# Anyone doing FET/IVF in Jan 2013 till everyone's BFP (Everyone Welcome)



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies :hi:

Thought i would start a new thread as didn't see one for FET in Jan. Hope im not the only one!!!!!!

I had failed cycle in Sept and starting FET process end of December and Transfer should be middle to end of Jan. 

Look forward to having some of you ladies joining me :hugs: and keeping my Fx'd for a good start to 2013 :happydance:

xx

*Role Call*

Name: Sandy 83, Emma
Age: 29
Location: Newcastle (UK) 
Known IF issues: DH sterile due to Chemotherapy
Ivf cycle #: 1.2 (FET)
Date you started medicine: 6th Jan Buserelin
Medication using: Buserelin, Oestradiol, Cyclogest Pessaries, Folic Acid
Date of retrieval: No ER (FET cycle)
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
Date of transfer: 28th Jan
# of embryos transferred: 2 if both survive thawing process
Date of beta: ?

Name: Boofle
Age: 37
Location: Manchester (UK) 
Known IF issues: Unexplained
Ivf cycle #: 1 (2nd FET)
Date you started medicine: n/a doing natural cycle
Medication using: Multivitamin, fish oil
Date of retrieval: No ER (FET cycle)
Using donor sperm / eggs?: No
Date of transfer: Hopefully Feb 2013
# of embryos transferred: 1 (our last little embie)

Name: Phantom710; Michelle
Age: 22
Location: Utah, USA
Known IF issues: None. Surrogate.
Ivf cycle #: 2 
Date you started medicine: 12/2012
Medication using: Estrace Tablets, Estradiol Injection, Endometrin Vaginal Inserts, Medrol Steroid Pack, PIO Injection, Folic Acid, DHA, PreNatals
Date of retrieval: FET Cycle
Using donor sperm / eggs?: Donor Eggs w/ Father's Sperm
Date of transfer: 1/11/2013
# of embryos transferred: Planning on thawing and transferring two
Date of beta: 1/24/2013

Name: Cali_kt
Age: 31
Location: California (US)
Known IF issues: Uterine fibroids, Closed Left tube, Very low AMH- 0.08. DH->Low Motility & Morphology
Ivf cycle #: 1 (Fresh)
Date you started medicine: 1st Jan- Follistim
Medication using: Follistim, Luperon. After ER- Progesterone in Oil, Vivel Patches
Date of retrieval: Approx Jan 14th.
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
Date of transfer: Approx Jan 17-19th.
# of embryos transferred: Pending
Date of beta: ?

Name: Time2Deal (aka Time)
Age: 36
Location: London, UK (originally Australian)
Known IF issues: Low AMH (2.0). Low SA (14m). 
TTC since 2010. Diagnosed with cervical cancer stage 1b2 in December 2012. Awaiting treatment (end Jan)
Ivf cycle #: 1. 
Date you started medicine: 3 Jan 2013
Medication using: Synarel, then Menopur
Vitamins: CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Folic Acid, Vitamin E,D, Zinc
Alternative treatments: Doing regular Acupuncture.
Date of retrieval: 23rd ish Jan
Transfer: No date. Will be frozen until after cancer treatment. May require a surrogate if we have viable eggs. Possibly could carry myself, but depends on cancer treatment.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Sandy! FET is so much easier than fresh! I hope you get your bundle of joy on your first FET!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Happy, how you doing when do you get your scan? xx


----------



## Em260

Hi Sandy! I'm so sorry about your failed cycle :hugs: I'm hopefully doing a FET in January too. I'm finishing my second IVF cycle right now. I'm doing two back to back freeze all cycles because I need to have surgery in December to remove two ovarian cysts. I should be able to start the FET process in mid January. I'm not familiar with the FET process yet so I'm happy to have someone else going though it at the same time! Fx for both of us :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy my scan is tomorrow and it feels like forever.


----------



## Em260

Happy - good luck tomorrow!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## bballbaby

May I join you all? I am getting ready for a natural FET in hopefully Jan as well! 

Happy - best of luck at your scan!! So exciting!! :) 

Sorry about your failed cycle Sandy. Great to have those frosties waiting for us though :)

Em - the FET cycle is so much easier as Happy said. Not nearly as many appointments. 

Hopefully we all can get our BFPs with the new year :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Sandy83

Happy - Looking forward to hear how your scan went today :hugs:

Welcome bballbaby sorry to hear about your last FET, glad you are joining us and as you say hopefully get our :bfp: in the new year! :hugs:

Welcome Em260 Sorry to hear you have to have surgery in Dec but glad you are able to do back to back freezes before it all happens and Fx'd you will be starting FET soon. I don't know much about FET but have started to learn a lot from peoples post on here and sounds like its getting more and more successful plus its not as harsh on our bodies. :hugs:

Really glad that i have you to share this experience with. I have a very good feeling that 2013 is our year! xx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Em260

bballbaby - welcome! I'm so sorry about your last FET :hugs: It's so great you have more frosties waiting! 

Sandy - Thank you! I am so excited to get started with the FET process. I have my last egg retrieval tomorrow. Now that it's officially December, January doesn't seem that far off at all :). I think you're right, 2013 is going to be our lucky year!


----------



## Sandy83

It's all exciting! 

Em - If you don't mind me asking what is the reason for you doing IVF? xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> It's all exciting!
> 
> Em - If you don't mind me asking what is the reason for you doing IVF? xx

Hi Sandy, I don't mind at all. I am doing IVF in case I lose my only ovary during surgery. I lost my other ovary to ovarian cancer six years ago. I also have endometriosis so my RE said it's unlikely that I will be able to get pregnant on my own. My doctors are pretty sure that my ovarian cancer has returned but we won't know until the pathology reports come back after my surgery.


----------



## Sandy83

Em - You really have been through it all. I'm so sorry to hear about the ovarian cancer fx'd that it hasn't came back :hugs: 

We are doing IVF due to DH being diagnosed Lymphoma cancer in 2010 and had to undergo 6 months of chemo and a stem cell transplant in Jan 2011. Due to this a side effect was infertility, he was tested in March this year to find he was sterile which meant no chance of falling pregnant naturally! So am glad we have the option for IVF xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> Em - You really have been through it all. I'm so sorry to hear about the ovarian cancer fx'd that it hasn't came back :hugs:
> 
> We are doing IVF due to DH being diagnosed Lymphoma cancer in 2010 and had to undergo 6 months of chemo and a stem cell transplant in Jan 2011. Due to this a side effect was infertility, he was tested in March this year to find he was sterile which meant no chance of falling pregnant naturally! So am glad we have the option for IVF xx

Oh wow, I'm sorry you and your DH have been though all of that :hugs:. It's so hard to go though but I think it makes you appreciate everything so much more. Thank you, I am very hopeful that even if it has come back it will be the same type I had last time. I am so happy we have the technology to do IVF! This wasn't an option not too long ago. We are very lucky!


----------



## Sandy83

I agree but i know what you mean by going through everything we have it makes you appreciate things so much more and I've gone into this whole IVF process with the attitude that its such a little sacrifice that we have to go through to have DH with me fit and healthy. 
Ive got a really good feeling that we will have our :bfp: very soon! xx


----------



## Em260

That is the best attitude to have. It makes the whole process much easier when you have that mindset :thumbup: 
Totally agree, this is going to be our year! Bring on the BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## bballbaby

I'm still waiting on AF to arrive...she is taking forever it seems. I have a endometrial biopsy to schedule with my Dec. cycle. They are making sure I don't have an LH hormone defect being I have to do a natural FET. We have MF but I never could take birth control pills due to getting severe migraines. Always something! :) 

Em - will be thinking about you tomorrow! Good luck with your ER! :) 

Sandy - I have learned a ton from other ladies on this site. I honestly don't know what I'd do without it. It is so hard to find people that truly understand what it feels like to go through this. I am glad to have meet you all as well! :hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

I just got caught up. I'm so sorry for everything you all have gone though. :hugs: Praying for you Em. I also feel very thankful for IVF. This was our only option for having children as well.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Em good luck tomorrow! I hope everything goes well and you get lots of eggies.


----------



## Sandy83

BB - I know how you feel waiting for AF as that's what I'm waiting for to be able to start injections on day 21! Fx'd it comes soon for both of us :hugs:

Em - Good luck today hope you get lots of eggs!!!! :hugs:

Happy - just looking at your signature and wow your 3rd beta is really high. Amazing! :happydance: xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi ladies can I join your thread? I'm sad to hear all your stories but I too think 2013 will be our year fx.

I had an endiometrial biopsy end of November - no problems there. Sometimes I think the fact they can't find anything wrong is harder, the first time I had the procedure I was hoping they would find a polyp and that would be removed and solve all our problems :( anyway I'm waiting to have a natural fet - decided on natural because last time my lining got too thick and I think that is why I mc :( requested treatment this month but they turned us down - said we have to wait 6 weeks following hysteroscopy :( I'll try next cycle and hoping that doesn't fall when they are closed for Xmas otherwise it will be end of January!!


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Boofle :hi:

Sorry to hear about your mc :hugs: i know what you mean by them not being able to find anything wrong is worse. I was told my cycle was text book and the only thing that went wrong was a negative at the end! it's crazy :wacko: 

I was due to start my FET end of Nov but ET would have been when Lab is closed over xmas so now got to wait til next cycle and hopefully start injections late dec and ET mid to late Jan. Hope they will be able to squeeze you in before xmas. when will you find out? :shrug: xx


----------



## bballbaby

Welcome Boofle! 

Sorry for your miscarriage as well. I just went through that myself. :hugs: I too am doing a natural FET. Will you be doing PIO after transfer? I will do that after my transfer. Just no estrogen prior to transfer. 

Happy - your numbers look great! Hope you are feeling well!

Sandy - always feel like I'm waiting on something... hope she shows up soon for you too!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Sandy83

Em - How did ER go? xx


----------



## Em260

Hi ladies, thanks for all the good wishes!! ER went really well and we got 9 eggs!! :happydance: Not bad for only having one ovary :). DH and I are so happy!! I'll get the fert report today and then of course we will wait with fingers crossed until Sunday which is the day they will freeze any blasts that make it. 

Boofle - welcome! I'm so sorry about your MC :hugs: I've heard really good things about endometrial biopsy/hysteroscopy and increasing odds of implantation. 

Bballbaby - I hope AF shows up soon!! Waiting for her is such a pain!


----------



## Sandy83

Woo Hoo! Em that's great news, FX'd you get a good fert report, cant wait to see your post. :happydance:


----------



## Mbrink

Hi Sandy, thank you for including the link on the other thread for me to join! I have felt very anxious lately waiting on January to get here, on top of having to get a blood test next week to determine if we can proceed to IVF (FSH is higher than it should be). I hope all of you ladies are holding up okay!


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Mbrink :hi:

Glad you could join us. I know what you mean on waiting for Jan to get here not long now. Fx'd b/w comes back fine next week for you to start! :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Just got the fert report and we have 8 embryos!!! :happydance: :happydance: DH and I are thrilled!! We'll get an update Friday which will be day 3 to let us know how many are still growing. Fx we still have a good number on day 5 so they can be frozen.


----------



## Em260

Welcome Mbrink! Good luck with the blood test next week! Keep mind that even if your clinic says no due to a high FSH, there are other clinics out there that might be better for you. I think CCRM in Denver, Colorado is known for their success with high FSH.


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Em on 8 embryos, can't wait for your update on friday. Woo hoo :happydance: xx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)

Em well done 8 embryos is a great number fx for Friday :)

Sandy - I'll hopefully be having my transfer mid January but it will depend when af shows her ugly head next - hopefully not when the labs closed. And then it will all depend when I ovulate cos the transfer will happen 5/6 days later but if that falls on a weekend it's game over for another month!!

Pball - what is PIO? My clinic don't offer anything after transfer in terms of progesterone support but I didn't tolerate that well anyway.

Hope everyone else is okay :)


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd it will be ET in mid Jan. I'm assuming its game over if you ovulate on a weekend due to your clinic closes on a weekend? xx


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone! I am still on :cloud9: So yesterday when the nurse called to give me the results I asked her about the FET schedule. I was so surprised at how little is involved in it. Here's what she told me: 

- u/s and b/w on cycle day 2
- Estrogen patches for 12 days
- u/s to check lining
- transfer 6 days after lining check and begin progesterone support - PIO shots
- beta 10 days after transfer

So basically from start to transfer it's about 18 days :happydance: I am so so excited!! I just can't wait to get there. I've already estimated my approximate start date. My cycles range from 24-28 days so my start date could be anywhere from January 7th-14th. I may end up having to wait an extra cycle after my surgery so that would put me at a start date of approximately January 30th. Of course all of this depends on my surgery but it's fun for me to look forward to starting the cycle :)


----------



## Em260

Boofle said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies :)
> 
> Em well done 8 embryos is a great number fx for Friday :)
> 
> Sandy - I'll hopefully be having my transfer mid January but it will depend when af shows her ugly head next - hopefully not when the labs closed. And then it will all depend when I ovulate cos the transfer will happen 5/6 days later but if that falls on a weekend it's game over for another month!!
> 
> Pball - what is PIO? My clinic don't offer anything after transfer in terms of progesterone support but I didn't tolerate that well anyway.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay :)

Ooh I really hope you don't have to sit out another month due to the weekend! :(
PIO is progesterone in oil. It's an intramuscular shot (ouch). My clinic uses it instead of the vaginal suppositories. I am not looking forward to it but I know it will be worth it!


----------



## Sandy83

That's great news Em its good to have some idea of dates gives us something to look forward to. Woo Hoo :happydance: xx


----------



## bballbaby

Em - I totally understand how you feel. Isn't it great to have a plan in place? 8 is great!


----------



## bballbaby

Boofle - progesterone in oil as Em said. My clinic has us on it from a few days before transfer until 12 weeks with a BFP. I have heard of many natural FETs that don't use it as well. It seems to be the only hormone my body can tolerate. Estrogen pills/patches just give me migraines so I can't take them anymore.


----------



## bballbaby

Mbrink said:


> Hi Sandy, thank you for including the link on the other thread for me to join! I have felt very anxious lately waiting on January to get here, on top of having to get a blood test next week to determine if we can proceed to IVF (FSH is higher than it should be). I hope all of you ladies are holding up okay!

Welcome MBrink! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Just got a call from the Embryologist and all 8 embryos are still growing!! She said they are all grade 1 which is the highest grade given at our clinic :happydance: DH and I are so thrilled!! Now we just need them to grow until Sunday when they can be frozen fx!


----------



## Boofle

Brilliant news well done em. Sending you lots of baby dust and can't wait for your update on Sunday :)
Have a good weekend ladies :)


----------



## bballbaby

Nice Em!!!! So excited for you! That is great!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks Ladies!! I hope everyone has a good weekend! We are finally going to put up our Christmas tree. With all this IVF stuff I've been seriously slacking around the house :)


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck today Em. Can't wait to see your report today :hugs: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

Just thought i would pop in to say Hi! hope you all had a good weekend. One week closer to 2013 where we will all be moving along. :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

I hope everyone had a good weekend. Thanks for all your good wishes! I got the call yesterday that our embryos were not ready to be frozen yet. :( Seems they are growing a little slower this time. There are 6 of them still growing (yay!) but they were only at the early blast stage yesterday. So they are growing them to day 6 and will try to freeze them today. Fx crossed!! I was really upset yesterday but luckily my RE called to reassure me that freezing on day 5 vs 6 has no impact on pregnancy rates.


----------



## Sandy83

That's great news Em! My 1 that i put back on fresh cycle was day 5 blastocyst but the ones frozen were day 6 blastocyst as they said they prefer to take them to day 6 before freezing to give them the best chance at thawing as they are more developed. Obviously every clinic is different and has there different ways of doing things but sounds all good to me! Look forward to your update! 

When will you know about your op, have you been given a date yet? :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> That's great news Em! My 1 that i put back on fresh cycle was day 5 blastocyst but the ones frozen were day 6 blastocyst as they said they prefer to take them to day 6 before freezing to give them the best chance at thawing as they are more developed. Obviously every clinic is different and has there different ways of doing things but sounds all good to me! Look forward to your update!
> 
> When will you know about your op, have you been given a date yet? :hugs: xx

Thanks Sandy! Ooh it's good to know yours were frozen on day 6 too. I was just totally set on day 5 for some reason and I'm really having a hard time lately with any deviation from the "plan." I think it's the hormones from the stim meds and my DH agrees because he says normally I am not this obsessed :)

I'm meeting with my Oncologist today for my pre-operative appointment so I'll get my surgery date too. I can't wait. I never thought I would look forward to surgery but it will be nice to get past this next step.

Did you do anything fun this weekend?


----------



## Sandy83

Definitely know what you mean when things don't go how you expect it to. I definitely someone who has everything planned out. 

Good luck with your appt today I'm sure i will go well and be able to plan for the next step as you say. 

Had a good weekend had my works Christmas party on Friday which was really good and just got a nice surprise at work today the team have bought me a lovely bunch of flowers to say thank you for organizing it. which has made me smile! Also met up with some friends for dinner on Saturday so been a good weekend all round. How about you? xx


----------



## Em260

Good to know I'm not the only one who wants a plan :)

Wow that was really sweet they got you flowers! So nice since I'm sure you put in lots of work for the party. I did a little Christmas shopping and relaxed at home. We did not decorate our tree like planned haha. Too lazy. I think we'll do it some night this week :)


----------



## Sandy83

Think I need a weekend like that. Time to relax. xx


----------



## Mbrink

Hey ladies! I thought I would check in and catch up. I've been so distracted lately (and a nervous wreck) with IVF coming up that I haven't been online much. 

How is everyone doing? I have my CD3 sometime this week to determine if we do IVF next cycle. I'm SO anxious about the entire process. Our doctor gave us a 60% chance for success but I honestly don't feel that good about it. I don't want to go into this thinking it will be my miracle worker and then end up with yet another *BFN*.


----------



## Boofle

Hey em mine were frozen at day 6 too. My last fet was done using a day 6 and it worked although it ended in m/c but both the consultant and I both think this was because of my lining being too thick :( my next transfer will be done with a day 6 too :) so don't worry if they're a day older they're a day stronger :)
What is the surgery you're having hun? Sorry if you've already posted this but I'm updating on my phone and it takes ages to scroll back through earlier posts!!
Hugs to everyone else :)


----------



## Boofle

Mbrink what is cd3?
I know what you mean about not wanting to get too optimistic. I drives my oh nuts with my 'negative' thoughts but I think I'm just trying to protect myself!!


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks for the invite Sandy :)

Hey everyone!!! For those that don't know me I am a surrogate. We had out first FET in Sept. ((Transferred 2 as we will next time)) and we got a bfp 5 days later :) Our Beta numbers doubled, and then stopped doubling only growing about 200 pts per week. So they called it chemical and had me stop meds. 

After nothing happening (should've had a period) I went in for an U/S and found one blighted ovum with a possible smaller one that has started to... disintegrate? 

After my body refusing to return to normal (haven't had a period since) they set me on a full month of bcp and I should be starting Meds the end of December for a January transfer. We're thinking the 25th. 

Hoping you'll let me join you all and hoping you and my Intended Parents get a sticky baby :) (or two)


----------



## Mells54

I hope I can join this thread. I'm doing an IVF cycle in Jan, but it isn't FET since this will be my first cycle. Second if you count the last one that was converted to IUI the day before my scheduled ER. Nervous this wont be successful after the last one, but I'm on a different protocol and hopefully that will help things.


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome phantom and mells, good to have more ladies in this thread to join us in our journey for our :bfp: in 2013! 

Phantom sorry to hear about previous cycle. Fx'd for you and intended parents on the next one. :hugs: 

Mells sorry to hear about your iui, if you dont mind me asking why did you have to do iui instead of ivf? 

Boofle and mbrink, think in this whole process you try to stay positive but want to be realistic at the same time, but thats what these threads are for to vent and ask questions and get hope from other peoples successful ivf processes :hugs:

Em, hope your appt went well :hugs: xxx


----------



## Em260

Boofle said:


> Hey em mine were frozen at day 6 too. My last fet was done using a day 6 and it worked although it ended in m/c but both the consultant and I both think this was because of my lining being too thick :( my next transfer will be done with a day 6 too :) so don't worry if they're a day older they're a day stronger :)
> What is the surgery you're having hun? Sorry if you've already posted this but I'm updating on my phone and it takes ages to scroll back through earlier posts!!
> Hugs to everyone else :)

Thanks Boofle! It's so good to hear that day 6 freezing is done a lot. That totally makes sense that they are even stronger by then. My surgery is to remove two ovarian cysts.


----------



## Em260

Phantom - welcome!

Mells - good to see you over here :)

MBrink - I was the same way going through it the first time, not very optimistic and really guarding my heart. But the odds your Dr. gave you sound really good :thumbup:

AFM - I got a call from the Embryologist that 4 of our embryos were frozen this morning yayy!! :happydance: And there are 3 more that they think might be ready later today or tomorrow morning! I'm really happy :). My surgery is scheduled for January 9th. I was hoping to do it sooner but my Oncologist wants my ovary to go back down in size and and residual cysts from the stims to disappear before she operates.


----------



## Sandy83

Em, great news about your embies, fx'd for the other 3. It's not as early as you wanted for your op but at least you have a date and can now focus on that and start to plan things. How long do you have to edit after your op to do FET? Xxx


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> Em, great news about your embies, fx'd for the other 3. It's not as early as you wanted for your op but at least you have a date and can now focus on that and start to plan things. How long do you have to edit after your op to do FET? Xxx

Thanks Sandy! She said I can attempt it as soon as I recover from surgery, which should only be two weeks since the surgery will be laparoscopic. I'm thinking I'll start the cycle at the end of January with a transfer in early February. Fx!


----------



## Sandy83

The way the time is flying that will be here in no time xxx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi all! Brand new to this thread. How are you all?


----------



## bballbaby

Hello and welcome to those that stopped in today! :) 

Congrats Em on your news! That is awesome. I know EXACTLY what you mean about being nervous about getting away from your plan. I feel like having a plan in place is the only thing I do have control over in this whole process so when I feel like I lose that....I sometimes feel like I lose my mind! :) And you are totally right, the hormones don't help matters. 

We can do this ladies!!! 2013 is coming ever so close now!!! May this be everyones lucky year! 

AFM - I'm going in tomorrow for the pre FET tests to check the lining, physical and blood work. I am going to start testing for ovulation later on in the week. Once I surge I have to go in for blood work to confirm and then they will schedule me for a endometrial biopsy. Once I get past all of these stages I can be cleared for my FET in January hopefully!


----------



## bballbaby

Welcome! :flower:


Anxiously said:


> Hi all! Brand new to this thread. How are you all?


----------



## bballbaby

MBrink - 60% is a great success rate! you have every chance for it to happen. just try and take it a day at a time. :) hugs!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy83 said:


> Welcome phantom and mells, good to have more ladies in this thread to join us in our journey for our :bfp: in 2013!
> 
> Phantom sorry to hear about previous cycle. Fx'd for you and intended parents on the next one. :hugs:
> 
> Mells sorry to hear about your iui, if you dont mind me asking why did you have to do iui instead of ivf?
> 
> Boofle and mbrink, think in this whole process you try to stay positive but want to be realistic at the same time, but thats what these threads are for to vent and ask questions and get hope from other peoples successful ivf processes :hugs:
> 
> Em, hope your appt went well :hugs: xxx

Hi Sandy...my E2 dropped the day before retrieval and my dr didn't think it was favorable to go ahead with it. This time I'm doing a Lupron protocol to try and avoid that from happening again.


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, hopefully the Doctor has the right protocol in place now and last time was just a trial run. :hugs:

Welcome Anx, Glad to see you join this thread how you doing? Any idea when you can start FET? :kiss:

Bball, Good luck with pre FET tests today, Fx'd you get the go ahead today to start the ball rolling :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Nvr2Late

Just popping in to try and spread hope. We did FET after years of infertility....it was our third IVF attempt, and I was 42. It worked, and we have the most amazing twin girls who are now almost a year old. Keep the faith -- your miracle could br right around the corner! Good luck to you all :)


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Nvr2late, its always good to hear success stories xx


----------



## Em260

Bball - good luck with the testing today! It's so great you are already getting started :)

Anxiously - welcome! 

Mells - the 1st IVF attempt gives the Dr. a lot of info. My Dr. adjusted my medication for my 2nd IVF and I had a much better response. Fx for you! 

Nvr2late - thank you for stopping by! It's so good to hear success stories! Congrats on your twin girls :)

AFM - I'm starting acupuncture today. I'm a little nervous as it's my first time. I'm not afraid of needles at all, I guess it's just the unknown. The place I am going to works with my fertility clinic. It should be interesting!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck with acu em xx


----------



## bballbaby

Em - I hope you enjoyed acu! I LOVE it! It is the best part of the whole process in my opinion :) It is so relaxing...I felt like I breathed deeper afterwards and was generally much more relaxed. Hope it did the same for you!


----------



## Phantom710

Guess who got her dates??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Birth Control pill&#8212; Do not stop - Plan to continue on active birth control pills only at this time, (no sugar pills/no period). If you need refills please refill as needed. 

12/17/12 Take last ACTIVE birth control pill and expect a period

12/21/12 Appt. -US/E2-If OK, start Estrogen - Expect a call/email to confirm medication start

12/28/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check

1/04/13 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check 

01/06/13-Progesterone Start

*01/11/13- Embryo Transfer *


Obviously it could change slightly with linings/etc. but :happydance: :happydance:

We're actually moving forward again!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Phantom on getting your dates its so good to get a plan in place, as you say it makes you feel like you are moving forward! Woo Hoo! :happydance: xx


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Phantom! We are on a similar track. My baseline is 27 Dec, and ER is sometime the week of 6 Jan!

I love a plan! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Phantom - it's great that you have a schedule!! 

Mells - yay for having a plan!! It won't be long now!!

AFM - they were able to freeze one more embryo on day 6 for a total of 5 yayy!! :happydance: I'm so happy and relieved that I don't to have to worry about them anymore because they are safe and sound :). Acupuncture was really relaxing! I ended up falling asleep and felt so calm for the rest of the day. I'm planning to do it once a week until my FET.


----------



## Sandy83

Em great news on getting that extra one on day 6. 8 in total that's amazing. :hugs: Glad acu went well xx


----------



## Phantom710

If it's like last time, my hospital doesn't offer same day results on the monitoring appointment, so the US's will be probably the day before the date I was given so they can have the results by that day. I'm very glad to have dates officially because my verbal dates have 4 or 5 times. (Originally planned for end of Nov.)


----------



## Mells54

Great news on the frosties Em! :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Great news on your :cold: embies :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, I just took my time to read the entire length of this thread. I hope I can join in. I am starting my next FET in Jan after a failed IVF in Jun and another failed FET in Oct.


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Honey!!!
These ladies have so much knowledge and experience. I would be lost without this and couple other threads!


----------



## Em260

Welcome Honey!! I'm sorry about your failed cycles :hugs: Do you have a timeline yet for your FET in January?


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've been MIA, work has been hectic and with Christmas parties been so busy! 

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend 

Welcome Honey :hi: So sorry to hear about your previous cycles but glad you are here to join us in our good start to 2013 to get our :bfp:

Phantom - Great news on today being the last BCP :happydance:

Em - How you getting on sorry cant remember dates etc for your process etc how's it going? :hugs:

Bball, Mells - How you doing :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Hey Sandy, hope you're doing well and work slows down for you a little. 
I'm having surgery on January 9th. So far one week down, three to go waiting for it. How is your timeline coming along? Do you have a date for your baseline?


----------



## Sandy83

Em - Hopefully 3 weeks will fly over with the Christmas period drawing closer! :hugs:

AFM the :witch: has arrived yay! :happydance: only 3 days late. Well rang the clinic and start down regging on 6th Jan, should get period about 13th Jan then if everything goes to plan will be transferring on 28th Jan. Ah its so nice to have a plan in place :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> Em - Hopefully 3 weeks will fly over with the Christmas period drawing closer! :hugs:
> 
> AFM the :witch: has arrived yay! :happydance: only 3 days late. Well rang the clinic and start down regging on 6th Jan, should get period about 13th Jan then if everything goes to plan will be transferring on 28th Jan. Ah its so nice to have a plan in place :happydance: xx

Yay!! So happy you have a schedule!! It's so good to have a plan!


----------



## Mells54

Hi Sandy! I started Lupron this weekend and my baseline is scheduled for 27 Dec. I love having a plan and it makes me feel like everything is in order. Every morning I get up and look at my calendar for the day. 

Congrats on getting started!


----------



## Phantom710

I am so excited to soon be stabbing myself in the backside. :dohh:

That said, I hate that (at least my FS) Makes you have that first U/S on a :witch: day. :S I feel so gross, and then embarrassed when they pull out a messy Mr. Wand. :blush: Today is my last BCP day (thanks Sandy83 for remembering :flower:) and the :witch: comes about 2-3 days after stopping bcp for me. My first appointment is on Thursday so I'm hoping I'm not SUPER HEAVY yet.

Thursday I also start Estrogen tabs and prenatals and on Friday I will be starting Estrogen Injections.

Meds are supposed to arrive today, but still have some left over from last cycle, so... no worries :)


----------



## bballbaby

Hello everyone! I'm meen MIA as well. Busy Christmas season for sure! I can't believe we are only 1 week away already!

Welcome Honey! :hugs: to you and here's to hoping for a BFP for the new year!! :happydance:

Phantom - woo! you are ready to roll there! won't be long now :) 

Em - thinking of you as you wait for your surgery. one more step toward the final destination :)

Hope you are well Mells!

Sorry if I forgot anyone. I'm trying to get caught up on everything and everybody :)

AFM - I am doing the OPK for this month to get ready for my endometrial biopsy. I should be getting closer now that I'm on day 15...my cycles are 31-32 days so it should be happening soon. 

Hope you are all enjoying the holiday season :hugs:



Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, work has been hectic and with Christmas parties been so busy!
> 
> Hope you are all well and had a good weekend
> 
> Welcome Honey :hi: So sorry to hear about your previous cycles but glad you are here to join us in our good start to 2013 to get our :bfp:
> 
> Phantom - Great news on today being the last BCP :happydance:
> 
> Em - How you getting on sorry cant remember dates etc for your process etc how's it going? :hugs:
> 
> Bball, Mells - How you doing :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Phantom - I felt the same way going in for my day 3 ultrasound during AF. I said something to the nurse about being embarrassed and she said it's so not a big deal to the doctors anymore. They are so used to it that they don't even think about it. 

Bballbaby - yay for getting started!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, this FET cycle has been cancelled. My doctor just decided its better to do an in depth investigation to find the cause of my repeated pregnancy loss. Apparently its going to take a long while for the results to come back. I might not be able to do another FET until March. Bummed:(

Good luck to you ladies.


----------



## Boofle

Hey ladies sorry I've been MIA too - I've been feeling crap with a cold/cough thought I was getting better then it came back with a vengeance :( anyhow on the mend now :)
Struggling to keep up with this thread! It's a busy one ;) 
Honey - welcome :)
Em - glad u got a date for surgery - things will be moving soon and you'll be getting them snow babies on board :)
Sandy - glad u have your dates :)
Bball - r u doing a natural transfer? I can't remember!
Honey - so sorry your fet got cancelled - I know how that feels I've been waiting since July to move forward with mine but hopefully we're nearly there - hang in there honey it'll be worth it in the end.

Afm waiting for af - any day now then I'll ring clinic and request natural fet - hope we're doing the right thing going for natural cycle!! 
If I've missed anyone I'm sorry!


----------



## bballbaby

boofle - yes we are going to try another natural FET. no worries. it took me awhile to catch back up too! :) i LOVED the natural cycle. our issue is male factor so it would make sense that a natural would work. i hope AF makes an appearance soon for you! looks like you will be ahead of me. i probably won't make it to transfer until end of jan...hopefully :)


----------



## bballbaby

HoneyCheeks - i'm sorry to hear. hugs :hugs: best of luck to you.



Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, work has been hectic and with Christmas parties been so busy!
> 
> Hope you are all well and had a good weekend
> 
> Welcome Honey :hi: So sorry to hear about your previous cycles but glad you are here to join us in our good start to 2013 to get our :bfp:
> 
> Phantom - Great news on today being the last BCP :happydance:
> 
> Em - How you getting on sorry cant remember dates etc for your process etc how's it going? :hugs:
> 
> Bball, Mells - How you doing :hugs: xx




honeycheeks said:


> Hey Ladies, this FET cycle has been cancelled. My doctor just decided its better to do an in depth investigation to find the cause of my repeated pregnancy loss. Apparently its going to take a long while for the results to come back. I might not be able to do another FET until March. Bummed:(
> 
> Good luck to you ladies.


----------



## Mells54

Sorry Honey :hugs: I'm glad they are looking into things before just pressing ahead and being unsuccessful. You want to have the best chances and this seems to be the best route for you according to your doc. Have faith, it will work out!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks dears.. I know this is going to be the better route for us. But im still a wee bit disappointed that our next attempt is getting so delayed and our hopes for a 2013 baby washed down the drain. But I guess this is the best way to go.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies, 

Seems like this month has been hectic for everyone whether its been work or been Ill! 

Bball - Great news about getting started :happydance:

Boofle - Glad you are starting to feel better, Fx'd AF comes soon and you can get started :hugs:

Honey - So sorry to hear about your cycle being postponed but like the other ladies have said its good that they are not rushing into it and finding out its unsuccessful. I think we always get disappointed when dates change in this whole process as you do start counting down the days, but hopefully with the Christmas period looming the next couple of weeks will fly by and then they will start the investigation and March will be here in no time. Hope you will still stick around on this thread and keep us up to date with how the investigations and everything is going :hugs:

Mells - How you doing not long now til your ER, is everything going well? :hugs:

Phantom, Em - Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Hope i have haven't missed anyone. xx


----------



## Em260

Honey - I'm so sorry you are being delayed but it is great that your doctor is being so proactive and trying to find an explanation before you move on :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Honey, so sorry :S I feel you on being pushed back, this second transfer was supposed to be the end of Nov. Now it's mid January.

AFM: Today is my last med-free day :) Tomorrow I start estrogen tablets and in the morning have my first monitoring appointment. (Side note-- last cycle I was on CD 1 or 2 when I had the appointment. They said they wanted it that way, but so far no sign of AF after coming off of bcp. Still have today and early tomorrow morning. Just curious if anyone had a similar situation? 

The mother text me last night to see how I was doing, I mentioned that I'd be starting injections on Friday if the appointment went as planned. I asked her if it was Odd that I'm excited to be stabbing myself soon. She said no, she was excited I was stabbing myself as well. LMAO :haha:


----------



## Boofle

Hey phantom looks like u and me wanting the old witch to show her ugly face! Hope it happens for us both soon ;) amazing that you're being a surrogate - do u have children already?
I remember reading someone was starting accupuncture - I've been having accupuncture for a couple of months - missed not having needles stuck in me today lol ;) (Wednesday is my appt day but she's finished for the hols - the Christmas break really interferes with all this ivf malarkey!)


----------



## Phantom710

Boofle said:


> Hey phantom looks like u and me wanting the old witch to show her ugly face! Hope it happens for us both soon ;) amazing that you're being a surrogate - do u have children already?
> I remember reading someone was starting accupuncture - I've been having accupuncture for a couple of months - missed not having needles stuck in me today lol ;) (Wednesday is my appt day but she's finished for the hols - the Christmas break really interferes with all this ivf malarkey!)


For me, it's such an odd feeling to WANT her to come in regard to a ttc event. You know?? Usually you want her to stay away. LOL

I am soooo excited to be a surro. The Intended Parents I'm matched with are soooo nice (they totally spoil me too- flowers, candy, cookies, toys for my baby, all the time. lol) I have one son, I had him Oct. '11. And started this whole process that December. I'm nuts. hahahah.

I live in a small town and don't have access to acupuncture, etc, but 've always wanted to try it. I think it would be really relaxing.


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies

Sandy, I'm doing well. My baseline is on 27 Dec. I'm doing Lupron right now and those injections aren't anything bad. :thumbup:

Phantom, I don't mind the injections and since I'm kind of a control freak, it seems like stabbing myself means I doing something during this process. :rofl:


----------



## Phantom710

I feel the same!! I know I'm moving the process a long


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all doing well, not long til now til 2013 when we can all get moving with the next cycles :happydance:

AFM - Nothing new on the IVF side of things just waiting for 6th Jan to start injecting. Had a really emotional week from one extreme to another found out my sister is pregnant at the end of October and was really happy for her and thought i was being so strong but then she had her 12 week scan on Monday and started to tell people and then people started asking when is it my turn and i just broke down! :cry: cried all night just couldn't control myself. I just kept thinking she isnt even married she has only been with her partner for a year and a half that's not fair! I felt really selfish but i thought that should be me especially since it should have been my 12 week scan on wednesday if the first IVF had of worked! Started to feel better last night then found out this morning that one of our pupils from our dancing school her brother was knocked over by a car and killed! Life is just so unfair!!!!!!!!!! :sadangel:


----------



## Em260

Sandy - sending you huge :hugs: I'm so sorry about your pupil's brother. It's so hard to understand why these things happen, especially to children:hugs: 

I think your reaction to your sister's news is totally understandable. We are working so hard TTC and it's just really hard to see others get pregnant so easily. It's really unfair :hugs: DH has a friend that is pregnant with her 3rd and it was an accidental pregnancy. It's been really hard for me to have to hear about it, especially since she and her husband don't even want the baby. I just keep reminding myself that my time will come. It's still hard though :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Phantom - I felt the same way about getting started on my last cycle. I was all bring on the needles!!

Boofle - that was me that started acupuncture. I really enjoyed it but I'm going to wait until after my surgery to start up again. 

Mells - yay for starting Lupron! Your baseline is getting close :thumbup:

AFM - I had an ultrasound yesterday to check if my cysts have grown from the IVF stims. Luckily they have not grown and there are no residual cysts from my last IVF so I am good to go for surgery :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Em! So good to hear that everything is good to go with your surgery! Yay :happydance:


----------



## Boofle

Sandy I feel for you honey :( I've had a really emotional week. Got upset writing my Xmas cards cos this time last year I was sure I'd be adding an extra name this year :(
Em good news for your surgery :)
Afm they turned us down again for treatment :( the excuse this time is building work and the labs might not be open :(((( I'm so fed up I wish I'd never heard of st Mary's hospital :(((


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, did they say when you would be able to have the treatment? Xx


----------



## Em260

Boofle said:


> Sandy I feel for you honey :( I've had a really emotional week. Got upset writing my Xmas cards cos this time last year I was sure I'd be adding an extra name this year :(
> Em good news for your surgery :)
> Afm they turned us down again for treatment :( the excuse this time is building work and the labs might not be open :(((( I'm so fed up I wish I'd never heard of st Mary's hospital :(((

Oh no Boofle, I'm so sorry! I hope you don't have to wait much longer :(
I feel the same way this year seeing all of the Christmas cards with little kids on them and the posts on fbook about baby's first Christmas. I can't wait to do that stuff with my little one someday.


----------



## Boofle

Sandy the message on my answer phone ended with have a good Christmas and ring again next month. So I'll ring again 1st day of my next period and hope third time lucky (they've turned us down twice now :()


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd boofle, this process can be so disappointing at times but 2013 is going to be the year for all of us xx


----------



## Phantom710

Boofle-- :(



AFM- The :witch: got me yesterday and I also started Estrogen shots, next u/s is Thursday.


----------



## Mells54

Yesterday was my last BCP. AF should be here soon, us on Thursday! I'm really getting excited !!! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Boofle - fx for you that the third time is the charm! :hugs: 

Phantom - yay for AF starting!!

Mells - congrats on stopping bcp! You're on your way now :)

AFM - exactly two weeks until my surgery! I can't wait haha. Never thought I would say that about having surgery but I'm just so ready to put this behind me and move toward my FET!


----------



## Phantom710

Hope everyone's Xmas was wonderful :flower:

LO was completely spoiled. I think I need a new house just for his toys.

AFM: Tomorrow is my second U/S, curious to see what my lining is. Last thursday it was at a 2, but that was before AF. 

I can't believe I only have a little over 2 weeks left!!!!!


----------



## sweetc

Hi all - hope I can join you. We are having doing our first FET in January after a failed IVF in early 2012 and a cancelled transfer in fall 2012. I doing Lupron and Vivelle dot patches right now, and have the ultrasound next Thursday (1/3/13). Assuming all goes well, our transfer is scheduled for January 11th. What a way to start the new year, right? FX to all of you!


----------



## Phantom710

sweetc said:


> Hi all - hope I can join you. We are having doing our first FET in January after a failed IVF in early 2012 and a cancelled transfer in fall 2012. I doing Lupron and Vivelle dot patches right now, and have the ultrasound next Thursday (1/3/13). Assuming all goes well, our transfer is scheduled for January 11th. What a way to start the new year, right? FX to all of you!

Welcome! How EXCITING!!!! We're on the same schedule! I have an U/S tomorrow, again on the 3rd and transfer on the 11th as well. I'm doing a FET as a surrogate (2nd FET for me) and transferring two again. How many are you planning n transferring?


----------



## Mbrink

Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this post for a while but haven't updated for nearly a month now. I'm about a week and a half out from starting AF, and then my FIRST IVF-ICSI will begin! We're doing a lupron flare cycle. Is anyone currently/or will be doing this? I'm not sure what to expect, I'm a little nervous but trying to remain positive that this could lead to a BFP. Our RE gave us a 55-60% chance it could work. Husband is the main reason we're pursing this, due to male factor.


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome Mbrink


AFM: Today's lining was 12mm, very excited as I only have to be above 9 for transfer. and that's two weeks away. Dr. says the "fluffier" the better :)


----------



## Mbrink

Phantom710 said:


> Welcome Mbrink
> 
> 
> AFM: Today's lining was 12mm, very excited as I only have to be above 9 for transfer. and that's two weeks away. Dr. says the "fluffier" the better :)

That is exciting! Are you doing a FET or IVF? Hopefully the next two weeks fly by, I'm so eager to begin our first cycle.


----------



## sweetc

Phantom710 said:


> sweetc said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - hope I can join you. We are having doing our first FET in January after a failed IVF in early 2012 and a cancelled transfer in fall 2012. I doing Lupron and Vivelle dot patches right now, and have the ultrasound next Thursday (1/3/13). Assuming all goes well, our transfer is scheduled for January 11th. What a way to start the new year, right? FX to all of you!
> 
> Welcome! How EXCITING!!!! We're on the same schedule! I have an U/S tomorrow, again on the 3rd and transfer on the 11th as well. I'm doing a FET as a surrogate (2nd FET for me) and transferring two again. How many are you planning n transferring?Click to expand...

I am planning on transferring two. I would LOVE twins, so while I'll certainly be happy if even one sticks around, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both. I had a blood test last week, but only have one ultrasound (one week from today) to check lining. So glad to hear that yours was good!


----------



## Phantom710

Mbrink said:


> That is exciting! Are you doing a FET or IVF? Hopefully the next two weeks fly by, I'm so eager to begin our first cycle.

We are doing an FET. The Parents only have 4 frosties left after transfer so we really need these to work. They are hoping for a sibling project as well. 



sweetc said:


> I am planning on transferring two. I would LOVE twins, so while I'll certainly be happy if even one sticks around, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both. I had a blood test last week, but only have one ultrasound (one week from today) to check lining. So glad to hear that yours was good!

We're doing two as well. I would love to _carry_ twins, but I'm secretly glad that the parents will be getting them and not me. :rofl:

Isn't it funny how FS are all different. I have weekly lining checks for 3 weeks before transfer and well as blood work.


What meds is everyone currently on?

I'm on Estrogen Tabs and Injections as well as Vitamin, dHA and Folic Acid. I start progesterone 6 days before transfer.


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a good christmas, havent got much access to the computer over the holidays so just thought i would jump on quickly to say hi!

Welcome Sweet :hi:

Phantom Great news about lining not long now :happydance:

Mbrink Fx'd AF shows up soon and its all go from there Yay! :happydance:

Mells did you have a u/s yesterday how did it go not long til ER :happydance:

Em how you doing not long for you either for your surgery :happydance:

Boofle hope you are ok and staying strong through the holiday season thinking of you :hugs:

Hope I havent missed anyone sorry if I have. :kiss:

AFM - No updates just waiting for 6th Jan to start sticking myself with needles again yay!!!! :happydance:

Feels like this thread is really starting to get moving now cant wait for all the updates in 2013!!!!! xxx


----------



## Mells54

Hi Everyone! I had my US yesterday and it appeared I had a cyst. The doc sent me for blood work, and my levels are high. I got the dreaded call today that my cycle is being postponed. The FS thinks that I ovulated recently :shrug: and that is what they saw on the scan.
It will probably be the end of February, but at least I didn't start my meds so I won't have to pay for them again next time.
I'm so sad :cry: and lost it in my DH's office today when I told I'm the news. He is pretty reserved so I know he is pondering everything as well right now.


----------



## Mbrink

I am SO sorry Mells! I hate getting those awful calls from the RE's office. I had to make them start calling my husband because I couldn't bear to hear bad news for them anymore. What cycle day were on you when this happened? I am here if you need to vent! Sending you so many hugs and prayers!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all,
I'm not a FET but I'm a first time IVF-ICSI for January! I've been on Lupron since Christmas Day and start Follistim on Jan 1. My initial u/s looked good, so we are hoping and praying. ER around Jan 12-16ish. Anyone else with those dates?! Lots of baby dust to you all. :dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Mells I'm so sorry your cycle had been postponed, don't blame you for breaking down it's so disappointing when things don't go as expected, like mbrink had said we are here for you and vent as much as you want it is good to get it off your chest. Thinking if you and dh. :hugs:

Welcome cali, glad baseline went well. There are a few ladies on here who have dates either before our just after you in jan :hugs:

Ladies I'm going to change the thread title to include Feb and March as I know a few of you have had some set backs and would love to continue to follow your journeys hope that is ok xxx


----------



## Em260

Mbrink - welcome back! Good luck to you!

Mells - I'm so sorry! I had a few setbacks getting started with my cycles and I know how hard it is to wait. Sending you tons of :hugs: 

Sandy - thanks for changing the title. I was hoping to stay on this thread even though we won't be cycling until February. 

Cali - welcome!

AFM - DH and I had a huge talk yesterday and we've decided to go ahead with another full IVF cycle instead of a FET. We decided since I'm going to be on a medicated cycle anyway, we might as do a full cycle and bank some more embryos from my 33 year old eggs. This was suggested by my RE originally. I'm still trying to wrap my head around another full cycle but I know it's the best choice for us since we really hope to have more than one child. Of course the timeline depends on how my surgery goes, but hopefully I'll be starting stims the first week in February.


----------



## Boofle

Mells honey I am so sorry about your delay :( it's a real bummer but you will get there hun - sending you lots of hugs :hugs:
Sandy - not long now :)
Phantom - great news on your lining :)
Cali and mbrink welcome - this really is a busy thread but all that means is in 2013 we'll have lots of BFP's to report :)
Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Boofle

Em how many frosties do you have?


----------



## Mells54

Thanks ladies! I'm feeling better today. More positive...and I can have champagne on New Year's! :haha:

I'm on day 26 of my cycle today so AF should be here rather soon. I was a little confused this cycle that I was only on BCP for three weeks and my baseline was before I started my period. Oh well, I'm moving on, and hoping the best for February. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Em, thats good that you have decided to go for a fresh cycle as means you will always have your frosties if that doesn't work. Hopefully that won't be the case tho. Not long for your surgery now! :happydance: 

mell, glad you are feeling more positive, hope you enjoy your champagne and fx'd it will be the last one for a while :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. 

I'm having a night in enjoying a glass of wine with dh, looking forward to bringing in the new year and hoping for some good luck for 2013 same to the rest of you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mbrink

For you ladies who have done IVF, did you drink right before your cycle started? I'm a little weary drinking anything tonight since my cycle starts next week. Not trying to throw anything off. :)


----------



## Phantom710

I drank the night before (not a lot, just a glass) It was a positive cycle for me that later ended in a blighted ovum but I don't think it was the alcohol, honestly. More likely the quality of embryos. Regardless, I'm being saintly this time and abstaining from all things fun. :rofl:


----------



## Boofle

Mbrink have some fun honey. I did everything by the book first time round and it ended in bfn, second time I was more relaxed and hey we nearly got there!! So I would say have a drink or three enjoy yourself and relax :) in any case you've got a week to recover :) xx
Happy new year everyone and bring on all our 2013 bumps xx


----------



## Mells54

Mbrink I agree. I think that as long as you don't over indulge you should be fine.


----------



## annmc30

Im back and on my last cycle of Ivf, started my injections 15th Dec so all been well ec is 21st then et 24th or 26th, I never had an ultersound scan on any of my last et so I was going to ask for 1 this time has Any1 else had 1?


----------



## Sandy83

Mbrink, hope you had a drink last night and relaxed. 

Hope the rest of you had a good new year and here is to 2013 being the year for all our bumps. Xx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread but quiet as there was nothing much to report on my end...hope the holidays went well for you!

Just saw the doc and the hysteroscopy results came back normal. So looks we can rule out all problems for now except for my thin lining (was at just 8.7mm today at 8dpo), and possible chromosomal abnormalities. DH and I took the chromosomal blood test today. Doc can't do anything much about the lining though, I'm hoping TCM can help with that. 

So I'm taking a break for now, and let TCM work its mojo. Will be going away for a short vacation in Zurichin Feb, likely to have the FET in March.


----------



## Sandy83

Anx - Glad your results came back clear :hugs: Hope you enjoy your break in Feb and get some well deserved R&R. Please keep in touch to let us know how you are doing xx


----------



## Bonnie21

Hi ladies, I am new to this thread and was just reading through all your stories! I am due to start ivf this month, I'm starting the injections on the 10th of January! This is our first ivf treatment, been trying to conceive for two and a half years, unexplained fertility, clomid didn't work for us so am so excited to get started as I feel my life has been in limbo!

Fingers crossed for all of us in 2013! xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Bonnie, Good luck with your first cycle the 10th is just around the corner yay! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Happy New Year everyone! I hope 2013 is our year! 

Bonnie - welcome!

Anx - great news about the tests coming back clear. Hope you enjoy your vacation! 

Mbrink - I didn't drink at all while I was on stims but other than that I think it's fine to indulge a little. 

AFM - exactly one week until my surgery :)


----------



## Sandy83

Em - Great news only one week, god has time flown. xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy - yeah it really has. I'm so thankful the holidays made it go by faster. Not too long for you either right? 4 more days until you start yay!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah Sunday not long now, actually feel like things are happening now. I know what you mean about the holidays making time pass over quickly. Back to work today feels like I've never been away and to make things worse I've got horrible wisdom tooth ache its agony! xx


----------



## Em260

Ouch sorry that sounds painful! I hope it goes away or maybe you should see a dentist.


----------



## Sandy83

Getting some stronger pain killers to see me through tonight then got an appointment with the dentist tomorrow. It will probably go by the time my dentist appointment is it is always the same. xx


----------



## Mbrink

Sandy83 said:


> Getting some stronger pain killers to see me through tonight then got an appointment with the dentist tomorrow. It will probably go by the time my dentist appointment is it is always the same. xx

Sandy- I just read your siggy- it looks like I'll be trailing somewhat along with you this month! My AF should start next Tuesday, with my baseline b/w and u/s on Thursday. 

Is anyone else doing anything the month of January?


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> Getting some stronger pain killers to see me through tonight then got an appointment with the dentist tomorrow. It will probably go by the time my dentist appointment is it is always the same. xx

Ok, good glad you have an appointment. I hope they can figure out what is causing it. That sounds painful :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Yay! Mbrink we are all moving along nicely great start to 2013 :happydance: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all,

Can I join you? I'm hoping to do my FET in March. Feels like forever away but waiting until my next holiday from work. I'm a teacher and getting time off is pretty difficult so Easter holidays it is!

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome ever, sorry you have to join us but glad you have a plan and moving to FET xx


----------



## annmc30

Im back and on my last cycle of Ivf, started my injections 15th Dec so all been well ec is 21st then et 24th or 26th, I never had an ultersound scan on any of my last et so I was going to ask for 1 this time has Any1 else had 1?


----------



## Em260

annmc30 said:


> Im back and on my last cycle of Ivf, started my injections 15th Dec so all been well ec is 21st then et 24th or 26th, I never had an ultersound scan on any of my last et so I was going to ask for 1 this time has Any1 else had 1?

Hi, are you talking ultrasound guided embryo transfer? I haven't had a transfer yet but I know my clinic always uses ultrasound for embryo transfers.


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I join you? I'm hoping to do my FET in March. Feels like forever away but waiting until my next holiday from work. I'm a teacher and getting time off is pretty difficult so Easter holidays it is!
> 
> Xx

Hi Ever, sorry you have to be here but fx for you!! March will be here before you know it. Hope your appointment with your FS goes well and you can get a plan in place.


----------



## Mells54

Happy New Year Ladies! Just got off the phone with my FS and it looks like my new dates will be ER the week of 17 Feb. I don't know exactly when I'll start meds but my guess is around 9 Feb. hopefully I'll get there this time. In the mean time I'm still on Lupron.

Welcome Ever! I know it's tough but things will work out just stay positive.

Em, good luck with surgery.

Mbrink and Sandy good luck starting stims.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mind if I join? I'm starting lupron on the 11th of this month and I can't wait to get started!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi all; IDK when I can do another FET; I see RE in early feb for my 1 month follow-up s/p D&C and to go over the reports from testing the MC.... I am hoping he will let me go for FET after my feb period, but it may not be until April...If AF is on time it would be the first week in april which would be perfect as DH is not working this week. I need to find out what went wrong with our last FET as our baby was fine one day and not the next; I'm thinking some chromosome abnormality and I hope the testing confirms because if not then I will have to get more testing to see if there is a problem with me :( And that will only delay things even further! 

We have 3 frozen still; I am going to ask RE if we should use those up first or if he recommends doing a fresh with PGD then transferring only normal embryos for the best chance. Eventually this has to work, right?? What would be the chance of a 3rd mc?? Anyways, looking forward to keeping up with you all! 

Baby dust for this to be our year!!


----------



## Mells54

Welcome ladies! I can't wait to start my journey again with you all. Hopefully, I make to retrieval this time. :dohh:


----------



## FirstTry

Hello ladies :wave:

We're trying naturally until AF shows, then doing a fresh IVF cycle. I hope everyone gets their miracle this cycle!


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - this has got to be your turn for it to WORK!!

I had a chat with my FS yesterday. I've now had an ectopic, miscarriage and chemical pregnancy. Hoping for my next one to stick in the right place and STAY!!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ash - not long to go now?

First - are you doing a FET or a fresh cycle? Do you have frosties?

Mells - do you know when you start?

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome ladies, nice to hear from you as know most of you from previous threads. Sorry your cycles didn't work but like ive said to the lairs previously 2013 is going to be our year. Thinking of you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Ever, welcome :) Looks like we're both on the same schedule!


----------



## Em260

Welcome ladies! 

Mo - I hope you get some answers from the testing :hugs: We were facing the decision about whether to do a FET or another full cycle of IVF/ICSI with PGD as well. We decided to go through the full cycle because we want to bank some more embryos. Good luck with whatever you decide! 

Ash - how long do you have to be on lupron before you start stims? 

First - fx for a BFP this cycle!!


----------



## Mbrink

ashknowsbest said:


> Mind if I join? I'm starting lupron on the 11th of this month and I can't wait to get started!

I should be starting then too! I'm doing a lupron flare protocol without the BCP's. Waiting for AF to get here, which normally comes like clock work. She should arrive on Tuesday so I'll be doing my U/S and B/W Thursday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ever - yehp it's coming up sooner than I though but I'm happy about it! So sorry your last one didn't stick but sending you tons of sticky vibes! :hugs:

Em - Well normally women get their period about 7-8 days after starting to take lupron but last cycle I was on lupron for 14 days! I'm hoping that it comes sooner this time but not holding my breath :haha: Oh and best of luck for your surgery and then you can get the baby show on the road :)

mbrink - yay a cycle buddy! We'll be going through the steps almost at the same time as long as my period decides to not delay herself by 7 days this time around!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Everyone! Some of you I know from previous threads, so hello again, and to the new faces, hi :hi:

I just had my WTF appointment, and next up is FET probably in 6-8 weeks. They want my body to get back to normal and then I have to do lupron and BCP and they will control the cycle to get an optimal lining and time the FET appropriately. My FS also ordered an immunology and a clotting panel, just to make sure everything is OK. Those results will take up to 2 weeks.

So that is what is up with me!


----------



## Phantom710

Well today was final U/S before transfer :) Lining was 13.5mm so YAY. Transfer is in EIGHT DAYS!


----------



## FirstTry

everhopeful said:


> Ash - not long to go now?
> 
> First - are you doing a FET or a fresh cycle? Do you have frosties?
> 
> Mells - do you know when you start?
> 
> Xx

Ever: we have 3 frosties, but we're doing a fresh IVF cycle because we want to bank as many as possible, as I just turned 38.

In other news, I have EWCM today! I never got it before taking evening primrose oil, only one pill per day, but it's working :)


----------



## Boofle

Phantom - that has flown by :) when is ur transfer date hun? How exciting - I think ur the first one on this thread to transfer :)
Keeping everything crossed for u xx

First - welcome - how long have u been using epo?
This thread is really getting going now - how exciting.
Welcome to everyone else :)

Afm - detected my lh surge this morning but not holding my breath!! If I get accepted next af then I reckon my transfer will be early feb :)


----------



## Boofle

Ah phantom - 8 days stupid me didn't read ur post properly - how exciting and great lining hey :) x


----------



## sweetc

Phantom710 said:


> Well today was final U/S before transfer :) Lining was 13.5mm so YAY. Transfer is in EIGHT DAYS!

So glad to hear this! I haven't been online for awhile, but wanted to check in since we were going to be the same day. My lining was 9.3mm today, which I was very happy with. We're set for a 1pm transfer next Friday too!


----------



## Phantom710

exciting sweet! Here's hoping for 2... or 4 sticky babies 

Mine will be in the morning, probably around 9 like last time.


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies! things are moving along now for everyone. I hope that time continues to fly for me too. I don't have a calendar yet, but I'm already on Lupron and BCPs. My estimated ER is the week of 17 Feb.

I hope the BFPs start rolling in!!!!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All- I know some of you from previous boards---
Just started BCP for my first IVF cycle.. I start Lupron on the 14th.. after two weeks on the pill.. and that day is my trial of transfer/semen freeze. My Last pill is on the 20th and thent he 24th is my baseline.. I'm guessing they will instruct me on the rest of the medication injections?? I'm so confused.. anyone on my cycle?? xo to all!


----------



## Phantom710

They should send you more info when it gets closer :) Best of luck!


----------



## everhopeful

Baby - I am sure your clinic will instruct you as go along your cycle. Sometimes they don't tell you everything at once as it can be very daunting!! X


----------



## cali_kt

Bonnie- Good luck on your first cycle!

MBrink- I'm also a January IVF/ICSI! :)

Ever- Sorry to hear about your BFN. Loads of baby dust for your next cycle.

Mells- Glad you have some potential dates!

Ash, First & Ali- I know you guys from IVF Oct/Nov/Dec thread! Here's to 2013 babies for us!

Phantom and Sweet- How exciting!!!! :dance: You are so close!! KUP and give details!!

BabyD- Sounds like we are on close cycles!

AFM- I started stimming on Jan 1. Jan 9 is my u/s with a potential ER around Jan 14-16ish. I'm very nervous and excited. I'm already sick of these darn injections. I'm super bloated, achy and quick tempered. I feel like I'm permanently on my period. ughhhh.


----------



## FirstTry

Boofle said:


> Phantom - that has flown by :) when is ur transfer date hun? How exciting - I think ur the first one on this thread to transfer :)
> Keeping everything crossed for u xx
> 
> First - welcome - how long have u been using epo?
> This thread is really getting going now - how exciting.
> Welcome to everyone else :)
> 
> Afm - detected my lh surge this morning but not holding my breath!! If I get accepted next af then I reckon my transfer will be early feb :)

Hi Boofle :wave: Cute profile pic! I've used epo during 3 cycles when I wasn't on meds. Two of those cycles, I had EWCM. Otherwise, I almost never get it, like once a year. I didn't get pg those months, so who knows if it matters.

This is shaping up to be a great thread! Hello to all the ladies from the old thread and I'm glad to see new ladies here.


----------



## Em260

Ash- ok great the lupron part isn't too long. Hope AF shows her face on time! 

Phantom - so exciting you are only a week away! 

Boofle - great news, fx for feb transfer!!

BabyD - welcome! They should give you a calendar with your dates when it gets closer.

Cali - you are so close to ER! What protocol are you doing?


----------



## Em260

Is anyone taking CoQ10 and if so how much are you taking daily?


----------



## BabyD225

Is anyone on Desogen as BCP protocol? It's been making me so nauseous.... anything to help??:cry:


----------



## cali_kt

Em- I'm on the BCP/Long Lupron. I'm on 375 of follistim cause of my very low AMH. Hoping it works for the first shot!! Yes, I'm taking Co-Q10, DHEA (75mg), Royal Jelly, Maca and a prenatal. I'm just finishing my shift at the hospital and don't know my CoQ10 dose. Are you taking it?


----------



## cali_kt

Baby- I'm unfamiliar with that... but it sounds crummy! Sorry you're so nauseous. That is the absolute worse.


----------



## Em260

cali_kt said:


> Em- I'm on the BCP/Long Lupron. I'm on 375 of follistim cause of my very low AMH. Hoping it works for the first shot!! Yes, I'm taking Co-Q10, DHEA (75mg), Royal Jelly, Maca and a prenatal. I'm just finishing my shift at the hospital and don't know my CoQ10 dose. Are you taking it?

Thanks, Cali. I started taking CoQ10 a couple of weeks ago. I'm taking 400mg daily but I've been reading that some women are on 600-800mg daily. I have an appt with my RE on Tues so I'll ask him then but just curious what others are taking.


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I've never taken that but sorry you are feeling sick :(. Ginger-ale usually helps me when I'm nauseous.


----------



## Anxiously

FirstTry - EPO worked for me too. I used to be super dry but since taking it I've noticed improvement. Of course, the extra liquids that I've been consuming everyday must have helped too.

Em - heard that Co-Q10 is good for fertility but haven't gotten around to it. I'm popping 10 pills of vitamins a day now and the thought of adding more is just daunting! But I'm going to try Pregnacare Conception soon (DH's getting those from US for me), and replace my current multivitamins. 

Just started Royal Jelly...takes awful but I hope it helps with the egg quality!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> FirstTry - EPO worked for me too. I used to be super dry but since taking it I've noticed improvement. Of course, the extra liquids that I've been consuming everyday must have helped too.
> 
> Em - heard that Co-Q10 is good for fertility but haven't gotten around to it. I'm popping 10 pills of vitamins a day now and the thought of adding more is just daunting! But I'm going to try Pregnacare Conception soon (DH's getting those from US for me), and replace my current multivitamins.
> 
> Just started Royal Jelly...takes awful but I hope it helps with the egg quality!

Em and Anxious - I took Royal Jelly, Maca Root, CoQ10, and Omega 3 and a prenatal vitamin last cycle IVF/ICSI cycle. It ended in a BFN, but I got 6 AA embryos, transferred 2 and froze 4. I can't say for sure that this or the acupuncture or the diet changes I made helped me, but I'm 40 and managed to create 6 AA embyros! My FS said that it is perhaps the best result he's seen in a woman my age. So it can't hurt to try! I didn't overdo it on any of the supplements, I took what the recommended dose was on the bottle.


----------



## Em260

Ali and Anxious - thanks! I'm taking a high dose prescription folic acid/B12/B6 supplement due to my MTHFR, Omega3, and VitD so I decided I should add CoQ10 in there. I've read about Royal Jelly and Maca Root too. 

Ali - I'm with you, I figure it can't hurt. Wow, that's cool your FS said that about your embryos! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Sweet, Cali and Phantom, yay for transfer next week :happydance:

Mells and Boofle, great news that you have an idea when ER will be its gives you something to look forward to. :happydance:

Welcome Baby :hi: Good Luck with your first cycle, hope you are starting to feel better :hugs: 

Em, Anx, first, Ali and Mo - Hope you are all doing well

AFM - Start injections in 2 days yay! :happydance: Was at the dentist yesterday with my wisdom tooth ache and was put on antibiotics and started the panic in case it would affect me starting my injections but luckily enough it doesnt dont think i could of waiting another month to start. So all is still on for sunday :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy - yay for getting started in 2 days! :happydance: It's good you got something for the wisdom tooth pain. I hope it clears up.


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies :hi:

I posted yesterday but it was while still at the FS office on my cell. So I didn't really post my full story.

So here goes:

I have done 2 IVFs. One was not so successful, the other was way more so, but still both :bfn: I had done 3 IUIs prior and they all were :bfn: as well. So I went to see my FS for the WTF appointment yesterday to figure out why my embryos are not implanting. It was a frustrating appointment as my FS didn't have any answers. We spoke about the embryos, he said they were perfect, and even thought that my results were so awesome (at 40) that he would submit it to a scientific journal on embryology and IVF. I'm sure that he was very sad that I ended up with a :bfn: because now he couldn't publish! LOL. Anyway, so then we moved to my endometrium. It too he said was wonderful, always a triple lining, and there were no issues there. So I said, then what is it? He shook his head. :argh: So we talked next about other testing, like clotting factors and immune issues. 25 vials of blood later and over $3000 in tests (hopefully covered by insurance), I finally left. He also performed a repeat BETA since my period was really light and barely there, and I'm feeling so nauseous. Maybe I have an ectopic? I will find out the results of my BETA this afternoon.

I do have 4 frosties :cold: sitting on ice waiting for me. He wants to wait until my ovaries get back to normal size and we get the results from all that blood work. So I think we are looking at a FET in Feb/Mar. I will know more when I go in for the results in 2 weeks. I guess we'll plan my FET at that point. 


Does anyone know what the normal protocol is for FET? They mentioned BCP and Lupron? I really don't want to have to take these drugs again! :grr:


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Alicatt, I'm also waiting for my 1st FET in March so am defo not an expert at this. But my doc did mention that I can either choose a medicated (i.e. with injections) or non-medicated cycle. Since I'm ovulating on my own, he's encouraging me to go for non-medicated (though he's going to give me some oral meds to help with the lining).


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Hey Alicatt, I'm also waiting for my 1st FET in March so am defo not an expert at this. But my doc did mention that I can either choose a medicated (i.e. with injections) or non-medicated cycle. Since I'm ovulating on my own, he's encouraging me to go for non-medicated (though he's going to give me some oral meds to help with the lining).

Ya, I asked about that, but it was only with the NP, not the DR. I do ovulate on my own, but she said they can better control when to put them back if they regulate the hormones as opposed to your body. :wacko: I am going to get more details when I go back in 2 weeks. We may need to do even more stuff, if some of the clotting or immune issues come back as positive. Now the wait until our FET! AHHHH.. it is going to be a long one. How many frosties do you have?


----------



## Sandy83

Ali - So sorry you could get any specific answer at your appt its so frustrating, Hopefully you will get a bit of information from your test results to help you move forward. As Anx has said you can do a non medicated FET if your FS allows it. xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry Ali replied at the same time as you. I know my clinic prefer a medicated FET as you have said they say they can control things better that way xx


----------



## Em260

Ali - did you ask your FS about the endometrial biopsy? I remember you had it in your list of questions before. I think each FET protocol is tailored. Mine didn't include BCP or lupron, but I didn't have those for my full cycle either. I would just have estrogen patches for 12 days and PIO shots.


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Sorry Ali replied at the same time as you. I know my clinic prefer a medicated FET as you have said they say they can control things better that way xx

Thanks!

I read your sig.. yay for doing a FET so soon! FX'd for you :hug:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ali, Im ready for it now I've had to wait since Sept to be able to start Fet as had to wait 6 weeks after BFN before i could have WTF appt then my next AF wouldnt come in time it have FEt before they closed for the Christmas so its eventually here but guess ive been able to get my body back to normal to start again. xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Ali, Im ready for it now I've had to wait since Sept to be able to start Fet as had to wait 6 weeks after BFN before i could have WTF appt then my next AF wouldnt come in time it have FEt before they closed for the Christmas so its eventually here but guess ive been able to get my body back to normal to start again. xx

I remember, we did our IVF together back in Sept. I have had another IVF since then. Both negative :( The good news is that with my second IVF I was way more successful and got 4 frosties. YAY! I'm glad you are finally able to start again!


----------



## Sandy83

It's always good to have frosties from a cycle and i have heard of a lot of people having great success with FET as its less evasive on your body so Fx'd for you xx


----------



## Anxiously

Ali, I have 7 frosties but they are of only average grade :( depending on the results of my chromosomal blood test, I may do PGD on those embryos before transferring.


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Ali, I have 7 frosties but they are of only average grade :( depending on the results of my chromosomal blood test, I may do PGD on those embryos before transferring.

Ahh.. well 7 frosties is really good! My FS will only freeze if they are AA quality. I had 2 others that didn't make the grade. I have read that average grade embryos can implant and create perfectly healthy babies. They feel that the best quality embryos are the most likely to implant, but it has no bearing on whether they are abnormal or not. :shrug: See whether your FS suggestst the PGD, as it is really expensive, and may not be necessary? I think they are doing a chromosomal test on me too. Any idea what it is for?


----------



## Phantom710

All docs are different BUT for my FET:

I started bcp and was on it for 21 days. After 4 days off, I started estrogen injections, estrogen tablets, and prenatals/dha and folate. 

5 days before transfer I will start Progesterone injections and a steroid dose pack.

All will continue (except the dose pack) until 10 weeks

My FS does not do Lupron for FET only Fresh cycles.


----------



## alicatt

Phantom710 said:


> All docs are different BUT for my FET:
> 
> I started bcp and was on it for 21 days. After 4 days off, I started estrogen injections, estrogen tablets, and prenatals/dha and folate.
> 
> 5 days before transfer I will start Progesterone injections and a steroid dose pack.
> 
> All will continue (except the dose pack) until 10 weeks
> 
> My FS does not do Lupron for FET only Fresh cycles.

It is interesting how each FS is different. She mentioned using the estrogen patches and progesterone injections. Both I used during my IVF. From the sounds of things, it will be exactly the same as my IVF, just no stimulation meds! 

So I just got the call from the specialty lab, the NK testing is $580 and is probably not going to be covered by my insurance. Yikes!


----------



## Phantom710

yikes! IVf is so expensive :S


----------



## Boofle

Yikes all these different protocols have got my head in a spin :shrug:


----------



## Mells54

It is kind of neat and exciting how FS can tailor the protocol for each person.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:



> It is kind of neat and exciting how FS can tailor the protocol for each person.

It truly is, I guess since we are all different!

My Dx is unexplained and I'm 40. My eggs seem to be just fine, and my embryos look perfect (whether they are chromosomally perfect is another story). I'm using donor sperm, and so it is of high quality. We just need to get these little things to stick!


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> It is kind of neat and exciting how FS can tailor the protocol for each person.
> 
> It truly is, I guess since we are all different!
> 
> My Dx is unexplained and I'm 40. My eggs seem to be just fine, and my embryos look perfect (whether they are chromosomally perfect is another story). I'm using donor sperm, and so it is of high quality. We just need to get these little things to stick!Click to expand...

I'm sure things will work out for you. I just wish I could get to the point of ER and transfer. :bfp: here we come!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> It is kind of neat and exciting how FS can tailor the protocol for each person.
> 
> It truly is, I guess since we are all different!
> 
> My Dx is unexplained and I'm 40. My eggs seem to be just fine, and my embryos look perfect (whether they are chromosomally perfect is another story). I'm using donor sperm, and so it is of high quality. We just need to get these little things to stick!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure things will work out for you. I just wish I could get to the point of ER and transfer. :bfp: here we come!!!!Click to expand...

What is your diagnosis? Is there a reason you can't get to the ER?


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> It is kind of neat and exciting how FS can tailor the protocol for each person.
> 
> It truly is, I guess since we are all different!
> 
> My Dx is unexplained and I'm 40. My eggs seem to be just fine, and my embryos look perfect (whether they are chromosomally perfect is another story). I'm using donor sperm, and so it is of high quality. We just need to get these little things to stick!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure things will work out for you. I just wish I could get to the point of ER and transfer. :bfp: here we come!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What is your diagnosis? Is there a reason you can't get to the ER?Click to expand...

My original diagnosis is blocked tubes. I had a cyst that burst and collapsed my tube. Then I got pregnant naturally and had an ectopic which scarred my other tube. With my first IVF I got all the way to my trigger shot and my estrogen levels dropped, so FS things I was going to ovulate too soon. That's why he switched to IUI. This time when I went for my baseline they saw a cyst, and my bloodwork came back high. So I had to start again to try and supress it. We'll see what happens. I think our next option would be donor eggs. Now I wondering if my hormones are out of whack and that's why I couldn't get pregnant originally before my ectopic. I don't know and the docs seem utterly confused. DH is military so every time I think we are getting somewhere we wind up moving and I have to start over. Not this time. I told him I'm not leaving here until I get a :BFP: or we exhaust all other options. 

Sorry this was so long...that's for asking. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one in this boat :nope:


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> It is kind of neat and exciting how FS can tailor the protocol for each person.
> 
> It truly is, I guess since we are all different!
> 
> My Dx is unexplained and I'm 40. My eggs seem to be just fine, and my embryos look perfect (whether they are chromosomally perfect is another story). I'm using donor sperm, and so it is of high quality. We just need to get these little things to stick!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure things will work out for you. I just wish I could get to the point of ER and transfer. :bfp: here we come!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What is your diagnosis? Is there a reason you can't get to the ER?Click to expand...
> 
> My original diagnosis is blocked tubes. I had a cyst that burst and collapsed my tube. Then I got pregnant naturally and had an ectopic which scarred my other tube. With my first IVF I got all the way to my trigger shot and my estrogen levels dropped, so FS things I was going to ovulate too soon. That's why he switched to IUI. This time when I went for my baseline they saw a cyst, and my bloodwork came back high. So I had to start again to try and supress it. We'll see what happens. I think our next option would be donor eggs. Now I wondering if my hormones are out of whack and that's why I couldn't get pregnant originally before my ectopic. I don't know and the docs seem utterly confused. DH is military so every time I think we are getting somewhere we wind up moving and I have to start over. Not this time. I told him I'm not leaving here until I get a :BFP: or we exhaust all other options.
> 
> Sorry this was so long...that's for asking. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one in this boat :nope:Click to expand...

AWW.. Mells.. no wonder you are so frustrated! I think they can tell from your initial blood work if your hormones are out of whack and can get a pretty good idea whether you will respond, and with what protocol. Although it is a little bit of trial and error too! Here is hoping that this time around things go more smoothly!


----------



## MoBaby

Phantom710 said:


> yikes! IVf is so expensive :S

yes it is! we are cash pay and have done 3 full icsi cycles and 1 fet and going to do another..... tons of $$ but i dont care :) i want to exhaust all my natural options before anything...will be soooo worth it!! If we do another full cycle I am going to see about trying to get meds from the makers of gonal f (although i will get rejected) and tell them our story so far....maybe that will help some.


----------



## Anxiously

Assisted conception is indeed expensive! My 1st fresh cycle cost about $12k. Hysteroscopy was another $1.5k. Latest chromosomal/immunological blood test for DH and myself was about $800. So that's $14k within the last 2 months! No insurance coverage!


----------



## Anxiously

alicatt said:


> Ahh.. well 7 frosties is really good! My FS will only freeze if they are AA quality. I had 2 others that didn't make the grade. I have read that average grade embryos can implant and create perfectly healthy babies. They feel that the best quality embryos are the most likely to implant, but it has no bearing on whether they are abnormal or not. :shrug: See whether your FS suggestst the PGD, as it is really expensive, and may not be necessary? I think they are doing a chromosomal test on me too. Any idea what it is for?

I've been told that embryo grading is like a beauty contest and that PGD is a more reliable way to determine the chances of an embryo developing successfully. I didn't ask about the cost of a PGD though - do you know how expensive it will be? I'll do it only if the chromosomal test (to check if we carry defective genes or NK cells) comes back abnormal. I won't want to waste time with FET knowing that there's a high chance of failure.


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Assisted conception is indeed expensive! My 1st fresh cycle cost about $12k. Hysteroscopy was another $1.5k. Latest chromosomal/immunological blood test for DH and myself was about $800. So that's $14k within the last 2 months! No insurance coverage!

Yep! The meds and donor sperm are what kills me financially in addition to the costs of the IVF itself. I really hope my upcoming FET works. I won't be doing another Fresh IVF, it puts too much stress on my body. Not to mention my pocketbook!


----------



## FirstTry

Anxiously said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ahh.. well 7 frosties is really good! My FS will only freeze if they are AA quality. I had 2 others that didn't make the grade. I have read that average grade embryos can implant and create perfectly healthy babies. They feel that the best quality embryos are the most likely to implant, but it has no bearing on whether they are abnormal or not. :shrug: See whether your FS suggestst the PGD, as it is really expensive, and may not be necessary? I think they are doing a chromosomal test on me too. Any idea what it is for?
> 
> I've been told that embryo grading is like a beauty contest and that PGD is a more reliable way to determine the chances of an embryo developing successfully. I didn't ask about the cost of a PGD though - do you know how expensive it will be? I'll do it only if the chromosomal test (to check if we carry defective genes or NK cells) comes back abnormal. I won't want to waste time with FET knowing that there's a high chance of failure.Click to expand...

My RE is reluctant to do PGD unless there is something specific to look for. He said it's traumatic to the embryo (you are taking a cell from a 6-cell organism) and can cause an otherwise normal embryo to have difficulties implanting.

Now, there are still times when it makes sense to do so, but he is careful not to use it unless necessary. Who knows of he's right, but I do trust his judgement.


----------



## FirstTry

Sorry I've been away for a couple days. I'm going back a few pages to the supplements discussion.

I'm taking the following:
- every day: prenatal w/ DHA, CoQ10 (for egg quality), EPO (day 1-ovulation during natural cycles, for EWCM)
- every 2nd day: B complex (improve fert), fish oil (believe it will help baby's brain to develop), probiotic (believe it will help prevent autism)
- every day after ER (or ovulation): selenium (I eat one Brazil nut, to help implantation)

What are royal jelly and maca root for?

Thanks guys :winkwink:


----------



## Em260

Anxiously said:


> I've been told that embryo grading is like a beauty contest and that PGD is a more reliable way to determine the chances of an embryo developing successfully. I didn't ask about the cost of a PGD though - do you know how expensive it will be? I'll do it only if the chromosomal test (to check if we carry defective genes or NK cells) comes back abnormal. I won't want to waste time with FET knowing that there's a high chance of failure.




FirstTry said:


> My RE is reluctant to do PGD unless there is something specific to look for. He said it's traumatic to the embryo (you are taking a cell from a 6-cell organism) and can cause an otherwise normal embryo to have difficulties implanting.
> 
> Now, there are still times when it makes sense to do so, but he is careful not to use it unless necessary. Who knows of he's right, but I do trust his judgement.

We did PGD and you are right that normal embryo grading is like a beauty contest. Our embryos had the highest rating given by our clinic and it turns out that 4 out of our 8 embryos had abnormal chromosomes. 

PGD doesn't damage the embryo if it's done on a day 5 embryo rather than day 3. At day 5 the embryo is made up of roughly 100 cells and they take a cell that would normally form the placenta and not the embryo itself. My clinic will not perform PGD on day 3 embryos because there are only about 8 cells at that point and it can damage the embryo. The whole procedure is very much like what they do for assisted hatching. On day 3 they use a laser to make a hole in the outer shell of the embryo and by day 5 a cell has started to pouch out of that hole and that is what they send off for testing. The type of PGD that we did is called aCGH (some refer to it as PGS) and it looks all of the chromosomes to see if there are any missing or extra. You can also do PGD for single gene disorders. 

We chose to do PGD because we're doing single embryo transfers. I have a blood clotting condition that makes twin pregnancy too risky. If we were putting back two embryos, chances are higher that we would put back at least one normal embryo. But since we only get one shot each transfer, it's important to make sure the one we're transferring is normal.

I was pretty stunned that we had so many abnormal embryos, but my RE explained that just like in non-IVF conception there are errors that occur when the chromosomes line up and pull apart.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Sorry I've been away for a couple days. I'm going back a few pages to the supplements discussion.
> 
> I'm taking the following:
> - every day: prenatal w/ DHA, CoQ10 (for egg quality), EPO (day 1-ovulation during natural cycles, for EWCM)
> - every 2nd day: B complex (improve fert), fish oil (believe it will help baby's brain to develop), probiotic (believe it will help prevent autism)
> - every day after ER (or ovulation): selenium (I eat one Brazil nut, to help implantation)
> 
> What are royal jelly and maca root for?
> 
> Thanks guys :winkwink:

Both royal jelly and maca root help with egg quality. I took them last cycle plus CoQ10 and had embryos that rocked. Unfirtunately they didn't implant. Still waiting on my clotting, NK and immunology results. The FS was amazed with the transformation of my embryos from my first cycle to my second cycle.


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Both royal jelly and maca root help with egg quality. I took them last cycle plus CoQ10 and had embryos that rocked. Unfirtunately they didn't implant. Still waiting on my clotting, NK and immunology results. The FS was amazed with the transformation of my embryos from my first cycle to my second cycle.

Ali- what brand Royal Jelly and Maca root did you use?


----------



## MoBaby

I take prenatal with DHA.

When I do my cycles, I bump up my folic acid (there is 1 mg in the prenatal and I add an additional 800mcg for 1.8) and B12 mcg. I have fish oil that I was taking but then I forgot one day and that was several weeks ago! It has to be kept cold which makes me forget. 

My theory is that its helping me to get BFP because the two cycles with BFPs, I increased my folic acid and B vitamin and ended up with BFP. With my BFN and chemical cycle I did not take more than whats in the prenatal. 

I stopped taking the folic acid and b vitamin because if the doctor wants to check for MTHFR / homocysteine levels for miscarriage cause, I dont want the levels to look okay since I was supplementing with extra folic acid. I think the dosage if you have MTHFR is higher, like 2.0 mg folic acid a day, a lot more B12 and also B6, but I want to make sure my body is at baseline. I will up it after my follow-up. IF we end up doing a fresh cycle, I will add Co-q10 to the mix for quality and probably increase the folic acid....if you take too much it just gets pee'd out. Maybe I should look into the macaroot and royal jelly.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Both royal jelly and maca root help with egg quality. I took them last cycle plus CoQ10 and had embryos that rocked. Unfirtunately they didn't implant. Still waiting on my clotting, NK and immunology results. The FS was amazed with the transformation of my embryos from my first cycle to my second cycle.
> 
> Ali- what brand Royal Jelly and Maca root did you use?Click to expand...

Royal Jelly- Y.S. Eco Bee Farms Organic 2000 mg
Maca Root- Gaia Herbs Organic 1000 mg

I got them at my local vitamin shoppe, and I didn't follow the recommended dosage, I only took 1 capsule of each in the morning with my CoQ10, prenatal, B complex and Omega 3. 
Then at night I took the baby aspirin, melatonin and my synthroid pill.

I felt like a pill popping phene! I also changed to a GF diet and did acupuncture so I really don't know what helped improve my cycle, I just know that my ovarian response was amazing! Especially for a 40 yr old!


----------



## cali_kt

FirstTry said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ahh.. well 7 frosties is really good! My FS will only freeze if they are AA quality. I had 2 others that didn't make the grade. I have read that average grade embryos can implant and create perfectly healthy babies. They feel that the best quality embryos are the most likely to implant, but it has no bearing on whether they are abnormal or not. :shrug: See whether your FS suggestst the PGD, as it is really expensive, and may not be necessary? I think they are doing a chromosomal test on me too. Any idea what it is for?
> 
> I've been told that embryo grading is like a beauty contest and that PGD is a more reliable way to determine the chances of an embryo developing successfully. I didn't ask about the cost of a PGD though - do you know how expensive it will be? I'll do it only if the chromosomal test (to check if we carry defective genes or NK cells) comes back abnormal. I won't want to waste time with FET knowing that there's a high chance of failure.Click to expand...
> 
> My RE is reluctant to do PGD unless there is something specific to look for. He said it's traumatic to the embryo (you are taking a cell from a 6-cell organism) and can cause an otherwise normal embryo to have difficulties implanting.
> 
> Now, there are still times when it makes sense to do so, but he is careful not to use it unless necessary. Who knows of he's right, but I do trust his judgement.Click to expand...

My RE offers PGD but said the same exact thing. We are not doing it because of the possible trauma to the embryo. Glad to hear the same info!


----------



## cali_kt

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a couple days. I'm going back a few pages to the supplements discussion.
> 
> I'm taking the following:
> - every day: prenatal w/ DHA, CoQ10 (for egg quality), EPO (day 1-ovulation during natural cycles, for EWCM)
> - every 2nd day: B complex (improve fert), fish oil (believe it will help baby's brain to develop), probiotic (believe it will help prevent autism)
> - every day after ER (or ovulation): selenium (I eat one Brazil nut, to help implantation)
> 
> What are royal jelly and maca root for?
> 
> Thanks guys :winkwink:
> 
> Both royal jelly and maca root help with egg quality. I took them last cycle plus CoQ10 and had embryos that rocked. Unfirtunately they didn't implant. Still waiting on my clotting, NK and immunology results. The FS was amazed with the transformation of my embryos from my first cycle to my second cycle.Click to expand...

Ali- Glad to hear we are taking the same supplements and that they worked well for you! How much CO-Q 10 are you taking? I haven't heard of selenium. Is it in the supplement section? How much do you take of that?


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Royal Jelly- Y.S. Eco Bee Farms Organic 2000 mg
> Maca Root- Gaia Herbs Organic 1000 mg
> 
> I got them at my local vitamin shoppe, and I didn't follow the recommended dosage, I only took 1 capsule of each in the morning with my CoQ10, prenatal, B complex and Omega 3.
> Then at night I took the baby aspirin, melatonin and my synthroid pill.
> 
> I felt like a pill popping phene! I also changed to a GF diet and did acupuncture so I really don't know what helped improve my cycle, I just know that my ovarian response was amazing! Especially for a 40 yr old!

Great, thanks! I'm going to ask my RE about the royal jelly and maca root at my tues appt. I totally feel like a pill popper because of the vitamins I'm already taking so what's a couple more :shrug: I started acupuncture last month too. It's so relaxing!


----------



## alicatt

cali_kt said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a couple days. I'm going back a few pages to the supplements discussion.
> 
> I'm taking the following:
> - every day: prenatal w/ DHA, CoQ10 (for egg quality), EPO (day 1-ovulation during natural cycles, for EWCM)
> - every 2nd day: B complex (improve fert), fish oil (believe it will help baby's brain to develop), probiotic (believe it will help prevent autism)
> - every day after ER (or ovulation): selenium (I eat one Brazil nut, to help implantation)
> 
> What are royal jelly and maca root for?
> 
> Thanks guys :winkwink:
> 
> Both royal jelly and maca root help with egg quality. I took them last cycle plus CoQ10 and had embryos that rocked. Unfirtunately they didn't implant. Still waiting on my clotting, NK and immunology results. The FS was amazed with the transformation of my embryos from my first cycle to my second cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Ali- Glad to hear we are taking the same supplements and that they worked well for you! How much CO-Q 10 are you taking? I haven't heard of selenium. Is it in the supplement section? How much do you take of that?Click to expand...

I'm not taking selenium, but I did take CoQ10, I think the bottle says take 3 capsules a day but I only took 1. I didn't want to overdo it. I'm not sure what the dose was, I'll check when I get home!


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a couple days. I'm going back a few pages to the supplements discussion.
> 
> I'm taking the following:
> - every day: prenatal w/ DHA, CoQ10 (for egg quality), EPO (day 1-ovulation during natural cycles, for EWCM)
> - every 2nd day: B complex (improve fert), fish oil (believe it will help baby's brain to develop), probiotic (believe it will help prevent autism)
> - every day after ER (or ovulation): selenium (I eat one Brazil nut, to help implantation)
> 
> What are royal jelly and maca root for?
> 
> Thanks guys :winkwink:
> 
> Both royal jelly and maca root help with egg quality. I took them last cycle plus CoQ10 and had embryos that rocked. Unfirtunately they didn't implant. Still waiting on my clotting, NK and immunology results. The FS was amazed with the transformation of my embryos from my first cycle to my second cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Ali- Glad to hear we are taking the same supplements and that they worked well for you! How much CO-Q 10 are you taking? I haven't heard of selenium. Is it in the supplement section? How much do you take of that?Click to expand...

I'm the one taking selenium. I've read that it helps implantation. The greatest natural source is brazil nuts (mushrooms have a lot too). One brazil nut has a massive amount of selenium. So, I just put one in my cereal every morning after ovulation or ER.


----------



## Anxiously

I'm taking royal jelly from Y.S. Eco Bee Farms too :) except mine comes with bee pollen, propolis and ginseng.


----------



## cali_kt

First- I may try that idea with the brazil nuts. Anything anyone else heard about assisting with implantation? I've seen pineapple core mentioned?


----------



## Anxiously

Em260 said:


> PGD doesn't damage the embryo if it's done on a day 5 embryo rather than day 3. At day 5 the embryo is made up of roughly 100 cells and they take a cell that would normally form the placenta and not the embryo itself. My clinic will not perform PGD on day 3 embryos because there are only about 8 cells at that point and it can damage the embryo. The whole procedure is very much like what they do for assisted hatching. On day 3 they use a laser to make a hole in the outer shell of the embryo and by day 5 a cell has started to pouch out of that hole and that is what they send off for testing. The type of PGD that we did is called aCGH (some refer to it as PGS) and it looks all of the chromosomes to see if there are any missing or extra. You can also do PGD for single gene disorders.

Thanks for the great info Em! Unfortunately, my 7 frosties are all Day 3 embryos. So I suppose PGD won't be a good idea :( I definitely won't do a PGD if our chromosomal tests come back normal. But if the tests come back abnormal i.e. we know for sure that one or both of us carry defective genes, then I was hoping that there is another way to make sure if those embryos even stand a chance, ya know? Miscarriages take such a toll on the mind and body.


----------



## Anxiously

cali_kt said:


> First- I may try that idea with the brazil nuts. Anything anyone else heard about assisting with implantation? I've seen pineapple core mentioned?

Cali I heard that pineapple core helps with implantation too! Must make a mental note to self about it next cycle. I totally forgot about that this month.


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> First- I may try that idea with the brazil nuts. Anything anyone else heard about assisting with implantation? I've seen pineapple core mentioned?
> 
> Cali I heard that pineapple core helps with implantation too! Must make a mental note to self about it next cycle. I totally forgot about that this month.Click to expand...

Looks like I should take selenium and pineapple core too. That has been my issue thus far.. no implantation! :grr:

Any other thoughts on improving implantation?


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- baby aspr


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- baby asprin or blood thinners if there is any blood clotting?

Also my fs suggested that if its an implantation issue which is what we feel I have then he has suggested a very light walk each day. Helps to pump blood to the uterus!! I've done some reading on Viagra for blood supply to uterus. I'm going to ask about it as you never know!!! 

I see him on the 21st. Will let you know if he suggests anything!

Xx


----------



## Em260

Anxiously said:


> Thanks for the great info Em! Unfortunately, my 7 frosties are all Day 3 embryos. So I suppose PGD won't be a good idea :( I definitely won't do a PGD if our chromosomal tests come back normal. But if the tests come back abnormal i.e. we know for sure that one or both of us carry defective genes, then I was hoping that there is another way to make sure if those embryos even stand a chance, ya know? Miscarriages take such a toll on the mind and body.

I'm not sure what they would do since your embryos were frozen at day 3. Maybe they would thaw them and grow them to day 5 for biopsy. You should ask your doctor. DH and I had chromosome testing done and it all came back normal. My understanding is that the chromosome errors happen during meiosis as the egg is developing. It can happen even if you have normal chromosomes and it's related to maternal age. I'm 33 and I was quoted 25-40% of embryos are abnormal in my age group. 

I've had two miscarriages so I was anxious to do anything and everything to try and prevent that from happening again. Obviously there are no guarantees, you can still miscarry with a PGD normal embryo. But in my case, since we're doing single embryo transfers, I could have picked the 4 abnormal embryos and gone through 4 FETs before getting to a normal embryo. If I hadn't had previous losses and we were transferring 2 embryos at a time, I might have taken my chances and not done the testing.


----------



## MoBaby

I wish I would have done it... RE recommended it after bfn then mc in feb but I didn't want to for personal reasons and then we had a chemical and mc... Who knows if the others are okay when statistically 50% are abnormal? We've used 3/6 blasts so maybe we used the bad ones but I'm worried out of the 3 left one is abnormal and now we can't test them. And we have to do set now as well. They were already frozen before we started the set route.


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Looks like I should take selenium and pineapple core too. That has been my issue thus far.. no implantation! :grr:
> 
> Any other thoughts on improving implantation?

What about the endometrial scratch/biopsy? I've seen that mentioned a lot on these forums. It seems more common in the UK right now. I've heard about the pineapple core too due to it having bromelain. Do you have endometriosis? I've read that some women with it are missing the beta-3 integrin protein which is essential for implantation. Some women are missing it even if they don't have endo. There is a test for it and it can be treated with depot lupron so it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Boofle

I've not heard of the pgd testing maybe I'll have to look into this if we end up having a second round of ivf!!
I had the endiometrial biopsy done in November and wanted my transfer to happen immediately following but my doc wouldn't allow it :( said there is just as much evidence to suggest it is detrimental but I'm yet to find any :( I really hope it is 3rd time lucky for us but if not ill definitely change clinics!!
I've now got a tummy bug so in hindsight its a good job I was turned down this month :(


----------



## time2deal

Hello ladies, 

Do you mind if I join you! I'm a regular member of another forum, but I was hoping I could join here as I started my IVF cycle earlier in the week, and some support would be great. 

As a bit of background. We have been TTC for a couple of years, and decided to try IVF after seeing a fertility specialist in around October. As part of the pre-checks I had a pap smear, which has, after a whole series of tests, now been diagnosed as cervical cancer. 

The consultants have allowed me time to do one cycle of IVF to try to get a few frozen embryos, which I may be able to use in the future. Either myself (if they can avoid doing a full hysterectomy) or with a surrogate. This may be my only shot at getting any embryos, so I am trying to do as much as I can to improve egg quality. 

I'm only taking now Folic Acid, Vitamin D and E, but will go and get some CoQ10, and Royal Jelly tomorrow. I'm on the down reg part of the cycle so hopefully not too late to make some kind of difference. I have also been doing Accupunture for a while, and will continue with that for this cycle. I'm also going to try and keep carbs down, and eat a high protein diet - lots of nuts, eggs etc. 

Anyone have any other advice - specifically for egg quality? I don't want to go overboard and shock my body, but obviously I'm quite anxious that I do as much as I can. 

Also, how is everyone coping with the hormones. I have been on Synarol for 3 days now, and really struggling with moodyness, bloating, and I think a bit of depression. The cancer diagnosis has been very stressful, so that probably isn't helping, but it's definately been worse since I started the drugs. Does anyone have advice on how to deal with the general depression, and please give me hope that it will go away next week when I start the stimulations!

Sorry for a massive first post. I just seem to have lots of questions now that I have started writing!


----------



## Boofle

Timetodeal - so sorry you are here at all never mind having to deal with the cancer diagnosis. Hopefully you will get lots of embryos from your cycle. I guess you will treat the cancer after your retrieval. I had buserelin when I down regulated - so long ago - in fact a year ago!! Wow seems like yesterday - I remember getting hot flushes but that was about it. I suffer with depression too - all I can say is it will lift - fill your days with things you love and it will pass. I'm doing accupuncture too. Thinking of you honey :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Hello time - I'm very sorry that you have been diagnosed with cancer. You have come to a very supportive place here and we all offer advice where we can.

Down regulation is the hardest part of the cycle in my opinion. I had awful headaches the whole way through but as soon as you start the stims you will feel much better!!

With regards to egg quality, I think you are taking most things to help but I also took fish oil in tablet form for my second cycle and I had much better quality eggs. Not sure if it was down to that or not as I had also done acupuncture for second round. 

Do you know when you are due to start your stims?

Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali- baby asprin or blood thinners if there is any blood clotting?
> 
> Also my fs suggested that if its an implantation issue which is what we feel I have then he has suggested a very light walk each day. Helps to pump blood to the uterus!! I've done some reading on Viagra for blood supply to uterus. I'm going to ask about it as you never know!!!
> 
> I see him on the 21st. Will let you know if he suggests anything!
> 
> Xx

I was taking baby aspirin, that is part of my FS's normal regimen. He ordered the clotting panel, the autoimmune panel and the NK panel. I have my appt on the 18th so I'll let you know what he says!

So brazil nuts, pineapple core, blood thinners, and walking. I can do that! :thumbup:


----------



## time2deal

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

I'm due to starts the stims on Thursday, so not too long to deal with this. I have never suffered from depression, and am normally a really happy upbeat person, so I am finding this very hard. I just can't really face going out, and all I want to do is go back to bed!

My head knows this will pass, but it's hard to deal with now on top of everything else. 

BUT, leaving that behind! I will add some fish oil to the mix, and hopefully it will help. I have also got very low AMH, and DH has a borderline sperm count, none of which helps. At least now we are getting really good fertility treatment, and the FS actually explained things a little more to us at the last visit. Said the last two years of infertility may not have happened if one of us had decent fertility, but the combination made it all very unlikely. At least we understand a bit more.

I'm trying not to hope too much for this cycle, and have put our names down on the egg donation waiting list just in case. One battle at a time I guess!

Wow - sorry for being so downbeat. Things will get better, and fingers crossed this cycle gives us some embryos to give us some choices in the future.


----------



## time2deal

Boofle - yes, I will treat the cancer after the egg retrieval. Directly after I think - the consultant wants to do the operation the next day. 

Not sure yet what operation it will be - there is a chance it is early enough for a smaller operation, rather than a full hysterectomy, but the surgeons are still deciding. The next risk is then if they want to do radiation, which could destroy the ovaries. But, there is a chance of the smaller operation, and then a chance I can carry a child, so I have to stay hopeful!


----------



## alicatt

time2deal said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies.
> 
> I'm due to starts the stims on Thursday, so not too long to deal with this. I have never suffered from depression, and am normally a really happy upbeat person, so I am finding this very hard. I just can't really face going out, and all I want to do is go back to bed!
> 
> My head knows this will pass, but it's hard to deal with now on top of everything else.
> 
> BUT, leaving that behind! I will add some fish oil to the mix, and hopefully it will help. I have also got very low AMH, and DH has a borderline sperm count, none of which helps. At least now we are getting really good fertility treatment, and the FS actually explained things a little more to us at the last visit. Said the last two years of infertility may not have happened if one of us had decent fertility, but the combination made it all very unlikely. At least we understand a bit more.
> 
> I'm trying not to hope too much for this cycle, and have put our names down on the egg donation waiting list just in case. One battle at a time I guess!
> 
> Wow - sorry for being so downbeat. Things will get better, and fingers crossed this cycle gives us some embryos to give us some choices in the future.

Infertility is something that gets the best of us down, so don't be worried about it, you are not alone! AMH doesn't mean you can't have a child, there are women I have met on past threads that have defied those odds, and have babies to prove it. So just have faith and do everything you can to make it work. 

Have you discussed supplements for you and your DH to improve your egg/sperm quality? I'm not familiar with the ones for sperm quality (I'm using a sperm donor). However I do know quite a bit about the supplements that can help improve egg quality, in fact if you read back a few posts we were just discussing them! CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Maca Root, Vitamin D, Omega 3, are a few that are known to help with egg quality. As will acupuncture. I have also heard that tapioca can improve your egg quality as well, although I heard this after I had completed that portion of my IVF.

Also ensure that your FS has taken a full medical history, things like hypo/hyper thyroid, PCOS, previous abdominal surgery, history of MC, autoimmune issues, sensitivity to gluten can all cause infertility. Has your FS done a HSG to ensure that your tubes, and uterus look good? Along with a full hormone panel? All of these things will help your FS create a protocol catered to your particular needs. Also discuss ICSI and AH. ICSI is when they select a healthy sperm (since your DH has sperm issues) and inserts it into the egg. This will help with improved fertilization rates. AH is for women with PCOS, history of smoking and women that are older. They prick the embryo and make a tiny hole in which helps the embryo hatch. Apparently women with PCOS, or women over 38 (and previous smokers) have thicker shells, and need this help.

Don't give up yet, just talk with your FS and discuss all of these things with him!

:hug:


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome time :hi: 

So sorry to hear about your diagnosis :hugs: we are doing Ivf due to dh being diagnosed with lymphoma cancer in 2010 and dealing with that was hard never mind having the whole ivf process on top of it. You are so strong. All the ladies have gave you great advice for improving egg quality so nothing more to add on that respect but all I can say is things happen for a reason and make us stronger people for it. I have definitely learnt to live life to the full and never regret anything so just take each day at a time and positive thinking is the way forward. We are here for you anytime of the day as it is better the vent than keep it all in no matter how trivial it is. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Em260

Time &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry you are going through this. :hugs: I&#8217;ve been facing something similar, ovarian cancer, and I just finished two back-to-back egg retrievals. I&#8217;m having surgery to remove the cancer on Wednesday. I&#8217;ve been struggling with feeling down lately too so I&#8217;ve started seeing a therapist. I&#8217;m normally pretty social but lately I&#8217;m not at all. I bowed out of a lot of social events over the holidays because I just didn&#8217;t feel like chit chatting. This is absolutely a normal reaction when going through something like this but it really feels good to talk to someone about it. This forum has also been a huge support to me so please keep us updated on your journey. 

You&#8217;ve gotten some good recommendations for improving egg quality. I agree with what Ali wrote about AMH. My level was really low 0.6 and I still got a good number of embryos. I definitely want to wish you the best of luck! If there is one thing I wish I had known before I started this whole thing it&#8217;s that there is hope. You will get embryos and whether you carry them or use a gestational carrier, you will have a baby. PM me if you feel like chatting more. I would love to talk to you.


----------



## alicatt

Thanks Sandy and EM! It is so great to hear of each of your stories. We are all here for one reason or another, and knowing that we are all going through it, and supporting each other helps. 

I just can't help thinking that a positive frame of mind and visualizing the end result can do wonders. Having faith and knowing that it will all be somehow. Knowing that God has a plan for us all, and that we just need to be patient and have faith. 

:hug: :dust: to you all!

Ali


----------



## time2deal

Cheers ladies. I know it gets us down from time to time - I think maybe I'll just have dinner and go to bed. :)

We will be doing ICSI, and it's too late for DH to do things for his sperm, as it takes three months to have any impact. Mind you, I still think he should - just in case we do have a chance in the future! 

Sandy, sorry to pry, but are you using your husbands sperm? What has been the impact of the cancer treatment? 2010 is very recent too... it's so hard when you have to deal with all these things together. 

Em - I had read around a bit and saw your story earlier today, and it sounded familiar. It's a hard thing when people freak out about the cancer, but in reality the thing getting me down more is the impact on fertility. I know that's probably a bit silly, but it something we have been so focused on the last few years, its scary to have the door closed so suddenly on it all. 

It's early evening here, and very tempted to go to bed! Maybe I will.. nice and rested for back to work tomorrow.


----------



## time2deal

I also meant to say best of luck for Wednesday Em. Hope it goes well, and the recovery isn't too tough. 

I know the feeling about skipping social events, sometimes you just can't face the small talk.


----------



## alicatt

time2deal said:


> Cheers ladies. I know it gets us down from time to time - I think maybe I'll just have dinner and go to bed. :)
> 
> We will be doing ICSI, and it's too late for DH to do things for his sperm, as it takes three months to have any impact. Mind you, I still think he should - just in case we do have a chance in the future!
> 
> Sandy, sorry to pry, but are you using your husbands sperm? What has been the impact of the cancer treatment? 2010 is very recent too... it's so hard when you have to deal with all these things together.
> 
> Em - I had read around a bit and saw your story earlier today, and it sounded familiar. It's a hard thing when people freak out about the cancer, but in reality the thing getting me down more is the impact on fertility. I know that's probably a bit silly, but it something we have been so focused on the last few years, its scary to have the door closed so suddenly on it all.
> 
> It's early evening here, and very tempted to go to bed! Maybe I will.. nice and rested for back to work tomorrow.

Time - It takes eggs 3 months to improve, but it only take :spermy: a few weeks! You could totally improve his :spermy: in a very short time. I wish I knew what supplements helped with :spermy: I'm single and using donor :spermy: so that was never an issue for me! AH HA! I found the supplement that another woman on the TTC over 35 thread mentioned for improving sperm: Pycnogenol. She also mentioned that things like propecia (for male hair loss) can be very detrimental to sperm morphology. Also CoQ10 and Selenium are supposed to work on :spermy: too. I hope that helps!


----------



## alicatt

time2deal said:


> Boofle - yes, I will treat the cancer after the egg retrieval. Directly after I think - the consultant wants to do the operation the next day.
> 
> Not sure yet what operation it will be - there is a chance it is early enough for a smaller operation, rather than a full hysterectomy, but the surgeons are still deciding. The next risk is then if they want to do radiation, which could destroy the ovaries. But, there is a chance of the smaller operation, and then a chance I can carry a child, so I have to stay hopeful!

Time - I'm so sorry to hear about your cancer, I really hope that they can resolve it in a way that will still allow you to carry your child. If not there are other options, like surrogacy. Just know that we are here. Get some rest and hopefully tomorrow things won't look so bleak. :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

time: IDK if this helped or not BUT DH was on fertilaid and countboost for a few months before our 3rd IVF cycle (was only to be 1-2 months but I ended up with surgery)...the first two we made just 2 and 3 blasts despite a good number of fertilized eggs..In cycle 3 we had 6 blasts from 12 embryos.. I can't help wonder if its the supplements or not. If we are to do a 4th fresh cycle after talking with RE DH will go back on supplements (he doesnt like taking meds).It didnt improve his numbers (he has about 100 or less sperm per sample) but his quality must have been better :) And it doesnt hurt anyways. 
Depending on what our RE says in feb I think DH wants to have a second urology opinion. We are going to proceed with IVF/FET for a baby but DH wants to know if there is a correctable blockage since our first urologist was a tool....he wanted to go straight to the mTESE although DH had 2 surgeries as a child that are both well known to cause accidential damage to the vas deferns....He wouldnt even offer an ultrasound or anything! I think we found someone that specializes in vasectomy reversals after many years so we may go there just for a workup. DH insurance covers infertility tx 100% (but not mine, go figure). 

I am sorry about the diagnosis of cervical cancer... I hope they can save most of everything so you can carry your own child. I havent had a diagnosis of cancer but I know what you mean about the depression....I can barely get out of the house. My friends want me to come hang out with them and have invited me but since my close ones know I was pg then the MC, I know they will ask ?s and I just dont want to deal with that. AND my BFF has a new 6 week old baby (we were going through fertility issues together and she got pg on 1st iui) and I really dont want to be around new babies or pregnant women...A very pg woman sat beside me in church today and I almost lost it! I really thought about walking out of the service or going to sit somewhere else...Anyways I've rambled, sorry you have to be here and gl with your upcoming cycle!!


----------



## time2deal

MoBaby, just read your blog, and so sorry for your loss. So heartbreaking.


----------



## MoBaby

thanks for taking the time to read it! it helps getting words written down even if no one sees them :) :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

time2deal said:
 

> Cheers ladies. I know it gets us down from time to time - I think maybe I'll just have dinner and go to bed. :)
> 
> We will be doing ICSI, and it's too late for DH to do things for his sperm, as it takes three months to have any impact. Mind you, I still think he should - just in case we do have a chance in the future!
> 
> Sandy, sorry to pry, but are you using your husbands sperm? What has been the impact of the cancer treatment? 2010 is very recent too... it's so hard when you have to deal with all these things together.
> 
> Em - I had read around a bit and saw your story earlier today, and it sounded familiar. It's a hard thing when people freak out about the cancer, but in reality the thing getting me down more is the impact on fertility. I know that's probably a bit silly, but it something we have been so focused on the last few years, its scary to have the door closed so suddenly on it all.
> 
> It's early evening here, and very tempted to go to bed! Maybe I will.. nice and rested for back to work tomorrow.

You are not prying at all, we were able to freeze dh sperm prior to treatment and got the chance to freeze two lots so plenty for when we needed it like now. Dh had to have intense chemo and a stem cell transplant so side effects were a 95% chance of becoming sterile which we tested a year after treatment and this was the case so having to do icis with frozen sperm. They have said there is still a chance fertility might return but still uncertain. Our first cycle was unsuccessful but moving on to FET cycle this month so fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Em260

Time - I know exactly what you mean. I was more upset about possibly not being able to have children than I was about the cancer too. I don't think it's silly to feel that way at all. We were already trying too when I found out about the cancer returning so maybe that is part of it. I think I've read something about L-carnitine and arginine being good for sperm. I have my DH on folic acid and CoQ10 along with me. 

Mo - I really don't want to be around pregnant women either. We've had so many close friends and family announce pregnancies in the last month and I really can't bring myself to be around them. I felt pretty guilty about it but I've realized we need to do whatever makes us feel better right now and protect ourselves from more pain. 

Ali - thank you, that was such a nice thing of you to write. I feel so lucky to have the support on this forum. Seriously don't know where I would be without this place!


----------



## Mells54

Time, Em, Sandy - I give you ladies so much credit. Dealing with cancer and fertility issues together must be very difficult. But to hear your positive thoughts makes me feel so much more positive about my own journey. Thank you for sharing your stories.


----------



## Edamame

Hello everyone, 
I hope you don't mind my joining in! I have been trying to catch up with this thread and read everyone's stories, but wanted to introduce myself too- I'm starting Lupron shots tomorrow to get things going for my first FET, scheduled for February 7, after a chemical from my fresh transfer in October. I'm hoping this is a successful try and that we all have good luck!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> Hello everyone,
> I hope you don't mind my joining in! I have been trying to catch up with this thread and read everyone's stories, but wanted to introduce myself too- I'm starting Lupron shots tomorrow to get things going for my first FET, scheduled for February 7, after a chemical from my fresh transfer in October. I'm hoping this is a successful try and that we all have good luck!

Welcome Edamame!

I was just reading your signature, so sorry your IVF didn't work. Hopefully your FET in a month will! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Edamame....Glad to see you here (although I'm sorry you are here).....

I see your transfer if feb 7th.... The clinic can make it happen on a certain day for you?? I wonder if my clinic can do the same because I just looked at work schedule and so many people have already requested the time off work for when I was hoping to do it.... I will have to talk with my RE about the day and maybe he can control me so I can have it done when I can take time off work.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Hey Edamame....Glad to see you here (although I'm sorry you are here).....
> 
> I see your transfer if feb 7th.... The clinic can make it happen on a certain day for you?? I wonder if my clinic can do the same because I just looked at work schedule and so many people have already requested the time off work for when I was hoping to do it.... I will have to talk with my RE about the day and maybe he can control me so I can have it done when I can take time off work.

Mo-yes They can control your cycle. I didn't get the whole story at my last appt, but will at my next one! The nurse mentioned lupron and BCP much like an IVF cycle. So I'm sure they can adjust your cycle to fit your timeframe. You just need to ask.

I want to know the pluses and minuses of doing controlled versus natural. I'm leaning towards doing a natural cycle if possible.


----------



## Edamame

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Edamame....Glad to see you here (although I'm sorry you are here).....
> 
> I see your transfer if feb 7th.... The clinic can make it happen on a certain day for you?? I wonder if my clinic can do the same because I just looked at work schedule and so many people have already requested the time off work for when I was hoping to do it.... I will have to talk with my RE about the day and maybe he can control me so I can have it done when I can take time off work.
> 
> Mo-yes They can control your cycle. I didn't get the whole story at my last appt, but will at my next one! The nurse mentioned lupron and BCP much like an IVF cycle. So I'm sure they can adjust your cycle to fit your timeframe. You just need to ask.
> 
> I want to know the pluses and minuses of doing controlled versus natural. I'm leaning towards doing a natural cycle if possible.Click to expand...

Hi Mobaby- I'm sorry that you're here too. :hugs: I enjoyed the old thread but it was just too depressing to post there when it felt like nearly everyone had their BFP's (and babies!) and hardly anyone posted there anymore. 

Yes, they can control the timing, it is pretty amazing! There are a couple of blood tests and one u/s ahead of time to make sure the lupron is working and the lining is building nicely, but if it all goes to plan it will be perfect on the day. 

My doctor wanted to do a controlled cycle because my cycles are all over the place and the timing is so important, and also my estrogen levels were not great after my fresh transfer- this way I'll start delestrogen a couple of weeks before transfer, and progesterone the week before, and I can have a good base to build from. My transfer is actually 2/11, I put the wrong day!


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Edamame :hi:

On the subject of FET i know my clinic prefer the medicated cycle as they can control it a lot better. 

With this FET I called at the beginning of Dec when i received AF and was told to started Buserelin injections 6th Jan and to expect to get AF by the weekend. Once AF arrives i will call the clinic again and be told when to start Oestradiol and then i will be given a date for a scan and will have my transfer date confirmed at that appointment. Its been so much easier than a fresh cycle as a lot of it is just done over the phone and only need to have one appointment before transfer so hasn't interfered with work or anything a lot less stressful xx


----------



## Boofle

What clinic are you at sandy if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sandy83

I'm at Newcastle Fertility Clinic @ center of Life. xx


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic called what I did controlled but I didn't have transfer date until week before... They just gave me estrace and progesterone. No bcp or lupron... I'm going to ask though to see if we can plan it for late march/early April. :) have a good week ladies!


----------



## Anxiously

MoBaby my doc's going to put me on estrace and progesterone too...but he didn't consider that as controlled. Just giving me pills to aid in better ovulation and uterus lining. I'll still have to ovulate on my own.


----------



## Anxiously

Time, Em, I'm so sorry about what you are both going through :hug: Here's to a baby-successful 2013!


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome- Time :flower: So sorry about your diagnosis.

If I mentioned any of this in a prior post-- sorry. So on Friday I got the call to confirm transfer on Friday. Today I'm getting all the flight info as we fly out on Thursday. We are thawing two embies again :cloud9: So I'm praying they both take, but if only one does I know the parents will be thrilled.

Started progesterone yesterday and my steroid dose pack today.

I had some slight spotting yesterday, but it seems to have stopped, and they seemed to think it was okay, so trying not worry.

On that note.... on Friday they told my Uterus and Ovaries were looking "fantabulous" yes, that's what the nurse said. My lining was 13.5mm 1 week prior to transfer and all my blood levels are great. I am responding to meds so much better this round.

How are all of you? :flower:


----------



## alicatt

Phantom710 said:


> Welcome- Time :flower: So sorry about your diagnosis.
> 
> If I mentioned any of this in a prior post-- sorry. So on Friday I got the call to confirm transfer on Friday. Today I'm getting all the flight info as we fly out on Thursday. We are thawing two embies again :cloud9: So I'm praying they both take, but if only one does I know the parents will be thrilled.
> 
> Started progesterone yesterday and my steroid dose pack today.
> 
> I had some slight spotting yesterday, but it seems to have stopped, and they seemed to think it was okay, so trying not worry.
> 
> On that note.... on Friday they told my Uterus and Ovaries were looking "fantabulous" yes, that's what the nurse said. My lining was 13.5mm 1 week prior to transfer and all my blood levels are great. I am responding to meds so much better this round.
> 
> How are all of you? :flower:

That is great news! I hope it all goes well! :flower:


----------



## Boofle

Phantom that's great news - will be thinking of you Friday :hugs:
Isn't there someone else having a transfer on Friday :dohh:


----------



## Phantom710

I know boofle! :dohh: I kept thinking and couldn't remember their name


----------



## Sandy83

Great news phantom fx'd. Hoping you will be the first :bfp: of our many to come xx


----------



## Phantom710

It might be a little early to ask, but for those on estrogen already...

Anyone have itchy nipples? :haha: :blush:

I feel like I'm about to start lactating again. OMG.


----------



## time2deal

Hi Phantom, 

Is this your first surrogate? It's an amazing thing to do. We may end up needing a surrogate in the future, and it's pretty unknown here in the UK. It would be really good to know if we could use that option, as it would make decisions about my treatment easier. 

If I knew we could 'easily' find a surrogate, then I would be ok with the risks of radiation and/or hysterectomy. But as we can't really know, I have to try and juggle retaining some fertility with ensuring the cancer is treated effectively. 

Not really asking anything, just thinking aloud! I'm just very thankful there are some people like you who will do surrogacy, it may be an option I have to think about.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck on Friday Phantom! What you are doing is such a wonderful thing. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

time2deal said:


> Hi Phantom,
> 
> Is this your first surrogate? It's an amazing thing to do. We may end up needing a surrogate in the future, and it's pretty unknown here in the UK. It would be really good to know if we could use that option, as it would make decisions about my treatment easier.
> 
> If I knew we could 'easily' find a surrogate, then I would be ok with the risks of radiation and/or hysterectomy. But as we can't really know, I have to try and juggle retaining some fertility with ensuring the cancer is treated effectively.
> 
> Not really asking anything, just thinking aloud! I'm just very thankful there are some people like you who will do surrogacy, it may be an option I have to think about.

Have you thought about having your surrogate in the US? I know it is far away, but it is possible to use an American surrogate I think. Or maybe there is another European country that makes it easy to have surrogates? I know of a couple from Canada that used a surrogate in Texas (this was years ago, the child is probably 18 now!). Or I have a friend in the Bahamas that is using a surrogate in Florida. Ironically enough I had a conversation with my co-worker Friday about surrogacy. He is from India and mentioned that there has been an up turn in surrogacy in his province in India as well as IVF. He said that even with the costs of airfare and so on, IVF is 1/2 the cost of what it is here. I guess it is an up and coming type of economy there, called medical tourism? So there are lots of options for surrogacy, should you need to go that way, they just may not be as easy as finding a woman down the street!


----------



## Mbrink

Good luck on Friday, Phantom! FX.

I'm feeling a little bummed, ladies. I was supposed to be starting IVF this week but it was cancelled because a lab that I used close to home messed up my test for cystic fibrosis. My DH is a carrier so this was a must before our IVF started. I guess they didn't do the genotype/full analysis and did a different test instead. I'm feeling a little rocked right now. We have been waiting since November to start IVF and were so sure that January was good to go. We found out last Thursday. For those who had to do genetic testing, how long did it take to receive your results? We're not doing the screen, they are analyzing the whole strand of DNA and we were told Quest labs were taking 30-40 days to get them done.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Mbrink! Sorry for the delay :( It does take a long time for the genetic testing to come back... I think my DH (he didnt test for CF but for other genetic issues where they analyzed DNA, karyotype, and other things) and it took at least a month. The f/u was 4-6 weeks after they took the samples. For my most recent MC my doctor said the testing would take 30 days to come back and they analyze the whole strand of DNA if they have enough tissue to make a determination on what happened. I hope they get it in soon!! Can you stay on BCP for a little longer until it comes in?


----------



## Mbrink

MoBaby said:


> Hi Mbrink! Sorry for the delay :( It does take a long time for the genetic testing to come back... I think my DH (he didnt test for CF but for other genetic issues where they analyzed DNA, karyotype, and other things) and it took at least a month. The f/u was 4-6 weeks after they took the samples. For my most recent MC my doctor said the testing would take 30 days to come back and they analyze the whole strand of DNA if they have enough tissue to make a determination on what happened. I hope they get it in soon!! Can you stay on BCP for a little longer until it comes in?

Thanks for replying! Unfortunately I'm doing a lupron flare cycle without BCP's, so basically I'm now just waiting and praying for this test to come back quickly. Very frustrating! They said as soon as they have the results we could start, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up for February although I would be SO grateful.


----------



## alicatt

Mbrink said:


> Good luck on Friday, Phantom! FX.
> 
> I'm feeling a little bummed, ladies. I was supposed to be starting IVF this week but it was cancelled because a lab that I used close to home messed up my test for cystic fibrosis. My DH is a carrier so this was a must before our IVF started. I guess they didn't do the genotype/full analysis and did a different test instead. I'm feeling a little rocked right now. We have been waiting since November to start IVF and were so sure that January was good to go. We found out last Thursday. For those who had to do genetic testing, how long did it take to receive your results? We're not doing the screen, they are analyzing the whole strand of DNA and we were told Quest labs were taking 30-40 days to get them done.

Hi Mbrink - I had the CF test done but it didn't take that long. Maybe a week? My lab is quest too, maybe they are doing a more in depth test and it takes longer for that one? I really don't know? With your husband being a carrier it sounds like they need to do a more detailed test on you to make sure you aren't a carrier as well. I hope they are mistaken and it doesn't take that long!


----------



## alicatt

I will add that they are doing chromosomal analysis to make sure I don't have any funky DNA, but this is different than the CF test I believe. My FS said that it only took 2 weeks for the chromosomal analysis, and the clotting and auto-immune testing, oh and the NK testing too. I had my blood drawn on 1/3/2013 and my follow up appointment is on 1/18/2013. Maybe they are being overly optimistic about it? IDK? Maybe I should call on the 17th to make sure they have all the results before I go in on the 18th.

Mbrink - as I said I hope it comes back sooner than 30-40 days, if not I bet mine will be delayed too!


----------



## MoBaby

Mbrink: I did a flare cycle last time and it was great! BUT my Dr had me on BCP... IF I end up doing another full cycle I am going to request NO BCP because my estrogen is too low to start with and I think its affecting egg quality. I really liked the flare protocol though! I did long lupron first 2. I made more eggs with the flare and better quality (50% blast rate). I dont have high FSH or am a poor responder or DOR but we needed a change. 

When will you start? when AF comes next now?


----------



## Mbrink

MoBaby said:


> Mbrink: I did a flare cycle last time and it was great! BUT my Dr had me on BCP... IF I end up doing another full cycle I am going to request NO BCP because my estrogen is too low to start with and I think its affecting egg quality. I really liked the flare protocol though! I did long lupron first 2. I made more eggs with the flare and better quality (50% blast rate). I dont have high FSH or am a poor responder or DOR but we needed a change.
> 
> When will you start? when AF comes next now?

They are hoping I'll be able to start in February, but thats only if my test for genetic test for cystic fibrosis comes back. They are apparently doing a full test and not just a screen. My CF screen came back okay but they wanted the full panel. I'm little irritated to say the least. They estimated the test being back within 30-40 days and the test was sent off 35 days before my February cycle start date (I'm very regular). So I'm praying for a miracle- otherwise we will be looking at March. :(


----------



## MoBaby

:( sooo sorry. the wait stinks, not gonna lie. I was supossed to do my 3rd cycle last july, start in june but I went in for a baseline ultrasound at end of may and my "small" fibroid had grown to over 10cm and I had been having some pain and my saline ultrasound wasnt normal so the dr said I couldnt cycle until surgery...surgery 2 weeks later THEN he tells me I have to wait 3 months to start cycling! I was very irritated because RE said it wasnt an issue then it was.... I can see how you are annoyed.. Hopefully Quest gets their act together and gets it in sooner. Dont they know anxious ladies are waiting??


----------



## cali_kt

Eda- Welcome to the board!!

Phantom- Very exciting!! Good luck with your ER!

Time- Sorry to hear about your cervical cancer diagnosis. As far as infertility, I have very very low AMH. My RE has me on DHEA for egg quality. They sent me a couple articles on the recent success with low AMH & taking DHEA. I take 75mg a day. My DH also has sperm issues. Hoping they improved by our ER (sometime this week or next). Wanted to wish you bunches of luck! :dust:

MBrink- Sorry for all the waiting! I can imagine how frustrating this all is for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Mbrink so sorry for the delay issues you have as the other ladies have said its so frustrating dealing with any delays within this whole process. Im keeping my Fx'd that they have over estimated on timescales and will be in sooner for you to start in Feb :hugs:

Hope all you other ladies are doing well :kiss: 

AFM - Nothing much to update, 3rd injection this morning so at least things are starting to move along now and fx'd everything will go to plan and have ET on 28th Jan. Think I'm preparing myself for a delay of some sort but who knows. :wacko: Did any of you UK ladies see that programme about IVF on BBC 4 last night, what did you think? xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - I didn't see it! Was it any good?

I'm stalking you all. Nothing to report here. Have an apt on the 21st and hoping to go for my FET in march.

I'm thinking about asking for a uterine biopsy. Anyone had one before? It's really supposed to improve chances of implantation also which is where I have my problems.

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

It was very emotional, think its a good insight for people to see what us Ladies have to go through. I actually missed the end so didn't get to see the outcome. I know i couldn't have done what those women done by letting the cameras in every step during the whole process. xx


----------



## Boofle

Mbrink so sorry about your delay I know only too well how it feels to have set backs. How come u ladies have all these tests - I haven't had any of these tests done!! How do u know ur dh is a carrier for cf? 

Sandy I didn't see it either was too busy watching Miranda :happydance: wish I'd of known it was on though. Routing for you that everything goes to plan - the 28th will be here before you know it :)

Ever I had the biopsy but that was November and since then my clinic have turned me down twice for treatment. I had researched and also believe chances are improved after but my fs has other ideas :(


----------



## everhopeful

Will try and see if I can get it on the iplayer.

Thanks xx


----------



## Sandy83

Im sure it will be on Iplayer I'm hoping so then i can watch the end. 

Boofle - I think the USA do a lot more in depth test that the UK are you under the NHS or private? xx


----------



## Boofle

I'm looking to see if I can find it on the iplayer - I just read it was at the Liverpool clinic which is where we're considering swapping too - sandy what did you think???


----------



## Sandy83

They all seemed really nice and looks like a good clinic xx


----------



## Boofle

Ah sandy I forget sometimes that the ladies on here are from all over the world - I usually update on my phone and only have a small screen so don't see the left hand bar when I'm typing lol :)
I am currently under the nhs - have two funded cycles but trying to make a decision to change to another nhs clinic or go private - we have some savings that could fund one cycle! I'm not sure what to do if this fet doesn't work (it's our last one). I don't want to jump out the frying pan into the fire if you know what I mean - I don't know if we've just been really unlucky with our clinic or if nhs is the same wherever :dohh:
What about you?


----------



## Sandy83

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ps8yc - Try this link

We are under the NHS and get 3 cycles. Is your clinic not very good? xx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks :flower:
Our clinic is shocking - one or two things I could let pass but there has been a catalogue of errors all the way through - the final straw was our last transfer - 3 times I queried my lining before transfer - it was 20.5 a week before and they still went ahead with it - that ended in mc - when we finally got an appt to see fs he said your lining was probably too thick for implantation and in a round about way said it shouldn't have gone ahead which I said at the time! I could list a whole heap of complaints but I'd be here all day and u'd all be bored reading. I'll have to tell you though about the time we went to the counsellor (and I'd struggled to get my oh there in the first place) - anyway about twenty minutes into the appt she realised she had the wrong file and thought we were a diff couple :dohh:
I couldn't get my oh to return for counselling :(
I can't face another cycle at this hospital :(


----------



## Sandy83

Ah boofle :hugs: seems like you have had a right time with the clinic, it is just something you don't need going through this process its stressful enough without having to worry if they are doing there jobs properly. I understand you wanting to move clinic's if you move will you still get to do your 2nd cycle under NHS funding? xx


----------



## Boofle

I think we can change to a nhs clinic that our PCT has a contract with - our choices are limited but the nearest one is the Liverpool clinic! Alternatively we can pay private and go to a clinic of our choice - what to do?!?!?!
Actually hopefully we won't need to make the decision cos this fet will work - PMA hey :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Exactly PMA is the way to go, Where are you in the cycle any dates yet? Sorry if you have mentioned previously i keep forgetting xx


----------



## Boofle

It's okay this is a hard thread to keep up with - so many ladies!
I'm on day 18 so should be ringing next week to request treatment - 3rd time lucky :winkwink:


----------



## Sandy83

FX'd for you 2013 is our lucky year! :happydance:

Ladies if you would like since this thread is starting to get bigger how about i put a sort of role call on the first post, did this in another thread I was in and so much easier to keep track at where people are at. If you would like just send me your information and i will sort it, just something like the below:


Name: Sandy 83, Emma
Age: 29
Location: Newcastle (UK) 
Known IF issues: DH sterile due to Chemotherapy
Ivf cycle #: 1.2 (FET)
Date you started medicine: 6th Jan Buserelin
Medication using: Buserelin, Oestradiol, Cyclogest Pessaries, Folic Acid
Date of retrieval: No ER (FET cycle)
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
Date of transfer: 28th Jan
# of embryos transferred: 2 if both survive thawing process
Date of beta: ?


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Sandy - I didn't see it! Was it any good?
> 
> I'm stalking you all. Nothing to report here. Have an apt on the 21st and hoping to go for my FET in march.
> 
> I'm thinking about asking for a uterine biopsy. Anyone had one before? It's really supposed to improve chances of implantation also which is where I have my problems.
> 
> Xx

Ever - I asked about it with my FS too. He said that the studies were not reality, and that doing the biopsy in most cases causes decreased implantation and would not do it for me. I had seen the same studies and hoped that he would give it a try. :nope: He wouldn't even consider it. It drives me batty. I feel like the 2 things that would get me my baby are AH and uterine biopsy and he won't do either! AHHHHHH. I'm going to insist on the AH if my blood tests for auto-immune, nk cells and clotting all come back normal. Do you think they can do AH on FET blasts?


----------



## alicatt

Boofle said:


> Thanks :flower:
> Our clinic is shocking - one or two things I could let pass but there has been a catalogue of errors all the way through - the final straw was our last transfer - 3 times I queried my lining before transfer - it was 20.5 a week before and they still went ahead with it - that ended in mc - when we finally got an appt to see fs he said your lining was probably too thick for implantation and in a round about way said it shouldn't have gone ahead which I said at the time! I could list a whole heap of complaints but I'd be here all day and u'd all be bored reading. I'll have to tell you though about the time we went to the counsellor (and I'd struggled to get my oh there in the first place) - anyway about twenty minutes into the appt she realised she had the wrong file and thought we were a diff couple :dohh:
> I couldn't get my oh to return for counselling :(
> I can't face another cycle at this hospital :(

Boofle - I don't think it matters which clinic you go to for some of these issues. I had the exact same complaint in the US. My lining was 19mm. I remember the FS saying as he read it WOAH! Then saying nothing more. That was the day they said I was ready to transfer. Well I go home, read that anything above 17mm is known to cause implantation issues, and that an optimal lining is closer not thicker than 14mm. So I go in for my WTF appointment, and he says, well yes there are studies that show that anything above 17mm is not as great! So why of why did we transfer my 2 best blasts? Oh it makes me batty! Another $15,000 down the drain. We could have saved them and done a frozen transfer with a thinner lining. I would have been fine with that, and questioned the nurse about it 2 times. :hug: We will both get there some day I hope and pray!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ali,

I know my clinic does AH on FET' s if requested. Extra cost but they do it after the thaw.

Not sure what my fs will say about the UB but I can't find anything to suggest it is a bad idea. Only those who speak very highly of it! It's all complicated really!!

Hopefully


----------



## Em260

Phantom - great news! Good luck on Friday!

Mbrink - I'm so sorry you're being delayed :(. I've had a bunch of delays on this journey and it really stinks waiting. DH and I had chromosome testing and it took about two weeks for the results to come back. I hope the test comes back faster and you can start in February.

Sandy - yay for getting started. I'm glad things are moving along for you! I wish that program was on here. I checked BBC america but they're not showing it and iplayer doesn't work in the US :(

AFM - surgery is tomorrow!! I can't believe it's finally here. I'm both nervous and excited. It's a little scary thinking about going to sleep not knowing if I will wake up without an ovary. My surgeon has agreed to leave as much normal tissue as she can even if she thinks it should all be removed so that we can try another egg retrieval. The final pathology report will be back by next Monday and that will determine whether I need chemo. I just hope everything goes as planned. I want to get back to TTC so badly. The one thing I'm looking forward to is DH waiting on me hand and foot after surgery :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

Em - Cant believe its came round so quickly! I'm sure everything will go as planned :hugs: Just think this time next week the surgery will be over and you will have your results and able to look forward to the future and getting your :bfp: yay! :happydance:


----------



## Mbrink

Boofle said:


> Mbrink so sorry about your delay I know only too well how it feels to have set backs. How come u ladies have all these tests - I haven't had any of these tests done!! How do u know ur dh is a carrier for cf?
> 
> Sandy I didn't see it either was too busy watching Miranda :happydance: wish I'd of known it was on though. Routing for you that everything goes to plan - the 28th will be here before you know it :)
> 
> Ever I had the biopsy but that was November and since then my clinic have turned me down twice for treatment. I had researched and also believe chances are improved after but my fs has other ideas :(

Our RE wanted to test my DH due to his count being so low- she had mentioned that there was a correlation between CF and male factor. My DH's counts are all low with the motility and morphology being very poor as well. He was tested for CF and I was tested for fragile-x syndrome which mine came back clear. We honestly would have had no idea otherwise. I'm a little bit frustrated as well, because I've heard of other RE's doing absolutely no genetic testing on others before IVF- yet we have to do all sorts of tests. Maybe thats just me being a little bitter though :) My screen for CF came back okay, but they want to make sure they do a more in depth panel as pre-caution.


----------



## everhopeful

Em- thinking of you tomorrow! Very best of luck!!

Enjoy being waited on!!
Let us know how it goes! Xx


----------



## Boofle

Ali I'm sorry you went through a similar thing :( everything I had read was telling me it shouldn't be going ahead so I'm so cross with them for wasting one of my embryos too :( but when they're telling you it's okay and they're suppose to be the experts what can you do :cry:
Em will be thinking of you tomorrow hope it all goes well :)


----------



## Phantom710

time2deal said:


> Hi Phantom,
> 
> Is this your first surrogate? It's an amazing thing to do. We may end up needing a surrogate in the future, and it's pretty unknown here in the UK. It would be really good to know if we could use that option, as it would make decisions about my treatment easier.
> 
> If I knew we could 'easily' find a surrogate, then I would be ok with the risks of radiation and/or hysterectomy. But as we can't really know, I have to try and juggle retaining some fertility with ensuring the cancer is treated effectively.
> 
> Not really asking anything, just thinking aloud! I'm just very thankful there are some people like you who will do surrogacy, it may be an option I have to think about.

Hi :flower:

This is my second couple (if you count a failed one that didn't even get to the clinic.... :dohh:) 

And also my second transfer with this couple. 

I would definitely look into a surro (if you HAVE to have one) that is the US. We have a very (for the most part) smoothly ran surrogacy "program" arounf the US.

That said-- you do have to choose your battles--
I am not sure how you are set up financially, but surrogacy CAN be expensive. Agencies typicall charge more but they do EVERYTHING for you. (Legal, Medical Insurance, etc.) Independently is definitely the cheaper option, but you will need to personally arrange (and pay for) psych screening, med evaluation, lawyer fees, etc.)

I am so happy there are people that are willing to be a surro, but I hope it's not a road you will be forced to take. 

On a side note--- If I'm "free" if you end up needing a surro-- msg me 



Mells54 said:


> Good luck on Friday Phantom! What you are doing is such a wonderful thing. :hugs:




Mbrink said:


> Good luck on Friday, Phantom! FX.

Thanks ladies! :flower: :flower:



cali_kt said:


> Phantom- Very exciting!! Good luck with your ER!

We're doing a FET on Friday  But thanks!



Sandy83 said:


> Name: Sandy 83, Emma
> Age: 29
> Location: Newcastle (UK)
> Known IF issues: DH sterile due to Chemotherapy
> Ivf cycle #: 1.2 (FET)
> Date you started medicine: 6th Jan Buserelin
> Medication using: Buserelin, Oestradiol, Cyclogest Pessaries, Folic Acid
> Date of retrieval: No ER (FET cycle)
> Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
> Date of transfer: 28th Jan
> # of embryos transferred: 2 if both survive thawing process
> Date of beta: ?

Very good idea! I'll msg you in a few!



Em260 said:


> Phantom - great news! Good luck on Friday!

Thanks! and good luck on your surgery!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck with your surgery em! Hope it goes well and that you won't need chemo!


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Phantom - great news! Good luck on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - surgery is tomorrow!! I can't believe it's finally here. I'm both nervous and excited. It's a little scary thinking about going to sleep not knowing if I will wake up without an ovary. My surgeon has agreed to leave as much normal tissue as she can even if she thinks it should all be removed so that we can try another egg retrieval. The final pathology report will be back by next Monday and that will determine whether I need chemo. I just hope everything goes as planned. I want to get back to TTC so badly. The one thing I'm looking forward to is DH waiting on me hand and foot after surgery :haha:

@Em, good luck with your surgery tomorrow. :hugs: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping for the best possible outcome!! I really hope you can keep your ovary and that you are cancer free!!!! i hope you have a quick and easy recovery!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> I know my clinic does AH on FET' s if requested. Extra cost but they do it after the thaw.
> 
> Not sure what my fs will say about the UB but I can't find anything to suggest it is a bad idea. Only those who speak very highly of it! It's all complicated really!!
> 
> Hopefully

At my FS the FET cost breakdown said it was included in the price, but he has also said they don't do AH on blasts? However I believe they only freeze blasts. Which sounds like a contradiction? Maybe they only do AH on frozen blasts? I have to ask him that question when I see them next. :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> AFM - surgery is tomorrow!! I can't believe it's finally here. I'm both nervous and excited. It's a little scary thinking about going to sleep not knowing if I will wake up without an ovary. My surgeon has agreed to leave as much normal tissue as she can even if she thinks it should all be removed so that we can try another egg retrieval. The final pathology report will be back by next Monday and that will determine whether I need chemo. I just hope everything goes as planned. I want to get back to TTC so badly. The one thing I'm looking forward to is DH waiting on me hand and foot after surgery :haha:

Em - so excited for you and your surgery tomorrow. I know that your surgery is a lot more complicated than the one I had years ago on my right ovary. I didn't have cancer, but was faced with the same concern of losing my ovary. The Dr said she would do what she could to save my ovary, but if it wasn't possible that they would take it. There was also some question as to whether my tube would be removed as well. The concern was that I had a 10cm cyst growing on it, and they didn't know how much of the cyst had hurt my ovary or the tube. It turned out that it was easily removed and I still have both ovaries, and from my past 2 cycles I have had eggs from that ovary too! :thumbup: I am hoping that my story will give you hope that they will be able to save your ovary and you will be able to keep trying! I know you have some :cold: so if they have to take your ovary, you can at least know you have some :cold: waiting for you! :hug: and I will be thinking of you tomorrow!


----------



## time2deal

Wow - this thread moves at high speeds!

Em, best of luck tomorrow. Scary times, but hopefully the results allow you to get back to TTC as soon as possible. 

Phantom, thanks for the info, and the offer if it came to that! I know things are easier in the US, but the cost is the main issue. It's even more complex as if we go for surrogacy, I suspect at that stage we will be living in Australia, with embryos in UK... and surrogate who knows where! I do like to make my life very complicated. :)

I know there are cheaper ways in places like India, but I'm slightly uncomfortable with that for some reason. I'd have to be convinced that the woman is really doing it by choice, as you hear stories of women being... well, not well treated for doing such an amazing thing. i'd have to think hard if the money saved was worth it. 

I did meet with the consultant again today. He doesn't yet have any clear answers, but he laid out the options a bit more. I'm right on the edge of being able to get the smaller operation (removing cervix only), and they want to do another MRI to get a better view. I'm meeting with an expert on the procedure on Friday. There are still lots of options (surgery, chemo/radiation, keep or lose ovaries... full hysterectomy, or just cervix) and it's hard that the doctors don't seem ready to settle on any one choice yet. My doctor said he is taking the time created by me doing IVF to make sure they have all the information possible to make the right decision. 

He started to talk about all the potential side effects today, and it terrified me a bit. I know lots of them are not that common, but it's hard to talk about losing bladder function without freaking out a little! 

Two more days to moving to Stims. I await a sudden boost in my mood!


----------



## Phantom710

Anytime, Time :haha:

Feel free to PM with any questions. But I do really hope things all work out for you :)


----------



## annmc30

Was at clinic yesterday for scan everything was fine so started my menopur injections today  bck at the the clinic 16th Jan and my ec will be 21st


----------



## cali_kt

Sandy83 said:


> It was very emotional, think its a good insight for people to see what us Ladies have to go through. I actually missed the end so didn't get to see the outcome. I know i couldn't have done what those women done by letting the cameras in every step during the whole process. xx

I heard about this show...it's called Baby Maker, right? Hopefully I can find it on my American BBC.


----------



## cali_kt

Em260 said:


> Phantom - great news! Good luck on Friday!
> 
> Mbrink - I'm so sorry you're being delayed :(. I've had a bunch of delays on this journey and it really stinks waiting. DH and I had chromosome testing and it took about two weeks for the results to come back. I hope the test comes back faster and you can start in February.
> 
> Sandy - yay for getting started. I'm glad things are moving along for you! I wish that program was on here. I checked BBC america but they're not showing it and iplayer doesn't work in the US :(
> 
> AFM - surgery is tomorrow!! I can't believe it's finally here. I'm both nervous and excited. It's a little scary thinking about going to sleep not knowing if I will wake up without an ovary. My surgeon has agreed to leave as much normal tissue as she can even if she thinks it should all be removed so that we can try another egg retrieval. The final pathology report will be back by next Monday and that will determine whether I need chemo. I just hope everything goes as planned. I want to get back to TTC so badly. The one thing I'm looking forward to is DH waiting on me hand and foot after surgery :haha:

Em- Lots of luck at surgery!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cali_kt

Phantom- Oops!! I knew that!! Sorry!!! Good luck on Friday! :dust:


----------



## Boofle

Time - I was looking at the pricing list for a private clinic we are considering and they list prices for surrogacy. It's Care Manchester - they have other clinics across uk - might be worth a look :)

Sandy - I'm downloading that programme but its taking ages so won't get to watch it today! For anyone with HD it's repeated tomorrow night!


----------



## MoBaby

Em: good luck with surgery!!


AH has to be done on day 3 so at blast stage its to far gone. If your embryos are frozen at day 3 then they can thaw, do the AH THEN let them grow to blasts. But if they are already frozen as blasts AH cant be done.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Em: good luck with surgery!!
> 
> 
> AH has to be done on day 3 so at blast stage its to far gone. If your embryos are frozen at day 3 then they can thaw, do the AH THEN let them grow to blasts. But if they are already frozen as blasts AH cant be done.

I think it is possible to do AH at day 5 but the risk of twinning is really high. Plus most FS's feel that if an embryo makes it to blast it will hatch. I am going to ask again when I go in next Fri to see my FS.


----------



## MoBaby

I havent heard of AH when already at blast.....would be interesting to hear what your FS says about it. Maybe some clinics are doing it?? I dont think it has been the standard. But you are right, at blast stage they are already ready to hatch and more likely to become forever babies. My FET was hatching a bit when it was thawed. :) It was nice to see!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I havent heard of AH when already at blast.....would be interesting to hear what your FS says about it. Maybe some clinics are doing it?? I dont think it has been the standard. But you are right, at blast stage they are already ready to hatch and more likely to become forever babies. My FET was hatching a bit when it was thawed. :) It was nice to see!

I guess I'm just confused by my FS. The FET literature says that AH is included. The my FS says he only freezes day 5 embryos. So then why would AH be included? IDK. With my repeated implantation failure I just can't help but wonder if my blasts are able to hatch? I'll let you know what he says!


----------



## Boofle

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I havent heard of AH when already at blast.....would be interesting to hear what your FS says about it. Maybe some clinics are doing it?? I dont think it has been the standard. But you are right, at blast stage they are already ready to hatch and more likely to become forever babies. My FET was hatching a bit when it was thawed. :) It was nice to see!
> 
> I guess I'm just confused by my FS. The FET literature says that AH is included. The my FS says he only freezes day 5 embryos. So then why would AH be included? IDK. With my repeated implantation failure I just can't help but wonder if my blasts are able to hatch? I'll let you know what he says!Click to expand...

I would be interested too since my problem seems to be implantation.


----------



## Sandy83

This is the thing i love about this site is you learn so much from each others experiences which can go on to help us in the future in our own treatment. :happydance:

For the ladies who have sent me your info I've updated this on the first post of the thread for future reference. xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for today Em thinking of you and can't wait for you to update and let us know how it went. :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Sandy - I've just watched that programme and I'm a blubbering wreck :cry: I will ask my oh to watch it but I won't be able to watch again. I can't believe how much respect the couples were given certainly not our experience. I was in so much pain with my first transfer mainly from the ultrasound but those ladies didn't appear to have ultrasound!! And they got to see their embryos - not sure i would want to though.

Em you're in my thoughts today rooting for you xx


----------



## Sandy83

What sort of ultrasound did you have with the transfer? What happened on the programme is exactly what i had throughout my whole cycle xx


----------



## Boofle

There was someone carrying out an ultrasound whilst the transfer was happening so the person doing the transfer was watching a screen to know where to put it but it was really painful cos I had a full bladder and I was crying :(
Then the woman doing the transfer got up grabbed her bag and left without saying a word whilst I was still lay with my legs in the air. She had somewhere else to be!! Just another horror story from my clinic. I think that's why I found that programme hard to watch cos it brought it all back and now I'm feeling anxious bout my next transfer :dohh:


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Boofle you really have been through it all! :hugs: I'm sure this transfer will be the one xx


----------



## Phantom710

Ugh. I am not looking forward to that. I was okay during the transfer but I hurt so bad after when I had to lay with my butt in the air for an hour holding my pee in. :cry:

On that note-- I'm flying out tomorrow morning for transfer (on Friday)!


----------



## Sandy83

My transfer did not hurt one bit. I didn't have an ultra sound during transfer and advised to go straight back to normal afterwards xx


----------



## Boofle

Phantom have a good flight and good luck for Friday - let us know how it all goes :hugs:
I was sedated for my second transfer - much better for me :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

Phantom710 said:


> Ugh. I am not looking forward to that. I was okay during the transfer but I hurt so bad after when I had to lay with my butt in the air for an hour holding my pee in. :cry:
> 
> On that note-- I'm flying out tomorrow morning for transfer (on Friday)!

Why did you have to lay with your butt in the air having to pee? Did someone forget to tell me how the transfer works? LOL

I know I have to urinate 4 hrs before procedure, but no one explained the rest!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi ladies, I would like to join this thread as we start our 2nd cycle. Praying that this cycle will be more successful.
Our details are as follows:
Me 37, OH 46 
No previous pregnancies.
TTC for 2 yrs.
Unexplained infertility although sperm binding noted to be low at first cycle and fertilisation rate only 50%
AMH 44
6 eggs at retrieval, only 4 mature and 2 fertilised. 2 day transfer BFN

We are now starting an ICSI cycle. I should start injecting in about 12 days.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell bun said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join this thread as we start our 2nd cycle. Praying that this cycle will be more successful.
> Our details are as follows:
> Me 37, OH 46
> No previous pregnancies.
> TTC for 2 yrs.
> Unexplained infertility although sperm binding noted to be low at first cycle and fertilisation rate only 50%
> AMH 44
> 6 eggs at retrieval, only 4 mature and 2 fertilised. 2 day transfer BFN
> 
> We are now starting an ICSI cycle. I should start injecting in about 12 days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx

Bluebell- Sorry for your previous failed attempt... but welcome!
It seems as if we're pretty much on cycle together. I'll start stimming around the 24th, will be doing ICSI as well. Are you on BCP protocol or just waiting?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks BabyD, I'm on antagonist protocol so am currently on Metformin. AF is due approx 22nd so we should be cycling together:flower:


----------



## Phantom710

BabyD225 said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am not looking forward to that. I was okay during the transfer but I hurt so bad after when I had to lay with my butt in the air for an hour holding my pee in. :cry:
> 
> On that note-- I'm flying out tomorrow morning for transfer (on Friday)!
> 
> Why did you have to lay with your butt in the air having to pee? Did someone forget to tell me how the transfer works? LOL
> 
> I know I have to urinate 4 hrs before procedure, but no one explained the rest!Click to expand...

They have me arrive with a full bladder because it's easier to see the Uterus when they're transferring the embryos. Then they want them to "settle in" So they have us lay down on an elevated table for an hour (by this point you have to pee REALLY bad) Then, abuot 50 minutes in they let you pee, and then you go back and lay down for another ten.

Bed rest for most of the day and you are supposed to keep elevated then as well.

That's what my FS does, yours may be totally different. It does seem pretty common they want a full bladder though.

Another surro was holding it so long she got a BAD UTI, ended up in the ER that night peeing blood >.<


----------



## BabyD225

Phantom710 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am not looking forward to that. I was okay during the transfer but I hurt so bad after when I had to lay with my butt in the air for an hour holding my pee in. :cry:
> 
> On that note-- I'm flying out tomorrow morning for transfer (on Friday)!
> 
> Why did you have to lay with your butt in the air having to pee? Did someone forget to tell me how the transfer works? LOL
> 
> I know I have to urinate 4 hrs before procedure, but no one explained the rest!Click to expand...
> 
> They have me arrive with a full bladder because it's easier to see the Uterus when they're transferring the embryos. Then they want them to "settle in" So they have us lay down on an elevated table for an hour (by this point you have to pee REALLY bad) Then, abuot 50 minutes in they let you pee, and then you go back and lay down for another ten.
> 
> Bed rest for most of the day and you are supposed to keep elevated then as well.
> 
> That's what my FS does, yours may be totally different. It does seem pretty common they want a full bladder though.
> 
> Another surro was holding it so long she got a BAD UTI, ended up in the ER that night peeing blood >.<Click to expand...

Oh my gosh.. thats crazy! I heard a full bladder- I'll be under sedation- hope i dont just go on the table... hope for it to all be over soon!

Bluebell- I'll be following ur posts to see how we do!


----------



## time2deal

Hi, 

My details are:


Name: Time2Deal (aka Time)
Age: 36
Location: London, UK (originally Australian)
Known IF issues: Low AMH (2.0). Low SA (14m). 
TTC since 2010. Diagnosed with cervical cancer stage 1b2 in December 2012. Awaiting treatment (end Jan)
Ivf cycle #: 1. 
Date you started medicine: 3 Jan 2013
Medication using: Synarel, then Menopur
Vitamins: CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Folic Acid, Vitamin E,D, Zinc
Alternative treatments: Doing regular Acupuncture.
Date of retrieval: 23rd ish Jan
Transfer: No date. Will be frozen until after cancer treatment. May require a surrogate if we have viable eggs. Possibly could carry myself, but depends on cancer treatment.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies, I'm joining you since I found out yesterday that my pregnancy will not continue. :cry: I'm trying to prepare for another cycle ASAP. Dr says we can do a FET as early as Feb., which is really our last chance until this summer. I was supposed to stay under the treatment of my FS until 12 weeks, but he is allowing us to do the FET and leave sooner since our situation (DH is military) doesn't allow me to stay on the island until 12 weeks. I have to move to the mainland in March, so this is vital to our plan. 

Hopefully my body cooperates with our plan. I'm going for several tests next week and to make sure the HCG is leaving my system. 

Thinking about you, Em! I hope everything goes well with your surgery today. :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Lotus so sorry about the outcome of your cycle. I hope your body sorts itself quickly so that you can go ahead with your fet :hugs:
Baby and bluebell welcome - we're gonna have so many BFP's on this thread :happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm joining you since I found out yesterday that my pregnancy will not continue. :cry: I'm trying to prepare for another cycle ASAP. Dr says we can do a FET as early as Feb., which is really our last chance until this summer. I was supposed to stay under the treatment of my FS until 12 weeks, but he is allowing us to do the FET and leave sooner since our situation (DH is military) doesn't allow me to stay on the island until 12 weeks. I have to move to the mainland in March, so this is vital to our plan.
> 
> Hopefully my body cooperates with our plan. I'm going for several tests next week and to make sure the HCG is leaving my system.
> 
> Thinking about you, Em! I hope everything goes well with your surgery today. :hugs:

Lotus- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Crossing my fingers that you can get your FET in time!


----------



## cali_kt

I just had my CD9 ultrasound and I'm excited to report that it went GREAT!!!! Due to my VERY low AMH level, we weren't sure I would even respond to stimming...but I did. My Dr. almost fell off his seat when he reported 28 follicles! That's right 28!! :dance: We are pleasantly surprised! He was so happy! At the top of my chart it says DOR and he said "I can cross that off"! I'm so excited. He decreased my follistim to 300 and we go for another u/s on friday and ER on sunday or monday!!! :wohoo: I'm feeling so good about this cycle now.


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - really sorry to see you here but wishing you all the very very best with your next cycle!! Xx


----------



## time2deal

Wow - that's great news Cali_kt! What does DOR on the chart mean?

Oh no.. you are getting my hopes up... I'm trying to keep a lid on hope as it is our only chance, and I can't cope with more of the ups and downs. But, good to hear there is a chance!

Fingers crossed for the rest of the cycle. Can't wait to hear how many eggs you get! Any secrets on what you are doing during the cycle? Any magic herbs or diet tips?


----------



## Boofle

Cali that's great news :hugs: can't wait to hear your numbers next week - so exciting :thumbup:
And is was going to ask the exact same questions as time lol :)


----------



## cali_kt

Time- DOR is Diminished Ovarian Reserve. My AMH is so low that they weren't sure that I would have much left. I am so excited today, I need to be cautiously excited! I've been so worried that it is nice to have some excitement. I'm on DHEA, CO-Q10 and Royal Jelly for Egg Quality & Quantity. Also on prenatal, maca. And I'm doing Acupuncture weekly. Just moved it up to twice a week!


----------



## MoBaby

WOW Cali!!! Thats not DOR!! LOL... I function normal and highest was 24!!! Super ovaries lol :)


----------



## cali_kt

Mo- Thanks!! Woohooo...I'm like normal!


----------



## MoBaby

I think I will ask about the supplements you take IF RE wants us to do fresh.... I think I could use something for egg quality.


----------



## alicatt

Phantom710 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am not looking forward to that. I was okay during the transfer but I hurt so bad after when I had to lay with my butt in the air for an hour holding my pee in. :cry:
> 
> On that note-- I'm flying out tomorrow morning for transfer (on Friday)!
> 
> Why did you have to lay with your butt in the air having to pee? Did someone forget to tell me how the transfer works? LOL
> 
> I know I have to urinate 4 hrs before procedure, but no one explained the rest!Click to expand...
> 
> They have me arrive with a full bladder because it's easier to see the Uterus when they're transferring the embryos. Then they want them to "settle in" So they have us lay down on an elevated table for an hour (by this point you have to pee REALLY bad) Then, abuot 50 minutes in they let you pee, and then you go back and lay down for another ten.
> 
> Bed rest for most of the day and you are supposed to keep elevated then as well.
> 
> That's what my FS does, yours may be totally different. It does seem pretty common they want a full bladder though.
> 
> Another surro was holding it so long she got a BAD UTI, ended up in the ER that night peeing blood >.<Click to expand...

Yes, it is normal for them to want a full bladder for the transfer, as it helps them see the uterus and place the embryos properly. My FS uses a catheter to empty the bladder immediately after and then makes you lie there for 30 minutes, then 2 days of bed rest. I guess each FS is different! I must say that while the catheter is scary, it sure beats waiting with a full bladder for the additional time!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am not looking forward to that. I was okay during the transfer but I hurt so bad after when I had to lay with my butt in the air for an hour holding my pee in. :cry:
> 
> On that note-- I'm flying out tomorrow morning for transfer (on Friday)!
> 
> Why did you have to lay with your butt in the air having to pee? Did someone forget to tell me how the transfer works? LOL
> 
> I know I have to urinate 4 hrs before procedure, but no one explained the rest!Click to expand...
> 
> They have me arrive with a full bladder because it's easier to see the Uterus when they're transferring the embryos. Then they want them to "settle in" So they have us lay down on an elevated table for an hour (by this point you have to pee REALLY bad) Then, abuot 50 minutes in they let you pee, and then you go back and lay down for another ten.
> 
> Bed rest for most of the day and you are supposed to keep elevated then as well.
> 
> That's what my FS does, yours may be totally different. It does seem pretty common they want a full bladder though.
> 
> Another surro was holding it so long she got a BAD UTI, ended up in the ER that night peeing blood >.<Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh.. thats crazy! I heard a full bladder- I'll be under sedation- hope i dont just go on the table... hope for it to all be over soon!
> 
> Bluebell- I'll be following ur posts to see how we do!Click to expand...

Blue bell - welcome! I hope this time you are successful! Did they put you under for your transfer? I've never heard of that. They did give me 3 valium, and I was out to lunch for most of it. I'm sure my Mom and Dr were laughing their asses off at my expense as I was literally loopy!


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm joining you since I found out yesterday that my pregnancy will not continue. :cry: I'm trying to prepare for another cycle ASAP. Dr says we can do a FET as early as Feb., which is really our last chance until this summer. I was supposed to stay under the treatment of my FS until 12 weeks, but he is allowing us to do the FET and leave sooner since our situation (DH is military) doesn't allow me to stay on the island until 12 weeks. I have to move to the mainland in March, so this is vital to our plan.
> 
> Hopefully my body cooperates with our plan. I'm going for several tests next week and to make sure the HCG is leaving my system.
> 
> Thinking about you, Em! I hope everything goes well with your surgery today. :hugs:

Hi Lotus, 

I was really hoping you wouldn't be joining us here :( but welcome all the same. So when are you going to be doing your FET? Maybe it will be close to when I am doing mine? Although I'm not sure when that is yet? :shrug: I should know more next Friday. :hug:


----------



## Phantom710

Gosh I wish they sedated us that would be great!


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> Hi Lotus,
> 
> I was really hoping you wouldn't be joining us here :( but welcome all the same. So when are you going to be doing your FET? Maybe it will be close to when I am doing mine? Although I'm not sure when that is yet? :shrug: I should know more next Friday. :hug:

Thank you, Ali. My Dr said we can try for Feb. I think it depends on how soon AF shows up and I get back to normal. We told him our timeline and he seems to think we can still do it. We'll see. I've stopped all meds except prenatal vitamins, so hopefully the hcg is decreasing and the :witch: will show up soon. I go back on Tues for a blood draw and Wed to see the Dr. I guess he'll do a scan. 

Good luck at your appt next Fri!


----------



## cali_kt

MoBaby said:


> I think I will ask about the supplements you take IF RE wants us to do fresh.... I think I could use something for egg quality.

My RE actually recommended the DHEA and sent me some research on it! :thumbup: I know some supplements they are weary over but they were okay with what I was doing!


----------



## alicatt

cali_kt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I think I will ask about the supplements you take IF RE wants us to do fresh.... I think I could use something for egg quality.
> 
> My RE actually recommended the DHEA and sent me some research on it! :thumbup: I know some supplements they are weary over but they were okay with what I was doing!Click to expand...

Mine was OK with the royal jelly and the CoQ10. I didn't mention the Maca Root to him though.. I just used it anyway.. OOPS? I didn't discuss DHEA with him although I have read some articles in its favor. Definitely worth discussing with him what supplements he is comfortable with you taking.


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, sorry you are joining us here but welcome 

Phantom, have a safe flight

Cali, awesome news! You give me hope since my AMH is .75 and this cycle I'm taking DHEA and CoQ10

Em, I hope things went well today

Ali, Sandy, anyone I missed, I hope you're all doing well!

AFM, I'm stilling hanging in there. Taking my supplements and my daily Lupron shots. I'm also trying to lose some weight before stiming. Down almost 5 pounds!!


----------



## alicatt

Ouch! Has anyone gone through a failed IVF and then had a natural ovulation the following month? My ovaries hurt a lot! Is this normal?


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- I had that with my last cycle. Was very painful. Think my ovaries were still irritated!!

Hope your pain goes away soon!

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Welcome Bluebell and Lotus, Sorry you have to join us but good to see you here and moving forward. :hugs:

Cali, Great numbers 28 wow! :happydance: ER on Sunday or Monday is great news :hugs:

Phantom, Hope you have a safe flight not long now til ET Fx'd :hugs:

Mells, Great news on the weight loss :happydance: not long for you now! :happydance:

Ali, I had a really sore AF after failed cycle i had like stabbing pains in my ovaries on and off for a couple of days. This is normal it's just your body trying to recover off the overstimulation. Hope it eases up soon :hugs:

Em, hope the op went well thinking of you :hugs:

Mo, Boofle, Ever, Time, Baby and EOE hope you are doing well. :kiss: xx


----------



## Em260

Hey everyone, thank you so much for all of your good wishes, thoughts and prayers!! The surgery went really well and the best newsthe surgeon was able to save my ovary!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: That was the first question I asked when I was in recovery. DH said I asked it about 10 times because I kept falling back asleep and forgetting what he told me. My surgery was delayed about 4 hours because the case ahead of me ended up taking 7.5 hrs! I felt so bad for that woman because she ended up having such an extensive procedure, but my surgeon said not to worry because she had a good outcome :thumbup: Mine was only 3.5 hrs but by the time I recovered from the anesthesia and we got home it was 3am. 

I am sooo happy and relieved. I know Im not out of the woods yet, the final pathology report wont be back for five days, but at least this means I can do another egg retrieval. Im on some serious pain meds and pretty loopy so Im heading back to bed. Ill catch up on everyone and do personals soon. 
I hope you're all doing well!! 

Ali  thank you for your post about your experience. It gives me a lot of hope since you had a great result even after your ovary was operated on.


----------



## everhopeful

Em- that's wonderful news!! I'm so glad that you still have your ovary! How long do you have to wait for path results? Really hope it's not too long!!

So pleased for you!!

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Em - So happy to hear from you and so glad the op went well and you were able to keep your ovary woo hoo!!!!! :happydance: Ah that really has made my day and put a smile on my face its so good to hear some good news! yay :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Hey everyone, thank you so much for all of your good wishes, thoughts and prayers!! The surgery went really well and the best newsthe surgeon was able to save my ovary!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: That was the first question I asked when I was in recovery. DH said I asked it about 10 times because I kept falling back asleep and forgetting what he told me. My surgery was delayed about 4 hours because the case ahead of me ended up taking 7.5 hrs! I felt so bad for that woman because she ended up having such an extensive procedure, but my surgeon said not to worry because she had a good outcome :thumbup: Mine was only 3.5 hrs but by the time I recovered from the anesthesia and we got home it was 3am.
> 
> I am sooo happy and relieved. I know Im not out of the woods yet, the final pathology report wont be back for five days, but at least this means I can do another egg retrieval. Im on some serious pain meds and pretty loopy so Im heading back to bed. Ill catch up on everyone and do personals soon.
> I hope you're all doing well!!
> 
> Ali  thank you for your post about your experience. It gives me a lot of hope since you had a great result even after your ovary was operated on.

Em, that is fantastic news! You must have had a very skilled surgeon and a little luck on your side too :happydance: Hopefully the pathology results will come back and everything is fine. If not, at least the offending cells are gone, and you can do another IVF to gather eggs before any treatment is necessary. My surgery was not nearly as involved, but yes, my right ovary is still working! I really hope yours does too! One thing I will caution, is that post surgery that ovary seems to be a little more angry during times of ovulation. One time I even went to the ER, in extreme pain thinking that something was wrong, and after a whole bunch of tests the ER doc told me I was ovulating! OMG was I ever embarrassed! :blush: Rest, relax and get better, and we'll continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers for a good pathology result! :hug:


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am not looking forward to that. I was okay during the transfer but I hurt so bad after when I had to lay with my butt in the air for an hour holding my pee in. :cry:
> 
> On that note-- I'm flying out tomorrow morning for transfer (on Friday)!
> 
> Why did you have to lay with your butt in the air having to pee? Did someone forget to tell me how the transfer works? LOL
> 
> I know I have to urinate 4 hrs before procedure, but no one explained the rest!Click to expand...
> 
> They have me arrive with a full bladder because it's easier to see the Uterus when they're transferring the embryos. Then they want them to "settle in" So they have us lay down on an elevated table for an hour (by this point you have to pee REALLY bad) Then, abuot 50 minutes in they let you pee, and then you go back and lay down for another ten.
> 
> Bed rest for most of the day and you are supposed to keep elevated then as well.
> 
> That's what my FS does, yours may be totally different. It does seem pretty common they want a full bladder though.
> 
> Another surro was holding it so long she got a BAD UTI, ended up in the ER that night peeing blood >.<Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh.. thats crazy! I heard a full bladder- I'll be under sedation- hope i dont just go on the table... hope for it to all be over soon!
> 
> Bluebell- I'll be following ur posts to see how we do!Click to expand...
> 
> Blue bell - welcome! I hope this time you are successful! Did they put you under for your transfer? I've never heard of that. They did give me 3 valium, and I was out to lunch for most of it. I'm sure my Mom and Dr were laughing their asses off at my expense as I was literally loopy!Click to expand...

I was told i'll be put under for the retrieval but that the transfer is just like an IUI...no sedation or anything.. is that gonna hurt?


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, thank you so much for all of your good wishes, thoughts and prayers!! The surgery went really well and the best newsthe surgeon was able to save my ovary!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: That was the first question I asked when I was in recovery. DH said I asked it about 10 times because I kept falling back asleep and forgetting what he told me. My surgery was delayed about 4 hours because the case ahead of me ended up taking 7.5 hrs! I felt so bad for that woman because she ended up having such an extensive procedure, but my surgeon said not to worry because she had a good outcome :thumbup: Mine was only 3.5 hrs but by the time I recovered from the anesthesia and we got home it was 3am.
> 
> I am sooo happy and relieved. I know Im not out of the woods yet, the final pathology report wont be back for five days, but at least this means I can do another egg retrieval. Im on some serious pain meds and pretty loopy so Im heading back to bed. Ill catch up on everyone and do personals soon.
> I hope you're all doing well!!
> 
> Ali  thank you for your post about your experience. It gives me a lot of hope since you had a great result even after your ovary was operated on.
> 
> Em, that is fantastic news! You must have had a very skilled surgeon and a little luck on your side too :happydance: Hopefully the pathology results will come back and everything is fine. If not, at least the offending cells are gone, and you can do another IVF to gather eggs before any treatment is necessary. My surgery was not nearly as involved, but yes, my right ovary is still working! I really hope yours does too! One thing I will caution, is that post surgery that ovary seems to be a little more angry during times of ovulation. One time I even went to the ER, in extreme pain thinking that something was wrong, and after a whole bunch of tests the ER doc told me I was ovulating! OMG was I ever embarrassed! :blush: Rest, relax and get better, and we'll continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers for a good pathology result! :hug:Click to expand...

EM- That's amazing!!! What a relief for you! YAYYY!:happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Baby i had no sedation or anything for my ET and it was just like having a smear test. A little uncomfortable but no pain and was up and walking about straight afterwards. Sounds like some of the ladies on here had a more painful experience so guess it all depends on how your clinic does it. xx


----------



## Boofle

Em that's brilliant news yay :) I've had a busy shift at work but you've just lifted me up again :happydance: wishing u a speedy recovery and great path report :hugs:

Baby I had sedation for my 2nd transfer. I had a horrid time first time round but I think a lot had to do with not having a very nice doc carry out the procedure and thinking back I also had a urine infection so having a full bladder was extremely painful for me :( sedation is risky but this is what I will do next time round because for me it was so much more relaxing.


----------



## Boofle

Em that's brilliant news yay :) I've had a busy shift at work but you've just lifted me up again :happydance: wishing u a speedy recovery and great path report :hugs:

Baby I had sedation for my 2nd transfer. I had a horrid time first time round but I think a lot had to do with not having a very nice doc carry out the procedure and thinking back I also had a urine infection so having a full bladder was extremely painful for me :( sedation is risky but this is what I will do next time round because for me it was so much more relaxing.


----------



## BabyD225

Boofle said:


> Em that's brilliant news yay :) I've had a busy shift at work but you've just lifted me up again :happydance: wishing u a speedy recovery and great path report :hugs:
> 
> Baby I had sedation for my 2nd transfer. I had a horrid time first time round but I think a lot had to do with not having a very nice doc carry out the procedure and thinking back I also had a urine infection so having a full bladder was extremely painful for me :( sedation is risky but this is what I will do next time round because for me it was so much more relaxing.

When you say horrid time.. you mean painful? It wasn't just like a Pap Smear or IUI for you? My HSG test was absolutely terribly painful and I'm worried I'll feel cramping like that again...please describe what you felt! So sorry you went through that!


----------



## Boofle

Baby - the actual procedure wasn't painful. Because I had a full bladder I was in a lot of discomfort. I suffer with recurrent bladder infections :( and thinking back I had an infection that day I'm sure. I was last on the list for transfer and the nurse wouldn't let me go for a wee :( so by the time I was lay on the bed and she was pushing down with the ultrasound thing I was in agony :(
When I spoke about this at a later appt one of the other nurses told me that she should of let me have a wee because your kidneys are constantly working and there would of been enough in my bladder for the procedure :(
The doctor carrying out the transfer was horrible and clearly didn't want to be there so putting it all together it was a very unpleasant experience so by the time it came for my FET I was in a state about it and one of the nurses suggested sedation. It wasn't easy to get the consultant to agree to but I'm glad he did. 
I've not had IUI so not sure about that hun :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

That sounds just horrible. I'm so sorry that happened.. What a terrible experience.. and they say we're supposed to be relaxed?!

Happy you get sedation for the next one....


----------



## LotusBlossom

BabyD- Don't worry. The ET is not bad at all. My Dr gave me one Valium to take an hour before the transfer and I was loopy and calm the whole time. It was like an iui except they cleaned the area first, which was a little uncomfortable. I wouldn't stress about it. It's a great moment when you get your little embie back where it belongs. :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

LotusBlossom said:


> BabyD- Don't worry. The ET is not bad at all. My Dr gave me one Valium to take an hour before the transfer and I was loopy and calm the whole time. It was like an iui except they cleaned the area first, which was a little uncomfortable. I wouldn't stress about it. It's a great moment when you get your little embie back where it belongs. :hugs:

I really appreciate that!! thank you!


----------



## BabyD225

LotusBlossom said:


> BabyD- Don't worry. The ET is not bad at all. My Dr gave me one Valium to take an hour before the transfer and I was loopy and calm the whole time. It was like an iui except they cleaned the area first, which was a little uncomfortable. I wouldn't stress about it. It's a great moment when you get your little embie back where it belongs. :hugs:

Lotus- Were you sore or uncomfortable after you woke up from the ER?


----------



## LotusBlossom

I had some cramping on one side when I woke up from ER, so they gave me a heating pad and it went away. I never had to take anything for pain after the ER. I know it all seems very overwhelming, but take it one day at a time. It's really not so bad, especially when it ends in a beautiful BFP.


----------



## BabyD225

LotusBlossom said:


> I had some cramping on one side when I woke up from ER, so they gave me a heating pad and it went away. I never had to take anything for pain after the ER. I know it all seems very overwhelming, but take it one day at a time. It's really not so bad, especially when it ends in a beautiful BFP.

Thank you for everything.. it's so helpful, really.... how are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

BabyD225 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I had some cramping on one side when I woke up from ER, so they gave me a heating pad and it went away. I never had to take anything for pain after the ER. I know it all seems very overwhelming, but take it one day at a time. It's really not so bad, especially when it ends in a beautiful BFP.
> 
> Thank you for everything.. it's so helpful, really.... how are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm struggling. My husband had to leave the morning after we found out I will miscarry, so I've been alone. One moment I think I can rationally understand why this happened (maybe a chromosomal issue) and the next, I am just inconsolably sad and angry. I had shared the pregnancy news with friends who knew about our IVF cycle and when I told them what is happening, they didn't know what to say. I understand that because I wouldn't know what to say either, but it still sucks. The ones who have offered to hang out all have children, who they would bring along. One asked me yesterday if I wanted to come over and hang out with her and her sick baby. Yeah, no. The next asked if I want to keep our Friday lunch date, but now she intends to bring her sick 4 yr old. Right. Finally, the friend who I am having lunch with today is so busy with her newborn that I am getting lunch for the two of us and she's coming over with her baby. Awesome. I'm not sure why they don't realize how this is not helpful to me. If she's coming over to be with me and try to make me feel better, why do I have to pick up the damn food? To top it off, she is allergic to dogs (not her fault) but we have to eat/hang/talk outside which is fine except that my neighbor is the nosiest woman on the planet who doesn't hide the fact that she listens to my conversations. I can't even talk on the phone inside my house (with windows open, this is Hawaii) because she has responded to questions I've asked to others through my window! I didn't even know she was standing there! 

On another note, the Dr said I could have some bacterial infection because I didn't take antibiotics, so the last thing I want to do is be around sick kids when I need to avoid being sick. I guess I'll take the antibiotics this time and take a chance of getting c. diff again. :dohh:

I'm sorry for rambling. As I was writing I realized how frustrated I am... The only reason I am going along with the plans for lunch today is that otherwise I will spend the whole day on my couch again and that probably isn't the best choice. Now I just have to remember to breathe...and move on with my day.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah lotus I'm so sorry you are going through this. Unless people have had to go through this process I truly believe they have no idea how we feel. They try to understand but do not think at times. My sister is 14 weeks pregnant at the mo and I feel like she is doing everything to rub it in my face. We were at my mams for tea last night and she brought round a car seat that she had been given by a friend so my mam could keep for when she is looking after the baby. I know it's just a little thing and might be me being selfish but I thought of all the times she could have taken it round was when I was there. Plus all I seem to be getting off people we both know are when is it your turn etc. Sorry just venting also. 
Lotus hope you feel better soon and the infection heals up. Be strong this afternoon. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus: sorry you are struggling :( It is hard. It took me a while to get over the first MC (months) and I feel like this one I am sad but its been a little easier. Maybe its because of my new job taking my attention or something... BUT when I am around other girls I do get extremely sad! And I found out that one of my friends is due when I was due (well, 2 of my friends!!) and I just want to SCREAM!! My BFF has a NB and I cant even hold him!! I understand all of your frustrations and sadness :( hang in there girl! It will get better!! Take the time you need though to get through it. Dont feel sorry for rambling! We are all here to listen!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Lotus: sorry you are struggling :( It is hard. It took me a while to get over the first MC (months) and I feel like this one I am sad but its been a little easier. Maybe its because of my new job taking my attention or something... BUT when I am around other girls I do get extremely sad! And I found out that one of my friends is due when I was due (well, 2 of my friends!!) and I just want to SCREAM!! My BFF has a NB and I cant even hold him!! I understand all of your frustrations and sadness :( hang in there girl! It will get better!! Take the time you need though to get through it. Dont feel sorry for rambling! We are all here to listen!!

The day I had the ultrasound showing an empty sac, my best friend and her 3 kids were visiting and staying with us. I met them for lunch. 

At the restaurant, she handed me her 6 month old so she could go to the bathroom and I just lost it. I'm fine being around kids and don't begrudge people for getting pregnant easily (2 of her 3 were "accidents"). But holding the baby was another thing. I just completely broke down in the middle of the restaurant. And had to give the kid back.

About an hour later, after I told them what had happened, her husband asked me if I was ready to hold the baby again. I was and I did.


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, I can totally relate in a lot of ways. I am also a military spouse ( I hate being called a dependent) and it seems that military families are chock full of kids. Most people ask how many kids we have, not if we have any kids. It's almost a given that we should or do have them. That topped with not having family around, worrying about whether you are going to be moving within 6 months, if you will find a job, whether you DH will be home when ER or ET might be, etc. and I don't know about you, but every time we move our new doctor wants to start at the beginning and not where the last dr left off in treatment. Hang in there :hugs: Hugs to you...


----------



## Edamame

I'm so sorry lotus. I hope things become easier over time. No worries about ranting, everyone needs it sometimes!

Em, that is great news! I hope all your tests come back clear!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy83 said:


> Ah lotus I'm so sorry you are going through this. Unless people have had to go through this process I truly believe they have no idea how we feel. They try to understand but do not think at times. My sister is 14 weeks pregnant at the mo and I feel like she is doing everything to rub it in my face. We were at my mams for tea last night and she brought round a car seat that she had been given by a friend so my mam could keep for when she is looking after the baby. I know it's just a little thing and might be me being selfish but I thought of all the times she could have taken it round was when I was there. Plus all I seem to be getting off people we both know are when is it your turn etc. Sorry just venting also.
> Lotus hope you feel better soon and the infection heals up. Be strong this afternoon. Thinking of you xxxx

I'm so sorry your sister isn't more sensitive to your feelings. I was getting the same question from extended family members for a while, but everyone found out about our infertility situation in Sept when I considered adopting a family member's baby. It didn't work out, but telling people that we had been trying for so long finally got them off my back. 

Thanks for the support. This group is invaluable. I'm hoping to get some answers next week so we can figure out if it's an infection or blood clotting issue or something else.


----------



## LotusBlossom

FirstTry said:


> The day I had the ultrasound showing an empty sac, my best friend and her 3 kids were visiting and staying with us. I met them for lunch.
> 
> At the restaurant, she handed me her 6 month old so she could go to the bathroom and I just lost it. I'm fine being around kids and don't begrudge people for getting pregnant easily (2 of her 3 were "accidents"). But holding the baby was another thing. I just completely broke down in the middle of the restaurant. And had to give the kid back.
> 
> About an hour later, after I told them what had happened, her husband asked me if I was ready to hold the baby again. I was and I did.

Wow, that must have been hard. I'm glad you were able to eventually be ok with holding the baby. The day I found out, I was crying for hours, went to the Dr, then cried some more. There is no way I could go to lunch with friends with babies. Today was rough. My friend's baby cried the whole time she was here, so we really couldn't even talk. It was mostly stressful and not really helpful. :shrug: 

Thankfully, the friend I am meeting tomorrow is not bringing her child. It turns out she just has an allergy appt and is taking her back to school. I love her children, I just need space from kids and babies right now.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Lotus, I can totally relate in a lot of ways. I am also a military spouse ( I hate being called a dependent) and it seems that military families are chock full of kids. Most people ask how many kids we have, not if we have any kids. It's almost a given that we should or do have them. That topped with not having family around, worrying about whether you are going to be moving within 6 months, if you will find a job, whether you DH will be home when ER or ET might be, etc. and I don't know about you, but every time we move our new doctor wants to start at the beginning and not where the last dr left off in treatment. Hang in there :hugs: Hugs to you...

It's so true that military families tend to have lots of children. People always seem surprised that we don't have children. Our current (nosy) neighbor actually told me that another neighbor asked her if we have kids and she told her that our dogs are our children. I found that to be incredibly rude and presumptuous. I never said our dogs are our children. I know some people feel that way about dogs, but we have wanted children all along and the dogs are wonderful, but are NOT a replacement for children. I wanted to punch her, but I just smiled. :growlmad: I met my husband here, so this is my first military move. I'll be changing Drs twice if I get pregnant soon. I'll be with family for a few months in AZ, then moving to VA. It's not ideal, but it's our only option. Thankfully, my Dr here is cool with me leaving earlier in the pregnancy since we have a complicated situation. He said he'll help me find a good Dr in AZ. It's going to be nuts, I just hope I get my baby.


----------



## Boofle

Ah lotus honey I'm so sorry you're going through this. When I had my m/c I was lucky my BFF came over and at the time her kids had gone to stay with their dad for which I was so grateful. I think I'm able to cope better cos only a handful of people know about the IVF, if more people knew I think I'd be breaking down all over the place. This site is great for support but wouldn't it be great if we could all meet up for a good natter (in Hawaii of course :winkwink:). It took me a while to get over the m/c all I can say is take each day at a time and veg on the sofa but put on the tv to get some distraction. Also I forced myself to visit a work colleague who had a nb and although I was dreading it and built it up in my mind it was actually okay.

Baby - my er was fine and I had no pain from the proceedure afterwards. I was a little bloated still and that was the most discomfort I felt. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Em!! Yay for saving ovary!! Fx pathology is nothing serious :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

I've been silently reading posts on here for weeks. I'm in the dreaded 2ww and trying to stop myself from testing. This is my first IVF cycle. I did an antagonist cycle with egg retrieval done on 2/1. They retrieved 16 eggs, 15 matured, and only 4 fertilized with ICSI. I had my transfer done on 7/1 - one good looking 5 day blast that began to hatch. Nothing to freeze. I was hospitalized on 8/1 due to severe pain. Nothing was found, and now I'm pain-free. I'm looking for any and every sign to give me hope that I'll get a BFP. Are any others in your 2ww? How are you coping? Are you testing??? My blood test isn't until 18/1.


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - hatching blast is the best you could ask for! The 2ww is awful but hopefully it will pass quickly for you!!
Glad the pain is over!
Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: To where in VA are you moving? I'm in the DC area and there are a few good clinics to choose from here.

Wanna: FX'd for you!!! I am an early tester (as shown in my siggy, got my BFP 5dp5dt). But it does suck when you get BFNs and you have to keep taking progesterone until your OTD. So, do what you think is best for your emotions.

AFM, I'm waiting for AF so we can do a fresh IVF cycle. In the meantime, I'm temping (BBT). Temps have been screwy, but FF says I ovulated 4 days ago. We've been bd'ing every other day. Hoping for a natural miracle this month :thumbup: But realistically, I know that's unlikely.


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome wanna :hi: hope your 2ww goes quickly for you. Sounds very promising so far :hugs: 

First, hope af arrives soon. We can always hope for that natural miracle fx'd for you :hugs:

Phantom, Good luck for ET today :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :kiss: xxxx


----------



## BabyD225

LotusBlossom said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I had some cramping on one side when I woke up from ER, so they gave me a heating pad and it went away. I never had to take anything for pain after the ER. I know it all seems very overwhelming, but take it one day at a time. It's really not so bad, especially when it ends in a beautiful BFP.
> 
> Thank you for everything.. it's so helpful, really.... how are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm struggling. My husband had to leave the morning after we found out I will miscarry, so I've been alone. One moment I think I can rationally understand why this happened (maybe a chromosomal issue) and the next, I am just inconsolably sad and angry. I had shared the pregnancy news with friends who knew about our IVF cycle and when I told them what is happening, they didn't know what to say. I understand that because I wouldn't know what to say either, but it still sucks. The ones who have offered to hang out all have children, who they would bring along. One asked me yesterday if I wanted to come over and hang out with her and her sick baby. Yeah, no. The next asked if I want to keep our Friday lunch date, but now she intends to bring her sick 4 yr old. Right. Finally, the friend who I am having lunch with today is so busy with her newborn that I am getting lunch for the two of us and she's coming over with her baby. Awesome. I'm not sure why they don't realize how this is not helpful to me. If she's coming over to be with me and try to make me feel better, why do I have to pick up the damn food? To top it off, she is allergic to dogs (not her fault) but we have to eat/hang/talk outside which is fine except that my neighbor is the nosiest woman on the planet who doesn't hide the fact that she listens to my conversations. I can't even talk on the phone inside my house (with windows open, this is Hawaii) because she has responded to questions I've asked to others through my window! I didn't even know she was standing there!
> 
> On another note, the Dr said I could have some bacterial infection because I didn't take antibiotics, so the last thing I want to do is be around sick kids when I need to avoid being sick. I guess I'll take the antibiotics this time and take a chance of getting c. diff again. :dohh:
> 
> I'm sorry for rambling. As I was writing I realized how frustrated I am... The only reason I am going along with the plans for lunch today is that otherwise I will spend the whole day on my couch again and that probably isn't the best choice. Now I just have to remember to breathe...and move on with my day.Click to expand...

I wanna sit and cry with you through this... People don't understand and that makes it so much worse for all of us. I have chosen not to tell my DH family that we are going through this because their questioning and speculating drives me insane...

Ramble away all you want, whenever you want... we're all here for you.. sending hugs through the chat....xo:hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry to rant everyone...
But... my husbands cousin had her second baby yesterday, and although i couldn't be happier for her.. and she made me the godmother which is so wonderful, i've been crying so much... I feel so irrational and selfish for being upset for someone else's wonderful news, but i can't help how i feel.. My husband just doesn't understand how I can't compartmentalize the situations and be so excited for her without having my own anxieties. He said people try for years and then they get upset... we've been trying for under a year, it's not that bad. 

To me its HORRIBLE.. especially when I think about it every day.. he just waits to see if I get AF. He said if i'm thinking about it everyday I'm being obsessive and should relax.. He's typically very sensitive and caring to this situation- especially because our issues are only because of MFI... but it doesn't help.. Im just down...


----------



## LotusBlossom

FirstTry said:


> Lotus: To where in VA are you moving? I'm in the DC area and there are a few good clinics to choose from here.
> 
> Wanna: FX'd for you!!! I am an early tester (as shown in my siggy, got my BFP 5dp5dt). But it does suck when you get BFNs and you have to keep taking progesterone until your OTD. So, do what you think is best for your emotions.
> 
> AFM, I'm waiting for AF so we can do a fresh IVF cycle. In the meantime, I'm temping (BBT). Temps have been screwy, but FF says I ovulated 4 days ago. We've been bd'ing every other day. Hoping for a natural miracle this month :thumbup: But realistically, I know that's unlikely.

I'll be in VA Beach. It is a little scary to change Drs twice during my (fingers crossed) pregnancy. I just hope I get to have a full pregnancy this time. 

Oh that would be wonderful if you could get a BFP without IVF. I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, I wish there were some magic words I could say to make you feel better. Just know that you are doing all you can to get your miracle baby. And if things don't work, at least you know you tried and will be ready to deal with moving on. It is during this stage of trying that makes it hard to compartmentalism. Women are more emotional then men (usually) and better at separating their feelings. Explain to him that you are happy, but that you are just looking for some empathy from him. Most of the time when I'm upset or rant I'm just looking for a little reassurance. I know DH can't promise we will have a baby, but I want to hear that we will get through this together and that it is ok to be sad.

We have all been there so don't feel alone in this. Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Lotus: To where in VA are you moving? I'm in the DC area and there are a few good clinics to choose from here.
> 
> Wanna: FX'd for you!!! I am an early tester (as shown in my siggy, got my BFP 5dp5dt). But it does suck when you get BFNs and you have to keep taking progesterone until your OTD. So, do what you think is best for your emotions.
> 
> AFM, I'm waiting for AF so we can do a fresh IVF cycle. In the meantime, I'm temping (BBT). Temps have been screwy, but FF says I ovulated 4 days ago. We've been bd'ing every other day. Hoping for a natural miracle this month :thumbup: But realistically, I know that's unlikely.
> 
> I'll be in VA Beach. It is a little scary to change Drs twice during my (fingers crossed) pregnancy. I just hope I get to have a full pregnancy this time.
> 
> Oh that would be wonderful if you could get a BFP without IVF. I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

We lived in Hampton Roads and loved that area. Fx for your BFP!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome, WannaBee! You've made it so far. Only a few days to go! I got my BFP at 6dp5dt, although it was faint and I recommend waiting an additional day or two if you plan to test early. 

Thank you so much for the support, BabyD. I completely understand what you are feeling. It's frustrating to deal with this infertility journey every single day and unfortunately, it is hard for partners to understand since they aren't feeling every little cramp or twinge. They aren't peeing on sticks constantly. They aren't dreading needles and transvaginal ultrasounds. Let's be honest. They get off so easy in this journey. Whenever my husband acts like I am obsessing, I remind him that he isn't allowed to give me a hard time since I'm the one who has to deal with all the pain and discomfort. He seems to get it when I point that out. :winkwink: 

It's hard to separate your feelings about infertility while you watch others get pregnant so easily. It's incredibly frustrating and unfair. I don't know how to help in that situation. I'm struggling with it myself. :( You are not alone, that's for sure.


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks for the support!!! Onward and upward for us all... VA Beach is a blast btw... have been there a bunch for summer weekend getaways.. Very pretty area and lots to do :)


----------



## Edamame

LotusBlossom said:


> Welcome, WannaBee! You've made it so far. Only a few days to go! I got my BFP at 6dp5dt, although it was faint and I recommend waiting an additional day or two if you plan to test early.
> 
> Thank you so much for the support, BabyD. I completely understand what you are feeling. It's frustrating to deal with this infertility journey every single day and unfortunately, it is hard for partners to understand since they aren't feeling every little cramp or twinge. They aren't peeing on sticks constantly. They aren't dreading needles and transvaginal ultrasounds. Let's be honest. They get off so easy in this journey. Whenever my husband acts like I am obsessing, I remind him that he isn't allowed to give me a hard time since I'm the one who has to deal with all the pain and discomfort. He seems to get it when I point that out. :winkwink:
> 
> It's hard to separate your feelings about infertility while you watch others get pregnant so easily. It's incredibly frustrating and unfair. I don't know how to help in that situation. I'm struggling with it myself. :( You are not alone, that's for sure.

This might sound a little silly but my way of including dh in all the shots and procedures (which I stole from another B&B'er) is to make him do a set of 10 sit-ups or push-ups for every shot I have to take. Some days he had to do 40!


----------



## BabyD225

Edamame said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, WannaBee! You've made it so far. Only a few days to go! I got my BFP at 6dp5dt, although it was faint and I recommend waiting an additional day or two if you plan to test early.
> 
> Thank you so much for the support, BabyD. I completely understand what you are feeling. It's frustrating to deal with this infertility journey every single day and unfortunately, it is hard for partners to understand since they aren't feeling every little cramp or twinge. They aren't peeing on sticks constantly. They aren't dreading needles and transvaginal ultrasounds. Let's be honest. They get off so easy in this journey. Whenever my husband acts like I am obsessing, I remind him that he isn't allowed to give me a hard time since I'm the one who has to deal with all the pain and discomfort. He seems to get it when I point that out. :winkwink:
> 
> It's hard to separate your feelings about infertility while you watch others get pregnant so easily. It's incredibly frustrating and unfair. I don't know how to help in that situation. I'm struggling with it myself. :( You are not alone, that's for sure.
> 
> This might sound a little silly but my way of including dh in all the shots and procedures (which I stole from another B&B'er) is to make him do a set of 10 sit-ups or push-ups for every shot I have to take. Some days he had to do 40!Click to expand...

HAHAHA LOVE IT! My DH might laugh! But couldn't hurt!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies....I would like to join if thats ok...I will be doing my first IVF cycle in March...but actually start in Feb. I love that idea about the injections......I will have to propose that one to my DH!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies....I would like to join if thats ok...I will be doing my first IVF cycle in March...but actually start in Feb. I love that idea about the injections......I will have to propose that one to my DH!

Hey TTC! WannaBee! Welcome! I'm glad you've joined us, I think you'll find this thread very helpful as IVF is way different than other methods, and having the support of people going through what you are going through (sometimes at the same time) really helps!

Welcome :)


----------



## FirstTry

Edamame: great idea!


----------



## Mells54

Edamame said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, WannaBee! You've made it so far. Only a few days to go! I got my BFP at 6dp5dt, although it was faint and I recommend waiting an additional day or two if you plan to test early.
> 
> Thank you so much for the support, BabyD. I completely understand what you are feeling. It's frustrating to deal with this infertility journey every single day and unfortunately, it is hard for partners to understand since they aren't feeling every little cramp or twinge. They aren't peeing on sticks constantly. They aren't dreading needles and transvaginal ultrasounds. Let's be honest. They get off so easy in this journey. Whenever my husband acts like I am obsessing, I remind him that he isn't allowed to give me a hard time since I'm the one who has to deal with all the pain and discomfort. He seems to get it when I point that out. :winkwink:
> 
> It's hard to separate your feelings about infertility while you watch others get pregnant so easily. It's incredibly frustrating and unfair. I don't know how to help in that situation. I'm struggling with it myself. :( You are not alone, that's for sure.
> 
> This might sound a little silly but my way of including dh in all the shots and procedures (which I stole from another B&B'er) is to make him do a set of 10 sit-ups or push-ups for every shot I have to take. Some days he had to do 40!Click to expand...

Awesome idea!


----------



## BabyD225

I just posted this in another thread.. so for those of you that I know from there please disregard! :)

I just got my medication/injections delivered... They are as follows:

Ganirelix acetate 250mcg/.5ml,
Gonal F 1050iu,
Menopur 75iu,
Crinone progesterone gel 8%,
HCG Shot,
Doxycycline 100mg for me and DH,
Medrol 8mg

Anyone use the Crinone gel before? I thought I was getting PIO but then these showed up....Any suggestions or experience with my protocol meds.. please explain! xo


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> I just posted this in another thread.. so for those of you that I know from there please disregard! :)
> 
> I just got my medication/injections delivered... They are as follows:
> 
> Ganirelix acetate 250mcg/.5ml,
> Gonal F 1050iu,
> Menopur 75iu,
> Crinone progesterone gel 8%,
> HCG Shot,
> Doxycycline 100mg for me and DH,
> Medrol 8mg
> 
> Anyone use the Crinone gel before? I thought I was getting PIO but then these showed up....Any suggestions or experience with my protocol meds.. please explain! xo

First up: Gonal F and Menopur they promote lots of folllicles and make them grow (don't be surprised if your FS modifies the doses along the way, that is normal).
Next up, is ganirelix for when your follicles are getting close to being mature, to keep you from ovulating
Then the HCG shot to trigger ovulation
36 hours later they'll harvest the eggs
Take Doxy and Medrol for a few days, the doxy will make sure you don't get any infections from the ER (not sure why your DH would take it)?
Medrol helps with swelling after ER
Crinone is gross, but effective in making your progesterone levels in the normal range.

I'm not sure why DH needs to take the doxycycline other than perhaps to make sure he doesn't have any infections when he makes his deposit. I was using donor sperm so there was no need for any doxycyline for my DH! ;)


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies, I have a QUESTION!!

I'm mid-cycle post failed IVF. I'm on CD 13 to be precise, and usually ovulate around CD 14-17. I had some EWCM yesterday which normally happens about 2 days before ovulation. Then today I had more EWCM but this afternoon the EWCM was pink! Why would I be spotting mid-cycle? I have had some cramping and twinges, and almost nightly migraines. :shrug:

My thoughts are:
1) cyst
2) leftover trauma to the ovaries from the ER
3) possible ectopic that didn't release HCG

Has anyone else had something like this about mid-cycle post IVF?


----------



## MoBaby

ali i spot when im ovulating so maybe that?


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I just posted this in another thread.. so for those of you that I know from there please disregard! :)
> 
> I just got my medication/injections delivered... They are as follows:
> 
> Ganirelix acetate 250mcg/.5ml,
> Gonal F 1050iu,
> Menopur 75iu,
> Crinone progesterone gel 8%,
> HCG Shot,
> Doxycycline 100mg for me and DH,
> Medrol 8mg
> 
> Anyone use the Crinone gel before? I thought I was getting PIO but then these showed up....Any suggestions or experience with my protocol meds.. please explain! xo
> 
> First up: Gonal F and Menopur they promote lots of folllicles and make them grow (don't be surprised if your FS modifies the doses along the way, that is normal).
> Next up, is ganirelix for when your follicles are getting close to being mature, to keep you from ovulating
> Then the HCG shot to trigger ovulation
> 36 hours later they'll harvest the eggs
> Take Doxy and Medrol for a few days, the doxy will make sure you don't get any infections from the ER (not sure why your DH would take it)?
> Medrol helps with swelling after ER
> Crinone is gross, but effective in making your progesterone levels in the normal range.
> 
> I'm not sure why DH needs to take the doxycycline other than perhaps to make sure he doesn't have any infections when he makes his deposit. I was using donor sperm so there was no need for any doxycyline for my DH! ;)Click to expand...

Doxy is probably for STDs. You take an antibiotic simultaneously with your partner to kill gonorrhea and/or chlamydia and make sure you're not passing it back and forth. I didn't have to take antibiotics before my ER. However, DH and I took them together before our IUI.

Congrats on starting your cycle, BabyD!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> ali i spot when im ovulating so maybe that?

Possibly, bug I've never spotted at ovulation before?


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- I always get spotting when I ovulate from right ovary as I have a small cyst but I do think its common after IVF as your ovaries have had a lot if poking about!! Xx


----------



## BabyD225

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I just posted this in another thread.. so for those of you that I know from there please disregard! :)
> 
> I just got my medication/injections delivered... They are as follows:
> 
> Ganirelix acetate 250mcg/.5ml,
> Gonal F 1050iu,
> Menopur 75iu,
> Crinone progesterone gel 8%,
> HCG Shot,
> Doxycycline 100mg for me and DH,
> Medrol 8mg
> 
> Anyone use the Crinone gel before? I thought I was getting PIO but then these showed up....Any suggestions or experience with my protocol meds.. please explain! xo
> 
> First up: Gonal F and Menopur they promote lots of folllicles and make them grow (don't be surprised if your FS modifies the doses along the way, that is normal).
> Next up, is ganirelix for when your follicles are getting close to being mature, to keep you from ovulating
> Then the HCG shot to trigger ovulation
> 36 hours later they'll harvest the eggs
> Take Doxy and Medrol for a few days, the doxy will make sure you don't get any infections from the ER (not sure why your DH would take it)?
> Medrol helps with swelling after ER
> Crinone is gross, but effective in making your progesterone levels in the normal range.
> 
> I'm not sure why DH needs to take the doxycycline other than perhaps to make sure he doesn't have any infections when he makes his deposit. I was using donor sperm so there was no need for any doxycyline for my DH! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Doxy is probably for STDs. You take an antibiotic simultaneously with your partner to kill gonorrhea and/or chlamydia and make sure you're not passing it back and forth. I didn't have to take antibiotics before my ER. However, DH and I took them together before our IUI.
> 
> Congrats on starting your cycle, BabyD!Click to expand...

Thanks all! The Doxy isn't for STD's.. before we can start IVF here.. we have to go through an extensive list of testing.. Std/genetic/hormone levels/hsg, etc.. so I knew we're all clean there...
When I called it's to prevent my husband from getting any sickness, UTI, etc during the time when he has to deliver his sample. My fertility center is overly cautious... which helps with my nerves!!

Anxious to get this party started! lol


----------



## MoBaby

babyd: my clinic does the same thing.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - it could be from a cyst. I have had that happen in my cycles after stimming' if it the s dark brown and you are cramping then I would have it checked out.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - it could be from a cyst. I have had that happen in my cycles after stimming' if it the s dark brown and you are cramping then I would have it checked out.

It was pink yesterday but this morning it was a darker red, and the EWCM is gone. Unfortunately I feel a lot of cramping, much like I do before AF? It's on both ovaries, so now I'm thoroughly confused. I'll call my FS on Monday. We aren't' planning on doing a FET until mid- Feb or possibly March, so hopefully the cyst will be gone by then (if that is what it is).


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I am waiting on my cysts to go down also. March for Me is tentative, bc of my cysts. Good idea, if you don't feel better by monday. It might just be your body getting back to normal.....you have just had a ton of drugs in your system and your body might be trying to regulate itself.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yeah I am waiting on my cysts to go down also. March for Me is tentative, bc of my cysts. Good idea, if you don't feel better by monday. It might just be your body getting back to normal.....you have just had a ton of drugs in your system and your body might be trying to regulate itself.

I'm sure that is part of it too. I've had an almost constant migraine for about 2 weeks now. Last cycle it was like this too, but didn't last as long. The FS said it was the estrogen in my system returning to normal. I'm wondering if the reason it is taking longer is due to the cyst? Cysts tend to raise your estrogen levels. There really isn't anything they can do is there? We just have to wait for it to deflate. I hear that normally happens as AF arrives? At least that is why my OBGYN told me when I was younger and had cysts all the time.


----------



## Edamame

Babyd, my clinic did that as well. 

Alicatt, I had a chemical with my ivf, so we're a bit different, but I had spotting and pain randomly through to the next cycle. But I would definitely call your doc about it!

AFM, took my last bcp last night, so hopefully AF will start by Monday! First blood test to check my levels next Thursday, and a short training for the delestrogen shots. Only a month to go until my FET!


----------



## dodgegirl

Hi everyone

I have been away from this site since last April and decided to get back on as my TTC plans are in the works and I will probably be TTC again within the next couple of months ! You can check out my journal if you'd like to see my story, I updated it yesterday....

I do have a question though. Does anyone know how to mail sperm ? My FOB is living across the country for now and we want to TTC while he's over there. I'm assuming you have to freeze it? Just wondering if any of you are familiar with this process ?

We are doing at home insemination, so no lab or anything involved....

thanks !


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> Hey everyone, thank you so much for all of your good wishes, thoughts and prayers!! The surgery went really well and the best newsthe surgeon was able to save my ovary!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: That was the first question I asked when I was in recovery. DH said I asked it about 10 times because I kept falling back asleep and forgetting what he told me. My surgery was delayed about 4 hours because the case ahead of me ended up taking 7.5 hrs! I felt so bad for that woman because she ended up having such an extensive procedure, but my surgeon said not to worry because she had a good outcome :thumbup: Mine was only 3.5 hrs but by the time I recovered from the anesthesia and we got home it was 3am.
> 
> I am sooo happy and relieved. I know Im not out of the woods yet, the final pathology report wont be back for five days, but at least this means I can do another egg retrieval. Im on some serious pain meds and pretty loopy so Im heading back to bed. Ill catch up on everyone and do personals soon.
> I hope you're all doing well!!
> 
> Ali  thank you for your post about your experience. It gives me a lot of hope since you had a great result even after your ovary was operated on.

@Em, WOO HOOO!!! That is such wonderful news hun!!!! I am so happy that the surgery went well and that the DR saved your ovary!!!! :happydance::happydance: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers in hopes that the pathology report comes back cancer free!!!!:hugs: Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alicatt

dodgegirl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been away from this site since last April and decided to get back on as my TTC plans are in the works and I will probably be TTC again within the next couple of months ! You can check out my journal if you'd like to see my story, I updated it yesterday....
> 
> I do have a question though. Does anyone know how to mail sperm ? My FOB is living across the country for now and we want to TTC while he's over there. I'm assuming you have to freeze it? Just wondering if any of you are familiar with this process ?
> 
> We are doing at home insemination, so no lab or anything involved....
> 
> thanks !

Hi Dodge - I considered doing this with a friend who lived across the country. I chose instead to go with donor sperm (mostly due to the decisions that would need to be made in the future with respect to how to raise the child). However I do believe that you can still accomplish your goals by having the male go into a fertility clinic in his area. He will have to 'donate' and then the fertility clinic will freeze the donation. Then I think you will have to rent a special cryro cylinder to ship the :spermy: then you can use a FS clinic in your area to keep your :spermy then you can go get it when you need it, so it will arrive at your home a few days before you need it. I believe that the cryo cylinder will keep the :spermy: frozen for 7 days, but it will have to be shipped to you and of course you will want it to arrive right around your O time. I have a feeling that by the time you add up the costs of the shipping and renting the cylinder, you may find that it is cheaper to either fly him in or fly to him when it is time. It cost me $170 to do 2-day shipping from the Sperm bank, and they didn't charge me for the cylinder rental as I was shipping it to a FS Clinic and they knew that it would be shipped back immediately. They did have extra charges if you were to keep the cylinder for a few days. Course that was just one sperm bank. You might be able to find alternate means of securing a cryro cylinder that would work better. You may come up with an easier/cheaper method, and if you do I'd be interested in hearing! Best of luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - great news they could save your ovary.....I hope you are feeling better soon! 

ali - yeah my re told me that my cysts from this last IUI could take a whole other cycle because of the size. one was 48mm and the other was 30mm. I can feel them....I have an ovary that kinda sits behind my uterus and on my rectum....cuz my uterus is tilted back. Anyway, it causes horrible rectal pressure so I know it is still there! yeah the fun things we get to deal with while ttc.

dodge- I know they can do it but I am not sure how it is done. I think your RE should be able to guide you through the process.


----------



## WannabeeMum

That is great news, Em! You must be so relieved and happy. Fx for you!!

I'm now 6dp5dt and have refrained from POAS. DH wants me to wait until beta on 18/1. I don't think I can. I want to hold onto the possibility of a positive as long as I can. Worrisome thoughts today as last night I had mild cramping, have a slight headache and just woke up feeling a little crabby. Is this signs of PMS and a BFN???????!!


----------



## Boofle

Wannabee I had cramping with my bfp - could be implantation cramps hun keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Thanks Boofie. I honestly don't know how people cope with this 2ww. I was fine until a few days ago and am now starting to want to know results. I'm terrified to test in case it's a BFN but want to be mentally prepared either way for my beta. Trying to stay distracted....


----------



## FirstTry

WannabeeMum said:


> Thanks Boofie. I honestly don't know how people cope with this 2ww. I was fine until a few days ago and am now starting to want to know results. I'm terrified to test in case it's a BFN but want to be mentally prepared either way for my beta. Trying to stay distracted....

I also had cramping with my BFP, for several days. So, it's hard to tell whether that's AF or BFP. Good luck!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Wannabee- that can be a great sign. I had a lot of cramping with my son.
I hate POAS too so I never do it until 14dpo or 14dp ER!
Best of luck. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

I had cramping with my bfp also! And I could never hold out on poas!!! I did 3 days after my fet and 5 days after fresh... No will power!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone!! It was so nice to read all of your posts! Recovery has been slow but I'm actually able to sit up a little today and type. I'm taking round the clock painkillers but I'm trying to stretch them out a little today and hopefully not have to take so many. 

Ali - fx you don't have a cyst. Maybe your FS can do a quick ultrasound to see what is going on. I had some pain during ovulation last cycle too and I figured it's probably due to the ovary being irritated after ER.

BabyD - my DH had to take doxy too. My RE said it's because they don't want any bacteria in the sperm or it will contaminate the embryo in culture and they won't be able to use it. 

Wannabee - welcome! I am a poas addict so good job for holding out so long. Fx for you! 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!


----------



## KBShoping

Hi everyone,

My name is Kate and my DH and I have just found out that he has 2 mill sperm and 100% abnormal. Not a great feeling at all. 

DH will be having a test end of Jan to see if there is anything we can work with... if we find something (fingers crossed) we will start IVF.

I'd love to be a part of your discussion! It's kinda lonely out here!


----------



## alicatt

KBShoping said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kate and my DH and I have just found out that he has 2 mill sperm and 100% abnormal. Not a great feeling at all.
> 
> DH will be having a test end of Jan to see if there is anything we can work with... if we find something (fingers crossed) we will start IVF.
> 
> I'd love to be a part of your discussion! It's kinda lonely out here!

Welcome Kate! 

There are things they can do both surgically and by changing diet and adding supplements to improve the sperm quality and count. I don't know what your DH's particular issues are, but from what I have heard, there are things they can do. Failing that have you considered using donor sperm? There are plenty of sperm banks that offer you that option as well. Also with donor sperm, you may not have to go the IVF route, you could just do an IUI (way cheaper). 

I'm single and 40 and doing this on my own with donor sperm, so if you have any questions about that option, just let me know! Also, I believe there are other ladies here who have DH's with less than stellar swimmers, so I'm sure they can give you some pointers on how to improve his :spermy:

Best,

Ali


----------



## FirstTry

KBShoping said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kate and my DH and I have just found out that he has 2 mill sperm and 100% abnormal. Not a great feeling at all.
> 
> DH will be having a test end of Jan to see if there is anything we can work with... if we find something (fingers crossed) we will start IVF.
> 
> I'd love to be a part of your discussion! It's kinda lonely out here!

Welcome Kate :wave:

I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: There are things they can do to try to fix the problem. As Ali mentioned, donor sperm is an option as well. 

It is disappointing when you learn that your journey to parenthood will likely be more complicated that other people's. But you can and will reach that goal eventually, one way or another.


----------



## Phantom710

Got back late last night, and finally updating.

Transfer went really well, and the embryos looked great! I'll start testing in just a few days!


----------



## Edamame

Kate- welcome! DH had low sperm count and medium morphology, our RE put him on special vitamins for three months and it did seem to help a lot. We had to do ICSI anyway but it helped the quality for sure! There are more intense meds that can help as well, and donor sperm. 

Phantom- Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> KBShoping said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kate and my DH and I have just found out that he has 2 mill sperm and 100% abnormal. Not a great feeling at all.
> 
> DH will be having a test end of Jan to see if there is anything we can work with... if we find something (fingers crossed) we will start IVF.
> 
> I'd love to be a part of your discussion! It's kinda lonely out here!
> 
> Welcome Kate!
> 
> There are things they can do both surgically and by changing diet and adding supplements to improve the sperm quality and count. I don't know what your DH's particular issues are, but from what I have heard, there are things they can do. Failing that have you considered using donor sperm? There are plenty of sperm banks that offer you that option as well. Also with donor sperm, you may not have to go the IVF route, you could just do an IUI (way cheaper).
> 
> I'm single and 40 and doing this on my own with donor sperm, so if you have any questions about that option, just let me know! Also, I believe there are other ladies here who have DH's with less than stellar swimmers, so I'm sure they can give you some pointers on how to improve his :spermy:
> 
> Best,
> 
> AliClick to expand...


Kate- Welcome.... My husband has low count, low morph, like yours. After many failed attempts at IUIs and naturally TTC, we discovered that he has Varicoceles- so have him checked for that. Aside from the obvious...cigarettes, pot, drugs, alcohol, recent injury/trauma, diet can all attribute to low count and morph. Have him rechecked in a month or so, sperm take about 72 days to reproduce to maturity. ICSI is always a great option for this scenario if you're eager to get going. Best of luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Phantom710 said:


> Got back late last night, and finally updating.
> 
> Transfer went really well, and the embryos looked great! I'll start testing in just a few days!

Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! :flower: 
Good luck and baby dust to you!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Boofle

Phantom710 said:


> Got back late last night, and finally updating.
> 
> Transfer went really well, and the embryos looked great! I'll start testing in just a few days!

Phantom great news hun PUPO with twins :happydance: Hope you're resting and being pampered. Can't wait for this to be our first BFP:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you and the parents :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Kate - welcome

Phantom - congrats on being PUPO with twins!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome to the group, Kate! 

Phantom- Yay for being PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Kate - I knew there would be plenty of suggestions for improving your DH's :spermy: YAY!

Phantom - congrats for being PUPO with twins! Can't wait to hear how the tests god! YAY!

AFM - I hate how weekends go by so quickly! Seems like it was just Friday night. ARGH. On the more positive side, its getting closer to my next appt with my FS! Friday is the day, can't wait to find out if there is anything wrong with me that is causing my little blasts to not implant. I hope there isn't anything wrong, but if there is, let's hope it is something that is easily fixed!


----------



## Mells54

Kate, welcome :hi:

Phantom, congrats on being PUPO. I give you so much credit for doing this for another couple. I think I would crack under the pressure. :thumbup:

Ali, I wish you all the best for Friday. I agree that I rather know the bad I order to fix it quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello ladies! :) I am in the middle of my FET cycle (medicated) and I go February 4 back to my FS and if all looks as it should my FET is scheduled for February 8! I will be putting two of my embies back.


----------



## MoBaby

yay mommyagain! not too far away :) 
phantom so glad it went well!! fx for you :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Hope you are recovering ok MoBaby. :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to give a quick update on my progress. I just took my trigger shot about an hour ago and ER is on tuesday. I have 31 follies now. Everything is looking good but I feel like crap. I had to take sat night off work. I'm having cramping, ton of bloating and pressure. It is painful to walk now. Anything but being on the coach is uncomfortable. I never knew stimming could be this hard. My RE said that they detected a very low AMH but is now wondering if it was an error because I am responding so well. Hope you are all well. Will do personals in the morning!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend! 

Welcome Kate and everyone else who joined the thread over the weekend. This thread is getting busy its great :happydance:

Phantom - Congrats on Being PUPO yay :happydance:

Em - Good Luck for results today Fx'd :hugs:

Cali - Great news that ER is Tuesday. Wow 31 follies is amazing. No wonder you are feeling bloated :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:

AFM - Getting frustrated as AF is due any day and just want it to be here and every day that passes just keep thinking that my ET will be pushed back. I'm going crazy :wacko: xx


----------



## time2deal

Phantom - congrats! Fingers crossed for testing in a few days. I would so love twins. My dad is an identical, and it would be lovely if we were able to have twins! 

AFM, I had surprise scan today. I didn't know I was booked in, and happened to be there for a discussion with the counsellor about egg donation if the IVF cycle fails. Anyway, they squeezed me in for a quick scan, and there are already 11 follicles. Only 4 days after starting Stim. Which she said was really good for my AMH. And she thought I had been stimming for 5 days!

So, I'm very pleased. I know follicles <> eggs, but at least its a good result for once. 10 days still until EC. 

Cali - I'm not surprised you are bloated. Each of the follices is something like 2cm in size (at least) so if you have 31 of them inside you, think how big that is! fingers crossed I can do somewhere close to as well as you. How many days have you been stimming?


----------



## Em260

Sandy - thank you! Unfortunately I found out that the pathology results won't be back for 5 business days so it might be Wed or Thurs. I hope AF shows her face for you soon!

Ali - good luck on Friday! Fx your FS has some answers for you! 

Welcome Kate and Mommyagain!

Phantom - congrats on being PUPO! 

Cali - good luck with ER! 31 follies is amazing!


----------



## Em260

Time - great news! It sounds like you're on your way! You'll have a lot more growth between now and your egg retrieval.


----------



## FirstTry

Good morning, Ladies :wave:

Maybe I'm crazy, but I'm feeling implantation-y (yes, a new word)! I had my D&C on Dec 17. I think I o'd 7 days ago and we BD'd a lot. The only time I've ever been pregnant was last cycle, via IVF. So, I don't think it's too likely I could get a natural BFP. But I feel something, like a mild ache, in my uterus this morning. 

Before my BFP last cycle, I felt "woozy" cramps 2dp5dt and 3dp5dt. FX'd!


----------



## Sandy83

Em - Fx'd for Wed or Thurs then :hugs:

Time - Great news on 11 follies that's great and still lots of time for more to appear. :happydance:

First - There is always hope for the natural BFP. Are you tempted to test? Fx'd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Em - Fx'd for Wed or Thurs then :hugs:
> 
> Time - Great news on 11 follies that's great and still lots of time for more to appear. :happydance:
> 
> First - There is always hope for the natural BFP. Are you tempted to test? Fx'd for you :hugs: xx

Oh, I'm a tester :thumbup: But I have to wait until at least 10 DPO, so maybe Thursday or Friday :coffee:


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd for you then :hugs:


----------



## Mbrink

Good luck firsttry!


----------



## everhopeful

Ooh first - how wonderful that would be!


----------



## Boofle

FirstTry good luck I really hope what you feel is implantation and u get ur natural BFP :hugs:

Time great news keep growing follies :happydance:

Cali wow can't wait for your EC :hugs: how exciting.

Sandy I know how you feel I want af to be here (not due till Friday) but I'm desperate to know if we'll be accepted this month I'm hoping and praying its a yes I don't think I could take a third set back.


----------



## BabyD225

I had my trial of transfer today... It was actually a bit more uncomfortable than I thought... the doctor let her intern try it (teaching hospital) so he couldn't even get the speculum in correctly... Then when he took the IUI catheter to measure the cervix angle, he was poking and said he had a blockage and couldn't get it into the uterus.. my doctor tried and said I had a slight tilt of my uterus but with a full bladder it'll straighten out.. I kinda think it was pointless to go to this today.. i've had 4 IUI's that went great- no issues getting the catheter in.. and the day of ET, anything could happen... 

Anyway- found out that I start Gonal F and Menopur next Friday the 25th... anxious for it all to be done already. This BCP month of waiting is killing me.


----------



## MoBaby

Fx first!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to give a quick update on my progress. I just took my trigger shot about an hour ago and ER is on tuesday. I have 31 follies now. Everything is looking good but I feel like crap. I had to take sat night off work. I'm having cramping, ton of bloating and pressure. It is painful to walk now. Anything but being on the coach is uncomfortable. I never knew stimming could be this hard. My RE said that they detected a very low AMH but is now wondering if it was an error because I am responding so well. Hope you are all well. Will do personals in the morning!

Good luck with your ER!!! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:

I hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

FirstTry said:


> Good morning, Ladies :wave:
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy, but I'm feeling implantation-y (yes, a new word)! I had my D&C on Dec 17. I think I o'd 7 days ago and we BD'd a lot. The only time I've ever been pregnant was last cycle, via IVF. So, I don't think it's too likely I could get a natural BFP. But I feel something, like a mild ache, in my uterus this morning.
> 
> Before my BFP last cycle, I felt "woozy" cramps 2dp5dt and 3dp5dt. FX'd!

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! I hope that this is it and you are going to get your BFP this cycle!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## everhopeful

Cali - Good luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Mbrink said:


> Good luck firsttry!

MBRINK- Just read your blog....sitting at my desk at work (i'm a teacher...shhhh) and I am laughing and crying with you... You put into words exactly how I feel :) Very cute.. I am pulling for you for Feb... xo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Phantom - congrats on being pupo...I cant wait to hear about your bfp!

wannabe - I understand the fear of testing, I have it also! 

Kate - sorry to hear that hun. I hope you get some answers soon!

Em - good luck with the results hun!

Cali - wow 33 follies.....good luck hun, I cant wait to hear your update!

mommyagain - I hope this FET works for you hun! fxed!

Ali - I am so curious to hear what the dr has to say with all the testing you have had done. Please update us as soon as you can!

First - you never know hun....miracles happen all the time and us LTTTC have to believe in them!

Time - wow that is such awesome news! Way to start out the cycle!

Baby - oh that sounds like a nightmare. In one of my IUI's the nurse couldnt get the catheter in either and it was horrible. They ended up calling the dr and she slipped it in no problem!


----------



## cali_kt

Welcome Kate! :wave: Sorry to hear about DH's SA. My DH Has low morphology and motility. We are doing IVF with ICSI. The ICSI is great for sperm issues. Lots of luck to you on this journey.

Phantom- Glad your transfer went well and Congrats on being PUPO!! :baby::baby:

Time- I stimmed from Jan 1-9th on 375 of Follistim and then reduced to 300 of follistim until the 13th. On the long Lupron protocol.

First- Crossing my fingers for a natural BFP!!! :bfp:

BabyD- Glad you are getting moving along! 

Mbrink- I read your blog too. Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

Cali- Good luck with ER! With that many follies I hope they will watch you for OHSS, it can be scary. Drink lots of protein shakes and gatorade!

Time2deal- nice follie count- hope they grow and grow!

Firstry- I hope this is it for you!

Sandy, Boofle- I hope you get AF soon, I need her here too! I was hoping today, but doesn't look like it. Sigh. Never when you *want* it to get here!

BabyD- sorry your mock transfer was no fun. I hope a pro is doing your actual transfer. Glad you get to start meds soon!

Hope everyone is having a nice day. :)


----------



## MoBaby

GL tomorrow Cali!!! :) I hope you feel better!! 

I am such an emotional mess right now.... a few reasons why. #1: My HCG is starting to finally come down. My HPT finally went lighter than the control yesterday (barely) so its slowly coming down and to which comes the other hormones which make you cry your eyes out at the slightest thing. I cried yesterday when work told me I may not be able to have a day off. I really dont need the day off, but still (I got the day off). 
#2: I am RSVP to go to this dinner on Thursday...its a healthcare dinner thing but several of the girls I used to work with are coming and we are going to use it as a big hangout session...so anyways...one of the girls that I am close with calls me today and tells me she cant drink because she is freaking pregnant. Are you f*ing serious?? She has a 5 month old. And she had 1 period since the baby and now pg again. WHY did you have to freaking tell me that??? I mean I just had a freaking MC and now you tell me this?? So I dont know if I can go now... One of the reasons I left that job is because it was all girls and all everyone talked about was having babies and since we were all close in age, everyone was having babies so there was always someone pg... I was there 4 years and not a month went by without a coworker being pg.. I was the only one who had problems...
#3: I miss my baby and I want to see the RE NOW not in 3 weeks but I cant get in sooner.... Maybe I can call and see if the labs are in yet and try to go next week but I just want answers and to get this show on the road. 
#4: I think one of my friends is pg. There was a weird reaction by one of my other friends the other day when someone asked her if she was pg....I think my head will explode if they announce it anytime soon. And I dont know if I want to continue hanging out with my good friend who has a new baby.. I dont know.. I am struggling with it. I dont want to withdraw, but I feel like its hurting me more to be around her. 

Sorry I just crashed the thread. I needed to vent and get it all out. Okay, I need to focus on dinner now and stop sitting here crying.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby: please feel free to vent anytime. That's why we are here. You are going through a very tough time. It's okay to cry. It's okay to take a little time for yourself.

It's healthy to shed the sadness in order to find the strength and hope underneath.


----------



## Edamame

Mobaby- :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs:
I wish there was something more I could do. Don't apologize about ranting, as you say we all need to do it sometimes! Feel what you feel and don't feel guilty about it. I'm with you on everyone getting pregnant. I guess I am "lucky" in that three of my good friends that have had kids in the last couple of years had to have fertility treatments, and of course my sister's new baby is from an FET. I do have a couple of acquaintances where it feels like they just got married and are already pregnant! How does that happen! And my sister-in-law got her son to ask me when he is going to get a cousin. Just crushed me, especially because she knew we were having trouble. I was so angry at her but I didn't want to cause a huge scene, so I just cried about it with DH. 

I hope you get to see your doc earlier than you expected so you can get *going* again and not be in limbo!


----------



## cali_kt

Edamame- Thanks for the tips! I've been doing a lot of gatorade. DH is on his way home for work and told him to stop and get me a protein shake cause of your post! Thanks! ;)

Mo- I'm sorry. :hugs: I defintely understand how you feel about people getting pregnant around you. 4 of my good friends are all pregnant and due within a month of each other. It's just so hard. Always feel okay to vent here. It is nice because we all feel the same and understand! :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Mommyagain said:


> Hello ladies! :) I am in the middle of my FET cycle (medicated) and I go February 4 back to my FS and if all looks as it should my FET is scheduled for February 8! I will be putting two of my embies back.

Mommy - what does a medicated FET entail? I'm about to go through one and they want to do a medicated one, but I'm not sure what that means? I thought they would just track my cycle and pop the embryos in when my lining looked good? Guess that isn't quite right. LOL. I will find out more at my next appointment with my FS, but if you could share what they are doing with you, that would help! Best of luck!!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> I had my trial of transfer today... It was actually a bit more uncomfortable than I thought... the doctor let her intern try it (teaching hospital) so he couldn't even get the speculum in correctly... Then when he took the IUI catheter to measure the cervix angle, he was poking and said he had a blockage and couldn't get it into the uterus.. my doctor tried and said I had a slight tilt of my uterus but with a full bladder it'll straighten out.. I kinda think it was pointless to go to this today.. i've had 4 IUI's that went great- no issues getting the catheter in.. and the day of ET, anything could happen...
> 
> Anyway- found out that I start Gonal F and Menopur next Friday the 25th... anxious for it all to be done already. This BCP month of waiting is killing me.

BabyD - I know that the trial transfer is a pain. Plus my FS charged me extra for it! :saywhat: I'm like really? You are charging me loads of money for an IVF cycle and you still feel the need to charge me for the trial transfer? UGH. Thing is that it is fairly necessary. The embryo transfer is way more complex than an IUI. They have to get the angle to your uterus correct, and they need to do it with the least amount of trauma to your cervix. If they so much as cause any trauma to your cervix or your uterus, it could send it into spasm which could cause your embryos to not implant. So today was very important. I would suggest that you request some form of sedative so that you are relaxed at the time of transfer. My FS gave me 3 valium (the nurse said that they give you up to 5 depending on your stress levels during your appointments), so that you are nice and relaxed and not tense during the transfer. That too is very important. :dust:


----------



## alicatt

WOW so much is going on!


Cali - great news on your follicles, sounds like you might have OHSS. That is exactly how I felt during my first IVF cycle. Drink plenty of gatorade and increase your protein intake. Also eat really small meals. These things will help with the bloating. My FS gave me an infusion of albumin during my ER, this is supposed to help with OHSS. You might ask your FS about it? If you don't have fluid, and its just due to huge follicles, then once they do the ER you should feel a lot better. Congrats on having so many follicles :thumbup: GL with the ER!!

Mo - UGH, the hormones involved in IVF are killer. I've had a migraine for 2 weeks and have bitten off several heads at work. I feel horrible about it, and just want to bury my head in the sand. It is very difficult to handle the emotional rollercoaster we are on, so it is no wonder you are having a rough time of it. Just know you aren't alone and venting here often very helpful. Just take things day by day, and if you feel up to going out, then do so, and if you don't then don't. It may be selfish but right now you need to be. You are still healing and you need to do what is best for you to do so. :hug:

TTCBaby - thanks for asking about me and my tests! I actually got a call from my FS office about some of the tests today. The ones that were run by Quest came back and they were all perfectly normal! YAY! :happydance: All that is left is the NK cell testing that went to a specialty lab. Not sure how much longer that will take? My FS said they would call the lab to get an idea of when those results would be in. I'm going to ask for a copy of the test results, because to be honest I have no idea what I was tested for? I know it was auto-immune, clotting and chromosomal testing. What that means exactly I have no idea. It is great news that it all came back normal, but now we have even less of a reason why my last 2 IVF cycles didn't work :shrug: Maybe the NK cell testing will come back positive? If not, it will be interesting to see what my FS says in our appointment on Friday.


Everyone else.. :hug: So happy this thread is here to discuss all these crazy things!


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandy,
Thought I'd pop in and join this thread. I'm in the process of doing an FET cycle. Hopefully transfer will be in a few weeks on 2/8. After two fresh cycles and this being my second FET I'm really hoping we can get it right this time!! Cmon Valentine love baby!


----------



## L4hope

Ali, just noticed your question about a medicated FET cycle. That's what my clinic does. I was first on bcp(boo hiss!). On cd 21 started Lupron. AF arrives then about 5 days after that Lupron get reduced to 5 units and start estrogen. They will check to make sure lining is good. If all is well a week before transfer Lupron stops and PIO shots start. Couple days before transfer start doxy and medrol. Continue PIO until beta and if pregnant continue through first tri. Hope that helps!


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ali, just noticed your question about a medicated FET cycle. That's what my clinic does. I was first on bcp(boo hiss!). On cd 21 started Lupron. AF arrives then about 5 days after that Lupron get reduced to 5 units and start estrogen. They will check to make sure lining is good. If all is well a week before transfer Lupron stops and PIO shots start. Couple days before transfer start doxy and medrol. Continue PIO until beta and if pregnant continue through first tri. Hope that helps!

THANKS! Yes that helps a lot! So basically the same as the long lupron protocol but without the stim meds in the middle? What day were your embryos frozen? Day 3 or 5? Also did they do AH on your frozen embryos? Do you know if it is even possible?


----------



## cali_kt

Ali- Thank you so much for the advice. I'm definitely asking him tomorrow about albumin. I just really hope to avoid it. I don't want the pain or my transfer cancelled.


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome L4, it's great to hear from you! I'm sorry you are having to do FET again :hugs: Fx'd we can be bump buddies as my transfer should be around 28th Jan that's if AF every decides to show!!! 

Ali, I'm on exactly the same medicated FET cycle as what L4 explained apart from i'm on Buserelin. It's meant to be less evasive on your body as not having to over stimulate for ovaries. FX'd :hugs:

Cali, FX'd for you today with ER :hugs:

Mo, I'm so sorry you are having such an emotional time at the moment. As the ladies have mentioned vent as much as you want that's what we are here for, makes my feel more normal to know people are feel the same way. My advice is just take each day at a time and don't worry about taking some alone time if they are true friends they will understand. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Boofle and Edamame Hope AF shows for all of us very soon :witch:

ali, Glad to hear tests so far came back clear, Fx'd FET is the one for you! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well and moving along nicely. :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Cali - good luck with you ER today!!

Mo - I think we can all appreciate how you feel. It's hard when so many people seem to be able to get pregnant so easily and here we are struggling and hoping and praying for it to happen. Vent away!

Thank you all for your words of encouragement over the weekend as I dealt with cramping and POAS aversion. I caved. I POAS mid day on 6dp5dt and it was a light second line. DH doesn't want to trust First Response and is reluctant to get too excited until we do beta. I wanted to double check so last night (7dp5dt and after a full day at work and 2L of water) I did it again and had the same result. I'm staying very optimistic about these results!! Am still feeling very bloated and my stomach feels as hard as a rock (and I can feel every cough and sneeze). Is this normal???


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd Wannabee you could be our first :bfp: yay! when is your beta? xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy - thank you. I hope so. I'm too scared to get too excited at this point. My beta is in 3 days, so I guess I will know soon enough.


----------



## Sandy83

Not long to wait. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## Mells54

Wannabe, fx for you. Things are looking good!


----------



## L4hope

Wannabe sounds very promising for your bfp!! 

Thanks Sandy. It's hard for all of us to keep pushing on. Bump buddies would be beautiful!! Hope AF shows up for you soon!


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Ali, just noticed your question about a medicated FET cycle. That's what my clinic does. I was first on bcp(boo hiss!). On cd 21 started Lupron. AF arrives then about 5 days after that Lupron get reduced to 5 units and start estrogen. They will check to make sure lining is good. If all is well a week before transfer Lupron stops and PIO shots start. Couple days before transfer start doxy and medrol. Continue PIO until beta and if pregnant continue through first tri. Hope that helps!
> 
> THANKS! Yes that helps a lot! So basically the same as the long lupron protocol but without the stim meds in the middle? What day were your embryos frozen? Day 3 or 5? Also did they do AH on your frozen embryos? Do you know if it is even possible?Click to expand...


That's exactly right Ali, it's basically the same just no stimming. My clinic will only freeze good quality 5 day blasts and they do AH standard with FET as I guess the zona can get thick from the freeze. How bout you? How many will you transfer? I'm going to be transferring two. FET really is a breeze compared to a fresh cycle. Other than the darn pio shots!!


----------



## Sandy83

L4 - what has your clinic gave you on the thawing success rate? xx


----------



## Edamame

Wannabe, congratulations!! Can't wait to hear your beta!


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- So excited for you!!! I have such a good feeling you finally got your BFP! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Wannabee!!! :happydance: FX'd for a good beta number.


----------



## Boofle

Wannabe - that's great news hun sending u lots of sticky vibes :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

I THINK I got my :bfp: today, although it's more like a tfp. Tiny Faint Positive. Haha! I saw a line before the 3 minutes even were up, it was pink but SOOOOO faint. So, I'm not officially calling it positive until it darkens a bit. If I can get better pics, (especially of tomorrow's test) I will post. In the mean time, keep your fingers crossed! And good luck to all those who are doing an ER or ET here soon!

edit-- I should add, FMU was still not officially 4dpt (4 hours short), so if the line i saw was in fact a line.... I'm calling twins! haha


----------



## Boofle

Oh I really hope so phantom sending u too lots of sticky vibes :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed phantom....how wonderful to hear!


----------



## Mommyagain

alicatt said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! :) I am in the middle of my FET cycle (medicated) and I go February 4 back to my FS and if all looks as it should my FET is scheduled for February 8! I will be putting two of my embies back.
> 
> Mommy - what does a medicated FET entail? I'm about to go through one and they want to do a medicated one, but I'm not sure what that means? I thought they would just track my cycle and pop the embryos in when my lining looked good? Guess that isn't quite right. LOL. I will find out more at my next appointment with my FS, but if you could share what they are doing with you, that would help! Best of luck!!Click to expand...

With my FET I started on b/c at the beginning of November.
1/11- start 10u injections of Lupron daily
1/18- stop b/c
1/21- continue Lupron, start 2mg estrogen & apply estrogen patch
1/26- increase estrogen to 4mg daily & change estrogen patch
1/30- increase estrogen to 6mg daily & change estrogen patch
2/04- next FS appt. If lining is sufficient, stop Lupron, decrease estrogen to 4mg daily, start Crinone vaginal gel a.m. & p.m., start doxycycline
2/05- start prednisone
2/08- EMBRYO TRANSFER (hopefully) :happydance:
Followed by three days of rest at home
Continue Estrogen and Crinone

And my embryo's are all 5 day blasts


----------



## Mommyagain

Wannabe & Phantom- WOW!!! Congratulations!!!! :)

L4hope- Looks like we could be transferring on the same day!! How exciting!


----------



## LotusBlossom

WannaBee and Phantom- Yay! :happydance: It sounds like we are going to get some amazing news soon!


----------



## everhopeful

wannabe and Phantom - congratulations!! Thats brilliant news!!!


----------



## L4hope

Sounds Promising phantom!!

Mommy, let's hope the 8th is a good fertile day for us both!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4 and Mommy - FX'd and sending fertile vibes for the 8th. 

Phantom - hoping your TPF turns into a BFP!!


----------



## BabyD225

Mommyagain said:


> Wannabe & Phantom- WOW!!! Congratulations!!!! :)
> 
> L4hope- Looks like we could be transferring on the same day!! How exciting!

Mommyagain and L4hope---- my ET should be within a day of yours as well!!! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Ali, just noticed your question about a medicated FET cycle. That's what my clinic does. I was first on bcp(boo hiss!). On cd 21 started Lupron. AF arrives then about 5 days after that Lupron get reduced to 5 units and start estrogen. They will check to make sure lining is good. If all is well a week before transfer Lupron stops and PIO shots start. Couple days before transfer start doxy and medrol. Continue PIO until beta and if pregnant continue through first tri. Hope that helps!
> 
> THANKS! Yes that helps a lot! So basically the same as the long lupron protocol but without the stim meds in the middle? What day were your embryos frozen? Day 3 or 5? Also did they do AH on your frozen embryos? Do you know if it is even possible?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly right Ali, it's basically the same just no stimming. My clinic will only freeze good quality 5 day blasts and they do AH standard with FET as I guess the zona can get thick from the freeze. How bout you? How many will you transfer? I'm going to be transferring two. FET really is a breeze compared to a fresh cycle. Other than the darn pio shots!!Click to expand...

Yes, my FS will only freeze AA blasts on day 5 or 6. I have 4 4AA blasts waiting for me. I see my FS on Friday to get a plan. I'm contemplating waiting until March before we do it, simply because I have been feeling so horrible the past few weeks. The constant migraines have been over the top. Still I want to get the show on the road too! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - it might be a good idea to take sometime to get back to normal! That is why i am waiting till March...I knew I needed a couple months off.


----------



## alicatt

So I hit a bump in the road today..

The FS office called today to say my NK cell testing came back and it was elevated. These cells are thought to inhibit implantation and actually kill foreign bodies in your body. So having an elevated result is possibly the reason why I have yet to get a positive HPT. I will find out on Friday the options available for me, and we'll decide how best to proceed.

My initial research has shown the following:

1) Steroids (prednisone)
2) IVIG (IV immunoglobulin) or Intralipids
3) Immune supressing medicine like Neupogen, Remicade or Humira

I seem to recall my FS mentioning the IVIG but that it was super expensive. So I'm worried that won't be an option. Does anyone have any experience with having elevated NK cells? If so, what did your FS/RE/RI suggest?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh wow.....I dont personally but there is another woman on here who is dealing with that and she is currently about to start her FET and she is using steroids.


----------



## L4hope

BabyD225 said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> Wannabe & Phantom- WOW!!! Congratulations!!!! :)
> 
> L4hope- Looks like we could be transferring on the same day!! How exciting!
> 
> Mommyagain and L4hope---- my ET should be within a day of yours as well!!! How exciting!!!!!Click to expand...

Very exciting girls. I'm more than ready for the 8th to get here. Feels like time is dragging! We can keep each other sane during the tortuous tww!! :haha:


----------



## L4hope

Hey Ali, I haven't personally had any of that testing. There's a girl on here who had some immune issues. She did I believe steroids and intralipids. Also she did an endo biopsy and got her bfp on a FET. Hopefully your doctor will have a good game plan. 

It's tough to decide whether to take a break or keep going. You gotta do what feels right for you girl.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Hey Ali, I haven't personally had any of that testing. There's a girl on here who had some immune issues. She did I believe steroids and intralipids. Also she did an endo biopsy and got her bfp on a FET. Hopefully your doctor will have a good game plan.
> 
> It's tough to decide whether to take a break or keep going. You gotta do what feels right for you girl.

Yep, I know I will be waiting at least a few more weeks because I have to have AF before I can start. I am just wondering whether I want to skip a month and wait 2 AF's! We'll see how things go on Friday.

GL with your FET on the Feb 8th.. it will be here before you know it!


----------



## Mells54

Wannabee and Phantom, things are sounding promising.

Ali, I hope things get sorted for you.

Everyone coming up on ER and ET good luck!!!!!


----------



## Em260

Ali - I'm sorry you got that news today but at least now you know what the problem is and can fix it. I read this blog and the woman who writes it had success using IVIG. Here is a link: https://lifeandloveinthepetridish.blogspot.com/

I think I also saw a thread on here titled IVF and immune issues.


----------



## Edamame

Phantom- So awesome! Looking forward to seeing pics tomorrow! 

Ali- sorry to hear that they found something but glad to hear it can be treated! Come on BFP!


----------



## cali_kt

:wave: Welcome L4 and good luck on your upcoming cycle! :dust:

Wanna- Sounds promising..crossing everything for you! Cant wait to hear about your BFP in 3 days! You will get this ball rolling!! :bfp:

Phantom- Oh my goodness- so exciting!! KUP and if you need anyone to squint with you..post something!

Ali- I am no help with those values at all but it's nice to know that they can narrow down a reason. So the question is- Can they fix this?

AFM- I had my egg retrieval today. They got 41 eggs!!! :bodyb: After the ER, I was having a lot of pain and still am. I have had to take pain killers. I'm in more pain with the ER than my laparoscopy. I am quite worried about OHHS and am drinking loads of gatorade and protein diet. I really don't want my cycle cancelled but atleast I got a bunch of eggs so that I could do a FET if needed. I would hate to do another fresh. The embryologist called and said out of the 41, 37 were mature and survived ICSI. 25 of those were perfect. The others had varioceles, discoloration and some fragments in the outer shell (something like that). They will call with the fertilization report tomorrow. Until then I have a heating pad on and amtaking pain killers. :cry: Wish I didn't hurt this bad.


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: I'm glad you have some answers and it's treatable. It might be getting you down, but I think it's a good thing. You know what the issue is. So much better than it being unexplained. Just my opinion. :hugs: FX'd that you're approaching your miracle!


----------



## Edamame

Cali- that is insane! What an amazing number! I hope you get just as good a fertilization report tomorrow! Really hope you can avoid OHSS.


----------



## FirstTry

Cali: I have never heard of such a large yield before. Congratulations!!! You're on your way to happily ever after...


----------



## alicatt

Cali- great numbers! so happy for you! I know you are worried about OHSS and your transfer being cancelled, just concentrate on you for now and worry about that once transfer gets closer. Right now it's time to celebrate! :happydance:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Cali - that is insane! Take care of yourself and get lots of fluids and protein.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Phantom, congratulations on your TFP hoping its a BFP today yay!!! :happydance:

Ali, Sorry to hear your results but as other ladies have said its good to know there has been a problem and now they know what it is they can fix it. You will know what to do with regards to when to schedule FET when you have all the information and can make a good decision :hugs: Good Luck for Friday

Cali, Wow amazing numbers no wonder you are in pain. Hope you feel better soon and sounds like with the number of eggs you are at high risk of getting OHSS but i had a mild case and it wasnt too bad and sounds like you have it under control and doing all the right things to keep it at bay. I'm sure your FS will be keeping an eye on you. Looking forward to seeing your fertility report today. :hugs:

AFM, AF still hasn't show its ugly head so going to ring the clinic today to see if its anything to be worried about and how it will affect transfer scheduled for 28th Jan? xx


----------



## Boofle

Ali hope u get the answers on Friday not long to wait. 

Cali great numbers can't wait for your update today.

Sandy where is she :( when u don't want her she comes and when u do she stays away arghhhhhh I know I'm a couple of days away but I wish she'd hurry up I've got bad pmt this month and I don't like myself :( going for acupuncture this pm maybe that will calm me down :dohh:

Everyone else hope you're all okay :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Woo Hoo She is starting to arrive, well spotting has started which is a good sign! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Well just spoke to the clinic and hopefully start tablets tonight or tomorrow, they want AF to be a bit heavier before starting. Then booked in for scan on Friday 25th Jan and if all is well at scan and with AF being slightly late probably look for ET to be 30th Jan or 1st Feb FX'd :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

Cali - wow that is amazing!!! Rest up and I hope OHSS stays away!

Sandy - yay for AF!! Now you're on your way :)

Boofle - hope Af shows up soon!


----------



## Sandy83

How you doing Em? xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> How you doing Em? xx

Hey Sandy, I'm doing pretty well. Recovery is going a little slower than I thought but I'm completely off the strong painkillers now and just taking tylenol and advil. My abdomen is still really sore though so I can't walk around too much or sit up for too long. My doctor said two weeks is the average time for recovery but I guess I expected to be fine after a week :haha: I just have to be patient :).


----------



## Sandy83

Glad you are starting to feel better, as they say slow and steady wins the race. i'm sure this time next week you will be well on your way to a full recovery. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Em - glad to hear you are recovering, just get lots of rest and be patient, and before you know it you will be back to your old self! Any news on the pathology results? Did you get them already and I missed them? I hope everything was good!


AFM - yep, just waiting to head what my FS wants to do. I have read up some, and it doesn't sound like it is too difficult! I hope it turns out OK! Just waiting :coffee:


----------



## FirstTry

Yay for starting the cycle, Sandy!

Em: I'm glad you're off the strong painkillers. It sounds like you're making progress, even if it doesnt feel fast enough.

AFM, I'm 9dpo and got a BFN with fmu on a FRER. Enough acronyms in one sentence for ya?

Still have dull cramps. I'll test again at 11dpo. If AF comes, I will start my IVF cycle. So, either way, I'm hopeful.


----------



## Sandy83

Ladies below is just a little article in the news today about someone who underwent 5 IVf treatments which failed but ended falling pregnant naturally after misdiagnosis. So i guess there is always hope for the natural BFP! It's there if anyone wants to read.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...t-pregnant-naturally-So-victim-cruel-con.html

xx


----------



## Phantom710

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

Phantom710 said:


> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 550443

THAT's DEFINITELY A BFP!! CONGRATULATIONS!! AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Boofle

Yay phantom our first official bfp I'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sandy I just read that article and now I'm blubbing again jeez what is wrong with me :dohh:


----------



## L4hope

Cali, nice report! Rest up now and keep updating as you hear!

Em glad you are starting to feel a bit better. One more week and you'll be on your way!!

Sandy you're so close now..exciting!!


----------



## L4hope

You got it phantom!


----------



## alicatt

YAYAYAYAY!!!! Phantom that is awesome news! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Phantom710 said:


> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 550443

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

cali_kt said:


> AFM- I had my egg retrieval today. They got 41 eggs!!! :bodyb: After the ER, I was having a lot of pain and still am. I have had to take pain killers. I'm in more pain with the ER than my laparoscopy. I am quite worried about OHHS and am drinking loads of gatorade and protein diet. I really don't want my cycle cancelled but atleast I got a bunch of eggs so that I could do a FET if needed. I would hate to do another fresh. The embryologist called and said out of the 41, 37 were mature and survived ICSI. 25 of those were perfect. The others had varioceles, discoloration and some fragments in the outer shell (something like that). They will call with the fertilization report tomorrow. Until then I have a heating pad on and amtaking pain killers. :cry: Wish I didn't hurt this bad.

Wow, congrats on getting so many eggs in your ER!!! I think that is one for the record books!!!! :happydance::happydance: That is so awesome that you have lots of high quality embryos now. :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I am so sorry you aren't feeling well though, and I hope you feel better soon and that you can avoid OHSS and still move forward with ET for this cycle!!! Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations Phantom!!


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks everyone! I am going to take a test tomorrow and the next day, hopefully the line will be a bit darker and I will tell the parents :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations phantom. Yay for our first bfp hopefully the first of many more :happydance: xx


----------



## Phantom710

Who's next to POAS? :)


----------



## everhopeful

Phantom that's amazing!!
Congrats!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Phantom!

AFM: I went in for another beta today to make sure the HCG is leaving my system and I have an appt with my Dr tomorrow morning. I'm hoping we can start discussing the FET plan. We don't have a lot of time, so I'm a little impatient. :winkwink: I've gotten back to making my jewelry, which is helping to take my mind off the miscarriage. I just got a new logo, so it's like a new start. :) I'm starting to feel normal again.


----------



## Em260

Ali - the pathology results aren't back yet. Hopefully tomorrow, fx! 

Firsttry - Fx for you! 

Phantom - congrats!! :happydance: Wow maybe it's twins!

Lotus - good luck at your appointment tomorrow! I hope you can move on to a FET asap.


----------



## Mells54

Cali, WOW! That's an amazing number.

Phantom, congrats!!!

Em, feel better and don't rush things.

First try, fx for you!

Lotus, I hope you have a good appointment tomorrow.

Sandy, congrats on getting started!

AFM, nothing new...


----------



## L4hope

Cali did you get the fert report today?? I still can't believe how many mature eggs you had for ICSI!!!! Hope your next report is amazing too. How are you feeling? Ohss stay away!


----------



## MoBaby

cali that is a high number of eggs!! Bet you do feel bad. Hope OHSS stays away BUT if you do have signs of it it is better to do a frozen cycle because it can cause it to be really bad... and your body would be more receptive of the embryos if the estrogen levels were sky high... BUT hoping in 5 days you feel much much better!! CONGRATS!


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies dont know if Im in the right place but could I join? I had EC last friday my first icsi. I couldnt have ET because I ended up getting OHSS so my embryos have been frozen. I had 31 eggs 28 mature and 20 fertilized. I have to wait 3 month before I can have ET which will be March I think. What happens what happens with a FET? Ive heard its not has stressful on your body. Thanks


----------



## Phantom710

tinker--- both of my FETs have been really easy. Some meds before hand, but they don't seem to come highly with side effects, and then the transfer only take like 10 minutes. Doesn't hurt at all. Bed rest that day (and the next sometimes) but then it's back to basics (minus really strenuous activities)


----------



## FirstTry

Great numbers, TinkerBell! Sorry about the OHSS. Feel better soon.


----------



## Boofle

Hey phantom just looking at your signature did you tell the parents? :happydance:

Tinkerbell great number fet is definitely easier hope u feel better soon x


----------



## L4hope

Tinkerbell that's an awesome embie report!! But sorry you developed ohss, rest up and hope you feel better soon. FETs are a piece of cake!


----------



## everhopeful

Tink - sorry that you developed OHSS. I will be going for my FET late march. I've been told that it is much easier on the body but I am having my appointment on Monday to find out everything..

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Phantom710

Boofle said:


> Hey phantom just looking at your signature did you tell the parents? :happydance:
> 
> Tinkerbell great number fet is definitely easier hope u feel better soon x

I did! I was going to wait a few days but the mom text and told me she was really anxious. she knew I tested early last time, so she thought we were negative.

Got even darker lines this morning, I'm so happy :)


----------



## FirstTry

Phantom710 said:


> Boofle said:
> 
> 
> Hey phantom just looking at your signature did you tell the parents? :happydance:
> 
> Tinkerbell great number fet is definitely easier hope u feel better soon x
> 
> I did! I was going to wait a few days but the mom text and told me she was really anxious. she knew I tested early last time, so she thought we were negative.
> 
> Got even darker lines this morning, I'm so happy :)Click to expand...

Yay for darker lines! What did the parents say?


----------



## Phantom710

They are so happy! I know they are worried about miscarriage like last transfer, but they are staying very optimistic. They are really wanting them both to stick! (But of course would be happy if just one stuck around)


----------



## angied1

I saw my REI Dr end of Oct/2012. He started me on bc right away, AF arrived end of Nov so the stims were started. I was on Gonal F, Menopur, ganirellix & then trigger.... In the middle of my meds (start of Dec) I was informed that my Dr was on medical leave in mid Nov. They would not give me any info of why or when he would return, all they said was that he was monitoring my meds... Nurse changed my meds (per Dr) ER was done 12/9 with 18 follies 9 fertilized & ET was on 12/14 with 2 (according to Dr) not so great embryos, non made it to freeze. The 2ww was very emotional because aside of the wait I had no Dr to talk too... Of course IVF was not successful = ( Then I find out my Dr past away 1/08/13 when he left mid Nov, he was not coming back due to terminal illness... He was a great Dr, I even attended funeral, but I'm calling clinic to find out who altered my meds & who monitored my cycle & I'm getting the run around from the office. Another Dr from the office did call me to ask if I'm ready for my next cycle..... What should I do??? I want answers, is there somewhere I can call? I already have an appointment to go to another clinic but I lost thousands of dollars....


----------



## WannabeeMum

Lotus - how did your Dr appointment go today? Fx'd for great news!

Tinker - I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take care of yourself.

I am 11dp5dt and have now POAS 4x. DH refuses to get excited until we get an official report from my beta (blood work done today). But the double line this morning was hard to miss! After almost 2 years of trying, I can't believe it's finally happening!!!

You've started a good trend, Phantom!!!
 



Attached Files:







personal.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## alicatt

WannabeeMum said:


> Lotus - how did your Dr appointment go today? Fx'd for great news!
> 
> Tinker - I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take care of yourself.
> 
> I am 11dp5dt and have now POAS 4x. DH refuses to get excited until we get an official report from my beta (blood work done today). But the double line this morning was hard to miss! After almost 2 years of trying, I can't believe it's finally happening!!!
> 
> You've started a good trend, Phantom!!!

WannabeeMum - OMG That is awesome! Congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## alicatt

angied1 said:


> I saw my REI Dr end of Oct/2012. He started me on bc right away, AF arrived end of Nov so the stims were started. I was on Gonal F, Menopur, ganirellix & then trigger.... In the middle of my meds (start of Dec) I was informed that my Dr was on medical leave in mid Nov. They would not give me any info of why or when he would return, all they said was that he was monitoring my meds... Nurse changed my meds (per Dr) ER was done 12/9 with 18 follies 9 fertilized & ET was on 12/14 with 2 (according to Dr) not so great embryos, non made it to freeze. The 2ww was very emotional because aside of the wait I had no Dr to talk too... Of course IVF was not successful = ( Then I find out my Dr past away 1/08/13 when he left mid Nov, he was not coming back due to terminal illness... He was a great Dr, I even attended funeral, but I'm calling clinic to find out who altered my meds & who monitored my cycle & I'm getting the run around from the office. Another Dr from the office did call me to ask if I'm ready for my next cycle..... What should I do??? I want answers, is there somewhere I can call? I already have an appointment to go to another clinic but I lost thousands of dollars....

angied1 - IVF is a difficult situation, and depending on your diagnosis the odds can be as little as 5% success. Did your FS Office do the right thing? Probably not. They should have told you who was monitoring you and you should have been seeing an alternate doctor through your cycle. Did you go in for ultrasounds? Who administered them? Who called you to alter your meds? My guess is that an alternate FS in the office was doing so. However they should have been up front about it. 
With that said, IVF is not a guarantee, and you could have had the exact same response had your original FS been monitoring you. 
If I were you I would waltz into the office and ask to speak with the administrator. Explain what you have said here, and see what she says. It is a lot harder for them to ignore you when you are sitting right in front of you. Once you have let her explain, if you feel that the explanation is still less than satisfactory I would ask for a discounted rate on a future IVF. That is the best you can hope for I think. I asked for a discounted rate on my first one and was given 10% off if I paid cash, and on my second one I got 15% off. Simply because I asked (and there wasn't anything that they did wrong).

Good luck!


----------



## alicatt

tinkerbell197 said:


> Hi ladies dont know if Im in the right place but could I join? I had EC last friday my first icsi. I couldnt have ET because I ended up getting OHSS so my embryos have been frozen. I had 31 eggs 28 mature and 20 fertilized. I have to wait 3 month before I can have ET which will be March I think. What happens what happens with a FET? Ive heard its not has stressful on your body. Thanks

Tinker - if your Dr suggests freezing your embryos, go for that option. Insisting on continuing on with a transfer now would likely end up with a BFN, and on the off chance you did get a BFP, you'd probably end up in the hospital with severe OHSS. So take the recommendation and freeze your embryos and go for the FET. 

A FET (although I haven't had one yet - looking at late Feb early March) is basically the transfer, just of frozen embryos. They will likely prepare your uterus with some meds (estrogen and progesterone), but they will not be stimulating your ovaries. It is the stimulation of your ovaries that is the most difficult on your body, and what caused your OHSS. 

I hope that helps!

:dust:


----------



## FirstTry

WannabeeMum said:


> Lotus - how did your Dr appointment go today? Fx'd for great news!
> 
> Tinker - I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take care of yourself.
> 
> I am 11dp5dt and have now POAS 4x. DH refuses to get excited until we get an official report from my beta (blood work done today). But the double line this morning was hard to miss! After almost 2 years of trying, I can't believe it's finally happening!!!
> 
> You've started a good trend, Phantom!!!

YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! That's a nice, strong line, Wannabee. Mine were not that dark at 11dp5dt, if that helps. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I really hope it sticks and you get your miracle baby!!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

FirstTry said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Lotus - how did your Dr appointment go today? Fx'd for great news!
> 
> Tinker - I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take care of yourself.
> 
> I am 11dp5dt and have now POAS 4x. DH refuses to get excited until we get an official report from my beta (blood work done today). But the double line this morning was hard to miss! After almost 2 years of trying, I can't believe it's finally happening!!!
> 
> You've started a good trend, Phantom!!!
> 
> YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! That's a nice, strong line, Wannabee. Mine were not that dark at 11dp5dt, if that helps. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really hope it sticks and you get your miracle baby!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Got the call and my beta was 178. It's confirmed - :bfp:


----------



## alicatt

WannabeeMum said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Lotus - how did your Dr appointment go today? Fx'd for great news!
> 
> Tinker - I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take care of yourself.
> 
> I am 11dp5dt and have now POAS 4x. DH refuses to get excited until we get an official report from my beta (blood work done today). But the double line this morning was hard to miss! After almost 2 years of trying, I can't believe it's finally happening!!!
> 
> You've started a good trend, Phantom!!!
> 
> YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! That's a nice, strong line, Wannabee. Mine were not that dark at 11dp5dt, if that helps. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really hope it sticks and you get your miracle baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Got the call and my beta was 178. It's confirmed - :bfp:Click to expand...

That is great news! :yipee:


----------



## Mells54

WannabeeMum said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Lotus - how did your Dr appointment go today? Fx'd for great news!
> 
> Tinker - I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take care of yourself.
> 
> I am 11dp5dt and have now POAS 4x. DH refuses to get excited until we get an official report from my beta (blood work done today). But the double line this morning was hard to miss! After almost 2 years of trying, I can't believe it's finally happening!!!
> 
> You've started a good trend, Phantom!!!
> 
> YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! That's a nice, strong line, Wannabee. Mine were not that dark at 11dp5dt, if that helps. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really hope it sticks and you get your miracle baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Got the call and my beta was 178. It's confirmed - :bfp:Click to expand...

Congrats!!! great news! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, WannaBee!! :happydance: :happydance: That's a great dark line! :wohoo:

AFM: I saw my Dr today. My hcg is at 4, which is considered negative, so we can move forward with the FET. I'm starting BCP tonight and the nurse is supposed to call me soon with a schedule. I'm still unsure of the timeline, so hopefully the IVF schedule will line up with our moving schedule. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Wannabee! Let's keep this train rolling ladies! :)

Lotus- I'm glad to hear you get to get started again!

Had my first blood test today, my estrogen levels were "perfect" and so I can reduce the lupron to 5 units a day and start the delestrogen shots on Monday. Next is a u/s and blood test on the 31. 25 days left!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> Congrats Wannabee! Let's keep this train rolling ladies! :)
> 
> Lotus- I'm glad to hear you get to get started again!
> 
> Had my first blood test today, my estrogen levels were "perfect" and so I can reduce the lupron to 5 units a day and start the delestrogen shots on Monday. Next is a u/s and blood test on the 31. 25 days left!

YAY! So nice when things go well :thumbup: Here is hoping that your FET continues to go smoothly!


----------



## alicatt

FS appointment in about 9 hours, here is hoping that I get some answers! I have written down the following questions:

1) Why are my NK cells elevated? 
2) What caused them to be so? (ie. am I fighting an infection, or cancer and that is why they are elevated)
3) Should we do a uterine biopsy or retest the NK? (both would be expensive)
4) What treatment does my FS suggest, side effects, costs? Options? Advantages of each option? Disadvantages of each option?
5) When can we start my FET?

Once we sort out the above questions, I believe that we'll be planning my FET. So I might have some dates in just a few short hours! :yipee: I have decided to just GO for it, why skip a month (unless the FS wants to do more tests). I'm starting to feel better after the last IVF, and want to push forward and make that baby (well that part is done), I guess I should say, make that baby stick! :haha:

:dust:


----------



## Phantom710

That is a GREAT line :)


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks Ladies I glad FET is a lot easier I dont think I can go through getting OHSS again, its the most awful pain ever! Just hope they are strong enough to thaw and grow. Just waiting for follow up appointment now and see when I can have my snow babies back :) xx

Congratulations wannabeemum that without a doubt is a defo BFP xx


----------



## Boofle

Wannabe yay I knew it :hugs: beautiful lines I'm so happy for you both. Does ur oh believe it now :haha:

Phantom not long till your beta - can they tell if its twins from beta numbers - I'm not familiar cos they don't do that at my clinic!!

Tinker bell I was told by my embryologist that the thaw rates are very high 90-95% so I don't think you need to worry. How many frosties do u have?


----------



## Boofle

Oooooh em is it today u get ur path report? :hugs:

We were waiting on a fert report - who was that? I'm sorry I can't remember :dohh:

Ali I hope you get all the answers you need hun and you can move on ASAP


----------



## angied1

alicatt said:


> angied1 said:
> 
> 
> I saw my REI Dr end of Oct/2012. He started me on bc right away, AF arrived end of Nov so the stims were started. I was on Gonal F, Menopur, ganirellix & then trigger.... In the middle of my meds (start of Dec) I was informed that my Dr was on medical leave in mid Nov. They would not give me any info of why or when he would return, all they said was that he was monitoring my meds... Nurse changed my meds (per Dr) ER was done 12/9 with 18 follies 9 fertilized & ET was on 12/14 with 2 (according to Dr) not so great embryos, non made it to freeze. The 2ww was very emotional because aside of the wait I had no Dr to talk too... Of course IVF was not successful = ( Then I find out my Dr past away 1/08/13 when he left mid Nov, he was not coming back due to terminal illness... He was a great Dr, I even attended funeral, but I'm calling clinic to find out who altered my meds & who monitored my cycle & I'm getting the run around from the office. Another Dr from the office did call me to ask if I'm ready for my next cycle..... What should I do??? I want answers, is there somewhere I can call? I already have an appointment to go to another clinic but I lost thousands of dollars....
> 
> angied1 - IVF is a difficult situation, and depending on your diagnosis the odds can be as little as 5% success. Did your FS Office do the right thing? Probably not. They should have told you who was monitoring you and you should have been seeing an alternate doctor through your cycle. Did you go in for ultrasounds? Who administered them? Who called you to alter your meds? My guess is that an alternate FS in the office was doing so. However they should have been up front about it.
> With that said, IVF is not a guarantee, and you could have had the exact same response had your original FS been monitoring you.
> If I were you I would waltz into the office and ask to speak with the administrator. Explain what you have said here, and see what she says. It is a lot harder for them to ignore you when you are sitting right in front of you. Once you have let her explain, if you feel that the explanation is still less than satisfactory I would ask for a discounted rate on a future IVF. That is the best you can hope for I think. I asked for a discounted rate on my first one and was given 10% off if I paid cash, and on my second one I got 15% off. Simply because I asked (and there wasn't anything that they did wrong).
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your response. I did have monitoring, all done by the nurse. My fertility problem is DH has low count (3mil), but I chose icsi for that reason. At one of my ultrasounds the nurse told me that my meds were being changed. Funeral was on a Sat & billing called me on Monday to ask if I wanted to start another cycle, I needed to make pay in full again prior to procedure. I explained the situation & asked if I can receive a discount. I was told not by her, I can make an appt to talk to a Dr but they had no appt available until mid Feb since no Dr was assigned to office yet. 
I'm suppose to start new stims meds 1/25, according to nurse. I think I will skip this cycle & go to another clinic = ( 
Any recommendation for clinics in IL?


----------



## tinkerbell197

Boofle said:


> Wannabe yay I knew it :hugs: beautiful lines I'm so happy for you both. Does ur oh believe it now :haha:
> 
> Phantom not long till your beta - can they tell if its twins from beta numbers - I'm not familiar cos they don't do that at my clinic!!
> 
> Tinker bell I was told by my embryologist that the thaw rates are very high 90-95% so I don't think you need to worry. How many frosties do u have?

Hi Ive got 20 but they froze the next day so dont know the grading that worrys me x


----------



## Boofle

Tinker bell how come they didn't grade them? Freezing is a really expensive procedure so I didn't think they froze unless they were looking great!!


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - fantastic news!!

Lotus - so glad you can move on and hoping that it all fits into your time frame.

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - good luck with today. I have similar questions for my Monday appointment. I have yo wait until end of march to fit into school holidays as I'm a teacher and school is pretty fed up with me!
It's annoying but I'm trying to use the time as best I can to research research research as I believe I have an implantation problem.

My son was an emergency c sect and I'm worried about scarring which I'm going to ask about.

Hope you get some answers!


----------



## everhopeful

Tink - did they freeze them on day 5 or before? If day 5 they should have written down the grades and you can ask.

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

Welcome Tinker & Angied :hi: sounds like you have both been through a lot. The ladies have gave you some good advice. Fx'd for the both of you in your next cycle :hugs:

Wannabe - Yay our first official :bfp: Good start to 2013 :happydance:

Phantom - Great news on the darker lines and telling the parents :happydance:

Cali - it's your Fertility report we are waiting for, have you heard anything? :hugs:

Ali - Looks like you have all your questions sort. Good luck with your appt and hope you get the answers you want. Will be watching out for your post :hugs:

Lotus - Great news that you will be able to move forward soon :hugs:

Em - Any news on your results? :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :kiss:

AFM - had to go for blood test today to see what is happening with my hormones as still only spotting no full AF as of yet so the clinic just wanted to see what is going on. Looks like my scan date is going to be moved from next friday to a later date will find out this afternoon so looking like FET will be put back a week. Will get confirmation this afternoon :kiss: xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

everhopeful said:


> Tink - did they freeze them on day 5 or before? If day 5 they should have written down the grades and you can ask.
> 
> Xx

Hiya I had EC on friday and they froze them on Saturday so I have no idea. Im sure thats what they said but I was very poorly and in a lot of pain so alot of what was said went right over my head. I will find out when I go to the follow up.


----------



## tinkerbell197

Boofle said:


> Tinker bell how come they didn't grade them? Freezing is a really expensive procedure so I didn't think they froze unless they were looking great!!

I dont know, when I spoken to them I was really poorly and it alot of pain so didnt really take much in. I will find out at the foloow up no doubt?


----------



## Sandy83

Well looks like FET is going to be put back a week as blood test came back to say my estrogen and progesterone levels are too high to start taking the Oestradiol tablets at the moment but shows i'm due to have full AF in a couple of days. Fx'd ill get AF over the weekend and start tablets next week. Looks like I'm going to be doing transfer either 6th or 8th Feb. Fx'd no more delays xx


----------



## Phantom710

Boofle said:


> Phantom not long till your beta - can they tell if its twins from beta numbers - I'm not familiar cos they don't do that at my clinic!!

Not 100% but higher numbers can lead to a bigger chance of twins. I won't know for sure until The U/S at 6 weeks.



Sandy83 said:


> Well looks like FET is going to be put back a week as blood test came back to say my estrogen and progesterone levels are too high to start taking the Oestradiol tablets at the moment but shows i'm due to have full AF in a couple of days. Fx'd ill get AF over the weekend and start tablets next week. Looks like I'm going to be doing transfer either 6th or 8th Feb. Fx'd no more delays xx

Bummer :S but at least it's only a week and not a full month :)


----------



## Sandy83

Phantom710 said:


> Bummer :S but at least it's only a week and not a full month :)

Exactly and its best to get my body right and my womb nice and fluffy for those little embies to snuggle into xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Well looks like FET is going to be put back a week as blood test came back to say my estrogen and progesterone levels are too high to start taking the Oestradiol tablets at the moment but shows i'm due to have full AF in a couple of days. Fx'd ill get AF over the weekend and start tablets next week. Looks like I'm going to be doing transfer either 6th or 8th Feb. Fx'd no more delays xx

Sandy- we should be within days of each other for ET.. fx'd for you!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I understand your disappointment in being postponed, but like you said it is better to be ready than proceed in unfavorable conditions. Fx'd for ya! I'll be just a week behind ya!


----------



## Edamame

Sandy, sorry you got pushed back. Hope AF comes soon! We'll be having our transfers very close together!


----------



## annmc30

I was at clinic 2day at er is Monday  Ive got 25 follices sizes 15-22


----------



## L4hope

BabyD225 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like FET is going to be put back a week as blood test came back to say my estrogen and progesterone levels are too high to start taking the Oestradiol tablets at the moment but shows i'm due to have full AF in a couple of days. Fx'd ill get AF over the weekend and start tablets next week. Looks like I'm going to be doing transfer either 6th or 8th Feb. Fx'd no more delays xx
> 
> Sandy- we should be within days of each other for ET.. fx'd for you!Click to expand...

My transfer is Feb 8th. And Edamame a couple days later. There will be a lot of us in the tww together!


----------



## alicatt

angied1 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angied1 said:
> 
> 
> I saw my REI Dr end of Oct/2012. He started me on bc right away, AF arrived end of Nov so the stims were started. I was on Gonal F, Menopur, ganirellix & then trigger.... In the middle of my meds (start of Dec) I was informed that my Dr was on medical leave in mid Nov. They would not give me any info of why or when he would return, all they said was that he was monitoring my meds... Nurse changed my meds (per Dr) ER was done 12/9 with 18 follies 9 fertilized & ET was on 12/14 with 2 (according to Dr) not so great embryos, non made it to freeze. The 2ww was very emotional because aside of the wait I had no Dr to talk too... Of course IVF was not successful = ( Then I find out my Dr past away 1/08/13 when he left mid Nov, he was not coming back due to terminal illness... He was a great Dr, I even attended funeral, but I'm calling clinic to find out who altered my meds & who monitored my cycle & I'm getting the run around from the office. Another Dr from the office did call me to ask if I'm ready for my next cycle..... What should I do??? I want answers, is there somewhere I can call? I already have an appointment to go to another clinic but I lost thousands of dollars....
> 
> angied1 - IVF is a difficult situation, and depending on your diagnosis the odds can be as little as 5% success. Did your FS Office do the right thing? Probably not. They should have told you who was monitoring you and you should have been seeing an alternate doctor through your cycle. Did you go in for ultrasounds? Who administered them? Who called you to alter your meds? My guess is that an alternate FS in the office was doing so. However they should have been up front about it.
> With that said, IVF is not a guarantee, and you could have had the exact same response had your original FS been monitoring you.
> If I were you I would waltz into the office and ask to speak with the administrator. Explain what you have said here, and see what she says. It is a lot harder for them to ignore you when you are sitting right in front of you. Once you have let her explain, if you feel that the explanation is still less than satisfactory I would ask for a discounted rate on a future IVF. That is the best you can hope for I think. I asked for a discounted rate on my first one and was given 10% off if I paid cash, and on my second one I got 15% off. Simply because I asked (and there wasn't anything that they did wrong).
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your response. I did have monitoring, all done by the nurse. My fertility problem is DH has low count (3mil), but I chose icsi for that reason. At one of my ultrasounds the nurse told me that my meds were being changed. Funeral was on a Sat & billing called me on Monday to ask if I wanted to start another cycle, I needed to make pay in full again prior to procedure. I explained the situation & asked if I can receive a discount. I was told not by her, I can make an appt to talk to a Dr but they had no appt available until mid Feb since no Dr was assigned to office yet.
> I'm suppose to start new stims meds 1/25, according to nurse. I think I will skip this cycle & go to another clinic = (
> Any recommendation for clinics in IL?Click to expand...

I think you are making a good choice. Starting a new cycle without a Dr in the office is ludicrous! Wait until you see my post in a bit about the detailed work my FS is doing with me. So I think finding another clinic is appropriate. Make sure that your old clinic sends their protocol to your new place so they can review it and use it in their plan for your next cycle. :dust:


----------



## FirstTry

I'm sorry if this has been asked 1000 times, but I'm trying to decide btw FET and a fresh IVF cycle. What is the protocol for FET?

I think for a fresh cycle, it's 3 weeks of bcp, followed by 2 weeks of stims, right? How much time does a FET save? And what are the meds for FET?


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Well looks like FET is going to be put back a week as blood test came back to say my estrogen and progesterone levels are too high to start taking the Oestradiol tablets at the moment but shows i'm due to have full AF in a couple of days. Fx'd ill get AF over the weekend and start tablets next week. Looks like I'm going to be doing transfer either 6th or 8th Feb. Fx'd no more delays xx

UGH.. sorry to hear about your delay, but it is only a few days right? It will be worth it as you'll be starting things at the right point in your cycle.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked 1000 times, but I'm trying to decide btw FET and a fresh IVF cycle. What is the protocol for FET?
> 
> I think for a fresh cycle, it's 3 weeks of bcp, followed by 2 weeks of stims, right? How much time does a FET save? And what are the meds for FET?

First -

In both fresh and frozen you may encounter BCP and Lupron, as well as the estrogen and progesterone support after transfer. The main difference is the stimulation meds. In fresh you need the stim meds, in frozen you don't. Also the cost is a lot less for a FET as you won't need to have as many ultrasounds or blood draws, and you don't have to do the ER or ICSI and most of the work has already been done by the embryologist. Once your body is ready for the transfer, they will defrost your embryos, most likely do assisted hatching and do the transfer. A FET is WAY easier on your system. 

Most FS offices recommend using up your frozen before doing another IVF. However if the quality of the frozen embryos is in question or they've uncovered some odd reason why doing a FET would not be beneficial then doing another IVF would make sense. Personally I would go for the frozen. Also some women that have issues with implantation or MC could benefit from a frozen cycle. The main reason is that you haven't had the stim meds, and your endometrium is much more receptive to implantation and keeping it there.

I hope that helps!


----------



## LotusBlossom

First- my friend has done 9 IVF cycles, 2 were successful. She told me that in her experience, FET is better because it's shorter and your body doesn't have to go through as much. From what I've been told, it's easier to relax with a FET. I'm pumped about doing a FET. :winkwink: I'm still waiting for the nurse to call with my schedule, but I am starting BCP now and we are ordering the Lupron. My Dr gave me a basic overview saying it's BCP, Lupron (2 kits) and some pills. I'm not sure what the pills are, but I am thrilled to only have Lupron shots. Those are the easiest. You just have to prepare the lining and do the transfer. Woo! I started the BCP last night and Dr knows we have to leave the island by early March, so apparently we will do the transfer in Feb. I definitely vote for the FET, but you should see what your Dr recommends.


----------



## alicatt

Hello Ladies :hi:

I had my appointment with my FS this morning, and it went well. We have a tentative plan, and it follows. This may be more than you want to know, but I figure that it will be good for future women who are curious about NK cells!

*1) Why are my NK cells elevated?*

They are elevated because they are. There is no answer, at this point in my life they are elevated, but that doesn't mean that they will be for life. He used the democratic party and the republican party and their defense budgets as an analogy. Right now my immune system is high like it would be under a republican administration, but in a few more years it could be low as in a democratic party administration. Having an elevated NK cell count is normally a good thing as it fights the common cold, and flu and cancer. However for some women it also means it will kill your embryo.

*2) What is your recommended plan?*

We went back and forth on this. The test they did to determine if my NK cells were elevated included suppressing them with IVIg and Intralipids (the 2 options for suppressing NK cells) to see if my body would respond appropriately. My body did, and with the IVIg they dropped from 12 down to 8, and with Intralipids they went from 12 down to 9. Both would be satisfactory as we want the number to be under 10. The recommendation is to do an infusion before transfer, and if you end up pregnant do 3 more infusions (1 per month). The IVIg infusion costs $3000 per infusion and the Intralipids cost $1000 per infusion, not covered by insurance (of course). So my FS's recommendation (and actually my initial thought as well) was to do the first infusion with IVIg, and if I get pregnant to follow up with the Intralipids for the last 3 infusions. 

*3) Should we do further testing to ensure I don't have any uterine/entometrial issues?*

He brought up a test that is brand new to the US, in fact he said I could very well be the first person to do it in the US. This is something that has been widely done in Europe and they have had great success with it. They are branching out to the US, and are setting up a lab in Miami, FL. My FS is going to be one of the Dr's that are working with them and continuing the testing in the US. I asked about what the procedures are and he said that we would do a trial cycle. So we'd just monitor everything and create the exact same environment for the transfer, but not actually do the transfer. During the cycle there would be 2 endometrial biopsies, timed around the implantation window. This would do 2 things. First it would determine the length of my implantation window (normal is 4-5 days), and second it would determine if there were any abnormalities that we would have to deal with. I asked him about cost as this sounded expensive. He said he would run all of the testing through my insurance, and they would cover it, except for the testing of the biopsies. He said that he would work with me and the company that is doing this testing to come up with a discounted rate since this is a new type of test in the US market. So I would have to pay a few co-pays, and the medications necessary for a FET, along with the discounted rate for the testing of the biopsies.


So with all of that said here is the cycle (well 2 cycles):

1) Call when I get my next period. 
2) Go in and have base ultrasound on day 2-4 of my cycle
3) Be monitored via ultrasound and blood work to detail my cycle, and when the time comes do the biopsies (this is an in office procedure) not a big deal.
4) Get the results from the biopsy, and use the results to ensure we don't have endometrial issues and to pinpoint the best day of my cycle for implantation
5) Wait for my next period to arrive
6) Base ultrasound on day 3-4 of my cycle
7) Monitored via ultrasound and blood work until transfer day
8) Transfer
9) Wait to see if it takes [-o&lt;


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> Hello Ladies :hi:
> 
> I had my appointment with my FS this morning, and it went well. We have a tentative plan, and it follows. This may be more than you want to know, but I figure that it will be good for future women who are curious about NK cells!
> 
> *1) Why are my NK cells elevated?*
> 
> They are elevated because they are. There is no answer, at this point in my life they are elevated, but that doesn't mean that they will be for life. He used the democratic party and the republican party and their defense budgets as an analogy. Right now my immune system is high like it would be under a republican administration, but in a few more years it could be low as in a democratic party administration. Having an elevated NK cell count is normally a good thing as it fights the common cold, and flu and cancer. However for some women it also means it will kill your embryo.
> 
> *2) What is your recommended plan?*
> 
> We went back and forth on this. The test they did to determine if my NK cells were elevated included suppressing them with IVIg and Intralipids (the 2 options for suppressing NK cells) to see if my body would respond appropriately. My body did, and with the IVIg they dropped from 12 down to 8, and with Intralipids they went from 12 down to 9. Both would be satisfactory as we want the number to be under 10. The recommendation is to do an infusion before transfer, and if you end up pregnant do 3 more infusions (1 per month). The IVIg infusion costs $3000 per infusion and the Intralipids cost $1000 per infusion, not covered by insurance (of course). So my FS's recommendation (and actually my initial thought as well) was to do the first infusion with IVIg, and if I get pregnant to follow up with the Intralipids for the last 3 infusions.
> 
> *3) Should we do further testing to ensure I don't have any uterine/entometrial issues?*
> 
> He brought up a test that is brand new to the US, in fact he said I could very well be the first person to do it in the US. This is something that has been widely done in Europe and they have had great success with it. They are branching out to the US, and are setting up a lab in Miami, FL. My FS is going to be one of the Dr's that are working with them and continuing the testing in the US. I asked about what the procedures are and he said that we would do a trial cycle. So we'd just monitor everything and create the exact same environment for the transfer, but not actually do the transfer. During the cycle there would be 2 endometrial biopsies, timed around the implantation window. This would do 2 things. First it would determine the length of my implantation window (normal is 4-5 days), and second it would determine if there were any abnormalities that we would have to deal with. I asked him about cost as this sounded expensive. He said he would run all of the testing through my insurance, and they would cover it, except for the testing of the biopsies. He said that he would work with me and the company that is doing this testing to come up with a discounted rate since this is a new type of test in the US market. So I would have to pay a few co-pays, and the medications necessary for a FET, along with the discounted rate for the testing of the biopsies.
> 
> 
> So with all of that said here is the cycle (well 2 cycles):
> 
> 1) Call when I get my next period.
> 2) Go in and have base ultrasound on day 2-4 of my cycle
> 3) Be monitored via ultrasound and blood work to detail my cycle, and when the time comes do the biopsies (this is an in office procedure) not a big deal.
> 4) Get the results from the biopsy, and use the results to ensure we don't have endometrial issues and to pinpoint the best day of my cycle for implantation
> 5) Wait for my next period to arrive
> 6) Base ultrasound on day 3-4 of my cycle
> 7) Monitored via ultrasound and blood work until transfer day
> 8) Transfer
> 9) Wait to see if it takes [-o&lt;

Ali- Happy you have answers... this may seem like a dumb question.. but how would one know if they had NK cells to begin with? After a MC?


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Ali- Happy you have answers... this may seem like a dumb question.. but how would one know if they had NK cells to begin with? After a MC?

You would have to get tested. The lab that did my tests was called Fertility & Cryrogenics Lab and they are in Downers Grove, IL https://www.fclab.us/ They are the ones that tested me and then did the immune suppressing tests to see what type of immuno-suppression would work for me (IVIg or Intralipids).

This was a test that my FS suggested I do, and it was expensive $580, but it was helpful for me to do! It is something that some FS's consider for RMC (repeat miscarriage), or implantation failure. If you fit in those categories, then it would be something to discuss with your FS.


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, sounds like you have a plan in place. So happy you got some answers xxx


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, Ali and Lotus! I'm leaning toward FET, especially if it will save us a couple weeks. In terms of cost, we bought an expensive insurance policy for 2013 that will cover up to $30k of treatment and $8k of meds. So, the decision will be based on other considerations.

I'm going to ask my RE for sample protocols to compare.

Ali: you are so knowledgable about all of this stuff. And on the cutting edge! I can tell that your kid is going to be very well educated!


----------



## ttcbaby117

firsttry - are you using donor eggs? Or do you already have eggs frozen for a FET?

Lotus - glad you have a plan.

ali - that is great information. thank you for sharing it. Also it is wonderful that you will be getting this test done. I go to a clinic in Miami and should I need it might have my dr do this test on me.

phantom - congrats to you and the new parents...that is such wonderful news!

wannabee - woohoo...congrats hun!

cali - are you ok hun? How are you feeling? Those are some wonderful numbers, I hope you have been able to keep OHSS at bay!


----------



## FirstTry

Ttc: we have 3 frozen embryos from our last cycle. We were going to do a fresh cycle to get as many as possible before I get older (DH's idea), but I'm rethinking that now that we're getting close to starting the cycle. FET sounds much easier on the body. And if it shaves 2 weeks off the schedule, that would be awesome! Does it? I'm still waiting for that answer from my doctor.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes it does...as you dont have to do the stimming portion. 

I can see what you are saying...bank your eggs while you can. Yeah thats a tough decision.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Ttc: we have 3 frozen embryos from our last cycle. We were going to do a fresh cycle to get as many as possible before I get older (DH's idea), but I'm rethinking that now that we're getting close to starting the cycle. FET sounds much easier on the body. And if it shaves 2 weeks off the schedule, that would be awesome! Does it? I'm still waiting for that answer from my doctor.

Well.. I think it all comes down to your age and your AMH? Were you diagnosed with having diminished ovarian reserve? Are your embryos of good quality?

If you have insurance that allows you to do IVF, then maybe do another cycle in 2013 to get more eggs, then you can do more FET's if it doesn't work, or potentially have more embryos for 2014/15 to have a second shot?

I think you need to sit down with DH and your FS and look at your egg quality, embryo quality, DH sperm, your original infertility issues, the toll a fresh IVF cycle takes on your body, along with any other testing they may want to do, and come up with a decision.

FET does not shave time off your cycle, the type of cycle your FS chooses will possibly shave time. A cycle is either a long lupron cycle where you are on BCP and then lupron then followed by a typical 28 (or so) cycle.
If you skip the BCP and lupron, your cycle is still your normal cycle, that is somewhere around 28 days. The long lupron cycle or a normal cycle can be used in both fresh and FET. So there is no shaving off time (besides skipping the BCP and lupron). It just depends on what your Dr determines is the best protocol for you. His determination will be based upon your hormone levels and whether suppression is necessary prior to your cycle. Suppression is helpful if you have hormone imbalances (PCOS), or are apt to respond too well to stimulation. It is also used in FET, I think to help control your estrogen level so that it doesn't get too high to fast? (this is just an assumption as I have not researched this yet).

If I were in your shoes, and knowing that you have never done a full IVF cycle (that your last cycle was initially an IUI that got pushed into an IVF), and knowing that you paid for insurance for IVF for 2013, I'd go with a full fresh IVF, and get your FS to create a protocol that suits your current fertility issues. With that in mind, you will want him to tailor the cycle to improve embryo quality (if necessary) and improve total quantity (if possible) so you can then do a fresh transfer, and have embryos to freeze for future use! That being said, the final decision is yours, and one you should make with your DH and FS! Tough decisions, but I'm sure you will make the right decision for you! :thumbup:

I have spent many hours researching IVF, the ups and downs, and I have an analytical mind (I problem solve for a living) so I guess it lends itself to understanding IVF. Also, part of my jobs is to convey technical issues in a way that most people would understand. Plus I hope that my thoughts will aid you (and others who may read this in the future). If there is one thing I know, its that IVF is an amazing thing, but so difficult for couples as there is so much left unsaid. Plus there is so much research to do in the field to understand why IVFs fail, and how protocols can be further improved upon.


----------



## Em260

I finally got the pathology results and it's good news!! :yipee: The margins are clear, meaning my doctor got everything during my surgery, and it's the same type of tumor I had last time which has a great prognosis. So no chemo necessary :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

First: I would like to know about that insurance plan! :)


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> I finally got the pathology results and it's good news!! :yipee: The margins are clear, meaning my doctor got everything during my surgery, and it's the same type of tumor I had last time which has a great prognosis. So no chemo necessary :happydance: :happydance:

Excellent news! So happy for you! So does that mean you will do another fresh IVF? Or will you just do a FET?


First - yes, I think I would like to know about that IVF insurance too!


----------



## MoBaby

EM !!! YAY!!! Sooooo glad!!!!


----------



## Em260

Wanabee and Phantom - congrats!!! :happydance: 

Sandy - I'm sorry you're delayed :hugs: but I agree with the others that it's best to start the cycle with your levels where they should be. 

Ali - wow, that it so amazing they not only discoverd your NK cells but were able to test which type of treatment they respond to :thumbup: I think your plan sounds like a good one. It's so good your FS is offering that new test for implantation as well! 

First - I've struggled over whether to do another full cycle IVF or just a FET. We've decided to do another full cycle to bank more embryos. My thinking is my eggs are only getting older and it would be good to have more embryos on ice since we would really like to have more than one child. I have low amh so that factored in our decision as well. DH and I sat down and wrote out an actual pro and con list on paper which helped us. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got the pathology results and it's good news!! :yipee: The margins are clear, meaning my doctor got everything during my surgery, and it's the same type of tumor I had last time which has a great prognosis. So no chemo necessary :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Excellent news! So happy for you! So does that mean you will do another fresh IVF? Or will you just do a FET?
> 
> 
> First - yes, I think I would like to know about that IVF insurance too!Click to expand...

Thanks, Ali!! I'm so so happy right now! This was really the best outcome I could have ever hoped for. We're going for another fresh IVF to bank more embryos. It's so tempting to just do a FET since I know it's so much easier on the body. But I have low amh and DH and I would also like more than one child. Greedy, I know, because I would be lucky and thrilled to have one child at this point. I've had two previous losses due to my blood clotting disorder so that has really pushed my decision as well.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Em! :wohoo: :wohoo: I am so very happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: Your news just made my afternoon!


----------



## Em260

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Em! :wohoo: :wohoo: I am so very happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: Your news just made my afternoon!

Aww thanks Lotus!! Just read your update and I'm so happy you can move right to your FET :yipee:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got the pathology results and it's good news!! :yipee: The margins are clear, meaning my doctor got everything during my surgery, and it's the same type of tumor I had last time which has a great prognosis. So no chemo necessary :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Excellent news! So happy for you! So does that mean you will do another fresh IVF? Or will you just do a FET?
> 
> 
> First - yes, I think I would like to know about that IVF insurance too!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Ali!! I'm so so happy right now! This was really the best outcome I could have ever hoped for. We're going for another fresh IVF to bank more embryos. It's so tempting to just do a FET since I know it's so much easier on the body. But I have low amh and DH and I would also like more than one child. Greedy, I know, because I would be lucky and thrilled to have one child at this point. I've had two previous losses due to my blood clotting disorder so that has really pushed my decision as well.Click to expand...

I know, I really want to have more than 1 child too. I'm hoping for twins. Some people think I'm crazy as a single woman :wacko: but I just want to have 2 kids! The other option is for my first FET to work, and to use my last 2 embryos in the future for a second FET. So I guess we will see how things work!

It sounds like you have made the correct decision for your plan too. Especially if you have a history of cancer. Not that we want to see you getting it again, but at least if you bank your embryos you will have a chance in the future for more children even if you have to use a surrogate. Congrats again on the awesome prognosis! :wohoo:!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Em that's fabulous news from your surgery!! Great that you can do another fresh cycle to have more frosties for the future. That's one worry I have with our FET this cycle cuz we will only have one embie left for later IF we get pregnant this cycle. But I just keep telling myself it will be what it will be, and I'll be blessed to have one. Best case scenario is twins for sure. Then I won't have to worry about having money to try for more. 

Ali sounds like your re is very thorough and has an excellent plan for your next cycle. I'll be interested to see how the biopsies go for you. I just had an endo biopsy last week to hopefully help with implantation for my upcoming FET.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Em that's fabulous news from your surgery!! Great that you can do another fresh cycle to have more frosties for the future. That's one worry I have with our FET this cycle cuz we will only have one embie left for later IF we get pregnant this cycle. But I just keep telling myself it will be what it will be, and I'll be blessed to have one. Best case scenario is twins for sure. Then I won't have to worry about having money to try for more.
> 
> Ali sounds like your re is very thorough and has an excellent plan for your next cycle. I'll be interested to see how the biopsies go for you. I just had an endo biopsy last week to hopefully help with implantation for my upcoming FET.

OOOH.. that was something I wanted to research. Is the biopsy painful? Does it take very long? Did you have any spotting afterwards? I had heard about doing a biopsy to improve implantation, and a few weeks ago my FS said that it was hogwash. Then he suggests this new procedure? :wacko: I guess it is different as the biopsies are designed to help pinpoint the implantation window which can vary between women, and maybe it is only 2 days long instead of 5? :shrug: I'll let you know how it goes!

I hope you are feeling better after the biopsy and are getting ready for your FET!


----------



## Edamame

Em260 said:


> I finally got the pathology results and it's good news!! :yipee: The margins are clear, meaning my doctor got everything during my surgery, and it's the same type of tumor I had last time which has a great prognosis. So no chemo necessary :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations! That is fantastic news! So glad you don't have to do chemo!


----------



## L4hope

Ali, most that I have seen here have done endo biopsies with an FET cycle but some have done with fresh too. It's done the cycle before your transfer. The "injury" to the lining is supposed to help make the lining more receptive for implantation. Im surprised your fs feels that way but yet is open to the other biopsy study. Who knows? My Fs said they don't do it as standard treatment, but when everything else is looking good they do it to add an extra boost. There are so many factors that go into getting pregnant that I don't even know how they can control a study to pin point what things work and what doesn't. Then you add the differences in each woman. Too many variables. I look at it as why not try something that has obviously seemed to have an impact/work on some women. Just like acupuncture has helped women. I haven't been able to bring myself to do that yet..too darn expensive. 

As for the procedure. It's very quick, about 5 minutes all said and done. However it's absolutely UNCOMFORTABLE for about 30 seconds to a minute. They use a catheter to go in for the tissue sample. But then it's over and you feel fine. I didn't have any spotting, 
but you can. You can take ibuprofen about an hour before. It's really quite simple. At this point I'm game for giving it a whirl. Wake up uterus, take in these babies!!


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ali, most that I have seen here have done endo biopsies with an FET cycle but some have done with fresh too. It's done the cycle before your transfer. The "injury" to the lining is supposed to help make the lining more receptive for implantation. Im surprised your fs feels that way but yet is open to the other biopsy study. Who knows? My Fs said they don't do it as standard treatment, but when everything else is looking good they do it to add an extra boost. There are so many factors that go into getting pregnant that I don't even know how they can control a study to pin point what things work and what doesn't. Then you add the differences in each woman. Too many variables. I look at it as why not try something that has obviously seemed to have an impact/work on some women. Just like acupuncture has helped women. I haven't been able to bring myself to do that yet..too darn expensive.
> 
> As for the procedure. It's very quick, about 5 minutes all said and done. However it's absolutely UNCOMFORTABLE for about 30 seconds to a minute. They use a catheter to go in for the tissue sample. But then it's over and you feel fine. I didn't have any spotting,
> but you can. You can take ibuprofen about an hour before. It's really quite simple. At this point I'm game for giving it a whirl. Wake up uterus, take in these babies!!

Sounds like a great plan for you! And your FET is coming up.. just a few more weeks! :thumbup: I have no idea what my FS was thinking, other than he had only just gone to a lecture with the IVI Spain people doing the endometrial biopsy to pinpoint the implantation window. I guess it peaked his interest, and I'm in a situation where this information would be helpful. They are going to pay for most of it, so why not? 

:dust: to you!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> I know, I really want to have more than 1 child too. I'm hoping for twins. Some people think I'm crazy as a single woman :wacko: but I just want to have 2 kids! The other option is for my first FET to work, and to use my last 2 embryos in the future for a second FET. So I guess we will see how things work!
> 
> It sounds like you have made the correct decision for your plan too. Especially if you have a history of cancer. Not that we want to see you getting it again, but at least if you bank your embryos you will have a chance in the future for more children even if you have to use a surrogate. Congrats again on the awesome prognosis! :wohoo:!!!!

I don't think it's crazy at all! I have a close friend who is a single mother of twins from IVF. The twins are 8 yrs old now and while it was a little tough in the beginning when they were newborns, she is so happy! And such a great mother and I know you will be too!!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I know, I really want to have more than 1 child too. I'm hoping for twins. Some people think I'm crazy as a single woman :wacko: but I just want to have 2 kids! The other option is for my first FET to work, and to use my last 2 embryos in the future for a second FET. So I guess we will see how things work!
> 
> It sounds like you have made the correct decision for your plan too. Especially if you have a history of cancer. Not that we want to see you getting it again, but at least if you bank your embryos you will have a chance in the future for more children even if you have to use a surrogate. Congrats again on the awesome prognosis! :wohoo:!!!!
> 
> I don't think it's crazy at all! I have a close friend who is a single mother of twins from IVF. The twins are 8 yrs old now and while it was a little tough in the beginning when they were newborns, she is so happy! And such a great mother and I know you will be too!!Click to expand...

That is so sweet to say! Thanks!!!! I think when we get to this point, only the people that would make the best parents will continue, I guess I could be wrong, but it takes a lot to get where we are, especially you! :hug: I'm sure you will be a fantastic Mom as well!


----------



## everhopeful

Em - fantastic, fantastic news!!


----------



## Boofle

Em I'm so happy for you great news on this cold and snowy morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:
 

> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got the pathology results and it's good news!! :yipee: The margins are clear, meaning my doctor got everything during my surgery, and it's the same type of tumor I had last time which has a great prognosis. So no chemo necessary :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Excellent news! So happy for you! So does that mean you will do another fresh IVF? Or will you just do a FET?
> 
> 
> First - yes, I think I would like to know about that IVF insurance too!Click to expand...

Em: That is awesome news :dance: Congratulations!

Mo & Ali: It's UnitedHealthcare Choice, through my husband's employer. Now, I'm not sure if it's offered with IVF coverage from other employers and the plan costs about $6k-$7k. But I've seen a few other insurance plans that offer 50% coverage. All of these require 2 years of infertility.

Also, Ali, I HATE to say this, but they usually exclude people who are not married. But I think that's based on what the employer has agreed to with the insurer. When I was single and had my eggs frozen, I was paying for a plan with infertility coverage, but they wouldn't cover anything I did. I WAS SO PISSED! That is straight up discrimination, if you ask me.

Anyway, everyone should check the plans available to them to see if there is any coverage.

2 other ideas:
- Try calling UnitedHealthcare to see if they'll sell you an individual plan with IVF coverage
- My clinic offers a program where you can pay a certain amount and it gives you several IVF and FET cycles. If you do not have a baby, you get all your $$$ back. I think it's like $20k, not including meds. There's another plan for 2 fresh cycles and all the FET you can use for, I think, $16k. But you don't get your money back if it's not successful. Check your local clinic for such plans...or suggest one to your FS!!!

Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Ttc: we have 3 frozen embryos from our last cycle. We were going to do a fresh cycle to get as many as possible before I get older (DH's idea), but I'm rethinking that now that we're getting close to starting the cycle. FET sounds much easier on the body. And if it shaves 2 weeks off the schedule, that would be awesome! Does it? I'm still waiting for that answer from my doctor.
> 
> Well.. I think it all comes down to your age and your AMH? Were you diagnosed with having diminished ovarian reserve? Are your embryos of good quality?
> 
> If you have insurance that allows you to do IVF, then maybe do another cycle in 2013 to get more eggs, then you can do more FET's if it doesn't work, or potentially have more embryos for 2014/15 to have a second shot?
> 
> I think you need to sit down with DH and your FS and look at your egg quality, embryo quality, DH sperm, your original infertility issues, the toll a fresh IVF cycle takes on your body, along with any other testing they may want to do, and come up with a decision.
> 
> FET does not shave time off your cycle, the type of cycle your FS chooses will possibly shave time. A cycle is either a long lupron cycle where you are on BCP and then lupron then followed by a typical 28 (or so) cycle.
> If you skip the BCP and lupron, your cycle is still your normal cycle, that is somewhere around 28 days. The long lupron cycle or a normal cycle can be used in both fresh and FET. So there is no shaving off time (besides skipping the BCP and lupron). It just depends on what your Dr determines is the best protocol for you. His determination will be based upon your hormone levels and whether suppression is necessary prior to your cycle. Suppression is helpful if you have hormone imbalances (PCOS), or are apt to respond too well to stimulation. It is also used in FET, I think to help control your estrogen level so that it doesn't get too high to fast? (this is just an assumption as I have not researched this yet).
> 
> If I were in your shoes, and knowing that you have never done a full IVF cycle (that your last cycle was initially an IUI that got pushed into an IVF), and knowing that you paid for insurance for IVF for 2013, I'd go with a full fresh IVF, and get your FS to create a protocol that suits your current fertility issues. With that in mind, you will want him to tailor the cycle to improve embryo quality (if necessary) and improve total quantity (if possible) so you can then do a fresh transfer, and have embryos to freeze for future use! That being said, the final decision is yours, and one you should make with your DH and FS! Tough decisions, but I'm sure you will make the right decision for you! :thumbup:
> 
> I have spent many hours researching IVF, the ups and downs, and I have an analytical mind (I problem solve for a living) so I guess it lends itself to understanding IVF. Also, part of my jobs is to convey technical issues in a way that most people would understand. Plus I hope that my thoughts will aid you (and others who may read this in the future). If there is one thing I know, its that IVF is an amazing thing, but so difficult for couples as there is so much left unsaid. Plus there is so much research to do in the field to understand why IVFs fail, and how protocols can be further improved upon.Click to expand...

My hormone levels have all been fine. My embryos are of good quality. DH's :spermy:s are fine. And I'm a very good responder to the meds (e.g., IUI produced 9 eggs, 8 mature). We are completely unexplained, other than my age.

I have actually done a complete IVF cycle to the point of ER; I froze my eggs when I was single. So, I do have 18 on ice (11 were mature at freezing). We are planning to use those for baby #2. Now, egg freezing is relatively new, so there is no guarantee of how many will survive the thaw and fertilize.

I'm thinking that maybe we try one ESET with the frozen embryos this cycle. If that doesn't work, we can do a fresh. But I'm still very undecided. Need to talk to the doc.

Anyway, I'm spotting now and expect AF on Weds.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Em, wow that is amazing news I am so happy for you. That has made my day. :happydance:

Ladies this is starting to be a very lucky thread and hope the good news continues. Not long now for a lot of us having FET in feb. From the look of it feb is going to be a very busy month. Heres to a lot of :bfp: coming soon :happydance: :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Phantom710

EM--- yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm staying here until I see everyone of you get bfps :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got my FET schedule! I am to continue the BCP that I started on Thurs, start Lupron on Wednesday, and the transfer is scheduled for Feb 20! I'm sure there are other drugs involved, but the nurse didn't mention them. We'll have to leave before even getting the beta, but I am just thrilled that we can do it at all! :happydance: People travel for their transfers and then travel back home a few days later, right? Is that a normal occurrence or am I confused? I have to fly to AZ maybe 5 days after the transfer. Hopefully that is ok. We're still finding out exact dates, but that is a possibility. I hope my Dr doesn't freak out when we tell him!


----------



## wannabeprego

Em260 said:


> I finally got the pathology results and it's good news!! :yipee: The margins are clear, meaning my doctor got everything during my surgery, and it's the same type of tumor I had last time which has a great prognosis. So no chemo necessary :happydance: :happydance:

Em, that is such wonderul news!!! I am so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

WannabeeMum said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Lotus - how did your Dr appointment go today? Fx'd for great news!
> 
> Tinker - I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS. Take care of yourself.
> 
> I am 11dp5dt and have now POAS 4x. DH refuses to get excited until we get an official report from my beta (blood work done today). But the double line this morning was hard to miss! After almost 2 years of trying, I can't believe it's finally happening!!!
> 
> You've started a good trend, Phantom!!!
> 
> YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! That's a nice, strong line, Wannabee. Mine were not that dark at 11dp5dt, if that helps. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really hope it sticks and you get your miracle baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Got the call and my beta was 178. It's confirmed - :bfp:Click to expand...

Congrats!!:happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif


----------



## annmc30

Had a nightmare from hell hcg shot was at 8:30pm and it leaked all over had to do a mad hrs drive to the hospital to be given another.......Im very sore 2day tummy very heavy and it hurts when I stand u and walk......roll on Monday for ec


----------



## alicatt

annmc30 said:


> Had a nightmare from hell hcg shot was at 8:30pm and it leaked all over had to do a mad hrs drive to the hospital to be given another.......Im very sore 2day tummy very heavy and it hurts when I stand u and walk......roll on Monday for ec

OH WOW! That sounds like a horrible dream. I trust that everything went at planned and you are ready for our EC Monday!


----------



## Boofle

Good luck with EC today Ann hope u get lots of lovely eggs :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Ann, Good luck with EC today, look forward to hearing how many eggs you get! :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Well Ladies its starting to get official as to when i will be doing FET actually started Oestradiol today woo hoo! :happydance: booked in for Scan on 1st Feb to make sure lining is thickening up nicely and then ET will be 6th or 8th Feb. Yay just over 2 weeks to wait! xx


----------



## Boofle

Sandy it's all happening yay :thumbup: hopefully I'll be having my transfer that week too. Fingers crossed then we'll be in the 2ww together. Still waiting for af :dohh:


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd Boofle i think a couple of us will be transferring that week. Always good to have others in the 2ww at the same time :hugs:

Fx'd AF :witch: comes soon xx


----------



## annmc30

Well ladies ec went well I was awake all the way through was a bit sore but Ive got 23 eggs  they gona ring in the morning let me know how many fertilize then ring on Thursday to have either 3day or satday 5day transfer


----------



## Em260

Thanks ladies!! I am still on :cloud9: about the whole thing! I've emailed my RE to ask if I can start the next IVF with my February period which will be around Feb 8th or if I need to wait until March. I had an appointment with him before my surgery and he said Feb would be fine so hopefully that's still the case. 

First - that's great you have those frozen eggs. I think I would try to use those before I went through another full cycle, especially since you have so many of them. 

Lotus - great news about your FET!! Yayy!! I think lots of people fly after their transfers when cycling out of state and 5 days seems like enough time.

Sandy - yayyy!! So happy you're getting started!! Two weeks is so close! :happydance: 

Ann - congrats, 23 eggs is amazing! Rest up and fx for a great fert report.


----------



## Em260

Boofle said:


> Sandy it's all happening yay :thumbup: hopefully I'll be having my transfer that week too. Fingers crossed then we'll be in the 2ww together. Still waiting for af :dohh:

I hope she shows her face soon!! That's great so many of you will be in the 2ww together :thumbup:


----------



## Boofle

Em that's great that u can get going in feb woohoo :happydance:

Ann great number of eggs - come on now fertilise :happydance: looking forward to a great fert report in the morning :hugs:

Afm had to cancel my dentist appt this pm cos of the snow so I'm driving myself mad knicker checking :wacko: sorry tmi but where is the old witch!


----------



## Sandy83

Em - Fx'd that you can start in Feb! :hugs:

Ann - 23 eggs is great, look forward to your post tomorrow to see how many fertilized :happydance:

Boofle - I know what you mean about knicker checking :blush:, I'm sure it will be here soon! :hugs: Its strange i had my dentist appointment cancelled but wasn't coz of the snow it was due to one of the machines not working so had to cancel appointment's xx


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
I'm sorry it has been so long, but I have had been going through a nightmare. As many of you had already had been worried about.. I got severe OHSS. This has been nothing short of hell. I have never felt this horrible in my whole life. I have to go the RE everyday and it is 45 mins away with a very bumpy pass for a mile (and those that have had it can understand how excruciating that is). They gave me Percocet but I could not keep it down because I couldn't eat more than a cracker a day. Throwing up with abdominal pain is crappy. Fri night the pain got so bad and I was having shortness of breath that I went to the ER. I got a breathing treatment and dilaudid. I started crying when it took effect because it was the first time I felt relief and the first time I could take a deep breath. Doc said I had to keep up on pain meds when I got home and use Zofran (anti-nausea) with every dose. Sat morning I went to the RE and they drained a half liter of fluid off. They couldn't get more because it was so high and I started having bleeding issues. It was so uncomfortable. Obviously, this cycle has been canceled. I could not even imagine getting pregnant like this. Yesterday would have been my day 5 transfer. 4 blasts went to freeze. There are a number still left that they are seeing if day 6 makes them grow and see if any additional go to freeze. I always wished and prayed for 4. So I am happy.
As for the next FET... I don't know. We are going to Maui Feb 2-8th. I need a little break. For those of you with experience with OHSS...when did you feel better? My trigger was a week ago yesterday. My doc says I'm through the worst. I am still so bloated. It will get super uncomfortable and then go away in a hour. It comes in waves. I'm supposed to work Thursday night. I just want to get better. I'm sick of feeling like this.


----------



## Boofle

Oh no Cali what a horrible time you have had :cry: I can't imagine how awful and frightening it must of been. I really hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: I was worried about you cos you hadn't posted. I'm so glad you have four frosties and possibly more :happydance: from personal experience a frozen cycle is way way better than fresh. I think if I end up having to do another full cycle I would freeze all and not have a fresh transfer if I could do that.

Look after yourself, get better, enjoy your time away and then get them little frosties on board :happydance: what a great plan :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks for thinking of me! I'm hoping the FET will be so much easier.


----------



## Phantom710

annmc30 said:


> Well ladies ec went well I was awake all the way through was a bit sore but Ive got 23 eggs  they gona ring in the morning let me know how many fertilize then ring on Thursday to have either 3day or satday 5day transfer

oooooo.... here;s hoping for lots of great looking embies!!!



cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm sorry it has been so long, but I have had been going through a nightmare. As many of you had already had been worried about.. I got severe OHSS. This has been nothing short of hell. I have never felt this horrible in my whole life. I have to go the RE everyday and it is 45 mins away with a very bumpy pass for a mile (and those that have had it can understand how excruciating that is). They gave me Percocet but I could not keep it down because I couldn't eat more than a cracker a day. Throwing up with abdominal pain is crappy. Fri night the pain got so bad and I was having shortness of breath that I went to the ER. I got a breathing treatment and dilaudid. I started crying when it took effect because it was the first time I felt relief and the first time I could take a deep breath. Doc said I had to keep up on pain meds when I got home and use Zofran (anti-nausea) with every dose. Sat morning I went to the RE and they drained a half liter of fluid off. They couldn't get more because it was so high and I started having bleeding issues. It was so uncomfortable. Obviously, this cycle has been canceled. I could not even imagine getting pregnant like this. Yesterday would have been my day 5 transfer. 4 blasts went to freeze. There are a number still left that they are seeing if day 6 makes them grow and see if any additional go to freeze. I always wished and prayed for 4. So I am happy.
> As for the next FET... I don't know. We are going to Maui Feb 2-8th. I need a little break. For those of you with experience with OHSS...when did you feel better? My trigger was a week ago yesterday. My doc says I'm through the worst. I am still so bloated. It will get super uncomfortable and then go away in a hour. It comes in waves. I'm supposed to work Thursday night. I just want to get better. I'm sick of feeling like this.

So sorry you've had such a rough time of it.


Afm: Not much here. Wednesday is the first Beta, and Friday is the second. 3rd not until February 1st.

These are 3 big hurdles (to me) I need to pass with flying colors. Last transfer, our first sign of a failed pregnancy was non-doubling betas... so this time...they reallllllly need to double or I'm going to go nuts.

So here's hoping for BIG and DOUBLING hcg levels :)


----------



## Sandy83

Cali so sorry to hear about your experience with ohss. I had it but was a mild case but I had it for a week then started to ease, just have plenty of fluids and rest and take one day at a time and get yourself better. Thinking of you :hugs: Glad to hear you have 4 frosties. Xx


----------



## Edamame

Cali sorry to hear you got OHSS. I just had a mild case, it was pretty bad for about a week and then started to ease off. I wish now that I had just waited to do an FET. I was not feeling great and was probably just not the best place for the embryos. Although I did get a positive it didn't last. I hope you feel better soon, keep drinking gatorade and protein shakes!

Phantom, can't wait to hear about your first beta!


----------



## alicatt

cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm sorry it has been so long, but I have had been going through a nightmare. As many of you had already had been worried about.. I got severe OHSS. This has been nothing short of hell. I have never felt this horrible in my whole life. I have to go the RE everyday and it is 45 mins away with a very bumpy pass for a mile (and those that have had it can understand how excruciating that is). They gave me Percocet but I could not keep it down because I couldn't eat more than a cracker a day. Throwing up with abdominal pain is crappy. Fri night the pain got so bad and I was having shortness of breath that I went to the ER. I got a breathing treatment and dilaudid. I started crying when it took effect because it was the first time I felt relief and the first time I could take a deep breath. Doc said I had to keep up on pain meds when I got home and use Zofran (anti-nausea) with every dose. Sat morning I went to the RE and they drained a half liter of fluid off. They couldn't get more because it was so high and I started having bleeding issues. It was so uncomfortable. Obviously, this cycle has been canceled. I could not even imagine getting pregnant like this. Yesterday would have been my day 5 transfer. 4 blasts went to freeze. There are a number still left that they are seeing if day 6 makes them grow and see if any additional go to freeze. I always wished and prayed for 4. So I am happy.
> As for the next FET... I don't know. We are going to Maui Feb 2-8th. I need a little break. For those of you with experience with OHSS...when did you feel better? My trigger was a week ago yesterday. My doc says I'm through the worst. I am still so bloated. It will get super uncomfortable and then go away in a hour. It comes in waves. I'm supposed to work Thursday night. I just want to get better. I'm sick of feeling like this.

So sorry Cali.. OHSS is horrible and I'm surprised they didn't admit you to the hospital! It sounds like things are easing a bit. I did find that the month after my IVF cycle I ended up more bloated than normal about the same time I ovulated the following month. It wasn't nearly as terrible, but those meds stay in your system for a bit so you might get a very mild case next month too. Either way, things should slowly get better as you move forward. 

Congrats on having 4 nice little 5 day embryos frozen! Maybe you will get a few more today :hug: I know you have been through hell.. it will get better, and just think, the FET will be a piece of cake! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Cali - so sorry that you are having such a tough time!!

Em - yay for the ho ahead in February!!

Phantom - cant wait to see 
beta results!!

Boofle - are you in the uk? Hope witch arrives soon!!

Ann - 23 fantastic!!

Sandy - great news for starting! Not long to go!!

AFM - saw my consultant today. Feel pretty good about the FET!! Going to use February as a dummy run with some new meds to see how I respond then go for it in march!
I'm also booked in for a endometrium scratch which is what I wanted.

Here's hoping 2013 is our year!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

Hey all.. does anyone have any old wives tales for getting your period?
Mine isn't officially due for another week or so, but I really want it to come! The sooner it comes the faster I can get on with my trial FET and then real FET! I need to have it come soon or I may end up having this baby a year from now, and that will just suck Tax and Insurance wise. Don't get me wrong, having a baby will be awesome, but I was really hoping he/she would be born in 2013!!!

So bring on AF!! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

:hi: can I join??? Alicatt recommended this thread :)

I'm currently waiting to get started with my first IVF and I am going to be an egg sharer...

I've had all my tests done and tomorrow I have my nurses appointment for injection training (again as I've done 3 previous menopur cycles).

I'm hoping to get started in feb or march at the very latest fx'd!

You can read my story if you want to know more about me in my journal on my 1st page (the link is in my siggy)

Looking forward to following everyone's journeys :)


----------



## everhopeful

welcome scerena - I see you are based in the UK - where are you doing your treatment?
Good luck with the injection training!!

Ali - sorry do not know how to speed up AF arrival - whenever I go for a run near my period time it usually appears!! 

xx


----------



## scerena

*everhopeful* I'm having treatment at complete fertility southampton :) thanks for the welcome :)
I've done the inject training before when I was Stimming but I guess it's the rules to do it again :)

Your little boy is gorgeous by the way :)
I hope your third time will prove lucky for you :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Scerena- I'm based in petersfield, hants so not far from where you are having treatment!!

So exciting that you are getting started soon!


----------



## scerena

Small world eh?! How weird we are both in hants :) what clinic are you at???


----------



## everhopeful

I'm actually at the lister in London. A friend of mine recommended it so I didn't really look elsewhere. I started off down the egg donor route. Had every test under the sun, was approved then told I couldn't donate as I was born with a hole in the heart!! I told them that on the very first form!!! We converted to a standard IVF after scrapping pennies together! 
Now scrapping some more in preparation for FET!!
Hope they match you quickly, which I'm sure they will! There is a long list of people needing eggs!!

Xx


----------



## scerena

Oh wow that's bad they told you after all the testing when you told them in your first visit!!

I've had all my tests done just waiting on my chromosome test so I can get started and they've said I am Eligable to donate..

I would be matched after this appointment (there's a long list they said Pratically matched straight away) but I found out they're not sure if I've done my chromosome test which sucks as I will have to wait and find out tomorrow so they've had the chance to trace it up- annoying though as this could potentially put me back 6 weeks when I was hoping to start in like a couple of weeks :grr:
I guess what will be will be I will find out tomorrow :)

I have heard good things about the lister clinic :)
Have they given any reasons as to why the Ivf didn't work?? 
It is hard finding the money so I really hope this fet will bring you your baby- the emotions etc to go through Ivf seem so hard :hugs:

A bit of hope- a lady I spoke to and have kept in contact with after my operation (she was having hers the same time) well she's pregnant after her fifth Ivf so it WILL happen, we just need to keep the faith :dust:


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Scerena! 

Cali, I'm so sorry to hear what happened. Take care of yourself.

Ali, not sure if there is anything you can do to speed things up a couple of weeks. Days maybe, like running or aerobics or BD. but with a couple of weeks, I think you just have to wait.

Boofle, hope AF shows soon.

AFM, nothing new. Waiting to get an appt time for my baseline. Should be 6 feb.


----------



## MoBaby

Cali! Sorry you are having a rough go around :( get better soon!!!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Welcome Scerena!
> 
> Cali, I'm so sorry to hear what happened. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Ali, not sure if there is anything you can do to speed things up a couple of weeks. Days maybe, like running or aerobics or BD. but with a couple of weeks, I think you just have to wait.
> 
> Boofle, hope AF shows soon.
> 
> AFM, nothing new. Waiting to get an appt time for my baseline. Should be 6 feb.

Well 28 days is Friday, and I'm usually between 29 and 33 days. I just want it to come on time and not be delayed. If it comes on time then we should be good for my Feb trial cycle and March FET!


----------



## L4hope

Cali sorry to hear you got so sick!! Hopefully you are past the worst of it and feeling better soon. Yay for four frosties waiting for you for FET!

Ali hope AF shows herself for you soon so you can get started. She's such a fickle pain in the you know what. Comes when you don't want her and doesn't when you do..oi vey!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Cali- Oh my! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I hope you are feeling better. :hug: 

Ali- I hope AF shows up soon so you can get this show on the road! 

AFM- I saw my Dr today and the FET is a go for Feb 20. He gave us a decent discount and we don't need certain tests as they are already up to date, so instead of $5k+ for this cycle, it will be around $3600. Whew! We were relieved. I already have a bunch of Crinone, and I think everything else is covered by insurance. We had to tell the Dr that I will be leaving the island approx 5 days after the transfer, and he didn't seem happy about it, but said it is ok. Also, the Dr asked us how many embies we want to transfer (we only have two :cold:) and we said 2. Last time he wanted us to do one, but this time he agreed that we should do two. Who knows? Maybe we'll have twins next fall. 

I'm so excited and feeling better, but still get sad. I had a friend who I haven't spoken to in a while call last night and right after I told her about what's been happening (IVF, pregnancy, miscarriage), she told me that she went in to get an IUD because she and her husband don't want any more children and found out she is pregnant. She's obviously disappointed as she was with the first two. :( It just frustrates me that people who don't want them can have tons of children and those of us who do, have to spend a fortune to make it happen. I was also upset that she told me this immediately after my news. I feel like that is the time to save that info for another conversation. It really hurt that she was so insensitive. I know she doesn't get it, but she did send me an apology text later "in case I was upset." Right. :cry:

Anyway, today is a new day I am feeling better. I hope you are all doing well. I'm taking advantage of a little time off to have coffee, sushi, and finish a tattoo that I got a while ago and had to put on hold due to IVF. It's the little things. :winkwink:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Cali - I had mild OHSS and was in the hospital for a day. About 3 days later I was feeling better, just tired. I can't imagine what you went through and wish you a speedy recovery. 

Ali - hope AF shows herself soon. 

Lotus - sending you hugs. Some people just don't get it. 

Phantom - good luck with your betas. FX'd for those doubling numbers. 

I have my 2nd beta in 2 days and am terrified. And still extremely bloated (as in "I look 4 months pregnant" bloated). Anyone else have bloating like this? Does it ever go away??


----------



## Boofle

Wannabe it ain't gonna go away its just gonna get bigger and bigger as that little bubba grows :haha: good luck for a high beta :thumbup:

Phantom looking forward to your high beta too :thumbup:

Afm still no witch grrrrrrrr:dohh:


----------



## scerena

*mells* :hi: I recognise you from the other IVF thread :) thanks for the welcome :)

*boofle* I hope the witch hurries along! It's always the way when you actually for once want her to show :dohh:

*cali* Hoping you feel better soon :hugs: brilliant news that you have frostiness Hun :)

*lotusblossom* brilliant news you have a date and don't need anymore tests :) and a bonus that its cheaper :)

I get what you mean it totally sucks when people can have it all and we have to pay to get our dream, I too have a friend like that who tells me stuff I really don't want to hear I guess some people take it for granted and they just don't get it until they have lived through it...

*wannabeemum* congrats on your bfp :happydance: what was your first beta numbers??? Hoping the bloating calms down for you soon :hugs:

*ali* I hope af hurries up so you can get started!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Boofle said:


> Wannabe it ain't gonna go away its just gonna get bigger and bigger as that little bubba grows :haha: good luck for a high beta :thumbup:
> 
> Phantom looking forward to your high beta too :thumbup:
> 
> Afm still no witch grrrrrrrr:dohh:

Thanks Boofle! You know, I'll gladly take the upcoming belly -- I've been waiting so long. In the interim, I'm trying to hide my bloat under a plethora of mumu-type dresses and flowy tops. Not doing so well on the pant front - not many fit with the bloat. I want to buy maternity clothes so I can have some level of comfort, but can't bring myself to do it -- too superstitious. But I have noticed co-workers taking a closer look and I'm sure they're all wondering...


----------



## WannabeeMum

scerena said:


> *mells* :hi: I recognise you from the other IVF thread :) thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> *boofle* I hope the witch hurries along! It's always the way when you actually for once want her to show :dohh:
> 
> *cali* Hoping you feel better soon :hugs: brilliant news that you have frostiness Hun :)
> 
> *lotusblossom* brilliant news you have a date and don't need anymore tests :) and a bonus that its cheaper :)
> 
> I get what you mean it totally sucks when people can have it all and we have to pay to get our dream, I too have a friend like that who tells me stuff I really don't want to hear I guess some people take it for granted and they just don't get it until they have lived through it...
> 
> *wannabeemum* congrats on your bfp :happydance: what was your first beta numbers??? Hoping the bloating calms down for you soon :hugs:
> 
> *ali* I hope af hurries up so you can get started!!!

I am also hoping everyone gets their AF soon. I'm excited to follow the FET journey with all of you lovely ladies.

My 1st beta was 11dp5dt and was 178. FS said that was good. Assuming my 2nd beta should be around 1450 if it's 6 days later?? I've read so many heartbreaking posts about chemical pregnancies and miscarriages and am terrified. I'm sure a lot of you ladies can relate...


----------



## everhopeful

Wannabes- this is the start of many years of worrying ahead!! We can all relate to worried. The first 12 weeks are tough! But try to trust your body!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Xx


----------



## scerena

*wannabeemum* I am so sorry the worry about chemicals etc are getting to you, it's only natural to worry :hugs: I can relate to losses and chemicals as I have had both (although not from IVF)
Please don't worry yourself too much well try not to, you need to keep your mind occupied and try and stay as positive as possible... And I will remain positive for you too :)

The beta number is great :) fx'd when you get this second lot done it will ease your mind even just a little... Will you be having an early scan???


----------



## WannabeeMum

scerena said:


> *wannabeemum* I am so sorry the worry about chemicals etc are getting to you, it's only natural to worry :hugs: I can relate to losses and chemicals as I have had both (although not from IVF)
> Please don't worry yourself too much well try not to, you need to keep your mind occupied and try and stay as positive as possible... And I will remain positive for you too :)
> 
> The beta number is great :) fx'd when you get this second lot done it will ease your mind even just a little... Will you be having an early scan???

I'm sure we all worry as we try so hard to get to this point. I can't imagine the feelings you must have gone through when the pregnancy did not last. I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Thank you for the reassurance. I really need it. I believe I'll be having a scan around 7 or 8 weeks??


----------



## WannabeeMum

everhopeful said:


> Wannabes- this is the start of many years of worrying ahead!! We can all relate to worried. The first 12 weeks are tough! But try to trust your body!
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Xx

Thank you :hugs: I am trying not to read into every little pinch and cramp going on in my stomach. Instead I talk to the bean and tell her (yes, I've already called girl) to stay put for another 8 months so that DH and I can love her to bits.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Welcome Scerena :hi: Good luck with your Egg sharing cycle. 

Wanna - Not long til your second beta hopefully then you will be able to put your mind at rest. Do you only have a scan at 7 or weeks as i know my clinic does one at 5 weeks once you get a positive and then at 7 weeks. Fx'd sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:

Boofle - Still no sign of AF :hugs: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well not long til Feb when a lot of us will be FET yay! :happydance: xx


----------



## scerena

*sandy* :hi: thanks for the welcome :) I see you are doing your FET in feb :) I bet you're getting real excited now :happydance:

*wannabeemum* any loss is hard, I know when I next manage to get pregnant I think I will worry the whole way through... And that's okay- I guess it's life sometimes things aren't meant to be...

So not long and you can have your early scan! You excited yet? Once you see your bubba that should help relief your fears :hugs: can't wait to see your beta results :)


----------



## Sandy83

Ali here is a article i read about bringing on a period 

https://www.ehow.co.uk/way_5749476_home-remedies-bring-period-early.html

Pre-poning Period Remedies
You can start a period early by keeping a healthy weight, engaging in normal exercise, reducing stress, getting lots of rest and eating lots of papaya. Other period inducers include mixing red sage, African saffron, chamomile, lemon balm, elecampane, parsley and basil together into a tea. Drink one cup of this mixture every three hours or so. You can also pre-pone a period by combining 1/4 tsp of ginger with yarrow, rosemary, motherwort, mugwort, false valerian, southernwood, thyme, ephedra, angelica and gentian into a tea and drinking it. Another recipe calls for pennyroyal, black cohosh, blue cohosh, 6 grams of myrrh, and vitamin C. Drink this tea five days before your period is due. 

I didn't try any of these as had started my buserelin injections when i was waiting for my AF but could be worth a go some random ingredients needed tho! Exercise is always a good one to do xx


----------



## annmc30

Well ladies out of the 23 eggs Ive got 17 fertilized  they gona ring on Thursday morning let me know how they doing maybe have them transfered then or wait til satday


----------



## scerena

*annmc* congrats that's a fab number :happydance: how are you feeling???


----------



## Sandy83

ann - Great Fertility report ive got a feeling with that many eggs you will definitely have some good 5 day embryo's there! :dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

scerena said:


> *sandy* :hi: thanks for the welcome :) I see you are doing your FET in feb :) I bet you're getting real excited now :happydance:

Starting to get excited now as been waiting since September to be able to move on to FET so ready for it! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## scerena

*sandy* since September I bet you're more than ready :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah as had to wait 6 weeks for WTF appt, then next AF came and transfer would have hit when Lab was closed over the Christmas period so had to wait for Decembers AF and here we are now! xx


----------



## annmc30

Feeling very bloated n sore but excited for the call on Thursday


----------



## Em260

Cali - sending you :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm surprised you didn't end up staying in the hospital but so happy you were able to go home. Best wishes for a speedy recovery! 

Lotus - that's great about the discount your FS gave you! Every little bit helps since this is all so expensive. Ugh your friend is really insensitive! Seriously she could have waited to tell you another time. People just don't get it :(

Ever - yay for having a plan! I'm really curious about the endometrium scratch. Let me know it goes. 

Ali - I agree with the others, exercise seems to help speed up AF's arrival for me. Hope she shows up soon! 

Scerena - welcome!

Wanna - fx for a strong beta!! 

Ann - great fert report! You must be thrilled! 

Sandy - I'm so excited for you!! You have been waiting so long and it's finally happening!! :happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

Ali- Oh no.. the thought of this coming back is horrendous. :cry: I was surprised I wasn't admitted either but they acted like I was an alien. Had no clue what to do with me. And Ali, whenever I get my period it is right after POAS. So maybe try that!! :rofl:

Serena- Welcome and lots of luck! :dust:

Lotus- I have also had a similiar situation with a friend. I just don't understand how they don't get it. As soon as I am feeling better, I am going to Sushi and drinks. Enjoy the rest of your time in HI. 

Ann- :dance: Great numbers! Happy for you!

AFM- 2 more blasts went in on day 6. So we have 6 total blasts.:thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: I'm sorry to hear about your friend. People who don't go through this simply do not get it. Even my fertility nurse is insensitive. I had wanted to get my beta done at 9dp5dt, but they wouldn't let me. When I got my first beta at 11dp5dt and it was only 44, she said to me "I told you that you shouldn't get your beta early; we probably wouldn't have even detected the pregnancy." This is immediately after basically telling me I was about to lose my pregnancy. She couldn't stop herself from throwing in an "I told you so". F&%*ing b!%$!!!

Wannabee: As you see above, my beta was only 44 at 11dp5dt. At 178, I think you are in great shape! Good luck for beta #2.

Cali: Congrats on 6 frosties!!!


----------



## tinkerbell197

cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm sorry it has been so long, but I have had been going through a nightmare. As many of you had already had been worried about.. I got severe OHSS. This has been nothing short of hell. I have never felt this horrible in my whole life. I have to go the RE everyday and it is 45 mins away with a very bumpy pass for a mile (and those that have had it can understand how excruciating that is). They gave me Percocet but I could not keep it down because I couldn't eat more than a cracker a day. Throwing up with abdominal pain is crappy. Fri night the pain got so bad and I was having shortness of breath that I went to the ER. I got a breathing treatment and dilaudid. I started crying when it took effect because it was the first time I felt relief and the first time I could take a deep breath. Doc said I had to keep up on pain meds when I got home and use Zofran (anti-nausea) with every dose. Sat morning I went to the RE and they drained a half liter of fluid off. They couldn't get more because it was so high and I started having bleeding issues. It was so uncomfortable. Obviously, this cycle has been canceled. I could not even imagine getting pregnant like this. Yesterday would have been my day 5 transfer. 4 blasts went to freeze. There are a number still left that they are seeing if day 6 makes them grow and see if any additional go to freeze. I always wished and prayed for 4. So I am happy.
> As for the next FET... I don't know. We are going to Maui Feb 2-8th. I need a little break. For those of you with experience with OHSS...when did you feel better? My trigger was a week ago yesterday. My doc says I'm through the worst. I am still so bloated. It will get super uncomfortable and then go away in a hour. It comes in waves. I'm supposed to work Thursday night. I just want to get better. I'm sick of feeling like this.

Havent been on here for awhile but what to say so sorry you ended up with ohss and cancelled ET. I did too. I know how you feel about the pain its just awful. I didnt get it has bad but still very very painfull. I had EC 9 days ago, bloating gone down a little but still getting the odd pain in my left side which is painful but like you say its in waves. I wanted to know how long it last Ive heard it should go away once your next af starts. Im counting the days lol I cant have FET for 3 months. Have they told you the same? Anyway hope you are feeling better real soon OHSS SULKS! xx


----------



## Boofle

Ann great number :hugs:

Well af finally showed her ugly head and I rang to request treatment and they said can you ring back tomorrow :cry::cry::cry::cry:so just a bit more stress for me there then jeez I really hate st Mary's don't they know how fucking stressful this is - sorry to swear ladies rahhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Boofle feeling for you. Hopefully get some answers tomorrow. Fx'd you will be joining me in a couple of weeks for FET! :hugs: 

Cali - Great news on 2 more blasts yay! :happydance:xx


----------



## scerena

*em & Cali* thank you for the welcome :)

I will read through and reply to everyone bait later, at the moment I have just come out of the fertility clinic so just a quick update-

Well good and bad news today...

The good news is- all bloods are done...

The bad news is- they don't know when they can match me as I'm mixed race and they have no mixed recipients waiting... Because I'm so "white" in colour and greeny/ blue eyes in going to be even harder to match as most mixed race recipients would want darker skin and brown eyes....
So basically I'm in for a wait as to receiving my match :(

I will be doing proverb when I get my match and then I will be doing an antagonist protocol with-
Gonal f
Cetrotide
Trigger 
Cringing gel

So now the waiting begins... This has to be the worse part....


----------



## Phantom710

WannabeeMum said:


> My 1st beta was 11dp5dt and was 178. FS said that was good. Assuming my 2nd beta should be around 1450 if it's 6 days later?? I've read so many heartbreaking posts about chemical pregnancies and miscarriages and am terrified. I'm sure a lot of you ladies can relate...

Great number, remind me how many you transferred? Wonder why they're not doing your second beta 2 days later? I HATE waiting!!! haha



annmc30 said:


> Well ladies out of the 23 eggs Ive got 17 fertilized  they gona ring on Thursday morning let me know how they doing maybe have them transfered then or wait til satday

Great number of eggs!!!!!



FirstTry said:


> When I got my first beta at 11dp5dt and it was only 44, she said to me "I told you that you shouldn't get your beta early; we probably wouldn't have even detected the pregnancy." This is immediately after basically telling me I was about to lose my pregnancy. She couldn't stop herself from throwing in an "I told you so". F&%*ing b!%$!!!

Sadly I have a similar story. I work at the hospital I do my labs at, so I don't have to wait for "the call" I just wander into lab and have them tell me the results about an hour later.

My first beta, with the last pregnancy (which did end but had nothing to do with the first beta) came back at 168. I was happy. It meant I was deffo pregnant. 

The lab tech in there (who I think was new... because I hadn't EVER seen her) said "Well... that's really low now isn't it? What are you? 2 days pregnant?" (I was 4 week---ish)

I felt like punching her!!!! Who says that????

I was doing it as a surrogacy, so wasn't as emotionally involved, but what would have happened if it was my first pregnant after LTTC and tons of problems or something. I probably would have turned hysterical on her. 



scerena said:


> *em & Cali* thank you for the welcome :)
> 
> I will read through and reply to everyone bait later, at the moment I have just come out of the fertility clinic so just a quick update-
> 
> Well good and bad news today...
> 
> The good news is- all bloods are done...
> 
> The bad news is- they don't know when they can match me as I'm mixed race and they have no mixed recipients waiting... Because I'm so "white" in colour and greeny/ blue eyes in going to be even harder to match as most mixed race recipients would want darker skin and brown eyes....
> So basically I'm in for a wait as to receiving my match :(
> 
> I will be doing proverb when I get my match and then I will be doing an antagonist protocol with-
> Gonal f
> Cetrotide
> Trigger
> Cringing gel
> 
> So now the waiting begins... This has to be the worse part....

So... I'm a little dumb on this side of things--- what is egg sharing? I see you're doing that in your siggy... is that what your post has to deal with?


----------



## scerena

*phantom* basically I do an IVF cycle and donate half of my eggs to another lady who is need of eggs- these ladies can be menopausal, had chemo, early menopause, bad quality eggs etc... 
In return I get my IVF at a cheaper rate... But I really wanted to do egg sharing as I have been through so much I can't even begin to imagine what other ladies have had to deal with knowing they will never have a biological child of there own :(


----------



## Em260

Cali - congrats on getting two more blasts yay!! :happydance: 

Boofle - ugh sorry! Fx they say you get good news tomorrow. I hate the waiting part of this journey it's such a pain :hugs: 

Scerena - I hope the wait won't be too long, fx! I wish they could give you an estimated timeline. Are you allowed to match at other clinics or is it just your own?


----------



## Em260

RE's office called and said I can start with my February period. I forgot to ask how this will work since we're doing PGD again. I wonder if we will biopsy and freeze the embryos from this cycle (fx there are some) and thaw and transfer one of the embryos from my first two cycles. The PGD testing can be done on a fresh transfer but I think it's tricky because it takes 24hrs and it's usually done in a rushed fashion. It's so crazy to think about actually getting to do a transfer. I've never made it that far before.


----------



## scerena

Em as far as I'm aware it's just this clinic??? Ahhhh ill call in a week and see if I can go elsewhere if they think I'm in for a long wait...

What did you have surgery for? And how come you have never had a transfer?- sorry I haven't had a chance to read your story :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

cali_kt said:


> Ali- Oh no.. the thought of this coming back is horrendous. :cry: I was surprised I wasn't admitted either but they acted like I was an alien. Had no clue what to do with me. And Ali, whenever I get my period it is right after POAS. So maybe try that!! :rofl:
> 
> Serena- Welcome and lots of luck! :dust:
> 
> Lotus- I have also had a similiar situation with a friend. I just don't understand how they don't get it. As soon as I am feeling better, I am going to Sushi and drinks. Enjoy the rest of your time in HI.
> 
> Ann- :dance: Great numbers! Happy for you!
> 
> AFM- 2 more blasts went in on day 6. So we have 6 total blasts.:thumbup:

OHSS is horrible.. to help it go down you can drinkg gatorade and eat protein in small meals. That will help! It may still come back a little with your next cycle as the meds are still in your system. I was a little more bloated than normal this cycle (immediately after IVF) but it was not nearly as bad. Don't worry.. you'll get better and they will transfer your embryos in a future cycle.

I hadn't thought about POAS, that does tend to help me get my period :rofl: 

I am starting to feel the signs of AF, the lower back pain and the cramping. So I think we are on track for 4-7 days from now. I hope!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> RE's office called and said I can start with my February period. I forgot to ask how this will work since we're doing PGD again. I wonder if we will biopsy and freeze the embryos from this cycle (fx there are some) and thaw and transfer one of the embryos from my first two cycles. The PGD testing can be done on a fresh transfer but I think it's tricky because it takes 24hrs and it's usually done in a rushed fashion. It's so crazy to think about actually getting to do a transfer. I've never made it that far before.

So I'm confused, you are doing another IVF, but you might transfer frozen? HUH?


----------



## Em260

scerena said:


> Em as far as I'm aware it's just this clinic??? Ahhhh ill call in a week and see if I can go elsewhere if they think I'm in for a long wait...
> 
> What did you have surgery for? And how come you have never had a transfer?- sorry I haven't had a chance to read your story :hugs:

I would call other clinics if I was you. Maybe there are more women at other clinics waiting for your exact match. 

I had surgery to remove two ovarian tumors. I did two back to back IVF cycles before my surgery because my Dr. wasn't sure if she could save my ovary. We froze those embryos for future use. Luckily she was able to save my ovary and now we're doing one more fresh cycle to bank some more embryos.


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> RE's office called and said I can start with my February period. I forgot to ask how this will work since we're doing PGD again. I wonder if we will biopsy and freeze the embryos from this cycle (fx there are some) and thaw and transfer one of the embryos from my first two cycles. The PGD testing can be done on a fresh transfer but I think it's tricky because it takes 24hrs and it's usually done in a rushed fashion. It's so crazy to think about actually getting to do a transfer. I've never made it that far before.
> 
> So I'm confused, you are doing another IVF, but you might transfer frozen? HUH?Click to expand...

I'm not sure, I was just thinking out loud. They can only PGD biopsy a blastocyst and then it takes at least 24hrs to get the test results back so that would mean the embryo is left growing in the dish until the results come back. It seems like it would make more sense to freeze the embryo right after biopsy and then thaw and transfer one of the embryos from my last cycle. I will ask the nurse tomorrow when I call to get my prescriptions.


----------



## time2deal

*Scerena* - Can I say thank you on behalf of whoever gets your eggs! I may have to go on the list if the cycle fails, as next step is cancer treatment which will probably damage my ovaries, and I think egg sharing is an amazing thing to do. 

*Cali *- so sorry to hear about the OHSS. If I remember correctly you had a very low AMH? I guess that was a mistake and they overdid it. Good you have at 4 FET for later cycles, but hope you feel well soon. 
- Oh, I see it's up to 6. Even better!

*everhopeful* - I'm at the Lister too! We may have shared a waiting room. :)

*Annmc* - congrats on the fertilization. Are you doing ICSI?

*Em and Boofle* - good luck for the upcoming cycles. 

Scerena, you may want to think about the Lister. They told me they had the largest egg sharing in the country - but then they would say that I suppose! Otherwise have you been in touch wiht Altrui? 

They only do altruistic egg-donation (where you donate all the eggs), but they probably know all the slightly unusual people who are looking for eggs. We are both white english, and they get lots of donors at the Lister, but they said if we wanted mixed race, or asian etc eggs, then Altrui can help. (this is a weird thing to write about - hope you know what I mean!)

AFM: Things still going fine. 12-15 good size follicles on Monday, and I am going for EC on Thursday. I'm bloated, and getting some odd pains today, plus some (warning, TMI) really running bowel movements today. I've taken my last injection tonight, and they actually told me to skip the last Menopur which I am taking as a good sign that I'm moving along well. 

I'm still taking all the supplements, and having acupuncture. I think the acupuncture is good for side effects, as I've been quite hormonal (sore boobs, bloated) but headaches and moodiness has been minimal. My husband is pleased, as he was primed for some serious grumpiness! 

Some potentially good news on the cancer front.. but I'll find out more tomorrow after the consultants have their multi-disciplinary meeting where they discuss the case. I'll update when I know the news.


----------



## Em260

Time - yay you are so close to EC! I'm trying acupuncture this time around too. I hope you get great news tomorrow! Keep us updated :)


----------



## time2deal

Em - how many frozen embryos do you have at the moment? how many did you get each cycle? 

(I'm trying not to get follicle/embryo envy! But it is good to know what is possible or realistic)


----------



## Em260

time2deal said:


> Em - how many frozen embryos do you have at the moment? how many did you get each cycle?
> 
> (I'm trying not to get follicle/embryo envy! But it is good to know what is possible or realistic)

Time - I know exactly what you mean I had a hard time my first cycle comparing myself to others. It's so different for each person but it's hard not to compare. You are on track with 12-15 follies though and they will most likely find more eggs at your EC. That's what happened to me. Does your clinic freeze on day 3 or day 5? Mine only freezes blastocysts so either day 5 or 6. First cycle I had 8 eggs and ended up with 3 blasts frozen. Second cycle 9 eggs and ended up with 5 blasts frozen.


----------



## time2deal

em260 said:


> Time - I know exactly what you mean I had a hard time my first cycle comparing myself to others. It's so different for each person but it's hard not to compare. You are on track with 12-15 follies though and they will most likely find more eggs at your EC. That's what happened to me. Does your clinic freeze on day 3 or day 5? Mine only freezes blastocysts so either day 5 or 6. First cycle I had 8 eggs and ended up with 3 blasts frozen. Second cycle 9 eggs and ended up with 5 blasts frozen.

I know I shouldn't, but it's hard not to. I have no idea when they freeze, everything was pretty rushed when we started, so we don't know the answers to questions we should know. 

I'll try to remember to ask on Thursday, so we know when to expect results. Scary time...


----------



## FirstTry

Time: 12-15 big follies three days before retrieval is great! It sounds like you're in for a very good turnout.

Em: I'm surprised you're doing another IVF cycle. 8 frozen embies is a lot.

AFM, speaking of :cold:s, I spoke with my RE today about the fresh IVF vs FET question. He thinks FET is the way to go because our frosties are all top quality. As for the 1 vs 2, he thinks we should make a game day decision. We'll see how well the first one thaws and then make the decision on a second. I don't know, though. I'm kinda leaning toward 2...I wanna have me some babies ASAP!!!

AF is due tomorrow. Let's get this show on the road :happydance:


----------



## Em260

First - if we still had 8 I wouldn't do another fresh cycle. We did PGD and only 4 of our 8 were chromosomally normal. 
It sounds like you have a good plan in place. Hope AF shows up for you asap!


----------



## cali_kt

tinkerbell197 said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I'm sorry it has been so long, but I have had been going through a nightmare. As many of you had already had been worried about.. I got severe OHSS. This has been nothing short of hell. I have never felt this horrible in my whole life. I have to go the RE everyday and it is 45 mins away with a very bumpy pass for a mile (and those that have had it can understand how excruciating that is). They gave me Percocet but I could not keep it down because I couldn't eat more than a cracker a day. Throwing up with abdominal pain is crappy. Fri night the pain got so bad and I was having shortness of breath that I went to the ER. I got a breathing treatment and dilaudid. I started crying when it took effect because it was the first time I felt relief and the first time I could take a deep breath. Doc said I had to keep up on pain meds when I got home and use Zofran (anti-nausea) with every dose. Sat morning I went to the RE and they drained a half liter of fluid off. They couldn't get more because it was so high and I started having bleeding issues. It was so uncomfortable. Obviously, this cycle has been canceled. I could not even imagine getting pregnant like this. Yesterday would have been my day 5 transfer. 4 blasts went to freeze. There are a number still left that they are seeing if day 6 makes them grow and see if any additional go to freeze. I always wished and prayed for 4. So I am happy.
> As for the next FET... I don't know. We are going to Maui Feb 2-8th. I need a little break. For those of you with experience with OHSS...when did you feel better? My trigger was a week ago yesterday. My doc says I'm through the worst. I am still so bloated. It will get super uncomfortable and then go away in a hour. It comes in waves. I'm supposed to work Thursday night. I just want to get better. I'm sick of feeling like this.
> 
> Havent been on here for awhile but what to say so sorry you ended up with ohss and cancelled ET. I did too. I know how you feel about the pain its just awful. I didnt get it has bad but still very very painfull. I had EC 9 days ago, bloating gone down a little but still getting the odd pain in my left side which is painful but like you say its in waves. I wanted to know how long it last Ive heard it should go away once your next af starts. Im counting the days lol I cant have FET for 3 months. Have they told you the same? Anyway hope you are feeling better real soon OHSS SULKS! xxClick to expand...

Thanks! :hugs: It is just horrible, huh? My RE said that my ovaries will dictate when I am ready for my FET but he is hoping by March..and I'm okay with that. This OHSS has just put me in a different mind set. Lost a lot of my excitement and optimism. I really thought I would have a baby in my arms by Christmas 2013. Now...who knows? Hope you're back to normal soon!!


----------



## cali_kt

alicatt said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Ali- Oh no.. the thought of this coming back is horrendous. :cry: I was surprised I wasn't admitted either but they acted like I was an alien. Had no clue what to do with me. And Ali, whenever I get my period it is right after POAS. So maybe try that!! :rofl:
> 
> Serena- Welcome and lots of luck! :dust:
> 
> Lotus- I have also had a similiar situation with a friend. I just don't understand how they don't get it. As soon as I am feeling better, I am going to Sushi and drinks. Enjoy the rest of your time in HI.
> 
> Ann- :dance: Great numbers! Happy for you!
> 
> AFM- 2 more blasts went in on day 6. So we have 6 total blasts.:thumbup:
> 
> OHSS is horrible.. to help it go down you can drinkg gatorade and eat protein in small meals. That will help! It may still come back a little with your next cycle as the meds are still in your system. I was a little more bloated than normal this cycle (immediately after IVF) but it was not nearly as bad. Don't worry.. you'll get better and they will transfer your embryos in a future cycle.
> 
> I hadn't thought about POAS, that does tend to help me get my period :rofl:
> 
> I am starting to feel the signs of AF, the lower back pain and the cramping. So I think we are on track for 4-7 days from now. I hope!Click to expand...

I bet we get AF about the same time, because I am feeling all that too. Saw RE today and he thinks that I won't be ready this cycle- so probably the next. Crossing fingers for AF to show her face..for both of us! Thanks for all the support!:hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Em- Regarding PGD, my clinic says that it depends on where they are at..but they can do it at Day 3 and then get results and do a day 5 transfer. They also do day 5 and then freeze.
As far as acupuncture, I do it and LOVE it. If not for anything...it is relaxing!

Time- Yes, I did have a very low AMH. 0.08. They don't know why it came back that low when clearly that isn't the case. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic does pgd at blast stage and has you come back for fet


----------



## annmc30

time2deal said:


> *Scerena* - Can I say thank you on behalf of whoever gets your eggs! I may have to go on the list if the cycle fails, as next step is cancer treatment which will probably damage my ovaries, and I think egg sharing is an amazing thing to do.
> 
> *Cali *- so sorry to hear about the OHSS. If I remember correctly you had a very low AMH? I guess that was a mistake and they overdid it. Good you have at 4 FET for later cycles, but hope you feel well soon.
> - Oh, I see it's up to 6. Even better!
> 
> *everhopeful* - I'm at the Lister too! We may have shared a waiting room. :)
> 
> *Annmc* - congrats on the fertilization. Are you doing ICSI?
> 
> *Em and Boofle* - good luck for the upcoming cycles.
> 
> Scerena, you may want to think about the Lister. They told me they had the largest egg sharing in the country - but then they would say that I suppose! Otherwise have you been in touch wiht Altrui?
> 
> They only do altruistic egg-donation (where you donate all the eggs), but they probably know all the slightly unusual people who are looking for eggs. We are both white english, and they get lots of donors at the Lister, but they said if we wanted mixed race, or asian etc eggs, then Altrui can help. (this is a weird thing to write about - hope you know what I mean!)
> 
> AFM: Things still going fine. 12-15 good size follicles on Monday, and I am going for EC on Thursday. I'm bloated, and getting some odd pains today, plus some (warning, TMI) really running bowel movements today. I've taken my last injection tonight, and they actually told me to skip the last Menopur which I am taking as a good sign that I'm moving along well.
> 
> I'm still taking all the supplements, and having acupuncture. I think the acupuncture is good for side effects, as I've been quite hormonal (sore boobs, bloated) but headaches and moodiness has been minimal. My husband is pleased, as he was primed for some serious grumpiness!
> 
> Some potentially good news on the cancer front.. but I'll find out more tomorrow after the consultants have their multi-disciplinary meeting where they discuss the case. I'll update when I know the news.


Im doing ivf oh sperm was of good quality


----------



## scerena

*em* yes I'm thinking of calling other clinics in a few weeks if still no match, just seems my luck is rubbish all the time :grr:
I am somsorryntomhear you had ops to remove tummies :hugs: I am so glad that the doc managed to save your ovaries that's fantastic news :) wishing you all the best for this ivf cycle :)

*time2deal* b,ess you thanks :hugs: it was a no brained for me, after my long TTC journey I knew there was people even worse off than myself who have had to deal with never having children at all without the hope of donar eggs and I can never image living the rest of mylp life childless spy, so to help another lady get her dream I would help her tomorrow :)

I heard the lister is the best clinic in the uk so I will definitely have a look in a few weeks and thank you for the website for egg donation I will also check that out in a sec :)

Great news EC is Thursday :happydance: and everything crossed that you get good news on the cancer front :hugs: :hugs:

*cali, Ali & first* I hope af hurries up for all of you ladies so that you can get started ASAP :)

*ann* great news you're doing IVF :) we also will be doing standard IVF :) if we don't get a good report from this one we will just add in ICSI next time


----------



## Boofle

I'm waiting for the call back to see if we can go ahead this cycle - I'm feeling so anxious don't think I can face another set back. Please ring soon :wacko:


----------



## scerena

*boofle* fx'd you get the go ahead... Imhopemthey call you soon the worse thing is waiting around for a call :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Thank you and welcome to our thread. I'm sorry I didn't say earlier I'm reading everyone's posts but struggling to take it in as I'm feeling so darn anxious about my own situation.
I hope everyone else is okay :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*boofle* thank you :) that's okay I totally understand you being anxious about your own situation :hugs: sending you tons of luck :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Phantom - they only transferred one 5-day blast. Next beta tomorrow. When do you go for yours??

Em - yeah for being able to do your first transfer!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi All - feel like I have missed a LOT!!

Scerena - when I was going through the donor egg thing at Lister they had already matched me with e recipient before all my tests came back so I really do think they have quite a long list!!

Time - how funny!! I was just there on Monday - wonder if we do cross paths??? I have found them excellent there and hope that you are getting great treatment too!!

Boofle - really hope you hear some great news today!!
xx


----------



## time2deal

everhopeful said:


> Hi All - feel like I have missed a LOT!!
> 
> Scerena - when I was going through the donor egg thing at Lister they had already matched me with e recipient before all my tests came back so I really do think they have quite a long list!!
> 
> Time - how funny!! I was just there on Monday - wonder if we do cross paths??? I have found them excellent there and hope that you are getting great treatment too!!
> 
> Boofle - really hope you hear some great news today!!
> xx

I was there. From nine till about ten thirty. We should probably stop this now or will identify each other!


----------



## scerena

*ever* thank you, I will have to enquire there if I don't hear back soon, seems as if there aren't any mixed race people needing me here, but fx'd someone pops up- I was quite annoyed as I was told I'd be matched immediately after my nurses appointment and then got that news :dohh:

How have you been??


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle - Hope you hear something soon :hugs: if it was me i'm so impatient that i would have called them by now! :blush: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Scerena - Hope you get a match soon :hugs:

Wanna - Good luck for beta tomorrow :hugs: 

xx


----------



## scerena

*sandy* thank you, I hope all goes well with your ET not long now how exciting :)


----------



## Em260

Boofle - I hope you hear something soon! Fx!


----------



## Em260

For those of you that have used a mail order pharmacy for meds, which one did you use and how was the service? I've only used a local pharmacy because my two cycles were so rushed that I didn't have time for mail order. I want to compare the prices since I have a little more time leading up to this cycle.


----------



## FirstTry

Hi :wave:

Got AF today; FET scheduled for March 6! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Yay for AF :witch: xx


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> For those of you that have used a mail order pharmacy for meds, which one did you use and how was the service? I've only used a local pharmacy because my two cycles were so rushed that I didn't have time for mail order. I want to compare the prices since I have a little more time leading up to this cycle.

I've used Freedom Pharmacy, and IVFMeds.
Freedom is in the NE and so the costs are high, as they can charge full price for meds. IVFMeds is in England and they have the same meds for about 40-60% off. My experience with them was that they came through in the end, but not without a lot of stress in the mean time. Since they are in England, it takes 2 weeks for the drugs to arrive in the US, and when I was ordering they had a backlog and a shortage. So it literally took 6-7 weeks for my meds to arrive, and they ended up doing expedited shipping to get them here on time. So if you do not have 6-8 weeks lead time, then I wouldn't recommend them. My FS suggested a Canadian IVF meds company that had promised to have items shipped much more quickly and we were going to use them if IVFMeds couldn't deliver. I am not 100% sure on the name, but it was something like BigMountain, or GreenMountain. One thing is that the Canadian company didn't have Bravelle (which I was using), so I would have had to get that from Freedom. Regardless, using the Canadian or European meds didn't make a difference in my cycle other than to save me about $3000. Yes, that is how much I saved! So it is definitely worth looking into. Your FS office may have more details, or have other mail order options. My FS office was in the 'know' and they were the ones that recommended using the alternate pharmacies. So see what they recommend?


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> Got AF today; FET scheduled for March 6! :happydance:

YAY! I hope to be right behind you! I think my AF should be here in the next 3-6 days. I am not sure whether I O'd last weekend or this past weekend, if it was this past weekend, then I will have longer to wait. :cry: 

I just really want to have this baby in 2013, and if I am to do that we need to get AF to HURRY UP!


----------



## L4hope

EM, I use Walgreens Specialty pharmacy. I haven't had any issues with them. Everything comes within a day if I need it that soon. Prices seem to be pretty good too.


----------



## L4hope

I guess not as discounted at what Ali is seeing, but my docs office has given me sample meds to help with the cost. Theyve given me Follistim, menopur, and progesterone samples which has been a big help. Also worth asking about. Seems some clinics do it and some dont.


----------



## scerena

*first try* :wohoo: yay for the :witch: gl with this cycle we are all cheering you on :)

*ali* :hi: how are you doing?


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> For those of you that have used a mail order pharmacy for meds, which one did you use and how was the service? I've only used a local pharmacy because my two cycles were so rushed that I didn't have time for mail order. I want to compare the prices since I have a little more time leading up to this cycle.

Em- I'm in NY too... we used Freedom Pharmacy... it was easy and quick! I believe we spent about $250 for the meds total... we have Oxford Freedom


----------



## Boofle

They didn't ring back so still don't know :cry:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Em260 said:


> For those of you that have used a mail order pharmacy for meds, which one did you use and how was the service? I've only used a local pharmacy because my two cycles were so rushed that I didn't have time for mail order. I want to compare the prices since I have a little more time leading up to this cycle.

I used 2. One was Freedom Fertility and the other was MDR pharmacy in Encino, CA. They overnight the meds and were helpful and nice on the phone. I think certain drugs were cheaper from one so that's why we used two. My nurse set it up.


----------



## Phantom710

scerena said:


> *phantom* basically I do an IVF cycle and donate half of my eggs to another lady who is need of eggs- these ladies can be menopausal, had chemo, early menopause, bad quality eggs etc...
> In return I get my IVF at a cheaper rate... But I really wanted to do egg sharing as I have been through so much I can't even begin to imagine what other ladies have had to deal with knowing they will never have a biological child of there own :(

Oh that's so wonderful!



WannabeeMum said:


> Phantom - they only transferred one 5-day blast. Next beta tomorrow. When do you go for yours??
> 
> Em - yeah for being able to do your first transfer!!

1st Beta was today-- waiting on the numbers :)



Em260 said:


> For those of you that have used a mail order pharmacy for meds, which one did you use and how was the service? I've only used a local pharmacy because my two cycles were so rushed that I didn't have time for mail order. I want to compare the prices since I have a little more time leading up to this cycle.

I used MDR in Encino. They were great. I call them and they ship them out overnight right away. Never had any problems :)



LotusBlossom said:


> I used 2. One was Freedom Fertility and the other was MDR pharmacy in Encino, CA. They overnight the meds and were helpful and nice on the phone. I think certain drugs were cheaper from one so that's why we used two. My nurse set it up.

MDR is great, I'm using them now. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Ah boofle, I'm so sorry they didn't ring back. Are you going to ring tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Em260

Thanks for all the tips about meds!! We are completely self pay so every little bit of savings helps. I just heard back from the nurse and she had no idea about pharmacies other than the list printout they gave me of local pharmacies here in NYC. 

Ali - wow, that is such an amazing discount you got!! I don't know if I have enough time for the overseas one but I will check it out the Canadian one. 

BabyD - wow $250 is amazing! What great insurance! I used to have Oxford Freedom with my old company. Now I'm stuck with BCBS and no IVF coverage :cry:. My meds were around $4500 last cycle ugh.

L4 - good idea about asking for samples. Thanks! 

Phantom and Lotus - I will check out MDR too thank you!


----------



## everhopeful

Boofle - that's awful - can you call them tomorrow to see what is going on?


----------



## everhopeful

First - so glad that Af arrived!! Hopefully the last one you will be seeing for quite some time!!!
xx


----------



## Em260

Also spoke with the nurse about PGD and transfer. Ugh, it sounds like I have to do exactly what I did the last two times and freeze the embryos this cycle for a FET in March :(. I was sooo looking forward to transfer. She said my RE will call to discuss but that he almost always recommends FET because the endometrium is more receptive when the estrogen level is lower. She said the success rates are so much higher for FET. 

Well, at least I know what to expect and obviously I want to do what has the best success rate. I'm just bummed because I want to be pregnant now! Not in March! Ok, it's not that long of a wait. I'll get over it ;)


----------



## Em260

Boofle - I'm sorry!! Can you call them tomorrow? Or maybe go there in person? It's harder for them to ignore when you're standing right in front of them.


----------



## Boofle

I guess I'll have to. I absolutely dread ringing them :cry: my accupuncturist is going mad :cry:

Phantom looking forward to your numbers :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Just curious...why is a FET more successful than a fresh cycle? If that is so then why dont they always freeze the embies? I am jsut asking as I wait here for my first IVF cycle. Does anyone think that asking them to do a FET with me is better?


----------



## Em260

ttcbaby117 said:


> Just curious...why is a FET more successful than a fresh cycle? If that is so then why dont they always freeze the embies? I am jsut asking as I wait here for my first IVF cycle. Does anyone think that asking them to do a FET with me is better?

Hey ttc, check with your RE for what he/she recommends. My situation is a little different because we are doing PGD so that requires biopsy of the day 5 embryos for testing. That can be done on a fresh cycle with a rush testing which takes 24 hrs but then the embyro is left sitting there in the dish. So that is one reason my RE prefers to freeze them. The higher success rate I was talking about is specifically for PGD tested embryos. The nurse also said that in some women, not all, the high levels of estrogen from the stim meds can make the endometrium less receptive to implantation. Obviously that's not the case with every person because there are still a lot of people who get BFPs on a fresh cycle.


----------



## Em260

Boofle - I think you should just call them. I'm sure they are used to it as you can't be the only one waiting to hear. :hugs: I'm sorry you have to deal with this. 

First - yay for AF!!

Phantom - fx for a strong beta!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks, I will ask my RE about it. Just yet another item to cover with her prior to starting this cycle.


----------



## scerena

*phantom* thank you, being a surrogate is also wonderful :) I hope your beta is great :)

*boofle* ah that sucks :hugs: I would def give them a call Hun :hugs:

*em* fx'd the time will hurry by for you :) it won't be long and you will be PUPO I know it feels so long away but it will all be worth the wait especially if the success rates are better for you :)


----------



## time2deal

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks, I will ask my RE about it. Just yet another item to cover with her prior to starting this cycle.

I think the standard approach is to do them fresh, as there are risks with freezing, but some research says that FET is better due to lower stress levels - both physically and emotionally. Your body hasn't just had to cope with stimulated ovulation, and so you can spend a cycle just preparing for implantation. 

And I think the impact of stress can't be underestimated. If you don't have SO much riding on one cycle, I think you can calm yourself a litte and just focus on the first step. 

But... I speak from exactly zero experience other than this cycle! I can say the idea of further treatments and drugs after this quite intense cycle isn't too appealing. My extremely bloated body could do with a break.


----------



## Phantom710

Levels are in--- 12dpt and I'm 813!!


----------



## scerena

*phantom* brilliant news :happydance: congrats again Hun :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thank you Time....I know what you are saying...after this last IUI cycle I truley welcomed the break on my body. I felt horrible. I kept thinking to myself...how am I to be pregnant and deal with the normal pregnancy issues when I am still dealing with these other horrible s/e.

Phantom - woohoo that is awesome!


----------



## L4hope

Great news phantom, congrats!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Thanks for all the tips about meds!! We are completely self pay so every little bit of savings helps. I just heard back from the nurse and she had no idea about pharmacies other than the list printout they gave me of local pharmacies here in NYC.
> 
> Ali - wow, that is such an amazing discount you got!! I don't know if I have enough time for the overseas one but I will check it out the Canadian one.
> 
> BabyD - wow $250 is amazing! What great insurance! I used to have Oxford Freedom with my old company. Now I'm stuck with BCBS and no IVF coverage :cry:. My meds were around $4500 last cycle ugh.
> 
> L4 - good idea about asking for samples. Thanks!
> 
> Phantom and Lotus - I will check out MDR too thank you!

It really depends on the drugs that you need. Things like GonalF, Follistim, Menopur, Ganirelix are all cheaper in Canada or Europe, by quite a lot. When I was injecting 6 vials of Menopur at $72 a vial (US cost) for 5 days, you can see how it would make a difference to get them elsewhere. $72/vial is Freedom Pharmacy. I can't remember what I paid exactly but I think it was in the $30-40/vial range. If you are only doing a FET, then you only need the estrogen/progesterone meds and they are not nearly as costly. Plus they can often be run through insurance. I was able to run the progesterone through my insurance and it came up to $13.50 a vial which would last me 10 days, and without it was $49.99, that was with Freedom Pharmacy. 

IVFMeds (England - needs 6-8 weeks notice):
https://secure.ivfmeds.com/store/index.cfm

Freedom Pharmacy (NE USA - can overnight):
https://www.freedomfertility.com/fertility-medications/medications-and-pricing.aspx

I wish I had a link to the Canadian Pharmacy, but we didn't get that far. Still the above links should help. If you want, PM me and I will see if my FS office has the contact information for the Canadian Pharmacy so you could at least get their prices to compare. Being Canadian I have no problem using a Canadian pharmacy. The issue is that there are so many that advertise on the web that it is difficult to figure out which ones are legit. So that is why I would make sure whatever pharmacy you are using has been vetted either by your FS, or a FS office that you trust.

Failing that you could see if IVF meds was able to ship your order faster? I think perhaps some of their back order issues were resolved. So they may be faster now.


----------



## alicatt

Phantom710 said:


> Levels are in--- 12dpt and I'm 813!!

Wonderful news! :yipee: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

That's great, Phantom! :wohoo: Congrats to you and the parents! What a beautiful thing you are doing! :)


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Just curious...why is a FET more successful than a fresh cycle? If that is so then why dont they always freeze the embies? I am jsut asking as I wait here for my first IVF cycle. Does anyone think that asking them to do a FET with me is better?

There is increasing research that is showing that after a few unsuccessful fresh IVF's that going the FET route is more effective. It isn't for all women, but for some women their linings are just not very suitable for implantation following IVF. It has to do with the estrogen levels being really high. However my lining looked perfect both IVF cycles and we still didn't get a BFP. I'm going to be doing a FET in March. 
Had I known now what I knew back then, I would have opted for what they call a bridged cycle where you do the EC/ER one month, then do the transfer 1-2 months later. It is something to discuss with your FS. 

Things that might prompt me to do it that way in the future if I ever do another IVF:

1) e2 levels really high (over 3500)
2) bloating before trigger, that got even worse after trigger
3) lining before trigger being less than optimal (not triple layer and not between 9-13mm)

If any of these things, and I'd seriously consider doing the bridged cycle.

Other things to consider, some clinics are better at freezing/thawing than others. So talk to your FS about that. They may charge you more since you are going to have to be monitored for 2 cycles to ensure you transfer on the right day. 

Definitely review all of this with your FS.. these are simply my notes from my previous IVFs that have failed and I've wondered after the fact whether we should have moved forward, and now I wish we hadn't because I wasted 4 beautiful embryos! I still have 4 pretty good ones (4AA) but I wasted 4 5-6AA embryos :(

I hoep that helps!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Also spoke with the nurse about PGD and transfer. Ugh, it sounds like I have to do exactly what I did the last two times and freeze the embryos this cycle for a FET in March :(. I was sooo looking forward to transfer. She said my RE will call to discuss but that he almost always recommends FET because the endometrium is more receptive when the estrogen level is lower. She said the success rates are so much higher for FET.
> 
> Well, at least I know what to expect and obviously I want to do what has the best success rate. I'm just bummed because I want to be pregnant now! Not in March! Ok, it's not that long of a wait. I'll get over it ;)

As I posted to TTC, and you already know, if you have high quality blasts, your chances are likely higher on FET than fresh. I understand your frustration though! Delays, and medical insurance and tax reasons! Get that baby born in 2013! 

I was thinking though, normal gestation rates are lower for twins, so maybe we just need to get pregnant in March with twins! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Phantom - that's excellent news!! Congrats to you and the parents!! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Also spoke with the nurse about PGD and transfer. Ugh, it sounds like I have to do exactly what I did the last two times and freeze the embryos this cycle for a FET in March :(. I was sooo looking forward to transfer. She said my RE will call to discuss but that he almost always recommends FET because the endometrium is more receptive when the estrogen level is lower. She said the success rates are so much higher for FET.
> 
> Well, at least I know what to expect and obviously I want to do what has the best success rate. I'm just bummed because I want to be pregnant now! Not in March! Ok, it's not that long of a wait. I'll get over it ;)
> 
> As I posted to TTC, and you already know, if you have high quality blasts, your chances are likely higher on FET than fresh. I understand your frustration though! Delays, and medical insurance and tax reasons! Get that baby born in 2013!
> 
> I was thinking though, normal gestation rates are lower for twins, so maybe we just need to get pregnant in March with twins! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha! I love that plan, Ali! 

Em & Ali- My transfer is Feb 20 and if it works I will be due on Nov 8 with a single. If it's twins, I would be due around Oct 22. You still have time to have a 2013 baby with a Mar transfer! :happydance: Fingers crossed for both of you! I saw my previous ob/gyn yesterday for an annual exam (I feel like this could have been done by my current Dr, but whatever) and she also said she has seen more success with FET. I sure hope so, because this is our last chance for at least a year. I feel prett good about it, though. :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Also spoke with the nurse about PGD and transfer. Ugh, it sounds like I have to do exactly what I did the last two times and freeze the embryos this cycle for a FET in March :(. I was sooo looking forward to transfer. She said my RE will call to discuss but that he almost always recommends FET because the endometrium is more receptive when the estrogen level is lower. She said the success rates are so much higher for FET.
> 
> Well, at least I know what to expect and obviously I want to do what has the best success rate. I'm just bummed because I want to be pregnant now! Not in March! Ok, it's not that long of a wait. I'll get over it ;)
> 
> As I posted to TTC, and you already know, if you have high quality blasts, your chances are likely higher on FET than fresh. I understand your frustration though! Delays, and medical insurance and tax reasons! Get that baby born in 2013!
> 
> I was thinking though, normal gestation rates are lower for twins, so maybe we just need to get pregnant in March with twins! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I love that plan, Ali!
> 
> Em & Ali- My transfer is Feb 20 and if it works I will be due on Nov 8 with a single. If it's twins, I would be due around Oct 22. You still have time to have a 2013 baby with a Mar transfer! :happydance: Fingers crossed for both of you! I saw my previous ob/gyn yesterday for an annual exam (I feel like this could have been done by my current Dr, but whatever) and she also said she has seen more success with FET. I sure hope so, because this is our last chance for at least a year. I feel prett good about it, though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep! Only problem is that I'm literally running out of time! I still don't have AF, and she needs to appear SOON. My cycles run about 30-33 days. So I could be looking at late March or early April for my FET transfer. :shrug: OK for a singleton the last possible FET transfer date would be April 14th (that would give me an ovulation date of April 9th), and a due date of Dec 31st! Of course babies come early/late so your due date is only an estimate. Still, it is good to know what the dates are. For twins we have until May 7th to transfer (ovulation of May 2nd). OK I think I can make those windows, but it will be cutting it close!


----------



## scerena

*ali* I love the plan of dates :) I hope we all make it :)

*LotusBlossom* that's great your chances will be higher with the FET fx'd you get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome, Scerena! Sorry I've been slacking lately with keeping up with everyone. It's wonderful that you are offering to share your eggs with another woman. What a generous thing to do! I hope they find a match soon. You are gorgeous, so those ladies will be lucky to get your pretty eggies. :) 

Ali- My Dr used the BCP to bring on AF. I didn't wait for another cycle. I won't get the :witch: until next week, but started my Lupron today. It seems to be just fine. Maybe you would have had to start them a while ago. I don't know. :shrug: I hope she shows up soon so you can get moving! 

AFM: DH came home yesterday and said we might have to move to FL instead of VA. :dohh: Either way, it's going to be crazy, but VA is closer to family. I was bummed, but it's not for sure yet, so who knows? 

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## scerena

*lotus* thank you for the welcome :) and thank you for the lovely compliment :hugs: I hope they match me sooner rather than later...
I'm thinking of maybe calling up tomorrow to see if they think I should go to another clinic? 

How come you are moving? Is it to do with work? I hope everything falls into place for you :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

scerena said:


> *lotus* thank you for the welcome :) and thank you for the lovely compliment :hugs: I hope they match me sooner rather than later...
> I'm thinking of maybe calling up tomorrow to see if they think I should go to another clinic?
> 
> How come you are moving? Is it to do with work? I hope everything falls into place for you :hugs:

It's not a bad idea to at least ask, so then you won't have to wait around unnecessarily. 

I'm moving because my husband is in the military. His next duty station keeps changing, so it's tough to plan anything. We thought we were definitely moving to VA, but it may change now. I have to find a new Dr, so hopefully we find out soon and we can schedule the move. I'm sure it will all work out, I just hate not knowing the plan. :dohh:


----------



## Em260

Phantom710 said:


> Levels are in--- 12dpt and I'm 813!!

Yay Phantom!!! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Also spoke with the nurse about PGD and transfer. Ugh, it sounds like I have to do exactly what I did the last two times and freeze the embryos this cycle for a FET in March :(. I was sooo looking forward to transfer. She said my RE will call to discuss but that he almost always recommends FET because the endometrium is more receptive when the estrogen level is lower. She said the success rates are so much higher for FET.
> 
> Well, at least I know what to expect and obviously I want to do what has the best success rate. I'm just bummed because I want to be pregnant now! Not in March! Ok, it's not that long of a wait. I'll get over it ;)
> 
> As I posted to TTC, and you already know, if you have high quality blasts, your chances are likely higher on FET than fresh. I understand your frustration though! Delays, and medical insurance and tax reasons! Get that baby born in 2013!
> 
> I was thinking though, normal gestation rates are lower for twins, so maybe we just need to get pregnant in March with twins! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I love that plan, Ali!
> 
> Em & Ali- My transfer is Feb 20 and if it works I will be due on Nov 8 with a single. If it's twins, I would be due around Oct 22. You still have time to have a 2013 baby with a Mar transfer! :happydance: Fingers crossed for both of you! I saw my previous ob/gyn yesterday for an annual exam (I feel like this could have been done by my current Dr, but whatever) and she also said she has seen more success with FET. I sure hope so, because this is our last chance for at least a year. I feel prett good about it, though. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Only problem is that I'm literally running out of time! I still don't have AF, and she needs to appear SOON. My cycles run about 30-33 days. So I could be looking at late March or early April for my FET transfer. :shrug: OK for a singleton the last possible FET transfer date would be April 14th (that would give me an ovulation date of April 9th), and a due date of Dec 31st! Of course babies come early/late so your due date is only an estimate. Still, it is good to know what the dates are. For twins we have until May 7th to transfer (ovulation of May 2nd). OK I think I can make those windows, but it will be cutting it close!Click to expand...

Ali and Lotus - I seriously love that you both plan out the due dates. :thumbup: I do that too and it drives my loved ones crazy hehe. I just like to have a plan because it calms me down. And I'll admit I've been shopping a little for baby clothes for a little one born in the winter ;). I'm only transferring a single embryo, even though I would LOVE twins, so my due date will be around December 8th. 

I'm feeling better about the whole FET thing now. I just needed time to wrap my head around doing two more cycles instead of one. I've got a lot of rearranging to do for March because we were planning a vacation and I don't think that's going to happen now. Oh well, it will be so worth it!!


----------



## Em260

LotusBlossom said:


> Welcome, Scerena! Sorry I've been slacking lately with keeping up with everyone. It's wonderful that you are offering to share your eggs with another woman. What a generous thing to do! I hope they find a match soon. You are gorgeous, so those ladies will be lucky to get your pretty eggies. :)
> 
> Ali- My Dr used the BCP to bring on AF. I didn't wait for another cycle. I won't get the :witch: until next week, but started my Lupron today. It seems to be just fine. Maybe you would have had to start them a while ago. I don't know. :shrug: I hope she shows up soon so you can get moving!
> 
> AFM: DH came home yesterday and said we might have to move to FL instead of VA. :dohh: Either way, it's going to be crazy, but VA is closer to family. I was bummed, but it's not for sure yet, so who knows?
> 
> I hope everyone else is well.

Ooh that's a huge difference between VA and FL. I used to live in northern VA and loved it but FL would be so nice for the weather. When will you know for sure?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Em260 said:


> Ooh that's a huge difference between VA and FL. I used to live in northern VA and loved it but FL would be so nice for the weather. When will you know for sure?

We're not sure when they will tell us, but maybe next week. :coffee: We've been planning this for over 6 months, so it's just a shock to have to change gears. We were planning to buy a house and have been searching! I should have known better than to make plans. That's just not how military life works. :wacko: It will be ok either way. :winkwink:


----------



## Em260

LotusBlossom said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh that's a huge difference between VA and FL. I used to live in northern VA and loved it but FL would be so nice for the weather. When will you know for sure?
> 
> We're not sure when they will tell us, but maybe next week. :coffee: We've been planning this for over 6 months, so it's just a shock to have to change gears. We were planning to buy a house and have been searching! I should have known better than to make plans. That's just not how military life works. :wacko: It will be ok either way. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well hopefully you will still be headed to VA. What a pain to plan for 6 months and then hear news like that :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh that's a huge difference between VA and FL. I used to live in northern VA and loved it but FL would be so nice for the weather. When will you know for sure?
> 
> We're not sure when they will tell us, but maybe next week. :coffee: We've been planning this for over 6 months, so it's just a shock to have to change gears. We were planning to buy a house and have been searching! I should have known better than to make plans. That's just not how military life works. :wacko: It will be ok either way. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Isn't that the military way?! Good luck! We just came from FL (we were in the panhandle) but still very nice.


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Phantom Great news :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## scerena

*lotus* yes I'm going to say- I have no sort of time scale to work with and I'm keen to get started so should I enquire at potentially moving to a bigger clinic with more recipients waiting....

Oh ok how often do you have to move around? I hope that you find out soon so that you can get things sorted :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## annmc30

Clinic just rang embryos are doing great so day5 transfer it is on satday 12


----------



## scerena

*ann* that is fantastic news :happydance: two more days and you will be PUPO :) how many embies are you having put back??


----------



## annmc30

They said only 1 unless the quality is not good then they will put 2 in


----------



## scerena

*ann* same policy as my clinic :) how exciting!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Ann, excellent news, yay for 5 day transfer :happydance: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, have you heard anything today? :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Omg af is deciding to come now.... My f/u isn't until feb 5th... I thought I had more time before af b/c last time I had D&c it was 8 weeks!! It's been 24 days (35 since baby died) ... How annoying!!! Its "on time" per my non pregnant cycles... But at least I will only need to wait a couple more weeks after my visit to start the fet process... Looks like a march transfer!!:)


----------



## annmc30

Sandy which clinic r u at?


----------



## Sandy83

How annoying af :witch: is showing up unexpected but great news that it will mean you can do FET in March. Npt long now til WFT appt. :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

I'm at Newcastle fertility clinic at the centre of life. xx


----------



## time2deal

Hey ladies, 

So, EC today. All went well - they have 11 eggs, and we will find out tomorrow how the fertilization goes. Am I the only person who hates giving their weight at these things? Its the main thing I worry about. Stupid I know...

DH did his part without any worry, but after they realized the Hep C test they were meant to do on Friday wasn't done. The test wasn't requested on the form, but they had some blood leftover from Monday so they will do it on that. Hopefully will know tomorrow as they need to know where to put the frozen embies. They are freezing them tomorrow (assuming there are some) which seems fast to me. 

I'm feeling a bit flat today. I also have picked up a Staph infection from one of my many hospital visits, so I have to do a protocol before my next operation on the 4th. They found it during the pre-admission checks (for the cancer operation) that was done last Friday. Just creams, a shower gel and a shampoo. Not too serious, but I was hoping for a week off!

Sorry, I should be more upbeat. Things went well. I'm just tired, and ended up in hospital much longer due to infection, and a bit over it. Looking forward to a relaxing afternoon.

Em - whats a PGD?


----------



## Sandy83

Glad EC went well. Look for to hearing your fertility report tomorrow. Don't worry about feeling a but flat you are going thru at lot, just take each day at a time. Sorry to hear about the infection hope it clears up soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Time - sorry about the staph infection :(. Hopefully it will clear up quickly. Yay for 11 eggs :happydance: Were you sedated for the EC? I was and the meds made me feel a little weepy/down for a day or two. Hope you can get some rest today. 

PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis. It requires taking a biopsy of the embryo and sending it to an outside lab for testing. They can check for single gene disorders, for example if the parents are carriers of cystic fibrosis, sickle cell anemia, etc. We're only testing our embryos for missing or extra chromosomes.


----------



## annmc30

Sandy83 said:


> I'm at Newcastle fertility clinic at the centre of life. xx

Me 2 hun x


----------



## Em260

Ann - fantastic news!! So exciting you will be PUPO soon!!

Mo - ugh sorry about AF arriving :(. But good news that means you won't be waiting too long after your appt to start. I'll be doing my FET in March too :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

Posted in my other forums, so if you're there.. disregard :)

I had my baseline sono/bloods today.. waiting for inj. instructions..

in the meanwhile... last night I started feeling so sick, feverish and I feel so tired and weak today. I'm definitely sick with something, I'm just hoping it's not the flu.

Has anyone been sick with the flu or a cold during stimming? Can i take anything now? I'm so petrified it's going to get worse and they're going to tell me we can't do my stimming/ET/ER....

HELP!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

scerena said:


> *lotus* yes I'm going to say- I have no sort of time scale to work with and I'm keen to get started so should I enquire at potentially moving to a bigger clinic with more recipients waiting....
> 
> Oh ok how often do you have to move around? I hope that you find out soon so that you can get things sorted :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else :)

Good luck! I hope another clinic can allow you to start soon. :hugs:

I've actually never moved with the military. I met my husband here in Hawaii 5 years ago. This will be my first big move with him. We have been told 3 different locations over the past 3 years and it always changes, so I should have known it would change again. :winkwink:


----------



## time2deal

Em260 said:


> Time - sorry about the staph infection :(. Hopefully it will clear up quickly. Yay for 11 eggs :happydance: Were you sedated for the EC? I was and the meds made me feel a little weepy/down for a day or two. Hope you can get some rest today.
> 
> PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis. It requires taking a biopsy of the embryo and sending it to an outside lab for testing. They can check for single gene disorders, for example if the parents are carriers of cystic fibrosis, sickle cell anemia, etc. We're only testing our embryos for missing or extra chromosomes.

I did think it might be some kind of testing. Do you have something in particular that they are looking for?

You are right actually. After last general I was down for a while too - so most probably just the meds. I feel like I should be happy, but just not feeling quite right. 

Bring on tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy83

annmc30 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm at Newcastle fertility clinic at the centre of life. xx
> 
> Me 2 hun xClick to expand...

Where do you live? how have you found the clinic? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Time yay gor 11 eggies!!!


----------



## annmc30

Sandy83 said:


> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm at Newcastle fertility clinic at the centre of life. xx
> 
> Me 2 hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Where do you live? how have you found the clinic? XxClick to expand...

I live in willington near crook, they lovely at the clinic this is my 3rd n last cycle x


----------



## Em260

time2deal said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Time - sorry about the staph infection :(. Hopefully it will clear up quickly. Yay for 11 eggs :happydance: Were you sedated for the EC? I was and the meds made me feel a little weepy/down for a day or two. Hope you can get some rest today.
> 
> PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis. It requires taking a biopsy of the embryo and sending it to an outside lab for testing. They can check for single gene disorders, for example if the parents are carriers of cystic fibrosis, sickle cell anemia, etc. We're only testing our embryos for missing or extra chromosomes.
> 
> I did think it might be some kind of testing. Do you have something in particular that they are looking for?
> 
> You are right actually. After last general I was down for a while too - so most probably just the meds. I feel like I should be happy, but just not feeling quite right.
> 
> Bring on tomorrow!Click to expand...

I don't have anything in particular, it's just that we're only transferring one embryo at a time so it's more important to make sure the one we're transferring has the normal amount of chromosomes. 

I didn't make that connection about the anesthesia until after my second round when I had that same down feeling for the first day or so. Plus add in the stims which made me more emotional as well. You'll be feeling much better tomorrow :hugs: Fx for a great fert report!!


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Posted in my other forums, so if you're there.. disregard :)
> 
> I had my baseline sono/bloods today.. waiting for inj. instructions..
> 
> in the meanwhile... last night I started feeling so sick, feverish and I feel so tired and weak today. I'm definitely sick with something, I'm just hoping it's not the flu.
> 
> Has anyone been sick with the flu or a cold during stimming? Can i take anything now? I'm so petrified it's going to get worse and they're going to tell me we can't do my stimming/ET/ER....
> 
> HELP!!!

I came down with something during my first IVF and it wasn't an issue. I think you have to be on death's door before they will cancel. You could always ask about it when they call to give you instructions. Just rest up and load up on vitamin C. So exciting that you're getting started!! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Em!
I am so excited.. I couldn't believe I got sick right now! I've been so careful... but travelling this past weekend probably wasn't the smartest. Stress too can be damaging! I am patiently awaiting my phone call from the RE to find out when I start based on my bloods today....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - thanks for the information on the fresh V frozen. I will speak to my dr about doing a FET because my estrogen runs pretty high normally. I would rather wait and have success than rush it. But yes I would love to deliver in 2013!!!!

Lotus - which part of Florida might you end up? I have a great RE in miami if you need one!

Time - so sorry you arent feeling well hun...but yipee on the 11 eggies!!!!


----------



## Hashope

Hi all im jade 26. 

Ive had 2 ectopics 1 where my tube was removed and the 2nd treated with methatrexate resulting in blocking my tube completely. Ive had lab n dyes to prove this. Ivf is finally in sight been so down i so want a baby if this doesnt work ill be devastated. Can you please tell me your stories ? 

Thank you so much xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Time great news look forward to fert report tmrw :happydance:
Phantom yay really really pleased :hugs:
Baby hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Ann that's brill good luck for Saturday :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hugs:

Sandy I still didn't get a phone call :cry: i planned to phone after my shift at work but ended up working over a couple of hours so by the time I got home the clinic was closed I will def phone in the morning :cry: I told you my clinic was rubbish :cry:


----------



## BabyD225

Hashope said:


> Hi all im jade 26.
> 
> Ive had 2 ectopics 1 where my tube was removed and the 2nd treated with methatrexate resulting in blocking my tube completely. Ive had lab n dyes to prove this. Ivf is finally in sight been so down i so want a baby if this doesnt work ill be devastated. Can you please tell me your stories ?
> 
> Thank you so much xxxx

Read below!! So much to learn from all these ladies... such a variety of complications along the way... all with the same goal! 

Welcome!! What exactly would you like to know? Seems like IVF is great for you... DH issues?


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - thanks for the information on the fresh V frozen. I will speak to my dr about doing a FET because my estrogen runs pretty high normally. I would rather wait and have success than rush it. But yes I would love to deliver in 2013!!!!
> 
> Lotus - which part of Florida might you end up? I have a great RE in miami if you need one!
> 
> Time - so sorry you arent feeling well hun...but yipee on the 11 eggies!!!!

We would be near Tampa, but thank you!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome, Jade! I would look back at the previous posts to get caught up on everyone. 

AFM: I have endometriosis, have one blocked tube, had a laparoscopy last summer, many failed IUIs using clomid and femara, a fresh cycle of IVF in Dec 2012 which ended in an early miscarriage and am doing a FET in Feb. I hope you can start IVF soon and get your BFP. This ttc journey is tough, but will be worth it in the end! :hugs:


----------



## Hashope

Im new to All this so just info on it All really. Ive had blood tests n swabs now just waiting on a date. Is it all dauting when you go to the clinics and have it all done ? Mrdavies said something like hes going to keep my eggs for thr 5 days gor booster as im young do you no what this means ? So scared ladies xxx thanks for your replies xxx


----------



## Hashope

I also have endom too lol my bodies knackered . Im currently in the process of sueing the hospital for negligence. My solicitor is so positive we hzve a strong case. Hospital have been hopeless through it all x


----------



## Sandy83

annmc30 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm at Newcastle fertility clinic at the centre of life. xx
> 
> Me 2 hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Where do you live? how have you found the clinic? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I live in willington near crook, they lovely at the clinic this is my 3rd n last cycle xClick to expand...

Yeah I agree everyone at the clinic is lovely. I've only had one fresh cycle so far but all went well apart from the outcome fingers crossed for this FET. Who knows we might have already seen each other at the clinic without even knowing it xx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome jade :hi:

Boofle, ah I'm so sorry you still havent had a call I bet you are going crazy :wacko: fx'd you get some good news tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Phantom710

48 hour hcg test tomorrow. hoping for a number around 1600 :)


----------



## Boofle

Fx'd phantom :thumbup:


----------



## cali_kt

*Em*- I used mail order because that is what my insurance makes me use. It was pretty easy and they all came in time. I used MedCo and the prices were pretty good. I also heard freedom is good too. Sorry to hear about the wait till March. Sounds like me and you may be on the same timing now.

*Phantom*- :dance: Congrats!! Crossing fingers for some big numbers on next blood!

*Ali*- I want to jump on the bandwagon with March twins!!

*Lotus*- Glad you have your date for transfer!! :dust: Crazy to not know exactly where you are moving yet!! How stressful that must be!

*Ann*- Congrats on a 5 day transfer! :dance:

*Time*- 11 eggs sounds good! KUP on the fert report!

*BabyD*- Glad things are getting started! I was sick during the Lupron time and on antibiotics. They weren't too concerned. Hope you feel better!

Welcome Jade! I have blocked left tube, sluggish right, supposed low AMH, uterine fibroids. DH with low motility and morphology.

*AFM*- I'm getting better everyday. I go back to work tomorrow. Still with some bloating. Lost 5 pounds..wohoo! :dance: Absolutely exhausted. Just ready to feel like myself. Waiting for AF to arrive now. Heading to Maui in 8 days for some much needed R & R!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay for Maui, Cali! It's our favorite island. I hope it helps you relax. It's so c h i l l there. ;) Enjoy!


----------



## Boofle

They finally rung me back this morning! I have to work with the fact that its going ahead but it might get cancelled cos I want sedation and they don't thaw at weekends bla bla bla!! I should of had a baseline blood test yesterday or today so I've missed that so I have to go in for a blood test on Wednesday at 730. So hopefully everything will fall into place. How do I stay positive knowing it may get cancelled? :wacko:


----------



## Sandy83

How might it get cancelled just coz you want sedated????? Are you doing medicated FET?

My clinic only do FET on a wednesday and Friday but coz its medicated and they are controlling my cycles they can do FET whenever!!!!!

At least they called thats the main thing! :hugs: xx


----------



## time2deal

Hi, 

9 insurance policies in the freezer! They are only 1 day fertilized so they don't grade them, and she said they are more stable to freeze if we aren't waiting to see which ones should go back fresh. 

Pretty pleased! That's now the end of my TTC for a few months, but so pleased to get a good result. DH's SA was terrible though! Might need to address that later at some stage - but perhaps not if FET's work in the future.


----------



## cali_kt

Lotus- Thanks! I'm so excited to see the whales! I got a condo in kahana, beach front with beautiful ocean views from Lanai. I can't wait to just waste away on that lanai with a glass of wine! :wine: DH deserves it more than I, he has waited on me hand and foot!!

Boofle- I sure hope they don't cancel on you!

Time- Glad you got 9 to the freezer!


----------



## Em260

Time - yay for 9 :cold:!! That is amazing!!

Boofle - I'm so happy you get to start! :happydance: As far as living in fear of cancellation, I had the exact same thoughts my first cycle because no one knew if my ovary would respond to stims. Just take it a day at a time :hugs: This whole process is an emotional roller coaster for sure.

Cali - wow Maui sounds amazing! Enjoy your trip!!

Phantom - good luck today!!


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks Em!!

I really need to see a double (or near doubling number) to finally be able to relax :)


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck phantom :hugs: 

Ann, good luck for ET tomorrow. PUPO very soon yay! :happydance: xx


----------



## Edamame

Fingers crossed, Phantom!

Boofle, try to relax- there is always some chance a cycle will be canceled, but usually a small chance. You will get it done!

Time, congrats on 9! That is fabulous!

Cali, have an amazing time, I'm very jealous! :)


----------



## Phantom710

eda--- FET on 2/11? that's a good day! One month exactly after mine :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Time, great news on the frosties :hugs: 

Cali. So jealous Maui sounds amazing I'm sure you will both have a fab time xx


----------



## MoBaby

Thought AF was coming but just a small amt of brown spotting then nothing today. Oh well. Weird thing happened though. I have been taking HPTs since about 2 weeks after d/c and they have been getting lighter..... tonight my test was actually darker than this morning (a lot).... weird. Me and DH DTD about 12 days ago or so....almost impossible to be a natural BFP or anything...I prob didnt ovulate yet and he has no sperm!:haha: I am thinking faulty IC. One can hope :) 

Anyways hope all is having a good day. Its kinda icy here. My stupid gym closed at 4pm b/c of the "ice" and so I didnt get to workout (okay, confession I own the same equipment as the gym; its just easier there when I can people watch and such :) ). Darn. LOL :)


----------



## Edamame

Mobaby, I'll hope for you! 
Rainy here, nothing much going on. Got hit with a cold but trying not to let it turn into a cough, don't want to be hacking after my FET!


----------



## MoBaby

Get better!! Hope it goes away soon... I got sick on dec 31st and it lasted nearly 2 weeks :( The cough only a few days.


----------



## L4hope

Mobaby, ugh AF is such a pain in the toucus!! But you never know, maybe a surprise bfp on the way. Stranger things have happened!

We had like two inches of snow and they closed schools early here. Craziness!


----------



## MoBaby

Well here is something strange. Ics over past 3 days with last 2 tonights.. (23 days past d/c top then 24 next 2 then 25 am/pm/pm).... But no way I'm preggo... It would be one big gigantic miracle!! And that just doesn't happen: 

https://i.imgur.com/ed92grJl.jpg


----------



## L4hope

But what other reason would cause them to get lighter then start getting darker? Hmmm..very strange. :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

I know....faulty ics... They are crap... But if no af by feb 5th when I am to see dr I'll see about a scan or blood test or something... Just a little progression to get my hopes up... I'm sure it will be neg in a couple days. Seriously dh and I dtd once 12 days ago. It would be a miracle


----------



## Edamame

Wow though, that would be a pretty nice progression for anybody else! Maybe see how tomorrow's looks?


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah bet it's lighter. Here is 20 days past d/c to today 25 days past d/c... Last 3 tonight's :) last one after dinner. I wish this was real :( 
https://i.imgur.com/xpaRw0ml.jpg


----------



## FirstTry

That's really interesting, Mo. Has your dr been monitoring your beta HCG level?

Let's see, my beta went to zero 14 days after my D&C and I ovulated 7 days later. I read that ovulation normally happens btw 2 and 4 weeks after a D&C. So, you could've ovulated about 11 days ago. Have you been testing every day since the D&C?

You're right that it's unlikely to be a natural BFP, but a girl can dream ;)

Time for a blood test???


----------



## MoBaby

Nope. After the d/c no levels checked. Just f/u 1 month and then call with your period. I didnt have them checked last time either after d/c but I didnt test hcg out...I took at test at 4 weeks and it was neg though.

Oh I started testing at 2ish weeks after d/c...they were dark as control line at 2 weeks post d/c then the ones from this week are whats posted on the previous page. 

I think my levels were very high maybe near 200,000 when I had the d/c...the sac had grown to the appropriate dates (9+2) but baby not...So I think I was making hcg until the day of d/c and its just taking its sweet time going down. I can dream :) Highly doubt it means anything. Just crapy ICS.


----------



## annmc30

Im PUPO  with a lovely blastcyct and Ive got 3 frosties mayb more 2mor  roll on 4th Feb for OTD


----------



## Edamame

Congrats on being pupo Ann! And congrats on your 3 (hopefully 5) frosties!

Mobaby, did you poas again today?


----------



## MoBaby

I did lOoks about same as yesterday.... I wish this was real but it's not.... I just want af so I can move on to fet.

Just did one and it's positive still (not as strong) and ovulation test is positive as well... Umph!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations on being PUPO ann, roll on 4th feb yay!!!!

Mo, we can always hope and dream that the miracle bfp is possible, I think it keeps our spirits up at these hard times. Fx'd 

Hope everyone else are doing well. 

Nothing to report my end just want next friday to come to get definite date for FET starting to countdown now potential 11 days til transfer yay!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Phantom710

PUPO Ann! grats!!!!


Mo-- that is so strange O.O


----------



## MoBaby

Your second beta is fantastic phantom!! Maybe both took!! :)

Okay I did a test like 20 mins ago.... It's dark again. I should have done a comparison from am but I don't want dh to see.Afternoon was fainter as I drank 4 cups coffee and water.. Still doubt this is a new pg.... It would mean a lot of things came together, like I ov from the side with a tube, dh has sperm and I ov shortly after d/c... Too many factors that point to NO! https://i.imgur.com/jPdYne3l.jpg anyways just weird . I'll ask for test at drs on the 5th if still have lines.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mo- I would call your Dr. It's weird that your tests are getting darker. I hope it's a BFP, but you should check with the Dr to make sure it's not some other issue. That way, you aren't getting your hopes up, you are just making sure everything is ok. :winkwink: We're all rooting for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Def not getting my hopes up; I have a less than 0.000000000005 chance of becoming pg on my own! LOL...BUT it would be an awesome miracle...


----------



## Edamame

As someone who is always on the wrong side of percentages with you, it would truly be awesome if for once you were on the right side of one!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Guys:wave: I started BCP today. 39 days til FET. So long to wait. I really hope this works!


----------



## BabyD225

Mo- I would call my doctor ASAP! Miracles do happen! Hopeful for u!


Question for all- I started Menopur and gonal f yesterday..... Have had a horrible headache nonstop and then tonight I've had really bad diarrhea on top of the headache! Sorry if that's TMI but can anyone tell me if that's the Meds or did I eat bad food? Lol 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Edamame

I had headaches on Menopur and Follistim. Didn't have diarrhea though!

Yay for getting started FirstTry- the time will fly by!


----------



## BabyD225

Edamame said:


> I had headaches on Menopur and Follistim. Didn't have diarrhea though!
> 
> Yay for getting started FirstTry- the time will fly by!

Thanks Edamame- the headaches suck! 

FirstTry .... Finally starting! It'll all be done for us both soon!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay for moving forward, First and BabyD!


----------



## BabyD225

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay for moving forward, First and BabyD!

Thanks lotus. How ru feeling?


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm well. We're dealing with some big changes to our moving plan, so it's a bit stressful, but physically I feel good. :winkwink: I'm sorry you are dealing with side effects. That is no fun. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Phantom710

Mo---That is so weird!!!! There has got to be something going on, and if it's not a pregnancy, you need to find out what it is. Not to be a horrible evil person, but there are things that make you produce hcg that are NOT GOOD.

I really hope it's a freak miracle :)


----------



## time2deal

Babyd. I did get some diahorrea (sp) on menopur. It wasn't all the time, but definitely there on occasion. And I was eating nothing stage, and also virtually no pain, just suddenly off to the loo!


----------



## eboni

Hi Ladies I would like to join this to give and get support from each other during this journey. I lost my twin girls last October at 6.5 mths and will be doing my FET in March.
I will be starting bcp tomorrow to kick start things. I have two snow embies, not sure what grade and I am thinking to transfer 1 since my girls came preterm and was diagnose with IC.
Here is not hoping nor wishing but knowing we are already mothers to our 2013 perfectly and wonderfully made rainbow babies.:hug:


----------



## FirstTry

eboni said:


> Hi Ladies I would like to join this to give and get support from each other during this journey. I lost my twin girls last October at 6.5 mths and will be doing my FET in March.
> I will be starting bcp tomorrow to kick start things. I have two snow embies, not sure what grade and I am thinking to transfer 1 since my girls came preterm and was diagnose with IC.
> Here is not hoping nor wishing but knowing we are already mothers to our 2013 perfectly and wonderfully made rainbow babies.:hug:

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Eboni. 

Welcome :wave: Please do join us. I've found this group to be invaluable as I've dealt with the ups and downs of the TTC process. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: the diarrhea is probably a little virus that will go away in the next couple days.

Mo: If your HCG was 200,000+, it could just be taking a while to get out of your system. As for the getting lighter and darker, ICs aren't the most reliable tests. That being said, it's probably worth talking to your doctor. You have to make sure your D&C was complete and they didn't miss anything. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats on getting started first try...

Eboni - welcome, I am so sorry for your loss. Yes we will be mother in 2013, I'm sure of it


----------



## MoBaby

Yay for getting started first!!

I m not sure my hcg was that but i can only assume if at 23dpo it was 12305...So Im thinking its just that :) I doubt I have any retained tissue as I have no symptoms from that...Appt in 9 days so I think I may say something is my test is dark still..

Eboni sorry for your loss :*( We are transferring 1 again also due to my uterine abnormality and possible IC due to that.... Do you know if you will need a cerclage with the next pregnancy or not? My dr has talked about it with me as a possibility.


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Eboni! This forum is a great place to talk to others that are going though this process.

Phantom I love you new pic! What a cutie he is...

Hi to all the other ladies!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Problem solved about if im preggo (yeah, right) or not.... I just started AF!! I was getting some cramps and I was like what in the world, why am I cramping and BAM! Hi AF! BUT thats good news because now I can do FET in March!!!!! :) :happydance: I took a HPT at the same time and its still positive, but maybe the HCG is just low enough now that it still registers (test are 10) but not high enough to keep AF away?? IDK... I though AF was coming 3-4 days ago as I had a small amt of brown spotting and cramps.... SO Here is to March FET!!!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Problem solved about if im preggo (yeah, right) or not.... I just started AF!! I was getting some cramps and I was like what in the world, why am I cramping and BAM! Hi AF! BUT thats good news because now I can do FET in March!!!!! :) :happydance: I took a HPT at the same time and its still positive, but maybe the HCG is just low enough now that it still registers (test are 10) but not high enough to keep AF away?? IDK... I though AF was coming 3-4 days ago as I had a small amt of brown spotting and cramps.... SO Here is to March FET!!!!!!!!!! YAY!

Yay for March FET!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mo! I'm glad you can move forward! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Eboni :hi: So sorry to hear about your loss, but glad you are here with us all to support each other through this crazy process :hugs:

Mo, great news on AF showing so you can do FET in march. It's not long away yay! :happydance:

Mells, Any news with your cycle? 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and had a good weekend. Start of Feb this week and this thread is going to be really busy with all the Transfers starting yay! :happydance: xx


----------



## L4hope

Eboni, so sorry for your loss. I hope you find this thread helpful and supportive as you move forward. 

Mo, glad AF showed up so you can move on to FET in march!!


----------



## Sandy83

L4, how you getting on with FET? I feel like the days are going so slowly not much going on to look forward to like with a fresh cycle. :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Eboni - welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: You will find a ton of support on this thread. 

Mo - yay for AF and a March FET!! :happydance: 

BabyD - I hope you're feeling better today :hugs: 

Ann - congrats on being PUPO!! :yipee:

AFM - I have an appt with my RE on Wed to discuss my upcoming cycle and he's going to explain why he doesn't recommend a transfer this cycle. I've already heard it from the nurse but it will be good to hear it from him. DH and I booked a vacation for the week of March 16th. I think it will line up okay with our March FET and if not I will hold off on the FET until April. I'm just so tired of putting my life on hold for procedures and I want to sit on a beach somewhere and relax :)


----------



## Sandy83

Em, dont blame you for booking a holiday and if needs be putting your FET off for a month. You both really deserve the break after what you have been through over the last couple of months. Some R&R could be the ticket and get you the well deserved :bfp: :hugs:xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> Em, dont blame you for booking a holiday and if needs be putting your FET off for a month. You both really deserve the break after what you have been through over the last couple of months. Some R&R could be the ticket and get you the well deserved :bfp: :hugs:xx

Thanks, Sandy. I think I surprised DH. We were booking the flights last night and I was counting out the days from my March period to the first ultrasound/lining check and got really frustrated and said let's just do it! In the long term waiting one more month to do a FET won't make a difference, but in the near future going on vacation will make a huge difference in my sanity. :thumbup: Especially since I'm doing an egg retrieval in Feb.


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> Eboni - welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: You will find a ton of support on this thread.
> 
> Mo - yay for AF and a March FET!! :happydance:
> 
> BabyD - I hope you're feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> Ann - congrats on being PUPO!! :yipee:
> 
> AFM - I have an appt with my RE on Wed to discuss my upcoming cycle and he's going to explain why he doesn't recommend a transfer this cycle. I've already heard it from the nurse but it will be good to hear it from him. DH and I booked a vacation for the week of March 16th. I think it will line up okay with our March FET and if not I will hold off on the FET until April. I'm just so tired of putting my life on hold for procedures and I want to sit on a beach somewhere and relax :)

Eboni- welcome and hugs for yoU! 

Mo- Finally you have an answer and can move on!! Excited for you!

Ann- How are you feeling?? Is it crazy being PUPO???! YYAYYY

Em- I'm sure you can't wait for that vacation.. hope you get to relax. April will come soon enough but it does suck waiting. 

I feel great.. day 4 of stims- they only see 4 follicles on each ovary... i feel like thats not a lot.. the largest one is 10mm so far on my left.. and i feel it like i feel ovulation... other than that i feel great.. Headache finally went away!


----------



## Sandy83

Exactly, this whole process can send you crazy :wacko:. Plus its probably best to let you body recover after ER xx


----------



## Sandy83

Glad you are starting to feel better BabyD. 4 Follies on each side is great considering you are only on day 4 of stims and at 10mm already is amazing. When you due to have ER? xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Glad you are starting to feel better BabyD. 4 Follies on each side is great considering you are only on day 4 of stims and at 10mm already is amazing. When you due to have ER? xx

Thank you.. i was worried that it wasnt enough.. I hear girls with 20 follicles by the end. I am early though. They said my ER will be as early as Monday... they lowered my gonal f already because I was growing fast I guess. 

how are you doing sandy?


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Glad you are starting to feel better BabyD. 4 Follies on each side is great considering you are only on day 4 of stims and at 10mm already is amazing. When you due to have ER? xx

BabyD: I agree with Sandy. Four on each side sounds great this early! :thumbup: I've found that each doctor or clinic varies in how much they tell you. They might see more small follicles, but don't want to over promise. My doctor is very conservative when telling the number of follicles.

Best of luck!


----------



## BabyD225

FirstTry said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are starting to feel better BabyD. 4 Follies on each side is great considering you are only on day 4 of stims and at 10mm already is amazing. When you due to have ER? xx
> 
> BabyD: I agree with Sandy. Four on each side sounds great this early! :thumbup: I've found that each doctor or clinic varies in how much they tell you. They might see more small follicles, but don't want to over promise. My doctor is very conservative when telling the number of follicles.
> 
> Best of luck!Click to expand...

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD225 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are starting to feel better BabyD. 4 Follies on each side is great considering you are only on day 4 of stims and at 10mm already is amazing. When you due to have ER? xx
> 
> Thank you.. i was worried that it wasnt enough.. I hear girls with 20 follicles by the end. I am early though. They said my ER will be as early as Monday... they lowered my gonal f already because I was growing fast I guess.
> 
> how are you doing sandy?Click to expand...

Wow Monday will be here before you know it! :happydance: Quality is always better than quantity. 

I'm doing good just want friday to be here so i know whether my ET will be Wednesday or Thursday next week. FET is so boring in a way as you dont get as many scans or appointments before ET so feels like you are always counting down the days til the next part of the process. But it is nearly here :happydance::happydance: If you have ER on monday we will be transferring around the same time. yay! we can wait the 2ww out together! xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are starting to feel better BabyD. 4 Follies on each side is great considering you are only on day 4 of stims and at 10mm already is amazing. When you due to have ER? xx
> 
> Thank you.. i was worried that it wasnt enough.. I hear girls with 20 follicles by the end. I am early though. They said my ER will be as early as Monday... they lowered my gonal f already because I was growing fast I guess.
> 
> how are you doing sandy?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Monday will be here before you know it! :happydance: Quality is always better than quantity.
> 
> I'm doing good just want friday to be here so i know whether my ET will be Wednesday or Thursday next week. FET is so boring in a way as you dont get as many scans or appointments before ET so feels like you are always counting down the days til the next part of the process. But it is nearly here :happydance::happydance: If you have ER on monday we will be transferring around the same time. yay! we can wait the 2ww out together! xxClick to expand...

Oh yayyy!! Thats so exciting! I was hoping to be PUPO with someone!! For the FET are there still any injections or meds??


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD225 said:


> Oh yayyy!! Thats so exciting! I was hoping to be PUPO with someone!! For the FET are there still any injections or meds??

You can do a natural FET, but I'm doing a medicated one. 

I started on buserelin injections at day 21 of cycle then once AF showed i started taking Oestradiol tablets 3 times a day. Then after scan on Friday if all is well i will stop buserelin injections and start with the pessaries. So still a bit of meds and injections but no where near as much as with a fresh cycle. xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yayyy!! Thats so exciting! I was hoping to be PUPO with someone!! For the FET are there still any injections or meds??
> 
> You can do a natural FET, but I'm doing a medicated one.
> 
> I started on buserelin injections at day 21 of cycle then once AF showed i started taking Oestradiol tablets 3 times a day. Then after scan on Friday if all is well i will stop buserelin injections and start with the pessaries. So still a bit of meds and injections but no where near as much as with a fresh cycle. xxClick to expand...

That actually seems longer and more meds than I'm on now... but tablets are prob easier than these shots! What are pessaries?


----------



## Sandy83

pessaries are horrible little bullet shaped things that you insert vaginally. They are progestrone which help thicken the lining of the womb before transfer and if the transfer is success you have to continue taking then til 12 weeks pregnant. 

Some people get this in a shot form which would be a lot easier as i think more comes out that what actually stays in as it sort of dissolves (TMI i know sorry!) xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> pessaries are horrible little bullet shaped things that you insert vaginally. They are progestrone which help thicken the lining of the womb before transfer and if the transfer is success you have to continue taking then til 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Some people get this in a shot form which would be a lot easier as i think more comes out that what actually stays in as it sort of dissolves (TMI i know sorry!) xx

Ohhh I have to take those!! lol ... must be called something different in England! The have to take is Crinone.. weird question but does that mean no sex until after 1st trimester? It must be messy!


----------



## Sandy83

It's very messy to say the least! unsure about about no sex :sex: until after the first trimester as never got that far. :blush: xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> It's very messy to say the least! unsure about about no sex :sex: until after the first trimester as never got that far. :blush: xx

Oy.. lots to look forward to! I'll be so happy if I can even say I'm in my first trimester! I'll open this up for an answer....


HEY ALL--- when on the progesterone suppositories/gel during the first trimester is BD'ing allowed? Or Is it too gross and messy and interferes with potency of the progesterone?


----------



## cali_kt

Mo- Crazy how those HPTs have been coming up positive. Sounds frustrating. We are close on cycles though. AF just started on sat for me.

Ann- Congrats on being PUPO!

First- Glad you started your BCP! Just started mine today. Hopefully the time goes by fast for us!

Eboni- :wave: Welcome to the group! I am so sorry to hear about your loss of your twin girls. I can not imagine how hard that would be. Good luck with your upcoming FET!

Em- I feel the same way. I just keep putting stuff on the back burner for when I'm going to get pregnant and I think life is just passing me by. So that is exactly why we booked our trip to Maui.. I need a beach. I think it's a great idea.

BabyD- I think everything sounds like it is coming along fine. Yay for your upcoming ER! Grow follies grow! As far as DTD, my RE said no intercourse during first trimester. He didn't mention that it had to do with the progesterone.

Sandy- You are getting so close!! :dance: As far as prog suppositories vs injectons. I'm not sure which is better. My injection sites were so sore, that it was hard to sleep on my side.

AFM- AF showed up on Saturday. :thumbup: Started BCP today and we should get my FET date today when they open!!


----------



## everhopeful

The progesterone suppositories only take 20 minutes to absorb so as long as you wait about 30 minutes DTD is fine!!

Xx


----------



## BabyD225

cali_kt said:


> Mo- Crazy how those HPTs have been coming up positive. Sounds frustrating. We are close on cycles though. AF just started on sat for me.
> 
> Ann- Congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> First- Glad you started your BCP! Just started mine today. Hopefully the time goes by fast for us!
> 
> Eboni- :wave: Welcome to the group! I am so sorry to hear about your loss of your twin girls. I can not imagine how hard that would be. Good luck with your upcoming FET!
> 
> Em- I feel the same way. I just keep putting stuff on the back burner for when I'm going to get pregnant and I think life is just passing me by. So that is exactly why we booked our trip to Maui.. I need a beach. I think it's a great idea.
> 
> BabyD- I think everything sounds like it is coming along fine. Yay for your upcoming ER! Grow follies grow! As far as DTD, my RE said no intercourse during first trimester. He didn't mention that it had to do with the progesterone.
> 
> Sandy- You are getting so close!! :dance: As far as prog suppositories vs injectons. I'm not sure which is better. My injection sites were so sore, that it was hard to sleep on my side.
> 
> AFM- AF showed up on Saturday. :thumbup: Started BCP today and we should get my FET date today when they open!!

Very thorough updates Cali!! lol How are you feeling? When do you go to Maui? Sooo jealous! Haven't made it to Hawaii yet! Went to French Polynesia for our honeymoon but would give my left leg to be able to go back to pacific soon! Soak up that sun for me!


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I'm jealous of your suppositories. I did them last time, but for FET, they're making me do the progesterone shots. With the suppositories, as least you don't have a sore bottom.

We did have sex when I was on them. I tried to space it out so there was at least an hour in between. Once or twice we used a condom, for fear of DH being exposed to female hormones :haha:, but that's probably not necessary.


----------



## L4hope

Sandy thanks for asking... I feel the same as you. BORING FET! Who knew we would be wishing for more stabbing and wanding! :haha: I guess we just get used to bd monitored closely. I had my last appt before transfer. Lining looks good so I just wait until the big transfer day next Friday! I'm so so ready!! We'll be tww-ing together Sandy and looks like BabyD too. 

Baby it sounds like everything looks good to me. Don't stress about some people getting 20 eggs or more, that's a pretty high number. I think on average doctors are happy with 10 or so. Plus I'm sure you'll have a few more pop up as you progress. 

Em I think we all feel like life is passing us by while we are frozen in time waiting for our next step of having a family to happen. Not to mention treatment getting in the way and if you are out of pocket paying you can't afford to do anything. Good for you though for booking a trip! I long for a beach vacation and a break from reality. 

First try, I'm in the same boa, t with FET they make me do progesterone in oil(pio) shots which for those who have never done them, they are intramuscular in the bum/hip. Talk about a pain in the ass! :haha: So not looking forward to starting them on Sunday. However I never enjoy the mess of suppositories either. It's lose/lose with progesterone!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks for the reassurance L4hope! Excited to have an extra person to go through the 2WW with!


----------



## eboni

MoBaby said:


> Yay for getting started first!!
> 
> I m not sure my hcg was that but i can only assume if at 23dpo it was 12305...So Im thinking its just that :) I doubt I have any retained tissue as I have no symptoms from that...Appt in 9 days so I think I may say something is my test is dark still..
> 
> Eboni sorry for your loss :*( We are transferring 1 again also due to my uterine abnormality and possible IC due to that.... Do you know if you will need a cerclage with the next pregnancy or not? My dr has talked about it with me as a possibility.


Yes MoBaby my doc told me he will be doing a cerlage at 14 weeks of my next pregnancy. I'm happy about that decision and already made up my mind to stay on the bed in order for my baby to be born full term. :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

Sandy83 said:


> Welcome Eboni :hi: So sorry to hear about your loss, but glad you are here with us all to support each other through this crazy process :hugs:
> 
> Mo, great news on AF showing so you can do FET in march. It's not long away yay! :happydance:
> 
> Mells, Any news with your cycle?
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and had a good weekend. Start of Feb this week and this thread is going to be really busy with all the Transfers starting yay! :happydance: xx

Hi Sandy, I have my baseline next Wednesday the 6th. I'll know more after that day. Hopefully, everything will be good to go this time around. No cysts or out of control high estrogen! Praying to get through the whole procedure this time around.

Sounds like FET isn't nearing as "exciting" as a fresh cycle :haha: you'll be in your TWW before you know it!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.


----------



## Sandy83

L4hope said:


> Sandy thanks for asking... I feel the same as you. BORING FET! Who knew we would be wishing for more stabbing and wanding! :haha: I guess we just get used to bd monitored closely. I had my last appt before transfer. Lining looks good so I just wait until the big transfer day next Friday! I'm so so ready!! We'll be tww-ing together Sandy and looks like BabyD too.

Exactly never thought first time around id want more stabbing and wanding :blush: Glad last appt went well and lining is looking good. My last appt to check lining is this Friday so fx'd crossed all is well and transfer will be the Wednesday or the Friday!!!!! Think the question in the back at my head at the moment is will they survive the thaw? Glad we will we going through the 2ww together we can all go :wacko: together. 

Quick question if i have 5/6 day embryo's when will beta be? will it be 9 days after transfer????? xx


----------



## Boofle

Don't know the answer to that one sandy cos my clinic don't do beta's. Hopefully I'll be in the 2ww with you girls. I'll start testing for my surge on Thursday fx'd I don't detect it Sunday/Monday or I'm out for this month.
I'm doing a natural cycle so it feels even more bizarre for me no needles no suppositories nothing nada :happydance:

Mells hope you get the go ahead after your bloods :hugs:

Welcome eboni - I am so sorry you lost your twin girls I hope we can help support you through the next stages of your journey :hugs:

Mo I hope things are settling down for you :hugs:

Baby d hoping for lots of follies for you :hugs: when is er?

Everyone else hope you're all okay :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, how does your clinic test to see if the cycle is successful?

Fx'd you will be with us on our 2ww journey! yay :happydance: the more the merrier. God i don't know how you are coping not doing anything and just relying on your body to do it all it would send me crazy :wacko: it was bad enough for me having to wait for AF which was late at least with the injections i feel a little in control. I am a control freak tho and like to plan :blush: xx


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.

Hey Mells! FMD stands for Fibromuscular Dysplasia.. in 2006 I started having weird symptoms that led to a mini stroke. I had high blood pressure and other symptoms that when finally diagnosed, was treated with an Angioplasty. Basically it causes narrowing of major arteries. My arteries are built different than the average person. I'm more prone to narrowing and aneurysms. In multiple pregnancies, blood volume increases more than a single pregnancy so that's why I can only have a singleton. :)


----------



## BabyD225

Boofle said:


> Don't know the answer to that one sandy cos my clinic don't do beta's. Hopefully I'll be in the 2ww with you girls. I'll start testing for my surge on Thursday fx'd I don't detect it Sunday/Monday or I'm out for this month.
> I'm doing a natural cycle so it feels even more bizarre for me no needles no suppositories nothing nada :happydance:
> 
> Mells hope you get the go ahead after your bloods :hugs:
> 
> Welcome eboni - I am so sorry you lost your twin girls I hope we can help support you through the next stages of your journey :hugs:
> 
> Mo I hope things are settling down for you :hugs:
> 
> Baby d hoping for lots of follies for you :hugs: when is er?
> 
> Everyone else hope you're all okay :hugs:

Thanks Boofle! Hoping for lots of follies as well.. I sure feel stuff going on down there. Today will be night 5 of stims- tomorrow morning I was told to bring ganilrelix injection with me to appointment. 

My E2 levels on Sunday after two nights of stims was 210 and yesterday, after 3 nights of stims was 420. That seems to be rising fast.. but they had lowered my gonal f to 75 and menopur is at 1cc. Anyone feel anything on ganilrelix?


----------



## Boofle

Sandy I am a control freak too and thats why I drive my oh crazy :wacko: we are told to do a hpt 15 days after transfer then if its positive a scan is booked 4 weeks later!


----------



## Phantom710

eboni said:


> Hi Ladies I would like to join this to give and get support from each other during this journey. I lost my twin girls last October at 6.5 mths and will be doing my FET in March.
> I will be starting bcp tomorrow to kick start things. I have two snow embies, not sure what grade and I am thinking to transfer 1 since my girls came preterm and was diagnose with IC.
> Here is not hoping nor wishing but knowing we are already mothers to our 2013 perfectly and wonderfully made rainbow babies.:hug:

So sorry about your loss. I can understand only transferring one this time. 




Mells54 said:


> Phantom I love you new pic! What a cutie he is...

Thank :flower: I think he's adorable of course  But he really is 



MoBaby said:


> Problem solved about if im preggo (yeah, right) or not.... I just started AF!! I was getting some cramps and I was like what in the world, why am I cramping and BAM! Hi AF! BUT thats good news because now I can do FET in March!!!!! :) :happydance: I took a HPT at the same time and its still positive, but maybe the HCG is just low enough now that it still registers (test are 10) but not high enough to keep AF away?? IDK... I though AF was coming 3-4 days ago as I had a small amt of brown spotting and cramps.... SO Here is to March FET!!!!!!!!!! YAY!

Yay AF!!!!



everhopeful said:


> The progesterone suppositories only take 20 minutes to absorb so as long as you wait about 30 minutes DTD is fine!!
> 
> Xx

Actualyl good to know. Not because of DTD, but because I'm always afraid to soak in a bath or anything after words for fear it comes out. lmao!


----------



## PocoHR

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Can I join you?

I am 30, my DH is 36. We have been trying for about 2.5 years, I had one miscarriage before we even started trying and nada since then. I had surgery in December to remove what they thought was a cyst and a polyp, but sadly in the end it was just lots of endometriosis. No one ever suspected me of endo because I never had particularly painful periods. So, the endo was pretty advanced, they said stage 3, they were able to unstick things, but they said given the state of my tubes it would be a real miracle if I ever conceived on my own.

So, we are starting IVF now. I just got my period today, and tomorrow I will begin with birth control and I will be going to the doctor for my first scan/blood work, I don't know what else. I'm nervous and excited and just really hope this is going to work!


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome! Good luck with IVF :)


----------



## eboni

PocoHR said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> I am 30, my DH is 36. We have been trying for about 2.5 years, I had one miscarriage before we even started trying and nada since then. I had surgery in December to remove what they thought was a cyst and a polyp, but sadly in the end it was just lots of endometriosis. No one ever suspected me of endo because I never had particularly painful periods. So, the endo was pretty advanced, they said stage 3, they were able to unstick things, but they said given the state of my tubes it would be a real miracle if I ever conceived on my own.
> 
> So, we are starting IVF now. I just got my period today, and tomorrow I will begin with birth control and I will be going to the doctor for my first scan/blood work, I don't know what else. I'm nervous and excited and just really hope this is going to work!

:hi::hi: And Welcome
U will have your rainbow baby jus believe and tell yourself it will work


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.
> 
> Hey Mells! FMD stands for Fibromuscular Dysplasia.. in 2006 I started having weird symptoms that led to a mini stroke. I had high blood pressure and other symptoms that when finally diagnosed, was treated with an Angioplasty. Basically it causes narrowing of major arteries. My arteries are built different than the average person. I'm more prone to narrowing and aneurysms. In multiple pregnancies, blood volume increases more than a single pregnancy so that's why I can only have a singleton. :)Click to expand...

BabyD! All I have to say is wow! I'm glad things seem to be under control now, do you still have symptoms? I'm sorry you had to go through that. I'm sure that you will have your miracle baby before too long. I wish you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.
> 
> Hey Mells! FMD stands for Fibromuscular Dysplasia.. in 2006 I started having weird symptoms that led to a mini stroke. I had high blood pressure and other symptoms that when finally diagnosed, was treated with an Angioplasty. Basically it causes narrowing of major arteries. My arteries are built different than the average person. I'm more prone to narrowing and aneurysms. In multiple pregnancies, blood volume increases more than a single pregnancy so that's why I can only have a singleton. :)Click to expand...
> 
> BabyD! All I have to say is wow! I'm glad things seem to be under control now, do you still have symptoms? I'm sorry you had to go through that. I'm sure that you will have your miracle baby before too long. I wish you all the best. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks!! I go to Mt. Sinai hospital in NYC once or twice a year for full body scans... and I check my own blood pressure regularly. I get headaches often, and my heart rate is higher than the average person overall. So it makes exercise a little difficult I guess- i just get winded faster. I was so athletic growing up, the picture of perfect health- so this was a big surprise! I think overall it scares me for things like pregnancies or when i get a bad headache I worry that it's an aneurysm bursting or a stroke happening... but i know that I'm monitored well, and I'm in a great city for amazing doctors. Pregnancy scares me a bit because its so unpredictable how your body responds... I hope I get this baby! Been through enough medical stuff that it's gotta happen! lol :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.
> 
> Hey Mells! FMD stands for Fibromuscular Dysplasia.. in 2006 I started having weird symptoms that led to a mini stroke. I had high blood pressure and other symptoms that when finally diagnosed, was treated with an Angioplasty. Basically it causes narrowing of major arteries. My arteries are built different than the average person. I'm more prone to narrowing and aneurysms. In multiple pregnancies, blood volume increases more than a single pregnancy so that's why I can only have a singleton. :)Click to expand...
> 
> BabyD! All I have to say is wow! I'm glad things seem to be under control now, do you still have symptoms? I'm sorry you had to go through that. I'm sure that you will have your miracle baby before too long. I wish you all the best. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks!! I go to Mt. Sinai hospital in NYC once or twice a year for full body scans... and I check my own blood pressure regularly. I get headaches often, and my heart rate is higher than the average person overall. So it makes exercise a little difficult I guess- i just get winded faster. I was so athletic growing up, the picture of perfect health- so this was a big surprise! I think overall it scares me for things like pregnancies or when i get a bad headache I worry that it's an aneurysm bursting or a stroke happening... but i know that I'm monitored well, and I'm in a great city for amazing doctors. Pregnancy scares me a bit because its so unpredictable how your body responds... I hope I get this baby! Been through enough medical stuff that it's gotta happen! lol :hugs:Click to expand...

That's a great attitude to have...positive thoughts. I grew up in NYC, and I know you are surrounded by wonderful doctors and medical care. I also think pregnancy is scary for everybody no matter what physical condition we are in beforehand. :flower:


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.
> 
> Hey Mells! FMD stands for Fibromuscular Dysplasia.. in 2006 I started having weird symptoms that led to a mini stroke. I had high blood pressure and other symptoms that when finally diagnosed, was treated with an Angioplasty. Basically it causes narrowing of major arteries. My arteries are built different than the average person. I'm more prone to narrowing and aneurysms. In multiple pregnancies, blood volume increases more than a single pregnancy so that's why I can only have a singleton. :)Click to expand...
> 
> BabyD! All I have to say is wow! I'm glad things seem to be under control now, do you still have symptoms? I'm sorry you had to go through that. I'm sure that you will have your miracle baby before too long. I wish you all the best. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks!! I go to Mt. Sinai hospital in NYC once or twice a year for full body scans... and I check my own blood pressure regularly. I get headaches often, and my heart rate is higher than the average person overall. So it makes exercise a little difficult I guess- i just get winded faster. I was so athletic growing up, the picture of perfect health- so this was a big surprise! I think overall it scares me for things like pregnancies or when i get a bad headache I worry that it's an aneurysm bursting or a stroke happening... but i know that I'm monitored well, and I'm in a great city for amazing doctors. Pregnancy scares me a bit because its so unpredictable how your body responds... I hope I get this baby! Been through enough medical stuff that it's gotta happen! lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great attitude to have...positive thoughts. I grew up in NYC, and I know you are surrounded by wonderful doctors and medical care. I also think pregnancy is scary for everybody no matter what physical condition we are in beforehand. :flower:Click to expand...

Exactly!! Where in NY? I grew up on the island... but live in the city now. Actually looking to go back out to the island or in Westchester soon. I'm kinda done with the traffic and business!


----------



## jellytoad

It is with a heavy heart that I have eventually decided to come forward! Today I started my ivf journey! I'd love to say I'm excited but I just feel so angry and negative! I have lots of work colleagues around me who have been through this but I feel I need to put a brave face on and pretend I'm ok when really I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs! Is this normal?


----------



## PocoHR

jellytoad said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I have eventually decided to come forward! Today I started my ivf journey! I'd love to say I'm excited but I just feel so angry and negative! I have lots of work colleagues around me who have been through this but I feel I need to put a brave face on and pretend I'm ok when really I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs! Is this normal?

I swing between tears and smiles several times a day regarding IVF. Its hard. Nothing is "normal", I don't think IVF is anyone's dream. The only thing you can do is focus on the baby at the end it all... Good luck, I start tomorrow!


----------



## jellytoad

Thank you! I do worry that if I'm struggling with my emotions now, how will I cope when the hormones kick in!! I did my first injection today! Tbh it's not the injecting that bothers me but I'm worried about the side effects! After the injection my skin was very itchy and red and slightly swollen but it's settled back down now! 

Ps Sandy, I'm in newc too! Are you at the cfl?


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome jelly and poco :hi: 

Goods luck with your IVF cycles you have came to the right place this thread is full of ladies who give great support thought this crazy process :hugs:

Jelly, yeah I'm at the centre for life. Where in newcastle are you from? At which point of the IVF journey are you at? Xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, I think beta will be 9 days from transfer with 5day blast. I'm just so ready for transfer aren't you?!


----------



## eboni

jellytoad said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I have eventually decided to come forward! Today I started my ivf journey! I'd love to say I'm excited but I just feel so angry and negative! I have lots of work colleagues around me who have been through this but I feel I need to put a brave face on and pretend I'm ok when really I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs! Is this normal?

hi: jellytoad what I have come to understand with women doing ivf is you have to be very strong. The thing is, we have to accept that this is our path to having our families and be positive about it. There are times when the negativity and doubts will come to but dont let it consume you.
Continue to keep ours eyes on the prize.
:hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Hi Jelly and Poco! Jelly, it is totally normal, just do your best to stay positive, and try to enjoy other things to keep your mind off of it all as much as you can. Coming onto B&B helps too, you can rant when you need to!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.
> 
> Hey Mells! FMD stands for Fibromuscular Dysplasia.. in 2006 I started having weird symptoms that led to a mini stroke. I had high blood pressure and other symptoms that when finally diagnosed, was treated with an Angioplasty. Basically it causes narrowing of major arteries. My arteries are built different than the average person. I'm more prone to narrowing and aneurysms. In multiple pregnancies, blood volume increases more than a single pregnancy so that's why I can only have a singleton. :)Click to expand...
> 
> BabyD! All I have to say is wow! I'm glad things seem to be under control now, do you still have symptoms? I'm sorry you had to go through that. I'm sure that you will have your miracle baby before too long. I wish you all the best. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks!! I go to Mt. Sinai hospital in NYC once or twice a year for full body scans... and I check my own blood pressure regularly. I get headaches often, and my heart rate is higher than the average person overall. So it makes exercise a little difficult I guess- i just get winded faster. I was so athletic growing up, the picture of perfect health- so this was a big surprise! I think overall it scares me for things like pregnancies or when i get a bad headache I worry that it's an aneurysm bursting or a stroke happening... but i know that I'm monitored well, and I'm in a great city for amazing doctors. Pregnancy scares me a bit because its so unpredictable how your body responds... I hope I get this baby! Been through enough medical stuff that it's gotta happen! lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great attitude to have...positive thoughts. I grew up in NYC, and I know you are surrounded by wonderful doctors and medical care. I also think pregnancy is scary for everybody no matter what physical condition we are in beforehand. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!! Where in NY? I grew up on the island... but live in the city now. Actually looking to go back out to the island or in Westchester soon. I'm kinda done with the traffic and business!Click to expand...

I grew up in Queens, and my sister still lives in Bellerose. My aunt is in Long Beach and recently lost her house in Sandy. :nope:
I have family all over that area, and I miss it sometimes. I don't think I'll ever move back there, but will definitely settle on the east coast. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

L4hope said:


> Sandy, I think beta will be 9 days from transfer with 5day blast. I'm just so ready for transfer aren't you?!

Thought it would be 9 days just wanted to check. I'm more than ready now! I'm officially on countdown. 

*2 days* to Lining Scan
*7 or 9 days* to ET
*16 or 18 days* to Beta

I'm starting to feel really positive about this FET i feel totally relaxed about it not stressing out or anything. starting to get really excited!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Boofle

Welcome jelly and poco - I second what edamame says :hugs:

Sandy not long now I'm counting down with you hun :hugs:

I was feeling quite positive before my clinic visit this morning. Went for bloods - they didn't have my notes - took them half an hour to find them - then I reminded them I needed to sign a form but they didn't know what form it was - then I asked when I would be having my scan but they don't know - then I got the lecture again that they don't do natural cycles - if one more nurse says that to me I'm going to punch them - then she said transfer would be 4 possibly 5 days after surge but the other day I was told 6 - I don't have much confidence but I will hold on to the bit I have. Ands its off to accupuncture I go this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Boofle sounds like the nurses at the clinic don't have a clue! Hopefully the specialist is more clued up and making the decisions. Definitely keep that PMA it goes a long way and at the end of the day all they need to do is pick the right time to put the embryo back and then luckily it's all down to you and the embryo. So do you have any idea when the surge will come when do you go back? :hugs: xx


----------



## annmc30

Morning ladies not much to report just counting down the days til Monday for my test, really want 2 test myself but told the oh I wouldnt lol, not long to go sandy


----------



## Boofle

Last month I detected it on day 14, I'm on day 8 at the moment.

Ann not long to go till Monday - keep busy over the weekend :hugs: do u go into the clinic to test then?


----------



## annmc30

Boofle said:


> Last month I detected it on day 14, I'm on day 8 at the moment.
> 
> Ann not long to go till Monday - keep busy over the weekend :hugs: do u go into the clinic to test then?

Hi hun yeah they do blood test 14days after egg collection


----------



## Sandy83

Ann, exciting not long to go :happydance:. I didn't test on my last cycle and glad i didn't as i didn't want to have any if or but's just want the official answer. Have you had any symptons? 

Boofle does that mean your transfer will hopefully be around the 11th? xx


----------



## annmc30

Apart from Boobs alittle sore n weeing loads lol


----------



## Sandy83

Well sore boobs is a very good sign. That's one of the symptoms i didn't get last time round and seems the most common on the get when its worked. FX'd I'm getting all excited for you. Role on Monday xx


----------



## Boofle

Sandy I hope so, so not long behind you :happydance:

Ann I'm with sandy that's a good sign keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Boofle said:


> Sandy I hope so, so not long behind you :happydance:
> 
> Ann I'm with sandy that's a good sign keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

Boofle-- fx'd for a smooth transfer!! xo:hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, just curious...what is FMD? I saw that in your signature and I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.
> 
> Hey Mells! FMD stands for Fibromuscular Dysplasia.. in 2006 I started having weird symptoms that led to a mini stroke. I had high blood pressure and other symptoms that when finally diagnosed, was treated with an Angioplasty. Basically it causes narrowing of major arteries. My arteries are built different than the average person. I'm more prone to narrowing and aneurysms. In multiple pregnancies, blood volume increases more than a single pregnancy so that's why I can only have a singleton. :)Click to expand...
> 
> BabyD! All I have to say is wow! I'm glad things seem to be under control now, do you still have symptoms? I'm sorry you had to go through that. I'm sure that you will have your miracle baby before too long. I wish you all the best. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks!! I go to Mt. Sinai hospital in NYC once or twice a year for full body scans... and I check my own blood pressure regularly. I get headaches often, and my heart rate is higher than the average person overall. So it makes exercise a little difficult I guess- i just get winded faster. I was so athletic growing up, the picture of perfect health- so this was a big surprise! I think overall it scares me for things like pregnancies or when i get a bad headache I worry that it's an aneurysm bursting or a stroke happening... but i know that I'm monitored well, and I'm in a great city for amazing doctors. Pregnancy scares me a bit because its so unpredictable how your body responds... I hope I get this baby! Been through enough medical stuff that it's gotta happen! lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great attitude to have...positive thoughts. I grew up in NYC, and I know you are surrounded by wonderful doctors and medical care. I also think pregnancy is scary for everybody no matter what physical condition we are in beforehand. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!! Where in NY? I grew up on the island... but live in the city now. Actually looking to go back out to the island or in Westchester soon. I'm kinda done with the traffic and business!Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in Queens, and my sister still lives in Bellerose. My aunt is in Long Beach and recently lost her house in Sandy. :nope:
> I have family all over that area, and I miss it sometimes. I don't think I'll ever move back there, but will definitely settle on the east coast. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Right in my area! I have a lot of friends in Long Beach.. lost everything in Sandy.. so sad.. my parents live on the south shore as well- still rebuilding their home. I'm in Queens now.. we were untouched. Hugs for your aunt.. this hurricane was so horrible for all of us!


----------



## Sandy83

Well seems like quite a few of us will be transferring in the next couple of weeks:

BabyD &#8211; 4th Feb (TBC)
Sandy (me) - 6th or 8th Feb
L4hope - 8th Feb 
Edamame - 11th Feb
Boofle - 11th Feb (TBC)

Any I missing anyone out? 

Hoping to continue with our good luck on the :bfp: front. 2 out of 2 so far. On that note Wannabe and Phantom how are you coming along with your :bfp: when are scan dates etc? xx


----------



## Edamame

So hoping for a nice bfp for you Ann! I don't poas either- I learned early on I may as well wait for the beta, getting "no" at home is just too depressing. 

Sandy, Boofle- not long at all now! I have my lining scan tomorrow! The embryologist called yesterday to confirm we want to put two back, made it all real again!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah edamame! :happydance: I've got my scan on friday. I'm putting 2 back also well fx'd that they both thaw and able to put them both back. xx


----------



## jellytoad

Thanks for the advice! I know I need to keep myself busy do I've decided to do something productive - I'm teaching myself how to sew! I've spent hours looking at patterns for bunting and patchwork quilts! My husband says I buy too much "heart crap" but he can't complain if I make it myself!!  

Sandy I'm from Whitley bay! We've been trying for 18months and discovered that hubby has a low sperm count! Started my injections yesterday with ec planned for 7th march!


----------



## Sandy83

Jelly - I'm not far from you just through the tunnel in Jarrow! who knows we might have bumped into each other already at the clinic or will in the future without even knowing it! xx


----------



## BabyD225

Edamame said:


> So hoping for a nice bfp for you Ann! I don't poas either- I learned early on I may as well wait for the beta, getting "no" at home is just too depressing.
> 
> Sandy, Boofle- not long at all now! I have my lining scan tomorrow! The embryologist called yesterday to confirm we want to put two back, made it all real again!

Edamame- good luck tomorrow!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Phantom710

So excited to see all the upcoming Transfers!!!! The 8th is gonna be a big day :) I'm having my "How many babies are there?" U/S on the 8th :)

Friday is my third and (hopefully) final Beta. 813, 1912, and this one should double at least 3x. So I'm hoping for a reallllyyy nice big number. Last time, this is where it sort of went down hill last transfer, so I feel like If I get past this, I'll make it :)


----------



## Mells54

Phantom710 said:


> So excited to see all the upcoming Transfers!!!! The 8th is gonna be a big day :) I'm having my "How many babies are there?" U/S on the 8th :)
> 
> Friday is my third and (hopefully) final Beta. 813, 1912, and this one should double at least 3x. So I'm hoping for a reallllyyy nice big number. Last time, this is where it sort of went down hill last transfer, so I feel like If I get past this, I'll make it :)

Good luck. everything crossed for you and the parents.


----------



## Em260

BabyD - wow, I'm sorry you have been through all of that!! It sounds like you are in a great place though and I'm happy you're being monitored closely. You definitely have a great positive attitude :thumbup: 

Poco- Welcome! Glad you made it to this thread :)

Jelly - Welcome! IVF is such an emotional roller coaster. I definitely had all of those feelings that you are describing. The best thing is to get it all out, whether that means coming on here and venting or anything else that makes you feel better. 

Sandy - yay you are getting so close!!! :yipee: You will be PUPO soon how exciting!!

Boofle - Sorry about those nurses! Don't let them get you down :hugs: Fx for a smooth transfer!!

Ann - Fx for you!! Monday is so close!!

Edamame - good luck tomorrow!!

Phantom - good luck on Friday!! Fx for you!!


----------



## Em260

Just had an appt with my RE and wow, my head is spinning! I thought he was just going to go over why he doesn't recommend an embryo transfer the same cycle as a PGD biopsy. Well, total curve ball. He wants me to try 2 rounds of IUI + Clomid first and then if that doesn't work, move on to another round of IVF. Crazy!! I never expected this at all. He thinks there is a chance for this to work since my tube is open and now my ovary if free from those large tumors. 

He said by all means we can do IVF right away but if I was his wife or daughter he would try a couple rounds of IUI first. The best thing is that my insurance actually covers IUI!! It doesn't cover anything IVF related. I know IUI has a pretty low success rate but who knows, maybe it will work?

I'm still in shock by this turn of events. I was all set to order my IVF meds tonight. I think it will take me a couple of days to get used to this new plan.


----------



## Edamame

Em, that is great that insurance covers it! Iui is so much easier on the body. I hope it works! Mine didn't, but we were also dealing with low sperm count.


----------



## FirstTry

Em: that is an interesting turn of events! It would be awesome if it worked. For medicated IUI, my clinic says there's a 20-25% success rate. IVF is closer to 40-45%.

You're young and have :cold:s on ice, so go for it!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wow, Em! How amazing would it be if IUI worked and you didn't have to spend the $ or go through another EC? Whatever you decide to do, I wish you loads of luck. You certainly deserve a BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Sandy that's nice to see the list of all of us transferring together! We are almost there!

Good luck tomorrow Edamame!

Phantom hope your next beta is nice and high.


----------



## LotusBlossom

My FET is 3 weeks from today! I can't wait! We have A LOT going on with planning our move to the mainland and the plans (and destination) keep changing, so it's a bit crazy. We have to pack, prepare and clean our rental before my transfer because I won't be able to help after and that would drive me nuts to leave it all to my husband. We're also trying to squeeze in a few activities before leaving the island and spend time with friends. :( It's a bittersweet move. Mostly bitter. :winkwink: 

I hope you are all doing well and good luck to those doing an early Feb transfer!

Phantom, I hope your next beta # is giant! Fingers crossed!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi All!

It's been a while since I've been on here but I am in the middle of a new cycle of IVF and couldn't help myself from popping back in. 

Last year, I had an unsuccessful round of IVF and two IUI's. I have new insurance for this year that covers 4 cycles of IVF (even meds are mostly covered) so I have renewed hope! I started a new IVF cycle as soon as I could in Jan and just had my transfer on 1/27.

Question - I am due for bloodwork due on Friday. Is this the beta test? My RE only explained that she's looking at progesterone and estrogen levels. What should I be asking or looking for as far as the results?


----------



## Em260

Thanks ladies!! Yeah it's crazy to have this turn of events! I guess most people try IUI a couple of times before moving onto IVF? We jumped right to IVF because of my surgery and the possibility that I would lose my only ovary.

First - I'm definitely not holding out much hope for this since the odds are so low. I was given that same quote of 20-25% chance. I don't think I even know anyone that has had a successful IUI. Everyone I know that has had success has done IVFs and FETs. 

Edamame - the insurance coverage is definitely a huge factor in trying this. Plus, I'm still healing from my surgery so I could use something a little easier on the body right now :thumbup: 

Lotus - aww thanks! Ugh sorry they keep changing your plans and destination on you!! I hope they get it figured out soon. Three weeks is not long at all though and you will be PUPO soon!!

Greyhound - welcome! Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question but someone else will for sure.


----------



## MoBaby

EM: Wow! What a change. BUT your dr must be hopeful and it was a great idea to bank embryos just in case you lost that ovary...For me even though we have frozen if for some reason DH had sperm appear I would jump on the IUI wagon! Its just a little less stressful IMO. FX this works the first go and you have your lovely frosties for later!!


----------



## L4hope

Em that's great news! Hope it does the trick for you!!

Greyhound mom they prob just want to make sure your estrogen and progesterone levels are where they need to be to sustain pregnancy. Your beta which is your check for pregnancy I would think wouldn't be yet. I see you transferred 4, wow! Did you do 3day blasts? Good luck though! Oh and just curious what insurance you have? We have zero coverage for IVF and it's killing us!!


----------



## Sandy83

Em, Wow that's great news, strange turn of events but as you say will be easier on your body and could be what you need at the moment Fx'd :hugs:

Welcome Greyhound :hi: i agree with L4. I had blood test between transfer and beta and that was to check on my levels as i had a mild case of OHSS. Think it will be to early for beta. 

Edamame, Good luck for scan today. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well another day down countdown is getting closer! yay :happydance: xx


----------



## Boofle

Em I really hope it works for you hun after everything you've been through it would be great but if not you've got all those lovely frosties waiting for you :hugs:

Edamame good luck today :hugs:

Lotus yay 3 weeks that's brill news - not long to wait and at least you're gonna be busy before hand to take your mind of it but don't forget to take time out and relax so you're ready to get that baby on board :happydance:

Greyhound welcome :hugs: 

Phantom hoping for a super high number :happydance:

Afm started testing for my surge this morning - negative today which I expected lol my accupuncturist has given me a relaxation cd - I will start to use it when I know for sure we get to transfer this time fx'd :)


----------



## annmc30

Morning ladies Boobs not as sore today but I seam to be crying at the slightest thing :-/ also my tummy keeps burning very strange........roll on Monday


----------



## Boofle

Ann sending you lots of :hugs: Monday will be here before you know it. Keep positive and keep yourself busy but relaxed :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, hope surge comes soon :hugs: Glad your accupuncturist has given you a cd to help you relax as I've found that is a big part of this whole process relaxing, looking after yourself and a PMA. 

Ann, sorry you are having some weird sensations. I hope the days fly by for you and Monday is here before you know it. xx


----------



## Em260

Thanks ladies! I hope it's okay if I stay on this thread with you all even though we're not doing IVF right now. I feel most at home here. 

Boofle - fx your surge comes soon! What a great idea about the relaxation CDs. I've heard good things about those and meant to download some last cycle. 

Ann - hope this weekend flies by!


----------



## Sandy83

Of course you can stay on this thread Em. Definitely want to keep track with how you get on regardless what process you are doing :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Em: you better stay on this thread!!! Don't leave us. We need to know how you're doing :winkwink:


----------



## Boofle

Em you better stay put on this thread - friends till we all get our BFP's :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick update from me. We got my FET scheduled for March 5!! Glad to have my date now. Will be back later for personals!


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just a quick update from me. We got my FET scheduled for March 5!! Glad to have my date now. Will be back later for personals!

Yay, TWW buddy!!! I'm March 6! Counting every day...34 to go (33 for you)


----------



## greyhoundmom

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! :hugs:

*L4hope* - Thanks for the info on the bloodwork. Yep, we transferred 4 3 day embryos (at different cell stages, I think we had one 8, one 7 and two 6's). My RE recommended four due to my age (39), egg quality and past IVF/IUI failures. We are hoping for the best!

My insurance is Blue Cross Blue Shield of IL - Platinum Plan. I had BCBS last year too, but it was a different plan and had a dollar max which I blew through with one cycle of IVF. This year, my work offered several different "levels" of coverage (bronze, silver, gold, platinum) via different carriers and this one, while expensive compared to the lower levels, offered the best coverage for infertility benefits. My out of pocket cost for this plan is quite reasonable considering the coverage, and I've had a really good experience with BCBS's customer service over the past year. 

Thanks for the welcome back and good luck to everyone!
:dust:


----------



## Phantom710

ooo greyhound, when are you gonna start testing???!!!

edit-- totally read your name as groundhog. lmao


----------



## greyhoundmom

Phantom710 said:


> ooo greyhound, when are you gonna start testing???!!!
> 
> edit-- totally read your name as groundhog. lmao

LOL! It IS almost Groundhog Day! 

Testing...I was super tempted to start this morning, and go every other day, but I'm sure it's way too soon. I have a bunch of the little strip tests so it's not a big waste at all. When do people typically see results?

I don't have any feelings, other than a little cramping here and there and being really tired from the progesterone (which my RE says are both very normal). I'm a week away from my official blood test, it's scheduled for 2/7. But I will definitely cheat before then.


----------



## Boofle

Hi greyhound I didn't realise you had had your transfer - not long to wait till your otd :hugs: not sure about the strips and when you can start using them maybe some of the other ladies know.

First glad u have a date let the countdown begin :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Greyhound!

Em, you better stick around...:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Definitely stick around Em!

Grey, not exactly sure for a 3day. But, I know women start testing and seeing feint positives as early as 5days post 5day transfer. So I would assume you just add a couple days to that. Then on top of that it's purely personal preference/ POAS addiction. Some test every day after transfer to first test out the trigger shot and then wait to see the line come back. You'll have to let us know when or if you test!

Cali, yay fog getting your schedule! Wong be long now, plus you'll keep busy with the move.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies, having a bit of a 'blip' today. Went for scan and bloods today (day 10 of stims). Have plenty follicles but only three are larger than 16mm which is where the nurse said they should be by now. I have a bunch between 10-12 and some that are less than 9mm. My estrogen level is 11000. I have a high AMH so at risk of OHSS. They are going to do retrieval on mon and I've to trigger on sat night. Do you think any of the mid size ones stand a chance of being mature by mon? Freaking out today as we only got 6 eggs last time, of which only 4 were mature and had so hoped for a better result.


----------



## Edamame

Bluebell I bet there is a good chance the mid size ones will keep growing- you still have two and half days! At my last scan before ER, they saw about 18, but on ER day, there were 22. So hopefully they'll find some extras!

Cali- yay! The time is going to fly by!

AFM- my scan was so-so. No activity in my ovaries which was a relief- I was worried I'd ovulate on my own and throw everything off, so very glad the lupron is working. My lining was not bad, but not good either. A little over 9mm, but the triple pattern they want to see was weak. Waiting for my blood test results to hear how to modify my delestrogen dose. They're having me come in for another scan on Tuesday to see how it looks. The doc was pretty sure everything would be fine, but they just want to make sure. Gaaah.


----------



## Phantom710

greyhoundmom said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> ooo greyhound, when are you gonna start testing???!!!
> 
> edit-- totally read your name as groundhog. lmao
> 
> LOL! It IS almost Groundhog Day!
> 
> Testing...I was super tempted to start this morning, and go every other day, but I'm sure it's way too soon. I have a bunch of the little strip tests so it's not a big waste at all. When do people typically see results?
> 
> I don't have any feelings, other than a little cramping here and there and being really tired from the progesterone (which my RE says are both very normal). I'm a week away from my official blood test, it's scheduled for 2/7. But I will definitely cheat before then.Click to expand...


The surros I know who have done ivf with 3dt seem to get positive around 7-8 days past transfer. Basically when the numbers add up to 10. :)


----------



## greyhoundmom

*Bluebell* - Congrats on getting a retrieval day! It's a relieve to know you are moving to the next step, isn't it? And remember - it only takes one good egg (although I totally know how you feel about wanting more)!

*Phantom* - Thanks for the info, that's a good rule of thumb, I think I may start on Sunday, which will be 7 days post (3 day) transfer, and then go from there.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy83 said:


> Well seems like quite a few of us will be transferring in the next couple of weeks:
> 
> BabyD  4th Feb (TBC)
> Sandy (me) - 6th or 8th Feb
> L4hope - 8th Feb
> Edamame - 11th Feb
> Boofle - 11th Feb (TBC)
> 
> Any I missing anyone out?
> 
> Hoping to continue with our good luck on the :bfp: front. 2 out of 2 so far. On that note Wannabe and Phantom how are you coming along with your :bfp: when are scan dates etc? xx


I'm so excited for everyone! I've been a bit quiet lately, but have been reading and staying up to date on everyone's progress. This thread is going to get even busier in the next few weeks, and hopefully soon after we'll have lots of happy results!!! :happydance:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy83 said:


> Well seems like quite a few of us will be transferring in the next couple of weeks:
> 
> BabyD  4th Feb (TBC)
> Sandy (me) - 6th or 8th Feb
> L4hope - 8th Feb
> Edamame - 11th Feb
> Boofle - 11th Feb (TBC)
> 
> Any I missing anyone out?
> 
> Hoping to continue with our good luck on the :bfp: front. 2 out of 2 so far. On that note Wannabe and Phantom how are you coming along with your :bfp: when are scan dates etc? xx


Thanks for checking in...

My first beta was 178 on 11dp5dt. My second beta was 2300 on 17dp5dt. I have my scan at 8 weeks (due to my work travel schedule and my FS only working 2 days/week) on Feb 12. Until then I continue to be nervous with every symptom that comes and goes. I just want to see that little heartbeat...


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em260 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Yeah it's crazy to have this turn of events! I guess most people try IUI a couple of times before moving onto IVF? We jumped right to IVF because of my surgery and the possibility that I would lose my only ovary.
> 
> First - I'm definitely not holding out much hope for this since the odds are so low. I was given that same quote of 20-25% chance. I don't think I even know anyone that has had a successful IUI. Everyone I know that has had success has done IVFs and FETs.
> 
> Edamame - the insurance coverage is definitely a huge factor in trying this. Plus, I'm still healing from my surgery so I could use something a little easier on the body right now :thumbup:
> 
> Lotus - aww thanks! Ugh sorry they keep changing your plans and destination on you!! I hope they get it figured out soon. Three weeks is not long at all though and you will be PUPO soon!!
> 
> Greyhound - welcome! Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question but someone else will for sure.


Em - what a great turn of events! Made greater by the fact that your insurance covers it! That's fantastic! DH and I went straight to IVF due to our age and DH's extremely low morphology. I have a friend who recently did IUI with injections and it worked the first time, so you never know. Fx'd for you!!! So exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

greyhoundmom said:


> *Bluebell* - Congrats on getting a retrieval day! It's a relieve to know you are moving to the next step, isn't it? And remember - it only takes one good egg (although I totally know how you feel about wanting more)!
> 
> *Phantom* - Thanks for the info, that's a good rule of thumb, I think I may start on Sunday, which will be 7 days post (3 day) transfer, and then go from there.

Bluebell - it's quality and not quantity. I had 16 follies, got 15 eggs, but only 4 fertilized and I only had 1 to transfer. My FS says 8-10 is good, and I'm sure you will have that by your retrieval day. Think positive thoughts! I also did acupunture which I think helped - not with the follies but with my mental health and also with the process. I heard it can increase pregnancy rates (and have friends who swear by it as the only change in their IVF journey that finally gave them a :bfp:) so I did a few sessions leading up to my retrieval and twice on the day of transfer (before and after). Just a thought if you're worried.

Greyhound - I got my BFP on Day 11. Good luck!!!


----------



## Edamame

So happy to hear things are progressing nicely Wannabe! Looking forward to hearing how your first scan goes!

Greyhound- can't wait to hear how poas goes! Really hope this is a lucky thread for all of us!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Edamame said:


> So happy to hear things are progressing nicely Wannabe! Looking forward to hearing how your first scan goes!
> 
> Greyhound- can't wait to hear how poas goes! Really hope this is a lucky thread for all of us!

Good luck to you too with your transfer on the 11th! The countdown must be on??!!


----------



## FirstTry

Wannabe: so nice to hear from you. Nice betas! I'm glad to see that everything is going well!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Cali, great news on getting a date woo hoo :happydance:

Wannabee, so good to hear from you. Wow the 2nd beta number is great looks like that little embie is strong. Look forward to your scan update :hugs:

AFM - Scan went well, could have went better but happy with the results. Lining is thickening but they would like to have it thicker. So going to 4 oestradiol tablets a day and back on Monday for a scan but confident ET will be on Friday 8th as they are seeing the 3 layers growing nicely and it isnt far off the recommended thickness woo hoo! L4 we are definitely transfer buddies now same day and are you transferring 2? :happydance: xx


----------



## annmc30

Oh what time u at clinic Monday sandy?


----------



## Sandy83

My appt is at 8:30am. Oh you are there on Monday aren't you what time are you there? xx


----------



## annmc30

Im there 8:10  x


----------



## Sandy83

Oh freaky we could be there about the same time!!!!!!!!! Should we wear something to recognize each other :haha:


----------



## annmc30

Il be wearing a grey jacket black leggings black long boots lol


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies I was thinking about this... I could potentially be going for FET this month! If I do natural fet there aren't any meds until ovulation. When I go for my f/u I'll be cd9 and that's when you start ovulation monitoring! I'm hoping my re goes with this plan but obviously if he recommends waiting one more af then I'll wait until march. Only issue could be I didn't have a cd3 ultrasound but I only remember having u/s last time at cd 14 or 16 to ck lining.


----------



## Sandy83

ann, Ill watch out for you but think i might miss you if they are running on time! 

Mo, Fx'd that you can do FET this month :hugs: When is your appt? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Tuesday feb 5th... 4 more days!!


----------



## Sandy83

oh exciting you might not be long behind us in the 2ww if you can go ahead this month yay! :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

Edamame - it's good they will modify your dose.:thumbup: Fx your lining will have lots of growth between now and Tuesday! 

Wannabee - thank you! It's so good to hear those success stories with IUI! That is great news about your second beta :happydance: Fx for your ultrasound on the 12th. Make sure to let us know how it goes :)

Sandy - good luck on Monday! How cool that you and Ann could possibly meet. 

Bluebell - I think it's a good possibility the mid size ones will catch up. I had a couple more pop up toward the end. 

Mo - ooh that is exciting you could start this month yay!! Not too long until your appt now. I am so happy you'll finally have some answers.


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry i have been off the map for a few days.. life gets hectic. 

I need some help/advice... today is day 8 of stims. I feel bloated and my last E2 reading from Wednesday's bloods was 945 (day 6). The RE told me today that I'm a low responder.. only 8 follicles seen right now- all between 14-17mm. I'm on 1cc menopur and 75ml gonal f every night and I've been taking ganirelix since wednesday. 

I'm feeling really discouraged at this point. I'm only 30, no other fertility issues on my end and my E2 is high enough. Why am I a low responder.. what does that even mean? In the moment I didn't ask the questions I should have so I'm wondering if this isn't going to be a good cycle. He said i will probably retrieve next wednesday, Feb 6th and theyre hoping for a 5day transfer. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated at this point. I'm bloated, sore and feel like a pin cushion. Waiting on today's bloods. 

I'll do personals later... so much work to do. xo


----------



## mrs.e.e

I don't think this is low on day 10 I had 9 between 13 and 21 and we ended up with 10 eggs at er ( day 12) I got my bfp yesterday at 5dp5dt - 1 grade a


----------



## BabyD225

mrs.e.e said:


> I don't think this is low on day 10 I had 9 between 13 and 21 and we ended up with 10 eggs at er ( day 12) I got my bfp yesterday at 5dp5dt - 1 grade a

That gives me hope!! Thank you MrsE.E.... how old are you.. and was it MFI? CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Today is 3rd and final beta day for me, and also, if the beta is good, I should be scheduling my U/S for next Friday. Hoping for an early morning one, less wait time


----------



## MoBaby

It doesn't sound low to me... I was at 2000 after day 10 last cycle and got 19 mature eggs from 22 follicles.

I think you are on a low dose of meds also which is why you have. In 30 also and normal labs but I am a slow responder at first and did much higher meds. I'm sure it will turn out great!

Gl phantom!


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> It doesn't sound low to me... I was at 2000 after day 10 last cycle and got 19 mature eggs from 22 follicles.

Thanks Mobaby-
My E2 is high enough.. i'm not worried about that.. i just only have 8 follicles from what they see... I'm worried thats not enough.. Dont know why theres only 8 when I'm 30... but maybe it's because I'm on such low stims?


----------



## LotusBlossom

BabyD225 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound low to me... I was at 2000 after day 10 last cycle and got 19 mature eggs from 22 follicles.
> 
> Thanks Mobaby-
> My E2 is high enough.. i'm not worried about that.. i just only have 8 follicles from what they see... I'm worried thats not enough.. Dont know why theres only 8 when I'm 30... but maybe it's because I'm on such low stims?Click to expand...

I only had 7 showing before ER, but they got 11 eggs. Turns out 3 matured, so we transferred one last time and will transfer 2 this time. It's quality over quantity, though. Don't let it worry you. You can't change it either way, you can only prepare your body and mind. :hugs:


----------



## greyhoundmom

Edamame said:


> So happy to hear things are progressing nicely Wannabe! Looking forward to hearing how your first scan goes!
> 
> Greyhound- can't wait to hear how poas goes! Really hope this is a lucky thread for all of us!

Thank you! And good luck to you for your transfer! 

Positive thoughts to everyone this month!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> Sorry i have been off the map for a few days.. life gets hectic.
> 
> I need some help/advice... today is day 8 of stims. I feel bloated and my last E2 reading from Wednesday's bloods was 945 (day 6). The RE told me today that I'm a low responder.. only 8 follicles seen right now- all between 14-17mm. I'm on 1cc menopur and 75ml gonal f every night and I've been taking ganirelix since wednesday.
> 
> I'm feeling really discouraged at this point. I'm only 30, no other fertility issues on my end and my E2 is high enough. Why am I a low responder.. what does that even mean? In the moment I didn't ask the questions I should have so I'm wondering if this isn't going to be a good cycle. He said i will probably retrieve next wednesday, Feb 6th and theyre hoping for a 5day transfer.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated at this point. I'm bloated, sore and feel like a pin cushion. Waiting on today's bloods.
> 
> I'll do personals later... so much work to do. xo

Every woman is different in how they will respond to the meds. I've learned through my egg freezing (when I was single) and medicated IUIs that once the doctor understands how you respond, s/he can correct the protocol.

Since you are on Ganerelix, that tells me that you have mature or near mature follicles already (good!). Since it's your first IVF, the RE had to start with the standard protocol. However, he may realize now that a larger dose of Gonal earlier would've jump started more eggs.

Either way, it looks like you could have at least 8 mature and that would be great. However, I think more will catch up before ER.

The moral is that there's nothing wrong with you; the RE just has to learn how your body works so he can give you the best protocol. Hopefully, he won't need to use that learning because this time will result in all the babies you want!


----------



## BabyD225

FirstTry said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been off the map for a few days.. life gets hectic.
> 
> I need some help/advice... today is day 8 of stims. I feel bloated and my last E2 reading from Wednesday's bloods was 945 (day 6). The RE told me today that I'm a low responder.. only 8 follicles seen right now- all between 14-17mm. I'm on 1cc menopur and 75ml gonal f every night and I've been taking ganirelix since wednesday.
> 
> I'm feeling really discouraged at this point. I'm only 30, no other fertility issues on my end and my E2 is high enough. Why am I a low responder.. what does that even mean? In the moment I didn't ask the questions I should have so I'm wondering if this isn't going to be a good cycle. He said i will probably retrieve next wednesday, Feb 6th and theyre hoping for a 5day transfer.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated at this point. I'm bloated, sore and feel like a pin cushion. Waiting on today's bloods.
> 
> I'll do personals later... so much work to do. xo
> 
> Every woman is different in how they will respond to the meds. I've learned through my egg freezing (when I was single) and medicated IUIs that once the doctor understands how you respond, s/he can correct the protocol.
> 
> Since you are on Ganerelix, that tells me that you have mature or near mature follicles already (good!). Since it's your first IVF, the RE had to start with the standard protocol. However, he may realize now that a larger dose of Gonal earlier would've jump started more eggs.
> 
> Either way, it looks like you could have at least 8 mature and that would be great. However, I think more will catch up before ER.
> 
> The moral is that there's nothing wrong with you; the RE just has to learn how your body works so he can give you the best protocol. Hopefully, he won't need to use that learning because this time will result in all the babies you want!Click to expand...

FIRSTTRY- THANK YOU SO MUCH!! You have reassured me completely and it makes perfect sense what you're saying. These hormones can make you feel all sorts of emotions and fears.. I have been pretty calm and feeling well up until yesterday.. now I'm getting tired and scared of whats to come next week. I only need one to stick... lets hope theyre all winners and we have frozen as well... Thank you, thank you, thank you. xo:hugs:


----------



## Em260

BabyD - FirstTry explained it so well. My RE says the first IVF is sort of a test run since they don't know how your body will respond. Since you're going to be stimming until Monday I bet you will have more follicles pop up. You're exactly right about the hormones bringing out more fears. I had a hard time not obsessing over the numbers and it was only after the cycle was over I realized my anxiety was a side effect of the meds. I always thought the hormones would make me bitchy or cranky but mostly they just made me anxious and fearful. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD - FirstTry explained it so well. My RE says the first IVF is sort of a test run since they don't know how your body will respond. Since you're going to be stimming until Monday I bet you will have more follicles pop up. You're exactly right about the hormones bringing out more fears. I had a hard time not obsessing over the numbers and it was only after the cycle was over I realized my anxiety was a side effect of the meds. I always thought the hormones would make me bitchy or cranky but mostly they just made me anxious and fearful. Hang in there :hugs:

Thanks Em.. Thats just it! I'm not cranky or bitchy, just so anxious and its exhausting!! They just called with my instructions for tonight.. I have to stay on the ganirelix in the morning...(for the 4th morning) and take 1cc menopur and 75 gonal f. My E2 level went up A LOT... its now at 1916.... seems sooo high for day 8! Am I approaching OHSS??


----------



## MoBaby

It depends on your next e2 level... I bet you have more eggies in there than 8 :) my last cycle after 5/6 days of stims I only had 5 big enough ones and by day 8 they all popped out and by day 10 there they all were! 

But if you only have 8 it's quality vs quanitity and 8 awesome eggies are better than 12 okay ones so remember that :) first explained things well!! :)


----------



## Boofle

Em I've not had any hormones this time and I'm mega anxious :dohh:

I can't remember exactly but I think on my scan there was only 4/5 follies and I ended up with 13 eggs, 9 fertilised, 6 made it to day 3 and 3 made it to day 5. So there were definitely more than expected :thumbup:


----------



## annmc30

I caved and did a test
 



Attached Files:







20130202_083420.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## L4hope

Looks good Ann!


----------



## annmc30

Just to make sure  lol
 



Attached Files:







20130202_135017.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.e.e

BabyD225 said:


> mrs.e.e said:
> 
> 
> I don't think this is low on day 10 I had 9 between 13 and 21 and we ended up with 10 eggs at er ( day 12) I got my bfp yesterday at 5dp5dt - 1 grade a
> 
> That gives me hope!! Thank you MrsE.E.... how old are you.. and was it MFI? CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!! So exciting!!!Click to expand...



I'm 33 and this is our first ivf ( have unexplained infertility) we had our daughter through iui in 2009 I'm not sure what mfi means ?


----------



## mrs.e.e

annmc30 said:


> Just to make sure  lol


Congrats it's the best sight isn't it ..... I don't believe the double lines I like to see it spelt out to me !!!


----------



## annmc30

Just to make sure  lol


----------



## mrs.e.e

Exactly !


----------



## Em260

annmc30 said:


> Just to make sure  lol

Yayy!! Congrats Ann!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

CONGRATS ANNNN!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOO!!! 


I trigger tonight or tomorrow.. waiting on bloods... anxious for this! Do you ladies go on bed rest after the retrieval?? If so for how long...


----------



## ttcbaby117

ann congrats!!!!! tha tis awesome!

Can you please give us your IVF stats....how many days you stimmed, how many they retrieved, how many transfered..how many DPT you got your positive? Did you do any type of supplements or bed rest after transfer? It helps my obsession a bit to see how well you ladies are doing! Thanks!


----------



## MoBaby

Not after ER. I usually work the day after. After ET I do the day of and 2 days after on bed rest. Yay for trigger!!


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Ann!! Fantastic news!


----------



## L4hope

My doc orders 24 hours bed rest after transfer, but I try to push it an extra day if I can. And I take it very easy until beta. No exercise, no heavy lifting etc.


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies :hi:

So sorry I've been MIA for a while. I started out having terrible migraines, then I ended up with the flu, plus nothing was going on cyclewise. :grr: Migraines are mostly gone, I think I'm over the worse of the flu, and I think AF is finally on its way! I should get AF either today or tomorrow if the lower back pain and cramping is any indication. :thumbup: I have an appointment on Thursday (but I'm hoping to move it to Tuesday) to discuss my trial cycle, and what it entails, and what it will cost. 

Since I've been away and some of you may not know me, I have had 2 failed IVFs, and have 4 :cold: on ice. I haven't even had a positive HPT or BETA, and I didn't want to waste anymore :cold: so I asked my FS what he thought we should do, and he countered with a whole bunch of clotting and immune testing to see if there was any reason for my repeated implantation failure. Well it turns out that I have elevated NK cells. While these normally would be good for you, fighting cancer, viruses etc, they can be devastating on the embryo. In addition to that there is some concern over my uterine lining. It was 19mm last cycle, which is thicker than it should be.

So the plan is this: a trial cycle in February to test the uterine lining. We will prepare my lining as we normally would do for a FET, but instead of transferring my embryos, we'll do 2 biopsies that are meant to test the lining and narrow down the perfect time to transfer. Then in March we will do the real FET transfer and will do the transfer using the information we gleamed in February. In addition to that, we are going to do an IVIg transfusion to help suppress my NK cells. There may be other things that they add to the FET, like humira, lovenox, etc. I will know more when I chat with my FS next week.

:hug: 


Ann - I read your news, congrats :happydance: :headspin: YAY!


----------



## Edamame

My doc also wants at least the rest of the day and the whole next day after transfer on bed rest. I didn't need bed rest after retrieval, although I was pretty sore.


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> My doc also wants at least the rest of the day and the whole next day after transfer on bed rest. I didn't need bed rest after retrieval, although I was pretty sore.

I was pretty sore after retrieval, and worked from home for a day or 2 after the retrieval, my FS gave me some vicodin to help with the pain, which I took that first day, and then the following day or 2 only at night so I could get some sleep. After the transfer my FS requested that I be on strict bed rest the day of my transfer, and the following day, then return to regular life after that with a few restrictions: no heavy lifting and limited fitness (walking, but no jumping around).


----------



## annmc30

ttcbaby117 said:


> ann congrats!!!!! tha tis awesome!
> 
> Can you please give us your IVF stats....how many days you stimmed, how many they retrieved, how many transfered..how many DPT you got your positive? Did you do any type of supplements or bed rest after transfer? It helps my obsession a bit to see how well you ladies are doing! Thanks!

Stimmed for 12 days, 25 follicles, 23eggs, 17 fertilized, had 1 blastocyct put bck in had 3 blastocyct frozen  tested 5dpt got faint line then did clear blue 2day  had bed rest after ec as had ohss and Im off work til 20th Feb


----------



## alicatt

annmc30 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> ann congrats!!!!! tha tis awesome!
> 
> Can you please give us your IVF stats....how many days you stimmed, how many they retrieved, how many transfered..how many DPT you got your positive? Did you do any type of supplements or bed rest after transfer? It helps my obsession a bit to see how well you ladies are doing! Thanks!
> 
> Stimmed for 12 days, 25 follicles, 23eggs, 17 fertilized, had 1 blastocyct put bck in had 3 blastocyct frozen  tested 5dpt got faint line then did clear blue 2day  had bed rest after ec as had ohss and Im off work til 20th FebClick to expand...

Congrats Ann!!! So happy for you!! :headspin:


----------



## Phantom710

congrats Ann :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Welcome back Ali! Sorry to hear the flu got you. Where were those nk cells when you actually needed them?! 

Glad you are feeling better and AF is getting close so you can get this show on the road! :)


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Welcome back Ali! Sorry to hear the flu got you. Where were those nk cells when you actually needed them?!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better and AF is getting close so you can get this show on the road! :)

Well I think the NK cells actually helped, my flu symptoms were pretty mild, just swollen glands, achiness and weakness, and it only lasted 2 days. Thanks for the warm welcome back, I've missed you all. Now if only AF would officially show up so I can get this show on the road! 

*Question:*
For those of you that have done FETs when do you start taking the meds to thicken your lining? I'm worried because I haven't ordered them yet. Although I can do so and have them in my FS's office by Tuesday I think.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali: cd1 is when I started with medicated fet. That was only estrace then progesterone at day 14 or 15.

With natural fet there are no meds before ovulation; just wait for it and then start something after.. I think just progesterone. 
My clinic does minimal meds for fet.

Glad you are back :)


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations ann. Woo hoo thats 3 out of 3 so far ladies this is definitely a lucky thread xx


----------



## everhopeful

massive congrats ann!!! That is brilliant news!!!


----------



## L4hope

Let's hope we keep the bfps rolling in Sandy!

Ali for my FET I start the same as a regular fresh cycle. Bcp, then Lupron 20 units starting on day 21. Get AF and have baseline blood and ultrasound. Start estrace on cd 6 and reduce Lupron to 5 units. Day 21 stop Lupron and start progesterone. Day 26 transfer. Now with bcp and Lupron you can't really count the days so much cuz they can adjust it to fit there needs at the office. I'm pretty sure they always do FET's on Fridays. My last one was a much shorter cycle. That prob didn't help at all, but that's my FET experience!


----------



## BabyD225

ok ALL--- I trigger tonight at 10:30!! 

They said they are planning for a 5 day transfer, but obviously it depends on how my eggs are. The retrieval will be monday morning!! Fingers crossed for me please !!!


----------



## Edamame

BabyD- That's great! I hope you get a nice number, but whatever you get I hope they are high quality!!

Alicatt, my FET sounds a lot like L4hopes- started on bcp, then lupron 10 units. Stop bcp after 5 days on lupron. AF starts. Reduce lupron to 5 units a day. On day 15, start delestrogen on Mondays and Fridays in increasing doses. Scan on day 25. My lining was not great, so I have another scan next Tuesday, they upped the delestrogen, and I have to take estrace as a vaginal suppository. I stop lupron on Monday. If Tuesday's scan goes well, I start taking PIE shots (progesterone in ethyl oleate) every day, and medrol. Transfer on Monday the 11!


----------



## MoBaby

You guys have complicated fet regimens! LOL :) Mine is super super duper easy... just take some estrace at cd 1 until cd 14 then take some progesterone supp then on day 20-21 get the baby implanted. Linining check at like day 12 and if not thick enough you add in estrogen patches and wait another week. 

I just learned from DH the other night that I have to start with the PIO shots with this next FET due to the spotting/bleeding I had... DH forgot to tell me that after the d/c that him and the RE discussed that....Guess RE thinks I wasn't getting enough progesterone because it slowed down a lot after the shots (and vaginal progestone) started. Great!! Shots for 12 weeks in my bum but its worth it! 

Edamama the 11th is soooo soon!! EEK!!!


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting BabyD!! Hope everything goes well Monday!

Mo, yes compared to yours I guess our fet's are a bit complicated or as I feel drawn out with pain in the butt bcp's! Speaking of pain in the butt, I feel your pain, literally with PIO shots. I start my shots tomorrow and take them twice a day from now till 12 weeks or bfn. I'm shooting for 12 weeks despite what my bum might think! :haha:


----------



## L4hope

Edamame almost time for fet!! Yay!


----------



## MoBaby

Twice per day??? Eek!!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks for the responses ladies!

L4Hope - yes.. here is hoping for 12 weeks of shots! Although from previous experience with PIO, my butt may not take it. I was in agony after about 10 days. EEK!

I know I'm not starting with BCP, as he would have given me that already. The nurse said, please call us when you get your period and we'll schedule you to come in for a baseline US/bloodwork, and you'll be taking a combination of estrogen and progesterone for your FET. So I think I'm going the simpler way? I think they also said that one was a shot and one was a suppository. I think the progesterone was the suppository and the estrogen was a shot? I guess I will find out this week.

I'm feeling horrible, AF is definitely almost here, I'm actually nauseous, and my back is killing me. I wish she would just get here, so I can start feeling batter! :argh:


----------



## L4hope

Mo and Ali, eek is right!! I'm dreading these shots for sure but gotta do what we gotta do right?! I'll feel so much better about it when I get pregnant. 

Ali sounds like you will be on the "easy" FET protocol. They really are somewhat boring but much easier and less expensive meds.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Mo and Ali, eek is right!! I'm dreading these shots for sure but gotta do what we gotta do right?! I'll feel so much better about it when I get pregnant.
> 
> Ali sounds like you will be on the "easy" FET protocol. They really are somewhat boring but much easier and less expensive meds.

This is actually a trial FET (without the transfer), around the time of transfer they are going to do 2 endometrial biopsies a few days apart. This will help narrow down my implantation window, and ensure that there isn't anything wrong with my endometrium. Then we'll repeat the process, for the real FET in March.


----------



## Em260

BabyD - yay for trigger!! Good luck tomorrow!! I stayed in bed for a day after retrieval to rest. Also, make sure you have some stool softeners like Miralax on hand. The anesthesia meds made me pretty constipated for a couple of days. 

Ali - welcome back!! glad you're feeling better! I got my FET schedule a couple of months ago and mine would have been the simple one too. Baseline u/s on day 2, estrogen patches for 12 days, lining check and begin PIO shots and then transfer 7 days later.


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: welcome back! I've been wondering where the heck you've been :flower:

What is Lupron? Everyone seems to get it but me.

For my FET, I'm on 18 days of BCP. Then, wait for AF to start.

- Day 2 of new cycle: have baseline tests Start estrogen shots that night and every 3rd night after. 
- Day 12: ultrasound of lining. Start PIO shots daily that night.
- Day 17: transfer!

Estrogen and Progesterone shots continue until negative beta or 2nd trimester!

I am not looking forward to the shots; I'm very sensitive and I know my a** is going to hurt :wacko:

It seems that the only time I save from a fresh IVF cycle is the 5 days between ER and ET.

By the way, I think I'm going to insist they transfer two :baby::baby:. I'm getting really anxious to have some babies.

I'm counting down every day: 31 days til transfer!!!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so glad I just ran through my protocol because it made me realize that I'm supposed to complete a mock transfer this week, which I completely forgot about and haven't scheduled yet.

This, btw, was the straw that broke the emotional camel's back and I just started balling :cry: Poor DH was taken completely by surprise! I'm usually stoic about this whole thing. This is just our journey, etc, etc, but I broke into the why can't we just have sex and have a baby stuff...


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD - yay for trigger!! Good luck tomorrow!! I stayed in bed for a day after retrieval to rest. Also, make sure you have some stool softeners like Miralax on hand. The anesthesia meds made me pretty constipated for a couple of days.
> 
> Ali - welcome back!! glad you're feeling better! I got my FET schedule a couple of months ago and mine would have been the simple one too. Baseline u/s on day 2, estrogen patches for 12 days, lining check and begin PIO shots and then transfer 7 days later.

Thanks for the advice Em!!! I'm really anxious- got miralax - prenatals kills my colon! Hope I'm not too sore. Just want to get through tomorrow- its the part I've been most nervous about. Xoxo


----------



## LotusBlossom

First- I'm sorry you are having a rough time. It's hard to always keep it together, and it's ok to cry. :hugs: By the way, it's definitely a personal choice as far as how many to transfer. I did some research and found that transferring 2 gives us a 75% chance of success versus 50% chance with a single embryo transfer. We're doing 2. There's definitely a risk of complications, but since I miscarried the first time, I feel like I need to transfer 2. Our Dr agrees. He said he was going to suggest we transfer 2 this time. He suggested one last time. I hope this helps and I hope your day gets better.


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I would tell you don't be nervous but it's impossible not to be!! I was a nervous wreck before my first retrieval because I didn't know what to expect. Honestly, it's not that bad at all. You'll take nice long nap once the anesthesia kicks in and wake up in recovery and they will give you tylenol afterwards if you have cramping. Fx for lots of eggs for you!! 

First - sending you :hugs: I go through those same thoughts, especially when I hear another surprise pg announcement from one of our friends. I think it's important to let yourself have those breakdowns every now and then instead of being so stoic all the time. :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD - I would tell you don't be nervous but it's impossible not to be!! I was a nervous wreck before my first retrieval because I didn't know what to expect. Honestly, it's not that bad at all. You'll take nice long nap once the anesthesia kicks in and wake up in recovery and they will give you tylenol afterwards if you have cramping. Fx for lots of eggs for you!!
> 
> First - sending you :hugs: I go through those same thoughts, especially when I hear another surprise pg announcement from one of our friends. I think it's important to let yourself have those breakdowns every now and then instead of being so stoic all the time. :hugs:

Em and all the ladies.. Thank you! Don't know what I'd do without our chats! I go in tomorrow by 830.. So ill update as soon as I can make it to my computer or phone coherently. Keep me in your thoughts please!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD - Good luck tomorrow. I'll send up some prayers for you...


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck babyd for today :hugs: 

Ann, might see you today on way now wearing cream coat and black pants. Straight to work after scan good luck xx


----------



## Boofle

Babyd good luck today. Hoping for lots of nice eggs for you. Em is right er isn't as bad as you think it's gonna be. It was the part I dreaded the most and the reason I joined b&b in the first place to get more info and in the end it really was okay :hugs:

Ann woohoo yay 3 out of 3 :happydance: today is otd too isn't it? Soooooo happy for you. Oooooh and u might get to meet Sandy it's exciting like a blind date lol :haha:

Afm not detected my surge yet although the second line is getting darker. I'm hoping it holds off till Wednesday then I think we're home and dry for transfer next week keeping everything crossed :wacko:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ann - congrats!!!

BabyD - good luck with the transfer. I was nervous as well but it honestly was easy. I was under anesthetic, woke up, had a Panadol (Tylenol equivalent) with a cup of tea and a biscuit, and was discharged. I slept for about 4 hours when I got home but had no cramping. The next day I was a bit tired so worked from home, but did not have any pain. You'll be great!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Sandy83

Well had scan to see how lining is coming along for Transfer and i feel like i want to scream *ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH* Lining is only at 6.5mm and they would be looking at it to be 8 to 9mm to transfer!!!! So no transfer on Friday for me. :hissy:

I'm back on Friday to see if it has thickened anymore as they did up my tablets last Friday but only had 3 days between scans so think it might need more time. So when i go back on Friday if the lining has thicken to 8 or 9mm transfer will go ahead on Wednesday 13th Feb. If the lining is not at 8 or 9mm then it will be up to us if we want to go ahead with the FET anyway or cancel this month and start a fresh next month :cry:

They decided to tell me that my lining from the fresh cycle did only get to 7mm then so could be a chance that my lining will only get that thick anyway and that everyone is different so might not get any thicker. Now starting to worry and think will this ever work :dohh: My head is thinking sensibly and wants to make sure everything is right before transferring and not wasting any cycles, but my heart is saying to go ahead with it no matter what the lining is as it could still work and means i will not have to wait another month and i have a potential of another 3 fresh cycles fully funded under the nhs which includes any FET's from the fresh cycles so could have 6 more chances. I hate decisions like this as want to go ahead with it but don't want to just use the chances as i have them funded as i should be lucky I'm in this situation. :dohh:

Ah I'm so confused at the moment any ideas what i can do the thicken my lining or anyone had similar issues or know of anyone who's lining was thinner than recommended and it work?????????? :wacko: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry for the rant ladies! :blush:

Ann, how did your appt go? Will it be between 4 and 5pm that you get the official results? :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy sorry for the delay!! How frustrating!! If they knew your lining was thin from the fresh I wonder why they don't just start you off with more estrogen? Hopefully in a few days it's thicker!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mo, as you can probably guess I've now been search for ways to increase lining. Does anyone know anything about Red Raspberry leaf Tea? There are so many mixed reviews on this but a major pro is it helps with the lining development but so people are against it when TTC and only take it prior to labour to develop the uterus muscles??????? xx


----------



## Boofle

Ah sandy I feel for you hun. Hopefully it will thicken nicely in the next couple of days. My acupuncturist has told me to use a hot water bottle as this helps blood flow to the area - I am only to use it till I ovulate. I have the opposite mine is too thick I wish I could give u some of mine :hugs:
As for whether to go ahead or not if it was me as hard as it is I would cancel. And I'm only sure of this because of what I went through last time. In hind sight my lining wasn't within the range and ill always think this was the reason for the m/c. It possibly wasn't but I have to have a reason and for me that's what it was :( 
I really hope you don't have to face that decision. Keeping everything crossed for you and hopefully we'll be in the 2ww together. The uncertainty of whether it will go ahead is killing me today!!


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, what is your lining at? This process is crazy as the lining can't be too thin or too thick sometimes we can't win. I think if i get it to 8 then ill go ahead the clinic have said as long as its over 7 they are happy so Fx'd. I've been reading about using a hot water bottle helps as well as drinking a 1 litre of milk a day and having a "O" each day helps with blood flow. I bet DH will be happy to help out with the last one and DTD xx


----------



## L4hope

So sorry for this frustration Sandy, but hopefully the increased dose will help. Last time I screwed up my estrace dosage and my lining wasn't thick enough at my check. They added the estrogen patch and in a week I was good to go. Hopefully that will work for you too. :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

I don't know what my lining is :( cos I'm doing a natural cycle they're being as difficult as possible and won't authorise a scan!! I didn't know about the 'O' lol. I'm drinking lot of water too.


----------



## Sandy83

Apparently having a "O" everyday is good for implantation as well so can't hurt giving it a go :blush:

Thanks L4 im keeping my fingers crossed that I just need these extra couple of days to get it where it needs to be :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sandy - I too red raspberry tea after my fibroid survey while I wasn't TTC. My Dr said it was OK but not to drink after ovulation in the cycles you are TTC. I hope that helps.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ttc, just quick question might just be me being stupid but I should be ok since I'm doing FET and don't need to ovulate trying to do the opposite? xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies, had ER today and just got a phone call to say 9 out of my 10 eggs were able to be injected. Apparently one not looking 'happy' but the others seem ok so far. Fingers crossed for tomorrow to see how many fertilise. Feel a bit happier that our numbers are looking better than last time round where we only got 4 mature eggs:flower:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Well had scan to see how lining is coming along for Transfer and i feel like i want to scream *ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH* Lining is only at 6.5mm and they would be looking at it to be 8 to 9mm to transfer!!!! So no transfer on Friday for me. :hissy:
> 
> I'm back on Friday to see if it has thickened anymore as they did up my tablets last Friday but only had 3 days between scans so think it might need more time. So when i go back on Friday if the lining has thicken to 8 or 9mm transfer will go ahead on Wednesday 13th Feb. If the lining is not at 8 or 9mm then it will be up to us if we want to go ahead with the FET anyway or cancel this month and start a fresh next month :cry:
> 
> They decided to tell me that my lining from the fresh cycle did only get to 7mm then so could be a chance that my lining will only get that thick anyway and that everyone is different so might not get any thicker. Now starting to worry and think will this ever work :dohh: My head is thinking sensibly and wants to make sure everything is right before transferring and not wasting any cycles, but my heart is saying to go ahead with it no matter what the lining is as it could still work and means i will not have to wait another month and i have a potential of another 3 fresh cycles fully funded under the nhs which includes any FET's from the fresh cycles so could have 6 more chances. I hate decisions like this as want to go ahead with it but don't want to just use the chances as i have them funded as i should be lucky I'm in this situation. :dohh:
> 
> Ah I'm so confused at the moment any ideas what i can do the thicken my lining or anyone had similar issues or know of anyone who's lining was thinner than recommended and it work?????????? :wacko: xx

Sandy - 

I used my heating pad at night for about 1/2 an hour to increase blood flow and get my lining thick. So you might want to try that or the hot water bottle. Also my other FS recommended red raspberry leaf tea to me to help thicken my lining, but as cautioned before, to not use it after ovulation.

So what is this about having 'O' and implantation? When are you supposed to have those 'O's? Before ovulation, or before transfer? Inquiring minds want to know! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Ali: welcome back! I've been wondering where the heck you've been :flower:
> 
> What is Lupron? Everyone seems to get it but me.
> 
> For my FET, I'm on 18 days of BCP. Then, wait for AF to start.
> 
> - Day 2 of new cycle: have baseline tests Start estrogen shots that night and every 3rd night after.
> - Day 12: ultrasound of lining. Start PIO shots daily that night.
> - Day 17: transfer!
> 
> Estrogen and Progesterone shots continue until negative beta or 2nd trimester!
> 
> I am not looking forward to the shots; I'm very sensitive and I know my a** is going to hurt :wacko:
> 
> It seems that the only time I save from a fresh IVF cycle is the 5 days between ER and ET.
> 
> By the way, I think I'm going to insist they transfer two :baby::baby:. I'm getting really anxious to have some babies.
> 
> I'm counting down every day: 31 days til transfer!!!

I think Lupron suppresses your system and is overlapped with BCP's and I used it during my fresh cycle, as it was supposed to help prime my FSH/LH to make lots of follicles. So I have no idea why someone would use it during a FET. Maybe it does more than that? I hated it, it gave me hives and I just felt horrible on it too. So count your blessings you don't have to take it :)

31 days.. it will be here before you know it! :hug:


----------



## annmc30

Aww sandy sorry to hear that I was the other way b4 my linning did thin enough


Afm Im officially 4wks pregnant results 153  have my scan 25th Feb at 11am


----------



## alicatt

Congrats Ann!!!! That is fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

That's awesome Ann, congrats!!


----------



## Phantom710

great number Ann!! Looks like you got a healthy baby in there.

My FET protocol was/is pretty rediculous.

I had 21 days of bcp
After they ended I started Estrogen Shots and Tablets. 2 tablets a day, and .2cc injection every 3 days.
6 days before transfer I started progesterone.
3 vag rockets a day and 1cc of progesterone a day.
I have needled on top of needles. My bum is a lumpy mess.
I am on it for at least another 4 weeks, if not another 6 :S (RE does 10-12 weeks).

afm-- U/S is Friday morning. So excited. I want it to be here already.
I had a dream that they both split and I ended up carrying quads. OMG. I'd die.

I also have tentative u/s appointments scheduled once a week for the next 6 weeks. depending on how baby is growing I may get to cancel some of them.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sandy - Hmmm that is a good question. I would think it would be ok up until you have the transfer as it is to help th elining. Also maybe you can try the casor oil packs with the heating pad to help with the circulation as Ali suggested. Here is a link...

https://natural-fertility-info.com/castor-oil-therapy

I just used an old white tshirt instead of the flannel and it really felt good. After I had it on for about an hour I used the oil and did a abdomincal massage to help with more ciruclation. I dont know if any of this would help but I dont see that it would hurt.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - ugh sorry you're going through this. :hugs: I've read that heating pads/hot water bottles help. Didn't know about the "O" but it seems like anything that would improve blood flow to the area is a good idea:thumbup: Fx these extra days will mean lots of growth!!


----------



## Em260

Ann - congrats!! :happydance: That is a nice strong number!!

Bluebell - great news yay!! Fx for your fert report tomorrow!


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: Congrats, Ann! :happydance: Yay!

Bluebell- Yay for a good ER! Fingers crossed for a good fert report tomorrow! :hugs:

Phantom- I can't wait to hear how your u/s goes on Fri! 

AFM- I'm just waiting for FET. I'm still on 15 units of Lupron and started 1 mg of estrace/day as well. 16 days to go! I'm distracted by a cold/sinus infection and our big move, so I'm not obsessing over the cycle like I did last time. :winkwink:


----------



## alicatt

Phantom710 said:


> great number Ann!! Looks like you got a healthy baby in there.
> 
> My FET protocol was/is pretty rediculous.
> 
> I had 21 days of bcp
> After they ended I started Estrogen Shots and Tablets. 2 tablets a day, and .2cc injection every 3 days.
> 6 days before transfer I started progesterone.
> 3 vag rockets a day and 1cc of progesterone a day.
> I have needled on top of needles. My bum is a lumpy mess.
> I am on it for at least another 4 weeks, if not another 6 :S (RE does 10-12 weeks).
> 
> afm-- U/S is Friday morning. So excited. I want it to be here already.
> I had a dream that they both split and I ended up carrying quads. OMG. I'd die.
> 
> I also have tentative u/s appointments scheduled once a week for the next 6 weeks. depending on how baby is growing I may get to cancel some of them.

Can't wait to hear about your US too! Best of luck!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks for the advice ladies already drinking pomegranate juice, just about to put my heat pad on. Going out to get red raspberry leaf tea tomorrow and going to DTD tonight. I'm thinking if I do a number of things to increase the lining then something has to work fx'd. 

For everyone who is wondering apparently having a "O" everyday after transfer for the 2 ww it can help to implant the little embryo better it is definitely worth a try xx


----------



## Boofle

Sandy I remember reading somewhere that having an 'O' can cause the embryo to not implant - can't remember exactly.

Ann great news hun :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Boofle said:


> Sandy I remember reading somewhere that having an 'O' can cause the embryo to not implant - can't remember exactly.
> 
> Ann great news hun :happydance:

Yep.. I am fairly sure my FS said no :sex: for 2 weeks after ER. So that would have encompassed my entire 2WW. I think it as due to the fact that my female parts needed to heal after the ER. So maybe it isn't the case for an ET? That would be something to discuss with your FS.


----------



## L4hope

I'm pretty sure I get the no dtd or Oing orders for FET too except it's just 4-5 days after transfer.


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All!! Sorry I haven't written sooner- I've been resting. 

Bluebell- were on the same schedule! 

I had my ER today- they got 12 eggs- more than they thought. Let's hope tomorrows fertilization report is great!! Out of curiosity I asked what my amh was and they said 0.86.. That's so low! What does that mean? Let's hope my eggs are good!

So I'm feeling sore and bloated in my abdomen. I honestly feel pain like I have bad gas bubbles.. I've been taking tylenol every 4 hrs as told, hope I'm ok tomorrow for work. Thank god I can sit at mydesk all day. Tonight I was told to take the medrol and doxycycline.. Now its waiting time.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi everyone; I have my follow-up tomorrow! I hope I get some encouraging news... I was going to try to push FET this cycle since tomorrow I will be cycle day 9 BUT since I started AF on Jan 27th, it has not stopped (so 8.5 days now) and I don't think it would be a good environment now to implant babies in a couple weeks. I will talk to my doctor to see what he thinks... I am also a little concerned about the AF..sorry this is TMI, but the flow is very weird and its dark blood and thick (like thin jelly or mucous consistency) and usually dark brown and then its light brown then red and dark red and clots, light then heavy, medium, then heavy... Its erratic! I dont know what is going on down there. 

BabyD: 12 eggs is great!! FX for good fert report! AMH of 0.86 means slightly diminished ovarian reserve or something I think. There are multiple ways of reporting it and my clinic uses the same scale I think and I was a 2.1. They like to see anything over 1 to be considered normal ovarian reserve or something. Its confusing!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies already drinking pomegranate juice, just about to put my heat pad on. Going out to get red raspberry leaf tea tomorrow and going to DTD tonight. I'm thinking if I do a number of things to increase the lining then something has to work fx'd.
> 
> For everyone who is wondering apparently having a "O" everyday after transfer for the 2 ww it can help to implant the little embryo better it is definitely worth a try xx

Wait! Having an "o" is bad after transfer! Be careful! This can cause an ectopic pregnancy as the contractions of the uterus can cause the embryo to be pulled into the tubes. Maybe before the transfer an "o" would help thicken the lining by bringing blood to the area, but it's not a good idea to do so after transfer. Ask your Dr.


----------



## L4hope

Awesome ER report BabyD!! Will be anxious to see a good fert report tomorrow.


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Anne!!!

Good Luck Sandy! I hope things will work out for you. I understand your frustrations, my last 2 cycles were cancelled. Feels like I've been going through this for months and haven't gotten to EC yet.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies for the advice about not doing the "O" after transfer it was some advice from a previous thread and she said she was having a "O" everyday to help implantation and she ended up pregnant and is now in her 3rd trimester strange :wacko: I definitely know that :sex: is a big NO NO! but she was doing the other way to have a "O". Well think i will stay away from it after transfer to be on the safe side!

BabyD, great news on the 12 eggs. Look forward to seeing your fert report today :hugs:

Mo, Good luck for today. Will be watching out for your post to see what news you get and Fx'd :hugs: 

Ann, Great numbers! yay :happydance: Did you end up going in for your appt on time i was there about 8:20am and there was 2 ladies in the waiting room but as soon as i sat down i got called in by the nurse. xx


----------



## annmc30

Sandy I was in and out b4 8:15 lol........well its my birthday today 33yrs young cant believe Im pregnant after such along time 18yr waiting and lossing my daughter in 2010 at 16wks !:'( 3rd cycle lucky for me just hope I get to full term this time


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Ann what a great birthday present. 

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you Happy Birthday Dear Ann Happy Birthday to you! :cake:

Hope you have a fab day. 

Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 
You have a strong number i think this little one is in for the long haul! :hugs: xx


----------



## natalie1983d

Hi Ladies

I thought i would share my IVF experience with you all. In september 2012 I had a failed IVF cycle ( Chemical Pregnancy ) i started to cramp and bleed the day before my test which did come back positive. 
In jan 2013 I started my FET which happened on the 25th Jan, I have recently just found out that I am 4 weeks pregnant. I am on 2x progesterone passeries and 3x progynova tablets. I am expirencing cramping but no bleeding which my clinic are not concerned about. The only thing that has baffled me is the digital clear blue test went from pregnant 1-2 yesterday to pregnant 2-3 today??? anyone got any ideas

Thanks xxx
baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie1983d

natalie1983d said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I thought i would share my IVF experience with you all. In september 2012 I had a failed IVF cycle ( Chemical Pregnancy ) i started to cramp and bleed the day before my test which did come back positive.
> In jan 2013 I started my FET which happened on the 25th Jan, I have recently just found out that I am 4 weeks pregnant. I am on 2x progesterone passeries and 3x progynova tablets. I am expirencing cramping but no bleeding which my clinic are not concerned about. The only thing that has baffled me is the digital clear blue test went from pregnant 1-2 yesterday to pregnant 2-3 today??? anyone got any ideas
> 
> Thanks xxx
> baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

FET buserlin started 12th dec
baselin scan 03 jan 2013
FET 25th Jan
positive test :bfp: 4 feb 2013 digital test pregnant 1-2
5 feb 2013 digital test pregnant 2-3


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Natalie :hi:

Congratulations on your BFP. 

sorry i'm not able to answer your question about the clear blue jumping up in dates it could have something to do with your hormone levels, how many did you transfer? xx


----------



## Boofle

Well I managed to get a scan this morning and its not good. My lining is 22.5 :cry::cry: the doctor has said she will see me after her clinic so I'm just waiting now for her to say to me we need to cancel this cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## annmc30

Congrats Natalie Im 4wks pregnant had my test yesterday  I had 1 blastocyct transfered 26th Jan


----------



## annmc30

Aww boffle Im sorry to hear that :'(


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Boofle so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

I'm the total opposite, can you give me some of yours!!!!!!! I have been doing my research in the last day as you can imagine and I've read a lot on how different clinics request different lining thickness. The most common thing ive read is that a lot of people have had successful pregnancies with thick or thin lining as long as they have the triple stripe in the linig. hope you get some answers soon! thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks Ann and sandy when I had my last transfer and I knew the lining was thick i asked about the triple stripe and the nurse didn't know what I was talking about and made me feel really stupid. But I'm waiting to see the doctor now and I'll ask her! I feel like crying and the worse thing is I'm on my own :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

That's exactly how i felt yesterday and i was on my own too as thought it would be just a routine scan and was pointless DH taking time off work. 

Do you have any idea how long you will have to wait to see the doctor? xx


----------



## Boofle

She said she would see me at the end of her clinic and I think her last appt is in now. But a new couple have turned up but I don't know who they are waiting to see!! Lucky I took the day off work.


----------



## Sandy83

Hopefully she will be finished soon can't have you waiting too long! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, I'm sitting anxiously at work just thinking about you there alone and not knowing what is going to happen never mind how you are feeling. I keep refreshing the page to see if you have an update :wacko: xx


----------



## Boofle

Ah sandy thank you so much :hugs: my phone ran out of charge but I'm home now. I'm actually none the wiser. She said my body has responded to my own estrogen and my lining must be sensitive. She said they like the lining to be between 7 and 18. Anything below 7 is too thin but there is not enough research for above 18 so it's not necessarily a bad thing that its 22.5 :wacko: she suggested we go ahead then she suggested we cancel and see what happens next month :wacko: in the end she said she would discuss with the top guy and ring me back this pm. I asked if there was anyway to reduce my lining but she said no. 
So I'm waiting for a phone call and feel so down :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, so sorry you feel like this. :hugs: The way i looked at it yesterday is that we want to proceed as quickly as possible to get the BFP but at the end of the day if your cycle does get postponed its only a month you have to wait and some disappointment that you aren't ready but it will be worse to have to go though the whole process and end up with a BFN due to things not being right. I know it's easier said than done but try to relax and see what she says on the call tonight :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## alicatt

Boofle said:


> Ah sandy thank you so much :hugs: my phone ran out of charge but I'm home now. I'm actually none the wiser. She said my body has responded to my own estrogen and my lining must be sensitive. She said they like the lining to be between 7 and 18. Anything below 7 is too thin but there is not enough research for above 18 so it's not necessarily a bad thing that its 22.5 :wacko: she suggested we go ahead then she suggested we cancel and see what happens next month :wacko: in the end she said she would discuss with the top guy and ring me back this pm. I asked if there was anyway to reduce my lining but she said no.
> So I'm waiting for a phone call and feel so down :cry:

:hug: I just wanted to say I was in the exact same place in December with my IVF. Overnight my lining went from 12-19! How? IDK. I wish I hadn't gone ahead with my cycle as I lost my 2 best embryos. I know how hard this is, but if there is any concern that your lining is not receptive to implantation I would hold off. Maybe ask them if there is anything to do to make the lining of your next cycle less thick? Maybe taking clomid? :shrug: I know that thins the lining. :dust:


----------



## Boofle

I don't know what to do?!?!?!? They said they are happy to do the transfer because my body has made the endometrium itself. I asked if they could give me anything to shed the lining - she said I could have progesterone tablets next cycle and then transfer the cycle after by which point it may be thick again - what shall I do :cry::cry:


----------



## Sandy83

This is going to be a very hard decision for you to make. I would do some research and look to see if any other ladies have had the same issues and got a BFP (that's what i did anyway) with it being non medicated this could be how your body reacts on a natural cycle. I've found that every clinic has different lining goals some want between 7mm and 13mm some want 9mm to 18mm and so on. I think these are just set figures which clinics use as reference. :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Boofle said:


> I don't know what to do?!?!?!? They said they are happy to do the transfer because my body has made the endometrium itself. I asked if they could give me anything to shed the lining - she said I could have progesterone tablets next cycle and then transfer the cycle after by which point it may be thick again - what shall I do :cry::cry:

How many frozen embryos do you have? If you have 4-6 you might want to try this cycle, and then if it doesn't work then you can re-think the lining issue and try again with the other embryos another cycle?

I have a thicker lining, and we are doing a trial FET this cycle and they are going to do an endometrial biopsy right around the time they would normally transfer to see if there is anything wrong with my lining. They are actually doing 2 biopsies a few days apart, and then they are sending the samples to the lab in Spain who is world renowned about looking at linings and determining the optimal implantation window. So you might ask about this? The Spain website is: https://www.ivi.es/en/ This is more common in Europe and South America, apparently I'm going to be the first patient in North America to be tested (at least with the Spanish team). I did hear of another team in the NE, maybe NYU? That does biopsies on women that have thick/thin linings to determine if there are issues. I have also heard just by doing the biopsy itself, the scarring can improve implantation? IDK. It is something worth asking about :shrug:

:hug: you have some tough decisions to make.. I'm sure whatever you decide will be the best for you and your DH!


----------



## everhopeful

Boofle - I'm so sorry that you are stuck in limbo so to speak, I know my clinic uses clomid with patients who have thicker lining. They also use injections ( sorry don't know name- maybe just progesterone) to help. I suffer from thin lining which according to my accu lady could be from drinking too much water - I drink a lot of it!! Not sure if water is your thing but it is supposed to thin blood.

My clinic suggest 7- 18 for lining but they say 9-16 is the absolute best they could hope for. With that said, people do get pregnant outside those variables. You know your body the best so do what feels right to you!!

Xx


----------



## L4hope

Everhopeful that's interesting, how much is too much water? I drink about 8-10 glasses a day. 

Boofle, I'm sorry you are in such a predicament. Making these decisions is never easy. You will decide what you and dh feel is the best for you. Like Ali said, if you have several frozen embryos it might be worth it to go ahead and give it a shot. :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

natalie1983d said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I thought i would share my IVF experience with you all. In september 2012 I had a failed IVF cycle ( Chemical Pregnancy ) i started to cramp and bleed the day before my test which did come back positive.
> In jan 2013 I started my FET which happened on the 25th Jan, I have recently just found out that I am 4 weeks pregnant. I am on 2x progesterone passeries and 3x progynova tablets. I am expirencing cramping but no bleeding which my clinic are not concerned about. The only thing that has baffled me is the digital clear blue test went from pregnant 1-2 yesterday to pregnant 2-3 today??? anyone got any ideas
> 
> Thanks xxx
> baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm calling twins 



Boofle said:


> Well I managed to get a scan this morning and its not good. My lining is 22.5 :cry::cry: the doctor has said she will see me after her clinic so I'm just waiting now for her to say to me we need to cancel this cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry:




Boofle said:


> I don't know what to do?!?!?!? They said they are happy to do the transfer because my body has made the endometrium itself. I asked if they could give me anything to shed the lining - she said I could have progesterone tablets next cycle and then transfer the cycle after by which point it may be thick again - what shall I do :cry::cry:

Boofle--- I have never heard that lining can be too thick? My RE says the fluffier the better. Last transfer I was only 9mm and only one stuck and didn't make it.

This time I was 16mm and so far so good.

A few surro friends have been 18-19mm and also were good.

I know 22 is bigger than that... but... I would think it would be okay.


----------



## Boofle

Thanks everyone. I only have one left so that is why this decision is so hard :cry: I can't find any info about positive stories with a lining so thick :cry:


----------



## everhopeful

I drink about 10 glasses of water and quite a bit of apple or orange juice with no tea or coffee as I don't like it. She has suggested I cut down on the water and keep drinking the juice. Again, it might be rubbish but I'm giving it a try as I'm using my feb cycle as a trial!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi All,

So I've been doing HPT's since Sunday, which was one week after my transfer, and still nothing. I'm losing hope for this cycle. :sad1:

My blood test is Thursday. I'm doing it at the lab to avoid a copay so I'll have the actual results on Friday. I'm sure I'll keep doing HPT's till then, but I'm not feeling good about it. 

==============

Ali - Welcome back! I recently "rejoined" back in here as well and remember seeing you around last summer. 

Ann - Congrats! So exciting!

Bluebell/BabyD - How were your fert results? (unless I missed them - I just read through the last several pages quickly, I haven't been on here for a few days)

First - My RE said that the Lupron suppresses ovulation, and also gives a little boost to the follicles.

Boofle - so sorry, these decisions are so hard.


----------



## annmc30

Grey I didnt get my bfp til 2days b4 my otd fx for u x


----------



## BabyD225

Greyhound... wish I had better news...

So I'm feeling down now... just got my fertilization report...

12 eggs retrieved..
only 8 were mature
only 5 fertilized with ICSI... 

my numbers are dwindling fast... i hope these 5 last... any encouraging words would be appreciated at this point... feel like I could cry


----------



## Boofle

Ah baby my numbers dwindled too but it was expected. One of the nurses told me they expect them to halve each time. I had 13 eggs 9 fertilised 6 made it to day 3 and 3 made it to day 5. I was told this was really good. It only takes one hun :hugs:

Grey keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Greyhound... wish I had better news...
> 
> So I'm feeling down now... just got my fertilization report...
> 
> 12 eggs retrieved..
> only 8 were mature
> only 5 fertilized with ICSI...
> 
> my numbers are dwindling fast... i hope these 5 last... any encouraging words would be appreciated at this point... feel like I could cry

BabyD - don't despair yet :hugs: This sounds exactly like my first cycle. I had 8 eggs retrieved, 5 embryos, and then 3 that made it to day 5 blasts. I know it's hard not to be disappointed but you are still very much in the game. Take a look at the thread List IVF Successes and you will see BFPs from every possible combination of numbers all the way down to only 1 or 2 eggs retrieved.


----------



## alicatt

Don't stress, it is normal for that to happen.

My last cycle I had 17 eggs, 15 mature, 11 fertilize, 4 were great on day 5 and another 2 made it to freeze on day 6. My first cycle was way worse. Between the 2 I really changed my diet, and took a bunch of supplements to improve my numbers. Still I had 2 beautiful blasts from my first cycle to implant. So don't fret yet! :thumbup:


----------



## greyhoundmom

BabyD225 said:


> Greyhound... wish I had better news...
> 
> So I'm feeling down now... just got my fertilization report...
> 
> 12 eggs retrieved..
> only 8 were mature
> only 5 fertilized with ICSI...
> 
> my numbers are dwindling fast... i hope these 5 last... any encouraging words would be appreciated at this point... feel like I could cry

I totally understand how you are feeling. When they called me this last time and told me that only 4 of 11 were fertilized, they could sense my disappointment, but then they quickly noted...it's quality and not quantity. It only takes one, stay positive!!!


----------



## Em260

Boofle - I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs: I hate all the twists and turns on this journey. Do you have more cycles funded? If yes then I would be inclined to transfer. If not not since you only have one embryo I think I would wait and try again next month. That way you could see if it's your lining's natural tendency to be this thick or maybe try something like clomid to thin your lining. I know how hard it is to wait but you really want to give your little embryo the best chance. I'm sorry you are faced with this decision :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Baby don't despair I collected 14 eggs, 11 matured and 8 fertilised and 3 5 day blastocyst in the end. Your report seems normal to me. Xx


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Greyhound... wish I had better news...
> 
> So I'm feeling down now... just got my fertilization report...
> 
> 12 eggs retrieved..
> only 8 were mature
> only 5 fertilized with ICSI...
> 
> my numbers are dwindling fast... i hope these 5 last... any encouraging words would be appreciated at this point... feel like I could cry
> 
> BabyD - don't despair yet :hugs: This sounds exactly like my first cycle. I had 8 eggs retrieved, 5 embryos, and then 3 that made it to day 5 blasts. I know it's hard not to be disappointed but you are still very much in the game. Take a look at the thread List IVF Successes and you will see BFPs from every possible combination of numbers all the way down to only 1 or 2 eggs retrieved.Click to expand...

Thanks Em, Sandy and Boofle.. tomorrow will tell more I guess.. what a stressful process!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Baby D, don't worry. I'm much the same as you too and I'm actually pleased as it's much better than last time! I had 10 retrieved, 9 mature and 6 fertilised. I think 5 is a good number:flower:


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell bun said:


> Baby D, don't worry. I'm much the same as you too and I'm actually pleased as it's much better than last time! I had 10 retrieved, 9 mature and 6 fertilised. I think 5 is a good number:flower:

Bluebell- where are you at in your cycle? waiting for transfer?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yip, exactly same stage as you. Retrieval yesterday and waiting to see if we will do a day 3 or 5 transfer. Whatever happens I plan to put 2 back ( well so long as we have two to use!). I was pretty much expecting the drop off so didn't get the same sense of disappointment as last time round. Last time we only got 2 fertilised eggs and they went back at day2.


----------



## Boofle

Oh this process is so hard. All I was worried about was whether or not it fell on the weekend I didn't even consider my lining thickness would be too thick. My oh and my BFF think I should go ahead. Mainly because the 'experts' are telling me to and because we know we want to move from this clinic. So if it doesn't work we can move on. But if we wait we're stuck and could be in this same predicament in a few months time.
Em my lining is always thick and I think that's why they're saying to go ahead :cry:


----------



## BabyD225

Boofle said:


> Oh this process is so hard. All I was worried about was whether or not it fell on the weekend I didn't even consider my lining thickness would be too thick. My oh and my BFF think I should go ahead. Mainly because the 'experts' are telling me to and because we know we want to move from this clinic. So if it doesn't work we can move on. But if we wait we're stuck and could be in this same predicament in a few months time.
> Em my lining is always thick and I think that's why they're saying to go ahead :cry:

Boofle.. how many frozen do you have and how many would you want to put in.


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell bun said:


> Yip, exactly same stage as you. Retrieval yesterday and waiting to see if we will do a day 3 or 5 transfer. Whatever happens I plan to put 2 back ( well so long as we have two to use!). I was pretty much expecting the drop off so didn't get the same sense of disappointment as last time round. Last time we only got 2 fertilised eggs and they went back at day2.

Blue-- we'll wait together.. fingers crossed for you...!:hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Baby I have one left. My clinic only let you transfer one anyway.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Baby D, with you all the way on this one. Fingers crossed:hugs:
Boofle, it's just one stress after the other isn't it? I'm normally very level headed and this just makes you a complete fruitcake! Wishing you all the best whatever you decide. When do you need to make up your mind?


----------



## BabyD225

Boofle said:


> Baby I have one left. My clinic only let you transfer one anyway.

Out of curiosity.. how come only 1 is allowed back in? Hoping and wishing for u!!! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell bun said:


> Baby D, with you all the way on this one. Fingers crossed:hugs:
> Boofle, it's just one stress after the other isn't it? I'm normally very level headed and this just makes you a complete fruitcake! Wishing you all the best whatever you decide. When do you need to make up your mind?

Blue-- where do u live btw?


----------



## Bluebell bun

I live just outside Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell bun said:


> I live just outside Glasgow, Scotland.

Oh how beautiful it must be there! There's a few Scots on here! I hear it's chilly there like here!


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> Greyhound... wish I had better news...
> 
> So I'm feeling down now... just got my fertilization report...
> 
> 12 eggs retrieved..
> only 8 were mature
> only 5 fertilized with ICSI...
> 
> my numbers are dwindling fast... i hope these 5 last... any encouraging words would be appreciated at this point... feel like I could cry

I felt the exact same way. In early Jan I had 16 eggs, 15 mature and only 4 fertilized by ICSI. I was devastated as we paid more for ICSI hoping for a higher implantation number. By day 5 we only had one egg to transfer and none to freeze. But that 1 little egg was enough. I did acupuncture right before and right after my transfer, and have no idea if that did the trick but I heard it helps. I also say, as corny as this sounds, a Hail Mary a day asking for this little one to stay put. 

All it takes is 1. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## Sandy83

Well operation increase thickness of lining is well underway! Been drinking pomegranate juice and as we speak I've got my heat pad on and drinking a cup of raspberry leaf tea. Gods knows if it's going to help in anyway just makes me feel better to think I'm doing something instead of worrying . 

Sending everyone on this thread lots of :dust: been a busy couple of days xx


----------



## Boofle

BabyD225 said:


> Boofle said:
> 
> 
> Baby I have one left. My clinic only let you transfer one anyway.
> 
> Out of curiosity.. how come only 1 is allowed back in? Hoping and wishing for u!!! Hugs!:hugs:Click to expand...

It's our hospital policy :growlmad:


----------



## Sandy83

I know we were only allowed to put one back on a fresh cycle due to nhs wanting to reduce numbers of multiple births but with FET they allow you to put 2 back. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey all spoke to re today.. Got a cycle plan...

Unfortunately the miscarriage was unexplained. Completely normal female fetus. He didn't tell me female but he told me they couldn't 100% it wasn't maternal containment so that means it was xx or else they would have reported xy....

Anyways all my testing has been normal and all dh testing is normal and all the miscarriage blood testing for me is normal.... So we really have no explanation except hormonal and possible decreased blood flow to uterus. SO ....

Plan is a natural fet so my body does all the work and no artificial hormones except progesterone in the luteal phase with Crinone. He is also doing baby aspirin (don't know if it will help) and also do a through ultrasound of my abnormal shaped uterus to make sure the blood supply is okay. Re is sure its fine. Only bad thing about natural fet is no early testing because I'll take 3 Hcg shots!! That sucks! Lol... Anyways next af due feb 24 with o around march 8/9/10 so fet transfer around march 15 at latest I think.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Hey all spoke to re today.. Got a cycle plan...
> 
> Unfortunately the miscarriage was unexplained. Completely normal female fetus. He didn't tell me female but he told me they couldn't 100% it wasn't maternal containment so that means it was xx or else they would have reported xy....
> 
> Anyways all my testing has been normal and all dh testing is normal and all the miscarriage blood testing for me is normal.... So we really have no explanation except hormonal and possible decreased blood flow to uterus. SO ....
> 
> Plan is a natural fet so my body does all the work and no artificial hormones except progesterone in the luteal phase with Crinone. He is also doing baby aspirin (don't know if it will help) and also do a through ultrasound of my abnormal shaped uterus to make sure the blood supply is okay. Re is sure its fine. Only bad thing about natural fet is no early testing because I'll take 3 Hcg shots!! That sucks! Lol... Anyways next af due feb 24 with o around march 8/9/10 so fet transfer around march 15 at latest I think.

I'll know more about mine by tomorrow. However I think my real FET will be about 10 days after yours. The trial one is supposed to start here any day, as long as AF shows up! Still a no show.. :growlmad:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Boofle and Sandy - I'm sorry that this last rous has been so frustrating for you. I hope the next cycle is a little less stressful.


----------



## alicatt

WannabeeMum said:


> Boofle and Sandy - I'm sorry that this last rous has been so frustrating for you. I hope the next cycle is a little less stressful.

Congrats Wannabee.. you must have gotten your BFP while I was MIA. So a very belated CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

It always seems that everyone else's cycle goes exactly as planned and I always have the set backs. So, although I'm not happy anyone has set backs, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that has crazy things happening inside our body that we don't have any control over.
I'm getting so anxious for my baseline tomorrow. This is usually when I get some sort of news that postpones or cancels my cycle.
Hugs to you all. This process is so emotionally and physically draining.


----------



## L4hope

Mo sorry you have no answers for your mc. It sounds like you have a good plan in place for your FET next month!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Hey all spoke to re today.. Got a cycle plan...
> 
> Unfortunately the miscarriage was unexplained. Completely normal female fetus. He didn't tell me female but he told me they couldn't 100% it wasn't maternal containment so that means it was xx or else they would have reported xy....
> 
> Anyways all my testing has been normal and all dh testing is normal and all the miscarriage blood testing for me is normal.... So we really have no explanation except hormonal and possible decreased blood flow to uterus. SO ....
> 
> Plan is a natural fet so my body does all the work and no artificial hormones except progesterone in the luteal phase with Crinone. He is also doing baby aspirin (don't know if it will help) and also do a through ultrasound of my abnormal shaped uterus to make sure the blood supply is okay. Re is sure its fine. Only bad thing about natural fet is no early testing because I'll take 3 Hcg shots!! That sucks! Lol... Anyways next af due feb 24 with o around march 8/9/10 so fet transfer around march 15 at latest I think.

Sounds like you've got a good plan in place. I know you wanted to start this cycle but it's good that he's going to do an extra test before you begin. That does suck in a way not to be able to early test but on the other hand you won't drive yourself crazy POAS either :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Mells hope you have a good appt tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

Mells - sometimes having setbacks is a good thing, as it means your FS is going to get it right! :thumbup: Course the waiting is horrible. I've had 2 failed IVF's and I wish I had something officially wrong so they could fix it to make it work. I am hoping that we have done so, but you just never know. Good luck tomorrow!

Mo - Sorry to hear about your unexplained MC, I have heard that a lot of women have success with FET. So I hope this works for you!


----------



## FirstTry

Man, so many of us are having issues getting to ET. I'm hoping thick and thin linings and other issues don't get in the way of your BFPs.

Mo: I got the same report, normal female DNA only, so they weren't sure whether that was just me. However, the doctor didn't indicate that it meant I might have a hormonal problem or problem with my uterus. Maybe he was just trying to protect me.

*TMI alert:* I had my mock transfer today, sort of. My uterus was not having that fluid being shoved up it! 3 vials of fluid and 2 catheters later and the doctor gave up! The first time, a little bit of fluid made it in, but the other 2 times, my uterus completely clamped down on the catheter and the fluid was pushed out of me. Anyone else have this happen?

The doctor said that they could see enough the first time that it didn't seem I have any abnormalities and they will likely let me do the transfer, but the final verdict is not in yet.


----------



## MoBaby

First I've had 3 or 4 of those things all went well. But I perform HSGs at work and sometimes I do have women who's uterus isn't partaking in the contrast injection and the catheter keeps coming out, etc. I eventually end up getting it done but it's frustrating!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks ladies! I'm not trying to bring everyone down, I'm just really nervous about tomorrow. You all are so supportive and I want us to all have BFPs! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

mells im sure all will be great!!


----------



## Boofle

Well I've slept on it (well not really had a shit night) and I still don't know what to do :cry: oh and I got my surge this morning :cry:
My day off today so i'll sit at home stewing about what to do. Suppose to have accupuncture but will cancel today :cry:
I think I will ring the clinic and see if I can speak to the fs.


----------



## natalie1983d

hi sandy83

Thank you!!! I only transfered 1 at day 5 blast grade 4AB, the clinic advised that there wasnt any damage at all to the embryo. I am trying not to get my hopes up ( which is very hard ) incase something goes wrong, I am still having mild cramping with no bleeding, but you hear so many horrible stories on the internet which drive you :wacko:

Does anyone know if progersterone and progynova delay a miscarriage bleed if you have had one??? or am i just reading far to much into things???? LOL

Its so hard after my failed IVF last time, I am reading everything at the min

thanks Natalie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie1983d

annmc30 said:


> Congrats Natalie Im 4wks pregnant had my test yesterday  I had 1 blastocyct transfered 26th Jan

congrats on your test!!!!:happydance:

I tested friday but wasnt suppose to until 5th FEB to advise clinic. I had 1 blast transfer grade 4AB, are you experiencing any cramping???

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, Yay! for having a plan in place not long now! :happydance:

Mells, Good luck for today, you are not alone with having complications in this whole process we are all here for support at anytime. :hugs:

Boofle, So sorry you have had a horrible night. Definitely ring the clinic and speak to the FS. Not sure if it helps but Me and DH have decided to go ahead with this cycle whatever the outcome of the scan is on Friday. We have decided this as on my fresh cycle my lining only got to 7mm so could be a good chance that is how my body is so i would regret cancelling this cycle to find my lining is only 7mm on the next go. I know it's not the ideal thickness but it has worked before on other ladies so why not me! Well that's my thought's anyway. Plus i do have 3 more funded cycles if all else fails i just don't think i can pass on this chance as will always have regrets. Everyone is different and you have to do what is best for you and DH and like most of the Ladies have said that in your case alot of the research says fluffier the better. Hope you get some resolution today. :hugs: xx


----------



## natalie1983d

Phantom710 said:


> natalie1983d said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I thought i would share my IVF experience with you all. In september 2012 I had a failed IVF cycle ( Chemical Pregnancy ) i started to cramp and bleed the day before my test which did come back positive.
> In jan 2013 I started my FET which happened on the 25th Jan, I have recently just found out that I am 4 weeks pregnant. I am on 2x progesterone passeries and 3x progynova tablets. I am expirencing cramping but no bleeding which my clinic are not concerned about. The only thing that has baffled me is the digital clear blue test went from pregnant 1-2 yesterday to pregnant 2-3 today??? anyone got any ideas
> 
> Thanks xxx
> baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I'm calling twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boofle said:
> 
> 
> Well I managed to get a scan this morning and its not good. My lining is 22.5 :cry::cry: the doctor has said she will see me after her clinic so I'm just waiting now for her to say to me we need to cancel this cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boofle said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do?!?!?!? They said they are happy to do the transfer because my body has made the endometrium itself. I asked if they could give me anything to shed the lining - she said I could have progesterone tablets next cycle and then transfer the cycle after by which point it may be thick again - what shall I do :cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Boofle--- I have never heard that lining can be too thick? My RE says the fluffier the better. Last transfer I was only 9mm and only one stuck and didn't make it.
> 
> This time I was 16mm and so far so good.
> 
> A few surro friends have been 18-19mm and also were good.
> 
> I know 22 is bigger than that... but... I would think it would be okay.Click to expand...

Hi Phantom710

really do you think so!!!!!!:happydance:

i only had 1 blast 5 day transfer, there again the impossible could always happen lol
xx


----------



## Boofle

I rang the clinic and can't speak to the fs as he's very difficult to get hold of :cry: and I can't have an appt at such short notice :cry:
So after :cry::cry::cry::cry: down the phone again she said she would speak to one of the doctors and ring me back :cry: So now I'm waiting for a phone call.


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, you are really going through it at the mo. We are here for you too vent ask questions whatever you need :hugs: xx


----------



## Boofle

Ok so the nurse rang me back. She'd spoken to one of the consultants and she agrees its thick and I have two options 1) go ahead and see what happens or 2) cancel and try again next month. :wacko:

So I said what about getting my lining thinner so she said she'd have to ring me back.

So she rang me back. If I cancel this month I could go for a baseline scan on my next bleed (day 2 or 3) and if the endiometrium is 10mm or more they could prescribe a drug to induce a bleed. They don't normally prescribe this to someone who has bled in the last six weeks though!!!!! (don't understand that one).
Anyway then I could request treatment the following month but I need to bear in mind the labs are closed from 22nd March until mid April so I may not get in in time :wacko: If my lining is less than 10mm they won't prescribe it anyway - I'll just be in the same boat anyway. 
So my ET is tentatively booked for Tuesday and I have to let them know by the end of the day what I want to do :cry:

Forgot to say the last time I had a baseline scan (it was a year ago) the endometrium was 4mm.

So I'm thinking just go for it and hope for the best. Last bleed was really heavy so hopefully this is all new fresh lining. Really good cos I've had accupuncture, drank lots of water and used my hot water bottle.
But then I think that I think I know its too thick and I'm not going to be able to have a PMA and that will have a devastating effect on the embryo. I can't stop crying as it is!!!!
FFS this is by far the most difficult decision I have ever had to make.

I have contacted the private clinic we will transfer to and asked if I could have a consultation for a second opinion. I don't hold much hope cos I'm sure this is a bizarre request but you never know.

Oh and this morning when I did the pee on a stick thingy I got an error message (never happened before) and I had to use another stick. So I'm thinking is this a sign I shouldn't do it? I'm sorry if I'm driving you mad I drive my OH mad!


----------



## Sandy83

The way i see it is you are really not happy with this clinic you have been waiting to move on for a while now but stayed due to having a frostie left. If you wait till next cycle and don't end up getting in before the lab closes you are another potential 3 months away before the next cycle. This could just be how your lining goes and might happen next time. It's a hard decision that only you and DH can make but if it was me, well it is my situation but with a thin lining i would go for it. 
*Worse case* it doesn't work but means you can start a fresh with a new clinic and you will be more knowledgeable on how your body reacts to medication and naturally and be able to work with the clinic to come up with the best plan for you. 
*Best case* it works and you will be pregnant and all this worry will be behind you. 

Good luck with the decision making whatever decision you make will be the right one! xx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks Sandy - when I look at it like that I think its a win win situation. Obviously the best outcome would be a BFP but if not I can get away from the clinic which is a real positive too. I'm gonna need to find some courage to get through the next couple of weeks :hugs:

I have found some success stories with thick linings. And I found an American forum called SIRM and the docs on there repeatably (can't spell) say no upper limit and that egg quality is much more important. So lets hope my little embie is a good un :hugs:

Right I'm going to stop googling, have some brekkie and tidy this house. My Oh should be ringing me soon for an update :winkwink: and with all this worry I forgot to take my library books back and now I have a bloody fine :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

I think in your heart that is going to be the right decision for you. Sometimes just seeing it in black and white just confirms it. 

I'll be here along side you in the 2ww feeling the same and only a day apart in Transfer and we can help each other with the PMA as well as all the ladies on this thread, we can do this 2013 is going to be our lucky year!!!!!! These issues only make us stronger. :hugs:

As for the library book fine it made me laugh :haha:. I've been so forgetful these last couple of weeks as my mind is always on other things with this whole process sometimes i think I'm going :wacko: xx


----------



## annmc30

natalie1983d said:


> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Natalie Im 4wks pregnant had my test yesterday  I had 1 blastocyct transfered 26th Jan
> 
> congrats on your test!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I tested friday but wasnt suppose to until 5th FEB to advise clinic. I had 1 blast transfer grade 4AB, are you experiencing any cramping???
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Just a bit cramping I also get a sharp pain lower down when I sneeze lol fx hun x


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone, sorry I've been quiet for so long. Have been holding back my updates until I get my cyrogenetic report, which I had today. Report says no apparent chromosomal abnormalities found from both of us - PHEW! Bad news is that my uterus lining is still awfully thin - it was a miserable 7mm today and my period is due either tomorrow or day after.

So the plan is to do FET in March. Doc gave us D2-6 Femara for this cycle to try au naturel. Will be on D2-6 Femara plus aspirin for FET cycle.

Huge relief to be able to finally move forward. I'm still catching up on all your updates!


----------



## Boofle

Thank u sandy I'm so glad I found this thread :hugs:

Anxiously I soooooo wish I could give you ladies with thin lining some of mine :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome back Anx :hi:

So good to hear from you. Glad you got all test results back and everything is fine :happydance:. Sounds like you have a plan in place for next month. I've got a similar issue my lining was at 6.5mm on Monday got another scan on Friday and ET a week today. I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea, pomegranate juice using a heat pad everything to try and get it over 7mm for Friday. xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

annmc30 said:


> natalie1983d said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Natalie Im 4wks pregnant had my test yesterday  I had 1 blastocyct transfered 26th Jan
> 
> congrats on your test!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I tested friday but wasnt suppose to until 5th FEB to advise clinic. I had 1 blast transfer grade 4AB, are you experiencing any cramping???
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Just a bit cramping I also get a sharp pain lower down when I sneeze lol fx hun xClick to expand...

I'm now 7 weeks and will sometimes feel mild cramping (like I'm getting AF - which of course freaks me out) and a sharp pain in the lower right abdomen when I cough or sneeze. I've been told it's normal, but if you're anything like me then every single sensation makes you worry.


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, have you managed to have a chat with DH and when do you need to let the clinic know? 

L4, ET tomorrow yay! :happydance: 

BabyD & Blue, when you you find out what day transfer you are having? :hugs: xx


----------



## Boofle

Hey sandy yeah I spoke to him and he wa 70/30 that we should do it. So I rung the clinic and its booked for Tuesday. But guess what last week when I was there and I said I need to sign some forms and they said no you don't well yeah I did so now have to go back in the morning to sign the forms (another wasted trip) arghhhhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Boofle, have you managed to have a chat with DH and when do you need to let the clinic know?
> 
> L4, ET tomorrow yay! :happydance:
> 
> BabyD & Blue, when you you find out what day transfer you are having? :hugs: xx

Find out around noon.. so here in NY it's 9:15am... so 2 hours and 45 minutes.. but who's counting?! hahah so nervous!


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Boofle, honestly if it's not one thing its another! Well that's great news that you are continuing so from now on lots of PMA! yay!!!!!! feel like I'm a cheerleader for PMA :wohoo::headspin::yipee:

BabyD, will be watching out for your post to see if you are having a 3 or 5 day transfer not long now! :happydance: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Boofle said:


> Thank u sandy I'm so glad I found this thread :hugs:
> 
> Anxiously I soooooo wish I could give you ladies with thin lining some of mine :hugs:

LOL! I was thinking the exact same thing when I read your earlier post!


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy I'm pretty sure you'll hit 7mm by ET since you still have a week to catch up! Did your doc say 7mm is the ideal? Mine wants 8mm.


----------



## Sandy83

Anxiously said:


> Sandy I'm pretty sure you'll hit 7mm by ET since you still have a week to catch up! Did your doc say 7mm is the ideal? Mine wants 8mm.

They would prefer 8mm but are quite happy to go ahead with 7mm considering i have responded so well with everything else and have no other issues xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy- whats the cause for thin lining? Just curious.. mine was just over 7 the day before ER... RE said it was good.. but i didnt know what a good number was


----------



## Edamame

Boofle, I think that is the right decision! I pray it works! 
My doc never says anything about an upper limit on lining, just that he wants to see it above 7.

Can't wait to hear BabyD! 

Sorry not to do personals for everyone, on my phone right now! But I am pulling for all of you!

AFM- lining much better at yesterday's scan. He put me on estrace vaginally, and more delestrogen. Seems to have worked! Was 10.3 with strong triple pattern. We are go for Monday!


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD225 said:


> Sandy- whats the cause for thin lining? Just curious.. mine was just over 7 the day before ER... RE said it was good.. but i didnt know what a good number was

Not sure what causes it, think just everyone is different. From the research I've been doing most clinic's look for a lining between 7mm and 13mm for transfer as these are what have shown to give the best chance of a pregnancy. But i think 7mm is good xx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks edamame u have the best lining so far :thumbup: so transfers galore next week u Monday, me Tuesday, sandy Wednesday - anyone else? :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all -

Just wanted to say I'm following everyone but don't feel I can contribute much as I'm just waiting for darn AF to arrive so I can get a move on!! It's Sod's law that it doesn't arrive when you want it!!

Thinking I might get a pregnancy test out. That usually brings it on!!

Xx


----------



## greyhoundmom

I tested this morning and there is a faint line, where there was no line yesterday. It's light, but it's there (and was not there yesterday at all). Could this just be a fluke?

I'm going for my blood test tomorrow - I'm going to the lab instead of the doctor to avoid the doctor visit copay, so I won't have results until Friday. This wait is killing me!
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## everhopeful

Grey that's a BFP!! Massive congrats!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

everhopeful said:


> Grey that's a BFP!! Massive congrats!!

LOL - your response made me teary (happily). I hope it is a BFP! I have a First Response (drug store HPT) that I am going to take tomorrow morning. I'm hoping beyond hope for that "official" BFP at this moment.


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> I tested this morning and there is a faint line, where there was no line yesterday. It's light, but it's there (and was not there yesterday at all). Could this just be a fluke?
> 
> I'm going for my blood test tomorrow - I'm going to the lab instead of the doctor to avoid the doctor visit copay, so I won't have results until Friday. This wait is killing me!

Looks good to me! YAY!


----------



## alicatt

Boofle - I think you should go for it, considering your feelings about your current clinic. This way you can go out with a bang, and maybe a baby too! If not, you can move to the other clinic and move forward.


----------



## alicatt

AFM - off to the FS's office in a few hours.. still no AF, but I think she is being sneaky and will arrive as I'm walking in the door to my appt. I can feel her, she is definitely on her way. So freaking annoying! I just need her to get here, so we can start! :dohh:


----------



## greyhoundmom

Boofle said:


> Thanks edamame u have the best lining so far :thumbup: so transfers galore next week u Monday, me Tuesday, sandy Wednesday - anyone else? :hugs:

Good luck to everyone with upcoming transfers - sounds like an active week next week! FX'd for everyone.


----------



## Edamame

Grey, that is a bfp! Congrats! Looking forward to hearing your beta results!


----------



## BabyD225

Everhopeful- your presence is enough! hugs to you

Greyhound--- YAYYYYYYYYY! THATS A BFP!! Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

So I cracked and called early.... 

ALL 5 embryos are still going!!!!!! I'm in shock and so excited.. everyones prayers and hopes helped!! I get a call tomorrow at 830 to see how they are and if I should go in for 3 day or if theyre going to push it to a 5 day...

Is it protocol to be on standby and look at them on day 3 to see how theyre still doing? And.. does anyone do a 4day transfer?? or is 3 and 5 the magic numbers?? So excited guys!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> So I cracked and called early....
> 
> ALL 5 embryos are still going!!!!!! I'm in shock and so excited.. everyones prayers and hopes helped!! I get a call tomorrow at 830 to see how they are and if I should go in for 3 day or if theyre going to push it to a 5 day...
> 
> Is it protocol to be on standby and look at them on day 3 to see how theyre still doing? And.. does anyone do a 4day transfer?? or is 3 and 5 the magic numbers?? So excited guys!!!!:hugs::happydance:

I've never heard of a day 4 transfer. I have heard of a day 2 transfer, but they are rare. My first cycle they had me on call for a day 3 or a day 5 transfer. So I think it is perfectly normal. Congrats on having all growing and developing! :happydance:


----------



## annmc30

greyhoundmom said:


> I tested this morning and there is a faint line, where there was no line yesterday. It's light, but it's there (and was not there yesterday at all). Could this just be a fluke?
> 
> I'm going for my blood test tomorrow - I'm going to the lab instead of the doctor to avoid the doctor visit copay, so I won't have results until Friday. This wait is killing me!

Yay grey defo :bfp: I didnt believe my line so I bought the clear blue for it to say pregnant 1-2


----------



## annmc30

BabyD225 said:


> So I cracked and called early....
> 
> ALL 5 embryos are still going!!!!!! I'm in shock and so excited.. everyones prayers and hopes helped!! I get a call tomorrow at 830 to see how they are and if I should go in for 3 day or if theyre going to push it to a 5 day...
> 
> Is it protocol to be on standby and look at them on day 3 to see how theyre still doing? And.. does anyone do a 4day transfer?? or is 3 and 5 the magic numbers?? So excited guys!!!!:hugs::happydance:

Babyd we had to be on standby on day 3 but ours was still going strong and had a 5day transfer  Gdluck hun x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Baby D, yay!!! Exactly same for me, all dividing and she said I had eggs of every number of cells. They will phone in the morning and confirm for definite whether it is 3 day or 5. So basically on stand by too! Will got to work and just pray I don't have to suddenly become ill by lunch time:flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Baby and Blue! Looking forward to hearing about your 3 or 5 day transfers!!!!

Grey- :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS! :wohoo:


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell bun said:


> Baby D, yay!!! Exactly same for me, all dividing and she said I had eggs of every number of cells. They will phone in the morning and confirm for definite whether it is 3 day or 5. So basically on stand by too! Will got to work and just pray I don't have to suddenly become ill by lunch time:flower:

YAYYY BLUEBELL!! I have to call at 8:30 am.. I already told my boss that I may have to leave right then!! So excited and nervous.. fingers crossed for Saturday transfer for us! HOw many embryos did you have today?:happydance::hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Wow this thread has been so active today!! 

BabyD and Blue everythings looking good for you guys! I'm betting you'll go to day 5 transfers!!

Greyhound that absolutely looks positive! Congrats!!

Edamame glad to hear everything looks good for transfer Monday!!

Afm just impatiently waiting for fet on Friday!! 

Sorry to any I missed. :)


----------



## Bluebell bun

BabyD225 said:


> Bluebell bun said:
> 
> 
> Baby D, yay!!! Exactly same for me, all dividing and she said I had eggs of every number of cells. They will phone in the morning and confirm for definite whether it is 3 day or 5. So basically on stand by too! Will got to work and just pray I don't have to suddenly become ill by lunch time:flower:
> 
> YAYYY BLUEBELL!! I have to call at 8:30 am.. I already told my boss that I may have to leave right then!! So excited and nervous.. fingers crossed for Saturday transfer for us! HOw many embryos did you have today?:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

All 6 still going:flower:
I'm still feeling really bloated. Don't remember being like this last time round but just attributing it to the extra stims and getting more eggs. My oestrogen levels were really high too. I don't feel unwell just a bit of pressure in my tummy.


----------



## FirstTry

Boofie: it's obviously up to you guys, but I say go for it! This is your natural lining. Good luck!


----------



## BabyD225

All 6 still going:flower:
I'm still feeling really bloated. Don't remember being like this last time round but just attributing it to the extra stims and getting more eggs. My oestrogen levels were really high too. I don't feel unwell just a bit of pressure in my tummy.[/QUOTE]


Me too..
I feel a little bloated and sore in my pelvic area.. and when i go to pee (tmi i know) i feel like i have to let it fall out rather than push because im still sore from ER.. also... dont know if it's the food i've been eating but I"m SOOO gassy since ER... 

Excited to find out tomorrow what we're doing.. what time do you find out in your time zone


----------



## Bluebell bun

The embryologist said she would phone first thing so I'm guessing some time after 9am.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay ladies for embryos!!! Fx for 5 day transfer!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Baby and Blue - that's fantastic news on your embies!! FX'd for that 5 day transfer!!

Grey - the faint ones are hard to believe, but it looks like a big old POSITIVE to me!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Em260

greyhoundmom said:


> I tested this morning and there is a faint line, where there was no line yesterday. It's light, but it's there (and was not there yesterday at all). Could this just be a fluke?
> 
> I'm going for my blood test tomorrow - I'm going to the lab instead of the doctor to avoid the doctor visit copay, so I won't have results until Friday. This wait is killing me!

Definitely BFP!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> So I cracked and called early....
> 
> ALL 5 embryos are still going!!!!!! I'm in shock and so excited.. everyones prayers and hopes helped!! I get a call tomorrow at 830 to see how they are and if I should go in for 3 day or if theyre going to push it to a 5 day...
> 
> Is it protocol to be on standby and look at them on day 3 to see how theyre still doing? And.. does anyone do a 4day transfer?? or is 3 and 5 the magic numbers?? So excited guys!!!!:hugs::happydance:

Congrats BabyD!! That is fantastic news! I think it's pretty standard, my clinic also calls on day 3 to say come in or wait until day 5. Fx for a day 5 transfer!!


----------



## Em260

Boofle - I'm sorry you're dealing with this :hugs: I agree with the others, I think you should just go for it. Sandy laid it out really well. Fx for whatever you decide. 

Edamame - yay for transfer on Monday!! 

Bluebell - congrats on your 6 still going strong!! Fx for a day 5 transfer! 

AFM - still waiting for AF. DH made me so mad this morning. He told me yesterday that he's going to a conference in Texas at the end of the month. This morning I realized that it would exactly coincide with the dates for our IUI. I freaked out and of course he said he'll cancel it but then I feel bad making him do that for something that has such a low success rate ugh.


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Grey! ooks like a BFP to me.

Had my baseline today and things are looking good. I start stims on Saturday and then have my first scan on Tuesday. ER should be around the 20th? Maybe? Depending on how respond this time around. So excited to be at it again.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Em260 said:


> Boofle - I'm sorry you're dealing with this :hugs: I agree with the others, I think you should just go for it. Sandy laid it out really well. Fx for whatever you decide.
> 
> Edamame - yay for transfer on Monday!!
> 
> Bluebell - congrats on your 6 still going strong!! Fx for a day 5 transfer!
> 
> AFM - still waiting for AF. DH made me so mad this morning. He told me yesterday that he's going to a conference in Texas at the end of the month. This morning I realized that it would exactly coincide with the dates for our IUI. I freaked out and of course he said he'll cancel it but then I feel bad making him do that for something that has such a low success rate ugh.

Em- when DH and I were doing IUIs, his schedule was all over the place, so we froze some specimens. It was no big deal. I made an appt for the specimen to be thawed and "washed" (took about 45 min, so they need some notice) and I picked it up and went straight to do the IUI. The lab was separate from the clinic in this case, but if yours are connected, that's even easier! If you still want to do the IUI, you can. It's easier than a pap and no DH required to drive you or anything. :winkwink:


----------



## Edamame

LotusBlossom said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Boofle - I'm sorry you're dealing with this :hugs: I agree with the others, I think you should just go for it. Sandy laid it out really well. Fx for whatever you decide.
> 
> Edamame - yay for transfer on Monday!!
> 
> Bluebell - congrats on your 6 still going strong!! Fx for a day 5 transfer!
> 
> AFM - still waiting for AF. DH made me so mad this morning. He told me yesterday that he's going to a conference in Texas at the end of the month. This morning I realized that it would exactly coincide with the dates for our IUI. I freaked out and of course he said he'll cancel it but then I feel bad making him do that for something that has such a low success rate ugh.
> 
> Em- when DH and I were doing IUIs, his schedule was all over the place, so we froze some specimens. It was no big deal. I made an appt for the specimen to be thawed and "washed" (took about 45 min, so they need some notice) and I picked it up and went straight to do the IUI. The lab was separate from the clinic in this case, but if yours are connected, that's even easier! If you still want to do the IUI, you can. It's easier than a pap and no DH required to drive you or anything. :winkwink:Click to expand...

We almost did the same thing, hubby had several trips planned with work and we just didn't know when he was going to have to do his thing. But it turned out that the timing worked out fine. But our doctor said frozen is just fine.


----------



## alicatt

I'm using donor sperm, and its frozen. I know that isn't quite the same thing, but we made some lovely embryos. I just can't wait to get them transferred!


----------



## alicatt

So I saw my FS today. He was a little perplexed with my body right now. He did an ultrasound, and my lining was 3.6mm, and he could see the corpus luteum so I ovulated earlier this month, so where oh where is/was AF? How did my lining shrink to 3.6mm without shedding? He thought that was odd, and ordered blood work to figure out what was going on. :wacko: He also wants me to take provera for 10 days to flush out my lining so we know we are starting with a good fresh lining for my trial FET this month. He mentioned something else today, that we'd have a second trial? :shrug: I don't want a second trial, but he said that they would use the first trial cycle to perform the biopsies to help determine what protocol to use and when to implant. Then they would do a trial cycle using the recommendation from the results of the biopsies, to see if it worked, then the 3rd month we would do the actual FET. I'm like geesh! At this point we are now looking at April! AHHHHH! :growlmad: So that was my appt with the FS. At this point I just want AF to come so I can stop feeling so off, and we can get the show on the road!


----------



## MoBaby

ali maybe you can wait a week then take the provera?? if you ovulated then AF shouldbe coming soon?? IDK why your lining was thin though with no bleed. Weird. 

I am having the opposite problem..today is day 11 of AF! Everytime I think, Oh AF is going away, I start with heavy bleeding again! The RE wasn't concerned yesterday as I told him I had been on AF that long and he replied "first cycle after miscarriage is never normal"...Sigh. I am done with bleeding!! If I am still bleeding Monday I am calling the clinic and going to have a scan.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh Ali! I'm sorry you keep experiencing delays. I know that is frustrating. It sounds like your FS is being very thorough, which might be best in the end. I understand that it's still hard, though. :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> So I saw my FS today. He was a little perplexed with my body right now. He did an ultrasound, and my lining was 3.6mm, and he could see the corpus luteum so I ovulated earlier this month, so where oh where is/was AF? How did my lining shrink to 3.6mm without shedding? He thought that was odd, and ordered blood work to figure out what was going on. :wacko: He also wants me to take provera for 10 days to flush out my lining so we know we are starting with a good fresh lining for my trial FET this month. He mentioned something else today, that we'd have a second trial? :shrug: I don't want a second trial, but he said that they would use the first trial cycle to perform the biopsies to help determine what protocol to use and when to implant. Then they would do a trial cycle using the recommendation from the results of the biopsies, to see if it worked, then the 3rd month we would do the actual FET. I'm like geesh! At this point we are now looking at April! AHHHHH! :growlmad: So that was my appt with the FS. At this point I just want AF to come so I can stop feeling so off, and we can get the show on the road!

Ali, at least you and the doc have a plan for you. I agree that having a more thorough check now can only help in the long run. Doesn't this process just make you so impatient? I'm also a control freak, so not being able to work off my own timeline drives me crazy :haha: 
Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

BabyD225 said:


> So I cracked and called early....
> 
> ALL 5 embryos are still going!!!!!! I'm in shock and so excited.. everyones prayers and hopes helped!! I get a call tomorrow at 830 to see how they are and if I should go in for 3 day or if theyre going to push it to a 5 day...
> 
> Is it protocol to be on standby and look at them on day 3 to see how theyre still doing? And.. does anyone do a 4day transfer?? or is 3 and 5 the magic numbers?? So excited guys!!!!:hugs::happydance:

I actually know a few surros who have done 4 days (and one that did a 6 day, which I didn't know was possible)

Grey---- congrats!!!! BFP!!!


This thread exploded, I've only been gone a day and half! haha

Anxiously awaiting scan day. I NEEEEEED to know how many are in there, dang it! Haha!


----------



## Edamame

Ali- sorry to hear that you're having more delays. You must be so frustrated! I'm glad there is a plan at least. 

Mobaby- I was no where near as far along as you, but my period after my loss lasted *forever*. Like two weeks. Sorry, hope it ends soon. 

Just a little rant- what the heck is with Medrol? It is worse than the shots! It leaves my mouth tasting like something died in it for an hour! Yuck!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Grey, Yay for BFP. 4 out of 4 so far :happydance:

L4, Sorry think i put on earlier post good luck for today, don't know what day it is. Now i can say Good luck for tomorrow (Friday) :hugs:

BabyD and Blue, looking forward to hearing when ET will be not long til you know! :happydance:

Mells, Great news on the dates eventually something to plan towards :happydance:

Ali, Sorry for the delays not good, it's horrible when this happens. On the positive at least your FS isn't rushing into anything and trying to get everything right for you, just a pain that we have to wait so long :hugs:

Mo, Sorry the :witch: is still visiting hope it ends soon :hugs:

Edamame, Haven't a clue what Medrol is but doesn't sound nice!!!!!! I'm sure it was a man who invented all these medications and injections for IVF!!!!!!! Not long to have to take them hopefully :hugs:

Phantom & Wannabe, When is your scan. sorry if you have posted previously just can't remember. :hugs:

Hope the rest of you Ladies are doing well :kiss:

AFM, It's D day tomorrow. Final lining scan fx'd it's above 7mm and worries will be gone. I've been doing enough natural ways to increase it for it to be so thick and stomach is looking quite big and bloated at the mo so FX'd but all will be revealed in 24 hours! xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy - good luck! Sending you thick linin thoughts!!

AFM - scan is on Tuesday afternoon. Hoping for a strong heartbeat.


----------



## Sandy83

Oh no long to wait then. sounds like next week is going to be really bust with ET and scan's xx


----------



## Boofle

I'm at the hospital waiting to sign my pre op forms for the transfer on Tuesday.
Don't know if I said I'd asked the private clinic if I could have a second opinion but they have just got back to me and have said that I could have a consultation on Monday for £175 - what do u guys think??? Should I get a second opinion???


----------



## Sandy83

You could get a second opinion but it's a lot of money to pay to be told yes or no as to whether to go ahead with it and they still might not give you a straight answer! 

If it was me i would go ahead with this FET and wait to see the outcome, as most ladies have said that their FS say there is no higher limit to get to, the fluffier the better. I think if you were in my situation and it was extreme low then i think it would be a good idea. If worse case happens and it doesn't work then start a fresh with the private clinic. But once again it's my opinion and only you can make the choice. Hope this helps! xx


----------



## Boofle

I know you're talking sense sandy - I'd emailed them yesterday morning and actually didn't expect a reply. My oh is of the same opinion as u :thumbup: anyway at sainsburys now - do u think they stock PMA :shrug: :hugs:
Thanks for bearing with me :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Glad i can be of service!:winkwink: I'm here anytime you want to talk. 

I'm sure Sainsbury's sells PMA comes in a chocolate format with lots of calories I think! :blush: xx


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD & Blue, Do you know whether it is a 3 or 5 day transfer yet? xx


----------



## BabyD225

Going in for a 3day today.. So nervous! Going in 15 minutes!!fingers crossed ladies!!


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck just think you are going to be PUPO very soon Woo Hoo! :happydance: xx


----------



## Boofle

Oooooh BabyD how exciting thinking of you hun and keeping everything crossed :hugs: how many will u transfer? :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Best of luck to you BabyD!!

Sandy, hope your lining is perfect tomorrow!


----------



## annmc30

Gdluck babyd Ul b PUPO


----------



## BabyD225

Ok Gals- I'm officially PUPO!!! They put in one 3day embryo- he said it was excellent quality :) I even got a picture of it! - have my first beta on feb 19th. 2WW begins now! :)


----------



## Boofle

Yay BabyD thats great news sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:
Are the others still growing? You might have some :cold:

Grey with all my drama I don't know if I've said congrats :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Sandy-- TOMORROW IS SCAN DAY!!!!! I'll be 6w5d do I should hear a heartbeat (or two). So excited :happy dance: wish me luck everyone!!

BabyD- congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Yes! They kept the other 4 growing to see if they make it to blast and they'll freeze them if they look good. The rest were only mediocre but they said it could change. Frozen would be wonderful but I hope at least the one in me is a sticky one!


----------



## Boofle

This is a lucky thread BabyD you're little one is snug and sticky :hugs:
Phantom how exciting - looking forward to your update tomorrow :happydance:

Any ladies who have had accupuncture - have you had a seed in the ear?


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi All!

This is a lucky thread indeed - I had my HcG test today and it is confirmed...:bfp:!

Is the HcG test the beta test? That's what I had today and my RE said she wanted it to be between 50-100. Mine was 80 today. She said it should double every two days, so I'll be going in for testing on M/W/F next week, then US the week after (not sure what day yet). I was initially going to the lab, but decided to give in and pay the copay to get my results via the doctor today. I'm glad I did. Thank you all for your support and congrats!

*BabyD* - Congrats on your transfer today!

*Boofle* - Thank you! Do you know when your transfer will be yet?

*Phantom *- Good luck w/ your scan, that's exciting!

*Everyone else *(I only read the last page or two) - I'm thinking positive thoughts for everyone. 

Hoping all the positivity of this thread continues!
:dust:


----------



## Phantom710

*Grey* Were they 3 or 5 day embies? sorry, can't remember. I'm trying to make my :baby: # guess


----------



## greyhoundmom

Phantom710 said:


> *Grey* Were they 3 or 5 day embies? sorry, can't remember. I'm trying to make my :baby: # guess

Hi Phantom - They were day 3. Not going to lie - I am a little nervous now knowing that we transferred four, but I have to trust my RE and her experience and trust in our informed decision. She (and we) felt four was right for us given my age, egg quality and history. I've read that the HcG number can play into the number implanted, but I try as much as I can not to overread and overthink things!


----------



## annmc30

Yay grey thats great news

Gdluck with scan 2mor sandy


----------



## Boofle

Sandy good luck tomorrow what time is ur scan? :hugs:
You guys are so lucky getting blood tests - after my transfer I'll get a date 17 days later to do a hpt then that's it till scan :dohh:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Grey, congratulations. Great beta:happydance:
Boofle and Sandy, glad you have both decided to go ahead with your transfers:flower:
Baby D, fab news you have had your transfer.
My date is set for sat at 10am, so fingers crossed my embies behave themselves and we have some good ones to transfer.
Phantom, good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## everhopeful

Baby D congrats on being PUPO!! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, my scan is at 8:30 am. I'm really surprised you have to wait 17 days after transfer. Im hoping by 22nd feb ill have my beta to see if it works. Thats long enough for me to wait xx


----------



## L4hope

Grey that's amazing news!! Congrats!

BabyD sounds like a good transfer! PUPO, what a good feeling!

Blue good luck for Saturday! How many will you transfer?

Sandy, fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow and will transfer next week. 

Phantom good luck with your scan tomorrow! 

Ali, sorry you are getting things pushed back more...so frustrating! I know the doctors are being thorough and trying to give you the best possible chance for a bfp. But that doesn't make it less frustrating and disappointing. Hopefully you can find some other things to look forward to and keep you busy while waiting. :hugs:

Afm, heading in for FET tomorrow afternoon. I'm transferring two 5day blasts. We only have three left so my hubby wanted me to do all three, but the risk of triplets, however small, scares the bejesus out of me! So two it is, stick embies stick!


----------



## Boofle

L4hope yay another transfer good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs:

Sandy I know 17 days is hard and I haven't come across anyone else who has had to wait that long :dohh: praying you get that thicker lining in the morning :hugs:

Goodnight girls and lets keep the BFP's rolling in :happydance:


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD - congrats on your transfer!!

Boofle - I did acupuncture. My sister struggled through 7 years of unexplained infertility. She did 9 rounds of Clomid, 6 IUIs and 1 IVF all with BFN. On her last attempt at IVF she added acupuncture and thinks it made the difference as she had a less high quality egg put in and ended up BFP with twins after a 3 day transfer. So I didn't even mess around and did acupuncture. I started about 2 weeks before retrieval and went once/week. Then I went twice on the day of transfer - an hour before and an hour after. I also went 5 days after. And on day 6 I got my BFP. 

Good luck to everyone with scans and transfers - let's keep all the luck going!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Good luck tomorrow L4! Hope those little guys stick!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Boofle and Wannabe! 

Boofle I know I saw another lady here who had to wait a long time after transfer and only do an hpt. She was in the UK. I don't think any clinics that I've heard of in the states are like that. I wish you could make them do bloodwork!! But at least we know from all the POAS addicts out there, the hpt's work!


----------



## Edamame

Best of luck with your transfers Bluebell and L4hope!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Edamame, you're up next!! Then hopefully Sandy!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck to everyone with EC and ET this week. 

For those in the 2WW, hang in there.

Can't wait for even more BFPs to start rolling in!


----------



## annmc30

Gdluck girls 2day


----------



## Boofle

Sandy thinking of you this morning :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Ladies, my latest freak out is about implantation rates on my protocol! I should stay off the internet! I am on a high responder protocol and triggered with Buserelin ie a non HCG trigger. I have read you need a lot of luteal support with this protocol. I am only on 1 x crinone 8% gel pessary. Has anyone else triggered with GnRH agonist?


----------



## Boofle

Ah bluebell the Internet is such a dangerous place at times and then at others it can provide reassurance. I'm really forcing myself not to google. I can't help with your question hun but maybe someone else can :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Sorry just managed to get to work as was late in for the appointment! my appointment was at 8:30am but didnt get seen till 9:10am then coz i was waiting so long my bladder was too full to get a clear enough scan so had to go to the toilet then wait til he did another scan before mine! Anyway after that little rant the OUTCOME

Well lining is just under the recommended 7mm STILL!!!!! But has a prefect triple stripe structure so after scan i had to wait in the room for the opinion of what would happen. So i'm waiting and then the door opens and the Head FS Dr Murdoch walks in too my surprise and he said had looked at my scan and my results and he recommends to go ahead with Transfer as he has had a good number of successful transfers with thin lining but good structure. So as you can imagine i felt like a weight was lifted off my shoulders as they have gave me the recommendation to go ahead! YAY! :happydance: So it's all go for the Transfer but will be on Friday 15th!!!!!! At last its a final decision with a set date woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Boofle

Ah sandy yay :happydance::happydance::happydance: might it thicken some more by Friday? At least u know its triple stripe that's brilliant news :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Yeah Sandy!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ladies, as i said feeling a lot better that the FS has actually recommended i go ahead with it! 

Boofle, it could still grow as i am on the estrogen tablets till next friday and start pessaries tomorrow night so Fx'd xx


----------



## annmc30

Yay sandy thats great news 

Afm I had an awful dream lastnight woke in floods of tears and for the last 3hrs Ive been doing odd jobs round the house and Im sobbing my heart out :'( Whats wrong with me???


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ann! 

What was the dream? It's only natural the amount of hormones in your body. It's good to let it all out tho xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy great news!!!!

Ann, I think it is a combination of meds, stress, worry. Sometimes one little can trigger a flood. Feel better.


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, BabyD! Did they tell you to stay in bed, take it easy, or go back to your regular activities? Every doctor seems to be different.

Grey: that's a great beta for 11dp3dt! I don't think it's quads. What do I know, but I would think it would be even higher for that many. Maybe twins? Good luck!!!

Boofie: we're all pulling for you. I think doing the FET without the second opinion is probably a good choice. If it doesn't work, you can move right on to the new clinic.

Sandy: I'm glad to hear you have a transfer date! And it does give you some more time to grow that lining. The estrogen should help.

Ann: that has happened to me a few times throughout this process. I've had very vivid dreams, some nightmares, where I woke up very upset in the middle of the night. But some were also sexy dreams, where I woke up, um, disturbed :haha:

AFM, I started acupuncture yesterday. The practitioner admonished me for not starting months ago, but what can I do? I'm starting now. Anyway, I hope this helps our next embie(s) to stick and grow into a strong, healthy :baby: baby::baby:)!

Warm, lucky, sticky vibes to all of you!


----------



## annmc30

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Ann!
> 
> What was the dream? It's only natural the amount of hormones in your body. It's good to let it all out tho xx

That id found out I was pregnant then i was been followed n raped by 2 men then killed it was very upsetting


----------



## Sandy83

Oh wow no wonder you were upset that is not a nice dream to have :hugs:

I think when you go through IVF and have so much disappointment and stress that when we do get that BFP we have it in our heads that it's too good to be true and will be taken away from us. But for you Ann it is true and your little baby is here to stay, hopefully get past the next hurdle of the scan and then there will be visual proof for you to hold too. 

xx


----------



## annmc30

Sandy83 said:


> Oh wow no wonder you were upset that is not a nice dream to have :hugs:
> 
> I think when you go through IVF and have so much disappointment and stress that when we do get that BFP we have it in our heads that it's too good to be true and will be taken away from us. But for you Ann it is true and your little baby is here to stay, hopefully get past the next hurdle of the scan and then there will be visual proof for you to hold too.
> 
> xx

Thnx sandy its just hard after everything that happened in 2010 my first cycle of ivf getting to 16wks and finding out my baby girl had died at 13wks I had to give birth to her wich was the worst thing Ive ever had to do :'(


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Ann, i can't even begin to imagine how that must of felt. :hugs: You are such a brave women to have made it through that and get to where you are today. When will your scan be are you getting one at 5 weeks, 7 weeks then move from the clinic to doctors mid wife for 12 week scan? xx


----------



## annmc30

My scan is at clinic on 25th Feb so Il b 7wks, I went to see my gp yesterday to tell her the good news and to refer me to midwife so Il get appointment between 8-10wks then another scan 12wks and Im going to ask to be seen more often after what happened last time


----------



## Sandy83

Don't blame you wanting to seen more often and sure you GP will make sure that happens. 

The 25th will hopefully be the day i get my results xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck for today L4 you will be PUPO after today! yay :happydance: xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy I'm so happy for you! Wonderful news to get the go ahead from your doctor and have a set date!! 

Ann you most definitely are a brave and strong woman to go through what you have and still persevere to getting your baby!! :hugs: I don't blame you for being nervous and wanting more scans. I would think that your doctor would want to monitor you more closely after what happened.


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Sandy, Only three more hours!!


----------



## Sandy83

3 hours WooHoo! L4 i hope this is the one for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Boofle

L4 you're next woohooooooo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I've been doing so well this cycle, but finally lost it yesterday. :cry:

Because my husband is in the military, there is a group that is supposed to support the spouses and provide "resiliency" activities. Well, I don't know about other groups, but our particular group is more like a sorority. It's ugly the way they exclude certain people and gossip about each other. I now stay away from them after seeing those behaviors. That said, the ladies who are involved in the group were very aware of a terrible situation my husband and I endured last year and they offered no support or even a phone call. It was frustrating for me because I see them offer help to those in less serious situations, but we were ignored. Then yesterday, my husband was asked to contribute to purchasing flowers for a couple who are experiencing "a devastating miscarriage", which we just experienced (and despite our efforts to keep it between us and close friends, everyone knows about). It just put me over the edge that once again, we are ignored and it feels like a slap in the face. This is something set up by the command, and I wanted to call someone and let them know how hurtful it is, but instead I just cried at dinner. :cry: This is one reason that I am looking forward to moving to the mainland. I will miss the island, but I won't miss the mean girls.


----------



## time2deal

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to have disappeared for a while, but hope everyone is doing well. Sounds like some exciting times. I can't work out who is where, but congrats Ann, and I am sure its a stressful time for you. 
L4 are you getting a transfer today. Fingers crossed!

I've been off getting my first cancer operation. I had pelvic lymph nodes removed on Monday, and I'm still recovering. It's been tougher than I expected, and I'm still working on ensuring I keep my pain down. I'm also sooooo tired. I went for a walk today, about 1.5km, and I had to stop and have a sit down, and when we got there I was sweating like I'd been for a 10k high speed walk!!

I've never understood when people talk about being tired, but I get it now. I feel mostly ok, just tired.

Anyway, for those that remember me, I've started a blog! So I thought I would send you a link. Hopefully in a year or so's time it will include me transferring back one of my 9 little embryos. So, I'm still TTC... just on a much longer timetable. 

https://alittlebitofcancer.wordpress.com/

Time


----------



## Phantom710

Sandy-- woo hoo!!

Sorry for the lack of personals, at work, but wanted to let everyone know...

It's TWINS!!!!! Details in siggy :)


----------



## time2deal

Wow Phantom! how exciting! The intended parents must be SOOO excited!

Congrats to you all. 

:)


----------



## annmc30

Congrats phantom its a great thing your doing a friend of mine is a surro her first pregnancy was twins x


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - so sorry honey - you deserve the very same support that everyone else gets!!
Your move back to the mainland will be the fresh start that you need!!! New home, new baby(ies) new friends!!
Lots to look forward to!!
xx


----------



## everhopeful

phantom - amazing news!!!


----------



## everhopeful

time - thank you for sharing your blog - I'm honestly amazed that you have been walking that far already!!! Make sure you give your body time to heal!
I see that you are in London - we did have a lovely day for walking today though!
xx


----------



## MoBaby

Phantom!!! Yay!!! I'm secretly jealous of those that get twins b/c I can't carry twins :) yay!


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> I've been doing so well this cycle, but finally lost it yesterday. :cry:
> 
> Because my husband is in the military, there is a group that is supposed to support the spouses and provide "resiliency" activities. Well, I don't know about other groups, but our particular group is more like a sorority. It's ugly the way they exclude certain people and gossip about each other. I now stay away from them after seeing those behaviors. That said, the ladies who are involved in the group were very aware of a terrible situation my husband and I endured last year and they offered no support or even a phone call. It was frustrating for me because I see them offer help to those in less serious situations, but we were ignored. Then yesterday, my husband was asked to contribute to purchasing flowers for a couple who are experiencing "a devastating miscarriage", which we just experienced (and despite our efforts to keep it between us and close friends, everyone knows about). It just put me over the edge that once again, we are ignored and it feels like a slap in the face. This is something set up by the command, and I wanted to call someone and let them know how hurtful it is, but instead I just cried at dinner. :cry: This is one reason that I am looking forward to moving to the mainland. I will miss the island, but I won't miss the mean girls.

So sorry that you are not getting the support that you deserve, but to then be expected to turn around and support others that are going through the same or similar thing is just callous. No wonder you want to leave! :nope: Don't let it get you down, we are here if only virtually for you, and feel our virtual :hug: IVF and TTC when you have problems is frustrating and fraught with ups and downs. Here is to an up period in your near future! :thumbup:

Have you figured out where on the mainland you are moving? I remember at one point you had mentioned FL, I'm in South FL, and have a pretty good FS, and I know that there are some good places in the Tampa area if you end up this way.


----------



## alicatt

Phantom - :headspin: twins! WOW! You kind of figured that was the case, but now it is confirmed. :yipee:


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> So sorry that you are not getting the support that you deserve, but to then be expected to turn around and support others that are going through the same or similar thing is just callous. No wonder you want to leave! :nope: Don't let it get you down, we are here if only virtually for you, and feel our virtual :hug: IVF and TTC when you have problems is frustrating and fraught with ups and downs. Here is to an up period in your near future! :thumbup:
> 
> Have you figured out where on the mainland you are moving? I remember at one point you had mentioned FL, I'm in South FL, and have a pretty good FS, and I know that there are some good places in the Tampa area if you end up this way.

Thank you so much, Ali. I'm usually pretty tough, but things are building up and I finally broke down. I wonder if the estradiol could be contributing to my emotional state right now, or if it's just too much. I think it's the latter this time...or a combo of the two. 

I'm trying to look at this move and all the craziness as an adventure. Trying is the key word. :winkwink:

We are moving to VA Beach after all. We finally got orders in hand. I am going to stay with my in-laws in AZ for a bit and then join my husband in VA later. It's a bit complicated, but my in laws will be helping me with our two giant doggies because my DH will be busy. :winkwink: 

Thank you for the support. I'm so glad I found this forum. This is a very tough time and friends don't get it. Plus, I feel like I'm always dumping my sad story on them, and that is too much to put on a friend who is not in the same boat. I'm trying to be productive today by packing and adding jewelry to my shop online. I sing my head off to Pandora while I work. It always makes me feel better. :dance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, I joined a while back but my TTC journey has been very quiet lately but today it picked up again. I've been on BCP's for the past week because I had a cyst that wasn't going down so I went in for b/w this morning and I'm guessing my levels are okay because they've started me on lupron tonight. 10 units until I get my lupron period then start stiming. 

Phantom - congrats on the twins! I bet the intended parents are sooo excited!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ash! Was wondering where you have been. GL girl.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks Mo! Good luck to you as well, I really hope this FET works for you and you have your forever baby!! FX'd for us both!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome back, Ash! Yay for getting started! :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome back, Ash!!! Do you have an expected date for ER yet?

Lotus: mean girls suck, especially when they are adults. Hopefully the fresh start in VA Beach will bring a more comfortable environment. You have an online shop? Sounds like lots of fun!

Ali: sorry about the extra month. I know it seems like an eternity. Hope it will result in your miracle :hugs:

TMI alert: AFM, my first acupuncture session was followed by a 24 hour headache and the runs. Maybe I had a big backup of chi that is making its way out :wacko:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats phantom!!

Afm, home from transfer. Had two excellent blasts transferred. Doc said they were already expanding which was very good. Now laying on the couch watching the boob tube. Stick babies stick!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

:wohoo: Fingers crossed for you, L4! :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

congrats L4!! Sounds like you had a great transfer!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, First. Yes, I make jewelry and sell it on etsy. My shop is called Precious Hardware. :winkwink: It started as a hobby and friends kept asking me to make them pieces, so I finally opened a shop a couple years ago. :) It's fun to be creative.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lotus - thanks! I don't know the whole story about you moving but I hope that you enjoy being in the states and you guys can have more luck over here! 

first - thanks for the welcome back! the tentative ER date is 2/28 so still pretty far away but I'll be starting stims on February 15th if all goes well with my period! (it's always late when i want it here) Sorry to hear about your runs with the accu! Do you mind me asking how much you're paying for accu? I'm trying to start going for this cycle and just wanna know how much money I'm in for! Also, when do you suggest starting it? For example, should I do it through my suppression stage or just through the stim phase?


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope - yay for PUPO! FX'd for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus!! I just saw your shop!! EEK!! I am shopping now!!! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Haha! Etsy is the best. I find wonderful gifts there. :winkwink:


----------



## annmc30

Yay l4hope congrats on been PUPO


----------



## Bluebell bun

Back from transfer. Had a Blastocyst and morula transferred. Nothing to freeze unfortunately but so pleased we had some decent embies to put back.:flower:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats on being PUPO blue! Rest up and take it easy this weekend!


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4 and Blue - yeah!!! Praying for them to stick stick stick!!:dust:

Ash - I did acupuncture during stims. I went once/week and then twice on the day of transfer. Initial consult was $90 and each session was $75. I think I paid about $450 all up and get $150 back from insurance. Good luck.


----------



## MoBaby

That's great blue! Gl!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - yay great news!! So happy you have a transfer date!!

Phantom - wow, twins!! :happydance: congrats!!

Time - 1.5km is a lot to walk 4 days after surgery! Take it easy and let your body rest up!

Lotus - I'm sorry you're dealing with that. It's sad that grown women act like that. It's good that you are going to another base and I'm sure the situation will be better there :hugs: 

Ash - welcome back!! Glad you're getting started :)

L4 and Blue - congrats on being PUPO!! 

AFM - AF finally arrived this morning so I'll start my meds on Monday. I'm so excited because this is the first month since September that we're actually TTC and will have a tww :)


----------



## L4hope

Lotus, women can be so awful to each other. Sorry you're dealing with that. One of my best friends is a military wife. She refuses to live on base cuz she doesn't want to deal with all the crap. She does what she has to do, but mostly stays out of it all. 

Em that's exciting you are ready to be back in a ttc month! Let the fun begin. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

bluebell - yay on being PUPO! FX'd this is it for you! 

wannabeemum - that's not too bad. I don't get anything back from my insurance provider but I think it's still worth it! Thanks for the advice. I really wasn't sure if I should be doing it while suppressing or while stiming but think I would rather do it while stiming just because it's expensive as it is and adding more weeks would be crazy. Thanks again! 

Em - yay for getting started on Monday! You have been waiting a while for this moment and I'm so happy for you that you're finally here!


----------



## Boofle

Em I'm so happy for you hun. Yay for getting started :happydance:
Bluebell congrats on being PUPO sending you lots of :dust::dust:
Ash welcome back :hugs:
Lotus those women sound horrid. I know its hard but try to ignore them. You're best off out of it. :hugs:
Phantom thats the best news. I bet you and the parents are delighted :happydance:
Everyone else hope you're having a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

So happy to hear everyone is doing well!

L4hope and Blue! Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Ash! welcome back! The acupuncture changes depending on what stage you are at, the sooner you start the more balanced your chi will be. I think the most important part is the stim portion up to and including before/after transfer. I know it's expensive so weigh that and the benefits and see what works for you!

First! I had to laugh at your chi issues! Hopefully it won't continue to be like that! Talk to you acupuncturist and let them know, they may adjust your next visit.

Em! YAY for AF arriving! I'm so excited for you, it's been a long road for you, and it's now time! FX'd for a great cycle!

Phantom! Have you talked to the intended parents? Are they excited? I am! I totally want twins!!!!

AFM.. still no AF, I got the results of my blood work yesterday and they were able to determine that I ovulated, and AF was on her way soon, but they gave me provera to ensure I have a good flow and we start fresh. So I'm still waiting.. It was nice to know my body was able to ovulate and do its thing naturally! So hurry up AF!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!!! I'm ovulating today! Which means I'm back to normal :) today is cd14... I still have af (lightly) but I'm just happy about ovulating b/c that means in 28 days I'll do it again and fet will happen in about 33 days!! Yay!!

Em glad you are getting started!
Ali sorry no af still! How frustrating!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Woohoo Mo! Yay for moving forward! :happydance:


----------



## Edamame

Phantom- wow, amazing! Congrats! The parents must just be so thrilled!

Lotus- Sorry to hear you are being treated so horribly. Hope you find a good supportive community in your new home. Your etsy jewelry is so neat!

Bluebell and L4hope- Congrats on being PUPO! Two more days and I'll be there with you! Praying for 100% BFPs on this thread!

Mo, Em, Ali- Yay for getting things going again! It won't be long now!

Ash- Welcome back, best of luck on your new cycle!


----------



## Mells54

L4 and Blue, yeah for being PUPO

Em and Mo, yeah for getting started.

AFM, did my first follistim shot this morning. I'm off and running.


----------



## everhopeful

L4 and Blue - hope that you are enjoying your 2WW!! So exiting that you are PUPO!!!

Mo - Great your body has got itself back so quickly!!

Em - Thats great AF has shown up 

Ali - hope AF arrives for you soon!!

Mells - great that you are on your way!!!

So sorry if I missed anyone,

AFM - Well AF just showed up for me today - really quite late!! We are using February as an investigative month - having a mid cycle scan, an endometrium scratch and quite a few blood tests - with a rough FET date late March if all goes ok.
Just a bit peed off about my body being late - we are both teachers and were hoping that the FET would fit in with Easter holidays. I have sent an e-mail to my consultant to ask if I can bring on a bleed or period if the worst comes to the worst - will see what he says - I guess there are just some things that are out of your control??

Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## everhopeful

Also myself and my husband are really torn about whether to put back one or two embryos - So far we have only ever put back one... just wondering if anyone has the same problem deciding or if you make up your mind very easily??? I find it is just so much to weigh up and finding it all a bit hard if I'm honest ... sorry will shut up now..


----------



## MoBaby

hey ever ... i am doing one b/c of my uterus shape but i have put back 2 prior to knowing about my uterus....with frosties i feel comfortable doing 1 b/c the success rate is good because only the best embryos survive! you have to be prepared to carry twins if you want that and all the additional stress that comes with that. and have to be prepared for early delivery, potential complications, etc. If I had a normal uterus I would put back 2, knowing everything that could potentially go wrong. 

My RE and the embryologist said that transferring 2 only increases your chance for multiples, not increasing the chance of pregnancy. RE also said that if their is a problem with one of the embryos and you transfer two and start to miscarry one that chances are you would miscarry the second because of the bleeding, etc. You have 4 chances if you do it one by one but only 2 if you do 2 at a time. Hope you decide soon!!
Sorry AF showed up late and you cant do easter break... This is just me but I would not take provera again to induce a period (esp if you are regular) because I am scared this played a role in my MC but for timing purposes the RE can do just about anything to make things "right" for your dates. 

So I did another ovulation test and its negative?? Makes no sense? I usually can test positive all day. I am wondering if its because I used FMU (CB digital says its okay) and then later day urine. IDK. Also I started bleeding heavily again. I dont know what gives but its day 14 and I am over it! Calling RE Monday.


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> L4 and Blue - hope that you are enjoying your 2WW!! So exiting that you are PUPO!!!
> 
> Mo - Great your body has got itself back so quickly!!
> 
> Em - Thats great AF has shown up
> 
> Ali - hope AF arrives for you soon!!
> 
> Mells - great that you are on your way!!!
> 
> So sorry if I missed anyone,
> 
> AFM - Well AF just showed up for me today - really quite late!! We are using February as an investigative month - having a mid cycle scan, an endometrium scratch and quite a few blood tests - with a rough FET date late March if all goes ok.
> Just a bit peed off about my body being late - we are both teachers and were hoping that the FET would fit in with Easter holidays. I have sent an e-mail to my consultant to ask if I can bring on a bleed or period if the worst comes to the worst - will see what he says - I guess there are just some things that are out of your control??
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend

I'm using Feb as an investigation month too! We're doing a double uterine biopsy to try to pinpoint my implantation window. With my latest delay with AF being MIA I think my dates will be a bit later than yours, I was really hoping to have this baby in 2013, but if we delay too much further it will push me into January 2014! Still I think we will be on similar cycles. I just want to push forward to FET! Can't wait to hear about the results of your testing. I hope it is all positive, and/or something you can treat! :hug:


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - thank you so much for your detailed response!! Helped me to solidify some thoughts!!

Ali- so happy we will be going through it again!! Hope your bubs makes it into 2013!! It's not too late yet!! Xx


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to check in. I'm back from Maui. Today was my 3rd day of Luperon. On the 14th I decrease my dose and start my vivelle patches. ET is March 5th. 
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## everhopeful

Wow Cali - welcome back!! Hope you had an amazing time!!
Really not long to go now!
Xx


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell- how ru doing in 2ww??


----------



## Em260

First - yikes sorry about those chi issues :(. Hopefully that won't happen again. 

Ali - great news that you ovulated!! It's good your RE is giving you provera so you can start with a fresh lining too :thumbup: 

Mo - yay for ovulation!! It could be that your afternoon was too diluted. That used to happen to me. 

Mells - yay for getting started!!

Ever - sorry AF is so late :(. Hopefully they can help you with the next cycle so it will fit with the Easter holiday. I've been worrying about the timing this cycle and it's such a pain! 

Cali - welcome back!!


----------



## Mells54

Well ladies, today is the day. I'm leaving town for the big "city." :haha: I start my monitoring this week and will be staying near my RE so that I don't have to commute back and forth each day. It will be a mini vacation for me since I won't be working the next couple of weeks. EC will be here before I know it! :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone starting injections, EC, ET, and the 2WW. This is a process to say the least! :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

Gdluck this week ladies Im off to gran canaria in the morning


----------



## Bluebell bun

BabyD225 said:


> Bluebell- how ru doing in 2ww??

Have had a vey chilled weekend juts lounging about the house. Am back to work tomorrow so hopefully that will serve as a bit of a distraction. Am trying to channel positive vibes to my embies. My OH says I am too negative at times and the embryologist yesterday totally agreed with him about the power of positive thinking. Did you get anything suitable to freeze? We didn't so here's hoping this works!

Glad to hear everyone is making progress. Good luck Mell with your monitoring, it will fly in until retrieval.

Ann , have a lovely holiday.

Boofle, Em, Ever, Ali , Mo, lotus, Ash and everyone else, hope you've had a lovely weekend

Good luck Cali with your FET, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## alicatt

Happy Sunday everyone.. 

Wishing you all a relaxing day, especially those in the 2WW. I hope those little embies are getting nice and comfortable in there! :thumbup:

I have a *Question* has anyone ever taken provera before? It is normal to feel exhausted all the time? I'm just zonked. I get a few hours to get a few things done, and then I'm pooped, to the point where I could sleep for hours. Has anyone else felt like that?


----------



## Boofle

Ali I feel like that at the moment and I'm not taking anything :dohh: hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Ann have a fab time I'm so jealous :hugs:
What a busy week we've got ladies only two more sleeps for me :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

A friend (Alicatt) from another thread recommended you guys to me. Hoping to be doing an IVF cycle in March. My nurse's consult is tomorrow. I'm excited, but as nervous as could be!!! Any words of wisdom about the whole process in general?? I'm really hoping the anticipation is worse than the actual procedure. I'm a 40 yr. old working mom of a three year old with a tendency to stress out....is there hope for me???


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> A friend (Alicatt) from another thread recommended you guys to me. Hoping to be doing an IVF cycle in March. My nurse's consult is tomorrow. I'm excited, but as nervous as could be!!! Any words of wisdom about the whole process in general?? I'm really hoping the anticipation is worse than the actual procedure. I'm a 40 yr. old working mom of a three year old with a tendency to stress out....is there hope for me???

Welcome Turkey! These ladies are great! I tend to stress out too, but found that acupuncture kept me sane, plus it is supposed to aid in IVF so if you haven't looked into it you might want to see if there is one affiliated with your clinic or of one nearby.


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks again for everything Alicatt!! I know ZERO about accupuncture. How often would I need to go? Is it expensive?? One of the things I'm stressing about is all the appointments I'm anticipating I'll have...it's hard to imagine adding another one to the list voluntarily!!! Any idea what sort of things'll go at this consult tomorrow?? My RE said "consent forms and info"...that doesn't seem like 2 hours worth...


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:
 

> Thanks again for everything Alicatt!! I know ZERO about accupuncture. How often would I need to go? Is it expensive?? One of the things I'm stressing about is all the appointments I'm anticipating I'll have...it's hard to imagine adding another one to the list voluntarily!!! Any idea what sort of things'll go at this consult tomorrow?? My RE said "consent forms and info"...that doesn't seem like 2 hours worth...

well there are lots of things to discuss at your appointment.. you'll get information about your cycle, the meds you need, information about the egg retrieval and transfer. Plus there are plenty of forms to deal with what to do with the embryos. 

Acupuncture is not cheap. I had 1/2 hour sessions with each of the ultrasound checks in my FS office, so it really wasn't too bad. I was also able to have most of my ultrasounds and acupuncture at 8:30 am so I could still make it to the office by 9:30, then just worked a little later on those days. 
My advice, make a list of all your questions then make sure to ask them all tomorrow!


----------



## Turkey16

That's really good advice...I'll write up a list now. My prob work-wise is I'm a teacher, so I can't be late...ya know?? I can take a half-day, but I can't do it all that often without people wondering what the heck is up!!! I did tell my boss what was going on though, so if I need to take the time, I'm just gonna take it, without worrying about what everyone else thinks. 

What's the latest with you??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> That's really good advice...I'll write up a list now. My prob work-wise is I'm a teacher, so I can't be late...ya know?? I can take a half-day, but I can't do it all that often without people wondering what the heck is up!!! I did tell my boss what was going on though, so if I need to take the time, I'm just gonna take it, without worrying about what everyone else thinks.
> 
> What's the latest with you??

Maybe they can schedule your appointments after school? I guess you just need to see what their office hours are and what works best for you! 

AFM - just waiting on AF to appear so I can start my FET trial cycle. We're doing a uterine biopsy this cycle that should hopefully shed some light on my implantation issues. Then next month I hope is the real deal!


----------



## Phantom710

Hey guys Thanks for all the congrats. the parents were video-calling with me at the u/s so they saw everything. Very cool. :)

They are super excited for twins.


Yay finally have more people PUPO, this is a lucky thread, we're all gonna do it :)


----------



## alicatt

One more thing Turkey.. ask your FS about using supplements, CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Maca Root, and if there are any your DH should be taking.


----------



## Boofle

Welcome turkey :hugs:
Ali who takes maca root? I've got my oh on that one!!
Phantom how cool that must of been and very emotional :hugs:
Someone is having transfer today - who is it? Sorry I can't remember :dohh:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Looks like this thread has been busy over the weekend!

Never got a chance to read through it but will do that now and catch up. :hugs:

Boofle, I think it's Edamame that has ET today, only 4 more sleep for me we are getting so close!!!! yay :happydance:

Edamame, Hope I've got it right and it is you who has ET today, Good luck if it is. :hugs:

will catch up now. xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry ladies haven't had time to read everyone's post but think I've got an idea of what has been going on. Here it goes:

Ash, Welcome back :hi: Glad to see you are back on the TTC wagon and starting your FET cycle :hugs:

Em, Yay for getting started :happydance:

Blue & L4, Woo Hoo PUPO :happydance:

Phantom, Amazing news on the twins you and the parents must be on :cloud9:

Mells, Glad you are getting started Woo Hoo :happydance:

Cali, Hope you had a good time away, Yay for getting date :happydance:

Welcome Turkey :hi: This is an amazing thread so many lovely ladies on here with great advice and support. I'm sure you will fit in well :hugs:

Ali & Ever, hope you are doing well and good luck for trial cycle this month ready for next months official cycle! :hugs:

Wannabee, Can't wait to see your results of your scan :hugs:

Mo, Glad you are ovulating and only 33 days to go Woo Hoo! :hugs: 

Boofle & Edamame i know I've posted a personal on thread before but didnt want to miss you out of this big post :hugs:

I hope I got everyone i'm really sorry if I've missed anyone out sending lots of :dust: to everyone at whatever stage you are at. 

Well big week for this thread lots of Transfers and scan's etc happening look forward to hearing about everyone moving on to another stage of their cycles. xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy you're so thorough!! Only a few more sleeps to go!

Good luck today Edamame!

Welcome Turkey! :hi:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks L4, think I just know how much it means to me when one of you ladies send a post supporting me that I want everyone else to have the same. How are you doing i know it's early but have you started to symptom spot yet? Whenis your OTD and will you test early? xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy - not FET unfortunately. Last IVF we only got 2 transferrable embryos out of 25! How lame?! But thanks for the invite :)


----------



## L4hope

Very true Sandy! It is always nice to get a personal note of support. It can be hard to keep up on this active thread and you do a great job keeping up. 

I'm doing ok, back to work today and trying to keep my mind off of this darn wait. Trying not to think of symptoms and it's prob a bit early now anyways. I've tortured myself with testing early, so im thinking I won't or maybe just the day before. I always play that one by ear :)


----------



## alicatt

Boofle said:


> Welcome turkey :hugs:
> Ali who takes maca root? I've got my oh on that one!!
> Phantom how cool that must of been and very emotional :hugs:
> Someone is having transfer today - who is it? Sorry I can't remember :dohh:

You have your OH on it? HMMM... The literature I read said it was for females! It helps balance female hormones. It is a S. American root that has been used for ages to improve/aid in reproduction. Maybe it is used for men too? 

My regimine was this:

Maca Root
Royal Jelly
CoQ10
Acupuncture
Long Lupron Protocol
Gluten Free diet (also no processed foods)
No drinking, no caffiene, no smoking
Different sperm donor

With the above changes, I went from getting 2 AA embryos to getting 6 AA embryos. I am not sure which of the above things helped, but the combination of it all made for a much better cycle. Unfortunately I still didn't get pregnant, but my FS thinks that I have implantation issues, as well as NK cells, so we're taking February to test my implantation window, then hopefully we'll do a FET in March using the implantation results, and IVIg to combat the NK cells. We may add in some other medicine, that is TBD. The good news is we still have 4 beautiful :cold:


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry Ash, Well i hope this cycle goes well for you Fx'd :hugs:

L4, I'm definitely not a one to test early think i'm scared too and just want to wait for the official result. Definitely best to try and keep your mind off it by keeping busy. I'm hoping the time will fly for you :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Sandy - not FET unfortunately. Last IVF we only got 2 transferrable embryos out of 25! How lame?! But thanks for the invite :)

Ash.. you may remember me from the last IVF thread. You might want to look at the things I did differently that time, as I greatly improved my embryo quality from 2 to 6. I know it only takes 1, but having those 4 :cold: certainly helps! Now I can do 2 FETs. Unfortunately that will be the end of the road for me. I cannot put my body through a 3rd IVF. Still, there are definitely things you, your DH, and your FS can do to improve your quality. So next time you are talking with your FS, see what they recommend?

:dust:


----------



## Edamame

Thanks everyone! Going in at noon, transfer at 1pm! I really feel like it is going to work this time! I don't know if I've mentioned this on this thread, but I have a twin sister who went to the same clinic, and she had her second FET baby just before Christmas. She's coming along this morning to show him off to the staff, and it just gives me so much hope!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Edamame, 2013 is your year! not long til you will be PUPO :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - Oh we've already had the WTF appointment with my RE and he's going to taper my medications down at the end to allow the other smaller ones to maybe mature and be of better quality instead of just stopping the medication all of a sudden. So we do have a plan and we're also doing ICSI this time instead of natural fertilization so that should yield more embryos as well! I'm feeling pretty ... calm about this cycle. Last cycle (which was my first) I was kind of high strung about everything and questioned everything the doctor was doing and this time I'm just trying to go about it without worry. Its been good so far :) And I definitely get not wanting to put your body through another IVF ... it's tough! And expensive! 

L4hope - I really hope you get your forever baby this time! When is your OTD?

edamame - good luck with your transfer :)


----------



## Boofle

alicatt said:


> Boofle said:
> 
> 
> Welcome turkey :hugs:
> Ali who takes maca root? I've got my oh on that one!!
> Phantom how cool that must of been and very emotional :hugs:
> Someone is having transfer today - who is it? Sorry I can't remember :dohh:
> 
> You have your OH on it? HMMM... The literature I read said it was for females! It helps balance female hormones. It is a S. American root that has been used for ages to improve/aid in reproduction. Maybe it is used for men too?
> 
> My regimine was this:
> 
> Maca Root
> Royal Jelly
> CoQ10
> Acupuncture
> Long Lupron Protocol
> Gluten Free diet (also no processed foods)
> No drinking, no caffiene, no smoking
> Different sperm donor
> 
> With the above changes, I went from getting 2 AA embryos to getting 6 AA embryos. I am not sure which of the above things helped, but the combination of it all made for a much better cycle. Unfortunately I still didn't get pregnant, but my FS thinks that I have implantation issues, as well as NK cells, so we're taking February to test my implantation window, then hopefully we'll do a FET in March using the implantation results, and IVIg to combat the NK cells. We may add in some other medicine, that is TBD. The good news is we still have 4 beautiful :cold:Click to expand...

Yeah my accupuncturist recommended it for oh and I found info on the web to suggest it helps with morphology and improves libido - the jury's stil out I'll let u know :haha:

Edamame good luck honey we'll be in the 2ww together :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Ash, thanks girl! My beta day is 2/19, so hoping this week flies by!


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope said:


> Ash, thanks girl! My beta day is 2/19, so hoping this week flies by!

L4hope- my OTD is the 19th as well! How are you doing during the 2ww? This is hell for me!! I was cramping yesterday.. and nothing today.. i feel great today in fact. Its the first day that I dont feel bloated which makes me anxious.. Also the crinone is absolutely disgusting! Fxd for us!


----------



## L4hope

BabyD I hope it turns out to be a good day for us!!! I know the tww is tough, even more so I think with IVF cuz you've put so much into trying to get pregnant. Now that I'm on my fourth transfer I'm a little more zen about it. Emphasis on the little. I'm sure the cramping going away is just you feeling healed from retrieval. Plus remember it's still early girl! It's tough not to worry about every twinge or lack there of. But that's also why we can drive ourselves crazy, some feel cramping, tired, sore boobs, etc and some don't and still can be a bfp. Likewise all those things can mean AF is coming. We just have to hope and pray those little ones are digging in for the ride!

Ahh suppositories aren't they just lovely! When I have a fresh cycle I use endometrium three times a day. But this cycle is a frozen transfer so they put me on PIO(progesterone in oil) intramuscular shots in the bum twice a day! Also not very pleasant! 
Only 8 more days! :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope said:


> BabyD I hope it turns out to be a good day for us!!! I know the tww is tough, even more so I think with IVF cuz you've put so much into trying to get pregnant. Now that I'm on my fourth transfer I'm a little more zen about it. Emphasis on the little. I'm sure the cramping going away is just you feeling healed from retrieval. Plus remember it's still early girl! It's tough not to worry about every twinge or lack there of. But that's also why we can drive ourselves crazy, some feel cramping, tired, sore boobs, etc and some don't and still can be a bfp. Likewise all those things can mean AF is coming. We just have to hope and pray those little ones are digging in for the ride!
> 
> Ahh suppositories aren't they just lovely! When I have a fresh cycle I use endometrium three times a day. But this cycle is a frozen transfer so they put me on PIO(progesterone in oil) intramuscular shots in the bum twice a day! Also not very pleasant!
> Only 8 more days! :hugs:

8 more days seems doable! Work and life will be a good distraction! Where in PA are you? We have a house in the poconos- we go about once or twice a month.. did you get snow with the blizzard or did it miss u?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Goodness, the 19 th is going to be a big day on here as it's my OTD also. :flower: 
L4 , just noted we started TTC at exactly the same time! Baby D and L4, can I ask how old you both are? I am 37.


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell bun said:


> Goodness, the 19 th is going to be a big day on here as it's my OTD also. :flower:
> L4 , just noted we started TTC at exactly the same time! Baby D and L4, can I ask how old you both are? I am 37.

Yay :) I knew that one! How are you doin Blue?


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope - just try to stay as busy as possible and it will fly by! That's what I try to do but I know harder done than said.

babyd- FX'd for you also! I really hope the 19th is a day for GREAT news!


----------



## BabyD225

Just got awesome news!! Out of the 4 embryos left on thursday they were not so optimistic that they were going to make it to day 5. 2 of them actually made it to day 6 and are frozen!! I guess that means theyre good quality at day 6? So happy that I can do FET whether this cycle worked or not. 

:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> Just got awesome news!! Out of the 4 embryos left on thursday they were not so optimistic that they were going to make it to day 5. 2 of them actually made it to day 6 and are frozen!! I guess that means theyre good quality at day 6? So happy that I can do FET whether this cycle worked or not.
> 
> :happydance:

Awesome news for you! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

BabyD,I'm in York PA whic is about an hour and a half south of the Poconos. Such a nice area. Do you guys go skiing there or just as a get away from the hustle and bustle? Unfortunately the snow missed us completely. Bums me out! 

Blue that's too long we've been trying right?! That doesn't even count my time off the pill before we actively started trying. Who knew right? I am going to be 32 this summer. 

8 more days, we got this ladies! I'm hoping that if things truly happen in threes, we will all see our bfp's next Tuesday!


----------



## everhopeful

BabyD225 said:


> Just got awesome news!! Out of the 4 embryos left on thursday they were not so optimistic that they were going to make it to day 5. 2 of them actually made it to day 6 and are frozen!! I guess that means theyre good quality at day 6? So happy that I can do FET whether this cycle worked or not.
> 
> :happydance:

Thats excellent news!!! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

That's great news BabyD!! Frosties are nice to have. :)


----------



## everhopeful

Blue, L4 and Baby - will keep everything crossed for you all on the 19th!! Good things come in 3's!!!


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope said:


> BabyD,I'm in York PA whic is about an hour and a half south of the Poconos. Such a nice area. Do you guys go skiing there or just as a get away from the hustle and bustle? Unfortunately the snow missed us completely. Bums me out!
> 
> Blue that's too long we've been trying right?! That doesn't even count my time off the pill before we actively started trying. Who knew right? I am going to be 32 this summer.
> 
> 8 more days, we got this ladies! I'm hoping that if things truly happen in threes, we will all see our bfp's next Tuesday!

When I was younger i went skiing a lot... just nice getaway now.. on a lake- away from the hustle and bustle of NY.. i love it and would go every weekend if we could! Once we drive through the water gap it's like a sigh of relief!


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: it sounds like we'll be in the TWW together. I'm on BCPs now. The acupuncturist wished I had started 2 months ago. But I think the time closest to transfer is the most important. Mine charges $150 for initial consult and treatment (90 mins) and $95 for subsequent treatments (30 mins). My insurance doesn't cover it, but other plans do.

You do 1-2 treatments per week, then 2 on the day of transfer, right before and right after the procedure.

Lotus: I love Etsy! Got my bridesmaid's handmade personalized gifts there. A woman in like Kansas (?) made them. I'll be sure to check out your shop.


----------



## L4hope

BabyD225 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> BabyD,I'm in York PA whic is about an hour and a half south of the Poconos. Such a nice area. Do you guys go skiing there or just as a get away from the hustle and bustle? Unfortunately the snow missed us completely. Bums me out!
> 
> Blue that's too long we've been trying right?! That doesn't even count my time off the pill before we actively started trying. Who knew right? I am going to be 32 this summer.
> 
> 8 more days, we got this ladies! I'm hoping that if things truly happen in threes, we will all see our bfp's next Tuesday!
> 
> When I was younger i went skiing a lot... just nice getaway now.. on a lake- away from the hustle and bustle of NY.. i love it and would go every weekend if we could! Once we drive through the water gap it's like a sigh of
> relief!Click to expand...

Sounds nice! We always say we would like to have a lake house some day. May never happen..but a girl can dream. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - yeah I was just reading up a little bit ago that they recommend 2 months before but I honestly cannot afford that because the woman that I may be going to charged 150 for the initial appointment and then 110 for each appointment after. I think going during stims to help with the bloating and then for the transfer would be okay? I hope so! I would hate to waste money if it's not going to work. Good luck with your FET!


----------



## L4hope

Ash I think it's still beneficial. My doc said to me that the most important time is transfer day so something to consider if I couldn't do it long term. I'm going to look into doing it next cycle if need be. But I won't do it for weeks with being all OOP for stinking everything.(I'm not bitter at all :haha)


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: it's okay to be bitter, it is so much money. Ridiculous really! I can only do what I can so I just have to try what I can and hope that it's enough! And I don't think you'll have to worry about it ;)


----------



## FirstTry

ashknowsbest said:


> First - yeah I was just reading up a little bit ago that they recommend 2 months before but I honestly cannot afford that because the woman that I may be going to charged 150 for the initial appointment and then 110 for each appointment after. I think going during stims to help with the bloating and then for the transfer would be okay? I hope so! I would hate to waste money if it's not going to work. Good luck with your FET!

Who knows if it works, but if it does, it's gotta be the ones closest to the retrieval and transfer that do the most good. I'm doing it bc I do see some scientific evidence that it helps. And I'm going through so much for IVF/FET stuff, I might as well try acupuncture, just in case it makes a difference btw success and failure.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> ali - Oh we've already had the WTF appointment with my RE and he's going to taper my medications down at the end to allow the other smaller ones to maybe mature and be of better quality instead of just stopping the medication all of a sudden. So we do have a plan and we're also doing ICSI this time instead of natural fertilization so that should yield more embryos as well! I'm feeling pretty ... calm about this cycle. Last cycle (which was my first) I was kind of high strung about everything and questioned everything the doctor was doing and this time I'm just trying to go about it without worry. Its been good so far :) And I definitely get not wanting to put your body through another IVF ... it's tough! And expensive!
> 
> L4hope - I really hope you get your forever baby this time! When is your OTD?
> 
> edamame - good luck with your transfer :)

Good plan! I think the first IVF is a trial to see how your body is going to respond, then the second one they can tailor a little bit more to your body. I really hope these changes help!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - thanks me too!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> ali - thanks me too!

I wish they could better tailor things the first time around! Nothing like spending $10-20K on a test! GEESH!


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> ali - thanks me too!
> 
> I wish they could better tailor things the first time around! Nothing like spending $10-20K on a test! GEESH!Click to expand...

Amen to that sister!!!


----------



## L4hope

ashknowsbest said:


> :haha: it's okay to be bitter, it is so much money. Ridiculous really! I can only do what I can so I just have to try what I can and hope that it's enough! And I don't think you'll have to worry about it ;)

Thanks Ash! Hopefully not, the thought of a third fresh cycle is exhausting. I can't wait to see how stims go for you this time. I think your doc has a good plan set for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - yeah it would be nice if they could do it right the first time! When I went through my 3rd IUI cycle with gonal F people were like oh well now at least they know how you respond, which is so true but you'd think the first IVF would be successful then! 

L4hope - I think he has a good plan too but I'm ready to just have success already! Its been too long!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Bluebell bun said:


> Goodness, the 19 th is going to be a big day on here as it's my OTD also. :flower:
> L4 , just noted we started TTC at exactly the same time! Baby D and L4, can I ask how old you both are? I am 37.

Good luck and fingers crossed for you guys! I hope you make it through the awful 2ww alright and that the 19th is a triple good news day!!:happydance:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Phanthom - I never did congratulate you on your scan results - that's amazing! I am truly in awe of the gift you're giving their parents. They (and you) must be so happy!!


----------



## Em260

Edamame - congrats on being PUPO!! Very cool about your twin :)

BabyD - congrats on the :cold: !!


----------



## Edamame

We're home, so I am officially PUPO with two beautiful embryos! They came out of the freeze just great, the embryologist said, and plumped up right away. They did assisted hatching. OTD is next Wed the 20th. I'm still a little tired from the Vicodin but I will do personals, looks like lots of good things are happening just from this morning. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

I had my scan today and the lining is at 8.1. :) Dr. says everything looks great for the FET on Feb 20! :dance: I am so excited and ready! I picked up more meds to start Saturday. I'm on estradiol now, but increasing the dose and adding medrol, vivelle dots, baby aspirin and crinone. I'm looking forward to my last Lupron shot on Friday. My legs are bruising and I'm tired of poking myself! My beta is on Mar 5, the day before we move to the mainland. :winkwink:

Fingers crossed that we will have 3 BFPs on the 19th!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats on being PUPO, Edamame!


----------



## Babiesimready

Hello Everyone...its been a while since i've been on here especially since after my BFN in October for my FET. I was really devastated and I felt so down and sad but I had to pick myself back up and start planning for the next cycle. I had a Da vinci surgery to remove adhesions that formed from my previous myomectomy that had caused me severe pain over the years and the surgery was done in November.

Since I only had 1 FE, I decided to go for a fresh cycle using menopur, follistim and lupron. I started Stim meds in January and my RE overdosed me, within 3 days, I already had 15 folies on my left and 17 on my right, was in severe abdominal and back pain and my estrogen was 1070 by day 3. I was so scared of develop severe OHSS and having my cycle canceled. By day 4 I had to stop menopur and only take lupron and follistim. 

Anyway cut the long story short, my EC was yesterday 2/10 and we got 30 eggs..so excited. Today I got a call that 19 was fertilized, keeping my fingers for a great number of excellent grades embies and so excited for this cycle.

Baby dust to everyone...its our time and I have faith in God that this will bring my my little angel/angels. :)


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Edamame, welcome to PUPO land!!

Lotus great news that your lining is looking good and you're all set for the 20th. 

Babiesimready, wow that's a great ER report! Glad you are feeling ok and hopefully were able to avoid ohss.


----------



## Turkey16

Just wanted to give a quick thanks to everybody for welcoming me!!! Nurses consult this morning was seriously overwhelming, but knowing that you guys, and tons of other women are doing IVF everyday, made it a lot easier to bear. It's so cool to understand a little bit more tonight than I did last night. I'm gonna be doing the "micro flare" protocol....sure are a lot of meds going on there!!! The only one that has me really freaked out is the progesterone in oil...YIKES!!! The first shot of that's gonna be a doozy!!!

Thanks again for welcoming me...I'm looking forward to getting to know everybody!!! Good Luck & Baby Dust to you all!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Edamame - yeah!!! Enjoy those two little embies!

Lotus - great lining report!

Babies - great retrieval number! FX'd for a 5 day transfer and lots to freeze!

AFM - I just got out of my scan. I was so nervous but DH kept me calm until we heard the sound of her heartbeat - 130 bpm and one little bean!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Wannabe! That's wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: Yay, WannaBee!!! :happydance: I bet that was an amazing moment. :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Wannabe congrats honey I'll be joining u soon - just getting ready to go to the hospital :happydance: ur otd is 20th I bet mine will be something rediculous like the 29th!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Thanks Lotus and Boofle. I can't begin to explain how I felt. Had a cry for a goo few minutes while I took it all in. 

Boofle - how are you holding up? Hopefully you get an earlier test date.


----------



## Boofle

Ha my brain is scrambled at this time of the morning - I meant to say edamame I'll be joining u he he of course congrats too wannabe it must be such a relief to hear that heartbeat :hugs:

And there isn't even a 29th this month he he :dohh:

I'm here and should be having my transfer around 11am :happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Boofle - how exciting!! You'll be PUPO soon!!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - what a perfect moment that must have been!!

Lotus- lining is brilliant!! So glad it's all going ahead smoothly!! Not long to go.


----------



## everhopeful

Babies - welcome! What a fab fert report!! Hope you are feeling well!

Turkey - it's great to have a plan in place. Are you starting soon?


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, Good luck for today :hugs: You will be PUPO very soon woo hoo!!!!!!! :happydance:

Wanna, amazing news i bet that was great to hear the heartbeat! :hugs:

Lotus, great news on the lining all set to go now :happydance: 

Babies, Welcome, as the ladies have said great fertility report can't wait to hear the next update :hugs:

BabyD, Blue and L4, the 19th is going to be a very busy day This thread has been so lucky so far fx'd it continues for the rest of us :hugs:

Morning to the rest of you ladies hope you are all doing well, nothing new to report my end just counting down the days 3 more sleeps! :hugs: xx


----------



## Boofle

Bad news my embie didn't survive the thaw :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Boofle i'm so sorry, can't imagine how you must be feeling :hugs:

I know it will be hard to do at the minute but you got to think of this as a fresh start for you, you can now move from this clinic. It will be hard as you had ended up gearing yourself up for this after all the issues with your lining but things happen for a reason i truly believe that. I wish i could give you a hug right now, I think that is one of the things i'm worrying about at the min that i ring up Friday morning and find that they didn't survive. This process really is a roller coaster ride of emotions :hug:


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Babies - welcome! What a fab fert report!! Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Turkey - it's great to have a plan in place. Are you starting soon?

Thanks Everhopeful!!! I have to call on Day 1 to set up bloodwork & u/s for Day 3, then I start the BCP...yikes!!! Should be in a week or so...AF expected on 2/17...one day after my 40th Birthday!!! So nervous & excited!


----------



## Mells54

Boofle, I'm sorry :cry: I agree completely with Sandy. You have to know that it wasn't the best embie if it didn't make it through the freeze. Now you can regroup and start at a new clinic that you will be more comfortable with. Hang in there! :hugs:

Wanna, such a great day for you. Congrats on your pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Boofle - so so sorry, did they thaw it today whilst you were waiting? And did you have any other frosties? Sorry if you have already answered this!

So so sorry!! Xx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks for your messages we are devastated :cry: yeah it was our last one. It made it through the first part of the process then started to degenerate. Ever we were at the hospital and got taken into another room to be told then just had to leave :cry: sandy there was only a 10 per cent chance of this happening so please don't worry honey. I'll be thinking of you Friday :hugs:
I've contacted the private clinic already - I can't see the point in waiting. It is what is it and thank god I didn't wait any longer cos of my lining. I need to thank you guys mostly for that. Anyway I'll keep checking in on u all and wish u all the best outcomes :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Boofle, still in the back of my mind tho :hugs:

I think your doing the best thing by contacting the new clinic asap and hopefully they will be able to move you on quickly. Also i hope your not going to just be checking in on us, you are part of this thread and I know i want to support you through this journey no matter how long it takes same goes for everyone on this thread. I want to hear about when you get your appt with the new clinic and all the other things etc so you are going nowhere! :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Boofle - I'm so sorry for that!!
I am glad that you have called your other clinic and are looking to your next cycle.
Whenever I get any bad news I think to myself, one day when I'm holding my baby I will thank God that it didn't work all the times that it failed as I wouldn't have ended up with this little one in my arms!! Not sure if that makes sense but it always helps me to get back on the horse as it were. Xx


----------



## Boofle

Sandy you made me cry :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Ever thank you :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Ah sorry didn't mean to make you cry but I'm on this thread til everyone gets there :bfp: xx


----------



## Boofle

Sandy83 said:


> Ah sorry didn't mean to make you cry but I'm on this thread til everyone gets there :bfp: xx

In a good way if u know what I mean :dohh:


----------



## L4hope

Wanna excellent news! So happy for you. :)

Boofle I'm so sorry for this disappointment. It just never stops throwing curve balls our way with this process. As others have said, it will be a fresh start for you now. And hopefully your new clinic treats you better and provides better treatment to help you get your bfp. Absolutely stay with us and let us know how things are going! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, Yeah i know what you mean and hope you will stick around I enjoy our daily chats and problem solving! xx


----------



## Edamame

Boofle, I'm so so sorry to hear what happened. I hope that you can get a new start at a better clinic. Do you know what kind of freezing process they used? 

Wanna, so happy for you! Congrats!

Lotus, great lining! Whoop!

Sandy, no time at all for you!


----------



## BabyD225

:hugs::kiss:Boofle- Sending love your way. I can't imagine the dissappointment. The new clinic will be perfect I'm sure... Hugs to you


----------



## Phantom710

Boofle said:


> Bad news my embie didn't survive the thaw :cry::cry::cry::cry:

So sorry :cry:

Wannabee- YAY :happydance: hearing heartbeats is the best


My next scan is the 22nd of February, 2 weeks from the last one. Will I ever get over the feeling that the scan is going to show something wrong???

I never had that with LO I just "knew" he was perfect.


----------



## Mells54

Well, just got back from my first scan and I'm off to a slow start again. 4 on the left and 3-4 on the right. We are all hoping the smaller ones will start growing and catch up. Since I'm on different meds this time, I was hoping for a better response. Also, this time I've actually been feeling some things going on in there, like twinges, etc. I refuse to get depressed over this and staying positive the best I can. Since I'm staying in the city, I plan to play tourist the next couple of days.
Is this a roller coaster ride or what?????


----------



## everhopeful

phantom - I know after having a miscarriage I was a HUGE bag of nerves!!! Since having my sone I have had an ectopic, 2 miscarriages and a chemical pregnancy - I don't think I will calm down at all through the pregnancy - I will be a bag of worries
I bet the couple are just so so excited! What a wonderful thing you are doing. xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Mells,

I was pretty similar - they only got 10 at egg collection but I put one blast back in and I have 4 blasts on ice so try not to worry about the amount too much!! Better to have quality than quantity!! The whole process is a worry though. And it is still very early days if its the first scan.

xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh. I'm on day 17 of af!!! I called the clinic and they to me not to worry, etc but I called back and said this is not normal! I am having clots and random bleeding... So ultrasound, estrogen and progesterone and beta Hcg.... Ugh. Annoying. More annoying I had to really beg for tests.. So I shall see if I ovulated also based on the progesterone!


----------



## everhopeful

Oh Mo thats rubbish - I can't imagine 17 days of af!!! Just think - this will be the last one for at least 9 months!!! :happydance: Positive thinking!!!


----------



## annmc30

Aww boffle sorry to hear your sad news but yay to u going to a new clinic

Afm its 25oc in gran canaria but Ive got a really bad back looks like siatica :'(


----------



## MoBaby

Boffle :( :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Mo that just sucks! I don't blame you for pushing for the tests! Hopefully it helps give you some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Yeah, that is getting ridiculous. I can't believe they made you beg for tests!


----------



## MoBaby

I know... I was there Tuesday and told him after d/c I bled for about a week... Then had almost 3 wks no bleeding then af came as usual with normal symptoms. But af is not leaving! This was 9 days of af and he said it was normal but I didn't have this last mc... It's 16 not 17 days now but still something is not right! I will have have light flow then all of a sudden stand up and have heavy flow with clots! Sorry it's tmi but I'm worried. Will see in am.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck with everything Mo. Hopefully it will get worked out.


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: I think you're right; that needs to be checked out. Are you on any meds at all now? Aspirin? Herbal remedies that can thin blood? Fish oil?

Boofie: I'm so sorry. I didn't realize that could happen, but it makes sense. What a difficult thing to deal with. It's the delays that make this process so tough.

Ever: good thought. I guess it's like all the time I waited before meeting my husband. In the end, it was well worth it.


----------



## MoBaby

First: haven't started aspirin yet.i take prenatal cuts b6 b12 folate only. Nothing new. 9 hrs until my appt. if its hormonal I'm going to refuse artificial meds to fix. I need to be med-free.. I think that's why I'm messed up. If I have left over tissue in there I will not be happy considering the hosp charges over 13k for d/c. Crazy right? I'll let you all know what re says.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First: haven't started aspirin yet.i take prenatal cuts b6 b12 folate only. Nothing new. 9 hrs until my appt. if its hormonal I'm going to refuse artificial meds to fix. I need to be med-free.. I think that's why I'm messed up. If I have left over tissue in there I will not be happy considering the hosp charges over 13k for d/c. Crazy right? I'll let you all know what re says.

$13k for a d/c??? I think mine was closer to $2-3k, but 90% covered by insurance.


----------



## spanishgirl

We are looking to start IVF soon, hopefully March. Its so confusing with so many things to keep track of. I feel more stressed doing fertility treatments, sometimes I feel like its less helpful. I am not sure if I even want to do IVF, it just sounds so invasive. 
Sigh .. . . .


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mells, I'm sure things will pick up for you Fx'd for those smaller ones growing! :hugs:

Mo, Sounds like you are having a hell of a time 16 days with AF that's crazy! Don't blame you pushing to have tests, Fx'd they will tell you more about what is going on. I do believe all these meds that we take mess with our bodies so much. Look forward to hearing your results. :hugs:

Welcome Spanishgirl :hi: IVF can be a little invasive but the hardest part of the whole process for me is the disappointment and set backs you have to face throughout. Your emotions are all over the place, but staying that i would never change going through this process if it means i get that BFP and become a mother it is totally worth it. It definitely helps being part of bnb as the ladies on here give you so much support and understand what you are going through, Hope you will join us and we will try to give you as much advice and support we can :hugs: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :kiss: 

Ann, wish i was sunbathing with you in that heat its freezing here meant to be more snow today! :cold:

Boofle, How are you doing? :hugs:

Well only 2 more sleeps to go and i will be joining you ladies who are PUPO yay! :happydance: xx


----------



## Boofle

:cry: I just wonder when will we get our break :cry: my BFF thinks we should have our last nhs go before going private and so then I start doubting my decision :cry: I know it sounds dreadful wasting our go when so many people don't get that opportunity but I just think how bad they've been and how much extra stress this has put on me throughout the whole process :cry: 

First u probably didn't know cos it's so rare :cry:
Wannabe did u ask about the method? It was vitrification which has a 90 per cent chance :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Ah boofle, just one dilemma after another for you at the minute. :hugs:

Is it not worth having a consultation with the private clinic to see if they would have done anything differently and if not then go for your last nhs cycle, would that be an option? xx


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome Spanish - IVF does seem a bit daunting to start with but once you are in the process it really isn't that bad. The emotional roller coster is not easy to deal with as you invest so much into each cycle but hopefully its all very much worth it in the end...


----------



## Boofle

Thanks sandy I guess that's the best thing to do hopefully I'll hear something from the private clinic today. I'm off work today but back in tmrw - life goes on hey :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Boofle - its a hard decision. we had no funding as I already had a son so are now out of pocket big time.. but I have had exceptional care at the Lister and they have been nothing but amazing to me. Because budgets are not in their way they really do what is best for me I believe.

Perhaps go for your private consult and see how you feel - if they suggest different meds and protocol they are probably doing what is best for YOU and not a NHS budget if that makes any sense???


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, hopefully work will keep your mind off everything! Let us know what the private clinic say. I'm hear all day if you just need to talk :hugs: xx


----------



## Boofle

Thanks sandy that means a lot :hugs: although I keep having a little cry it doesn't feel as bad as the first cycle that ended in bfn or the mc. Maybe it's because I haven't got all those extra hormones. 
Anyhow is it snowing where you are? It is here!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah it's just starting to snow! In my office its floor to ceiling glass windows and when you look out its all white :cold: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - 2 more days!! how exciting!!!


----------



## Sandy83

I know i'm starting to get excited but also googling to get success stories on FET after failed fresh cycle! xx


----------



## MoBaby

Okay so left appt... I have to wait for labs to come back. She also checked my hemoglobin b/c all the bleeding estrogen progesterone Hcg... Scan wasn't good. I have a 52 mm (5.2 cm) right ovarian cyst. Uterine lining is abnormally very thickened (15.4). Nurse is concerned about retained tissue so when my labs come back she will have re contact me for more information/ what to do. I am kinda pissed at this point b/c they tried to blow me of and I have an issue going on! Ugh. I can't do a third d/c so idk whats going to happen :(


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> I know i'm starting to get excited but also googling to get success stories on FET after failed fresh cycle! xx

Hi Sandy, my fresh cycle failed but I was successful on my FET. I think FET is so much easier on your body than the fresh cycle! I wish you the best on your transfer! I know you'll get your BFP!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Happybunny, good to hear from you. Can't believe you are 17 weeks already that's amazing you definitely give me hope with my FET cycle! 

Mo so sorry to hear about the outcome of your appt. Can't believe they weren't going to give you any tests! but on a positive note at least they have found what is wrong and hopefully get it sorted very quickly for you to move on. Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mo I am so happy you followed your gut feeling and made them check!! Really hope that there is not any retained tissue. When do you get your results back? xx


----------



## L4hope

Mo what a mess, I'm sorry. Thank god you didn't listen to your doc! Sometimes we just know our bodies better. :hugs:

Sandy you're almost there! You'll find a lot of FET success stories out there and let's hope we add to that list. :)


----------



## BabyD225

Good Morning All- (well it's morning here)

So today is 6dp3dt... and I had such horrible cramps all night. I feel OK now.. but it kept waking me up.. I'm hoping its implantation. I also POAS this morning as I do every morning... I used FRER and i thought i was imagining it but theres a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY faint second line.. like almost so faint you could only see it held up to light.. Its SO early to test I know.. but I'm neurotic and need to know before my beta. Is this too early for a BFP?? And if I'm feeling implantation cramping then HCG shouldnt be in my pee yet, right?

I know the trigger left me.. i tested it out.. does FRER have evap lines ever? I'll test again tonight and tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi All,

I received bad news on Monday. My HcG went down from 80 on Thursday to 50 on Monday, which my RE said indicates a chemical pregnancy. I was (and am) devastated. Trying to look forward and stay positive, but it's difficult. I'll be meeting with my RE on Friday to discuss next steps. Sucks :(

Sorry for not catching up on all of the posts from the last few days, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## BabyD225

greyhoundmom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received bad news on Monday. My HcG went down from 80 on Thursday to 50 on Monday, which my RE said indicates a chemical pregnancy. I was (and am) devastated. Trying to look forward and stay positive, but it's difficult. I'll be meeting with my RE on Friday to discuss next steps. Sucks :(
> 
> Sorry for not catching up on all of the posts from the last few days, hope you are all doing well.

Greyhound-- I'm so sorry.. hugs to you.. thinking of you


----------



## Edamame

Boofle, I was asking about the method. I'm so sorry it didn't make it. I agree that a private consult and see what you think before making a decision. Is there a way to get a different doctor at your old clinic? 

Mo- unbelievable. I hope they comp you whatever you need, what a bunch of crap. 

Sandy, both of my sister's kids were successful FET babies after a fresh failure! (Two full ivf cycles over three years).

BabyD, I hope it is a true line!

Greyhound, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs, and I hope for better things for you. Hope your doc can give you some answers on Friday.


----------



## everhopeful

greyhoundmom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received bad news on Monday. My HcG went down from 80 on Thursday to 50 on Monday, which my RE said indicates a chemical pregnancy. I was (and am) devastated. Trying to look forward and stay positive, but it's difficult. I'll be meeting with my RE on Friday to discuss next steps. Sucks :(
> 
> Sorry for not catching up on all of the posts from the last few days, hope you are all doing well.

I'm so sorry!! I've just been through that and it's really not easy!! I'm so so sorry!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Baby - The cramping can certainly be implantation and embryo settling in nicely!!

Keep POAS and see what happens!! Very exciting!! 

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Baby!! I had a good amount of cramping. A think a line is good but id wait to call it until 12 dpo due to trigger or if it's darker tomorrow!! Excited for you!


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Baby!! I had a good amount of cramping. A think a line is good but id wait to call it until 12 dpo due to trigger or if it's darker tomorrow!! Excited for you!

I had my trigger on Saturday Feb 2nd... and it was only 5,000iu... i tested it out.. hoping its not an evap line!! :)


----------



## Sandy83

I'm so sorry greyhound :hugs:

BabyD, Fx'd that it gets darker over the next couple of days :happydance: 

Edamame, great to know of your sisters FET success it is always good to hear these stories, roll on Friday! xx


----------



## Mells54

Mo, so glad you got things checked out. Sometimes these docs are so busy they lose some of their bedside manner.

Boofle, hugs to you. I hope that things will get easier for you and the stars will align and give you your BFP.

Grey, so sad. Hugs to you.

Sandy, almost there. I have everything crossed for your success.

BabyD, cramps are a good sign. I would just keep testing and see what happens. Good luck!

Ever, your time is fast approaching. In the mean time, enjoy that beautiful little boy of your. He is adorable.

ASM, just taking my shots one day at a time and hoping for the best. Grow follies, grow!


----------



## BabyD225

Ok because I'm crazy obsessed now.. i POAS again and had my assistants look at it.. second line is slightly darker now and they say its there for sure :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! I bet it's real!! only 5000 trigger it's gone by now!!!


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Yay!! I bet it's real!! only 5000 trigger it's gone by now!!!

Thanks i sure hope so.. I'm trying to post a picture but all my pictures from my blackberry are blurry.. i'm trying!!

fingers crossed :happydance:!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Baby - that's incredibly exciting!! An early congrats! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mells, hoping your follies keep growing strong!! Not long!! I'm excited for March and my FET and yes until then and always enjoying my little chap. I do appreciate I am very very lucky. But it is also heartbreaking when he asks why he hasn't got a brother or sister yet. All his cousins and friends have siblings. One step at a time here but I do appreciate how incredibly blessed we are for having him.
Xx


----------



## L4hope

Greyhound so sorry dear, there are no words for this disappointment. :hugs:

BabyD, sounds promising that this could be your bfp!! 

Mells hope those follies are growing nicely for you


----------



## MoBaby

Greyhound: sooo sorry :( :( 

Afm: bloodwork shows I did not ovulate so I'm calling Clearblue for a refund or something since they said I did....

Progesterone was only 0.7 Estrogen was 39 and Hcg was 9.6!!! I cannot believe my Hcg is still elevated! Ugh!! So he wants me to start provera today to get this lining to shed and to get this cyst gone. So this means march will not be transfer month for me :( I am so freaking upset right now because I didn't want anymore hormones and 2 I wanted to cycle in march but now things are all screwed up. Figures as stuff like this always happens to me.


----------



## Mells54

everhopeful said:


> Mells, hoping your follies keep growing strong!! Not long!! I'm excited for March and my FET and yes until then and always enjoying my little chap. I do appreciate I am very very lucky. But it is also heartbreaking when he asks why he hasn't got a brother or sister yet. All his cousins and friends have siblings. One step at a time here but I do appreciate how incredibly blessed we are for having him.
> Xx

I'm sure it is difficult. I had a friend that had trouble getting pregnant the second time around, and her daughter was always asking for a sibling. Her Christmas list consisted on just this request. Well, I just talked to her recently, and she is having a little boy this summer. Needless to say they are all ecstatic! I can't imagine this is easy for anybody regardless if we already have babes or not.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Grey- I am so so sorry to read your news. :hug: I went through this in January, and it is awful. I hope you can move forward soon after. That helped me a lot. Sending you giant :hugs: and healing vibes.


----------



## LotusBlossom

BabyD- I hope it's a real BFP and your lines get darker in the next couple days! Fingers crossed!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Thank you so much everyone. It's nice to have somewhere to go where others understand.



LotusBlossom said:


> Grey- I am so so sorry to read your news. :hug: I went through this in January, and it is awful. I hope you can move forward soon after. That helped me a lot. Sending you giant :hugs: and healing vibes.

Lotus - I couldn't agree more about moving forward. I have found through this whole process that looking ahead and not overly stressing about things that have happened in the past is the key to my positivity. While it was awful to get the news and to know now that I'm back to square one again, I am looking forward to going back in on Friday and talking about our new game plan. And thank you for your note.


----------



## mrs.e.e

BabyD225 said:


> Good Morning All- (well it's morning here)
> 
> So today is 6dp3dt... and I had such horrible cramps all night. I feel OK now.. but it kept waking me up.. I'm hoping its implantation. I also POAS this morning as I do every morning... I used FRER and i thought i was imagining it but theres a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY faint second line.. like almost so faint you could only see it held up to light.. Its SO early to test I know.. but I'm neurotic and need to know before my beta. Is this too early for a BFP?? And if I'm feeling implantation cramping then HCG shouldnt be in my pee yet, right?
> 
> I know the trigger left me.. i tested it out.. does FRER have evap lines ever? I'll test again tonight and tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

I got a bfp at 5 dp5dt on a clear blue digital so it's v early to get a bfp at 9 but it is possible try dipping the stick rather than flow I read if testing early it picks up the hormone better ...... No idea if that's true


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, BabyD! I tested out my trigger during my fresh cycle and then got my BFP at 5dp5dt, so I think this is it. Sticky vibes!

Greyhound: I'm so sorry to hear this. I know how hard it can be. It sounds like it's resolving naturally, so you won't need a D&C.

Mo: that's such a bummer. You truly deserve a break already! The good thing is that you're young and have more time than some of us (me). I know that doesn't make this less frustrating now. We'll get through these setbacks together. :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Mo and Boofle--- I a, so sad by yours updates you two are really having a tough time of it :(

Grey--- SOOOOOOOOO sorry :( :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mo, so sorry you are getting another delay it's just typical of this whole process but at least you will hopefully be all sorted for the next cycle and get that amazing BFP :hugs:

BabyD, can't wait to see if you tested again this morning! :happydance:

AFM, 1 more sleep woo hoo! Starting to feel really positive about this FET my body is in good shape and I'm mentally prepared for this lots of PMA but being realistic at the same time. Can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Somebody's excited!! Yay Sandy. This time tomorrow you'll be or getting ready to be PUPO! I forget if you transfer one or two? How many frosties do you have?


----------



## Sandy83

L4, what makes you think that!!!!!!!:blush: I think I've waited that long I can't believe it's actually here! 

We are transferring 2 x 6 day blastocysts :happydance: After this no frosties left! xx


----------



## cali_kt

Turkey- Welcome to the thread! You will love it here!

Sandy- Good luck tomorrow! :dance: So exciting for transfer day to be here!!

Edamame- Yay for being PUPO! :wahoo:

First- Our transfers are so close. You're the 6th and I'm the 5th!

Lotus- Glad to hear that things are moving along! Have you found out which state you 
are moving to for sure?

Babies- Glad EC went well and the fert report was great. How are you feeling now?

Wanna- How exciting to hear that heartbeat! I can't wait for that moment.

Boofle- I'm sooo sorry. That is my biggest fear. Why is the thaw so dangerous? :hugs:

Mo- I'm sorry to hear you have to wait some more. Sometimes it just feels like endless waiting. 

Grey- Sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


AFM- Decreased to 5 of Lupron. Start Vivelle (estrogen patches) today. Feb 25th is my lining check. I'm just so ready to be preganant. The waiting game seems to never end.


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Mo, so sorry you are getting another delay it's just typical of this whole process but at least you will hopefully be all sorted for the next cycle and get that amazing BFP :hugs:
> 
> BabyD, can't wait to see if you tested again this morning! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, 1 more sleep woo hoo! Starting to feel really positive about this FET my body is in good shape and I'm mentally prepared for this lots of PMA but being realistic at the same time. Can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I did test again this morning and the line is ever so slightly darker than yesterday.. today is 7dp3dt so I'm eager to test tonight and tomorrow again... I hope this is for real! I haven't told DH anything yet.. I want to make sure it's real!:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd for you BabyD, I don't know how you are keeping it from DH i know i would end up saying something :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Fx'd for you BabyD, I don't know how you are keeping it from DH i know i would end up saying something :hugs: xx

Haha i dont want to say its something and then turn out wrong. So I figured if it's a true BFP i want to do something special on Sunday to tell him.. like a scavenger hunt... 'cinnabun in the oven'....'prego pasta sauce'... 't-shirt that says something funny like "she's eating for two- he's drinking for three" '....leads to pos HPT... silly idea?


----------



## Sandy83

Ah that's fab, I'll look forward to hearing what you do and how he reacted! It's a really good idea actually xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I have fx'd for you! I can't wait to see your BFP.

babyD, sounds promising. I love the idea of a surprise. For us DH is always right there when I decide to POAS, so a surprise wouldn't work...LOL!


----------



## L4hope

BabyD glad the line is getting darker for you! That will be fun to surprise dh with the news. 

Sandy yeah I know the feeling. Sometimes it seems like so long to get to this point again you're just so excited when the day finally arrives. When we were on our way to my FET my mouth was going like a bell clapper on a ducks ass. I caught myself and said to dh I guess I'm a bit excited/anxious! :haha: I'm in the same boat as you, two blasts transferred and none left frozen. That just means its going to work for us right?!


----------



## L4hope

Bluebell how's it going? You surviving the wait?


----------



## Sandy83

L4, I'll probably be the same as you on the way to ET. I've got to call I'm the morning to see what time I'll be going in as they thaw them first then give you a time will be afternoon tho. So probably be excited all morning!!!! Yeah i definitely think this go is the one for us! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

MoBaby said:


> Greyhound: sooo sorry :( :(
> 
> Afm: bloodwork shows I did not ovulate so I'm calling Clearblue for a refund or something since they said I did....
> 
> Progesterone was only 0.7 Estrogen was 39 and Hcg was 9.6!!! I cannot believe my Hcg is still elevated! Ugh!! So he wants me to start provera today to get this lining to shed and to get this cyst gone. So this means march will not be transfer month for me :( I am so freaking upset right now because I didn't want anymore hormones and 2 I wanted to cycle in march but now things are all screwed up. Figures as stuff like this always happens to me.

Sorry to hear that you're not going to be able to start. How lame is that that your HCG is still 9.6!!! I'll be keeping my FX'd that you can start sooner than later! 



Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Mo, so sorry you are getting another delay it's just typical of this whole process but at least you will hopefully be all sorted for the next cycle and get that amazing BFP :hugs:
> 
> BabyD, can't wait to see if you tested again this morning! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, 1 more sleep woo hoo! Starting to feel really positive about this FET my body is in good shape and I'm mentally prepared for this lots of PMA but being realistic at the same time. Can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

PMA all the way :happydance: When is your OTD?



cali_kt said:


> Turkey- Welcome to the thread! You will love it here!
> 
> Sandy- Good luck tomorrow! :dance: So exciting for transfer day to be here!!
> 
> Edamame- Yay for being PUPO! :wahoo:
> 
> First- Our transfers are so close. You're the 6th and I'm the 5th!
> 
> Lotus- Glad to hear that things are moving along! Have you found out which state you
> are moving to for sure?
> 
> Babies- Glad EC went well and the fert report was great. How are you feeling now?
> 
> Wanna- How exciting to hear that heartbeat! I can't wait for that moment.
> 
> Boofle- I'm sooo sorry. That is my biggest fear. Why is the thaw so dangerous? :hugs:
> 
> Mo- I'm sorry to hear you have to wait some more. Sometimes it just feels like endless waiting.
> 
> Grey- Sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM- Decreased to 5 of Lupron. Start Vivelle (estrogen patches) today. Feb 25th is my lining check. I'm just so ready to be preganant. The waiting game seems to never end.

Yay for starting stims! I totally get where you're coming from with this waiting game never ending! I've (along with all of you) have wanted to get pregnant for the last 2 years and some months. I can't wait! I want to get big! 



BabyD225 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> Mo, so sorry you are getting another delay it's just typical of this whole process but at least you will hopefully be all sorted for the next cycle and get that amazing BFP :hugs:
> 
> BabyD, can't wait to see if you tested again this morning! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, 1 more sleep woo hoo! Starting to feel really positive about this FET my body is in good shape and I'm mentally prepared for this lots of PMA but being realistic at the same time. Can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I did test again this morning and the line is ever so slightly darker than yesterday.. today is 7dp3dt so I'm eager to test tonight and tomorrow again... I hope this is for real! I haven't told DH anything yet.. I want to make sure it's real!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yay for a darker line! So happy for you, can you post pictures of the tests? I loooove to line spot :)

AFM - just trucking along with the lupron shots. I stopped the BCP's 2/12 so Tuesday and now I'm just continuing on with the lupron waiting for AF to come. I've also been having some pretty intense cramping going on. I'm not sure if it's my period getting ready to come or if it's the cyst and the medications are irritating it .... Oh well. I really hope it's AF coming but I doubt it. My doctor said I should get my period around 2/15 but that would mean my cycle was only 25 days long and I normally have 31-33 day cycles so ... I'm thinking next Friday. Only time will tell though!


----------



## L4hope

Ash you're getting there girl! You should get AF in the next day or so. It doesn't matter what you're normal cycle is because they manipulate it with bcp. Won't be long now and you'll be stimming and growing those follies!


----------



## BabyD225

Ash- I'm trying to take a pic with my blackberry but its dark where my desk is and I'm trying to be discrete lol... I'll keep trying.. would love your opinion babe!

Bluebell- how is ur 2ww going??? :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Baby I'm Soooooo pleased for you hun. 
Don't know how you're keeping it a secret lol I love your idea of a scavenger hunt :haha:
Sandy this is gonna be the one for you I just know it :hugs:
Grey I'm so sorry I know only too well how that feels :cry: but you sound like you've got a good attitude and will be ready soon to move on to the next step :hugs:
Afm still waiting to hear from the private clinic but they did say 5-7 days I'm just so darn impatient. I feel okay back at work today.
Everyone else thanks for your thoughts it means a lot. Edamame and wannabe I keep mixing you two up lol :dohh: hugs to everyone on this thread :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope - thanks girl! I sure do hope it comes tomorrow! Last time I was on lupron it took 14 days though!!!!!! I was like WTF! :haha: 

baby - I saw the picture on the other thread and even though it was blurry I can definitely see the line!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Cali_kt- We are moving to VA. ;) It took a while, but it's all straightened out now. I'm glad you have a date for your FET. My beta is the day of your FET! Mine is next Wed, and I keep saying the same thing, I'm so ready to be pregnant. :winkwink: It was very brief last time, but it was a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Bluebell bun

L4hope said:


> Bluebell how's it going? You surviving the wait?

Mmm, just about! I'm finding it really tough to be honest. I've had no symptoms really and refuse to test before OTD for fear of disappointment and even more worry. Have felt quite tearful and was really upset during the night two nights ago at the thought of another failure. How are you getting on? 

Baby D, wow, I thought it would be far to early to test. From all that I've read hcg should only be starting to get produced now? Hopefully this is it for you.

Grey, so sorry. Feel gutted for you xx

Boofle, again so sorry you didn't get to transfer. Big hugs x

Mo, what a rough time you are having also. It just doesn't get easier this whole business x


----------



## L4hope

Oh Baby I know how you feel my dear. I was doing pretty good, but it's getting harder as it gets closer to the moment of truth. I am hopeful as you should be too. But there's also the realistic side of me and especially with three previous failures that I start to think about if it doesn't work. The thought of a third fresh cycle is exhausting mentally, physically, emotionally, and financially. But we still have lots of hope even with no symptoms. I have only had a little cramping here and there but that can go either way. Any of it can go either 
way. But I agree with you about testing early. I've done that and it's been worse cuz then I wonder is it too soon and I'm just a mess. We can do this, only a few more days. Either way we'll be here to support each other. Keep hoping for the best girl! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Oops typing glitch...^ message to you Bluebell


----------



## Boofle

Oh girls I really hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

L4hope said:


> Oh Baby I know how you feel my dear. I was doing pretty good, but it's getting harder as it gets closer to the moment of truth. I am hopeful as you should be too. But there's also the realistic side of me and especially with three previous failures that I start to think about if it doesn't work. The thought of a third fresh cycle is exhausting mentally, physically, emotionally, and financially. But we still have lots of hope even with no symptoms. I have only had a little cramping here and there but that can go either way. Any of it can go either
> way. But I agree with you about testing early. I've done that and it's been worse cuz then I wonder is it too soon and I'm just a mess. We can do this, only a few more days. Either way we'll be here to support each other. Keep hoping for the best girl! :hugs:

I know it is the thought of another fresh cycle that is soul destroying. To spend even more money with still no guarantee of anything in return is so hard. Emotionally this has been so much tougher that I would have believed. I keep reminding myself that this is further than we have ever been before with a decent blast transferred but it's really difficult. I also keep reminding myself that is ridiculously early to notice anything at all symptom wise at this stage. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Bluebell and L4hope.. The devastation of a failure is something I can't even imagine pushing through.. emotionally, financially, physically...

We're all on the same point in our 2ww.. I've read people have gotten BFP as early as 6dp3dt and as late as 12dp3dt.. My second line is there today.. just hoping tomorrow is darker. i've had bad cramping a couple of nights ago- it actually woke me up. My boobs have been sore.. but they've been like that since the transfer so it must be progesterone. I've been having more runny CM.. dont know if thats normal- but just since yesterday- I wonder if it's because I 'scooped out' the crinone (GROSS I KNOW SORRY)

I can't deal with the anxiety of the waiting until tuesday! I want to know either way before so the news isn't shocking when they call. Hopeful for all of us! This is quite the emotional ride....


----------



## WannabeeMum

I've been away for a few days but you girls have been busy on here. 

Sandy - so excited for you! I hope your transfer goes well!!!

Boofle - I'm so sorry about your FET. Sending you a big hug and hoping the next cycle at the new clinic is your time. 

MO - that's ridiculous that you had to force yourself on the doctor to get tests done, but glad to hear that you got things sorted. 

Grey - I can only imagine how you feel. I'm so sorry hun. Sending you hugs and positive vibes for your next cycle. 

Baby - I had a lot of cramping. Was sure that meant I was getting AF and broke down in tears. But, like you, tested on about day 11 and got that faint line that kept getting darker. So I think these are all good signs for you!!! So exciting!!! Keep posting your line results - I'm pulling for you!!!


----------



## Boofle

Sandy it's the big day :happydance: thinking of you hun now go get ur embies on board :happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy!! Have a great day!!! Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies, just rang and got to ring nearer noon to get the time I' ll be going in. Using this time to relax and get myself ready xx


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind if I join.

I had Egg Retreival on 1st Feb and they got 25 eggs resulting in a 'freeze all' and a lovely case of OHSS.

I was a bit gutted to have to do the two month wait but happy to have 5 little frosties waiting for me.

They rang today saying they are going to do a natural cycle. Not sure what it means, and not sure if its a good thing. 
Will probably have the transfer around the end of March I think depending on my cycle length. Wishing the days away :-(


----------



## everhopeful

welcome lyghtning - I am sorry that you got OHSS!! ARe you feeling alright at the moment?

I will be doing my FET late MArch with a natural cycle too... Just means they follow your ovulation, check lining and put embies back when lining is good!! No drugs.. well thats the idea anyway. I do have to have some drugs and of course the progesterone..

Sandy - in just a few hours... how exciting...


----------



## cali_kt

LotusBlossom said:


> Cali_kt- We are moving to VA. ;) It took a while, but it's all straightened out now. I'm glad you have a date for your FET. My beta is the day of your FET! Mine is next Wed, and I keep saying the same thing, I'm so ready to be pregnant. :winkwink: It was very brief last time, but it was a wonderful feeling.

Glad you finally know where you are going to call home! I used to live in VA. I lived in No Va outside of D.C.! Love it there. It's a beautiful place. So March 5 is going to be a lucky day for us!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cali_kt

Sandy!! Good luck today!

BabyD- I don't know how you are keeping it from DH. I would totally blab my big mouth. Anymore ideas on special ways to tell him? I want to tell my parents a special way...been trying to think of those ideas.

Lyght- We both got OHSS together! How are you doing? I'm back to my old self. I'm doing my FET on March 5. Good luck with your natural cycle!


----------



## Sandy83

Well just got the phone call going in at 1:15 which is in 45 mins but bad news only one has made it through thaw to a standard good enough to implant, disappointed that both didn't make it but glad we have at least one xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy: good luck!! Sorry one didnt survive but one is great!!!! FX for you!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - good luck today!! I'm sorry one didn't make it but fx for your other one! You will be PUPO yay!!!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, good luck today! All it takes is one...


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, sorry one didn't make it, but it only takes one right?! Have a good transfer!! PUPO here you come!


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy- GOOD LUCK! CAN"T WAIT FOR YOU TO BE PUPO!!!

Here's today's test.. even darker.. is this a bfp?
 



Attached Files:







Queens-20130215-00057.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Edamame

Sandy! Best of luck today! Stickie thoughts! 

BabyD, that is no doubt a bfp! Congrats!! 

Lyght- welcome! Sorry about ohss, but FETs have a very good success rate, and your body won't be so beat up for it.


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy... all it takes is one!!!

Baby - that is most certainly a BFP - congrats!!!! Remind me, how many did you put back?? 

xx


----------



## BabyD225

everhopeful said:


> Sandy... all it takes is one!!!
> 
> Baby - that is most certainly a BFP - congrats!!!! Remind me, how many did you put back??
> 
> xx

I put one embryo back on a three day transfer.. thanks!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies, well I'm officially PUPO!!!!! :happydance: transfer went really well, extremely happy at ether moment got a good feeling about this one! Only 8 days til OTD xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks ladies, well I'm officially PUPO!!!!! :happydance: transfer went really well, extremely happy at ether moment got a good feeling about this one! Only 8 days til OTD xx

YAYY SANDY!!!! How many did you put in? 2? Welcome to the OTD wait!! Relax and enjoy this time!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Only 1 put back as the other one want expanding after the thaw xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: congratulations that today is your ET! The wait is over :happydance: Sorry that one didn't make it, but you know that the one that did is strong.

BabyD: yes, that is a BFP! :happydance: Now, it just needs to keep getting darker. When is your OTD?


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Only 1 put back as the other one want expanding after the thaw xx

Great! Sticky Vibes your way!!! So excited for yoU!!

Firsttry- OTD is Tues.. so a few more days.. they make us wait so long- they said they have number guidelines they like to check it against.. Line is getting darker and darker with every pee.. so exciting!! How ru????


----------



## everhopeful

Baby- I think it's time to get very excited!! Massive congrats!!


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - very happy for you!! Really hoping this is the one for you!!! Great to feel so positive about it! Xx


----------



## BabyD225

everhopeful said:


> Baby- I think it's time to get very excited!! Massive congrats!!

I'm being so cautious.. I can't believe it..lol We've been trying for so long that our first BFP is unreal! I wont believe it until I get the beta and first sono!! Thank you!! xoxo


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Only 1 put back as the other one want expanding after the thaw xx
> 
> Great! Sticky Vibes your way!!! So excited for yoU!!
> 
> Firsttry- OTD is Tues.. so a few more days.. they make us wait so long- they said they have number guidelines they like to check it against.. Line is getting darker and darker with every pee.. so exciting!! How ru????Click to expand...

Thanks for asking. I'm doing well. Waiting for AF post BCP. She's due today. Then, baseline tests tomorrow. Only 19 days til transfer! 

I had spoken with the RE and settled on transferring 2 :cold:s, but when I told DH, he said "what about my opinion?" Oops! So, we are going to talk to the RE again today :shrug:


----------



## BabyD225

FirstTry said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Only 1 put back as the other one want expanding after the thaw xx
> 
> Great! Sticky Vibes your way!!! So excited for yoU!!
> 
> Firsttry- OTD is Tues.. so a few more days.. they make us wait so long- they said they have number guidelines they like to check it against.. Line is getting darker and darker with every pee.. so exciting!! How ru????Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well. Waiting for AF post BCP. She's due today. Then, baseline tests tomorrow. Only 19 days til transfer!
> 
> I had spoken with the RE and settled on transferring 2 :cold:s, but when I told DH, he said "what about my opinion?" Oops! So, we are going to talk to the RE again today :shrug:Click to expand...

HAHAH too funny... Hope AF shows soon! I'm sure you'll end up on 2- doesnt DH know his opinion doesnt matter? hah Just kidding... good luck at the appt! Let me know what you decide


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Ever, just dropping in to say I love your updated profile pic! Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## everhopeful

Chase, thank you!! How are you?? 14 weeks! Wow!! Time is going by quickly. Xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

everhopeful said:


> Chase, thank you!! How are you?? 14 weeks! Wow!! Time is going by quickly. Xx

Time seems to be going slooooow to me - I'm like a little kid waiting for Christmas. Seems like it's never going to come!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just an update. AF ended up coming on time so I should be starting stims in about 3 days. :)


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, congrats on being PUPO!

Chase, don't rush things, most ppl tell me that time flies once their babies are born.

Ash, good news!

AFM, had my second scan today and I have about 8 follies total with a few smaller ones they are hoping will catch up. EC later next week.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay mells!! That's a good amount and im sure the smaller ones will catch up by the time you get to EC


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> Yay mells!! That's a good amount and im sure the smaller ones will catch up by the time you get to EC

Ash- Yay for AF!! What hosp do you go to? i dont know if ive asked that before!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Baby - I go to rma new york


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy- Congrats on being PUPO! :dance:
BabyD- That is DEFINITELY a :bfp: !!! :wohoo:
Ash- Yay for getting started! Time will fly by once you start stims. I can't wait to see you get your BFP. :hugs:
First- 19 days! The countdown begins! :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> Baby - I go to rma new york

Do you like them? I've been going to North Shore-LIJ.. that's where all my doctors are.. love them! I also heard Cornell is unbelievable..


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD, looks like a bfp woo hoo!

Ash, yay for AF

Mells, sounds like it's all go for you not long now!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and hope everyone has a good weekend another big week fort this thread next week can't wait to see those bfp coming through xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Baby - I do like them. I do not get a long with one of my nurses but she seems to not call that much so I think she got the hint finally and makes other people call. :)


----------



## Babiesimready

Update ladies!
so 19 out of my 30 eggs were fertilized and 13 are of excellent to great qualities...I'm sooo excited about the numbers. I transferred 2 grade As today and they'll let me know how many are going to the freezer. I'm so thankful :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

babies - that's awesome! Congrats on so many great embies!!!! I hope you get your bfp though and don't need the rest! :happydance:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!

Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!

Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabeemum - oh I'm sure they will, it's the weekend :) The cramps are killing me but the day is almost over, thank god!


----------



## BabyD225

WannabeeMum said:


> Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!
> 
> Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.

Wannabee- It seriously doesn't feel real AT ALL... I've peed on about 10 sticks now of different types and they're all positive.. i don't know when I'll believe it! How are you feeling??


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready what a great fert report! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## WannabeeMum

ashknowsbest said:


> wannabeemum - oh I'm sure they will, it's the weekend :) The cramps are killing me but the day is almost over, thank god!

Hopefully this is the last time you have to deal with AF for a while. Hang in there...


----------



## alicatt

Sandy and Babies - :yipee: you are PUPO, Sandy, sorry you didn't get to transfer 2, but you know, it only takes 1!!! 

Baby - :headspin: so happy to see your BFP, when/how are you going to tell DH?


AFM - I got my period a few hours ago, YAY! I don't think its strong enough so my official CD 1 will probably not be until tomorrow, but AF is definitely on the way. 

*QUESTION * I have been taking provera 2x a day for the last 8 days, and I still have 2 more days of pills to take. Am I supposed to continue them or can I just skip them? Normally I would call my FS office, but I didn't get my period until about 5:30pm and by then they were closed :growlmad: So I don't know if I should continue them or not. I would prefer not as I think they have been contributing to my constant migraines. What do you all think? :shrug:

So I did the math, and my FET should be around April 4th, which puts my due date at Dec 20th. :yipee:

Thanks for your help!! :hug:


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!
> 
> Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.
> 
> Wannabee- It seriously doesn't feel real AT ALL... I've peed on about 10 sticks now of different types and they're all positive.. i don't know when I'll believe it! How are you feeling??Click to expand...

I feel the same way. I thought my ultrasound would do the trick but it still hasn't hit me. I keep looking at my scan picture to remind myself that it is for real. Maybe when we feel the first kick it will set in?? 

I'm doing ok. I've been very emotional and can go from happy to sad in a matter of minutes, but am blaming that on the hormones. Other than that, I had a few days of morning (actually mine came around dinner time) sickness and that's about it. 

Enjoy the moment. Celebrate with you hubby. And be grateful that it's all happening....


----------



## BabyD225

WannabeeMum said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!
> 
> Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.
> 
> Wannabee- It seriously doesn't feel real AT ALL... I've peed on about 10 sticks now of different types and they're all positive.. i don't know when I'll believe it! How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way. I thought my ultrasound would do the trick but it still hasn't hit me. I keep looking at my scan picture to remind myself that it is for real. Maybe when we feel the first kick it will set in??
> 
> I'm doing ok. I've been very emotional and can go from happy to sad in a matter of minutes, but am blaming that on the hormones. Other than that, I had a few days of morning (actually mine came around dinner time) sickness and that's about it.
> 
> Enjoy the moment. Celebrate with you hubby. And be grateful that it's all happening....Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm surprised I saw the BFP so soon... the line on FRER was verrrrry faint from 6dp3dt on. My boobs have been sore- but that's probably the progesterone because it's been for over a week now. It's 8:45pm here and it's the second night that my sense of smell is so strong that it's making me queasy as I lay in bed. I didn't think that I could get symptoms so soon, but I guess everyone's body is different! I've had moments of emotional swings, like you, and I feel bloated like I haven't used the bathroom in a few days. When do you get your first ultrasound??

I guess we've been trying for so long that now that the reality of it set in- I know less about pregnancy than I thought!!! I even was going to go shopping today and then I realized that I don't want to waste money on clothes that aren't going to fit soon! Also- do you exercise or sex? My RE never told me if it's ok... I'm sure I'll hear at my next appt. xoxo

:hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> Sandy and Babies - :yipee: you are PUPO, Sandy, sorry you didn't get to transfer 2, but you know, it only takes 1!!!
> 
> Baby - :headspin: so happy to see your BFP, when/how are you going to tell DH?
> 
> 
> AFM - I got my period a few hours ago, YAY! I don't think its strong enough so my official CD 1 will probably not be until tomorrow, but AF is definitely on the way.
> 
> *QUESTION * I have been taking provera 2x a day for the last 8 days, and I still have 2 more days of pills to take. Am I supposed to continue them or can I just skip them? Normally I would call my FS office, but I didn't get my period until about 5:30pm and by then they were closed :growlmad: So I don't know if I should continue them or not. I would prefer not as I think they have been contributing to my constant migraines. What do you all think? :shrug:
> 
> So I did the math, and my FET should be around April 4th, which puts my due date at Dec 20th. :yipee:
> 
> Thanks for your help!! :hug:

Thanks Alicatt! We have a busy day tomorrow- I'm getting my hair done, have a work consult and DH is going to a basketball game with his dad and sister so I decided to wait until Sunday to tell him... I'm going to send him on a mini scavenger hunt around the house. 

First I have him opening this directional scrapbook which tells him to turn on iTunes to a playlist of a few songs (for instance, notorious big- big poppa (thought he'd laugh at this one), mariah carey- always be my baby, and our wedding songs- "Brooklyn Bridge" by Lee Dewyze and a few songs by my fav band- Blue October)...

from there, the next note says to take a bite out of the 'bun in the oven'- I bought cinnabons today! 

The next note says 'go to the fridge and take out 'prego' sauce for dinner (i'm part sicilian- we don't use jarred sauce :)

Then he has to go to the bookshelf and find the new read (he just reorganized our bookshelves and will find 'What to expect when you're expecting' instantly!)

The next note says to go to the dryer and take out a the shirt and put it on (I had a shirt made today that says "She's eating for two...I'm drinking for three!" I saw that online and I had to steal!

The next note says go sit on the couch and look at the scrapbook I made with me... I made a scrapbook of our IVF journey.. injection schedules.. all appts... hospital bracelet from retrieval and transfer...picture of our embryo.. positive pregnancy tests glued to a page at the end.... 

I know this was long but I thought maybe someone wanted to steal some ideas or help add to mine!! :):hugs:


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies - :yipee: you are PUPO, Sandy, sorry you didn't get to transfer 2, but you know, it only takes 1!!!
> 
> Baby - :headspin: so happy to see your BFP, when/how are you going to tell DH?
> 
> 
> AFM - I got my period a few hours ago, YAY! I don't think its strong enough so my official CD 1 will probably not be until tomorrow, but AF is definitely on the way.
> 
> *QUESTION * I have been taking provera 2x a day for the last 8 days, and I still have 2 more days of pills to take. Am I supposed to continue them or can I just skip them? Normally I would call my FS office, but I didn't get my period until about 5:30pm and by then they were closed :growlmad: So I don't know if I should continue them or not. I would prefer not as I think they have been contributing to my constant migraines. What do you all think? :shrug:
> 
> So I did the math, and my FET should be around April 4th, which puts my due date at Dec 20th. :yipee:
> 
> Thanks for your help!! :hug:
> 
> Thanks Alicatt! We have a busy day tomorrow- I'm getting my hair done, have a work consult and DH is going to a basketball game with his dad and sister so I decided to wait until Sunday to tell him... I'm going to send him on a mini scavenger hunt around the house.
> 
> First I have him opening this directional scrapbook which tells him to turn on iTunes to a playlist of a few songs (for instance, notorious big- big poppa (thought he'd laugh at this one), mariah carey- always be my baby, and our wedding songs- "Brooklyn Bridge" by Lee Dewyze and a few songs by my fav band- Blue October)...
> 
> from there, the next note says to take a bite out of the 'bun in the oven'- I bought cinnabons today!
> 
> The next note says 'go to the fridge and take out 'prego' sauce for dinner (i'm part sicilian- we don't use jarred sauce :)
> 
> Then he has to go to the bookshelf and find the new read (he just reorganized our bookshelves and will find 'What to expect when you're expecting' instantly!)
> 
> The next note says to go to the dryer and take out a the shirt and put it on (I had a shirt made today that says "She's eating for two...I'm drinking for three!" I saw that online and I had to steal!
> 
> The next note says go sit on the couch and look at the scrapbook I made with me... I made a scrapbook of our IVF journey.. injection schedules.. all appts... hospital bracelet from retrieval and transfer...picture of our embryo.. positive pregnancy tests glued to a page at the end....
> 
> I know this was long but I thought maybe someone wanted to steal some ideas or help add to mine!! :):hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds really cool! Although I'm sure he will figure things out pretty quickly since you did IVF, hasn't he been asking? 

Be careful with getting your hair done, a lot of hair products are not good for pregnancy. If you were planning on getting your hair colored, then you definitely need to ask if it is safe for pregnancy. I have been told that Aveda (sp) has safe hair color.

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

I go to Aveda salon and they said their products were fine when I was pg. Congrats baby d!
Love your scavenger hunt!!

Ali glad af came!! I started provera the other day for the never ending af , thick lining and cyst but when I took it to induce period they said to stop if af came. Hopefully you can call dr tomorrow.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I go to Aveda salon and they said their products were fine when I was pg. Congrats baby d!
> Love your scavenger hunt!!
> 
> Ali glad af came!! I started provera the other day for the never ending af , thick lining and cyst but when I took it to induce period they said to stop if af came. Hopefully you can call dr tomorrow.

Thanks Mo! I don't think I will call.. I'm just going to stop taking it. I honestly don't think those additional 4 pills are going to do much. I have my period, and that was the goal. As far as I'm concerned, the sooner I get off these pills the happier I will be, the faster my body will get back to a normal cycle :thumbup:

I'm glad that someone else had been told that Aveda has pregnancy safe hair color. I'm 40 and oh so grey. So I couldn't go 9 months without color! EEK! I'm dirty blonde so the greys are kind of hidden, but even so, I have to get some color correction!

Good luck with getting your body back to normal, I read your post a few days ago while stalking, but at the time I didn't have any updates. I hope your body heals soon so you can get on with your next cycle. :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks. I'm hoping that by taking this provera, my cyst goes away and this thick lining goes away and re lets me continue with natural fet... I was looking at the calendar and af will come a few days after expected so it really shouldn't mess things up unless that cyst is still there or the lining doesn't go back to normal.. So I'm still hoping a little for march fet! I'd really like a baby by the end of this year :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!
> 
> Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.
> 
> Wannabee- It seriously doesn't feel real AT ALL... I've peed on about 10 sticks now of different types and they're all positive.. i don't know when I'll believe it! How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way. I thought my ultrasound would do the trick but it still hasn't hit me. I keep looking at my scan picture to remind myself that it is for real. Maybe when we feel the first kick it will set in??
> 
> I'm doing ok. I've been very emotional and can go from happy to sad in a matter of minutes, but am blaming that on the hormones. Other than that, I had a few days of morning (actually mine came around dinner time) sickness and that's about it.
> 
> Enjoy the moment. Celebrate with you hubby. And be grateful that it's all happening....Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm surprised I saw the BFP so soon... the line on FRER was verrrrry faint from 6dp3dt on. My boobs have been sore- but that's probably the progesterone because it's been for over a week now. It's 8:45pm here and it's the second night that my sense of smell is so strong that it's making me queasy as I lay in bed. I didn't think that I could get symptoms so soon, but I guess everyone's body is different! I've had moments of emotional swings, like you, and I feel bloated like I haven't used the bathroom in a few days. When do you get your first ultrasound??
> 
> I guess we've been trying for so long that now that the reality of it set in- I know less about pregnancy than I thought!!! I even was going to go shopping today and then I realized that I don't want to waste money on clothes that aren't going to fit soon! Also- do you exercise or sex? My RE never told me if it's ok... I'm sure I'll hear at my next appt. xoxo
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

My boobs were instantly sore as well, and still are. I was, and still am, incredibly bloated. My FS said its because of the stimulation and the fact our ovaries expand so much and not to expect that to go away. So I literally look about 4 months pregnant. I too was shopping the other day and had to stop myself from purchasing - bought shoes instead and made my first maternity clothes purchase. My pants are no longer comfortable and I don't find the belly extenders to work well with a lot of my pants. I find myself sitting at my desk at work with my pants undone so I don't feel so uncomfortable. But this is what we've all been waiting for, so I'll take it. 

I had my scan last Tuesday. At the appointment the FS asked us a bunch o questions that we hadn't even thought of or discussed. Felt very silly and figured we had better get reading. We realized we have no idea what goes on in pregnancy and better educate ourselves. Thank goodness we have another few months to prepare. 

In terms of exercise, I've cut most out. I go to prenatal yoga and I walk and that's about it. Hard to do for a girl who is used to running Marathons but I just don't want to risk it. 

I didn't ask about sex. I've heard both positive and negatives. Most negatives were for those who have m/c'd prior - they should hold off until after the first trimester. Otherwise I heard that the extra blood flow is good for the baby. We have engaged once, and then I freaked myself off. I think I'll now hold off until the end of the first trimester. 

Love your idea of the scavenger hunt! How creative and what a moment it will be for hubby!! I just called mine into the bathroom and made him stare at the stick 

Let me know how it all turns out. When is your OTD???


----------



## Babiesimready

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks Alicatt! We have a busy day tomorrow- I'm getting my hair done, have a work consult and DH is going to a basketball game with his dad and sister so I decided to wait until Sunday to tell him... I'm going to send him on a mini scavenger hunt around the house.
> 
> First I have him opening this directional scrapbook which tells him to turn on iTunes to a playlist of a few songs (for instance, notorious big- big poppa (thought he'd laugh at this one), mariah carey- always be my baby, and our wedding songs- "Brooklyn Bridge" by Lee Dewyze and a few songs by my fav band- Blue October)...
> 
> from there, the next note says to take a bite out of the 'bun in the oven'- I bought cinnabons today!
> 
> The next note says 'go to the fridge and take out 'prego' sauce for dinner (i'm part sicilian- we don't use jarred sauce :)
> 
> Then he has to go to the bookshelf and find the new read (he just reorganized our bookshelves and will find 'What to expect when you're expecting' instantly!)
> 
> The next note says to go to the dryer and take out a the shirt and put it on (I had a shirt made today that says "She's eating for two...I'm drinking for three!" I saw that online and I had to steal!
> 
> The next note says go sit on the couch and look at the scrapbook I made with me... I made a scrapbook of our IVF journey.. injection schedules.. all appts... hospital bracelet from retrieval and transfer...picture of our embryo.. positive pregnancy tests glued to a page at the end....
> 
> I know this was long but I thought maybe someone wanted to steal some ideas or help add to mine!! :):hugs:


Awwww thats so sweet...gives me chills just reading and I wonder how he will feel. I cant wait for mine...congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies

Wondering if any of you can help starting to panic now!!!!!!! Went out sure a nice meal for valentines day with dh, obviously day before transfer everything was great had transfer yesterday afternoon no problems. Then last night came and looks like me and dh have food poisoning!!!!! TMI warning sorry but had diarrhea and vomiting all night. Will this affect my transfer and implantation starting to really freak out!!!!!!!! Any advice would be welcomed xx


----------



## AnnSue

Hi ladies.

I am new. May I join ?

Sandy, I don't think you have to worry. I've read that the embies implant or they don't... nothing you can do to let them "fall out" or something like that. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome annsue, where are you with your cycle. 

Thanks for the reassurance, I just think I was panicking xx


----------



## Boofle

Sandy sorry ur sick yuk I don't think it will affect your little embie either. When u think about all the people who get pregnant and don't know it and drink and do drugs etc. so I hope u can stop worrying hun :hugs: when's ur otd? :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Boofle, think this whole process can send you crazy :wacko: 

My OTD should be in 8 days time but that falls on a weekend so its now 25th feb so 9 days time hopefully the week will fly over but not counting on it 

Have you heard anything from the new clinic? Xx


----------



## Boofle

So do u have to go to the clinic for your ot? Not heard anything but when I submitted my self referral it did say 5-7 days I'm so impatient though. We're off to sunny Blackpool today hopefully take my mind of it all for a bit lol :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah I go to the clinic they take blood and I ring after 4pm that day to see if the test was positive. 

Well I hope you have a good time in blackpool. It will definitely help take your mind off things xx


----------



## AnnSue

I am 5dp5dt (FET)... waiting impatiently.


----------



## Boofle

Sandy will u poas beforehand?
Ann congrats on being pupo hope time flies for you too to your otd :hugs:


----------



## AnnSue

thankyou Boofle. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, no I won't be POAS before hand, I've seem so much heartache we the answer its negative would rather get the official result to be on the safe side. 

Annsue, good luck with your 2ww, there are a few of us the same. When is your OTD? Xx


----------



## AnnSue

blood test is on the 21st. 

You have great strength NOT to POAS...


----------



## Boofle

Ann I'm waiting to start my second round of ivf - moving clinic and waiting to have my first consultation. I had bad news on Tuesday when I should of had my last fet - my embie didn't survive the thaw :cry:


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Sandy- GOOD LUCK! CAN"T WAIT FOR YOU TO BE PUPO!!!
> 
> Here's today's test.. even darker.. is this a bfp?

Yayy BabyD congrats!! :happydance: That is a beautiful BFP!!! :yipee:


----------



## AnnSue

I am so sorry to hear about your embie Boofle. :hugs:

I wish this TTC journey was not so hard and hurtful. 

I just POAS... BFN!!!! :nope:


----------



## Em260

Wow, ladies this thread has been so active this week! I'm trying to get caught up on everyone. 

*Sandy* - I'm sorry you're sick :(. I don't think it will affect anything though. Just think of how many things happen to most women before they know they are pregnant. That little embie is snug in there. 

*Ali* - yay for AF!! Looks like your LO will be born in 2013!! 

*Mo* - fx for a March FET for you! I hope the provera does the trick. 

*Boofle* - I'm sorry your little embie didn't make it :(. Hopefully this new clinic is just what you need. I'm happy you won't be dealing with the frustration from the last place anymore. 

*Ash *- congrats on getting started!! Yayy!! Won't be long now!

*Mells* - sounds like everything is going really well! I bet you will have a lot more growth before ER. 

*First* - good luck at your baseline today! 19 days is not long at all yay!!

*Annsue* - welcome! 

*AFM* - I had a saline sono on Wednesday and my RE said my uterus looks perfect yay! He could already see some follicles developing. What a relief because I had this fear that my ovary wouldn't respond after being operated on. I go in for my first u/s and blood work on Monday.


----------



## Mells54

Oh Sandy, I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling sick.

Welcome AnnSue!

Em, congrats on some early follies. Isn't it such a relief?

Ali, so glad to hear AF has made her arrival. Such a pain is she sometimes...comes when we don't want her, and doesn't show when we need her to.


----------



## everhopeful

Em that's excellent news that your ovaries are working already!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ann- that's still very early!! Got time to change yet!! Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies....just had a quick question...did anyone have an emdometrial activation done during your Ivf prep month? My Dr said it might help implantation and I just wondered if anyone e else has been told about this?


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, oh so sorry to hear you got food poisoning! How awful and especially bad timing. I would be worried too, but that's what we do now right, worry about everything. But realistically I don't think it will have any impact. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Em that's great news you know your ovary is good to go and making follies!

AnnSue, welcome! I too am in the TWW from an FET. I see you POAS'd but it is still very early at only 5DP5DT. Are you going to test every day? I am 8DP5DT but have held off on testing so far. I'm trying to make it to my beta on Tuesday. It's definitely a tough wait...I might be going crazy!

Mo it sounds promising that you could still have your transfer in March. Cyst be gone!!


----------



## MoBaby

Ann there is still time!! Em yay for working ovary!! That's a great sign!!!


----------



## L4hope

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies....just had a quick question...did anyone have an emdometrial activation done during your Ivf prep month? My Dr said it might help implantation and I just wondered if anyone e else has been told about this?

Do you mean like an endometrial biopsy or "scratch" where they take a sample of the endometrium? The thought is that the trauma to the endometrium causes it to be more receptive to implantation. If we're talking about the same thing then yes I just had it done last month for my transfer last week. Still waiting to see if it worked. Is your doc recommending it for you?


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> I go to Aveda salon and they said their products were fine when I was pg. Congrats baby d!
> Love your scavenger hunt!!
> 
> Ali glad af came!! I started provera the other day for the never ending af , thick lining and cyst but when I took it to induce period they said to stop if af came. Hopefully you can call dr tomorrow.




WannabeeMum said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!
> 
> Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.
> 
> Wannabee- It seriously doesn't feel real AT ALL... I've peed on about 10 sticks now of different types and they're all positive.. i don't know when I'll believe it! How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way. I thought my ultrasound would do the trick but it still hasn't hit me. I keep looking at my scan picture to remind myself that it is for real. Maybe when we feel the first kick it will set in??
> 
> I'm doing ok. I've been very emotional and can go from happy to sad in a matter of minutes, but am blaming that on the hormones. Other than that, I had a few days of morning (actually mine came around dinner time) sickness and that's about it.
> 
> Enjoy the moment. Celebrate with you hubby. And be grateful that it's all happening....Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm surprised I saw the BFP so soon... the line on FRER was verrrrry faint from 6dp3dt on. My boobs have been sore- but that's probably the progesterone because it's been for over a week now. It's 8:45pm here and it's the second night that my sense of smell is so strong that it's making me queasy as I lay in bed. I didn't think that I could get symptoms so soon, but I guess everyone's body is different! I've had moments of emotional swings, like you, and I feel bloated like I haven't used the bathroom in a few days. When do you get your first ultrasound??
> 
> I guess we've been trying for so long that now that the reality of it set in- I know less about pregnancy than I thought!!! I even was going to go shopping today and then I realized that I don't want to waste money on clothes that aren't going to fit soon! Also- do you exercise or sex? My RE never told me if it's ok... I'm sure I'll hear at my next appt. xoxo
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs were instantly sore as well, and still are. I was, and still am, incredibly bloated. My FS said its because of the stimulation and the fact our ovaries expand so much and not to expect that to go away. So I literally look about 4 months pregnant. I too was shopping the other day and had to stop myself from purchasing - bought shoes instead and made my first maternity clothes purchase. My pants are no longer comfortable and I don't find the belly extenders to work well with a lot of my pants. I find myself sitting at my desk at work with my pants undone so I don't feel so uncomfortable. But this is what we've all been waiting for, so I'll take it.
> 
> I had my scan last Tuesday. At the appointment the FS asked us a bunch o questions that we hadn't even thought of or discussed. Felt very silly and figured we had better get reading. We realized we have no idea what goes on in pregnancy and better educate ourselves. Thank goodness we have another few months to prepare.
> 
> In terms of exercise, I've cut most out. I go to prenatal yoga and I walk and that's about it. Hard to do for a girl who is used to running Marathons but I just don't want to risk it.
> 
> I didn't ask about sex. I've heard both positive and negatives. Most negatives were for those who have m/c'd prior - they should hold off until after the first trimester. Otherwise I heard that the extra blood flow is good for the baby. We have engaged once, and then I freaked myself off. I think I'll now hold off until the end of the first trimester.
> 
> Love your idea of the scavenger hunt! How creative and what a moment it will be for hubby!! I just called mine into the bathroom and made him stare at the stick
> 
> Let me know how it all turns out. When is your OTD???Click to expand...




Sandy83 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Wondering if any of you can help starting to panic now!!!!!!! Went out sure a nice meal for valentines day with dh, obviously day before transfer everything was great had transfer yesterday afternoon no problems. Then last night came and looks like me and dh have food poisoning!!!!! TMI warning sorry but had diarrhea and vomiting all night. Will this affect my transfer and implantation starting to really freak out!!!!!!!! Any advice would be welcomed xx



Sandy- Feel better!!! Sucks to be sick.. I'm sure you're fine though! I read somewhere once that we should think of the embryo like a crumb in jelly... its not going anywhere! Hydrate! xooxo

Mobaby- Thanks.. I freaked out after Alicatt told me to be careful and cancelled my appt... I look like a skunk lol ... dark strip of hair down the middle and blonde highlights on the side! I'm too nervous to risk it and I'm kicking myself for not thinking of it sooner!! THanks Ali!

Wannabe-- I dont fit in my Jeans either! Its too early to get new clothes I feel but I'm just as bloated since ER and I have sweatpants or leggings on almost everyday! lol Those maternity pants look so comfy.. but I don't want to buy them and jinx myself. I'm going away with my inlaws in two weeks and I dont know how to avoid drinking for the weekend or what to say... We always have wine or martini's... any suggestions??????? My OTD is on tuesday... line is getting darker and darker on FRER and is now positive on those cheap mini strips and EPT.. 

does anyone know the HCG levels that are necessary to see positive on HPTs?


----------



## everhopeful

Baby- when I had to avoid alcohol I told everyone I was on antibiotics for a bad chest. Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

L4hope said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....just had a quick question...did anyone have an emdometrial activation done during your Ivf prep month? My Dr said it might help implantation and I just wondered if anyone e else has been told about this?
> 
> Do you mean like an endometrial biopsy or "scratch" where they take a sample of the endometrium? The thought is that the trauma to the endometrium causes it to be more receptive to implantation. If we're talking about the same thing then yes I just had it done last month for my transfer last week. Still waiting to see if it worked. Is your doc recommending it for you?Click to expand...

Wel I asked her if there is anything Icould be doing prior to starting IVF and she recommended it. I am asking about it because I have to travel for IVF as it is so that means another flight over prior to starting IVF for the scratch. She says it does improve implantation rates so I am just seeing if anyone else has done and if it is worth the extra cost. Also was it painful? I am asking because if Ihave it done I will fly over that morning and then fly home that evening. If I am going to be in pain then I would prefer to just stay over night and then fly home the next day.


----------



## Edamame

BabyD- Can't wait to hear how your husband takes the news! Your scavenger hunt sounds so cute! 

Sandy, I'm sure it will be fine- they are well protected in there! I hope you feel better quickly!

Welcome AnnSue! It still seems pretty early to test? I think we're about the same, I had my transfer on the 11. I'm trying not to POAS, too scared to see a bfn. And even if it is bfn I'd obsess that it is too early or the test was invalid or whatever. Just wish the beta was here already! Best of luck you see a line soon!

Em- yay for new follies! Grow grow grow!

Everyone, hope your weekend is going well!


----------



## L4hope

ttcbaby117 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....just had a quick question...did anyone have an emdometrial activation done during your Ivf prep month? My Dr said it might help implantation and I just wondered if anyone e else has been told about this?
> 
> Do you mean like an endometrial biopsy or "scratch" where they take a sample of the endometrium? The thought is that the trauma to the endometrium causes it to be more receptive to implantation. If we're talking about the same thing then yes I just had it done last month for my transfer last week. Still waiting to see if it worked. Is your doc recommending it for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Wel I asked her if there is anything Icould be doing prior to starting IVF and she recommended it. I am asking about it because I have to travel for IVF as it is so that means another flight over prior to starting IVF for the scratch. She says it does improve implantation rates so I am just seeing if anyone else has done and if it is worth the extra cost. Also was it painful? I am asking because if Ihave it done I will fly over that morning and then fly home that evening. If I am going to be in pain then I would prefer to just stay over night and then fly home the next day.Click to expand...

Oh my that stinks you have to travel for your treatment. How the heck do you do all if the monitoring appts that come with IVF? As far as the pain goes...it hurts like a mofo for the 30 seconds while it's happening. I took 600mg ibuprofen an hour before as directed. After you might have slight cramping but you should be fine to fly back home. I had mine done at 3:30pm and then rode in a car for 4 1/2 hours to attend a viewing and drive back home. I sure hope it's worth it! But it seems to have a good bit of support for being beneficial.


----------



## AnnSue

Edamame- thank you. Yes, it is still early.... Wishing you well. May this be your BFP month.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I go to Aveda salon and they said their products were fine when I was pg. Congrats baby d!
> Love your scavenger hunt!!
> 
> Ali glad af came!! I started provera the other day for the never ending af , thick lining and cyst but when I took it to induce period they said to stop if af came. Hopefully you can call dr tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!
> 
> Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.Click to expand...
> 
> Wannabee- It seriously doesn't feel real AT ALL... I've peed on about 10 sticks now of different types and they're all positive.. i don't know when I'll believe it! How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way. I thought my ultrasound would do the trick but it still hasn't hit me. I keep looking at my scan picture to remind myself that it is for real. Maybe when we feel the first kick it will set in??
> 
> I'm doing ok. I've been very emotional and can go from happy to sad in a matter of minutes, but am blaming that on the hormones. Other than that, I had a few days of morning (actually mine came around dinner time) sickness and that's about it.
> 
> Enjoy the moment. Celebrate with you hubby. And be grateful that it's all happening....Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm surprised I saw the BFP so soon... the line on FRER was verrrrry faint from 6dp3dt on. My boobs have been sore- but that's probably the progesterone because it's been for over a week now. It's 8:45pm here and it's the second night that my sense of smell is so strong that it's making me queasy as I lay in bed. I didn't think that I could get symptoms so soon, but I guess everyone's body is different! I've had moments of emotional swings, like you, and I feel bloated like I haven't used the bathroom in a few days. When do you get your first ultrasound??
> 
> I guess we've been trying for so long that now that the reality of it set in- I know less about pregnancy than I thought!!! I even was going to go shopping today and then I realized that I don't want to waste money on clothes that aren't going to fit soon! Also- do you exercise or sex? My RE never told me if it's ok... I'm sure I'll hear at my next appt. xoxo
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs were instantly sore as well, and still are. I was, and still am, incredibly bloated. My FS said its because of the stimulation and the fact our ovaries expand so much and not to expect that to go away. So I literally look about 4 months pregnant. I too was shopping the other day and had to stop myself from purchasing - bought shoes instead and made my first maternity clothes purchase. My pants are no longer comfortable and I don't find the belly extenders to work well with a lot of my pants. I find myself sitting at my desk at work with my pants undone so I don't feel so uncomfortable. But this is what we've all been waiting for, so I'll take it.
> 
> I had my scan last Tuesday. At the appointment the FS asked us a bunch o questions that we hadn't even thought of or discussed. Felt very silly and figured we had better get reading. We realized we have no idea what goes on in pregnancy and better educate ourselves. Thank goodness we have another few months to prepare.
> 
> In terms of exercise, I've cut most out. I go to prenatal yoga and I walk and that's about it. Hard to do for a girl who is used to running Marathons but I just don't want to risk it.
> 
> I didn't ask about sex. I've heard both positive and negatives. Most negatives were for those who have m/c'd prior - they should hold off until after the first trimester. Otherwise I heard that the extra blood flow is good for the baby. We have engaged once, and then I freaked myself off. I think I'll now hold off until the end of the first trimester.
> 
> Love your idea of the scavenger hunt! How creative and what a moment it will be for hubby!! I just called mine into the bathroom and made him stare at the stick
> 
> Let me know how it all turns out. When is your OTD???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Wondering if any of you can help starting to panic now!!!!!!! Went out sure a nice meal for valentines day with dh, obviously day before transfer everything was great had transfer yesterday afternoon no problems. Then last night came and looks like me and dh have food poisoning!!!!! TMI warning sorry but had diarrhea and vomiting all night. Will this affect my transfer and implantation starting to really freak out!!!!!!!! Any advice would be welcomed xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy- Feel better!!! Sucks to be sick.. I'm sure you're fine though! I read somewhere once that we should think of the embryo like a crumb in jelly... its not going anywhere! Hydrate! xooxo
> 
> Mobaby- Thanks.. I freaked out after Alicatt told me to be careful and cancelled my appt... I look like a skunk lol ... dark strip of hair down the middle and blonde highlights on the side! I'm too nervous to risk it and I'm kicking myself for not thinking of it sooner!! THanks Ali!
> 
> Wannabe-- I dont fit in my Jeans either! Its too early to get new clothes I feel but I'm just as bloated since ER and I have sweatpants or leggings on almost everyday! lol Those maternity pants look so comfy.. but I don't want to buy them and jinx myself. I'm going away with my inlaws in two weeks and I dont know how to avoid drinking for the weekend or what to say... We always have wine or martini's... any suggestions??????? My OTD is on tuesday... line is getting darker and darker on FRER and is now positive on those cheap mini strips and EPT..
> 
> does anyone know the HCG levels that are necessary to see positive on HPTs?Click to expand...

Sorry Baby, didn't mean to freak you out! Aveda salons, and possibly others use a natural base for the color and then it isn't harmful for you. So just call around to find a place that is safe. I'm probably going to get my hair done one more time normally (since my FET isn't until April) but if I get pregnant I'll be coughing up the big bucks for Aveda, luckily there is one about 5 mins from my house!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....just had a quick question...did anyone have an emdometrial activation done during your Ivf prep month? My Dr said it might help implantation and I just wondered if anyone e else has been told about this?
> 
> Do you mean like an endometrial biopsy or "scratch" where they take a sample of the endometrium? The thought is that the trauma to the endometrium causes it to be more receptive to implantation. If we're talking about the same thing then yes I just had it done last month for my transfer last week. Still waiting to see if it worked. Is your doc recommending it for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Wel I asked her if there is anything Icould be doing prior to starting IVF and she recommended it. I am asking about it because I have to travel for IVF as it is so that means another flight over prior to starting IVF for the scratch. She says it does improve implantation rates so I am just seeing if anyone else has done and if it is worth the extra cost. Also was it painful? I am asking because if Ihave it done I will fly over that morning and then fly home that evening. If I am going to be in pain then I would prefer to just stay over night and then fly home the next day.Click to expand...

Hey TTCBaby, and L4hope, I am going to be having 2 endometrial biopsies right around the implantation window. Apparently there is a new test where they can look at your biopsies and figure out when best to implant on the following cycle. So between that and the scratches, I'm hoping my FET works in early April. I'm anxiously waiting to hear how things go for you both!
L4hope - did it hurt at all?


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I go to Aveda salon and they said their products were fine when I was pg. Congrats baby d!
> Love your scavenger hunt!!
> 
> Ali glad af came!! I started provera the other day for the never ending af , thick lining and cyst but when I took it to induce period they said to stop if af came. Hopefully you can call dr tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies - congrats on your transfers!
> 
> Baby - that is most definitely a positive! Start celebrating and planning that surprise for DH!! As someone who just had a scan, I can tell you that it still doesn't feel real. So embrace it now - its a wonderful thing to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Ash - the countdown is on. Hope the 3 days fly by.Click to expand...
> 
> Wannabee- It seriously doesn't feel real AT ALL... I've peed on about 10 sticks now of different types and they're all positive.. i don't know when I'll believe it! How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way. I thought my ultrasound would do the trick but it still hasn't hit me. I keep looking at my scan picture to remind myself that it is for real. Maybe when we feel the first kick it will set in??
> 
> I'm doing ok. I've been very emotional and can go from happy to sad in a matter of minutes, but am blaming that on the hormones. Other than that, I had a few days of morning (actually mine came around dinner time) sickness and that's about it.
> 
> Enjoy the moment. Celebrate with you hubby. And be grateful that it's all happening....Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm surprised I saw the BFP so soon... the line on FRER was verrrrry faint from 6dp3dt on. My boobs have been sore- but that's probably the progesterone because it's been for over a week now. It's 8:45pm here and it's the second night that my sense of smell is so strong that it's making me queasy as I lay in bed. I didn't think that I could get symptoms so soon, but I guess everyone's body is different! I've had moments of emotional swings, like you, and I feel bloated like I haven't used the bathroom in a few days. When do you get your first ultrasound??
> 
> I guess we've been trying for so long that now that the reality of it set in- I know less about pregnancy than I thought!!! I even was going to go shopping today and then I realized that I don't want to waste money on clothes that aren't going to fit soon! Also- do you exercise or sex? My RE never told me if it's ok... I'm sure I'll hear at my next appt. xoxo
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs were instantly sore as well, and still are. I was, and still am, incredibly bloated. My FS said its because of the stimulation and the fact our ovaries expand so much and not to expect that to go away. So I literally look about 4 months pregnant. I too was shopping the other day and had to stop myself from purchasing - bought shoes instead and made my first maternity clothes purchase. My pants are no longer comfortable and I don't find the belly extenders to work well with a lot of my pants. I find myself sitting at my desk at work with my pants undone so I don't feel so uncomfortable. But this is what we've all been waiting for, so I'll take it.
> 
> I had my scan last Tuesday. At the appointment the FS asked us a bunch o questions that we hadn't even thought of or discussed. Felt very silly and figured we had better get reading. We realized we have no idea what goes on in pregnancy and better educate ourselves. Thank goodness we have another few months to prepare.
> 
> In terms of exercise, I've cut most out. I go to prenatal yoga and I walk and that's about it. Hard to do for a girl who is used to running Marathons but I just don't want to risk it.
> 
> I didn't ask about sex. I've heard both positive and negatives. Most negatives were for those who have m/c'd prior - they should hold off until after the first trimester. Otherwise I heard that the extra blood flow is good for the baby. We have engaged once, and then I freaked myself off. I think I'll now hold off until the end of the first trimester.
> 
> Love your idea of the scavenger hunt! How creative and what a moment it will be for hubby!! I just called mine into the bathroom and made him stare at the stick
> 
> Let me know how it all turns out. When is your OTD???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Wondering if any of you can help starting to panic now!!!!!!! Went out sure a nice meal for valentines day with dh, obviously day before transfer everything was great had transfer yesterday afternoon no problems. Then last night came and looks like me and dh have food poisoning!!!!! TMI warning sorry but had diarrhea and vomiting all night. Will this affect my transfer and implantation starting to really freak out!!!!!!!! Any advice would be welcomed xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy- Feel better!!! Sucks to be sick.. I'm sure you're fine though! I read somewhere once that we should think of the embryo like a crumb in jelly... its not going anywhere! Hydrate! xooxo
> 
> Mobaby- Thanks.. I freaked out after Alicatt told me to be careful and cancelled my appt... I look like a skunk lol ... dark strip of hair down the middle and blonde highlights on the side! I'm too nervous to risk it and I'm kicking myself for not thinking of it sooner!! THanks Ali!
> 
> Wannabe-- I dont fit in my Jeans either! Its too early to get new clothes I feel but I'm just as bloated since ER and I have sweatpants or leggings on almost everyday! lol Those maternity pants look so comfy.. but I don't want to buy them and jinx myself. I'm going away with my inlaws in two weeks and I dont know how to avoid drinking for the weekend or what to say... We always have wine or martini's... any suggestions??????? My OTD is on tuesday... line is getting darker and darker on FRER and is now positive on those cheap mini strips and EPT..
> 
> does anyone know the HCG levels that are necessary to see positive on HPTs?Click to expand...

I felt the same way about buying maternity clothes. But now that I've heard the heart beat I've placed an order. I can't wait do comfy clothes again! I've been wearing flowy dresses to work and everyone is talking. 

As for drinks, I had a similar situation. I made sure to go up and do the ordering and just had them make me a virgin version of what everyone was drinking. Went terribly wrong when someone bought me a glass of wine, but I just pretended it tastes awful and left it on the table. Good luck!!

My HCG was at 178 on 15dp5dt but I had my faint positive on an EPT on 10dp5dt. Your lines sound similar to mine so I'm sure you'll have a great beta!!


----------



## L4hope

Ali, yes it was painful during the 30 seconds or so that it was happening. Thank goodness it didn't last longer than that! But honestly after it was done it wasn't bad at all. I didn't even have any spotting and only light cramps.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ali, yes it was painful during the 30 seconds or so that it was happening. Thank goodness it didn't last longer than that! But honestly after it was done it wasn't bad at all. I didn't even have any spotting and only light cramps.

OK I think I can handle 30 seconds :thumbup: :haha: Hopefully mine will be as easy as yours. Thanks for letting me know. I figure mine will be in about 3 weeks, since I had my first full day of AF today, and they try to do them around your implantation window which I think is around day 20?


----------



## AnnSue

Good morning ladies. BFN again for me this morning. booooo!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Annsue, keeping my fx'd for you xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope - only 2 more days :) Are you excited?! 

Annsue - so sorry for the bfn again today :hugs:

AFM - I just got back from my appointment and the doctor said that everything looked great on the u/s we just have to wait for the b/w results but everything is look good and I should be starting today. :happydance: I feel like ER is just around the corner and can't wait!


----------



## everhopeful

Ann - still early days!!

Ash - that's great! ER will be here soon!! 

Ali- I'm doing my scratch on march 6th. Consultant told me it really wasn't that bad.. Hope he is telling me the truth!!

AFM - just plodding along. I have a lining scan this Friday and my endometrium scratch on 6th march with a hopeful ET on around 1st April.
Well, that's the rough plan.

Xx


----------



## Trigg09

Hello all, hope you don't mind me butting in. I'm about to start my 2nd round of icsi (end of march) The clinic have found a match already & I haven't had my follow up or nurse planning yet :-0 but the recipient wants to start ASAP, had my last round in dec & had chem prg. This is our last go so fingers crossed. I don't suppose any of you know what to expect in a follow up? Thanks xx


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies! Had my scan this morning, and things are looking good. My lining is 12 mm and I have 5 follies on each side, growing evenly. Hopefully, things keep progressing nicely.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - good news :)


----------



## L4hope

Sorry AnnSue :( There's still time yet. 

Mells, great appt things are going well!

Ash, thanks for asking. Today I'm feeling emotional and nervous for the result. I don't feel anything that would make me think I'm pregnant. Just a little cramping and that's all. So I'm dreading the notion of a bfn and another fresh cycle! Sorry for being a Debbie Downer, I really wish I was having some positive signs that it worked.


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope - don't feel down yet! You're definitely not out. They say that cramping can be a good sign and some women don't feel anything until later in their pregnancies! I'm keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## Edamame

Welcome Trigg! Sorry I can't answer your question but I'm sure several ladies here can! 

Mel's, that's fantastic! Not much longer now! 

L4hope, I'm in the same boat. Just not feeling much, and just worried. I have taken long naps the last two days which is very unusual for me, and I tell myself it is because it finally worked but another voice says it is just from the stress. The only other symptom is a spotty chin, but that could just be from the PIO shots. Wish Wednesday was here already!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Ash I sure hope so!

Edamame this waiting part is the worst and always seems to play tricks with our minds. I'm ready for test day too but not ready to hear a bfn. Here's hoping we get good news!!


----------



## everhopeful

L4hope and Edam - with my son I had no symptoms at all until 6 weeks. It just depends how sensitive you are to the pregnancy hormone. Don't let yourselves be down yet!! 
Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

L4 and Ali - thanks for the input. I think I will fly home that night then. I basically have to go to Miami after my first stimming shot and stay until after et.....that is supposed to be about 2.5 weeks. Believe me it adds a huge expense but I hope it is worth it. I also hope the info scratch helsps with the implantation.


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone! I am scheduled for IVF starting the end of February. It will be my first and hopefully my last round. Looking for friends along the way!

Thanks Alicatt for telling me about this thread.


----------



## L4hope

Welcome Samsfan! Good luck to you, I hope your first IVF cycle is all you need to get that beautiful bfp!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome, Samsfan! This is a wonderful group full of support and helpful advice. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Samsfan said:


> Hello everyone! I am scheduled for IVF starting the end of February. It will be my first and hopefully my last round. Looking for friends along the way!
> 
> Thanks Alicatt for telling me about this thread.

These ladies can help you with all your questions, and have helped me through my IVF cycles in the past. I think once you talk with others doing exactly the same thing, it makes it easier! Helps lessen the anxiety a little. :dust:


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Boofle, think this whole process can send you crazy :wacko:
> 
> My OTD should be in 8 days time but that falls on a weekend so its now 25th feb so 9 days time hopefully the week will fly over but not counting on it
> 
> Have you heard anything from the new clinic? Xx

We have the same OTD...No worries, I have been having bad constipation too and I was also panicking about straining etc but I'm well assured all will be well. I pray we both get our BFPs. Just stay positive because I've heard that helps with our mental health as well...its hard for me too but I'm trying lol


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies!

Welcome Newbies!!! :hi:, Good luck to you all on your cycles, great success rate so far on this thread hope it continues! :hugs:

Babies, keeping my fx'd for us both to get that BFP. 7 Days and counting! :happydance:

L4, BabyD & Edamame (hope i got the right ladies), Good luck for tomorrow with OTD looking forward to seeing your :bfp:

Mells, Sounds like things are moving along nicely :hugs:

AFM, Feeling 100% better but still not back to full strength but getting there! Spoke to the doctor this morning and said that it shouldn't have effected the embryo so all should be good and starting to get my PMA back. :hugs: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi ladies! I'm getting so excited for my transfer on Wednesday! I'm super busy preparing for our big move, which is keeping me from obsessing. :winkwink: I'm finishing all the work I have to do to our rental so DH doesn't have to do everything while I'm on the couch. My beta isn't until Mar 5, but I think I will test the morning of the 1st since I have a going away party that day. I'll be so sad to leave the island, but DH and I are already talking about moving back in a few years. :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Yay Lotus! Wednesday will be here before you know it :happydance: Sounds like you have a plan in place for testing which is great. xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - not long now and the start of a very amazing new chapter in your lives!! Next time you return you will have a little toddler!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy just 7 days!! How wonderful!! I'm so glad you are feeling better! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ever, i Think it's the first time I'm actually happy that the weekend is over do not want to repeat that in a hurry unless it's morning sickness! xx


----------



## annmc30

Morning ladies Im just waiting to leave hotel in gran canaria to go bck home had a lovely holiday apart from the morning/night sickness, Im 6wks 2day scan next Monday


----------



## Mells54

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Ever, i Think it's the first time I'm actually happy that the weekend is over do not want to repeat that in a hurry unless it's morning sickness! xx

Sandy, I was just thinking maybe this is prepping you for morning sickness to come! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

L4, Bluebell and BabyD - good luck tomorrow!

Edamame - good luck on Wednesday! 

Sandy - glad you're feeling better! 

Lotus - yay your transfer is almost here! 

AFM - I had my first monitoring appointment this morning. I have 5 follicles that are all around 11mm so the RE said it will be a couple more days before they're ready.


----------



## Sandy83

Mells54 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ever, i Think it's the first time I'm actually happy that the weekend is over do not want to repeat that in a hurry unless it's morning sickness! xx
> 
> Sandy, I was just thinking maybe this is prepping you for morning sickness to come! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hope so Mells fx'd xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

L4hope said:


> Sorry AnnSue :( There's still time yet.
> 
> Mells, great appt things are going well!
> 
> Ash, thanks for asking. Today I'm feeling emotional and nervous for the result. I don't feel anything that would make me think I'm pregnant. Just a little cramping and that's all. So I'm dreading the notion of a bfn and another fresh cycle! Sorry for being a Debbie Downer, I really wish I was having some positive signs that it worked.

L4, good luck for tomorrow. I feel exactly the same as you. No clues which make me think it has worked other than being an emotional wreck and crying constantly. However, that's because I've convinced myself it hasn't worked. Am ready to test as I feel that I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown! The only other thing I feel is hot in bed at night but think that's probably the meds! So that makes 2 x Debbie Downer's!! Big hugs xx


----------



## Sandy83

Em260 said:


> L4, Bluebell and BabyD - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Edamame - good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> Sandy - glad you're feeling better!
> 
> Lotus - yay your transfer is almost here!
> 
> AFM - I had my first monitoring appointment this morning. I have 5 follicles that are all around 11mm so the RE said it will be a couple more days before they're ready.

Em, your so close it will be here before you know it :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry Blue, I've just realised i missed you off the post earlier 

Good Luck for tomorrow Fx'd :hugs: xx


----------



## Babiesimready

So Ladies I have a question, Does the transfer day start as Day 1 or Day 0?? I dont know how to count the days and I'm so curious to know what my babies are doing today, yesterday etc lol. I'm so lucky that I'm not resuming work till March 4th so now all I do is rest rest and rest and strangely, since yesterday I've been waking up too early. 

I sleep late so I can wake up late and help time pass by faster but thats not working much :dohh:
Anyway my ET was on Friday at 12:30pm so is Friday my Day 1? Please help

@ Sandy This is our month!!! I can feel our BFPs :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Babies, I transferred on Friday with a day 6 embryo under FET and that is classed as my day 6 so Saturday will be day 7, so think that the day of transfer is day 0. 

I'm sure if I'm wrong some of the other ladies will know. 

Here's hoping to our 2013 Babies! xx


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy83 said:


> Babies, I transferred on Friday with a day 6 embryo under FET and that is classed as my day 6 so Saturday will be day 7, so think that the day of transfer is day 0.
> 
> I'm sure if I'm wrong some of the other ladies will know.
> 
> Here's hoping to our 2013 Babies! xx

Ohh I thought it might be too. I had a 5dt fresh so I'm guessing today is my 3rd day. I feel like time is going on a very slow motion


----------



## Samsfan

Sandy and Babies- So excited for the two of you! Question did you go under anesthesia during transfer day? Was it uncomfortable?


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Sam, 

No i had no anesthesia during transfer but i know of women who have. In my opinion it didn't hurt it was a little uncomfortable but just the same as having a smear test but my clinic doesn't scan when doing the transfer and think UK procedure is different to US procedure. xx


----------



## alicatt

Samsfan said:


> Sandy and Babies- So excited for the two of you! Question did you go under anesthesia during transfer day? Was it uncomfortable?

I only went under anesthesia on ER day, on ET day he gave me valium and I was very relaxed, but still awake. The worst part about ET day was that you had to have a full bladder, otherwise there wasn't any pain. Just the pressure of your bladder. My RE used a catheter to empty my bladder while I was lying there so I as soon as the transfer was complete they did that. I then had to lie there for another 30 minutes. I was happy to be awake for the ET as you could see the little embryos in the uterus. :thumbup: 

I know that each FS/RE is different so your ER/ET may be different.


----------



## Samsfan

Oh that's exciting to see the embryos on transfer day. A friend of mine didn't go under anesthesia on ER day. What do you think about that? She said anesthesia has its own possible complications. I know about those, but can't imagine being up for that 

What do you mean they used a catheter to empty your bladder? Do they puncture your bladder?:shrug:



alicatt said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Sandy and Babies- So excited for the two of you! Question did you go under anesthesia during transfer day? Was it uncomfortable?
> 
> I only went under anesthesia on ER day, on ET day he gave me valium and I was very relaxed, but still awake. The worst part about ET day was that you had to have a full bladder, otherwise there wasn't any pain. Just the pressure of your bladder. My RE used a catheter to empty my bladder while I was lying there so I as soon as the transfer was complete they did that. I then had to lie there for another 30 minutes. I was happy to be awake for the ET as you could see the little embryos in the uterus. :thumbup:
> 
> I know that each FS/RE is different so your ER/ET may be different.Click to expand...


----------



## alicatt

L4Hope, Bluebell, BabyD - here is hoping for some BFPs and nice strong BETA numbers!!! 

Babiesimready - if you did your transfer on Friday you are 3dp5dt today (Monday). Which corresponds to 8dpo. :thumbup:

Sandy - I hope those follies are growing nicely! Can't wait to hear when your ER is!

Everyone else - :hi:


AFM - Heading to my FS office shortly for my baseline US and blood work. Can't wait to get this trial cycle started! I have delestrogen, and progesterone in oil. I will get my schedule when I get there, but since I've never done a medicated FET I'm not sure what the next steps are? Especially since we aren't actually transfering this cycle either. :wacko: It is all so confusing!


----------



## alicatt

Samsfan said:


> Oh that's exciting to see the embryos on transfer day. A friend of mine didn't go under anesthesia on ER day. What do you think about that? She said anesthesia has its own possible complications. I know about those, but can't imagine being up for that
> 
> What do you mean they used a catheter to empty your bladder? Do they puncture your bladder?:shrug:

Ya, I'm not so sure I would want to be awake for the ER. I was in a lot of pain after mine. The first one they had to have one of the nurses sit on my right side to get my ovary into the right position. They gave me vicodin for the pain after it. Maybe I'm just a wimp? :rofl: 

They can insert a catheter into your bladder to empty it, it is painless, and let me tell you, it was a relief to have it done! It was either that or lie on the table with a full bladder for another 30 minutes! I know other ladies get up to void their bladder and then lie back down. I guess my FS prefers to keep us horizontal for as long as possible?

It was a special moment between my Mom and I (who was with me for the transfer) to see the little bubbles in my uterus. Unfortunately they didn't stick :cry:


----------



## Babiesimready

Samsfan said:


> Sandy and Babies- So excited for the two of you! Question did you go under anesthesia during transfer day? Was it uncomfortable?

Thanks Sam...just like Sandy and Alicat...I did not have anesthesia cause I believe that my be bad for the embryos, also they advice to not wear perfumes, scented body lotions etc. I asked for 2 doses of valium so that helped me relax and I was able to knock out once we got home, please ask for it from your nurse, its very helpful. 

I only felt some mild cramps afterwards and I'm fine now. I was on hydrocodone from the pain of the mild ohss I had prior to my retrieval and my RE said its safe to use even now so when I get cramps like I did this morning, I use the smallest dose too.


----------



## Babiesimready

[email protected] punctured bladder lol lol

Lucky you Alicat, I wish my RE was as nice. I had to hold my bladder for almost 30mins after the transfer then go use the bathroom after. 

@ Sam Being awake to see your little miracles flash inside you uterus was awesome, I wouldnt want to miss that by using any anesthesia.


----------



## Edamame

Alicat- I am jealous about the catheter! My RE didn't want me to move an inch for 45 minutes after transfer. Pure torture. I'd brought something funny to listen to but was afraid I'd pee if I started laughing! 

L4Hope, Bluebell, BabyD- GOOD LUCK and tons of :dust: TOMORROW!

Hope everyone is having a good day. Almost poas this morning but finally was able to resist. A good friend just announced her second pregnancy yesterday and I cried all over my poor hubby about it. I *am* happy for her, it's just that we've been trying since before she got pregnant with her _first_ child. Really hoping I'm right behind her this time, c'mon Wednesday!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> Alicat- I am jealous about the catheter! My RE didn't want me to move an inch for 45 minutes after transfer. Pure torture. I'd brought something funny to listen to but was afraid I'd pee if I started laughing!
> 
> L4Hope, Bluebell, BabyD- GOOD LUCK and tons of :dust: TOMORROW!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Almost poas this morning but finally was able to resist. A good friend just announced her second pregnancy yesterday and I cried all over my poor hubby about it. I *am* happy for her, it's just that we've been trying since before she got pregnant with her _first_ child. Really hoping I'm right behind her this time, c'mon Wednesday!

I know, having that done after is a little strange, but I'll take strange over sitting there in agony for 30+ minutes!

I just got back from my appt. Lining is really thin.. onlt 2.6mm, it's never been that thin before. :shrug: Ovaries are clear and so we're all set for the non-FET trial cycle. Looking at the paperwork, I think we are doing the biopsies on Mar 7th and Mar 9th. I'm surprised they are so late? That is CD 20 and 22? :shrug: I guess those days would be 6 and 8 DPO? Right around the time that your embryo should be implanting. So maybe that makes sense?


----------



## L4hope

SAMs I see you've gotten lots of responses and as you can see all clinics are a bit different. There's no way I would want to be conscious for ER. MY second one especially was quite uncomfortable afterwards. I was not lucky enough to get any good drugs, just extra strength Tylenol! But once I got home and laid down it was better. It was the standing and trying to walk that was hard. 
As for the transfer I'm pretty similar to Ali. But I was given a shot of versed to calm me down. I assume its pretty much the same, but man that stuff throws me for a loop. Don't get me wrong I'm very thankful for it cuz I'm VERY relaxed through the process. I too get a catheter right after to relieve the bladder. I always end up asking dh questions though cuz I feel very foggy about everything after the fact. 

Ali, I think the timing sounds right. With FET's it seems late in the cycle but when the transfer happens its time for implantation to happen. It's exciting that you have a schedule and are getting started!

All my fellow Tomorrow testers, good luck for us!!

Sandy I'm glad you are feeling better and your pma is back!

Lotus transfer is almost here! That will be nice to be busy and keep your mind off of the tww. Goodbyes are always hard, but it sounds as though its only temporary. You'll be having a new adventure!


----------



## L4hope

Bluebell bun said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AnnSue :( There's still time yet.
> 
> Mells, great appt things are going well!
> 
> Ash, thanks for asking. Today I'm feeling emotional and nervous for the result. I don't feel anything that would make me think I'm pregnant. Just a little cramping and that's all. So I'm dreading the notion of a bfn and another fresh cycle! Sorry for being a Debbie Downer, I really wish I was having some positive signs that it worked.
> 
> L4, good luck for tomorrow. I feel exactly the same as you. No clues which make me think it has worked other than being an emotional wreck and crying constantly. However, that's because I've convinced myself it hasn't worked. Am ready to test as I feel that I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown! The only other thing I feel is hot in bed at night but think that's probably the meds! So that makes 2 x Debbie Downer's!! Big hugs xxClick to expand...

Bluebell I hope we are pleasantly surprised tomorrow! This truly is the hardest part of the process and really messes with your mind. :hug:


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> SAMs I see you've gotten lots of responses and as you can see all clinics are a bit different. There's no way I would want to be conscious for ER. MY second one especially was quite uncomfortable afterwards. I was not lucky enough to get any good drugs, just extra strength Tylenol! But once I got home and laid down it was better. It was the standing and trying to walk that was hard.
> As for the transfer I'm pretty similar to Ali. But I was given a shot of versed to calm me down. I assume its pretty much the same, but man that stuff throws me for a loop. Don't get me wrong I'm very thankful for it cuz I'm VERY relaxed through the process. I too get a catheter right after to relieve the bladder. I always end up asking dh questions though cuz I feel very foggy about everything after the fact.
> 
> Ali, I think the timing sounds right. With FET's it seems late in the cycle but when the transfer happens its time for implantation to happen. It's exciting that you have a schedule and are getting started!
> 
> All my fellow Tomorrow testers, good luck for us!!
> 
> Sandy I'm glad you are feeling better and your pma is back!
> 
> Lotus transfer is almost here! That will be nice to be busy and keep your mind off of the tww. Goodbyes are always hard, but it sounds as though its only temporary. You'll be having a new adventure!


Good luck to you all that are testing tomorrow! I really hope you all get BFPs!!!

One thing I will add about the ET and having something to calm you down. It is imperative that you are calm and relaxed during the transfer. The Dr has to be very precise when they put them back. You can't be moving around or tense, for if the Dr doesn't get a smooth insert into your uterus it can cause your uterus to spasm. Then the embryos may not implant where they are supposed to. It is rare, but that is one of the reasons they use something like valium or versed to calm you down. I agree, it is good to have someone else there that is clear headed, as I was out to lunch when all of this was happening. Then I went home and went straight to :sleep: That was the other nice thing about the valium. I was sleepy, and just crashed.


----------



## Phantom710

Wow ladies thread explosion. Sorry I've not been on in a couple days!!! 

Congrats Baby!!

and yay PUPO Sandy!

Sorry if I missed anyone :( 

We have out 2nd U/S on Friday. I'm actually still really nervous. My sickness goes in and out so sometimes I have a horrible feeling they'll have stopped growing.

I think it may be because I had 4 friends on here (ones that were pregnant with me when I had my son) that were also pregnant with me this time, and they've all miscarried :cry:


----------



## Samsfan

Wow, ER day sounds quiet tough! Sometimes I wonder if the risk is worth it. What are the chances of infection... And sometimes I wonder if increasing the follicles during one cycle decreases chances of getting pregnant in the future. Sounds really complicated. I am so nervous about ER day also... I probably shouldn't post scary stories on this sight. However, the reason I'm so nervous is a professor, who I was close to, treated me like her own daughter. When I asked her why she didn't have children, she said she tried. She did IVF, back in the 70s and they infected her ovaries and she said that after the ivf they were so badly scarred, she didn't have any chance of getting pregnant.:nope: Well, I know that is a million years ago, but it sticks in my mind.

My other friend had numerous ivfs and she said on ER day she didn't go under. YIKES:dohh: I think I would have to go under:sleep:

Well Ladies good luck tomorrow!!!!!!:thumbup:



L4hope said:


> SAMs I see you've gotten lots of responses and as you can see all clinics are a bit different. There's no way I would want to be conscious for ER. MY second one especially was quite uncomfortable afterwards. I was not lucky enough to get any good drugs, just extra strength Tylenol! But once I got home and laid down it was better. It was the standing and trying to walk that was hard.
> As for the transfer I'm pretty similar to Ali. But I was given a shot of versed to calm me down. I assume its pretty much the same, but man that stuff throws me for a loop. Don't get me wrong I'm very thankful for it cuz I'm VERY relaxed through the process. I too get a catheter right after to relieve the bladder. I always end up asking dh questions though cuz I feel very foggy about everything after the fact.
> 
> Ali, I think the timing sounds right. With FET's it seems late in the cycle but when the transfer happens its time for implantation to happen. It's exciting that you have a schedule and are getting started!
> 
> All my fellow Tomorrow testers, good luck for us!!
> 
> Sandy I'm glad you are feeling better and your pma is back!
> 
> Lotus transfer is almost here! That will be nice to be busy and keep your mind off of the tww. Goodbyes are always hard, but it sounds as though its only temporary. You'll be having a new adventure!


----------



## Samsfan

PHanton- silly question---- Your pregnant and the babies are a week apart? My friend had IUI.. She had triplets.. She said that the she got pregnant a second time with the second IUI..but I didn't or couldn't believe it to be possible??? is it?:wacko:




Phantom710 said:


> Wow ladies thread explosion. Sorry I've not been on in a couple days!!!
> 
> Congrats Baby!!
> 
> and yay PUPO Sandy!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone :(
> 
> We have out 2nd U/S on Friday. I'm actually still really nervous. My sickness goes in and out so sometimes I have a horrible feeling they'll have stopped growing.
> 
> I think it may be because I had 4 friends on here (ones that were pregnant with me when I had my son) that were also pregnant with me this time, and they've all miscarried :cry:


----------



## Mells54

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow. I can't wait to see how many more BFPs we will have.

Ali, it sounds like our REs are quite similar. I get Valium for ER and ET. The doc also told me that if I have to pee afterwards they will use a catheter so I don't have to get up.

ASM, 10 good looking follies today and my lining was "awesome" according to the nurse. ER on Friday. Of course, this is the point I got to the first time and my estradiol dropped so I never made it ER. So I'm super nervousness that will happen again. Yesterday my level was at 801, and last time I made it to only 620 before the drop so I hope that is a positive sign.


----------



## Samsfan

Mels- Good luck!!! will be praying for you. So you didn't get anesthesia at er last time?




Mells54 said:


> Good luck to all the testers tomorrow. I can't wait to see how many more BFPs we will have.
> 
> Ali, it sounds like our REs are quite similar. I get Valium for ER and ET. The doc also told me that if I have to pee afterwards they will use a catheter so I don't have to get up.
> 
> ASM, 10 good looking follies today and my lining was "awesome" according to the nurse. ER on Friday. Of course, this is the point I got to the first time and my estradiol dropped so I never made it ER. So I'm super nervousness that will happen again. Yesterday my level was at 801, and last time I made it to only 620 before the drop so I hope that is a positive sign.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Phantom710 said:


> Wow ladies thread explosion. Sorry I've not been on in a couple days!!!
> 
> Congrats Baby!!
> 
> and yay PUPO Sandy!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone :(
> 
> We have out 2nd U/S on Friday. I'm actually still really nervous. My sickness goes in and out so sometimes I have a horrible feeling they'll have stopped growing.
> 
> I think it may be because I had 4 friends on here (ones that were pregnant with me when I had my son) that were also pregnant with me this time, and they've all miscarried :cry:

Oh hun, don't let your Mind get the better of you. I've heard that symptoms can come and go, and that's just part of being pregnant. The good news is that you have your scan soon, so you can be reassured. 

You and I got our BFP around the same time, so I can relate. I was sick for about 4 days last week and now am fine. Boobs aren't as sore as usual. But I keep telling myself that's normal. Likely next week we will feel something new that will go away too. 

Try to keep your chin up and think positive thoughts. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! Can't wait to hear all the positive results!!!


----------



## Em260

Ali - yay for getting started and no cysts! Those dates sound right if I look at the implantation chart my RE gave me for what happens after a 5day transfer. 

Mells - great news! Good luck on Friday fx for you! 

Samsfan - wow, that story about your professor is pretty scary. I've never heard of something like that happening. I'm sure the techniques and instruments have changed a lot so I don't think something like that is likely today. My RE prescribes antibiotics after ER to help prevent infection. I was sedated for both of my ERs and definitely would not want to be awake. They use conscious sedation so the risks are not as great as going under general anesthesia as you're not intubated and can breathe on your own. 

Phantom - good luck on Friday! I'm sorry to hear about your friends :(. I'm sure that is weighing heavily on your heart.


----------



## Samsfan

Em- Yes it was a pretty scary story. It was definately before anyone did ivf so I keep saying that to myself. Did you experience pain afterwards?




Em260 said:


> Ali - yay for getting started and no cysts! Those dates sound right if I look at the implantation chart my RE gave me for what happens after a 5day transfer.
> 
> Mells - great news! Good luck on Friday fx for you!
> 
> Samsfan - wow, that story about your professor is pretty scary. I've never heard of something like that happening. I'm sure the techniques and instruments have changed a lot so I don't think something like that is likely today. My RE prescribes antibiotics after ER to help prevent infection. I was sedated for both of my ERs and definitely would not want to be awake. They use conscious sedation so the risks are not as great as going under general anesthesia as you're not intubated and can breathe on your own.
> 
> Phantom - good luck on Friday! I'm sorry to hear about your friends :(. I'm sure that is weighing heavily on your heart.


----------



## Samsfan

Question - if this applies to you- how long did you try spontaneously before considering IVF?


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> Mels- Good luck!!! will be praying for you. So you didn't get anesthesia at er last time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all the testers tomorrow. I can't wait to see how many more BFPs we will have.
> 
> Ali, it sounds like our REs are quite similar. I get Valium for ER and ET. The doc also told me that if I have to pee afterwards they will use a catheter so I don't have to get up.
> 
> ASM, 10 good looking follies today and my lining was "awesome" according to the nurse. ER on Friday. Of course, this is the point I got to the first time and my estradiol dropped so I never made it ER. So I'm super nervousness that will happen again. Yesterday my level was at 801, and last time I made it to only 620 before the drop so I hope that is a positive sign.Click to expand...

My estradiol dropped before ER so it was converted to an IUI. I never actually had retrieval. But yes I would be under anesthesia.


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck for today L4, BabyD and Blue can't wait to see your results let the :bfp: roll! Woo Hoo! :happydance: xx


----------



## Boofle

Good luck to the ladies testing today :thumbup: can't wait to see those BFP's :happydance:

Everyone else :hugs:

AFM we're going to chase the new clinic today!!


----------



## Sandy83

How you doing Boofle? xx


----------



## Boofle

Hey Sandy I'm okay just anxiously waiting to hear from this new clinic. We're going to phone them today and see what the hold up is!!
How are you feeling? Is today 4dpt? Glad you're over your fp :(
I'm keeping up with everyones updates just about lol.


----------



## Sandy83

Let me know what they say when you eventually get to speak to them. :hugs:

Yeah today is 4dpt, it's feeling totally different from last transfer so taking that as a positive sign! Next monday just can't come quick enough xx


----------



## annmc30

When r u bck at clinic sandy? 

Afm Ive got pgp :'( its very painful n hard to walk


----------



## Sandy83

OTD is 25th, next monday 6 days and counting!

Sorry ann what is pgp? Did you have a good holiday? xx


----------



## annmc30

Will u be testing at home or are u waiting?? Im at clinic on Monday at 11am for my scan 
PGP is pelvic girdle pain its awfully painful :'(


----------



## Sandy83

No I'm not going to test, waiting for official results. 

Oh it does sounds painful, what causes that? I'll be in for bloods at 8am as start to work afterwards. are you excited for your scan? xx


----------



## annmc30

Its where the pelvis doesnt lock and goes soft so its painful when ya walk or sit, Il have to go physio :'( Im at midwife week Friday  Im excited about scan......cant wait to see your :bfp on monday


----------



## Mells54

Good morning Ladies! Good news for me today. I have 7-9 follies on each side. I'll trigger tomorrow night and have ER on Friday. :happydance: I'm so excited!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay for trigger Mells! woo hoo xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mells! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Official results came in today shock of all shocks it was positive!
My beta is 455 which feels like a good number to me. Now I wait for it to double on Thursday. I'm hoping and praying for this to be my forever baby!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay L4 I'm so happy for you woo hoo! I'm thinking its a high number could be twins. Thats amazing news very you are over the moon xxxx


----------



## annmc30

Congrats L4 defo twins


----------



## everhopeful

L4 - AMAZING NEWS!!! massive congrats!!


----------



## Boofle

L4 yay massive congrats that's is a high number twins ?? :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

L4 - wow.. 455 at what 11DP5DT (well I know you did FET) but that would be the dates, so that would equate to 16DPO, so wow, that is a really strong hCG value. Congrats!! Can't wait to hear how it doubles. :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - yay!! So awesome! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

L4Hope - check out this site: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin

That is the one for twins. Average for twins on 16dpo is 405. How many did you transfer?


----------



## Babiesimready

So I've been sneezing uncontrollably since yesterday and its beginning to make me worried. I sneezed to the point that I pee'd on myself (sorry for the tmi). I'm thinking my allergies are back and I'm having a bad headache, I hope this doesn't affect anything, I'm only 4dp5dt :(


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> Official results came in today shock of all shocks it was positive!
> My beta is 455 which feels like a good number to me. Now I wait for it to double on Thursday. I'm hoping and praying for this to be my forever baby!

Oh thats a very good number! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Babies after i fell Ill just after transfer i was panicking in case it affects the transfer but the doctor told me the only that anything should affect the embryo is if you get a temperature so I'm sure you will be fine :hugs:

BabyD & Blue, any news on :bfp: xx


----------



## L4hope

Thank you thank you ladies!! I am over the moon right now but know that I must be cautiously optimistic. I do feel pretty good about my beta number, but I will be nervous until I see a solid heartbeat. That's where it all went wrong before. But I've already been talking to my little poppyseeds and telling them to stay put!

Ali thanks for the chart, and yes you are right I'm 11dp5dt so 16dpo. There's quite a range of what the values can be. We did have two blasts transferred. I would be thrilled to have two as this is likely our only shot. But I know it could be one strong little one and that's ok too. We'll see what Thursday's beta shows..


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy83 said:


> Babies after i fell Ill just after transfer i was panicking in case it affects the transfer but the doctor told me the only that anything should affect the embryo is if you get a temperature so I'm sure you will be fine :hugs:
> 
> BabyD & Blue, any news on :bfp: xx

I got so worried and I've been feeling down and sad all day. I could barely sleep and I've been having a banging headache since last night that wont go away. 

Did anyone get headaches?


----------



## LotusBlossom

:wohoo:Yay, L4! Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - good luck tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Babies after i fell Ill just after transfer i was panicking in case it affects the transfer but the doctor told me the only that anything should affect the embryo is if you get a temperature so I'm sure you will be fine :hugs:
> 
> BabyD & Blue, any news on :bfp: xx
> 
> I got so worried and I've been feeling down and sad all day. I could barely sleep and I've been having a banging headache since last night that wont go away.
> 
> Did anyone get headaches?Click to expand...

I have a headache right now and had a horrible one all day Saturday. It's an emotional roller coaster thinking if the possibilities and worrying about everything. Hang in there...:hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, L4! That's an amazing beta!!!


----------



## L4hope

Ooh yes good luck tomorrow Lotus! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Edamame

Congrats L4hope! Wonderful news! Hope it doubles nicely on Thursday! 

Mells, yay for ER on Friday!


----------



## Babiesimready

Edamame goodluck on your test tomorrow


----------



## Em260

Congrats L4!!! :happydance: That is such a strong number definitely seems like it might be twins :)

Mells - yay for trigger!! Good luck on Friday!!

Edamame - good luck tomorrow! Fx!

Boofle - did you get in touch with your new clinic?


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow Edamame!


----------



## Mells54

L4 congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Samsfan

wow such good news all around congrats L41


----------



## MoBaby

L4 yay!
Edamame fx for you!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Good luck tomorrow, edamame! I'll be on to check on you before my appt!!!! 

I just got the "call time" from the nurse and told her we want to transfer 2! I'm so excited and ready. I've spent the day running errands and cleaning, because after tonight I am not doing much until we are on the mainland. I'm preparing as much as possible so DH doesn't have to do EVERYTHING, but inevitably, he will be busy. He's cool with it, though. :winkwink: It's so exciting to see the BFPs on this thread. Fingers crossed for more tomorrow!


----------



## Edamame

Best of luck tomorrow Lotus! Praying for a happy day for us both! :)


----------



## BabyD225

On my phone so I can't write a long message--

L4 congrats!!! 

Today was my OTD as well-im officially pregnant!!! My beta was 147 this morning and it was 12dp3dt. Bloods and first sono on monday! Hugs to all


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> On my phone so I can't write a long message--
> 
> L4 congrats!!!
> 
> Today was my OTD as well-im officially pregnant!!! My beta was 147 this morning and it was 12dp3dt. Bloods and first sono on monday! Hugs to all

Congrats BabyD!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats BabyD!! Wow I can't believe you're getting an ultrasound so soon!!


----------



## Edamame

Woohoo BabyD! So happy for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay baby!! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: Congrats Baby D!! :happydance:


----------



## Samsfan

Wow good news all around... Congrats baby D


----------



## Babiesimready

BabyD225 said:


> On my phone so I can't write a long message--
> 
> L4 congrats!!!
> 
> Today was my OTD as well-im officially pregnant!!! My beta was 147 this morning and it was 12dp3dt. Bloods and first sono on monday! Hugs to all

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Baby D woo hoo! :happydance: This is a lucky thread! keep those :bfp: coming! 

Edamame, Good luck for today that BFP is nearly here! :happydance:

Lotus, Good Luck for today for your ET you will be PUPO very soon! :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and progressing nicely with whatever stage you are at in this crazy process! :hugs:

AFM, nothing to report just trying not to symptom spot at the moment which is so hard! 5 days and counting! :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, Any news from the new clinic? xx


----------



## Boofle

Great news yesterday peeps good luck today edamame :hugs:
Sandy Monday will be here real soon :hugs:
Afm got the forms yesterday from new clinic, filled them out last night and off to post them in a bit. The letter said once they receive the forms back we will get an appt for initial consultation. I'm struggling today :cry: don't know whether its hormones - af due any day or the thought of another cycle and failure :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, it's probably a mix of everything, It's good to let it out and talk otherwise it just bottles up inside. :hugs: This is definitely going to be the one for you New clinic, New Start, New BFP and your forever baby! xx


----------



## L4hope

Boofle, I agree with Sandy. It's a mix of all of those things and understandably so. It's difficult to keep going through this process and it never gets any easier. I think you are making a great decision to move on with a new clinic. I've seen quite a few women who had bad results with one clinic and once they moved to another one got their bfp. Your time is coming! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

L4, How are you feeling has it sunk it yet that you are pregnant? Obviously i know you will be thinking cautiously but it must be amazing news for you and DH xx


----------



## L4hope

Oh Sandy my mind is just reeling. We've just had such a long time It was of stress and heartache as Im sure most of you can relate. So its definitely nice for dh and I to finally feel excitement again and look towards our future family. 

With that said though, we are both very aware that we have a few more hurdles to get over before we can feel a little more secure. Is it Thursday yet?? 

How are you feeling? I'm sure you are getting anxious for beta!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah starting to get really anxious now! starting to symptom spot!!!!! I just want Monday to be here. xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4 and Baby - congrats!! So excited and happy for you!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks all!! So excited... anxious for the sonogram on Monday.. just want things to keep progressing nicely.

My beta was 147 for 12dp3dt.. is that good??? The doctor said he wants it above 50 and everyone is different...but some people's numbers are so high!!:happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD, I think that is a good number, as you say everyone is different fx'd xx


----------



## L4hope

BabyD, check out the link Alli posted to me yesterday. It shows average beta values for singles, twins, and trips. You are 15dpo so the median number is 139. You're good to go!


----------



## alicatt

Congrats BabyD and L4!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

Here is the linke I sent L4. It does have median hCG levels by day for singles, twins and triplets. So you can see where you measure up.

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

I think your level is perfect! :thumbup: Plus this is only just a guide, the key is that whatever your level is, they want to see it double every 48 hours at the beginning, as you get further along it will slow in its doubling but at the beginning that is how the determine whether you have a good implantation and the embryo is developing well. Not to say that if you don't double that you will automatically miscarry, but I think the risk of that is higher. 

Best of luck on your next BETA!!!!


Lotus - GL with your transfer!!! 


Hi to everyone else.. I hope you are all doing well!!!


AFM - Next estrogen shot is tomorrow, then U/S and bloodwork Friday to see how my lining is looking for my biopsies that will be in early March.


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope said:


> BabyD, check out the link Alli posted to me yesterday. It shows average beta values for singles, twins, and trips. You are 15dpo so the median number is 139. You're good to go!

Thanks!! I haven't had a minute to look down the thread yet.. such a crazy week at work! hugs to all!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks ali!!!!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks ali!!!!

It is so encouraging to see others get a BFP! It gives me hope that maybe I will see one in April! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

L4 - woohoo that is an awesome beta!

Lotus - Did you transfer 2 last time? Sorry I cant remember. Good luck and I cant wait to hear how it all went.

Edamame - good luck today hun! Please let us know how you are doing.

Babyd - woohoo that is so awesome...congrats!

Ali - totally agree with you. I am stalking until my IVF in April (we will be cycle buddies) but it is great to see some BFPers! Good luck with your scan on Friday


----------



## BabyD225

So I've now had 3 spontaneous orgasms in my sleep.. all woke me up because i started cramping so much! Is the progesterone making me orgasm?? And is the cramping after orgasming what i should expect once me and DH are approved to have sex again??


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ali!!!!
> 
> It is so encouraging to see others get a BFP! It gives me hope that maybe I will see one in April! :happydance:Click to expand...

I have every faith you will get your bfp Ali! I too have been using others on here as inspiration that I too could get a bfp. Some of them have had their babies already and few getting mighty close. So while its been a long ride...it's well worth it to get that beautiful bfp! 

Can't wait to see more on here! :)


----------



## Phantom710

YAY BFPS for everyone :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyd - congrats!!!!! 

AFM - Went to my first scan today and things are looking good. Lining is growing, it's 3.5mm, and I have lots of follicles on each ovary but the biggest are 7mm and 8mm. Can't wait to keep growing these follicles, I'm hoping that I stay on schedule for a February 28th ER.


----------



## Babiesimready

My headache is subdued after taking tylenol last night, I went to bed early and didnt stay asleep as usual and I feel tired

Today's symptom is cramps in and out. I have a history of endo so I was thinking it might be related but I'm not sure, also I feel a twinge in my belly. Some ladies say they feel it in their uterus and I ask with a raised eyebrow..how do you feel your uterus??? oh well LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Babies - 5 days till your beta, I cant wait to hear about your bfp! After I had my fibroids removed which was done similiar to a csection...I can tell you I can feel my uterus. Before that...nope! So I understand when women say that...LOL...


----------



## L4hope

Almost there babieimready! The torturous tww!!! Good signs my dear. 

BabyD sorry I have no experience/knowledge of experiencing Os in the middle of the night. As for cramping after I guess that could happen. Probably why I'm afraid to dtd with hubby right now. Bless his heart he's handling it like a trooper, not one complaint yet! Guess we're both grateful to be here right now. Sorry I was no help!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: that's a great beta. Mine was only 44 on 16dpo when I had my m/c. You are 147 a day earlier. So, you're doing great!

Lotus: how is it that you are transferring so long before me? Is it a natural cycle FET? Did you have to take BCPs? Anyway, best of luck! Looking forward to your BFP.

AFM, I'm chugging along. 14 days til transfer. I have got my hopes up SOOOOO much for this cycle. I just expect it to work. Please work! I'll be crushed if it doesn't.


----------



## ttcbaby117

firsttry - have you decided how many embies you will transfer?


----------



## Babiesimready

ttcbaby117 said:


> Babies - 5 days till your beta, I cant wait to hear about your bfp! After I had my fibroids removed which was done similiar to a csection...I can tell you I can feel my uterus. Before that...nope! So I understand when women say that...LOL...

Thank you! I cant wait either :hugs:

I had a myomectomy as well back in 2011 and it was an up and down incision which is even worse than a bikini line incision but I dont think I feel my uterus lol. Maybe its diff for everyone :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> L4 - woohoo that is an awesome beta!
> 
> Lotus - Did you transfer 2 last time? Sorry I cant remember. Good luck and I cant wait to hear how it all went.
> 
> Edamame - good luck today hun! Please let us know how you are doing.
> 
> Babyd - woohoo that is so awesome...congrats!
> 
> Ali - totally agree with you. I am stalking until my IVF in April (we will be cycle buddies) but it is great to see some BFPers! Good luck with your scan on Friday

Last time we transferred one. It worked, but only briefly. This time we transferred 2 and everything went well except that I dropped the Valium under my seat on the way there and couldn't find it, so we had to stop by the pharmacy for another and wait a bit for it to work. I'm on the couch now, just relaxing and letting those babies snuggle in! :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

FirstTry said:


> BabyD: that's a great beta. Mine was only 44 on 16dpo when I had my m/c. You are 147 a day earlier. So, you're doing great!
> 
> Lotus: how is it that you are transferring so long before me? Is it a natural cycle FET? Did you have to take BCPs? Anyway, best of luck! Looking forward to your BFP.
> 
> AFM, I'm chugging along. 14 days til transfer. I have got my hopes up SOOOOO much for this cycle. I just expect it to work. Please work! I'll be crushed if it doesn't.

I used BCPs to bring on AF and then started the Lupron. It's definitely a medicated cycle. We just didn't have time to stretch it out. We are leaving the island the day after my beta. :dohh:


----------



## L4hope

Glad transfer went well Lotus! Let dh pamper you now!!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD and L4, congrats again!

Lotus, fx'd for you. Keep us posted as you start symptom spotting.

Ash, good news

Babies, good luck on your upcoming beta. 

AFM, I trigger tonight and have retrieval Friday at 9. I'm so excited since my Dr. came into my scan this morning and told me that things are looking so much better than last time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lotus - glad your transfer went well! Let those babies snuggle up! 

Mells - Good luck at your ER! I'm happy that your doctor said things are looking better this time around, that's great news!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - Oops on dropping the much needed valium....but I am glad everything worked out. Are you doing bed rest?

mells - good luck tomorrow!

babies - I see you did a surgery for adhesions. How did you know you had them?


----------



## cali_kt

Lotus- :dance: woohooo! Glad your FET went well!

BabyD- I said it on the ICSI board..but I will say it again here... CONGRATS!

Sandy & Babies- Good luck with your wait!! Hang in there!

Boofle- :hugs: Sorry you are having a rough day. Hope this new clinic puts a new hope in you!

First- Our transfer dates are so close!! I'm Mar 5. We will be FET buddies!

Mells- Good luck with your ER!

AFM- Nothing new to report. Just waiting for my FET!! And I found out that a friend of mine is starting IVF and I got to see her today and talk "shop". It's nice to have a friend IRL going through it. So today is a good day!


----------



## Edamame

Hi everyone- unfortunately, my test today was negative. I'm to stop all meds and we'll have a WTF meeting with the doctor in a couple of weeks. Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## Em260

Edamame said:


> Hi everyone- unfortunately, my test today was negative. I'm to stop all meds and we'll have a WTF meeting with the doctor in a couple of weeks. Thanks for all of your support!

Edamame, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs: Keep us updated on how your WTF appt goes.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry Edamame! :hug:


----------



## Babiesimready

LotusBlossom said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Last time we transferred one. It worked, but only briefly. This time we transferred 2 and everything went well except that I dropped the Valium under my seat on the way there and couldn't find it, so we had to stop by the pharmacy for another and wait a bit for it to work. I'm on the couch now, just relaxing and letting those babies snuggle in! :thumbup:
> 
> Snuggle in, relax and have fun. Rest as much as you can and I pray for BFPs for us :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lotus - Oops on dropping the much needed valium....but I am glad everything worked out. Are you doing bed rest?
> 
> mells - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> babies - I see you did a surgery for adhesions. How did you know you had them?

I know! I was freaking out when I couldn't find it. I am doing 24 hours of bedrest and 3 days of home rest, meaning I don't do much at all.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Edamame said:


> Hi everyone- unfortunately, my test today was negative. I'm to stop all meds and we'll have a WTF meeting with the doctor in a couple of weeks. Thanks for all of your support!

I'm so so sorry, Edamame. :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

:hugs: edamame! Sorry :(


----------



## Babiesimready

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lotus - Oops on dropping the much needed valium....but I am glad everything worked out. Are you doing bed rest?
> 
> mells - good luck tomorrow!
> 
> babies - I see you did a surgery for adhesions. How did you know you had them?

I had a complex myomectomy to remove huge fibroids and I had one of the worse surgeons ever who didnt use an adhesion barrier after my surgery. Reason I chose her in the first place was because she was one of the few surgeons that could perform a non invasive procedure called MRgFUS at that time and I was lucky she was in my city but she said the fibroids were too large and the only option was an open myomectomy. 

After the surgery, I was in horrible pain for a whole year that I had to be on constant vicodin and I visited the ER uncountable times...worst days of my life. The adhesions were too much that all my organs were stuck together and I was constantly constipated. The only way out was the davinci surgery in which I also lost a fallopian tube in the process but I;m glad the pain is over and now I was lucky to even still have my uterus. I'm thankful through it all, I'm PUPO. Its been a long journey I can write a book lol


----------



## Babiesimready

Edamame said:


> Hi everyone- unfortunately, my test today was negative. I'm to stop all meds and we'll have a WTF meeting with the doctor in a couple of weeks. Thanks for all of your support!

So sorry. I can imagine how hard this can be. There's always light at the end of the tunnel. Let us know how your appt goes.:hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

ttcbaby117 said:


> firsttry - have you decided how many embies you will transfer?

Um, yes and no. The doctor and I talked and decided on 2, but the DH was disappointed that he wasn't part of the conversation. So, I'm waiting for DH to have his turn with the dr. I'm guessing we'll still land at 2, but maybe not.


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry to hear that, Edamame. We all feel your disappointment. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

FirstTry said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> firsttry - have you decided how many embies you will transfer?
> 
> Um, yes and no. The doctor and I talked and decided on 2, but the DH was disappointed that he wasn't part of the conversation. So, I'm waiting for DH to have his turn with the dr. I'm guessing we'll still land at 2, but maybe not.Click to expand...

I read a study about success rates and although there are risks when you transfer multiples (born prematurely, other complications), the study concluded that if you transfer 1, you have a 50% chance of success and if you transfer 2, it goes up to 75% chance of success. That is why we chose to transfer 2. Plus, we only had 2 :cold: and we're moving 6,000 miles away, so we didn't want to have to move the embryo to a new clinic. Good luck with whatever you and DH decide! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Babies - wow what an ordeal...so happy you are pupo though  

Lotus - thanks for the info....I am trying to make that decision now.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> firsttry - have you decided how many embies you will transfer?
> 
> Um, yes and no. The doctor and I talked and decided on 2, but the DH was disappointed that he wasn't part of the conversation. So, I'm waiting for DH to have his turn with the dr. I'm guessing we'll still land at 2, but maybe not.Click to expand...

First- how were your embryos frozen? Mine we frozen in pairs so I don't have a choice I have to transfer 2 or lose one of my embryos. At least that is how they described the vials :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

Edamame, I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work. :hug: When is your WTF appointment? Do you have any :cold:? I really hope that they have some answers for you!


----------



## BabyD225

Don't know if I missed a post but has anyone heard from bluebell? Rooting for you lady! Xoxo


----------



## ashknowsbest

edamame - so sorry it didn't work :hugs: A lot of us have been there and we're here for you if you need to talk!


----------



## Edamame

alicatt said:


> Edamame, I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work. :hug: When is your WTF appointment? Do you have any :cold:? I really hope that they have some answers for you!

The wtf is March 4, after DH gets back from a trip. We have four frosties left, so I'm hopeful we'll have a couple more tries (but hopefully only need one more for baby #1....)


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Edamame, I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work. :hug: When is your WTF appointment? Do you have any :cold:? I really hope that they have some answers for you!
> 
> The wtf is March 4, after DH gets back from a trip. We have four frosties left, so I'm hopeful we'll have a couple more tries (but hopefully only need one more for baby #1....)Click to expand...

I hope your RE has some answers! I'm glad you have some :cold: I know with my last IVF that ended in a BFN it was a comfort knowing I still had some left. :hug:


----------



## Mells54

Edamame I'm sorry to hear things didn't work out this time. Good luck at your appt, and hopefully there is a clear answer that can be addressed.


----------



## Babiesimready

L4, BabyD and others that got BFPs please did any of you actually get the implantation bleeding??? I'm not spotting and I dont have any symptom at all other than the headache I had for 2 days and some in and out cramping earlier today thats now gone. I'm 5dp5dt and I'm getting worried. This wait is the hardest thing ever!


----------



## Boofle

Edamame I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Edamame- so sorry it didn't work this time. We're all here for you! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Edamame, I'm so sorry, Thinking of you at this hard time :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, Yay for being PUPO welcome to the 2WW!!! :hugs:

Mells, Yay for trigger :happydance: Good Luck for tomorrow :hugs:

BabyD, You are right we haven't had any post from Blue????? 

Blue, Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Babies, I know how you feel about this 2WW I'm driving myself :wacko:. For the first 3 days i had sort of cramping/sharp shooting pains then today I've had a slight discolured discharge (TMI Sorry) with the pessary, hoping it's implantation bleed! but also for the last could of days my stomach/womb has been bloated and solid to the touch? I don't know what to think some days I'm positive but others i try not to get my hopes up as don't want to come crashing down to earth with a big fall if it hasn't worked!!!!!! Roll on Monday! xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fingers crossed for you, Sandy!


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, How you Feeling? xx


----------



## Sandy83

Well I'm now starting to worry as what was a slight discoloured discharge this morning is now blood! Sorry i know it's too much information just in panic mode now! xx


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> L4, BabyD and others that got BFPs please did any of you actually get the implantation bleeding??? I'm not spotting and I dont have any symptom at all other than the headache I had for 2 days and some in and out cramping earlier today thats now gone. I'm 5dp5dt and I'm getting worried. This wait is the hardest thing ever!

I did not have IB and I'm pretty sure that only happens to a small percentage of women. I really had no symptoms other than some cramping which made me think AF was coming. Actually I'm still not really feeling anything which is driving me crazy.


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry for the panic Ladies, think i jumped to conclusions I'll warn this time TMI coming up but think it wasn't from the front end if you know what i mean, think i might have a pile!!!! I hope so anyway. Never thought i would be saying that but never mind! Still worrying now want Monday to be here! xx


----------



## BabyD225

Babiesimready said:


> L4, BabyD and others that got BFPs please did any of you actually get the implantation bleeding??? I'm not spotting and I dont have any symptom at all other than the headache I had for 2 days and some in and out cramping earlier today thats now gone. I'm 5dp5dt and I'm getting worried. This wait is the hardest thing ever!

I didn't get any implantation bleeding but I did get horrible cramping. I just KNEW it was my embryo implanting... but spotting happens to people!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sandy - that pile might be a good sign of a bfp....


----------



## BabyD225

I feel so ignorant right now... and almost too embarassed to ask.. but what is a pile? Is that another name for hemmorhoids?


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD225 said:


> I feel so ignorant right now... and almost too embarassed to ask.. but what is a pile? Is that another name for hemmorhoids?

Yes BabyD it's the English name for Haemorrhoids. :blush: xx


----------



## Sandy83

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sandy - that pile might be a good sign of a bfp....

I didn't know that, I hope as it gave me such a scary, i thought it was over for me! This 2WW is driving me insane! :wacko: xx


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> I feel so ignorant right now... and almost too embarassed to ask.. but what is a pile? Is that another name for hemmorhoids?

HEHE.. I had no idea either! I just looked it up, and yes it appears to be another name for them. One I've never heard. :haha: AHH.. I think it is a UK thing.


----------



## L4hope

Sandy I was so worried too..it's hard not to. Try and keep busy over the weekend to pass the time! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

We're learning new things here!! I too did not know what a pile was. :haha: whatever name you call them, no fun to get!


----------



## Sandy83

L4hope said:


> Sandy I was so worried too..it's hard not to. Try and keep busy over the weekend to pass the time! :hugs:

Well only 4 days and counting! Re decorating my bedroom at the minute so picking up the paint and wall paper at the weekend so sure I'll be keeping busy telling DH what to do while i sit back :coffee: and watch and pick out some new bedding! :winkwink: xx


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy83 said:


> Sorry for the panic Ladies, think i jumped to conclusions I'll warn this time TMI coming up but think it wasn't from the front end if you know what i mean, think i might have a pile!!!! I hope so anyway. Never thought i would be saying that but never mind! Still worrying now want Monday to be here! xx

Uh oh! hope you're not straining, thats what sometime causes pile. I was constipated too but I know it was from the anesthesia from my ER.


----------



## Babiesimready

Okay so headache came back this morning and overnight I had a little bit of cramping...or maybe its just all in my head cause I'm constantly searching for symptoms and driving myself nuts smh. Its taking all the courage in me to not poas at this point, I need my sanity back! Oh God please, I cant handle another disappointment :(


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I feel so ignorant right now... and almost too embarassed to ask.. but what is a pile? Is that another name for hemmorhoids?
> 
> Yes BabyD it's the English name for Haemorrhoids. :blush: xxClick to expand...

hahah I looked it up but I never heard it called that! I like it better than Hemi's! I have them.. don't be ashamed.. I've actually had them since I was like 21.. talk about embarassing! My husband calls them the grapes of wrath! They come out when blood flow is focused on the southern female regions.. I'd take it as a GREAT sign!


----------



## Sandy83

Babiesimready said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the panic Ladies, think i jumped to conclusions I'll warn this time TMI coming up but think it wasn't from the front end if you know what i mean, think i might have a pile!!!! I hope so anyway. Never thought i would be saying that but never mind! Still worrying now want Monday to be here! xx
> 
> Uh oh! hope you're not straining, thats what sometime causes pile. I was constipated too but I know it was from the anesthesia from my ER.Click to expand...

No Not straining!! :haha: I think it's off having the food poisoning at the weekend as my bowels are still not back to normal :blush: who know's I'm just glad it wasn't :witch: xx


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD225 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I feel so ignorant right now... and almost too embarassed to ask.. but what is a pile? Is that another name for hemmorhoids?
> 
> Yes BabyD it's the English name for Haemorrhoids. :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> hahah I looked it up but I never heard it called that! I like it better than Hemi's! I have them.. don't be ashamed.. I've actually had them since I was like 21.. talk about embarassing! My husband calls them the grapes of wrath! They come out when blood flow is focused on the southern female regions.. I'd take it as a GREAT sign!Click to expand...

The grapes of Wrath :rofl: I like it! xx


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy83 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> No Not straining!! :haha: I think it's off having the food poisoning at the weekend as my bowels are still not back to normal :blush: who know's I'm just glad it wasn't :witch: xx
> 
> Anything other than :witch: I'll take too LOLClick to expand...


----------



## Sandy83

Babiesimready said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> No Not straining!! :haha: I think it's off having the food poisoning at the weekend as my bowels are still not back to normal :blush: who know's I'm just glad it wasn't :witch: xx
> 
> Anything other than :witch: I'll take too LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully monday will be here before we know it! I know what you mean about not being able to take another disappointment! Here's to your :bfp: on Monday PMA all the way! xxClick to expand...


----------



## L4hope

Sandy and Babies, hoping these are signs of a bfp for you both! Have everything crossed for you both. 

Sandy sounds like you have a good plan for the weekend directing dh! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

Babiesimready and Sandy - I hope your BETAs show great strong hCG levels! 

Thanks for letting me know about the piles showing up when there is increased blood flow down in that area, interesting! I too have them on occasion, they are evil little buggers. :haha:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy83 said:


> Lotus, How you Feeling? xx

I feel good! :thumbup: I've been relaxing and trying to be careful when I do get up as I am naturally quite clumsy. :dohh:


----------



## FirstTry

Babiesimready said:


> L4, BabyD and others that got BFPs please did any of you actually get the implantation bleeding??? I'm not spotting and I dont have any symptom at all other than the headache I had for 2 days and some in and out cramping earlier today thats now gone. I'm 5dp5dt and I'm getting worried. This wait is the hardest thing ever!

So, why don't you just test? Sandy too? I know seeing a BFN sucks, but if it's a BFP, then you can start worrying about other stuff :wacko:

Ali: I assume they are frozen individually, based on how the dr talked about thawing, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Babiesimready

Alright Ladies so I gave in to temptation 5 mins ago and this is what I see...please tell me you see the faint line too, hope I'm not driving myself nuts and seeing things.


----------



## cali_kt

Edamame- :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Good luck at your WTF appt and let us know how it goes.

LOL at piles! I, too, did not know what that was! Hoping it's a good sign for you Sandy! And I have pairs frozen together also Ali. So we get 2 thawed at a time.


----------



## cali_kt

Babies-- I'm ready to see the pic!!! :dance:


----------



## BabyD225

Babiesimready said:


> Alright Ladies so I gave in to temptation 5 mins ago and this is what I see...please tell me you see the faint line too, hope I'm not driving myself nuts and seeing things.

Babies.. the picture isnt showing on my screen!! repost please!!!


----------



## Babiesimready

Ok give me a second please, I can see it on mine though kinda weird


----------



## Babiesimready

Can you ladies see it now?

https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Babiesimready/IMG-20130221-00329_zps3a333389.jpg

https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Babiesimready/IMG-20130221-00329_zps3a333389.jpg

Here is the direct link just incase and btw I used my wack phone camera -----> https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Babiesimready/IMG-20130221-00329_zps3a333389.jpg


----------



## LotusBlossom

Babies! I see a line!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## BabyD225

Babiesimready said:


> Can you ladies see it now?
> 
> https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Babiesimready/IMG-20130221-00329_zps3a333389.jpg
> 
> https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Babiesimready/IMG-20130221-00329_zps3a333389.jpg
> 
> Here is the direct link just incase and btw I used my wack phone camera -----> https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Babiesimready/IMG-20130221-00329_zps3a333389.jpg

ARE YOU KIDDING!! THATS DEF A BFP!!!! CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## Babiesimready

OMG!!! you ladies arent joking right???? I've never heard that word directed at me in my whole life...Should I celebrate? I'm so nervous.


----------



## cali_kt

So funny @babyD. I was just saying to myself.... "are you kidding me?'' because that is a total BFP!!!!!!! :bfp: Wow!!!!! So exciting babies!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cali_kt

lol... I can understand how you feel because I would be in disbelief too! That is just so dark!! I would say its time to do a woohoo!


----------



## Babiesimready

cali_kt said:


> lol... I can understand how you feel because I would be in disbelief too! That is just so dark!! I would say its time to do a woohoo!

Oh wow! it even got darker, just checked it again, I cant believe this!!! :wohoo:

God please protect my babies till the end!! OMG! I'll sleep well tonight :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

Babiesimready said:


> OMG!!! you ladies arent joking right???? I've never heard that word directed at me in my whole life...Should I celebrate? I'm so nervous.

LOL Cali...

Babies.. go take a different type.. and start celebrating... water not champagne! Tell DH... it worked for you too my dear!


----------



## alicatt

Babiesimready - Its definitely a line!! :yipee: :wohoo: Congrats!!!! As others have said that is a pretty nice dark line. You are pregnant!!! Can't wait to see what your BETA is on Monday. :hug:


----------



## cali_kt

With that dark of a line, I'm guessing both your embies are snuggled in nicely!! I'm so happy for you. I can just feel your joy over the internet!!!


----------



## Babiesimready

Thank you so much everyone! I pray my joy continues till I carry those babies/baby in my arms. That will be one of the happiest day of my entire life.
I've taken another test and its still the same...I'm exhausted now from being so happy. I pray that God please let my happiness continue [-o&lt;..Monday please be here already


----------



## holdontohope

:hi: Girls!! 

A lot of you I knew from our IVF Oct/Nov/Dec thread. I just wanted to stop by, say hi and see how all of you were doing! I think of you all often!! I wish everyone the best of luck for 2013!!! :hugs: :hug:

Congrats to all the current/future ER, ET, FET and BFPs!!


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks Hold! How are you doing/feeling?


----------



## annmc30

Babies congrats on ya bfp hun


----------



## L4hope

Babies I'm a little late to the party today, but OMG another bfp for sure!!! :wohoo: So excited for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Babies!! Congrats!!


I spoke with the RE nurse today.. Mainly b/c went I went running I came back and was bleeding but I don't know if it's af or not which I don't think it is but anyways she said to call with af.... I have one more provera left. So real af should come in 4-5 days... THEN she said earliest fet would be week of march 25th which is out for me b/c of work but then she said around 3rd week in April and I will start estrace with af and come in for bloods, ultrasound etc... But that would be 6-7 weeks on estrace... Sounds like a long time to me?? But anyways looks like 3rd week in April for fet


----------



## everhopeful

Babies- massive congrats!!

Mo- not sure about estrace as not been on it before. Did you question nurse about it or did you think of it as you ended conversation?

AFM - I'm having a lining check tomorrow afternoon. Using this cycle to investigate.. We'll see what news tomorrow brings!!

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

I think I figured it out... I would have a period and then get the bloods, u/s, etc then with next AF start the estrace...That would make sense as estrace is taken for 20 days before the transfer so if AF comes Monday or so it would be right in line with transfer week of april 15th. I think I will do that as this cycle has been far to messed up to try I think with the cyst, the abnormal lining, the provera...I just want to be back to normal when the times comes for FET. I dont want to rush anything..But if I were to have AF by monday I think transfer would be around the end of the week of the 18th.... I will get timing from the nurse when AF comes and see. Also will have nurse speak to RE about it...does he want to go now or wait..I dont think 6 weeks on estrace is right as my lining would be way to think.


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG, I totally fell off my chair at "Grapes of Wrath" thats awesome!

Babies - I am with Lotus...I did the are you kidding me...the pic is blurry and not very good and I can still see the 2nd line....Girl you are pregnant! Congrats!!!!! 

Mo - sorry for the wait hun! It seems this ltttc thing is worse is so many ways because you have to be so patient...waiting two weeks at a time and then going on to ivf it is a cycle at a time.

ever - I hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I think I figured it out... I would have a period and then get the bloods, u/s, etc then with next AF start the estrace...That would make sense as estrace is taken for 20 days before the transfer so if AF comes Monday or so it would be right in line with transfer week of april 15th. I think I will do that as this cycle has been far to messed up to try I think with the cyst, the abnormal lining, the provera...I just want to be back to normal when the times comes for FET. I dont want to rush anything..But if I were to have AF by monday I think transfer would be around the end of the week of the 18th.... I will get timing from the nurse when AF comes and see. Also will have nurse speak to RE about it...does he want to go now or wait..I dont think 6 weeks on estrace is right as my lining would be way to think.

Hey Mo! I have heard of some clinics putting their patients on BCP for the month prior to a FET. I think it is for women that irregular cycles and/or for women that have a history of cysts? So you could ask them about starting the pill when AF comes this time, then stopping it to get your next period and then starting the estrace at that point. They can also manipulate your cycle this way so that you won't have to wait until the 3rd week of April. :shrug: They did that with me when I was trying to have my IVF ER/ET a certain week in December. They are sneaky/creative that way. So I'd definitely talk to them about it. See what they say. I know BCP are horrible, and the last thing you want to be on, but it does help ensure you get a period, and prevent cysts.

It sounds like we will be pretty close together for our FET's, I think mine will be around April 5-12th. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Funny thing is I dont have a history of irreguar cycles OR cysts lol. I think all these drugs have done this to me! And then my body recovering from the pregnancy and mc and d/c...

What the clinic usually does is check progesterone at day 14 or 16 and if you havent ovulated the do provera to ensure the transfer time. I dont know whats better- provera or BCP! I may ask about BCP when AF comes just because I do want to make sure I am on track. I dont want any more delays past last week in April. I just dont know if the bleeding that has started to day is AF or not...It feels like it but also not! I was having leg pain last night like I do before AF and I have been bitchy...BUT it started after running with no warning which is what this bleeding has been doing! IDK..IF it is still there in the morning then maybe I will call to come in for a scan and bloodwork. Can they tell if you are having a period with the scan / bloodwork?


----------



## Em260

Babies - congrats!! :happydance: That line is really dark!!

Hold - Thank you! How are you? I hope everything is going well! 

Mo - you should ask about BCP just in case so you don't have any delays. I hope everything works out and you are set for an April FET!

Sandy - sorry about the pile (I had no idea what that was either hehe) but glad it's not AF!!

Ever - good luck tomorrow!

AFM - I'm going for my last monitoring appt tomorrow morning. IUI will be on Saturday. I can't wait to be in the 2ww!! I ordered some ICs so I can test out my trigger and POAS obsessively ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

babies - congrats on your BFP! 

Em - yay for IUI on Saturday! Are you so excited?!! I can't wait to see all of your tests! I love line spotting!


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> babies - congrats on your BFP!
> 
> Em - yay for IUI on Saturday! Are you so excited?!! I can't wait to see all of your tests! I love line spotting!

Hi Ash! Omg yes I'm super excited :). I haven't POAS since last September. How are you feeling?


----------



## ashknowsbest

OMG september?! I didn't know it had been that long! Yay for POAS! I'm an addict also but I think this time around I'm going to try and hold out so avoid the disappointment early on.

I'm doing pretty good. I've been getting pretty bad headaches which I'm sure are caused by the hormones but I'm pretty good otherwise :) Just getting excited for the ER!


----------



## Mells54

Babies, congrats! I see a line as well.

Ash, I hear you about the headaches. Are you on Lupron? Today is the first day I don't have a headache and I stopped Lupron two days ago now.

Em, good luck on Saturday

Mo, hopefully time will go fast for you and FET will be here soon.

AFM, I'm a wreck in anticipation of ER tomorrow morning. Can't wait to take that Valium...LOL! 

Hi to everyone! Hope more BFPs start rolling in!


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations Babies!! What a nice strong BFP!!

Em- good luck with your IUI on Saturday! 

Ash- one week left, so close now!


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - I am on lupron but I actually didn't start getting headaches until I started my gonal F and menopur. I don't know which is causing them, but they suck! Not to mention I'm exhausted! I napped from 1:30 until 5 today! Good luck at your ER!!!! Can't wait to hear how many eggs you get :happydance:

edamame - thanks, it is so close and I can't wait! I go in tomorrow for a scan and can't wait to see how my follicles are growing!


----------



## FirstTry

Babies: congratulations! Sticky vibes...

Hope: nice to hear from you. Congrats on reaching the second trimester!

Mo: my clinic puts everyone on 18 days of BCPs before an FET.

:wave: everyone else

So, DH spoke with the dr and wants to transfer one, due to complications with twin pregnancies. Ugh. I think I have to go with that. Imagine if I insisted on two and something bad happened...


----------



## Babiesimready

MoBaby said:


> Babies!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> I spoke with the RE nurse today.. Mainly b/c went I went running I came back and was bleeding but I don't know if it's af or not which I don't think it is but anyways she said to call with af.... I have one more provera left. So real af should come in 4-5 days... THEN she said earliest fet would be week of march 25th which is out for me b/c of work but then she said around 3rd week in April and I will start estrace with af and come in for bloods, ultrasound etc... But that would be 6-7 weeks on estrace... Sounds like a long time to me?? But anyways looks like 3rd week in April for fet

 I hope everything goes well but I have a raised eyebrow with more than a month dose of estrace...have you considered trying a diff RE?


----------



## Babiesimready

FirstTry said:


> Babies: congratulations! Sticky vibes...
> 
> Hope: nice to hear from you. Congrats on reaching the second trimester!
> 
> Mo: my clinic puts everyone on 18 days of BCPs before an FET.
> 
> :wave: everyone else
> 
> So, DH spoke with the dr and wants to transfer one, due to complications with twin pregnancies. Ugh. I think I have to go with that. Imagine if I insisted on two and something bad happened...

DH wanted to transfer 1 too and the embryologist also kept suggesting we transfer 1 because the embies were so great, I was just too scared because after 2 failed ivfs and having to leave work plus all the emotional stress, appts, injections etc, I just cant handle another disappointment so I;ll rather prevent what I have the control of. We asked for privacy and after almost 15min debate, I won and we did 2 lol. I would have done 3 if I could, I know :shy:


----------



## Boofle

Babies massive congrats :hugs:

Em yay for iui so excited for you :happydance:

Sandy phew you've got a pile :blush: so glad it wasn't af I bet that was real scary :hugs:

Edamame how r u? :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Congratulations Babies woo hoo! :happydance:

Em, not long now for you! :happydance:

AFM, Low on PMA today just getting the sinking feeling this hasn't worked :nope: was so positive at the beginning of the week xx


----------



## annmc30

Be positive sandy Im sure it has your very strong not testing x


----------



## FirstTry

Babiesimready said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Babies: congratulations! Sticky vibes...
> 
> Hope: nice to hear from you. Congrats on reaching the second trimester!
> 
> Mo: my clinic puts everyone on 18 days of BCPs before an FET.
> 
> :wave: everyone else
> 
> So, DH spoke with the dr and wants to transfer one, due to complications with twin pregnancies. Ugh. I think I have to go with that. Imagine if I insisted on two and something bad happened...
> 
> DH wanted to transfer 1 too and the embryologist also kept suggesting we transfer 1 because the embies were so great, I was just too scared because after 2 failed ivfs and having to leave work plus all the emotional stress, appts, injections etc, I just cant handle another disappointment so I;ll rather prevent what I have the control of. We asked for privacy and after almost 15min debate, I won and we did 2 lol. I would have done 3 if I could, I know :shy:Click to expand...

It looks like you got lots of blasts. Do you have any frosties?

I told DH that if we transfer one this time and it doesn't work, I'm never transferring just one again.


----------



## L4hope

FirstTry said:


> Babiesimready said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Babies: congratulations! Sticky vibes...
> 
> Hope: nice to hear from you. Congrats on reaching the second trimester!
> 
> Mo: my clinic puts everyone on 18 days of BCPs before an FET.
> 
> :wave: everyone else
> 
> So, DH spoke with the dr and wants to transfer one, due to complications with twin pregnancies. Ugh. I think I have to go with that. Imagine if I insisted on two and something bad happened...
> 
> DH wanted to transfer 1 too and the embryologist also kept suggesting we transfer 1 because the embies were so great, I was just too scared because after 2 failed ivfs and having to leave work plus all the emotional stress, appts, injections etc, I just cant handle another disappointment so I;ll rather prevent what I have the control of. We asked for privacy and after almost 15min debate, I won and we did 2 lol. I would have done 3 if I could, I know :shy:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you got lots of blasts. Do you have any frosties?
> 
> I told DH that if we transfer one this time and it doesn't work, I'm never transferring just one again.Click to expand...

Our last transfer dh wanted to transfer 3 but I said hells no!! I didn't want any chance of triplets! I think two is good and your chance of twins isn't too high. But I have two aunts who had twins naturally so they've never scared me.


----------



## L4hope

Mells, good luck today with ER!!

Sandy it's hard not to start doubting when you get closer to OTD. I did the same thing, honestly I think I was just trying to brace myself for another disappointment. But as long as AF is not here you still have hope! :hugs:


----------



## mrs.e.e

Yay saw the heartbeat today 6.4 weeks due date 11/10


----------



## annmc30

Thats great Mrs e.e, Im at clinic for my scan on Monday Il be due 14/10


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies :hi:

First - I've always transferred 2, mostly because of my age and the increased odds of one working. Here we are, 2 failed IVFs, and gearing up for a FET, as I said I don't have a choice but to transfer 2, but that is fine with me. I actually want twins. I'm 40 and I don't see myself getting pregnant again after this so if this is my one chance, I want to have 2. I guess there is a possibility of transferring 2 more maybe 10-16 months after my first, but only if I don't get 2 this time! ( and assuming that I have 2 still :cold:)!

Sandy - don't get down.. some women have absolutely no symptoms and others swear that AF is on its way, and BAM! There is the BFP! So just try to stay calm and visualize the embryo all snug as a bug in a rug down there! :hug:

AFM - Had my lining check, I'm on CD 7 and my lining is already 7.7mm! Is that good/bad? All I know is that my lining last cycle was 19mm and that was mega thick. So I hope that it doesn't do that this time :nope: I worry that it will be too thick by CD 20 and 22 when they do the biopsy, especially since CD 20 would be the transfer day in a normal FET cycle. I guess time will tell! Maybe they will determine that I don't need any hormone supplementation! :thumbup: That would be cool! Cause I'm not liking the side effects I'm having with this delestrogen (E2) shot. :nope:


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> First - I've always transferred 2, mostly because of my age and the increased odds of one working. Here we are, 2 failed IVFs, and gearing up for a FET, as I said I don't have a choice but to transfer 2, but that is fine with me. I actually want twins. I'm 40 and I don't see myself getting pregnant again after this so if this is my one chance, I want to have 2. I guess there is a possibility of transferring 2 more maybe 10-16 months after my first, but only if I don't get 2 this time! ( and assuming that I have 2 still :cold:)!
> 
> Sandy - don't get down.. some women have absolutely no symptoms and others swear that AF is on its way, and BAM! There is the BFP! So just try to stay calm and visualize the embryo all snug as a bug in a rug down there! :hug:
> 
> AFM - Had my lining check, I'm on CD 7 and my lining is already 7.7mm! Is that good/bad? All I know is that my lining last cycle was 19mm and that was mega thick. So I hope that it doesn't do that this time :nope: I worry that it will be too thick by CD 20 and 22 when they do the biopsy, especially since CD 20 would be the transfer day in a normal FET cycle. I guess time will tell! Maybe they will determine that I don't need any hormone supplementation! :thumbup: That would be cool! Cause I'm not liking the side effects I'm having with this delestrogen (E2) shot. :nope:

Ali I think your lining is right on track. If they thought it was going to be too thick I'm sure they would alter your estrogen dosage. I had a lining check 11 days before my transfer and they wanted my lining to be at least 8 which thankfully it was exactly at 8. You're about 13 days off from your first biopsy if I'm doing the math right so I say you're good to go! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - I think your lining might be ok. I believe around cd 3 or 4 they want it under 4 so 7 around cd7 would be pretty good.

Sandy - I hope you feel better soon! This entire thing is a roller coaster....take care of yourself hun.


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrs e. - congrats hun!


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> First - I've always transferred 2, mostly because of my age and the increased odds of one working. Here we are, 2 failed IVFs, and gearing up for a FET, as I said I don't have a choice but to transfer 2, but that is fine with me. I actually want twins. I'm 40 and I don't see myself getting pregnant again after this so if this is my one chance, I want to have 2. I guess there is a possibility of transferring 2 more maybe 10-16 months after my first, but only if I don't get 2 this time! ( and assuming that I have 2 still :cold:)!
> 
> Sandy - don't get down.. some women have absolutely no symptoms and others swear that AF is on its way, and BAM! There is the BFP! So just try to stay calm and visualize the embryo all snug as a bug in a rug down there! :hug:
> 
> AFM - Had my lining check, I'm on CD 7 and my lining is already 7.7mm! Is that good/bad? All I know is that my lining last cycle was 19mm and that was mega thick. So I hope that it doesn't do that this time :nope: I worry that it will be too thick by CD 20 and 22 when they do the biopsy, especially since CD 20 would be the transfer day in a normal FET cycle. I guess time will tell! Maybe they will determine that I don't need any hormone supplementation! :thumbup: That would be cool! Cause I'm not liking the side effects I'm having with this delestrogen (E2) shot. :nope:
> 
> Ali I think your lining is right on track. If they thought it was going to be too thick I'm sure they would alter your estrogen dosage. I had a lining check 11 days before my transfer and they wanted my lining to be at least 8 which thankfully it was exactly at 8. You're about 13 days off from your first biopsy if I'm doing the math right so I say you're good to go! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! That makes me feel better! I go back on Monday, but I think the amount of delestrogen goes up? I was on 0.4cc on Monday and Thursday this past week, then next week it goes up to 0.8cc on Mon/Thurs :shrug: I guess I just have to relax and trust that my FS who has the education and many years experience knows what he's doing! :haha: I just want this to go smoothly! Nothing ever seems to go smoothly for me. My Mom said that the things we most want are not given to us, and when we do get them, they are most cherished because of the fight we had to get them. She can speak to that, as she and my dad couldn't have children and we are both adopted, so she had to go through a lot of heartache to get me and my brother! :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.e.e

annmc30 said:


> Thats great Mrs e.e, Im at clinic for my scan on Monday Il be due 14/10

I'm the 11th


----------



## Mells54

Just got back and wanted to give a quick update. I got 11 eggs!

I'm happy with that!


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Congratulations Babies woo hoo! :happydance:
> 
> Em, not long now for you! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, Low on PMA today just getting the sinking feeling this hasn't worked :nope: was so positive at the beginning of the week xx

Sandy I know you dont want to test earlier but pls stay positive. Its very hard cause I'm in your same shoes but I keep talking to them that they have to stay with me. I pray we both come back with great news on MON :hugs:


----------



## Babiesimready

FirstTry said:


> It looks like you got lots of blasts. Do you have any frosties?
> 
> I told DH that if we transfer one this time and it doesn't work, I'm never transferring just one again.

Yes we did, we got 13 blasts transferred 2 and have 7 :cold:
I started with 300units menopur and 200 follistim, I think my new decided to go the aggresive route thinking I might not make enough eggs but by day 3, I already had 15 follicles on each ovary and in bad pain, also had to stop menopur and only took follistim ER day. I was at high risk of ohss but thankfully I didnt get it.

@L4 I actually wont mind twins, that means my family will be complete sooner but DH is terrified of just the thought. Everytime I talk to the embies and use the word "babies" he freaks out lol

@Ms E congrats!!! :happydance:

@ Mells 11 eggs is great, I got 13 the first time and 7 fertilized. I pray all of them fertilize for you.


----------



## everhopeful

Mells - That is a fantastic amount of eggs - well done!!!

Sandy - I think its natural to get like this closer to OTD!

Ali - seems like we are doing the same things this month with an investigation month!!! I am sure they will make sure they tailor your meds to make sure that your lining doesn't get too thick... and its good to have this month to see how things go... Am I being daft or doesn't the E2 shot thicken lining? I am being told that I might have estrogen patches to help with lining etc... maybe I have the wrong end of the stick???

AFM - I had my lining check today. I am CD14 and measured 7.5mm. They have said that this is good and by the time I would hit ET it would be about 12. So think I might have a very light drug dose through to my FET next month but nothing too much..
I also had a NK blood test and I am going in for my endometrium scratch on the 6th March - hoping all these things help!!!

xx


----------



## L4hope

Great ER Mells!! Can't wait to hear your fert report! Rest up and take it easy. 

Ali, I know it's so frustrating when there are added bumps along the way with an already rocky ride we call infertility. You're mother's sentiment is completely right, we know we will appreciate what we have so much more for working this hard to get there. She more than understands what your going through which is pretty unique as there's no hereditary component. So that's pretty cool that she can be there to support you through this process. I'm sure the advances since when your mom would have been ttc are pretty amazing for her to see. I'm so thankful for all the technology we have to give us a better chance to have a family. You're moms sentiment reminded me of a poem I saw on another thread. I'll post is next. Warning to all reading: it tugs at your heartstrings but is so fitting.


----------



## L4hope

There are women who become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss,and though they are good mothers and love their children,I know that I will be better.

I will be better not because of genetics or money or because I have read more books,but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.

I have longed and waited.I have cried and prayed.I have endured and planned over and over again.

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.I will notice everything about my child.

I will take time to watch my child sleep,explore,and discover.I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold, and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream.

My dream will be crying for me.I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child.Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.

I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend, and sister because I have known pain.I know disillusionment, as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire and hell that many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.

I have prevailed.I have succeeded.I have won.

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.I listen.And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely.

I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth when life is beyond hard.I have learned a compassion that only comes by walking in those shoes.

I have learned to appreciate life.

Yes, I will be a wonderful mother.-ANON


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Mells, 11 eggs its amazing can't wait to see your fert report tomorrow

Wow, L4 that was lovely to read xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Mells - That is a fantastic amount of eggs - well done!!!
> 
> Sandy - I think its natural to get like this closer to OTD!
> 
> Ali - seems like we are doing the same things this month with an investigation month!!! I am sure they will make sure they tailor your meds to make sure that your lining doesn't get too thick... and its good to have this month to see how things go... Am I being daft or doesn't the E2 shot thicken lining? I am being told that I might have estrogen patches to help with lining etc... maybe I have the wrong end of the stick???
> 
> AFM - I had my lining check today. I am CD14 and measured 7.5mm. They have said that this is good and by the time I would hit ET it would be about 12. So think I might have a very light drug dose through to my FET next month but nothing too much..
> I also had a NK blood test and I am going in for my endometrium scratch on the 6th March - hoping all these things help!!!
> 
> xx

You are correct, the E2 shot does thicken the lining. Which is why I'm so surprised that they are making me double my dose? :wacko: I'm only on CD 7 and my lining is as thick as yours. :shrug: They tested my E2 as well, and it is currently at 693! Which again seems high. So I have no idea what they are doing. Seems kind of odd? :dohh: Sounds like your scratch will be a few days before mine, I think they are doing mine on the 7th and 9th. Possibly the 6th and 8th? IDK.


----------



## alicatt

Mells - great news.. 11 eggs!! Looking forward to your fertilization report. Are they doing ICSI?

Sandy - are you feeling better? Stay positive!!! :hugs:

L4 - wow those are some powerful words, and yes, that is my sentiment exactly. My Mom also says.. that which doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I think we are some tough cookies! :thumbup: Maybe that is why we are all here? God knows we are strong and we can handle this?


----------



## Sandy83

Yay feeling better, pma is starting to come back xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

everhopeful - Have you had the scratch done before? I will be doing mine in march and just wonder if it helped you get pregnant before?


----------



## everhopeful

Ttcbaby - not had one before but my clinic here in the uk says it increases chances by up to 20% so I'm giving it a go!! There is a lot of great research on it helping couples in Europe. Good luck with yours!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ttcbaby - not had one before but my clinic here in the uk says it increases chances by up to 20% so I'm giving it a go!! There is a lot of great research on it helping couples in Europe. Good luck with yours!! Xx

Yep, in fact my FS went to a lecture series put on by a European fertility team that is how he came up with the biopsy idea for me. My biopsy is actually being flown to Spain for analysis :wacko: The fertility team in Europe is hoping to bring the same testing/analysis to the US, and my FS is helping with that. Although I have heard that the biopsy itself improves your chances, the test we're doing looks at your lining, and determines if it is receptive or not. Then they repeat the biopsy 2 days later. This helps to determine when your lining is at its peak so when we do transfer the little embies back, we are doing it at the perfect time!


----------



## Em260

Ash - sorry about the headaches :(. I hope your appointment today went well!

Ali - I love what your Mom said. Wow, it's really great that you're getting those implantation biopsies done. It sounds very cutting edge and hopefully other clinics will pick up the practice too. 

Sandy - I know it's hard but try to keep that PMA. You are so close!

Mells - yay congrats that is a great number of eggs!!!

L4 - thanks for sharing that. I love it!


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells - great news.. 11 eggs!! Looking forward to your fertilization report. Are they doing ICSI?
> 
> Sandy - are you feeling better? Stay positive!!! :hugs:
> 
> L4 - wow those are some powerful words, and yes, that is my sentiment exactly. My Mom also says.. that which doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I think we are some tough cookies! :thumbup: Maybe that is why we are all here? God knows we are strong and we can handle this?

Yup we are doing ICSI. DH's numbers aren't too low but they said it will give us the best odds at the point.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Mells - great news.. 11 eggs!! Looking forward to your fertilization report. Are they doing ICSI?
> 
> Sandy - are you feeling better? Stay positive!!! :hugs:
> 
> L4 - wow those are some powerful words, and yes, that is my sentiment exactly. My Mom also says.. that which doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I think we are some tough cookies! :thumbup: Maybe that is why we are all here? God knows we are strong and we can handle this?
> 
> Yup we are doing ICSI. DH's numbers aren't too low but they said it will give us the best odds at the point.Click to expand...

Totally! I had 17 eggs, 15 mature and 12 fertilize with donor :spermy: so hopefully you'll have 8-10 fertilize! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - we're doing ICSI too but my OH's numbers aren't that bad. They just want a higher fertilization rate. :) I hope it works for us both! 

AFM - Everything went well at my appointment this morning. My lining is at 8.5, the follicles she measured were 8 and 11mm and the others weren't too far behind. While at the appointment the doctor told me that I would come back on Sunday but when I got the call from the nurse she told me that copperman wants to see me back tomorrow morning. I guess my estrogen numbers indicated that I'm moving along quickly and they want to monitor me closely? I don't really know, I just do what they tell me. So off I go tomorrow morning to get monitored again, I can't wait to find out when the ER will be! I'm thinking it may be sooner than the 28th at this rate! I've only been stimming for 6 days today.


----------



## Samsfan

Anyone have any recommendations for FS in New York? LI area


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ever - yes that is what my Dr said also...I am doing it and hope it helps

Ali - what you are doing is so interesting, I would have loved to try that.

Ash - wow those are great numbers.

Sam - sorry hun I am not from there but a lot of women on here seem to go cnyfertility and I checked them out as they have good stats and are not to expensive. You can check them out at cnyfertility.com


----------



## ashknowsbest

samsfran - I know you said the LI area but I go to RMANY and I'm happy with their services ... so if you don't find anything on LI you can check out that clinic!

ttcbaby - thanks! I had great numbers last time too so I'm not getting too hopeful yet!


----------



## Babiesimready

Good morning Ladies hope everyone is doing well :hi:

Ash: I pray everything goes well with your stims, you';re doing really well with the response

AFM I've been having really bad headaches that makes me nauseous and last night, my tummy was feeling hot in and out. Anyway I took a digi test today and its a :bfp: I havent been a firm believer until now and I yes I cried.

https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Babiesimready/smaller_zps956114ae.jpg

I pray for Sandy and everyone thats going through this journey with me that just as God has answered my prayers, God will answer yours too :hugs:. You all have been so supportive and this is the best thread on B&B :thumbup:

DH is not home yet, hes working on his MBA so he went to class, I cant wait to show him.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, babies!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Babies!! Look forward to your beta on Monday!


----------



## Mells54

Hooray Babies! Congrats!!!

I got the call this morning...all 11 eggs fertilized! We are doing a 5 day transfer, so Wednesday it is! :happydance: I can't believe I've made it this far in this journey.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mells! That is a great number!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

That's awesome!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow such good news today! 

babies - huge congratulations on your pregnancy, have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

Mells - I congratulated you on your 11 embryos on the other thread but congratulations again!!! :happydance: That really is amazing! 

AFM - things are looking great at my scan this morning. I have about 7 follicles that the doctor measured that are around 13mm. There were others but he did not bother to measure those. My lining is still at 8.5mm and my e2 is at 1000 (say what?) so he said that I'm most likely going to be coming in everyday for monitoring until the ER.... not too excited about that just because it's so time consuming but obviously I'll do what has to be done. I'm getting very excited for the ER and can't wait to see how many we get to fertilized this time with ICSI!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies, I'm only 3dp5dt (FET), but I'm already symptom-spotting. It's tough not to think about it, even though I'm busy with the move. :winkwink: I don't have the sore BBs like last time yet, but I felt a lot of pinching in the uterus area, I'm super tired, a little funky (like unsettled stomach, just feeling weird) and feel tenderness when I sit down, but only for a second or two. I feel like these are good signs and I have decided to expect this cycle to work and just enjoy it until I'm proven wrong. I'll be devastated if it doesn't work either way, so I'm going with the positive route. Has anyone else felt pelvic tenderness as they sit down? I remember it from last time, but it's still early now. I'm testing on the 1st, so I have 6 more days. :coffee: (except I don't even get to have coffee during the wait, haha!)


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so excited for you, Ash. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks lotus and all of those symptoms sound so promising!! I'm keeping my FX'd for you and I can't wait until you test!!! Try to stay relaxed and don't move anything heavy :)


----------



## L4hope

Mells that's a fantastic fert report! PUPO here you come!!

Ash it won't be long now and you'll be in for ER. It sucks to have to go in every day, but better that they are being cautious so nothing goes wrong. 

So much going on! :)


----------



## mrs.e.e

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm only 3dp5dt (FET), but I'm already symptom-spotting. It's tough not to think about it, even though I'm busy with the move. :winkwink: I don't have the sore BBs like last time yet, but I felt a lot of pinching in the uterus area, I'm super tired, a little funky (like unsettled stomach, just feeling weird) and feel tenderness when I sit down, but only for a second or two. I feel like these are good signs and I have decided to expect this cycle to work and just enjoy it until I'm proven wrong. I'll be devastated if it doesn't work either way, so I'm going with the positive route. Has anyone else felt pelvic tenderness as they sit down? I remember it from last time, but it's still early now. I'm testing on the 1st, so I have 6 more days. :coffee: (except I don't even get to have coffee during the wait, haha!)

This is how I felt I knew it had implanted ( even to the day )I could feel the tugging . I saw our heart beat yesterday at 6w4d exactly to the timeline I thought. I think with ivf you're more in tune with your body with my daughter and previous mc I had no symptoms


----------



## BabyD225

Samsfan said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for FS in New York? LI area

Samsfan- I live on LI... I use North Shore's Center for Human Reproduction- They're amazing. My doctor is Chu- but I"d also recommend Rausch or Herschlag (Natalie Portmans father- he's the head of the practice). I just like being part of a major hospital facility. Where do you live?? xoxo


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Babies!! I can imagine how awesome it was to see that BFP! Happy and healthy 9 months!

Yay for a great fert report Mells! You'll be PUPO before you know it!


----------



## annmc30

Congrats babies
Great report mells Ul b PUPO soon  
Hope every1 else ok

Afm only 2 more sleep for scan  my hormones are all over the place Im fine 1 min then burst into tears the next lol


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus that sounds positive!! :)

So AF is here/in its way... I wasn't sure how I would tell if it was af or more of this bleeding I've been having but I can tell.. I'm having massive cramps and I almost had to leave the store due to them..... I knew it would be bad b/c 12 days ago my lining was 15...ugh! Heating pad and pjs rest of night. Calling re Monday and hopefully if it works out with schedules and such I get start estrace! 

Ash: yay for er soon!
Ann: us soon!! Yay!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - :happydance: AF finally arrived, now you can get started on your FET!


----------



## MoBaby

I hope so....I will go in Monday am to see if I need a scan or bloodwork...I have conflicting info...I have had a ton of bleeding, almost daily since AF came after d/c so I will have to see if its a go and see if their dates are mutally agreeable with mine. If I start the estrace on monday and they are not concerned with the bleeding i had and the cyst is gone and my lining is behaving then hopefully I can have the transfer the week of the 18th..Thats my goal :) I hope so!! I considered waiting b/c of all the issues but I am leaving it in my REs hands... thats their job to figure this stuff out; not mine :) I didnt expect AF until Moday b/c my last provera was yesterday am but AF had other plans :)


----------



## Samsfan

Hello ladies. Well my fs clinic got their act together and after almost a big mishap, managed to get my protocol delivered to my home today. I may start stimming tomorrow. Yesterday was the first day of AF and tomorrow I go for my sono and bloodwork. I start with 75 mg of Bravelle and Menopour. So I'm joining you ladies for what I hope wil be a happy journey.


----------



## Em260

Babies - congrats! 

Mells - yay for 11 embryos!! :happydance: 

Ash - sounds like everything is going really well! I know it's a pain but it's good they are monitoring you so closely. Hopefully you won't have to stim for much longer. 

Mo - I'm glad AF is here so you can get going on your FET. Sorry about the cramps though :(

AFM - I had my IUI this morning so now I'm officially PUPO :). It's been a long four months to get here and I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Mells54

This thread sure is moving right along nowq.

Ash, good luck with your scans. I had to go everyday closer to retrieval, but it's fun to see the changes overnight.

Em, congrats on being PUPO.

Mo, you're on your way now!

Sams, congrats on starting.

AFM, just enjoying being shot free for the next few days!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Em yay!!!! Fx for bfp!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

samsfan - good luck with your cycle! You must be so excited to be starting :happydance:

EM - yay for your IUI! All of that work and now you're here! :happydance:

Mells - enjoy the shot free days! Have you done the PIO shots before?


----------



## MoBaby

Pio are not fun!! I get to do this the entire fet this go round and vaginal stuff.I love the shot free days!


----------



## L4hope

PIO are a biatch! I'm on them twice a day and God willing if everything continues to go well I stay on the shots until 12 weeks!! Yikes! (But I'd do it the while pregnancy if I had to)

Em, yay for being PUPO!! Wohoo, you must be very excited after your wait. 

Samsfan, glad all worked out and you're all set to start stims tomorrow. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Em! Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

I did PIO with my IUI, and I didn't think they were that bad. Uncomfortable and I did have lumps on my booty after a couple weeks, but I sat on a warming pad afterward to help. From what I hear about the suppositories and how messy they are, I'll take the shots.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I hope so....I will go in Monday am to see if I need a scan or bloodwork...I have conflicting info...I have had a ton of bleeding, almost daily since AF came after d/c so I will have to see if its a go and see if their dates are mutally agreeable with mine. If I start the estrace on monday and they are not concerned with the bleeding i had and the cyst is gone and my lining is behaving then hopefully I can have the transfer the week of the 18th..Thats my goal :) I hope so!! I considered waiting b/c of all the issues but I am leaving it in my REs hands... thats their job to figure this stuff out; not mine :) I didnt expect AF until Moday b/c my last provera was yesterday am but AF had other plans :)

Mine did the same thing, it came a few days before I was to complete the provera, it wasn't really heavy, but it did last the full 6-7 days. Just a constant. Course I didn't have the other issues you had.

Yes, make them decide, they are the ones with all the years of experience!! :thumbup: They will know whether it is a good idea to start or whether it is better to wait another month.


----------



## alicatt

Em - congrats on being PUPO FX'd that you get your BFP!

L4 - great second BETA! WOHOO!

Sams - congrats on starting your first IVF, let us know how it goes tomorrow :thumbup:

Mells - I hear using ice before the PIO shot helps make them a little easier, also massaging your rear afterwards helps keep the lumps from forming. I hear you though. I'd rather do the shots then the suppositories! Plus for me the shots are a fraction of the cost! :thumbup:

AFM - just waiting for my Monday appt to see where we are at. My E2 level is rising pretty quickly so I wonder if my cycle will go more quickly? :shrug: Since we aren't actually transferring anything it is a little anti-climactic. I won't even hear about the biopsy results for about 2 weeks after the biopsies are done. So it is going to be about 4 weeks before we know anything :coffee: UGH.


----------



## Babiesimready

Thanks everyone!

Ash I was 1000 e2 also by day 3 and I had to go in everyday. You might be getting your ER earlier...looking good :thumbup:

Lotus I felt some pelvic tenderness and lower back pain, also pinching by day 3 also. Now all I have it back aches and in & out headaches...not a single spotting though. Your symptoms are good signs I found through my google search.

Mells thats awesome!!!!

Samsfan I pray all goes well for you and ER soon

Em: Congrats on being pupo!!! I pray for a bfp for you, rest well and get pampered.


----------



## WannabeeMum

I've been away for a week and so much has happened. 

Edamame - I am so sorry for you. I hope you're going ok. 

Sandy - how are you holding up? Not long now...

Mells - that's an amazing fertilization rate! Hope your 5dt goes well!

Lotus - those are good signs. I felt a lot of cramping and bloating that I was sure meant AF, but turned out to be amazing pregnancy symptoms. FXd for you!

Em - congrats on being PUPO!! Yeah!

Babies - congrats on the double line! Can't wait to hear your beta!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy!! GL tomorrow :) 

Lotus: Do you test tomorrow also?? GOOD LUCK!!

I have a question: So yesterday I was positive AF was here; bad intense cramping, bleeding everything. Completely different than the other bleeding I was experiencing. This morning, AF gone! I am supossed to go in at CD3 which would be tomorrow but I have not had any bleeding all day. Would Sat still be considered CD1 or no because everything stopped?? I am having mild cramping on/off. If I dont have any bleeding tomorrow I think I will call the clinic. If I wake up with bleeding I will go in.


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> Sandy!! GL tomorrow :)
> 
> Lotus: Do you test tomorrow also?? GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> I have a question: So yesterday I was positive AF was here; bad intense cramping, bleeding everything. Completely different than the other bleeding I was experiencing. This morning, AF gone! I am supossed to go in at CD3 which would be tomorrow but I have not had any bleeding all day. Would Sat still be considered CD1 or no because everything stopped?? I am having mild cramping on/off. If I dont have any bleeding tomorrow I think I will call the clinic. If I wake up with bleeding I will go in.

I always ran into the same issue. I went in anyway and explained, and they went along as if everything was fine. If I called, they said CD 1 is when there is a flow, and definitely more than spotting. I guess it's ok for it to be sporadic after that. :shrug:

Today is 4dp5dt, so I am waiting until Friday, which is 9dp5dt. The movers will be here for the next 3 days, packing and taking our stuff, so I will wait until we are settled in the hotel to test. It's driving me nuts to wait, but my husband REALLY doesn't want me to test early. He has seen me get upset countless times when it was too early anyway. :nope: I think it will be smart to wait, but it's hard! I have 5 tests ready to be peed upon!!! :haha:


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone... I just injected myself for the first time.. Alicatt you were right it wasn't so bad!

I'm so exhausted today... I had to take zithromax 1000 mg and so did dH... I have non idea why...but needless to say, I was in the bathroom all night. 

I also still have AF and a headache. Is it safe to take advil while going through a cycle?


----------



## ashknowsbest

samsfan - my doctor told me only tylenol.


----------



## Samsfan

ashknowsbest said:


> samsfan - my doctor told me only tylenol.

I also have a prolactinoma that is resolved. I have never met someone with one before.


----------



## ashknowsbest

:) I don't often find people with it either but I've heard that it's not that uncommon either.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sam....me and dh have to take zithromax during right before I start stimming and after we are done dh has to have a semen culture done to check for bacteria in the semen.


----------



## Boofle

Sandy I'm rooting for you honey sending u massive bundles of baby dust :hugs:

Lotus congrats on being pupo and good luck with the move :thumbup:
Em good luck keeping everything crossed for you too :hugs:

Everyone else good morning :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

Gdluck sandy cant wait to hear results

Afm Ive had very bad morning sickness :'( now Im sat nervously waiting to go to the clinic for my scan


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fingers crossed for a successful scan, Ann! :hugs:

Movers come to start packing tomorrow! It's getting crazy and I can't believe we are leaving Hawaii so soon, yet my tww seems to be dragging! :coffee:


----------



## Boofle

Ann good luck today how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Well blood has been drawn waiting game now! only 7 hours to go!!!!!!!! 

Thanks Ann, Boofle thinking positive as no sign of AF at all so far so Fx'd :hugs:

Babies, Good Luck for today Fx'd for the both of us :hugs:

Ann, Good luck with Scan today :hugs:

Boofle, Any news from the clinic? :hugs:

Lotus, Good luck with the move hope all goes well and hope you are just watching them and not doing any lifting!!!!! :hugs:

Mells, Great news on fertilisation report :happydance:

Em, Yay for being PUPO :happydance

Mo, Hope appointment goes well today and AF is fully here! :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and had a good weekend xx


----------



## Boofle

Hey sandy 7 hours omg I don't know how you've resisted poas my lovely :hugs: I'm really hoping and praying its good news for you :hugs:

Not heard yet I sent the completed form back Wednesday so they would of got it thurs/Friday latest!! Maybe hear today. Not had a good weekend - had a massive row with oh on Friday lots of things but he says he wants to forget ttc and get back to the way things were :cry: he doesn't get why I get stressed with the ivf :cry: my tummy is in knots I don't know what to do!!


----------



## FirstTry

Ann: I'm jealous of your morning sickness; it's a great sign!

Sams: my dr told me the reason we had to take Zithromax simultaneously is to make sure we aren't carrying any STDs, like chlamydia. It's easier to just take the antibiotic than to test for those diseases.


----------



## Sandy83

Boofle, I was so tempted at the weekend to POAS but DH kept me on the straight and narrow to not do it in case it came back with conflicting results compared to today. 

I'm so sorry you had an argument with OH at the weekend this is a really stressful process to go through and can put strain on our relationship. I think my DH just kept out of my way at the weekend as i was biting his head off all the time. I think it can be really hard for our DH/OH's as they see us go through so much pain and emotional turmoil over this and there is nothing they can do to stop it. Best thing to do is sit down and talk about it, it's hard for me as DH is one to keep how he is feeling to himself and is so strong. I know you will but bare with him as he is probably feeling the same as you inside. We are here for you too talk to and are probably going through exactly the same :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - so exciting!!! Not long to go now at all!!!!!

Boofle - IVF is such a strain emotionally on every aspect of our relationships. There have been times we have cried, argued, disagreed and even wanted to give up.
Its such an emotional journey that nobody can prepare you for and all the more hard for the woman taking the hormones!!!
Have a chat when you are both in the right frame of mind. 
xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ever, Luckily this morning is flying over at work as got so much to do but its keeping my mind off it! xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy - I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks wannabe, Hopefully i can join you and the rest of the ladies fx'd xx


----------



## MoBaby

Just got ultrasound and waiting for bloodwork...

Lining still thick at 12.6 (was 15)... Too bad im not doing a full ivf this cycle...I ha 41 Antral follicles! Holy smoke! The large cyst was smaller about half the size but there is another smaller one on the left side now but nothing concerning. There was some fluid suggesting bleeding in the uterus but nothing that said for sure it was cd3 and my bleed was af. Nurse doesn't think so but will wait for lab results. Guess I have a few more days or so. This is slightly annoying now! I just want to have a normal af!


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, So sorry you still haven't got definite answers yet hopefully results will come back with something. Wow 41 Antral follicles that's amazing!!!!!!!! Glad the cyst has gotten smaller and that the other one is nothing to be concerned about. Fx'd your body will go back to normal soon Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

Mo sorry things are being so ambiguous for you..very frustrating!

Ann good luck at your scan! Ms is an excellent sign. I know it's weird but I actually wish I would get sick right now! :blush:

Sandy good luck girl, sending positive vibes your way!!

Afm, had bw this morning to get one more count. Hoping for another good report! I'm still just as nervous as my first beta.


----------



## annmc30

Baby clough due 15/10/13
 



Attached Files:







20130225_122503.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sandy83

Ann, that is amazing xx


----------



## everhopeful

ann, beautiful scan!!


----------



## annmc30

Baby clough due 15/10/13


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy - good luck today!

Mo - sorry AF is being so mean :( 

Ann - great scan!

afm - trigger tonight. ER on wednesday and I couldnt be happier. Im getting so uncomfortable and am unable to sleep.


----------



## everhopeful

Ash - how exciting!!! So close.

Mo - Does that mean that you are still waiting for AF? Sorry things are so tough but great that your cyst isn't as large


----------



## L4hope

Ash yay for triggering tonight!! Can't wait for your ER and ET!

Afm, third beta came back at 3337! Now for the scary big hurdle of my ultrasound this Friday. Still nervous and praying for this to be my forever baby.


----------



## everhopeful

L4 that's an AMAZING number!! Massive congrats.... You have your forever baby!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy - I hope you get your BFP today!

Ash - yippee.. so glad you are triggering.. Wednesday is just around the corner.

L4Hope - amazing 3rd BETA! Can't wait to see how many are in there!

Mo - so sorry AF is being so annoying. Maybe she will come in another couple of days?

AFM - had another US, lining is up to 10.5, so its growing at about 1mm a day. They upped my estrogen shot from 0.4 to 0.8 and I go back on Thursday for another peek at it. I'm still a ways off from doing the biopsies :wacko: I wish they were now so we could get on to the actual FET!


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies I'm out the test was negative xx


----------



## everhopeful

Oh Sandy I'm so sorry!! Really gutted for you. Xx


----------



## Edamame

Oh Sandy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## annmc30

Aww sandy Im so sorry :'(


----------



## alicatt

AWE - so sorry Sandy :( What happens next?


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Sandy I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy :( I'm sooo sad now!! I'm sooo sorry :(


----------



## Boofle

Aw sandy I'm so so sorry honey - I logged on just to get ur news. I really am gutted for you both sending you a virtual hug :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Bad news from re.... I have to go on freaking bcp for a month. I can't believe it!! I'm so pissed now because this delays everything. He said he wants me to do this now and if it doesn't clean me out then a d/c which he doesn't want to do now. I'm so pissed I want to freaking cry! So now im out until freakibg April! If I take the bcp starting today af in a month. The nurse said re doesn't know what is going on with my uterus. My Hcg was down to under 5 finally.


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy- I'm so sorry.. What are your plans moving forward?

So today is 5 weeks for me- they took a second beta today and did an ultrasound- but they didn't see much. She said its normal to not see anything yet and to not get discouraged because its so early- I was just hoping to see something definitive. Waiting to hear back blood results to make sure hcg is going up. Has anyone had this happen before? Today is DH and my anniversary- hoping for a high second beta!


----------



## MoBaby

Did they see the sac? That should be visible with transvaginal. But not much other than that.


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Did they see the sac? That should be visible with transvaginal. But not much other than that.

They didn't see much- she said the lining and everything looked good. She saw a black dot but she couldn't confirm that was the sac or not so I have to wait a week to go back. She said it could be early- I'm just hoping its small but there


----------



## MoBaby

If they weren't concerned then done be, your beta was great!! I bet it was just early... A dot is good :) It's so tiny at 5 wks it's hard to see... My clini had scanned me at 5w3-4 d and said try probably wouldnt see anything... It was small but not much to look at.


----------



## L4hope

Oh Mo that sucks!! I'm sure you are more than frustrated with this delay and ambiguity with what's going on with your body. :hugs:

BabyD it's so hard not to worry. If they weren't worried about the u/s then it's a good sign. Hopefully once you get your beta back you'll be able to relax a bit.


----------



## BabyD225

Beta came back at 824. She said she was hoping to see it above 1000... So scared and I want to break down crying. Any words of wisdom? I have to go back thursday for another sono and bloods.


----------



## Edamame

BabyD- When I went in at 5wks there wasn't even a dot, so I'm sure it is just early! What was the doubling rate for your beta? 

Mo- that seriously sucks. You must be so frustrated right now. Is there any way for you to get a second opinion?


----------



## MoBaby

I don't know where to even go for a second opinion. No other RE and my OB is always backed up..... I guess I will have to trust but something tells me there were products left behind and that's why I'm messed up... I bet I end up with d/c in a month.


----------



## alicatt

Mo - so sorry to hear about your delay. It really sucks. On the bright side, we'll be doing our FET together! :thumbup: Have they thought about doing a biopsy to see what is going on? Would that help? Do they just not feel like AF is about to arrive? Hopefully this delay will lead to a beautiful BFP!!!

BabyD - WHAT DPO are you? I think you might be a little behind the average, but it is still doubling at a good rate I think? I guess you'll know more on your 3rd BETA. Here is hoping that it hangs on! :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, hugs to you. I'm so sorry.

babyD, I don't have any words of wisdom, but I'm praying that things turn out for the best. Fx'd for you.

Mo, what a pain for you, but sometimes we have to let go and do what the docs say. I'm a control freak and this is so hard for me, so hang in there.

Ash, yeah for trigger.

AFM, 2 more days until transfer. I can't wait to find out how many embryos we are going to have. I'm especially glad for a 5 day transfer bc a 3 day would have been today and we had a blizzard! They even closed the interstate here.


----------



## Babiesimready

Oh my, I'm so sorry Sandy...whats your next step? any frosties??? this infertility crap we shall defeat!

BabyD- your numbers doubled so I wouldnt be worried...just relax and know your baby is growing and will be perfect.

Ash- so excited you;re progressing nicely...drink lots of water, it'll help with the uncomfortable bloating. Cant wait to hear how many of those awesome eggs you'll get.

Mo- so sorry about the delay, hang in there...time moves faster than you think. This whole journey is based on waiting...it sucks but we're stronger.

Ann- thats a beautiful picture. Sticky vibes

L4- thats an amazing beta!!! so happy for you :hugs:

Afm I'm still waiting on the phone call, also had my blood drawn this morning. Praying and praying.


----------



## ashknowsbest

sandy - :hugs: I'm so sorry :hugs:

Mo - dang it, that sucks! I'm sorry you have to wait until April :hugs:

Mells - yay for 5 day transfer! I'm happy you guys didn't have to drive in the blizzard. I bet you're getting excited to get those embies back in your body! 

babies - thanks and I'll be stalking the thread waiting for you results! FX'd for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd just relax and when they say worry then worry. Until then enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I've had my cry when dh came home from work. Got to wait 6 weeks til WTF appointment. No frosties so will be moving on to fresh IVF cycle #2. Going to spend some quality time with dh for a month or 2 get my body back to normal before starting again. I will not be defeated. 

Will do personals tomorrow but thinking of you Mo and BabyD xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I'm so sorry. I was hoping for your BFP. :hugs:

Mo: delays seriously suck. The worst part of this is the uncertainty and the longer the wait, the longer you have to guess what the future holds.

BabyD: when my beta was disappointing, the nurse told me to be prepared either way. Now, mine was MUCH MUCH lower than yours. But I think being prepared for disappointment helped us when it came. I hope your next test is better :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Ash yay for triggering tonight!! Can't wait for your ER and ET!
> 
> Afm, third beta came back at 3337! Now for the scary big hurdle of my ultrasound this Friday. Still nervous and praying for this to be my forever baby.

Congratulations, L4! It sounds like we have a winner or two! I'm calling twins :baby: :baby:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks First Try! I sure hope this is my winner. You are getting close to your FET, bet you're getting anxious and excited!!

Babieimready fingers crossed you get good news today!

Sandy I'm glad to hear you are still positive and ready to battle on. I truly think for us struggling it really takes being able to keep pushing on and not giving up. I hope you can enjoy some time with dh and relax a bit while waiting for your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Oops Mells forgot to say yay for your transfer almost here!! Wow that is lucky you didn't have to go today. How stressful would that have been?? PUPO her you come!


----------



## L4hope

BabyD225 said:


> Beta came back at 824. She said she was hoping to see it above 1000... So scared and I want to break down crying. Any words of wisdom? I have to go back thursday for another sono and bloods.

BabyD I'm so sorry you are in a state of limbo. I've been there and it's the worst feeling to not know what's going to happen and have no control. Basically you can't know definitively until they check you again and it could go either way. At least your number is rising and it's only a little shy of what they wanted it to be. Hoping you get better news on Thursday. :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy - I'm so sorry. You are a champion and I'm glad to hear you will soldier on. Try to stay positive!

L4 - I'm calling twins too!!

Mo - that delay really sucks. What an ordeal you've been through. Hang in there. 

Ash - yeah for trigger! Hope your transfer goes well!

Anyone I missed who is in ER, ET or 2ww - good luck!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope - great beta!! I'm calling twins also :happydance:!

I got the call, 9AM wednesday I have to be there ... procedure happening at 10AM!


----------



## Babiesimready

So Ladies after the blood-work this morning, I asked the nurse how long it takes to get the result and she said I'll get a call between 1 and 3, so since 1pm my heart was skipping multiple beats and every phone call made me jump. By 3:10pm I still didn't hear anything and at that point I thought I was going to drop dead the next min so I called. This was the longest wait of my life and after the nurse apologizing bla bla she told me :bfp:

Beta came back at 353!!! still on my pio shot and even though my butt is sore, I'm not complaining. Going back in on wed for second beta. Thanks everyone...I pray this will be my forever baby/babies.


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations Babies!! What an awesome beta! 

Ash- good luck, hope you get tons of eggies!


----------



## everhopeful

Babies - congratulations!! That's brilliant!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

Ash - YAY! Can't wait to hear about how many eggs you get. YIPEE!

Babies - excellent BETA, congrats!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone for the well wishes for the ER!! 

babies - woohoo :happydance: That's so awesome!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Babies!! How many days past transfer were you today? Great Beta though!!


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> Congrats Babies!! How many days past transfer were you today? Great Beta though!!

Thank you ladies :hugs:

L4- Today I'm 10dp5dt. ET was on Fri 02/15 at 12pm


----------



## BabyD225

Edamame said:


> BabyD- When I went in at 5wks there wasn't even a dot, so I'm sure it is just early! What was the doubling rate for your beta?
> 
> Mo- that seriously sucks. You must be so frustrated right now. Is there any way for you to get a second opinion?



Thanks MO and ALICATT and everyone!- My first beta was 12dp3dt= 147.... today was 18dp3dt at 824... RE said she was hoping for over 1000. She said it's a 50/50 crapshoot now. I go back on thursday at 21dp3dt for a third beta and another ultrasound. Today was 5 weeks exactly... so Thursday I'll be 5 weeks 3 days.


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Babies!!!!! So excited for you, and such a good beta!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Babies - I'm calling "babies"! Such a nice, high beta!

BabyD - try to stay positive. Keep talking to your belly and tell the bean to stay put. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## BabyD225

WannabeeMum said:


> Babies - I'm calling "babies"! Such a nice, high beta!
> 
> BabyD - try to stay positive. Keep talking to your belly and tell the bean to stay put. Sending you positive thoughts.

Thank you.. I'm trying.. I'm so scared :(


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I'm glad you are not giving up. Hopefully this fresh cycle will be just what you need to get your BFP. 

Mo - ugh it really stinks that you have to wait until April :(. The waiting has been one of the hardest things for me to deal with. 

BabyD - I'm sending lots of prayers for you and your little bean :hugs: 

Ash - yay for trigger and ER!! So exciting!!

Babies and L4 - congrats!!


----------



## Samsfan

Baby D - Stay positive !!! So exciting!



BabyD225 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Babies - I'm calling "babies"! Such a nice, high beta!
> 
> BabyD - try to stay positive. Keep talking to your belly and tell the bean to stay put. Sending you positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you.. I'm trying.. I'm so scared :(Click to expand...


----------



## Samsfan

I just started Bravelle and Menopour and have such a headache!


----------



## ttcbaby117

babies - whoop whoop! that is so awesome! Congrats hun!


----------



## cali_kt

*Lotus-* Sounds promising!! I think the positive route is best! So 4 more days now till test? Is that the OTD or are you POAS?

*Ash-* Posted for you on ICSI board. ;)

*Mo-* oh no. I can understand how frustrated you are. April does seem so far but hoping it flies by for you. And definitely hoping that you don't need a DNC.

*Sam-* Lots of luck as you start this journey!!

*Ann-* :dance: How amazing is that?! What a beautiful sight! Congrats again!!

*L4- *Great beta!!! :dance: Can't wait to hear how the u/s goes!

*Ali-* Glad things are moving along. Wish it was time for your FET too! ;)

*Sandy-* :hugs: I'm sorry. So sad to hear this.

*BabyD*- I kind of wish they would not have done the u/s so early. I would think its way too early. And like edadame said I bet most don't see anything at all. I think your numbers sound good! Crossing everything that your numbers are sky high at next beta!

*Babies*- Awww babies :dance: Over the moon for you!!

*AFM-* I had my lining check and I'm good to go. I can't help but get excited. I'm trying not to be too excited though. Our due date would be Thanksgiving! How great would that be?!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Cali- I feel the same.. just worried now... my beta doubling time is 58 hours.. which isn't too far off from 48.. just hope its a a slow starter.. I've read some nice stories of low betas that turned out well! xo

Trying to enjoy the rest of the evening for me and DH anniversary today... had a nice meal and now catching up on DVR


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: my friend calls the early u/s the "black dot test", as in it's so early that all you can expect to see is a black dot. So, that part doesn't sound unusual.

Babies: YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!! Fantastic news!


AFM, 9 days til transfer. I think we're shooting for only one :baby: because DH is worried about complications with twin pregnancies. But I told him if this doesn't work, we're doing 2 next time.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Cali_kt- I am POAS on the 1st, but my OTD is on the 5th. We're only doing one beta (13dp5dt), so the number should be very high. Fingers crossed!!! I think it's ok to get excited. Enjoy it! I am going to enjoy those times rather than always trying to guard my feelings. It breaks my heart either way if things don't work out. I'd rather have some happy times. :winkwink:


----------



## cali_kt

BabyD- Sounds like a relaxing evening! Happy Anniversary!

Lotus- So true--your heart will break regardless. So might as well be as positive as possible. Being PUPO is the closest I will have ever gotten so far...so that is exciting in itself! Crossing everything for you!! :bfp:


----------



## everhopeful

Baby- I have you in my thoughts. It's easy to say but try not stress. You have 2 very good betas!! Everything crossed for you.

Lotus - love your positive thinking!!

Cali - great that things are all set to go!!

Mo - so frustrating!! Does your FS think the BCP will control all the bleeding?

Ali- it feels like time is dragging but hopefully all this experimenting will lead to our BFP's!!

Xx


----------



## valentine1

Hi ladies!

Thought I'd join this thread! I'm on CD 4, started my stims CD2 and on Thursday I'll start orgalutran and I have my scan and bloods next Monday! At the moment my main fear is OHSS, I just really want to make it through this cycle! I'm feeling bloated and a little crampy at the moment!

Bit about me, I'm 25, OH 26 who has slightly low count. This is our first IVF/ICSI cycle. Had no idea what to expect but I'm finding it's not as hard as I thought it would be. It's definitely mainly emotionally challenging! 

Goodluck to you all, I've had a quick read through and there's lots of positive stories, here's hoping it all happens to us all soon :)


----------



## MoBaby

Ever: the dr doesn't know why I'm bleeding or why my lining is so messed up but he hoping it will control the hormone levels. Esrtadiol was 60 and progesterone was 0.6 yesterday. So I didn't respond to the provera. He is hoping that when I finish the oak and start the withdrawal bleed it will cause the bad lining to come out. RE nurse said he wants to do this before another D&c. I really want a better explanation but I can't really speak with the dr when I call unless I go in for an appt. I'm thinking at this point there must have been some tissue he missed. And I think my body is trying to expel it which is why I'm bleeding and the thick lining is from it being in there and the uterus reacting.. That's my theory but who knows.


----------



## everhopeful

Oh Mo I'm really sorry! Such a long winding path...

Really hope the BCP takes control of your hormones and helps your body to expel the lining!!

This next cycle is the one for you!! Will it go ahead around April? Spring, new life!!

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

I'm hoping. If this works then week of April 15th would be the timing.


----------



## L4hope

Welcome Valentine and good luck! It's definitely emotionally draining at times. But you'll find a lot of wonderful supportive ladies here who share your struggles.


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome valentine - are you having scans and blood tests whilst stimming? Not long to go until egg retrieval! X


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Valentine. Everyone here is wonderful since we have all gone through this, and most people have had something thrown in their that has effected their cycle one way or another. Good luck!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - not too long until your transfer! 

lotus - such a great mindset :) How is the move going?

valentine - welcome to the group!


----------



## BabyD225

So after a night of not sleeping.. I'm now at work and just thinking... Why couldn't any of this be easy. i see girls get pregnant who shouldn't be having children or who don't even want them. Our next door neighbor got pregnant without trying and she decided to have an abortion because she was so upset and said she wasnt ready. How is it so easy for some people? 

I looked at these calculators online who says my HCG levels are doubling every 58 hours... I know it's not 48.. but is 10 hours slower really that bad? Waiting until thursday for my next beta is miserable... i want to crawl into a hole. I'm trying to stay optimistic (even if I dont seem it) but it's all I can think about. We were going to tell my parents today and DH on Saturday...and now we're not. We actually have a big dinner planned at my parents and i dont even want to go tonight. Now i know why people wait 12 weeks to tell people. My coworkers know that I went through IVF and when I walked in today they asked hows the baby? I can't help but want to cry!


----------



## Sandy83

Ah baby, I'm so sorry you are going through all this, wish there was something i could say to make it better. Thinking of you and DH at this hard time :hugs: xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyd - so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

BabyD, although my fresh ivf ended up being a loss after consistently low betas, it doesn't always mean that! I probably tell too many stories about my twin sister, but her betas were slower with both her sons, so it made me hopeful for mine. It made things very anxious for her for a long time, and she always said she never felt like she got to enjoy being pregnant (by the time it was clear both boys were going to stick she got severe hyperemesis both pregnancies). I pray that your numbers will continue to double and you get to keep this one!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Edamame- What were your sister's beta's if you know? I'm doubling at 57 hours... wish I had something more definitive. I certainly feel pregnant and now worried. xoxo


----------



## L4hope

BabyD I'm so sorry for what you are going through. We did the same thing when we first got pregnant as we were sure that it was our time. The only thing I can say is at least you will have support and understanding. IF things go bad. But I honestly feel like you still have good reason to hope with you beta numbers. Ive read where the doubling range at less than 1200 is 48-72 hours and you're kinda in the middle of that. Thursday can't come soon enough I know. Hang in there girl! :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

I'm sorry, she didn't remember (I write everything down!), just that they were low and slow, and it test after test.


----------



## Babiesimready

Welcome valentine!!!

BabyD, stay positive and dont stress yourself please...you're in my prayers and all will be well.

Afm this allergies are kicking my rear...I've had allergies and was on singulair but now I cant take it and my nose, ears, eyes are constantly itching. I use almost a whole roll of paper napkins to blow my nose and my face itches too (weird). I cant even use makeup lol


----------



## BabyD225

Edamame said:


> I'm sorry, she didn't remember (I write everything down!), just that they were low and slow, and it test after test.

ok thank you hun! From what I'm reading, doubling time of 57 hours isn't horrible... thursday will be the important one!


----------



## LotusBlossom

ashknowsbest said:


> first - not too long until your transfer!
> 
> lotus - such a great mindset :) How is the move going?
> 
> valentine - welcome to the group!

Hey Ash! I hope you are feeling well today. Yesterday was exhausting because I was on my feet most of the day. We actively helped prepare and/or packed everything for them, which is unusual for military moves, so the movers are probably going to finish up today rather than tomorrow as planned. We asked them to leave our bed and tv last night, but they will take it all today so we'll be sleeping on an air mattress. Our dogs are going to LOVE us being close to the floor with them. :haha: 

I'm not testing until Fri, but today is 6dp5dt and I don't feel pregnant. My bbs aren't sore like last time and I am really having no symptoms except I am tired, which can be attributed to moving. :shrug:


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, I'm hoping and praying for you! I don't think we will ever stop worrying about our children...no matter what stage we are at. I'm worried that my embies aren't growing enough for transfer tomorrow. We all understand what you are going through...hang in there!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: your situation sucks balls! I think that's the only way to describe it :haha:
I think lots of doctors use BCPs to get hormone levels and your cycle under control. Fingers crossed that things get sorted.


----------



## L4hope

BabyD225 said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, she didn't remember (I write everything down!), just that they were low and slow, and it test after test.
> 
> ok thank you hun! From what I'm reading, doubling time of 57 hours isn't horrible... thursday will be the important one!Click to expand...

Don't know if you saw my post at the bottom of the previous page. I've been pretty obsessive about beta values and what I see is if the number is less than 1200 the doubling times on average range from 48-72 hours. So that is a very hopeful sign!


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, she didn't remember (I write everything down!), just that they were low and slow, and it test after test.
> 
> ok thank you hun! From what I'm reading, doubling time of 57 hours isn't horrible... thursday will be the important one!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if you saw my post at the bottom of the previous page. I've been pretty obsessive about beta values and what I see is if the number is less than 1200 the doubling times on average range from 48-72 hours. So that is a very hopeful sign!Click to expand...

Thanks L4- from what I'm reading my doubling time of 57 hrs isn't horrible. I guess my doctor (and other doctors) stress 48 hours too much. It's more nervewracking than not knowing. I just hope thurs numbers are high. mine started off at 147 so i'm hoping theyre just steadily climbing. And.. maybe my egg implanted a few hours/day later than others at the same point? who knows! xoxo THanks for the support


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells - good luck with your transfer tomorrow. 

Lotus - good luck with the rest of the move. I'm very impressed with your ability to avoid POAS. I was a 6 day tester - couldn't wait any longer. I wouldn't worry about the symptoms as every person and every pregnancy is different. Good luck!!

BabyD - I can feel your stress and am staying positive for you. Try not to think the worst as I too have read that a slower doubling time doesn't necessarily mean the pregnancy won't stick. I really hope the next few days fly by for you do you can get some reassurance.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lotus - I'm feeling okay today, I'm starting to get uncomfortable ... and I can't sit very fast because then I can feel my ovaries, but I'm okay. That's nice that you helped the movers! I've moved so many times and can't even tell you how much I hate it! Are you sad to be leaving the island? I know how you feel about the dogs, we slept on the air mattress a couple of months ago and our dog LOVED it! :haha: Lots of girls don't really have symptoms and get pregnant so I still have my FX'd for you!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, good luck with the move. We have moved too many times to count and its always sad and exciting at the same time. A fresh start in a lot of ways, and even more stress! DH is only a few years for retirement and part of me is ready to grow roots somewhere (hopefully back on the east coast).


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got the updated times. We have to be there at 10:15 for my OH's collection and then my ER is at 12 :) I feel less stressed now!


----------



## WannabeeMum

ashknowsbest said:


> I got the updated times. We have to be there at 10:15 for my OH's collection and then my ER is at 12 :) I feel less stressed now!

Good luck, Ash!!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow Ash!


----------



## MoBaby

GL tomorrow ASH!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! !!


----------



## valentine1

Yep we have our stimming us next Monday, I'll be day 10 so hopefully if all looks good ER will be mid next week, fingers crossed!!!

Goodluck Ash for your ER tomorrow! I can't wait til mine! Can this week go any slower?!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck tomorrow Ash!


----------



## alicatt

Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow Ash!


----------



## Em260

Ash - good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone! Makes me so happy to know that you girls are here rooting for me! :happydance:

valentine - I feel like it's going slow too! I'm sure it will pick up towards the end!


----------



## annmc30

Gdluck with er ash


----------



## everhopeful

Ash good luck with ER!!


----------



## Babiesimready

Goodluck Ash! I pray you get great quality eggs!!!


----------



## Boofle

Ash good luck with er :hugs:
Valentine welcome :hugs:
Sandy how r u? Maybe we will be doing cycle number two together :hugs:
Lotus good luck with the move. Not long till you're testing :hugs:
Everyone else hi :hugs:
Ooooh Ann loved the picture hun congrats :happydance:
Nothing new from me yet!


----------



## Mells54

GL Ash!

ET for me at 1115, I'm excited, but nervous.


----------



## BabyD225

good luck ash


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Ash and Mells :hugs:

Boofle, I'm doing ok AF has arrived so know that it the end of this cycle. I'm going to be looking at starting cycle sometime in April so looking at ER/ET end of May beginning June Fx'd you will be the same xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone! 

Mells - good luck with your transfer!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> GL Ash!
> 
> ET for me at 1115, I'm excited, but nervous.

Good luck to you Mells! Do you know how many embryos you have? Is this a 3dt or 5dt?


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Ash and Mells!


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> GL Ash!
> 
> ET for me at 1115, I'm excited, but nervous.
> 
> Good luck to you Mells! Do you know how many embryos you have? Is this a 3dt or 5dt?Click to expand...

All 11 of my eggs fertilized with ICSI, but not sure how many are still going. I wanted to call yesterday, but DH said that I should just wait. He knows me well because I would stress about the numbers. I'm doing a 5 day transfer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells good luck with the ET...how have you been feeling since the ER?

Ash - whooop whooop! I cant wait to hear everything! good luck hun!


----------



## Babiesimready

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> GL Ash!
> 
> ET for me at 1115, I'm excited, but nervous.
> 
> Good luck to you Mells! Do you know how many embryos you have? Is this a 3dt or 5dt?Click to expand...
> 
> All 11 of my eggs fertilized with ICSI, but not sure how many are still going. I wanted to call yesterday, but DH said that I should just wait. He knows me well because I would stress about the numbers. I'm doing a 5 day transfer.Click to expand...

Goodluck with your transfer!! My clinic usually calls every 2 days after the ER to give you updates...thought it was the same everywhere


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> GL Ash!
> 
> ET for me at 1115, I'm excited, but nervous.
> 
> Good luck to you Mells! Do you know how many embryos you have? Is this a 3dt or 5dt?Click to expand...
> 
> All 11 of my eggs fertilized with ICSI, but not sure how many are still going. I wanted to call yesterday, but DH said that I should just wait. He knows me well because I would stress about the numbers. I'm doing a 5 day transfer.Click to expand...

That is wonderful news about 100% fertilization!! Gotta love ICSI! Can't wait to hear how they all did.. and how your transfer goes! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all,

I've just called my clinic for my NK cells test and they won't give me results over the phone.
I'm guessing this means I have raised NK cells??
Hoping to speak to my doctor today. Just want to know what it means and cost implication??

Ali- do you know much about it? Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mells - let us know how you got on today! Good luck

Ash - hope it all went well.

Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just called my clinic for my NK cells test and they won't give me results over the phone.
> I'm guessing this means I have raised NK cells??
> Hoping to speak to my doctor today. Just want to know what it means and cost implication??
> 
> Ali- do you know much about it? Xx

I do know more than I ever wanted to know about NK cells. In the US they test you for different types of NK cells, and then they split the sample into 3, and test how the first sample attacks a type of cell that is similar to the embryo. Then they infuse IVIg into the second sample and see how it attacks, and finally they take the third sample and infuse it with intralipids and see how it attacks. So with this information they can tell whether IVIg or intralipids have effect on your NK cells. Then they can determine if using IVIg or intralipis will help. For the test I did, my NK without any infusion attack rate was 12.9, and it needs to be under 10. With intralipids it was 9.9 and with IVIg it was 8.3. The cost here in the US for IVIg is $3000 per month, and intralipids are $1000 per month. You would only have to do the infusions for the first trimester so 3-4 infusions my FS said. I think there are some drugs that can be administered that help as well? I have yet to ask my FS about those options yet. Plus I have no idea what types of tests they run in the UK? :shrug:

I know my FS has to sign off on all results before they are given to the patient regardless of whether they are normal or not. So maybe that is what is going on? I hope for your sake you don't have elevated NK cells! I hear the infusions are horrible :nope:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - thanks for that. I didn't hear back at all today from my FS so hopefully he will call tomorrow. 

I guess if I have it then it is better to know and try and treat it with the next cycle!!

Time will tell...


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - I hope your transfer went well and you're resting up letting the embies snuggle in! 

AFM - I just got back from the ER...everything went well even though I was nervous about going under anestesia! They put an anti nausea medication in the IV this time since I got sick last time and I'm feeling 90% better than last time! I'm still in a little bit of pain but they did give me pain meds before I left so I'm just trying to rest up now. They prescribed me dostinex to help with OHSS because my estrogen levels were around 5,000 yesterday so I'll be on that for 8 days along with medrol for 7 and azithromicine (sp?). The azithromicine is only a 1 day pill so thank god for that! 

Oh they got 25 eggs.

I will hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning and I can't wait already! I'm feeling pretty tired though so I'm going to go lay down and watch some TV. I will do personals when I wake up if I'm feeling good. Thank you all for the support! xx :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

WannabeeMum said:


> Lotus - good luck with the rest of the move. I'm very impressed with your ability to avoid POAS. I was a 6 day tester - couldn't wait any longer. I wouldn't worry about the symptoms as every person and every pregnancy is different. Good luck!!

Thank you! The move was crazy because it was supposed to take 3 days and only took 2. They finished up last night at 8:30, so I've been exhausted. It's sad to see our house empty and instead of one night on an air mattress, we had 2. Oh well. We'll check into our hotel tomorrow.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Ash! 25 eggs! That's amazing! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

So it's 7dp5dt (FET) and I was going to wait until Friday but I wasn't feeling pregnant and started to get down thinking about it so I tested this morning and got a :bfp: !!! :dance: :dance: I know it's early and I need to know the beta is high before I feel totally comfortable, but I am so happy right now. :dance:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Lotus, that's great news! Congrats!


----------



## Em260

Ash - wow, 25 eggs!! :happydance: 

Lotus - yayyy!! Congratulations!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Phantom710

yay lotus!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Yay for 25 eggs Ash! Now let's see ICSI do their thing for a good fert report tomorrow!

Lotus that's so exciting. Look forward to seeing your beta! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I used a FRER, but just now confirmed with a digital. :happydance:


----------



## Babiesimready

LotusBlossom said:


> So it's 7dp5dt (FET) and I was going to wait until Friday but I wasn't feeling pregnant and started to get down thinking about it so I tested this morning and got a :bfp: !!! :dance: :dance: I know it's early and I need to know the beta is high before I feel totally comfortable, but I am so happy right now. :dance:

:wohoo: Congratulations!!!! amazing news :happydance:

Mells- How did your ET go? rest up and get pampered 

Ash- Amazing news!! 25 eggs??? awesomeness! rest up rest up hun

everhopeful- I Pray all will be well...let us know how the talk with your doc goes.


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, congrats!

Ash, 25 eggs is amazing!

AFM, I'm officially PUPO with twins. One was perfect blast and the second was about a 1/2 day behind. They don't really grade them, but the doc says they were looking good after 5 days. As for the other 9, it doesn't look like they are going to make it to freeze :( But it only takes 1! I'm excited, nervous, and a little disappointed with optimism hanging on. Such a mixture of emotions. Of course the RE says things can happen over night and they could pick up enough to be frozen. He also said my lining looked really good. Let the waiting begin!


----------



## everhopeful

Ash- 25 is fantastic!! Wow!! Well done!

Lotus- whoop whoop!! Massive congrats!!


----------



## everhopeful

Mells - how exciting!!! When is your OTD? Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Lotus, congrats!
> 
> Ash, 25 eggs is amazing!
> 
> AFM, I'm officially PUPO with twins. One was perfect blast and the second was about a 1/2 day behind. They don't really grade them, but the doc says they were looking good after 5 days. As for the other 9, it doesn't look like they are going to make it to freeze :( But it only takes 1! I'm excited, nervous, and a little disappointed with optimism hanging on. Such a mixture of emotions. Of course the RE says things can happen over night and they could pick up enough to be frozen. He also said my lining looked really good. Let the waiting begin!

:happydance: Yay for being PUPO Mells! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells - awesome that you are pupo! woohoo!

Ash - I will send you a message in your journal but I am feeling great about your numbers!

Lotus - Awww....hun I so wanted this for you and I am so happy it is a BFP!


----------



## alicatt

WOW :happydance: Great news today!

Ash - wonderful numbers, take it easy due to the potential OHSS, can't wait to hear how they fertilize. :wohoo:

Mells - PUPO with twins! :yipee:

Lotus - amazing you got your BFP. I know you are going to be cautious, but this is a good start!!! When do you get your first BETA? So happy for you! :headspin:

AFM - off to the FS tomorrow for another lining check. I think if all is where it is supposed to be I will have the biopsies late next week!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm only doing one beta this time, so it is Mar 5, 13dp5dt. I'm counting on a high number! Then I have an appt with an ob/gyn in AZ on the 20th, which will be 6 weeks. :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

ash thats great! 

Lotus! So happy for you!! :) congrats!


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> So it's 7dp5dt (FET) and I was going to wait until Friday but I wasn't feeling pregnant and started to get down thinking about it so I tested this morning and got a :bfp: !!! :dance: :dance: I know it's early and I need to know the beta is high before I feel totally comfortable, but I am so happy right now. :dance:

Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance::happydance: I have everything crossed for you and I am hoping and praying that this is going to be your sticky bean!!! I hope you get great betas in your upcoming blood work!! H&H 9 months to you hun!!! :dust::dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif


----------



## L4hope

Now things are moving along Ali! Your FET will be here soon.


----------



## Mells54

What an exhausting experience. I just slept 4 1/2 hours! My OTD is 8 March. They do 2 weeks from retrieval, so in some ways I, almost half way through the 2WW.


----------



## cali_kt

Lotus- :dance: Wooohoooooo!!! I am so happy for you! You got a digital :bfp:!! That is fantastic. :wohoo:

Welcome valentine! :wave: Try to stay positive and not worry too much about OHSS. I had a very bad case of it, but it is rare to have it bad. 

BabyD- I"m sorry you have to wait till thursday. It is so long!! I'm keeping you in my prayers and crossing my fingers.

Ash- Sounds like things went wonderful! :dance: So happy for you!

Sandy- I'm sorry you are going through all this. big hugs again. :hugs:

Mells- :dance: Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance

Ever- What are NK cells?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks everyone, you girls are so awesome! 

mells - I responded in the other thread but ya for ET! I hope you have success this time around! FX'd! 

Lotus - yay! :happydance: Congratulations!!!!!

AFM - I'm starting to feel sore but I've been trying to take 500mg of tylenol every 4 hours so that I'm not in pain! It's definitely not as bad as last time though! Last time I couldn't even lay on my sides, which was horrible because that's my favorite way to lay! I'm such happier this time :)


----------



## Samsfan

Ash - wow great news 25 eggs!!!! awesome. Hope you are feeling okay and recover real quick for transfer. Awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:

AFM- I wonder when we recover a number of eggs, does that mean that we are reducing our egg reserve. I always forget to as the doctor.

So I'm doing half ICSI and assisted hatching. We decided to transfer if I get 2. 
Did anyone experience bloat when taking Bravelle and Medopour. Weight gain? or loss and is it possible to not gain weight?:hissy:



ashknowsbest said:


> mells - I hope your transfer went well and you're resting up letting the embies snuggle in!
> 
> AFM - I just got back from the ER...everything went well even though I was nervous about going under anestesia! They put an anti nausea medication in the IV this time since I got sick last time and I'm feeling 90% better than last time! I'm still in a little bit of pain but they did give me pain meds before I left so I'm just trying to rest up now. They prescribed me dostinex to help with OHSS because my estrogen levels were around 5,000 yesterday so I'll be on that for 8 days along with medrol for 7 and azithromicine (sp?). The azithromicine is only a 1 day pill so thank god for that!
> 
> Oh they got 25 eggs.
> 
> I will hear a fertilization report tomorrow morning and I can't wait already! I'm feeling pretty tired though so I'm going to go lay down and watch some TV. I will do personals when I wake up if I'm feeling good. Thank you all for the support! xx :)


----------



## Samsfan

Mells- Awesome news! Congrats .... twins so exciting!:flower:



Mells54 said:


> Lotus, congrats!
> 
> Ash, 25 eggs is amazing!
> 
> AFM, I'm officially PUPO with twins. One was perfect blast and the second was about a 1/2 day behind. They don't really grade them, but the doc says they were looking good after 5 days. As for the other 9, it doesn't look like they are going to make it to freeze :( But it only takes 1! I'm excited, nervous, and a little disappointed with optimism hanging on. Such a mixture of emotions. Of course the RE says things can happen over night and they could pick up enough to be frozen. He also said my lining looked really good. Let the waiting begin!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, everyone! Now I need a big beta # to make it all real. :winkwink:
Working now on flying my 2 big dogs to the mainland. Not an easy task. :(


----------



## Turkey16

Hello again! First just let me say thanks to all of you for welcoming me a few weeks back. I've been reading all your updates daily, and I'm starting to get the hang of who's who. This thread moves FAST!!! Such a comfort to read though!!! So a while back Alicat referred me, and I told you all that my doc recommended IVF, after several failed IUIs, one with the help of gonal, all said to be "perfect" by many a doc at my practice. No clue what went wrong. Massive stress led to a nice 6 month break. Just turned 40, and I FINALLY got my period (8 days late...so cruel!),so I did my day 3 bloodwork today. Signed all the consents and started my Birth control pills, only to find out that my insurance co, Aetna, rejected our claim! UGH! Apparently they want us to do at least 2 more cycle of IUI w/ injectable meds, despite what my doc says. Has this ever happened to any of you? Luckily my doc is going to appeal, so I should have a definite answer in about a week. Talk about hanging in the balance!!! I did get my day 3 bloodwork back...looked like this:
BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 48.4
HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
FSH Level: 5.54
LH Level: 3.02
P4 Level: <0.20
Anything of interest?? No idea what I'm even looking for!!! Time to start the research I guess!!! Anyway, thanks again for the warm welcome and for all the knowledge you've all already imparted to me! Please keep your fingers crossed that we get an approval. Thanks!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I bet you have a greattttttttttttt high beta!!! YAY!!!! I am sooo glad you got a positive :) and a digi!!!!!! 

Big doggies flying is hard.....When I had a puppy flown from just a couple states away they treated him like cargo and he got lost for 5 hours :( I feel like that is what gave him so much anxiety. It would be hard to misplace large doggies! What kind of dogs are they?


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey all your blood levels look perfect for CD3. Did you have an AMH drawn? I bet you respond great to meds!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

turkey - It has happened to me. I have aetna as well and I had to do 3 clomid/IUI cycles, 3 Injectables/IUI cycles and then they let me move onto IVF. It's such a pain in the ass because after the 1st injectables/IUI cycle I wanted to move on and so did my doctor but they wouldn't let us. There was no way I was going to pay out of pocket when I could get it covered 100% ... I just sucked it up and did the last 2 IUI's but I know exactly how you're feeling right now. So lame! Keep your spirits up though, I know a girl who had success with her 5th IUI so it can work.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Turkey all your blood levels look perfect for CD3. Did you have an AMH drawn? I bet you respond great to meds!!

Oh dear...AMH??? Not sure what that is, but if it has something to do with responding great to meds, I like it!!!


----------



## MoBaby

AMH just test ovarian reserve but with FSH of 5.5 I dont think you need to worry :) The progesterone shows you havent ovulated yet (nice and low for day 3) and estradiol (E2) is low which is should be for day 3.


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> turkey - It has happened to me. I have aetna as well and I had to do 3 clomid/IUI cycles, 3 Injectables/IUI cycles and then they let me move onto IVF. It's such a pain in the ass because after the 1st injectables/IUI cycle I wanted to move on and so did my doctor but they wouldn't let us. There was no way I was going to pay out of pocket when I could get it covered 100% ... I just sucked it up and did the last 2 IUI's but I know exactly how you're feeling right now. So lame! Keep your spirits up though, I know a girl who had success with her 5th IUI so it can work.

Wow! You have no idea how much better you've made me feel...thanks! I'm hoping my doctor is able to get them to change their mind. Apparently he was quite annoyed when he heard they rejected the claim. They've scheduled a "peer-to-peer" conference between my doc and Aetna's doc...would love to be a fly on the wall there!!! I will def do the IUI w/ injectables and give it my best shot, but the risk of multiples has my husband terrified. Sigh. I'm just trying to think positive and keep calm...I haven't even started this process and things are already upside-down!!! I guess I need to get used to it...haha!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> AMH just test ovarian reserve but with FSH of 5.5 I dont think you need to worry :) The progesterone shows you havent ovulated yet (nice and low for day 3) and estradiol (E2) is low which is should be for day 3.

Oh wow! Thanks for the info. Can't wait til I understand all this stuff!


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations Lotus!! Can't wait to hear your beta!

BabyD- best of luck tomorrow, I am just really hoping for you to have another good beta!

Mells, congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> I bet you have a greattttttttttttt high beta!!! YAY!!!! I am sooo glad you got a positive :) and a digi!!!!!!
> 
> Big doggies flying is hard.....When I had a puppy flown from just a couple states away they treated him like cargo and he got lost for 5 hours :( I feel like that is what gave him so much anxiety. It would be hard to misplace large doggies! What kind of dogs are they?

One is an overweight pit bull/lab mix (he has been on a strict Rx diet for 3 months and has only lost 7lbs!) and the other is a mix that was supposed to be Great Dane, but he looks more like a Rhodesian ridgeback. They are both around 95lbs. They are sweet and scared, so I do not like that our only flight option so far leaves them in crates for 18 hrs straight. :( My husband is working on finding another way to make all of this happen. We have a week, so there's only a little pressure. :winkwink:


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, Lotus, Mells, Ash: such great news for you guys :happydance:

I go away for a few hours and so much happens.

Mells: my doctor said things about my embryos on day 5 that made me think nothing would make it to freeze, but then we luckily ended up with 3 :cold:s by day 6. So, there's a chance.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Lotus - yeah to the :bfp:!!! Amazing news!!

Mells - congrats on being PUPO. Take it easy and enjoy the 2ww (as much as you can). 

Ash - fantastic egg numbers. No wonder why you're so tired and sore. Time to get DH to pamper you!!

AFM - It's been 2 weeks since my last scan and am anxiously waiting the next 2 weeks before my 12 week scan. Symptoms are coming and going so I hope and pray every day that this little bean is healthy and growing.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mells, Congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:

Ash, Great news on the 25 eggs, look forward to your feritility report. :hugs:

Lotus, Woo hoo for the :bfp: :happydance:

BabyD, Good luck for appt today hope you get great news today :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well at whatever stage you are at :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

wow - go to sleep - wake up and this board has moved on 3 pages!!

Lotus - I hope that your dh can find a solution for your dogs.

Wanna - so close to that 12 week scan! How exciting!!

Ash - how are you feeling today?

Mells - hope your two are settling in nicely!!

Turkey -welcome back. Blood tests all look good to me - I am sure you will respond very well!!

Will scroll back and see who else I missed...
xx


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> wow - go to sleep - wake up and this board has moved on 3 pages!!
> 
> Lotus - I hope that your dh can find a solution for your dogs.
> 
> Wanna - so close to that 12 week scan! How exciting!!
> 
> Ash - how are you feeling today?
> 
> Mells - hope your two are settling in nicely!!
> 
> Turkey -welcome back. Blood tests all look good to me - I am sure you will respond very well!!
> 
> Will scroll back and see who else I missed...
> xx

Thanks Ever!! I just gotta get my insurance to give me a chance to respond well!!! So frustrating, but I'm staying positive. Today they will let me know if I should schedule my mock transfer, so I'm figuring if they say yes it's a good sign that they'll reverse the decision...if they say no, that'll definitely be a bummer. They did tell me to keep taking the BCPs...I'm sure I'm overthinking, but will that mess up my chances if I have to switch to an IUI w/ injectables??? Ugh! So many questions....thanks for listening!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wannabee - can't wait for your next scan! GL, I'm sure everything is fine! I read about it all the time from pregnant women on here that the symptoms come and go! FX'd! And I definitely got my OH to pamper me :wink:

ever - I'm feeling almost back to normal .... which I didn't expect at all. Thanks for asking! After my last retrieval I was seriously so sore for 5 days and the first day I was barely able to move I was just so sore, but this time it has been completely opposite. I don't know if it's because a different doctor did the retrieval and he was nicer to me down there or what but I'm loving it.

The only thing is that they gave me anti-nausea medication and I was fine until I ate .... after I ate I got sick .... not fun! But it was only that once and now I'm fine. 

turkey - I'm really not sure about sure if the BCP's but can you just call and ask your doctors office? I don't think it will have an effect because they're just suppressing you and then they'll stim you for IUI just like IVf .... just not as aggressive because they don't want you get that many eggs.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - when I had to fly my dogs down here...years ago....from Miami to the Bahamas. I ended up having to charter a flight for that same reason. They woudl have had them in the crate for so long. Anyway, I also got some sedatives from the vet to help them with their anxiety. I was able to put them on the lil prop plane and watch them fly away. My boyfriend was there to pick them up. He said they were fine. It is stressful but they manage.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so I'm not super happy but I'm not really sad either. I got the results.

Out of the 25 eggs, 16 were mature so they performed ICSI on those and that resulted in 7 embryos that are still growing. We're going to be doing a day 5 transfer and I'm just keeping my FX'd so tightly that all of them make it to blasts so that I can have some to freeze!!!! 

Please, please, please!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Okay so I'm not super happy but I'm not really sad either. I got the results.
> 
> Out of the 25 eggs, 16 were mature so they performed ICSI on those and that resulted in 7 embryos that are still growing. We're going to be doing a day 5 transfer and I'm just keeping my FX'd so tightly that all of them make it to blasts so that I can have some to freeze!!!!
> 
> Please, please, please!

I can understand your disappointment, but you have 7 growing and that is good!!! :thumbup: Maybe those 7 are super strong and they will all make it to day 5. Think positive! :hug:


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> Okay so I'm not super happy but I'm not really sad either. I got the results.
> 
> Out of the 25 eggs, 16 were mature so they performed ICSI on those and that resulted in 7 embryos that are still growing. We're going to be doing a day 5 transfer and I'm just keeping my FX'd so tightly that all of them make it to blasts so that I can have some to freeze!!!!
> 
> Please, please, please!

I'm crossing everything for you!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fingers crossed, Ash! We got 3 out of 3, so you never know! I hope you have lots of :cold: for the future! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! I really appreciate it. :hugs:

I had a huge breakdown about it, my OH was consoling me and I'm feeling a little better. It's not over and I just need to go about this in a positive mindset and not be so negative ... it's just hard sometimes.


----------



## Mells54

Ash, I responded on the other thread, but stay positive!


----------



## everhopeful

Ash - those 7 are all going to make it!!! PMA, xx


----------



## alicatt

So I saw the FS this morning about my lining and it is now 8.1mm down from 10.6 on Monday? :wacko: But my estrogen is increasing, it went from 160 to 400s, so what is going on? Has anyone else had issues with their lining not growing during a FET? :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash: yay for 7!! I bet they are all strong!
Ali: dont worry about lining. It depends on who measures you, etc is your re concerned? Sounds like you are progressing!


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> So I saw the FS this morning about my lining and it is now 8.1mm down from 10.6 on Monday? :wacko: But my estrogen is increasing, it went from 160 to 400s, so what is going on? Has anyone else had issues with their lining not growing during a FET? :shrug:

my lining was around 7-8 the whole time.. and i got pregnant :) you're absolutely fine!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ash: yay for 7!! I bet they are all strong!
> Ali: dont worry about lining. It depends on who measures you, etc is your re concerned? Sounds like you are progressing!

Ya, the Dr said, I'm not happy with your lining. It isn't looking as good as it has. He didn't do the measurement his NP did it on Monday, so that could be part of it. I guess we'll see where it is on Monday.

We aren't doing the FET this cycle anyway, this is for the biopsy, but still I hope it is a good lining so we can get a good biopsy! I'm paying a lot of money for this. :growlmad:

I'm not too worried yet, we'll see what it looks like on Monday.


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I thought anything over 8 was good, but it does seem weird that it would go from 10 to 8. Did he offer any reasons?


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry for those on our other thread..but I wanted to vent to my ladies here too. 

So I'm home from the RE... my number and sono shows that I will probably miscarry soon. She thinks she may see a small dot on the screen... but not certain its not ectopic... so I have to go back monday for more bloods and sono to see where it is. My husband still thinks we will be in that 2% group that somehow have a baby with horrible beginnings, but the doctor said be prepared to miscarry. I cried hysterically on and off since we left. I'm kind of numb now- scared to see the blood. DH says it'll just be like a period- but knowing your bleeding out what could have been your first child, just is so sad. The RE said the good thing is that I was able to get pregnant so that our chances with a FET would be good. She said I'd have to wait until I miscarry then about 4-5 weeks after i should expect AF.. and that cycle is the one we do FET.. So April I'm guessing if I miscarry soon? I dont want to seem like I"m rushing this one away... just trying to look toward a brighter next few months. Anyone who has unfortunately gone through this have any idea of timeline? When did you get AF after you miscarried. Andd...how long did you bleed for? Sorry if this is heavy for some people.. just venting.. I need it. I'm also sorry I haven't done personals... i will when I can think straight.
*


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd:( sooooo sorry! I know just how you feel. I never m/c naturally but my first d/c dr said 4-6 weeks for af (it took 8).... I think normal for natural mc is 4-6 weeks. Did your beta drop or just not increase enough?? My re likes one normal cycle before transfer to et things back to normal. :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Babyd:( sooooo sorry! I know just how you feel. I never m/c naturally but my first d/c dr said 4-6 weeks for af (it took 8).... I think normal for natural mc is 4-6 weeks. Did your beta drop or just not increase enough?? My re likes one normal cycle before transfer to et things back to normal. :hugs:

She doesn't know what's going to happen yet. The numbers are just going up too slowly and she doesn't really see much more than a black spot on the screen. I'm going in monday for more bloods and sono to see where it is or what's going on. She said to carry a pad around because I can start miscarrying at any point. How long did u bleed for during d+c? And was the d+c painful? I never thought I'd have to ask these questions- I'm just hoping its not ectopic. That scares me more. My RE said that once I get a new period after I miscarry/d+c we'll be able to get ready for the FET.. What should I expect? Lots of blood? Will I feel pain? See anything? I know its graphic but I wish I don't have to see it happen. So worried for it and it sucks knowing something is coming


----------



## MoBaby

My 2 d/c experiences have been terrible...Not the procedure itself though. The procedure is easy and takes little time and you dont go through the process at home. For me I really didnt want to see anything but 2nd time around I wanted to try b/c the first d/c.....

My bleeding after was mininal; maybe 7-10 days with only the day of with heavy bleeding and then light bleeding/spotting. First d/c no af for 8 weeks to the dot then everything was back to normal with cycles being about the same as before. BUT I ended up having terrible pain for 5 weeks after the procedure which turns out was due to a large fibroid that grew really big and started to die which was very painful. So it had to come out. This last d/c everything was great. Spotting for 11 days and no pain except the day of and the day after with cramping. I got AF at 27 days after d/c but that is where things went wrong but I think its just me and my body responding poorly. Usually the d/c is easy peasy and no issues at all. 

If you do it at home since you are very early and hcg isnt really high it will probably be like a bad period. You most likely wont see a gestation sac as its too small and will blend in with the normal bloody discharge/clots. You will probably bleed a few days more than AF and it will most likely be heavy for 3-4 days then start to slow down. Cramping for about 12 hours until all the tissue has passed and then the cramping goes down to AF level. This is how my RE explained a natural MC to me.


----------



## Edamame

BabyD I am so so sorry. For my chemical after my fresh transfer last year, my beta took a while to drop to where it was considered a true negative. The transfer was on October 2, my betas were low and although they doubled at first it never went above 800, then started dropping, and there was absolutely nothing on the u/s. I didn't have to have a D&C, but didn't get AF until December 7. It was a fairly normal one, a little more crampy but not crazy bad or anything, and lasted about 5 or 6 days.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, BabyD! I went through the same thing in early Jan. I was just over 5 weeks when I found out it was considered a missed miscarriage. I started bleeding 3 days later after stopping all meds (Jan 11) and it was like a heavy period, but not super heavy. I started BCPs soon after to regulate everything and did my FET on Feb 20. My heart breaks for you. I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD, I'm so sorry for what you are having to go through the waiting must be horrible.:hugs: thinking of you at this hard time, sorry i'm not able to help with the advice I've never got to the point of having a positive from a cycle. You seem to have the right attitude stay positive :hug:


----------



## Sandy83

alicatt said:


> So I saw the FS this morning about my lining and it is now 8.1mm down from 10.6 on Monday? :wacko: But my estrogen is increasing, it went from 160 to 400s, so what is going on? Has anyone else had issues with their lining not growing during a FET? :shrug:

Ali, During my last FET my lining went up and down each check i had, they were more concerned about the triple line structure than the thickness as much. I don't think you have anything to worry about as its above 7mm think it's quite common but hard not to worry about it! :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Oh BabyD, I am so sad for you. I haven't been through what you're going through and can't imagine how you must feel. I'm praying for that miracle to happen over the weekend where everything turns around for you. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

BanyD I'm so sorry you are getting this news and have the limbo over the weekend. I was prob a week or maybe a little farther along than you when I miscarried. I opted for taking methotrexate rather than waiting for it to happen on its own. They insert the medicine vaginally and you will pass everything within 24 hours. It's an indescribable and horrible experience, but I was glad to just get it over with. I don't know that you would have as much tissue to pass though. Either way it's one of the worst experiences and I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

L4, is it your scan today? xx


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: I'm so sorry this is happening to you :hugs: The same thing happened to me. One good sign is that she sees the black dot; that might mean it's not ectopic. I chose to get a D&C, so I didn't have to see it come out and didn't have to wait. My D&C was Dec 17 and my FET is March 6, so a little less than 3 months later.

Again, I'm so sorry for you. You will be sad, but hope will return again soon :hugs:

AFM, I'm waiting to get my lining checked. There's a long line this morning at the RE's office.


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, thanks for asking. Scan is today in about 2 and a half hours. I'm so stinking nervous!


----------



## Sandy83

L4, everything will go well. :hugs: Can't wait to hear how many are in there!!!!! How exciting will be watching out for your post! xx


----------



## BabyD225

Thank you everyone for the kind words.. I hate this waiting phase. On monday they'll have a better idea of what i need to do.... I'll be 6 weeks on monday. Does it feel like a period? Or did anyone cramp or see anything in the blood? So if I miscarry soon.. when could I expect to do the FET.. april/may?


----------



## Babiesimready

BabyD I'm so sorry this is happening...I can imagine how bad this feels. Hang in there and I applaud your courage.

L4- GOodluck on your scan today!

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## FirstTry

I would think no earlier than May. It depends on what protocol the dr uses. Mine was a long protocol including 18 days of BCPs.

AFM, 12.8mm triple lining! :dance:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> So I saw the FS this morning about my lining and it is now 8.1mm down from 10.6 on Monday? :wacko: But my estrogen is increasing, it went from 160 to 400s, so what is going on? Has anyone else had issues with their lining not growing during a FET? :shrug:
> 
> Ali, During my last FET my lining went up and down each check i had, they were more concerned about the triple line structure than the thickness as much. I don't think you have anything to worry about as its above 7mm think it's quite common but hard not to worry about it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Sandy! We'll see what it looks like on Monday. Hopefully it will be nice and thick and a triple line :)


----------



## alicatt

BabyD - so sorry to hear that you are in limbo like you are. Hopefully you get the answers you need on Monday. :hug:

L4 - looking forward to hearing how your scan goes!!! Good luck!


----------



## BabyD225

FirstTry said:


> I would think no earlier than May. It depends on what protocol the dr uses. Mine was a long protocol including 18 days of BCPs.
> 
> AFM, 12.8mm triple lining! :dance:

She said they wait for my next AF.. then either piggyback my natural ovulation or put me on estrogen for two weeks then pick the day that they but the embryo in. She said the estrogen protocol is more guaranteed than the natural one.. I just hope it is all over with soon..


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> I would think no earlier than May. It depends on what protocol the dr uses. Mine was a long protocol including 18 days of BCPs.
> 
> AFM, 12.8mm triple lining! :dance:
> 
> She said they wait for my next AF.. then either piggyback my natural ovulation or put me on estrogen for two weeks then pick the day that they but the embryo in. She said the estrogen protocol is more guaranteed than the natural one.. I just hope it is all over with soon..Click to expand...

Nice lining First! WOOHOO! :) 

BabyD- I'm doing the estrogen protocol for a trial FET now. I've had some minor side effects, mostly giant sore boobs, bloating and swelling in my abdomen, feet and hands, and emotional! I have been :cry: at silly things like seeing babies on TV and annoying TV commercials. So it is bearable! :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> I would think no earlier than May. It depends on what protocol the dr uses. Mine was a long protocol including 18 days of BCPs.
> 
> AFM, 12.8mm triple lining! :dance:
> 
> She said they wait for my next AF.. then either piggyback my natural ovulation or put me on estrogen for two weeks then pick the day that they but the embryo in. She said the estrogen protocol is more guaranteed than the natural one.. I just hope it is all over with soon..Click to expand...

Yeah, I just finished the 2 weeks of estrogen AFTER 3 weeks of BCP and AF. So, your protocol looks about 3 weeks shorter than mine. So, I'm guessing that two months after m/c you will be PUPO again :)


----------



## everhopeful

Baby - I'm so sorry, how awful for you to be going through this. With previous mc I got to about 7 weeks. It was a bit more painful than normal period but I just didn't really allow myself to think about the blood and what it was...

Thinking of you..

Xx


----------



## BabyD225

everhopeful said:


> Baby - I'm so sorry, how awful for you to be going through this. With previous mc I got to about 7 weeks. It was a bit more painful than normal period but I just didn't really allow myself to think about the blood and what it was...
> 
> Thinking of you..
> 
> Xx

Everhopeful- when did you get ur next period after that? And how long did u bleed for with the m/c?


----------



## mrs.e.e

BabyD225 said:


> Sorry for those on our other thread..but I wanted to vent to my ladies here too.
> 
> So I'm home from the RE... my number and sono shows that I will probably miscarry soon. She thinks she may see a small dot on the screen... but not certain its not ectopic... so I have to go back monday for more bloods and sono to see where it is. My husband still thinks we will be in that 2% group that somehow have a baby with horrible beginnings, but the doctor said be prepared to miscarry. I cried hysterically on and off since we left. I'm kind of numb now- scared to see the blood. DH says it'll just be like a period- but knowing your bleeding out what could have been your first child, just is so sad. The RE said the good thing is that I was able to get pregnant so that our chances with a FET would be good. She said I'd have to wait until I miscarry then about 4-5 weeks after i should expect AF.. and that cycle is the one we do FET.. So April I'm guessing if I miscarry soon? I dont want to seem like I"m rushing this one away... just trying to look toward a brighter next few months. Anyone who has unfortunately gone through this have any idea of timeline? When did you get AF after you miscarried. Andd...how long did you bleed for? Sorry if this is heavy for some people.. just venting.. I need it. I'm also sorry I haven't done personals... i will when I can think straight.
> *

Really sorry this is happening, I mc in April last year and it was really quick and painless ( not emotionally ) I had a couple of brown spots then 24 hours later passed the sac I was 7 weeks but it stopped growing at 4-5 in a way I found it easier knowing it never had a heartbeat. I was on my own ( husband was away with work ) and I can say the worst part is flushing the toilet after so have someone with you . All in all I bled for two days then my stomach was flat and it was like it never happened. Hopefully you won't need this info and your husbands right xxxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Baby, my mc lasted about 9 days and then next period was 42 days later. I've kept a journal so I just looked back.

AFM - just got a call from my fs. I have elevated NK cells... Going in on Wednesday for my endometrium scrape and a chat about treatment during my FET. Very very glad I had the blood test now and that we didn't waste any more good embies!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Baby, my mc lasted about 9 days and then next period was 42 days later. I've kept a journal so I just looked back.
> 
> AFM - just got a call from my fs. I have elevated NK cells... Going in on Wednesday for my endometrium scrape and a chat about treatment during my FET. Very very glad I had the blood test now and that we didn't waste any more good embies!! Xx

Hey Ever,

Yes I'm happy I did the blood test too! I'm curious to hear what they suggest for your treatment. My FS recommends IVIg infusions through the first trimester. I think there are also drugs that can be used to help as well, but I'm not sure what they are? :shrug: I think my scrapes will be right around when yours are. Sounds like we are at the same point in our cycles! I'm on CD 14 today. So I guess I'm ovulating? I've had EWCM for the past few days. :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

when are you ladies doing your scrapes?


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc - I'm doing mine on the 6th, next Wednesday!!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> when are you ladies doing your scrapes?

Mine is TBD but they initially scheduled mine for CD 20 and 22 so that would be Thursday and Saturday next week. I'll know more on Monday.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - it's great to not feel alone!! I'm cd19 so we are very close. Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck, please update me. I will be doing mine around march 25th or there about. I am trying to schedule it now.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Good luck, please update me. I will be doing mine around march 25th or there about. I am trying to schedule it now.

No worries, I'll be posting about it. My FS did say that it will take about 10 days to get the results from the biopsy though. So I probably won't know much until right around your biopsy. From what I have heard it isn't much different from getting a PAP done. Just a little uncomfortable for a few seconds, and then maybe some minor cramping that day.


----------



## MoBaby

My RE doesnt test for elevated NK cells.... He doesnt really follow that as a cause for repeated MC....I would like to be tested though. However, I do not think this is my problem.


----------



## Mells54

Just talked to the lab, no frosties &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## MoBaby

mells you wont need them!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

mells sorry to hear that hun! I do hope that your two lil embies stick though!

Alicatt - yes that is what I would like to hear about. They are doing my scratch not to biopsy it but to help with the implantation process during my ivf cycle. There have been reports that it helps alot. I have never been pregnant do you know if NK cells only cause miscarriage or can it cause infertility as well? The test is about 600 and we just dont have the money for it, but my plan is that if this ivf doesnt work, hopefully we will have some frosties and I will have the test done then.


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - I genuinely didn't think it was my problem and having had a son the chance of me having it was very very slim but the results don't lie I guess. Next path to wind down .....


----------



## FirstTry

Mells: good luck with your two embies! Hopefully, you'll have your hands full in about 9 months.


----------



## everhopeful

Mells - you won't need them!! Hope your embies are nice and snugly. X


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc my fs really feels the scratch helps with implantation. I wouldn't worry about the NK cell test. They only suggest it after about 2-3 miscarriages. I wasn't going to do it but before spending any more money putting any embies back in I just wanted to make sure as I've had 3 miscarriages. 
X


----------



## Edamame

I'm sorry to hear that Mells, but you won't need them!

AFM, horrible AF this time. I usually only have cramps the first day. Now on day 3 and seriously sick of them! I wonder if it is from the progesterone and estrogen shots I was on? WTF meeting on Monday. Not sure what the next step will be. Just try again? Starting to feel like it will never happen. How do you guys combat this feeling?


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> I would think no earlier than May. It depends on what protocol the dr uses. Mine was a long protocol including 18 days of BCPs.
> 
> AFM, 12.8mm triple lining! :dance:
> 
> She said they wait for my next AF.. then either piggyback my natural ovulation or put me on estrogen for two weeks then pick the day that they but the embryo in. She said the estrogen protocol is more guaranteed than the natural one.. I just hope it is all over with soon..Click to expand...
> 
> Nice lining First! WOOHOO! :)
> 
> BabyD- I'm doing the estrogen protocol for a trial FET now. I've had some minor side effects, mostly giant sore boobs, bloating and swelling in my abdomen, feet and hands, and emotional! I have been :cry: at silly things like seeing babies on TV and annoying TV commercials. So it is bearable! :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info ALi- When do you think you'll be able to do a real FET if all goes well with the trial?


----------



## everhopeful

Edamame - sorry you are suffering with cramps. I've now had two failed attempts and my second hurt a lot more than my first emotionally I mean. Not sure why but it just did!!
It's amazing how we brush ourselves off and look to the next step...
Do you have a list of questions? 
Xx


----------



## Edamame

Yes, some questions! I want to ask about those NK cells you've been talking about. And if the protocol should be different since it "worked" after the fresh transfer even if it didn't last. Or if he thinks something is wrong with our embryos. Or if it is just me. I'm really wishing I had met my husband much sooner! Thought I'd be having a baby(s) by my 37th birthday in September, but nope. Sorry I'm being so whiny, just have to rant a bit!


----------



## L4hope

Mells sorry none made it to freeze. Hopefully your little embies are getting comfy cozy. :hugs: 

Afm, appt was as good as it can be this early on. They saw the sac and yolk sac and possibly the fetal pole but no heartbeat yet. Of course I know logically that its normal not to see it yet, I'm just so nervous and won't feel at ease until its there. Maybe ill be nervous the whole time who knows. Infertility and mc really make a girl a nervous nelly!


----------



## Edamame

L4hope said:


> Mells sorry none made it to freeze. Hopefully your little embies are getting comfy cozy. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, appt was as good as it can be this early on. They saw the sac and yolk sac and possibly the fetal pole but no heartbeat yet. Of course I know logically that its normal not to see it yet, I'm just so nervous and won't feel at ease until its there. Maybe ill be nervous the whole time who knows. Infertility and mc really make a girl a nervous nelly!

Yay, glad your scan went well and there is definitely a bean in there! When is the next one? They expect heartbeat at 7 weeks? I can never remember. How do they count from transfer day?


----------



## MoBaby

L4 it's to early :) how far are you? 5.5 wks or so? In a few days you will have a perfect bean! The fact yolk sac / early fp is good!! Yay!! Can wait for your next scan :)


----------



## L4hope

Mo you guessed it, I'm exactly 5.5 weeks. That's why I'm kinda annoyed that they scheduled me in. Then my doc said wow how'd you guys get in so early? Hello? Cuz your office scheduled it. But I have to just breath and pray that my little bean keeps growing!


----------



## Samsfan

Mells- You wont need them.. .All you need is one!:flower:


Mells54 said:


> Just talked to the lab, no frosties &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## MoBaby

L4 I went in at 5+4 and we didn't see the FP yet just the GS and YS... I scanned myself at 6 wks at work and it was so different! Little flicker on this little white line thing.


----------



## Samsfan

BabyD - I'm very sorry... We are here for you

AFM -- I went for my first sono yesterday and I don't have any follicles on my right ovary and only 2 on my left with 3 small ones. I guess that is not good news. I have my follow up tomorrow. Anyone have a similar experience? They added ganirelex to my bravelle and menopour. Hoping a stress free weekend will make them grow!


----------



## MoBaby

Maybe you have sleepy ovaries?? What day of stims is this or was this baseline?


----------



## Samsfan

Mobaby- It was day five of stims. :nope:


MoBaby said:


> Maybe you have sleepy ovaries?? What day of stims is this or was this baseline?


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan, my first of IVF I was a slow responder. This time around, they put me on a different protocol and I had 11 eggs. Is this your first time doing IVF? Hopefully, things will pick up for you. What doses are you on?


----------



## Samsfan

Mells- How many follicles did you get the first time?
They have be on 300 mg of Bravelle and 300 mg of Menopour. I just started Ganirelex yesterday. This is my first time.




Mells54 said:


> Samsfan, my first of IVF I was a slow responder. This time around, they put me on a different protocol and I had 11 eggs. Is this your first time doing IVF? Hopefully, things will pick up for you. What doses are you on?


----------



## MoBaby

Did you have diminished ovarian reserve going in?? did they expect only a few follicles? sounds like you are on a good dose of meds. The other follicles on the left may catch up and you end up with 5.


----------



## Samsfan

Mobaby- My FHS was .47, but my doctor said that he saw a number of follicles, more than what I have now when he did my sono baseline. So I don't get it.



MoBaby said:


> Did you have diminished ovarian reserve going in?? did they expect only a few follicles? sounds like you are on a good dose of meds. The other follicles on the left may catch up and you end up with 5.


----------



## alicatt

ttc- I have repeat implantation failure, and they tested me for the NK cells, my biopsy is a special test that will look at my lining for its ability to hold the embryo

Edamame- hoping to do the real FET in about 5 weeks! Can't wait! 

SAMs- the antral follicle count is what you are describing (the count at baseline). You may need a different protocol? Ask about the lupron flare. It has proven to be successful for poor responders. You will hopefully get a big surprise tomorrow and see more follies! GL!

AFM- boobs are so sore! Worse than they get after transfer with the PIO! Crazy!


----------



## valentine1

Hi,

Just a question...

I always read of women in this thread and others having 2 embryos transfered. My FS will only transfer one as I'm 24. They don't transfer 2 unless you're over 30 or have had a few unsuccessful attempts.

Are there any success stories on here with just one embryo? If I could put 2 back I would and I'm worried my chances will be dramatically lower than with just one ICSI embie.


----------



## WannabeeMum

valentine1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question...
> 
> I always read of women in this thread and others having 2 embryos transfered. My FS will only transfer one as I'm 24. They don't transfer 2 unless you're over 30 or have had a few unsuccessful attempts.
> 
> Are there any success stories on here with just one embryo? If I could put 2 back I would and I'm worried my chances will be dramatically lower than with just one ICSI embie.

This was my first IVF and we did ICSI. I just had one embie put back in and and now 10.5 wks pregnant. Listen to your FS - mine felt very strongly about only putting one in. If it didn't work this time we would have opted for two the next time. She told me that recent studies didn't show a higher success rate with putting more than one in. And if you out more than one and have one strong embie and one weak that may miscarry, your body could signal miscarry and you can lose both. I'm sure every FS has their own view but we followed the advice we were given and only put one in.


----------



## valentine1

WannabeeMum said:


> valentine1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just a question...
> 
> I always read of women in this thread and others having 2 embryos transfered. My FS will only transfer one as I'm 24. They don't transfer 2 unless you're over 30 or have had a few unsuccessful attempts.
> 
> Are there any success stories on here with just one embryo? If I could put 2 back I would and I'm worried my chances will be dramatically lower than with just one ICSI embie.
> 
> This was my first IVF and we did ICSI. I just had one embie put back in and and now 10.5 wks pregnant. Listen to your FS - mine felt very strongly about only putting one in. If it didn't work this time we would have opted for two the next time. She told me that recent studies didn't show a higher success rate with putting more than one in. And if you out more than one and have one strong embie and one weak that may miscarry, your body could signal miscarry and you can lose both. I'm sure every FS has their own view but we followed the advice we were given and only put one in.Click to expand...

Thank you, it was great to read that! I thought I felt ok about it then read and heard of so many people doing 2 and freaked out a little. Congratulations, so glad you had your super strong embie stick! 
You're totally right, my FS was very strongly against it, I would LOVE twins but he know better than we would!


----------



## Samsfan

Im doing Ivf with half isci and assisted hatching. They are transferring 2 and my FS will transfer up to 3. He never discussed one vs two. Very interesting.


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope said:


> Mells sorry none made it to freeze. Hopefully your little embies are getting comfy cozy. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, appt was as good as it can be this early on. They saw the sac and yolk sac and possibly the fetal pole but no heartbeat yet. Of course I know logically that its normal not to see it yet, I'm just so nervous and won't feel at ease until its there. Maybe ill be nervous the whole time who knows. Infertility and mc really make a girl a nervous nelly!

I think everything is going to be just fine :) You had great beta's and 5.5 weeks is not that far! FX'd! 



Samsfan said:


> BabyD - I'm very sorry... We are here for you
> 
> AFM -- I went for my first sono yesterday and I don't have any follicles on my right ovary and only 2 on my left with 3 small ones. I guess that is not good news. I have my follow up tomorrow. Anyone have a similar experience? They added ganirelex to my bravelle and menopour. Hoping a stress free weekend will make them grow!

So sorry you're responding slowly ... maybe your ovaries will perk up in a few days! I'll be thinking of you! And like mells said, maybe you just need a change in protocol but lets hope that's not the case! 

AFM - I've been doing my PIO shots and I've been feeling nauseous every time I eat .... not fun at all! I've also been having really sore boobs. It's all to be expected I guess.

OH and I are going to paint our living room this weekend and that should keep me pretty busy, I can't wait because I'm really sick of looking at white walls ... I'm also sick of sitting around! 

Do you girls think that the NK cells test could benefit me? I know a lot of you are saying that it helps with recurrent miscarriages but I'm starting to wonder if something is wrong that they're not finding because I have NEVER, not ONCE gotten pregnant in the 2.5 years we've been trying. I just find this ... strange and I don't meet too many people in my same predicament! Any advice would be awesome! 

I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Mells sorry none made it to freeze. Hopefully your little embies are getting comfy cozy. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, appt was as good as it can be this early on. They saw the sac and yolk sac and possibly the fetal pole but no heartbeat yet. Of course I know logically that its normal not to see it yet, I'm just so nervous and won't feel at ease until its there. Maybe ill be nervous the whole time who knows. Infertility and mc really make a girl a nervous nelly!
> 
> I think everything is going to be just fine :) You had great beta's and 5.5 weeks is not that far! FX'd!
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> BabyD - I'm very sorry... We are here for you
> 
> AFM -- I went for my first sono yesterday and I don't have any follicles on my right ovary and only 2 on my left with 3 small ones. I guess that is not good news. I have my follow up tomorrow. Anyone have a similar experience? They added ganirelex to my bravelle and menopour. Hoping a stress free weekend will make them grow!Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry you're responding slowly ... maybe your ovaries will perk up in a few days! I'll be thinking of you! And like mells said, maybe you just need a change in protocol but lets hope that's not the case!
> 
> AFM - I've been doing my PIO shots and I've been feeling nauseous every time I eat .... not fun at all! I've also been having really sore boobs. It's all to be expected I guess.
> 
> OH and I are going to paint our living room this weekend and that should keep me pretty busy, I can't wait because I'm really sick of looking at white walls ... I'm also sick of sitting around!
> 
> Do you girls think that the NK cells test could benefit me? I know a lot of you are saying that it helps with recurrent miscarriages but I'm starting to wonder if something is wrong that they're not finding because I have NEVER, not ONCE gotten pregnant in the 2.5 years we've been trying. I just find this ... strange and I don't meet too many people in my same predicament! Any advice would be awesome!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!Click to expand...

Hey Ash,

There are several types of NK cells some cause miscarriages and some cause implantation failure. I've never once been pregnant and at 40 that is odd. After 3 IUIs and 2 failed IVFs my FS odrered the tests, after pressure from me! His nurse said that they don't usually test for it until 3 failed IVFs :saywhat: I don't have the funds nor do I want to put my body through another IVF! So he said he'd run the tests for me. Good thing he did! I have the type of NK cell that surrounds the embryo and kills it. :cry: So they'll be giving me an infusion before my transfer to lessen the strength of my NK cells.

Hopefully you get some :cold: this cycle, and if you aren't successful this go round, then you could ask for the test.

Have fun painting!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - Oh wow, lots of information, thanks! It's a good thing you pushed for the testing! Sometimes we have to be advocates for our own health, it's crazy to me! I'll definitely ask about that if this cycle doesn't work!


----------



## ashknowsbest

One more thing, I did get immunology testing ... would the NK test have been included in that?


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - Oh wow, lots of information, thanks! It's a good thing you pushed for the testing! Sometimes we have to be advocates for our own health, it's crazy to me! I'll definitely ask about that if this cycle doesn't work!

Hopefully you won't have to! But if you do I would have it done, it's just a blood test, costs about $600 an it wasn't covered by my insurance. Got the results in about 7 days.


----------



## MoBaby

valentine1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question...
> 
> I always read of women in this thread and others having 2 embryos transfered. My FS will only transfer one as I'm 24. They don't transfer 2 unless you're over 30 or have had a few unsuccessful attempts.
> 
> Are there any success stories on here with just one embryo? If I could put 2 back I would and I'm worried my chances will be dramatically lower than with just one ICSI embie.

Hey I'm just 30 an we put back one and it took.. Unfortunately I mc but a lot of places are strong on putting back just 1. There is a big risk in carrying multiples. I wasnt successful when we transferred 2. Good luck!


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks Ash! I have good news (at least for me)

I'm back from my sono this morning. I'm much happier. Still nothing on my Right ovary, but I now have 7 on the left all ranging from 13 to 16 mm and some small ones they didn't count. The nurses were happy and so was I..at least its something. Hopefully, they will double in the next couple of days. I'll get the heating pad and go back for acupuncture. They will let me know if I go back tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

samsfan - Great news!!


----------



## Samsfan

I know its not alot...but at least I have a chance.



ashknowsbest said:


> samsfan - Great news!!


----------



## alicatt

Samsfan said:


> I know its not alot...but at least I have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> samsfan - Great news!!Click to expand...

That is a great response from only one ovary! In fact perfect as they aim for 15 mature eggs, or about 7 per side. :thumbup:


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks for being so positive Ali!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay sam!! I knew some more would pop up!! Only a few more days now, right??


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> I know its not alot...but at least I have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> samsfan - Great news!!Click to expand...

Samsfan, that's great news. The heating pad thing really worked for me this go round as well. Keep doing what you're doing!

I was 300 follistim and 400 menopur and this time I got 11 eggs. The first time I only had about 6 follicules total and A couple were growing faster than the others. My cycle was canceled before ER bc my bw showed I ovulated early.

Congrats on getting to where you should be, we all respond differently!


----------



## Samsfan

Mobaby- They are aiming for trigger Tues with ER on Thursday or Friday. Alicatt hit it right on the nose.

Mells- Thanks for the info. I hope I can get 11! That would be great. I want to freeze any remaining embies. 40 is right around the corner and they eggs just get older.

Yeah... :happydance::happydance::happydance:



MoBaby said:


> Yay sam!! I knew some more would pop up!! Only a few more days now, right??


----------



## Samsfan

This is a wonderful group.



alicatt said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am scheduled for IVF starting the end of February. It will be my first and hopefully my last round. Looking for friends along the way!
> 
> Thanks Alicatt for telling me about this thread.
> 
> These ladies can help you with all your questions, and have helped me through my IVF cycles in the past. I think once you talk with others doing exactly the same thing, it makes it easier! Helps lessen the anxiety a little. :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - are there any symptoms of having elevated NK Cells? I too have never been pg in the 3 1/2 years I have been trying.


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> Mo you guessed it, I'm exactly 5.5 weeks. That's why I'm kinda annoyed that they scheduled me in. Then my doc said wow how'd you guys get in so early? Hello? Cuz your office scheduled it. But I have to just breath and pray that my little bean keeps growing!

Thats too early! Office admins are annoying sometimes. I'm going through the worse from my RE's staff...the most annoying staff ever.

Well at least you know whats going on in there so I guess its good too...mine is scheduled for the 18th.


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> Mobaby- They are aiming for trigger Tues with ER on Thursday or Friday. Alicatt hit it right on the nose.
> 
> Mells- Thanks for the info. I hope I can get 11! That would be great. I want to freeze any remaining embies. 40 is right around the corner and they eggs just get older.
> 
> Yeah... :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Yay sam!! I knew some more would pop up!! Only a few more days now, right??Click to expand...

Unfortunately, we didn't have any to freeze so I'm really hoping this time is it for us! Yeah, I'm just a couple years shy of 40 myself! Where does the time go?


----------



## Edamame

Samsfan said:


> Thanks Ash! I have good news (at least for me)
> 
> I'm back from my sono this morning. I'm much happier. Still nothing on my Right ovary, but I now have 7 on the left all ranging from 13 to 16 mm and some small ones they didn't count. The nurses were happy and so was I..at least its something. Hopefully, they will double in the next couple of days. I'll get the heating pad and go back for acupuncture. They will let me know if I go back tomorrow.

That's a great number Samsfan! Are you doing ICSI?


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - are there any symptoms of having elevated NK Cells? I too have never been pg in the 3 1/2 years I have been trying.

I don't think so? Some have said that they don't get sick as often, but I've had 2 colds this winter. So I'm not sure?


----------



## Samsfan

Edamame- They told me they are doing half ISCI with assisted hatching.




Edamame said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ash! I have good news (at least for me)
> 
> I'm back from my sono this morning. I'm much happier. Still nothing on my Right ovary, but I now have 7 on the left all ranging from 13 to 16 mm and some small ones they didn't count. The nurses were happy and so was I..at least its something. Hopefully, they will double in the next couple of days. I'll get the heating pad and go back for acupuncture. They will let me know if I go back tomorrow.
> 
> That's a great number Samsfan! Are you doing ICSI?Click to expand...


----------



## Samsfan

So I went for a hike in the woods... mostly flat.. so I don't think it was too strenuous. Got the blood flowing. I took my baby aspirin. I'm going for a massage later and they want me back tomorrow for another sono. Hope all is ok. I hope my ovaries don't get over stimulated, because I couldn't imagine being hospitalized for any amount of time.


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Mo you guessed it, I'm exactly 5.5 weeks. That's why I'm kinda annoyed that they scheduled me in. Then my doc said wow how'd you guys get in so early? Hello? Cuz your office scheduled it. But I have to just breath and pray that my little bean keeps growing!
> 
> Thats too early! Office admins are annoying sometimes. I'm going through the worse from my RE's staff...the most annoying staff ever.
> 
> Well at least you know whats going on in there so I guess its good too...mine is scheduled for the 18th.Click to expand...

Yeah I think I might have been better off waiting till there was more to see. I'm still so nervous. That's good your date should be perfect so you'll be able to see the baby and hear the heartbeat. The waiting is just torture!!


----------



## L4hope

Samsfan glad to hear they found a few more follies hiding! Hopefully you'll get 11 or maybe even a few hiders once they are in there :)


----------



## FirstTry

Sams: thats a lot for one ovary! I had only 9 follicles, but got 8 mature eggs, transferred one blast and froze 3. So, it is possible. Quality really is more important than quantity.

AFM, 4 days til FET! We're shooting for ESET, but if the first one we thaw doesn't look good, we'll thaw a second and transfer both. FX'd!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay first! 4 days!!


----------



## Em260

Samsfan - that is a great response from one ovary! Hopefully they will find more for you during ER too. 

First - ooh you're getting so close yay!! So exciting!

Ash - hope the painting was successful. We have all white walls too but I am so lazy to paint since we're probably moving later this year. When is your transfer?


----------



## Samsfan

First- I agree quality over quantity. I went in today and one follie is at 20 mm. The others are hovering at 16 to 18. Still have 7. They say that the others will probably not catch up since they are at 11 and 13 :nope: So trigger is soon? I planned to be out of work either Thurs or Fri. It looks like I'm in trouble with my caseload ..ugh. If I trigger tonight, I probably will have ER Tuesday and if tomorrow, Wednesday? For some reason, I feel like they aren't going to trigger yet. Thoughts?

For the first time ever I had high bp. Never before, probably the drugs and stress and I'm the heaviest ever. Oh and my glucose is borderline all of a sudden? Why am I doing this now? Do I think I'm going to be able to bounce back and take off this weight and baby weight? uggghhhhh Maybe I should have waited, but I just keep thinking of time. 



FirstTry said:


> Sams: thats a lot for one ovary! I had only 9 follicles, but got 8 mature eggs, transferred one blast and froze 3. So, it is possible. Quality really is more important than quantity.
> 
> AFM, 4 days til FET! We're shooting for ESET, but if the first one we thaw doesn't look good, we'll thaw a second and transfer both. FX'd!


----------



## Mells54

Sams, you just need to take a depth breath and relax. There is never a "perfect" time to get pregnant and have a baby. We can all think of reasons why not to do it. I have no doubt that God has a plan for each of us. Thinking of you and wishing you all the best. I wish I could just give you a big hug :hug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - yay for transfer so soon! 

em - yeah we're leaving in today next year actually but I just couldn't stand it anymore, it was really driving my crazy! It's another year so I figured it wasn't too bad if we painted. It turned out beautiful :) My transfer is tomorrow :happydance: Thanks for asking!


----------



## Mells54

GL tomorrow Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks mells!


----------



## Em260

ashknowsbest said:


> First - yay for transfer so soon!
> 
> em - yeah we're leaving in today next year actually but I just couldn't stand it anymore, it was really driving my crazy! It's another year so I figured it wasn't too bad if we painted. It turned out beautiful :) My transfer is tomorrow :happydance: Thanks for asking!

Yay good luck tomorrow! So exciting you'll be PUPO!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

It is exciting! I cant wait to see how many we have.


----------



## Edamame

First- Three days left! Hoping for the best for you!

Ash- Good luck tomorrow!!

Sams- it is going to be ok. This is an incredibly stressful time so I'm not going to say just relax, but try to find things that will take your mind off of it. I subscribed to HuluPlus for a month before/during my last transfer so I could watch silly TV shows (Watched all four seasons of Community!), and reread several old books by my favorite authors. You're amost there!


----------



## Samsfan

Mells- thanks so much:flower:

Ash- lots of lot tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the outcome:thumbup:


Mells54 said:


> Sams, you just need to take a depth breath and relax. There is never a "perfect" time to get pregnant and have a baby. We can all think of reasons why not to do it. I have no doubt that God has a plan for each of us. Thinking of you and wishing you all the best. I wish I could just give you a big hug :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash: GL tomorrow!!!!!! YAY!

Em: will you test before OTD??


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Ash: GL tomorrow!!!!!! YAY!
> 
> Em: will you test before OTD??

Oh yeah I am a POAS addict and I've been testing out my trigger. I'm 9dp trigger today and it's almost gone. So hopefully tomorrow the test will be stark white and I can start using my line eye ;)


----------



## MoBaby

HEHE... I am going to admit, I am a POAS addict as well... I bought 50 OPKs to try to figure out when I ovulate b/c the RE wanted to do a natural and you have to track that (I'm not; I'm doing medicated unless RE wont let me; I told clinic natural wont work with my work schedule) anyways, I was on provera and still POAS everyday to see it pos opk (you wont ovulate on it) and now I am on BCP and still test every couple of days and I know I wont ovulate on it. LOL.. No point in testing but I cant help it! 

I am hoping hoping for you that you get a BFP in the next few days!!! :)


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> HEHE... I am going to admit, I am a POAS addict as well... I bought 50 OPKs to try to figure out when I ovulate b/c the RE wanted to do a natural and you have to track that (I'm not; I'm doing medicated unless RE wont let me; I told clinic natural wont work with my work schedule) anyways, I was on provera and still POAS everyday to see it pos opk (you wont ovulate on it) and now I am on BCP and still test every couple of days and I know I wont ovulate on it. LOL.. No point in testing but I cant help it!
> 
> I am hoping hoping for you that you get a BFP in the next few days!!! :)

Thanks, Mo! I feel like AF is coming so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Plus IUIs have such low odds of working. I used OPKs this cycle even though I was being monitored by ultrasound. I've been testing my trigger every morning and sometimes afternoons too haha. Anyway, good to know I'm not the only one that has to POAS as often as possible ;)


----------



## Mells54

Em, Friday is my OTD and I don't want to test early. Although today DH and I were talking and he was like, "you can test now and maybe get a positive?" I'm like yeah...so now I think he is thinking I should test. He is worried I might get a false positive bc of trigger, but that should be out by now since that was 11 days ago. I'm just enjoying being PUPO.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks for all of the well wishes for tomorrow girls! I'm getting very excited but nervous now! 

As far as POAS I think we're all deep down obsessed with it!


----------



## WannabeeMum

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks for all of the well wishes for tomorrow girls! I'm getting very excited but nervous now!
> 
> As far as POAS I think we're all deep down obsessed with it!

Good luck tomorrow!

And I agree - we all like POAS no matter how hard we try to hide it.


----------



## Mells54

WannabeeMum said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> thanks for all of the well wishes for tomorrow girls! I'm getting very excited but nervous now!
> 
> As far as POAS I think we're all deep down obsessed with it!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> And I agree - we all like POAS no matter how hard we try to hide it.Click to expand...

I must be odd since I've only POAS maybe 4 times in the 8 years TTC! And twice was when I was actually pregnant. :haha:


----------



## valentine1

Hi ladies,

I had my scan today and I trigger at 910pm tonight and egg retrieval is 910 Wednesday morning. My nurse said it could go either way and I had a few good sized follicles and some that weren't quite ready, so I wasn't sure if I'd go in on wed or fri. I'm hoping I've got enough in there! Starting to feel even more real now that I can see all my instructions on the online portal!

In regards to the POAS, I've only done it a couple of times when I was late because I ovulated late. I'm 95% sure ill last this cycle without POAS, well I say that now, who knows how ill feel in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells54 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> thanks for all of the well wishes for tomorrow girls! I'm getting very excited but nervous now!
> 
> As far as POAS I think we're all deep down obsessed with it!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> And I agree - we all like POAS no matter how hard we try to hide it.Click to expand...
> 
> I must be odd since I've only POAS maybe 4 times in the 8 years TTC! And twice was when I was actually pregnant. :haha:Click to expand...

I was 4 times in a week just to make sure the second line was still there. Are you going to wait until your OTD??


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody! I have my mock transfer/hysteroscopy today...no biggie right?? Still waiting to hear if Aetna will reverse their decision and let us go ahead with the IVF, but I figure it's a good sign if they wanted me to go ahead with this procedure...right?? How much coffee do I need to drink in order to arrive with a "painfully full bladder"?!?!?


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> It is exciting! I cant wait to see how many we have.

Good Luck Today!!! :0)


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Good luck with your mock transfer today always a good sign if they are letting you move forward! If i was you i would drink some water to get a full bladder instead of Coffee as they tell you to cut down on caffine during IVF but sure you will know when your bladder is full. :hugs:

Good luck today Ash :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Sandy!! You're probably right!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Valentine - good luck with your ER!

Turkey - best of luck for your mock transfer. I hope aetna approves the IVF for you. 

Thanks again everyone. Im just waiting for the call about when to be there.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck to everyone having something in this "sometimes painfully long" process!


----------



## Mells54

WannabeeMum said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> thanks for all of the well wishes for tomorrow girls! I'm getting very excited but nervous now!
> 
> As far as POAS I think we're all deep down obsessed with it!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> And I agree - we all like POAS no matter how hard we try to hide it.Click to expand...
> 
> I must be odd since I've only POAS maybe 4 times in the 8 years TTC! And twice was when I was actually pregnant. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was 4 times in a week just to make sure the second line was still there. Are you going to wait until your OTD??Click to expand...

Part of the reason I haven't POAS often is bc my period is so regular. I go to bed with a pad on bc I know the following morning AF will be there. :haha:
Not sure what my plan is yet. My OTD is Friday but since I'm having it done in a small lab here in town, my nurse said they might not get the results right away. I might just see what the HPT says Friday or Saturday at home :dohh:


----------



## BabyD225

Ok so I had my sono this morning and bloods.. I have to wait a few hours for the bloods to come back but the sono showed a gest.sac and yolk... but it seems to be developing at 5 weeks and I'm at 6 weeks today. So she still told us to be prepared to miscarry.. but it grew since Thursday. She said weirder things have happened.. but i've been prepared already for the worst. Still no blood or spotting or cramping or anything.. but overall I do think my pregnancy symptoms dissipated. Who knows... any success stories of delayed starts and low rising HCG? This waiting is killing me.. if I'm going to miscarry I just want it to happen already.. :(


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD, So sorry you are still having to go through this. Did they say what happens next will you go back for another sono etc? Hope your bloods come back with positive increase :hugs: If IVF has taught me anything it is that anything can happen. Fx'd this has been just a late implantation and a delayed start :hug:


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> BabyD, So sorry you are still having to go through this. Did they say what happens next will you go back for another sono etc? Hope your bloods come back with positive increase :hugs: If IVF has taught me anything it is that anything can happen. Fx'd this has been just a late implantation and a delayed start :hug:

My DH is hopeful.. I'm kinda just done already mentally.. She said I have to go to radiology thursday or friday for a full high tech scan... and that will definitely determine whats happening. Thanks for the love ...xoxo


----------



## Boofle

BabyD I am hoping you will find out soon one way or the other. I too am praying its just a late starter :hugs: when I had my m/c I had bleeding so I knew so I can't even imagine what hell you must be going through. I wish I could give you a hug :hugs:
I have been reading the updates daily and kinda know where everyone is up to I think. Sorry not been posting. Sandy how are you hun.
Mells, Em and Lotus keeping everything crossed for you.
Ash good luck today.
Everyone else you're all in my thoughts.
Afm still not got my appt. Oh rang on Thursday to chase it up and it's imminent!!! Please hurry up. For those of you in the uk paying private how long did you wait?


----------



## L4hope

BabyD I'm sorry you're still waiting and not having a definitive answer. I hope you get an answer either way soon :hugs: it's so hard and noone should have to go through that. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Boofle, :hi:

I'm doing ok been keeping busy decorating my bedroom this weekend well DH has anyway and I've been telling him what to do! I've been the same as you keeping up to date with everyone's progress but haven't been posting as much.

I hope you get your appointment through soon fx'd :hugs: Hopefully we will be both on similar cycles for the up and coming IVF xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells I am with you! I dont POAS unless I have to...which is when I am progesterone and I have to know if I should stop. In 3 1/2 years I have had all negatives so I guess my mind just tries to save myself from seeing another. POAS is horrible for me......


----------



## ashknowsbest

baby - so sorry, I really wish you already had a clear answer of what's going on. I'm still holding onto hope and I can't wait to hear what your bloods come back at. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

WOW.. so much goes on when I'm away for a day or 2. 

BabyD - it sounds like your little one is fighting to stay on. I know it must be difficult to be in limbo, but try to stay positive! This little one might be a trooper and be there to stay :thumbup:

Ash - good luck today!

Hello :hi: to every one else! 


AFM - my trial cycle just got cancelled :sadangel: my lining had dropped again to 5mm :shrug: This was all while taking delestrogen 2x a week. How on earth would it disappear like that? So strange. So I'm to take provera for 7 days, then call with my period. Then we'll start again with patches. I'm a little sad :nope: but mostly frustrated that we aren't moving forward this month :growlmad: I just want to be PUPO!! So we'll see how the trial goes next cycle. Strangely though my lining has looked great each cycle and even the unmedicated cycle last summer. So why :shrug: has it suddenly decided to be terrible?


----------



## L4hope

Oh Ali how frustrating!! I wish I could be of some help, but the only time I had lining issues was when I was on Clomid for 3 months in a row which is a common side effect. Did your doctor have any explanation or how they can keep that from happening again next time? So sorry you have to wait another month. The waiting is so hard :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - so sorry to hear that, it is super frustrating I can imagine. I don't have any experience with lining issues but I really hope your doctors can figure out what's happening. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ali!! Soo sorry!! Ugh. Maybe we'll cycle together.. Hopefully things get straightened out!!

Ash when will they call??


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali!! Soo sorry!! Ugh. Maybe we'll cycle together.. Hopefully things get straightened out!!
> 
> Ash when will they call??

Thanks all.. I've never had a lining issue before in fact if anything its been on the thick side :wacko: so it suddenly being non-existent is just odd. Only thing I can think of is that the estrogen shot is not for me :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

I've never had issue before either and now it won't thin out or go back to normal!! I think all these drugs we use are bad stuff! They mess you up! :)


----------



## Edamame

BabyD- so sorry to hear you are still in purgatory- it is the worst. I hope it is just a late starter- like Boofle, for mine, I had spotting so I really couldn't believe anything good was happening. But hopefully it will continue to grow, and I really hope you get a definite answer soon! 

Alicatt- that seriously sucks! This process is so f-ed up. But, on the good side, now you know that estrogen shots are probably not good for you and they can try something else.


----------



## BabyD225

ok so they called with my next HCG level.. so they are as follows:

12dp3dt=147
18dpt= 824
21dpt= 1381 
25dpt= 2390

She said it can go either way but be more prepared for the worst. Anyone have any success stories??


----------



## ashknowsbest

They called around 10:30 and told me to go in around 1 .... so I got there and we transferred two embryos. One was 3BD ... not even sure what to think ... I just know that it isn't the highest quality and the other was a tad bit behind that so .... I'm feeling okay.

I had a breakdown in the recovery just because my doctor said that ICSI would yield better quality embryos and it didn't .... we had the same results last time but I'm still trying to remain hopeful that I have success this time around.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash don't worry!!! You need pma :) rest up and I'm sure you will have a good outcome!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Mo! I'm just a huge worry wort but I'm laying on the couch right now thinking positive thoughts and doing homework. :)


----------



## Mells54

Ali, sorry about your lining issues. I'm glad things are getting figured out during the trial rather than your actual FET.

Ash, congrats on being PUPO! I think the grading of embryos makes it even harder sometimes. Hang in there.

BabyD, the numbers are rising so that's positive. Hopefully things will kick into gear here soon.

AFM, no symptoms really...but I have a question (maybe TMI) but I have this watery discharge. Not a lot, but enough to be annoying. I keep thinking is it AF, but it's clear and no odor. Anyone experience this? I'm getting impatient!


----------



## Edamame

Mells, sorry I didn't have anything like that, although I had yucky discharge from the vaginal estrogen and estrace tablets- are you doing any of those?

Congrats on being PUPO Ash!

AFM- had my WTF appointment. The doctor said he really could not give us a reason for why it didn't work, everything looked good including my lining, my levels, the timing, and the embryos. He wants me to get that endometrium biopsy/scratch, talk to a counselor about how to reduce my stress levels, and do acupuncture this time. Everything else will pretty much be the same. He recommended against genetic testing or NK cell testing since I haven't had multiple miscarriages. If we go through the four frosties that are left and still nothing, he'd recommend genetic testing of any embryos we get if we do the full IVF process again. He's also going to look at my twin's charts (she went to a different doctor in the same clinic) and see if there's anything there that might give a clue. The scheduling nurse is going to call in a day or two with the new schedule, and I'm starting BC pills tomorrow. Hope hope hope. DH is just depressed, I don't know what to do for him.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells54 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> thanks for all of the well wishes for tomorrow girls! I'm getting very excited but nervous now!
> 
> As far as POAS I think we're all deep down obsessed with it!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> And I agree - we all like POAS no matter how hard we try to hide it.Click to expand...
> 
> I must be odd since I've only POAS maybe 4 times in the 8 years TTC! And twice was when I was actually pregnant. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was 4 times in a week just to make sure the second line was still there. Are you going to wait until your OTD??Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the reason I haven't POAS often is bc my period is so regular. I go to bed with a pad on bc I know the following morning AF will be there. :haha:
> Not sure what my plan is yet. My OTD is Friday but since I'm having it done in a small lab here in town, my nurse said they might not get the results right away. I might just see what the HPT says Friday or Saturday at home :dohh:Click to expand...

You have much more self control than I ever would!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Edamame - sending you a big hug. It's frustrating that you don't have answers but at least it sounds like your FS has a plan for you. I'm an advocate for acupuncture and believe it could make a difference!

BabyD - keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Ash - rest up and let those little babies settle in!!

AFM - 10 more days until my 12 week scan. This wait is worse than the 2ww...


----------



## Mells54

Not feeling real confident right now. Feels like AF is right around the corner. Ugg...


----------



## MoBaby

Mells: THINK POSITIVE!! :) Bet af is not coming!!


----------



## cali_kt

*Lotus*- I feel for you about your dogs. My husband and I have friends that live in Oahu and we decided we were going to start the process of moving there. We go there about 2x a year and ready to live there. The one thing holding us back- our dogs. I wish we could just charter a flight. I'm interested to see other options DH finds and how your dogs do. We also have 2 large dogs. One is 70 and one is 75 pounds.

*TTC*- Do you live in the bahamas now? Sooo jealous. See what I just posted to Lotus. So when you charter a flight do they just ride in the main cabin? We are still dreaming of getting to Hawaii for permanent residence. 

*Ash*- Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :dance: Stay positive. My RE doesn't go off the grading system too much!!

*Ali*- How frustrating! I'm sorry to hear this. :hugs:

*Baby D*- I'm sorry you are going through all this. Just wanted to offer some :hugs: I think it's encouraging to see growth & a climbing HCG! There has to be some good stories about slow growers. I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo land!

*First*- Nice lining!!! :dance: Good luck Weds! I will be transferring on tues!

*Ever*- GL on wednesday with your scrape. Let us know how it all goes!
*
Wannabee*- I can understand feeling nervous during the first trimester. Just think you are almost done!! KUP on your next scan! Have you been released back to your OB yet? 

*Mells*- Sorry to hear that you don't have any frosties, but fx'd you won't need em!! You are doing good withholding from POAS. I don't think I will be able to stop myself!!! Remember a lot of girls feel like AF is coming & they are preggo!!!

*Edamame*- Sorry to hear AF is a total :witch:! Insult to injury. I can understand the feeling like it is never going to happen. I think it just comes in waves for me. :hugs: Sorry your meeting didn't offer much answers. How do you feel about it? Glad you're getting the scrape. I love acupuncture and recommend it to everyone!

*L4*- Sounds exciting! :dance: When will your next u/s be?

*Sam*- Hoping the additional meds will help with growth! Glad you're going to acu, because I love it and think it works!

*Valentine*- Loads of luck on Wednesday's retrieval!!

*Turkey*- GL at your mock transfer! Hope Aetna cooperates!!

AFM- My transfer is tomorrow (Tuesday)! Please send me lots of prayers, good thoughts, finger crossing and baby dust please!!!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: so sorry you are stuck in this limbo. I hope your miracle pulls thru.

Ali: that is bizarre and so frustrating. You are normally the one with the super thick lining.

Edamame: I know it's difficult when your partner takes it so hard. My DH took our m/c quite hard. Hugs to you. It will get better.

Ash: I kinda don't believe the grading system. It doesn't seem to make a difference in outcome, so I don't think you should focus on that.

Mells: watery sounds good to me.

Wannabe: congrats on making it this far! We all hope to be there soon :)

Cali: good luck! Your day is finally here (well, almost) :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

AFM, I had to do my own PIO shot tonight. I was scared, but it wasn't bad after icing. Question: does anyone else experience sore muscles where you do the shots? I've been doing them in my backside and it feels like I've been doing squats with 100 lb weights!

I've got just over 36 hours until my transfer. Yay!


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks. I love acupuncture and highly recommend it. Good luck tomorrow!:flower:



cali_kt said:


> *Lotus*- I feel for you about your dogs. My husband and I have friends that live in Oahu and we decided we were going to start the process of moving there. We go there about 2x a year and ready to live there. The one thing holding us back- our dogs. I wish we could just charter a flight. I'm interested to see other options DH finds and how your dogs do. We also have 2 large dogs. One is 70 and one is 75 pounds.
> 
> *TTC*- Do you live in the bahamas now? Sooo jealous. See what I just posted to Lotus. So when you charter a flight do they just ride in the main cabin? We are still dreaming of getting to Hawaii for permanent residence.
> 
> *Ash*- Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :dance: Stay positive. My RE doesn't go off the grading system too much!!
> 
> *Ali*- How frustrating! I'm sorry to hear this. :hugs:
> 
> *Baby D*- I'm sorry you are going through all this. Just wanted to offer some :hugs: I think it's encouraging to see growth & a climbing HCG! There has to be some good stories about slow growers. I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo land!
> 
> *First*- Nice lining!!! :dance: Good luck Weds! I will be transferring on tues!
> 
> *Ever*- GL on wednesday with your scrape. Let us know how it all goes!
> *
> Wannabee*- I can understand feeling nervous during the first trimester. Just think you are almost done!! KUP on your next scan! Have you been released back to your OB yet?
> 
> *Mells*- Sorry to hear that you don't have any frosties, but fx'd you won't need em!! You are doing good withholding from POAS. I don't think I will be able to stop myself!!! Remember a lot of girls feel like AF is coming & they are preggo!!!
> 
> *Edamame*- Sorry to hear AF is a total :witch:! Insult to injury. I can understand the feeling like it is never going to happen. I think it just comes in waves for me. :hugs: Sorry your meeting didn't offer much answers. How do you feel about it? Glad you're getting the scrape. I love acupuncture and recommend it to everyone!
> 
> *L4*- Sounds exciting! :dance: When will your next u/s be?
> 
> *Sam*- Hoping the additional meds will help with growth! Glad you're going to acu, because I love it and think it works!
> 
> *Valentine*- Loads of luck on Wednesday's retrieval!!
> 
> *Turkey*- GL at your mock transfer! Hope Aetna cooperates!!
> 
> AFM- My transfer is tomorrow (Tuesday)! Please send me lots of prayers, good thoughts, finger crossing and baby dust please!!!


----------



## Samsfan

I'm looking at that shot tomorrow night. Not looking forward to it. Good luck with transfer!


FirstTry said:


> AFM, I had to do my own PIO shot tonight. I was scared, but it wasn't bad after icing. Question: does anyone else experience sore muscles where you do the shots? I've been doing them in my backside and it feels like I've been doing squats with 100 lb weights!
> 
> I've got just over 36 hours until my transfer. Yay!


----------



## L4hope

FirstTry said:


> AFM, I had to do my own PIO shot tonight. I was scared, but it wasn't bad after icing. Question: does anyone else experience sore muscles where you do the shots? I've been doing them in my backside and it feels like I've been doing squats with 100 lb weights!
> 
> I've got just over 36 hours until my transfer. Yay!

First of all, huge kudos to you for giving yourself that shot! Wow! I'm a huge baby when it comes to needles and that one's a doosie! Yes it's normal to be sore after the shots since they are intramuscular. My butt was killing me for the first couple weeks but somehow I think it's either numb or just getting used to it.


----------



## cali_kt

FirstTry said:


> AFM, I had to do my own PIO shot tonight. I was scared, but it wasn't bad after icing. Question: does anyone else experience sore muscles where you do the shots? I've been doing them in my backside and it feels like I've been doing squats with 100 lb weights!
> 
> I've got just over 36 hours until my transfer. Yay!

I hate...HATE the PIO injections. They leave me that sore too. My RE told me to heat it up before I give it. I have been doing that. I just can't imagine doing it the whole first trimester. I will do what I have to do...but I don't know how I will even be able to move after all that time!!:shrug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells- I get the same discharge. I had it last time with my BFP, too. I feel like it's your body creating the plug for your cervix to keep baby in! I'm not sure about that, though. ;) 

Cali- the most difficult thing about bringing dogs here is the quarantine. It is a very extensive and particular process to make sure your dogs don't end up spending time in quarantine. You have to pay a daily fee if they do and you can visit, but I don't think they can come out to play with you. Check it out and be careful with the paperwork and dates of vaccinations, etc. It is no joke. We are using United's Pet Safe program, but there isn't a direct flight to Phoenix, so they will have to fly through Houston. :sad:


----------



## cali_kt

L4- You have given me hope! I've been waiting to go numb!


----------



## L4hope

Mells having a discharge can be a good sign! As can feeling like AF is coming. It's hard not to think its going to be bad but I felt the exact same way. I didn't even POAS as I thought for sure it didn't work. I was dumbfounded when I got the beta results. You never know! :hugs:
Edamame, our dh's are the strong ones and it can be really hard to see them struggling and upset. But they really are going through this with us. I am a huge believer in the endo biopsy! Are you having FET next? Many women also swear by acupuncture so hopefully these changes will help give your body the boost it needs. :hugs:

Cali good luck tomorrow!! Lots of sticky implantation vibes your way! My next ultrasound is Friday. Praying for a nice strong heartbeat. 

Wannabe the waiting doesn't seem to end it's just what you're waiting for is a bit different. I've heard that the first trimester goes so slowly but after that it seems to fly. So exciting your almost at that 12 week mark!

Ash I know I hit you up on your journal but you are officially PUPO!! Enjoy it and hope those little ones are snuggling in. :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

LotusBlossom said:


> Mells- I get the same discharge. I had it last time with my BFP, too. I feel like it's your body creating the plug for your cervix to keep baby in! I'm not sure about that, though. ;)
> 
> Cali- the most difficult thing about bringing dogs here is the quarantine. It is a very extensive and particular process to make sure your dogs don't end up spending time in quarantine. You have to pay a daily fee if they do and you can visit, but I don't think they can come out to play with you. Check it out and be careful with the paperwork and dates of vaccinations, etc. It is no joke. We are using United's Pet Safe program, but there isn't a direct flight to Phoenix, so they will have to fly through Houston. :sad:

Lotus- I read all that info. It is so hard to coordinate it. I know the health certif has to be within 30 days of flying. It sounds like a nightmare. I'm so scared of the thought of flying my babes in cargo. :cry: That is the main thing holding me back. Hope you find a more direct flight. Hope all goes well for them. KUP on how they do and how you liked the airline.


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus: Beta tomorrow, right?? GL!!! I'm sure it will be amazing!! :) Have you tested anymore?


----------



## L4hope

cali_kt said:


> L4- You have given me hope! I've been waiting to go numb!

It will happen. I thought the same thing, really how can I do this twice a day for the first trimester?? But I've been on them now for four weeks and counting! I do feel pretty good most of the time. Although my morning shot last Friday got me good and I had that first week sore cheek on the right! I also use my heating pad a lot which I think helps. When it come down to it, I'd do it the whole pregnancy if I had to. We are strong women!!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs: I've been on these forums long enough to see success stories with slow rising betas so fx your little bean is just a late implanter. :hugs: 

Boofle - I hope your wait for the private clinic is short!

Ali - ugh that is really frustrating! Hopefully the patches will do the trick. It's good you are figuring out what will work for you so that your embies have the best lining possible. 

Ash - congrats on being PUPO! My RE told me that embryo grading is really a beauty contest and lots of babies come from low graded embryos. Keep those positive thoughts. Fx for you!!

Edamame - sorry your RE didn't have more answers. Hopefully those changes, endometiral biopsy/scratch and acupuncture will lead you to a bfp!!

Mells - stay positive! It's still early for you! You are so strong to hold out from POAS!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Ladies! I just had a total breakdown, and I'm sure it is all of the hormones. I guess this 2WW is harder than I ever imagined. Friday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Mells54

Lotus...Hearing I'm not the only one makes me feel so much better. Of course, I was googling like crazy and I couldn't find anything decisive about it.


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> Lotus: Beta tomorrow, right?? GL!!! I'm sure it will be amazing!! :) Have you tested anymore?

Yes, beta tomorrow morning. I'll get the results in the afternoon. Fingers crossed! I tested this morning (12dp5dt) with another digi and it popped up "pregnant" in 10 seconds! Also, my second FRER at 9dp5dt was much darker than the one 2 days earlier. I have some nausea and sleepiness, but that's it for symptoms.


----------



## Whisper82

Lotus - Just popping in to say GL with your beta tomorrow! Sounds like things are looking good! :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

cali_kt said:


> *Lotus*- I feel for you about your dogs. My husband and I have friends that live in Oahu and we decided we were going to start the process of moving there. We go there about 2x a year and ready to live there. The one thing holding us back- our dogs. I wish we could just charter a flight. I'm interested to see other options DH finds and how your dogs do. We also have 2 large dogs. One is 70 and one is 75 pounds.
> 
> *TTC*- Do you live in the bahamas now? Sooo jealous. See what I just posted to Lotus. So when you charter a flight do they just ride in the main cabin? We are still dreaming of getting to Hawaii for permanent residence.
> 
> *Ash*- Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :dance: Stay positive. My RE doesn't go off the grading system too much!!
> 
> *Ali*- How frustrating! I'm sorry to hear this. :hugs:
> 
> *Baby D*- I'm sorry you are going through all this. Just wanted to offer some :hugs: I think it's encouraging to see growth & a climbing HCG! There has to be some good stories about slow growers. I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo land!
> 
> *First*- Nice lining!!! :dance: Good luck Weds! I will be transferring on tues!
> 
> *Ever*- GL on wednesday with your scrape. Let us know how it all goes!
> *
> Wannabee*- I can understand feeling nervous during the first trimester. Just think you are almost done!! KUP on your next scan! Have you been released back to your OB yet?
> 
> *Mells*- Sorry to hear that you don't have any frosties, but fx'd you won't need em!! You are doing good withholding from POAS. I don't think I will be able to stop myself!!! Remember a lot of girls feel like AF is coming & they are preggo!!!
> 
> *Edamame*- Sorry to hear AF is a total :witch:! Insult to injury. I can understand the feeling like it is never going to happen. I think it just comes in waves for me. :hugs: Sorry your meeting didn't offer much answers. How do you feel about it? Glad you're getting the scrape. I love acupuncture and recommend it to everyone!
> 
> *L4*- Sounds exciting! :dance: When will your next u/s be?
> 
> *Sam*- Hoping the additional meds will help with growth! Glad you're going to acu, because I love it and think it works!
> 
> *Valentine*- Loads of luck on Wednesday's retrieval!!
> 
> *Turkey*- GL at your mock transfer! Hope Aetna cooperates!!
> 
> AFM- My transfer is tomorrow (Tuesday)! Please send me lots of prayers, good thoughts, finger crossing and baby dust please!!!

Good luck to you tomorrow!! How exciting for you! Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

I have been released to my OB - but now I have to find one. My FS recommended 3 and of those highly recommended 1. Of course the recommended one will cost us at least $2000 more than the other two. So now hubby and I are trying to sort through the options to see what we will do. In the grand scheme of having a baby, what's $2000. Yet when you just paid a ton for IVF it seems like an awful lot. So we will see...


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells54 said:


> Not feeling real confident right now. Feels like AF is right around the corner. Ugg...

I felt the exact same way, but it ended up being a good thing. Positive thoughts and lots of belly rubbing, hun. That little bean is going to stick.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Lotus - good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your beta. 

L4 - you're right, the waiting and stress never go away. Good luck with your scan - cant wait to hear how many are in there (you transferred 2, right??).


----------



## everhopeful

Cali - best of luck today!! Sticky sticky thoughts!!

Sorry it's short, I'm dashing out!!

Got my scratch tomorrow....not nervous but not exactly looking forward to it.

Mells - keep positive!!

Lotus good luck for beta

Will send more personals later, xx


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, Good luck for your Beta today :hugs:

Cali, sending you lots of :dust: Good luck

Ali, So sorry to hear about your delay but good that they found this out on your trial and not when doing FET. I had similar issues. Lining was fine and perfect on fresh cycle but on FET it was up and down all over the place not sure if it was the Oestradiol or what who knows hopefully they will have a plan on my next fresh cycle to make sure it doesn't happen again. What happens now for you when is your next appt? :hugs:

Edamame, Sorry they could give you any answers at your WTF appt, Fx'd for this next cycle :hugs:

This thread is really starting to move hope everyone is well and look forward to more updates soon. I hope also that everyone like myself with either BFN or delays in anyway will be staying on this thread as feel like everyone one here are so supportive and helps this whole crazy IVF process so much easier. :hug: xx


----------



## annmc30

Morning sandy Hows things with u? 

Afm Im having really bad all the time sickness and very bad back :'( but will b worth it in the end


----------



## Sandy83

I'm good now! just plodding on taking a bit of a break from ttc journey and not thinking about things til my WTF appt and is going good at the mo. Coping 100% better than last time. 

Sorry to hear your not doing too well but as you say it will be worth it. When is your next scan etc? xx


----------



## annmc30

Think its good to have a bit time off to recover it did me the world of good, I was at midwife on Fri so just waiting for appointment


----------



## Sandy83

So how far along are you now? xx


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, good luck! All the best to you all.


----------



## Mells54

WannabeeMum said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling real confident right now. Feels like AF is right around the corner. Ugg...
> 
> I felt the exact same way, but it ended up being a good thing. Positive thoughts and lots of belly rubbing, hun. That little bean is going to stick.Click to expand...

Thanks! Last night I had a total breakdown. :cry: I'm sure it's all the meds, but I just don't feel like things worked this time around. I know at this point I'm over analyzing everything.


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, I did exactly the same as you say it's all the hormones in the med's and this whole process that makes us breakdown. Lots of PMA and sure everything will be fine. Will you test early or are you going to hold out til friday? xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy I'm glad you're still checking in even though you're not actively ttc at the moment. :hugs:

Lotus good luck for a nice high beta!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lotus - good luck at your beta! Can't wait for the good news :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

L4hope said:


> Sandy I'm glad you're still checking in even though you're not actively ttc at the moment. :hugs:
> 
> Lotus good luck for a nice high beta!

Well even tho it hasn't worked this time for me it's nice to see when it does work for others and gives me hope that one day it will be my turn. Especially when i see ladies like yourself who have done more than one cycle and get there well deserved BFP in the end :kiss: xx


----------



## Em260

Lotus - good luck today! Fx for a strong beta!

Cali- good luck with your transfer today!

Sandy - I agree, I love reading success stories on here :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

everhopeful said:


> Cali - best of luck today!! Sticky sticky thoughts!!
> 
> Sorry it's short, I'm dashing out!!
> 
> Got my scratch tomorrow....not nervous but not exactly looking forward to it.
> 
> Mells - keep positive!!
> 
> Lotus good luck for beta
> 
> Will send more personals later, xx

Ever, hope it goes well! I'm interested in hearing what it is like so I know what I'm in for in a few weeks!

Heading to work, hope everyone has a great day, get a good beta Lotus!


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, absolutely! I too was holding out hope from seeing other ladies battle through and get their bfp. You too will have your turn I just know it!! 

Edamame the endo biopsy isn't really all that bad. It's extremely uncomfortable while its happening which only lasts about 30 seconds. But once it's over you really do feel ok. My doc had me take ibuprofen an hour before and I took more layer that evening. But I didn't feel bad at all. You can have some spotting but I didn't have any. It's not the most fun I've ever had but not so bad either. And at this point I'm attributing it to waking up my uterus for implantation!


----------



## annmc30

Sandy83 said:


> So how far along are you now? xx

8Wks hun x


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Ali, So sorry to hear about your delay but good that they found this out on your trial and not when doing FET. I had similar issues. Lining was fine and perfect on fresh cycle but on FET it was up and down all over the place not sure if it was the Oestradiol or what who knows hopefully they will have a plan on my next fresh cycle to make sure it doesn't happen again. What happens now for you when is your next appt? :hugs:

I'm to take provera for 7 days and then call them when AF shows. Then I guess they'll put me on the patches. I wonder if aspirin or a heating pad would help the Lining? I was doing both during my other cycles? :shrug: I'll ask them about that when I go in next week.


----------



## alicatt

Ash - congrats on being PUPO :baby::baby:

Lotus - GL with your BETA!!

Mells - I totally understand the emotions that you go through, I've been there, and I just hope that for you it means you are pregnant. When is your OTD?

AFM - on provera now, just waiting for it to kick start AF and hopefully this next cycle we'll get a better lining! :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - thank goodness for starting provera so you can get started soon!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> ali - thank goodness for starting provera so you can get started soon!

How are you feeling today? I hope you are resting and letting those little embies snuggle in!


----------



## ttcbaby117

cali - Yep I live in the bahamas currently. The plane they came down on was a 6 seater. They took the seats out and put the cages in the main cabin. I went with them onto the runway and watched them take off! Again, I think the sedative is a necessity because if they panic they could have a heart attack because of the stress and their size. At least this is what my vet told me. I didnt have to quarantine them as long as I got verternarian clearance and governmental within 48 hours of travel which was tricky!

Ali - sorry about the delay hun....did they say why the lining just thinned out like that?

lotus - good luck on your beta!

Everhopeful - Please let me know how the scratch goes.

l4hope - did you have your endo scratch done the month before IVF?


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> cali - Yep I live in the bahamas currently. The plane they came down on was a 6 seater. They took the seats out and put the cages in the main cabin. I went with them onto the runway and watched them take off! Again, I think the sedative is a necessity because if they panic they could have a heart attack because of the stress and their size. At least this is what my vet told me. I didnt have to quarantine them as long as I got verternarian clearance and governmental within 48 hours of travel which was tricky!
> 
> Ali - sorry about the delay hun....did they say why the lining just thinned out like that?
> 
> lotus - good luck on your beta!
> 
> Everhopeful - Please let me know how the scratch goes.
> 
> l4hope - did you have your endo scratch done the month before IVF?

I have lots of friends in the Bahamas.. nice to live, but I bet it's a pain to do IVF. So do you end up coming to FL to do your treatments? Or is there a Dr in the Bahamas that will do the treatments?

I wish I knew why my lining thinned out :shrug: It started out nice, built up to 10mm then started shriveling :shrug: Plus it was a triple layer too. Makes no sense to me at all. My FS is thinking that it could be due to the method by which they do the shots. The estrogen shots are 2x a week, so the amount of estrogen in your body is not constant. With the patches the flow is constant so I guess it is better? :shrug: At least for me? I'm going to ask them if there are other things I should be doing like supplements or maybe baby aspirin? I figure I will get AF in 7-10 days, so hopefully we can get the next cycle started quickly!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - I'm feeling okay. I was having some painful pinching about an hour ago but it's just the progesterone I'm sure. I was on bedrest all day after the transfer yesterday only getting up to go to the bathroom and today since my OH is away for work I've had to be up but still taking it easy. My doctor doesn't believe in bedrest anyways so he just told me to take it easy. No heavy lifting, baths, or sex. :) I can't wait until my beta already though!


----------



## L4hope

Ttc yes the endo scratch was done on day 22 I think the cycle before my FET.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali gl with the provera! My lovely body decided to not respond at all to it. Maybe you need a more continuous form of estrogen vs the shot? Idk. Does your dr offer any explanation?? I only have 13 more bcp left then hopefully af 3-4 days after that then I can get this show on the road!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali gl with the provera! My lovely body decided to not respond at all to it. Maybe you need a more continuous form of estrogen vs the shot? Idk. Does your dr offer any explanation?? I only have 13 more bcp left then hopefully af 3-4 days after that then I can get this show on the road!!

YAY for you! I really hate the waiting game, so I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you!

I've had luck with the provera before, but I'm going to bring up the BCP option, and also the vaginal suppositories as well as ask if there are any supplements that we should do. The FS is changing my estrogen from the shot to the patch which should give me more continuous support since it is literally a patch stuck to your skin. At this point I would rather just do the right thing the first time, so if that means a trip down BCP lane to get a better lining, then so be it!


----------



## Babiesimready

Hello Ladies :hi:

Lotus goodluck on your beta today
Mells & em260 Congrats on pupo!!! your :bfp: is on the way :hugs:

Cali goodluck on your transfer today

Ash- how are you feeling hun? congrats on pupo!


----------



## Mells54

I'm feeling so much better today. My only friend that knows we are doing IVF, texted me to say she is thinking positive thoughts for me and just "feels" like I'm pregnant. We don't live in the same state so That made me feel so good. 
OTD is Friday, but after talking to DH this morning, I may POAS a stick tomorrow or Thursday. Honestly, all of my AF symptoms are really not bad. I have some cramping, but I don't get AF cramps usually, and everything smells weird to me. I kept washing my hands yesterday bc I thought they smelled like vinegar. DH smelled them and said no they smell like soap!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> I'm feeling so much better today. My only friend that knows we are doing IVF, texted me to say she is thinking positive thoughts for me and just "feels" like I'm pregnant. We don't live in the same state so That made me feel so good.
> OTD is Friday, but after talking to DH this morning, I may POAS a stick tomorrow or Thursday. Honestly, all of my AF symptoms are really not bad. I have some cramping, but I don't get AF cramps usually, and everything smells weird to me. I kept washing my hands yesterday bc I thought they smelled like vinegar. DH smelled them and said no they smell like soap!

HEHE.. that is funny. Well I hope you get a nice BETA and a :bfp: on your HPT if you do POAS!


----------



## ttcbaby117

alicatt said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> cali - Yep I live in the bahamas currently. The plane they came down on was a 6 seater. They took the seats out and put the cages in the main cabin. I went with them onto the runway and watched them take off! Again, I think the sedative is a necessity because if they panic they could have a heart attack because of the stress and their size. At least this is what my vet told me. I didnt have to quarantine them as long as I got verternarian clearance and governmental within 48 hours of travel which was tricky!
> 
> Ali - sorry about the delay hun....did they say why the lining just thinned out like that?
> 
> lotus - good luck on your beta!
> 
> Everhopeful - Please let me know how the scratch goes.
> 
> l4hope - did you have your endo scratch done the month before IVF?
> 
> I have lots of friends in the Bahamas.. nice to live, but I bet it's a pain to do IVF. So do you end up coming to FL to do your treatments? Or is there a Dr in the Bahamas that will do the treatments?
> 
> I wish I knew why my lining thinned out :shrug: It started out nice, built up to 10mm then started shriveling :shrug: Plus it was a triple layer too. Makes no sense to me at all. My FS is thinking that it could be due to the method by which they do the shots. The estrogen shots are 2x a week, so the amount of estrogen in your body is not constant. With the patches the flow is constant so I guess it is better? :shrug: At least for me? I'm going to ask them if there are other things I should be doing like supplements or maybe baby aspirin? I figure I will get AF in 7-10 days, so hopefully we can get the next cycle started quickly!Click to expand...


I wonder if I know some of your friends????? Yes it is a pain to do IVF....to have to travel to florida and I am lucky to have a job that I can be in Miami for 3 weeks. Yes def. look into supplements. I hope you guys can figure it out cuz that is crazy.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> cali - Yep I live in the bahamas currently. The plane they came down on was a 6 seater. They took the seats out and put the cages in the main cabin. I went with them onto the runway and watched them take off! Again, I think the sedative is a necessity because if they panic they could have a heart attack because of the stress and their size. At least this is what my vet told me. I didnt have to quarantine them as long as I got verternarian clearance and governmental within 48 hours of travel which was tricky!
> 
> Ali - sorry about the delay hun....did they say why the lining just thinned out like that?
> 
> lotus - good luck on your beta!
> 
> Everhopeful - Please let me know how the scratch goes.
> 
> l4hope - did you have your endo scratch done the month before IVF?
> 
> I have lots of friends in the Bahamas.. nice to live, but I bet it's a pain to do IVF. So do you end up coming to FL to do your treatments? Or is there a Dr in the Bahamas that will do the treatments?
> 
> I wish I knew why my lining thinned out :shrug: It started out nice, built up to 10mm then started shriveling :shrug: Plus it was a triple layer too. Makes no sense to me at all. My FS is thinking that it could be due to the method by which they do the shots. The estrogen shots are 2x a week, so the amount of estrogen in your body is not constant. With the patches the flow is constant so I guess it is better? :shrug: At least for me? I'm going to ask them if there are other things I should be doing like supplements or maybe baby aspirin? I figure I will get AF in 7-10 days, so hopefully we can get the next cycle started quickly!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if I know some of your friends????? Yes it is a pain to do IVF....to have to travel to florida and I am lucky to have a job that I can be in Miami for 3 weeks. Yes def. look into supplements. I hope you guys can figure it out cuz that is crazy.Click to expand...

Most of them are on GBI. WOW, that is cool that you can come to Miami for 3 weeks while working. So you will come for the entire stim to ER and ET? Then go home after that?


----------



## cali_kt

Hi everyone....
Well I am officially PUPO!!!! :yipee::dance::wohoo: I can't believe this day is finally here. It felt like it would never happen. So we lost one embie during the thaw process. :nope: Pretty disappointing. But they thawed another, so we got 2 transferred. They did have to have assisted hatching. I guess the zona was thick. A little worriesome. Anyone else have assisted hatching? This is going to be a long wait!! See my avatar pic for my beauties!!! :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Cali!! Rest up and let those embies snuggle in!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Cali!!! Beautiful babies :)


----------



## Em260

Cali - congrats!! Beautiful picture!!

Mells - those symptoms sound promising! Fx for your beta on Fri!


----------



## MoBaby

Em!! I just saw your journal!!! Eek!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks ladies! Any helpful advice for the first 48 hours? I'm on a bed rest of sorts. No exercise. Nothing to raise blood pressure or temperature.


----------



## Samsfan

Cali- I am having assisted hatching. I don't see any down side. Why are you on bed rest? Congratulations! So exciting!

I'm triggering tonight and ER Thursday.



cali_kt said:


> Hi everyone....
> Well I am officially PUPO!!!! :yipee::dance::wohoo: I can't believe this day is finally here. It felt like it would never happen. So we lost one embie during the thaw process. :nope: Pretty disappointing. But they thawed another, so we got 2 transferred. They did have to have assisted hatching. I guess the zona was thick. A little worriesome. Anyone else have assisted hatching? This is going to be a long wait!! See my avatar pic for my beauties!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Sam how was your latest scan?? Gl triggering and with er!


----------



## L4hope

Em looks promising!! Hope to see those lines get darker! When do you go for beta?


----------



## Samsfan

I have 7 follies ranging from 22.5 to 13. I have none on the right side. All I need is one. So I'm hoping for the best.
:baby:


MoBaby said:


> Sam how was your latest scan?? Gl triggering and with er!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - yep I go over when ik start stimming because they need same day bloods which can't be done here and I leave about 3 days after et. Dh will be coming o er when they do er.....so I am on my own till then. Do you ever go to GBI? It is really a cool lil place. Very quiet.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - yep I go over when ik start stimming because they need same day bloods which can't be done here and I leave about 3 days after et. Dh will be coming o er when they do er.....so I am on my own till then. Do you ever go to GBI? It is really a cool lil place. Very quiet.

Sounds like a great plan.. I do get over there, but not as often as I would like! My 2 dogs keep me from going over that often, plus IVF and FET and the constant office visits make it difficult too!


----------



## LotusBlossom

My beta was 186, which is low for 18 dpo. :( Now I have to call a Dr in AZ tomorrow and set up another beta for Thurs to see if the number doubles. I am hoping for the best but know that it isn't likely. I can't believe this is happening again. We have no more frosties and no more money to keep trying. My husband will be away for a few months, so this is pretty rough.


----------



## WannabeeMum

LotusBlossom said:


> My beta was 186, which is low for 18 dpo. :( Now I have to call a Dr in AZ tomorrow and set up another beta for Thurs to see if the number doubles. I am hoping for the best but know that it isn't likely. I can't believe this is happening again. We have no more frosties and no more money to keep trying. My husband will be away for a few months, so this is pretty rough.

I was 178 at 16dpo and it has continued in a positive way. I think you had a good beta. Did the FS tell you it was low?? I think you should stay positive - your beta is still good. Hang in there hun!:hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

WannabeeMum said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> My beta was 186, which is low for 18 dpo. :( Now I have to call a Dr in AZ tomorrow and set up another beta for Thurs to see if the number doubles. I am hoping for the best but know that it isn't likely. I can't believe this is happening again. We have no more frosties and no more money to keep trying. My husband will be away for a few months, so this is pretty rough.
> 
> I was 178 at 16dpo and it has continued in a positive way. I think you had a good beta. Did the FS tell you it was low?? I think you should stay positive - your beta is still good. Hang in there hun!:hugs:Click to expand...

Really? Yes, the nurse said it is low, so I need to be monitored closely and get another beta, which we weren't planning to do. I have to fly to AZ tomorrow night and then VA on Sunday and back to AZ on the following Thurs or Fri. It's tough to set up appts during this time. I hope it keeps rising and is ok. I'm scared. :(


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> My beta was 186, which is low for 18 dpo. :( Now I have to call a Dr in AZ tomorrow and set up another beta for Thurs to see if the number doubles. I am hoping for the best but know that it isn't likely. I can't believe this is happening again. We have no more frosties and no more money to keep trying. My husband will be away for a few months, so this is pretty rough.
> 
> I was 178 at 16dpo and it has continued in a positive way. I think you had a good beta. Did the FS tell you it was low?? I think you should stay positive - your beta is still good. Hang in there hun!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Yes, the nurse said it is low, so I need to be monitored closely and get another beta, which we weren't planning to do. I have to fly to AZ tomorrow night and then VA on Sunday and back to AZ on the following Thurs or Fri. It's tough to set up appts during this time. I hope it keeps rising and is ok. I'm scared. :(Click to expand...

I just read that a BETA at 18 DPO should be between 70 and 700, so you are in that range! I think the important thing is that it is increasing and doubling. So try to get in and get another BETA! :thumbup:


----------



## WannabeeMum

LotusBlossom said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> My beta was 186, which is low for 18 dpo. :( Now I have to call a Dr in AZ tomorrow and set up another beta for Thurs to see if the number doubles. I am hoping for the best but know that it isn't likely. I can't believe this is happening again. We have no more frosties and no more money to keep trying. My husband will be away for a few months, so this is pretty rough.
> 
> I was 178 at 16dpo and it has continued in a positive way. I think you had a good beta. Did the FS tell you it was low?? I think you should stay positive - your beta is still good. Hang in there hun!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Yes, the nurse said it is low, so I need to be monitored closely and get another beta, which we weren't planning to do. I have to fly to AZ tomorrow night and then VA on Sunday and back to AZ on the following Thurs or Fri. It's tough to set up appts during this time. I hope it keeps rising and is ok. I'm scared. :(Click to expand...

My nurse said it was really good. That they were looking for anything over 100. So I felt good about it. And 6 days later it was 2300. So it may just be slow to start and then ramp up. Try not to stress about it as you have no control. Try to stay positive and keep talking to the little bean. 

Your schedule sounds horrendous. Hopefully they can get you in sooner rather than later to put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Em I thought I'd missed something and so had to read your journal OMG I really hope and pray this is it for you hun massive hugs and baby dust to you :hugs: update soon. Wake up and poas again :happydance:

Lotus keeping everything crossed for your second BT. I don't know much about numbers but from what the other ladies are saying it sounds hopeful :happydance:

Afm finally got appt date - next Tuesday feels like an eternity away. Need the afternoon off work my boss wasn't a happy bunny!!


----------



## Sandy83

Em, Fx'd crossed update soon! :dust:

Lotus, thinking of you and look forward to see your numbers on Thursday. :hug: Sound like you have a hectic week ahead of you :hugs:

Boofle, Great news on the appointment hopefully the time will fly over for you. Do you have any ideas how long it takes from first appointment til they will allow you to start the cycle? :hugs:


----------



## Boofle

Hi Sandy, I really don't know. I'll be on day 18 of my cycle when I go! Maybe they will let me start next cycle. When will you be starting again?


----------



## Sandy83

Well i have my WTF appt on 9th April which i will be day 6 of cycle so I'm hoping they will start me straight away hopefully fx'd. We could be on similar cycles! :happydance: xx


----------



## Boofle

Hey Sandy that would be good and then we'll get our BFP's together :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus I think your beta is fine!! That means it was near 50 at 14dpo which is fine with most res :) I think bean will be fine! I know it's hard not to worry though :)


----------



## MoBaby

Anyway that you don't have to do the second beta and just have a scan in a couple weeks?? I think betas are Way too stressful!!


----------



## Em260

Lotus - it sounds like your numbers are within normal range. Sorry your nurse said that and is causing worry :(

Boofle - yay for getting your appointment!!


----------



## Em260

Boofle said:


> Em I thought I'd missed something and so had to read your journal OMG I really hope and pray this is it for you hun massive hugs and baby dust to you :hugs: update soon. Wake up and poas again :happydance:




Sandy83 said:


> Em, Fx'd crossed update soon! :dust:




L4hope said:


> Em looks promising!! Hope to see those lines get darker! When do you go for beta?

Thanks, Ladies!! I POAS again this morning and the line is exactly like last night. I'm worried it's still my trigger :(. I will test again tonight. I'm in class now and can't concentrate on anything and I'm obsessively googling trigger shot progression posts :haha:

L4- my beta is on Saturday.


----------



## Boofle

Em is it not a little late to still be your trigger!! I don't know cos I've never done the poas thing :hugs:

My appt confirmation arrived in the post today. Before our consultation I have to have a scan to assess the pelvic anatomy. This includes an antral follicle count and a detailed 3D scan of the uterine cavity. This costs £155 on top of the consultation fee and the semen analysis. My OH is going mad at the cost and this is before any treatment.


----------



## Sandy83

Em, i think you have a good chance that it is a bfp as I'm sure trigger should out by now Fx'd for Saturday :hugs:

Boofle, wow that is a lot of money. I guess they need to check everything but you would think they would get the first consultation out the way and explain things to you before saying you need to pay so much before even seeing us! I'm so glad i got NHS funding. It will all be worth it in the end and its that you need to think about :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody!! Got the good news today that Aetna reversed their decision, and we are good to go with IVF!!! Ahhhhh!!! The mock transfer went really well, and other than feeling nauseous from the BCPs, I think I'm in good shape. My baseline appt is set for next Thursday. I guess that means I start the Lupron on Friday. It all seems so real now!! Guess I have to go back and re-read all the meds paperwork!! Is it as much work as it seems??? Please tell me it just takes a little getting used to...


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey everybody!! Got the good news today that Aetna reversed their decision, and we are good to go with IVF!!! Ahhhhh!!! The mock transfer went really well, and other than feeling nauseous from the BCPs, I think I'm in good shape. My baseline appt is set for next Thursday. I guess that means I start the Lupron on Friday. It all seems so real now!! Guess I have to go back and re-read all the meds paperwork!! Is it as much work as it seems??? Please tell me it just takes a little getting used to...

YAY! Congrats! Yes it will be a little overwhelming all the instructions and the meds, and what you do when. I found it easier to just focus on each step. What you needed to do for that particular timeframe. So the first step is the Lupron shot. Then once you are comfortable with that step, then look to the next step which is transitioning to the stim phase, etc. I bet you are excited! Good luck!!!


----------



## FirstTry

I hope it rises fast, Lotus :hugs:

Em: it's too late for trigger :happydance:

Cali: those embies look great! Congrats!

AFM, I'm on my way home with one top grade, 95-100% survival rate, thawed blast on board!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay first!!!!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> I hope it rises fast, Lotus :hugs:
> 
> Em: it's too late for trigger :happydance:
> 
> Cali: those embies look great! Congrats!
> 
> AFM, I'm on my way home with one top grade, 95-100% survival rate, thawed blast on board!

YIPEE! :wohoo: Great news First! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Babiesimready

LotusBlossom said:


> Really? Yes, the nurse said it is low, so I need to be monitored closely and get another beta, which we weren't planning to do. I have to fly to AZ tomorrow night and then VA on Sunday and back to AZ on the following Thurs or Fri. It's tough to set up appts during this time. I hope it keeps rising and is ok. I'm scared. :(

You had FET and with my knowledge, they are slower than fresh cycles. I wouldnt lose hope...celebrate your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Samsfan said:


> Cali- I am having assisted hatching. I don't see any down side. Why are you on bed rest? Congratulations! So exciting!
> 
> I'm triggering tonight and ER Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone....
> Well I am officially PUPO!!!! :yipee::dance::wohoo: I can't believe this day is finally here. It felt like it would never happen. So we lost one embie during the thaw process. :nope: Pretty disappointing. But they thawed another, so we got 2 transferred. They did have to have assisted hatching. I guess the zona was thick. A little worriesome. Anyone else have assisted hatching? This is going to be a long wait!! See my avatar pic for my beauties!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

My doctor recommends a modified bed rest for first 2 days. Nothing that would raise BP, temp and no stress. I said sure..I can relax and watch movies and catch up on homework! :thumbup:
OTD- March 15 :Dance:


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Cali- I am having assisted hatching. I don't see any down side. Why are you on bed rest? Congratulations! So exciting!
> 
> I'm triggering tonight and ER Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone....
> Well I am officially PUPO!!!! :yipee::dance::wohoo: I can't believe this day is finally here. It felt like it would never happen. So we lost one embie during the thaw process. :nope: Pretty disappointing. But they thawed another, so we got 2 transferred. They did have to have assisted hatching. I guess the zona was thick. A little worriesome. Anyone else have assisted hatching? This is going to be a long wait!! See my avatar pic for my beauties!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor recommends a modified bed rest for first 2 days. Nothing that would raise BP, temp and no stress. I said sure..I can relax and watch movies and catch up on homework! :thumbup:
> OTD- March 15 :Dance:Click to expand...

My clinic always does assisted hatching with FET. I think it's better to do so.

Good luck!


----------



## cali_kt

Lotus- Crossing everything for you. I am no HCG expert, but yours sounds good! 

Em- I saw those double lines on your journal!!! :dance: beautiful!!

First- Congrats on being PUPO!!! When is your OTD? Mine is 3/15. Will you POAS before that?!!


----------



## cali_kt

FirstTry said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Cali- I am having assisted hatching. I don't see any down side. Why are you on bed rest? Congratulations! So exciting!
> 
> I'm triggering tonight and ER Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone....
> Well I am officially PUPO!!!! :yipee::dance::wohoo: I can't believe this day is finally here. It felt like it would never happen. So we lost one embie during the thaw process. :nope: Pretty disappointing. But they thawed another, so we got 2 transferred. They did have to have assisted hatching. I guess the zona was thick. A little worriesome. Anyone else have assisted hatching? This is going to be a long wait!! See my avatar pic for my beauties!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor recommends a modified bed rest for first 2 days. Nothing that would raise BP, temp and no stress. I said sure..I can relax and watch movies and catch up on homework! :thumbup:
> OTD- March 15 :Dance:Click to expand...
> 
> My clinic always does assisted hatching with FET. I think it's better to do so.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

That makes me feel better!! Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> Lotus- Crossing everything for you. I am no HCG expert, but yours sounds good!
> 
> Em- I saw those double lines on your journal!!! :dance: beautiful!!
> 
> First- Congrats on being PUPO!!! When is your OTD? Mine is 3/15. Will you POAS before that?!!

Darn straight I will POAS! I plan to start on Sunday, 4dp5dt. A bit early, but it's our anniversary and that would be an amazing gift [-o&lt;

I think my OTD of 3/19/13 is kinda mean. Why make me wait so long? If I get a BFP on a HPT, I might try to get my regular OB/GYN to order a beta (I'm sneaky like that :thumbup:)


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Lotus- Crossing everything for you. I am no HCG expert, but yours sounds good!
> 
> Em- I saw those double lines on your journal!!! :dance: beautiful!!
> 
> First- Congrats on being PUPO!!! When is your OTD? Mine is 3/15. Will you POAS before that?!!
> 
> Darn straight I will POAS! I plan to start on Sunday, 4dp5dt. A bit early, but it's our anniversary and that would be an amazing gift [-o&lt;
> 
> I think my OTD of 3/19/13 is kinda mean. Why make me wait so long? If I get a BFP on a HPT, I might try to get my regular OB/GYN to order a beta (I'm sneaky like that :thumbup:)Click to expand...

HEHE.. I would too! My FS is like that too, makes me wait forever for that first BETA. I think they just want to see a stong one. Either that or maybe they don't want to have a reported pregnancy that doesn't take? I know that they have to report their data to some national database, so maybe they don't want the 'chemical' pregnancies or early losses to cloud their data? IDK. I have always said I would go see my GP for an early BETA if I suspected I was pregnant. :haha:


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - great news!!!

Ali - Its so annoying to have set backs but it will lead to a BFP!!! Do you think it was the patches??

Cali and First - congrats on being PUPO!!

Lotus - your numbers sound great to me. I will keep everything crossed for you and your next beta but I think it sounds great!!

AFM - I had my endo scratch today. Wasn't painful - little uncomfortable but not what I would describe as painful. Feeling a little uncomfortable now but I have not had any painkillers as yet. I have also come home with all my meds for my FET and steroids for my NK cells. Hoping for a 7th April transfer...

Hope everyone else is well, xx

Em - MAssive congrats!!! Brilliant, brilliant news!!!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Turkey - great news!!!
> 
> Ali - Its so annoying to have set backs but it will lead to a BFP!!! Do you think it was the patches??
> 
> Cali and First - congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> Lotus - your numbers sound great to me. I will keep everything crossed for you and your next beta but I think it sounds great!!
> 
> AFM - I had my endo scratch today. Wasn't painful - little uncomfortable but not what I would describe as painful. Feeling a little uncomfortable now but I have not had any painkillers as yet. I have also come home with all my meds for my FET and steroids for my NK cells. Hoping for a 7th April transfer...
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, xx
> 
> Em - MAssive congrats!!! Brilliant, brilliant news!!!

Thanks Ever! 

I was doing shots, and they want to switch me to patches. I think it was the shots, and possibly a combination of my body still recovering from the last IVF? My my counts, I should be getting AF in a week, and then the biopsies will be on April fools day! :haha: Then the real transfer will be on the 29th of April. I think. :shrug: Delays in AF could push that out further.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cali - I said it in the other thread but congrats again on being PUPO! 

Lotus - I wouldn't worry about the beta too much. I haven't ever been in your position but from what I've read anything over 100 is good :hugs: Try not to stress too much!

Em - congrats girl, I think it's a BFP! 

Sandy - your WTF appointment is on my birthday! I hope your doctor can give you some answers then! :flower:

Turkey - that's amazing that Atena reversed their decision! How did you guys get them to do that?! They wouldn't do it for me :cry:

First - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance: and that survival rate is amazing!! FX'd for you! 

ever - I'm happy to hear that your procedure wasn't too painful today! April will come so quickly! 

AFM - I went in this morning to get my progesterone checked and it's at 34 which is good. I also found out that they were able to freeze one of the embryos so we have 1 :cold:! :happydance: I just want to dance around and scream. I know it's not a lot but I just feel so good that I will be able to do one FET before going through the whole IVF process again! I've been thinking though. I only have IVF coverage through April of next year ... so do you girls think it would maybe be smart to go through the 2 remaning fresh cycles that I have covered and freeze whatever is good? That way at least I have frosties for when that part of my insurance coverage is no longer usable?


----------



## cali_kt

FirstTry said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Lotus- Crossing everything for you. I am no HCG expert, but yours sounds good!
> 
> Em- I saw those double lines on your journal!!! :dance: beautiful!!
> 
> First- Congrats on being PUPO!!! When is your OTD? Mine is 3/15. Will you POAS before that?!!
> 
> Darn straight I will POAS! I plan to start on Sunday, 4dp5dt. A bit early, but it's our anniversary and that would be an amazing gift [-o&lt;
> 
> I think my OTD of 3/19/13 is kinda mean. Why make me wait so long? If I get a BFP on a HPT, I might try to get my regular OB/GYN to order a beta (I'm sneaky like that :thumbup:)Click to expand...

LMAO at your response to POAS!:haha: I will be doing it too! I just can't help it. I already want to. I have been having dull cramping since transfer. Just starting to have a little pressure. Hopefully this is all good!!! Your OTD is so far!!!:nope:
BTW- beautiful embie pic!!!!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

everhopeful said:


> Turkey - great news!!!
> 
> Ali - Its so annoying to have set backs but it will lead to a BFP!!! Do you think it was the patches??
> 
> Cali and First - congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> Lotus - your numbers sound great to me. I will keep everything crossed for you and your next beta but I think it sounds great!!
> 
> AFM - I had my endo scratch today. Wasn't painful - little uncomfortable but not what I would describe as painful. Feeling a little uncomfortable now but I have not had any painkillers as yet. I have also come home with all my meds for my FET and steroids for my NK cells. Hoping for a 7th April transfer...
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, xx
> 
> Em - MAssive congrats!!! Brilliant, brilliant news!!!

Glad your scratch went well!! And how exciting to have your FET date!! :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

First my re makes me wait 14 days after transfer to do beta!! That's wayyyyyy to long!!! I wonder why?? I should ask why is fresh at 14dpo and frozen at 19dpo.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First my re makes me wait 14 days after transfer to do beta!! That's wayyyyyy to long!!! I wonder why?? I should ask why is fresh at 14dpo and frozen at 19dpo.

It's weird. They tested 10dp5dt during my fresh cycle, but they insist it was 13dp5dt. But I have the dates to prove that they are wrong :shrug: Anyway, now they are sticking to their 13dp guns. The only difference is that I had gotten a BFP on a HPT last time before I made the appointment. Maybe that's why it was 3 days earlier :shrug:

Maybe frozen takes longer to implant? The doctor did say that the frozen embie looks different because it had shrunk while freezing and hasn't expanded yet, so maybe the expansion adds time.

How's things with you, Mo? Are you on BCPs now?


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: great news about your frostie! As for the insurance question, hopefully it will be moot because you will have your miracle baby this time around :thumbup: If not, you have coverage for another year+, so I think it's worth trying with the frostie first.


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Lotus- Crossing everything for you. I am no HCG expert, but yours sounds good!
> 
> Em- I saw those double lines on your journal!!! :dance: beautiful!!
> 
> First- Congrats on being PUPO!!! When is your OTD? Mine is 3/15. Will you POAS before that?!!
> 
> Darn straight I will POAS! I plan to start on Sunday, 4dp5dt. A bit early, but it's our anniversary and that would be an amazing gift [-o&lt;
> 
> I think my OTD of 3/19/13 is kinda mean. Why make me wait so long? If I get a BFP on a HPT, I might try to get my regular OB/GYN to order a beta (I'm sneaky like that :thumbup:)Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO at your response to POAS!:haha: I will be doing it too! I just can't help it. I already want to. I have been having dull cramping since transfer. Just starting to have a little pressure. Hopefully this is all good!!! Your OTD is so far!!!:nope:
> BTW- beautiful embie pic!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm a proud mamma! (of a blastocyst)

I had dull cramping every day after my fresh transfer and it was a BFP. So, it's not a bad sign. But the nurse today said not to read into symptoms because it could be the meds causing them.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash congrats on the frostie!!

I would say if this cycle doesn't work then do fresh and maybe get more frosties. If I had coverage id do another fresh before using frosties.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyday for the advice! I'm still very happy about my :cold:! I'm also feeling very positive lately so FX'd!


----------



## Sandy83

Ash, i agree with Mo with regards to fresh before using frosties :hugs:

Mo, have you had anymore updates any news on when you will get started etc? Sorry if you have posted this info earlier can't keep track at the moment :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Turkey - great news!!!
> 
> Ali - Its so annoying to have set backs but it will lead to a BFP!!! Do you think it was the patches??
> 
> Cali and First - congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> Lotus - your numbers sound great to me. I will keep everything crossed for you and your next beta but I think it sounds great!!
> 
> AFM - I had my endo scratch today. Wasn't painful - little uncomfortable but not what I would describe as painful. Feeling a little uncomfortable now but I have not had any painkillers as yet. I have also come home with all my meds for my FET and steroids for my NK cells. Hoping for a 7th April transfer...
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, xx
> 
> Em - MAssive congrats!!! Brilliant, brilliant news!!!

Hey Ever....so glad your scratch went well. It's so amazing to read about all the things that can be done! I'm really glad it wasn't too painful, and that you're all set for the next go around!! April 7th will be here before you know it!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Nope. 11 more bcp first then hope I bleed then I can go in. 

I haven't had anymore unusual bleeding since the third pill except minor spotting sunday so maybe it's working?? Idk. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody!! Got the good news today that Aetna reversed their decision, and we are good to go with IVF!!! Ahhhhh!!! The mock transfer went really well, and other than feeling nauseous from the BCPs, I think I'm in good shape. My baseline appt is set for next Thursday. I guess that means I start the Lupron on Friday. It all seems so real now!! Guess I have to go back and re-read all the meds paperwork!! Is it as much work as it seems??? Please tell me it just takes a little getting used to...
> 
> YAY! Congrats! Yes it will be a little overwhelming all the instructions and the meds, and what you do when. I found it easier to just focus on each step. What you needed to do for that particular timeframe. So the first step is the Lupron shot. Then once you are comfortable with that step, then look to the next step which is transitioning to the stim phase, etc. I bet you are excited! Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Hey Alicat! Thanks for the awesome advice. I'm looking at everything one step at a time. Thanks for always being so encouraging. I'm trying to understand everything that you and all the other girls are doing, but it's gonna take some time on my part...please just know I am pulling for you and sending positive vibes every day!!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> Cali - I said it in the other thread but congrats again on being PUPO!
> 
> Lotus - I wouldn't worry about the beta too much. I haven't ever been in your position but from what I've read anything over 100 is good :hugs: Try not to stress too much!
> 
> Em - congrats girl, I think it's a BFP!
> 
> Sandy - your WTF appointment is on my birthday! I hope your doctor can give you some answers then! :flower:
> 
> Turkey - that's amazing that Atena reversed their decision! How did you guys get them to do that?! They wouldn't do it for me :cry:
> 
> First - Congrats on being PUPO :happydance: and that survival rate is amazing!! FX'd for you!
> 
> ever - I'm happy to hear that your procedure wasn't too painful today! April will come so quickly!
> 
> AFM - I went in this morning to get my progesterone checked and it's at 34 which is good. I also found out that they were able to freeze one of the embryos so we have 1 :cold:! :happydance: I just want to dance around and scream. I know it's not a lot but I just feel so good that I will be able to do one FET before going through the whole IVF process again! I've been thinking though. I only have IVF coverage through April of next year ... so do you girls think it would maybe be smart to go through the 2 remaning fresh cycles that I have covered and freeze whatever is good? That way at least I have frosties for when that part of my insurance coverage is no longer usable?

Hi Ash...so excited that you're excited!!! That's great news about your frostie! I'm not sure how my doc managed to get Aetna to rethink, but it might be because I've got a couple o' years on you lady!!! I just hit the big 4-0, so maybe he used that as his argument...not sure, but I'm definitely relieved!!! Thanks for being so helpful and supportive!! This IVF business is new to me, but I think I'd agree with the other girls to go for the fresh cycle/s that are covered, especially since you have plenty of baby-making years ahead of you!! Of course I have no idea how many children you'd like, but it just seems to make more sense. Please take my advice with a grain of salt as I'm new to all this, but I did want to show my support. Hope you are feeling great!!!


----------



## Sandy83

MoBaby said:


> Nope. 11 more bcp first then hope I bleed then I can go in.
> 
> I haven't had anymore unusual bleeding since the third pill except minor spotting sunday so maybe it's working?? Idk. Thanks for asking!

Fx'd it is working and the bleeding previously was just a way of your body getting back to normal and ready for your next cycle. :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Ash - I would do another fresh and get some more frosties. That's our plan too. We're trying two IUIs but will do another fresh before we use our frosties. If we had insurance coverage for IVF we would be doing that instead of IUI right now. But hopefully this whole discussion won't be necessary because you will get your BFP this cycle and can use that frostie for a sibling later! 

Turkey - congrats on getting IVF coverage!! That is such great news!! The meds can seem overwhelming at first but like Ali said, just concentrate on each step. It gets easier as you go along. You'll be a pro soon. 

Mo - Fx the bcp will keep doing the trick and your cycle can get back on track. 

Ever - glad your scratch went well and wasn't too painful. Come on April!!

AFM - AF arrived last night so this cycle was a bust :cry: I had some cramping yesterday afternoon and spotting but I was still holding out a little hope. Just to torture myself a little I POAS again this morning and I still have the same lines as the last two days. So not sure if this is my trigger lingering or I'm having a chemical. Either way BFN :(

We won't be cycling this month because we're taking a vacation to Miami the week after next and will be away when I would need to go in for ultrasounds and the IUI. Part of me wants to cycle again right away but the other part knows I need a break. These past four months I've done two back to back IVFs, an IUI and had major abdominal surgery. I think this vacation is needed. Maybe we'll get lucky and have a vacation surprise bfp! Haha jk ;)


----------



## Sandy83

Em, So sorry to hear AF showed, I had my fx'd this was the cycle for you. I really think it's good for you to have a break give your body a rest and also your emotions and spend sometime just you and OH. :hug: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Em :( those test were promising! Sooo sorry af arrived. I've found the trigger stays in me around 12 days. A break sounds good as you've been through a lot the past 6 months! Enjoy your vacation. You could get a natural bfp!! You have a working ovary so it can happen! I hope it does :)


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Em :( those test were promising! Sooo sorry af arrived. I've found the trigger stays in me around 12 days. A break sounds good as you've been through a lot the past 6 months! Enjoy your vacation. You could get a natural bfp!! You have a working ovary so it can happen! I hope it does :)

Thanks, Mo. What kind of a trigger did you use? I only used one cartridge of Ovidrel which is 6500 IU hcg and today I'm 13dp trigger so I'm surprised it could hang around this long. For IVF I used two cartridges of Ovidrel. Not that it really matters now but I'm just curious.


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry to hear that, Em. Is it full AF? I still think it's too late to be the trigger. A chemical seems possible. Hey, that's closer than I ever got using IUI. A break sounds healthy, emotionally and physically. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

So, I went to eat some pineapple this morning and it turns out that DH ate the entire pineapple! :haha: He didn't know what it was for.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Em. Is it full AF? I still think it's too late to be the trigger. A chemical seems possible. Hey, that's closer than I ever got using IUI. A break sounds healthy, emotionally and physically. :hugs:

Thanks, First. It's definitely full AF :(. I think if it was my trigger the FRERs would be getting lighter and instead they got darker and then have stayed the same for the past two days. Yeah I definitely need a break...and some sun!

Can't believe your DH ate your pineapple!! That is so something my DH would do too haha!


----------



## MoBaby

Em I use 2 pens so I would think 1 would be gone quicker! Maybe it was a chemical :(


----------



## L4hope

Em sorry this cycle didn't work out. A vacation sounds like a fabulous idea after all you've been through. :hugs:

First that cracks me up your dh ate the WHOLE pineapple!! :rofl: Men!

Ash I agree with everyone, IF needed I would do the fresh cycles and stock up on frosties if you can do that. I wish I could have done that. I'm hoping and praying that everything goes well tomorrow. But there's a tiny part of me that's sad I have no frosties for a future sibling. But it is what it is, and if I'm only meant to have one child I will be grateful for the blessing.


----------



## Sandy83

L4, i'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow looking forward to your update :hugs: xx


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies, mind if I join in?
An intro on myself: I'm 33 this month and DH will be 35.. Been ttc for 2 years. 
Have blocked tubes so IVF is my best bet. 

This is my first fresh cycle. 
Have been on BCPs for the last 2 weeks and just had my first Lupron jab today. 
Will b goin for my baseline scan on 20th.

Good luck to everyone going through the process :thumbup: and congrats to all of you lovely ladies who have had the BFPs :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Flowemal :hi:

You will find this thread very supportive and helpful thought the whole IVF process 

Good luck with your cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

L4 can't wait for your update!! I'm sure little beanie is fine!!! :) im with you if I'm only meant to have just 1 then that will be it. I would like my next frostie to stick and have 1 more but if it takes all 3 to get 1 baby then that will be it and I will be grateful for that :) baby will have bunch of close cousins :)


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies, mind if I join in?
> An intro on myself: I'm 33 this month and DH will be 35.. Been ttc for 2 years.
> Have blocked tubes so IVF is my best bet.
> 
> This is my first fresh cycle.
> Have been on BCPs for the last 2 weeks and just had my first Lupron jab today.
> Will b goin for my baseline scan on 20th.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going through the process :thumbup: and congrats to all of you lovely ladies who have had the BFPs :happydance:

Hey there Flowermal!! I'm new here too...everyone is soooo nice and knowledgeable!! I start my "Lupron jab" a week from today, so we're pretty close!! How did the first shot go?? Any side effects?? I'm only on BCPs right now and I'm already an emotional mess!! Sigh. Best of luck and welcome!!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome flowermal! I'm sure you will find this thread very helpful as you journey through the IVF process. 

Sandy and Mo thanks for the encouragement. I'm trying to think positively but truthfully I'm very nervous. Less than 24 hours now!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - so sorry the damn :witch: showed .... :hugs: 

Flowermal - Welcome to the group! :flower:

AFM ... 3dp5dt and waiting patiently keeping busy!


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Em sorry this cycle didn't work out. A vacation sounds like a fabulous idea after all you've been through. :hugs:
> 
> First that cracks me up your dh ate the WHOLE pineapple!! :rofl: Men!
> 
> Ash I agree with everyone, IF needed I would do the fresh cycles and stock up on frosties if you can do that. I wish I could have done that. I'm hoping and praying that everything goes well tomorrow. But there's a tiny part of me that's sad I have no frosties for a future sibling. But it is what it is, and if I'm only meant to have one child I will be grateful for the blessing.

Yeah, who eats an entire pineapple in one sitting? I guess it's my fault for not leaving him dinner when I was out of town. Oh wait, I made him a lasagna!

Hey, maybe the baby will implant in his belly :haha:


----------



## Mells54

Em, sorry.

First, you're too funny!

AFM, to or row is OTD, but I'm already showing signs of AF. And no pregnancy symptoms. I'm bummed out.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - are you testing at home before the beta?


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Em, sorry.
> 
> First, you're too funny!
> 
> AFM, to or row is OTD, but I'm already showing signs of AF. And no pregnancy symptoms. I'm bummed out.

I don't think that means anything. Sometimes pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF symptoms (with the except of large amounts of red blood). It could really go either way. FX'd!

AFM, I'm 1dp5dt and I'm already starting to overanalyze! I emailed my blast photo to a friend who has a PhD in Biology and asked her if she could tell anything about it. Yes, I'm crazy :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - :haha: You're not crazy, I would be doing the same thing if I had a doctor friend!


----------



## L4hope

FirstTry said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Em sorry this cycle didn't work out. A vacation sounds like a fabulous idea after all you've been through. :hugs:
> 
> First that cracks me up your dh ate the WHOLE pineapple!! :rofl: Men!
> 
> Ash I agree with everyone, IF needed I would do the fresh cycles and stock up on frosties if you can do that. I wish I could have done that. I'm hoping and praying that everything goes well tomorrow. But there's a tiny part of me that's sad I have no frosties for a future sibling. But it is what it is, and if I'm only meant to have one child I will be grateful for the blessing.
> 
> Yeah, who eats an entire pineapple in one sitting? I guess it's my fault for not leaving him dinner when I was out of town. Oh wait, I made him a lasagna!
> 
> Hey, maybe the baby will implant in his belly :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells and L4 - stay positive. Fingers crossed for you!

Em - I'm so sorry AF showed up. Sending you a big hug. 

Ash - great news on the frostie. Very lucky to have one. Like the other girls said, I'd probably try to stockpile some too since you've got many reproductive years ahead of you (lucky girl)!

Flowers - welcome!


----------



## cali_kt

Flowermal- :wave: Welcome to the thread!! I know you from the ICSI thread as well. You will like it here!! I remember my first Luperon jab and I was so nervous. Now, Luperon is nothing compared to that darn PIO injection!!!

Em- I'm sorry :hugs: Sounds like a chemical to me. I can just imagine how frustrating this is for you. I'm glad you have Miami to look forward to! Sun and relaxation...possibly a margarita or 2?

L4 & Mo- You girls sound like me. I would be happy with 1. Over the moon with 1. But I would love to have a sibling for my child.

Ash- hows your 2ww so far? I'm already dying to know how my little ones are doing! I told DH last night that I wish I had a camera that could show me what they are doing. I hope they are all snuggled in. When is the typical implantation time for a 5 day transfer? I had cramping day of, and day after, with pressure. Now, 2 dp5dt FET, I'm free of cramps, but still have some very mild on and off pressure.

First- I don't blame you a bet. I'm already overanalyzing everything as well. Its crazy how close me, you and Ash are. She is 3dp, I'm 2dp and you're 1dp. "It comes in 3s!" That will be our BFPs....FX'd

Mells- Exactly what first said! So many people say they thought for sure their period was coming & then they got their BFP!! GL tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Em260

Thanks for your support everyone!

L4 - good luck for tomorrow!! I know it will be such a relief to see how your little bean is doing. 

Mells - Fx for your beta! I've read so many posts on here from women that have zero symptoms and feel like AF is coming and still have a bfp. 

Flowermal - welcome!


----------



## Mells54

Well, I was planning on POAS tomorrow morning. I just don't want to be shocked either way tomorrow when I get the call.
I'm one of the rare people that gets AF even when on PIO. When I had my ectopic I had to have my levels monitored and at one point the doc said that I should expect a period soon. And I had already had one 2 weeks prior to that. She was shocked. I don't know...I think I'm a freak of nature sometimes. I've never missed a period ever...it's like my body has to have one. So weird!


----------



## ttcbaby117

First- oh you have to tell us what your friend says about the blast....and a pic of the blast woudl be awesome too.....I would love to over analyze with you ;)


----------



## FirstTry

ttcbaby117 said:


> First- oh you have to tell us what your friend says about the blast....and a pic of the blast woudl be awesome too.....I would love to over analyze with you ;)

If she gets back to me (she's crazy busy running a lab, plus raising 3 kids under the age of 5), I'll definitely let you guys know. See my avatar for the blast photo :thumbup:


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :hugs:

Cali: yup I was pretty nervous but definitely ain't bad at all

Turkey: it wasn't painful at all just a little prick and its over.. Don't worry it'll be fine.. I still have another 4 days of BCPs :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

ttcbaby117 said:


> First- oh you have to tell us what your friend says about the blast....and a pic of the blast woudl be awesome too.....I would love to over analyze with you ;)

This cracked me up!!! I'm a HUGE fan of over analyzing!!! Haha!!


----------



## valentine1

This is going to sound a bit silly but... My egg collection was jut over 48 hours ago and my transfer is on Monday. I had a bit of soreness the day of collection but felt a lot better yesterday. But last night my somewhat hyperactive dog kicked me in the tummy. I've had a bit of pain since then like a dull period pain. 

My worry is that I'm out this cycle now, that when we do the transfer it's not going to implant properly. Argh hate stressing over every little thing! There's just so much riding on it that I want everything to be perfect!


----------



## WannabeeMum

valentine1 said:


> This is going to sound a bit silly but... My egg collection was jut over 48 hours ago and my transfer is on Monday. I had a bit of soreness the day of collection but felt a lot better yesterday. But last night my somewhat hyperactive dog kicked me in the tummy. I've had a bit of pain since then like a dull period pain.
> 
> My worry is that I'm out this cycle now, that when we do the transfer it's not going to implant properly. Argh hate stressing over every little thing! There's just so much riding on it that I want everything to be perfect!

Try not to stress. The soreness is normal and your dog likely amplified it with her kick. I definitely wouldn't say you're out unless she somehow managed to get inside and kick your uterus :wacko: I'm sure you will be fine after a little TLC, but I also know that we all stress and worry about every little thing through this process.


----------



## Sandy83

cali_kt said:


> When is the typical implantation time for a 5 day transfer? I had cramping day of, and day after, with pressure. Now, 2 dp5dt FET, I'm free of cramps, but still have some very mild on and off pressure.

Cali, see below for what should be happening with your embryo on a 5DT, i know it helped me during my 2ww and over analyzing every symptom 

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Sandy83

L4, Good Luck for your scan today can't wait to see your post! :hugs:

Mells, Good luck with POAS this morning look forward to seeing that :bfp: :hugs:

Babies, How are you doing, am i right in thinking you had another sono yesterday? Hope you are ok? :hug:

Hope everyone else is well, starting to loss track on this thread as so much is happening so sorry for not doing personals to everyone but hope everyone in the 2ww aren't driving themselves too :wacko: and those ladies who are waiting for ER or ET Good luck and all those other ladies who are like me and just waiting for that next appt to move on to the next stage hope you are also not driving yourself too crazy :wacko: also. xx


----------



## Samsfan

Valentine. I agree, your fine. Don not worry. Just relax. I also have a hyper dog and Im on guard. He likes to lay on my stomach and warm the eggs. :thumbup:

Mells. Good luck. 

I cant keep up with the thread. 

I have ET sunday. I hope all is okay as we had a surprise with DH sperm yesterday. Low or no sperm on first collection. He did it the second time and idk the result, but they switched to all icsi. :nope:

Be well everyone and goodluck with er and et!



valentine1 said:


> This is going to sound a bit silly but... My egg collection was jut over 48 hours ago and my transfer is on Monday. I had a bit of soreness the day of collection but felt a lot better yesterday. But last night my somewhat hyperactive dog kicked me in the tummy. I've had a bit of pain since then like a dull period pain.
> 
> My worry is that I'm out this cycle now, that when we do the transfer it's not going to implant properly. Argh hate stressing over every little thing! There's just so much riding on it that I want everything to be perfect!


----------



## Sandy83

Sams will that be a 3 or 5dt? xx


----------



## Samsfan

3 dt

Question. Can I dye my hair between ER and ET? 
And can i do laser hair removal after ET?


Sandy83 said:


> Sams will that be a 3 or 5dt? xx


----------



## Sandy83

Well Good luck for Sunday as don't get much chance to post on at the weekend. :hugs:

As to your questions i don't know the answers but i know you aren't supposed to dye your hair when your pregnant and I know on my ET my clinic doesn't allow you to wear any deodorant or perfume of any kind on the day of ET so think Hair dye might be a no no but don't hold me to that and wouldn't have a clue about laser hair removal would be best to check out as technically you will be pregnant have you googled it? xx


----------



## Mells54

I broke down and POAS yesterday and BFN, and AF has pretty much started. Didn't even make it to OTD to be out. I'll still do bloods today, but about 0 hope right about now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - I'm so sorry but until we get the beta I'm still keeping hope! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Mells :( :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Oh Mells, I'm so sorry :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## L4hope

So sorry Mells :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

L4 what time is your scan? xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy83 said:


> L4 what time is your scan? xx

10:00...I'm soooo nervous!


----------



## Sandy83

How long away is that as obviously I'm in the UK so different time zone just want to make sure i log on to see your post! xx


----------



## L4hope

Oh sorry forgot about that, it's in 15 minutes. I'm in the parking lot waiting on my hubby.


----------



## Sandy83

oh exciting will be waiting for update!!!!! xx


----------



## BabyD225

Samsfan said:


> 3 dt
> 
> Question. Can I dye my hair between ER and ET?
> And can i do laser hair removal after ET?
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Sams will that be a 3 or 5dt? xxClick to expand...

Samsfan- they say at my clinic hair dye is at your own risk- they don't think it has any connection- just dont do it if it's even a question i'd say. And laser hair removal is a big no- you do know that pregnancy increases hair growth as well as IVF process... i'd say get a good mach5 razor and go to town... Vanity goes out the window when we're trying to get pregnant.. I have highlights half down my head and I couldn't give a crap! :)


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies. Thank you all for the well wishes and encouragement. It has been a long wait but finally had my ultrasound today at 6.5w. We got to see our teeny tiny baby with a heartbeat at 124. :cloud9: I feel so relieved to have made it over this big hurdle. 10 days till my next scan!


----------



## Mells54

It's official...NEGATIVE! And I still have to get through a whole day at work.


----------



## BabyD225

Aww Mells- I'm so sorry... my heart is breaking with you.. I'm in a similar boat.. when can you move on to a next cycle or FET? Do you have frozen? Hugs to you.. I understand completely.:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations L4 that is amazing news :hugs:

Mells, really sorry to hear its official. Is the hardest thing to hear. Be strong get through your day at work then go home and let it all out. Thinking of you :hug: xx


----------



## Edamame

I'm so sorry Mells, that is awful to hear. I hope you can sneak out early.

L4hope, congrats! What a great heartbeat! So excited to see success stories, we all need that right now.

I'm a bit behind on the thread, but I will try to catch up tonight. You guys are always in my thoughts- you all deserve good news soon!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay l4!!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Mells - I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Is there any way you can leave work early?


----------



## L4hope

Mells I'm so sorry :hugs: it's just not fair going through so much disappointment.


----------



## alicatt

Mells - so sorry to hear :hug: I'd just go home pretend you are sick. 

L4hope - great news about your scan! 

Not much going on here for me.. just keeping up with all of your posts. I'm on day 5 of 7 days of provera, hoping AF arrives next week and we can try to get my lining to co-operate this time!


----------



## Em260

Ali - hope Af shows!

L4 - congrats on your scan!! so great that you got to see your little bean :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - yay congrats on your scan and seeing your baby!

Mells - I'm so sorry :hugs: I would also pretend to be sick and go home. Its so hard to concentrate on anything. 

Ali - you're almost there!!


----------



## Babiesimready

Hello Everyone...I'm freaking out today. I'm currently 5weeks and 4 days and I havent been having any symptoms so far other than nausea mostly in the afternoon, dizziness and soreness on my nipples which could also be from the progesterone but right now, I'm having af like cramps. No bleeding but I'm so nervous. Anyone experienced this at 5+ weeks??


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Mells. :cry: It's just not fair. :hugs:

Babies- are you spotting or just cramping? I wouldn't worry too much, but call your Dr for reassurance if it will help.

AFM- I'm waiting for results from my second beta yesterday afternoon at the new ob/gyn office. It was really nice and the Dr I saw was very sweet. My ankles swelled up last night and are swollen again today. Unfortunately, I can't put my feet up. We flew to San Diego this morning to pick up my car and are driving back to AZ. Hopefully I can relax a bit before dinner tonight. I've never had swollen ankles before, so I hope it's because there's a baby in there causing trouble. :winkwink:


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy83 said:


> L4, Good Luck for your scan today can't wait to see your post! :hugs:
> 
> Mells, Good luck with POAS this morning look forward to seeing that :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> Babies, How are you doing, am i right in thinking you had another sono yesterday? Hope you are ok? :hug:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, starting to loss track on this thread as so much is happening so sorry for not doing personals to everyone but hope everyone in the 2ww aren't driving themselves too :wacko: and those ladies who are waiting for ER or ET Good luck and all those other ladies who are like me and just waiting for that next appt to move on to the next stage hope you are also not driving yourself too crazy :wacko: also. xx

Sandy so nice of you to still check up on us even after you're still ttc...you're too kind and very strong :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Sandy- Thanks for that chart! I was looking for something like that!

Mells- Oh no. :hugs: I am so sorry. Wish you could take the day off. My heart breaks for you!

L4- :dance: How amazing!!! I hope and pray that one day soon I can have that moment too!! So happy your little one is doing great!!! Pics?

Babies- I'm sure everything is okay. DId you call your doc just to be sure. KUP!


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> Hello Everyone...I'm freaking out today. I'm currently 5weeks and 4 days and I havent been having any symptoms so far other than nausea mostly in the afternoon, dizziness and soreness on my nipples which could also be from the progesterone but right now, I'm having af like cramps. No bleeding but I'm so nervous. Anyone experienced this at 5+ weeks??

Babies I too have been worried the past two weeks because of basically no symptoms and some cramping. BUT cramping is a normal first trimester symptom. I was just reassured of that today. Your uterus has more in it than its used to and it's stretching to make room. As long as its not severe and accompanied by red bleeding you are good to go my dear! I know the wait to ultrasound is pure torture! When are you scheduled? :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Cali your time is coming!! I would be happy to post a pic if I knew how. Every timeout try it doesn't work for me. No clue what I'm doing wrong. :( I don't find this site very user friendly sometimes.


----------



## Babiesimready

LotusBlossom said:


> I'm so sorry, Mells. :cry: It's just not fair. :hugs:
> 
> Babies- are you spotting or just cramping? I wouldn't worry too much, but call your Dr for reassurance if it will help.
> 
> AFM- I'm waiting for results from my second beta yesterday afternoon at the new ob/gyn office. It was really nice and the Dr I saw was very sweet. My ankles swelled up last night and are swollen again today. Unfortunately, I can't put my feet up. We flew to San Diego this morning to pick up my car and are driving back to AZ. Hopefully I can relax a bit before dinner tonight. I've never had swollen ankles before, so I hope it's because there's a baby in there causing trouble. :winkwink:

I checked and no spotting, its reducing now though or maybe its all in my head. I dont have an obgyn yet because I left the horrible one I was using and was going to chose one out of the referrals from RE. I pray all is well..I'm freaking out.

BTW I didnt know beta results takes so long...swollen ankles is a good sign I know.


----------



## cali_kt

Lotus- Glad you arrived safely on the main land! Crossing everything for this beta to be sky high!!!!! :thumbup:

L4- Thanks! As for a pic, I dont know how to post it in a reply, so I put mine as my avatar! Try that!! ;)

Babies- Glad things are slowing down now!!!


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> Babiesimready said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I'm freaking out today. I'm currently 5weeks and 4 days and I havent been having any symptoms so far other than nausea mostly in the afternoon, dizziness and soreness on my nipples which could also be from the progesterone but right now, I'm having af like cramps. No bleeding but I'm so nervous. Anyone experienced this at 5+ weeks??
> 
> Babies I too have been worried the past two weeks because of basically no symptoms and some cramping. BUT cramping is a normal first trimester symptom. I was just reassured of that today. Your uterus has more in it than its used to and it's stretching to make room. As long as its not severe and accompanied by red bleeding you are good to go my dear! I know the wait to ultrasound is pure torture! When are you scheduled? :hugs:Click to expand...

First Huge Congrats on your u/s!!!! so happy for you :happydance::hugs:

Thanks for the info, makes me feel a whole lot better...the cramping started today and I'm having some back pain and my right thigh is also feeling a little heavy. My u/s is not till the 18th!! I dont know why my clinic will wait for that long...I'll be 7 weeks and 1 day by then. They didnt even let me do a 3rd beta which I think is kinda weird. Oh well...


----------



## everhopeful

First - wow that's amazing! Great feeling!!

Mells - so so sorry, take good care of yourself this weekend!

Ali - hope AF arrives soon!!

Lotus- when do you hear about next beta results?

Babies - I cramped a lot for about 10 weeks with my son and symptoms came and went throughout.

Xx


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babiesimready said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I'm freaking out today. I'm currently 5weeks and 4 days and I havent been having any symptoms so far other than nausea mostly in the afternoon, dizziness and soreness on my nipples which could also be from the progesterone but right now, I'm having af like cramps. No bleeding but I'm so nervous. Anyone experienced this at 5+ weeks??
> 
> Babies I too have been worried the past two weeks because of basically no symptoms and some cramping. BUT cramping is a normal first trimester symptom. I was just reassured of that today. Your uterus has more in it than its used to and it's stretching to make room. As long as its not severe and accompanied by red bleeding you are good to go my dear! I know the wait to ultrasound is pure torture! When are you scheduled? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> First Huge Congrats on your u/s!!!! so happy for you :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the info, makes me feel a whole lot better...the cramping started today and I'm having some back pain and my right thigh is also feeling a little heavy. My u/s is not till the 18th!! I dont know why my clinic will wait for that long...I'll be 7 weeks and 1 day by then. They didnt even let me do a 3rd beta which I think is kinda weird. Oh well...Click to expand...

Thanks Babies! It very surreal at this point. It's been so long and I've had so much disappointment I can't believe I'm finally getting good news! 

Your signs are good and normal so try to focus on that. And take it easy!! As far as the u/s and betas I guess every clinic is different. Mine does beta till you hit 1000 so I got three. One good thing with your ultrasound being 7w you will be able to see a bit more. Maybe that's why they wait so they have a better idea. Ten more days!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks everyone. I can't leave early today bc we are having a meeting this afternoon about the gov't sequestration that you probably have heard about. I work for the DOD so it looks like my hours will be cut sooner rather than later.
I don't have any frosties and we aren't sure that we truly can spend the money for another cycle. We have paid completely out of pocket this time around.
After talking to my nurse, I still have to continue my PIO shots and estrace and retake my bloods on Monday...ugg! Nothing like dragging this out.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies! Got my beta results. The first one (Tues) was 186 and yesterday's # was 665!!!! Definite :bfp: !!! They said if I want one I can come in anytime Mon or Tues for another beta. I'm going. :winkwink: The first ultrasound is in two weeks! I am so incredibly happy right now! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Babiesimready

Mells54 said:


> Thanks everyone. I can't leave early today bc we are having a meeting this afternoon about the gov't sequestration that you probably have heard about. I work for the DOD so it looks like my hours will be cut sooner rather than later.
> I don't have any frosties and we aren't sure that we truly can spend the money for another cycle. We have paid completely out of pocket this time around.
> After talking to my nurse, I still have to continue my PIO shots and estrace and retake my bloods on Monday...ugg! Nothing like dragging this out.

So sorry...this is too stressful and I hope you can get through this hurdle. You are strong and I wish I have the right words now but I hope things work out for you soon. Stay strong hun :hugs:

Ever- Thanks for that info...surprisingly cramping is gone and I'm having in and out hot flushes in the inside. So weird

L4- You deserve to be happy and I'm so happy things finally worked out. I pray this will forever wonderful baby...I pray for a healthy 8+ month for you hun :hugs:

Honestly after going through Ivf, now I know why my sister spoils her 2 children :haha: I probably will spoil mine rotten too :dohh:


Yay LOTUS!!!!! awesome news :happydance:


----------



## Samsfan

BabyD- I've discovered the hair issue through ivf. I guess I'm going to have to wax!
Mells- So sorry!!!! Keep the faith up!

AFM- They retrieved 10 eggs, 8 were viable and 4 made it to embryo status. :thumbup:



BabyD225 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> 3 dt
> 
> Question. Can I dye my hair between ER and ET?
> And can i do laser hair removal after ET?
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Sams will that be a 3 or 5dt? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samsfan- they say at my clinic hair dye is at your own risk- they don't think it has any connection- just dont do it if it's even a question i'd say. And laser hair removal is a big no- you do know that pregnancy increases hair growth as well as IVF process... i'd say get a good mach5 razor and go to town... Vanity goes out the window when we're trying to get pregnant.. I have highlights half down my head and I couldn't give a crap! :)Click to expand...


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lotus!! Right on track!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

samsfan - that wonderful news! :happydance: Not long before your ET!

lotus - congrats on your second beta, it's looking great! :happydance:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Lotus - great news on your 2nd beta!! Glad to see that number is climbing and you can put your mind at ease. 

L4 - congrats on your scan!! Isn't it amazingly surreal to hear that heartbeat???

Mells - I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. :hugs:

Babies - my clinic only did 2 betas and I had to wait until 8 weeks for my first scan. And until 12 weeks for my second. It's stressful going so long between tests and just hoping and praying. I guess every clinic is different. Hang in there...

To everyone else having ET, ER or in the 2ww - good luck!!!


----------



## L4hope

Samsfan congrats on your four embies! Transfer will be here soon!

Lotus that's a fantastic beta! :happydance: I had a feeling it was going to be good! Congratulations!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - just fantastic!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sams- great news about 4 embies!! Xx


----------



## ArmyMomma

I have a question. How many of you ladies had pain after retrieval and how bad was it? and how long did it last? I just had mine done today (5 eggs will know tomorrow on viable or not) I am experiencing a ton of bloating, I look to be 6 months pregnant. And the pain is pretty bad. I feel like I just had my appendix removed for the second time. LOL


----------



## alicatt

Lotus - fantastic news!

Sams - can't wait to hear how your ET goes! I remember lying there in the chair watching the U/S screen very intently with my Mom at my side. It was a really awesome moment. Seeing the two little beans being placed in my uterus! :thumbup: Very touching.

ArmyMomma - I think ER's vary between people. My first one was horrible, and I was in pain for a few days after and extremely bloated. I had mild-moderate OHSS. So this could be what you are feeling. My second one was much easier! Hopefully you can rest and relax, and if it gets really bad, you can always ask for some higher octane pain meds. I believe I took vicodin after my first one. If you are feeling really horrible, don't hesitate to call your FS!


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies! Got my beta results. The first one (Tues) was 186 and yesterday's # was 665!!!! Definite :bfp: !!! They said if I want one I can come in anytime Mon or Tues for another beta. I'm going. :winkwink: The first ultrasound is in two weeks! I am so incredibly happy right now! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Yay!!! What awesome news...congrats!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sam great news about the 4 embryos!


----------



## L4hope

cali_kt said:


> L4- :dance: How amazing!!! I hope and pray that one day soon I can have that moment too!! So happy your little one is doing great!!! Pics?

With no luck from attaching pictures from my computer, I somehow was able to get my phone to do it! So here is my itty bitty bean. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! Perfect! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

army - I pretty much had the same experience as Ali ... I was in a lot of pain with my first ER ... it took me about 4-5 days to feel better, and then with the second one I was up and walking around and pretty much felt normal by the next day :) It just depends on the doctor who does it I think and the person and their pain tolerance. I agree with Ali to call your doctor if you're really in that much pain, I'm sure they can give you a stronger pain med.

l4hope - beautiful picture!


----------



## FirstTry

L4: huge congrats!

Lotus: absolutely awesome news!

Cali & Ash: how's the TWW going? I'm 3dpFET, plan on beginning to POAS any day now ;) I don't have any real symptoms. Boobs are extremely sore (and big!) from the PIO shots and I have been battling the onset of a UTI. Anything I feel down there, which isn't much, I assume is the UTI attempting to win!

Mells: I'm sorry for your disappointment. If you work for the USG, you have several insurance plans to choose from, right? I know it varies by region. I'm in th DC area and know there are some plans offered to govt employees here that cover 50% of IVF. Have you looked into it?


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - the TWW is going fine for me. I've been extremely calm and patient surprisingly. I seem to have done a 180 from last cycle where I was overanalyzing everything. I'm not really symptom spotting but yesterday I had this weird feeling down there and it seriously felt like something was pulling on that area (almost for like 3 hours)... strange but again, I'm not reading into anything. My boobs are big but not sore and other than that nothing else. I've also decided that I will not test until beta. I just don't really want to waste the money since all I have are FRER's .. I don't have any IC's. I may do a test the morning of the beta but I doubt it. The good news about that beta day is that I don't have work that day so I can .... just stay at home if it's bad news and cry all day.


----------



## Em260

Lotus - congrats on your second beta yayy!!

L4 - beautiful picture!!

Samsfan - congrats on the 4 embryos!! Good luck for ET!

Armymomma - after my first ER my entire abdomen was very painful and I was bloated for over a week. I recently had abdominal surgery and the pain from surgery was much worse than ER so I think you should call your dr. if your pain is that bad. 

Ash - those symptoms sound promising!


----------



## LotusBlossom

L4- beautiful photo!!! 

Ash- fingers crossed for you! I felt the same thing both times now. It felt like pulling and pinching, like a tiny crab with soft claws, haha! Then, I started "leaking" both times. I thought it was the crinone gel the first time, but it didn't start until after the implantation period. Good luck! :hugs:

First- try to wait until at least 6dpFET because you probably won't see a line until then. I've read that the :cold: can take a bit longer to implant, and I think mine did. I'm looking forward to seeing your BFP!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lotus - yeah it sort of feels like there's something there that's not supposed to be there because it creates this uncomfortable feeling for me ... I'm also having cramping today though so now I'm starting to freak out that I'm getting my period. I've also been feeling like i'm going to pee myself but I always get that before my period so ... :shrug: I guess I just have to wait 4 more days. It's not so bad though :) I'm so proud of myself for being so patient this time around! I think I owe myself a spa day ... or some yarn for my knitting :haha:


----------



## ArmyMomma

I guess it was just the day of pain. I have no pain today only some bloating. Woohooo. Thank goodness, I was afraid it was going to be bad. lol Congrats to those who got a BFP. Embryologist just called and all 5 are fertilized.. Hope the rest of you get sticky beans!


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> L4: huge congrats!
> 
> Lotus: absolutely awesome news!
> 
> Cali & Ash: how's the TWW going? I'm 3dpFET, plan on beginning to POAS any day now ;) I don't have any real symptoms. Boobs are extremely sore (and big!) from the PIO shots and I have been battling the onset of a UTI. Anything I feel down there, which isn't much, I assume is the UTI attempting to win!
> 
> Mells: I'm sorry for your disappointment. If you work for the USG, you have several insurance plans to choose from, right? I know it varies by region. I'm in th DC area and know their are some plans offered to govt employees here that cover 50% of IVF. Have you looked into it?

I don't have an option. Blue cross blue shield is what I have and it doesn't cover anything.


----------



## MoBaby

same for me mells. bcbs and they cover NADA!! Not even rx or testing anymore (had 5k limit on that)

first some states mandate insurance covers some IVF expenses and others dont have policies so if you work in a state without mandated IVF coverage you basically get screwed :(


----------



## Samsfan

ArmyMomma- Congrats! My ER was Thursday. I had soreness, but I was up that night and went to work the next day. I had 4 fertilized! My ET is Sunday. When is yours?



ArmyMomma said:


> I guess it was just the day of pain. I have no pain today only some bloating. Woohooo. Thank goodness, I was afraid it was going to be bad. lol Congrats to those who got a BFP. Embryologist just called and all 5 are fertilized.. Hope the rest of you get sticky beans!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> L4: huge congrats!
> 
> Lotus: absolutely awesome news!
> 
> Cali & Ash: how's the TWW going? I'm 3dpFET, plan on beginning to POAS any day now ;) I don't have any real symptoms. Boobs are extremely sore (and big!) from the PIO shots and I have been battling the onset of a UTI. Anything I feel down there, which isn't much, I assume is the UTI attempting to win!
> 
> Mells: I'm sorry for your disappointment. If you work for the USG, you have several insurance plans to choose from, right? I know it varies by region. I'm in th DC area and know their are some plans offered to govt employees here that cover 50% of IVF. Have you looked into it?
> 
> I don't have an option. Blue cross blue shield is what I have and it doesn't cover anything.Click to expand...

Eh, that stinks.


----------



## ArmyMomma

Samsfan said:


> ArmyMomma- Congrats! My ER was Thursday. I had soreness, but I was up that night and went to work the next day. I had 4 fertilized! My ET is Sunday. When is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> I guess it was just the day of pain. I have no pain today only some bloating. Woohooo. Thank goodness, I was afraid it was going to be bad. lol Congrats to those who got a BFP. Embryologist just called and all 5 are fertilized.. Hope the rest of you get sticky beans!Click to expand...

Mine is Monday in the later afternoon. That is awesome that you have four. I pray for a sticky bean for you. I seriously thought my pain would carry on longer but I am very grateful it didn't. I have been reading many women who say how painful it was and that it lasted longer than a week. 

So are you on PIO? I have the suppositories. 20mg each twice a day. I am so excited and DH is on cloud nine. He's been walking around the house so excited as if he was a little kid waiting to go to Disney Land. LOL


----------



## Samsfan

Armymomma. I started the POI shots yesterday and continue till tomorrow. Then like you I have to do the suppositories. Yuck!! I cant believe tomorrow I will have 2 embies in me. How many are you transfering? 



ArmyMomma said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> ArmyMomma- Congrats! My ER was Thursday. I had soreness, but I was up that night and went to work the next day. I had 4 fertilized! My ET is Sunday. When is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> I guess it was just the day of pain. I have no pain today only some bloating. Woohooo. Thank goodness, I was afraid it was going to be bad. lol Congrats to those who got a BFP. Embryologist just called and all 5 are fertilized.. Hope the rest of you get sticky beans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is Monday in the later afternoon. That is awesome that you have four. I pray for a sticky bean for you. I seriously thought my pain would carry on longer but I am very grateful it didn't. I have been reading many women who say how painful it was and that it lasted longer than a week.
> 
> So are you on PIO? I have the suppositories. 20mg each twice a day. I am so excited and DH is on cloud nine. He's been walking around the house so excited as if he was a little kid waiting to go to Disney Land. LOLClick to expand...


----------



## ArmyMomma

Samsfan said:


> Armymomma. I started the POI shots yesterday and continue till tomorrow. Then like you I have to do the suppositories. Yuck!! I cant believe tomorrow I will have 2 embies in me. How many are you transfering?
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> ArmyMomma- Congrats! My ER was Thursday. I had soreness, but I was up that night and went to work the next day. I had 4 fertilized! My ET is Sunday. When is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> I guess it was just the day of pain. I have no pain today only some bloating. Woohooo. Thank goodness, I was afraid it was going to be bad. lol Congrats to those who got a BFP. Embryologist just called and all 5 are fertilized.. Hope the rest of you get sticky beans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is Monday in the later afternoon. That is awesome that you have four. I pray for a sticky bean for you. I seriously thought my pain would carry on longer but I am very grateful it didn't. I have been reading many women who say how painful it was and that it lasted longer than a week.
> 
> So are you on PIO? I have the suppositories. 20mg each twice a day. I am so excited and DH is on cloud nine. He's been walking around the house so excited as if he was a little kid waiting to go to Disney Land. LOLClick to expand...Click to expand...

They are telling us between 2-3 embryos. Depending on quality. I know the feeling of being so excited. I can't believe it myself. I am extremely excited and I don't think I have done this much prayin for myself. I kept telling DH it's his fault I was hurting and he kept tellin the doctor "your taking the blame because we paid you a lot of money, so it's all your fault for the next nine months" LMAO


----------



## cali_kt

Lotus: :wohoo: :yipee: I am so happy for you!!! How great! You must be just so excited!!

L4- Awww. How cute is that! :baby:

Sam- Congrats on your 4 embies! Hope they continue to grow for you. :dance:

First & Ash- So I'm hanging in there. I've had on and off cramping since the transfer. Last night at 3dp5dt, on my way to work, I started having some pretty significant cramping. Now, I just woke up and getting ready for work, and cramps are back. I'm pretty scared about this. Never had this before (so maybe that's promising). * Anyone else with similar symptoms and get BFP?*

Army- Glad you got all 5 fertilized!! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

cali - I haven't had intense cramping but on and off cramping I have definitely experienced. Sometimes worse than others. I didn't get my bfp yet or anything but there are lots of stories and women on here that have cramping and get their bfp ... there are also women who have no symptoms and go on to get their bfp I really think it just depends on the person. Try and keep positive wether you're having symptoms or not because you just never know. :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

Cali I had intense cramping at 3dpt that almost kept me up all night!! It was like pinching pulling just very uncomfortable. I think this is a good sign :)


----------



## cali_kt

Ash- I was just saying to a friend that it is crazy. Because some women have cramping from transfer almost all the way through 1st trimester. Some have no cramping ever. Some have on and off spotting. Some never have spotting. Nothing is reassuring, yet nothing makes you really feel quite out! Thanks for the encouragement. It's nice having you and First as my cycle buddies.

Mo- Really?! Okay, I do love these stories because it gives me encouragement. It is definitely out of the norm for me, so I'm thinking different is good?! I'm having some mild pressure tugging right now and it has been here and there.


----------



## ashknowsbest

cali - It is crazy and that's exactly why these type of sites can be dangerous sometimes. I find myself comparing myself and my cycle to other women and that is the WORST thing to do because then I start doubting if I'm pregnant based off of another person's experience. So bad but it's also good to just have the support. We just have to remember that we're all different! And it is so nice having cycle buddies, we're all pretty much going through the same emotions of did it work, is it going to work, what if it doesn't work ... etc etc. It's crazy, you're right!


----------



## BabyD225

cali_kt said:


> Lotus: :wohoo: :yipee: I am so happy for you!!! How great! You must be just so excited!!
> 
> L4- Awww. How cute is that! :baby:
> 
> Sam- Congrats on your 4 embies! Hope they continue to grow for you. :dance:
> 
> First & Ash- So I'm hanging in there. I've had on and off cramping since the transfer. Last night at 3dp5dt, on my way to work, I started having some pretty significant cramping. Now, I just woke up and getting ready for work, and cramps are back. I'm pretty scared about this. Never had this before (so maybe that's promising). * Anyone else with similar symptoms and get BFP?*
> 
> Army- Glad you got all 5 fertilized!! Congrats! :dance:

Cali- I got my bfp and I had cramping on and off- still having it. I felt my implantation cramping then I'd occasionally get it at night- after an orgasm- or random times and it feels worse than my normal AF cramps. I'd say its a very good sign! Xo


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Lotus: :wohoo: :yipee: I am so happy for you!!! How great! You must be just so excited!!
> 
> L4- Awww. How cute is that! :baby:
> 
> Sam- Congrats on your 4 embies! Hope they continue to grow for you. :dance:
> 
> First & Ash- So I'm hanging in there. I've had on and off cramping since the transfer. Last night at 3dp5dt, on my way to work, I started having some pretty significant cramping. Now, I just woke up and getting ready for work, and cramps are back. I'm pretty scared about this. Never had this before (so maybe that's promising). * Anyone else with similar symptoms and get BFP?*
> 
> Army- Glad you got all 5 fertilized!! Congrats! :dance:
> 
> Cali- I got my bfp and I had cramping on and off- still having it. I felt my implantation cramping then I'd occasionally get it at night- after an orgasm- or random times and it feels worse than my normal AF cramps. I'd say its a very good sign! XoClick to expand...

With my short-lived BFP, I had cramping almost every day after ET. Plus, any tugging or pulling could be implantation. It's all good. I had cramping today, but this time I'm attributing it to the meds. Last time, I had a wooziness in the first few days post transfer. I haven't had that yet.

BabyD: what's going on with you? I've been concerned.


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Lotus: :wohoo: :yipee: I am so happy for you!!! How great! You must be just so excited!!
> 
> L4- Awww. How cute is that! :baby:
> 
> Sam- Congrats on your 4 embies! Hope they continue to grow for you. :dance:
> 
> First & Ash- So I'm hanging in there. I've had on and off cramping since the transfer. Last night at 3dp5dt, on my way to work, I started having some pretty significant cramping. Now, I just woke up and getting ready for work, and cramps are back. I'm pretty scared about this. Never had this before (so maybe that's promising). * Anyone else with similar symptoms and get BFP?*
> 
> Army- Glad you got all 5 fertilized!! Congrats! :dance:
> 
> Cali- I got my bfp and I had cramping on and off- still having it. I felt my implantation cramping then I'd occasionally get it at night- after an orgasm- or random times and it feels worse than my normal AF cramps. I'd say its a very good sign! XoClick to expand...
> 
> With my short-lived BFP, I had cramping almost every day after ET. Plus, any tugging or pulling could be implantation. It's all good. I had cramping today, but this time I'm attributing it to the meds. Last time, I had a wooziness in the first few days post transfer. I haven't had that yet.
> 
> BabyD: what's going on with you? I've been concerned.Click to expand...

I had such severe cramps 3dp5dt that it woke me up. They were on and off the following day. I'm not trying to dash anyone's hopes but I had a BFN even with those symptoms. Just remember we are all different. Good luck!


----------



## cali_kt

Thank you for the reassurance!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm only 4dpFET, but I POAS'd this morning, only because it's our wedding anniversary, and got a BFN. Oh well, woulda been a nice gift for both of us. I'll try again probably Tuesday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - sorry about the BFN but it's really early still :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Aww thanks First! Happy anniversary most importantly!! Hope you and DH have a relaxing day. And remember its still early to see a bfp- so don't get discouraged! As for me- I've been told to basically wait for the heartbeat to stop- its developing so slowly that my RE and an OB radiologist we went to said that we will miscarry soon probably. I'm going back on Tuesday for another sonogram to see what's going on and if they can guess when it will happen. They said the chance of it getting stronger and better at this point is so slim so we should be prepared. Ill be 7 weeks 1 day by then- its getting longer and longer and I want to be able to mentally and physically move on if that's what's meant to be. The waiting game is killing me...going to a wedding tonight- I look bloated and can't drink and I know friends will ask if I'm pregnant. I could really use a martini right now! Hope you have a fabulous anniversary!


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd :( im soo sorry. There is hope still though!!!The fact baby is developing and they saw the hb.. I'm hoping everyone is wrong.

First: it's way to early!! Wait a couple of days!! :)

Symptoms will vary so cramping doesn't mean anything as mells pointed out :) these hormones screw us up!! 

Ash how are you??


----------



## Whisper82

Hi ladies! Just stalking and popping in to say hello to the ladies of the October, November, December thread. 

Lotus - Congrats on your second beta! I'm so relieved to see your numbers going up. Fx they continue to skyrocket! 

Mells and Mo - I know how you feel about the cost. We paid out of pocket also and it's awful. Mells, so sorry about your BFN. :hugs:

Ash, First, Cali - Good luck with your TWW! 

Ali - Hope you get to do a transfer soon! 

Thoughts and prayers going out to all of you ladies on this thread.


----------



## alicatt

Whisper82 said:


> Hi ladies! Just stalking and popping in to say hello to the ladies of the October, November, December thread.
> 
> Lotus - Congrats on your second beta! I'm so relieved to see your numbers going up. Fx they continue to skyrocket!
> 
> Mells and Mo - I know how you feel about the cost. We paid out of pocket also and it's awful. Mells, so sorry about your BFN. :hugs:
> 
> Ash, First, Cali - Good luck with your TWW!
> 
> Ali - Hope you get to do a transfer soon!
> 
> Thoughts and prayers going out to all of you ladies on this thread.

Thanks Whisper! Congrats on having twin girls, that is amazing! :thumbup: I'm hopeful that we'll get the FET done at the beginning of May! Can't wait! I still have to do the trial, since my lining failed us this last time. Then once we get the trial over with it is straight to FET!


----------



## Whisper82

Awesome news Ali - praying you don't run into any more annoying delays! You are a resilient lady!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I'm feeling good, thanks for asking! I've been cramping from the darn PIO and I actually broke out today on my face ... stupid pimples! All over, and that didn't happen to me last time I was on PIO so I'm hoping maybe that's a good sign ... ? I'm really just trying to be patient, my OH and I are staying busy so thats been helpful. We are going out with some friends tonight and then Wednesday will be here before I know it :) I'm starting to get nervous ... I just want good news this time around! 

Whisper - congrats on your twin girls! That's so amazing :) I'm sure it will be fun to have two girls running around the house! 

Ali - thinking of you and not long until you start your trial cycle again!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - I'm feeling good, thanks for asking! I've been cramping from the darn PIO and I actually broke out today on my face ... stupid pimples! All over, and that didn't happen to me last time I was on PIO so I'm hoping maybe that's a good sign ... ? I'm really just trying to be patient, my OH and I are staying busy so thats been helpful. We are going out with some friends tonight and then Wednesday will be here before I know it :) I'm starting to get nervous ... I just want good news this time around!
> 
> Whisper - congrats on your twin girls! That's so amazing :) I'm sure it will be fun to have two girls running around the house!
> 
> Ali - thinking of you and not long until you start your trial cycle again!

Ash.. not long now! You can do it :thumbup: Here is hoping for a beautiful :bfp: and a nice strong BETA! 

I take my last provera pill tonight and then we wait for AF! I feel her arrival so hopefully she won't be late! Then we start the trial over! May 1st looks like a good day for a transfer! :haha:


----------



## Edamame

Ali, hope it goes great this time, and they get the meds right for you. I'll be doing my next FET about the same time as you! 

First, it is tooooo early! Happy Anniversary! 

BabyD, I'm sorry to hear about what's happening. I still hope things will turn out ok but I really just hope you have a real answer soon. 

Hope everyone in the TWW is not going too crazy!


----------



## FirstTry

Edamame: I just saw that you have a date for your next FET. Awesome!

BabyD: Thanks for the anniversary wishes! We had a nice, relaxing day. I completely understand what you're going through. Several of us have been there. I found a blog called "It turns out that you can be a little bit pregnant". That statement expressed exactly how I felt, very much in limbo.

Cali & Ash: I don't think we'll be able to tell the difference between pregnancy symptoms and those related to the meds until long after our OTDs.

Whisper: thanks for stopping by. You are an inspiration :)

AFM, I know today was early; I'm not disheartened. And when I got the previous BFP, I got a BFN on 4dp5dt and a BFP on 5dp5dt. So, I expected a BFN today.


----------



## Edamame

FirstTry said:


> Edamame: I just saw that you have a date for your next FET. Awesome!
> 
> BabyD: Thanks for the anniversary wishes! We had a nice, relaxing day. I completely understand what you're going through. Several of us have been there. I found a blog called "It turns out that you can be a little bit pregnant". That statement expressed exactly how I felt, very much in limbo.
> 
> Cali & Ash: I don't think we'll be able to tell the difference between pregnancy symptoms and those related to the meds until long after our OTDs.
> 
> Whisper: thanks for stopping by. You are an inspiration :)
> 
> AFM, I know today was early; I'm not disheartened. And when I got the previous BFP, I got a BFN on 4dp5dt and a BFP on 5dp5dt. So, I expected a BFN today.

Yes, had my WTF on Monday, and got my calendar yesterday. The doctor was sorry that he really had no answer for the question of why it didn't work, because all the tests and levels were great. But he really wants me to try and relax and reduce stress this time, have acupuncture, read "Conquering Infertility," and talk to a counselor. He also wants me to have an endometrial scratch in a couple of weeks, and to take a different steroid. I'm glad to get going again! I started a yoga class this week. Third time's the charm!!

Have any of you done acupuncture? What did you think? I'm pretty nervous about the needles but everyone is telling me they are tiny and don't hurt.


----------



## MoBaby

I did acupunture.....Its relaxing. Doesnt really hurt (a couple of times pinch). I dont know how to describe it because its more weird feelings than anything..I think I will do it for the next transfer as well just because. If its not helping it cant hurt, right?? And I dont want to question anything :) 

My RE wanted me to see a counseler and I responded with I didn't need to talk to some random person about my issues. I dont think he appreciated that. BUT unless the counseler has been through IVF several times had multiple miscarriages and can relate to me 100%, I'll keep talking to my gals on this forum :) 

Im glad you are starting soon!! Maybe we will transfer near the same time. I am keeping my fx for this BCP to be working. Be going away lining!! :)


----------



## alicatt

Edamame and Mo.. sounds like we'll be transferring around the sand time!! I'm thinking late April/ early May. It all depends on AF now. I think the scratch is a great idea, as is acupuncture. The needles are small and don't hurt but maybe tingle a little? The idea of acupuncture is to balance your chi. I know, sounds :wacko: but it does seem to work, and at the very least you get a well needed respit from the outside world. I usually feel tired but balanced after my sessions. 

:dust:


----------



## cali_kt

First & Ash- Sorry about the BFN First, but I can understand why you tested....hoping for a little anniversary present! And I am also breaking out. Just started yesterday and it's yucky. Never had that before with any of the hormones except a little on bcp. Hoping this is a good sign!!

Edamame- So happy you got your date! :dance: Sounds like a good plan from your RE. Yes, I do acupuncture weekly. Started back in November. I love it!!! It is super relaxing and the needles are nothing. It is nice uninteruppted, relaxation time. I usually end up falling asleep! Definitely try it!

Mo- I feel the same way! This is the best therapy. No one can possibly understand it. I, personally, just don't want another person telling me to relax, have a glass of wine and have sex. haha.

Ali- I feel the same way about acupuncture. If nothing else, it's relaxing! Glad you, Mo & Edamame can be cycle buddies!!!


----------



## valentine1

Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing well! I agree with the accupuncture, I haven't done it this cycle but if this one doesnt work (sooo hoping it does), ill do it next time. I felt very relaxed when i did it last time and doesn't hurt at all. No reason why I didn't do it for the cycle I just thought I'd do it as is. 

I had my transfer today, was worried for nothing. We have one frosty and maye more depending on how they look tomorrow. I'm going to take it easy for next few days but not over the top. My dr said to live normal life just nothing to raise body temp, no heavy lifting etc.

I did majorly panic already about an hour ago when I picked up my laptop with one arm to move it on the bed and then remembered the no heavy lifting and panicked! I'm guessing this will be my life for the next 11 days lol, panicking over every little thing!


----------



## Samsfan

Ash. So exciting Wed is around the corner. Praying for you. Cant wait until the results. :happydance:

Ali. Woohoo for being done with the provera. To new beginnings!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Valentine. Im with you. 11 days to go for my test. I cant figure out what I can do and not do. We can go for long walks, right? I dont think lifting the lap top is heavy lifting. Yesterday, I went food shopping and realized it involves all sorts of lifting. Eekkkk:nope:

As for the acupuncture, I do it and it doesnt hurt. It is so relaxing. I usually end up snoring. Yesterday right after my ET i went and snored away. :sleep::sleep::sleep:


Cant believe Im pupo, but very nervous because anything can happen. 

My heart goes out to my fellow friends on here who didnt get their BFP:hugs::hugs:




cali_kt said:


> First & Ash- Sorry about the BFN First, but I can understand why you tested....hoping for a little anniversary present! And I am also breaking out. Just started yesterday and it's yucky. Never had that before with any of the hormones except a little on bcp. Hoping this is a good sign!!
> 
> Edamame- So happy you got your date! :dance: Sounds like a good plan from your RE. Yes, I do acupuncture weekly. Started back in November. I love it!!! It is super relaxing and the needles are nothing. It is nice uninteruppted, relaxation time. I usually end up falling asleep! Definitely try it!
> 
> Mo- I feel the same way! This is the best therapy. No one can possibly understand it. I, personally, just don't want another person telling me to relax, have a glass of wine and have sex. haha.
> 
> Ali- I feel the same way about acupuncture. If nothing else, it's relaxing! Glad you, Mo & Edamame can be cycle buddies!!!


----------



## Samsfan

Btw. Has anyone taken Estrace? I just read it causes birth defects. Why would theyprescribe it? Does a substitute exist?


----------



## Mells54

I'm on estrace and they told me it is ok bc it is the same as the estrogen our body makes. I don't know, I've heard all kinds of things about (good and bad), but I think the rewards outweigh the risks otherwise they wouldn't prescribe it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sam - wish I could help but I've never been on estrace ... I'm sure the doctor wouldn't prescribe it though if the risk were really high for birth defects. Or I'd hope not anyways!


----------



## Flowermal

First: happy anniversary! My anniversary is on the 9th so just a couple of days apart :)

Hello to all your wonderful beautiful ladies.. Just dropping in to say Hi! Nothing much to update, on day 5 of my Lupron jabs


----------



## BabyD225

Sam- not sure about estrace.. curious what you find out though- i may have to do a FET soon and I heard that med spoken about. What clinic did u decide to use?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey girls, I am on estrace 4x a day and I think it is ok because in an IVF pregnancy, the body isn't making enough estradiol and progesterone, so we supplement those with estrace and PIO or crinone. If our bodies were already making it, I could see why it could cause a problem by being too much, but until the placenta takes over (around 9 weeks), we need the help.


----------



## BabyD225

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey girls, I am on estrace 4x a day and I think it is ok because in an IVF pregnancy, the body isn't making enough estradiol and progesterone, so we supplement those with estrace and PIO or crinone. If our bodies were already making it, I could see why it could cause a problem by being too much, but until the placenta takes over (around 9 weeks), we need the help.

Lotus- are you told to stop the estrace at 9 weeks? I'm on crinone- but haven't been given an end date


----------



## LotusBlossom

BabyD225 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I am on estrace 4x a day and I think it is ok because in an IVF pregnancy, the body isn't making enough estradiol and progesterone, so we supplement those with estrace and PIO or crinone. If our bodies were already making it, I could see why it could cause a problem by being too much, but until the placenta takes over (around 9 weeks), we need the help.
> 
> Lotus- are you told to stop the estrace at 9 weeks? I'm on crinone- but haven't been given an end dateClick to expand...

No end date yet. I just switched Drs, so I imagine she will tell me soon. My first ultrasound is in 10 days! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

My RE keeps for FET the estrace and PIO/endometrin going for 10-12 weeks. Lucky me I get to jab myself with the PIO possibly even further along next time because of the issues with bleeding. But he said around 8-9 weeks the placenta starts to take over.


----------



## Babiesimready

I've been on PIO shots and I have to continue till u/s day. My butt is sore and hard but anything to keep my little bean healthy, not complaining.


----------



## BabyD225

yes- i agree... anything to maintain the pregnancy... I've been on crinone.. messy but no pain


----------



## ArmyMomma

I have never estrace or crinone. I am on progesterone suppositories. Doc didn't want my anxiety to flare with the use of needles. Today is ET. Getting ready to make the 2 and half hour drive one way... I hope you all get sticky beans!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck ArmyMomma!!


----------



## everhopeful

Good luck army momma!! Xx


----------



## Flowermal

Good luck armymomma!


----------



## cali_kt

Word to the Wise: DO NOT POAS!

Today I did something dumb..I POAS. And I got a :bfn: and of coarse, I was upset. Today is the anniversary one of my best friends death. I thought maybe I would be lucky today and it would be a little sign or blessing from her. I was wrong. I know it's early-ish. But some people on here are getting BFPs on 4dp5dt. Today I am 6dp5dFET. I should have know better. So all those PUPO...don't do it. It just ruins your day. :cry:


----------



## alicatt

cali_kt said:


> Word to the Wise: DO NOT POAS!
> 
> Today I did something dumb..I POAS. And I got a :bfn: and of coarse, I was upset. Today is the anniversary one of my best friends death. I thought maybe I would be lucky today and it would be a little sign or blessing from her. I was wrong. I know it's early-ish. But some people on here are getting BFPs on 4dp5dt. Today I am 6dp5dFET. I should have know better. So all those PUPO...don't do it. It just ruins your day. :cry:

Oh Cali, I know how you feel! I did the same thing with the same result :cry: Mine didn't turn into a :bfp: but there were others that got their :bfp: as late as 9dp5dt, so don't give up hope yet :thumbup: When is your OTD? :hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh no, Cali! I'm sorry it ruined your day. Will you wait for OTD or POAS in a few days? Sending you big :hugs: sister!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got another beta today. I'll be carrying my phone everywhere waiting for results tomorrow! DH left last night. This is going to be a long few months without him. :cry:


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> I got another beta today. I'll be carrying my phone everywhere waiting for results tomorrow! DH left last night. This is going to be a long few months without him. :cry:

I hope you get another great BETA!! :dust:


----------



## L4hope

Cali sorry the POAS didn't work out! :hugs: It really is still too early to know for sure. There is still hope for you yet. I too have felt the heartbreak of a bfn from POAS. You think it won't bother you but it still does and it just gets in your head. Is it too early, is it a false negative etc. It's hard when you see others get it early and you think hey maybe I will too. That's why I decided last time to just wait for the beta and only hear an official bfn or bfp. Try not to think about it and just wait to see what your bloodwork says :hugs:

Lotus can't wait to hear your next beta. Hope you get a nice high number!


----------



## augustluvers

Lotusblossom~ huge congrats on your bfp!!!!!! I'm so happy to see you after all we all went through in December :hugs: 

Cali~ I'm sorry about the bfn but like the girls have said, it's still early. 

Hey everyone, I hope you girls don't me joining you. I started out as an iui w/ injectables this month however I'm getting converted to Ivf due to over stimulating. This feels like I'm reliving everything I went through in December. But this time I'm prepared and very hopeful! I had an ultrasound today and I had 15 follicles between 9m and 15m. I was instructed to take 75ui of menopur tonight, lupron tomorrow morning and then return on Wednesday for another check. ER is estimated to occur Friday or Saturday, will know for sure on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi August! You really respond to injectables! I am glad you are able to convert to IVF... Really hoping this time is it for you!!! :)


----------



## ArmyMomma

Transfer went well. Embryologist wanted to transfer three but doc said not. Lining is at 7mm with three lines and we transferred 1- 8A and 1-7A. I still had 1-8B, 1-8AB and a 2C.... 
Cali sorry about your POAS but hey it's early there is still a chance and I am crossing my fingers for ya! Beta check is 3-22. Oh man gonna be long wait.


----------



## cali_kt

My OTD is on friday. It really does get into your head. If the bloodwork turn out neg, I think it will hit me pretty hard. I'm really down today, so I can only imagine a neg beta. I do hope its still early. 

Lotus- Sorry DH is going to be gone...he's gonna miss the whole first trimester fun! Please let us know your beta when it comes in!!! So happy for you!


----------



## alicatt

augustluvers said:


> Lotusblossom~ huge congrats on your bfp!!!!!! I'm so happy to see you after all we all Wendy through in December :hugs:
> 
> Cali~ I'm sorry about the bfn but like the girls have said, it's still early.
> 
> Hey everyone, I hope you girls don't me joining you. I started out as an iui w/ injectables this month however I'm getting converted to Ivf due to over stimulating. This feels like I'm reliving everything I went through in December. But this time I'm prepared and very hopeful! I had an ultrasound today and I had 15 follicles between 9m and 15m. I was instructed to take 75ui of menopur tonight, lupron tomorrow morning and then return on Wednesday for another check. ER is estimated to occur Friday or Saturday, will know for sure on Wednesday :happydance:

Congrats on having so many follicles! No wonder they wanted to convert you to IVF! 

I'm not currently in an IVF/FET right now, I was just explaining to Cali that it is still possible to get a BFP! I'm waiting for AF to show so I can get my trial FET over with and move on to the real one! I have 4 :cold: waiting for me :thumbup: I'm hopeful that AF will show this week, I only stopped provera yesterday, so they say 2-3 days and AF should be here!


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> My OTD is on friday. It really does get into your head. If the bloodwork turn out neg, I think it will hit me pretty hard. I'm really down today, so I can only imagine a neg beta. I do hope its still early.
> 
> Lotus- Sorry DH is going to be gone...he's gonna miss the whole first trimester fun! Please let us know your beta when it comes in!!! So happy for you!

Hey Cali. I didn't mean to POAS today, but I had to go to urgent care for this dreaded UTI and they made me POAS...BFN (though positive for UTI :wacko:). But I'm not losing hope for at least another 3 or 4 days.


----------



## cali_kt

First- Ughhh...sorry about that UTI. Those are really the worst. Sorry about the BFN too. Hoping it is too early for us!!! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi August! :hi: Good luck with your upcoming ER! So exciting and great to see you on here again. :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you, ArmyMomma! I know, the waiting feels like it never ends! I'm waiting for beta results and then waiting again for the ultrasound... :coffee:

Cali- I'm sorry about your day. :hugs: It is definitely early, so keep reminding yourself. I'll be hoping as hard as I can for you on Fri! Yes, haha! DH has been joking that he'll return when the bad stuff is over so he gets a happy, energetic wife again. :haha:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Lotusblossom~ huge congrats on your bfp!!!!!! I'm so happy to see you after all we all Wendy through in December :hugs:
> 
> Cali~ I'm sorry about the bfn but like the girls have said, it's still early.
> 
> Hey everyone, I hope you girls don't me joining you. I started out as an iui w/ injectables this month however I'm getting converted to Ivf due to over stimulating. This feels like I'm reliving everything I went through in December. But this time I'm prepared and very hopeful! I had an ultrasound today and I had 15 follicles between 9m and 15m. I was instructed to take 75ui of menopur tonight, lupron tomorrow morning and then return on Wednesday for another check. ER is estimated to occur Friday or Saturday, will know for sure on Wednesday :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on having so many follicles! No wonder they wanted to convert you to IVF!
> 
> I'm not currently in an IVF/FET right now, I was just explaining to Cali that it is still possible to get a BFP! I'm waiting for AF to show so I can get my trial FET over with and move on to the real one! I have 4 :cold: waiting for me :thumbup: I'm hopeful that AF will show this week, I only stopped provera yesterday, so they say 2-3 days and AF should be here!Click to expand...

Ali...you are so patient and so positive!!! You have such an awesome attitude...thanks for hooking me up with this thread. It has been such an inspiration to me. I can't wait for you to get this trial run over so you can move on to the real thing and get your BFP!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## FirstTry

So, I did mean to test this time. I got a BFN on a FRER with FMU. I think we're out this month. I'm okay, surprisingly. I guess I was prepared after yesterday's test at the clinic.

Yesterday, we also got great news about DH's health; we had a terrible cancer scare, but the tests came back negative and he is healthy!!! That matters more. I feel blessed to have him.

I'm starting to look forward to our next try. We're still in the game. It will happen eventually.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Sandy83

First and Cali, I'm so sorry for the BFN there is still hope not over til Official Dday! :hugs:

First, so glad to hear DH got the all clear after cancer scare. I know what you mean by it meaning more to have DH fit and healthy as my DH actually had Lymphoma cancer and underwent chemo, Intense Chemo and Stem cell transplant. He is now 2 years (this month) in remission and been given the all clear. I know i want to get pregnant but to have DH here fit and health is the important thing and if we have to turn to adoption or whatever to achieve the family we long for then that is the path we have to follow. I've said many times that things happen for a reason and make us the people we are today because of it. :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

First :( Sorry you got a BFN again! Hopefully it changes before beta! SOoo glad dh is healthy!! YAY!

I am pretty sure I am going to end up with another D/C come a couple of weeks from now....SORRY TMI HERE!! Last night and this morning have been bad with the bleeding. I noticed when I do crazy exercise that the bleeding increases. Last night I ran a good amount as I have been "training" for a race that I may/may not do and I felt okay afterwards. I noticed a little bit of bleeding about an hour after, nothing bad. Then before I went to bed it had increased and there was weird tissue coming out (globs of tanish tissue). I showed DH and he said to call the dr which Im not going to do. I was like well I will just wait it out. All night I had intense pelvic pain/cramps that kept me up. I also have a slight cold and I was coughing! No sleep for me :( I went to the bathroom at one point and crazy bleeding/clots. I cleaned that up and went back to bed. Got up this morning to get ready for work and heavy bleeding and clots coming out and then there is this 2-3 cm glob of tanish tissue. I am assuming its products of conception left behind because it was nothing like I have seen before. I am still cramping and slight bleeding now. But the birthcontrol pills are supossed to be stoping this from happening and clearly its not working. I have 6 left. I am hoping for the best but know that I will probably end up with the D/C at the end of the month :( I am very upset now.


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm sorry i can't advise or help in anyway. I hope this all works out for you :hug: Are you going to call the Dr? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Nah calling my dr is like calling a call center somewhere I feel like.... I'll only get the nurse who will say to finish the bcp and call when you feel like its your period and I'll never get to speak to my RE. It's rather annoying because I should be put through to the dr everytime I call, especially since I've given your clinics thousands of dollars.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Mo, not good wish there was something i could do to help. Thinking of you! :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> So, I did mean to test this time. I got a BFN on a FRER with FMU. I think we're out this month. I'm okay, surprisingly. I guess I was prepared after yesterday's test at the clinic.
> 
> Yesterday, we also got great news about DH's health; we had a terrible cancer scare, but the tests came back negative and he is healthy!!! That matters more. I feel blessed to have him.
> 
> I'm starting to look forward to our next try. We're still in the game. It will happen eventually.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!

First.. sorry about your BFN, but that is great news about your DH! :hug: So what is your next step?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Nah calling my dr is like calling a call center somewhere I feel like.... I'll only get the nurse who will say to finish the bcp and call when you feel like its your period and I'll never get to speak to my RE. It's rather annoying because I should be put through to the dr everytime I call, especially since I've given your clinics thousands of dollars.

AWW.. I'm sorry Mo, I still think you should call so that it is documented in your chart. My FS office does similar stuff, but if I press, she'll say, well let me run it by the Dr and we'll call you back. Maybe you could at least get them to do that? :shrug: Then they can get the D&C done sooner than later! :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks Sandy, Mo, and Ali.

Mo: I do think you should call and tell the nurse. I'm so sorry to hear this is still going on for you. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Welcome August! What a great response you have to stims!! Good luck with your upcoming ER. 

Army, congrats on ET! The waiting is tough and somehow never seems to end. 

First, so sorry about the UTI, yuck! Hopefully it's just too soon for POASing. But great perspective...so glad to hear dh has gotten a clean bill of health!

Mo I'm so sorry you are still having issues. I would call your fs and insist to talk to the doctor. If not and you have more of this, maybe you could go to the ER. You just shouldn't have to be dealing with this! :hugs:

Lotus anxious to hear your results today! Fingers crossed. 

Ash, one more day till beta!!


----------



## MoBaby

I guess I should call but I think I will wait....I am going skiing this weekend for the first time and I def dont want the d/c this week :) I dont want that trip spoiled because we need a break from all this even if its just for a couple days. I will see what monday brings as I finish my bcp sunday and I will get back late sunday night. If the bleeding worsens again like last night/this morning I will call for sure. Sigh, I'm over it all. Very frustrated!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I guess I should call but I think I will wait....I am going skiing this weekend for the first time and I def dont want the d/c this week :) I dont want that trip spoiled because we need a break from all this even if its just for a couple days. I will see what monday brings as I finish my bcp sunday and I will get back late sunday night. If the bleeding worsens again like last night/this morning I will call for sure. Sigh, I'm over it all. Very frustrated!!

I'm not a specialist by any means, but how you were describing the tissue that is coming out, it doesn't sound normal. In my 40 years on this planet, I've never had tissue come out, only blood and clots (sorry TMI). That concerns me, I just hope you aren't losing more than you should be? Again, I am not a Dr, and have little experience with D&C's or what is normal after a MC, so maybe I'm overreacting, but if I'm not, I would call the Dr, and or go to the ER. Even if it means missing your ski weekend, your health is more important in the long run. :hug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

cali_kt said:


> Word to the Wise: DO NOT POAS!
> 
> Today I did something dumb..I POAS. And I got a :bfn: and of coarse, I was upset. Today is the anniversary one of my best friends death. I thought maybe I would be lucky today and it would be a little sign or blessing from her. I was wrong. I know it's early-ish. But some people on here are getting BFPs on 4dp5dt. Today I am 6dp5dFET. I should have know better. So all those PUPO...don't do it. It just ruins your day. :cry:

I responded on our other thread but I just wanted to say that you're not out yet :hugs: I will still be keeping my FX'd for you until your OTD. 



LotusBlossom said:


> I got another beta today. I'll be carrying my phone everywhere waiting for results tomorrow! DH left last night. This is going to be a long few months without him. :cry:

I'm looking forward to hearing the result of your beta! FX'd it's nice and high! 



augustluvers said:


> Lotusblossom~ huge congrats on your bfp!!!!!! I'm so happy to see you after all we all went through in December :hugs:
> 
> Cali~ I'm sorry about the bfn but like the girls have said, it's still early.
> 
> Hey everyone, I hope you girls don't me joining you. I started out as an iui w/ injectables this month however I'm getting converted to Ivf due to over stimulating. This feels like I'm reliving everything I went through in December. But this time I'm prepared and very hopeful! I had an ultrasound today and I had 15 follicles between 9m and 15m. I was instructed to take 75ui of menopur tonight, lupron tomorrow morning and then return on Wednesday for another check. ER is estimated to occur Friday or Saturday, will know for sure on Wednesday :happydance:

Hi August! :hi: You do respond nicely to the injectables! Best of luck for your ER! Can't wait to see how many eggs you end up getting! :happydance:



ArmyMomma said:


> Transfer went well. Embryologist wanted to transfer three but doc said not. Lining is at 7mm with three lines and we transferred 1- 8A and 1-7A. I still had 1-8B, 1-8AB and a 2C....
> Cali sorry about your POAS but hey it's early there is still a chance and I am crossing my fingers for ya! Beta check is 3-22. Oh man gonna be long wait.

Yay for a good transfer! I hope this ends in a BFP for you :babydust: FX'd! Congrats on being PUPO with :baby::baby: 



FirstTry said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> My OTD is on friday. It really does get into your head. If the bloodwork turn out neg, I think it will hit me pretty hard. I'm really down today, so I can only imagine a neg beta. I do hope its still early.
> 
> Lotus- Sorry DH is going to be gone...he's gonna miss the whole first trimester fun! Please let us know your beta when it comes in!!! So happy for you!
> 
> Hey Cali. I didn't mean to POAS today, but I had to go to urgent care for this dreaded UTI and they made me POAS...BFN (though positive for UTI :wacko:). But I'm not losing hope for at least another 3 or 4 days.Click to expand...

Ah so sorry you got a BFN ... so lame but you're not out yet! Like I'm doing for cali ... I'm keeping my FX'd until your OTD! :hugs:

And although it was a BFN when you tested, I'm so happy to hear that your DH's tests came back healthy!!! 




MoBaby said:


> First :( Sorry you got a BFN again! Hopefully it changes before beta! SOoo glad dh is healthy!! YAY!
> 
> I am pretty sure I am going to end up with another D/C come a couple of weeks from now....SORRY TMI HERE!! Last night and this morning have been bad with the bleeding. I noticed when I do crazy exercise that the bleeding increases. Last night I ran a good amount as I have been "training" for a race that I may/may not do and I felt okay afterwards. I noticed a little bit of bleeding about an hour after, nothing bad. Then before I went to bed it had increased and there was weird tissue coming out (globs of tanish tissue). I showed DH and he said to call the dr which Im not going to do. I was like well I will just wait it out. All night I had intense pelvic pain/cramps that kept me up. I also have a slight cold and I was coughing! No sleep for me :( I went to the bathroom at one point and crazy bleeding/clots. I cleaned that up and went back to bed. Got up this morning to get ready for work and heavy bleeding and clots coming out and then there is this 2-3 cm glob of tanish tissue. I am assuming its products of conception left behind because it was nothing like I have seen before. I am still cramping and slight bleeding now. But the birthcontrol pills are supossed to be stoping this from happening and clearly its not working. I have 6 left. I am hoping for the best but know that I will probably end up with the D/C at the end of the month :( I am very upset now.

I don't really know what to say as I've never had a D/C let along been pregnant but I just want to say that I'm so sorry you're going through this and I wish you could get past all of these hurdles and just have a happy healthy pregnancy :hugs: Also, I wish you doctor would give you some answers instead of just shoving BCP's down your throat .. that is annoying. I say, as long as you're feeling well, go on your ski trip. You know, this IVF stuff is so depressing, sometimes you just need to say F is and go away ... I get it 100%!



L4hope said:


> Welcome August! What a great response you have to stims!! Good luck with your upcoming ER.
> 
> Army, congrats on ET! The waiting is tough and somehow never seems to end.
> 
> First, so sorry about the UTI, yuck! Hopefully it's just too soon for POASing. But great perspective...so glad to hear dh has gotten a clean bill of health!
> 
> Mo I'm so sorry you are still having issues. I would call your fs and insist to talk to the doctor. If not and you have more of this, maybe you could go to the ER. You just shouldn't have to be dealing with this! :hugs:
> 
> Lotus anxious to hear your results today! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Ash, one more day till beta!!

Oh I know and I can't wait, I'm starting to get antsy! I was thinking about POAS today but it's not going to happen, I'm going to stay strong.


----------



## Babiesimready

MoBaby said:


> Nah calling my dr is like calling a call center somewhere I feel like.... I'll only get the nurse who will say to finish the bcp and call when you feel like its your period and I'll never get to speak to my RE. It's rather annoying because I should be put through to the dr everytime I call, especially since I've given your clinics thousands of dollars.

Thats really annoying. We're just a number to all these REs and it sucks you have to be treated this way with no compassion whatsoever. Reason why I left my old RE...not because he wasnt good but his staff sucks. My new RE actually gave me his cell phone # and my first treatment with him with the help of God ofcourse got me pregnant. I will suggest you switch to a diff RE.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mobaby - I had something similiar happen when my fibroids got out of hand. I was having crazy symptoms. Anyway, I find it easier to email my concerns into the nurse or direct to my dr. I get a more thourough explanation then. Maybe give it a try. Please let us know how you are feeling.


----------



## MoBaby

My fibroids flared last d/c and I had a myomectomy! Lol. No fibroids seen on last us. I feel okay; I may ask for an email address when I call next week. I did ask for the dr to call me once and he did. I do really like my dr; just wish I could better communicate with him! I am for sure asking for a better explanation! Right now he said he isn't sure what's going on!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, I waited all day (carried the phone to the bathroom kind of waiting) for a call re: my beta results and finally at 3:30 I called the office (they close at 4). The receptionist connected me to the nurse who was supposed to call me and I got her voicemail. It said she would return my call within 24 hours. I had already waited over 24 hours, so I called back at 3:55 since she didn't call. Out of curiosity, I asked the same receptionist if that nurse was even in the office and she said "No, she leaves at 3:30." What?!?!?! So I guess she could hear the desperation in my voice because she connected me to another nurse who said the results aren't in, but would be tomorrow morning. I'll be calling by 9 am if they don't call me first. :dohh:


----------



## cali_kt

LotusBlossom said:


> Cali- I'm sorry about your day. :hugs: It is definitely early, so keep reminding yourself. I'll be hoping as hard as I can for you on Fri! Yes, haha! DH has been joking that he'll return when the bad stuff is over so he gets a happy, energetic wife again. :haha:

He's right...lucky guy! :thumbup: Hopefully you don't get any ms, cause having DH around makes things so much better!
I can't believe you have to wait another day for your BETA!!! :nope: That is so crappy! They know how much we want/need to know!! They better call first thing in the morning!!


----------



## cali_kt

Mo- I am so sorry you are going through all this. :hugs: I do agree with the girls though... I think you need to get it checked out. I can understand wanting to get away and you definitely deserve that...but just be careful. You don't want to get an infection either. 

Ash- :dance: Tomorrow's the day!!! :dance: I have some very good feelings about you!! I can't wait to see BFP come up on this thread!! You'll know by tomorrow afternoon right?

First- Nooooooo. Don't throw in the hat yet buddy! Hang on through with me. You're a day behind me. 

AFM- Thanks to everyone for listening to my ranting about BFN! I really do appreciate all the support. DH took the HPTs from me tues morning. So NO MORE TESTING. All that said, I think I've come to terms with being able to accept this. I think it will make friday easier if it is a bfn. If its a BFP... I will be so surprised...it will be awesome!


----------



## FirstTry

Cali: I'll POAS again tomorrow, just to be sure (maybe FET takes longer to implant?). But I'm prepared for and expecting a BFN.


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus how frustrating!!

Ash gl today :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls I had my blood drawn this morning and now I'm just waiting around. I'm so nervous.

I could barely get motivated enough to get out of bed this morning, I just wanted to stay PUPO .... and I was incredibly weepy. I almost cried a couple of times while getting ready. I just want to have a yes or no answer and move forward.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lotus - I can't wait to hear! I can't believe they didn't call you at all yesterday :(


----------



## Sandy83

Ash, Good luck Fx'd for you! :hugs:

Lotus, don't know how you slept last night i would be so anxious. Look forward to hearing your numbers :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> Well girls I had my blood drawn this morning and now I'm just waiting around. I'm so nervous.
> 
> I could barely get motivated enough to get out of bed this morning, I just wanted to stay PUPO .... and I was incredibly weepy. I almost cried a couple of times while getting ready. I just want to have a yes or no answer and move forward.

Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Lotus- how crazy is that? You must not have slept! Waiting for good news for you...xo


----------



## L4hope

So annoying Lotus!! Hope you have results soon!

Good luck Ash!


----------



## LotusBlossom

First and Cali- I hope you both get a wonderful surprise!!! First- do you have a beta, or just go in if you get a +hpt?

Ash- Ah! I am so anxious to hear your BFP!

It's early, so I'm giving them until 9 am and then I am calling!


----------



## Em260

Ash and Lotus - good luck today! Hoping for strong betas for both of you!!

First and Cali - fx for you both!

Mo - I'm so sorry you're still dealing with this. I agree with the others that you should demand to speak with your doctor. Cali brought up a good point about avoiding infection.


----------



## cali_kt

BabyD- Did you have your follow up u/s yesterday? Swore it was tuesday! How are you doing?

Ash- Hang in there. You have been so strong. I can definitely understand being weepy! KUP!! :hugs:

First- Hope you get your BFP tomorrow!

Lotus- I'm on pin and needles waiting to hear results. Just worked night shift and heading to bed. Hoping to see some beautiful Betas when I wake up!


----------



## BabyD225

cali_kt said:


> BabyD- Did you have your follow up u/s yesterday? Swore it was tuesday! How are you doing?
> 
> Ash- Hang in there. You have been so strong. I can definitely understand being weepy! KUP!! :hugs:
> 
> First- Hope you get your BFP tomorrow!
> 
> Lotus- I'm on pin and needles waiting to hear results. Just worked night shift and heading to bed. Hoping to see some beautiful Betas when I wake up!

I did.. thanks for remembering! So the heartbeat got stronger... 120bpm...and the baby grew.. now around .6cm....still measuring 5 days behind but she was surprised to see it still alive... I dont know what to think.. I have to wait a whole week now and I go back next tuesday as well for another sono. She said if the heartbeat is good by next week and it continues to grow.. she has no choice but to release me to my regular OB/GYN... so confusing, but a lot more hopeful now.. miracles can happen i guess..fingers crossed please.xo


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD, that's great to hear the baby is growing keeping my Fx'd for you and sending you lots of :dust: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Babyd that's great news!! So glad baby is growing and heartbeat strong!! Xx


----------



## Edamame

So glad to hear that BabyD!!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Ladies.. i'm still so cautious and worried because I was convinced I was going in to decide a date to do a D&C..I was shocked the hb was 120.. i know it's within normal limits.. but i'm still behind - dont know what to think.


----------



## MoBaby

several women have been behind early on and no issues....one girl i remember only had beta of 20 and 6 days behind and delivered a healthy baby recently (cant remember user id).. ive read so many others behind and no issues. i think its good there is a hb and development! just a slow starter :) pulling for baby!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Negative beta. :cry:


----------



## Edamame

:cry: Oh no Ash, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Edamame - yeah it sucks but what can I do .... I'm setting up a consult with the doctor to see what he has to say but pretty sure I'm switching clinics.


----------



## MoBaby

ash :( maybe talk about fet first and use frostie then switch? im sooo sorry!


----------



## BabyD225

Oh no Ash!!! Consider Cornell or Mt. Sinai or NYU.. so many to choose from. What will your plan be going forward? Do you have frozen embies? hugs to u.. if you need a real hug I'll be in the upper east side tonight xo


----------



## everhopeful

Oh Ash, I'm so so sorry!! Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

baby - I've looked at the success rates at columbia but not the others, I will look into it. I did consider going to RMANJ because they have better success rates than RMANY which is where I'm going now. It's in mooristown NJ so it's pretty close to me, and I think I could having my monitoring down at NY and get the ER and ET done at NJ in their lab. I just don't understand why I haven't even had a chemical or anything. I'm just so confused and feel hopeless at this point. 

My OH and I considered taking a break but I don't know yet ...I obviously need to think about it for a few days since it's a huge decision.

Definitely will be using the FET just not sure when.


----------



## L4hope

BabyD I hope your little one keeps growing...that's definitely good news and sounds very hopeful!! Slow starters DO happen, I really hope that's the case for you! :hugs:

Oh Ash I'm so sorry! :hugs: It never gets any easier to hear a bfn. I hope you have luck with switching clinics, sometimes that seems to do the trick. :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> baby - I've looked at the success rates at columbia but not the others, I will look into it. I did consider going to RMANJ because they have better success rates than RMANY which is where I'm going now. It's in mooristown NJ so it's pretty close to me, and I think I could having my monitoring down at NY and get the ER and ET done at NJ in their lab. I just don't understand why I haven't even had a chemical or anything. I'm just so confused and feel hopeless at this point.
> 
> My OH and I considered taking a break but I don't know yet ...I obviously need to think about it for a few days since it's a huge decision.
> 
> Definitely will be using the FET just not sure when.

Are you in NJ now or still in the city? Cornell has some of the highest success rates in the country... I'd try there if it's not too much of a hike.. I use NSLIJ hospital in Manhasset, LI.. I can't even begin to imagine whats going on... have they run a scratch test or to see why you're not implanting.. or a test on the embryos? I'd ask for testing... I know it seems like you want to take a break.. and if you do, that's ok.. but i think more than anything you need answers or else you'll always think about this. FX'd for you... xo


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope said:


> BabyD I hope your little one keeps growing...that's definitely good news and sounds very hopeful!! Slow starters DO happen, I really hope that's the case for you! :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ash I'm so sorry! :hugs: It never gets any easier to hear a bfn. I hope you have luck with switching clinics, sometimes that seems to do the trick. :hugs:

L4Hope.. it just dawned on me that this was you- the new picture threw me off.. so pretty!!! So since we're only a day apart.. I'm 7w2d... my heartbeat yesterday was 120... does that sound too low? I know I'm developing 5 days behind.. When is your next U/S?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash so sorry to hear about your negative beta. Have they recommended you try a endo scratch before your next try? It seems to improve implantation rates. Just a thought of something that might be able to help. Sorry again I am thinking about you.

Babyd - that is awesome news! Hang on lil one we are cheering you on.


----------



## alicatt

Lotus! Can't wait to hear how your BETA went! EEK! It is 1pm EST! Any news? I know you are in AZ so it is only 10? I think? 

Ash - so sorry that you've had another BFN. You are in the same boat I am (unfortunately) with 2 failed IVFs (I think)? It really sucks :cry: I'd speak with your current FS, and see if they think you should do any additional testing. We did the immunology and clotting factor testing to see if there were any issues with me and implantation failure. That is when they uncovered the NK cells. The other thing they can do is the scratch of your uterus to help improve implantation. I'm having the scratch in a few weeks, then the following month will be my FET. Take your time and think about what you want to do, there isn't any rush your little :cold: is there waiting for you! :hug: Plus as others have said, there are many different clinics in the NYC region that all sound very promising!

BabyD - That is amazing news.. maybe your baby just took a bit longer to implant? So it is 5 days behind, but otherwise just fine? Very encouraging news. :happydance: :yipee: :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am supposed to start down regging once my period starts. I am about 3 days late now but no BFP. I had a CL cysts from a medicated cycle back in December -Jan and then had a normal cycle where I ovulated late but had a normal LP. This month now my LP which is usually 14 to 15 days is at 17 and counting. I am not sure what to think....do you think the cysts from 2 cycles ago could be causing this or is there a chance I migth have gotten a miracle but very shy bfp?????


----------



## BabyD225

Alicatt- Thanks.. I'm not sure what to think.. i test a BFP at 7dp3dt.. so I dont think I implanted late... its still undersized and my HCG has been low.. I'm hoping a miracle still happens!! xo


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies - I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am supposed to start down regging once my period starts. I am about 3 days late now but no BFP. I had a CL cysts from a medicated cycle back in December -Jan and then had a normal cycle where I ovulated late but had a normal LP. This month now my LP which is usually 14 to 15 days is at 17 and counting. I am not sure what to think....do you think the cysts from 2 cycles ago could be causing this or is there a chance I migth have gotten a miracle but very shy bfp?????

Are you on progesterone, or were you on progesterone? If so that will make your LP a little longer. The progesterone level has to fall back down before your period can start, so that can take 1-4 days. I remember after one of my IUIs it was very later. I know this sounds silly, but take a HPT, that usually brings AF on for me! :haha: Or have :sex: that can often get things going.


----------



## MoBaby

babyd when i had ascan at 6.5 week hb was 117.... dr said normal. a week later i was the same and dr said range is 120- something at 7 weeks and not to be alarmed it wasjust a few beats off so im sure you are fine!

oh i hope this doesnt scare you moreb/c i had a mc but i judt wanted to tell u what dr saidwas normal!


----------



## ttcbaby117

allicat - thanks but no this was a natural cycle...as my dr wanted me off of all meds prior to starting IVF. That is why i am puzzled. Would the cysts from a few months ago cause this ya think?


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. I wonder if the scratch would help. I already made an appt to speak with my RE about next steps, even though my beta isn't til Monday.

BabyD: that sounds awesome! But you are right to be skeptical. I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> allicat - thanks but no this was a natural cycle...as my dr wanted me off of all meds prior to starting IVF. That is why i am puzzled. Would the cysts from a few months ago cause this ya think?

IDK? I was just looking at your chart and FF didn't think you O'd? If it did I think the lines would have been solid. So maybe you O'd later then you think or possibly not at all? 

After my last IVF my body has been really off, and I haven't had a normal cycle since! I think it just takes time for our bodies to get back to normal again. :shrug: My FS had me induce my period with provera. It is either that or just wait and be patient. It will come.. aren't our bodies annoying? ARGH.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ash- I am so so sorry. :hugs: This crap just isn't fair. 

I called and a nurse told me that they have the results, but the Dr hasn't added her instructions yet. She decided to tell me the number anyway, and it was 1,140. It should have doubled twice, but it didn't even double once from the last beta, which was 665. I feel absolutely gutted right now. I sent my DH a message, but he hasn't gotten back to me. The doctor hasn't called either to tell me the next step. I am staying with my inlaws and my MIL had a planned trip so she hung out with me for a couple extra hours, but then she had to go. I don't get it. How can my luck be this bad?


----------



## L4hope

BabyD225 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> BabyD I hope your little one keeps growing...that's definitely good news and sounds very hopeful!! Slow starters DO happen, I really hope that's the case for you! :hugs:
> 
> Oh Ash I'm so sorry! :hugs: It never gets any easier to hear a bfn. I hope you have luck with switching clinics, sometimes that seems to do the trick. :hugs:
> 
> L4Hope.. it just dawned on me that this was you- the new picture threw me off.. so pretty!!! So since we're only a day apart.. I'm 7w2d... my heartbeat yesterday was 120... does that sound too low? I know I'm developing 5 days behind.. When is your next U/S?Click to expand...

Aw thanks BabyD! It only took me a year to figure out how to add pictures :dohh: I read that at 6weeks the normal range is 103-126 and at 7 weeks 126-149. So if you are about 5 days behind I think your heartrate is just fine. Also I think it's important that it keeps getting stronger. Your betas, while low still increased and same with the heartbeat. Obviously we know only time will tell..but I think it looks very promising. When I miscarried I had a low heartrate in the 90's at 6weeks I forget how many days. When I went back a week later the heartbeat was gone. So you are improving with every step. I know it's hard to get too excited as you are worried it could still go wrong..hell I'm still nervous so I know how nervous you are. But try to think positive and hope for the best! My next ultrasound is next Monday 3/18...day before you I think. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

lotus this crap is so unfair:( im sorry! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Oh Lotus I'm sooo sorry! :hugs: I really thought you were going to have a sticky bean this time. It's so hard to process why it has to be this hard for you when others just stumble upon it so easily with little to no effort. It's just not fair! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - so sorry hun.....that is so horrible. I wish there was something I could say to make this better. Please let us know what the dr says.

Allicatt - well FF put in the dotted lines because I didnt submit information on my cervical fluid and I didnt use an OPK to confirm a peak so they didnt have more variables to confirm ov. I do think I oved as I did have a proper thermal shift. OH well who knows, I will just have to wait it out. Thanks for helping me with this though.


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Ash- I am so so sorry. :hugs: This crap just isn't fair.
> 
> I called and a nurse told me that they have the results, but the Dr hasn't added her instructions yet. She decided to tell me the number anyway, and it was 1,140. It should have doubled twice, but it didn't even double once from the last beta, which was 665. I feel absolutely gutted right now. I sent my DH a message, but he hasn't gotten back to me. The doctor hasn't called either to tell me the next step. I am staying with my inlaws and my MIL had a planned trip so she hung out with me for a couple extra hours, but then she had to go. I don't get it. How can my luck be this bad?

Lotus.. HUGE :hug: I'm so sorry :cry: I really hope you get some calls from the FS and your DH soon. I'm thinking of you and sending :hug: your way!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lotus - so sorry hun.....that is so horrible. I wish there was something I could say to make this better. Please let us know what the dr says.
> 
> Allicatt - well FF put in the dotted lines because I didnt submit information on my cervical fluid and I didnt use an OPK to confirm a peak so they didnt have more variables to confirm ov. I do think I oved as I did have a proper thermal shift. OH well who knows, I will just have to wait it out. Thanks for helping me with this though.

I think that AF is seriously evil!!! That is what I think :haha: Whenever we want it to arrive, it won't and when we don't want it to arrive it does! I'm in the same boat as you. Expecting AF any time now. I took provera, stopped them on Sunday, so AF is supposed to show in 2-4 days right? :shrug: This whole thing is INFURIATING! Although I do have cramping and I am irritable so I think AF is probably closing in. Maybe?


----------



## MoBaby

ali it took 3-4 days for af the first time onprovera for me and second time i justdidnt respond to it at all! i think it can take up to a week.


----------



## Babiesimready

BabyD225 said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> BabyD- Did you have your follow up u/s yesterday? Swore it was tuesday! How are you doing?
> 
> Ash- Hang in there. You have been so strong. I can definitely understand being weepy! KUP!! :hugs:
> 
> First- Hope you get your BFP tomorrow!
> 
> Lotus- I'm on pin and needles waiting to hear results. Just worked night shift and heading to bed. Hoping to see some beautiful Betas when I wake up!
> 
> I did.. thanks for remembering! So the heartbeat got stronger... 120bpm...and the baby grew.. now around .6cm....still measuring 5 days behind but she was surprised to see it still alive... I dont know what to think.. I have to wait a whole week now and I go back next tuesday as well for another sono. She said if the heartbeat is good by next week and it continues to grow.. she has no choice but to release me to my regular OB/GYN... so confusing, but a lot more hopeful now.. miracles can happen i guess..fingers crossed please.xoClick to expand...

Awesome News..I'm a sole believer in miracles and I believe your baby is here to stay and grow. Just stay positive and continue to talk to him/her but most importantly pray if you know how to....so happy for you :happydance:

Lotus and Ash- Goodluck on your beta news today :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Ash, I wish I had words to comfort you. 
Lotus, so sorry. 

:hug: to you both.


----------



## ttcbaby117

AF is cruel you are so right! This entire LTTTC is even more cruel!!!!! The tricks that they play on you is just horrible. I think a part of me kinda believed it could be a bfp ya know....Its tough to mourn something you never had.


----------



## LotusBlossom

DH called, and wants me to remain calm and wait to see what happens. It's been 3.5 hours and no call from the Dr or anyone with instructions on what to do next. I have to say I am more than disappointed with the new Dr office at this point. I'm just going to continue meds and pretend I'm still pregnant until someone tells me otherwise. I consulted Dr Google, and of course I found tons of ladies who went on to have normal pregnancies without doubling HCGs. Who knows... One person said it could be that I had twins (when the hcg tripled) and one "vanished" so the hcg slowed down but maybe one will continue to grow. I'm grasping at straws here.


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> DH called, and wants me to remain calm and wait to see what happens. It's been 3.5 hours and no call from the Dr or anyone with instructions on what to do next. I have to say I am more than disappointed with the new Dr office at this point. I'm just going to continue meds and pretend I'm still pregnant until someone tells me otherwise. I consulted Dr Google, and of course I found tons of ladies who went on to have normal pregnancies without doubling HCGs. Who knows... One person said it could be that I had twins (when the hcg tripled) and one "vanished" so the hcg slowed down but maybe one will continue to grow. I'm grasping at straws here.

Lotus, anything is possible! Just continue to take your meds until you get a call to come in and investigate. I think it could go either way? Glad your DH called! I bet he wishes he could be there for you. :hug:


----------



## Babiesimready

BabyD225 said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> BabyD- Did you have your follow up u/s yesterday? Swore it was tuesday! How are you doing?
> 
> Ash- Hang in there. You have been so strong. I can definitely understand being weepy! KUP!! :hugs:
> 
> First- Hope you get your BFP tomorrow!
> 
> Lotus- I'm on pin and needles waiting to hear results. Just worked night shift and heading to bed. Hoping to see some beautiful Betas when I wake up!
> 
> I did.. thanks for remembering! So the heartbeat got stronger... 120bpm...and the baby grew.. now around .6cm....still measuring 5 days behind but she was surprised to see it still alive... I dont know what to think.. I have to wait a whole week now and I go back next tuesday as well for another sono. She said if the heartbeat is good by next week and it continues to grow.. she has no choice but to release me to my regular OB/GYN... so confusing, but a lot more hopeful now.. miracles can happen i guess..fingers crossed please.xoClick to expand...

Awesome News..I'm a sole believer in miracles and I believe your baby is here to stay and grow. Just stay positive and continue to talk to him/her but most importantly pray if you know how to....so happy for you :happydance:

Lotus and Ash- Goodluck on your beta news today :hugs:


----------



## Babiesimready

ashknowsbest said:


> Edamame - yeah it sucks but what can I do .... I'm setting up a consult with the doctor to see what he has to say but pretty sure I'm switching clinics.

Oh no!! :cry:
Please switch clinics if you have to...I switched and got my first bfp ever.
So sorry Ash :hugs:

My work computer is out of wack today. Just seeing your post Lotus...dont give up hope yet, continue to take your meds and hopefully you'll hear from your Doctor soon. PMA


----------



## Em260

Ash - I'm so sorry. I think it's a really good idea to set up a consult with another clinic. I'm at NYU and I love it there. Cornell is great too. I think you already did the repeat loss panel and immune testing? What about a sperm DNA fragmentation test for your DH? I'm so sorry you're going through this. It's just so unfair :(

Lotus - sending you :hugs: I wish there was something else I could say. I have read some stories on this forum and others where there were two embryos that implanted and then when one was lost the beta didn't double properly but the next beta was within the normal range. Fx for you. I hope your Dr. gets in touch with you soon.


----------



## cali_kt

Ash- I'm sorry. :cry: I wish I could give you a big hug. I felt like you were going to finally get your BFP. We're here for you. :hug:

Lotus- It could be the vanishing twin and like some others have said...I have read of people not exact doubling and turns out okay. And these hormones got me going...cause I want to yell at this new dr office. First they don't give you the beta yesterday and RN goes home. Then she gives you bad news and gets you no follow through. Ridiculous. I'm sorry. Keep crossing your fingers and holding onto hope.

Ali- Glad you posted the tests you recommended for Ash. Was gonna ask for those if I get a BFN. We can NOT afford another fresh cycle. So with 3 left... I need answers before I move ahead.


----------



## Flowermal

Lotus: so sorry that you are going through especially especially also not having hubby beside you.. Yea think you should continue the meds till told otherwise.. Hope the bean sticks.. Big :hugs: to u 

BabyD: great to hear the baby is going strong.. FXed for u :hugs:

Ash: really really sorry.. Really don't know what else to say.. Great that you have a frostie so there's still hope :hugs


----------



## ArmyMomma

Ok, I have a question for you ladies. I am on 2dpt and I am having slight cramp/pain on my lower stomach. Not really painful, more of a noticed and that's all. Do you think implantation? Talked to my doc and he says definitely could be but can't guarantee. But, I just want your opinions. Figured if he isn't concerned then neither am I but I'd like to hear if any of you have had anything like this before.


----------



## LotusBlossom

ArmyMomma said:


> Ok, I have a question for you ladies. I am on 2dpt and I am having slight cramp/pain on my lower stomach. Not really painful, more of a noticed and that's all. Do you think implantation? Talked to my doc and he says definitely could be but can't guarantee. But, I just want your opinions. Figured if he isn't concerned then neither am I but I'd like to hear if any of you have had anything like this before.

Sounds like it might be!! I would say cramping is good at this point unless it is excruciating. :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

ArmyMomma said:


> Ok, I have a question for you ladies. I am on 2dpt and I am having slight cramp/pain on my lower stomach. Not really painful, more of a noticed and that's all. Do you think implantation? Talked to my doc and he says definitely could be but can't guarantee. But, I just want your opinions. Figured if he isn't concerned then neither am I but I'd like to hear if any of you have had anything like this before.

I too had all kinds of cramps and pains, nothing big just lots of twinges. So hard to tell, but I have my fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: I have heard of the vanishing twin, but don't know much about it. It makes sense. Can you get an ultrasound now? That might help answer the questions. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## LotusBlossom

FirstTry said:


> Lotus: I have heard of the vanishing twin, but don't know much about it. It makes sense. Can you get an ultrasound now? That might help answer the questions. Fingers crossed for you.

I'm not sure because my Dr never called. :wacko: I'm trying to decide whether to wait until Thurs next week for the u/s or push for an earlier one with a new Dr.


----------



## Sandy83

Ash and Lotus my thoughts are with you at this hard time and sending you lots of :hug: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Talk to me about late implantation. Don't sugar coat it. Does it ever really result in a baby? I got a barely perceptible :bfp: this morning, 8dp5dFET, which is 3 days later than when I got my BFP for the fresh cycle. I'd rather a BFN than another m/c.
 



Attached Files:







photo-23.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mells54

First, do you have any symptoms? There's definitely a light second line on that picture. I don't know too much about late implantation, but it seems there are so many exceptions to what we all conceive of a "normal conception and pregnancy." I'm holding out hope this is your time.

AFM, this is probably a stupid question, but my AF never came. I had a negative beta last Friday and I have brown discharge (sorry TMI) for a few days which is usually a sign of my period. I stopped all meds on Saturday and now the discharge is gone with no sign of a real AF! Is it even possible I could be pregnant? Seems weird I would have discharge on progessterone, but not a full AF after I stopped. I'm usually so regular that I hope all these meds didn't mess me up. I'm not realistically thinking I'm PG just wondering if I should be concerned.


----------



## Sandy83

First, keeping my Fx'd for you when is your beta? :hugs: 

Mells, AF can take 7 to 10 days from the day you stop the medication to show. with my fresh cycle AF showed the day i got the bfn and this time with FET it was 4 days after stopping the meds so guess everyone is different. I would love to think you have a late BFP but i would give it a bit longer but never give up hope :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

First try - I can see that second line. You are equivalent to around 13 dpo right now which means to me, that you are right on schedule. Remember most women dont get a BFP until the day their period is due or a few days after. Your period would not techinically be due for another 2 days. To me I would say you still within the time frame of a normal BFP! Congrats hun! I think you are in good shape!


----------



## MoBaby

First: Dont worry!! A line is a line!!!! YAY!!! Congrats :) I see it for sure. Wait until your beta. ANd remember LOW betas mean nothing!! High betas do not equal success nor do low betas equal miscarriage :) And I think your blast looked a little behind (that is how my frozen one looks also) so I think it just took a day or two longer :)


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone. I'm keeping my hopes down as much as possible now. Monday is my beta.

Mells: my only symptom was AF cramps last night. The cramps were so convincing that I thought I was about to bleed despite the PIO and Estrodiol shots.

Mo: the doc who did the transfer did say that my blast hadn't fully expanded post-thaw, but it was better to let it do that inside me, rather than in the lab. But I would think that takes 12-24 hours, not 3 days.

Anyway, I have a glimmer of hope now :flower:


----------



## BabyD225

FIRST... thats a BFP if I've ever seen one.. Congrats.. start getting excited! FX'd for a happy and healthy 9 mos! xo


----------



## Mells54

First, my nurse told me that despite what people think PIO doesn't keep AF away for everyone. I had AF way before my OTD for my IUI last time. So just another reason to have hope since she isn't here for you! 

Thanks Sandy. About 5 days ago I had some (TMI alert) red blood, so I thought for sure she was here. Then the last few days its been nothing, not even on a pad. So confused at this point. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## MoBaby

remember it takes a day to expand then 1-2 days to implant so dont worry!!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, as always this whole process is a waiting game. I've learnt to expect the unexpected so who knows :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

First I think you have a very good shot at a bfp!! Hope you have a busy weekend to get you through to Monday!


----------



## Edamame

Yay for the BFP First!! Hope you get a nice beta on Monday. :)

Lotus, I would call- maybe your file just got shuffled out of sight. You deserve to talk to your doctor!


----------



## alicatt

First.. looks good to me, and you are only 13 DPO so a faint line is perfectly normal at that point. I would be cautiously optimistic that you did it! OHH.. just realized your BETA is Monday! :happydance:


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> First I think you have a very good shot at a bfp!! Hope you have a busy weekend to get you through to Monday!

L4 any morning sickness, nausea etc yet? and are you showing at all?

I'm bloated from the PIO shot and I think I'm also showing...I look like I'm at least 3 months plus every little smell makes me run to the bathroom. A co-worker was eating tuna salad today and I was nauseated.


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> First I think you have a very good shot at a bfp!! Hope you have a busy weekend to get you through to Monday!
> 
> L4 any morning sickness, nausea etc yet? and are you showing at all?
> 
> I'm bloated from the PIO shot and I think I'm also showing...I look like I'm at least 3 months plus every little smell makes me run to the bathroom. A co-worker was eating tuna salad today and I was nauseated.Click to expand...

No MS even though I was wishing for it for peace of mind. But I've been very tired this week and hungrier than normal. No showing for me yet. I haven't gained any weight, initially I actually dropped a couple pounds. Guess I wasn't eating enough for the growing LO already! How long are you on PIO? I'm on PIO, estrace, and baby aspirin till 10 weeks. When is your scan? Mine is next Monday..so ready to see things are still progressing!


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> No MS even though I was wishing for it for peace of mind. But I've been very tired this week and hungrier than normal. No showing for me yet. I haven't gained any weight, initially I actually dropped a couple pounds. Guess I wasn't eating enough for the growing LO already! How long are you on PIO? I'm on PIO, estrace, and baby aspirin till 10 weeks. When is your scan? Mine is next Monday..so ready to see things are still progressing!

Oh you're really lucky. I've gained 10lbs and still counting...I know I wont be gaining more anytime soon cause I can barely stand the smell of anything even food. I just forced lunch in now and it already feels like its about to come right out. My first scan is on Mon...I'll be 7weeks and 2 days by then


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> No MS even though I was wishing for it for peace of mind. But I've been very tired this week and hungrier than normal. No showing for me yet. I haven't gained any weight, initially I actually dropped a couple pounds. Guess I wasn't eating enough for the growing LO already! How long are you on PIO? I'm on PIO, estrace, and baby aspirin till 10 weeks. When is your scan? Mine is next Monday..so ready to see things are still progressing!
> 
> Oh you're really lucky. I've gained 10lbs and still counting...I know I wont be gaining more anytime soon cause I can barely stand the smell of anything even food. I just forced lunch in now and it already feels like its about to come right out. My first scan is on Mon...I'll be 7weeks and 2 days by thenClick to expand...

Yuck, sorry MS is kicking in for you! :hugs: good luck for a beautiful scan on Monday!


----------



## WannabeeMum

I've been away for a few days and so much has happened...

Ash - I'm so sorry about your beta. Sending you a big :hugs:

Lotus - I would be demanding answers and definitely switching clinics. Do they have no compassion or understanding for what we go through that they would think not returning a call is acceptable?????? I hope that things continue to progress for you and think it's a good idea to keep doing what you're doing until told otherwise. Good luck! 

Baby - I think things are still looking good. Hang in there little bean!!

AFM - my 12 week u/s is this morning. I'm nervous and excited as I haven't had any testing in 4 weeks and am just praying that everything is still ok.


----------



## L4hope

Good luck wannabe!! I'm sure everything will be fine, but completely understand the nerves! Let us know how you make out. :)


----------



## FirstTry

Wannabee: I'm hoping the scan goes great! Yay for 12 weeks :)


----------



## Mells54

GL Wanna! Already 12 weeks!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody!!! Had my baseline appt. today and was told my levels are "within normal limits". No BCP today and I start the Lupron tomorrow!!! So excited and nervous!!! These are my numbers:
BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 40.9
HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
FSH Level: 2.41
LH Level: 1.90
P4 Level: 0.214

Anyone have any insight?? Does it even matter at this point?? Also, the BCPs alone made me nauseous...am I doomed with the Lupron/menopur/gonal-F??? 

Thanks in advance for any insight!!!


----------



## Em260

First - yayyy congrats :happydance: That's definitely a bfp!! It takes a couple of days after implantation is complete for enough hcg to show up as a positive hpt. So it seems like you are right on schedule :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Wannabeemum - hope your scan went well!! 

Babies - good luck on Monday!


----------



## MoBaby

Wannabe! Can't wait to hear about 12 wk scan :)
Turkey: yay for starting!

3 more bcp left for me! Fx they are working! I'll find out next week. I'm afraid they aren't though b/c I'm still bleeding!! Ugh.


----------



## alicatt

Mo! Yay, won't be long now!

Wannabe! Congrats on your 12 week appt!

Turkey! Levels look good! Yay for starting!

AFM.. AF is arriving, I had some spotting late this afternoon! Going to call my FS in the morning so we can start my trial again! :yipee:


----------



## Edamame

Turkey- I didn't get sick from BCP, but lupron gave me nasty headaches. Hope you don't get hit with them! Yay for getting going!

Wanna- can't wait to hear how your scan went! 

Mo-c'mon pills- work, darn it!

Ali- glad to hear you get to start again soon- I really hope the trial goes *much* better this time.


----------



## alicatt

Edamame.. you just reminded me of how horrible I felt on lupron! I had hives, and headaches, that stuff was horrible! From the sounds of it, most people had little reaction to it but for me it was not good. I took Benadryl nightly to combat the hives, and suffered through. 

For me it was a toss up.. Lupron or PIO! Neither were fun..


----------



## Edamame

Oh yeah, it is no fun at all. And not looking forward to the PIO shots- so painful! What the heck!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Thank you for all of your thoughts. The scan went well. Baby is still there and was moving around like crazy. Amazingly surreal! Very low risk for Downs which is one less thing to worry about. Phew. 

First - did you POAS again??? Is the line getting darker??


----------



## Turkey16

WannabeeMum said:


> Thank you for all of your thoughts. The scan went well. Baby is still there and was moving around like crazy. Amazingly surreal! Very low risk for Downs which is one less thing to worry about. Phew.
> 
> First - did you POAS again??? Is the line getting darker??

Great news Wannabeemum! Congrats!! In trying to get acclimated w/ everyone on this site, I think I remember reading that you were a big runner...is that right??


----------



## cali_kt

First- Wow! That is awesome! :yipee: Definitely got a nice pink 2nd line...especially on the I.C.! So happy for you!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Turkey- I didn't get sick from BCP, but lupron gave me nasty headaches. Hope you don't get hit with them! Yay for getting going!
> 
> Wanna- can't wait to hear how your scan went!
> 
> Mo-c'mon pills- work, darn it!
> 
> Ali- glad to hear you get to start again soon- I really hope the trial goes *much* better this time.

Thanks for the "heads" up...hahaha! Pun intended! Just took my first Lupron shot...is cheesy humor a side effect?!?! 

Ahhhhh!!! I'm so excited & nervous!! I'm wondering if I can take Advil if I get headaches like you guys did?? Is that allowed??


----------



## WannabeeMum

Turkey16 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your thoughts. The scan went well. Baby is still there and was moving around like crazy. Amazingly surreal! Very low risk for Downs which is one less thing to worry about. Phew.
> 
> First - did you POAS again??? Is the line getting darker??
> 
> Great news Wannabeemum! Congrats!! In trying to get acclimated w/ everyone on this site, I think I remember reading that you were a big runner...is that right??Click to expand...

Thank you! I can't wait to follow everyone on here as they get their BFPs!!

I was a big runner. Used to run marathons. Am now lucky to get out for a 3-4k walk a few times a week - have been out on limited activity until further notice. Tough to go from one extreme to the other, but all worth it in the end.


----------



## MoBaby

Yea wanna!! Congrats!!!! That's amazing :)


----------



## FirstTry

WannabeeMum said:


> Thank you for all of your thoughts. The scan went well. Baby is still there and was moving around like crazy. Amazingly surreal! Very low risk for Downs which is one less thing to worry about. Phew.
> 
> First - did you POAS again??? Is the line getting darker??

Yay for your scan!!! That is just awesome!

Thank you, Cali. We'll see...

Thanks for asking, Wannabee. My FRER today is ever-so-slightly darker (see attached). I'm out of ICs, but I ordered more. I hope the development picks up steam soon. For now, we are expecting a m/c so we don't set ourselves up for a big disappointment.
 



Attached Files:







photo-24.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## WannabeeMum

There is definitely a 2nd line there, First. Embrace it and enjoy it and try to think positive thoughts while being prepared for the worst (which hopefully won't be the outcome).


----------



## MoBaby

First that's much darker IMO!!!! No squinter today!! Congrats!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats on good appt wannabe! That's quite a milestone!!

Ali, yay for getting started! 

Turkey looks like you're good to go! It is exciting to get started with a new cycle and renewed hope that IVF brings! 

First, tests are looking good! Fingers crossed!


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone. It's got some darkening to do before Monday. I've got a couple more FRERs, so I'll keep monitoring.

Sorry that I'm having a bit of a "me" moment now.

Have we heard from Lotus lately?


----------



## MoBaby

turkey: Dont take advil/ibuprofen/motrin. only tylenol. my dr said none once i started stimming.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> turkey: Dont take advil/ibuprofen/motrin. only tylenol. my dr said none once i started stimming.

Agreed. Tylenol only.


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey: I also had slight headaches with Lupron.. But it went aay once I started increasing my intake of water.. Much much better now, it has pretty much gone.. On my 10th day now :)


----------



## MoBaby

Cali!! Gl today!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

First - it is darker...is that from the very next day or did you wait 2 days and test again? The reason I ask is because remember HCG will double every 2 days so you can probably expect it to get noticeably darker every other day. I cant wait to see tomorrows test!

Alicatt - seems we are kinda cycle buddies! My period started today so I will be starting my down regging on Sunday with birth control pills. You are doing another trial cycle right?

afm - well I am so ready to get this started!!!!!! Let the down regging begin!


----------



## cali_kt

MoBaby said:


> Cali!! Gl today!! :)

Thank you so much for remembering me! ;) currently sitting in waiting room waiting for the draw. So super nervous!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks everybody!!! My doc called and said Tylenol only too! Luckily my head feels fine so far!!! Thanks for reminding me about drinking water...I'm pretty bad with that! Gonna go fill my bottle now!!! Thanks again everybody!!


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Cali!! Gl today!! :)
> 
> Thank you so much for remembering me! ;) currently sitting in waiting room waiting for the draw. So super nervous!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!!! Any symptoms? You haven't tested since 6dp5dt, right?


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Turkey: I also had slight headaches with Lupron.. But it went aay once I started increasing my intake of water.. Much much better now, it has pretty much gone.. On my 10th day now :)

Hey Flowermal...thanks for the tip! What other meds are you taking?? I start menopur and gonal-f tomorrow.


----------



## Turkey16

cali_kt said:


> mobaby said:
> 
> 
> cali!! Gl today!! :)
> 
> thank you so much for remembering me! ;) currently sitting in waiting room waiting for the draw. So super nervous!Click to expand...

good luck!!!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

cali- waiting....! xo


----------



## Babiesimready

GoodLuck Cali!!!

First- I see the line defiinitely...stay positive

Ladies :hi:


----------



## everhopeful

Cali - good luck!

First - line looks darker to me!! Try again tomorrow!!

Ali- has af arrived? Mine showed up today so finally getting started with this FET.

Mo - how is your bleeding?

AFM - period just started so will be going ahead with FET in about 3 weeks. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

HI ever! Bleeding is gone today. Tuesday heavy lasted all day, slowed down some and just spotting wednesday. Thursday some spotting with some more of that tissue gunk but not as much as the other day. Today none! It will probably start back up monday or tuesday because last BCP is Sunday morning. 

FET in 3 weeks!! YAY!!IF this crap is resolved with me it will be the week of the 15th so just right behind you! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - I so hope it's all over for you now!! You so deserve for this to be your time now!! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: it's great that the bleeding has stopped. Onward!

Ever: yay for AF. Not long now.

AFM, I'm having pretty painful cramps. It's either my uterus making room for baby or baby not happening. Does anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## everhopeful

First - cramping is a good sign! I had that with my son!!
Fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Babiesimready

First- Cramping is a good sign as long as there's no AF :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

everhopeful - woohoo, 3 weeks will go by in no time.

First - I have heard many ladies say that cramping is normal in early pregnancy.

AFM - I have my baseline scan and bloods on Monday and I start my BCPs also. So that is it for me for 21 days. I will have an endo scratch in the week of March 26th and then stimming is set to start on April 8th. Im nervous, scared, excited, and feeling a bit up and down about this right now. I just hope it works and the process isn't to painful. I just keep remembering that I will be pregnant soon!


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc - it will all be worth it!! The scratch wasn't bad at all!! Not long to go!
Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks I appreciate the vote of confidence. I am ready and Im not...hahahahaha


----------



## MoBaby

Cali where are you lol :) I hope you are celebrating!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Cali - FXd for a high beta!!


----------



## FirstTry

ttcbaby117 said:


> everhopeful - woohoo, 3 weeks will go by in no time.
> 
> First - I have heard many ladies say that cramping is normal in early pregnancy.
> 
> AFM - I have my baseline scan and bloods on Monday and I start my BCPs also. So that is it for me for 21 days. I will have an endo scratch in the week of March 26th and then stimming is set to start on April 8th. Im nervous, scared, excited, and feeling a bit up and down about this right now. I just hope it works and the process isn't to painful. I just keep remembering that I will be pregnant soon!

Thank you, TTC.

Yay for starting :happydance: I hear that the scratch is no big deal. The process is going to be fine. I've gotten used to the shots. They don't really hurt. It's just getting yourself to do it the first few times. Before you know it, you'll be PUPO!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks First, I appreciate it. I am just trying now to get over the Holy Crap I am about to do IVF feeling...lol


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Have a great weekend ladies :) I'm gonna be away with no cellular reception and probably wont have much time to chat on bnb! I'll catch up Sunday evening :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies, I have had a crazy 24 hours. Last night as I was plating my dinner, I got extreme abdominal pain. I paged my doc, but the nurse practitioner called me back. Thank goodness for her, since my Dr hasn't bothered to return a call all week. She said go to the ER if it doesn't go away within 2 hours. It sort of stopped after a rushed trip to the bathroom, so I went to bed. This morning, I felt like I had an abdominal injury. My father-in-law talked to his friend who is a gastroenterologist and he suggested that I go to the ER immediately. So we went. I was there for over 9 hours. They took tons of blood and did ultrasounds. There was nothing visible in the uterus. They called my ob/gyn for guidance and she refused to help (even over the phone) because I was in a hospital (closer to home) that she isn't affiliated with. So I called my Dr in Hawaii and he talked to the PA who was seeing me. They were apparently going to admit me and take me into surgery for an ectopic, but the Hawaii doc convinced them that it was too early for an ectopic to cause a problem or to see anything on an ultrasound. So...they sent me home to wait for things to get better or worse. :-/ I don't know what is going on. I'm still having a lot of pain, but it feels like gas and possibly a colon issue from when I had c. diff in Nov. They didn't check anything like that, but they did run a big panel of blood tests and everything was normal. They didn't mention it, but I saw on my discharge papers that I also have a 4 cm renal cyst. I don't know if that is something to be concerned about. Ugh...
My hcg went from 1140 on Monday to 2782 today, so it's still going up slowly.


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus I'd be concerned about ectopic as well with your Hcg at that level and nothing seen in your uterus. If the pain is still there tomorrow I'd go back to the hospital. You don't want your tube to rupture. Although they would have seen something if it were getting to that point i would think. Hope you start to feel better!


----------



## alicatt

Lotus.. wow, what an ordeal! I wonder what on earth is going on? I hope the pain is residing, and you feel better soon!

Ever.. AF is playing with me.. it disappeared! I am sure it will be back soon. I'm extremely nauseous right now :shrug: I will hopefully be starting my trial soon!

TtcBaby.. I think we'll be in the 2ww together in late April/early May. I'll be doing my real FET then I hope!

First.. I hope your HPTs continue to darken!!

Happy weekend everyone! I'm beat, off to bed :sleep:


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> Lotus I'd be concerned about ectopic as well with your Hcg at that level and nothing seen in your uterus. If the pain is still there tomorrow I'd go back to the hospital. You don't want your tube to rupture. Although they would have seen something if it were getting to that point i would think. Hope you start to feel better!

Thanks, Mo! The pain has reduced dramatically. I almost feel normal again now that I am in bed and out of the uncomfortable hospital bed. I hope it's even better tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - hope you are feeling lots better today!! When I had an ectopic they did find it at 6 weeks so they should be able to see something I would think. If you are in any pain please do go back. I ignored my pain for too long and lost a tube. And I'm sure this is not the case for you but please do take care of yourself. Xx


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies, I have had a crazy 24 hours. Last night as I was plating my dinner, I got extreme abdominal pain. I paged my doc, but the nurse practitioner called me back. Thank goodness for her, since my Dr hasn't bothered to return a call all week. She said go to the ER if it doesn't go away within 2 hours. It sort of stopped after a rushed trip to the bathroom, so I went to bed. This morning, I felt like I had an abdominal injury. My father-in-law talked to his friend who is a gastroenterologist and he suggested that I go to the ER immediately. So we went. I was there for over 9 hours. They took tons of blood and did ultrasounds. There was nothing visible in the uterus. They called my ob/gyn for guidance and she refused to help (even over the phone) because I was in a hospital (closer to home) that she isn't affiliated with. So I called my Dr in Hawaii and he talked to the PA who was seeing me. They were apparently going to admit me and take me into surgery for an ectopic, but the Hawaii doc convinced them that it was too early for an ectopic to cause a problem or to see anything on an ultrasound. So...they sent me home to wait for things to get better or worse. :-/ I don't know what is going on. I'm still having a lot of pain, but it feels like gas and possibly a colon issue from when I had c. diff in Nov. They didn't check anything like that, but they did run a big panel of blood tests and everything was normal. They didn't mention it, but I saw on my discharge papers that I also have a 4 cm renal cyst. I don't know if that is something to be concerned about. Ugh...
> My hcg went from 1140 on Monday to 2782 today, so it's still going up slowly.


Oh my goodness!!! I can't even imagine my ob/gyn "refusing" to help! You poor thing...the whole ordeal sounds awful. I'm pretty new to this thread, but I remember reading about your move, and your dogs in particular!! If this is a new doc, I'd definitely start looking for a new one. Is the hospital going to follow up with you? I hate the idea of you sitting around worrying, especially with all the uncertainty, and the lure of the Internet. I think I'd harass my doc as best I could on a Saturday and try to get some answers...


----------



## Turkey16

WannabeeMum said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your thoughts. The scan went well. Baby is still there and was moving around like crazy. Amazingly surreal! Very low risk for Downs which is one less thing to worry about. Phew.
> 
> First - did you POAS again??? Is the line getting darker??
> 
> Great news Wannabeemum! Congrats!! In trying to get acclimated w/ everyone on this site, I think I remember reading that you were a big runner...is that right??Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I can't wait to follow everyone on here as they get their BFPs!!
> 
> I was a big runner. Used to run marathons. Am now lucky to get out for a 3-4k walk a few times a week - have been out on limited activity until further notice. Tough to go from one extreme to the other, but all worth it in the end.Click to expand...

Definitely worth it. I ran through 2 out of three IUIs w/ various oral meds/injectables, and then forced myself to quit cold turkey for the third to see it'd make a difference, but it didn't. 3 BFNs! Sigh. It's so tricky cuz you just don't know. With this iVF adventure I'm gonna stick to walking to be on the safe side...just nervous cuz running is my therapy, and with all these added hormones I'm afraid of some sort of catastrophic meltdown...I guess we gotta do what we gotta do, right?? 

Congrats again on your great scan!!! You must be thrilled!!


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: what a tough time you're having. If the pain comes back, you shouldn't hesitate to go back. Do you have a fertility specialist at your new place or a regular ob/gyn? I would think an FS would be more equipped to handle such things. Refusing to help sounds heartless. Super hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Hi everyone.

So, today's test is the same or lighter than yesterday's. I'm guessing it will be a chemical, which is better than a long, drawn out m/c.

I know we could use some more good news on this thread, but I don't think I can help right now.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Turkey - yes, I'm in the camp of better safe than sorry. Once I meet with my OB I'm hoping to get clearance to do a bit more activity. Good luck to you!!

Lotus - how terrible. I hope you're better today. I'd be spending my rest period researching a new clinic - the people there seem heartless. :dohh:

First - keeping my fingers crossed for you. :flower:


----------



## ArmyMomma

Well, I caved in again. been testing since 3dpt3dt and for the past two days been negative (same test every day). Figured right on HCG shot is either not enough to trigger the test or completely out (my body flushes medication quickly). Well today 5dpt3dt tested and POSITIVE.. it reads Pregnant. (digital) Holy Moly what the? Gonna test again because I couldn't believe my eyes so at 5AM I woke my 21 year old daughter and had her look at it.. She of course got all excited gave me a hug and then went back to bed but hey I had to have a second pair of eyes. :cloud9:


----------



## alicatt

ArmyMomma said:


> Well, I caved in again. been testing since 3dpt3dt and for the past two days been negative (same test every day). Figured right on HCG shot is either not enough to trigger the test or completely out (my body flushes medication quickly). Well today 5dpt3dt tested and POSITIVE.. it reads Pregnant. (digital) Holy Moly what the? Gonna test again because I couldn't believe my eyes so at 5AM I woke my 21 year old daughter and had her look at it.. She of course got all excited gave me a hug and then went back to bed but hey I had to have a second pair of eyes. :cloud9:

Great news! Congrats!!! Can we see a picture? Love the pictures ;)


----------



## ArmyMomma

Ok, Ali here it is. I hope it showed up! I am still at shock. I did test again which was negative so I called my Ob and the nurse of course reminded me that I should have waited til tomorrow morning... EXCITMENT!!! LOL I have noticed that my DH cat keeps trying to massage me. She has never done that before. And I wouldn't mind it except she uses nails and frankly she is still trying to figure out the whole massaging thing.. LOL She also wants to lay on my stomach been going on for about two days now. Hmm wonder if she can tell. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20130316_052256.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## alicatt

ArmyMomma said:


> Ok, Ali here it is. I hope it showed up! I am still at shock. I did test again which was negative so I called my Ob and the nurse of course reminded me that I should have waited til tomorrow morning... EXCITMENT!!! LOL I have noticed that my DH cat keeps trying to massage me. She has never done that before. And I wouldn't mind it except she uses nails and frankly she is still trying to figure out the whole massaging thing.. LOL She also wants to lay on my stomach been going on for about two days now. Hmm wonder if she can tell. :cloud9:

Thanks for sharing! I hope some day to see one of those! :thumbup: Yes, the nurse is correct at this early stage you must use first morning urine to get a good test. So don't stress about the negative! 

Here is hoping that it is positive again tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So, today's test is the same or lighter than yesterday's. I'm guessing it will be a chemical, which is better than a long, drawn out m/c.
> 
> I know we could use some more good news on this thread, but I don't think I can help right now.

First.. your urine might not have been as concentrated this morning. So I wouldn't worry too much yet. See what the coming days hold and think positive!


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey16 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Turkey: I also had slight headaches with Lupron.. But it went aay once I started increasing my intake of water.. Much much better now, it has pretty much gone.. On my 10th day now :)
> 
> Hey Flowermal...thanks for the tip! What other meds are you taking?? I start menopur and gonal-f tomorrow.Click to expand...

Hey Turkey, no other meds for me.. Just finished 21 days of BCPs so awaiting AF.. Next up will be baseline scan :)


----------



## Flowermal

Lotus: oh my that was a really scary encounter.. Glad to hear that things are getting better.. Please do rest well and do not hesitate to go to the ER if you experience any pain again.. Take care dear :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

flower - do you start your stims next?


----------



## Flowermal

Ttcbaby: yup next up will be Stims depending on the baseline scans :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gotcha...sounds kinda like what protocol they have me on. I will do BCPs for 21 days wait 5 days and then start stimming.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey16 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I can't even imagine my ob/gyn "refusing" to help! You poor thing...the whole ordeal sounds awful. I'm pretty new to this thread, but I remember reading about your move, and your dogs in particular!! If this is a new doc, I'd definitely start looking for a new one. Is the hospital going to follow up with you? I hate the idea of you sitting around worrying, especially with all the uncertainty, and the lure of the Internet. I think I'd harass my doc as best I could on a Saturday and try to get some answers...

I am definitely looking for a new doc. A nurse suggested I call her Dr, who she LOVES. I'm trying to decide whether to see her doc or find a FS. I guess I should consult my insurance company's website... I don't think the hospital will follow up. They were doing a lot of guessing. Hopefully I will make it to Monday and can get an appt ASAP. On a happy note, my DH is being sent home for a family emergency (me) and will go back later. :happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

Popping in for a quick update. My test was negative. I'm having a hard time keeping faith that this will ever work. :cry: We have 3 embies left. 1 is day 5 and 2 are day 6. Not feeling super good about that. Told my clinic we are taking a break. This is it after our FETs. We can't afford another round of IVF. 
Taking a couple days off from the thread. But I will be back to support you all, like you have me. 
First- thinking of you and crossing everything for you n


----------



## L4hope

So sorry you're going through all of this Lotus! I think either OB or FS would be able to take care of you and figure out what's going on. If the nurse thinks her doc is so wonderful maybe it's a good place to start. It's a tough thing to be going through being in a new place. I'm so glad to hear your hubby is being given leave to come be with you. It will be great for you to have his love and support right now! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Oh Cali I'm so sorry! It's just so unfair. Big big :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

cali_kt said:


> Popping in for a quick update. My test was negative. I'm having a hard time keeping faith that this will ever work. :cry: We have 3 embies left. 1 is day 5 and 2 are day 6. Not feeling super good about that. Told my clinic we are taking a break. This is it after our FETs. We can't afford another round of IVF.
> Taking a couple days off from the thread. But I will be back to support you all, like you have me.
> First- thinking of you and crossing everything for you n

Cali: Don't give up! It was only your first try at IVF, right? The girls here keep talking about the endometrial scratch as a way to improve implantation. Maybe ask your doctor about that. Day 5 and day 6 embies are great.
:hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh Cali! I'm so so sorry. This process is so hard. :cry: I wish there were a guarantee. First is right, don't give up! It can still happen. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - so happy you get to see DH!!!! Praying you find a dr who can take care of you!

Cali - awww hun I am so sorry. take the time you need and we will be here when you are ready! maybe you could ask the RE about trying the endo scratch,. I am doing it this cycle. Also, I think that you have some great frosties. That means they were strong enough to get to day 5 and 6.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh man... I think I made a big mistake. I felt like maybe my belly was bothering me this afternoon because I needed to "go", but couldn't. So I drank an entire can of prune juice and a large cup of hot cider. I am seriously regretting that decision. :dohh:


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Oh man... I think I made a big mistake. I felt like maybe my belly was bothering me this afternoon because I needed to "go", but couldn't. So I drank an entire can of prune juice and a large cup of hot cider. I am seriously regretting that decision. :dohh:

EEK! Feel better soon!


----------



## Flowermal

Cali: big :hugs: do rest well before trying again.. Keep the faith :hugs:

Lotus: hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Oh man... I think I made a big mistake. I felt like maybe my belly was bothering me this afternoon because I needed to "go", but couldn't. So I drank an entire can of prune juice and a large cup of hot cider. I am seriously regretting that decision. :dohh:

Yikes! How are you feeling today? Any new developments as far as your hospital visit??


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Turkey: I also had slight headaches with Lupron.. But it went aay once I started increasing my intake of water.. Much much better now, it has pretty much gone.. On my 10th day now :)
> 
> Hey Flowermal...thanks for the tip! What other meds are you taking?? I start menopur and gonal-f tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Turkey, no other meds for me.. Just finished 21 days of BCPs so awaiting AF.. Next up will be baseline scan :)Click to expand...

Interesting. I assumed since you we're taking Lupron that you'd have started the stims soon after...I guess there are all sorts of ways to go about it, huh? Today will be my third day of Lupron + menopur + gonal-F. So far so good, but man giving yourself all these shots gets old!!! No major side effects, but this morning some of my muscles feel like I was lifting weights at the gym or something (trust me...that WAS NOT happening!!!). Did AF arrive? She came calling for me the morning after I stopped my BCPs! When is your baseline??


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey16 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Oh man... I think I made a big mistake. I felt like maybe my belly was bothering me this afternoon because I needed to "go", but couldn't. So I drank an entire can of prune juice and a large cup of hot cider. I am seriously regretting that decision. :dohh:
> 
> Yikes! How are you feeling today? Any new developments as far as your hospital visit??Click to expand...

I think the running to the bathroom is over. I really hope so. I had no idea prune juice could have that effect. My pain is pretty much gone, so I am hoping to see something on the ultrasound this week (when I get a new Dr) and we'll go from there. I am just so thankful my husband will be with me for a bit.


----------



## FirstTry

Well, I don't know when you officially call it a chemical, but today's FRER and IC are almost completely white. I'm hopeful that this means AF will come soon and we can look forward to doing a fresh IVF cycle with PGS soon.

I have a friend who had 4 m/c's before doing PGS and is now in her second trimester.


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey16 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Turkey: I also had slight headaches with Lupron.. But it went aay once I started increasing my intake of water.. Much much better now, it has pretty much gone.. On my 10th day now :)
> 
> Hey Flowermal...thanks for the tip! What other meds are you taking?? I start menopur and gonal-f tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Turkey, no other meds for me.. Just finished 21 days of BCPs so awaiting AF.. Next up will be baseline scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I assumed since you we're taking Lupron that you'd have started the stims soon after...I guess there are all sorts of ways to go about it, huh? Today will be my third day of Lupron + menopur + gonal-F. So far so good, but man giving yourself all these shots gets old!!! No major side effects, but this morning some of my muscles feel like I was lifting weights at the gym or something (trust me...that WAS NOT happening!!!). Did AF arrive? She came calling for me the morning after I stopped my BCPs! When is your baseline??Click to expand...

Hi turkey, yea my protocol involves 21 days of BCPs and Lupron was introduced 2 weeks into my BCPs. AF arrived the 3rd day after taking the last pill. My baseline is on 20th. Will know after the baseline scan when I'd be starting the Stims.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Firsttry - I am so sorry to hear that hun! Will they do additional testing since you have had 2 mc now. Maybe some immune testing? Again, so sorry hun.....this is just horrible news.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Well, I don't know when you officially call it a chemical, but today's FRER and IC are almost completely white. I'm hopeful that this means AF will come soon and we can look forward to doing a fresh IVF cycle with PGS soon.
> 
> I have a friend who had 4 m/c's before doing PGS and is now in her second trimester.

PGS is when they test the embryos before putting them back right? I would ask about autoimmune and clotting issues as well. They are simple blood tests that can tell if your body is somehow stopping the embryo from implanting. So sorry you are going through this :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know when you officially call it a chemical, but today's FRER and IC are almost completely white. I'm hopeful that this means AF will come soon and we can look forward to doing a fresh IVF cycle with PGS soon.
> 
> I have a friend who had 4 m/c's before doing PGS and is now in her second trimester.
> 
> PGS is when they test the embryos before putting them back right? I would ask about autoimmune and clotting issues as well. They are simple blood tests that can tell if your body is somehow stopping the embryo from implanting. So sorry you are going through this :hug:Click to expand...

I am going to get my beta tomorrow. My guess is it will be between 10 and 25. And then the doctor is supposed to call me to discuss next steps.

Ali, I don't think implantation is the problem. Last time that pregnancy sac didn't want to let go. It's just that the baby part stopped growing. And this time, I assume in order to get any HCG, it needs to have implanted, right?

Yes, PGS is when they take a cell from each (day 3?) embryo and test whether it's genetically normal. When my friend did it, of 6 embies, only 1 was normal. So, that could be our problem too. I'll see what the RE says tomorrow.

I know I sound somewhat unfazed by all this, but I've been having bouts of crying all day. I'll be perfectly fine and then I'll just start balling.

Ali, I forget, did you try the scratch last time? I know you're doing the test cycle now, but I forgot whether you tried the scratch.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## everhopeful

First - so sorry you are going through this! Hope you get answers from your fs soon! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh, First! I'm so sorry. Sending you giant :hugs: today!


----------



## L4hope

So sorry First :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Sorry First. I understand the crying. I've had a BFN for a week now and it hits me at weird times. Hugs to you.


----------



## WannabeeMum

First and Cali - I'm so sorry. Sending you both a big hug...

Lotus - I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know when you officially call it a chemical, but today's FRER and IC are almost completely white. I'm hopeful that this means AF will come soon and we can look forward to doing a fresh IVF cycle with PGS soon.
> 
> I have a friend who had 4 m/c's before doing PGS and is now in her second trimester.
> 
> PGS is when they test the embryos before putting them back right? I would ask about autoimmune and clotting issues as well. They are simple blood tests that can tell if your body is somehow stopping the embryo from implanting. So sorry you are going through this :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to get my beta tomorrow. My guess is it will be between 10 and 25. And then the doctor is supposed to call me to discuss next steps.
> 
> Ali, I don't think implantation is the problem. Last time that pregnancy sac didn't want to let go. It's just that the baby part stopped growing. And this time, I assume in order to get any HCG, it needs to have implanted, right?
> 
> Yes, PGS is when they take a cell from each (day 3?) embryo and test whether it's genetically normal. When my friend did it, of 6 embies, only 1 was normal. So, that could be our problem too. I'll see what the RE says tomorrow.
> 
> I know I sound somewhat unfazed by all this, but I've been having bouts of crying all day. I'll be perfectly fine and then I'll just start balling.
> 
> Ali, I forget, did you try the scratch last time? I know you're doing the test cycle now, but I forgot whether you tried the scratch.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!Click to expand...

Hey First.. you sound like you have things under control, but I'm sorry none the less :cry:

The tests are basically the same for repeat implantation failure and repeat miscarriage. They make sure you don't have any clotting issues or autoimmune issues that are attacking the embryo and either causing it to die before implantation or after. I'm not suggesting that you don't do the PGS, but discuss having the blood tests too!

My test cycle is actually 2 scratches (biopsies) but they cancelled my last cycle as my lining was horrible! Which was odd because its always looked awesome! I just got AF today.. YAY! So now I can start my trial cycle again. I'll call my FS on Monday to see when they want me to start.


----------



## Flowermal

First: so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

First off I want to say thank you to everyone for all of your support and kindness :hugs: You girls are awesome!

cali - I said it on the other thread but I am SO sorry about your bfn ... If you need to talk you can PM me, I know where you're coming from and it is awful. :hugs:

First - Ahh I'm so sorry that you're going through this, :hugs: I really wish we had some good news on this thread! We will get there soon. 

lotus - I hope your HCG numbers keep rising and this is your forever baby! I have my FX'd for you :hugs:

turkey - yay for getting started! :happydance:

ali - finally AF came so you can get started, so exciting! :happydance:

wanna - congrats on the great scan of your LO!

Mo & Ever - yay for FET in 3 weeks! 

Army - congratulations on your pregnancy! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

AFM - I have my WTF appointment on March 28th. I'm actually going to be out of town visiting with my best friend from high school who lives in Texas. Her boyfriend is out of town for work so we're going to have a girls week :) I'm looking forward to going where there is nice weather! My OH is going to go to the consult with the doctor and they're going to conference call me. I can't wait to figure out what's next but here are a couple of things I've been considering bringing up. I'm going to ask about PGD testing, assisted hatching, putting HCG in my uterus right before the transfer to help it stick, DNA fragmentation testing for my OH. Oh and I want to discuss changing my protocol from long lupron to something else since I seem to get shitty quality eggs. I think I'm also going to take CoQ10 to help with egg quality. Anyone have any other egg improving suggestions? I will let you all know how it goes! 

I'm always here cheering you girls on even if I'm not posting regularly! I love you all and you've been so supporting, I wish you all the very best! :flower:


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you for the kind words, everyone.

Ali: Yay for AF! Good luck this month.

Ash: A girls' week in Texas sounds great. Enjoy! And I hope you get some answers and a put a plan in place.


----------



## FirstTry

ttcbaby117 said:


> Firsttry - I am so sorry to hear that hun! Will they do additional testing since you have had 2 mc now. Maybe some immune testing? Again, so sorry hun.....this is just horrible news.

Thank you, TTC. I haven't heard my RE talk about the immune testing. I'm going to ask him what he thinks we should do next.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Sorry i haven't posted in a while but have been reading everyone's post and making sure i keep up to date, even tho this is a fast moving thread. 

Cali and First, so sorry for your BFN thinking of you at this hard time i know it doesn't seem like it now but it will get easier and once you have your next plan in place you will have something to focus on sending you lots of :hug:

Ali, Great news AF has shown and you can move on with your trial :hugs:

Mo and Ever, Yay for fast approaching FET :happydance:

Army, Congratulations on BFP

Lotus, Fx'd for you and hope this week brings some good news :hugs:

Turkey, yay for getting started :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and for those who got there BFP are progressing nicely :hugs:

I hope all you ladies who are like myself and unfortunately this time round got a BFN will stay with this thread and we will all help each other until we get our well deserved BFP. :hugs:

AFM, no news on my side just waiting for WTF appt on 9th April i think it's done me good to have time to spend on me and DH i feel relaxed and in a much better place to go through the next IVF. Had lots of things to keep me occupied like planning my up and coming BIG 30!!!!! and also thinking of planning a surprise trip for me and DH to Paris for our 1st Wedding Anniversary so all good. Also offered to plan my sister Baby shower for her and i know some of you ladies might think I'm mad but I actually feel ok about this and think I'm in a good place at the mo to be able to do this. I've got an amazing Husband who would do anything for me and who i love to bits and got a great relationship which a lot of people would be envious about and infertility is just a small hurdle we are facing at the moment. Well that's how i am seeing it anyway!!!! :kiss:


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies :hi:

Well as you know, AF arrived yesterday so I'm on my way in for my baseline this afternoon! They insisted that I come today, day 2. Kind of is a pain because I'm actually working from home today, and their office is 5 mins from work. I asked if I could come in Wednesday (day 4) and they said that would be too late. So I guess today it is! 
I'm excited to start my new trial cycle, since today is day 2 we now know that my biopsies will be on April 5th and 7th (cd 20 and 22). YAY! Hopefully my lining reacts better on the patches than it did to the shots. 

Sandy - nice to hear from you, it sounds like you have a great outlook on life, and are extremely happy :thumbup: You are right, infertility is but a hurdle that you and your DH will overcome. I think it is fantastic that you are throwing your sister a baby shower, and I think in time she will be doing the same thing for you! :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies!

Glad af came Ali! 
Sandy April 9th is soooo far away! I hate waiting!!
Good to hear from you ash. Girls week sounds fun!
First :( sooo sorry! 
Cali: I read your blog the other day and I'm soooo sorry it didn't work :( I hope you get answers at your wtf appt.

Today I'm having a hard time. Almost broke down and cried b/c a friend is due a few days after i was found out she's having a boy and it's all over FB. I hid her and her husband b/c I can't take it. What's more annoying to me is they knew our struggles but never told us they were going to try then when I told them I was pg they never told me/dh until after I mc then I was at their house one day sobbing talking about the mc and our struggles and right before we left they told us about the pg. so lame. Anyways!

I took my last bcp yesterday am!!!! Yay!!!! I'm hoping af is just around the corner! How many days until withdrawl bleeding anyways? Anyone know? I will call the day I bleed for instructions b/c I'm getting impatient lol. I can't wait to see a normal af. Im afraid this one will be painful and heavy but get all that stuff out and get ready for a new occupant for the next 9 months!! Lol :)


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, So sorry to hear that your friend is being so insensitive to your feelings :hugs: I really hate FB for that reason!!!!

Can't answer any of your questions but Fx'd and hopefully it would be too bad. Sounds like you have great PMA and hoping this is your time :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Glad af came Ali!
> Sandy April 9th is soooo far away! I hate waiting!!
> Good to hear from you ash. Girls week sounds fun!
> First :( sooo sorry!
> Cali: I read your blog the other day and I'm soooo sorry it didn't work :( I hope you get answers at your wtf appt.
> 
> Today I'm having a hard time. Almost broke down and cried b/c a friend is due a few days after i was found out she's having a boy and it's all over FB. I hid her and her husband b/c I can't take it. What's more annoying to me is they knew our struggles but never told us they were going to try then when I told them I was pg they never told me/dh until after I mc then I was at their house one day sobbing talking about the mc and our struggles and right before we left they told us about the pg. so lame. Anyways!
> 
> I took my last bcp yesterday am!!!! Yay!!!! I'm hoping af is just around the corner! How many days until withdrawl bleeding anyways? Anyone know? I will call the day I bleed for instructions b/c I'm getting impatient lol. I can't wait to see a normal af. Im afraid this one will be painful and heavy but get all that stuff out and get ready for a new occupant for the next 9 months!! Lol :)

Some friends are just so insensitive, I hope you are reconciling it all! Your turn will come, it just might be a few more months :coffee:

I think it will take a few days for AF to come, but hopefully she will come soon. You could always ring your FS office to see when they would expect your period. I just did provera and it took a full week for AF to appear, but she came yesterday. I would think that she could come as soon as tomorrow or as late as next weekend. That is my educated guess! FX'd for her coming soon!


----------



## MoBaby

She needs to come this week to stay as planned for fet lol :)


----------



## L4hope

Sandy nice to see you! All the waiting is so frustrating at times, but you are taking a very good perspective. Sometimes we have to try and remember the positive things we have in our lives knowing that this infertility battle is just a bump, albeit a HUGE bump, along the way. :hugs:

Ali so happy you're ready to move forward and have some dates! I think the patch will do the trick for you :)

Mo, honestly I just don't whats wrong with people sometimes. Unfortunately dealing with insensitive people around us seems to be part of the process. I think people just don't know enough and understand the struggle of infertility. I'm sorry your friend is treating you that way. :hugs: on a positive you're getting ready to move forward so that's exciting. I've always had to take bcp and I would get AF about two to three days after last pill. Hope she comes soon!


----------



## Flowermal

Mo, really sorry you have to deal with such an insensitive friend.. Such pple would never understand what we go through :hugs:

I just took my last BCP a few days ago and took AF 3 days to arrive.. Will b going in for my baseline scan and BT in a couple of days :winkwink:


----------



## everhopeful

Mo and Ali- it's great that things are moving on... Here's to a good month!

Ali - hope your apt went well

Mo- so sorry about insensitive friend. My SIL is a tad on the insensitive side so I've just had to distance myself to cope!

Flower - not long to go now!!

AFM - had my baseline today. Started estrogen tabs and clexane. Steroids for NK cells start on Sunday and another scan next Wednesday. 
I'm excited to be trying again.
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks for the answers!! Okay so hopefully Wednesday I will see AF! I remember taking BCP a while ago (like 5-6 years ago) and would always have AF on Thursday and took last pill Sunday night so sounds like 3 days or so it should come. I really hope this worked!! I think it did :) I am hoping they will let me starte the estrace as soon as I start bleeding as you start it CD1-3 normally. Maybe I can start it before the scan. 

Flowermal that is exciting!


----------



## L4hope

Flower and Ever, excited for you to start your next cycle!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> She needs to come this week to stay as planned for fet lol :)

I know! I was in the same boat.. so annoying when AF is elusive. Hopefully she will be better behaved for you!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Mo and Ali- it's great that things are moving on... Here's to a good month!
> 
> Ali - hope your apt went well
> 
> Mo- so sorry about insensitive friend. My SIL is a tad on the insensitive side so I've just had to distance myself to cope!
> 
> Flower - not long to go now!!
> 
> AFM - had my baseline today. Started estrogen tabs and clexane. Steroids for NK cells start on Sunday and another scan next Wednesday.
> I'm excited to be trying again.
> Xx

YAY! That is very exciting :thumbup: I'm not sure what my FS has in store for me to combat the NK cells besides the IVIg. I have heard that steroids and lovenox (which i think is similar to celexane) are helpful too. He hasn't mentioned anything like that to be as of yet. So we'll see. I wouldn't be doing those things until my real FET which would be next cycle.

I haven't been in to see the FS yet, my appt is in 90 minutes, hopefully my lining will be better this cycle!

I hope yours is too! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - I hope your baseline goes well!

Mobaby - some friends just don't comprehend how horrible Infertility can be!

Sandy - I am so happy you have such a great DH. That means the world at times like these.

Firsttry - yes please ask them about the immune testing (NK killer).

everhopeful - woohooo! Congrats for getting started!

AFM - I had my baseline today and will be on bcps for 14 days. They originally told me 21 days but have changed it. So I will start stimming on Apirl 8th!


----------



## FirstTry

TTC: awesome that you get to start a week earlier!

L4: I just noticed that you have results from your second u/s in your siggy. It looks like the baby is doing great :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks First appt went great. I just didn't want to announce with so many girls having a hard time right now. Want to be considerate and supportive of you all as you battle on.


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Thanks First appt went great. I just didn't want to announce with so many girls having a hard time right now. Want to be considerate and supportive of you all as you battle on.

I appreciate that, but your success gives us all hope!!! :flower:


----------



## FirstTry

Just got the report. Beta = 1. Happy that I don't have to wait weeks to m/c this time and no D&C. Call to discuss next steps with the RE is tomorrow.

Tonight, margaritas are on me!


----------



## L4hope

FirstTry said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks First appt went great. I just didn't want to announce with so many girls having a hard time right now. Want to be considerate and supportive of you all as you battle on.
> 
> I appreciate that, but your success gives us all hope!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks First, It definitely didn't come easy. But I think perserverence is key! After Clomid, iui's, two fresh IVF cycles and two FETs, I think I might finally have my forever bfp! Now of course I think I might worry until I'm holding my baby in my arms.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry that you have to go through a chemical, but glad you don't have to await to move forward. Did you have an endo biopsy? I had one for this last FET and I really think its what made the difference for my uterus to wake up. Just something to consider at your wtf tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Sorry that you have to go through a chemical, but glad you don't have to await to move forward. Did you have an endo biopsy? I had one for this last FET and I really think its what made the difference for my uterus to wake up. Just something to consider at your wtf tomorrow. :hugs:

Thanks. I'll mention that.

Yay for your forever baby!


----------



## MoBaby

L4 SO happy your appt went well!!! YAY!!!! :) You can post all about your LO :) You went through a lot to get there and we all love success stories!!


----------



## everhopeful

L4 - great heartbeat!! Must finally feel real!! Very sweet of you to be sensitive to others but I love to hear when it all comes together!! Very happy for you. Xx


----------



## everhopeful

First - although I'm very sorry it hasn't worked, I'm happy that it has at least saved you the pain of a d&c.

Xx


----------



## Edamame

Sorry to be so late to respond to everyone, I've been out of town on a little holiday. :)

Cali and First- I'm so sorry to hear about your negative betas. First, I'm glad to hear you won't have to wait. 

Flower, Ever, Mo, TTC- good luck with your cycles!

L4hope- so glad your little one is growing strong! You deserve it! I love to hear success stories on here- it gives us all hope to keep going!

AFM- had my first acupuncture treatment this morning, start lupron tonight! Getting the endometrial biopsy Thursday. Just under 6 weeks to go!


----------



## L4hope

Thank you ladies, with your blessing ill share my updates. I truly hope to see you all get your bfps as well. We all deserve to have the blessing of having our babies! 

Edamame it won't be long for your transfer! Glad you had a little vacation..hope you were able to relax and enjoy yourself!


----------



## alicatt

L4 - great news and don't be afraid to share, we all know how hard it is to get to the point where you are, and you deserve to rejoice! Plus as many have said, we need to see that it is possible! :happydance:

First - yes, ask about the endometrial scratch, and while I'm sure you are sad that you had a chemical, at least you don't have to do a D&C and have other delays. The silver lining they say.. and yes, have a few margaritas and enjoy them because before you know it you won't be able to have any and I hope for a long time! :thumbup:

Edamame - yay.. closing in! Let us know how your biopsy/scratch goes!

AFM - had my baseline, everything looks good, no cysts, and my lining was 2.4mm. I got the all clear and they have my schedule with the biopsies earlier :shrug: I think on Apr 3rd and 5th. I'm all confused, but we'll see how things turn out.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - great you have the green light to go! Can you ask your fs why the change to the biopsies? Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - great you have the green light to go! Can you ask your fs why the change to the biopsies? Xx

I will definitely be asking them, I think they counted wrong! :haha: He has this pamphlet that states that the biopsies need to be done between cd 19-23 and there should be 2 and they should be 2 days apart. So either I counted wrong or they did? :wacko: I can't wait for the results, so we know whether we are hitting the implantation window or not! That will be a relief to know!


----------



## MoBaby

So he wants to do it cycle days 18 and 20 right? If you waited to do it on CD 19 and 21 or 20 and 22 then the second day would fall on the weekend and they probably dont do biopsies on the weekends then the monday is too far out. Im sure doing it day 18 and 20 makes no difference as far as the results go. Good luck!

SO I started spotting... BUT I am very confused as to if this is the start of AF (Seems early if last BCP was yesterday am) or if its more of the usual I have been having...I had none all day then I exercised (an easy day) and then hour later spotting?? Thats kind of how its been going for me but I guess the spotting picks up tomorrow I will call the clinic. Worse that can happen is I go in and its not AF and I get an ultrasound :)


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> So he wants to do it cycle days 18 and 20 right? If you waited to do it on CD 19 and 21 or 20 and 22 then the second day would fall on the weekend and they probably dont do biopsies on the weekends then the monday is too far out. Im sure doing it day 18 and 20 makes no difference as far as the results go. Good luck!
> 
> SO I started spotting... BUT I am very confused as to if this is the start of AF (Seems early if last BCP was yesterday am) or if its more of the usual I have been having...I had none all day then I exercised (an easy day) and then hour later spotting?? Thats kind of how its been going for me but I guess the spotting picks up tomorrow I will call the clinic. Worse that can happen is I go in and its not AF and I get an ultrasound :)

Very true! Although I am fairly sure that CD 18 will be too soon. I think the dates are pretty rigid and are supposed to straddle CD 21 since that is the optimal day for implantation. I'll review my cycle with them on Friday when I see them next.

I had the same thing back on Thursday.. spotting then nothing until Sunday. I guess just wait and see? How do you feel? Does it feel like it's AF?


----------



## MoBaby

hmmmm....IDK then. That makes sense to do it around the same time as the transfer would be. Yeah, def need to clarify that with them!

I am having some cramps but I really think its probably the spotting I have been having...I dont remember what normal AF feels like LOL! Guess I will just wait and see. I hate this! Cant I just be normal for a bit!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> hmmmm....IDK then. That makes sense to do it around the same time as the transfer would be. Yeah, def need to clarify that with them!
> 
> I am having some cramps but I really think its probably the spotting I have been having...I dont remember what normal AF feels like LOL! Guess I will just wait and see. I hate this! Cant I just be normal for a bit!

awe.. sorry Mo! I hope it's AF! So you can move forward. So if it's not AF, will they do a D&C instead?


----------



## MoBaby

If af doesn't get all the lining out then that's the plan from what I understand :(


----------



## Edamame

Really hope AF takes care of it mo! I always have spotting a day or two before actual AF, so hopefully that is what that is!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Went to a new practice today and got an ultrasound. They couldn't find anything in the uterus, but found a 3 cm mass on the left side near the ovary. :( I was promptly sent to the ER for more blood work and methotrexate for an ectopic. A doc from my new office was on call and said that because the beta went up from 2782 to 4,000 something, she is afraid to use the methotrexate in case there is somehow (miraculously) a hidden baby in there. So... Now we are waiting AGAIN. I go back on Wed for another beta and ultrasound. It looks like I may lose the left tube (it has been blocked since at least last summer) either way because of the mass, which could have been caused by endometriosis (which can cause an ectopic) or could be a cyst, but causes problems either way. This roller coaster never ends. :cry:


----------



## cali_kt

Lotus- :hugs: I'm thinking of you. I hate to see you stuck in limbo. I'm crossing everything for you that your little one is just hiding. It is encouraging to see your numbers rising!!!

AFM- Thank you for your support. Means a lot to have you all care! DH and I had a nice chat this weekend and worked out our plan. We will try one more time. So we will have our FET in june/july time. I need time to relax and get back to myself. Started up cross fit and focusing on school...and enjoying life with out TTC stress. If the FET doesn't work...then we will work on adopting. It's hard to think that we only get one more shot, but we financially can't afford to do it again. We already are strapped because of this round. Just wanted to say thanks and I'll be stalking the thread for BFPs!!


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus: sorry about the ectopic :(. hopefully it can be cleared up soon as to if the mass is the ectopic or a cyst. Hate you are in limbo. Wish there was more I could say other than I'm sorry :(


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, so sorry to hear you are going through all this. The waiting game is not fair thinking of you! :hug:

L4, We all want to hear your updates as the ladies have said it gives us hope that IVf does work :hugs:

Cali, Great to hear from you, looks like you have a plan in place which is half the battle and Fx'd that the next FET is the one for you :hugs:

BabyD, Is there any update I know you were waiting for your appt this week to see what the developments were Fx'd for you :hug:

Ali, great news on getting the ball rolling with your trial :happydance:

Mo, Fx'd this is AF and you can get moving :hugs:

Edamame, not long now hope time flies for you :hugs:

first, Sorry to hear what you are going through but glad to hear you are on the way to being able to plan for the future and get the ball rolling again with IVF :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. :hugs:

AFM, had a really painful night last night, I'm assuming its my body ovulating but with it being the first natural cycle since BFN it wasn't a pleasant experience i was in agony!!!!! Feeling better today. Hopefully AF will show next week and then WTF appt in 2 weeks today xx


----------



## L4hope

Lotus so sorry you are still stuck in limbo. But I think it's good the doctor is being extra cautious before giving you the methotrexate. I will keep my fingers crossed that you have a hider in there. Hopefully they can figure it out on Wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy - great to hear from you! I have had horrible ovulation pain in the past. After years on the pill that first one sent me to the ER! I was convinced I had a cyst that was rupturing. Turned out I was ovulating :blush::haha: So I totally know what you were going through. OUCH!

Lotus - I hate that you are in limbo, not fun! I do think that it is good that the Dr at the ER was erring on the side of caution. Still.. the waiting must be :wacko:

Cali - sounds like you have a good plan. I was adopted, and am grateful and thankful I got the parents I did! So if your FET doesn't work, adoption sounds like a perfect plan :hug:

AFM - wearing my first patch towards my new trial transfer, hoping that it does a better job than the shots! I did just call my FS office. Apparently with a FET they can do the transfer at any time, it doesn't really have to be day 21. In a medicated cycle they control the estrogen and progesterone so they can make the lining better faster. She said that they commonly do FET's as early as cd 13 and as late as cd 24. I'm still not convinced, but will confirm with my FS (instead of the nurse) on Friday. I did get confirmation on taking the baby aspirin, since I'll be doing this during my real FET, we need to do it during this cycle too.


----------



## L4hope

Ali I'm sure you are getting excited now that things are rolling. I do think the patch will work for you. All of my cycles fresh/frozen have been medicated cycles. My last FET was on cycle day 26. Now I'm always down Regged first with Lupron even for FETs so I don't know if that makes a difference. But I think it's all about them having complete hormonal control. That's how they can schedule multiple women on the same day. But, it's always nice to be reassured and explained by your own doctor. :)


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, I'm with L4 my clinic let me go an extra week from scheduled as they wanted my lining to thicken so think once they have control they can transfer when everything is ready and perfect. xx


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ali I'm sure you are getting excited now that things are rolling. I do think the patch will work for you. All of my cycles fresh/frozen have been medicated cycles. My last FET was on cycle day 26. Now I'm always down Regged first with Lupron even for FETs so I don't know if that makes a difference. But I think it's all about them having complete hormonal control. That's how they can schedule multiple women on the same day. But, it's always nice to be reassured and explained by your own doctor. :)

Well the only reason I'm questioning it is that the FS showed me the protocol for the biopsies and they distinctly showed the days that the biopsy should be and it said day 20 and day 22. So I don't know if that was just an example or whether that was set in stone? The thing is that this is supposed to be a test to see when my implantation window is, so it is supposed to be exact, then based on the day and the results they can determine if we should implant sooner or later. So, yes, I definitely need confirmation! I don't want to spend all this money on the trial only to have to repeat it :wacko:

Interesting that they did the lupron to downreg you before a FET. They haven't mentioned that, but I think if we are still having issues with my lining, they may have to do that. I really hated lupron, it gave me hives and horrible migraines, so hopefully I won't have to do that! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Ali with medicated my re does it at min day 20 but can be anytime after as long as lining is good. In natural they do it at day 21 regardless. My transfer was like cd24 I think. I didn't do lupron and won't this time. Just estrace and progesterone.


----------



## ttcbaby117

L4hope - how was the endo biopsy? I will be doing that next week Tuesday and I am bit concerned about pain etc. Did you take any meds prior?

First - I agree do ask about the endo biopsy it might help.

Cali -glad you guys have a plan hun! Fxed for you!

Lotus - Oh NO!!!! I am so sorry hun!

Ali - Do you know why they are doing 2 biopsies? That is good news about the timing of the FET. It will help that it is flexible.

AFM - first bcp down the hatch last night! 13 more to go! I have my endo biopsy on Tuesday!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> L4hope - how was the endo biopsy? I will be doing that next week Tuesday and I am bit concerned about pain etc. Did you take any meds prior?
> 
> First - I agree do ask about the endo biopsy it might help.
> 
> Cali -glad you guys have a plan hun! Fxed for you!
> 
> Lotus - Oh NO!!!! I am so sorry hun!
> 
> Ali - Do you know why they are doing 2 biopsies? That is good news about the timing of the FET. It will help that it is flexible.
> 
> AFM - first bcp down the hatch last night! 13 more to go! I have my endo biopsy on Tuesday!

Yes, it is a special test where they take 2 biopsies and then analyze the lining to determine whether my lining is suitable for implantation. Apparently this test can tell if you are too soon, right on, or too late. Then using that information, they can recommend the proper protocol to get the lining perfect, and what day to do the real FET transfer the following cycle. In addition to that I get a scratch of the lining which is said to be beneficial for waking up the lining to be more fertile. So to me it is a win-win situation. Of course the cost of the trial cycle is about the same as a FET cycle.. $3K so it is pretty pricey.
I wanted to be absolutely sure that when we did the FET that we had all the answers we could possibly have about my chances. The embryos are 5AA (which are considered to be excellent) I do have elevated NK cells which we will account for with the IVIg and possible some other treatment? So finally we wanted to check the lining, and this is a new test that has not been done in the US before. It is a team of specialists in Spain that developed it, and in fact my biopsies will be flown to Spain for testing. They have expanded to Central and South America, as well as all over Europe. From what I gather my FS is the only FS in the US currently doing this test (course he could be boasting IDK). So that is the reason I'm having 2 biopsies! :wacko:


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Ali I'm sure you are getting excited now that things are rolling. I do think the patch will work for you. All of my cycles fresh/frozen have been medicated cycles. My last FET was on cycle day 26. Now I'm always down Regged first with Lupron even for FETs so I don't know if that makes a difference. But I think it's all about them having complete hormonal control. That's how they can schedule multiple women on the same day. But, it's always nice to be reassured and explained by your own doctor. :)
> 
> Well the only reason I'm questioning it is that the FS showed me the protocol for the biopsies and they distinctly showed the days that the biopsy should be and it said day 20 and day 22. So I don't know if that was just an example or whether that was set in stone? The thing is that this is supposed to be a test to see when my implantation window is, so it is supposed to be exact, then based on the day and the results they can determine if we should implant sooner or later. So, yes, I definitely need confirmation! I don't want to spend all this money on the trial only to have to repeat it :wacko:
> 
> Interesting that they did the lupron to downreg you before a FET. They haven't mentioned that, but I think if we are still having issues with my lining, they may have to do that. I really hated lupron, it gave me hives and horrible migraines, so hopefully I won't have to do that! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Absolutely your doc should explain and confirm everything for you. When you're paying thousands of dollars ttc you shouldn't have any questions about anything!! I haven't run across too many other ladies who have had Lupron for their FETs but hey if it works, and this time it did, I'm all for it. Lupron really is evil isn't it! It bothered me more than anything else I took. A close second though was the bcp they had me on. But hopefully you won't have to worry about it. Once they have your implantation window you'll be good to go!


----------



## L4hope

Ttcbaby, the endo biopsy really isn't that bad. I was dreading it too, but honestly after everything else you've survived up to now it's a breeze. I was told I could take ibuprofen two hours before the procedure. It's a bit uncomfortable and intense while its being done, but it's over in about 30 seconds. After that I felt fine. I took more ibuprofen just to be safe but I was fine. You can have some spotting after but I didn't have that. Don't even stress it's not as bad as you think it will be! :)


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ttcbaby, the endo biopsy really isn't that bad. I was dreading it too, but honestly after everything else you've survived up to now it's a breeze. I was told I could take ibuprofen two hours before the procedure. It's a bit uncomfortable and intense while its being done, but it's over in about 30 seconds. After that I felt fine. I took more ibuprofen just to be safe but I was fine. You can have some spotting after but I didn't have that. Don't even stress it's not as bad as you think it will be! :)

Good to know since I'm going to have 2 of them! :wacko: I figure it can't be as bad as them doing the trial transfer when my cervix was as tight as it was. That hurt so badly! I had to have a dilation to open it before he would even consider doing my IVF back in Sept. Or maybe the HSG? Is it at all like that?


----------



## BabyD225

So today is 8 weeks 1 day for me... going in a 6:00pm to see if all looks good and if the heart is still going strong. Fingers crossed for me/pray to whoever you pray to. Thanks for the support all! xo


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd for you BabyD keep us informed with the results :hugs: and sending you lots of :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks love! What's even worse is that my DH is away on a business trip and this is the first appointment that I'm going to solo. As if it wasn't anxiety producing enough! lol xo


----------



## Sandy83

Ah BabyD not good going solo but hopefully it's good news xxx


----------



## L4hope

Well obviously they do have to get through your cervix which can be tricky and sounds like you have a difficult cervix. But it gets intense when they are getting the tissue. But thankfully it is quick and once they are done scraping, pinching whatever they are doing to get the tissue, the pain goes away.


----------



## L4hope

Oops above was reply to Ali!


----------



## L4hope

Prayers your way babyD!! Sorry you have to go solo but hopefully you'll have good news to give hubby!


----------



## Edamame

Lotus- so sorry you are in limbo like this, it is the worst. I'm glad they're waiting on the mexo, just in case! I pray there is a baby in there!

BabyD- all my best wishes for your test today- I hope you see a lovely strong heartbeat!


----------



## alicatt

L4 - thanks! Yep I had a difficult cervix, but the dilation worked, and its easy to get in there now. :haha: OK, I will just be brave!

BabyD - GL and FX'd for good news! :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ali - I think you are doing the right thing by spending the additional funds now so that you save your frosties for the perfect cycle!

L4 - thanks, I will see if my dr will allow me to take anything as I am a baby...but yes you are right we have all already been through the ringer haven't we!

Babyd - praying hard for you hun! Please let us know what the dr says!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> ali - I think you are doing the right thing by spending the additional funds now so that you save your frosties for the perfect cycle!
> 
> L4 - thanks, I will see if my dr will allow me to take anything as I am a baby...but yes you are right we have all already been through the ringer haven't we!
> 
> Babyd - praying hard for you hun! Please let us know what the dr says!

TTC - yes, that was my thought too. I don't have funds for another IVF, its just too expensive with the added cost of donor sperm. I made 6 beautiful embryos last IVF, we used 2, so I have 4 left, they are all 5AA (which is amazing for a 40 yr old)!! The other thing was that this last IVF really took a lot out of me. I've bounced back now, but physically I was drained for about 6 weeks following my negative BETA. So I'm not sure I could handle a 3rd IVF at my age. So I literally need to make these last 4 embryos work! :thumbup: I would LOVE to have twins now, or 1 now and then another in about 16-24 months. So hoping for a miracle baby!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi All :wave:

I've read all your updates, the happy and the sad news. And I'm hoping for the best for everyone. 

I thought I'd share what my RE said when I spoke with him about the various options we've discussed on this thread:

- Baby aspirin: there is no reason to believe I have a clotting issue, so don't use it
- Endo scratch/biopsy: since I have had 2 early miscarriages, I don't have an implantation issue, so don't need this
- FET vs fresh IVF w/PGD: use the :cold:s first. If they don't work, try PGD next
- Immune issues: this might be disappointing to some of you, so I just wanted to warn you. He called it "quackery".

He also said that the miscarriages are due to genetic abnormalities, which can be expected due to my age. We are concerned about a twin pregnancy, but the RE recommended we transfer 2 next time, since the miscarriages demonstrate that the probability of both being viable is slimmer than most women's chances.

So, that's what I learned. I hope it helps someone else out there too.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody!!! Can anyone chime in on my blood levels from today?? I've been taking Lupron/menopur/gonal for 5 days now. They told me things looked fine, not much happening, but that that was normal. She counted about 7 on each side and I think the biggest follie was like 9 or 10. Here are the numbers they gave me:

BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 269
LH Level: 3.51
P4 Level: 0.337

Anyone know whether this is good, bad or even just indifferent??


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> ali - I think you are doing the right thing by spending the additional funds now so that you save your frosties for the perfect cycle!
> 
> L4 - thanks, I will see if my dr will allow me to take anything as I am a baby...but yes you are right we have all already been through the ringer haven't we!
> 
> Babyd - praying hard for you hun! Please let us know what the dr says!
> 
> TTC - yes, that was my thought too. I don't have funds for another IVF, its just too expensive with the added cost of donor sperm. I made 6 beautiful embryos last IVF, we used 2, so I have 4 left, they are all 5AA (which is amazing for a 40 yr old)!! The other thing was that this last IVF really took a lot out of me. I've bounced back now, but physically I was drained for about 6 weeks following my negative BETA. So I'm not sure I could handle a 3rd IVF at my age. So I literally need to make these last 4 embryos work! :thumbup: I would LOVE to have twins now, or 1 now and then another in about 16-24 months. So hoping for a miracle baby!Click to expand...

I am pulling for you BIG TIME!!!! I'm so psyched you're getting started!!


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> So today is 8 weeks 1 day for me... going in a 6:00pm to see if all looks good and if the heart is still going strong. Fingers crossed for me/pray to whoever you pray to. Thanks for the support all! xo

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey everybody!!! Can anyone chime in on my blood levels from today?? I've been taking Lupron/menopur/gonal for 5 days now. They told me things looked fine, not much happening, but that that was normal. She counted about 7 on each side and I think the biggest follie was like 9 or 10. Here are the numbers they gave me:
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 269
> LH Level: 3.51
> P4 Level: 0.337
> 
> Anyone know whether this is good, bad or even just indifferent??

Everything looks good to me too! Course I don't have an MD behind my name :haha: 

They say that your E2 levels should be between 200-600 per mature follicle, so 269 is perfectly within range, and 7 on each side is great, they like to see between 10-20 follicles in total, more than that and you risk getting OHSS, and 15 is their goal :) So I'd say you are right on track. P4 should be under 1, and LH needs to stay low at this point as you don't want to ovulate early! An ovulation kit test will show positive if your LH is above 20, but some peoples LH spike as high as 60! So 3.5 sounds good to me. 
Did they decide to up your doses at all or just continue with the dose you are on? I was a late bloomer, my follicles took like 10-12 days of stims to become ripe. Others only took 7-8. You may take a few more days, but IMO let them take their time ripening, that way they are more uniform in size and you'll have a better chance of getting nice eggs! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody!!! Can anyone chime in on my blood levels from today?? I've been taking Lupron/menopur/gonal for 5 days now. They told me things looked fine, not much happening, but that that was normal. She counted about 7 on each side and I think the biggest follie was like 9 or 10. Here are the numbers they gave me:
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 269
> LH Level: 3.51
> P4 Level: 0.337
> 
> Anyone know whether this is good, bad or even just indifferent??
> 
> Everything looks good to me too! Course I don't have an MD behind my name :haha:
> 
> They say that your E2 levels should be between 200-600 per mature follicle, so 269 is perfectly within range, and 7 on each side is great, they like to see between 10-20 follicles in total, more than that and you risk getting OHSS, and 15 is their goal :) So I'd say you are right on track. P4 should be under 1, and LH needs to stay low at this point as you don't want to ovulate early! An ovulation kit test will show positive if your LH is above 20, but some peoples LH spike as high as 60! So 3.5 sounds good to me.
> Did they decide to up your doses at all or just continue with the dose you are on? I was a late bloomer, my follicles took like 10-12 days of stims to become ripe. Others only took 7-8. You may take a few more days, but IMO let them take their time ripening, that way they are more uniform in size and you'll have a better chance of getting nice eggs! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Ali!! They told me to continue w/ the same dosages and I'll go back in again on Friday. So curious about how long I'll be stimming for! The nurse practitioner made a comment that I may be "gathering eggs with the Easter Bunny"...cracked me up!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: I agree with Ali. That's a really good report all around!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody!!! Can anyone chime in on my blood levels from today?? I've been taking Lupron/menopur/gonal for 5 days now. They told me things looked fine, not much happening, but that that was normal. She counted about 7 on each side and I think the biggest follie was like 9 or 10. Here are the numbers they gave me:
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 269
> LH Level: 3.51
> P4 Level: 0.337
> 
> Anyone know whether this is good, bad or even just indifferent??
> 
> Everything looks good to me too! Course I don't have an MD behind my name :haha:
> 
> They say that your E2 levels should be between 200-600 per mature follicle, so 269 is perfectly within range, and 7 on each side is great, they like to see between 10-20 follicles in total, more than that and you risk getting OHSS, and 15 is their goal :) So I'd say you are right on track. P4 should be under 1, and LH needs to stay low at this point as you don't want to ovulate early! An ovulation kit test will show positive if your LH is above 20, but some peoples LH spike as high as 60! So 3.5 sounds good to me.
> Did they decide to up your doses at all or just continue with the dose you are on? I was a late bloomer, my follicles took like 10-12 days of stims to become ripe. Others only took 7-8. You may take a few more days, but IMO let them take their time ripening, that way they are more uniform in size and you'll have a better chance of getting nice eggs! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info Ali!! They told me to continue w/ the same dosages and I'll go back in again on Friday. So curious about how long I'll be stimming for! The nurse practitioner made a comment that I may be "gathering eggs with the Easter Bunny"...cracked me up!!!Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA.. That is too funny! My FS office is mostly Jewish so they are shutting down for Passover next week or at least part of the week. I'm going in again on Friday of this week, and then Thursday next week. 

Can't wait to hear how your next visit goes on Friday!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Hi All :wave:
> 
> I've read all your updates, the happy and the sad news. And I'm hoping for the best for everyone.
> 
> I thought I'd share what my RE said when I spoke with him about the various options we've discussed on this thread:
> 
> - Baby aspirin: there is no reason to believe I have a clotting issue, so don't use it
> - Endo scratch/biopsy: since I have had 2 early miscarriages, I don't have an implantation issue, so don't need this
> - FET vs fresh IVF w/PGD: use the :cold:s first. If they don't work, try PGD next
> - Immune issues: this might be disappointing to some of you, so I just wanted to warn you. He called it "quackery".
> 
> He also said that the miscarriages are due to genetic abnormalities, which can be expected due to my age. We are concerned about a twin pregnancy, but the RE recommended we transfer 2 next time, since the miscarriages demonstrate that the probability of both being viable is slimmer than most women's chances.
> 
> So, that's what I learned. I hope it helps someone else out there too.

Interesting to hear different outtakes on IVF. Your FS is definitely more conservative in his approach than mine. There is in fact a lot of positive research behind autoimmune testing and infertility. I've read several of the journal articles and while I'm not convinced they have figured out why it causes problems, they have found methods that seem to improve the outcomes. In the studies women are going on to have healthy babies while using these new treatments, so it can't just be bad chromosomes or genetic abnormalities at fault. 

Who knows maybe its just a law of averages, that eventually one of our embryos will stick and we'll get our miracle, and in the end how we got there will be irrelevant! :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - I am so hoping one or two of your frosties are your forever babies. IUI took a lot out of me with me forming cysts so I am a bit concerned about my upcoming IVF, so I know what you mean about the physical aspect.

First try - glad you have a plan hun. I know many REs don't believe in the immune thing.

Turkey - looks good to me. I think Ali had a great explanation.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - I am so hoping one or two of your frosties are your forever babies. IUI took a lot out of me with me forming cysts so I am a bit concerned about my upcoming IVF, so I know what you mean about the physical aspect.
> 
> First try - glad you have a plan hun. I know many REs don't believe in the immune thing.
> 
> Turkey - looks good to me. I think Ali had a great explanation.

What meds are you on? I think that some meds have a higher risk for cysts than others. For example I've heard a lot more women on clomid and gonal F get cysts, and less so on menopur and bravelle. I don't know if there is any scientific fact about it, but I think I've read that about clomid and gonal F. :shrug:


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD, Any news, thinking of you :hug: xx


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody!!! Can anyone chime in on my blood levels from today?? I've been taking Lupron/menopur/gonal for 5 days now. They told me things looked fine, not much happening, but that that was normal. She counted about 7 on each side and I think the biggest follie was like 9 or 10. Here are the numbers they gave me:
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 269
> LH Level: 3.51
> P4 Level: 0.337
> 
> Anyone know whether this is good, bad or even just indifferent??
> 
> Everything looks good to me too! Course I don't have an MD behind my name :haha:
> 
> They say that your E2 levels should be between 200-600 per mature follicle, so 269 is perfectly within range, and 7 on each side is great, they like to see between 10-20 follicles in total, more than that and you risk getting OHSS, and 15 is their goal :) So I'd say you are right on track. P4 should be under 1, and LH needs to stay low at this point as you don't want to ovulate early! An ovulation kit test will show positive if your LH is above 20, but some peoples LH spike as high as 60! So 3.5 sounds good to me.
> Did they decide to up your doses at all or just continue with the dose you are on? I was a late bloomer, my follicles took like 10-12 days of stims to become ripe. Others only took 7-8. You may take a few more days, but IMO let them take their time ripening, that way they are more uniform in size and you'll have a better chance of getting nice eggs! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info Ali!! They told me to continue w/ the same dosages and I'll go back in again on Friday. So curious about how long I'll be stimming for! The nurse practitioner made a comment that I may be "gathering eggs with the Easter Bunny"...cracked me up!!!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA.. That is too funny! My FS office is mostly Jewish so they are shutting down for Passover next week or at least part of the week. I'm going in again on Friday of this week, and then Thursday next week.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how your next visit goes on Friday!Click to expand...

The office CLOSES? I don't get that. What if its your day three? Or any important day in your cycle? Im pretty sure my office is always open, at least I've never heard of them closing. It's pretty big, and there are 5 or 6 offices...maybe they just have enough coverage? 4 docs, but a couple of nurse practitioners too...interesting.


----------



## everhopeful

First - very interesting information that your FS gave you. My FS has very different thoughts but I guess that is the case with most professions. I have been found to have a high level of NK cells and am having early miscarriages which are very closely linked together here in the UK. My clinic does in fact have a very high percentage of pregnancies from using steroids and IVig for ladies with this problem. But I guess in another location a doctors findings may be very different depending on what they research to possibly be the cause? All interesting and all worth considering as I don't think anyone can ever tell you exactly 'why' when so much of it is down to chance...

BabyD - hoping you had an excellent scan yesterday...

Turkey - looks good to me..

Hope everyone else is doing well!!
xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hey girls...I feel like someone may have just asked this question, do I apologize in advance, but can I get my roots done while on the stim meds?? I'm off next week for spring break (hurray!!!) and it was on my to-do list. Is it a no-no??


----------



## everhopeful

It is a no no whilst pregnant or PUPO - not sure about whilst stimming??? Sorry, can't be of much help. 
xx


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> It is a no no whilst pregnant or PUPO - not sure about whilst stimming??? Sorry, can't be of much help.
> xx

Yeah...that's why I was hoping to squeeze it in before being PUPO...thanks anyway!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey girls...I feel like someone may have just asked this question, do I apologize in advance, but can I get my roots done while on the stim meds?? I'm off next week for spring break (hurray!!!) and it was on my to-do list. Is it a no-no??

I did it while stimming, but maybe I shouldn't have? I was trying to get it done before I was actually considered pregnant :shrug: I do know that Aveda (sp) is throughout the US and they have a supposedly pregnancy safe dye that they use. I have always planned on researching that more when I got pregnant, but unfortunately that hasn't happened. I won't have much choice but to color my hair while pregnant, as my roots are horribly grey :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

I go to Aveda and you can get highlights while pg. I went twice when I was and disclosed it and since it's not on the scalp it's safe.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> I go to Aveda and you can get highlights while pg. I went twice when I was and disclosed it and since it's not on the scalp it's safe.

Very interesting...do you mean you can get highlights at an Aveda Salon in particular? Or that highlights in general are ok cuz they're not on the scalp?? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...I feel like someone may have just asked this question, do I apologize in advance, but can I get my roots done while on the stim meds?? I'm off next week for spring break (hurray!!!) and it was on my to-do list. Is it a no-no??
> 
> I did it while stimming, but maybe I shouldn't have? I was trying to get it done before I was actually considered pregnant :shrug: I do know that Aveda (sp) is throughout the US and they have a supposedly pregnancy safe dye that they use. I have always planned on researching that more when I got pregnant, but unfortunately that hasn't happened. I won't have much choice but to color my hair while pregnant, as my roots are horribly grey :cry:Click to expand...

That's my feeling exactly...wanna do it now, just in case things go well and then I'm outta luck hair-wise!!! I'll survive mind you, but I may frighten passersby!!


----------



## FirstTry

TTC: I got cysts with my IUIs as well, using Gonal-F, but they never prevented me from producing eggs or starting the next cycle. The only downside was continuing to feel bloated.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...I feel like someone may have just asked this question, do I apologize in advance, but can I get my roots done while on the stim meds?? I'm off next week for spring break (hurray!!!) and it was on my to-do list. Is it a no-no??
> 
> I did it while stimming, but maybe I shouldn't have? I was trying to get it done before I was actually considered pregnant :shrug: I do know that Aveda (sp) is throughout the US and they have a supposedly pregnancy safe dye that they use. I have always planned on researching that more when I got pregnant, but unfortunately that hasn't happened. I won't have much choice but to color my hair while pregnant, as my roots are horribly grey :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> That's my feeling exactly...wanna do it now, just in case things go well and then I'm outta luck hair-wise!!! I'll survive mind you, but I may frighten passersby!!Click to expand...

I got mine done just after my last BFN in January and I have quite the skunk line :cry: I moved back to my natural color in hopes that it wouldn't be too bad if I didn't color it for a few months, but at 2 months, I'm in desperate need of a color. 

OK so here is an interesting article about the 'safe' dyes:
https://www.thedailygreen.com/living-green/blogs/organic-parenting/non-toxic-hair-dyes-55021302

So it sounds like even the best of them still have 1-3% oxidizing chemicals and that is the issue, however Aveda and the others listed are way better than the traditional colors that are almost 100% synthetic and petroleum-based. So now that I have this list, I think I will opt for the in-home color options (that they list), and do my color myself, and just time it so that I don't do it during the first trimester! Or move back to highlights, but have them done at Aveda (there is one about 2 miles from my house), as that would be even better (but pricier) as I'd get highlights that don't touch my scalp with the mostly organic dye.

I think in the end it is up to the individual.. how far do you want to take keeping your body pure vs. looking like a skunk? Hard decisions ladies! :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus! Hope all is okay at the appt today and they are able to figure out what's going on!

Babyd: hope all is okay with you .


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got the blood test and am waiting for my ultrasound in an hour. We treated ourselves to bagels and are trying to have a nice morning despite the circumstances.


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies hope everyone is doing ok..
Just to update that I'll b starting Stims this Friday and will b going in for my first scan 6 days later.. Anxious and excited at the same time :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

AF came! Yay! I am pretty sure time it's the real deal since I came off the bcp! I'll call the clinic in a bit and prob have scan Friday.. Let's get this party stared!

Flowermal glad you are starting!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Mo!!! :happydance: You have waited a while for this. Good luck.


----------



## Flowermal

MoBaby said:


> AF came! Yay! I am pretty sure time it's the real deal since I came off the bcp! I'll call the clinic in a bit and prob have scan Friday.. Let's get this party stared!
> 
> Flowermal glad you are starting!

Yay to starting :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Flower: it will be fine, nothing to be anxious about.


----------



## L4hope

Flower it's very normal to have all kinds of emotions going through IVF but mostly you should be excited!

Mo yay for AF and getting your show on the road! :wohoo: You have definitely waited long enough. 

Lotus I'm glad hubby is with you today. Will be thinking of you and hoping you can get some clarity on this situation. :hugs:

BabyD thinking of you and hoping you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Lotus - glad you have your DH back, and I hope you get some clarity today, and hopefully are out of limbo soon! Personally I hope that they find a little being and its in the center of your uterus, and everything is OK! :thumbup:

Flowermal & Mo & First - yay for getting started :thumbup: This thread is getting exciting again! :thumbup:

Even though I'm not doing an actual FET this month, we all started within a few days of each other, so it will be interesting to see how it all unfolds.

Here is to BFP's for everyone! 

:dust:


----------



## Edamame

alicatt said:


> Lotus - glad you have your DH back, and I hope you get some clarity today, and hopefully are out of limbo soon! Personally I hope that they find a little being and its in the center of your uterus, and everything is OK! :thumbup:
> 
> Flowermal & Mo & First - yay for getting started :thumbup: This thread is getting exciting again! :thumbup:
> 
> Even though I'm not doing an actual FET this month, we all started within a few days of each other, so it will be interesting to see how it all unfolds.
> 
> Here is to BFP's for everyone!
> 
> :dust:

Ditto! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - In the past I was on gonal F....So I would say yes. I don't know what meds the dr is giving me for my IVF, I wont find out till I get over there on Apirl 8th.

Mo and Flowermal - woohoo!!!!!

AFM - I got my blood work back today....which was on cd4

FSH - 4.6
E2 - 47.6
LH - 4.1

I hope those numbers are ok because I already started down regging.


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies hope everyone is doing ok..
> Just to update that I'll b starting Stims this Friday and will b going in for my first scan 6 days later.. Anxious and excited at the same time :wacko:

EXCITING!!! What will you be taking?


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> AF came! Yay! I am pretty sure time it's the real deal since I came off the bcp! I'll call the clinic in a bit and prob have scan Friday.. Let's get this party stared!
> 
> Flowermal glad you are starting!

Hurray!! Glad to hear!


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - so glad the bcp worked for you! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I was just admitted to the hospital. I'm in a room waiting for the Dr and will be having surgery in a few hours. They found a lot of fluid (most likely blood) in my pelvic area because the tube is most likely rupturing. Hcg went from 4072 two days ago to 5119, and nothing was seen in the uterus today, so it is not progressing like a normal pregnancy. We are absolutely devastated, but want to make sure I am ok and are just looking toward the future, probably a year from now, when we can try again. Much love, ladies! Will update later.


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus thinking of you and hope you are ok and everything goes well with the surgery :hug: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus!!! Sooo sorry :( recover quick and thinking of you :( soooo sorry :(


----------



## alicatt

Lotus - big hugs, I hope the surgery goes well. Please keep us posted!!! :hug:


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - In the past I was on gonal F....So I would say yes. I don't know what meds the dr is giving me for my IVF, I wont find out till I get over there on Apirl 8th.
> 
> Mo and Flowermal - woohoo!!!!!
> 
> AFM - I got my blood work back today....which was on cd4
> 
> FSH - 4.6
> E2 - 47.6
> LH - 4.1
> 
> I hope those numbers are ok because I already started down regging.


TTC -those numbers look great! This page has a great explanation of what your levels should be: https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - thinking of you and sending you a massive hug!! Look after yourself, xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Oh Lotus, I'm so sorry. Glad your DH is with you. Wishing you a safe and quick recovery. :hugs:

Turkey - I asked my OB yesterday all of my "vanity" questions - hair colour, nail colour. She said all is safe and will not reach or harm the baby. The biggest concern with computing hair while pregnant is that some may fall out. That being said, I have waited until I'm in my 2nd trimester and am only getting highlights - being overly cautious. April 6 is my salon day - wash this grey right out of my hair!!

To everyone getting started - good luck!!:dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ali! I was a little worried so I have been googling!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - Oh no hun....I am so sorry to hear this!!!! I will be praying that is ok.

It seems that ectopic's are more common in IVF than ppl think. I have seen this happen more and more often. When first reading I saw that ectopics were rare in IVF. If the dr puts the embie in the right place...why does it swim up the tube? Oh just another thing to worry about.


----------



## Edamame

Lotus I am so sorry to hear that. I hope surgery goes well and that you are ok. I just wish things would go easier.


----------



## MoBaby

ttc actually the risk is double from the risk of non-ivf pregnancies. Its like 4 % vs 1-2 %. Pt who have tubal issues, endometrosis and previous ectopic pg have the highest chance. Its a misconception that ectopic risk is lower


----------



## Babiesimready

Lotus I'm soooo sorry, I hope you get better. Having fluid in the pelvic area can cause too much pain. Your health is the most important factor and I pray they're able to clean things up and get you back on track again...feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## L4hope

:hug: So sorry Lotus! I hope that your surgery goes well and you physically heal quickly. I know the rest will take time. Know that you have support here. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lotus - :hugs: I'm so so sorry you're going through this. I hope you have a speedy recovery and you guys can get back to trying to build your family :hugs: 

Mo - yay for getting AF! It's about time girl! :happydance:

I know for sure I'm missing people but I've really only scanned through the last couple of pages. I hope you're all doing well and you're all in my thoughts!


----------



## Mells54

So much going on here. Hard to keep up!

Lotus, big hugs to you dear. 

I have my WTF appt on 28 Mar, hopefully some answers on what to do next. 

Thinking of you all!


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> I was just admitted to the hospital. I'm in a room waiting for the Dr and will be having surgery in a few hours. They found a lot of fluid (most likely blood) in my pelvic area because the tube is most likely rupturing. Hcg went from 4072 two days ago to 5119, and nothing was seen in the uterus today, so it is not progressing like a normal pregnancy. We are absolutely devastated, but want to make sure I am ok and are just looking toward the future, probably a year from now, when we can try again. Much love, ladies! Will update later.

Oh no!! So sorry to hear this. Thank goodness your DH is with you. Thinking of you...


----------



## Turkey16

WannabeeMum said:


> Oh Lotus, I'm so sorry. Glad your DH is with you. Wishing you a safe and quick recovery. :hugs:
> 
> Turkey - I asked my OB yesterday all of my "vanity" questions - hair colour, nail colour. She said all is safe and will not reach or harm the baby. The biggest concern with computing hair while pregnant is that some may fall out. That being said, I have waited until I'm in my 2nd trimester and am only getting highlights - being overly cautious. April 6 is my salon day - wash this grey right out of my hair!!
> 
> To everyone getting started - good luck!!:dust::dust:

Great info...thanks for sharing. I am with you as far as being overly cautious while pregnant, or even PUPO, but I have no idea what is ok when it comes to stimming. Did you color your hair while on your meds?? It sounds like your OB thinks its ok...maybe I'll ask my RE while I'm there on Friday...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mobaby - thanks for telling me, I had no idea ectopics were higher in Ivf pregnancies.


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey16 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope everyone is doing ok..
> Just to update that I'll b starting Stims this Friday and will b going in for my first scan 6 days later.. Anxious and excited at the same time :wacko:
> 
> EXCITING!!! What will you be taking?Click to expand...

Heya I'll b taking Puregon


----------



## Flowermal

Lotus sending big :hugs: your way.. Wishing u a speedy recovery and pls have lotsa rest.. Great that hubby is with you :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Turkey16 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lotus, I'm so sorry. Glad your DH is with you. Wishing you a safe and quick recovery. :hugs:
> 
> Turkey - I asked my OB yesterday all of my "vanity" questions - hair colour, nail colour. She said all is safe and will not reach or harm the baby. The biggest concern with computing hair while pregnant is that some may fall out. That being said, I have waited until I'm in my 2nd trimester and am only getting highlights - being overly cautious. April 6 is my salon day - wash this grey right out of my hair!!
> 
> To everyone getting started - good luck!!:dust::dust:
> 
> Great info...thanks for sharing. I am with you as far as being overly cautious while pregnant, or even PUPO, but I have no idea what is ok when it comes to stimming. Did you color your hair while on your meds?? It sounds like your OB thinks its ok...maybe I'll ask my RE while I'm there on Friday...Click to expand...

I didn't while stimming. Not that it was planned, but I had my hair done the month before so was all good and didn't need it. I always go to an Aveda salon and have never had any issues. Mostly concerned with the smell.


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope everyone is doing ok..
> Just to update that I'll b starting Stims this Friday and will b going in for my first scan 6 days later.. Anxious and excited at the same time :wacko:
> 
> EXCITING!!! What will you be taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Heya I'll b taking PuregonClick to expand...

Pretty exciting!!! I've never heard of that one, but I am a rookie for sure. Good luck!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope everyone is doing ok..
> Just to update that I'll b starting Stims this Friday and will b going in for my first scan 6 days later.. Anxious and excited at the same time :wacko:
> 
> EXCITING!!! What will you be taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Heya I'll b taking PuregonClick to expand...
> 
> Pretty exciting!!! I've never heard of that one, but I am a rookie for sure. Good luck!!Click to expand...

I think it's the European equivalent of follistim, or gonal f


----------



## Flowermal

Yup I think Alicatt is right :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm sorry I haven't done personals, I promise I will catch up with everyone soon. The surgery went fine, although they did have to remove my left tube, which had the "mass" in it and had also been blocked previously by endometriosis. I don't know if they figured out if it was the embryo in the tube, but I'm sure it was. What else could it be if I had high HCG numbers and it had a blood supply? I am in a lot of pain physically and emotionally, and so glad my honey is here with me, although I think he will have to leave in a few days. :cry: He really needs to go back ASAP to make sure it doesn't look like he is taking advantage of the people he is working for. Reputation is everything with those folks. So... I am planning to do lots of yoga once I am cleared to exercise and use that time to get my mind and body back. I'm also doing research on finding companies that provide IVF coverage to their employees. I am desperate to try again and we can't take out more loans to pay for it. This IF stuff is so unfair. I am feeling extremely angry and frustrated that we have to go through so much to do such a natural thing.

I hope you are all well. Good luck to those who are stimming and congrats to those whose pregnancies are progressing. :hugs:


----------



## Babiesimready

Women on this forum are just so strong...like so strong.
Lotus sorry about the ectopic...I hope you can dust yourself off and try again, you'll soon have your forever baby :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

I'm thinking about you, Lotus. What a difficult time. I hope that you have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Lotus- I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm so sorry you had to experience and ectopic... but I'm happy you're relieved of pain finally. I think it's a grea idea to keep looking for companies that give great insurance- I've thought of that as well. Hugs to you through a speedy recovery. xo

As for what's going on with me... I will upload a picture of my current sonogram.. My baby is measuring 6 days behind.. still a sign of something wrong. The heartbeat went up to 153bpm. I went to my regular OBGYN instead of the RE. I'm so comfortable with him and I just needed a second opinion for peace of mind. I left the RE on Tuesday hysterically crying. The waiting for miscarriage or success is just torture. Going to my OB made me so much more relaxed. He said, let's be optimistic.. there is a 50/50 shot. At around 10-11 weeks if it is still going we will be doing testing to see if we can find a chromosomal abnormality. I see him again next Friday... so just more waiting and wishing.
 



Attached Files:







sono.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - I am so sorry you are going through this hun! Sending you tons of love and healing energy

Babyd- I was worried about you when we didn't hear from your yesterday...aww look at that lil bub! I am so sorry this is carrying on but I am praying for a positive outcome. Also, it is good you have your OB that you can lean on and trust during a time like this.


----------



## L4hope

Lotus again so sorry for all that you're going through! :hug: I can't remember if you have any specific IF diagnosis? I have a coworker who was getting if treatment and not successful. Then her regular OB suggested removing the one ovary/tube that she was having a lot of problems with. She was hesitant but went ahead with the surgery. A few months later she got pregnant naturally. I know nothing makes what you're going through any easier but know there is still hope! :hugs:

BabyD I'm so sorry you are still in limbo. I can only imagine the emotions you are feeling. I'm glad you have an OB that you trust as another medical opinion. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

L4hope said:


> Lotus again so sorry for all that you're going through! :hug: I can't remember if you have any specific IF diagnosis? I have a coworker who was getting if treatment and not successful. Then her regular OB suggested removing the one ovary/tube that she was having a lot of problems with. She was hesitant but went ahead with the surgery. A few months later she got pregnant naturally. I know nothing makes what you're going through any easier but know there is still hope! :hugs:
> 
> BabyD I'm so sorry you are still in limbo. I can only imagine the emotions you are feeling. I'm glad you have an OB that you trust as another medical opinion. :hugs:

I just have endometriosis and when we did the Kruger Strict criteria SA, we found that the sperm has difficultly fertilizing the egg. That's why we used ICSI. Who knows, though. It could work. :shrug:


----------



## Edamame

I'm so sorry Lotus. I wish I could do or say more to help. I hope you are able to find a company that provides coverage. Hardly anyone does on the west side of the country, my RE says, although it is very common on the East Coast. We got a loan to do the fresh IVF, and I'm so glad we got frosties. If these last four don't work I don't know what we'll do. 

BabyD- 50/50 isn't awesome, but it is still a great chance of success!! I hope the little one keeps growing strong!

Off to the clinic for my endometrial biopsy in about half an hour. Really hoping it is over quickly! Nothing I hate more than that f**ing speculum!


----------



## alicatt

Lotus - glad to hear from you and to hear that the surgery went well. Are they going to test the mass they removed? I hope so! It will tell them a lot about what is going on. I'm also glad your DH is there for you now. I'm sure that in time you will be able to exercise and meditate and come to terms with this, but for now it is totally natural to be in pain both physically and mentally. So do what you need to do to work through it and :cry: if that is what you need to do. Big :hug: 

BabyD - 50/50 is way better than what your RE was stating, and I'd take those odds right now :thumbup: I'm a positive person by nature, so I'd look at this as a glass is half full type situation and think as positive as I can. I'm pulling for you to have a happy ending here! :hug:

Edamame - best of luck with the biopsy, let us know how it goes!!! I'm supposed to have 2 in 10-15 days time. Here is hoping that it is easy and it leads to a BFP!!!

AFM - I increased my dose to 2 patches of estrogen today (the vivelle dot). Even before I increased the dose I had a HUGE tension headache. I think perhaps it was caused by the paint fumes in my house. I had all the common areas painted the past few days, and I think it got to me. I am still dealing with a headache now too. :grr: I go to see the FS in the morning to see how my lining is going. I think at this point it should be in the 6-8mm stage. I guess we'll see tomorrow!

:hi: to everyone else! I hope everyone is stimming and feeling well!


----------



## Edamame

Alicatt- sorry you got such a bad headache- I hope you are done painting! Good luck tomorrow, looking forward to hearing how your lining looks! The scratch was not as quick as I was expecting. He put the speculum in, then the biopsy straw/rod thingy, and scraped for a full minute. I thought it was going to be more like a pap smear. It hurt and made me very crampy instantly. Fortunately there was another doctor there to hold my hand. :) I tried to take deep slow breaths while it was happening, and once it was done I recovered fairly quickly, although I'm spotting and a bit crampy still. They gave me four ibuprofen and said I can take four more this evening. So, not the most fun I've had, but definitely doable!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> Alicatt- sorry you got such a bad headache- I hope you are done painting! Good luck tomorrow, looking forward to hearing how your lining looks! The scratch was not as quick as I was expecting. He put the speculum in, then the biopsy straw/rod thingy, and scraped for a full minute. I thought it was going to be more like a pap smear. It hurt and made me very crampy instantly. Fortunately there was another doctor there to hold my hand. :) I tried to take deep slow breaths while it was happening, and once it was done I recovered fairly quickly, although I'm spotting and a bit crampy still. They gave me four ibuprofen and said I can take four more this evening. So, not the most fun I've had, but definitely doable!

WHEW! Sorry that sounded a little rougher then you imagined, but it's over now and I'm sure you'll feel a lot better tomorrow! Let's hope it is all worth it in the end :thumbup: I'll let you all know how my lining is tomorrow, here is hoping for it to be coming along on schedule!


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus: I am sooo sorry about everything you are going through :( I hope you heal well but emotionally and physically. 

Babyd: I commented on another thread but I think its great baby has a strong HB. And it has grown compared to last week. Glad you were able to get a second op from your OB. I hope this all works out for you! Fx!

I have my ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow am at 7. Only a bit over 12 hrs to go. I so hope this has worked. It sure does feel like it lol. I will update!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Lotus: I am sooo sorry about everything you are going through :( I hope you heal well but emotionally and physically.
> 
> Babyd: I commented on another thread but I think its great baby has a strong HB. And it has grown compared to last week. Glad you were able to get a second op from your OB. I hope this all works out for you! Fx!
> 
> I have my ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow am at 7. Only a bit over 12 hrs to go. I so hope this has worked. It sure does feel like it lol. I will update!!

Good luck Mo! I hope you get some well deserved good news! I too am heading in tomorrow for US to see how my lining is progressing.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Lotus - that sounds terrible. I'm hoping that you have a quick recovery and am so happy to hear that DH is by your side. What a traumatic experience you've been through. Hopefully the worst is over and your OB can find out what happened and put a plan in place to get you your :bfp:

BabyD - a 50% chance is great! I've heard of people having successful pregnancies with a lot less chance than that. I am keeping my FX'd for you. 

Mo - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Lotus: I am sooo sorry about everything you are going through :( I hope you heal well but emotionally and physically.
> 
> Babyd: I commented on another thread but I think its great baby has a strong HB. And it has grown compared to last week. Glad you were able to get a second op from your OB. I hope this all works out for you! Fx!
> 
> I have my ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow am at 7. Only a bit over 12 hrs to go. I so hope this has worked. It sure does feel like it lol. I will update!!
> 
> Good luck Mo! I hope you get some well deserved good news! I too am heading in tomorrow for US to see how my lining is progressing.Click to expand...

Good luck to both you guys!!! I have an appt. early tomorrow morning too!!


----------



## alicatt

Good luck to you too Turkey!


----------



## Flowermal

Lotus: so sorry you are going through this.. Wishing you a speedy recovery and pls rest as much as you can dear :hugs:

Mo, Alicatt, turkey, gd luck at your appts :) 

AFM: just had my first stimms jab.. Drinking lotsa water and taking as much protein as I can.. Guess have to get used to jabbing twice now.. Hoping and praying I don't develop OHSS.. Really wouldn't be able to go through this without you ladies


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, Thinking of you and hope you have a quick and healthy recovery :hug:

BabyD, Keep faith this could turn out to be your forever baby fx'd sending you lots of :dust:

Mo, Ali & Turkey, good luck for you appt today :hugs:

Flowermal, great news on starting to stim you will be fine and only feel like a pin cushion for a couple of weeks but will be worth it :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - I am so sorry for what you are going through. Wishing you a very speedy recovery, but take it easy on yourself. 

babyD - all sounds very promising to me. Keep thinking positive... xx

Flowermal - Great to be starting the stimming - not long to go now!

Ali, Mo and Turkey - hope your apts go well

AFM - I have a lining check on Wednesday - if all is well I will have 6 days of progesterone and then have the FET!!! very excited!!

xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!! Waiting for doc right now. Just asked the nurse practitioner about the highlights/hair dye while stimming and she said no problem up to the transfer....after that its a no-no for the first 12 weeks. Just thought I'd share. Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## MoBaby

Good day all- I don't know whether I should be happy or sad. Lining was a lot better but still at 6 mm when it's usually under 4 on day 3. No more cysts. They want me to have another (the fifth one!) saline ultrasoUnd on Monday to make sure there is nothing in the uterus. I can't start any meds until then. The nurse said she would go over the ultrasound with my dr who isn't even in the office!I'm pissed because the nurse knew about the saline ultrasoud for weeks now and just threw it on me... I work an hour away on Monday and I am the only one covering my dept on Monday do how am I supposed to arrange that??? I'm a bit mad.


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Lotus: so sorry you are going through this.. Wishing you a speedy recovery and pls rest as much as you can dear :hugs:
> 
> Mo, Alicatt, turkey, gd luck at your appts :)
> 
> AFM: just had my first stimms jab.. Drinking lotsa water and taking as much protein as I can.. Guess have to get used to jabbing twice now.. Hoping and praying I don't develop OHSS.. Really wouldn't be able to go through this without you ladies

You're gonna be just fine!!! I'm doing four "jabs" a day, and other than being a pain in the butt (or the belly I suppose!!) it really is no big deal...you get used to it super quick!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Good day all- I don't know whether I should be happy or sad. Lining was a lot better but still at 6 mm when it's usually under 4 on day 3. No more cysts. They want me to have another (the fifth one!) saline ultrasoUnd on Monday to make sure there is nothing in the uterus. I can't start any meds until then. The nurse said she would go over the ultrasound with my dr who isn't even in the office!I'm pissed because the nurse knew about the saline ultrasoud for weeks now and just threw it on me... I work an hour away on Monday and I am the only one covering my dept on Monday do how am I supposed to arrange that??? I'm a bit mad.

That IS annoying. I guess you have to figure out a way to make it work...is the RE office open early?? Can you get there and back before you start at work?? Maybe they could do it Tuesday? Or do you work then too? Hmmm...wish I had a solution for you. The no more cyst news is good at least!!


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Lotus - I am so sorry for what you are going through. Wishing you a very speedy recovery, but take it easy on yourself.
> 
> babyD - all sounds very promising to me. Keep thinking positive... xx
> 
> Flowermal - Great to be starting the stimming - not long to go now!
> 
> Ali, Mo and Turkey - hope your apts go well
> 
> AFM - I have a lining check on Wednesday - if all is well I will have 6 days of progesterone and then have the FET!!! very excited!!
> 
> xx

That IS exciting Ever!!!! Good Luck!! When you say "6 days of progesterone" is that suppositories, or the dreaded shots?? I have the shots in my future and they're definitely giving me the heebie-jeebies already!!


----------



## alicatt

morning all.. I'm at the FS for my lining check.. we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Sandy83

Ever, great news not long now :happydance:

Ali & turkey, hope everything goes well :hugs:

Mo, sorry to hear about your nurse messing up with not telling you about scan next week it is so frustrating as we plan everything out! :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Mo - sorry to hear about your lining woes and saline test! I wonder what is going on in there? Why is it still so thick? I hope that you get to talk to the Dr and figure things out! If it were me I'd try to get the test rescheduled so that you aren't driving all over the place. I think sometimes they assume that we can drop everything and come running! :shrug: I really hope that you get things worked out, and that you can start soon :thumbup:

Ever & Turkey how have your appts gone?

AFM - lining went from 2.4mm on day 3 to 6.9mm on day 6. The Dr was really happy to see my lining he said it looks way better than last time. So hopefully this is a better course of action for me :thumbup: With Passover next week, I don't get to have another lining check until Thursday, so hopefully it stays on course. They also lowered my dose, initially I was supposed to step up to 3 patches on Sunday and then 4 on Wednesday but instead they just want me to do 3 and 3. I guess that makes sense since I'm already at almost 7mm :shrug:


----------



## Flowermal

Ever: all the best for the lining check.. Ur not too far off too! Yay!

Mo: it must b really frustrating.. You should tell them of your difficulties so that they can be more mindful in future 

Turkey: wow 4 shots?? You're such a strong woman.. Shall not complain about mine then :dohh: how did the appt go? 

Ali: hope your apps went well :)


----------



## Flowermal

Oops sorry Ali missed ur update :)


----------



## MoBaby

I worked it out. I had to have two other providers switch their schedule. They were more than willing but still pissed. So I can go at 1130 Monday and I'll be working with a couple other ppl who can cover my dept while I'm away. Re nurse said if things look okay on Monday we will start but I'm thinking otherwise now just because lining was still at 6. I hope I have some more bleeding between now and monday. Af has eased off after 2.5 days.

Ali I'm glad this cycle is looking awesome! I bet we end up cycling together!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I worked it out. I had to have two other providers switch their schedule. They were more than willing but still pissed. So I can go at 1130 Monday and I'll be working with a couple other ppl who can cover my dept while I'm away. Re nurse said if things look okay on Monday we will start but I'm thinking otherwise now just because lining was still at 6. I hope I have some more bleeding between now and monday. Af has eased off after 2.5 days.
> 
> Ali I'm glad this cycle is looking awesome! I bet we end up cycling together!

Glad you were able to get things re-organized! Sometimes I think this whole IF thing is for the birds, having to jump through all these hoops! :wacko:

I hope you are able to start, but at the same time you want it to be right. Have they discussed doing a scratch this cycle to help get your uterus to shed better to get a nice fresh lining? My AF was pretty light this cycle too, it seems like my body is rebelling and just not wanting to do what the FS wants. I think I really only bled for about 2-3 days, then had spotting for 2, now nothing. :shrug:


----------



## Turkey16

OK girls...I'm thinking my appt. went pretty well, at least there seemed to be some action compared to when I went on Tuesday!! The nurse practitioner said my lining was "gorgeous" (HA!) at 10.6. I asked her to write the follie info, so here it is:
Right: 1 @ 14.5 and 4 @ about 8.3
Left: 1 @ 18.7, 17.8, 16.3, 11.9, 10 and 9.9

I will get an email around 2:30ish that tells me what the "path forward" is, but the NP said she assumed they'd want to see me tomorrow! That means things are starting right?? Ahhhh! Anyone have any insight??? I'm feeling positive, but I don't really know what all this means!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> OK girls...I'm thinking my appt. went pretty well, at least there seemed to be some action compared to when I went on Tuesday!! The nurse practitioner said my lining was "gorgeous" (HA!) at 10.6. I asked her to write the follie info, so here it is:
> Right: 1 @ 14.5 and 4 @ about 8.3
> Left: 1 @ 18.7, 17.8, 16.3, 11.9, 10 and 9.9
> 
> I will get an email around 2:30ish that tells me what the "path forward" is, but the NP said she assumed they'd want to see me tomorrow! That means things are starting right?? Ahhhh! Anyone have any insight??? I'm feeling positive, but I don't really know what all this means!!!

YEP! Things are definitely starting to happen! Did they say anything about the lining, the ideal is a triple layer or so I've heard. I think they are waiting to see what your e2 level is before they decide what to do next. 

Depending on where that comes in at, I would think you'll have 1-2 more days stimming then trigger either Saturday night or Sunday night for ER 36 hours later. If you were to trigger today you'd probably only get 3-4 follicles mature. They are probably hoping to get the smaller ones to catch up, you can assume that follicles grow 1-2mm a day, then they will continue to mature after trigger. Are you taking ganirelix or lupron? They will stop the biggest one from ovulating so the others can catch up! Or at least that is what they are supposed to do :thumbup: Sounds like a great visit to me! Congrats!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> OK girls...I'm thinking my appt. went pretty well, at least there seemed to be some action compared to when I went on Tuesday!! The nurse practitioner said my lining was "gorgeous" (HA!) at 10.6. I asked her to write the follie info, so here it is:
> Right: 1 @ 14.5 and 4 @ about 8.3
> Left: 1 @ 18.7, 17.8, 16.3, 11.9, 10 and 9.9
> 
> I will get an email around 2:30ish that tells me what the "path forward" is, but the NP said she assumed they'd want to see me tomorrow! That means things are starting right?? Ahhhh! Anyone have any insight??? I'm feeling positive, but I don't really know what all this means!!!
> 
> YEP! Things are definitely starting to happen! Did they say anything about the lining, the ideal is a triple layer or so I've heard. I think they are waiting to see what your e2 level is before they decide what to do next.
> 
> Depending on where that comes in at, I would think you'll have 1-2 more days stimming then trigger either Saturday night or Sunday night for ER 36 hours later. If you were to trigger today you'd probably only get 3-4 follicles mature. They are probably hoping to get the smaller ones to catch up, you can assume that follicles grow 1-2mm a day, then they will continue to mature after trigger. Are you taking ganirelix or lupron? They will stop the biggest one from ovulating so the others can catch up! Or at least that is what they are supposed to do :thumbup: Sounds like a great visit to me! Congrats!Click to expand...

Doc just called Estrodol (sp???) is 888. Same meds tonight. Bloodwork/ultrasound tomorrow am...is that good??? What's the rule per follie again???


----------



## Turkey16

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> OK girls...I'm thinking my appt. went pretty well, at least there seemed to be some action compared to when I went on Tuesday!! The nurse practitioner said my lining was "gorgeous" (HA!) at 10.6. I asked her to write the follie info, so here it is:
> Right: 1 @ 14.5 and 4 @ about 8.3
> Left: 1 @ 18.7, 17.8, 16.3, 11.9, 10 and 9.9
> 
> I will get an email around 2:30ish that tells me what the "path forward" is, but the NP said she assumed they'd want to see me tomorrow! That means things are starting right?? Ahhhh! Anyone have any insight??? I'm feeling positive, but I don't really know what all this means!!!
> 
> YEP! Things are definitely starting to happen! Did they say anything about the lining, the ideal is a triple layer or so I've heard. I think they are waiting to see what your e2 level is before they decide what to do next.
> 
> Depending on where that comes in at, I would think you'll have 1-2 more days stimming then trigger either Saturday night or Sunday night for ER 36 hours later. If you were to trigger today you'd probably only get 3-4 follicles mature. They are probably hoping to get the smaller ones to catch up, you can assume that follicles grow 1-2mm a day, then they will continue to mature after trigger. Are you taking ganirelix or lupron? They will stop the biggest one from ovulating so the others can catch up! Or at least that is what they are supposed to do :thumbup: Sounds like a great visit to me! Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Doc just called Estrodol (sp???) is 888. Same meds tonight. Bloodwork/ultrasound tomorrow am...is that good??? What's the rule per follie again???Click to expand...

They emailed too....here are all the levels:

BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 888
LH Level: 1.30
P4 Level: 0.609


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> OK girls...I'm thinking my appt. went pretty well, at least there seemed to be some action compared to when I went on Tuesday!! The nurse practitioner said my lining was "gorgeous" (HA!) at 10.6. I asked her to write the follie info, so here it is:
> Right: 1 @ 14.5 and 4 @ about 8.3
> Left: 1 @ 18.7, 17.8, 16.3, 11.9, 10 and 9.9
> 
> I will get an email around 2:30ish that tells me what the "path forward" is, but the NP said she assumed they'd want to see me tomorrow! That means things are starting right?? Ahhhh! Anyone have any insight??? I'm feeling positive, but I don't really know what all this means!!!
> 
> YEP! Things are definitely starting to happen! Did they say anything about the lining, the ideal is a triple layer or so I've heard. I think they are waiting to see what your e2 level is before they decide what to do next.
> 
> Depending on where that comes in at, I would think you'll have 1-2 more days stimming then trigger either Saturday night or Sunday night for ER 36 hours later. If you were to trigger today you'd probably only get 3-4 follicles mature. They are probably hoping to get the smaller ones to catch up, you can assume that follicles grow 1-2mm a day, then they will continue to mature after trigger. Are you taking ganirelix or lupron? They will stop the biggest one from ovulating so the others can catch up! Or at least that is what they are supposed to do :thumbup: Sounds like a great visit to me! Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Doc just called Estrodol (sp???) is 888. Same meds tonight. Bloodwork/ultrasound tomorrow am...is that good??? What's the rule per follie again???Click to expand...

Yes that is perfect!!! They want to see 200-600 per mature follicle, and you have 1 that is almost mature, but 4 that are getting there. It also means that you probably won't have to deal with OHSS. :thumbup:

It will be interesting to see what things look like tomorrow morning! For now, it sounds like you are right on track!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> OK girls...I'm thinking my appt. went pretty well, at least there seemed to be some action compared to when I went on Tuesday!! The nurse practitioner said my lining was "gorgeous" (HA!) at 10.6. I asked her to write the follie info, so here it is:
> Right: 1 @ 14.5 and 4 @ about 8.3
> Left: 1 @ 18.7, 17.8, 16.3, 11.9, 10 and 9.9
> 
> I will get an email around 2:30ish that tells me what the "path forward" is, but the NP said she assumed they'd want to see me tomorrow! That means things are starting right?? Ahhhh! Anyone have any insight??? I'm feeling positive, but I don't really know what all this means!!!
> 
> YEP! Things are definitely starting to happen! Did they say anything about the lining, the ideal is a triple layer or so I've heard. I think they are waiting to see what your e2 level is before they decide what to do next.
> 
> Depending on where that comes in at, I would think you'll have 1-2 more days stimming then trigger either Saturday night or Sunday night for ER 36 hours later. If you were to trigger today you'd probably only get 3-4 follicles mature. They are probably hoping to get the smaller ones to catch up, you can assume that follicles grow 1-2mm a day, then they will continue to mature after trigger. Are you taking ganirelix or lupron? They will stop the biggest one from ovulating so the others can catch up! Or at least that is what they are supposed to do :thumbup: Sounds like a great visit to me! Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Doc just called Estrodol (sp???) is 888. Same meds tonight. Bloodwork/ultrasound tomorrow am...is that good??? What's the rule per follie again???Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is perfect!!! They want to see 200-600 per mature follicle, and you have 1 that is almost mature, but 4 that are getting there. It also means that you probably won't have to deal with OHSS. :thumbup:
> 
> It will be interesting to see what things look like tomorrow morning! For now, it sounds like you are right on track!!Click to expand...

Thank you Ali!!!! You are the best!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> They emailed too....here are all the levels:
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 888
> LH Level: 1.30
> P4 Level: 0.609

E2 - perfect
LH - low (but that is low on purpose due to the lupron/ganirelix)
P4 - I think is rising, but slowly, which is what it should be doing as you near ovulation, but it is still under 1.5-2 which is where it should be prior to ovulation.

Again.. nothing to be worried about here, all right on track! Now to just get those follicles a little bigger. They want to get the medium sized ones a little bigger I think if you can get the ones in the 11-14 range into the 16-20 range without the 18 one getting too much bigger, you will have a good bunch of follicles to harvest!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> They emailed too....here are all the levels:
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 888
> LH Level: 1.30
> P4 Level: 0.609
> 
> E2 - perfect
> LH - low (but that is low on purpose due to the lupron/ganirelix)
> P4 - I think is rising, but slowly, which is what it should be doing as you near ovulation, but it is still under 1.5-2 which is where it should be prior to ovulation.
> 
> Again.. nothing to be worried about here, all right on track! Now to just get those follicles a little bigger. They want to get the medium sized ones a little bigger I think if you can get the ones in the 11-14 range into the 16-20 range without the 18 one getting too much bigger, you will have a good bunch of follicles to harvest!Click to expand...

Hurray!!! Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: do you think Turkey should try a heating pad? My acupuncturist suggested 20 mins per day (no more) on uterus and 20 mins on lower back. But I was doing an FET cycle, not fresh. Definitely no heating pad after transfer though.


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Ali: do you think Turkey should try a heating pad? My acupuncturist suggested 20 mins per day (no more) on uterus and 20 mins on lower back. But I was doing an FET cycle, not fresh. Definitely no heating pad after transfer though.

Interestingly I was about to ask you guys if I am allowed to use a heating pad. I'm feeling increasingly more uncomfortable as the day goes on. No big whoop...just like AF cramps slightly intensified. Does that seem right??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Ali: do you think Turkey should try a heating pad? My acupuncturist suggested 20 mins per day (no more) on uterus and 20 mins on lower back. But I was doing an FET cycle, not fresh. Definitely no heating pad after transfer though.
> 
> Interestingly I was about to ask you guys if I am allowed to use a heating pad. I'm feeling increasingly more uncomfortable as the day goes on. No big whoop...just like AF cramps slightly intensified. Does that seem right??Click to expand...

HMM.. I know it increases blood flow to the area, so possibly? Can you still call your FS office and ask them? Reason I suggest this is that you have a dominant follicle or 2, and you don't want those 2 to grow too fast! :shrug: That would be my only concern. See what they suggest.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know my acupuncturist was saying that heat will help. I have also been looking into possibly doing a castor oil pack with heat. That seems to be the general recommendation during stimming from most Chinese medicine drs.


----------



## Edamame

Flower- hope stims going well on day 2? When is your first scan?

Ever- looking forward to hearing how your check goes next week, good luck!

Mo- sorry to hear they were so thoughtless again, but glad your were able to work it out with your work. Have they given you an estimated transfer day? I'm sorry if you already told us, I forgot! 

Ali- that is great about your lining, bodes well for your real FET!

Turkey, I know nothing about hormone levels but your follie count sounds great, trigger any day now I bet!


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame: I went today and asked when to start estrace (its cd3) and she said I couldnt start until I have the repeat saline sonogram on Monday (which is CD6).. My paperwork says to start estrace cd2 or 3 so now I am confused. I am worried if all is fine they are going to tell me its now to late in the cycle to start...It wouldnt be too late for a natural FET but I do not know when I ovulate..I think right now its estimated the week of April 15.


----------



## Flowermal

Edamame said:


> Flower- hope stims going well on day 2? When is your first scan?
> 
> Ever- looking forward to hearing how your check goes next week, good luck!
> 
> Mo- sorry to hear they were so thoughtless again, but glad your were able to work it out with your work. Have they given you an estimated transfer day? I'm sorry if you already told us, I forgot!
> 
> Ali- that is great about your lining, bodes well for your real FET!
> 
> Turkey, I know nothing about hormone levels but your follie count sounds great, trigger any day now I bet!

First scan is on day 6... Yup day 2 of stimms :)
Going ok just stings a little after the jab but goes away pretty quickly..
How r u doing? :flower:


----------



## Edamame

Mo, I didn't start estrace until after the second lining scan, it was just to help improve the triple pattern in my lining, so hopefully there won't be any change to your current schedule! 

Flower, I'm doing ok, thanks- just took my last bcp, blood test next Friday. Having some spotting from yesterday's biopsy, but not too bad.


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks, good to know edamamme!

I'm thinking there is more than they are telling me. Pretty sure there is something going on in the uterus and thats why im having the saline sonogram now b/c he told me i didnt beed it. I'm going to voice my concerns Monday as to the lack of communication and unanswered questions and explanations. I'm losing hope for this cycle in April. If he does any other intervention it prob won't be until June.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Thanks, good to know edamamme!
> 
> I'm thinking there is more than they are telling me. Pretty sure there is something going on in the uterus and thats why im having the saline sonogram now b/c he told me i didnt beed it. I'm going to voice my concerns Monday as to the lack of communication and unanswered questions and explanations. I'm losing hope for this cycle in April. If he does any other intervention it prob won't be until June.

Hopefully you will get the answers you need on Monday! I know it's maddening having delays, but I'm sure the FS will get to the bottom of the issue and you'll be set for your cycle soon! If he's not very helpful when you see him Monday keep asking questions until you get the information you need. FX'd that whatever it is gets resolved quickly!


----------



## Turkey16

Had another appt. today. They thought we were gonna trigger and then have ER on Monday, but after u/s they want to see me again tomorrow morning. Same meds. I didn't get the measurements of the follies, cuz it wasn't my usual RE, but here are my levels:
BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 1365
LH Level: 2.21
P4 Level: 0.867

E2 is up from 880 yesterday...that's promising right??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Had another appt. today. They thought we were gonna trigger and then have ER on Monday, but after u/s they want to see me again tomorrow morning. Same meds. I didn't get the measurements of the follies, cuz it wasn't my usual RE, but here are my levels:
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 1365
> LH Level: 2.21
> P4 Level: 0.867
> 
> E2 is up from 880 yesterday...that's promising right??


Looks good! Another day probably, and you'll be triggering! Then before you know it ER!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Mo - sorry to hear about your lining woes and saline test! I wonder what is going on in there? Why is it still so thick? I hope that you get to talk to the Dr and figure things out! If it were me I'd try to get the test rescheduled so that you aren't driving all over the place. I think sometimes they assume that we can drop everything and come running! :shrug: I really hope that you get things worked out, and that you can start soon :thumbup:
> 
> Ever & Turkey how have your appts gone?
> 
> AFM - lining went from 2.4mm on day 3 to 6.9mm on day 6. The Dr was really happy to see my lining he said it looks way better than last time. So hopefully this is a better course of action for me :thumbup: With Passover next week, I don't get to have another lining check until Thursday, so hopefully it stays on course. They also lowered my dose, initially I was supposed to step up to 3 patches on Sunday and then 4 on Wednesday but instead they just want me to do 3 and 3. I guess that makes sense since I'm already at almost 7mm :shrug:

Hey Ali...so no news for you til Thursday of this week?? Can't wait to hear how your lining looks. What's the next step for you?


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Ali...so no news for you til Thursday of this week?? Can't wait to hear how your lining looks. What's the next step for you?

It's actually not very exciting. I go in this coming Thursday, they do another lining check, and see how things are looking. Then I guess they do another lining check the following week, maybe Mon/Tues and if all looks good then I think I have the biopsies on Wed and Fri. Or well sometime the firs week of April. Then we WAIT :coffee: for the results. They take about 10 days, so during that time I should get AF and we should have the results right around CD3 of my next cycle and be ready to go with the REAL FET cycle. If there are issues with my lining they may do a second trial FET using the recommended protocol and do a 3rd biopsy on the recommended transfer day to see if the recommendations work. I'm hoping that everything is GREAT, and we can just move forward with a FET.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ali...so no news for you til Thursday of this week?? Can't wait to hear how your lining looks. What's the next step for you?
> 
> It's actually not very exciting. I go in this coming Thursday, they do another lining check, and see how things are looking. Then I guess they do another lining check the following week, maybe Mon/Tues and if all looks good then I think I have the biopsies on Wed and Fri. Or well sometime the firs week of April. Then we WAIT :coffee: for the results. They take about 10 days, so during that time I should get AF and we should have the results right around CD3 of my next cycle and be ready to go with the REAL FET cycle. If there are issues with my lining they may do a second trial FET using the recommended protocol and do a 3rd biopsy on the recommended transfer day to see if the recommendations work. I'm hoping that everything is GREAT, and we can just move forward with a FET.Click to expand...

I hope so too!!! That would be awesome!!


----------



## Edamame

How'd your appointment go this morning Turkey? I hope you get to trigger!

Ali- hope it all goes perfectly so you can do your real FET next!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> How'd your appointment go this morning Turkey? I hope you get to trigger!
> 
> Ali- hope it all goes perfectly so you can do your real FET next!

Hey Edamame!!! It went great...thanks for asking!!! I'm triggering at 8:15 tonight for ER on Tuesday morning at 8:15!!! Sooooooo super excited. They just emailed my levels and I asked the nurse to include my follie info. Here it is:
BLOOD LEVELS:

E2 Level: 1772
LH Level: 2.70
P4 Level: 1.18
STIM ULTRASOUND RESULTS
Endometrium thickness is 10
0 left follicles less than 11 mm in size 
3 left follicles between 11 to 13 mm in size 
2 left follicles between 14 to 15 mm in size 
1 left follicles between 16 to 17 mm in size 
1 left follicles between 18 to 19 mm in size 
1 left follicles greater than 19 mm in size
2 right follicles less than 11 in size 
2 right follicles between 11 to 13 mm in size
0 right follicles between 14 to 15 mm in size 
0 right follicles between 16 to 17 mm in size 
0 right follicles between 18 to 19 mm in size 
0 right follicles greater than 19 mm in size

Not much happening on the right side huh?? Not sure if all this is good or bad, but I'm pretty darn excited. Thanks again for asking!! How are you doing??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> How'd your appointment go this morning Turkey? I hope you get to trigger!
> 
> Ali- hope it all goes perfectly so you can do your real FET next!
> 
> Hey Edamame!!! It went great...thanks for asking!!! I'm triggering at 8:15 tonight for ER on Tuesday morning at 8:15!!! Sooooooo super excited. They just emailed my levels and I asked the nurse to include my follie info. Here it is:
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> 
> E2 Level: 1772
> LH Level: 2.70
> P4 Level: 1.18
> STIM ULTRASOUND RESULTS
> Endometrium thickness is 10
> 0 left follicles less than 11 mm in size
> 3 left follicles between 11 to 13 mm in size
> 2 left follicles between 14 to 15 mm in size
> 1 left follicles between 16 to 17 mm in size
> 1 left follicles between 18 to 19 mm in size
> 1 left follicles greater than 19 mm in size
> 2 right follicles less than 11 in size
> 2 right follicles between 11 to 13 mm in size
> 0 right follicles between 14 to 15 mm in size
> 0 right follicles between 16 to 17 mm in size
> 0 right follicles between 18 to 19 mm in size
> 0 right follicles greater than 19 mm in size
> 
> Not much happening on the right side huh?? Not sure if all this is good or bad, but I'm pretty darn excited. Thanks again for asking!! How are you doing??Click to expand...

Interesting that your right side didn't really do much. Your left is doing very well! The P4 is rising and above 1 now, so they couldn't push you any further, or you'd risk some of the bigger ones becoming too mature. So it is good you are triggering tonight. Perfect timing :thumbup: Now to see how many eggs are retrieved and how many are fertilized. Can't wait for Tuesday!
:dust:


----------



## Flowermal

Woohoo for triggering Turkey!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Woohoo for triggering Turkey!

Thanks!!! Literally JUST did it. Anybody else's DH turn into a bit of a jerk during this whole process?? Yikes. I've found everything so far to be relatively ok, but he's a mess...is it the stress or is he just a jerk (or is it my hormones that I thought I had totally in check?!?!?). Sigh.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Yeah for triggering! Can't wait to hear how your retrieval transfer go. Are you putting one or two in??

As for DH - mine was a superstar through the whole thing. He had to give me all of my needles (I'm a big baby) and was patient through all of my psychobabble and tears. Hopefully it will pass for you when you when you see that little embryo placed inside you.


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - congrats for triggering! So close now!! X


----------



## Em260

Turkey - yay for trigger!! I found myself bickering more with DH and maybe being a little too sensitive due to the hormones. DH definitely wasn't himself either due to the stress. The best thing for us was to sit down and discuss it all. Lots of luck for your retrieval tomorrow!!

Ali - sounds like things are moving along better this time. Fx everything continues to go on schedule and you can move forward with your real FET!

Mo - I'm sorry your clinic is giving you the run around. Hope everything goes well today with your saline sono!

AFM - DH and I were away for a week vacation in Miami. It was much needed and now I'm recharged and ready for another cycle in April. We're going to try one more IUI and then move on to IVF #3 in May.


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Yay for Trigger it's all go from here and will be PUPO very soon! Good luck for ER tomorrow :happydance:

Em, Good to hear from you glad you have had a nice holiday, Fx'd for your next IUI :hugs:

xx


----------



## Babiesimready

Turkey16 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for triggering Turkey!
> 
> Thanks!!! Literally JUST did it. Anybody else's DH turn into a bit of a jerk during this whole process?? Yikes. I've found everything so far to be relatively ok, but he's a mess...is it the stress or is he just a jerk (or is it my hormones that I thought I had totally in check?!?!?). Sigh.Click to expand...

My husband has been a complete jerk...I didnt use dh because theres nothing darling about him, we got into a heated arguement and he basically insinuated that I was whore even though he didnt say it directly, just because when we first met I didnt tell him I slept with my ex because he was a past I never wanted to remember plus I wasnt comfy disclosing that info to him then cause I just met him, but after we got married, I couldnt stand not letting him know so I told him myself...worst mistake of my life. Since then every arguement we have he brings it up...this same guy cheated on me with 2 women 2 months before our wedding but I forgave him and he has the nerves to call me names. 

I got reallly upset and threw the water I was drinking at him then he called the cops on me and said I hit him. I'm very angry plus my hormones are not helping me much right now but I'm glad i'm out of his sight because its the best thing to do right now. Just want to vent sorry ladies.


----------



## Turkey16

Babiesimready said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for triggering Turkey!
> 
> Thanks!!! Literally JUST did it. Anybody else's DH turn into a bit of a jerk during this whole process?? Yikes. I've found everything so far to be relatively ok, but he's a mess...is it the stress or is he just a jerk (or is it my hormones that I thought I had totally in check?!?!?). Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> My husband has been a complete jerk...I didnt use dh because theres nothing darling about him, we got into a heated arguement and he basically insinuated that I was whore even though he didnt say it directly, just because when we first met I didnt tell him I slept with my ex because he was a past I never wanted to remember plus I wasnt comfy disclosing that info to him then cause I just met him, but after we got married, I couldnt stand not letting him know so I told him myself...worst mistake of my life. Since then every arguement we have he brings it up...this same guy cheated on me with 2 women 2 months before our wedding but I forgave him and he has the nerves to call me names.
> 
> I got reallly upset and threw the water I was drinking at him then he called the cops on me and said I hit him. I'm very angry plus my hormones are not helping me much right now but I'm glad i'm out of his sight because its the best thing to do right now. Just want to vent sorry ladies.Click to expand...

Oh man Babies...I am so sorry. That sucks!!! I've made that mistake before of telling my husband something that we were both MUCH better off without him knowing. Is he on board with everything baby-related?? It seems from
looking at your signature that you guys have been through a lot together. I'm guessing you told him this info recently, no? Maybe he just needs some space...wish I knew how to make you feel better.


----------



## Babiesimready

Turkey16 said:


> Babiesimready said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for triggering Turkey!
> 
> Thanks!!! Literally JUST did it. Anybody else's DH turn into a bit of a jerk during this whole process?? Yikes. I've found everything so far to be relatively ok, but he's a mess...is it the stress or is he just a jerk (or is it my hormones that I thought I had totally in check?!?!?). Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> My husband has been a complete jerk...I didnt use dh because theres nothing darling about him, we got into a heated arguement and he basically insinuated that I was whore even though he didnt say it directly, just because when we first met I didnt tell him I slept with my ex because he was a past I never wanted to remember plus I wasnt comfy disclosing that info to him then cause I just met him, but after we got married, I couldnt stand not letting him know so I told him myself...worst mistake of my life. Since then every arguement we have he brings it up...this same guy cheated on me with 2 women 2 months before our wedding but I forgave him and he has the nerves to call me names.
> 
> I got reallly upset and threw the water I was drinking at him then he called the cops on me and said I hit him. I'm very angry plus my hormones are not helping me much right now but I'm glad i'm out of his sight because its the best thing to do right now. Just want to vent sorry ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man Babies...I am so sorry. That sucks!!! I've made that mistake before of telling my husband something that we were both MUCH better off without him knowing. Is he on board with everything baby-related?? It seems from
> looking at your signature that you guys have been through a lot together. I'm guessing you told him this info recently, no? Maybe he just needs some space...wish I knew how to make you feel better.Click to expand...

He's really excited about the baby and he's always wanted one but he has been a complete asshold since I got the bfp. First he acted as if he wasnt happy and I had to ask him what the problem was...when I went to get the second beta, he didnt even call to ask the results, when he eventually called he asked for his ups package instead and totally neglected the beta test, I got frustrated and confronted him but he said I was being overly sensitive and that I knew he wanted the baby. I then told him it wasnt too late if he changes his mind...I dont know whats wrong with him but he definitely picked the wrong time to act such a fool

And no I didnt just tell him about my ex...he's known since Jan!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Babiesimready said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo for triggering Turkey!
> 
> Thanks!!! Literally JUST did it. Anybody else's DH turn into a bit of a jerk during this whole process?? Yikes. I've found everything so far to be relatively ok, but he's a mess...is it the stress or is he just a jerk (or is it my hormones that I thought I had totally in check?!?!?). Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> My husband has been a complete jerk...I didnt use dh because theres nothing darling about him, we got into a heated arguement and he basically insinuated that I was whore even though he didnt say it directly, just because when we first met I didnt tell him I slept with my ex because he was a past I never wanted to remember plus I wasnt comfy disclosing that info to him then cause I just met him, but after we got married, I couldnt stand not letting him know so I told him myself...worst mistake of my life. Since then every arguement we have he brings it up...this same guy cheated on me with 2 women 2 months before our wedding but I forgave him and he has the nerves to call me names.
> 
> I got reallly upset and threw the water I was drinking at him then he called the cops on me and said I hit him. I'm very angry plus my hormones are not helping me much right now but I'm glad i'm out of his sight because its the best thing to do right now. Just want to vent sorry ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man Babies...I am so sorry. That sucks!!! I've made that mistake before of telling my husband something that we were both MUCH better off without him knowing. Is he on board with everything baby-related?? It seems from
> looking at your signature that you guys have been through a lot together. I'm guessing you told him this info recently, no? Maybe he just needs some space...wish I knew how to make you feel better.Click to expand...

This is why I was happy that I was going through this alone, I think that having a DH would have been worse ;) You just have to sit back and discuss the issues rationally, infertility is difficult enough, then you add the pressure of IVF AND the hormones, and you have a perfect storm. Hopefully you can sit down with him and work things out!


----------



## Babiesimready

alicatt said:


> This is why I was happy that I was going through this alone, I think that having a DH would have been worse ;) You just have to sit back and discuss the issues rationally, infertility is difficult enough, then you add the pressure of IVF AND the hormones, and you have a perfect storm. Hopefully you can sit down with him and work things out!

You're right! I just feel like being by myself right now and if not because of my job, I'll be gone far away from him. I cant have anyone driving me insane right now and even though he wants to talk things out cus he know he crossed the line, I'm still not ready to talk to him about anything.

Sorry ladies I didnt mean to divert the thread just took Turkey's question as an opportunity to vent cause this happend just last night...please carry on.


----------



## Turkey16

Babiesimready said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> This is why I was happy that I was going through this alone, I think that having a DH would have been worse ;) You just have to sit back and discuss the issues rationally, infertility is difficult enough, then you add the pressure of IVF AND the hormones, and you have a perfect storm. Hopefully you can sit down with him and work things out!
> 
> You're right! I just feel like being by myself right now and if not because of my job, I'll be gone far away from him. I cant have anyone driving me insane right now and even though he wants to talk things out cus he know he crossed the line, I'm still not ready to talk to him about anything.
> 
> Sorry ladies I didnt mean to divert the thread just took Turkey's question as an opportunity to vent cause this happend just last night...please carry on.Click to expand...

Vent away sister!! Do what's best for YOU right now!!


----------



## FirstTry

Babies: I don't get it. Did he think you were a virgin? Either way, you didn't make a mistake by telling him. He is intentionally trying to upset you and would've just found something else. 

I wonder what the root cause of his behavior is. Maybe the baby is stressing him out. Is he worried about money or something?


----------



## BabyD225

So I had a sonogram this morning at 9 weeks which showed my baby's heart stopped. I am going to my OBGYN tomorrow for another sonogram- even though it was already confirmed by two doctors today. I don't think I can mentally and physically handle a miscarriage on my own so we decided to do a D&C. Because it's Passover and Easter week- not many doctors are scheduled so we have to wait a few days.. just hoping it doesn't happen before then. I'm deeply saddened but I knew this was a possibility and I truly believe it wasn't meant to be. I'm encouraged we have 2 frozen blasts and want to be able to finally move on. This has been a very stressful pregnancy- constantly waiting and worrying. 
Happy Passover and Easter to those who celebrate. xoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Babyd - awww that is really sad news hun. I am so sorry you are going through this. Your lil one fought a good fight! Please let us know what we can do to help you through this. We are here for you!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks TTC and everyone else who has been so supportive. I have a FET to look forward to hopefully in May. I want to move on from this once D/C occurs and enjoy life until then. Having a glass of wine tonight for the first time in months. Much needed. xo


----------



## L4hope

I'm so sorry this is the outcome for you BabyD! :hugs: You have lots of support here as you go through this and move forward. I hope they can get you in soon. Big big hugs!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Oh BabyD, my heart is breaking for you. I wish there were something to make the hurt and pain go away. You are a trooper and have such a good attitude about moving forward. Sending you and your DH the biggest :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Baby D, I am so sorry to hear your news. I have been following everyone's progress but haven't really felt like posting since my negative beta. Sending you a big hug. :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

BabyD- I am so so sorry to hear that. I really wish it had turned out differently. I'm glad you have two frosties and that you can move forward when you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

BabyD- so sorry! Am very glad that you are thinking forward. Hope that it all works out for you in terms of the d&c. Xx


----------



## Turkey16

So sorry to hear BabyD...your attitude is amazing. I am thinking good thoughts for you....


----------



## MoBaby

BabyD: I am soo terribly sorry for you :( I know how it feels for sure and such a cruel thing. I am glad you are positive about the FET and are able to move forward. I think the d/c is the best thing as it could take a while to pass 9 week baby :(


Spoiler
AFM (This is very long; its a rant!): I havent been able to update sooner as I was working. But, I am pissed. Even more than I was. And I feel like a jerk because of how I let it out today at the clinic. SO I went into the room for my saline sonogram. The tech says you are here for a trial transfer. I said no I'm here for this because my uterus has been abnormal and the dr isnt sure what is going on so he said I needed this. She said okay. Then she left the room and my nurse came in and said, (Oh this is good): Your doctor had to go do a surgery so he cant do your saline sonogram today. So the other doctor who is here is going to do it. Is that okay? I said are you serious? She said yes, she was sorry, but he had a surgery and she didnt realize that when she booked me in (although she told me he said it was fine to see me at 1130). I said I have no option because I rearranged everyones schedule so I could be here today at this time. Anyways, an assistant walks in and I am talking to her about it and she said my RE was not happy about the schedule mess up and he expressed that to her. THEN the other RE walks in (I have seen him before; he did one of my transfers. My RE is the only one who did successful transfers on me). And the nurse says is it okay and I say it is fine. BUT I am very frustrated. I tell them NO ONE is bothering to tell me what is going on. I have been dealing with this for almost 2 months and not ONCE have I heard from my doctor. I tell them how I feel and how I expected my doctor to be here so we could discuss everything that had been going on these past several weeks since he cant call me. The other RE understands my frustrations and tries to explain something which made no sense at all and I interrupted him and said that doesnt explain what is going on with my uterus. Not at all. Then he was like if you let me I can do this and go over it in detail with your RE then I will have him call you today when he is done in surgery. He even said I will bet you $50 he will call you later. OKAY SO WHERE IS MY $50? Its after 6pm here and still no call. 
I let him do the procedure, and its not normal. This RE does the procedure completely different than my RE (which I didnt like); we see there is a small amount of abnormal uterine lining and he says everything but that area looks good to go. HE said this would warrant a hysteroscopy to get a better look but since he is not my RE he will have to discuss it with him. I felt bad for going off when he got in the room as this isnt his fault. MAYBE he will tell my dr about my frustration and how I was in tears telling them how I feel. 
Then I go see the nurse who says if I can start she will have him call me later with instructions and will have him call me to discuss the ultrasound. I told her that I appreciated her calling me but it really isnt helpful because all she has is instructions and no explanation. Well, I know I am not starting the FET cycle. I still freaking bleed when I exercise so clearly my uterus is still messed up and the ultrasound wasnt normal so DUH I am not starting. So here I sit, 15 past 6, with no call from my doctor or the nurse. So now here I am with no answers, no baby, no FET in my future. All this clinic is giving me is the run around. I really am at my end here. If I didnt have frosties, I would leave the clinic. I dont want to risk transferring them to another clinic at the moment.

I am sorry for the long post :(


SOOOO after I wrote this my RE called me..... He was apologetic for not being there today. And he also said he didn't think there was any more abnormal endometrium... What he thinks happened is the RE who did the trial transfer nicked the endometrium which caused the appearance of abnormal uterine lining. I told him my frustrations over the phone and he apologized and said anytime I need more info or anytime I need to speak to him and not the nurse tell the nurse I want to be put through to him and I will. He confirmed that there was tissue left in there which is now gone. I wish he would have done the test still.

ANYWAYS- i am starting estrace tonight. Its CD6. He said the cycle is a go. I told him that i bleed when I exercise and he said really? He said recently, well as of yesterday I did. We discussed if any unusual bleeding during this cycle before the transfer or if anything just doesnt seem right or seems off then we will cancel. Looking at my pic there was no reason for this to happen. Maybe last night was it? SO I have been dedicated to training for this half marathon the past little while and I am supposed to run it the week before the transfer but since this cycle is a go, I am stopping my exercise since that brings about the bleed. No risk here! So the nurse will call me tomorrow with instructions on when to come in. He said if the estrace isnt enough we will add patches. I am scared now. I want this soo bad but I want everything to be 100% perfect.


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I'm so sorry! My heart goes out to you :hugs: Sending you tons of healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> BabyD: I am soo terribly sorry for you :( I know how it feels for sure and such a cruel thing. I am glad you are positive about the FET and are able to move forward. I think the d/c is the best thing as it could take a while to pass 9 week baby :(
> 
> I am sorry for the long post :(
> 
> SOOOO after I wrote this my RE called me..... He was apologetic for not being there today. And he also said he didn't think there was any more abnormal endometrium... What he thinks happened is the RE who did the trial transfer nicked the endometrium which caused the appearance of abnormal uterine lining. I told him my frustrations over the phone and he apologized and said anytime I need more info or anytime I need to speak to him and not the nurse tell the nurse I want to be put through to him and I will. He confirmed that there was tissue left in there which is now gone. I wish he would have done the test still.
> 
> ANYWAYS- i am starting estrace tonight. Its CD6. He said the cycle is a go. I told him that i bleed when I exercise and he said really? He said recently, well as of yesterday I did. We discussed if any unusual bleeding during this cycle before the transfer or if anything just doesnt seem right or seems off then we will cancel. Looking at my pic there was no reason for this to happen. Maybe last night was it? SO I have been dedicated to training for this half marathon the past little while and I am supposed to run it the week before the transfer but since this cycle is a go, I am stopping my exercise since that brings about the bleed. No risk here! So the nurse will call me tomorrow with instructions on when to come in. He said if the estrace isnt enough we will add patches. I am scared now. I want this soo bad but I want everything to be 100% perfect.

Mo - wow, it sounds like your RE is good but his nursing staff is soo incompetent! Great news that you get to move forward with the cycle. I think it's a good idea to stop the half marathon training too. Fx for no more abnormal bleeding.


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, I'm so sorry. Hoping everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD: sending you lotsa of hugs and prayers :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo - wow what an experience you have been through. At least he did call and you got to explain how frustrating this all is.....good for you! It is really important for us to our own advocates but walk the fine line of trusting our Drs as well! I cross over that line sometimes.....hehehehe....it is hard not too!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD - so sorry to hear that your baby is not going to make it :hug:


----------



## Babiesimready

BabyD so sorry about your baby...your lil bean fought to stay but God knows best :hug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh no, BabyD! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: Sending you many, many hugs!


----------



## Edamame

Mo, so sorry you had issues with this clinic again! I'm really glad you let them have it- they need to know what they are doing to you! And you sure as heck don't need this kind of stress when you are supposed to be trying to be calm, relaxed, and trusting them to know what they're doing!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: I'm so sorry. I think the D&C is the right move. If you're still taking progesterone, that should help to prevent the natural m/c.

Hugs to you and I hope you are able to move on shortly :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

About to head to our ER!!! So excited. Thank you ladies for all your support, and your immense knowledge!! I'm so very grateful!


----------



## Sandy83

BabyD, Thinking of you :hugs: my thought are with you and DH :hug:

Mo, Sounds like you have been through it all glad to hear you are starting tho! :happydance: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Good Luck with ER today! :happydance: xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Good luck Turkey!


----------



## Flowermal

All the best Turkey!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Turkey!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck Turkey, can't wait to hear your egg count and fert report!


----------



## MoBaby

GL Turkey!! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Turkey! It only takes one good one!


----------



## alicatt

I hope your ER went well Turkey! FX'd for a good report!


----------



## Em260

Good luck today Turkey!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Turkey! Good luck!!


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, how you doing? xx


----------



## everhopeful

Good luck today Turkey!


----------



## Turkey16

THANKS GIRLS!!! Everything went really well, and the doc told my husband she retrieved 12 eggs...hurray! Feelin' pretty good about that. The procedure itself was fine & dandy...I started to get nervous on the table, but my "cocktail" as the anesthesiologist called it, kicked in right on time. Right now I'm laid out, drinking Gatorade and feeling grateful. Thanks again to all you ladies for your support. Today I'm back on the doxycycline and I start the Medrol....then tomorrow, gulp, the progesterone in oil shots begin. Seriously it's the only aspect of pretty much the whole process that has me nervous!!! Any tips? If I can figure out how to post a pic, I have to share the "diagram" they gave my husband to help him know where to administer the shot...he seriously almost needed to visit "the room" if ya know what I mean...it's borderline pornography!!! Hahahahaha!! At least it gave us all a laugh right?? So now I wait for the call tomorrow...cross your fingers for me!! Thanks again girls!!! xoxox


----------



## MoBaby

Id like to see the diagram lol! 12 is great! Cant wait to hear tomorrows report :) Rest up! 

(To post a pic when your reply hit go advanced then click the paperclip and you should be able to attach the pic :) )


----------



## Turkey16

OK...hopefully it worked!!! I'm dying!!


----------



## MoBaby

OMG! That is borderline! BUT I saved it... I will print it for DH as I will be starting PIO SOOONNNNN!!! Like in less than 2 weeks :) I have an ultrasound April 8th to check lining.


----------



## FirstTry

DH was gone one night, so I had to do my PIO shot myself. I found that it was actually nicer to stick myself, but tough to depress the plunger. After that, I started sticking the needle in myself and having DH just push the plunger. And some nights, I don't even bother him.


----------



## L4hope

12 eggs is great Turkey!! Congrats! Hope for a just a great fert report tomorrow. 

As for the dreaded PIO shots..I too was very nervous about having them since I'm a baby with needles. However, it really isn't as bad as you think. I'm not gonna lie and say its a picnic either but it's just another one if the many things we do for the glory of having a baby. I have been on PIO twice a day since February 3rd and I'm super excited to be done with them this Sunday!! As for helpful hints, ice the area very well before the shot that will make it easier when it's going in. Then I also use a heating pad after and when I'm on the couch. I definitely got so sore in the beginning I felt like a little old lady walking and trying to sit down! :haha: But for whatever reason it does go away. I guess your toucus gets used to the abuse! Ha! You'll be ok though..promise!


----------



## WannabeeMum

That's a great retrieval number Turkey! Hope for a good fertilization number for you tomorrow! You girls are making me feel very lucky that I only had to do the pessaries - that PIO shot sounds horrible...


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy83 said:


> Lotus, how you doing? xx

I'm still recovering physically from the surgery. My abdomen is sore still. I'm looking forward to being able to get back to yoga, for my body and my mind. DH is going back to work soon, which is fine. He has a lot on his mind and needs to be working for his own sanity. It also helps us financially, so it's cool. :thumbup:

I'm doing some research on clinics in VA and trying to find ways to pay for it. I found a list of companies that offer IVF insurance coverage, so I am going to try to get a job with one of them. We'll see. Thanks for checking on me. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Turkey - congrats on 12 eggs that is fantastic!! Haha that diagram is hysterical!


----------



## Turkey16

Lab just called...of 12 only 3 fertilized naturally. 3 were immature, but 6 did nothing. They called to ask us to do 2nd day ICSI, which ironically was the only thing my insurance didn't cover cuz my hub supposedly has super sperm. We told them to do it, but now I'm so full of doubt. The lady at the lab made it sound like even if they do fertilize, its unlikely they'll make it to blast. UGH. Anyone have any words of wisdom??


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, I know i did ICSI with all mine from day one and i ended with 3 top graded embryo's by day 5 blastocyst. Can't give you much in words of wisdom but all i can say is it only take 1 and you have 3 that have fertilized naturally so that's a really good start! Fx'd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey: Everything is so difficult with IVF! Do not worry! I think the fact they can do rescue ICSI still is very encouraging. Dont give up and know that you have 3 that fertilized naturally (kind of like a natural selection type thing) that are going to make nice and beautiful embryos! If you give up PMA now then its hard to have it after the transfer. Dont give up!! SO many women with just 2 or 3 embryos have go on to have babies, a lot even twins! So anything is possible! Keep your chin up.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Lab just called...of 12 only 3 fertilized naturally. 3 were immature, but 6 did nothing. They called to ask us to do 2nd day ICSI, which ironically was the only thing my insurance didn't cover cuz my hub supposedly has super sperm. We told them to do it, but now I'm so full of doubt. The lady at the lab made it sound like even if they do fertilize, its unlikely they'll make it to blast. UGH. Anyone have any words of wisdom??

Definitely don't give up hope! Anything can happen. We used ICSI in both my IVF's because I was using frozen donor sperm. I ended up with 6 top grade blasts. I started with 17 eggs, 15 were mature, and 12 fertilized, and 6 made it to 5-6 day blasts. Every woman is different, and each woman has different numbers make it to blast. The 3 you have sound like they are pretty strong, and should do just fine. So if the rescue ICSI doesn't work, you still have 3! Also, the embryologist and the FS will decide whether to do a day 3 transfer or a day 5 transfer. There are ladies getting pregnant with both each day. There are pluses and minuses to both transfer days, so don't stress about it. Just have faith and relax :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Lab just called...of 12 only 3 fertilized naturally. 3 were immature, but 6 did nothing. They called to ask us to do 2nd day ICSI, which ironically was the only thing my insurance didn't cover cuz my hub supposedly has super sperm. We told them to do it, but now I'm so full of doubt. The lady at the lab made it sound like even if they do fertilize, its unlikely they'll make it to blast. UGH. Anyone have any words of wisdom??
> 
> Definitely don't give up hope! Anything can happen. We used ICSI in both my IVF's because I was using frozen donor sperm. I ended up with 6 top grade blasts. I started with 17 eggs, 15 were mature, and 12 fertilized, and 6 made it to 5-6 day blasts. Every woman is different, and each woman has different numbers make it to blast. The 3 you have sound like they are pretty strong, and should do just fine. So if the rescue ICSI doesn't work, you still have 3! Also, the embryologist and the FS will decide whether to do a day 3 transfer or a day 5 transfer. There are ladies getting pregnant with both each day. There are pluses and minuses to both transfer days, so don't stress about it. Just have faith and relax :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree with Ali, Turkey. Judging from these boards, there doesn't seem to be a correlation between success and how many eggs fertilize on day one, nor whether by ICSI or naturally. I have top grade, naturally fertilized blastocysts coming out the wazoo, but no babies. And others get one, poor grade embie transferred on day 3 and they are now mommies. As long as you have at least one embryo to transfer, day 3 or later, you're in the game!

Good luck!


----------



## L4hope

What they all said! All of my embies were ICSI embies. Keep the Faith!!


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Lab just called...of 12 only 3 fertilized naturally. 3 were immature, but 6 did nothing. They called to ask us to do 2nd day ICSI, which ironically was the only thing my insurance didn't cover cuz my hub supposedly has super sperm. We told them to do it, but now I'm so full of doubt. The lady at the lab made it sound like even if they do fertilize, its unlikely they'll make it to blast. UGH. Anyone have any words of wisdom??
> 
> Definitely don't give up hope! Anything can happen. We used ICSI in both my IVF's because I was using frozen donor sperm. I ended up with 6 top grade blasts. I started with 17 eggs, 15 were mature, and 12 fertilized, and 6 made it to 5-6 day blasts. Every woman is different, and each woman has different numbers make it to blast. The 3 you have sound like they are pretty strong, and should do just fine. So if the rescue ICSI doesn't work, you still have 3! Also, the embryologist and the FS will decide whether to do a day 3 transfer or a day 5 transfer. There are ladies getting pregnant with both each day. There are pluses and minuses to both transfer days, so don't stress about it. Just have faith and relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Ali, Turkey. Judging from these boards, there doesn't seem to be a correlation between success and how many eggs fertilize on day one, nor whether by ICSI or naturally. I have top grade, naturally fertilized blastocysts coming out the wazoo, but no babies. And others get one, poor grade embie transferred on day 3 and they are now mommies. As long as you have at least one embryo to transfer, day 3 or later, you're in the game!
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

"Coming out the wazoo"! This gave me a much-needed laugh!!! Thank you!!!! For the laugh AND for the great advice!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Thank you SO much ladies!!! The news I got this morning was definitely not what I was expecting, but it was a good reality check, ya know?? I'm not running things here, and I just have to stay positive and have faith. MoBaby-I had to google "PMA" but I'm glad I did!!! My positive mental attitude is in check and I am looking forward to tomorrow's update. Hoping and praying and hoping and praying AND checking this thread like its my job!!!! Thanks so much to you all!! xoxoxo


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - so glad that everyone has put your mind at rest- you only need one!! Your baby is in there somewhere!

I had my lining check today and all good to go!!
My FET is scheduled for 3rd April!! Next Wednesday!! Very excited! X


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, ever! It's coming up! I'm so excited for your FET!


----------



## FirstTry

Ever: that's great! We're ready for some more good news!

I'm scheduled for May 9. And we're transferring 2 for the first time, because the risk of twins is lower due to my history of m/c.

It's baby time!


----------



## Turkey16

Ever & First...congrats on the ball gettin' rolling!!! HURRAY!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!

AFM: just took my first Progesterone in oil shot....and it was no big whoop!!! Just wanted to calm the fears of any of you ladies that have those buggars in your future!!! I used my handy, dandy diagram (see earlier post for a laugh), iced my tush good and my hub went for it!! I hardly even felt it...thank The Lord!! I swear it was my biggest fear...SOOOO RELIEVED!! 

Hope everyone is feeling good!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Ever & First...congrats on the ball gettin' rolling!!! HURRAY!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!
> 
> AFM: just took my first Progesterone in oil shot....and it was no big whoop!!! Just wanted to calm the fears of any of you ladies that have those buggars in your future!!! I used my handy, dandy diagram (see earlier post for a laugh), iced my tush good and my hub went for it!! I hardly even felt it...thank The Lord!! I swear it was my biggest fear...SOOOO RELIEVED!!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!

Yep.. that is how I was for the first few. It's not the injection that bothered me it was the bruising and the lumps that hurt! I don't know if I'm just inept ( possibly ) or whether it's the oil, but after about 4-6 injections I was having trouble finding a non-sore region to inject! Plus the oil makes lumps in your butt (like I don't already have lumps from cellulite)! :wacko: Sitting and rolling out of bed became difficult. By about day 9 of PIO, I'd roll out of bed yelling OUCH OUCH OUCH, then stand up and the ladies would then plunge and I'd yell OUCH again! So that is why I do not like PIO, unfortunately I'll be taking it again soon. UGH :cry:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ever - yeah for FET next week!!

Turkey - you are still in the game. Like everyone said, each of us is different. My sister did a million rounds of IUI and 2 rounds of IVF. Her first IVF was textbook and she had 2 perfect blasts put in - BFN. Second round she had a single crappy 3 day embryo to put in and now has beautiful 7 year old twins. I did ICSI and, like you, had a large number of eggs and by day 2 only had 4 fertilized. By day 5 I had a single blast and nothing to freeze, but it worked. You have 3 beautifully fertilized babies-in-waiting!!!! That's something to be happy about!! Stay positive.


----------



## Flowermal

First and Ever: yay to getting set to go :happydance:

Turkey: so excited for u! U will n PUPO in no time :flower:


AFM: just had my first scan after 6 days of stemming and follies are growing
Here's a breakdown.. Since its my first IVF not sure if these nos are goog.. Thoughts ladies?

Lining: 9.7
Right follicles: 15, 10, 7, 6.5
Left: 13, 10, 9, 7 

Will go in for another scan on Sat :winkwink:


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Ever & First for getting the ball rolling on the next cycle woo hoo! :happydance:

Flowermal, looks like you follies are growing nicely :happydance:

Turkey, Glad first PIO shot went well, good luck for the next couple :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, nothing much to report on countdown now to WTF appt 12 days to go! Hopefully will fly over with the Easter holidays. AF actually showed up right on schedule this month which is great news seems like my body is starting to get back to normal or as normal as it can. I've been working out that sunday was cd1 so if i start down regging on cd21 that will be 13th April (4 days after WTF appt) so be could good to go with fresh cycle at the end of may! :happydance: xx


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Ever & First...congrats on the ball gettin' rolling!!! HURRAY!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!
> 
> AFM: just took my first Progesterone in oil shot....and it was no big whoop!!! Just wanted to calm the fears of any of you ladies that have those buggars in your future!!! I used my handy, dandy diagram (see earlier post for a laugh), iced my tush good and my hub went for it!! I hardly even felt it...thank The Lord!! I swear it was my biggest fear...SOOOO RELIEVED!!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!
> 
> Yep.. that is how I was for the first few. It's not the injection that bothered me it was the bruising and the lumps that hurt! I don't know if I'm just inept ( possibly ) or whether it's the oil, but after about 4-6 injections I was having trouble finding a non-sore region to inject! Plus the oil makes lumps in your butt (like I don't already have lumps from cellulite)! :wacko: Sitting and rolling out of bed became difficult. By about day 9 of PIO, I'd roll out of bed yelling OUCH OUCH OUCH, then stand up and the ladies would then plunge and I'd yell OUCH again! So that is why I do not like PIO, unfortunately I'll be taking it again soon. UGH :cry:Click to expand...

ARRGGHHH!!! I knew it was too good to be true!! I'm gonna keep doing the ice, then the heat, and hope for the best!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Great news Ever & First for getting the ball rolling on the next cycle woo hoo! :happydance:
> 
> Flowermal, looks like you follies are growing nicely :happydance:
> 
> Turkey, Glad first PIO shot went well, good luck for the next couple :hugs:
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:
> 
> AFM, nothing much to report on countdown now to WTF appt 12 days to go! Hopefully will fly over with the Easter holidays. AF actually showed up right on schedule this month which is great news seems like my body is starting to get back to normal or as normal as it can. I've been working out that sunday was cd1 so if i start down regging on cd21 that will be 13th April (4 days after WTF appt) so be could good to go with fresh cycle at the end of may! :happydance: xx

Great news Sandy!! AF actually cooperated?? Wow! That's impressive! I'm really happy for you...here's to time flying!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> First and Ever: yay to getting set to go :happydance:
> 
> Turkey: so excited for u! U will n PUPO in no time :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM: just had my first scan after 6 days of stemming and follies are growing
> Here's a breakdown.. Since its my first IVF not sure if these nos are goog.. Thoughts ladies?
> 
> Lining: 9.7
> Right follicles: 15, 10, 7, 6.5
> Left: 13, 10, 9, 7
> 
> Will go in for another scan on Sat :winkwink:

I'm still a rookie, but your numbers look good to me! Hopefully you are feeling great!!! Can't wait to hear what's cookin' on Saturday!!


----------



## Turkey16

WannabeeMum said:


> Ever - yeah for FET next week!!
> 
> Turkey - you are still in the game. Like everyone said, each of us is different. My sister did a million rounds of IUI and 2 rounds of IVF. Her first IVF was textbook and she had 2 perfect blasts put in - BFN. Second round she had a single crappy 3 day embryo to put in and now has beautiful 7 year old twins. I did ICSI and, like you, had a large number of eggs and by day 2 only had 4 fertilized. By day 5 I had a single blast and nothing to freeze, but it worked. You have 3 beautifully fertilized babies-in-waiting!!!! That's something to be happy about!! Stay positive.

This is so encouraging wannabee...thank you!!! How are you feeling??


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy yay for af!
Flower Sounds like good progress!
turkey glad the pio wasn't too much a pain! Hope your rear isn't too sore today:)


----------



## WannabeeMum

Turkey16 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Ever - yeah for FET next week!!
> 
> Turkey - you are still in the game. Like everyone said, each of us is different. My sister did a million rounds of IUI and 2 rounds of IVF. Her first IVF was textbook and she had 2 perfect blasts put in - BFN. Second round she had a single crappy 3 day embryo to put in and now has beautiful 7 year old twins. I did ICSI and, like you, had a large number of eggs and by day 2 only had 4 fertilized. By day 5 I had a single blast and nothing to freeze, but it worked. You have 3 beautifully fertilized babies-in-waiting!!!! That's something to be happy about!! Stay positive.
> 
> This is so encouraging wannabee...thank you!!! How are you feeling??Click to expand...

I'm feeling good. Plugging along. On the countdown for my cervical scan in a few weeks. I have a short cervix so am being monitored closely. Hoping this little bean goes to term and I don't have to have a cervical stitch put in. Always something to worry about, isn't there?!?!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Ever & First...congrats on the ball gettin' rolling!!! HURRAY!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!
> 
> AFM: just took my first Progesterone in oil shot....and it was no big whoop!!! Just wanted to calm the fears of any of you ladies that have those buggars in your future!!! I used my handy, dandy diagram (see earlier post for a laugh), iced my tush good and my hub went for it!! I hardly even felt it...thank The Lord!! I swear it was my biggest fear...SOOOO RELIEVED!!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!
> 
> Yep.. that is how I was for the first few. It's not the injection that bothered me it was the bruising and the lumps that hurt! I don't know if I'm just inept ( possibly ) or whether it's the oil, but after about 4-6 injections I was having trouble finding a non-sore region to inject! Plus the oil makes lumps in your butt (like I don't already have lumps from cellulite)! :wacko: Sitting and rolling out of bed became difficult. By about day 9 of PIO, I'd roll out of bed yelling OUCH OUCH OUCH, then stand up and the ladies would then plunge and I'd yell OUCH again! So that is why I do not like PIO, unfortunately I'll be taking it again soon. UGH :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ARRGGHHH!!! I knew it was too good to be true!! I'm gonna keep doing the ice, then the heat, and hope for the best!!!Click to expand...

YA.. I've heard the ice helps and so does massaging the area afterwards to help dispense the oil so it doesn't create a lump. Be careful with the heating pad as you aren't supposed to falsely increase your body temp during the 2WW. I guess it can harm the embryos? :shrug: Or so I've heard. So I'd stick with just massaging the area afterwards. Maybe DH can help :blush:
It isn't fun, but it isn't unbearable to the point that we can't handle it. So what if my rear is bruised and lumpy? It heals in time, and if it supports my growing fetus, then I'm ok with it!


----------



## Mells54

Ali is right. The lumps after a couple of days is what hurts more than the shots. My RE said a heating pad for no more than 15 mins on the bum is ok.


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies.. I have been lurking but not posting much about me, simply because I didn't have much to say! I had a scan this morning and in the past 6 days my lining has increased about 2mm. That isn't much :cry: it is at 8.5mm and barely a triple line. I think they wanted to see it over 9mm at this point. Why oh why is it being so elusive when before I had too thick of a lining? :shrug::growlmad: So of course the FS is on vacation it's Passover and March Break. So they need to call him and get instructions for where we go from here. It is increasing and it has a triple line, one view looked better than the other, and to me it looked just fine. :shrug: So now we wait :coffee: for my FS to tell them what they want me to do. I guess if it was over 9mm they would have told me to start the dreaded PIO shots, but its not, so do we up the dose on my patches to 4 right now? Do we wait until Saturday to move to 4? Do I leave it at 3? Who knows! :haha: This is a new type of cycle so the PA wasn't sure what the FS would want to do. :dohh: I should know more this afternoon. They did give me my PIO meds, just in case I need to start that. Part of me wants to get moving, the other wants to just wait a few more days. PIO sucks! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali is right. The lumps after a couple of days is what hurts more than the shots. My RE said a heating pad for no more than 15 mins on the bum is ok.

OHH.. good to know, that will make life a little easier!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: sorry about your frustrations. 8.5 isn't bad. I think my FS looks for 8+.

PIO: I massage after the shot and it has greatly reduced the formation of bumps.


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic wants over 8mm also. I think it sounds like a good report. Hopefully you hear from re soon Ali.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Ali: sorry about your frustrations. 8.5 isn't bad. I think my FS looks for 8+.
> 
> PIO: I massage after the shot and it has greatly reduced the formation of bumps.

Yep.. I tried massage but I was usually too lazy or too tired and wouldn't do it long enough. I think also that because I was giving it to myself, and you had to really push the PIO in, that sometimes the needle would move around causing me to bruise more. Then after a few days, trying to get the needle to go in an area that wasn't sore was hard! :dohh:


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> My clinic wants over 8mm also. I think it sounds like a good report. Hopefully you hear from re soon Ali.

I think so too, and I don't think I should be on PIO yet, isn't that something you are supposed to start after ovulation? I haven't ovulated yet, and it hasn't even been 2 weeks, I think I'm CD 14, and I don't usually ovulate until CD 16-17. 

I'm not too worried, at least it didn't shrivel up to 5.5mm like last cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I know I've been MIA but I just thought I'd let you girls know that I had my consult and we're going forward with the FET. I have an appointment for b/w on April 3rd to see where I'm at in my cycle and then I'll either be put on lupron or BCP's then estrace and then the transfer he said about 30 days later? He also said that the embryo that is frozen is the best embryo I have ever produced so that's good news. 

If the FET doesn't work we're going to be doing another IVF cycle, I'll be a metaformin (I think that's what it's called) and a low carb diet to get some better quality embryos hopefully and we're also going to be doing PGD. If we do PGD and they all (or most of them) come back abnormal then we know it's an embryo problem but if they come back okay for the most part then we can attribute me not getting pregnant to a endometrium problem and we can try to solve that instead. I'm pretty happy with the plan going forward and just thought I would let you girls know what's happening.


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: I was told the estrogen will prevent ovulation. I think the whole point of progesterone supplementation is the mimic what your body does post-ov.

Ash: glad to see you have a plan! I'm doing basically the same. If this FET is a bust, it's PGD next.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> So I know I've been MIA but I just thought I'd let you girls know that I had my consult and we're going forward with the FET. I have an appointment for b/w on April 3rd to see where I'm at in my cycle and then I'll either be put on lupron or BCP's then estrace and then the transfer he said about 30 days later? He also said that the embryo that is frozen is the best embryo I have ever produced so that's good news.
> 
> If the FET doesn't work we're going to be doing another IVF cycle, I'll be a metaformin (I think that's what it's called) and a low carb diet to get some better quality embryos hopefully and we're also going to be doing PGD. If we do PGD and they all (or most of them) come back abnormal then we know it's an embryo problem but if they come back okay for the most part then we can attribute me not getting pregnant to a endometrium problem and we can try to solve that instead. I'm pretty happy with the plan going forward and just thought I would let you girls know what's happening.

I actually did a GF diet throughout my last IVF cycle, and I think it helped a lot. I was healthier and ate properly. I've heard metformin helps women with PCOS, have they ever diagnosed you with that? The low carb diet also helps with women with PCOS. I hope it helps a lot!! :thumbup: Although I hope the FET works first! :flower:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Ali: I was told the estrogen will prevent ovulation. I think the whole point of progesterone supplementation is the mimic what your body does post-ov.
> 
> Ash: glad to see you have a plan! I'm doing basically the same. If this FET is a bust, it's PGD next.

Yes, PIO is supposed to help maintain the lining after OV. I just think that they were expecting my lining to be thicker since a lot of women ovulate around CD 12-14, but I don't, so I'm a little later. Interesting to note that the estrogen will stop me from OV. Did not know that! I'm still waiting to hear from the FS as to what they want me to do!


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - I think we both have a good plan going forward :) 

ali - My doctor said that I am PCOSish ... meaning that I'm borderline. They said something like my levels are on the verge of PCOS and from the way I've responded to the medication I am PCOSish. I'm hoping the FET works but if not I feel very relaxed and relieved that we're doing PGD ... I just really want some answers of some sort.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> first - I think we both have a good plan going forward :)
> 
> ali - My doctor said that I am PCOSish ... meaning that I'm borderline. They said something like my levels are on the verge of PCOS and from the way I've responded to the medication I am PCOSish. I'm hoping the FET works but if not I feel very relaxed and relieved that we're doing PGD ... I just really want some answers of some sort.

Sounds like a good plan moving forward, and to treat yourself as if you have PCOS should improve your cycle if you have to go that route. You might also want to try eating that way for your FET too. :shrug: I think that eating healthy and taking our supplements and doing everything we can to make our bodies a good oven is just as important during a FET as it is in a full IVF.

I have wondered if PGD wouldn't be a good idea for me too, but it is SOOOOO expensive! My FS wanted almost $5K. :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I've been eating healthy regardless of TTC ... I've just been trying to be a healthier person overall. I actually asked my doctor about all of those supplements and vitamins and he said he would rather not have me take them. So, not sure if I'm going to take them or not. PGD is expensive but if it's going to better the odds and help them figure out what's going on and why it's not working!


----------



## MoBaby

Glad you have a good plan ash!!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I've been eating healthy regardless of TTC ... I've just been trying to be a healthier person overall. I actually asked my doctor about all of those supplements and vitamins and he said he would rather not have me take them. So, not sure if I'm going to take them or not. PGD is expensive but if it's going to better the odds and help them figure out what's going on and why it's not working!

Great to see you Ash! Your plan sounds awesome!! We wanted to do PGD, but the price was a little out of our budget....I love the idea of it though for sure!!


----------



## Turkey16

OK, so the results are in! Lab called and said of the 6 that were "rescue ICSI'd", 3 took and are looking good. Of the original 3 that fertilized naturally, 2 are 2-celled, and one is 3-celled. The very dry lab lady told me that was exactly what they wanted to see. She then told me that the transfer is set for tomorrow. It kind of took me aback, b/c I figured if everything looked good, they'd want to wait til Sunday...I asked her if everything was ok and she told me, in no uncertain terms, that we were doing it tomorrow because "YOU'RE OLD!". She definitely tells it like it is huh??? Either way, I'm pretty excited!! The craziest part is that they are recommending we transfer all three original tough guys!!! I told them my DH would have a heart attack so the doctor called him!! Hahaha!! Whatever he said must have made sense cuz we're going with all three!!! Lord have mercy!!! The doc insists that the thought of me having triplets is preposterous, so I guess I gotta believe him!!!!! AHHHHHH!!


----------



## everhopeful

Ash - great plan moving forward!! Hopefully the FET will work but great to have a next step!

Ali- lining sounds good to me, it will still continue to develop also. My fs likes anything over 7 before they start progesterone! Mine was 8.7 on cd9 and have started the pessaries.
Hopefully you hear back from your fs soon but if guess it was a go!!

Turkey - how exciting!! 3 embies in you by tomorrow!! How exciting!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Omg turkey! 3??? Eek! I'd freak out! Lol. Good luck! I hope the other 3 make it to freeze!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I've been eating healthy regardless of TTC ... I've just been trying to be a healthier person overall. I actually asked my doctor about all of those supplements and vitamins and he said he would rather not have me take them. So, not sure if I'm going to take them or not. PGD is expensive but if it's going to better the odds and help them figure out what's going on and why it's not working!

It is interesting, some Doctors are more interested in trying alternative medicine, and using herbs and other things to aid fertility, and others are dead set against it. I think a lot of it is placebo. If you think it is helping then it will :shrug: 

Do what your FS wants you to do, he is catering your protocol to you with the assumption you are not doing any further treatments on the side. :hug:


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> OK, so the results are in! Lab called and said of the 6 that were "rescue ICSI'd", 3 took and are looking good. Of the original 3 that fertilized naturally, 2 are 2-celled, and one is 3-celled. The very dry lab lady told me that was exactly what they wanted to see. She then told me that the transfer is set for tomorrow. It kind of took me aback, b/c I figured if everything looked good, they'd want to wait til Sunday...I asked her if everything was ok and she told me, in no uncertain terms, that we were doing it tomorrow because "YOU'RE OLD!". She definitely tells it like it is huh??? Either way, I'm pretty excited!! The craziest part is that they are recommending we transfer all three original tough guys!!! I told them my DH would have a heart attack so the doctor called him!! Hahaha!! Whatever he said must have made sense cuz we're going with all three!!! Lord have mercy!!! The doc insists that the thought of me having triplets is preposterous, so I guess I gotta believe him!!!!! AHHHHHH!!

Turkey - Don't stress about putting 3 back, it is normal at 40 to up the ante a little bit. They were hesitant with me since I had such great response, and made so many eggs, etc. The rule of thumb is 1 if you are under 35, 2 if you are 35-39 and 3 if you are over 40. It also depends on how you do and the quality of your embryos, etc. They suggest this because as you age the % of chromosomally sound embryos decreases, and at 40 they say that only 25% are chromosomally sound, so by putting 3 in you are increasing your chances of having 1 be good.


----------



## alicatt

Heard back from the FS.. I'm to add 1 more patch tonight (now 4) and then swap them all out on Saturday for 4 new patches, then go back on Monday. No PIO yet. They want my lining to thicken and get better defined I guess. Plus the FS is away (I keep envisioning him on some tropical isle, sipping Mai Tai's) :haha: He doesn't get back until Monday morning and he wants to see my lining before I start PIO. Fine by me!! I don't mind waiting on that :haha: I hate PIO shots! My only problem now is finding real estate on my belly for another patch!!! You aren't supposed to put them in the same place as the last set, so :shrug: where on earth do I put them? AHHHH.. I will have to find room I guess.


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies! Long story short after our WTF appt today we are going to do another cycle using donor eggs. My embryo quality just wasn't what they hoped for although I had more than enough eggs.
My DH said so we can put back 2 or 3 embryos and the RE laughed and said with donor eggs you never want to put back more than 2 since the have a high rate of success! I can't imagine triplets!
They start matching us with a donor tomorrow and we will go from there.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry I got bumped off this thread and the darn thing moves so fast!!

Turkey exciting you will be having transfer. Your embryologist sounds like my ultrasound tech. But sometimes I appreciate the straight shooting versus beating around the bush. At this point you want a baby yesterday so just tell me what to do to make it happen. I think transferring three is a good plan for you. 

Ali hope the forth patch helps boost your lining for next week. When I took vivelle they said I could put it anywhere but around the breast. I used my belly and thigh to have a little more real estate. Something to consider or ask your office if its ok.


----------



## L4hope

Mells, sorry you didn't have success with your embryos but the rates are so good with donor eggs I'm sure you'll have your bfp in no time! :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> Heard back from the FS.. I'm to add 1 more patch tonight (now 4) and then swap them all out on Saturday for 4 new patches, then go back on Monday. No PIO yet. They want my lining to thicken and get better defined I guess. Plus the FS is away (I keep envisioning him on some tropical isle, sipping Mai Tai's) :haha: He doesn't get back until Monday morning and he wants to see my lining before I start PIO. Fine by me!! I don't mind waiting on that :haha: I hate PIO shots! My only problem now is finding real estate on my belly for another patch!!! You aren't supposed to put them in the same place as the last set, so :shrug: where on earth do I put them? AHHHH.. I will have to find room I guess.

I'm on a tropical isle, but I haven't seen him. :haha:


----------



## BabyD225

Had the D&C on Wednesday... it's pretty sad to go through all of this. I came home tired from the general anesthesia... with minimal bleeding and then yesterday I had HORRIBLE cramps.. like contractions I'm guessing and the bleeding had stopped. Late last night the bleeding came on heavier but at least the cramping stopped. Today I had a few good cries... hoping to be able to heal soon and move on to FET. So scared that those blasts will have something wrong with them as well. They said I'll have chromosomal/genetic testing back on the miscarriage within 4 weeks. If they find something was wrong- would it effect my other embryos??


----------



## MoBaby

Not necessarily babyd. I'd it's something you or dh carry then it might. That what the dr told me at least from the first m/c. Its most likely just a random chromosomal issue. 
I'm sure all other embryos are fine.
The whole d/c process is terrible. Both times I knew the baby had passed but it wasn't real until the d-c was over. Hope the pain and bleeding stops soon. I wish I could give you hugs now! So sorry for you loss :( you may spot for the next week or so. I think it was around 11-12 days both times for me. 

Dh just told me he's not excited about our fet b/c of what we've been through. Im scared as hell but we have to do it. I wish he would have a more pos out look. All of our babies can't end in mc. We have to have at least one good one.


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Not necessarily babyd. I'd it's something you or dh carry then it might. That what the dr told me at least from the first m/c. Its most likely just a random chromosomal issue.
> I'm sure all other embryos are fine.
> The whole d/c process is terrible. Both times I knew the baby had passed but it wasn't real until the d-c was over. Hope the pain and bleeding stops soon. I wish I could give you hugs now! So sorry for you loss :( you may spot for the next week or so. I think it was around 11-12 days both times for me.
> 
> Dh just told me he's not excited about our fet b/c of what we've been through. Im scared as hell but we have to do it. I wish he would have a more pos out look. All of our babies can't end in mc. We have to have at least one good one.

Thank you so much Mobaby- I share in your fears.. but we all have to believe that one of these pregnancies will end in a healthy baby- Hoping this next one for you is it. Did you have cramping after D&C? My doctor told me it would just be minimal the day of with light bleeding.. two days later i'm still going with the blood. I guess they don't get it all out. When you got back your genetic testing- did they tell you the gender? Is that harder knowing? What is your FET protocol looking like? Hoping for the best for you and DH and some sunshine in my future as well.. hard to see that now :(


----------



## Turkey16

Transfer is complete!!! Everything went great. The embryologist went with 2 of the original naturally fertilized "varsity" players (both 8 cells) and one of the rescue-ICSI'd (the JV squad!! Who knew my oh-so-dry embryologist had those nicknames in her??). The JV player apparently looked better than the third varsity player, and right before transfer time he divided his (or her?? Ahhh!) lil self into 6 cells! Pretty darn cool!!! Anyway...it was a great experience and now I am just hoping for the best!! Here's a pic if you're interested:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Hi ladies! Long story short after our WTF appt today we are going to do another cycle using donor eggs. My embryo quality just wasn't what they hoped for although I had more than enough eggs.
> My DH said so we can put back 2 or 3 embryos and the RE laughed and said with donor eggs you never want to put back more than 2 since the have a high rate of success! I can't imagine triplets!
> They start matching us with a donor tomorrow and we will go from there.

Good Luck Mells!!! This sounds very exciting!!


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Had the D&C on Wednesday... it's pretty sad to go through all of this. I came home tired from the general anesthesia... with minimal bleeding and then yesterday I had HORRIBLE cramps.. like contractions I'm guessing and the bleeding had stopped. Late last night the bleeding came on heavier but at least the cramping stopped. Today I had a few good cries... hoping to be able to heal soon and move on to FET. So scared that those blasts will have something wrong with them as well. They said I'll have chromosomal/genetic testing back on the miscarriage within 4 weeks. If they find something was wrong- would it effect my other embryos??

So sorry that you have to go through this BabyD. This whole process is so hard, and at points the unfairness of it can consume you. I think the only way to get through it is to do our best to stay positive and hopeful. Sometimes that is all we have. I am thinking warm, positive wonderful thoughts for you. Let it all out and then let yourself move forward to the next step...your FET. Best, best, best of luck!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Turkey16 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Had the D&C on Wednesday... it's pretty sad to go through all of this. I came home tired from the general anesthesia... with minimal bleeding and then yesterday I had HORRIBLE cramps.. like contractions I'm guessing and the bleeding had stopped. Late last night the bleeding came on heavier but at least the cramping stopped. Today I had a few good cries... hoping to be able to heal soon and move on to FET. So scared that those blasts will have something wrong with them as well. They said I'll have chromosomal/genetic testing back on the miscarriage within 4 weeks. If they find something was wrong- would it effect my other embryos??
> 
> So sorry that you have to go through this BabyD. This whole process is so hard, and at points the unfairness of it can consume you. I think the only way to get through it is to do our best to stay positive and hopeful. Sometimes that is all we have. I am thinking warm, positive wonderful thoughts for you. Let it all out and then let yourself move forward to the next step...your FET. Best, best, best of luck!!!Click to expand...

Turkey.. thank you so much for the kind words.. Congrats on being PUPO... best of luck for a happy and healthy 9 months... excited to hear your good news on OTD xoxo


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Transfer is complete!!! Everything went great. The embryologist went with 2 of the original naturally fertilized "varsity" players (both 8 cells) and one of the rescue-ICSI'd (the JV squad!! Who knew my oh-so-dry embryologist had those nicknames in her??). The JV player apparently looked better than the third varsity player, and right before transfer time he divided his (or her?? Ahhh!) lil self into 6 cells! Pretty darn cool!!! Anyway...it was a great experience and now I am just hoping for the best!! Here's a pic if you're interested:

Turkey - I'm not an embryologist, but they chose well! They want to see 8 cell embryos on day 3 and to see clear cells, with little fragmentation. Kind of like a flower. Looking at your photos they look darn near perfect to me! :happydance:

The first one looks beautiful, the middle one looks like its splitting and the 3 one looks like a beautiful 6 cell! Just in case you want a better understanding of why I think they looks so excellent! 

I wonder if I should go back to medical school? I'd be the oldest one there! :haha: because I'm already 40! I do love this stuff though.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Transfer is complete!!! Everything went great. The embryologist went with 2 of the original naturally fertilized "varsity" players (both 8 cells) and one of the rescue-ICSI'd (the JV squad!! Who knew my oh-so-dry embryologist had those nicknames in her??). The JV player apparently looked better than the third varsity player, and right before transfer time he divided his (or her?? Ahhh!) lil self into 6 cells! Pretty darn cool!!! Anyway...it was a great experience and now I am just hoping for the best!! Here's a pic if you're interested:
> 
> Turkey - I'm not an embryologist, but they chose well! They want to see 8 cell embryos on day 3 and to see clear cells, with little fragmentation. Kind of like a flower. Looking at your photos they look darn near perfect to me! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Ali!!! You always make me feel so good!!! Hope you are doing well...any new developments??


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Transfer is complete!!! Everything went great. The embryologist went with 2 of the original naturally fertilized "varsity" players (both 8 cells) and one of the rescue-ICSI'd (the JV squad!! Who knew my oh-so-dry embryologist had those nicknames in her??). The JV player apparently looked better than the third varsity player, and right before transfer time he divided his (or her?? Ahhh!) lil self into 6 cells! Pretty darn cool!!! Anyway...it was a great experience and now I am just hoping for the best!! Here's a pic if you're interested:
> 
> Turkey - I'm not an embryologist, but they chose well! They want to see 8 cell embryos on day 3 and to see clear cells, with little fragmentation. Kind of like a flower. Looking at your photos they look darn near perfect to me! :happydance:
> 
> The first one looks beautiful, the middle one looks like its splitting and the 3 one looks like a beautiful 6 cell! Just in case you want a better understanding of why I think they looks so excellent!
> 
> I wonder if I should go back to medical school? I'd be the oldest one there! :haha: because I'm already 40! I do love this stuff though.Click to expand...

Thanks AGAIN Ali!!! I could listen to your commentary all day!! You really shouldn't rule out going to medical school!! You are so dang knowledgeable. I'm a teacher, and I am seriously considering a career change to something in infertility, or at least medically-related. Teaching has been good to me, but the tides have been turning and I can't stop thinking about how fulfilling it would be to work with women like you and me and all of us...ya know?? There have been countless times over these past years of TTC that women in my RE's office have really been there for me...can't explain it exactly...just think I would really love it. Right now looking into a medical imaging degree...could be interesting!


----------



## Mells54

:hugs: to you BabyD. There is a plan for all of us, we just need to remember we aren't always at the controls.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Transfer is complete!!! Everything went great. The embryologist went with 2 of the original naturally fertilized "varsity" players (both 8 cells) and one of the rescue-ICSI'd (the JV squad!! Who knew my oh-so-dry embryologist had those nicknames in her??). The JV player apparently looked better than the third varsity player, and right before transfer time he divided his (or her?? Ahhh!) lil self into 6 cells! Pretty darn cool!!! Anyway...it was a great experience and now I am just hoping for the best!! Here's a pic if you're interested:
> 
> Turkey - I'm not an embryologist, but they chose well! They want to see 8 cell embryos on day 3 and to see clear cells, with little fragmentation. Kind of like a flower. Looking at your photos they look darn near perfect to me! :happydance:
> 
> The first one looks beautiful, the middle one looks like its splitting and the 3 one looks like a beautiful 6 cell! Just in case you want a better understanding of why I think they looks so excellent!
> 
> I wonder if I should go back to medical school? I'd be the oldest one there! :haha: because I'm already 40! I do love this stuff though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks AGAIN Ali!!! I could listen to your commentary all day!! You really shouldn't rule out going to medical school!! You are so dang knowledgeable. I'm a teacher, and I am seriously considering a career change to something in infertility, or at least medically-related. Teaching has been good to me, but the tides have been turning and I can't stop thinking about how fulfilling it would be to work with women like you and me and all of us...ya know?? There have been countless times over these past years of TTC that women in my RE's office have really been there for me...can't explain it exactly...just think I would really love it. Right now looking into a medical imaging degree...could be interesting!Click to expand...

I agree! I was thinking about a PA, apparently you don't have to do a full degree to become one (assuming you have an undergrad already). I do, but it wasn't overly scientific, unless you count physical geography, learning about soils and weather and that kind of thing. It is considered a science, but not biological science. So I would probably have to take a few courses in biology and chemistry before going for a PA. The PA in my office does a lot of the work and the hand holding. She does the ultrasounds and assists during the ER and ET. I think she can even do an IUI? Maybe? She sets the schedules and determines the cycles and does the hand-holding like you said. I really do think that someone with an innate knowledge like we have, having been through it would help make us better Fertility PA's than some 20 yr old co-ed! :haha: Maybe I will follow my dream and do it! :thumbup: Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Transfer is complete!!! Everything went great. The embryologist went with 2 of the original naturally fertilized "varsity" players (both 8 cells) and one of the rescue-ICSI'd (the JV squad!! Who knew my oh-so-dry embryologist had those nicknames in her??). The JV player apparently looked better than the third varsity player, and right before transfer time he divided his (or her?? Ahhh!) lil self into 6 cells! Pretty darn cool!!! Anyway...it was a great experience and now I am just hoping for the best!! Here's a pic if you're interested:
> 
> Turkey - I'm not an embryologist, but they chose well! They want to see 8 cell embryos on day 3 and to see clear cells, with little fragmentation. Kind of like a flower. Looking at your photos they look darn near perfect to me! :happydance:
> 
> 
> The first one looks beautiful, the middle one looks like its splitting and the 3 one looks like a beautiful 6 cell! Just in case you want a better understanding of why I think they looks so excellent!
> 
> I wonder if I should go back to medical school? I'd be the oldest one there! :haha: because I'm already 40! I do love this stuff though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks AGAIN Ali!!! I could listen to your commentary all day!! You really shouldn't rule out going to medical school!! You are so dang knowledgeable. I'm a teacher, and I am seriously considering a career change to something in infertility, or at least medically-related. Teaching has been good to me, but the tides have been turning and I can't stop thinking about how fulfilling it would be to work with women like you and me and all of us...ya know?? There have been countless times over these past years of TTC that women in my RE's office have really been there for me...can't explain it exactly...just think I would really love it. Right now looking into a medical imaging degree...could be interesting!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! I was thinking about a PA, apparently you don't have to do a full degree to become one (assuming you have an undergrad already). I do, but it wasn't overly scientific, unless you count physical geography, learning about soils and weather and that kind of thing. It is considered a science, but not biological science. So I would probably have to take a few courses in biology and chemistry before going for a PA. The PA in my office does a lot of the work and the hand holding. She does the ultrasounds and assists during the ER and ET. I think she can even do an IUI? Maybe? She sets the schedules and determines the cycles and does the hand-holding like you said. I really do think that someone with an innate knowledge like we have, having been through it would help make us better Fertility PA's than some 20 yr old co-ed! :haha: Maybe I will follow my dream and do it! :thumbup: Thanks for the encouragement!Click to expand...

You'd be amazing. GO. FOR. IT.:thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Being a PA is a great career!! (I'm slightly biased on it though!):) A lady in my class was in her 50's!! And several in their 40's.
I actually want to work in reproductive med. my RE said a few time to come work for him jokingly (they dont hire PAs or NPS) so I finally said make me a position and I am yours. Actually, the insurance for the clinic covers IVF. Go figure. 

BabyD: I had cramping for the day of and the next day? I had a heating pad on my abdomen for a few days when I was lying down. With this last d/c the dr said he prob didnt get it all out which is why my lining went all crazy. Did you get methergine? My doc gave me some and it is to get out what ever is left and stuff. As far as genetic testing: I didnt ask directly for the sex but both of them were little girls :( The first time he told me the testing would come back in a couple of weeks but it would come back prelim if it was xx so they could do more testing to rule out maternal containmentation... and the report he received at my f/u was prelim, they needed to do more testing. The second time it was a different lab (in network, covered by my insurance) and they said it was normal fetal tissue...And I said so the only way to know if the report "normal" was my tissue and not the baby's was if it was reported XY and he said yes. So based on that my conclusions are they are both girls. I then started to wonder if there is something about me not being able to carry girls. IDK? 

My FET is pretty easy: I take estrace for 14 days then go in for ultrasound then schedule the transfer and start progesterone (either PIO or vaginal, probably both) 6 days before transfer, then beta 14 days after transfer. 

Turkey: Your embryos look amazing!! All 3 may stick lol. (I know, b/c of your age, probably not) but WOW! They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Mo - I can't remember if you did the NK testing? Or the clotting/autoimmune testing? I know that sometimes even chromosomally perfect embryos don't carry to term. It just happens sometimes :cry: I would do the tests before doing your next FET. It sounds like you have a repeat MC issue, which is usually the result of NK, clotting or autoimmune issues. I think we talked about the different types of NK cells? Some attack before implantation and a different one attacks after? There is a woman on another thread that has had like 6 MCs and they have been genetically sound as well. She is doing daily shots to correct whatever it is that keeps causing the MC's. I think it is celexane? She is in the UK so they call it something different over there, than here. I think celexane = lovenox? It is a blood thinner, and is supposed to help. She is at 7 weeks now, so FX'd she can make it to 10. I think she usually has her MCs between 7-9 weeks. No idea if this is what could be plaguing you, but I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## MoBaby

I did clotting and autoimmune: Negative. The NK test and other stuff my dr doesnt believe in per se. I dont have an implantation issue as I do get pregnant. So no reason to do the lovenox but he did start me on baby aspirin.. There may be a functional blood flow issue to the endometrium due to the unicornuate uterus. (I dont think there is; but this is all we have to go on). I am having an indepth ultrasound at my lining scan to make sure there is adequate blood flow to both sides of the uterus. I have never had lining issues before so I am sure there is no issue with the blood flow. My RE (or me!) didnt even know about the unicornuate uterus until after the 2nd round of IVF (1st MC) when I had my fibroid removed. I am also taking extra folate and B6 and B12 as if I possibly have MTHFR. I have not had my thyroid checked but no reason to believe there is an issue there.


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies,

Just to share that I just had my trigger shot!!
I went in for my scan this morning (its Sat night here.. 11.10pm to b exact)
Doc told me that I was good to go as I had around 6 big follies and maybe another 1 or 2 that could make it in time for ER

All just happened so fast! So just had my trigger and will b going in for ER on Monday morning.. Really praying that I'll have at least a couple of frosties (have decided we will put in 2 embies) 

Hopefully this Easter will be start of a lil' bunny :winkwink:


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD: so sorry dear.. Will pray for your quick recovery both physically nd emotionally Hun :hugs:

Turkey: congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just to share that I just had my trigger shot!!
> I went in for my scan this morning (its Sat night here.. 11.10pm to b exact)
> Doc told me that I was good to go as I had around 6 big follies and maybe another 1 or 2 that could make it in time for ER
> 
> All just happened so fast! So just had my trigger and will b going in for ER on Monday morning.. Really praying that I'll have at least a couple of frosties (have decided we will put in 2 embies)
> 
> Hopefully this Easter will be start of a lil' bunny :winkwink:

Congrats Flowermal!!!! Very, very, very exciting!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Congrats flowermal- not long now!! Xx


----------



## Edamame

BabyD, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I truly wish it had turned out differently. I hope for good things with your FET.

Flowermal, can't wait to hear how your ER goes!
Turkey, congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? Are you going to test early or wait?


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD... :hugs:

Turkey - congrats on being PUPO!!! FX'd that those beautiful embryos stick. 

Flower - yeah for trigger!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> BabyD, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I truly wish it had turned out differently. I hope for good things with your FET.
> 
> Flowermal, can't wait to hear how your ER goes!
> Turkey, congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? Are you going to test early or wait?

Hey Edamame...thank you!! My OTD is April 9th, and I'm gonna do my best to hold out. It's just so dang depressing to see a BFN, and the mind games are soooo exhausting. Right now I'm hoping to hear from my RE's lab to get a 5-day status report on the rest of "the team"...my three other embryos. I'm hoping they're hearty enough to freeze...I feel like that might help ease the desperation of the 2WW...ya know?? What's your MO?? Are you a POAS addict?? I've always been more of a "no news is good news" gal...


----------



## Turkey16

WannabeeMum said:


> BabyD... :hugs:
> 
> Turkey - congrats on being PUPO!!! FX'd that those beautiful embryos stick.
> 
> Flower - yeah for trigger!!!!

Thanks Wannabee...fingers and toes crossed!! How are you feeling???


----------



## Edamame

Turkey16 said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I truly wish it had turned out differently. I hope for good things with your FET.
> 
> Flowermal, can't wait to hear how your ER goes!
> Turkey, congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? Are you going to test early or wait?
> 
> Hey Edamame...thank you!! My OTD is April 9th, and I'm gonna do my best to hold out. It's just so dang depressing to see a BFN, and the mind games are soooo exhausting. Right now I'm hoping to hear from my RE's lab to get a 5-day status report on the rest of "the team"...my three other embryos. I'm hoping they're hearty enough to freeze...I feel like that might help ease the desperation of the 2WW...ya know?? What's your MO?? Are you a POAS addict?? I've always been more of a "no news is good news" gal...Click to expand...

When we first started trying I was a POAS fiend, but after a few months learned my lesson and waited until AF was late, and when we did the Iuis and Ivf I waited until the beta test. This time I'm going to test the morning of- it is just too hard waiting for the call from the clinic, and after two ivf negatives I figure I may as well test at least that morning so I don't stew all day!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I truly wish it had turned out differently. I hope for good things with your FET.
> 
> Flowermal, can't wait to hear how your ER goes!
> Turkey, congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? Are you going to test early or wait?
> 
> Hey Edamame...thank you!! My OTD is April 9th, and I'm gonna do my best to hold out. It's just so dang depressing to see a BFN, and the mind games are soooo exhausting. Right now I'm hoping to hear from my RE's lab to get a 5-day status report on the rest of "the team"...my three other embryos. I'm hoping they're hearty enough to freeze...I feel like that might help ease the desperation of the 2WW...ya know?? What's your MO?? Are you a POAS addict?? I've always been more of a "no news is good news" gal...Click to expand...
> 
> When we first started trying I was a POAS fiend, but after a few months learned my lesson and waited until AF was late, and when we did the Iuis and Ivf I waited until the beta test. This time I'm going to test the morning of- it is just too hard waiting for the call from the clinic, and after two ivf negatives I figure I may as well test at least that morning so I don't stew all day!Click to expand...

I totally hear you...going in for the beta in the morning and then having to wait til the afternoon to hear back is brutal....I don't know, I've been trying to deal with all this one step at a time (wise advice from Alicatt!) so I guess I'll decide once it gets a little closer. If my transfer was Friday, that means I'm 2dp3dt right?? I've spent the last two days 99.9% off my feet and this morning I'm still feeling crampy...just conked out for nap too...highly unusual in my normal life...seem normal under these circumstances?? I hope so...


----------



## Mells54

Good luck tomorrow Turkey. Fx'd you get your BFP!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: I like to POAS, so I have an idea of whether we've got a shot. But I don't start until 5dp5dt.

BabyD: how are you doing? I've been thinking about you.

AFM, I'm on BCPs for the next 2 weeks :coffee:


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Mells, but I was just speaking hypothetically!!! I WISH my beta was in the morning, but alas I'm only two days past transfer. 

I'm intrigued by your comment FirstTry...how would you know if you " had a shot"? Can you get a BFP by 5dp5dt? I'm seriously new to all this!! If I did a 3dt, would I wait til 7dp? I would just be so crushed if it was negative and then the mind games would start...I don't know if I can handle that!!! We'll see I suppose!

So I realized tonight they I goofed big time...although I'm trying to convince myself it's no biggie. I started taking estrace on the night of my transfer (Friday). I've taken it faithfully each night since, but as I was gearing up for tonight's lovely dose, I noticed the pill container said "2x a day" and it came flooding back to me that I'm supposed to take in the am too! DOH! That means I missed two 1mg doses. After much frantic googling, it appears to not be a huge deal, and I'm not doubling the dose as per the advice in the majority of the posts I read. The estrace website explicitly says NOT to double up doses. Anybody have any insight here??? Am I screwed???


----------



## Mells54

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks Mells, but I was just speaking hypothetically!!! I WISH my beta was in the morning, but alas I'm only two days past transfer.
> 
> I'm intrigued by your comment FirstTry...how would you know if you " had a shot"? Can you get a BFP by 5dp5dt? I'm seriously new to all this!! If I did a 3dt, would I wait til 7dp? I would just be so crushed if it was negative and then the mind games would start...I don't know if I can handle that!!! We'll see I suppose!
> 
> So I realized tonight they I goofed big time...although I'm trying to convince myself it's no biggie. I started taking estrace on the night of my transfer (Friday). I've taken it faithfully each night since, but as I was gearing up for tonight's lovely dose, I noticed the pill container said "2x a day" and it came flooding back to me that I'm supposed to take in the am too! DOH! That means I missed two 1mg doses. After much frantic googling, it appears to not be a huge deal, and I'm not doubling the dose as per the advice in the majority of the posts I read. The estrace website explicitly says NOT to double up doses. Anybody have any insight here??? Am I screwed???

Oops! Sorry Turkey. Guess I wasn't reading too carefully.


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey you are prob okay. I'd call the clinic though just to see why you want you to do. I'm sure it will be just fine :)


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: you are fine. Just start taking the estrace 2x per day, as instructed. You only missed 2 doses. It's not an exact science anyway.

I got my first BFP at 5dp5dt. It was faint and got darker over the next few days, but then stayed the same. It never got as dark as the control. That was my first sign that something was wrong. M/c at 7 weeks. The second cycle I had a BFP, it didn't show up until 8dp5dt and was super faint. After my previous m/c, I knew that wasn't good. Four days later, it was gone.

The dr says the m/c's are due to my age. But everyone is different.

I understand why some people wait for the OTD, but I like to know what's going on as soon as possible. It's a personal preference.

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Edamame

I agree, you've only missed two half doses. The estrace is extra support.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Turkey you are prob okay. I'd call the clinic though just to see why you want you to do. I'm sure it will be just fine :)

Turkey.. Don't stress too much about the estrace, call your FS in the morning and see what they want you to do. The estrace is estrogen supplementation to help the embryo implant. Normally the corpus luteum (burst follicle) creates the estrogen for you but they destroyed your follicles when the retrieved your eggs. Since you are only 2dp3dt the embryo is just gearing up for implantation so I'd think that as long as you call the FS to make sure they don't want you increasing the dose, you should be fine! 

So as I said each day different things happen, the embryo normally would have been floating down your Fallopian tube and would have just arrived in the uterus today. It should be a blastocyst and be getting ready to burst out of its shell and start implanting. That happens between days 6-8, then by 10dpo some women can see BFP one a FRER (first response early result). So for you that would be 7dp3dt. 

As for whether or not you should test. I've tested both times and drove myself nearly insane the first time. The second failure was easier to handle, because I'd been there before, but also because I had made 4 nice :cold: as well. I'm considering shaking it up this time and not testing at all! We'll see!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks to all you super smart gals...you were right on the money! Doc said it was no biggie and to just carry on correctly today. The lab also called and it looks like no frosties for us. Sigh. I'm actually ok with it...if this round doesn't work, at least we now know what to expect for round 2. Just seems a lot less daunting. I'm extremely lucky in that my insurance covers 4 ERs and unlimited transfers, so I'm trying to keep things in perspective. Still HOPEFUL & OPTIMISTIC, but realistic too.


----------



## Flowermal

Ladies, thanks for all your well wishes. EC went well, having some bloatedness and slight cramps but not unbearable. 

They retrieved 5 eggs and ET is on Wed.
Was hoping for more eggs but praying that quality is there


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks to all you super smart gals...you were right on the money! Doc said it was no biggie and to just carry on correctly today. The lab also called and it looks like no frosties for us. Sigh. I'm actually ok with it...if this round doesn't work, at least we now know what to expect for round 2. Just seems a lot less daunting. I'm extremely lucky in that my insurance covers 4 ERs and unlimited transfers, so I'm trying to keep things in perspective. Still HOPEFUL & OPTIMISTIC, but realistic too.

WOW that is great that your insurance will cover that! Ours doesn't cover ANYTHING! :cry: What protocol were you on? I think that once they have done a cycle they can determine how you responded and create a more custom protocol for you so you can create better embryos. That is what they did for me, I went from getting 2 good blasts the first cycle to getting 6 good blasts the second cycle! I also used a few supplements, went gluten free, and they switched me from a normal cycle to a long lupron protocol, oh and I added in acupuncture. Not sure which helped most, but I tripled me embryo count!


----------



## alicatt

Flowermal said:


> Ladies, thanks for all your well wishes. EC went well, having some bloatedness and slight cramps but not unbearable.
> 
> They retrieved 5 eggs and ET is on Wed.
> Was hoping for more eggs but praying that quality is there

Congrats on getting through the EC! It isn't quantity that counts, it's quality! GL and FX'd for a good fertilization report :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Ladies, thanks for all your well wishes. EC went well, having some bloatedness and slight cramps but not unbearable.
> 
> They retrieved 5 eggs and ET is on Wed.
> Was hoping for more eggs but praying that quality is there

Congrats Flowermal!!! Definitely quality not quantity!!! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you super smart gals...you were right on the money! Doc said it was no biggie and to just carry on correctly today. The lab also called and it looks like no frosties for us. Sigh. I'm actually ok with it...if this round doesn't work, at least we now know what to expect for round 2. Just seems a lot less daunting. I'm extremely lucky in that my insurance covers 4 ERs and unlimited transfers, so I'm trying to keep things in perspective. Still HOPEFUL & OPTIMISTIC, but realistic too.
> 
> WOW that is great that your insurance will cover that! Ours doesn't cover ANYTHING! :cry: What protocol were you on? I think that once they have done a cycle they can determine how you responded and create a more custom protocol for you so you can create better embryos. That is what they did for me, I went from getting 2 good blasts the first cycle to getting 6 good blasts the second cycle! I also used a few supplements, went gluten free, and they switched me from a normal cycle to a long lupron protocol, oh and I added in acupuncture. Not sure which helped most, but I tripled me embryo count!Click to expand...

I am sooooo ridiculously blessed as far as insurance goes. I teach in new jersey and infertility insurance is mandated. I was concerned about coverage for my meds initially, but when all was said and done they were 100% covered. If you remember Aetna denied me IVF coverage at first, but my doc was able to get them to reverse the decision. Ironically the only thing not covered was ICSI b/c of DH's wonder-sperm (HA!), but that's a drop in the bucket overall!! If we do another cycle I was told they'd recommend ICSI right off the bat. I was on the micro dose Lupron (or micro flare) protocol. I definitely like the idea of them being able to tweak things if we do have to do another cycle. It was a bit depressing to hear nobody made it to blast, but I'm not letting it get me down. There is still HOPE!!!!! So what about you??? First biopsy in a coupla days right?!?!


----------



## alicatt

I was going to recommend the lupron flare protocol for you!!

AFM.. at the FS now waiting to see if my uterus is good and if so the biopsies will be scheduled for later this week I think, but it also means the dreaded PIO!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> I was going to recommend the lupron flare protocol for you!!
> 
> AFM.. at the FS now waiting to see if my uterus is good and if so the biopsies will be scheduled for later this week I think, but it also means the dreaded PIO!

YAY!!!! Good Luck!!! PIO shots are a small price to pay...eyes on the prize!!! C'mon Uterus!!! Be ready!!! :0)


----------



## MoBaby

Wow ali! GL today!
Turkey: my last cycle was the microdose lupron flare. I loved it and got the best embryos we ever had and even frosties! I dont have a "Reason" for it other than 2 previous failed attempts. But it was so easy and quick. If I ever have to do IVF again then I would request the MDL flare protocol again.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - best of luck today!! Hope that all is good to go ahead with biopsy!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - really glad doc put your mind at rest!! Sorry you don't have anything to freeze. I didn't either with my first cycle and then had 4 to freeze with my second!
Hopefully you won't even need to think about another round of IVF for now!! 
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

AFM - I'm now a week into steroids for my NK cells and 5 days of clexane injections (not nice!!) and am excited about my FET on Wednesday! Hoping all these drugs make THE difference!!
Xx


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend the lupron flare protocol for you!!
> 
> AFM.. at the FS now waiting to see if my uterus is good and if so the biopsies will be scheduled for later this week I think, but it also means the dreaded PIO!
> 
> YAY!!!! Good Luck!!! PIO shots are a small price to pay...eyes on the prize!!! C'mon Uterus!!! Be ready!!! :0)Click to expand...

GRR.. So my uterus hasn't grown much, it is looking OK, not great, not a full triple line like they would like to see. So then I mention that I think I ovulated on Saturday. FS looks at me and says you aren't supposed to be ovulating! :saywhat: I said, well I had sharp shooting pains on Saturday for about 2 hours, and it sure felt like I was ovulating. So he looks at my right ovary, and its clear, and he says so, and I say.. but the pain was on my left ovary! Sure enough there is a corpus luteum! :shrug: So he says, do a e2 and p4 test to see what the heck is going on. So unless that corpus luteum was from a prior cycle, I'm probably going to have to cancel this trial AGAIN! :cry: I won't know until tomorrow. If we are going ahead, then I start PIO on Wednesday for biopsy on Monday. So now we wait :coffee: Good news is that they are only doing 1 biopsy not 2!! So it will save me $775.


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> AFM - I'm now a week into steroids for my NK cells and 5 days of clexane injections (not nice!!) and am excited about my FET on Wednesday! Hoping all these drugs make THE difference!!
> Xx

YAY! GL and FX'd for a great FET!!! I am anxiously waiting to see how you do :thumbup: My FS hasn't mentioned clexane or steroids for NK though, just the IVIg infusion :shrug: We haven't really discussed it for a while since we have been so focused on the trial cycle and biopsy. I figure I'll ask him when we are ready to start the real FET! So Wednesday, that is not far away now at all! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

How did you ovulate with so many estrogen patches on??? WOW! I would be impressed! They are going to have to figure out how to suppress your LH better if you did! Wonder why your uterus isnt being cooperative :( Sorry about your appt. Maybe your bloodwork will say otherwise and you can continue on :) FX for you! Maybe you could do a natural FET instead of medicated since your body doesnt respond very well to the estrogen? IDK. You probably talked about that with your RE already.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> How did you ovulate with so many estrogen patches on??? WOW! I would be impressed! They are going to have to figure out how to suppress your LH better if you did! Wonder why your uterus isnt being cooperative :( Sorry about your appt. Maybe your bloodwork will say otherwise and you can continue on :) FX for you! Maybe you could do a natural FET instead of medicated since your body doesnt respond very well to the estrogen? IDK. You probably talked about that with your RE already.

I know right? How did that happen? :shrug: That is what he was saying right up until he saw the corpus luteum and he measured it and it was BIG. Like 2.5mm by 2.6mm too (which is what led me to think it was recent). Course I could be wrong? I hope I'm wrong! 

I think that is why he is suggesting Lupron, if this doesn't work, we'll have to use Lupron to suppress things further. I was afraid he would say that, I don't like Lupron (hives and headaches) :cry:

Oh well, as my FS stated, that is why we are doing these trial cycles and not tranferring. We need to get the plan right first, then we'll know what works best. Plus the IVIg that they will be giving me is $3000 a month, so we need to make sure we get everything else down pat! Just frustrating to have to wait another cycle.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - really hope it's from a previous cycle and pain was just irritation?
But like you said, you want to get this bit right before proceeding. Lupron is very good at suppressing ovulation. I struggle with headaches, I drank a LOT of water to try help.
Xx


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend the lupron flare protocol for you!!
> 
> AFM.. at the FS now waiting to see if my uterus is good and if so the biopsies will be scheduled for later this week I think, but it also means the dreaded PIO!
> 
> YAY!!!! Good Luck!!! PIO shots are a small price to pay...eyes on the prize!!! C'mon Uterus!!! Be ready!!! :0)Click to expand...
> 
> GRR.. So my uterus hasn't grown much, it is looking OK, not great, not a full triple line like they would like to see. So then I mention that I think I ovulated on Saturday. FS looks at me and says you aren't supposed to be ovulating! :saywhat: I said, well I had sharp shooting pains on Saturday for about 2 hours, and it sure felt like I was ovulating. So he looks at my right ovary, and its clear, and he says so, and I say.. but the pain was on my left ovary! Sure enough there is a corpus luteum! :shrug: So he says, do a e2 and p4 test to see what the heck is going on. So unless that corpus luteum was from a prior cycle, I'm probably going to have to cancel this trial AGAIN! :cry: I won't know until tomorrow. If we are going ahead, then I start PIO on Wednesday for biopsy on Monday. So now we wait :coffee: Good news is that they are only doing 1 biopsy not 2!! So it will save me $775.Click to expand...

Good Grief Ali!!! Can't say I understand it all, but it sure seems like a pain in the butt!! At least you're getting all these bizarro blips ironed out before the real thing. When will you have the bloodwork results?? I am PRAYING that you can get this show on the road w/ the PIO shots on Wednesday...


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> AFM - I'm now a week into steroids for my NK cells and 5 days of clexane injections (not nice!!) and am excited about my FET on Wednesday! Hoping all these drugs make THE difference!!
> Xx

This is sooooo exciting Ever!!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes!!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Wow ali! GL today!
> Turkey: my last cycle was the microdose lupron flare. I loved it and got the best embryos we ever had and even frosties! I dont have a "Reason" for it other than 2 previous failed attempts. But it was so easy and quick. If I ever have to do IVF again then I would request the MDL flare protocol again.

I really can't complain about my experience so far...I was so terrified and overwhelmed initially, and I remember asking my RE If people look back on the process and say it wasn't nearly as tough as they thought it would be, and he said "all the time". I get that now...don't get me wrong, I AM PRAYING that this go round works, but if it doesn't, I know I'm tough enough to do it again for sure. I don't really know what any of the other protocols are like, but I'm pretty sure the microdose Lupron is especially good for an old gal like me. If I have to try something else, that's what I'll do...

Are you getting excited for your FET??


----------



## MoBaby

I'm very scared actually. Terrified. But I believe my take home baby is soon to come so I'm trying to overcome my anxieties about the fet.


----------



## MoBaby

lupron makes me itch also! i end up with hives on my belly and itchy for like an hour. do not like !


----------



## FirstTry

Ever and Mo: I'm excited for your next tries! I hope you get your forever babies.

Ali: sorry for the complications. It's amazing that you can feel ovulation!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> I'm very scared actually. Terrified. But I believe my take home baby is soon to come so I'm trying to overcome my anxieties about the fet.

Why so scared?? Have you had anxiety with all this in the past??


----------



## MoBaby

It's gotten much worse with each cycle and complication and miscarriage. I've just been through a lot and it hard to remain calm :)


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> It's gotten much worse with each cycle and complication and miscarriage. I've just been through a lot and it hard to remain calm :)

I understand, I hope I didn't come across as insensitive. I saw your little "happy dance" smilie next to your upcoming lining check and in my mind it didnt line up with your terrified comment. I was just confused. I get it now, and I am rooting for you BIGTIME. I can't think of a single thing I could say to make all you have been thru make any sense, but I am sending serious good vibes to you MoBaby. There's gotta be a reason you've come this far right?!?!?


----------



## Edamame

Ever- best of luck! 

Ali- sorry to hear there are issues again. :( Sorry you might have to go on lupron- it gives me the worst headaches. But it really does seem to work great at suppressing!

Mo- I feel you. The fear just builds and builds after each cycle. This cycle, my acupuncturist gave me two CDs that have been very helpful. One is "Domar Relaxation," which is just straight guided relaxation for about 20-30 minutes. The other is Beleruth Naparstek, which is geared to infertility. If you can find them you might find them useful. It helps clear the mind and I do feel a lot calmer for hours afterward.


----------



## MoBaby

turkey no i am very happy to be doing the transfer; just anxious but i know this has to be it :) no not insensitive at all!!I keep telling myself everything happens for a reason and I may not understand it now but someday I will and I just have to trust that I will be a mom no matter the hardships :)


----------



## Em260

Mo - I definitely feel that your take home baby is coming soon too! I'm so happy you are so close to being PUPO! 

Every - yay good luck on Wednesday! Wow, that is so exciting! Best wishes for your transfer! 

Ali - sorry about the setback but good thing you're getting everything sorted out before you transfer your embies. I always feel ovulation too. It's a very distinct sharp pain for me. Hope the blood work shows that you didn't ovulation though fx.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey em! good to hear from you! when is your next iui?


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Hey em! good to hear from you! when is your next iui?

I'm just waiting on AF, due to arrive in the next day or two. It's been good to have a month off but I'm ready to get this show on the road :)


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone! IVF and FET is not for the faint of heart!!
It is a roller coaster ride, with plenty of ups and downs. We'll see how the bloodwork goes tomorrow. I should know in about 12 hours. 
If I did ovulate, which at this point I'm thinking I did, it will be another delay and I won't be doing the real FET until beginning of June. 
Jusf one thing after another. I'm feeling a little better about it because we do need to get it right. 

Mo.. interesting that you get hives too, the lupron really effects me. Between the hives and the migraines and the general discomfort. I hated taking it! Oh well, the one thing it did do was suppress ovulation so I guess I'll take it again!

:hug: :flower:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend! :hugs:

Ali, sorry to hear you could have another set back but as others have said glad it's happening now and not on the transfer. Hope you get some good news today :hugs: 

Ever, Good luck for FET on Wednesday all exciting! :happydance:

Em, Mo, Edamame, Turkey and the rest of you ladies hold you are holding up and good luck for wherever you are in your cycle :hugs:

AFM, still on countdown 7 days to go! :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies been thinking of you all. 

Ali sorry you might have another set back but you have the right attitude about it as frustrating as it might be. Lupron is evil! I always had to take it and it gave me the worst side effects of anything I took. 

Ever good luck tomorrow!! 

Turkey and others in tww hang in there! Hope to hear some bfps soon!!

BabyD hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Question for you ladies! 

AF after failed FET came on time last Sunday 24th March and seemed to die off by friday but today which is cycle day 10 getting cramps (TMI alert) but now bleeding again only lightly but fresh red blood is this normal? My AF normally only lasts 5 to 7 days????????????? should i be concerned? xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Sandy,

Sorry not had a FET yet so can't add any experience. Was it a natural FET or medicated? 
Can you call your fs and speak to nurse just to double check? X


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy it could be your body adjusting back after all the estrogen/progesterone you took for the FET. The imbalance of hormones can cause you to spot a little. Hope its just a little and doesnt continue!


----------



## alicatt

Hey Sandy,

I can't say as I have ever had bleeding again around that time? I think you should call your FS. I'm sure it isn't anything to be alarmed about, but it is always nice to double check! :thumbup: Glad you only have a few more days before your WTF appt! I hope they have some answers for you!


----------



## Sandy83

It was medicated xx


----------



## Sandy83

Took your advice and rang the FS to put my mind at ease and they advised it is normal especially with a medicated FET cycle as they thicken your lining without having your body ovulated so is just a sign of my body getting back in control! 

This whole process can send you :wacko: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy I'm glad they put your mind at rest! It's mad what we have to go through!! Does this mean that you will ovulate roughly 14 days from now? So I guess your AF will be late? 
That happened to me after my last IVF cycle. Took 42 days!!!
Hope it doesn't last too long!
X


----------



## Sandy83

No apparently this should still be cycle day 10 its just my AF is lasting longer than normal but guess i will know for definite next week I'm getting the usual pains prior to ovulating so who knows! xx


----------



## alicatt

I think that is part of my problem, that the meds I took in my IVF are still causing my body to be all wonky, and possibly why I ovulated through the estrogen suppression? I guess we won't know for sure until I get the blood results, but as I said to a friend.. if it quacks like a duck and walks like a duck, its probably a duck! :haha: So if I felt the ovulation pains, and the FS saw a corpus luteum (the burst follicle) I'm pretty sure I ovulated. 

So we start anew. UGH. It is nice to hear that there are others that found Lupron to have horrible side effects, I thought I was just being a wimp! Course then it means that you all suffered, and that is the part that is so unfair. My Mom has commented on more than one occasion that what we are doing is 'barbaric'! I'm not sure I would go that far, but when a 16 yr old can go out and have a fun time and become pregnant, and we go through months of sticking ourselves with needles, and the side effects, it is enough to drive you :wacko: crazy!!! 

I wonder when they will want me to start lupron? Does anyone have any advice on that? Will it be immediately? Or closer to when I get AF? I know I started it about a week before I had AF prior to my IVF, so I wonder if it will be the same for a FET? :shrug:


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, when do you get your results what time? xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Ali, when do you get your results what time? xx

They usually have the bloodwork back around 2, so sometime between 2 and 3, which is 3-4 hours from now. Not much longer to wait!


----------



## MoBaby

Ali: You may have to do BCP then overlap with lupron kind of like in a full IVF cycle. That would be my best educated guess but I am not entirely 100% sure. Hopefully your results say otherwise and maybe it was just a cyst! But you are right, if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, then its probably a duck. Just hoping for you otherwise.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali: You may have to do BCP then overlap with lupron kind of like in a full IVF cycle. That would be my best educated guess but I am not entirely 100% sure. Hopefully your results say otherwise and maybe it was just a cyst! But you are right, if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, then its probably a duck. Just hoping for you otherwise.

Yep.. I'm still hoping.. but I doubt it will be. I hope I don't have to do the whole BCP and Lupron! Course at this point I'd rather do the full on course than have to keep failing and adding more stuff on each time! :dohh:


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Took your advice and rang the FS to put my mind at ease and they advised it is normal especially with a medicated FET cycle as they thicken your lining without having your body ovulated so is just a sign of my body getting back in control!
> 
> This whole process can send you :wacko: xx

Glad to hear this Sandy!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ali: You may have to do BCP then overlap with lupron kind of like in a full IVF cycle. That would be my best educated guess but I am not entirely 100% sure. Hopefully your results say otherwise and maybe it was just a cyst! But you are right, if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, then its probably a duck. Just hoping for you otherwise.
> 
> Yep.. I'm still hoping.. but I doubt it will be. I hope I don't have to do the whole BCP and Lupron! Course at this point I'd rather do the full on course than have to keep failing and adding more stuff on each time! :dohh:Click to expand...

Either way, you're still moving forward, doing what's right to finally get your BFP. It's on the way and its gonna be awesome!!! All this craziness will seem like a small price to pay...hoping for positive news bloodwork-wise,but if its a duck, then it's a duck! Onward & upward!!! xoxox


----------



## Turkey16

So...I had my check-up this morning, I'm 4dp3dt. I was psyched to see my actual primary doc whom I LOVE! He also did my transfer which was sooo nice! Anyway he told me that my transfer was one of the smoothest he'd ever done. This was encouraging for sure. Then when he did my u/s he said something like "your body's reaction is not commensurate with your age...it's more on line with a 32-year old"...again, super encouraging. Then he looked at my ovaries (particularly the left...where the majority of my follicles came from) and he said they were quite full of fluid. He had a weird look on his face...not worried so much, just odd. He asked if I feel bloated or full, and other than being seriously backed up (sorry TMI...it's the damn progesterone!!) I told him no. He told me that he wanted me to start weighing myself and that if I gained 3-4 lbs over the next couple of days to call the office. He started talking about ovary stimulation, blood flow and fluid retention and I couldn't help but glaze over! Not intentionally, but I just have no clue what he's talking about!!! (Paging Dr. Ali!!). When he was done I asked him if everything was ok overall and he assured me it was...he almost seemed psyched...I've been a googling fiend, and all I see are articles on OHSS....I honestly feel fine and have none of the symptoms they warn us about...anybody have any insight??

**JUST GOT BLOODWORK:
BLOOD LEVELS:

E2 Level: 1566

P4 Level: >40.0
Continue daily weights, If you notice a weight gain of 4 lbs please contact the office.

Now I'm REALLY clueless!! Is this good, bad or indifferent??


----------



## L4hope

I hope you didn't ovulate Ali. But, if you did I'm guessing you'll have to do bcp and Lupron. That's what I've had to do with all of my IVF/FET cycles...sorry! Hope you get good news at 2:00!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> So...I had my check-up this morning, I'm 4dp3dt. I was psyched to see my actual primary doc whom I LOVE! He also did my transfer which was sooo nice! Anyway he told me that my transfer was one of the smoothest he'd ever done. This was encouraging for sure. Then when he did my u/s he said something like "your body's reaction is not commensurate with your age...it's more on line with a 32-year old"...again, super encouraging. Then he looked at my ovaries (particularly the left...where the majority of my follicles came from) and he said they were quite full of fluid. He had a weird look on his face...not worried so much, just odd. He asked if I feel bloated or full, and other than being seriously backed up (sorry TMI...it's the damn progesterone!!) I told him no. He told me that he wanted me to start weighing myself and that if I gained 3-4 lbs over the next couple of days to call the office. He started talking about ovary stimulation, blood flow and fluid retention and I couldn't help but glaze over! Not intentionally, but I just have no clue what he's talking about!!! (Paging Dr. Ali!!). When he was done I asked him if everything was ok overall and he assured me it was...he almost seemed psyched...I've been a googling fiend, and all I see are articles on OHSS....I honestly feel fine and have none of the symptoms they warn us about...anybody have any insight??

Paging Dr. Ali! :haha: Too funny! Yes OHSS is what he was worried about, but like most Dr's they don't want to give you a name because they know you will just go and use Dr. Google! :haha: So yes, he was probably worried about OHSS, it is where the ovaries are hyper stimulated and it causes your cell walls to collapse and the fluid to leak out and then it accumulates in your abdomen, and you gain like a lot of weight overnight. It can back up and cause you to have trouble breathing, and all sorts of other nice feelings!

If you feel fine, then go with that, but if you do start feeling bloated, or your pants don't fit or you suddenly gain 5 lbs overnight, then it is a cause for concern. If you are 7dpo (4dp3dt) then you are probably in the clear. *UNLESS *you are pregnant. The OHSS is stimulated by the hyperstimulation of the ovaries, then further exacerbated by HCG! So IF you are pregnant, that HCG level should be rising starting as soon as yesterday and continue to do so. So if you get worse, I'd POAS :test: 

If you do start getting worse, definitely call your FS, but things you can do to prevent it: keep hydrated, and eat protein, and if you get bloated just eat several small meals (of mostly protein) during the day.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> I hope you didn't ovulate Ali. But, if you did I'm guessing you'll have to do bcp and Lupron. That's what I've had to do with all of my IVF/FET cycles...sorry! Hope you get good news at 2:00!

Thanks L4, I remember you saying that you did this for your FET's as well as IVF, so I was a little surprised when he decided to skip that part and go with just estrogen. I wonder why some women have this issue while others don't? :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

I dont do BCP or lupron as part of my protocol. Just the estrace then progesterone. I did BCP this time only because of my lining issue. There are so many different protocols out there. I like the less meds the better!! :) When will you hear something Ali??

Turkey: It does seem late for OHSS unless like Ali said you are preggers!! Fx for you :) Hope you dont get bloated or anything.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - ooh your wtf appt is coming up. Can't wait to hear your next steps. 

Ali - fx for your blood work. Hopefully it's not a duck! 

Turkey - I hope you can stave off OHSS! It's good that they are on top of it and can monitor you closely.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...I had my check-up this morning, I'm 4dp3dt. I was psyched to see my actual primary doc whom I LOVE! He also did my transfer which was sooo nice! Anyway he told me that my transfer was one of the smoothest he'd ever done. This was encouraging for sure. Then when he did my u/s he said something like "your body's reaction is not commensurate with your age...it's more on line with a 32-year old"...again, super encouraging. Then he looked at my ovaries (particularly the left...where the majority of my follicles came from) and he said they were quite full of fluid. He had a weird look on his face...not worried so much, just odd. He asked if I feel bloated or full, and other than being seriously backed up (sorry TMI...it's the damn progesterone!!) I told him no. He told me that he wanted me to start weighing myself and that if I gained 3-4 lbs over the next couple of days to call the office. He started talking about ovary stimulation, blood flow and fluid retention and I couldn't help but glaze over! Not intentionally, but I just have no clue what he's talking about!!! (Paging Dr. Ali!!). When he was done I asked him if everything was ok overall and he assured me it was...he almost seemed psyched...I've been a googling fiend, and all I see are articles on OHSS....I honestly feel fine and have none of the symptoms they warn us about...anybody have any insight??
> 
> Paging Dr. Ali! :haha: Too funny! Yes OHSS is what he was worried about, but like most Dr's they don't want to give you a name because they know you will just go and use Dr. Google! :haha: So yes, he was probably worried about OHSS, it is where the ovaries are hyper stimulated and it causes your cell walls to collapse and the fluid to leak out and then it accumulates in your abdomen, and you gain like a lot of weight overnight. It can back up and cause you to have trouble breathing, and all sorts of other nice feelings!
> 
> If you feel fine, then go with that, but if you do start feeling bloated, or your pants don't fit or you suddenly gain 5 lbs overnight, then it is a cause for concern. If you are 7dpo (4dp3dt) then you are probably in the clear. *UNLESS *you are pregnant. The OHSS is stimulated by the hyperstimulation of the ovaries, then further exacerbated by HCG! So IF you are pregnant, that HCG level should be rising starting as soon as yesterday and continue to do so. So if you get worse, I'd POAS :test:
> 
> If you do start getting worse, definitely call your FS, but things you can do to prevent it: keep hydrated, and eat protein, and if you get bloated just eat several small meals (of mostly protein) during the day.Click to expand...

Man Dr. Ali, you NEVER disappoint!! This is all very interesting indeed. Here's my question as far as testing goes though...if my trigger shot was sunday the 24th, when do you suppose it would be safely out of my system?? I don't know if I can handle the stress of testing early...would you say I need to health-wise?? 

I'm laughing because you said there would be cause for alarm if "your pants don't fit"...how does the fact that I've been lounging and eating all sorts of delicious goodies without even the thought of exercise since Friday play into that concern??? I can pretty much guarantee my pants are gonna be tight when I have to get off my butt and go back to work tomorrow!! If only i could just wear my sweats!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## MoBaby

wait until 10-11 dpo to test IMO. The trigger lingered in me for 12 days!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> So...I had my check-up this morning, I'm 4dp3dt. I was psyched to see my actual primary doc whom I LOVE! He also did my transfer which was sooo nice! Anyway he told me that my transfer was one of the smoothest he'd ever done. This was encouraging for sure. Then when he did my u/s he said something like "your body's reaction is not commensurate with your age...it's more on line with a 32-year old"...again, super encouraging. Then he looked at my ovaries (particularly the left...where the majority of my follicles came from) and he said they were quite full of fluid. He had a weird look on his face...not worried so much, just odd. He asked if I feel bloated or full, and other than being seriously backed up (sorry TMI...it's the damn progesterone!!) I told him no. He told me that he wanted me to start weighing myself and that if I gained 3-4 lbs over the next couple of days to call the office. He started talking about ovary stimulation, blood flow and fluid retention and I couldn't help but glaze over! Not intentionally, but I just have no clue what he's talking about!!! (Paging Dr. Ali!!). When he was done I asked him if everything was ok overall and he assured me it was...he almost seemed psyched...I've been a googling fiend, and all I see are articles on OHSS....I honestly feel fine and have none of the symptoms they warn us about...anybody have any insight??
> 
> Paging Dr. Ali! :haha: Too funny! Yes OHSS is what he was worried about, but like most Dr's they don't want to give you a name because they know you will just go and use Dr. Google! :haha: So yes, he was probably worried about OHSS, it is where the ovaries are hyper stimulated and it causes your cell walls to collapse and the fluid to leak out and then it accumulates in your abdomen, and you gain like a lot of weight overnight. It can back up and cause you to have trouble breathing, and all sorts of other nice feelings!
> 
> If you feel fine, then go with that, but if you do start feeling bloated, or your pants don't fit or you suddenly gain 5 lbs overnight, then it is a cause for concern. If you are 7dpo (4dp3dt) then you are probably in the clear. *UNLESS *you are pregnant. The OHSS is stimulated by the hyperstimulation of the ovaries, then further exacerbated by HCG! So IF you are pregnant, that HCG level should be rising starting as soon as yesterday and continue to do so. So if you get worse, I'd POAS :test:
> 
> If you do start getting worse, definitely call your FS, but things you can do to prevent it: keep hydrated, and eat protein, and if you get bloated just eat several small meals (of mostly protein) during the day.Click to expand...
> 
> Man Dr. Ali, you NEVER disappoint!! This is all very interesting indeed. Here's my question as far as testing goes though...if my trigger shot was sunday the 24th, when do you suppose it would be safely out of my system?? I don't know if I can handle the stress of testing early...would you say I need to health-wise??
> 
> I'm laughing because you said there would be cause for alarm if "your pants don't fit"...how does the fact that I've been lounging and eating all sorts of delicious goodies without even the thought of exercise since Friday play into that concern??? I can pretty much guarantee my pants are gonna be tight when I have to get off my butt and go back to work tomorrow!! If only i could just wear my sweats!!! Hahaha!!Click to expand...

HEHE.. :haha: Turkey you make me laugh :rofl: Well yes hanging out in your PJ's and eating all sorts of goodies will make your pants feel tight too! I'm talking more about bloating, I guess it is a little different?

Your trigger shot 'should' be out of your system, they are usually out after 7 days but for some they linger a few more days. 

I would suggest weighing yourself now (I know its the middle of the day) and then weighing yourself tomorrow morning. Your morning weight should be lower and if it is not, then you might be gaining due to OHSS? See how you feel. I had moderate OHSS with my first IVF and it was miserable. My abdomen was swollen and my organs were all squished, and I found that it was difficult to breathe. Not terribly so, but I had to sit up higher to get more air in. 

As for testing, if you are really worried about getting the trigger, you can wait a few more days, I was only suggesting you test if you indeed did start to feel the effects of OHSS. If you did, I think it would pretty much guarantee that your HCG was rising, which will only happen if you are preggers!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> wait until 10-11 dpo to test IMO. The trigger lingered in me for 12 days!

Ovulation meaning the day of the egg retrieval right?? I seriously don't want to test at all, but ever since Dr. Ali mentioned my cell walls collapsing and fluid leaking out I'm thinking maybe I need to!! Hahaha!! Kidding of course, although I know it's no joke. I finished up my supply of Gatorade a few days ago but I'm thinking I should get some more...and salty stuff right? Like Cheeze-its?? Don't mind if I do, but it feels like that won't help my pants to not be tight...oy vey! This is all so confusing!!!


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't ovulate Ali. But, if you did I'm guessing you'll have to do bcp and Lupron. That's what I've had to do with all of my IVF/FET cycles...sorry! Hope you get good news at 2:00!
> 
> Thanks L4, I remember you saying that you did this for your FET's as well as IVF, so I was a little surprised when he decided to skip that part and go with just estrogen. I wonder why some women have this issue while others don't? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think partly using bcp and Lupron gives them complete "hormonal control" as my doctor put it so there's no guess work as to how your body is going to react. But added to that, it also gives them timing control as well. Like my doc does all FETs on Friday, so they can schedule however many transfers all on the same day. 

Any word yet on your bloodwork?


----------



## alicatt

AFM - AHHHHH. My FS office calls and says.. We have the results, but your Dr is not here so we cannot release them to you! :dohh: The nurse was like, I knew you would be worried so I didn't want you to worry. I'm like well now I'm in suspense for another day :growlmad: UGH. I managed to wheedle out of her that I did NOT ovulate. So that is good news, but she seemed to hesitate as to whether I would be starting tomorrow or not. :shrug: So I can only assume my e2 was not high enough and we need to start again :cry: Why on earth does someone with high normal estrogen suddenly have issues producing it? :shrug: I can't decide whether we should skip this whole trial thing and just do a natural FET? Or whether we should do the trial now get it over with and ignore what we did? I'm at a loss. I should know more tomorrow morning.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> wait until 10-11 dpo to test IMO. The trigger lingered in me for 12 days!
> 
> Ovulation meaning the day of the egg retrieval right?? I seriously don't want to test at all, but ever since Dr. Ali mentioned my cell walls collapsing and fluid leaking out I'm thinking maybe I need to!! Hahaha!! Kidding of course, although I know it's no joke. I finished up my supply of Gatorade a few days ago but I'm thinking I should get some more...and salty stuff right? Like Cheeze-its?? Don't mind if I do, but it feels like that won't help my pants to not be tight...oy vey! This is all so confusing!!!Click to expand...

Yes gatorade and/or pedialyte, and protein! The protein builds the walls back up so you don't keep leaking fluid. If you have OHSS you will know, it isn't something you just sort of have (at least not if it is from your HCG rising). You will gain 5+ lbs in 1 day, and it will not be pleasant. If you weren't planning on testing then don't. I don't want to cause you undue stress, and I don't think your FS did either. If you don't have the symptoms that is good, OHSS is not fun! However if you don't have the OHSS symptoms it doesn't mean you didn't get pregnant. So don't stress about that either! It only means you are likely pregnant if your OHSS symptoms suddenly appear around 6-9DPO.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> AFM - AHHHHH. My FS office calls and says.. We have the results, but your Dr is not here so we cannot release them to you! :dohh: The nurse was like, I knew you would be worried so I didn't want you to worry. I'm like well now I'm in suspense for another day :growlmad: UGH. I managed to wheedle out of her that I did NOT ovulate. So that is good news, but she seemed to hesitate as to whether I would be starting tomorrow or not. :shrug: So I can only assume my e2 was not high enough and we need to start again :cry: Why on earth does someone with high normal estrogen suddenly have issues producing it? :shrug: I can't decide whether we should skip this whole trial thing and just do a natural FET? Or whether we should do the trial now get it over with and ignore what we did? I'm at a loss. I should know more tomorrow morning.

THAT IS JUST CRUEL!! But it's good that you didn't ovulate, right??? Try to hold out til tomorrow morning before making any plans cuz you never really know what they're gonna tell you!!! They better call you FIRST THING!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> wait until 10-11 dpo to test IMO. The trigger lingered in me for 12 days!
> 
> Ovulation meaning the day of the egg retrieval right?? I seriously don't want to test at all, but ever since Dr. Ali mentioned my cell walls collapsing and fluid leaking out I'm thinking maybe I need to!! Hahaha!! Kidding of course, although I know it's no joke. I finished up my supply of Gatorade a few days ago but I'm thinking I should get some more...and salty stuff right? Like Cheeze-its?? Don't mind if I do, but it feels like that won't help my pants to not be tight...oy vey! This is all so confusing!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes gatorade and/or pedialyte, and protein! The protein builds the walls back up so you don't keep leaking fluid. If you have OHSS you will know, it isn't something you just sort of have (at least not if it is from your HCG rising). You will gain 5+ lbs in 1 day, and it will not be pleasant. If you weren't planning on testing then don't. I don't want to cause you undue stress, and I don't think your FS did either. If you don't have the symptoms that is good, OHSS is not fun! However if you don't have the OHSS symptoms it doesn't mean you didn't get pregnant. So don't stress about that either! It only means you are likely pregnant if your OHSS symptoms suddenly appear around 6-9DPO.Click to expand...

In that case, I'm gonna keep weighing myself in the am (I had to go buy a scale as I'm not a fan of them) drink some Gatorade and eat some of these dang hard-boiled eggs from Easter that I have about 45 of. Not gonna test, not gonna stress (try not to at least) and I'm gonna try to take it all as a good sign! Thanks again Ali...you seriously are missing your calling!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> wait until 10-11 dpo to test IMO. The trigger lingered in me for 12 days!
> 
> Ovulation meaning the day of the egg retrieval right?? I seriously don't want to test at all, but ever since Dr. Ali mentioned my cell walls collapsing and fluid leaking out I'm thinking maybe I need to!! Hahaha!! Kidding of course, although I know it's no joke. I finished up my supply of Gatorade a few days ago but I'm thinking I should get some more...and salty stuff right? Like Cheeze-its?? Don't mind if I do, but it feels like that won't help my pants to not be tight...oy vey! This is all so confusing!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes gatorade and/or pedialyte, and protein! The protein builds the walls back up so you don't keep leaking fluid. If you have OHSS you will know, it isn't something you just sort of have (at least not if it is from your HCG rising). You will gain 5+ lbs in 1 day, and it will not be pleasant. If you weren't planning on testing then don't. I don't want to cause you undue stress, and I don't think your FS did either. If you don't have the symptoms that is good, OHSS is not fun! However if you don't have the OHSS symptoms it doesn't mean you didn't get pregnant. So don't stress about that either! It only means you are likely pregnant if your OHSS symptoms suddenly appear around 6-9DPO.Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, I'm gonna keep weighing myself in the am (I had to go buy a scale as I'm not a fan of them) drink some Gatorade and eat some of these dang hard-boiled eggs from Easter that I have about 45 of. Not gonna test, not gonna stress (try not to at least) and I'm gonna try to take it all as a good sign! Thanks again Ali...you seriously are missing your calling!!Click to expand...

You are so sweet! I think it is different when you have been there, and you have walked a mile in those shoes. I know what you are thinking, feeling, etc. At least most of it. We are all different, but in general we all go through the same stages and have the same questions. So having been there, and done that, helps! Believe me there were ladies that helped me down off a cliff (well not literally) but when I was like what does this all mean and I was frantically googling for answers. So its kind of a pay it forward type thing. Now you will be armed with the information to help someone else in a few months! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - that's good that you didn't ovulate isn't it? Hope that this means this cycle is still a go? Are you doing acupuncture? 
Hope your doc contacts you soon! X


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, Great news on not ovulating! Hope the Dr calls first thing how frustrating Fx'd for you :hugs:

AFM, Feel like I'm having another full AF this month as if one isn't bad enough all i can think is my AF that started on 24th March was just the start of it as it was a pretty normal AF (as normal as can be) but not to heavy but this one is quite heavy (sorry TMI). So haven't a clue what cycle day I'm on or anything :wacko: Hopefully the FS will be able to shed some light on the situation next week xx


----------



## Flowermal

Heya, just got back from ET.. Transferred 2 embies..
However am bumped cos we don't have any frosties..however doc assured us that the 2 embies were perfect so these are the only 2 we have.. Trying really hard to stay positive.. :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Flowermal congratulations on being PUPO. Sorry to hear you have no frosties but these 2 could be your forever baby so try to stay positive! When is your OTD? Will you be testing early? xx


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks Sandy! OTD is on the 19th.. Still haven't decided if I will test early.. Maybe on the morning of OTD?

Ladies I'm having cramps and my right ovary still feels very sore.. Is this normal? Also I just peed (sorry tmi) and it was a little painful.. Not sure if it was due the procedure as my Dr had to in a way force the opener in cos my cervix is high


----------



## Sandy83

Flowermal, I would say it's very normal to feel sore and tender after what your body has been through over the last week and if the Dr had to force as you say then that could be the reason why it hurts when you pee. If you still feel the same in a day or 2 then i would call the Dr xx


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks so much Sandy.. Yea will do as you say should the discomfort persist


----------



## WannabeeMum

Flower - congrats on being PUPO!

Ali and Turkey - your conversations make me laugh :haha:


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Ali, Great news on not ovulating! Hope the Dr calls first thing how frustrating Fx'd for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Feel like I'm having another full AF this month as if one isn't bad enough all i can think is my AF that started on 24th March was just the start of it as it was a pretty normal AF (as normal as can be) but not to heavy but this one is quite heavy (sorry TMI). So haven't a clue what cycle day I'm on or anything :wacko: Hopefully the FS will be able to shed some light on the situation next week xx

Hi Sandy! 2 AFs is definitely NOT FAIR!! Hopefully you'll get some answers next week...


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Heya, just got back from ET.. Transferred 2 embies..
> However am bumped cos we don't have any frosties..however doc assured us that the 2 embies were perfect so these are the only 2 we have.. Trying really hard to stay positive.. :cry:

I'm in the same boat Flowermal, and the doc is right...they picked the cream of the crop for you, and that's what matters. When I found out we had no frosties, I was bummed, but after googling like a madwoman I realized that in a good clinic, the criteria for freezing is SUPER high, so if they had been frozen, chances are they wouldn't have led to a successful pregnancy anyway, and that's just another boatload of heartache, SO...stay positive and take care of yourself. I was a little sore afterward too, and definitely crampy. My doc said bed rest for 48 hours, but I've been lounging for the past five days!!! Just take care of YOU!!! Fingers, toes and EVERYTING crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Thanks Sandy! OTD is on the 19th.. Still haven't decided if I will test early.. Maybe on the morning of OTD?
> 
> Ladies I'm having cramps and my right ovary still feels very sore.. Is this normal? Also I just peed (sorry tmi) and it was a little painful.. Not sure if it was due the procedure as my Dr had to in a way force the opener in cos my cervix is high

Ooooh!! I forgot! Peeing was DEFINITELY an issue for me too...for at least the first 24 hours. It felt like I would never stop peeing!!! I felt like I always had to go...lots of pressure. Not painful...just pressure!! One more thing...if you are taking progesterone, for the love of God, please drink tons of water. The constipation (Sorry people...TMI) has been a serious issue! Such a glamorous place we find ourselves in huh ladies???


----------



## Mells54

Flower all, congrats on being PUPO! It only takes one good one to make a forever baby!


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, Nice to hear from you how you doing? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Flower congrats on being pupo!! Yay!
Sandy yuck for afx2... I felt like the never ending af before I went on bcp so I know how much it sucks to have bleeding again. Hopefully it only last a day or two and goes away! I wonder what cd you are also since it came back? Maybe the clinic can do an ultrasound and bloodwork to determine that.


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, I'm hoping they will be able to do a scan or something to tell. I've started thinking tho is it my bodies way of telling me to slow down and have a break from the IVF or if this is totally normal guess I'll find out next week xx


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies!!! :hi:

*Flowermal* - yay for being PUPO, don't be upset about not having frosties, as Turkey said they will only freeze really good quality ones and if they don't meet that criteria then it isn't worth freezing. They put the best ones back and you have a great chance of seeing that BFP! Don't feel pressured to test, for some they absolutely have to test, and others need to wait until the OTD. So do what feels right for you! I have been a POAS addict in the past, and I think I'm going to let it ride this time and wait until at least the morning of OTD. We'll see if I can do it! :haha:

*Turkey *- how are you feeling? You are right the discomfort is normal after ET, but it should go away quickly, like within 24 hours. I too had constipation issues, but I think it was due to the anesthesia at ER? I used some natural stool softeners to help and believe me it was worth it! 

*Sandy* - sorry for AF round 2! No fun :( I am pretty sure that between an US and blood work they can pinpoint where you are in your cycle so hopefully they will do that when you go in so you can plan on your next cycle! :thumbup:

*Mells *- nice to hear from you, you are you doing?

*WannabeeMum *- I figure we need some laughter around here, so much of IVF is sad and dreary, so I try to take a lighter attitude, life is short, so let's make the most of it right? 

*Ever *- isn't it transfer day? Wohoo!! GL, FX'd for a smooth one!!! 

*AFM* - got the results this morning.. e2 = 69 and p4 = 0.4 no wonder they were confused, shouldn't my e2 be higher considering I'm on estrogen patches? :shrug: With a p4 that low I definitely didn't ovulate. So my FS is saying lets do it! :thumbup: :wohoo: Biopsy is scheduled for Monday morning. Then we'll make changes for the real FET, with the addition of Lupron and also acupuncture, so that will help I hope! :thumbup: I'm relieved, I was so worried we would have to do yet ANOTHER trial :grr: So this is good news! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Woo Hoo Ali great news lets get this trial underway! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

Glad someone has a good memory *Good luck for today Ever Fx'd for you*. PUPO very soon. :hugs: Thanks for the reminder Ali. I haven't a clue what day I'm on with the easter break and being off work for a couple of days! xx


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks for the support ladies!
Yep I guess I should just take it that the best have gone in eh..

I'm not on pessaries, instead Dr has me n Pregnyl shots once every 3 days.. She decided to increase my support after the transfer

Must somehow keep myself busy these 2 weeks.. Will be more active on these threads haha

Ali: all the bet for your biopsy :thumbup:certainly good news!

Ever: all the best for your transfer!

Turkey: haha you're funny! Thank for the tip on drinking.. The last thing I need right now is to be constipated... What a position indeed lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali that is such awesome news!!!! Please let us know how it all goes on Monday!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Ali!!!!! Awesome news!!

I got a call today saying fet is scheduled for April 22 (the call was from the financial coordinator?)... That seems way to far out as it would be cd35! My lining will be too thick by then I feel like? Should I call the nurse to explain this or just wait until Monday when I go for lining scan? It's two weeks from the lining scan which I feel like is far too late in the cycle. This just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Yay Ali!!!!! Awesome news!!
> 
> I got a call today saying fet is scheduled for April 22 (the call was from the financial coordinator?)... That seems way to far out as it would be cd35! My lining will be too thick by then I feel like? Should I call the nurse to explain this or just wait until Monday when I go for lining scan? It's two weeks from the lining scan which I feel like is far too late in the cycle. This just doesn't sound right to me.

Mo.. that doesn't sound right but then again when they are controlling your cycle with meds they can make it as long or short as they want. My FS let it drop that they don't schedule FETs or biopsies on the weekends since the estrogen and progesterone allow them to control them. So maybe your FS is on holiday the week before? :shrug: I should have started PIO on Saturday ideally, but they postponed it until today so they could do the biopsy on Monday. So maybe they are doing the same thing to you? I think the key is to ensure that your lining holds and then to start PIO shots 5-6 days before FET. Definitely discuss it on Monday when you go in. The PA and the Dr will be able to explain how and why that date is appropriate. From my experience the other people in the office will not be able to help you get a better understanding of why they are waiting so long. 

TTC - yes I'm very happy that I'm able to go through this the biopsy. Let's get the show on the road!!! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

My office doesn't have a PA just the MD and RN but I may call and ask if that is right. I guess the meds do control things but I really don't want my lining to be super thik by then as it would affect implantation. I think they are counting cd1 as estrace start day which it was cd6 actually. Thanks for the info Ali. If my re is away I will not let any other re do the transfer so maybe that's it?


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - I'm going to do personals in a bit but I'm officially PUPO!!
OTD is 13th April...
Xx


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> My office doesn't have a PA just the MD and RN but I may call and ask if that is right. I guess the meds do control things but I really don't want my lining to be super thik by then as it would affect implantation. I think they are counting cd1 as estrace start day which it was cd6 actually. Thanks for the info Ali. If my re is away I will not let any other re do the transfer so maybe that's it?

It wouldn't hurt to give them a call and question it. I think they often get confused, and maybe that is what happened? I've found that if you don't question these things they just go on their merry way and your cycle may or may not be correct. If you don't call, make sure you question it on Monday!


----------



## Edamame

Yay flower and ever! Congrats on being PUPO! I hope the tww flies for you!

Ali, so glad you get to keep moving forward! 

Mo, I was worried about that too- I requested a Friday transfer because of my job, and the calendar they gave me put Transfer Day on CD33. I asked the scheduling nurse about it but she said to worry because they are controlling my lining with the meds.


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks edamame. I am going to call just to be sure. I'll call soon after I finish my lunch :)


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Hi all - I'm going to do personals in a bit but I'm officially PUPO!!
> OTD is 13th April...
> Xx

WOOOOOOOOOOT!!! Great News Ever!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I'm going to do personals in a bit but I'm officially PUPO!!
> OTD is 13th April...
> Xx
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOT!!! Great News Ever!!!Click to expand...

YIPEE!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

Okay so just got off phone with clinic. Transfer is the week of 22nd. Apparently the lab is closed until then (again lack of communication! They should have told me!). The nurse said that they are controlling my cycle with the estrace and since I won't ovulate the lining shouldn't get too thick for transfer. I still worry though. Also I asked to get my thyroid checked out since I've never had this checked (although I don't think it's abnormal) and she said we could check it! Yay. So that's the last thing I need tested for mc work-up (besides all the nk cells testing).


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies! 
Ever congrats on being PUPO!
Mo, good luck with everything. I have an abnormal thyroid, so they are always checking it.
Ali, hope all goes as planned.

AFM, we made the difficult decision to proceed using donor eggs. We should get our first set of profiles this week. We also found out DH is going to be leaving for 4 months or so. Looks like if we get a donor picked out I will be going this cycle alone :(


----------



## everhopeful

Mells - I'm sure it feels great to have decided a way forward? Hopefully they can match you before your DH goes or could you decide to wait? Perhaps you would rather just go for it?

Mo - my clinic has the same theory, as long as lining is ok they don't seem to mind which cd it is. I guess when they are in full control they have that flexibility? Still, they should have communicated with you!

Flower - congrats on being PUPO

Ali - so glad you can move forward with this cycle!! Much better news.

Xx


----------



## L4hope

Ali that's great news you get to move forward with your trial! That means real FET will be here in no time!

Ever and Flower congrats on being PUPO!! 

Mells, I can only imagine how difficult it was to decide to move on to DE. But exciting now to know you have a plan and one with excellent success rates. That really sucks your dh might have to be away for everything. Hopefully you have other support to help you through. :hugs: 

Mo I think sometimes the docs forget how much we think/overthink every little step in the process as for us the stakes are so high. They are so used to the process and why they do what they do I think they just forget sometimes. Good that you questioned them and made sure everything was ok. I too had my transfer for FET late on cd26.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ever - yeah for being PUPO. Good luck with the 2ww! :thumbup:

Ali - great news on finally getting todo your FET!!! You must be so relieved! :happydance:

Mells - wonderful that you've decided to move forward with DEs. What a decision it must be to do this without your DH. But if you have other support then totally move forward - this thread is great and I'm sure will keep you going. So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ever-Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Sending you good vibes of calmness and love! OTD will be here before you know it. 

Mells- Ugh... I know what it's like to have DH gone during treatments and critical times. I'm sorry you are having to go through this. :hugs: As a fellow military spouse, I wish I could help. What a strong woman and couple you must be to decide to use donor eggs AND do the cycle alone. I admire your determination. 

AFM- I had my post-op appointment today and the Dr says I only need to come back if I have a problem. So, I plan to spend the next few months recovering and getting back in shape before we get to VA and find a RE there to start over. I would like to continue to check on you all so I can see all the BFP announcements that are sure to start rolling in. :hug:


----------



## Mells54

Thanks ladies! I know in my hear this is the best decision for us right now. I also know that it won't be easy going it alone, but given the uncertainty of us moving after he gets back is added to the mix. Plus, it will definitely keep me busy this time around. What a story we could tell our children...you were conceived while your dad and I were in different countries! Modern medicine at its finest!


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Ever-Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Sending you good vibes of calmness and love! OTD will be here before you know it.
> 
> Mells- Ugh... I know what it's like to have DH gone during treatments and critical times. I'm sorry you are having to go through this. :hugs: As a fellow military spouse, I wish I could help. What a strong woman and couple you must be to decide to use donor eggs AND do the cycle alone. I admire your determination.
> 
> AFM- I had my post-op appointment today and the Dr says I only need to come back if I have a problem. So, I plan to spend the next few months recovering and getting back in shape before we get to VA and find a RE there to start over. I would like to continue to check on you all so I can see all the BFP announcements that are sure to start rolling in. :hug:

Lotus, I hope that everything works out for you two. I think being a military spouse and dealing with infertility is especially challenging. This is my 3rd RE and that's why we are planning to forge ahead even while separated. I think it will be harder on DH than me since I'll be hearing the doc first hand, etc.


----------



## Flowermal

Ever: congrats on being PUPO as well :happydance:

Lotus: glad you are recovering well after the Op.. Yup take it easy the next few months :hugs:

Mells: sorry DH will be away.. We will b here to give u our full support :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Mells, what a huge decision, congratulations! Sorry your DH will be away. :(


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies!

Lotus, glad to hear everything went well with the surgery make sure you send time looking after you for a while and sure you will be raring to go in the summer :hugs:

Mells, Sorry to hear DH won't be around while this whole process is going on but as flower said we are here to support also. :hugs: I'm sure it's more important to have DH around when you get your forever baby :hugs:

Mo, Great to hear you have a date and sure everything will be fine with regards to your lining it's amazing what they can do with the medicated cycles, lets get this show on the road. :happydance:

Ever, PUPO yay!!!!! :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, bleeding has stopped so only 2 days of heavy bleeding so haven't a clue what is going on. :wacko: I think the 24th March was cd1 and this bleed was just an added extra which i could of done without. Only 5 days and counting til WTF appt!!!! yay :happydance: xx


----------



## Turkey16

L4Hope & Wannabee...hope you are both feeling AWESOME!!

Ever & Flower...hope you guys are holding up well! Are either of you you guys taking estrace and/or progesterone?? 

Ali...I'm so excited for Monday! Biopsy is still on right??

Sandy...I bet you are really looking forward to your WTF appt. I take it this is where the doc fills you in on what he/she thinks went wrong and what you should do to improve things moving forward??

Mells...I think what you're doing is great. Sometimes you just have to do what is going to work and it IS going to work!!! Your future babes will be endlessly entertained by this tale for sure!!

MoBaby...I read your blog and it seriously brought tears to my eyes! You are one brave broad!!! Is the transfer still scheduled for later this month?? Lining check real soon though right?? 

Lotus...I like your plan, getting your mind and body where you need them to be definitely can't hurt!!! Did you have any luck researching jobs that cover IVF??

BabyD...hope you are feeling ok. Thinking of you! 

FirstTry...not sure where you're at in your cycle, sorry, but I wanted to say Hi!!!

If I forgot anyone...FORGiVE ME! This is my first attempt at "personals" and it's hard!!! I kept trying to go back to make sure I had my facts straight and my phone kept resetting, so it's taken like 4 tries!!! HA!!

AFM...I'm 6dp3dt. No weight gain, so I suppose the fluid-filled-ovaries situation is under control. Phew!! Now I just can't tell which end is up symptom-spotting wise...everything I think I feel could DEF be brought on by the estrace or Progesterone for sure! OTD is Tuesday, so I just gotta stay cool til then....sigh.


----------



## MoBaby

turkey thanks for reading my blog!!! :) I needed a way to get things out and the blog is perfect! Yes, transfer scheduled week of april 22nd (im hoping the 23!) its so close but too far away!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Turkey! It's definitely challenging keeping up with everyone when this thread is buzzing so!! You did a great job though and we all understand that sometimes we miss one or two sometimes. I try to check in daily if I can to help with losing track of everything but of course that doesn't always work! :haha:

You're getting close to test day. Hopefully you have things to keep you busy over the weekend. The symptom spotting is do tough as they overlap so much. Hopefully they are good signs!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey- I found a list online of companies whose insurance covers IVF, but the information is old, so some is incorrect. It's going to require some more digging. :shrug: Either way, I will get a job to save $ for another round as well as pay for the last one. I'm also working to expand my online jewelry business. :thumbup:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Thanks Turkey - all is well here. 

I too check this thread daily but sometimes look track of what is going on with who - you did a great job! Are you planning to POAS or wait until OFD??

Lotus - what's the name of your website again? I know you mentioned it once before.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Turkey - not long to go now!! I must admit I'm not a fan of this 2ww. I never test early. I find it too stressful so I'm waiting until 13th.
I'm on progesterone and progynova which is the same as estrogen. Just different brand name.
I'm also taking steroids and clexane. Steroids are for my NK cells and clexane is a blood thinner. 
The steroids are not much fun and I'm finding I have a sore stomach a lot of the time but I'm hoping it will all be very much worth it!!

Lotus - would love to check out your site too if you don't mind sharing..

Mo - 23rd will be here soon!!


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - I'm glad your WTF appt is soon. I hope that your doctor and you come up with a plan. My fs said to me it's not how long you bleed for but how much you bleed. Some are quick bleeders so can have a full period in just 2 days, others are slower. Sometimes, I have short heavy periods. Hopefully it's nothing more than that. Will they scan you at your apt?
Xx


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! We got our first batch of donor profiles today. I know many of you can't relate to this search, but it is amazing that women would go through this (all the needles, RE poking, ER, etc) for another person. We definitely have a front runner. It's funny while we were reading her profile, DH says he thought she sounded a lot like me. I guess that's a good thing!
M so happy that everyone seems to be moving along with a plan, and the rest are in the ugly 2WW phase. All the best to you ladies!!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Mells- glad that you have a front runner. It's great that you have found someone similar to you!! Once you decide on a profile do you go onto BCP to sync your cycles? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Glad you found someone you like mells! Hopefully you guys can make a decision soon :)

Ever: pupo!! Yay! Congrats. Fx for you. 

Monday lining scan for me! Going to be an early day. I work about 40 mins away from the re that day (as opposed to the hospital 5 mins away) do I have to go to re by 630 am (leave house by 550) then get back to work by 830! I am hoping my lining is cooperating!!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Hi everyone! We got our first batch of donor profiles today. I know many of you can't relate to this search, but it is amazing that women would go through this (all the needles, RE poking, ER, etc) for another person. We definitely have a front runner. It's funny while we were reading her profile, DH says he thought she sounded a lot like me. I guess that's a good thing!
> M so happy that everyone seems to be moving along with a plan, and the rest are in the ugly 2WW phase. All the best to you ladies!!!!!

YAY! Mells, I can attest that picking someone for this kind of thing is a daunting decision. I have had to pick 2 sperm donors, and it was very hard to do! I ended up finding one that I loved only to find out he only had 1 vial left :wacko: I snagged it up but then had to pick a second just in case when they thawed it that it wasn't any good. Luckily that didn't happen.. WHEW! :dohh:

I think egg donors are quite different, in that the eggs aren't frozen right? I'm still new to the DE thing, so you'll have to tell us all about it! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - best of luck for Monday. Hope it's the start of a very smooth and successful cycle!! X


----------



## alicatt

AFM - only a few more days until my biopsy!!! :happydance: It is on Monday. I don't think it will be all that fun, but at least it will be behind me soon :thumbup:

The FS said that when we do the real FET that I will be using Lupron, and I've been reading about how to thicken the lining and things that I could be doing to thin the lining. Yes, there are things that actually thin the lining that you may not realize!

Things to stay away from:
* HBP (if you have high blood pressure get it under control)
* Allergy medications, work with your FS to get one that won't adversely effect your lining (I've been popping allergy medicines a lot recently so that is probably my issue).

Things to do to thicken it:
* acupuncture
* maca root
* royal jelly
* red raspberry leaf

There were a few other things but they didn't resonate with me.. if anyone is interested I can probably find the website I was reading! 

Happy Friday :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - great that your biopsy is going ahead on Monday. Are you doing one or two? 

Are you doing acupuncture? I can't remember if you do?
I have been going roughly every week and I had a session the day before and day of transfer. Hoping it helps!! 

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ali gl Monday! I would like the website if you can find it! I have been staying away from meds other than what the re gave me b/c I'm worried about side effects. I'm actually worried about the baby aspirin (re has me on it) b/c I have read conflicting stories of helping and not. I drank red raspberry led tea last cycle. It's pretty good. I'm staying away from it this cycle since I started at 6mm I don't want too thick! Thanks for all the information!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali gl Monday! I would like the website if you can find it! I have been staying away from meds other than what the re gave me b/c I'm worried about side effects. I'm actually worried about the baby aspirin (re has me on it) b/c I have read conflicting stories of helping and not. I drank red raspberry led tea last cycle. It's pretty good. I'm staying away from it this cycle since I started at 6mm I don't want too thick! Thanks for all the information!

https://natural-fertility-info.com/thin-lining-of-the-uterus-build-the-uterine-lining-naturally.html

That is the site I was reading. My body has gone from too thick to too thin! :wacko: So when I thought I should be worrying about a thick lining it turns out that I now have to worry about a thin one :dohh:


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - great that your biopsy is going ahead on Monday. Are you doing one or two?
> 
> Are you doing acupuncture? I can't remember if you do?
> I have been going roughly every week and I had a session the day before and day of transfer. Hoping it helps!!
> 
> Xx

I'm only doing 1 biopsy after all that!!! :wacko: My FS is still trying to figure all of this out, since this is a new test and one that is done in Spain. Initially he wanted to do 2, and sort of bypass the initial phase of just doing 1 test. So then he found out that only 20% of women actually need to do the double biopsy, and that for the majority the single biopsy test is enough to determine if the uterus is receptive. If it is not, then we do another cycle and do 2 biopsies. I'm good with that, plus it saved me $775! :happydance:

I have not been doing acupuncture during this cycle other than for balancing my body. I have been going every other week this cycle. I will however be doing it with my FET cycle more frequently and focusing on blood flow to the uterus. :happydance: AF is right around the corner (probably less than a week away)!!! Then we'll be on to the real FET :wohoo:


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey : I'm on Pregnyl jabs once every 3 days.. No pessaries for me

Sandy: all the best for your WTF appt! 

Mells: glad things are going well in your search for egg donors :thumbup:

Mo: GL for your lining scan :flower:

Ali: great that biopsy is just around the corner :thumbup:

AFM: 3dp3dt.. Just waiting it out :winkwink:


----------



## LotusBlossom

WannabeeMum said:


> Thanks Turkey - all is well here.
> 
> I too check this thread daily but sometimes look track of what is going on with who - you did a great job! Are you planning to POAS or wait until OFD??
> 
> Lotus - what's the name of your website again? I know you mentioned it once before.

It's Precious Hardware on etsy.com. www.etsy.com/shop/PreciousHardware

I love creating things and wanted some cute earrings but didn't want to pay $60+ for quality (sterling silver, not plated) ones on Oahu, so I took a class and learned how to make them myself a few years ago. My friends started requesting things and it grew from there. I saw Chan Luu wrap bracelets in a magazine, but they start around $180, so I made my own. :winkwink: It's fun.


----------



## Mells54

For those that asked...yes, donor eggs are a fresh cycle. The donor does everything that a regular IVFer (is that a word?) would do up to and including egg retrieval. During that time, I have to sync my cycle and suppress ovulation with BCPs and Lupron. Then they start checking my lining and transfer the embies when things look good. Usually a day 5 transfer. Then I start estrace and PIO.
They actually told us that we should have an alternate donor as well in case the primary can't do it for some reason. Or if she would want to delay the start for some reason (some are college students that don't want to stimm during finals or mid terms, etc).


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> For those that asked...yes, donor eggs are a fresh cycle. The donor does everything that a regular IVFer (is that a word?) would do up to and including egg retrieval. During that time, I have to sync my cycle and suppress ovulation with BCPs and Lupron. Then they start checking my lining and transfer the embies when things look good. Usually a day 5 transfer. Then I start estrace and PIO.
> They actually told us that we should have an alternate donor as well in case the primary can't do it for some reason. Or if she would want to delay the start for some reason (some are college students that don't want to stimm during finals or mid terms, etc).

Interesting! Yes I can see that. Well hopefully you can time things that it is before finals, or after finals!! So are you excited? I think it sounds like a great plan! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> For those that asked...yes, donor eggs are a fresh cycle. The donor does everything that a regular IVFer (is that a word?) would do up to and including egg retrieval. During that time, I have to sync my cycle and suppress ovulation with BCPs and Lupron. Then they start checking my lining and transfer the embies when things look good. Usually a day 5 transfer. Then I start estrace and PIO.
> They actually told us that we should have an alternate donor as well in case the primary can't do it for some reason. Or if she would want to delay the start for some reason (some are college students that don't want to stimm during finals or mid terms, etc).

Thank you for sharing. I've thought about DE. Do you get to see a photo of the donor?


----------



## Mells54

Ali, yes I'm so excited. The success rates are much higher. And in the case with my front runner she has a daughter so obviously she is fertile. The RE told us that we have a high rate of having frosties too.

First, yes we get to see pictures. Although some aren't comfortable showing recent photos, so our front runner has pics of herself as a child and a couple of pics of her daughter. The others sent us recent photos. I hope this doesn't sound bad, but I looked at the one girl's photo and immediately said no. I didn't even read any of her profile, I simply didn't like the way she was posing in the photo. She was very pretty, but just looked like she knew she was pretty...I can't really explain it.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, yes I'm so excited. The success rates are much higher. And in the case with my front runner she has a daughter so obviously she is fertile. The RE told us that we have a high rate of having frosties too.
> 
> First, yes we get to see pictures. Although some aren't comfortable showing recent photos, so our front runner has pics of herself as a child and a couple of pics of her daughter. The others sent us recent photos. I hope this doesn't sound bad, but I looked at the one girl's photo and immediately said no. I didn't even read any of her profile, I simply didn't like the way she was posing in the photo. She was very pretty, but just looked like she knew she was pretty...I can't really explain it.

I had a few no's like that. It was like they took their eHarmony photo and used to for donor sperm! It was a turn off. Well I hope you find a good donor!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Omg sorry ladies, but I am truly enjoying reading this convo... 'Harmony sperm donors'. LMAO


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc - are you on stims now or starting soon? Xx


----------



## Mells54

TTC, if you only knew. This donors picture looked like one of those "glamour shots" you get done at the mall.


----------



## MoBaby

Omg Mells that's crazy! Lol. Funny though!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all,

Does anyone remember the site that has the days/stages of what embryo is doing/attaching etc? I remember looking at it on last cycle and can't find it now..

Thanks xx


----------



## MoBaby

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Mo!! Perfect. Xx


----------



## Edamame

Ever- I'm doing acupuncture for the first time in my life this cycle- really hope it works! Hope the TWW is not driving you too nuts! (And you also Flower and Turkey!)

Lotus- Glad to hear you will keep checking in, hope the next few months are restful and rejuvenating. 

Sandy- Good luck at your WTF appointment, really hope you can get started again very soon and that your doc has some answers. 

L4Hope- How's being pregnant!? Have you had any morning sickness? 

Mo- Best of luck on your lining scan on Monday! 

AFM- Had my second delestrogen shot and started estrace last night, my first lining scan is on Friday! Only three weeks left!


----------



## everhopeful

Edamame - not long to go now!! I do think the acupuncture helps. It's not cheap though, so another added expense but I thought I would give it the best go I could!!

I am going slightly nuts!! I look forward to this bit but I then very quickly go crazy! 

Hope everyone else is doing great. Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells - OMG I do remember those glamour shots! hahahahaha...well its a good thing you didn't pick her!

Ever - I start my stims on Monday....scared, nervous, excited, apprehensive, and happy all at the same time! I just am so ready to be pregnant!


----------



## Turkey16

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mells - OMG I do remember those glamour shots! hahahahaha...well its a good thing you didn't pick her!
> 
> Ever - I start my stims on Monday....scared, nervous, excited, apprehensive, and happy all at the same time! I just am so ready to be pregnant!

TTC...this is your first IVF right??? GOOD LUCK!!! What stims will you be taking??


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone remember the site that has the days/stages of what embryo is doing/attaching etc? I remember looking at it on last cycle and can't find it now..
> 
> Thanks xx

I've been looking at that list EVERY day!!! I'm 8dp3dt, so "HCG starts to enter the bloodstream"...ooooooh, I hope, I hope, I hope!!! Hope you're hanging in there!!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Ever- I'm doing acupuncture for the first time in my life this cycle- really hope it works! Hope the TWW is not driving you too nuts! (And you also Flower and Turkey!)
> 
> Lotus- Glad to hear you will keep checking in, hope the next few months are restful and rejuvenating.
> 
> Sandy- Good luck at your WTF appointment, really hope you can get started again very soon and that your doc has some answers.
> 
> L4Hope- How's being pregnant!? Have you had any morning sickness?
> 
> Mo- Best of luck on your lining scan on Monday!
> 
> AFM- Had my second delestrogen shot and started estrace last night, my first lining scan is on Friday! Only three weeks left!

Good Luck Edamame!!! Gettin' close!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey you should test!! :) It may show by now and the trigger should be gone :) LOL. But if you are waiting that is great! More will power than me!


----------



## Turkey16

I'm too scared!!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: love your siggy, ice ice baby! I can't wait to pick up our ice babies next month :)

Turkey: I would start testing, but everyone is different. Would an early BFN really upset you? Or would you rather know where you stand?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh yeah, Turkey! Your BFP could show up tomorrow morning! I got one on 6dp5dt and the other at 7dp5dt.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Omg sorry ladies, but I am truly enjoying reading this convo... 'Harmony sperm donors'. LMAO

Ya.. picking out donor sperm was :wacko: I don't know why but the last thing I wanted was some dude's portfolio pics while he was being a waiter and trying to become an actor. There is one sperm bank located in California that seemed to be FULL of those! Then I tried one that was supposed to cater to women that wanted brains, and they had a huge number of men with advanced degrees, but they didn't give you adult photos, nor would they tell you the age of the donor at the time of donation! Well with me and my advanced age I felt it was necessary to know how old these sperm were, and they wouldn't even reveal the birth year :wacko: So I ended up at www.xytex.com and they had a mix of the 2 (actors or wannabe actors, blue collar type guys and also those with advanced degrees. Even better you could pay 1 flat rate for a 3 month subscription to look at ALL photos. Some of the guys opted to show none, and others showed only baby photos, but I limited my search to those that showed adult photos too. I know it shouldn't matter but I wanted to know what he looked like as an adult! So that was the best bank for me. 

I think egg donors are a little different. Since they don't freeze them, and they go through the whole IVF cycle at the same time as they are preparing your uterus. Still I'm sure a lot of the photos, and the same demographic information would be the same. 

It is amazing that these people are willing to help us out!! I thank heavens that they were! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> TTC, if you only knew. This donors picture looked like one of those "glamour shots" you get done at the mall.

HAHA.. much like the whole actor portfolio that I felt I was looking at for some of them from the bank in California! :rofl:


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone remember the site that has the days/stages of what embryo is doing/attaching etc? I remember looking at it on last cycle and can't find it now..
> 
> Thanks xx

I see MO gave you one, but this is the one I used. I'm sure they are similar.
I just bookmarked it :haha:

https://www.ivfadventure.com/ivf-embryo-development/


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Omg sorry ladies, but I am truly enjoying reading this convo... 'Harmony sperm donors'. LMAO
> 
> Ya.. picking out donor sperm was :wacko: I don't know why but the last thing I wanted was some dude's portfolio pics while he was being a waiter and trying to become an actor. There is one sperm bank located in California that seemed to be FULL of those! Then I tried one that was supposed to cater to women that wanted brains, and they had a huge number of men with advanced degrees, but they didn't give you adult photos, nor would they tell you the age of the donor at the time of donation! Well with me and my advanced age I felt it was necessary to know how old these sperm were, and they wouldn't even reveal the birth year :wacko: So I ended up at www.xytex.com and they had a mix of the 2 (actors or wannabe actors, blue collar type guys and also those with advanced degrees. Even better you could pay 1 flat rate for a 3 month subscription to look at ALL photos. Some of the guys opted to show none, and others showed only baby photos, but I limited my search to those that showed adult photos too. I know it shouldn't matter but I wanted to know what he looked like as an adult! So that was the best bank for me.
> 
> I think egg donors are a little different. Since they don't freeze them, and they go through the whole IVF cycle at the same time as they are preparing your uterus. Still I'm sure a lot of the photos, and the same demographic information would be the same.
> 
> It is amazing that these people are willing to help us out!! I thank heavens that they were! :thumbup:Click to expand...

As crazy as some people seem, I know they are just trying to put their best foot forward. I'm so competitive that I wonder if I would be trying everything (including air brushed photos) to be selected. I would think that is a pretty big ego booster. LOL! 
In all seriousness, I'm so happy women and men are willing to do this for a complete stranger. As we all know IVF is pretty invasive I can't imagine just doing it for the heck of it, so to speak. That was one of the things that I like about this one donor. She was honest in saying that what drew her to be a donor was the monetary compensation, but in the end she realized that she loved being a mom so much she would do anything to help another woman experience motherhood. I just felt like she was talking right to me in a lot of ways.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Omg sorry ladies, but I am truly enjoying reading this convo... 'Harmony sperm donors'. LMAO
> 
> Ya.. picking out donor sperm was :wacko: I don't know why but the last thing I wanted was some dude's portfolio pics while he was being a waiter and trying to become an actor. There is one sperm bank located in California that seemed to be FULL of those! Then I tried one that was supposed to cater to women that wanted brains, and they had a huge number of men with advanced degrees, but they didn't give you adult photos, nor would they tell you the age of the donor at the time of donation! Well with me and my advanced age I felt it was necessary to know how old these sperm were, and they wouldn't even reveal the birth year :wacko: So I ended up at www.xytex.com and they had a mix of the 2 (actors or wannabe actors, blue collar type guys and also those with advanced degrees. Even better you could pay 1 flat rate for a 3 month subscription to look at ALL photos. Some of the guys opted to show none, and others showed only baby photos, but I limited my search to those that showed adult photos too. I know it shouldn't matter but I wanted to know what he looked like as an adult! So that was the best bank for me.
> 
> I think egg donors are a little different. Since they don't freeze them, and they go through the whole IVF cycle at the same time as they are preparing your uterus. Still I'm sure a lot of the photos, and the same demographic information would be the same.
> 
> It is amazing that these people are willing to help us out!! I thank heavens that they were! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> As crazy as some people seem, I know they are just trying to put their best foot forward. I'm so competitive that I wonder if I would be trying everything (including air brushed photos) to be selected. I would think that is a pretty big ego booster. LOL!
> In all seriousness, I'm so happy women and men are willing to do this for a complete stranger. As we all know IVF is pretty invasive I can't imagine just doing it for the heck of it, so to speak. That was one of the things that I like about this one donor. She was honest in saying that what drew her to be a donor was the monetary compensation, but in the end she realized that she loved being a mom so much she would do anything to help another woman experience motherhood. I just felt like she was talking right to me in a lot of ways.Click to expand...

She sounds perfect!! :thumbup: Honest and giving. Those qualities are nice to have!

I went with a guy that was well rounded and had similar coloring to me. When I say well rounded, there were sports, arts and music as well as intelligence in his background. I wanted someone that wasn't too hard on the eyes, but beauty wasn't important. As long as he didn't scare small children we were good :haha: I also put a high value on health both physical and psychological, as well as issues with addiction. I had pretty high standards, it was a feat for me to find 1 let alone 3 that met my standards :thumbup: 

My decision to find someone that had similar coloring to me was mostly due to the fact that I was single, and didn't want a child to look like it wasn't mine. Like I had kidnapped him or her! :haha: So I figured well if I pick someone that has similar coloring, hair and eyes, then hopefully the child will not look too different from me! I think if I had a DH that had darker coloring, I would have been more open to picking a donor that had mixed or similar coloring to him, but since I'm single that was important to me. 

I hope your donor works out! When do you get to find out? What are the next steps? Have you targeted a cycle to do this? So many questions! So excited for you! :thumbup:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells - that's so exciting!! I'm in awe of people that are so willing to give a gift like motherhood to us who struggle. Good luck in the rest of your journey!

Turkey - you have a ton of willpower. I only lasted until 6dp5dt before I tested. 

Lotus - beautiful stuff on your site!!


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - is that when you got your BFP? I think I am too scared to test too early. If I get a BFN I'd rather just know that it hasn't worked rather than having to wait a few days and see. Those few days would be hell! I know I'm in the minority though! Xx


----------



## Mells54

Ali, thanks! We are really excited too, especially to get started. Since we have only looked at 3 profiles so far, I really want to see a few others before the final decision. DH is leaving for four months the end of April, so he also has to provide a sample or two that they can freeze so there won't be a delay while he is gone. If we can get a solid donor picked before he leaves, we will be in good shape. :thumbup:
I also have a few questions for my RE coordinator. I want to know how old her profile is and if anything has changed in her history. I think it's fairly recent, but she mentions school in 2011. And I also want to know if she has donated before. How many 1/2 silblings will our future children have? :wacko:
I don't think you have high standards at all. I think everything you asked for was something we would all look for in a potential spouse. This is such a daunting process.
So, depending on the donor selection process, and her availability we are hoping to start sometime in May with a transfer sometime in late June or July. A lot depends on her and syncing our cycles. I thought regular IVF was out of my control, this is 100 time worse! :haha:
I'm just staying positive and know that if Halle Berry can have a baby at 46, I can have one at 39! :coffee:


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Mo: love your siggy, ice ice baby! I can't wait to pick up our ice babies next month :)
> 
> Turkey: I would start testing, but everyone is different. Would an early BFN really upset you? Or would you rather know where you stand?

My husband is pretty adamant about me not testing...historically I'm not an early tester...in fact, when I had my daughter I waited 4 weeks to call my RE when they told me to call 2 weeks after the IUI if I hadn't gotten AF. I just didn't want to hear no AGAIN, and the longer I waited the more likely a yes became. They weren't thrilled, but it all ended well. This second go-round I've always been on progesterone, so once waiting was no longer an option, friends talked me into testing early, and it was ALWAYS no, and since it was always a tad early, I scrambled for hope, playing mind games for 2 or 3 days til I got what I knew in my heart was coming...a BFN. Sooooooo...this time I'm gonna wait for my OTD. I want to POAS, and it's always in the back of my mind, but I can't bear to go thru all the "drama" if it's a no, even if its just cause its early. Does that make sense?? In the meantime I'm thinking VERY positive, but trying to prepare myself for whatever that phone call brings....

So, as far as symptoms go...I have a WICKED sore throat right now. Feel fine, no other cold symptoms, just a painfully raw throat. I dont have allergies, and I'm rarely sick...anybody have anything similar?? I googled, but at this point I feel like I could google "9dp3dt second head growing out of neck?" and there would be 50 entries verifying that as a valid 2ww symptom"!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - that last bit made me laugh!! I am trying do hard to stay away from symptom spotting!! I was told the steroids I am on will cover up any pregnancy symptoms but if I'm completely honest, I never had any with my son until about 7-8 weeks.

I'm finding it a little stressful this time as we really are out of money now so although we have 2 more frosties we really can't afford to do much about it!
Hopefully I won't need them!!

Hang in there Turkey!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ever I tested pos at 3dp transfer... That's rare though. It was faint for the next 2 days. 
Turkey: you have great reasoning to wait! I can't wait; I need to know lol!


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey: haha I laughed out loud when I read your last line! I'm also trying very hard not to think bat the 2 week wait.. Just trying to busy myself and not think about it.. Only thing bugging me really bad is flatulence and I mean so much if it esp at night that I'm wondering if hubby and I are gonna pass out on gas poisoning!!


----------



## Flowermal

Ever: u hang in there too!! Big HUG!! :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Flower that's hilarious!! Damn progesterone! I hate feeling bloated! At least we can all try pull each other through the madness of the 2ww!!
Are you POAS on the 19th or blood test? 
Turkey - being an idiot, when is your OTD? I can't scroll easily on phone.
Xx


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Flower that's hilarious!! Damn progesterone! I hate feeling bloated! At least we can all try pull each other through the madness of the 2ww!!
> Are you POAS on the 19th or blood test?
> Turkey - being an idiot, when is your OTD? I can't scroll easily on phone.
> Xx

TUESDAY!!! Gulp!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Turkey: haha I laughed out loud when I read your last line! I'm also trying very hard not to think bat the 2 week wait.. Just trying to busy myself and not think about it.. Only thing bugging me really bad is flatulence and I mean so much if it esp at night that I'm wondering if hubby and I are gonna pass out on gas poisoning!!

I'm dying!!! Too funny!!! I'm in the same boat, but between my husband & my bulldog I'm in good company!!! I'm just adding to the fun!! Hahaha!!! Glamorous and oh so sexy, all this is right???


----------



## ttcbaby117

Turkey - you are hilarious and I think I will wait it out also, bfns just hit me so hard. I don't know mjy meds yet because I am flying to Florida tomorrow to start Ivf. I will find out then. I will be doing the antagonist protocol though.

Ali - I think you choose the right way, that's not being picky at all. Do you still have the same donor sperm or did you have to get more?


----------



## alicatt

Ever, Flower and Turkey.. I've lost track of where you are in your 2WW, and when your OTD's are! :wacko:

I just wanted to send you all some :dust: and whether you test early or not I really hope to see some BFPs!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Flowermal

Ever: yea the darn progesterone!! ehh I might cave it and POAS on the day before or if I can hold on a bit, on the day of OTD

turkey: haha I think your bulldog should win? Mine's a female cocker so definitely much less comes out of her haha


----------



## Flowermal

Ali: thanks Hun, hugs to you too!! My OTD is on the 19th


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Turkey - you are hilarious and I think I will wait it out also, bfns just hit me so hard. I don't know mjy meds yet because I am flying to Florida tomorrow to start Ivf. I will find out then. I will be doing the antagonist protocol though.
> 
> Ali - I think you choose the right way, that's not being picky at all. Do you still have the same donor sperm or did you have to get more?

I have actually had 3 donors! :wacko: The first one I used in my 3 IUIs and my first IVF. During my first IVF it was determined that his sperm was not up to par. They could tell because the embryos all died off on day 3-4. Apparently the egg gives the embryo the energy it needs to make it from fertilization until day 3, then the sperm is supposed to take over and keep it going. I had 9 at day 3 that were all 7-8 cell and only 2 made it to blast. So since I was using donor sperm my FS recommended picking someone else. So I did for my second IUI, and we had 12 fertilize and 6 make it to blast (they didn't look at them between fertilization and blast so I'm not sure when the other 6 arrested). The reason I have a third donor is that my FS insists on having 2 vials just in case one doesn't thaw properly, he has a backup. Well the 2nd donor only had one vial left! :wacko: so I had to have another vial of something so I picked another that was a my runner up. Luckily we didn't need to use his.

I kept having nightmares that first night after ER, thinking what if they ended up having to use donor 2 and 3 and then I ended up with embryos from both and I had twins and we didn't know which baby was from which donor? :wacko: :haha: Luckily that didn't happen. So I still have donor #3 on ice should I decide to use it in the future. 

So my plan currently is to do the biopsy on Monday, then (hopefully) immediately start lupron. Then start my real FET, I have 4 :cold: frosties waiting for me, so providing everything thaws properly I have the ability to do 2 FET's and possibly 1 IUI, but then it is game over :cry: I think at that point I will have to accept defeat, and just be happy with my doggies.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali thanks for support. My OTD is 13th and will wait till then. Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc- how amazing!! Where do you live if you are flying out to Florida? If you don't mind me asking?? So close now. Xx


----------



## alicatt

Flowermal said:


> Ali: thanks Hun, hugs to you too!! My OTD is on the 19th

So what DPO are you? Apr 19th seems a long way away! They must by like my FS and make you wait until 18DPO or something like that! :wacko:


I was going to mention that another reason beyond knowing the moment you are pregnant, testing early will allow you to know if you had a chemical, or possibly an early misscarriage. I don't know if having that information is helpful or hurtful, and I'm not even sure that FS's really care about chemicals. I just thought I would throw that out there.

For me testing early really sucked but in hindsight it has helped me diagnose what my issue(s) were. Bad :spermy: aside, knowing that not once in the 4 assisted cycles we did was I even faintly positive (by testing early) I knew that we most likely had an implantation problem. So while it hurt like #*$&(#* at the time, having that knowledge now helps.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - really interesting about sperm taking over to help get to blast. I did not know that! I test at 14dpo always. Last time I had a positive but it only lasted 5 days. Obviously upsetting but it's always good to know. In my case, they think its my NK cells getting through and attacking!! I've been advised to always put two back in the hope that the NK cells only attack one. 
Xx


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Ever, Flower and Turkey.. I've lost track of where you are in your 2WW, and when your OTD's are! :wacko:
> 
> I just wanted to send you all some :dust: and whether you test early or not I really hope to see some BFPs!!!!
> 
> :hug:

Tuesday for me Alicatt...did you see my post about this wicked sore throat I have?? Any medical-genius insight?? Might it be a good sign? Also in regard to your weigh-in last week regarding the fluid in the ovaries...if I haven't gained any weight, and the OHSS syptoms haven't worsened does that point to NOT being pregnant?? Over-thinking again, and I figured I'd seek out your professional opinion. xoxo


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ever, Flower and Turkey.. I've lost track of where you are in your 2WW, and when your OTD's are! :wacko:
> 
> I just wanted to send you all some :dust: and whether you test early or not I really hope to see some BFPs!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Tuesday for me Alicatt...did you see my post about this wicked sore throat I have?? Any medical-genius insight?? Might it be a good sign? Also in regard to your weigh-in last week regarding the fluid in the ovaries...if I haven't gained any weight, and the OHSS syptoms haven't worsened does that point to NOT being pregnant?? Over-thinking again, and I figured I'd seek out your professional opinion. xoxoClick to expand...

Turkey - sore throat is not something I have seen as a symptom before, but people have said that they often get sick during the 2WW simply because your immune system is a little lower due to the fact that it is concentrating on the new being growing inside. So that could be why you have a sore throat? Or it could just be that you are fighting something totally unrelated to pregnancy. 

OHSS is something that can get worse if you are pregnant, but by no means does it mean you aren't pregnant if it doesn't get worse :thumbup:

You are still in the game! So I guess you could test if you wanted to :winkwink:


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - really interesting about sperm taking over to help get to blast. I did not know that! I test at 14dpo always. Last time I had a positive but it only lasted 5 days. Obviously upsetting but it's always good to know. In my case, they think its my NK cells getting through and attacking!! I've been advised to always put two back in the hope that the NK cells only attack one.
> Xx

I've been tested for having high NK cells, but I've read there are 2 different types, 1 type attacks the embryo before it implants, and another doesn't kick in until the implantation has occurred. Apparently I have the ones that attack the embryo :cry: So I will be doing an IVIg infusion with my FET to help suppress the NK cells.

So having that knowledge of the brief BFP is something that helped you figure out what is causing you to have trouble getting pregnant. So see? Sometimes testing early is helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow Ali!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Good luck tomorrow Ali!

I am a little worried, I've heard that the biopsy is painful, but I will get through it! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Ali!
> 
> I am a little worried, I've heard that the biopsy is painful, but I will get through it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

You will be GREAT!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Ali, all the best dear.. Hope it's not very uncomfortable 
I'm now 6dp3dt.. Still early.. Yea they make us test way later just to make sure :dohh:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali best of luck!! I'm sure it's not comfortable but it'll be worth it!! Are you doing the scratch? Xx


----------



## Flowermal

Gee I need to learn to count.. I'm at 4dp3dt :dohh:


----------



## alicatt

Flowermal said:


> Gee I need to learn to count.. I'm at 4dp3dt :dohh:

 :haha: Maybe you are pregnant? I hear that pregnancy makes you forgetful and absent minded!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali best of luck!! I'm sure it's not comfortable but it'll be worth it!! Are you doing the scratch? Xx

Thanks.. yes it is the biopsy/scratch that is happening tomorrow. Then they sent the biopsy to Spain and can test it to see whether I was in the implantation window. If I was, then we will start the real FET, if not, then we need to retry the test cycle with the recommended changes that they give us to get me IN the implantation window. 

I'm hoping it all goes smoothly and we can move right to FET!!


----------



## Edamame

Hope it goes well Ali! The scratch definitely was not my favorite thing but I got through it! I really hope they find you've hit the window perfectly!


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - you'll be fine!! It wasn't exactly comfortable but it wasn't too bad!! Xx


----------



## Mells54

Ali, good luck tomorrow. Wow! Can you go to Spain with your biopsy...LOL! I could use a vacation!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, good luck tomorrow. Wow! Can you go to Spain with your biopsy...LOL! I could use a vacation!

I know.. I asked the Dr that.. I'm like maybe I should just go to Spain for the biopsy :haha: LOL. It would be nice wouldn't it?

I've already decided that I'm taking 4-5 days off after transfer. To just relax and let things happen. My last 2 IVF's I've gone back to work after 2 days, and on implantation days I've been very stressed. On the first one, a client called in and chewed us out, and I had to get things sorted out immediately. On the second IVF, one of the directors at our company freaked out on my boss because we didn't have something done, and so he gave it to me with an super tight deadline. I'm like really? :growlmad: Can't you tell I'm trying to make a baby stick? :haha: I can't be stressed right now. So this time I have decided to just walk away until implantation is complete, and not let anything stress me out :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, good luck tomorrow. Wow! Can you go to Spain with your biopsy...LOL! I could use a vacation!
> 
> I know.. I asked the Dr that.. I'm like maybe I should just go to Spain for the biopsy :haha: LOL. It would be nice wouldn't it?
> 
> I've already decided that I'm taking 4-5 days off after transfer. To just relax and let things happen. My last 2 IVF's I've gone back to work after 2 days, and on implantation days I've been very stressed. On the first one, a client called in and chewed us out, and I had to get things sorted out immediately. On the second IVF, one of the directors at our company freaked out on my boss because we didn't have something done, and so he gave it to me with an super tight deadline. I'm like really? :growlmad: Can't you tell I'm trying to make a baby stick? :haha: I can't be stressed right now. So this time I have decided to just walk away until implantation is complete, and not let anything stress me out :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good for you, Ali! :flower: sometimes we need to stop and take care of ourselves for a change.
I have a hard time sitting still, especially when things need to be done around the house. I can't sit on the coach if there is dog hair to be vacuumed, etc. so after my last IVF, we stayed out of town (my RE is 3 1/2 hours away), instead of coming home. My DH knows me well and didn't give me the opportunity to "get things done" since there was nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, good luck tomorrow. Wow! Can you go to Spain with your biopsy...LOL! I could use a vacation!
> 
> I know.. I asked the Dr that.. I'm like maybe I should just go to Spain for the biopsy :haha: LOL. It would be nice wouldn't it?
> 
> I've already decided that I'm taking 4-5 days off after transfer. To just relax and let things happen. My last 2 IVF's I've gone back to work after 2 days, and on implantation days I've been very stressed. On the first one, a client called in and chewed us out, and I had to get things sorted out immediately. On the second IVF, one of the directors at our company freaked out on my boss because we didn't have something done, and so he gave it to me with an super tight deadline. I'm like really? :growlmad: Can't you tell I'm trying to make a baby stick? :haha: I can't be stressed right now. So this time I have decided to just walk away until implantation is complete, and not let anything stress me out :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, Ali! :flower: sometimes we need to stop and take care of ourselves for a change.
> I have a hard time sitting still, especially when things need to be done around the house. I can't sit on the coach if there is dog hair to be vacuumed, etc. so after my last IVF, we stayed out of town (my RE is 3 1/2 hours away), instead of coming home. My DH knows me well and didn't give me the opportunity to "get things done" since there was nothing. :thumbup:Click to expand...

OHH.. what a great idea! I wish I could do that :thumbup: I am like you, there is always something to do around the house. Plus if I'm told I have to lie in bed for 2 days, the thought that I should be doing those things stresses me out :haha: 

Part of me wishes that we could go into some twilight state for the 2ww! :rofl:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Good plan, Ali. I know what you mean. I can't just sit around. DH always says he will do everything, but I think he has different standards than I do. :haha:


----------



## Edamame

That's the main reason I asked to have a Friday transfer- I need to be AWAY from work or I'll be worrying about things not getting done. Lotus- that is why my mom is coming to stay with us!!:haha:


----------



## Flowermal

Ali: haha hey thanks a good excuse for me to utilize lol
All the best for ur scratch dear :) yes time away from work after the transfer should do you good :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

everhopeful said:


> Wanna - is that when you got your BFP? I think I am too scared to test too early. If I get a BFN I'd rather just know that it hasn't worked rather than having to wait a few days and see. Those few days would be hell! I know I'm in the minority though! Xx

Yes, I got a slight second line at 6dt5dt. I then tested again on 8dt5dt to make sure it was real and then again the morning of OTD. I didn't want to have my hopes up and then have a total breakdown in my FS office. I wanted to go in having an idea of my results so I could be prepared. But everyone is different.

Are you planning to wait?? Oh how dreadful the 2ww is...


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ali - good luck! Hoping your tests go well and are pain free. And I think it's great to take a little time for yourself - everything else can wait! I'm like you and can't relax or sit still, so I found it peaceful to do a little acupuncture around my ER and ET. I've heard it helps prepare your body, and if nothing else is very relaxing. Good luck!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - OK I understand now....picking a SD must be hard. I just had the scratch done and if it is the same thing then it isn't that bad at all. My Dr wouldn't let me travel until at least 3 days after transfer....even then she said to let dh carry everything and for me not to over exert myself so taking off some extra days might be a good idea.

Ever - I live in the Bahamas.....no infertility clinics here so Florida is my only option. It is a hindrance to have to be away from home for 3 weeks and much more expensive with all the traveling but I feel blessed to even be able to do it.


----------



## everhopeful

ttc - i used to live in the bahamas. Caves Point if you know it? I went to school at St. Andrews for a while. Got lots of friends still there!! I can imagine its not really equipped for IVF though!! Luckily FL not far to travel!! Small world hey!! xx


----------



## MoBaby

Had lining scan just a bit ago. Lining measuring 10-11 mm :) And looks good! Also the RE wanted to make sure the blood flow to my uterus was adequate because of the abnormality I have and according to the nurse and ultrasound person it is great. RE still needs to review. So now I wait for the call when the tranfer is. And also waiting to see if I have to do PIO to start with or if the vaginal progesterone. I told the nurse the RE told me I was to do the shots with next cycle and she was like I thought you wanted to vaginal. I said no I want whatever the RE wants and I am sure that is what he did so please discuss with him and let me know. So I will find out later. :)


----------



## L4hope

Mo sounds like you're all good to go!! Transfer will be here in no time!

Ali, Good luck with your endo scratch today. It'll be over in a flash! Then onto your FET :)


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - That sounds great!! Not long to go now!

Ali - hope it has all gone well for you today! One step closer...

xx


----------



## MoBaby

Soo wed April 23rd is transfer date!!! It's further out than I wanted but with lab being down there is nothing I can do. They originally said Friday and I was like ummm can we do wed or thurs?? She asked re ad said yes! Lucky me get to do pio from the beginning.


----------



## alicatt

OUCH! Mother F#*&$#( That was not fun! It hurt for about 20 seconds, 10 with just the tube up into the uterus, then 10 while he scraped it. Then apparently I was bleeding quite a bit so he had to leave the speculum in and swab up the mess. The pain is gone, and I'm left with some minor cramping, it is unpleasant, but on a pain scale of 1-10 it is a 1 or maybe a 2. The scraping was close to at 10 though. :argh:

So my FS wanted to wait for the results which would take 2-3 weeks to get back. I'm like but why? If they are going to be back in that timeframe, can't we just start now? So we did the math and I'm going to start Lupron either tomorrow or Wednesday, I am to continue using the progesterone and estrogen supplements for 4 additional days after I start the lupron. Then we wait for my period, which usually comes 3-5 days after stopping progesterone supplementation. So lets assume I'm not starting my cycle for 8-10 days, then it takes 2 weeks to prime the uterus and get it all ready for the transfer and in this last cycle they delayed me almost a week, so that would mean we'd have the results way before we want to do the transfer. If the results are bad, then we just cancel and re-start once my period comes in June.

So FX'd my biopsy comes back normal and we can continue!!!


----------



## Mells54

Very excited for you Mo! I love when a plan is in place.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Soo wed April 23rd is transfer date!!! It's further out than I wanted but with lab being down there is nothing I can do. They originally said Friday and I was like ummm can we do wed or thurs?? She asked re ad said yes! Lucky me get to do pio from the beginning.

YAY!! So glad you have the dates settled!! I love it when a plan is made FX'd for a great lining, and a BFP!


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - that's great. Fingers crossed biopsy comes back all fine and in plenty of time!
Glad that the scrape is over for you!!
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - excellent!! April 23rd will be here before you know it!! I'm sure you'll keep yourself very busy in the lead up!! How exciting! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahh, Ali! I'm so sorry you had to feel that pain and so glad it's over! Fingers crossed for normal results so you can move forward with your FET now! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay for having a transfer date, Mo! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - that's great. Fingers crossed biopsy comes back all fine and in plenty of time!
> Glad that the scrape is over for you!!
> Xx

Thanks Ever and Lotus! Me too! I hope I never have to have another one. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Ali in sorry that was bad for the time it was! Glad you feel better now. And yay for having a plan!!!! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - when my friend asked me to describe the scrape all I could think of was fingernails down a board - internally!! I wasn't going to say that to you before you did it though!! Xx


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> OUCH! Mother F#*&$#( That was not fun! It hurt for about 20 seconds, 10 with just the tube up into the uterus, then 10 while he scraped it. Then apparently I was bleeding quite a bit so he had to leave the speculum in and swab up the mess. The pain is gone, and I'm left with some minor cramping, it is unpleasant, but on a pain scale of 1-10 it is a 1 or maybe a 2. The scraping was close to at 10 though. :argh:
> 
> So my FS wanted to wait for the results which would take 2-3 weeks to get back. I'm like but why? If they are going to be back in that timeframe, can't we just start now? So we did the math and I'm going to start Lupron either tomorrow or Wednesday, I am to continue using the progesterone and estrogen supplements for 4 additional days after I start the lupron. Then we wait for my period, which usually comes 3-5 days after stopping progesterone supplementation. So lets assume I'm not starting my cycle for 8-10 days, then it takes 2 weeks to prime the uterus and get it all ready for the transfer and in this last cycle they delayed me almost a week, so that would mean we'd have the results way before we want to do the transfer. If the results are bad, then we just cancel and re-start once my period comes in June.
> 
> So FX'd my biopsy comes back normal and we can continue!!!

HURRAY ALI!!! So glad it's over!!! FX that you can get this show on the road!!! Wooooot!!!


----------



## L4hope

Mo so excited you have a date set!! Sorry to hear you have to start PIO. I feel your pain on that one. I finally got to stop them last week and my butt has been soo happy!! 

Ali sorry you were uncomfortable. It definitely is an intense 20-30 seconds while they are doing it. But thank god once it's done you only experience minor cramping. I hear you, if I never have to have another one it would be awesome! But like everything else we do what we gotta do for that coveted bfp! Hopefully you'll be all good to go to roll right into your FET.


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - will be thinking of you tomorrow and can't wait to hear about your BFP!!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - when my friend asked me to describe the scrape all I could think of was fingernails down a board - internally!! I wasn't going to say that to you before you did it though!! Xx

Yep, I knew it was going to be bad, and it was. My FS counted the 10 seconds, and I felt like I was about to punch him by the time we got to 8, I was like, I do NOT think I can handle another second. LOL. I did, and now it is over and I really hope I don't EVER have to do that again. It was like fingernails sharpened into sharp points scratching your insides. It is done!! :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Oh Ali! You are a strong woman. So happy it's over for you! Think of it as a bump in the road on the way to motherhood.


----------



## Edamame

Ali- SO glad it is over! Your description is spot on- thank goodness there was another doc in the room to hold my hand for mine, eeeyouch! Hope that is the last one and you are good to go!

Mo- Yay for date! Do you mean Tuesday the 23rd, or Wednesday April 24th? I'll be right behind you on Friday the 26th! This has GOT to be the time for us both!

Question for everyone- are you coffee drinkers? I don't drink a ton, one or two cups a day, but I've quit completely a few weeks before each transfer. I'm about to start tapering down again, but does anyone else just keep drinking even a cup a day? I really miss it. Obviously, I'll do whatever it takes to make sure I get a sticky bean, but it is just one of those things where it feels like I could keep having it because it makes me happy and should if it doesn't really make a difference...


----------



## MoBaby

Wed 24... I realized I wrote 23 but too late! :) yay! Soo close! I'm just nervous because it's cd36 but re said no worries.

Oh coffee I went to decaf cold turkey! I used I drink 4 shots of espresso plus 16oz coffee daily.


----------



## L4hope

Edamame I switched to decaf as well and also tried not to drink it every day and would alternate with herbal tea. Since caffeine has been shown to increase your chance for miscarriage I didn't want to take the chance. I have been drinking my decaf more frequently lately but it's been to help my digestive track keep moving!


----------



## FirstTry

L4: you're getting close to 12 weeks! How's it going?


----------



## L4hope

FirstTry said:


> L4: you're getting close to 12 weeks! How's it going?

Thanks for asking First! Yes and I'm very anxious for that 12 week appt next Monday. Once I hear that heartbeat I think I'll be able to breath a little easier and be more excited.


----------



## Turkey16

L4hope said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> L4: you're getting close to 12 weeks! How's it going?
> 
> Thanks for asking First! Yes and I'm very anxious for that 12 week appt next Monday. Once I hear that heartbeat I think I'll be able to breath a little easier and be more excited.Click to expand...

SOOOOO EXCITING!! Are you going on a weekly basis?? Or have you been "discharged" to your regular ob/gyn?? The 12-week appt is a week from today??


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Soo wed April 23rd is transfer date!!! It's further out than I wanted but with lab being down there is nothing I can do. They originally said Friday and I was like ummm can we do wed or thurs?? She asked re ad said yes! Lucky me get to do pio from the beginning.

Everything sounds good MoBaby...well, everything other than the PIO shots!! Hahahahaha!! Did you start them yet? I really don't mind them...plus they gave my husband a purpose...ya know? I hope that doesn't sound terrible, but now that he has a specific job he's been much sweeter...phew!

I'm really psyched for you!!! It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Turkey - will be thinking of you tomorrow and can't wait to hear about your BFP!!! Xx

Thanks ever!!! The nerves are kicking in bigtime...took the afternoon off thank goodness. Realized that would probably be a good idea when I called the office to verify test time and almost had a panic attack. LOL!

How are you faring??


----------



## MoBaby

I start them on April 19th. I do 1cc for 1 day then 2 ccs everyday after that! I thought 1 cc was bad.. Cant imagine 2cc. Eek!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Ali- SO glad it is over! Your description is spot on- thank goodness there was another doc in the room to hold my hand for mine, eeeyouch! Hope that is the last one and you are good to go!
> 
> Mo- Yay for date! Do you mean Tuesday the 23rd, or Wednesday April 24th? I'll be right behind you on Friday the 26th! This has GOT to be the time for us both!
> 
> Question for everyone- are you coffee drinkers? I don't drink a ton, one or two cups a day, but I've quit completely a few weeks before each transfer. I'm about to start tapering down again, but does anyone else just keep drinking even a cup a day? I really miss it. Obviously, I'll do whatever it takes to make sure I get a sticky bean, but it is just one of those things where it feels like I could keep having it because it makes me happy and should if it doesn't really make a difference...

Edamame...I still have a cup of coffee in the am...regular, but small. If things go well tomorrow...I'll switch over to only decaf...


----------



## MoBaby

Gl tomorrow turkey!!!! Will you test before the beta?


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Gl tomorrow turkey!!!! Will you test before the beta?

Thanks MoBaby!!!!! Not gonna test before beta...I made it this far, so I'm just going with it. I'm terrified mind you, but not much longer to wait now...


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Gl tomorrow turkey!!!! Will you test before the beta?
> 
> Thanks MoBaby!!!!! Not gonna test before beta...I made it this far, so I'm just going with it. I'm terrified mind you, but not much longer to wait now...Click to expand...

Nope not much longer now! When will they have the results?
FX'd for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Gl tomorrow turkey!!!! Will you test before the beta?
> 
> Thanks MoBaby!!!!! Not gonna test before beta...I made it this far, so I'm just going with it. I'm terrified mind you, but not much longer to wait now...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not much longer now! When will they have the results?
> FX'd for you!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

They usually contact you by 2 in the afternoon. They have just recently added email to the way that you can be contacted, and I usually request that. I just can't fathom the anticipation that will overcome me in that moment before clicking...can't decide if I want them to call instead!! Ahhh!! On another note, my sore throat is now a full-blown ridiculous head cold. SUPER stuffed up and sneezing right and left! UGH! How are all your lady parts feeling?? Any lingering pain from the scratch?? You won't hear any feedback for awhile...right??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Gl tomorrow turkey!!!! Will you test before the beta?
> 
> Thanks MoBaby!!!!! Not gonna test before beta...I made it this far, so I'm just going with it. I'm terrified mind you, but not much longer to wait now...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not much longer now! When will they have the results?
> FX'd for you!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They usually contact you by 2 in the afternoon. They have just recently added email to the way that you can be contacted, and I usually request that. I just can't fathom the anticipation that will overcome me in that moment before clicking...can't decide if I want them to call instead!! Ahhh!! On another note, my sore throat is now a full-blown ridiculous head cold. SUPER stuffed up and sneezing right and left! UGH! How are all your lady parts feeling?? Any lingering pain from the scratch?? You won't hear any feedback for awhile...right??Click to expand...

My FS called me directly to give me the bad news (never had a BFP) but I appreciated that he did the calling. They usually have the beta results around 2 at my FS office too. I hope you get fantastic news!

I was told 2-3 weeks :( I want to know now! It looks like we'll be getting delayed as I forgot about the IVIg and that has to be done the first week of estrogen which starts on day 2! So I'm going to start my favorite med.. lupron tomorrow and that will keep me in a neutral spot until we get the results. Then we can start the FET immediately thereafter. That means a 1-2 week delay, but that is better than 3-4!

Cramping is not too bad, but not better either! I'm sure it will be better by tomorrow!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Gl tomorrow turkey!!!! Will you test before the beta?
> 
> Thanks MoBaby!!!!! Not gonna test before beta...I made it this far, so I'm just going with it. I'm terrified mind you, but not much longer to wait now...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not much longer now! When will they have the results?
> FX'd for you!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They usually contact you by 2 in the afternoon. They have just recently added email to the way that you can be contacted, and I usually request that. I just can't fathom the anticipation that will overcome me in that moment before clicking...can't decide if I want them to call instead!! Ahhh!! On another note, my sore throat is now a full-blown ridiculous head cold. SUPER stuffed up and sneezing right and left! UGH! How are all your lady parts feeling?? Any lingering pain from the scratch?? You won't hear any feedback for awhile...right??Click to expand...
> 
> My FS called me directly to give me the bad news (never had a BFP) but I appreciated that he did the calling. They usually have the beta results around 2 at my FS office too. I hope you get fantastic news!
> 
> I was told 2-3 weeks :( I want to know now! It looks like we'll be getting delayed as I forgot about the IVIg and that has to be done the first week of estrogen which starts on day 2! So I'm going to start my favorite med.. lupron tomorrow and that will keep me in a neutral spot until we get the results. Then we can start the FET immediately thereafter. That means a 1-2 week delay, but that is better than 3-4!
> 
> Cramping is not too bad, but not better either! I'm sure it will be better by tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Wow...that's really nice that your FS called personally. Don't see that happening here, but you never know!! He did call my hubby at work to talk him into transferring 3 embies!! 

Glad you are feeling ok, if not entirely better. Hope things are good to go tomorrow. I'd be a liar if I said I understood exactly how your trial transfer is gonna go down, but if you are cool with a 1-2 week delay, than I am too!! I'm looking forward to learning more for sure!!! I really hope the Lupron doesn't give you too much trouble this time around!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Gl tomorrow turkey!!!! Will you test before the beta?
> 
> Thanks MoBaby!!!!! Not gonna test before beta...I made it this far, so I'm just going with it. I'm terrified mind you, but not much longer to wait now...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not much longer now! When will they have the results?
> FX'd for you!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They usually contact you by 2 in the afternoon. They have just recently added email to the way that you can be contacted, and I usually request that. I just can't fathom the anticipation that will overcome me in that moment before clicking...can't decide if I want them to call instead!! Ahhh!! On another note, my sore throat is now a full-blown ridiculous head cold. SUPER stuffed up and sneezing right and left! UGH! How are all your lady parts feeling?? Any lingering pain from the scratch?? You won't hear any feedback for awhile...right??Click to expand...
> 
> My FS called me directly to give me the bad news (never had a BFP) but I appreciated that he did the calling. They usually have the beta results around 2 at my FS office too. I hope you get fantastic news!
> 
> I was told 2-3 weeks :( I want to know now! It looks like we'll be getting delayed as I forgot about the IVIg and that has to be done the first week of estrogen which starts on day 2! So I'm going to start my favorite med.. lupron tomorrow and that will keep me in a neutral spot until we get the results. Then we can start the FET immediately thereafter. That means a 1-2 week delay, but that is better than 3-4!
> 
> Cramping is not too bad, but not better either! I'm sure it will be better by tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...that's really nice that your FS called personally. Don't see that happening here, but you never know!! He did call my hubby at work to talk him into transferring 3 embies!!
> 
> Glad you are feeling ok, if not entirely better. Hope things are good to go tomorrow. I'd be a liar if I said I understood exactly how your trial transfer is gonna go down, but if you are cool with a 1-2 week delay, than I am too!! I'm looking forward to learning more for sure!!! I really hope the Lupron doesn't give you too much trouble this time around!!!Click to expand...

HAHA :hehe: If it were up to me we'd have transferred them already! :wacko: But I do understand the delays, with the cancelled cycle and the poor lining last time. The main reason we need to wait now is that we don't want to give me IVIg (an infusion that costs $3000) unless we know for sure we are doing the transfer. We won't know if we'll have to repeat the trial and subject me to 2 yes 2 biopsies :argh: or continue with normal FET until we get the results. I think he said that only 5-10% of women need the second trial with the 2 biopsies, so I'm hoping I'm not in that group! 

The lupron kind of just turns off your hormones and puts you in a suspended state, so after I get AF, I'll just take the lupron until we get the results, and then as soon as I get a green light we'll be back on the estrogen patches to prime the lining. So if you think about it, in a normal cycle I'd have another week before AF, then we'd start so if the results only take 2 weeks I'm only delayed 1 week, if they take 3 weeks I'm delayed 2 weeks. I'd rather that then going without hormone therapy and waiting for AF to show up on its own. She has been really wonky the past few months since my last IVF. So this is the better option with the least amount of delays. :thumbup:

I'm off to bed, going to see if I can't find some ibuprofen and my heating pad to help with the cramps. Night ladies!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Turkey - so excited for you. GL tomorrow :thumbup:

Ali - glad to hear all went well - minus the pain. I hope you put your feet up and relaxed when it was all over. 

L4 - the 12 week scan is a beautiful one. You can see arms and legs and fingers and toes. Bring the tissue - you'll need it. 

AFM - exciting weekend spent in the ER. Was on my way to the salon (I've been waiting forever to get my hair done so my Saturday appointment was the start to my pamper day) when I felt that something wasn't right. Got to the salon, went to the toilet, and saw my worst nightmare. Blood. Went into a state of panic as hubby was out of town and nobody was answering their phones. Luckily the receptionist at the salon was able to get me into a taxi and off to the hospital. And en route was able to get hold of hubby. After many hours of tests they told me that baby was doing ok and they couldn't isolate the cause of bleeding. I'm still freaked out and taking it easy in hopes that I never have to go through that again. I have a follow up appointment in 2 days to make sure everything is still ok :nope:


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - I'm so sorry you had a scare but what a relief that baby is all ok!! I know this sounds very casual and blood is never nice to see but a lot of women bleed in pregnancy. I had a bleed with my son at about 10 weeks. Scared me silly but it was all fine!! Try to keep calm and have a lovely relaxing day or two if you can!!
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey- everything crossed for you. Think I would prefer a call over an email. I think?? I'm still going slightly insane here!! I'm not a 2ww fan but I always hate getting closer and closer to date incase it hasn't worked! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning everyone 

Sorry had a busy weekend and haven't had time to post but been keeping up with everyones post. 

Mo, Great news about having a date for FET :happydance:

Ali, Glad you have got underway with your trial and sorry it was uncomfortable fx'd for the results :hugs:

Turkey, Good Luck for today :hugs:

Ever, Not long now hope the week will fly over for you :hugs:

Wanna, So sorry you had a scare. Glad to hear the baby is ok and fx'd for your appt in 2 days I'm sure everything will be fine and hope it will reassure you that this is your forever baby :hug:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well at whatever stage of the process you are at. :hugs:

AFM, Got WTF appt today at 3pm can't believe it's finally here and hopefully get some answers and find out where we go from here xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - best of luck today. Hope you get some answers and hopefully get your next plan of action together! Xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

everhopeful said:


> Wanna - I'm so sorry you had a scare but what a relief that baby is all ok!! I know this sounds very casual and blood is never nice to see but a lot of women bleed in pregnancy. I had a bleed with my son at about 10 weeks. Scared me silly but it was all fine!! Try to keep calm and have a lovely relaxing day or two if you can!!
> Xx

My OB met me at the hospital about an hour after I got there. She did tell me that bleeding is common but not normal, so I did the right thing by going in. I'm feeling a bit calmer especially hearing stories like yours where it all ends well. Thank you. 

How much longer until OTD?


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sandy83 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Sorry had a busy weekend and haven't had time to post but been keeping up with everyones post.
> 
> Mo, Great news about having a date for FET :happydance:
> 
> Ali, Glad you have got underway with your trial and sorry it was uncomfortable fx'd for the results :hugs:
> 
> Turkey, Good Luck for today :hugs:
> 
> Ever, Not long now hope the week will fly over for you :hugs:
> 
> Wanna, So sorry you had a scare. Glad to hear the baby is ok and fx'd for your appt in 2 days I'm sure everything will be fine and hope it will reassure you that this is your forever baby :hug:
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well at whatever stage of the process you are at. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Got WTF appt today at 3pm can't believe it's finally here and hopefully get some answers and find out where we go from here xx

Thank you Sandy. I think I need my appointment to finally put me at ease. 

Good luck with your appointment today. I hope you get some answers and get your plan in place!


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - I test on Saturday! 
Xx


----------



## Flowermal

Wanna: good to hear baby and you are doing well.. Hope you don't have to go through such a scare again :hugs:

Sandy: all the best for your appointment! 

Turkey: woohoo!! Very excited for you dear!

Ever: yay Sat will b here before you know it!


----------



## MoBaby

Wanna I glad baby is okay! Bleeding is scary as I had a bunch when I was pg! I'm glad all checked out well. Are you supposed to rest now until the new appt?

Sandy follow up!!! Hope it goes well and all your questions can be answered.

Turkey: beta day!!! :) fx for you!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey Good luck keep us posted!

Sandy, I felt so much better after our WTf appt. it just puts everything into prospective. 

Wanna, so scary. Sounds like things will be ok though.

Ever, Saturday will be here soon.

AFM, have a terrible head cold and sore throat. Yuck! Love me DH but this is one think I could have used without him sharing. He's been sick in bed since last Thursday.

Hi to all the ladies wherever you are in your cycle. Sometimes I tend to lose track.


----------



## WannabeeMum

MoBaby said:


> Wanna I glad baby is okay! Bleeding is scary as I had a bunch when I was pg! I'm glad all checked out well. Are you supposed to rest now until the new appt?
> 
> Sandy follow up!!! Hope it goes well and all your questions can be answered.
> 
> Turkey: beta day!!! :) fx for you!

I'm supposed to carry on as usual although I didn't do much more than lay on the couch on Saturday. Been working from home as I'm nervous to go to work as it's over an hour away. But with every day I'm feeling better...


----------



## alicatt

Wanna.. I think I would have been freaking out too! Glad that the baby was OK. Hopefully your upcoming appt will show that everything it still fine and that you just need to rest a little!

Turkey.. good luck today!

Ever.. can't wait to hear how your tests go!

Sandy.. looking forward to hearing about your WTF appt and your FS's plan for moving forward. Having a plan always makes me happy!

AFM.. managed to get my lupron to be delivered today so I start that, then discontinue estrogen and progesterone in 4 days then wait for AF. Keep taking the lupron until we get the results. Then if they are good I slap on some patches and the FET begins, if things are bad we will have to regroup :cry: I'm thinking positive, and planning on moving forward in 2-3 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

everhopeful - wow I do that area and that school! How crazy what a small world it all is!

well my cycle got postponed for a few weeks. It seems I developed a cysts while on BCPs. My body tried to ovulate while on BCPs...how crazy is that. My dr gave me Aygestin to dissolve the cyst adn bring down my estrogen. Hopefully this will work and I can get started in a couple of weeks. Right now, I am trying to get my flight changed to go back home. This was a wasted trip!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> everhopeful - wow I do that area and that school! How crazy what a small world it all is!
> 
> well my cycle got postponed for a few weeks. It seems I developed a cysts while on BCPs. My body tried to ovulate while on BCPs...how crazy is that. My dr gave me Aygestin to dissolve the cyst adn bring down my estrogen. Hopefully this will work and I can get started in a couple of weeks. Right now, I am trying to get my flight changed to go back home. This was a wasted trip!

ttc - it is odd that you got cysts while on BCP, but I must say that I've often wondered if I was ovulating through BCP. Have they considered Lupron? I think it helps keep the estrogen at bay.


----------



## MoBaby

TTC! I am soo sorry! That stinks! I wonder why you formed cysts on the BCP :( Thats what they give to shrink them. Hopefully in a couple weeks you can start back up. Any way to get an ultrasound where you live to check for cysts before you make travel arrangements again?


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc- how frustrating!! I'm glad they gave you something to shrink the cyst. Will they give you a different BCP at least? Xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hi girls...just got the call, and I'm pregnant. But I'm freaking out cuz my # is 37.5...she said that was on the low side, but that it didn't matter as long as it was higher come Thursday (next bloodwork appt). I can't stop crying cuz I don't know what to think. I POAS when I got off the phone, and there are 2 lines, but one is definitely faint. No idea how to feel...PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## MoBaby

TURKEY!! CONGRATS!!! You are preggo...My first BFP I spent endless time worrying about the number because it was low and it continued to double like it should. It was the most stressful time and looking back I should have just relaxed. (RE blames my fibroid then for the MC). My RE said he has seen numbers in the teens and it go onto a healthy pregnancy. Dont stress and wait until your next beta. In the end, what is meant to happen will. I had both low betas and high betas and the same outcome so where the number starts doesnt matter. I see so many girls here with low numbers have their forever baby.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hi girls...just got the call, and I'm pregnant. But I'm freaking out cuz my # is 37.5...she said that was on the low side, but that it didn't matter as long as it was higher come Thursday (next bloodwork appt). I can't stop crying cuz I don't know what to think. I POAS when I got off the phone, and there are 2 lines, but one is definitely faint. No idea how to feel...PLEASE HELP!!!

The Nurse is correct, the first number doesn't mean too much as long as it is doubling every 48 hours in the first couple of weeks, it does slow down and won't double every 48 hours as you proceed, but the initial BETAs they run should be doubling. 
What DPO are you? That also makes a difference. I wouldn't stress yet, you'll need to wait until the number on Thursday! 

CONGRATS on being :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...just got the call, and I'm pregnant. But I'm freaking out cuz my # is 37.5...she said that was on the low side, but that it didn't matter as long as it was higher come Thursday (next bloodwork appt). I can't stop crying cuz I don't know what to think. I POAS when I got off the phone, and there are 2 lines, but one is definitely faint. No idea how to feel...PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> The Nurse is correct, the first number doesn't mean too much as long as it is doubling every 48 hours in the first couple of weeks, it does slow down and won't double every 48 hours as you proceed, but the initial BETAs they run should be doubling.
> What DPO are you? That also makes a difference. I wouldn't stress yet, you'll need to wait until the number on Thursday!
> 
> CONGRATS on being :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm 11dp3dt so I guess 14dpo? Is that right??


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> TURKEY!! CONGRATS!!! You are preggo...My first BFP I spent endless time worrying about the number because it was low and it continued to double like it should. It was the most stressful time and looking back I should have just relaxed. (RE blames my fibroid then for the MC). My RE said he has seen numbers in the teens and it go onto a healthy pregnancy. Dont stress and wait until your next beta. In the end, what is meant to happen will. I had both low betas and high betas and the same outcome so where the number starts doesnt matter. I see so many girls here with low numbers have their forever baby.

Thanks Mo!!! I'm so mad at myself right now b/c I'm laying on bed bawling when I should be over the moon. After all this waiting and waiting and waiting, now there's more waiting?!?!? Next Beta Thursday....heaven help me.


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - massive massive congrats in your BFP!! Like Mo and Ali said the number doesn't matter, as long as it doubles initially!
Try to relax and enjoy it!! This is the start of your next 20 years of worrying!!
14dpo is correct and it could have snuggled in slightly later!!
Congrats!!
Xx


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...just got the call, and I'm pregnant. But I'm freaking out cuz my # is 37.5...she said that was on the low side, but that it didn't matter as long as it was higher come Thursday (next bloodwork appt). I can't stop crying cuz I don't know what to think. I POAS when I got off the phone, and there are 2 lines, but one is definitely faint. No idea how to feel...PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> The Nurse is correct, the first number doesn't mean too much as long as it is doubling every 48 hours in the first couple of weeks, it does slow down and won't double every 48 hours as you proceed, but the initial BETAs they run should be doubling.
> What DPO are you? That also makes a difference. I wouldn't stress yet, you'll need to wait until the number on Thursday!
> 
> CONGRATS on being :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I'm 11dp3dt so I guess 14dpo? Is that right??Click to expand...

Yep.. 14DPO, which is early, remember most tests only start to show at 14DPO, so I wouldn't stress at all that it is faint. It is a :bfp: until proven otherwise! I think you should be very excited at the moment. 

Don't be surprised if your FS keeps doing BETAs, they normally do a minimum of 2 and sometimes 3! So you might be required to do a 3rd on Saturday. Possibly more? I don't know as I've never been that far in the whole progression.

So I think for now, you should be happy :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## L4hope

Turkey16 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> L4: you're getting close to 12 weeks! How's it going?
> 
> Thanks for asking First! Yes and I'm very anxious for that 12 week appt next Monday. Once I hear that heartbeat I think I'll be able to breath a little easier and be more excited.Click to expand...
> 
> SOOOOO EXCITING!! Are you going on a weekly basis?? Or have you been "discharged" to your regular ob/gyn?? The 12-week appt is a week from today??Click to expand...

Exciting and nerve-wracking all at once! My clinic released me at my last appt at 9w4d which is why I'm so anxious for my 12 week appt with my OB. 

Wow this thread has been BUSY today!! I will have to catch up later tonight or tomorrow. 

Turkey good luck tomorrow! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## L4hope

Turkey, don't worry yet girl. Right now this means you are pregnant and what's most important is that it doubles for you! Hang in there till Thursday! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Turkey16 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> TURKEY!! CONGRATS!!! You are preggo...My first BFP I spent endless time worrying about the number because it was low and it continued to double like it should. It was the most stressful time and looking back I should have just relaxed. (RE blames my fibroid then for the MC). My RE said he has seen numbers in the teens and it go onto a healthy pregnancy. Dont stress and wait until your next beta. In the end, what is meant to happen will. I had both low betas and high betas and the same outcome so where the number starts doesnt matter. I see so many girls here with low numbers have their forever baby.
> 
> Thanks Mo!!! I'm so mad at myself right now b/c I'm laying on bed bawling when I should be over the moon. After all this waiting and waiting and waiting, now there's more waiting?!?!? Next Beta Thursday....heaven help me.Click to expand...

Oh my dear the waiting never stops! I'm still waiting and think ill feel that way the whole pregnancy maybe! And as Ever said the worrying for your baby is forever!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...just got the call, and I'm pregnant. But I'm freaking out cuz my # is 37.5...she said that was on the low side, but that it didn't matter as long as it was higher come Thursday (next bloodwork appt). I can't stop crying cuz I don't know what to think. I POAS when I got off the phone, and there are 2 lines, but one is definitely faint. No idea how to feel...PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> The Nurse is correct, the first number doesn't mean too much as long as it is doubling every 48 hours in the first couple of weeks, it does slow down and won't double every 48 hours as you proceed, but the initial BETAs they run should be doubling.
> What DPO are you? That also makes a difference. I wouldn't stress yet, you'll need to wait until the number on Thursday!
> 
> CONGRATS on being :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I'm 11dp3dt so I guess 14dpo? Is that right??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.. 14DPO, which is early, remember most tests only start to show at 14DPO, so I wouldn't stress at all that it is faint. It is a :bfp: until proven otherwise! I think you should be very excited at the moment.
> 
> Don't be surprised if your FS keeps doing BETAs, they normally do a minimum of 2 and sometimes 3! So you might be required to do a 3rd on Saturday. Possibly more? I don't know as I've never been that far in the whole progression.
> 
> So I think for now, you should be happy :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks Ali...I'm starting to feel better about everything!! One step at a time...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Turkey that is such awesome news I dont have mcu experience with beta as I have never had a bfp but I think what the ladies say is true! Enjoy the BFP hun, though I know it is hard not to worry!

Thanks ladies - dr said I wont need any bcps after this treatment...she seems to think it will clear it all up! I formed the cyst because I tried to ovulate while on the BCPs. funny enough, ovulating as never been my problem! Soooooo once I finish the 10 day course I will see my OBGYN in the Bahamas and have an ultrasound. If there is no cyst visible I will hop a plane to head back over for cd 3 which is when I will start my stimming. they expect that after I stop this treatment that my period wil be there in a few days. If the cyst is still there then I will continue on the treatment for another 5 days and have another ultrasound.


----------



## Edamame

On my phone so please forgive not long, just wanted to say congratulations Turkey!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

TTC - what a pain. I hope you're able to get your flight sorted and get back home. Fingers crossed that cyst goes away and you can start back on your journey. 

Turkey - congrats!!! If it makes you feel better, when I POAS at 13dpo it was also a very faint line. My OTD was 16dpo and it wasn't until then that I got the 2nd dark line. Like the girls said, you are pregnant - enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahhh! Congratulations, Turkey!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats Turkey!!! That's is fabulous!
Don't think about the beta.. Enjoy the moment and take time to celebrate the life in you.. Try to stay positive for the little one Hun :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Turkey! I think the worrying never ends...hugs!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Ttc that really sucks you developed a cyst to screw up your plans. It's gotta be so difficult with flying back and forth to the Bahamas. At least it sounds like the set back shouldn't be too long. 

Sandy hope your wtf appt went well and you have a good plan for moving forward. 

Wannabe oh my goodness what a way to put a damper on your Saturday of pampering!! I'm sure you were so scared. I'm glad that everything looked good and hopefully your next appt will help reassure you. I don't blame you for taking it easy, I'm sure I would do the same. As for my 12 week appt, I wish I was getting an ultrasound to see my bubb. But they will only be using Doppler to listen for the heartbeat. No more ultrasound till 20 week anatomy scan!!! Feels so far away but nothing I can do, I already tried and they're not having it. Makes me miss my fertility clinic as I had an ultrasound just about every visit there!


----------



## Edamame

L4hope- oh too bad, I was looking forward to hearing how your scan went! But, it will still be cool to hear the heartbeat again! 

Wanna- so sorry to hear about your scare, that sounds awful. I'm glad everything looks ok and I hope you don't have anything like that happen again!

Sandy- How'd your WTF appointment go today?

Ali- Yay for lupron, sorry for the side effects. Stay positive! It will go right this time!

TTC- So sorry things are delayed and you wasted a trip. I'm glad to hear you can get a scan at home and don't have to travel all that way again for now. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4hope said:


> Ttc that really sucks you developed a cyst to screw up your plans. It's gotta be so difficult with flying back and forth to the Bahamas. At least it sounds like the set back shouldn't be too long.
> 
> Sandy hope your wtf appt went well and you have a good plan for moving forward.
> 
> Wannabe oh my goodness what a way to put a damper on your Saturday of pampering!! I'm sure you were so scared. I'm glad that everything looked good and hopefully your next appt will help reassure you. I don't blame you for taking it easy, I'm sure I would do the same. As for my 12 week appt, I wish I was getting an ultrasound to see my bubb. But they will only be using Doppler to listen for the heartbeat. No more ultrasound till 20 week anatomy scan!!! Feels so far away but nothing I can do, I already tried and they're not having it. Makes me miss my fertility clinic as I had an ultrasound just about every visit there!

That's too bad that they don't do a scan. I just assumed that was normal protocol. I had one at 12 weeks (to the tune of $390 mind you) and will have one at 20 weeks and 34 weeks. It's total anticipation waiting to hear/see anything to do with your baby. Hearing the heartbeat will be fantastic and reassuring.


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - how did your apt go? Hope you have a plan... Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

TTC, So Sorry to hear about your delay, hopefully they can sort things out for you soon! :hugs:

Ali, Fx'd for you and hope you will be moving forward very soon. :hugs:

Turkey, woo hoo :bfp: yay! Fx'd for you numbers doubling tomorrow :happydance:

AFM, Sorry for not posting yesterday was out catching up witht he girls so never got in till late! Well WTF appt went well. They have said there is no really answer to why this hasn't worked as all test have came back normal and they are happy with how I'm responding to the treatment. So plan for moving forward is continue with same protocol as before and start buserelin on 22nd April then planned in for ER on 29th May so the ball is rollling! :happydance: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - it's so great that you have your plan and ball is rolling. I'm glad all tests are great and this is after all a game of odds. Next time the odds will be on your side!!!! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

FX'd

Ever, How you holding up not long now til OTD? xx


----------



## Sandy83

Quick Question for you Ladies

I've got a spa day booked for my 30th on 1st June obviously my ER is 29th May so if i have 3 day transfer will be on that day so that's a no to being pampered but if i have a 5 day transfer (which is what i had last time) that will be the Monday. So my question is if i get a 5 day transfer am i still able to attend the spa day or is it a no no? xx


----------



## cali_kt

Turkey16 said:


> Hi girls...just got the call, and I'm pregnant. But I'm freaking out cuz my # is 37.5...she said that was on the low side, but that it didn't matter as long as it was higher come Thursday (next bloodwork appt). I can't stop crying cuz I don't know what to think. I POAS when I got off the phone, and there are 2 lines, but one is definitely faint. No idea how to feel...PLEASE HELP!!!

Congrats Turkey! :dance::happydance:
Like everyone said... first number isn't as critical! Happy for you!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all,
Just stopping by to say hello! Hope you are all doing well on your journeys. I have been keeping myself busy with work, school...and actually enjoying life. I have a had a few breakdowns here and there, but feel better now that I am not actively TTC. This break is nice. One more round of FET and then we move on. We can not afford another fresh cycle and we can't afford adoption. So we are thinking about Embryo adoption. Financially it is reasonable. Hope you are well and Congrats to all the :bfp: I missed and :hugs: to all the BFNs like myself.


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - I had a spa day on my second IVF cycle and my fs said it was fine - day before ET. Just told me to tell them I was hopefully about to be pregnant and they avoided all oils that they can't use in pregnancy. He actually thought it was a great de stress just before ET but you might want to check with your fs also? Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ever, I'll check nearer the time as I've booked a package where you have full access to the spa facilities and get a treatment of a massage or facial then manicure so guess i could just go for the facial to be on the safe side xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Cali- great to hear from you and so glad that you are having a well deserved break!! I think it's important to give ourselves time to just be!!

Embryo adoption sounds very interesting. What exactly is it?

Adoption here in the uk is free but its a lengthy process and you only really get to adopt children that are removed from their parents for neglect or abuse etc.

A close friend of mine adopted two children after 6 failed IVF rounds and I must admit they are an amazing family. We have thought about it as we can't afford any more IVF but not sure if its the right thing for our son... It's hard.. 

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Cali, Good to hear from you it has definitely done me good just having 6 weeks off TTC so worth waiting to get your body and mind in the right place before proceeding with the next steps. Fx'd for your FET cycle in the summer please keep us updated with your progress. 

Like Ever I'm intrigued about embryo adoption, how does that work? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sandy tentatively, we are looking going to stimming on the same day. fxed for both of us.


----------



## Sandy83

TTC, what is your schedule? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Cali :) Nice to hear from you! TTC break is good. I think you will get your BFP this summer! Really FX for you!


----------



## alicatt

Sandy - good news about your WTF appt. Sounds like you are just playing the odds! I'm sure I have asked this already, but have they done the auto-immune testing and clotting tests? Have they looked at your NK cells? (even if it is controversial), have they suggested doing PGD (to look at the chromosomes for completness)? Have they karotyped both you and your DH? All of these things can play a part in your fertility or lack thereof. I think my FET will be in mid-May so we'll likely be cycling in close proximity! FX'd for us all :happydance:

Cali - nice to hear from you, and yes I would like to know more about embryo adoption? That is interesting!

AFM - started Lupron yesterday, so far so good. Only issue I have (which I'd forgotten) is insomnia I couldn't sleep for the life of me last night, and today I feel like a robot, speedy, and it is odd. So IDK what that is all about :shrug: Otherwise :coffee: for the results, which should be in sometime in the next 11-18 days! Yes I'm literally counting the days :haha:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - glad that you have started lupron. Long may your headaches stay away!! X


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - glad that you have started lupron. Long may your headaches stay away!! X

So far so good! Instead of headaches I seem to have insomnia and gitters! :haha: I feel like someone put speed in my breakfast! :rofl:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - I'm with you on the insomnia front. Ever since being on steroids I've kissed sleep goodbye!! Hopefully short term pain for long term gain!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - I'm with you on the insomnia front. Ever since being on steroids I've kissed sleep goodbye!! Hopefully short term pain for long term gain!! Xx

Let's hope! Not long now before you get to :test: I know my FS said to take benadryl at night to help (since it is literally the only thing we can take while pregnant or after transfer). Before transfer he said I could take melatonin too. So I recall having to take both to help me sleep with this lupron thing. I wonder if I should do the shot in the AM instead of PM? 

Sorry you are having issues with sleep too. Thing is that I don't think it gets better until well, never? :haha: That is what all my friends say.. kiss sleep :sleep: goodbye once you get pregnant or especially after the baby is born.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - quite!! I kissed sleep goodbye almost 4 years ago but this is tough to be so tired and keep going in the daytime for Noah. Please don't get me wrong. I'm not complaining, incredibly blessed to have him but just walking in a fog of tiredness but like I said, hopefully all worth it!!

I have been told to take steroids first thing in the am as it makes it a little less worse so I'm guessing morning would be a good idea to try!

I'm going insane waiting. Desperate to know but also worried sick... Only time will tell. 
Not a fan of the 2ww!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - quite!! I kissed sleep goodbye almost 4 years ago but this is tough to be so tired and keep going in the daytime for Noah. Please don't get me wrong. I'm not complaining, incredibly blessed to have him but just walking in a fog of tiredness but like I said, hopefully all worth it!!
> 
> I have been told to take steroids first thing in the am as it makes it a little less worse so I'm guessing morning would be a good idea to try!
> 
> I'm going insane waiting. Desperate to know but also worried sick... Only time will tell.
> Not a fan of the 2ww!! Xx

Oh ya! Forgot you have a young one! Cute name! Noah! :) That must be difficult. WOW! I hope that all the insomnia = :bfp:!! You deserve it!!! :thumbup:
I think I will try it in the AM, but I probably need to take it tonight, then again in the morning to get onto that schedule. :wacko:

The 2WW is literally the longest 2 weeks ever! How come when I go on vacation for 2 weeks it goes by in a flash, yet the 2WW feels like it is eons! :dohh: You are so close!!! Is Friday 14DPO? Or am I confusing you with someone else? You have great will power to wait, I'm not sure I could!! I'm going to try this time to wait, but we'll see how well that goes!! :haha:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ali - yes Friday is 14dpo but my fs said that typically FET's take a day longer to implant so to wait till Saturday. That way I shouldn't be in limbo land!! One way or another I will know! Just hoping its a BFP as this is it for us. Out of money now.... 
But it's the same for everyone. The cost of your dreams hey...
Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ever - praying you get that bfp!

sandy - well beause of the cyst, they gave me medication for 10 days and I am to have an US to see if the cysts is gone next wednesday. If all is clear then I come off the meds and wait for af to come which should be on Saturday. Then cd3 will be april 22 where i start on goal f and menacer for about 10 days.....adding in centrocide around 5 or 6 days into stimming. So hopefully we can do this together hun!

Ali - insomnia is horrible...I hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> ever - praying you get that bfp!
> 
> sandy - well beause of the cyst, they gave me medication for 10 days and I am to have an US to see if the cysts is gone next wednesday. If all is clear then I come off the meds and wait for af to come which should be on Saturday. Then cd3 will be april 22 where i start on goal f and menacer for about 10 days.....adding in centrocide around 5 or 6 days into stimming. So hopefully we can do this together hun!
> 
> Ali - insomnia is horrible...I hope you get some sleep tonight!

Hey TTC.. why are you using Gonal F? I used Menopur and Bravelle to stim. I read somewhere that Gonal F can cause cysts as well. That they are way more common in women that use Gonal F. Not sure that is what caused yours, but I've heard that it can cause them (course if you haven't taken it yet, then it couldn't be that)! :haha: Still if you are prone to cysts I would ask if Gonal F is a good idea.


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi Ali - yes Friday is 14dpo but my fs said that typically FET's take a day longer to implant so to wait till Saturday. That way I shouldn't be in limbo land!! One way or another I will know! Just hoping its a BFP as this is it for us. Out of money now....
> But it's the same for everyone. The cost of your dreams hey...
> Xx

I hear you on the money thing. I wish I had a money tree! I have 4 :cold: waiting for me and once they are gone then that is it for me too :(

I didn't realize FET's take longer, interesting! :thumbup: I would still be testing.. I'm just so impatient, I want to know the minute it happens! :wacko:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - I think it is because the shell is harder to break after being frozen, but if you do AH then I think it takes away that problem. 

Ttc - hope the cyst is gone at your next scan!! Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - I dont know but I will def. ask my dr! I used Gonal F during my 2 IUI's and I did develop 2 cysts on my last IUI, but was fine on my first one so who knows!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi everyone :wave:,

Should we move to a new thread? April/May/June? Maybe we'll get some new friends to join us too if we do.


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - I think it is because the shell is harder to break after being frozen, but if you do AH then I think it takes away that problem.
> 
> Ttc - hope the cyst is gone at your next scan!! Xx

OHH.. makes sense, I'm actually wondering if that isn't part of my problem to begin with? Being an ex-smoker (just weeks before my IVF) and over age 37, my shell is already hard, I begged him to do AH last time but he kept telling me that if they make it to day 5 they will hatch! :shrug: I do know that AH is part of the cost of their FET program, so I will definitely be getting AH this time. I will fight him tooth and nail on that one for sure!


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Ali - I think it is because the shell is harder to break after being frozen, but if you do AH then I think it takes away that problem.
> 
> Ttc - hope the cyst is gone at your next scan!! Xx
> 
> OHH.. makes sense, I'm actually wondering if that isn't part of my problem to begin with? Being an ex-smoker (just weeks before my IVF) and over age 37, my shell is already hard, I begged him to do AH last time but he kept telling me that if they make it to day 5 they will hatch! :shrug: I do know that AH is part of the cost of their FET program, so I will definitely be getting AH this time. I will fight him tooth and nail on that one for sure!Click to expand...

My doc does AH as standard protocol with FET because of the shell(zona) being thicker. I would think why not do it, just gives you a better shot. I would want anything extra to help as possible. I definitely think you should push for it, though it might be an added cost.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali I used gonal f and menopur for all 3 cycles. I think it's just re preference .

Money: out of it for sure but I'll do anything at this point.

Did anyone have headaches and fatigue on estrace? Seems like a daily headache and I'm so tired! I also have a lot of cm now.. None of this happened before on estrace. Maybe I'm absorbing it better.


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - sorry you are having headaches and tired. I'm on estrogen but don't think it's causing my tiredness. I think it's down to my steroids.
Perhaps you are absorbing it better. Sounds good, although sorry about headaches and tiredness!! 
Xx


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali I used gonal f and menopur for all 3 cycles. I think it's just re preference .
> 
> Money: out of it for sure but I'll do anything at this point.
> 
> Did anyone have headaches and fatigue on estrace? Seems like a daily headache and I'm so tired! I also have a lot of cm now.. None of this happened before on estrace. Maybe I'm absorbing it better.

I've been feeling generally more tired this past cycle, and when I came close to ovulation day I had really crazy CM! So when I asked about this in a previous cycle they said that the CM is caused by increased estrogen in your system. So this is a good thing I would think.

Course now that I'm on Lupron the headaches are way worse :cry:


----------



## Em260

turkey - congrats on your BFP! :happydance: 

Ever - fx for you on Saturday!! You are so strong to not test early. I'm the worst at that. I have no patience whatsoever. 

Ali - hope you can get some rest. I had the worst insomnia during my cycles too, dang hormones. I guess it is good prep for having a little one though ;) 

Sandy - so exciting you are starting soon yay!! I think you should be fine with the spa day after transfer but maybe check with your FS just in case. 

TTC - sorry to hear about the cyst. Hopefully the meds they gave you will do the trick. I took Gonal-f and Menopur for both of my cycles too. 

Cali - glad you are getting a little break. I'm curious about embryo adoption too. I've read a little bit about it but would love to know more. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Turkey16

TTCbaby-I am SO HOPING you will be cleared to start your stims!!! Do you stay in Florida (that's where you go, right?) for the stimming process?? How do they monitor you otherwise?? I guess I shouldn't complain about having to drive an hour when my appt. falls on a weekend (my normal office is 10 minutes away!). Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Flowermal & Ever...how much longer til test day??? Are you guys holding out for your betas or are you gonna POAS?? How are you both feeling??

Wanna-Did you have your follow-up appt? How are you feeling?? Still taking it easy?? 

Sandy-So glad ball is rolling, and that you are feeling good about it!! How does burselin work?? Will you have to take that all the way up to your ET?? I saw that its scheduled for the end of May. They can tell you that far in advance when your transfer is? Wow! I'm confused...my whole process was a total crapshoot! As for spa day, I say GO FOR IT!!

Cali KT-enjoy the break!!! FX that this transfer does the trick and you get your BFP!! Like the other gals, I'm curious about this embryo adoption too!! (Not that I think you'll be doing it because this FET could be the one, but I'm still intrigued!!! )

Ali...sorry that Lupron is getting to you...eyes on the prize, eyes on the prize!!! Am I correct that your "scratch" results will give doc exact info about when to transfer??? If all goes as planned, you're estimating when???

MoBaby-sounds like we took a lot of the same meds. I didn't have noticeable headaches or fatigue, sorry that you are. 

Em260- next IUI is soon...right?? Are you doing anything different this time around??

Sorry to anybody I missed...I'm thinking of you all and I'm so grateful that we're all here for each other. xoxo


----------



## alicatt

Turkey - are you all set for your BETA tomorrow? I hope you get more good news tomorrow!!! FX'd

AFM - Just waiting for the results of my biopsy. They said 2-3 weeks for the results, all the while I'm supposed to take the Lupron. It is funny, I actually feel great (besides the headache). Which is very odd, it is like suppressing my estrogen has made me feel more alert and my appetite has almost disappeared. :shrug: So we wait 2-3 weeks and then start my FET (providing everything went well with the biopsy). Then we do the transfer about 3 weeks after that. So UGH, that is 5-6 weeks away! :wacko:


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - good luck for your beta today!! 

Em - I see you are going for your next IUI soon? Do you take meds for that? 

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Good Luck for beta today :hugs:
Buserelin is the down regging and i take that until the day before retrieval. My schedule is as follows

Start Buserelin on 22nd April
Baseline scan on 15th May (to make sure everything has shut down)
Start Menopur on 16th May and continue with Buserelin 
Scan for follicles on 23rd May
Final Scan 27th May
ER planned for 29th May
ET planned for 1st or 3rd June depending if it's a 3 or 5 day transfer

Obviously these dates could change depending on how i respond to medication but last cycle i was bang on with the dates. I guess they give you these dates as these are what they expect to happen but everyone is different so don't write it in stone. It really helps me to give work an estimated time so they know when I will be off. 

TTC, Fx'd we will be bump buddies :hugs:

Mo, sorry to here you are getting headaches not good, hopefully it will be all worth it in the end :hugs:

Ali, Hope time flies for you the waiting is a pain :hugs:

Ever, Not long now! :hugs:

Em, Good luck with your next IUI :hugs:

Flowermal, Hope your holding up in the 2ww :hugs:

Wanna, any news since last week? :hugs:

Would you ladies like me to change the title of the thread to take us til end of June 2013 as don't want to change it and start confusing everyone? xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - your plan looks great! Hoping its the last one you write up and it leads to your BFP!!

Think it's a good idea to extend the title! Xx


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey: thanks for asking.. Still holding up but been having AF like cramps so just a little worried that AF might show up

Sandy: your plan looks great, yay! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Flower - cramps are a good sign!! Snuggling in!! I had AF type cramps with my son,

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Gl today turkey!! Fx for you!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - how did you go today? Thinking of you, xx


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> Turkey - good luck for your beta today!!
> 
> Em - I see you are going for your next IUI soon? Do you take meds for that?
> 
> Xx

Hi Ever - this time around I'm only doing a trigger shot. I was supposed to take Clomid but ended up not taking it because I didn't think I could fit the IUI into my schedule next week. Things changed and now I'm back on track for next week. Last time I only had one follie even on Clomid so hopefully it doesn't make much of a difference to go without it.


----------



## Em260

Turkey - good luck today!!

Mo - sorry about the headaches. Hope you're feeling better!

Sandy - it's great that you have your schedule. I love having a plan :)


----------



## everhopeful

Em - I'm sure the clomid shouldn't make any difference this time.. Best of luck for 17th - not long to go now. Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Turkey. &#10084; I hope you get fantastic news today.


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - how is your new home? Are you feeling settled in yet? Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ever- I'm still in transition. :-/ DH is deploying for a bit and I am with my in-laws in AZ. I hope to be settling into VA Beach in June/July. I can't wait! I just want to feel "at home" and be with my honey. I hope you are feeling well. Are you going to test early? Sending you good, happy, calm vibes. &#10084;


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - I can't begin to imagine how hard it must be when your other half is on deployment. June/July is not far away. Exciting things to look forward to!! Will you be based there for a while or is that unknown? Your jewellery is gorgeous by the way. I have a very similar tree on my business logo....
Not an early tester, I feel it throws me all over the place so going to wait until Saturday morning
Xx


----------



## Turkey16

116 Girls!!!!! Up from 37.5 on Tuesday!!! I'm soooo relieved!!! Thank you all so much!!! xoxoxo


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> 116 Girls!!!!! Up from 37.5 on Tuesday!!! I'm soooo relieved!!! Thank you all so much!!! xoxoxo

Looking good!!! :wohoo: What is next? Do you have a 3rd BETA or do you wait for the US in a few weeks? I think each FS has different recommendations, and since I've never made it that far (YET) I'm not sure what the next step(s) are?

Either way I think you can do the happy dance :happydance: and :headspin: you are PREGNANT!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - amazing news!! That's just brilliant!!! Hope you celebrate tonight!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay turkey!!!! Great increase!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 116 Girls!!!!! Up from 37.5 on Tuesday!!! I'm soooo relieved!!! Thank you all so much!!! xoxoxo
> 
> Looking good!!! :wohoo: What is next? Do you have a 3rd BETA or do you wait for the US in a few weeks? I think each FS has different recommendations, and since I've never made it that far (YET) I'm not sure what the next step(s) are?
> 
> Either way I think you can do the happy dance :happydance: and :headspin: you are PREGNANT!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Bloodwork & Ultrasound a week from today!! I'm so relieved, but now I'm nervous about what they're looking for at the ultrasound. It was supposed to be next Friday, but I'm going camping with 100 fifth graders (don't ask!) so I asked if I could come in earlier. Doc said no to Wednesday the 17th (doc is at my office) but yes to the 18th (no doc at my office so we'll have to drive about an hour...no biggie). The girl I spoke to said Wednesday was "too early for them to see what they're looking for"...but Thursday's not?? Oh dear!!! I guess the worrying doesn't end!!! Guess I'll have to start googling what exactly they're looking for!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Turkey OMG that is an awesome increase hun! I am so happy for you! I have seen that with many women, yes the worrying doesn't end ;)


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 116 Girls!!!!! Up from 37.5 on Tuesday!!! I'm soooo relieved!!! Thank you all so much!!! xoxoxo
> 
> Looking good!!! :wohoo: What is next? Do you have a 3rd BETA or do you wait for the US in a few weeks? I think each FS has different recommendations, and since I've never made it that far (YET) I'm not sure what the next step(s) are?
> 
> Either way I think you can do the happy dance :happydance: and :headspin: you are PREGNANT!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Bloodwork & Ultrasound a week from today!! I'm so relieved, but now I'm nervous about what they're looking for at the ultrasound. It was supposed to be next Friday, but I'm going camping with 100 fifth graders (don't ask!) so I asked if I could come in earlier. Doc said no to Wednesday the 17th (doc is at my office) but yes to the 18th (no doc at my office so we'll have to drive about an hour...no biggie). The girl I spoke to said Wednesday was "too early for them to see what they're looking for"...but Thursday's not?? Oh dear!!! I guess the worrying doesn't end!!! Guess I'll have to start googling what exactly they're looking for!!Click to expand...

Looks like they are looking for a gestational sac and yolk sac? :shrug: I hate to say it but you've exhausted my knowledge!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Congrats Turkey!! That is a great increase :happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

Fantastic Turkey! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Turkey!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Turkey! That is great. I think the first u/s is what my friend calls "the black dot test". They're looking for a gestational sac in the uterus. It won't look like much more than a black dot. Good luck!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Turkey16 said:


> TTCbaby-I am SO HOPING you will be cleared to start your stims!!! Do you stay in Florida (that's where you go, right?) for the stimming process?? How do they monitor you otherwise?? I guess I shouldn't complain about having to drive an hour when my appt. falls on a weekend (my normal office is 10 minutes away!). Hope it all goes smoothly for you!
> 
> Flowermal & Ever...how much longer til test day??? Are you guys holding out for your betas or are you gonna POAS?? How are you both feeling??
> 
> Wanna-Did you have your follow-up appt? How are you feeling?? Still taking it easy??
> 
> Sandy-So glad ball is rolling, and that you are feeling good about it!! How does burselin work?? Will you have to take that all the way up to your ET?? I saw that its scheduled for the end of May. They can tell you that far in advance when your transfer is? Wow! I'm confused...my whole process was a total crapshoot! As for spa day, I say GO FOR IT!!
> 
> Cali KT-enjoy the break!!! FX that this transfer does the trick and you get your BFP!! Like the other gals, I'm curious about this embryo adoption too!! (Not that I think you'll be doing it because this FET could be the one, but I'm still intrigued!!! )
> 
> Ali...sorry that Lupron is getting to you...eyes on the prize, eyes on the prize!!! Am I correct that your "scratch" results will give doc exact info about when to transfer??? If all goes as planned, you're estimating when???
> 
> MoBaby-sounds like we took a lot of the same meds. I didn't have noticeable headaches or fatigue, sorry that you are.
> 
> Em260- next IUI is soon...right?? Are you doing anything different this time around??
> 
> Sorry to anybody I missed...I'm thinking of you all and I'm so grateful that we're all here for each other. xoxo

I had my appointment - thanks for remembering. Baby is still doing fine. Heartbeat of 141. But my placenta is very low which puts me at high risk of spontaneous bleeding. The hope is that the placenta will shift as baby grows so will see in a few weeks when I'm back for another test. Until then, the worry continues. 

I haven't read ahead in the thread yet so you may have answered, but how did your beta go? Doubled???


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Turkey, great news! :happydance:

Wanna, Great news baby is still doing well. everything is good and well in next scan and hopefully stop worrying a bit! :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Wanna - that is great news that baby is doing so well. I had a placenta prevea with Noah and was on bed rest from 30 weeks. I'm glad they have picked up on it early for you so that they can monitor you and watch it closely!!
Really hope it moves for you as baby grows!!!
Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ladies just to let you know I've changed the title to the thread to Jan to June 2013 xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Since the dates have changed, may I join? I've been silently following for a bit because I wanted to see how some familiar faces from the Dec thread were doing. 

I'm preparing for my first FET. My second attempt of ivf in Dec ended with a double ectopic in my right tube, and I needed surgery. Thankfully they were able to save my tube. 

I started bc on Saturday and will start lupron on the 19th. Transfer has been set for May 16th. I am anxious for this cycle to begin!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Lucie,

Great to see you here! Are you going to be doing a medicated FET? It's not long now,
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Glad baby is fine babyd! Sorry about the low placenta.


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Lucie! :hi: xx


----------



## Mells54

Welcome back Lucie! Glad you are moving forward.


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, how's it going with the donor eggs, have they found a match? xx


----------



## alicatt

WannabeeMum - so glad the baby is fine, just make sure you take it easy until they can determine how risky you are. Good thing that you have such great care, and that they are on top of it!!! :thumbup:

Lucie - welcome back!!! I think we will be having cycles around the same time :thumbup: I'm currently on Lupron but I'm going to be on it for a LONG time. Not sure if you knew about my elevated NK cells and the biopsy they wanted to schedule, well it has taken since Dec to get all of that straightened out. I have elevated NK cells, and the biopsy occurred on Monday of this week. So now we wait :coffee: for another 1.5-2 weeks for the results of the biopsy. Once we get that and it is clear, I'll start the stims for my first FET immediately. I'm thinking transfer will be right around May 13-20th!! :happydance: Glad you are feeling better, and are ready to do the FET!!! Great news :thumbup:

AFM - waiting for AF to come. Happy it is Friday and I no longer have to spend my days at the office, it has been a tough week, so looking forward to the weekend to spend time with my Mom and relax by the pool with friends!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wanna - glad to hear your lil one is doing well! I hope your placenta resolves itself and you will have a great rest of your pregnancy!

ever - wow 30 weeks on bedrest! how did you do that!

lucie - hi hun! Glad to see you here!


----------



## Turkey16

WannabeeMum said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> TTCbaby-I am SO HOPING you will be cleared to start your stims!!! Do you stay in Florida (that's where you go, right?) for the stimming process?? How do they monitor you otherwise?? I guess I shouldn't complain about having to drive an hour when my appt. falls on a weekend (my normal office is 10 minutes away!). Hope it all goes smoothly for you!
> 
> Flowermal & Ever...how much longer til test day??? Are you guys holding out for your betas or are you gonna POAS?? How are you both feeling??
> 
> Wanna-Did you have your follow-up appt? How are you feeling?? Still taking it easy??
> 
> Sandy-So glad ball is rolling, and that you are feeling good about it!! How does burselin work?? Will you have to take that all the way up to your ET?? I saw that its scheduled for the end of May. They can tell you that far in advance when your transfer is? Wow! I'm confused...my whole process was a total crapshoot! As for spa day, I say GO FOR IT!!
> 
> Cali KT-enjoy the break!!! FX that this transfer does the trick and you get your BFP!! Like the other gals, I'm curious about this embryo adoption too!! (Not that I think you'll be doing it because this FET could be the one, but I'm still intrigued!!! )
> 
> Ali...sorry that Lupron is getting to you...eyes on the prize, eyes on the prize!!! Am I correct that your "scratch" results will give doc exact info about when to transfer??? If all goes as planned, you're estimating when???
> 
> MoBaby-sounds like we took a lot of the same meds. I didn't have noticeable headaches or fatigue, sorry that you are.
> 
> Em260- next IUI is soon...right?? Are you doing anything different this time around??
> 
> Sorry to anybody I missed...I'm thinking of you all and I'm so grateful that we're all here for each other. xoxo
> 
> I had my appointment - thanks for remembering. Baby is still doing fine. Heartbeat of 141. But my placenta is very low which puts me at high risk of spontaneous bleeding. The hope is that the placenta will shift as baby grows so will see in a few weeks when I'm back for another test. Until then, the worry continues.
> 
> I haven't read ahead in the thread yet so you may have answered, but how did your beta go? Doubled???Click to expand...

It went from 37.5 to 116, so it more than doubled!!! PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for asking!! So glad lil "wannababy" is fine & dandy!!! That's awesome. As for the low placenta, take comfort on the fact that you're being monitored so closely, and that at least now you know what caused the bleeding. I'm soooo glad everything is ok!! Take it easy and "try" not to worry too much!!


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc - luckily not 30 weeks on bed rest, bed rest from 30 weeks pregnant. Then he arrived at 34 weeks.
Would do it all again!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Ali I guess it's too early for test results? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Are you testing tomorrow ever??? Fx for you!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Mo -

Yes testing tomorrow. Very nervous!! Thanks for the good luck wish!! Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok...that is much better than 30 weeks...hahahaha...sorry! Yes I would say it is worth it also! I cant wait to hear about your bfp tomorrow. Please jump on when you can and let us know.


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks ttc! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ttc - luckily not 30 weeks on bed rest, bed rest from 30 weeks pregnant. Then he arrived at 34 weeks.
> Would do it all again!!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> Ali I guess it's too early for test results? Xx

Definitely too early to know the results from the biopsy. They said it will take 2-3 weeks :wacko::shrug: So I'm only 5 days in.. :growlmad: That is why they have me on lupron, it will keep me in a state where we can start as soon as we get results. IF they are goo, then we're on for the FET, if they aren't great I have to repeat the test only do 2 :ignore: I'm not sure I could handle that without some decent drugs. OMG :nope: So I'm hoping and praying for good news when the results do come in!!!

GL with your test tomorrow.. I hope you get great news!! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - I'm hoping for great results for you!! Thought it was perhaps way too early but thought I would check..
Thanks for the good luck...
Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - I'm hoping for great results for you!! Thought it was perhaps way too early but thought I would check..
> Thanks for the good luck...
> Xx

YEP.. I wish it were sooner, but it is what it is!!! Maybe there will be a rush on the results or somehow they will get back to me sooner. One can only hope! Good news is that as I said, as soon as we get the results we start, there will be no more waiting for AF to come or cycles to get to where they should be. So that part is on my side.

Of course I'm going to send you lots of luck and :dust:!!! We ladies need to stick together :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Ali and its great that you won't have any waiting once results are in!! It will be go go, go!!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for tomorrow ever, fx'd :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Sandy!! Will let you all know xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy83 said:


> Mells, how's it going with the donor eggs, have they found a match? xx

Hi Sandy! Waiting for my RE office to send more profiles. Since they are so far away we have to do everything by mail. We definitely have one donor we like so far. But we want to see a few more before commit to her. :thumbup:

How are you doing?


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck tomorrow, Ever!

Mells: it's great that you found one you like.

Lucie: hi :wave: I'm transferring one week before you, on May 9!

AFM, pre-FET appt went well, lining 3.2. I'm a go to start delestrogen.


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks First!! Excellent that you had a good scan and are starting meds! That's great!
Xx


----------



## Em260

Ever - good luck tomorrow!! Fx for you!

First - yay for getting started! 

Mells - great news that you've already found a donor :thumbup: Do you have a timeline for when the cycle will be starting?


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow ever!


----------



## Turkey16

Thinking of you Ever!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Mells54

Em260 said:


> Ever - good luck tomorrow!! Fx for you!
> 
> First - yay for getting started!
> 
> Mells - great news that you've already found a donor :thumbup: Do you have a timeline for when the cycle will be starting?

Em, we still want to look at a few more donor profiles. They told us to have a backup. Then we are on the donor's timeline. They have to sync our cycles, etc, etc. We're thinking probably June or early July.


----------



## Edamame

Good luck tomorrow ever!! 

Had my lining check today- same issue as last time, good thickness but weak triple pattern. Estrogen level was good so they're not changing any meds, but re-check next Thursday. My RE was confident all will be well then, so still on track for my FET in two weeks!


----------



## Flowermal

Ever, all the best dear! Fingers and toes crossed for u! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

It's a BFP!! Over the moon but it is a faint second line and this is what happened to me last cycle..., little scared but trying to think positive.
Thanks all for your good luck wishes, not quite sure which way to think...
Hoping this is it, just so nervous after last time,
Xx


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> It's a BFP!! Over the moon but it is a faint second line and this is what happened to me last cycle..., little scared but trying to think positive.
> Thanks all for your good luck wishes, not quite sure which way to think...
> Hoping this is it, just so nervous after last time,
> Xx

Oh my goodness! Oh my goodness! Oh my goodness!!!! HURRAY!!! So happy for you and your family ever!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks so much Turkey!!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Congrats!! When do you get your beta results back?


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - just a POAS test today. They don't do betas as standard at my clinic. I can ask for one on Monday, think I might! Xx


----------



## alicatt

Congrats Ever!! YAY! So many BFP's recently! I hope it's contagious :)
So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats ever!


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Ali - 3rd time lucky!! 

I so badly want everyone on here to get their BFP so we can all move on through this experience together!!

Xx


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies, yet again I was bumped of the thread, I should know its never that quiet in here!

Lucie, welcome my dear! Hope your next cycle is it for you!!

Turkey, that's a wonderful second beta!! Congrats girl! It's hard not to worry when you've worked so hard to get here. I'm guessing you'll be in the 5 week range for your ultrasound? If so, they will just be looking for the gestational sac and yolk sac, MAYBE if its nearing the 6 week mark they could see the fetal pole. Every step along the way is nerve racking. But just try to think positive and stay calm and happy. 

Ever congrats to you as well! Hope you see a darker line when you test again. If your clinic will give you bloodwork I'd go for it. 

Wannabe glad the baby is doing well but sorry for the worry. Hopefully when you go back the placenta will have shifted up for you. :hugs:

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all enjoying the weekend!!


----------



## Em260

Oh Ever yayyyy congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Flowermal

Ever oh I'm so happy for u! :happydance: 
Hope I catch some of your baby dust :winkwink:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ever - yeah!!!!!!! So very happy for you!!

Turkey - fantastic beta! Now you can sit back, relax, and let that little bean snuggle in for the next 9 months!

Lucie - welcome!


----------



## everhopeful

Em, flower and wanna - thank you so much!!

Flower- cant wait to see your BFP!!!

Em - is everything going ahead on Wednesday? Xx


----------



## Edamame

Yaaaaaay ever! :happydance: That is so great! I would definitely ask for a beta! (Especially so you can tell us! :haha:)


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Edamame!! Going to go in on Monday for beta!! Will let you all know, xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Thanks Edamame!! Going to go in on Monday for beta!! Will let you all know, xx

Fantastic, and yes, we want to know!!!! I loved Edamame's comment.. especially so you can tell us. :haha: 

:happydance:


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> Em, flower and wanna - thank you so much!!
> 
> Flower- cant wait to see your BFP!!!
> 
> Em - is everything going ahead on Wednesday? Xx

Ever - yay glad you're going for a beta on Monday! I think Wednesday is going to be the day. I had my first monitoring appt. today and they said to come back on Tuesday for another u/s and I'll probably trigger then. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats Ever!!!

Good luck, Em.

L4: tomorrow is 12 weeks for you! Squee!!!


----------



## Mells54

Ever congrats!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Congrats Ever!!!
> 
> Good luck, Em.
> 
> L4: tomorrow is 12 weeks for you! Squee!!!

Just saw your siggie.. May 9th? Excellent! We'll be doing them around the same time!! FX'd they stick :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Ever!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks lotus and Mells, xx


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations ever, I'm so happy for you woo hoo xx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Sandy. Are you starting drugs next week? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ever did u retest this morning??

Question: why would I have a pos opk on estrace? I used fmu (very concentrated) but the opk is positive. I'm worried now that Im going to ovulate. I guess I'll recheck later and see if still positive. I hope I do t ovulate! That would be not good. :(


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies mind if I join? I start dr on tuesday for FET. nerves are starting to kick in now that none will thaw good enough to use, they where all frozen on day 1 so dont know how good they are. Anyone else had day 1 frozen? xx


----------



## Edamame

Welcome Tinkerbell! I didn't have any frozen at day 1, all at day 5. Will they thaw them and put them in immediately or will they let them grow a few days more? 

Mo, what brand opk is it? Is it possible it was a bad one? Can you call your RE?


----------



## Sandy83

everhopeful said:


> Thank Sandy. Are you starting drugs next week? Xx

Start a week tomorrow 22nd so enjoying the last week with no injections xx


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame: it was an IC opk. Wondfo.. I use two both were positive. I'm going to check again in a bit.. If true pos should still be positive this afternoon. Used one yesterday and it was negative. I have the cb digitals also but I didn't want to get into those. I bought a bunch when I thought I was doing natural fet. If its positive again in calling re tomorrow b/c will have to cancel. I didnt ovulate on estrace last time so don't see how this could happen.

ETA: I just did a CB digital OPK... It is Blazing positive... the only other time it was this postive was when I was pg. Ugh. I am going to visit the clinic tomorrow since the directions for natural FET is to show up the day after LH surge. I dont know what to do. This really sucks. The only reason I tested because I felt like I was about to ovulate (left side pain, pressure ,etc). Damn it!


----------



## Edamame

Argh, that truly sucks Mo, I really hope it was just a bad batch of ICs. Any chance they could turn this into a natural FET?


----------



## MoBaby

I took a CB digital opk at noon...it was blaring positive :(

The lab is closed until the 22nd...if they did a natural FET then it would fall on friday or saturday I think so it would be a no go. I have to go in/call the clinic. I dont know what to do!


----------



## mossip

Can I come and join you ladies? 
I started my first round of IVF/ICSI on the 2nd April. EC is hopefully 9th May :) X


----------



## tinkerbell197

I don't know something I never asked at the follow up kicking myself now, you always forget some important don't you? All they said was they would thaw 4 at a time and when they've got 2 good ones they will transfer xx


----------



## Edamame

MoBaby said:


> I took a CB digital opk at noon...it was blaring positive :(
> 
> The lab is closed until the 22nd...if they did a natural FET then it would fall on friday or saturday I think so it would be a no go. I have to go in/call the clinic. I dont know what to do!

This is so not fair! Any chance there is someone on call at your clinic? I have an emergency number in case I really need to get a hold of someone. I know you're dealing with azoo so I guess an iui is out?


----------



## Edamame

mossip said:


> Can I come and join you ladies?
> I started my first round of IVF/ICSI on the 2nd April. EC is hopefully 9th May :) X

Welcome mossip! I hope stimming is going well so far!


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah no Iui :( im thinking what happens is as the estrogen rises b/c of the estrace the lh rises but ovulation doesn't happen b/c the follicle never matures... Or at least thats what I've read and makes most sense. I'm not even supposed to be doing opks... There is an emergency number but I'll just call tomorrow am. Im am worried but trying to stay calm :)


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I wish I had some words of wisdom in this situation. Good luck, I hope that it all works out for you. I know how frustrated we get when our bodies don't do what we want them too :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Yeah no Iui :( im thinking what happens is as the estrogen rises b/c of the estrace the lh rises but ovulation doesn't happen b/c the follicle never matures... Or at least thats what I've read and makes most sense. I'm not even supposed to be doing opks... There is an emergency number but I'll just call tomorrow am. Im am worried but trying to stay calm :)

MoBaby...you need to page Dr. Ali!!! She will know what to do!!! For now though, I think you are right to stay calm...


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah no Iui :( im thinking what happens is as the estrogen rises b/c of the estrace the lh rises but ovulation doesn't happen b/c the follicle never matures... Or at least thats what I've read and makes most sense. I'm not even supposed to be doing opks... There is an emergency number but I'll just call tomorrow am. Im am worried but trying to stay calm :)
> 
> MoBaby...you need to page Dr. Ali!!! She will know what to do!!! For now though, I think you are right to stay calm...Click to expand...

Mo.. I never tested my LH, but I had a similar situation this past cycle. I was positive I'd O'd. Dr was thinking the same thing since he saw a corpus luteum. He drew my blood and settled the issue once and for all. I did not ovulate! P4 was 0.6 or something like that. It is rare to ovulate on estrogen supplementation as it suppresses the FSH and your follicles don't mature. So hopefully everything is just fine, and if it's not, I think you'll just have the transfer 5 days after O (for 5 day blasts) or 3 days for day 3 embryos. Definitely call in the morning and have them do a US and blood work to confirm or discount! :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm sure I didn't. I should not even be opk testing! I will call tomorrow just to be sure but I'm sure I didn't. Opk still positive tonight though. I would not be able to do the transfer in 5 days because the lab is closed ubtil the 22nd :( so if I did it would be canceled anyways. Sigh.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Welcome Tinker & Mossip :hi: Good luck with your cycles

Mo, Hope you get some answers today and Fx'd you don't have to cancel FET :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Morning all-

Mo - hope you get some answers and really hope you didn't ovulate!!

Welcome tinker and mossip

I'm going in for a blood test at 11.30. Hoping I get the results back today!!
Will let you all know if I do,

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck for blood test Ever! :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Gl ever!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Morning Everybody!!!

GOOD LUCK TODAY EVER!!!! I'll be thinking of you!! 

Welcome Tinkerbell & Mossip!!!

Hope everybody is doing well...hopefully I'll have a chance to get caught up on where everybody's at this evening!! In the meantime, have a great day!!

Flowermal...when do you test?? Is it the 19th?? How are you feeling??


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: I did OPKs with one of my IUIs and it was positive. I called my nurse in a panic, they had me come in and then ended up pushing me back a day later, not earlier. They told me not to use the OPKs. So, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## MoBaby

First thanks! Makes me feel better!I'm sure the nurse will be like why are you taking them?? I just don't think it's possible to ovulate on estrace :)


----------



## MoBaby

I spoke with my nurse and told her I think I might be ovulating. She said its not possible on the estrace and I told her I had a positive opk all day yesterday and it was neg the day before and today. She asked why I took it and I said because I felt crampy like I was ovulating. She said I shouldn't have a positive test and I didn't have any follicles on my last ultrasound last week. I told her I was concerned so I'm getting an ultrasound in the morning and maybe bloodwork. I'm completely freaked out now that things will be canceled. I knew starting estrace on cd6 was to late in the cycle although they said it wasn't. I just want to cry right now! Why can't I just get to my fet???


----------



## Flowermal

Heya ladies sorry been MIA a little.. Was a little under the weather and also been a busy few days

Turkey: yup OTD is 19th.. The longest 5 days ever haha

Ever: hope ur BT went well!

Hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Sandy83

I'm so sorry Mo, I hope your u/s and b/w tomorrow gives you some good news :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

Mo so sorry you are having more worry. The set backs are so frustrating when it already feels like it takes forever to get a cycle going. But hopefully the doctor and nurses are right and you'll get good news tomorrow that everything is fine! :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Mo, sorry you are having to go through such a frustrating time.. Hope that the scan goes well for u


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I spoke with my nurse and told her I think I might be ovulating. She said its not possible on the estrace and I told her I had a positive opk all day yesterday and it was neg the day before and today. She asked why I took it and I said because I felt crampy like I was ovulating. She said I shouldn't have a positive test and I didn't have any follicles on my last ultrasound last week. I told her I was concerned so I'm getting an ultrasound in the morning and maybe bloodwork. I'm completely freaked out now that things will be canceled. I knew starting estrace on cd6 was to late in the cycle although they said it wasn't. I just want to cry right now! Why can't I just get to my fet???

MO - I really don't think you should worry. I was convinced I had ovulated during my trial cycle just a few weeks ago. I had the ovulation pains and the EWCM the 2-3 days prior to the ovulation pains. They even saw a corpus luteum, my Dr was like.. UMM. Which is when I was so upset like you! I was convinced if it looked like a duck and walked like a duck, then it must be a duck! Turns out it wasn't :haha: So the estrogen supplementation did prevent ovulation, but I certainly felt like I was. Much like you I was totally freaked out. Turned out it was for nothing. Hopefully it will be the same with you. Definitely go in and make sure everything is OK, and ask for the P4 test, that will be the defining test to see if you did ovulate. If it is still under 1, then you are fine (which mine was). :hug: :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Thank you Ali! The nurse said that I can't ovulate on the estrace but why did my lh spike? And it's like cd26 and I ovulate cd14 usually so I'm sure it's all the meds! :)


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Thank you Ali! The nurse said that I can't ovulate on the estrace but why did my lh spike? And it's like cd26 and I ovulate cd14 usually so I'm sure it's all the meds! :)

YEP! I'm sure everything is fine, just need to wait it out, and stop doing OPKs!! :haha: Easier said than done right? I'm just like you though, freaking out at the slightest thing, thinking OMG not another delay!!! :dohh: So I totally get where you are at right now. I do think though that your testing will show that everything is just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I hope everything works out for you. But of course it's better to delay so that you have optimum chance of success. Hugs my friend!


----------



## Em260

Mo - sorry you have to deal with this additional worry. Sounds like an incidental finding though and you wouldn't have even known if you didn't use that opk. I'm the same way, can't help but use opks right now even though I'm being monitored by ultrasound. POAS addiction for sure. 

Ever - hope everything went well today. Thinking of you!


----------



## MoBaby

I wish I never did now! I have just been worried because of the delay due to the lab being closed and also because I was having "ovulation symptoms"...Something was going on there. Lets hope it wasnt ovulation!! :) IUI soon for you!!


----------



## mossip

GL today Mo! I hope it all works out for you xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, Good luck today hope you get some good news :hugs:

Ever, How did you appt go did you get results of your bloodwork :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi sandy, I should get results today! I live in a little town in Hampshire so my gp had to send my blood to hospital. I should have just driven to London to do it but I didn't fancy a 4 hour round trip just for a blood test!!
Hey ho, lesson learnt!! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Exciting, can't wait to hear the results! xx


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Today Mo!! FX for you that you can stick to your original schedule!!! xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Crap! I have a corpus luteum which is freaking new b/c it was not there before so I freaking ovulated! Lining is still "fine" according to nurse. They drew my estrogen and progesterone levels but I have a bad feeling. And we can't convert to a natural because they didn't catch the surge. I am so freaking upset. Imagine if I would not have known what to look for for ovulation. I would have ended up transferring to a screwed up uterus as it would have failed b/c they only do 1 ultrasound and that's it! If its canceled I am demanding to talk to my RE because this is ridiculous.


----------



## Flowermal

Ever, all the best for ur beta!

Mo, GL for ur scan :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Mo i'm so sorry :hugs: so could there still be a chance for you to continue or is that it you have to wait til next month? Sorry for the questions just not familiar with this situation xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy no its fine. Im not familiar with this situation at all either! I didnt ovulate last time on estrace. I think its because they told me to take it on CD6 vs CD1 like last cycle b/c I had to have the saline sonogram first. Anyways, the nurse said there may still be a chance but I am not counting on it. It is very late in the cycle for me to ovulate also (its cd28 today so I ovulated cd27) which is weird. If my progesterone is still low (preovulatory) then we can continue. I am going to ask if I can use my vivelle patches also b/c the endo was still adequate but I didnt think it looked as pretty as before if that makes sense. I really just want to talk to my RE at this point and skip the whole nurse. Their job is to prevent me from ovulating and yet they have failed to do so. What am I paying them for???? Ugh. And I forgot to pick up my consent form while I was there. I accidently mailed the original without postage or a return address (had the hospitals on it)..the clinic is 40 mins away to so I will have to make another trip this week!


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - I think Ali saw a corpus Luteum and she hadn't ovulated? 

I really hope that's the case for you also!!

Xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - I hope everything works out and you can do your cycle this month. 

Ever - anxiously waiting for your beta results!!!


----------



## Em260

Mo - ugh I can't believe this! I hope your situation will be like Ali's I know she also had a corpus luteum but her bloodwork showed no ovulation. I'm sorry you're dealing with this extra stress :(

Ever - good luck today! Fx for a strong beta


----------



## Sandy83

Mo fx'd for you :hugs: when will you get your b/w results back? xx


----------



## L4hope

Hope everything works out for you Mo! :hugs:

Ever, good luck today!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo - fxed for you hun! I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## everhopeful

Called my doctors and nothing in, they are telling me its prob going to be tomorrow now. Can't believe it takes so long!! Wish I had made the journey to London now!! Xx


----------



## L4hope

So frustrating Ever!! I can't believe they're going to make you(us) wait!! :haha: But seriously that's just wrong. We're all pulling for you to get a nice high number!!


----------



## Sandy83

Ever, this whole process is a waiting game no matter what stage you are at. Have you POAS again? xx


----------



## Em260

Ever - sorry they are making you wait! I can't believe it takes that long :(. Fx for you! Have you been POAS?


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Mo - I think Ali saw a corpus Luteum and she hadn't ovulated?
> 
> I really hope that's the case for you also!!
> 
> Xx

I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## everhopeful

Yes all did POAS again and it is darker so hoping that is a good sign. I called my fs and he told me to book in for another blood test for tomorrow so that we can see if its doubling as and when I get results!! Now got to decide if I drive all the way to London or just do it locally and wait it out!! 
Very nervous about knowing, at the moment I'm merrily getting by thinking all is wonderful. Don't want anything to send me crashing down to earth!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Crap! I have a corpus luteum which is freaking new b/c it was not there before so I freaking ovulated! Lining is still "fine" according to nurse. They drew my estrogen and progesterone levels but I have a bad feeling. And we can't convert to a natural because they didn't catch the surge. I am so freaking upset. Imagine if I would not have known what to look for for ovulation. I would have ended up transferring to a screwed up uterus as it would have failed b/c they only do 1 ultrasound and that's it! If its canceled I am demanding to talk to my RE because this is ridiculous.

Mo - your cycle sounds like mine about 2 weeks ago. I was so upset! I walked in there and told my FS I am pretty sure I ovulated on Saturday, he looked at me funny and said why would I think that? I told him I had gobs of EWCM on Thurs and Fri and then had ovulation pains. So he starts the US and looks at my lining, and isn't happy, then looks at my right ovary and says its clear. I tell him, but the pain was on the left ovary, and sure enough he measures a corpus luteum! :saywhat: He then looks concerned and orders a E2 and P4 test. So now I'm freaking, and thinking yep I ovulated and we'll have to start all over again :dohh: :cry: So I get the results back and my E2 was low only 34 or something but my P4 was 0.4 or 0.6 (below 1). So that meant I DID NOT OVULATE. So I'm sure you are in the same boat. It sure felt like it, and it sure looked like it but it wasn't. I was so surprised, and then :happydance::happydance: because I could keep going!!! 

I wonder if it is possible that while on estrogen supplements we could get a follicle developing but without the egg? :shrug: So it pops due to the LH surge but that is all that happens? No true ovulation? :shrug: Either that or the corpus luteum was from an earlier cycle? IDK. But I was shocked and very happy when they said I could keep going. 

FX'd that your situation is exactly the same, and you'll be just fine!!:thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks for chiming in Ali :) They should call in the next hour or so to let me know.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Thanks for chiming in Ali :) They should call in the next hour or so to let me know.

WHEW!! I know exactly how you are feeling. I was freaking out!! So I hope your situation gets resolved quickly and positively!!! :thumbup: I, like you did not want to hear of another delay. :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Yes all did POAS again and it is darker so hoping that is a good sign. I called my fs and he told me to book in for another blood test for tomorrow so that we can see if its doubling as and when I get results!! Now got to decide if I drive all the way to London or just do it locally and wait it out!!
> Very nervous about knowing, at the moment I'm merrily getting by thinking all is wonderful. Don't want anything to send me crashing down to earth!!

Darker POAS is good!! Let's hope it keeps getting darker!! I'd just go to the closer place to get your blood drawn, that way you aren't going 4 hours out of your way. This time is stressful enough that you don't need that on top of it! But maybe when you go in they can put a rush on it? I mean once the test is done, usually they just FAX results right? So that part should be quick. But the waiting part is hard.. so if you are stressing too much about waiting the extra day, then I'd make the trip. I guess it depends on which part is the more stressful part? :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

I had several smaller but measurable fOlicles as well which if I ovulated they should all be gone or very tiny (thats what i thought anyways) so idk what's up... I'm getting nervous here waiting for results!

Ever darker is an excellent sign!!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ever - darker is an excellent sign! I am so happy for you!


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - I think your right, going to do it locally and wait it out!! It won't change the outcome. 
Mo - hope you don't have to wait long!!
Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - I think your right, going to do it locally and wait it out!! It won't change the outcome.
> Mo - hope you don't have to wait long!!
> Xx

Yep, probably less stressful on you, and you should get the first BETA results soon, so once you have those you'll feel better. No sense traipsing all over the place for blood work. :thumbup: Just think positive and talk to your little bean and say STICK! :haha: Honestly that is the best medicine I think, staying calm and talking to your belly! :rofl: Just don't do it in public, people might think you are crazy :wacko: But you know what I mean. 

I am one of the first to get all worked up and all it does is raise my blood pressure and stress levels (and I think NK cell activation) so I'm practicing ZEN :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Trying to get my 'zen' on!!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Trying to get my 'zen' on!!

I know! It is easier said than done! I keep meaning to get a fertility yoga video. I have a friend that swears by it. I think it also covers pregnancy yoga too? IDK. I think it would do me a world of good! :thumbup: I need to do something to keep me calm, and I'm pretty sure swallowing a bottle of xanax or valium is not recommended :haha:


----------



## Edamame

So sorry Mo, I hope your levels come back low! 
Sounds like a great plan ever! Yay for a darker line!


----------



## MoBaby

OMG! SO I totally ovulated! My progesterone was 2.8 indicating I just ovulated... SOOOOOOOO GOOOD NEWS!! My RE IS able to convert to a natural since we caught ovulation!!!!!! So Now transfer is on SATURDAY! OMG! I have to now start doing the natural cycle instructions vs the medicated instructions..EEK....Everything else looked fine with the uterus. So I take HCG tonight and in 3 days then in 3 days after that and I take progesterone supp after the transfer and continue the estrace. OMG. Only downfall is my RE wont be there on saturday...The nurse asked him if he would do it and he said maybe, as he does have plans..RE is calling me in a bit so I shall ask him...OMG. This is happening very quickly now!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, yeah...I'm glad that you can continue. Of course, I'm sorrynyounare so stressed right now.

Ever, good luck for a nice strong beta!

Ali, reading your posts is my stress release...you are too funny!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> OMG! SO I totally ovulated! My progesterone was 2.8 indicating I just ovulated... SOOOOOOOO GOOOD NEWS!! My RE IS able to convert to a natural since we caught ovulation!!!!!! So Now transfer is on SATURDAY! OMG! I have to now start doing the natural cycle instructions vs the medicated instructions..EEK....Everything else looked fine with the uterus. So I take HCG tonight and in 3 days then in 3 days after that and I take progesterone supp after the transfer and continue the estrace. OMG. Only downfall is my RE wont be there on saturday...The nurse asked him if he would do it and he said maybe, as he does have plans..RE is calling me in a bit so I shall ask him...OMG. This is happening very quickly now!

AMAZING! At least you were able to continue :happydance: So what did your lining look like? Weren't you like me having really thick ones all the time? So happy for you that you were able to keep going forward. :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Mo, yeah...I'm glad that you can continue. Of course, I'm sorrynyounare so stressed right now.
> 
> Ever, good luck for a nice strong beta!
> 
> Ali, reading your posts is my stress release...you are too funny!

:haha: Well hopefully we can make this stressful period in our life a little less serious right? I think there is something to be said for laughing and releasing those endorphins! :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - that's great that you don't have to wait!! Wow, not long to go now!!
I always think there is a rhyme and reason for everything in life... Hard when battling infertility but just think, if you hadn't been testing you wouldn't have even known you were ovulating. This happened for a reason... Now it's time to bring on your BFP!!!
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

The tech measured it in one spot to be 13mm and the other 8.2mm.... So between 8.2 and 13mm lol. It was 10-11mm last week so I'm thinking the 13mm was more accurate. It was triple stripe still. She wasnt really focusing on it; more looking for ovulation. I do have to continue the estrace per the re though since I've been on it.

Ever: my re wanted me to do a natural cycle anyways but b/c of work I couldn't make the appts as I need to know time off 2 wks in advance so somehow this all worked out to where I had time off and I'm doing the natural! No PIO shots either :) just inserts which is awesome! But Hcg shots are im.


----------



## Em260

Mo - omg, wow!! So exciting that you're going to be PUPO on Saturday!! Okay, this is one time that the POAS addiction totally paid off :thumbup: So great that the timing worked out for you with work too!


----------



## Em260

Ever - great sign that the tests are getting darker yay!

Ali - do you know the name of the yoga video your friend uses? I've been meaning to start yoga for stress reduction but I never have time to make it to any classes. I need to get my zen on too ;)


----------



## MoBaby

LOL. It did! I bought them to check for ovulation for the natural cycle and I was like what the hell. And for some reason I had a very uneasy feeling that I was going to ovulate this cycle on the meds. I dont even know how to explain it. If DH had good swimmers this would have been a great month because I had so much EWCM leading up to ovulation..It seems a lot less today than yesterday and before. You guys have been so supportive! :) Thanks for listening to all my rants lol!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo - so happy to hear everything worked out! Come on BFP!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> LOL. It did! I bought them to check for ovulation for the natural cycle and I was like what the hell. And for some reason I had a very uneasy feeling that I was going to ovulate this cycle on the meds. I dont even know how to explain it. If DH had good swimmers this would have been a great month because I had so much EWCM leading up to ovulation..It seems a lot less today than yesterday and before. You guys have been so supportive! :) Thanks for listening to all my rants lol!

We are here, and that is the great thing about this forum. We all have walked in your shoes, we may not have the exact same issues, but we have had similar ones, and just knowing that you are not alone helps too! :thumbup:

I'm just glad that everything turned out as it should! Good on you for insisting on being seen! FX'd for the transfer on Saturday!! YAY!


----------



## L4hope

Mo that's so crazy everything is working out this way for you. I always feel like yes we should trust our doctors/nurses..BUT we know our bodies and our women's intuition sometimes you have to listen to that. It's just working out so perfectly it has to be a good sign for this cycle!! And :wohoo: for no PIO!


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Mo that's so crazy everything is working out this way for you. I always feel like yes we should trust our doctors/nurses..BUT we know our bodies and our women's intuition sometimes you have to listen to that. It's just working out so perfectly it has to be a good sign for this cycle!! And :wohoo: for no PIO!

Yes double :wohoo: for no PIO!! I still have a lump in my rear from it :cry:


----------



## Babiesimready

NO PIO is always awesome lol
My lump is so itchy...I couldnt hold myself at my meeting yesterday I had to scratch it and everyone started looking at me funny :haha:


Goodluck to everyone in the 2ww 
Congratulations Ever and Turkey on your :bfp:


----------



## Turkey16

mobaby said:


> omg! So i totally ovulated! My progesterone was 2.8 indicating i just ovulated... Soooooooo goood news!! My re is able to convert to a natural since we caught ovulation!!!!!! So now transfer is on saturday! Omg! I have to now start doing the natural cycle instructions vs the medicated instructions..eek....everything else looked fine with the uterus. So i take hcg tonight and in 3 days then in 3 days after that and i take progesterone supp after the transfer and continue the estrace. Omg. Only downfall is my re wont be there on saturday...the nurse asked him if he would do it and he said maybe, as he does have plans..re is calling me in a bit so i shall ask him...omg. This is happening very quickly now!

I am sooooooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I spoke to RE a couple hours ago...He said he couldn't be happier with the way things have turned out! He was glad I caught ovulation and he said we both know that my body doesn't do things the right way usually when I asked why I ovulated through the estrace. Its true! So the RE is very excited about the tranfer. He is not scheduled to be there on Saturday but he said he will try his best to make it happen if possible. I will know tomorrow. I soooo hope so!! Gave myself a HCG shot in the booty without DH. Ouch! Thats my last update tonight lol.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - that is amazing news!! So happy that everything is working out!

Me - do you have an FET coming up???


----------



## WannabeeMum

WannabeeMum said:


> Mo - that is amazing news!! So happy that everything is working out!
> 
> Me - do you have an FET coming up???

That should say Em - stupid auto-correct...


----------



## Edamame

Woot! So glad they were able to turn it into a natural FET! Good on you for trusting your intuition and insisting they check!


----------



## Sandy83

Woo Hoo Mo, that's great news yay for natural FET. :happydance: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ever, Fx'd you get results today :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news Mo! I hope everyone else is well. 

As for me, I stop bc and start lupron Friday. Then have baseline us on the 24th. I'm excited to get the process started!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay Lucie for starting lupron on Friday :happydance: hopefully time will fly by for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Mells54

Yeah Lucie for starting!


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie - that's great!!

I just called my doctors and still no results?? They spun off a line about it being back logged but that I would get them tomorrow for sure!
Madness but trying to stay calm about it. It won't change the outcome after all.

Hope everyone else is well,
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

WHAT!! This long for beats???GRRRRR! How crazy :) next time make the drive to london lol.


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Lucie - that's great!!
> 
> I just called my doctors and still no results?? They spun off a line about it being back logged but that I would get them tomorrow for sure!
> Madness but trying to stay calm about it. It won't change the outcome after all.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well,
> Xx

GEESH! That is beyond bizarre! Did you question them further about it? I mean it really only takes a few hours to get the test done. My FS when I was in Canada had the machine, and she'd do it herself. I used to wait there for the results!! They would spin it for about 20 mins, then put it in the machine and I think it took somewhere between 20-40 minutes depending on how many other samples were being run and how many tests were being done on the blood (like P4, HCG, E2 etc). Here my FS outsources to a 'same day' lab and they pick up the already spun blood at 10:30 and the results are back by 2. So 3 days is a LONG time.

You are right, the results will be what they are. Still it is frustrating to have to wait :coffee: I would call and see if they can confirm that the lab got the blood, and there isn't any mix-up. Just to be on the safe side :shrug:

FX'd that they come soon, and that they are perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Ever - wow I can't believe they are making you wait so long! Maybe it is worth it to make the trip to London? 4 hrs inconvenience vs a few days of worrying

Lucie - yay for getting started!!


----------



## Em260

WannabeeMum said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Mo - that is amazing news!! So happy that everything is working out!
> 
> Me - do you have an FET coming up???
> 
> That should say Em - stupid auto-correct...Click to expand...

Hi Wanna! We're trying two rounds of IUI before moving on to another fresh IVF#3 in June. I just had my second IUI this morning :). Hope you and your LO are doing well!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lucie - so excited for you that you are starting!

ever - UGH, that is so frustrating, but you are right....it is what it is...I guess in the meantime...enjoy it as much as you can.

Em -fxed for you!

AFM - cyst is still there so I need to stay on the Aygestin for a while longer. I am waiting to hear back from my RE as to how long. Good news is that at least it is smaller than it was...originally 28mm is not 16mm, so not much longer now I hope!


----------



## KatherineA

Hi all,

Came across this thread and thought I would join. I am starting my first IVF in May. Will be starting to down reg at the end of May (actually day 21 on my May cycle which is about the end of May), i have alot of work commitments in April so want to leave it another month before I start. 

The nurse called today with my screening results and they were all clear. They havent got my AMH result back yet however the last one was 3.03 and they are happy to put me on long protocol with that. 

Just have to book my planning appointment, collect my drugs and then its good to go for May!! 

All the best of luck to everyone out there going through any sort of assisted conception !!!


----------



## alicatt

KatherineA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Came across this thread and thought I would join. I am starting my first IVF in May. Will be starting to down reg at the end of May (actually day 21 on my May cycle which is about the end of May), i have alot of work commitments in April so want to leave it another month before I start.
> 
> The nurse called today with my screening results and they were all clear. They havent got my AMH result back yet however the last one was 3.03 and they are happy to put me on long protocol with that.
> 
> Just have to book my planning appointment, collect my drugs and then its good to go for May!!
> 
> All the best of luck to everyone out there going through any sort of assisted conception !!!

Welcome Katherine!

FX'd that your IVF goes well!! My AMH was right about where yours is and I got 15 mature eggs, and ended up with 6AA blastocyst on day 5/6 (at 40 yrs of age). I'm still not pregnant :cry: but at least we've figured out why! Plus I have 4 frozen :cold: waiting for FET!

Why have you chosen to do IVF?


----------



## WannabeeMum

FXd for you Em!!

Katherine - welcome!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Em!

Ever: I hope the beta report is great.


----------



## Edamame

Best of luck Em!

Glad you are getting the show on the road Lucie! 

Katherine, welcome! Hope things go well for you on your cycle!

Ttc- glad the cyst is shrinking, hope it disappears so you can move forward!

Ever- tell your doc you've got a thread full of people waiting for your results! :)

Mo- two days left for you, eeek!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Em, Fx'd and Good luck :hugs:

ttc, Great news that cyst is shrinking and hope you can move on soon :hugs:

Flower, Hope your holding up ok with OTD tomorrow fx'd :hugs:

Katherine Welcome :hi: Good luck with your cycle 

Ever, Can't believe you (and us) are having to wait this long :hugs:

Mo, only 2 days to go woo hoo! :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, on countdown 4 days to go before injections start :happydance: xx


----------



## Flowermal

Hey ladies I started spotting yesterday so went in a day earlier for my BT today. As I feared, it came back negative so that's it for me this cycle. Mentally preparing myself that I would have to start all over since I didn't get any frosties the last round 

Hope all u ladies are doing well :flower:

Em, all the best!

Ever: wow the wait must b unbearable :hugs:

Ttc: great that things are moving along :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Flower, I'm so sorry about your bfn. Thinking of you and sending you lots of :hug: You seem like you have the right attitude for going forward xx


----------



## KatherineA

alicatt said:


> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Came across this thread and thought I would join. I am starting my first IVF in May. Will be starting to down reg at the end of May (actually day 21 on my May cycle which is about the end of May), i have alot of work commitments in April so want to leave it another month before I start.
> 
> The nurse called today with my screening results and they were all clear. They havent got my AMH result back yet however the last one was 3.03 and they are happy to put me on long protocol with that.
> 
> Just have to book my planning appointment, collect my drugs and then its good to go for May!!
> 
> All the best of luck to everyone out there going through any sort of assisted conception !!!
> 
> Welcome Katherine!
> 
> FX'd that your IVF goes well!! My AMH was right about where yours is and I got 15 mature eggs, and ended up with 6AA blastocyst on day 5/6 (at 40 yrs of age). I'm still not pregnant :cry: but at least we've figured out why! Plus I have 4 frozen :cold: waiting for FET!
> 
> Why have you chosen to do IVF?Click to expand...

Hi Alicat, 

sorry to hear about the difficulties you are having with the cycle, Please God the next one works out for you. 

Still trying to figure out how to do the signature so I can get all my info up. 

I am going for IVF after ttc from Feb 2011. Got a BFP exactly a year ago but sadly ending in M/C. Had all my tests done prior to that. DH is fine, no problems at all. My tubes are clear, no endo, ovulate regularly every month but my AMH is 3.03 and last FSH was 16! so I want to try IVF as I am worried I will get nowhere with TTC naturally and am very concerned about my low ovarian reserve (I am 38, 39 in November)

Was advised by RE to wait 6 months post MC before IVF. That was November 2012. Wasnt ready then as I suffered a bout of depression as my baby would have been due. Had a consultation in January 2013, got a start date for a promotion I got a work for March 2013, have settled in really well to my new job and have more acceptance of my situation, so now ready to give IVF a try!! 

Thanks so much for your welcome xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Flower - so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Flower :( soo sorry!


----------



## everhopeful

Waiting is over- beta just came back at 33. Feeling very very sad. They told me as long as my next one at least doubles all could be ok. What do you all honestly think? I'm trying to stay positive but just don't see how this can continue...
Lost...
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Flower - so so sorry!! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ah ever so sorry you are feeling like this but I heard from many people that as long as it doubles that is the main thing. I know it's hard but try to stay positive. Thinking of you :hugs:

When are you getting your next b/w done? xx


----------



## everhopeful

Had my blood test this morning. I should know by Monday/Tuesday but I guess if it isn't progressing I will start to bleed like last time.
Taking it as a good sign that I'm not bleeding but feeling low. Would have loved a high number!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry for no personals but I'm on my phone but have a question. I'm due for my period but since I'm on birth control will I still get it? I'm a little worried because I'm due but not having any of my pre period symptoms. :/


----------



## Sandy83

everhopeful said:


> Had my blood test this morning. I should know by Monday/Tuesday but I guess if it isn't progressing I will start to bleed like last time.
> Taking it as a good sign that I'm not bleeding but feeling low. Would have loved a high number!

Not having a bleed is a good sign. Is there no way they can get the results quicker? xx


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All-
I feel like I've been neglectful on here... needed time away while healing from the miscarriage. I have a lot to read- but hoping to see some BFP's while I've been away!
My update: I bled on and off for two weeks after the D&C. My HCG level is dropping nicely... down to 5 already as of yesterday. We have one hatching day 6 blastocyst- graded AB, and one blast BB. My RE anticipates that i will get my next period within two weeks or so... and I can start my FET then. We have to decide between a natural FET cycle- basically piggybacking my own ovulation with crinone, or doing a medicated cycle- with exact timing and estrogen and PIO shots. We're deciding what we want... we think the medicated seems like a more exact science over hoping we catch my ovulation however PIO shots suck. Literally suck. Any suggestions are much appreciated!
We also got back our genetic results from the miscarriage.... it was XX chromosome, so if I crave pickles with my next I'll assume its a girl as well. It also showed a chromosomal abnormality- it was missing one of the 21st chromosomes. So it only had 45 total chromosomes. I know an extra 21st is Downs, but missing one.. don't think there's a name. It explains the slow development from the beginning... but miscarrying at 10 weeks is no fun. 

Finally had the closure I needed and I'm ready for my FET or whatever we need to do to get our 'forever' baby. Hope you all are well! xoxo


----------



## everhopeful

They said that there is a slim chance it could come back tomorrow afternoon. They have asked it to be rushed but they said most likely Monday/ Tuesday! 

Ash - I always got a bleed on my non pill days. Did your clinic suggest you should get a withdrawal bleed?
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Baby - good to see you back. So sorry for what you have been through. Life is just not fair!!

I decided on a medicated FET as I had lots of other drugs to take for my NK cells and I wasn't confident on my bodies ability to make a thick enough lining!

I'm not sure if my current pregnancy is going to progress, in a state of limbo at the moment.

I think they ask you to do ovulation predictor kits at home if you go the natural FET route.

Also, is there any reason why you have to do PIO and can't do pessaries? 

Best of luck with your decision.
Xx


----------



## BabyD225

everhopeful said:


> Baby - good to see you back. So sorry for what you have been through. Life is just not fair!!
> 
> I decided on a medicated FET as I had lots of other drugs to take for my NK cells and I wasn't confident on my bodies ability to make a thick enough lining!
> 
> I'm not sure if my current pregnancy is going to progress, in a state of limbo at the moment.
> 
> I think they ask you to do ovulation predictor kits at home if you go the natural FET route.
> 
> Also, is there any reason why you have to do PIO and can't do pessaries?
> 
> Best of luck with your decision.
> Xx

they said with a medicated FET cycle that they need to give a high and strong dose of progresterone so they use the PIO shots.. I dont know why I cant just do more suppositories.. but its what they said. I did the crinone gel for my IVF cycle.. I'm guessing the PIO is for 10 weeks as well....


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ever - I'm hoping and praying for a nice 2nd beta! I think Turkey had a very low first beta and is now having high numbers. Try to stay positive. :hugs:

Baby - welcome back. I'm sorry about all that you have gone through but sounds like you've got a good plan in place.


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal....so very sorry. 

Ever...trust me I know how you feel. My 1st was 37.5. All of you wonderful ladies told me to wait for the second beta in hope that the number doubled...so that's what you need to do. I totally understand wanting a high number, but we have to look at it as at least it's positive. If I were you I'd definitely try to get a rush on that second number. Don't these people know how hard the waiting is?!?!? 

Speaking of waiting, I'm actually sitting in the parking lot of my RE after having my first u/s, and I'm terrified. It's so super early, but I was just hoping they'd see all sorts of things happening...not so much. Doc said he saw nothing at first, but then found what he feels with about 80% certainty is a sac. I'm trying to stay positive, and remember that I'm only 5weeks 2days and that according to the 18 hours of googling I did, it's completely normal to see absolutely nothing. Easier said than done. I guess now I wait for the bloodwork. My google-addiction has me terrified that I have an ectopic...I don't really have any valid reason other than a slight tugging occasionally on my right side where I think my tube would be (not that I really have any idea). Doc said there would be no symptoms of an ectopic this early, but to let him know if I feel "severe pain". My pain is far from severe, so I'm trying to stay calm. Do any of you guys know what my numbers would be like if it is ectopic? I read they would be slow-rising. I seriously need to be hit over the head with a frying pan. UUUGGGHHH. 

On a sillier note...this weekend I'm going camping with 100 5th graders and the school nurse is going to give me my PIO shot. I may not survive the humiliation!!! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome back BabyD :hi:

You have really been through it lately. Can't beginning to imagine what you have gone through :hugs: Sounds like you are ready to move on and sound like you have a good plan. I went medicated FET and found it a lot easier to handle rather than depend on my body doing what it should but i have heard of BFP on both so guess it's preference :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All-
> I feel like I've been neglectful on here... needed time away while healing from the miscarriage. I have a lot to read- but hoping to see some BFP's while I've been away!
> My update: I bled on and off for two weeks after the D&C. My HCG level is dropping nicely... down to 5 already as of yesterday. We have one hatching day 6 blastocyst- graded AB, and one blast BB. My RE anticipates that i will get my next period within two weeks or so... and I can start my FET then. We have to decide between a natural FET cycle- basically piggybacking my own ovulation with crinone, or doing a medicated cycle- with exact timing and estrogen and PIO shots. We're deciding what we want... we think the medicated seems like a more exact science over hoping we catch my ovulation however PIO shots suck. Literally suck. Any suggestions are much appreciated!
> We also got back our genetic results from the miscarriage.... it was XX chromosome, so if I crave pickles with my next I'll assume its a girl as well. It also showed a chromosomal abnormality- it was missing one of the 21st chromosomes. So it only had 45 total chromosomes. I know an extra 21st is Downs, but missing one.. don't think there's a name. It explains the slow development from the beginning... but miscarrying at 10 weeks is no fun.
> 
> Finally had the closure I needed and I'm ready for my FET or whatever we need to do to get our 'forever' baby. Hope you all are well! xoxo

Welcome Back Baby...glad you are doing well!!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey-
Thank you so much for the reply! You've given me hope!!

As for scan, my clinic won't see you until 6.5 weeks. I'm sure they don't expect to see anything this early!!

My doc asked for beta to be rushed but it gets sent off to a hospital and they have to wait for results to be emailed back. You'd think it would be quick but its an NHS system. For those of you in the uk you will understand speed is not their concern!!

Thanks for the hope though, got something to cling to for now?

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, sorry you are having to go through this wish i could give you some advice but I've never got to this point before. Thinking of you and sending you lots of :dust:

Good luck for your camping weekend sounds like you have a busy time ahead! :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Turkey-
> Thank you so much for the reply! You've given me hope!!
> 
> As for scan, my clinic won't see you until 6.5 weeks. I'm sure they don't expect to see anything this early!!
> 
> My doc asked for beta to be rushed but it gets sent off to a hospital and they have to wait for results to be emailed back. You'd think it would be quick but its an NHS system. For those of you in the uk you will understand speed is not their concern!!
> 
> Thanks for the hope though, got something to cling to for now?
> 
> Xx

Seriously Ever...I was 100% in the same boat, but the bottom line from everything I heard is that over 25 is where you want to be and you just need that second number to double...you have plenty to "cling to". STAY POSITIVE!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey BabyD! So glad to see you back (although it sucks). I am sorry about all you went through. At least you have an answer as to what happened. 

Now medicated vs natural. My first FET was medicated and easy. I only started pio because I had a bleed. The MC was completely unexplained. 
This FET has been completely weird! I started medicated (only estrogen) BUT my lovely body decided to ovulate on the estrogen therapy and now I am scheduled for a natural FET this weekend. I caught the ovulation by using OPKs so we were able to convert since it was perfect timing. Funny how things worked out :) And only have to do crinone/endometrin now and no PIO. Am I a little freaked out about the progesterone: A little but RE says crinone is enough. I would like to shoot myself up with the PIO for just comfort but I have to trust the RE.


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Had my blood test this morning. I should know by Monday/Tuesday but I guess if it isn't progressing I will start to bleed like last time.
> Taking it as a good sign that I'm not bleeding but feeling low. Would have loved a high number!

AWW.. I can understand your concern, but it isn't the initial number that counts, its how it doubles!! Are you still POAS? Is it getting darker? FX'd that this little bean is a fighter! :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

everhopeful said:


> Waiting is over- beta just came back at 33. Feeling very very sad. They told me as long as my next one at least doubles all could be ok. What do you all honestly think? I'm trying to stay positive but just don't see how this can continue...
> Lost...
> Xx

Ever: I think you should just wait to see. You know all the low betas and bad stories BUT my RE says he has seen betas in the teens progress to healthy babies. So you are not out until you bleed or there is nothing on ultrasound. I understand you feeling low. Have a PMA though for your baby!! :)


----------



## BabyD225

Thank you so much! That is so helpful.. we're leaning towards a medicated cycle- and I definitely will now test my own ovulation just in case- like you.. fingers crossed for you!! Please keep me updated...


----------



## alicatt

KatherineA said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Came across this thread and thought I would join. I am starting my first IVF in May. Will be starting to down reg at the end of May (actually day 21 on my May cycle which is about the end of May), i have alot of work commitments in April so want to leave it another month before I start.
> 
> The nurse called today with my screening results and they were all clear. They havent got my AMH result back yet however the last one was 3.03 and they are happy to put me on long protocol with that.
> 
> Just have to book my planning appointment, collect my drugs and then its good to go for May!!
> 
> All the best of luck to everyone out there going through any sort of assisted conception !!!
> 
> Welcome Katherine!
> 
> FX'd that your IVF goes well!! My AMH was right about where yours is and I got 15 mature eggs, and ended up with 6AA blastocyst on day 5/6 (at 40 yrs of age). I'm still not pregnant :cry: but at least we've figured out why! Plus I have 4 frozen :cold: waiting for FET!
> 
> Why have you chosen to do IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Alicat,
> 
> sorry to hear about the difficulties you are having with the cycle, Please God the next one works out for you.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to do the signature so I can get all my info up.
> 
> I am going for IVF after ttc from Feb 2011. Got a BFP exactly a year ago but sadly ending in M/C. Had all my tests done prior to that. DH is fine, no problems at all. My tubes are clear, no endo, ovulate regularly every month but my AMH is 3.03 and last FSH was 16! so I want to try IVF as I am worried I will get nowhere with TTC naturally and am very concerned about my low ovarian reserve (I am 38, 39 in November)
> 
> Was advised by RE to wait 6 months post MC before IVF. That was November 2012. Wasnt ready then as I suffered a bout of depression as my baby would have been due. Had a consultation in January 2013, got a start date for a promotion I got a work for March 2013, have settled in really well to my new job and have more acceptance of my situation, so now ready to give IVF a try!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your welcome xxClick to expand...

I'm surprised that they are saying that your AMH is low? That was where mine was at 39/40. My FS said that was great!!! The concerning part is your FSH is 16. That means your body is working harder and harder to create the follicle and grow the egg. So it is probably a good idea that you turned to IVF. You are smart to catch your fertility before it gets worse. From the sounds of it, you have a great chance to get some nice healthy eggs! :thumbup: There are supplements you can take to help, and also acupuncture is said to help improve blood flow and improve fertility. I'm not sure if your FS is into merging Eastern/Western medicine, or the use of supplements. These are things I would discuss with him to see if there is anything that he feels can give your eggs a boost. :dust:


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Sorry for no personals but I'm on my phone but have a question. I'm due for my period but since I'm on birth control will I still get it? I'm a little worried because I'm due but not having any of my pre period symptoms. :/

My FS said that I may or may not bleed during the window where I was supposed to bleed when I was on BCP. They were manipulating my cycle so my body might not have been ready for it. What did happen was I didn't bleed when I was supposed to but ended up spotting about 2-3 weeks later for about 2 weeks :wacko: So I think everyone is different. Call your FS and speak to the nurse if you are concerned.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ever - Like all of the other girls have said, stay positive, the most important thing is that it is doubling. :hugs: They didn't say anything about a withdraw bleed but I should be hearing from the nurse today around 4:30-5 about my blood results from today and I'll ask her about it then.

ali - thanks for the advice, I figured I wouldn't really know what was going to happen since they're messing with my body but I just have this weird feeling (and maybe I'm just wishful thinking) that I'm pregnant because I didn't start the pills until after ovulation so I'm just .... like uggh if I'm preggo naturally (which would be a miracle!) I shouldn't be taking these pills.

babyd - Welcome back, I've been MIA too, nothing wrong with that. I know it doesn't ease the hurt but at least they could provide you with an answer for why it didn't work. :hugs: Good luck with your FET, your embryos sound beautiful so I will be hoping this works for you and leads to your forever baby! 

Flower - :hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I'm so happy you still get to move forward with your natural FET! FX'd this works for you.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ash. Good to hear from you. Hope your cycle goes smooth! I normally see af 3-4 days after I take the last active pill. Do you have a date for your FET yet?

BabyD: Just so youre not too worried/obsessed with taking OPKs during the FET, it is VERY RARE to ovulate on your own when on estrogen therapy. Dr thinks I'm just weird lol. So dont get too caught up in it or worried :) I only tested because I was like WTH I know I am having my surge and going to ovulate! If you feel like it then test!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh well then it wouldn't be due for another 6 days ... I hate all of these meds! I never know when I'm supposed to get my period! :haha: The tentative date for the FET is May 17th and I can't wait!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh well then it wouldn't be due for another 6 days ... I hate all of these meds! I never know when I'm supposed to get my period! :haha: The tentative date for the FET is May 17th and I can't wait!

If my biopsy comes back without issue, I think mine will be right around that time too! :thumbup: Cool!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay! I love having cycle buddies :happydance: 

I got the call from my RE and I'm starting lupron tonight.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Yay! I love having cycle buddies :happydance:
> 
> I got the call from my RE and I'm starting lupron tonight.

YAY! I've been on it for a week already. Just trying to keep my cycle stalled out until the results are in. 

I hope you don't get and bad side effects! My head does not like the stuff at all!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Flower, I'm so sorry to hear about your negative beta. :hugs: This ttc thing is not for the weak. Each of these heartbreaking moments makes us even stronger. You will get your forever baby. It will happen. <3


----------



## Em260

Flowermal - I'm so sorry :hugs: Thinking of you and hope you're doing something nice for yourself. 

Ever - hang in there! I've been on these boards long enough to see lots of success stories that started out with lower numbers. As everyone else said, it's the progression that means something, not the original number. Fx for you! 

BabyD - sorry you have to be back here. Glad you're doing well and had some closure from everything you've been through :hugs: 

Turkey - I don't think they can see much on u/s this early. Hope your camping trip can keep your mind off of worrying. When is your next scan?

Ash - yay for starting Lupron!! May 17th is not long at all!


----------



## Mells54

Flower, so sorry :hugs: wish there was something to make this easier.

Ever, I agree with the others...wait and see what the next beta says.

BabyD and Ash, glad to see you ladies back. And with a plan.


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Waiting is over- beta just came back at 33. Feeling very very sad. They told me as long as my next one at least doubles all could be ok. What do you all honestly think? I'm trying to stay positive but just don't see how this can continue...
> Lost...
> Xx

Thought this might make you laugh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody...got my numbers back and it looks like I'm ok. HCG is 1317 and progesterone is 40. I have another ultrasound on Monday, so hopefully we'll see something going on then. 

This whole process, and all the waiting involved is so unbelievably stressful. My RE's office lets you choose between getting a call or an email. I chose email b/c I'm a teacher and I wouldn't be able to answer the phone w/ my kids in the room. Normally I have my results by 1:30...today still no results by 3:30 (trust me I was checking my email every 15 seconds!!! My students won't get into college and it'll all be my fault!!) I was having a panic attack. They finally CALLED at about 3:35 and I ran into the hallway to take it....so unprofessional, but by that point I was LOSING IT. Thankfully it was good news, but I could hardly enjoy it cuz my nerves were absolutely shot. Do they not GET how stressful this is??? I really like my RE, but man, that was rough!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody...got my numbers back and it looks like I'm ok. HCG is 1317 and progesterone is 40. I have another ultrasound on Monday, so hopefully we'll see something going on then. 

This whole process, and all the waiting involved is so unbelievably stressful. My RE's office lets you choose between getting a call or an email. I chose email b/c I'm a teacher and I wouldn't be able to answer the phone w/ my kids in the room. Normally I have my results by 1:30...today still no results by 3:30. I was having a panic attack. They finally CALLED at about 3:35 and I ran into the hallway to take it....so unprofessional, but by that point I was LOSING IT. Thankfully it was good news, but I could hardly enjoy it cuz my nerves were absolutely shot. Do they not GET how stressful this is??? I really like my RE, but man, that was rough!


----------



## Turkey16

Sorry if my post came up twice...phone is acting up!


----------



## alicatt

Flowermal.. so sorry :hug: I hope you are doing OK, are you going to have a WTF appt with your FS? Thinking of you.. :flower:


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. great numbers!! :thumbup: sounds like things are right on track! I hate how non-chalant they are at the FS office. Sometimes I want to scream and yell and remind them that we're freaking out and they should be more sensitive!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey.. great numbers!! :thumbup: sounds like things are right on track! I hate how non-chalant they are at the FS office. Sometimes I want to scream and yell and remind them that we're freaking out and they should be more sensitive!

EXACTLY!!! It was almost like she was annoyed that I was teary and kept asking if that number was ok! I was thinking it was supposed to double every 24 hours so I had a WAY bigger number in my mind...took me a while to wrap my head around it...some of these people just do not get it!


----------



## Flowermal

Ali, yup I've got an appointment fixed today (it's Friday here)
Am happy that we managed to get the appt the day after the beta tests


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey, great news on the beta nos Hun!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Ali, yup I've got an appointment fixed today (it's Friday here)
> Am happy that we managed to get the appt the day after the beta tests

That is great timing Flower!! I really hope the doc has some great insight and a solid path forward for you! xoxo


----------



## Edamame

Flower- so so sorry. I'm glad you get your wtf so quickly, hopefully there will be an answer but if not hope you can try again soon! 

BabyD- welcome back, but sorry you have to be back at all. 

Ever- that seems good to me, just wait for the second one!

Had my extra scan today, lining looked good (about 11) and nice triple pattern, so all that worry over nothing. Last lupron shot tomorrow, start PIO shots on Saturday, eech. Last blood test Monday, and hopefully everything will be a go for next Friday!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Flower- so so sorry. I'm glad you get your wtf so quickly, hopefully there will be an answer but if not hope you can try again soon!
> 
> BabyD- welcome back, but sorry you have to be back at all.
> 
> Ever- that seems good to me, just wait for the second one!
> 
> Had my extra scan today, lining looked good (about 11) and nice triple pattern, so all that worry over nothing. Last lupron shot tomorrow, start PIO shots on Saturday, eech. Last blood test Monday, and hopefully everything will be a go for next Friday!

Soooooo exciting Edamame!! So happy that things are right on track for you!! Have you done the PIO shots before?? I don't find them to be bad at all...


----------



## Edamame

Turkey16 said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> Flower- so so sorry. I'm glad you get your wtf so quickly, hopefully there will be an answer but if not hope you can try again soon!
> 
> BabyD- welcome back, but sorry you have to be back at all.
> 
> Ever- that seems good to me, just wait for the second one!
> 
> Had my extra scan today, lining looked good (about 11) and nice triple pattern, so all that worry over nothing. Last lupron shot tomorrow, start PIO shots on Saturday, eech. Last blood test Monday, and hopefully everything will be a go for next Friday!
> 
> Soooooo exciting Edamame!! So happy that things are right on track for you!! Have you done the PIO shots before?? I don't find them to be bad at all...Click to expand...

I had them on my last FET, hated them! Got horrible lumps. But I figured out that massaging the spot afterwards and using a heating pad helped a lot. But as I told hubby, if the doctor told me I had to hop on one foot around the building before my transfer, I would do it! :haha:


----------



## Flowermal

Hey ladies just got back from my appt with the doc. 
I will be taking the next few months to rest my ovaries and hopefully start my 2nd IVF in Aug. most likely I will b on short protocol with hormonal jabs instead of BCPs and then stimms. 
Gonna make use of these few months to get healthier both physically and mentally. I'll definitely drop in to support u lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

sounds like a plan Flower. :hugs: It's done me good to have a 2 month break between cycles xx


----------



## everhopeful

Flower- sounds like a good plan! Enjoy a break and spend time on you!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Flower sounds like a good plan. The short protocol is very easy! Its what I did with my 3rd cycle and I had the best embryos and frosties with this protocol. :)


----------



## Edamame

Flower, have a nice break, hope we see you often!


----------



## alicatt

Flower that is good news.. the short lupron flare protocol has worked well with many women. Did your FS suggest taking any supplements? I have heard that COQ10, royal jelly, maca root and cassava root all help in improving egg quality. Also DHEA that can only be given by Rx has shown to greatly improve egg quality. So you might ask about taking supplements, and eat a healthy lower carb diet, with plenty of water. Then you should be good to go in a few months! It is also recommended to let your ovaries recover so that you have more antral follicles created. FX'd and good luck! :flower:


----------



## Turkey16

Good plan Flower! I took 6 months off between the last of 4 unsuccessful IUIs and this first round of IVF. It really helped a lot...


----------



## L4hope

Flower hope the break does you well, body, mind and spirit. :hugs: please do check in with us!

Edamame, how exciting your transfer day is almost here!! Will you be transferring 2? 

BabyD, glad to see you back and ready to move forward. Hopefully this next round will be your ticket to a forever bfp! 

Turkey glad your numbers are looking good!! Waiting for the phone call is so nerve wracking. I work with kids too one on one as a hearing support teacher and I've absolutely been unprofessional and taken a call during a session. It's like, I've been waiting all day, there's no way I'm gonna wait any longer and call back later!!! 

Ever, fingers crossed your results come quickly and with a nicely doubled number!


----------



## alicatt

Hi All..

I'm here.. mostly stalking as I await my biopsy results. I'm still taking Lupron so that as soon as they come in I'll be able to start my cycle. I talked with my FS office this morning. They emailed the lab (since it has been 2 weeks) and the lab said we'd have the results next week :thumbup: Now all I have to do is hope that they are favorable [-o&lt; So only a few more days until I'll be starting the estrogen priming for my FET (I HOPE), with a tentative FET the week of May 13th!! Now if only they would get those results!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Em260

Flowermal - sounds like you have a good plan for going forward. Hope you have a good rest during your time off. 

Edamame - yay you're getting so close! 

Ali - hope those results come in asap and you can be on your way to transfer! Is your biopsy similar to the Yale endometrial fxn test?


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Flowermal - sounds like you have a good plan for going forward. Hope you have a good rest during your time off.
> 
> Edamame - yay you're getting so close!
> 
> Ali - hope those results come in asap and you can be on your way to transfer! Is your biopsy similar to the Yale endometrial fxn test?

Thanks EM.. I'm not sure what the Yale test is. This test is an endometrial receptivity test, where they determine whether your endometrium is open to implantation. There is some protein (I think that is what it is) that is supposed to be present, and a few other things they check. So if the results come back that it wasn't receptive, we retest following the guidelines they provided. So for example normal protocol states to do the FET after estrogen priming on the 5th day after progesterone supplementation. However not all women are receptive at that point, so they can tell if it is too soon or too late, and suggest a re-test on an earlier/later day. Then we wait again for the results and hope that my uterus is receptive on the second biopsy. If so then we do the FET on that date. I'm hoping that the results of this first biopsy show I was receptive, and we can just move forward :thumbup: But if not, we do the second test, and use their suggested protocol. :wacko:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Flowermal - sounds like you have a good plan for going forward. Hope you have a good rest during your time off.
> 
> Edamame - yay you're getting so close!
> 
> Ali - hope those results come in asap and you can be on your way to transfer! Is your biopsy similar to the Yale endometrial fxn test?
> 
> Thanks EM.. I'm not sure what the Yale test is. This test is an endometrial receptivity test, where they determine whether your endometrium is open to implantation. There is some protein (I think that is what it is) that is supposed to be present, and a few other things they check. So if the results come back that it wasn't receptive, we retest following the guidelines they provided. So for example normal protocol states to do the FET after estrogen priming on the 5th day after progesterone supplementation. However not all women are receptive at that point, so they can tell if it is too soon or too late, and suggest a re-test on an earlier/later day. Then we wait again for the results and hope that my uterus is receptive on the second biopsy. If so then we do the FET on that date. I'm hoping that the results of this first biopsy show I was receptive, and we can just move forward :thumbup: But if not, we do the second test, and use their suggested protocol. :wacko:Click to expand...

Ah ok, I think it is very similar to the Yale endometrial function test. I came across it the other day on a blog. They are testing for cyclins, which are proteins. Here is a paper on it that has a really good explanation: 

https://www.med.yale.edu/obgyn/kliman/resources/FTM EFT.pdf

I wonder if these are the same proteins yours is testing. Fascinating stuff!! It's pretty amazing how they can pinpoint the time that your endometrium is receptive to implantation.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Flowermal - sounds like you have a good plan for going forward. Hope you have a good rest during your time off.
> 
> Edamame - yay you're getting so close!
> 
> Ali - hope those results come in asap and you can be on your way to transfer! Is your biopsy similar to the Yale endometrial fxn test?
> 
> Thanks EM.. I'm not sure what the Yale test is. This test is an endometrial receptivity test, where they determine whether your endometrium is open to implantation. There is some protein (I think that is what it is) that is supposed to be present, and a few other things they check. So if the results come back that it wasn't receptive, we retest following the guidelines they provided. So for example normal protocol states to do the FET after estrogen priming on the 5th day after progesterone supplementation. However not all women are receptive at that point, so they can tell if it is too soon or too late, and suggest a re-test on an earlier/later day. Then we wait again for the results and hope that my uterus is receptive on the second biopsy. If so then we do the FET on that date. I'm hoping that the results of this first biopsy show I was receptive, and we can just move forward :thumbup: But if not, we do the second test, and use their suggested protocol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok, I think it is very similar to the Yale endometrial function test. I came across it the other day on a blog. They are testing for cyclins, which are proteins. Here is a paper on it that has a really good explanation:
> 
> https://www.med.yale.edu/obgyn/kliman/resources/FTM EFT.pdf
> 
> I wonder if these are the same proteins yours is testing. Fascinating stuff!! It's pretty amazing how they can pinpoint the time that your endometrium is receptive to implantation.Click to expand...

Yes! Very similar I think! Definitely cool stuff. I just want my results back!!! LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks everyone- I'm hopeful!

Ash- Don't know when I'm getting AF, but from what the doctors are estimating- we may have our FET the same day... you said my embies are good quality.. are they? I thought AA was the best... AB and BB seem 'OK'. I hope I"m wrong! 

and MoBaby- Thanks for the clarification! I was nervous when they told me that they're only checking me during medicated cycle like 3 times... def thought they'd miss my Ovulation! What estrogen pills were you on.. they said i'll be on two pills a day for two weeks... then the third week I pick the day I want the FET. And.. I have to be on PIO.. is that for 10 weeks like the suppositories?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! Welcome to the new members. I hope everyone is doing well. 

I started lupron today and will take my last BC tonight. Then I have an apt for a baseline us on Wednesday. I'm excited to get the ball rolling on this cycle! 

I have a question for you ladies. For those of you who were or are on lupron, where do you inject it? For ivf #1, they told me to inject in my thigh. That's what we did this morning because they didn't tell us where to inject it this time. I've heard of others injecting it in their belly. Does anyone know if it makes a difference where it's injected? I emailed my ivf coordinator this morning, but she didn't email me back.


----------



## BabyD225

I've only ever injected in my stomach- within two inches of my belly button.. gets really sore but I was told not to use my thigh or arms or butt unless it was for the PIO... hope that helps!


----------



## MoBaby

I injected in my belly also. Thigh is okay but don't get into muscle :)


----------



## Mells54

I put Luprom in my belly as well.


----------



## ashknowsbest

baby - another cycle buddy would be awesome! I think your quality embryos are great, if they're not then I'm screwed because I think mine was a BC or something like that .... eeck! 

lucie - I also injected in my belly, each time. I was told I could do it in my thigh but idk that seemed like it would hurt more to me for some reason. I'm not sure it matters though ?


----------



## L4hope

Lucie I was told belly or thigh. Funny that ash thought the thigh would hurt more and I thought the belly would hurt more so I used my thigh! :haha: I used my thigh for all stim shots and trigger. The only one that was different was PIO. Since its IM they had me use the tush. You should be just fine!


----------



## Em260

Mo - good luck tomorrow!! Fx for a smooth transfer! 

Lucie - I did all of my injects in the belly too. I also thought the thigh sounded painful:shrug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for the tips ladies! We did the first shot in my thigh this am and all day that leg has ached pretty badly. I think we will try the belly tomorrow.


----------



## mercyme

Returning to boards after 15 months! 

Had successful IVF round in Nov 2010, froze two 5-day blasts. Fast fwd -- now, we have a delicious, sweet, chatty 20 month old. And we did an FET with our two frosties last Friday.

Driving myself a little mad with dollar store pg tests. 
Here's this afternoon's pic. Hoping its real, not a chemical, that I can trust it. 
On left is yesterday, on right is today. Thoughts?
Husband says he has no faith in cheap tests, waiting for blood test on Wed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies! We did the first shot in my thigh this am and all day that leg has ached pretty badly. I think we will try the belly tomorrow.

Lucie- I always did Lupron in the thigh. Sometimes it bothered me for a bit, but the majority of the time it was fine. I found it to be easier than the belly because of the angle.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mercy- a line is a line! I can't wait to see more results from you! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies! We did the first shot in my thigh this am and all day that leg has ached pretty badly. I think we will try the belly tomorrow.

Belly all the way!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Tomorrow MoBaby!!!!


----------



## mossip

Good luck Mo! I hope it all goes well :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope things go well today Mo!


----------



## everhopeful

Good luck today Mo!!

Mercy- I see a line. Congrats!!


----------



## mercyme

Thanks for letting me join in the thread. 

Mo, good luck! Transfer day is so exciting!

Lucie, I did belly for lupron. Most of the time it didnt hurt , during or after. Sometimes a little stingy, never sore.


----------



## mossip

I've got a question for you. How much does EC And transfer actually hurt? People tell me it doesn't but I think they are just saying it as not to scare me but I need to know so I can prepare and I know you girls will tell the truth! I'm due EC on the 9th May and I'm actually dreading it!! Xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

mossip said:


> I've got a question for you. How much does EC And transfer actually hurt? People tell me it doesn't but I think they are just saying it as not to scare me but I need to know so I can prepare and I know you girls will tell the truth! I'm due EC on the 9th May and I'm actually dreading it!! Xxx


Transfer for me was pain free. For both my ECs I was put under. When I woke, I had AF type cramps that lasted about a day. I did have a bit of soreness/pain that lasted a few days more, but both times I developed a mild case of ohss. I took Tylenol and used a heating pad and I was ok. It's not the most comfortable feeling, but it's not the worst pain ever either. I had much more pain after my lap than I did after either of my ECs.


----------



## mossip

Thank you :). Yeah my lap was horrific! So if its less pain than that I should be ok :). Xxx


----------



## mercyme

EC was somewhat painful a day or two after, 
I was well medicated day of. 

Transfer was fine, barely felt it. thanks, valium! IUI hurt much worse.


----------



## Em260

Mercy - I definitely see a line congrats! :happydance: 

Mossip - I had some cramping and soreness after my first EC but tylenol did the trick. I have way more pain with AF every month and it's not even close to pain from my Lap. Second EC was so easy and I felt great. I haven't made it to transfer yet so no advice there.


----------



## alicatt

EC- hurt
me for a few extra days the first time.. I guess my ovary was hiding and they had to press down on my stomach to get it in place. I was out for it though so nine the wiser. My FS gave me some Vicodin for the pain and I barely used it. transfer was a breeze, thanks to the Valium! Just try to take it easy after EC as you will have some pain, but nothing compared to lap surgery. I've had 2 of those and they were 10x worse!

Mo.. GL with your transfer today!

Mercy.. I saw the line! Try testing with a higher quality test like First Response Early Result with FMU (first pee) as it should be more reliable! Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## Mells54

GL today Mo!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Mo!!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck today Mo!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - Good luck today!


----------



## MoBaby

Just had transfer of one beautiful hatching blast! I'll post a pic later... The clinic usually thaws the two that are together first b/c one isn't as good and one didn't fully expand but we are refeezing it b/c it may be okay according to embryologist and re. So we had 1 strong frostie and 1 so so left for siblings :) rest time! I'll post pic later.


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - that's brilliant!! Congrats on being PUPO!! Xx


----------



## mossip

Congrats On being PUPO Mo! Xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo - that is great news hun! congrats on being PUPO!

I am glad to hear about the EC stories and ET...as my uterus is retroverted so I am concerned my ET will be difficult!

Mercy - congrats hun! Let us know when you test again!


----------



## MoBaby

I just got some great news! My other blast reexpanded completely when the embryologist went to freeze it so it was refrozen and is a great frozen blast!! Yay!


----------



## Em260

Mo - yay great news on the transfer and :cold: !!! Rest up! I would love to see the pic later!


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies, care for a new member?:flower:

Am on my first IVF shot after several clomid cycles, 2 iui and one medicated cycle no iui cycle. We have been TTC #1 since February 2010. I got to know i have PCOS in December 2010 which was news to me as i don't have any of the symptoms. My period is always on point (30 days.) 

So my IVF journey started on April 3 with BCP for 3 weeks ending on April 23. Had my baseline/cd 21 scan today and all seems good so i get the nod to start buserelin (suprefact) 0.5ml daily. Having my next appointment on May 11

Will read up about everyone on the thread to catch up everyone's progress:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Mo great news on your transfer and frosty!! Now rest relax and laugh a lot! :)

Welcome Sekky, hope IVF does the trick for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Pic of my baby :) (both are same embryo)
https://i.imgur.com/35pR9s9l.jpg

sorry pic is so big!


----------



## Mells54

Awesome Mo! I love seeing the embryo pics, and yours looks great!


----------



## alicatt

Mo - Fantastic news!!! Great pictures too :) :yipee: Happy to hear that both of your blasts are looking good, and it is good to know that they can re-freeze! I did not know that. :thumbup: Congrats on being PUPO!!

Sekky - welcome!! My history is in my signature.. I'm hoping and praying that everything is fine and I'll be doing a FET in a few weeks time.

Happy Saturday everyone! :hug:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - congrats on being PUPO. What a great picture!! :thumbup:

Welcome to the new members!


----------



## mercyme

Gorgeous embie there, Mo!! Sounds like it went really well. 
Looking forward to hearing more good news. 

I tested yesterday am. The line didn't seem much darker, then in the afternoon, I saw a tinge of color when I wiped, which made me feel panicky. I keep thinking that its a chemical. Worried. So, I'm not going to test anymore and will wait for the blood test.


----------



## MoBaby

mercy those dollar store test are horrible for progression and for early testing. when my friend was pg she had a very faint line on it and her beta the next day was well over 200...spotting is normal also. dont freak out just yet :)


----------



## mercyme

Thanks so much, Mo! How are you feeling today?


----------



## MoBaby

fine so far :) just relaxing.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Hope everyone had a good weekend 

Welcome new members :hi: Good luck with your cycles 

Mo, Congratulations on being PUPO yay! :happydance: Great news about your other frosties woo hoo! Good luck for your 2ww. When is OTD? xx

AFM, Started buserelin injections today! yay :happydance: Ready to get the ball rolling xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ever have you had any update on your blood work? :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy - yah for starting injections!! Brilliant!!
Not had any news yet! They told me to call after lunchtime.
No bleeding so hoping all is going to plan. Trying to stay positive but we'll soon find out!! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd. Don't know how you have got through the weekend not knowing. Hopefully it will all be confirmed this afternoon and you can really start to enjoy getting the BFP. :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

OTD is may 3rd. About to go do my last HCG booster shot. So no real testing for at least a week! :) Ever really hoping for great news! No bleeding is fantastic!


----------



## Sandy83

will you be testing early? xx


----------



## MoBaby

I think I may test trigger out...IDK... RE said I could test monday or tuesday next week and told me if the line is getting darker its positive (like I didnt know lol).. I think the HCG will be with me until tuesday but I would be 4 weeks a week fom today so I would think the line to start being darker from pregnancy over the weekend. So maybe (I mean probably) :)


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend
> 
> Welcome new members :hi: Good luck with your cycles
> 
> Mo, Congratulations on being PUPO yay! :happydance: Great news about your other frosties woo hoo! Good luck for your 2ww. When is OTD? xx
> 
> AFM, Started buserelin injections today! yay :happydance: Ready to get the ball rolling xx

Very exciting Sandy!!!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> I think I may test trigger out...IDK... RE said I could test monday or tuesday next week and told me if the line is getting darker its positive (like I didnt know lol).. I think the HCG will be with me until tuesday but I would be 4 weeks a week fom today so I would think the line to start being darker from pregnancy over the weekend. So maybe (I mean probably) :)

I'm so excited for you MoBaby!!!


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:



> Sandy - yah for starting injections!! Brilliant!!
> Not had any news yet! They told me to call after lunchtime.
> No bleeding so hoping all is going to plan. Trying to stay positive but we'll soon find out!! Xx

Crossing Fingers for you ever!!! You have the patience of a SAINT!!! Keep us posted!! xoxo


----------



## everhopeful

Results in- went from 33 to 165.

My fs is really happy with that!! 

Got my scan booked for 1st May.. Hoping I get to that date without any hiccups!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - 3rd may has always been my favourite day of the year!! Hoping it brings all your dreams too... Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ever your results are great!!!! thats an awesome increase!! You are preggo! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Woo hoo ever! yay for doubling numbers :happydance: xx


----------



## L4hope

Ever that's a fantastic beta!!! Congrats! 

Sandy wonderful news that you are on the way to your bfp!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ever - you must be so relieved. And over-the-moon excited! Yeah :happydance:

Sandy - wonderful that you're getting started. 

Mo - can't wait to start line spotting! :winkwink:


----------



## Em260

Ever - yay!!! That is a great increase :happydance: 

Sandy - so exciting you're getting started!!

Mo - I'm testing out my trigger this time too hehe ;). How much HCG are the boosters that you're doing?


----------



## MoBaby

I did a 5,000 one on the 16th then 2,500 on the 19th and 2,500 today and thats it. RE said its supposed to force the corpus luteum to make more progesterone.


----------



## mercyme

Ever, that's so exciting! Fx for a sticky little bean!! Did you pick up a positive line at home? Or did you wait for the blood test?

Sandy, good luck!

I'm feeling pessimistic & a little down. I've seen some light pink when I wipe, so now I worry every time I go to the bathroom. Beta on Wednesday afternoon, trying to be patient.


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd for you mercy :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Mercy - hopefully it's nothing. Fx for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ever - that is so awesome. Congrats hun.

Sandy - yipee for getting started.

Mercy - hun I do hope it is nothing. Maybe implantation bleeding?

AFM - I will be going in to the drs for a scan to see if my cyst is gone....hopefully it is and I can start my stims on Friday.


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd you get good news from your scan :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

Ttc hope you get a good report!!


----------



## Em260

ttc - fx for you that the cyst is gone!!


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc- really hope your cyst is gone!!

Mercy - yes got a positive home test, it was a little light so went for the betas. 
It is very common to have spotting through pregnancy. Hoping everything is 100% for you!! When do you do beta? Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Results in- went from 33 to 165.
> 
> My fs is really happy with that!!
> 
> Got my scan booked for 1st May.. Hoping I get to that date without any hiccups!
> 
> Xx

FABULOUS!!! That is a great jump in 2 days :happydance: I would be happy too :) Anything above doubling in 48 hours is what you want to see. :thumbup: Happy BFP!!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I did a 5,000 one on the 16th then 2,500 on the 19th and 2,500 today and thats it. RE said its supposed to force the corpus luteum to make more progesterone.

WOW.. cool.. I didn't know that! Nice! FX'd for a BFP next week :thumbup:


Sandy - :yipee: for starting!!! WOHOO!!

TTC - looking forward to a good report from you!!! FX'd!

Mercy - FX'd that your BETA is good! I'm sure it will be, a little spotting is perfectly normal. The little bean needs to implant and that often causes some light bleeding. 

AFM - Just waiting for my biopsy results :coffee: It is supposed to come in this week. I'm stuck at home this week as they install hardwood floors on my second floor so I'm hoping that we get the results later in the week, and that the hardwood flooring guys finish by Wed/Thurs. We'll see! FX'd for a good result on my biopsy. I'm getting anxious to start my real FET!! In the mean time I'm doing my lupron shot. I hate how it makes me feel :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

ever - yay for a good beta! 

sandy - awesome you're starting! 

mercy - lots of women spot and have cramps, I'm keeping my FX'd for you that all is well! 

ttc - I hope you get to start! 

AFM - still doing lupron and BCP's...boring stuff!


----------



## Mells54

Ever, great betas!!!

Sandy, congrats on getting started...time will fly until the 2WW!

Ali, hang in there...I'm sure you are anxious. I would be too.

Ash, how long before baseline?

Mercy, I hope you get good news. Spotting isn't always bad.

TTC, hope that cyst is long gone...

Hi to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey girls...can anyone reassure me "beta-wise". Had an ultrasound this morning and everything is where it should be according to doctor. I'm just worried about beta number. I was at 1317 this past Thursday, and today's number is 2033. Is that ok? I had a much bigger number calculated based on the "doubling every 48 hours" theory. I'm 5 weeks 6 days.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - they told me to call on day 1 of my lupron period so if that goes accordingly I should have that on the 27th and so baseline on the 29th :) I can't wait to get started started! The BCP's are really starting to do a number on me now emotionally. I watched Life of Pi yesterday and I was pretty much crying through the whole thing! 

turkey - I've never been in a situation to get a beta but I wouldn't stress about it too much. If the doctor isn't worried and they did a scan and everything is where it should be I would just sit back, relax and enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## alicatt

Ash - getting close now!! I hear you with respect to all the BCP and Lupron messing you up. I have been on Lupron for about 10-11 days now and I'm an emotional basketcase! Can't wait for the results of the biopsy to come in so we can get moving :thumbup: FX'd that you get to start ASAP too :)

Turkey - I've never gotten that far along, so I don't know whether it is a good beta or not? I do know that the doubling does start to slow as things progress, but I'm not sure at what time that should happen? I'd say if the FS is happy and didn't say anything worrisome, then you should be fine. If you are worried then you can always call and ask! :thumbup: I do that all the time, ask crazy questions of my FS and the nurse. I think they expect it now. My FS just says.. you know what you are too much like me. Needing to know everything! He laughs now. :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

turkey i would be a little concerned honestly because your beta didnt even double over 4 days period of time. it shouldn't start slowing down just yet until its much higher. Did you see the yolk sac today? Should have seen that at 5w6d. Really keeping fx for you. maybe its vanishing twin syndrome to explain the numbers? I hate you are in beta battle! when do you go back? If your RE was happy then you should be too and not worry until RE says to :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Turkey - wish I could help you with that one but I just don't know.

Ali - I hope you get your news earlier in the week rather than later.

ash - I know the boring stuff is soooooooo boring...LOL

AFM - I still have the cyst. I am so over it and frustrated!!!! The cyst is at 14mm....I am waiting to hear back from my RE to see what she wants me to do, which is probably to continue on the medication that I have been on for the past 14 days already!


----------



## MoBaby

ttc i am sorry :( maybe if your estrogen is low enough at this point you can start stims? is that smaller than last week?


----------



## Edamame

Turkey- I haven't gotten that far but hopefully it is all ok! Definitely call your doctor!

TTC- so sorry to hear the cyst is still there, can they change your meds or dosage?

Mo- congrats on being PUPO! 

Sekky- welcome and good luck!

Mercy- hope everything turns out ok- as others have said spotting is very common. fx'd for you!

Ever- congrats on the doubled beta! Will they do another one or do you have to wait for the scan?

L4hope! How's your pregnancy going?

Ali- so glad you get to get started even though the results aren't back yet, hopefully they will be just right and you can continue!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks everybody. I did the call the RE and I spoke to the nurse (I think) who sent me my results. She said it was on the low side, but that it was more important that we saw the yolk sac today, and that the number WAS rising. I'm definitely worried, but there's not much I can do until my next appt. which is a week from today. We should be able to see the heartbeat by then. The girl I spoke to didn't seem overly concerned, and my doc can't be too concerned if he doesn't want to see me til next week, right?

MoBaby...I don't know too much about "vanishing twin syndrome"...wouldn't the number go down if that was the case? 

When I got the initial low beta of 37.5 a girlfriend told me not to "borrow worry". I'm going to try to take her advice...thanks again everybody.


----------



## MoBaby

The number would not necessarily go down but it may not double like it should or appear to not double like it should due to the 2nd embryo not producing HCG any longer. Then what usually happens the next set of betas are much higher and show normal doubling patterns. Just dont worry until the RE tells you to :)


----------



## L4hope

Turkey I'm sorry you are having concerning beta numbers. I would call my clinic and ask them about it. They should be upfront with you and let you know if there's cause for concern. It's good that the ultrasound went well. :hugs:

Ttc that is so annoying your cyst hasn't gone away! Hopefully your doctor has a good plan to get this thing taken care of so you can start stims. 

Ali, results this week..yay!! I'm sure it has felt like forever to get this point. Your fet is truly right around the corner now!!! 

Edamame transfer this week for you! Are you getting excited? Thanks for asking about me. I'm just plugging along at this point, still very anxious at times wanting everything to be ok. Now that I'm officially at my OB the appointments are 4 weeks apart and no ultrasound until 20 weeks. At times it feels like torture! I think if you've gone through fertility treatment you should get monitored more closely and definitely more ultrasounds!! But nooo...apparently now I'm a "normal" pregnant person. Yeah right! But all in all everything seems to be going well and as it should.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo it is down about 2mm from about 4 days ago and a bit more than 1/2 its size from when we originally found it.


----------



## Edamame

L4hope said:


> Edamame transfer this week for you! Are you getting excited? Thanks for asking about me. I'm just plugging along at this point, still very anxious at times wanting everything to be ok. Now that I'm officially at my OB the appointments are 4 weeks apart and no ultrasound until 20 weeks. At times it feels like torture! I think if you've gone through fertility treatment you should get monitored more closely and definitely more ultrasounds!! But nooo...apparently now I'm a "normal" pregnant person. Yeah right! But all in all everything seems to be going well and as it should.

Yes, so excited, Friday still feels forever away! Work this week is insane too, not the best time when it is so hard for me to concentrate! 

I agree- fertility treatment should get us extra ultrasounds to make up for the stress and frustration we went through before!


----------



## mercyme

Turkey, I hope that your scan turns up good news. Mo's explanation is really interesting -- and logical. 

Edamame -- you're scheduled to do the FET on Friday?

Ttc -- I forgot about those annoying, hormone-interfering cysts! Hope it shrivels up fast & that the meds help. 

L4hope -- congrats on getting all the way to that point, even if it is irritating. I remember going from being super-monitored & rather spoiled at my fertility clinic, to being just another OB patient. I felt pouty! :winkwink:

Allicat -- good luck with biopsy!

I'm just waiting for Wednesday. ....


----------



## Edamame

mercyme said:


> Turkey, I hope that your scan turns up good news. Mo's explanation is really interesting -- and logical.
> 
> Edamame -- you're scheduled to do the FET on Friday?
> 
> Ttc -- I forgot about those annoying, hormone-interfering cysts! Hope it shrivels up fast & that the meds help.
> 
> L4hope -- congrats on getting all the way to that point, even if it is irritating. I remember going from being super-monitored & rather spoiled at my fertility clinic, to being just another OB patient. I felt pouty! :winkwink:
> 
> Allicat -- good luck with biopsy!
> 
> I'm just waiting for Wednesday. ....

Yes- we're transferring two again (that will leave two frosties left). I had an endometrial biopsy and have been doing acupuncture, hoping that those combined with PIO and delestrogen will help it work this time!


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies! Wow the thread moves so fast!

Ever: yay for your increasing beta!

Mo: congrats on being PUPO

Turkey: try nt to worry too much.. As the rest have said, if your RE is motto worried then maybe things are moving fine :hugs:

Ttc: sorry that the cyst is still there.. Hope your RE has a plan for u :hugs:

Sandy: yay that things are moving along!

Edamame: excited for u! 

Sekky: warm welcome :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone out


----------



## Em260

ttc - ugh so sorry about the cyst. Maybe they will let you go ahead this cycle since it is so much smaller? 

Turkey - I don't know much about betas but Mo's explanation makes sense. I think it's a good sign that your Dr. isn't worried. Fx for you! 

Edamame - yay good luck on Fri!!

Ali - hope your biopsy results are in soon! 

AFM - I have a consult set up with my RE today to discuss IVF#3 in June


----------



## MoBaby

Em your discussing ivf before finding out if the Iui worked? Hopefully you won't need it!!:)


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> ttc - ugh so sorry about the cyst. Maybe they will let you go ahead this cycle since it is so much smaller?
> 
> Turkey - I don't know much about betas but Mo's explanation makes sense. I think it's a good sign that your Dr. isn't worried. Fx for you!
> 
> Edamame - yay good luck on Fri!!
> 
> Ali - hope your biopsy results are in soon!
> 
> AFM - I have a consult set up with my RE today to discuss IVF#3 in June

TTC.. ditto about the cyst, although that is pretty small, I think I've seen other women move forward with a cycle with a cyst like that, but maybe it was an IUI? What about going in and removing it? Is that a possibility?

Turkey - yep I've heard of the vanishing twin.. I think you just need to wait it out. Stress :wacko: it is not easy going through this. So FX'd everything is fine! :thumbup:

Edamame - not long now.. just a few more days!! WOHOO!

Em - you are having a consult about IVF #3 already? But aren't you in the 2WW? I'm hoping you don't need IVF #3!!

AFM - I feel like a broken record.. STILL waiting for biopsy results. It has been 2.5 weeks now, UGH. In a way it is probably good that they are delayed, as I'm having hardwood floors installed and I'm not sure I should be disappearing during that install. If I do get the call, I'll just have to tell the installers that they have to come in late that day I guess :shrug: I don't want to delay any more than I have to for this next FET!!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Em your discussing ivf before finding out if the Iui worked? Hopefully you won't need it!!:)

Thanks! IUIs have such low odds of working, I think my RE quoted 10% per cycle, so not holding out much hope. I saw my RE during the monitoring for this cycle and started bombarding him with questions :haha: so he said let's set up a consult. I'm the type of person that needs a plan :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

This Tww is driving me crazy already lol! I'm going out shopping. I really should have gone into work tomorrow-Friday but re said no radiation and since I work in radiology dh took that as dont go to work :( but I'm going to go occupy a few hours. 
Symptoms: none really. Headache last night/this am and my tummy is blah. Gagged more than usual brushing my teeth. Maybe it's all in my head :)

Ali: I hope the test come back by end of week! Can't believe how long you have had to wait!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - I'm sure that if your fs didn't have any concerns then you shouldn't either!! I've found quite a few websites that say we mustn't live by beta numbers. Many very healthy pregnancies have low betas. Once an ultrasound can be done they are far more reliable than betas!! Hang in there and try to relax for your LO!!

Mo - great signs!! Love the idea of hitting the shops. I go mad in the 2ww!! 

Ali- hope you get results soon, be great if they are on before the end of the week! New floors sound fab! Just in time for a crawling little one!! :)

Em- 10% is 10%!! Hope it's you!! Still I understand wanting to have a plan. I'm a plan girl!

Hope everyone else is ok.

It's actually a beautiful day here in the uk - you don't get many of them so got to enjoy them when they come around! Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - I hope the results come in ASAP so you know what's going on. Being in limbo is no fun!

Em - I'm a girl that needs a plan too. Nothing wrong with that! I do hope the IUI works for you though!

Mo - FX'd those little symptoms mean it worked! 

AFM - I don't know if I told you girls but my OH got a great job offer in San Francisco so were most likely moving. Well I called my insurance company to see how that effects my IVF coverage and I pretty much don't get any there. So....I called my doctor's IVF coordinator lady to try and see if we can switch this to an IVF cycle instead of FET. She's supposed to call me back at some point today to discuss. What a pain!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - I hope the results come in ASAP so you know what's going on. Being in limbo is no fun!
> 
> Em - I'm a girl that needs a plan too. Nothing wrong with that! I do hope the IUI works for you though!
> 
> Mo - FX'd those little symptoms mean it worked!
> 
> AFM - I don't know if I told you girls but my OH got a great job offer in San Francisco so were most likely moving. Well I called my insurance company to see how that effects my IVF coverage and I pretty much don't get any there. So....I called my doctor's IVF coordinator lady to try and see if we can switch this to an IVF cycle instead of FET. She's supposed to call me back at some point today to discuss. What a pain!

ASH - that is understandable. I believe that the only reason IVF is covered right now for you is that you live in NY. The state mandates that you be giving infertility coverage, most of the other states don't have that mandate. So stay where you are until you are finished with TTC if possible. I know that makes moving to SF an issue. Or maybe the job is so great that it would cover the cost of IVF? 

AFM - my FS got an email stating that we'd get the results this week. But unfortunately the lab was not any more specific! :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

It doesn't make sense to not move but if we can do our last two IVF's that are covered by insurance before we leave and keep the frosties that would be ideal.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash that sounds like a good plan. Would you do two back to back to get the frosties? Insurance companies are dumb. I hate mine!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> It doesn't make sense to not move but if we can do our last two IVF's that are covered by insurance before we leave and keep the frosties that would be ideal.

Yep.. get lots of frosties and then move!! FET's are way less expensive. OMG. Can they ship them across the country? I suppose they can, but you better find out! Special delivery.. frosties :cold: on its way. :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yes I'd try and do two back to back to get frosties. My thought is that even if they can't ship them (which I've been researching and that seems completely doable) I can always come back to NY for the transfer only and get the monitoring done at the clinic in San Fran. Also, if I have to give up my last IVF because of insurance coverage fine, but they say that most people get pregnant by their 3rd IVF and this would be it so I'd hate not to try at all with a fresh cycle ya know?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - will you stay with the same clinic in NY....I know you were thinking about switching...have you asked them if maybe they will do a different protocol with you?

Ali - I know this waiting must be so hard for you!! Like a tww but not ya know! I feel like this is just a big lesson in patience sometimes! Well my dr is more concerned with the fact that the cyst was estrogen producing so I think she is being very cautious!

AFM -I was told by my RE to go back in for another scan of the cyst on Thursday which would have my start date for stimming on Monday....My anniversary in on Thursday the 2nd and because I have to be in Florida and away from my DH for stimming I opted to stay on the meds till Monday and head to florida on Friday, so me and DH can celebrate our anniversary together. This is of course providing that the damn cyst will be small enough by Monday!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - I'm really not sure at this point. We were going to do PGD with the next full blown IVF cycle so if we do the PGD this cycle and find out that there is something wrong with egg quality and not the protocol I will probably stay at this clinic because they do have great success rates. If the PGD comes back and it's normal then I will most likely switch but it's cheaper I'm assuming to drive the embryos across town then to ship them across the country. These are all the things I need to speak with them about when they call today. And my doctor doesn't seem to want to do a different protocol because I do respond well to the long lupron but I guess we'll see what happens.

I really hope your cysts gets itself figured out soon so that you can get started and spend your anniversary with your DH!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> ttc - I'm really not sure at this point. We were going to do PGD with the next full blown IVF cycle so if we do the PGD this cycle and find out that there is something wrong with egg quality and not the protocol I will probably stay at this clinic because they do have great success rates. If the PGD comes back and it's normal then I will most likely switch but it's cheaper I'm assuming to drive the embryos across town then to ship them across the country. These are all the things I need to speak with them about when they call today. And my doctor doesn't seem to want to do a different protocol because I do respond well to the long lupron but I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> I really hope your cysts gets itself figured out soon so that you can get started and spend your anniversary with your DH!

I can't say for sure, but I think that shipping your embryos cross country is doable, the issue is keeping them cold, and long enough to get them from NY to SF. I had :spermy: shipped from ATL and it comes in a special cryro frozen canister. The sperm bank owned the canister and shipped the :spermy: to the lab, then they transferred them to their cryro freezer. When I was looking into doing an ICI (intra-cervical insemination) in my own home, they would ship to your address, and the :spermy: would be frozen for up to 7 days. If I didn't return the canister in 10 days they would start charging me for the canister, kind of like a late fee. Anyway, I never did do this, but I did research it. I would assume that you could rent a canister and ship the embryos overnight from NY to SF, providing that the freeze is the same? :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Ash - wow, congrats on the move! Sorry about your insurance, that stinks :(. Sounds like a good plan to do embryo banking before you leave. I did two back to back cycles last fall. It sounds like a lot but you sort of get into a groove once you start the first one. We did PGD too and the results come back pretty quickly so you'll know before you start the 2nd cycle. 

ttc - fx your cyst is smaller on Monday! So frustrating but it's good your Dr. is being cautious in case the cyst would interfere with stimming. 

AFM - had my consult with my RE. He thinks I should try one more IUI next month so that I've hit the typical three tries at IUI before IVF. I kind of want to take May off but he was pretty convincing. He said all of the data on success with IUI is with 3 tries and if I was his daughter he would want me to try one more time. If that doesn't work we'll move on to IVF/ICSI with PGD in June. We'll biopsy and freeze the embryos and then do a FET in July.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I heard from the coordinator. Aetna did approve the switch in cycles. We're going forward with the IVF, the prep month for the FET was the same as IVF so we're good to go. I have to call on CD 1 of my lupron period and then CD 3 blood work u/s and then we start with the stims. I'm happy to be doing this instead so that I can save my :cold:

I asked her about transferring embryos and she said that NY has some pretty strict laws on it so what's going to happen is that I'll have to come back for the transfers when we use the :cold:'s. It's not so bad. At least I can bank as many frosties as I can now that way when we're ready to try and have another baby or keep trying for number one it's $1500 instead of like $15,000. Plus my mom still lives in the area so when I come for the transfer I can just stay with her.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ash - wow, congrats on the move! Sorry about your insurance, that stinks :(. Sounds like a good plan to do embryo banking before you leave. I did two back to back cycles last fall. It sounds like a lot but you sort of get into a groove once you start the first one. We did PGD too and the results come back pretty quickly so you'll know before you start the 2nd cycle.
> 
> ttc - fx your cyst is smaller on Monday! So frustrating but it's good your Dr. is being cautious in case the cyst would interfere with stimming.
> 
> AFM - had my consult with my RE. He thinks I should try one more IUI next month so that I've hit the typical three tries at IUI before IVF. I kind of want to take May off but he was pretty convincing. He said all of the data on success with IUI is with 3 tries and if I was his daughter he would want me to try one more time. If that doesn't work we'll move on to IVF/ICSI with PGD in June. We'll biopsy and freeze the embryos and then do a FET in July.

Sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> So I heard from the coordinator. Aetna did approve the switch in cycles. We're going forward with the IVF, the prep month for the FET was the same as IVF so we're good to go. I have to call on CD 1 of my lupron period and then CD 3 blood work u/s and then we start with the stims. I'm happy to be doing this instead so that I can save my :cold:
> 
> I asked her about transferring embryos and she said that NY has some pretty strict laws on it so what's going to happen is that I'll have to come back for the transfers when we use the :cold:'s. It's not so bad. At least I can bank as many frosties as I can now that way when we're ready to try and have another baby or keep trying for number one it's $1500 instead of like $15,000. Plus my mom still lives in the area so when I come for the transfer I can just stay with her.

Interesting, I hadn't even considered legal issues! I was just thinking about keeping them :cold: :rofl: I'm glad you got everything worked out! YAY for starting an IVF cycle :happydance:

AFM - called the FS office, in the hopes that they had heard something. :nope: Not yet! It is frustrating as I have a bunch of obligations next week and some of them require me to work at home, and if I'm starting then I need to know what days I have to be in the office for monitoring! :wacko: So I can't schedule ANYTHING until I know what is going on. :growlmad: Maybe tomorrow? :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - :haha: I barely thought about the legal issues either! I'm just happy to be saving my frosties for when I have no more IVF's left. She said that sometimes aetna gives them a hard time about the PGD but I looked up the mandate and looked up what they covered and their criteria for covering it and one of the things was previous failed IVF cycles so I think I'll be okay. :)


----------



## mercyme

Ash, how complicated -- like IVF isn't complicated enough. But if you like your clinic & they have good results (apparently NY has awesome rates, as a state), then it really makes sense to return. FWIW, my RE said that the thawing & transfer are the most delicate parts of the whole operation, making the difference between success and failure. Sounds like you've got things under control, though.

ttc, sorry you're in limbo right now, frustrating! (ali, too!)

Em, good luck with the IUI. We did three, just b/c they were so cheap compared to IVF -- and b/c it took that long for my husband to warm to the idea of spending $$$ on IVF. 

I'm just waiting... and literally having nightmares about bleeding. Beta tomorrow. feeling scared :nope:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mercy - good luck tomorrow!

Ali - hope those results come back soon. What drama waiting for them while trying to plan your life. 

Ash - sounds like a great plan. Happy to hear you have it all sorted. As an aside, I loved in SF for five years before changing continents to Australia and absolutely loved it - it's a fantastic city. Good luck with the move!!


----------



## Mells54

TTC, I hope things look good with your cyst. :flower:

Ash, sounds like a plan. I think San Fran is beautiful, but being a NYer I had a hard time adjusting to life in Cali. Good luck! Moving is never easy! :plane:

Ali, waiting sucks. :growlmad:

Wanna, already in trimester 2...woohoo! :happydance:

Mercy, good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:

AFM, our donor had her initial appt today and here antral follicle count was "very, very good." She does have and IUD that needs to be removed, then once her AF shows we both get calendars. Looks like June! I'm getting excited. :yipee:


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow Mercy!!


----------



## L4hope

Ooh Mells, so exciting!! Yay!


----------



## Turkey16

mercyme said:


> Ash, how complicated -- like IVF isn't complicated enough. But if you like your clinic & they have good results (apparently NY has awesome rates, as a state), then it really makes sense to return. FWIW, my RE said that the thawing & transfer are the most delicate parts of the whole operation, making the difference between success and failure. Sounds like you've got things under control, though.
> 
> ttc, sorry you're in limbo right now, frustrating! (ali, too!)
> 
> Em, good luck with the IUI. We did three, just b/c they were so cheap compared to IVF -- and b/c it took that long for my husband to warm to the idea of spending $$$ on IVF.
> 
> I'm just waiting... and literally having nightmares about bleeding. Beta tomorrow. feeling scared :nope:

Good Luck tomorrow Mercy!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> TTC, I hope things look good with your cyst. :flower:
> 
> Ash, sounds like a plan. I think San Fran is beautiful, but being a NYer I had a hard time adjusting to life in Cali. Good luck! Moving is never easy! :plane:
> 
> Ali, waiting sucks. :growlmad:
> 
> Wanna, already in trimester 2...woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Mercy, good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, our donor had her initial appt today and here antral follicle count was "very, very good." She does have and IUD that needs to be removed, then once her AF shows we both get calendars. Looks like June! I'm getting excited. :yipee:

Mells!! This is very exciting! I didn't realize that you had chosen a definite donor! I still giggle every now & then about your "glamour shot" commentary. What an interesting and exciting adventure. Is your DH going to be out of the country in June?? I feel like you said he might be away while you're doing all this....still think it'll make an amazing story for the future babe/babes!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> ali - :haha: I barely thought about the legal issues either! I'm just happy to be saving my frosties for when I have no more IVF's left. She said that sometimes aetna gives them a hard time about the PGD but I looked up the mandate and looked up what they covered and their criteria for covering it and one of the things was previous failed IVF cycles so I think I'll be okay. :)

Hey Ash! That SF news is pretty exciting!! Is that a big move for you?? I'm not sure where you're at now. SF is an amazing city!!! Glad to hear that it seems you have your ducks in a row as far as the IVF/insurance situation goes!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> So I heard from the coordinator. Aetna did approve the switch in cycles. We're going forward with the IVF, the prep month for the FET was the same as IVF so we're good to go. I have to call on CD 1 of my lupron period and then CD 3 blood work u/s and then we start with the stims. I'm happy to be doing this instead so that I can save my :cold:
> 
> I asked her about transferring embryos and she said that NY has some pretty strict laws on it so what's going to happen is that I'll have to come back for the transfers when we use the :cold:'s. It's not so bad. At least I can bank as many frosties as I can now that way when we're ready to try and have another baby or keep trying for number one it's $1500 instead of like $15,000. Plus my mom still lives in the area so when I come for the transfer I can just stay with her.
> 
> Interesting, I hadn't even considered legal issues! I was just thinking about keeping them :cold: :rofl: I'm glad you got everything worked out! YAY for starting an IVF cycle :happydance:
> 
> AFM - called the FS office, in the hopes that they had heard something. :nope: Not yet! It is frustrating as I have a bunch of obligations next week and some of them require me to work at home, and if I'm starting then I need to know what days I have to be in the office for monitoring! :wacko: So I can't schedule ANYTHING until I know what is going on. :growlmad: Maybe tomorrow? :shrug:Click to expand...

I REALLY hope you hear GREAT news, and that you hear it tomorrow FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!! All the waiting will seriously drive a person bananas!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells - how exciting!! So when do you anticipate your transfer to be???


----------



## Edamame

Good luck Mercy! Really hoping for good news for you tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Mercy, Good luck for today :hugs:

Ash, sounds like you have a plan in place and hope the move goes smoothly for you :hugs:

Ali, Fx'd you get your results very soon :hugs:

Edamame, Not long now only 2 days for Transfer :happydance:

Em, Sounds like you got some good advice from your FS fx'd you won't have to do IVF :hugs:

Mells, woo hoo for getting a donor match :happydance: Great news that you can get started soon :hugs:

Mo, Hope you aren't driving yourself too :wacko: during the 2ww 

L4 & Wanna, hope you are progressing well with the pregnancies :hugs:

TTC, Fx'd that you can still proceed with this cycle good luck for monday :hugs:

Ever, Hope you are doing well and enjoying getting your BFP, when is your next appt and is it a scan or just b/w again? 

Turkey, Hope you are doing ok and not worrying too much :hugs:

sorry if i've missed anyone out :hugs:

AFM, no news just plodding along nicely with my injections hopefully time will fly and have scan on 15th May and hopefully start menopur injections on 16th May xx


----------



## Mells54

Turkey16 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> TTC, I hope things look good with your cyst. :flower:
> 
> Ash, sounds like a plan. I think San Fran is beautiful, but being a NYer I had a hard time adjusting to life in Cali. Good luck! Moving is never easy! :plane:
> 
> Ali, waiting sucks. :growlmad:
> 
> Wanna, already in trimester 2...woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Mercy, good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, our donor had her initial appt today and here antral follicle count was "very, very good." She does have and IUD that needs to be removed, then once her AF shows we both get calendars. Looks like June! I'm getting excited. :yipee:
> 
> Mells!! This is very exciting! I didn't realize that you had chosen a definite donor! I still giggle every now & then about your "glamour shot" commentary. What an interesting and exciting adventure. Is your DH going to be out of the country in June?? I feel like you said he might be away while you're doing all this....still think it'll make an amazing story for the future babe/babes!Click to expand...

Turkey, yes we picked a donor from the last bunch we received. She just seemed like the "right" one. She already has a son too so we know she is fertile. Her pictures were more natural and not posed. And, on thing that sealed the deal is that my DH couldn't get over how much she and I looked alike as children. She had a school picture from when she was about 7-8 years old and he thought we could be sisters. She also has a Masters degree in the same major as he does. Seems like she could be part of our family.
And yes DH is leaving this weekend. Not sure when he will be back but probably not until after summer is over. It will be an interesting adventure to say the least! 
We won't have dates until her AF shows, so still nothing definite yet...


----------



## alicatt

Mells - that is really exciting! Having been through a similar decision, I know what you mean when you say you just knew. I felt the same way about my final donor. He shone above everyone else. I bet it will be nice to get the calendar and start moving forward :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Mercy - good luck today!!

Mells - so exciting you're starting soon and great news about the donor's AFC too!


----------



## Sandy83

Wow Mells she sounds like the perfect match for you :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Mercy - I hope you get some good news today! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck today Mercy! I hope everyone else is doing well. 

My appointment this morning went well. Everything looks "quiet", which I guess is what they are looking for. They drew my blood and depending on what my estrogen levels come back as, I'm either starting the estrogen pills tonight or tomorrow. Also tomorrow we are reducing the lupron dose to half of what it is now. I go back next Wednesday for another blood draw and us to see how things are progressing.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Good luck today Mercy! I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> My appointment this morning went well. Everything looks "quiet", which I guess is what they are looking for. They drew my blood and depending on what my estrogen levels come back as, I'm either starting the estrogen pills tonight or tomorrow. Also tomorrow we are reducing the lupron dose to half of what it is now. I go back next Wednesday for another blood draw and us to see how things are progressing.

Great news! I'm still in waiting mode :coffee: I swear this is worse than the 2WW! :dohh:


----------



## Edamame

Lucie, that all sounds great! On the home stretch!


----------



## mercyme

Lucie, sounds familiar. Such a long process....

Was told that my insurance wouldn't cover the fast lab(?!), so unless I wanted to pay $274, I'd have to wait until tomorrow for results. Total crap. I've paid quite enough, so I'm waiting. Again. I'm so exhausted (can't sleep well since transfer, last night only 4 hrs broken sleep), the news made me cry. So, nothing til tomorrow.


----------



## mercyme

Mells, your description of your donor was so sweet. Sounds perfect for you!


----------



## Edamame

Argh, so sorry to hear that! Can't believe it is that expensive! How's the spotting? I hope you hear back early tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

mercy -really? WOW that is expensive. My FS always uses a 'fast lab' called Unilab I believe here in Boca Raton, FL. They charge me $55 per test, but it is wrapped into the bundle that I pay for the entire process. It includes the first BETA test, but additional ones are charged to me at $55.

I really hope the results are good! :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

That's just ridiculous Mercy!! Sorry you have to wait another tortuous day. I guess I was lucky with my clinic. They did their own processing right at the clinic. And god love them with my betas after my initial bfp, they got back to me within a couple hours knowing that I was on pins and needles. I think they wanted to know too after seeing me through this long process! Hope you hear early tomorrow!


----------



## mercyme

Thanks everyone! You're cheering me up. I had a meltdown when the tech told me that. Later I thought, Hang on, I paid a flat fee &
Didn't use my insurance, so she might be wrong. By then of course it was too late, but maybe I can get the results earlier in the day, rather than afternoon. 
Will definitely keep you all posted. I've been such a mess.


----------



## Mells54

Oh Mercy, I'm sorry. The waiting really stinks! Good luck!


----------



## Sandy83

Mercy so sorry you are having to wait, fx'd it's worth the wait :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Mercy - sorry you're still waiting :(. Fx for you today!!

Ali - any news?


----------



## Sandy83

Any news mercy? xx


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Mercy - sorry you're still waiting :(. Fx for you today!!
> 
> Ali - any news?

Nope :nope: I was thinking that if it is already 12:30 here, it is 6:30 in Spain, so unless they sent the results to my FS office and they just haven't called me, I'm thinking it will be tomorrow :sadangel:

Mercy - any news?


----------



## angelap1215

Hi and I have been TTC for the past 2 years. The first re I went to just started pumping with follistim. I didn't respond to it at all. He checked my levels and said my fsh was high, low estrogeb and i have low ovarian reserve. I was 41 at the time Then he prescribed dhea and I felt like a crazy woman on that. Well I tried it for 3 months and went back and started to do my 2nd ivf. Well I got 1 follicle and did a Er and it did not have an egg. I was heartbroken. So he informed us that we would have to do donor eggs. I really didn't feel that I could do that and my husband was just not having it. So, I started doing research and and I started taking supplements... melatonin,coq10, myinositol, folic acid and a multivitamin. Also, I changed re and went to Cooper Institute, Dr. Check. I started in February 2013 and body didn't respond to the follistim. Also, the b/w should my estrogen was low. So, he prescribed etrace and i took it until my next cycle. I still was taking my supplements. After my cycle started my instructions were 300 units of follostim, 75 menopur and 250 mcg prefilled syringe of ganirelix. I did this for about 2 weeks and only had 2 follicles. But I am thankful. I went in for my et on this past Monday. They saw 2 follicles but only one had an egg. But I was thankful. I was so nervous when the embryologist called the first day after et and she said the egg fertilized. So the next day she called and informed me that the egg was dividing normally and my transfer will be on Thursday. I was so excited. So this morning my husband and I went in to get our little embryo transferred. Yaaaa! The embryologist showed us the picture of the embryo and she said it is an ideal embryo less than 5% fragmentation. So it's done and now I am at my 2ww. I really think that the supplements and prayer helped me.


----------



## alicatt

angelap1215 said:


> Hi and I have been TTC for the past 2 years. The first re I went to just started pumping with follistim. I didn't respond to it at all. He checked my levels and said my fsh was high, low estrogeb and i have low ovarian reserve. I was 41 at the time Then he prescribed dhea and I felt like a crazy woman on that. Well I tried it for 3 months and went back and started to do my 2nd ivf. Well I got 1 follicle and did a Er and it did not have an egg. I was heartbroken. So he informed us that we would have to do donor eggs. I really didn't feel that I could do that and my husband was just not having it. So, I started doing research and and I started taking supplements... melatonin,coq10, myinositol, folic acid and a multivitamin. Also, I changed re and went to Cooper Institute, Dr. Check. I started in February 2013 and body didn't respond to the follistim. Also, the b/w should my estrogen was low. So, he prescribed etrace and i took it until my next cycle. I still was taking my supplements. After my cycle started my instructions were 300 units of follostim, 75 menopur and 250 mcg prefilled syringe of ganirelix. I did this for about 2 weeks and only had 2 follicles. But I am thankful. I went in for my et on this past Monday. They saw 2 follicles but only one had an egg. But I was thankful. I was so nervous when the embryologist called the first day after et and she said the egg fertilized. So the next day she called and informed me that the egg was dividing normally and my transfer will be on Thursday. I was so excited. So this morning my husband and I went in to get our little embryo transferred. Yaaaa! The embryologist showed us the picture of the embryo and she said it is an ideal embryo less than 5% fragmentation. So it's done and now I am at my 2ww. I really think that the supplements and prayer helped me.

So sorry you have been through so much! I too have been on a similar rollercoaster. Congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) I hope and pray that little bean sticks! :thumbup:


----------



## mercyme

Deep breath ... I'm officially pregnant!!!!!:bfp:
Feeling a bit crazy & relieved all at once. 
Beta = 415


----------



## mercyme

Angel, good luck with your perfect little embie!


----------



## alicatt

mercyme said:


> Deep breath ... I'm officially pregnant!!!!!:bfp:
> Feeling a bit crazy & relieved all at once.
> Beta = 415

AMAZING!!! :happydance: :headspin: YAYAY!!!! Congrats!! That is a nice strong BETA too :thumbup: What DPT were you at when you got that?


----------



## alicatt

UGH.. So I call my FS office and they say.. oh we aren't supposed to get those results until Friday (tomorrow). UMM.. Why didn't you tell me that last week? Then I wouldn't have been waiting for your call each day :wacko::nope: ARGH. OK well at least now I can relax and just wait for the call tomorrow (well kind of like what I've been doing each day this wee) :haha: I wanted to make an appointment to get my baseline done but she said we should wait for the results tomorrow :growlmad: I swear sometimes the staff at FS offices doesn't have a clue how crazed we are for news :wacko::haha:


----------



## MoBaby

yay mercy! ali how frustrating :( welcome angel. gl with the TWW! i hope you get your take home baby. that would be an amazing story! sounds like your embryo was top notch!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Mercy!

Welcome Angel. Good luck in your 2WW

Ali, ugg! Sorry, they are really trying your patience, but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger.

AFM, I don't have to have a mock cycle before my upcoming IVF cycle. I'm scheduled for a hysteroscopy on Tuesday to check things out. We're moving along now.


----------



## L4hope

Awesome beta Mercy!!! Congrats! 

Welcome Angel and good luck! Hope your little embie is getting cozy!!

Ali how annoying!! At least you know you'll get the results tomorrow FINALLY!

Mo how's the tww treating you? I forget, when will you start poas?


----------



## mossip

mercyme said:


> Deep breath ... I'm officially pregnant!!!!!:bfp:
> Feeling a bit crazy & relieved all at once.
> Beta = 415

Yey congrats :happydance: xxx


----------



## Edamame

Huge congrats Mercy! 

Angel, welcome and good luck!!

Ali, hope you great news tomorrow!!


----------



## MoBaby

tomorrow edamame! Good luck!!


----------



## angelap1215

Thank you ladies and I am soo nervous. But trying to stay relaxed :)


----------



## MoBaby

L4: Terrible! This is just torture. I have been testing out the booster (I took 2500 HCG on monday) and so far I still have a line. I am 5dp5dt. Hopefully it continues to stick around. I feel like I did last FET (nausea/stomach blah on and off, headache, sleepy) so hopefully thats a good sign and not in my head :) Having to take HCG is torture! RE said I could test starting monday which will be 14dpo but the lines should start to darken the next couple of days I would think even with the artificial HCG leaving my system. I am getting nervous but I believe it worked. I have to have a PMA!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mercy - congrats! That's a really high beta! :happydance:

Angel - welcome, and good luck during your 2ww. Hoping your little bean sticks!

Mo - can't wait to see your BFP!!!


----------



## Em260

Mercy - Congrats!!! :happydance: What a strong beta! Definitely worth the wait!

Mo - those symptoms sound promising! Hope that line keeps getting darker!

Ali - wow, can't believe they couldn't tell you that earlier this week. At least now you know tomorrow is the day!

Angel - welcome!

Edamame - good luck tomorrow!! Yay you're about to be PUPO!


----------



## L4hope

Mo I hope those symptoms are a sign if what's to come! Yeah the hcg booster does not help a poas addict! :haha: Pma is all you can do and just keep busy this weekend. 

Edamame good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck tomorrow Edamame!! I'm so excited for you!!

Congrats Mercy!!! Such wonderful news!!!

Things are moving along Mells!! This is great to hear!!!

Welcome Angel!!! Good luck to you!!

Hang in there MoBaby!! You can get through it!! Crossing EVERYTHING for you!!

Ali...they better call you tomorrow!!! Are you giving them a time limit before you start bugging them??

Sandy-glad to hear your "jabs" (I liked when Flowermal called them that!!) are going well!

Ever-when is your first ultrasound?? Hope you're feeling good.

Good luck to you Lucie...hopefully everything is progressing beautifully!

Ash-hope your plan is still in effect, and that Aetna will cover the PGD. I got a pleasant surprise today when I received a letter from them saying they approved our claim for the rescue ICSI that we opted to do. Initially they said that would NOT be covered. I didn't even know my RE sent a claim in...definitely a huge gift!! Maybe Aetna's not so bad! 

Em-one more IUI can't hurt, and as long as you have your back-up plan in place, it'll be easier to keep your PMA! 

Flowermal-thinking of you...hope you are feeling good. 

TTCBaby-what's the latest on the cyst??

Wanna & L4Hope-hope you're both feeling great!! 

Mossip...what's the latest with you? Hope you're well!

AFM...just trying to "hang in there" til my next u/s on Monday. Doing my best to think positive and not to "borrow worry". 

Sorry if I missed anybody or bolixed up your "status"! Sticky baby dust to everybody!! Thinking of you all!!! xoxo


----------



## angelap1215

MoBaby said:


> L4: Terrible! This is just torture. I have been testing out the booster (I took 2500 HCG on monday) and so far I still have a line. I am 5dp5dt. Hopefully it continues to stick around. I feel like I did last FET (nausea/stomach blah on and off, headache, sleepy) so hopefully thats a good sign and not in my head :) Having to take HCG is torture! RE said I could test starting monday which will be 14dpo but the lines should start to darken the next couple of days I would think even with the artificial HCG leaving my system. I am getting nervous but I believe it worked. I have to have a PMA!!

I hope


----------



## angelap1215

Sorry I am new to this MoBaby I hope and pray everything goes great for you.


----------



## angelap1215

Sorry I am new to this MoBaby I hope and pray everything goes great for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Edamame, Good luck for today, you will be PUPO very soon :hugs:

Mo, Fx'd this is your forever baby :dust:

Ali, Hope you get some good news today you have waited long enough! :hugs:

Mercy, Congratulations on your BFP :hugs:

Welcome Angela :hi:

Mells, sounds like you are on your way to getting started :hugs: 

Turkey, hope you can keep yourself busy over the weekend good luck for monday :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :kiss:

AFM, Injections are going fine making sure i'm drinking plenty as getting slight headaches. I seem to be really bloated not sure if its off the injections can't remember being like this last time but see how it goes. :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - hope you get some good news today!!

Mo - one week till OTD!! Feels like forever I know, hope it flies by for you!

Mercy - congrats on BFP that's brilliant news!!

Edamame - good luck for today! So exciting to be PUPO!!

Turkey - wishing you all the luck in the world for Monday!! Keep positive!!

Mells - glad everything is moving along..

AFM - I have my scan on Wednesday 1st May. 
All had been going great but woken up with sharp pains on my right hand side. Little worried that something is going wrong. Not sure if I should call my fs to see if I need to do anything or if this is just the start of a mc?
I've had an ectopic and lost my right tube so don't think it's that.. And my hcg more than doubled but I guess I shouldn't overlook it?
Trying to keep PMA but its hard... Just when I started to get excited....
Will just wait and see I guess..

Xx


----------



## mossip

I'm good Turkey :) I hope everything's going well
I went for my first scan yesterday and I start stimming tonight :). 
Sandy I've been really bloated too!
Ever I hope everything's fine and the pain Is just bubs letting you know it's there :hugs: 
Xxx


----------



## FirstTry

Hi All,

I'm reading your updates and hoping for the best. Just shooting up with estrogen until my lining check, which I think is May 3.

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Sandy83

Ever, Fx'd that everything is ok. It's hard not too worry about everything little thing in this whole process but as mossip said hopefully it's little bean letting you know it's there :hugs: xx


----------



## Mells54

Ever, I hope everything is ok.

Sandy, I love your new pic!

Hi Everyone!


----------



## Sandy83

Thought it would remind us all to have lots of PMA xx


----------



## MoBaby

..


----------



## Sandy83

Wow great pics mo, you definitely are a POAS addict! :haha: Fx'd this is it for you looking good so far :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

I cant stop testing! LOL. Last FET I only had like 2 boxes of FRER and I was like that is it! But I cant help it this time! I should never have bought those ICS.


----------



## Anxiously

Hi all! Been lurkin on this thread for a while, but laying low since since my last FET was cancelled due to poor lining. I had a final scan today to see if my lining has picked up and honestly I went in with the expectation that this will be another bust cycle. But my doc gave the green light for FET on Apr 30. Lining wasn't ideal as it was 7.5mm, but it seems to be the best I've had for the past few months. I've asked the doc to just give me the whole works of estrogen support for a final boost before transfer. So, now keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## Sandy83

Woo hoo anxiously that's great news. :hugs: this time next week you will be PUPO :happydance: xx


----------



## alicatt

Mo - your tests look good!! I can't tell if your booster is out of your system yet or not? :shrug: I guess you'll just have to keep :test: :haha: I think they are getting darker, and I doubt they would be this dark at this point if you weren't producing it on your own. So keep :test: and POAS and let us know!! I am cautiously optimistic that you are seeing a BFP!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - your pics look great! Just showed DH and he said "those look like ours". I first tested at 6dp5dt and my line was similar. I hope this is your BFP!!


----------



## Anxiously

Oh MoBaby CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Em260

Mo - tests are looking good! Fx for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Turkey - keep up the PMA hun....I have a good feeling for you!....I have a scan on my cyst on Monday to see if it is gone....if so then I will start stimming on Saturday.

Ever - I cant wait to hear about your scan....you are in a good position right now hun, with a great beta...I know the cramping is scary but try your hardest to stay relaxed and increase your water which might help. I know it is hard hun...I will continue to pray that all works out well.

mossip & sandy - sorry you are experiencing s/e, when is your estimated ER?

afm - waiting for my scan on Monday...hopefully cyst is gone!


----------



## Sandy83

ttc, my estimated ER is 29th May xx


----------



## Flowermal

Turkey, thinking of u too my ex-cycle buddy.. All the very best for your scan on Monday Hun! :hugs:

Mo, wow that's a nice string of tests! Hope that's ur BFP dear 

Ttc, FXed for u that cyst is gone dear

BIG Wave to all the ladies :flower:


----------



## L4hope

Edamame hope everything goes/went well today!!

Turkey try to keep yourself busy this weekend and no stressing!! The theme going is PMA!

Sandy, ugh the bloating is no fun, I definitely had that when stimming. At least it's for a good cause...getting lots of eggies!!!

Ever I know it's hard not to worry. Cramps can be very normal as long as they're not severe and accompanied with bleeding. Maybe you could call your doc just in case to see what they think. :hugs: hang in there!

Ttc my fingers are crossed that your pia cyst has gotten the hint and gone away!

Mo, holy poas'er!!! :haha: Love it! Definitely looks like the line is getting darker. Hope to see the trend continue for you!


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks all for words of support. I spoke to my fs and he was very reassuring!! Without any bleeding cramps and twinges are all very common so I'm just going to try relax, have a nice weekend and hope for the best on Wednesday when I have my scan!

Ali - did you hear anything?

Mo - the tests look darker. This must be your hcg... The trigger wouldn't make it get darker with time... Xx

Thank you everyone for your kind words today!! Where would we be without the wonderful understanding ladies on here???

Xx


----------



## alicatt

Hey Ladies!!! Quick post as I'm trying to wrap up for the weekend..

I finally heard.. I am cleared to do my FET!!! They don't have the official results yet, but they have a verbal 'NORMAL' from the lab in Spain. So I have an appointment on Monday to start my FET cycle!!! :yipee: :wohoo: So my uterus is receptive to implantation and we're ready to go! :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing well!!! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Quick post as I'm trying to wrap up for the weekend..
> 
> I finally heard.. I am cleared to do my FET!!! They don't have the official results yet, but they have a verbal 'NORMAL' from the lab in Spain. So I have an appointment on Monday to start my FET cycle!!! :yipee: :wohoo: So my uterus is receptive to implantation and we're ready to go! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!! Happy Friday!!!

Best news ever!!! WOOOOOT! So excited for you!!


----------



## Em260

Ali - yayyy!!! :happydance: Great news!!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

alicatt said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Quick post as I'm trying to wrap up for the weekend..
> I finally heard.. I am cleared to do my FET!!! They don't have the official results yet, but they have a verbal 'NORMAL' from the lab in Spain. So I have an appointment on Monday to start my FET cycle!!! :yipee: :wohoo: So my uterus is receptive to implantation and we're ready to go! :thumbup:
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!! Happy Friday!!!

That's great news! Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Great news ali, lets get this party started xx


----------



## MoBaby

ali thats great news!


----------



## L4hope

What a way to end the week Ali!! That's wonderful news! Before you know it you'll be pupo!!!


----------



## mercyme

Woohoo, alli! Exciting. 
Mo, I don't know what to make of those lines, but I'm really hopeful for you. 
Ever, looking forward to hearing about your scan. 

Sorry, I'm on my phone & it's hard to keep up with this fast moving thread.
I had second blood draw today, won't find out til Monday. Another test Monday. So exhausted, still having trouble sleeping. Is that a symptom? Lol. 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## MoBaby

Mercy yes that's normal. Thanks for looking at my pics. I don't know what to think either. Only thing I know is I'm scared!!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I'm so excited for you! What a great way to end the week.


----------



## Edamame

I'm home! Officially PUPO! I promise to do personals later, but for now my love and best wishes to you all!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Mercy yes that's normal. Thanks for looming at my pics. I don't know what to think either. Only thing I know is I'm scared!!!

Not being a POAS gal, I don't really understand all the pics, but in the last set 6dp DEFINITELY is darker than 5dp. Without a doubt!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone! I've been so worried, but now I know we're moving forward!!!

Mo.. I think your pics look good!! I'm betting your tests will only get darker!! :thumbup:

Looking forward to your updates.. I'm in such a tizzy that I can't remember who is doing what!! I just hope it's all positive!!!


----------



## Mells54

Edamame, congrats!!!!! Let the waiting begin!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats edamane!! :happydance::happydance:
ali and turkey I sure hope so. i am a bit of a POAS addict...I wish I could just wait until beta but I cant! and me having the week off work didnt help at all! I am a little crazy. I started to get a little doubtful tonight but I really need to stay hopeful!! Why cant TTC be easy?

Turkey: when is your next u/s. im sorry I cant remember your last update!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I think you either are a POAS addict or not! I love to wait it out, keeps me thinking the best for as long as possible! Of course, I've only had one BFP and that was a natural cycle.


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> I'm home! Officially PUPO! I promise to do personals later, but for now my love and best wishes to you all!

YAY EDAMAME!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Em260

Edamame - yay!! Glad everything went well and you're PUPO! :happydance: 

Mo - as a fellow POAS addict, I totally get it! Fx for you!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame!!! Yay for being PUPO!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - that is such great news hun! I am so sure you are soooo relieved! The biopsy was to check for implantation receptivity....did they do anything different to your lining before the biopsy? Does this mean that for your previous IVFs your lining was ok and maybe it was just the NK cells that hindered success?

ever - Im happy your FS calmed you a bit...enjoy your weekend.

edamame - that is so awesome hun....rest up and congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - the tests are looking promising. You're officially testing on Monday right? 

Ali - yay for finally getting the results! Woohoo! :happydance: 

So I'm getting started stiming on May 6th. I'm looking forward to it and my doctor actually changed my medications this time around. I'll be on follistim, menopur and ganerelix. Not sure what the last medication is but I'm going to assume that it replaces lupron ... ? I also am assuming that we're doing the anatgon protocol this time around. I guess he's hoping to get better eggs from the changes in medication. I'm hoping so too.


----------



## ashknowsbest

edamame - congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ash - I think that is great news that they changed your protocol...I have heard the antagonist protocol really helps with egg quality. The Ganirelix is the antagonist med which stops your from oving! So I will be like 2 days ahead of you if we see the cyst is gone on Monday.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> congrats edamane!! :happydance::happydance:
> ali and turkey I sure hope so. i am a bit of a POAS addict...I wish I could just wait until beta but I cant! and me having the week off work didnt help at all! I am a little crazy. I started to get a little doubtful tonight but I really need to stay hopeful!! Why cant TTC be easy?
> 
> Turkey: when is your next u/s. im sorry I cant remember your last update!

7:45 on Monday morning...never before have I been so eager for Monday to get here already!!


----------



## mercyme

Ooh, exciting stuff, turkey!

Mo, keep posting your lines. I want to see them get darker too. 
I picked up my first faint line 6dp5dt. But wasn't sure b/c it took longer than 2 min to show up. Got another faint line at 7dp5dt. Gave up poas b/c I feared a chemical & knew I had to get the actual numbers before feeling even remotely pg. My beta was 12dp5dt. I won't breathe easy until I see a heartbeat. (And even then...)

Edamame, congrats on being pupo! Waiting is frustrating but it's still an exciting time.


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats Edamame! My turn in 4 days :) lots of babydust to u!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - that is such great news hun! I am so sure you are soooo relieved! The biopsy was to check for implantation receptivity....did they do anything different to your lining before the biopsy? Does this mean that for your previous IVFs your lining was ok and maybe it was just the NK cells that hindered success?
> 
> ever - Im happy your FS calmed you a bit...enjoy your weekend.
> 
> edamame - that is so awesome hun....rest up and congrats on being PUPO!

Yes, the biopsy tested my endometrium to see if it was receptive to implantation. So apparently my uterus is just fine!!! :wohoo:
We are going to alter my real FET cycle a little bit by using Lupron to begin (I've been on it now for almost 3 weeks) that is how I can start the estrogen priming immediately. The Lupron sort of stalls out your cycle, so that you can start stims/priming whenever you want. At least that is what I think will happen. I'll know more when I go in on Monday. They may change some of the protocol based on my last 2 cycles to see if we can't get my lining to be better.

In some cases where your estrogen is really high, your endometrium can be unreceptive to implantation. So it is entirely possible that I had a poor endometrium due to the high levels of estrogen in my system in addition to the NK cells. So for women that have issues with implantation, sometimes just moving to a FET will solve the issue. However with me we are going to suppress my NK cells as well.

I'll give you all updates on Monday!! Thanks for all your support while I drove myself bonkers waiting for the results to come in!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - the tests are looking promising. You're officially testing on Monday right?
> 
> Ali - yay for finally getting the results! Woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> So I'm getting started stiming on May 6th. I'm looking forward to it and my doctor actually changed my medications this time around. I'll be on follistim, menopur and ganerelix. Not sure what the last medication is but I'm going to assume that it replaces lupron ... ? I also am assuming that we're doing the anatgon protocol this time around. I guess he's hoping to get better eggs from the changes in medication. I'm hoping so too.

Ash - yes, I used ganirelix in my first cycle, you take it for about 5-10 days at the end of stims and up to your ER. It stops you from ovulating but is supposed to help with egg quality. It is funny, my FS started with that protocol but we moved to the long lupron protocol for my second IVF. I can't say for sure that either protocol is good or bad, but maybe a change is a good idea? It might be just what you need to get some beautiful eggs!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for explaining...is that why they will freeze eggs in an Ivf cycle if your E2 is high, be cause of the receptivity of your lining? Regardless, I am so happy for you. Can't wait to hear what your schedule will be like on Monday.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks for explaining...is that why they will freeze eggs in an Ivf cycle if your E2 is high, be cause of the receptivity of your lining? Regardless, I am so happy for you. Can't wait to hear what your schedule will be like on Monday.

Yes! That is exactly why they freeze if your estrogen is really high, that and the risk of OHSS. Unfortunately some women are very sensitive to estrogen so even slightly elevated levels can hinder implantation. 

I think we've done all we can to make it perfect, so now it's time to just GO FOR IT! 

I hope you get some good news about your cyst so you can get started!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Ali, that's great great news!!! Really. Excited for u!

edamame, congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## MoBaby

I think I'm out this cycle. Frer was a little lighter this am where I'd expect it to be the same or darker than yesterday. This really sucks. I'm 7dp5dt .


----------



## Anxiously

Aw MoBaby...:hugs: Could it be just your booster coming out of your system? Give it a few days more dear.


----------



## Em260

Hang in there Mo. You're at the point where your trigger is leaving so hopefully it's just going to take a couple more tests to see the line getting darker again. The half life of most triggers is shorter than the doubling time of real hcg. Fx!


----------



## MoBaby

..


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Today's test: I'm an addict for sure.
> 
> Spoiler
> 2 days ago then yesterday then today fmu.
> https://i.imgur.com/vwZVt4c.jpg
> 
> Last night vs fmu https://i.imgur.com/aHL7V3o.jpg line is getting lighter which really concerns me.

I'm sure it just has to do with the booster leaving and your hydration. The line still looks plenty dark to me, and I doubt it would be this dark if it was just the booster by this point! FX'd that it gets darker!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, you DO know so much about this. Thanks for sharing your experience.

Mo, I think it's still too early to have a definite answer yet.

AFM, we have a counseling appt today (a requirement for donor egg cycles), then DH leaves tomorrow for his 4 months away. I'm very emotional...to say the least


----------



## mercyme

Mo, it's way too early to be out. I don't see a bit of difference between the two shades. Keep peeing! :winkwink:


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Ali, you DO know so much about this. Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Mo, I think it's still too early to have a definite answer yet.
> 
> AFM, we have a counseling appt today (a requirement for donor egg cycles), then DH leaves tomorrow for his 4 months away. I'm very emotional...to say the least

One day at a time Mells. It's gonna be hard, but all SO worth it!! Look at it as a "mission"...stay focused, and keep your eyes on the prize!!! Plus you have all of us!! xo


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Ali, you DO know so much about this. Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Mo, I think it's still too early to have a definite answer yet.
> 
> AFM, we have a counseling appt today (a requirement for donor egg cycles), then DH leaves tomorrow for his 4 months away. I'm very emotional...to say the least

Sending you :hugs: I hope the appointment goes well and you and DH get to spend some quality time together today :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, you DO know so much about this. Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Mo, I think it's still too early to have a definite answer yet.
> 
> AFM, we have a counseling appt today (a requirement for donor egg cycles), then DH leaves tomorrow for his 4 months away. I'm very emotional...to say the least
> 
> Sending you :hugs: I hope the appointment goes well and you and DH get to spend some quality time together today :hugs:Click to expand...

Mells, I can only imagine the emotions you are feeling right now. Getting started on a big and excited adventure, but having to do it solo. Just keep your eye on the prize and we'll be here to help you get through it!!! I am sure your DH is feeling almost as emotional, as he probably feels like he's deserting you when you need him most. So cherish the time you have now, and lean on us when you need it! :hug:


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Ladies! Your support means so much to me. Sometimes this is a lonely process when none of your friends or family face infertility.

Ali, you are strong woman to have undertaken this on your own. Although it sounds like you have a strong supporter in your Mom!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Thanks Ladies! Your support means so much to me. Sometimes this is a lonely process when none of your friends or family face infertility.
> 
> Ali, you are strong woman to have undertaken this on your own. Although it sounds like you have a strong supporter in your Mom!

Thanks! I've undertaken this all on my own, but I do have a posse of people around me all supporting me! My Mom has been amazing, as have my close friends. :thumbup: So far I've had one of my best friends, my ex-bf and my Mom taking me to ERs and ETs, and another friend has offered her assistance for my next ET! So yes, I have been very blessed to have such amazing people in my corner!

Is there someone close to you (besides DH) that can be there for you? I don't know if your FS uses any Valium or other sedatives during ET, buy mine does, and they wouldn't let me drive. So you may need to enlist someone to help you for that day. Otherwise, I've been able to give myself all my shots and handle everything else fairly well! I'm sure you will too!! :thumbup:


----------



## mercyme

Wow, Mells & Ali, you do have extra challenges, although it is lovely to hear of your circle of support. Even with a partner, it seems like IVF can still be a lonely process. Sometimes you go through your own emotions alone. Anyway, wishing both of you lots of luck & peace & baby dust :flower:


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies! Your support means so much to me. Sometimes this is a lonely process when none of your friends or family face infertility.
> 
> Ali, you are strong woman to have undertaken this on your own. Although it sounds like you have a strong supporter in your Mom!
> 
> Thanks! I've undertaken this all on my own, but I do have a posse of people around me all supporting me! My Mom has been amazing, as have my close friends. :thumbup: So far I've had one of my best friends, my ex-bf and my Mom taking me to ERs and ETs, and another friend has offered her assistance for my next ET! So yes, I have been very blessed to have such amazing people in my corner!
> 
> Is there someone close to you (besides DH) that can be there for you? I don't know if your FS uses any Valium or other sedatives during ET, buy mine does, and they wouldn't let me drive. So you may need to enlist someone to help you for that day. Otherwise, I've been able to give myself all my shots and handle everything else fairly well! I'm sure you will too!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ali, yes I'm very lucky to have some people who are our biggest cheerleaders. :happydance: It is a little more difficult only because we don't live near family, but they are just a phone call away. My bf actually knows my infertility issues from the beginning, and although she is done having children...she offered to be a surrogate if I ever needed one. My mother in law is planning to be here for ET. She and I get along very well, so that will be wonderful as well. She won't let me lift a finger for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells - that is so wonderful that you get along with your MIL. I wish I did, I have wanted us to be close BC I am that way with mjy mom...I live a plane ride away from my mother but my MIL is right down the street.No such luck though....she isn't a bad person but we just don't click. Cherish her....that is so awesome.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Mells. I know what it's like to deal with DH leaving. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm out 100%. My test was nearly negative this morning. I'm going to call clinic tomorrow to ask about going into next cycle medicated for fet. I am really over this. 5 transfers and nothing to show for it except 2 dead babies. I just don't understand all of this. I'm not going for my beta Friday b/c I don't see the point of wasting gas (45 min drive so 1.5 hrs) and money. I'll call and see if I can stop estrace and progesterone and call when af arrives. I don't need to see my re. I know what he will say and honestly I'm over it. I'm also going to seek another opinion b/c this is all crap.


----------



## Anxiously

I'm so so sorry MoBaby :hug:


----------



## mercyme

I read your blog, I'm so so sorry about this. It's devastating, there are no words. :cry: Thinking of you, Mo. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I'm out 100%. My test was nearly negative this morning. I'm going to call clinic tomorrow to ask about going into next cycle medicated for fet. I am really over this. 5 transfers and nothing to show for it except 2 dead babies. I just don't understand all of this. I'm not going for my beta Friday b/c I don't see the point of wasting gas (45 min drive so 1.5 hrs) and money. I'll call and see if I can stop estrace and progesterone and call when af arrives. I don't need to see my re. I know what he will say and honestly I'm over it. I'm also going to seek another opinion b/c this is all crap.

Oh Mo - I'm so sorry to hear that. I was rooting for you!!! Yes, I think you need to seek another opinion. See someone that puts more stalk in thinking outside the box to help figure out what could be going wrong. Do you think you had a chemical or do you think it was just the booster? 

Big :hug:


----------



## Em260

Mo - I'm so sorry :hugs: I don't think you should stop your meds though, just in case. I think seeking a second opinion is a great idea as you haven't been happy with your RE for a long time. :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> I'm out 100%. My test was nearly negative this morning. I'm going to call clinic tomorrow to ask about going into next cycle medicated for fet. I am really over this. 5 transfers and nothing to show for it except 2 dead babies. I just don't understand all of this. I'm not going for my beta Friday b/c I don't see the point of wasting gas (45 min drive so 1.5 hrs) and money. I'll call and see if I can stop estrace and progesterone and call when af arrives. I don't need to see my re. I know what he will say and honestly I'm over it. I'm also going to seek another opinion b/c this is all crap.

Sorry Mo. I think a second opinion is a really good idea.


----------



## MoBaby

Em: Its not possible. Even if I were pg the line was so faint today that it would not be viable. Since it was a natural FET the progesterone is really not necessary; just given as extra support. I would rather let AF come than to prolong it any longer. Beta is not until Friday may 3rd. I think AF was due today (or maybe tomorrow). I have been through this enough times, enough negatives, to know when its over and unfortunately its over. I just requested an appointment at another fertility clinic so they will probably call me tomorrow. They have the attain program but after reading about it me and DH would not qualify most likely b/c of my uterus and b/c we have had failed cycles. Damn I need a money tree :(

I dont think its a chemical either. I think its over since my RE told me to test tomorrow and tomorrow it will be negative for sure. This really stinks. I hate this feeling :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Em: Its not possible. Even if I were pg the line was so faint today that it would not be viable. Since it was a natural FET the progesterone is really not necessary; just given as extra support. I would rather let AF come than to prolong it any longer. Beta is not until Friday may 3rd. I think AF was due today (or maybe tomorrow). I have been through this enough times, enough negatives, to know when its over and unfortunately its over. I just requested an appointment at another fertility clinic so they will probably call me tomorrow. They have the attain program but after reading about it me and DH would not qualify most likely b/c of my uterus and b/c we have had failed cycles. Damn I need a money tree :(
> 
> I dont think its a chemical either. I think its over since my RE told me to test tomorrow and tomorrow it will be negative for sure. This really stinks. I hate this feeling :(


Mo.. I wish you could talk to AngekSerenity on the 35+ board I am on. She has had more MC's than anyone I know! She is lucky to get pregnant on her own easily, but has MC after MC around 7-10 weeks. They have figured out that its the NK cells and treated her this time with daily injections of lovenox to treat it. She may have had other meds too, I'm not sure. She also has an issue with her uterus, she has a septum, that is not in the way so far, but now that her FS has seen it more clearly, he has suggested she has it taken out if she wants another child. She is currently at 12 weeks!! So miracles do happen :thumbup: It will happen! :hug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I'm so sorry for your BFN :hugs: I think getting a second opinion is a good idea. Best of luck dear!


----------



## MoBaby

I went ahead and requested the appt and filled out all the online forms with everything DH and I have been through. Geesh. I should write a book on the ins and outs of IVF and infertility. I know enough about it. When will my turn come?? This sucks.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I went ahead and requested the appt and filled out all the online forms with everything DH and I have been through. Geesh. I should write a book on the ins and outs of IVF and infertility. I know enough about it. When will my turn come?? This sucks.

I know how you feel! Good luck with your consult. I really hope you get your rainbow!!:flower:


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies:flower:. I think I kinda lost my way to this thread. Thought I subscribed to it:dohh: . I tried to catch up on everyone's progress since my last as below

Mo- as I mentioned on the other thread, so sorry for your bfn and hoping the new clinic gets you your deserved BFP:hugs:

Alicatt - good luck with your FET and fx this is ur BFP:hugs:

Sandy - seems we are cycle buddies. My estimated ER is also around May 25.

Edamame - hoping your tww flies by quickly :coffee: and ends with a BFP

Turkey, ttc & mercy - good luck to you ladies on Monday:flower:

Ash - fx the meds and protocol change does the trick:flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone. Have a great week everyone


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - I'm so sorry...


----------



## L4hope

Mells I hope you had a good day spent with your dh before he leaves. I couldn't imagine having to see my honey leave for months at a time...it takes a strong woman! I'm glad to hear you have a good support system to help you while he's away. I second that for you as well Ali for having support as well to help you with this process and I'm sure beyond! My mom is a single parent and I've always admired her strength to raise my brother and I on her own!!

Mo, I'm so sorry to hear you think you're out for this month. It's so frustrating to want something so badly and feel like its just beyond your reach. I think a second opinion is a great idea. Never hurts to have another perspective. I know it's hard to feel positive, but you've been pregnant before..you will get pregnant again. :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Thanks L4, Lotus and all the ladies here...sometimes I can't believe the stuff I've gotten through :wacko:

Mo, I'm glad you are seeking a second opinion. Sometimes I just takes another prospective to make all the difference. So many times I wish I could invite you all over for a girls night. Just to be around others that understand the pain you are going through. :hug:


----------



## angelap1215

mercyme said:


> Deep breath ... I'm officially pregnant!!!!!:bfp:
> Feeling a bit crazy & relieved all at once.
> Beta = 415

Yaaaay! Congrats:hugs:
And thank you MoBaby. I pray it was :happydance:


----------



## angelap1215

Mo I will send prayers up for you. I wish I could hug you:hugs:


----------



## angelap1215

I finally heard.. I am cleared to do my FET!!! They don't have the official results yet, but they have a verbal 'NORMAL' from the lab in Spain. So I have an appointment on Monday to start my FET cycle!!! :yipee: :wohoo: So my uterus is receptive to implantation and we're ready to go! :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing well!!! Happy Friday!!![/QUOTE]


Great news and :hugs::dust: for you


----------



## angelap1215

Edamame said:


> I'm home! Officially PUPO! I promise to do personals later, but for now my love and best wishes to you all!

Yaay! And sending some :dust: to you


----------



## angelap1215

Edamame said:


> I'm home! Officially PUPO! I promise to do personals later, but for now my love and best wishes to you all!

That is great news sending :dust: to you. We both are PUPO:happydance:


Sandy :hi:


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: I'm so sorry to hear this. You have been through so much. I really believe that when you have multiple mc's, PGD is the way to go. Have you considered it? To the extent that mc's are caused by genetic abnormalities, PGD would be able to identify them prior to ET. 

You are young and have time to try alternatives. There are always donor eggs if you decide to try that route. You will have your baby, one way or another. We all will!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs:

Mo, I'm so so sorry this whole process is not fair :sad: Sounds like you are doing the right thing with getting the 2nd opinion :hugs:

Edamame, congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:

Sekky, Here's to cycle buddies :happydance:

Mells, hope you are ok and DH leaving wasn't too emotional if thats possible, can't imagine what you are going through :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. 

Turkey, ever scans this week am i right? if so can't wait to hear about your results :hugs:

AFM, injections going well mood swings are kicking in!!!!!!! but not bad just waiting for 15th May for scan xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - devastated to hear that. Is there any chance it is too early? I know you know yourself better than anyone so I'm sure you know but will you keep POAS to make sure?

Edamame and angel - congrats on being PUPO!! Rest up and try not to go crazy in the 2ww!!

Turkey - was it your scan today? Good luck if it is!!

Ali- great news you are set to go!!

How is everyone lose doing? Can't scroll through many posts easily on my phone!

AFM - I have my scan on Wednesday. My pain went away after about an hour on Friday and not had any since so hoping all is fine!

Xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs:
> 
> Mo, I'm so so sorry this whole process is not fair :sad: Sounds like you are doing the right thing with getting the 2nd opinion :hugs:
> 
> Edamame, congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:
> 
> Sekky, Here's to cycle buddies :happydance:
> 
> Mells, hope you are ok and DH leaving wasn't too emotional if thats possible, can't imagine what you are going through :hugs:
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.
> 
> Turkey, ever scans this week am i right? if so can't wait to hear about your results :hugs:
> 
> AFM, injections going well mood swings are kicking in!!!!!!! but not bad just waiting for 15th May for scan xx

:thumbup:yeah cycle buddies. My scan is May 11. I don't have any reaction to the burserelin yet. I got AF on Saturday and its super light. I think it's because I used BCP b4 down reg:shrug:

How is everyone doing


----------



## MoBaby

FirstTry said:


> Mo: I'm so sorry to hear this. You have been through so much. I really believe that when you have multiple mc's, PGD is the way to go. Have you considered it? To the extent that mc's are caused by genetic abnormalities, PGD would be able to identify them prior to ET.
> 
> You are young and have time to try alternatives. There are always donor eggs if you decide to try that route. You will have your baby, one way or another. We all will!

I dont mean to sound insensitive but to tell someone you are young and have time is something I hate to hear...almost insensitive. The women in my family have menopause by 40 (my mom 37 aunt 35) so no I dont have that much time. My FSH and AMH may be okay for my age according to RE but history always proves itself. You have time to someone who wants a baby now is not something someone who has been going through this for 26 months, 3 full IVFS, 2 FETS, 2 mc's with 2 d/c and one chemical pregnancy wants to hear. All the test on the embryos are normal after the m/cs and dh and I have 100% normal chromosomes/karotypes so RE does not believe its anything chromosomally but we would do PGD next. I wont use donor eggs because mine are fine. RE and embryologist do not see an issue with our eggs. PGD would be our next route if we decided to do another full IVF. Either that or IUI with donor sperm (which DH is not on board with). Sorry to rant like that but that comment really upset me :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Mo: I'm so sorry to hear this. You have been through so much. I really believe that when you have multiple mc's, PGD is the way to go. Have you considered it? To the extent that mc's are caused by genetic abnormalities, PGD would be able to identify them prior to ET.
> 
> You are young and have time to try alternatives. There are always donor eggs if you decide to try that route. You will have your baby, one way or another. We all will!
> 
> I dont mean to sound insensitive but to tell someone you are young and have time is something I hate to hear...almost insensitive. The women in my family have menopause by 40 (my mom 37 aunt 35) so no I dont have that much time. My FSH and AMH may be okay for my age according to RE but history always proves itself. You have time to someone who wants a baby now is not something someone who has been going through this for 26 months, 3 full IVFS, 2 FETS, 2 mc's with 2 d/c and one chemical pregnancy wants to hear. All the test on the embryos are normal after the m/cs and dh and I have 100% normal chromosomes/karotypes so RE does not believe its anything chromosomally but we would do PGD next. I wont use donor eggs because mine are fine. RE and embryologist do not see an issue with our eggs. PGD would be our next route if we decided to do another full IVF. Either that or IUI with donor sperm (which DH is not on board with). Sorry to rant like that but that comment really upset me :(Click to expand...

Mo - I just think that FirstTry was trying to be supportive and help you deal with your current situation. You are smart to be trying now instead of waiting until you are in your mid/late 30s. I do think that you need to get some additional advice and work with a FS that is more apt to think outside the box. FS you are working with now has done the traditional method several times and it isn't working. With your age and your clear chromosomal and karotype tests, I doubt PGD would help that much.

I know you've rejected it in the past, but maybe now it is time to look at immunology and whether you have a defect in the uterus? I'm sorry if I'm offending you, but when the traditional methods have been exhausted, maybe it is time to seek alternatives? I am not sure where you are located, but there are endometrium tests being done at Cornell I think, or my FS in Boca Raton is doing it with a team in Spain. The blood panel I had done to rule out clotting and immunological tests was 100% covered by my insurance. The NK cell testing was not, it was $580, but that was the only thing that came back abnormal. If you are at all interested I can send you more information in a PM.

Maybe do some of this testing and if things come back normal then move to PGD? If I were in your shoes (and am at this moment) that is what I would do. I can't do PGD though as I have already frozen my embryos, and do not plan on doing a 3rd IVF. I have the embryos I have, and that is it [-o&lt; that I'm finally successful!

BIG :hug: Know we are all here to support you and help you along this road.


----------



## alicatt

I'm off to the FS office in an hour to have my baseline, and discuss our strategy. I'm not sure exactly what the plan is or when exactly I'll be starting. I guess I'll find out soon! :thumbup: I do know that we'll be doing the IVIg infusion in the first 7-10 days of the cycle, and I think we're using vivelle dot patches to prime the uterus, and PIO shots from there on out. It is possible that they will switch up my cycle though :shrug: Since I really haven't had great responses to either the vivelle dot or the estrogen shots. Maybe a combo of the 2? I really don't know. 

I bought some red raspberry leaf tea that is meant to help improve the uterine lining, and I'm back taking my maca root, royal jelly and CoQ10. I'm also setting up appointments with my acupuncturist. I figure lets go big or go home! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - good luck hun! 

Mo - so sorry hun...I know I cannot say anything to make you feel better right now. I just pray you will hold your baby in arms very soon!


----------



## MoBaby

I know, I didn't mean to sound uly, just a little upset/down. :hugs: 
I'm hoping the new clinic has something else like that testing to offer.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I know, I didn't mean to sound uly, just a little upset/down. :hugs:
> I'm hoping the new clinic has something else like that testing to offer.

Mo - having been on the losing end a few times now, I can only say that the next few days are not going to be easy, let the emotions flow, :cry: yell, scream, whatever is necessary. Then once you are ready to move forward go into see the other FS and hopefully they have some awesome ideas for you! I know in my heart of hearts that there is a solution. You just haven't found it yet! :flower:


----------



## alicatt

Just got back from the FS office and I'm set to go!!!
I even have a FET date :happydance: AMAZING! My transfer is going to be on 5/17/2013. WOHOO :yipee: So we will use the patches, and PIO and will do the IVIg infusion either later this week or early next week. Then if I get pregnant we'll have to continue doing the IVIg infusions 1x a month for 4 months in total (to get me out of the first trimester).
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - that is so awesome hun! woohooo!!!!!!! If I get clearance today I will be starting my IVF cycle on Saturday which will put is in the TWW together! Will you hold my hand through it???? LMAO!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - that is so awesome hun! woohooo!!!!!!! If I get clearance today I will be starting my IVF cycle on Saturday which will put is in the TWW together! Will you hold my hand through it???? LMAO!

Sure! Heck you'll be in S. Florida! We could meet.. :haha:

I am pretty happy right now!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Just got back from the FS office and I'm set to go!!!
> I even have a FET date :happydance: AMAZING! My transfer is going to be on 5/17/2013. WOHOO :yipee: So we will use the patches, and PIO and will do the IVIg infusion either later this week or early next week. Then if I get pregnant we'll have to continue doing the IVIg infusions 1x a month for 4 months in total (to get me out of the first trimester).
> :happydance::happydance:

Such great news Ali!!! Hurray!!


----------



## Turkey16

7 week (well 6week 6day) u/s this morning was good and bad. There is a baby, and there is a heartbeat...this is good. Baby is only measuring 6 weeks, and heartbeat is only 97 bpm, when it should be about 120...this is bad. Doc said I was "at risk"but "still in the game". He saw how terrified I was and he told me the glass was more full than empty. Next ultrasound is a week from today...this waiting is torture, but I am doing my best to stay positive. Prayers and good vibes if you can ladies....thanks!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> 7 week (well 6week 6day) u/s this morning was good and bad. There is a baby, and there is a heartbeat...this is good. Baby is only measuring 6 weeks, and heartbeat is only 97 bpm, when it should be about 120...this is bad. Doc said I was "at risk"but "still in the game". He saw how terrified I was and he told me the glass was more full than empty. Next ultrasound is a week from today...this waiting is torture, but I am doing my best to stay positive. Prayers and good vibes if you can ladies....thanks!

You have my thoughts and prayers for that little bean to hold on and keep growing! Grow bean grow!!! FX'd that your next scan brings better news!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay for starting Ali and having a date!!

Ttc glad the cyst is gone and you can start!!! 

Turkey: Will keep everything crossed tight that the little bean continues to grow and catches up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - I really hope your cyst is gone! If you start Saturday I will be 2 days behind you! 

Ali - Yay for having a transfer date! It's all so exciting :happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm having my ET around the same time! It'll be you, me, and ttc in the TWW together! 

Turkey - I really hope the LO catches up and sticks with you! You're in my thoughts!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> ttcbaby - I really hope your cyst is gone! If you start Saturday I will be 2 days behind you!
> 
> Ali - Yay for having a transfer date! It's all so exciting :happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm having my ET around the same time! It'll be you, me, and ttc in the TWW together!
> 
> Turkey - I really hope the LO catches up and sticks with you! You're in my thoughts!

YAY!! TTCBaby, and Ash for 2WW buddies! Excellent! :thumbup:


GL today TTC, I hope you get good news and can start!!!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I can understand your frustrations some what. When we started TTC I was "young" and told that it was a timing issues. Here I am 8 (almost 9) years later without a baby, and starting a cycle with donor eggs. I agree with Ali that there is a solution for most and hopefully, things will move in the best direction for you.

Ali, yeah for starting.

TTC, hope that cyst is kaput finally!

Turkey, prayers for you and your lil bean.


----------



## L4hope

Ttc and Ali! Yay for getting started with your next cycles and having each other through the tww!

Turkey, thinking of you and hoping for the best at your next scan. Grow lo grow!!


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- great you have a transfer date!! Not long to go now!!

Ttc - really hope that cyst is gone for good!! And that you can get going on your cycle.

Turkey - I am rooting for you and your little one!! Keep positive!! 

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - found this link -

They say between 90 -110 is normal range for 6-7 weeks!

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

Have a read,Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Mo- so sorry about your bfn. I agree with what others have said, a second opinion sounds like a good idea.

Turkey-fingers crossed your little one catches up and the news is all good next week.

Ali- great news about starting your cycle! Your transfer will be the day after mine. :)

I hope everyone else is doing well. Nothing new here, just waiting for my lining check Wednesday.


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks everybody. Trying really hard to keep it together. Beta # isn't good. Only 3137 up from 2033 a week ago. It did go up more than last week's at least...next u/s isn't until Tuesday of next week. This is so hard.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Mo- so sorry about your bfn. I agree with what others have said, a second opinion sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Turkey-fingers crossed your little one catches up and the news is all good next week.
> 
> Ali- great news about starting your cycle! Your transfer will be the day after mine. :)
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. Nothing new here, just waiting for my lining check Wednesday.

YAY! We'll be 2WW buddies!! I think there are a few of us that are right around that time :thumbup:


----------



## mercyme

Angel, sounds great!! 

Turkey, thinking of you & bean -- stressful news, but I'm glad the dr. was optimistic for you. 

Ali, congrats on the transfer date ... Getting closer by the day. 

Ttc, good news on the cyst. 

I got my second betas, 830 -- exactly double my first number (415). Third test today, numbers tomorrow. Feeling relieved but still tentative.


----------



## alicatt

mercyme said:


> Angel, sounds great!!
> 
> Turkey, thinking of you & bean -- stressful news, but I'm glad the dr. was optimistic for you.
> 
> Ali, congrats on the transfer date ... Getting closer by the day.
> 
> Ttc, good news on the cyst.
> 
> I got my second betas, 830 -- exactly double my first number (415). Third test today, numbers tomorrow. Feeling relieved but still tentative.

Sounds perfect!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Turkey - found this link -
> 
> They say between 90 -110 is normal range for 6-7 weeks!
> 
> https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm
> 
> Have a read,Xx

Thanks ever!!! That made me feel better for sure. Hope you are feeling good!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

alicatt said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Ali - that is so awesome hun! woohooo!!!!!!! If I get clearance today I will be starting my IVF cycle on Saturday which will put is in the TWW together! Will you hold my hand through it???? LMAO!
> 
> Sure! Heck you'll be in S. Florida! We could meet.. :haha:
> 
> I am pretty happy right now!Click to expand...

Yeah me too! I wont be over for he tww though....will be back home about 3 days after transfer...though a part of me wishes I could stay over just in case I need my RE ya know.



Turkey16 said:


> 7 week (well 6week 6day) u/s this morning was good and bad. There is a baby, and there is a heartbeat...this is good. Baby is only measuring 6 weeks, and heartbeat is only 97 bpm, when it should be about 120...this is bad. Doc said I was "at risk"but "still in the game". He saw how terrified I was and he told me the glass was more full than empty. Next ultrasound is a week from today...this waiting is torture, but I am doing my best to stay positive. Prayers and good vibes if you can ladies....thanks!

I am sending all the positive vibes...have a lil chat with that bub in there and tell them how much you love them and want them here! tell them we want to meet them too :flower:



MoBaby said:


> Yay for starting Ali and having a date!!
> 
> Ttc glad the cyst is gone and you can start!!!
> 
> Turkey: Will keep everything crossed tight that the little bean continues to grow and catches up.

thanks Mobaby! I am sooo relieved to finally get this part over with!



ashknowsbest said:


> ttcbaby - I really hope your cyst is gone! If you start Saturday I will be 2 days behind you!
> 
> Ali - Yay for having a transfer date! It's all so exciting :happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm having my ET around the same time! It'll be you, me, and ttc in the TWW together!
> 
> Turkey - I really hope the LO catches up and sticks with you! You're in my thoughts!

I love having a cycle buddy! We can do this together hun! We are on the same protocol also but I think I am doing gonal and you are doing follistim right? So we will truly be doing this together!



mercyme said:


> Angel, sounds great!!
> 
> Turkey, thinking of you & bean -- stressful news, but I'm glad the dr. was optimistic for you.
> 
> Ali, congrats on the transfer date ... Getting closer by the day.
> 
> Ttc, good news on the cyst.
> 
> I got my second betas, 830 -- exactly double my first number (415). Third test today, numbers tomorrow. Feeling relieved but still tentative.

Awesome news hun!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing well/ better today! Leaving for my transfer in about 30 min (alone :(). The nurse called earlier (woke me up with a start I must say) and told me not to bother with peeing cos the doc's got only 2 transfers to do this morning and will be able to attend to me real quick! I forgot to ask her if my embryos thawed ok, but I guess if they didn't she wouldn't have called right? FX'd!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing well/ better today! Leaving for my transfer in about 30 min (alone :(). The nurse called earlier (woke me up with a start I must say) and told me not to bother with peeing cos the doc's got only 2 transfers to do this morning and will be able to attend to me real quick! I forgot to ask her if my embryos thawed ok, but I guess if they didn't she wouldn't have called right? FX'd!

FX'd that everything is going well for you at your FET! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone's doing well/ better today! Leaving for my transfer in about 30 min (alone :(). The nurse called earlier (woke me up with a start I must say) and told me not to bother with peeing cos the doc's got only 2 transfers to do this morning and will be able to attend to me real quick! I forgot to ask her if my embryos thawed ok, but I guess if they didn't she wouldn't have called right? FX'd!

Good luck Anxiously...you'll be just fine!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Anxiously - good luck for today!! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Ali, great news on getting a date for FET woo hoo :happydance:

Anxiously, Good luck for transfer today :hugs:

Turkey, sounds like the ladies have gave some good advice sending you lots of :dust:

Mercy, Great 2nd beta :happydance:

ttc, hope your appt went well yesterday and hope you can get started :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Flowermal

Ali, yay for starting! 

Turkey, ur in my thoughts and prayers Hun!

Mercy, great beta! 

Anxiously, GL for transfer!!

Hello to everyone else! I'm just trying to take some time away from baby thoughts and letting my body recover.. Just a little hard cos found that this week that 2 of my friends are preggers.. Also, had to attend a baby shower last week.. Had to go cos she's a close fren and really wanted to be happy for her.. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Flower, glad to hear you are taking time out for your body to recover :hugs: Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with finding out friends are pregnant. I think throughout this whole process you think you are coping well but something like this happens and all the emotions come flooding back. I've found that i'm able to deal with the baby showers considering i'm hosting my sisters in just over 2 weeks but its the pregnancy announcements that i find really hard to deal with as think it should be me! 

You know we are all here to talk to whenever you need it :hug: xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi everyone, 

I have been stalking for a while, I find it hard to keep up so I haven't posted anything. But DH and I did our first IVF w/ICSI in February, which resulted in a chemical. That was the only BFP I have seen in 2 years ttc #2. I have stage 4 endo and DH has some motility issues. 

We ended up with 4x 5 day frosties and are now doing our first FET.

And now for the reason I stuck my nose in, I have a question:



alicatt said:


> Just got back from the FS office and I'm set to go!!!
> I even have a FET date :happydance: AMAZING! My transfer is going to be on 5/17/2013. WOHOO :yipee: So we will use the patches, and PIO and will do the IVIg infusion either later this week or early next week. Then if I get pregnant we'll have to continue doing the IVIg infusions 1x a month for 4 months in total (to get me out of the first trimester).
> :happydance::happydance:

I am curious, why you are doing IVIg infusions and not Intralipids? From the articles & studies I have read Intralipids have the same success rates (if not higher), less side effects (due to not being derived from blood) and cost a lot less. 

Congrats on getting started on your cycle! I tried to keep up with your saga, but I think I missed a few things. :flower:

This part is going to sound creepy, but I have been thinking of you ladies and hoping for each of your BFPs. Even if I haven't been posting. Your support for each other has been encouraging for me and helped me get through our fresh cycle and loss.
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies...just wanted to let you all know...my cyst is gone so I am waiting for an email from the dr to find out when I will be starting my stims...I think maybe Saturday!


----------



## Turkey16

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies...just wanted to let you all know...my cyst is gone so I am waiting for an email from the dr to find out when I will be starting my stims...I think maybe Saturday!

Great news TTCbaby!!! Awesome news!!


----------



## Edamame

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies...just wanted to let you all know...my cyst is gone so I am waiting for an email from the dr to find out when I will be starting my stims...I think maybe Saturday!

That is great news TTC!! Glad it is finally gone! :happydance:

Sorry I have been MIA, was on bed rest until Sunday, and then my poor mom, who was so nice to plant flowers in the flower box on our patio, missed a step, fell hard right onto the flower box and broke her arm and shoulder! It hurt so bad she couldn't get up, so we had to call 911 and have an ambulance take her to the hospital- so now I'm taking care of her this week until another x-ray on Monday to see if she needs surgery. Thank goodness my supervisor is no nice, I can work from home all week and next week if I have to!

Ali- so glad your test results finally came back and you are good to go for May 17!! :happydance:

Turkey- that must be so scary. :hugs: My sister went through the same thing with her second son- he was behind and slower heartbeat for the first several scans. But he got stronger and she had him in December! I pray you have a great scan next week!

Mo- I am so so sorry. :hugs: I just can't believe it. I hope you can have a better success with the new clinic (saw your post on the other thread). 

Ever- how'd your scan go? 

Flower- glad you are taking a break. And I hear you about the other pregnancies- I'm happy for them but jealous as heck. 

Anxiously and Angel- congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance: Hope we all get good news!

Lucie- hope your lining check goes perfectly!

Mells- sorry about your DH going while you're going through this, but I am so glad the technology allows it to happen! Best of luck to you this cycle!

I'm sure I've missed people and I apologize- I hope you are all doing well wherever you are in the process!


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc - great news!!

Edamame - really hope your mom is ok and that she recovers quickly!! How is your 2ww going?

AFM - I have my scan tomorrow! Nervous!!


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome lil- I'm sure Ali will answer your question. I too tested positive for NK cells and am taking steroids for them. They tested my blood on tissue samples to see how the NK cells acted, then treated my blood with steroids and re tested. My blood killed 4 out of 6 tissues without steroids and only 1 out of 6 after treatment.
I think every fs has a different approach.
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Anxiously: How did it go today??

TTC: That is great news!! :happydance:
Edamame: sooo sorry about your mom! Hope she doesnt need surgery!
Ever: EEK! Scan tomorrow. GL! 

Sooo I called the clinic and told of BFN and that I wasnt coming in for beta test....I also told the nurse I had an appt with the other clinic in town and needed my records sent over. They need to know I am serious about this mess. And I told nurse that I wanted to do my FET with my period. I told her I plan to do the FET with them but I need to get another opinion on things. She had to talk with the RE and he said I had to come in for the blood test. WTF??? Its bull. Its 45 min drive each way just to confirm a freaking negative?? And they said to stay on meds. Umm.. NO. I dont see the point in that. Plus I didnt take any this morning and I am at work and I dont have them.

So appt with new RE on May 9th. I need to hear things from someone else. I am so angry right now. Records requested to be sent over already to current RE. Even if I do not end up going to the new RE I think my current one needs to know I am ready for a change.


----------



## L4hope

Ttc excellent news! Next round here you come!!

Edamame so sorry to hear about your mom, that's just awful! I hope she doesn't need surgery and recovers quickly. Great that you have a job and boss that will let you work from home. Hopefully all this craziness will pay off this cycle and bring your bfp!!

Mo sorry for your frustration. My doc always made me confirm with beta as well, but what a pain since you are far away. I hope that the second opinion gives you some renewed hope and positivity for your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

everhopeful said:


> Ttc - great news!!
> 
> Edamame - really hope your mom is ok and that she recovers quickly!! How is your 2ww going?
> 
> AFM - I have my scan tomorrow! Nervous!!

Can't wait to hear how it goes!!

TWW going ok- one good thing about my mom's accident is it is quite the distraction! I POAS this morning because DH was leaving on a trip and even though I knew it would surely be negative since I'm only 4dpo (and it was) I thought it would be a fun way to send him off, plus I knew I could handle seeing a BFN emotionally since it is so early. No more POAS until at least Saturday.


----------



## alicatt

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been stalking for a while, I find it hard to keep up so I haven't posted anything. But DH and I did our first IVF w/ICSI in February, which resulted in a chemical. That was the only BFP I have seen in 2 years ttc #2. I have stage 4 endo and DH has some motility issues.
> 
> We ended up with 4x 5 day frosties and are now doing our first FET.
> 
> And now for the reason I stuck my nose in, I have a question:
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from the FS office and I'm set to go!!!
> I even have a FET date :happydance: AMAZING! My transfer is going to be on 5/17/2013. WOHOO :yipee: So we will use the patches, and PIO and will do the IVIg infusion either later this week or early next week. Then if I get pregnant we'll have to continue doing the IVIg infusions 1x a month for 4 months in total (to get me out of the first trimester).
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am curious, why you are doing IVIg infusions and not Intralipids? From the articles & studies I have read Intralipids have the same success rates (if not higher), less side effects (due to not being derived from blood) and cost a lot less.
> 
> Congrats on getting started on your cycle! I tried to keep up with your saga, but I think I missed a few things. :flower:
> 
> This part is going to sound creepy, but I have been thinking of you ladies and hoping for each of your BFPs. Even if I haven't been posting. Your support for each other has been encouraging for me and helped me get through our fresh cycle and loss.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I did a test that showed that my NK cell activation was lowered more with IVIg than with Intralipids. I was actually going to post about this as I'm freaking out with the costs of IVIg.

The test I did showed that my NK cells were at 12.4 (elevated). Normal is under 10. They then dosed my blood with IVIg and it came down to 8.3. They did another test with just intralipids and it came down to 9.9. So barely under 10. So my FS has suggested I used IVIg at least for the first month and then possibly switching to intralipids at that point.

Here is the issue:

IVIG $4800 per month
Intralipids $250 per month

So I'm at a loss as to what I should do :shrug: I only have 4 little frosties :cold: left and not sure which makes more sense? 

I think I'm leaning towards the IVIg the first month, and then intralipids each month thereafter (if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant). Still $4800 is insanely expensive! Especially since this is all so controversial, and ground breaking.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - 4800 is a lot of money but if you can get it down for the first month as low as possible then I'd be tempted to do that!! Did you get a toxicity report? My fs said that's the more telling info that they need...xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - 4800 is a lot of money but if you can get it down for the first month as low as possible then I'd be tempted to do that!! Did you get a toxicity report? My fs said that's the more telling info that they need...xx

Toxicity? I don't think so? Maybe? 

I asked them about alternate options, and apparently there are 2 types of NK cells (or well 2 things that they can effect) and they are treated differently. The first is implantation failure (which is what I have) the other is repeat pregnancy loss (which is what you have - I think). So each issue is treated differently. 

But yes, $4800 USD is a lot of money! An IVF cycle (without meds) is only $9k, so to have to spend $4800 a month for 4 months is rough.

I'm waiting for my FS's office to call me back to discuss further. I just don't know what to do! :shrug::wacko:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

From my understanding the transfusion kills off the parent cells so they aren't able to reproduce the nasty activated cells that attack our babies (this is why you need to do it 7-10 days before ET). If you reacted better to the IVIg, I think it makes total sense to use that the first month and then continue with Intralipids to just maintain the NKa level acheived with the IVIg. 

I haven't actually done the testing because it costs more than doing the Intralipid transfusion. So my RE (to save me money and time) suggested we just try the Intralipids this cycle because of my chemical and the fact that it was my only successful implantation in 2 years. So, I did the transfusion and took Medrol (this is for the other immunological issue, like Everhopeful) to try to cover our bases.


----------



## everhopeful

Yes correct I suffer with repeat pregnancy loss. I have similar levels of NK cells to you but they were more concerned with my toxicity level which gives them a picture of just how aggressive.

For example the patient that saw my fs an hour before I did had a higher number of NK cells than me but her toxicity was only around the 7% whereas mine is around the 11% mark. Less cells but almost double as aggressive, in my case they chose steroids as they are better at targeting higher toxicity levels.

But like you said, we have different issues with our cells, might be worth asking what yours is though?

I started steroids 10 days before transfer to try reduce NK cells before embryo went in. 

Could you do something similar with intralipids?

Xx


----------



## alicatt

I think that is the number I'm quoting? That my NK activation was 12.4% and we got it down to 8.3% with the IVIg but only 9.9% with intralipids. I will have to look at the lab report to verify.

I think I'm leaning towards doing the IVIg first and then following up with intralipids. I wonder if we could do a lesser dose of IVIg as a booster with intrapilids for the additional months? 

I wish my FS office would call me so we could get this dealt with today. Apparently they don't seem to think that this is an issue that needs to be confirmed today. :wacko: I'm like well if you want this done Friday they need time to order the meds and schedule the nurse. HELLO? Nurses don't grow on trees :haha: Nor does money! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## everhopeful

Ok, I see!! Hope they call soon and you can get a plan of action!

Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Yes correct I suffer with repeat pregnancy loss. I have similar levels of NK cells to you but they were more concerned with my toxicity level which gives them a picture of just how aggressive.
> 
> For example the patient that saw my fs an hour before I did had a higher number of NK cells than me but her toxicity was only around the 7% whereas mine is around the 11% mark. Less cells but almost double as aggressive, in my case they chose steroids as they are better at targeting higher toxicity levels.
> 
> But like you said, we have different issues with our cells, might be worth asking what yours is though?
> 
> I started steroids 10 days before transfer to try reduce NK cells before embryo went in.
> 
> Could you do something similar with intralipids?
> 
> Xx

What kind of steroids are you taking? I took medrol for 4 days after ER I believe, but stopped it after ER, I'm not sure it will be part of my FET? I'm just not sure :shrug:


----------



## L4hope

Ali I would think you would take Medrol for your FET. I used it for both fresh ivf and FET. It sounds like one month of the ivig would be a good idea and then maintain with intralipids. Hope your doc calls back soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow I'm getting a little freaked out by all of this talk. I've never in my 2 years and some months trying ... I think it's almost been 3 now been able to get a chemical or miscarriage. Maybe I should be talking to my doctor about this NK cell intralipid stuff ... ? Is it common or what? I wonder why my doctor hasn't brought this up to me yet.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

ashknowsbest said:


> Wow I'm getting a little freaked out by all of this talk. I've never in my 2 years and some months trying ... I think it's almost been 3 now been able to get a chemical or miscarriage. Maybe I should be talking to my doctor about this NK cell intralipid stuff ... ? Is it common or what? I wonder why my doctor hasn't brought this up to me yet.

Unfortunately not a lot of doctor's think immunological issues cause problems. Lots of people have had success using IVIg and Intralipids, but most practitioners don't even consider NKa or other immune/autoimmue issues to affect pregnancy or implantation.

I think there are only 4 clinics in the US that are even equiped to run the NKa tests (that could be an old statistic though). It is definitely not common practice; controversial even.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, I'm just surprised because if it's not working to me there's a reason and they need to figure it out! Maybe if this cycle doesn't work I'll go somewhere where they believe in the immune/autoimmune issues. I actually had blood work to check for immune problems and everything came back normal but I'm not sure about the NK cells .. maybe I should ask my doctor exactly what was included in the blood work.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Wow, I'm just surprised because if it's not working to me there's a reason and they need to figure it out! Maybe if this cycle doesn't work I'll go somewhere where they believe in the immune/autoimmune issues. I actually had blood work to check for immune problems and everything came back normal but I'm not sure about the NK cells .. maybe I should ask my doctor exactly what was included in the blood work.

From my experience there are only a handful of Dr's and clinics that are even looking into this, Dr. Braverman was the pioneer I believe. Still there are many in the UK that have done it, like Ever! 

I know that the test wasn't one that could be done at Quest or Labcorp, it had to go to a special lab and it wasn't covered by insurance (big surprise).

It is still in its infancy as they continue to run tests. I think that is one reason why so many people feel it is not a good approach, simply because it hasn't been tested. Thing is that so much of IVF is trial and error, so who says that using intralipids is baloney? 30-40 years ago the thought of doing IVF was baloney! :haha:

Ash - it is definitely worth questioning your FS about it. And/or seeking another opinion. Can't hurt right?


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks everybody. Trying really hard to keep it together. Beta # isn't good. Only 3137 up from 2033 a week ago. It did go up more than last week's at least...next u/s isn't until Tuesday of next week. This is so hard.

Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayer:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So true Ali about IVF being baloney 30-40 years ago! Now they do it all the time!! Question though.

If I had immunology blood work done and NK cells were included, say they came back normal, would there still be cause for concern?

Now I kind of feel like maybe I'm wasting this cycle .... however, my doctor and many online articles I've read told me that most women get pregnant on their 3rd IVF cycle. So I'm thinking, maybe it's okay to not do the crazy stuff until the 3rd fails because then it's really cause for concern ... ? Idk maybe I'm just rationalizing now.


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies:flower:

Ali, great news on getting a date for FET :happydance:

Anxiously, Good luck for transfer today :hugs::kiss:

Mercy, Great 2nd beta :happydance:

ttc, :happydance::happydance: for no cyct. gotten the email yet?:haha:

Sandy - how is down reg treating you today buddy :kiss:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> So true Ali about IVF being baloney 30-40 years ago! Now they do it all the time!! Question though.
> 
> If I had immunology blood work done and NK cells were included, say they came back normal, would there still be cause for concern?
> 
> Now I kind of feel like maybe I'm wasting this cycle .... however, my doctor and many online articles I've read told me that most women get pregnant on their 3rd IVF cycle. So I'm thinking, maybe it's okay to not do the crazy stuff until the 3rd fails because then it's really cause for concern ... ? Idk maybe I'm just rationalizing now.

Yes, most say that you get pregnant on your 3rd IVF, but since I don't have insurance, I was paying out of pocket and with my advanced age and needing :spermy: it was like $18K a cycle. So I simply couldn't afford to do another IVF, nor did I want to subject my body to another one. The second one really messed me up. So I put my foot down and said.. I want answers NOW!

So we did the uterine biopsy and the NK cell testing, which was separate from the other immunology and clotting type tests. I highly doubt it was included for you in your immunology package since it has to be sent to a separate lab and it costs almost $600 to do!

It really is up to you as to whether you want to have the test done now or wait until after your 3rd cycle. In my case the FS said, normally they wait until 3 failed cycles, but he knew I wasn't going to go for another full IVF so we did the testing early.


----------



## Mells54

Wow! There are so many different approaches to IVf and what might and might not work. I'm interested to see how this all works out for you Ali. Ash, it's always worth asking about. Maybe you ladies will be pioneers in this testing for future infertility patients.

AFM, had a hysteroscopy today and everything looks good for my next cycle. It's amazing how little I have to do for a donor egg cycle. I will still do Lupron, estrogen patches, and PIO. I only have 3 monitoring appts then transfer. I won't have to miss nearly as much work!!!! My estimated date is 26 Jun for ET. Of course that will depend on my donor's response.


----------



## Em260

*Turkey* - sending you :hugs: I will say some prayers for you and your little bean. 

*Edamame *- I'm so sorry about your Mom :hugs: I hope she doesn't need surgery 
:hugs: 

*Mo *- I'm so happy you're getting a second opinion. Sometimes a fresh set of eyes can make all the difference. 

*Mells* - great news about your hysteroscopy! So exciting that you're getting started! 

*LilFooshfoosh* - welcome!!

*ttc*- congrats on getting rid of that cyst and getting started! Yay!!

*Ever* - good luck tomorrow!!


*AFM* - I have big news!! DH and I have decided not to waste time with another IUI so we're moving on to a FET this month :happydance: I should get AF in the next couple of days and our tentative transfer date is May 24th :yipee:. If this FET doesn't work then we'll do another fresh IVF in June. I'm soo excited because I'm finally getting to transfer! Both of my IVFs were freeze all cycles due to my surgery. I haven't been this hopeful and happy for a long time :)


----------



## Em260

Anxiously - sorry, I missed you above. Hope your transfer went well!


----------



## Anxiously

It was quite a harrowing experience actually. The doc had trouble reaching my uterus the 1st time round, and had to try again 15 min later. My bladder was 3/4 full, but it wasn't pressing down on my uterus enough to make for a straight path. I had the same issue during my IUIs, reaching the uterus is like going through a right-angle triangle!

That was a really long 15 min. All I could think about was whether my 2 embryos will stay alive! The 2nd try was still difficult...all 4 of us (doc, nurse, embryologist, and me) were just staring at the monitor, willing for the catheter to pass through. Then all of the sudden, we see a "pop" and an unanimous sigh of relief all round.

My beta is scheduled to be on May 16, but I've delayed it to May 20 as I'll be holidaying in Kyoto. Won't be bringing any test sticks with me either. All I can do now is to leave all to fate. 

Turkey, stick little bean stick! You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.
Em260, yay for FET! And ttcbaby, yay for stims! :)
edamame, hope your mom's doing better now. TWW is really hard isn't it? I have to wait for another 20 days...
everhopeful, GL for your scan!
MoBaby, I hope your new RE can throw in some new perspectives. Would you be able to transfer your frosties over to the new RE, or must you go back to the current one for your next FET? 

I'm overwhelmed by the discussions about IVIg infusions, Intralipids, NK cells etc! I've only had the karotype test done, and I know my doc sent my blood for several other tests that I had no clue about (all I know is that they are normal). It's a public hospital, so they tend to be less personal with the patients...and I will have to pay about $300 just to get a copy of my medical reports. Very useful info though, it may be something that I'll check out with a new specialist if I still don't succeed with my remaining frosties. 

:hi: to the rest of the ladies!


----------



## angelap1215

alicatt said:


> Just got back from the FS office and I'm set to go!!!
> I even have a FET date :happydance: AMAZING! My transfer is going to be on 5/17/2013. WOHOO :yipee: So we will use the patches, and PIO and will do the IVIg infusion either later this week or early next week. Then if I get pregnant we'll have to continue doing the IVIg infusions 1x a month for 4 months in total (to get me out of the first trimester).
> :happydance::happydance:

Great news :happydance: lots of :dust: your way


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

ttc, Great news on no cyst!!! :happydance:

Mo, So sorry you are having to go through all this :hugs: I think you are doing the right thing by getting a 2nd opinion Fx'd 

Ever, Good luck for scan today :hugs:

Edamame, Sorry to hear about your mam hope she gets better soon and doesn't need surgery. :hugs: 

Em, Yay! for FET fx'd this is the one for you :hugs:

Mells, great news on moving forward sounds pretty straight forward cycle for you :hugs:

Lil, Welcome :hi: Good luck for your cycle 

Sekky, I'm doing good, mood swings are starting to kick in poor DH!!! but apart from that I'm good just wishing the time away til scan on 15th so we can really get moving on. How are you? :hugs:

Ali, lil & Ash, Glad you ladies know what you are talking about as you have totally lost me :wacko: It's good to know that when i get to the point of not knowing what to do i'll be coming straight to you all for advice. Ali i truly believe you could be the *ORACLE of IVF*

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## mercyme

Quick update: third beta tripled between Friday & Monday -- from 830 to 2900. Scan scheduled for next Thursday.


----------



## Sandy83

Mercy thats a great 3rd beta. How many did you transfer as that is a large number could be twins????? xx


----------



## Mells54

Mercy, could be twins?????


----------



## ashknowsbest

mercy - awesome beta! How many embryos did you transfer?


----------



## MoBaby

thats awesome Mercy!! :)


----------



## Sandy83

How you doing Mo? :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

hi all - got back from scan - not good news. Sac there but nothing else.. Looks like a mc is inevitable...

what doesn't kill us hey.... although feeling pretty dead right now...

xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> hi all - got back from scan - not good news. Sac there but nothing else.. Looks like a mc is inevitable...
> 
> what doesn't kill us hey.... although feeling pretty dead right now...
> 
> xx

Oh no! I'm so sorry Ever! :hug:


----------



## L4hope

So so sorry ever :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Oh Ever i'm so so sorry :hug: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ever-im so sorry hun. Sending virtual hugs hun!!!

Em - great news


----------



## MoBaby

Ever :( Sooo sorry :( will you go back to confirm?? I hate this for you.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh, ever! I'm so sorry. Sending you :hug:. This ttc journey is so unfair. xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Em-:wohoo: Yay for finally getting to transfer! :happydance:


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - got another scan booked for next Wednesday so if I don't start to bleed before that I will go. They were very honest with me and didn't hold out much hope.
We have 2 frosties left but not sure we can afford to go there!
Will have a think about it, don't need to make any quick decisions!!
Try to keep telling myself that everything in life happens for a reason but hard to see it right now... 
Xx


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> hi all - got back from scan - not good news. Sac there but nothing else.. Looks like a mc is inevitable...
> 
> what doesn't kill us hey.... although feeling pretty dead right now...
> 
> xx

Oh no ever. I'm heartbroken for you. Is there any possibility it's too early to see anything else?? At my first scan (5weeks 2days) they weren't even positive that they saw a sac. What did the doctor say??


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

:hugs: I hope Turkey is right


----------



## everhopeful

I'm 6 weeks 3 today. They saw sac but nothing in it. Measuring around the 5 week mark. I'm going to continue meds for another week but they were preparing me for a mc. There is a tiny tiny possibility it might be a slow grower but I think it's unlikely. Thanks for all your support everyone. Xx


----------



## Edamame

I'm so so sorry ever. I hope that tiny possibility turns to reality, but otherwise :hugs:


----------



## sekky

everhopeful said:


> I'm 6 weeks 3 today. They saw sac but nothing in it. Measuring around the 5 week mark. I'm going to continue meds for another week but they were preparing me for a mc. There is a tiny tiny possibility it might be a slow grower but I think it's unlikely. Thanks for all your support everyone. Xx

Really hoping there is a possibility that your lo is a slow grower. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sekky

Edamame - sorry about your mum. Wishing her a quick recovery. :thumbup: to a distraction. Wishing the tww flies by for ya and ending with a BFP

Ali - glad to be on this thread with you. You seems to be an IVF library :wacko::wacko:

Ash - It's worth talking to your RE/FS about

Sandy - hello:kiss:

:flower::kiss::hugs: to everyone


----------



## Em260

Ever - I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you just have a slow grower. Sending lots of prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Oh Ever, so sorry for you. It's so difficult sometimes, isn't it? Prayers for you :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Ever, I'm so so so sorry to hear this. I don't know what to say, but I hope you take good care of yourself. This journey is so painful sometimes, I hope it ends in joy for you.


----------



## Anxiously

Ever so sorry that you have to go through this :hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Ever, I'm so sorry. I hope things turn our for the best for you.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ever - I'm so sorry :hugs: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping things work out in your favor! 

lucie - yay for transfer on the 16th! So exciting! 

AFM - I received my meds in the mail today. It was a bit overwhelming as all of my meds have changed since we're doing a different protocol. I had to look up what got refrigerated etc but it wasn't too bad just overwhelming. I'm really looking forward to getting started now! I take my last BCP tomorrow and then scan and b/w on Monday to make sure everything is look good. I will most likely start everything on Monday if all is look good!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ever, I'm so sorry. I hope things turn our for the best for you.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!

YAY! I'm supposed to have mine on the 17th. I don't get a lining check until Monday :nope: I scheduled my IVIg for Friday. Still waiting to hear when it will be. I'm hoping it is in the afternoon so I can get a little work in the morning. Then take the afternoon off. Knowing my luck they will want to do it at 8am! :dohh: Which will mean a day in bed I think. It takes 2-4 hours to complete, and I hear that it makes you feel pretty crappy. Nausea, headaches and feeling clammy (like you do when you have the flu).


----------



## Edamame

Lucie- that's great! Two weeks!

Ash- good luck on your scan Monday!

Ali- that sounds awful- hope they schedule you late!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, Yay for great lining not long to go! :hugs:

Ever, thinking about you and hoping it's just a slow responder :hug: xx


----------



## mossip

Ever and Mo huge :hug:

I've been for my second scan this morning and its Not good news. They still can't see my ovaries so had to have blood taken to see if there's a rise in the hormones. If there is it means they are growing just hiding. Will find out this afternoon xxx


----------



## Sandy83

ah Mossip fx'd they are just hiding :hugs: Keep us updated xx


----------



## sekky

Lucie73821 said:


> Ever, I'm so sorry. I hope things turn our for the best for you.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!

:happydance::happydance: for a great lining and transfer date. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> ever - I'm so sorry :hugs: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping things work out in your favor!
> 
> lucie - yay for transfer on the 16th! So exciting!
> 
> AFM - I received my meds in the mail today. It was a bit overwhelming as all of my meds have changed since we're doing a different protocol. I had to look up what got refrigerated etc but it wasn't too bad just overwhelming. I'm really looking forward to getting started now! I take my last BCP tomorrow and then scan and b/w on Monday to make sure everything is look good. I will most likely start everything on Monday if all is look good!

:happydance::happydance: for your meds. Keeping things crossed for you sweet:kiss:


----------



## Turkey16

mossip said:


> Ever and Mo huge :hug:
> 
> I've been for my second scan this morning and its Not good news. They still can't see my ovaries so had to have blood taken to see if there's a rise in the hormones. If there is it means they are growing just hiding. Will find out this afternoon xxx

Good luck Mossip!!! Hope the news is good!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Lucie73821 said:


> Ever, I'm so sorry. I hope things turn our for the best for you.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!

This is great news Lucie!!! Very exciting!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> ever - I'm so sorry :hugs: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping things work out in your favor!
> 
> lucie - yay for transfer on the 16th! So exciting!
> 
> AFM - I received my meds in the mail today. It was a bit overwhelming as all of my meds have changed since we're doing a different protocol. I had to look up what got refrigerated etc but it wasn't too bad just overwhelming. I'm really looking forward to getting started now! I take my last BCP tomorrow and then scan and b/w on Monday to make sure everything is look good. I will most likely start everything on Monday if all is look good!

You'll be great Ash...it's definitely just overwhelming cuz it's new. You'll be a pro in no time!!


----------



## Turkey16

mercyme said:


> Quick update: third beta tripled between Friday & Monday -- from 830 to 2900. Scan scheduled for next Thursday.

This is incredible Mercy!!! Congrats!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Ever, I'm so sorry. I hope things turn our for the best for you.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!
> 
> YAY! I'm supposed to have mine on the 17th. I don't get a lining check until Monday :nope: I scheduled my IVIg for Friday. Still waiting to hear when it will be. I'm hoping it is in the afternoon so I can get a little work in the morning. Then take the afternoon off. Knowing my luck they will want to do it at 8am! :dohh: Which will mean a day in bed I think. It takes 2-4 hours to complete, and I hear that it makes you feel pretty crappy. Nausea, headaches and feeling clammy (like you do when you have the flu).Click to expand...

Sounds kinda brutal Ali, but you can handle it...at least things are moving along smoothly, that's the important part!!! I'm thinkin' about ya!!!


----------



## sekky

Hello sandy 

Edamame - how is your mum doing now? Hope she's recovering well. 

Ali - how are you today?

Mosip - fx they are all hiding:hugs::hugs:

:hi::hi:all the amazing ladies in here. Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## ashknowsbest

sekky - thanks :hugs: I really can't wait to start injecting! :haha:

mossip - I hope they're hiding too! Dang ovaries! 

Turkey - thanks! I'm sure I will be a pro too! I'm a little nervous that my doctor is upping my menopur but I'm sure he knows what he's doing so I'm just going with it!


----------



## Mells54

Ash, are you doing ganirelix this cycle instead of Lupron? I can't remember what you said they were changing. Best wishes things work out for ya!


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Hello sandy
> 
> Edamame - how is your mum doing now? Hope she's recovering well.
> 
> Ali - how are you today?
> 
> Mosip - fx they are all hiding:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi::hi:all the amazing ladies in here. Hope everyone is having a nice day.

I woke up with a terrible headache, it is really stormy here and it seems that the storms kill my head. I'm working from home and have a massage tonight so hopefully things will improve! I'll call the infusion place today to get the time and to pay the ungodly fee at some point today. Right now all I can think of is that I'm taking the 17-21st off and I'm going to sleep and relax, and go baby shopping with a friend that is due in August. So that is what is keeping me going, the knowledge that soon I will have some time off!

Mossip.. my right ovary liked to hide, it's frustrating but not uncommon!

Ash - ask us if you have questions, most of us have done your protocol can can help!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> sekky - thanks :hugs: I really can't wait to start injecting! :haha:
> 
> mossip - I hope they're hiding too! Dang ovaries!
> 
> Turkey - thanks! I'm sure I will be a pro too! I'm a little nervous that my doctor is upping my menopur but I'm sure he knows what he's doing so I'm just going with it!

Do you have bravelle too? I did a combo of menopur and bravelle. From what he said, the bravelle dose manages the number of follicles and the menopur manages the growth and quality of the follicle/egg. Ganirelix is easy and I didn't have many side effects on it. Much better than evil Lupron! FX'd for a great cycle!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> sekky - thanks :hugs: I really can't wait to start injecting! :haha:
> 
> mossip - I hope they're hiding too! Dang ovaries!
> 
> Turkey - thanks! I'm sure I will be a pro too! I'm a little nervous that my doctor is upping my menopur but I'm sure he knows what he's doing so I'm just going with it!

How much menopur?? I did 4 vials each morning...no side effects, and I found the shots to be easy. I iced my belly for a minute or two beforehand.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> sekky - thanks :hugs: I really can't wait to start injecting! :haha:
> 
> mossip - I hope they're hiding too! Dang ovaries!
> 
> Turkey - thanks! I'm sure I will be a pro too! I'm a little nervous that my doctor is upping my menopur but I'm sure he knows what he's doing so I'm just going with it!
> 
> How much menopur?? I did 4 vials each morning...no side effects, and I found the shots to be easy. I iced my belly for a minute or two beforehand.Click to expand...

I think I was doing 4 menopur and 4 bravelle at the beginning, then after we got the follicles my FS wanted I stopped the bravelle (so maybe 4-5 days) then amped up the menopur to 6 (3 in the AM and 3 in the PM) until ER. Or something like that. Let me tell you, having to stim for 12 days using that many vials was not cheap!!! That is why we opted to go to Europe to get them. The cost was about 1/2 what it would have been from the USA, and it was the exact same brand, same company. Just manufactured in Europe. :wacko:


----------



## Edamame

Ali- sorry about your headache, hope it clears up! Is it the lupron? 

Sekky- thanks for asking! She's doing ok, just taking pain meds and icing it- trying not to move it too much. We have to wait until Monday for her follow-up x-ray- the doc said they had to wait about a week to see what the broken pieces are doing. If they're moving, she'll need surgery, but if they are starting to knit correctly, she can just have a solid arm brace. Really hoping it's the latter!


----------



## Em260

Ali - hope you don't get too many of those side effect fx! 

Edamame - glad your Mom is doing better. Hopefully she won't need surgery :hugs: 

Mossip - fx the bloodwork come back with good news!

Lotus - yay for transfer! Fx for you!

AFM - AF arrived this morning so I'm heading in tomorrow for my day 2 baseline monitoring. :happydance: Just ordered my meds and they should arrive this afternoon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Since the general question is what meds I'll just tell you all that instead of doing personals to each of you.

I'm doing the antagonist protocol this time. The meds are ganerelix, menopur, follistim, ovidrel, and PIO shots after ER. I'm not sure we're doing medrol this time, I didn't see it in the list of meds ordered but I will ask them about that on monday when I go in. I am taking the antibiotics though, azithromicin (sp?). I'm not on bravelle ... I wonder why ... ? I know this isn't going to seem like a lot to you girls but usually I was on 1 powder and 1 liquid or menopur but now I'm going to be doing 2 powders 1 liquid. I'm not really scared about it , I'm sort of wondering if it has something to do with the fact that I'm on ganerelix but I won't know for sure since I'm not the doctor.

Em - yay for getting started! So exciting!

Edamame - Your mom is in my thoughts. I hope she doesn't have to have the surgery! Let us know when you know!


----------



## Mells54

ashknowsbest said:


> Since the general question is what meds I'll just tell you all that instead of doing personals to each of you.
> 
> I'm doing the antagonist protocol this time. The meds are ganerelix, menopur, follistim, ovidrel, and PIO shots after ER. I'm not sure we're doing medrol this time, I didn't see it in the list of meds ordered but I will ask them about that on monday when I go in. I am taking the antibiotics though, azithromicin (sp?). I'm not on bravelle ... I wonder why ... ? I know this isn't going to seem like a lot to you girls but usually I was on 1 powder and 1 liquid or menopur but now I'm going to be doing 2 powders 1 liquid. I'm not really scared about it , I'm sort of wondering if it has something to do with the fact that I'm on ganerelix but I won't know for sure since I'm not the doctor.
> 
> Em - yay for getting started! So exciting!
> 
> Edamame - Your mom is in my thoughts. I hope she doesn't have to have the surgery! Let us know when you know!

Ash, that is the same protocol I used the first time around.i was on high doses of both menopur (4powders and 1 liquid) and follistim (275 units). I think bravella can be used in place of follistim. Once you start growing follicles, they will add the ganirelix to preven any one follicle from taking over and ovulating. Personally I did better with the Lupron protocol, but I just don't stim well to begin with. And my RE told me if I wanted to try again with my OE then I would go back to ganirelix and adjust some other meds.

Ali, I agree that the high doses and long stiming (14 days) was very costly. That's why this time, I'm donating my leftovers to my donor and getting some credit.

AFM, just waiting on my calendar!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think the issue with me is that I get a lot of follicles and eggs but they're not of great quality so I think this time around we're trying to get quality over quantity. I really hope it works. I've been thinking lately that if this cycle doesn't work I'm not sure it's worth doing another cycle with my eggs ... maybe it's time to just move onto DE .... ? Just a thought, haven't really made a decision or anything. Plus, I'm keeping my FX'd this one works!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> I think the issue with me is that I get a lot of follicles and eggs but they're not of great quality so I think this time around we're trying to get quality over quantity. I really hope it works. I've been thinking lately that if this cycle doesn't work I'm not sure it's worth doing another cycle with my eggs ... maybe it's time to just move onto DE .... ? Just a thought, haven't really made a decision or anything. Plus, I'm keeping my FX'd this one works!

Ash - the amount of stimulation meds is much lower for you than it was for me (and Mells) due to the fact that you are younger and also respond well. There is no need to pump you full of 4+ vials a day as you are doing just fine on the lower doses. I do think that you need to be on a slightly higher dose of Menopur when you are doing Ganirelix, but I could be wrong :shrug: I did one of each and like Mells, I did better on the lupron protocol as opposed to the one with ganirelix. But each woman is different so just go with what they suggest!


----------



## sekky

alicatt said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hello sandy
> 
> Edamame - how is your mum doing now? Hope she's recovering well.
> 
> Ali - how are you today?
> 
> Mosip - fx they are all hiding:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi::hi:all the amazing ladies in here. Hope everyone is having a nice day.
> 
> I woke up with a terrible headache, it is really stormy here and it seems that the storms kill my head. I'm working from home and have a massage tonight so hopefully things will improve! I'll call the infusion place today to get the time and to pay the ungodly fee at some point today. Right now all I can think of is that I'm taking the 17-21st off and I'm going to sleep and relax, and go baby shopping with a friend that is due in August. So that is what is keeping me going, the knowledge that soon I will have some time off!
> 
> Mossip.. my right ovary liked to hide, it's frustrating but not uncommon!
> 
> Ash - ask us if you have questions, most of us have done your protocol can can help!Click to expand...

Sorry about the headache. Hope you feel better with the massage.:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I was on 2 vials of menopur and 225 of gonal f for my last cycle...2 powders of menopur broke my bank; i couldnt imagine 4 a day! 

Ash: I think your eggies are fine if the dr can find the right protocol. You are to young to have bad eggs :) Dont think about DE yet.


----------



## sekky

Edamame said:


> Ali- sorry about your headache, hope it clears up! Is it the lupron?
> 
> Sekky- thanks for asking! She's doing ok, just taking pain meds and icing it- trying not to move it too much. We have to wait until Monday for her follow-up x-ray- the doc said they had to wait about a week to see what the broken pieces are doing. If they're moving, she'll need surgery, but if they are starting to knit correctly, she can just have a solid arm brace. Really hoping it's the latter!

Is Monday here already? :shrug: Hoping the pieces decides to knit on there own without surgery.

Ash - my RE said I will be doing antagonist too ( if I heard that right:wacko:) but I will only know my meds on the 11th.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - Thanks for the info about the menopur and ganerelix! I do always respond almost too well, it's kind of annoying getting so many eggs though and only getting a small amount that fertilize. The first time I got 25 and 10 fertilized, the second time I got 25 and only 7 fertilized. We need to fix this! 

Mo - I always jump to the worst conclusion it seems! Jason (my OH) and I have had conversations about DE ... very light hearted ones and we'd be okay with it if that's what it came down too but I think you're right. With the right protocol I will become pregnant unless I have this intralipid problem and my body is attacking the embryo ... that would be so annoying! 

sekky - I don't know much about the antagonist protocol since I'm just learning about it now but what I do know and I've read is that it's less shots than the lupron protocol so that's a good thing :) I always heard you tend to get less eggs but they tend to be SLIGHTLY better quality but every woman is different and many women get beautiful embryos from the long lupron! I wish you the best of luck and hope it works for you!


----------



## MoBaby

I understand ash! We always get great fertilization even with dh crappy sperm but not many day 5 embryos which stinks! I was like ugh what is wrong with me but changing up the protocol got us 50% blasts our last cycle. I think this change is going to be good for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - oooo yay! that makes me feel good that with the change of protocol you did get better embryos! :happydance: I'm getting very excited to start now. I can't believe I'm only 2 weeks away from ER ... it all happened so fast! 

Question girls .... I never got my period since the period when my second IVF failed .... I've had cramps and I've been on BCP since April 2nd but is that okay or what..? It seems a little wacky!


----------



## mossip

So the CFL rang back, my bloods we very positive and they want me in for another scan on Monday, then EC ON WED!! A day ahead! I had a major panic because of work but its all sorted! Hopefully they won't change again xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Ash that does sound wacky.But when you stop the bcp it will come probably a bit heavier.

Mossip how exciting!! I'm glad to have a UU buddy on here :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm going right from BCPs to follistim and meonpur ... so I guess I'll just have a crazy heavy period after the IVF cycle .. or not at all because I'll have a baby! :haha:

Mossip - exciting! Hopefully they don't change it anymore.


----------



## alicatt

Mo/Ash - when do your embryos start to fade? If they make it do day 3 then fade, then it is the :spermy: that is the issue, but if they fertilize and then fade right away, then it is the egg that is the issue.

There are things that can be done to improve your eggs/:spermy: I would talk to an acupuncturist or a herbal medicine type person to get a good understanding of what you can take to improve things.

To improve my eggs, I took Maca Root, Royal Jelly and CoQ10. DHEA (a prescription) can really improve egg quality. 

I had issues with :spermy: but I was using a donor so I just switched donors :haha: So I am not as clear as to what you can do to improve the quality of your DH/OH :spermy: So it might not be you that is causing the issue, it could very well be your DH's :spermy: that is causing your embryo quality to not be as great. 

Here is hoping that things go better for you this time around!


----------



## MoBaby

B/n day 3-5/6. It's sperm for us. I had dh on fertile aid last cycle which helped some I think.

In my crazy thoughts I'd like to transfer 3 day 3 embryos... But I know re wouldn't.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well mine is a bit confusing .... I don't know about the first time so I'm just going to talk about the second time. We got 25 eggs, 16 were mature, 7 fertilized, 3 made it to day 5, the other 4 arrested 3-5/6 days after fertilization just like Mo. So lame! I asked my doctor about all of those vitamins and he said it's not worth stressing over because it's not going to improve them THAT much (which I don't really believe him about that) but decided to listen to him this cycle anyways. I also think it's way to late for me to start taking those vitamins considering my IVF is starting in 4 days. :( I just hope it works already!


----------



## ashknowsbest

And Mo I don't think you're crazy for wanting to transfer 3 on day 3. I've actually been thinking that if my egg quality doesn't go up much this time around, I'm going to ask my doctor to transfer 3 just because I haven't had success with anything we've tried (the 6 IUI's, year of naturally TTCing and the IVF's). I will make him do it! :haha: It's my choice and my insurance money!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Well mine is a bit confusing .... I don't know about the first time so I'm just going to talk about the second time. We got 25 eggs, 16 were mature, 7 fertilized, 3 made it to day 5, the other 4 arrested 3-5/6 days after fertilization just like Mo. So lame! I asked my doctor about all of those vitamins and he said it's not worth stressing over because it's not going to improve them THAT much (which I don't really believe him about that) but decided to listen to him this cycle anyways. I also think it's way to late for me to start taking those vitamins considering my IVF is starting in 4 days. :( I just hope it works already!

Are they doing ICSI? I find it hard to believe that with 16 mature eggs you only got 7 to fertilize? Sounds like you have an egg and sperm issue! :wacko: 

Maybe this time around things will be better!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes we're doing ICSI and that's what I'm saying! It's crazy that I only got 7 out of 16!! I mean it is ALMOST half but still, wtf! I'm only 25, I should have all of them being fertilized! My OH has no sperm issues, they've tested him about 7 times total and he always has a huge count, normally in the 100 millions, he has great motility and morphology. Unless there is something else going on that they haven't tested for yet I really don't think it is him. He also has a son from a pervious marriage. My doctor is changing the protocol because he thinks the LH BEFORE ovulation is really effing my eggs up ... that's how he put it anyways so that's why we're taking lupron out of the equation. He doesn't see why else I would have bad eggs because I have no sign of DOR or anything like that.


----------



## Em260

Mossip - yay great news!!

Ash - I did the antagonist protocol for both of my IVFs. I used 225 Gonal-f, 2 vials of Menopur and Cetrotide which is the same as Ganirelix. My RE said the same things about quality over quantity and that's the reason he uses it. Hopefully this protocol will be just what you need!


----------



## Mells54

I'm going to put my 2 cents in (which doesn't amount to much)...we got 11 eggs and they all fertilized with ICSI. Not bad for someone with DOR and "old eggs." My embryos were slow growing and only 1 got to a blast. The doc said definitely an egg quality problem, but would change my protocol and do a 3 day transfer if we tried again with my OE. Since this is the last fresh cycle we could afford, we went with DE. 
Ash, I think you have plenty of time and insurance to continue trying different protocols to see what helps before turning to DE. IVF is such trial and error and an expensive one at that. Hang in there...I think this will be the change that you need to get a baby and some frosties too!


----------



## alicatt

It is always so interesting to see how each of us respond. My first cycle I had OHSS and had 20 eggs, but only 12 were mature and 9 fertilized, 7 were looking great on day 3, with 7-8 cells and 10% or less fragmentation, but only 2 made it to day 5. So he said I think you need to find a new donor. 

So I changed donors spermy:) and made all sorts of dietary and supplemental changes, added in acupuncture. We also changed from the antagonist protocol to the long lupron protocol and I got 17 eggs, 15 mature, 12 fertilized and 6 made it to blast looking as near perfect as can be! 

Since we changed so much it is hard to pinpoint what actually made the difference for me, was it the new :spermy: donor? My diet? The supplements? Acupuncture? Different protocol? It is hard to say, but I'm 40 and my AMH was around 3.8, and all of my hormone levels were in the normal range on day 2 (so nothing elevated which can be a sign of DOR). 

I'm just hoping that switching things up for you will be the ticket and you'll have a great cycle!


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> ali - Thanks for the info about the menopur and ganerelix! I do always respond almost too well, it's kind of annoying getting so many eggs though and only getting a small amount that fertilize. The first time I got 25 and 10 fertilized, the second time I got 25 and only 7 fertilized. We need to fix this!
> 
> Mo - I always jump to the worst conclusion it seems! Jason (my OH) and I have had conversations about DE ... very light hearted ones and we'd be okay with it if that's what it came down too but I think you're right. With the right protocol I will become pregnant unless I have this intralipid problem and my body is attacking the embryo ... that would be so annoying!
> 
> sekky - I don't know much about the antagonist protocol since I'm just learning about it now but what I do know and I've read is that it's less shots than the lupron protocol so that's a good thing :) I always heard you tend to get less eggs but they tend to be SLIGHTLY better quality but every woman is different and many women get beautiful embryos from the long lupron! I wish you the best of luck and hope it works for you!

Will ask more question on my next visit. I have PCOS. I started with BCP on April 3rd for 21 days then down reg with suprefact. So the only thing I know for sure is that am on the long protocol


----------



## FirstTry

Great news, Mossip! My left ovary always hides.

Ash: I don't know much about the specific protocols, but with each try, the RE learns about how your body reacts and can tailor the protocol better for you. Fingers crossed that this is your time :thumbup:

Sorry I've been out of pocket. I was actually traveling, but I was keeping up on everyone's progress when I was able to get internet access.

AFM, I'm back home and had my pre-FET appointment this morning. Lining = 12mm triple pattern. Just waiting to hear about the bloods. If all good, transfer is next week :happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

FirstTry I'm jealous of your lining :haha:


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> ali - Thanks for the info about the menopur and ganerelix! I do always respond almost too well, it's kind of annoying getting so many eggs though and only getting a small amount that fertilize. The first time I got 25 and 10 fertilized, the second time I got 25 and only 7 fertilized. We need to fix this!
> 
> Mo - I always jump to the worst conclusion it seems! Jason (my OH) and I have had conversations about DE ... very light hearted ones and we'd be okay with it if that's what it came down too but I think you're right. With the right protocol I will become pregnant unless I have this intralipid problem and my body is attacking the embryo ... that would be so annoying!
> 
> sekky - I don't know much about the antagonist protocol since I'm just learning about it now but what I do know and I've read is that it's less shots than the lupron protocol so that's a good thing :) I always heard you tend to get less eggs but they tend to be SLIGHTLY better quality but every woman is different and many women get beautiful embryos from the long lupron! I wish you the best of luck and hope it works for you!
> 
> Will ask more question on my next visit. I have PCOS. I started with BCP on April 3rd for 21 days then down reg with suprefact. So the only thing I know for sure is that am on the long protocolClick to expand...

Yes, sekky, you are on the long lupron protocol, it is warranted for women that have PCOS as the BCP and suprefact (which I think is lupron) helps to keep your estrogen in line. OHSS is a real issue for women with PCOS as we respond really well and often too well and then we get OHSS. So by using the lupron, we can help mitigate that and hopefully get better quality eggs. At least that is how it was explained to me. It did seem to help in my case. 

However as I said to Ash, we are all different and I'm not an MD so there are probably plenty of reasons to choose one protocol over another depending on your labs. I will say that my FS waffled back and forth over doing the antagonist protocol and long lupron. I was like.. :dohh: make up your mind! :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, Great news that your ovaries were just playing a game of hide and seek. Good luck for next week :happydance:

First, Great news on lining. I'm with anxiously jealous!!!!! Fx'd for next week 

Sekky, how you doing on injections cycle buddy? 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Great news, Mossip! My left ovary always hides.
> 
> Ash: I don't know much about the specific protocols, but with each try, the RE learns about how your body reacts and can tailor the protocol better for you. Fingers crossed that this is your time :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I've been out of pocket. I was actually traveling, but I was keeping up on everyone's progress when I was able to get internet access.
> 
> AFM, I'm back home and had my pre-FET appointment this morning. Lining = 12mm triple pattern. Just waiting to hear about the bloods. If all good, transfer is next week :happydance:

Your lining sounds perfect! So it sounds like they'll put you on PIO and then you'll be doing your transfer 5 days later! :thumbup:

I'll be about 1 week after you! I hope we have some good news in late May! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Mossip, Great news that your ovaries were just playing a game of hide and seek. Good luck for next week :happydance:
> 
> First, Great news on lining. I'm with anxiously jealous!!!!! Fx'd for next week
> 
> Sekky, how you doing on injections cycle buddy?
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx

Sorry, I don't mean to make anyone jealous, Sandy and Anxiously. :flower:

Ali: I'm glad your FET is finally coming. It will be great to get our BFPs around the same time :thumbup: Yes, if all is good, I will start PIO shots tomorrow, and continue the estrodiol shots too.

I hope everyone's bellies and bottoms aren't too sore from the shots!


----------



## Anxiously

Any of you ladies on estradiol patches? I have 4 on me, to be changed every 3 days. I've changed 3 times now but they've been giving me the itches of a lifetime! I'm scratching around them so much, I'm leaving some scratch marks. Could I be having an allergic reaction?


----------



## Sandy83

I think I'm starting to get the hang of the shots now as no bruising or bleeding or soreness this time around either I'm getting better at them or my stomach has grown a thick skin!!!! xx


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Mossip, Great news that your ovaries were just playing a game of hide and seek. Good luck for next week :happydance:
> 
> First, Great news on lining. I'm with anxiously jealous!!!!! Fx'd for next week
> 
> Sekky, how you doing on injections cycle buddy?
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to make anyone jealous, Sandy and Anxiously. :flower:
> 
> Ali: I'm glad your FET is finally coming. It will be great to get our BFPs around the same time :thumbup: Yes, if all is good, I will start PIO shots tomorrow, and continue the estrodiol shots too.
> 
> I hope everyone's bellies and bottoms aren't too sore from the shots!Click to expand...

So far so good.. just the daily lupron shot for me. I will start my PIO shots next weekend I think! 

My big news is my IVIg is this afternoon :wacko: Then hopefully a quiet weekend. I have no official plans other than to lay low, relax and try to get a few chores done around the house. Friends have asked me to go out and do stuff, but I just want to veg. We'll see, if I get house bound I might venture out!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Any of you ladies on estradiol patches? I have 4 on me, to be changed every 3 days. I've changed 3 times now but they've been giving me the itches of a lifetime! I'm scratching around them so much, I'm leaving some scratch marks. Could I be having an allergic reaction?

I'm using the vivelle dot patches. I started with 1, then put 2 on yesterday and increase up to 4 (changing every 3 days). I don't have that same reaction, they leave a bunch of adhesive on my belly which is annoying, but I don't have the itchies! I would call your FS and let them know. It might be too late to switch to shots or suppositories, but if you have to try again, they might switch you to another estrogen supplement. FX'd that you don't have to take them much longer!


----------



## Anxiously

Lol, I have to take it all the way till beta test, 17 long days more! Think I'll just bite the bullet, I'm already on the highest dosage of oral estrogen and I don't want to be carrying needles with me on my holiday :nope:


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Lol, I have to take it all the way till beta test, 17 long days more! Think I'll just bite the bullet, I'm already on the highest dosage of oral estrogen and I don't want to be carrying needles with me on my holiday :nope:

WOW really? I didn't realize I would be taking it that long :wacko: My issue is finding room to place them. Once you are up to 4 patches and need to change its practically impossible to find room for them. I have a larger than normal belly due to the hormones for the past year, but still, it is difficult! :haha:


----------



## Anxiously

The nurse advised me to put one on each of my upper butt cheeks, and 2 on my tummy. Scratching those 2 areas on the butt while in the office is tough though :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: I hope it's no big deal this afternoon and you feel okay afterwards.


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> The nurse advised me to put one on each of my upper butt cheeks, and 2 on my tummy. Scratching those 2 areas on the butt while in the office is tough though :haha:

HEHE :haha: yes I can just imagine! I will ask the nurse when I go in next week what she recommends. I have had to use them before during my trial FET's but so far I haven't had to wear them past the biopsy day (which would align with transfer day). So I guess this time I will be wearing them for a while longer!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Ali: I hope it's no big deal this afternoon and you feel okay afterwards.

Thanks First. I really don't know what to expect. Maybe I should seek Dr. Google's advice? :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

good luck ali, hope all goes well :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

I must say I'm feeling like a nut bar right now! :wacko: I keep reading about all these women (well not that many, but there are a few that have done IVIg). None of them have mentioned side effects! Maybe I'm just worrying for nothing? Maybe I'll be just fine? :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> I must say I'm feeling like a nut bar right now! :wacko: I keep reading about all these women (well not that many, but there are a few that have done IVIg). None of them have mentioned side effects! Maybe I'm just worrying for nothing? Maybe I'll be just fine? :shrug: :dohh:

Good Luck Ali!!! Remember what my wise friend said "don't borrow worry"...maybe you will be just fine!!!


----------



## Edamame

Ali- hopefully all will go well and you won't have any side effects! 

Woke up with a bad headache this morning, my usual sign that AF is coming. :( Starting to lose hope again.


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame :( have you tested again? Headache is sign of bfp also :)


----------



## Edamame

I was thinking about it since DH is back from his trip today, but then when I woke with the headache I was too depressed. I just hate this!!


----------



## MoBaby

So I went for my beta this morning and the clinic just called...They told me I had a chemical pregnancy again :( How sad. So that makes 2 chemicals and 2 miscarriages. I did stop the meds before they told me and the re said it would not have made any difference because I was making enough progesterone on my own. So now I am even more sad than I was before. Another baby gone :(

WTF may 21st at 1230. New RE may 9th.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Edamame :( have you tested again? Headache is sign of bfp also :)

I was just going to say that MO! It is a sign of pregnancy too :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> So I went for my beta this morning and the clinic just called...They told me I had a chemical pregnancy again :( How sad. So that makes 2 chemicals and 2 miscarriages. I did stop the meds before they told me and the re said it would not have made any difference because I was making enough progesterone on my own. So now I am even more sad than I was before. Another baby gone :(
> 
> WTF may 21st at 1230. New RE may 9th.

So sorry Mo.. I hope that your new RE can shed some light on the issues! How did you know you had a chemical? Did you get a BFP on a HPT? I'm sorry if I have forgotten (my brain is a sieve right now). Otherwise I'm curious how they know you had a chemical vs. just a low HCG value? :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

I had BFP on FRER at 10dp5dt...It was sooo faint. I knew at that point it was over. I stopped my meds that day. It had been getting progressively lighter since 7dp5dt. At 9dp5dt I thought there was some hope so I decided to just continue the meds but when it was way lighter the next day (like nearly negative) I just knew. And all my pg symptoms went away (I previously had nausea, headaches, all the same sxs I had with my bfp). The next day at 11dp5dt I didn't take an FRER but I had the faintest faintest line on a IC cheapie. At 12dpt the cheapie was negative and today my beta was elevated but at a not viable level. The RE told me that the baby tried to implant and it failed early on.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I had BFP on FRER at 10dp5dt...It was sooo faint. I knew at that point it was over. I stopped my meds that day. It had been getting progressively lighter since 7dp5dt. At 9dp5dt I thought there was some hope so I decided to just continue the meds but when it was way lighter the next day (like nearly negative) I just knew. And all my pg symptoms went away (I previously had nausea, headaches, all the same sxs I had with my bfp). The next day at 11dp5dt I didn't take an FRER but I had the faintest faintest line on a IC cheapie. At 12dpt the cheapie was negative and today my beta was elevated but at a not viable level. The RE told me that the baby tried to implant and it failed early on.

AHH.. OK. I remember now. Sorry.. as I said, my brain is a sieve right now! Thanks for explaining. Mo my heart goes out to you. It is just so unfair :hug: I really hope that your new RE has some ideas on how to improve your situation, and that you can finally get your miracle baby :baby:

Keep us updated on your progress as I will be very interested to hear what they have to say. Have you got an appointment scheduled at your new RE's office?

AFM - just finished work for the day. The nurse will be here soon to administer the IVIg. It comes with a bag with instructions on what to do in an anaphylactic shock :dohh: I hope we don't need to use it! EEK!

Otherwise, I have my first lining check on Monday with acupuncture. FX'd that it looks good :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Yes, Its may 9th (6 days away!!) at 10am. He deals with recurrent pregnancy loss so thats hopeful. I know the answer; do an IVF cycle with PGD and transfer 2 normals. My RE told me that last cycle but it cost so much to do pgd I was hesistant. Well, not anymore! I cant afford to do a cycle with my current RE and since the new clinic has a multiple cycle program that would be cheaper I will do a full with them and my fet with my current re. So shall see. 

Good luck today Ali!! Hope you wont need anything for anaphylaxis either!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Yes, Its may 9th (6 days away!!) at 10am. He deals with recurrent pregnancy loss so thats hopeful. I know the answer; do an IVF cycle with PGD and transfer 2 normals. My RE told me that last cycle but it cost so much to do pgd I was hesistant. Well, not anymore! I cant afford to do a cycle with my current RE and since the new clinic has a multiple cycle program that would be cheaper I will do a full with them and my fet with my current re. So shall see.
> 
> Good luck today Ali!! Hope you wont need anything for anaphylaxis either!

PGD is expensive, I wish I'd done it now too. I have 4 good looking :cold: but who knows if they are chromosomally normal? :shrug:

I wonder what else he will suggest? I'm curios!!


----------



## MoBaby

me too! I will keep everyone posted! I know my friends friend saw the new RE i am going to after 3 "unexplained" losses and is now pg with twins so good things can happen with them! I think my uterus is receptive since out of 5 transfer I have had 4 "implantations" (2 chems 2 mcs) so I think with the right meds/protocol/embryos I can have a baby :)


----------



## Em260

Mo - I'm so sorry about your chemical :hugs: So good that your appt with the new RE is next week :thumbup: I can't wait to hear what he suggests. There just has to be something your current RE is missing. 

Ali - good luck today fx for no side effects! I'm a worry wart too, even more so lately with all this TTC stuff. 

Edamame - hang in there! fx for you!

AFM - baseline this morning went well and I just got the call that I can start meds yay! I'll go back on the 15th for a lining check and my estimated transfer date is the 21st :)


----------



## Mells54

Ali, good luck today!

Mo, so sorry...but you have so much to look forward to with a new RE.

AFM, I have to do estradiol patches well this cycle, and they told me that I will do four patches until I'm 10-12 weeks pregnant (if this cycle is successful). I hope I don't get the itchies.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, good luck today!
> 
> Mo, so sorry...but you have so much to look forward to with a new RE.
> 
> AFM, I have to do estradiol patches well this cycle, and they told me that I will do four patches until I'm 10-12 weeks pregnant (if this cycle is successful). I hope I don't get the itchies.

I've never had the itches from these patches, but years ago I used nicoderm patches and I got the itches from those! I wonder if there is something in the adhesive that aggravates some? Maybe a latex allergy? :shrug:


----------



## Edamame

Well, I realized I was just as depressed this morning as I would be with a BFN, so I just said F it and took a test with SMU, and after nearly two years (since my first chemical), I got a positive on an HPT!! 7dp5dt. Pretty light, and praying and hoping it will be darker tomorrow! You guys are the first to know since I didn't want to tell my mom before my DH, and he gets home in about two hours!


----------



## everhopeful

Edamame - massive massive congrats!! That's fantastic news!! How exciting!!


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - I'm so sorry that you have had another chemical. I think your new RE is just what you need to get your baby to stick!! Have you ever had a blood test to see about clotting? A lady I was chatting to at my clinic has suffered miscarriages and mmc and 2 chemicals but finally is pregnant with her one after finding out she was clotting and blood not travelling through to baby. She was put on blood thinners. Im sure you have probably already had that but wanted to let you know..

Ali - how was it? Really hope it wasn't too bad and that you have a great weekend!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Em - 21st will be here before you know it!!

Mells - hope you don't get the itchies!! Can't be comfortable but it will be so worth it in the end!!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey, sandy and first - how are you?

Anxiously - hope you find space!!

AFM - still not bleeding and body playing horrible tricks. Feeling sick and very sore boobs!! I'm not getting any hopes up, they told me how low my chances were!! It's just quite cruel really!!
Hey ho, xx


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> Well, I realized I was just as depressed this morning as I would be with a BFN, so I just said F it and took a test with SMU, and after nearly two years (since my first chemical), I got a positive on an HPT!! 7dp5dt. Pretty light, and praying and hoping it will be darker tomorrow! You guys are the first to know since I didn't want to tell my mom before my DH, and he gets home in about two hours!
> 
> View attachment 609015

YIPPEE!!! :yipee: that is great!!! I hope it gets darker tomorrow!

I'm during my infusion now.. so far so good.. I'm feeling sleepy and a little acid in my tummy.


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame!! That's a great bfp! Congrats!

Ever: my dr did basic testing but nothing detailed. Maybe the new dr will do more in depth testing? Or at least day let's do this with heparin/lovenox, aspirin and steroids just in case or something. Idk. 

Em 21st isn't that far away! Yay! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - my fs said if I decide to use my last 2 frosties we would throw in everything but the kitchen sink!! 
Hope your new RE has some fab ideas for you. New eyes, new ideas!! Xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Mo - my fs said if I decide to use my last 2 frosties we would throw in everything but the kitchen sink!!
> Hope your new RE has some fab ideas for you. New eyes, new ideas!! Xx

What would that entail Ever? Do you know? I asked my FS about the steroids and lovenox, but he said that was more for repeat pregnancy loss instead of implantation failure. However my FS did say he would add lovenox after I got pregnant.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali- higher dose of steroids starting a month before transfer with intralipids once before transfer..
I'm already on blood thinners but they have talked about me starting them at least 3 weeks before transfer.
And assisted hatching although they seem to attach initially so not sure about this? My fs did say it uses up energy that would be better spent fighting NK cells!
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

But can't afford any of this for quite some time so going to think it all through!! Xx


----------



## Edamame

Thanks everyone!! My DH is home and I told him as soon as he walked in- he's a little mad at me for taking a test, after all our disappointments he is afraid to get excited. He wants to hear the beta results on Monday (and get to the first scan!) But I am excited for the both of us for now. :) 

Ever- really hoping your next scan brings wonderful news and you don't have to worry about any of that!

Mo- I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical, it must be so frustrating. Hope your new doc brings better luck!


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Just fews hours off and I have to read 6 pages back:wacko:

Edamame - :yipee::yipee: congrats. Hoping it only get darker from here

Em - :happydance: for starting meds. Now 21 will be here in no time

Mell - hello. How far are you from starting. Sorry if you have said it before:dohh: new to the thread that's why

Mo - so sorry. This is really unfair. Praying that your next trial gives you your forever baby sweetie:hugs:


----------



## sekky

Ash - wishing this is your cycle too and AF take a very long vacation:winkwink: and :happydance: to starting Stims in few days

Mosip - :happydance: for positive test. Keeping everything crossed for Wednesday 

Ali - I guess all you need to be a MD/RE is just a license :haha:. You really have so much info sometimes I get lost :wacko:. How is your infusion going? Are you done yet?

First - great lining. Hoping your BW comes back ok too and you can move on


----------



## sekky

Sandy - hello buddy. Your belly thick skin actually made me laugh:haha:. DH still doing the jabs for me. I can't even try to do it on my own again:wacko:. Are you also doing the jabs for 3 weeks?

Anxious - sorry about the itches. Hope it's worth it in the end:hugs:

Ever - thinking of you and your lo. Really praying things turn around at your next US:hugs:

Hoping I got every one as am thinking of all you amazing ladies:flower:

AFM - still jabbing and counting down to my appointment.


----------



## L4hope

Ali hope you continue to feel ok! 

Mo sorry you had another chemical but new re sounds promising and like he might have some different ideas. 

Ever, :hugs: So sorry you are stuck in this cruel limbo. 

Edamame, fingers crossed for a darker line next time and a great beta on Monday!! 

Hope all have a nice weekend! :)


----------



## Em260

Edamame said:


> Well, I realized I was just as depressed this morning as I would be with a BFN, so I just said F it and took a test with SMU, and after nearly two years (since my first chemical), I got a positive on an HPT!! 7dp5dt. Pretty light, and praying and hoping it will be darker tomorrow! You guys are the first to know since I didn't want to tell my mom before my DH, and he gets home in about two hours!
> 
> View attachment 609015

Yayy Edamame!! :yipee: Congrats!! Fx the line keeps getting darker!!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> But can't afford any of this for quite some time so going to think it all through!! Xx

I totally understand that. Infertility is supremely expensive! :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

Finished the IVIg. I feel a little funny, kind of like I drank a few mojitos while running a marathon. Although my heartrate never went up, it's been around 70 all day. My BP stayed the same and even went down a little as the day progressed until right at the end when it spiked, but not too high. It went up to 135/95 so I don't know what that is all about. I have a tiny headache, but it could be from the Lupron or the thunderstorm we're having right now. So besides feeling a little drunk, I don't have any major symptoms. YAY!

Now let's just hope it works!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Ever - sending you :hugs: I hope you get great news at your next scan and won't have to worry about the expense of a cycle for a looong time!

Ali - glad you're not feeling too many side effects. Mojitos are my personal fav ;). Rest up!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Edamame - congrats on your positive pregnancy test! 

ever - :hugs: 

Mo - so sorry you had another chemical but I am hopeful that you have some answers coming very soon :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, so much has happened in just a few hours!

Edamame: :happydance: Congratulations! I hope it's a sticky bean.

Ali: it's sounds like things are going okay so far?

Ever: I'm so sorry that you are in limbo :hugs:

Sekky: when do you expect your ER to be?

Afm, I'm cleared for transfer next Thursday.


----------



## alicatt

All is well here! I'm famished though!
Even after eating I could eat dinner all over again!


----------



## Mells54

Edamame, huge congrats. Praying for the line to get darker for you and DH! :happydance:

Ali, enjoy the buzz :wacko:

First Try, great news on transfer :thumbup:

Em, are you getting excited to start soon? 

AFM, got my calendar today. Transfer is scheduled for June 30th! Seems so far away, but I'll be starting Lupron on May 26. And I got my meds bill today and it was only $200! Such a shock after paying $5k the last few times.


----------



## Anxiously

Yay Edamame! Huge congrats on your :bfp:

Ali, glad your IVIg went well. Eat eat eat! I'm using whatever FET/hormonal therapy excuses I can come up with to eat stuff that my normally health-conscious self avoid. I've been whopping down anything and everything spicy (think tom yum and Korean kimchi ramen) since my transfer!

First, great news on the transfer!

Em, I'll be counting down to the 21st with you!

:hi: to everyone!


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Turkey, sandy and first - how are you?
> 
> Anxiously - hope you find space!!
> 
> AFM - still not bleeding and body playing horrible tricks. Feeling sick and very sore boobs!! I'm not getting any hopes up, they told me how low my chances were!! It's just quite cruel really!!
> Hey ho, xx

Hey Ever!! I'm plucking along....thinking positive and praying that Tuesday's ultrasound goes well. Thanks for thinking of me. How are you doing? When are you scheduled for another scan? I am thinking about you and hoping for the best. xoxo


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Edamame! :happydance: I hope you get a great beta!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sekky

FirstTry said:


> Wow, so much has happened in just a few hours!
> 
> Edamame: :happydance: Congratulations! I hope it's a sticky bean.
> 
> Ali: it's sounds like things are going okay so far?
> 
> Ever: I'm so sorry that you are in limbo :hugs:
> 
> Sekky: when do you expect your ER to be?
> 
> Afm, I'm cleared for transfer next Thursday.

Am estimating about 12 days of Stims starting on the 11. So that puts my estimated ER as 22/23. With my IUIs I triggered on day 10 of Stims so maybe 2 more days for IVF. :shrug:

:happydance: for transfer date. In a few days you are gonna be PUPO

Ali - :thumbup:for no awful side effect. Hoping it stays that way

Mell - june 30th will be here before you know it.

Edamame - looking forward to hearing your numbers on Monday.

:flower: hello everyone


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Em, are you getting excited to start soon?
> 
> AFM, got my calendar today. Transfer is scheduled for June 30th! Seems so far away, but I'll be starting Lupron on May 26. And I got my meds bill today and it was only $200! Such a shock after paying $5k the last few times.

I'm so excited!! Finally getting to transfer after waiting six months!! I had the same shock when my FET meds showed up because we also paid $5K for our IVF meds. What a welcome surprise! :thumbup:



Anxiously said:


> Em, I'll be counting down to the 21st with you!

Yay that week is going to be a big one!! Fx for you!


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies! Oh my so hard to keep up!

Edamame, congrats dear! Hope the lines get darker!!

Mo, so sorry about your chemical.. Hope the new RE will give your. Better results 

Ever, turkey, hope you guys are doing well!

Ali, how are you? 

Lotus, hope you are doing well :hugs:

Big hello to the rest of the ladies! 
AFM, I'm trying to just take it easy till my next cycle in Aug.. Have made some changes to my lifestyle.. Eating more healthily and exercising more.. Just hope this would improve my body's condition :flower:


----------



## Edamame

First, good luck on your transfer next week!

Ali- glad to hear it went ok! Hope you got enough to eat! :)

Mells and Anxiously, hope the time flies for you!

Flower, that sounds like a great plan!

Sooooo, TMI warning, having some brown spotting when I wipe. Any hope? I took another test with FMU this morning and it was still positive, but about the same color as yesterday's, which was with SMU. Was just devastated to see it after being so happy for one day. I'm on delestrogen and PIO shots, so I know I'm not supposed to be starting a period. Not cramping, although there's a little of that uncomfortable pre-AF feeling. Crap.


----------



## Anxiously

Edamame said:


> First, good luck on your transfer next week!
> Sooooo, TMI warning, having some brown spotting when I wipe. Any hope? I took another test with FMU this morning and it was still positive, but about the same color as yesterday's, which was with SMU. Was just devastated to see it after being so happy for one day. I'm on delestrogen and PIO shots, so I know I'm not supposed to be starting a period. Not cramping, although there's a little of that uncomfortable pre-AF feeling. Crap.

How many days past transfer are you at now? Could it be breakthrough bleeding from the delestrogen? I have brown spotting about 2 weeks after starting my estrogen pills. It's really light, more like light brown CM (sorry TMI). It stopped after 2 days. The nurse assured me that it's normal and I've googled Progynova (the pill I've been taking), which lists breakthrough blooding as a typical side effect too.

FX'd for you!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - I'm happy your procedure went well! Rest up and eat anything you need :)

First - congratulations on your transfer on Thursday! 

mells - yay for finally having a schedule :happydance: June 30th does seem far but it will fly by I'm sure, especially when you start your medication. 

anxiously - are you getting excited to test?! I tend to get so impatient I would be freaking out! 

edamame - brown spotting can be implantation spotting so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'll keep my FX'd for you that everything is alright :hugs:

turkey - good luck for your ultrasound on Tuesday! Let us know how it goes! 

sekky - I think we're going to be having ER around the same time, maybe even the same day! I should be done stiming by the 18th and then ER on the 20th! 

em - yay for getting started with IVF! You've been going through IVFs so it must be nice to be able to transfer them now! 

flower - I think it's good sometimes to take a break and get our bodies back to normal. We'll all still be here supporting pregnant or not when you start in August! 

AFM - waiting for Monday so I can get started!


----------



## Anxiously

ashknowsbest said:


> anxiously - are you getting excited to test?! I tend to get so impatient I would be freaking out!

It's weird, I'm actually quite zen this cycle. My fingers are usually aching for those cheapies by 3 days past transfer, but now I have no inclination whatsoever to test until OTD. Not even going to bring any test sticks with me on my vacation. Maybe it's because of all the excitement over this Kyoto trip...lots of Zen temples for me to continue searching for my "inner peace" (thinking of Shifu in Kungfu Panda!) :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

edamame some brown spotting can be normal. dont worry just yet!


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> sekky - I think we're going to be having ER around the same time, maybe even the same day! I should be done stiming by the 18th and then ER on the 20th!
> 
> 
> AFM - waiting for Monday so I can get started!

I will just be a few days behind you. Same day seems a little off. But I can't say no for sure :shrug: as I don't know my meds and dosage yet. To another cycle buddy:wine:


----------



## sekky

Flower - hoping August bring you some luck:flower:

Edamame - I wish TTC can be drama free:wacko::dohh:

Anxious - I want to feel that way when am PUPO:haha::winkwink:


----------



## Edamame

Anxiously said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> First, good luck on your transfer next week!
> Sooooo, TMI warning, having some brown spotting when I wipe. Any hope? I took another test with FMU this morning and it was still positive, but about the same color as yesterday's, which was with SMU. Was just devastated to see it after being so happy for one day. I'm on delestrogen and PIO shots, so I know I'm not supposed to be starting a period. Not cramping, although there's a little of that uncomfortable pre-AF feeling. Crap.
> 
> How many days past transfer are you at now? Could it be breakthrough bleeding from the delestrogen? I have brown spotting about 2 weeks after starting my estrogen pills. It's really light, more like light brown CM (sorry TMI). It stopped after 2 days. The nurse assured me that it's normal and I've googled Progynova (the pill I've been taking), which lists breakthrough blooding as a typical side effect too.
> 
> FX'd for you!!!Click to expand...

8dp5dt today- just brown so far, but what always starts AF. Really hope it is nothing!! Called my RE's weekend help line, the nurse said just take it easy, drink lots of water, and come in for my beta on Monday. She said as long as it doesn't turn red, it should be ok. I pray it is. Just waiting for red now though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Edamame - praying for only brown!!!!!!! It could be a s/e from the drugs you are on.

AFM - Estrogen is at 34 so I am set to start stimming tonight! Cysts are gone!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> First, good luck on your transfer next week!
> Sooooo, TMI warning, having some brown spotting when I wipe. Any hope? I took another test with FMU this morning and it was still positive, but about the same color as yesterday's, which was with SMU. Was just devastated to see it after being so happy for one day. I'm on delestrogen and PIO shots, so I know I'm not supposed to be starting a period. Not cramping, although there's a little of that uncomfortable pre-AF feeling. Crap.
> 
> How many days past transfer are you at now? Could it be breakthrough bleeding from the delestrogen? I have brown spotting about 2 weeks after starting my estrogen pills. It's really light, more like light brown CM (sorry TMI). It stopped after 2 days. The nurse assured me that it's normal and I've googled Progynova (the pill I've been taking), which lists breakthrough blooding as a typical side effect too.
> 
> FX'd for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 8dp5dt today- just brown so far, but what always starts AF. Really hope it is nothing!! Called my RE's weekend help line, the nurse said just take it easy, drink lots of water, and come in for my beta on Monday. She said as long as it doesn't turn red, it should be ok. I pray it is. Just waiting for red now though.Click to expand...

Praying for you...think positive.


----------



## Turkey16

ttcbaby117 said:


> Edamame - praying for only brown!!!!!!! It could be a s/e from the drugs you are on.
> 
> AFM - Estrogen is at 34 so I am set to start stimming tonight! Cysts are gone!!!!!

Hurray ttcbaby!!! This is great news!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Hi ladies! Oh my so hard to keep up!
> 
> Edamame, congrats dear! Hope the lines get darker!!
> 
> Mo, so sorry about your chemical.. Hope the new RE will give your. Better results
> 
> Ever, turkey, hope you guys are doing well!
> 
> Ali, how are you?
> 
> Lotus, hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> Big hello to the rest of the ladies!
> AFM, I'm trying to just take it easy till my next cycle in Aug.. Have made some changes to my lifestyle.. Eating more healthily and exercising more.. Just hope this would improve my body's condition :flower:

Good to hear from you Flowermal...your plan sounds super positive. I love it!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame.. thinking positive thoughts

Ever.. when is your next US?

Turkey.. how are you feeling? when is your next US?

TTCbaby.. yay! for starting :)

Everyone else :hi:

AFM.. no serious side effects, mild reflux, mild headache and fatigue. I spent the day in bed just relaxing and I think it's done me a world of good! Monday I go in for my lining check, hopefully it's growing nicely!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Flowermal said:


> Hi ladies! Oh my so hard to keep up!
> 
> Edamame, congrats dear! Hope the lines get darker!!
> 
> Mo, so sorry about your chemical.. Hope the new RE will give your. Better results
> 
> Ever, turkey, hope you guys are doing well!
> 
> Ali, how are you?
> 
> Lotus, hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> Big hello to the rest of the ladies!
> AFM, I'm trying to just take it easy till my next cycle in Aug.. Have made some changes to my lifestyle.. Eating more healthily and exercising more.. Just hope this would improve my body's condition :flower:

Thank you, Flower. I'm recovering from all of the physical and mental trauma of the last several months. Yoga is helping a lot and I look forward to completing the move to VA this summer. DH returns from deployment next month! :happydance: We're saving money to sign up for unlimited cycles at a clinic in Maryland. It's a great deal for $30k. It's just going to take a while to save that much $.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - glad to hear that you are doing ok.....I hope all look good on Monday. Im also really happy the weather cleared up enough for me to get here this morning...LOL...We had some terrible storms last night Im sure you got them first!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - glad to hear that you are doing ok.....I hope all look good on Monday. Im also really happy the weather cleared up enough for me to get here this morning...LOL...We had some terrible storms last night Im sure you got them first!

We had some really bad ones on Thursday, all day long. So you are in FL now? Do you see the FS on Monday as well? My first lining check and second acupuncture is on Monday. 

I'm mostly feeling well. Still very tired and have had a headache all day. I have had a headache since I started the Lupron so I don't think it is caused by the IVIg. The IVIg was pretty boring actually. Simply 4.5 hour of sitting down and just waiting for the stuff to pump into me :coffee: The nurse was really nice, we chatted and just hung out.

I really can't wait until the 17th! Only 13 days :thumbup: :yipee:


----------



## FirstTry

Started PIO tonight. I had to stick 3 times because I hit a nerve. And now my backside is aching. I just wanted to whine about that. Oh, and DH wants to BD tonight :wacko: :haha:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Started PIO tonight. I had to stick 3 times because I hit a nerve. And now my backside is aching. I just wanted to whine about that. Oh, and DH wants to BD tonight :wacko: :haha:

OUCH! Be careful with the PIO, you don't want to hit your sciatic nerve. Get the nurse to draw the circles on your bum if necessary! :haha: funny but it helps! Use some ice first, and a heating pad after (until transfer) but be am careful with the heat after transfer.

So FET on Thursday?


----------



## everhopeful

First - sorry you are uncomfortable!!! Not fun! You are so close now..

Ali- sorry about the headache. Glad the IVIg was not too bad.
Will you be doing it again after your BFP?

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Ttc - so glad you are cleared to go go go!! Exciting!!

Lotus - sounds like a brilliant plan!! It's good to take time off and give your body a break! I'm going to be doing the same thing... Just waiting to see what Wednesday brings!

Ali- got a scan on Wednesday. If nothing has changed then I stop all meds and either book in a d&c or wait to miscarry naturally.

Sekky - not long to go now! Can't wait to hear lots of BFP's!!

Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Ever :hugs: :hugs: I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Edamame.. thinking positive thoughts
> 
> Ever.. when is your next US?
> 
> Turkey.. how are you feeling? when is your next US?
> 
> TTCbaby.. yay! for starting :)
> 
> Everyone else :hi:
> 
> AFM.. no serious side effects, mild reflux, mild headache and fatigue. I spent the day in bed just relaxing and I think it's done me a world of good! Monday I go in for my lining check, hopefully it's growing nicely!

Hey Ali...I'm feeling great. I'm exhausted & starving ALL the time. I have been 99.9% PMA all week and basically I'm just having faith that everything is going to be ok. Next u/s is Tuesday morning. I'll be 8 weeks exactly. Praying that heartbeat is where it should be and that we see growth from last week. No spotting, minimal cramping, typical symptoms and major PMA all week. Hoping and praying for the best. Thanks for asking. 

How are you feeling?? Seems like the IVIg wasn't as bad as you anticipated! You must be SUPER excited!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Ever.. I'm hoping that everything turns out ok! Best of luck with your scan on Wednesday! :dust:

Turkey.. same to you! Here is hoping that the heartbeat is strong and everything else is normal! :thumbup:

AFM.. yes, I will have to do 2-3 more infusions if I am pregnant. I still need to get that elusive BFP! Oh and I asked my FS and they will be doing AH with my frozen embryos, YAY! 12 days to transfer, US for lining check tomorrow!


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies!

Lots going on here and hard to keep up, but I want to wish all of you the best of luck wherever you are in this crazy process. 

AFM, just taking it day by day.


----------



## Edamame

Ever-hope it all turns out wonderfully on Wednesday and the worry was for nothing! :hugs:

Turkey- hope you also have a wonderful scan this week!

Good luck to all of you ladies with your shots and cyles!

AFM- The FRER line was about half as dark as yesterday's, so it is not looking good. Trying not to be angry at the universe, I know there are so many of us having trouble. But just frustrated.


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame :( I'm sooo sorry. That's exactly what my test started doing.. I thought it was just the booster working out but dr said it was a chemical... I hope it's just dilute urine and tomorrows beta shows differently.


----------



## alicatt

Edamame.. I'm with Mo.. in the early days dilution has a lot to do with how dark the line is. As long as its there you are still in the game. Hopefully it will get darker tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

alicatt said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Ali - glad to hear that you are doing ok.....I hope all look good on Monday. Im also really happy the weather cleared up enough for me to get here this morning...LOL...We had some terrible storms last night Im sure you got them first!
> 
> We had some really bad ones on Thursday, all day long. So you are in FL now? Do you see the FS on Monday as well? My first lining check and second acupuncture is on Monday.
> 
> I'm mostly feeling well. Still very tired and have had a headache all day. I have had a headache since I started the Lupron so I don't think it is caused by the IVIg. The IVIg was pretty boring actually. Simply 4.5 hour of sitting down and just waiting for the stuff to pump into me :coffee: The nurse was really nice, we chatted and just hung out.
> 
> I really can't wait until the 17th! Only 13 days :thumbup: :yipee:Click to expand...

Yep I am here now...I go in on Tuesday to see how i am progressing after 3 day of stims. Glad you are tolerating the IVIg.



FirstTry said:


> Started PIO tonight. I had to stick 3 times because I hit a nerve. And now my backside is aching. I just wanted to whine about that. Oh, and DH wants to BD tonight :wacko: :haha:

On no...sorry hun! Whine away :thumbup:



everhopeful said:


> Ttc - so glad you are cleared to go go go!! Exciting!!
> 
> Lotus - sounds like a brilliant plan!! It's good to take time off and give your body a break! I'm going to be doing the same thing... Just waiting to see what Wednesday brings!
> 
> Ali- got a scan on Wednesday. If nothing has changed then I stop all meds and either book in a d&c or wait to miscarry naturally.
> 
> Sekky - not long to go now! Can't wait to hear lots of BFP's!!
> 
> Xx

I so hope that there is some progress...praying for you hun!



Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Edamame.. thinking positive thoughts
> 
> Ever.. when is your next US?
> 
> Turkey.. how are you feeling? when is your next US?
> 
> TTCbaby.. yay! for starting :)
> 
> Everyone else :hi:
> 
> AFM.. no serious side effects, mild reflux, mild headache and fatigue. I spent the day in bed just relaxing and I think it's done me a world of good! Monday I go in for my lining check, hopefully it's growing nicely!
> 
> Hey Ali...I'm feeling great. I'm exhausted & starving ALL the time. I have been 99.9% PMA all week and basically I'm just having faith that everything is going to be ok. Next u/s is Tuesday morning. I'll be 8 weeks exactly. Praying that heartbeat is where it should be and that we see growth from last week. No spotting, minimal cramping, typical symptoms and major PMA all week. Hoping and praying for the best. Thanks for asking.
> 
> How are you feeling?? Seems like the IVIg wasn't as bad as you anticipated! You must be SUPER excited!!!!Click to expand...

That is awesome news and great symptoms! 



Edamame said:


> Ever-hope it all turns out wonderfully on Wednesday and the worry was for nothing! :hugs:
> 
> Turkey- hope you also have a wonderful scan this week!
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies with your shots and cyles!
> 
> AFM- The FRER line was about half as dark as yesterday's, so it is not looking good. Trying not to be angry at the universe, I know there are so many of us having trouble. But just frustrated.

I do pray it works out hun and this IS your BFP!!!


AFM - Due to not having my correct needles last night I ended up taking my first IVF meds, gonal f and menapur at 10 pm instead of 9pm. Now my question is, should I continue to take it at 10 pm or move back to 9pm tonight?


----------



## Edamame

If 9pm is the time you'd rather regularly take it, I think you can move it back. One hour once isn't that big of a difference.


----------



## MoBaby

I'd move back to 9. My clinic was very specific about the times to take them.


----------



## alicatt

I think you have a plus/minus 1 hour for stim shots, they do like you to take them at the same time each day if possible. The trigger shot has to be spot on at the exact time they tell you, so don't delay that one!

I set alarms on my cell to remind me :thumbup: especially since I was doing them 2x a day once in the AM and once in the mid-afternoon (while at work).

FX'd that you stim well!! GL on Tuesday :dust:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ever and Turkey - good luck with your scans. I'm sending positive vibes your way. 

Edamame - hoping that line gets darker for you!

TTC - I was taking my meds at 10 pm (as I was simply told to take then at a time that worked for me) and when my clinic found out I was taking them so late they asked me to start taking them at 6. It had something to do with not getting accurate results in the early morning testing because I was taking them so late. So I'm sure an hour is fine, I'd just double check. 

Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww and those starting their cycles!!


----------



## alicatt

WannabeeMum said:


> Ever and Turkey - good luck with your scans. I'm sending positive vibes your way.
> 
> Edamame - hoping that line gets darker for you!
> 
> TTC - I was taking my meds at 10 pm (as I was simply told to take then at a time that worked for me) and when my clinic found out I was taking them so late they asked me to start taking them at 6. It had something to do with not getting accurate results in the early morning testing because I was taking them so late. So I'm sure an hour is fine, I'd just double check.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww and those starting their cycles!!

TTC- that is true, mine asked me to take them between 4-5pm so they would have the most effect on morning tests. Basically they wanted me to take them shortly after my 2-3 pm call with the results. As we got the results they would adjust my meds, tailoring things to get the best eggs. So yes, check with the FS office to make sure 9-10pm is OK!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, how are you feeling today? 

Edamame, sorry :hugs: I hope things turn around for you.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Edamame, sorry :hugs: I hope things turn around for you.

I've pretty much spent the weekend in bed :cry: headache and now nausea. I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## alicatt

Has anyone heard of temporal arteritis as a side effect of Lupron?
I googled my symptoms and that is what fits. :shrug:


----------



## Flowermal

Edamame, really hope the lines get darker for u :hugs:

Ali, I experienced headaches with Lupron but the nurse did mention that some possible side effects also include aches, nausea and at times possible dizziness.. Depends on the individual.. Are these part of temporal arthritis?


----------



## alicatt

Flowermal said:


> Edamame, really hope the lines get darker for u :hugs:
> 
> Ali, I experienced headaches with Lupron but the nurse did mention that some possible side effects also include aches, nausea and at times possible dizziness.. Depends on the individual.. Are these part of temporal arthritis?

Yes, I think so! It's gotten worse the past week. :(
I think I'm supposed to keep on it until Friday. UGH


----------



## MoBaby

Temporal arteritis usually affects much older population. I doubt that's what you have alicat. Would be rare. Are you having jaw pain? Blindness? Double vision? Those are hallmark signs associated with it. If you think You have that then you need treatment right away. But I'm almost 100% certain you don't have that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Anxiously - I think it's GREAT that you're being so zen about this cycle! I felt that same way during my second cycle and I'm feeling the same way about this upcoming cycle too! Enjoy your vacation! 

edamame - I wouldn't worry about the line getting lighter yet, try not to worry until you have to :hugs: I know it's easier said than done but I'm keeping the hope alive for you!

lotus - Good to hear from you! It's a good thing to take some time out and get your body back to normal. Yoga sounds awesome! I've been meaning to get back into it but just been really busy with work, school, and of course TTC stuff. 

Ali - I'm happy to hear your procedure went well! FX'd your lining is looking good tomorrow! I'll be at the doctors tomorrow too! Best of luck! :hugs: I'm sorry you're starting to not feel well, that's no good! All of these meds can really mess with us! 

first - hitting the sciatic nerve would be awful, be careful! 

turkey - I hope your scan on Tuesday goes well! 

ever - thinking of you and hoping for the best! :hugs:

mells - I think taking it day by day is the best thing you can do :)

AFM - a couple days ago i was worried that because I hadn't gotten my period since the period after my failed IVF cycle ... well I got my period today. It's so awful. I'm assuming that's because I haven't had a period in about 40 something days since I've been on BCPs for 3 weeks. I'm sitting on the couch with a heating pad, I took a tylenol so I'm waiting for that to kick in. I go in tomorrow for b/w u/s. Can't wait to see what they say, hopefully it's that I can get started on my meds! I can't wait to get to ER and see how my egg quality is! One more thing, thanks girls for letting me know about taking my meds earlier in the day. I used to take mine around 9PM every night but now that I learned from you girls that it's better to do it earlier to get a more accurate b/w I will be doing that for sure!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Temporal arteritis usually affects much older population. I doubt that's what you have alicat. Would be rare. Are you having jaw pain? Blindness? Double vision? Those are hallmark signs associated with it. If you think You have that then you need treatment right away. But I'm almost 100% certain you don't have that.

Yep, you are right, except I read it is a side effect of Lupron. It's my temples, I can feel the artery throbbing there, along with my temples feeling tender, like they are bruised. Very odd. I'm seeing my FS in the morning, will talk to him about it all.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Temporal arteritis usually affects much older population. I doubt that's what you have alicat. Would be rare. Are you having jaw pain? Blindness? Double vision? Those are hallmark signs associated with it. If you think You have that then you need treatment right away. But I'm almost 100% certain you don't have that.
> 
> Yep, you are right, except I read it is a side effect of Lupron. It's my temples, I can feel the artery throbbing there, along with my temples feeling tender, like they are bruised. Very odd. I'm seeing my FS in the morning, will talk to him about it all.Click to expand...

How ya feelin' Ali? Any better??


----------



## alicatt

Yes! Turkey, my head is much better today. It is still tender but not too bad.
Looking forward to my lining check and acupuncture at lunch time today :)


----------



## MoBaby

Ash sorry your period is bad! My AF is on day 5 now and the first 2 days were terrible! IDK if its because of the chemical or the fact I have not had a "good" period in several months. I feel you :( GL with your ultrasound today!

I cant wait for my appt on Thursday. I have made a decision I think. Regardless of anything, I am doing a full IVF cycle. We only have 2 frosties left and I want to save them for now. I plan to do the cycle with the new clinic, depending on what they say because I can do a multi cycle program and they are way more affordable than my clinic. If for some reason they are jerks or I do not like them, I will just do a full cycle with my current RE and do PGD with hopes we get several to biopsy. So thats my plan. I guess it will be July or August before anything looking at time lines. I have to start from scratch with new RE. And old RE wont do anything until July anyways.


----------



## alicatt

Mo - sounds like a great plan! When you are talking to the new RE pepper them with questions about RPL. Since you've had a few. See what tests they offer and how they might proceed. Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - Love your plan! I felt the same way about saving my frostie :) It's a good feeling to just have those babies on ice waiting for you, kind of comforting or something! Can't wait to hear what happens with the new RE, only 3 days! Woohoo! 

AFM - I was able to get some relief last night after tossing in turning in bed for 3 hours by falling asleep :) I'm feeling much better today. Still have cramps on and off but they're not that bad. I'm on the couch right now after my monitoring this morning watching Scandal. Ultrasound went well. Lining is nice and thin, ovaries are very quiet. I have about 9 antral follicles on each ovary so that's looking good. They're all nice and small. I'm most likely starting tonight, depending on the b/w of course but it's looking good. I'll be on 150 units of follistim each morning, 1 liquid/powder of menopur each night and they said I'll go in either Wednesday or Thursday for my first monitoring appointment. They're leaning towards Thursday. Can't wait! I'm so excited to see what's going to happen this cycle :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - Love your plan! I felt the same way about saving my frostie :) It's a good feeling to just have those babies on ice waiting for you, kind of comforting or something! Can't wait to hear what happens with the new RE, only 3 days! Woohoo!
> 
> AFM - I was able to get some relief last night after tossing in turning in bed for 3 hours by falling asleep :) I'm feeling much better today. Still have cramps on and off but they're not that bad. I'm on the couch right now after my monitoring this morning watching Scandal. Ultrasound went well. Lining is nice and thin, ovaries are very quiet. I have about 9 antral follicles on each ovary so that's looking good. They're all nice and small. I'm most likely starting tonight, depending on the b/w of course but it's looking good. I'll be on 150 units of follistim each morning, 1 liquid/powder of menopur each night and they said I'll go in either Wednesday or Thursday for my first monitoring appointment. They're leaning towards Thursday. Can't wait! I'm so excited to see what's going to happen this cycle :happydance:

Ash.. sounds like everything is looking good! 9 antral follicles is good! :thumbup: I read an article that an optimal cycle reaps 15 mature eggs, so with 18 follicles, you'll probably get abuot 15 mature eggs. Perfect!!!

Sorry about the cramps and AF, yes, it is normal to have really bad AF's during this whole process. I found that some were really light, while others were really heavy. This last one after the biopsy was really heavy, OUCH!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - I got 25 eggs with my last 2 cycles but about 10 -16 were mature each time. I'm hoping with this new protocol that maybe I get more mature but less retrieved. IMO I would rather have 7 retrieved, 7 mature and then have a good amount make it to day 5 :) Just hoping for the best here! I bet you're happy you're feeling better today! Have a good time at your acupuncture. I've been wanting to try it but my schedule is already kind of crazy, I don't know how much more I can add on.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali: Yes, will discuss with them for sure. I need some more investigation and hopefully we can start that this week. I can't do CD3 bloodwork until my next AF b/c I will be CD 8 at my consult. If AF would have just waited a little longer.

Ash your AFC sounds great! My last AFC was like 41 and I was like I want to do a cycle now! I hope its at least 20ish with my next cycle.


----------



## Mells54

Ash, sounds good!

Ali, so glad you're feeling better.

Mo, don't you feel so much better after you make these kinds of decisions? Good luck with the new RE.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. 

Ash glad you are actually getting started. Hoping your blood work comes back ok.

Ali hoping your side effects disappear soon. I have never used lupron so I wouldn't know sweetie.


----------



## sekky

Mo I have to admit you've made a good decision. Hoping it brings you all the luck you need.

Edamame any news from your end? How is your mum and has she had her X-ray yet?


----------



## alicatt

*Thanks all..*

I think I spoke too soon. My temples are aching :sadangel: on the bright side, my lining looks awesome, its 7.8mm and that is pretty good for day 8 of estrogen. So I think we are on track for a good lining this time :thumbup: I also talked to my FS about the pain in my head and he gave me a prescription for percocet. So maybe I won't be in so much pain tonight! :thumbup: I won't be able to take it during the day (while at work) but I will at least get some relief at night. That is going to make the next few days much easier. My FS said that it is probably from the IVIg and should go away in the next 2-4 days. FX'd it does!

*Mo *- there are some tests they can do now, like all the autoimmune and clotting tests, and AMH can be done at any point in the cycle. Plus if you decide to check NK cells, I'd do that sooner than later as that test takes about 1.5-2 weeks to come back. I'm really excited that you are getting a second opinion, even if they come to the same conclusions as your first FS, it is always good to affirm that you are doing the right thing. Or conversely if they find something that could be causing the issue, then you'll be set on the right path! :thumbup: Can't wait to hear how things go!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks ladies! 

I got the call and we're all set. Starting tonight! 

ali - yay for a good looking lining! Sorry to hear you're still in pain but happy your doctor prescribed you something so you can get some rest.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I got the call and we're all set. Starting tonight!
> 
> ali - yay for a good looking lining! Sorry to hear you're still in pain but happy your doctor prescribed you something so you can get some rest.

YAY! So you are starting today, do you know when ER/ET might be?


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> *Thanks all..*
> 
> I think I spoke too soon. My temples are aching :sadangel: on the bright side, my lining looks awesome, its 7.8mm and that is pretty good for day 8 of estrogen. So I think we are on track for a good lining this time :thumbup: I also talked to my FS about the pain in my head and he gave me a prescription for percocet. So maybe I won't be in so much pain tonight! :thumbup: I won't be able to take it during the day (while at work) but I will at least get some relief at night. That is going to make the next few days much easier. My FS said that it is probably from the IVIg and should go away in the next 2-4 days. FX'd it does!
> 
> *Mo *- there are some tests they can do now, like all the autoimmune and clotting tests, and AMH can be done at any point in the cycle. Plus if you decide to check NK cells, I'd do that sooner than later as that test takes about 1.5-2 weeks to come back. I'm really excited that you are getting a second opinion, even if they come to the same conclusions as your first FS, it is always good to affirm that you are doing the right thing. Or conversely if they find something that could be causing the issue, then you'll be set on the right path! :thumbup: Can't wait to hear how things go!!!

Great News Ali!! Everything is coming together nicely!!! And Percoset?? Don't get too used to that!!! Before you know it, anything but Tylenol will be off limits!!! Can't wait to hear how things go from here!!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I got the call and we're all set. Starting tonight!
> 
> ali - yay for a good looking lining! Sorry to hear you're still in pain but happy your doctor prescribed you something so you can get some rest.

WOOOOOOOOT!!!! That's great news Ash!!! You'll be a pro in no time!!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey do you have your scan today?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - Well they said just count 12 days from now so May 18th should be trigger day, May 20th should be ER and then transfer I'm guessing would be May 25th :) OTD would be 6/8 :happydance:

turkey - thanks :flower: How did your scan go? I thought it was today.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - Well they said just count 12 days from now so May 18th should be trigger day, May 20th should be ER and then transfer I'm guessing would be May 25th :) OTD would be 6/8 :happydance:
> 
> turkey - thanks :flower: How did your scan go? I thought it was today.

Exciting! It will be here before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> *Thanks all..*
> 
> I think I spoke too soon. My temples are aching :sadangel: on the bright side, my lining looks awesome, its 7.8mm and that is pretty good for day 8 of estrogen. So I think we are on track for a good lining this time :thumbup: I also talked to my FS about the pain in my head and he gave me a prescription for percocet. So maybe I won't be in so much pain tonight! :thumbup: I won't be able to take it during the day (while at work) but I will at least get some relief at night. That is going to make the next few days much easier. My FS said that it is probably from the IVIg and should go away in the next 2-4 days. FX'd it does!
> 
> *Mo *- there are some tests they can do now, like all the autoimmune and clotting tests, and AMH can be done at any point in the cycle. Plus if you decide to check NK cells, I'd do that sooner than later as that test takes about 1.5-2 weeks to come back. I'm really excited that you are getting a second opinion, even if they come to the same conclusions as your first FS, it is always good to affirm that you are doing the right thing. Or conversely if they find something that could be causing the issue, then you'll be set on the right path! :thumbup: Can't wait to hear how things go!!!
> 
> Great News Ali!! Everything is coming together nicely!!! And Percoset?? Don't get too used to that!!! Before you know it, anything but Tylenol will be off limits!!! Can't wait to hear how things go from here!!Click to expand...

I know.. nothing but tylenol when preggers, but for now the FS would rather me be calm and pain free then stressed out and in pain. I like that approach! :haha: Then once transfer happens, no more!


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - Well they said just count 12 days from now so May 18th should be trigger day, May 20th should be ER and then transfer I'm guessing would be May 25th :) OTD would be 6/8 :happydance:

:happydance: for starting ash. 

Turkey - how did your scan go?

Ali :thumbup: for a good lining

Sandy - how are you buddy?:flower:


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Turkey do you have your scan today?

Nope....tomorrow at 7:15. They changed it from my usual Monday slot so I could see my regular doctor...getting more & more nervous as the day goes on. I've been staying positive all week, but at the same time I'm trying to prepare myself for whatever news we get tomorrow. Thanks so much to all of you ladies for your support...xoxo


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Turkey do you have your scan today?
> 
> Nope....tomorrow at 7:15. They changed it from my usual Monday slot so I could see my regular doctor...getting more & more nervous as the day goes on. I've been staying positive all week, but at the same time I'm trying to prepare myself for whatever news we get tomorrow. Thanks so much to all of you ladies for your support...xoxoClick to expand...

Best of luck with things tomorrow. FX'd that you see a nice strong HB!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

turkey - good luck at your scan tomorrow! I'll keep my FX'd and make sure you keep that PMA! 

ali - You said that you had a cycle where you didn't get frosties or you got bad quality embryos and then for the second you got frosties and you started taking viatmins. Did your doctor change your protocol for the 2nd cycle or was it the same protocol as the first?


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> turkey - good luck at your scan tomorrow! I'll keep my FX'd and make sure you keep that PMA!
> 
> ali - You said that you had a cycle where you didn't get frosties or you got bad quality embryos and then for the second you got frosties and you started taking viatmins. Did your doctor change your protocol for the 2nd cycle or was it the same protocol as the first?

*First cycle:* antagonist protocol, eating, drinking and smoking during cycle (I know bad Ali), prenatal vitamins: 11 mature eggs (20+ follicles), 7 fertilized, and were all going strong on day 3, but then 5 arrested before day 5, so we only had 2 left to transfer, but my FS said they were still really good ones.

Decided to change donors to improve ICSI fertilization rates, QUIT smoking, take some vitamin supplements, he recommended specifically the CoQ10 and said the royal jelly wouldn't hurt. Also suggested adding acupuncture.

*Second cycle:* long lupron protocol, GF diet, no drinking or smoking, CoQ10, royal jelly, maca root, prenatal vitamins, omega 3 fish oils: 17 eggs, 15 mature, 12 fertilized and 6 embryos made it to day 5. 

I'm not really sure what improved my chances? I made a lot of changes between my first IVF and second. So any or all of it could have made the difference. My FS waffled back and forth between doing another antagonist protocol and the long lupron protocol, we argued about it a few times since he had initially said he wanted to change, and then he changed his mind, and so I wanted to know why? We discussed it and finally decided to try the long lupron. I really don't know what the plusses and minuses are of each, I just wanted to make sure he was making the right choice! :dohh: Sometimes I think it is a total crap shoot! :wacko:


----------



## Edamame

On my phone so sorry to be short- sadly, my beta was 3.98, so it was another chemical. Not sure what we'll do next. On the bright side, my mom's bones were starting to knit on their own so no surgery required. 
My love to you all!


----------



## L4hope

So sorry Edamame. :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

So so sorry Edamame. Glad that your mum is starting to recover..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - thanks for explaining!

Edamame - I'm so sorry :hugs: Good news about your mom though!


----------



## MoBaby

Soo sorry edamame :(


----------



## mercyme

So sorry, edamame. Was really hoping for a sticky bean for you. Glad to hear about your mom.


----------



## mercyme

Turkey, thinking of you. -- good luck tomorrow!!

Mo, you sound so positive & upbeat, seems like a wise decision. 

Ali, sorry about your headaches & hope the meds work well. 

Ash, wishing you lots of mature eggs. Surely this new protocol will do the trick!


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry edamame. 

Good luck tomorrow turkey!

Mo, I hope you get the answers you are looking for from the new doctor! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!

Not much to report here. Three more days of lupron, then crinone starts Saturday. I can't believe that transfer is a little more than a week away!


----------



## Edamame

Thank you everyone. I was prepared for the result since the second line on my FRER was barely visible this morning. I cried all over the poor nurse that took my blood for the test, she hugged me until I calmed down. 

Mercy- looking forward to hearing about your scan on Thursday!!

Ali- hope your headache goes away with the good meds, glad your lining is looking good!

Mobaby- Sounds like a very good plan. Was thinking of doing the same thing. I'll be 37 in September, so even if our last two frosties stick, I'd be around 40 for the next round of IVF, and I think I'd rather get my eggs when they're younger and do genetic testing. My mom has offered to lend us the money to do that, not sure if DH would accept it though, he has a lot of pride when it comes to borrowing from family. I know people would suggest switching clinics at this point, but my clinic is really one of the best in the northwest.

Ash- sounds like your cycle is going to go great- hope you get lots of eggs!

Turkey- hope everything looks good on your scan tomorrow!

Lucie- so soon! Hope it goes perfectly this time!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ah! Lucie! The transfer is soon! I'm so excited for you!!!! <3


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - glad you got some meds huun.

Ash. - woohoo for getting started.

Lucie - ur almost there hun, I can't wait for you to start.

Edamame - I am so sorry to hear that hun.

Turkey - good luck tomorrow...please update us as soon as you can.

Ever - how are you doing hun...

AFM. - the re said to do my injections at 7- 8 pm so that is what I am going to do. thanks for all of the advice. I also see lots of women taking one injection in the am and another in the pm...my re told me to do both gonal and menapur at the same time., I wonder why the difference.


----------



## Em260

Edamame - :hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## alicatt

Edamame.. so sorry :hug:

TTC.. it depends on how much medication you are taking. My FS separated them, and switched me from SubQ to IM, honestly I don't think it matters :shrug: Just do what your FS told you to do. 

AFM.. my head is finally not hurting! YAY! It has been solidly hurting for weeks, so I'm happy to finally have some relief! Now we wait until Friday to get another lining check, and then I should start PIO on the weekend sometime.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted over the weekend been busy all weekend helping DH put up a new fence and got sunburnt!!!!! 

Edamame, I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you at the hard time. We are all here for you :hug:

Turkey, Good luck for today and hope you get some reassuring news today :hugs:

Mo, You sound like you have a plan in place hope your appt goes well this week :hugs:

Ali, yay for the headaches finally going :happydance: Fx'd for lining check this week. 

Ash, yay for getting started :happydance:

Lucie, ttc, Mells & Em, Not long now :happydance:

Lotus & Ever, How you doing? :hugs:

Sekky, Hi :hi: Hows you injections going not long til baseline! :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, nothing new to report just plodding on with injections but starting on countdown now til baseline scan which is in 7 days woo hoo :happydance:then fx'd i can start the stims! xx


----------



## sekky

Edamame so sorry for the chemical


----------



## sekky

Sandy am alright counting down to my appointment too. It's this weekend

Ash how did your first day of stimms go?


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - hoping you get excellent news today!! Xx


----------



## sekky

Turkey thinking of you and hoping you have good news.

Lucie not long now. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ever how are you doing?


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - great you have some relief today!

Lucie - so close!! How exciting!

Ttc- glad they told you timings. I've known ladies that take their meds at the same time. 

Em and Mells - how are you feeling?

Sekky - glad injections are going well! Not long to go now..

Sandy - 7 days will fly by!!

Ash - how are you doing?

Mo - think you have a great plan in place!! Hope your fs has lots of new ideas to throw in there too!

AFM - still no bleeding. Have no idea what to expect at scan tomorrow. I'd be lying if I said I am still hopeful. Don't know why but I've lost all hope... And if it is sadly over I just want my body to hurry up and sort itself out! I know that sounds heartless but its torture sitting here feeling pregnant when actually nothing was found in the sac. And all the while taking steroids, blood thinners, progesterone etc...

Anyway, hope you are all having a great one!!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - how are you hon? X


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd ever I'm still hopeful for you, lets hope tomorrow gives you some good news or allows you to move on either way :hug: xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

Turkey - good luck today!

Ever - fingers crossed your little bean is holding on :thumbup:

Edamame - I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Gl turkey!! Fx for you :)


----------



## Turkey16

We're ok...heart rate still low (119, up from 97...I got to hear it) babe's still measuring behind (7 weeks 2 days..I'm at 8 weeks), but "appropriate growth" has been made. Thank God!!!!!! Now more waiting....next scan is in a week. Still terrified, but SO relieved. Thanks once again for all the support. xoxoxo


----------



## Sandy83

That's great news Turkey sounds like you have a strong little bean there :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Turkey - great news yayy!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey that is great news!


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> Ali - great you have some relief today!
> 
> Lucie - so close!! How exciting!
> 
> Ttc- glad they told you timings. I've known ladies that take their meds at the same time.
> 
> Em and Mells - how are you feeling?
> 
> Sekky - glad injections are going well! Not long to go now..
> 
> Sandy - 7 days will fly by!!
> 
> Ash - how are you doing?
> 
> Mo - think you have a great plan in place!! Hope your fs has lots of new ideas to throw in there too!
> 
> AFM - still no bleeding. Have no idea what to expect at scan tomorrow. I'd be lying if I said I am still hopeful. Don't know why but I've lost all hope... And if it is sadly over I just want my body to hurry up and sort itself out! I know that sounds heartless but its torture sitting here feeling pregnant when actually nothing was found in the sac. And all the while taking steroids, blood thinners, progesterone etc...
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all having a great one!!
> 
> Xx

Ever - fx for you tomorrow! Praying for you and your little bean. I hope you get great news! I'm feeling pretty good, thanks for asking. Lining scan is next Wednesday.


----------



## L4hope

That's great news Turkey! Grow baby grow!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Turkey - great news! I bet you're a little bit relieved. Fx'd that things are still looking good at your next scan. 

Ever - I hope you get great news at your scan. If not though were all here for you. :hugs: I'm doing okay thanks for asking. I started my stims last night and all went well. I have my first scan on Thursday.


----------



## mercyme

Turkey, that's such great news! Appropriate growth!! Yay!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey that is excellent news!! I'm so so happy for you!! I think it's time for you to relax! You've got a little fighter there!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

I just got a call from my clinic, they have had to move my scan to Thursday as my fs is off sick. Annoying to have to wait but its only 24 hours I guess!! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Great news, Turkey!

Good luck, Ever. The waiting is tough, especially if you feel you're in limbo, but at least it's only an extra day.

AFM, 2 days to go! Please let this be our forever baby(ies). I haven't been doing acupuncture this cycle, but I scheduled appointments for the hours before and after the transfer.


----------



## MoBaby

Woo hoo first!! This is going to be it for you!!!! :) I wish I had done AP now with my FET. I did it with my first BFP and then with my second BFP but not with any of my neg cycles. (although the outcomes were not good for either). Maybe there is something to it? Maybe its in my head.


----------



## Edamame

Wonderful news Turkey!! Hope there are no more scares from now on!

Ever- good luck with your scan, so sorry they are making you wait another day!!

First- best of luck with your transfer!! I did acu before and after- it really helped relax me for the procedure and made the wait to use the restroom afterwards much easier.


----------



## MoBaby

I am compling a list of questions to ask at my consult. Can you ladies (Alicatt!) help me add questions I may be forgetting?? I havent had to do this before and I have learned all this stuff over the past 2 years with my current RE. I am scared of the new consult! I hope he has a solution and doesnt say we are hopeless :(

Spoiler
IVF questions:

1) Protocol. I responded best to the microdose protocol. In all cycles estrogen was noted to be low after stimming for a few days. Estrogen does respond appropriately but I feel like it should be higher initially. Can we do something to increase the low estrogen? Is this affecting egg quality? We always end up with a good amount of mature eggs. I usually see a good deal of growth after stimming for 5-6 days. 
- I feel like the BCP over-suppress me. Can we avoid birthcontrol pills? 

-How can we ensure more blasts on day 5?

2) Miscarriage. Is there any more testing that needs to be done? I feel like something is missing and we need to find out what that is. Do you only recommend genetic testing on the embryos even though we both have normal karotypes/genetics? 
- Immune testing?
- Clotting testing?
- Uterine biopsy?

3) Sperm. 

-Can we use ejaculated sperm as we have been in the past. We have had enough sperm per sample to fertilize all the eggs. We have a back up supply at current RE. We can leave back-up sample if needed. Current RE was okay with this and we used fresh ejaculated sperm for all 3 IVF cycles. 
- Is the sperm the reason for the miscarriages/failed cycles?
-Do you recommend donor sperm? 
- Who can we see as a second opinion at a urologist. We were not very satisfied with the current urologist. We are not willing to undergo testicular sperm extraction at this time. Are there any further testing that DH needs to have? He has not had an ultrasound. Bloodwork revels only slightly elevated FSH with low testosterone. Should we see an endocrinologist? 
-Testicular torsion/hernia repair: is this most likely the cause for the oligospermia? 
- Repeat SA

4) Embryologist/lab: 
-What methods does the lab use to freeze/thaw. 
- Who is the embryologist? Is there more than one embryologist who work with the IVF lab? 
-What is the success rate of thawing embryos? 
- What percentage per patient do you see blast rate with your lab on average? 

5) Success rate. What is your success rate? I have seen SART but want to know personally your success rate. Success rate in cases like ours?

6) Do you think I can be successful at another full round of IVF? Should I transfer the frozen embryos first before looking into other options?

7) Should we consider IUI with donor sperm vs IVF? 

8) My uterus.
-Do you see any reason why I can't carry a baby with my uterus? Current RE says uterus should not be an issue. Is this the reason why I can't stay pregnant? Current RE says blood flow is perfect to uterus and size is relatively normal compared to someone with a normal uterus.
-Do I need a HSG. Would prefer not to do this. Have had multiple saline sonograms. Most recent March 25th, 2013. 
-How many embryos would you be willing to transfer with UU. We have transferred 2 with each fresh IVF and 1 with each FET. Can we transfer more since I have had multiple failed cycles or would that be too much of a risk?


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - looks like a very detailed list of questions..
Have you ever been prescribed viagra suppositories? Not sure how common it is in the US but it has proven to massively enhance blood flow to uterus. Might be worth asking about if you are asking about blod flow?

Will your clinic also be sending copies of all procedures performed on you? As well as drug chart etc?

Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Everything should have been sent over.

I'll check on the Viagra. Never heard of it here but I have read about it online.


----------



## sekky

Great news turkey. Relax and enjoy being pregnant girl

Ever Thursday isn't so far away. Hoping for some good news from your scan as well.

Mo seems you've got everything covered to me. All the the best 

Ali how are you doing?

Edamame - has your mom had her X-ray yet?


----------



## sekky

First you are so close. Send you lots of sticky vibes:dust:

Sandy thinking of you. How is the belly jabbing going? I still can't do mine:haha: DH has been fantastic with them for me.

AFM my appointment is on Saturday. Is it here yet?:wacko:

Ash when do you go in for your first follicle check?


----------



## angelap1215

Sorry ladies I have not been posting. I hope all is well. I really think this cycle is not going to be a good one. My hcg level is only 9.5 and I am 12dpt3dt and I'm just so sad right now. I have to go back on Friday. I just don't understand the 2ww and It really wasn't a 2ww for me. Good luck to everybody:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Angelap, so sorry.

Turkey your lil one is a fighter for sure

Ever, hang in there...only one extra day.

Ali, thank goodness you have some relief.

Mo, that is one heck of a list. I can't imagine you haven't missed too much. And as you have you consult it will probably bring up more things than you thought of.

Hi to everyone I missed.

AFM, baseline scheduled for 5 June. Start Lupron 26 May. Things at work are crazy busy right now, so I'm sure the next few weeks will fly by for me.


----------



## MoBaby

A lot are questions I want to ask my current re but I don't think he will be upfront and 100% honest with me. I want the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth :)

angelap: soo sorry about the beta results :(


----------



## Edamame

Angel, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

sekky- thanks for asking, she had the follow-up x-rays yesterday, as well as a CT scan to get a better look at one piece that was sticking out a little- no surgery required!! So glad it turned out that way. She's not supposed to use it at all for another week, and after Sunday can start moving it around a little more. But no lifting anything over a pound, and no driving, for six weeks. But still better than surgery!

Had our WTF meeting with the doctor today. We've decided to do chromosome testing on DH and me, and also test me for immune issues, blood clotting issues, and thyroid antibodies. If we do another full IVF, we'll do genetic testing on the embryos. But we still need to decide whether to do that or use the last two frosties. I think I mentioned my mom has offered to lend us the money to do that, but DH and I both need a break for a cycle or two before making any other decisions.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ever - ugh that's so annoying that they moved your scan but you right, it's only 24 hours ... it'll be here before you know it. :hugs:

first - only two days! :happydance:

Mo - you have some GREAT questions. A lot of the I would have not thought of probably. Consult in 2 days :happydance:

sekky - saturday will be here before you know it :) My appointment is Thursday. I can't wait to see what's growing in there! 

angelap - sorry you're HCG levels aren't looking great :hugs: This tww does suck and it's evil to get that bfp but not have it work out. However, lots of people have had low levels but it ended up sticking. Keep your head up :hugs:

mells - it will be here before you know it especially since you're busy with work :happydance:

edamame - I think you and your DH have a good plan in place and it's okay to take a little bit off. It's so hard to keep going and going and going. It's very stressful on the body and it's so nice to get back to the simple things in life. I know my OH is getting sick of the IVF stuff because it's just so much with the schedule but we'll get through it. I think after this we're going to take a break if it doesn't work.


----------



## alicatt

Hi All.. sorry for being MIA I fell sick :sick: either the flu, some bad food or a side effect from the IVIg. I'm starting to feel a little better, but I spent the morning emptying my stomach into the toilet. I figure it is a dry run for MS! lol.

Mo.. great list, I'd only add NK cells and ask about DHEA supplements. GL and I hope you get some answers!


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> ever - ugh that's so annoying that they moved your scan but you right, it's only 24 hours ... it'll be here before you know it. :hugs:
> 
> first - only two days! :happydance:
> 
> Mo - you have some GREAT questions. A lot of the I would have not thought of probably. Consult in 2 days :happydance:
> 
> sekky - saturday will be here before you know it :) My appointment is Thursday. I can't wait to see what's growing in there!
> 
> angelap - sorry you're HCG levels aren't looking great :hugs: This tww does suck and it's evil to get that bfp but not have it work out. However, lots of people have had low levels but it ended up sticking. Keep your head up :hugs:
> 
> mells - it will be here before you know it especially since you're busy with work :happydance:
> 
> edamame - I think you and your DH have a good plan in place and it's okay to take a little bit off. It's so hard to keep going and going and going. It's very stressful on the body and it's so nice to get back to the simple things in life. I know my OH is getting sick of the IVF stuff because it's just so much with the schedule but we'll get through it. I think after this we're going to take a break if it doesn't work.

I can't wait already. Fx crossed you see nice follies on Thursday. Grow follies grow. Will also pray this cycle works for you and you get your forever baby/babies:flower:

Edamame glad your mum won't be needing the surgery anymore. Good decision about taking a break.:thumbup:

Ali sorry about feeling sick. Thank goodness you are feeling better:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Ali, So sorry you were feeling sick yesterday, hope you are better today. :hugs:

Ever, tomorrow will be here before you know it hang in there :hugs:

Mo, Wow, sounds like you have all the questions under control. hope your appt brings some good news :hugs:

Angela, Sorry your HGC is low, do you get another official test to confirm the outcome? :hugs:

Mells, being busy at work is sure to make the time fly, not long to go :happydance:

Edamame, Great news about your mam and sounds like you and your clinic have a plan in place. I do agree with taking a cycle or two off to get you back to normal both physically and mentally as this whole IVF process does take it's toll on you and DH :hugs: 

Sekky, Belly jabbing is going fine, I've been doing mine and find it quite easy. Think I'm becoming a natural now takes about 3 mins from getting the injections ready to do it. Getting sick of the hot sweats at night tho and having the occasional mood swing. I feel sorry for DH as he gets the brunt of it and is an angel!!!! :hugs:

First, Good luck tomorrow, you will be PUPO very soon woo hoo :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone, sorry for being MIA...it's been crazy at work. Why is it always like this right before I go on vacation??? :growlmad:

Edamame, I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical :hug: A break sounds good. Doing those tests will be reassuring and I hope they'll give you the answers you need to make your decision on the next course of action.

Angel, hang on tight for a little while more. Fx'd for your test this Fri.

Turkey, such great news about the HR! Sigh...I can't wait to hear one of my own soon :haha:

First, GL for your transfer! Would you know if it's ok to do acupuncture after the transfer? I've been doing it before, but I'm so worried about any negative effects post transfer.

Mo, I'm copying your list of questions to a Word document right now for future use :happydance:

Ali, sorry that you're feeling unwell. Drink plenty of fluids!

Hope everyone else is doing well! AFM, nothing much to report. I think I have some nuclear levels of progesterone in my body - my breasts hurt even when walking down the stairs! Can't imagine going down hundreds of steps at the temples in Kyoto! And oh...the constipation...thank goodness for Lactus! :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Amxiously: I think you should test! It sounds like a BFP with the bbs hurting that bad!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah i agree Anxiously. That is one symptom i have never had sore BB's and I've never had a BFP so looking good! :happydance: xx


----------



## alicatt

Anxious! Sounds like a great trip! My acupuncturist actually comes to my FS office and does it during the transfer. She also wants me to come back 1-2 times after transfer and before we get the BETA results. Then if I'm pregnant we'll continue at 2-4 times a month. The acupuncturist should change the meridians depending on the point in your cycle.


----------



## L4hope

I agree! I still hold my boobies every time I walk downstairs so they don't jiggle! :haha: I never had that before I was pregnant.


----------



## FirstTry

Anxiously: my first response is to ask your doctor. For my last FET, I asked my acupuncturist and she said she doesn't restart treatment until you have gotten 2 positive blood pregnancy tests. That's all I know. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Lol, I'm gonna be a good girl and wait for beta day :haha: 12 more days and counting down...at least this trip will be a good diversion for me!


----------



## Anxiously

L4hope said:


> I agree! I still hold my boobies every time I walk downstairs so they don't jiggle! :haha: I never had that before I was pregnant.

Did they start to ache before your bfp? Or only after? For now, I'm just pinning it down to the 800mg progesterone that I'm taking everyday...


----------



## MoBaby

12 more days until beta?? I would never last. I only last about 3-4 days MAX! LOL.


----------



## mossip

Hi hope everyone's ok! Sorry I'm on my phone so can't get names and info!

My IVF was cancelled yesterday due to my left ovary not responding and my right ovary being to high up! I have 6 follies ready to go but The only way to reach them would be with surgery and they only do it every 3 months. August is gonna be the earliest we can schedule EC if its not fully booked already. 
Is there any tests that they can do to see if my left ovary is ok? Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey UU buddy, lol. Do they think its related to the UU? Can they do IUI for you instead? Something to try? I would ask to do that so its not a complete waste. Or are the follicles on your bad side?

ETA; I misunderstood. They can see your left ovary; just not responding right? I thought you wanted them to look at the high ovary. I dont think there is much they can do to look specifically why one ovary isnt responding.


----------



## mossip

Hey buddy :). Yeah it's my bad side. My ovary is up near my belly button. They couldn't see it on the scans so they did an abdominal scan. I told them where the pain was and as soon as she scanned there it was! I want them to test my left ovary coz it didn't respond and I never get any pain, it's always on my right side. They said not to have sex for 2 weeks unless protected just incase but now I'm thinking do we just go for it? Can tubes move around? I read they could but not sure xxx


----------



## MoBaby

I would just go for it. You are doing ivf for a reason so what's really the chance of pregnancy and it's your bad side. And what's the chance of multiples with slow swimmers? I'd be bding hoping to catch one little eggie :)


----------



## mossip

That's what I was saying but OH is like 'but they said not to' I wish I never told him now :haha: xxx


----------



## MoBaby

im sure you can convience him to BD :) He's a guy after all!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - :haha:


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> im sure you can convience him to BD :) He's a guy after all!

HA!!! Just laughed out loud!!


----------



## Mells54

MoBaby said:


> im sure you can convience him to BD :) He's a guy after all!

Oh Mo! So funny! :haha:


----------



## L4hope

Anxiously said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> I agree! I still hold my boobies every time I walk downstairs so they don't jiggle! :haha: I never had that before I was pregnant.
> 
> Did they start to ache before your bfp? Or only after? For now, I'm just pinning it down to the 800mg progesterone that I'm taking everyday...Click to expand...

It did, but like you I blamed everything on the meds. I actually thought I was going to get my period. So when they called with the positive beta I cried like a baby. It's so hard to symptom spot when your taking meds that can give you symptoms and AF and bfp symptoms overlap. That's great you have a vacation to distract you. Will be looking forward to your results in 12 days!!


----------



## angelap1215

Edamame-Thank you 
Mells54-Thank you
MoBaby-Thank you 
Sandy83-Yes I do. I go back on May 10. I hope and pray it has doubled :thumbup:
Ashknowsbest Thank you and I have been reading soooo many blogs about low hcg levels. But it is all up to my body now :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

angelap - you're in my thoughts!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> im sure you can convience him to BD :) He's a guy after all!
> 
> HA!!! Just laughed out loud!!Click to expand...

Me too! :rofl: :haha: Mossip.. I agree.. get some BD :sex: in there!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Mossip: I highly doubt BDing could result in sextuplets, but what if you got twins or triplets? Are you guys okay with that? At this point for me, I would want to give it a try, but I think this is only your first IVF, right? It's really your (and DH's) call.


----------



## mossip

FirstTry said:


> Mossip: I highly doubt BDing could result in sextuplets, but what if you got twins or triplets? Are you guys okay with that? At this point for me, I would want to give it a try, but I think this is only your first IVF, right? It's really your (and DH's) call.

We were told that because of my UU carrying 1 baby would be like carrying twins and that's why they said not to :sex: just incase. But I'm willing to go for it as its unlikely to happen anyway! Xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mossip - Not to sound completely insensitive and like an asshole but worst case scenario ... if you did get prego with twins or triplets .... if having a UU with twins or triplets is life threatening to you and/or the babies ... there is always dare I say it ... reduction. Worst case scenario though!


----------



## mercyme

Lots of dark brown spotting just now. Kinda worried. I mean, I know that it can be normal, but I'm 6+4 days today, which is exactly when I started miscarrying the first one. I feel concerned. :nope: Scan is tomorrow morning, so I won't call the nurse. 

Here's a question that maybe someone will know -- Say I started out with twins (both blasts attaching), but one stopped growing. Would I have spotting/bleeding from that, even if the other was fine? Seems that it would just disappear without bleeding, as the other still needs the placenta & whatnot. Right?


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Mossip - Not to sound completely insensitive and like an asshole but worst case scenario ... if you did get prego with twins or triplets .... if having a UU with twins or triplets is life threatening to you and/or the babies ... there is always dare I say it ... reduction. Worst case scenario though!

Yes, that is true, you can always go that route. My FS gave me the whole speel about that, I'm sure we all get it. That we do not want to become the next octomom! :haha:

My FS actually said that he wouldn't do the surgery but that he would recommend someone in NYC. Which kind of made my decision for me. I wasn't about to fly to NYC to have reduction. That is just too crazy :wacko:

However with Mossip, the FS has to tell you not to :sex: they are CYA by doing so. Just in case you do conceive sixtuplets naturally. The fact of the matter is this:

1) You may not ovulate all 6 follicles
2) Your ovary is up by your belly button and may or may not be attached to your tube

So I would talk about the risks/chances with your DH and go with your gut. If it were me I would go for it, and worry about the repercussions later, but that is a decision you guys need to make together. :hugs: for whatever you decide to do!


----------



## mossip

Thank you to you all :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mells54

mercyme said:


> Lots of dark brown spotting just now. Kinda worried. I mean, I know that it can be normal, but I'm 6+4 days today, which is exactly when I started miscarrying the first one. I feel concerned. :nope: Scan is tomorrow morning, so I won't call the nurse.
> 
> Here's a question that maybe someone will know -- Say I started out with twins (both blasts attaching), but one stopped growing. Would I have spotting/bleeding from that, even if the other was fine? Seems that it would just disappear without bleeding, as the other still needs the placenta & whatnot. Right?

Mercy, I had a friend that was pregnant naturally, and she started bleeding. Went to the doctor, had a scan, tests, etc. and yes that's what happened. She had twins and one miscarried. She went on and had a healthy pregnancy and her son is 10 years old now. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Mells54 said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Lots of dark brown spotting just now. Kinda worried. I mean, I know that it can be normal, but I'm 6+4 days today, which is exactly when I started miscarrying the first one. I feel concerned. :nope: Scan is tomorrow morning, so I won't call the nurse.
> 
> Here's a question that maybe someone will know -- Say I started out with twins (both blasts attaching), but one stopped growing. Would I have spotting/bleeding from that, even if the other was fine? Seems that it would just disappear without bleeding, as the other still needs the placenta & whatnot. Right?
> 
> Mercy, I had a friend that was pregnant naturally, and she started bleeding. Went to the doctor, had a scan, tests, etc. and yes that's what happened. She had twins and one miscarried. She went on and had a healthy pregnancy and her son is 10 years old now. Hang in there! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! The spotting is bright red now. :nope: but there's nothing I can do, and the scan is in the morning. Just have to sleep & wake up & go straight to clinic.


----------



## MoBaby

sorry about the spotting :( very scary. I had a ton of spotting when I was pg and it was nothing. The mc I had was unrelated to the spotting as I had stopped bleeding by that point. Could just be a small SCH or nothing at all. FX tomorrow.


----------



## Turkey16

mercyme said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Lots of dark brown spotting just now. Kinda worried. I mean, I know that it can be normal, but I'm 6+4 days today, which is exactly when I started miscarrying the first one. I feel concerned. :nope: Scan is tomorrow morning, so I won't call the nurse.
> 
> Here's a question that maybe someone will know -- Say I started out with twins (both blasts attaching), but one stopped growing. Would I have spotting/bleeding from that, even if the other was fine? Seems that it would just disappear without bleeding, as the other still needs the placenta & whatnot. Right?
> 
> Mercy, I had a friend that was pregnant naturally, and she started bleeding. Went to the doctor, had a scan, tests, etc. and yes that's what happened. She had twins and one miscarried. She went on and had a healthy pregnancy and her son is 10 years old now. Hang in there! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! The spotting is bright red now. :nope: but there's nothing I can do, and the scan is in the morning. Just have to sleep & wake up & go straight to clinic.Click to expand...

Hoping everything is ok Mercy. Get some sleep and keep your PMA. Lots of women have lots of spotting and things turn out fine. Nothing you can do until tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and sending thoughts & prayers tomorrow. Good luck!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Mercy & Ever Good luck for the your scans today thinking of you both :hug: xx


----------



## sekky

Hello all

Mossip good luck with whatever you and DH decides

Good luck today ever and mercy.

Mercy hoping the spotting is nothing to worry about.


----------



## sekky

Ash hoping you see some good follie growth today. Good luck at your scan.

AFM my next appointment is just 48hrs away


----------



## Turkey16

angelap1215 said:


> Edamame-Thank you
> Mells54-Thank you
> MoBaby-Thank you
> Sandy83-Yes I do. I go back on May 10. I hope and pray it has doubled :thumbup:
> Ashknowsbest Thank you and I have been reading soooo many blogs about low hcg levels. But it is all up to my body now :hugs:

Stay positive Angelap!! Next beta is tomorrow?? Talk to that babe and tell him/her to stay put! Rub that belly and pray! (Or send positive energy, karma...whatever works for you!). I will be thinking of you and sending thoughts & prayers!! Good Luck!


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for being MIA...it's been crazy at work. Why is it always like this right before I go on vacation??? :growlmad:
> 
> Edamame, I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical :hug: A break sounds good. Doing those tests will be reassuring and I hope they'll give you the answers you need to make your decision on the next course of action.
> 
> Angel, hang on tight for a little while more. Fx'd for your test this Fri.
> 
> Turkey, such great news about the HR! Sigh...I can't wait to hear one of my own soon :haha:
> 
> First, GL for your transfer! Would you know if it's ok to do acupuncture after the transfer? I've been doing it before, but I'm so worried about any negative effects post transfer.
> 
> Mo, I'm copying your list of questions to a Word document right now for future use :happydance:
> 
> Ali, sorry that you're feeling unwell. Drink plenty of fluids!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! AFM, nothing much to report. I think I have some nuclear levels of progesterone in my body - my breasts hurt even when walking down the stairs! Can't imagine going down hundreds of steps at the temples in Kyoto! And oh...the constipation...thank goodness for Lactus! :wacko:

Enjoy your trip Anxiously!!! Things are sounding good!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

anxiously - have fun on your vacation! Hopefully you get GREAT news when you get back! 

mercy and ever - I will be thinking of you girls today :hugs: Let us know what happens.

sekky - yay for your next appointment! It'll be here before you know it :)


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Angel, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:
> 
> sekky- thanks for asking, she had the follow-up x-rays yesterday, as well as a CT scan to get a better look at one piece that was sticking out a little- no surgery required!! So glad it turned out that way. She's not supposed to use it at all for another week, and after Sunday can start moving it around a little more. But no lifting anything over a pound, and no driving, for six weeks. But still better than surgery!
> 
> Had our WTF meeting with the doctor today. We've decided to do chromosome testing on DH and me, and also test me for immune issues, blood clotting issues, and thyroid antibodies. If we do another full IVF, we'll do genetic testing on the embryos. But we still need to decide whether to do that or use the last two frosties. I think I mentioned my mom has offered to lend us the money to do that, but DH and I both need a break for a cycle or two before making any other decisions.

Edamame...I'm so sorry things turned out the way they did, but it seems like you have the right attitude. It will work eventually, you just have to figure out what step to take next that is right for you and DH. It seems like you're on your way to figuring it all out, and taking a break to clear your mind and give your bod a rest is such a great idea...I took 6 months off before doing this IVF cycle, and it was so scary b/c I'm no spring chicken, but once I decided to take that break it was such a relief! It really helped set the course for how we wanted to approach IVF, and it gave us so much energy and determination. I think you have the right attitude and I have a really good feeling about what's coming around the bend for you! Hope mom's (or MIL??) is good too! xo


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> I am compling a list of questions to ask at my consult. Can you ladies (Alicatt!) help me add questions I may be forgetting?? I havent had to do this before and I have learned all this stuff over the past 2 years with my current RE. I am scared of the new consult! I hope he has a solution and doesnt say we are hopeless :(
> 
> Spoiler
> IVF questions:
> 
> 1) Protocol. I responded best to the microdose protocol. In all cycles estrogen was noted to be low after stimming for a few days. Estrogen does respond appropriately but I feel like it should be higher initially. Can we do something to increase the low estrogen? Is this affecting egg quality? We always end up with a good amount of mature eggs. I usually see a good deal of growth after stimming for 5-6 days.
> - I feel like the BCP over-suppress me. Can we avoid birthcontrol pills?
> 
> -How can we ensure more blasts on day 5?
> 
> 2) Miscarriage. Is there any more testing that needs to be done? I feel like something is missing and we need to find out what that is. Do you only recommend genetic testing on the embryos even though we both have normal karotypes/genetics?
> - Immune testing?
> - Clotting testing?
> - Uterine biopsy?
> 
> 3) Sperm.
> 
> -Can we use ejaculated sperm as we have been in the past. We have had enough sperm per sample to fertilize all the eggs. We have a back up supply at current RE. We can leave back-up sample if needed. Current RE was okay with this and we used fresh ejaculated sperm for all 3 IVF cycles.
> - Is the sperm the reason for the miscarriages/failed cycles?
> -Do you recommend donor sperm?
> - Who can we see as a second opinion at a urologist. We were not very satisfied with the current urologist. We are not willing to undergo testicular sperm extraction at this time. Are there any further testing that DH needs to have? He has not had an ultrasound. Bloodwork revels only slightly elevated FSH with low testosterone. Should we see an endocrinologist?
> -Testicular torsion/hernia repair: is this most likely the cause for the oligospermia?
> - Repeat SA
> 
> 4) Embryologist/lab:
> -What methods does the lab use to freeze/thaw.
> - Who is the embryologist? Is there more than one embryologist who work with the IVF lab?
> -What is the success rate of thawing embryos?
> - What percentage per patient do you see blast rate with your lab on average?
> 
> 5) Success rate. What is your success rate? I have seen SART but want to know personally your success rate. Success rate in cases like ours?
> 
> 6) Do you think I can be successful at another full round of IVF? Should I transfer the frozen embryos first before looking into other options?
> 
> 7) Should we consider IUI with donor sperm vs IVF?
> 
> 8) My uterus.
> -Do you see any reason why I can't carry a baby with my uterus? Current RE says uterus should not be an issue. Is this the reason why I can't stay pregnant? Current RE says blood flow is perfect to uterus and size is relatively normal compared to someone with a normal uterus.
> -Do I need a HSG. Would prefer not to do this. Have had multiple saline sonograms. Most recent March 25th, 2013.
> -How many embryos would you be willing to transfer with UU. We have transferred 2 with each fresh IVF and 1 with each FET. Can we transfer more since I have had multiple failed cycles or would that be too much of a risk?

MoBaby...you're questions ROCK! I am so impressed. You are a force to be reckoned with!!! Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Ever...thinking of you today and hoping for a miracle! Sending love and prayers and thoughts and good vibes and baby dust and anything else that might come in handy. Crossing fingers, toes and anything else I can manage to cross...good luck! xo


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> anxiously - have fun on your vacation! Hopefully you get GREAT news when you get back!
> 
> mercy and ever - I will be thinking of you girls today :hugs: Let us know what happens.
> 
> sekky - yay for your next appointment! It'll be here before you know it :)

Ash...you have a scan today??? Can't wait to hear how things are looking!!!! I'm guessing you've got the hang of the new meds??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Turkey - yehp first scan today :) I'm excited! I definitely got the hang of the meds. Pretty easy peasy.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - sadly still nothing in sac so d&c scheduled for next week. Think deep down I already knew so I'm not too bad. Grieved this loss last week really!
Will still check up on you all and am routing everyone on!!

Xx


----------



## Em260

Ever and Mercy - good luck today! Thinking of you both and hope you get great news!

Mo - good luck at your consult today!

Ash - lots of luck at your scan today! 

First - yay transfer today!! :happydance: Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> Hi all - sadly still nothing in sac so d&c scheduled for next week. Think deep down I already knew so I'm not too bad. Grieved this loss last week really!
> Will still check up on you all and am routing everyone on!!
> 
> Xx

Oh no Ever I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: My heart goes out to you. Wish I could give you a big hug right now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - thanks! How are you doing? 

Ever - I'm so sorry. :hugs:

First - good luck at your transfer :) let us know how it goes.


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Hi all - sadly still nothing in sac so d&c scheduled for next week. Think deep down I already knew so I'm not too bad. Grieved this loss last week really!
> Will still check up on you all and am routing everyone on!!
> 
> Xx

Sorry ever....


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Ever and Mercy - good luck today! Thinking of you both and hope you get great news!
> 
> Mo - good luck at your consult today!
> 
> Ash - lots of luck at your scan today!
> 
> First - yay transfer today!! :happydance: Hope everything goes well!

Didn't realize today was transfer day First!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Sorry Ever! :hug:


----------



## Sandy83

Ever I'm so so sorry my heart goes out to you and thinking of you and DH :hug:

First, Good luck today :hugs:

Ash & Mo, Good luck for your appt today :hugs:

Em, I'm glad someone is one the ball remembering everyone's dates etc xx


----------



## sekky

Ever so sorry. Big hugs darling

Good luck first.


----------



## L4hope

So sorry to hear your news Ever! :hug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

My appointment went well. I have a lot pf follicles starting to grow. Most of them are still on the smaller side right now so he didn't measure them. My lining is at 6.5mm and he said depending on the blood work he'll most likely tweek my medication and see me back on Saturday. :)


----------



## MoBaby

ever! I am sooo sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Ever :hug: so sorry to hear.

ash - glad your check went well, :thumbup:


----------



## Anxiously

Ever, so sorry :hug:


----------



## Edamame

Ever, I am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Glad you had a good appt Ash. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Ever. You sound calm already, but I'm sending you warm, calming and healing love/vibes. :hugs: 
I know we are all used to being tough and moving forward, but it's still sad. I feel like the universe owes us SOMETHING nice, like a freakin' cupcake or the best parking spot on days like these. I mean, seriously?!? Of course, a cupcake is not a substitute for a baby, but since we keep getting bad news, maybe it should be countered by something good, even if it's tiny. So, Happy Cupcake Day, Ever! I would make you a batch if I could! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Flowermal

Ever, so so sorry dear :hug:

Ash, glad ur appt went well

Lotus, big hello to u!!

Turkey, how are you doing?

Hello Ali, Sandy, Edamame and the rest :)

Ladies, I will b popping in now and then to cheer u on cos will b starting a new job in Mon so so might not have the time.. My thoughts will still be with all of u :):)


----------



## everhopeful

Lotus - that really cheered me up!!! lots of love, xx


----------



## 2girls1baby

Hi everyone...new to the ttc blogging culture. My partner and I have been ttc since March 2012. I will be carrying. So far we've had 6 failed IUIs, with small amounts of meds used with #5 and #6 I think. We switched REs just before the last one and she promptly started treating me aggressively with injectables when suggesting moving on to IVF. I have no diagnosed issues, and the two REs disagree about whether my AMH is low; new one doesn't think it's low. Oh...and sperm donor's sperm is always top notch with each try. For IVF #1 I responded terribly to the meds, only getting two follicles so it was cancelled. Right in the middle of IVF #2, I was informed that me fertility medication insurance benefit had been exhausted...we were so blessed to have the $10k to begin with, so I told my doc lets just do it...whatever I get. On my scan, they saw 2, maybe 3 good size follicles...disappointing...but at my ER, Wed. 5/1/13 they were able to get 4. 3 were mature and all 3 fertilized. So far so good. By Friday, 2 were dividing...holding my breath at this point...only 2 to choose from!!! Had a day 3 transfer Sat. 5/4/13 and were told that one was perfectly graded and the other only slightly below, but still had a very good grade. They really pushed for me to transfer 2, but weren't giving me good enough reasons in my opinion. We are concerned about our ability to take care of twins, plus I'm only 33, plus we have enough IVF insurance to cover at least one more try, likely two. So I went with my gut from the start and chose one. It's a good thing too, because on day 6 I was told that the other embie not only improved in quality but started to hatch! So we have one perfect snow baby, and a plan for me to carry my partner's eggs if all else fails. We have the same insurance, but her fertility benefits would start all over at $0, so that's a huge perk if she needed to harvest for me. Took my first HPT yesterday, Wed. 5/8/13 to see if Ovidrel shot was out of my system and it is. Going to test again Sunday, 5/12/13 on Mother's Day and hopefully get a faint line. My blood test is Thursday, 5/16/13. I'm currently working on a family tree and noticed that on my dads side almost all of the generations had at least 8-10 kids, with each of their kids having the same number, you would think I could at least have one. Also, If anyone on this thread is looking for an inspirational story...I have one...just don't want to bore you unless you want to hear it. Any other same sex couples out there? Good luck everyone! Fertility seems wasted on the undeserving and unprepared.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies-

I had my new RE consult. I have to say I did like the new RE. He was upfront, honest and didn't try to hide anything. So here goes the long details:

Spoiler
-First of all, my current RE has done everything correctly. There is some bloodwork that the new RE wants that the current RE didnt check but as far as the cycles, meds, stims, etc everything was pretty much like he would have done. New RE says I get plenty of eggs and fertilize but there is a problem with the quality of the embryos and the number we have gotten. We should have had about 50% blasts from the cycles and it hasn't happened. So, he made it clear that:
-Our #1 problem is the sperm. He said bad sperm=bad embryos and we have heard all along that the sperm once fertilizes the egg is not an issue but the new RE said clearly it is and the sperm will dictate how many good quality blasts we have on day 5. 
-DH has mild testicular failure. So a long shot here, but he is trying clomid at 25 mg daily and HCG injections at 1500 units 3xweekly to see if we can boost his testosterone up and get some better swimmers. We would use them in an IVF cycle.
-My eggs are fine from what he believes. Only problem is my uterus.
-Doesnt think the uterus is an issue because of the two pregnancies. I can have implantation and a fetus can develop. He feels pretty confident I can carry a baby of my own.
-Confirmed my two miscarriages were female. He believes that the second was a chromosomal issue and since it was not sent to the specialized lab they could not rule out the material was me.
-Gave us several options. 

-He said the best case scenario would be to use donor sperm with a surrogate carrier. He said if we had unlimited funds that is what he would recommend because of my uterus and the sperm. BUT he said that is not the only option and he thinks other options would work.
-Back to back IVF cycle; get a bunch of embryos to PGD; freeze all and do FET cycle with normal embryos. Possibly use my already frozen two as well to test.
-We would do a testicular biopsy (TESE) at time of ER. They do a less invasive TESE which cost $1500 compared to my old RE office which was $7000
-Mixed fertilization with donor sperm and DH sperm (we dont want to do this; I feel its either all DH or all donor; dr said psychologically it would help DH even if he didnt fertilize the egg). 
-IUI with donor sperm. (Cheapest, easiest way.) My good side is left so I would take clomid/injections to ensure follicles on that side. Pick out donor from sperm bank. We would use the frozen embryos first. 
-Adoption (not yet)

He said he will give it his best shot and would not try anything if he didnt think it would work. 

-DH at the end of the meeting said we should just go to donor sperm and stop putting ourself through all this. I think we should also but it breaks my heart knowing that DH has always wanted to father a child and there is nothing he can do to make that happen. He obviously would be daddy for all purposes but IDK. I am okay with donor sperm but I know he is heart broken.
We will discuss tonight and see what we come up with. Obviously we have spent thousands trying to make our dream come true. What I am thinking is do the two FETs and if nothing then go to donor IUI for 3-4 months then if nothing back to IVF with DH and TEST for 1-2 more rounds and if nothing then call it quits. 
-I have to decide to do donor IUI with my current clinic or with the new clinic.

Sorry for the rambling!! Just wanted you all to know :)


----------



## angelap1215

Happy your appt went well Ash.


----------



## angelap1215

Well Mo u do have many options. I'm sure the two of you will choose the best. You seem happy with the options the new Re has provided:winkwink:


----------



## angelap1215

:wave: 2girls1baby welcome and I new to this board too.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Thanks, Angelap....ditto:)


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, that was the best post I've seen in a long time...loved it!

Ash, glad things are looking good.

Mo, wow! That's a lot to take in. For your DH to say donor sperm, he must want a child more than he wants a biological child. After having to decide on using donor eggs, I can attest to how much wanting a child means more than knowing he/she will be genetically mine. It's something you both have to work through...I wish you the best.

2girls, welcome!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Thanks, mels


----------



## FirstTry

Ever: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: Great news! It sounds like you're on track for a very good cycle.

Mo: You covered a lot of ground in one appointment, though I'm not surprised; you are so well-versed on all of this. It sounds like you have many options. I hope that you and DH easily figure out the right path for you.

2Girls: welcome! There are women using donor sperm who frequent this board, as well as donor eggs. You'll find great support and lots of information here :wave:

AFM, I've got 2 blastocysts on board :happydance: The doctor said they thawed perfectly and the transfer went smoothly. The only difficult part was it took like 3-5 minutes for the embryologist to bring the embryos after the catheter was in me. And I have the most sensitive cervix. Ouch! But all is well now. I'm on bed rest today and most of tomorrow.


----------



## MoBaby

cant wait to read about your BFP realll soon!!


----------



## everhopeful

First - Yah!!! 

Mo - its great to have had a long chat with your new RE and I am sure your DH is upset but as I read on somebodies blog - "you don't have to push a baby out of your bits to be a GREAT mum" and you certainly don't have to provide the sperm to be a GREAT dad!!!
You both already are GREAT parents - look at the steps you are taking for your LO!!

2girls - welcome!!

Mercy - how did you get on today?

Has anyone had a D&C on here? If you don't mind sharing - what are they like??
Thanks
xx


----------



## MoBaby

I have had 2. The surgery went fine. I unfortunately had some complications after both (fibroid started to degenerate; uterine lining was way to thick ? retained tissue) but normally they go perfectly fine. You go in, get some sedation, they do the procedure, you wake up, and go home shortly after. Cramping that day and bleeding/spotting for 1-2 wks after the procedure. It can take AF 4-8 wks to return.


----------



## FirstTry

Ever: I was not awake for the actual D&C. I don't remember much of the aftermath, which is good because it means I wasn't in too much pain. I think I bled for about 2 weeks after, heavy at first, then light, but never much more than AF. I chose to get a D&C rather than wait for the natural m/c, as I just wanted to get it over with. And I think it was the right choice for me. After the D&C, I no longer felt in limbo and hope for trying again quickly came back.

Giant :hugs: to you.


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Mo and First - great picture of the embies First!!! First of many hey!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Oh no, Ever:( I see you just found out some sad news. I'm sorry.
For you and everyone else, I'm not a religious person, but this time around I've been carrying a St. Gerard pin around with me and to my appointments, and this is the furthest I've gotten with TTC, and this may be the one. I'm convinced it has brought us good luck...I suggest getting one...he is the Fertility saint.


----------



## sekky

Welcome 2girls. Fx for you and your partner:flower:

Ash glad to know they are growing:happydance:

First :happydance:YAY for great blasts. Looking forward to reading your BFP darling

Flower congrats on the job. Wishing you all the bet there. :cry:You won't be spending more time here

Mo gotta say am impressed with this new RE. Fx you get your forever baby. :nope: poor DH I hope the meds help his swimmers so he can biologycally father your child sweetie

Sandy getting close too right?

AFM one more burserelin to go before my appointment :happydance:

Ali how are darling:flower:

Lotus that's such a lovely post. It made me smile too:thumbup:

Edamame thinking of you and your mum:flower:


----------



## alicatt

Mo - great options. Let me know if you decide to go with DS, as I have some experience working through all the different clinics (well a few of them). So I can point you in the right direction. I'm glad you got some answers to your questions! That is always helpful :thumbup:

First - yay for being PUPO!!! 

2Girls - welcome!

AFM - acupuncture and lining check tomorrow and if all is good, we schedule the FET for next week! I'm guessing Wed-Fri but probably Fri. I just hope my lining hasn't deconstructed by tomorrow. It has done that the past 2 months. We still did the biopsy and the lining was receptive so at least we know that even if it is not a perfect triple line, it is still receptive.:thumbup: I'm still battling this flu or IVIg effects, not sure which? :shrug: Both my GP and my FS refuse to state that it was the IVIg or it is a flu. So I'm not sure what to think? I am feeling a whole lot better today, so that is a good thing! Plus tomorrow is Friday, which always makes me happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

everhopeful said:


> First - Yah!!!
> 
> Mo - its great to have had a long chat with your new RE and I am sure your DH is upset but as I read on somebodies blog - "you don't have to push a baby out of your bits to be a GREAT mum" and you certainly don't have to provide the sperm to be a GREAT dad!!!
> You both already are GREAT parents - look at the steps you are taking for your LO!!
> 
> 2girls - welcome!!
> 
> Mercy - how did you get on today?
> 
> Has anyone had a D&C on here? If you don't mind sharing - what are they like??
> Thanks
> xx

Hi Ever. I had a D&C and didn't have any complications. I was asleep for the procedure and woke up with very minimal cramping. I had AF like bleeding for a couple of days and then very light bleeding for about a week or so. I think it was around 6 weeks after that AF returned. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mo - wow, lots of options and I'm sure your head is spinning from all of that info. I'm glad he had some new ideas for you but it also must be good to hear that your current RE wasn't totally off base. It's so interesting what the new RE said about sperm vs. egg issue. I keep reading conflicting info on that but I've always felt that some are too quick to blame the eggs. I think if I was in your shoes I would go that same route, FETs then reassess and decide if donor IUI or another fresh IVF/TESE. Best of luck with whatever you decide. I'll be cheering you on! 

First - yay PUPO!! :happydance:

Ash - great scan update! Hope you gets lots of growth by the next one. I'm doing well, thanks for asking. Nothing much going on, just waiting for my lining scan next Wed.

2girls - welcome!

Ali - glad you're feeling better! Good luck at your lining scan tomorrow! You're so close to transfer!


----------



## Edamame

2Girls- welcome! Good luck on your TWW!

First- Awesome! Hope your TWW also flies by!

Al- Yippee! One week to go! Glad you are feeling better. 

Thinking of all of you and wishing for nothing but good things for this thread from now on!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome twogirls! Hope this cycle is successful for you!

First, congrats on being pupo! Now you can relax and wait for your bfp. 

Mo, I'm sure it feels better to know that your current re wasn't off base with his course of treatment. I too find it interesting to hear that the sperm can be the problem with not getting good quality blasts. I too was lead to believe its an egg quality issue as I was concerned after only getting two so-so blasts after having 11 fertilized eggs. Somehow the next round was much better but I have no clue if it was my eggs or dhs sperm. You and dh have some tough choices to make. It seems as though you aren't ready to concede to donor sperm? Not that I blame you, it's hard to give up the notion of having your biological child, especially since you have gotten pregnant. Hopefully you will both find the right path for you and it will lead to your bfp! :hugs:

Ali sorry you've been so sick! Yuck!! I bet you're getting so anxious for next week!!! I'm anxious and excited as it has been a long road with testing your lining. I can't imagine how you feel! Hope you have a good appt tomorrow. :)


----------



## Mells54

2girls1baby said:


> Oh no, Ever:( I see you just found out some sad news. I'm sorry.
> For you and everyone else, I'm not a religious person, but this time around I've been carrying a St. Gerard pin around with me and to my appointments, and this is the furthest I've gotten with TTC, and this may be the one. I'm convinced it has brought us good luck...I suggest getting one...he is the Fertility saint.

2girls, yes I have worn a St Gerard pin for years now, and although I've not been successful yet, I do believe it brings me a sense of calm. And it often reminds me that everything happens in God's time.


----------



## MoBaby

DS would be the cheapest route for us to go. DH said today we should just do that. I was talking with my bf today and she said have DH take the meds b/c I wont be able to start the IVF for two more periods and see what his spermies are doing right before I am supossed to start BCP. If he has an increase in count then we could potentially do IUI with his but he would need to be up to at least 2mil/mL (its a long shot; not holding out hope) then kinda make a final decision. DH and I need to make a final decision before my next AF which is still 3 weeks out. I keep going back and forth between doing an aggressive IVF protocol with DH on meds and TESE or doing FET first or the IUI...and then which clinic do I use. This is too much right! I have f/u with my RE on 21st so I am curious to see his change of plans but he may not discuss anymore with me since he knows I went to another clinic (he apparently wrote a letter of everything DH and I have done). I do want to use DH sperm but realistically there comes a point where we have to say scrap it and move on. My Insurance also pays for IUI when its male factor (no IVF though) so it would be nearly free since I have almost meet my deductible. But I dont want money to dictate what we do next because we will get the money we need. Sigh. Sorry! That was a way long reply :lol:


----------



## mercyme

We saw a heartbeat (115) today! But I've really been bleeding which is stressful. Since the scan looked very good (everything in place, measuring well, no SCH), and the physical check (speculum, swabs, etc) showed closed cervix, the dr thinks its nothing to be concerned about. More bleeding afterwards, seems to be related to the poking & prodding today. So, good news overall. 

Ever, I'm so sorry that the embie didn't catch up. Was hoping against hope for you. Wishing you success next cycle.


----------



## Edamame

:happydance: Congrats Mercy!! Hope the bleeding stops, so you can just enjoy it!


----------



## L4hope

Mo it's a lot to process for sure! It's hard not to let money factor in your decision when you've spent thousands. I think if one or both of you isn't ready to give up on using dhs sperm, then it's worth it to try the meds and tese. Then you know you've truly tried everything you can. If you like the new re, it might be good to make a change and see what happens. Lots of thinking for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Yay Mercy congrats!! Hope the bleeding stops ASAP!


----------



## FirstTry

Mercy: that's fantastic news!


----------



## Turkey16

mercyme said:


> We saw a heartbeat (115) today! But I've really been bleeding which is stressful. Since the scan looked very good (everything in place, measuring well, no SCH), and the physical check (speculum, swabs, etc) showed closed cervix, the dr thinks its nothing to be concerned about. More bleeding afterwards, seems to be related to the poking & prodding today. So, good news overall.
> 
> Ever, I'm so sorry that the embie didn't catch up. Was hoping against hope for you. Wishing you success next cycle.

Hurray!! Been waiting all day to hear this good news!!! Awesome!


----------



## Turkey16

Flowermal said:


> Ever, so so sorry dear :hug:
> 
> Ash, glad ur appt went well
> 
> Lotus, big hello to u!!
> 
> Turkey, how are you doing?
> 
> Hello Ali, Sandy, Edamame and the rest :)
> 
> Ladies, I will b popping in now and then to cheer u on cos will b starting a new job in Mon so so might not have the time.. My thoughts will still be with all of u :):)

Hey Flowermal...I'm doing well, thanks for asking!! Basically living week-to-week. Next ultrasound is Tuesday. Hoping to see more "appropriate growth"!!! 
Good luck with your new job!!


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Ash: Great news! It sounds like you're on track for a very good cycle.
> 
> Mo: You covered a lot of ground in one appointment, though I'm not surprised; you are so well-versed on all of this. It sounds like you have many options. I hope that you and DH easily figure out the right path for you.
> 
> 2Girls: welcome! There are women using donor sperm who frequent this board, as well as donor eggs. You'll find great support and lots of information here :wave:
> 
> AFM, I've got 2 blastocysts on board :happydance: The doctor said they thawed perfectly and the transfer went smoothly. The only difficult part was it took like 3-5 minutes for the embryologist to bring the embryos after the catheter was in me. And I have the most sensitive cervix. Ouch! But all is well now. I'm on bed rest today and most of tomorrow.

Love the pic First!!! So cute!!! Glad everything (well except the sensitive cervix!!) went well!!!


----------



## Turkey16

2girls1baby said:


> Hi everyone...new to the ttc blogging culture. My partner and I have been ttc since March 2012. I will be carrying. So far we've had 6 failed IUIs, with small amounts of meds used with #5 and #6 I think. We switched REs just before the last one and she promptly started treating me aggressively with injectables when suggesting moving on to IVF. I have no diagnosed issues, and the two REs disagree about whether my AMH is low; new one doesn't think it's low. Oh...and sperm donor's sperm is always top notch with each try. For IVF #1 I responded terribly to the meds, only getting two follicles so it was cancelled. Right in the middle of IVF #2, I was informed that me fertility medication insurance benefit had been exhausted...we were so blessed to have the $10k to begin with, so I told my doc lets just do it...whatever I get. On my scan, they saw 2, maybe 3 good size follicles...disappointing...but at my ER, Wed. 5/1/13 they were able to get 4. 3 were mature and all 3 fertilized. So far so good. By Friday, 2 were dividing...holding my breath at this point...only 2 to choose from!!! Had a day 3 transfer Sat. 5/4/13 and were told that one was perfectly graded and the other only slightly below, but still had a very good grade. They really pushed for me to transfer 2, but weren't giving me good enough reasons in my opinion. We are concerned about our ability to take care of twins, plus I'm only 33, plus we have enough IVF insurance to cover at least one more try, likely two. So I went with my gut from the start and chose one. It's a good thing too, because on day 6 I was told that the other embie not only improved in quality but started to hatch! So we have one perfect snow baby, and a plan for me to carry my partner's eggs if all else fails. We have the same insurance, but her fertility benefits would start all over at $0, so that's a huge perk if she needed to harvest for me. Took my first HPT yesterday, Wed. 5/8/13 to see if Ovidrel shot was out of my system and it is. Going to test again Sunday, 5/12/13 on Mother's Day and hopefully get a faint line. My blood test is Thursday, 5/16/13. I'm currently working on a family tree and noticed that on my dads side almost all of the generations had at least 8-10 kids, with each of their kids having the same number, you would think I could at least have one. Also, If anyone on this thread is looking for an inspirational story...I have one...just don't want to bore you unless you want to hear it. Any other same sex couples out there? Good luck everyone! Fertility seems wasted on the undeserving and unprepared.

Welcome 2girls!! You picked the right thread to get started on...everyone is amazing here!!! Good luck to you gals!! How are you handling the 2ww??


----------



## FirstTry

2girls: it sounds like you're handling the 2ww well. I'll begin obsessing in another day or two :haha: And then I'll start testing on about 4dp5dt. It seems like most don't test early, but I like to know what's going on, for better or worse.

Best of luck for your BFP. It sounds like you really beat the odds getting 2 top grade embryos from 3 eggs. Truly amazing!


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey16 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Ash: Great news! It sounds like you're on track for a very good cycle.
> 
> Mo: You covered a lot of ground in one appointment, though I'm not surprised; you are so well-versed on all of this. It sounds like you have many options. I hope that you and DH easily figure out the right path for you.
> 
> 2Girls: welcome! There are women using donor sperm who frequent this board, as well as donor eggs. You'll find great support and lots of information here :wave:
> 
> AFM, I've got 2 blastocysts on board :happydance: The doctor said they thawed perfectly and the transfer went smoothly. The only difficult part was it took like 3-5 minutes for the embryologist to bring the embryos after the catheter was in me. And I have the most sensitive cervix. Ouch! But all is well now. I'm on bed rest today and most of tomorrow.
> 
> Love the pic First!!! So cute!!! Glad everything (well except the sensitive cervix!!) went well!!!Click to expand...

Thank you, Turkey! My little embies :flower:


----------



## everhopeful

Mercy - excellent news!! Congrats!! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mo, Sounds like you had a good appt with new Clinic and lots of options to consider. hope you and DH had a good long talk last night and do what is ever best for you going forward. :hugs:

Ali, Good luck for appt today :hugs:

Mercy, Great news grow little bean grow :hugs:

First, Great news on ET you are PUPO yay! :happydance:

2girls, Welcome :hi: Good luck in your 2ww :hugs:

Flowermal, Good luck in your new job, keep us updated with how you are even if you are taking a break :hugs:

Sekky, Good luck for tomorrow :happydance: 

Ever, Good luck with your D&C :hug:

Ash, Do you have another scan tomorrow?????? Good luck if you do :hugs: I'm sure the meds are affecting my memory!!!! :rofl:

Turkey, Not long for next scan :happydance:

Mells, How you doing are you on any meds yet? :hugs:

Lucie, Not long til ER :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, still on countdown 5 days til scan and hopefull start stims :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Mercy congrats. That must give you you some sense of relief. Now let the rest of the pregnancy be drama free.

Sandy thank you. You are close too. When do you in for your next appointment?

First hoping your TWW flies quickly.

Anxious how are enjoying your holiday? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Sandy83

My appt is next wednesday 15th Hopefully start stims on 16th xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, ER is finally in sight!! Won't be long now. :)


----------



## Sandy83

I know exciting stuff! I think after next weeks appt it will fly as I'm in every 4 to 5 days for scans 

L4, How's the pregnancy going xx


----------



## Em260

Mercy - great news yay!! :happydance: congrats!!

Sandy - won't be long now :)

Mo - those are tough decisions. Hopefully you and DH had time to talk about everything last night. As for new RE vs. old, you seemed really unhappy with the old RE and his nursing staff so maybe it's time to try something new?


----------



## Mells54

Mo, just take a couple of days for things to sink in and then revisit the topic. Good luck in whatever you decide.

Mercy, great news.

Sandy, just BCPs right now. I start Lupron on the 26th.

L4, any pregnancy symptoms? Or have they passed?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Turkey and firsttry, thanks...everyone does seem so nice here:) 
And yes, we got incredibly lucky with 2 of only 3 making it. Quality over quantity, right?
The 2ww is ok for me these days. As soon as I surrendered to the mindset that I have virtually no control once the ET takes place, it really is a lot easier to wait, plus spacing out the tests helps.
I also keep in mind what happened to my sister....in her mid 20s she started having m/c after m/c until eventually she was diagnosed with POF and was given a 1% chance of ever using her own eggs. They adopted...even fighting to get that little girl was hell. Then her bf donated her eggs and she had twin girls:) then.....you guessed it...a little surprise boy of their own:) there is absolutely no way I could picture her family any other way...they adopted...well, saved...that girl from a potentially bad situation. Then recently she was diagnosed in her mid 30s with early menopause. All they went through...I'm convinced it was all a plan.
So...I keep my faith and we all need to:)


----------



## Sandy83

2girls, What a lovely story i definitely believe everything happens for a reason :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Em: I'm not unhappy with my old RE; I adore him actually. I am unhappy with the communication and unhappy with the multiple cycles we have had with them. So all in all, its time for a change. I have a f/u with him may 21..how am I going to break the news??


----------



## sekky

Em how are you doing? 

2girls wow that's one hell of a TTC story. So happy she got all 3 babies before the menopause drama

Mel glad you are getting close too

AFM BS and BW tomorrow at my appointment and hopefully I start stimms too. Gosh I can't wait to move to the next step


----------



## Em260

sekky said:


> Em how are you doing?
> 
> 2girls wow that's one hell of a TTC story. So happy she got all 3 babies before the menopause drama
> 
> Mel glad you are getting close too
> 
> AFM BS and BW tomorrow at my appointment and hopefully I start stimms too. Gosh I can't wait to move to the next step

Hi Sekky, good luck tomorrow! I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I'm just waiting for my lining scan next Wednesday. I can't wait to have an official transfer date!


----------



## Em260

2girls - wow, that is an incredible story!!


----------



## L4hope

Sandy and Mells thanks for asking! Things are going well so far, other than my nerves getting the best of me at times. I wish I could have an appt every week, or at least every two weeks! But thankfully I'll be seeing the doctor next Tuesday and will feel so much better to hear my munckin's heartbeat again. As far as symptoms go, I really don't have too many at this point. My boobs are still sore which I thought was supposed to go away and occasional cramping which should be the uterus stretching. So all things considered I'm doing pretty good and after next week will be feeling even better!

Mo, I'm sure it's going to be tough to leave your current re. These clinics kinda become our home away from home as much as we're there. I was on a first name basis with all of the staff at my clinic with exception of the two doctors(somehow they seem to stay doctor so and so). In fact I've been irrationally holding onto my meds until I get a little farther. But I'm going to donate them back to my clinic for other women and I would like to take a thank you card and a little baked goodie in for everyone. But I digress....my point is its not going to be easy I'm sure. But the bottom line is your decision is not personally about him but its very personal for you in that you desperately want a baby and are doing everything you can to give it your best chance, even if that means trying a new re.


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> Em: I'm not unhappy with my old RE; I adore him actually. I am unhappy with the communication and unhappy with the multiple cycles we have had with them. So all in all, its time for a change. I have a f/u with him may 21..how am I going to break the news??

Hmmm:wacko: he should have the feeling already while sending some of your info over to the new clinic. That should make it easier:shrug:


----------



## angelap1215

:cry:Well everyone my test was negative. This was my first ivf cycle and I thought it was good cycle for sure. Everything was going great I was responding to the meds and I did get a follicle a good one, too. It looked very promising in the lab dividing nicely and less than 5% fragmentation. I wish everyone up here the best and god bless all of us who are TTC. I'm gonna be taking a break but my husband says it is up to me. He is so sweet! I don't know if I wanna continue or take break? I do have great insurance and I do get 2 more try's. Wishing all you the best and I will be signing off for a little bit:cry:


----------



## Edamame

Angel I'm so sorry. :hugs: Hope you have a good break. 

L4hope- looking forward to hearing about your appointment next week!


----------



## angelap1215

:hugs:Thank you Edamame


----------



## alicatt

L4hope - great to hear from you and that everything is going so well!

Angel - so sorry that you got a BFN it is difficult and it is recommended after an IVF cycle that you take 1-3 months off to recover. I would go in and talk with your FS about why this one didn't work, and then take that information and decide what to do. Taking some time off is helpful as you can relax and recover before you start again. :hug:

AFM - I had my lining check and it went very well, I have a 10.4mm lining and they moved FET day on me from Friday to Wednesday!!! :happydance: So I'll be PUPO that much sooner! I'm also taking Wednesday-Friday off next week to have 5 days to relax and let the bean(s) stick :wohoo: Feeling very happy and blessed right now.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> L4hope - great to hear from you and that everything is going so well!
> 
> Angel - so sorry that you got a BFN it is difficult and it is recommended after an IVF cycle that you take 1-3 months off to recover. I would go in and talk with your FS about why this one didn't work, and then take that information and decide what to do. Taking some time off is helpful as you can relax and recover before you start again. :hug:
> 
> AFM - I had my lining check and it went very well, I have a 10.4mm lining and they moved FET day on me from Friday to Wednesday!!! :happydance: So I'll be PUPO that much sooner! I'm also taking Wednesday-Friday off next week to have 5 days to relax and let the bean(s) stick :wohoo: Feeling very happy and blessed right now.

Wahoooooo!!! GREAT NEWS ALI! All your hard work and patience is starting to pay off!!! I'm super excited for you.


----------



## Mells54

Angel, so sorry. Take all the time you need to make a decision on what to do next. I agree that you should have a talk with Re and what he thinks.

Ali, I'm so excited for you. There are just some people I want so badly to have success. Not that I don't want anyone to not be successful, but I think you know what I mean. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

angelap1215 said:


> :cry:Well everyone my test was negative. This was my first ivf cycle and I thought it was good cycle for sure. Everything was going great I was responding to the meds and I did get a follicle a good one, too. It looked very promising in the lab dividing nicely and less than 5% fragmentation. I wish everyone up here the best and god bless all of us who are TTC. I'm gonna be taking a break but my husband says it is up to me. He is so sweet! I don't know if I wanna continue or take break? I do have great insurance and I do get 2 more try's. Wishing all you the best and I will be signing off for a little bit:cry:

Sorry to hear this news Angelap...I was really hoping for a different outcome for you. I think Ali is right...talk to your RE about what they think went wrong and go from there. I am a big supporter of taking a break, but at the same time, if having the insurance coverage might for ANY reason change, be sure to take that into consideration. Not sure how old you are, but as a newly-minted 40 year old, your age definitely plays a part too. You'll figure out what's best for you. Sorry again that it wasn't good news.


----------



## MoBaby

Thats great news Ali!
Angelap sooo sorry :(


----------



## Edamame

Yay Ali!! 5 days until PUPO!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey, Mells, Mo, Edamame, (and everyone else) we've been on this thread for a while together. I am so thankful to have you all! It means a lot to know I have all of you in my corner, and to be there for each of you! Sometimes I think that if it weren't for BnB I would have jumped off a cliff :wacko: IVF and FET's are so emotionally draining with the up's and down's and knowing that I have you all to lean on is very comforting.

:hug:


----------



## L4hope

Ali so glad to hear your appt went well and you'll soon be pupo!! Looking forward to seeing more bfps rolling in in the next few weeks. I'm pulling for you ladies!


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ali so glad to hear your appt went well and you'll soon be pupo!! Looking forward to seeing more bfps rolling in in the next few weeks. I'm pulling for you ladies!

Me too! I want to see a bunch of BFPs! With my transfer being a few days sooner, my OTD will be sooner too! I wonder if they will test me on the Friday BEFORE Memorial Day? Or will they be mean and make me wait until the Tuesday after. :shrug: I was in at my regular Dr's office earlier this week and they said if I wanted to get a BETA done I could, and to just stop in :haha: the nurse there is so awesome!


----------



## everhopeful

Angel - so sorry that it didn't work this time. Take the time you need and I'm sure you'll be ready to go again soon.. It's emotional but will be so worth it in the end!!

Ali - brilliant news!! Whoop whoop!! So close to your BFP now!
Xx


----------



## alicatt

Thanks Ever.. so have you made any decisions about what to do? 


AFM.. I took a peek on a FET calendar to see when I was due, and it said I was already 2 weeks pregnant! :rofl: It took me off guard but I guess I am! :haha:
So my next decision is whether to :test: or not to :test: :shrug: I have always tested in the past, but have had my heart pulled out each time. So I'm afraid to test, but at the same time I want to know as soon as it is possible to know! :dohh: Plus my friends are having a Memorial Day party and I have heard rumors that they are doing fireworks to commemorate my BFP! So I need to test before then! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey, Mells, Mo, Edamame, (and everyone else) we've been on this thread for a while together. I am so thankful to have you all! It means a lot to know I have all of you in my corner, and to be there for each of you! Sometimes I think that if it weren't for BnB I would have jumped off a cliff :wacko: IVF and FET's are so emotionally draining with the up's and down's and knowing that I have you all to lean on is very comforting.
> 
> :hug:

I feel exactly the same way Ali!! This thread is seriously a major part of my life!! Thanks to everyone for always being there...literally, it's like someone is ALWAYS there...I am so thankful for you all and hopeful for some serious BFPs!!! xox


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Thanks Ever.. so have you made any decisions about what to do?
> 
> 
> AFM.. I took a peek on a FET calendar to see when I was due, and it said I was already 2 weeks pregnant! :rofl: It took me off guard but I guess I am! :haha:
> So my next decision is whether to :test: or not to :test: :shrug: I have always tested in the past, but have had my heart pulled out each time. So I'm afraid to test, but at the same time I want to know as soon as it is possible to know! :dohh: Plus my friends are having a Memorial Day party and I have heard rumors that they are doing fireworks to commemorate my BFP! So I need to test before then! :thumbup:

I dunno what to tell you. Personally I'm NOT a tester, but as you have pointed out in the past, there are some good reasons, other than insatiable curiousity, to test. It's an interesting topic at the moment because my best friend, who is considerably younger than me (33) found herself pregnant about two years ago while she was on the pill. She had only been with her now-husband for a couple of months. Together they embraced the idea of having a baby only to find at their 8 week ultrasound that she had a blighted ovum. Needless to say she was crushed and her "pregnancy innocence" (as i recently heard it referred to as) was stolen. Fast forward to now, she and her hubby have been officially trying for a month. Her period was a day late and she took a test last night. It came up pregnant (a digital brand). This morning her period arrived. Obviously she's not sure what's going on, but you better believe she is cursing herself for taking the test. She kept saying if "I only waited I wouldn't have known and then I wouldn't be having these irrational feelings that I'll never be able to have a baby", because as I'm sure you can imagine that's what is now going through her mind. Anyway...I don't mean to be a downer cuz I know you are bound for a full throttle BFP, but it's just a timely topic in my life right now. Sometimes I feel like us gals with all our issues are dealing with a blessing/curse situation ya know? Sometimes it seems we know too much, and when it's not what we're hoping will happen it's almost too hard to bear...I don't know, I'm rambling a bit. Just feeling sad and unsettled for my pal cuz I hate for her to be down on herself...sigh.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ever.. so have you made any decisions about what to do?
> 
> 
> AFM.. I took a peek on a FET calendar to see when I was due, and it said I was already 2 weeks pregnant! :rofl: It took me off guard but I guess I am! :haha:
> So my next decision is whether to :test: or not to :test: :shrug: I have always tested in the past, but have had my heart pulled out each time. So I'm afraid to test, but at the same time I want to know as soon as it is possible to know! :dohh: Plus my friends are having a Memorial Day party and I have heard rumors that they are doing fireworks to commemorate my BFP! So I need to test before then! :thumbup:
> 
> I dunno what to tell you. Personally I'm NOT a tester, but as you have pointed out in the past, there are some good reasons, other than insatiable curiousity, to test. It's an interesting topic at the moment because my best friend, who is considerably younger than me (33) found herself pregnant about two years ago while she was on the pill. She had only been with her now-husband for a couple of months. Together they embraced the idea of having a baby only to find at their 8 week ultrasound that she had a blighted ovum. Needless to say she was crushed and her "pregnancy innocence" (as i recently heard it referred to as) was stolen. Fast forward to now, she and her hubby have been officially trying for a month. Her period was a day late and she took a test last night. It came up pregnant (a digital brand). This morning her period arrived. Obviously she's not sure what's going on, but you better believe she is cursing herself for taking the test. She kept saying if "I only waited I wouldn't have known and then I wouldn't be having these irrational feelings that I'll never be able to have a baby", because as I'm sure you can imagine that's what is now going through her mind. Anyway...I don't mean to be a downer cuz I know you are bound for a full throttle BFP, but it's just a timely topic in my life right now. Sometimes I feel like us gals with all our issues are dealing with a blessing/curse situation ya know? Sometimes it seems we know too much, and when it's not what we're hoping will happen it's almost too hard to bear...I don't know, I'm rambling a bit. Just feeling sad and unsettled for my pal cuz I hate for her to be down on herself...sigh.Click to expand...

I can understand her being sad and upset, I would be too! If it happens to me that I am pregnant but then a week later it fails, I will be heart broken. Still, I would rather have that information than not. For this cycle I think it is important that I do test so that I know if we are making progress. I've never ever once had a positive on a pregnancy test (other than due to HCG) so to see it turn even for a moment, would be progress to me!
For your friend, while I'm sure she is sad now, and concerned that she can't get pregnant, knowing she was if only for a moment is a clue to her fertility that will help a OB or FS determine what is wrong. So I'm still on the :test: side of things even if it breaks our hearts!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ever.. so have you made any decisions about what to do?
> 
> 
> AFM.. I took a peek on a FET calendar to see when I was due, and it said I was already 2 weeks pregnant! :rofl: It took me off guard but I guess I am! :haha:
> So my next decision is whether to :test: or not to :test: :shrug: I have always tested in the past, but have had my heart pulled out each time. So I'm afraid to test, but at the same time I want to know as soon as it is possible to know! :dohh: Plus my friends are having a Memorial Day party and I have heard rumors that they are doing fireworks to commemorate my BFP! So I need to test before then! :thumbup:
> 
> I dunno what to tell you. Personally I'm NOT a tester, but as you have pointed out in the past, there are some good reasons, other than insatiable curiousity, to test. It's an interesting topic at the moment because my best friend, who is considerably younger than me (33) found herself pregnant about two years ago while she was on the pill. She had only been with her now-husband for a couple of months. Together they embraced the idea of having a baby only to find at their 8 week ultrasound that she had a blighted ovum. Needless to say she was crushed and her "pregnancy innocence" (as i recently heard it referred to as) was stolen. Fast forward to now, she and her hubby have been officially trying for a month. Her period was a day late and she took a test last night. It came up pregnant (a digital brand). This morning her period arrived. Obviously she's not sure what's going on, but you better believe she is cursing herself for taking the test. She kept saying if "I only waited I wouldn't have known and then I wouldn't be having these irrational feelings that I'll never be able to have a baby", because as I'm sure you can imagine that's what is now going through her mind. Anyway...I don't mean to be a downer cuz I know you are bound for a full throttle BFP, but it's just a timely topic in my life right now. Sometimes I feel like us gals with all our issues are dealing with a blessing/curse situation ya know? Sometimes it seems we know too much, and when it's not what we're hoping will happen it's almost too hard to bear...I don't know, I'm rambling a bit. Just feeling sad and unsettled for my pal cuz I hate for her to be down on herself...sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand her being sad and upset, I would be too! If it happens to me that I am pregnant but then a week later it fails, I will be heart broken. Still, I would rather have that information than not. For this cycle I think it is important that I do test so that I know if we are making progress. I've never ever once had a positive on a pregnancy test (other than due to HCG) so to see it turn even for a moment, would be progress to me!
> For your friend, while I'm sure she is sad now, and concerned that she can't get pregnant, knowing she was if only for a moment is a clue to her fertility that will help a OB or FS determine what is wrong. So I'm still on the :test: side of things even if it breaks our hearts!Click to expand...

True, true...she's gonna be ok, but she said if there's another "incident" she's heading straight to an RE. 

That being said in your case I say "Test Away Sister"!!! Super excited for you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Woah, I didn't post overnight and there are like 5 new pages! 

ever - I'm so sorry to hear that news :hugs: You seem like you're in an okay place but we're all here for you if and when you need us! 

flower - awesome news about the new job! 

Mo - it seems you got some GREAT information. Best of luck deciding what to do next. I'm sure you and your OH will make the best decision. I think your friend may be onto something with getting DH on those meds and seeing if that improves his sperm. 

2girls - I know this is late but welcome the group :flower:

first - congrats on the 2 blastocysts! They look beautiful!! Now just keep busy through the TWW :) Wishing you the best of luck and hoping they stick! 

sekky - yay for your appointment! Let us know how it goes! 

Em - good luck at your lining check next Wednesday! It's not too far away :)

mercy - so glad you saw a heartbeat :hugs: You must be so relieved! 

turkey - good luck for you scan on Tuesday! I hope your LO has grown a lot since last scan! 

sandy - countdown is on! 5 more days :happydance: Bet you're so excited! And yes I do have a scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see! 

angel - I'm so sorry your beta was negative :hugs: 

ali - yay for a GREAT lining :happydance: You're getting so close to ET! 

AFM - scan tomorrow.


----------



## alicatt

Ash - FX'd for a great scan tomorrow!!! 

First - how are you feeling? What is the plan for you and testing :test: although I guess you still have a few more days to go.

Turkey - I'm with Ash, FX'd that your next US shows lots of growth!

Everyone else :flower:


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Ash! Hope lots of follies growing for ya!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Ash - FX'd for a great scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> First - how are you feeling? What is the plan for you and testing :test: although I guess you still have a few more days to go.
> 
> Turkey - I'm with Ash, FX'd that your next US shows lots of growth!
> 
> Everyone else :flower:

Ali: I'm SOOOO glad that you'll be joining me in PUPO-land soon :happydance: You have been such a support for all of us. It's finally your time!

My 24hrs of bed rest technically ended at noon, but DH woke up at noon (works nights), so I had to stand up and make breakfast or else starve. The rest of the day I spent on the couch, only obsessing about 50% of the time :haha:

I'm 1dp5dt. Is it too early to :test:? :haha: I'll start at 4dp5dt, so that's, um, Monday. Hey, I got my first BFP at 5dp5dt with one embie, so two might show up on 4dp5dt, right?


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ash - FX'd for a great scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> First - how are you feeling? What is the plan for you and testing :test: although I guess you still have a few more days to go.
> 
> Turkey - I'm with Ash, FX'd that your next US shows lots of growth!
> 
> Everyone else :flower:
> 
> Ali: I'm SOOOO glad that you'll be joining me in PUPO-land soon :happydance: You have been such a support for all of us. It's finally your time!
> 
> My 24hrs of bed rest technically ended at noon, but DH woke up at noon (works nights), so I had to stand up and make breakfast or else starve. The rest of the day I spent on the couch, only obsessing about 50% of the time :haha:
> 
> I'm 1dp5dt. Is it too early to :test:? :haha: I'll start at 4dp5dt, so that's, um, Monday. Hey, I got my first BFP at 5dp5dt with one embie, so two might show up on 4dp5dt, right?Click to expand...

HEHE.. yes a few days too early to test! I hear that with FET's they are sometimes a little slow to implant? :shrug: I don't think you can test any earlier with 2 blasts versus 1. It is a timing thing, and then a HCG level thing so I'm not sure that you'd see a positive HPT any sooner than 5dp5dt :shrug: Have you heard of others getting a BFP that early? I will have to start searching the boards to find out! :thumbup: I haven't had to look in nearly 5 months :dohh: since my BFN in late Dec. WOW, I can't believe it has taken me that long to get a cycle together! :wacko:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ever and Angel - I'm so sorry. 

First - yeah for being PUPO

L4 - glad to hear everything is going well. Looking forward to your appointment update. 

Ash - good luck with your next appointment. 

Ali - I bet you're counting the days!!!

Everyone I may have missed - hope everything is going well and sending you all positive vibes!!!


----------



## Anxiously

sekky said:


> Anxious how are enjoying your holiday? Any new symptoms?

Thanks for thinking of me! I just arrived Kyoto a few hours ago! Bad weather though so DH and I decided to stay in and catch up on sleep for the rest of the day.

I'm a little worried about my progesterone doses though...I didn't manage to take my morning dose till around 1pm due to the flight. I usually take it around 7am. And I brought 2 pessaries short!!! :cry: Sat morning will be my last one so that means I have to skip Sat night and Sun morning. What should I do??? Should I take my Fri doses later, say 11am and later in the night at 2am, and my last dose on Sat only in the late afternoon?

Can't believe how stupid I was to not count the pessaries properly....


----------



## sekky

Anxious glad you are ok. You can shift your dose around if you can't get a pharmacy to get some to replace them. Hoping it doesn't affect anything.

L4 good luck at your scan next week

Angel sorry for your bfn. Take all the time you need darling and hoping it heals your heart.

Ali that's such great news. Fews day to be PUPO . Bunch of BFP to roll in here in the next few weeks

Edamame how is your mum? 

Ash good luck at your follie check. Waiting for an update

Sandy hello, getting close to stimming right?

Mell, lotus, Mo, ever and em thinking of you ladies too

AFM - I also feel blessed with bnb for letting me meet all you amazing ladies who get what am going thru. It's hard for people who didn't travel this road to know how it feels really.

My appointment is in an hour. Hoping I get to start stimming today. Will update you how it goes.


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Anxious glad you are ok. You can shift your dose around if you can't get a pharmacy to get some to replace them. Hoping it doesn't affect anything.
> 
> L4 good luck at your scan next week
> 
> Angel sorry for your bfn. Take all the time you need darling and hoping it heals your heart.
> 
> Ali that's such great news. Fews day to be PUPO . Bunch of BFP to roll in here in the next few weeks
> 
> Edamame how is your mum?
> 
> Ash good luck at your follie check. Waiting for an update
> 
> Sandy hello, getting close to stimming right?
> 
> Mell, lotus, Mo, ever and em thinking of you ladies too
> 
> AFM - I also feel blessed with bnb for letting me meet all you amazing ladies who get what am going thru. It's hard for people who didn't travel this road to know how it feels really.
> 
> My appointment is in an hour. Hoping I get to start stimming today. Will update you how it goes.

Good Luck at your appt. Sekky!!! Hope you get the go-ahead to get started!!


----------



## FirstTry

Okay, it's 2dp5dt and I considered testing this morning. Yes, I've gone mad! :wacko: I guess I'm not good with the TWW :/ Or should I say TDW? :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

2 more days first to wait :) then start but don't expect a line until 6 days. But to feed the poas addiction :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

sekky - good luck at your appointment! Let us know if you're okay to start! 

anxiously - ahh that is stressful ... I don't know anything about those pessaries but I would do what you think is best. I don't know what form they come in but maybe you can break it in half .... and spread it out over the days you would miss since you're 2 short .... 

AFM - Just got back. E2 on Thursday was 230 something so that's looking good, I'll ask what it is after my b/w comes back today. I'm just curious because with my last 2 IVFs when I got to ER my E2 but around 4-5,000 so I wanna see what's going to happen this time. Lining is 10mm and I have a lot of follicles that are measuring around 10-11mm.


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - I would want to start testing too but be strong :)


----------



## FirstTry

Anxiously: have you tried going to a pharmacy with your meds and trying to explain the issue? I'm sure they do IVF there too. I sometimes throw in a few tears when attempting such things; they are understood in any language.

Ash: it still sounds like a great cycle for you!

AFM, I feel a bit badly because I was crampy at dinner last night and got onto the subject of DH drinking beer (he has 1-2/night, but some are double alcohol, so it can be like 3-4) and sperm quality. I want him to stop drinking for 2-3 months if we do a fresh cycle. He refuses unless the doctor tells him to. I got upset and pretty much ruined dinner. I know he's really afraid of birth defects; I mentioned them, but didn't really play that card. I told him if I have to go thru the stims, the least he could do was give up beer. A few months could mean a lifetime of parenthood. And sperm quality can effect early m/c. Plus, his motility is borderline. I know; I'm getting aheadof myself. :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash if I do another cycle it will be antagonist... Can't wait to see how your turns our :) I respond well like you do to the meds.


----------



## annmc30

Hey girls hope every1 is fine? Just wanted to pop bck in and say thanks for all the support through the cycle and at the moment Im 18wks pregnant we find out in 2wks what baby is  keep on with your cycles cos dreams do come true x


----------



## L4hope

Sekky, good luck today! Hope you get to start shooting up today! :haha: 

Anxious, I would try going to a pharmacy to see if they can give you the two doses you need to get you through the trip. I'm sure they could contact your doctor to confirm. 

First hang in there. You poas addicts crack me up!! I don't blame you for wanting dh to lay off the drinking I would be the same way. We are going through so much to try to get pregnant and our other halves should be able to try to do their part too. Hope things are better. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I think it's so exciting to change protocol, I just hope it works! Obviously I'll let you know how everything turns out :)


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. Been back for a while but had to go to the salon to get my hair done.

My first shot of stimm is down. Am on menopur 150iu and suprefact 0.2ml. I go in for e2 and follie check on Wednesday.


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks ladies. I don't think the pharmacy route would work due to the language issue here in Kyoto. I've swapped my evening timing to 3am yesterday so I'm able to save one more dosage now. Will try to increase the intervals between dosage and see if I can save just one more. Hopefully my body is producing enough progesterone on its own!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So girls I have a question .. anyone ever had the menopur completely taken out of their cycle? The nurse called and told me that we're not doing menopur anymore ... we're going 75 units of follistim at night and 150 in the morning .... I'm a little freaked out by the change.


----------



## MoBaby

Maybe b/c menopur has lh and since you weren't down regulated w/lupron they dont want to give lh b/c you could ovulate? Idk... Could you call and ask? I've heard of no hmg product before (menopur) but I'm not sure why they choose to not do it. Did you already order the menopur?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I guess that's a possibility. The nurse did say that if she had to guess she would guess that it has something to do with my estrogen level but yeah I'm just going to talk to my doctor on Monday when I go in for monitoring. I'm sure they know what they're doing but this has just never happened to me during my other cycles so I'm just confused. I already ordered all of it ... I have 4 unopened boxes of it in the refrigerator. My co-pay was only 15$ so I don't feel bad about it but .... this is just out of the norm but whatever works!


----------



## MoBaby

Maybe you can donate it to me when I need it this sunmer if you don't need it :) lol... I pay full price :( $15 Is awesome!!!


----------



## Mells54

Ash, you do seem to have e2 and produce a good number of follicles, maybe this is a way to lower the number of follies in hopes of having higher quality? I'm not sure since I have the opposite problem and need so much menopur I thought we would go broke. LOL!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I would love to and be absolutely willing to give you the medication if I do not need it. I HATE that other women pay so much money for it ... it's just not fair. Soooo if I get pregnant it's all yours :) 

mells - yeah I think you and Mo make some good points. Especially if it has lh in it and I wasn't down regulated so it makes sense. I'll definitely talk to my doctor though and Monday and just see what his thought process is. I like to know these things :) I even thought about e-maling him but that seems a little ... overboard! :haha: I should be happy that I don't have to give myself those menopur shot since they burn and they give me really bad headaches!


----------



## MoBaby

Okay Ash! You are going to get your BFP real soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I sure hope so! FX'd! Third times a charm!


----------



## sekky

Ash very sure they know what they are doing.

Am a bit worried that my dose of menopur is low. After 3 weeks of BCP and 3 weeks of down reg I expected to be on a higher does than the 150iu am on now. But then what do I know right?:shrug:

Ali :happydance: 3 days until your transfer


----------



## MoBaby

Is that all you are on sekky? I started in 225iu then you add more in later so the dose is probably right. Once they see how you respond to it they can adjust from there.


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Ash very sure they know what they are doing.
> 
> Am a bit worried that my dose of menopur is low. After 3 weeks of BCP and 3 weeks of down reg I expected to be on a higher does than the 150iu am on now. But then what do I know right?:shrug:
> 
> Ali :happydance: 3 days until your transfer

They base your starting dose on several things, age, AMH, antral follicle count, your FSH, LH, and Estrogen levels. I think I started with 3 bravelle and 3 menopur, and after the first 4-5 days I stopped the bravelle and then just took menopur but like 6-8 vials! 

I'm 40 and so they had to use higher dosages on me. I'm sure that they will evaluate your dose at your first US and bloods appt. If they think you need more, they'll have you increase your dose. 

Thanks! I'm excited, I'll be PUPO by Wednesday!


----------



## sekky

Yes Mo that's all am on as for stimms. I get to continue my buruselin too but at a lower dose.

Ali I trust the Dr. but just wondering. Am 29 (soon to be 30) and am bacically unexplained except me having PCOS

Anxious good you are able to safe a dose. Funny how drug laws differs in different countries here I get to buy my pessaries across the counter with no prescription.


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Yes Mo that's all am on as for stimms. I get to continue my buruselin too but at a lower dose.
> 
> Ali I trust the Dr. but just wondering. Am 29 (soon to be 30) and am bacically unexplained except me having PCOS
> 
> Anxious good you are able to safe a dose. Funny how drug laws differs in different countries here I get to buy my pessaries across the counter with no prescription.

Sekky.. being young with PCOS, is the reason you are on such a low dose. People with PCOS tend to stimulate well, and have a higher risk of OHSS. So they start you out low and gradually build you up. That way they can monitor you and make sure you don't over stimulate.
Your FS is being cautious which is good!


----------



## MoBaby

^WSS. PCOS + Stimms=OHSS if too much from the get go. You have to be watched carefully. Since your AMH is probably already very high if you get too much meds in the beginning then your estrogen will sky rocket. You will end up with a bunch of eggs but not so great quality. So with PCOS its best to go low and adjust as needed. Your FS is doing exactly what should be doing by not blasting you up front. When is your next appt?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> ^WSS. PCOS + Stimms=OHSS if too much from the get go. You have to be watched carefully. Since your AMH is probably already very high if you get too much meds in the beginning then your estrogen will sky rocket. You will end up with a bunch of eggs but not so great quality. So with PCOS its best to go low and adjust as needed. Your FS is doing exactly what should be doing by not blasting you up front. When is your next appt?

Yep.. I had OHSS my first IVF, it sucked. I don't think my FS thought I would have that kind of reaction the first time around, especially since I was 39 (almost 40). My E2 level at ER was 5000 or something crazy like that. I got lots of eggs, but not many were mature, and only 7 fertilized, with only 2 making it to blast. My second round we did the long lupron protocol which I think almost suppressed me too much, but we got much better eggs! 15 mature and 6 excellent blasts. 

That is the amazing thing, each woman is different, with different issues and different reactions to the meds. The best plan is to just take each day at a time, your FS may increase your dosage after a few days, or he may decide you are ready sooner, or later than the original estimate. Everything is fluid and you just take it as it come. I hope you have a great cycle Sekky!


----------



## sekky

Thanks Ali and Mo. Am just hoping I respond well to this dose. My last IUI wasn't that great. I was on 100mg of clomid and Gonal f 75iu every other day and I only had one follie. My Gonal f was later adjusted to everyday but it didn't seem to make a difference


----------



## sekky

I go in on Wednesday 9am for e2 and at 1pm for follie check.


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Thanks Ali and Mo. Am just hoping I respond well to this dose. My last IUI wasn't that great. I was on 100mg of clomid and Gonal f 75iu every other day and I only had one follie. My Gonal f was later adjusted to everyday but it didn't seem to make a difference

WOW.. surprising! Well I'm sure you'll do much better this time around!


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> I go in on Wednesday 9am for e2 and at 1pm for follie check.

Cool.. that is my transfer day!


----------



## MoBaby

eek ali!! With all you have done to prepare for this FET it has to work!! How many are you transferring?


----------



## sekky

Ali I didn't forget that. Will be routing for you and your little embie/ies


----------



## 2girls1baby

Does anyone know anything about getting tiny red dots on their skin during this process? I'm in my 2ww and have about 10 on each arm in the same exact spot. They are flat and don't itch. Could this be a side effect of my progesterone/estradiol supplements?


----------



## Turkey16

2girls1baby said:


> Does anyone know anything about getting tiny red dots on their skin during this process? I'm in my 2ww and have about 10 on each arm in the same exact spot. They are flat and don't itch. Could this be a side effect of my progesterone/estradiol supplements?

I suppose they could, but I didn't experience anything like that...sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> eek ali!! With all you have done to prepare for this FET it has to work!! How many are you transferring?

2 I hope! I have 4 but they were frozen in 2's and can't be refrozen. So we'll see how it goes :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> Does anyone know anything about getting tiny red dots on their skin during this process? I'm in my 2ww and have about 10 on each arm in the same exact spot. They are flat and don't itch. Could this be a side effect of my progesterone/estradiol supplements?

I've never seen/heard this before but anything is possible :shrug: I'd discuss with your FS tomorrow, see what they think!


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> Does anyone know anything about getting tiny red dots on their skin during this process? I'm in my 2ww and have about 10 on each arm in the same exact spot. They are flat and don't itch. Could this be a side effect of my progesterone/estradiol supplements?

I often get little red dots on my skin, usually my belly, but not exclusively. I assume they are a mild allergic reaction to something. But since they don't itch and they go away in a few days, I don't worry about them. Where on your arm are they? I've gotten them on my upper arms before.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

My this thread has been busy over the weekend. 

Hope everyone is doing well, Think this is going to be a busy week, hopefully I've got the following right!

Turkey, you have a scan this week, good luck :hugs:

Ali, You will be PUPO on Wednesday woo hoo! :happydance:

Sekky, You have stims scan on Wednesday Fx'd you have some nice big follies starting to grow :hugs:

Ash, Do you have a scan this week to confirm ER on 20th? :hugs:

AFM, I have baseline scan on Wednesday to hopefully start stims on Thursday then it's all go from there :happydance:

Anx, Not long til OTD, Hope you enjoy your holiday and sounds like you have meds sorted now :hugs:

First, How you holding up in your 2ww :hugs:

Mo, Sorry if you posted earlier but have you decided where to go from here? :hugs:

Ann, Great to here from you can't believe you are 18 weeks already let us know the outcome of your next scan boy or girl :hugs:

Ever, L4, Wanna and everyone else hope your doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Quick update, running to work. It's only 4dp5dt, but I got a squinter today!!! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-18.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sandy83

That's Great First, Fx'd it continues to get darker :happydance: xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy - yes I'm actually sitting in the waiting room right now. I can't wait to see where we're at and get a set ER day. 

First - I see it!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Ash, look forward to hearing how many follies you have :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

I see it first!! Twins maybe ?? :) can't wait to watch it get darker!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats First! I hope that lines gets darker each day!


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, guys! I don't think it will be twins after two losses. It's possible both implanted, but unlikely both will make it. Taking it day by day now. Hoping for at least one baby :)


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Thanks, guys! I don't think it will be twins after two losses. It's possible both implanted, but unlikely both will make it. Taking it day by day now. Hoping for at least one baby :)

I see it too! Can't wait for tomorrows picture! I hope it gets darker too :thumbup: If you are seeing a line this early then I'd think it was twins too. So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Sandy - yes I'm actually sitting in the waiting room right now. I can't wait to see where we're at and get a set ER day.
> 
> First - I see it!

Let us know how it goes! :thumbup: Here is hoping for some nice follies and your ER set!


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about getting tiny red dots on their skin during this process? I'm in my 2ww and have about 10 on each arm in the same exact spot. They are flat and don't itch. Could this be a side effect of my progesterone/estradiol supplements?
> 
> I often get little red dots on my skin, usually my belly, but not exclusively. I assume they are a mild allergic reaction to something. But since they don't itch and they go away in a few days, I don't worry about them. Where on your arm are they? I've gotten them on my upper arms before.Click to expand...

yep...upper arms, between my shoulder and bicep, on the front.


----------



## everhopeful

First - that's brilliant!! I'm with the others- twins!! Fantastic!!


----------



## everhopeful

Ash - hope apt went well! X


----------



## ashknowsbest

Doctor said I'll be going in everyday now until ER. Most of my follicles are around 12-14mm. I'm excited but also dreading going in everyday. He said ER should be over the weekend but I think sooner since they've been growing about 2mm each day. He also said from the looks of it we'll be starting the ganerelix tonight.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and he took the menopur out for those 2 days because they don't want me hyper stimulating and my E2 was already getting high. They're adding it back in tonight.


----------



## Em260

First - yay!! :happydance: Definitely BFP!

Ash - good luck today! 

Sandy - good luck at your scan on Wednesday. Hope you can get started with stims!

Ali - two more days until PUPO :)

AFM - I have my lining scan on Wednesday. I can't wait to get my transfer date!!


----------



## Em260

Turkey - good luck at your scan this week! What day are you having it?

Sekky - good luck on Wednesday! Hope you have lots of follies growing.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Doctor said I'll be going in everyday now until ER. Most of my follicles are around 12-14mm. I'm excited but also dreading going in everyday. He said ER should be over the weekend but I think sooner since they've been growing about 2mm each day. He also said from the looks of it we'll be starting the ganerelix tonight.

Sounds wonderful! You are right on track. Did he say how many he saw? 
Ganirelix is not too bad, I felt it was easier than some of the others. 
I am not surprised that ER will be on the weekend. You will probably trigger on Thursday night and have ER on Sat. Or possibly trigger Wednesday with ER on Friday? :shrug: If they are reducing the amount of menopur you are taking then they may not grow as much between now and then. Either way, it sounds like your FS has it all covered and you are doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

FirstTry- Congratulations!! Hope it gets darker!:happydance:

2girls- I broke out pretty badly during my fresh cycle all over my chest and arms. Pretty freaky, but tt went away after a week or so. 

Ash- great scan results! This week is going to fly by!

Em and Sandy- good luck on your scans this week!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash how many follicles do you have and how does this compare to other cycles?


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Ok am about freaking out. Hubby is not home and I to belly jab twice in 10 mins:wacko: still can't do them myself.:cry:


----------



## Mells54

Ash, sounds good!

Sekky, just relax...you can do it. Once you do the first one, the others will be easier. I was so scared the first time around and now I do my own PIO shots.


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Hello ladies. Ok am about freaking out. Hubby is not home and I to belly jab twice in 10 mins:wacko: still can't do them myself.:cry:

You'll be fine! If you have a few minutes, watch a video on youtube. There are a few out there that show you how to do it. It is really not that bad. :thumbup:


----------



## 2girls1baby

sekky, squeeze the skin and push the first one in with a bit of force; it's really not bad; it's the anticipating that's hurting more than the actual pin prick; you'll get very used to them; some of them burn more or less than others, that's normal.

everyone else, help! I'm fighting the urge to POAS tomorrow morning (2 days before blood draw)...should I go for it?!


----------



## Edamame

You can do it! I agree with Mells- once I got the first one out of the way it was much easier. Deep breaths!


----------



## ashknowsbest

em - good luck at your lining check on Wednesday! 

turkey - good luck at your scan, I hope there is lots of growth! 

ali - he didn't specify a number but he always lets me look on the u/s machine while he's looking, he measured 3 and pretty much my ovaries are black ... there is no more space on them so I'm assuming there's about 9 on each. I tried to count them but he moves so fast that I can't always count them all. And as far as the menopur goes, they took me off of it for 2 days ... yesterday and today there was no menopur and they still grew so I'm feeling like with the menopur they may even grow faster ... they were 10 last time ... saturday was my last scan and today they were 12 and 14 so ... we'll see what happens. I would looove to have it over the weekend so that my OH and I didn't have to take too much time off work! 

edamame - I hope so! I loove getting to ER and seeing how many I get! It's so exciting :happydance:

Mo - uhm .... I really think the cycles as of right now are similar except that my estrogen is not through the roof this time. I'm also in a lot less pain this time around then any other time ... I'm not sure if that has to do with the estrogen or what but I just feel better. Not as sore or tired and I'm not getting as many headaches as the other cycles. I still have a good amount of follicles growing and I think I'm going to get the same amount to be honest. I got 25 during the last two and I really think we're going to be up there this cycle too. I said in my excerpt to ali, that my ovaries on the u/s machine are all black ... they are full of follicles ... I guess that's my PCOSish self showing there. I'm going to ask for my E2 numbers when the nurse calls. I wanna know what they are! 

sekky - you can do it girl. I do all of my shots myself. Just ice the area for like 2-3 minutes before hand and you won't feel it! You got this :hugs:

2girls - I think you can POAS and you will be okay. Lots of ladies get their BFPs around 5dp5dt. Good luck with whatever you decide and make sure you let us know the outcome :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry to double post but the nurse called a few minutes after I posted before. My estrogen is 2,403 ... jeeze! And I have about 4-5 more days of stims to go ... I'm nervous but I think they're doing the right thing. They added in menopur again, 1 powder, 37 units of follistim and the ganirelix. Then 150 follistim in the morning and I go in for monitoring every day now until ER.


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. Am not afraid of the pricks just the thought of injecting myself freaks me out. Can't believe I broke down to tears just trying to tell myself it's ok. And afterwards I did only menopur (15 mins later than yesterday) and had to wait for DH to do the suprefact. Just hoping this doesn't affect anything negatively


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks Ash. I am just worried about changing protocols for me. I am always nervous when a new protocol comes into play b/c of the unknown factor. But seeing as you are stimming very similar makes me happy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think you'll do fine but you're right it is very nerve wracking just because you don't know how your body is going to react. :) I was actually expecting to get less eggs but I kind of don't think that's going to be the case, I just hope the quality is better since we didn't use lupron.


----------



## MoBaby

I was reading they use antagonist almost excluvisely for donor eggs cycles so must be something to do with quality also and getting a bunch of eggs. Since I will do a freeze all cycle, the dr doesnt really mind me getting to near a point of OHSS and said since we will use Lupron trigger and the antagonist then I most likely wont but this protocol is going to be very agressive.


----------



## Babiesimready

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh and he took the menopur out for those 2 days because they don't want me hyper stimulating and my E2 was already getting high. They're adding it back in tonight.

Same thing happened to my during my last cycle...my e2 was sky rocket high and they thought I might develop ohss so they stopped my menopur and had me on lower dose of follistim. I also went in everyday for bw and scan...at the end, it was worth it so hang in there :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I think aggressive is needed at the point you and I are at with this TTC stuff. I know all of us are ready but I am so ready to be a mom and be pregnant already! I pretty much hated mother's day this year ... it's just lame. 

babies - thanks for the reassurance! The going in everyday does suck but it will be worth it especially if it means I get my forever baby! Do you remember what protocol you were on? How's your pregnancy going? I can't believe you're 15 weeks already! 

AFM - I did all 3 shots tonight and everything went smooth except for the ganirelix ... that needle sucks ... it seem like it's not sharp at all ... wtf? I got through it but they need to figure it out and use a sharper needle.


----------



## alicatt

Ash.. I had my Ganirelix in prefilled glass syringes, and they sucked. Do you have the same ones? I think I ended up
mixing it with the menopur and just doing one injection. See if you can do that? Good thing is you will only have to take it a few times! I think I had to take it for 6-7 days! My follies were quick to grow to 12-15 but then took their sweet time to get bigger! :wacko: That is why I was on it for so long.
Can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes!

AFM.. not much going on here.. had acupuncture today, tomorrow I'm supposed to hydrate and prepare. Then Wednesday is FET! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

ash are you freezing all the embryos and doing genetic diagnosing? The reason I ask is because I read with antagonist protocol the pregnancy rates are lower than the other protocols due to the lack of hcg trigger...Thats why they use it in donor egg cycles to get a bunch of eggs since they are not concerned with the pregnancy rate in donors. We will freeze all and potentially do 2 back to back depending on how many we get from one round.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ali - Mine are the glass pre-filled ones, they are horrible and you gave great advice! I will definitely ask about mixing the two together, that would be much easier! One less shot too! I hope my follicles don't take long to get to 18-20! That would be terrible. I'm so ready to get to ER already. I told my OH that I want them to put me under ASAP instead of making me wait an hour! I get to nervous with knots in my belly. 

I can't believe your ET is coming up on Wednesday, you have done so much to get here I really hope you get your bfp! I will be rooting for you everyday! Are you going to test before beta?


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Ali - Mine are the glass pre-filled ones, they are horrible and you gave great advice! I will definitely ask about mixing the two together, that would be much easier! One less shot too! I hope my follicles don't take long to get to 18-20! That would be terrible. I'm so ready to get to ER already. I told my OH that I want them to put me under ASAP instead of making me wait an hour! I get to nervous with knots in my belly.
> 
> I can't believe your ET is coming up on Wednesday, you have done so much to get here I really hope you get your bfp! I will be rooting for you everyday! Are you going to test before beta?

Yes, I was ready for ER waiting is the hardest thing! :wacko:
My FS used Versed before they put me out and that takes the stress out of you, so you could ask for that so you aren't waiting in the OR freaking out! :thumbup: It's good stuff!

I will be testing, probably not until 4-5 dpt. So I think that is Sunday/Monday right? I need to load up in tests, means a trip to WalMart (hate going there).


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Ash.. I had my Ganirelix in prefilled glass syringes, and they sucked. Do you have the same ones? I think I ended up
> mixing it with the menopur and just doing one injection. See if you can do that? Good thing is you will only have to take it a few times! I think I had to take it for 6-7 days! My follies were quick to grow to 12-15 but then took their sweet time to get bigger! :wacko: That is why I was on it for so long.
> Can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes!
> 
> AFM.. not much going on here.. had acupuncture today, tomorrow I'm supposed to hydrate and prepare. Then Wednesday is FET! :happydance:

Ali...I agree with so many of the other gals...IT IS YOUR TIME!!! You have been working and waiting and helping and planning and preparing and learning and the time has just about come!!! I'm so excited for you and I will be rooting for you along with all of your other friends on this thread...c'mon BABY!!! xoxo


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Quick update, running to work. It's only 4dp5dt, but I got a squinter today!!! :dance:

Super excited for you FirstTry!!! WOOOOOT!!!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> Doctor said I'll be going in everyday now until ER. Most of my follicles are around 12-14mm. I'm excited but also dreading going in everyday. He said ER should be over the weekend but I think sooner since they've been growing about 2mm each day. He also said from the looks of it we'll be starting the ganerelix tonight.

Exciting stuff Ash...it's a pain to go in every day, but don't ya love staying right on top of things...makes the time go by more quickly too!!! I'm super psyched for you!!! Can't wait to hear the daily updates!!


----------



## MoBaby

turkey when is your next u/s?


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Turkey - good luck at your scan this week! What day are you having it?
> 
> Sekky - good luck on Wednesday! Hope you have lots of follies growing.

Hey Em!! How nice of you to think of me! This thread is seriously the best!! My ultrasound is tomorrow morning at 7:45. Nervous of course, but keeping my PMA and hoping for those beautiful words "appropriate growth". 

How are you?? Lining scan Wednesday?? That's an exciting day for a few gals it seems!! How many are you planning to transfer??


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> turkey when is your next u/s?

Hey Mo! It's tomorrow at 7:45...how are you feeling about all your decisions as of late. Are you ready to meet with your current (??) RE?? That's coming up right?? You're def going with the new doc, right??


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> FirstTry- Congratulations!! Hope it gets darker!:happydance:
> 
> 2girls- I broke out pretty badly during my fresh cycle all over my chest and arms. Pretty freaky, but tt went away after a week or so.
> 
> Ash- great scan results! This week is going to fly by!
> 
> Em and Sandy- good luck on your scans this week!

Hi Edamame...how are you doing?? Thinking about ya...


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. thanks for your kind words, I certainly hope you are right! Best of luck at your scan tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## 2girls1baby

Ladies! I got a squinter this morning! 10dp3dt...pray that it sticks


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey: gl today fx for you!
First: waiting for your hpt :) 
2girls: that's great


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies!

I just wanted to drop a note, wishing you the best of luck this week! Seems like lots of transfers and retrieval a on the horizon. Things are heating up on this thread. It's so exciting!!!!


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> Ladies! I got a squinter this morning! 10dp3dt...pray that it sticks

Great news!! FX'd that the little bean snuggles in for the long haul!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, 2girls! Got a pic to post?

Turkey: I hope you get more great news. Fingers crossed.

Thanks, Mo. The IC is NOT darker today, 5dp5dt. I tried a Clearblue easy and got an extremely faint line. We're taking it one day at a time. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I need to buy some FRERs.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Yay, 2girls! Got a pic to post?
> 
> Thanks, Mo. The IC is NOT darker today, 5dp5dt. I tried a Clearblue easy and got an extremely faint line. We're taking it one day at a time. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I need to buy some FRERs.

First.. just give it time, it is really early for there to be any line at all! So FX'd that tomorrow brings a darker line for you! 

I swear I need to buy stock in the companies that make the fertility medications and pregnancy tests! :haha:


----------



## Turkey16

Bad news gals. No heartbeat this morning. That darn baby gave it a good shot, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. Heartbroken for sure, but things weren't looking good from the get-go. Thanks for all the support and kindness. D&C is scheduled to tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## Sandy83

ah turkey I'm so so sorry, my heart goes out to you and DH sending you lots of :hug: xx


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Bad news gals. No heartbeat this morning. That darn baby gave it a good shot, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. Heartbroken for sure, but things weren't looking good from the get-go. Thanks for all the support and kindness. D&C is scheduled to tomorrow. Sigh.

AWW.. Turkey.. so sorry :hug: Are they going to do chromosomal testing to see what caused the issue? My heart goes out to you and your DH. :flower:


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> Yay, 2girls! Got a pic to post?
> 
> I'll see if I can upload it tonight at home:happydance:
> 
> I'm sorry, Turkey:(


----------



## 2girls1baby

I swear I need to buy stock in the companies that make the fertility medications and pregnancy tests! :haha:[/QUOTE]

To all of you ladies that have access to a Jewel store...they have a dollar section with $1 pregnancy tests...that's what I've been using and have always (so far) been accurate; don't waste your money on expensive tests; they are all the same thing...good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey :( that baby did give it a great try! I'm thinking probably some chromosomal abnormality . Do you know if your dr will send off for testing? It's hard to go through; pm if you wanna talk! :) :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> *I swear I need to buy stock in the companies that make the fertility medications and pregnancy tests! *
> 
> To all of you ladies that have access to a Jewel store...they have a dollar section with $1 pregnancy tests...that's what I've been using and have always (so far) been accurate; don't waste your money on expensive tests; they are all the same thing...good luck!

I have yet to find any dollar ones where I live. When I was TTC last summer I went to Dollarama in Canada and they had tests for $1.50 or something like that. I never got a positive on them so I don't know if they were any good. They were accurate (since I wasn't pregnant), but who knows if they would have been if I were? :shrug:

I have bought the IC (internet cheapies) they are the dip stick kind that they use before you have surgery or some x-rays to double check you aren't pregnant. They seem to be somewhat accurate (I saw a second line after my hCG trigger), but have yet to see a real second line. Who am I kidding :haha: I've never seen a real second line! :rofl: Here is hoping that I see one in another 5-10 days!

I have a few of the Dolarama tests left from Canada, maybe 10 IC's, and 1 FRER and 1 digital ready and waiting. Knowing me I will get a few more FRERs that I can use to verify the IC's. Yes I will be a POAS addict! :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry to hear that, Turkey :hugs: :hugs:

We are here when you need to talk.


----------



## MoBaby

The walmart .88 cents test are just as good or better as the ICS and the FRER....I was getting decent lines on them when comparing to the FRER at the same time... I think those will be my go to test from now own. less than $3 for 3 vs $12.99 is a good deal to me!

Yes first, get FRER. I hear the CBs are not great for early on or progression as the ICS are not either.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Turkey - so sorry dear :hugs: I was really pulling for you!

2girls - can't wait to see the picture!

Ali - transfer tomorrow :happydance:

AFM - Scan this morning went well. The doctor said I should get 20+ eggs from the looks of things. They're all generally around 16mm. Lining is at 12mm. She thinks trigger tomorrow ER friday. I was hoping over the weekend but everything is growing kind of quickly now.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay ash!! 20+ is great!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - thanks! I'm just hoping they're good quality since that was the goal of changing the protocol. :/ I'm just hoping this cycle works. Then I can send you my 3 unopened boxes of menopur! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> The walmart .88 cents test are just as good or better as the ICS and the FRER....I was getting decent lines on them when comparing to the FRER at the same time... I think those will be my go to test from now own. less than $3 for 3 vs $12.99 is a good deal to me!
> 
> Yes first, get FRER. I hear the CBs are not great for early on or progression as the ICS are not either.

I wonder what it means when you go into WalMart and their cheapo tests are always sold out? :haha: I was planning on running in there on Friday. Maybe I can hit the store before the weekend rush :rofl:


----------



## Em260

Turkey - I'm so sorry :( Sending you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash that would be a blessing!! :) Would save me like $1200 I think. yay!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks for all the love you guys. This is all just so darn tough. It's gotta be for a greater purpose somehow, right?? Feeling sad, but also an overwhelming love for that lil babe. What a sport...holding out past Mother's Day and all. I feel very comforted by that for some reason. My D&C is set for tomorrow, and I do believe that my doc said they will test to see what went wrong...they'll tell me if it was a boy or a girl too right? Wow...that's a lot. Is it crazy that I want to get right back on that horse like today? Do any of you guys know how much time I'll need to take off?? Do you think I'm screwed if what seemed like 3 perfectly good embryos failed to stick? I'm starting to think PGD is the way to go. How does that work? Do they test all your embryos?? Don't they have to make it to blast for that to even happen? What if none of mine made it to blast this first time around?? Do you suppose they'd change my protocol?? Oh boy...lots to think about. Love all you gals. Thanks for your support. Pulling for every one of you. xo


----------



## MoBaby

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> The walmart .88 cents test are just as good or better as the ICS and the FRER....I was getting decent lines on them when comparing to the FRER at the same time... I think those will be my go to test from now own. less than $3 for 3 vs $12.99 is a good deal to me!
> 
> Yes first, get FRER. I hear the CBs are not great for early on or progression as the ICS are not either.
> 
> I wonder what it means when you go into WalMart and their cheapo tests are always sold out? :haha: I was planning on running in there on Friday. Maybe I can hit the store before the weekend rush :rofl:Click to expand...

I went in and bought 5 one time and then 6 from another store...both times Im sure the cashier was like this girl is crazy!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey from what I understand they do have to be blasts because that is what you will transfer. My new RE does what is called a freeze all cycle. The collect the embryos and send up to 9 to be tested. (its the same cost for 1-9). Then you come back and do FET with normal embryos. You have the option of selecting boy or girl but I dont think DH and I will do that. I have been thinking about it though since both of my MCs were girls I started to wonder maybe I just cant carry baby girls. IDK. They will tell you if the baby was boy or girl from the testing IF you want it. My Dr never told me and I never asked but then I figured it out from the wording he used. The new RE did tell me they were XX. Turkey if you are screwed b/c 3 didnt stick then I am definately screwed b/c we have transferred 8 embryos total and our outcome is in our sig. But the RE seems to think that with PGD and FET then we should have over 70% success, which I would think would be the same for you.


----------



## Em260

Turkey - I did PGD and my clinic tests them on day 5. My RE said that taking a couple of cells from a 100 cell day 5 embryo is less damaging than taking them from an 8 cell day 3 embryo. Plus, by day 5 they can tell which cells go on to become the fetus vs. placenta and the cells that are taken would have gone on to become the placenta. Check with your RE though because I think some clinics still do day 3 biopsy. 

The type of PGD that I did is actually PGS or preimplantation genetic screening also called aCGH and it tests whether the embryo has the correct number of chromosomes. 
My clinic also does a freeze all cycle where all the embryos are frozen after the biopsy and then I go back for a FET later with the normal embryos. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. We had to meet with a genetic counselor from the company that does the testing so I learned a lot about the process.


----------



## L4hope

Turkey so sorry your little one couldn't pull through. :hugs: I think we all react differently to miscarriage. I was like you, ready to start trying right away and move forward. I had to have two periods not counting the bleed from m/c before I could try again. Every doc has their own protocol though. :hug:

2girls...hope your line gets darker!

Ali so excited for your transfer tomorrow!!! Good luck! 

Ash ER the end of the week!! Can't wait to see how you make out with your new protocol.


----------



## alicatt

WOW.. such a great amount of information flowing here about PGD. That is the one thing we haven't done :dohh: In retrospect, I wish I had done it as I would really like to know if any of the 4 embryos I have left are genetically sound. At my age they say that only 25% of embryos are genetically sound. What I don't know is that 25% of my eggs from the get go? Or 25% of the ones that make it to blast? Or would the bad ones not split and get to blast? :shrug: I had 15 mature eggs, so 25% of that is almost 4, and that is how many I have left. Thing is that I don't think we can assume that only the genetically sound ones made it to blast :cry: :wacko: This whole thing is so completely frustrating!

Does anyone know if they can do the testing on the fly the morning of FET? Maybe I can call an 'audible' and have them tested tomorrow morning? (sorry for the football reference) :haha:


----------



## alicatt

I just called my FS office to ask if we could to PGD this late in the game, and the answer was no. I guess they don't do PGD on frozen embryos.

The nurse did say that even at my age there isn't any need to do PGD because the chormosomal testing on me and the donor was fine. I guess it would be warranted if there were issues on either side (egg or sperm), or if the quality/quantity of either were compromised. They basically said that they wouldn't suggest it for me unless I wanted a boy or a girl. :shrug: So I guess I will just have to have faith in my FS, and my eggs and the man above! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> I just called my FS office to ask if we could to PGD this late in the game, and the answer was no. I guess they don't do PGD on frozen embryos.
> 
> The nurse did say that even at my age there isn't any need to do PGD because the chormosomal testing on me and the donor was fine. I guess it would be warranted if there were issues on either side (egg or sperm), or if the quality/quantity of either were compromised. They basically said that they wouldn't suggest it for me unless I wanted a boy or a girl. :shrug: So I guess I will just have to have faith in my FS, and my eggs and the man above! :thumbup:

Hey Ali, the testing at my clinic takes at least 24hrs to get results so there is no way to test on the fly. There is such a thing as thawing, biopsy, refreeze, thaw and transfer but I don't think most recommend it because it's pretty hard on the embryos. We did PGD testing because I have to do single embryo transfers because I have a blood clotting disorder that makes a twin pregnancy too risky. If I could transfer two embryos at a time I probably wouldn't have opted for the testing.


----------



## Edamame

Turkey I am so so sorry. I can't imagine how it would feel to get so far only to lose it. I'm glad you got through Mother's Day ok. :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ali, the testing at my clinic takes at least 24hrs to get results so there is no way to test on the fly. There is such a thing as thawing, biopsy, refreeze, thaw and transfer but I don't think most recommend it because it's pretty hard on the embryos. We did PGD testing because I have to do single embryo transfers because I have a blood clotting disorder that makes a twin pregnancy too risky. If I could transfer two embryos at a time I probably wouldn't have opted for the testing.
> 
> Em, what is your clotting disorder? My recurring pregnancy loss panel came back today, and everything was normal except I have a Factor V heterozygous mutation. Don't ask me what that means, except for some kind of clotting problem! But my doc wants me to meet with a hemotologist to see if I should be on lovenox (sp?) for any future transfers.Click to expand...


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ali, the testing at my clinic takes at least 24hrs to get results so there is no way to test on the fly. There is such a thing as thawing, biopsy, refreeze, thaw and transfer but I don't think most recommend it because it's pretty hard on the embryos. We did PGD testing because I have to do single embryo transfers because I have a blood clotting disorder that makes a twin pregnancy too risky. If I could transfer two embryos at a time I probably wouldn't have opted for the testing.
> 
> Em, what is your clotting disorder? My recurring pregnancy loss panel came back today, and everything was normal except I have a Factor V heterozygous mutation. Don't ask me what that means, except for some kind of clotting problem! But my doc wants me to meet with a hemotologist to see if I should be on lovenox (sp?) for any future transfers.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know much about it other than 2 friends of mine have it. They didn't know they even had it during their first pregnancy, but apparently it does increase your chances of MC. Lovenox is a blood thinner that you give yourself daily to help keep clots from forming.Click to expand...


----------



## Em260

Edamame said:


> Em, what is your clotting disorder? My recurring pregnancy loss panel came back today, and everything was normal except I have a Factor V heterozygous mutation. Don't ask me what that means, except for some kind of clotting problem! But my doc wants me to meet with a hemotologist to see if I should be on lovenox (sp?) for any future transfers.

Edamame - I actually have two different ones, lucky me. One is MTHFR and the other is Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome. I found out when I had the RPL panel after a first trimester loss at 10 weeks. Both put me at increased risk for blood clots and I have to give myself injections of Lovenox daily once I am pregnant. Clots can also form in the placenta and lead to MC. 

I know a little bit about Factor V Leiden from school. It does put you at an increased risk for blood clots. The good news is that you are heterozygous which means you have inherited one copy of the mutation. If you were homozygous you would have two copies and an even higher risk of clots. You should see a hematologist and most likely you'll be like me and take Lovenox throughout pregnancy.

My hematologist wants me to start the injections as soon as I have a positive pregnancy test. Some other doctors will recommend you start before transfer, it just depends. I know it's probably a lot to take in but it's good you found out now so you can treat it :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

Thanks ladies! I'm so glad to have this thread!!


----------



## alicatt

My FS mentioned adding Lovenox to my routine once I get a positive HPT. That puzzled me as I do not have any clotting issues? :shrug:

Does anyone know why they might suggest it if you don't have clotting issues? 

I guess I should just relax, and see if I even get pregnant. :dohh: Since I've had such luck at it thus far!


----------



## Babiesimready

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - I think aggressive is needed at the point you and I are at with this TTC stuff. I know all of us are ready but I am so ready to be a mom and be pregnant already! I pretty much hated mother's day this year ... it's just lame.
> 
> babies - thanks for the reassurance! The going in everyday does suck but it will be worth it especially if it means I get my forever baby! Do you remember what protocol you were on? How's your pregnancy going? I can't believe you're 15 weeks already!
> 
> AFM - I did all 3 shots tonight and everything went smooth except for the ganirelix ... that needle sucks ... it seem like it's not sharp at all ... wtf? I got through it but they need to figure it out and use a sharper needle.

Yes the going in everyday can be stressful and having them poke you combined with all the scans but it is better that way especially since your e2 is really high too. If you get ohss, that will slow things down and they may not be able to transfer as planned so hang in there and stay hopeful...this is your cycle to get your baby!

I cant believe I'm 15 weeks already too but its been great so far. I've had scary days of bleeding and rushing to the ER but I'm thankful that the baby is still doing great. And btw I'm having a boy! you ladies were so helpful on this thread during my ttc period and thats why I stilll lurk everytime :dohh:

I was on a Lupron protocol. Started with Bcp then about 15 days of Lupron and later started Stim meds. 250units of Menopur, 300 Follistim and I added another med that I cant rememeber the name now. by day 3 my E2 was already 1000+ so I had to reduce the menopur to 75u and the follistim to 150. I had no idea what my RE was thinking starting me off so high when I'm only 28years old.


----------



## Mells54

Oh Turkey, I'm so sad for you. But I am happy that you are willing to get back on the horse (so to speak) and try again. Good luck!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> My FS mentioned adding Lovenox to my routine once I get a positive HPT. That puzzled me as I do not have any clotting issues? :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone know why they might suggest it if you don't have clotting issues?
> 
> I guess I should just relax, and see if I even get pregnant. :dohh: Since I've had such luck at it thus far!

I've heard of this and I think the idea is to increase blood flow.:shrug: You should ask your FS though. 

I'm so excited for you tomorrow!! :happydance: What time is your transfer? I can't wait to get to transfer. I'm studying for finals and I can barely concentrate now so I have no idea how I'll manage when it's actually transfer time.


----------



## Em260

Babiesimready - congrats on finding out you're having a boy!! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> My FS mentioned adding Lovenox to my routine once I get a positive HPT. That puzzled me as I do not have any clotting issues? :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone know why they might suggest it if you don't have clotting issues?
> 
> I guess I should just relax, and see if I even get pregnant. :dohh: Since I've had such luck at it thus far!
> 
> I've heard of this and I think the idea is to increase blood flow.:shrug: You should ask your FS though.
> 
> I'm so excited for you tomorrow!! :happydance: What time is your transfer? I can't wait to get to transfer. I'm studying for finals and I can barely concentrate now so I have no idea how I'll manage when it's actually transfer time.Click to expand...

WOW.. you are in school while doing all of this? Amazing! What are you taking? :thumbup:

My transfer is at 11:15am EST tomorrow morning. I go in around 10:30 for acupuncture first. I'm to start drinking water on our way into the office (8oz) then another glass when I get there, and then a 3rd between acupuncture. I'll be floating away! :haha: Plus they told me to be hydrated today so I've been drinking plenty of fluids so far. I'm also taking valium 1 on the way in, another when I get there and the 3rd one right before the transfer. They want me totally relaxed! :thumbup: Fine with me! I don't mind the valium, I get home afterwards and :sleep: all afternoon!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> My FS mentioned adding Lovenox to my routine once I get a positive HPT. That puzzled me as I do not have any clotting issues? :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone know why they might suggest it if you don't have clotting issues?
> 
> I guess I should just relax, and see if I even get pregnant. :dohh: Since I've had such luck at it thus far!
> 
> I've heard of this and I think the idea is to increase blood flow.:shrug: You should ask your FS though.
> 
> I'm so excited for you tomorrow!! :happydance: What time is your transfer? I can't wait to get to transfer. I'm studying for finals and I can barely concentrate now so I have no idea how I'll manage when it's actually transfer time.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW.. you are in school while doing all of this? Amazing! What are you taking? :thumbup:
> 
> My transfer is at 11:15am EST tomorrow morning. I go in around 10:30 for acupuncture first. I'm to start drinking water on our way into the office (8oz) then another glass when I get there, and then a 3rd between acupuncture. I'll be floating away! :haha: Plus they told me to be hydrated today so I've been drinking plenty of fluids so far. I'm also taking valium 1 on the way in, another when I get there and the 3rd one right before the transfer. They want me totally relaxed! :thumbup: Fine with me! I don't mind the valium, I get home afterwards and :sleep: all afternoon!Click to expand...

I'm in dental school. Hopefully I'll go on to be an orthodontist but I have get accepted into residency first fingers crossed :)

Ok, sounds like you have a good plan mapped out. Lots of hydration and rest and relaxation sounds perfect. I think I might try acupuncture on transfer day too :thumbup:


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I'm also taking valium 1 on the way in, another when I get there and the 3rd one right before the transfer. They want me totally relaxed! :thumbup: Fine with me! I don't mind the valium, I get home afterwards and :sleep: all afternoon!
> 
> 3 valiums?!! holy cow; I took one 10mg valium and I could barely keep my eyes open when I left the transfer. you'll definitely be stress-free for a few hours:thumbup:
> 
> Em, I'll pray for nice plush carpet in your uterus tomorrow!:winkwink:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I'm also taking valium 1 on the way in, another when I get there and the 3rd one right before the transfer. They want me totally relaxed! :thumbup: Fine with me! I don't mind the valium, I get home afterwards and :sleep: all afternoon!
> 
> 3 valiums?!! holy cow; I took one 10mg valium and I could barely keep my eyes open when I left the transfer. you'll definitely be stress-free for a few hours:thumbup:
> 
> Em, I'll pray for nice plush carpet in your uterus tomorrow!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya.. They apparently decide how much you need by how anxious you are about each step. They give up to 5, so I guess I'm about average. The nurse was laughing at me and said, they've had worse! WHEW! Tomorrow will be nice and stress free, right now I'm a ball of nerves though! Only 1.5 hours left of work. Then I'm going to go to this art studio thing where you learn to paint an oil painting. By the end of the class we'll have a finished masterpiece! LOL. I'm hoping it keeps me busy so I can get on to tomorrow!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow lots of info about PGD ... we opted out of it this cycle to see if the change in protocol did us any good but if this fails we will be doing PGD next time. 

Ali - I said this earlier but transfer tomorrow! It's so close! Enjoy your acu and valium! :haha:

Em - Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 

AFM - I got the call from the nurse .. same meds tonight as last night ... in tomorrow morning for b/w u/s. I'll most likely be triggering tomorrow night which I'm so excited about. I'm kind of hoping for ER on Saturday but either way it's exciting!


----------



## FirstTry

PGD: my friend is 16 weeks pregnant after 4 D&Cs! They did PGD (really PGS) and found only one of 6 embryos was chromosomally normal.

PGD is when they screen for a particular disease or abnormality. Ali: this is probably what your doc/nurse was referring to when saying you and your donor tested normal. PGD is used when one or both parents carries a gene that can lead to disease, birth defect, etc.

PGS is when they make sure the embryo has the correct number of chromosomes. This is what I would be interested in, because my age indicates a higher likelihood of chromosomal abnormalities. And my genetic testing was clean.

Day 3 or day 5: my friend did a lot of research on this and chose to test on Day 3 embryos. I'm not sure of the details, but she thinks Day 3 is better.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Wow lots of info about PGD ... we opted out of it this cycle to see if the change in protocol did us any good but if this fails we will be doing PGD next time.
> 
> Ali - I said this earlier but transfer tomorrow! It's so close! Enjoy your acu and valium! :haha:
> 
> Em - Good luck at your scan tomorrow!
> 
> AFM - I got the call from the nurse .. same meds tonight as last night ... in tomorrow morning for b/w u/s. I'll most likely be triggering tomorrow night which I'm so excited about. I'm kind of hoping for ER on Saturday but either way it's exciting!

So exciting for you too! ER on Fri/Sat!! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> PGD: my friend is 16 weeks pregnant after 4 D&Cs! They did PGD (really PGS) and found only one of 6 embryos was chromosomally normal.
> 
> PGD is when they screen for a particular disease or abnormality. Ali: this is probably what your doc/nurse was referring to when saying you and your donor tested normal. PGD is used when one or both parents carries a gene that can lead to disease, birth defect, etc.
> 
> PGS is when they make sure the embryo has the correct number of chromosomes. This is what I would be interested in, because my age indicates a higher likelihood of chromosomal abnormalities. And my genetic testing was clean.
> 
> Day 3 or day 5: my friend did a lot of research on this and chose to test on Day 3 embryos. I'm not sure of the details, but she thinks Day 3 is better.

Interesting.. that is why I wanted them to test my embryos.. I'm 40! :haha:
I guess I should have asked for PGS? I think they are the same at my FS office. It is supremely expensive.. like $4800 or something insane.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. So much happening here and that makes keeping up difficult.

Ali good luck with your transfer tomorrow. Glad you have everything all planned. Praying all your good preparation pays off with a BFP 

Ash glad your follies are where they ought to be. YAY for trigger tomorrow night. And you get lot of mature eggies

Sandy will be hoping you start stimms on Thursday. Fx you get the green light tomorrow 

Em wishing all the best with getting your residency. Hoping your lining is better than expected and your can proceed


----------



## sekky

Turkey so sorry for your loss. Sending you lot of XXXX. Wish I can actually hold your hand right now. It's going to be ok darling.


----------



## sekky

Edamame how are you and your mum too? Hope her fracture is healing/knitting 

Anxious how is the holiday? 

Mell, ever, Mo, 2 girls and first thinking of you ladies too.


----------



## sekky

Oh first and 2girls excited for the both of you. Looking forward to your betas. When are you having them?

AFM BW and follie check tomorrow. Hoping to have some good follies starting to grow


----------



## Edamame

Good luck tomorrow Sekky! Hope you see lots of nice follies! 

I'm doing ok, thanks! My mom's arm is knitting well so she won't need surgery, thank goodness. She'll be staying another couple of weeks. I made it into the office today since my sister could come over and take her to the zoo with her kids and to lunch. My co-workers were joking that I'd disappeared! 

We're going to take a few cycles off, but in the meantime will do genetic tests and see what I need for this factor 5 thing. Hoping that's the only problem and that we can fix it! My doc is recommending an antagonist cycle if we do another full ivf- I responded so well last time that he thinks I'd do ok.


----------



## 2girls1baby

sekky said:


> Oh first and 2girls excited for the both of you. Looking forward to your betas. When are you having them?
> 
> AFM BW and follie check tomorrow. Hoping to have some good follies starting to grow

Thursday:happydance:
How do I upload a pic?


----------



## MoBaby

Use go advanced feature.Then click the paperclip attachment (beside smiley face and A) in the advanced feature window.


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame why is your dr going to antagonist protocol? Just wondering as that what my new RE wants to do.


----------



## 2girls1baby

The first one from this morning is a squinter:winkwink:
So I only posted this second one that I just took:cloud9:


----------



## MoBaby

fab lines!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I guess that since you are going this alone (god love you for your strength) you don't have a significant other to take on half the worrying :haha: Good luck tomorrow.

Ash, I hope you get to ER soon. :happydance:

2 girls, looking good :thumbup:

Em, wishing you a fluffy lining!!!!

Sekky, good luck tomorrow!

Edamame, glad to hear your Mom's arm is healing.

AFM, nothing new to report. Starting lupron next weekend.

Hi to all the gang!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

2girls - awesome lines!


----------



## L4hope

Great lines 2girls! :happydance:


----------



## 2girls1baby

Thanks everyone:happydance:


----------



## Pickles63

Hello all,

Have been trying IVF with egg donor since the fall of last year without success. Last transfer was May,1st and we finally have a positive pregnancy test. U/S in 3 weeks to confirm heartbeat. 

A bit worried as my HCG levels are very high.....concerned about multiples!

Open to any comments and of course your prayers.

Ps. Never to late as we are 50 and this will be our first


----------



## alicatt

Mells - yep.. just me and amazing friends and family! I don't feel so alone. I actually had 2 friends fighting over who was going to take me tomorrow for my transfer! :haha: 

2girls1baby - that isn't a squinter.. that is about as dark as I've ever seen a CBE! :thumbup: :wohoo: Looks amazing!

Pickles63 - amazing news! I'm 40 and using my own eggs (as a single mom) with donor sperm. So welcome and I can't wait to hear more about your US in a few weeks.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Ali, Good luck for today you will be PUPO very soon

Sekky, Good luck for your scan look forward to hearing how many follies you have :happydance:

Pickles, :hi: Great news woo hoo :happydance:

2 girls, Great pic looK forward to seeing more :hugs: 

Ash, great news on you will be PUPO very soon :happydance:

Babies, Great to hear from you hope you are doing well :hugs:

Em, not long til your transfer woo hoo :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well at whatever stage you are at :hugs:

AFM, Had scan this morning everything looking great lining below 3mm ovaries have shutdown and antral follicle count was 13 on the left and 8 on the right! I think that good i'm not to sure!!!!! Start Stims tomorrow and back next Thursday for follicle count :happydance: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Oh boy, I knew I was going to have some heavy reading after missing BnB for just a few days!

First of all, to Turkey, I'm so sorry for your loss :hug: It's always so hard, I do admire you for being able to keep your chin up despite it all!

AFM, I'm really enjoying my holiday. Been praying real hard and writing down my wishes at every single temple! Though I do feel a little disappointed today cos my breasts don't feel as sore as before...they still do only if I press around them, but not much if left alone. I think this is not a good sign at all...:nope:


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, Glad to hear you are having a good holiday, sorry to hear you are having doubts but it was a really good sign that they were sore to start with this could just be a sign that your body is getting use to being pregnant. I wouldn't worry too much i know its easier said than done but as long as AF hasn't arrived your still in with a very good chance and that is the only real symptom that matters as everyone is different. Fx'd for you only 5 days til OTD :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Pickles: welcome :wave: and congratulations!!!

Sandy: that sounds like a fantastic report. You couldn't ask for a much better baseline.

2girls: that's a glorious line! And definitely not a squinter. Sticky vibes!

Ali: YAY for transfer day! Soon you'll be going nuts like the rest of us PUPO gals :wacko: As for PGS, I don't know about doing it on frozen embies. I'd think you'd want to test more than 2, but you probably don't want to thaw your whole stash, so it's tricky. We decided to hold off on PGS until after we see if these last two :cold: :cold: are viable. So, we threw them in to see if they'll cook :haha:

AFM, my IC this morning is still ridiculously faint, but I bought some FRERs yesterday and, of my 3 pregnancies (the other 2 ended in m/c and chemical), this might be the darkest FRER line I've seen. I'm 6dp5dt. One day at a time...
 



Attached Files:







photo-27.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FirstTry

Oh, what the hell, I'm going to enjoy this while the line is still there...

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

:dance:


----------



## Sandy83

First woo hoo! :happydance: that is definitely a line keep the pictures coming!!!! xx


----------



## Sandy83

FirstTry said:


> Oh, what the hell, I'm going to enjoy this while the line is still there...
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> :dance:

:rofl:, love the post and you deserve to enjoy it :yipee::wohoo: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Fritst that line is perfect for 6dp5dt!! You are preggo!!! Congrats!!!! 


Ali: good luck!! You'll be pupo by lunch! Eek!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Today Ali...hope everything goes perfectly!!!


----------



## Turkey16

First & 2Girls...tests look amazing!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Em260

*First *- yayyy!! That line is great! :yipee: 

*2girls *- congrats!! :happydance: 

*Ali *- yay PUPO today!! 

*Ash *- hope your scan went well and you can trigger!

*Sandy* - yay for starting stims!

*Sekky *- hope your scan went well! 

*Pickles *- welcome!

*AFM *- RE said my lining is 13mm and looks perfect :happydance: Now I'm just waiting for nurse to call with my blood results and transfer date and time.


----------



## Sandy83

wow Em 13mm sounds great, Got a feeling you will be in for ET by the weekend :happydance: xx


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> Mells - yep.. just me and amazing friends and family! I don't feel so alone. I actually had 2 friends fighting over who was going to take me tomorrow for my transfer! :haha:
> 
> 2girls1baby - that isn't a squinter.. that is about as dark as I've ever seen a CBE! :thumbup: :wohoo: Looks amazing!
> 
> Pickles63 - amazing news! I'm 40 and using my own eggs (as a single mom) with donor sperm. So welcome and I can't wait to hear more about your US in a few weeks.

The squinter was another test I took in the morning...had trouble uploading it. This one was Equaline brand from Jewel....highly recommend this cheapie!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Pickles63 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Have been trying IVF with egg donor since the fall of last year without success. Last transfer was May,1st and we finally have a positive pregnancy test. U/S in 3 weeks to confirm heartbeat.
> 
> A bit worried as my HCG levels are very high.....concerned about multiples!
> 
> Open to any comments and of course your prayers.
> 
> Ps. Never to late as we are 50 and this will be our first

So great! Welcome! This is it for you, I can feel it:winkwink:


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> wow Em 13mm sounds great, Got a feeling you will be in for ET by the weekend :happydance: xx

Thanks Sandy! The nurse that did my blood draw this morning said it will be at least a week :shrug: I'm starting progesterone tonight and she said they want me on it for at least 5-6 days. I wish it was this weekend though.


----------



## FirstTry

Nice lining, Em!!! After my lining check, they made me do 5 days of PIO before transfer.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - nice lining! I bet you're so excited to get to ET! :happydance:

First - GREAT lines! Yay!!! Happy pregnancy :flower:

Ali - good luck at your transfer! Let us know how it goes, I hope you're very relaxed and ready to be pregnant! 

AFM - All of my follicles are around 18mm. We're triggering tonight but not sure how yet. They are talking about triggering me with the off brand ovidrel and lupron .. or just lupron. They said they'll make their final decision after they get the blood work results back. ER on Friday! I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Lines look great First!

Yay for ER Friday Ash!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks L4hope! How's your pregnancy going?!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay! ash great news about ER on Friday woo hoo :wohoo: xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sandy!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali!!! I can't believe your transfer day is here! I'm so excited for you! Sending you tons of love and relaxing vibes (not that you need them with all that Valium :haha:). &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Turkey, I am so sorry. I wish there was more I could say to make it better. You have a great outlook, though. It will happen and it will be GLORIOUS! &#127802;&#10084;&#127802;

First- :wohoo: Congrats!!! That is a GREAT line for 6dp5dt!! Enjoy it, you're pregnant!!! &#128525;

Pickles- Welcome!! :hi:

2girls- Welcome (sorry I am a little behind) and CONGRATULATIONS!!! &#127881;


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ash- Yay for ER on Friday! :happydance: You'll be PUPO before you know it!&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;


----------



## Em260

Ash - yay for trigger!! :yipee: I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Edamame

Ash- yay, just two days until transfer!

Em- hope you get to transfer soon too! Great lining!

Ali- best of luck today!

Pickles- welcome, and congrats on your bfp!

2girls and First- YAY BFPs!!!

Mo- he wasn't certain he'd have us do an antagonist cycle. But, looking at my estrogen levels and how many follicles I had during my first IVF, and how many good eggs we got, he said an antagonist cycle might be easier on me, have less risk of OHSS, and would probably have similar results. He said they use antagonist for their donors, and my numbers were similar. (Which made me feel good since their donors are generally much younger than me!) But, I'm a little scared to change protocols when the first one worked so well- although who knows, maybe none of our embryos are actually viable. Guess we'll know if we do genetic tests next time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks girls! I'm really so excited, I just want to see if I got improved egg quality from changing protocol.

edamame - funny, I thought that since I was on the antagonist protocol I was going to get less eggs, with less chance of OHSS but I'm pretty much in the same boat as I was during my lupron cycles ... crazy! Changing protocol can be scary but I'm sure your doctor wouldn't recommend it if it were going to give you less results then the other protocol. 

Pickles - welcome to the group and congrats on your bfp! I will keep you in my thoughts that this baby/babies stick! 

AFM - depending on quality I'm thinking of asking them to transfer 3 ... do you girls think I'm crazy?


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: I wish I could give you the extra Ovidrel trigger that's sitting in my fridge! I used them for IUI. 

Three is a lot of embies; what does your doctor think? We have generally relied on ours to make the call. This was the first time he suggested more than one for us.

Everyone: what is an antagonist protocol?

Ali: Big day! Check in as soon as you can :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - thanks for the offer :) I actually have the ovidrel trigger but they want me to take some other trigger now ... how convenient! :haha: My doctor is probably going to want to transfer two like the last couple of times, however being that I've NEVER gotten pregnant in the 2 years 7 months that we've been trying I just ... don't think the risk is that high of having all 3 stick ya know? 

From what I understand the antagonist protocol is just a protocol without lupron. They use BCP's first, then start stiming you and as your follicles get bigger and mature they give you ganerelix (which is similar to lupron) to make sure you don't ovulate before they're ready for you to.


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies thank you for your thoughts.

Ash:happydance: for trigger. Fx they are better quality than your previous cycle

Anxious glad you are enjoying your holiday. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ali good luck with your transfer. Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, Ash. Since that describes my protocol and I've never taken Lupron, I guess I had the antagonist protocol when I froze my eggs in 2011 (I was single at the time) and a modified version when my IUI cycle was converted last year.


----------



## alicatt

Hey ladies!

Home now and relaxing in bed. The embryos thawed perfectly and we transferred 2! The in kind of looked like a sea turtle. I'm having a turtle! :haha:

First.. :yipee: that looks like a BFP to me!

Ash.. sound like you are progressing well! ER on Friday :wohoo:

Em.. lining sounds perfect! 5-6 days till transfer! :headspin:

Going to take a nap now.. Thank you all for your kind words!

:hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Ali!! Yay!!! Congrats!! Pupo :happydance:
Ash: gl w/triggering!!

Afm I have had this left side pain for 2 days now; really hurts bad so I had the u/s tech at work scan me... Looks like a big follicle on left ovary (25 mm)... She said cyst but there were a few Small follicles and this dominant one. But my opk was neg this am and yesterday (cd14).. I hope it's not just a cyst and I'm gonna be anovulatory this month :( this really hurts!


----------



## sekky

Ali that's great. So happy everything went fun for you

2girls fx for good numbers tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing it

First when is your beta too?

AFM had my follie check at noon. Dr had a difficult time seeing one of my ovary but was able to count 4 and 6 in both of them. So 10 in all. My dose of menopur has been increased to 225iu so I go in on Friday for e2 and follie check again. 

Edit: they are all under 10mm. I guess 10 follie isn't bad for my starting dose


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I'm sorry you're in pain! Hopefully that's a follicle and not a cyst! 

sekky - 10 is not bad at all! Some tend to pop up later! Good luck on Friday! Keep us posted


----------



## sekky

Mo sorry about the cyst. Will it go away on it own or will you have to drain it? You will still get AF with anovulatory right?


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> Mo - I'm sorry you're in pain! Hopefully that's a follicle and not a cyst!
> 
> sekky - 10 is not bad at all! Some tend to pop up later! Good luck on Friday! Keep us posted

Thanks ash. Like you am only after quality and not quantity


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I think it's better that way. Unfortunately I still produced 20+ eggs ... but oh well what am I gonna do.


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: 10 is great for only 4 days into stims.

Mo: I wonder how they can tell the difference. 25mm sounds like perfect size for a dominant follicle about to ovulate. Either way, I hope you feel better soon.

What pretty embies, Ali!!! Yours looks like a 3D photo. I'm hoping hoping hoping this is your BFP!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I think it's better that way. Unfortunately I still produced 20+ eggs ... but oh well what am I gonna do.

Didn't you have 30 last time Ash?? I think 20 seems good if that's the case...


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Home now and relaxing in bed. The embryos thawed perfectly and we transferred 2! The in kind of looked like a sea turtle. I'm having a turtle! :haha:
> 
> First.. :yipee: that looks like a BFP to me!
> 
> Ash.. sound like you are progressing well! ER on Friday :wohoo:
> 
> Em.. lining sounds perfect! 5-6 days till transfer! :headspin:
> 
> Going to take a nap now.. Thank you all for your kind words!
> 
> :hug:

YAY Ali!!! Sounds like everything went wonderfully! Hurray! Can't wait to hear updates from here on out! Rest up & enjoy!! xoxo


----------



## ashknowsbest

turkey - I had 25 both times before this. And they weren't great quality ...


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> turkey - I had 25 both times before this. And they weren't great quality ...

Every little bit better counts, right??? I'm pulling for you!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

That is true. Thanks turkey! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I m pretty sure it's dominate follicle. The walls didn't look "cyst like" more follicle like.... So Im betting lh surge today or tomorrow. Just hope it's soon! This hurts :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Trigger at 11PM tonight! Woohoo! Only annoying part is that they changed my trigger from ovidrel to HCG and Lupron so .... they ordered the HCG from a pharmacy, I already have the lupron but my insurance company will only cover the HCG if it's ordered and shipped from Freedom pharmacy. Now I'm not bitching too much because if this is the only thing I have to pay full price for then okay but it's just the principal that if they had ordered it yesterday I wouldn't have had to pay 80 .... I could have paid 15. Just saying. 

ER Friday at 11AM! Have to be there at 10! Woo hoo!


----------



## sekky

Ash sure they must have their reasons. Whatever works to get your forever baby darling. Good luck with your trigger tonight.

Mo fx you get a positive lh surge on your test soon.


----------



## Em260

Ali - yayy!! Congrats on being PUPO!! Rest up! 

Sekky - sounds like you are progressing really well. I bet they will find more as time goes on too :thumbup: 

Ash - hmm 3 seems like a lot to transfer. I would probably be tempted but what if all took and one split and then you would have quads? You'll probably have a better idea of what to do once you're closer to transfer and the embryologist tells you the grades/quality. 

AFM - the nurse finally called and my transfer is all set for Tuesday :yipee: I am so excited! The cool thing is that my RE covers Tuesdays so he'll be the one doing the actual transfer :). I'm starting PIO shots tomorrow night. Any tips from those of you that do them yourselves? DH is going out of town for a wedding over Memorial Day wknd and I need to learn to do them myself yikes.


----------



## sekky

Em260 said:


> Ali - yayy!! Congrats on being PUPO!! Rest up!
> 
> Sekky - sounds like you are progressing really well. I bet they will find more as time goes on too :thumbup:
> 
> Ash - hmm 3 seems like a lot to transfer. I would probably be tempted but what if all took and one split and then you would have quads? You'll probably have a better idea of what to do once you're closer to transfer and the embryologist tells you the grades/quality.
> 
> AFM - the nurse finally called and my transfer is all set for Tuesday :yipee: I am so excited! The cool thing is that my RE covers Tuesdays so he'll be the one doing the actual transfer :). I'm starting PIO shots tomorrow night. Any tips from those of you that do them yourselves? DH is going out of town for a wedding over Memorial Day wknd and I need to learn to do them myself yikes.

:happydance: that's just 6 days away. Am obviously the last person to give hints on doing PIO as am too scared to prick myself:blush::wacko:


----------



## Em260

sekky said:


> :happydance: that's just 6 days away. Am obviously the last person to give hints on doing PIO as am too scared to prick myself:blush::wacko:

I had a really hard time giving myself shots in the beginning too. It got easier after the first couple of times but this one is intramuscular and for some reason that freaks me out again :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Deep breath in...Deep breath in..... Mark the spot...deep breath in....then JAB it in and scream! Then say to yourself, oh that wasnt so bad :) LOL. Thats my usual routine!! My PIO said to use a 22g needle but I read online you could use a 25...would just take longer to get it all in. 25 is much better for doing self injections.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Deep breath in...Deep breath in..... Mark the spot...deep breath in....then JAB it in and scream! Then say to yourself, oh that wasnt so bad :) LOL. Thats my usual routine!! My PIO said to use a 22g needle but I read online you could use a 25...would just take longer to get it all in. 25 is much better for doing self injections.

Haha Mo thanks!! :rofl: you are too funny!! I can't decide what's going to be worse, doing them myself or trusting DH to do them. The only time I had him give me a subq shot I screamed because it hurt so bad. I have no idea what he did but it was the first and last shot he gave me :haha:


----------



## sekky

Mo very funny. Things we do to get our forever babies hmmmmm

Em my DH is a pro now. I don't feel a thing but we have not gone beyond the insulin needle lol


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies! So much going on its hard to keep up. 
Ali, congrats on being PUPO...I love the pic. How's life on the Valium!!!!

2 girls nice lines!

Ash, I'm excited for you...any day and you will be PUPO.

Em, glad you have a date and a good looking lining.

Mo, I hope it's not a cyst and instead a nice follie!


----------



## Mells54

First, congrats!

Sekky, 10 is a good number! Celebrate!

Pickles, welcome!


----------



## sekky

Thanks mell. Am happy with the number. looking forward to my next check already

Welcome pickle

Sandy yay for starting too


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Ali yay for being PUPO :happydance:

Mo, Fx'd you get a surge and is just a leading follicle not a cyst :hugs:

Em, Great news ET not long :hugs:

Ash, great news on trigger ER only a day away woo hoo! :happydance:

Sekky, 10 is great number the main thing is the size of them as you have said it's quality over quantity. Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are well :hugs: 

AFM, did first stim injection this morning not too bad got a air bubble in the vial so casued a bit of problem but got it sorted. Injections was fine forgot how big the need was compared to the busereling injection but all good! Got a slight headache this morning but sure things will start getting better :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...medical-history-having-QUADS-just-embryo.html

Ladies I've attached a link of an article from a paper in the UK for anyone who wants a read. A couple who were ttc for 9 years did IVF and transferred 1 embryo and ended up with Quadruplets!!!!!! amazing xx


----------



## sekky

I didn't change my needles from the suprefact ones. Will read the article now


----------



## Sandy83

sekky said:


> I didn't change my needles from the suprefact ones. Will read the article now

I had to change as the suprefact ones i used were just insulin needles which are nice and small but with having to mix the liquid vials with the powder vial for the menopur i need a bigger needle :nope: xx


----------



## WannabeeMum

So much has happened in the two days I've been away. 

First and 2girls - congrats!! :thumbup:

Ali - yeah for being PUPO. Stick babies stick!!:happydance:

Ash - good luck with your transfer. I did an antagonist cycle and had a great result - I hope you do too!!!

Good luck to everyone else getting ready for ER and ET!!


----------



## MoBaby

4 babies from 1??? That's insane! I'd be freaked out!


----------



## Sandy83

Tell uz about it! makes you wonder how many to put back it's :wacko: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Em: I learned that even when DH is around, it hurts less of I do the stick. I let him push the plunger so he feels involved. I pick a spot, then push the needle in slowly but confidently. The only pinch is right at the surface, so the worst thing to do is wimp out when you feel that and then have to try again in another spot. Good luck! You'll get the hang of it quickly!

AFM, the line is darker today! The line is darker today!!! YAY!!!!!!! (I can't post a pic from my phone.)


----------



## alicatt

EEK! 4 babies from 1, I'm amazed! They did say the odds are 1 in 2 million, hopefully we are all safe! : thumbup:

First.. yay for a darker line! :wohoo:

Sandy.. so happy you are starting again :happydance:

Sekky.. 10 is great! When is ER?

Ash.. ER tomorrow! :headspin:

AFM.. in bed still.. bed rest today then back to normal tomorrow. I'm 1dp5dt! Can I test yet? I think the embryos were starting to hatch as they were being implanted, so maybe I can test sooner?

I found my transfer chart.. 
https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

It says that it takes a day or 2 to hatch. Then they start to implant. So I guess implantation will start late tonight or early tomorrow. Stick babies stick!


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been MIA. I've been stalking the thread, just not posting. Lots of crazy stress at work as the school year winds down. 

Transfer is scheduled for 1pm today, I'm so excited. I'm praying that my frosties survive the thaw and we have two great ones to put back. I will update later!


I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals.


----------



## sekky

YAY for the line getting darker. How much longer to your beta?

Ali glad your giving those embies the relaxing vibes they need to implant

Sandy am still using my insulin needles

2girls good luck at your beta. Waiting for your number.


----------



## sekky

Lucie73821 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. I've been stalking the thread, just not posting. Lots of crazy stress at work as the school year winds down.
> 
> Transfer is scheduled for 1pm today, I'm so excited. I'm praying that my frosties survive the thaw and we have two great ones to put back. I will update later!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals.

:happydance: for transfer. Hoping and praying your embies survive the thaw:flower:


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck with Transfer Lucie :hugs: xx


----------



## mercyme

Good luck today, lucie!

Turkey, I was so sorry to read about your loss. 

First, that's wonderful news. 

Sorry I haven't been on my computer & doing this on my phone is a pain. Anyway, I keep bleeding & cramping, yesterday passed a couple clots. On my way to dr this am to get another scan. Feeling pessimistic, but I just want to know, even if its bad news, the suspense is so stressful.


----------



## MoBaby

Mercy: I hope all is okay. I passed clots several times with my last pg and everything was always fine. When the mc happened I pretty much had stopped any bleeding. They never found a source and said the two were unrelatd.

Lucie! YAY for transfer!! FX for you!


----------



## Sandy83

Mercy, fx'd for you today sending you lots of :dust: keep us updated xx


----------



## L4hope

Good luck today Lucie!! May is always a crazy month teaching, but summer is just around the corner and hopefully your bfp too!

Mercy sorry you are having such stress. Hope everything looks good today! 

Ali yay you're pupo!! I think you might be a smidge too early to test! :haha: 

Ash ER tomorrow!!! Yay!

Sorry my brain can't remember any other personals. :doh: Sandy, sekky, first, mo and everyone else hope all is well! I know we'll be having some more ER's and ET's soon. Rooting for you all!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahhh!!! Lucie! I can't believe the day is finally here! I'll be thinking about you. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; Relax as much as possible and if I learned anything from my ordeal it's don't lay on your side for the first 2 days! I'm pretty sure there was excess fluid that caused my little embie to float over to the left when I moved from my back to my left side. I had this horrible feeling when I realized I was on my side, like I knew I had just done something wrong. Doc couldn't rule it out as a possible cause. :( Stay on your back. Sending you &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;, my friend.


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus its not your fault for the ectopic! Dont blame yourself. If that was the case then a lot of women each month would end up with ectopic. The rate for ectopic with IVF is double that of the general population FWIW.


----------



## everhopeful

Wow missed so much here!!

Ali - PUPO!! Whoop whoop!!! Rest up. Can't wait to hear about your BFP!!

Lucie - good luck today!!

Turkey- I am so so so sorry loves, was so behind your LO!!

Need to go back and catch up where everyone else is. Not easy on my phone!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mercy - best of luck today!! Really hope everything is ok. Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Mercy: so sorry to hear of your stress. From what I understand, it can be normal. I'm hoping everything is okay.

Ever: how are you doing?

Lucie: Yay for transfer day! I hope your embies survived and are thriving inside you by the time you read this :flower:

To answer the question, my beta is May 22, six loooonnnngggg days from today.


----------



## FirstTry

And Ali: it's never too early to POAS :haha: Just kidding. I think you need to wait a bit longer :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> And Ali: it's never too early to POAS :haha: Just kidding. I think you need to wait a bit longer :thumbup:

Yes, I know, just on pins and needles waiting :wacko:
My OTD isn't until May 28th ugh!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Everyone!! 
I know I've been gone for a while after the M/C but I've checked in to see how you're all holding up! xo

I have my first FET next Friday, May 24th. I start PIO shots on Sunday and I'm so scared! Any advice?? Fingers crossed for all! xo


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, everyone!

My progesterone is low, so the dr is working on that. 
But the lil jellybean is still there & growing (doubled), with a good heartbeat (144). So, for now, good news and relief. 

Hoping to hear more good news from you all.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Hi Ladies:wave:

First beta today = 303! That explains the nausea this early on! Progesterone nice and high too:)

This is good, right? I'm reading 50-426 is normal for about 4 weeks along.

Second beta is Monday 5/20...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## FirstTry

Yayayay!!! Mercy, that's fantastic news.

BabyD: your FET is so soon. Nothing to be afraid of. I think it's easier than a fresh cycle because you don't have the swollen ovaries, etc, from the stims. Just try to relax during the procedure. I did the acupuncture before and after on the same day, and it helped me to chill.


----------



## FirstTry

That is awesome, 2girls!!! When I had my mc, my first beta was only 44. So, I think you're in great shape.


----------



## MoBaby

Mercy glad the bean is okay!
2girls: twins?? Nice beta.
Babyd: glad to see you have a plan for fet!


----------



## 2girls1baby

2girls: twins?? Nice beta.
[/QUOTE said:

> AHHHH NO!!! I only transferred one because I'm so scared of twins...they were both perfectly rated little embies and twins run in my family....well, if they are, they are identical!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.


----------



## MoBaby

Okay 2girls. Maybe not twins then! I thought I may have id twins before b/c my betas were high but just 1.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lucie! That's fantastic! I'd be scared for triplets though!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Mo, don't scare me:)

Lucie, congratulations! I have a feeling about 2:)


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby said:


> Yay lucie! That's fantastic! I'd be scared for triplets though!!

I was worried too, but he said he has only had it happen a couple times. He said that since the success rates of FET were lower than fresh, putting 3 back gave us our best chance.


----------



## sekky

Hey lucie fx this is it for you sweetheart

Mercy what a big relief. Now relax and enjoy being pregnant my lady

2girls wow those are great numbers. Fx for Monday 

First that's less than a week away. You have your pee sticks to keep you busy hehehe

Ash how did your trigger go? Good luck at your ER tomorrow


----------



## L4hope

2girls congrats!! My first beta was 455 and I had two blasts transferred and ultrasound showed one healthy little one in there. I'm sure you're fine with just one. Twins run in my family too, but ivf takes that hereditary component out of the equation. I think you'll find one in there!

Lucie so exciting!! I agree that your chance of triplets is very low. We or should I say my dh wanted to transfer 3 for our FET, but we went with just 2. I have heard that FET success can be better because your body isn't all out of whack from stimming and ER. I think as long as they thaw well and are expanding then your chances are still very good. Mine were expanding but embryologist still did AH as standard FET protocol. Good luck!!


----------



## blessedlife

Yay Lucie!!!! :thumbup:happydance:


----------



## sekky

Ali tempted to test already? 

Babyd glad you are able to move on quickly. Praying your FET does the trick and give you your forever baby

AFM follie and e2 check tomorrow


----------



## ashknowsbest

2girls - congrats on a great beta! 

lucie - yay for ET! Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: Enjoy it and I'll be hoping for a BFP for you at the end! :hugs: It seems like your doctor wouldn't have done it if he thought the odds of triplets were too high.

sekky - my trigger went fine. I didn't know the HCG was intramuscular but it was fine because I have done PIO shots before. No biggy. I can't wait to get to ER tomorrow though. I go in at 10AM woo hoo :happydance: I just want to see if the change in protocol improved my egg quality.

ali - are you resting up?


----------



## alicatt

Hey all.. I'm here.. just resting and relaxing.
No testing yet.. I'm only 1dp5dt! I will probably test Sunday or Monday. I've had a lot of headaches yesterday and today. Minor cramping in my lower abdomen, but that is it so far.

Lucie.. we have the same OTD!

Mercy.. great news! I'm sure they will get your progesterone sorted out.

2girks.. great beta!!!

Everyone else.. :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

mercyme said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> My progesterone is low, so the dr is working on that.
> But the lil jellybean is still there & growing (doubled), with a good heartbeat (144). So, for now, good news and relief.
> 
> Hoping to hear more good news from you all.

So glad to hear you saw a heartbeat hun....I am sure they will get your progesterone up in no time!



alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> And Ali: it's never too early to POAS :haha: Just kidding. I think you need to wait a bit longer :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I know, just on pins and needles waiting :wacko:
> My OTD isn't until May 28th ugh!Click to expand...

Ali - congrats on being PUPO....I have been on and off and missed your transfer...I am so happy for you!



2girls1baby said:


> Hi Ladies:wave:
> 
> First beta today = 303! That explains the nausea this early on! Progesterone nice and high too:)
> 
> This is good, right? I'm reading 50-426 is normal for about 4 weeks along.
> 
> Second beta is Monday 5/20...I'll keep you posted.

That is a nice high beta! Congrats hun!



Lucie73821 said:


> Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.

Lucie - congrats on being PUPO...wow 3....I was going to push for that if this IVF doesnt work because of my age so it is good to know some drs are still ok with it!



ashknowsbest said:


> 2girls - congrats on a great beta!
> 
> lucie - yay for ET! Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: Enjoy it and I'll be hoping for a BFP for you at the end! :hugs: It seems like your doctor wouldn't have done it if he thought the odds of triplets were too high.
> 
> sekky - my trigger went fine. I didn't know the HCG was intramuscular but it was fine because I have done PIO shots before. No biggy. I can't wait to get to ER tomorrow though. I go in at 10AM woo hoo :happydance: I just want to see if the change in protocol improved my egg quality.
> 
> ali - are you resting up?

Ash - good luck tomorrow hun! I hope you get some great quality eggs!

AFM - 

I got my fert report today...

9 eggs retrieved,
4 fertilized naturally through IVF
3 fertilized through ICSI
So we have 7 embies growing.....the other 2 were immature.


----------



## alicatt

TTC.. congrats! 7 embies growing is great news! Have you determined if you are doing a 3 or 5 day transfer?
:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

The embryologist said we will do a 5 or 6 day transfer because of how things look right now...but I am to check my VM every night to see if plans change. If nothing changes then I will get a vm on Sunday which will tell me what time to report in on Monday or Tuesday. I do hope they all make it! I would love some to freeze!


----------



## alicatt

I just felt some pinching in my lower abdomen. Is it too soon? I had the transfer yesterday around noon :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks ttc! 

7 is a great embryo number! I will keep my FX'd that all of them make it and you have some to freeze! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

I don't think it's too soon, Ali! I would wait until 6dpt (if you can) to test. You'll most likely get an accurate result (a BFP, fingers crossed!) at that point. I'm pulling for you! XO


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, congrats on being PUPO

TTC, 7 is great...grow embies grow!

Sekky, GL tomorrow. I hope things are progressing.

2girls, that's a nice strong number.

Ali, sounds promising! I'm so excited for you.

Mercy, glad things are still looking good.

Ash, good luck tomorrow. I can't wait to hear your report.

Hi Lotus...how are things with moving and all that going?


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> Lotus its not your fault for the ectopic! Dont blame yourself. If that was the case then a lot of women each month would end up with ectopic. The rate for ectopic with IVF is double that of the general population FWIW.

I know. Basically the Dr said it could have caused it if there was excess fluid. Also, that tube was blocked by endo, so that could have something to do with it... Excess tissue doing something, I don't know. I do know that I will not be lying on my side again after transfer because I need to know I didn't cause the problem if it happens again. We're saving for a bulk package of unlimited cycles, so that will be less stressful (at least financially). I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's BFPs and hopefully posting mine sometime this year. :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

wow bulk package of unlimited cycles! wish my clinic had that...we have a couple choices at the new clinic, 6 vs 4 cycles. the 6 cycles is a refund program but we may not qualify. I am waiting for financial ppl to contact me.


----------



## Em260

Lucie - congrats on being PUPO! Fx for you! 

Ash - good luck tomorrow! 

Mercy - glad you and your LO are ok!

Ali - that sounds like a promising symptom fx!

Sekky - good luck tomorrow!

ttc - yay 7 is a great number!! We might be having our transfer on the same day! Mine is tues :)

2Girls - wow, great beta!! congrats :happydance: 

BabyD - good to hear from you! So exciting you are only a week away from ET! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Omg I'm ravenous...I can't stop eating everything in sight...I really hope this is a good sign :wacko:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Mells! It's going. We've been in transition since Feb. :( DH is deployed, so I am still staying in AZ until mid-June. I'm REALLY looking forward to him being back on U.S. soil and back with me. You'll appreciate this, I needed to take care of a loan mix-up and realized that I accidentally shipped my Power of Attorney to VA. :( Of COURSE I did. It's pretty standard, really. I think DH can handle it via email, but it's the principle.


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> wow bulk package of unlimited cycles! wish my clinic had that...we have a couple choices at the new clinic, 6 vs 4 cycles. the 6 cycles is a refund program but we may not qualify. I am waiting for financial ppl to contact me.

There's a place in Maryland called Shady Grove Fertility that offers some great packages, but they are pricey up front. It will be worth it. We just have to save a lot before we can get started.


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Mells! It's going. We've been in transition since Feb. :( DH is deployed, so I am still staying in AZ until mid-June. I'm REALLY looking forward to him being back on U.S. soil and back with me. You'll appreciate this, I needed to take care of a loan mix-up and realized that I accidentally shipped my Power of Attorney to VA. :( Of COURSE I did. It's pretty standard, really. I think DH can handle it via email, but it's the principle.

Oh Lotus...I totally know what you mean. We had specifically have a power of attorney for this IVF cycle, just in case there is something that comes up and DH can't sign, agree, etc. I don't know how Long you've been doing the mil spouse thing, but we have moved 6 times in the last 12 years, and it never gets easier. Of course I do get antsy if we stay anywhere too long. It's a mixed set of feelings. Enjoy your time AZ and before you know it he will be back with you. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> wow bulk package of unlimited cycles! wish my clinic had that...we have a couple choices at the new clinic, 6 vs 4 cycles. the 6 cycles is a refund program but we may not qualify. I am waiting for financial ppl to contact me.
> 
> There's a place in Maryland called Shady Grove Fertility that offers some great packages, but they are pricey up front. It will be worth it. We just have to save a lot before we can get started.Click to expand...

Hey Lotus,

I have a friend on here that did 2 unsuccessful IVF's at Shady Grove, and she was not happy with them. From what she said they have high rates because they only take couples that have a decent chance of success. She also mentioned that they didn't work to cater the cycle to her needs, kind of like they just do it one way and if you don't succeed then oh well, lets just do the same thing over again! :shrug: This was a few years ago, so maybe things have improved. I only mention this so you ask lots of questions and are comfortable there.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Lots going on as usual. :hugs:

Lucie, Yay for being PUPO, 3 transferred wow. hope this is the cycle for you :hugs:

Ash, Good luck for today you will be PUPO very soon :happydance:

Mercy, Great news glad everything is looking good :hugs:

Ali, How you holding up? You are definitely a POAS addict wanting test already :haha:

Sekky, Good luck for follicle check today look forward to hearing your numbers :happydance:

ttc, 7 is a great number fx'd for a 5 day transfer :hugs:

2girls, Great beta woo hoo :wohoo:

BabyD, Great to hear from you not long til you will be PUPO. I've got my fx'd for you :hugs:

Mells & Lotus sounds like you have a busy time with all the moving around etc. Don't know how you do it :hugs: 

Em, Not long are till Transfer, bet you are excited to eventually get to this point Fx'd for you :hugs:

Ever, how are you doing? :hugs:

Mo, Sounds like you have some good choices with your new clinic. You have appt with old clinic next week am I right? How you feeling about that? Have you and DH made any plans about how you are proceeding with your next cycle? :hugs: 

L4 & wanna, Hope pregnancy is treating you well :hugs:

I'm sure I've missed someone sorry if i have Hope you are all doing well :hugs:

AFM, day 2 of stims all is well. Time is going quickly so that's good on countdown til check next week only 6 days to see those nice plump juicy follicles :happydance: xx


----------



## mercyme

Sandy, good luck with the follie check. 

2girls, that's fantastic!!!! Great beta. Congrats!!

Lucie, I had two blasts transferred for my FET & one stuck (same with our fresh cycle before that). I just know one of those little beans will stick & grow. Maybe two! ... 

Ali, looking forward to hearing about your POAS adventures!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright girls. I leave in 2 hours and I'm starting to feel very uncomfortable so I can't wait to get going.


----------



## Sandy83

In absolute panic at the moment just realised i forgot to take buserelin injection this morning rang clinic and they said i'm not the first to do it and to take it as soon as i can but can not guarantee it won't have an effect to the stims and whole cycle!!!!!!! arghhhhhhh

I'm at work now and won't be in for another 5 hours, can't believe I've done this i'm so so angry at the moment with myself


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> In absolute panic at the moment just realised i forgot to take buserelin injection this morning rang clinic and they said i'm not the first to do it and to take it as soon as i can but can not guarantee it won't have an effect to the stims and whole cycle!!!!!!! arghhhhhhh
> 
> I'm at work now and won't be in for another 5 hours, can't believe I've done this i'm so so angry at the moment with myself

Can you go home early?? Maybe at lunch?? Take it then??


----------



## sekky

Ash good luck. Wishing they are of better quality this time.

Sandy once in a while we things messed up. I don't believe this should have a great impact on the whole cycle. Just relax and get home earlier if you can sweetie.

Ttc great fertilization report. Keeping everything crossed for them to progress nicely

AFM at the waiting lounge in the clinic for my follie check. Will update when am done.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy - I'm not sure what the point of taking the busserin is but I just wanted to let you know that I missed a couple of my BCPs and my cycle is going fine. I would take it asap but don't stress too much. The stress can probably do worse than being late on the shot. :hugs: You'll be okay girl! And like turkey said - can you go home on your lunch break maybe?

Thanks sekky and sandy for the well wishes!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck today Ash! I'm always amazed at how many eggs you get especially since I hardly get any!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks mells, I let you girls know asap!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Ash!

Sandy: don't panic. I don't think a few hours will make a massive difference. This is a multi-week long process. Just get home as early as you can and try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

So, I've been a bad patient. Ali will like this story. :winkwink:

I have another dreaded UTI, so I went to my GP yesterday. While I was there, I asked about getting a beta HCG test. They took my blood, told me that is was positive for pregnancy right then, and that I'll get the number today! :thumbup:

Is my RE going to fire me as a patient if I tell him?

Anyway, now I'm just waiting :coffee: impatiently. What would be a good beta for 7dp5dt?


----------



## MoBaby

FIrst anything over 30-50 I would think. I bet its higher!! ;) Sorry about the UTI!
Sandy can you leave to go take your meds? I would leave work and tell them I have an emergency and will be back in a hour.


----------



## sekky

FirstTry said:


> So, I've been a bad patient. Ali will like this story. :winkwink:
> 
> I have another dreaded UTI, so I went to my GP yesterday. While I was there, I asked about getting a beta HCG test. They took my blood, told me that is was positive for pregnancy right then, and that I'll get the number today! :thumbup:
> 
> Is my RE going to fire me as a patient if I tell him?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm just waiting :coffee: impatiently. What would be a good beta for 7dp5dt?

:rofl: OMG you just did that? :happydance: anxiously waiting to here your number.


----------



## Sandy83

Well i went home and took the meds, total freak out is now over. thanks Girls for all your post you have all put me at ease. I thinking that due to it being my 2nd day of stims it shouldn't affect it too much. I'm now taking the attitude that it's done now and can't change it so just going to have lots of pma and look forward to scan next week. 

First that is great news sneaky but amazing to find out early woo hoo you are PREGNANT!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Ash, good luck look forward to hearing how many eggs you get :happydance:

Sekky, look forward to seeing how many follies are growing :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Well i went home and took the meds, total freak out is now over. thanks Girls for all your post you have all put me at ease. I thinking that due to it being my 2nd day of stims it shouldn't affect it too much. I'm now taking the attitude that it's done now and can't change it so just going to have lots of pma and look forward to scan next week.
> 
> First that is great news sneaky but amazing to find out early woo hoo you are PREGNANT!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Ash, good luck look forward to hearing how many eggs you get :happydance:
> 
> Sekky, look forward to seeing how many follies are growing :hugs: xx

Thank goodness you got home.

As for my follies you don't have to wait longer. They are now about 12 and still less than 10mm. So waiting for my additional meds.


----------



## Sandy83

12 is a great number, are they increasing the meds to increase the size of the follies?

Any ideas of when ER will be or will you be going in for another scan before they decide? xx


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> So, I've been a bad patient. Ali will like this story. :winkwink:
> 
> I have another dreaded UTI, so I went to my GP yesterday. While I was there, I asked about getting a beta HCG test. They took my blood, told me that is was positive for pregnancy right then, and that I'll get the number today! :thumbup:
> 
> Is my RE going to fire me as a patient if I tell him?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm just waiting :coffee: impatiently. What would be a good beta for 7dp5dt?

YAY! First :haha: that's a play out of my playbook awesome! :wohoo:
Just remember that this beta and the one you get at your FS can't be compared since different labs were used. It's more of a peace of mind to just know that your HCG level is up there. FX'd that its a good number!

BTW.. my Dr's nurse actually asked me to come in and have blood drawn! I was in there last week on an unrelated matter and told her that I was about to be doing this and she said sure we can do the beta, come in! So I think I will go in next Thurs if I have had a positive hpt by then. That will be 8dp5dt. I wish I could POAS now! Too early at 2dp5dt, maybe on Sunday? :shrug:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> So, I've been a bad patient. Ali will like this story. :winkwink:
> 
> I have another dreaded UTI, so I went to my GP yesterday. While I was there, I asked about getting a beta HCG test. They took my blood, told me that is was positive for pregnancy right then, and that I'll get the number today! :thumbup:
> 
> Is my RE going to fire me as a patient if I tell him?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm just waiting :coffee: impatiently. What would be a good beta for 7dp5dt?
> 
> YAY! First :haha: that's a play out of my playbook awesome! :wohoo:
> Just remember that this beta and the one you get at your FS can't be compared since different labs were used. It's more of a peace of mind to just know that your HCG level is up there. FX'd that its a good number!
> 
> BTW.. my Dr's nurse actually asked me to come in and have blood drawn! I was in there last week on an unrelated matter and told her that I was about to be doing this and she said sure we can do the beta, come in! So I think I will go in next Thurs if I have had a positive hpt by then. That will be 8dp5dt. I wish I could POAS now! Too early at 2dp5dt, maybe on Sunday? :shrug:Click to expand...

I can't compare the results from different labs? :dohh:

How funny that you had already devised a similar plan, Ali! Good luck as the POAS begins. When will you start?


----------



## alicatt

No you shouldn't compare them. I was just reading a ladies blog and she did what you did and had betas drawn the same day at her RE and GP and her RE's result was 60 but her GP was 78! Same day! I'm sure not all tests will differ that much, but if you were to have results differ like that on different days it might lead you to believe that it wasn't doubling fast enough when it was simply the different lab. So don't stress if that happens.

The nurse at my GP's office was the one to say.. YES! Come in and test! LOL.. she instigated it :haha:

I'm going to go buy some HPTs today, and will test on Sunday or Monday.

:flower:


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> 12 is a great number, are they increasing the meds to increase the size of the follies?
> 
> Any ideas of when ER will be or will you be going in for another scan before they decide? xx

I don't know yet. Am going in tomorrow for e2 and follie check again. My e2 has been increasing. It was 249 Wednesday and 489 today. I just want the follies to grow as well. Wondering why they are still below 10mm after 6 days of stim:shrug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

2girls1baby said:


> Omg I'm ravenous...I can't stop eating everything in sight...I really hope this is a good sign :wacko:

Haha! I love it!


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky if your e2 is increasing im sure your follies will catch up. Good news about going in tomorrow for another check. Your follies grow everyday so still got plenty of time xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Sekky if your e2 is increasing im sure your follies will catch up. Good news about going in tomorrow for another check. Your follies grow everyday so still got plenty of time xx

I agree. It sounds to me that they are where they should be at this point. It's early. If I recall correctly, Ali had slow growers and ended up with a bunch of top quality embies.


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> No you shouldn't compare them. I was just reading a ladies blog and she did what you did and had betas drawn the same day at her RE and GP and her RE's result was 60 but her GP was 78! Same day! I'm sure not all tests will differ that much, but if you were to have results differ like that on different days it might lead you to believe that it wasn't doubling fast enough when it was simply the different lab. So don't stress if that happens.
> 
> The nurse at my GP's office was the one to say.. YES! Come in and test! LOL.. she instigated it :haha:
> 
> I'm going to go buy some HPTs today, and will test on Sunday or Monday.
> 
> :flower:

Well, maybe I'll have to get sick again on Monday :winkwink:

How many days past FET will you be Sunday? It seems a bit early, so try not to be bummed if nothing's there.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> No you shouldn't compare them. I was just reading a ladies blog and she did what you did and had betas drawn the same day at her RE and GP and her RE's result was 60 but her GP was 78! Same day! I'm sure not all tests will differ that much, but if you were to have results differ like that on different days it might lead you to believe that it wasn't doubling fast enough when it was simply the different lab. So don't stress if that happens.
> 
> The nurse at my GP's office was the one to say.. YES! Come in and test! LOL.. she instigated it :haha:
> 
> I'm going to go buy some HPTs today, and will test on Sunday or Monday.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Well, maybe I'll have to get sick again on Monday :winkwink:
> 
> How many days past FET will you be Sunday? It seems a bit early, so try not to be bummed if nothing's there.Click to expand...

4dp5dt on Sunday.. so it might be early, but I'll try anyway!


----------



## ashknowsbest

28 eggs retrieved. I'm in a little bit of pain but they gave me pain meds so I'm okay for now. :) I wish I got less eggs but if they're of good quality that's okay. We'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Babiesimready

2girls1baby said:


> 2girls: twins?? Nice beta.
> [/QUOTE said:
> 
> AHHHH NO!!! I only transferred one because I'm so scared of twins...they were both perfectly rated little embies and twins run in my family....well, if they are, they are identical!!!
> 
> You might get a split :haha:
> Thats a high beta! Congrats :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## 2girls1baby

LotusBlossom said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm ravenous...I can't stop eating everything in sight...I really hope this is a good sign :wacko:
> 
> Haha! I love it!Click to expand...

haha I really can't. I should probably consult with a nutritionist soon; I'm petite and don't want to go overboard!

For all of you that are in the beginning stages of another cycle, I highly recommend taking Co-Q10 supplements; my RE had me take them for egg quality...600mg daily; I guess they helped because I ended up with 2 top graded eggs! Take them starting as early as possible; I started about a month out but had been taking them for my IUIs as well.


----------



## 2girls1baby

ash, keep us updated...28 is nice!

Babies, now YOU are scaring me! Oh God, I can't do identicals! They'll mess with me their whole lives, doing switch-a-roos and whatnot! Hope my beta doesn't do much more than it should on Monday!


----------



## MoBaby

28 !! Wow!! Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks Mo! I think you'll do fine also. I got more eggs this time than the last two times. :) I really just hope they're good quality and lots fertilize and are mature. I was so sore before the retrieval this morning. I could feel that my body was getting ready to ovulate. Lots of sharp pains and my back was killing me! So happy they're out!


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: I've never heard of someone wanting fewer eggs before, but I understand your concern about quality. However, I don't know that quantity has any bearing on quality. Hopefully, your forever baby(ies) is(are) among the 28 little bundles of hope.


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Ash! Hope you get an excellent fert report! 

Sekky- mine averaged about 9mm after 5 days of stims, and jumped to 18-22mm in the next 4 days. I'm sure yours will be great!

First- congratulations on the BFP!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - yeah I never thought I would want less eggs but after getting bad quality eggs the last 2 IVFs and getting a lot I just want less of better quality. I just hope that everything works out this cycle. If not my OH and I are done trying for a while. It's just too much after a year straight of fertility treatments and I want to plan the wedding and what not.


----------



## 2girls1baby

just seeing if my signature appears....


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> 28 eggs retrieved. I'm in a little bit of pain but they gave me pain meds so I'm okay for now. :) I wish I got less eggs but if they're of good quality that's okay. We'll know tomorrow.

Wow that's huge. Don't worry about the quantity sweetie. Looking forward to hear your fertilization report tomorrow. And sorry about the pain get some rest

First have they called with your sneak beta numbers yet?:haha:


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> just seeing if my signature appears....

That is quite a success story, 2girls! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## sekky

[QUOTE

Sekky- mine averaged about 9mm after 5 days of stims, and jumped to 18-22mm in the next 4 days. I'm sure yours will be great!

!![/QUOTE]

Thanks edamame. I have to go in for another scan and BW tomorrow. So will see how they look then. My dose is still same.


----------



## 2girls1baby

First, you should change your status to "pregnant" you've earned it!


----------



## Babiesimready

ashknowsbest said:


> first - yeah I never thought I would want less eggs but after getting bad quality eggs the last 2 IVFs and getting a lot I just want less of better quality. I just hope that everything works out this cycle. If not my OH and I are done trying for a while. It's just too much after a year straight of fertility treatments and I want to plan the wedding and what not.

I hope you get your forever babies this time. I also had about 30 eggs retrieved and 17 fertilized naturally, I also have 7 frozen now. Its a blessing to get lots of eggs as some women wish they get even half of that. Rest up and get your body ready for transfer :thumbup:

Are you opting for icsi?


----------



## ashknowsbest

We don't need ICSI but we are having it done.


----------



## Babiesimready

2girls1baby said:


> just seeing if my signature appears....

The courage to continue and not let the poor response change your mind is really encouraging. Wishing you H & H 9 months :dust:


----------



## 2girls1baby

Babiesimready said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> just seeing if my signature appears....
> 
> The courage to continue and not let the poor response change your mind is really encouraging. Wishing you H & H 9 months :dust:Click to expand...

thank you, Babies, I just felt it was the right time; we were really put in a tough spot the morning of transfer too; the doctor on call kept encouraging 2, 2...and although I was frazzled for a few minutes, I stuck to my gut about just one. I told myself that if 2 or 1 was good quality that's a sign to do 1; if both were less than good, then I would do 2; glad I didn't listen to them!


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> First, you should change your status to "pregnant" you've earned it!

Thanks, but not til after at least one quantitative beta, if not two. I've been here before.


----------



## MoBaby

First when should you get your beta back??

I think I finally got my positive OPK! I dont know why I even track (DH cant make me pg); its more so I know when AF is coming. I ran out of digis this morning and it was negative but almost positive. ICs came and it is def positive from tonight. Yay. So I ov'd 2-3 days late after the failed cycle. So in 2 weeks I can call the RE and officially be on the IVF bandwagon!

Ali: I got my first BFP at 3dp5dt :) It was super faint and stayed that way for 2 days (very little progression) but then went super dark on me. GL!


----------



## FirstTry

That's a good question, Mo. Clearly, my GP doesn't do many of these. First, they told me I would have the results 20 mins after taking the test yesterday. Then, they changed it to 10am today. Now, they're not sure. I have to call LabCorp myself because the GP's office is closed. LabCorp is open 24 hours, so I can harass them all night tonight!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alright girls. So I recognize a lot of the names. First I want to say sorry for disappearing on your girls like that. We edneded up losing the identical twins Christmas Eve and d&c day after Christmas. I went to a very bad place emotionally. Wanting something soooooooo bad finally have it and it's ripped from your heart ( I know some of you girls know what I'm talking about). I really really struggled. We did chromosone testing which came back normal and we found out they were girls ( even harder because my husbands family doesn't have any girls) They then drew blood and found out I tested positive for MTHFR 2 copies of the "A" kind. Which means I didn't have a lot of folic acid. So prenatal vitamins have 800mcg I'm now on 3800 mcg of folic acid. 

Again sorry for not being there for you ladies you guys were there for me. I hope all is going well


----------



## FirstTry

And I knew that sounde like a dominant follicle rather than a cyst!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness: we all understand. Don't sweat it for a second. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. How are you doing now?


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness: we all understand. Don't sweat it for a second. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. How are you doing now?

Well ehhhh doing ok had a FET May 14 two expanded blast one hatching 50% and the other hatching 30%. I feel nothing and did take a test today yes today at 3dp6dt and negative. I'm feeling pretty discouraged as these are our last two. I know it's early but last time I felt twinges and burning sensation every now and then. I have nothing now. So kinda nervous. 

And thanks I appreciate it very much


----------



## FirstTry

It's definitely too early, Sweetness. Wait til 5dp and see what happens. Are you using FRERs? I find them to be the most sensitive.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Sweetness: we all understand. Don't sweat it for a second. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. How are you doing now?
> 
> Well ehhhh doing ok had a FET May 14 two expanded blast one hatching 50% and the other hatching 30%. I feel nothing and did take a test today yes today at 3dp6dt and negative. I'm feeling pretty discouraged as these are our last two. I know it's early but last time I felt twinges and burning sensation every now and then. I have nothing now. So kinda nervous.
> 
> And thanks I appreciate it very muchClick to expand...

Sweetness, so very sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
I hope that you are pleasantly surprised in another day or 2.
We are in a similar cycle as I had 2 5days transferred on the 15th.
Are they treating the MTHFR? I have a friend who has 2 beautiful girls and she suffered with it so it is possible! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> It's definitely too early, Sweetness. Wait til 5dp and see what happens. Are you using FRERs? I find them to be the most sensitive.

I bought 6 FRER today.. I'm ready to POAS! :haha:

Any news yet? I can't wait to hear the beta results!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- Thamks and yes I used my last FRER today and tech my ET wasn't even til 200 on may 14 so guess it was hardly even 3dp5dt. Also congrats on your BFP!!! That's exciting

Alli- yes I'm taking aspirin and extra folic acid then when I get pregnant I will be on a blood thinner. So any symptoms for you??? What Meds did you use for FET??? There's a lot of us on here bout the same time it looks like


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> First- Thamks and yes I used my last FRER today and tech my ET wasn't even til 200 on may 14 so guess it was hardly even 3dp5dt. Also congrats on your BFP!!! That's exciting
> 
> Alli- yes I'm taking aspirin and extra folic acid then when I get pregnant I will be on a blood thinner. So any symptoms for you??? What Meds did you use for FET??? There's a lot of us on here bout the same time it looks like

My cycle didn't work in December so we did a bunch of tests and all my clotting and immune tests were fine but I have NK cells that kill the embryo as it tries to implant. So I had to do an IVIg infusion, which made me sick. I'm better now though! Otherwise I'm just on estrogen patches and PIO shots. If I get pregnant he did say he might put me on lovenox, and I'm going to have to repeat the IVIg infusion every month until I'm 3-4 months along.

Symptoms.. I had some pinching last night and felt like there was a bubble in there today, and if I focus my attention I can feel a little tingling or bubbling.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alli- wow I haven't heard that before. I'm glad they found what was wrong. That's sucks that the infusion made you sick. I'm glad your feeling better. And the first two days had cramping off and on and today slight cramping this am but nothing lately. I have been falling asleep but idk. Just different. Wish we knew already!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Alli- wow I haven't heard that before. I'm glad they found what was wrong. That's sucks that the infusion made you sick. I'm glad your feeling better. And the first two days had cramping off and on and today slight cramping this am but nothing lately. I have been falling asleep but idk. Just different. Wish we knew already!!!!

I know! Me too! I thought I might try testing on Sunday or Monday, 4-5dp5dt
:dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

GL. Im think might as well start testing daily  going to buy more on the way to work tom. I have been on bed rest since tues. was yours a five day???


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> GL. Im think might as well start testing daily  going to buy more on the way to work tom. I have been on bed rest since tues. was yours a five day???

Yes, 2 5 day blasts. I was only on bedrest Wed and Thurs but I took today off too, so 5 days off to let my beans implant. I went to acupuncture and shopped today. But came home and crashed out for 2 hours. Would implantation make me tired or is it just the meds?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey sweetness! I always wondered about you since I didn't see any of your posts for a while. Im sooo sorry about your loss :( I couldn't imagine. I had d/c dec 31st; normal little girl. I'm glad you are able to move forward with the fet and I hope to be seeing your bfp real soon!!! I began to think (and maybe still do) I have mthfr so I started taking aspirin, folate (prenatal amt plus 1600 additional), b6 and b12. I didn't get my bfp last time (chemical) but I will continue to take that cocktail for my next ivf/fet.


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> GL. Im think might as well start testing daily  going to buy more on the way to work tom. I have been on bed rest since tues. was yours a five day???
> 
> Yes, 2 5 day blasts. I was only on bedrest Wed and Thurs but I took today off too, so 5 days off to let my beans implant. I went to acupuncture and shopped today. But came home and crashed out for 2 hours. Would implantation make me tired or is it just the meds?Click to expand...

See I think possible implantation. Last time I was on even more Meds and wasn't this tired and I don't think the estrogen patches would make me that tired and only have been since wed so idk. But I don't think its the Meds. Possible yes but I don't think so.


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Hey sweetness! I always wondered about you since I didn't see any of your posts for a while. Im sooo sorry about your loss :( I couldn't imagine. I had d/c dec 31st; normal little girl. I'm glad you are able to move forward with the fet and I hope to be seeing your bfp real soon!!! I began to think (and maybe still do) I have mthfr so I started taking aspirin, folate (prenatal amt plus 1600 additional), b6 and b12. I didn't get my bfp last time (chemical) but I will continue to take that cocktail for my next ivf/fet.

Thanks and yes it's verrrrrrry hard as you know. And I think its good to take all that ESP if u think u have it. Plus those things are not bad to have anyway. And when is your ivf


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Hey sweetness! I always wondered about you since I didn't see any of your posts for a while. Im sooo sorry about your loss :( I couldn't imagine. I had d/c dec 31st; normal little girl. I'm glad you are able to move forward with the fet and I hope to be seeing your bfp real soon!!! I began to think (and maybe still do) I have mthfr so I started taking aspirin, folate (prenatal amt plus 1600 additional), b6 and b12. I didn't get my bfp last time (chemical) but I will continue to take that cocktail for my next ivf/fet.

Mo.. have they tested you for MTHFR? I am pretty sure I had that test in January. If you haven't I would get that done as you will
need to take additional meds if you do have it (once you are pregnant).


----------



## MoBaby

I just had the rpl panel... May be In that I believe.

Sweetness: ivf is idk when... Bloodwork has I be back. Af due June 1 or 2 so hopefully before then.. Otherwise it's 4 more weeks of waiting! So I'll most likely start end o June w/bcp with er being end of August or so... Then fet in fall. It's a new re with a new plan. Soo far away :( I could do fet w/my re before then but I don't think I want to do that.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I just had the rpl panel... May be In that I believe.
> 
> Sweetness: ivf is idk when... Bloodwork has I be back. Af due June 1 or 2 so hopefully before then.. Otherwise it's 4 more weeks of waiting! So I'll most likely start end o June w/bcp with er being end of August or so... Then fet in fall. It's a new re with a new plan. Soo far away :( I could do fet w/my re before then but I don't think I want to do that.

That's right.. I'm sure it is! When do you get the results?

I'm pulling for you! I am sure a :baby: is in your future :flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness! Welcome back! I am so sorry to hear about your loss. We were all worried about you. <3 I've had two losses since you were last here, so I understand how hard it is. :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you! It's so funny to symptom-spot. I had more symptoms the first time, which was an early miscarriage (highest hcg 113) than I did when I had an ectopic, with an hcg over 4,000! You just never know. Every pregnancy is different. We're in transition from Hawaii to VA, and I am in AZ right now. We are saving to try again with a new clinic that offers unlimited cycles in a shared-risk program. Sending you love, girl. I'm so sorry you went through such a sad time, but I'm glad you are moving forward.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- af will be here hopefully soon so you can get started. The hardest thing after a m/c is waiting to try again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweetness! Welcome back! I am so sorry to hear about your loss. We were all worried about you. <3 I've had two losses since you were last here, so I understand how hard it is. :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you! It's so funny to symptom-spot. I had more symptoms the first time, which was an early miscarriage (highest hcg 113) than I did when I had an ectopic, with an hcg over 4,000! You just never know. Every pregnancy is different. We're in transition from Hawaii to VA, and I am in AZ right now. We are saving to try again with a new clinic that offers unlimited cycles in a shared-risk program. Sending you love, girl. I'm so sorry you went through such a sad time, but I'm glad you are moving forward.

Thanks so much. You ladies have been awesome even after being gone. And I'm also so sorry to hear about your losses. I think it's soooo silly that insurances won't generally cover IVF it should be unlimited in my book. Just saying. And geez the symptoms can vary cause those are two complete different hcgs. Well good luck with move , hopefully u can start again soon


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mells! It's going. We've been in transition since Feb. :( DH is deployed, so I am still staying in AZ until mid-June. I'm REALLY looking forward to him being back on U.S. soil and back with me. You'll appreciate this, I needed to take care of a loan mix-up and realized that I accidentally shipped my Power of Attorney to VA. :( Of COURSE I did. It's pretty standard, really. I think DH can handle it via email, but it's the principle.
> 
> Oh Lotus...I totally know what you mean. We had specifically have a power of attorney for this IVF cycle, just in case there is something that comes up and DH can't sign, agree, etc. I don't know how Long you've been doing the mil spouse thing, but we have moved 6 times in the last 12 years, and it never gets easier. Of course I do get antsy if we stay anywhere too long. It's a mixed set of feelings. Enjoy your time AZ and before you know it he will be back with you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I've been with him for 5 years, three as a spouse. He is absolutely worth the craziness, but it is tough. This is our first PCS together, and we made it as complicated as possible by dropping me in AZ during his deployment rather than moving straight to VA. I was pregnant, though, and it probably would have been worse if I had been in VA alone. His command would have sent the wives to help (they've offered), but it still would have been difficult as I have the two big dogs and couldn't lift anything and all that. I know what you mean about getting antsy. I moved every 4-5 years before him anyway, but I already miss Hawaii a lot. It feels like home to me. The nice thing is, he has managed to stay places longer than expected and this duty station could possibly be the same. We're even planning to buy a house! DH will be here in less than a month, so the countdown has begun!
I'm thinking about you and have my fingers crossed that this cycle is your BFP forever baby cycle. You are so strong to do it on your own, although that is no surprise, you're a military wife! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mo- af will be here hopefully soon so you can get started. The hardest thing after a m/c is waiting to try again!!!!!!!!!

Yes it is. And unfortunately my old re is making me wait 2 cycles to do fet ad the new re is making me wait 2 months to do the ivf so just a butt load of waiting!


----------



## alicatt

3dp5dt.. my uterus feels plump, my lower back is sore and I'm nauseous. Isn't it too soon to feel nauseous?


----------



## MoBaby

Did u test today? Lol:lol:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> 3dp5dt.. my uterus feels plump, my lower back is sore and I'm nauseous. Isn't it too soon to feel nauseous?

I felt a little bit of nausea yesterday, 8dp5dt. Btw, I'm not sure if mine is a 5dt or a 6dt. I think they were frozen on day 6, but that's because it took them that long to become blasts. Any thoughts?

P.s. - It's looking like I won't have beta results til Monday :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Did u test today? Lol:lol:

Yes, and then I went back to sleep without looking.. guess I should get up and peek!

First.. bummer about waiting until Monday, lets hope it's a nice strong beta!


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness, it's so good to hear from you...although I'm sorry it's under these circumstances. I remember a few people asking where you had been, and none of us were sure if it was old or bad that you were so quiet. Good luck on your FET, and I'm so happy that you came back for support...we all need that!

Lotus, sometimes I wonder what else can happen while he is gone! I'm so excited when the deployment countdown begins. I cry every time someone comes home even if its not my DH bc I just know how that feels. I'm so happy for you!

Ash, have you heard your fertilization report yet?

Ali, First, Mo I love following your conversations...you make me laugh!


----------



## ashknowsbest

No news yet. I'm getting pretty antsy though... they normally call by 1 so I'm starting to worry a bit.


----------



## alicatt

My body is driving me nuts :wacko: I think I might have some good symptoms, but then I get some cramps that feel like AF and I think.. nope :nope: it can't be! But then again, could it? :shrug: Anyone else feeling like that? :haha:

My symptoms at 3dp5dt: twinges and pinches, a subtle swelling feeling in my lower abdomen, lower back pain like AF, nausea, hot flashes.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - all sounds great to me!!
When I was preg with my don I was convinced I had AF coming!! Uterus starts to make room from an early stage!! All sounds like you are on your way to a BFP!!!
Are you testing tom? Xx


----------



## sekky

Sweetness welcome back. Keeping everything crossed for you

Ash no news still?

AFM had my dose upped to 300iu again today. The lead follies are 10 & 11mm. I think they are about 16 in number now. So I go in on Monday again for check


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Sweetness welcome back. Keeping everything crossed for you
> 
> Ash no news still?
> 
> AFM had my dose upped to 300iu again today. The lead follies are 10 & 11mm. I think they are about 16 in number now. So I go in on Monday again for check

Sounds like you are having a slow and steady cycle.. mine was like that and I ended up with 15 mature eggs, and 6 great blasts! Only bad thing is that each day of stims is about $3-400! FX'd that you get nice quality eggs!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> 3dp5dt.. my uterus feels plump, my lower back is sore and I'm nauseous. Isn't it too soon to feel nauseous?

Everyone is different but I don't think so. When are you testing?!?!? And my pelvic area gas felt full kinda weird and dull dull cramping off and on. So if I'm 4dp6dt that would make me 10dpo correct?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells54 said:


> Sweetness, it's so good to hear from you...although I'm sorry it's under these circumstances. I remember a few people asking where you had been, and none of us were sure if it was old or bad that you were so quiet. Good luck on your FET, and I'm so happy that you came back for support...we all need that!
> 
> Lotus, sometimes I wonder what else can happen while he is gone! I'm so excited when the deployment countdown begins. I cry every time someone comes home even if its not my DH bc I just know how that feels. I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Ash, have you heard your fertilization report yet?
> 
> Ali, First, Mo I love following your conversations...you make me laugh!

Thanks and yea glad to be back hope all is well with you!!! Also yes def need some support ESP so close to testing etc


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- cant wait to hear your fert report!!!

Sekky- thanks!!!


----------



## sekky

alicatt said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Sweetness welcome back. Keeping everything crossed for you
> 
> Ash no news still?
> 
> AFM had my dose upped to 300iu again today. The lead follies are 10 & 11mm. I think they are about 16 in number now. So I go in on Monday again for check
> 
> Sounds like you are having a slow and steady cycle.. mine was like that and I ended up with 15 mature eggs, and 6 great blasts! Only bad thing is that each day of stims is about $3-400! FX'd that you get nice quality eggs!Click to expand...

Yep the cost keeps going up and it's all out of pocket. My ovaries hurt already even while just sitting. I feel the pains more when coming down stairs.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness yes you are 10 dpo.. just add the 2 numbers together!
I'm 8 dpo.. I will probably test tomorrow morning.. but I'm not expecting to see anything this early. Maybe by 12 dpo?


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweetness - welcome back! So sorry about everything you've been through but I have hope that you will get your forever baby :hugs:

Ali - sounds promising! FX'd! 

sekky - I was feeling just like you towards the end ... walking was pretty much awful! I had to go so slow! 

AFM - Finally got my fert report! It's good news! We got 28 eggs, 14 were mature, 12 fertilized with ICSI. I'm so happy with this and it's definitely an improvement from the last 2 cycles fert rates! Woohoo! I think the first time I had 25 and only 10 fertilized and the 2nd time I got 25 and ended up with 7 ... so it's definitely an improvement. :happydance: Transfer schedules for Wednesday. They'll call at 10AM that day to let me know what time they need me there.


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> sweetness - welcome back! So sorry about everything you've been through but I have hope that you will get your forever baby :hugs:
> 
> Ali - sounds promising! FX'd!
> 
> sekky - I was feeling just like you towards the end ... walking was pretty much awful! I had to go so slow!
> 
> AFM - Finally got my fert report! It's good news! We got 28 eggs, 14 were mature, 12 fertilized with ICSI. I'm so happy with this and it's definitely an improvement from the last 2 cycles fert rates! Woohoo! I think the first time I had 25 and only 10 fertilized and the 2nd time I got 25 and ended up with 7 ... so it's definitely an improvement. :happydance: Transfer schedules for Wednesday. They'll call at 10AM that day to let me know what time they need me there.

:happydance: great report ash. Your take home baby is almost here:flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Great report ash!! Yay! Congrats :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks girls! Mo it does seem that this antagonist protocol improves things for some :)


----------



## alicatt

Here is hoping for some excellent embryos for Wednesday :wohoo:


AFM - feeling crampier and crampier as the day progresses, is that to be expected? AF type symptoms but a week early! :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - I think that sounds like good news :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash-yay that's a lot! Unwill have lots of frosties!!! I'm excited

Alli-yes I think that's a great sign as well

AFM- so I couldn't figure out how to post just the preg test so put it as my profile. Looks a little blurry in the pic but there's def a second line in there in real life. That's a 4dp6dt FRER test.... Please stick baby


----------



## Lucie73821

Great report ash! 

Ali those symptoms sound promising! 

Sweetness- welcome back! I'm so sorry for your loss. I can see the second line on your pic! I hope this is a sticky one for you! 

As for me, I'm sick.:(. Woke up Friday with a horrible sore throat/ears, sneezing, basically all the symptoms of the common cold. Done nothing but load up on fluids and rest. I hope I feel better soon! No symptoms yet, but I am only 2dp5dt.


----------



## Mells54

Ash, great news! 

Ali, I think things sound promising. Isn't is so annoying the pg symptoms feel/seem like AF symptoms???? Fx'd for you!!!

Sweetness, nice second line!

Lucie, feel better. Nothing like being sick during the warm weather :(


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness.. great second line :thumbup:

Lucie.. so sorry you are sick! No fun, feel better soon!

AFM.. driving myself bonkers.. luckily a girlfriend is on her way over to watch a movie with me. Not sure if I should test tomorrow or wait till Monday? :shrug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alli I know how you feel and I'm always peeing on sticks so u know ,y answer lol


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: That is awesome!!!

Ali: hang in there. :thumbup:

Sweetness: that is a very strong line for so early! Congrats!

AFM, I got the beta results for 7dp5dt. I was hoping for at least 50. And it was...drum roll please.....

:wohoo:

92!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Great number first!


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - GREAT number! Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness your second line looks good. Hopefully it gets darker!

Ash soon you will be pupo! Great fert report!!

Ali it's so crazy waiting through the tww when the symptoms could go either way. Honestly I was positive AF was coming and already gearing myself for yet another round of stimming. Low and behold those AF symptoms were bfp symptoms. Fingers crossed for you girl. That's good you'll have some company tonight to help keep your mind off of things. 

Lucie that sucks you aren't feeling well right now. Hopefully you can rest as much as possible to kick that cold!

Great bets First! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

sweet! congrats! so glad this worked for you!
first: what an awesome beta for 7dpt!! YAY!!! congrats.


----------



## alicatt

First.. congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, First!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:

Ali- Wait until Monday! I know it is probably impossible. :winkwink: 

Ash- Amazing report! That is awesome. 

Lucie- So sorry you are sick. :( Get some rest and I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- that's awesome!!!!! Yayay

L4- yes it's going to get darker, the Lord is definitely blessing us this time I feel it


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you everyone! I'm feeling much better about this pregnancy. My official beta is on Weds, 13dp5dt. Doubling every 48 hours would mean it has to be 736. Seems unlikely, but we'll see.


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm feeling much better about this pregnancy. My official beta is on Weds, 13dp5dt. Doubling every 48 hours would mean it has to be 736. Seems unlikely, but we'll see.

Congrats First!!! That's a great number so early!!! I'm really happy for you!!


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> sweetness - welcome back! So sorry about everything you've been through but I have hope that you will get your forever baby :hugs:
> 
> Ali - sounds promising! FX'd!
> 
> sekky - I was feeling just like you towards the end ... walking was pretty much awful! I had to go so slow!
> 
> AFM - Finally got my fert report! It's good news! We got 28 eggs, 14 were mature, 12 fertilized with ICSI. I'm so happy with this and it's definitely an improvement from the last 2 cycles fert rates! Woohoo! I think the first time I had 25 and only 10 fertilized and the 2nd time I got 25 and ended up with 7 ... so it's definitely an improvement. :happydance: Transfer schedules for Wednesday. They'll call at 10AM that day to let me know what time they need me there.

Congrats Ash!! So glad that things improved and that you are happy!! Wednesday will be here before you know it!! I'll be thinking of ya!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Here is hoping for some excellent embryos for Wednesday :wohoo:
> 
> 
> AFM - feeling crampier and crampier as the day progresses, is that to be expected? AF type symptoms but a week early! :dohh:

I think it seems promising Ali...I had AF cramps galore w/ both my pregnancies. As for testing, I'd say try to wait til Monday...that'd be 5 days past, right?


----------



## Turkey16

mercyme said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> My progesterone is low, so the dr is working on that.
> But the lil jellybean is still there & growing (doubled), with a good heartbeat (144). So, for now, good news and relief.
> 
> Hoping to hear more good news from you all.

Really glad to hear this mercy...great news!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow this thread is moving so fast...I am so sorry I just can't keep up...lol



Anyway, just wanted to let you ladies know that my transfer is on Monday....so ready to be pregnant


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast...I am so sorry I just can't keep up...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you ladies know that my transfer is on Monday....so ready to be pregnant

How are you doing TTC? Getting ready for transfer? Not long now :headspin:


----------



## alicatt

I've got a bit of a problem! EEK!
I have been using PIO and must have counted wrong, I thought I had enough to last until Monday, but used my last shot tonight! :cry:
I have 8 crinone left and 1 whole box of endometrum, so 15 days worth if I were to use it. Do you think I should just use the crinone or endometrum? If so which one? :shrug: can I just use it Sunday/Monday then go back to shots? Or should I call my FS office in a panic tomorrow? I need progesterone as I didn't ovulate this cycle so no backup corpus luteum to create it naturally. 
I do recall the nurse saying that once I had a BFP they would transition me to the endometrum. I guess PIO is not meant for long term use :shrug:

What do you all think? I'm thinking use the crinone for 2 days then get back on the PIO.


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> I've got a bit of a problem! EEK!
> I have been using PIO and must have counted wrong, I thought I had enough to last until Monday, but used my last shot tonight! :cry:
> I have 8 crinone left and 1 whole box of endometrum, so 15 days worth if I were to use it. Do you think I should just use the crinone or endometrum? If so which one? :shrug: can I just use it Sunday/Monday then go back to shots? Or should I call my FS office in a panic tomorrow? I need progesterone as I didn't ovulate this cycle so no backup corpus luteum to create it naturally.
> I do recall the nurse saying that once I had a BFP they would transition me to the endometrum. I guess PIO is not meant for long term use :shrug:
> 
> What do you all think? I'm thinking use the crinone for 2 days then get back on the PIO.

I'm sorry to hear that, Ali. Are you sure there is no weekend pharmacy service in your area? Try calling around. Also, did you search Dr Google? If neither of those works, I would probably use the Endometrum, just to have some progesterone support. And then call the doctor as soon as they open on Monday. 

I had asked my RE is I could do Endometrum while on vacation bc I didn't want to fly with syringes. He said no. So, I don't think they like you switching back and forth. I'm just saying for today Endometrum is better than nothing. I don't know anything about Crinone.


----------



## WannabeeMum

First - great beta for so early. Yeah!!!:happydance:

Ash - that's an amazing retrieval. Good luck with your transfer. 

Lucie - hope you feel better soon. Nothing worse than being sick and not being able to take anything for it. 

Ali - I'm on crinone daily until delivery to support my very short cervix as my OB believes it's a very good and well absorbed form of progesterone. I'd still try to call your FS and see if you could track some PIO down though. What if you call your local hospital? I wonder if you could get some from there??

I know I've missed a ton of people but keeping track via phone on this fast moving thread is near impossible. So to all you ladies in the 2ww or waiting for ET or ER, good luck!!


----------



## MoBaby

My re said you can't switch between pio and vaginal that once you are on pio no going back. I'd Call them ASAP. Call the after hours line. You need that shot.


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: ignore me and listen to Mo!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi all, just got home and tested. It's a :bfn: Moving on to FET#2...:cry:


----------



## alicatt

Thanks ladies! I couldn't get a hold of my FS so I'm just going to use the crinone for today and tomorrow and call them in the morning. I'd rather have some than none :shrug: I'm actually quite pissed as the bottle was supposed to have 100ml for 10 days but I ran out last night on day 8! WTF? I had planned to purchase more on Monday for delivery Tuesday.


----------



## Edamame

Anxiously, I'm so sorry. What dpo are you?

First, congrats! That is a great first beta!


----------



## sekky

Anxiously said:


> Hi all, just got home and tested. It's a :bfn: Moving on to FET#2...:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: anxious so sorry


----------



## Mells54

First, awesome beta!

Anxiously, did you just do a home test? :hug:

This thread is moving now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- gla you got it figured out!! I have done that before 

Anxiously- I'm sooooo sorry to hear that. I hope it's a false negative 

Lucie- hope you get I feeling better!!


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just got home and tested. It's a :bfn: Moving on to FET#2...:cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: anxious so sorryClick to expand...

Sorry to hear this Anxiously....


----------



## alicatt

So sorry Axiously.. :cry: how many :cold: do you have? :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Soo sorry anxiously :(


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry anxiously.


----------



## mercyme

alicatt said:


> Thanks ladies! I couldn't get a hold of my FS so I'm just going to use the crinone for today and tomorrow and call them in the morning. I'd rather have some than none :shrug: I'm actually quite pissed as the bottle was supposed to have 100ml for 10 days but I ran out last night on day 8! WTF? I had planned to purchase more on Monday for delivery Tuesday.

I had a similar thing happen. Ran out of PIO, my RE prescribed this progesterone pill that I inserted vaginally, just as an emergency measure. It was the only kind o progesterone available in the local pharmacy. Switched to crinone next day. The PIO stays in your system for a day, so it wasn't dire. Crinone should be okay until your RE can take care of the situation. 
Sorry! I know it's stressful. Sounds like you'll be okay.


----------



## mercyme

Sorry about the bfn, Anxiously. Hoping that this isn't the end


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry, Anxiously :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks everyone. It's now 20dp2dt. I'm pretty sure the hpt will be accurate - I've used a couple of ICs and a FRER, and the results are the same. I'm going to skip the blood test this morning and just call up the clinic to arrange for my next appointment.

I'm actually glad I didn't get to test early. I have a feeling that it may be another chemical, I had really strong symptoms which gradually wore off. But seeing that test line fade away on a hpt is so much worse off than just seeing a stark white bfn.


----------



## holdontohope

Just popped in to wish you all some :dust:

I read through some of the pages

First off, I am so sorry for those of you who have experienced losses and failed IVF/FET cycles :hugs: My heart goes out to all of you :hug:

Good luck to those of you preparing for ER and ET!! :kiss:

Fingers crossed for those of you waiting to test!!! I hope those little embryos are snuggling tightly!<3<3

Congrats to those of you with :bfp:!! Our thread in the bfp announcement section is still going strong if any of you are interested! :flower:

:hug: 

-Hope


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Thanks ladies! I couldn't get a hold of my FS so I'm just going to use the crinone for today and tomorrow and call them in the morning. I'd rather have some than none :shrug: I'm actually quite pissed as the bottle was supposed to have 100ml for 10 days but I ran out last night on day 8! WTF? I had planned to purchase more on Monday for delivery Tuesday.

Hey Ali...I wouldn't worry too much. I was on PIO shots, and if you remember I had to go on that blasted camping trip...I mentioned to the doc I saw right before leaving how humiliating it was gonna be to have the school nurse give me a shot in my tush, and he asked if I wanted him to call in a scrip for Crinone. I said no, but the fact that he offered makes me think you will be A-OK. Did you end up testing today?? Or are you holding out til tomorrow?


----------



## Turkey16

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast...I am so sorry I just can't keep up...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you ladies know that my transfer is on Monday....so ready to be pregnant

Good luck tomorrow ttcbaby! I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

My this thread has been moving over the weekend!!!!!

First, Great beta look forward to your official one :happydance:

Welcom Sweetness :hi: That looks like a great line yay! :happydance:

Ash, Great fet report you will be PUPO very soon :happydance:

Lucie, Hope you are feeling better :hugs: How you holding up in the 2ww?

ttc, Good luck today :hugs:

Ali, Glad you got your problem sorted have you decided to test yet?

Anx, So so sorry about your BFN, Hope you can move on soon with your FET :hugs:

Mo, do you have appt today with your old FS? :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and moving along nicely :hugs: 

AFM, Got over my little panic from friday and moving on nicely with stims got Scan and follicle count on Thursday :happydance: Had a busy weekend had Sisters baby shower yesterday all went well just hope she can repay the favour and organise a one for me in 9 months time!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies.

Ali happy you got a way around the PIO. Have you poas yet?

Ash do you get a daily update on the progress of your embryos?

First that's a great first beta. Stick little bean stick

Lucie hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## alicatt

Morning ladies :hi:

TTC.. best of luck today! I hope all goes well and you transfer some beautiful embryos!

AFM.. I'm 5dp5dt.. I've been testing since Saturday.. I'm a POAS addict. I know! :haha: I think it may have paid off today. Unfortunately it wasn't FMU.. my alarm woke me up at 4am to tell me it had lost its phone line :grr: which meant I had to go downstairs and reset it. After thati had no choice but to pee downstairs and well bye bye FMU! I did test with SMU just a few minutes ago and initially thought it was a BFN, but I see the faintest of faint lines on my FRER. It is so faint I'm sure a picture won't pick it up. I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow to test again. I was pretty upset yesterday as I was having serious AF type back pain. I still am, I am practically crippled from it. So I'd convinced myself AF was on her way. Now I am not sure? :shrug:


----------



## Sandy83

POAS since SATURDAY!!!! :rofl: you truly are an addict. 

Ah Ali that's great news it might be faint but faint is better than nothing at the mo. It's still early days but think you can start to get a little excited that something is happening can't wait to hear that tomorrow's is darker!!!!! xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ali faint line is great!! You should try to post a pic anyways :) yay! Can't wait to see it get darker!


----------



## alicatt

Here is a picture.. tell me what you think! Be honest!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MoBaby

Wondfo looks bfp! I can't tell frer on my phone :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

sandy - good luck at your scan on Thursday :) Let us know how it goes! 

sekky - no just day 1 and then I get a report on how they're doing when I go in for transfer on Day 5. I'm assuming they're doing good though because if not they would have called me this morning to come in for a 3 day transfer. :) I've been thinking about my little embies though, I hope lots are still growing! How are you doing with your stims?

ali - wonddo definitely looks positive to me and I can see a very faint line on the frer! FX'd my dear :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies: Question for you: Since I am not cycling I am tracking ovulation...well since ovulation (Friday) I have had the sorest nipples (started 2dpo) ever and I have had some brown spotting. Whats up with that?? I have never had this before with ovulation (well, I have had some slight spotting around o) and its just weird! Maybe it was a really strong ovulation or something. Anyone ever have this?? Maybe my body is just not used to not having meds on board or something.

Ash: Look forward to your update wed! I bet all the embryos are doing fantastic :)


----------



## sekky

ashknowsbest said:


> sandy - good luck at your scan on Thursday :) Let us know how it goes!
> 
> sekky - no just day 1 and then I get a report on how they're doing when I go in for transfer on Day 5. I'm assuming they're doing good though because if not they would have called me this morning to come in for a 3 day transfer. :) I've been thinking about my little embies though, I hope lots are still growing! How are you doing with your stims?
> 
> ali - wonddo definitely looks positive to me and I can see a very faint line on the frer! FX'd my dear :hugs:

Am ok thanks for asking. Waiting for my follie check at the clinic. Hoping they have jumped in size


----------



## alicatt

I know the FRER is really faint in the picture, it is much clearer in person! I doubt I would get evap lines in both tests right? Countdown to pregnancy votes are currently in my favor.. 88% say positive!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Here is a picture.. tell me what you think! Be honest!

I think I see a pink line on the IC!!! YAY! I hope this is your sticky bean, Ali. You totally deserve it :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Ladies: Question for you: Since I am not cycling I am tracking ovulation...well since ovulation (Friday) I have had the sorest nipples (started 2dpo) ever and I have had some brown spotting. Whats up with that?? I have never had this before with ovulation (well, I have had some slight spotting around o) and its just weird! Maybe it was a really strong ovulation or something. Anyone ever have this?? Maybe my body is just not used to not having meds on board or something.
> 
> Ash: Look forward to your update wed! I bet all the embryos are doing fantastic :)

There's always the hope that it's implantation :winkwink: If not, it could be your body just getting back to normal post-meds. I always spot for a few days before AF (when I'm not hopped up on fertility drugs), but 2dpo is too early for that.


----------



## MoBaby

Yes. I always have a 13-14 day luteal phase. I spot like 2 days before AF sometimes. I wonder if it is from BDing (my body isnt used to that! LOL! Okay that is embarassing to admit!). 

Ali: Cant wait to see your FMU test tomorrow! (PS Keep a cup in your downstairs bathroom that way when you get up at 4am you can collect your urine and not waste it, :lol: hehehe! )


----------



## alicatt

Mo! Not sure why you would spot at 2dpo? :shrug:

AFM.. I think there is a cup down there, I just wasn't awake enough and I was cursing like a sailor because my alarm was beeping. :haha:


----------



## BabyD225

Alicatt- Def looks BFP to me!! Keep peeing!! Yayy


Everyone... my butt is sooooooo sore today from my first PIO shot... normal? I iced before to numb it and I massaged and heating pad after and today... I can't imagine doign this for 10 weeks! I couldn't even sleep last night it was so sore.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Alicatt- Def looks BFP to me!! Keep peeing!! Yayy
> 
> 
> Everyone... my butt is sooooooo sore today from my first PIO shot... normal? I iced before to numb it and I massaged and heating pad after and today... I can't imagine doign this for 10 weeks! I couldn't even sleep last night it was so sore.

Thanks BabyD. Yes PIO shots can do that. It is bruising from the needle. I'm not sure if it was a lady on this thread or on another said it, but you can use a smaller gauge needle. They tell you you have to use a 22 1/2 gauge needle, but someone said to use the 25 1/2 gauge needle, and I've noticed that it doesn't hurt nearly as much. Now you can only do this if your PIO is made of ethyl oleate (sp), as it is the thinnest type of PIO.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - not sure about the spotting around ovulation as I've never had that but hopefully it's strong ovulation and you get pregnant naturally. :) 

Sekky - I'm sure they've grown. Let us know!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- You could wait four hours without drinking too much water and then POAS again! You could get a clearer BFP this afternoon. I got a "pregnant" on a CBE digital even with that faint line on the FRER. I am so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt- Def looks BFP to me!! Keep peeing!! Yayy
> 
> 
> Everyone... my butt is sooooooo sore today from my first PIO shot... normal? I iced before to numb it and I massaged and heating pad after and today... I can't imagine doign this for 10 weeks! I couldn't even sleep last night it was so sore.
> 
> Thanks BabyD. Yes PIO shots can do that. It is bruising from the needle. I'm not sure if it was a lady on this thread or on another said it, but you can use a smaller gauge needle. They tell you you have to use a 22 1/2 gauge needle, but someone said to use the 25 1/2 gauge needle, and I've noticed that it doesn't hurt nearly as much. Now you can only do this if your PIO is made of ethyl oleate (sp), as it is the thinnest type of PIO.Click to expand...

I'm on the Progesterone in Sesame oil... wonder if that would work too. I'm pretty thin... and the inch and a half needle is huge!!! I feel like I'm going to hit my pelvic bone with it because everyone's diagram shows to inject it so high. Maybe I should shoot it in more near my hip.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt- Def looks BFP to me!! Keep peeing!! Yayy
> 
> 
> Everyone... my butt is sooooooo sore today from my first PIO shot... normal? I iced before to numb it and I massaged and heating pad after and today... I can't imagine doign this for 10 weeks! I couldn't even sleep last night it was so sore.
> 
> Thanks BabyD. Yes PIO shots can do that. It is bruising from the needle. I'm not sure if it was a lady on this thread or on another said it, but you can use a smaller gauge needle. They tell you you have to use a 22 1/2 gauge needle, but someone said to use the 25 1/2 gauge needle, and I've noticed that it doesn't hurt nearly as much. Now you can only do this if your PIO is made of ethyl oleate (sp), as it is the thinnest type of PIO.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the Progesterone in Sesame oil... wonder if that would work too. I'm pretty thin... and the inch and a half needle is huge!!! I feel like I'm going to hit my pelvic bone with it because everyone's diagram shows to inject it so high. Maybe I should shoot it in more near my hip.Click to expand...

The needle is just as long, but it isn't as thick, so thicker oil will be more difficult to squeeze through the needle. You could give it a try and see if it works? I wouldn't go any thinner than a 25 1/2 gauge needle though.


----------



## MoBaby

Just to clarify the needle length. It should be 1 and 1/2 inch in length. 1/2 inch most likely wont reach the muscle. IF you are very skinny a 1" needle may work. But you could use a 25 gauge needle vs the 22 gauge needle. It would flow through a little slower (and you will feel resistance going in) but it would hurt way less going in. This is why the 22 is recommended. Make sure to warm it though in your palms before injecting so it thins it out some. If you find its hard in the 25 gauge then you will have to go back to the 22gauge. I found my behind hurt only the first few days then got better. I never did the 25 gauge only the 22 but when I need to do it again I think I will try the 25 on days I need to do it myself.

helpful link:
https://www.stirrup-queens.com/2006/07/im-injections/ 

(and see attachment where to inject originally from turkey : )) I found if I did it in the wrong place my butt hurt way more.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alli-omg I'm soooooo excited!!!!!also everyone says FMU is the best. Not for me as I pee at least 2-3 times every night. So I wake up, pee then hold it 4-5 hours then test. I'm waiting til 1-2pm to test again today. My nipples aren't sore like they were so getting nervous now. Hope it's darker again today. Beta is this fri

Babyd- I did have progesterone in sesame oil and used it for like 3 days. I reacted to it soooo bad do they changed me to olive oil which still hurts but not as bad as the sesame oil. Hope it gets better

Ash- hope your embryos are doing great!

Mo- that's a good sign. That means your going to have a good O. At least alllll the reading I have read over the years thats a good sign!!! Hopefully you will get preg on your own

Hope everyone else is doing great!!

Afm- going to POAS today again at 1 or 2. Just nervous cause my nipples are not sore like they were. And i did call my RE today and spoke with the nurse prac and they are going to order my lovenox and beta is fri. She said she was surprised I had a positive at 4dp6dt so I hope is cont to stay strong. I'm currently 6dp6dt


----------



## alicatt

So I called to get more PIO and they said that they are out! How can Freedom Pharmacy be out of PIO? :dohh: I'm not sure what I'm going to do since they shorted me the last bottle and now I can't get more! :argh: She made it sound like they had other options, but she was being cagey. I just want my PIO! :growlmad:


----------



## MoBaby

pg on my own is impossible for the most part...DH highest sperm count was 600,000 per mL with 33% motility so thats like 0.5% chance of naturally occurring pregnancy. A girl can dream though. 

I have WTF with my old RE tomorrow...and the dreaded I am going somewhere else conversation... I am going to let him talk to me about what he is going to do differently and what his recommendations are then break the news that I am choosing to do an IVF cycle elsewhere then if that doesn't work come back to him to do the FET or IUI w/DS. So thats the plan. Hopefully it goes smooth. I am a bit nervous about it. I am afraid I will start crying because thats how I get. Emotional.


----------



## MoBaby

alicatt said:


> So I called to get more PIO and they said that they are out! How can Freedom Pharmacy be out of PIO? :dohh: I'm not sure what I'm going to do since they shorted me the last bottle and now I can't get more! :argh: She made it sound like they had other options, but she was being cagey. I just want my PIO! :growlmad:

Can the RE office spot you until you can get more?? Someone has to have some! I have extra if you cant find any that I can ship you a bottle.


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Just to clarify the needle length. It should be 1 and 1/2 inch in length. 1/2 inch most likely wont reach the muscle. IF you are very skinny a 1" needle may work. But you could use a 25 gauge needle vs the 22 gauge needle. It would flow through a little slower (and you will feel resistance going in) but it would hurt way less going in. This is why the 22 is recommended. Make sure to warm it though in your palms before injecting so it thins it out some. If you find its hard in the 25 gauge then you will have to go back to the 22gauge. I found my behind hurt only the first few days then got better. I never did the 25 gauge only the 22 but when I need to do it again I think I will try the 25 on days I need to do it myself.
> 
> helpful link:
> https://www.stirrup-queens.com/2006/07/im-injections/
> 
> (and see attachment where to inject originally from turkey : )) I found if I did it in the wrong place my butt hurt way more.

Mobaby- Thank you so much! I'm going to tell DH to inject me a little higher and to the hip more tonight... and I'm calling to see if I can get 25 gauge and EMLA cream. I see you have an appt tomorrow.. what are your thoughts about moving forward?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> So I called to get more PIO and they said that they are out! How can Freedom Pharmacy be out of PIO? :dohh: I'm not sure what I'm going to do since they shorted me the last bottle and now I can't get more! :argh: She made it sound like they had other options, but she was being cagey. I just want my PIO! :growlmad:
> 
> Can the RE office spot you until you can get more?? Someone has to have some! I have extra if you cant find any that I can ship you a bottle.Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it is just the progesterone in ethyl oleate or all PIO? I just spoke to my FS office and she said it was good that I supplemented with the Crinone as it was better than nothing. She is going to talk to my FS and see what is going on, and what they want me to do.


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> So I called to get more PIO and they said that they are out! How can Freedom Pharmacy be out of PIO? :dohh: I'm not sure what I'm going to do since they shorted me the last bottle and now I can't get more! :argh: She made it sound like they had other options, but she was being cagey. I just want my PIO! :growlmad:
> 
> Can the RE office spot you until you can get more?? Someone has to have some! I have extra if you cant find any that I can ship you a bottle.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if it is just the progesterone in ethyl oleate or all PIO? I just spoke to my FS office and she said it was good that I supplemented with the Crinone as it was better than nothing. She is going to talk to my FS and see what is going on, and what they want me to do.Click to expand...

I have plenty of extra crinone if you need.. i'm in ny.. can make it there in no time!


----------



## MoBaby

I have the progesterone in sesame oil....Just the plain stuff... I seriously have plenty of bottles of it as I ordered it and paid full price then I ovulated on my own but didnt need it.

BabyD: We have decided (I think we are 100%) to do IVF/ICSI/TESE (on day of ER)/PGS freeze all and do FET 1-2 months later. BUT I will not do it with the RE I am seeing tomorrow. 3 strikes and they are out! :) If the IVF/PGS does not work then we will move forward with transferring the two frosties then donor IUI if that does not work. But I keep getting this thing in the back of my head that is saying transfer the 2 frosties then move on the DSIUI.... Sigh. But I want to try with DH one more time.


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> I have the progesterone in sesame oil....Just the plain stuff... I seriously have plenty of bottles of it as I ordered it and paid full price then I ovulated on my own but didnt need it.
> 
> BabyD: We have decided (I think we are 100%) to do IVF/ICSI/TESE (on day of ER)/PGS freeze all and do FET 1-2 months later. BUT I will not do it with the RE I am seeing tomorrow. 3 strikes and they are out! :) If the IVF/PGS does not work then we will move forward with transferring the two frosties then donor IUI if that does not work. But I keep getting this thing in the back of my head that is saying transfer the 2 frosties then move on the DSIUI.... Sigh. But I want to try with DH one more time.

How did you decide that moving on to a donor is an option? I can't get it in my head that I could do that. I'm convincing myself that after 10 IVF's/FET's something will stick lol.. hopefully for you, a new RE is all you need! let me know how tomorrow goes.xo


----------



## alicatt

Thanks ladies for the offers of PIO. The woman I spoke with at Freedom Pharmacy should be shot :gun: She was totally off her rocker. They have plenty of the type of PIO that I'm using, and my FS office called to confirm. I have no idea why they would tell me otherwise? I don't need that kind of stress. :grr: Anyway, crisis averted, they are shipping me the PIO today. So I will get it tomorrow I believe. I will use the Crinone tomorrow just to make sure I have enough in my system, but I will be happy to get back to the PIO.


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd: the new re basically told dh that his sperm was the issue and it's the reason we have poor quality embryos so he recommended donor sperm Iui... This is 2 yrs later mind you and him strongly saying no. It's not our first choice but we pay all out of pocket and have enough left for 1-2 more ivf cycles and then that's it. Tough decision for sure.


----------



## BabyD225

Mobaby- i can't imagine.. I'm only a year and a half in.. and only on my first FET after the miscarriage. Hoping that one more ICSI cycle will work for you, but if not, I'm hopeful you'll have a BFP will some sperm out there! (lucky guy)

Alicatt- Glad you averted the crisis.. so strange they told you that! But i'm so happy you got it figured out. One day on crinone is not a big deal. The progesterone stays in you for a day so it's great that you even have the gel.


----------



## L4hope

Ali def looks like a line! C'mon line get darker tomorrow!!

BabyD, sorry your toushy hurts. I remember that feeling with pio(not sure what kind of oil it was). But the soreness gets better, I think your butt just gets used to the abuse! :haha: but def keep that heating pad on hand.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ali def looks like a line! C'mon line get darker tomorrow!!
> 
> BabyD, sorry your toushy hurts. I remember that feeling with pio(not sure what kind of oil it was). But the soreness gets better, I think your butt just gets used to the abuse! :haha: but def keep that heating pad on hand.

Thanks L4! I am hopeful that it will get darker. My lower back pain and cramping have subsided again, they come in waves (which is not normal for me). Usually once AF is on her way, the cramps and especially lower back pain are here to stay. 

BabyD, I think with PIO it is what it is. My rear is only feeling better now after 8-9 days of shots because I haven't given myself a shot since Saturday. Let me tell you on Saturday I could barely roll over in bed both cheeks hurt that bad :cry: Maybe I am just not inserting them correctly, and of course it is more difficult to get the right angle by yourself! :dohh: I do think that my FS said I could switch to the suppositories at some point. Maybe yours will let you too!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Yay, Ali :happydance:

I'm anxiously waiting for my 2nd Beta results....any hour now...:shrug:


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> Yay, Ali :happydance:
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for my 2nd Beta results....any hour now...:shrug:

Good luck with your 2nd BETA!! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, 2girls!

BabyD: I found that when I ice, though the initial prick hurts less, I get a bruise. So, I stopped icing. Thanks for posting the photo. I also googled and found the video from Freedom Pharmacy. I think I was shooting myself too close to the middle of my cheeks. I'll adjust starting tonight. This is good, because I was running out of spots for shots :haha:


----------



## BabyD225

l4hope and Ali- thank you! i sure hope so...

2girls1baby... excited to hear second number!:happydance:


----------



## Babiesimready

BabyD225 said:


> Alicatt- Def looks BFP to me!! Keep peeing!! Yayy
> 
> 
> Everyone... my butt is sooooooo sore today from my first PIO shot... normal? I iced before to numb it and I massaged and heating pad after and today... I can't imagine doign this for 10 weeks! I couldn't even sleep last night it was so sore.

Sorry about the soreness...make sure you are injecting the correct injection area and leave the heating pad on for about 2-3minutes. Also when injecting, lay face down on the bed or if standing, transfer your body weight to the other leg. One other thing I did too was to wrap the heating pay around the syringe with the oil for about 30seconds to make the oil less thick, I think that kind of helped.


----------



## alicatt

Babiesimready said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt- Def looks BFP to me!! Keep peeing!! Yayy
> 
> 
> Everyone... my butt is sooooooo sore today from my first PIO shot... normal? I iced before to numb it and I massaged and heating pad after and today... I can't imagine doign this for 10 weeks! I couldn't even sleep last night it was so sore.
> 
> Sorry about the soreness...make sure you are injecting the correct injection area and leave the heating pad on for about 2-3minutes. Also when injecting, lay face down on the bed or if standing, transfer your body weight to the other leg. One other thing I did too was to wrap the heating pay around the syringe with the oil for about 30seconds to make the oil less thick, I think that kind of helped.Click to expand...

Cool! I will definitely try that!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- soooooo glad you have it all figured out. She shouldn't mess with a woman on hormones lol

2girls- good luck on your second beta seems like fooooooorever to wait on betas. 

Mo- you never know. The Lord is very powerful.


----------



## Babiesimready

MoBaby said:


> I have WTF with my old RE tomorrow...and the dreaded I am going somewhere else conversation... I am going to let him talk to me about what he is going to do differently and what his recommendations are then break the news that I am choosing to do an IVF cycle elsewhere then if that doesn't work come back to him to do the FET or IUI w/DS. So thats the plan. Hopefully it goes smooth. I am a bit nervous about it. I am afraid I will start crying because thats how I get. Emotional.

With my old RE, I went for the WTF appointment but I had another appointment with a New RE the day prior. I listened to his plan and didnt even bother telling him anything, to him I was another number and at that moment, I knew it was time to leave him. I had my first ever bfp with the new RE and even though, at first during the cycle and with the negligence of his staff, I felt like I might have made a wrong decision and was so close to going back to my old RE but I'm glad I didnt.

Hope this cycle works out for you too!


----------



## Babiesimready

alicatt said:


> Cool! I will definitely try that!

And make sure you dont attach the needle with the syringe wrapped with the heat pad or else the needle will get really hot and will burn. Attach the needle just right before you inject the oil.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- soooooo glad you have it all figured out. She shouldn't mess with a woman on hormones lol

That is what I was thinking! Seriously.. do not mess with me right now, and don't stress me out! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks Babies. My "old RE" knows I had an appt already because he typed a lovely letter to the "new RE" with all the details....But it is none of the old RE's business what the new RE had to say. I certaintly dont feel like just a number with my old RE; just feel like he has exhausted all he can do as he wont get aggressive or test me for RPL, etc. I really really like him; just I dont like getting BFNs or having MCs anymore so off I must go!

When will you find out the sex of the baby??

Sweetness: I keep trying to remind myself that; Lord is all powerful and can do anything! So I keep my fingers crossed and pray for a miracle but don't get too disappointed when it does not happen naturally.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- lol people at work joke with me all the time. " don't mess with the girl on hormones". 

Mo- yes sometimes you just have to go on. I don't blame you. And that is crazy he didn't test you for MTHFR etc......

Afm- I took a test it's pretty much as dark as the control line. On the way home DH is picking up my lovenox injections to start. So now shots in the belly and butt. I don't think my butt can handle anymore


----------



## Babiesimready

MoBaby said:


> Thanks Babies. My "old RE" knows I had an appt already because he typed a lovely letter to the "new RE" with all the details....But it is none of the old RE's business what the new RE had to say. I certaintly dont feel like just a number with my old RE; just feel like he has exhausted all he can do as he wont get aggressive or test me for RPL, etc. I really really like him; just I dont like getting BFNs or having MCs anymore so off I must go!
> 
> When will you find out the sex of the baby??
> 
> Sweetness: I keep trying to remind myself that; Lord is all powerful and can do anything! So I keep my fingers crossed and pray for a miracle but don't get too disappointed when it does not happen naturally.

Oh that sounds like a good RE...its unfortunate things didnt work out with him...its good to get second opinions and I pray this cycle gives you your forever baby.

At the 13 week ultrasound, the highrisk tech was sure we were having a girl and we announced it to everyone. DH and I even had a bet and he won so I have to give him a massage and a pedi +mani.
Then a week later, the bw to check for downs came back and the tech said they also checked for the sex chromosomes, later said we were having a boy. Like seriously? so I asked dh for my massage and pedi back :blush:


----------



## FirstTry

Nice line, Sweetness!


----------



## alicatt

Babiesimready said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Babies. My "old RE" knows I had an appt already because he typed a lovely letter to the "new RE" with all the details....But it is none of the old RE's business what the new RE had to say. I certaintly dont feel like just a number with my old RE; just feel like he has exhausted all he can do as he wont get aggressive or test me for RPL, etc. I really really like him; just I dont like getting BFNs or having MCs anymore so off I must go!
> 
> When will you find out the sex of the baby??
> 
> Sweetness: I keep trying to remind myself that; Lord is all powerful and can do anything! So I keep my fingers crossed and pray for a miracle but don't get too disappointed when it does not happen naturally.
> 
> Oh that sounds like a good RE...its unfortunate things didnt work out with him...its good to get second opinions and I pray this cycle gives you your forever baby.
> 
> At the 13 week ultrasound, the highrisk tech was sure we were having a girl and we announced it to everyone. DH and I even had a bet and he won so I have to give him a massage and a pedi +mani.
> Then a week later, the bw to check for downs came back and the tech said they also checked for the sex chromosomes, later said we were having a boy. Like seriously? so I asked dh for my massage and pedi back :blush:Click to expand...

HAHA.. that is awesome! I hope he gave them to you!


----------



## 2girls1baby

ok, ladies, 2nd Beta in:

1520 whoa!
P4: 46.5

1st Beta 4 days ago was 303 and P4 was 52.4
has anyone else out there had these numbers on their first 2 betas and had it NOT stick?


----------



## Sweetness_87

First-they are making me wait til fri to do my beta!!! Ughhhh I will be 10d6dt immmm dying to know. 

2girls-nice second beta!! That's awesome


----------



## sekky

Babies hope you got a refund from DH. Congrats on a boy

Ali so happy your FS was able to get the order for ya

Mo good luck at your WTF appointment tomorrow hoping your RE understand

2 girls great second beta. You are progressing nicely

First counting down to your official beta. It's Thursday right?

L4 how is second trimester treating you?

Edamame, turkey, ever and lotus hope you ladies are all fine

AFM two more days of stimm and I trigger on Wednesday. My left side has so many follies and that's why it hurts and I can't get the picture of the ovary out of my head. It so full of black cycles. hoping they get to the required size by Friday at retrieval


----------



## L4hope

Babies that's funny about your bet. You definitely deserve the mani pedi now! Hope everyone gets the memo it's a boy and you don't get girl stuff at the showers. Could you imagine?! :haha:

2girks the second beta sounds great! I'd guess you have a strong little one in there. Though they say the heartbeat is the best indicator. But I think all signs showing a strong bean!

Mo good luck tomorrow. Don't worry too much about your old re. He'll survive and have plenty more patients to tend to. You have to so what's right for you. 

Sweetness only 4 more days...almost there! 

Sekky, sounds like you're gonna get lots of eggs this week! So ER Friday!! I'm doing well so far in second tri. It's still very surreal most of the time. It's like we work so hard to get this gift that when you finally do its hard to believe it has actually happened. Now I'm just impatiently waiting on the lo to start letting me feel him/her in there!


----------



## 2girls1baby

L4, good to know; I didn't know that about the hb...thanks:)


----------



## ashknowsbest

2girls - congrats on a great 2nd beta! :happydance:

sekky - sorry you're in pain on your left side but you'll get some relief soon :hugs:

babies - congrats on a baby boy! And you should definitely get repaid with that mani/pedi! :haha:

Mo - I'm interested in what your previous RE has to say about all of these m/c's. I will be thinking of you, let us know how it goes :hugs:

ali - I'm glad they were able to sort everything out with your PIO! I would have been happy to have a little break from the shots even though I can imagine it being stressful. :) I'm on my 3rd day tonight ... yay! NOT! Gotta do what you gotta do though.


----------



## Anxiously

alicatt said:


> Here is a picture.. tell me what you think! Be honest!

Congrats! I see the line on both tests!


----------



## alicatt

I just tested again.. it's getting darker right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - omg it is getting darker! Congrats girl :happydance:!!!!!!! Yay, you finally got there!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alli- yes you can def tell its getting darker!!!!! When is your beta???


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash-how are you doing???? When is your ET day


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - sorry I forgot to congratulate you on your pregnancy! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower: Transfer is on Wednesday and I can't wait!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Alli- yes you can def tell its getting darker!!!!! When is your beta???

Not until a week from tomorrow! :wacko:
I'm going in for a progesterone test on Wed and will beg for a BETA then.
If they refuse me I will go see my GP on Thursday. I want a BETA before the long weekend!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks!! And wednesday is soooooo close!! Can't wait til then either!! 

Ali- yea I would beg!! And that's a long time to wait. If they are doing the prog test and you already had a positive they might as well do the beta. That's nonsense. You are the patient and your paying them good money. They def should do it.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks!! And wednesday is soooooo close!! Can't wait til then either!!
> 
> Ali- yea I would beg!! And that's a long time to wait. If they are doing the prog test and you already had a positive they might as well do the beta. That's nonsense. You are the patient and your paying them good money. They def should do it.

I know! That is what I was thinking, but they always make BETA 18dpo which is crazy! I'm sneaky if they won't do it ill get it done at my GP's office, they said I could just walk in without an appt. Works for me!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lol that's awesome. Also what's GP?


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lol that's awesome. Also what's GP?

GP= general practitioner or my primary care provider


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ooooo that's a good idea!!! Dare I do that too?? Or should I wait til fri. Ughhhh


----------



## Em260

So many exciting things happening on this thread! 

Ali - yayy congratulations!! :yipee: That line is definitely getting darker :happydance: You are preggers!!!

Sweetness - welcome back! I remember you from the Nov/Dec thread. So excited for you congrats on the BFP! :happydance: 

Sekky - yay for trigger on Wed! It won't be long now until ER! 

Mo - good luck tomorrow :hugs: I bet it won't be a terrible conversation since he wrote that letter outlining all you've done with him. At least he already knows you are looking elsewhere. 

2girls - awesome beta congrats!!

AFM - My transfer day is tomorrow :wohoo: I'm really excited and nervous all rolled into one. I've been crazy busy studying for finals so at least I have a lot to keep me occupied. 2 final exams down and 5 more to go in the next two weeks :wacko: I'm supposed to be studying tonight for another final tomorrow morning but who can concentrate under these conditions? 

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hi:


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ooooo that's a good idea!!! Dare I do that too?? Or should I wait til fri. Ughhhh

If you can get in sooner than why not? :shrug:
Just be mindful of the different labs, you may not be able to use them for doubling times. I just want to know before the long weekend!

Is it normal to have cramps and back pain still?
Oh and my heart feels like it is going to jump out of my chest!


----------



## alicatt

Em!!! I'm so happy to hear you have your transfer tomorrow! After all you have been through you deserve a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em!!! I'm so happy to hear you have your transfer tomorrow! After all you have been through you deserve a BFP! :flower:

Aww thank you!! :hugs: It's been a long road that's for sure.

I'm so excited for you I can hardly stand it!! Can't wait to see that line get darker and darker :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em-yay for tom!!! That's exciting. Well maybe studying will help the day and wist time go by quicker!!!!

Ali- yes I don't blame you. If I do wait til fri I will get the results the same day so that's good. But yes it would be very hard to wait over the weekend!!!! And funny you ask that cause I have been up on my feet a lot today and kinda crampy off and on so dh told me to lay on the couch the rest of the evening. So I think it's normal to have cramps off and on. It's hard to remember from my previous pregnancy. Sooooo I'm not 100 percent sure


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em-yay for tom!!! That's exciting. Well maybe studying will help the day and wist time go by quicker!!!!
> 
> Ali- yes I don't blame you. If I do wait til fri I will get the results the same day so that's good. But yes it would be very hard to wait over the weekend!!!! And funny you ask that cause I have been up on my feet a lot today and kinda crampy off and on so dh told me to lay on the couch the rest of the evening. So I think it's normal to have cramps off and on. It's hard to remember from my previous pregnancy. Sooooo I'm not 100 percent sure

I think it is normal to feel that. I also feel like I have a tight ball in my belly. I know it can't be more than a microscopic bean, but I feel like it is the size of a golf ball!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - yay for transfer tomorrow :happydance: How many are you transferring?


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> So many exciting things happening on this thread!
> 
> Ali - yayy congratulations!! :yipee: That line is definitely getting darker :happydance: You are preggers!!!
> 
> Sweetness - welcome back! I remember you from the Nov/Dec thread. So excited for you congrats on the BFP! :happydance:
> 
> Sekky - yay for trigger on Wed! It won't be long now until ER!
> 
> Mo - good luck tomorrow :hugs: I bet it won't be a terrible conversation since he wrote that letter outlining all you've done with him. At least he already knows you are looking elsewhere.
> 
> 2girls - awesome beta congrats!!
> 
> AFM - My transfer day is tomorrow :wohoo: I'm really excited and nervous all rolled into one. I've been crazy busy studying for finals so at least I have a lot to keep me occupied. 2 final exams down and 5 more to go in the next two weeks :wacko: I'm supposed to be studying tonight for another final tomorrow morning but who can concentrate under these conditions?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! :hi:

Good Luck tomorrow Em...it's going to be great!!!


----------



## Turkey16

2girls1baby said:


> ok, ladies, 2nd Beta in:
> 
> 1520 whoa!
> P4: 46.5
> 
> 1st Beta 4 days ago was 303 and P4 was 52.4
> has anyone else out there had these numbers on their first 2 betas and had it NOT stick?

Amazing 2girls!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> I just tested again.. it's getting darker right?

Hey now Ali!!! Lookin' good girl!!! I'm thinking of you and crossing my fingers that your line gets darker & darker!! xo


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Babies hope you got a refund from DH. Congrats on a boy
> 
> Ali so happy your FS was able to get the order for ya
> 
> Mo good luck at your WTF appointment tomorrow hoping your RE understand
> 
> 2 girls great second beta. You are progressing nicely
> 
> First counting down to your official beta. It's Thursday right?
> 
> L4 how is second trimester treating you?
> 
> Edamame, turkey, ever and lotus hope you ladies are all fine
> 
> AFM two more days of stimm and I trigger on Wednesday. My left side has so many follies and that's why it hurts and I can't get the picture of the ovary out of my head. It so full of black cycles. hoping they get to the required size by Friday at retrieval

Thanks for thinking of me Sekky...I'm sure that your follies will be perfect for Friday, hopefully you can put up with the pain for just a lil' but longer, and SUPER-DUPER HOPEFULLY it'll all be well worth it when you get your BFP!!! Keep your eyes on the prize lady...you got this!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay for transfer day, Em!

Ali: I hope it keeps getting darker and darker. What day are you on?

2girls: awesome beta! There are lots of hurdles left, but so far, you're crushing them!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Yay for transfer day, Em!
> 
> Ali: I hope it keeps getting darker and darker. What day are you on?
> 
> 2girls: awesome beta! There are lots of hurdles left, but so far, you're crushing them!

I'm only 5dp5dt today!

When is your next beta?


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Ali!!! Hope you can get an early beta!!

Good luck tomorrow Em! Hope it goes perfectly! And good luck on your final. :)


----------



## sekky

So hard to keep up with this thread. Just 12 hours and I have 6 pages to read up.

Ali I can see a line on the 2nd and 3rd test. Fx it gets darker. Stick little bean stick. Will hope they agree to do you an early beta tomorrow

Ash and Em good luck at your transfer tomorrow. Hoping your embies turn out good.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

2girls, Great 2nd Beta :happydance: Very strong little bean you have! 

Babies yay for a Boy team Blue :wohoo:

Mo, Good luck with appt today hope it's not to emotional for you :hugs:

Sekky, Yay for triggering tomorrow ER is just around the corner yay! :happydance:

Em, Woo Hoo for Transfer you will be PUPO very soon :wohoo:

Ash, Transfer tomorrow :happydance: PUPO very soon

Ali, that line is getting darker yay! :happydance:

Edamame, Ever & Turkey hope you are all well :hugs:

L4, hope your 2nd trimester is going smoothly. Are you finding out the sex? If so when is your scan? :hugs:

Mells, Hows it going not long til transfer for you beginning of june am i right?yay! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well 

AFM, Had a lot of discomfort last night in my lower back and stomach hoping it was a nice big grwoing spurt for my follies 2 days till scan woo hoo! :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Thinking of everyone here. Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## sekky

Sandy not long to your check. Hoping they are growing nicely. Still surprised though that you have to wait so long to get checked.


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah it is a while but think I'm glad as at least when i do get checked they should be a decent size as will be day 8 of stims so means i don't get obessed with how they are growing and googling to see if the size is normal!!! xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies haven't been on this thread for a very long time. Im wondering if you could answer me a question?

Ive just been for my lining scan which was 9mm is this ok? nurse that it was fine but still worried its not good enough? Im having ET Friday if any thaw ok.
could any one give me heads up on any info you have on lining? thanks xx


----------



## Sandy83

Tinker, 9mm Is a good lining the general thickness for transfer is normally anything between 7mm and 13mm so looking good with a couple of days left to go :hugs: xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

sekky and sandy - thanks girls ! 

Em - let us know how the transfer went asap! 

sandy - I hope you did have a growth spurt last night :happydance: That would be awesome! 

sekky - how are you feeling?

tinker - I think 9 is good, I believe my doctor likes to see anything above 8. :hugs:

ali - have you tested again this morning?! I'm itching to line spot this morning! 

Mo - how are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ash thanks for asking! I'm good but I think I started af oday 10 days early??? The spotting is now heavier and red! I'll ask at my appt but that would make my luteal phase only 4 days?? Somethig weird is going on!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- I'm sure all your eggs are getting big! Discomfort is a great sign. 

Ash- yay for today!!!!

Em- same thing yay for today!! 

Ali- how's the test looking today, and how you feeling?

Mo- hmmmm red??? Maybe it's your body getting back to normal after being on all those hormones. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Yay for transfer day, Em!
> 
> Ali: I hope it keeps getting darker and darker. What day are you on?
> 
> 2girls: awesome beta! There are lots of hurdles left, but so far, you're crushing them!
> 
> I'm only 5dp5dt today!
> 
> When is your next beta?Click to expand...

Ali, I'm not sure if this question was for me...but my next beta is tomorrow. I guess I'm hoping for somewhere around 3040; that would be double in 48 hours.


----------



## 2girls1baby

tinkerbell197 said:


> Hi ladies haven't been on this thread for a very long time. Im wondering if you could answer me a question?
> 
> Ive just been for my lining scan which was 9mm is this ok? nurse that it was fine but still worried its not good enough? Im having ET Friday if any thaw ok.
> could any one give me heads up on any info you have on lining? thanks xx

9mm is good for still having 3 days left; don't worry.

and remember, after your transfers, pineapple, pineapple, pineapple!!!


----------



## FirstTry

My otd is tomorrow, 13dp5dt. Such a long wait! I emailed the nurse this morning with my 7dp5dt beta. Haven't heard anything yet. I feel like I'm going to get in trouble, which is ridiculous. I'm an adult and they work for me.


----------



## Babiesimready

Thanks Ladies! 
Its so hard to keep up with this thread...I leave for a day and I'm already 2 pages behind. I'm glad everything is working out for you ladies, and I cant wait for everyone to get their bfp.

Goodluck with transfer Ash and EM!
Sekky hope you get some great eggs tomorrow...fx'd 

L4 how is it going? I understand the surreal feeling, sometimes I have to pinch myself too, its like a dream. Are you using at home doppler? 

Alicat, Sweetness and 2girls congratulations!!! so happy for you ladies...Alicat I've been following you on here and you deserve this joy. Wishing you all ladies a H &H 9 months :dust:

Sandy its nice of you to have the shower for your sister...in 9 months it will be your turn :thumbup:

Edamame, Firsttry hope all is well.
will be checking and praying for everyone's progress. I believe in prayers as that was what helped me get here, it will happen for you ladies too soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I wish I could tell you what is going on with your body right now but all I can think of is that your body is just trying to get back to normal after everything it has been through ... hope yoi get some answers soon dear :hugs:

Sweet - thanks but my transfer isn't until tomorrow :) I can't wait though! 

First - :haha: I would feel the same way. You're an adult :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash-lol my bad there's a lot of things going on in this thread lol. Well good luck tom!!

First- dont feel like that. We pay them good money. Also did you just go to your primary to get it early?? I'm still debating on if I want to wait til fri :)


----------



## BabyD225

tinkerbell197 said:


> Hi ladies haven't been on this thread for a very long time. Im wondering if you could answer me a question?
> 
> Ive just been for my lining scan which was 9mm is this ok? nurse that it was fine but still worried its not good enough? Im having ET Friday if any thaw ok.
> could any one give me heads up on any info you have on lining? thanks xx

My lining was 8 the day of my ivf transfer and I got pregnant from it!!! Mine is never above 9 and they are never concerned.


----------



## L4hope

Ash and Em can't wait to hear your transfer updates!!

How are you doing Ali? On and off cramping and low back pain is totally normal! :)

Sandy, looking forward to seeing how many nice follies you are growing! Discomfort is definitely a good sign, just try to take it easy. 

Mo, hope your doctor has some insight into the bleeding. :hugs:

Babiesimready, I'm feeling great other than my allergies, how bout you? I wish I had an at home Doppler, but dh was highly against it. Do you have one? I definitely worry inbetween appts, but got to hear hb last week which made me feel better. As for finding out the sex, I forget who asked that, we are pretty sure we're going to wait and be surprised. The anatomy scan is in three weeks so definite decision will be then.


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> sweet - sorry I forgot to congratulate you on your pregnancy! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower: Transfer is on Wednesday and I can't wait!

Ash-- we're on the same schedule once again! Good luck with the transfer! Mine is on Friday! So exciting!


----------



## BabyD225

Ali- When I was pregnant I had cramps alllllll the time.. I thought something was wrong, but it was just our uterus stretching... Totally normal that things are progressing!:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ali where are you today :)


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Ali where are you today :)

mobaby- did you have your WTF appt yet?


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies :hi: 

Sorry I didn't have to work until noon today, so I slept in, and then decided to race to my PCP and have a BETA done. :haha: I know I'm :wacko: but I wanted to know and this way I will! Unfortunately their tests don't come back the same day so I won't know until tomorrow. I have an appt with my FS tomorrow for P4, but when the receptionist called she said 'bloodwork', so I guess they will do a HCG too? I hope! 

I have some more tests to look at. I used 3 different types this morning! :haha: I am not seeing any darkening of the tests though :shrug: I'm only 6dp5dt at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







photo (11).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody! Well it's been a week since we got the bad news, and I had my D&E follow-up appt. this morning...got through it without crying, and I was really happy to hear that everything looked good and was as it should be. Ovaries back to normal, lining nice & thin etc. now I'm waiting to get my HCG level from this morning's bloodwork. I asked doc if I could start running again (yes...immediately!) and I asked him if could finally give in to poor DH's advances (not til there's no more bleeding...hopefully only a couple more days...DH is losing it as I was too nervous throughout the pregnancy to do it!!!) I also asked if I could set up a "WTF" appt (as y'all call them) and he said of course...but I couldn't resist asking for a loose timeline as to when we can start again and I said "hopefully over the summer??" and he said "definitely!!!". THANK GOODNESS!! Do any of you guys have any wisdom to impart as to when I should be good to go? Any advice? I'm a teacher, so doing a fresh cycle over the summer would be divine compared to doing it while working...when the heck should I expect my period? This is all awfully confusing, but I am just so relieved that I can start again soon that it takes my breath away. Can't wait!!! 

Hope everybody is having a good day!


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> Babiesimready, I'm feeling great other than my allergies, how bout you? I wish I had an at home Doppler, but dh was highly against it. Do you have one? I definitely worry inbetween appts, but got to hear hb last week which made me feel better. As for finding out the sex, I forget who asked that, we are pretty sure we're going to wait and be surprised. The anatomy scan is in three weeks so definite decision will be then.

Oh I got one but I dont use it often...I was really scared last week so I got one and used it. I've been really sick with cold and I was afraid it would affect the baby, I heard his HB and I felt a bit less worried but I wont be using it too often.


----------



## alicatt

I just POAS only it was a digital.. I'm in utter shock.. 11DPO and a digital turns 'PREGNANT' :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> I just POAS only it was a digital.. I'm in utter shock.. 11DPO and a digital turns 'PREGNANT' :headspin:


YAY, ALI:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babiesimready

alicatt said:


> I just POAS only it was a digital.. I'm in utter shock.. 11DPO and a digital turns 'PREGNANT' :headspin:

:yipee::yipee:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats! Ali!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ali - yay! :happydance: All of your hard work paid off. Congratulations girl, happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay Ali!!!! Preg means your pregnant!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey how do i post a pic on here?


----------



## Em260

Congrats Ali!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey how do i post a pic on here?

When you are replying to a thread scroll down, you'll see a button that says '*Manage Attachments*' click that button, and a new window will appear. Then click '*choose file*', and select the photo. Then maximize the window and on the far right side you'll see an '*upload*' button. Click that and it will upload the picture. Then click 'close this window' and it will return you to this one and then just click submit!


----------



## Em260

Thanks for all of the good wishes! Everything went really well and we transferred one blast :). Wow, what an incredible experience that was. Very surreal to finally make it to transfer. It's been seven months since my first IVF. 

I got to see the embryo on the screen right before the embryologist brought it into the room and it was already hatching. I'm just so happy right now I can't stop smiling

I'm off to bed to get some rest. 

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/b1f6e851-8f76-412c-95d8-00d7b1d826a8.jpg


----------



## L4hope

Great news Ali!! :happydance:

Em that's great you had a smooth transfer with a beautiful blast! Snuggle in now little one!!!


----------



## sekky

Congrats Ali. Wishing you a H & H gestation period. Can't wait to hear your unofficial beta tomorrow.

Em nice looking blast. Sending you lot of sticky vibes. Get all the rest you need my lady


----------



## alicatt

Em that is fantastic news! :happydance: Stick little one stick!


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Congrats Ali. Wishing you a H & H gestation period. Can't wait to hear your unofficial beta tomorrow.
> 
> Em nice looking blast. Sending you lot of sticky vibes. Get all the rest you need my lady

I'll actually get both an unofficial and official test (I'll get today's unofficial and tomorrow I see the FS and I'm hoping they will do an official test)! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> I just POAS only it was a digital.. I'm in utter shock.. 11DPO and a digital turns 'PREGNANT' :headspin:

ABSOLUTELY AWESOME ALICATT!!!! Wooooooooot!! Really wonderful news...congrats!!


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Thanks for all of the good wishes! Everything went really well and we transferred one blast :). Wow, what an incredible experience that was. Very surreal to finally make it to transfer. It's been seven months since my first IVF.
> 
> I got to see the embryo on the screen right before the embryologist brought it into the room and it was already hatching. I'm just so happy right now I can't stop smiling
> 
> I'm off to bed to get some rest.
> 
> https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/b1f6e851-8f76-412c-95d8-00d7b1d826a8.jpg

Congrats Em!!! That's one good-lookin' blast! Awesome news...glad everything went well for you, now rest up!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey how do i post a pic on here
> 
> 
> Thanks!!Click to expand...


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey how do i post a pic on here?
> 
> When you are replying to a thread scroll down, you'll see a button that says '*Manage Attachments*' click that button, and a new window will appear. Then click '*choose file*', and select the photo. Then maximize the window and on the far right side you'll see an '*upload*' button. Click that and it will upload the picture. Then click 'close this window' and it will return you to this one and then just click submit!Click to expand...

This is my 7dp6dt. I think it looks darker then the bottom one in my pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- jealous lol ;)

Em- that's awesome!!!! Hatching is a grrrrrrrrreat thing!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, m so excited for you!!!!!!!!

Em, congrats on being PUPO!

Sweet, your lines are definitely getting darker!

Hi to everyone!

AFM, start Lupron on Sunday...almost there!


----------



## sekky

Sweetness your lines are getting darker. Friday is almost here.

Ali great. Looking forward to both tomorrow.

Mell yay you are almost there. Now time will fly


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Em! Random Thought: I'm a fan of natural sources of selenium to aid implantation. I read a study a while back on it. Mushrooms and brazil nuts have the highest concentration of selenium.

Sweetness: your line couldn't be much darker! Did you transfer 2?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - beautiful blast! Yay girl you're finally PUPO! :happydance: Congratulations! Now get some rest and let that bean snuggle in! 

sweet - GREAT lines. Wow, so dark! Congrats again! 

mells - yay for starting lupron, you are almost there :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Sweet - I agree your pic is great, your lines are getting darker! :wohoo:

Can't wait to see what our betas are!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

Yay Ali! Yay Em!


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - massive congrats!! That's brilliant brilliant news!!

Sweetness- fantastic - lines are getting darker and darker!

Em - yah for being PUPO!

Turkey - I pm'd you. 

Everyone else- hope you are all doing great! Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

ever - how are you doing ?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Ali!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:
Congratulations!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I transferred two. And now that I'm looking at it the preg line is just as dark as the control line. Was gunna cont to test til fri but don't think it gets darker. Maybe I can to just make sure it's not lighter?????

Em- just relax sit back. I did Bed rest for 3 days only got up to pee and now take it easy. Let them babies implant 

Ash-yay for tom! 


Ever- thanks. I hope they stay that dark! Will POAS til fri then no more :)
Ali- yes I'm sooooooooo ready for beta


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness. I know how you feel. I haven't tested since Saturday before I got my early beta results, but now I'm worried that maybe the pregnancy is failing and I should still be testing :wacko:


----------



## BabyD225

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness. I know how you feel. I haven't tested since Saturday before I got my early beta results, but now I'm worried that maybe the pregnancy is failing and I should still be testing :wacko:

Firsttry... why would the pregnancy be failing? Stay hopeful!!! xo


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Sweetness. I know how you feel. I haven't tested since Saturday before I got my early beta results, but now I'm worried that maybe the pregnancy is failing and I should still be testing :wacko:
> 
> Firsttry... why would the pregnancy be failing? Stay hopeful!!! xoClick to expand...

Yep!! I would stay positive.. PMA right? That is what I am doing here. If things go the way I want them to I will have an official BETA tomorrow then another on Friday and my 3rd on the following Tuesday. I wonder if my FS will go for that?

I'm sure everything is fine! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## mercyme

Ali, amazing!!!! Congrats!!!

Sweetness, your lines are so dark! Awesome!!

First, it's natural to feel that way but try not to get too down unless you have real information (like very low betas, slow heartbeat, etc). Good luck!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- its not failing. Don't think that way be positive. That's the only thoughts I'm thinking!! You will be fine

Mercy-thanks so much


----------



## Mells54

First, just relax and enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Ladies! So this thread exploded today! I am stocked for Ali! Em congrats on the beautiful blast :) Ash good luck tomorrow!! First: Relax! your beta was great!! Sweet: Your lines are amazing! Would not be one bit surprised if you have twinnies again :) 

Okay, so I did my appt today and it was very good! My RE was very informative I think and offered some solutions.... I am ashamed to say (why does my RE have to be some damn likable??).. BUT I think I am sticking with him to do the FET in July...He didnt even ask about the second opinion but did say something about my tolerance level with him...anyways...

So he thinks we should do FET with the two blasts. Mainly because one was thawed/refrozen so it may not be the best one out there so he doesnt think we would get twins putting both of these in but thinks putting 2 is a bit risky, but we would just hope to not get pg with twins (I'd still love it; my uterus maybe not; RE not so much). WHY do the FET vs do a full IVF 1) expensive. 2) It is not going to solve the issue of having embryos out there. We are going to have to use them at some point. He said if I was much older (5-6 years) he would recommend going straight to another IVF/PGS cycle. 3) Easier to do than the full FET. Okay, so I am game to do that BUT what will he change? So because of all the abnormal bleeding I have had since the D/C he wants to do a hysteroscopy to make sure I dont have anything wonky going on in there. And if it is clear then he will do an endometrial scratch biopsy at the time. He said there has been evidence the scratch biopsy enhances the success rate for reasons not understood just yet. Since I have met my deductible the hysteroscopy/biopsy would be no charge out of pocket. So we would do that on cycle day 10 and he would check my lining at that point to see how I do in a completely natrural cycle to see if it is going to work out to do a natural FET in July. We would do the scratch biopsy the cycle before the FET. Summary:
-hysteroscopy with scratch biopsy around June 10th.
-FET 2nd week of July with 2 blasts. (natural cycle; apparently I dont do well on the meds)
-If FET not successful then new RE to do full IVF cycle. 

I think this works better now since DH doesnt have a current job and its less expensive by a huge amount. 

As far as the mid cycle bleeding. Unknown. Hysteroscopy? Checked my estradiol today and P4: Estradiol 130 and P4 9.6 4dpo. So they said expect AF in 7-10 days. Bleeding not related to hormonal imbalance. Not AF. So thats it. I expected to be leaving my RE; now I want to give him the benefit of doubt and do the FET.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- glad to hear that the bleeding wasn't from the hormones also glad tomhearbeverythingnwent well. I think it's great to do FET before another IVF. Its sooooooo much more less invasive.


----------



## mercyme

Mo, your plan sounds very sensible. I'm glad your RE is giving you something new (the scratch thing) to help move things forward. While I know success rates tend to be lower than fresh cycle, it's still a good option & works for a lot of people. 2 is so much better than one for FET -- and if you get twins, well, I kinda felt I'd rather have twins than no baby at all. (Not to make light of the possible complications of twins). I'm excited for you. You sound so much better than you did a few weeks ago. You seem like one of those people who are action oriented & are happier with a plan & a goal. Good luck!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Actually both of the clinics I have seen have higher rates with FETs now...60-70%. 

The issue with twins is my uterus is not normal so it would be more like I was carrying 3-4 babies but I have researched it and many women with a unicornate uterus have had twins with no issues so I would not be too upset :)


----------



## L4hope

Mo I have heard success rates are higher with FET and given I'm an FET success I am a firm believer!! On top of that, I also had the endo biopsy done the cycle before so also believe in whatever magic it does to the uterus. Excited for you to have your FET! I think it's a good plan for you to give this cycle a chance with your old re before you move on.


----------



## alicatt

Mo.. sounds like a great plan to me! I'm not sure whether the uterine biopsy, the FET or the IVIg helped me, or maybe just the embryos? :shrug:
I do know that something implanted! It's still early though.. so time will tell if this bean will stick. I hope that this new plan gives you a better understanding of what is going on, and gives you your miracle baby!

AFM.. anyone else having crazy cold feet at night? Last few nights I've had to wear socks to bed! I am also having some serious sniffles, I hope it's just allergies!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali- OMG. Woohoo congrats hun..w.were u having symptoms?

Mo - ur plan sounds really good....good luck.

Em - that's just beautiful...congrats


----------



## Turkey16

everhopeful said:


> Ali - massive congrats!! That's brilliant brilliant news!!
> 
> Sweetness- fantastic - lines are getting darker and darker!
> 
> Em - yah for being PUPO!
> 
> Turkey - I pm'd you.
> 
> Everyone else- hope you are all doing great! Xx

Thanks ever! Lots of excitement on this thread today...I just assumed no one even saw my post...really helped to see that pm. Thanks again!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Ali - massive congrats!! That's brilliant brilliant news!!
> 
> Sweetness- fantastic - lines are getting darker and darker!
> 
> Em - yah for being PUPO!
> 
> Turkey - I pm'd you.
> 
> Everyone else- hope you are all doing great! Xx
> 
> Thanks ever! Lots of excitement on this thread today...I just assumed no one even saw my post...really helped to see that pm. Thanks again!Click to expand...

So sorry Turkey, I did miss your post earlier :( Unfortunately I have never been pregnant or had a MC or D&C. I'm glad ever was able to help! That is what I love about this thread. So many women and collectively we hold a lot of knowledge and can offer each other so much support! I hope you are doing better now!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali- OMG. Woohoo congrats hun..w.were u having symptoms?
> 
> Mo - ur plan sounds really good....good luck.
> 
> Em - that's just beautiful...congrats

I have been having symptoms, I just didn't realize it!

- cold feet at night
- pressure in my abdomen making it uncomfortable to sleep 1/2 lying on my belly or wear pants that put pressure on your lower abdomen.
- sore nipples (sorry TMI)
- aversion to truck fumes (diesel) or just poorly tuned ones
- vivid dreams
- emotional

They all started on Sat/Sun of this past weekend when I was 3/4dp5dt. 

I'm still having light cramping, pulling, tugging in my uterus. But the AF like cramps have pretty much gone away, my lower back is still a little sore on occasion too. 

I researched the cold feet thing and apparently it's a sign I'm having a boy! Also my Chinese signs result said boy too. :shrug:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Good luck today Ash :hugs: You will be PUPO very soon. 

Ali, Woo Hoo for digital test can't wait to see your beta numbers, yay for symptons sounding good :happydance:

Mo, sounds like you have a plan in place and sure this FET will be your forever baby :hug:

Turkey, Glad ever was able topm you and help as Ali said wish i could of helped but never been throught that. Glad D&C went as well as can be expected :hugs: Fx'd for cycling in the summer 

Babyd, Friday is almost here :happydance:

Mells, yay for sunday almost there :happydance:

Sweetness, that is a lovely dark line looking forward to your beta result :hugs:

First, As the other ladies have said lots of PMA you are PREGNANT enjoy :hugs:

Sekky, Trigger today :happydance: Are you back for a scan today? 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, Sorry if i've missed anyone out who has appt or scan's today :hugs:

AFM, 1 more day till follicle scan woo hoo!!!! :wohoo: Hoping they will be nice and big and ER can go ahead next wednesday :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck today ash!!!!!


----------



## mercyme

MoBaby said:


> Actually both of the clinics I have seen have higher rates with FETs now...60-70%.
> 
> The issue with twins is my uterus is not normal so it would be more like I was carrying 3-4 babies but I have researched it and many women with a unicornate uterus have had twins with no issues so I would not be too upset :)

Yikes! Well, I hope that either way your uterus cooperates!!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl today ash!! Can't wait to hear about your embies :)


----------



## alicatt

Ash.. in a few more hours you'll be PUPO!


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Good luck today Ash :hugs: You will be PUPO very soon.
> 
> Ali, Woo Hoo for digital test can't wait to see your beta numbers, yay for symptons sounding good :happydance:
> 
> Mo, sounds like you have a plan in place and sure this FET will be your forever baby :hug:
> 
> Turkey, Glad ever was able topm you and help as Ali said wish i could of helped but never been throught that. Glad D&C went as well as can be expected :hugs: Fx'd for cycling in the summer
> 
> Babyd, Friday is almost here :happydance:
> 
> Mells, yay for sunday almost there :happydance:
> 
> Sweetness, that is a lovely dark line looking forward to your beta result :hugs:
> 
> First, As the other ladies have said lots of PMA you are PREGNANT enjoy :hugs:
> 
> Sekky, Trigger today :happydance: Are you back for a scan today?
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, Sorry if i've missed anyone out who has appt or scan's today :hugs:
> 
> AFM, 1 more day till follicle scan woo hoo!!!! :wohoo: Hoping they will be nice and big and ER can go ahead next wednesday :hugs: xx

Thanks sandy. Had the scan this am and it seems no trigger today. Waiting for my FS to call with her decision. The tech said I may likely do one more day of stim so I get more matured follies from the left. So waiting :coffee:

First - relax and enjoy been preggers.

Ali sorry about your cold feet. When do you get your unofficial beta? Also praying you FS agrees to do an early beta

Lucie - how are you feeling now dearie? Hope your cold is gone

Ash - all the best today at your transfer.:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

sekky - sorry you're possibly not triggering tonight :hugs: They are doing what's best though I'm sure! You're in my thoughts today, make sure you let us know when you get the final decision. :hugs:

ali - Digital pregnant! Woohoo :happydance: Seriously I am so happy for you, that's amazing! 

Mo - I agree with you, I wouldn't worry too much about your unicornuate (sp?) uterus. Like you said, some women go on to have healthy twin pregnancies and it's not even guaranteed that they'll both stick. :hugs: Can't wait for you to get started! 

Thanks everyone, I can't wait. I'm doing some homework to pass the time now but I really can't wait for that phone call about what time to go in! :happydance: I'm a little nervous to find out how many made it to day 5 but I'm trying to stay optimistic. My OH and I are betting on about 4-5 that are of decent/good quality.


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, sorry to hear you aren't triggering tonight but it's better to wait a day knowing you could get more mature eggs. Thinking of you :hugs: let us know what the decision form you FS is. 

Ash fx'd you get 4-5 at a min :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Turkey - I'm so sorry I didn't see your post yesterday. :hugs: I just got on here really quick to post and didn't do any personals. I had a D&C at 10 weeks and it took about 6 weeks for AF to return. I wasn't cycling with a RE at the time so I have no idea how long the RE might make you wait but my reg ob/gyn said one cycle before we could try again. 

Mo - wow, sounds like it was a great meeting :thumbup: My RE said he's seeing much higher success rates with FETs. 

Ash - good luck today!! Yay can't wait to hear your update!

Ali - good luck with your beta today! 

Mells - yay for getting started! 

Sandy - sounds like everything is going well. ER will be here soon!

Sekky - sorry no trigger :(. I had that happen to me the second cycle. It's better though since you want to get as many mature as possible. 

First - I'm sorry you're worried :hugs: I think it's only natural to feel that way. When is your next beta?

Sorry if I missed anyone this thread is moving so fast lately!

AFM - Still can't believe I'm PUPO :). I'm staying home today to rest and praying my little one is implanting [-o&lt;


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - great idea I have been home since my transfer on Monday.


Ali - those are great symptoms and u might be having 2 boys  

Ash - god Lock today hun....

Sandy - I hope u can stay on schedule also.

AFM - slight cramps today but I don't know if its my ovaries or not.


----------



## Em260

ttcbaby117 said:


> Em - great idea I have been home since my transfer on Monday.
> 
> 
> Ali - those are great symptoms and u might be having 2 boys
> 
> Ash - god Lock today hun....
> 
> Sandy - I hope u can stay on schedule also.
> 
> AFM - slight cramps today but I don't know if its my ovaries or not.

Cramping is a promising sign! :happydance: I wish I could stay home the rest of the week but hopefully today will be enough.


----------



## L4hope

Turkey sorry I missed your post! Sounds like you got your answers though. I hear ya about wanting to cycle in the summer being a teacher. I am too and was so excited that we were going to be able to do ivf last summer. Little did I know it would take 4transfers before it took. But that's one lesson this teaches us...you can plan all you want, but it will happen in its own time when it's meant to be. Good luck this summer!

Ash can't wait for your update! 

Gotta run girls but hi to all!


----------



## alicatt

UGH.. my FS office can be so pig headed! :wacko:
I go in there all happy and ready to show them my digital positive and they immediately yell at me for testing early and take the wind out of my sails! :growlmad: I'm like you guys are nuts if you think I'm going to wait until Tuesday to get my first BETA! 
Then my FS wants to talk to me about IVIg and how important it is to do 4 weeks after the last one. FINE. I'm good with that IF I'M PREGNANT! LOL.
I'm not going to spend $5K on another IVIg unless I am, that is just silly! 
Well I just got a call back from my FS office and they were like.. I'm sorry, you are right that makes sense and we're adding the BETA to your bloods today, and want you to come in on Friday as well! :happydance: I guess they realized I had a point! :thumbup: The physician assistant was really funny, she kept warning me that the beta will be low, and I said I'm fine with that, it is early, it should be low! I would be surprised if it was over 40!

So I will get the results of 2 BETAs today! The one from my regular Dr's office and the one from my FS office!!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

It's so hard to keep up with all the progress!
Ash, good luck!
All the ladies with beans, I'm hoping they stick!
Everyone stimming, hoping for an abundance of mature eggs for you!
I'll post my 3rd beta results this afternoon when I get the call!


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> It's so hard to keep up with all the progress!
> Ash, good luck!
> All the ladies with beans, I'm hoping they stick!
> Everyone stimming, hoping for an abundance of mature eggs for you!
> I'll post my 3rd beta results this afternoon when I get the call!

I hope that they are nice and high! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> UGH.. my FS office can be so pig headed! :wacko:
> I go in there all happy and ready to show them my digital positive and they immediately yell at me for testing early and take the wind out of my sails! :growlmad: I'm like you guys are nuts if you think I'm going to wait until Tuesday to get my first BETA!
> Then my FS wants to talk to me about IVIg and how important it is to do 4 weeks after the last one. FINE. I'm good with that IF I'M PREGNANT! LOL.
> I'm not going to spend $5K on another IVIg unless I am, that is just silly!
> Well I just got a call back from my FS office and they were like.. I'm sorry, you are right that makes sense and we're adding the BETA to your bloods today, and want you to come in on Friday as well! :happydance: I guess they realized I had a point! :thumbup: The physician assistant was really funny, she kept warning me that the beta will be low, and I said I'm fine with that, it is early, it should be low! I would be surprised if it was over 40!
> 
> So I will get the results of 2 BETAs today! The one from my regular Dr's office and the one from my FS office!!!

Oh wow I can't believe they yelled at you that's so ridiculous!! Good that they are doing them now but it shouldn't have been such a struggle. Fx for a strong number!!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> UGH.. my FS office can be so pig headed! :wacko:
> I go in there all happy and ready to show them my digital positive and they immediately yell at me for testing early and take the wind out of my sails! :growlmad: I'm like you guys are nuts if you think I'm going to wait until Tuesday to get my first BETA!
> Then my FS wants to talk to me about IVIg and how important it is to do 4 weeks after the last one. FINE. I'm good with that IF I'M PREGNANT! LOL.
> I'm not going to spend $5K on another IVIg unless I am, that is just silly!
> Well I just got a call back from my FS office and they were like.. I'm sorry, you are right that makes sense and we're adding the BETA to your bloods today, and want you to come in on Friday as well! :happydance: I guess they realized I had a point! :thumbup: The physician assistant was really funny, she kept warning me that the beta will be low, and I said I'm fine with that, it is early, it should be low! I would be surprised if it was over 40!
> 
> So I will get the results of 2 BETAs today! The one from my regular Dr's office and the one from my FS office!!!
> 
> Oh wow I can't believe they yelled at you that's so ridiculous!! Good that they are doing them now but it shouldn't have been such a struggle. Fx for a strong number!!Click to expand...

Thanks Em! Yes I was pretty upset when I left the office, they were borderline rude and mean. I think sometimes they forget that we're going through this for the first time, and that we are scared and excited and it is all new to us! At least the Physician Assistant understands me :)


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> UGH.. my FS office can be so pig headed! :wacko:
> I go in there all happy and ready to show them my digital positive and they immediately yell at me for testing early and take the wind out of my sails! :growlmad: I'm like you guys are nuts if you think I'm going to wait until Tuesday to get my first BETA!
> Then my FS wants to talk to me about IVIg and how important it is to do 4 weeks after the last one. FINE. I'm good with that IF I'M PREGNANT! LOL.
> I'm not going to spend $5K on another IVIg unless I am, that is just silly!
> Well I just got a call back from my FS office and they were like.. I'm sorry, you are right that makes sense and we're adding the BETA to your bloods today, and want you to come in on Friday as well! :happydance: I guess they realized I had a point! :thumbup: The physician assistant was really funny, she kept warning me that the beta will be low, and I said I'm fine with that, it is early, it should be low! I would be surprised if it was over 40!
> 
> So I will get the results of 2 BETAs today! The one from my regular Dr's office and the one from my FS office!!!
> 
> Oh wow I can't believe they yelled at you that's so ridiculous!! Good that they are doing them now but it shouldn't have been such a struggle. Fx for a strong number!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Em! Yes I was pretty upset when I left the office, they were borderline rude and mean. I think sometimes they forget that we're going through this for the first time, and that we are scared and excited and it is all new to us! At least the Physician Assistant understands me :)Click to expand...

I'm sorry you had to endure this, Ali. My old nurse would behave like that, so I switched. But I was still afraid I would get in trouble re my early beta this cycle. I'm so happy for you that they agreed to do your beta today! Good luck!

My OTD is today, results should be in some time btw 2-7pm. (what's the emoticon for praying?)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wow this thread has moved a lot sorry if I miss anyone

Ali-first YOU are the patient they work for YOU completely unacceptable. Being a nurse and stubborn imnpretty head strong and normallybgetvmy way ;). Well glad you are getting two!!!! (jealous ;) ) I could have moved mine up but decided this cycleneverythingbisnin the Lords hand and doing things as imnasked to because I know I'm having a healthy baby this time. And if your test say preg your preg..... Just saying. Congrats and don't let anyone doubt your excitement. 

Ash- I'm waiting for the report  anxiously that is. Take it easy a couple days if you can!!!! Oh and I ate pineapple this time I liked it. 

First- how are you doing? Also don't let Santan fill your head with bad thoughts last time he was always there. This time if I get a slight worry I think about all the good things how my preg is going to be great and me holding my babybetc and it literally takes alllll my worries away. I have been way positive this time and it's been soooooo much easier

Lotus- how are you doing as well

Turkey- sorry i must have missed your post as well. You should have just reported it. 

Em- cont to relax and take it easy. I think mine implanted on day 1 or 2 as I got my first real positive at 4dp6dt ( top test in pic )

2girls- how you feeling? Any symptoms and how many dpt are you?????

Ttc- cramps are a great sign. I also had a fullness feeling or a pressure in my uterus both times I have been preg . Your on your way to a BFP

Mell's- glad your finally getting started. Time flys by until the wait that it lol. 

Sekky- sorry you couldn't trigger. But they want everyone thing to be perfect ESP since its so pricey and very in depth. The wait will pay off

Sandy- nit too much longer and er will be here before you know it!!!!!!!:)


----------



## alicatt

I'm sure it will be perfect First! [-o&lt; I'll send a prayer for you :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: the time btw my D&C and my first FET was 2 months and 3 weeks. But it varies based on when AF shows up. I think my timing was about standard for my RE. My RE does 2-2.5 weeks of BCPs before starting the FET meds, but other REs might skip this step. I hope that helps.

I remember trying to figure out the same thing when I was in your shoes. Giant :hugs:! It will happen :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Yesterday's BETA result: 25. Looking at this chart: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Shows median at 11 DPO is 24, so I'm right on track! :thumbup:

I should have today's BETA in about 2-3 hours. [-o&lt; that it is higher than 25. I know I can't use it to figure doubling, but I can at least hope that it is higher than 25!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali. That's wonderful. I


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali. That's wonderful. I

How are you feeling?


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness, I'm 18 days post-transfer, and yes, I have symptoms...ones I wouldn't normally think of having. I've had the same symptoms for 8 days now, and they include sore hips (which I googled is the result of Relaxin), itchy hands, mild nausea (but nothing accupressure wristbands can't handle), faster heart rate, mottled skin, a few more veins popping up across my chest, but luckily my ravenous appetite has slowed down! oh, and I'm always sweating, and of course, the occasional pinches and twists down there! I think that about covers it. Yesterday and today, I'm feeling almost no symptoms, except faster pulse and some pinching...I really hope everything's ok. Also, I found out that one of my best friends is pregnant, too...only one day ahead of me in her pregnancy! So glad I have someone in person to share the experience with:)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Sweetness- I am well. I've been doing a ton of yoga and eating a mostly plant-based diet, which is helping me get my body back into shape after nearly a year of not working out consistently (or eating healthy options consistently) due to surgeries, cycles, moving, happiness, and sadness... I feel pretty good now. I had a bit of a freak out last night, though. My phone is my only Internet access (hotspot) and it turned off and would not turn back on. I'm not super familiar with AZ yet, and I couldn't look up the location/phone number of an Apple Store, so thankfully, I remembered how to get to a mall where I had seen an apple store. Whew! It was a simple fix, and now I'm enjoying some retail therapy. :winkwink:


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Ali! That's wonderful!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Congrats, Ali! That's wonderful!

When will you hear about yours? What is your DPO/DPT?

OOPS.. I just read up and saw that you should have yours soon! YAY!!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Ali, I'm excited to hear your results! I'm sure they went up, but don't worry if they didn't double...it usually takes 2-3 days I read, and you only went yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to hear the next number! XO &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Yesterday's BETA result: 25. Looking at this chart: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> Shows median at 11 DPO is 24, so I'm right on track! :thumbup:
> 
> I should have today's BETA in about 2-3 hours. [-o&lt; that it is higher than 25. I know I can't use it to figure doubling, but I can at least hope that it is higher than 25!

Perfect Ali!! Can't wait to hear the next one!! Are you going to be checking for doubling with both betas?? Like will you go to both offices for second tests?? Info-overload!!! Just what we gals crave most!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday's BETA result: 25. Looking at this chart: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> Shows median at 11 DPO is 24, so I'm right on track! :thumbup:
> 
> I should have today's BETA in about 2-3 hours. [-o&lt; that it is higher than 25. I know I can't use it to figure doubling, but I can at least hope that it is higher than 25!
> 
> Perfect Ali!! Can't wait to hear the next one!! Are you going to be checking for doubling with both betas?? Like will you go to both offices for second tests?? Info-overload!!! Just what we gals crave most!!! So happy for you!!Click to expand...

LOL.. :haha: No I don't think I will do that! I'll just wait for my 'true' doubling on Friday. I hope! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

2girls- that's awesome!! It's always niceto go through something with somebody no matter what!! And the occasional pinches are are great sign. It's your uterus starting tongetvready to stretch!!!!!!

Lotus- oh gosh talk about gaining weight through all thissssssss. It's terible. Before IVF hormones etc I was 130 and now I'm 145 eeeeeek! Before this embryo transfer I did get down to 140 but now I'm not try anymore. I think it's great to lose weight before. Even with just the 5 I lost I felt better whih I thnk helped. And I hate being some place I have no idea where to go. And I'm jealous would love to go shopping!! Well I am tonight but for groceries. That does count lol

Ali-that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ooooo I did just wake up from a nap and had a Cary dream. I had a dream we were getting our US and the tech informed us we were having triplets!!! It was a very vivid dream and some weird parts ....... Crazy. I will be happy with any anything but triplets would make me take a few deep breaths


----------



## FirstTry

I can't get DH on the phone, so you guys are the first to know...today's beta on 13dp5dt is 1,157!!! Doubling rate since 7dp5dt = 39.4 hours.

For my mc, my beta was only 75 at 13dp5dt.

So far so good :wohoo:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay first!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> I can't get DH on the phone, so you guys are the first to know...today's beta on 13dp5dt is 1,157!!! Doubling rate since 7dp5dt = 39.4 hours.
> 
> For my mc, my beta was only 75 at 13dp5dt.
> 
> So far so good :wohoo:

YIPPPEE!!! That sounds amazing!


----------



## sekky

Amazing news first. You've got a comfortable little bean in there.

Ali good number considering where you are past transfer. Waiting for the one from FS office.

Thanks ladies. So one more day of med and I trigger tomorrow. So ER is definitely Saturday in the am. Should I be concerned that my left ovary doesn't hurt as much anymore?


----------



## sekky

Ash thinking of you. Hope your transfer goes smooth. Here's to praying you have some nice blast to freeze

Em believe it you are PUPO with a hatching blast. Hahahaha


----------



## 2girls1baby

Holy crap, First! that's so great! did you get your progesterone levels as well?


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: no, there's nothing to worry about. The follies are still there, even if you're not feeling them right now. Congrats on triggering!

2girls: no, they didn't tell me anything about progesterone, so I assume it's fine.

Em: I'm feeling this one is going to be the one for you!

Ash: good luck :thumbup:


----------



## 2girls1baby

sekky said:


> Amazing news first. You've got a comfortable little bean in there.
> 
> Ali good number considering where you are past transfer. Waiting for the one from FS office.
> 
> Thanks ladies. So one more day of med and I trigger tomorrow. So ER is definitely Saturday in the am. Should I be concerned that my left ovary doesn't hurt as much anymore?

sekky, Don't worry...your body acclimates to pain, that's all


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> Sekky: no, there's nothing to worry about. The follies are still there, even if you're not feeling them right now. Congrats on triggering!
> 
> 2girls: no, they didn't tell me anything about progesterone, so I assume it's fine.
> 
> Em: I'm feeling this one is going to be the one for you!
> 
> Ash: good luck :thumbup:

I'm sure it is, or they would have told you! I just always ask because I'm a worrier!


----------



## alicatt

Hmm.. 
Tuesday Beta: 25
Wednesday Beta: 34

It is doubling at 49.59 hours. So a little under the norm, but not that far off. Plus as I have said.. we can't compare 2 separate labs. I will say though that I was hoping it would be a little higher.. like closer to 40. Oh well... Now I just have to hope that it doubles by Friday!


----------



## FirstTry

49.6 is darn close to 48 and, as you said, different labs. I assume you calculated in the exact time each blood draw was done (a couple hours can make a difference)? Hoping Friday's number is strong!


----------



## L4hope

Yay First!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay first and alli


----------



## L4hope

Ali it's early and I think you'll see a nice doubling beta Friday! I think this waiting is almost harder than the tww. Hang in there!


----------



## Edamame

Yay first and Ali! First, will you have another beta done? Ali, don't worry until Friday, you can't compare these really!

Sekky- so glad you get to trigger tomorrow- looking forward to hearing your count on Saturday. 

Ash, hope everything went well today!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone.. I'm really still reeling from getting a BFP :bfp:
This is my first ever in my entire life! 
Of course I want to see it be successful, but right now I can say definitively, that I have made if further this time than I have ever before! :thumbup:
I'm going to have acupuncture tonight, and I have a work from home day tomorrow, and then BETA on Friday morning. So I'm hoping that it will fly by!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok ladies this was my last FRER test. So no more til my beta. But I'm glad cause I only held my June for like 3 hours. The hcg line is darker then te control line!!! So I'm pretty stoked!!! This is 8dp6dt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. I did my last menopur shot on the side with the smaller follies. Hoping it helps them grow LOL


----------



## sekky

Ali holding my breath for Friday. Hope you can get the numbers you can actually compare with. Enjoy your moment of getting a BFP

Great line sweetness. Fx for beta. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> Hmm..
> Tuesday Beta: 25
> Wednesday Beta: 34
> 
> It is doubling at 49.59 hours. So a little under the norm, but not that far off. Plus as I have said.. we can't compare 2 separate labs. I will say though that I was hoping it would be a little higher.. like closer to 40. Oh well... Now I just have to hope that it doubles by Friday!

Ali, don't worry...the norm is 48-72 hours, so you're actually at the very fast end of the norm so that's great!


----------



## 2girls1baby

ok, ladies, 3rd beta in:
2869; Progesterone: 51

so my doubling time went from 41.26 hours to 53.47 hours; I think they slow down when they get higher, right? I hope so. My nurse sounded so blah on the phone so I thought that was a bad number, but she reassured me that they are doing what they should. She said to pick a day next week...Tuesday-Thurs for my first ultrasound! Of course I'm picking Tuesday! I'll keep you updated, hopefully with a pic!


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Ali holding my breath for Friday. Hope you can get the numbers you can actually compare with. Enjoy your moment of getting a BFP
> 
> Great line sweetness. Fx for beta. Is it Friday yet?

Looks like we are all anxiously awaiting Friday! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> I can't get DH on the phone, so you guys are the first to know...today's beta on 13dp5dt is 1,157!!! Doubling rate since 7dp5dt = 39.4 hours.
> 
> For my mc, my beta was only 75 at 13dp5dt.
> 
> So far so good :wohoo:

Amazing!!!!! Congrats First!!!


----------



## Turkey16

2girls1baby said:


> ok, ladies, 3rd beta in:
> 2869; Progesterone: 51
> 
> so my doubling time went from 41.26 hours to 53.47 hours; I think they slow down when they get higher, right? I hope so. My nurse sounded so blah on the phone so I thought that was a bad number, but she reassured me that they are doing what they should. She said to pick a day next week...Tuesday-Thurs for my first ultrasound! Of course I'm picking Tuesday! I'll keep you updated, hopefully with a pic!

I think you are just fine 2girls!! Congrats!!! Can't wait to hear how ultrasound goes!!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Hmm..
> Tuesday Beta: 25
> Wednesday Beta: 34
> 
> It is doubling at 49.59 hours. So a little under the norm, but not that far off. Plus as I have said.. we can't compare 2 separate labs. I will say though that I was hoping it would be a little higher.. like closer to 40. Oh well... Now I just have to hope that it doubles by Friday!

Try not to get caught up in the numbers...you said yourself to take the diff labs into account. I'm certain you'll see a gorgeous, right-on-target doubling at your "legit second beta" on Friday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali. Ur right different labs and I believe even with that still within the norm. Congrats. I am doing ok thanks. It's nice being pupo but I already find myself dreading the testing. I wanna know but don't at the same time. 

First. Awesome numbers hun


----------



## FirstTry

This seems like such a big week for everyone, from ERs to ETs to betas! Fingers crossed that we all have our miracles.

I have another beta on Friday. And I think another after that, from what the nurse said.


----------



## sekky

Any news ash?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from lunch, went there after the transfer. 

It's not horrible news but it's not great IMO either. 6 were still growing by today which is the great news. Bad news, they were all growing slowly which they weren't too pleased with. We transferred two, they only gave me the grading on one and said the other wasn't too far behind. One was a 4BD blast and the other was not yet a blast but was about to get there doc said. So .... I'm really upset that I'm 25 and seem to be getting ... shitty quality embryos. I don't know what to do at this point. I'm trying to stay positive but it's a tad bit hard at the moment. Thanks girls for all of your support, it means a lot to me and I appreciate it! 

Ali - great beta! I think you're definitely going to get your forever baby don't worry! 

First - great beta also! Woohoo, maybe twins?

2girls - congrats on your beta and definitely post a picture on Tuesday after your u/s!


----------



## 2girls1baby

ashknowsbest said:


> I just got back from lunch, went there after the transfer.
> 
> It's not horrible news but it's not great IMO either. 6 were still growing by today which is the great news. Bad news, they were all growing slowly which they weren't too pleased with. We transferred two, they only gave me the grading on one and said the other wasn't too far behind. One was a 4BD blast and the other was not yet a blast but was about to get there doc said. So .... I'm really upset that I'm 25 and seem to be getting ... shitty quality embryos. I don't know what to do at this point. I'm trying to stay positive but it's a tad bit hard at the moment. Thanks girls for all of your support, it means a lot to me and I appreciate it!
> 
> Ali - great beta! I think you're definitely going to get your forever baby don't worry!
> 
> First - great beta also! Woohoo, maybe twins?
> 
> 2girls - congrats on your beta and definitely post a picture on Tuesday after your u/s!

Ash, try not to worry; quality can actually improve as they grow and divide; that's what I was told, and that's what happened to mine. Now, go get yourself a pineapple; it helps implantation, particularly the core...REST and try not to google everything to death the next few days:) you're in my thoughts


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash-yes try not to worry I know easier said then done. Def get pineapple and relax only get up to pee. No exercise. And once they embryos are inside they will grow etc due to our body's hormones


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from lunch, went there after the transfer.
> 
> It's not horrible news but it's not great IMO either. 6 were still growing by today which is the great news. Bad news, they were all growing slowly which they weren't too pleased with. We transferred two, they only gave me the grading on one and said the other wasn't too far behind. One was a 4BD blast and the other was not yet a blast but was about to get there doc said. So .... I'm really upset that I'm 25 and seem to be getting ... shitty quality embryos. I don't know what to do at this point. I'm trying to stay positive but it's a tad bit hard at the moment. Thanks girls for all of your support, it means a lot to me and I appreciate it!
> 
> Ali - great beta! I think you're definitely going to get your forever baby don't worry!
> 
> First - great beta also! Woohoo, maybe twins?
> 
> 2girls - congrats on your beta and definitely post a picture on Tuesday after your u/s!
> 
> Ash, try not to worry; quality can actually improve as they grow and divide; that's what I was told, and that's what happened to mine. Now, go get yourself a pineapple; it helps implantation, particularly the core...REST and try not to google everything to death the next few days:) you're in my thoughtsClick to expand...

I agree. Reading the IVF success stories thread, it seems that just as many lower rated embies become healthy babies as highly rated ones. Try to stay positive. It's in fate's hands now.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ali and First - congrats on your betas!!!! :happydance:

Sweetness - such a string line for so early. Twins??? :shrug:

Ash - fingers crossed your embryos continue to develop and you get a few frosties. But fingers crossed more that you don't need them cause you're now PUPO with your forever baby!!

Em - how are you doing?


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> I just got back from lunch, went there after the transfer.
> 
> It's not horrible news but it's not great IMO either. 6 were still growing by today which is the great news. Bad news, they were all growing slowly which they weren't too pleased with. We transferred two, they only gave me the grading on one and said the other wasn't too far behind. One was a 4BD blast and the other was not yet a blast but was about to get there doc said. So .... I'm really upset that I'm 25 and seem to be getting ... shitty quality embryos. I don't know what to do at this point. I'm trying to stay positive but it's a tad bit hard at the moment. Thanks girls for all of your support, it means a lot to me and I appreciate it!
> 
> Ali - great beta! I think you're definitely going to get your forever baby don't worry!
> 
> First - great beta also! Woohoo, maybe twins?
> 
> 2girls - congrats on your beta and definitely post a picture on Tuesday after your u/s!

Think positive Ash!!! Slow & steady wins the race...I'm pulling for you and sending sticky, sticky, sticky vibes!


----------



## Anxiously

Wow it's so heartening to see so many :bfp:!!! Congrats to all you ladies!


----------



## MoBaby

I need to catch up!! Will do so soon... Food time now! I was so busy I have not eaten all day!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash. I am feeling positive for you though I know you are not. Praying those envies latch on and grow hun


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ash. I am feeling positive for you though I know you are not. Praying those envies latch on and grow hun

Me too! I am praying for your embryos too! Come on little ones stick!


----------



## Mells54

Wow! So much to catch up on! I hope the BFP train keeps rolling...
Ali, sweetness,2 girls...great lines and numbers
Ash, it's out of your hands at this point (terrible feeling, I know) but relax and just enjoy being PUPO. I can't remember how many you said fertilized out of your 25 eggs?

To everyone, fx'd we can all ride on the BFP train soon!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lotus- oh gosh talk about gaining weight through all thissssssss. It's terible. Before IVF hormones etc I was 130 and now I'm 145 eeeeeek! Before this embryo transfer I did get down to 140 but now I'm not try anymore. I think it's great to lose weight before. Even with just the 5 I lost I felt better whih I thnk helped. And I hate being some place I have no idea where to go. And I'm jealous would love to go shopping!! Well I am tonight but for groceries. That does count lol

I agree, I want to lose the weight now because once I start the next IVF cycle, I will not be trying to lose weight, just eating healthy. I'm being a bit more strict at the moment. I've been so lucky to have the map feature on my phone to help me find my way around. I would have gotten so lost! I'm learning, but I am mostly sticking to a handful of areas so I don't get lost. &#128521;

I spent almost 4 hours in the mall today. I don't know why, but I was determined to find something cute to wear. I was frustrated and was not going to leave until I found something...and I did! Finally! I spent over an hour in Nordstrom Rack the other day and got nothing and it was so disappointing! I guess I needed something to make me feel better, haha! &#128522;


----------



## MoBaby

HI! Sekky sorry you are not triggering tonight. Want those follicles to be ready! 

ash: glad you did a transfer of 2 today. Im sorry your quality isnt what you were expecting. Hopefully tomorrow you have 6 to freeze! 

Turkey:After my first D/C t took 8 weeks for AF to show. After my second d/c it was only 27 days so I think 4-8 weeks is normal with 4-6 being average. 
2 girls and First: Congrats on awesome repeat betas!! 

Ali: You yourself said the beta would be less than 40. I think you are fine for now with the lower beta. All this beta mess stresses us out way to much. They should just let one pee on a stick and then schedule an ultrasound in 2 weeks if its positive! 
TTCbaby: Sorry I missed you had your transfer 2 days ago. Good luck with everything! 
Sandy: Not much longer now until ER!! 
EM: How are you doing? 
Lotus: Glad you are doing well! Yay for shopping! I hear you about the lack of exercise and stuff since doing IVF. I cant plan to run any races or anything because I keep dealing with IVF then the what if I am pg.. I recently signed up for a half marathon, trained for 12 wks and everything then I ovulated on my own with my last FET and had to back out b/c date was moved! This IVF stuff takes a toll on our bodies. I feel so blah! 
Lucie: How are you doing? OTD in a few days!! 
Sweet:Im thinking both of those frosties stuck! Those lines are so dark for 14dpo!! 
Mells: Just a few more days until you start meds!!!!


----------



## Em260

Ash - hang in there! I know it's hard especially when you have an expectation of how something this going to turn out. :hugs: But you're not out yet!! My RE says embryo grading is a beauty contest and not to get too hung up on it. Sending lots of sticky thoughts for your two little embies. 

Ali - ok you know you can't compare two different labs, you said it yourself yesterday! I bet tomorrow you'll get a great doubling number fx!

First - yay great beta number!!! Wow, what an increase!!

2girls - awesome beta! Congrats!!

Sweet - that line is amazing! Can't wait to hear your beta too!

Mo and Wanna - I'm doing well, thanks for asking! I spent the day studying and napping. Well, more napping than studying but oh well hehe :shrug: I've started having these burning and pulling sensations today. Not exactly cramps but they're just weird feeling. Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling really blessed right now, and I'm reminding myself that I need to be ZEN! :haha: :dohh:

I cannot wait until the weekend when we have an extra day off.. I think I need it! Just so much going on :wacko:

I did another FRER this evening, and it is still getting darker.. so that is all good. This picture is of this mornings test on top and this evenings test on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MoBaby

much darker!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> much darker!

It seems to be darker at night? I think Sweet mentioned hers were darker then too. Why on earth do they tell us to test with FMU when its darker at night? So strange! I'll take it though :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

just a plot to get us to buy the multi pack and test 2-3 time daily!

Oh ladies I spoke to a third RE today. It was a very informal conversation. This RE is on the chair for SART...He is in a different state than us..It was on the phone. He is the dad of one of our friends and we had completely forgotten until the other day! He said DH should see an andrologist because the problem is the sperm. Eggs are fine and I stim fine,etc but the sperm not so good. Men with low numbers and hormonal deficiencies produce bad sperm that can be genetically abnormal. He said a sign is the 2 chems and the 2 miscarriages that something genetically is most likely wrong. But he said do the FET in the meanwhile and get DH to an andrologist who can check the sperm (I guess they have special tests??) to see if it is even worthwhile to continue trying with his. He will stay on the meds for now and have SA in a few weeks to see and we will call the andrologist recommended today.


----------



## alicatt

Mo.. your friends dad seems to have given you some great advice! It sounds like a great plan :thumbup: How does DH feel about it all?
I'm happy that you are getting some answers though, or at least some leads!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo. That's awesome you have someone to speak to who you know. 

Ali. I love it. It's so much darker. I'm just over the moon for you.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all, I've been lurking lately, as school has been crazy! Tomorrow is the last day for students, then I have a half day Friday then I'm off until July 29th! :happydance:


Congrats to those with BFPs! Sending good vibes to those in their tww as well. 

I've been so so. Feeling really down last few days. Trying hard not to symptom spot. But been worried that I should be feeling something (I'm 5dp5dt) by now. I'm also trying to compare this to my last cycle when I got my first ever BFP (but that ended up horribly, so not sure I should be comparing this cycle to that one. I seem to have finally gotten rid of this cold, but I've been breaking out in hives/rashes the past few days. Now I have SUPER sensitive skin, I break out in a rash just by looking at something it seems. I'm not sure if its related to this cycle or not. It could be stress related due to work. I finally looked at my re's web page and saw I could take benedryl so hopefully it will help. 

My best friend is flying in tomorrow and staying until beta day. Hopefully it will keep me busy and help the time go quicker.

Sorry this turned into a novel! 

I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Turkey16

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking lately, as school has been crazy! Tomorrow is the last day for students, then I have a half day Friday then I'm off until July 29th! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congrats to those with BFPs! Sending good vibes to those in their tww as well.
> 
> I've been so so. Feeling really down last few days. Trying hard not to symptom spot. But been worried that I should be feeling something (I'm 5dp5dt) by now. I'm also trying to compare this to my last cycle when I got my first ever BFP (but that ended up horribly, so not sure I should be comparing this cycle to that one. I seem to have finally gotten rid of this cold, but I've been breaking out in hives/rashes the past few days. Now I have SUPER sensitive skin, I break out in a rash just by looking at something it seems. I'm not sure if its related to this cycle or not. It could be stress related due to work. I finally looked at my re's web page and saw I could take benedryl so hopefully it will help.
> 
> My best friend is flying in tomorrow and staying until beta day. Hopefully it will keep me busy and help the time go quicker.
> 
> Sorry this turned into a novel!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!

Don't be sorry!! I love reading everyone's posts and I'm pretty sure all the other gals would agree. Sorry you are feeling down about not feeling anything, but if you think about it, feeling emotional itself is DEFINITELY a symptom, right??? Plus will all the PITA health issues you're dealing with, you may just not be noticing stuff that would fall into the "symptom category". I'm pulling for you! Glad your friend is coming, that'll definitely make things better!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm feeling really blessed right now, and I'm reminding myself that I need to be ZEN! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> I cannot wait until the weekend when we have an extra day off.. I think I need it! Just so much going on :wacko:
> 
> I did another FRER this evening, and it is still getting darker.. so that is all good. This picture is of this mornings test on top and this evenings test on the bottom.

Definitely darker!!! WOOOOOOT!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucie. Are you taking low dose aspirin in ur protocol bc that could be causing your hives


----------



## alicatt

Lucie.. don't feel down, yet! As Turkey said you may not be realizing you gave symptoms with your sickness. I was feeling down on Sunday which was 4dp5dt and I got a faint positive the next day! So you just never know! I wouldn't give up hope yet! :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Lucie it's hard not to worry and compare. But while some seem to have many symptoms others have none. Both are totally normal. And in fact the rash/hives can be a symptom. We are all pulling for you! It will be good your friend is coming to visit to help keep your mind off of things or to have a girlfriend to vent to about your feelings! :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> just a plot to get us to buy the multi pack and test 2-3 time daily!
> 
> Oh ladies I spoke to a third RE today. It was a very informal conversation. This RE is on the chair for SART...He is in a different state than us..It was on the phone. He is the dad of one of our friends and we had completely forgotten until the other day! He said DH should see an andrologist because the problem is the sperm. Eggs are fine and I stim fine,etc but the sperm not so good. Men with low numbers and hormonal deficiencies produce bad sperm that can be genetically abnormal. He said a sign is the 2 chems and the 2 miscarriages that something genetically is most likely wrong. But he said do the FET in the meanwhile and get DH to an andrologist who can check the sperm (I guess they have special tests??) to see if it is even worthwhile to continue trying with his. He will stay on the meds for now and have SA in a few weeks to see and we will call the andrologist recommended today.

This friend's dad seems like a great connection to have Mo! His comments are very interesting...is DH okay with everything? I've always felt conflicted about my DH getting a "gold star" in the sperm department (actual quote from RE) because on one hand he feels all proud and is much more willing to happily participate, but on the other hand sometimes it makes me feel down like all this is my fault. Sigh. Just curious to know if its a non-issue for you guys or if it is ever a problem. 

I was also really interested to hear that you were a runner...awesome! I have had many similar situations where I trained for a race and then had to back out for some hopeful-babymaking-reason. I find it really tough, because running is what keeps me sane and god knows we all need a hand in the sanity department considering what we all go through! 

So did I read today that you guys are gonna do an FET with your old RE??? If so, what sort of timeline do you have in mind?


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Ash - hang in there! I know it's hard especially when you have an expectation of how something this going to turn out. :hugs: But you're not out yet!! My RE says embryo grading is a beauty contest and not to get too hung up on it. Sending lots of sticky thoughts for your two little embies.
> 
> Ali - ok you know you can't compare two different labs, you said it yourself yesterday! I bet tomorrow you'll get a great doubling number fx!
> 
> First - yay great beta number!!! Wow, what an increase!!
> 
> 2girls - awesome beta! Congrats!!
> 
> Sweet - that line is amazing! Can't wait to hear your beta too!
> 
> Mo and Wanna - I'm doing well, thanks for asking! I spent the day studying and napping. Well, more napping than studying but oh well hehe :shrug: I've started having these burning and pulling sensations today. Not exactly cramps but they're just weird feeling. Hope it's a good sign!

Em: the pulling is what I felt. Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey: DH was not okay with it for a long long time. We have been TTC for 2.5 years. But after I had discussed it a few times and him saying absolutely not, he finally came around when the new RE said the sperm is the issue and now after the one we talked today said the same thing. DH is seeing our efforts being futile. Which maybe they are? IDK. DSIUI would be easy and more affordable. But hopefully we wont have to go there. 

Timeline: The nurse called today to schedule everything but since my work day was crazy (I didnt even get a chance to eat and only could pee once! It was crazy) I missed the call! She said to call tomorrow so I will. The hysteroscopy and biopsy will be scheduled for CD10 ish (which should be June 10th according to my ovulation this month and it was confirmed yesterday). Then if everything is okay on the hysteroscopy then July will be a natural FET. RE wont budge on natural cycle this time; he thinks first cycle it was a hormonal imbalance and he really thinks so now since I ovulated on the meds this last FET and I wasnt supossed to. So if my cycle stays 28-30 days we would be looking at 2 embryo FET around July 17-26th. I'm thinking like the 20th.


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus- oh gosh talk about gaining weight through all thissssssss. It's terible. Before IVF hormones etc I was 130 and now I'm 145 eeeeeek! Before this embryo transfer I did get down to 140 but now I'm not try anymore. I think it's great to lose weight before. Even with just the 5 I lost I felt better whih I thnk helped. And I hate being some place I have no idea where to go. And I'm jealous would love to go shopping!! Well I am tonight but for groceries. That does count lol
> 
> I agree, I want to lose the weight now because once I start the next IVF cycle, I will not be trying to lose weight, just eating healthy. I'm being a bit more strict at the moment. I've been so lucky to have the map feature on my phone to help me find my way around. I would have gotten so lost! I'm learning, but I am mostly sticking to a handful of areas so I don't get lost. &#128521;
> 
> I spent almost 4 hours in the mall today. I don't know why, but I was determined to find something cute to wear. I was frustrated and was not going to leave until I found something...and I did! Finally! I spent over an hour in Nordstrom Rack the other day and got nothing and it was so disappointing! I guess I needed something to make me feel better, haha! &#128522;Click to expand...

What would we do without our phones huh? Glad your map feature is helping you get the lay of the land. As long as you can get to the mall you should be ok!!! Where'd you end up finding something cute? I went to Ann Taylor Loft the other day for the first time in a loooong time, and I felt like I hit the jackpot! Lots of cute stuff...


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Ash - hang in there! I know it's hard especially when you have an expectation of how something this going to turn out. :hugs: But you're not out yet!! My RE says embryo grading is a beauty contest and not to get too hung up on it. Sending lots of sticky thoughts for your two little embies.
> 
> Ali - ok you know you can't compare two different labs, you said it yourself yesterday! I bet tomorrow you'll get a great doubling number fx!
> 
> First - yay great beta number!!! Wow, what an increase!!
> 
> 2girls - awesome beta! Congrats!!
> 
> Sweet - that line is amazing! Can't wait to hear your beta too!
> 
> Mo and Wanna - I'm doing well, thanks for asking! I spent the day studying and napping. Well, more napping than studying but oh well hehe :shrug: I've started having these burning and pulling sensations today. Not exactly cramps but they're just weird feeling. Hope it's a good sign!

This sounds really, really promising to me Em!!! Burning & Pulling & Weird...woo hoo!! Nap away...hope you are feeling great! 

Also wanted to say that my RE said exactly what yours did in regard to the "beauty contest" angle of embryo grading. We were talking about the possibility of doing PGD and he pointed out that the problem was that embryologists tend to pick the prettiest embryos "beauty pageant style" but as we all know "beauty on the inside is what matters". Just another nod to staying positive for Ash!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey16 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus- oh gosh talk about gaining weight through all thissssssss. It's terible. Before IVF hormones etc I was 130 and now I'm 145 eeeeeek! Before this embryo transfer I did get down to 140 but now I'm not try anymore. I think it's great to lose weight before. Even with just the 5 I lost I felt better whih I thnk helped. And I hate being some place I have no idea where to go. And I'm jealous would love to go shopping!! Well I am tonight but for groceries. That does count lol
> 
> I agree, I want to lose the weight now because once I start the next IVF cycle, I will not be trying to lose weight, just eating healthy. I'm being a bit more strict at the moment. I've been so lucky to have the map feature on my phone to help me find my way around. I would have gotten so lost! I'm learning, but I am mostly sticking to a handful of areas so I don't get lost. &#128521;
> 
> I spent almost 4 hours in the mall today. I don't know why, but I was determined to find something cute to wear. I was frustrated and was not going to leave until I found something...and I did! Finally! I spent over an hour in Nordstrom Rack the other day and got nothing and it was so disappointing! I guess I needed something to make me feel better, haha! &#128522;Click to expand...
> 
> What would we do without our phones huh? Glad your map feature is helping you get the lay of the land. As long as you can get to the mall you should be ok!!! Where'd you end up finding something cute? I went to Ann Taylor Loft the other day for the first time in a loooong time, and I felt like I hit the jackpot! Lots of cute stuff...Click to expand...

It was ridiculous. I got cute cropped jeans at Gap, a silky tank at Banana Republic and 2 cute tops at NY & Co...and a workout tee for DH at lululemon. Once I got started, I couldn't stop. :haha: Then I still had to get dog food, groceries, a car wash, a coffee and a sandwich for lunch. I feel like I spent the whole day swiping my debit card. Hopefully DH understands! :winkwink:


----------



## alicatt

Lotus.. retail therapy rocks! Sounds like it was a good day! BTW.. I'm in love with lululemon still pant. They released some earlier this year and are suddenly sold out :cry: My gf lived in hers throughout her 3 pregnancies. I'm sure they will have them again!

I'm going baby shopping with a friend this weekend to get all the things they need! I'm looking forward to seeing all the things needed, and I'm hoping to get a baby scrapbook since I already have some pictures!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- soooo jealous. Wish I could shop let alone for hours lol. Glad you got some stuff!!! And good luck with the diet thing. It's sooo hard. I have been drinking a lot of proteins and decreased sugars and carbs cause of a recent IVF study I will have to post it on here. It was just released this May!!!

Ali- its darker!!!!! Time for next beta

First- good second beta! Did you transfer 2?

Lucy- don't count yourself out everyone and every pregnancy is sooooooo different. Just keep your head up.

Mo- sounds like a good person to know!!!

Ash- hope your feeling a little better now. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone will finish catching up tom


----------



## Sweetness_87

Low-Carb Diet Improves In Vitro Fertilization

Kate Johnson
May*08,*2013
*
Editors' Recommendations
OB/GYN and Women's Health Nursing News & Perspectives
Infertility News & Perspectives
Pregnancy News & Perspectives
Drug & Reference Information
Sperm Retrieval for IVF-ICSI
Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis
Infertility
NEW ORLEANS, Louisiana &#8212; Reducing carbohydrates and boosting protein intake can significantly improve a woman's chance of conception and birth after in vitro fertilization (IVF), according to a new study.
The effect is "at the egg level," said lead investigator Jeffrey Russell, MD, from the Delaware Institute for Reproductive Medicine in Newark. He presented the findings here at American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists 61st Annual Clinical Meeting.
Carbohydrate-loaded diets create a hostile oocyte environment even before conception or implantation, he explained.
"Eggs and embryos are not going to do well in a high-glucose environment." By lowering carbs and increasing protein, "you're bathing your egg in good, healthy, nutritious supplements," he said.
*
Eggs and embryos are not going to do well in a high-glucose environment.
*
Dr. Russell said this study was prompted by the poor quality of embryos he was seeing in young, healthy women who came through his IVF program. "We couldn't figure out why. They weren't overweight, they weren't diabetic," he said.
The 120 women in the study, who were 36 and 37 years of age, completed a 3-day dietary log. It revealed that for some, their daily diet was 60% to 70% carbohydrates. "They were eating oatmeal for breakfast, a bagel for lunch, pasta for dinner, and no protein," Dr. Russell explained.
Patients were categorized into 1 of 2 groups: those whose average diet was more than 25% protein (n*= 48), and those whose average diet was less than 25% protein (n*= 72). There was no difference in average body mass index between the 2 groups (approximately*26 kg/m²).
There were significant differences in IVF response between the 2 groups. Blastocyst development was higher in the high-protein group than in the low-protein group (64% vs 33.8%; P*< .002), as were clinical pregnancy rates (66.6% vs 31.9%; P*< .0005) and live birth rates (58.3% vs 11.3%; P*< .0005).
When protein intake was more than 25% of the diet and carbohydrate intake was less than 40%, the clinical pregnancy rate shot up to 80%, he reported.
Dr. Russell now counsels all IVF patients to cut down on carbohydrate intake and increase protein intake.
"There is no caloric restriction, but they have to get above 25% protein. This is not a weight-loss program, it's a nutritional program. This is not about losing weight to get pregnant, it's about eating healthier to get pregnant," he said.
Back to Basics
In a study presented at the American Society of Reproductive Medicine (ASRM) meeting last year, IVF patients who switched to a low-carbohydrate, high-protein diet and then underwent another cycle increased their blastocyst formation rate from 19% to 45% and their clinical pregnancy rate from 17% to 83% (Fertil Steril. 2012;98[Suppl]:S47).
Even non-IVF patients with polycystic ovarian syndrome have improved pregnancy rates after making this lifestyle change, Dr. Russell noted.
This "draws attention to a previously understudied area of reproduction...and opens the way for understanding a host of dietary factors that may be related to improved outcomes in the assisted reproductive technologies," ASRM president-elect Richard Reindollar, MD, who is chair of obstetrics and gynecology at the Dartmouth-Hitchcock Medical Center in Lebanon, New Hampshire, told Medscape Medical News.
"These studies demonstrate how little we know about the effect of micronutrients in our diets on various aspects of reproduction. They demonstrate a field wide open for future research and beg questions such as whether, for example, it is carbohydrates in general or the inflammatory effects of gluten in grain carbohydrates that are deleterious to IVF outcomes," said Dr. Reindollar.
How does an online nursing degree work?
University of Phoenix® College of Nursing offers accredited nursing degree programs that fit your busy life.
Learn how you can attend school on your own schedule
Information from Industry
The study's connection between high blood glucose to IVF success is "an interesting finding that deserves to be evaluated further," said Sharon Phelan, MD, from the University of New Mexico in Albuquerque, who is a member of the ACOG Scientific Program Committee. She was asked by Medscape Medical News to comment on the findings.
"Although the blood glucose is not high enough to be in the diabetic range, it is enough to be toxic to the developing blastocyst," she added." Perhaps this is a call for us to get back to our 'roots,' or basic diets, again."
Dr. Russell, Dr. Reindollar, and Dr. Phelan have disclosed no relevant financial relationships.
American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) 61st Annual Clinical Meeting: Abstract*96. Presented May*6, 2013.
*
**********


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Looks like there is lots to catch up on but just got to work and straight into meeting so just wanted to update after my follicle check. Things are looking really good. Lining is 9mm (it was 9mm at time of collection last time) so looking good. I have 14 follicles between 10mm & 13mm and 12 follicles between 7mm & 10mm with lots of little ones under 7mm. :happydance: Got to call back after 2pm as they have a meeting to decide on next scan date and date of ER fx'd it will still be next wednesday :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

That sounds great sandy!


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Looks like there is lots to catch up on but just got to work and straight into meeting so just wanted to update after my follicle check. Things are looking really good. Lining is 9mm (it was 9mm at time of collection last time) so looking good. I have 14 follicles between 10mm & 13mm and 12 follicles between 7mm & 10mm with lots of little ones under 7mm. :happydance: Got to call back after 2pm as they have a meeting to decide on next scan date and date of ER fx'd it will still be next wednesday :hugs: xx

This sounds EXTREMELY promising Sandy! Will you have to be monitored daily?? Seems like those are some nice-sized follies that could do a lotta growin' before Wednesday!!! Is it possible it could be even earlier??? I think I had to go in 3 days in a row before they finally decided it was time to trigger! Can't wait to hear what the next step is!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Lotus.. retail therapy rocks! Sounds like it was a good day! BTW.. I'm in love with lululemon still pant. They released some earlier this year and are suddenly sold out :cry: My gf lived in hers throughout her 3 pregnancies. I'm sure they will have them again!
> 
> I'm going baby shopping with a friend this weekend to get all the things they need! I'm looking forward to seeing all the things needed, and I'm hoping to get a baby scrapbook since I already have some pictures!

June for the lulu pants! FYI...


----------



## 2girls1baby

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking lately, as school has been crazy! Tomorrow is the last day for students, then I have a half day Friday then I'm off until July 29th! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congrats to those with BFPs! Sending good vibes to those in their tww as well.
> 
> I've been so so. Feeling really down last few days. Trying hard not to symptom spot. But been worried that I should be feeling something (I'm 5dp5dt) by now. I'm also trying to compare this to my last cycle when I got my first ever BFP (but that ended up horribly, so not sure I should be comparing this cycle to that one. I seem to have finally gotten rid of this cold, but I've been breaking out in hives/rashes the past few days. Now I have SUPER sensitive skin, I break out in a rash just by looking at something it seems. I'm not sure if its related to this cycle or not. It could be stress related due to work. I finally looked at my re's web page and saw I could take benedryl so hopefully it will help.
> 
> My best friend is flying in tomorrow and staying until beta day. Hopefully it will keep me busy and help the time go quicker.
> 
> Sorry this turned into a novel!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!

Lucie, I got weird rashes on both my arms with my current BFP


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Lotus.. retail therapy rocks! Sounds like it was a good day! BTW.. I'm in love with lululemon still pant. They released some earlier this year and are suddenly sold out :cry: My gf lived in hers throughout her 3 pregnancies. I'm sure they will have them again!
> 
> I'm going baby shopping with a friend this weekend to get all the things they need! I'm looking forward to seeing all the things needed, and I'm hoping to get a baby scrapbook since I already have some pictures!
> 
> June for the lulu pants! FYI...Click to expand...

YAY!!! I bought some new ones in Jan thinking if I got pregnant I'd go back for more, but then they were sold out :cry: Well June is just around the corner so :woohoo: For you other ladies that don't know what I'm talking about.. look up the still pant on lululemon.com they are so comfortable! They are kind of pricey for yoga pant at $98 a pair, but oh so worth it! They used to have a still short too and they are pretty awesome too! Wonder if they are bringing those back too?


----------



## Mells54

Mo, has your DH done a HALO test. It's a more extensive SA, and they made my DH do one in the preliminary work up before they would do IVF. His came back ok, except his morphology was low-normal, and that's why we did ICSI. I'm sure there are even more tests, but the HALO seemed pretty extensive for us.


----------



## MoBaby

No I don't know what that is... He has low everything though. I'll research this! Thabks


----------



## L4hope

Sandy that's an awesome follie count!!


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. looking great, I am thinking that you will trigger before too long. Although my follies seemed to slow in their growing and it took a while to go from 12mm to 18mm, so I guess only time will tell! Still, it sounds like you have lots of follicles and should have a good amount of eggs!! :thumbup:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- I'll look into the still pant when they come back. Thanks! I bought some astro wunder under crops when I was pregnant because they have a v-shaped front that can fold down, so I thought they might be perfect for a growing belly. I haven't had the chance to find out, but they are still comfy. :winkwink: I have a friend who wore lulu tops (mostly power y) to breast feed. I'm not sure if she just slipped the nursing pads in there or what, but it seemed convenient to me. I pretty much live in lulu these days because it is so comfortable and I am still working on fitting back into my other clothes. :-/ At least if I can't ttc right now, I feel like I can do something to help in the future by preparing my body again. Thanks for the study info, Sweetness! I wish they hadn't just studied simple carbs like bagels. I eat a lot of veggie and fruit carbs and not a lot of meat right now, so is that a bad idea?? I guess I can always ask the RE whenever I get there.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- I was going to ask. I saw you had a BFP by a FET. How did it end up ectopic I thought thy put the, directly into your uterus and has some glue like stuff that help it stick to the uterine wall??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Also ladies-------- last night I got woken up with mild maybe moderate cramping lasted 30 sec to 1 min. Then went away. Do u think thats a good thing?? I didn't have any other symptoms


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Also ladies-------- last night I got woken up with mild maybe moderate cramping lasted 30 sec to 1 min. Then went away. Do u think thats a good thing?? I didn't have any other symptoms

I think it's a good sign; this would be about the time to feel "things going on" down there if you're really in-tuned to it.


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: that's a lot of follies!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lotus- I was going to ask. I saw you had a BFP by a FET. How did it end up ectopic I thought thy put the, directly into your uterus and has some glue like stuff that help it stick to the uterine wall??

That's what I thought, too. Like it sticks like dust in jam. Not so much. Somehow, ectopics are common with IVF. It does not make sense to me at all. Dr said it could be because I had endo blocking that tube, maybe tissue was "poisoning" the area (idk) or if there was excess fluid in the uterus, it could be because I rested on my left side after transfer. Either way, it was totally growing, with a heartbeat, in my tube. It was actually rupturing, though I did not feel it, so I was sent to the hospital immediately from the US for surgery. I guess they could see the blood in the pelvic region which meant it was rupturing. They removed the tube, which was fine with me since it was blocked anyway. Hopefully I am less likely to have another ectopic now. Fingers crossed!

We have no idea when we'll try again. We have to pay off the loan from the last two attempts and then save around $30k to (assuming we are approved by the clinic) sign up for unlimited cycles. We applied for a grant and will get the results probably in mid-July. If we do get it, we only have a year to use it, and (of course) DH will be leaving next year for 6 mos, so I seriously hope we can work everything out in a decent timeline. 

I'm so ready for this "transitional period" to be over. I just want to be in my own home with my honey and work toward our future. I feel like I am floating in limbo and have been since February. 3 more weeks until he is with me!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies, hoping they continue to grow. 

Clinic called back on monday for final scan then er on we dnesday :happydance: 

Sorry I haven't been able to do personals today been shouted snowed under at work but been reading all the post and thinking of you all :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks ladies, hoping they continue to grow.
> 
> Clinic called back on monday for final scan then er on we dnesday :happydance:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to do personals today been shouted snowed under at work but been reading all the post and thinking of you all :hugs: xx

No worries.. I've had one of those mornings too. Just now at 1pm I have managed to get dug out. :shrug: Now I need to wait until my co-workers are finished with the conf call before I can take lunch. I'm starving!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- oooooo I see that's strange. And I bet I'm excited for you to have more of a stable home. Can't wait til it's like that!!! A

Sandy- that's a lot of follies!


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: I'm sorry you feel in limbo. You need your honey back! I hope you can find something you enjoy in Arizona (?) to lift your spirits until your move.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Woah, I missed a lot in the day that I didn't post....

Lotus - sorry you're feeling in limbo, your honey will be back soon and you guys can get on with your lives! 

sandy - things are sound really good! :happydance: Yay for ER on Wednesday! 

sekky - how are you feeling?

ali - how are you feeling? Still in shock that you're pregnant?! 

AFM - I got the call from the nurse that the 4 that we didn't transfer did well and some were able to freeze. Not sure how many yet, she said she won't know until tomorrow when the embryologist e-mails her with the final total. I'm feeling pretty good that some made it, even if it's only one because that means that the embryos inside of me might really have a fighting chance! FX'd! I didn't really do much bed rest yesterday, I did minimal activity but still did some things. Today I've been laying down all day taking it easy. We're having some wicked thunder storms and flash flood warnings so I'm happy being inside. :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash-glad to hear you have frosties!!! That's exciting that means the one in your uterus now are doing great!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Does anyone know what I might be able to see at my first u/s? It will be 5w4d only, but my HCG should be around 24,000 by then.


----------



## Sweetness_87

2girls. I think if your beta is above 20,000 they can see something (I think) but I know at 6 weeks they can see a flickering for a heartbeat. How are you feeling any symptoms


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> 2girls. I think if your beta is above 20,000 they can see something (I think) but I know at 6 weeks they can see a flickering for a heartbeat. How are you feeling any symptoms

thanks. I had a lot of symptoms last week...so far this week just sore abs; I think the muscles are stretching.


----------



## Sweetness_87

2girls1baby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 2girls. I think if your beta is above 20,000 they can see something (I think) but I know at 6 weeks they can see a flickering for a heartbeat. How are you feeling any symptoms
> 
> thanks. I had a lot of symptoms last week...so far this week just sore abs; I think the muscles are stretching.Click to expand...

Yea prob so. My boobs just hurt on the sides that's it. Oh and had cramping that woke me up last night for bout 30 sec to a min then gone. I'm going guessing that's normal


----------



## L4hope

2girls1baby said:


> Does anyone know what I might be able to see at my first u/s? It will be 5w4d only, but my HCG should be around 24,000 by then.

At that ultrasound they will be looking for the yolk sac and gestational sac. There's a tiny possibility they could see the fetal pole but no guarantee. The heartbeat first becomes visible typically at 6weeks. Very exciting!


----------



## sekky

Hello everyone


----------



## Em260

Ash - yay for frosties!! :yipee: 

Ali - good luck with beta today!

Sandy - yay for ER!! :happydance: You've got a ton of follies wow!

Sekky - how are you doing? 

Mo - very interesting what the 3rd RE had to say. I hope the andrologist can offer new info and suggestions. 

Lotus - retail therapy is the best! I'm glad you're finding your way around the new city. I always hated that part of moving to a new place. 

AFM - I had tons of those pulling, burning, little cramping sensations all day yesterday. I'm also suffering from some major insomnia which I think is probably related to high estrogen because I had the exact same problem when I was stimming. When I do sleep I'm having the most vivid dreams! I know that's from the progesterone though because it started when I started PIO. I wish it was next Thursday already! 

p.s. on the subject of lululemon when are they bringing back the define jacket? I'm obsessed and now they've stopped selling it :(


----------



## MoBaby

Ali! Gl today :) I'm sure you will get a great beta!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- I remember both times had a pulling sensation with burning that's a great sign!!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- I remember both times had a pulling sensation with burning that's a great sign!!!

That is what I had too!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Em! That is a good sign! I agree, the Define is my absolute favorite and they've tried to replace it with another (lower quality) jacket. They've had a lot of complaints about it and requests for the define to return, so I hope it does! If I had known it would be discontinued, I would have bought more! 

Ali- can't wait to hear your next beta #! 

AFM- I woke up to find that my dog had not only been sleeping in the guest bedroom (on a bed!) but he had also thrown up on the floor and comforter of the other bed. Seriously... This is what I get to do at 6 am? The only carpet cleaner my inlaws have is wine-away (what else do you need when you don't have kids or a dog in the house?) so I spent 30 min scrubbing the carpet with paper towels and wine remover while the comforter is in the washing machine. I may have to rent a steam cleaner... Ugh.


----------



## 2girls1baby

L4, was there ever a period of time where you didn't feel any symptoms? I haven't felt any since Tuesday and now I'm worried. On Wednesday my beta and P4 were still rising like they should. I'm only 5 weeks; maybe I'm being paranoid?


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies...

It is amazing how popular Lululemon is! I had no idea that it had become that popular in the US, I used to get it in Canada :haha: Now there is one here locally in FL. It bothers me that they are discontinuing the things that made them so popular.. the Define Jacket and the Still Pant. Their marketing and fashion people are just being stupid. Why mess with a good thing! :wacko: Plus I want my comfy pants!

Lotus.. so sorry about the dog mess, no fun! If it is any consolation, my dogs woke me up at 3:30 making noises, and I couldn't get back to sleep :nope:

2girls.. I'm not sure? I'm 7-14 days behind you. I would think that it is normal for your body to get used to the hCG and for the symptoms to get better. 

AFM.. Feeling totally horrible right now. My stomach is flip-flopping and I'm so very tired. Just want to curl into a ball and :sleep:


----------



## L4hope

2girls1baby said:


> L4, was there ever a period of time where you didn't feel any symptoms? I haven't felt any since Tuesday and now I'm worried. On Wednesday my beta and P4 were still rising like they should. I'm only 5 weeks; maybe I'm being paranoid?

Absolutely normal 2girls, and completely nerve wracking!! I drove my dh crazy with my worrying. I would have an ultrasound and ride that high for 3-4 days. Then my fear would creep back in cuz I felt so normal. I was praying for ms to reassure me! :haha: But just remind yourself that everything is progressing the way it should. :)


----------



## Turkey16

2girls1baby said:


> L4, was there ever a period of time where you didn't feel any symptoms? I haven't felt any since Tuesday and now I'm worried. On Wednesday my beta and P4 were still rising like they should. I'm only 5 weeks; maybe I'm being paranoid?

Totally normal 2girls...everything is going to be great at your u/s on Tuesday...looking forward to hearing all the details!! Try to relax, and stay positive!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies...
> 
> It is amazing how popular Lululemon is! I had no idea that it had become that popular in the US, I used to get it in Canada :haha: Now there is one here locally in FL. It bothers me that they are discontinuing the things that made them so popular.. the Define Jacket and the Still Pant. Their marketing and fashion people are just being stupid. Why mess with a good thing! :wacko: Plus I want my comfy pants!
> 
> Lotus.. so sorry about the dog mess, no fun! If it is any consolation, my dogs woke me up at 3:30 making noises, and I couldn't get back to sleep :nope:
> 
> 2girls.. I'm not sure? I'm 7-14 days behind you. I would think that it is normal for your body to get used to the hCG and for the symptoms to get better.
> 
> AFM.. Feeling totally horrible right now. My stomach is flip-flopping and I'm so very tired. Just want to curl into a ball and :sleep:

Sorry you feel like crap Al...nothing a beautiful beta can't remedy I bet!!! Can't wait to hear that number!!!


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Hello everyone

Hey Sekky! What's happening with you?? Are you triggering, or did you just trigger?? Hard to keep up with what everybody has going on...hope you are feeling well!!


----------



## alicatt

I think I'm slowly going crazy. Between my stomach, my exhaustion and my anticipation of my beta :wacko: Oh and it is the Friday before a holiday.. ya.. this day is not progressing fast enough!


----------



## Em260

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Em! That is a good sign! I agree, the Define is my absolute favorite and they've tried to replace it with another (lower quality) jacket. They've had a lot of complaints about it and requests for the define to return, so I hope it does! If I had known it would be discontinued, I would have bought more!
> 
> Ali- can't wait to hear your next beta #!
> 
> AFM- I woke up to find that my dog had not only been sleeping in the guest bedroom (on a bed!) but he had also thrown up on the floor and comforter of the other bed. Seriously... This is what I get to do at 6 am? The only carpet cleaner my inlaws have is wine-away (what else do you need when you don't have kids or a dog in the house?) so I spent 30 min scrubbing the carpet with paper towels and wine remover while the comforter is in the washing machine. I may have to rent a steam cleaner... Ugh.

Oh I've woken up to dog adventures like that. Ugh, hope you can get all the stains out. I totally agree about the Forme jacket they tried to replace the Define with. It's just not the same. Hopefully they'lll bring it back. 



alicatt said:


> I think I'm slowly going crazy. Between my stomach, my exhaustion and my anticipation of my beta :wacko: Oh and it is the Friday before a holiday.. ya.. this day is not progressing fast enough!

Sorry you're not feeling well :(. I feel the same about the day going so slowly. I need today and tomorrow to pass quickly so I can start POAS and line spotting. :haha:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Em! That is a good sign! I agree, the Define is my absolute favorite and they've tried to replace it with another (lower quality) jacket. They've had a lot of complaints about it and requests for the define to return, so I hope it does! If I had known it would be discontinued, I would have bought more!
> 
> Ali- can't wait to hear your next beta #!
> 
> AFM- I woke up to find that my dog had not only been sleeping in the guest bedroom (on a bed!) but he had also thrown up on the floor and comforter of the other bed. Seriously... This is what I get to do at 6 am? The only carpet cleaner my inlaws have is wine-away (what else do you need when you don't have kids or a dog in the house?) so I spent 30 min scrubbing the carpet with paper towels and wine remover while the comforter is in the washing machine. I may have to rent a steam cleaner... Ugh.
> 
> Oh I've woken up to dog adventures like that. Ugh, hope you can get all the stains out. I totally agree about the Forme jacket they tried to replace the Define with. It's just not the same. Hopefully they'lll bring it back.
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm slowly going crazy. Between my stomach, my exhaustion and my anticipation of my beta :wacko: Oh and it is the Friday before a holiday.. ya.. this day is not progressing fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well :(. I feel the same about the day going so slowly. I need today and tomorrow to pass quickly so I can start POAS and line spotting. :haha:Click to expand...

OK, but I don't want the weekend to go by too quickly! It is a holiday weekend, so it needs to go slowly.. :haha:

How many days past transfer are you?


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Em! That is a good sign! I agree, the Define is my absolute favorite and they've tried to replace it with another (lower quality) jacket. They've had a lot of complaints about it and requests for the define to return, so I hope it does! If I had known it would be discontinued, I would have bought more!
> 
> Ali- can't wait to hear your next beta #!
> 
> AFM- I woke up to find that my dog had not only been sleeping in the guest bedroom (on a bed!) but he had also thrown up on the floor and comforter of the other bed. Seriously... This is what I get to do at 6 am? The only carpet cleaner my inlaws have is wine-away (what else do you need when you don't have kids or a dog in the house?) so I spent 30 min scrubbing the carpet with paper towels and wine remover while the comforter is in the washing machine. I may have to rent a steam cleaner... Ugh.
> 
> Oh I've woken up to dog adventures like that. Ugh, hope you can get all the stains out. I totally agree about the Forme jacket they tried to replace the Define with. It's just not the same. Hopefully they'lll bring it back.
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm slowly going crazy. Between my stomach, my exhaustion and my anticipation of my beta :wacko: Oh and it is the Friday before a holiday.. ya.. this day is not progressing fast enough!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well :(. I feel the same about the day going so slowly. I need today and tomorrow to pass quickly so I can start POAS and line spotting. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but I don't want the weekend to go by too quickly! It is a holiday weekend, so it needs to go slowly.. :haha:
> 
> How many days past transfer are you?Click to expand...

True true we need our days off! Too bad mine will be spent studying. I'm 3dp5dt.


----------



## FirstTry

Em: are you really going to start POAS tomorrow? It's very early, so dont be disappointed if nothing's there yet, but I'm rooting for you! And excited to start seeing pink lines :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

I'm having very mild nausea after meals. I hope it means I have a strong bean.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em: are you really going to start POAS tomorrow? It's very early, so dont be disappointed if nothing's there yet, but I'm rooting for you! And excited to start seeing pink lines :thumbup:

I probably will because I'm a POAS addict but I know most don't get their early bfps until 5dp5dt and lots of others much later. Did you test before 7dp5dt?


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies.

Quick update from me. I had my trigger last night and ER is tomorrow at 7:30am (from my location that's 13 hours from now). My work has been hectic these last two days as am trying to clear my desk in anticipation of bed rest after ET. Hoping the stress don't have any effect on my eggs. And also my nipples are already hurting, is that normal?


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for tomorrow sekky :hugs: xx


----------



## Edamame

Good luck tomorrow Sekky! My breasts were painful and itchy- I think it was all the meds.


----------



## Em260

Sekky - yay for trigger!! :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Em: are you really going to start POAS tomorrow? It's very early, so dont be disappointed if nothing's there yet, but I'm rooting for you! And excited to start seeing pink lines :thumbup:
> 
> I probably will because I'm a POAS addict but I know most don't get their early bfps until 5dp5dt and lots of others much later. Did you test before 7dp5dt?Click to expand...

Yes, I got a very very faint line on 4dp5dt. I'm currently worried that it's twins (afraid of twin pregnancy risks). DH didn't agree that there was a line until 5dp and finally declared he believed I was pregnant at 6dp :haha:


----------



## 2girls1baby

sekky said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Quick update from me. I had my trigger last night and ER is tomorrow at 7:30am (from my location that's 13 hours from now). My work has been hectic these last two days as am trying to clear my desk in anticipation of bed rest after ET. Hoping the stress don't have any effect on my eggs. And also my nipples are already hurting, is that normal?

Sekky, I asked my RE the same question...and she said that contrary to popular belief, there is actually no correlation between stress and egg quality or number that is produced; that it's completely biological


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Em: are you really going to start POAS tomorrow? It's very early, so dont be disappointed if nothing's there yet, but I'm rooting for you! And excited to start seeing pink lines :thumbup:
> 
> I probably will because I'm a POAS addict but I know most don't get their early bfps until 5dp5dt and lots of others much later. Did you test before 7dp5dt?Click to expand...

Em- I got mine at 4dp5dt so it is possibl to get it early. But I was prepared if it was negative that its still early


----------



## Sweetness_87

At work anxiously waiting my beta results!!! 

Ali- u get yours yet


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - sorry you aren't feeling good but it might mean you've got some rising hormones, which is books news.

Sekky - good luck hun.

AFM - cramping since yesterday. I hope its implantation...I'm 4dp5dt....is it to early to test. Lol


----------



## alicatt

Got my beta.. only 57 :cry: I'm not feeling too good about this. It is doubling every 64 hours, but I now have really bad nausea and bad AF like cramps. The nurse said it was fine for as early as it is, and they bet it will be just fine on Tuesday (my OTD), so I will keep the faith :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali it's till going up!!

Got my beta and 10dp6dt it's 506!!!! And prog 57!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali it's till going up!!
> 
> Got my beta and 10dp6dt it's 506!!!! And prog 57!!!!!

You are 2 days ahead of me.. and 10x higher! I wonder if you are having twins :baby: baby: Do you think?


----------



## MoBaby

I think twins! Unless one split like before and it's three :lol:

Ali sorry your beta isn't higher but keep fx! Right now you're pg?


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness, that is a high number! How many did you transfer.

Ali, hang in there...that is a good number considering how early it is.

Hi everyone!


----------



## L4hope

Ali there's such a range in betas, your beta are early, and it is going up. So all in all I think you have every reason to stay positive and hopeful for your little bean!! From first beta to ultrasound to hear the heartbeat is so torturous. Especially for us lttcers who know to much and analyze everything! Keep the faith girl!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- hard to say. Last time I was preg and got the blood drawn the same day it was like 430 something so who knows. I'm happy with anything.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- lol. I would take some deep breaths if I did have trips lol. 

Mells. I transferred two blast both hatching


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness great beta...I'm guessing one at this point...lets see what your next beta shows.


----------



## 2girls1baby

YAY, Sweetness!!!


----------



## alicatt

sekky.. GL with everything tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Got my beta.. only 57 :cry: I'm not feeling too good about this. It is doubling every 64 hours, but I now have really bad nausea and bad AF like cramps. The nurse said it was fine for as early as it is, and they bet it will be just fine on Tuesday (my OTD), so I will keep the faith :thumbup:

Stay positive Ali...it's going up! It's still early for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4hope said:


> Sweetness great beta...I'm guessing one at this point...lets see what your next beta shows.

I will be happy with whatever. Last time I had twins my beta wasnt this high at 10dpt. But we shall see. June 11 is the ultrasound


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: I'm sorry your beta isn't rising faster, but it is rising. And 66 hrs is still less than 72. FXd that your bean kicks into high gear :thumbup:

Sweetness: thats a big number! Congratulations :)


----------



## Em260

Ali - hang in there! It's still early and your number is increasing! :thumbup:

Sweet - wow that is a high number! might be twins! :baby: :baby: 

ttc - I know the feeling I'm dying to test! cramping seems like a common and good symptom! Fx for you!

Mells - only a couple more days until you get started yay!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Em: are you really going to start POAS tomorrow? It's very early, so dont be disappointed if nothing's there yet, but I'm rooting for you! And excited to start seeing pink lines :thumbup:
> 
> I probably will because I'm a POAS addict but I know most don't get their early bfps until 5dp5dt and lots of others much later. Did you test before 7dp5dt?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I got a very very faint line on 4dp5dt. I'm currently worried that it's twins (afraid of twin pregnancy risks). DH didn't agree that there was a line until 5dp and finally declared he believed I was pregnant at 6dp :haha:Click to expand...

Haha from your last comment "are you really going to start POAS tomorrow?" I thought you were going to say you held out until beta :haha: That's pretty amazing both you and Sweetness got bfps on 4dp5dt!


----------



## BabyD225

I'm pupo ladies! Did you really see something on 4dp5dt? I'm wondering when i can test... I had a 6 day hatching blast (pic below) and I'm waiting for it to implant.. fingers crossed.. I'm feeling nothing. With my ivf pregnancy I felt the implantation very obviously... hope it happens soon. Does FET yield a slower implantation time? i thought i read that somewhere. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







blast.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> I'm pupo ladies! Did you really see something on 4dp5dt? I'm wondering when i can test... I had a 6 day hatching blast (pic below) and I'm waiting for it to implant.. fingers crossed.. I'm feeling nothing. With my ivf pregnancy I felt the implantation very obviously... hope it happens soon. Does FET yield a slower implantation time? i thought i read that somewhere. :happydance:

BabyD - yay congrats on being PUPO!! That is a gorgeous blast and so great it's hatching! Mine was hatching too and my RE said that's a really good sign :)


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pupo ladies! Did you really see something on 4dp5dt? I'm wondering when i can test... I had a 6 day hatching blast (pic below) and I'm waiting for it to implant.. fingers crossed.. I'm feeling nothing. With my ivf pregnancy I felt the implantation very obviously... hope it happens soon. Does FET yield a slower implantation time? i thought i read that somewhere. :happydance:
> 
> BabyD - yay congrats on being PUPO!! That is a gorgeous blast and so great it's hatching! Mine was hatching too and my RE said that's a really good sign :)Click to expand...

Em- feeling anything? Hope you have nice plans for Memorial Day weekend! I'm on bedrest and my husband is going to dinner in the upper west side tonight... JEALOUS!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- that's a great blast!!! And yes my top preg test was from 4dp6dt. And hatching is a great sign


----------



## BabyD225

Sweetness_87 said:


> Baby- that's a great blast!!! And yes my top preg test was from 4dp6dt. And hatching is a great sign

Sweetness.. did you feel implantation? Was 4dpt the first time u tested? Trying to decide if I wanna just splurge on FRER or wait.


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pupo ladies! Did you really see something on 4dp5dt? I'm wondering when i can test... I had a 6 day hatching blast (pic below) and I'm waiting for it to implant.. fingers crossed.. I'm feeling nothing. With my ivf pregnancy I felt the implantation very obviously... hope it happens soon. Does FET yield a slower implantation time? i thought i read that somewhere. :happydance:
> 
> BabyD - yay congrats on being PUPO!! That is a gorgeous blast and so great it's hatching! Mine was hatching too and my RE said that's a really good sign :)Click to expand...
> 
> Em- feeling anything? Hope you have nice plans for Memorial Day weekend! I'm on bedrest and my husband is going to dinner in the upper west side tonight... JEALOUS!Click to expand...

I'm feeling little cramps and some pulling/burning sensations. Today I almost feel like AF is coming but I hope not. No big plans for the wknd because I have to study for finals and DH is out of town for a wedding. Ooh dinner out sounds great I'm jealous too :haha:. How many days of bedrest are you doing?


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pupo ladies! Did you really see something on 4dp5dt? I'm wondering when i can test... I had a 6 day hatching blast (pic below) and I'm waiting for it to implant.. fingers crossed.. I'm feeling nothing. With my ivf pregnancy I felt the implantation very obviously... hope it happens soon. Does FET yield a slower implantation time? i thought i read that somewhere. :happydance:
> 
> BabyD - yay congrats on being PUPO!! That is a gorgeous blast and so great it's hatching! Mine was hatching too and my RE said that's a really good sign :)Click to expand...
> 
> Em- feeling anything? Hope you have nice plans for Memorial Day weekend! I'm on bedrest and my husband is going to dinner in the upper west side tonight... JEALOUS!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling little cramps and some pulling/burning sensations. Today I almost feel like AF is coming but I hope not. No big plans for the wknd because I have to study for finals and DH is out of town for a wedding. Ooh dinner out sounds great I'm jealous too :haha:. How many days of bedrest are you doing?Click to expand...

Oh that stinks!! Well good luck studying! I was told to do 48 hrs.. so today and tomorrow.. Sunday I'll get up out of bed but was told a few days of taking it easy after that as well... I know every clinic is so different. Where do you go in the city? I got to NSLIJ...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- I just felt a burning sensation with a full like feeling in my pelvic area.


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Oh that stinks!! Well good luck studying! I was told to do 48 hrs.. so today and tomorrow.. Sunday I'll get up out of bed but was told a few days of taking it easy after that as well... I know every clinic is so different. Where do you go in the city? I got to NSLIJ...

Thanks, at least it will keep me busy and this is my last week of finals yay! :) I go to NYU. My RE only wanted me to take it easy the first day but I decided to do two days just in case. Yeah every RE/clinic recommends something different :shrug: Do you live out on LI?


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Em: are you really going to start POAS tomorrow? It's very early, so dont be disappointed if nothing's there yet, but I'm rooting for you! And excited to start seeing pink lines :thumbup:
> 
> I probably will because I'm a POAS addict but I know most don't get their early bfps until 5dp5dt and lots of others much later. Did you test before 7dp5dt?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I got a very very faint line on 4dp5dt. I'm currently worried that it's twins (afraid of twin pregnancy risks). DH didn't agree that there was a line until 5dp and finally declared he believed I was pregnant at 6dp :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha from your last comment "are you really going to start POAS tomorrow?" I thought you were going to say you held out until beta :haha: That's pretty amazing both you and Sweetness got bfps on 4dp5dt!Click to expand...

I actually was getting excited to see your BFP, but didn't want you to feel pressured to test. 

I started testing at 3dp5dt. I figured something would implant, since it did the first two times, and both might since it was our first time with 2 blasts. However, the first two times, the line never really got darker. This time, it got darker over a few days.


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, BabyD!!! So, that's what a hatching blast looks like. Wow!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- more than one doc told me that it doesn't actually have to double. If it rises by 60% in 48 hours, it can still be ok. I'm sorry it's low, though. I know that isn't easy to deal with. For now, you are pregnant. Try to enjoy it and don't let the numbers bring you down. You're still in the game. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Sweet- I'm calling twins! Congrats! Looking forward to your u/s!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> I actually was getting excited to see your BFP, but didn't want you to feel pressured to test.
> I started testing at 3dp5dt. I figured something would implant, since it did the first two times, and both might since it was our first time with 2 blasts. However, the first two times, the line never really got darker. This time, it got darker over a few days.

Thanks! See that reasoning totally makes sense and that's why I will probably test tonight :haha: I can't help myself it's a true addiction ;). One of my best friends that did IVF said she got a squinter at 3dp5dt.


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that stinks!! Well good luck studying! I was told to do 48 hrs.. so today and tomorrow.. Sunday I'll get up out of bed but was told a few days of taking it easy after that as well... I know every clinic is so different. Where do you go in the city? I got to NSLIJ...
> 
> Thanks, at least it will keep me busy and this is my last week of finals yay! :) I go to NYU. My RE only wanted me to take it easy the first day but I decided to do two days just in case. Yeah every RE/clinic recommends something different :shrug: Do you live out on LI?Click to expand...

Too funny.. my brother in law goes to NYU- in Tisch. I grew up on the Island but we live in Queens now..


----------



## MoBaby

babyD that is an awesome blast! my two were just barly hatching when transferred. it should implant by tomorrow (thats what my re said about hatching blasts). I testes positive at 3dp5dt :) promise! i was shocked to say the least. I did have high betas for a singleton.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD.. amazing hatching blast! :thumbup:
I had a few sharp pains in the evening after transfer and figured that was it! Then the burning/pinching sensation. FX'd yours implants tomorrow!

AFM.. I was reading about a woman you got her first beta at 14 dpo and it was 57 and she had a full term baby. So I'm
going to treat this as my first beta and relax!

Thanks for all your kind words! :flower:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- exactly this is your beta and going to be your healthy baby!!!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> BabyD.. amazing hatching blast! :thumbup:
> I had a few sharp pains in the evening after transfer and figured that was it! Then the burning/pinching sensation. FX'd yours implants tomorrow!
> 
> AFM.. I was reading about a woman you got her first beta at 14 dpo and it was 57 and she had a full term baby. So I'm
> going to treat this as my first beta and relax!
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words! :flower:

That is a great attitude to have! :thumbup: PMA all the way!!


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that stinks!! Well good luck studying! I was told to do 48 hrs.. so today and tomorrow.. Sunday I'll get up out of bed but was told a few days of taking it easy after that as well... I know every clinic is so different. Where do you go in the city? I got to NSLIJ...
> 
> Thanks, at least it will keep me busy and this is my last week of finals yay! :) I go to NYU. My RE only wanted me to take it easy the first day but I decided to do two days just in case. Yeah every RE/clinic recommends something different :shrug: Do you live out on LI?Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny.. my brother in law goes to NYU- in Tisch. I grew up on the Island but we live in Queens now..Click to expand...

He's in med school or Tisch School of Arts? How do you like NSLIJ? I have a friend out on the island that is looking at starting there vs trekking into the city to Cornell or NYU. NSLIJ is so much closer for her especially with all of those morning monitoring appointments.


----------



## sekky

Quick update 22 eggs


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: that's amazing! Fingers crossed that you get lots of strong embies!


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that stinks!! Well good luck studying! I was told to do 48 hrs.. so today and tomorrow.. Sunday I'll get up out of bed but was told a few days of taking it easy after that as well... I know every clinic is so different. Where do you go in the city? I got to NSLIJ...
> 
> Thanks, at least it will keep me busy and this is my last week of finals yay! :) I go to NYU. My RE only wanted me to take it easy the first day but I decided to do two days just in case. Yeah every RE/clinic recommends something different :shrug: Do you live out on LI?Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny.. my brother in law goes to NYU- in Tisch. I grew up on the Island but we live in Queens now..Click to expand...
> 
> He's in med school or Tisch School of Arts? How do you like NSLIJ? I have a friend out on the island that is looking at starting there vs trekking into the city to Cornell or NYU. NSLIJ is so much closer for her especially with all of those morning monitoring appointments.Click to expand...

I love North Shore.. I would recommend it to anyone.. If we didn't have success here we would go to cornell, but we got pregnant once...so hoping for a second that doesnt end in MC this time. I could have sworn he was in tisch, but he's not doing anything theater/drama/writing related... I think it's something sports management or something.


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Quick update 22 eggs

Awesome news Sekky!!! Can't wait to hear how they all made out! Hope you are feeling good!


----------



## Em260

sekky said:


> Quick update 22 eggs

Ooh congrats!! :happydance: That is a great number of eggs! Rest up!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> BabyD.. amazing hatching blast! :thumbup:
> I had a few sharp pains in the evening after transfer and figured that was it! Then the burning/pinching sensation. FX'd yours implants tomorrow!
> 
> AFM.. I was reading about a woman you got her first beta at 14 dpo and it was 57 and she had a full term baby. So I'm
> going to treat this as my first beta and relax!
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words! :flower:

Ali...you have the right attitude. STAY POSITIVE. I googled the heck out of beta #s and there are COUNTLESS stories of successful pregnancies that started out just like yours...and by that I mean perfectly normal with a hearty beta of 57 at 13dpo. Sometimes the info overload we crave backfires and makes us doubt results that are perfectly normal and good, in fact!! I got my first beta at 14dp3dt and it was 37.5. The nurse plainly told me that they hope to see a number above 50...you are there, and you're there early! Keep those cold tootsies warm and stay positive!! You are PREGNANT!! xoxo


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> I love North Shore.. I would recommend it to anyone.. If we didn't have success here we would go to cornell, but we got pregnant once...so hoping for a second that doesnt end in MC this time. I could have sworn he was in tisch, but he's not doing anything theater/drama/writing related... I think it's something sports management or something.

Oh good to hear you like it there. I know she has an appt with Cornell soon and then will decide. She lives in Woodmere so it's much closer for her than trying to come into the city. Tisch has tons of programs. I went to NYU for undergrad and now dental school too that's why I was curious :). How are you feeling today?


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Quick update 22 eggs
> 
> Ooh congrats!! :happydance: That is a great number of eggs! Rest up!Click to expand...

Nice collection Sekky!!! :wohoo:

BabyD.. the sharp pain I had was in the evening of the day after transfer. My last post made it sound like it was the night of transfer, :nope: it was the evening of the day after! Which would be TODAY! Keep resting and enjoying being PUPO! :thumbup:

AFM.. my FRER's are still getting darker each evening so that is a good thing. I'm going to just assume I have a fighter in there and he's going to make it!

BTW.. does anyone have any feelings about what they are carrying? I feel I'm carrying a boy.. no idea why.. just a gut instinct.


----------



## Mells54

Sekky, great numbers!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sekky great!! That's how many I had my last fet where I got frosties!!


----------



## L4hope

Sekky that's a great ER report!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky that's awesome. You will have some frosties!!


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies. Things went smoothly from DH sample to my ER. However I have to go in on Monday for a scan. FS saw a small fluid collection in my uterus so she wants to check it again. 

Ali: please stop worrying about your beta. He/She is staying put in there.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Bab great looking blast. Fx for a sticky bean


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sekky. Wow that's awesome. Congrats

Ali. I am not pg yet but I have always felt that my first would be a girl


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Baby- I just felt a burning sensation with a full like feeling in my pelvic area.

Sweetness, that full feeling....that's exactly what I had...yay!


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Quick update 22 eggs
> 
> Ooh congrats!! :happydance: That is a great number of eggs! Rest up!Click to expand...
> 
> Nice collection Sekky!!! :wohoo:
> 
> BabyD.. the sharp pain I had was in the evening of the day after transfer. My last post made it sound like it was the night of transfer, :nope: it was the evening of the day after! Which would be TODAY! Keep resting and enjoying being PUPO! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM.. my FRER's are still getting darker each evening so that is a good thing. I'm going to just assume I have a fighter in there and he's going to make it!
> 
> BTW.. does anyone have any feelings about what they are carrying? I feel I'm carrying a boy.. no idea why.. just a gut instinct.Click to expand...

I think mines a girl....especially because my betas are high


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies, wow too much has happened and don't think I've managed to keep up.. Just to update that im settling down well in my new job and things are going well.. I'm working out at least 3 times a week and eating well.. Definitely feeling healthier.. Hoping to have a healthy body in time for my 2nd IVF.. :flower:

Big shout out to my ex-cycle support group.. Turkey, Ali, edamame, ash, mo, ever, lotus and everyone else.. Oh babyD saw that ur back! Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

2girls my betas were high when I was pg with 1 and it was a girl so you may be on to something!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news sekky. Look forward to your fertilisation report tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sekky.. Awesome report!!!! yayy

Flowermal! Hi! I wrote to you on the other thread too! good to see u back! xoxo

Em- I grew up right by woodmere! North shore is closer. My best friend graduated NYU dental... that's great for you! Do you guys live in city too?

Alicatt- Thank you for clarifying! I felt the sharp pain and cramping during my ivf cycle and I literally feel nothing now... I'm trying to just relax and let it all happen, I guess more worried now since the miscarriage. Plus, laying in bed is boring. I have watched so many 80's movies and now i'm watching Nat Geo. I wish I could get up and clean or something. I even googled the definition of 'bedrest' lol. I don't like staying in one place. :laugh2:


----------



## Edamame

Yay Sekky! Hope you are taking it easy and hope that scan goes fine- can't wait to hear your fert report!

Congrats on being PUPO BabyD! I will pray so hard for you that this one sticks and that you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## everhopeful

Just a quick message on my phone. Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well!! I'm following you all and praying that you ALL get your BFP's!!!

Ali- enjoy being pregnant!! Try not to worry about numbers. And with Noah I was convinced from day one I was carrying a boy. No idea why, just convinced!!

Will write longer personals when I'm back at my computer. Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still stalking and praying for you all.

Xx


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Edamame!! I hope so too!

Ali- I had a feeling I was carrying a girl during my last one... because I was so hungry and felt ugly.. dont know how to describe it but I just didn't feel that glow! Old wives tale was true for me... it was XX! I also craved pickles, lemon and spicy food! So if I have those cravings again I guess I'll assume it's a girl. But you never know!!


----------



## Mells54

Me and BabyD, I just have to chime in and shout out to my hometown of Queens. I'm sure you heard the story of the little girl that hung herself from the bullying in school...I grew up only a few blocks from where she lived. Been thinking a lot about my old neighborhood lately. I miss it.


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> Me and BabyD, I just have to chime in and shout out to my hometown of Queens. I'm sure you heard the story of the little girl that hung herself from the bullying in school...I grew up only a few blocks from where she lived. Been thinking a lot about my old neighborhood lately. I miss it.

Mells! Too funny.. PM me... I did hear about that little girl.. how horrible! My sister in law's family lives over there still. Welcome to come visit me and see it!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies!!

BabyD I wouldn't sweat the sharp pain too much as I don't think everyone gets it or maybe it happened over night? I can't believe you googled bedrest! :haha: that is something I would do! I didn't have much choice in the matter. Being single I had to care for myself and the doggies. I did lounge on the couch most of my 2 days of bed rest but getting up for things here and there. FX'd you are mostly done with the bedrest now!

Sekky can't wait for your fertilization report.

AFM.. I've had cramping most of the day, not severe, but it's come with increased CM! I was so concerned at one point that I thought I was spotting (in white shorts). Alas it must be some increase in CM for some reason :shrug:
Here is a picture of FRER's from Wednesday, Friday and today (evening) as the lines are darker for some reason! Almost as dark as the control line :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> BabyD I wouldn't sweat the sharp pain too much as I don't think everyone gets it or maybe it happened over night? I can't believe you googled bedrest! :haha: that is something I would do! I didn't have much choice in the matter. Being single I had to care for myself and the doggies. I did lounge on the couch most of my 2 days of bed rest but getting up for things here and there. FX'd you are mostly done with the bedrest now!
> 
> Sekky can't wait for your fertilization report.
> 
> AFM.. I've had cramping most of the day, not severe, but it's come with increased CM! I was so concerned at one point that I thought I was spotting (in white shorts). Alas it must be some increase in CM for some reason :shrug:
> Here is a picture of FRER's from Wednesday, Friday and today (evening) as the lines are darker for some reason! Almost as dark as the control line :thumbup:

Yay, Ali! Looking good!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- yay! That's awesome getting dark!


----------



## L4hope

BabyD I don't remember any sharp pain. Only AF type cramps shortly before my first beta. 

Ali your pee sticks look great! Increased CM comes with pregnancy...isn't that lovely! I would check my undies nonstop in the first tri thinking I was spotting when it was cm. :haha: All good signs for you!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - we live in the city. I'm hoping we can move out to the suburbs once I graduate. I'm just a little tired of city life. I love the Woodmere area because it's so close to Long Beach. DH and I love going to the beach in the summer :)

Mells - I read about that little girl how heartbreaking :(. How are you doing? You're getting started tomorrow yay! 

Ali - great lines! 

Flowermal - welcome back!! When are you getting started again?


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies Ive been on here a few times over the last few weeks. Im now on my 2ww from a fet I had 2 excellent 2 day embryos transferred on the 24th. In the end they had to thaw 6 but Ive still got 14 frozen (Fingers crossed I don't need them just yet). 


Anyway I know its way to early to have any pg signs, so I know what Im feeling is the awful progesterone. Anyone else had cramps and feeling sick the day after ET? I was awake most of the night feeling sick and this morning feel really light headed. 

Any info would but great, I never had a transfer because I ended up getting ohss after EC so Im clueless to what I should and shouldn't be feeling. Thanks xx


----------



## Em260

tinkerbell - congrats on being PUPO! I had cramping the two days following my ET. Maybe you're dehydrated and that's why you're feeling light headed. If you continue to feel sick today you should call your doctor. :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, thanks for the invite. I want to go back with DH and show him all the places I used "hang out." Someday when we live a little closer.

Em, yes I start Lupron today! I'm getting very excited. 5 Jun is my baseline and then it seems things will speed up. BTW, my aunt lives in Long Beach and Hurricane Sandy destroyed her house. We used to walk to the beach from her house. Hopefully, the beach will be restored.

Ali, those lines are looking good. I bet your next beta will be super high. I think it's natural to worry...I'm just so happy your got your BFP! That's a definite move in the positive direction!

Tinker, congrats on being PUPO.

AFM, dreading the Lupron headaches that I'm sure I will have soon enough. But definitely worth all the pain in the end.


----------



## alicatt

Tinkerbell.. it could be irritation from the transfer causing the cramping. I bet it's the progesterone causing the nausea. I had it in and off in cycles where I wasn't pregnant. FX'd that you are feeling better today!

Mells.. so happy for you! It won't be long before you are PUPO! :wohoo:

AFM.. insomnia last night... :grr: feeling pretty good right now, so that is a plus! Will continue my POAS addiction tonight :haha: I am hoping by Monday my FRER lines are just as dark as the control. They are almost there now! Then on Tuesday I'm hoping for a strong beta.. something over 200.

Is it true that boys have low rising betas? If so, interesting!


----------



## Em260

Mells - I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt's house :hugs: I hope she's ok. Yay for starting Lupron and hopefully the headaches won't be too bad this time around fx! 

Ali - I'm suffering from the worst insomnia too! I just posted about it in my journal. It's been going on since my transfer so I think it's a combo of high estrogen and maybe the medrol? :shrug: Hope you get some sleep and me too. Interesting about boys and low rising betas :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Em.. sorry to hear about the insomnia! It is not fun! I am so tired but can't sleep! I am hoping it will be better tonight. I think I might dose myself with a Benadryl tonight! To make sure I sleep!


----------



## BabyD225

Em- I know the five towns very well.. grew up around there. And my DH lived in Long beach for a long time, we even think of buying a condo there. My parents just finished rebuilding their home from Sandy... the south shore got destroyed. I'm on the north shore and it literally was a joke of a storm. Just a few branches down. So strange!

Mells- I bet we would be able to find people we know in common, my sister in law and her sisters grew up one block from you!

Tink- we're in the tww together! I dont think dizziness is normal...but you are on bedrest and that can make anyone feel anything! I'm happy I'm getting up and walking around today, although my butt is so sore from the PIO!

So I'm off bedrest today, no cramping like I felt during IVF implantation... makes me feel like it didn't work this time, but I"m going to continue to act like it did and hope for the best!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> BabyD I wouldn't sweat the sharp pain too much as I don't think everyone gets it or maybe it happened over night? I can't believe you googled bedrest! :haha: that is something I would do! I didn't have much choice in the matter. Being single I had to care for myself and the doggies. I did lounge on the couch most of my 2 days of bed rest but getting up for things here and there. FX'd you are mostly done with the bedrest now!
> 
> Sekky can't wait for your fertilization report.
> 
> AFM.. I've had cramping most of the day, not severe, but it's come with increased CM! I was so concerned at one point that I thought I was spotting (in white shorts). Alas it must be some increase in CM for some reason :shrug:
> Here is a picture of FRER's from Wednesday, Friday and today (evening) as the lines are darker for some reason! Almost as dark as the control line :thumbup:

Ali: if it helps, for my first pg that ended in m/c, my FRERs were much lighter than that at 10dp5dt. So, things are looking good for you :thumbup: I hope your next beta is strong and gives you reassurance.


----------



## sekky

The embryolist forgot to call. ( very annoying) so I called and we have 12 embryos. All 12 were fertilized normally. So depending on their development it's either day 3 or 5. They will call me on Tuesday to let me know.


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> The embryolist forgot to call. ( very annoying) so I called and we have 12 embryos. All 12 were fertilized normally. So depending on their development it's either day 3 or 5. They will call me on Tuesday to let me know.

Great news! I had 11 embryos and 6 made it to day 5/6 blast! So you should have a bunch of frosties :cold: :yipee:


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies! Thinking of you and hope everything is moving along great for everyone! I'm cheering for you with my pom pom from the sidelines :happydance:


----------



## sekky

alicatt said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> The embryolist forgot to call. ( very annoying) so I called and we have 12 embryos. All 12 were fertilized normally. So depending on their development it's either day 3 or 5. They will call me on Tuesday to let me know.
> 
> Great news! I had 11 embryos and 6 made it to day 5/6 blast! So you should have a bunch of frosties :cold: :yipee:Click to expand...

Thank Ali, I kinda feel that I should have more:haha:( Oliver Twist) if they were ICSIed but I guess DH swimmer were good and all eggs were matured. There was no reason to.

Anxious good to hear from you.


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> The embryolist forgot to call. ( very annoying) so I called and we have 12 embryos. All 12 were fertilized normally. So depending on their development it's either day 3 or 5. They will call me on Tuesday to let me know.
> 
> Great news! I had 11 embryos and 6 made it to day 5/6 blast! So you should have a bunch of frosties :cold: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank Ali, I kinda feel that I should have more:haha:( Oliver Twist) if they were ICSIed but I guess DH swimmer were good and all eggs were matured. There was no reason to.
> 
> Anxious good to hear from you.Click to expand...

I understand, it's not an exact science. I think the more follicles you have the greater chance of not all of them being mature, or there being empty. That happened to me on my first IVF. Had 30 follicles, but only got 11 mature or something like that. You still have a great number of fertilized embryos! Can't wait to hear how they do!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky- it's so hard to understand why some make it some dont even with icsi. It's very frusterating. But I was blessed to have at least two frosties. 

Mells- yay for starting shots and boo for the headaches. Sorry that happens. 

First- how are you doing?

Ali- how are you doing as well?

Ash- hope everything is going well

Anxiously- thanks 

Sorry if I missed anyone. I Only work sat and sun so hard to get caught up on those days

AFM- just waiting for tues for my second beta. Not really and symptoms I don't think. My bbs hurt at night when I wake up the get progressively better til it's gone (that norm for pregnancy) also that's pretty much it nothing else. Feel like I have a lack of symptoms


----------



## alicatt

Count yourself lucky to not have many symptoms!
I do :wacko: nausea, cramping, insomnia, and now sore bbs! UGH!

I found this chart.. made me feel better..

https://boards.babyzone.com/beta-hcg-chart-t3419080.html


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: excellent report! I had 6 fertilize normally and ended up with 4 blasts.

Sweetness: yes, the waiting is painful, but you're in good shape.

AFM, I think I had my first real bout of ms last night, at 5 weeks 0 days. I was eating a cookie and milk and then had to run to the bathroom. I only dry heaved (and cried bc I felt shitty), but it seemed like ms. DH was concerned but happy :haha:

If all is good at my June 4 us, I'll put up a ticker. Oh, the waiting :coffee:


----------



## Em260

Sekky - 12 embryos is great!! :happydance: 

Ali - I spoke with one of the nurses at my clinic today and she recommended Benadryl too. I'm going to take it early tonight in case I wake up early again I'll at least have logged some hours. 

First - oh no that sounds awful :hugs: Ugh the waiting is so hard. I need it to be Thursday already! 

Sweetness - I think lack of symptoms is pretty common this early. Fx for you on Tuesday!


----------



## MoBaby

sekky 12 embryos is GREAT!!! I had 12 last cycle as well w/ 6 blasts :)


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Hi ladies! Thinking of you and hope everything is moving along great for everyone! I'm cheering for you with my pom pom from the sidelines :happydance:

Hey Anxiously!! How are you doing? Do you have a plan for moving forward??


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Sekky: excellent report! I had 6 fertilize normally and ended up with 4 blasts.
> 
> Sweetness: yes, the waiting is painful, but you're in good shape.
> 
> AFM, I think I had my first real bout of ms last night, at 5 weeks 0 days. I was eating a cookie and milk and then had to run to the bathroom. I only dry heaved (and cried bc I felt shitty), but it seemed like ms. DH was concerned but happy :haha:
> 
> If all is good at my June 4 us, I'll put up a ticker. Oh, the waiting :coffee:

You can do it First!! It's all worth it remember. I was BLESSED to not have a lick of morning sickness with my daughter, and when I expressed concern to my RE he said something so sweet like "do you think you may just be getting a break considering all you've gone thru to get here??" It made me feel better, but part of me craved a lil morning sickness just to assure me things were happening, ya know? Luckily it all worked out beautifully, but I always look at ms as a good sign! Several friends swore by a constant stream of saltines...first thing on the morn, right before bed etc...like a few every 15 minutes or so, just to have a lil something in your belly...can't hurt to try!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Turkey16

tinkerbell197 said:


> Hi ladies Ive been on here a few times over the last few weeks. Im now on my 2ww from a fet I had 2 excellent 2 day embryos transferred on the 24th. In the end they had to thaw 6 but Ive still got 14 frozen (Fingers crossed I don't need them just yet).
> 
> 
> Anyway I know its way to early to have any pg signs, so I know what Im feeling is the awful progesterone. Anyone else had cramps and feeling sick the day after ET? I was awake most of the night feeling sick and this morning feel really light headed.
> 
> Any info would but great, I never had a transfer because I ended up getting ohss after EC so Im clueless to what I should and shouldn't be feeling. Thanks xx

How are you feeling today Tinkerbell?? I had no complications after my first transfer...I'd say if you were still feeling rotten, call your doc. Hopefully the cramps and general lousy feelings have passed..


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> The embryolist forgot to call. ( very annoying) so I called and we have 12 embryos. All 12 were fertilized normally. So depending on their development it's either day 3 or 5. They will call me on Tuesday to let me know.

This sounds pretty darn good to me Sekky!! Congrats. Can't wait to hear what the plan is for transfer!! Hope you are feeling great!!


----------



## Turkey16

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sekky- it's so hard to understand why some make it some dont even with icsi. It's very frusterating. But I was blessed to have at least two frosties.
> 
> Mells- yay for starting shots and boo for the headaches. Sorry that happens.
> 
> First- how are you doing?
> 
> Ali- how are you doing as well?
> 
> Ash- hope everything is going well
> 
> Anxiously- thanks
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone. I Only work sat and sun so hard to get caught up on those days
> 
> AFM- just waiting for tues for my second beta. Not really and symptoms I don't think. My bbs hurt at night when I wake up the get progressively better til it's gone (that norm for pregnancy) also that's pretty much it nothing else. Feel like I have a lack of symptoms

Hey Sweetness!! I wouldn't get too caught up in the lack of symptoms...if I remember correctly you had one heck of a first beta...and I'm sure it's gonna be great news with the second on Tuesday!! Looking forward to hearing!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hope I got everybody!! Happy Memorial Day!! xoxo 

Baby D...congrats on being PUPO! It's GREAT to see you back here. I thought about you often over the last 2 months as I experienced an all-too-similar situation as you had when I first joined the thread, and the way you handled yourself gave me a lot of strength and inspiration. Thanks for that!! Seeing you here and PUPO has me super excited for you, and hopeful that I'll be there soon too!! 

Flowermal!! So happy to hear from you..glad the new job is going well, and it sounds like you're gonna be in great shape when it comes time to give it another whirl...any idea when that'll be??

Sandy...how are you feeling?? ER still scheduled for Wednesday?

ttcbaby-how are you feeling? Any more symptoms?? I'm pretty sure you're planning to POAS...have you gone there yet??? 

MoBaby-when is your FET going down?? I've been following your blog, but I'm just so inundated with all this info, I can't quite remember! 

Mells-have the headaches set in? You've started the Lupron right?? 
What other meds will you have to take?? Not sure exactly how things differ (if they even do) when using donor eggs. You guys have GOT to be excited!!! I am definitely feeling a BFP for you. How's DH doing? You making out ok on your own?? 

Ash...how are you feeling miss?? Did you tell us already how many frosties you ended up with?? I am PRAYING that this is your BFP cycle, but it's always nice to have frosties!

Alicatt...how are you feeling?? What's next beta/ultrasound-wise?? Symptoms still kicking?? 

Lotus..hope your dogs are behaving and that you're finding some places around AZ to wear all your cute new clothes! Still saving for the next cycle right?? Did you give up on finding work somewhere w/ IVF coverage?? I remember thinking that was a good idea! When does DH come home?? 

Edamame..how are you doing these days?? What's your plan moving forward??

Ever...hope you are feeling good! I'm hoping that we may be cycle buddies one of these days!!

Em...Thursday's your OTD, right? I can't keep things straight, have you POAS yet?? When will that excitement begin??

2girls...Ultrasound tomorrow!!! How psyched are you?? Are you feeling good??

L4hope & Wannabe...hope you're both feeling great!! I love how you guys are always checking in and offering words of wisdom!


----------



## Em260

Ok, I can't hold it in any longer! I'm pregnant!! :yipee: I started testing on Friday at 3dp5dt (yes, POAS addict) and of course it was a BFN. 4dp5dt I got a squinter with FMU on the FRER. That night the line popped up pink and visible right away and the line has been getting darker ever since. 

Yesterday was 5dp5dt and I pulled out a digital that I've been saving forever and it was positive! :happydance: 

I'm so excited but very cautious too as I've had a couple of first trimester losses. Please stick baby!!!

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/d0d81bdc-1d4d-4d1f-be40-845588ecef5d.jpg

The test from the morning was a little wonky because the lines are off center but at least it showed a darker line. 
https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/91dfa15f-a4c1-486b-a9b7-38b855210d02.jpg

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/36681b07-18e3-4c0f-9aaf-b01137bb7f91.jpg

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/cc33d1cb-6d20-4641-8eea-30ec1bce703e.jpg


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies

Sorry on phone so not able to do all personals but thinking of you all. :hugs:

Sekky graft fertilisation report :happydance:

Afm, been really uncomfortable this weekend but had scan today today and have 41 follicles between 15 mm and 22mm so lots growing, no wonder I have been uncomfortable. Chance of getting ohss but after not getting it too ban last time they aren't too concerned just going to keep an eye on me. So trigger tonight and ER on wednesday :happydance: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Ok, I can't hold it in any longer! I'm pregnant!! :yipee: I started testing on Friday at 3dp5dt (yes, POAS addict) and of course it was a BFN. 4dp5dt I got a squinter with FMU on the FRER. That night the line popped up pink and visible right away and the line has been getting darker ever since.
> 
> Yesterday was 5dp5dt and I pulled out a digital that I've been saving forever and it was positive! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited but very cautious too as I've had a couple of first trimester losses. Please stick baby!!!
> 
> https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/d0d81bdc-1d4d-4d1f-be40-845588ecef5d.jpg
> 
> The test from the morning was a little wonky because the lines are off center but at least it showed a darker line.
> https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/91dfa15f-a4c1-486b-a9b7-38b855210d02.jpg
> 
> https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/36681b07-18e3-4c0f-9aaf-b01137bb7f91.jpg
> 
> https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/cc33d1cb-6d20-4641-8eea-30ec1bce703e.jpg

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! Congrats Em!!! Amazing news!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Woo hoo em great news xx


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats em!! Yay!!!
Sandy sorry about ubcomfortableness :( 41 is a lot! Er do close! Are you triggering with Hcg ?

Turkey fet is July (I calculated b/n the 18-22). I have endometrial scratch biopsy and hysteroscopy June 10.


----------



## Sandy83

Yes triggering with hcg (pregnyl) xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Turkey16 said:


> tinkerbell197 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies Ive been on here a few times over the last few weeks. Im now on my 2ww from a fet I had 2 excellent 2 day embryos transferred on the 24th. In the end they had to thaw 6 but Ive still got 14 frozen (Fingers crossed I don't need them just yet).
> 
> 
> Anyway I know its way to early to have any pg signs, so I know what Im feeling is the awful progesterone. Anyone else had cramps and feeling sick the day after ET? I was awake most of the night feeling sick and this morning feel really light headed.
> 
> Any info would but great, I never had a transfer because I ended up getting ohss after EC so Im clueless to what I should and shouldn't be feeling. Thanks xx
> 
> How are you feeling today Tinkerbell?? I had no complications after my first transfer...I'd say if you were still feeling rotten, call your doc. Hopefully the cramps and general lousy feelings have passed..Click to expand...

Hi I don't feel too bad thanks for asking. Still getting the odd cramps and like a twisting feeling on one side. They are not painful just know they are there. I've read a lot maybe too much the last few days and looks like they are normal, so hopefully it is ?? Hope they are getting comfy and its not my body rejecting them xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Em260 said:


> tinkerbell - congrats on being PUPO! I had cramping the two days following my ET. Maybe you're dehydrated and that's why you're feeling light headed. If you continue to feel sick today you should call your doctor. :hugs:

hi the sickness and going dizzy as stopped now. I didn't really have any bed rest, other than a few hours after ET and having a few hours in bed each day. My clinic told me to carry on as normal? Xx


----------



## Em260

tinkerbell197 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> tinkerbell - congrats on being PUPO! I had cramping the two days following my ET. Maybe you're dehydrated and that's why you're feeling light headed. If you continue to feel sick today you should call your doctor. :hugs:
> 
> hi the sickness and going dizzy as stopped now. I didn't really have any bed rest, other than a few hours after ET and having a few hours in bed each day. My clinic told me to carry on as normal? XxClick to expand...

Oh that's good the dizziness stopped :thumbup: My clinic doesn't recommend bed rest either. I was told to take it easy the first day after transfer but to resume normal activities the next day. I relaxed the second day but didn't spend the whole day in bed.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - yay for trigger!! Wow, 41 is a lot of follies!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em. Woohoo that's awesome news. We have the same OTD date but I'm so afraid to test n

Turkey. I'm doing well I'm thinking all my symptoms are progesterone related as I am dealing with constipation now. I'm so afraid to test so I might wait for the OTD date. 

Sandy. Wow that's awesome good luck in ER hun


----------



## ashknowsbest

sekky - awesome news on 12 embryos! 

sandy - woohoo for 41 follicles, good luck at ER! 

Em - have you tested yet?

ttc - how are you feeling?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ash - I feel nervous. I am having cramping, sore boobs, but I do think that is progesterone related and not really pg symptoms. I wonder why progesterone makes your cramp. It is really strange. I haven't tested and don't have the nerve. I have just been let down so many times ya know!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - yeah I know how you feel. I just decided to test because honestly it's just as hard either way. With the first IVF I tested and with the second I didn't and I felt just as horrible so I figured why not test this time. It is really scary though.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- yay!!! Congrats that's so exciting! When is your beta???!!!

Ash- how are you feeling 

Turkey-thanks for the reassurance it's just sooooooo hard!! How are you feeling??

Sekky- looks like you will have frosties!!!!

Sandy- wow that's a lot! I bet you feel like your ovary is going to pop! I'm sure your going to have frosties to last two decades! That's awesome

Ttc-well with me I never had any symptoms from the progesterone until I was preg( so I relate them to pregnancy) being tired, a weird like sluggish feeling, boobs hurrying off and on) so that's another thing to look at if your symptoms were there before your ET. I don't know if I'm weird or not cause my FMU never is darker its on,y darker in afternoon or evening then progesterone never really bothered me I would always start AF still on progesterone. So I think those are pretty good signs. 

Tinker- glad the dizziness has stopped crazy how every re is so different. 

Ali- how are you feeling. Did you test again??

First- how are you when is your next beta?? And I'm not putting up a ticker or changing my things til I'm 12 weeks. This preg I just have a good feeling about. It's just different from the last. I'm excited. 

2girls- how far long are you and your us is tom?!?!?

Afm- nothing too crazy. I have been soooooooooo tired my lunch break yesterday in the er I went to my car and slept. And just my bbs still hurt at night better during the day. I'm just pray daily and thank Godbfornthis beautiful baby he has given us!

If I missed anyone how are you doing?!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Em! 

I wish I had the guts to test early but beta is tomorrow so I figure if I've held out this long I can hold out one more day. 

I've had a few symptoms, but I'm trying hard not to over analyze anything. I'm just anxiously waiting for tomorrow afternoon to get here! All my other results haven't come in until around 4 pm so I have a long 30 hours or so to get through!

Sorry for the lack of personals. I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - I'm feeling okay. Not symptom spotting at all just going with the flow. I did test and get a BFN but that was 4dp5dt. We'll see what happens in another day or so when I test again. My beta is 5/31 so it's not that long off. Sounds like you're having some good symptoms of pregnancy! Woohoo!


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie: fx for you! I bet your beta is positive! Can't wait!
Ash: 4 dpt oo early!! Fx for your bfp!! Keep us updated! How many frosties did you end up with?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- I have my finger crossed as everyone else we all deserve it soooooo much!!! Can't wait for your beta i wish they could just run it right there and give us the results in 30 min

Ash- yes def don't count yourself out 4days is pretty early to get a positive. And I think that's great just going with the flow that's sometimes the best and most relaxed way to go. I have my fingers crossed for you that everything will be great!! It's our time!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- I have my finger crossed as everyone else we all deserve it soooooo much!!! Can't wait for your beta i wish they could just run it right there and give us the results in 30 min

Ash- yes def don't count yourself out 4days is pretty early to get a positive. And I think that's great just going with the flow that's sometimes the best and most relaxed way to go. I have my fingers crossed for you that everything will be great!! It's our time!


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone!! I'm so excited I don't know what to do with myself! :happydance: I'm trying to study and let's just say concentrating is impossible at this point. 

ttc - those symptoms sound promising! I used progesterone for my last IUI and didn't have any of the symptoms like this time so that's how I kind of knew/hoped it was related to pg. 

Lucie - fx for you tomorrow! You are so strong to not test! 

Ash - fx for you too! Did you end up with any frosties? 

Sweetness - my beta is on Thursday. I was considering asking to go in early but I think I'll just wait. I have the opposite problem as you I am having insomnia. A nap sounds nice right now but I doubt I'll be able to fall asleep.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congratulations, Em! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: Enjoy it!! XO


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - congrats on your pegnancy!! 

I got one frostie


----------



## alicatt

WOW! Such an active thread this morning! I am not sure I can keep up :haha:

First off.. Em!! OMG that is amazing news! So happy for you :yipee: I'm sure studying is going to be difficult. I was in a state of shock and could do little when I first found out. 

Lucie.. FX'd for tomorrow and a nice :bfp: :thumbup:


Ash.. 4dp is early, I didn't get mine until 5dp and even then you could barely see it. I then went back to my 4dp and looked at it 24 hours later and I did see a really super faint line, but then I thought it might have just been evap. So I'm not sure. I'm going with 5dp since that was when it was there and while still a bit of a squinter, I could see it. Are you going to test again? Have you gotten the results of how many frosties :cold: you have?

TTCBaby.. how are you feeling? Are you fighting the urge to test? FX'd for you, when is your beta?

Turkey.. how are you doing? What is the plan for you?

Sandy.. OMG 41 follicles? EEK! No wonder you are feeling a little bloated. I hope that you don't get OHSS! I had a moderate case my first IVF, and it was not pleasant. I almost wish that we'd done a freeze all that cycle as I think the OHSS made it more difficult for my embryos to implant. :shrug: FX'd for a great ER and fertilization report, and for NO OHSS! 

Sekky.. any updates on your embryos? Or are they just going to wait until day 5? FX'd for some beauties and some frosties :cold:

Tinkerbell.. glad the dizziness has subsided, some pinching/pulling is to be expected, it is the uterus growing to make room! So I take this as a positive sign :thumbup:

First.. how are you feeling? I hope your MS is passing, what is next for you? Another beta or do you jump to U/S? 

Sweetness.. sounds like perfect pregnancy symptoms to me! Do you have another beta tomorrow?

Lotus.. :hi: I hope you are having a good Memorial Day.. we thank you for your DH being in service! I hope he comes home to you soon! :hug:

Mells.. ditto for you! I hope you are doing well today and your headaches aren't too bad. I had horrible ones on Lupron too. I hope your DH comes home safe and sound to you too. Thinking of him and all of our other men and women in service today, as well as the ones that have gone before them. God Bless.

AFM.. I've had a super busy weekend, shopping for a friend that is expecting. We did a whilrwind shopping spree on Saturday and then yesterday was a Memorial Day BBQ and pool party that was loads of fun. We had fireworks afterwards to celebrate. My symptoms now are just cramping, CM, fatigue, and insomnia. Last night I took 2 benadryl and finally slept through the night. I feel a ton better today. :thumbup: I did another test last night and it is slightly darker than Saturday's, so I'm still feeling pretty good about this :baby: staying put. FX'd that my 3rd beta tomorrow has jumped to where it should be.

:hug: to you all, and :dust: too!


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> Em - congrats on your pegnancy!!
> 
> I got one frostie

That is more than in the past! :happydance: Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Ali, Look forward to hearing your 3rd beta results :hugs:

Think there is a good chance of me getting slight case of OHSS like last time but wasn't anything i couldn't handle. FS said that the number of follicles doesn't neccessarily effect how severe OHSS is she said your body either copes with it or doesn't once you get over 25 follicles so fx'd its no worse than last time xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey16 said:


> Lotus..hope your dogs are behaving and that you're finding some places around AZ to wear all your cute new clothes! Still saving for the next cycle right?? Did you give up on finding work somewhere w/ IVF coverage?? I remember thinking that was a good idea! When does DH come home??

Hey Turkey! Thanks for thinking of me. Funny that you ask about the dogs. I was walking the more difficult of the two last night and he started to chase a bunny, so I jerked the leash back like the trainer taught me. I ended up straining my arm/shoulder muscles and had to skip yoga today. I can't extend or contract the upper arm muscles without a moderate amount of pain. :( Things like this always happen when DH is away. I'm just adding it to the list...

I have a friend visiting this weekend and my sister is coming the following weekend, so I am looking forward to wearing my new clothes. :winkwink: I am still planning to look for a job in VA with IVF coverage. Unfortunately, I am just in limbo at the moment. I can't exactly interview from here, and I'm not sure where we will even live yet. If I can't find something with coverage, at least I will be able to make some $ for our new plan. I'm really hoping we are awarded a grant this summer to help us pay for more IVF. We are also hoping to be approved for the unlimited cycle "shared risk" package. It's around $30k. I don't think the grant will be anywhere close to $30k, but anything would help. DH will be here in a few weeks! I cannot wait!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ash- so do you have a total of 2 :cold: now? How are you feeling?


----------



## Mells54

Em, congrats :yipee:

Turkey, thanks for thinking of me. I did start Lupron, and in a couple of days I start estradiol patches, then the dreaded PIO. That's it for as for shots though.

Lotus, I'm so happy that DH will be home soon. I'm 25% through this deployment...hoping the next 3 months fly by, but at the same time I don't want to wish the summer away either.

Ali, thanks for the kind words. Sounds like you had a fun filled weekend! I'm very excited about you BFP, and it seems you have a strong little one. I can't wait to hear your third beta. :hug:

Sandy, good luck on trigger and ER. :winkwink:

Ash, yeah for a frostie, but I don't think you will need it this time around.

Sweet, hope the tiredness passes quickly. I remember that feeling with my pregnancy...not fun :growlmad:

TTC, POAS yet?

Lucie, good luck tomorrow! :hugs:

Sorry for anyone I missed...:wacko: so hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Lucie, Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Ali, Look forward to hearing your 3rd beta results :hugs:
> 
> Think there is a good chance of me getting slight case of OHSS like last time but wasn't anything i couldn't handle. FS said that the number of follicles doesn't neccessarily effect how severe OHSS is she said your body either copes with it or doesn't once you get over 25 follicles so fx'd its no worse than last time xx

I think it has to do with your estrogen level as opposed to your follicle count, if your E2 is still relatively low then you should be OK. Mine climbed over 4000 and that is what did it for me. 

I hear though that if you do have OHSS, that it will get better as time goes, but if you are pregnant it will get worse again as the hCG rises. So be on the lookout for that!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells- I know exactly what you mean about wishing time away. I do a lot of that, and I wish I didn't. I try to keep myself entertained and enjoy things like taking up the whole bed if I want to, eating foods he doesn't like and watching movies he wouldn't enjoy... But I would rather have him any day and it's hard not to wish for that day to come. :hugs: to you, my sister. You are so strong. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Sweetness_87

How many hours do they want to see it the beta double????? My first one was 506 on 5/24 then tomorrow I'm guessing it should be around 1500 is that right?


----------



## Sandy83

Well trigger done day off tomorrow from injections yay!!!! 

Off work now till next wednesday so I can relax ready for ER and ET. I promise I will do personals tomorrow thinking of you all :hugs:

Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweet- I think it should be around 2,000. Four days means it should double twice. So if you had a beta on the 26th, it should be around 1,000 and then doubling again tomorrow should be 2,000.


----------



## Sweetness_87

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweet- I think it should be around 2,000. Four days means it should double twice. So if you had a beta on the 26th, it should be around 1,000 and then doubling again tomorrow should be 2,000.

Thanks! I'm now a little nervous it won't be that eeeeeekkkk. Come on tom


----------



## MoBaby

sweet I think anything between 1500-2000+ would be perfectly fine b/c they want to see 75% increase.. I think its going to be higher than that (I'm still thinking TWINS!! :) )


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo I looked at the one from last time at 13dp5dt and it was 947. So I guess since it will be 14dp6dt that's two more days so I think that's possible given two more days. And I don't care what we have as long as it/they are healthy. :). waiting for results are sooooo hard


----------



## sekky

Wow so much to catch up on in just few hours.

Em congrats darling. Wishing you a H & H 9 months

Ash keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you.

Ali glad you lines are still getting darker.

Sandy yay for trigger and injection free day. I kinda miss them though

Lucie hoping for great numbers for you tomorrow. 

Lotus YAY for DH coming home soon. So excited for ya

Mo counting down to June 10? 

AFM thank you ladies for your comments. I went in for an US today to check the fluid that showed up in my endometrium on ER day. Thank goodness it no longer there. She was so brief that I couldn't ask about the embryos but I plan to call tomorrow to know their plan.


----------



## FirstTry

I'm at my MIL's for the holiday, so can't read everything, but I saw that Em is preggers! Congratulations!!! :happydance:

And Sweetness, I'm sure your second beta will be awesome.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweet- don't worry. Your first beta was awesome. I'm sure tomorrow's number will be high. So excited for you!


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Em!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Turkey16 said:


> Hope I got everybody!! Happy Memorial Day!! xoxo
> 
> Baby D...congrats on being PUPO! It's GREAT to see you back here. I thought about you often over the last 2 months as I experienced an all-too-similar situation as you had when I first joined the thread, and the way you handled yourself gave me a lot of strength and inspiration. Thanks for that!! Seeing you here and PUPO has me super excited for you, and hopeful that I'll be there soon too!!
> 
> Flowermal!! So happy to hear from you..glad the new job is going well, and it sounds like you're gonna be in great shape when it comes time to give it another whirl...any idea when that'll be??
> 
> Sandy...how are you feeling?? ER still scheduled for Wednesday?
> 
> ttcbaby-how are you feeling? Any more symptoms?? I'm pretty sure you're planning to POAS...have you gone there yet???
> 
> MoBaby-when is your FET going down?? I've been following your blog, but I'm just so inundated with all this info, I can't quite remember!
> 
> Mells-have the headaches set in? You've started the Lupron right??
> What other meds will you have to take?? Not sure exactly how things differ (if they even do) when using donor eggs. You guys have GOT to be excited!!! I am definitely feeling a BFP for you. How's DH doing? You making out ok on your own??
> 
> Ash...how are you feeling miss?? Did you tell us already how many frosties you ended up with?? I am PRAYING that this is your BFP cycle, but it's always nice to have frosties!
> 
> Alicatt...how are you feeling?? What's next beta/ultrasound-wise?? Symptoms still kicking??
> 
> Lotus..hope your dogs are behaving and that you're finding some places around AZ to wear all your cute new clothes! Still saving for the next cycle right?? Did you give up on finding work somewhere w/ IVF coverage?? I remember thinking that was a good idea! When does DH come home??
> 
> Edamame..how are you doing these days?? What's your plan moving forward??
> 
> Ever...hope you are feeling good! I'm hoping that we may be cycle buddies one of these days!!
> 
> Em...Thursday's your OTD, right? I can't keep things straight, have you POAS yet?? When will that excitement begin??
> 
> 2girls...Ultrasound tomorrow!!! How psyched are you?? Are you feeling good??
> 
> L4hope & Wannabe...hope you're both feeling great!! I love how you guys are always checking in and offering words of wisdom!

I feel hopeful! I'm seeing my sister and her kids after 2 years this coming weekend and lied to all of my family saying it didn't work...it would ne great to have good news to share!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- yay!!! Congrats that's so exciting! When is your beta???!!!
> 
> Ash- how are you feeling
> 
> Turkey-thanks for the reassurance it's just sooooooo hard!! How are you feeling??
> 
> Sekky- looks like you will have frosties!!!!
> 
> Sandy- wow that's a lot! I bet you feel like your ovary is going to pop! I'm sure your going to have frosties to last two decades! That's awesome
> 
> Ttc-well with me I never had any symptoms from the progesterone until I was preg( so I relate them to pregnancy) being tired, a weird like sluggish feeling, boobs hurrying off and on) so that's another thing to look at if your symptoms were there before your ET. I don't know if I'm weird or not cause my FMU never is darker its on,y darker in afternoon or evening then progesterone never really bothered me I would always start AF still on progesterone. So I think those are pretty good signs.
> 
> Tinker- glad the dizziness has stopped crazy how every re is so different.
> 
> Ali- how are you feeling. Did you test again??
> 
> First- how are you when is your next beta?? And I'm not putting up a ticker or changing my things til I'm 12 weeks. This preg I just have a good feeling about. It's just different from the last. I'm excited.
> 
> 2girls- how far long are you and your us is tom?!?!?
> 
> Afm- nothing too crazy. I have been soooooooooo tired my lunch break yesterday in the er I went to my car and slept. And just my bbs still hurt at night better during the day. I'm just pray daily and thank Godbfornthis beautiful baby he has given us!
> 
> If I missed anyone how are you doing?!

I'm 5 +4 tomorrow


----------



## Em260

Mells and Lotus - Thinking of you two and your families today. We're so lucky to have families like yours serving our country and keeping us safe. I'm sorry it means you have to be away from your DHs right now :hugs: 

Ash - yay for :cold: !!

Sweetness - fx for you! I know it's nerve wracking I'm scared to wait for my beta. Hope you get another nice high number!

Sandy - I hope OHSS stays away!

Sekky - great news about the fluid being gone yay!!

2girls - good luck tomorrow! ooh that will be such a good surprise for everyone! Let us know how it goes!

AFM - Thanks again for all of your comments and good wishes :). I'm trying to decide whether to go in tomorrow morning for a beta instead of waiting until thurs. That way when the thurs beta comes in I'll know if it doubled. I'm so impatient I'll probably go :haha: I'm sure the nurses will give me hard time but oh well.


----------



## L4hope

Em congrats! If you can go for beta tomorrow why not?!

Ali, next beta coming up...I'm sure it will be nicely doubled. :)

Sandy, I'm sure you're so ready to get those eggs out!! But awesome for such a great response. 

Sekky, glad the fluid has gone away. 

Mells yay for getting started! Ugh...I hated the Lupron headaches. But you're right it's all worth it. 

Lotus glAd you're going to see your hubby again soon! 

Turkey, you're sweet thanks! Just want to see everyone get their bfp!! It looks like this thread is really heating up. So hopefully you'll be joining in soon with your next cycle!!

2girls what a nice surprise for your family to share your news!

Happy Memorial Day everyone! Hope you all had a nice weekend and much thanks to all of our service men and women and their families!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats Em!!! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks girls for the reassurance!!!!!! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Mells- I know exactly what you mean about wishing time away. I do a lot of that, and I wish I didn't. I try to keep myself entertained and enjoy things like taking up the whole bed if I want to, eating foods he doesn't like and watching movies he wouldn't enjoy... But I would rather have him any day and it's hard not to wish for that day to come. :hugs: to you, my sister. You are so strong. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Lotus, it's nice to have a common bond with someone in all of this. Infertility is hard enough, then you throw deployments, moving, tricare, and everything else in the mix...ugg sometimes I just want to scream. You are especially strong right now living in someone else's house, in a temporary place, not knowing what to expect at the next assignment. Where are you going in VA? We were stationed at Langley/Eustis in Hampton Roads many years ago.


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness, I love your new pic!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oh ladies so kinda freaking out!! I ate like 4-6 pieces of small shrimp today and totally forgot not suppose to eat it!!! It was on a skillet. Nownim freaking out


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Oh ladies so kinda freaking out!! I ate like 4-6 pieces of small shrimp today and totally forgot not suppose to eat it!!! It was on a skillet. Nownim freaking out

what's wrong with shrimp?


----------



## Turkey16

Shrimp is ok as per the mayo clinic...just doubled-checked. It's low in mercury, so you are a-ok. No worries! Google it if you need reassuring!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- thanks so much for the info I feel better!

Ali- someone told me no shrimp at all none then remembered after I already ate some. But I guess it's ok !


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Turkey- thanks so much for the info I feel better!
> 
> Ali- someone told me no shrimp at all none then remembered after I already ate some. But I guess it's ok !

I had a few last night!! I'm just going to wait until I have get a list from my OB.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em - congrats on that dark second line!!! :happydance:

Sandy - wow! That's a great reaction to the treatment. Fingers crossed that your forever baby is in there!!

I know there are a bunch of you ladies going in for betas and scans this week - good luck. Can't wait to hear all the positive results!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks sweetness I've decided all of my symptoms are from the meds. Lol.

Ali. That's awesome it's getting darker. My beta is on Thursday so I might just wait. 

Lucie. Good luck tomorrow I'm praying for you

AFM. Counting down to beta I'm so nervous and scared but I have accepted that I have no control over the outcome..


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

ttc, not long til OTD :happydance:

Sweetness, I wouldn't worry about the shrimp as long as you don't eat loads all the time :hugs: Look forward to hearing your beta numbers

Mells, Not long til FET :hugs:

Lucie, Is it OTD today???? Fx'd if it is :hugs:

Ash, Hope the 2ww is treating you well :hugs:

Ali, Great news lines are getting darker :happydance:

Sekky, Great news that the fluid has disappeared :happydance: Look forward to hear how youe embies are getting on

First, enjoy your holiday at MIL :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, relaxing today and enjoying the day off meds before ER tomorrow and those ucky suppositries!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Just left my RE 's office. No one gave me a hard time at all so now I'm glad I decided to go in for an early beta. I should have the results in a few hours fx!


----------



## ashknowsbest

BFN today. I'm out.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay em!!

Ash: you are what 5dp5dt?? You still have time to get your bfp!


----------



## ashknowsbest

6dp5dt. I really don't think I'm pregnant. I'm calling my FS office today to try and go in for beta tomorrow morning. I do NOT want to keep on these estrace pills because they're giving me horrible headaches. Nor do I want to do the PIO shots anymore because they're starting to cause me pain.


----------



## Mells54

Em, fx'd for a good beta.

Ash, sorry :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - it's okay. I honestly haven't even cried about it this time. I don't know if I'm just used to the disappointment or what but my OH and I decided I'm not going through with a FET or anything until they do more testing and figure out why these embryos aren't sticking.


----------



## alicatt

ashknowsbest said:


> mells - it's okay. I honestly haven't even cried about it this time. I don't know if I'm just used to the disappointment or what but my OH and I decided I'm not going through with a FET or anything until they do more testing and figure out why these embryos aren't sticking.

Ash.. that is a really good idea. I'm so sorry that it didn't work :hug:


----------



## Mells54

ashknowsbest said:


> mells - it's okay. I honestly haven't even cried about it this time. I don't know if I'm just used to the disappointment or what but my OH and I decided I'm not going through with a FET or anything until they do more testing and figure out why these embryos aren't sticking.

Ash, I agree. After being on this thread, I've learned there are so many different tests they can do. You do produce a good number of eggs and you are still young (compared to me :haha:), sometimes you just need a break from TTC as well. Have you thought about seeing a different RE for other opinions or different options? Sometimes just hearing a different prospective helps. I've been following your journey since last October/November, and I know how badly you wanted this to work. I wish you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Ash, So sorry but i would still hold out till you can get the official beta who knows but thinking of you :hug: 

Em, look forward to hearing your beta number :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Ash so sorry. Glad you and OH have a plan.

Em and lucie good luck with your betas

AFM got a call from the clinic and my transfer is now. Am confused and my day is in disarray because am in the middle of a work day. Glad I was able to shift things around and made it there. So waiting to see the FS and Embryologist why the sudden decision to go day 3. Trying to calm myself that's things are alright


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: I hope everything is okay and that you leave today with your embie(s) safely on board.

Ash: I'm so sorry that you got a bfn today. I do think there's still a chance because it's only 6dp5dt. But if this isn't your month, I hope you find some answers and are able to develop a plan that will work for you. I know what you mean about the familiarity of the disappointment. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. You will be PUPO very soon xx


----------



## alicatt

Ash.. I know how you feel, having been there before. There is still hope that you'll get a :bfp: in another day or 2. If not, I would seek a second opinion, and/or get some additional tests done. :hug:

Sekky.. good luck with transfer today! You'll be PUPO before you know it!

AFM.. had my last beta this morning, will get the results this afternoon. I scheduled my first U/S! Unfortunately it isn't until 6/12! :wacko: I'm going to go nuts in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ash - I'm so sorry. Hoping that its just too early and you get that line in the next day or two. I didn't get mine (and lightly at that) until 6dp5dt. You're not out yet...

Sekky - good luck today.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- I woul also get a second opinion. Maybe they can do assisted hatching???? There is so much they can do. Big hugs. Will keep you in my prayers

Sekky- good luck today!!!!

Ali- I am headed to get my second beta should have result arounds 2-4 today. Then I think one or two more after that. THEN ultrasound 6/11!!! But I might push it to 6/14 so DH doesn't have to take a day off work. But doubt I can wait that long 

em- eagerly waiting your results!!

First- how are you doing?

2girls- ready to hear bout your ultrasound!!! 

Lucie- how are you?

Lotus- I am in desperate need of retail therapy but DH has us on a budget plan :(. So he told me to put some stuff in the garage sale this weekend and what I sale I can use lol. He cracks me up 

Anyone else how are you hope your having a good day


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash. I agree a break might be good and I know your FS didn't agree with trying supplements but maybe during your break you could try some. It can't hurt. I'm so sorry and do hope tomorrow brings you better news.

Sekky. Good luck. Glad you were able to move things around. 

Ali and sweetness ill be praying for some high beta numbers !

AFM. Beta on Thursday. I'm so nervous


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. They said the best 3 embies showed themselves so there was no point waiting till day 5. Am PUPO with three already. So they will watch the other 9 till day 5 and freeze any of them worth freezing


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Thanks ladies. They said the best 3 embies showed themselves so there was no point waiting till day 5. Am PUPO with three already. So they will watch the other 9 till day 5 and freeze any of them worth freezing

Wonderful news! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness- I hope you sell a lot so you can go shopping! I totally understand the budgeting... The only reason I am shopping is that DH is not spending ANY money at all (he can't, where he is) so we've been able to save a lot this whole time with me living with inlaws and all that. He knows this has been a very hard time for me and told me to shop to make myself feel better. Plus, I sold a bunch of jewelry a couple weeks ago at yoga class, so I made some $. :winkwink: It is going to be weird this fall/winter. I have to buy winter clothes! I've been living in perpetual summer for 5 years. It's going to be a big adjustment.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wow, sekky! 3 embies? You are a brave woman! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sekky

LotusBlossom said:


> Wow, sekky! 3 embies? You are a brave woman! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :happydance:

This cracked me up lotus. Thank you. It was the embryologist and FS recommendation and am not afraid of multiples either. Haha


----------



## sekky

Ali thanks. Your US day is my OTD. I hope I get a +HPT by 6th as that's our 4th anniversary


----------



## Turkey16

ashknowsbest said:


> BFN today. I'm out.

Sorry Ash...that just sucks. Like everyone, I'm holding out hope that it's too early, but I feel for you.


----------



## Edamame

Sekky, congrats on being pupo! Hope you get stickies!

Ash- so sorry to hear that. I didn't get anything until 7dpo if I remember correctly. So hopefully it is just too soon!

Turkey, we're taking a couple of cycles off, getting genetic tests done on us both, more blood tests on me. I tested for a blood clotting problem, Factor V Leiden, so we're meeting with a hematologist in two weeks. From what I've been reading, that doesn't usually cause implantation problems, but can cause miscarriages later in pregnancy. Hope you guys don't mind my sticking around here!


----------



## Em260

The nurse just called my beta is 72 :yipee: I'm 7dp5dt today so she said that's a very good number and I'll go in on Thursday for a repeat beta.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Em260 said:


> The nurse just called my beta is 72 :yipee: I'm 7dp5dt today so she said that's a very good number and I'll go in on Thursday for a repeat beta.

YAY, EM:happydance: that's great!

First ultrasound update: they saw EVERYTHING!!! Gestational sac, yolk sac, and a perfect heartbeat! 105 bpm; I can now exhale:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em -woohoo!!!! soo happy for you hun!

Sekky - awesome news...I was thinking of 3 also but my RE wouldn't let me do it. I am 37 and am worried about egg quality.....glad you have so many more going!

Lotus- you so deserve the retail therapy and it is wonderful you are able to put some money away for your next try! I am rooting for you hun! I am an American living in the Bahamas so buying winter clothes is somewhat foreign to me also. I grew up in Miami so I think I have seen snow only a handful of times! You'll have to let me know how you like your first winter!

2girls- that is so awesome! Congrats hun! What a great milestone to reach!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats Em and 2Girls!! So exciting!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ttcbaby117

edamame - yes please hang out hun...we would love to still hear about your journey!


----------



## alicatt

Great news Em and 2girls! :yipee:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats em and 2girks!! Wonderful news!!! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Edamame absolutely stay so everyone can root you on once your ready for your next cycle! 

Ash sorry! :hugs: hopefully it's too soon, but if not I think a second opinion/additional testing is a good idea. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em and 2girls- yay congrats!! That's awesome!!!!

Lotus- I think it's great to be able to shop. Makes a woman feel great!!

Ede- stay we want to hear your progress etc


----------



## BabyD225

Edamame- STAYYYY!

Sekky- Congrats on being PUPO... your poor vagina in 9 months!! Excited for you!

Ash- I'm so sorry... I think further testing at this point is smart! There are so many other things they can figure out. Ive even heard of embryo glue to help them stick!

Em- CONGRATSS!!! YAYYYYY can't wait for your next beta!!

2girls- What a relief seeing everything! I"m so happy for you! How excited are you? it doesnt feel real, right? :happydance:

I can't get a good picture yet, but i just took a test.. and there is a VERY VERY faint second line on FRER.. My transfer was friday, it was a 6 day hatching blast.. so does that make today 4dp6dt? I peed on the stick at lunch, so it wasn't FMU, but its definitely there a little.. can this be real? My heart is pounding in disbelief.. after the miscarriage, I lost hope. My initial thought now was that it wasn't going to last... hope it's true! I'll do it again tomorrow morning.... fingers crossed ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Em, Great news! :yipee:

2 girls, very exciting and a little unreal, I'm sure!

BabyD, can't wait to see your :bfp: 

Sekky, my gosh! Are you ready for triplets? For years, every time I dream about children, I have triplets...I always thought it was a sign. :haha:

Edamame, stay...I'm sure you will have plenty of company. :flower:

AFM, 2 days of Lupron and no headaches...yet!


----------



## alicatt

Just got the call.. 3rd BETA: 201, doubling time of 52 hours.
My PA at the FS office is happy with that number, but I'm wondering if we shouldn't do 1 more BETA before I have to do another IVIg.
It does seem to be picking up a bit. It was doubling at 64 hours, now 52 hours.
Has anyone heard that FET's take a little bit longer to get moving in the right direction? :shrug:


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Just got the call.. 3rd BETA: 201, doubling time of 52 hours.
> My PA at the FS office is happy with that number, but I'm wondering if we shouldn't do 1 more BETA before I have to do another IVIg.
> It does seem to be picking up a bit. It was doubling at 64 hours, now 52 hours.
> Has anyone heard that FET's take a little bit longer to get moving in the right direction? :shrug:

Ali, that's an excellent beta! :happydance: I've heard that FETs take longer to implant, but seems that little one(s) is snuggling in nicely. Of course, I think given the situation with needing the IVIg, I personally would do another beta. Just my opinion though.


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> Just got the call.. 3rd BETA: 201, doubling time of 52 hours.
> My PA at the FS office is happy with that number, but I'm wondering if we shouldn't do 1 more BETA before I have to do another IVIg.
> It does seem to be picking up a bit. It was doubling at 64 hours, now 52 hours.
> Has anyone heard that FET's take a little bit longer to get moving in the right direction? :shrug:

I have heard both... my doubling time was a lot slower than that.. but yours is improving! i'd stay hopeful. I read plenty of blogs where women were so worried and ended up sitting next to their forever baby who was 'slow' developing. everyone is different! def get another test!:hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lotus- you so deserve the retail therapy and it is wonderful you are able to put some money away for your next try! I am rooting for you hun! I am an American living in the Bahamas so buying winter clothes is somewhat foreign to me also. I grew up in Miami so I think I have seen snow only a handful of times! You'll have to let me know how you like your first winter!

Thank you, ttcbaby. I grew up in cold weather and left it right after college, but I never planned to go back! I've acclimated to warmer temps, so I always freeze if the temp drops below 70. Seriously, I need a coat. It's ridiculous. :winkwink: I am looking forward to having a more traditional holiday season this winter with my honey, but not looking forward to the cold. At least I can wear cute boots, right? :haha:


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> Edamame- STAYYYY!
> 
> Sekky- Congrats on being PUPO... your poor vagina in 9 months!! Excited for you!
> 
> Ash- I'm so sorry... I think further testing at this point is smart! There are so many other things they can figure out. Ive even heard of embryo glue to help them stick!
> 
> Em- CONGRATSS!!! YAYYYYY can't wait for your next beta!!
> 
> 2girls- What a relief seeing everything! I"m so happy for you! How excited are you? it doesnt feel real, right? :happydance:
> 
> I can't get a good picture yet, but i just took a test.. and there is a VERY VERY faint second line on FRER.. My transfer was friday, it was a 6 day hatching blast.. so does that make today 4dp6dt? I peed on the stick at lunch, so it wasn't FMU, but its definitely there a little.. can this be real? My heart is pounding in disbelief.. after the miscarriage, I lost hope. My initial thought now was that it wasn't going to last... hope it's true! I'll do it again tomorrow morning.... fingers crossed ladies!:hugs:

HUGE relief, and no, it's doesn't feel real yet...I'll try to post a pic tonight; as you'll see, our baby looks like an equals sign...it already knows about equal rights:happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

can u see a second line ladies? :test:
 



Attached Files:







pos1.JPG
File size: 49 KB
Views: 23


----------



## 2girls1baby

Mells54 said:


> Em, Great news! :yipee:
> 
> 2 girls, very exciting and a little unreal, I'm sure!
> 
> BabyD, can't wait to see your :bfp:
> 
> Sekky, my gosh! Are you ready for triplets? For years, every time I dream about children, I have triplets...I always thought it was a sign. :haha:
> 
> Edamame, stay...I'm sure you will have plenty of company. :flower:
> 
> AFM, 2 days of Lupron and no headaches...yet!

very unreal, so surreal


----------



## LotusBlossom

2girls1baby said:


> huge relief, and no, it's doesn't feel real yet...i'll try to post a pic tonight; as you'll see, our baby looks like an equals sign...it already knows about equal rights:happydance:

i love it!


----------



## BabyD225

2girls1baby said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Edamame- STAYYYY!
> 
> Sekky- Congrats on being PUPO... your poor vagina in 9 months!! Excited for you!
> 
> Ash- I'm so sorry... I think further testing at this point is smart! There are so many other things they can figure out. Ive even heard of embryo glue to help them stick!
> 
> Em- CONGRATSS!!! YAYYYYY can't wait for your next beta!!
> 
> 2girls- What a relief seeing everything! I"m so happy for you! How excited are you? it doesnt feel real, right? :happydance:
> 
> I can't get a good picture yet, but i just took a test.. and there is a VERY VERY faint second line on FRER.. My transfer was friday, it was a 6 day hatching blast.. so does that make today 4dp6dt? I peed on the stick at lunch, so it wasn't FMU, but its definitely there a little.. can this be real? My heart is pounding in disbelief.. after the miscarriage, I lost hope. My initial thought now was that it wasn't going to last... hope it's true! I'll do it again tomorrow morning.... fingers crossed ladies!:hugs:
> 
> HUGE relief, and no, it's doesn't feel real yet...I'll try to post a pic tonight; as you'll see, our baby looks like an equals sign...it already knows about equal rights:happydance:Click to expand...

As it should!! (EVERYONE should.... xoxoxo)


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> can u see a second line ladies? :test:

I see it! I see it!!!


----------



## BabyD225

I keep staring at it... like it's going to disappear... can it be real again? AHHH!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- that's awesome!! I see it congrats!!!

Ali- I thought they like its to double every 48-72 hours??? Which means everything is great


----------



## BabyD225

Sweetness_87 said:


> Baby- that's awesome!! I see it congrats!!!
> 
> Ali- I thought they like its to double every 48-72 hours??? Which means everything is great

Great pic of you and DH!:kiss:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats babyd!!!


----------



## alicatt

I see it BabyD!!! :headspin:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok ladies my second beta results in. I'm 14dp6dt and my beta is 3,050!!!!! I'm excited!!!


----------



## BabyD225

what an amazing number!!!! congrats love!:happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies my second beta results in. I'm 14dp6dt and my beta is 3,050!!!!! I'm excited!!!

looks awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- this website says FET are sometimes slower to rise

https://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/209-Beta-hCG-Values-and-Facts


----------



## Sweetness_87

BabyD225 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Baby- that's awesome!! I see it congrats!!!
> 
> Ali- I thought they like its to double every 48-72 hours??? Which means everything is great
> 
> Great pic of you and DH!:kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! That was a float trip


----------



## L4hope

Awesome BabyD! One step at a time...lets see another nice line tomorrow!

Sweetness that's a great number!

Ali, I think your beta number is great! They vary so much from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy. But I think you're right on track, and if your doc isn't concerned you shouldn't be either. I don't think it's a bad idea to get another beta before your next ivig considering the cost. I'm pretty sure my second to third beta was doubling at 52 or so hours so try to stay positive and calm that you are preggo!!


----------



## Em260

Ash - don't count yourself out yet! Hope tomorrow's beta brings great news. I agree you should ask for more testing before you cycle again. And you might be one of the women whose endometrium is very sensitive to high levels of estrogen so in that case a FET would be much better. Sending you :hugs: 

Sekky - congrats on being PUPO yayy!! 

2girls - CONGRATS!! I can't wait to see pics!!! Oh and to hear how telling the rest of your family goes this weekend. That is so exciting!!

BabyD - I see it :wohoo: 

Edamame - you better stick around! Let us know how the appointment with the hemotologist goes. I just started my Lovenox shots and honestly they're not bad at all. PIO is way worse and even those aren't so bad. 

Lotus - I'm a huge believer in retail therapy ;). I've always lived in colder climates so I can't imagine not shopping for winter stuff hehe. In fact, I don't buy much warm weather stuff because summer only lasts for a few months here.

Mells - glad the headaches are staying away. Do you have a estimated transfer date? 

Ali - great beta yayy!! :happydance: I know it's hard to relax about everything this whole process is so nerve wracking so I would opt for another beta just to put your mind at ease a little more. 

Sweet - wow, amazing number congrats!!! :happydance:

Sandy - good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear your update!

Phew, hope I didn't miss anyone this thread is moving so fast now!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies my second beta results in. I'm 14dp6dt and my beta is 3,050!!!!! I'm excited!!!

Holy crap!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet!! Yay!! My 18dpo was 2272 so would been 4k+ at 20 dpo..I still think twins for you though!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: looks like a great rise. Fingers crossed! Will you do another beta or go straight to us?

I'm definitely calling twins, Sweetness!

Yep, BabyD, that's a BFP!

Sekky: you're brave with three :thumbup:

2girls: awesome awesome news!!! I'm so jealous, as I have to wait another 7 long days for my us.

AFM, no symptoms since Saturday's dry heaves :( Can I just start puking already?!?!


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> Ali: looks like a great rise. Fingers crossed! Will you do another beta or go straight to us?
> 
> I'm definitely calling twins, Sweetness!
> 
> Yep, BabyD, that's a BFP!
> 
> Sekky: you're brave with three :thumbup:
> 
> 2girls: awesome awesome news!!! I'm so jealous, as I have to wait another 7 long days for my us.
> 
> AFM, no symptoms since Saturday's dry heaves :( Can I just start puking already?!?!

First, with those betas, you'll see something, and honestly, yes the waiting is hard, but the longer you can wait the more of a chance you'll see something. this way, if you would have gone too early and didn't see much, you would have been worried for nothing.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:



> Ali: looks like a great rise. Fingers crossed! Will you do another beta or go straight to us?
> 
> I'm definitely calling twins, Sweetness!
> 
> Yep, BabyD, that's a BFP!
> 
> Sekky: you're brave with three :thumbup:
> 
> 2girls: awesome awesome news!!! I'm so jealous, as I have to wait another 7 long days for my us.
> 
> AFM, no symptoms since Saturday's dry heaves :( Can I just start puking already?!?!

Well they were going to call me if they wanted me to come in for another beta, and I didn't get the call, instead they sent my Rx over to the IVIg people who called me to set it up. So I guess that is good news! :thumbup: I also found out that the first IVIg was 39 grams and cost $4800 was the first super dose, and each additional infusion is only 20 grams! So it is way cheaper! :thumbup: at only $2600 so that is much easier to swallow! 
I will call tomorrow to see if I shouldn't come in for another beta on Thursday. I think I would like to, but at the same time maybe it would be easier on me to just not have another one? :wacko:


----------



## Lucie73821

BFN. Dh and I are devestated. No clue what comes next. 

I wish all you ladies the best. I probably won't be on here much for a bit.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no lucie. I'm so sorry Hun. Please let us know if there is anything we can do. 

Ali. I think ur good. Awesome this ivig is cheaper. 

Sweetness. Awesome news 

Baby's. I didn't even have to squint. It's a bfp!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie :( soo sorry! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh Lucie! Your post brought me to tears. I am so so sorry. :cry: It's just not fair. Sending you tons of hugs and love, hun. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## BabyD225

Oh my gosh Lucie.. I'm so sorry.. have you considered trying again? Or testing? Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

I'm so sorry Lucie. I know there are no words... :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

BabyD, I see the line...CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Lucie - I'm so sorry :hugs: My heart breaks for you and your DH. Take all the time you need away from here and we'll be here for you when you come back. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

lucie - I feel you girl :hugs: It really is the worst feeling in the world. If you need to PM me I'm here! :flower:


----------



## Turkey16

Lucie73821 said:


> BFN. Dh and I are devestated. No clue what comes next.
> 
> I wish all you ladies the best. I probably won't be on here much for a bit.

So sorry Lucie. That just sucks. So, so sorry to hear...


----------



## L4hope

Sorry Lucie :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- so sorry to hear that. I hope you can find a solution

Ash- again sorry to hear that again.


----------



## Sweetness_87

I'm excited for whatever I have as long as they are healthy. Def been having some cramps off and on. Still sore bbs only at night

First- I know Im sooooo ready to throw up!!! I won't complain a bit. I will be blessed every time I throw up


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash: Why are you giving up now :( I see you put BFN already. I hope it changes in the next couple of days... 

Also, I really think you should use your frosties before giving up treatments. I am sure you already thought about that. My RE says the FET is more successful in some due to the high levels of estrogen produced in a full IVF cycle and the high estrogen makes it a bad environment for the embryo to implant. 
Also, an endometrial scratch biopsy would be good. Maybe dr can go in and take a look with the hysteroscope and make sure there are no polyps, etc. 
Is it possible it has something to do with your prolactinoma? 
Do you have another full cycle left you can do and maybe do it with another clinic and do PGS and FET?

:hugs:


----------



## 2girls1baby

First u/s:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

2girls1baby said:


> First u/s:happydance:

Aww thats awesome ;) Congrats!


----------



## Mells54

2 girls, awesome...first pic!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, I'm so sorry, thinking of you :hug:

Afm, in for ER this morning will update this afternoon xx


----------



## sekky

Lucie am sorry. I know there are no words to console you and DH


----------



## sekky

Em, sweetness and Ali great betas. Ali please stop obessesing with the numbers and enjoy your pregnancy.

BabyD congrats on your +HPT. Praying it gets darker.

Sandy good luck today thinking of you


----------



## Em260

Sandy - good luck today!! 

2girls - amazing photo yay!!


----------



## Turkey16

GOOD LUCK SANDY!!!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Great pic 2Girls...super sweet!


----------



## Sandy83

Well just got back from ER and they got 20 eggs. They didn't use all follicles just the biggest ones. 

10 of these eggs I'm donating to research into stem cells and keeping 10 for my treatment. In exchange I get a free fully funded IVF treatment. So will get update tomorrow to see how many fertilise but they are hoping for minimum 70% fertilisation so fx'd. xx


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Well just got back from ER and they got 20 eggs. They didn't use all follicles just the biggest ones.
> 
> 10 of these eggs I'm donating to research into stem cells and keeping 10 for my treatment. In exchange I get a free fully funded IVF treatment. So will get update tomorrow to see how many fertilise but they are hoping for minimum 70% fertilisation so fx'd. xx

This sounds awesome...what a win-win plan!!! So glad it went well Sandy!!


----------



## MoBaby

Wow sandy! I would like to do a study like that! Good report!


----------



## Anxiously

Was just catching up on 8 pages of posts and saw Ash's and Lucie's...I'm so so sorry dearies :hug:


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, that's so awesome...and defi intel win-win situation. Now I can't wait for your fertilization report.

In the busyness of this thread, I know someone asked about my estimated transfer date (but can't remember who), it's 30 June. So just a month away.


----------



## BabyD225

Lucie- Hope you're doing ok... xox

Sandy- That's incredible! I wish I had enough eggs to do that with- would have saved almost 20,000 dollars! lol

2girls- what a great ultrasound pic!! How exciting! Does it feel real now?!!! ahhh so happy for you both! Is your wife/partner on here typing too? Congrats to you both!!! xo

Here is my most recent FRER from my FMU today in comparison to yesterday's lunch pee :)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## alicatt

Lucie, I'm so sorry :hug:

Ash.. :hug: wait for beta, some women get surprise :bfp:, if not Mo suggested some great ideas. I'm proof that some women do better in FET. 

BabyD.. it's getting darker, yay!

2girls.. nice US!!

Sandy.. great EC! :wohoo: can't wait for fertilization report!

AFM.. MS set in this morning.. guess that is a good sign! I put a bandage on my rear where I did the PIO due to excess bleeding, well this morning I took it off and it ripped skin with it! OUCH! Can barely sit on my rear. :cry: Miserable day here too, pouring rain.. blah.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - yayy!! :happydance: that's a great number. How great you get to take part in that and donate to research too :thumbup: 

Mells - that was me wondering when you're transferring :). Won't be long now!!

BabyD - it's getting darker! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

BabyD definitely see the line better today! Yay!

Sandy, great ER and what a great option to help with research and make treatment more affordable. Can't wait for your fert report!

Mells June 30 will be here in a flash. Bet you're getting so excited!!

Ali sorry to hear you are feeling crappy but def a good sign! Sounds like your skin is sensitive like mine. I would keep my band aids on for a few days so the glue would loosen up in the shower. Some days I would have three band aids on one cheek! Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## BabyD225

are you guys putting the Band-Aid on because the PIO make you all bleed? I don't ever have blood.. just incredible about of soreness the next day!!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> Lucie- Hope you're doing ok... xox
> 
> Sandy- That's incredible! I wish I had enough eggs to do that with- would have saved almost 20,000 dollars! lol
> 
> 2girls- what a great ultrasound pic!! How exciting! Does it feel real now?!!! ahhh so happy for you both! Is your wife/partner on here typing too? Congrats to you both!!! xo
> 
> Here is my most recent FRER from my FMU today in comparison to yesterday's lunch pee :)

thank you:) what is surreal is that there is a heartbeat inside of me besides my own; but I'm starting to believe it because I am COMPLETELY zapped of any and all energy; it's nearly impossible to get through the work day...and no, my wife is not on this blog.


----------



## BabyD225

2girls1baby said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Lucie- Hope you're doing ok... xox
> 
> Sandy- That's incredible! I wish I had enough eggs to do that with- would have saved almost 20,000 dollars! lol
> 
> 2girls- what a great ultrasound pic!! How exciting! Does it feel real now?!!! ahhh so happy for you both! Is your wife/partner on here typing too? Congrats to you both!!! xo
> 
> Here is my most recent FRER from my FMU today in comparison to yesterday's lunch pee :)
> 
> thank you:) what is surreal is that there is a heartbeat inside of me besides my own; but I'm starting to believe it because I am COMPLETELY zapped of any and all energy; it's nearly impossible to get through the work day...and no, my wife is not on this blog.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh.. I forgot about the fatigue during pregnancy.. I felt narcoleptic even after a 9 hour night sleep... Start rubbing the belly!!! Bonding time!!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> are you guys putting the Band-Aid on because the PIO make you all bleed? I don't ever have blood.. just incredible about of soreness the next day!!!

Yes, but not all the time. Last night was especially bad, I think due to the baby aspirin making my blood thin. It was streaming out of me :wacko: and dripping on the floor! It stopped almost immediately though with pressure to the area. I just put the bandage on it so I wouldn't get drops on my sheets. Little did I know I would end up with a raw bum!


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie: I'm very sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: great report! I've never heard if that program, but it sounds great.

BabyD: it's getting darker! When I do the PIO and del estrogen shots, I usually get only the tiniest dot of blood, but once in a while, I must puncture a blood vessel, because I get the stream of blood (which clots quickly, as I'm not taking aspirin).


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies, it's a great program to be a part of as if I can help ivf get better for the future thats all I can ask for. 

First, this is something I think only my clinic does as it's at the fore front of stem cell research in the uk. Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sandy that is a wonderful report! Congrats hun! Rest up! When will you get the fertilization report?


----------



## Edamame

Lucie, I am so sorry. I wish there was something I could say to help. We'll be here when you're ready to come back.

Ali- I hope you can soon really enjoy your pregnancy! But if they'll give you another beta, it might make you feel better. 

Sweetness, great beta! Twins? :)

BabyD! I see them both, yay!!

2 girls- congrats on your first baby picture! Love the equal sign!

Sandy- wow, great retrieval! And what a cool program, you get to help other women and yourself at once! Win win!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wow a lot to catch up on!

Sandy-that's awesome!!!! That would be nice. And you still have pleanty of follies 

Baby's- it's def darker!!! When is your beta?

Ali- that's good MS is a good sign. I feel some nausea at times but normally at night. I haven't thrown up though. You having another beta???

First- how are you? Any symptoms and when is your ultrasound??

2girls- awesome pic!!! How far long are you????

Lotus,lucie,ash- hope your all doing well

AFM- DH and I (mostly me) decided to push my ultrasound back to June 14 instead of June 11 because I will be at least 7 weeks by then. And what happened last time was right at 7 weeks so thus will make me feel better. But RE said he thinks it was the identical twins he sai they are a recipe for disaster. But this time God is at the steering wheel and I'm pretty relaxed this time.  I also have a beta this fri then mon and following tues then Ultrasound. So three more! 

Also the PIO injections I bleed! But I'm on aspirin and on the shot lovenox which is a pretty heavy duty blood thinner. And my butt is bruised and sooooooo sore!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Edam- who knows  as long as they or it is healthy and I can hold them in my arms!!


----------



## BabyD225

My beta isn't until next Wednesday!! This wait is killing me.. I just have to keep POAS to hold onto hope!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lol I was peeing on sticks til after my first beta lol


----------



## Sandy83

Ttc, ill get fertility report tomorrow morning

Babyd, hopefully the next week will fly for you xx


----------



## BabyD225

My husband thinks POAS unnatural and a waste of money! I said it's the only thing keeping my sanity until the beta! I'd pee on one everytime I have to go to the bathroom for comparison if I had a million FRER! lol


----------



## alicatt

FS office called earlier and does want me to have another beta. So I'm going in tomorrow. I can't seem to shake the low beta that I had, seems like most people are getting monster betas and mine is only 201? :shrug: So 48 hours will mean we need to see 402 I guess.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> My husband thinks POAS unnatural and a waste of money! I said it's the only thing keeping my sanity until the beta! I'd pee on one everytime I have to go to the bathroom for comparison if I had a million FRER! lol

:haha: I know! I feel the same way. Now I think I need to POAS again! I wonder if the line can get darker than the control? :shrug:


----------



## BabyD225

Ali- I think your beta's are just fine... It's still so early and everyone is different. If they were like 100 hrs apart for doubling time I'd tell you to be concerned and cautious.. I think your numbers are strong actually... Excited to hear a nice number for you tomorrow. Think positively.. My fingers are crossed for you! xo


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> My husband thinks POAS unnatural and a waste of money! I said it's the only thing keeping my sanity until the beta! I'd pee on one everytime I have to go to the bathroom for comparison if I had a million FRER! lol
> 
> :haha: I know! I feel the same way. Now I think I need to POAS again! I wonder if the line can get darker than the control? :shrug:Click to expand...

HAHAH!!! I always wonder that! I'd do it!!! Is it equal to the control now? When did you first see a bfp on FRER? I'm trying to figure out what my beta would be around based on how dark my line gets.. weird I know.. but I have nothing else to think about. Talk about getting a life! I'm on lunch now, so it's googling baby info time!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- everyone is different. I wouldn't worry about your beta. There has been several girls with even lower betas and everything is great!!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> My husband thinks POAS unnatural and a waste of money! I said it's the only thing keeping my sanity until the beta! I'd pee on one everytime I have to go to the bathroom for comparison if I had a million FRER! lol
> 
> :haha: I know! I feel the same way. Now I think I need to POAS again! I wonder if the line can get darker than the control? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH!!! I always wonder that! I'd do it!!! Is it equal to the control now? When did you first see a bfp on FRER? I'm trying to figure out what my beta would be around based on how dark my line gets.. weird I know.. but I have nothing else to think about. Talk about getting a life! I'm on lunch now, so it's googling baby info time!!!Click to expand...

I got one like yours yesterday and it was around 4dp5dt, it got darker on 5dp5dt. I had a beta drawn on 5dp5dt and it was 25. Then on 6dp5dt it was 34. My last one on Tuesday morning was 201 at 13dp5dt. I tested on 12dp5dt and the test line was as dark as the control line. I haven't tested since, but I think I will here in a few minutes! My tests are always darker at night :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

OHH.. this is cool.. the test line was visible before the control line! It was actually getting dark as the control line was just coming in! That is good news right? :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> OHH.. this is cool.. the test line was visible before the control line! It was actually getting dark as the control line was just coming in! That is good news right? :happydance:

Yes!!! That's GREAT news!!!! See... there can be progress on our pee sticks!! YAYY!:happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

Post a pic! it's creepy but I can stare at pee stick comparisons all day... like i'm a doctor!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD.. this is my test today.. I think the control line is darker!
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> BabyD.. this is my test today.. I think the control line is darker!

your prego line is definitely darker!! The one on the left is clearly darker Ali! Stay excited please!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- looks great!!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> BabyD.. this is my test today.. I think the control line is darker!
> 
> your prego line is definitely darker!! The one on the left is clearly darker Ali! Stay excited please!Click to expand...

Thanks for indulging my POAS addiction! :haha:

I do feel better. I wish that there were more ways to test to help calm my nerves. :wacko:


----------



## FirstTry

Lookin good, Ali!


----------



## Em260

Glad I'm not the only POAS addict!! Even though I had my beta yesterday I can't stop POAS and probably won't until my ultrasound :haha: 

BabyD - my DH thinks hpts are a huge waste of money too but I think they're worth every penny for my sanity!

Ali - your beta is great! I know it's hard but don't compare yourself to others. Every little bean grows at it's own pace. Same for once the baby is born every baby reaches milestones at different times like crawling, walking, etc. 

AFM - my second beta is tomorrow. I just had my first wave of MS. I went out to lunch and had pizza (my fav too) and mid-bite I had to put it down and fight back nausea. I just got some ginger ale to sip on so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> BabyD.. this is my test today.. I think the control line is darker!

Oooh nice line!! Looks darker than the control :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness: I'm having mild nausea now, while halfway through my salad for lunch. And dull aches is the uterus occasionally. But that's about it.

I've also considered POAS, but even if I'm about to mc, it would still show a strong positive, so it would do no good.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- that's good I had pretty strong cramping yesterday. Today great though. How far long will you be on the day of your ultrasound?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> First- that's good I had pretty strong cramping yesterday. Today great though. How far long will you be on the day of your ultrasound?

6+3 on day of us. So, heartbeat(s) should be visible, if all is well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> First- that's good I had pretty strong cramping yesterday. Today great though. How far long will you be on the day of your ultrasound?
> 
> 6+3 on day of us. So, heartbeat(s) should be visible, if all is well!Click to expand...

Sweet!! And be positive!!! It's oing to look great!!! I tried to figur out my due date but a couple sites tell me two different things


----------



## BabyD225

Just puked my brains out. I know it should be a good sign but I didn't have any nausea with my last pregnancy... And I thought it didn't happen until 6-8 weeks!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby-that's a good sign! I wish I would throw up already! I just have bouts of nausea I'm not sure if it's in my head though lol

Ladies- you know of a good website for IVF due date calculator??


----------



## MoBaby

^https://www.ivf.ca/fet5dayduedate.php


----------



## alicatt

I wish I could throw up too, I am close. My stomach is so upset I'm sure it won't take much more for it to happen.
I just woke up from a nap and I feel like I've been to an amusement park! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow u guys are having some great symptoms. I have my beta tomorrow and actually had some nausea and weird feelings today. I'm not going to read into it because anything could happen tomorrow. Anyway. Congrats to you all hopefully I will be joining you tomorrow.


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> Just puked my brains out. I know it should be a good sign but I didn't have any nausea with my last pregnancy... And I thought it didn't happen until 6-8 weeks!

WebMD says ms starts at 5 weeks.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Just puked my brains out. I know it should be a good sign but I didn't have any nausea with my last pregnancy... And I thought it didn't happen until 6-8 weeks!
> 
> WebMD says ms starts at 5 weeks.Click to expand...

Makes sense! I'm 2 days shy of 5 weeks. I wonder if it depends on your hcg level? Or maybe how your body reacts to it? :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wow u guys are having some great symptoms. I have my beta tomorrow and actually had some nausea and weird feelings today. I'm not going to read into it because anything could happen tomorrow. Anyway. Congrats to you all hopefully I will be joining you tomorrow.

FX'd for a good beta tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wow u guys are having some great symptoms. I have my beta tomorrow and actually had some nausea and weird feelings today. I'm not going to read into it because anything could happen tomorrow. Anyway. Congrats to you all hopefully I will be joining you tomorrow.

Good luck with your beta tomorrow ttc!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Alicatt...did I see you're going in for another beta?? If yes, when do you go?? I'm feeling a big number for ya...symptoms definitely sound good! Are your dogs acting any differently? Both times I was pregnant my dogs DEFINITELY were onto me!! Have you noticed them acting odd at all??


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Just puked my brains out. I know it should be a good sign but I didn't have any nausea with my last pregnancy... And I thought it didn't happen until 6-8 weeks!

Sounds like a good sign BabyD!


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Glad I'm not the only POAS addict!! Even though I had my beta yesterday I can't stop POAS and probably won't until my ultrasound :haha:
> 
> BabyD - my DH thinks hpts are a huge waste of money too but I think they're worth every penny for my sanity!
> 
> Ali - your beta is great! I know it's hard but don't compare yourself to others. Every little bean grows at it's own pace. Same for once the baby is born every baby reaches milestones at different times like crawling, walking, etc.
> 
> AFM - my second beta is tomorrow. I just had my first wave of MS. I went out to lunch and had pizza (my fav too) and mid-bite I had to put it down and fight back nausea. I just got some ginger ale to sip on so hopefully that will help.

Good luck tomorrow Em...can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Turkey16

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wow a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Sandy-that's awesome!!!! That would be nice. And you still have pleanty of follies
> 
> Baby's- it's def darker!!! When is your beta?
> 
> Ali- that's good MS is a good sign. I feel some nausea at times but normally at night. I haven't thrown up though. You having another beta???
> 
> First- how are you? Any symptoms and when is your ultrasound??
> 
> 2girls- awesome pic!!! How far long are you????
> 
> Lotus,lucie,ash- hope your all doing well
> 
> AFM- DH and I (mostly me) decided to push my ultrasound back to June 14 instead of June 11 because I will be at least 7 weeks by then. And what happened last time was right at 7 weeks so thus will make me feel better. But RE said he thinks it was the identical twins he sai they are a recipe for disaster. But this time God is at the steering wheel and I'm pretty relaxed this time.  I also have a beta this fri then mon and following tues then Ultrasound. So three more!
> 
> Also the PIO injections I bleed! But I'm on aspirin and on the shot lovenox which is a pretty heavy duty blood thinner. And my butt is bruised and sooooooo sore!

This sounds like a good plan Sweetness...I'm sure everything will be perfect at your u/s and it will be worth waiting for. So many BFPs to keep track of I can't remember...your first beta is Friday??


----------



## esah

Hi all - I'm just jumping on this thread with a question, hope you don't mind. I'll be starting IVF in July and in choosing between different payment packages offered by my clinic I am trying to anticipate how many frozen embryos I'll have left over after a fresh cycle. During my baseline ultrasounds at my IUIs I had between 18 and 26 follicles each time. How many of those would I expect to get to maturity in an IVF cycle? 

Also does anyone know if they can do comprehensive chromosomal screening (PGS, CCS, whatever else they may call it...) after you've already frozen the embryo, or do you have to decide to do that before the fresh cycle? 

Thanks in advance for your help! Really appreciate any advice you can offer!


----------



## WannabeeMum

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> My husband thinks POAS unnatural and a waste of money! I said it's the only thing keeping my sanity until the beta! I'd pee on one everytime I have to go to the bathroom for comparison if I had a million FRER! lol
> 
> :haha: I know! I feel the same way. Now I think I need to POAS again! I wonder if the line can get darker than the control? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH!!! I always wonder that! I'd do it!!! Is it equal to the control now? When did you first see a bfp on FRER? I'm trying to figure out what my beta would be around based on how dark my line gets.. weird I know.. but I have nothing else to think about. Talk about getting a life! I'm on lunch now, so it's googling baby info time!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I got one like yours yesterday and it was around 4dp5dt, it got darker on 5dp5dt. I had a beta drawn on 5dp5dt and it was 25. Then on 6dp5dt it was 34. My last one on Tuesday morning was 201 at 13dp5dt. I tested on 12dp5dt and the test line was as dark as the control line. I haven't tested since, but I think I will here in a few minutes! My tests are always darker at night :shrug:Click to expand...

Ali - mine on 12dp5dt was 178 and I've still got baby on board. Take a deep breat and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Good luck with your betas tomorrow Em and TTC!!:thumbup:


----------



## sekky

A quick question ladies. How much rest should I get post transfer? Read so many articles about it and it seems opinions varies. My nurse said I should move around to get blood circulated well to the uterus and not seat doing nothing. They also did not recommend me taking time off work. Though am not working till Monday. What do you ladies think?


----------



## WannabeeMum

I worked from home after my transfer and was feeling fine. Then OHSS kicked in and I ended up in hospital. But my FS also suggested carrying on with my day as normal - no bed rest. Good luck!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies

Sekky, my fs advises the same as yours to just get back to normal. Fx'd for you

Em & ttc, good luck with beta today

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well

Afm, just got phone call from clinic and out of the 10 eggs only 4 were mature but all 4 fertilised so got to wait til saturday to see if it will be a 3 or 5 day transfer. Was a little disappointed at first as wanted more but guess it only takes one xx


----------



## alicatt

esah said:


> Hi all - I'm just jumping on this thread with a question, hope you don't mind. I'll be starting IVF in July and in choosing between different payment packages offered by my clinic I am trying to anticipate how many frozen embryos I'll have left over after a fresh cycle. During my baseline ultrasounds at my IUIs I had between 18 and 26 follicles each time. How many of those would I expect to get to maturity in an IVF cycle?
> 
> Also does anyone know if they can do comprehensive chromosomal screening (PGS, CCS, whatever else they may call it...) after you've already frozen the embryo, or do you have to decide to do that before the fresh cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! Really appreciate any advice you can offer!

There is really no way to tell how many eggs will fertilize and how many will be left for freeze. I had 4, but others have more and others have none! 
My FS only does PGS on 3 day embryos, and won't do it after they are frozen. I tried, but they said it wasn't possible. I wish I had spent the money at that time. Good luck in July!


----------



## Anxiously

Sekky, I was told to resume my daily activities after ET too. Before you sleep, you can try doing some gentle, fertility yoga poses that helps with blood flow to the uterus.

Sandy, you're right, one is all it takes! And you now have 4 times the chance!


----------



## Anxiously

esah said:


> Hi all - I'm just jumping on this thread with a question, hope you don't mind. I'll be starting IVF in July and in choosing between different payment packages offered by my clinic I am trying to anticipate how many frozen embryos I'll have left over after a fresh cycle. During my baseline ultrasounds at my IUIs I had between 18 and 26 follicles each time. How many of those would I expect to get to maturity in an IVF cycle?
> 
> Also does anyone know if they can do comprehensive chromosomal screening (PGS, CCS, whatever else they may call it...) after you've already frozen the embryo, or do you have to decide to do that before the fresh cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! Really appreciate any advice you can offer!

Hi esah, the stimulation protocol for IVF is more aggressive than just Clomid, so it's hard to compare. But I see that you've managed to get 18-26 follicles just based on Clomid, you need to be aware that with stronger IVF drugs, there is always the risk of OHSS. I'm sure that your doc will adjust your protocol accordingly. When I was on Clomid 100mg, I had only a handful of follicles, and only 2 or 3 that were mature enough for IUI. For my IVF, I managed to retrieve 14 mature eggs. 

As to your question about PGD, I'm not too familiar on that. But I have heard of people who had PGD done on both fresh and frozen embryos (after they have thawed them, of course).

One more thing, I see that you've been on 3 consecutive Clomid cycles. Do take some nourishment to build up your uterine lining before IVF as Clomid usually thins it out.


----------



## FirstTry

Anxiously said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I'm just jumping on this thread with a question, hope you don't mind. I'll be starting IVF in July and in choosing between different payment packages offered by my clinic I am trying to anticipate how many frozen embryos I'll have left over after a fresh cycle. During my baseline ultrasounds at my IUIs I had between 18 and 26 follicles each time. How many of those would I expect to get to maturity in an IVF cycle?
> 
> Also does anyone know if they can do comprehensive chromosomal screening (PGS, CCS, whatever else they may call it...) after you've already frozen the embryo, or do you have to decide to do that before the fresh cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! Really appreciate any advice you can offer!
> 
> Hi esah, the stimulation protocol for IVF is more aggressive than just Clomid, so it's hard to compare. But I see that you've managed to get 18-26 follicles just based on Clomid, you need to be aware that with stronger IVF drugs, there is always the risk of OHSS. I'm sure that your doc will adjust your protocol accordingly. When I was on Clomid 100mg, I had only a handful of follicles, and only 2 or 3 that were mature enough for IUI. For my IVF, I managed to retrieve 14 mature eggs.
> 
> As to your question about PGD, I'm not too familiar on that. But I have heard of people who had PGD done on both fresh and frozen embryos (after they have thawed them, of course).
> 
> One more thing, I see that you've been on 3 consecutive Clomid cycles. Do take some nourishment to build up your uterine lining before IVF as Clomid usually thins it out.Click to expand...

Anxiously: I think Esah is talking about antral follicles; those are the ones visible on day 3, before you've taken any meds, be it Clomid or IVF stims.

Esah: I usually have around 18-22 antral follicles and for my only complete IVF cycle (when I froze my unfertilized eggs 2 years ago, at age 36), I got 18 eggs, with 11 mature. We have yet to fertilize those, so I don't know how many would make it to blastocyst. For my IUI/IVF conversion cycle, I got 8 mature eggs and ended up with 4 blastocysts (1 transferred fresh and 3 frozen); I think my antral count was 15-20. But I understand that that is a very good ratio of follicles to blasts. Some women get 25 eggs and end up with only 1 blastocyst. So, it's really hard to tell until you've tried once.

As for PGD, I don't think it's recommended after freezing, but you should ask your RE. I think PGD is good for those who have suffered recurrent m/c, so if that's not you, I don't know if it's worth it at this point. I was planning to do PGD with a fresh IVF cycle if this cycle didn't work, but so far, it's looking pretty good.

And I agree about Clomid. The only times I had a thin lining were when I took Clomid. It was 7-9mm, when normally, it's 12mm.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Anxiously

FirstTry said:


> Anxiously: I think Esah is talking about antral follicles; those are the ones visible on day 3, before you've taken any meds, be it Clomid or IVF stims.

Ah..got it. Not sure how many antral follies I had. But I do know that there was a huge difference in the no. of mature follicles I got between Clomid and IVF cycles.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sandy. Rooting for you. I hope those 4 make it to blast. Quality not quantity 

AFM. I just did my beta. Now I have to sit and wait for the results.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sandy. Rooting for you. I hope those 4 make it to blast. Quality not quantity
> 
> AFM. I just did my beta. Now I have to sit and wait for the results.

Did they tell you when you'd get the results? I seem to be getting mine around 2pm. I saw a rainbow on my way into the office, and made a wish. Do you think that is good news? I'm not sure what rainbows mean?


----------



## Anxiously

Ali, your pot of gold is already snuggling comfortably inside of you :)


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy: I have seen so much success with just a few fertilized :) And several with only 3-4 who had twins and still have 1-2 frosties. FX for you!!

Ali: GL today :) FX for strong high numbers!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Ali, your pot of gold is already snuggling comfortably inside of you :)

I hope so, today's numbers will be very telling.


----------



## BabyD225

First- Thanks!! So it must be the hormones, I'm so early on, but with all the estrogen and progesterone I take, and now increasing HCG, puking is expected :) ... I heard morning sickness is a good sign.. so I'll try and embrace every puke! lol

TTC - can't wait to hear your numbers today!!! FINGERS CROSSED...


----------



## BabyD225

here's today's... 6dp......
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> here's today's... 6dp......

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

excited for your numbers Ali... when are you expecting it?


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> excited for your numbers Ali... when are you expecting it?

The last few days they have called around 2pm. So another 3 hours. I'm so on edge. I feel almost worse today then I did for the first beta! :wacko: My MS is definitely worse, but I think I have some nerves jumping around too. :dohh:
I just realized, that I initially thought I was having sea turtles (since my embryos look like turtle shells with a little part that looks like a flipper), maybe that is why my betas are so low? :shrug:
I was just reading about a woman that had a beta of 78 at 15dp5dt (today for me) and went on to have a huge jump by 12dp5dt to like 968! So I'm hopeful that my beta will be at least 400 today.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ttc- good luck!!! And yes DH wants to do it early but I really want to wait til I'm at least 7 weeks so he decided to wait . I also have already had two betas. My RE does like 4-5 of them which is nice. It will hold me over til ultrasound. 1st beta 506 @ 10dp6dt , 2nd was 3050 @ 14dp6dt. I have another beta tomorrow. Getting anxious

Ali- I didn't know you were getting another beta today!!??? Can't wait to hear!

First- that would explain why I haven't had any vomiting yet and just nausea. 

Babyd- looks great!!!! When is your beta??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky- every RE is different mine wants 2 days bed rest but i do 3 and then take it easy ( no running exercising intercourse etc) til the ultrasound. Thats also per my REs request for all FET/IVF patients. I did do acupuncture two times before ET that's bout it. I have worked so hard I am very careful with what I do. But every one and RE is diff

Sandy- I only had four as well. Only takes one

Anxiously- hope your doing well


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> excited for your numbers Ali... when are you expecting it?
> 
> The last few days they have called around 2pm. So another 3 hours. I'm so on edge. I feel almost worse today then I did for the first beta! :wacko: My MS is definitely worse, but I think I have some nerves jumping around too. :dohh:
> I just realized, that I initially thought I was having sea turtles (since my embryos look like turtle shells with a little part that looks like a flipper), maybe that is why my betas are so low? :shrug:
> I was just reading about a woman that had a beta of 78 at 15dp5dt (today for me) and went on to have a huge jump by 12dp5dt to like 968! So I'm hopeful that my beta will be at least 400 today.Click to expand...

I've been there.. waiting for the second and third and fourth beta's are the WORST!!! My dh keeps saying he won't believe we're BFP until he hears the first beta and I'm like, I wanna hear the ones after that!!! 

Sea Turtles are cool... lol, but I think you're just having a normal baby! But maybe you should name him/her turtle.... just a thought :)


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Sweetness- my beta isn't until next Wednesday!! It's like torture.. I'll be 12dp the transfer then... so far away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I got a baby last night :) Look below!! Thought it would brighten up everyones day!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- oh that stinks they made me wait that long too!!! It is super hard to wait. 

Ali- I loooooooove sea turtles! And your time zone is way ahead of mine. It's just 10 am here. No wonder I wake up and there's a million pages to go through lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- so sweet! I want to squeeze him/her:)


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic makes you wait until 14dp5dt for FETs! Mainly because they use HCG boosters for natural FET and it takes 7-10 days from the last shot to leave the system. It really stinks! 

BabyD: your test looks amazing!


----------



## BabyD225

Aww Mobaby!! HOW CUTE?! What kind of cat is that?? Congrats on the new furry addition! xox

Sweetness- where are you? It's 11am here.. so there's only like 10 states you can be in! xo


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I got a baby last night :) Look below!! Thought it would brighten up everyones day!

AWE.. your new addition is adorable! What is his/her name? :flower:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- for my FET I didn't take any hcg. But I do know some REs that do

Baby- I'm in Missouri, Kansas city are but in the good ol country.  takes me 30 min just to get to a grocery store


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> excited for your numbers Ali... when are you expecting it?
> 
> The last few days they have called around 2pm. So another 3 hours. I'm so on edge. I feel almost worse today then I did for the first beta! :wacko: My MS is definitely worse, but I think I have some nerves jumping around too. :dohh:
> I just realized, that I initially thought I was having sea turtles (since my embryos look like turtle shells with a little part that looks like a flipper), maybe that is why my betas are so low? :shrug:
> I was just reading about a woman that had a beta of 78 at 15dp5dt (today for me) and went on to have a huge jump by 12dp5dt to like 968! So I'm hopeful that my beta will be at least 400 today.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been there.. waiting for the second and third and fourth beta's are the WORST!!! My dh keeps saying he won't believe we're BFP until he hears the first beta and I'm like, I wanna hear the ones after that!!!
> 
> Sea Turtles are cool... lol, but I think you're just having a normal baby! But maybe you should name him/her turtle.... just a thought :)Click to expand...

Naming him/her turtle.. hmm.. UMM.. NOOOO! That would be worse than calling my child apple! :rofl: I have more traditional names picked out. Guess I'm old fashioned. No I am not naming my child Blanket or Prince! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet for medicated they don't make me do hcg. I didn't first fet. But natural they do which I wish they would just do pio!! :)


----------



## BabyD225

HAHAH.. I can't understand why they'd name them those crazy names!! I'm traditional too...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - good luck with your Beta today! I am not sure when I will get the results because I had to do them here in the Bahamas and hey will fax the results to my RE in Florida who will then give me a call! hahaha, I am getting them in a very round about way huh! Anyway, I asked them this morning and she said she would have them to the RE by 2 but I begged for asap if they could and she kinda frowned but agreed. I do feel like this might work and sometimes the negativity sets in and I feel like it might not.....Only time will tell I guess. I don't know what we will do if it doesn't as we have not discussed that yet, I guess maybe try with our one single frostie and hope it thaws.....

Babyd - that is a nice dark line! you can be happy it is getting darker!

sweetness - that is awesome you get so many betas I get 3! You already have some amazing numbers which is a great sign! My first beta is today then one Monday and then next Wednesday! That is of course if this first one is a bfp!

Mo - OMG how precious! What an adorable lil thing!


----------



## BabyD225

Wait Mobaby- did u just say you wish you did PIO? OMG... they are torture to me... The day after the shot I'm so sore.. I waddle because I hurt so bad!! and I'm starting to get bruised.. and like a second butt because of all the knotting! I didn't get HCG shot either.. just with my IUI's and fresh IVF cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo - OMG that is such a long wait. I had a 10 day wait here and I seriously almost pulled out my hair in frustration!


----------



## alicatt

ttc.. i hope you get a great beta today! Yes, that is definitely a round about way of getting the results! Here is hoping that there aren't any delays and you get the results really soon!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I got a baby last night :) Look below!! Thought it would brighten up everyones day!

Love Love Love!!! What a sweetie pie!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck with your betas TTC and Ali!

Sandy I know it can be frustrating when you think more of your eggs should be mature and fertilize. My doc always told me that they anticipate about a third fertilized embryos from what they get at ER. Hopefully they all keep growing for you!! Everyone is right...you just need that ONE special little embie to stick!

Mo your little kitty is so precious!! 

Too funny about the stars' baby name choices. I too am more on the traditional side. Friends of mine who have recently had babies all went with unique names that I don't care for. Guess they'll grow on me over time. They are Hadley, Kase, Koller, and Perrin. If I didn't hear middle name with Perrin I would have had no idea whether the baby was a boy or girl! :haha:


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope said:


> Good luck with your betas TTC and Ali!
> 
> Sandy I know it can be frustrating when you think more of your eggs should be mature and fertilize. My doc always told me that they anticipate about a third fertilized embryos from what they get at ER. Hopefully they all keep growing for you!! Everyone is right...you just need that ONE special little embie to stick!
> 
> Mo your little kitty is so precious!!
> 
> Too funny about the stars' baby name choices. I too am more on the traditional side. Friends of mine who have recently had babies all went with unique names that I don't care for. Guess they'll grow on me over time. They are Hadley, Kase, Koller, and Perrin. If I didn't hear middle name with Perrin I would have had no idea whether the baby was a boy or girl! :haha:

L4hope- I have no idea what the other names are .. probably wouldn't even with a middle name! I've never heard ANY of them.. and I'm in NYC where people name their babies ABC and ROCK... sounds like Midwest names!


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd: yes soUnds crazy but then I could at least start testing early! Lol :) and I'd know my p4 is okay

Oh the kitty isn't any particular breed. Looks like a Siamese (big blue eyes!) but has a tabby tail. He's only 5-6 wks old.

Af came today 2 days early but that made a 28 day cycle so that puts my transfer date July 16 :)


----------



## L4hope

BabyD225 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your betas TTC and Ali!
> 
> Sandy I know it can be frustrating when you think more of your eggs should be mature and fertilize. My doc always told me that they anticipate about a third fertilized embryos from what they get at ER. Hopefully they all keep growing for you!! Everyone is right...you just need that ONE special little embie to stick!
> 
> Mo your little kitty is so precious!!
> 
> Too funny about the stars' baby name choices. I too am more on the traditional side. Friends of mine who have recently had babies all went with unique names that I don't care for. Guess they'll grow on me over time. They are Hadley, Kase, Koller, and Perrin. If I didn't hear middle name with Perrin I would have had no idea whether the baby was a boy or girl! :haha:
> 
> L4hope- I have no idea what the other names are .. probably wouldn't even with a middle name! I've never heard ANY of them.. and I'm in NYC where people name their babies ABC and ROCK... sounds like Midwest names!Click to expand...

I know why do people feel the need to be so unique with their names? Then no one is ever quite sure how to pronounce or say them their whole lives. But it's all about your own perspective. Hadley is a girl and the other three are boys. :)


----------



## Em260

Sandy - hang in there! There are so many success stories on here with only 1 or 2 embryos. When I used to get down about my number of eggs or blasts I would go read the Success after IVF thread. There are success stories on there from every possible combo of numbers, all the way down to only one embryo. 

Babyd - wow, great line yay!!!

Sekky - my RE said to take it easy the day of transfer and then resume normal activities the next day. I stayed home the day after transfer too but didn't stay in bed all day and I even went for a walk that evening. 

Mo - awww what a cutie!!! What did you name him?

Ali and ttc - good luck today! Fx for all of us. I went in this morning for my beta and I'm here sweating it out, waiting for the nurse to call with the results. I wish there was an instant beta test!


----------



## Em260

L4hope said:


> Good luck with your betas TTC and Ali!
> 
> Sandy I know it can be frustrating when you think more of your eggs should be mature and fertilize. My doc always told me that they anticipate about a third fertilized embryos from what they get at ER. Hopefully they all keep growing for you!! Everyone is right...you just need that ONE special little embie to stick!
> 
> Mo your little kitty is so precious!!
> 
> Too funny about the stars' baby name choices. I too am more on the traditional side. Friends of mine who have recently had babies all went with unique names that I don't care for. Guess they'll grow on me over time. They are Hadley, Kase, Koller, and Perrin. If I didn't hear middle name with Perrin I would have had no idea whether the baby was a boy or girl! :haha:

I've heard Hadley and Kase before but Koller and Perrin are really unique yikes! Is Perrin a girl or a boy? 

I think the most interesting name I've heard in my group of friends lately is a little girl named Davis. That's just not a girl name in my opinion but to each their own :shrug: I like trendy, popular names like Ella, Ava, Olivia, and Chloe but DH is die hard traditional so we'll see what we end up with.


----------



## LotusBlossom

L4Hope- those names are unique. :winkwink: Hadley is a female character on True Blood. :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ladies I need your betas to come in. I'm anxiously waiting!!!!


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies for all your response.

Mo that's such a little cute fur baby. Wish I can hold him/her. Nice addition to your family

Sandy I know you want more matured and fertilized but fx these 4 gets you your forever baby. I know a lady on another thread here with twins from 3 embryos and 2 blast transferred. No frosties.

Ali and ttc waiting for your numbers. Hope you don't have to wait longer any more

Anxious what's up with you.

BabyD great lines. When is your beta?

Ash did you poas again? Am still hoping something can show up

Mell, l4, 2girls, edamame, Em, and first how are you ladies doing?

Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## Em260

Nurse just called and my beta number is 207 today up from 72 on Tuesday! :yipee: Oh I'm so happy right now!! I was getting really nervous. My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Tuesday yay!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Brilliant news Em!!! Massive congrats! Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- yay congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## BabyD225

EMMM--- YAYYYYYY!!!!!!

Sekky... otd is wed 6/5


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Em!!!! Congratulations! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone!! I'm so excited and I'm a crying blubbering mess right now. Gotta love those hormones!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay em!!! Congrats!


----------



## sekky

Em260 said:


> Nurse just called and my beta number is 207 today up from 72 on Tuesday! :yipee: Oh I'm so happy right now!! I was getting really nervous. My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Tuesday yay!!!

:happydance:great number Em


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ladies I need your betas to come in. I'm anxiously waiting!!!!




sekky said:


> Thank you ladies for all your response.
> 
> Mo that's such a little cute fur baby. Wish I can hold him/her. Nice addition to your family
> 
> Sandy I know you want more matured and fertilized but fx these 4 gets you your forever baby. I know a lady on another thread here with twins from 3 embryos and 2 blast transferred. No frosties.
> 
> Ali and ttc waiting for your numbers. Hope you don't have to wait longer any more
> 
> Anxious what's up with you.
> 
> BabyD great lines. When is your beta?
> 
> Ash did you poas again? Am still hoping something can show up
> 
> Mell, l4, 2girls, edamame, Em, and first how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone

You and me both! Seriously the longest day of my life!



Em260 said:


> Nurse just called and my beta number is 207 today up from 72 on Tuesday! :yipee: Oh I'm so happy right now!! I was getting really nervous. My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Tuesday yay!!!


OMG that is such awesome news congrats hun! WOOHOO!!!!!!

So while I sit here wondering if I am pregnant or not I have been staring at my embies...I realized I didn't share them with you ladies so here they are!
 



Attached Files:







small blasts.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Nurse just called and my beta number is 207 today up from 72 on Tuesday! :yipee: Oh I'm so happy right now!! I was getting really nervous. My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Tuesday yay!!!

FANTASTIC!!!! Wooooooot!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

negative beta


----------



## BabyD225

:hugs::hugs:


ttcbaby117 said:


> negative beta

Oh my gosh TTC... I'm so sorry.. I don't even know what to say, I was so hopeful for you. I know that you will get your BFP soon... hope you don't have to wait too long. Thinking of you. Here if you need anything. xoxo


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ttc- I'm sooooo sorry to hear that. I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh ttc, I am so so sorry. Sending you tons of &#10084; and hugs. It's just so unfair. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

TTC :( Soo sorry! Your embryos were perfect! They looked amazing :(


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ladies, I have a friend who got pregnant naturally with no problem the same month as my first IVF cycle. She is very considerate and didn't tell me until I was in my FET cycle. I am so happy for her and thankful that she had the wisdom and thoughtfulness to wait to tell me. Two days ago, her water broke while she was sleeping, at 28.5 weeks. Keep her in your thoughts, please. Even the fertile run into scary complications and my poor friend is absolutely terrified. She is in the hospital and they are trying to "keep her pregnant" so hopefully they can. So sad and scary...


----------



## Em260

ttc - I'm so sorry :hugs: My heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- oh no! That's terrible. I will keep her in my thoughts


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ttc :hugs: I'm so sorry. I know what you're going through. If you need to talk you can always PM me.


----------



## BabyD225

Lotus.. oh my god... how horrible... of course I will think of your friend... I'm not a big prayer person.. but I will tonight. xox


----------



## BabyD225

Ash- any idea what your next steps are.. testing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

lotus - I am so sorry to hear that! I will pray for her!

Thank you for the support ladies...I just don't understand why it didn't work...I mean neither of them took??????


----------



## Em260

LotusBlossom said:


> Ladies, I have a friend who got pregnant naturally with no problem the same month as my first IVF cycle. She is very considerate and didn't tell me until I was in my FET cycle. I am so happy for her and thankful that she had the wisdom and thoughtfulness to wait to tell me. Two days ago, her water broke while she was sleeping, at 28.5 weeks. Keep her in your thoughts, please. Even the fertile run into scary complications and my poor friend is absolutely terrified. She is in the hospital and they are trying to "keep her pregnant" so hopefully they can. So sad and scary...

Oh no! Sending lots of prayers her way. Keep us updated on how she's doing :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

TTC- What did your RE say?? Did you ask what could possibly be the reason? or if there is further testing? I was convinced this one worked for you... you've had such a long and hard road. xo


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> lotus - I am so sorry to hear that! I will pray for her!
> 
> Thank you for the support ladies...I just don't understand why it didn't work...I mean neither of them took??????

TTC.. it is such a cruel process. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. I would have a conversation with your FS and see if they can recommend anything to you to improve your chances. I went through this a few times, so it is possible! 

BTW.. I'm still waiting for my results. :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

Em! That sounds like a perfect beta! Congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## BabyD225

Ali- I agree.. I'd ask the repro endo what can be done now... 

and ali- call them! we're waiting!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Baby - not sure what's next. My OTD is tomorrow. I think my OH and I are going to try naturally for a while I'm going to take some vitamins for fertility and hope for the best. I'm also considering just moving on to independent adoption. Not 100% sure yet though. I'm going to get a second opinion and if they have nothing new to suggest or offer I'm thinking adoption. It just that IVF costs so much emotionally, physically, and financially. I just can't see us going through this again without new ideas.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash I think a second opinion is a great idea at this point. There has to be a reason why you only get half of your eggs mature and great embryos but bfn. Keep us posted on what happens next. Maybe you could do fet first before 2nd opinion and see about maybe scratch biopsy? Or the biopsy where they see if your uterine is receptive? I feel you though. Has dh has in depth sperm testing? Maybe an issue there? Could your prolactinoma be to blame? Im sorry about the bfn :( I wet for the 2nd opinion and decided to do the fet first due to a lot of factors but I also think it will help me close doors if for some reason it fails.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Ali- I agree.. I'd ask the repro endo what can be done now...
> 
> and ali- call them! we're waiting!!!

I did.. still growing slowly.. I swear it is a turtle in there.. slow and steady wins the race.

*395* Doubling time of 49 hours! It is doubling faster and faster so that is good, went from 64 to 58 to 49, so I think it is going in the right direction. I'm going to remain cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Em260

Yay Ali!!! :yipee: Slow and steady definitely wins the race!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- yay that great. It's getting higher! Looking perfect


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- yay that great. It's getting higher! Looking perfect

Now I have another almost 2 week wait.. until Jun 12th! :wacko:


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - Excellent news!!! When is your next IVIg? xx


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Ali - Excellent news!!! When is your next IVIg? xx

Monday, I just called to schedule that too. I was holding off scheduling that because I was worried my beta wouldn't come in high enough. So I have that on Monday afternoon. At least it is only 1/2 the dose of last time, so that is good news. Last time it took almost 5 hours! :wacko: So this time hopefully it will be 1/2 that time.


----------



## BabyD225

YAY Ali!!!!!!! Slow and Steady!!! Now pamper yourself and rest up! xo :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali and BabyD - I really thought it would have worked also.....I don't even know what to say......


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome news ali! Can you tell me how much your immune testing costs? I am going to ask my RE about it. If you don't want it public would you PM me?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- what infusion do you have to have?? And when is your ultrasound?


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali and BabyD - I really thought it would have worked also.....I don't even know what to say......

TTC.. getting a BFN is one of the hardest things. Let yourself grieve, cry :cry: and everything you need to come to terms with it. Honestly the best thing I did for my own sanity was to schedule a WTF appt. To discuss the issues, possible improvements, and additional testing you can do. See what they can do/say to help. For me, having a plan helped me move on. :hug:


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> awesome news ali! Can you tell me how much your immune testing costs? I am going to ask my RE about it. If you don't want it public would you PM me?

All of the immune testing that could go through the regular labs was covered by my insurance. So I'm not sure? :shrug: The two tests I had to pay out of pocked for were the NK cell test and the uterine biopsy to determine if I had any unseen uterine defect. The NK cell test was about $5-600 and the uterine biopsy was around $1250 but that included the monitoring during the trial transfer month and the biopsy (both the physical biopsy done by my FS and then the lab test to determine receptivity).


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- what infusion do you have to have?? And when is your ultrasound?

The infusion is for imunoglobulin (IVIg), it is to tame my NK cells. It looks to have worked! Since that is the only thing they have found wrong with me, and we treated them and now I'm pregnant! Only other difference is that it was a FET and not a fresh IVF, so that could have played a role, oh and I guess having the uterine scratch could have improved the receptivity of the uterus too. Regardless, it worked and I'm pregnant! Now to just STAY pregnant! :haha:

US is on Jun 12th. So 13 days from now. UGH! Another 2WW! AHHHH!!! :argh:


----------



## everhopeful

TTC - I am so sorry about your BFN - I would certainly schedule a WTF appointment and ask what further testing can be done..
xx


----------



## L4hope

Em260 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your betas TTC and Ali!
> 
> Sandy I know it can be frustrating when you think more of your eggs should be mature and fertilize. My doc always told me that they anticipate about a third fertilized embryos from what they get at ER. Hopefully they all keep growing for you!! Everyone is right...you just need that ONE special little embie to stick!
> 
> Mo your little kitty is so precious!!
> 
> Too funny about the stars' baby name choices. I too am more on the traditional side. Friends of mine who have recently had babies all went with unique names that I don't care for. Guess they'll grow on me over time. They are Hadley, Kase, Koller, and Perrin. If I didn't hear middle name with Perrin I would have had no idea whether the baby was a boy or girl! :haha:
> 
> I've heard Hadley and Kase before but Koller and Perrin are really unique yikes! Is Perrin a girl or a boy?
> 
> I think the most interesting name I've heard in my group of friends lately is a little girl named Davis. That's just not a girl name in my opinion but to each their own :shrug: I like trendy, popular names like Ella, Ava, Olivia, and Chloe but DH is die hard traditional so we'll see what we end up with.Click to expand...

Perrin is a boy...poor thing. Yeah I guess maybe the show True Blood has given Hadley popularity. I've never seen the show but did hear about it. That's funny you have a friend who named their girl Davis. I went to high school with a girl named Davis. People always thought Davis was her last name or that it was a boys name. 

They say picking out names can be a big challenge. Thankfully my hubby and I already have our names picked out. Check!


----------



## L4hope

Em260 said:


> Nurse just called and my beta number is 207 today up from 72 on Tuesday! :yipee: Oh I'm so happy right now!! I was getting really nervous. My first ultrasound is scheduled for next Tuesday yay!!!

Congrats Em!!! That's great news!


----------



## L4hope

TTC so sorry this transfer didn't work! :hugs: there are many of us who have been through multiple ivf cycles and can relate. It's extremely frustrating, disheartening, and so many other emotions. It just seems as though ivf should be a guarantee, but there are still other factors that play a part in getting the embie to stick and continue to grow. Hopefully your doc can give you some explanation and possible options for moving forward. :hug:


----------



## L4hope

Yay Ali!! Congrats on your little turtle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

lotusblossom said:


> ladies, i have a friend who got pregnant naturally with no problem the same month as my first ivf cycle. She is very considerate and didn't tell me until i was in my fet cycle. I am so happy for her and thankful that she had the wisdom and thoughtfulness to wait to tell me. Two days ago, her water broke while she was sleeping, at 28.5 weeks. Keep her in your thoughts, please. Even the fertile run into scary complications and my poor friend is absolutely terrified. She is in the hospital and they are trying to "keep her pregnant" so hopefully they can. So sad and scary...




alicatt said:


> babyd225 said:
> 
> 
> ali- i agree.. I'd ask the repro endo what can be done now...
> 
> And ali- call them! We're waiting!!!
> 
> i did.. Still growing slowly.. I swear it is a turtle in there.. Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> *395* doubling time of 49 hours! It is doubling faster and faster so that is good, went from 64 to 58 to 49, so i think it is going in the right direction. I'm going to remain cautiously optimistic!Click to expand...

yippie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

ttcbaby117 said:


> negative beta

So sorry ttc...I'm heartbroken for you. xoxo


----------



## Edamame

ttc, I am so sorry. It is just so unbearably frustrating to go through it all and end up with a BFN. I agree that the WTF appointment helped a lot. :Hugs:

Lotus, I will keep your friend in my prayers, I hope it all turns out ok.

Em and Ali, so happy to hear your betas are growing nicely!!

Mo, your new fur-baby is so cute! Could he be a seal point siamese? My younger kitty is a flame-point siamese, with red/orange tips and a stripey tail.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks, ladies. I just heard that she is on solid food now and the contractions have stopped. She has to stay in the hospital for 5 weeks, but at least things seem to be improving.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Ali! I'm so glad to hear your number is going up! I know waiting for the u/a is nerve-wracking, but try to just enjoy being pregnant. I am so happy for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

So my RE called because we had to change the ultrasound date and asked what my progesterone results were from tues since they didn't come back for awhile and it was 606. That pretty high? The highest mne has been was 200 ish


----------



## Sandy83

so sorry ttc my thoughts are with you :hug:

Em & Ali great beta's :happydance: xx


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> So my RE called because we had to change the ultrasound date and asked what my progesterone results were from tues since they didn't come back for awhile and it was 606. That pretty high? The highest mne has been was 200 ish

lurker here :blush::haha:

Sweetness mine was really high early also. That is why they had me stop progesterone and estrogen asap after my first 7dp5dt beta... Are you on either of those??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold yes still on progesterone by mouth 400 mg and PIO. I have another beta tomorrow. Maybe I should ask


----------



## holdontohope

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hold yes still on progesterone by mouth 400 mg and PIO. I have another beta tomorrow. Maybe I should ask

Doesn't hurt to ask :thumbup: I was on endometrium 2-3x a day. Usually IVF patients stay on it through first trimester (or close to it). But my body just didn't need the extra help.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- thanks so much!!!!! I will ask them tom


----------



## L4hope

Lotus glad to hear your friend is doing well. My friend just had her baby on Mother's Day at 28 weeks. Her little guy is doing well though..slowly but surely gaining weight. He's up to 3lbs. 9oz. So teeny tiny! Hopefully your friend will be able to stay stabilized in the hospital!


----------



## ashknowsbest

MoBaby said:


> Ash I think a second opinion is a great idea at this point. There has to be a reason why you only get half of your eggs mature and great embryos but bfn. Keep us posted on what happens next. Maybe you could do fet first before 2nd opinion and see about maybe scratch biopsy? Or the biopsy where they see if your uterine is receptive? I feel you though. Has dh has in depth sperm testing? Maybe an issue there? Could your prolactinoma be to blame? Im sorry about the bfn :( I wet for the 2nd opinion and decided to do the fet first due to a lot of factors but I also think it will help me close doors if for some reason it fails.

Mo - I'm definitely going to do the FET with the doctor that I'm currently with. Just getting a second opinion to make sure that my doctor isn't missing anything. I need the second opinion anyways since we're moving from NYC to San Fran and I'm not going to be able to travel back here for a full IVF cycle when I'm ready. I don't think I'm going to be ready to do a full IVF cycle for a while anyways, at least 6 months. It's just too much at this point. I'm sick of having to give myself needles, I'm sick of going in for appointments every morning, I'm sick of getting sedated every other month for ER, I'm sick of the disappointment when I do all of those things and it still results in a BFN. So, a break it is. I'll fly back from San Fran to do my FET but that won't be too bad because I can get monitoring in San Fran and actually come back here to do the transfer. Plus, I still have family over here on the east coast so it's not like I will never be back here. 

So ... here's the plan laid out.
Go in for WTF appointment ASAP.
Move to San Fran
Have a consult with a new fertility doctor over in San Fran
Take 6 months off. I am going to still try, I'll be taking CoQ10, maca root and a bunch of other things to try and improve my egg quality even though we're just trying naturally.
After 6 months if I'm still not pregnant, I'll fly back to do my FET with RMANY.
If the FET doesn't work we'll do maybe 1 more natural cycle with a doctor out in San Fran (I'm even considering going to CCRM, Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine) I've heard they have AWESOME technique and success rates.
If that doesn't work I'm going to pursue adoption.

On a side note:
I would like to know what it feels like to carry a baby so if we find out that my problem is with egg quality and not implantation (I want a solid yes it's an implantation problem or no before I try donor) I would want to try donor eggs maybe one and go from there. I just don't think I would ever be able to completely accept that I will never know what it feels like to be pregnant. So we'll try to see if it's an implantation problem or not. If it is we'll adopt and if not (and they can prove it) we'll do donor eggs.

Sorry for the long post girls, I've been very MIA and just wanted to update you all. I'm doing okay. OTD is tomorrow, I'm going to test tonight and hope for the best but I'm not getting my hopes up. 

Everyone who had great betas today, AWESOME news! For people who didn't get such great news, :hugs:. And everyone else, best of luck!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- I have a friend who is flying out to Colorado because they have some awesome stats and awesome reviews. let me know if you decide to go there eager to hear how they are in person


----------



## Anxiously

MoBaby said:


> I got a baby last night :) Look below!! Thought it would brighten up everyones day!

Oh my! I looooove cats! Is that a ragdoll? I have one too and incidentally, her name is Baby :)


----------



## MoBaby

He could be a seal point. Whatever he is he is super duper cute and attached to me already!


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Thanks, ladies. I just heard that she is on solid food now and the contractions have stopped. She has to stay in the hospital for 5 weeks, but at least things seem to be improving.

Hey Lotus...not sure how I managed to post your comment about your friend along with my response to Ali's great beta news. I hope that didn't come across as insensitive. I feel TERRIBLY for your friend, and I'm glad to read that things seem to be improving. I will keep her in my prayers. Hope you are well...


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, glad to hear things are looking up for your friend. 

Em and Ali, great numbers.

TTC and Ash, lots of :hug:

So much to catch up on with this thread! What a roller coaster this whole process is!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey- No worries at all! I didn't think anything of it. :winkwink: 

I'm having a friend visit this weekend for a girls weekend. :happydance: I can't wait! Thank goodness for good friends.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm hoping for an amazing surprise for you tomorrow, Ash! &#10084;


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies...thank you for all the caring messages...ME and DH just feel like we've been knocked over, seriously! So I am trying to get a WTF appointment but my RE is going out of town on the 12th and they said she couldn't speak to me until the 28th of June! I said no way! So they are trying to squeeze me in early next week. 

Ash I really like your plan! I actually have looked at CCRM, there is only lady who lives here on the island who after 4 failed IVFs in Florida when to them and got pregnant the first shot! She told me long ago not to mess with the RE's in Florida and go straight to Colorado because in the long run it will save me money.....Anyway, I pay out of pocket and with travel, treatment, and meds...I find it close to impossible to afford right now. If you can do it because of insurance I say do it and make it a get away for you and the DH!


----------



## ttcbaby117

OH and one last thing...I only have 1 frostie...does anyone know what kind of chance I have with only one?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I tested again tonight, it's BFN. I'm planning on not going in for beta. I'm going to call the nurse in the morning and let her know. My thoughts are this.

Even if I went in for the beta tomorrow, if the HPT can't pick up the HCG, my HCG levels are probably so low that it's a chemical so why would I want to know that anyways?

Going in for the beta knowing that it's already negative is such a hassle. I have to wake up early as heck, sit in the waiting room for at least 45 minutes because they're always busy just to find out what I already know.

I kind of feel bad for not going in but at the same time I just don't see the point.

TTC - I heard of a lot of women having success. I really think that's what we're going to do if the FET fails. And we have insurance coverage but it's about $20,000 total lifetime on my OH's insurance so we do have a good amount of coverage. We'll see what happens. Best case scenario, I won't need to do the FET or the IVF because I'll get preggo naturally. :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash my clinic would not let me skip te beta even though I was bleeding and my hpts were getting lighter and lighter. It made me feel worse when the re nurse called and said it was a chemical so I feel you not wanting to go. My re then said they have to do the bloodwork for some reason I can't recall b/c I kinda zoned out at that point. Hopefully you can get out of going.

Ttc: I think you have good Chances with one. Does your clinic use vitrification or slow thaw? That's what matters. Vitrification method has over 90% rate of thawing vs 50% with slow thaw.


----------



## alicatt

TTC.. what Mo said.. the vitrification is much better, both mine survived! It only takes 1 to implant! Also ask to have them do assisted hatching to give it a boost. I think you have a good chance with the 1 frostie! I think some women are better with a FET! I'm not sure of your infertility history and why you opted for IVF, so I can't really recommend too much, but you could always get a second opinion, my FS is in boca. Or fly out to Colorado. I lived there for 7 years, and love the state. Do you have any friends there? Or anyone that has a ski chalet? I wonder if you could swap homes with someone there? Like that movie? Maybe you could give CCRM a shot? I'm glad you are going to get your WTF appt sooner than later! :hug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I thought I would share this with the group...3 years ago I got ahold of a psychic which I dont normally do but I did for fun. I never really read the email but this is what she said... I thought this was relevant since I am doing IVF jun/july cycle.

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - There is a specific reference to the dates of the 15th and 26th.

Jennifer Renecker


The strange part is I have my Egg transfer on 7/15 so there is the 15th that she is seeing and the 26th is the day that the doctor is doing my blood HCG test. That'd be amazing if she was right haha.. Ok now im grasping at straws... this reading is 3 years old.


----------



## esah

FirstTry said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esah said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I'm just jumping on this thread with a question, hope you don't mind. I'll be starting IVF in July and in choosing between different payment packages offered by my clinic I am trying to anticipate how many frozen embryos I'll have left over after a fresh cycle. During my baseline ultrasounds at my IUIs I had between 18 and 26 follicles each time. How many of those would I expect to get to maturity in an IVF cycle?
> 
> Also does anyone know if they can do comprehensive chromosomal screening (PGS, CCS, whatever else they may call it...) after you've already frozen the embryo, or do you have to decide to do that before the fresh cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! Really appreciate any advice you can offer!
> 
> Hi esah, the stimulation protocol for IVF is more aggressive than just Clomid, so it's hard to compare. But I see that you've managed to get 18-26 follicles just based on Clomid, you need to be aware that with stronger IVF drugs, there is always the risk of OHSS. I'm sure that your doc will adjust your protocol accordingly. When I was on Clomid 100mg, I had only a handful of follicles, and only 2 or 3 that were mature enough for IUI. For my IVF, I managed to retrieve 14 mature eggs.
> 
> As to your question about PGD, I'm not too familiar on that. But I have heard of people who had PGD done on both fresh and frozen embryos (after they have thawed them, of course).
> 
> One more thing, I see that you've been on 3 consecutive Clomid cycles. Do take some nourishment to build up your uterine lining before IVF as Clomid usually thins it out.Click to expand...
> 
> Anxiously: I think Esah is talking about antral follicles; those are the ones visible on day 3, before you've taken any meds, be it Clomid or IVF stims.
> 
> Esah: I usually have around 18-22 antral follicles and for my only complete IVF cycle (when I froze my unfertilized eggs 2 years ago, at age 36), I got 18 eggs, with 11 mature. We have yet to fertilize those, so I don't know how many would make it to blastocyst. For my IUI/IVF conversion cycle, I got 8 mature eggs and ended up with 4 blastocysts (1 transferred fresh and 3 frozen); I think my antral count was 15-20. But I understand that that is a very good ratio of follicles to blasts. Some women get 25 eggs and end up with only 1 blastocyst. So, it's really hard to tell until you've tried once.
> 
> As for PGD, I don't think it's recommended after freezing, but you should ask your RE. I think PGD is good for those who have suffered recurrent m/c, so if that's not you, I don't know if it's worth it at this point. I was planning to do PGD with a fresh IVF cycle if this cycle didn't work, but so far, it's looking pretty good.
> 
> And I agree about Clomid. The only times I had a thin lining were when I took Clomid. It was 7-9mm, when normally, it's 12mm.
> 
> I hope that helps.Click to expand...

Thank you Anxiously, FirstTry and Allicat. Yes, I was talking about antral follicles.. I had 3 mature follies with 150mg Clomid. So I'm optimistic but sounds like there is really no way to predict. I'm not starting IVF until July so I will have had 2 months rest from any treatment by then, so hopefully no problem with my lining. I will cross my fingers for a cycle like yours, FirstTry! Glad it is going well!

I asked about the PGD from frozen embryos today and it sounds like it is possible but not ideal to be thawing and refreezing. I was only talking to the cycle coordinator not the doctor though, so I don't have a lot of details. 

Good luck all with your cycles and pregnancies!


----------



## Em260

TTC - I'm proof that it only takes one frostie! We did a single embryo transfer and my RE told me depending on your age transferring two doesn't raise the success rate that much it only raises the chance of twins. I looked into CCRM back when I was trying to find a RE that would allow me to do IVF before my ovarian cancer surgery. I found this thread on another forum and it was really helpful: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/2020180326-ccrm-girls-1697.html

Esah - sorry I missed your question on PGS earlier. We did PGS(aCGH) and from what I understand it can be done on frozen embryos but it's not usually recommended because it involves thawing and refreezing which is really hard on the embryos. 

Lotus - I'm glad to hear your friend is doing better :hugs:

Mells - how are you doing? Lupron headaches hopefully staying away? 

Sandy - when is ET? 

Sekky - how are you feeling?

L4 - wow, can't believe you knew another girl named Davis! I have to tell my friend. Speaking of celebrity baby names my favorite has always been Jason Lee's son Pilot Inspektor ;)


----------



## L4hope

Em yep Davis is actually the one who named her son Koller. Any to top it off the last name rhymes with the first. This isn't it but same rhyme scheme. Koller Bower. Ha I never heard of that one. Pilot Inspektor! :rofl:


----------



## Sandy83

Em, I will get phone call tomorrow morning to see if i'm going in tomorrow or monday for ET. Not long till you u/s are you excited :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Oh ttc my first single transfer was "successful" as we had bfp with fetal hr at 7 wks. We only thawed one and it took although I mc for unknown reasons so it only takes 1!!


----------



## Anxiously

ttc, sorry to hear about your news :hug:

Ash, I wanted to skip my beta too, since a negative hpt 20dp2dt pretty much says it all. But the hospital insisted that I get it done, so I had to drag my feet there so that I can just move on to the next cycle.

Like you, I'll be relocating as well, though it's to the Middle East. DH will leave mid-Aug for his new job, but I'll join him later next Feb/Mar. So many things to consider in terms of this whole baby making journey. If we're successful in the next few months, then I'll probably have to stay put for the full term and make do without DH. If we're still unsuccessful, then I'll have to start looking for a reputable RE over there, which I think will be pretty challenging and stressful given that it's a completely new territory and culture to me.

For now, I suspect that my current RE isn't doing enough to get to the root cause of things. I have recently found a new RE here just to seek a 2nd opinion on my persistently thin lining. My appointment with him is next Sat, so let's see what he says.


----------



## Em260

L4hope said:


> Em yep Davis is actually the one who named her son Koller. Any to top it off the last name rhymes with the first. This isn't it but same rhyme scheme. Koller Bower. Ha I never heard of that one. Pilot Inspektor! :rofl:

Oh haha that totally makes sense that she used a non-traditional name. Hmm I'm not into rhyming names either. To each their own! If you google celebrity baby names you'll see a bunch of other interesting ones :). 




Sandy83 said:


> Em, I will get phone call tomorrow morning to see if i'm going in tomorrow or monday for ET. Not long till you u/s are you excited :happydance: xx

Ooh you're so close to be PUPO yay!! :happydance: Fx for you! I am excited for the u/s. I know they won't be able to see much because it's so early but it will be nice to pass one more hurdle.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. 

So sorry ttc. Hope you get in before your RE travels.

Good rise Ali. Now your can relax till your US

Em am good. Thanks for asking

Sandy fx for their call and the embies are doing great


----------



## MoBaby

How are you doing sekky?? When will you poas?


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> How are you doing sekky?? When will you poas?

:haha: I had a day3 transfer so not anytime soon. But am planning to on my anniversary June 6


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky- I'm sure it will turn out to be a positive gift


----------



## Sweetness_87

My beta number for 17dp6dt is 9432 :)

Sorry cant do personals yet about to get ready for work


----------



## MoBaby

That's great! Just for comparison with my single I had 12305 at 23 dpo :) your betas are great!!


----------



## Em260

Sekky - ooh that will be an amazing anniversary gift!

Sweetness - great beta yayy!! :happydance: When is your u/s?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- I have another beta Monday then one the following tues and ultrasound the same week June 13. And if I did my math right I will be exactly 7 weeks


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I will be happy with anything. Just dread the 7-8 wk period. But I just have a better feeling bout this one


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - ooh so good that you get so many betas!! I only have one more next Thursday. I'm considering going in tomorrow though because that was the original plan. I went in two days early for my first one so now they said since I've had two betas I don't need to go tomorrow. My RE does the first u/s really early compared to everyone else. 7 weeks is great because you'll get to see the heartbeat :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

That's a huge beta, sweetness. I bet you'll see 2 heartbeats on your u/s!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- yea my re does do a lot of betas and thought about not doing the last one but sine I pushed the ultrasound back it will keep me sane while waiting. And yes I also wanted to wait til I was 7 weeks. They normally do it at 6 weeks. When is your ultrasound again?

Wanna- and as long as they are healthy I don't mind


----------



## sekky

Sandy did they call yet?


----------



## Sandy83

Just got call and 2 good quality embryos going strong so taking them to blastocyst so transfer on monday yay!!!! 

How you doing sekky? Xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Just got call and 2 good quality embryos going strong so taking them to blastocyst so transfer on monday yay!!!!
> 
> How you doing sekky? Xx

:happydance: for blasts. Am good taking it a day at a time


----------



## Em260

Yay Sandy!! :happydance: Come on Monday!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks sekky and Em. Really happy they will be going to blastocyst as didn't think they would get there with only 4 embies. The other 2 are slightly behind but could still pick up to freeze fx'd xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- yay thats awesome!!!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - you've got strong little embies :) Can't wait to hear your update on Monday!

Sweetness - my u/s is on Tuesday. You are so patient to push yours back!

AFM - I decided to go in for my beta today. I'm at the RE now waiting to be called back.


----------



## Sandy83

Looking forward to hearing your beta number em xx


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Sandy - you've got strong little embies :) Can't wait to hear your update on Monday!
> 
> Sweetness - my u/s is on Tuesday. You are so patient to push yours back!
> 
> AFM - I decided to go in for my beta today. I'm at the RE now waiting to be called back.

Good Luck Em!! Was the last one Thursday??


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Just got call and 2 good quality embryos going strong so taking them to blastocyst so transfer on monday yay!!!!
> 
> How you doing sekky? Xx

Great news Sandy!!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Em260

Turkey16 said:


> Good Luck Em!! Was the last one Thursday??

Thursday :) I'm 11dp5dt today


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Em!! Was the last one Thursday??
> 
> Thursday :) I'm 11dp5dt todayClick to expand...

Can't wait to hear how it goes, and I really can't wait to hear how your u/s goes on Tuesday...it's all so exciting!!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy that is great!
Em: can't wait to hear your numbers!

Today I went to the new re and had some labs. I'm still doing the fet first but in case it doesn't work I want to be ready to go and to be qualified for multi cycle program they need to start in advance to be approved. I feel like they drew way more than my current re. A full thyroid (not just tsh) and prolactin were two big ones I don't recall being checked. Also the normal fsh and e2. No ultrasound. But I'm concerned it's not really cd3 b/c af came on Thursday and I only needed one product all day then Friday very light and today not much of anything! Af was due today so maybe it will pick back up. I'll call the nurse Monday and tell her. I don't know how this may affect my labs. Hopefully not. Why doesn't my body like to cooperate?


----------



## MoBaby

Whoops! Double post!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy great news on the embies!

Mo, I'm glad that you are seeking another opinion. Whether you need it or not, it's nice to feel proactive.

Sweet, us is coming up. Woohoo!

Sekky, Turkey how are you ladies?? So hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Sandy that is great!
> Em: can't wait to hear your numbers!
> 
> Today I went to the new re and had some labs. I'm still doing the fet first but in case it doesn't work I want to be ready to go and to be qualified for multi cycle program they need to start in advance to be approved. I feel like they drew way more than my current re. A full thyroid (not just tsh) and prolactin were two big ones I don't recall being checked. Also the normal fsh and e2. No ultrasound. But I'm concerned it's not really cd3 b/c af came on Thursday and I only needed one product all day then Friday very light and today not much of anything! Af was due today so maybe it will pick back up. I'll call the nurse Monday and tell her. I don't know how this may affect my labs. Hopefully not. Why doesn't my body like to cooperate?

All the testing sounds really promising Mo! All the guesswork associated with AF is such a pain...as a total control freak I can totally relate to wondering whether cycle day 1 is REALLY cycle day 1 etc., but I guess all you can do is hope for the best. Any time I've been freaking out over that, my doc never seems too concerned...


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Sandy great news on the embies!
> 
> Mo, I'm glad that you are seeking another opinion. Whether you need it or not, it's nice to feel proactive.
> 
> Sweet, us is coming up. Woohoo!
> 
> Sekky, Turkey how are you ladies?? So hard to keep up sometimes.

Hey Mells! I'm good...thanks for asking! Woke up today feeling like AF may show up soon. Yay!! My m/c was almost 3 weeks ago, and my last bloodwork showed an HCG level if a little over 5...gotta go back again Tuesday to see where it's at. Apparently its gotta get down to zero. My lab results should be in any day and our "WTF" appt is set for June 11th. Really hoping to get started again soon! 
How are you? Meds treating you ok? What's your next step??


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey- I think the hcg just needs to get below 5, which is probably why they mentioned that it was above 5. Anything below 5 is considered negative. It may be at zero, though, if AF shows. I hope your wtf appt goes well and you can move forward soon. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mo - I've had a couple of cycles where I wasn't sure if it was day 3 when going in for baseline blood work and my RE always said not to worry, the results will show whether it is or not. 

Turkey - fx you can get started again soon!


----------



## Em260

Beta is in and it's 489!! :yipee: I'm 11dp5dt today :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!


----------



## sekky

Em260 said:


> Beta is in and it's 489!! :yipee: I'm 11dp5dt today :)

:happydance:


----------



## Em260

The nurse I just spoke to said I misunderstood and they don't want to see me for my ultrasound until June 11th. I'm so confused because the nurse on Thursday told me to come in June 4th. I definitely don't want to wait an extra week because I'm miss impatient :haha:. I'll email my RE and figure out which one it is. It does make more sense to wait though because then I'll be 5 weeks + 5 days and they'll be able to see more.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Em260 said:


> Beta is in and it's 489!! :yipee: I'm 11dp5dt today :)

Congrats!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Em


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats Em!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy83 said:


> Just got call and 2 good quality embryos going strong so taking them to blastocyst so transfer on monday yay!!!!

Congrats! All the best for ET Monday!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> The nurse I just spoke to said I misunderstood and they don't want to see me for my ultrasound until June 11th. I'm so confused because the nurse on Thursday told me to come in June 4th. I definitely don't want to wait an extra week because I'm miss impatient :haha:. I'll email my RE and figure out which one it is. It does make more sense to wait though because then I'll be 5 weeks + 5 days and they'll be able to see more.

Congrats!! Yes, jun 4th is too early to see anything. I know it sucks to have to wait but you'll see more on the 11th! My FS won't do a US until after 6 weeks, I'll be almost 7 when I have mine on the 12th :wacko: Your beta levels look great! :wohoo:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> The nurse I just spoke to said I misunderstood and they don't want to see me for my ultrasound until June 11th. I'm so confused because the nurse on Thursday told me to come in June 4th. I definitely don't want to wait an extra week because I'm miss impatient :haha:. I'll email my RE and figure out which one it is. It does make more sense to wait though because then I'll be 5 weeks + 5 days and they'll be able to see more.
> 
> Congrats!! Yes, jun 4th is too early to see anything. I know it sucks to have to wait but you'll see more on the 11th! My FS won't do a US until after 6 weeks, I'll be almost 7 when I have mine on the 12th :wacko: Your beta levels look great! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yeah makes sense now because I noticed everyone else seems to have them closer to 6 weeks. It's just hard to wait but this whole journey has been an exercise in patience. How are you doing?


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. yay for ET on Monday!

Em.. yes, the wait is going to be hard, but I'm going to keep the faith! I'm doing ok. Nausea is not so bad but cramping and fatigue are on high! I wish I could just rest but alas I have things to do! Just take one day at a time! That is what I'm doing!


----------



## Em260

Ali - I know exactly what you mean I wish I could stay home every day and rest but that's not my life either unfortunately. Hopefully this week and a half will pass quickly for both of us!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Em!!! :wohoo:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ali - I know exactly what you mean I wish I could stay home every day and rest but that's not my life either unfortunately. Hopefully this week and a half will pass quickly for both of us!

I think sweet has her US at the same time? It will be an exciting week! 
I'm literally taking each day as it comes and doing what I want or have energy to do. Like today, didn't quite make it to the grocery store. Oh well, there is all day tomorrow to get that done!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali and em- my ultrasound is June 13. I will be 7 wks that day. Unless I decide I can't wait then will push it up to the 11th. Who knows. And is it normal for my boobs to hurt then go away? I had two work two night shifts fri and sat (tonight) I hope it's not bad on my body to do that. I mean I know preg girls that do a lot worse and have healthy babies


----------



## Mells54

Em, congrats on a great beta.

Ali, glad your not feeling too bad. It's all worth it in the end!!!!!!

Turkey, glad to hear you may be able to get started again. AF never shows when we want her too.

AFM, still on Lupron and take my last BCP tonight. Wednesday is my baseline, then I just kind of wait (keep on Lupron, and start estrogen patches) until ET. I have three monitoring appts just prior to transfer. Seems to easy this time around. I can't wait to see how the donor responds.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - good luck tomorrow!! You are almost PUPO yay!! Will you transfer 2?

Mells - when does your donor start stimming? 

Ali - wow, that is going to be an exciting few days with the three of us and our ultrasounds so close together. Good job taking it easy. :thumbup: I'm relaxing a lot on the weekend but I have clinic every day this month so I expect it will be pretty hectic. Luckily, I get to sit down while I'm working on a patient :)

Sweetness - my boobs keep doing the same thing. One minute they're sore and I swear less than an hour later it's gone. I have the same concerns about being so active but I keep reminding myself that women all over the world are pregnant and doing a lot more than this.


----------



## Edamame

Sandy, good luck tomorrow!!

Em, another nice beta! 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## sekky

Good luck tomorrow Sandy. 

How is everyone doing?

Edamame what's the progress with your mum and your tests?

Ali, first, babyd, sweet and Em how are you preggo ladies doing?


----------



## alicatt

Sekky.. :hi: not much going on here! Just taking it easy and hoping that my bean is settling in for the long haul. I have 10 days until my US and its going to be a long 10 days! I have my transfusion tomorrow to help keep the NK cells at bay. My boobs are sore and I have a tightening in my belly and assume this is my uterus! Cramps and lower back pain are present but mild. The nausea has dissipated but I'm sure it will be back!

Sekky.. how are you doing? Have you figured come up with a plan?


----------



## Mells54

Em, the donor should start stiming around the 15th with ER around the 25th!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies

Just a quick check in hope so everyone is doing well :hugs: 

AFM, been getting spoilt today as I hit the big 30 today so dh had been spoiling me and showering me with diamonds!!! Im a very lucky girl. Other than that im absolutely bloated look about 5 months pregnant but no longer sore and tender so looking forward to transfer tomorrow. The nhs only allow you to put one blastocyst back so hoping I have at least one to freeze xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: diamonds, wow! Happy Birthday!

Ali: I know it's such a long wait.

Mells: not long til you're PUPO. I hope this will be it for you.

Em: great beta!

Sekky: I'm doing well. Only 44 hours until my u/s! But who's counting? :haha:
I'll be at 6 weeks 3 days. I'm feeling overconfident, so I hope I'm not disappointed; I would be devestated.

My boobs are super sore, but the meds do that. I've had occasional mild nausea. And fullness or tightness in my uterus, along with occasional sharp pains, but they are short lived.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## sekky

Oh sandy happy birthday darling. Fx for your embies

First we might not be counting hours like you but sure we eager as much as you are

Hey Ali, I didn't quite get what you mean


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> Oh sandy happy birthday darling. Fx for your embies
> 
> First we might not be counting hours like you but sure we eager as much as you are
> 
> Hey Ali, I didn't quite get what you mean

LOL! Stock it up to pregnancy brain! I am just confused! :wacko:


----------



## Em260

Sandy - Happy Birthday!! :happydance: Ooh diamonds are a great bday gift :). Tomorrow is the big day, sending you lots of sticky thoughts!

Mells - yay won't be long now! I'm so excited for you!

Sekky - I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I still have major insomnia going on and a little nausea, but other than that I feel great :). How are you feeling? You're getting so close to OTD! Are you going to test early? 

First - ooh you're so close to your scan! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Ali - good luck tomorrow with the infusion tomorrow! Let us know how it goes.

BabyD - how are you doing?


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All-
I was away this weekend so I haven't read down to write personals yet... will do so soon...

I started spotting on Friday afternoon... very light brown and then a darker brown on Saturday.. very light again today.. only see it when I wipe. The RE said it is very normal during IVF/FET but I'm just worried because I've seen many positive HPT's already so implantation bleeding would have happened a week ago... It never got bright red or clumpy and I have no cramps associated with it.. Dont know what it could be but I'm hoping it's not a bad sign... any insight is appreciated ladies! xo


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All-
> I was away this weekend so I haven't read down to write personals yet... will do so soon...
> 
> I started spotting on Friday afternoon... very light brown and then a darker brown on Saturday.. very light again today.. only see it when I wipe. The RE said it is very normal during IVF/FET but I'm just worried because I've seen many positive HPT's already so implantation bleeding would have happened a week ago... It never got bright red or clumpy and I have no cramps associated with it.. Dont know what it could be but I'm hoping it's not a bad sign... any insight is appreciated ladies! xo

From what I understand spotting is very common after IVF/FET. I know it's really scary though even knowing that :hugs: It could still be from implantation bleeding as sometimes it take a while to work it's way out. I've also read that spotting happens because our bodies are so used to AF every month. Are you going in early for a beta?


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All-
> I was away this weekend so I haven't read down to write personals yet... will do so soon...
> 
> I started spotting on Friday afternoon... very light brown and then a darker brown on Saturday.. very light again today.. only see it when I wipe. The RE said it is very normal during IVF/FET but I'm just worried because I've seen many positive HPT's already so implantation bleeding would have happened a week ago... It never got bright red or clumpy and I have no cramps associated with it.. Dont know what it could be but I'm hoping it's not a bad sign... any insight is appreciated ladies! xo
> 
> From what I understand spotting is very common after IVF/FET. I know it's really scary though even knowing that :hugs: It could still be from implantation bleeding as sometimes it take a while to work it's way out. I've also read that spotting happens because our bodies are so used to AF every month. Are you going in early for a beta?Click to expand...


I'm not.. my beta is on Wednesday so i figured what will be, will be and there's nothing I can do to change it either way. It's pretty much gone now... just like a verrrry light brown stain when i wipe after going to pee... 

I didnt know implantation bleeding can come out late? Like a week late? I feel like if it's a miscarriage it would be more blood and clots and cramping.. but I'm not going to get upset or excited until I hear one or two betas.. so fingers crossed for wednesday for me please!


----------



## MoBaby

BabyD: I know the brown makes you worry (who would not worry??) but my RE said its very common as you already said. Also remember the progesterone can do that also.. are you using vaginal progesterone? I'm sure all is well. Your test have looked amazing so I cant think anything bad would be going on!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Hi ladies, I missed so much over the last few days. I'm sorry for all disappointments I've read about:nope:

Someone asked me how I'm feeling...not bad at all...just dead tired...is it ok that I haven't been sick yet?

2nd u/s tuesday:happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

some ppl dont get sick. tired is a positive sign! with the short time i was pg last time i could only eat a small meal for lunch and the rest of the time i instantly felt sick when i tried to eat... i was down 5-6 lbs at 7.5 weeks (right before mc) so being sick isnt fun! enjoy it now b/c sometimes is comes around 7-8 weeks :)


----------



## Turkey16

2girls1baby said:


> Hi ladies, I missed so much over the last few days. I'm sorry for all disappointments I've read about:nope:
> 
> Someone asked me how I'm feeling...not bad at all...just dead tired...is it ok that I haven't been sick yet?
> 
> 2nd u/s tuesday:happydance:

I wouldn't worry, I didn't have a lick of morning sickness with my daughter.


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Hey All-
> I was away this weekend so I haven't read down to write personals yet... will do so soon...
> 
> I started spotting on Friday afternoon... very light brown and then a darker brown on Saturday.. very light again today.. only see it when I wipe. The RE said it is very normal during IVF/FET but I'm just worried because I've seen many positive HPT's already so implantation bleeding would have happened a week ago... It never got bright red or clumpy and I have no cramps associated with it.. Dont know what it could be but I'm hoping it's not a bad sign... any insight is appreciated ladies! xo

BabyD...I read somewhere that it's a rarity for woman doing IVF/FET to NOT spot...from what I understand its perfectly normal! Try not to worry...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- Goodluck tom!! Have a great feeling!!

Em- thanks so much that helped calm me! If you don't mind me asking what do you do??? Just cause I saw you mentioned something about patients. And can't wait for yor ultrasound!

Mells- yay for donor starting stims soon!!!

Mo- hope everything is going well!!!

Alli- hope all is going well! Getting closer to our ultrasounds! I'm anxious and thinking about moving mine up lol. 

First- how far long are you now? I don't think we are too far off. And yes I think you Gould be confident!! I to hve a good feeling about mine too esp since our out comes last time I just have a good feeling. 

AFM- boobs still hurt on and off. Nausea every now and then don't really that hungry. Don't know what's up with that. Cause that's a first. Also thinking about moving my ultrasound up lol getting anxious. The earliest will be the 11 the lastest 13. Hmmmmm another beta tom and still one more after this one but might not get it. 

If I missed anyone sorry trying to catch up on my phone and very hard to do


----------



## Sweetness_87

Babyd- I know you have had a lot of answers but just to add in mine. IVF/fet very very normal to spot. Just not bright red blood or clots. Your safe 

2girls- yay for ultrasound number two!! How far long are you?


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet yep just waiting. Just 1 more week until my procedure...Just here on AF now..

Im afraid I messed up my day 3 labs though.. I thougt af started thursday (I had bleeding, cramps) then it stopped and was just spotting Friday and heavy starting saturday. I thought Sat was CD3 but it may have been CD1. If the FSH or E2 is messed up I will let them know that I was off. I hope its okay! I am getting workup for IVF in case b/c the new clinic uses the refundable IVF program and you have to start a few months in advance.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sandy- Goodluck tom!! Have a great feeling!!
> 
> Em- thanks so much that helped calm me! If you don't mind me asking what do you do??? Just cause I saw you mentioned something about patients. And can't wait for yor ultrasound!
> 
> Mells- yay for donor starting stims soon!!!
> 
> Mo- hope everything is going well!!!
> 
> Alli- hope all is going well! Getting closer to our ultrasounds! I'm anxious and thinking about moving mine up lol.
> 
> First- how far long are you now? I don't think we are too far off. And yes I think you Gould be confident!! I to hve a good feeling about mine too esp since our out comes last time I just have a good feeling.
> 
> AFM- boobs still hurt on and off. Nausea every now and then don't really that hungry. Don't know what's up with that. Cause that's a first. Also thinking about moving my ultrasound up lol getting anxious. The earliest will be the 11 the lastest 13. Hmmmmm another beta tom and still one more after this one but might not get it.
> 
> If I missed anyone sorry trying to catch up on my phone and very hard to do

I'm in dental school. But I'm applying to residency this year because I want to be an orthodontist :). I have the same issue today with not being that hungry. I'll have a weird craving but then when I get what I want it doesn't taste that good and I lose my appetite.


----------



## sekky

Good luck today sandy

Am thinking of when to poas but not sure about it. I don't have any symptoms yet and am 6 days past 3dt today


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck sandy!!!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - good luck today! :happydance: 

Sekky - You could test but just keep in mind if you don't see something it's really early.


----------



## MoBaby

Sekky I'd wait until tomorrow or next day to test. Hcg trigger can last about 10-12 days after given.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Sandy!!!!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Babyd- I know you have had a lot of answers but just to add in mine. IVF/fet very very normal to spot. Just not bright red blood or clots. Your safe
> 
> 2girls- yay for ultrasound number two!! How far long are you?

I am 6w5d today.


----------



## BabyD225

good luck sandy!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sekky- I would wait until 8dp3dt to test, but that's just me. I always wait until 11dpo because that's when the hcg is supposed to be entering the body enough according to some chart. :haha:


----------



## alicatt

Sekky - I'd wait until at least 11dpo I believe that is when I got my first very faint BFP. FX'd!

Sandy - good luck today! FX'd for a successful transfer, and being PUPO!

Sweet - yep another week and a few days until US. I wish it were sooner!

2girls - FX'd for a great US! That is how far along I will be when I have mine next Wednesday! Can't wait to hear/see pictures! 

Mo - I wouldn't worry about your day 3 bloods, they want them on day 2-4 so if you are close to that window I'm sure it will be fine :thumbup:

Everyone else :hi: I hope you are doing well! :hugs:

AFM.. nausea has set in again (at least I had the weekend off). Sipping some ginger tea and hoping it goes away. Going to take a 1/2 day today since I feel so crumby, plus I have my infusion this afternoon so I'd have to finish work around 2 anyway!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi All :wave:

So, I'm 6w+2d today and an older woman at work just asked me if I'm pregnant! I said no, of course. But does this mean I'm already fattening up? Or is she some kind of psychic? I mean, I don't even sit near her and only see her in the hallway a few times per week.

Hysterical :haha:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Hi All :wave:
> 
> So, I'm 6w+2d today and an older woman at work just asked me if I'm pregnant! I said no, of course. But does this mean I'm already fattening up? Or is she some kind of psychic? I mean, I don't even sit near her and only see her in the hallway a few times per week.
> 
> Hysterical :haha:

Maybe you have that pregnant glow? Or maybe your bbs are getting bigger? Or well maybe she is psychic! LOL! :haha:


----------



## sekky

My plan is to test on the 6th and that will make me 9dp3dt and 12dpo. Can all these hormones cause skin glow? My face has been glowing and very smooth for some days now


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies I am now PUPO with one blastocyst yay!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks ladies I am now PUPO with one blastocyst yay!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

YAY when is your OTD?


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Sandy! Do they have you on bed rest? My dr recommends 24 hrs, getting up for the toilet only. Good luck!!!


----------



## Em260

Congrats Sandy yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Wonderful news Sandy!!! WOHOO! :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks ladies I am now PUPO with one blastocyst yay!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

Great News Sandy...fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Sandy83

No bed rest just taking it easy and OTD is 12th june xx


----------



## MoBaby

Were you able to freeze any sandy?? Congrats!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats sandy! 

Mo- about the blood work I think you will be fine. I did that a couple times and they will be able to tell by blood work and the ultrasound.


----------



## Sandy83

They think 2 have arrested but still keeping an eye in them and one that was a little behind but will hopefully be able to freeze tomorrow but will get a call to confirm tomorrow xx


----------



## MoBaby

All my bloodwork came back normal so it was okay! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay that's good mo


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> All my bloodwork came back normal so it was okay! :)

YAY!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Trial transfer today! Another thing to check off the to do list.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok ladies completely freaking out. Need your help. Got my beta back and it was 16,958. It didn't double. The RE did not seem concerned at all she also said when beta levels get kinda high they dont really double. I'm am a ball of nerves now. Ugh! What you guys think


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet at your level they start leveling out. So it's nml. At your point it would take 96 hrs o double. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- thank you for responding so quickly. Can't stop with the tears. I will look at that website. But I'm guessing this is when they would level out?


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies completely freaking out. Need your help. Got my beta back and it was 16,958. It didn't double. The RE did not seem concerned at all she also said when beta levels get kinda high they dont really double. I'm am a ball of nerves now. Ugh! What you guys think

don't worry! they are too high to double; also, when they get high like this, they are a horrible indicator of a viable pregnancy; they will go by u/s and completely stop the HCG soon


----------



## MoBaby

They slow after 6000 so you are good to go!


----------



## alicatt

Ditto all the other ladies.. Sweet your numbers are great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweet your #'s are totally fine :)


----------



## MoBaby

brandy gl with your trial transfer, i have had the saline sonogram and trial transfer so many times it is routine now...its been 5 times I think because of the delays in cycles surgeries etc. its nothing; doesnt hurt or anything


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh Brandy, I'm sorry you have to have surgery to remove the polyps. :hugs: There's always something, we all understand. It will get better. 

Sweet- at this point HCG isn't a good indicator. They should be doing an u/s at this point, not betas. My last HCG was 4,000ish and they said if I had an intrauterine pregnancy, it would be visible at that point on an u/s. Don't worry about #s anymore. You are good. I'm soooo happy for you. &#10084;


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies after hearing your guys and reading dr.google I feel better. I'm still have a sense of being worried. I moved my ultrasound to June 11 and another beta to this Thursday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

WTH did Polyps have to all the sudden decide to appear in the last 6 months!? I have been checked for them time and time again over the years and never found anything. My work is loving me with my random appts constantly haha. Of course none of them know what I am doing. They all think I am done having kids since mine are 21 and 17 they would never guess. 

It's been hard to keep this secret for 3 1/2 years


----------



## MoBaby

sweet WHY do you keep having betas??? Seriously not going to change anything at this point... It seems like these betas are just stressing you out so I would just skip it and go straight to the U/S, HCG is not a good indicator at this point as it starts to fluctuate and not double properly. Your doctor does a lot of betas...Most only do 2-3. 8 more days until u/s

Brandy: sorry about the polyps. Is the hysteroscope like a hysteroscopy? I asked if I could do mine in the office and they said no that they use sedation for the hysteroscopy. Id rather not be asleep while they do that and the biopsy but I think its just incase they need to remove something.


----------



## BabyD225

Brandy- So sorry that you have another hassle in the way... hope they can resolve the polyps soon and painlessly.

Sweetness- I wish I saw this sooner... DO NOT WORRY AT ALL... If your numbers were going up any higher it wouldn't be right... everything is fine so please take a breath and no tears lady!! xoxo

As for me... still spotting if you could call it that.. only when I wipe, not really anything even on my underwear. It's so faint brown that you really wouldn't notice it but of course, now that it's been going on for 4 days, it worries me because all my HPT say positive. I'm trying to stay hopeful and wait for my beta on Wednesday, then again on Friday to really know what's going on...

Hugs to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Girls thank you again soooooo much! And yea not sure why they make us do so many. I still have one more which the nurse prac wants done. But now won't fret if it doesn't double. And as long as it doesn't go down I will be good. Ugh just frustrating if I only had 3 I would have been great


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- sorry to hear that. Why can't anything be easy for us

Baby- I still would be concerned I know easier said then done but it's hardly there and it's it red or clots

Hope everyone else is doing great. Will be back on later


----------



## Em260

Sweet - sorry I know that's scary but it sounds like it's totally normal not to double or rise as fast. I didn't know that either so would have been freaked out too :hugs: I have one more beta on Thursday. 

Brandy - hope everything goes well with your surgery. I know it's so frustrating to have these delays but you will get there I promise :hugs: 

BabyD - glad the spotting has stopped. Fx for you Wednesday! 

Mo - good news about your blood work!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> sweet WHY do you keep having betas??? Seriously not going to change anything at this point... It seems like these betas are just stressing you out so I would just skip it and go straight to the U/S, HCG is not a good indicator at this point as it starts to fluctuate and not double properly. Your doctor does a lot of betas...Most only do 2-3. 8 more days until u/s
> 
> Brandy: sorry about the polyps. Is the hysteroscope like a hysteroscopy? I asked if I could do mine in the office and they said no that they use sedation for the hysteroscopy. Id rather not be asleep while they do that and the biopsy but I think its just incase they need to remove something.


Yes it is a hysteroscopy. There are 2 kinds... a surgical one which I now have to have Friday and an examine one which is what I already had in the office without sedation completely painless. They did the exploratory one in the office assuming nothing would be found because I have had them before and was fine but this time of course they found something. They will knock me out on Friday though for the surgical one.


----------



## MoBaby

I wish mine was in the office...They arent going to find anything b/c i had a saline ultrasound recently...would be way less but they want to do it in the or. I hate going to the surgical center!


----------



## BabyD225

Sweetness.. I'm confused. You would be concerned? It's not red or clumpy. Can't do anything about it either way. Gotta let nature take its course. Hoping for a miracle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

well I am just happy that the polyp removal is not delaying the actual stimming,retrieval,or transfer since they did it early enough.


Anyone else expecting retrieval/transfer early to mid July?


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Sekky - I'd wait until at least 11dpo I believe that is when I got my first very faint BFP. FX'd!
> 
> Sandy - good luck today! FX'd for a successful transfer, and being PUPO!
> 
> Sweet - yep another week and a few days until US. I wish it were sooner!
> 
> 2girls - FX'd for a great US! That is how far along I will be when I have mine next Wednesday! Can't wait to hear/see pictures!
> 
> Mo - I wouldn't worry about your day 3 bloods, they want them on day 2-4 so if you are close to that window I'm sure it will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone else :hi: I hope you are doing well! :hugs:
> 
> AFM.. nausea has set in again (at least I had the weekend off). Sipping some ginger tea and hoping it goes away. Going to take a 1/2 day today since I feel so crumby, plus I have my infusion this afternoon so I'd have to finish work around 2 anyway!

Hey Ali!!! How are you feeling? How did the transfusion go??


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> All my bloodwork came back normal so it was okay! :)

Terrific news Mo!


----------



## Turkey16

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ok ladies completely freaking out. Need your help. Got my beta back and it was 16,958. It didn't double. The RE did not seem concerned at all she also said when beta levels get kinda high they dont really double. I'm am a ball of nerves now. Ugh! What you guys think

Hope you're feeling better about things Sweetness...no worries on not doubling, like the other gals said, at this point the u/s is what matters. I know it's hard not to obsess, but everything sounds great to me...try to relax and enjoy. No stressing allowed!! xo


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Brandy- So sorry that you have another hassle in the way... hope they can resolve the polyps soon and painlessly.
> 
> Sweetness- I wish I saw this sooner... DO NOT WORRY AT ALL... If your numbers were going up any higher it wouldn't be right... everything is fine so please take a breath and no tears lady!! xoxo
> 
> As for me... still spotting if you could call it that.. only when I wipe, not really anything even on my underwear. It's so faint brown that you really wouldn't notice it but of course, now that it's been going on for 4 days, it worries me because all my HPT say positive. I'm trying to stay hopeful and wait for my beta on Wednesday, then again on Friday to really know what's going on...
> 
> Hugs to the rest of you ladies!

PMA BabyD!! I truly believe you are fine. I am praying for you and sending good vibes for Wednesday. So happy for you!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

BabyD225 said:


> Sweetness.. I'm confused. You would be concerned? It's not red or clumpy. Can't do anything about it either way. Gotta let nature take its course. Hoping for a miracle.

No I wouldn't be concerned I will have to look what I wrote. Did that on my phone and could have messed up easy. But your def ok because it's not red or clots. So your good. Completely nor al to have brown spotting with IVF and FET. Sorry if I had a typo! Don't want to worry you


----------



## alicatt

Thanks Turkey! I'm doing ok. The IVIg was pretty easy but takes forever, 2.5 hours just sitting there. Then it was dinner time and then it was bedtime! So far no side effects so far, but I expect my head to start hurting as it did last time. We'll see how I feel.

I took a digital test earlier, and it still says pregnant! LOL! The test line inside the digital test showed a super dark line. I don't have any beta or any checkup until next Wednesday! I might have to get some FRER's tomorrow to keep my mind at ease. 

Sweet! I'm not sure what is easier? Betas that aren't doubling like we want or not knowing what is happening at all! :wacko: Either way I think we just have to wait and see what our ultrasound shows next week.

:hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby I just what I put it was suppose to say I wouldn't be concerned. Oh my goodness. Sorry.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies I do feel a lot better. ESP after looking up a lot of things saying it doesn't double after 6,000 and normally slows down etc. and saw many girls who didn't double and was at 72-105 doubling rate and was fine!! And looked up my old betas and the last two didn't quiet ouble


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Baby I just what I put it was suppose to say I wouldn't be concerned. Oh my goodness. Sorry.

I agree.. don't be worried BabyD.. it is common and light bleeding is fine. Things to worry about are:
- severe cramping and/or severe lower back pain
- clots or red blood, lots if it
- sudden loss of symptoms (all of them)

If you don't have these, then I am sure you are fine!


----------



## MoBaby

and i want to add that bright red or clots doesnt mean its over! i had it all with my pg; it had nearly stopped when the mc happened and it was totally unrelated. my re said a lot of women spot/bleed after ivf!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Thanks Turkey! I'm doing ok. The IVIg was pretty easy but takes forever, 2.5 hours just sitting there. Then it was dinner time and then it was bedtime! So far no side effects so far, but I expect my head to start hurting as it did last time. We'll see how I feel.
> 
> I took a digital test earlier, and it still says pregnant! LOL! The test line inside the digital test showed a super dark line. I don't have any beta or any checkup until next Wednesday! I might have to get some FRER's tomorrow to keep my mind at ease.
> 
> Sweet! I'm not sure what is easier? Betas that aren't doubling like we want or not knowing what is happening at all! :wacko: Either way I think we just have to wait and see what our ultrasound shows next week.
> 
> :hug:

I kept testing occasionally, too. But not with FRERs. I used ICs and other less sensitive tests. The IC from Thursday was super dark. I said to DH, "I crushed that test!"

Only 12 hours til my ultrasound [-o&lt;


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Turkey! I'm doing ok. The IVIg was pretty easy but takes forever, 2.5 hours just sitting there. Then it was dinner time and then it was bedtime! So far no side effects so far, but I expect my head to start hurting as it did last time. We'll see how I feel.
> 
> I took a digital test earlier, and it still says pregnant! LOL! The test line inside the digital test showed a super dark line. I don't have any beta or any checkup until next Wednesday! I might have to get some FRER's tomorrow to keep my mind at ease.
> 
> Sweet! I'm not sure what is easier? Betas that aren't doubling like we want or not knowing what is happening at all! :wacko: Either way I think we just have to wait and see what our ultrasound shows next week.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I kept testing occasionally, too. But not with FRERs. I used ICs and other less sensitive tests. The IC from Thursday was super dark. I said to DH, "I crushed that test!"
> 
> Only 12 hours til my ultrasound [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Good Luck FirstTry!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Turkey! I'm doing ok. The IVIg was pretty easy but takes forever, 2.5 hours just sitting there. Then it was dinner time and then it was bedtime! So far no side effects so far, but I expect my head to start hurting as it did last time. We'll see how I feel.
> 
> I took a digital test earlier, and it still says pregnant! LOL! The test line inside the digital test showed a super dark line. I don't have any beta or any checkup until next Wednesday! I might have to get some FRER's tomorrow to keep my mind at ease.
> 
> Sweet! I'm not sure what is easier? Betas that aren't doubling like we want or not knowing what is happening at all! :wacko: Either way I think we just have to wait and see what our ultrasound shows next week.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I kept testing occasionally, too. But not with FRERs. I used ICs and other less sensitive tests. The IC from Thursday was super dark. I said to DH, "I crushed that test!"
> 
> Only 12 hours til my ultrasound [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck FirstTry!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!Click to expand...

Yipee! Good luck tomorrow First!! :wohoo:


----------



## Em260

First - good luck today!! So excited for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl first!!


----------



## L4hope

Gl today First!


----------



## BabyD225

Good Luck First. excited for good news!!!

Sweetness- its' ok!!! lolol happy that was a typo..i was getting worried

Hi to everyone! hope everyone is doing well... Brandy.. july is a long way to go!! Enjoy this time!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Can't wait to hear about your u/s, First!


----------



## FirstTry

Just back from u/s. I thought it would be twins with my betas, but it's only one perfect little heart, beating at 118 bpm. :wohoo: 

Now, to google fetal heart rates! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Just back from u/s. I thought it would be twins with my betas, but it's only one perfect little heart, beating at 118 bpm. :wohoo:
> 
> Now, to google fetal heart rates! :haha:

HEHE.. I think that a normal HR is between 110 and 180 bpm! But beyond that I am not sure? Let me know what you find out! Congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Edamame

Congrats First!! Awesome news!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- again my bad lol! 

First- yay!!! So glad to hear. Was going to wish you luck this am but everyone's time zone is like two hours ahead of me :). And dr.google helped calm me yesterday. 

Alli- how are you doing???? Any symptoms?

Em- how are you doing??

Mo- when you start Meds

Lotus- hope your having a good day!!!!

Turkey- hope everything is going good with you!!

AFM- still have a sense of worriness in the back of my head. My boobs still hurt off and on and a little nausea still in the morning. I would assume that's a good sign that still have symptoms. Because what happen with me last time I woke up and all symptoms were gone. Like suddenly. So I think it's a good sign I have some


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Just back from u/s. I thought it would be twins with my betas, but it's only one perfect little heart, beating at 118 bpm. :wohoo:
> 
> Now, to google fetal heart rates! :haha:
> 
> HEHE.. I think that a normal HR is between 110 and 180 bpm! But beyond that I am not sure? Let me know what you find out! Congrats!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

I read that normal at 5w is 80-85 bpm and it should increase 3 bpm every day. So, by that measure, I would be 6w4d (but I think I'm 6w3d). Maybe it was a 6 day embryo after all.


----------



## MoBaby

First I was 117 at 6w3d so you are normal!!! YAY!! Congrats!! I thought twins as well but just one strong bean!


----------



## MoBaby

Soo I am freaking out a little bit! I got a call from anesthesia for my hysteroscopy and biopsy and they said I will be under general anesthesia. WHY?? I am confused. Hysteroscopy isnt a horrible procedure and can be done with sedation. And the scratch biopsy just takes a few seconds and from what I have read its not terrible but very uncomfortable. Only thing I can think is if my RE is truly expecting something to be there and just in case he needs to remove it BUT I still would think I could do sedation. I get completely knocked out from sedation. I get sick from GA everytime and I dont want it :( I am worried there is something my RE didnt tell me.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Soo I am freaking out a little bit! I got a call from anesthesia for my hysteroscopy and biopsy and they said I will be under general anesthesia. WHY?? I am confused. Hysteroscopy isnt a horrible procedure and can be done with sedation. And the scratch biopsy just takes a few seconds and from what I have read its not terrible but very uncomfortable. Only thing I can think is if my RE is truly expecting something to be there and just in case he needs to remove it BUT I still would think I could do sedation. I get completely knocked out from sedation. I get sick from GA everytime and I dont want it :( I am worried there is something my RE didnt tell me.

Hopefully it is unlikely that the RE is hiding something, but you should call and ask whether sedation is necessary and express your preference to remain awake. Hopefully, they will give you some answers.

Sorry for the added angst. On the bright side, the scratch seems to work for many ladies on the boards.


----------



## Mells54

First, so excited for your lil bean!!! Congrats! Does it feel real yet?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Soo I am freaking out a little bit! I got a call from anesthesia for my hysteroscopy and biopsy and they said I will be under general anesthesia. WHY?? I am confused. Hysteroscopy isnt a horrible procedure and can be done with sedation. And the scratch biopsy just takes a few seconds and from what I have read its not terrible but very uncomfortable. Only thing I can think is if my RE is truly expecting something to be there and just in case he needs to remove it BUT I still would think I could do sedation. I get completely knocked out from sedation. I get sick from GA everytime and I dont want it :( I am worried there is something my RE didnt tell me.

Mo - I had twilight for my Hysteroscopy and Dilation back in September. Maybe they can do that instead? I highly recommend being put under for it. The pain I was in was unbearable for the 10 seconds that they did the scratch. I know it was only 10 seconds, and he counted them down, but I literally thought I had someone slicing me with a knife from the inside. Once it was over it is fine, but those 10 seconds were horrible. Maybe I'm a wimp? :shrug: I doubt they are trying to hide things, I am sure it is mostly because of the pain and stress that it puts your body through. Also, by you being under they can do a more thorough hysteroscopy and make sure it is clear, and that everything looks good. I know it sucks being under, but as I said maybe they can do twilight? That is propofol, and it doesn't give you the same 'knocked out' feeling.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Just back from u/s. I thought it would be twins with my betas, but it's only one perfect little heart, beating at 118 bpm. :wohoo:
> 
> Now, to google fetal heart rates! :haha:
> 
> HEHE.. I think that a normal HR is between 110 and 180 bpm! But beyond that I am not sure? Let me know what you find out! Congrats!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> I read that normal at 5w is 80-85 bpm and it should increase 3 bpm every day. So, by that measure, I would be 6w4d (but I think I'm 6w3d). Maybe it was a 6 day embryo after all.Click to expand...

Yes, the numbers I was quoting are for normal pregnancies (not IVF or FET) so they don't normally get U/S so early, hence the 110-180 bpm. It does start out slowly and then gradually picks up steam! I have also heard that boys beat slower than girls or is it the other way around? I can't remember, but there is some old wives tale that one sex beats slower than the other! :haha: Congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## BabyD225

Alicatt- I heard boys beat slower too...!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo-I know that with gen anesthesia you won't feel or remember anything. As I work in the er and have done many. And with ER they yoused gen anesthesia and I don't remember anything


----------



## MoBaby

I've had general before.. I just dont feel its justified for a hysteroscopy. I do want the profol cocktail. The nurse on the phone said to discuss it with the anesthology team on monday and they could change it if necessary. My RE is out of town until the sunday before the procedure so I cant talk with him :( IDK. Maybe I can convience them to start with sedation and if they find anything to convert to general if needed. I have also read of some getting spinal anesthesia with hysteroscopy but I would rather do GA before people go pokinng around my spine!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I've had general before.. I just dont feel its justified for a hysteroscopy. I do want the profol cocktail. The nurse on the phone said to discuss it with the anesthology team on monday and they could change it if necessary. My RE is out of town until the sunday before the procedure so I cant talk with him :( IDK. Maybe I can convience them to start with sedation and if they find anything to convert to general if needed. I have also read of some getting spinal anesthesia with hysteroscopy but I would rather do GA before people go pokinng around my spine!

I bet the nurse is just confused. I haven't had a general since I had laproscopic surgery. They can do this kind of thing with propofol, they did with me! I would be surprised if they wanted to put you under GA. That just makes no sense at all! So that is why I'm pretty sure the nurse is just confused :)


----------



## FirstTry

Okay, you guys know way more than I do about this. I thought sedation and GA were the same thing.


----------



## 2girls1baby

2nd u/s done! heart rate at 139bpm


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> 2nd u/s done! heart rate at 139bpm

Awesome, 2girls! What was the heart rate for your first u/s?


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Okay, you guys know way more than I do about this. I thought sedation and GA were the same thing.

Who knows :shrug: there are different forms of sedation depending on what they are doing. If they are cutting through abdominal walls or doing anything that really hurts, they use GA. If they simply want you relaxed and not feeling any pain, then twilight or propofol works. Things like minor incision, colonoscopy, D&C, they can use twilight I think. It ultimately rests with the Dr and the Anesthesiologist what they do, but most of them prefer using the lighter dosing as it is less risky, and has fewer side effects.


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> 2nd u/s done! heart rate at 139bpm
> 
> Awesome, 2girls! What was the heart rate for your first u/s?Click to expand...

Thanks! it was 105 a week ago. I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone's personal stories...I promise I've been reading them! I've just been soooo tired:( but I'm happy to be tired!


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> 2nd u/s done! heart rate at 139bpm
> 
> Awesome, 2girls! What was the heart rate for your first u/s?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! it was 105 a week ago. I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone's personal stories...I promise I've been reading them! I've just been soooo tired:( but I'm happy to be tired!Click to expand...

Congrats.. glad the HB is rising nicely!! How many weeks are you now?
You need to add a ticker!


----------



## MoBaby

General Anesthesis is where they have to put a breathing tube down your throat for breathing. They give you meds to keep you asleep but you also dont breath on your own with those. 

Sedation is medications only and they make you very sleepy. They make you really not aware of what is going on but you are able to breath on your own. And usually you wont remember much after getting the drugs. 

Great report 2girls.


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> 2nd u/s done! heart rate at 139bpm
> 
> Awesome, 2girls! What was the heart rate for your first u/s?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! it was 105 a week ago. I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone's personal stories...I promise I've been reading them! I've just been soooo tired:( but I'm happy to be tired!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats.. glad the HB is rising nicely!! How many weeks are you now?Click to expand...

7 tomorrow:)


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> 2nd u/s done! heart rate at 139bpm
> 
> Awesome, 2girls! What was the heart rate for your first u/s?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! it was 105 a week ago. I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone's personal stories...I promise I've been reading them! I've just been soooo tired:( but I'm happy to be tired!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats.. glad the HB is rising nicely!! How many weeks are you now?
> You need to add a ticker!Click to expand...

Is there a way to add a ticker on this site?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hope everyone is well


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hope everyone is well

You can't fool me, Sweetness! I saw your original post! And yes, it would go down if something was wrong, but I've also read about some women's going down then back up again, but why are you worried? You have amazing betas! You can't hurry this process any more than the time it's taking! Just BREATHE!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I saw it as well. Personally I think you should skip it b/c it's really useless info at this point. It's stressing you way too much. But I know you'll worry either way. I'm thinking you'll see around 50% increase from yesterday. Which is perfectly normal. Can you get u/s sooner?


----------



## sekky

Congrats 2 girls and first on your US and heart rate.


----------



## 2girls1baby

sekky said:


> Congrats 2 girls and first on your US and heart rate.

Thanks, that was actually by second! first one was 105 heartrate, this second one was 139! yay!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

2girls, mo lol well I removed it cause I talked to the nurse prac she insured me I was fine and that it wouldn't increase much for tom and would worry me. And I mentioned an early us and she said they would only see a gestational sac and that would too make me worry lol. So I go in thurs as planned. She again reassured me I'm fine. Feel slightly better. I knowi need to chillllll


----------



## MoBaby

It's hard! I'm gonna be a wreck! I think I'm going to get the betas but ask for the number to br a secret. I don't want to know them until I see the u/s. and my plan is to hold out until 8 wks for u/s.


----------



## Em260

First - yayy congratulations!!! :happydance: One perfect little bean :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Glad to see everyone is doing well! WOW I have alot of catching up to do the thread is blowing up! How exciting :) 

I will be totally knocked out with general for my hysteroscopy friday and thats fine with me... That will make me sleep like a baby all Friday after the procedure. I dont wanna feel a thing.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!! I'm so happy! Had to go in for bloodwork (AGAIN!) this morning to check where my HCG is at and it's finally negative...hurray!! I've been feeling AF style cramps since Sunday, and I mentioned that to the girl at my RE office's desk, she took a look at her computer and said that my lab results (from D&E) were in, but that my doc hasn't reviewed them yet. So, she said she'd mention that I felt my period was about to start, and then ask him if we could possibly start another IVF cycle with this period (my "WTF" appt isn't for another week and I imagine AF will have come & gone by then). So when I got my email it said to call on Day 1 of my period and that if I was ok with it we could start right away!!! WOOOOOOOOT! So now I have to call tomorrow for protocol details. Not sure if that means our "WTF" is off, or if someone will just give me an abridged version...I have a whole list of questions prepared, but if that means waiting another month...forget it! I just wanna get started again!! YAY!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- that's a great idea!!! I mean most girls who don't go through this don't even know their numbers. I should have done that!!!!!! Man that's a good idea. 

Turkey- that's awesome you get to jump right back in it!! They made me wait forrrrrrever! I would still meet with him to get your questions out and they possibly might change up some Meds once you get preg


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - I'm doing well, thanks for asking. It still feels very surreal and of course I'm counting down the days until my ultrasound next tuesday. I didn't see the post you took down but I can tell from the comments what it was about. I know it's hard not to worry :hugs: After having had two miscarriages myself there is that little fear in the back of my head. But I'm trying really hard to enjoy the time I have with my baby girl, even if it's only a short while. My DH says worrying won't change the outcome, it will only steal the joy from this time. So I say that to myself when I start worrying and so far it's really helping!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet it Mainly b/c I've learned betas mean jack squat lol . I had both low but doubling/tripling betas and very high and high rising betas with the same outcome. So I've decided I don't want to know and I want to wait until 8 wks b/c that will be the furthest ive made it (went to 7+5) an at 8 wks if there is a baby that is appropriate for age and such then the mc rate is low (under 5%). So that's my plan but let's see if I stick to it :)


----------



## Em260

2girls - congrats! 

Mo - I think that nurse must be confused. I can't imagine them using general anesthesia for a hysteroscopy. I bet it's conscious sedation. 

Turkey - yay!! So glad you can get started right away :happydance: 

Ali - I missed your post about IVIG. I'm glad it wasn't too bad this time and hopefully the side effects stay away!


----------



## Em260

Mo - I think that's a great idea about not knowing the beta numbers. I should do that for the one I have on thursday. Sometimes too much info is not a good thing!


----------



## L4hope

I agree about the betas. My office just does betas till you hit 1000, then they don't do anymore. Waiting for the first ultrasound is so hard...but Mo you are right my u/s lady said this is a big milestone at my 8week ultrasound. Not sure I could have waited though!

The heartbeat thing is a wives tale but even so my one fs said that she thinks I'm having a girl because of my high beta. Guess we'll see if that holds true. :)


----------



## MoBaby

I had high betas and it was a girl!! (but so was my low betas lol)


----------



## L4hope

Oh oops I meant high heartbeat not beta. But I guess that was high too. :haha:


----------



## 2girls1baby

2nd u/s


----------



## ~Brandy~

Em260 said:


> 2girls - congrats!
> 
> Mo - I think that nurse must be confused. I can't imagine them using general anesthesia for a hysteroscopy. I bet it's conscious sedation.
> 
> Turkey - yay!! So glad you can get started right away :happydance:
> 
> Ali - I missed your post about IVIG. I'm glad it wasn't too bad this time and hopefully the side effects stay away!

Mine uses general.. so I will be sleeping all day friday :happydance:


----------



## Em260

BabyD - good luck today! Fx for you!!

2girls - great pic!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've been quiet over the last couple of days but have been trying to keep up with everyone's posts. 

BabyD, Good luck for today :hugs:

2girls, yay on scan pic :happydance:

Em, Looks like your progressing nicely with your beta's less than a week for u/s :happydance:

Turkey, Glad you can get started straight away :happydance:

Mo, Fx'd for 10th not long now :happydance: hope you have been able to talk about using a general and are happy with how things are going to proceed :hugs:

Ali, Glad IVIg went well sorry if you have already posted this answer but what do you have next another beta or u/s etc? :hugs: 

Sweetness, Great beta's try to relax :hugs:

Sekky, I've just realised we have the same OTD :happydance: How come you are having to wait longer than 14dpo? :hugs:

Brandy, Good luck for Friday :hugs:

L4, Can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks how you doing? :hugs:

First, yay for strong HB :happydance:

Mells, Not long for you now :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, Just plodding on in my 2ww. Back at work today after some R&R Monday and Tuesday. Well I look like I'm 5 months pregnant and none of my clothes fit. On a positive the clinic are happy with my E2 levels so are quite happy that I'm only going to have slight OHSS as before which is managable. On countdown already to OTD 7 days to go! xx


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Everyone!!

Anxiously waiting the call!!!


----------



## Sandy83

What time will they call? xx


----------



## BabyD225

Not soon enough!! LOL... It's 8:50 am right now by me... (EST)... they said they will call either before noon or after one because the doctors are in a meeting during lunch... so lets hope its before!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd: good luck!

Hi sandy! Hope tww isn't torture yet!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mo, Works out to be more of a 9 day wait so hopefully won't be too bad. Feeling quite positive with this cycle as totally different from the last one xx


----------



## BabyD225

What has everyone's first beta number been and how many day transfer was it?


----------



## MoBaby

I was 379 at 10dp5dt


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> What has everyone's first beta number been and how many day transfer was it?

At 12dp3dt I was 303

and the morning sickness begins!....


----------



## Turkey16

Good Morning! Hope everybody is feeling great!! 

Spoke to the nurse at my RE this morning and it looks like I'm switching to an "estrogen-priming" protocol?!?! Anybody familiar with this? The meds mentioned were estrace (both oral & vaginal) ganirelux, menopur, gonal-f and PIO. We're still having our "WTF" meeting next week, but it looks like there won't be many answers as to why I miscarried, because there was no fetal tissue to test after D&E...oh well...thought I wanted answers for sure, but maybe not knowing is for the best. 

Anybody have any info on this "estrogen-priming" protocol?


----------



## BabyD225

Turkey16 said:


> Good Morning! Hope everybody is feeling great!!
> 
> Spoke to the nurse at my RE this morning and it looks like I'm switching to an "estrogen-priming" protocol?!?! Anybody familiar with this? The meds mentioned were estrace (both oral & vaginal) ganirelux, menopur, gonal-f and PIO. We're still having our "WTF" meeting next week, but it looks like there won't be many answers as to why I miscarried, because there was no fetal tissue to test after D&E...oh well...thought I wanted answers for sure, but maybe not knowing is for the best.
> 
> Anybody have any info on this "estrogen-priming" protocol?

Turkey I did that for mine.. basically its like birth control pills or estrogen pills for an extended period of time, mine was a month but I've seen two weeks as well... then the gonal f and menopur start. The PIO i'm not sure when you start but i'm guessing during the menopur and gonal start...I was on crinone for my cycle. The ganilrelix is to slow down ovulation so that all the follicles can catch up, so when yours are around 14mm or so they'll tell you to start that, usually a few days before retrieval.... that's how mine was structured, I stimmed on menopur and gonal f for about 9 days, but all total until retrieval from birth control on was about 2 months.


----------



## L4hope

Nice second ultrasound 2girls!

BabyD my beta was 455 at 11dp5dt. I have the other two betas in my sig as well. Can't wait to hear your news! 

Sandy glad you're feeling ok but I'm sure it still has to be uncomfortable dealing with mild ohss. Hope your wait goes by quickly for you. Really hoping this is going to be it for you and see your beautiful bfp in 9 days!!

Thanks for asking. I'm feeling great and trying to soak in and enjoy being pregnant. I agree it's hard to believe I'm almost at the halfway mark. Very surreal! I haven't had an ultrasound in two and a half months so I'm very anxious for my anatomy scan next Monday! 

I'm just loving all the progress we're seeing on this thread! Can't wait to see more bfps roll in....Sandy, Turkey, Mo, Sekky, Lotus, and EOE! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- that's what protocol I did. Don't really know much about it though. 

Baby- GL!!!!! Mine was 10dp6dt 506. You will have a solid number! :)

Sandyy- ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hated being sooooo bloated. And that's good you feel positive! That always helps things I think

2girls- did you actually throw up or dry heaved?? I know wired question lol


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey- I think that is the protocol I did as well.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Turkey- that's what protocol I did. Don't really know much about it though.
> 
> Baby- GL!!!!! Mine was 10dp6dt 506. You will have a solid number! :)
> 
> Sandyy- ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hated being sooooo bloated. And that's good you feel positive! That always helps things I think
> 
> 2girls- did you actually throw up or dry heaved?? I know wired question lol


Well, neither, but only by pure will. I was in the shower and I had a spell, which consisted of: tunnel vision, racing heart, tingling hands and feet, and being dizzy. Tried to eat crackers but my mouth was so dry I had to spit them out. I sat down and had crackers and water, which helped. As for things coming OUT of me, let's just say...the other end took care of it! Sorry if TMI, but at least I don't have constipation issues! I emailed my nurse about taking extra B6 because I read this can help.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Turkey16 said:


> Good Morning! Hope everybody is feeling great!!
> 
> Spoke to the nurse at my RE this morning and it looks like I'm switching to an "estrogen-priming" protocol?!?! Anybody familiar with this? The meds mentioned were estrace (both oral & vaginal) ganirelux, menopur, gonal-f and PIO. We're still having our "WTF" meeting next week, but it looks like there won't be many answers as to why I miscarried, because there was no fetal tissue to test after D&E...oh well...thought I wanted answers for sure, but maybe not knowing is for the best.
> 
> Anybody have any info on this "estrogen-priming" protocol?

I'm taking Estrace (since the transfer) and will take it throughout 1st trimester. I took Menopur, Gonal-F (which by the way Bravelle is a MUCH cheaper substitute for this), Ganirelex, and Ovidrel. I felt good on these meds, but of course I was a poor responder so maybe that's why!


----------



## Turkey16

Oh my goodness!! I'm so glad you guys are familiar with it!! WOOOT...plenty of brains to pick! The nurse this morning gave me the basic gist, and it seems interesting for sure. My husband was a lil reluctant about starting up again so soon, but it seems like the shots won't start for a month or so the way she described it...he liked that! Yay!!! Everybody's happy!


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning! Hope everybody is feeling great!!
> 
> Spoke to the nurse at my RE this morning and it looks like I'm switching to an "estrogen-priming" protocol?!?! Anybody familiar with this? The meds mentioned were estrace (both oral & vaginal) ganirelux, menopur, gonal-f and PIO. We're still having our "WTF" meeting next week, but it looks like there won't be many answers as to why I miscarried, because there was no fetal tissue to test after D&E...oh well...thought I wanted answers for sure, but maybe not knowing is for the best.
> 
> Anybody have any info on this "estrogen-priming" protocol?
> 
> Turkey I did that for mine.. basically its like birth control pills or estrogen pills for an extended period of time, mine was a month but I've seen two weeks as well... then the gonal f and menopur start. The PIO i'm not sure when you start but i'm guessing during the menopur and gonal start...I was on crinone for my cycle. The ganilrelix is to slow down ovulation so that all the follicles can catch up, so when yours are around 14mm or so they'll tell you to start that, usually a few days before retrieval.... that's how mine was structured, I stimmed on menopur and gonal f for about 9 days, but all total until retrieval from birth control on was about 2 months.Click to expand...

BabyD...thanks for all this info. Sounds much like what the nurse was telling me this morning, but more understandable from you!! She said they'll do baseline blood on day 3 then set me up for a hysteroscopy (b/c I had been pregnant). Then they'll monitor me to see when I ovulate. I think at that point i'd start the oral estrace. Then after my period I'd start the stimming (and I guess the ganilrelix instead of the Lupron to suppress??) then they'll monitor and it'll be go-time. With a couple of other drugs peppered in I'm sure, but that's how I understood it to be. Nurse said end of July for ER and ET...works for me!! I'll get the specifics from doc next week, but nurse said he's recommending ICSI right off the bat and assisted hatching if we only get to Day3. She also told me we'd transfer 2, which is odd cuz we did 3 this last time. Ahhh...who knows? It's all speculation at this point. Can't wait to hear it all from him next week! Thanks again for your reply!!


----------



## BabyD225

Turkey16 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning! Hope everybody is feeling great!!
> 
> Spoke to the nurse at my RE this morning and it looks like I'm switching to an "estrogen-priming" protocol?!?! Anybody familiar with this? The meds mentioned were estrace (both oral & vaginal) ganirelux, menopur, gonal-f and PIO. We're still having our "WTF" meeting next week, but it looks like there won't be many answers as to why I miscarried, because there was no fetal tissue to test after D&E...oh well...thought I wanted answers for sure, but maybe not knowing is for the best.
> 
> Anybody have any info on this "estrogen-priming" protocol?
> 
> Turkey I did that for mine.. basically its like birth control pills or estrogen pills for an extended period of time, mine was a month but I've seen two weeks as well... then the gonal f and menopur start. The PIO i'm not sure when you start but i'm guessing during the menopur and gonal start...I was on crinone for my cycle. The ganilrelix is to slow down ovulation so that all the follicles can catch up, so when yours are around 14mm or so they'll tell you to start that, usually a few days before retrieval.... that's how mine was structured, I stimmed on menopur and gonal f for about 9 days, but all total until retrieval from birth control on was about 2 months.Click to expand...
> 
> BabyD...thanks for all this info. Sounds much like what the nurse was telling me this morning, but more understandable from you!! She said they'll do baseline blood on day 3 then set me up for a hysteroscopy (b/c I had been pregnant). Then they'll monitor me to see when I ovulate. I think at that point i'd start the oral estrace. Then after my period I'd start the stimming (and I guess the ganilrelix instead of the Lupron to suppress??) then they'll monitor and it'll be go-time. With a couple of other drugs peppered in I'm sure, but that's how I understood it to be. Nurse said end of July for ER and ET...works for me!! I'll get the specifics from doc next week, but nurse said he's recommending ICSI right off the bat and assisted hatching if we only get to Day3. She also told me we'd transfer 2, which is odd cuz we did 3 this last time. Ahhh...who knows? It's all speculation at this point. Can't wait to hear it all from him next week! Thanks again for your reply!!Click to expand...

Prob transferring two because you did get prego last time! Don't want triplets!


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Turkey- that's what protocol I did. Don't really know much about it though.
> 
> Baby- GL!!!!! Mine was 10dp6dt 506. You will have a solid number! :)
> 
> Sandyy- ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hated being sooooo bloated. And that's good you feel positive! That always helps things I think
> 
> 2girls- did you actually throw up or dry heaved?? I know wired question lol
> 
> 
> Well, neither, but only by pure will. I was in the shower and I had a spell, which consisted of: tunnel vision, racing heart, tingling hands and feet, and being dizzy. Tried to eat crackers but my mouth was so dry I had to spit them out. I sat down and had crackers and water, which helped. As for things coming OUT of me, let's just say...the other end took care of it! Sorry if TMI, but at least I don't have constipation issues! I emailed my nurse about taking extra B6 because I read this can help.Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty nauseated and woozy today too. My nurse told me to take B6 and even offered to prescribe a prenatal with extra B6 in it.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well, neither, but only by pure will. I was in the shower and I had a spell, which consisted of: tunnel vision, racing heart, tingling hands and feet, and being dizzy. Tried to eat crackers but my mouth was so dry I had to spit them out. I sat down and had crackers and water, which helped. As for things coming OUT of me, let's just say...the other end took care of it! Sorry if TMI, but at least I don't have constipation issues! I emailed my nurse about taking extra B6 because I read this can help.[/QUOTE]

Lol it's not tmi. I just started that today or some reason didn't know it could be related to preg. I had an episode of dry heaving. I also am taking b12 might hav to take b6 too.


----------



## BabyD225

beta is 777!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> beta is 777!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!! Great news BabyD!! Absolutely delighted for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Thats perfect babyD!!! Congrats :) 

How is the brown spotting??


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Thats perfect babyD!!! Congrats :)
> 
> How is the brown spotting??


It's gone today.. she said it was just from FET... or implantation...:)


----------



## MoBaby

thats great!! So happy for you :)


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Thats perfect babyD!!! Congrats :)
> 
> How is the brown spotting??
> 
> 
> It's gone today.. she said it was just from FET... or implantation...:)Click to expand...

:yipee: that is fantastic news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- yay!!!! That's exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations babyd woo hoo! Xx


----------



## L4hope

Great beta babyD!! Congrats girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy - you asked earlier when my next beta or U/S will be. My FS is mean and won't do any more testing until next week! :wacko: I have my first U/S a week today. So I just have to suck it up and wait, I have been doing the occasional hpt here and there to make sure it still says pregnant, or has nice dark lines :haha: So far so good!

I've had cramping and dizziness, my bb's are sore, and nausea seems to come and go. So I think those are all good signs!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- those are great signs! Waiting sucks soooooooooo bad


----------



## Em260

BabyD - yayyyy :wohoo: Congratulations!!!! Lucky number 7s!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well, neither, but only by pure will. I was in the shower and I had a spell, which consisted of: tunnel vision, racing heart, tingling hands and feet, and being dizzy. Tried to eat crackers but my mouth was so dry I had to spit them out. I sat down and had crackers and water, which helped. As for things coming OUT of me, let's just say...the other end took care of it! Sorry if TMI, but at least I don't have constipation issues! I emailed my nurse about taking extra B6 because I read this can help.

Lol it's not tmi. I just started that today or some reason didn't know it could be related to preg. I had an episode of dry heaving. I also am taking b12 might hav to take b6 too.[/QUOTE]

She also said I could take Benadryl (25-50mg at night) or Unisom 1/2 to 1 tab at night; For the B6 she said 25mg 3x day to start out....so maybe that will help you.

Sweetness, this message is weird...it looks like you wrote the first post and I wrote the second and third.


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, super congrats!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Edamame

Wow, great beta BabyD!! Congratulations!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning! Hope everybody is feeling great!!
> 
> Spoke to the nurse at my RE this morning and it looks like I'm switching to an "estrogen-priming" protocol?!?! Anybody familiar with this? The meds mentioned were estrace (both oral & vaginal) ganirelux, menopur, gonal-f and PIO. We're still having our "WTF" meeting next week, but it looks like there won't be many answers as to why I miscarried, because there was no fetal tissue to test after D&E...oh well...thought I wanted answers for sure, but maybe not knowing is for the best.
> 
> Anybody have any info on this "estrogen-priming" protocol?
> 
> Turkey I did that for mine.. basically its like birth control pills or estrogen pills for an extended period of time, mine was a month but I've seen two weeks as well... then the gonal f and menopur start. The PIO i'm not sure when you start but i'm guessing during the menopur and gonal start...I was on crinone for my cycle. The ganilrelix is to slow down ovulation so that all the follicles can catch up, so when yours are around 14mm or so they'll tell you to start that, usually a few days before retrieval.... that's how mine was structured, I stimmed on menopur and gonal f for about 9 days, but all total until retrieval from birth control on was about 2 months.Click to expand...
> 
> BabyD...thanks for all this info. Sounds much like what the nurse was telling me this morning, but more understandable from you!! She said they'll do baseline blood on day 3 then set me up for a hysteroscopy (b/c I had been pregnant). Then they'll monitor me to see when I ovulate. I think at that point i'd start the oral estrace. Then after my period I'd start the stimming (and I guess the ganilrelix instead of the Lupron to suppress??) then they'll monitor and it'll be go-time. With a couple of other drugs peppered in I'm sure, but that's how I understood it to be. Nurse said end of July for ER and ET...works for me!! I'll get the specifics from doc next week, but nurse said he's recommending ICSI right off the bat and assisted hatching if we only get to Day3. She also told me we'd transfer 2, which is odd cuz we did 3 this last time. Ahhh...who knows? It's all speculation at this point. Can't wait to hear it all from him next week! Thanks again for your reply!!Click to expand...

So mine is very similar.. this is what my calendar looks like if this helps you with the timing..

5/24 started BC
6/14 start Lupron to supress ovulation
6/21 stop BC
6/24 should be my menses
6/29 start stimming meds Puregon and Menogon
7/8 Trigger Shot
7/10 Retrieval
7/13-7/15 ET


I had a hysteroscopy which didn't turn out so well in there too so I have to have a surgery to remove the polyps but that wont be so bad. Other than that its just the monitoring via ultrasound and labs within those dates as well.

Hope the timeline gives you a hint of how that protocol works. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, BabyD!!! Strong number!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay! Congrats, BabyD! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome numbers baby!


----------



## Em260

Sekky - good luck today!!!

AFM - I have my last beta today. I'm on my way there now. Fx!


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Sekky - good luck today!!!
> 
> AFM - I have my last beta today. I'm on my way there now. Fx!

Good luck Em!!! Can't wait to hear results!


----------



## Turkey16

Thinking of you today Sekky!!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl sekky!!! You too em!!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Em xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck Sekky, Sorry think i'm being a bit dim but what is it today your OTD??? xx


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. Well didn't poas as planned because am on a work trip across my country. And am really struggling to stay positive about this cycle as I don't even have the slightest of symptoms. I may just wait till OTD (next Tuesday). I have been cramping with lower back ache since this am after my pessaries.

Sandy my clinic doesn't do beta on OTD just urine that's why I have to wait this long.

BTW: none of my embryos made it to freeze.


----------



## sekky

EM good luck with your beta.


----------



## Em260

Sekky - hang in there! lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything. People on here always post they didn't have any and still bfp. I can't believe your clinic makes you wait so long! I'm sorry about no :cold: but hopefully you won't need them.


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, no symptons can be a good sign so stay positive lots of PMA!!!!! So you really have to wait the full 2ww. I'm the same as you none of my embies made it to freeze but this could be our forever baby so stay strong :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Thanks Em and Sandy. I really hope it ends with a BFP too. Because we might not be able to try again anytime soon.

BTW: my back ache is really bad now even while sitting it hurts so much.

And it's my fourth wedding anniversary :cry: and am miles from home and DH


----------



## Sandy83

What day post transfer are you? this could be a sign that the embryo has implanted

Are you away with work or anything imparticular? when do you get back? xx


----------



## L4hope

Sekky sorry you're having such a rough day and have to be away from your hubby on your anniversary. I remember so clearly feeling hopeless and devastated with my last cycle thinking that AF was on her way and it turned out to be my bfp. Please don't give up just yet..I know it's so hard when your body makes you feel like you're out. Hope you don't have to stay away too long for work. :hugs:

Em, good luck today!


----------



## alicatt

Sekky.. hang in there! So when will you test now? Here is hoping for a nice BFP!!!

Em.. good luck with your Beta!


AFM.. icky nasty nausea today, so much so I think I could actually :sick: I'm trying hard to keep it down. Sipping ginger tea. My boobs are even more sore today, is that possible :dohh: Does anyone else have cramping on and off? Last night I thought for sure I was going to start spotting but nothing. It makes me want to run to the bathroom a million times a day! :wacko: Less than a week until my U/S.. this 2WW between Beta to U/S is killer!


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> What day post transfer are you? this could be a sign that the embryo has implanted
> 
> Are you away with work or anything imparticular? when do you get back? xx

Am 9 days post today. Meaning 12 days post ER


----------



## Sandy83

Well not long to wait til you get the official results. PMA all the way and hope you are back with DH very soon :hug: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: it's really too early to have symptoms. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sekky- I'm sorry you are having to spend your anniversary away from your husband. I know what it's like to have DH away for holidays and special occasions. My husband barely made it home in time for our first anniversary, missed the second, and on our third, we transferred our last two embies that ended up ectopic. I understand how special occasions can make things more difficult. :( :hugs: So on your OTD you will only POAS, basically? You'll be 18dpo at that point? There's no way I could wait for that. I'd be POAS everyday as soon as you are back with your DH. :winkwink: You have willpower!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks everyone... staying cautiously happy... want to see a heartbeat before I get too excited... my last MC makes me so nervous!!

Em- hope your beta is great! Good luck! We're a few days off in pregnancy! How exciting!!!

Sekky- I'm definitely pregnant and don't feel a thing.. and I'm super sensitive to everything going on down there. I was convincing myself I was having a chemical pregnancy or it didn't work, and sure enough I am very pregnant. No symptoms are lucky I guess. I'd bet you have a few buns cookin! xo


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> Sekky.. hang in there! So when will you test now? Here is hoping for a nice BFP!!!
> 
> Em.. good luck with your Beta!
> 
> 
> AFM.. icky nasty nausea today, so much so I think I could actually :sick: I'm trying hard to keep it down. Sipping ginger tea. My boobs are even more sore today, is that possible :dohh: Does anyone else have cramping on and off? Last night I thought for sure I was going to start spotting but nothing. It makes me want to run to the bathroom a million times a day! :wacko: Less than a week until my U/S.. this 2WW between Beta to U/S is killer!

Ali-I tried this new combination for morning sickness and so far it has worked: Peanut butter toast and half glass of milk right before bed ( so glucose levels stay even until morning), 50mg vitamin B6 2x day, 25mg Benadryl at night, and crackers and water before getting out of bed. And yes, I have cramping, like AF cramps on and off...yuck.


----------



## Em260

Beta is 3529!!! :yipee: I'm so happy and still can't believe this is happening :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

OMG, Em! That is wonderful!!! I am so happy for you! Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

That's great em!!!


----------



## sekky

Em great numbers.

Lotus this is our fourth and we 've always celebrated together. This one is weird not just because we are apart but also unsure about the status of our IVF. 

Thanks ladies. Am still staying hopeful that I will have a surprise in a few days. Maybe I poas on Saturday then I will be 14 dp ER.


----------



## Mells54

Sekky, hang in there.

Em, that's an awesome beta!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Em thats a great beta xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- awesome beta!!!

Ok got my LAST beta 23dp6dt and its 31,271. Feel a lot better knowing its back up


----------



## MoBaby

That's awesome sweet! Great numbers!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Great betas Sweetness and Em!! 

Ali totally normal to have on and off cramping. It's that uterus of yours stretching to make room! I was the same way, kept checking for spotting!! Sometimes I just think we know too much for our own good! :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

Holy betas, Batman!!!

So, the older woman at work who asked me if I was pregnant on Monday (I said no) just walked by me and pointed at my stomach :haha: Yes, I'm getting fat quickly :blush: But imagine if I weren't preggers...


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - great number yay!! :happydance: 

Ali - are you on progesterone support? I have cramping too and I asked my RE and he reminded me it's a side effect of the progesterone and it's also really common as the uterus stretches and grows. 

First - wow, that woman is so rude!! What if you weren't pg? That is so offensive.


----------



## Sweetness_87

HELP- went to bathroom wiped and brown spotting. I then had a small amount of pink maybe maybe red in it. Def pretty much all brown but had pink too. Isn't it too late for implantation?!


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: Spotting is veryyyy common!!! I would just call your dr in the morning. I think its too late for implantation but the spotting is very common. My RE said most of his patients have some sort of spotting. Maybe you can get an early u/s?? Your betas are very good!

Oh and what type of progesterone are you on?? The vaginal ones cause spotting.


----------



## alicatt

Sekky.. hang in there! :thumbup:

Em.. great beta!!! :yipee:

Sweet.. your beta is awesome! I'm sure you are fine spotting is very common in IVF/FET. The progesterone suppositories can cause spotting too.

AFM.. I'm doing PIO and I'm sure that is increasing my bb pain and cramping. I did a hpt today, just to see what it looked like!! Very dark with late afternoon pee! :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I use oral progesterone and my ultrasound is tues. but maybe they will get me in tom. Ugh freaking out


----------



## MoBaby

I know you are....yes see if you can go in tomorrow. I bet everything will be just fine. But spotting is stressful.Take it easy tonight w/ your feet up.

Maybe you need more progesterone if you are only on oral? Do you take 400mg oral?


----------



## Sweetness_87

I Rae 400 orally and PIO as well


----------



## MoBaby

Okay that's a good combo. I was worried it was only oral!! Sounds like your progesterone is fine. Just call and see if you can see the bean(s) tomorrow.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Okay that's a good combo. I was worried it was only oral!! Sounds like your progesterone is fine. Just call and see if you can see the bean(s) tomorrow.

Yes, sounds like a good plan to me! Although I'm almost afraid to have my US. Right now I'm pregnant and oblivious to any issues :wacko:


----------



## Mells54

Ali, enjoy being pregnant...you deserve it!


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> HELP- went to bathroom wiped and brown spotting. I then had a small amount of pink maybe maybe red in it. Def pretty much all brown but had pink too. Isn't it too late for implantation?!

I know you know spotting is very common but it's still really scary :hugs: You should call your Dr. in the morning hopefully they can get you in for an early ultrasound and reassure you too :hugs:


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> Holy betas, Batman!!!
> 
> So, the older woman at work who asked me if I was pregnant on Monday (I said no) just walked by me and pointed at my stomach :haha: Yes, I'm getting fat quickly :blush: But imagine if I weren't preggers...

When your belly gets big you should stand really closely next to her desk or whatever and turn back and forth knocking crap over on her desk. " whoops, silly me and this pregnant belly!"


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would just say... Is that a fat joke??

Witch better mind her own business lol


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em and Baby - amazing betas!!!:thumbup::happydance:

Sweetness - try not to worry. I know how hard it is, but it is very common. Sending :hugs:

Ali - enjoy your pregnancy!! You are well on your way - enjoy it!!


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness I hope you can get in today for an ultrasound to ease your mind. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Sweetness I hope you can get in today for an ultrasound to ease your mind. :hugs:

Let us know how you are doing sweet!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet:) How are you today?? Please come back and update us on how things are. Did you call the RE??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies sorry I sleep it late. Called the RE this morning and spoke with his nurse. She said not to worry and everyone of their repeat IVF/fet has it at one point or time. She said my numbers are high and she's not concerned. She told me to take it easy and rest today. I haven't had anymore. She also said it coul have been a little bleed and that's how they take care of themselves. So going to rest today. I will keep you updated but pray I don't have anymore. Thanks again ladies!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I sleep it late. Called the RE this morning and spoke with his nurse. She said not to worry and everyone of their repeat IVF/fet has it at one point or time. She said my numbers are high and she's not concerned. She told me to take it easy and rest today. I haven't had anymore. She also said it coul have been a little bleed and that's how they take care of themselves. So going to rest today. I will keep you updated but pray I don't have anymore. Thanks again ladies!!!

Glad to hear this Sweetness!! Rest up!!


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - so good to read your update!! Hope you can get some rest today.


----------



## alicatt

YAY Sweet! Glad it is gone and the FS said not to worry :thumbup:

AFM.. nausea ramped up this morning a bit, but its still manageable (wonder how much longer it will be that way :shrug:) I do have a serious case of fatigue happening now though. I just want to curl up in a ball and take a nap! So sleepy :sleep: TGIF, and I can relax all weekend! :happydance: My U/S will be here before you know it! Only another 5 days! :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

Sweet rest up. Glad it has stopped.

Ali your scan is almost here yay

Sandy how are you? 

Mell how are you doing on lupron?

Lucie still thinking of you. Hoping you can move on fast with a good plan

Ash how are you too darling? Guess you are planning your wedding by now or are you relocating first?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies one more question.... I moved my us to monday(ok'd by re) I will be 6+4 you think that's long enough to see a heartbeat???

Ali- yay :) every time I eat something after two bites feel kinda sick. I'm ready to throw up :)

First,em,baby,2girls how are you feeling

Mells- hope the shots are going 

Lotus and mo hope all is going well!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky,sandy how are you ladies


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies one more question.... I moved my us to monday(ok'd by re) I will be 6+4 you think that's long enough to see a heartbeat???
> 
> Ali- yay :) every time I eat something after two bites feel kinda sick. I'm ready to throw up :)
> 
> First,em,baby,2girls how are you feeling
> 
> Mells- hope the shots are going
> 
> Lotus and mo hope all is going well!!!

I definitely think you will see a heartbeat with those betas. I saw mine at 5w6d, BUT don't be scared if you don't; it's still early. They say HCG of 10,800 you can see heartbeat. 
AFM I'm not feeling too bad. The worst symptom is my posterior pelvic pain. It started Monday, and sometimes it's hard to walk. My cousin is a physical therapist, and she said I had SI joint pain. I ordered an SI compression belt (not bulky at all) from Amazaon, and it's for sure helping...about 75% better. If anyone gets this pain, let me know and I can recommend the brand I got. They say this pain is the most common in pregnancy and can get debilitating, but it usually comes on later.


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I remember that feeling...some days I wish I could just throw up and feel better.

Sweet, so glad your RE was able to put your mind at ease a bit. Enjoy the weekend and just relax.

Sekky, how you doing?

Hi to Em, Turkey, Ash, lotus, First, 2 girls, and anyone I Missed!

AFM, doing well. My Lupron headaches weren't bad this time at all. I'm now down to 5units a day and I start my patches on Sunday. My first lining check is scheduled for the 17th! Just waiting to hear how things look with my donor this week. Such an amazing person to go through all of this for another person.


----------



## sekky

Well ladies I caved in and tested this AM and it's a BFN. Am 11 dp3dt that's 14dpo


----------



## Anxiously

Hi all, sorry for MIA, just saw my new RE today so at least now I have some updates for everyone. 

I'm to skip the FET for the remaining 5 frosties, and do a fresh IVF. He's worried about my low AMH (1.3) and wants to "catch" those eggs before they are depleted. Frankly, I had this thought for a while myself but my previous RE didn't support it. The new RE plans to take the embryos to blastocyst stage before transfer, and again, I had been doubtful of the day 2 transfer that the previous one prescribes to.

So I've been prescribed the following cocktail to prep for IVF 3 months later:
- DHEA to help with the diminished ovarian reserve
- Viagra to thicken lining (DH will die laughing I swear)
- Ovuhealth vitamin for egg quality
- Vitamins for sperm quality for DH

All medications are totally new to me. So I'm hopeful that the change in approach will yield better results. Will have to freeze DH's sperm for the IVF though, since he will be Qatar by then. But doc said while frozen sperm won't be ideal for IUI, it wont be a problem for IVF.

So we are all set. Will try naturally for the next few months with regular ultrasound monitoring for my lining. Hopefully we won't even need the IVF when the time comes!!!

Will go back on your posts and shout out some personals as soon as I can!


----------



## sekky

Great plan anxious. Hoping it gets you your forever baby


----------



## Anxiously

sekky said:


> Well ladies I caved in and tested this AM and it's a BFN. Am 11 dp3dt that's 14dpo

I'm so sorry Sekky :hug:


----------



## Anxiously

alicatt said:


> AFM.. I'm doing PIO and I'm sure that is increasing my bb pain and cramping. I did a hpt today, just to see what it looked like!! Very dark with late afternoon pee! :wohoo:

I love that pic! I want one too! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Anxiously

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Okay, you guys know way more than I do about this. I thought sedation and GA were the same thing.
> 
> Who knows :shrug: there are different forms of sedation depending on what they are doing. If they are cutting through abdominal walls or doing anything that really hurts, they use GA. If they simply want you relaxed and not feeling any pain, then twilight or propofol works. Things like minor incision, colonoscopy, D&C, they can use twilight I think. It ultimately rests with the Dr and the Anesthesiologist what they do, but most of them prefer using the lighter dosing as it is less risky, and has fewer side effects.Click to expand...

I had GA for my D&C and sedation for my hysteroscopy. I was equally knocked out both times so no difference to me :haha: I know it's weird but I do enjoy that few seconds of high before I go to dreamland...


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy83 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just a quick check in hope so everyone is doing well :hugs:
> 
> AFM, been getting spoilt today as I hit the big 30 today so dh had been spoiling me and showering me with diamonds!!! Im a very lucky girl. Other than that im absolutely bloated look about 5 months pregnant but no longer sore and tender so looking forward to transfer tomorrow. The nhs only allow you to put one blastocyst back so hoping I have at least one to freeze xx

Happy belated birthday!!! Wow diamonds! I'm still waiting for one from DH - though I think it's unlikely after 9 years of marriage :haha:


----------



## Em260

sekky said:


> Well ladies I caved in and tested this AM and it's a BFN. Am 11 dp3dt that's 14dpo

I'm sorry Sekky sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mells - glad the headaches aren't too bad this time around. Ooh thing are really going to start moving for you soon! Your donor starts stims on the 15th right?

Sweet - I think you should be able to see the heartbeat at that point. I'm going in on Tuesday and will be 5 weeks +5 days and they said there is a good chance we'll see it. 

Anxiously - sounds like a great plan! I'm glad your new RE has a lot of new things to try. I've heard great things about all of those supplements.


----------



## MoBaby

Sekky :( soo sorry :(


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Well ladies I caved in and tested this AM and it's a BFN. Am 11 dp3dt that's 14dpo

So, so sorry Sekky...


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Great plan anxious. Hoping it gets you your forever baby

Sekky...I remember seeing "it's the only one" in your sig (re: IVF)....is that still the case? Are you ok? Is there some alternative plan? My heart's breaking a little over here for you...can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Hi all, sorry for MIA, just saw my new RE today so at least now I have some updates for everyone.
> 
> I'm to skip the FET for the remaining 5 frosties, and do a fresh IVF. He's worried about my low AMH (1.3) and wants to "catch" those eggs before they are depleted. Frankly, I had this thought for a while myself but my previous RE didn't support it. The new RE plans to take the embryos to blastocyst stage before transfer, and again, I had been doubtful of the day 2 transfer that the previous one prescribes to.
> 
> So I've been prescribed the following cocktail to prep for IVF 3 months later:
> - DHEA to help with the diminished ovarian reserve
> - Viagra to thicken lining (DH will die laughing I swear)
> - Ovuhealth vitamin for egg quality
> - Vitamins for sperm quality for DH
> 
> All medications are totally new to me. So I'm hopeful that the change in approach will yield better results. Will have to freeze DH's sperm for the IVF though, since he will be Qatar by then. But doc said while frozen sperm won't be ideal for IUI, it wont be a problem for IVF.
> 
> So we are all set. Will try naturally for the next few months with regular ultrasound monitoring for my lining. Hopefully we won't even need the IVF when the time comes!!!
> 
> Will go back on your posts and shout out some personals as soon as I can!

Hi Anxiously! Great to hear from you. Your plan sounds AWESOME! I really like the idea of "catching" those eggs. Sounds like this RE is really committed to making things happen!! Such great news!! Good Luck!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Hi all, sorry for MIA, just saw my new RE today so at least now I have some updates for everyone.
> 
> I'm to skip the FET for the remaining 5 frosties, and do a fresh IVF. He's worried about my low AMH (1.3) and wants to "catch" those eggs before they are depleted. Frankly, I had this thought for a while myself but my previous RE didn't support it. The new RE plans to take the embryos to blastocyst stage before transfer, and again, I had been doubtful of the day 2 transfer that the previous one prescribes to.
> 
> So I've been prescribed the following cocktail to prep for IVF 3 months later:
> - DHEA to help with the diminished ovarian reserve
> - Viagra to thicken lining (DH will die laughing I swear)
> - Ovuhealth vitamin for egg quality
> - Vitamins for sperm quality for DH
> 
> All medications are totally new to me. So I'm hopeful that the change in approach will yield better results. Will have to freeze DH's sperm for the IVF though, since he will be Qatar by then. But doc said while frozen sperm won't be ideal for IUI, it wont be a problem for IVF.
> 
> So we are all set. Will try naturally for the next few months with regular ultrasound monitoring for my lining. Hopefully we won't even need the IVF when the time comes!!!
> 
> Will go back on your posts and shout out some personals as soon as I can!

Anxiously - sounds like a great plan!!! Your new RE seems to have a handle on the issues, and is being more aggressive! :thumbup: With IVF they can do ICSI to fertilize the egg with the sperm :spermy: and that is usually suggested when using frozen sperm. It will help increase your fertilization rate, so when you get closer to the time you can ask him about that.


----------



## alicatt

Sekky.. so sorry to hear about your BFN :hug:


----------



## Mells54

Sekky, oh I'm so sorry. Have you given any thoughts to next steps? It's so hard, take some time to just be sad. :hugs: to you


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. I find it hard to grief for anything so am not yet sure what am feeling right now whether its grief or anger. Having bunch of ladies here who have moved on from several disappointments gives me strenght and hope that one day it will be my turn. Just a little more patience


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh, sekky! I am so so sorry! :hugs: Sending you &#10084; and healing vibes. I understand being angry. That has been mixed in with sadness for me as well. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Edamame

I'm so so sorry Sekky. :hugs: It will be your turn soon, I know it!


----------



## L4hope

So sorry Sekky! :hugs:

Anxious sounds like your new re has a good plan for you and glad you made a change. Sometimes we have to follow our instincts. 

Mells, glad Lupron isn't being too horrible for you. Look forward to hear how your ED is doing!

Em just a word of caution. An ultrasound before 6 weeks can show heartbeat but is not always the case. It should definitely be there at 6 weeks. I went at 5w5d hoping to see the heartbeat but it was not thre. We saw the yolk sac and gestational sack and what she thought MIGHT be the fetal pole. So naturally I was on pins and needles till the next ultrasound a week later showing a beautiful strong heartbeat. I hope you get to see the heartbeat on Tuesday, but just know its early enough that it might not be there yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wasnt able to see the heartbeat either at 5w5d so I was totally freaking out. He is a beautiful healthy 17 year old now but sheesh that was scary. Just remember it might be a few days early.


----------



## BabyD225

Sekky.. I'm so so sorry. I hope you are able to get going again soon with a new plan...xo

Sandy.. happy birthday! 

Eager to hear more updates from everyone! xo


----------



## Em260

L4 and Brandy - thanks for the info! I will set my standards for tues a little lower and just hope to see the gestational sac in the uterus. It's so good to hear from people who have been through this before :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> L4 and Brandy - thanks for the info! I will set my standards for tues a little lower and just hope to see the gestational sac in the uterus. It's so good to hear from people who have been through this before :hugs:

You are lucky to get a look so early, my FS won't do an ultrasound until almost 7 weeks. I go in on Wednesday at 6w5d. The day after you! FX'd that your bean is looking perfect and you see the HB. I've heard that even if you can't hear the HB in the early days, you can sometimes see the flicker of it on the screen. Either way, I hope your US goes swimmingly :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

If I get a positive blood test when I do IVF they will do the first ultrasound 3 weeks after the BFP :( so I will be at 7 weeks.


----------



## Anxiously

Good luck for your ultrasound tomorrow Em!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Em260

Ali - thank you!! I hope we can see something. I can't wait for yours too :). This is going to be an exciting week!

Anxiously - thank you! It's actually on tuesday. I wish it was tomorrow!

Sandy - how are you feeling? 

Mo - good luck with your hysteroscopy and biopsy tomorrow! I hope the anesthesia thing gets sorted out. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Sandy83

Looking forward to hearing about your scan Em

I'm doing good, not much going on my boobs are quite tender which is something I've never had in my other cycles so hoping it's a good sign. Still really bloated lycra is my best friend at the mo! Otd is wednesday so on countdown now xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I hope Wednesday gets here quickly for you.

Em, I hope you can see the heartbeat tomorrow. Either way very exciting!

Mo, let us know how things go.

AFM, started my estrogen patches today. Wondering how they will make me feel.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for not doing personals as I work sat and sun and hard to get caught up

Mo- good luck tom! 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - good luck tomorrow!! 

BabyD - good luck to you tomorrow too!!

Sandy - that symptom sounds promising! Come on Wednesday! 

Mells - yay for starting estrogen :happydance: I seems like everyone always mentions the estrogen takes away the lupron headaches so hopefully that will be the case for you too.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks em- super nervous had another small episode of the brown bleeding and my boobs quit being sore. Sooooooo...... Idk. Ugh


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet: Is your ultrasound tomorrow??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yes mo


----------



## MoBaby

Well, GL!! FX for you!! I am sure everything will be just okay. Brown spotting is okay. Just some old gunk getting out. What time do you go?


----------



## Sweetness_87

I sure pray. This one is been soooo much different. Nausea, side of boobs hurt (off and on) and even reflux( yes early but doc said its common. NEVER had it before) but anyway I dont know if its my head or not since ten second brown spotting that my boobs quit hurting. Maybe it's a psych thing. I sure pray......


----------



## Anxiously

Sweet I'm sure you'll be fine with such promising betas. Sore breasts do come and go in early pregnancies. Hope your u/s will help set your mind at ease!


----------



## Em260

Sweet - I agree with Mo it's probably just old blood making it's way out. I have the same thing with symptoms that come and go. Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am sure everything is fine Sweet just keep the stress down and you will get to see that little bug on the monitor soon :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, praying that everything is fine. Let us know how the us goes.


----------



## alicatt

Good luck tomorrow Sweet! I'm sure all will be well! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck sweet for your scan today :happydance:

Mo, Good luck for today hope everything goes well :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, had no real symptons apart from bloated stomach and sore boobs till today slight uncomfortable cramping with headaches and went to the toilet and wiped (TMI Alert) and had slight greyish discharge from the pessaries. Had lots of PMA till now and starting to worry!!!!! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ladies is this normal that the slight cramping pains i'm getting isn't like my normal AF cramps its more lower pelvic jabs????????? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy sounds like a good sign!! Test :)


----------



## Sandy83

I'm going to try and be so good and not test till wednesday OTD. TMI alert but i've been to the toilet and not had any discolouration when i wipe it only seemed to be from the excess of the pessarie so not sure if its just a little irritation from the pessaries hope so! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, what time are you in today for procedure? xx


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Ladies is this normal that the slight cramping pains i'm getting isn't like my normal AF cramps its more lower pelvic jabs????????? xx

Although "jabs" don't sound fun, I think it sounds like a GOOD sign Sandy!!


----------



## Turkey16

GOOD LUCK TODAY MoBaby!! Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Turkey16

Sweetness...I'm sure everything will go wonderfully today! Spotting is par for the course for us IVF gals!! PMA girl!!! Good luck!


----------



## Sandy83

I hopes so as really could do with this working this time round :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

The procedure is scheduled at 1215. I have to arrive 1015-1030.


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd for you and hope everything goes well :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

Mobaby good luck today, hope everything goes smoothly. 

Sweetness hoping you feel better after your uktrasound today. 

Sandy hopefully the stabbing pains are a good sign!! Two more days till you test!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks L4 fx'd they have subsided this afternoon so not sure what they were. :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

Very normal for the pains to come and go when it's the uterus starting to stretch. And they are different for some than others. Can be sharp stabbing pains or dull aching cramps. Fingers crossed for you girl!


----------



## Sandy83

Is it your anatomy scan today? If so are you finding out the sex? xx


----------



## L4hope

Yes my scan is today, but we are not going to find out the sex. My hubby might go crazy! :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

Well Good luck and I agree i don't think i would find out either. :hugs: xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well ladies on the way to the doc DH was driving and I threw up good thing I had a Walmart sac. Anyway. We have fraternal twins! Saw both heartbeats ultrasound tech said this preg already looks better then the other one. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Turkey16

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies on the way to the doc DH was driving and I threw up good thing I had a Walmart sac. Anyway. We have fraternal twins! Saw both heartbeats ultrasound tech said this preg already looks better then the other one. :cloud9:

What AMAZING news!!!! Congratulations sweetness!!! You just brightened a yucky, rainy day here in NJ...I'm so happy for you and your hub!!


----------



## alicatt

Great news Sweet! Your twins look amazing! :thumbup: :wohoo: :yipee: One looks like a monkey though.. with a long curly tail.. :haha: I know it isn't, but it's funny the images you can see when looking at them! I bet you are so very relieved and excited! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know I missed a lot, been taking some time to myself but thought you girls would like to know that we're doing out FET with our 2 frosties June/July. There's more in my journal if you're interested in what happened at the WTF appointment.


----------



## L4hope

Awesome Sweetness!! Congrats on two little growing beans!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay sweet! Knew everything was going to be fine ! Twins are amazing!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash that's great!!

I'll update me in a bit... Going to go head up to see re at 4 to
Discuss what happened. He told dh but I need to hear it for myself.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies on the way to the doc DH was driving and I threw up good thing I had a Walmart sac. Anyway. We have fraternal twins! Saw both heartbeats ultrasound tech said this preg already looks better then the other one. :cloud9:

wow, sweetness! was this a complete shock to you?


----------



## 2girls1baby

ashknowsbest said:


> I know I missed a lot, been taking some time to myself but thought you girls would like to know that we're doing out FET with our 2 frosties June/July. There's more in my journal if you're interested in what happened at the WTF appointment.

ash, when I click on your journal, it just brings me to another thread...


----------



## ashknowsbest

2 girls, that's my journal you just have to go to last page.


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, that's amazing!

Ash, good luck. I wish you all the best.

Mo, can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet! Congrats! See knew everything was great!

Im the re so I can discuss the results of the study... I'll probably be here for a little bit as I'm not scheduled so I'll update in a bit. In feeling a little nauseous and "drugged" still as they used a different med post procedure :)


----------



## BabyD225

Sweetness that's amazing!! congrats!!


Everyone else.. so I got my second beta today after my first amazing one,, and it looks as though my hcg level isn't doubling anymore.... She said that my sonogram looked great and that they are happy my numbers are still rising, but of course I'm being paranoid after the last MC... so my first beta was at 12dp5dt= 777......and today's beta at 17dp5dt= 3706. I was expecting at least 4500.....but who am I to expect anything? Am I being over scrutinizing or should I be worried.. please be honest ladies... I can take it!


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd I would not worry because thy slow down a bit after a certain point and according to count down to pregnancy it is 48-72 hours after 1200-6000. I think you are okay if u/s was good and if your u/s was fine i think you are okay :)


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome back, Ash. I hope this is your lucky cycle.

Sweetness: congratulations! On the twins and the puking :haha:

BabyD: my RE doesn't do betas beyond the first two, and certainly doesn't do them when youre already doing u/s. I think the doubling is supposed to slow as you reach the high numbers. At this point, we just have to wait for our 2nd ultrasounds to know how things are going. I know that sucks (I'm struggling through the 13 day wait myself). Fingers crossed and hugs.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks sooooo much ladies. I just woke up. We are really excited. Next ultrasound is in 2 weeks. 

Baby- my fourth beta didn't double and I had a great us today!!!! That number looks great!!! 

2girls- we had a good idea so not too shocked :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Will do personals tom thanks again!


----------



## L4hope

BabyD, at this point I think the ultrasound is more telling than the beta numbers. Since you are at 5w1day I think that your ultrasound is fine. My first ultrasound was 5w5d I think and they could see gest. sac and yolk sac and possibly but not sure fetal pole. Next week will be great as you will be able to see heartbeat by 6weeks for sure. The 5 week ultrasound, while nice to have and see things going on in there, just tends to make us worry. Hang in there girl, next week will make you feel soo much better!!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks all... i wish numbers could just be amazing for once and not borderline! I feel like my patience and heart are being tested.... now the dreaded wait until the next sono.....


----------



## MoBaby

(realized how long this was as I was typing....SORRY!!)

Okay I am home now so I can update. I currently have no pain from the procedure. Just some spotting. I am kinda mad though because they gave me an injection of demerol right in recovery so I am still feeling it! And I was extremely naseous :( But I did clear up the anesthesia issue. The procedure was posted with general but the RE only wanted heavy sedation. What happened is a new person at his office is booking the surgery and she booked it with the wrong anesthesia. Easy issue to clear. The CRNA giving me the drugs was upset I questioned it but she agreed if I could get by on less its fine. 

So the RE thinks I am crazy I think (and the nurses). About 2 hours or less after I left the surgery center I saw RE. I asked if I could come go over the results if he wasnt busy and he said no problem to come at 4pm b/c he would be finishing up with his last patient then. I felt fine except for the effects of the demerol still (like if you take too much cold medicine). I also thought the nurse said something about something DH was saying and I said oh I would smack him but then I realized she was talking about the RE and lets just say I am embarrased. The nurse said she could not believe I was there so soon after surgery. I told her I had no pain and was good to go and I recover very quickly. 

Findings of hysteroscopy: RE didnt want to find anyting major and he did not. He found a band of maybe scar tissue just after my cervix that extended all the way from top to bottom. He missed it on saline u/s because it was literally just at the very top of the cervix. He said he thinks it may be a congential defect or maybe just unusual scar tissue but he removed it. It would not have caused issues with pregnancy but it could potentially affect catheter placement of the embryos if the catheter went towards that (So far so good though). He also found another area of scar tissue that was removed. Possibly a big polyp in the scar tissue but wont know until pathology. Found an area of unusual tissue that when he cut it had some blood behind it and he took that out. A unusual finding was some calcifications in my uterus. He believes this is the area where the embryo tried to implant. He removed the area. And also a tinsy tiny little polyp. I mean tiny. All this was sent to pathology and shoud have results in about 1 week but nothing major he is concerned about. Nothing he found today would hinder implantation. I told him before the surgery that I am an unusual person so I am sure he would find something unusual and sure enough!

So pretty easy procedure all in all. Hopefully this biopsy helps things out and I get pregnant in just a little over a month. :)


----------



## FirstTry

I'm glad the surgery went well, Mo. And I really believe that the biopsy helps. Good luck!


----------



## Anxiously

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies on the way to the doc DH was driving and I threw up good thing I had a Walmart sac. Anyway. We have fraternal twins! Saw both heartbeats ultrasound tech said this preg already looks better then the other one. :cloud9:

Wow congrats!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Mo, I'm glad everything went well. I was actually frustrated when they found nothing during my hysteroscopy. I guess I was really hoping to hear that the doc found and removed the cause of all my issues in that procedure. I hope that after removing the scarring tissues and polyps, you'll get pregnant in no time! :)


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well ladies on the way to the doc DH was driving and I threw up good thing I had a Walmart sac. Anyway. We have fraternal twins! Saw both heartbeats ultrasound tech said this preg already looks better then the other one. :cloud9:

Yay Sweetness!!! :yipee: twins is such a blessing :). Congrats to you and your DH :happydance:


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Sweetness that's amazing!! congrats!!
> 
> 
> Everyone else.. so I got my second beta today after my first amazing one,, and it looks as though my hcg level isn't doubling anymore.... She said that my sonogram looked great and that they are happy my numbers are still rising, but of course I'm being paranoid after the last MC... so my first beta was at 12dp5dt= 777......and today's beta at 17dp5dt= 3706. I was expecting at least 4500.....but who am I to expect anything? Am I being over scrutinizing or should I be worried.. please be honest ladies... I can take it!

I think your numbers look great! :happydance: Plus the doctor is happy with everything and I'm sure they would have told you if they were worried. Now to wait for the next one. I swear this journey is one big hurry up and wait exercise.


----------



## Em260

Mo - so glad everything went well today and the anesthesia thing turned out to be a mistake. I've read a ton of positive things about the endometrial biopsy :thumbup: Hopefully this is just what you needed and you'll be on your way to a BFP!


----------



## MoBaby

em and ali: good luck tomorrow!! what time are the scans??


----------



## Em260

Mine is at 7am so 10 hrs to go! :)


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Mine is at 7am so 10 hrs to go! :)

Good luck tomorrow Em! I can't wait to hear details!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> em and ali: good luck tomorrow!! what time are the scans??

Mo.. glad all went well! Sounds like the procedure was a success!

My scan isn't until Wednesday :cry: I can hardly wait! It's 37 hours from now! :haha:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Great news Sweet! Your twins look amazing! :thumbup: :wohoo: :yipee: One looks like a monkey though.. with a long curly tail.. :haha: I know it isn't, but it's funny the images you can see when looking at them! I bet you are so very relieved and excited! :happydance:

Oh Miss Alicatt...who'd a thunk it?? Ultrasound tomorrow...just reminiscing about "Paging Dr. Alicatt" and all the help you've given all of us on so many occasions...well it's your turn my dear!! If I'm this excited, I can't even fathom how excited you are..between you & Em I'm feeling a little like tomorrow is Christmas!! It seriously is such a thrill checking this thread these days...9 days of school left means its ok to check my phone now and then...or every five minutes, right?!?! BEST OF LUCK!!!! xo


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> em and ali: good luck tomorrow!! what time are the scans??
> 
> Mo.. glad all went well! Sounds like the procedure was a success!
> 
> My scan isn't until Wednesday :cry: I can hardly wait! It's 37 hours from now! :haha:Click to expand...

Awwh man...just saw this post!! Please apply everything I said to Wednesday!!! I'll take two Christmases in a row!!!


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks all... i wish numbers could just be amazing for once and not borderline! I feel like my patience and heart are being tested.... now the dreaded wait until the next sono.....

BabyD, I think your beta is fine & dandy, but I hear you about the numbers "just being amazing for once". I also relate to that feeling of being tested, but if you think about it though, aren't we all being tested? This boat we're all on tends to give bumpy rides...ya know? You are so strong, and you are VERY MUCH pregnant sister!! The waiting is unbearable and scary as hell, but hold onto hope and think PMA! PMA! When do you go in next??


----------



## Turkey16

Hey MoBaby...glad your appt today was good...slightly wacky, but successful for sure!! I am hoping that your luck is as good as all the other gals around here who've undergone that scratch business...I have a good feeling about you lady!

Sandy...how are you feeling? Any more telltale signs of anything?? OTD is Wed? Can't remember whether or not you're a POAS fan?? 

Mells...what's the latest with you? Everything going ok with the donor? Do you have any contact with her, or is it all done through the RE? It's so amazing and so darn likely to work!!! WOOOOT!! It's soooo exciting! How are the meds treating you?

Brandy...Lupron begins end of this week, right? Is this your first IVF cycle? I know you mentioned having older children...you definitely seem to know a lot about it, but I'm not exactly sure what your story is though. Either way, good luck...this seems to be the BFP thread for sure!

Sweetness...over the moon for ya! Such great news you got today, and babyD, FirstTry, Em, Ali, 2Girls...your dreams are coming true, how incredible is that??

L4, Wanna and BabiesImready..hope you are feeling great!

Hope your feeling ok Sekky...you too Anxiously, Lucie, ttcbaby, edamame, ever, flowermal, ash, lotus and anybody else who's bouncing back (or trying to bounce back) from sadness associated with this whole process. We'll all get there!!! xoxoxo Sorry if I left anybody out...I do think of you all a lot. 

AFM...I have my "WTF" appt. tomorrow!!! Cant wait to learn more about this EPP Protocol. Still haven't gotten my period though! Was sure AF was right around the corner LAST Sunday. Talk about WTF?!?! My HCG was negative last Tuesday and the cramps were kickin' so I was sure I'd have it by now. Of course in my demented mind I'm thinking..."well, what if I was more fertile after the D&E?? Could be, right??" At least I can say I've never lost my starry-eyed optimism, right? Some things never change....GOOD NIGHT EVERYBODY! xoxo


----------



## alicatt

Turkey! Thanks! You are so sweet! I'm counting down the hours until my appt.. 35 hours and 40 mins! Lol!

Good luck with your WTF appt tomorrow. I'm not familiar with your new protocol, so you'll have to fill me in! Don't worry about AF, she'll come, or maybe you have a spontaneous pregnancy? It is possible!!! Ask for an US tomorrow to see what is going on if you can. FX'd for good news!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Congratulation Sweet! Twins is amazing :happydance:

Mo, Glad everything went well and I'm sure this will help towards getting that forever baby :hugs:

Em, Good luck for scan :happydance:

Badyd, I agree with the other ladies all is looking good and concentrate on u/s results and not just on figures :hugs:

Ali, Good luck for scan tomorrow not long now :hugs:

L4, hope did scan go? :hugs:

Turkey, Good luck for WTF appt, hope you get some insight so you can get that forever baby very soon :hugs:

Ash, Welcome back :hi: glad to see you have a new plan in place :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and look forward to seeing some updates :hug:

AFM, Lost all my PMA today as had more cramping last night and (TMI Alert) but had old blood when i wiped. It was not a lot by any means but just got myself down and had a little cry thinking it hasn't worked so just trying to get by today and see what tomorrow OTD brings but not hopeful :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies, thought I'd share with you something I've learnt about DHEA today. So I thought it may be more prudent to get my natural DHEA levels tested before I start taking the supplements that RE prescribed last Sat. I've taken only 75 mg i.e. 3 pills spread over 2 days (I've reduced the dosage myself as I wanted to test it out first) before getting my blood drawn. 

My endocrinologist told me to stop taking the supplements asap after seeing the results of my serum DHEA levels, as mine is found to be well above the normal range. So I emailed my RE's office to inform them about this. I've attached the email below if you're interested to see their response. 

A bad feeling is creeping into me right now about this RE...I've just made an appointment to seek a 3rd opinion. :growlmad:


Spoiler
From RE:
Dear Ann,

Thanks for your email and informing us on the blood test results.

I have checked with Prof, he said that if your serum DHEA levels are
high, then it may not be beneficial for you to take exogenous DHEA. The
reason why DHEA has been prescribed was based on some studies which
suggested that it may improve egg numbers during IVF cycles in patients with
low ovarian reserves. However, the studies could not co-relate serum DHEA
with outcome.

Do let us know if there are any other information that you require.

From Me:
Hello,

From my consultation with Prof last Saturday (June 8), I was prescribed 75mg DHEA to be taken daily. 

I had my DHEA levels tested today together with my regular thyroid testing. It's well above the normal range at 16 umol/L (max of normal range is 13.9). The blood was drawn after I have taken only 75mg of DHEA. 

My endocrinologist has advised against taking any more DHEA supplements. Luckily, I managed to return 3 out of the 5 bottles I bought, to you yesterday. I now have one unopened bottle.

Please let Prof know that I will stop taking the DHEA supplements as I don't wish to experience the side effects of excessive levels in my body. If he has compelling reasons for me to continue taking it despite my currently high levels, please let me know.


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy blowing tons of :dust: towards you for OTD tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Anxiously, Fx'd

sounds like you are doing the right thing by seeking a 3rd opinion. I don't know much about DHEA but have heard about it so hopefully get better information from the new FS. When is your appt? xx


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy, earliest appointment I could get on a weekend is Jun 29 :( I've been taking too much time away from work already, so I'm trying to schedule all these appointments on weekends.


----------



## Sandy83

Well thats not that far away and the small wait could be worth it in the end to make sure you are getting the right treatment etc xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ladies quick question does this sound strange that the spotting only happens on a morning and an evening as when I'm at work I'm making sure I'm keeping myself hydrated as getting headaches when i don't and the spotting seems to disappear as going to the toilet more and when i think about it last night i only had 1 glass of juice between 5pm and 9pm. Not sure if this is just me clutching at straws to try and stay positive or not but it just seems a little strange not sure what to make of it! xx


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy! You are the queen of PMA! No losing hope now! Spotting in some way, shape or form is considered the norm for us IVFers...and the cramping, especially if its not your usual AF-style cramping is definitely a good sign. I do think it's wise to keep your expectations in check, but that's just for your own protection, not because of any silly ol' brown spotting!!! This whole process is so darn hard, between the hope, the disappointment, the WAITING! My God, the waiting! Just try to stay positive and to relax. No matter what you do it won't change tomorrow's results, and staying stress-free and positive is better for a little bean than stressing and letting your nerves get to you. Everyone on this thread is pulling for you and sending MAJOR baby dust!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Turkey, you have definitely put a smile on my face thank you. I'm starting to relax a lot more coz as you say nothing i can do to change the results now. I'm so lucky to have this thread with such wise and wonderful ladies on!!!! :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Em260

We saw the heartbeat :yipee: One little bean due Feb 6th :). I still can't believe this is happening!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats em!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Em, thats amazing news :wohoo: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Congratulations Em!!! WOOOOOOOOT!! So exciting! And February is a great month to be born if I do say so myself!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Em!!!! :yipee:


----------



## L4hope

Yay Em such wonderful news!!! :happydance:

Anxiously sounds like another opinion might not be a bad idea. My re personally doesn't recommend any supplements, though I know there are many that do. I just think its still a pretty controversial topic. I just tried to do natural things to keep my body healthy, such as no alcohol, exercising, drinking lots of water, avoiding processed foods as much as possible. Who knows if it helped but I had better results in my second fresh cycle. Hopefully you will have a good feeling once seeing a third re. :hugs:

Sandy I still have tons and tons of hope for you. The cramping can definitely be a good sign and a little bit of spotting can be implantation of just normal spotting for us gals. One more day till you know for sure. Fingers crossed and all my positive energy your way!!!! 
Thank you for asking about my scan, I have one healthy head to toe wiggly little baby on board. My placenta is in the front which explains why I haven't felt too much movement yet. Definitely not for lack of the little tike rolling around and kicking and punching! Definitely starting to feel real now. Hoping for you to share more good news tomorrow!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey16 said:


> Hey MoBaby...glad your appt today was good...slightly wacky, but successful for sure!! I am hoping that your luck is as good as all the other gals around here who've undergone that scratch business...I have a good feeling about you lady!
> 
> Sandy...how are you feeling? Any more telltale signs of anything?? OTD is Wed? Can't remember whether or not you're a POAS fan??
> 
> Mells...what's the latest with you? Everything going ok with the donor? Do you have any contact with her, or is it all done through the RE? It's so amazing and so darn likely to work!!! WOOOOT!! It's soooo exciting! How are the meds treating you?
> 
> Brandy...Lupron begins end of this week, right? Is this your first IVF cycle? I know you mentioned having older children...you definitely seem to know a lot about it, but I'm not exactly sure what your story is though. Either way, good luck...this seems to be the BFP thread for sure!
> 
> Sweetness...over the moon for ya! Such great news you got today, and babyD, FirstTry, Em, Ali, 2Girls...your dreams are coming true, how incredible is that??
> 
> L4, Wanna and BabiesImready..ohope you are feeling great!
> 
> Hope your feeling ok Sekky...you too Anxiously, Lucie, ttcbaby, edamame, ever, flowermal, ash, lotus and anybody else who's bouncing back (or trying to bounce back) from sadness associated with this whole process. We'll all get there!!! xoxoxo Sorry if I left anybody out...I do think of you all a lot.
> 
> AFM...I have my "WTF" appt. tomorrow!!! Cant wait to learn more about this EPP Protocol. Still haven't gotten my period though! Was sure AF was right around the corner LAST Sunday. Talk about WTF?!?! My HCG was negative last Tuesday and the cramps were kickin' so I was sure I'd have it by now. Of course in my demented mind I'm thinking..."well, what if I was more fertile after the D&E?? Could be, right??" At least I can say I've never lost my starry-eyed optimism, right? Some things never change....GOOD NIGHT EVERYBODY! xoxo

Hi Turkey! Things are moving along. The Donor (TD) has her baseline this week so I should know more soon. The program is totally anonymous so I won't ever get to see her or talk to her. And she will never know the outcome of her donation. It's funny bc we know everything about her and her family history, except her name and address type info, and she doesn't know anything about us. She doesn't know if I'm a single woman or man, or a homo or heterosexual couple, etc. if the roles were reverse I don't think I could do it not knowing anything. :shrug:

Meds are doing well, not Lupron headaches to really complain about and the only other thing I have to do is the estrogen patches, so I get off easy this time when it comes to injections. Of course, I will be doing PIO around transfer. Only a couple more weeks!!! :yipee:

I'll be interested in how your WTF appt goes. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sandy83

L4, glad to hear things went well with the scan sounds like you have an active one! No cramping or pains today and no spotting this afternoon so fx'd :hugs: 

Mells, sounds like things are underway for you not long now :happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

Em260 said:


> We saw the heartbeat :yipee: One little bean due Feb 6th :). I still can't believe this is happening!!!

Awww Em I'm so happy for you!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay!!!! Congrats, Em!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in.
I am now in my 2ww of my very first IVF try. 
I started my medication on May 21st, and took the trigger shot on June 1st and had my egg retrieval on June 3rd. 
They retrieved 12 eggs, 7 of which were mature, and all 7 fertilized. 
Out of those7, 5 made it to day 3 and I had two embryos transferred on June 6th 
(4 cell & 6 cell)
Hating this 2ww haha.
1dp3dt I was just little crampy
2dp3dt I had a few cramps but that was about it
3dp3dt very crampy, felt like AF was coming but that was all
4dp3dt very crampy again, but with twinges and sharp pains in my uterus and my boobs started to get sore again
5dp3dt (today) A little crampy, and have sore boobs :)
That's my 2ww so far.
My otd is June 18th :D


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Dandan :hi: Good luck


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you, good luck for your BFP tomorrow (saw in your signature) :)


----------



## BabyD225

Wow Em!! I'm so excited you saw a HB.. gives me so much hope!! I'm going to call my RE today anyway to discuss the numbers and to hopefully put my mind at ease...my next appt is next Tuesday evening.... xoxo


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome dandan! This is an awesome group, you'll find lots of support here. :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Welcome Dandan! Good luck on your TWW! Are you an early tester or do you wait until the OTD? 

Sweetness- CONGRATULATIONS! Twins! As a fraternal twin myself, I can tell you that twins are awesome! :) 

Em- CONGRATULATIONS to you too! So happy to hear that!

Ash- good luck on your FET- I hope it goes so much better for you.

Mo- glad your surgery went ok and that all goes easily for your FET.

Sandy- PMA all the way-hold on to the fact that it is old blood. I know it is so scary though, but hope hope hope for the best!

BabyD- I'm sure everything is going to be fine, but I can totally understand your worry after what happened last time. I hope your RE can put your mind at ease. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Nothing much has been happening for me, we're still on our two cycle break. Started spotting today right on time, so no miracle baby this month. I do have my appointment with the hematologist today, so I'm very interested in what he has to say- I'm still waiting for that one thing that is the problem keeping us from getting pregnant (but I know he probably won't have real answers either). 
An update on my mom- she's doing great, she's been having physical therapy the last three weeks and started back to work yesterday. She works in an office fortunately so can keep her brace on most of the time. She's really looking forward to getting it off in another couple of weeks!


----------



## dandan1331

Edamame - I have no idea lol this is my first IVF although I have a big feeling that I will be an early tester haha its already driving me mad, but I know its too early yet :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wow I missed a lo in one day. I will try to catch up as best as I can. 

Em-congrats that's soooooo exciting!!!

Dan- welcome good luck with everything!!

Sandy- getting closer to testing!

Ali- less then 24hours! Can't wait

Mo- glad everything turned out ok. And I heard biopsys can def help

Louts- hope all is well

Mells- glad everything is going good for you!

Eda- ughhhhhh I hate having to take breaks but you will be back on before you know it. And glad your mother is doing better!!

Baby- hope everything is going good. When is your ultrasound?

AFM- I think my MS is better if I wake up on my own without an alarm. But if I have to get up early then it's worse. Does that sound weird??? Also had small amount of red blood this morning. No cramps etc I think it's prob from the transvag probe that maybe irritated my cervix.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweet- thank you. :) DH gets here in two days!!! I am beyond excited. :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone!! We're on :cloud9: 

Mells - so exciting everything is happening this week! Can't wait to hear how the baseline goes!

Sandy - I had lots of cramping too. I think that is a good sign!!

Anxiously - I don't think it can hurt to get another opinion

Turkey - how did the WTF go today? 

Edamame - ooh let us know what the Hematologist has to say. Hope he has some answers for you. So good to hear that your Mom is doing better too. 

Lotus - yay for DH coming home in two days!! :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweet- thank you. :) DH gets here in two days!!! I am beyond excited. :happydance:

Great to hear this Lotus!!! Really happy for you!!


----------



## Turkey16

dandan1331 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in.
> I am now in my 2ww of my very first IVF try.
> I started my medication on May 21st, and took the trigger shot on June 1st and had my egg retrieval on June 3rd.
> They retrieved 12 eggs, 7 of which were mature, and all 7 fertilized.
> Out of those7, 5 made it to day 3 and I had two embryos transferred on June 6th
> (4 cell & 6 cell)
> Hating this 2ww haha.
> 1dp3dt I was just little crampy
> 2dp3dt I had a few cramps but that was about it
> 3dp3dt very crampy, felt like AF was coming but that was all
> 4dp3dt very crampy again, but with twinges and sharp pains in my uterus and my boobs started to get sore again
> 5dp3dt (today) A little crampy, and have sore boobs :)
> That's my 2ww so far.
> My otd is June 18th :D

Welcome dandan!! Sounds like you're having some promising symptoms...June 18th will be here before you know it...well maybe not for you I suppose. Time seems to creeeeeeeeep by when you're in the 2ww. We'll keep ya busy on this thread though...it moves like crazy and it has serious BFP juju!! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Thanks everyone!! We're on :cloud9:
> 
> Mells - so exciting everything is happening this week! Can't wait to hear how the baseline goes!
> 
> Sandy - I had lots of cramping too. I think that is a good sign!!
> 
> Anxiously - I don't think it can hurt to get another opinion
> 
> Turkey - how did the WTF go today?
> 
> Edamame - ooh let us know what the Hematologist has to say. Hope he has some answers for you. So good to hear that your Mom is doing better too.
> 
> Lotus - yay for DH coming home in two days!! :happydance:

Hey Em...appt is at 3:30. Only 2ish here in PA. I'm so excited though!! I'll keep y'all posted for sure. Did you get a picture today???


----------



## BabyD225

Turkey.. where in PA are you? We have a house in the poconos! Love it


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweet- thank you. :) DH gets here in two days!!! I am beyond excited. :happydance:

OMGosh! I'm so excited for you (and a little jealous :haha:) I love homecoming day!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Turkey.. where in PA are you? We have a house in the poconos! Love it

Outside Philly...in the suburbs. Yardley, PA. I got married in Elk mt. Which is a lil north (I think!) of the poconos. Sooooo pretty there. Where in the poconos is your place! Are you guys skiers??


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you Turkey. I hope you're right about the BFP juju, I cant wait to test lol.


----------



## alicatt

dandan1331 said:


> Edamame - I have no idea lol this is my first IVF although I have a big feeling that I will be an early tester haha its already driving me mad, but I know its too early yet :)

IF you do want to test, testing MAY show a BFP as early as 7dp3dt (which I think is tomorrow)? I got a super faint BFP at 5dp5dt, but it was much darker the next day. Of course I was testing daily from 4dp5dt onwards! :wacko: I just knew not to be upset if I didn't see a BFP at least that early. So if you do fall into the early testing you are right on the cusp of the time to start testing!!!


----------



## alicatt

Only 18.5 hours until my US! I'm happy but worried at the same time. I have a friend in the over 35 group that had a spontaneous pregnancy that is supposed to be several days ahead of me and she had her 7 week US today and the baby is only measuring 6 weeks 1 day. They saw a flicker of a HB though, but no measured beating. I think that that size that is normal. The baby is measuring perfectly for 6w1d, but she should be farther along :shrug: Her beta's were way higher than mine and doubling in under 48 hours, unlike mine that were really low and doubling in 49-60 hours. So I am very worried about my little bean. We haven't had any monitoring for 13 days, and I literally have no idea what is going on down there. My MS is here, but that could be nerves :shrug: my bbs are sore, but not nearly as sore as they were several weeks ago. I guess I'm just really worried that this isn't a viable pregnancy. :cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- that is SOOOOOOOO exciting! 

Ali- that how I felt a ball of nerves. I'm sure all will be well. I am The same as you 6+4. Anyway easier said then done but try to relax. :)


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lotus- that is SOOOOOOOO exciting!
> 
> Ali- that how I felt a ball of nerves. I'm sure all will be well. I am The same as you 6+4. Anyway easier said then done but try to relax. :)

You are 6+4 today? WOW! I thought you were a few days ahead of me. Your betas were so much higher than mine! My last one at 20 dpo was only 395 :argh: I know you ended up with twins :yipee: but still, mine should have been higher. I guess that is why I'm so worried. :growlmad: Tomorrow, 11am EST. I will have my answer!


----------



## BabyD225

Turkey16 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Turkey.. where in PA are you? We have a house in the poconos! Love it
> 
> Outside Philly...in the suburbs. Yardley, PA. I got married in Elk mt. Which is a lil north (I think!) of the poconos. Sooooo pretty there. Where in the poconos is your place! Are you guys skiers??Click to expand...

my husbands whole family is from philly...I think from overbrook and rittenhouse.. but I could totally be wrong and just know those names for some reason.. supposedly it's a nice area. I was a big skiier, haven't been in years... not as agile as i once was! Our house is like 20 min from stroudsburg... not too far from the Crossings outlets. I've been to Shawnee, Camelback, Jack Frost/Big Boulder... love them all....


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alli- I thought I was 6+5 but she measured me at 6+4. And your betas are great. Don't worry.  you will se a wonderful heartbeat tom


----------



## Em260

Dandan - welcome and good luck to you! 

Sandy - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow!

Ali - good luck tomorrow! I felt the same way last night I could barely sleep and was sure something would go wrong. It's normal to worry. :hugs: But don't compare yourself to others because every pregnancy and baby is different and grow at different rates. Just hang in there and you will feel so much better once you see your little bean.


----------



## Em260

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Em...appt is at 3:30. Only 2ish here in PA. I'm so excited though!! I'll keep y'all posted for sure. Did you get a picture today???

Here is the picture :). It's kind of hard to make out but the baby is in the top left corner of the gestational sac and the crown to rump length is marked. Can't believe the little bean is only 2.28mm right now <3

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/791a49d5-e210-4c8f-9fc8-8942410696b5.jpg


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow I didn't stalk for one day and so much happened. Congrats on the twins sweet! Welcome dander! 

I am trying to lay low and relax but getting super excited to start Lupron Friday finally!


----------



## Edamame

Nice pic Em! 

Good luck tomorrow Ali!

So, the hematologist recommends that I take heparin as soon as I start the injections for the next round of IVF. He says the jury is still out whether it really makes a difference with implantation, but with three early miscarriages he would recommend it even if I didn't have the factor V leiden thing. Wouldn't it be nice if that made the difference!!


----------



## Blue12

Wondered if I could join here ladies... starting lupron tomorrow!!!! so so so hopeful this works!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Nice pic Em!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Ali!
> 
> So, the hematologist recommends that I take heparin as soon as I start the injections for the next round of IVF. He says the jury is still out whether it really makes a difference with implantation, but with three early miscarriages he would recommend it even if I didn't have the factor V leiden thing. Wouldn't it be nice if that made the difference!!

Maybe it will Edamame! Maybe it will! And get if it can't hurt, why not?? Did he have any other helpful info??


----------



## Turkey16

Blue12 said:


> Wondered if I could join here ladies... starting lupron tomorrow!!!! so so so hopeful this works!

Welcome Blue! Good Luck!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Wondered if I could join here ladies... starting lupron tomorrow!!!! so so so hopeful this works!

Yay were close mines friday


----------



## Blue12

Edamame said:


> Nice pic Em!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Ali!
> 
> So, the hematologist recommends that I take heparin as soon as I start the injections for the next round of IVF. He says the jury is still out whether it really makes a difference with implantation, but with three early miscarriages he would recommend it even if I didn't have the factor V leiden thing. Wouldn't it be nice if that made the difference!!

I will also be on baby aspirin and heparin for my cycle due to a clotting issue - we are still trying to pin point what the source/reason/diagnosis of my clotting issue is.


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Wondered if I could join here ladies... starting lupron tomorrow!!!! so so so hopeful this works!
> 
> Yay were close mines fridayClick to expand...

Thats awesome Brandy!!!!! SO awesome! Is this your first cycle? I see you are on Lupron for 14 days - or is that just estimated timeline?


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Turkey.. where in PA are you? We have a house in the poconos! Love it
> 
> Outside Philly...in the suburbs. Yardley, PA. I got married in Elk mt. Which is a lil north (I think!) of the poconos. Sooooo pretty there. Where in the poconos is your place! Are you guys skiers??Click to expand...
> 
> my husbands whole family is from philly...I think from overbrook and rittenhouse.. but I could totally be wrong and just know those names for some reason.. supposedly it's a nice area. I was a big skiier, haven't been in years... not as agile as i once was! Our house is like 20 min from stroudsburg... not too far from the Crossings outlets. I've been to Shawnee, Camelback, Jack Frost/Big Boulder... love them all....Click to expand...

My hub is the one from this area...but I am familiar w/ the rittenhouse area...it IS really nice. Don't know overbrook though. Originally I'm a Jersey Girl!


----------



## Turkey16

So my "WTF?" appt. didn't tell me all that much, but it was still good. I already knew that I had passed the sac prior to my D&E so there wasn't any fetal tissue to test. After a lot of thought, I think I'm ok with that. Might have made things tougher. Basically the doc dissected my last cycle and then gave us his recommendations. Pretty much what I mentioned the other night...we'd do the estrogen priming protocol. Still not 100% sure why he is changing things up, but I'm ok with it. Apparently the "EPP" is usually for poor responders, which he said didn't apply to me as I did have 12 eggs at retrieval. But, he did say that my responding wasn't off the charts either. So I'm thinking that he's hoping to get more eggs with this New protocol. He did say my bloodwork at trigger time showed only low to average estrogen for the number of follies I had, so I'm thinking maybe that also has something to do with choosing this route. The only new info he presented was the idea of doing CCS testing. Any of you guys familiar with this? Basically he said my AMH was great...my FSH level was great too. The only "kicker" as he called it, was my age. Womp-Womp. So the idea of producing a big batch of follies, then giving each of them this complete chromosomal biopsy (at what looks to cost an average of 5K, but he is going to go to bat for us with Aetna) is what he thinks is best for us. I am definitely a fan of this plan, but there are two scary factors (well probably more, but two for now) 1. None of my follies make it to blast which is where they need to be for CCS, and 2. Whatever # make it to blast get tested and come back "abnormal". Sigh. Just thinking about that possibility is a tad overwhelming. I'm gonna try to keep my PMA and move forward. Gonna call tomorrow to get price specifics, then I just need AF to show up. (Of course i was hoping doc would immediately insist that I take a pregnancy test right that instant, but alas he hardly even batted an eyelash). This EPP business takes a lot longer than the microdose Lupron protocol, so she better arrive STAT! Any CCS experts in our group?? Or even non-experts?? The googling I've been doing makes it out to be the wave of the future for IVF...


----------



## alicatt

Em! Great picture! :wohoo:

Blue! Welcome, and :dust:

Turkey! Glad you had your WTF appt. With the chromosomal testing on the embryos, are you sure they test at day 5? Most test at day 3, then transfer at day 5 :shrug: I think there is an option to test on day 3 and freeze immediately then transfer back on a FET cycle. Maybe this is a different type of test? I'd ask more about it before deciding to go that route. However; I have read a lot about the use of genetic testing in older 39+ women. If you respond well and produce eggs, then you are a candidate for chromosomal testing. Basically it removes the chromosomal factor from the equation, which for women 39+ is a big part of why we can't get pregnant. So if the uterus is receptive and you have no other known issues, then knowing you are transferring chromosomally perfect embryos means you are increasing your odds back to that of say a 30 yr old. If I'd known this back in December I would have seriously considered chromosomal testing! My only concern is the timing of the testing and the strength of your embryos. I'd talk with your FS some more about that part! See if he has thoughts on how to get your embryos to blast! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Em! Great picture! :wohoo:
> 
> Blue! Welcome, and :dust:
> 
> Turkey! Glad you had your WTF appt. With the chromosomal testing on the embryos, are you sure they test at day 5? Most test at day 3, then transfer at day 5 :shrug: I think there is an option to test on day 3 and freeze immediately then transfer back on a FET cycle. Maybe this is a different type of test? I'd ask more about it before deciding to go that route. However; I have read a lot about the use of genetic testing in older 39+ women. If you respond well and produce eggs, then you are a candidate for chromosomal testing. Basically it removes the chromosomal factor from the equation, which for women 39+ is a big part of why we can't get pregnant. So if the uterus is receptive and you have no other known issues, then knowing you are transferring chromosomally perfect embryos means you are increasing your odds back to that of say a 30 yr old. If I'd known this back in December I would have seriously considered chromosomal testing! My only concern is the timing of the testing and the strength of your embryos. I'd talk with your FS some more about that part! See if he has thoughts on how to get your embryos to blast! :thumbup:

Nope...the CCS testing is only done on blastocysts. If they have reached blast by day 5 they biopsy and send off to labcorp in NJ. Results are back on day 6 and a day 6 transfer happens with "good" embryo/embryos (that's another advantage apparently...average embryos transferred is like 1.6). Anyway, if embryos take til day 6 to reach blast, CCS testing is done and embryos are frozen for a future FET. Which interested me b/c Dr. Google led me to believe this route also increases your chZnce for success due to not dealing with a "recently stimulated uterus". God the things we gals know about!!! HA! Anyway...this testing seems to be somewhat new, or at least new to RMA (I think CCRM originated) so much so that at our initial IVF consult only back in Feb of this year, doc only mentioned PGD. Seems that this CCS is so successful (so far) that many experts think it'll be standard in a couple of years, which is good for us gals and according to my doctor, good for insurance companies, and good for clinics b/c of dramatically lower multiple birth rates. 

The thing is, this is all new to me...I'm still doing my research, but if I could dramatically increase my chances of avoiding going through what I did with the first IVF go-round, I'm definitely on board!! 

What's your countdown at?? How are the nerves?


----------



## Turkey16

Al...tell me again what you did to improve your egg quality for your second IVF...I did ask doc about taking DHEA, and he didn't seem too keen on it, but he said it couldn't hurt. Well...I had Anxiously's recent post in my head, so I'm confused as to whether it might hurt! ARRGGHHH!! 

Darn those Teen Moms on MTV!!! This is all such a PITA sometimes!


----------



## MoBaby

my clinic does testing at day 5 also...then usually brings you back for FET thought vs doing the tranfer at day 6. That basically the route we would go if we did a 4th IVF.

ali: gl tomorrow! will be waiting for your update!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. interesting.. I wonder what the difference is between PGD and CCS is? I mean in PGD you get a chromosomal analysis right? Again I'd go for it but you need to get your embryos to blast! I like the idea of freezing them and doing a FET, your body is usually more receptive to implantation!

I took CoQ10, Maca Root and Royal Jelly for my second IVF. Also no drinking, no caffeine and no gluten. We also did the long Lupron protocol, not sure how it stacks up to the EPP? :shrug: Your next cycle does sound promising! :thumbup:

12.5 hours until US.. trying to be zen, but freaking out at the same time. :wacko:

Night ladies and thanks for your well wishes! I'll update you as soon as humanly possible! Appt is at 11am EST.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey.. interesting.. I wonder what the difference is between PGD and CCS is? I mean in PGD you get a chromosomal analysis right? Again I'd go for it but you need to get your embryos to blast! I like the idea of freezing them and doing a FET, your body is usually more receptive to implantation!
> 
> I took CoQ10, Maca Root and Royal Jelly for my second IVF. Also no drinking, no caffeine and no gluten. We also did the long Lupron protocol, not sure how it stacks up to the EPP? :shrug: Your next cycle does sound promising! :thumbup:
> 
> 12.5 hours until US.. trying to be zen, but freaking out at the same time. :wacko:
> 
> Night ladies and thanks for your well wishes! I'll update you as soon as humanly possible! Appt is at 11am EST.

I think CCS tests all the chromosomes (Comprehensive Chromosomal Screening) and PGD tests specific chromosomes that tend to be problematic?? I really don't know. Hmmm...lots to learn as usual!!!

I will be thinking about you tomorrow morning and checking my phone incessantly til you give us the good news!! Sleep tight!!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Turkey.. where in PA are you? We have a house in the poconos! Love it
> 
> Outside Philly...in the suburbs. Yardley, PA. I got married in Elk mt. Which is a lil north (I think!) of the poconos. Sooooo pretty there. Where in the poconos is your place! Are you guys skiers??Click to expand...
> 
> my husbands whole family is from philly...I think from overbrook and rittenhouse.. but I could totally be wrong and just know those names for some reason.. supposedly it's a nice area. I was a big skiier, haven't been in years... not as agile as i once was! Our house is like 20 min from stroudsburg... not too far from the Crossings outlets. I've been to Shawnee, Camelback, Jack Frost/Big Boulder... love them all....Click to expand...

Hey Turkey, we have friends that live in Yardley, PA...what a small world. My parents live in Hamburg which is in that area as well. :flower:


----------



## Em260

Turkey16 said:


> So my "WTF?" appt. didn't tell me all that much, but it was still good. I already knew that I had passed the sac prior to my D&E so there wasn't any fetal tissue to test. After a lot of thought, I think I'm ok with that. Might have made things tougher. Basically the doc dissected my last cycle and then gave us his recommendations. Pretty much what I mentioned the other night...we'd do the estrogen priming protocol. Still not 100% sure why he is changing things up, but I'm ok with it. Apparently the "EPP" is usually for poor responders, which he said didn't apply to me as I did have 12 eggs at retrieval. But, he did say that my responding wasn't off the charts either. So I'm thinking that he's hoping to get more eggs with this New protocol. He did say my bloodwork at trigger time showed only low to average estrogen for the number of follies I had, so I'm thinking maybe that also has something to do with choosing this route. The only new info he presented was the idea of doing CCS testing. Any of you guys familiar with this? Basically he said my AMH was great...my FSH level was great too. The only "kicker" as he called it, was my age. Womp-Womp. So the idea of producing a big batch of follies, then giving each of them this complete chromosomal biopsy (at what looks to cost an average of 5K, but he is going to go to bat for us with Aetna) is what he thinks is best for us. I am definitely a fan of this plan, but there are two scary factors (well probably more, but two for now) 1. None of my follies make it to blast which is where they need to be for CCS, and 2. Whatever # make it to blast get tested and come back "abnormal". Sigh. Just thinking about that possibility is a tad overwhelming. I'm gonna try to keep my PMA and move forward. Gonna call tomorrow to get price specifics, then I just need AF to show up. (Of course i was hoping doc would immediately insist that I take a pregnancy test right that instant, but alas he hardly even batted an eyelash). This EPP business takes a lot longer than the microdose Lupron protocol, so she better arrive STAT! Any CCS experts in our group?? Or even non-experts?? The googling I've been doing makes it out to be the wave of the future for IVF...

Hey Turkey. CCS is the type of PGD that we did. It's called PGS or preimplantation genetic screening at my clinic. Every clinic calls it something different but essentially it tests to make sure all the chromosomes are normal vs regular PGD which tests for specific genetic disorders. My RE is a huge proponent of this and he said it will be standard for all IVF cycles at some point in the future because it ups the success rates so dramatically. We were quoted a 65% success rate for cycles with PGD tested embryos. 

Also, even younger women can have a lot of abnormal embryos. In my age group 30-35 my RE said the rate is of abnormals is approximately 50% which is exactly what we had. We tested 8 embryos and only 4 were normal. In my case I chose to do the testing because I can only transfer one embryo at a time. I'm too high risk to carry twins due to my blood clotting disorder. If you can transfer two embryos, chances are you'll transfer at least one normal. That being said, knowing what I know now, if I were ever to cycle again I would 100% do the testing.

At my clinic they biopsy day 5 embryos because by that time the embryo is 100 cells and it's less damaging to take a few cells from something that is 100 cells vs an 8-10 cell day 3 embryo. By day 5 they can tell which cells become the fetus and which ones become the placenta and they take cells that would become the placenta. On day 3 they use a laser to drill a small hole in the outer shell of the embryo and by day 5 a couple of cells have started to pouch out of that hole and those are the ones sent off for testing. 

My clinic freezes the embryos and then does a FET the next cycle. I asked about the day 6 transfer but my RE believes that it's better to wait and do a FET because the high estrogen levels from a stim cycle can negatively affect implantation in some women. Most likely you'll have to meet with a genetic counselor from the company that your clinic uses and they will give you so much more info and detail on the process.

So excited that you're getting started again soon!! Come on AF!!


----------



## Em260

Edamame said:


> Nice pic Em!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Ali!
> 
> So, the hematologist recommends that I take heparin as soon as I start the injections for the next round of IVF. He says the jury is still out whether it really makes a difference with implantation, but with three early miscarriages he would recommend it even if I didn't have the factor V leiden thing. Wouldn't it be nice if that made the difference!!

Oh so good that you are adding this! Will you be on Lovenox or Heparin? Lovenox is low molecular weight heparin. If it's Lovenox I have a tip for the actual injection. GO SLOW!! Like ridiculously slow. I take about 30 seconds to do the injection and haven't had a bruise and it doesn't hurt. If you inject too quickly you'll get huge bruises and it will sting like a bee sting. 



Blue12 said:


> Wondered if I could join here ladies... starting lupron tomorrow!!!! so so so hopeful this works!

Welcome!! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well :hugs:

AFM, Bloods have been taken so just a waiting game now will know by 5pm tonight! Feeling about 80% sure that it hasn't worked as still spotting but keeping that 20% positive that i might be that unusal case that is pregnant even tho spotting has occurred! :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

sandy - keeping everything crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ever, My emotions are up and down like a yoyo at the mo as i spotted this morning a bit but then nothing since so start to get my hopes up again and been reading stories to say spotting at early stage is quite normal so I'm none the wiser just be glad when 5pm is here and i know the official results :wacko: xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. I think your odds are pretty good! :thumbup: Looking forward to your results!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ali I hope so 3 hours and counting!!!!

How you feeling about your u/s are you on count down exciting stuff :happydance: xx


----------



## Anxiously

I had the sweetest dream ever last night - I was hugely pregnant, and DH was bringing me out shopping. Both of us looked so happy. 

Then I woke up, and a strong wave of despair just came over me. Am trying so hard to keep PMA but sometimes, those dark moments still manage to catch me unawares. :cry:

Sorry for being emotional...maybe my hormones are acting up...


----------



## Sandy83

Don't be sorry anxiously, we are here for you and your not the only one who goes through this IVF is such a roller coaster of emotions no matter what stage you are at. I've found it is good to talk tho so whenever you needs us we are here!!!! :hug: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks Sandy omg I'm actually crying from reading your post! Definitely the hormones...


----------



## everhopeful

Anxiously - completely normal to have ups and downs!! I've had so many ups and downs in this process and everyone on here is AMAZING at picking me back up again.
xx


----------



## L4hope

Good luck today Ali!

Sandy hoping you get a happy surprise phone call today. 

Anxiously it's ok to have moments of frustration and feeling despair, but know you have support here and that we all are going to keep rooting you on to your bfp!

Turkey, sounds like you have a good plan for your next cycle and Em gave an awesome explanation of the genetic testing.


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy I hope you get good news!

My pathology came back from Monday already! That was fast. Nothing bad but one area that was scar tissue with possibly a polyp underneath did come back as a polyp so I'm glad that's gone! Hopefully that helps my beanie stick soon :)

Oh does anyone know how long the bloating will last?? Yesterday I was bloated and my legs felt tight and same feeling today! My weight is up 4 lbs also from monday..No pain just uncomfortable. Hope it goes away soon. 

Ali: can't wait to hear your update soon!


----------



## Edamame

Sandy, fingers and types crossed for you! 

Good luck today Ali!

Anxiously, hopefully that was a prophetic dream!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- hope you get a great call today 

Ali- good luck!

Anxiously- that's what we are here for is each other!

Mo- when I had my lap done the bloating lasted for like 10 days. It was super uncomfortable. 

AFM- I woke up and wiped and had some red blood. No cramping no clots etc. called the nurse she spoke with the doctor. And he's not concerned at all. As my scan looked good and my numbers are high. Also I guess with twins you bleed a little easier because it's so vascular and I'm on blood thinners as well. So I pray that nothing will turn bad. Ughhhhhh hurry up June 26


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies unfortunately I was right it's a bfn for me. Ill get my wtf appt in 6 weeks and go from there once again xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sandy - I am so sorry hun...I am going through it to....it is so hard!

Em - congrats on your BFP.....which clinic are you going to, if you don't mind me asking?

Mo - After my hysto...I was bloated for about a week. Also the gas pains were horrible. try to move around it will help with both problems, just make sure not to over due it! I am happy all went well. Have you had any recurrence of fibroids? I have had a myo and have read that even fibroids in the wall of your uterus can hinder implantation as it sends off a chemical which stops it. I am going to be asking my RE about that and maybe as her to do another hysteroscopy to make sure.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ttc and sorry to hear about your bfn. I know it's hard to see it now but we will get our forever babies eventually :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ttc no fibroids!! Just the two polyps removed monday. The one fibroid I had was big enough (10cm) so I don't want another! Thanks for the info.. I didn't feel this after the procedure but just yesterday and when I was working out it was hindering me!

Sandy: in soo sorry :( why can't they see you before 6 weeks??


----------



## alicatt

I'm back.. baby is measuring about 5w6d not quite 6 weeks, we didn't get to see a baby or fetal pole. Just the gestational sac and the yolk sac (we think).
I go back in a week for another ultrasound. They want me back in sooner than later for another IVIg. I guess the NK cells are slowing my babies progress? :shrug: The FS was pleased and not concerned. He ordered a P4, E2 and BETA to see where we were at, but I won't get them until tomorrow around 2pm.
 



Attached Files:







gest_sac.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









yolk_sac.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MoBaby

Ali sorry it's not better news. Wish you would have seen the baby and hb today. Maybe a late bloomer?? Hopefully in a week. When will you do the infusion?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali sorry it's not better news. Wish you would have seen the baby and hb today. Maybe a late bloomer?? Hopefully in a week. When will you do the infusion?

He wants it to be the 27-28th of June, so about 3 weeks from the last one. Before they were suggesting 4-5 weeks, now its 3-4 weeks. So I think they are concerned that the NK cells are effecting the baby :nope::growlmad:


----------



## Babiesimready

ttcbaby117 said:


> Have you had any recurrence of fibroids? I have had a myo and have read that even fibroids in the wall of your uterus can hinder implantation as it sends off a chemical which stops it. I am going to be asking my RE about that and maybe as her to do another hysteroscopy to make sure.

I had some huge fibroids removed during my myo and some were left behind as the OB said they shouldnt cause any issues. I later developed severe adhesions after both my ivf and fet cycles came back negative. The robotic surgery was a success and the amount of scar tissues they came across was ridiculous...during the surgery, he had to remove a tube that he felt was releasing some toxic chemicals from the adhesions to my uterus and causing the embryos not to stick, he also clamped the other tube as well. I later did a fresh cycle and thanks to God here I am today.

For anyone with history of fibroids and scarring, I will suggest closing your tubes especially if you are sure you'll be moving forward with assisted conception...


----------



## Babiesimready

Sandy my heart was racing while waiting for your result. I was praying for you but I'm so sorry it hasnt worked this time...I hope they can get you in sooner for your wtf appointment. Also how about seeking a second opinion? also maybe 2 embryo transfer next time? :hug:


----------



## L4hope

Sandy so sorry! :hugs:

Ali there is a sac and gestational sac so that's great news! Will you go back next week for US? Hopefully then you'll get to see baby and heartbeat. :hugs: I've been there and of course so nervous to see that heartbeat, but 5 weeks are so iffy so just keep thinking positive!


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Well ladies unfortunately I was right it's a bfn for me. Ill get my wtf appt in 6 weeks and go from there once again xx

Ugh. So sorry to hear this Sandy. I'm with the other gals...lets see if you can get in for your "WTF" sooner, and it definitely couldn't hurt to get a second opinion.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> I'm back.. baby is measuring about 5w6d not quite 6 weeks, we didn't get to see a baby or fetal pole. Just the gestational sac and the yolk sac (we think).
> I go back in a week for another ultrasound. They want me back in sooner than later for another IVIg. I guess the NK cells are slowing my babies progress? :shrug: The FS was pleased and not concerned. He ordered a P4, E2 and BETA to see where we were at, but I won't get them until tomorrow around 2pm.

I'm with the FS Ali...no reason to be concerned, but if upping the IVIg time will help keep problems at bay, then go for it. When my babe was measuring a week small, I googled the living sh*t out of the situation and everything I read said that a day or two is completely normal. As for not seeing the fetal pole...also completely normal. Yolk sac, check! Gestational sac, check!! Sounds to me like you are in great shape. PMA! xoxo


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- see a sac is a great thing! I think next time you will see a heartbeat try to remain positive. We are all here for you to keep you sane for the wait. When did you say your next scan is?


----------



## Mells54

Ali, very exciting that things seem to be ok. I know it can be so nerve racking, but if the FS isn't overly concerned I think you can relax a bit. Seems like the doc is on top of things if he is moving up your IVIg. Good luck!!!!

Sandy, I'm sorry things didnt work out. Do they have any advice for you or will you have to wait 6weeks to get any inkling of what the doc thinks? Hugs to you!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I'm so sorry. Sending you huge :hugs: I hope you can get in earlier to see your doctor.

Ali - I'm with the other ladies, I think it's a great sign your FS isn't concerned and good that he is adjusting your IVIG too. Fx you see a lot more on the next u/s. 

Mo - good news that they removed the polyp. 

ttc - I go to NYU


----------



## sekky

Sandy so so sorry. Was really hoping the BFN stops with me. Hoping you can get in on time to see your doctor.

Ali just try to keep calm I know it's hard not to worry at this stage

Sweet congrats on the twin. That's a blessing

Em congrats on one strong little bean

Edamame so glad your mum is so much better.

Mo so happy nothing major was found. Hoping things get better from here and those embies stick with your next trial


----------



## sekky

AFM today was OTD and I get to have my WTF too( if I can call it that). Well nothing really could explain why those embies didn't stick except that they are not very good qualities. From 12 fertilized only 5 divided and 3 was transferred. 

So the plan is same long protocol but some changes to my medication. They want me to start with July cycle. 

I don't intend to try IVF again for now but they made me a tempting offer of doing the whole procedure (meds inclusive) for something close to $5000. So do I take the offer or not? 

If I am trying again I will like to take some vitamins to increase my egg quality. Any suggestion is welcomed.


----------



## Turkey16

L4hope said:


> Good luck today Ali!
> 
> Sandy hoping you get a happy surprise phone call today.
> 
> Anxiously it's ok to have moments of frustration and feeling despair, but know you have support here and that we all are going to keep rooting you on to your bfp!
> 
> Turkey, sounds like you have a good plan for your next cycle and Em gave an awesome explanation of the genetic testing.

Thanks L4...Em really laid it out perfectly! Aren't we gals lucky to have each other?!?! Glad you are doing well, and FYI, DH and I didn't find out baby's gender w/ our first and I don't regret it one bit!! It was so exciting, especially since I was CONVINCED it was a boy and when DH said "it's a girl" I was absolutely stupefied! Any guesses or inclinations yet as to what your wiggly one may be???


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> So my "WTF?" appt. didn't tell me all that much, but it was still good. I already knew that I had passed the sac prior to my D&E so there wasn't any fetal tissue to test. After a lot of thought, I think I'm ok with that. Might have made things tougher. Basically the doc dissected my last cycle and then gave us his recommendations. Pretty much what I mentioned the other night...we'd do the estrogen priming protocol. Still not 100% sure why he is changing things up, but I'm ok with it. Apparently the "EPP" is usually for poor responders, which he said didn't apply to me as I did have 12 eggs at retrieval. But, he did say that my responding wasn't off the charts either. So I'm thinking that he's hoping to get more eggs with this New protocol. He did say my bloodwork at trigger time showed only low to average estrogen for the number of follies I had, so I'm thinking maybe that also has something to do with choosing this route. The only new info he presented was the idea of doing CCS testing. Any of you guys familiar with this? Basically he said my AMH was great...my FSH level was great too. The only "kicker" as he called it, was my age. Womp-Womp. So the idea of producing a big batch of follies, then giving each of them this complete chromosomal biopsy (at what looks to cost an average of 5K, but he is going to go to bat for us with Aetna) is what he thinks is best for us. I am definitely a fan of this plan, but there are two scary factors (well probably more, but two for now) 1. None of my follies make it to blast which is where they need to be for CCS, and 2. Whatever # make it to blast get tested and come back "abnormal". Sigh. Just thinking about that possibility is a tad overwhelming. I'm gonna try to keep my PMA and move forward. Gonna call tomorrow to get price specifics, then I just need AF to show up. (Of course i was hoping doc would immediately insist that I take a pregnancy test right that instant, but alas he hardly even batted an eyelash). This EPP business takes a lot longer than the microdose Lupron protocol, so she better arrive STAT! Any CCS experts in our group?? Or even non-experts?? The googling I've been doing makes it out to be the wave of the future for IVF...
> 
> Hey Turkey. CCS is the type of PGD that we did. It's called PGS or preimplantation genetic screening at my clinic. Every clinic calls it something different but essentially it tests to make sure all the chromosomes are normal vs regular PGD which tests for specific genetic disorders. My RE is a huge proponent of this and he said it will be standard for all IVF cycles at some point in the future because it ups the success rates so dramatically. We were quoted a 65% success rate for cycles with PGD tested embryos.
> 
> Also, even younger women can have a lot of abnormal embryos. In my age group 30-35 my RE said the rate is of abnormals is approximately 50% which is exactly what we had. We tested 8 embryos and only 4 were normal. In my case I chose to do the testing because I can only transfer one embryo at a time. I'm too high risk to carry twins due to my blood clotting disorder. If you can transfer two embryos, chances are you'll transfer at least one normal. That being said, knowing what I know now, if I were ever to cycle again I would 100% do the testing.
> 
> At my clinic they biopsy day 5 embryos because by that time the embryo is 100 cells and it's less damaging to take a few cells from something that is 100 cells vs an 8-10 cell day 3 embryo. By day 5 they can tell which cells become the fetus and which ones become the placenta and they take cells that would become the placenta. On day 3 they use a laser to drill a small hole in the outer shell of the embryo and by day 5 a couple of cells have started to pouch out of that hole and those are the ones sent off for testing.
> 
> My clinic freezes the embryos and then does a FET the next cycle. I asked about the day 6 transfer but my RE believes that it's better to wait and do a FET because the high estrogen levels from a stim cycle can negatively affect implantation in some women. Most likely you'll have to meet with a genetic counselor from the company that your clinic uses and they will give you so much more info and detail on the process.
> 
> So excited that you're getting started again soon!! Come on AF!!Click to expand...

WOW!!! Thank you soooooo much for this Em. I really can't thank you enough!! I'm studying it right now as I get ready for a GNO with my friends to fill them in on yesterday's appt. So much easier to explain now. You rock!!! xoxo


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy83 said:


> Well ladies unfortunately I was right it's a bfn for me. Ill get my wtf appt in 6 weeks and go from there once again xx

Sandy :hug:


----------



## L4hope

Turkey, absolutely! Having our bnb friends is such a tremendous support! I didn't realize you had a a child. How old is she? It amazes me how some women can have a child and then struggle to conceive again. I guess we never know what our bodies are going to do. I'm hoping for a reset after this lo so we can have another one naturally. As for this little mover and shaker I'm kinda thinking boy but haven't really felt like I know for sure. Time will tell!


----------



## Anxiously

sekky said:


> AFM today was OTD and I get to have my WTF too( if I can call it that). Well nothing really could explain why those embies didn't stick except that they are not very good qualities. From 12 fertilized only 5 divided and 3 was transferred.
> 
> So the plan is same long protocol but some changes to my medication. They want me to start with July cycle.
> 
> I don't intend to try IVF again for now but they made me a tempting offer of doing the whole procedure (meds inclusive) for something close to $5000. So do I take the offer or not?
> 
> If I am trying again I will like to take some vitamins to increase my egg quality. Any suggestion is welcomed.

Sekky $5k is a sweet deal IMO. But I'm in Singapore so not sure if medical costs here are generally higher than where you are. My first IVF was about $8k, and that was in a government hospital. My next one is estimated to be about $15k, this time it's a private clinic.

As for vitamins and stuff, I've been taking my regular women multi-vit, a proprietary combo vit that the new RE gave to improve egg quality (think it has CoQ10, B12, folate and vit D), omega-3, iron (extra boost to help with lining), bee pollen with propolis and ginseng, raspberry leaf tea (only up to 5 days after ovulation), EPO (only before ovulation), baby aspirin. I just ordered FertileCM too.


----------



## MoBaby

amxiously dont you have frozen embryos left? will you transfer those before a whole IVF cycle?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy- I'm so so sorry. :cry: :hugs: I wish I could say something to make it better, but it is just crappy and then we move on. Sending &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

AFM- DH was supposed to arrive tomorrow morning, but has been delayed by effing paperwork. I am so bummed. I was mentally prepared to see him tomorrow, but it will probably be another day now and we have to buy another airline ticket for 2x the cost of the first one. :growlmad:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. so sorry :cry: this whole process is so difficult! :hug:


----------



## Edamame

Sandy, I'm so so sorry. :(


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Sandy- I'm so so sorry. :cry: :hugs: I wish I could say something to make it better, but it is just crappy and then we move on. Sending &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> AFM- DH was supposed to arrive tomorrow morning, but has been delayed by effing paperwork. I am so bummed. I was mentally prepared to see him tomorrow, but it will probably be another day now and we have to buy another airline ticket for 2x the cost of the first one. :growlmad:

Oh Lotus, bummer! Got to love the military...I don't know if your DH uses the saying "hurry up and wait." :haha:


----------



## Turkey16

L4hope said:


> Turkey, absolutely! Having our bnb friends is such a tremendous support! I didn't realize you had a a child. How old is she? It amazes me how some women can have a child and then struggle to conceive again. I guess we never know what our bodies are going to do. I'm hoping for a reset after this lo so we can have another one naturally. As for this little mover and shaker I'm kinda thinking boy but haven't really felt like I know for sure. Time will tell!

My daughter Maggie is 3 and a half, and she wasn't so easy to come by!!! We "tried" naturally for 2 years after getting married w/ kind of a "whatever will be, will be" attitude, but by the time I was 35 we were getting a little impatient. I was sent to an RE almost immediately (2 yrs trying + 35 years old = RE!) and we proceeded to endure 5 IUIs, all BFN. My RE was stumped as everything always looked "perfect" so he did a laproscopy/hysteroscopy and found that I had some endometriosis that may have been causing the problem...had the surgery to remove it on Dec. 26th and a 6th IUI on Jan. 7th and wooo-hoo! Here's Magaroo! Once she was two we started trying again thinking we'd be preg in no time, and well....not so much! 3 more IUIs (added gonal-f by the second one) last summer (I was 39 by this time) all BFN. Took a six month break and when we returned to the RE, he recommended iVF...and here we are. One cycle in, one m/c and no frosties. BUT, I know darn well how lucky I am to have my daughter, and I don't EVER take that for granted. I'm staying positive and hoping that this new protocol is successful...now, if only AF would show!!! UGH!


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Sandy- I'm so so sorry. :cry: :hugs: I wish I could say something to make it better, but it is just crappy and then we move on. Sending &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> AFM- DH was supposed to arrive tomorrow morning, but has been delayed by effing paperwork. I am so bummed. I was mentally prepared to see him tomorrow, but it will probably be another day now and we have to buy another airline ticket for 2x the cost of the first one. :growlmad:

Boo!!! Sorry to hear this Lotus!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Sandy- I'm so so sorry. :cry: :hugs: I wish I could say something to make it better, but it is just crappy and then we move on. Sending &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> AFM- DH was supposed to arrive tomorrow morning, but has been delayed by effing paperwork. I am so bummed. I was mentally prepared to see him tomorrow, but it will probably be another day now and we have to buy another airline ticket for 2x the cost of the first one. :growlmad:
> 
> Oh Lotus, bummer! Got to love the military...I don't know if your DH uses the saying "hurry up and wait." :haha:Click to expand...

All the time! Haha!


----------



## Blue12

Sandy so sorry for your sad news x


----------



## Anxiously

MoBaby said:


> amxiously dont you have frozen embryos left? will you transfer those before a whole IVF cycle?

I do have 5 frosties left and my original plan was to use them up before going through a fresh cycle. The new RE advised me to have a fresh cycle earlier due to my low AMH. I'm seeking a 3rd opinion next weekend, considering the recent episode about DHEA with this RE. I don't want to end up with a doctor who's more interested in money than in me!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Thanks for all your kind posts. Had a cry last night but it just wasn't meant to be for us this time. As for my next appt the clinic give you time to have a natural period before having the WTF appt due to the fact that they arrange starting time etc for the next cycle and get you going that day if they can. It is a long wait but it means my body will be hopefully back to normal and can move straight on. 

I don't think i will be going for a 2nd opinion as under the NHS if i moved clinics i wouldn't be cover for the 3 full cycles plus i am recieving a 4th funded cycle from the clinic due to donating half my eggs this cycle to research which i wouldn't get anywhere else. I am really happy with my clinic and the response i have to the protocol they put me on as i have never had any problems with producing quality eggs and always get a good fertilisation rate and have always made it to 5 day blastocyst stage. The only issue I seem to be having is with implantation so will be asking what we can do to improve that. 

Think I'm going to relax and enjoy some quality time with DH and also got a newphew due in 2 weeks so plenty to keep my mind occupied. 

I will still be here routing for all you ladies and joining you ladies who are in the next episode of the IVF saga. xx


----------



## Blue12

Hi Sandy 

Im not sure if your clinic does it but I had an endometrial biopsy (or some refer to it as a endometrial scratch) and it is used to aid implantation. I had it done for my last FET cycle and the embryo did implant - but I think it was a faulty embryo (quality and growth was bad). but I think by doing the biopsy they created the perfect environment for anything to stick.

Best wishes. xo


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Blue, Yes i heard of a couple of ladies on this thread who have done that so will definitely be asking about that. I know from previous times my lining has been quite thin also and since my last FET and this fresh cycle i drank Red Raspberry leaf tea and it's been the thicker than it's ever been so might drink that while i wait to start again and see if there are any other natural remedies to help also xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry to butt in I just wanted to let you girls know what my doctor said about the scratch. He said that yes, some people do believe it to help and girls do get pregnant when they go through the scratch buuut he doesn't do it and here is why.

When you scratch the lining, it can cause scar tissue or make the linin inflamed. He's not sure this is good either and he said if it does attach it may just be a fluke. They can't prove that it helps. He said that endocrinologists and doctors who deal with women barely know anything about the uterus and its lining. I even asked about sending blood off to check for NK cells and he doesn't really believe in that either because he thinks it's asinine to be able to tell that you have these killer cells that are in your uterus from a blood draw. 

Sorry if this sounds ... like a downer but that's not what it's meant to do. I just see ladies talking about scratches and that they can do good but I just wanted to provide some other input. 

Sandy - I think you have to do what's right for you, I'm so sorry about your failed cycle but most of us have been there, we're here for you and you will make it through! :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Blue, Yes i heard of a couple of ladies on this thread who have done that so will definitely be asking about that. I know from previous times my lining has been quite thin also and since my last FET and this fresh cycle i drank Red Raspberry leaf tea and it's been the thicker than it's ever been so might drink that while i wait to start again and see if there are any other natural remedies to help also xx

You and I are in the same boat sista :wacko: Thin lining is my nemesis. I just started the raspberry tea this cycle so let's see if that works for me. Will start Viagra (woohoo!!) next cycle too and will be monitoring my lining through u/s - will let you know if that helps. We can exchange notes on our doctors' advices too.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ash, it's also good to hear every side of things both the positive and negative of treatments. 

To tell you the truth I'm going to ask the question and ask about all these different procedures I here about but my clinic have been so good so far and are so supportive and in the UK are know for the amount of new research they undertake and top quality treatment they provide (from what I've heard anyway) so i have trust in them so will see what they suggest for moving forward :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Sounds good Anxiously, when you looking to continue? xx


----------



## Mells54

Ash, I too have always wondered how they can tell all of Hesse things from a blood draw. Mt RE sounds a lot like yours...pretty straight shooter. Thanks for the info, since so many talk about the positives of these procedures.


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy83 said:


> Sounds good Anxiously, when you looking to continue? xx

Current plan is to follow this RE's recommendation to do a fresh IVF and supposed to wait for about 3 months for the DHEA effect to kick in...but now that the DHEA supplements are in the dumps, I'll have to check in again on the timing. I'll also have to hear what the 3rd RE has to say next weekend.


----------



## Anxiously

Ash, Blue, thanks for providing the 2 different perspectives. That's the greatness of BnB isn't it? Our hands are usually tied to the doctor that we have carefully selected for the long haul, and in them we trust. 

At least in this forum we have so many other ladies who are wiling to exchange notes and that give us more "bargaining" power in deciding what's best for ourselves!


----------



## Sandy83

Well who knows anxiously we could end up cycling together as think mine will be starting in August again :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

My dr is with ashs dr as well. He did the scratch biopsy only because we were doing the hysteroscopy. He removed the polyps and found an area to scratch that looked good and went for it. There is no data supporting why the biopsy works. Same with nk cell treatment. No data or data out there that proves treating with iv therapies is effective. But the tissue from the scratch biopsy can be sent away and they can analyze it to see if there is anything wrong with the lining.


----------



## alicatt

I know there are differing opinions on the scratch and the NK cells, but I'm living proof that they do help! Plus the rate at which my baby is growing is likely a direct result of the NK cells. 

Whether there is scientific evidence to back things up or not, I'd rather think outside of the box and get a baby then keep doing the same thing over and over with the same result.. NO BABY. Food for thought.


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi All -
Just jumping onto this thread now!
I'm going through testing for my FET currently. I'm planning to do it maybe toward the end of the year, which means I would start the protocol in the fall (pretty soon!) I was wondering how many of you had lupron or a similar drug to down regulate for your FET and how many did natural or used just estrogen from the start of the cycle? I've been discussing these options with my RE and he doesn't think natural (without any medications at all even hormones) is a good option for me, but I was curious about your experiences?
Thanks in advance and congratulations to the new BFPs - and for those with BFNs, I feel for you. This process is so hard. Please hang in there!


----------



## alicatt

Kaylakin said:


> Hi All -
> Just jumping onto this thread now!
> I'm going through testing for my FET currently. I'm planning to do it maybe toward the end of the year, which means I would start the protocol in the fall (pretty soon!) I was wondering how many of you had lupron or a similar drug to down regulate for your FET and how many did natural or used just estrogen from the start of the cycle? I've been discussing these options with my RE and he doesn't think natural (without any medications at all even hormones) is a good option for me, but I was curious about your experiences?
> Thanks in advance and congratulations to the new BFPs - and for those with BFNs, I feel for you. This process is so hard. Please hang in there!

I just had a FET, and it was successful (sort of). I have a BFP, but baby is not growing as quickly as he/she should be. So we'll see what is up next week. Hoping and praying [-o&lt; that he/she is fine!

To answer your question, I did a lupron cycle with estrogen patches to prep for transfer. This was good to a point. The positives are that the FS doesn't need to see you as often and they can time your transfer to be convenient to the FS. That is IMO why they push for a HRT cycle. Personally, if your body is capable of ovulating and completing the cycle naturally, I would push for that. My lining was always stronger when we let my body do the work, also, with a natural cycle you have a corpus luteum that will create estrogen and progesterone so you won't need supplementation (or as much supplementation) through the first trimester. That is the other reason I would have preferred to have a natural FET cycle. If I have another FET I am going to push for it to be natural.


----------



## MoBaby

I agree w/Ali :) I'd try just about anything for baby!!

I did 1 cycle medicated and had bfp with perfect baby but unexplained fetal demise. Dr thinks it was hormonal due to the medicated fet and then when I went for 2nd fet I ovulated through the meds and converted to natural fet. This supported res thoughts I don't respond like I should to the meds for fet so he will only let me do natural. Its not convent for me and my work schedule but I make it work. Both have equal success rates. If you ovulate and have normalize cycles then natural would be good. But if you are not sure about ovulation etc then medicated. I'll be on progesterone through 12 wks either way but with Natural you can be on less mess for less time. Good luck!!


----------



## Babiesimready

I'm also with Ali...plus scarring doesn't just occur... it takes months before you scar up and that's if you're not already pregnant by then. I've heard a lot of success stories with the scratch so why not join them other than thinking about what could go wrong. I'm not a dr but I know that it'll be hard for scar tissue to form around a baby. I can't comment about the NK cells cause I don't know much about it but Ali made it clear already.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Had another ultrasound today because I had some red spotting all day yesterday. Babies look great. They think its because I'm on blood thinners and having twins that I'm just more prone to bleed. They said its coming from the cervix and nothing is in the uterus. So I feel a lot better now. 

Will do personals later


----------



## Blue12

My recent FET was a natural cycle - with just estrace


----------



## MoBaby

Ali did you get your results back today?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali did you get your results back today?

I did.. hCG at 10,000 and P4 and E2 were fine. So we wait and hope and pray. I think there are plenty of success stories of people in my situation. Hopefully Wednesday will come soon!

Sweet.. good to hear that your bleeding is nothing to worry about! :thumbup:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Kaylakin

Thanks everyone for your responses. I ovulate on my own and have regular, 28 day cycles. I wish that my RE was more in favor of a natural cycle, but he keeps saying that it is hard to pinpoint actual ovulation and if I ovulate a day or two earlier it is not good because then I'm putting 3 day embryos back in a uterus that is not a 3 day uterus. I don't think it will really affect it that much - I mean, how different is a 3 day vs a 4 day uterus, especially if they're building it up artificially - how do they even know how close to my actual lining they're getting? I think the issue is that he is the only RE in the practice and it is harder to coordinate. I'm going to discuss using just estrogen with him the next time I go in. I don't want to ovulate and mess up the cycle, but I feel weird suppressing my system when it is working fine (unexplained infertility) as far as ovulating, hormone levels, etc. He did say that if I insisted on doing it of course he would have to do it, but he thought it was a mistake (natural FET - not the estrogen protocol - he said he'd talk to me about the estrogen protocol). Anyway, thanks for the input - it was as I'd figured. The nurse practitioner told me that because I have regular cycles and ovulate that I'm exactly the person who they DON'T want to do a natural FET with. That makes no sense to me because I know the opposite to be true. Then I wouldn't probably have to do PIO shots - I could do just the crinone because I'd have some of my body's natural progesterone working with me -- so frustrating to be told stuff that I feel is not accurate just because it doesn't fit with their schedule. I mean, at least come out and be honest about the reason why.


----------



## Em260

Turkey - you're welcome!! Glad I could help :)

Lotus - oh no sorry :(. I hope they were able to get it straightened out and DH will be here tomorrow :hugs: 

Kaylakin - I just had a successful FET and it was a medicated cycle. I was on estrace prior to transfer. I took medrol and doxycycline for four days right before transfer. After transfer I continued the estrace and PIO and will stay on them until 10 weeks. In my case I know it's not due to my RE wanting me to fit into the schedule because my clinic is open 7 days a week and there are 7 REs so transfers are done every single day. I asked my RE about natural and he said he prefers medicated and has better success with it. Not sure why it's more successful, just what he said. Best of luck to you! 

Sweetness - sorry you had a scare but glad you and the babies are doing well!! 

Ali - great news!! You must be so relieved!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Em - congratulations on your BFP! How are you feeling?

Thanks for the info. I'm glad that your clinic with 7 REs still felt medicated was best. My doc said that it had better success rates too. I think I confused him when I said nonmedicated because I meant without Lupron, but I think he thought I meant completely natural with no hormones or anything. Did you use Lupron in your protocol at all or the estrace stopped your ovulation? Thanks again for your response!


----------



## Em260

Kaylakin said:


> Em - congratulations on your BFP! How are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm glad that your clinic with 7 REs still felt medicated was best. My doc said that it had better success rates too. I think I confused him when I said nonmedicated because I meant without Lupron, but I think he thought I meant completely natural with no hormones or anything. Did you use Lupron in your protocol at all or the estrace stopped your ovulation? Thanks again for your response!

Thanks! I'm feeling good, it's just all still a little surreal. I didn't use Lupron, just the estrace. I know some use Lupron and BCPs but standard with my RE is without those two.


----------



## alicatt

Kaylakin said:


> Em - congratulations on your BFP! How are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm glad that your clinic with 7 REs still felt medicated was best. My doc said that it had better success rates too. I think I confused him when I said nonmedicated because I meant without Lupron, but I think he thought I meant completely natural with no hormones or anything. Did you use Lupron in your protocol at all or the estrace stopped your ovulation? Thanks again for your response!

I Actually had 3 FET cycles. We started with estrogen shots, and my lining crashed and my cycle was cancelled. We then did a cycle with estrogen patches and it was better, but not perfect. It was my biopsy cycle so we decided to go ahead with it, but my FS was not excited with my response to it so he said we're adding in Lupron into the next cycle. So you may have to be patient and try different options before you get a plan that works. Good luck!


----------



## Kaylakin

Yes, surreal is a good word for it. I had four failed IUIs then my first IVF worked, and that's how I felt. I didn't think it was real. It will kick in more as time goes by! Thanks for your response - I'll definitely bring up using the estrace with my doc next time I go in!


----------



## Kaylakin

Ali - Yes, patience is tough - but unfortunately I will have to be patient through all of this. I thought FET would be a breeze after my fresh cycle, but I find that I'm having a lot of questions and it is going to take a while, too. Can you explain why your lining crashed when taking the estrogen shots? Were the two related? Congrats on your BFP btw!


----------



## alicatt

Kaylakin said:


> Ali - Yes, patience is tough - but unfortunately I will have to be patient through all of this. I thought FET would be a breeze after my fresh cycle, but I find that I'm having a lot of questions and it is going to take a while, too. Can you explain why your lining crashed when taking the estrogen shots? Were the two related? Congrats on your BFP btw!

With the estrogen shots I was doing them every 3 days, and I think that my body needed a more continuous flow of estrogen so we went with the patches. With the shots, my lining went from 10mm down to 6mm right when we were going to start the progesterone. Plus my estrogen levels peaked and crashed depending on how recently I did the estrogen shot. I don't know if it's common for this to happen or not :shrug:
The Lupron followed by estrogen patches and finally progesterone shots worked and I'm now pregnant!! I guess I shouldn't bash the medicated cycle! LOL! I just wish I had a corpus luteum to rely upon you know?


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! Not new to B&B but new to this group. I'll be doing an FET and start my Lupron on the 17th and would love to join you guys on this journey. :flower:


----------



## mija2000

Hi ladies, 
I see most everybody on this site is from the UK, so protocols are different, I'm really scared of the medications, and after a year of planning, I've chickened out the last two months, July is it or I have to repeat all screenings. I may not fit in on this forum, because I've had 2 children, and I hope for the best for you all. I had my tubes tied at 23, and after a new marriage and career building my husband and I hope to have a baby,he has no children....but frankly the medications seem terrifying, even though supposedly the ones I will take are very light. I think all my reading on-line gave me anxiety, particularily the info on Reclispe, the birth control for suppression, it seems it has a high risk for heart attack or stroke, anyone with thoughts or experience with this medication?:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Kay: I want to do a medicated again b/c I got pg from it but my re won't b/c of the issues. He says no difference In rates but I just use estrace and then pio/vaginal progesterone and they schedule you in. It's really very easy with the medicated.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mija2000 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I see most everybody on this site is from the UK, so protocols are different, I'm really scared of the medications, and after a year of planning, I've chickened out the last two months, July is it or I have to repeat all screenings. I may not fit in on this forum, because I've had 2 children, and I hope for the best for you all. I had my tubes tied at 23, and after a new marriage and career building my husband and I hope to have a baby,he has no children....but frankly the medications seem terrifying, even though supposedly the ones I will take are very light. I think all my reading on-line gave me anxiety, particularily the info on Reclispe, the birth control for suppression, it seems it has a high risk for heart attack or stroke, anyone with thoughts or experience with this medication?:shrug:

Welcome Mijja. You will fit in just fine :) 

I also had my tubes tied but almost 18 years ago! I have 2 children 21 and almost 18. I had a tubal reversal 3.5 years ago and for whatever reason it hasn't worked for us so we are now doing IVF. I start Lupron injections tomorrow :happydance::happydance: I am on birth control as well but I am using Kariva.... Any birth control has a risk of heart attack or stroke :( I think the risk is pretty minimal though.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> mija2000 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I see most everybody on this site is from the UK, so protocols are different, I'm really scared of the medications, and after a year of planning, I've chickened out the last two months, July is it or I have to repeat all screenings. I may not fit in on this forum, because I've had 2 children, and I hope for the best for you all. I had my tubes tied at 23, and after a new marriage and career building my husband and I hope to have a baby,he has no children....but frankly the medications seem terrifying, even though supposedly the ones I will take are very light. I think all my reading on-line gave me anxiety, particularily the info on Reclispe, the birth control for suppression, it seems it has a high risk for heart attack or stroke, anyone with thoughts or experience with this medication?:shrug:
> 
> Welcome Mijja. You will fit in just fine :)
> 
> I also had my tubes tied but almost 18 years ago! I have 2 children 21 and almost 18. I had a tubal reversal 3.5 years ago and for whatever reason it hasn't worked for us so we are now doing IVF. I start Lupron injections tomorrow :happydance::happydance: I am on birth control as well but I am using Kariva.... Any birth control has a risk of heart attack or stroke :( I think the risk is pretty minimal though.Click to expand...

I think the risk is highest for stroke and heart attack in women that smoke. Any commercial that advertises BCPs talks about that risk, so I think it is common risk among any kind of BCP. And the shots scared me a heck of a lot more than the BCPs.


----------



## Anxiously

Kay: My doc was pro natural FET as I ovulate on my own regularly. But my natural cycle ended up being cancelled because my uterus lining couldn't catch up by the time I ovulated. My next attempt was fully controlled using estradiol medications. It allowed me to extend my cycle for the lining to reach the desired thickness before transfer.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ladies! I'm at the airport! DH arrives any minute! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Ladies! I'm at the airport! DH arrives any minute! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

YAYAYAY!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lotus!! Dh is there!! :) yippee!

Afm I'm gonna have my lh surge today right on time!! So that means in just 34 days I'll be pupo!!! Yay!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Mo - thanks for the reply! I'm glad to know it wasn't that bad with the medicated cycle. I have no issues taking mediation - I've taken lots of injections in the past, but for some reason I'm freaked out about taking Lupron and shutting my system down when it ovulates fine, etc. I'm sort of nervous about Lupron side effects too, but oh well...

And yay to you for the LH surge on time! Good luck to you!


----------



## Kaylakin

Anxiously - thanks for this info. I think maybe this is why my doc doesn't want me to do a natural FET. Do you mean that you ovulated and by the time of the transfer your lining was not thick enough?


----------



## Mells54

Lotus! Fun! I'm so excited for you...

Mo, glad things are moving along for you.

AFM, my donor's baseline went well and starts stimming tomorrow! My lining check is Monday. I hope it looks good bc these estrogen patches are making me exhausted.


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Ladies! I'm at the airport! DH arrives any minute! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Hurray!!! So happy for you guys!!! Have fun!!


----------



## Anxiously

Kaylakin said:


> Anxiously - thanks for this info. I think maybe this is why my doc doesn't want me to do a natural FET. Do you mean that you ovulated and by the time of the transfer your lining was not thick enough?

Yep. Lining was only about 6.5mm at the originally scheduled transfer date...we had to extend for another 10 days for it to hit 7.5mm. It was less stressful for me to be honest.


----------



## Anxiously

Have fun with DH Lotus! It's lots of TLC time!!!


----------



## Anxiously

MoBaby said:


> Afm I'm gonna have my lh surge today right on time!! So that means in just 34 days I'll be pupo!!! Yay!!

Yay for surge!!! Are you using test sticks or monitor to track down your ovulation?


----------



## MoBaby

Just the sticks. And my cm yesterday and today :) i have to track it for real next month which makes me nervous!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.

I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.
> 
> I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.

Hey Brandy! I had ZERO side effects from any of my injectables...Lupron, menopur & GonalF. Interestingly the only side effects I experienced were from my BCPs!! Constant nausea from them, but not a darn thing from the shots. Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky too! Congrats on getting started!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.
> 
> I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.
> 
> Hey Brandy! I had ZERO side effects from any of my injectables...Lupron, menopur & GonalF. Interestingly the only side effects I experienced were from my BCPs!! Constant nausea from them, but not a darn thing from the shots. Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky too! Congrats on getting started!Click to expand...

I hope thats my experience :) I dont normally get headaches so the thought is frightening lol. Probably because my husband gets migranes so I see how something like that can take a person out.


----------



## Turkey16

Still no period you guys...I guess it's not really that big of a deal cuz my m/c was on the 14th of May so its only been a little over a month. I just keep reading posts from ladies who've gotten theirs as soon as (or even earlier than!) their HCG became negative. Mine's been negative since last Tuesday, and I've been having AF cramps since last Sunday. I hate this cuz now my mind's starting to play tricks on me. I even bought tests today, but I buried them in the bottom of my school bag right away...oh to be sane! Wouldn't it be lovely?!?!? 

Hope all you terrific gals are doing well. xo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Still no period you guys...I guess it's not really that big of a deal cuz my m/c was on the 14th of May so its only been a little over a month. I just keep reading posts from ladies who've gotten theirs as soon as (or even earlier than!) their HCG became negative. Mine's been negative since last Tuesday, and I've been having AF cramps since last Sunday. I hate this cuz now my mind's starting to play tricks on me. I even bought tests today, but I buried them in the bottom of my school bag right away...oh to be sane! Wouldn't it be lovely?!?!?
> 
> Hope all you terrific gals are doing well. xo

I bled during my MC but after that my regular AF was 5 weeks later.


----------



## Em260

Lotus - yay!! So happy for you!

Turkey - it took about 6 weeks for AF to return after my MC and D&C. Hope she shows her face for you soon!

Mo - great news! 34 days will fly by!

Mells - ooh fantastic she is starting stims today!! This next part is going to go fast!


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.
> 
> I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.

From my first two cycles the only symptom I remember was night sweats. This time on the first day I got a bad headache but haven't had any symptoms since. Today was my 4th day of Lupron.


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.
> 
> I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.
> 
> From my first two cycles the only symptom I remember was night sweats. This time on the first day I got a bad headache but haven't had any symptoms since. Today was my 4th day of Lupron.Click to expand...

I had constant headaches from the Lupron, it was very unpleasant but necessary, I think my side effects were rare, plus I'm prone to headaches. Hopefully you won't get any more!


----------



## L4hope

I also had headaches with Lupron and hot flashes. Nothing I wouldn't do a million times over for a precious little miracle! Though I'm happy four times was enough!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, how are you feeling? morning sickness?


----------



## Kaylakin

Turkey - I'm sorry about your mc. Was it after a fresh IVF cycle? I had a mc before I even started any of my fertility treatments. I remember it taking about 5 weeks to get AF. I didn't think it was possible to get AF before HCG levels had returned to 0, but maybe it is. I remember the levels going to 0, then I ovulated, then about 2 weeks later I got AF. Also, it took me 5 weeks and my HCG levels never got really high to begin with, so maybe it will take you longer -- hang in there with the wait, I remember it feeling like forever to get AF.. :-(


----------



## MoBaby

turkey from my first mc it was 8 weeks to the day. the second mc it was 27 days from the d/c. hope af comes soon so you can move forward!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, how are you feeling? morning sickness?

Hey Mells.. doing OK.. I'm worried about my bean. The ultrasound we had should have shown more, so I'm in limbo until Wednesday to see if there is a baby or not. I'm still feeling the morning sickness and the fatigue and occasional cramping and TMI.. discharge, like EWCM! Is that normal? I think I'll feel better once I know all is well.

So your donor is starting stims! You must be over the moon excited! Won't be long now :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, how are you feeling? morning sickness?
> 
> Hey Mells.. doing OK.. I'm worried about my bean. The ultrasound we had should have shown more, so I'm in limbo until Wednesday to see if there is a baby or not. I'm still feeling the morning sickness and the fatigue and occasional cramping and TMI.. discharge, like EWCM! Is that normal? I think I'll feel better once I know all is well.
> 
> So your donor is starting stims! You must be over the moon excited! Won't be long now :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ai, I think it's natural to be nervous. Sometimes us IVFers know too much. Fx'd that everything works out for you. I think it's a very good sign that you still have pregnancy symptoms. I also heard from other pg ladies that the EWCM is very common...something about your body making the cervix plug. Sending :hugs: and positive vibes your way.

AFM, yes super excited and so nervous. Since this is her first time donating, I don't know how she is going to stim...we're really hoping for some good eggs so we can at least have some frosties.


----------



## MoBaby

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Turkey16

AUNT FLOW!!! Hurray...now I can get this show on the road!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> AUNT FLOW!!! Hurray...now I can get this show on the road!

Sounds like me after my last MC.. I never wanted AF to show up so much.


----------



## Turkey16

I was starting to let my mind play tricks on me, ya know?? I needed AF to arrive before I started to get my hopes up that maybe, miraculously mind you, I was pregnant. Woulda been swell, but I try not to live in la-la land...sigh. Anyway...gonna call tomorrow to set up day 3 bloodwork and a hysteroscopy...let the good times roll!! 

How are you doing Brandy??


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

hope you are all well and had a good weekend :hugs:

Turkey great news AF showed her ugly head, look forward to hearing about your cycle going forward :hugs:

This thread has gone quite has anyone got any important appt or scan's coming up? xx


----------



## Anxiously

I think Ali's got her scan on Wed right? I'm anxiously waiting for her news :)

Been quiet for me. Think the raspberry leaf tea may be working for me...my uterus feel more stretched out this cycle. Or it could be this TCM ovarian treatment that I've been having...or both!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey great news about AF! Hope your hysteroscopy goes well.


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies :hi:

Turkey.. glad you got AF :af: so now you can move forward!

I have been laying low and stalking the thread recently. I am so very worried that I have a blighted ovum. With my not so great US last week, it is a 50/50 chance that I'm either pregnant or have a blighted ovum. Apparently it is difficult to tell the difference between the 2 without having an ultrasound. By 8 weeks you should be able to see the fetal pole and HB fairly clearly, and if they aren't present at that point it is pretty clear that you have a blighted ovum (a gestational sac and sometimes a yolk sac but no fetal pole). So tomorrow's US is very important, and we have to see the fetal pole and HB!  The good news is that I did have my first bout of vomiting last night, so my MS is progressing and making me feel worse. So I hope that is a good sign!


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, I do feel like the raspberry leaf tea did increase the thickness of my lining last time but only took it a couple of weeks before collection so hoping if i start it now by the time i do my next cycle it will have worked better. Also started drinking nettle tea as caffine free and there are pro's and cons with it helping fertility issues so see what happens

Ali, I'm sure your scan will confirm everything is fine as it's got to be a good sign that ms is getting worse! Fx'd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Turkey.. glad you got AF :af: so now you can move forward!
> 
> I have been laying low and stalking the thread recently. I am so very worried that I have a blighted ovum. With my not so great US last week, it is a 50/50 chance that I'm either pregnant or have a blighted ovum. Apparently it is difficult to tell the difference between the 2 without having an ultrasound. By 8 weeks you should be able to see the fetal pole and HB fairly clearly, and if they aren't present at that point it is pretty clear that you have a blighted ovum (a gestational sac and sometimes a yolk sac but no fetal pole). So tomorrow's US is very important, and we have to see the fetal pole and HB!  The good news is that I did have my first bout of vomiting last night, so my MS is progressing and making me feel worse. So I hope that is a good sign!

Yay for vomitting, Ali! :haha: But you're right to be cautious until Weds. I hope your bean is growing normally.

It's really one day at a time with this stuff. My u/s went great yesterday, but then I had red spotting last night. Ugh.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali will keep everything crossed for you. 

Turkey yay for AF! 

Nothing new for me :) yes this thread has been slow!


----------



## MoBaby

First red spotting can be from the u/s wand. the cervix is very vascular when pg so it bleeds easy. Im sure all is great. Especially with that great hb!


----------



## Sandy83

First, glad to hear u/s went well, sorry to hear about the spotting but from what I've read it's quite common with IVF'ers so fx'd it is nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ladies i was thinking of changing the title of the thread to extend the dates as i know a few are in the same boat as me and got the bfn so will be continuing with the roller coaster ride of IVF any issues let me know xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Ladies i was thinking of changing the title of the thread to extend the dates as i know a few are in the same boat as me and got the bfn so will be continuing with the roller coaster ride of IVF any issues let me know xx

Why not? There are so many women here that would love to continue the journey together. I don't see why you shouldn't be allowed to!

AFM.. yes I'm just taking each day as it comes. 2:30pm EST is when my appt is tomorrow. I'm very hopeful, but also being realistic. It seems like there are some that see the HB and all is well, and others that don't. So I don't really know which way things will go? :shrug:


----------



## Sandy83

PMA all the way Ali! xx


----------



## L4hope

Ali glad your ultrasound is tomorrow, I'm sure it had been a long week waiting. I have a good feeling everything will be okay. We're all rooting for you girl!

Mells will be exciting to see how your donor is doing!

First I agree that the spotting is prob because of the ultrasound. But call your office for peace of mind. That's what they're there for!

Turkey yay for AF getting her butt here so you can move on. 

I'm sure the thread will pick up soon! I think changing the date is fine Sandy and maybe some other ladies will find it for some support as well. :)


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy- still here with u!!! Whatever the title.. I'll be here reading and writing!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Babyd, how you getting on? xx


----------



## BabyD225

I'm doing OK... Today I'm 6w2d....had blood work this morning to see what my HCG level is at.. they say they need 3 beta's before releasing us to OB. Then tonight at 6:30, I have my ultrasound to see if there is a heartbeat, so we are super nervous! I have had horrible morning (all day) sickness and even lost a few pounds unfortunately, but the doctor said not to worry, I'll gain it back by the end. Fingers crossed we see a strong HB later!


----------



## Sandy83

Well good luck will be looking forward to your update xx


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First red spotting can be from the u/s wand. the cervix is very vascular when pg so it bleeds easy. Im sure all is great. Especially with that great hb!

Mo: I'm hoping that's all it is, but it happened 11 hours after. I did email the nurse this morning.

Sandy: I love the new name!

Ali: we're all rooting for you! Go bean go!

BabyD: good luck. Looking fwd to hearing your good news.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Question ladies ..... So my next ultrasound is next tues I will be 8 +4. But I really don't want to wait that long. Just super nervous for this week because of my prior preg it happened at 7+4. So I was thinking about calling my RE and asking if I can get one tom in addition to the one next week. I mean it would put my mind at ease knowing I have passed that date. What you ladies think? ( DH is really wanting one)


----------



## BabyD225

Sweetness- I'm with you totally... go in and get one.. there's no harm in it and it'll ease your mind. Anxiety of waiting is the worst! Let me know if they can squeeze you in!


----------



## FirstTry

Go for it, Sweetness.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Go for it, Sweetness.

I agree! Get it!


----------



## MoBaby

Go for it sweet!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok I told her had another episode of red and brown spotting with intermitten cramping. She said again shes not concened and I can definitely come in to ease my mind. So tom at 2


----------



## BabyD225

That's great! excited to hear good news of course!!

as for me... they still haven't called with today's HCG level... at its already 3:15pm.... I do have a sono at 6:30pm, but still... CALL ME!!! lol


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Sandy - love the change in title - feel I can hang on in here!!
xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey ~ Doing good.. just cant wait to get off this BCP 3 more pills... working through the lupron which is an easy injection YAY.... But cant wait for next Friday I get to start stimming :) 

Ali ~ Thinking of you hope all goes well for your ultrasound and you hear the HB :) 

babyD~ Cant wait to hear how it all went!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I love the name!

babyD and Ali, can't wait to hear your results.

Glad everyone is hanging in there...I'm sure things will pick up soon.

AFM, donor looks good and my labs came back fine...still on track for 30 Jun transfer.


----------



## MoBaby

That's so close mells!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Turkey.. glad you got AF :af: so now you can move forward!
> 
> I have been laying low and stalking the thread recently. I am so very worried that I have a blighted ovum. With my not so great US last week, it is a 50/50 chance that I'm either pregnant or have a blighted ovum. Apparently it is difficult to tell the difference between the 2 without having an ultrasound. By 8 weeks you should be able to see the fetal pole and HB fairly clearly, and if they aren't present at that point it is pretty clear that you have a blighted ovum (a gestational sac and sometimes a yolk sac but no fetal pole). So tomorrow's US is very important, and we have to see the fetal pole and HB!  The good news is that I did have my first bout of vomiting last night, so my MS is progressing and making me feel worse. So I hope that is a good sign!

I am pulling for you Ali. Try to stay positive...prayers, thoughts, virtual hugs and overall awesome vibes coming your way. xo


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Ladies i was thinking of changing the title of the thread to extend the dates as i know a few are in the same boat as me and got the bfn so will be continuing with the roller coaster ride of IVF any issues let me know xx

Sandy...I just LOVE the new thread title. You are awesome!!!


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> I'm doing OK... Today I'm 6w2d....had blood work this morning to see what my HCG level is at.. they say they need 3 beta's before releasing us to OB. Then tonight at 6:30, I have my ultrasound to see if there is a heartbeat, so we are super nervous! I have had horrible morning (all day) sickness and even lost a few pounds unfortunately, but the doctor said not to worry, I'll gain it back by the end. Fingers crossed we see a strong HB later!

How'd everything go BabyD??


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Sandy, I love the name!
> 
> babyD and Ali, can't wait to hear your results.
> 
> Glad everyone is hanging in there...I'm sure things will pick up soon.
> 
> AFM, donor looks good and my labs came back fine...still on track for 30 Jun transfer.

This is REALLY exciting Mells...the 30th'll be here before you know it!!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - great idea for the name change :thumbup: 

Turkey - yay for AF!!

BabyD and Ali - fx for both of you! 

Mells - yay great update! the 30th is less than two weeks away :happydance: 

Sweetness - glad you're able to get in early :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies i thought the name change was very apprioritate as i know you ladies who got there bfp are still checking in and i know i want to see all you amazing ladies get that bfp also! :hugs: 

Babyd, how did it go hope it was great news :hugs:

Ali, Thinking of you today and can't wait to see your post as i'm sure everything will be fine and sending you lots of :dust: and :hugs:

Mells, Not long now it so exciting!!!!! :wohoo: 

Sweetness, how sneaky are you but great news you can get scan today looking forward to hearing results and hope you can put your mind to rest :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: 

AFM, nothing to report just learning to relax and enjoy the time with DH didn't realise how much i had missed getting intimate with him (sorry TMI) but it's so nice to get back to normal before we start all over again. Looking to book a holiday either a city break to barcelona or a week in a cottage somewhere in the UK so got that to look forward to. :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Sandy - great idea for the name change :thumbup:
> 
> Turkey - yay for AF!!
> 
> BabyD and Ali - fx for both of you!
> 
> Mells - yay great update! the 30th is less than two weeks away :happydance:
> 
> Sweetness - glad you're able to get in early :hugs:

Love your profile pic Em!!


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry I didn't write yesterday ladies.. I have had horrible all day sickness and was throwing up most of the night last night... calling my OB today to see what I can do..Ive even lost weight.

So the sonogram looked perfect, measured exactly 6w2d with a HB of 130. However, my HCG level was only at 16,700... she said it's a bit lower than she had hoped for... what could that mean? Something wrong again? I go in next Monday for my next sono and she said she isn't drawing blood at that point.


----------



## Sandy83

Babyd, hope you are feeling better soon. :hugs: Glad to hear yoursono and heartbeat were perfect. I'm sure everything is fine and just keeping a check on you and I'm sure nothing is wrong. Glad to hear you have another sono next week just to put your mind at ease. everything sounds perect :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd the Hcg isn't useful at this point. It just adds additional stress IMO. The u/s is what is important and you have a perfect healthy bean so no worries :)


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I totally agree with the other ladies. Congrats on your u/s and hearing the heart beat!!! Those two things are way more important than hcg levels at this point.


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, I don't think there is ever a time we don't have something to worry about. In this case, I think you should celebrate a perfect size, hub, and getting to see your bean!


----------



## Em260

Turkey16 said:


> Love your profile pic Em!!

Thank you!! ;)


----------



## L4hope

BabyD as I said on other thread I also agree the ultrasound is the most important thing at this point and it was great so keep focusing on that!

Mells so exciting you're getting close to transfer! Glad everything is going well. :)

Ali, thinking of you today. :hugs:

Sweetness hope your US helps reassure you today. 

Sandy, glad to hear you are enjoying the break and your hubby. :haha: A nice getaway sounds like a great idea!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies.. Sorry I have been MIA the past couple of days, just stressing about baby and having so much MS. I have good news though!!!! Baby is doing just fine! The sac is measuring at 15mm, the baby CRL is between 5-6mm and there is a HB! It was too tiny yet for my FS to measure the HB as his machine is not super sensitive, but he said it looked strong and was happy with everything. :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: I am so relieved!!!! 

Here is a picture of my tiny little gummy bear!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 17


----------



## alicatt

Sweet - how did your US go?

BabyD - your baby sounds to be right no tract, and I agree, hCG is not helpful at this stage, my FS didn't even test it today. So don't stress about it at all! :thumbup:

Mells - happy to hear everything is moving along YAY! :happydance:

AFM - well I'm on :cloud9: :headspin: LOL!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies.. Sorry I have been MIA the past couple of days, just stressing about baby and having so much MS. I have good news though!!!! Baby is doing just fine! The sac is measuring at 15mm, the baby CRL is between 5-6mm and there is a HB! It was too tiny yet for my FS to measure the HB as his machine is not super sensitive, but he said it looked strong and was happy with everything. :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: I am so relieved!!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of my tiny little gummy bear!

YAYAYAYAY!!!!! :happydance:

That is awesome news, Ali!


----------



## L4hope

So glad to hear your appt went well Ali!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I'm over the moon for you!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- yay congrats!!!! I'm sooooo happy

Ultrasound went great today measured 7+5 both babies look great!!


----------



## Turkey16

Fantastic news Ali!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Ali that is great news! How far is baby measuring now?

Sweet glad both babies are doing well! Yay!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- yay congrats!!!! I'm sooooo happy
> 
> Ultrasound went great today measured 7+5 both babies look great!!

Great news, Sweetness!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

yayy Ali!!! Ask about taking Zofran... I just ate my first bite of food in days that I haven't thrown up because I took a tab(dissolving) and it works so well.


----------



## Em260

Ali - great news!!

Sweetness - yay so happy you got to see them and everything is fine!


----------



## L4hope

Ali and sweet, glad you got to see your little ones doing well!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone! The baby was measuring between 6w 3-4d, I adjusted my ticker to show that. Hopefully we'll be able to measure the HB next week!
Seeing that flicker was amazing!!!

Sweet! glad everything went well for you today too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Ali that is awesome :)


----------



## MoBaby

alicatt said:


> Thanks everyone! The baby was measuring between 6w 3-4d, I adjusted my ticker to show that. Hopefully we'll be able to measure the HB next week!
> Seeing that flicker was amazing!!!
> 
> Sweet! glad everything went well for you today too!

When is your next scan?? I hope baby catches up and you hear that HB! :) I think the development thus far and your symptoms are a good sign.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! The baby was measuring between 6w 3-4d, I adjusted my ticker to show that. Hopefully we'll be able to measure the HB next week!
> Seeing that flicker was amazing!!!
> 
> Sweet! glad everything went well for you today too!
> 
> When is your next scan?? I hope baby catches up and you hear that HB! :) I think the development thus far and your symptoms are a good sign.Click to expand...

My FS isn't worried about it catching up, I guess when you are 40 and have NK cells it is expected that the baby will be a little slower to develop. The baby made appropriate growth from last week til this week. The flickering HB looked great, my FS watched it and said it looked perfect!
My next appt is Wednesday morning. Can't wait!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Forgot to say Another ultrasound in 2 weeks going to make it for a Friday so I will be 10 weeks. Them released to high risk perentanologist. They did see a small small asubchoranic bleed but should be gone in week 10. Re didn't seem concerned. So thats good.


----------



## MoBaby

Love your scan pic sweet!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- thanks!!! I'm excited. 

Will do personals tom have had nausea pretty bad lately so plan is to get caught up tomorrow


----------



## FirstTry

Nice pic, Sweet! I bet the nausea is twice as bad with two.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Ali!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: Soooo happy for you! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Anxiously

Beautiful pic Ali!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Ali, that is great news I'm so happy for you :wohoo:

Sweet, great news that all looks well and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Loving everyones scan pictures :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Great pic Sweetness!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, Sweet I'm truly over the moon happy for you both!!!! :yipee:

Lotus, how was homecoming? :huh:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- transfer is getting close!!!!so excited!

Ali-love your pic!! I'm soooooo happy everything turned out great 

First- love your pic as well! Your over halfway out of the first trimester! I can't wait til I'm 12 weeks. Hurrrrry

Em- happy 7 weeks!!!! Hope all is well

Baby- hope your feeling better so excited you saw a hb and everything turned out great!

Sandy- thanks I'm pretty excited. I feel better that I made it past what I did last time. I think that's a great sign lol. Your wtf appt will be here soon!

Anxiously- hope everything is going great!

Lotus- hope your enjoying DH at home!!!

Mo- hope how are you doing????


----------



## MoBaby

I'm doing fine; ready to get this show on the road. Come on AF!


----------



## Blue12

Glad to read everyone seems to be doing pretty well. I am still on Lupron. Cd1 should be any day now and then I'll be starting stims on cd2 Wahoo. It's very surreal I have to say since I've got so much else going on right now lol


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Ali, Sweet I'm truly over the moon happy for you both!!!! :yipee:
> 
> Lotus, how was homecoming? :huh:


Mells- Thanks for asking! It was amazing! We're currently driving across the country. As usual, we were a little too optimistic with regard to the drive time. We've had to drive approx 16 hours a day for the last two days and got very little sleep in hotels with our dogs. We're going to have to drive the same amount today to make it to VA in time to pick up the keys to our house. So... It's a bit crazy, but it will be over soon. :winkwink:


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. 

Ali, sweet, first and babyd congrats on your US and babies doing great. 

Mell glad you are getting close

How is everyone else doing? Xxxxx


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, Sweet I'm truly over the moon happy for you both!!!! :yipee:
> 
> Lotus, how was homecoming? :huh:
> 
> 
> Mells- Thanks for asking! It was amazing! We're currently driving across the country. As usual, we were a little too optimistic with regard to the drive time. We've had to drive approx 16 hours a day for the last two days and got very little sleep in hotels with our dogs. We're going to have to drive the same amount today to make it to VA in time to pick up the keys to our house. So... It's a bit crazy, but it will be over soon. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Drive safe Lotus!! Travelling across the country can be fun, but it is also difficult. I'm about to do it to go to Canada in a few weeks, 2 dogs and a pregnant lady :haha: 

So happy your DH is home with you, I bet that is making the drive seem a lot better!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- You are brave to make that trip! It's definitely an adventure! :haha:


----------



## Em260

Lotus - so glad you and DH are finally together!! I've driven across country and it can make for some really long days. Hope you get there soon! 

Mo - hope AF shows up soon! 

Blue - how exciting you're getting close to starting stims! the time flies once you start.


----------



## MoBaby

I've got 8.5 days lol... Expected on the 29th! I purchases 3 different brands of opks to make sure my timing is perfect for this fet! I may be a little crazy.. I may even ask for daily blood draws from cd10 lol :)


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, Sweet I'm truly over the moon happy for you both!!!! :yipee:
> 
> Lotus, how was homecoming? :huh:
> 
> 
> Mells- Thanks for asking! It was amazing! We're currently driving across the country. As usual, we were a little too optimistic with regard to the drive time. We've had to drive approx 16 hours a day for the last two days and got very little sleep in hotels with our dogs. We're going to have to drive the same amount today to make it to VA in time to pick up the keys to our house. So... It's a bit crazy, but it will be over soon. :winkwink:Click to expand...

And being with your DH makes it all the better! Good luck with the new house. This sounds crazy, but I love moving. Not the physical packing and unpacking part, but meeting new people and decorating a new house. It's fun!


----------



## alicatt

Mo, when I was doing IUI's they had me in for daily blood draws, so Tgey could catch the LH surge. If you can swing it then go for it! I know that with a FET it's a little different as they put the embryos back a little later. Are you going to take progesterone from ovulation onwards?
FX'd that this cycle goes well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Glad to read everyone seems to be doing pretty well. I am still on Lupron. Cd1 should be any day now and then I'll be starting stims on cd2 Wahoo. It's very surreal I have to say since I've got so much else going on right now lol

Interesting. I have been on BCP for a month and Lupron for a week... They told me to take last BCP tomorrow 6/21 but continue Lupron and that my cycle should start Monday but I wont stim until day 5 of my cycle is that not normal?


----------



## MoBaby

Ali yea but as far as lh goes they only have you come in when you have a positive test which worries me. Someone's I swear my surge starts before the opk detects it. This is why I want daily blood draws.

Progesterone will be started morning of transfer. At ovulation intake Hcg which forces the corpus luteum to make progesterone and a booster after 3 and 6 days. I think I want to ask about starting progesterone at ovulation though b/c I think I need it (or I could just inject 1 cc per night; I here a ton of pio :) and I know it's not long to hurt anything!).


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali yea but as far as lh goes they only have you come in when you have a positive test which worries me. Someone's I swear my surge starts before the opk detects it. This is why I want daily blood draws.
> 
> Progesterone will be started morning of transfer. At ovulation intake Hcg which forces the corpus luteum to make progesterone and a booster after 3 and 6 days. I think I want to ask about starting progesterone at ovulation though b/c I think I need it (or I could just inject 1 cc per night; I here a ton of pio :) and I know it's not long to hurt anything!).

I did a medicated FET and started PIO 5 days before transfer, to
prep my uterus. Maybe since you had a natural cycle you don't need it? I'm not sure about the timing of the hcg shot and your surge :shrug: One thing I did notice is that when doing OPK I often didn't get the surge until the afternoon pee. Apparently LH doesn't metabolize in urine until you've been up and moving for a while :shrug: not sure why? 

Sounds like your FS has everything under control! Sometimes you just have to trust them! Can't wait to see your BFP :)


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to read everyone seems to be doing pretty well. I am still on Lupron. Cd1 should be any day now and then I'll be starting stims on cd2 Wahoo. It's very surreal I have to say since I've got so much else going on right now lol
> 
> Interesting. I have been on BCP for a month and Lupron for a week... They told me to take last BCP tomorrow 6/21 but continue Lupron and that my cycle should start Monday but I wont stim until day 5 of my cycle is that not normal?Click to expand...

I will be continuing Lupron whole I use stims but a lower dose. I'm currently on a higher dose than most people have because I'm at a high risk of hyper stimulating. I've always started stims on cd2 or 3. But there are tons of protocols. When I did my iui cycle I started stims on cd5. Do they anticipate you will be a good responder?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes when I did the mediated one I started progesterone right after ovulation. In a natural cycle you. Ale your own progesterone and estrogen so it's truly not needed. I don't have a progesterone issue either according to my re so the Crinone is used the day of transfer onwards until Hcg reaches a certain point maybe 200? I can't remover exactly.

My last two ovulatiobs have been afternoon surges or later. One was around 3pm and the other was late in the evening. Maybe true about the metabolism in urine. What I wonder is about how dilute urine contributes to the lh test b/c I really don't want to not drink anything for several days while testing. So I think for sure I'm going to ask about blood draws and use the opks in conjunction. The Hcg is given once the corpus luteum is seen so it can trick it into making progesterone. I'm kinda nervous doing it this way but fs says its just as good pg rate.


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, sounds like things are going to be well underway for you very soon exciting!!! :wohoo: You are well over due your forever baby so Fx'd this one is for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

Thought af would be here today. Hopefully here tomorrow or Sunday at the latest. I've been on Lupron now for 10 days. Can't remember how many days for my last cycles


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Mo, sounds like things are going to be well underway for you very soon exciting!!! :wohoo: You are well over due your forever baby so Fx'd this one is for you :hugs: xx

I second that! Mo your protocol sounds perfect. I'm glad you and your FS have decided to give the FET a final try. :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to read everyone seems to be doing pretty well. I am still on Lupron. Cd1 should be any day now and then I'll be starting stims on cd2 Wahoo. It's very surreal I have to say since I've got so much else going on right now lol
> 
> Interesting. I have been on BCP for a month and Lupron for a week... They told me to take last BCP tomorrow 6/21 but continue Lupron and that my cycle should start Monday but I wont stim until day 5 of my cycle is that not normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I will be continuing Lupron whole I use stims but a lower dose. I'm currently on a higher dose than most people have because I'm at a high risk of hyper stimulating. I've always started stims on cd2 or 3. But there are tons of protocols. When I did my iui cycle I started stims on cd5. Do they anticipate you will be a good responder?Click to expand...

Maybe they didn't say... We dont have any fertility issue other than my tubes are 1/3 the length of an average tube 3CM each :dohh: My last unmedicated cycle that they monitored I had 19 potential follies so maybe that is why I will remain on Lupron as well during stims. I am on 10 right now and decrease to 5 when I start stims. which will continue until my triggers.


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to read everyone seems to be doing pretty well. I am still on Lupron. Cd1 should be any day now and then I'll be starting stims on cd2 Wahoo. It's very surreal I have to say since I've got so much else going on right now lol
> 
> Interesting. I have been on BCP for a month and Lupron for a week... They told me to take last BCP tomorrow 6/21 but continue Lupron and that my cycle should start Monday but I wont stim until day 5 of my cycle is that not normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I will be continuing Lupron whole I use stims but a lower dose. I'm currently on a higher dose than most people have because I'm at a high risk of hyper stimulating. I've always started stims on cd2 or 3. But there are tons of protocols. When I did my iui cycle I started stims on cd5. Do they anticipate you will be a good responder?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they didn't say... We dont have any fertility issue other than my tubes are 1/3 the length of an average tube 3CM each :dohh: My last unmedicated cycle that they monitored I had 19 potential follies so maybe that is why I will remain on Lupron as well during stims. I am on 10 right now and decrease to 5 when I start stims. which will continue until my triggers.Click to expand...


19 is a good number. I usually have 36. I take 20 Lupron and then decrease it to 10. More is not always better though in my experience.


----------



## Turkey16

When you guys say "possible follicles" you mean antral follicles, right? I just had my Day 3 bloodwork/ultrasound done for this estrogen priming protocol, and I had 10. The doc said that was good, but you guys seem to have SO many more. Should I be concerned? All in all I was pretty content with my results, but maybe they need to be run by you guys (Paging Dr. Ali!). Can you take a look and let me know what you think? Keep in mind I'm 40...pretty sure the FSH is good, but no idea what I'm even looking for as far as E2. 


BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 36.0
HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
FSH Level: 6.69
LH Level: 2.10
P4 Level: 

My hysteroscopy is Thursday, then I go back in Friday morning to check for ovulation...so excited to find out because between NEVER getting pregnant accidentally in all my years of DTD, and all these fertility interventions I'm definitely not confident that everything is functioning correctly down there ya know?? I think if they do detect ovulation I begin taking estrace not long after...so excited to be getting started!!! Thanks gals!!


----------



## MoBaby

I think your labs look good. E2 is under 50; fsh not elevated. LH is low. The follicle count is what it is. With epp some more should pop up. I usually have more than 20 and had 41 last time they checked. Your age is why the count is lower than average but not for your age if that makes any sense.


----------



## Blue12

Turkey16 said:


> When you guys say "possible follicles" you mean antral follicles, right? I just had my Day 3 bloodwork/ultrasound done for this estrogen priming protocol, and I had 10. The doc said that was good, but you guys seem to have SO many more. Should I be concerned? All in all I was pretty content with my results, but maybe they need to be run by you guys (Paging Dr. Ali!). Can you take a look and let me know what you think? Keep in mind I'm 40...pretty sure the FSH is good, but no idea what I'm even looking for as far as E2.
> 
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 36.0
> HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
> FSH Level: 6.69
> LH Level: 2.10
> P4 Level:
> 
> My hysteroscopy is Thursday, then I go back in Friday morning to check for ovulation...so excited to find out because between NEVER getting pregnant accidentally in all my years of DTD, and all these fertility interventions I'm definitely not confident that everything is functioning correctly down there ya know?? I think if they do detect ovulation I begin taking estrace not long after...so excited to be getting started!!! Thanks gals!!

Yes antral follicle count. My count is high due to age and that I have pcos. My first cycle I had 46. But I overstimulated and it ruined the quality of my eggs. Less of better quality is what's best.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> When you guys say "possible follicles" you mean antral follicles, right? I just had my Day 3 bloodwork/ultrasound done for this estrogen priming protocol, and I had 10. The doc said that was good, but you guys seem to have SO many more. Should I be concerned? All in all I was pretty content with my results, but maybe they need to be run by you guys (Paging Dr. Ali!). Can you take a look and let me know what you think? Keep in mind I'm 40...pretty sure the FSH is good, but no idea what I'm even looking for as far as E2.
> 
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 36.0
> HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
> FSH Level: 6.69
> LH Level: 2.10
> P4 Level:
> 
> My hysteroscopy is Thursday, then I go back in Friday morning to check for ovulation...so excited to find out because between NEVER getting pregnant accidentally in all my years of DTD, and all these fertility interventions I'm definitely not confident that everything is functioning correctly down there ya know?? I think if they do detect ovulation I begin taking estrace not long after...so excited to be getting started!!! Thanks gals!!

Turkey.. I agree with the other ladies. your labs are great, and I wouldn't worry about your Antral follicle count, my FS prefers to use the AMH level instead. I asked once why he didn't count my Antral follicles and he said, because you have plenty and AMH is a better predictor of how your cycle will go. 

I'm so confused as to where you are in your cycle, are you stimming yet? Usually you take estrogen before ovulation and progesterone after? I'm not familiar with the EPP though so I could be totally off base.


----------



## MoBaby

With epp you start estrace the cycle before stims just after ovulation.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> With epp you start estrace the cycle before stims just after ovulation.

Interesting! Did not know that! Who benefits from this protocol?


----------



## Turkey16

The doc went thru the whole thing with us and with the EPP you start the estrace a week or so (I think) after ovulation which somehow fools the brain into not producing (or releasing? Or something?) its own FSH so that once you get your period you start stimming and the stims will do the work instead of your brain...so lots of follicles, or something. That was my basic understanding. Even though I responded well on the microdose Lupron protocol, doc feels this is the way to get the most follies, and then with the CCS testing, have the best chance of getting some chromosomally normal embryos to transfer.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> With epp you start estrace the cycle before stims just after ovulation.
> 
> Interesting! Did not know that! Who benefits from this protocol?Click to expand...

Poor responders and old bags like me I hope!


----------



## MoBaby

I think this is what my new re will put me on though and I'm not old or poor responder lol.... EPP antagonist b/c it takes 2 months and he wanted to get as many as possible. It was for the same reason to do screening on the embryos and have plenty to do that with :)


----------



## alicatt

Turkey! You aren't any older than I am! I'm 40, will be 41 in the fall. I'll be 41 when this baby is born :wacko: We can do it! 

I finally made blueberry week! YAY!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey! You aren't any older than I am! I'm 40, will be 41 in the fall. I'll be 41 when this baby is born :wacko: We can do it!
> 
> I finally made blueberry week! YAY!

I know! Trust me, mentally I feel about 12...it's just in the reproductive world they treat me like I'm 90!!! The ironic part is 40 years ago my 41 year old mom had me, and 39 years ago, my 42 year old MIL had DH. And without a care in the world! Of course we can do it!!! 

Blueberries are downright adorable!! Good for you!!! xoxo


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> I think this is what my new re will put me on though and I'm not old or poor responder lol.... EPP antagonist b/c it takes 2 months and he wanted to get as many as possible. It was for the same reason to do screening on the embryos and have plenty to do that with :)

Mo...what kind of testing are you gonna do??


----------



## MoBaby

Idk... I'm doing the fet first. Hopefully I won't need any more testing! I just had my fsh, lh, progesterone, amh, thyroid, e2 and prolactin checked which was for ivf at the new clinic and all was normal. I also had a recurrent pg loss panel and generic testing but haven't heard about them.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Idk... I'm doing the fet first. Hopefully I won't need any more testing! I just had my fsh, lh, progesterone, amh, thyroid, e2 and prolactin checked which was for ivf at the new clinic and all was normal. I also had a recurrent pg loss panel and generic testing but haven't heard about them.

Good grief!! I totally wasn't thinking about your old doc FET! That's right! Sounds like you have covered your bases for sure!!! Very exciting!


----------



## Mells54

Ladies, just got the call, donor triggers tonight...ER on Monday! I'm so excited!


----------



## Turkey16

Mells!!! Wonderful news....WOOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## Blue12

Melis that is so exciting!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Mells that is fantastic! So with a 5 day transfer you'll be PUPO this time next week!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

&#55357;&#56397;yay Mells!


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells that is fantastic! So with a 5 day transfer you'll be PUPO this time next week!!! :happydance:

Ali, I know...I can't believe it! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Mells that is fantastic! So with a 5 day transfer you'll be PUPO this time next week!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ali, I know...I can't believe it! :happydance:Click to expand...

This is so very exciting! I can't wait for updates! I wonder how many eggs you'll get? Embryos? Amazing!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Ladies, just got the call, donor triggers tonight...ER on Monday! I'm so excited!

Congrats, Mells!!! Have they told you how many follies she has? Or how many look mature?

AFM, brown spotting tonight. I'm trying not to have a meltdown.


----------



## alicatt

First.. don't stress it is probably nothing, it's brown right? Means old blood. Just call the FS on Monday and see if you can get an ultrasound.


----------



## MoBaby

First your scan pic looks fantastic in the avatar :) Brown spotting is okay. Maybe just left over from the red you had the other day? I agree with Ali. Call the FS Monday. Rest up tomorrow.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First your scan pic looks fantastic in the avatar :) Brown spotting is okay. Maybe just left over from the red you had the other day? I agree with Ali. Call the FS Monday. Rest up tomorrow.

Thanks, Mo and Ali.

I've decided to just stay in bed tonight. I have to drive/ride in the car for 8+ hours tomorrow. Hopefully, the spotting will be gone by then.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey has anyone else that was on Lupron had issues with eating? I am starving and I eat like 2 bites and I am stuffed and totally uninterested in eating... It's getting annoying dishing a plate and wasting it!

I went and got my favorite food in the world tonight (pho) Vietnamese soup and the entire bowl still full.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Hey has anyone else that was on Lupron had issues with eating? I am starving and I eat like 2 bites and I am stuffed and totally uninterested in eating... It's getting annoying dishing a plate and wasting it!
> 
> I went and got my favorite food in the world tonight (pho) Vietnamese soup and the entire bowl still full.

I don't recall that with Lupron but I have that problem all the time now! I'm starved but have a few bites and I'm full :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone else that was on Lupron had issues with eating? I am starving and I eat like 2 bites and I am stuffed and totally uninterested in eating... It's getting annoying dishing a plate and wasting it!
> 
> I went and got my favorite food in the world tonight (pho) Vietnamese soup and the entire bowl still full.
> 
> I don't recall that with Lupron but I have that problem all the time now! I'm starved but have a few bites and I'm full :shrug:Click to expand...

Well then I would like that problem to lift till I get a bfp hah.


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, just got the call, donor triggers tonight...ER on Monday! I'm so excited!
> 
> Congrats, Mells!!! Have they told you how many follies she has? Or how many look mature?
> 
> AFM, brown spotting tonight. I'm trying not to have a meltdown.Click to expand...

First, donor has about 18-20 follicles and they are thinking we will get 8-15 mature.
I agree with the others brown is usually nothing but old blood. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, just got the call, donor triggers tonight...ER on Monday! I'm so excited!
> 
> Congrats, Mells!!! Have they told you how many follies she has? Or how many look mature?
> 
> AFM, brown spotting tonight. I'm trying not to have a meltdown.Click to expand...
> 
> First, donor has about 18-20 follicles and they are thinking we will get 8-15 mature.
> I agree with the others brown is usually nothing but old blood. :hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds great. Good luck Monday!

AFM, I'm past the initial reaction and I'm assuming everything is fine.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Mells!! GL!


----------



## Em260

Turkey - I agree your levels look great. Don't worry about antral follicles. The most I ever had was 11. I know it's hard but try not to compare yourself to others. I did that the first cycle and it drove me crazy. I never even got that many eggs at retrieval, 8 first time and 9 the second, but it still worked out for me. Quality over quantity all the way!!

Mells - yayy :happydance: I'm so excited for you!! 

First - sorry about the spotting :hugs: Hopefully it's stopped by now and maybe the car ride today will be good since you'll be sitting for 8 hours and forced to rest. 

Brandy - I've never taken Lupron but I hope you get your appetite back. Yumm a big bowl of Pho should never go uneaten!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey16 said:


> When you guys say "possible follicles" you mean antral follicles, right? I just had my Day 3 bloodwork/ultrasound done for this estrogen priming protocol, and I had 10.

Turkey, 10 antral follicles sounds pretty good to me at 40! I'm 34 and I've only got 6 the last time they checked. Still managed to get 14 mature eggs outta me :) Though I'm not sure if the quantity had compromised the quality back then...


----------



## Anxiously

Mells GL for transfer on Monday!


----------



## L4hope

Mells. So exciting! Will they call you Monday to update how retrieval went and how many eggs they get? Guess then they need a sample from dh right? You're almost there!!

Sweet, hope you're feeling better and your car ride goes smoothly. 

Turkey I think you're absolutely fine. My Antral count wasn't that high either maybe about 12. Some of us just take a little more effort and work before the docs figure out our magic protocol that's going to work!


----------



## BabyD225

I'm hoping someone can offer some insight for me... I switched to climara estrogen patches because i wasn't keeping the pills down... but when i looked it up it says do not take while pregnant because of birth defects... why would my doctor put me on it. Also, i'm not getting the patches until tonight... do I skip all my pills today and put the patches on tonight or not? My RE office is closed and the pharmacist doesn't know the answer.


----------



## Turkey16

BabyD225 said:


> I'm hoping someone can offer some insight for me... I switched to climara estrogen patches because i wasn't keeping the pills down... but when i looked it up it says do not take while pregnant because of birth defects... why would my doctor put me on it. Also, i'm not getting the patches until tonight... do I skip all my pills today and put the patches on tonight or not? My RE office is closed and the pharmacist doesn't know the answer.

Yikes. That's kind of alarming. I'm with you though...why would doc prescribe something that causes birth defects?? That doesn't make sense. My inclination is to trust my RE, but that sounds dicey when you see "may cause birth defects" right there in writing. Ugh. If it were me, and please know I have no medical know-how, but I would probably try to take the pills today and then contact your RE tomorrow. If you can't get a definite answer about what to do, I'd play it safe with the pills. Just my opinion...hope it helps.


----------



## Blue12

I think even Lupron says something like that. I'm sure it's fine. But waiting a day for an answer doesn't hurt either.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD - I don't think that birth defects are an issue for us. We are taking the estrogen to replace the estrogen that we don't have due to the lack of the corpus luteum. You are better off taking the supplement, then not having the estrogen. Besides I don't think we take it for long. I asked my FS how much longer and they said I would probably stop taking it next week! (8 weeks or so). They said I'd be stopping the progesterone around 10 weeks too! I think it all depends on how your placenta is looking. My FS said mine looked pretty good last week :shrug: 

I wish I had more information for you! I've never been this far :wacko: and so this is all new to me! It is a pretty exciting place to be though!:thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd I wouldnt worry about it too much. The oral tablets carry the same warning. It's the same med just the delivery method is different if that makes any sense. My dr uses vivlle patches which are the same as what you are going to be using. Also just think your body isn't making its own just yet so you naturally need it and if you don't use it you could potentially miscarry. I think the risk of defects is very very small (probably less than 0.5%).


----------



## ~Brandy~

I think everything has a disclosure on it to not use while Pregnant. I wouldnt imagine a doctor would give you something unsafe when ttc'ing ;)


----------



## Mells54

L4hope said:


> Mells. So exciting! Will they call you Monday to update how retrieval went and how many eggs they get? Guess then they need a sample from dh right? You're almost there!!
> 
> Sweet, hope you're feeling better and your car ride goes smoothly.
> 
> Turkey I think you're absolutely fine. My Antral count wasn't that high either maybe about 12. Some of us just take a little more effort and work before the docs figure out our magic protocol that's going to work!

L4, yes they should call tomorrow and let me know, and I have directions to call Tuesday for fertilization report. DH is gone this time around, and so we have a sample on ice. :haha:


----------



## Anxiously

AF is here! Time to get this Viagra show on the road! :) u/s scheduled for Jul 5


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend :hugs:

BabyD, hope you got sorted over the weekend with your dilemma, sounds like the ladies gave you some good advice with what to do but i agree that most things come with a warning and it's hard not to worry but the FS is a specialist for a reason and wouldn't do anything to harm you or your baby! :hugs:

Mells, Hope you get a call today to see how many eggs they got. It's so exciting!!! :wohoo:

Anx, great news AF showed her ugly head. lets get this show on the road :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Have we got any appt's or anything happening this week for anyone. Sorry if you have already posted this just trying to keep on track with how everyone is doing :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> AF is here! Time to get this Viagra show on the road! :) u/s scheduled for Jul 5

Nice!!!! Great feeling, right?? Give me the rundown on your protocol ANXIOUSLY...you & I will probably be cycle buddies. Hurray!


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend :hugs:
> 
> BabyD, hope you got sorted over the weekend with your dilemma, sounds like the ladies gave you some good advice with what to do but i agree that most things come with a warning and it's hard not to worry but the FS is a specialist for a reason and wouldn't do anything to harm you or your baby! :hugs:
> 
> Mells, Hope you get a call today to see how many eggs they got. It's so exciting!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Anx, great news AF showed her ugly head. lets get this show on the road :happydance:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well. Have we got any appt's or anything happening this week for anyone. Sorry if you have already posted this just trying to keep on track with how everyone is doing :hugs: xx

Hey Sandy!! Is your "WTF" appt. today? I really hope it goes well and that you get some answers, or at least a path forward that you're psyched about. You have some good karma coming your way with having made such an amazing donation to further our cause during your last cycle. I still think about how awesome that was A LOT. 

As for appointments, I have a hysteroscopy Thursday, and BW to check for ovulation on Friday. Ultimately not all that exciting, but I am over the moon!! Can't wait! 

Good Luck today!!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Unfortunately my WTF appt isn't till 24th July so another 4 weeks yet but I'm actually enjoying the break from the ttc process as when you are doing a cycle it seems like your whole world revolves around it so nice to have a break :hugs:

It is exciting to have things going on this week as it means your another step closer to getting you cycle underway. Are you doing a Fresh or FET cycle? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hi sandy :)

26 days until transfer for me (if AF and ovulation cooperatess!!) Yay! :)


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Turkey, Unfortunately my WTF appt isn't till 24th July so another 4 weeks yet but I'm actually enjoying the break from the ttc process as when you are doing a cycle it seems like your whole world revolves around it so nice to have a break :hugs:
> 
> It is exciting to have things going on this week as it means your another step closer to getting you cycle underway. Are you doing a Fresh or FET cycle? xx

Oh that's right!!! I remember you saying you had to wait 6 weeks...well it sounds like you have the right attitude, but the waiting is just soooooo tedious sometimes. We took a break this past fall, a good 6 month break, and as terrifying as it was (I turned 40 over this break mind you!) it was sooooo necessary, and when I truly "let things go", it was lovely. I knew we'd be getting "back on the horse" once spring rolled around, and despite the age issue, I used the time to just get back to normal and like I said, it was lovely. You should enjoy the "time off", let yourself recharge, and it'll be July 24th before you know it!!


----------



## Turkey16

Oh, and I'm doing a fresh cycle. No frosties from the first time around! Going from microdose Lupron protocol to Estrogen Priming Protocol. Hoping to get lots of good follies that make it to blast so we can do CCS testing and hopefully transfer a keeper (or two!!!). That's it in a nutshell. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, it seems like you have a good plan in place. I've never had any frosties either, but I hoping for some this time around.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Turkey, it seems like you have a good plan in place. I've never had any frosties either, but I hoping for some this time around.

Here is hoping that you both get some frosties!!! With my first IVF I didn't have any either, but with tweaking my cycle and adding in Acupuncture I was able to get 4 the second IVF. So hopefully with Turkey's EPP protocol and Mell's DE's you should have a much better chance! :dust: Can't wait to see how your cycles go!! 

Mells.. have you gotten a report from your FS about the ER? :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

18 eggs retrieved. I'll have a full fertilization report tomorrow morning! I'm on scheduled for a Saturday transfer!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Melis. That's fantastic. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> 18 eggs retrieved. I'll have a full fertilization report tomorrow morning! I'm on scheduled for a Saturday transfer!!!! :happydance:

What a great report!!! 18 eggs, amazing! I bet you are on :cloud9: Have you been able to contact DH yet? :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 18 eggs retrieved. I'll have a full fertilization report tomorrow morning! I'm on scheduled for a Saturday transfer!!!! :happydance:
> 
> What a great report!!! 18 eggs, amazing! I bet you are on :cloud9: Have you been able to contact DH yet? :happydance: :wohoo:Click to expand...

I'm so excited, especially know they are good quality eggs! Oh to be young and fertile!!!! :haha:
I sent DH a message, but since its night there, he probably won't get it until later this evening my time. :dohh:


----------



## Em260

Mells - yayyy!! :yipee: Congrats!! Can't wait to hear the fert report!!


----------



## L4hope

Mells that's an awesome ER report! Can't wait for your fert report tomorrow!! Hopefully you'll get to talk to dh. Yay!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> 18 eggs retrieved. I'll have a full fertilization report tomorrow morning! I'm on scheduled for a Saturday transfer!!!! :happydance:

Yay, Mells!!!! Soooo excited for you! :wohoo: 18 eggs is AMAZING!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay mells!! Congrats!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells that's exciting!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Great number mells!


----------



## Mells54

I got to talk to DH tonight and he is very excited. We are off to a good start, now I'm anxious to get the fertility report.


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, thats great news :wohoo: I'm so excited for you as you say its a good start this could be your forever baby!!!!! Looking forward to hearing your fert report today :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> I got to talk to DH tonight and he is very excited. We are off to a good start, now I'm anxious to get the fertility report.

A GREAT start indeed Mells!! Can't wait to hear your report!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey16 said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> AF is here! Time to get this Viagra show on the road! :) u/s scheduled for Jul 5
> 
> Nice!!!! Great feeling, right?? Give me the rundown on your protocol ANXIOUSLY...you & I will probably be cycle buddies. Hurray!Click to expand...

Well I won't be doing anything fancy this cycle. Just going to monitor my lining and see if the Viagra worked. But I'm playing with the thought of doing an IUI if u/s at CD13 shows good lining and follicles. Won't want to waste a good environment :)

Speaking of lining, I really think that the raspberry leaf tea worked. I'm actually "enjoying" a 2nd day of full flow - never happened before since D&C! Could be the acupuncture too - this new TCM physician uses electrical currents with the acupuncture. Maybe that woke up my sleepy uterus? :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, sounds like a plan as you say why waste a good environment it can't harm 

I do believe the RRL tea does work but also think your acupunture will be helping also. things are sounding good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> AF is here! Time to get this Viagra show on the road! :) u/s scheduled for Jul 5
> 
> Nice!!!! Great feeling, right?? Give me the rundown on your protocol ANXIOUSLY...you & I will probably be cycle buddies. Hurray!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I won't be doing anything fancy this cycle. Just going to monitor my lining and see if the Viagra worked. But I'm playing with the thought of doing an IUI if u/s at CD13 shows good lining and follicles. Won't want to waste a good environment :)
> 
> Speaking of lining, I really think that the raspberry leaf tea worked. I'm actually "enjoying" a 2nd day of full flow - never happened before since D&C! Could be the acupuncture too - this new TCM physician uses electrical currents with the acupuncture. Maybe that woke up my sleepy uterus? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes, my acupuncturist used the electrical currents to help get blood flow to my uterus and ovaries, my lining was too thick that cycle! :wacko: That was the cycle it was 19mm! EEK! I doubt yours will grow that much, it was like mine went a little haywire! LOL. We didn't do that for my FET, just normal acupuncture, and we had much better results for me!


----------



## Anxiously

Lol ali, you have given me hope!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Lol ali, you have given me hope!

Glad I could help! I have heard that viagara can improve blood flow to the uterus and thicken the lining, hopefully between that, the tea and your acupuncture you are going to have a rockin' uterus! :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

10 of 18 fertilized! Now let's hope they grow!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> 10 of 18 fertilized! Now let's hope they grow!

I was just thinking about you. That's an awesome report! Fingers crossed that they grow and thrive.


----------



## L4hope

Grow embies grow!!! Great news Mells!


----------



## Mells54

Of course the worry never ends...now I'm scared they won't grow. I would love some to freeze this go round!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells: how many do you want to transfer this time?


----------



## Blue12

That's great news Melis. What a great number. In sure too that all 18 weren't mature which explains why not all of them fertilized


----------



## Sandy83

great fert report mells :happydance: now grow embies grow!!!

Ladies question for you who have had a previous failed cycle. Well last night felt like i was getting a water infection (TMI alert) felt like my bladder was constantly full and when i pee'd very little came out and slight burning sensation. This went on for about 12 hours haven't slept much in the last 4/5 days also. Been so so tired today and slight nausea feeling today but kept well hydrated and now my stomach has bloated and is quite solid like after transfer. Not sure what is going on going to ring the clinic in the morning but wondering if any of you ladies can shed any light on this. :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

It sounds like ohss or a bladder infection


----------



## Sandy83

Well i was at risk of OHSS during IVF but never got bad but i thought the OHSS symptons subside once IVF has failed xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Well i was at risk of OHSS during IVF but never got bad but i thought the OHSS symptons subside once IVF has failed xx

Yes it does.

I'd go see your regular Dr sounds unrelated to your IVF cycle, sounds like a urinary tract infection to me


----------



## alicatt

Mells! Great report! I'm sure with 10 feetilized embryos at least 4-5 will make it to blast, so I think you should be fine! The eggs are top quality so it might even be higher :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

First, we will probably only transfer 2. My RE said they usually don't transfer more with donor eggs since the quality is usually so good. I'll know more on transfer day.

Sandy, sounds like when I had a kidney stone...so painful down there and always feels like you have to pee real bad with little results.

Ali, I hope you are right and we have some to freeze. That will relieve some of my anxiety if this doesn't work the first time.


----------



## Em260

Mells - yay!! :happydance: 10 embryos is excellent!!!

Sandy - it sounds like a urinary tract infection. You should get it checked you don't want to end up with a kidney infection. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Mells I was thinking of you when I logged on and couldnt wait to hear. I am sure you will have plenty frosties.


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy, sounds like a urinary tract infection to me too. It needs to be checked out asap and the doc will probably give you antibiotics. I used to get that once every few months but it has stopped since I started taking cranberry pills daily.

Mells, 10 fertilised is great news! Will they all be taken to 5-day blast?


----------



## Mells54

Anxiously, yes my transfer is a 5 day on Saturday.

Brandy, thanks for thinking of me. I've been so stressed today waiting for my call back.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Anxiously, yes my transfer is a 5 day on Saturday.
> 
> Brandy, thanks for thinking of me. I've been so stressed today waiting for my call back.

Everything will work out just fine :) I wont ever tell anyone to not stress out thats for sure because I couldnt take my own advice LOL.

I have seriously had to find other things to keep me busy to get my mind off of this whole invetro thing boy it's torture. The whole TTC process is horrid. They need to make a reality show about it.

Anyway I am not a game person but I have began to submerge myself in facebook game just to create a distraction for me lol. If I am not at work I am thinking of TTC 24/7 uggh!!!


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Anxiously, yes my transfer is a 5 day on Saturday.
> 
> Brandy, thanks for thinking of me. I've been so stressed today waiting for my call back.
> 
> Everything will work out just fine :) I wont ever tell anyone to not stress out thats for sure because I couldnt take my own advice LOL.
> 
> I have seriously had to find other things to keep me busy to get my mind off of this whole invetro thing boy it's torture. The whole TTC process is horrid. They need to make a reality show about it.
> 
> Anyway I am not a game person but I have began to submerge myself in facebook game just to create a distraction for me lol. If I am not at work I am thinking of TTC 24/7 uggh!!!Click to expand...


I have thought about a reality show for fertility too - I would be the number one fan and so addicted too - thank goodness for bnb right.

I went for baseline scan today on cd3 - and will be starting stims on Thursday - cd 5 - and next scan on cd 8 - sunday. I am feeling a bit nervous about my response and how many follies I get because I got ohss on such a low dose for my first cycle. Then they significantly reduced my dose for my second cycle - and I had my daughter. and now they are planning on keeping me on my same dose as the second cycle - except that cycle was 3 years ago - and while my amh hasn't changed much I just hope I get something to work with. 

I also got a bit of that overwhelming feeling being at the clinic today. They have this massive chart showing the development from cd 1 - implantation - and it honestly is so surreal that these tiny little balls of cells become people lol. And even though I have my daughter and people make babies on their own everyday is still amazes me (and sometimes in a scary way lol)


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Anxiously, yes my transfer is a 5 day on Saturday.
> 
> Brandy, thanks for thinking of me. I've been so stressed today waiting for my call back.

Holy Mackeral Mells! This is some exciting stuff!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Well I rang the clinic and they said that since I've increased my intake of fluids and no longer having water infection symptons and going to the toilet regular that they are not concerned about a UTI. They have advised that due to having 41 follicles during IVF that my stomach could be bloated due to my body trying to ovulate naturally and should be nothing to worry about. They also said that due to the bleed after the failed cycle being quite light that it could be I'm due a heavier bleed. 

They have reassured me that if after the weekend i am still concerned to come in and they will check with a scan and take bloods to confirm everything is fine but also said if at any point i don't feel well at all to call them. 

I am happy with the advice they have given and feel like im ovulating so make sense but glad to know they will see me if i want to put my mind at rest. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ali good luck with your scan today :)
Sandy glad you are feeling better!

Afm: I've never been more excited to see some spotting! Af is due in 3 days but may make an early appearance which is just fine with me! Then it's just about 20 days after that!


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, good luck for Scan :hugs:

Mo, So exciting!!!! :wohoo: not long for you now xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, glad you are feeling better.

Mo, you will be on the baby train before too long!!!!!!!

Ali, good luck today...can't wait to see some us pics.

AFM, just waiting until Saturday. Debating whether I should call and check on my embies. I'll probably wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy83

I would wait til tomorrow Mells, as technically that would be when you would normally receive a phone call to see if it was going to be a 3 or 5 day transfer :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Mells: I was asking how many you will transfer because my clinic recommends only one with DE, because they are more likely to stick. So, two is probably more than enough. Are you okay with twins?


----------



## alicatt

Looks like I'll be hanging around with you ladies a little longer..
I just got back from my Dr appt, and the baby didn't grow at all from last week and there was no HB. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Looks like I'll be hanging around with you ladies a little longer..
> I just got back from my Dr appt, and the baby didn't grow at all from last week and there was no HB. :cry::cry::cry:

Oh my god Ali. I'm stunned. I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say...I'm so, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali soo sorry! What is the plan? Will you have d/c to see if anything went wrong? Soo sorry you are going through this :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali soo sorry! What is the plan? Will you have d/c to see if anything went wrong? Soo sorry you are going through this :(

Yes, D&C tomorrow morning with genetic testing. Probably a chromosomal issue, but we need to know before we do anything else. I have 2 frosties, and my FS is recommending testing them for chromosomal issues, apparently they just started doing this in the past few months. Or maybe we see where my bloods are and do another full IVF? I'm almost 41 now, so my hormones may not be as good as they were last fall. Right now I'm not sure what I want to do. Just get through the next few days I guess :cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- so so sorry to hear that. Like I said earlier I will be keeping you in my prayers. It's def not fair.


----------



## MoBaby

:( soo sorry again. Yes get through the next few days. Testing the others is good but what you can do is another full ivf cycle and add those frosties in and test the bunch. This is a lot to take in. Soo sorry :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> :( soo sorry again. Yes get through the next few days. Testing the others is good but what you can do is another full ivf cycle and add those frosties in and test the bunch. This is a lot to take in. Soo sorry :(

Yes, I thought about that, and maybe we can do that? They would defrost them and test, then do a 6 day transfer. I'm not sure when they test them during a fresh cycle? :shrug: I guess I have to take a few months off, and see where we are at once I've had a period or 2?


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> :( soo sorry again. Yes get through the next few days. Testing the others is good but what you can do is another full ivf cycle and add those frosties in and test the bunch. This is a lot to take in. Soo sorry :(
> 
> Yes, I thought about that, and maybe we can do that? They would defrost them and test, then do a 6 day transfer. I'm not sure when they test them during a fresh cycle? :shrug: I guess I have to take a few months off, and see where we are at once I've had a period or 2?Click to expand...

Coming off the same situation, I can tell you you'll have to get BW weekly til your HCG zeroes out. I got the go ahead once I got my next period, but with this EPP I'll actually have had 2 periods before I start stimming. Just get through the next few days, and know we're all here for you whatever it is you need...virtual hugs, info, people to vent to...whatever.


----------



## Mells54

Ali, my heart is truly breaking for you. I think it's good to focus on the next few days and then the long term. I'm here if you need to talk. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> Mells: I was asking how many you will transfer because my clinic recommends only one with DE, because they are more likely to stick. So, two is probably more than enough. Are you okay with twins?

First, when we first talked to RE about DE, my DH said so can we put 3 or 4 back and I thought RE was going to drop. He said no way, two tops bc the quality is usually so good and I don't have any lining issues. Yes, we would love to have twins and for years whenever I dream that we have kids, there always triplets!


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> :( soo sorry again. Yes get through the next few days. Testing the others is good but what you can do is another full ivf cycle and add those frosties in and test the bunch. This is a lot to take in. Soo sorry :(
> 
> Yes, I thought about that, and maybe we can do that? They would defrost them and test, then do a 6 day transfer. I'm not sure when they test them during a fresh cycle? :shrug: I guess I have to take a few months off, and see where we are at once I've had a period or 2?Click to expand...

Ali, will they be able to tell if its a sperm or egg that caused the abnormality? Just not sure how the testing goes and whether you could switch donors if that might be the cause. There are so many things they can look for, your turn will come...I'm sure of it. :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

I just wanted to pop back in. First, Ali, I am so very sorry to hear your news. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

I've been taking a break from bnb and feel ready to come back. Dh and I are visiting our parents up north (Wisconsin and Michigan) and enjoying our summer break. We have decided to skip another FET at the moment and do another full ivf cycle in Sept/Oct. I will start my BC with my Aug cycle and baseline/stims will start Sept 23.


----------



## L4hope

Oh Ali I'm so so sorry! It's one of the hardest things to go through. :hugs: You have lots of support here and others who can relate. I wish I had words to make you feel better but there truly are no words for this loss. I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Ali, so sorry to hear your news.:cry: Have been stalking all you ladies while we wait for our next cycle.


----------



## holdontohope

Ali I am so sorry :hug: I can't imagine what you are feeling rite now. Life just doesn't make since sometimes. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Lucie73821 said:


> I just wanted to pop back in. First, Ali, I am so very sorry to hear your news. :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> I've been taking a break from bnb and feel ready to come back. Dh and I are visiting our parents up north (Wisconsin and Michigan) and enjoying our summer break. We have decided to skip another FET at the moment and do another full ivf cycle in Sept/Oct. I will start my BC with my Aug cycle and baseline/stims will start Sept 23.

Hi Lucie...welcome back! Glad you are feeling good!


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, I'm so so sorry. Wish there was something I could say to make things better. We are all here for you and thinking of you at this hard time :hug: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh Ali! I am so sorry! My heart is breaking for you. Honestly, I burst into tears. It is just not fair. Sending you tons of &#10084; and :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh my I am sooo sorry ali that is heartbreaking :( When I mc'd it almost destroyed me emotionally I hope you have all the support you need offline and on.


----------



## Anxiously

Ali my heart is breaking along with the rest of the ladies :cry:


----------



## Blue12

Ali I am so sorry for your loss. Take some time for yourself. xo


----------



## alicatt

Thanks ladies,

It's been a rough day, but knowing you are all here for me is heartwarming. I will persevere. My gut is telling me to get back up and do another fresh IVF in the fall. This is all dependent on the chromosomal testing and my AMH and other hormones. For now I am just going to take it hour by hour and day by day.

:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, Thinking of you and hope everything goes well today. You are so strong and will get through this our forever babies are there just waiting for the right time :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, good luck with your hysteroscopy today hope it all goes well :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Ali - I'll be thinking about you today :hugs: Sending lots of prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Turkey - good luck with your hysteroscopy today!


----------



## Mells54

Ali and Turkey, keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks for thinking of me you guys!! I'm just sooooo happy to get things started!! I posted a "hurrah" of sorts on FB yesterday when I saw that DOMA had been ruled unconstitutional, and I guess it came across vague "It's about time!! Great news!"...everyone and their mother commented/texted/emailed asking if I was pregnant. Don't these people watch the news?? Sigh. I also had a fellow teacher pat my belly on the last day of school while flashing me a knowing smile...nope, sorry lady, just the cheezits & sprite I've been living on. Luckily I'm back running this week...wanna be in good shape to get things started again. Anyway...thanks again for thinking of me!!! Hope you are all doing well! 

Ali...thinking of you and sending major hugs!!

Mells...are you gonna get a report today?? Transfer is Saturday, right??


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, You just put a smile on my face!!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. let us know how your hysteroscopy goes!

Mells.. any update on the embryos?

AFM.. all went well, I'm home and in bed.. Percocet has kicked in. Now to rest. Already planning IVF #3


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, Glad everything went well and sounds like you are already looking to the future. You are so strong and an inspiration to us all :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Ali, Glad everything went well and sounds like you are already looking to the future. You are so strong and an inspiration to us all :hugs: xx

That which doesn't kill you makes you stronger.. there's still some fight left!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Ali glad things went well under these circumstances.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, Glad everything went well and sounds like you are already looking to the future. You are so strong and an inspiration to us all :hugs: xx
> 
> That which doesn't kill you makes you stronger.. there's still some fight left!!!Click to expand...

Hell yeah sister! You said it to me just the other night...WE WILL GET THERE!! xoxoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, Glad everything went well and sounds like you are already looking to the future. You are so strong and an inspiration to us all :hugs: xx
> 
> That which doesn't kill you makes you stronger.. there's still some fight left!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah sister! You said it to me just the other night...WE WILL GET THERE!! xoxoxoClick to expand...

3rd times the charm!!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## alicatt

I hope that there will be some ladies left to cycle with! But then again, I hope you all get your forever babies ASAP!!!

Turkey I'm going to talk to my FS about doing a cycle with CCS, and freezing all. I think that is my best option at this point. But as you all know I'll have to wait 2 months for my body to recover!


----------



## L4hope

Ali glad you're home and resting and looking forward to the future. I absolutely agree, we are put through this process because we are strong women and will be stronger for it. I also believe that when we do get our precious rainbow babies we will appreciate every second of it because we worked so hard and wanted it so badly. I'm sure you'll have a few cycle buddies and for sure a huge cheering section rooting you on!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

alicatt said:


> I hope that there will be some ladies left to cycle with! But then again, I hope you all get your forever babies ASAP!!!
> 
> Turkey I'm going to talk to my FS about doing a cycle with CCS, and freezing all. I think that is my best option at this point. But as you all know I'll have to wait 2 months for my body to recover!

I'll be here, Ali! I don't know when our next cycle will be. Waiting to hear about the grant and have to get a job to pay the rest of the fees... I hope we can start by the fall...


----------



## Turkey16

Man this is NEVER easy! Hysteroscopy showed some "residual tissue" so the doc that did it (not my go-to) said I'd need to wait another month. UUUGGGGHHHH! He said I'd need another hysteroscopy after my next period. I explained to him that I'm doing the EPP, and he tersely told me it didn't matter that they couldn't look at my uterus for what was truly going on if I was on drugs. "Wait a month...we'll look again". I immediately teared up and he told me "hey just go home and have sex...maybe you'll get pregnant!" REALLY? I get that all the time from pedestrians, but from an RE?? #%^*!!! 

Anyway I cried for 10 minutes and now I'm feeling better. The waiting is just out of control, and if I do have to "wait a month", it's gonna put ER and waiting for CCS results and possibly an ET right around the very beginning of my school year....oh joy! New MALE principal to boot. That's not stressful at all. Sigh. 

I had a long drive home to mull it over, and I'm going to stay positive. I'm gonna show up for my ovulation check bw tomorrow, and I'm thinking that MAYBE, just maybe my official RE will look at pics and feel differently. It also occurred to me that if we are going to do a FET with the tested embryos then maybe the state of my uterus at this point isn't all that important. Today's doc said the tissue would be gone with my next period, so if that's the case why can't I start the estrace if I've ovulated and start the stims after my next period? Right?? Anybody? I'm holding onto hope I suppose, but isn't that what all we gals do?? Cross your fingers for me girls, and if you have any insight, please let me know. xoxo


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Man this is NEVER easy! Hysteroscopy showed some "residual tissue" so the doc that did it (not my go-to) said I'd need to wait another month. UUUGGGGHHHH! He said I'd need another hysteroscopy after my next period. I explained to him that I'm doing the EPP, and he tersely told me it didn't matter that they couldn't look at my uterus for what was truly going on if I was on drugs. "Wait a month...we'll look again". I immediately teared up and he told me "hey just go home and have sex...maybe you'll get pregnant!" REALLY? I get that all the time from pedestrians, but from an RE?? #%^*!!!
> 
> Anyway I cried for 10 minutes and now I'm feeling better. The waiting is just out of control, and if I do have to "wait a month", it's gonna put ER and waiting for CCS results and possibly an ET right around the very beginning of my school year....oh joy! New MALE principal to boot. That's not stressful at all. Sigh.
> 
> I had a long drive home to mull it over, and I'm going to stay positive. I'm gonna show up for my ovulation check bw tomorrow, and I'm thinking that MAYBE, just maybe my official RE will look at pics and feel differently. It also occurred to me that if we are going to do a FET with the tested embryos then maybe the state of my uterus at this point isn't all that important. Today's doc said the tissue would be gone with my next period, so if that's the case why can't I start the estrace if I've ovulated and start the stims after my next period? Right?? Anybody? I'm holding onto hope I suppose, but isn't that what all we gals do?? Cross your fingers for me girls, and if you have any insight, please let me know. xoxo

I don't see why you can't move forward and have a hysteroscopy after your next cycle. If its still not gone, then the only downside is you'd have to repeat the estrogen priming again. Estrogen is inexpensive and probably wouldn't be an issue. Plus doing a hysteroscopy closer to you transfer is fine as long as you aren't trying naturally right? You don't want to do that test when there is the chance of an egg or sperm in there! Well neither of these things will be happening. That other RE sounds like an a$$! Pardon my French! :haha:

Speak to your regular FS tell them you don't want to wait and find out what the risks are. If they are minimal then go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Man this is NEVER easy! Hysteroscopy showed some "residual tissue" so the doc that did it (not my go-to) said I'd need to wait another month. UUUGGGGHHHH! He said I'd need another hysteroscopy after my next period. I explained to him that I'm doing the EPP, and he tersely told me it didn't matter that they couldn't look at my uterus for what was truly going on if I was on drugs. "Wait a month...we'll look again". I immediately teared up and he told me "hey just go home and have sex...maybe you'll get pregnant!" REALLY? I get that all the time from pedestrians, but from an RE?? #%^*!!!
> 
> Anyway I cried for 10 minutes and now I'm feeling better. The waiting is just out of control, and if I do have to "wait a month", it's gonna put ER and waiting for CCS results and possibly an ET right around the very beginning of my school year....oh joy! New MALE principal to boot. That's not stressful at all. Sigh.
> 
> I had a long drive home to mull it over, and I'm going to stay positive. I'm gonna show up for my ovulation check bw tomorrow, and I'm thinking that MAYBE, just maybe my official RE will look at pics and feel differently. It also occurred to me that if we are going to do a FET with the tested embryos then maybe the state of my uterus at this point isn't all that important. Today's doc said the tissue would be gone with my next period, so if that's the case why can't I start the estrace if I've ovulated and start the stims after my next period? Right?? Anybody? I'm holding onto hope I suppose, but isn't that what all we gals do?? Cross your fingers for me girls, and if you have any insight, please let me know. xoxo
> 
> I don't see why you can't move forward and have a hysteroscopy after your next cycle. If its still not gone, then the only downside is you'd have to repeat the estrogen priming again. Estrogen is inexpensive and probably wouldn't be an issue. Plus doing a hysteroscopy closer to you transfer is fine as long as you aren't trying naturally right? You don't want to do that test when there is the chance of an egg or sperm in there! Well neither of these things will be happening. That other RE sounds like an a$$! Pardon my French! :haha:
> 
> Speak to your regular FS tell them you don't want to wait and find out what the risks are. If they are minimal then go for it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Ali. My go-to RE just called me after getting an email from the doc who did the hysteroscopy. Said there was residual "pregnancy tissue" there that would most likely be gone with my next period and that I don't need to come in tomorrow, but that I should "call with the onset of your next period...blah, blah, blah"...he was actually very nice. I mentioned the FET possibility with the CCS, and he said "but what if we can do the 6 day transfer??". I guess he's the boss. He said they get a lot of patients from other clinics that when they give them a hysteroscopy, they find all sorts if things that will prevent you from ever getting pregnant....so I guess they're cautious. He definitely bit when I made the FET point, but I'm guessing he doesn't want me to limit myself choice-wise. The only reason he said we might freeze after the CCS would be if we were pushed to a 7-day situation where we'd be unable to transfer. With my age I'm thinking he'll be delighted if we get some to 5-day, let alone 7! 

I'm really happy he called, and I'm really frustrated that I'm back at square one, but it is what it is. I'm gonna make the best of it.


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry you have to wait a month turkey, but as you say we just have to make the best of these things :hugs: 

Ali, ill be hanging around and hopefully cycling august/september time xx


----------



## alicatt

Turkey, I must be missing a piece of the puzzle, but if they are saying wait then I'd wait. Make sure everything is perfect for your little bean.

I know you are disappointed but the bright side is that we might be cycle buddies :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks you guys. xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey I had scar tissue, a probable septum, 2 polyps and some calcifications removed at my hysteroscopy June 10 and my transfer (natural fet) will be between July 17-20. No waiting for me. They can go cycle after hysteroscopy and I was cd10 then (cd27 now) and they said call with af.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:



> Turkey I had scar tissue, a probable septum, 2 polyps and some calcifications removed at my hysteroscopy June 10 and my transfer (natural fet) will be between July 17-20. No waiting for me. They can go cycle after hysteroscopy and I was cd10 then (cd27 now) and they said call with af.

Mo.. you had these things removed, I think Turkey is saying that her FS left the tissue to be removed naturally during her next period. So it may or may not go away on its own. I could be wrong but I think that's the reason for the delay.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had 4 polyps removed on 6/7 and my transfer should be 7/13-7/15.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Turkey I had scar tissue, a probable septum, 2 polyps and some calcifications removed at my hysteroscopy June 10 and my transfer (natural fet) will be between July 17-20. No waiting for me. They can go cycle after hysteroscopy and I was cd10 then (cd27 now) and they said call with af.
> 
> Mo.. you had these things removed, I think Turkey is saying that her FS left the tissue to be removed naturally during her next period. So it may or may not go away on its own. I could be wrong but I think that's the reason for the delay.Click to expand...

That's it exactly Ali, thanks! They're not removing anything Mo...it's just residual pregnancy tissue that will predictably be flushed out with my next period. My DH made me feel better when I cried cuz of my age issue when he pointed put that we're doing the CCS to eliminate that concern...well not eliminate, but lesson greatly. Thanks again for all the support ladies...not sure what I'd do without y'all.


----------



## MoBaby

why did the dr decide to leave it?? I would think they would want it out as its been in there for a while.


----------



## Mells54

Well, I was at work this morning and got a call. The nurse said my embies weren't doing well and Re wanted to do a 3 day transfer today. So on my long 3 hour drive I was freaking out. Lo and behold, I still had all my embies (10), and the top 2 were quality 1 (that's the best) with 8 cells. Exactly what he wanted to see. The others are a little slower at 6 cells. The last 2 are not growing and will probably arrest in the next couple of days. The reason he wanted to do a 3 day is bc the embies are perfect so why wait...get them in there where they belong, rather than risk the chance of things going south in the next 2 days. And although he can't make a promise he thinks we should have some frosties.

So long story short, I'm PUPO with 2 perfect 8 cell embies!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Well, I was at work this morning and got a call. The nurse said my embies weren't doing well and Re wanted to do a 3 day transfer today. So on my long 3 hour drive I was freaking out. Lo and behold, I still had all my embies (10), and the top 2 were quality 1 (that's the best) with 8 cells. Exactly what he wanted to see. The others are a little slower at 6 cells. The last 2 are not growing and will probably arrest in the next couple of days. The reason he wanted to do a 3 day is bc the embies are perfect so why wait...get them in there where they belong, rather than risk the chance of things going south in the next 2 days. And although he can't make a promise he thinks we should have some frosties.
> 
> So long story short, I'm PUPO with 2 perfect 8 cell embies!

WOW! What an emotional day for you! Sounds like a happy result though!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :wohoo: So now we wait for another 2 days to see if you have any frosties!! It sounds like you should have a few! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali, I'm glad things went as well as they could today. I will be around to cycle with you this fall!

Mells,congrats on being pupo!

Turkey, I hope you don't have any delays. 

Hope everyone else is well,


----------



## MoBaby

Yay mells!! Pupo!! Sorry you had all that added stress but sounds like you have some good ones in ya :) fx for you and for frosties!


----------



## Blue12

Melis that's great news about being pupo. My daughter is a day 3 embie. 

Turkey. Sorry to hear about the delay. The wait is the hardest part in all of this all the time isn't it. I hope you are able to go forward quickly. 

Ali. Were you mentioning a day 7 transfer? I haven't heard of that before. 

Mobaby it's getting very close to your fet. 

Lucie glad to hear that you are doing well. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone else. 

Afm today was my first day of stims. My ovaries felt strange most of the day. Makes me a bit nervous


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> Melis that's great news about being pupo. My daughter is a day 3 embie.
> 
> Turkey. Sorry to hear about the delay. The wait is the hardest part in all of this all the time isn't it. I hope you are able to go forward quickly.
> 
> Ali. Were you mentioning a day 7 transfer? I haven't heard of that before.
> 
> Mobaby it's getting very close to your fet.
> 
> Lucie glad to hear that you are doing well.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone else.
> 
> Afm today was my first day of stims. My ovaries felt strange most of the day. Makes me a bit nervous


Wasn't me! I think it was Turkey. With the CCS testing they do the testing on 5 day blasts and it takes time to get the results so they recommend freezing them after testing and doing the transfer in a subsequent cycle. This is optimal as your body can recover from the stim meds and your lining will be more receptive to implantation. Some women have issues with the extreme levels of estrogen and your body rejects the embryos. Others do not have this problem, but I say why risk it? I think the other option is to transfer on day 6 or 7 if the embryos can live outside the body that long. This is all very new technology I believe.

It is very normal to feel as if your ovaries are alive, they will get pretty big over the next 8-12 days. It is perfectly normal. You are on your way, won't be long now! :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Probably a total repeat but im so excited that I get to stim tomorrow :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Sorry brandy I forgot to Write. You and I are a day apart. Wahoo! Are you aiming for a day 3 or 5 transfer ? 

And sandy the creator of the group


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Sorry brandy I forgot to Write. You and I are a day apart. Wahoo! Are you aiming for a day 3 or 5 transfer ?
> 
> And sandy the creator of the group

I am aiming for a 5 day and my doc said that he usually prefers a 5 day but that he trusts the judgement of the embie doc so we shall see.. 

They are aiming for retrieval on 7/10 with a 7/13-7/15 transfer.


how come I have never heard of a 4 day transfer? lol just thought of that.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry brandy I forgot to Write. You and I are a day apart. Wahoo! Are you aiming for a day 3 or 5 transfer ?
> 
> And sandy the creator of the group
> 
> I am aiming for a 5 day and my doc said that he usually prefers a 5 day but that he trusts the judgement of the embie doc so we shall see..
> 
> They are aiming for retrieval on 7/10 with a 7/13-7/15 transfer.
> 
> 
> how come I have never heard of a 4 day transfer? lol just thought of that.Click to expand...

Day 4 is a transition period, it goes from a 8-10 cell embryo to a blastocyst at day 5/6


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> why did the dr decide to leave it?? I would think they would want it out as its been in there for a while.

Not quite sure Mo! it all happened so fast and I wasnt expecting it AT ALL! I don't think they were prepared to remove anything...when I reacted adversely to him saying I'd have to wait a month, the doc said something like "we aren't going to operate on you"...I don't know, really...I guess that's not how they do things...bummed about having to wait ANOTHER month, but what can I do? The finance lady told me that on the bright side it will give them more time to convince my insurance company to cover the CCS testing. That's a plus I suppose...now I just need AF to cooperate and arrive on time if not earlier...throw me a bone body!! C'mon!


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Well, I was at work this morning and got a call. The nurse said my embies weren't doing well and Re wanted to do a 3 day transfer today. So on my long 3 hour drive I was freaking out. Lo and behold, I still had all my embies (10), and the top 2 were quality 1 (that's the best) with 8 cells. Exactly what he wanted to see. The others are a little slower at 6 cells. The last 2 are not growing and will probably arrest in the next couple of days. The reason he wanted to do a 3 day is bc the embies are perfect so why wait...get them in there where they belong, rather than risk the chance of things going south in the next 2 days. And although he can't make a promise he thinks we should have some frosties.
> 
> So long story short, I'm PUPO with 2 perfect 8 cell embies!

GREAT NEWS MELLS!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Mells on being PUPO :wohoo: Those enbies are best back where they belong sending you lots of :dust: 

Blue & Brandy yay! for starting stims. Time will fly for you now :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Mells - congratulations on being PUPO!! :happydance: 

Turkey - sorry about the setback but hopefully this is going to create the best environment for your embies. I've never heard of anyone doing a day 7 transfer. I think if you get to day 6 and can't transfer they will freeze them. 

Brandy and Blue - congrats on getting started!!


----------



## Anxiously

Mells congrats on being PUPO!

Turkey, I totally understand the pain of the waiting game. This cycle, I made a conscious decision to wait it out, given that I'm still stuck at the crossroads, to go through a fresh IVF or continue with FET. DH commented the other day that I've totally mastered the virtue of patience :haha:

I'm not sure why the doc didn't choose to remove the residual tissue during the hysteroscopy, and have you go back for a 2nd hysteroscopy (at additional cost?). Could it be because he didn't want to risk scratching your lining? But in any case, it's a good idea to wait it out and make sure you have the perfect environment for implantation before trying again.


----------



## Anxiously

Oh, and happy stimming brandy and blue :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mells! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance:

Yay for moving forward with stimming, Brandy and Blue! 

Hi Lucie!! I'm glad to see you back. &#10084;


----------



## MoBaby

I've been having crazy dreams! I think I'm slightly anxious. The other night I dreamed I was at work (some place I don't even recognize) and I scanned mysel and was pregnant with twins. Then last night I dreamed I had my embryo at home in a little dish and then I couldn't find it! Both dreams were bizaar for sure!


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Mells congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> Turkey, I totally understand the pain of the waiting game. This cycle, I made a conscious decision to wait it out, given that I'm still stuck at the crossroads, to go through a fresh IVF or continue with FET. DH commented the other day that I've totally mastered the virtue of patience :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure why the doc didn't choose to remove the residual tissue during the hysteroscopy, and have you go back for a 2nd hysteroscopy (at additional cost?). Could it be because he didn't want to risk scratching your lining? But in any case, it's a good idea to wait it out and make sure you have the perfect environment for implantation before trying again.

Thanks Anxiously! Refresh my memory as to your dilemma. Why are you trying to decide between the two? 

The waiting is just such a bummer, but if it allows for a stress-free summer, then maybe it's for the best. I did a little research last night and it does stand to reason that forcibly removing the tissue could mess with my lining, and maybe form scar tissue? Not sure, but I'm gonna try to trust my doc and let it go. I have him to thank for my DD, so I'm just putting my fate in his hands. I will try to emulate you and attempt to master the virtue of patience as well!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> I've been having crazy dreams! I think I'm slightly anxious. The other night I dreamed I was at work (some place I don't even recognize) and I scanned mysel and was pregnant with twins. Then last night I dreamed I had my embryo at home in a little dish and then I couldn't find it! Both dreams were bizaar for sure!

Bizarre indeed Mo!! Especially the embryo at home one...HA!!


----------



## Anxiously

Well the 1st doc wants me to try FET again, and the 2nd doc recommends fresh IVF due to low AMH. I'm seeing a 3rd doc tomorrow, hopefully she will tip the odds so that I can break out of this dilemma! I'm just using this cycle to test out the Viagra. I will ask the doc tomorrow if she can run immunology tests on me. 

Mo, those dreams are HILARIOUS! :haha:


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I think TTC truly does consume our lives, it even haunts are dreams. Can you imagine if we had to watch our embryos at home! :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

wow Mo those dreams are crazy :wacko: I think no matter where you are in this whole IVF process it is constantly on your mind :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

What a roller coaster Mells but sounds like a good call to transfer yesterday! Now time to relax and think sticky thoughts. Stick embies stick!!!

Turkey so frustrating to get delayed another month. Hopefully with it bring summer you have things going in to help pass the time. :hugs:

Brandy and Blue, it's always exciting to start stimming and hopeful for a new cycle!


----------



## L4hope

Mo pretty wild dreams. I agree, TTC consumes your thoughts nearly 24/7 so not surprising it would seep into your dreams too. I've never been much of a dreamer but now I seem to dream every night with some being pretty strange!

Anxious I hope the third doctor can help you make a decision, that's definitely a tough one. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Ive had those kinds of crazy dreams too Mobaby. I often had dreams of not being able to find the baby or that I had forgot to feed the baby etc. It also got much worse when I was on PIO and progesterone suppositories. When I finally got pg and had my daughter I had crazy dreams that i would be holding her in my arms and would have the sensation of dropping her. She never slept in our bed - so not sure why I had dreams like this - the worst part is I was holding onto dh in my sleep and whenever he would try to move I wouldn't let him - thinking I was holding her lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr checked and I have 34 follies!


----------



## MoBaby

Wow brandy!!! 34 follicles!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope they all grow nicely


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Hope they all grow nicely

Great News Brandy!!!


----------



## alicatt

Hi all! Today was rougher than yesterday, but I made it through. Physically I'm fine, the pain is minimal and I have little bleeding. It's the emotional side I'm having trouble with, trying to wrap ma head around mourning someone I never knew. Not to mention the hormonal storm going on in my body. I feel really off kilter. Not sad or depressed, more like numb and detached. Just not myself, that's for sure.

Thanks for sharing your crazy dreams Mo! Made me laugh!!!

Brandy.. great follicle count, grow follies grow!


----------



## Anxiously

Ali I'm so sorry you are going through this right now. It took me about 6 months to recover emotionally and to stop crying from time to time. 2 years on I still miss my 6 weeks old fetus sometimes. Wish I could be there to give you a hug!


----------



## Anxiously

~Brandy~ said:


> Dr checked and I have 34 follies!

WOW Brandy that number is astronomical in my world! Really hope they all grow out nicely with great quality!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Hi all! Today was rougher than yesterday, but I made it through. Physically I'm fine, the pain is minimal and I have little bleeding. It's the emotional side I'm having trouble with, trying to wrap ma head around mourning someone I never knew. Not to mention the hormonal storm going on in my body. I feel really off kilter. Not sad or depressed, more like numb and detached. Just not myself, that's for sure.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your crazy dreams Mo! Made me laugh!!!
> 
> Brandy.. great follicle count, grow follies grow!

It might take a while to shake that Ali, but in my opinion it's totally normal. You have to just go with however it is YOU feel, and not compare your feelings to how other people have felt. One thing I will say, is that a friend warned me about my "hormones crashing" and I shrugged it off thinking I was experiencing that very thing during the week when we got the bad news and I had the D&E...same thing I imagine you're going through right now. Well I was back at work and seemingly feeling fine for almost 2 weeks before my hormones literally crashed. The nurse at my practice told me I had experienced a big drop in HCG that week and I have to say I REALLY felt it. I was weepy and just had an out-of-control feeling (my poor students!!!). Both of these feelings were not the norm for me so it was very obviously hormone related to me. Good news was it hardly lasted a day. I guess it depends on the time in which it takes for your HCG to drop...I just wanted to give you a heads-up...you may not experience this, but it helped me to "diagnose" what I was feeling because it scared me...

As for mourning someone you never knew, I agree it's hard to figure out. In my case when I think of my baby I smile and feel so fondly toward him (not sure if it was a boy, but that's how I see it) because unfortunately things were not right from the get-go. Low beta, irregular doubling, low heartbeat, measuring small and so on, and so on. It was heartbreaking and terrifying. I know in my heart that it wasn't meant to be and in my mind, so did baby. That gives me comfort and has since the minute my doctor said that dreaded word "Unfortunately..." This may not be the norm, and I'm sure lots of people feel very differently, but remember what I said, you have to go with how YOU feel, not how other people have felt. Hope this helps a little...and I hope that today is a better day. xoxo


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey, your post gave me insight. I was totally calm for a while before I crashed. Never thought it could be due to the HCG drop.


----------



## alicatt

Thanks ladies, I'm actually doing pretty well so far. I've been doing a ton of research. Mostly looking at ways to improve my eggs (should I decide to do another IVF), and alternatives to IVIg, because it is so very expensive.

I'm particularly interested in the work being done at CCRM in Denver, CO. They put ladies on a supplement regimen that consists of the following:

Myo Inositol, 2gm, 2x daily
Melatonin, 3mg, bedtime 
CoQ10, 200mg, 2x daily
L-Arginine, 1000mg, 2x daily 
Then if tests show deficiencies, take these additional supplements:
DHEA, 25mg, 3x daily
Vitamin D

PreNatal Vitamin

Other supplements mentioned:
Omega 3
Royal Jelly
Maca Root

For men:
CoQ10
L-Arginine
Pyconogenol

For the women, you should start the supplements ASAP, for 2-3 months prior to IVF, then discontinue at start of stims.


I've found an alternative to the IVIg treatment for NK cells, it's been used widely in Australia and there have been some favorable studies. It's called the Bondi protocol and entails the use of Lovenox and Prednisone to suppress the immune system during your cycle and if pregnancy results, continue through your 1st trimester. Seem much easier and more affordable too.

Can't wait for my appt on the 10th to review all of this with my FS!

Oh, and another thing I'm researching is advanced sperm selection for ICSI, to pick sperm that are not only strong, but carrying a full set of chromosomes. 

Some interesting stuff out there if you are interested!

All this being said, looking forward is helping me reconcile my current loss.


----------



## Blue12

Sounds like you are doing well Ali and knowledge is power. My cycles have all been icsi and fit this cycle I am on baby aspirin heparin (comparable to lovenox) and steroids. When is your next meeting with your fs


----------



## Anxiously

Ali seems like a great plan and I'm so happy that you r looking forward already. The supplements that were given to my husband contain L-Carmitine, Tribulus Terrestris extract and CoQ-10. I'll check those 2 other supplements you mentioned for men too.

I'm excited to hear what your doc has to say about the next steps!


----------



## alicatt

Blue, did you test positive for and clotting or autoimmune issues? I've done ICSI with my last 2 IVFs, but apparently there is a new way to select the sperm so that the sperm selected are chromosomally intact. It increases the odds of having chromosomally perfect embryos.

All these new things! It's overwhelming!

My FS said he wants me to test my 2 frozen embryos for chromosomal abnormalities. I'm not sure I want to spend the money :shrug: I would consider testing a fresh set of embryos if I were going to do another IVF. Seems more cost effective. 

My appt is in July 10th.. not too far away!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes Ali that's a lot of new info to take in! July 10th isn't too far away! Hopefully your re will have some answers for you and a great plan. I think the supplements sound good also. 

Afm AF came!!! So now it's just 20 days away (assuming I o on cd14)! I'm very nervous. I'm not on any meds at all this cycle until the transfer and then I start Crinone but I think I may ask to be on progesterone anyways after o. Can't believe I'm doing this again! Please god let this be our turn :)


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Yes Ali that's a lot of new info to take in! July 10th isn't too far away! Hopefully your re will have some answers for you and a great plan. I think the supplements sound good also.
> 
> Afm AF came!!! So now it's just 20 days away (assuming I o on cd14)! I'm very nervous. I'm not on any meds at all this cycle until the transfer and then I start Crinone but I think I may ask to be on progesterone anyways after o. Can't believe I'm doing this again! Please god let this be our turn :)

YAY! I can understand being nervous, but I truly believe it is your turn! Can't wait to see how things go for you :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies.

Ali it's a norm at my clinic to be on prednisone immediately after transfer and aspirin as well. If pregnancy occurs then you continue till end of first trimester. Am so sorry for your loss and really glad you are handling things well.

AFM - I will be trying IVF again as we have decided to make the deposit for another cycle so we can enjoy the 50% discount our clinic is offering but we are yet to decide when we want to start. The clinic wants us to start with my next cycle estimated to start by July 14 but I may push it forward as I do not want to be on meds during fasting. Never thought I will be saying this but I was happy with my last AF, haven't bleed like that in a long while. The flow was just as I used to have before turning my body to a pill depot and pin cushion.

My clinic has been very supportive. They call me 3-4 times a week to see how I am doing. Oh and I also got my self fertilaid aid for women and ovaboost after the clinic confirmed my BFN which I started using when I got AF. The clinic called yesterday asking me to start taking the fertilaid for women and I replied am on it already. I also didn't stop me aspirin and have been doing a lot of workout to keep fit.

That's just about it from my end.

Mells sending you lot of sticky vibes/dust. Your FS made the best choice for you. 

Mo not long anymore. Will keep you in prayers that this is your time darling.

First, sweetness, Em, and L4 how are you preggo ladies progressing? Thinking of all of you.

Sandy the days are flying too. It will be the 24th soon

Anxious, turkey and blossom how are you ladies doing? 

Blue and brandy yay for stimms. And brandy 34 is massive keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Blue12

I did test positive for clotting issues. I've had tons of blood tests to identify which source the clotting issue is from but haven't heard back yet. Ultimately the treatment is the same so we are going ahead anyway. 

Very interesting about the new sperm selection for icsi. I don't think my clinic has that because they would definitely offer it because it would mean they could charge me more money lol. I'm on my way right now for scan and bloods and meeting the other fs. My fs is on holidays so I will be under the care of te head doctor


----------



## sekky

I think the new method is called IMSI. My clinic does it but am definitely not a candidate for as DH sperm is perfect. I heard of it last year from a centre in Turkey.

Blue good luck.

Edit: the M is for morphology


----------



## Em260

Ali - I'm sorry you're going through all of this but glad you're looking forward. The hormones crash is very real :hugs: Very interesting about the new sperm selection. I've heard of a new method called PICSI for sperm selection. Is that similar to the new method you found? Are you considering cycling at CCRM? I know they are big proponents of PGS or CCS as they call it and have pretty amazing success rates. 

Mo - yay for AF!!! I totally understand the nerves but this is your time!

Sekky - sounds like you have a good plan for going forward. Wow, your clinic is so supportive that is wonderful they check on you so often. I'm doing well, thanks for asking :)

Anxiously - hopefully seeking a third opinion will offer some clarity for you. Good luck with whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I am a few days into my stims and I have to say... I am not a fan of the Menogon (hmg). The Lupron and the Puregon is cake to inject but the menogon stings and is leaving my stomach sore. Thank god it's not for long.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Blue12

Had my scan today. I have 37 follicles They didn't tell specifics and I didn't ask but I could see most of them are around 11mm. My doses have been reduced and I go back Wednesday.


----------



## Blue12

Oh and brandy not sure if your menagon is te same or similar to my menopur but I find it stings too if I inject it too quickly. I find injecting it very very slowly seems to help


----------



## alicatt

Hi ladies..

No I'm not going to go to CCRM, I'm just trying to emulate their success with my own FS! LOL!

It is called IMSI, and the key is that they can select the chromosomally perfect sperm! Maybe most places already do this as part of the ICSI process? :shrug:

Blue.. yes if you have clotting issues it totally makes sense to be on those meds!

I'm really hoping that my FS will let me switch protocols as the IVIG is just so expensive!

Blue and Brandy grow follies grow!!


----------



## Edamame

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hi and check in. I took a little break from B&B but have spent the last hour catching up on this thread! Ali, I am so so sorry to hear that your bean stopped growing. I'm glad that you are looking forward and planning for another try!

We're getting started again soon after taking a couple of cycles off. Probably a good thing because they've been pretty strange, with lots of random spotting, and then spotting for nearly three weeks this last one. I'll go in for another FSH test when my next cycle starts (due at the end of July), and depending on how that goes the doctor will decide what protocol to use for the next round of IVF. It may be the same as last time since we got such good results, but he mentioned doing one without birth control pills, which sounds wonderful to me! Meanwhile hubby and I are eating right, working out or running almost every day- just trying to get in the best shape we can before the next try!


----------



## Mells54

Blue and Brandy, wow! That's a lot of follies. Hoping you each get lots of good eggies.

Ali, looks like you have done some research.

Edamame, good luck with this cycle.

AFM, this morning the RE nurse called to tell me we have 3 frosties. Even if this cycle is a bust, I'm glad we have some in the deep freeze.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Oh and brandy not sure if your menagon is te same or similar to my menopur but I find it stings too if I inject it too quickly. I find injecting it very very slowly seems to help

Ya, I inject super slow the entire time. Just seems like the initial contact of the medicine begins to sting it doesnt get any worse it actually subsides before I even complete the injection but just something about the initial sting is very off putting.

Nice follie count!! Were on a roll now! 37 and 34 is a nice #. fingers cross that I end up with a good # of good quality and no OHSS!


----------



## alicatt

Mells! Yay, 3 frosties :cold: amazing!!!


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and brandy not sure if your menagon is te same or similar to my menopur but I find it stings too if I inject it too quickly. I find injecting it very very slowly seems to help
> 
> Ya, I inject super slow the entire time. Just seems like the initial contact of the medicine begins to sting it doesnt get any worse it actually subsides before I even complete the injection but just something about the initial sting is very off putting.
> 
> Nice follie count!! Were on a roll now! 37 and 34 is a nice #. fingers cross that I end up with a good # of good quality and no OHSS!Click to expand...

Not sure what your doses are brandy. Mine are really low though to avoid ohss My first cycle k had 46 follicles and 24 eggs retrieved. My second cycle I had 37 follicles and had 10 retrieved. They basically lowered my doses to half and then lowered it along the way


----------



## MoBaby

Just back from clinic for cd3 stuff. Uterus looks great. Lining 5.3 mm. Ovaries are quite with 25 follicles. Had e2 and fsh checked which should be normal. On track for fet in 17 days! Next appt Monday morning (cd10). Moving quickly now!


----------



## Anxiously

Em260 said:


> Anxiously - hopefully seeking a third opinion will offer some clarity for you. Good luck with whatever you decide :hugs:

Unfortunately, I didn't get the answer I needed from the 3rd doc. She gave some pretty good theories for me to mull over though. But I'm still stuck between FET and fresh IVF. I'll just see how my lining turns out this cycle and play by ear.

Blue, great count! How many more days do your follies have to grow?

Edamame, welcome back! It's great that you've taken some time off to prime your body for the next try - this might just be your lucky cycle!

Mells, great news about the frosties!

Mo, not long now! 20 days will just fly by you before you know it! I suppose you'll be doing some diligent ovulation monitoring this cycle? :)

Sekky, you mentioned fasting. Is that for Ramadan? And 50% discount is super sweet! 

Hope everyone else is doing great today!


----------



## MoBaby

Anxious: I purchased 3 different opks: wondfo, cb digital and first response! No way I'm missing that surge :) only problem will be testing midday at work... Idk how that's gonna work considering the wondfo and first response take 5 minutes.

Sorry the dr didnt give you exactly what you were looking for.


----------



## Sandy83

Afternoon Ladies :hugs:

Hope everyone had a good weekend

Mo, Not long to go it's getting exciting!!!! :happydance:

Anx, sorry you didn't get the answers you wanted to hear. Think you have the right idea by seeing how your lining is this month and go from there. You will know the answer when the time comes just go with what you feel is right :hugs:

Blue & Brandy, sounds like things are going well for you :happydance:

Mells, Yay for Frosties :wohoo:

Edamame, welcome back :hi: hope you have had a good break :hugs:

Sekky, hope you are well great news on the 50% discount hope this is the cycle for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## Anxiously

Mo, for Wondfo won't you need a cup or something to collect for testing? I used to test in the afternoons at work too...had to do some serious stealth work to get to the ladies room, trying to hold the pouch that I used for carrying a cup and the test stick as inconspicuously as I could! And then making sure the room is all cleared out before I step out of the cubicle :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I'll need a cup lol... What I've done before is used the plastic pouch it came in as my "cup" but I do have a small plastic cup that came w/opks before I can use that will fit into a small pouch with the test.


----------



## Sandy83

Ladies question for you???

What are the chances of a natural pregnancy within a month of failed IVF? Is this possible? xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy.. weirder things have happened... did you get a bfp??? hope so!


----------



## Edamame

Sandy, I think in this crazy process anything is possible!


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy do u have good news for us? :)


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy?!?!?!


----------



## Sandy83

Nothing yet ladies just some symptons that I'm starting to 2nd guess!

Bloated stomach since last week, peeing an awful lot like every 30 mins even when I wake up and had nothing to drink (trying to keep well hydrated so going even more) and today when i went for lunch i got a wave of nausea and heartburn. I've googled it and most symptoms point to early pregnancy but I'm nearly 3 weeks since BFN confirmed so not sure if it's just wishful thinking!!!!! xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy!! I think it's possible!! Test! Test! Eek!!


----------



## Sandy83

Well I'm at work now but am thinking about it tonight. My mam works in a doctors surgery so was going to give her a water sample as thought i might have a water infection or something so might just get her to check then as well


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I've seen it happen on these forums! Someone mentioned hormones are still elevated the next month so it increases fertility. Ahhh so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much. My Internet has not been working and too hard to keep up on my phone

Mo- glad everything is looking great so far!!

Sandy- good luck when you test 

Turkey- hope all is going well

Ali- glad you are doing better. 

Sorry if I missed anyone I will be catching up more


----------



## sekky

Sandy wow I do hope it's a BFP. Won't that be wonderful

Anxious yes its ramadhan. Sorry the 3rd FS wasn't much help. Fx you get the disired result from the viagra. 

Edamame glad you will be starting again soon


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies, I talked myself out of testing yesterday as I think it's a low chance it could be a natural BFP as the reason we are doing IVF is due to DH having chemo which made him sterile. I know it is not necessarily permanent but still a long shot. I'm going to hold off testing but got a appt with doctor this afternoon to check for a UTI and going to start ruling things out before jumping to conculsions. AF is due now so will see what happens. I think a lot of things would need to be lined up for this to be a start of a pregnancy. Well we can always hope i guess. :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ok, so I am super worried now! I called the new clinic that did all the recurrent pregnancy loss and genetic bloodwork.... They called me back and said the genetic bloodwork was all normal (yay) BUT the RPL panel I would have to come in and go over with the doctor. The appt is scheduled the day before my potential transfer. I am worried they found something and I wont have the right treatment when I get my BFP! I wonder when the meds have to be started for the transfer. Sigh. I didnt need this.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Ok, so I am super worried now! I called the new clinic that did all the recurrent pregnancy loss and genetic bloodwork.... They called me back and said the genetic bloodwork was all normal (yay) BUT the RPL panel I would have to come in and go over with the doctor. The appt is scheduled the day before my potential transfer. I am worried they found something and I wont have the right treatment when I get my BFP! I wonder when the meds have to be started for the transfer. Sigh. I didnt need this.

Can you request an earlier appt by explaining the situation? Or ask them to fax the report to your RE that way he can see if you need meds before transfer. Maybe they found a coagulation issue and you'll need Lovenox or baby aspirin. I had the RPL panel done after my second miscarriage and that's how I found out I have Antiphospholipid Antibody syndrome. Every doctor's recommendation is different but in my case my Hematologist didn't want me to start Lovenox until after I had a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## MoBaby

Em that's what I've read about starting lovenox. My dh has a SA there tomorrow so I'm having him try to get a copy of the labs. If he can then I'll give to my re. I don't want this dr to think I'm "using" him by getting them faxed over. They had an appt on tr 11 but unfortunately my work schedule won't allow me to leave at 3pm for a 330 time.. We are very busy at that time of day :( they can't refuse to give us copies can they?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Em that's what I've read about starting lovenox. My dh has a SA there tomorrow so I'm having him try to get a copy of the labs. If he can then I'll give to my re. I don't want this dr to think I'm "using" him by getting them faxed over. They had an appt on tr 11 but unfortunately my work schedule won't allow me to leave at 3pm for a 330 time.. We are very busy at that time of day :( they can't refuse to give us copies can they?

Mo.. I think that once the Dr signs off on the results, then you should be able to get them. They probably wanted to discuss them with you because there is an abnormality. Usually when something is off they want to explain it and offer treatment options. I wouldn't worry about the results too much, as the majority of treatments are blood thinners and steroids. I would however call the Dr and request they fax the results to you or release them to your DH, so you can discuss the results with your FS with time to adjust your cycle if necessary. Good luck and let us know what they say!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope everyone is doing well. I have to catch up later.

Tomorrow I have my 2nd follicle scan.... I get to see how many of these 34 potentials are growing like they should.


----------



## Mells54

Mo, sorry you are going through all this. But best to get it worked out now.

Brandy, good luck...I can't wait to see how many eggs you get with all those follies!

AFM, not "feeling" anything so not sure if this cycle is going or not. Too worried to test yet.


----------



## Blue12

I had the abnormality come back to mobaby. It just meant adding baby aspirin and then once positive adding steroids and heparin.


----------



## MoBaby

I took baby aspirin last cycle and it made no difference in the outcome :( DH is on my list (only one) to release records to so hopefully he can get them. I do want the right treatment if something is wrong. If I can get them then I will give to my RE on the 8th to review. I will keep you all posted on if he can get them :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

My doc started me on lovenox in addition to the aspirin this time since what happened last time. They said they do it for pretty much everyone if they are unsure why they m/c


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah both of mine are unexplained at this point. Maybe something is wrong. But I want to know like now :) lol


----------



## Edamame

Mobaby as far as I know they are legally required to provide your results if you ask for them! See here: https://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/hipaa/understanding/consumers/medicalrecords.html The hematologist here wants me to start the lovenox as soon as I start the stims.

Good luck tomorrow Brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks Edamame...


First IVF cycle so I am super nervous about these scans sheesh I really hope everything is going well and the blood work comes back ok.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Thanks Edamame...
> 
> 
> First IVF cycle so I am super nervous about these scans sheesh I really hope everything is going well and the blood work comes back ok.

It's perfectly natural to be anxious and nervous, from my experience good FS's can manage the cycle and maximize the results by monitoring the follies, your bloods and the stim dosage. With as many follies as you have you'll do great! The blood result to watch is you're estrogen, so you don't get OHSS. FX'd that they are growing and all is well!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mo, Hope you can get the report released to you and hopefully get things sorted for this cycle :hugs: keep us updated 

Brandy, Good luck for scan today :hugs: I've been through a couple of IVF cycles now and always have something to worry about and get anxious about on scans so don't worry you aren't alone. 

Mells, Don't worry about not feeling anything this could be a good sign. Not long till OTD :happydance: 

Hope the rest of you are doing well :hugs:

AFM, Looks like the natural BFP is not happening as got water sample test back and looks like i have an infection. They found traces of leukocytes, blood and protein in my urine so getting a course antibiotics and are sending it to the lad for more testing. Well we can only hope for these things to happen. On a positive note I'm looking into doing acupunture this cycle so fx'd it will help assist the IVF to get me my BFP :happydance: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies just a quick update on the run. Had a CD10 scan and lining is not doing well at just 4.4mm. Follicles on the left measuring at 9.5mm. Looks like the Viagra is not working and I'm suffering from its side effects all the same. Have been given progynova to see if my lining can catch up before ovulation. Next scan is on Sat. :(


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, Sorry to hear the viagra isn't working hoping they have caught it in enough time to get your lining caught up. Fx'd for Saturday xx


----------



## Mells54

Oh anxiously! I'm sorry about your lining, there is always some curve ball to contend with in all this. It will all be worth it in the end when we have our LOs.


----------



## MoBaby

Anxious! I'm sorry it isn't working :( what a bummer. Hopefully the med helps bring it up. 


Afm DH scored the labs!! I'll look over them when I get home but he said nothing was marked for review. He said they wanted to know why we needed a copy.. That makes me so mad. I paid for them! Why does it matter. If I wanted to make copies and hand out or put on FB who cares?? They are mine. He told them the truth though which I don't like he did that. I wish he would have said just for our files. Oh well we have them and I will keep my appt for the 17th.


----------



## Blue12

So glad you got your results mobaby. 

I went for my scan today. Out of my 37 follicles they think I will have 12 retrieved Whig is around the same as my 10 last time. Good to know my really low dose is working lol. I'm only on 50 puregon and 1 vial menopur (75). Not sure when retrieval date will be. Dr said today that they think that it could be on the weekend but could be mon or tues. I'm kinda hoping for the weekend because my parents are away next week. Dhs parents can hopefully watch my dd but she's much more comfortable wih my parents esp right now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I Had my 2nd scan today. After 4 day of stims they found 38 follies ranging from 10 to 14. I haven't noticed any side effects yet from the stims or the excessive amount of eggs.... I hope thats a good thing. The doctor said I will begin to notice major breast tenderness and CM within the next couple days. They did blood work so I am waiting for a call to see if we need to reduce my medication at all. I am only on 150IU of Menopur and 150IU of Puregon but since they are growing so fast after only 4 days of meds they want to slow them down. 

I should be triggering by my calendar Monday but if they continue to grow like this I would trigger Saturday for Monday retrieval&#8230; Although the sooner the better for me so I don&#8217;t have issues or develop OHSS I will go with whatever is the best for the best outcome.

Hope everyone is well. I just dropped in while at work so I will catch up later tonight.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy do you have pcos? That's a lot of follicles!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy do you have pcos? That's a lot of follicles!!

Nope I was ovulating just fine pre meds and my husbands SA's have all been great. Our only issue is that I have short tubes due to tubal reversal.

The last monitored unmedicated cycle I did I had 19 follies.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Blue & Brandy, sounds like things are going well and should be triggering soon :happydance:

Mo, Great news. Did you manage to have a look through the report? :hugs:

Mells, Not long til OTD exciting! :happydance:

Ali, How you doing? :hugs:

Sekky, any news on when you will start next cycle. Sorry if you have already said just can't remember. :hugs:

Any news from the rest of you ladies who are going ahead with another cycle as to when you will be starting etc? :hugs:

Hope you ladies who got there BFP are doing well. Has anyone got any up and coming scans etc? :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Oh yes I looked and everything is normal. No clotting issues. No genetic issues. No thyroid or prolactin issues. Fsh was 4.5 and amh 2.54. So everything is fine. I'll still go discuss with new re buy I didn't like when they said the dr needs to discuss with you.


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, glad to hear everything is normal and know what you mean when they ask you to come in you just think the worse!!!! Well roll on your FET xx


----------



## Mells54

Mo, from my experience only the doc can give you your results so he is the one I have to talk to directly. Maybe they felt this way too. Hopefully, everything is good to go for your FET.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Mo, from my experience only the doc can give you your results so he is the one I have to talk to directly. Maybe they felt this way too. Hopefully, everything is good to go for your FET.

I dont know how you do it Mells... Not testing early.

I am on the edge of my chair waiting to hear from you on the 8th


----------



## MoBaby

I know! I cant hold out even when I know the test will be false pos from trigger or HCG shot! I cant wait to hear either


----------



## Sandy83

My WTF appt has been moved forward a week to 17th July :wohoo: I know its not that much different but its a week earlier. xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy83 said:


> My WTF appt has been moved forward a week to 17th July :wohoo: I know its not that much different but its a week earlier. xx

a week is a long time in the ttc world :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Brandy and Mo, part of the reason I haven't tested early is bc my MIL is here helping me since DH is gone. I don't want to test and then have to pretend I didn't until I can tell H the result, especially if its negative. I rather she didn't know right away. Last 2 cycles AF showed before OTD so I take it as a "positive" sign she isn't here yet. But this time I did a 3dt instead of 5. And since we used donor eggs no trigger shot so no fear of a false positive, just so much on line I feel like so wanting to wait it out for now.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well!!

Mo- glad everything turned out great. I would see if he can put you on lovenox, or heparin prophactically. 

Mells- wishing you the best of luck

Sandy- I'm doing good had a scan yesterday and all looked great. Next appt and ultrasound is July 17 with the high risk doc. My new scan is my profile. Hope all is going well with you

Brandy- great folkie count!!!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies.. Sandy thanks for asking about me! I'm lurking and cheering everyone on! Not much to report on my end.. waiting for my hormone crash, and recovering from bronchitis. Luckily I've managed to kick it, I barely coughed at all today!
I've been researching like crazy all my options and trying to decide what is best for me. Still undecided but things should become clearer after my appt with my FS on Wednesday afternoon. I want to repeat my NK cell test and I want to repeat my hormone panel. Then decide whether to do another full IVF or just do a FET with my last 2 frosties. I'm stealing the egg quality supplement regimen that the CCRM ladies use to make super eggs. Which will also get my cycle back and regular. So I'll be ready for either IVF or FET! The only thing that will hinder me is if the chromosome test on the fetus comes back normal. If that happens it means my body is still attacking the fetus even after we addressed the NK cells with IVIg. That would mean surrogacy and the end of my chances to have a baby. FX'd that doesn't happen.


Happy Fourth Everyone!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Well it's friday and ready for the weekend. It's absolutely gorgeous here in North East of England sun is beaming down and meant to be like this over the weekend. BBQ on the cards i think. :happydance: Also should be welcoming my newphew into the world this weekend also. My sister is 2 weeks over due and having problems breaking her waters due to position of her cervix but worse case it will be a c section by saturday night, fx'd she won't need it. Good weekend all round! :hugs:

Ali, Glad to hear your doing well and hopefully you will get some answers next week for you too understand where to go from hear :hugs:

Mells, hope your doing well only 3 days till OTD :happydance:

Sweetness, glad to hear scan went well :hugs: great pics!

Hope the rest of you ladies are good and looking forward to the weekend :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies hope you are all doing well.

Mo so happy everything came back ok from your test.

Ali hoping the coming week brings you some new directions on way forward.

Mell hang on, it will soon be the 8th

Sweetness very happy things are progressing for you. Why are you seeing a high risk doctor? Sorry if you have said that before.

Ash it's been a while you were on here. Hope you are fine?

Anxious, edamame, lotus, brandy and blue how are you amazing ladies doing?

L4, Em and baby D hope you are all progressing as you should.

Wishing everyone a restful weekend

AFM nothing new to report. Still thinking of when to start my next IVF . Am to call in when AF shows which should be around the 14th. We will take it from there.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sekky- I'm doing well, thanks for asking. :) I'm trying to figure out my new home, neighborhood, city... It's going fine. A friend who has been ttc for a while (a year or so) just announced the gender of her baby on Facebook. She knows of our situation and didn't tell me personally, (even though I was under the impression they were still trying and had recently asked her if she wanted my Dr's info to get some assistance) so now I feel like an idiot. I'm happy for them, but it brings up the sadness again for me... I found a new clinic that has a similar plan to the one we were considering in MD, except this one is in my zip code, which is amazing. I had to drive about an hour to every appt in Hawaii, so having a Dr right around the corner is a big plus. We aren't going to make an appt for a while as we have to pay off the last two cycles before starting again. I have to find a job that pays more than teaching yoga, which is such a bummer for me, but it will be worth it. I'm also still waiting to hear about the grant we applied for. It will help us a TON, so I'm really hoping we were chosen. I hope to be back on here talking about shots and hormones soon, ladies. In the meantime, I'm cheering you all on! <3


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies.. Sandy thanks for asking about me! I'm lurking and cheering everyone on! Not much to report on my end.. waiting for my hormone crash, and recovering from bronchitis. Luckily I've managed to kick it, I barely coughed at all today!
> I've been researching like crazy all my options and trying to decide what is best for me. Still undecided but things should become clearer after my appt with my FS on Wednesday afternoon. I want to repeat my NK cell test and I want to repeat my hormone panel. Then decide whether to do another full IVF or just do a FET with my last 2 frosties. I'm stealing the egg quality supplement regimen that the CCRM ladies use to make super eggs. Which will also get my cycle back and regular. So I'll be ready for either IVF or FET! The only thing that will hinder me is if the chromosome test on the fetus comes back normal. If that happens it means my body is still attacking the fetus even after we addressed the NK cells with IVIg. That would mean surrogacy and the end of my chances to have a baby. FX'd that doesn't happen.
> 
> Happy Fourth Everyone!!!

Hey Ali. I'm glad you're bronchitis is on the mend.

I just wanted to mention that many of us with early losses don't get any useful results from the chromosome test, because they can't distinguish between mother and embryo/products of conception. 

It's great that you achieved implantation this time. It seems that the scratch and maybe the immune treatment did the trick. My RE is pretty adamant that early failures after implantation are due to not having the right embryo. 
So, maybe you try again with your last 2 frosties? My pregnancy is from our last two frosties. I had little hope it would work and was planning a fresh IVF with PGD, but the RE pushed to use the frosties first. (I'm still in the first trimester, so no guarantees, but so far, so good.)

Good luck with your decisions :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I agree with First Ali. Both of my MC are unexplained. The first one I had special testing to distinguish baby from mother and it was normal xx for both me and baby, then second I could not afford the special testing (3K) and it came back normal but the testing on just my cells was not ruled out. Everyone thinks it was a chromosomal issue, including the new RE. I dont think you should push for a surrogate just yet (unless thats what you want to do) since you did acheive implantation. I bet it was a chromosomal issue even if the test says otherwise. Most mc they can not find a cause. 

First good to hear from you! Love the profile pic :) I just read you are on bed rest until the 16th. Sorry about that! Is everything else going well??


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I agree with First Ali. Both of my MC are unexplained. The first one I had special testing to distinguish baby from mother and it was normal xx for both me and baby, then second I could not afford the special testing (3K) and it came back normal but the testing on just my cells was not ruled out. Everyone thinks it was a chromosomal issue, including the new RE. I dont think you should push for a surrogate just yet (unless thats what you want to do) since you did acheive implantation. I bet it was a chromosomal issue even if the test says otherwise. Most mc they can not find a cause.
> 
> First good to hear from you! Love the profile pic :) I just read you are on bed rest until the 16th. Sorry about that! Is everything else going well??

Thanks, Mo. I think the bean looks kinda like a teddy bear right now. And DH was able to see some limb movement on the u/s!

I had spotting three times over the last few weeks. At my last u/s, they saw a small bleed in the uterus, but said it's nothing to worry about, as long as it shrinks instead of growing. Pelvic rest means no sex, lifting, or exercise beyond walking. On July 16, we'll see which way it's going. I'm taking it really easy until then.

So, July 20 is the big day! :happydance: That is very soon. Fingers crossed that everything goes well and this will be your lucky cycle!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I hope it is! Idk how much more I can take. Me and dh are at each other so really hope this stress ends soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well we are out of town for the holiday but I have a doc appt tomorrow so I will be returning early for it. They will do another scan tomorrow to see when I will trigger. Probably Monday. I am getting very uncomfortable and my breasts are crazy sore. Even a sheet brushing against them hurts like hell


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I hope it is! Idk how much more I can take. Me and dh are at each other so really hope this stress ends soon.

I'm sorry to hear that you guys are stressed. You've had a long, hard journey. I look forward to the day when we can all look back and say it was worth it.


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is! Idk how much more I can take. Me and dh are at each other so really hope this stress ends soon.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you guys are stressed. You've had a long, hard journey. I look forward to the day when we can all look back and say it was worth it.Click to expand...

Mo, I hope that you get the answers you are looking for and that your journey goes a bit more smooth. This is very stressful and I know my DH holds things in so I never know what he is thinking.


----------



## Anxiously

Mo if only your DH had indeed told the nurse that you needed the copy to post on FB :) I really do hope this is the cycle for you, and that all your stress pays off. 

Sandy, hope your UTI's gone by now :) How are you feeling?

Sweetness, First, your US pics look beautiful! Any MS or other 1st trimester symptoms?

Brandy, Blue, GL for retrieval on Mon!

Lotus, it's great to find a Dr who is more accessible. This whole journey is stressful enough as it is, we really don't need to deal with all the travelling to and fro!

Going for my scan again in about 20 min. Am not hopeful for anything. In fact, I think I may have be reaching the tail end of my baby journey. Just one last IVF attempt I think, and perhaps consider surrogacy in some other countries.


----------



## FirstTry

Anxiously said:


> Mo if only your DH had indeed told the nurse that you needed the copy to post on FB :) I really do hope this is the cycle for you, and that all your stress pays off.
> 
> Sandy, hope your UTI's gone by now :) How are you feeling?
> 
> Sweetness, First, your US pics look beautiful! Any MS or other 1st trimester symptoms?
> 
> Brandy, Blue, GL for retrieval on Mon!
> 
> Lotus, it's great to find a Dr who is more accessible. This whole journey is stressful enough as it is, we really don't need to deal with all the travelling to and fro!
> 
> Going for my scan again in about 20 min. Am not hopeful for anything. In fact, I think I may have be reaching the tail end of my baby journey. Just one last IVF attempt I think, and perhaps consider surrogacy in some other countries.

I'm sorry to hear of your difficulties, Anxiously. :hugs: You will achieve parenthood, one way or another.

Yes, I have nausea every day, but no vomiting. My BBs are big and sore. And I get really tired. I had more red spotting last night, which is difficult to see. I can't take a loss at this point. I need this baby :baby:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omw to scan and blood work now... Will find out if I trigger today or Monday


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, Brandy!

Mells: I just saw that you have 3 frosties. What a great yield! I'm looking forward to your OTD!


----------



## Blue12

I went for my scan today. Out of my 37 follicles 12 are leading which is great. I go back tomorrow for one more scan and trigger and then will be having retrieval on Tuesday!


----------



## Mells54

Home alone, so I broke down and POAS...BFP! Please tell me you see two lines and that my eyes are not playing tricks on me. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MoBaby

Mells!! Congrats!! Yay!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Haha mells you're freaking preggo!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger! 


Retrieval is Wednesday morning.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger!
> 
> 
> Retrieval is Wednesday morning.

Those are excellent numbers. Fx'd for you!


----------



## Blue12

Melis!!!!!! Congratulations. I am so so so happy for you.


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Home alone, so I broke down and POAS...BFP! Please tell me you see two lines and that my eyes are not playing tricks on me. :wacko:

That's definitely a line, Mells! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Edamame

Mells! Congratulations! That is a nice strong line for this early!

Blue, Brandy- great scans- you guys will be so close together!

Anxiously, I hope it all went ok. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells congrats!!! There is def a second line!


----------



## Mells54

It is definitely surreal at this point. Monday is beta day, hoping for a strong number.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> It is definitely surreal at this point. Monday is beta day, hoping for a strong number.

You will have a strong # no doubt about it ;) Congrats im so happy for you.


----------



## Anxiously

Mells congrats!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Edamame said:


> Anxiously, I hope it all went ok. :hugs:

Well....I think my body's playing tricks on me. Good news is, my lining did improve - it went up 2mm in just 3 days so it was 6.5mm at CD13. Pretty good given my history of thin lining issues. Nice triple layer too. So I'm not sure if it was the estradiol that I've been taken the past 2 days that gave the boost. So theoretically, at this rate of growth, my lining should hit 8mm by ovulation on CD15.

BUT, my leading follicle that measured 9.5mm on CD10 couldn't be found. The doctor thinks that it had regressed, and I won't be ovulating at all this cycle. Either that, or the improbable scenario where I actually ovulated on CD13 just before the scan. It's improbable because we wouldn't expect a 9.5mm follicle to mature in just 3 days unless they had some kind of supernova growth. :shrug: I did ask if the estradiol supplement could've caused regression but the doc doesn't seem to think so.

So...looks like we've found a solution to my lining issue, and we just need to make sure the other half of the equation works properly as well. Am going to ask the doc to give me Femara to boost follicular development, and add the Viagra and estradiol for the lining. Never tried this combo before so at least it's something new. Then I'm going to request to transfer my 5 frosties over from my previous RE. If my lining and follicles are both looking good, then I may request to thaw those 5 frosties and culture them to blast. If they don't make it, we'll do an IUI. If the cycle fails, then it's on to fresh IVF. 

Sounds like a plan?


----------



## sekky

Anxiously said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> Anxiously, I hope it all went ok. :hugs:
> 
> Well....I think my body's playing tricks on me. Good news is, my lining did improve - it went up 2mm in just 3 days so it was 6.5mm at CD13. Pretty good given my history of thin lining issues. Nice triple layer too. So I'm not sure if it was the estradiol that I've been taken the past 2 days that gave the boost. So theoretically, at this rate of growth, my lining should hit 8mm by ovulation on CD15.
> 
> BUT, my leading follicle that measured 9.5mm on CD10 couldn't be found. The doctor thinks that it had regressed, and I won't be ovulating at all this cycle. Either that, or the improbable scenario where I actually ovulated on CD13 just before the scan. It's improbable because we wouldn't expect a 9.5mm follicle to mature in just 3 days unless they had some kind of supernova growth. :shrug: I did ask if the estradiol supplement could've caused regression but the doc doesn't seem to think so.
> 
> So...looks like we've found a solution to my lining issue, and we just need to make sure the other half of the equation works properly as well. Am going to ask the doc to give me Femara to boost follicular development, and add the Viagra and estradiol for the lining. Never tried this combo before so at least it's something new. Then I'm going to request to transfer my 5 frosties over from my previous RE. If my lining and follicles are both looking good, then I may request to thaw those 5 frosties and culture them to blast. If they don't make it, we'll do an IUI. If the cycle fails, then it's on to fresh IVF.
> 
> Sounds like a plan?Click to expand...

Not just a plan but a very good one. Glad you got a combo that does the lining trick. Hoping it brings you the BFP and your forever :baby:

Mell:happydance::happydance: congrats that's definitely a line. Fx for great numbers tomorrow


----------



## Em260

Mells - yayyy!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! Hoping for a nice strong number tomorrow!

Anxiously - sounds like a really good plan! I'm glad your lining is on the upswing!

Brandy - yay for retrieval! Fx for you!


----------



## alicatt

Mells! Amazing! So happy to see your BFP!!


Anxiously.. I'm not sure if the dosing is the same, but my FS told me that with estrogen supplementation prior to ovulation you won't ovulate? However if you are doing a FET that is fine. You'll just need to use estrogen and progesterone through until you are 8-10 weeks along. I'm glad that the combination of meds have created a nice triple line, that is all that matters! YAY!

AFM.. not much going on here, been hanging out with friends and now I'm starting to think about my trip north to get out of Florida. I have my appt with the FS on Wednesday to discuss my next steps and hopefully we'll have the chromosomal tests of the fetus. I see a lot of :coffee: waiting in my future! LOL!

I did start the supplements that CCRM recommends to their IVF patients to boost fertility.. CoQ10, Myo inositol, Melatonin, L-Arginine, plus Maca Root, Royal Jelly, Omega 3/6/9, and Vitamin D. Hoping it will get my cycle back on track and boost my egg quality for a fresh IVF.


----------



## Anxiously

Ali, I did some research earlier and I believe the estrogen supplementation could've have stunted follicular growth because it gives a negative feedback to FSH production. I've stopped taking the pills now and will patiently wait for AF. Though I'm secretly hoping that my body will pick up the drop in estrogen and lack of LH surge and start producing FSH again to develop those follicles for ovulation later on...wonder if its possible?


----------



## MoBaby

Anxious the estradiol will cause you not to ovulate (in theory; I ovulated on it) therefore that follicle should be gone you had. But sounds like you would respond better on a completely medicated fet with estrogen and progesterone supplements like Ali said until late first tri. Glad you found something that works! 

Your plan sounds good!


----------



## Blue12

Has anyone here heard of a lining that's too thick


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> Has anyone here heard of a lining that's too thick

Yes, mine was very thick, and while the FS said it was fine I didn't get pregnant that cycle. Mine was 17 or 18 mm that cycle.


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> Ali, I did some research earlier and I believe the estrogen supplementation could've have stunted follicular growth because it gives a negative feedback to FSH production. I've stopped taking the pills now and will patiently wait for AF. Though I'm secretly hoping that my body will pick up the drop in estrogen and lack of LH surge and start producing FSH again to develop those follicles for ovulation later on...wonder if its possible?

Anxiously, I was just going to say that Mo ovulated through her medicated cycle but she beat me to it ;)
I did not have great luck with getting my lining to thicken with the estrogen shots, but had way better results with the patches. I agree with Mo, a medicated cycle sounds like the best option for you. I even started my cycle with Lupron and it really helped me obtain a great lining. I think I had to have 2 test cycles before my FS was satisfied with our protocol for FET. 

I did Lupron then estrogen patches until we got my lining up to 8-9mm, then 5 days progesterone shots and then transfer. I stayed on both until we realized the baby wasn't viable. At least I got pregnant! Further than I've gotten before!

Good luck, I hope this protocol works for you!!! If you are at all worried, then try another test cycle. Getting a perfect environment is crucial! :thumbup:


----------



## Anxiously

Thank you very much for such great advice! I did a medicated FET the last time round and I didn't respond to the estradiol as well as this cycle. In fact, I was on 10 mg estradiol pills plus 4 mg patches from CD2 onwards last round, and my lining didn't get to 7.7mm until CD25! This cycle, I had 6 mg estradiol for only 3 days. It's really weird.

I'm not sure if my original plan for FET with IUI as a backup will work then. Since FET means I have to suppress ovulation and IUI requires ovulation. I'd really like to try IUI again before DH leaves for Qatar on a 3-year stint next month. So the good doctor will need to find a way to stimulate my follicle and thicken my lining at the same time. I'm sure he will be pulling his hair out with that :) Maybe I can have FET as a backup if my follicles mess up. 

Going to schedule an appointment to finalise the protocol. I'm looking forward to the next cycle already!


----------



## ~Brandy~

OMG I am so happy I get to trigger tomorrow. I am totally fine as long as I am standing. 

Did anyone else have issues with sitting? The only time im super uncomfortable is when I sit down the pressure from my rear end pushing up through my lower abdomen and is awful! I am very concerned as I have a desk job and go back in the morning.

I assume I wont get any relief until the actual retrieval right? The trigger doesn't alleviate anything?


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> OMG I am so happy I get to trigger tomorrow. I am totally fine as long as I am standing.
> 
> Did anyone else have issues with sitting? The only time im super uncomfortable is when I sit down the pressure from my rear end pushing up through my lower abdomen and is awful! I am very concerned as I have a desk job and go back in the morning.
> 
> I assume I wont get any relief until the actual retrieval right? The trigger doesn't alleviate anything?

The trigger actually makes it worse as the hcg increases things. And it takes at least a week for that feeling to go away because all the residual follicles that didn't get retrieved continue to grow a bit. Also the bodies reaction to all this is to accumulate fluid. Have you been tracking your weight? What about your e2 levels?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am so happy I get to trigger tomorrow. I am totally fine as long as I am standing.
> 
> Did anyone else have issues with sitting? The only time im super uncomfortable is when I sit down the pressure from my rear end pushing up through my lower abdomen and is awful! I am very concerned as I have a desk job and go back in the morning.
> 
> I assume I wont get any relief until the actual retrieval right? The trigger doesn't alleviate anything?
> 
> The trigger actually makes it worse as the hcg increases things. And it takes at least a week for that feeling to go away because all the residual follicles that didn't get retrieved continue to grow a bit. Also the bodies reaction to all this is to accumulate fluid. Have you been tracking your weight? What about your e2 levels?Click to expand...

Yes, my weight is about the same usually within a pound or 2.

My Est levels was 2900 yesterday when it was last checked.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahhhh, Mells!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: I am soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear your beta number tomorrow!!! &#10084;


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously yes usually you can't do a FET and an IUI at the same time, unless you are using stim meds to attain your lining, then you'd have both. Or possibly acupuncture? I had my thickest lining with acupuncture and my stim meds, 17-19 mm! It was too thick.

Brandy.. loose fitting clothes, sit back so you aren't squishing your belly, trigger will likely make it worse, but hopefully not too badly! Then you may get relief after retrieval it will be better. Sounds like you'll get lots of great follies!

Can't wait to hear about your retrievals Blue and Brandy! :dust:


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, sorry your feel uncomfortable, but before too long you will be back to yourself. I agree try to lean back more so that your upper back is resting against something and not your lower back. Just remind yourself of all the great eggs you will get!


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Ahhhh, Mells!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: I am soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear your beta number tomorrow!!! &#10084;

Thanks Lotus! Super excited here!!!!

How are you adjusting to your new home?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, Mells!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: I am soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear your beta number tomorrow!!! &#10084;
> 
> Thanks Lotus! Super excited here!!!!
> 
> How are you adjusting to your new home?Click to expand...

Yay!!! So happy for you! Eh, I'm adjusting I guess. It's weird to be in a new place when it's not on my terms. Every other time I've made a big change in my life it's been my choice completely. I'm still hopelessly lost every time I leave the house, but it's been nice to have time with my husband. He goes back to work tomorrow, so I'm sad about that. I am trying (not very hard at the moment) to find a job, so I'm sure that will help me meet people and not feel so alone here. I'm trying to find happiness here, but I still miss Hawaii. I did find a yoga studio that works while I'm not working...I'll have to find another once I do find a job. Sorry for the novel. Thanks for asking! :winkwink:


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, Mells!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: I am soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear your beta number tomorrow!!! &#10084;
> 
> Thanks Lotus! Super excited here!!!!
> 
> How are you adjusting to your new home?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!! So happy for you! Eh, I'm adjusting I guess. It's weird to be in a new place when it's not on my terms. Every other time I've made a big change in my life it's been my choice completely. I'm still hopelessly lost every time I leave the house, but it's been nice to have time with my husband. He goes back to work tomorrow, so I'm sad about that. I am trying (not very hard at the moment) to find a job, so I'm sure that will help me meet people and not feel so alone here. I'm trying to find happiness here, but I still miss Hawaii. I did find a yoga studio that works while I'm not working...I'll have to find another once I do find a job. Sorry for the novel. Thanks for asking! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I absolutely understand, I've moved 7 times in the last 16 years and that doesn't include the moves I made from home to home at the same base! But it certainly prevents you from accumulating too much junk. Eventually, you get the hang of it :wacko: and overall, I've met more wonderful people than I imagined. 

As for yoga, I'm am so inflexible :dohh: I struggle to even just stretch before a workout. I probably just need a good class to attend or a patient teacher. :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a stupid question girls... I imagine it's the same as when my husband did his SA...

But I dont see on the sheet or calendar that tells us when he should ejaculate to clean out the pipes prior to the actual IVF.... so since the retrieval is Wednesday I told him today. I trigger tomorrow so that gives him about 2.5 days from this moment till he has to do it again.

I see the doctor in the morning but I was afraid it would be too late if I asked then only to find out I was wrong and missed something he told me uggh.


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> I have a stupid question girls... I imagine it's the same as when my husband did his SA...
> 
> But I dont see on the sheet or calendar that tells us when he should ejaculate to clean out the pipes prior to the actual IVF.... so since the retrieval is Wednesday I told him today. I trigger tomorrow so that gives him about 2.5 days from this moment till he has to do it again.
> 
> I see the doctor in the morning but I was afraid it would be too late if I asked then only to find out I was wrong and missed something he told me uggh.

If I recall, my RE wanted 2-3 days of abstinence, so I think you're right on track.


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I have a stupid question girls... I imagine it's the same as when my husband did his SA...
> 
> But I dont see on the sheet or calendar that tells us when he should ejaculate to clean out the pipes prior to the actual IVF.... so since the retrieval is Wednesday I told him today. I trigger tomorrow so that gives him about 2.5 days from this moment till he has to do it again.
> 
> I see the doctor in the morning but I was afraid it would be too late if I asked then only to find out I was wrong and missed something he told me uggh.
> 
> If I recall, my RE wanted 2-3 days of abstinence, so I think you're right on track.Click to expand...

Our calendar always showed a 3 day abstinence...so yup right on time.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Hope all is well. Going to catch up on all the post from the weekend soon :hugs:

Mells, congratulations on positive test. Looking forward to hearing you beta numbers today

Well ladies im officially an Auntie, little baby Joesph enter our lives at 7:57pm on july 6th weighing in at 7lb 3oz. He is so adorable and so tiny. Can't wait to see him again :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats auntie!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks anx, I'll seen that you posted that your linning had increased thats great news, sorry if you have already said but whats the plans from here? xx


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Auntie Sandy!


----------



## Sandy83

Eventually managed to catch up on everyones posts over the weekend!

First, How are you? has the spotting disappeeared? :hugs:

Blue, Yay for ER tomorrow :wohoo:

Brandy, Yay for ER on Wednesday :wohoo:

Ali, Fx'd for Wednesday and hope you get some answers :hugs:

Lotus, Hope you settle in soon and enjoy relaxing while looking for work :hugs:

Mells, Yay for 3 frosties looking forward to your post later :happydance:

Anx, Just read your previous posts and sounds like you have a good plan in place :hugs:

Mo, not long now! Whendo you start going in to check things are on track for FET? :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls!!!! Was planning to do some personals today, as I've been out of the loop lately (traveling a bit...nothing too exciting) but I'd pretty much be echoing Sandy's sentiments to a tee! So...just a few quickies:

Mells!!! I can't even contain myself...you're Pregnant!!! WOOOOOOOT!! Congrats, girl! I'm so happy for you! Seriously CANNOT wait to hear how your beta goes!!

Congrats to you too Aunt Sandy!!! It will be a MAJOR help to have your sis there to give you tips (and hand-me-downs!!!) once your babe arrives. You will be a wonderful aunt!! Great news too about your appt. being earlier. Brandy's comment about one week in TTC country seeming like dog years cracked me up. SO COMPLETELY TRUE!!! I also wanted to thank you for the new thread name...it makes me smile and feel hopeful every time I get a peek at it!! You're awesome!! 

I'm so excited for both of you Brandy & Blue. Ya gotta love when it's go time!! Good luck with everything and keep us posted!! 

Ali...so glad you're doing well. You are (and always have been) a strong broad!! I'm fascinated by your supplement regimen. Is your FS cool with all of it? Do you worry at all that any of the supplements may have adverse effects?? My doc is pretty blasé when it comes to all of that...I suggested taking DHEA and he was like "eh...I suppose", but of course that was after a somewhat controversial post regarding DHEA (By Anxious I think), so I just kind of dropped the idea. I really admire how you take control of your own situation! 

First Try...hoping the spotting has stopped. When I was preg with DD, I was on bed rest for a short stint due to a subchorionic hematoma...one thing that made me feel better was when my FS told me that most women don't even know they're pregnant at this point, but because we are so closely monitored the docs are able to take every little precaution. He said that TONS of women get them and are just fine and dandy, so try to relax and just get through the bed rest. It's amazing how much we relish the thought of laying around with nothing to do, until we're actually forced to do it! I remember it being torture!! I also remember googling WAY too much for my own good!! 

Mo...hope you have things sorted out. You too Anxiously. It's so disheartening when things don't go the way we need (and I mean NEED!!!) them to go. I guess we really need to take stock in the whole "everything happens for a reason" mentality because otherwise how on earth could we justify all this crap??? I am pulling for both of you SO much, and I think about your plights often. It's been a while now that we've all been together, and I know I look at you gals (and all of the BnB crew) as a primary source of support. I am praying for you (dug my St. Gerard prayer cards out the other day...worked the first time around, so why not??!!) and sending good vibes to both of you. 

Sweetness...how are you feeling? I know you've been busy, and that you must be EXHAUSTED!!! Are you and DH starting to relax a little? What's next for you? Any ultrasounds coming up? I'm guessing you already heard heartbeats? Must be neat to hear each of the heartbeats individually! 

Em...how are you doing?? Still in disbelief? Or are the very real symptoms setting in?? Are you finished with school? I think about you a lot because you were SO helpful with all the testing info! Whenever I feel nervous about the whole testing thing, I think about you and how simply and beautifully you explained it all, and I think "I got this!"...thanks for that!! Hope you're feeling great! 

TTCBaby...if you're still checking in here, I hope you know me (and tons of others) are thinking of you and wishing you the best. Same with you Lucie...I saw you pop in for a minute, but haven't seen you again. I'd love to know what you gals are up to! 

Ash??? What's the latest with you?? You were one of the first peeps to help me out on this thread, so I'm always thinking of you! Are you in the midst of moving?? That would definitely keep you busy! I really hope that you're doing well....

Hey Lotus!! Glad you're moved in and starting to adjust to the new place. Did DH leave? That must be so hard. At least you have your dogs to snuggle with, right?? Good luck with the job hunt and of course saving up for the next go-round. I'm praying that you find a job that somehow covers part (or all!!!!) of the expense...fingers crossed!!

L4, wannabe and babiesImready...how are you gals doing?? You must be getting closer and closer!! When are all of you due?? Do we have some bellies poppin' or what?? Not sure where you all live, but if any of you are feeling the heat of summer like we here in Philly are, I do hope your AC is in good working order!! 

Sekky...what's the latest with you?? You're always so kind and encouraging to all of us ladies. How are YOU doing?? Do you have a plan moving forward?

How are you Everhopeful??? You were ALWAYS there to support me, and I can only hope that your immense "good karma" is coming back your way and sorting things out for you! What's new on your end?? 

2girls...haven't heard much from you lately?!? Hopefully that means everything is progressing beautifully!! Wishing you the best!!!

BabyD??? Same goes for you...I'm praying that all is going well and you are moving along in your pregnancy with ease. Give us an update if you have a chance. 

Well...I said this would be short...not so much!! Hoping I didn't forget anyone. If I did, please know I truly do think of ALL if you very often. I'm proud of this support system we've built and I really don't know what I'd do without it! Hope you all have a wonderful day!! xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Turkey, I'm sure when the other ladies read your "short post" it will put a smile on there face as it did mine! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mells54

Beta is 206 :bfp:


----------



## Edamame

Mells54 said:


> Beta is 206 :bfp:

Wahoo! Congrats Mells! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Beta is 206 :bfp:

Hurray!!!!!! Great Number Mells!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Beta is 206 :bfp:
> 
> Wahoo! Congrats Mells! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Dang Edamame!! How could I ever forget you??? Please forgive me...I'm "suffering" from vacation-brain!! How are ya? What's the latest for you??


----------



## Edamame

Turkey16 said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Beta is 206 :bfp:
> 
> Wahoo! Congrats Mells! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Dang Edamame!! How could I ever forget you??? Please forgive me...I'm "suffering" from vacation-brain!! How are ya? What's the latest for you??Click to expand...

No worries at all Turkey, there are so many lovely ladies on this thread! :)

Still in our holding pattern- we should get the genetic test results by the end of this week. Then a meeting with their genetic counselor to discuss the results and any tests we'll need to do on the embryos from the next IVF. I'm supposed to call in on the first day of my next AF (due in two weeks or so now), and they'll do a baseline u/s and blood tests to check my AMH. The blood test results will help my RE decide what protocol to use for the next IVF- he said we might be able to do one without BCP, which would be a little quicker! On day 6 of that cycle I have to do another saline hysterogram, bleagh. Of course we're :sex: still in hopes of that last minute miracle, but I'm just looking forward to getting this show on the road again, going to be 37 in September!

Sorry for the novel. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mells! :wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Beta is 206 :bfp:

Awesome!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Mells!! Congrats!

I had a cd10 scan today to see if I was going to ovulate.. Looks like my right ovary is very active! I have 2 follicles that are maturing (both at 13-14) and one that was 11 and then 12 smaller ones (then 15 on my left that are small). Sony should ovulate from two follicles this cycle which will be great for the FET! Waiting in estradiol results. Now three times daily LH testing. I just did one in the bathroom at work: awkward!!


----------



## L4hope

Turkey wow you did a great job catching up with everyone! I know I'm not going to come close to that. I have been away on vacation for the past week so just now trying to catch up. 

Mells so excited for you!!! Congrats!!!!!

Lotus I can only imagine moving so much all the time, not to mention moving from somewhere so beautiful as Hawaii I'm sure nothing in the states really compares. I forget where did you move, Virginia?

Mo hoping things are going to go smoothly for you. This process can really wear on your relationship with all of the stress it brings. :hugs:

Anxious it sounds like you have a good plan for moving forward. 

Sweet hope things are going better. I'm sure it's very scary! :hugs:

Sandy congrats on being an Aunt! You'll be soon to follow and your little one will have a cousin to play with! 

Sorry for missing many of you, after a week away my brain is struggling to remember all. But hope all are well. :)

Afm, back from a nice week long road trip to Chicago with stops along the way in pittsburgh, Cincinnati, and Indianapolis. It was definitely nice to get away with the hubs after taking a long break from vacations while going through ivf. Thanks for asking turkey and sekky. All is going well so far, next appt on Wednesday. But baby is moving more and more and hubs got to feel it. So I'm sure all is still well. I'm definitely looking more and more undeniably pregnant now. Which is nice to know people don't look at me and think I'm just getting fat! :haha: Turkey I'm in York, PA not too far from Philly so I hear ya with the heat. Thank goodness for central air!! We are going to an Orioles game in Bmore on Wednesday and its supposed to be 93 degrees! Yikes!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- thanks for asking. We are good. I'm 10+3 today. With each ultrasound I feel better. We havent got to actually hear the heartbeats yet. I'm hoping with my next appt July 17( high risk peritanologist) we get to hear them. We will have a consult that day and an ultrasound. My symptoms come and go. Wish I had them 24/7 lol so I know everything is going ok

Mells- yay!!! CONGRATS that's so exciting!


----------



## ashknowsbest

turkey - I've been alright. Not really TTC right now. We just moved to CA from NYC last Wednesday so my life has been very hectic lately. We're now settling in so it's getting less stressful. I think I'm going to start taking some vitamins for fertility but I'm not doing any fertility treatments for at least 6 months.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey L4- This was my first military move, and it is so different... Moving when it isn't your choice... I did move to VA. I need to update my profile. :winkwink: I'm sure I will get used to it and make friends, but for now I miss Hawaii. A LOT. 

I'm supposed to receive an email regarding the decision on our grant application any day, and it's starting to take over my mind. I'm constantly refreshing my email and hoping for good news... Of course, the plan is to wait a little while so we can pay for the "shared risk" plan and not have to pay for each cycle separately. There's a part of me that wishes we could just hurry up and do another IVF cycle (and that it would be successful) rather than being smart about it (and waiting 6 months) and getting the better price (and possible refund) for multiple cycles... :dohh: Oh this ttc thing is rough. :coffee:



L4hope said:


> Turkey wow you did a great job catching up with everyone! I know I'm not going to come close to that. I have been away on vacation for the past week so just now trying to catch up.
> 
> Mells so excited for you!!! Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Lotus I can only imagine moving so much all the time, not to mention moving from somewhere so beautiful as Hawaii I'm sure nothing in the states really compares. I forget where did you move, Virginia?
> 
> Mo hoping things are going to go smoothly for you. This process can really wear on your relationship with all of the stress it brings. :hugs:
> 
> Anxious it sounds like you have a good plan for moving forward.
> 
> Sweet hope things are going better. I'm sure it's very scary! :hugs:
> 
> Sandy congrats on being an Aunt! You'll be soon to follow and your little one will have a cousin to play with!
> 
> Sorry for missing many of you, after a week away my brain is struggling to remember all. But hope all are well. :)
> 
> Afm, back from a nice week long road trip to Chicago with stops along the way in pittsburgh, Cincinnati, and Indianapolis. It was definitely nice to get away with the hubs after taking a long break from vacations while going through ivf. Thanks for asking turkey and sekky. All is going well so far, next appt on Wednesday. But baby is moving more and more and hubs got to feel it. So I'm sure all is still well. I'm definitely looking more and more undeniably pregnant now. Which is nice to know people don't look at me and think I'm just getting fat! :haha: Turkey I'm in York, PA not too far from Philly so I hear ya with the heat. Thank goodness for central air!! We are going to an Orioles game in Bmore on Wednesday and its supposed to be 93 degrees! Yikes!!!


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Beta is 206 :bfp:

Congrats Mells!!! :yipee: That is a strong number yayy!!


----------



## Em260

Turkey - aww you're welcome! I'm so happy I could help!! Let me know if you have any other questions or just need some reassurance if you get nervous. You got this!!

I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I had a bleeding scare this week but thankfully all was fine and I got to have another ultrasound and see my little bean :). It's still surreal sometimes but yes the symptoms have definitely set in. I've got two more days until I reach 10 weeks and that is as far as I've ever gotten in a pregnancy so it will be a huge relief once I pass that point. I'm on vacation from school for the next couple of weeks so I'm taking this time to rest and relax as much as possible.

When are you getting started with your cycle?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, wow...lots of eggs I suspect you will have. Good luck and drink lots of Gatorade.


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.

That sure is a lot of eggs. When I had ohss my fs strictly informed me to eat lots of salty foods and drink Gatorade only My friends fs gave her a prescription to help with the ohss


----------



## MoBaby

All these pregnant ladies!!! Oh in hope I can join you all in a few weeks!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, wow...lots of eggs I suspect you will have. Good luck and drink lots of Gatorade.

I went and bought 2 gallons of gatorade today and started on it lol




Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.
> 
> That sure is a lot of eggs. When I had ohss my fs strictly informed me to eat lots of salty foods and drink Gatorade only My friends fs gave her a prescription to help with the ohssClick to expand...


I stocked up on foods that I love to put salt on too!

I have a prescription I started today too for ohss I forget the name.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Nice to see this thread busy again :hugs:

Mells, Congratulations on the BFP thats an amazing beta :wohoo:

Mo, great news on ovulating soon not long now! :happydance:

Brandy, congrats on all the follicles. I wouldn't worry about OHSS too much as i had 40+ follicles at ER and i only got a mild case of OHSS. I had it worse the cycle before and i only had 28 follicles then. It doesn't get worse the more follicles you have it's more to do with your estrogen levels so I'm sure they will keep an eye on you but just keep well hydrated and eat little and often. :hugs: 

Nice to see an update from all you pregnant ladies. It gives us all hope when we here you are progressing nicely and that IVF does work :hugs:

Sounds like the rest of you ladies who haven't got there BFP yet all have great plans for moving forward and are an inspiration to us all :hugs:

xx


----------



## sekky

Turkey your post made me smile. Thank you for thinking of me. Am already on my way starting another IVF cycle this month if AF comes. Will be doing same protocol with just a little tilt to my meds. 

I intend to request for different meds or a combo of some sort. This failed cycle I used only menopur to stim.

Hey sandy. How is your little niece?

Mo final countdown to FET hun? Keeping everyting crossed for you.

Ash good to hear from you.

Lucie if you still check in here pls know that you are in our thought.

Hey everyone


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, glad to hear you will be underway with another cycle this month, Fx'd for this cycle. Are you doing anything different i.e diet, acupuntre, supplements etc? 

I'm loving being an auntie and it's a Boy so it's my nephew and going to see him tonight just can't get enough of him. I'm hoping to be starting my next cycle by the end of this month will know definite timescale by next week. xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, Mo, Sekky, Ali and everyone else still trudging through the TTC process just keep hope that your turn is coming. Some of us are just a little trickier than others, but your little miracles are just around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Morning ladies.. :hi:

Mells.. :wohoo: amazing I'm so happy for you!!! Nice high beta :yipee:

Turkey.. thanks for thinking of me.. 

Brandy.. my FS gave me an infusion of albumin to help ease the OHSS. Also eat protein to help thicken the cell walls so you don't lose so
much water out of them. Watch your weight and if you gain more than 5 lbs in a day go to the hospital, or if you are having trouble breathing. Hopefully your FS is on top of it and you'll be fine! Have you discussed a freeze all cycle? There has been a lot of research done showing that women with OHSS have difficulty with implantation, the high estrogen makes the uterus inhospitable. Not saying it will happen to you, but something to ask your FS about.

Everyone else.. looking good!!

AFM.. had blood work done yesterday to see where my hcg was, it's still high, 59! I know it's come down a lot, a few weeks ago it was 10,000, so we're making progress. Anyone know how long it takes? I have to go in next week for another test. They postponed my appt with the FS until Monday since they hadn't received the report on the fetus yet. Emotionally I'm doing ok, still cry from time to time, and physically I'm well but getting these debilitating migraines. Oh and I kicked the bronchitis I had. 

Turkey, you asked about the regimen I'm taking, I have not cleared it with my FS yet, plan on discussing it next visit which is now on Monday. I'm going to do it regardless of what he says, as I feel the benefits outweigh the risks for me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> Morning ladies.. :hi:
> 
> Mells.. :wohoo: amazing I'm so happy for you!!! Nice high beta :yipee:
> 
> Turkey.. thanks for thinking of me..
> 
> Brandy.. my FS gave me an infusion of albumin to help ease the OHSS. Also eat protein to help thicken the cell walls so you don't lose so
> much water out of them. Watch your weight and if you gain more than 5 lbs in a day go to the hospital, or if you are having trouble breathing. Hopefully your FS is on top of it and you'll be fine! Have you discussed a freeze all cycle? There has been a lot of research done showing that women with OHSS have difficulty with implantation, the high estrogen makes the uterus inhospitable. Not saying it will happen to you, but something to ask your FS about.
> 
> Everyone else.. looking good!!
> 
> AFM.. had blood work done yesterday to see where my hcg was, it's still high, 59! I know it's come down a lot, a few weeks ago it was 10,000, so we're making progress. Anyone know how long it takes? I have to go in next week for another test. They postponed my appt with the FS until Monday since they hadn't received the report on the fetus yet. Emotionally I'm doing ok, still cry from time to time, and physically I'm well but getting these debilitating migraines. Oh and I kicked the bronchitis I had.
> 
> Turkey, you asked about the regimen I'm taking, I have not cleared it with my FS yet, plan on discussing it next visit which is now on Monday. I'm going to do it regardless of what he says, as I feel the benefits outweigh the risks for me.

Hi Ali ;) yes it was discussed. I dont have OHSS yet so we are watching it and trying to minimize the chance of it. If it becomes a major issues we could potential do that.

My Estrogen is staying under 5000 for now so with the meds, bedrest, and hydration hoping for a good outcome.



Question about the lining for anyone that knows.... I have actually never had a discussion with the specialist about my lining other than the last couple ultrasounds he said it was 15mm and beautiful the words super juicy came out and I laughed. Everything I read makes it sound like it would be too thick and he said that is not the case.. any input?


----------



## Sandy83

Well Ladies my first acupuncture appt is booked for 2 weeks today. Little scared as don't know what to expect but it's worth a go. For you ladies who have done acupuncture with IVF how often did you do it? xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy83 said:


> Well Ladies my first acupuncture appt is booked for 2 weeks today. Little scared as don't know what to expect but it's worth a go. For you ladies who have done acupuncture with IVF how often did you do it? xx

I did it for 2 cycles and got pregnant naturally with my only BFP in the last 3.5 years so I believe in it. I went 1x per week and the needle placement was different based upon where I was in the cycle.

I never felt a thing so dont worry about there being any pain and such. Where I went the room was dark and they would put a heating lamp over me on a comfy bed I was on once the needles were in and I would take a nap for 30 minutes :sleep:


----------



## Turkey16

All this acupuncture talk intrigues me...I'm not one to usually buy into this sort of thing, but what the heck, right?? If I'm looking at starting stims, say Mid-August, when would you suggest I start?? And how often should I go?? Thanks in advance for your help gals!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> All this acupuncture talk intrigues me...I'm not one to usually buy into this sort of thing, but what the heck, right?? If I'm looking at starting stims, say Mid-August, when would you suggest I start?? And how often should I go?? Thanks in advance for your help gals!!

My fertility specialist recommends starting it about 1 month in advance going atleast 1x per week. But everyones going to have a different answer I am sure.

Apparently there are studies that have been shown to increase the chances of BFPs by 15% 

https://www.acupuncturetoday.com/mpacms/at/article.php?id=31364


----------



## sekky

Auntie sandy lol. Well as I said someetime back am on fertil aid and ovaboost. I have been doing a lot of workouts too.

Wish I can do accupunture too but I can't find a place in my vicinity so will be doing a lot of fertility yoga/ massage.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I guess I could make a separate thread for this question...

Who has tested out their trigger? I am a total POAS addict and since starting this long protocol I havent used any type of testing so I couldnt resist lol.

I chose 1 cheapie brand of tests to go with and I bought 14 of them rofl. I started today and had obviously a baseline for my positive test to see if fade out and hopefully come right back.

I triggered with 10,000 units of Pregnyl


----------



## L4hope

Ali, I miscarried at around 7weeks. I don't know if it matters or not but I did the vaginal medicine to pass the tissue instead of d&c. I bled for about a week and I had blood work once a week for 4 weeks before my beta came back negative. You'll be there soon Ali. :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

L4hope said:


> Ali, I miscarried at around 7weeks. I don't know if it matters or not but I did the vaginal medicine to pass the tissue instead of d&c. I bled for about a week and I had blood work once a week for 4 weeks before my beta came back negative. You'll be there soon Ali. :hugs:

Ali...I miscarried at about 9 weeks. Found out May 14th, D&E on the 15th. HCG was back at zero on June 4th. Felt CRAZY crampy like I was going to get AF that very day, but alas she didn't arrive until June 17th. Hope this helps!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: if it's 59 now, it should be close to 0 by next week. As for the crying, for a few months after my D&C, I would occasionally burst into tears at random times. It's a healthy part of the healing process after a loss :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey16 said:


> All this acupuncture talk intrigues me...I'm not one to usually buy into this sort of thing, but what the heck, right?? If I'm looking at starting stims, say Mid-August, when would you suggest I start?? And how often should I go?? Thanks in advance for your help gals!!

Turkey, I've haven't done acupuncture before with any of my cycles I was the same as you i don't buy into this sort of thing but i thought I've give done it without so and didn't work so no harm in trying a cycle with it! I've read into it quite a bit recently and it seems like if anything it will make you stress free for the cycle which has got to be a bonus and it helps blood flow to the uterus which i need so I'm going for it this cycle!

I've been told to have my first consulation when I'm not on any medication for IVF so they can assess your body in its natural state, then seems like the norm is to have treatment once a week until trasnfer where they will do a treatment before and after the transfer. I'm hopefully going to start stims about mid/late August and I'm just starting now so you should be fine to start as soon as possible. Hopefully we will be cycle/acupuncture buddies and get our BFP!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

sekky said:


> Auntie sandy lol. Well as I said someetime back am on fertil aid and ovaboost. I have been doing a lot of workouts too.
> 
> Wish I can do accupunture too but I can't find a place in my vicinity so will be doing a lot of fertility yoga/ massage.

I was looking into fertility massage/reflexology but decided on the acupuncture I'm sure it all works in the same. I got put off a little by the reflexologist as she said that to continue treatment while stimming i would need to get approval from the FS as can have certain effects on the uterus so decided not to go down that route xx


----------



## Anxiously

I go for acupuncture once a week. I find it relaxing overall, but I'm always tensed at the start when she's placing the needle, especially at the area near the feet! I get some strong jolts every now and then :)

I may go twice a week next cycle.


----------



## Sandy83

Thats one of the main reasons why I'm doing it for the relaxation if nothing else xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> I go for acupuncture once a week. I find it relaxing overall, but I'm always tensed at the start when she's placing the needle, especially at the area near the feet! I get some strong jolts every now and then :)
> 
> I may go twice a week next cycle.

I just was not a fan of the needles being placed in my feet... It didn't hurt there was just some pressure and the feeling was weird so she didn't continue putting them there... Pointless to do something that makes you relax if you're all tense whne they do the feet ones :dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

So excited!!! My husband does his sample for ER/Fert in an hour and then its my turn!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Brandy, can't wait to here your Fert report :wohoo: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Brandy!

Acupuncture: For my fresh cycle, I didn't do it. For my first FET, I went a few times beforehand, but I couldn't get the scheduling right, so I ended up doing it just the day of my transfer. For my second FET, I just did it the day of the transfer.

I tried it just to make sure I was doing everything I could, just in case it made a difference. In the end, I think the most important part was helping me relax on transfer day, especially beforehand (sometimes my uterus and cervix don't comply with the catheter). And giving me an additional hour to lie down after the transfer (my clinic only gives you about 5-10 minutes).


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Brandy!


----------



## Blue12

1 hour until retrieval - wahoo


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Blue!! Can't wait to hear how many eggs you get!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> 1 hour until retrieval - wahoo

YAY! I just checked in as well but my actual retrieval is in 1.5 hours :) 

See you on the other side FX for both of us!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck Blue and Brandy! Can't wait to hear the count and the fert report! 

Accupunture- I don't really believe in it either, but I definitely found it very relaxing during my FET cycle. I went once a week for about a month and a half, then before and after implantation. It was the easiest transfer of all of them. I did get a charge every once in a while, but it was always over quickly.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy and Blue, patiently waiting for your reports!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

I'm on the edge of my seat girls!!!


----------



## BabyD225

blue...brandy...???????


----------



## Blue12

I had 8 eggs retrieved. I feel ok about the the more important numbers come in tomorrow with maturity and fertilization. Our goal was to get few eggs of quality rather than tons. Last cycle I had 10 eggs and had my daughter so these seems pretty close


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Hi everyone! I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized ;) 

Hope all is well.. I cant focus enough to do personals right now sorry. DH is going to spoil me with my favorite starbucks and a bowl of Pho from my favorite Vietnamese place after a very long nap.

If you saw this on another thread sorry I did copy/paste because I can't type well right now lol.


----------



## Turkey16

Great News Girls!!! Can't wait to hear tomorrow's reports!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Blue12 said:


> I had 8 eggs retrieved. I feel ok about the the more important numbers come in tomorrow with maturity and fertilization. Our goal was to get few eggs of quality rather than tons. Last cycle I had 10 eggs and had my daughter so these seems pretty close

Congrats, Brandy and Blue!!! :thumbup:

Blue: I had 9 eggs, transferred one blast, and froze 3. And I'm preggers with one of them now. Quality is what counts, but it sounds like you already know that, given your DD.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I posted this previously but I didn't see any responses... I am hoping someone might know that missed it :) 

Question about the lining for anyone that knows.... I have actually never had a discussion with the specialist about my lining other than the last couple ultrasounds he said it was 15mm and beautiful the words super juicy came out and I laughed. Everything I read makes it sound like it would be too thick and he said that is not the case.. any input?


----------



## Mells54

My lining was at 12 my last check before transfer and that was almost a week prior. I've read lots about how there really isn't a "too thick" lining although between 9 and 12 is ideal. The real problem is a lining that is too thin. I think you are fine. Did they mention a triple line?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> My lining was at 12 my last check before transfer and that was almost a week prior. I've read lots about how there really isn't a "too thick" lining although between 9 and 12 is ideal. The real problem is a lining that is too thin. I think you are fine. Did they mention a triple line?

Not that I recall but he has an assistant that takes notes for him and he was reading off measurements and all kinds of lingo I didn't get to her so it's possible. I just heard the 15MM and asked what it was.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> My lining was at 12 my last check before transfer and that was almost a week prior. I've read lots about how there really isn't a "too thick" lining although between 9 and 12 is ideal. The real problem is a lining that is too thin. I think you are fine. Did they mention a triple line?
> 
> Not that I recall but he has an assistant that takes notes for him and he was reading off measurements and all kinds of lingo I didn't get to her so it's possible. I just heard the 15MM and asked what it was.Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't think you have anything to worry about in regards to your lining thickness. :happydance:


----------



## Babiesimready

Turkey16 said:


> L4, wannabe and babiesImready...how are you gals doing?? You must be getting closer and closer!! When are all of you due?? Do we have some bellies poppin' or what?? Not sure where you all live, but if any of you are feeling the heat of summer like we here in Philly are, I do hope your AC is in good working order!!

Oh wow Turkey!!! You remembered everyone? awesome! thanks for asking about me. Its beginning to feel so real especially now that my LO is moving and kicking up a storm. I cant believe I'm going to be 24 weeks already...when I think of where I came from, my OBGYN telling me I will never get pregnant, all the surgeries, pains, constant ER visits, 3 Ivfs and where I am today, I feel so blessed and grateful to God. I'm in Texas and its in the 100s here but I'll take this heat than the ttc heat lol :dohh:

How are you and hope all is well? I havent been here in a while so I'm so behind with everyone's progress. Congrats to you Ladies that got your :bfp: 
Wishing you H&H 9 months :dust:

To the rest hope you all are progressing nicely...I know soon we will all look back at this thread, see our babies smiling and know it was all worth it.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Blue & Brandy great news on the retrievals look forward to hearing your Fert reports today :hugs: Brandy I think your lining will be fine 

Babies, Good to hear from you and glad your pregnancy is going well :hugs:

AFM, 6 days and counting till WTF appt hoping to get dates of next cycle as feel ready to move on now. Looks like AF is ready to show her ugly head as feeling extremely crampy think this will be a heavy and painful one!!!! Well I'm off to Leeds for a hen party this weekend so looking forward to that and going to let my hair down and enjoy the weekend. Then got a day off work on monday so going to spend the day with my gorgeous adorable nephew xx


----------



## L4hope

Great news Blue and Brandy! Look forward to your fert reports!!

Sandy it's nice to see you're getting ready to get started again. I bet you're getting anxious to start another cycle!! Sounds like a great weekend. A hen party is like American bachelorette party right? That's great, definitely let loose and have a ball! :)


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Out of my 8 retrieved 4 were mature and all fertilized. Transfer scheduled for Saturday.


----------



## Turkey16

Blue12 said:


> Hi ladies. Out of my 8 retrieved 4 were mature and all fertilized. Transfer scheduled for Saturday.

Good News Blue! How many will you transfer??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Hi ladies. Out of my 8 retrieved 4 were mature and all fertilized. Transfer scheduled for Saturday.

Awesome congrats! So you're doing a 3d? Was that planned or recommended when they gave you the report today? 

I am still waiting on a call :(


----------



## Blue12

It was planned to do a day3. My fs prefers to do day 3. My daughter is a day 3 lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> It was planned to do a day3. My fs prefers to do day 3. My daughter is a day 3 lol

How exciting :) are you going to test early or wait for you OTD?

I am a cheater :( I already started testing my trigger out.


----------



## Mells54

Blue! Congrats!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue- that's awesome! It's all about quality. I had 8 retrieved and 4 fertilized and made it to day 5. Used two the first time and froze the other two ( which I'm preg with now)

Mells- how are you feeling

Brandy- that's a lot of follies can't wait for your report. 

Mo- glad everything is going good. Can't wait til u get transfer. 

Everyone else how are you


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, I'm feeling pretty good. I don't know if that's because I was taking hormones before transfer and I'm just used to it or what. I'm really tired by the end of the day, but my TSH (thyroid) came back high and I probably need my meds adjusted again. I find if I don't let myself get too hungry, my stomach doesn't get too queasy. Today is the best I've felt so far (hope that's not a bad sign), but from what I've read symptoms really kick in around 6 weeks.
How are things going with you? I love your pic!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Sweet, I'm feeling pretty good. I don't know if that's because I was taking hormones before transfer and I'm just used to it or what. I'm really tired by the end of the day, but my TSH (thyroid) came back high and I probably need my meds adjusted again. I find if I don't let myself get too hungry, my stomach doesn't get too queasy. Today is the best I've felt so far (hope that's not a bad sign), but from what I've read symptoms really kick in around 6 weeks.
> How are things going with you? I love your pic!

Maybe you will get lucky like I did with my son and not even notice anything other than your belly a bump!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## L4hope

Blue and Brandy, reports sound great!! Pupo here you come girls! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells-I'm sure they will kick in before you know it. I have a lot of fatigue. But other then that waiting for next week ultrasound.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi all! Still waiting to ovulate... Cd14 looks close! Maybe tomorrow. Why does the body have to not cooperate like you want it to?? Lol :) How is everyone?


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Hi all! Still waiting to ovulate... Cd14 looks close! Maybe tomorrow. Why does the body have to not cooperate like you want it to?? Lol :) How is everyone?

I am so tired of waiting for everything :dohh: We all need a medal for patience!

FX for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Brandy! That is an amazing number of frosties!
I'm jealous, my clinic just gives you the first fert report, then no other updates until the day of transfer. So mean. 

Congrats to you too Blue! Hope yours are growing great too! 

My keryotype test came back normal! So happy. Now just waiting to hear about hubby's.


----------



## Turkey16

Edamame said:


> Congrats Brandy! That is an amazing number of frosties!
> I'm jealous, my clinic just gives you the first fert report, then no other updates until the day of transfer. So mean.
> 
> Congrats to you too Blue! Hope yours are growing great too!
> 
> My keryotype test came back normal! So happy. Now just waiting to hear about hubby's.

Great News Edamame!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well ladies, I finally got the results of our grant application. We did not get the grant. The foundation seems to think we get discounted IVF through the military. That is not true for us as it's only offered in certain areas. I am devastated at the moment. We also found out that a bonus we thought we would get in Sept isn't coming. We might get it next year, but we needed it to pay off our last IVF cycle and FET. So, not only can we not pay off the last loan any time soon, but we don't have the money to try again. I just can't believe it. I'm heartbroken and angry. :cry:


----------



## Blue12

So sorry Lotus. That is so so so upsetting


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Well ladies, I finally got the results of our grant application. We did not get the grant. The foundation seems to think we get discounted IVF through the military. That is not true for us as it's only offered in certain areas. I am devastated at the moment. We also found out that a bonus we thought we would get in Sept isn't coming. We might get it next year, but we needed it to pay off our last IVF cycle and FET. So, not only can we not pay off the last loan any time soon, but we don't have the money to try again. I just can't believe it. I'm heartbroken and angry. :cry:

Oh man, that blows. Why do they have that misinformation?? Is there any way for you to appeal their decision??


----------



## Edamame

I'm so sorry Lotus! Can you request reconsideration and tell them their assumption was wrong?


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Well ladies, I finally got the results of our grant application. We did not get the grant. The foundation seems to think we get discounted IVF through the military. That is not true for us as it's only offered in certain areas. I am devastated at the moment. We also found out that a bonus we thought we would get in Sept isn't coming. We might get it next year, but we needed it to pay off our last IVF cycle and FET. So, not only can we not pay off the last loan any time soon, but we don't have the money to try again. I just can't believe it. I'm heartbroken and angry. :cry:

Oh Lotus, I'm sorry. Is there an appeal process? Also, can't anyone in the military apply for IVF treatments. That's what we were told, it's just the wait list is rather long, and with my age we didnt have that kind of time. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- I'm so sorry to hear that. Maybe you can get different insurance that will cover it


----------



## LotusBlossom

I emailed the chair of the board and told her they had made the wrong assumption, but she hasn't gotten back to me yet. The IVF programs are only at some military hospitals. The closest one is in DC and there is a waiting list for every test. I don't even know how they can make that work... I am trying to find a job with insurance that covers it, but so far I've only found 2 companies in the area and haven't heard back about my applications. Fingers crossed that something can work out. I feel like we keep getting bad news. Enough already!


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> I emailed the chair of the board and told her they had made the wrong assumption, but she hasn't gotten back to me yet. The IVF programs are only at some military hospitals. The closest one is in DC and there is a waiting list for every test. I don't even know how they can make that work... I am trying to find a job with insurance that covers it, but so far I've only found 2 companies in the area and haven't heard back about my applications. Fingers crossed that something can work out. I feel like we keep getting bad news. Enough already!

Any word from the woman you emailed Lotus??


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> I emailed the chair of the board and told her they had made the wrong assumption, but she hasn't gotten back to me yet. The IVF programs are only at some military hospitals. The closest one is in DC and there is a waiting list for every test. I don't even know how they can make that work... I am trying to find a job with insurance that covers it, but so far I've only found 2 companies in the area and haven't heard back about my applications. Fingers crossed that something can work out. I feel like we keep getting bad news. Enough already!

I'm sorry to hear this. Was this Shady Grove's program?


----------



## alicatt

I've heard not so great things about shady grove.. 
They are fine it you fit into the routine IVF protocols but they are incapable of handling problem cases, and will turn you away if you don't fit their criteria, that is his they keep their rates looking so great. 
As I said, if your situation is routine and you aren't too old then they can probably help, but if you have RPL, or implantation failure, or any clotting or autoimmune issue, or are over 35, they are not the place to go.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay got my date for fet! Saturday! I thought it would be Friday since its 6 days after lh surge but bases on my bloodwork they said Saturday. I'll ask the nurse when she calls tomorrow to confirm but yay for a date! 6 days away! Lining was 10.1 mm this morning! Better than when I did the medicated cycle (was 7.5mm a few days before transfer) and triple stripe everything looked great!!! Estrogen was perfect and progesterone was great for day after LH surge.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Yay got my date for fet! Saturday! I thought it would be Friday since its 6 days after lh surge but bases on my bloodwork they said Saturday. I'll ask the nurse when she calls tomorrow to confirm but yay for a date! 6 days away! Lining was 10.1 mm this morning! Better than when I did the medicated cycle (was 7.5mm a few days before transfer) and triple stripe everything looked great!!! Estrogen was perfect and progesterone was great for day after LH surge.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus so sorry. That's really unfair. I hope you can appeal the decision.


----------



## alicatt

YAY Mo!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo Mobaby!!! So soon now!!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, that's wonderful news. I love having dates and a calendar. :yipee:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey16 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I emailed the chair of the board and told her they had made the wrong assumption, but she hasn't gotten back to me yet. The IVF programs are only at some military hospitals. The closest one is in DC and there is a waiting list for every test. I don't even know how they can make that work... I am trying to find a job with insurance that covers it, but so far I've only found 2 companies in the area and haven't heard back about my applications. Fingers crossed that something can work out. I feel like we keep getting bad news. Enough already!
> 
> Any word from the woman you emailed Lotus??Click to expand...

No response yet. I am hoping she will write back tomorrow.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Yay got my date for fet! Saturday! I thought it would be Friday since its 6 days after lh surge but bases on my bloodwork they said Saturday. I'll ask the nurse when she calls tomorrow to confirm but yay for a date! 6 days away! Lining was 10.1 mm this morning! Better than when I did the medicated cycle (was 7.5mm a few days before transfer) and triple stripe everything looked great!!! Estrogen was perfect and progesterone was great for day after LH surge.

GREAT NEWS MO!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! So happy for you!! This is it...Hurray!


----------



## MoBaby

I hope so! Thanks!


----------



## Anxiously

Mo, fantastic lining and yay for surge! How I wish Sat is tomorrow for u :hugs:

Lotus, FX'd for u in getting that grant!

Brandy, Blue, congrats on being PUPO!

Edamame, are DH's karotype results out yet?

Hope everyone else is going great!

AFM, I've been continuing with daily CBFM testing even though the last u/s showed that my follicles had regressed and doc didn't think I'll ovulate this cycle. Then I started to wonder if I'll get my period without ovulation, since my hormones have been manipulated by the pre-ovulatory estradiol supplements, absent lh surge, progesterone, etc. So I made an appointment with doc today to see if he can induce my period so that I can get on with the next cycle.

Well, imagine my surprise when I saw a peak on CBFM this morning on CD22! Did my reproductive system restart on its own? Coincidentally, I had my annual health screening this morning, and the pelvic u/s showed a 17mm follicle. :happydance: I'm going to ask the doc if we can still do an IUI this cycle.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mo!!! You'll be PUPO before you know it! :happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

IUI's set at 2:30pm tomorrow!


----------



## Blue12

That's great news anxiously. Good for you for keeping track.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> IUI's set at 2:30pm tomorrow!

Congrats to you for being so on top of it and pushing the doctors :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> IUI's set at 2:30pm tomorrow!

Hurray Anxious! What terrific news! Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay anxious! Im so glad you don't have to waste the cycle!! Yay for our bodies sometimes!!


----------



## Mells54

Great news Anxiously!!!,


----------



## MoBaby

Okay ladies! PLEASE cross everything you can, pray as much as you can for me! I am having my last ever IVF transfer on FRIDAY at 2pm. I really don't want to have to move onto donor sperm. The office called me today and although they just said yesterday everything was perfect they said it again today and my lining was perfect!! SO I am very hopeful for this since there have been no mishaps and everything has been lining up so perfect. This has to work! Last 2 frosties (hopefully) going into me in just a few days! EEK!


----------



## Anxiously

Fingers, toes, eyes all crossed! This will be the cycle for you Mo!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Okay ladies! PLEASE cross everything you can, pray as much as you can for me! I am having my last ever IVF transfer on FRIDAY at 2pm. I really don't want to have to move onto donor sperm. The office called me today and although they just said yesterday everything was perfect they said it again today and my lining was perfect!! SO I am very hopeful for this since there have been no mishaps and everything has been lining up so perfect. This has to work! Last 2 frosties (hopefully) going into me in just a few days! EEK!

I really hope it all works out for you this cycle and you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Great news Anxiously! So glad you kept checking, I hope it goes great tomorrow!

MoBaby- praying very hard for you! 

Brandy- good luck today!!

Blue- good luck to you too!

AFM- still waiting to hear about DH's karyotype results. He took his test a couple of days after me, so probably won't hear until the middle of this week.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- good luck I have a good feeling!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, this is your time! Everything crossed for you.


----------



## L4hope

Anxious that's amazing news! How awesome that you kept checking and made this happen, otherwise you would have had to wait. You go girl!!

Mo we are all cheering for you to get your bfp this transfer. Keep thinking positive this is going to be it. Everything shows signs that it will! C'mon Saturday!!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Mo!!!! Everything is crossed for you!


----------



## FirstTry

Anxiously said:


> IUI's set at 2:30pm tomorrow!

That's awesome! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MoBaby

yay anxiously!!

First I see the bleed is gone!!! YAY!!! :) Smooth sailing from here on out!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously.. that is great news!!! WOHOO!!

Mo.. We've been on here far too long together.. so I have everything crossed, even my eyes!!! :haha:

AFM.. I haven't been on here much (besides stalking all you lovely ladies) because my FS keeps postponing my appointment to find out about the chromosomes of the baby. Apparently the lab was behind due to the holiday and they were supposed to have the information by today, and my appointment is Wednesday. So hopefully by Wednesday I'll have a plan for what is next.


----------



## Mells54

Hi Everyone. Do any of you have a reference for what your estrogen and progesterone are supposed to be in early pregnancy? Got my numbers today and the RE said they looked good, but I have no point of reference.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Hi Everyone. Do any of you have a reference for what your estrogen and progesterone are supposed to be in early pregnancy? Got my numbers today and the RE said they looked good, but I have no point of reference.

I have no idea what is considered good, my FS said my E2 and P4 was good too. E2 was in the 400-600 range and P4 was in the 40-60 range in the 5-7 week range. I think that there is a wide range once you are pregnant as to what these values are, I even did research on it and couldn't find much. I think you just have to trust that your FS is telling you the truth! :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

DH just texted- his karyotype tests came back normal too! He joked that they did find that his "mojo" chromosome had "extra sexy" on it but that he didn't understand all the medical mumbo-jumbo. :) I'm glad there wasn't anything to be found but also just frustrated that there still isn't anything to fix! Guess we'll just be hoping for better things with round 2.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi Everyone. Do any of you have a reference for what your estrogen and progesterone are supposed to be in early pregnancy? Got my numbers today and the RE said they looked good, but I have no point of reference.

I wish I knew :( Sorry I will pay attention the answer though since I might need it in the future.


----------



## Mells54

I'm sure if there was any concern he would have told me. And I actually called the nurse about something unrelated and just asked if she had the numbers. My RE got on the phone and told me all was good and I "owed" him a bottle of wine!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FINALLY PUPO!!!


I have 3 top grade 5D Blasts. The rest will be frozen ;)


----------



## Edamame

Yay Brandy! Hope the TWW flies by! And congrats on the frosties!


----------



## cali_kt

Wish you loads of luck!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
I used to frequent this thread awhile back but am now on a break after failed IVF & FET. I am actually wrapping my head around another try. We have 3 frosties left. We can not afford anymore IVF and we can not afford adoption. The remaining transfer will be $2800. Here's the question. When I went through all my initial tests it showed that my AMH is 0.01. Once I was stimmed and went into OHSS it was clear that I didnt have DOR. DH has low motility & morph. Then I have fibroids and one tube. So my question is...would you go for IUI? We bypassed that because the doctor insisted that with both the DOR and low sperm stuff that we needed IVF. Now that I don't have DOR, what would you do? Would you do IUI first, or a FET? I am going to ask about glue and a scratch. Anything else you would ask for? Anymore testing? Thanks for any advice. You guys are my go to experts.


----------



## Mells54

Hi Cali, I think IUI wouldn't be completely out of the question although low motility and morphology can be a problem, but sometimes just getting passed the cervix is half the battle. I think it is definitely something to bring up with the RE knowing DOR isn't an issue. Good luck!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Brandy...let the 2 WW begin!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Congrats Brandy...let the 2 WW begin!!!!!!

You wouldnt test early would you? Oh wait you cracked and tested at home?


Cant remember.


----------



## Mells54

I tested at home 9dp3dt...it was only 2 days prior to beta. I can't imagine going into beta without having any idea of the outcome. I'm glad I waited that long bc it was a nice strong line with no question.


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Hi Everyone. Do any of you have a reference for what your estrogen and progesterone are supposed to be in early pregnancy? Got my numbers today and the RE said they looked good, but I have no point of reference.

Mells...this might help 
https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html#female


----------



## Turkey16

Maybe just with progesterone levels though...sorry!


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> FINALLY PUPO!!!
> 
> 
> I have 3 top grade 5D Blasts. The rest will be frozen ;)

Congrats Brandy!!! I'm pulling for ya!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs:

Lotus, So sorry to hear about your news, I hope you get an answer from the director to say they will reconsider. Keep us updated :hugs:

Mo, Yay for FET on Saturday this is the one for you :wohoo:

Brandy & Blue, Yay for being PUPO :happydance:

Anx, Great news on going for IUI this month, I've got my Fx'd :hugs:

Edamame, Yay for tests being all normal. It's great to think everything is looking good but know what you mean by thinking why hasn't it worked if everything is normal! :hugs:

Ali, Fx'd for wednesday and your appt won't be postponed again :hugs:

Cali, Welcome back :hi: I hope some of these ladies can help you with your questions, I would love to give you some advice but i had to go straight to IVF so have never done IUI. Keep us informed with what you decide. 

Sekky, L4, Wanna, Mells, First, Babyd, Em, 2girls, Turkey, Sweetness, Ash, Any updates from yourselves anything happening on the TTC or pregnancy front? 

AFM, Had a great weekend let my hair down a little now back to work and full of cold!!!! Have my WTF appt tomorrow so will hopefully be able to update on when I'll start my next cycle. Still waiting for AF to show here ugly head 5 weeks since failed cycle so hope she shows soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I hope you get some answers and a way ahead to start again.

AFM, just waiting for my scan next week.


----------



## Anxiously

Edamame said:


> DH just texted- his karyotype tests came back normal too! He joked that they did find that his "mojo" chromosome had "extra sexy" on it but that he didn't understand all the medical mumbo-jumbo. :) I'm glad there wasn't anything to be found but also just frustrated that there still isn't anything to fix! Guess we'll just be hoping for better things with round 2.

Lol your DH is awesome!:haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy hope you get answers. Is af usually this long for you? Have you tested? Maybe your re can give you something to induce af.


----------



## Sandy83

MoBaby said:


> Sandy hope you get answers. Is af usually this long for you? Have you tested? Maybe your re can give you something to induce af.

On each IVF I've done I've always had a natural AF prior to my WTF appt so this is definietly late which is not normal for me but i didn't have much of a bleed (TMI) after failed cycle so not sure what is happening and my stomach is still really bloated and has been for the last 2 weeks so who knows what is going on guess I'll find out tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

hmmm...have you taken a HPT? I know you had that water infection. 

So I just had the cutest little patient!! OMG. The mom said it was her little miracle; her IVF baby and she was just smitten over him!! It was the most awesome thing I have seen and just the encouragement I needed for my transfer this cycle. This stuff really works and that was proof! He was such a cute little peanut!! Made my day :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> hmmm...have you taken a HPT? I know you had that water infection.
> 
> So I just had the cutest little patient!! OMG. The mom said it was her little miracle; her IVF baby and she was just smitten over him!! It was the most awesome thing I have seen and just the encouragement I needed for my transfer this cycle. This stuff really works and that was proof! He was such a cute little peanut!! Made my day :)

Its amazing what lifts our spirits!


----------



## Em260

Lotus - I'm so sorry :(. I hope the director gets back to you and there is some sort of appeal process you can go through since they are misinformed about military IVF :hugs: 

Anxiously - so great that you can move right into a cycle and not wait :thumbup: Good thing you were so proactive!

Mo - sending tons of bfp vibes your way! This is it third time is the charm!

Ali - I hope you get some answers tomorrow and plan in place. 

Brandy - congrats on being PUPO! Rest up!

Edamame - it's good that the chromosome tests came back normal but I can imagine it's frustrating too being unexplained. Haha your DH is hysterical!!

Sandy - good luck tomorrow! I hope you're doctor has some new ideas for you going forward.


----------



## MoBaby

Em how exciting to know you are having a girl already!! Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Em how exciting to know you are having a girl already!! Yay! Congrats!!

Aww thanks Mo! I actually knew before transfer since we did PGD and found out all of our embryos are girls :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thats so exciting! I didnt know you already knew!! PGD is awesome! I am hoping one of my two is a boy..IDK but I have this theory in my head that I cant carry little girls since both of my mcs were little girls. I probably wont find out what the gender is either way. I have really really good vibes about this transfer!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Thats so exciting! I didnt know you already knew!! PGD is awesome! I am hoping one of my two is a boy..IDK but I have this theory in my head that I cant carry little girls since both of my mcs were little girls. I probably wont find out what the gender is either way. I have really really good vibes about this transfer!

Interesting theory about the girls for you. My mc where we did chromosome testing was a boy so maybe I can't carry boys I don't know. Wow that takes a lot of patience to wait to find out the sex but how amazing would the surprise be! I have really good vibes about this transfer for you too!! Just a few more days and you'll be PUPO!!


----------



## MoBaby

I know!! Just 72 hours from now!! EEK!! :) I'm getting excited!

I have an appt at the new RE tomorrow to go over the RPL panel (which came back all normal) and to discuss DH most recent SA and discuss whats next. I dont even want to talk about the cycle not working but I want him to know what our plans are. Hope that goes well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I know!! Just 72 hours from now!! EEK!! :) I'm getting excited!
> 
> I have an appt at the new RE tomorrow to go over the RPL panel (which came back all normal) and to discuss DH most recent SA and discuss whats next. I dont even want to talk about the cycle not working but I want him to know what our plans are. Hope that goes well!

I am excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Mo, very exciting!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I have a good feeling. And that is a weird theory with the girls but seems like its possible. 

Mells- when is our scan? Andmy progesterone was normally 50-300. Yes a big range. But as long as its above 15 that's all that matters. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## alicatt

Cali.. with one tube blocked IUI is not the best option. You'll need to find out what your dominant ovary is and if it's the same as your unblocked tube then maybe, but if it's not you will have little chance of success. Not many people know this but you don't ovulate one month from the left then next from the right. Most of us have a dominant ovary that we ovulate from most months and then the other maybe 1-4 times a year. 

Have you tried any supplements for your DH to improve his sperm?


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mo- I have a good feeling. And that is a weird theory with the girls but seems like its possible.
> 
> Mells- when is our scan? Andmy progesterone was normally 50-300. Yes a big range. But as long as its above 15 that's all that matters.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well

Sweet, it's next Wednesday. I can't wait! I'm praying everything is on track...I'm such a worry wort and I just don't "feel" pregnant, although I have symptoms. I'm just anxious since I had a previous ectopic.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Mo- I have a good feeling. And that is a weird theory with the girls but seems like its possible.
> 
> Mells- when is our scan? Andmy progesterone was normally 50-300. Yes a big range. But as long as its above 15 that's all that matters.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> Sweet, it's next Wednesday. I can't wait! I'm praying everything is on track...I'm such a worry wort and I just don't "feel" pregnant, although I have symptoms. I'm just anxious since I had a previous ectopic.Click to expand...

I can't think of my OTD without remembering your scan lol. Cant wait to hear all the details about the scan :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Mo- I have a good feeling. And that is a weird theory with the girls but seems like its possible.
> 
> Mells- when is our scan? Andmy progesterone was normally 50-300. Yes a big range. But as long as its above 15 that's all that matters.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> Sweet, it's next Wednesday. I can't wait! I'm praying everything is on track...I'm such a worry wort and I just don't "feel" pregnant, although I have symptoms. I'm just anxious since I had a previous ectopic.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't think of my OTD without remembering your scan lol. Cant wait to hear all the details about the scan :happydance:Click to expand...

Brandy, I'm sure it will be a good day for both of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, Mo Good luck with appt's today :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

Goodluck to you today Sandy!


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. thanks, and same to you!

Mo.. can't wait until you are PUPO!

AFM.. I'm sorry I've been MIA.. mostly been busy with work and preparing for a drive crosscountry and a 3 week stay in Canada. Preparing 2 dogs, 1 car, myself and packing has been a lot! All while dealing with my MC. Keeping busy has helped, so has the assumption that the baby likely has a chromosomal issue.
I find out in a few short hours what the issue was. We'll also discuss my options for another cycle. Alternate options for suppressing my NK cells, etc.

I'm going to talk to them about CCS, and the CCRM supplement cocktail for women that are older.. it contains the following:

L-Arginine
CoQ10
Melatonin
Myo Inisitol
DHEA (only for poor responders)

We'll see what he says.

Oh and I'm going to ask about IMSI a method for selecting the best sperm for ICSI. Course that will only be necessary if I end up doing another full IVF!

I'll let you know how it all goes!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Ali!!! You too Sandy!! Hope everything goes smoothly and you get the answers you need!!! xoxo


----------



## Anxiously

Hi cali, I just did a natural IUI even though I have 5 frosties left. My circumstances are different from yours, but thought I'd share my experience just as a point of reference.

After a failed fresh IVF and another failed FET, I've been wondering if the aggressive stimulation during IVF had compromised quality for quantity. So I wanted to try a simpler (and cheaper) alternative for a change. Also, DH will be moving to Middle East next month, so I wanted to catch him "live" for this procedure first, and leave all the frozen stuff for later. :flower: 

My AMH is 1.3, which is borderline low. No OHSS during fresh IVF even though my stimulation was quite aggressive. DH's motility's fine, but morph's low. However, several of RE's I've seen all said that we shouldn't rely too much on the WHO references in the SA report as the benchmark. All it takes is 1 out of the millions!

My antral count is always higher on the left ovary (4) as compared to my right (2). My initial dominant follicle this cycle was from my left ovary, but that subsequently regressed. Right ovary decided to take over the job later and I ended up ovulating from the right side. Who knows? :shrug:

As for your fibroids, have they been removed already? 


Spoiler



cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> I used to frequent this thread awhile back but am now on a break after failed IVF & FET. I am actually wrapping my head around another try. We have 3 frosties left. We can not afford anymore IVF and we can not afford adoption. The remaining transfer will be $2800. Here's the question. When I went through all my initial tests it showed that my AMH is 0.01. Once I was stimmed and went into OHSS it was clear that I didnt have DOR. DH has low motility & morph. Then I have fibroids and one tube. So my question is...would you go for IUI? We bypassed that because the doctor insisted that with both the DOR and low sperm stuff that we needed IVF. Now that I don't have DOR, what would you do? Would you do IUI first, or a FET? I am going to ask about glue and a scratch. Anything else you would ask for? Anymore testing? Thanks for any advice. You guys are my go to experts.


----------



## Anxiously

GL Ali! Can't wait to hear what the doc has to say!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously said:


> GL Ali! Can't hear to hear what the doc has to say!

I know me too! I'm at the dealership getting some warranty work done on my car before my trip, and before my appt and I'm going nuts, the wait is killing me! My appt is in 80 minutes! LOL!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Ali! I'm pulling for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies!! OMG! Its just 47 hours away....

SO I went to the new RE today because I am the type of person who needs a Plan B you know and I also needed to hear from the RE my labs were normal and they were. I didnt want to do this transfer with some weird issue underlying. No immune or clotting issues. Also we discussed DH SA. We were told there were no sperm by the nurse but there were some sperm; 24 total lol. We knew it was pretty bad. 18 were motile/usable. We could do IVF/ICSI with that sample. So DH and I had already discussed doing another IVF etc. We decided that enough is enough and we should just move on to donor sperm if this FET isnt successful. I ovulate normally every month. Granite I only have one tube the RE said this isnt an issue because I will be on mild stims to make sure I have follicles on both sides or to at least give it a chance. And if the right side only has follicles then we dont do the IUI. I think we would give the IUI 3-5 tries before moving back to IVF. Success is about 18% each time compared to natural conception of 20-25% each month so after 3-5 if it doesnt work then it probably won't. Then we would consider doing the TESE/ICSI/PGD at that point (with back-up donor just in case and do a some with DH sperm and some with DS to see which makes better quality embryos since all this stuff is related to crappy sperm).
I was super nervous of telling the RE we were doing the FET but he was really cool with it. He said we have a great chance of it working and really thinks what happened before had to do with chromosome issues/genetics. So I am praying that one of these babies is normal. He said to call him either way to let him know. He is really nice and up front which I really like. I just hope he doesnt think we used him to figure things out but sometimes you have to have second opinions before knowing what is right for you. 

Oh one more thing: When I was at the new RE office my current RE office called me and said I need to pay for the FET now. I told them I would be up there Friday before the transfer to drop off payment and we got into a little argument about it because she said no she needed it now. I said this is the 6th time I am doing a transfer with you guys and you know I am good for the money so I will bring it. I have never been late or anything. They have screwed up my account multiple times and it took months to figure it out. They have owed me a refund and took weeks to get to me. Well, she spoke to the dr and the nurse (or said she did) then said they would not thaw without payment so then I had to go there and pay after my appt. The call really ticked me off. I told here I wasnt being difficult but her call really irritated me! They acted like I was just going to have my babies put back and then never see them again. Like I was some criminal or something. After my 2.5 years with them, thousands of dollars, multiple appts calls, etc I thought they would treat me better than they did. 

Ali: Where are you? Want to hear about your appt :) And you too Sandy! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope everyone is well... I am in a panic when I know I shouldnt be :( I only had my transfer 72 hours ago and I haven't noticed anything lol.

Silly I know but I was really hoping for a tug or a pull or SOMETHING... even pee 1 more time than normal and give me hope :)


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Hope everyone is well... I am in a panic when I know I shouldnt be :( I only had my transfer 72 hours ago and I haven't noticed anything lol.
> 
> Silly I know but I was really hoping for a tug or a pull or SOMETHING... even pee 1 more time than normal and give me hope :)

Relax, it's way too early! I felt things after my first transfer, but that ended in m/c. With this one, I didn't have symptoms til after I got my BFP. Good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: you are so on top of this whole process. I'm hoping this FET will be the one for you. Sorry about the billing issue. It's really really lame that they would give you a hard time.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well... I am in a panic when I know I shouldnt be :( I only had my transfer 72 hours ago and I haven't noticed anything lol.
> 
> Silly I know but I was really hoping for a tug or a pull or SOMETHING... even pee 1 more time than normal and give me hope :)
> 
> Relax, it's way too early! I felt things after my first transfer, but that ended in m/c. With this one, I didn't have symptoms til after I got my BFP. Good luck!Click to expand...

Agreed.. way too early! Give it some more time!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Mo: you are so on top of this whole process. I'm hoping this FET will be the one for you. Sorry about the billing issue. It's really really lame that they would give you a hard time.

My FS office has stupid rules about payment being done at certain times or else, but God forbid that they owe you money! So I hear you! 

Besides that, you have a great plan and hopefully you won't need it but if you do, you are all set!!! Only thing I would ask about is IMSI (if you end up using your DH's sperm) it is a way for them to test the sperm and pick out the good ones (chromosomally perfect).


----------



## alicatt

Hi ladies! 

Back from my appt at the FS!

I have plenty to update you with!

First off I will tell you that the results of the chromosomal test were inconclusive all they found were normal XX cells that when they did DNA testing on them came back as me! A match to the blood sample that went along with the tissue sample 
However based upon the timing of the failure and the size of the yolk sac my FS was able to conclude with some certainty that it was likely trisomy 16 which is a heart issue and usually the miscarriage occurs at the time the heart should be developing and taking its first beats.

Second we discussed what to do next and we decided to follow the CCRM protocol (CCRM is a fertility place in Colorado that has high rates of success with women in their 40s. This includes supplements for 3 months, then a fresh IVF with the protocol that works best for you according to your antral follicle count, your AMH and your previous IVF cycles. Next up is ICSI to fertilize the embryos. Then CCS (comprehensive chromosomal screening) this eliminates all the embryos with chromosomal issues. Finally it is a freeze all cycle and the perfect embryo(s) up to 2 will be transferred in a subsequent cycle. Following this plan gives a 76% chance of success (live birth) and only a 1.9% chance of miscarriage. Me thinks thems some good odds! 

So we'll also test the two I have and if they are any good we'll do a day 6 transfer of just those embryos during the fresh (this is because you can't defrost then test then freeze again, and they have to test them all at once for me to only have to pay once. So if any are good they have to go in during the fresh cycle. Any fresh perfect embryos will be frozen for a later FET.

I also had an ultrasound to see where I was in my cycle, and he said I was still looking pretty dormant but perhaps in the first week of my cycle. My lining was 6.6 and my ovaries had plenty of antral follicles, but no dominant ones. So I'm probably still in the early stages of a cycle. He said my period was at least 3 weeks out. So at least I won't have AF while on vacation! 

For those of you interested in the CCRM cocktail here it is:

Myo Inositol 2gm, 2 times daily
Melatonin 3mg, nightly
L-Arginine 1000 mg, 2 times daily
CoQ10 200 mg, 2 times daily
DHEA 25 mg, 3 times daily (poor responders only)

My FS said lets give it a try, and said let's test your DHEA before we supplement that. I've been a good responder in the past so I doubt I need it.

So that is it in a nutshell! It's a lot to ingest but at least we have a plan! My FS jokingly said thanks for doing my work for me, and would you like to be my assistant? He said I could go back to school and in 10 heard I'd be a certified (or certifiable) Specialist in Reproductive Endocrinology!!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, That does sound like a plan. I'm happy that things are moving along for you and I have no doubts you will have a bun in the oven in no time!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, That does sound like a plan. I'm happy that things are moving along for you and I have no doubts you will have a bun in the oven in no time!

I hope so! It's going to be Sept/Oct before we do it :cry:

How are you feeling? When is your US?


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, That does sound like a plan. I'm happy that things are moving along for you and I have no doubts you will have a bun in the oven in no time!
> 
> I hope so! It's going to be Sept/Oct before we do it :cry:
> 
> How are you feeling? When is your US?Click to expand...

I just know things are going to work out for you. You have done your homework and probably know more than some docs. It still amazes me how some people get pregnant so easily. :wacko:

My us is next Wednesday. I'm very nervous especially since my only other BFP was ectopic. I just feel like things went too smoothly this time. I don't have much in the way of symptoms, except my stomach is so bloated. I look hugely pregnant already which I'm hoping most don't notice since we aren't telling anyone yet, especially my job!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, That does sound like a plan. I'm happy that things are moving along for you and I have no doubts you will have a bun in the oven in no time!
> 
> I hope so! It's going to be Sept/Oct before we do it :cry:
> 
> How are you feeling? When is your US?Click to expand...
> 
> I just know things are going to work out for you. You have done your homework and probably know more than some docs. It still amazes me how some people get pregnant so easily. :wacko:
> 
> My us is next Wednesday. I'm very nervous especially since my only other BFP was ectopic. I just feel like things went too smoothly this time. I don't have much in the way of symptoms, except my stomach is so bloated. I look hugely pregnant already which I'm hoping most don't notice since we aren't telling anyone yet, especially my job!Click to expand...

Thanks! I thought it was funny when my FS told me I'd done his job for me! LOL!

Each pregnancy is different and I don't think you can compare them. Just have faith and look forward to your US on Wednesday!!! FX'd that everything looks good!


----------



## cali_kt

alicatt said:


> Cali.. with one tube blocked IUI is not the best option. You'll need to find out what your dominant ovary is and if it's the same as your unblocked tube then maybe, but if it's not you will have little chance of success. Not many people know this but you don't ovulate one month from the left then next from the right. Most of us have a dominant ovary that we ovulate from most months and then the other maybe 1-4 times a year.
> 
> Have you tried any supplements for your DH to improve his sperm?

Thanks for the reply Ali! These are all great questions. And all I have tried is Vit C and Maca. Any ideas. His morph is 5% and motility is 33%. I have a WTF appt on tues now that I am ready to look forward.


----------



## alicatt

Cali yes! There are things you can both do to improve your eggs and sperm . Since I'm using donor sperm I didn't post the fertility cocktail that can be used for men, only the woman's see my last post.

Here is the men's:

CoQ10
L-Agrinine
Pyconogenol 

I'm not sure of the dosages, but I've got a friend who's DH had miserable sperm, 2 failed IVF attempts and after 6 months on these supplements (male) they've had 2 spontaneous pregnancies, both ended in miscarriages, but due to chromosomal issues (one time was the eggs fault and the other her egg was fertilized by 3 sperm)! So neither were the sperms fault. Only downside to the supplements is that it takes 3 months to make a difference (this goes for men and women).

Also cutting out alcohol can make a huge difference, same with caffeine. It's only for 3 months, for the guy anyway.. so give it a try!


----------



## cali_kt

Anxiously-
Thank you for sharing. No I have not removed fibroids. We are seeing doc on tuesday and I want to talk about that. 

Mo- That would have really irritated me. They know you are good for it and I don't like how they said they wouldn't even thaw without it. I think I would have lost it!!

Brandy- Fingers crossed for you. The 2WW after IVF/FET is killer!

Mells- Crossing fingers for a beautiful u/s!

Ali- Thank you!! Saving that info! Glad your appt went so well. Sounds like a great plan and it sounds like it is giving you lots of hope and excitement!

AFM- I finally called my FS after being MIA after my BFN in March. We decided to do a WTF appt. We will talk about SA, my AMH level and fibroids. I want those suckers out if it is causing a problem!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- try not to worry. If it was ectopic you would know something is up by this timer relax and enjoy being preg

Ali - you know your stuff and just as I feel like this time is going to be it for mo I have positive feelings this is your time as well

BRANDY- WAY too early tonfeelnanything. Try to relax :). I know easier said then done

Cali- good luck on any course you decide to take

Everyone else- hope all is well will do more personals tom.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Ali, sounds like you have a great plan in place to continue and I'm sure you do know more then the FS with all the research you do. You are like to IVF Guru. :hugs:

Mo, Great back up plan in place but I'm sure you won't need it and this FET will be the cycle for you :happydance:

Cali, Great news that you are doing going in for a WTF appt, hope you will get some answers :hugs:

Brandy, The 2ww is hell but try to relax the other are right far to early. Are you going to be testing? :hugs:

AFM, WTF appt went well and can start as soon as next week :happydance: but once i mentioned about my symptoms with the bloated stomach for 3 weeks and the UTI that i had and the no show of :witch: they wanted to do a scan to see what was going on. Well just to remind you all of what has went on since the last cycle just so you can give your advice:

Failed cycle 5 weeks ago started spotting 2/3 days prior to OTD and had light period the Day of OTD for 3 days. Bloated stomach started to dissappear start to get the meds out of my system. 2 weeks after failed cycle bloated stomach reappeared and was solid to touch. Started to get nausea feeling and heartburn rang clinic and they advised it could be ovualtion and due a bleed soon. 3 days after this I was constantly going to the toilet like every hour so. Took a water sample to my GP to find that i had a slight water infection showing blood, protein & leukocytes in my sample, he put me on anti biotics for 3 days which did the trick no longer had a UTI. Bloating still there and continues and no sign of AF. 

Scanned at WTF appt yesterday with the nurse and linning is showing at 6.6mm plenty of antral follices showing. the nurse requested a doctor to come in and have a look and she noticed there was a corpus luteum on the right side so i definitely ovualted so out of the blue she said you could be pregnant or just a late period due to failed cycle. So now that a FS said it could be a pregnancy got it stuck in my head thinking could it be and don't want to get my hopes up. So they took my bloods and going to do a pregnancy test and also my E2 levels etc. Get results after 4pm today which is in 6.5 hours!!!!!! 

Well whatever the outcome at least i know i can start as early as next week if needed. I'm going :wacko: sitting at work thinking about it Waiting once again!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the long post just needed to get it out to people who know what i'm going through :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Omg Sandy. That would be wonderful news wouldn't it Finger crossed and hoping for you. Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Blue, Think it's going to be a long shot tho as DH had chemo 2 years ago and got tested a year after treatment and was classed as sterile. I have ready that it can come back after 2/3 years after treatment but not sure!!! xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ali sounds like you had a good appt. a lot to take in and to change but it sounds good.

Sandy: hmm you never know! 

Blue when do you test?

Eek: tomorrow! 27 hours until I go to the center!


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. wow, well anything could happen? I am rooting for a spontaneous pregnancy, wouldn't that be incredible!

Your scan sounded exactly like mine, lining was 6.6mm and I had plenty of antral follicles, but my FS didn't see any corpus luteum, plus I think your lining looks different after you have ovulated, apparently you lose the triple lining. :shrug: My FS told me that I was probably at the beginning of my cycle maybe day 4-6? But no dominant follicle meant that either none had started to grow (early cycle) or that my body wasn't quite ready to get back into the groove. I however had no corpus luteum, and have not had :sex: so there is no chance I could be pregnant. You could be though! Wouldn't that be amazing!!!


----------



## Blue12

My otd is July 27 which is sooo far away 14dp3dt. But I will be testing sooner as I feel that at the equivalent of 13dpo the answer is definitive if its a negative.


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> My otd is July 27 which is sooo far away 14dp3dt. But I will be testing sooner as I feel that at the equivalent of 13dpo the answer is definitive if its a negative.

What DPT are you now? I believe I got my first faint positive on 4dp5dt. Not advocating testing early, and mine was a squinter, but if you are game, you can probably start as early as 6dp3dt, but at that point there is still a very big chance it will be negative. So as long as you prepare for the potential negative, go for it. Or if you want to wait until the chances are pretty high that if it worked it will be positive, then wait until about 12-13dpo as you said.


----------



## Em260

Mo - ooh only a day to go!! So excited for you!! That is really annoying about the billing thing especially that added comment about not thawing your embryos. Sorry you had to deal with that. 

Ali - it sounds like you have done a ton of research and so great that your FS is open to working with the CCRM protocol. Sept/Oct isn't that far off and once you get started the time will fly by. I have such a good feeling about all of this for you!!

Sandy - that would be so incredible! 

Mells - hope this week goes by quickly. Fx for you! 

Cali - hope your WTF appt goes well and you get a plan in place for your next cycle. 

Blue - it's so hard to hold out I can never keep myself from testing early. Fx this is your BFP!


----------



## Blue12

alicatt said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> My otd is July 27 which is sooo far away 14dp3dt. But I will be testing sooner as I feel that at the equivalent of 13dpo the answer is definitive if its a negative.
> 
> What DPT are you now? I believe I got my first faint positive on 4dp5dt. Not advocating testing early, and mine was a squinter, but if you are game, you can probably start as early as 6dp3dt, but at that point there is still a very big chance it will be negative. So as long as you prepare for the potential negative, go for it. Or if you want to wait until the chances are pretty high that if it worked it will be positive, then wait until about 12-13dpo as you said.Click to expand...

I'm currently 5dp3dt. I'm so nervous and unsure what to do. I will probably test even earlier but those early negatives do break my heart. And honestly I have a really bad feeling this cycle won't work. I have no tests at home though so that may lead me to have to wait.


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> My otd is July 27 which is sooo far away 14dp3dt. But I will be testing sooner as I feel that at the equivalent of 13dpo the answer is definitive if its a negative.
> 
> What DPT are you now? I believe I got my first faint positive on 4dp5dt. Not advocating testing early, and mine was a squinter, but if you are game, you can probably start as early as 6dp3dt, but at that point there is still a very big chance it will be negative. So as long as you prepare for the potential negative, go for it. Or if you want to wait until the chances are pretty high that if it worked it will be positive, then wait until about 12-13dpo as you said.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently 5dp3dt. I'm so nervous and unsure what to do. I will probably test even earlier but those early negatives do break my heart. And honestly I have a really bad feeling this cycle won't work. I have no tests at home though so that may lead me to have to wait.Click to expand...

Ya, I'd wait at least another day, and if you don't like seeing the negatives, then I'd wait until 12-13 dpo then! :dust: Keep thinking positive!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!!! Lots of exciting things a-happening!!!! 

Super psyched for you Mo!!!! The stars are aligned and it's your time babe!!! Not much longer now!!

Ali & Sandy...things are moving!!! Sounds like your appointments went great!! Your times will be here before you know it! 

Blue & Brandy...sit tight and stay calm!! Some people feel stuff, some don't feel a thing! I literally did not have a single sign or symptom with DD! I am praying for you and sending virtual hugs! Fingers crossed too!!!

Hey Kali...good luck with whatever option you decide to go with!!!

All pregnant gals, L4, wanna, babies, babyD, 2girls, Em, first, sweet and 
Mells (!!!!)...hope you're feeling spectacular and keeping cool! 

All my other friends who are somewhere in the middle with me Edamame, Ever, anxiously, lotus, Sekky, Lucie, TTCbaby, Ash, and anyone else I'm leaving out (sorry!!)...hope you are feeling good, and staying positive. 

AFM...AF arrived yesterday, so it's "Estrogen Priming Protocol...Take II" it's kinda like deja vu cuz I'm doing the same dang thing I did last month, but whatever!!! Bloodwork tomorrow and then hysteroscopy next Thursday. Please say some prayers that everything is clear and we can get this show on the road....THANKS GIRLS!!! xoxo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> My otd is July 27 which is sooo far away 14dp3dt. But I will be testing sooner as I feel that at the equivalent of 13dpo the answer is definitive if its a negative.
> 
> What DPT are you now? I believe I got my first faint positive on 4dp5dt. Not advocating testing early, and mine was a squinter, but if you are game, you can probably start as early as 6dp3dt, but at that point there is still a very big chance it will be negative. So as long as you prepare for the potential negative, go for it. Or if you want to wait until the chances are pretty high that if it worked it will be positive, then wait until about 12-13dpo as you said.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently 5dp3dt. I'm so nervous and unsure what to do. I will probably test even earlier but those early negatives do break my heart. And honestly I have a really bad feeling this cycle won't work. I have no tests at home though so that may lead me to have to wait.Click to expand...

I'm the same as you and I'm so sad and scared it didn't work. I need to be positive but it's not happening


----------



## Mells54

Blue12 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> My otd is July 27 which is sooo far away 14dp3dt. But I will be testing sooner as I feel that at the equivalent of 13dpo the answer is definitive if its a negative.
> 
> What DPT are you now? I believe I got my first faint positive on 4dp5dt. Not advocating testing early, and mine was a squinter, but if you are game, you can probably start as early as 6dp3dt, but at that point there is still a very big chance it will be negative. So as long as you prepare for the potential negative, go for it. Or if you want to wait until the chances are pretty high that if it worked it will be positive, then wait until about 12-13dpo as you said.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently 5dp3dt. I'm so nervous and unsure what to do. I will probably test even earlier but those early negatives do break my heart. And honestly I have a really bad feeling this cycle won't work. I have no tests at home though so that may lead me to have to wait.Click to expand...

Blue, I got my BFP at 9dp3dt and there was no denying the line. I think I could have tested earlier and gotten something, but I was too scared. Good luck!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> My otd is July 27 which is sooo far away 14dp3dt. But I will be testing sooner as I feel that at the equivalent of 13dpo the answer is definitive if its a negative.
> 
> What DPT are you now? I believe I got my first faint positive on 4dp5dt. Not advocating testing early, and mine was a squinter, but if you are game, you can probably start as early as 6dp3dt, but at that point there is still a very big chance it will be negative. So as long as you prepare for the potential negative, go for it. Or if you want to wait until the chances are pretty high that if it worked it will be positive, then wait until about 12-13dpo as you said.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently 5dp3dt. I'm so nervous and unsure what to do. I will probably test even earlier but those early negatives do break my heart. And honestly I have a really bad feeling this cycle won't work. I have no tests at home though so that may lead me to have to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Blue, I got my BFP at 9dp3dt and there was no denying the line. I think I could have tested earlier and gotten something, but I was too scared. Good luck!Click to expand...

I did test on 3dp5dt and got a BFN and cried and cried :cry: and then on 4dp5dt I saw the faintest of faint lines, it was so amazing! So don't count yourself out! I was so emotional during those days, that I thought for sure it didn't work, but then I saw the line. Course it ended in a MC, but I was pregnant if only for a little while!


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies no natural bfp, but got start dates of 3rd august for down regging and ER for beginning of september. Xx


----------



## Blue12

Sorry to hear no surprise pregnancy sandy but must feel fantastic to be movig forward. I feel very positive for you. 

Thanks ladies for the positive wishes. I can't remember who h exact dpo's I tested last time with my fet but I'm pretty sure I had very early lines which I was so excited about and I had 1-2 preg on the cb digital for a whole week every day and then my beta was low and went down. So it still makes me nervous lol. But I want some lines lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Sorry to hear no surprise pregnancy sandy but must feel fantastic to be movig forward. I feel very positive for you.
> 
> Thanks ladies for the positive wishes. I can't remember who h exact dpo's I tested last time with my fet but I'm pretty sure I had very early lines which I was so excited about and I had 1-2 preg on the cb digital for a whole week every day and then my beta was low and went down. So it still makes me nervous lol. But I want some lines lol

Amen sister! I am a POAS addict so that doesnt help.

I thought I tested my trigger all the way out but on 2DP5DT I had the faintest ever of lines... so I held it and took another test last night and this morning. I think there is a tiny bit residual from my trigger or something because they didnt change within that 24 hours.

But to see the line I had to take the frer apart and hold it in all kinds of light to grab a glimpse of it so I either have line eye or a spot of trigger.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi ladies! There is so much going on here! I'm following and thinking about all of you but have been in a holding pattern for a while. I found out today that my civilian provider can send a referral to military IVF program, which is MUCH more affordable...but it's in DC. So... I talked to another military wife who went through the program and got the low-down on the treatment, traveling, etc. She had a very positive experience and says her friend did as well. We've decided to go for it. We have to wait a bit so that baby will be born with DH in the country, but hoping to get things (tests and all that) started so we can do a cycle at the beginning of next year. I'm excited to have a plan!!

I had an interview tonight for a nanny position (glutton for punishment, I know), but I don't think it's the right fit. Hoping to not work with children as it's just a reminder that we have none, but I'm good at it. 

I hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Blue12

Brandy I had the same thing. I did a test 4dp3dt and had a faint line that was visible but them today at 5dp3dt completely blank so maybe now the trigger was completely out. But I must say I'm using the cheapie tests which I dot feel are nearly as reliable as frers or cb digital - I will use those closer to the date


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, I'm so happy to hear you have a plan. We were told the waiting list was about 2 years so that is why we didnt apply, we are just too old to wait that long...but if you have time on your side I think it is a good option.


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> Brandy I had the same thing. I did a test 4dp3dt and had a faint line that was visible but them today at 5dp3dt completely blank so maybe now the trigger was completely out. But I must say I'm using the cheapie tests which I dot feel are nearly as reliable as frers or cb digital - I will use those closer to the date

Those days around 5-10 DPO are the hardest part of the wait, just try to be patient, and stay positive! I talked to my belly a lot telling the bean to implant! My impression of the Internet cheapies is don't bother with them! They are supposed to be so sensitive but were showing negatives (or squinters) when I had clear lines on FRER's. Go to Walmart they have the cheapest FRER's at about 8.97 a box for 2. I promise you it's worth getting the more expensive test!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Brandy I had the same thing. I did a test 4dp3dt and had a faint line that was visible but them today at 5dp3dt completely blank so maybe now the trigger was completely out. But I must say I'm using the cheapie tests which I dot feel are nearly as reliable as frers or cb digital - I will use those closer to the date

This is the line thats making me senile!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Lotus, I'm so happy to hear you have a plan. We were told the waiting list was about 2 years so that is why we didnt apply, we are just too old to wait that long...but if you have time on your side I think it is a good option.

Lotus I'm glad to hear you have a plan! YAY!

Sandy.. sorry for the BFN, but at least you have a date for your next one!

AFM.. My HCG is now normal at 5, and my DHEA was in the normal range so we aren't going to supplement since its normal and my Antral follicle count looked great. I'm heading on vacation tomorrow, driving cross country, so I'll be a little MIA until I get there.


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus, I'm so happy to hear you have a plan. We were told the waiting list was about 2 years so that is why we didnt apply, we are just too old to wait that long...but if you have time on your side I think it is a good option.
> 
> Lotus I'm glad to hear you have a plan! YAY!
> 
> Sandy.. sorry for the BFN, but at least you have a date for your next one!
> 
> AFM.. My HCG is now normal at 5, and my DHEA was in the normal range so we aren't going to supplement since its normal and my Antral follicle count looked great. I'm heading on vacation tomorrow, driving cross country, so I'll be a little MIA until I get there.Click to expand...

Ahh have a good trip!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, have a good trip!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Lotus, I'm so happy to hear you have a plan. We were told the waiting list was about 2 years so that is why we didnt apply, we are just too old to wait that long...but if you have time on your side I think it is a good option.

I looked into it and there is NO WAITING LIST! I was so shocked!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Lotus, great news on the plan, I'm so excited for you :happydance:

Ali, Enjoy your vacation, you deserve some well earned rest and relaxation. :hugs:

Blue & Brandy, Keeping my fingers crossed for you not be long til OTD :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

AFM, really looking forward to moving on with this cycle. Start buserelin on 3rd August and ER about 2nd week in September :happydance: Have my first accupuncture appt in 4 days so looking forward to that. It's all go! xx


----------



## MoBaby

2 totcicles on board!! They both made it!! Dr was surprised the one that had been frozen-thawed-frozen made it and he asked me if I was really sure I wanted to do both. I said its all or none at this point! Here is a pic of the babies :)
https://i.imgur.com/Pra4puQl.jpg


----------



## Blue12

Beautiful mobaby. They look like top quality embryos. So happy for you! I hope you have a speedy 2ww.


----------



## MoBaby

Re said I could cheat and test 5 days from tomorrow... Not sure if I want to b/c that still seems early considering the Hcg shot.


----------



## Blue12

Wow! That does seen early but verrrrry exciting to hear that


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Mo!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo that's awesome they look great! I'm so excited

Ali- have fun and be safe

Lotus- g,ad you have a plan. I'm so glad

Everyone else hope all is well


----------



## sekky

Congrats Mo

Hello everyone


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yay mo!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys, I'm back from vacation! So happy to see Brandy & Mobaby PUPO! FX'd for you both. 

I did my first progesterone injection today, my FET is scheduled for Thursday. This is the first FET I'll be doing w/ progesterone injections and need some help! It was fine going in but now is quite sore, red and lumpy. Is this normal? Will my entire butt be covered in painful, red lumps? Any tips? Thanks guys! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

blessedlife said:


> Hi guys, I'm back from vacation! So happy to see Brandy & Mobaby PUPO! FX'd for you both.
> 
> I did my first progesterone injection today, my FET is scheduled for Thursday. This is the first FET I'll be doing w/ progesterone injections and need some help! It was fine going in but now is quite sore, red and lumpy. Is this normal? Will my entire butt be covered in painful, red lumps? Any tips? Thanks guys! :flower:

Once you pull the needle out you will want to massage the tissue for a while. This will distribute the oil more into the muscle more by making the muscle relax :) 

Some people put a heating pad on it as well.


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Mo! Fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> blessedlife said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm back from vacation! So happy to see Brandy & Mobaby PUPO! FX'd for you both.
> 
> I did my first progesterone injection today, my FET is scheduled for Thursday. This is the first FET I'll be doing w/ progesterone injections and need some help! It was fine going in but now is quite sore, red and lumpy. Is this normal? Will my entire butt be covered in painful, red lumps? Any tips? Thanks guys! :flower:
> 
> Once you pull the needle out you will want to massage the tissue for a while. This will distribute the oil more into the muscle more by making the muscle relax :)
> 
> Some people put a heating pad on it as well.Click to expand...

A heating pad for just a few minutes or even just a hot towel. The oil needs to be warm to thin out and distribute through the muscle.


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats Mo! Fx'd that this will be the start of a very exciting 9 months!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Exciting Stuff Brandy!!!! And MAJOR congrats on being PUPO Mo!! I really have a good feeling this time around!!

"Paging Dr. Ali, Paging Dr. Ali"! 
Had my Day 3 Bloodwork today..."all limits within the normal range" is what they tell me...would you agree? Still not quite sure what it all means' 

TODAYS BLOOD LEVELS:

E2 Level: 47.6
HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
FSH Level: 6.50
LH Level: 2.72
P4 Level: 0.304


----------



## Mells54

Brandy exciting!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey all your levels are perfect for day 3. P4 under 1; e2 under 50; lh low and fsh great!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Turkey all your levels are perfect for day 3. P4 under 1; e2 under 50; lh low and fsh great!

Thanks Mo!!! I can't tell you how happy that makes me!! Now I just gotta get a good report at my hysteroscopy. One step at a time right??

Great news about being PUPO!! How was transfer?? Everything go smoothly?? You and DH ok with the twin possibility???? I'm guessing yes!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey everything went great! I was actually surprised we had two to transfer as was the RE. He thought the one that had been thawed/frozen/thawed would not make it. Maybe that one little frostie is a fighter! I am okay with twins; my RE is not because I have the uterine defect so if both take I will see the high risk dr ASAP and probably have a cerclage place at 12-14 weeks and then be on bedrest for a good portion of the pregnancy. BUT I think the two gives us the better chances for success :) We tried doing one last time and BFN.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I put my tests up so I can get opinions 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873


Hope everyones having a fabulous friday I know I am now lol


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Exciting Stuff Brandy!!!! And MAJOR congrats on being PUPO Mo!! I really have a good feeling this time around!!
> 
> "Paging Dr. Ali, Paging Dr. Ali"!
> Had my Day 3 Bloodwork today..."all limits within the normal range" is what they tell me...would you agree? Still not quite sure what it all means'
> 
> TODAYS BLOOD LEVELS:
> 
> E2 Level: 47.6
> HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
> FSH Level: 6.50
> LH Level: 2.72
> P4 Level: 0.304


https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html

I use this page as a guide, looks to me like you are perfect!


----------



## blessedlife

Brandy, I have everything crossed that this is your BFP! 

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will try the hot towel or heating pad tomorrow... or maybe just sit on the sidewalk in this heat!!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Exciting Stuff Brandy!!!! And MAJOR congrats on being PUPO Mo!! I really have a good feeling this time around!!
> 
> "Paging Dr. Ali, Paging Dr. Ali"!
> Had my Day 3 Bloodwork today..."all limits within the normal range" is what they tell me...would you agree? Still not quite sure what it all means'
> 
> TODAYS BLOOD LEVELS:
> 
> E2 Level: 47.6
> HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
> FSH Level: 6.50
> LH Level: 2.72
> P4 Level: 0.304
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html
> 
> I use this page as a guide, looks to me like you are perfect!Click to expand...

Thanks Dr. Ali!!! Hope you have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> I put my tests up so I can get opinions
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873
> 
> 
> Hope everyones having a fabulous friday I know I am now lol

Brandy I am pulling for you big time, but I am NOT a POAS kind o' gal, so I can't help much in this department!! But regardless, I'm voting BFP!!! YAY!!


----------



## alicatt

Mo! YAY! PUPO! amazing your blasts look great! :dust:

Brandy.. I see the line, looked just like mine on 4dp5dt! :wohoo:

AFM.. Drove 820 miles today.. Have another 715 tomorrow, them I'll be at my destination! Can't wait!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls! I never wanted morning to come so much in my entire life lol

its only 8pm hah


----------



## Anxiously

Brandy I see the line too! Congrats!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> Brandy I see the line too! Congrats!

So nice to know I am not seeing things :happydance:


For good measure of course I had to take yet another one and its slightly darker because the urine was more concentrated.

Now to rehydrate hah!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Question...


What do you girls do if you get a BFP before your OTD? Just wait it out or call the doc to test early?


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy I wait b/c I want it to be as high as possible. Some clinics make you wait also because of the trigger they won't do it before otd.


----------



## Em260

Mo - congrats on being PUPO!!! Gorgeous embies too :)

Brandy - yay BFP for sure! :happydance: I went in two days early for the beta. That way I would know by the original beta day whether the number was doubling or not. 

Blessed - I second the idea of massaging the lump it always helped me. 

Ali - have a great trip and safe driving! 

Turkey - those levels look perfect yay!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone. I think I will wait till the 24th so have a strong base # I have an appt to follow it up on the 26th too so it's going to be a loooooong exciting week.

Is there ever a day that we are not waiting on something?


----------



## Blue12

Eek ladies I'm 7dp3dt and I've just tested and have a line

I'm very cautious since my last fet was a chemical and I had a 1-2 pg can digital the day before my beta.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Edamame

Wow Brandy, that is awesome!! Congratulations!! I would wait for the beta too, but probably wouldn't hurt to call and see if they want you in early! 

Blessed, massage and a heating pad really helped me too. Massage hard, almost to the point of hurting. I had the nurse draw circles on my back where the shots could go, so DH could feel safe moving them around, and it helped with sensitivity.


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Blue! That is a great line for this early, my chemical was very light. Yay for a great day for this thread! :dance:


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Blue and Brandy!!! For my chemical, I had no line til 8dp5dt and even then it was light. So, you're both looking great! Hope they continue to get darker.


----------



## blessedlife

Yay for Blue & Brandy! Congrats guys. :happydance:

Edamame, thanks for the advice! The heating pad helped a lot for today's injection and I will try a deep massage too.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks First :) 


I really hope this is it because I am not sure how I would take another loss at this point.


----------



## MoBaby

blue and brandy congrats!! So exciting! Blue that line is dark so I think you are fine. How many did you transfer? I hope I am next!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Akk now im worried because we are the same # of days and my line is much lighter.


----------



## Blue12

I had two day 3 embryos transferred. My first cycle I had 3 and bfn. Second cycle two transferred and got my DD. third cycle transferred 2 chemical. And this time 2.


----------



## Blue12

I think I have fast implanting embryos. Even my DD implanted early and she was born 1.5 weeks early with overdue skin. Mystery. I think she just implanted crazy early.

Brandy there is sooooo much variance on healthy hcg levels. You got a good line Hun!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby you are next!!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Blue and Brandy! So nice to see those lines showing up!! :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Blue, that is a very good line. Mine was much darker on 9dp3dt so I think you are looking good.

Brandy, hang on just a couple more days, but I think your lines will darken too!


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats blue!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Blue, that is a very good line. Mine was much darker on 9dp3dt so I think you are looking good.
> 
> Brandy, hang on just a couple more days, but I think your lines will darken too!

Thanks I will try to be more positive... Just so scared after March lost.


This one is the sticky one though!!


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Blue, that is a very good line. Mine was much darker on 9dp3dt so I think you are looking good.
> 
> Brandy, hang on just a couple more days, but I think your lines will darken too!
> 
> Thanks I will try to be more positive... Just so scared after March lost.
> 
> 
> This one is the sticky one though!!Click to expand...

This is your sticky one!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

This is going to be a longggggg wait! It's not even 2dp5dt and I'm crawling out my skin lol. I can't really even poas until next Saturday! Ugh! At least I'm working w-f and I'll find some friends to hang out with m-t and DH is also home. Not feeling much except pains in my lower abdomen. They were stronger earlier today (uncomfortable) which I had with my last bfp so I'm keeping my fx :)


----------



## Blue12

Those are great signs mobaby. That's what I had too. It is crazy how long the wait feels eh. I even went to my first ever movie by myself one day because I had to distract myself.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> This is going to be a longggggg wait! It's not even 2dp5dt and I'm crawling out my skin lol. I can't really even poas until next Saturday! Ugh! At least I'm working w-f and I'll find some friends to hang out with m-t and DH is also home. Not feeling much except pains in my lower abdomen. They were stronger earlier today (uncomfortable) which I had with my last bfp so I'm keeping my fx :)

FX For you MO!! Are you the next in line for OTD?

I cant keep track of everyone :blush: and keep the dates straight.


----------



## Anxiously

Mo I'm going to peg my POAS test date to yours :) 6dpo for me today...had a sudden bout of nausea this afternoon, but I'm just going to pin that down on something I ate for lunch.... No sore boobs which is worrying.


----------



## MoBaby

I think me and anxiously are the same time....2dp5dt (7dpo) for me....

i've had a horrid headache since last night. sign maybe?? lol. no sore boobs which i didnt get with any of my bfps. 

5 more days until i can test.


----------



## sekky

Congrats blue and brandy. Looking forward to your lines getting darker

Mo and anxious am keeping everything crossed for both of you.

Sandy glad you are on your way again. Wishing you a successful cycle this go

First and Em wow first trimester is done. How time flies? 

BabyD, sweetness, and L4 I hope you are all good.

Ali enjoy your drive. I read your post about the next plan of action and I prayed it gives you your forever baby. xxx

AFM nothing new just waiting for AF. Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> Mo I'm going to peg my POAS test date to yours :) 6dpo for me today...had a sudden bout of nausea this afternoon, but I'm just going to pin that down on something I ate for lunch.... No sore boobs which is worrying.

I am confused about the lack of sore boobs as well because I am on PIO injections as well as vaginal capsule progesterone 3x a day! You would think I would have it just from progesterone being through the roof but I dont.

The only symptom I had was yesterday I got light headed a couple times.



MoBaby said:


> I think me and anxiously are the same time....2dp5dt (7dpo) for me....
> 
> i've had a horrid headache since last night. sign maybe?? lol. no sore boobs which i didnt get with any of my bfps.
> 
> 5 more days until i can test.


FX For both of you!

This threads exploding with BFPS so it's good mojo!



sekky said:


> Congrats blue and brandy. Looking forward to your lines getting darker
> 
> Mo and anxious am keeping everything crossed for both of you.
> 
> Sandy glad you are on your way again. Wishing you a successful cycle this go
> 
> First and Em wow first trimester is done. How time flies?
> 
> BabyD, sweetness, and L4 I hope you are all good.
> 
> Ali enjoy your drive. I read your post about the next plan of action and I prayed it gives you your forever baby. xxx
> 
> AFM nothing new just waiting for AF. Happy Sunday everyone

Thanks!! Mine did get darker today so that makes my day! I dont have the patience to wait 48 hours to see it dramatically increase so I am testing daily.


----------



## alicatt

:wohoo: Blue that is fantastic! Brandy too! :yipee:

Mo you are definitely next!!! :dust: those few days after transfer are torture!

AFM.. I made it to my destination, and am relaxing :) I bought some OPK's to see if I can track my cycle and have an idea when my body starts working again. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Edamame

Hey everyone! AF was due today so I let myself poas one last time before Ivf#2 starts and...


I went to my RE's office as soon as they were open this morning (they're officially closed on Sundays but I knew they do procedures if that's how the timing works for someone) and they snuck me in for a beta. Results later today! Praying this is for real!!


----------



## MoBaby

OMG!! THAT IS REAL!! CONGRATS!! :) How amazing!! You won't be needing IVF for sure! Look how strong that line is!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Edamame said:


> Hey everyone! AF was due today so I let myself poas one last time before Ivf#2 starts and...
> View attachment 646405
> 
> 
> I went to my RE's office as soon as they were open this morning (they're officially closed on Sundays but I knew they do procedures if that's how the timing works for someone) and they snuck me in for a beta. Results later today! Praying this is for real!!

Thats amazing!! Congrats


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> OMG!! THAT IS REAL!! CONGRATS!! :) How amazing!! You won't be needing IVF for sure! Look how strong that line is!

Agreed that is a nice strong line! :wohoo:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahhhh! Yay, Edamame!!!!! That is incredible!!! Soooo happy and excited for you! 
:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Edamame

Thanks everyone! So excited but so nervous after all my chemicals. If this does stick, DH says we can't turn into those annoying people who kept telling us to just relax! :) For whatever reason, something just clicked!


----------



## blessedlife

Congrats Edamame! That's fantastic!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

did you do anything different? take any new meds or supplements?


----------



## Edamame

We both started using myfitnesspal and started running and working out a lot. I've lost about 22lbs since the last FET. He's lost about 30. We did some 5k races and he's doing the Spartan obstacle run in two weeks. He's also been taking men's prenatals, Cq10, and ConceptionrX. I've just been taking prenatals, so I asked the nurse to check if I need to start the lovenox for my blood clotting issue. We did try to relax and bd for fun, but I still counted days for ovulation to make sure we hit that time, just in case.


----------



## sekky

:happydance::happydance: edamame that's a pretty strong line. Can't wait for your beta:hugs:

I will also poas tomorrow as AF is 7 days late as at today.


----------



## Edamame

sekky said:


> :happydance::happydance: edamame that's a pretty strong line. Can't wait for your beta:hugs:
> 
> I will also poas tomorrow as AF is 7 days late as at today.

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Mells54

Edamame, wow! hat is one strong line. How many days passed O do you think you are? Congrats!


----------



## Blue12

Edamame. That's soooooooooo incredible. A natural bfp!!!! And your line is so dark!!!!!!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Edamame

My cycle was so messed up last month- three weeks of spotting/bleeding but only like a day of what I'd count as real AF, so my best guess was 14/15dpo today. But my beta just came back: 641.5! So, now I don't know what to think, that seems way high for 14/15dpo. We just know too much in this process, so I'm thinking I either have the day wrong, it's multiples (which would be awesome!), or it's an ectopic. What do you guys think?


----------



## Blue12

Edamame I think you are fine. The hcg numbers have a wide range for people. That or multiples is my guess. So happy for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Im thinking you are around 17-18 dpo...OR multiple since your cycle was so messed up and maybe you released a couple eggs :) YAY! 

Ladies question: I dont remember having this but I just started having a good amount of cramping. Its constant. I had dull aches yesterday and some the night of the transfer. But this is like pre-AF cramps but milder. Is that normal? I dont remember having this before.


----------



## Blue12

MoBaby said:


> Im thinking you are around 17-18 dpo...OR multiple since your cycle was so messed up and maybe you released a couple eggs :) YAY!
> 
> Ladies question: I dont remember having this but I just started having a good amount of cramping. Its constant. I had dull aches yesterday and some the night of the transfer. But this is like pre-AF cramps. Is that normal? I dont remember having this before.

Mobaby this cycle I had quite a bit of quite intense cramping. I still have some cramping on and off. So hoping for you!!!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> My cycle was so messed up last month- three weeks of spotting/bleeding but only like a day of what I'd count as real AF, so my best guess was 14/15dpo today. But my beta just came back: 641.5! So, now I don't know what to think, that seems way high for 14/15dpo. We just know too much in this process, so I'm thinking I either have the day wrong, it's multiples (which would be awesome!), or it's an ectopic. What do you guys think?

It wouldn't be ectopic, they usually have lower numbers. Molar pregnancies have higher numbers. They are so very rare, I bet your days are just off! Will you have an US to see where you are? Personally I think your number is awesome!!!! :yipee:


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Im thinking you are around 17-18 dpo...OR multiple since your cycle was so messed up and maybe you released a couple eggs :) YAY!
> 
> Ladies question: I dont remember having this but I just started having a good amount of cramping. Its constant. I had dull aches yesterday and some the night of the transfer. But this is like pre-AF cramps but milder. Is that normal? I dont remember having this before.

I had that around 2-3dp5dt, was convinced AF was coming and :cry: I cried like a baby. Then I got a faint bfp on 4dp5dt!!! I think it could be implantation you are feeling!! The timing is right :thumbup:


----------



## Blue12

https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html


----------



## Edamame

Thanks ladies. I'm sorry if I sound like a drama queen, just feels so weird (but great!) to finally have something go right, I'm not used to it! :)

Mo- I don't know if this is comforting or not, but that sounds like the feeling I've had with every pregnancy, including this one! I bet it is good news!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Edamame said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm sorry if I sound like a drama queen, just feels so weird (but great!) to finally have something go right, I'm not used to it! :)
> 
> Mo- I don't know if this is comforting or not, but that sounds like the feeling I've had with every pregnancy, including this one! I bet it is good news!

I agree were all here for that same reason :( Sounds like the planets aligned and its all working for you :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Edamame! Congrats on the strong beta! What a dream come true! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Turkey16

LotusBlossom said:


> Yay, Edamame! Congrats on the strong beta! What a dream come true! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

EDAMAME!!!!! This is AMAZING!!! Congratulations! I think your number is perfect!!! Will you go in again on Tuesday?? Seriously a dream come true!!


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> :happydance::happydance: edamame that's a pretty strong line. Can't wait for your beta:hugs:
> 
> I will also poas tomorrow as AF is 7 days late as at today.

Good Luck Sekky!!! Very, very exciting!!!


----------



## MoBaby

question ladies again lol. SO I am only on crinone vaginal progesterone once daily for this FET since it was natural.. RE said I am making my own progesterone and really dont need extra but they give it just in case. Well, they never checked my progesterone. I have extra endometrin vaginal progesterone and I wondered if it would be okay to use that at night in addition to the crinone in the morning. IDK. I just want everything to be perfect! It wont hurt anything. I also have PIO but I am not jabbing myself with those unless I absolutely have to lol.


----------



## Blue12

I don't think it will hurt. I'm on 4 suppositories a day


----------



## MoBaby

I dont either :) Too little is bad but I know too much is never a bad thing!


----------



## FirstTry

Edamame said:


> Hey everyone! AF was due today so I let myself poas one last time before Ivf#2 starts and...
> View attachment 646405
> 
> 
> I went to my RE's office as soon as they were open this morning (they're officially closed on Sundays but I knew they do procedures if that's how the timing works for someone) and they snuck me in for a beta. Results later today! Praying this is for real!!

OMG, it that a natural BFP?!?! People say it happens when you're doing IVF, but I never believe them. WOW!

And your beta is awesome. Ectopics usually have lower betas. I think this is the real deal for you. Amazing!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> question ladies again lol. SO I am only on crinone vaginal progesterone once daily for this FET since it was natural.. RE said I am making my own progesterone and really dont need extra but they give it just in case. Well, they never checked my progesterone. I have extra endometrin vaginal progesterone and I wondered if it would be okay to use that at night in addition to the crinone in the morning. IDK. I just want everything to be perfect! It wont hurt anything. I also have PIO but I am not jabbing myself with those unless I absolutely have to lol.

Pretty sure it should be ok... I am on 3 a day with PIO :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BFP's are just flying out of this thread :) Glad I joined the right ones lol


----------



## Mells54

Edamame, once again congrats! I think maybe multiples since you might have had some extra follicles in there from last cycle. I hope this is your rainbow!!! And yes ectopics have lower hcg...I didn't get a BFP until 21 dpo with mine.

Mo, I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and I still have cramping regularly. As far as the progesterone, if your RE doesn't think you need it I'd say you are ok. Fx'd this is your time.


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats Edamame! After all this time, a natural bfp! :) did this thread just experienced a baby dust storm?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> Congrats Edamame! After all this time, a natural bfp! :) did this thread just experienced a baby dust storm?

Not sure where it blew in from but its nice to finally be a part of a busy BFP thread :happydance:


Baby Dust to all!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm hoping some of that comes over me! I'm so sacred right now. Worried my embies weren't good enough or they wont stick... Only positive thoughts.. Positive thoughts!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I'm hoping some of that comes over me! I'm so sacred right now. Worried my embies weren't good enough or they wont stick... Only positive thoughts.. Positive thoughts!

Sending the dust your way!!

I have to say the minute they put the eggs in me and the countdown started was the longest part of my entire life for me.

I wouldnt wish it on anyone. Were here for ya though. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby. I was convinced it hadn't worked and I cried my eyes out to dh a few days ago


----------



## sekky

No surprise for me. Seeing FS today and get IVF 2 on the road. 

Edamame that's such a good number. Relax this is it for you.

Mo you are definitely next to announce your BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Wow this thread has been busy over the weekend. :happydance:

Edamame, I'm so so happy for you wow a natural BFP is amazing and numbers looking great too! I think mulitples is a good guess can't wait to see those numbers rise :wohoo: :happydance:

Mo, I can understand you being scared but this thread is starting to look like a very lucky one think it's time we all got our BFP this time round!! :hugs:

Sekky, Good luck for appt today hopefully you can start your next cycle soon :hugs:

Brandy & Blue, When is your OTD? :hugs: the 25th rings a bell for one of you :hugs:

Mells, Are you excited for your scan this week? :hugs:

Ladies does anyone else have anything going on this week? :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Oh wow this thread is on fire!!!

Edamame!!! Omg how incredible!! Congratulations :yipee: That is such a strong number too yayy! 

Blue - congratulations!! that is a great line!

Mo - that was my main symptom those little cramps. I think they are implantation cramps yay!! You are next :)


----------



## L4hope

Blue and Brandy congrats!!! When are your next betas?

Edamame so excited for you! It's always such a boost to everyone's hopes to see a natural bfp come up. I think you just have a strong healthy little one in there. When's your next beta?

Sekky, sorry you didn't get a surprise too. We can always hope for it, but I do think most of us are doing ivf for a good reason. Hoping your next cycle brings your bfp. :hugs:

Mo AF like cramping is a very good yet nerve racking sign! I too can remember crying and telling dh I didn't think it worked. Then low and behold beta came back positive. The wait is so so hard but try to think good sticky thoughts!

Sandy do you have a plan for your next cycle?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wow ladies so much to get caught up on!!!

Mo- my main symptom was cramping and like a burning sensation in my pelvic area. I think you are well on your way for your forever BFP. 

Edam- omg!!! That's amazing and such a high number. I bet you are further along thenwhatbyou think!! Can't wait for your scan! When do you have one?

Mells- your scan is getting closer I bet you are soooooo excited

Lotus- I'm again SOOOOOO glad that you have a plan now. Nothing worse then having to sit out. 

Blue- congrats that's soooo exciting!

Brandy- congrats as well! I got my first BFP at 4dp5dt as well!! When is your beta?

Sekky- hopefully you will be back on track before you know it and can get started. Also I'm am doing good I'm 12+3 today anxiously for my next scan aug 7. I still keep losing weight but I'm eating so who knows. 

Ali- hope all is well


----------



## ~Brandy~

Beta is 7/24 I'm dying to know. I'm praying for a good number so I can relax some. I need to find a test that doesn't detect under like 100 to make me feel better lol


----------



## MoBaby

So I have a bladder infection. Most likely from when I had my transfer the dr had to drain my bladder afterwards. I'm on my way to leave a urine sample now. Never a dull moment! I have to get back quick though as I said I would watch little twins at 2ish.


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Beta is 7/24 I'm dying to know. I'm praying for a good number so I can relax some. I need to find a test that doesn't detect under like 100 to make me feel better lol

Hahahahaha. That's exactly how I feel. Usually we want the not sensitive tests to find something but now is like to buy one that tells me I over a certain number.


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Beta is 7/24 I'm dying to know. I'm praying for a good number so I can relax some. I need to find a test that doesn't detect under like 100 to make me feel better lol
> 
> Hahahahaha. That's exactly how I feel. Usually we want the not sensitive tests to find something but now is like to buy one that tells me I over a certain number.Click to expand...


I just stuck with FRER's and compared them! You'd be surprised how dark they can get! I kept POAS until about 5 weeks and eventually the line is darker than the control, it was almost red wine colored! :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brady- it sucks soooooo bad to wait!!! Hopefully it will be here before you know it

Mo-that sucks well hopefully they will give you Meds ASAP to get it gone


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone. I read somewhere that the equate (Walmart) purple cap HPT are 100 hcg anyone know if there is validity in that? trying to find a non sensitive one to take rofl


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi everyone. I read somewhere that the equate (Walmart) purple cap HPT are 100 hcg anyone know if there is validity in that? trying to find a non sensitive one to take rofl

There is a chart here: 

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/compare.html

I'm not sure how old this chart is or how accurate, but it looks like Walgreens is the highest? :shrug:


----------



## Edamame

Sekky, sorry to hear that. But this cycle is it you, I know it!

Mobaby, sorry about your bladder infection. :( Hope you feel better soon. 

Brandy, love your new pic!

Next beta is tomorrow morning. Started the lovenox injections tonight- hope it helps me keep this one!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mo, Sorry to here about your bladder infection. I know how it feels after just having one 2 weeks ago. Fx'd they can get rid of it quickly for you :hugs: Are you testing early?

Brandy, only one more day til OTD :wohoo:

Edamame, looking forward to seeing your next beta number :happydance:

L4, how's the pregnancy going? Thanks for asking about my cycle not doing anything different with meds etc as we always seem to get lots of good quality eggs which mature and fertilise and always get a 5 day blastocyst so no issues there and apparently my lining is better than i thought and has reached 9.4mm at retriveal so the only thing that isn't going right is I'm not getting pregnant!!!! I've stopped drinking green tea and moved on to peppermint and nettle tea and red raspberry leaf tea so no caffine at all. I've also got my first accupuncture appt this afternoon so looking forward to that and hoping it will at least leave me stress free for the cycle. So looking good! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry Ladies forgot to say I have full schedule through for the next cycle and i start buserelin 3rd August, Menopur on 28th August then ER scheduled for 9th Sept. Every other cycle so far has went as planned so fx'd these well be my dates :wohoo: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy83 said:


> Sorry Ladies forgot to say I have full schedule through for the next cycle and i start buserelin 3rd August, Menopur on 28th August then ER scheduled for 9th Sept. Every other cycle so far has went as planned so fx'd these well be my dates :wohoo: xx

It's always exciting to get our dates isn't it :) Fx'd for you!


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies. I wasn't actually expecting any though. FS wants me to wait another week for AF to show then if not we will induce it. Am on day 39 today. Just wish it shows up and I get things started. 

Mo- sorry about your infection and you cracked me up with your "no dull moment"

Edamame and brandy looking foward to you betas tomorrow. Hoping they are where you want them to be. 

Mell goodluck with your scan tomorrow too 

Sandy keeping everything crossed for this cycle. Hoping your third is the charm 

Ali hope you are enjoying your cross country


----------



## Sandy83

Anxiously said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Ladies forgot to say I have full schedule through for the next cycle and i start buserelin 3rd August, Menopur on 28th August then ER scheduled for 9th Sept. Every other cycle so far has went as planned so fx'd these well be my dates :wohoo: xx
> 
> It's always exciting to get our dates isn't it :) Fx'd for you!Click to expand...

Yeah we definitely do get excited gives us something to look forward too! Plus it means i can give work plenty of notice as i've decided to take 2 weeks off work after ER to make sure I'm resting plenty as always gone back to work after ET so it's worth a try! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky Fx'd AF shows soon, do you know what your plans will be when she eventually shows? xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Sekky Fx'd AF shows soon, do you know what your plans will be when she eventually shows? xx

Same as the last protocol too. BCP and burserelin overlap. My starting dose will be 225iu of whatever stimm I will be using as against last cycle 150iu of menopur. I hope it will shorten my stimming phase as I stimmed for 12days last cycle. I will get specific date when I get AF.

I wish I can jump the BCP phase so I can cycle with you again. But I don't think so because of my pcos. Praying this next trial is our turn.


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, Can i ask what the BCP is for as with my clinic they just put you straight on buserelin to shut your system down if there any benefit from doing BCP first? xx


----------



## MoBaby

I always did BCP overlap as well. Some do it that way to ensure no cysts and also so you are on their schedule at the timing they want.


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> I always did BCP overlap as well. Some do it that way to ensure no cysts and also so you are on their schedule at the timing they want.

At my baseline scan if there is no cyct I can ask FS to let's skip it and hear her view. I don't want to just fit into there schedule and prolong the process


----------



## Sandy83

Well there is no harm in asking Sekky, what can they say no and you aren't any worse off. Hopefully they will say you can and we can be cycle buddies again! xx


----------



## MoBaby

I really hate waiting LOL :) I wish next Friday was here. I should know in the next 2 days or so if I am really pregnant or my line on my FRER is just from the HCG shot I took 3 days ago. I pray for it to get darker!! I am so mad I erased my pics from the chemical cycle :( Or at least stay the same then darken. It was just 2500 units. Well, really only 3/4 of that because there was not 1 cc in the bottle; only 3/4 cc so thats like 1875 units lol. :) RE said it should be all gone by 5 days later so in two more days. I just have this weird feeling I am pregnant with twins for some reason. I hope my feeling is right and I am pregnant with at least one :)


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd for you Mo :hugs: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies! Ok, so I'm 3 days late and considering testing... I did ovulation testing this month and I'm pretty sure I started testing a day late. I started testing on day 11 or 12, and I usually ovulate on day 10 or 11. The first test I did had 2 lines on the stick, but the digital part showed it as a negative. Then every test after that (4 more days) was stark white except for the control line. My luteal phase is ALWAYS 14 days, and I am now on day 17... I'm afraid to see a negative, but thinking I should probably test. I keep thinking I have started, and when I check there is nothing. I'm on a short road trip right now, but I will probably test when I get home. Fingers crossed for a miracle!


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd Lotus that we have another natural BFP on this thread. Looking forward to your update! :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus :) FX for you!! That would be a wonderful surprise!!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Lotus!!! That would be A-MAZING!!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, you are pregnant with twins...PUPO that is! I really pray you get your BFP. I'm pulling for you!

Lotus, stranger things have happened! good luck!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck lotus! I would never have believed it could happen before this week!

My beta today: 1524!! It is real! U/s next Friday. Just over the moon right now, total shock!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Edamame! That is fantastic! So happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Amazing numbers edamame. Hoping for you mobaby. I wish I kept pics of my chemical too. Ugh. Hoping for you lotus. That would be very nice


----------



## L4hope

Lotus fingers crossed you get a pleasant surprise bfp!!

Mo all good signs so far for you to see a positive Friday!!!

Edamame awesome beta! You did it girl!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Snuck in for beta early! 294!


----------



## FirstTry

Awesome, Brandy!

Lotus: when will you be back (and testing)?


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy! Multiples!! That's very high!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Brandy! Multiples!! That's very high!!

Good point, Mo. She's only 8dp5dt from what I can tell.


----------



## Edamame

Holy crap Brandy! What an amazing beta for this early!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm calling triplets since you put in 3 blasts Brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FirstTry said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Brandy! Multiples!! That's very high!!
> 
> Good point, Mo. She's only 8dp5dt from what I can tell.Click to expand...

Yep took test at 7am on 8dp5d


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hoping for twins


----------



## LotusBlossom

I don't know what is going on. I used a FRER. BFN. Still no AF. It would have shown up by now, since I'm 17dpo. Still looking forward to trying again after the holidays... I just wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sooo happy for you, Brandy! :happydance: Congratulations on an AMAZING beta! :happydance:


----------



## blessedlife

Congrats Brandy! :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Posted on other group brandy but that's gotta be multiples. On 14dp3dt my beta with dd was 220. At that rate you will be at 1200 by the time I was only 220


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Brandy!!! This is all SO exciting!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone :) I was in a horrid panic and taking every brand of test possible.

I am still nervous as heck but I needed a # to feel better.


Now I just need it to double lol... if its not stress of one thing its another


----------



## MoBaby

Okay here are test from today. I am pretty sure I still have trigger but I did frer at 9am then 6pm. Tonight's is darker but I'm thinking this test is too dark for 4dp6dt as my last bfp is was faint on this day. I'm thinking there is some residual from my Hcg booster plus (hopefully) some of my own. I took a low dose Hcg at 11am on July 20

https://i.imgur.com/KFQN7VQt.jpg


----------



## Blue12

Those are incredible lines Mobaby.  I don't think it could get darker unless you have your own hcg beig produced in your body!! :happydance: Hoping for you


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Okay here are test from today. I am pretty sure I still have trigger but I did frer at 9am then 6pm. Tonight's is darker but I'm thinking this test is too dark for 4dp6dt as my last bfp is was faint on this day. I'm thinking there is some residual from my Hcg booster plus (hopefully) some of my own. I took a low dose Hcg at 11am on July 20
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/KFQN7VQt.jpg

I couldnt imagine it would get darker because of a trigger 3 days ago :happydance:

Cant wait to see tomorrows!


----------



## MoBaby

Im scared lol.... I don't want the lines to fade away. Maybe it's twins and that's why it is so dark. Im worried my uti meds affected it. I've never been pg w/twins :)


----------



## cali_kt

Edamame said:


> Hey everyone! AF was due today so I let myself poas one last time before Ivf#2 starts and...
> View attachment 646405
> 
> 
> I went to my RE's office as soon as they were open this morning (they're officially closed on Sundays but I knew they do procedures if that's how the timing works for someone) and they snuck me in for a beta. Results later today! Praying this is for real!!

CONGRATS!!! How exciting! :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## Mells54

Lots do excitement! congrats Brandy and Mo. You girls are so brave to test early...I didn't want to test at all before my beta!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Lots do excitement! congrats Brandy and Mo. You girls are so brave to test early...I didn't want to test at all before my beta!

Good or bad I am a person that has to know the first possible second... They are right when they say patience is a virtue.



On a side note. I ventured into the 1st trimester forums and I have to say I dunno if I will EVER do that again. That is the scariest place ever :cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

~Brandy~ said:


> Hoping for twins

I think there's a good chance for twins. My bad was pretty high as wel


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I think that's a true positive. Mine FRER was that dark at 4dp6dt. This is it for you!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Was it sweet!! Omg! Do you have a pic?? :)

My booster was really only 2000units or so... There wasn't but 3/4 of cc in the bottle. I want to get excited!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

When does everyones fertility doc do the first scan? 


Mine wont do mine until 7 weeks :( 8/16 thats forever.


----------



## Anxiously

Mo that's exciting! I can't imagine how a frer can get darker when your trigger should be leaving the system! I think this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy mine does it at 7 no earlier unless an issue. But I can be sneaky at work and ask for one earlier :) lol.


----------



## Blue12

Mine does 7 weeks or sometimes even 8 weeks


----------



## cali_kt

Mo- I think if your line is darker... that is real!! Crossing everything!! :thumbup:

Brandy- Congrats!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: Your beta is awesome!!! You definitely have some multiples in there!

Lotus- Sorry about the BFN. Maybe you can have a beta? Hoping you get a miracle...you deserve it!

AFM- Had my WTF appt. Went in to talk about existing embie quality, husband's SA and if it is really bad and if he can assure me that my fibroids aren't impeding with pregnancy. He said that the problem fibroid doesn't seem to be impeding on my uterus but since they are causing me a lot of pain, pretty much all the time, that not only medically, but also for fertility purposes, that he would take them out. 3 months after myomectomy, we could do the FET. He did mention that due to embryo quality, and my issues and age, that he would transfer all 3. Due to financial issues, we can not afford another round of IVF. We talked about going donor embryo route. My egg quality is poor with DOR and 1 fallopian tube patent. And DH's SA isn't excellent. He said he thinks another round of IVF w ICSI would be great, but he understands that a donor embryo is at greater odds for us. 3 round package with a refund option. Lots to think about, but I feel good because I feel like we have a plan. Just wanted to update you all and see if any of you have had a myomectomy and what were your recoveries like. I had a laparoscopy last year.


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Was it sweet!! Omg! Do you have a pic?? :)
> 
> My booster was really only 2000units or so... There wasn't but 3/4 of cc in the bottle. I want to get excited!! :)


I think it's real esp with only 2000 units. It def wouldn't be getting darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Edamame

Lotus, very sorry to hear that. I wonder what is going on? Could the hpt be defective? How do you feel?

Brandy, mine will usually do it at 7 weeks unless there's a problem. 

Cali, that sounds like a great plan! Hopefully your three will stick and you won't need to worry about another round of ivf!

Mo, fingers crossed that line is even darker tomorrow!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: that's not the trigger shot :happydance:

Looking forward to tomorrow's test!


----------



## MoBaby

I really hope not!! I'm scared now :( I don't even want to test b/c I'm scared it's going to be lighter in the am. I hope not!! 

Cali_ sounds like you have a good plan in place now. I had my fibroid removed and the recovery wasn't bad. I had symptoms too from fibroid and re made us wait the 3 months as well. I actually had no pain; only took pain meds first night b/c I was afraid I would not sleep. I have 4 scars from the lap but no biggie. I took a week off work and that was sufficient. I have an extremely high pain tolerance though; some take 2 wks to recover.

Edamame: yay for your 2nd beta!! How amazing!!

Hi first :) thanks sweet for the pic!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Gonna have to show us your test in the morning!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sounds like about 7 weeks is the standard darn it lol


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm going at 6w2d so hoping I can see the heartbeat, but I know it's early. Plus, I've had an ectopic.


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Sounds like about 7 weeks is the standard darn it lol

Brandy , my RE took me earlier than that...5weeks 3 days with DD, and 5weeks 2days with my m/c. It was great to get in early with DD cuz the news was all good, but with this last go-round it was suuuuuuper stressful to be in so early b/c things weren't good from the get-go, and I had to go to 4 more ultrasounds, praying and hanging on to every shred of hope along the way, so it's tricky, ya know?? With a beta like yours, I'm sure everything is great, and it seems like if your doc was willing to give you that early beta, why not ask for an early scan too...can't hurt to ask, right??


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Okay here are test from today. I am pretty sure I still have trigger but I did frer at 9am then 6pm. Tonight's is darker but I'm thinking this test is too dark for 4dp6dt as my last bfp is was faint on this day. I'm thinking there is some residual from my Hcg booster plus (hopefully) some of my own. I took a low dose Hcg at 11am on July 20
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/KFQN7VQt.jpg

MoBaby, I always say that I don't really understand the intricacies of POAS early and "testing out triggers" etc. but it seems pretty unlikely that the line would get darker from a trigger shot you took days ago...I'm with the other gals...THIS IS IT!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Edamame said:


> Lotus, very sorry to hear that. I wonder what is going on? Could the hpt be defective? How do you feel?

I am wondering as well. I'm having some nausea (could be from eating out lately), mild cramping (usually much worse), and (sorry if this is TMI) CM that is making me feel like AF is here, but it is not... I thought the test would be BFP for sure. I'll give it some more time before taking another test or seeking a beta. I am so happy and excited for you, Edamame! What a wonderful surprise! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mo, Looking good!! As the other ladies have said can't imagine it getting darker from your trigger. Looking forward to an update today. :hugs:

Lotus, Sorry you tested and got a bfn. I was in the same position as you about a week ago and i got bloods taken and scanned by FS who saw a corpus luteum so said it was a possibility but no luck just my cycle delayed. Still no AF and it now 6 weeks since failed IVF and blood levels showed i had ovulated so obviously just my body playing tricks on me. :hugs:

Brandy, How sneaky of you! great number tho, look forward to seeing the next one :happydance:

Mells, Scan today :wohoo: looking forward to your update 

Turkey, How are you doing? :hugs:

Blue, when is your OTD :hugs:

Cali, Sounds like you have a good plan in place hopefully time will fly for you :hugs:

hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, had first acunpuncture appt yesterday and it went well didn't hurt and was so relaxing so will be booking more in once i start on my meds which is in 10 days :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Mo- fx for you. Waiting for this am picture

Brandy your number is great. Oh and don't worry they will double

Mell goodluck at your scan

Sandy will you be induced for AF before down reg? 

AFM nothing yet. Am not even feeling like AF will come


----------



## Sandy83

No they said they don't need me to have a period prior to down regging but is preferable but actually the acupuncturist said he would work that into my treatment last night to make af imminent and he must have done something right as had cramps since last night and started spotting this morning so looks like acunpunture might agree with me! xx


----------



## Anxiously

Mo what are your symptoms so far?


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, where are you in your IUI cycle? xx


----------



## Anxiously

Omg I just realized I've skipped 3 whole pages of posts! Lotus I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Brandy, Edamame, fanstatic betas!


----------



## Anxiously

I'm at 8dpo today and too terrified to test. No sore boobs yet! :( I had sore boobs from 7dpo when I had my last successful IUI, so I'm kinda worried. I'm starting to get gassy though, and am sleeping earlier than usual, but no other symptoms.


----------



## Sandy83

That could be a good sign as not all pregnant women get sore boobs. When will you be testing? xx


----------



## MoBaby

I have another test! So this morning isn't as dark as I had in my mind (l) but its darker than yesterday am and about the same as last night (i think? Is it lighter?) No more gross orange discoloration on them either :) second pic yesterday am vs this am. I'm still to scared to call it and I am terrified to test again. What do you ladies think??

https://i.imgur.com/oQPgWPmt.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/gOdRSJxt.jpg


----------



## Sandy83

Mo thats definitely darker i think you could have a BFP :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Em260

Mo - that is definitely darker!! :happydance: :yipee: BFP yay!!!!

Brandy - great beta! I went in for my first u/s at 5 weeks and 5 days. There is no way I could have waited until 7 weeks I am super impatient. You can always ask to go in early the worst they can is no. 

Edamame - fantastic number!! Good luck at your scan on fri!

Sekky - I hope AF shows her face soon!

Mells - good luck today!

Sandy - glad the acupuncture went well. I loved it personally found it soo relaxing! 

Anxiously - I didn't have sore boobs until very recently so that's not always a symptom. Fx for you! 

Cali - it sounds like you have a great plan for moving forward. I hope you get some relief from the surgery. 

Hope I didn't miss anyone this thread is moving so fast!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> I'm at 8dpo today and too terrified to test. No sore boobs yet! :( I had sore boobs from 7dpo when I had my last successful IUI, so I'm kinda worried. I'm starting to get gassy though, and am sleeping earlier than usual, but no other symptoms.


My HCG was already 294 yesterday and I havent felt a thing yet even being on progesterone injections and vaginal capsules.




MoBaby said:


> I have another test! So this morning isn't as dark as I had in my mind (l) but its darker than yesterday am and about the same as last night (i think? Is it lighter?) No more gross orange discoloration on them either :) second pic yesterday am vs this am. I'm still to scared to call it and I am terrified to test again. What do you ladies think??
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/oQPgWPmt.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/gOdRSJxt.jpg

I was the same.. looks darker to me surely not any lighter. Just keep testing ;) 

I think its a BFP but only one way to know for sure keep watching it


----------



## Mells54

Looks good Mo!!!!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mo- That is definitely a dark line!!! Congratulations! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ok, I know I shouldn't have done this, but since I still have no sign of AF, I used an ovulation test as a pregnancy test this morning. It was positive. I only have one FRER left, so I am "saving" it. So now I'm wondering if my afternoon test was too diluted. I might test tomorrow morning with the FRER. I don't have an ob/gyn yet here, so I also considered going into my primary care and asking for a test. The Internet stories I found make me think I should wait a little longer for AF in case it's negative or the HCG is too low at this point. Hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Anxiously

Mo, that's a :bfp: for sure! Twins!!! 

Sandy, I'm going to stick to my guns and wait till Sat (oh ok, maybe Fri :winkwink:).


----------



## Anxiously

Lotus, get in some BD today just in case it's a second ovulation surge. I'm still keeping the faith that it's a :bfp: for you though!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Mo, Looking good!! As the other ladies have said can't imagine it getting darker from your trigger. Looking forward to an update today. :hugs:
> 
> Lotus, Sorry you tested and got a bfn. I was in the same position as you about a week ago and i got bloods taken and scanned by FS who saw a corpus luteum so said it was a possibility but no luck just my cycle delayed. Still no AF and it now 6 weeks since failed IVF and blood levels showed i had ovulated so obviously just my body playing tricks on me. :hugs:
> 
> Brandy, How sneaky of you! great number tho, look forward to seeing the next one :happydance:
> 
> Mells, Scan today :wohoo: looking forward to your update
> 
> Turkey, How are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> Blue, when is your OTD :hugs:
> 
> Cali, Sounds like you have a good plan in place hopefully time will fly for you :hugs:
> 
> hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:
> 
> AFM, had first acunpuncture appt yesterday and it went well didn't hurt and was so relaxing so will be booking more in once i start on my meds which is in 10 days :happydance: xx

Hi Sandy!!! Thanks for thinking of me!! Not too much going on just yet, but with any luck I'll get some good news at my hysteroscopy tomorrow, and then we can get this show on the road!!! If I get a thumbs-up to start tomorrow I'll go back on the 30th to check for ovulation and time the start of taking estrace. Then I wait for AF and then it's stim time!!! PLEASE GOD, let that be the case!!! In other news, consider yourself a role model, because after your acupuncture post, I decided to follow suit and I scheduled an appt. for Tuesday the 30th. Thanks for getting my butt in gear!! I'm REALLY psyched! Hoping & Praying this is our BFP cycle Sandy!!! Thanks again for your help & support!! xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Good luck for tomorrow, Fx'd you will get the go ahead to start straight away. Great news that you are thinking about doing acupuncture to tell you the truth its suprised me especially with getting AF today after 6 weeks of nothing like i said before there is no harm in it! This is our time i know it! :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Yes Indeed!!! Are you getting lots of practice with your lil nephew?? How's he doing??


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah loads of practise and he is just so adorable. Having to stop myself from buying close for him and little presents! xx


----------



## sekky

Looking Good Mo:happydance::happydance:

Mell waiting for your update


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> Yeah loads of practise and he is just so adorable. Having to stop myself from buying close for him and little presents! xx

Ahhh...don't sweat it, look at it like this, all the gifts you give him may come right back to you as hand-me-downs once your little monkey arrives!!! Buy away!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Oh my goodness...ultrasound today, right Mells???? Can't wait to hear about it!!


----------



## L4hope

Mo I agree with EOE, line is darker than yesterday so very good sign! Keep on testing and you'll soon know for sure!

Mells, looking forward to your scan update. 

Sandy glad to hear you enjoyed your acupuncture appt. I never did it but was starting to consider it. Hopefully it helps with your next cycle!!

Lotus ahh what a confusing time. It's so hard to know why our bodies get so screwy. I did have a bnb friend on another thread who came home from vacation having missed AF. All she had at home was an opk which was positive and later hot a positive hpt. Not sure how many days post O she was. I really hope this could be the case for you. You definitely deserve it. :hugs:

Turkey good luck tomorrow. Hope all goes well so you can get the show on the road! 

Anxious good for you staying strong and waiting to test. I think no matter what the choice, to poas or not to poas, the tww is just pure torture! But you're almost there!!


----------



## Edamame

Lotus, I agree with Anxiously, BD just in case! But, sure hope you get a bfp either way!

Mo- that looks like a bfp to me! Congrats!

Turkey, good luck tomorrow, hope it is good news from here on out!

Sandy, glad to hear acupuncture is working for you, I really liked how it worked on my stress levels. And nephews are awesome!

Mells, can't wait to hear an update!

L4, wow, can't believe how quickly time has passed! Only 95 days to go! What due date would that be?


----------



## MoBaby

Mells!! Good luck!!

Mi Sil had an u/s today and she is due mar 10 so if my bfp stays I'll be due April 5 so that would be awesome. My boobs hurt today. Is that a good sign???


----------



## Mells54

MynUS is scheduled for 215 this afternoon, so I have to wait all day. BUMMER!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, the base/post clinic should have walk-in hours for blood pregnancy tests. Last time I did a test, they called me before I even got back to work to tell me it was positive. It's not a beta, but a yes or no. Good Luck!


----------



## L4hope

Edamame yes the time has been flying. The first tri is a little rough waiting to hit that milestone, but really since my 20week u/s it has just gone by so fast! My due date is 10/27/13

Before you know it you'll be here too wondering how it went so fast! So excited for you!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: I took a look at my FRERs and mine weren't that dark until 7dp5dt! And on that day my beta was 92. So, I'm thinking it's twins for you. Praying that they stick!!!


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Lots do excitement! congrats Brandy and Mo. You girls are so brave to test early...I didn't want to test at all before my beta!
> 
> Good or bad I am a person that has to know the first possible second... They are right when they say patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note. I ventured into the 1st trimester forums and I have to say I dunno if I will EVER do that again. That is the scariest place ever :cry:Click to expand...

Brandy - why were the first trimester forums scary? I haven't ever checked them out but you made me curious!


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Lots do excitement! congrats Brandy and Mo. You girls are so brave to test early...I didn't want to test at all before my beta!
> 
> Good or bad I am a person that has to know the first possible second... They are right when they say patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note. I ventured into the 1st trimester forums and I have to say I dunno if I will EVER do that again. That is the scariest place ever :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy - why were the first trimester forums scary? I haven't ever checked them out but you made me curious!Click to expand...


Seemed like all the threads were related to low hcg, am I miscarrying, oh no im bleeding, have to say good bye I lost the baby


those things just freaked me out and I ran away.


----------



## MoBaby

PM test is on bottom. Yesterday AM on top. This morning in middle. Honest opinions. I'm scared!! LOL! I really want this to be real. My RE said I could "test" 5 days after the booster and tonight is 4.5 days past the booster.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Lots do excitement! congrats Brandy and Mo. You girls are so brave to test early...I didn't want to test at all before my beta!
> 
> Good or bad I am a person that has to know the first possible second... They are right when they say patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note. I ventured into the 1st trimester forums and I have to say I dunno if I will EVER do that again. That is the scariest place ever :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy - why were the first trimester forums scary? I haven't ever checked them out but you made me curious!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seemed like all the threads were related to low hcg, am I miscarrying, oh no im bleeding, have to say good bye I lost the baby
> 
> 
> those things just freaked me out and I ran away.Click to expand...

Yikes! No wonder you were scared! We have enough of that here. LOL!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> PM test is on bottom. Yesterday AM on top. This morning in middle. Honest opinions. I'm scared!! LOL! I really want this to be real. My RE said I could "test" 5 days after the booster and tonight is 4.5 days past the booster.

I think that it looks great! The booster won't help your lines get darker, but as it dissipates it might make your lines stay the same. The booster HCG is dropping and your HCG is increasing so it makes sense that it is staying the same. I bet that after tomorrow you will see it get darker and darker! :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

I've heard that about the first tri threads. And honestly no matter what I just don't think we quite fit in there after everything we've gone through. We are a special group which is why I've just stuck with all my lttc/ivf friends. You can do it through a journal or following others journals. Em also started a thread for those due in oct/nov but I'm positive everyone would welcome you with open arms. :)


----------



## L4hope

^ to Brandy :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> PM test is on bottom. Yesterday AM on top. This morning in middle. Honest opinions. I'm scared!! LOL! I really want this to be real. My RE said I could "test" 5 days after the booster and tonight is 4.5 days past the booster.

You're PG..


----------



## ~Brandy~

L4hope said:


> I've heard that about the first tri threads. And honestly no matter what I just don't think we quite fit in there after everything we've gone through. We are a special group which is why I've just stuck with all my lttc/ivf friends. You can do it through a journal or following others journals. Em also started a thread for those due in oct/nov but I'm positive everyone would welcome you with open arms. :)

Hmm I dont see it... Can you share the link? 


I would like to be somewhere a little more positive than that hot mess wow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh forgot to add... I cant wait for tomorrow... second Beta. I would say that would put my mind at ease but that would be lying. Then I have to wait for 7 week scan lol


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy you are very preggo lol. With more than 1! No worries :) But I know how you feel!!


----------



## alicatt

So I called my FS today to get the results of my AMH and NK cell tests. Apparently they only have my AMH results but the nurse wouldn't give it to me because the results were really high and my FS thinks the lab made a mistake! My AMH back in December was 3.8 or something like that. So this new test must be way higher! Any idea what that means? I know they used a different lab that is supposed to be more accurate :shrug: ARGH! So now I have to wait until Friday.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Brandy you are very preggo lol. With more than 1! No worries :) But I know how you feel!!

I agree! Your beta was awesome!


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> So I called my FS today to get the results of my AMH and NK cell tests. Apparently they only have my AMH results but the nurse wouldn't give it to me because the results were really high and my FS thinks the lab made a mistake! My AMH back in December was 3.8 or something like that. So this new test must be way higher! Any idea what that means? I know they used a different lab that is supposed to be more accurate :shrug: ARGH! So now I have to wait until Friday.

I am not sure about your situation but the RE told me when you have really high AMH they put you on BCP for atleast 2 cycles prior to IVF. He said it wasnt a bad thing because it was much easier to control than having it too low.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> So I called my FS today to get the results of my AMH and NK cell tests. Apparently they only have my AMH results but the nurse wouldn't give it to me because the results were really high and my FS thinks the lab made a mistake! My AMH back in December was 3.8 or something like that. So this new test must be way higher! Any idea what that means? I know they used a different lab that is supposed to be more accurate :shrug: ARGH! So now I have to wait until Friday.
> 
> I am not sure about your situation but the RE told me when you have really high AMH they put you on BCP for atleast 2 cycles prior to IVF. He said it wasnt a bad thing because it was much easier to control than having it too low.Click to expand...

Could it be really high after not ovulating for months? I bet I haven't ovulated since January. I had 2 test FET cycles then then the real FET cycle that made me pregnant starting in April, it was a medicated FET so no ovulation. 

In October my AMH was 5.6 then in December it was 3.8 and now it was so high my FS didn't even believe the results! I've heard that PCOS can raise your AMH, and metformin can help. So who knows? We'll see what the new results are on Friday.


----------



## Mells54

Well, I'm home from my appointment. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it myself...but it's twins! I'm over the moon. Both measured right on track and Baby A's hb was 119 and Baby B's hb was 125. I got to see and hear it. OMG! I'm so excited and very relieved that everything looks good. :happydance:

My RE wasn't there but the other one was and said my picture looked like a Halloween ghost! So funny! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MoBaby

Mells!! Omg!!!!! Congrats!! Sooo happy for you!!! Yay!! I love twins!!


----------



## Edamame

CONGRATULATIONS MELLS!! What a blessing after all you've gone through! It does look like a ghost, like Casper!


----------



## Blue12

So so so happy for you!!! Did you celebrate tonight?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Well, I'm home from my appointment. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it myself...but it's twins! I'm over the moon. Both measured right on track and Baby A's hb was 119 and Baby B's hb was 125. I got to see and hear it. OMG! I'm so excited and very relieved that everything looks good. :happydance:
> 
> My RE wasn't there but the other one was and said my picture looked like a Halloween ghost! So funny! :haha:

Break out the sparkling cider....


:drunk:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mells! Congratulations!!! Twins!!! So amazing!


----------



## Turkey16

That's the cutest little ghost I've ever seen!!! Congrats Mells!!!!! I'm SOOOO happy for you!!!! Did you tell DH?? He's away right?? Details! Details!!! We need details!!! HURRAY!!!


----------



## Em260

OMG Mells congratulations!!!!! :yipee: So happy for you!! Double blessings!!


----------



## L4hope

Mells that's just the most beautiful ghost I've ever seen!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## alicatt

Mells!!! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: amazing, twins!!!


----------



## Mells54

I know I still have a long way to go, but I'm very excited and really starting to enjoy being pregnant. The RE was so funny...he had the screen pointing away from me, and he says oh wow, twins. And I'm like what!? And he shows me the screen! 
I sent DH a message that said Baby A had a hb of 119 and Baby B had a hb of 125... Yup it's twins! It's night time there so I wasn't sure if I would hear back and nothing yet. I've not answered my phone to talk to anyone, but I want him to be the first to know.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> I know I still have a long way to go, but I'm very excited and really starting to enjoy being pregnant. The RE was so funny...he had the screen pointing away from me, and he says oh wow, twins. And I'm like what!? And he shows me the screen!
> I sent DH a message that said Baby A had a hb of 119 and Baby B had a hb of 125... Yup it's twins! It's night time there so I wasn't sure if I would hear back and nothing yet. I've not answered my phone to talk to anyone, but I want him to be the first to know.

You're trying to give the poor dude a heart attack :rofl:


----------



## blessedlife

Congratulations Mells! What an amazing photo! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- yay that's soooooo exciting!!!!

Mo- I think you have two in there as well

Lotus- ugh why does it have to be so hard. AF either come or don't!! I'm sorry your having a hard time. 

Ali- hope all isnwell


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wish we were keeping track of all the bfps and twins! I am curious.


----------



## sekky

Wow I woke up to good news:happydance:

Congrats Mells:happydance: I love twins. What a blessing!!!!

Mo seems like a BFP to me. I guess you can know for sure in 8 hrs right?

Ali sorry I don't know anything about AMH levels. Hoping Friday comes quick.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Well reading this thread put a smile on my face this morning!!! :flower:

Mells, Congratualtions I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to hear about DH's reaction to the news. Twins is amazing. :hugs:

Mo, I think that is a BFP coming your way :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ali, Sorry you didn't get your results, wish i could give you some advise but don't know a lot about AMH. Fx'd for Friday :hugs:

Brandy, Good luck for 2nd beta today :hugs:

Turkey, Good luck for your hysteroscopy today :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :kiss: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Mells54 said:


> Well, I'm home from my appointment. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it myself...but it's twins! I'm over the moon. Both measured right on track and Baby A's hb was 119 and Baby B's hb was 125. I got to see and hear it. OMG! I'm so excited and very relieved that everything looks good. :happydance:
> 
> My RE wasn't there but the other one was and said my picture looked like a Halloween ghost! So funny! :haha:

Lol that's a great picture! I think we may have more twins coming our way in this thread, with Brandy's early beta and Mo's early dark hpt line!


----------



## Mells54

I did talk to DH last night and he so excited! He just keep grinning!


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, I'm so happy for the both of you :hugs: Hopefully i can follow in your footsteps and get my BFP on my third IVF xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy you will get it on your next cycle!!

Okay here is todays test/progression. I still don't know what to think. The test was about the same as yesterday but still darker than the day before. It is not lighter which is a good sign because at this point last cycle the line was way lighter on todays test comparison. Here is todays:


----------



## MoBaby

I also found a pic from last cycle of me at 5dpt and 6dpt. The only thing different with that FET is I did the booster shot one day later so it was only gone for 4 days at this point and this cycle its been gone 5 days at this point. But this kinda makes me worry just a little. The left is 5dpt LAST FET PM (booster gone 3.5 days) and 6dpt LAST FET (booster gone 4 days) and the right is this cycle 5dpt am and 6dpt am (booster gone 4 days and 5 days). (I need a lighter pic of todays lol)


----------



## Mells54

Mo, that's a BFP!


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby it's so much darker this time!!!!
This is your forever baby!!!'n


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, I know it's easier said than done but i don't think you have anything to worry about as the tests from this cycle look clearer and darker which has to be a good sign :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Sandy you will get it on your next cycle!!
> 
> Okay here is todays test/progression. I still don't know what to think. The test was about the same as yesterday but still darker than the day before. It is not lighter which is a good sign because at this point last cycle the line was way lighter on todays test comparison. Here is todays:

Its darker you have a BFP!~~:happydance::happydance::happydance:


You will its not lightening up!


----------



## MoBaby

Anxious sorry I just saw your question from yesterday!! Symptoms: stomach feels off every now and then. My BBs started hurting yesterday during day and same today. I've had these pains (not exactly cramps??) in my pelvis.. I can't tell if it's what af feels like or something different. I had a lot of cramping at 2-3dpt. Some watery discharge (I'm on vag progesterone though) and headache on/off.


----------



## Em260

Mells - aww so glad you got to talk to your DH!!! 

Mo - it's definitely darker! I remember when my lines got that dark the change from day to day wasn't as obvious as when they were lighter. 

Turkey - good luck today with your hysteroscopy! I hope you get good news and can get going with your cycle.


----------



## alicatt

Em - you are always so good with keeping track of everyone, so are you Sandy!
I'm hopeless. I try to keep up but with so much happening I forget!

Mo - I think you got this one! Just try not to stress too much, I know, easier said than done. :haha: I think your lines look to be getting darker, if only slightly, but that is normal. I found that I had to compare every other days lines to really see a difference, and for me the afternoon POAS was always darker than the morning POAS (and was as dark as the next days FMU). So that looks to be what you are seeing too. I hope that helps!

Mells - amazing news, and I love the ghost. Were you able to send your DH a picture of the 'ghost'? I am glad you were able to get in touch with him! I bet he is grinning from ear to ear! :happydance:

Turkey - GL with your hysteroscopy today! I bet it will go swimmingly, and hopefully you get to get started (although part of me hopes you have to wait so we can be cycle buddies, but that is purely selfish of me)! 

Brandy and Blue - when do we get to see a glimpse? US please! We want to know if you guys are having twins, triplets? :headspin:

Em and Sweet - so glad you guys keep popping in to say :hi: I hope you both are doing well and the babies are progressing beautifully

AFM - its not as cold today in Canada, which is good, after living in FL for so long, I'm a big wimp. I was begging for a fire in the fireplace last night, but my brother though I was a lunatic! :haha: I will wait to see what the tests show, but :coffee: I hate waiting! Otherwise, I'm not sure what the plan will be with my FS if my AMH is really that high. I may have to get on a diet and start metformin to get things back to normal. I will say that since my D&C I have not been eating the best, I guess it is due to the sadness, and so on. I am working to curb that and will start now to improve things. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I know Ali they Can keep track of personals I can't haha. I have to answer threads as they pop up! 

I another beta today so I'm on pins and needles. My ultrasound isn't until 8/16 at 7 weeks :-(


----------



## L4hope

Good luck for your next beta Brandy!


----------



## Blue12

alicatt said:


> Em - you are always so good with keeping track of everyone, so are you Sandy!
> I'm hopeless. I try to keep up but with so much happening I forget!
> 
> Mo - I think you got this one! Just try not to stress too much, I know, easier said than done. :haha: I think your lines look to be getting darker, if only slightly, but that is normal. I found that I had to compare every other days lines to really see a difference, and for me the afternoon POAS was always darker than the morning POAS (and was as dark as the next days FMU). So that looks to be what you are seeing too. I hope that helps!
> 
> Mells - amazing news, and I love the ghost. Were you able to send your DH a picture of the 'ghost'? I am glad you were able to get in touch with him! I bet he is grinning from ear to ear! :happydance:
> 
> Turkey - GL with your hysteroscopy today! I bet it will go swimmingly, and hopefully you get to get started (although part of me hopes you have to wait so we can be cycle buddies, but that is purely selfish of me)!
> 
> Brandy and Blue - when do we get to see a glimpse? US please! We want to know if you guys are having twins, triplets? :headspin:
> 
> Em and Sweet - so glad you guys keep popping in to say :hi: I hope you both are doing well and the babies are progressing beautifully
> 
> AFM - its not as cold today in Canada, which is good, after living in FL for so long, I'm a big wimp. I was begging for a fire in the fireplace last night, but my brother though I was a lunatic! :haha: I will wait to see what the tests show, but :coffee: I hate waiting! Otherwise, I'm not sure what the plan will be with my FS if my AMH is really that high. I may have to get on a diet and start metformin to get things back to normal. I will say that since my D&C I have not been eating the best, I guess it is due to the sadness, and so on. I am working to curb that and will start now to improve things. :hugs:

Waiting definitely sucks doesn't it. It will be very interesting I hear about you amh. I really don't know much about it but I didn't think it could rise but who knows right! I bet the sadness is hard. I found this past year when I had the chemical and all my DD's health issues I really stared eating poorly and gained weight. And didn't lose any before this cycle which wasn't really wise but that's ok


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> I know Ali they Can keep track of personals I can't haha. I have to answer threads as they pop up!
> 
> I another beta today so I'm on pins and needles. My ultrasound isn't until 8/16 at 7 weeks :-(

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I certainly try! I also hope that I at least congratulate the BFPs!!! :wacko: So pardon me if I forgot anyone. I didn't mean to! :hugs:

I remember those days well, I was on pins and needles for 3 weeks while my baby had less than stellar increases (although still within normal limits), and then was slow to develop. It was heartwrenching. In some ways I was happy it ended when it did, I'm not sure I could have taken much more of the uncertainty! Course having it blossom and continue to grow would have been much better!


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Em - you are always so good with keeping track of everyone, so are you Sandy!
> I'm hopeless. I try to keep up but with so much happening I forget!
> 
> Mo - I think you got this one! Just try not to stress too much, I know, easier said than done. :haha: I think your lines look to be getting darker, if only slightly, but that is normal. I found that I had to compare every other days lines to really see a difference, and for me the afternoon POAS was always darker than the morning POAS (and was as dark as the next days FMU). So that looks to be what you are seeing too. I hope that helps!
> 
> Mells - amazing news, and I love the ghost. Were you able to send your DH a picture of the 'ghost'? I am glad you were able to get in touch with him! I bet he is grinning from ear to ear! :happydance:
> 
> Turkey - GL with your hysteroscopy today! I bet it will go swimmingly, and hopefully you get to get started (although part of me hopes you have to wait so we can be cycle buddies, but that is purely selfish of me)!
> 
> Brandy and Blue - when do we get to see a glimpse? US please! We want to know if you guys are having twins, triplets? :headspin:
> 
> Em and Sweet - so glad you guys keep popping in to say :hi: I hope you both are doing well and the babies are progressing beautifully
> 
> AFM - its not as cold today in Canada, which is good, after living in FL for so long, I'm a big wimp. I was begging for a fire in the fireplace last night, but my brother though I was a lunatic! :haha: I will wait to see what the tests show, but :coffee: I hate waiting! Otherwise, I'm not sure what the plan will be with my FS if my AMH is really that high. I may have to get on a diet and start metformin to get things back to normal. I will say that since my D&C I have not been eating the best, I guess it is due to the sadness, and so on. I am working to curb that and will start now to improve things. :hugs:
> 
> Waiting definitely sucks doesn't it. It will be very interesting I hear about you amh. I really don't know much about it but I didn't think it could rise but who knows right! I bet the sadness is hard. I found this past year when I had the chemical and all my DD's health issues I really stared eating poorly and gained weight. And didn't lose any before this cycle which wasn't really wise but that's okClick to expand...


I found this on AMH (see image in next post as the data I pasted didn't look very good).



My previous levels were in ng/ml and were 5.6 and then a few months later 3.8 (or something like that). I really only remember that one was 5.? and the other was 3.? But it did go down between May and October or was it October and December last year? :shrug: It is all a blur. The nurse said that it was higher than my previous number, but they were using some different lab that is supposed to give way more accurate results. So I'm not sure :shrug: I'll let you know what I find out! 

From what I have read, it is possible to improve your AMH with the use of supplements, so someone with an AMH of 0.5 could conceivably bring it to 1.2 or something like that if they take DHEA or CoQ10 or some of the other things that can improve your egg quality. But for mine to sky rocket (as the nurse implied) that is not normal. So I am a little worried. :dohh:


----------



## alicatt

The AMH info didn't post very well so I made a screen shot, here it is:
 



Attached Files:







amh.png
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Ali...I would LOVE to be cycle buddies with you!! I'd have my own personal IVF expert. I'm sitting in surgical center right now waiting for my hysteroscopy. So nervous. If things go well, I still won't be starting up til after my next period...hopefully mid-August. Guess there's no chance you'll be ready by then, huh...sigh. Has AF even arrived?? I feel like I recall you saying your HCG had zeroed out, no?? It's tough to keep up with this super-speedy thread! 

On another note, don't beat yourself up about the eating thing...I am in (or maybe was in) the same boat. I'd stopped exercising when I was pregnant and I ate with abandon!! After the miscarriage, I carried on exactly the same. Took me a while (and about 15 pounds!) before I got my motivation back. I started running again and I gotta say its done me a WORLD of good. I look better, but way more importantly I feel better. It's like therapy to me. Start small...take your pups for a walk...don't look at it as dieting, that'll only depress you!!! Look at it as helping you sort things out, and getting ready to get AND STAY (!!!) PREGNANT!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Ali...I would LOVE to be cycle buddies with you!! I'd have my own personal IVF expert. I'm sitting in surgical center right now waiting for my hysteroscopy. So nervous. If things go well, I still won't be starting up til after my next period...hopefully mid-August. Guess there's no chance you'll be ready by then, huh...sigh. Has AF even arrived?? I feel like I recall you saying your HCG had zeroed out, no?? It's tough to keep up with this super-speedy thread!
> 
> On another note, don't beat yourself up about the eating thing...I am in (or maybe was in) the same boat. I'd stopped exercising when I was pregnant and I ate with abandon!! After the miscarriage, I carried on exactly the same. Took me a while (and about 15 pounds!) before I got my motivation back. I started running again and I gotta say its done me a WORLD of good. I look better, but way more importantly I feel better. It's like therapy to me. Start small...take your pups for a walk...don't look at it as dieting, that'll only depress you!!! Look at it as helping you sort things out, and getting ready to get AND STAY (!!!) PREGNANT!!!


Yes, my HCG has zeroed out, at least mostly, it was 5 last week, so I'm assuming its 0 now. I'm hoping to do my fresh IVF in Sept/Oct, I want to be on the supplements and get my body prepped and it will take a while. I'm already plus sized (size 18) and 40 (41 in Oct) so I really need to get back to a lower weight. I'm not a crazed dieter, I am not looking at is as a diet, but just limiting my carb intake, and eating more veggies and fruits and getting some exercise. Nothing too drastic! I brought a Zumba DVD with me to the cottage, and there is a giant lake out there that needs swimming :) At least once I get on vacation (next week).

So I doubt we'll be IVF cycle buddies, but maybe I'll be a month behind you?

GL with your hysteroscopy!


----------



## Turkey16

Everything looks great...HURRAY!!! Bloodwork next week to check for ovulation and to time the start of the estrace. I'm so, so happy!!! Thanks for all the support gals!!! xo


----------



## Blue12

Yeah Turkey and Ali!!!


----------



## alicatt

Great news Turkey!!! So you are doing a FET? I get so confused with what everyone is doing :wacko:


----------



## Turkey16

Nope...fresh cycle, but we may have to freeze depending on how long the testing takes. I don't care if its fresh, frozen or fried at this point!!! Just so happy to be starting again!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:


Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:


Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!

COngrats Brandy! That is great news! It is so nice that your clinic does betas soon. Its a long wait until sat and mon for me. ahhhh! lol

Did the dr say that they thought it was multiples - 2 or 3?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!
> 
> COngrats Brandy! That is great news! It is so nice that your clinic does betas soon. Its a long wait until sat and mon for me. ahhhh! lol
> 
> Did the dr say that they thought it was multiples - 2 or 3?Click to expand...

Of course it's hard to get them to guess or speculate.. he said 50/50 chance we have 2 lol


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> :headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:
> 
> 
> Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!

I'm going with two. Is there a betting pool?


----------



## L4hope

Brandy, here's the link...hopefully! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...sted-conception-ltttc-due-2013-2014-a-45.html


----------



## MoBaby

I say 3!


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby how are you feeling today?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I say 3!

We would love to have 3 but im super scared of the health issues that could arise for me and them..


----------



## ~Brandy~

L4hope said:


> Brandy, here's the link...hopefully!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...sted-conception-ltttc-due-2013-2014-a-45.html

Thanks!


----------



## MoBaby

I think for sure twins though :)


----------



## sekky

YaY brandy. You are having more than one

Mells glad you could tell DH. Happy for the both of you

AFM - AF finally showed so I call the clinic tomorrow and get the show started


----------



## sekky

Edamame how are you?


----------



## Blue12

Sekky that's so exciting to get started!!


----------



## sekky

Blue12 said:


> Sekky that's so exciting to get started!!

It's still a long way from starting If I am going same as before. 5 weeks of BCP and busereline overlap before stimm:wacko: but am starting right?


----------



## ~Brandy~

sekky said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Sekky that's so exciting to get started!!
> 
> It's still a long way from starting If I am going same as before. 5 weeks of BCP and busereline overlap before stimm:wacko: but am starting right?Click to expand...

Its a process that I thought was never going to end... Since I was on the same protocol but wow looking back time did fly.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay sekky!


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Sekky that's so exciting to get started!!
> 
> It's still a long way from starting If I am going same as before. 5 weeks of BCP and busereline overlap before stimm:wacko: but am starting right?Click to expand...
> 
> Its a process that I thought was never going to end... Since I was on the same protocol but wow looking back time did fly.Click to expand...

Brandy, I say at least 2 in there. My doubling time was 40 hours!


----------



## MoBaby

Okay I'm freaking out! My pm test is lighter than this mornings..all I've drank all day is one bottle of water with last bit around 1230.. I'm worried now :(


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Nope...fresh cycle, but we may have to freeze depending on how long the testing takes. I don't care if its fresh, frozen or fried at this point!!! Just so happy to be starting again!!!

The CCRM people are doing freeze all IVF as they feel that implantation is inhibited during a fresh cycle due to the increased/high levels of estrogen. I think it may have helped me since I didn't have and implantation at all with fresh cycles. 

I actually like the idea of a freeze all, it allows you to recover from the IVF and in a FET it is all about creating the best environment for the embryos. So I think it makes for a better chance of implantation.

Plus they do the CCS testing on day 5, and if you want to do it fresh then you have to transfer at day 6 and that might not be as optimal for the uterus or the embryo. It all depends on how things are looking I guess.

This is confusing but I have 2 frozen embryos that I want tested, and to do so they will test at the same time as the fresh IVF (day 5), but since we can't defrost and refreeze them, we'll be doing a 6 day transfer if any of them are normal. The fresh ones we'll freeze on day 5 for future FET. :wacko:

I'm so excited that you are moving forward! Are they making any changes to your cycle this time around? Did you get your embryos to day 5 last time? Why are you starting estrace? Or is this the EPP? How long does it take before you have your ER?


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Nope...fresh cycle, but we may have to freeze depending on how long the testing takes. I don't care if its fresh, frozen or fried at this point!!! Just so happy to be starting again!!!
> 
> The CCRM people are doing freeze all IVF as they feel that implantation is inhibited during a fresh cycle due to the increased/high levels of estrogen. I think it may have helped me since I didn't have and implantation at all with fresh cycles.
> 
> I actually like the idea of a freeze all, it allows you to recover from the IVF and in a FET it is all about creating the best environment for the embryos. So I think it makes for a better chance of implantation.
> 
> Plus they do the CCS testing on day 5, and if you want to do it fresh then you have to transfer at day 6 and that might not be as optimal for the uterus or the embryo. It all depends on how things are looking I guess.
> 
> This is confusing but I have 2 frozen embryos that I want tested, and to do so they will test at the same time as the fresh IVF (day 5), but since we can't defrost and refreeze them, we'll be doing a 6 day transfer if any of them are normal. The fresh ones we'll freeze on day 5 for future FET. :wacko:
> 
> I'm so excited that you are moving forward! Are they making any changes to your cycle this time around? Did you get your embryos to day 5 last time? Why are you starting estrace? Or is this the EPP? How long does it take before you have your ER?Click to expand...

That makes sense! So an FET with a Freeze all cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby is it much lighter or just a smidge? I had one in the bunch that was questionably lighter or same. I figure it could be drinks, time of day, or even the test itself. 

Hugs its all so stressful isn't it


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Okay I'm freaking out! My pm test is lighter than this mornings..all I've drank all day is one bottle of water with last bit around 1230.. I'm worried now :(

Hmm.. I'm not sure why but I too had some like that. Don't stress! Just wait for morning. FX'd! :dust:


----------



## Mells54

Mo, step,away from the tests! I think you are making yourself worry too much at this point. I think it is hard to compare tests during the day to morning tests bc so many things can influence it. Hang in there! When is your beta? Saturday?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I stopped comparing tests that within the same 24 hour period because they varied. I stuck to only testing once in the morning because it was making me insane.


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Nope...fresh cycle, but we may have to freeze depending on how long the testing takes. I don't care if its fresh, frozen or fried at this point!!! Just so happy to be starting again!!!
> 
> The CCRM people are doing freeze all IVF as they feel that implantation is inhibited during a fresh cycle due to the increased/high levels of estrogen. I think it may have helped me since I didn't have and implantation at all with fresh cycles.
> 
> I actually like the idea of a freeze all, it allows you to recover from the IVF and in a FET it is all about creating the best environment for the embryos. So I think it makes for a better chance of implantation.
> 
> Plus they do the CCS testing on day 5, and if you want to do it fresh then you have to transfer at day 6 and that might not be as optimal for the uterus or the embryo. It all depends on how things are looking I guess.
> 
> This is confusing but I have 2 frozen embryos that I want tested, and to do so they will test at the same time as the fresh IVF (day 5), but since we can't defrost and refreeze them, we'll be doing a 6 day transfer if any of them are normal. The fresh ones we'll freeze on day 5 for future FET. :wacko:
> 
> I'm so excited that you are moving forward! Are they making any changes to your cycle this time around? Did you get your embryos to day 5 last time? Why are you starting estrace? Or is this the EPP? How long does it take before you have your ER?Click to expand...

So I'll go in for bloodwork on Monday and they'll check to see whether or not I've ovulated. Based on their findings, they'll tell me when to start the estrace. I'm taking the estrace because I'm doing the EPP this time around in hopes that I'll get more follies, so I'll have more to test. It's usually a protocol for poor responders, so I was concerned when my RE suggested it, but he explained that because the CCS is pricey, they like to have as many embryos to test as possible. My RE explained how the estrogen tricks your brain somehow and manages to put the "egg production" for the next cycle into the stims hands, rather than your brain's hands. Does that make sense?? It's kind of confusing. Anyhow, once AF arrives, I believe I'll do ganilrelix, menopur & gonal-F. Not sure of the doses etc. If AF cooperates and arrives around the 17th, I imagine my ER would be sometime during the last week of August, and the transfer maybe that first week of September (which happens to be my first week of school...sigh. New principal too, and he's a he...BIG sigh). Trying not to stress over it. It is what it is, right?? As for the fresh vs. frozen, my RE did mention the theory that an unstimulated uterus is more hospitable, but he definitely sounded more interested in doing the transfer right then and there on Day 6 if we got the test results back in time. Not sure why...I'll have to ask. From what I understand, the embryos have to make it to blast, and it may even take til Day 6 for the placenta cell to "pouch" out of the shell in order to be biopsied (that's another advantage of CCS...no fetal tissue is compromised). If that's the case, everything will be frozen b/c they will not do a Day 7 transfer. Last time around none of my embryos made it to blast. I mentioned this at the consult and my RE pointed out that of the 6 that fertilized, we transferred the 3 best, and those three would most likely have made it to Day5 had they not been inside me!!! It's a good point I suppose, but we are definitely rolling the dice!!! Initially I had 9 mature follies, but only 3 fertilized naturally. We did rescue ICSI and got 3 more on board the following day. This time we'll be doing ICSI from the get-go, and hopefully the EPP will get us more follies, so with any luck we'll have a decent amount to test. I try to stay away from all the negative what-ifs...PMA all the way!! 

Phew!!! Sorry for the novel, but it's a lot!!


----------



## MoBaby

Just slightly then I took a second test and it looked the same as this morning... Ugh. Why can't this be less stressful!!!


----------



## Blue12

MoBaby said:


> Just slightly then I took a second test and it looked the same as this morning... Ugh. Why can't this be less stressful!!!

I had the same melt down the other day. It is so stressful isn't it. When is your beta mobaby?


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Just slightly then I took a second test and it looked the same as this morning... Ugh. Why can't this be less stressful!!!
> 
> I had the same melt down the other day. It is so stressful isn't it. When is your beta mobaby?Click to expand...

I didn't test 2x a day, only once, that helped a lot! I hope you can relax!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. Your plan sounds great and I'm sure you'll have plenty of great embryos at day 5! I'm very interested in all the different protocols out there! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Well, here is the picture. I was busy tonight so I couldnt post until just now. The last pic is tonights. I am so worried! Ugh!! I will say I was so worried after the first one I took a second one and the line was darker which is the one posted here but I am still worried :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Well, here is the picture. I was busy tonight so I couldnt post until just now. The last pic is tonights. I am so worried! Ugh!! I will say I was so worried after the first one I took a second one and the line was darker which is the one posted here but I am still worried :)

when is your beta? We really need to get you reassurance :) 


Those tests look great :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

It's darker and a definite bfp. I get a weak line with fmu or smu. I get my best result with afternoon or evening. To reduce my stress I've promised myself only one test a day at the similar time.


----------



## MoBaby

My beta is still 8 days away! They make you wait 14dp5 or 6dt with the FETs :( they wont test early either because of the booster shot. Really makes me mad! I cant get one sooner anywhere else either because I dont have a primary dr or a regular OB yet :( boo. Sigh. Saturday is 4 weeks.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> My beta is still 8 days away! They make you wait 14dp5 or 6dt with the FETs :( they wont test early either because of the booster shot. Really makes me mad! I cant get one sooner anywhere else either because I dont have a primary dr or a regular OB yet :( boo. Sigh. Saturday is 4 weeks.



Not sure where you're located but LabCorps are private labs that will run any test you ask for without a doctors request. You will pay out of pocket but if thats what it takes :) 

I am trying to find a private ultrasound company.


----------



## MoBaby

I dont know if I am brave enough to do that lol.


----------



## Blue12

MoBaby said:


> My beta is still 8 days away! They make you wait 14dp5 or 6dt with the FETs :( they wont test early either because of the booster shot. Really makes me mad! I cant get one sooner anywhere else either because I dont have a primary dr or a regular OB yet :( boo. Sigh. Saturday is 4 weeks.

My clinic does 14dp transfer too regardless of 3dt or 5dt


----------



## MoBaby

Blue12 said:


> It's darker and a definite bfp. I get a weak line with fmu or smu. I get my best result with afternoon or evening. To reduce my stress I've promised myself only one test a day at the similar time.

My DH was just yelling at me to stop testing lol. I dont know why I cause myself so much stress. I just want to enjoy being pregnant for as long as possible I guess :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> It's darker and a definite bfp. I get a weak line with fmu or smu. I get my best result with afternoon or evening. To reduce my stress I've promised myself only one test a day at the similar time.
> 
> My DH was just yelling at me to stop testing lol. I dont know why I cause myself so much stress. I just want to enjoy being pregnant for as long as possible I guess :)Click to expand...

Well you're preggo so stop testing and enjoy it lol


I know way easier said than done. I shouldnt give advice :blush: I have to say though I didn't buy anymore Frers :) I am fresh out and it's going to make me twitch not testing in the morning but I have to have faith they are getting all tucked in there.


----------



## MoBaby

Man! Well, I have a bunch of ICs. I am afraid what will happen is I will test until Saturday (4 weeks) and have a chemical or something. Last cycle was a chemical and the line keep just getting lighter to my beta day(but it was getting lighter before this point). And I had another cycle where I had a pos CB digi test the day before beta and beta was a 5. And then the 2 MC/D&Cs so I am just super nervous since this is the last cycle we can do. But why am I stressing? Peeing on these stupid sticks are not going to change the outcome either way :) Sigh. I will take my digi this weekend :) Off to bed!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mo, You are probably doing more harm by stressing yourself out, from the evidence I've seen you are pregnant i know you have been here before and hasn't turned out for the best but PMA goes a long way in the whole process and as you said no matter what you do now it's not going to change the results unfortunately (I wish we could!). The best thing you can do for your little bean is sit back and relax and give then lots of reasons to snuggle in tight! We are all here for you and wanting this BFP for you. Take a deep breathe and relax :hugs: lots of :dust: your way also

Brandy, Great news on your beta, looking forward to seeing how many are in there :happydance:

Turkey, Great news that everything is well and you can get started. I won't be far behind you with the cycle as my ER is 9th Sept :happydance: yay for getting dates for starting!

Ali, Don't worry if you don't have an actual cycle buddie as i know I'm sticking around till eveyone gets there BFP :hugs:

Blue, Not long till your OTD yay! :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry Sekky missed you off my post :hugs:

Great news on AF arriving, Keep us updated with what the clinic say about dates etc for getting started and dates :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Lol Mo you're a serial POAS addict!!! :) Me, on the other hand, am too chicken to test!


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies, I think its OFFICIAL!!!

I am PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Finally calling it lol :) :happydance::happydance: Doesnt make me less scared :) I wish my beta was today instead of next friday


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, I'm like you I've never POAS yet during the whole IVF process as i see so many people getting false results don't think i could do it xx


----------



## Sandy83

Woo hoo Mo :wohoo: thats great news. I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## MoBaby

And one last pic. Just FMU. Today on bottom!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

MoBaby said:


> Ladies, I think its OFFICIAL!!!
> 
> I am PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Finally calling it lol :) :happydance::happydance: Doesnt make me less scared :) I wish my beta was today instead of next friday

Good for you! Now throw those sticks away! :haha:


----------



## Blue12

MoBaby said:


> Ladies, I think its OFFICIAL!!!
> 
> I am PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Finally calling it lol :) :happydance::happydance: Doesnt make me less scared :) I wish my beta was today instead of next friday

Mobaby. That's amazing. So happy for you!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Mo! Those are strong lines. Now, try to chill for the next week :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Mo! Hope you can have a relaxing weekend with dh and stay off the pee sticks!! Lol!


----------



## Turkey16

CONGRATS MO!!!! No more HPTs...babies are expensive!!! Soooooooooo happy for you!


----------



## sekky

Congrats Mo


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Mo! I really happy for you! now enjoy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> And one last pic. Just FMU. Today on bottom!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is where I say told you so. Hahaha congrats!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I dont know if I am brave enough to do that lol.

What about an urgent care place? I go there and they are open late and on weekends! I usually go when I have a cold or UTI since it is more convenient than taking time off work, I just got after work since mine is open 8-8 365 days a year. Are there any of those out there? Course if you go today, they probably won't have the results until Monday. Only people that would are a FS office as they work with special labs that give same day results.


----------



## alicatt

Mo- just saw your digital.. :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance:
Like others have said, not relax and just enjoy the weekend. Forget my suggestion of going to an urgent care clinic, that would just be silly now that you have a nice digi to look at! :thumbup: So try to enjoy the weekend and we all can't wait until you get your beta!!!


----------



## sekky

FS just called and I think she wants me to skip BCP and start down reg August 15 but she also gave me an option of starting BCP next Tuesday. It's basically my decision to use it or not.

Starting stimms September 4th:happydance: for a September 18 or 20 ET:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Mo! I'm sorry you have to wait a week until your beta, is there any chance yu could call your FS and have it moved up to Monday?

Hello to everyone else. I've been lurking, just not commenting. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, that's great news lets get this show on the road. I think you will be a week behind me exciting!!!! :happydance:

Lucie, Hi :hi: i see your looking to do youe next cycle in sept/oct. Thats great news. How you doing? :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats Mo! I'm sorry you have to wait a week until your beta, is there any chance yu could call your FS and have it moved up to Monday?
> 
> Hello to everyone else. I've been lurking, just not commenting. I hope everyone is doing well!

Hi I've been thinking about you. May I ask if you had any signs or symptoms that you had an ectopic pg. I'm so worried about that? Xo


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if I am brave enough to do that lol.
> 
> What about an urgent care place? I go there and they are open late and on weekends! I usually go when I have a cold or UTI since it is more convenient than taking time off work, I just got after work since mine is open 8-8 365 days a year. Are there any of those out there? Course if you go today, they probably won't have the results until Monday. Only people that would are a FS office as they work with special labs that give same day results.Click to expand...

My urgent care place only does pee tests.


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Sekky, that's great news lets get this show on the road. I think you will be a week behind me exciting!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lucie, Hi :hi: i see your looking to do youe next cycle in sept/oct. Thats great news. How you doing? :hugs: xx

Yep :thumbup: can't wait.

Lucie so good to hear from you.


----------



## Edamame

sekky said:


> Edamame how are you?

I'm doing ok, thank you for asking! Just trying not to go mad with waiting. I've had so many hopes then failures that it is so hard to just enjoy the moment. Maybe after the u/s next week! 

I'm so glad you get to get started again! How will skipping the BCP affect things? My RE had mentioned that we might do that for ivf#2 but never got all the details. 

Ali- sorry I don't really understand the AMH tests- is high bad or good, or is it just that it changed so much since the last test? I hear you guys on the weight gain, I jumped about 30 pounds in the last two years, and I was already overweight before that, so it has been a bad scene. But I started tracking everything with myfitnesspal and running and was able to knock off 23 lbs since April. It is a really great free phone app, I highly recommend it!!

Turkey- I'm so glad everything went well! Hope it all looks good to go next week and the new protocol gives you tons of eggs!

Brandy- congrats on another fantastic beta! Sorry you have to wait so long until your u/s. 

Sandy- one more week until you start stimms, is that right?

Mo- Congratulations!! I knew you had it! No more tests, we mean it!

Lucie- glad to see you, I hope you are doing well!

Everyone else, I'm sorry if I missed you, hoping nothing but good things for us all!


----------



## MoBaby

I wont go to an urgent care...most just do pee test anyways... i may look a little crazy lol.i will wait until next week I guess. Maybe I will call tuesday to see if I can come wednesday. what do 2 days early hurt? 

hi Lucie!
Sekky glad you can skip BCP!! YAY!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie - looks like we will be cycle buddies!! I'm planning for a Sept/Oct IVF too :happydance:

First - yep that is possible, I never went to my urgent care place for a BETA, I went to see my GP, but I know mine does blood work as they have sent it out for me in the past. So maybe it depends on the urgent care place? But I think it is pointless for Mo to go now since it is Friday and they wouldn't have the results until at the earliest Monday.

Blue - just noticed that you are in Ontario!!! I am too (well for 3 weeks) love it up here, miss it too. I was born in Ontario!

Edamame - normally the higher the better for AMH, but I guess there is a point when it is too high too? There are also 2 different measurements for AMH which makes it even more confusing :wacko: So with my old tests excellent fertility was between 5-6.8 or something like that. Mine was 5. something the first time, and went down to 3. something the second time. At that time he said that it was actually better that mine decreased as for 40 it shouldn't be above 5, and he thought that PCOS might be causing it to be high. So then over the next few months I ate well, and my PCOS probably went away, and we had a better reading. Well the past 2 months I was a nervous wreck with the pregnancy that failed then dealing with the MC/D&C so I have been eating terribly. I bet that is why my reading is high right now, but from what the nurse said it was off the charts high. :shrug: Hopefully I'll have an answer soon!

Sekky - great news! Hope this one works!! :dust:


----------



## Blue12

alicatt said:


> Lucie - looks like we will be cycle buddies!! I'm planning for a Sept/Oct IVF too :happydance:
> 
> First - yep that is possible, I never went to my urgent care place for a BETA, I went to see my GP, but I know mine does blood work as they have sent it out for me in the past. So maybe it depends on the urgent care place? But I think it is pointless for Mo to go now since it is Friday and they wouldn't have the results until at the earliest Monday.
> 
> Blue - just noticed that you are in Ontario!!! I am too (well for 3 weeks) love it up here, miss it too. I was born in Ontario!
> 
> Edamame - normally the higher the better for AMH, but I guess there is a point when it is too high too? There are also 2 different measurements for AMH which makes it even more confusing :wacko: So with my old tests excellent fertility was between 5-6.8 or something like that. Mine was 5. something the first time, and went down to 3. something the second time. At that time he said that it was actually better that mine decreased as for 40 it shouldn't be above 5, and he thought that PCOS might be causing it to be high. So then over the next few months I ate well, and my PCOS probably went away, and we had a better reading. Well the past 2 months I was a nervous wreck with the pregnancy that failed then dealing with the MC/D&C so I have been eating terribly. I bet that is why my reading is high right now, but from what the nurse said it was off the charts high. :shrug: Hopefully I'll have an answer soon!
> 
> Sekky - great news! Hope this one works!! :dust:


What part of Ontario are you in right now? Where were you born? I am about 25mins north of Toronto


----------



## Lucie73821

Blue12 said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mo! I'm sorry you have to wait a week until your beta, is there any chance yu could call your FS and have it moved up to Monday?
> 
> Hello to everyone else. I've been lurking, just not commenting. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Hi I've been thinking about you. May I ask if you had any signs or symptoms that you had an ectopic pg. I'm so worried about that? XoClick to expand...

The day before my beta I really thought AF had started. I had lots of brown flow. They made me do the beta anyway. After it came back positive, they doubled like they should. I did find out later that my progesterone was very low at first beta, I believe it was only a 2. Then two days before my first us, I had one spot of red blood. At the first us, nothing was seen in my uterus. It took about three weeks before I was officially diagnosed with the ectopic. My betas stopped doubling and plateaued. It was the last us the night before the surgery that they were finally able to see the ectopic. 

During that whole process, I never had any of the "classic" ectopic symptoms, like shoulder pain. 

Ali, it will be nice to have a cycle buddy!


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Lucie - looks like we will be cycle buddies!! I'm planning for a Sept/Oct IVF too :happydance:
> 
> First - yep that is possible, I never went to my urgent care place for a BETA, I went to see my GP, but I know mine does blood work as they have sent it out for me in the past. So maybe it depends on the urgent care place? But I think it is pointless for Mo to go now since it is Friday and they wouldn't have the results until at the earliest Monday.
> 
> Blue - just noticed that you are in Ontario!!! I am too (well for 3 weeks) love it up here, miss it too. I was born in Ontario!
> 
> Edamame - normally the higher the better for AMH, but I guess there is a point when it is too high too? There are also 2 different measurements for AMH which makes it even more confusing :wacko: So with my old tests excellent fertility was between 5-6.8 or something like that. Mine was 5. something the first time, and went down to 3. something the second time. At that time he said that it was actually better that mine decreased as for 40 it shouldn't be above 5, and he thought that PCOS might be causing it to be high. So then over the next few months I ate well, and my PCOS probably went away, and we had a better reading. Well the past 2 months I was a nervous wreck with the pregnancy that failed then dealing with the MC/D&C so I have been eating terribly. I bet that is why my reading is high right now, but from what the nurse said it was off the charts high. :shrug: Hopefully I'll have an answer soon!
> 
> Sekky - great news! Hope this one works!! :dust:
> 
> 
> What part of Ontario are you in right now? Where were you born? I am about 25mins north of TorontoClick to expand...

I was born in Hamilton, but I'm in Muskoka right now at the family cottage :)
Beautiful up here, so love being able to come to Canada in the summer and leave the steamy hot nasty weather of FL behind! So would that put you in the Newmarket area? I always love driving through the Holland Marsh when I drive north to Muskoka, it is so pretty to see all the fields full of veggies! Such a fertile area.


----------



## Blue12

alicatt said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Lucie - looks like we will be cycle buddies!! I'm planning for a Sept/Oct IVF too :happydance:
> 
> First - yep that is possible, I never went to my urgent care place for a BETA, I went to see my GP, but I know mine does blood work as they have sent it out for me in the past. So maybe it depends on the urgent care place? But I think it is pointless for Mo to go now since it is Friday and they wouldn't have the results until at the earliest Monday.
> 
> Blue - just noticed that you are in Ontario!!! I am too (well for 3 weeks) love it up here, miss it too. I was born in Ontario!
> 
> Edamame - normally the higher the better for AMH, but I guess there is a point when it is too high too? There are also 2 different measurements for AMH which makes it even more confusing :wacko: So with my old tests excellent fertility was between 5-6.8 or something like that. Mine was 5. something the first time, and went down to 3. something the second time. At that time he said that it was actually better that mine decreased as for 40 it shouldn't be above 5, and he thought that PCOS might be causing it to be high. So then over the next few months I ate well, and my PCOS probably went away, and we had a better reading. Well the past 2 months I was a nervous wreck with the pregnancy that failed then dealing with the MC/D&C so I have been eating terribly. I bet that is why my reading is high right now, but from what the nurse said it was off the charts high. :shrug: Hopefully I'll have an answer soon!
> 
> Sekky - great news! Hope this one works!! :dust:
> 
> 
> What part of Ontario are you in right now? Where were you born? I am about 25mins north of TorontoClick to expand...
> 
> I was born in Hamilton, but I'm in Muskoka right now at the family cottage :)
> Beautiful up here, so love being able to come to Canada in the summer and leave the steamy hot nasty weather of FL behind! So would that put you in the Newmarket area? I always love driving through the Holland Marsh when I drive north to Muskoka, it is so pretty to see all the fields full of veggies! Such a fertile area.Click to expand...


Yep newmarket exactly lol. I looooove Muskoka. My cousin had a cottage there and growing up I spent every entire summer there lol.


----------



## MoBaby

Today I got 2-3 on digi!! 13-14dpo!! (8dpt)
https://i.imgur.com/ZqdCLyTt.jpg


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> Today I got 2-3 on digi!! 13-14dpo!! (8dpt)
> https://i.imgur.com/ZqdCLyTt.jpg

You can't just stay away from the stick, can you?:wacko:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mo! It's great to see the word, isn't it? &#128521;


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mo you're cracking me up!


----------



## MoBaby

No I can't! But I have no more frer and 1 digi so I think I'll save it until beta day. I have no symptoms right now. Hopefully soon I'll start feeling pregnant :)


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby!!!!! You have twins for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Had my first beta today 858. So nervous about Mondays beta. I know it's a great number to start with but doubling is the most important part right. With DD my first beta was only 220.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey gals!! Did your BnB format change yesterday?? Mine is all wacky and I can't get used to it!! Ugh!

Mo...I'm over the moon for you! What does the 2-3 mean with the digital test?? I'm clueless about HPTs...


----------



## Turkey16

Also...great beta Blue!!! Congrats!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

That's a great number, Blue!! Congrats! 

AFM- I still have no sign of AF, so I'm going to test in the morning. If the :witch: doesn't show up by Wed, I'm getting a beta.


----------



## Edamame

Nice beta, blue!! How many dpo would you be now?

Turkey, no change for me!

Mo, you are hilarious but I completely understand! Wish I had one of those tests right now, maybe if I saw 3+ I'd feel calmer. But I don't think that kind is available in the US, is it?

Lotus, hoping for a surprise for you too!


----------



## Blue12

I'm 14dp3dt or 17dpo. With my DD on the exact same day my beta was 220. There is such a wide range of hcg levels isn't there!


----------



## MoBaby

Blue that is great!! Nice beta!! Congrats! Did you put 2 back?

Edamame I got then on eBay.uk . You can't get them in us but they were not expensive.

Turkey 2-3 is the weeks past conception so you add 2 weeks. 4-5 wks pregnant.


----------



## Edamame

MoBaby said:


> Edamame I got then on eBay.uk . You can't get them in us but they were not expensive.

Oh, that's smart!! Wish I'd thought to do that! Now, they wouldn't get here before Friday anyway. 

I'm feeling so hungry all the time right now, hope that is a good sign and not just my brain playing tricks on me! (I'm definitely a stress eater!)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ladies lots of BFP on this thread. I know there wil be more to come. 

For those that are waiting for their time. It IS coming!!!! Keep your heads up


----------



## Mells54

Blue, that's an awesome beta! How many did you put back? Maybe it's identicals?


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - I have been watching all the great news on here recently!!

Massive congrats to all those with a BFP!!

And everyone else continuing the journey I will be behind you all.

I took a bit if a break and am now getting my body back to fitness. Cycling again mid September.

Mo- so happy for you!!!!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mells - just seen twins in your signature!! Amazing! You must be over the moon!

Lotus- hoping that you have your natural BFP!!


----------



## Anxiously

Blue great betas!!! Twins, maybe? :)

Lotus, FX'd for you!!

Turkey, I don't see any change in BnB format...but I'm on my laptop now, so not sure if that's changed for mobile devices.

Hi Lucie, great to hear from you :hi:

Ali, hope you're having fun in Canada! How long more will you be staying there?

Sekky, looks like your ET may be on my birthday lol :) I'll be sure to keep you in mind!

Brandy, Mells, Mo, Sandy, Edamame, hope everything's going well for you! 

AFM, 12dpo today and still too scared to test. Don't want to jinx this board! I'll probably wait till after AF is due on Wed.


----------



## Blue12

I had two day 3 - 8 cell embryos put back. The dr was hesitant to put two back because he said they looked so good and kept asking if I was sure I was ok if we got twins. I wasn't sure if he was trying to boost my confidence or serious. Lol. But they are the least fragmented embryos I've ever had. 

Anyway we will see I guess right. X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Anxious its going good over here! I really have no complaints :) 


The only thing I cant control is when my ultrasound is lol If I could move that up from the 13th I would be even more of a happy camper.


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome back ever! I think we will be cycling around the same time. :)


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Anxious its going good over here! I really have no complaints :)
> 
> 
> The only thing I cant control is when my ultrasound is lol If I could move that up from the 13th I would be even more of a happy camper.

Brandy that is a long way away. I have a second us on the 7th!


----------



## alicatt

Anxious.. I'm here for 2 maybe 3 more weeks. We'll see if I can squeeze another week in! I'm working remotely so I think it will be ok? I am taking the first week of August off.

Turkey.. I've had my mobile device go wacky on me in the past. Just scroll down to the bottom and click full site and it will go back to normal. 

Mo.. You crack me up, but that is a good idea getting those cool hpts from the UK! I will be doing the same thing!:thumbup:

Ever, Lucie we'll all be together in Sept/Oct! YAY!

Blue.. Twins for sure! Maybe one split? And your having triplets? :wacko:

AFM.. Just chilling after a busy day, errands, gardening and dinner with friends. Company arrives tomorrow for a few days.. Should be fun!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Anxious its going good over here! I really have no complaints :)
> 
> 
> The only thing I cant control is when my ultrasound is lol If I could move that up from the 13th I would be even more of a happy camper.
> 
> Brandy that is a long way away. I have a second us on the 7th!Click to expand...

I will be 6W5D. I talked them into moving it up to the 13th from the 16th but they refuse to budge from that date. The doctor is out the previous week on vacay and so I am totally screwed. I love their office and staff but I am not happy about not getting my way.

I am not asking to see the heartbeat this second! Just the sacks.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Anxious its going good over here! I really have no complaints :)
> 
> 
> The only thing I cant control is when my ultrasound is lol If I could move that up from the 13th I would be even more of a happy camper.
> 
> Brandy that is a long way away. I have a second us on the 7th!Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 6W5D. I talked them into moving it up to the 13th from the 16th but they refuse to budge from that date. The doctor is out the previous week on vacay and so I am totally screwed. I love their office and staff but I am not happy about not getting my way.
> 
> I am not asking to see the heartbeat this second! Just the sacks.Click to expand...

I know how insanely hard it is to wait and wonder.. Is there another place you can go just to get a peek? I contemplated going to the ER with abdominal pain to get a glimpse.. Bad I know but I was like you.. Show me the sacs! LOL! My co-pay at the ER is expensive $200 so I sucked it up and waited. Someone mentioned private imaging places where you pay to get a scan. Could you check that out? :shrug: if it will give you peace of mind and the cost isn't too exorbitant I'd go for it. My GP is amazing, I bet if I asked he'd send an order to get a scan. So you could feel out that option too.

Good luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ali- I have been trying to find a private place I am willing to pay whatever they are asking at this point. All the ones that will see you require that you be atleast 13 weeks along.. so that doesnt work :( 

I think I really have to suck it up and find the patience lol


The Emergency Room is an option but since I lost one previously I am very scared about going back there again. They cornered me and tried to make me take the metho shot last time I was there and I left against medical advice. Just creeps me out and I wouldnt want to jinx my pregnancy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

On a side note the fatigue has set in. I just lost my Saturday! It is 9:36pm and I have been asleep most of the afternoon and all of the evening.

Going back to bed now :(


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Ali- I have been trying to find a private place I am willing to pay whatever they are asking at this point. All the ones that will see you require that you be atleast 13 weeks along.. so that doesnt work :(
> 
> I think I really have to suck it up and find the patience lol
> 
> 
> The Emergency Room is an option but since I lost one previously I am very scared about going back there again. They cornered me and tried to make me take the metho shot last time I was there and I left against medical advice. Just creeps me out and I wouldnt want to jinx my pregnancy.

I agree it's not fun to be in that situation :cry: I hated every second of the wait from positive HPT through until the 7 week US, but I did get one at 6 weeks too. I think :shrug: 6w5d is a good time to peek. At that point you should see a good sized sac or sacs, and hopefully a HB or maybe 2? It's a pretty good gauge as to whether the pregnancy will be successful too. 

If I were you I'd go with keeping yourself busy as much as possible and hope that time flies!


----------



## Turkey16

Ali...you Absolutely ROCK!! BnB is back to normal, thank you very much!!! Glad you are having fun...Enjoy your company!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Ali...you Absolutely ROCK!! BnB is back to normal, thank you very much!!! Glad you are having fun...Enjoy your company!

Welcome! Glad I could help, I did the same thing and was like WTF is this? 

I'm really happy we have some cycles in the next few months! It's been great seeing all the BFP's lately, but I was worried I'd be cycling on my ownin the fall. So here's to the next round of BFP's!

Looks to be a very social week, with company, and I think I'm hosting at least 2 cocktail parties, and going to at least one or 2. Always a busy time trying to see all my friends up here! Also hoping the weather warms up and gets sunny again so we can get out on the water, any maybe swim a little! Oh and work a little too! LOL! Not sued where I'll fit that in.. :haha:


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, my first scan was 6w2d. I didn't realize you were so early yet. I wouldn't want to go much earlier than that considering you won't see much. My next scan will be 8w2d. 

AFM, I've had some brown spotting, and I know it is pretty normal. I even talked to the OVF coordinator yesterday and she said it was nothing to be concerned about. Of course, I'm really worried anyway and starting to second guess my symptoms. I feel like they aren't as severe now. I don't know it's probably in my head...but truth be told I want to just cry :cry:


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, my first scan was 6w2d. I didn't realize you were so early yet. I wouldn't want to go much earlier than that considering you won't see much. My next scan will be 8w2d.
> 
> AFM, I've had some brown spotting, and I know it is pretty normal. I even talked to the OVF coordinator yesterday and she said it was nothing to be concerned about. Of course, I'm really worried anyway and starting to second guess my symptoms. I feel like they aren't as severe now. I don't know it's probably in my head...but truth be told I want to just cry :cry:

You're right Mells!! It IS totally normal! Just try to stay positive, and to relax. I know that it's hard, and that you want to cry, but you know as well as all of us, that this whole darn process is hard to say the least!! You gotta keep your PMA!! What's your situation with DH away?? Do you have someone close by that can give you a hand so you can stay off your feet?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, my first scan was 6w2d. I didn't realize you were so early yet. I wouldn't want to go much earlier than that considering you won't see much. My next scan will be 8w2d.
> 
> AFM, I've had some brown spotting, and I know it is pretty normal. I even talked to the OVF coordinator yesterday and she said it was nothing to be concerned about. Of course, I'm really worried anyway and starting to second guess my symptoms. I feel like they aren't as severe now. I don't know it's probably in my head...but truth be told I want to just cry :cry:

:hugs: I know the entire thing is so stressful! If were not worried about one thing its another. Hang in there I am sure you will see that they are wonderful next week at your scan.


----------



## Blue12

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, my first scan was 6w2d. I didn't realize you were so early yet. I wouldn't want to go much earlier than that considering you won't see much. My next scan will be 8w2d.
> 
> AFM, I've had some brown spotting, and I know it is pretty normal. I even talked to the OVF coordinator yesterday and she said it was nothing to be concerned about. Of course, I'm really worried anyway and starting to second guess my symptoms. I feel like they aren't as severe now. I don't know it's probably in my head...but truth be told I want to just cry :cry:

With my DD I even had bright red bleeding and cramps and everything was ok. It seems it is so common from everyone I know on here. Just to add another scare right


----------



## LotusBlossom

The :witch: showed up...a week late. I hate it when I get my hopes up. Oh well... I'm going to have a coffee and continue to plan for another IVF early next year. 

Mells- I know it's impossible not to worry, but don't let it get you worked up. It will do more harm than good. You're doing SO WELL already. Those little sacs look perfect! <3


----------



## Blue12

Sorry to hear about af Lotus. It is heartbreaking when you get your hopes up isnt it. But I think it's a good sign that even with alllllll the stuff we've all been through we clearly still have hope deep in our hearts. Enjoy yor coffee and looking forward to your cycle and a bfp!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Mells54

Thanks ladies! Spotting has all but stopped at this point. It is hard since DH is away and all of my family live on the east coast. I don't have any real close friends here, therefore no one even knows we did IVF or that I'm pregnant. So hard, but staying positive. This next week needs to go quickly so my scan gets here soonest!


----------



## Edamame

Mells, that must have been so scary, I'm very glad to hear it stopped! We all know spotting is normal but it sure isn't any fun to see it all the same!

Lotus, I'm sorry to hear AF showed up, but glad you can move on and think of next steps. Enjoy that coffee!


----------



## sekky

LotusBlossom said:


> The :witch: showed up...a week late. I hate it when I get my hopes up. Oh well... I'm going to have a coffee and continue to plan for another IVF early next year.
> 
> Mells- I know it's impossible not to worry, but don't let it get you worked up. It will do more harm than good. You're doing SO WELL already. Those little sacs look perfect! <3

We can always hope right? :hugs:


Mells - just try to be as calm as you can be. They are going to be ok


----------



## ~Brandy~

You guys I seriously know that being pregnant you get tired easier... but OMG I cant stay awake. Seriously.

In the last 24 hours I have been awake for about 5 of it. I wake up try to get something done decide I can do it another time and lay back down.

I fall asleep sitting up constantly lol. I dont remember it being this bad with my other 2 kids. I wasnt on progesterone injections and or progesterone capsules though I wonder if thats causing any of it.


----------



## MoBaby

That's because 3 babies are more draining than 1 lol :)


----------



## Mells54

MoBaby said:


> That's because 3 babies are more draining than 1 lol :)

:haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> That's because 3 babies are more draining than 1 lol :)

:haha::rofl:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs: 

Blue, Great beta numbers, look forward to seeing your 2nd beta numbers today :happydance:

Ever, Hi :hi: good to hear from you. Glad to see you have a plan for going forward :hugs:

Mo, My god girl you must have used so many tests and keeping these companies in business. Can't wait till your OTD :happydance:

Ali, Sounds like you are taking so well deserved rest and relaxation, I'm sure you will loads of fun with your company coming round and your cocktail parties :hugs:

Mells, Sorry to hear about your spotting hope it has stopped is it your scan this week? :hugs:

Lotus, Sorry you didn't get a natural BFP but I would not give up hope as you never know for those coming months it might happen. I would never give up hope :hugs:

Brandy, sounds like you are definitely getting symptoms for more than one as Mo said! :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. :hugs:

AFM, Nothing much to report had a great weekend was at a friends wedding yesterday and had a great time with DH and friends. On count down for saturday as I start injections and also off work for 2 weeks to spend quality time with DH and our families so looking forward to that :hugs: xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs:
> 
> Blue, Great beta numbers, look forward to seeing your 2nd beta numbers today :happydance:
> 
> Ever, Hi :hi: good to hear from you. Glad to see you have a plan for going forward :hugs:
> 
> Mo, My god girl you must have used so many tests and keeping these companies in business. Can't wait till your OTD :happydance:
> 
> Ali, Sounds like you are taking so well deserved rest and relaxation, I'm sure you will loads of fun with your company coming round and your cocktail parties :hugs:
> 
> Mells, Sorry to hear about your spotting hope it has stopped is it your scan this week? :hugs:
> 
> Lotus, Sorry you didn't get a natural BFP but I would not give up hope as you never know for those coming months it might happen. I would never give up hope :hugs:
> 
> Brandy, sounds like you are definitely getting symptoms for more than one as Mo said! :happydance:
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Nothing much to report had a great weekend was at a friends wedding yesterday and had a great time with DH and friends. On count down for saturday as I start injections and also off work for 2 weeks to spend quality time with DH and our families so looking forward to that :hugs: xx

Sandy, thanks. It has just about stopped. It wasn't very heavy to begin with. My scan is next week Wednesday.


----------



## Sandy83

Glad to hear it's just about stopped, there is always something to worry about in this whole procedure :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

My Beta is tomorrow!! Yay! I asked for a progesterone check as well. I am glad because this morning I had a small amount of pink spotting (very light pink)... I think it is from the vaginal progesterone..The crinone builds up and it needs to be "cleaned out" and I did so last night before bed. I also used extra vaginal progesterone before bed last night and the spotting was with my first pee. I took a cheapie test and it still shows I am pregnant lol. I took it with like my 4th pee. I need some more FRERS but I am not buying any more test :) 

When will symptoms start?? I feel like I was already nauseous last pregnancy at this point. I think I have been more tired. BBs hurt on and off. I am ready to start feeling like crap lol!


----------



## L4hope

Mo the only real sign I had early on was being extremely tired. Other than that I felt so normal it made me nervous. It's all good...you've got this girl! Awesome you can go for beta tomorrow!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: you crack me up! You've outgrown the FRERs. When I was at the same point, I hunted around dollar stores for the worst, least sensitive tests. When I got a line, I would tell DH, "I crushed that test!"

I also remember hoping for nausea, etc. Don't worry; it will come soon enough.

Good luck with your beta!


----------



## Edamame

Don't wish for the nausea! I've been hoping all week and this morning I feel like absolute crap. DH kept smiling as I made him go get me some crackers and ginger ale, he's so happy to see a "normal" symptom. I told him to knock it off! My fiscal year ends on Wednesday so I've got to get a lot of stuff done before then, I don't have time to be sick!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Edamame said:


> Don't wish for the nausea! I've been hoping all week and this morning I feel like absolute crap. DH kept smiling as I made him go get me some crackers and ginger ale, he's so happy to see a "normal" symptom. I told him to knock it off! My fiscal year ends on Wednesday so I've got to get a lot of stuff done before then, I don't have time to be sick!

All do you work in accounting too? Haha its my fiscal month end and I'm trying so hard to concentrate it's really not working


----------



## Edamame

~Brandy~ said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> Don't wish for the nausea! I've been hoping all week and this morning I feel like absolute crap. DH kept smiling as I made him go get me some crackers and ginger ale, he's so happy to see a "normal" symptom. I told him to knock it off! My fiscal year ends on Wednesday so I've got to get a lot of stuff done before then, I don't have time to be sick!
> 
> All do you work in accounting too? Haha its my fiscal month end and I'm trying so hard to concentrate it's really not workingClick to expand...

No, I work for a state agency- sorry you're in the same boat!! Had some eggs and toast, starting to believe I'm feeling better... My sister had severe hyperemesis for both of her pregnancies, all the way through. She had to go in to the hospital for fluids many times, and she was even puking in the delivery room! Really hope I just have normal morning sickness.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls! Went for my ovulation check bloodwork (cycle day 13) and no dice!! I have to go back Friday (cycle day 17) to check again. Here are my levels: BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 57.8
LH Level: 5.66
P4 Level: 0.267

Can anyone interpret? Good? Bad? Indifferent?

This is what they'll look for on Friday:

NEXT VISIT PROCEDURES:
E2 [Blood] 
LH [Blood] 
Prog [Blood] 
BHCG [Blood]

Is the HCG check just to make sure you're not pregnant?? I wish, right??


----------



## MoBaby

everything is still low so ovulation is still a few days away. e2 is usually around 200 and p4 above 1.5 or so (right after ovulation then increases daily). LH is still low but looks to be increasing.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> My Beta is tomorrow!! Yay! I asked for a progesterone check as well. I am glad because this morning I had a small amount of pink spotting (very light pink)... I think it is from the vaginal progesterone..The crinone builds up and it needs to be "cleaned out" and I did so last night before bed. I also used extra vaginal progesterone before bed last night and the spotting was with my first pee. I took a cheapie test and it still shows I am pregnant lol. I took it with like my 4th pee. I need some more FRERS but I am not buying any more test :)
> 
> When will symptoms start?? I feel like I was already nauseous last pregnancy at this point. I think I have been more tired. BBs hurt on and off. I am ready to start feeling like crap lol!

Mo...I didn't have any morning sickness with DD. Not a lick. I was so concerned that I asked my RE if everything was ok, and he said "after everything you've been thru, maybe you're just getting a break". That have me a lot of comfort...


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> everything is still low so ovulation is still a few days away. e2 is usually around 200 and p4 above 1.5 or so (right after ovulation then increases daily). LH is still low but looks to be increasing.

That explains why they don't want me back til Friday I suppose...thanks Mo. Did you do the estrogen priming protocol?? Trying to figure out when I'll start the estrace. I think it's a week after ovulating. The nurse today said something like "and then you get your period a week later" like it was set in stone. I'm not usually regular at all. Does the estrace regulate your period somehow??


----------



## MoBaby

No I did the microdose lupron flare.. The reason they say 1 week after starting b/c average luteal phase is 14 days do you ovulate wait 1 week; start estrace and af comes on 14dpo. Since you ovulated already the estrace wont prevent ovulation or really regulate you.


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> No I did the microdose lupron flare.. The reason they say 1 week after starting b/c average luteal phase is 14 days do you ovulate wait 1 week; start estrace and af comes on 14dpo. Since you ovulated already the estrace wont prevent ovulation or really regulate you.

It's all so darn confusing. Thanks for the help! I did microdose Lupron last time. It was way more straightforward than this one...sigh.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Girls! Went for my ovulation check bloodwork (cycle day 13) and no dice!! I have to go back Friday (cycle day 17) to check again. Here are my levels: BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 57.8
> LH Level: 5.66
> P4 Level: 0.267
> 
> Can anyone interpret? Good? Bad? Indifferent?
> 
> This is what they'll look for on Friday:
> 
> NEXT VISIT PROCEDURES:
> E2 [Blood]
> LH [Blood]
> Prog [Blood]
> BHCG [Blood]
> 
> Is the HCG check just to make sure you're not pregnant?? I wish, right??

With a normal cycle your LH should be over 40 and your estrogen should be around 200. Your progesterone should be over 2 and rising. The progesterone will rise until about 7-10 dpo and then it will start dropping if not pregnant.

It looks like you've got a few more days. Did they look at your follicles? That is helpful too! See what size your dominant follicle is.


----------



## Blue12

Ok ladies. I need your help and advice. Got my second beta back and it's 1552 48 hours ago it was 858. So it didn't double. Clinic said they are happy and do not have any concerns. With googling I found once levels hit 1200+ the doubling rate slows a bit. But I am a bit stressed about it. I cannot fathom coping with a m/c or ectopic or blighted ovum. I'm so nervous. My clinic also informed me today that as standard policy they now do 3 betas and not 2. I don't know if that will be more or less reassuring to hear the next number. Gosh I'm a mess. Yet I have such strong symptoms but thats no guarantee


----------



## MoBaby

I think its just fine :) I mean its sooo close to doubling and I think they look for like 60% increase or something in 48 hrs :) Other possibility is vanishing twin where the 2nd beta doesnt rise correctly then the next one is fine. But I think you are going to be just fine.


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> Ok ladies. I need your help and advice. Got my second beta back and it's 1552 48 hours ago it was 858. So it didn't double. Clinic said they are happy and do not have any concerns. With googling I found once levels hit 1200+ the doubling rate slows a bit. But I am a bit stressed about it. I cannot fathom coping with a m/c or ectopic or blighted ovum. I'm so nervous. My clinic also informed me today that as standard policy they now do 3 betas and not 2. I don't know if that will be more or less reassuring to hear the next number. Gosh I'm a mess. Yet I have such strong symptoms but thats no guarantee

Blue.. That is totally true! After 1200 they do stop doubling as quickly. I wouldn't worry too much, your BETA is still high for your DPO I bet all is well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Ok ladies. I need your help and advice. Got my second beta back and it's 1552 48 hours ago it was 858. So it didn't double. Clinic said they are happy and do not have any concerns. With googling I found once levels hit 1200+ the doubling rate slows a bit. But I am a bit stressed about it. I cannot fathom coping with a m/c or ectopic or blighted ovum. I'm so nervous. My clinic also informed me today that as standard policy they now do 3 betas and not 2. I don't know if that will be more or less reassuring to hear the next number. Gosh I'm a mess. Yet I have such strong symptoms but thats no guarantee

Your totally great no worries! You're doubling rate is at 56 hours which is totally normal! You dont need to double at your HCG for 72-96 hours :)


----------



## Edamame

I agree with all these smart ladies, your betas are still great! You're still well within the normal range for doubling time!


----------



## Turkey16

I think you are A-OK Blue!!! Betas are hellish...just try not to overanalyze. I agree with EOE...you are good to go!!!


----------



## alicatt

I think the entire process is killer! We wait and wait to start then stress about every US and blood draw. Then worry about how many eggs, did they fertilize? Will they make it to blast? Are they chromosomally normal? Will they implant? Will my BETAs rise? Will I have 1 or more? Will they continue to grow? What is this bleeding? Are my babies OK? Will I make it through the first trimester? AAAAHHHHHH!!! :wacko:

Sometimes I think it's a miracle babies are ever born!


----------



## Blue12

Thanks ladies for the support. My clinic said today when I was concerned if didn't double - they said they like to see at least 70% increase in 48 hours. And I had an 81% increase. Dh thinks I'm stressing for nothing and days the 81% is an A still lol.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Thanks ladies for the support. My clinic said today when I was concerned if didn't double - they said they like to see at least 70% increase in 48 hours. And I had an 81% increase. Dh thinks I'm stressing for nothing and days the 81% is an A still lol.

its an AA friggen PLUS being 11% more than they expect to see. :thumbup:

Were the same DPO but I have no idea what mine is so I am even more worried.


----------



## Mells54

alicatt said:


> I think the entire process is killer! We wait and wait to start then stress about every US and blood draw. Then worry about how many eggs, did they fertilize? Will they make it to blast? Are they chromosomally normal? Will they implant? Will my BETAs rise? Will I have 1 or more? Will they continue to grow? What is this bleeding? Are my babies OK? Will I make it through the first trimester? AAAAHHHHHH!!! :wacko:
> 
> Sometimes I think it's a miracle babies are ever born!

Ali, OMG! You are so right. I went through all of that...I had good betas, saw my babies heartbeats, and now I have cramping and spotting. I've all but convinced myself that everything is over. I can't even get another US until next week! I'm ready to scream!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Blue, I'm with EOE i don't think you have anything to worry about looking forward to seeing your 3rd beta :happydance:

Mo, It's OTD :wohoo: :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!

Ali, You are right there isn't one point in this whole process that we don't have something to worry about. Like people have said before I think us IVF ladies know too much for our own good! At least we know we are not alone :hugs:

Mells, Can't imagine what is going through your head right now but I'm sure this is just normal and nothing to worry about. Those heart beats were strong so lots of PMA. Hope time flies for you :hugs:

Turkey, Wish i could give you some advice but I'm clueless when it comes to blood levels and where they should be. Sounds like our IVF guru's Mo & Ali have gave you some good advice and look forward to seeing what they say on Friday :hugs: 

Edamame, hope the morning sickness isn't too hard on you and hope thats all it is :hugs:

:hi: To the rest of ladies and hope you are doing well xx


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for the support. My clinic said today when I was concerned if didn't double - they said they like to see at least 70% increase in 48 hours. And I had an 81% increase. Dh thinks I'm stressing for nothing and days the 81% is an A still lol.
> 
> its an AA friggen PLUS being 11% more than they expect to see. :thumbup:
> 
> Were the same DPO but I have no idea what mine is so I am even more worried.Click to expand...

You got to see a nice triple result though! 

With my dd. my beta went from 220 to 506. More than double in 48 numbers and I felt perfectly happy. Yet this time on te same dpo I have a way higher number to begin with. I wonder if I would have had testing in the lower numbers if I would have seen a nice double or triple. My numbers had to be increasing fast at first to get to such a high number compared to last time with dd. nonetheless it's all stressful lol. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## MoBaby

Omg just getting blood taken for beta and progesterone... I'm super scared!! Please be a good number! I've never been so nervous for a beta and this is my 6th time lol! Eek!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Mo!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Omg just getting blood taken for beta and progesterone... I'm super scared!! Please be a good number! I've never been so nervous for a beta and this is my 6th time lol! Eek!

Fx mo you'll do great!


----------



## Em260

Blue - I'll echo the others your numbers look great and you are well within the normal range. Ali put it so well this whole process is such an emotional roller coaster. Sometimes we have too much info and it just gives us more to stress about :hugs: 

Mo - keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## L4hope

Mo everything crossed for you to see a nice high beta!!

Blue everyone's already said it but your beta is just fine! My first to second beta doubled and then my third one was like yours doubling at like 56 hours or something. Naturally because we all analyze every little thing I was nervous too looking up online. But it's more than fine. At this point now just look forward to that ultrasound!


----------



## L4hope

And Ali's absolutely right, the whole darn process is a bit rough for us lttc/ac girls! I think this just naturally makes us worry a little bit. I've always been looking for the next milestone to make me feel a little more secure. Like this week my one app said the baby could at this point survive outside of the womb, with supports, but high percentage of surviving. Obviously I want this little munchkin to keep cooking for the next three months, but I find it oddly comforting.


----------



## FirstTry

Looking forward to hearing a strong number, Mo!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Show me your numbers mo!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm waiting still!! Really need a valum or xanax or something! I am on pins and needles... I could puke I am so nervous! LOL. Now I have to go do work so I am sure I will miss the call and have to listen to a voicemail :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I'm waiting still!! Really need a valum or xanax or something! I am on pins and needles... I could puke I am so nervous! LOL. Now I have to go do work so I am sure I will miss the call and have to listen to a voicemail :(

I hope you get a great number! I too remember feeling exactly as you are! UGH. It is enough to drive a sane person crazy! :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Okay so after MUCH anticipation and me worrying all morning.... So I was expecting around 300-400..... Me the over achiever has a beta of

*691* 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Me worrying about nothing! I'm so freaking happy! This is amazing!! 11dpt!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I'm waiting still!! Really need a valum or xanax or something! I am on pins and needles... I could puke I am so nervous! LOL. Now I have to go do work so I am sure I will miss the call and have to listen to a voicemail :(

How many days post et are you? On my phone so don't see it if your sig says


----------



## MoBaby

11 days post


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> 11 days post

So 15dpo? That is a pretty high beta for 15dpo!!! :thumbup: Maybe both implanted? Wouldn't that be great!!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Mells54

Mo great number!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

AFM, at my RE getting a scan. Not sure things are looking to good. More to come!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome mo!


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Mo! Great beta!



Mells54 said:


> AFM, at my RE getting a scan. Not sure things are looking to good. More to come!

Oh no, I hope everything is just fine Mells!


----------



## alicatt

Edamame said:


> Congrats Mo! Great beta!
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, at my RE getting a scan. Not sure things are looking to good. More to come!
> 
> Oh no, I hope everything is just fine Mells!Click to expand...

:hugs: [-o&lt; Praying everything is ok Mells!


----------



## ababy4us

Hi there!

I've been silently stalking all of you ladies and I just wanted to say congrats to everyone (this seems to be a very lucky thread) and that you all give me hope and strength. I am embarking on my first (and possibly only) IVF in about 7 weeks and I am so nervous. Anywho, I just wanted to say thank you, good luck and HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS! You all deserve it so much!


----------



## MoBaby

Mells!! Hoping all is okay!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hang in there mells!


----------



## alicatt

ababy4us said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been silently stalking all of you ladies and I just wanted to say congrats to everyone (this seems to be a very lucky thread) and that you all give me hope and strength. I am embarking on my first (and possibly only) IVF in about 7 weeks and I am so nervous. Anywho, I just wanted to say thank you, good luck and HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS! You all deserve it so much!

Welcome ababy! several of us have been through this a few times now and can help with any questions you have.. I hope this is your 1 and only IVF! :dust:


----------



## L4hope

Great beta Mo!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Mells hoping everything is ok. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Mobaby! That's an amazing number! 

Mells thinking about you xx


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Mo!


----------



## FirstTry

Oh no, Mells. I hope you're wrong and everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo congrats!!! I'm thinking you have two!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Did I miss a post? Did mells say what's going on?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- hope your scan goes well and everything is fine


----------



## sekky

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: Mo huge congrats:cloud9:

Mell hope everything is ok with you:hugs:

Welcome ababy. You've chosen a lucky thread with the most amazing set of ladies

Hello everyone:howdy:

Nothing new for me. I may start BCP on the 1st and suprefact on the 15th


----------



## Turkey16

Amazing news Mo...congrats!!!

Praying that everything is ok Mells!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mo! That's an AWESOME number!

Thinking of you, Mells. I hope everything is ok. Sending you tons of hugs and &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;!


----------



## Anxiously

Hello baby :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blue12

That's freaking incredible. Congratulations Anxiously


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> Hello baby :happydance:

Wahoo!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay anxiously!!!!congrats


----------



## ~Brandy~

How many DPO Anxiously?


----------



## MoBaby

Yay anxious!! Im glad you pushed for the Iui!!! Yay!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wish we had a running tally now of who's on what base and how many are up to bat! Now I am having a heck of a time keeping everyone straight with dpos and procedures.

Preggo brain maybe. So please hope I dont offend anyone when I ask ;)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahhh! Yay! Congratulations, Anxiously!!! :wohoo:


----------



## alicatt

Anxious!! :wohoo: :headspin: amazing!!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks ladies! This cycle just screams miracle right from the beginning, from having a "resurrected" ovulation to making to insemination 8 hours before DH's overseas trip. 

I'm 15dpo today, didn't want to test till this weekend actually. But AF was due today and my BBT stayed elevated this morning, so I thought what the heck. It's such a beautiful morning! DH opened his eyes and the test stick was the first thing he saw :)

Now I'm praying this little one will stick for another 9 months!


----------



## L4hope

That's fantastic Anxious!!! Congrats!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> Thanks ladies! This cycle just screams miracle right from the beginning, from having a "resurrected" ovulation to making to insemination 8 hours before DH's overseas trip.
> 
> I'm 15dpo today, didn't want to test till this weekend actually. But AF was due today and my BBT stayed elevated this morning, so I thought what the heck. It's such a beautiful morning! DH opened his eyes and the test stick was the first thing he saw :)
> 
> Now I'm praying this little one will stick for another 9 months!

I am so excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

My obgyn just called who helped me through my last loss and told me she wants to do an ultrasound MONDAY!! thats 8 days before my fertility doc is doing our ultrasound.

So I get to peek at it/them on monday and a week later!


----------



## Mells54

Anxiously, Congrats!!!

Brandy, so excited for you!

AFM, I had a scan today--the babies and I are all fine. baby A is measuring on track with HB of 150, and baby B was hiding so couldn't really get a good measure or heart reading but we could see it and RE said it looked nice and strong. They were pushing on my belly trying to get a better look, but he/she was being shy. I'm so relieved!!!! RE thinks the spotting is just hormone fluctuations at this point. All my numbers came back good and I should hopefully be able to go off of my PIO and Estrogen patches after my scan next week as long as the bleeding has stopped. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers I was very scared.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Anxiously, Congrats!!!
> 
> Brandy, so excited for you!
> 
> AFM, I had a scan today--the babies and I are all fine. baby A is measuring on track with HB of 150, and baby B was hiding so couldn't really get a good measure or heart reading but we could see it and RE said it looked nice and strong. They were pushing on my belly trying to get a better look, but he/she was being shy. I'm so relieved!!!! RE thinks the spotting is just hormone fluctuations at this point. All my numbers came back good and I should hopefully be able to go off of my PIO and Estrogen patches after my scan next week as long as the bleeding has stopped. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers I was very scared.

Wow you had me scared! So glad you and babies are well!


----------



## L4hope

So glad you and your little ones are ok! Whew..I think we were all on pins and needles waiting to hear from you!


----------



## FirstTry

Great news, Mells :happydance: We were all worried.

Anxiously: that is amazing!!! I'm such a doubter of IUI, but you proved me wrong. You go girl!


----------



## MoBaby

Mells I'm so glad all is okay! Yay!!

Brandy!! Eek! That only a few days away! Bet you are excited! I hate all this waiting!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Mells I'm so glad all is okay! Yay!!
> 
> Brandy!! Eek! That only a few days away! Bet you are excited! I hate all this waiting!

Its crazy I didn't even ask for it!

I am seeing the fertility specialist until 10 weeks PG. But my OB that I want is in such high demand that immediately when I got my BFP I called and booked her. Even calling at less than 4 weeks pregnant the soonest she can see me is at 13 weeks.. the end of september.

So since I have used her for years the nurse talked to her and called me back a week later to tell me that the doc wants me to have an ultrasound Monday... but to still work with my fertility doc until she can see me in Sept.

So it's win win for me!! I get an ultrasound from OB Monday then turn around the following week and go see my fertility doctor for that one!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Everyone! I was pretty scared, but RE told me its all normal. He told me he has no doubt I'll be soon driving a VW van with spit up on my clothes. :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Thanks Everyone! I was pretty scared, but RE told me its all normal. He told me he has no doubt I'll be soon driving a VW van with spit up on my clothes. :haha:

Sounds like you should live in Eugene Oregon then the hippy capital!


----------



## alicatt

Mells! So happy your news was good! I was so worried by your post earlier!

Brandy! I'm so excited for your US on Monday!! Definite win-win!!


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Thanks Everyone! I was pretty scared, but RE told me its all normal. He told me he has no doubt I'll be soon driving a VW van with spit up on my clothes. :haha:

Thank The Lord Mells!!! I was checking for an update like a fiend all afternoon!!! Thank goodness everything is ok!!! Soooo relieved and happy for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Everyone! I was pretty scared, but RE told me its all normal. He told me he has no doubt I'll be soon driving a VW van with spit up on my clothes. :haha:
> 
> Thank The Lord Mells!!! I was checking for an update like a fiend all afternoon!!! Thank goodness everything is ok!!! Soooo relieved and happy for you!Click to expand...

Hah me too I had the thread open on all our computers and my phone. I don't obsess much.


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Hello baby :happydance:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!! A-MAZING!!! So happy for you Anxiously!!! Was just thinking about how you went away on holiday during your last cycle and how you got that rotten BFN, and how sad it was, and now look at you!!!! HELLO BABY!!!


----------



## sekky

:yipee: anxious that is such good news. :happydance: a H & H 9 months to you.

Thank goodness Mell you got us all scared. Glad all three of you are well.

Now hoping this trend continues for those of us still trying:flower:

Running back to bed it's 3am here:wacko:


----------



## Turkey16

ababy4us said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been silently stalking all of you ladies and I just wanted to say congrats to everyone (this seems to be a very lucky thread) and that you all give me hope and strength. I am embarking on my first (and possibly only) IVF in about 7 weeks and I am so nervous. Anywho, I just wanted to say thank you, good luck and HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS! You all deserve it so much!

Good Luck ababy4us!!! Welcome to one heck of a great thread...gotta love these gals!! Good luck to you and your DH!


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Everyone! I was pretty scared, but RE told me its all normal. He told me he has no doubt I'll be soon driving a VW van with spit up on my clothes. :haha:
> 
> Thank The Lord Mells!!! I was checking for an update like a fiend all afternoon!!! Thank goodness everything is ok!!! Soooo relieved and happy for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hah me too I had the thread open on all our computers and my phone. I don't obsess much.Click to expand...

HA!!! Great news about your new ultrasound date Brandy!! Can't wait to hear what you've got cookin'!!


----------



## Edamame

Anxiously, Congratulations!! What a wonderful line!

Brandy, that's great! You are going to be spoiled now for the rest of the time. :)

Mells, soooo relieved that everything is just fine! Glad you were able to get in for a scan to ease your mind (and ours!! :)

Welcome ababyforus! Hope this thread is lucky for you too!


----------



## FirstTry

sekky said:


> :yipee: anxious that is such good news. :happydance: a H & H 9 months to you.
> 
> Thank goodness Mell you got us all scared. Glad all three of you are well.
> 
> Now hoping this trend continues for those of us still trying:flower:
> 
> Running back to bed it's 3am here:wacko:

Yes, good luck to those who are next!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: anxious that is such good news. :happydance: a H & H 9 months to you.
> 
> Thank goodness Mell you got us all scared. Glad all three of you are well.
> 
> Now hoping this trend continues for those of us still trying:flower:
> 
> Running back to bed it's 3am here:wacko:
> 
> Yes, good luck to those who are next!Click to expand...

Thanks First! I think I'm going to need it!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm rooting for the next group 
 so happy I found this thread back when I started the journey. Not sure how I would have survived


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Wow this thread has had me on pin and needles ready through what went on yesterday!!!!!

Mo, Fantastic number, I'm so happy for you. Think there could be more than one in there :wohoo:

Ababy, Welcome :hi: Good luck with your cycle

Sekky, Fx'd that you start BCP on 1st :hugs:

Anx, Congratulations that is amazing news definitely a little miracle :happydance:

Brandy, Great news on getting an u/s on monday can't wait to hear about it! :happydance:

Mells, I was so worried reading through the post but great news that both babies are doing well. Think they are just keeping you on your toes :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, no update still on count down for starting injection and holiday 3 days to go!!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Phew just managed to catch up on all the posts! 

:hi: ababy welcome!

Mells looks like someone loves to play hide and seek! So glad they are both ok! 

Mo, twins alert! Great beta!

AFM, just went for beta test but won't get results till tomorrow. 2nd beta is on Sat. And had a Pregnyl injection at the clinic too - holy cow it was painful!!!


----------



## Sandy83

exciting Anx, can't wait to hear your beta numbers :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Wow so much great news on this thread!! This thread is really on fire! Can't wait for the next round of BFPs!!

Mo - congratulations!! Seems like twins for sure :happydance: 

Anxiously - incredible news!! I'm so happy for you! 

Mells - oh I was really scared reading back a couple of pages but so glad everything is ok with your little ones :hugs: 

Sandy - yay 3 more days! I know it will go fast once you get started!

Brandy - so good you're able to get your u/s early that will be such a relief!


----------



## Mells54

You all are such a comfort. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm so relieved that things are looking good for us. It has been a long, long time coming. 

For everyone starting this journey or RE-starting don't give up. Stay positive! I say a little prayer to St Gerard everyday (he is the patron saint for expectant mothers and those trying to conceive). I think everyone in my family talks to St Gerard whether religious or not. I think he finally intervened to shut us all up.

And I know that no matter what happens my nieces and nephews all think I'm the "cool" aunt!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Everyone have a great day! Who's cycling next?


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Everyone have a great day! Who's cycling next?

I think Sandy and Ababy are up next, followed by Turkey and Ever and then me!
We don't have a lot of new starts, that I'm aware of. I'm
sure others will join our journey.


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Everyone have a great day! Who's cycling next?

Provided my body cooperates and I ovulate before bloodwork on Friday, I suppose I'll be amongst the next crew...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## sekky

I am too. Start down reg on 15th


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies feel like everything was going well emotions under control and lots of PMA for this next cycle to find out my brother in laws new girlfriend is pregnant! They weren't even trying and he didn't even want another one as he had a child from a previous relationship. Does it get any easier?????? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

boo! Sorry sandy :(


----------



## sekky

Sorry Sandy. It's going to be your turn soon. Fx the the third time is the charm for you


----------



## Turkey16

Keep the faith Sandy...stay positive. The whole situation is unfair as all get-out, but try to look at all the positives you've got going for you, like a wonderful DH who showers you with diamonds!!! With all due respect to your BIL and his GF, at least when you get preg it's gonna be the ideal situation. Don't let other people get you down, there's gotta be a reason for all these trials we go thru...we just don't know what it is yet. PMA!


----------



## Mells54

Oh Sandy...I'm sorry. I have seen so many babies born during my TTC years. Just think of that adorable niece/nephew you will have. I know it's hard, but every child is a miracle whether easily conceived in the worst situation or not. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh I know how rough it is Sandy.. I have had alot of that over the last 3 or 4 years. Your time will come :)


----------



## Edamame

Sorry Sandy, it can be so hard to take when someone who doesn't even want a kid gets pregnant. You'll get your turn, I know it!


----------



## Anxiously

Beta at 15dpo is 408!


----------



## Mells54

WooHoo!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MoBaby

Wow!! Congrats!!!! Yay!! That's a very strong number! How many follicles did you have?

Preggo girls did your symptoms seem to come and go? My BBs haven't seemed as sore today.


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Anxiously! :happydance: Fantastic first beta!

Mo- yes. My boobs were sore at first then nothing this week until tonight, they're killing me. Haven't been as crampy this week. Only constant this week is the all-day nausea. Dear hubby picked up some preggy pops on the way home and they seem to help a little. So afraid I'm going to have hyperemesis like my sister!


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Anxiously!!!!! Great number!


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. don't sweat the BIL and GF's pregnancy, you will be pregnant solo too! Just think they'll be playmates!

Anxiously.. great beat!! YAY!!!

AFM.. had a chat with my FS today. He said he was surprised by my AMH being so high at 8.2! I asked him if he felt that my PCOS was coming back and he said that it didn't work that way you either have it or your don't. But my AMH went from 3 to 8! That is crazy. So we decided to add metformin to help. We also got the results of my NK cells and they are getting worse, not better :cry: The good news is that the intralipid therapy appear to be doing a great job of suppressing my NK cells, which is only $250 a month instead of $5000 for IVIg! So that is much more affordable! :happydance: They also said that they didn't need a day 3 blood draw and we could start with Lupron on day 21 of my cycle!!! I think AF will start in the next few days so we'll be able to start in 3-4 weeks!!! I do the long Lupron protocol so it will still be a while until ER, but at least we have a plan and it will start in the next month!! :wohoo:


----------



## Edamame

That all sounds great Ali! Back on track!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Anx, Great beta number :wohoo:

Ali, Thats great news about getting started in 3/4 weeks and that you have a plan in place :happydance:

Thanks for all your kind words :hugs: things just seem to be getting worse at the moment tho as my grandad passed away this morning :cry: I just keep thinking when am I going to get some good luck my way :shrug: Well here's hoping to this IVF being the one :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

So sorry for your loss sandy. Xxxxx

Ali great news on a start date. X


----------



## sekky

YAY Ali. I remember you being on some supplements (CCRM supplement regime hoping I got that right) and you are to take them for 90 days I think? Are going to stop the supplements or will you be down regging for longer? Is it 12 weeks already?

So sorry Sandy. RIP grandpa 

Anxious great numbers. So happy for you

Edamame i saw from your sign that you have your first US tomorrow. Hmmm exciting things, looking forward to it


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Turkey16

Sorry to hear this Sandy...


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Sandy.. don't sweat the BIL and GF's pregnancy, you will be pregnant solo too! Just think they'll be playmates!
> 
> Anxiously.. great beat!! YAY!!!
> 
> AFM.. had a chat with my FS today. He said he was surprised by my AMH being so high at 8.2! I asked him if he felt that my PCOS was coming back and he said that it didn't work that way you either have it or your don't. But my AMH went from 3 to 8! That is crazy. So we decided to add metformin to help. We also got the results of my NK cells and they are getting worse, not better :cry: The good news is that the intralipid therapy appear to be doing a great job of suppressing my NK cells, which is only $250 a month instead of $5000 for IVIg! So that is much more affordable! :happydance: They also said that they didn't need a day 3 blood draw and we could start with Lupron on day 21 of my cycle!!! I think AF will start in the next few days so we'll be able to start in 3-4 weeks!!! I do the long Lupron protocol so it will still be a while until ER, but at least we have a plan and it will start in the next month!! :wohoo:

So we'll be psuedo-cycling buddies??? I'll take it!!! WOOOOOT!!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. I hope things take an upswing for you here soon.

Ali, woohoo! 3-4 weeks will go quickly. Once the shots start it will really flyby!

Mo, do they monitor you more closely since you've had a miscarriage in the past? Just wondering if they take extra precautions. And yes symptoms come and go ALOT! 

Turkey, you will be starting soon too!!!!!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy so sorry about your grandfather...things will start looking up soon, hang in there!


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

Mo: yes, symptoms come and go, especially in the first several weeks.

Anx: big number!!!

Ali: so glad you will get started soon!


----------



## Anxiously

MoBaby said:


> Wow!! Congrats!!!! Yay!! That's a very strong number! How many follicles did you have?
> 
> Preggo girls did your symptoms seem to come and go? My BBs haven't seemed as sore today.

I had just one miracle follicle :) As for symptoms, I think it's pretty normal for them to come and go. I did have fatigue up to a few days before my bfp. Just last night, the fatigue came back again - I'm wondering if it was the HCG shot yesterday that caused it. AF-like cramps a few days before bfp as well, which had me convinced that the cycle was a bust. No sore bbs until yesterday as well (and that's only if I press on them). I'm gassy on and off as well.


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. sorry for your loss :cry: I know it is hard right now, but things will look up soon :hugs:

Sekky.. I'm sorry I missed you the other day I didn't realize you were cycling again so soon. You are right it hasn't been 90 days yet. I am just so anxious to get started. I just don't know what to do? They may put me on BCP then Lupron then start stims and that will mean that my actual cycle won't start for another 3-4 weeks after I start taking meds. So hopefully the timing will be closer to 3 months at that point. It's been 5 weeks already! I'm lying in bed (vacations rock) and I'm thinking AF is near, so once we have that date it will be easier to plan things out.


----------



## Edamame

Sandy, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Why does the re office do this to us lol! Make us wait for our beta then make us repeat it then make us wait again. It's way to stressful. I think they should do one beta and if good that be it and schedule for scan. I wish they would hurry up and call :)


----------



## sekky

alicatt said:


> Sandy.. sorry for your loss :cry: I know it is hard right now, but things will look up soon :hugs:
> 
> Sekky.. I'm sorry I missed you the other day I didn't realize you were cycling again so soon. You are right it hasn't been 90 days yet. I am just so anxious to get started. I just don't know what to do? They may put me on BCP then Lupron then start stims and that will mean that my actual cycle won't start for another 3-4 weeks after I start taking meds. So hopefully the timing will be closer to 3 months at that point. It's been 5 weeks already! I'm lying in bed (vacations rock) and I'm thinking AF is near, so once we have that date it will be easier to plan things out.

It's such a busy thread and easy to miss things. Glad you are enjoying your vacation.

Mo good luck with your beta. Waiting to hear the numbers and hoping they are where they ought to be. ( so you have one less thing to obsess/worry about)

Hello everyone:flower:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- glad you have a great plan

Sandy- sorry for your loss

Sekky- glad you are getting started

Edem- hope you are feeling well!!

Mo- I'm so excited! They need to call back soon. 

This thread moves fast. I try to stay up. Hope everyone is going great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Why does the re office do this to us lol! Make us wait for our beta then make us repeat it then make us wait again. It's way to stressful. I think they should do one beta and if good that be it and schedule for scan. I wish they would hurry up and call :)

Yes... Tell to hurry up!


----------



## MoBaby

Alight!! After much anticipation....

*2540*

Doubling time 25 hrs!! Us scheduled August 21 @ 8am 

:happydance:


----------



## ababy4us

MoBaby said:


> Alight!! After much anticipation....
> 
> *2540*
> 
> Doubling time 25 hrs!! Us scheduled August 21 @ 8am
> 
> :happydance:

I've been waiting!! HUGE congrats!! I can't wait to see how many are in there!


----------



## MoBaby

Alight!! After much anticipation....13dpt

*2540*

Doubling time 25 hrs!! Us scheduled August 21 @ 8am 

:happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- you def have two in there!!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Alight!! After much anticipation....
> 
> *2540*
> 
> Doubling time 25 hrs!! Us scheduled August 21 @ 8am
> 
> :happydance:

Holy crap, that's gotta be twins!!!

August 21? We can't wait that long!


----------



## MoBaby

Idk... Last time my beta was 379 10dpt and 2272 at 12dpt and it was one (or 11 and 13)... Can't believe I have to wait that long but baby should be nice and big by then :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omg 8/21!!! Tell them that won't work for me plz.


----------



## L4hope

Awesome beta Mo! I would have thought for sure you have twins cooking, but based on your last betas I guess one is possible. It will be exciting to find out!!! 

So on 8/24 how many weeks will you be? Can't they get you in at 6 weeks or do they like to be sure there will be no question about heartbeat? I guess I can see arguments for both ways.


----------



## MoBaby

8/21 I will be 7+5...I may call the ob and see if they want to see me sooner...Be a little sneaky! My RE likes to do them between 7-8 wks... I was 7+5 my mc so I am okay waiting a little longer.


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> Alight!! After much anticipation....13dpt
> 
> *2540*
> 
> Doubling time 25 hrs!! Us scheduled August 21 @ 8am
> 
> :happydance:

OMG :happydance: such a good number. :coffee: is it 8/21 yet?


----------



## Mells54

Mo, that is awesome. My doubling time was 40 hours and I have twins! it could be you do too!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Idk... Last time my beta was 379 10dpt and 2272 at 12dpt and it was one (or 11 and 13)... Can't believe I have to wait that long but baby should be nice and big by then :)

Seriously? I guess you're just an HCG machine ;)


----------



## MoBaby

I have super embryos lol :) 1 or 2 I don't care; just a healthy little one in 32-35 more wks :)


----------



## blessedlife

Yahoo Mo! That's wonderful. Huge congrats. :)


----------



## Turkey16

Fantabulous News Mo!!! This is it!!!! Hurray!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

What great news mo


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - I am thrilled for you!! Amazing news!!!


----------



## Edamame

Wonderful news, Mo! That is an amazing beta and seriously amazing doubling time! 8/21 is a while, but I bet it will fly.

Sweetness, I'm eh, thanks for asking. My fiscal year ended yesterday and once I got everything done I went home and I've been in bed since. Really having a hard time eating. Hubby got me those preggy pops and they do seem to help a ton- but only while I'm sucking on them. Trying not to complain too much since I've been wanting this for so long, and we've never gotten this far before. Just wish it wasn't *all day* sickness!!

You ladies that are much further along, what was your ms like? How long did it last?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Edam- I had terrible MS (all day). The docs put me on ensure to help with calories and vitamins etc. and they were pretty good. Maybe you can try that. And this for me is def the farthest I have made it. Praying everything going to go well. When my ms was bad I remember telling DH and saying "but I'm not complaining about it" lol I'm glad to feel that way!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dammit I want to be sick people!!


----------



## Edamame

~Brandy~ said:


> Dammit I want to be sick people!!

I will be reminding you that you said that in another week or so when the bathroom is your best friend! :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Edamame said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Dammit I want to be sick people!!
> 
> I will be reminding you that you said that in another week or so when the bathroom is your best friend! :haha:Click to expand...

Ok please do haha :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

Me too!! I had a little nausea today :)


----------



## Anxiously

Great beta Mo! My u/s is just 2 days before yours!


----------



## Mells54

I agree, that I don't want to complain...but this all day yucky feeling is getting to me. I did get some ensure and it helped today.


----------



## alicatt

Mo!!! :yipee: :happydance: that is an amazing rise, might just have 2in there!! Either way lets hope all is well and before you know it you'll be holding your LO!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Mo, amazing 2nd Beta looking forward to the u/s :happydance:

Have we got some u/s coming up? :happydance:

AFM, Start buserelin tomorrow which is great and can finally get this cycle underway. I'm off work after today for 2 weeks which is great and will hopefully pass the time nicely. Off to a cottage tomorrow for a week in the Yorkshire Dales (hoping this weather keeps up) to spend quality time with DH and family. Then a week relaxing round the house and having little day trips which I'm looking forward to. Obviously will have the funeral during that time but will be nice to be around family :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!

Sandy Yay for stating meds! Have a great trip!!


----------



## L4hope

So exciting to get started Sandy!! Hoping this is your cycle! A two week vacation sounds perfect. Will be good for your body too to have the rest and relaxation. :)


----------



## Em260

Mo - congrats on such a strong beta!! 

Sandy - yay for getting started! I'm glad you have some time off too. I'm really sorry to hear about your grandfather :hugs: 

Edamame - sorry you're having morning (all day) sickness. Mine lasted until about 10 weeks or so and I think the meds added to it because once I started tapering my dose of estrogen and PIO down it got a lot better.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am on pins and needles! I want this weekend to fly :) I have my ultrasound monday morning.... 72 hours I am on the countdown now.


----------



## Edamame

Well, we have one healthy bean! Heartbeat measured at 122.95bpm, and the sac and embryo measured at 6w2days. So happy!


----------



## MoBaby

That's fantastic!! I've been waiting for your update!!


----------



## Blue12

So happy for you edamame!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Wonderful news Edamame!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Edamame! fantabulous news!!!


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Had my last beta today 5644!!!! Now just the wait for the ultrasound!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Edam- yay I'm soooo excited!!!! Congrats!!

Blue-that's a GREAT number!!when is your ultrasound?


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations to Blue and Edamame! So happy for both of you!


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Edamame!!! Such an incredible turn of events!! You too Blue! What a great number!!! Congrats!!

As for me...still no ovulation. Sigh. Cycle day 17...is that insane? Gotta go back Monday for more bloodwork. We're getting dangerously close to an "embyro-transfer-on-the-first-day-of-school" scenario. Gulp.


----------



## Blue12

Turkey16 said:


> Great news Edamame!!! Such an incredible turn of events!! You too Blue! What a great number!!! Congrats!!
> 
> As for me...still no ovulation. Sigh. Cycle day 17...is that insane? Gotta go back Monday for more bloodwork. We're getting dangerously close to an "embyro-transfer-on-the-first-day-of-school" scenario. Gulp.

This last cycle I didn't ovulate until cd 21. I'm a teacher too turkey. That is stressful. But even if it is. It is your first priority. A teacher at my school last year missed the first two weeks due to an illness and te kids are 6 years old. And I missed a bunch with my dd being sick. They can replace you and the kids will be ok.


----------



## L4hope

Great Beta Blue!! 

Turkey I second what Blue says. The kids will survive for sure. Does your supervisor know what's going on? Once I was doing iuis and getting close to the point of ivf, I talked to my supervisor so she would be aware that I was going to be out for appts and the notice is short due to timing etc. she was completely understanding and I would hope yours would be too. If you know you can't say anything, you can't control when you get "sick". Do what you gotta do girl!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Eda thats so nice to be able to see it and rest easier :) 


Blue great numbers!! When is the ultrasound?


----------



## MoBaby

yay blue!! so many exciting things going on here!!


----------



## Blue12

Ultrasound is tues aug 13. They were wanting to book me Friday the 9th but we are away from today until the 12th so the 13th is the soonest I can go lol


----------



## Mells54

Edamame and Blue...Congrats!!!! :yipee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Ultrasound is tues aug 13. They were wanting to book me Friday the 9th but we are away from today until the 12th so the 13th is the soonest I can go lol

Oh you told me that! Forgot we have a scan the same day :)


----------



## Blue12

Yep Exocet you get your lucky sneak peek!!! Lol. 

So much excitement in here!


----------



## MoBaby

I may cheat at work next week; get a sneak peak also!! I can scan myself... Maybe Friday?? I wanna know what's going on in there!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. I don't usually ovulate until day 17-18. Did they look via US? They can usually gauge by the size of your dominant follicle when it will be. It will likely be around 20-24mm before ovulation. You can also use OPKs to see if you are getting close! I agree with the others, do what you need to do for you, and some male supervisors are quite understanding. My boss has been great, and he's a 25 yr old male. My co-worker is older and he confided in me that he and his wife did IVF twice the last time his wife was 45 and they used DE! So you just never know when a guy may be sympathetic either by kindness or because he's been through it himself!

Blue and Edamame.. congrats on your progress and I can't wait to hear of everyone's US's too!

AFM.. still no AF :cry: I feel like she may be on her way, I hope. I think I ovulated about 12-14 days ago. I've been thinking and I think I'm going to hold out an extra month and do the bcp to downreg like last time which means that I probably won't actually get to ER until early October. Better to do things right as opposed to rushing things.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- lol I do that every weekend with our portable ultrasound. I'm going to do another one tom morning. But next official scan is tues!! I had to wait 3 weeks!!


----------



## MoBaby

DH doesnt want me to BUT I want to see if there is one or two in there :) I know I won't see much but I just want to see the dot(s).


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> DH doesnt want me to BUT I want to see if there is one or two in there :) I know I won't see much but I just want to see the dot(s).

Haha love it... If I still worked in the medical field I would sneak in ultrasounds all the time :) It would be so addictive!


----------



## Anxiously

Edamame, so happy you got to see a strong heartbeat! 

Great beta blue! 

Ali hang in there. Are you using OPKs?

Sandy have a great vacay! How I wish I can book myself into a pretty cottage somewhere in the countryside of....somewhere! :)

:hi: to everyone else, weekend's here! Hope yours have started / will be starting beautifully!

AFM, got my beta#2 today about 64 hours after the first: 1,985 :icecream: That's actually an inflated number because I had the hcg shot 64 hours ago. But after some conservative calculation of the hcg half life, I think my true beta worked out to have doubled every 20hr. So I'm pretty happy with that.

I'm actually a little scared of my first u/s - 2 years ago around this time, I didn't get to see any heartbeat, and that ended in a D&C. So Aug 19 is going to be a mental obstacle for me! And DH will be moving to Middle East 2 days before the u/s, so I will have to either FaceTime him during the scan or record a video for him. :cry:

Oh, and no :sex: during 1st trimester! Bummer!


----------



## alicatt

Anxiously.. I only got some on my drive to Canada and the first few I did the week of the 22nd were tapering down so I think I ovulated on or around July 20th which means AF should show tomorrow, and that is how my body feels. I have moderate cramps. So I'm thinking my body is back on track. I hope!:thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Blue, L4 and Ali!!! I really needed some reassurance yesterday, but I'm feeling a lot better about things now. I did let my principal in on our IVF pursuits, and she could not have been more supportive. Problem is, she just retired!!! The new principal, despite being a man (HA!!), seems nice, and the good news is my former principal clued him in already! I had asked my old principal if she thought I should mention it to the new one considering the timing. She told me she'd get "a feel for him" and let me know if I should mention it. Well, when I asked her about it, she said she already told him! It was exactly what I'd hoped would happen. This way he knows, but I don't have to put either of us into an awkward situation without ever really having met, and he won't think I'm a slacker if I miss any days during the first week of school! I guess my only concern right now is what the heck sort of plans to leave a substitute teacher for the first day of 5th grade...HA!! Thanks again for the support! 

As for not ovulating, the doc says I'm close. These were my levels:

BLOOD LEVELS:

E2 Level: 219
HCG Level: <5(<1.0)
LH Level: 2.05
P4 Level: 0.220

Dr. Ali? Guru MoBaby? Any of you other brilliant gals? Ya think it'll happen by Monday? 

I spoke to the nurse at length yesterday, and the plan is as follows: Ovulate, a week later start Estrace. Estrace 'til AF starts (should be 7-10 days), start stim meds on cycle day 2, stim for 8-12 days, trigger on whichever day they determine, retrieval 2 days later, then transfer 5 days later. She and I counted the days using the "highball" method, for example if people usually stim for 8-12 days we counted 12, so as long as I've ovulated by this Monday, the transfer should go down on Sept. 6th or 7th. This would eliminate any first-day drama. Time will tell right? Either way I'm SO excited to get started!! Thanks again for all your help and support ladies!!!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Anxiously.. I only got some on my drive to Canada and the first few I did the week of the 22nd were tapering down so I think I ovulated on or around July 20th which means AF should show tomorrow, and that is how my body feels. I have moderate cramps. So I'm thinking my body is back on track. I hope!:thumbup:

I really hope this is the case Ali...it's such a relief to feel like your body is back to normal...and back in business!! HA!! I think your decision to wait until things are spot-on and ready to go is a good one. The waiting is awful as it ALWAYS is, but if it gives you a better chance, we all know its a no-brainer. It sucked SO, SO much when I got that thumbs down at my 1st hysteroscopy post-m/c, but when the same dr. raved about how great things looked during the 2nd one, I knew I had done the right thing. Great news about the cheaper treatment working better too!! Gotta love a bit of good news!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo and Sweetness: I'm so jealous of your ability to give yourselves an u/s. I could use a little reassurance. My expanding belly seems not to be getting bigger this week, my symptoms have decreased a lot, and I'm not feeling a lot. And I have to wait 3 more weeks for my next appointment!

I'm going to borrow a Doppler from a friend, but I have to wait 4 days for that. Waaaa!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey, sounds like you've got a great boss! That's one less source of stress for you. 

As for the blood levels, sorry I can't help much! I've only had my levels checked once and I don't understanding any of the numbers tbh. I've been relying on my faithful CBFM, which never fails to catch my ovulation (except for the 1st month when it was still "getting to know me"). 

Anyway, below were my levels from the last test, and I ovulated 10 days after:

LH: 9.19 U/L
E2: 486 pmol/L
Progesterone: 0.60 nmol/L


----------



## Anxiously

First, I heard there's an iPhone app that can catch the babe's heartbeat, and I remember seeing some threads from the pregnancy forums about this....


----------



## MoBaby

Anxious do you have any symptoms yet? Mine are just coming and going. None so far this am.

Turkey you are close to ovulating. Your e2 is over 200 so that follicle is maturing. I bet in 3 days you ovulate. My e2 was 279 day after lh surge (lh surge around 7pm; blood test at 8am) progesterone 1.7. Idk the rest. 

First I'm sure all is fine. You are at that point where pg symptoms decrease. I may get a Doppler; I'm worried it will cause me more stress though.


----------



## Anxiously

I had some cramping and light spotting earlier today, but they are all gone now. Think it's just the uterus expanding and bean burrowing in. Bbs are still ok. Fatigue's wearing off too. But oh, the constipation! Thank goodness I have Lactus!


----------



## Em260

Edamame - congrats!! So happy for you!!

Blue - great beta yay!!

Anxiously - congrats on your beta!!

Mo and Sweetness - you are so lucky you can scan yourselves!! I would be tempted to do it every day. 

Turkey - hopefully it won't be long now. I'm not good at interpreting the numbers but thankfully we have the other gurus and drs on here to do so :)


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, Anxiously. I'll look into that.

Mo: You're right; everything is probably fine, but omg, what if it's not? I resisted the Doppler when my friend offered it, but now, I really want it.

Oh, to be someone who got pregnant easily and never had a m/c and was able to just assume everything will be okay and be happy about it! We are starting to tell friends I'm pregnant and they ask, "have you read the books about the different birthing methods? Are you taking classes? Have you started decorating the nursery?".

And I'm like, no, we have spent the last 3 months worrying that this baby won't happen and will likely spend the next 3 months doing the same!


----------



## MoBaby

I've stupidly worried myself this am... I took a cb with conception indicator thinking I should get 3+ since my Hcg was over 2500 Thursday ad I got 2-3 1 wk ago... Today my Hcg should be around 5000+ and it said 2-3... But I read several other stories about when the levels are too high it confused the indicator so I'm trying not to worry. I wish I would start vomiting or something lol. I want every symptom in the book please!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. the others and your Dr are right! You are close, E2 is where it should be now you just have to wait for the LH surge, it needs to climb to 40 or more. P4 will slowly rise too, to be about 2 at ovulation. I bet you'll ovulate before Tuesday. Hopefully sooner. Get an OPK from CBE the smiley faced one. Then use it over the weekend, you'll know when you ovulate if it happens over the weekend so you can tell your FS.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I've stupidly worried myself this am... I took a cb with conception indicator thinking I should get 3+ since my Hcg was over 2500 Thursday ad I got 2-3 1 wk ago... Today my Hcg should be around 5000+ and it said 2-3... But I read several other stories about when the levels are too high it confused the indicator so I'm trying not to worry. I wish I would start vomiting or something lol. I want every symptom in the book please!

I tell you if it's not one thing it's another! So much to worry about! I think all is fine and you should just relax and stay positive. PMA! Don't you worry, before you know it you'll have MS! Count your blessings that you don't have it now!


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby when I googled about the cb digi I think I read that 3+ was like 8,000 or 10,000. And hcg over 1200 doubles slower and again even slower over 6,000. Your numbers are amazing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanfully even though I am a POAS addict I haven't felt the need to test... FX everything is ok on Monday though and I wont get the urge back!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: your betas were awesome. Everything is going well. I know it's hard not to worry, but you should be confident with those numbers.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- don't worry your betas are High!!!

Em- yes I scan myself once a week it is kinda nice. I did cheat and did two today cause the first one they were not moving so made me nervous. I ate and did another one 3-4 hours later. One baby on top was sucking it's thumb. Then the other baby was jumping. So made me feel better. I just can't measure them but they look good size. No to wait til tues


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I agree with the others. ont start worrying now...your betas were great.

Sweet, I'm so envious. I wish I knew someone close by that could do an "off the record" ultrasound for me!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey.. the others and your Dr are right! You are close, E2 is where it should be now you just have to wait for the LH surge, it needs to climb to 40 or more. P4 will slowly rise too, to be about 2 at ovulation. I bet you'll ovulate before Tuesday. Hopefully sooner. Get an OPK from CBE the smiley faced one. Then use it over the weekend, you'll know when you ovulate if it happens over the weekend so you can tell your FS.

Thanks Ali!!! I was at target and I was gonna grab a CBE OPK and then I saw it was $35!!! Yikes!!! How do you POAS addicts not go broke?!?!? LOL! Anyway, I remembered I had some leftover super simple, like "20 strips in a pack" ovulation predictors, so I used one of those about an hour ago (7:30pm) and it said no LH surge...DANG!!! Guess I'll try again tomorrow...cross your fingers for me!! Thanks again...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Turkey.. the others and your Dr are right! You are close, E2 is where it should be now you just have to wait for the LH surge, it needs to climb to 40 or more. P4 will slowly rise too, to be about 2 at ovulation. I bet you'll ovulate before Tuesday. Hopefully sooner. Get an OPK from CBE the smiley faced one. Then use it over the weekend, you'll know when you ovulate if it happens over the weekend so you can tell your FS.
> 
> Thanks Ali!!! I was at target and I was gonna grab a CBE OPK and then I saw it was $35!!! Yikes!!! How do you POAS addicts not go broke?!?!? LOL! Anyway, I remembered I had some leftover super simple, like "20 strips in a pack" ovulation predictors, so I used one of those about an hour ago (7:30pm) and it said no LH surge...DANG!!! Guess I'll try again tomorrow...cross your fingers for me!! Thanks again...Click to expand...

This entire pregnancy I haven't been able to get even a hint of a line on an OPK lol


Trust me I have tried the answer brand, the CBFM monitor, and the clear blue digital smileys NOTHING lol

I kept track of what I spent this cycle alone on testing its 273.14 POAS addiction can get expensive but I am ok with it if it gives me more peace of mind watching the lines get darker LOL 

Plus I write it off on taxes hehe.


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Turkey.. the others and your Dr are right! You are close, E2 is where it should be now you just have to wait for the LH surge, it needs to climb to 40 or more. P4 will slowly rise too, to be about 2 at ovulation. I bet you'll ovulate before Tuesday. Hopefully sooner. Get an OPK from CBE the smiley faced one. Then use it over the weekend, you'll know when you ovulate if it happens over the weekend so you can tell your FS.
> 
> Thanks Ali!!! I was at target and I was gonna grab a CBE OPK and then I saw it was $35!!! Yikes!!! How do you POAS addicts not go broke?!?!? LOL! Anyway, I remembered I had some leftover super simple, like "20 strips in a pack" ovulation predictors, so I used one of those about an hour ago (7:30pm) and it said no LH surge...DANG!!! Guess I'll try again tomorrow...cross your fingers for me!! Thanks again...Click to expand...
> 
> This entire pregnancy I haven't been able to get even a hint of a line on an OPK lol
> 
> 
> Trust me I have tried the answer brand, the CBFM monitor, and the clear blue digital smileys NOTHING lol
> 
> I kept track of what I spent this cycle alone on testing its 273.14 POAS addiction can get expensive but I am ok with it if it gives me more peace of mind watching the lines get darker LOL
> 
> Plus I write it off on taxes hehe.Click to expand...

OK...Sorry if I sound like an complete idiot, but why on earth would you want to use an ovulation predictor while you're pregnant?? I'm so confused!?!?:wacko:


----------



## Turkey16

That was my first emoji-thingie by the way!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> That was my first emoji-thingie by the way!

Haha some say opk's can be used as HPT but I have never believed it. So I figured since I was clearly pregnant I would put my theory to the test and I was right. Atleast for me. 

I over read, study, and over analyze everything


----------



## Turkey16

Don't we all!!! HA! Thanks for clearing that up!!


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> That was my first emoji-thingie by the way!
> 
> Haha some say opk's can be used as HPT but I have never believed it. So I figured since I was clearly pregnant I would put my theory to the test and I was right. Atleast for me.
> 
> I over read, study, and over analyze everythingClick to expand...

To clear things up, I read that the HCG molecule has the LH molecule as its base, but has extra stuff. So what? So, an OPK will be positive if it detects either LH or HCG, but a HPT will only show a positive if it detects the other stuff that is only included in HCG.

So, when TTC, a positive OPK doesn't mean you're pregnant, but it also doesn't mean you're not. But a negative one probably means you're not.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey, the CB digital OPK on Amazon is $28 for 20 sticks.


----------



## Anxiously

Think I have 10 more FRERs...if only I could share them with you ladies :)


----------



## alicatt

Turkey, I get the CBE at Walmart it's $27.97 for the 20 stick pack, they are much more sensitive than the cheapies. Also I've heard that you should use afternoon urine for the OPK. I hope you ovulate soon.

AFM.. no AF yet UGH.. I don't even feel like she's on her way anymore :shrug: In fact I felt my right ovary again! Like I'm ovulating :shrug: I'll do an OPK tomorrow and see what it says.


----------



## Anxiously

GL Ali! Sometimes our bodies may need additional time to jumpstart, especially after a bout of medications. If only we can have a period predictor kit (PPK?) that can give us like a 3 day forecast! That will be a POAS addict's dream :)


----------



## Mells54

Anxiously said:


> GL Ali! Sometimes our bodies may need additional time to jumpstart, especially after a bout of medications. If only we can have a period predictor kit (PPK?) that can give us like a 3 day forecast! That will be a POAS addict's dream :)

:haha:


----------



## sekky

Good Morning ladies


----------



## Anxiously

Gd morning Sekky, how are u :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just got back to work from my ultrasound and there is TWINS! They are both measuring the exact same size. We were able to see the sac and the yoke with the fetal poles making a tiny appearance. We thought we saw the heartbeats but she didn&#8217;t want to say 100% 

But all looks well!! We go back in a week :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Twins!!! Congrats!


----------



## Turkey16

BRANDY!!!! Awesome news!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sekky

Congrats Brandy!!!!


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations Brandy!!

Hang in there Ali, hope your system gets it together soon!


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Brandy!!!

Turkey: I've seen people selling their leftover strips and HPTs on eBay. Maybe that would be cheaper?


----------



## L4hope

Great news Brandy, congrats!!!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Brandy!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Still haven't ovulated. Arrggh! Cycle day 20. They want to see me for more bloodwork and a u/s on Wednesday. Thank goodness!!


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> Still haven't ovulated. Arrggh! Cycle day 20. They want to see me for more bloodwork and a u/s on Wednesday. Thank goodness!!

Sorry your body isn't cooperating. Hope your blood work shows what they want on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Introducing Baby Mo! Only 1 baby :) It was an abdominal ultrasound.. Measuring 5w2 days just like I should. Bright white spot is start of fetal pole! I am relieved now. 

https://i.imgur.com/bTMJaHdt.jpg


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> Introducing Baby Mo! Only 1 baby :) It was an abdominal ultrasound.. Measuring 5w2 days just like I should. Bright white spot is start of fetal pole! I am relieved now.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/bTMJaHdt.jpg

:happydance: yay. So thrilled for you. You just can't wait for anything, can you?:haha:


----------



## MoBaby

No I can't.. I have a lot of anxiety right now b/c of my history and since my symptoms are at bay (have none) I was worried so I asked to be scanned :) I'm a freak; I know!


----------



## Em260

Yay Mo!!! :happydance: I'm the same as you if I had the ability to have a scan early I wouldn't pass it up! I have zero patience and need lots of reassurance due to history of m/c. My symptoms would come and go too and I remember wishing I could just be nauseous all the time. Anyway, so happy for you!!!


----------



## Blue12

Wow mobaby. That's amazing!!!!! So exciting. Is there still a chance there is two since it is so early and hard to see? Why didn't tey do internal ultrasound do you know? That's ally clinic does.


----------



## MoBaby

It wasn't internal because it was done at work in the u/s dept. Since it wasn't an official u/s it was just a quickie. I had the best baby imaging tech do it lol. I guess there could be two since it was abdominal if one is hiding but I highly doubt it. When I go to my RE on the 21st I will have an internal scan.


----------



## Sweetness_87

That's awesome mo!!!


----------



## Mells54

Awesome Mo!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone its still sinking in that we have twins :) 

I already cant wait to meet the little ones haha. 

My husband is over the moon excited its so cute. He's named them bert and ernie for now lol.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats MO!!


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats Brandy and Mo!


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Still haven't ovulated. Arrggh! Cycle day 20. They want to see me for more bloodwork and a u/s on Wednesday. Thank goodness!!
> 
> Sorry your body isn't cooperating. Hope your blood work shows what they want on Wednesday :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Sekky!!!


----------



## Turkey16

MoBaby said:


> Introducing Baby Mo! Only 1 baby :) It was an abdominal ultrasound.. Measuring 5w2 days just like I should. Bright white spot is start of fetal pole! I am relieved now.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/bTMJaHdt.jpg

HURRAY!!!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## sekky

Sandy it's been a while. Hope you are ok?


----------



## alicatt

Brandy and Mo congrats!!!! Amazing news!! :happydance:
Mo you could still have identical twins in there!! Either way, sounds like you both are on your way!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you both!

Turkey.. I hope you ovulate soon! 

AFM.. I'm still waiting on AF but she is close, I can feel it coming. Can't wait for it to get here, how crazy is that?


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Ali!!! Glad they're finally doing an u/s with the bloodwork...ya know?? 

Hope AF shows...so bizarre to be clamoring for her, right???


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks Ali!!! Glad they're finally doing an u/s with the bloodwork...ya know??
> 
> Hope AF shows...so bizarre to be clamoring for her, right???

YES! I've been saying all along you need to do USs with the blood work for a full picture. LOL!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ali!!! Glad they're finally doing an u/s with the bloodwork...ya know??
> 
> Hope AF shows...so bizarre to be clamoring for her, right???
> 
> YES! I've been saying all along you need to do USs with the blood work for a full picture. LOL!Click to expand...

I know you have!!! Glad my doc finally caught up with Dr. Alicatt!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ali!!! Glad they're finally doing an u/s with the bloodwork...ya know??
> 
> Hope AF shows...so bizarre to be clamoring for her, right???
> 
> YES! I've been saying all along you need to do USs with the blood work for a full picture. LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I know you have!!! Glad my doc finally caught up with Dr. Alicatt!!!!Click to expand...

you know I'm not actually a Dr! I just play one on TV! :haha:


----------



## Turkey16

So my cheapie OPK strip at least has a second line today. It's not as dark as the control line, but at least there's a line. Does that mean anything??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> So my cheapie OPK strip at least has a second line today. It's not as dark as the control line, but at least there's a line. Does that mean anything??

That is a good sign that it's getting darker!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I usually have a faint line then a little darker pm then the next day positive.


----------



## Turkey16

Oh lord, that would be grand! Tomorrow is my appt! Please guru...from your lips to the RE's report!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Oh lord, that would be grand! Tomorrow is my appt! Please guru...from your lips to the RE's report!!!!

I'm sure they'll see your LH surge tomorrow and your P4 rising! Yay!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Good luck turkey hope all turns out great!


----------



## L4hope

Hope you get good news today turkey!


----------



## Em260

Turkey - good luck today! 

Ali - hope AF shows her face soon! 

Sandy - how is everything going? Haven't seen an update from you.


----------



## L4hope

I think Sandy is on vacation for a couple weeks. Either she doesn't have Internet access or is too busy having fun and relaxing to get on the computer. Hope you're having a great time Sandy!! :)


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Mo! Such great news!

Turkey, hope things go well today.

I've barely been on the computer, basically been in bed or throwing up in the toilet the last week. Got some zofran yesterday which seems to be helping...


----------



## MoBaby

I wish I was sick lol..Okay maybe not throwing up but at least naseous or something :) I hope you feel better soon and the meds help.


----------



## Turkey16

Good news gals...I FINALLY ovulated!! Had an ultrasound this morning where the nurse measured a 29 mm follie! Yowzers! She saw it, but also saw what she called "free standing fluid" and she said that's often a sign of ovulation. So when I got my email from the office later in the afternoon, it's usually very formal with directions as to what to do next, it said "Heather! You've Ovulated!"...it cracked me up! They were as tired of taking my blood, as I was of giving it to them!! So I start estrace a week from today. Looks like the first week of school may have some interruptions, but what can ya do?? I'm not going to let it stress me out...thanks for all the support!!! xoxo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Good news gals...I FINALLY ovulated!! Had an ultrasound this morning where the nurse measured a 29 mm follie! Yowzers! She saw it, but also saw what she called "free standing fluid" and she said that's often a sign of ovulation. So when I got my email from the office later in the afternoon, it's usually very formal with directions as to what to do next, it said "Heather! You've Ovulated!"...it cracked me up! They were as tired of taking my blood, as I was of giving it to them!! So I start estrace a week from today. Looks like the first week of school may have some interruptions, but what can ya do?? I'm not going to let it stress me out...thanks for all the support!!! xoxo

Woot! Congratulations!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Good news gals...I FINALLY ovulated!! Had an ultrasound this morning where the nurse measured a 29 mm follie! Yowzers! She saw it, but also saw what she called "free standing fluid" and she said that's often a sign of ovulation. So when I got my email from the office later in the afternoon, it's usually very formal with directions as to what to do next, it said "Heather! You've Ovulated!"...it cracked me up! They were as tired of taking my blood, as I was of giving it to them!! So I start estrace a week from today. Looks like the first week of school may have some interruptions, but what can ya do?? I'm not going to let it stress me out...thanks for all the support!!! xoxo

Yippee! So your cycle begins!!! :happydance:

AFM.. Still no AF :cry: but I really do feel like she is close. Just hurry up and put me out of this misery.. :growlmad:


----------



## Mells54

Turkey! Yeah! Let this cycle begin!!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Ali sorry to hear about the long wait for af. It always seems so unfair to wait for af. I hope she's either there very soon or surprises you with a 9 month vacation! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay turkey!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Turkey!!! Great news! :thumbup:

Edamame so sorry you are so sick. I hope the meds kick in and help you function. :hugs:

Ali, fingers crossed that biatch AF shows herself ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Turkey - yay great news!! Good idea not to stress about the first week of school :thumbup:

Ali - I hope AF shows up soon! 

Edamame - ugh sorry you're so sick :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Still no AF! UGH! I have been feeling horrible for days now. So frustrating!
I hope she comes soon. 
Good news is I'm staying at my parents for another 2 weeks! YAY!


----------



## Turkey16

alicatt said:


> Still no AF! UGH! I have been feeling horrible for days now. So frustrating!
> I hope she comes soon.
> Good news is I'm staying at my parents for another 2 weeks! YAY!

ARRRGGGHHHH!!! So annoying!!! Sorry to hear this Alicatt!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Turkey! So glad you can finally get this show on the road! Edamame, sorry you're feeling sick but in a weird way, it's quite an reassurance isn't it? :) Ali, hoping that AF shows up soon!

Hi everyone else! How are you all doing?


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Hi Turkey! So glad you can finally get this show on the road! Edamame, sorry you're feeling sick but in a weird way, it's quite an reassurance isn't it? :) Ali, hoping that AF shows up soon!
> 
> Hi everyone else! How are you all doing?

Hi Anxiously!!! Thanks!! How are you doing?? Feeling ok?? What's on your schedule scan-wise etc???


----------



## Anxiously

I'm doing well thanks! First u/s is 8/19, but DH will be leaving for his 3-yr post in Qatar 2 days before, so I'm going to an emotional roller coaster :(


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> I'm doing well thanks! First u/s is 8/19, but DH will be leaving for his 3-yr post in Qatar 2 days before, so I'm going to an emotional roller coaster :(

Oh dear...that's gotta be hard. How difficult is it to communicate with him while he's there? Can he skype?? Will he be able to come home much??


----------



## sekky

Anxiously said:


> I'm doing well thanks! First u/s is 8/19, but DH will be leaving for his 3-yr post in Qatar 2 days before, so I'm going to an emotional roller coaster :(

Oh sorry:hugs: hope you are able to deal with all the emotions

Ali got AF yet?

Turkey so glad you have this show on the way. Are you doing a fresh cycle? :dohh:sorry I get things mixed up all the time.

AFM day 9 of BCP next appointment is the 15th

Brandy have you had your official scan? Can't remember reading an update on it

Mo looking forward to your next peep:winkwink: hoping you see a strong heartbeat then

L4hope, sweetness, first, babies, lotus, babyd Em, and Sandy hope you are all doing great:flower:

Hope everyone is having a restful weekend


----------



## MoBaby

i actually cheated friday..5w6d...saw the little flicker!! its my avatar pic for now :) yay! measured perfectly also!


----------



## ~Brandy~

sekky said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing well thanks! First u/s is 8/19, but DH will be leaving for his 3-yr post in Qatar 2 days before, so I'm going to an emotional roller coaster :(
> 
> Oh sorry:hugs: hope you are able to deal with all the emotions
> 
> Ali got AF yet?
> 
> Turkey so glad you have this show on the way. Are you doing a fresh cycle? :dohh:sorry I get things mixed up all the time.
> 
> AFM day 9 of BCP next appointment is the 15th
> 
> Brandy have you had your official scan? Can't remember reading an update on it
> 
> Mo looking forward to your next peep:winkwink: hoping you see a strong heartbeat then
> 
> L4hope, sweetness, first, babies, lotus, babyd Em, and Sandy hope you are all doing great:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a restful weekendClick to expand...

I had a scan at 5w6d and found we had the twins. The sacs, yoke, fetal poles all measured perfect. They believe they saw the hearts flicker but they wanted to wait another week for the accurate reading. We have a followup scan on Tuesday. I am a nervous mess. I dont think I have any reason at this point to be worried... knock on wood.. but I still am. I havent had any cramps or bleeding to alarm me... but my lack of pregnancy symptoms keeps haunting my thoughts.


----------



## Anxiously

Mo it's fantastic that you could see the hb even before 6w! This little one is going to be a strong baby!

Brandy, stay positive! I have friends who had no/little pregnancy symptoms too and they went on to deliver healthy babies!


----------



## sekky

That's great Mo. This little one will stick for 35ish more weeks.

Brandy I think your are in a good place too. So darling worry less ( very difficult not to worry at all)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing well thanks! First u/s is 8/19, but DH will be leaving for his 3-yr post in Qatar 2 days before, so I'm going to an emotional roller coaster :(
> 
> Oh sorry:hugs: hope you are able to deal with all the emotions
> 
> Ali got AF yet?
> 
> Turkey so glad you have this show on the way. Are you doing a fresh cycle? :dohh:sorry I get things mixed up all the time.
> 
> AFM day 9 of BCP next appointment is the 15th
> 
> Brandy have you had your official scan? Can't remember reading an update on it
> 
> Mo looking forward to your next peep:winkwink: hoping you see a strong heartbeat then
> 
> L4hope, sweetness, first, babies, lotus, babyd Em, and Sandy hope you are all doing great:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a restful weekendClick to expand...
> 
> I had a scan at 5w6d and found we had the twins. The sacs, yoke, fetal poles all measured perfect. They believe they saw the hearts flicker but they wanted to wait another week for the accurate reading. We have a followup scan on Tuesday. I am a nervous mess. I dont think I have any reason at this point to be worried... knock on wood.. but I still am. I havent had any cramps or bleeding to alarm me... but my lack of pregnancy symptoms keeps haunting my thoughts.Click to expand...

Brandy, at about 7 weeks for me I didn't have any symptoms and started to spot. I thought for sure it was over. But by the end of 7 weeks, and all of week 8...I've not felt well at all. So hang in there, the symptoms will be here before you know it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing well thanks! First u/s is 8/19, but DH will be leaving for his 3-yr post in Qatar 2 days before, so I'm going to an emotional roller coaster :(
> 
> Oh sorry:hugs: hope you are able to deal with all the emotions
> 
> Ali got AF yet?
> 
> Turkey so glad you have this show on the way. Are you doing a fresh cycle? :dohh:sorry I get things mixed up all the time.
> 
> AFM day 9 of BCP next appointment is the 15th
> 
> Brandy have you had your official scan? Can't remember reading an update on it
> 
> Mo looking forward to your next peep:winkwink: hoping you see a strong heartbeat then
> 
> L4hope, sweetness, first, babies, lotus, babyd Em, and Sandy hope you are all doing great:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a restful weekendClick to expand...
> 
> I had a scan at 5w6d and found we had the twins. The sacs, yoke, fetal poles all measured perfect. They believe they saw the hearts flicker but they wanted to wait another week for the accurate reading. We have a followup scan on Tuesday. I am a nervous mess. I dont think I have any reason at this point to be worried... knock on wood.. but I still am. I havent had any cramps or bleeding to alarm me... but my lack of pregnancy symptoms keeps haunting my thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, at about 7 weeks for me I didn't have any symptoms and started to spot. I thought for sure it was over. But by the end of 7 weeks, and all of week 8...I've not felt well at all. So hang in there, the symptoms will be here before you know it.Click to expand...

Wow you're 9 weeks already tomorrow I just saw  Yay!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well :hugs: Looks like i've got loads to catch up on!!!!

Sorry I've been MIA been out in the yorkshire dales where i got no signal what so ever. Had a great week relaxing and enjoying so alone time with DH and some family. Well I started buserelin a week ago and all is going well no side effects at all at the mo (touch wood). Can't believe its already been a week time is flying by hopefully it will continue, got another week off work so more rest and relaxation which is great. :happydance:

From what i've seen briefly here goes some personals 

Mo, How sneaky on getting the u/s but great news on hearing the flutter love you pic! :happydance:

Ali, Hope AF shows soon :hugs:

Turkey, great news on ovulating so what is the next step dates etc. sorry if you have already posted this :hugs:

Brandy, great news on the twins try to relax these are keepers :hugs:

Sekky, great to hear you are underway with your cycle, look forward to hearing your update on 15th :happydance:

Anx, hope you are holding up with all your emotions sounds like you are going through it all. You are definitely a strong women and we are all hear for you :hugs:

Mells, 9 weeks already I can't believe it How you doing?

L4, You are nearly 30 weeks how you doing?

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well sorry for not doing personals for everyone just hope all your pregnant ladies are doing well and all those who are still proceeding with IVF are staying strong :hugs: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :hugs: Looks like i've got loads to catch up on!!!!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA been out in the yorkshire dales where i got no signal what so ever. Had a great week relaxing and enjoying so alone time with DH and some family. Well I started buserelin a week ago and all is going well no side effects at all at the mo (touch wood). Can't believe its already been a week time is flying by hopefully it will continue, got another week off work so more rest and relaxation which is great. :happydance:
> 
> From what i've seen briefly here goes some personals
> 
> Mo, How sneaky on getting the u/s but great news on hearing the flutter love you pic! :happydance:
> 
> Ali, Hope AF shows soon :hugs:
> 
> Turkey, great news on ovulating so what is the next step dates etc. sorry if you have already posted this :hugs:
> 
> Brandy, great news on the twins try to relax these are keepers :hugs:
> 
> Sekky, great to hear you are underway with your cycle, look forward to hearing your update on 15th :happydance:
> 
> Anx, hope you are holding up with all your emotions sounds like you are going through it all. You are definitely a strong women and we are all hear for you :hugs:
> 
> Mells, 9 weeks already I can't believe it How you doing?
> 
> L4, You are nearly 30 weeks how you doing?
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well sorry for not doing personals for everyone just hope all your pregnant ladies are doing well and all those who are still proceeding with IVF are staying strong :hugs: xx


Welcome back Sandy!!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, yeah I know! I just want to be out of the first tri so I can really enjoy it.

Sandy, I'm doing well. Been feeling good enough to start exercising again...mainly just walking. My misnamed "morning sickness" really hits in the late afternoon, but as long as I have something in my stomach I feel pretty well.

I'm excited that DH should be home soon!


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, glad to hear you doing well and starting to exercise again and great news DH is home soon. How long will he be home for? :hugs: 

Thanks for the welcome back brandy feels like I've been away ages with all the updates xx


----------



## alicatt

Hi Sandy.. welcome back! Glad you've had a great week off and get another one! I have been a little MIA myself. I've Vernon vacation, I go back to work tomorrow, but from Canada (remotely) so at least I can still enjoy the weather and I have some parties and friends to see yet! I'm worried about the weather in FL though I hear that the Atlantic is starting to heat up and hurricanes will probably start forming in the next 10-14 days. Just in time for me to drive into it! So we'll see, at this rate I might be here until Labor Day!! :haha:

Still no AF :witch: really is a witch! I barely feel like it's coming anymore. So now I don't know what to do. It's been 6-7 weeks since the D&C!!! :grr:


----------



## MoBaby

Ali it took 8 weeks for af to show after my first d&c. It can take a while. Sorry it's being a pain :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali it took 8 weeks for af to show after my first d&c. It can take a while. Sorry it's being a pain :(

Thank you Mo! I was starting to think something was wrong! Whew! That will work out perfectly as it will be 8 weeks when I head home and I'll hopefully be able to do my day 3 bloods (hard to get those done in Canada).


----------



## Mells54

Sandy83 said:


> Mells, glad to hear you doing well and starting to exercise again and great news DH is home soon. How long will he be home for? :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome back brandy feels like I've been away ages with all the updates xx

Sandy, he is coming home to stay. At least for now. :thumbup: we don't think he will be going anywhere for some time.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hope everyone is doing well! Redoing our house paint windows trim carpet and my wifi is not hooked up so have to use my phone. Much harder to keep up that way

Will be paying closer attention this week


----------



## sekky

Thanks sweetness for checking in. I am doing great as I guess everyone else is.

Things have slowed down here this past week. Sure hope everyone is ok. Hope all you first trimester ladies are progressing nicely including the twin mamas.

Mell good that DH will be here soon and staying. Someone to pamper you

Ali AF arrived yet?

AFM down reg to start on Thursday. Guess things should pretty move faster from there


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Thanks sweetness for checking in. I am doing great as I guess everyone else is.
> 
> Things have slowed down here this past week. Sure hope everyone is ok. Hope all you first trimester ladies are progressing nicely including the twin mamas.
> 
> Mell good that DH will be here soon and staying. Someone to pamper you
> 
> Ali AF arrived yet?
> 
> AFM down reg to start on Thursday. Guess things should pretty move faster from there

Exciting stuff Sekky!!! I start estrace tomorrow, so we may just be cycle buddies!!! All my meds just arrived...WOW! Only new one for me is ganirelex...anybody have any tips or tricks?? We won't have a nurse consult this time around, so I'm not sure what to expect!!

Ali...AF here yet?? Took me just short of six weeks...not sure where you are at, but I know from googling the heck out of the topic, that its totally normal for it to take awhile...normal, but ANNOYING!!

Hope everybody else is doing well...it's been kinda quiet around here.


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Can't believe it. Just had my scan. It's twins. Shocked.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay blue!! Congrats!!! Your betas were high enough :) yay!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats blue that's exciting!


----------



## Turkey16

Oh my goodness!!! Congrats Blue!!! It is twin central over here!!!


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Blue!


----------



## sekky

Congrats blue. That's a pleasant surprise. Hoping its my turn with this cycle


----------



## ~Brandy~

sekky said:


> Congrats blue. That's a pleasant surprise. Hoping its my turn with this cycle

You're next


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Blue...is it sinking in yet? Are you nervous about having twins?


----------



## Blue12

I am pretty nervous because it makes things pretty different. It takes us from one child to three children and I think dd may still benefit from a stroller so that removes the option of getting a double stroller. Also I worry about bf two babies and the amount of time to bond and sleep. I'm getting way ahead of myself lol 

On the otherhand I'm feeling so lucky to even be pregnant so it's a mess of emotions.


----------



## sekky

~Brandy~ said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Congrats blue. That's a pleasant surprise. Hoping its my turn with this cycle
> 
> You're nextClick to expand...

Brandy I so much hope you are right


----------



## sekky

Blue12 said:


> I am pretty nervous because it makes things pretty different. It takes us from one child to three children and I think dd may still benefit from a stroller so that removes the option of getting a double stroller. Also I worry about bf two babies and the amount of time to bond and sleep. I'm getting way ahead of myself lol
> 
> On the otherhand I'm feeling so lucky to even be pregnant so it's a mess of emotions.

Oh no to worry, you will cross the bridge when you get there. I know a lot of twin mamas coping well


----------



## Mells54

Blue...yeah for twins! Don't worry I'm just as freaked about going from none to two! At least you've had some practice!!!! :haha:

Sekky, good luck this cycle.

Turkey, I did Ganarelix and I liked it bc no mixing. The syringes were pre-filled.


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Blue...yeah for twins! Don't worry I'm just as freaked about going from none to two! At least you've had some practice!!!! :haha:
> 
> Sekky, good luck this cycle.
> 
> Turkey, I did Ganarelix and I liked it bc no mixing. The syringes were pre-filled.

Mells you rock!! That didn't even occur to me...easy peasy then. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey16 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Blue...yeah for twins! Don't worry I'm just as freaked about going from none to two! At least you've had some practice!!!! :haha:
> 
> Sekky, good luck this cycle.
> 
> Turkey, I did Ganarelix and I liked it bc no mixing. The syringes were pre-filled.
> 
> Mells you rock!! That didn't even occur to me...easy peasy then. Thanks!!!Click to expand...

And you take it far fewer days than Lupron. You won't start it until you are already stimming a little bit!


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Blue...yeah for twins! Don't worry I'm just as freaked about going from none to two! At least you've had some practice!!!! :haha:
> 
> Sekky, good luck this cycle.
> 
> Turkey, I did Ganarelix and I liked it bc no mixing. The syringes were pre-filled.
> 
> Mells you rock!! That didn't even occur to me...easy peasy then. Thanks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> And you take it far fewer days than Lupron. You won't start it until you are already stimming a little bit!Click to expand...

I guess I'll have to call for specifics. I think last time I started Lupron for one day, then added 4 amps of menopur and 300 gonal-f. This time there's no Lupron and I add ganirelix, and only 2 amps of menopur and 450 of gonal-f. Hmmmm...


----------



## Em260

Blue - congrats!! Wow it really is twin central on this thread!! I've seen some double strollers with those standing platforms on the end for an older child. I think they're called sit and stand? Maybe that will work for DD since she'll be a little older by the time your twins are here. 

Turkey - that shot stung a little more for me so I would inject slowly and it didn't hurt as much.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Blue...yeah for twins! Don't worry I'm just as freaked about going from none to two! At least you've had some practice!!!! :haha:
> 
> Sekky, good luck this cycle.
> 
> Turkey, I did Ganarelix and I liked it bc no mixing. The syringes were pre-filled.
> 
> Mells you rock!! That didn't even occur to me...easy peasy then. Thanks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> And you take it far fewer days than Lupron. You won't start it until you are already stimming a little bit!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'll have to call for specifics. I think last time I started Lupron for one day, then added 4 amps of menopur and 300 gonal-f. This time there's no Lupron and I add ganirelix, and only 2 amps of menopur and 450 of gonal-f. Hmmmm...Click to expand...

I did the ganirelix my first IVF cycle.. be careful of the prefilled syringes, the needles weren't really sharp, and I had to literally stab myself with them. Maybe I was doing something wrong? Anyway, make sure you turn the pointy part the right way so you don't have to stab yourself like I did. :haha:

AFM - NO AF.. Mo pointed out that it could take 2 months, and I'm almost 7 weeks now. I keep meaning to try a OPK to see what it says. I think perhaps I didn't ovulate when I should have, but might be now? I don't really know. I haven't had AF since March I think! LOL! :dohh:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations blue, thats great news :hugs:

Ali, hope af shows next week :hugs:

Turkey & sekky, any idea when retrieval or transfer will be? 

AFM, only 13 days til stims hope the time passes quickly! Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so realived. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
> Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d
> 
> 
> I have never been so realived. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:

Excellent news Brandy!! :wohoo: :headspin:


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I commented in the other thread, but just wanted to say how excited I am for you. It's nice having another twin mommy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I commented in the other thread, but just wanted to say how excited I am for you. It's nice having another twin mommy!

haha I know it's hard to keep track of which thread is which sometimes!


Just fyi I asked the doctor what the game plan is for me. I was told they wont put me in the high risk just yet :happydance: But the good news is that they will be doing ultrasounds ALOT. I already have the next 2 scheduled... one in 3 weeks and one in 5 weeks.


----------



## Anxiously

Wow congrats blue! How many twin mamas does this thread have now? 4? I'm losing count!

Brandy, yay for the healthy hbs!

Turkey, ganirelix definitely stung more than gonal-f for me. I prefer to stick it in quickly though (but don't just jab it in) as it stings more when I did it slowly. I tried to divert the sting by grabbing a lump of tummy fat with a firm pinch, and then inject into the middle of it. But it's great that its prefilled, I have to mix my hcg shots myself now and its always such a mess!

Hi Mo how have u been? When's next scan?

Hey Sandy, Sep is not far away now! Sekky, this will be the cycle for everyone!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## ~Brandy~

For twins there is 

Brandy
Mells
Blue
Sweet

Did I miss someone?


----------



## sekky

Congrats Brandy on the heart beats.

How is everyone doing? Down reg for me tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

sekky said:


> Congrats Brandy on the heart beats.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Down reg for me tomorrow:happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky- yay on getting started. I'm doing great just waiting for next ultrasound :)


----------



## sekky

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sekky- yay on getting started. I'm doing great just waiting for next ultrasound :)

Thanks. You need a ticker so we keep track with your progress:haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky I have tried several times and can't figure it out. Frustrates me. I get the code and everything but it won't let me copy it. 

I'm 15+5 today


----------



## sekky

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sekky I have tried several times and can't figure it out. Frustrates me. I get the code and everything but it won't let me copy it.
> 
> I'm 15+5 today

:haha: just copy and paste the code in your signature. No addition and on its own. Also make sure the code you have is for forum signature and not otherwise


----------



## Sandy83

Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in to see how everyone is doing. On my phone so can't do personals but just wondering if we have any up and coming dates for either scans, appointments etc? Thinking of everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Sandy, I had my scan the other day and all was good with both the twinnies. Nothing else knew here for me! In this world thats a good thing though. Just ticking down the days till my next ultrasound... 19 to go hah.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Mells54

Hi sandy! I hope your doing well. I have my next scan on Wednesday. Hoping I will be released to my OB!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi sandy! I hope your doing well. I have my next scan on Wednesday. Hoping I will be released to my OB!

Oh I want to see a pic of your next scan if you dont mind Mells :) I have another scan in 19 days and one 2 weeks after that so I am excited to see the progression of our beans!


----------



## Anxiously

My first scan is on Monday and I'm really nervous about it! Please please let me see the hb...


----------



## MoBaby

how are you feeling anxiously?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxiously said:


> My first scan is on Monday and I'm really nervous about it! Please please let me see the hb...

I cant keep track without tickers :( How far along are you? I am sure you will get to hear the HB :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I will certainly post it. I think it should be a good one since I'll be 10 weeks.

AFM, just spent the last 20 minutes in the closet with my dog. Bad storms with funnel clouds spotted. The tornando sirens were going off. Crazy scary!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I will certainly post it. I think it should be a good one since I'll be 10 weeks.
> 
> AFM, just spent the last 20 minutes in the closet with my dog. Bad storms with funnel clouds spotted. The tornando sirens were going off. Crazy scary!

Oh my!! I so dont miss living in the south ;) Originally from Mississippi where that was common.


In Oregon totally unheard of haha. No one would even know what the sound was if they heard a siren...

Glad you're ok.


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I will certainly post it. I think it should be a good one since I'll be 10 weeks.
> 
> AFM, just spent the last 20 minutes in the closet with my dog. Bad storms with funnel clouds spotted. The tornando sirens were going off. Crazy scary!

Yikes Mells!! Sounds scary!!! Are you ok??

On another scary note, I started my oral estrace yesterday and holy Mackeral I thought I was gonna die!! I wasn't worried in the least as I've taken estrace before, just in the slightly less dignified manner if you know what I mean!! Anyway I woke up with a cold sore (grrr!!) so i called my pharmacist and my RE to see if it was ok to take the valacyclovir I take for cold sores. Both told me it was no problem, so I took my estrace pill and my two giant valacyclovir horse pills...within an hour I felt nauseous and had a brutal "scalp" ache..like how it feels when you wear your hair up in a ponytail for too long. It was awful. I felt foggy, and just "off" all day. My scalp continued to throb, and when I went to bed I had cotton mouth, and heart palpitations!!! I could hear what sounded like pounding...at first i thought my dog had snuck into bed and was having some kind of herky-jerky nightmare. Not so much!! It was insane!! Super scary!! Honest to God, the only side effect I felt on my first IVF was low-grade nausea from the birth control pill!! The heart palpitations really scared the hell out if me, so I called my RE and asked if I could switch to taking the estrace vaginally and thankfully the said sure! Today??? No side effects! Not a one! Crazy right?? Has anything like this ever happened to any of you gals??

Also does anyone know what the rules are as far as vaginal estrace and DTD?? Couldn't find much on google!!:blush:


----------



## Sandy83

Brandy, great news that the scan went well. Look forward to seeing the update in a couple of weeks. 

Mells, hope the storms have passed sounds scary!!! Look forward to hearing about your scan next week

Turkey, oh my god that sounds scary glad you were able to change. As for DTD while on vaginal estrace I don't think I've heard that you can't but then I could be wrong. I would ring and ask if you are concerned

Mo, how you doing?

AFM , nothing much to report back to work next week! Still down regging got acupuncture session on Tuesday so looking forward to that xx


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Mo, I'm battling with nausea this entire week. And waking up in the middle of the night because my stomach was growling! 

Brandy, yes keeping FX'd real hard! I'm 6w4d today. DH decided to tell my parents last night because he didn't want me to do this alone. 

Turkey your reactions were scary! I'm glad they went away. Did you use a different brand of estrace this time?

Sandy, not sure about you but 1st week of work after vacay is usually very depressing for me! How long more for down reg?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi I'm doing okay.. Worried about my scan. My symptoms were gone yesterday so I was scared but by end of night I felt bad and now this morning not feeling so great so I guess it was a short break :) can't wait until Wednesday! 7 wks tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, yeah not looking forward to next week but on the positive I'm back to work for 3 weeks then I'm taking 2 weeks off from ec as always went straight back to work so thought this time I would take extra time off. Will be down regging for 3 weeks and stimming for 2 weeks. 

What was dh parents reaction like? 

Mo, can't believe you're 7 weeks already that's great looking forward to hearing about your scan xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy83 said:


> Anx, yeah not looking forward to next week but on the positive I'm back to work for 3 weeks then I'm taking 2 weeks off from ec as always went straight back to work so thought this time I would take extra time off. Will be down regging for 3 weeks and stimming for 2 weeks.
> 
> What was dh parents reaction like?
> 
> Mo, can't believe you're 7 weeks already that's great looking forward to hearing about your scan xx

Hopefully time just flies by can't wait to see your bfp


----------



## Anxiously

It was actually rather funny when DH was TRYING to tell my parents. He said "I'm going to need your help to take care of my wife for me for the next 8 months or so" and my dad went "you mean the next 3 YEARS while you're posted overseas" and DH went "err...no, just some extra care for the next 8 months..." and my dad went "I don't get it, why only 8 months when you'll be gone for 3 YEARS??". My brother got the eureka moment and offered his congrats. But my parents still did not get it!

I decided to be kind and said "Dad, he's trying to give you a VERY BIG HINT about something...". I think it took them a full 5 minutes to realize what we're saying.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I think that's a great idea to take time off for EC. Hope the first week back at work goes well and it's always nice to know you have a little time off coming up right away. 

Mells - hope everything is ok and the storm passed without too much damage! 

Turkey - yikes that reaction doesn't sound good at all. I'm glad you figured out another way to take the estrace.

Anxiously - that's so cute your Dad didn't get it at first :)

AFM - anatomy scan next Tuesday


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies, glad to see so many upcoming appointments.

Sandy hope you will have a good first week at work. Not so long to start stimming yay



Mo you can't even handle a little break. Lol. Glad your symptoms are back and keeping everything crossed for the 21st

Mell and Anxious looking forward to your scans too. Sorry anxious about your nausea and that's a cute way to reveal the big news

Em good luck at the anatomy scan. Hoping everything will be as it should.

Brandy glad your mind is at peace now and you can enjoy being pregnant.

Sweetness howdy?

Turkey sorry about your scary experience. I don't even know what DTD is so I can't comment. (Sorry am of no help) 

Lotus if you still check in here, how are you doing?

AFM - down reg day 2 next appointment September 5 to start stimm. FS added an anti biotic and vitamin to the fertil aid am currently on. Hoping this go is all it takes


----------



## L4hope

Turkey glad you got your meds changed..that had to be scary. DTD should be just fine unless your doc tells you otherwise. 

Sandy taking time off after retrieval and transfer is great if you can do it! It won't be long now!!! Oh and DTD stands for doing the deed aka sex. ;)

Mo thankfully your scan is almost here to help calm your nerves. 

Anxious, very cute it took your parents a few to catch on! Bet they're excited for you and dh!!

Mells hopefully you're out of the closet with your dogs and no damage from the storms. 

Em so exciting to have your anatomy scan! It's amazing all the detail than can see and check for at just 20 weeks. And you get some great pics to take home!


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! I survived the storm. No confirmed tornando, just a funnel cloud that couldn't quite get it together. Scary all the same. Here's a pic for those interested.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi everyone! I survived the storm. No confirmed tornando, just a funnel cloud that couldn't quite get it together. Scary all the same. Here's a pic for those interested.

Thats totally awesome :) Glad you're safe!


----------



## L4hope

Whoa Mells no wonder you were freaked out! I have no desire to EVER live through a tornado!! Thankfully they aren't very common where I'm at but you never know. Glad you're all safe and sound. :)


----------



## Anxiously

Mells that pic sure looks terrifying! But it's also well taken! I can totally see this appearing in some natgeo article lol


----------



## MoBaby

mells!! that is scary! tornados are one of my worst fears. I would have freaked over that and grabbed all the animals and go into hiding!!glad you are safe!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm doing well, sekky, thanks for asking. :) I've started nannying to make money to pay off our IVF/FET loan and am super excited and impatient to start IVF again early 2014. I'm also starting a new home business. I'll let you all know about THAT once I get it rolling. :winkwink:


----------



## sekky

LotusBlossom said:


> I'm doing well, sekky, thanks for asking. :) I've started nannying to make money to pay off our IVF/FET loan and am super excited and impatient to start IVF again early 2014. I'm also starting a new home business. I'll let you all know about THAT once I get it rolling. :winkwink:

:happydance: so good to hear from you. I'm glad you've got things moving along for your next trial. Looking forward to hearing about the home business. 

Ali got AF yet?

Hello everyone:flower:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies! 

Well first day back at work today, hasn;t been to bad getting up and getting motivated but I'm sure as the week goes on it will start to take it's toll! 1 more week til scan to make sure I can start stimms exciting!!! :happydance:

Got lots of scan appts going on this week so hope all you pregnant ladies keep us updated with the progress of your little beans :hugs:

Turkey, How you getting on with your estrace? Whats the next step for you? :hugs:

Sekky, Hows down regging going? :hugs:

Ali, How's it going? Any sign of AF? When do you do your big drive back home? :hugs:

Lotus, Good to here from you :hugs: exciting news about starting your home business looking forward to hearing all about it!

Hope everyone else is doing good :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Just got back from 1st scan. All's well. Baby's hb is 130bpm. I think I'm going to have a great sleep tonight :)

Hope everyone's doing well too.


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great news Anx, I'm so happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks Sandy, I wouldn't have made it emotionally if not for you girls through these past few months. Rooting hard for all of you.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats anxiously!


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Anxiously!!! Hello Baby!!! So excited for you!

Thanks for asking about me Sandy. The terror of estrace has settled now that I'm not taking it orally...so weird, right? I still feel nauseous, but it's no biggie. Next step is waiting for AF...hoping she'll arrive any day now. Scan on cycle Day 2 and if all goes well ill start stims, so.....you and I should be cycle buddies!!! Hurray!!!

Hey MoBaby!!! How are you feeling??


----------



## Sandy83

Yay Turkey! Cycle buddies!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats lovely anxious!


----------



## sekky

Anxiously said:


> Thanks Sandy, I wouldn't have made it emotionally if not for you girls through these past few months. Rooting hard for all of you.

:happydance: for a strong bean. 

Mo waiting for yours on Wednesday.

Sandy it's going well. Thanks for asking. 

Glad you are ok turkey.

AFM starting stimms on September 5:happydance: and my birthday is the 24 August


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Anxious!!! Such a relief!

Sekky, Sandy, and Turkey looking forward to cheering you girls on this cycle. Bring on the bfps!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Good luck to all the stimmers right now! Cant wait for you to be PUPO!


----------



## Blue12

Ladies just had my next scan. Both babies 7weeks 6days which is exactly on target and heart rates 164 and 174! Wahoo!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Blue thats great news, glad both babies are doing well :wohoo: xx


----------



## sekky

Blue12 said:


> Ladies just had my next scan. Both babies 7weeks 6days which is exactly on target and heart rates 164 and 174! Wahoo!

:happydance: :cloud9: congrats blue. Hoping to be in your shoes soon. How are you doing? MS kicked in yet?

Brandy how are you too darling?


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Blue!!!!


----------



## Blue12

sekky said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies just had my next scan. Both babies 7weeks 6days which is exactly on target and heart rates 164 and 174! Wahoo!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9: congrats blue. Hoping to be in your shoes soon. How are you doing? MS kicked in yet?
> 
> Brandy how are you too darling?Click to expand...

I hope you are in these shoes soon too - although the twin part is a bit freakish me out hahaha. 

I definitely have some ms. Have thrown up a few times. But nothing compared to when I had DD. I lost so much weight at the beginning with her because I was so sick. 

Not much longer for you now


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am good Sekky :)

No MS for me. I saw the babies on the 13th last week and they were doing well. I am just waiting for my next scan to come at 10 weeks on 9/3! So excited to see them again.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue- yay! So glad all is going great!!!

Sekky- your time is coming I just feel it! For you and Ali bth!!

Ali- hope your doing well

Turkey/sandy how are you ladies??

Anxious- glad it's going great as well!!

Everyone else hope all is well


----------



## Em260

Anxiously - congrats!! So happy for you! 

Blue - congrats to you too!! Glad to hear both babies are right on track! 

Sandy - Sept 5th is not long at all and once you start stims it will fly by. Can't wait to cheer you on!


----------



## Turkey16

AF arrived today! That means bloodwork and u/s tomorrow am, and with any luck we'll start stims!!!! HURRAY! I just may just squeeze it all in before the first day of school...fingers crossed!!! 

Btw...I'm digging the acupuncture! How many of you pregnant gals did it?? Any of you??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> AF arrived today! That means bloodwork and u/s tomorrow am, and with any luck we'll start stims!!!! HURRAY! I just may just squeeze it all in before the first day of school...fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Btw...I'm digging the acupuncture! How many of you pregnant gals did it?? Any of you??

I didn't do it with my IVF but I did it with my natural pregnancy and loved it. I dont actually know why I havent been going lately as my insurance covers it!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Turkey, Yay for AF :happydance: Fx'd you can get it all in before school starts. Looks like I'll only be a week behind you :hugs: As for the acunputure I'm enjoying it too. Had another session yesterday and it's so relaxing plus it's helping with the side affects from the meds. Fx'd it helps us both!!!!

Mo, So excited for your scan today :wohoo:

Sweetness & Em, Thanks for rooting for me, hope you are both well and enjoying pregnancy :hugs:

Ali, How you doing, haven't heard from you in a while. I know you were going to be doing that long drive home soon. look forward to hearing from you :hugs:

Sekky, hope you are doing well with down regging :hugs:

I feel like someone else has got a scan today apart from Mo (sorry forgetfulness side affect kicking in!!!) If I'm right apologise for not remebering who it is but good luck! :hugs:

Lucie, Ash, Ever, Lotus and the rest of you ladies who are taking a break from ttc hope you are doing well :hugs:

AFM, 7 days and counting till starting stims!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Blue it must be such a relief for you! Great strong hbs!

Turkey, I restarted acupuncture just a couple of months before, and she uses electrical currents. I think the acupuncture really helped holistically. In fact I had my "2nd chance" ovulation just 1 day after a session - not sure if it's just coincidence or if my follicles were shocked to live lol

Sandy just 1 week more!!! And Sekky is just 1 week behind! Exciting times ahead! 

Mo, looking forward to your updates.

I'm missing Dr Ali :)

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## sekky

This thread is buzzing. BFP blast ahead.

Stim for mr start on the 5th.

Mo waiting for your update.

Sandy wow so close now. Hoping this go is all we need

Turkey yay for AF. Now let the countdown begin

Anxious hey. How are you?


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah Sekky, I'm feeling positive about this one and hoping we all get our BFP's :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

One healthy bean :) heart rate of 154 bpm! I'll post a pic in a bit!! So happy!Measures spot on!


----------



## Sandy83

Wow congratulations Mo, that's amazing news :wohoo: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> One healthy bean :) heart rate of 154 bpm! I'll post a pic in a bit!! So happy!Measures spot on!

Congrats mo! I thought for sure they would find another one hiding


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats Mo! That's a great hb!


----------



## sekky

MoBaby said:


> One healthy bean :) heart rate of 154 bpm! I'll post a pic in a bit!! So happy!Measures spot on!

This one is staying for nine long months:happydance:


----------



## sekky

Sweetness I saw your post in the LTTTC journal. Congrats on having boys.


----------



## MoBaby

Nope just 1 :) guess I just have high Hcg!


----------



## MoBaby

Here's the baby!
https://i.imgur.com/sa6Gq9Et.jpg

7w4d hb 154 bpm!


----------



## Blue12

Amazing mobaby!!!

Do you have a gut sense if it is a boy or girl? With my dd the moment I saw my first positive on a home test I was convinced it was a girl lol


----------



## Sandy83

amazing pic Mo! xx


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Mo!!! It's looking like this will be your forever baby!

Turkey: I did acupuncture with transfers #2 and #3. This pregnancy is a result of transfer #3. But I only did it the day of transfer this time, because it was too difficult to get to appointments. I did one hour before and one hour after transfer. I think the most important things were that it relaxed me before, so I could deal with the catheter. And it let me lie down for an hour after, to let the embie settle in.


----------



## sekky

Wow how time flies first? Your are over 17 weeks already?


----------



## Turkey16

WOOOOOOOOOT!!! Congrats MoBaby!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky- thanks we are excited!!

Mo- yay!! This is YOUR forever baby.


----------



## Mells54

Yeah Mo!

I had my ten week scan today and both babies are looking good. I was released to my OB!


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo Mells that must feel great!!!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Mo great scan pic and measurements!!!

Mells wonderful you have graduated to "normal" pregnant person! :)


----------



## Turkey16

:happydance:Started my Menopur tonight!!! SO HAPPY!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay turkey!! Not long now!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Mells, glad babies are doing well :hugs:

Turkey, Yay for Starting Menopur :happydance: Won't be long now. How long are they expecting you to be on menopur? Do you have an estimated ER date? :hugs:

AFM, nothing new to report hear just still counting down the days till appt. On a positive this first week back at work has flown over can't believe its nearly the weekend. Bank holiday weekend too :wohoo: xx


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, exciting times ahead for you. Time will move quickly now!!!

Sandy, glad this week has moved quickly for you. Next weekend I have a long weekend, and DH should be home! Your ER will be here quickly too I suspect.


----------



## Em260

Mells - congrats!! :happydance: It's a big step to be released to the OB yay!

Turkey - yay for getting started!! 

Sandy - glad the first week back went well and yay for 3 day weekends!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- time will fly by quick now!!!

Sandy- hopefully the appt will be here before u know it :)

Mo- love the pic!!!


----------



## sekky

Turkey are you stimming with only menopur? What dosage are you on?

Hi everyone


----------



## sekky

Everhopeful it's been a while hope you are good?

Mell it must be a big relief for you to move to OB/GYN. Congrats


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Sekky! Started 2 amps of Menopur on Wed. evening. Added 450 IU of gonal F on Thursday morning. I'm still taking the estrace too. First monitoring appt. is tomorrow. Feeling good!!

How are you??


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Sekky! Started 2 amps of Menopur on Wed. evening. Added 450 IU of gonal F on Thursday morning. I'm still taking the estrace too. First monitoring appt. is tomorrow. Feeling good!!
> 
> How are you??

Am good thank you. Stimming for me is still September 5 and I will be starting with 225IU of whatever (most likely menopur)


----------



## Turkey16

Need some help friends!! (Paging Dr. Ali??) 
Had my first monitoring appt. this morning. Doc was not my usual one, so I couldn't get a good read. Nurse just called. 6 follies on right, 5 on left. All under 10 mm. Levels are:
E2 Level: 1035
LH Level: 0.215
P4 Level: 0.283

She said to continue 2 Amps menopur in the evening and 450 IU gonal at night. Next appt. is Monday am. Anybody able to offer insight??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Need some help friends!! (Paging Dr. Ali??)
> Had my first monitoring appt. this morning. Doc was not my usual one, so I couldn't get a good read. Nurse just called. 6 follies on right, 5 on left. All under 10 mm. Levels are:
> E2 Level: 1035
> LH Level: 0.215
> P4 Level: 0.283
> 
> She said to continue 2 Amps menopur in the evening and 450 IU gonal at night. Next appt. is Monday am. Anybody able to offer insight??

Your E2 levels are rising so that is good. You will have a little better understanding of where you will be quantity wise after the next visit or 2. They tend to grow 1-2MM's per day so you should have some nice ones during your next visit.


----------



## Turkey16

Thank you Brandy!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Thank you Brandy!!!!

You're welcome :) Congratulations though on the stimming the response is surely there so you should do just great!


----------



## Blue12

It's good turkey that get all seem to be around he same size. It's not ideal when a few are ahead of the others because the others might not catch up or he lead ones might get too big while they wait for the smaller ones to catch up. So sounds really good right now


----------



## Mells54

Brandy I love your pic! ight have to steal it :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy I love your pic! ight have to steal it :haha:

Haha I changed my Facebook to that picture after I made it.. Alot questions


----------



## sekky

Hi hi everyone


----------



## MoBaby

Hi :) how is your stimming going?


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. How you doing sekky?!?!?!


I have my scan tomorrow and I can't believe how nervous I am each week. Ahhhhh! This week has been personally stressful getting ready to go back to work and my dd has pneumonia. I hope I have a good update tomorrow.


----------



## sekky

Hey Mo, how are you doing? It's been really quiet in here these past couple of days. Any upcoming appointment for you? Am not stimming yet, not until September 5.

All the best tomorrow Blue, I can't tell you not to worry but just take it easy. One day at a time momma


----------



## MoBaby

Next appt is sept 11 so a bit aways still. Sept 5 is very soon!

Blue gl tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- how are you feeling???

Sekky- sept 5 is almost here!!!

Blue- good luck tom!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Blue, I can't wait to hear about your scan!

Mo, how are you feeling? Any sickness?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi sweet and blue...today hasnt been bad. felt bad this morning and it went away by lunch. I have been having nausea and that just stomach feeling off feeling. I bought some preggo drops to help with nausea. BBs hurt on and off. Have been tired but today is a good day and I feel okay right now. Friday was a terrible day. Yesterday after lunch I felt terrible and slept for 3 hours! But all this is welcome :) Oh and my bbs have grown quite a bit! I am trying to figure out this eating thing. I ate more today than usual and I do feel better so I am going to try to eat something every few hours. I cant wait to see my beanie again. I just pray all is doing okay in there :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Hi ladies. How you doing sekky?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and I can't believe how nervous I am each week. Ahhhhh! This week has been personally stressful getting ready to go back to work and my dd has pneumonia. I hope I have a good update tomorrow.

Thinking of you Blue cant wait to hear your good report tomorrow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AFM- I dont have another appt until 9/3... I have to wait another week seems like an eternity. Just so scared all the time with the lack of symptoms..


But since I have lack of PG symptoms and lack of bad symptoms they should cancel each other out right and I shouldnt worry! I wish it worked that way :(


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- glad your still feeling sick :) :). I'm sure all is well in there :). Can't wait for your next scan!


----------



## MoBaby

My scan was so good I can't imagine anything being wrong :) I can't wait either! little beanie should be moving all around by then!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!!! Glad to see some action on this thread!!! This is my only one, and now that I'm stimming I'm praying that there are still some friends around!!!

Mo...you bet that lil Beanie is doing great!! That is gonna be one LOVED lil bean!!! I'm so excited and happy for you!! For all of you girls actually! You're all playing a MAJOR part in my motivation for this cycle! Brandy, I love your pic, and your no preg symptoms vs. no bad symptoms makes TOTAL sense to me!! Blue-sorry about DD, definitely scary and stressful! Just try to stay positive, your scan tomorrow will be great!!! And Sweet...I'm so psyched that everything is going so wonderfully. I know how scary it was for you getting to this great spot you're in now, and I'm just so glad that things worked out the way they did!!!

Hi Sekky!!! Hope all is well with you and that you're getting good & ready for the 5th...that's the big day, right??

AFM...2nd monitoring appt today. Still 11 follicles...nothing too big just yet...doc said "keep cookin'". Next appt. is Wednesday. Hoping things get movin', but he said he likes the way this cycle is shaping up, so I'm staying positive and trusting the doc....


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Everybody!!! Glad to see some action on this thread!!! This is my only one, and now that I'm stimming I'm praying that there are still some friends around!!!
> 
> Mo...you bet that lil Beanie is doing great!! That is gonna be one LOVED lil bean!!! I'm so excited and happy for you!! For all of you girls actually! You're all playing a MAJOR part in my motivation for this cycle! Brandy, I love your pic, and your no preg symptoms vs. no bad symptoms makes TOTAL sense to me!! Blue-sorry about DD, definitely scary and stressful! Just try to stay positive, your scan tomorrow will be great!!! And Sweet...I'm so psyched that everything is going so wonderfully. I know how scary it was for you getting to this great spot you're in now, and I'm just so glad that things worked out the way they did!!!
> 
> Hi Sekky!!! Hope all is well with you and that you're getting good & ready for the 5th...that's the big day, right??
> 
> AFM...2nd monitoring appt today. Still 11 follicles...nothing too big just yet...doc said "keep cookin'". Next appt. is Wednesday. Hoping things get movin', but he said he likes the way this cycle is shaping up, so I'm staying positive and trusting the doc....

Sounds like you're responding well! FX for you appt Wednesday


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope eveyone had a good weekend and you ladies in the UK had a good bank holiday! :hugs:

AFM, Had baseline scan today and it went really well, linning very thin she said it wasn't worth measuring and lots and lots of follicles so many that she couldn't count and she said the scan was perfect woo hoo! :wohoo: so start menopur tonight and got next scan next wednesday!!!! :happydance:

Turkey, I'm still here and only a week behind you so will be updating more often now that I'm stimming and this IVF train is on the move! Great to hear you have 11 follicles cooking away. Look forward to your scan on wednesday to hear how they've grown :happydance:

Mo, Brandy sounds like both of you are moving along nicely looking forward to more updates and scan results! :hugs:

Sekky, Hows down regging going? 5th will be here before you know it. :hugs:

Ali, Long time no speak, hope you are ok and just taking a break from bnb. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well at whatever stage you are at :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey sounds like a good report!

Sandy: too many to count! Wow! Yay for starting!


----------



## Blue12

That always feels good turkey when the dr feels good about it. The dr that did my transfer asked me a number of times if I was sure I was okay with having twins because that's how good the embryos looked. I was sure he was just saying that to give me hope that the cycle would work.


----------



## Sandy83

I know so excited!!!! Last time i had over 40 antral follicles so hoping for the same. I know it's just the start of the cycle but feeling really positive :hugs: 

Mo, Hows the nausea? xx


----------



## Blue12

Awesome scan report sandy!!


----------



## L4hope

Turkey sounds like you're doing great! ER will be here in no time!!! Always good when the doctor likes how things are progressing. 

Sandy that's amazing how many follicles you have. Now to grow the best one possible to give you your precious bfp! 

Mo, sweet and Blue so happy to see you're all doing well and having great scans of those little ones. I too was constantly nervous from one appt to the next, esp when I couldn't feel my lo moving consistently. Just comes with the lttc/ivf territory. But we just have to believe this is our time!! 

Sorry I'm not that great at keeping up with everyone these days. Third trimester is finding me a bit exhausted just getting through work. I do try to at least read up on everyone and am always cheering you on! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks L4, sorry to hear you are exhausted all the time but hope you are doing well. Not long for you. Getting excited for you, you will be our first to actually have a baby yay!!!! You give us all hope :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

Scan went well. Both 8w 6d. Exactly on target. Hearts 171 and 175. 

Saw them dancing around too. So cute


----------



## Sandy83

Fab news blue, so happy for you :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Fab news!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue- congrats!! Glad everything looking great!!

Sandy- glad you have a lot of follies!!

Turkey- great report!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Great scan report Blue!

Sandy before you know it you'll be preggo too and we'll be wondering where the time went. It's hard to keep waiting, but for many of us it just takes persistence and a few rounds to get the right protocol to work!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue and Sandy that's great news! Congratulations


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. Am counting down already. Got AF yesterday so I guess things are moving along.

Yay for starting sandy. Are you using only menopur?

Turkey isn't it always good when our FS likes what they see?

Great report blue.


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, yeah I'm only on menopur xx


----------



## Mells54

Blue, that's so wonderful!


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: even if some of us dont chime in as much doesn't mean we're not here, stalking :haha:

Sandy: you're a follicle producing machine!

Blue: so glad your scan went well. My RE told me that once everything was on track at 8 weeks, there's a 95% chance of live birth!!!

Mo: it's your time! I hope all continues to go well.

AFM, on the morning of 18 weeks, I felt two kicks with my hand. I grabbed DH's hand and he felt the third kick. So awesome! We're getting very hopeful that this is going to be our forever baby. My belly is getting big, not to mention my tatas, and I'm getting tired a lot.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

That's awesome first!! I hear you in the tatas.. I've increased a cup and half already! 

This is your forever baby!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lordy I am screwed if my tatas get any bigger! I am a 6/8 with DD.. my husband will love it but I already almost fall over.


First- How exciting to feel the first kicks!! I love it :)


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

First, amazing that you felt the kicks that must be an awesome feeling!!!! :hugs:

I hoping when i get lucky to fall pregnant that will be me chance to have big BB's as I'm not exactly bug at the moment! :blush:

Turkey, Good luck today with the scan look forward to seeing how many follicles you have and the size!!!! Won't be long for your ER :wohoo: 

AFM, 2nd injections today for stimming actually feel like i'm getting somewhere now ER in 12 days if all goes to plan :happydance: Went home last night after work and was in such a happy mood after nurse saying scan was perfect, which was a shock to DH considering my moods have been all over the place this time!!!! PMA all the way this cycle :winkwink: xx


----------



## sekky

Hey sandy. I think I will be using menopur too but I intend to ask FS about using a cocktail maybe using it with Gonal F or puregon or whatever. We will be deciding that on the 5th I guess.


----------



## Sandy83

Is there any reason for you wanting to use a cocktail? xx


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy are you doing anything extra to help with your lining this time?


----------



## Sandy83

Just red raspberry leaf tea as when i queried it at the WTF appt they said that on the fresh cycles it has reached 9mm at peak so they have no concerns over this which i didn't realise it got above 7mm. must of just been on my FET cycle where i had the problem 

How you doing? xx


----------



## Anxiously

Wow your lining looks all set to go! My best lining at fresh cycle was only 7.7mm. I'm so happy for you :)

I'm doing fine, though very nervous about my 9 week scan next Tue. I've been torturing myself googling up on miscarriages after hearing healthy fetal heartbeat. Stupid I know ](*,)


----------



## Sandy83

I'm sure everything will be fine next week and you need to relax and enjoy your pregnancy even tho it's easier said than done!!! :hugs: and STOP GOOGLING!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Turkey16

Step away from the google!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes away from google! Your scan was perfect! I have to wait until 10+4 for my next scan :(


----------



## Anxiously

LOL yes moms, I shall try my best to stop googling nonsense. Just so hard to find a distraction now that DH is away...I do miss his nagging and fussing :)


----------



## Sandy83

Well Anxiously we are all available to nag you and fuss about you as much as you want xx


----------



## FirstTry

Anxiously: You're betas were awesome and your first scan was perfect. I don't think you're at risk for a m/c at this point.


----------



## Turkey16

Just got back from my monitoring appt. Doc says things look great!!! Woo-hoo! Today we saw 13 follies up from 11, and unlike last time both ovaries seem to be contributing equally! 
Left side: 8,11,11,12,12,12 & 14
Right side:7,7,10,11,12 & 14

He said I'll start the Ganirelix tonight, and he predicts a Sunday or Monday retrieval...so it could be on LABOR day!!! I'll take that as a good sign!! Sunday would be ideal, because that would give me a day of bed rest before the first day of school...FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay turkey!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxious- I am the same as you. I am a nervous wreck when I dont really think I have a reason to be.. My 7 week scan was perfect but that was over 2 weeks ago! I have my 10 week scan the same day as you Tuesday ;) So I will be thinking of you that day as well. I am sure we will be fine.

I am so afraid of the vanishing twin syndrome that I am doing my best to not read anything online about it. I just have to make it to Tuesday and hope everything is ok.


----------



## Anxiously

Great news Turkey!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay! Turkey that's great news woo hoo xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Turkey! Glad you're responding well it's your cycle :)


----------



## Blue12

Amazing numbers turkey!!!

I get anxious between scans too. My dr said once you have seen heartbeats the risk of vanishing twins is 5% or less


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Is there any reason for you wanting to use a cocktail? xx

My friend had success with Gonal f and puregon. She had only five follies at ER and four fertilized. She's 22 weeks now. My thinking is being on only menopur makes my ovaries have too many follicles as I have PCO(I don't have the syndrome). So if a cocktail will make me have less but quality I will go for it. So will see what FS says on the 5th.


----------



## MoBaby

I always did gonal f and menopur even with different protocols.


----------



## Sandy83

Look forward to seeing what your fs says next week xx


----------



## sekky

Turkey glad everything is going well for you.

Brandy and anxious I feel you both have nothing to worry about. 

Sandy I wish my clinic does same as yours with follie checks and bloodwork. I have to be there every other day and taking time away from the office is sometime stressful since am not telling anyone. I can't tell my boss what I am doing because it will be so much better to place an advert on CNN and Skynews. Her mouth is so loud. Lol


----------



## Turkey16

Just got my bloodwork results. E2 is up from 300 to 700 and doc says it looks great!!! :happydance:
He said to start the ganirelix tonight and to increase dosage if menopur from 2 amps to 3. Anybody know why?? I'm hoping it's to hurry things along cuz a Sunday transfer would mean no MIA teacher on the first day of school!!!

Sekky LOL about your boss!! That's really too bad...it's so nice to have your boss's support. 

Sandy...glad everything is on track for you!! PMA is the way to go girl!!

Great news today at your scan Blue!!! So happy for you! Are you getting used to the idea of twins???

Brandy...Twin #1 and Twin #2 are doing great! Nobody's going anywhere!!!

FirstTry...SO psyched about your lil kicker!!! What an awesome feeling!!

MoBaby...glad you're feeling good!!! Can't wait to see more pics of that lil' bean...you too Anxiously!!! 

Mells & Sweetness...hope you guys are feeling awesome!! Pics from you guys would be great too!!!

L4...soooo excited for you, and so glad you're feeling good!!! You definitely are an inspiration!

Ali!!! I miss you...hope everything is ok!!

Hey to lotus, Em, Edamame, Everhopeful, Lucie, ash, Wannabeamum, babiesImready and anybody else that hopefully still lurks!!!


----------



## Blue12

Turkey my clinic gave me an extra menopur each day towards the end. They called it a boost I think it helps the smaller ones catch up and finishes maturing the ones that are near ready.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey- It's to help any smaller ones catch up with the lead ones. Just like Blue said it was a boost kinda.


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - I really hope it all goes ahead for you on Sunday - are you on Inset on Monday?

I have been quietly following everyone's progress. Its so great to see so many people doing so well!!!
I just had an endo scratch done today and have a planned FET around 16th September...
Just got to see how my lining performs!

x


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ever! Nice to hear from you! Sept 16th is so close! That's my first OB appt!


----------



## sekky

Good to hear from you ever. 

My ER shouldn't be far from the 16th too. Goodluck


----------



## Sandy83

Great news ever, 16th will be here before you know it :wohoo: xx


----------



## L4hope

Wow this thread went crazy today!!

Sandy and Sekky can't wait to see how you both make out with your stimming. 

Turkey your ovaries are doing fantastic!! You'll have a great ER! Fingers crossed you get to go in on Sunday!


----------



## L4hope

Oh and Ever, nice to see/hear from you. My cycle that worked for me was an FET with an endo biopsy the cycle before. Fingers crossed its just what you need!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ever:wave:: I'm a big believer in the scratch. It seems to work for many women. Good luck!

Turkey: that's a great report! They are all around the same size, which is what you want.

AFM, I had a little spotting this morning. And I've heard that any amount in the 2nd tri is not good. So, I went in for an u/s. The doctor said that everything anatomical is normal. I guess that leaves possible infection? Anyway, I feel better about things.

The u/s tech said "OMG, he's kicking like hell!" I would generally assume that that is good, but the tech was a little weird, so it was hard to tell with the way he said it. The tech also said something like the kicking could cause spotting, but that doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## MoBaby

First hope all is okay. Sounds like everything looks good. Did you and dh bd recently? That could cause spotting.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> First hope all is okay. Sounds like everything looks good. Did you and dh bd recently? That could cause spotting.

I'm scared to bd because of that! I don't want to have to wonder what the spotting is.


----------



## MoBaby

I haven't bd either! I'm scared to see spotting!


----------



## Mells54

Things are blowing up on here today. So much good news! Good luck everyone stimming or getting ready for ER/ET.

First, I think spotting is normal throughout pregnancy. At least my RE said it wasn't usually anything to worry about. 

Ever, so glad to see you back!

AFM, just a couple of upcoming appts 9 and 19 Sep! And the best part is DH will be home finally, and be able to go and see the babies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Things are blowing up on here today. So much good news! Good luck everyone stimming or getting ready for ER/ET.
> 
> First, I think spotting is normal throughout pregnancy. At least my RE said it wasn't usually anything to worry about.
> 
> Ever, so glad to see you back!
> 
> AFM, just a couple of upcoming appts 9 and 19 Sep! And the best part is DH will be home finally, and be able to go and see the babies!


Neato we have an appt the same day too ;) the 19th can't wait!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Things are blowing up on here today. So much good news! Good luck everyone stimming or getting ready for ER/ET.
> 
> First, I think spotting is normal throughout pregnancy. At least my RE said it wasn't usually anything to worry about.
> 
> Ever, so glad to see you back!
> 
> AFM, just a couple of upcoming appts 9 and 19 Sep! And the best part is DH will be home finally, and be able to go and see the babies!

Yay, Mells! I'm so glad to hear that your DH will be home soon!:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Hi Lotus, how's the new house and city?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Hi Lotus, how's the new house and city?

It's going well here. The house is a rental, but is much more spacious than we had in Hawaii, and the neighborhood is quiet. It's nice. :winkwink:

I'm figuring out the area more and more and meeting new people. Yoga is always great for that. I'm working hard to make the $ needed to do IVF again. I'm focusing on February, but I'm not sure when exactly the first cycle of the new year will be for the program at Walter Reed. I should probably ask. :haha:

How are you feeling? I am so excited for you! I bet the scan with your DH is going to be magical. &#10084;


----------



## Sandy83

Glad your settling in Lotus :hugs: Sounds like you have the right plans in place for your next cycle xx


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lotus, how's the new house and city?
> 
> It's going well here. The house is a rental, but is much more spacious than we had in Hawaii, and the neighborhood is quiet. It's nice. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm figuring out the area more and more and meeting new people. Yoga is always great for that. I'm working hard to make the $ needed to do IVF again. I'm focusing on February, but I'm not sure when exactly the first cycle of the new year will be for the program at Walter Reed. I should probably ask. :haha:
> 
> How are you feeling? I am so excited for you! I bet the scan with your DH is going to be magical. &#10084;Click to expand...

DH is really excited to be there for once. It's good bc we have two appts scheduled just 10 days apart. We should have a scan at both. I'm feeling pretty good. Exhaustion is my biggest complaint, but I know it will pass. I'm so happy to finally be pregnant, that I refuse to really complain. 

Glad to hear that things are working out for you. It's always a little scary moving to a new place. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lotus, how's the new house and city?
> 
> It's going well here. The house is a rental, but is much more spacious than we had in Hawaii, and the neighborhood is quiet. It's nice. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm figuring out the area more and more and meeting new people. Yoga is always great for that. I'm working hard to make the $ needed to do IVF again. I'm focusing on February, but I'm not sure when exactly the first cycle of the new year will be for the program at Walter Reed. I should probably ask. :haha:
> 
> How are you feeling? I am so excited for you! I bet the scan with your DH is going to be magical. &#10084;Click to expand...
> 
> DH is really excited to be there for once. It's good bc we have two appts scheduled just 10 days apart. We should have a scan at both. I'm feeling pretty good. Exhaustion is my biggest complaint, but I know it will pass. I'm so happy to finally be pregnant, that I refuse to really complain.
> 
> Glad to hear that things are working out for you. It's always a little scary moving to a new place. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats so exciting that he will be home for it Mells! Not sure I ever saw a post of where he is at or if he is staying home after but I hope so :) Probably be nice for you to have him back to listen to all your baby talk!

I know my husbands head is overloaded with test information and upcoming appts lol.. He is very excited though and already has like 100 names.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First hope all is okay. Sounds like everything looks good. Did you and dh bd recently? That could cause spotting.

We have only bd'd like twice in the past 16 weeks. Poor DH. We are both afraid of causing problems. The dr told me pelvic rest for the next few days.


----------



## Turkey16

Had another monitoring appointment this morning!! On Wednesday doc told me I'd most likely trigger tonight or tomorrow. Nurse practitioner from this morning said in her opinion it'll be tomorrow. We'll see when I get the email this afternoon. I asked for a printout of my follicles (she said she measured the "main crew") and when I compared it to Wednesday's printout, it's kinda wacky. Anybody wanna weigh-in??
Right:
Wed:7, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14
Today:10, 10, 11, 14, 14, 14, 14, 17

Left:
Wed: 8, 11, 11, 12, 12, 12, 14
Today: 10, 12, 15, 16, 20

I still have 13 all together, but why the difference in number side-wise?? She intimated that she only measured the big ones...could that explain it? Just seems bizarre. She did say everything looked good, so I'm staying positive, I'm just flummoxed by the difference in count! 

When do you guys figure I'll trigger? Tonight would get me wrapped up before school starts, but tomorrow will have me on bed rest on the first day. Sigh.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Had another monitoring appointment this morning!! On Wednesday doc told me I'd most likely trigger tonight or tomorrow. Nurse practitioner from this morning said in her opinion it'll be tomorrow. We'll see when I get the email this afternoon. I asked for a printout of my follicles (she said she measured the "main crew") and when I compared it to Wednesday's printout, it's kinda wacky. Anybody wanna weigh-in??
> Right:
> Wed:7, 7, 10, 11, 12, 14
> Today:10, 10, 11, 14, 14, 14, 14, 17
> 
> Left:
> Wed: 8, 11, 11, 12, 12, 12, 14
> Today: 10, 12, 15, 16, 20
> 
> I still have 13 all together, but why the difference in number side-wise?? She intimated that she only measured the big ones...could that explain it? Just seems bizarre. She did say everything looked good, so I'm staying positive, I'm just flummoxed by the difference in count!
> 
> When do you guys figure I'll trigger? Tonight would get me wrapped up before school starts, but tomorrow will have me on bed rest on the first day. Sigh.

They look great to me. I imagine you will trigger tomorrow. Even once you trigger they will grow another 1-2mm per day.

Some that were smaller previously might have jumped ahead in line size wise some might have shrank that werent healthy follies etc.


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Brandy! Clearly you know your stuff...just got the email, not triggering tonight. Looks like I'll be missing the first day of school. Sigh. But ya gotta love an egg retrieval on LABOR day...right?? Here are my levels...hope they look good:

BLOOD LEVELS:
E2 Level: 1447
LH Level: 0.354
P4 Level: 1.04


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks Brandy! Clearly you know your stuff...just got the email, not triggering tonight. Looks like I'll be missing the first day of school. Sigh. But ya gotta love an egg retrieval on LABOR day...right?? Here are my levels...hope they look good:
> 
> BLOOD LEVELS:
> E2 Level: 1447
> LH Level: 0.354
> P4 Level: 1.04



With where your E2 levels are at right now they approximate that you will have about 9.67 mature eggs. However you have another night of stimming and your E2 will continue to climb until ER.

They estimate that for every 150 of your E2 that is one mature egg. So I would assume that you would have more than that by retrieval.


----------



## Sandy83

Looking good Turkey :happydance: hoping you will be triggering tomorrow xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy how can they tell with twins from blood test? I see how they do a singleton. Guess there will just be all those extra chromosomes in the blood.

Turkey your numbers look good! I imagine you would trigger tomorrow but maybe The next day. Hopefully tomorrow :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy how can they tell with twins from blood test? I see how they do a singleton. Guess there will just be all those extra chromosomes in the blood.
> 
> Turkey your numbers look good! I imagine you would trigger tomorrow but maybe The next day. Hopefully tomorrow :)

Here is the press release where they announced its available now for twins :happydance:

https://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/5/prweb10746082.htm


----------



## MoBaby

That's great they can do that! Crazy! 

I cheated and looked today.. Baby is 8w6d heart beating away and baby moving!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- yay!! I'm sooo excited! This is your sticky one!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm having some testing done, but no one mentioned telling sex this early. We'll see!

Mo, I think this is your sticky bean!

Turkey, here's to triggering soon!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> That's great they can do that! Crazy!
> 
> I cheated and looked today.. Baby is 8w6d heart beating away and baby moving!

So jealous! I am having withdrawls from not seeing mine and knowing they are ok :blush: I can't wait for Tuesday!!


----------



## MoBaby

I did it mostly b/c I've been having cramping (the best way to describe it) type pains and tenderness on the left... I think it's all gas related but I had the tiniest amount of pink spoting yesterday and today cleaning out crinone build up (yuck I know) so that freaked me out. Still worried but at least I know baby is on target :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I did it mostly b/c I've been having cramping (the best way to describe it) type pains and tenderness on the left... I think it's all gas related but I had the tiniest amount of pink shooting yesterday and today cleaning out crinone build up (yuck I know) so that freaked me out. Still worried but at least I know baby is on target :)

When I have to clean all that out every couple days I keep inspecting it scared to death I will find pink.

At what freaking point can we use the bathroom without constantly checking the toilet paper :rofl:


----------



## MoBaby

mine is always colored...grey, brownish, peach, white. Its annoying and I think my v and cervix is all irritated. It freaks me out but its been that way since the first time I cleaned it out. I really need to convience re to let me stop it :(


----------



## Anxiously

Brandy, I didn't know you can know the gender so early! I've always thought that it can be done only around 18wk. I may ask my doc about that :)

Turkey, yay for triggering soon! Labor Day sounds like the perfect day for ER. Though I'm surprised that your dr's office will be open. Isn't it a national holiday?

Lotus, glad to hear from you again. It's so great to be able to meet new people through yoga. I'll be moving to a new country next year and I'm a little apprehensive. Won't be working...hopefully I can find channels for meeting new people too.

Mo, it must have been exciting to see your baby move! I'm really nervous about my scan on Tuesday, hopefully everything goes well. As for crinone, it does sound messy! I'm glad the dr didn't put me on it, though I have to inject myself with hcg twice weekly - not sure which is the lesser of both evils!

Mells, I can imagine the joy of having DH back by your side. My DH is now trying to negotiate with his company request to have his 2-mth training back at home, or if his training gets delayed, to at least come home for a while once he gets his Resident Permit. I know he feels bad for missing out on the scans.

Sandy, I can't wait till your ER!!! When's your next scan? Sekky, Ever, won't be long before your turn too! I think this thread's going to be really active for the next few weeks :)

Hi to everyone else!!! Hope things are going well for all of you. Wonder where Ali went?


----------



## Sandy83

Anxiously, my next scan is on Wednesday and hopefully triggering a week tomorrow. The time had flown over can believe a week on Monday is hopefully ER. 

Turkey, any news on triggering tonight?

Mo, great news on the sneaky scan xx


----------



## Turkey16

Triggering at 7:45 tonight!!! My doc said my ovaries responded like a 30 year old!!! Hurray! Hurray!! ER at 7:45 on Labor Day! And yes...my RE is open 365 days a year! Pretty cool!! Here's to hoping gals!!! xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Yay, :wohoo: for triggering not long now xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Triggering at 7:45 tonight!!! My doc said my ovaries responded like a 30 year old!!! Hurray! Hurray!! ER at 7:45 on Labor Day! And yes...my RE is open 365 days a year! Pretty cool!! Here's to hoping gals!!! xoxo

Awesome Turkey Congratulations :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay turkey!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay turkey tgats awesome!! It's going to turn out great!


----------



## Turkey16

Triggered yesterday and today's bloodwork verified I did it right...woot! Just popped a deoxycycline with dinner...labor day retrieval it is! So psyched guys!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

What time do you go in?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Triggered yesterday and today's bloodwork verified I did it right...woot! Just popped a deoxycycline with dinner...labor day retrieval it is! So psyched guys!!!!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. I am sure your retrieval will go just lovely! PUPO very soon!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey! yeah! I can't wait to hear how many eggs you get.


----------



## Turkey16

7:15....soooooooo excited!! We're doing the CCS testing so the days that lead up to the transfer are gonna be tense. Embryos have to make it to day 5 to test. Transfer will be a week from today...praying we get a couple of good embryos!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> 7:15....soooooooo excited!! We're doing the CCS testing so the days that lead up to the transfer are gonna be tense. Embryos have to make it to day 5 to test. Transfer will be a week from today...praying we get a couple of good embryos!!!

Oh thats great Turkey... That should surely increase your chance of a sticky bean!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Turkey! yeah! I can't wait to hear how many eggs you get.

Oh my lord... You're 12 weeks tomorrow Mells CONGRATS!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for ER today Turkey :hugs: Can't wait to here how many eggs they get :wohoo: Nearly there :happydance: 

Mells, Congrats on being 12 weeks :happydance:

Sekky, Not long till your scan to start stimms :happydance:

Do we have any scans going on this week?

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, Time seems to be flying by got follicle scan on wednesday strating to get cramp like feelings now so hopefully it's those follicles growing nice and big!!!! and hopefully ER a week today :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Good luck turkey.

Yeah Sandy am counting down. Just 3 more shots do burserelin/suprefact.

Happy 12 weeks Mells. 

Brandy you are also getting there. Whoooooot

Sweetness, Em and L4 how are you gals?

Anyone heard from Ali lately? I hope she's ok.


----------



## MoBaby

sandy sounds like there is some action going on in there! grow follicles grow!
sekky almost at stims! yay!!


----------



## Sandy83

I hope so Mo, as starting to feel quite uncomfortable today at work not good! xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey gl today!! You wont need it you will do amazing :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

WOW you're moving along quickly Sandy :) Grow follies grow!


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: so exciting!!! Can't wait to hear your report. I hope a few good ones make it to day 5!

Sandy: you're next!

And then Sekky will round it out. I can't wait to see three more BFPs!!!


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> Turkey: so exciting!!! Can't wait to hear your report. I hope a few good ones make it to day 5!
> 
> Sandy: you're next!
> 
> And then Sekky will round it out. I can't wait to see three more BFPs!!!

I second that! Three more BFPs around the corner!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

14 eggs retrieved...YAY!!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Turkey. Look forward to hearing your fertility report tomorrow. Woo hoo let's get this show in the road xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> 14 eggs retrieved...YAY!!

Awesome Turkey :) do you get the fertilisation report tomorrow? 

When and what was your last E2? Did they take it today before the retrieval? 



Grow lil embies grow :)


----------



## sekky

YAY turkey. Expecting a great fert report.

Thank you ladies for the wishes


----------



## ~Brandy~

I cant wait for tomorrow to hurry up and get here! I have my 10w scan and I am just praying everything is ok.


----------



## MoBaby

YAY for 10 w scan!! Mine is next week on wednesday... Not close enough lol. They start to look more human like at 10 weeks!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for scan tomorrow brandy xx


----------



## L4hope

Yes three more bfps!! Fingers and toes crossed for you girls. 

Turkey great ER report!!! More good news to come I'm sure!

Sekky, thanks for asking. Things are still going well. Have a busy week ahead and baby shower on Saturday. :)


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, excellent news!!!!!

Brandy, my 10 week scan was the best. I could see the babies moving around in there. So cute!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Turkey, excellent news!!!!!
> 
> Brandy, my 10 week scan was the best. I could see the babies moving around in there. So cute!

Aww!! You're getting me so excited :)


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 14 eggs retrieved...YAY!!
> 
> Awesome Turkey :) do you get the fertilisation report tomorrow?
> 
> When and what was your last E2? Did they take it today before the retrieval?
> 
> 
> 
> Grow lil embies grow :)Click to expand...

Not sure...they took blood yesterday, but they didn't give me any results. Just told me that the hcg from the trigger shot was in my bloodstream, and that everything looked great. The last E2 reading I got was from friday and it was 1447...hope that's ok!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 14 eggs retrieved...YAY!!
> 
> Awesome Turkey :) do you get the fertilisation report tomorrow?
> 
> When and what was your last E2? Did they take it today before the retrieval?
> 
> 
> 
> Grow lil embies grow :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure...they took blood yesterday, but they didn't give me any results. Just told me that the hcg from the trigger shot was in my bloodstream, and that everything looked great. The last E2 reading I got was from friday and it was 1447...hope that's ok!Click to expand...


I was just curious how much your E2 went up after you stimmed another day and triggered :) trying to see if my calculations are right using about 150 E2 per mature egg heh. It's a weird obsession of mine.

Thanks!


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy my last cycle I had 22 eggs/19 mature and my E2 before trigger was only at 1900 :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy my last cycle I had 22 eggs/19 mature and my E2 before trigger was only at 1900 :)

So that'd be 100 E2 per mature egg.

Thanks.


----------



## MoBaby

I think its 100-200 per mature egg. I imagine at collection it was close to 4000


----------



## ~Brandy~

Uggh I pray my babies are ok. I just started bleeding bright red.. no cramps currently. I have an ultrasound first thing in the morning thank god.


----------



## Sandy83

Brandy, I'm sure everything will be fine, but at least you have your u/s today to put your mind at rest :hugs:

L4, How exciting I'm sure your baby shower will be great!!!!! :hugs:

Turkey, Hope you are resting up and doing well after ER :hugs: Look forward to your update!!!

Has anyone heard from Ali on a different thread just a little concerned. Ali if your out there hope you are ok :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, these follicles better be growing a lot as had quite a bit of pain last night. 1 day to go to find out!!!!! For some reason this cycle seems to be flying by. Roll on ER next week :happydance: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Deep breaths Brandy...everything is going to be ok. I might call the doc as soon as someone is there to see if you can sneak in early...just for your own piece of mind. Sending prayers & hugs!!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey perfect number of eggs retrieved! Can't wait to hear about your fertilization report!

Brandy, rest up tonight. I'm sure everything will be fine, maybe just your uterus stretching? Looking forward to your updates tomorrow.

Sandy, I'm getting excited for you!!! Yes, we'll have 3 more BFPs coming soon!

I just got back from my 9wk scan. Baby's measuring on target at 9w0d, FHR = 178bpm. Couldn't see much details though as the dr only did an abdominal scan. One worry down today, another worry coming up on Sep 24 - the notorious OSCAR test.


----------



## MoBaby

What's the Oscar test? Congrats on a great scan!!

Brandy surely all is fine w/ babies. Fx for you. Why does this process always keep up on our toes?

Sandy Glad follies are growing! I hope you have relief soon.


----------



## Anxiously

MoBaby said:


> What's the Oscar test? Congrats on a great scan!!

Mo, this link contains the details https://www.bristolpregnancyscans.co.uk/oscar_scans.html


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I know your scan is first thing this morning, so keep us posted. I'm sure everything is fine. I had bleeding early on and all was ok.


----------



## Sandy83

Anx, Great news on scan :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks anxiously. That's the same test I'd have done as well but Im not sure we call it that. I think its just the nt scan with triple screen bloodwork.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Good Morning girls. I really am trying to stay positive.. I am just hoping it was cervix that was irritated by meds or that worse case scenario its a tiny hematoma that will pass and not affect the babies.

I am on the west coast so it's only 540am and the appts at 930 blah.


----------



## Turkey16

14 retrieved...11 mature...9 fertilized!!! YAY!!!!!! &#128131;&#128131;


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> 14 retrieved...11 mature...9 fertilized!!! YAY!!!!!! &#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;

Congrats Turkey!! Thats awesome :)


----------



## Sandy83

Congrats Turkey, thats great news woo hoo :wohoo: defintely make it to 5 days xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

You will have some frosties too Turkey how exciting!


----------



## L4hope

Brandy fingers crossed everything is fine. My friend had bleeding until 20 weeks and now has a beautiful 6month old. Not that it's not scary and stressful but hoping it will be fine for you. 

Turkey that's a great fert report!!

Sandy looking forward to your update tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Anxiously- glad scan went great!!!!

Turkey- yay congrats that's awesome!

Brandy- I have had every color of bleeding this pregnancy dark red, bright red, bright red with clots and my babies are still going great! They say you have more of a chance to bleed with twins because you are more vascular.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone!


----------



## MoBaby

And the crinone makes you spot for sure brandy! It irritates the cervix and vagibal walls esp after prolonged usage. Good luck!! I'm sure babies are doing great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I found one baby on the doppler while waiting for my appointment hb was 168 so that gives me hope.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay brandy :) I'm sure they are both fine...

I thought about getting a Doppler. Do you like it? Does it help with stress?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update~ My fertility doctor was unable to find any reason for the bleed other than possible scratch to the cervix or vaginal wall from progesterone.

I saw both babies today in ultrasound! Both were literally dancing all over the place. Both measured 10w4d ahead of schedule. Heartbeat for baby A was 171 and B was 168. Baby A had hiccups too so it was so cute. we counted their fingers thats how well you could see them! Totally made my day. Doctor told me just to rest up and not worry that everything was perfect :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Yay brandy :) I'm sure they are both fine...
> 
> I thought about getting a Doppler. Do you like it? Does it help with stress?

It helps me a ton! There are days that I dont find the heartbeat though. I dont panic I know its because of their position and just try again the next day.

They say to use it after 12 weeks so I am sure in the next week or so I will be able to find them all the time....I found them about 50% of the time since 8.5 weeks.


----------



## Sandy83

Great news brandy so glad your scan went well. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Great news brandy!! So happy for you :)


----------



## Mells54

Great news Brandy!!! I loved my 10 week scan! You could see them so well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just got the call from the genetics counselor too. They scheduled my harmony test and NT test for next week. Things are just flying now..


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> I just got the call from the genetics counselor too. They scheduled my harmony test and NT test for next week. Things are just flying now..

I have mine next week too. Seems early for you...they told me 12-13 weeks. I guess everyone doesn't a little different.


----------



## Turkey16

Great News Brandy!!! WOOOOOOOOOT!!


----------



## sekky

Such a relief brandy. Sigh


----------



## Turkey16

Love you guys!!! Thanks for all the positivity!!! Do you really think I may have frosties??? I guess it'll all depend on the test results...


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Hope you are all doing well :hugs:

AFM, had follicle count scan this morning and one my left ovary i have 17 follicles between 9mm & 16mm and on the right ovary i have 18 between 10mm & 16mm and a lots below 10mm on both also. So happy with the outcome will get definite confirmation tomorrow but looks like ER will be Monday as scheduled :happydance: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey16 said:


> 14 retrieved...11 mature...9 fertilized!!! YAY!!!!!! &#128131;&#128131;

Lol I had the exact same numbers for my last fresh cycle! Congrats!!! Plenty of frosties!


----------



## Anxiously

~Brandy~ said:


> Update~ My fertility doctor was unable to find any reason for the bleed other than possible scratch to the cervix or vaginal wall from progesterone.
> 
> I saw both babies today in ultrasound! Both were literally dancing all over the place. Both measured 10w4d ahead of schedule. Heartbeat for baby A was 171 and B was 168. Baby A had hiccups too so it was so cute. we counted their fingers thats how well you could see them! Totally made my day. Doctor told me just to rest up and not worry that everything was perfect :)

That's really fantastic!!! Must be a huge relief for you :)


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :hugs:
> 
> AFM, had follicle count scan this morning and one my left ovary i have 17 follicles between 9mm & 16mm and on the right ovary i have 18 between 10mm & 16mm and a lots below 10mm on both also. So happy with the outcome will get definite confirmation tomorrow but looks like ER will be Monday as scheduled :happydance: xx

You are exactly a week behind Turkey! :) Sounds like you will have loads of embies. So will you be triggering this Sat?


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd trigger will be Saturday then ER monday which means ET will be thrusday or saturday depending if it's a 3dt or 5dt. I'm off work for 2 weeks after friday so looking forward to relaxing during the whole process xx


----------



## Sandy83

also forgot to say my lining was a perfect triple structure and was 7.4mm so fx'd its looking good for Transfer as not sure what it should be after 8 days of stimms xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy I think all your numbers look great!! You have a lot I follicles!! Yay!


----------



## Turkey16

Holy Mackeral Sandy!!! That is incredible!!! Congrats!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Anxiously said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 14 retrieved...11 mature...9 fertilized!!! YAY!!!!!! &#128131;&#128131;
> 
> Lol I had the exact same numbers for my last fresh cycle! Congrats!!! Plenty of frosties!Click to expand...

Really??? That's wild! How many frosties did you have? I'm just hoping the lot makes it to the testing stage...last time around I had 3 fertilize naturally, and 3 with "rescue ICSI". We transferred 3 (two of the naturals and 1 of the rescued) and the other 3 didn't make the frosty cut. PRAYING that these 9, since they were all ICSI'd off the bat, are in it for the long haul!! Should get an update shortly....

Hope you are feeling great Anxious!!! xo


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mo & Turkey 

Just hope one of them is good enough to stick!!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey16 said:


> Really??? That's wild! How many frosties did you have? I'm just hoping the lot makes it to the testing stage...last time around I had 3 fertilize naturally, and 3 with "rescue ICSI". We transferred 3 (two of the naturals and 1 of the rescued) and the other 3 didn't make the frosty cut. PRAYING that these 9, since they were all ICSI'd off the bat, are in it for the long haul!! Should get an update shortly....
> 
> Hope you are feeling great Anxious!!! xo

I transferred 2 and manage to freeze all of the remaining 7. Not sure how many were naturally fertilized though. If all your 9 embies were ICSI'd, good chances that they will all be high quality!


----------



## Turkey16

OK just got the call from the lab...of 9 fertilized, 2 failed to "cleave"...so they are out. We have 7 left. All between 2 & 4 cells, except for one which is at 8 cells. The lab gal told me 2 & 4 cells is the norm for today, so most likely we've got 6 still in the running. (that 8 cell guy is too "quick out of the gate"). Not perfect, but not bad at all. Lab tech said everything is good and we're still looking at Sat. for the biopsy. 

I'm PRAYING that the embryos that wouldn't make the cut in the CCS testing are the ones that are failing...do you guys think this might be the case?? Trying to stay positive!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, sounds like those 6 are definitely looking good. As for the testing question i wouldn't know, sorry i couldn't be more help :hugs: 

Can i ask that if this testing takes place on saturday will you also be transferring on saturday if all is well? xx


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Sandy...provided we have some blastocysts to work with on Sat (day 5) they will biopsy on sat, and send specimins off to a special lab. Results will come on Sunday morning, and then transfer will happen late morning on Sunday.

The whole situation is uber-intense. SIGH.


----------



## Mells54

Sounds like things are moving along Turkey. I didn't realize that an embryo could grow too fast.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy and turkey- everything is going I turn out great and you will both be getting a BFP


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: awesome report!!! :happydance: I hope they all make it to blast. From 8 mature eggs, I had 6 fertilize normally, and ended up with 2 blasts on day five and 2 that needed an extra day. We implanted one and froze 3. The last frostie is the one that took. 

Sandy: whoa! That's a lot of follies!

Brandy: glad everything looks good :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Turkey keeping fingers crossed for your 6 embabies. Grow grow grow to beautiful blasts!!

Sandy you are quite the stimmer!! Can't wait for your retrieval! That's great you are able to take two weeks off to relax while your little one snuggles in for the long haul!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA for a while! I needed a break from the whole TTC ratrace. It can get a little overwhelming! I am now gearing up for my IVF, it is still a long while out, but at least I have some dates! 
I am starting BCP in about 2 weeks once I get AF, then Lurpon is projected to start around Oct 7th then about 2 weeks later we'll start with stims, and egg retrieval is to be around Halloween! :happydance: So happy I finally have some dates! YAYAY!

Turkey, I am watching your cycle with great interest as I too will be doing CSS although my clinic calls it PGD, the important part is that they test for all the chromosomal abnormalities. I too wondered about whether the ones that didn't make it to blast were the ones that were not chromosomally normal. I really don't know the answer?!?! I would like to think that is the case, but since I had 1 miscarriage with it being most likely due to bad chromosomes I think it is safe to assume that some will still get to blast. Here is hoping that you get some nice healthy blasts!!! :hugs:

Sandy.. so exciting! Can't wait for your next update!


----------



## sekky

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while! I needed a break from the whole TTC ratrace. It can get a little overwhelming! I am now gearing up for my IVF, it is still a long while out, but at least I have some dates!
> I am starting BCP in about 2 weeks once I get AF, then Lurpon is projected to start around Oct 7th then about 2 weeks later we'll start with stims, and egg retrieval is to be around Halloween! :happydance: So happy I finally have some dates! YAYAY!
> 
> Turkey, I am watching your cycle with great interest as I too will be doing CSS although my clinic calls it PGD, the important part is that they test for all the chromosomal abnormalities. I too wondered about whether the ones that didn't make it to blast were the ones that were not chromosomally normal. I really don't know the answer?!?! I would like to think that is the case, but since I had 1 miscarriage with it being most likely due to bad chromosomes I think it is safe to assume that some will still get to blast. Here is hoping that you get some nice healthy blasts!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sandy.. so exciting! Can't wait for your next update!

:happydance::happydance: welcome back. We all missed you. :hugs: so excited you are ready to go again. Yay for your dates.


----------



## sekky

Sandy that's so much follies you ve got growing. Fx for Saturday trigger.

AFM I start stimm tomorrow if everything looks good at baseline scan.


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome back Ali. You have been a big miss but understand you having to take some time out :hugs: Yay for having some dates to look forward to. Good to have you back 

Sekky, fx'd for tomorrow and hope you get started on your stimms xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Ali!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Hi Ali!

Hi Mo! I missed you all! Happy to see such good news on this thread.
:hug:


----------



## Em260

Sorry haven't been around much we were on vacation in Cali for a week. I love coming back to such great news on this thread! 

Sandy - woww!! Incredible numbers! 

Turkey - congrats on the embies!! That is a great number! My RE told me the ones that don't make it to blast were most likely abnormal. 

Ali - yay for having dates!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, great news on having dates!


----------



## Turkey16

Ali!!!!! Thank goodness!!! I missed you and was seriously starting to get worried about you! SOOOO happy you're back, and SOOOOO happy you've got a plan in place! HURRAY!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Ali!!!!! Thank goodness!!! I missed you and was seriously starting to get worried about you! SOOOO happy you're back, and SOOOOO happy you've got a plan in place! HURRAY!!

Thanks Turkey! I spent 5 weeks in Canada and didn't get on BNB while I was there, just wanted a break. But now I'm back and before too long I'll be right behind you! Sounds like your embryos are doing wonderfully! When do you get your next update?


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, Good luck for today hope you scan is good and you get to start stims :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Thank you sandy. Am so nervous


----------



## Sandy83

I'm sure you have nothing to be nervous about. When you you have your appt? xx


----------



## L4hope

Glad to see you back Ali! A break from all things TTC is necessary sometimes to rejuvenate. Exciting that you're back and with a schedule!! 

Good luck Sekky! Time for shots shots shots!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Sekky!!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!

Ali...glad you had a nice break and glad you're back!! Your expertise & kindness were certainly missed!! Do you know what protocol you'll be doing?? My next update will be this morning around 9:15....so excited and nervous.


----------



## Anxiously

Ali you've been missed! I was getting worried too. Good to have you back, with dates and all!


----------



## Turkey16

Em260 said:


> Sorry haven't been around much we were on vacation in Cali for a week. I love coming back to such great news on this thread!
> 
> Sandy - woww!! Incredible numbers!
> 
> Turkey - congrats on the embies!! That is a great number! My RE told me the ones that don't make it to blast were most likely abnormal.
> 
> Ali - yay for having dates!

Hi Em!! How are you feeling??? It's great to hear from you, and I really appreciate you p assing on your RE's words of wisdom. Of course I've been googling like a maniac, and that's definitely the impression I get, but as we all know, we really know nothing for sure in these situations! Just hoping and praying and staying positive!!! Thanks again! Hope you had a blast in Cali!!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Looking forward to your update today! :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. As you all said I had nothing to worry about. My scan was perfect and I am starting stimms. First check is on Monday (stimm day 6). Am on 225iu of .......can remember but I will check and update later.

FS was happy with the scan. She was comparing my result with someone's and said the other lady isn't well DRed. I hope things continue like this and gets me a BFP. It will be so amazing to be bump buddies with sandy and turkey together with everyone.


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Sekky!!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay Sekky, thats great news. Fx'd there will be 3 BFP on the way soon :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

Turkey16 said:


> Hi Em!! How are you feeling??? It's great to hear from you, and I really appreciate you p assing on your RE's words of wisdom. Of course I've been googling like a maniac, and that's definitely the impression I get, but as we all know, we really know nothing for sure in these situations! Just hoping and praying and staying positive!!! Thanks again! Hope you had a blast in Cali!!

Hi Turkey. I remember that feeling of waiting to see how many embryos made it to day 5 for testing. :hugs: I got really nervous when we lost some before then and called my RE in a panic and he reassured me that those ones wouldn't have gotten me pregnant anyway. It's a roller coaster of emotions during this process but just keep your eye on the prize. I'm feeling good, thanks for asking. I've only had one bleed in the past two weeks so I'm happy about that. I've been resting a bunch so I think that is helping.


----------



## Em260

Yay Sekky!! Great news and so excited to cheer you on!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies just had a call from the clinic and everything is confirmed for ER on monday :happydance: I'm in for last scan tomorrow and also got an acupuncture session then trigger on Saturday injection free day on sunday and all go on Monday yay!!!!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay sandy!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Amazing news Sandy!!!!! WOOOOOT!


----------



## Turkey16

Got my update and I'm SO relieved and happy!!! 7 embies are going strong!! We lost a 5-cell buddy overnight, but when I asked how we could still have 7, the lab tech said there was one they didn't count in the original fert report because it had an oversized nucleus or something, but b/c we're doing the testing, they put it to the side to see how it would develop...apparently it's an 8-celled beauty today! All 7 are 8 or 9 celled and when I asked how they looked, she said "great morphology"...off to google I go!! 

So happy gals...thanks for all your kind words!


----------



## Sandy83

Wow turkey thats great :wohoo:

Great news all round today :happydance: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey, Sandy, Sekky&#8230;&#8230; Congratulations! You will all have your BFPs very soon


----------



## alicatt

Amazing news Sandy, Turkey and Sekky! WOOHOO!

Turkey, they usually look at fragmentation as the fertilized eggs split and grow, and that is how clearly you can see each cell, the more fragmented they are the less clear the different cells are. At this stage they look like a flower with a center area and cells for each of the petals (the kind we used to draw when kids). You should be able to look up what an 8-cell embryo should look like online, I've seen pictures of them before!!

AFM.. Well I tried the advanced CBE OPK to see if I was ovulating, and when. I wanted to know if my body still had it! Well it does!! I started getting flashing smileys on Sunday, and they continued until yesterday, well this morning I got the solid smiley. For those of you not familiar with this OPK, it not only tests your LH but your estrogen, so it starts to blink when your estrogen is rising so you know that your LH surge will come soon. Then once you get the surge it turns solid to say you are surging. So YAY! I'm ovulating, and I should get AF right when I thought I would, which is Sept 19th. Then we'll get day 3 bloods, and start BCP. Can't wait to get started, Oct 7th is a long way away, and that is when I start Lupron. :wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ali- Great news! Hopefully the time will just fly by


----------



## Turkey16

It's so good to have you back Ali!! So when the lab gal said great morphology she means good form, is that right?? She did mention that the 5-cell embryo we lost was "very fragmented" or something like that. I know good form doesn't guarantee a thing, but I was just so happy to hear positive comments! I'm praying that they keep growing and we have a good number to test on Saturday. Seems crazy that they'll go from 8 or 9 cells to 100 by Saturday!!! Gotta keep myself busy til that call for sure!!

So glad your bod is back in business Ali! October will be here before you know it! Is your protocol called "micro flare Lupron" or something like that?? Last time around I did BCPs, then Lupron, Menopur & Gonal-F....


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Ali it's always a step in the right direction to know you have ovulated naturally. It will be your turn soon enough :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> It's so good to have you back Ali!! So when the lab gal said great morphology she means good form, is that right?? She did mention that the 5-cell embryo we lost was "very fragmented" or something like that. I know good form doesn't guarantee a thing, but I was just so happy to hear positive comments! I'm praying that they keep growing and we have a good number to test on Saturday. Seems crazy that they'll go from 8 or 9 cells to 100 by Saturday!!! Gotta keep myself busy til that call for sure!!
> 
> So glad your bod is back in business Ali! October will be here before you know it! Is your protocol called "micro flare Lupron" or something like that?? Last time around I did BCPs, then Lupron, Menopur & Gonal-F....

I'm doing the long lupron protocol, the same one we did before and got 6 blasts. Apparently I am still full of eggs, in fact my AMH is rising :haha: It went from 3.6 to 8.2, different labs though. I'm having them retest my AMH with the original lab as I can't believe that my AMH is going up! I do have mild PCOS and maybe that has caused it to rise? My FS put me on metformin so hopefully that will combat the PCOS. We did an antral follicle count back in July before I went to Canada and he said I'm not even going to count, you have plenty, I could see all the little black dots too! So I'm not in need of the lupron flare, that is usually used for women that have DOR. The long lupron protocol is used for women like me who have PCOS, it also helps to get the follicles growing at the same rate. That was the issue with my first IVF, we did the stims with ganirelix and my follicles were all over the place in size and we probably didn't get as many mature eggs as we should have due to that. So by down regging with the BCP and lupron, it helps to get more even growth out of the follicles. 

I do believe that the fragmentation means a lot, the less fragmented the stronger they are and the more likely they are to make it to blast. Fragmentation doesn't mean they aren't good embryos, but I do think it goes hand in hand with how strong they are and how likely they are to survive. Sounds like yours are staying strong! YAY!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Welcome back Ali!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, Turkey, Sekky...I see BFPs in the near future! And Ali, sounds like you will be right behind them!

AFM, nothing to report right now. I have my appt with the perintologist on Monday so I get to see the babies again. And the best part is this will be the first appt DH will be able to go to. Very excited especially for him. More exciting than that is my nausea has seemed to subsided a bit.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Sandy, Turkey, Sekky...I see BFPs in the near future! And Ali, sounds like you will be right behind them!
> 
> AFM, nothing to report right now. I have my appt with the perintologist on Monday so I get to see the babies again. And the best part is this will be the first appt DH will be able to go to. Very excited especially for him. More exciting than that is my nausea has seemed to subsided a bit.

Oh thats a definite plus Mells! I still have yet to feel sick but thats ok as long as those little guys keep up with the dance party they are throwing in my uterus.

I still cant believe how active they were in there last time I saw them!

AFM- I have Harmony and NT scan on Tuesday 9/10.


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies had my last scan before ER on monday and i have 27 follicles that between 15mm & 26mm and about 10 that are between 10mm & 15mm so really happy with that and so is the FS. I trigger at 8pm tomorrow night :wohoo: Also just had another acupuncture before monday and really enjoying it and feeling totally relaxed and positive about this cycle :hugs:

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Well ladies had my last scan before ER on monday and i have 27 follicles that between 15mm & 26mm and about 10 that are between 10mm & 15mm so really happy with that and so is the FS. I trigger at 8pm tomorrow night :wohoo: Also just had another acupuncture before monday and really enjoying it and feeling totally relaxed and positive about this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx

:happydance: that's so much follie Sandy. Goodluck for this cycle.

Hello everyone.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Sekky, you will be next for follie update :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Sekky, you will be next for follie update :hugs:

Hey Sandy, how is your estrogen level looking? Do you get an update on that?
What are you triggering with? I ask because with that many follicles you are possibly at risk for OHS. Hopefully your FS is monitoring your levels and will take the appropriate precautions if you are at risk! If your estrogen is below 4000, then you should be good, even if it is higher you may not get it. Hopefully you don't, but I wanted you to be aware of the risk!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ali, yeah my FS is monitoring me and not sure on my levels but each fresh cycle i have done i have had OHSS but only very slight. I'm triggering with Pregnyl. 

I've definitely missed you Ali, always looking out for us and giving us advice. You are a fountain of knowledge when it comes to IVF :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Ali, yeah my FS is monitoring me and not sure on my levels but each fresh cycle i have done i have had OHSS but only very slight. I'm triggering with Pregnyl.
> 
> I've definitely missed you Ali, always looking out for us and giving us advice. You are a fountain of knowledge when it comes to IVF :hugs:

I thought you had been through OHSS before, so I figured you were on top of it, but just in case I wanted to mention it! Hopefully it won't be too bad this time! Can't wait to hear how your ER goes!!! YAYAY!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - great update that is a lot of follies!! Yay for trigger!!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, any update on those little embryos? Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Well that's it ladies the trigger injection is done is all go now Looking forward to Monday! Xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Well that's it ladies the trigger injection is done is all go now Looking forward to Monday! Xx

:happydance::happydance: fx for Monday


Turkey any update?


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks sekky, it will be you soon. When is your next appt? Xx


----------



## sekky

Tuesday 10th


----------



## Sandy83

Look forward to hearing your update xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, enjoy your injection free day! I can't wait to hear how many eggs you have?


----------



## alicatt

Turkey!! Any news? When do you find out how your embryos are doing?

Sandy.. good luck for your retrieval on Monday!! Hope you gets loads of great eggs!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls! Sorry for the delay...this day has been non-stop and I am finally getting on-line. We got great news this morning...four embies made it to blast and according to the lab tech they look great! My RE called and said this news was "fantastic". Test results back tomorrow....and if all goes well transfer is scheduled for 10:30. Praying testing goes well!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats turkey!!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Great news Turkey! How many will you be transferring?

Sandy, good luck for retrieval tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Girls! Sorry for the delay...this day has been non-stop and I am finally getting on-line. We got great news this morning...four embies made it to blast and according to the lab tech they look great! My RE called and said this news was "fantastic". Test results back tomorrow....and if all goes well transfer is scheduled for 10:30. Praying testing goes well!!!

Great news! I hope you get great test results tomorrow and transfer goes smoothly!!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks so much you guys!!!! When we had our initial meeting and discussed the testing, transfer etc. my doctor said that with this CCS testing transferring one "normal" embryo should be sufficient, although at my age, he would suggest two. I guess we'll find out what we have to work with, and make the decision then! So nervous and excited!!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, that's great! Here's to a smooth transfer and great test results.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah that's great news Turkey. I'm so excited for you can't wait for your update today xx


----------



## sekky

Great news turkey. Looking forward to tomorrow.

Happy 10 weeks Mo, how time flies hmmmmmm.

Sandy enjoy your injection free day. What time tomorrow is you ER?

Hello Ali, Mells, Anxious and brandy


----------



## Sandy83

In the clinic for 8:15am and ER is at 9am xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy- Congrats on trigger and your ER! I am sure it will all go beautifully :) 

Turkey- Good luck today! PUPO!!!


----------



## Turkey16

THREE EMBRYOS NORMAL!! So, so, so, so happy and RELIEVED!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Turkey. So I take it transfer is a go ahead for today. How many you going to transfer? Xx


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> THREE EMBRYOS NORMAL!! So, so, so, so happy and RELIEVED!!!

:happydance: congrats. How many will you transfer and when will it be?


----------



## MoBaby

Great news turkey!! How many will you transfer?


----------



## Em260

Congrats Turkey!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

All done!! We transferred 2 already hatched blasts!!! Not exactly sure what that's all about but everyone seemed pretty psyched about it! I'm kind of bummed that I didn't get a pic of the embryos this time, but I had to pee SOOOOO bad that we got down to business as soon as we arrived. We have one frosty (yay!!) that she took a pic of to give us an idea of how ours looked. I'll post that once I get home. How wild is it that they gave us the option of choosing the sex?!?! We opted not to choose, so I'm guessing there was at least one of each...do you think they'd go with a girl and a boy then?? WOW! It's all so darn amazing!!!

Thanks for all the support ladies!!! Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Sandy83

Amazing turkey you are PUPO with twins Yay!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, congrats on being PUPO!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Not much longer for you either Sandy!!!! I told you we'd be psuedo-cycle buddies!!! So excited for your big day tomorrow!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Can somebody remind me how to post a pic?? I pushed the little paper clip icon and I was able to upload it, but when I try to "publish" it, I get a "file is too large" message. It's just a pic I took with my iPhone!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey How exciting!! I think if you are preggos with twins you will know you probably have a b/g twin!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey!!! WOHOO! Amazing!! I bet they put a boy and a girl back!
So excited for you!!


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: that is an excellent report! I can feel your BFP coming!


----------



## Blue12

Turkey amazing news!!! High chance of twins with two hatching blasts!


Sandy - wahoo for retrieval!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Gals!!! I'm super happy and excited!!! 

Blue-do you really think so?? They were already hatched!! 6 day transfer, so my beta will be a week from tomorrow...not too bad relatively speaking!!!


----------



## Blue12

I know alllllll the drs at my clinic push for day 5 blasts as they feel if they survive that far they have a sginificantly higher chance of being successful. My dr is the only one in the clinic who is a "chicken" and only does day 3 transfers at risk of not having anything by day 5 lol.


----------



## Turkey16

Plus we had the CCS testing done, so I am PRAYING that at least one of these 6 day babies sticks!!!

Have you guys gotten used to the whole twin situation???


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Plus we had the CCS testing done, so I am PRAYING that at least one of these 6 day babies sticks!!!
> 
> Have you guys gotten used to the whole twin situation???

Oh the thought of another set of twins is exciting to me! We need more people in the multiples forum it gets a little slow there :)


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I haven't even ventured into the multiples forum!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- that's soooo exciting!!! I actually had 2 6 day blast and both were hatching as well. I was told an 80 percent chance of one sticking if not both. I think you will def see a BFP soon :)


----------



## sekky

Good Morning ladies. Am a little worried right now because DH's blood sugar is dangerously very high from his blood test yesterday. So high that the doctors wanted him to stay at the hospital for a few days to enable them monitor him.

Am resisting the urge to google for fear of reading what I don't want to see. Just wondering how this will affect his sperm quality and our future embryo(s)


----------



## Blue12

Awe sekky that is a scare. Hopefully they sort it out quickly. Xxxxx

Praying xxxx


----------



## Mells54

Smelly, sorry to hear about DH. I hope they can control it quickly. There are so many medical technologies (look at IVF) for things like this. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Mells54

Have my appt this morning with the periontologist. I'm very nervous, but staying positive. At least H is with me this time!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies just quick update on way back from ER and they got 21 eggs!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Amazing news Sandy!!! Can't wait to hear your report this time around! Are you doingvthatvsame program you did last cycle?

Sekky...try not to worry!!!! You don't want to put any additional stress on yourself. DH will be ok, and I'm sure it won't affect your cycle adversely. Deep breaths!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah all with ICSI due to using frozen Sperm get a call tomorrow morning with update. Embryologist sounded very happy with collection and think it will be a 5dt. 

Sekky, sorry to hear about the extra worry with dh but as the other ladies have said I'm sure you have nothing to worry about and shouldn't affect your cycle. They have time now to put things right xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy awesome numbers. It's always reassuring to start with a higher number.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mells looking forward to your update after your appt so glad dh will be there with you. It's this the first scan he has seen? Xx


----------



## Turkey16

Mells54 said:


> Have my appt this morning with the periontologist. I'm very nervous, but staying positive. At least H is with me this time!

Good luck today Mells!!! It's going to go beautifully!!!


----------



## MoBaby

sekky said:


> Good Morning ladies. Am a little worried right now because DH's blood sugar is dangerously very high from his blood test yesterday. So high that the doctors wanted him to stay at the hospital for a few days to enable them monitor him.
> 
> Am resisting the urge to google for fear of reading what I don't want to see. Just wondering how this will affect his sperm quality and our future embryo(s)

Sekky I think you need to call re and see what the de has to say. It's possible it's been elevated for a while. I hope he's feeling better soon!

Sandy! Yay for a bunch of eggies!!


----------



## alicatt

Sekky - I agree with MoBaby, call the FS/RE. He will know if high blood sugar can effect sperm quality/quantity. Then hopefully you can put your mind at ease, or come up with a plan B if necessary.

Sandy - amazing numbers! YAY! I hope you get a nice strong fertilization rate too :thumbup:

Mells - good luck at your appt today! So happy that your DH will be there too, I bet he is super excited to see the baby!

AFM - Having some issues with the supplements and the medicine that my FS gave me. Between all the supplements and the Metformin, I'm having some really horrible stomach cramps and digestion issues. I have decided not to take the Metformin today to see if it improves my stomach. It was so bad yesterday I spent the majority of the day in bed :cry: I am also wondering if I really need the Metformin if I'm taking Inositol? I think they pretty much do the same thing. They both work to lower your insulin resistance which then lowers the androgen levels in your blood, which then improves the quality of your eggs. Does anyone know about this? :shrug:


----------



## Turkey16

Yikes! That does not sound fun Ali! Wish I could help, but I've never taken either of those medications. You mentioned the supplements you're taking also. I feel like I might stop those before stopping the medications, especially if your RE is the one who prescribed them. But again, I have no personal experience here, just going with my gut. Hope that you feel better!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Yikes! That does not sound fun Ali! Wish I could help, but I've never taken either of those medications. You mentioned the supplements you're taking also. I feel like I might stop those before stopping the medications, especially if your RE is the one who prescribed them. But again, I have no personal experience here, just going with my gut. Hope that you feel better!!!

Thanks! I was skeptical about taking the Metformin as I had tried it in the past with the same issues, and had to stop taking it. I'll call them in a bit to see what they suggest, I just couldn't go through another day of horrible stomach cramps and diarrhea :(


----------



## Sandy83

Hope your feeling better soon Ali xx


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies. So good to have all of you. I informed RE already waiting for her decision.

Sandy great number. Keeping everything crossed for a great fert report too.

Ali sorry about the awful feeling. 

Mells hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## alicatt

I was talking with a friend here locally, and she mentioned that there is a stomach virus that is going around, so maybe I just picked that up and it has nothing to do with the supplements and medicine I'm taking? I really hope that is what it is, as I don't want to stop taking anything, as I think it will give me the best shot here! So here is praying I have a stomach bug! LOL! Who wishes for that? :wacko::haha:

Sekky, I hope you get some answers!


----------



## MoBaby

Metformin can really tear the stomach up Ali :( Feel better!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Metformin can really tear the stomach up Ali :( Feel better!

I know, that is why I blamed it initially, but maybe it was a bug? I guess we'll see how I feel when I take it again tomorrow! So far, I've been feeling a lot better today without it.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies have been super super busy with work and getting my house redone windows,paint,trim,new carpet it's now alllllll done! Anyway I have been following you guys very closey glad to hear pleanty of eggs, and a great transfer, and Ali hope you get to feeling better! Im off all week so will be on more


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! Thanks for the well wishes. My appt went great. Both babies are measuring a couple days ahead, strong heartbeats, and lots of movement. Baby B even looked like s/he was moving its mouth. DH loved it! It is so real now...for both of us.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- congrats that is sooooo exciting!!! I'm glad everything is going great!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells: that's awesome! I'm glad you two were able to share that special moment.

Sandy: great report!!!

Sekky: I hope everything is okay with your DH.

Ali: I'm sorry the hear that you're not feeling well. Hopefully, it is resolved quickly.

:hugs: Hugs all around, strong ladies of B&B.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy- WOW thats awesome!!


Mells- Thats so neat that DH was able to see the babies this time and I bet they are so big! 

Ali- I am on the other coast in Oregon but we have a stomach bug running around work its bad.



AFM- I have my Harmony test tomorrow and my NT scan!! I also am meeting with the periontologist. I get worked up right before every scan because I am so afraid something is wrong :( But I felt better when I got home from work and listened to the babies on my doppler!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I was so nervous today too. But the tech looked at everything and said everything looked good. I didn't actually meet with the doc, I'll do that next visit...so I'm sure if everything wasn't good the periontologist would have come in and recommended further testing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I was so nervous today too. But the tech looked at everything and said everything looked good. I didn't actually meet with the doc, I'll do that next visit...so I'm sure if everything wasn't good the periontologist would have come in and recommended further testing.

How long did the scan take approx? They scheduled me to be there 2 freaking hours lol


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats mell on awesome scan!

I wish I had a Doppler... Worried about my scan! Symptoms have been much better for 4 days or so.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, I was so nervous today too. But the tech looked at everything and said everything looked good. I didn't actually meet with the doc, I'll do that next visit...so I'm sure if everything wasn't good the periontologist would have come in and recommended further testing.
> 
> How long did the scan take approx? They scheduled me to be there 2 freaking hours lolClick to expand...

Yes, I was scheduled for two hours and it took about two hours total. You first sit down with the genetic counselor and go through family history. She made recommendations for tests that can be done, and explained what they all mean. The scan itself was probably just over an hour after that. They really measure everything. We saw both babies completely...we could even see the spine and stomach.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, I was so nervous today too. But the tech looked at everything and said everything looked good. I didn't actually meet with the doc, I'll do that next visit...so I'm sure if everything wasn't good the periontologist would have come in and recommended further testing.
> 
> How long did the scan take approx? They scheduled me to be there 2 freaking hours lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I was scheduled for two hours and it took about two hours total. You first sit down with the genetic counselor and go through family history. She made recommendations for tests that can be done, and explained what they all mean. The scan itself was probably just over an hour after that. They really measure everything. We saw both babies completely...we could even see the spine and stomach.Click to expand...

Oh great thanks! I guess I will plan on it taking that long. :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies report is in 21 eggs of which 20 were mature but only 8 fertilised. Think I feel a little disappointed just thought more might have fertilised but guess I should be grateful that 8 are fertilised xx


----------



## Blue12

That is still incredible numbers Hun although you are feeling surprised right now. This recent cycle I only had 3 fertilize and have twins. Xxxx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy that's great! They are going to be 8 super embryos :) its quality you want not quantity.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies I am happy I'd got those 8 it only takes 1 xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy that is great news! Did you do ICSI?


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah we have to do ICSI as dh's Sperm is frozen xx


----------



## L4hope

8 is great Sandy! I know the feeling though..we always have certain expectations along the way with this process. But I think you will have great blasts in this group!! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I know it's hard not to be disappointed but 8 is still a lot of embryos! I always felt the same way though when I had a certain number in my head :hugs: Totally agree quality over quantity. 

Sekky - I hope your DH is doing better :hugs: 

Mells - great update! So happy your DH was there with you too!

Ali - I've heard metformin can really upset your stomach until you get used it. Hopefully it's better now.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy 8 is a great number. I had 8 as well and and 4 was fert. And all 4 made it to the expanded blast stage. They say the more eggs you hve the less quality at times. So I think your good with your 8


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy- 8 is great! It only takes 1


Sekky- I hope you and your DH are doing well. Thinking of you.

AFM- I am doing my NT and Harmony test in 2 hours&#8230; so excited that I get to see the babies for a long time during the ultrasound! Oh and I just noticed I am finally a lime yahoo!!


----------



## alicatt

Sandy - I agree with Sweet, the more eggs you get, the greater chance of some of them being immature or bad, that happened to me the first time around too. I ended up with only 7 fertilized. I'm sure that the 8 that did fertilize are all awesome and that you'll get lots to blast! :thumbup:

Brandy - good luck with your scan today!!! :happydance:

AFM - not much going on, still feeling the cramping and stomach upset, and I haven't taken any metformin since Sunday. I am going to call my Dr to see what they recommend, I can't take it at the dose they wanted me to, but maybe I can take it at a lower dose? We'll see.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- my doc started me on metformin ( don't think I needed it) but it tore my stomach up bad. I took it for about 2-3 weeks then quit taking it. Indoooo not like that med. hopefully they can do something different


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I agree with the others about metformin. It is horrible on the stomach. You must take with a very full stomach. My mom takes it for diabetes and she has problems if she doesn't eat.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, I agree with the others about metformin. It is horrible on the stomach. You must take with a very full stomach. My mom takes it for diabetes and she has problems if she doesn't eat.

Yep, it is supposed to help women with PCOS, to improve their insulin resistance, but it kills my stomach. So I'm not sure what I'm going to do? I surely can't keep taking it!


----------



## Blue12

It does get better the longer you take it. After 3-4 weeks I hardly had problems at all. And it was extremely bad in the beginning. I think it helped me with egg quality.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!

During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldn&#8217;t sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.

Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!


The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> It does get better the longer you take it. After 3-4 weeks I hardly had problems at all. And it was extremely bad in the beginning. I think it helped me with egg quality.

Thanks Blue! I think I will just cut back on the amount, they have me at 750mg 2x a day, I am thinking I'll cut the pill in 1/2 and take 1/2 in the morning with food and the other 1/2 in the evening with food, and if that works then increase from there.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!
> 
> During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldnt sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.
> 
> Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!
> 
> 
> The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

How perfect!! YAY! So happy for you, :wohoo:


----------



## Mells54

Brandy such good news. I didn't get any specific results from my us, they just said everything looked good. We are choosing not to do the optional testing, so we will go strictly by what we see on us.


----------



## Turkey16

Sounds like so much fun Brandy!!! So glad the babies are doing great!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Just had the teeny-tiniest bit of pink blood on my toilet paper...I'm 2dp6dt, can it possibly be implantation bleeding?? It's hardly bleeding mind you...it wasn't really even a drop, but I'm kinda psyched! Could it be??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Just had the teeny-tiniest bit of pink blood on my toilet paper...I'm 2dp6dt, can it possibly be implantation bleeding?? It's hardly bleeding mind you...it wasn't really even a drop, but I'm kinda psyched! Could it be??

I've never had implantation bleeding but the timing is perfect!
I'm guessing it is!
Are you using crinone? It can cause your vaginal walls to become irritated and cause bleeding or pinkish discharge.
When I was pregnant the first symptoms I had were pinching and tingling in the uterus. It was the implantation I was feeling at 2-3 days past transfer. :happydance: I can't wait for more updates!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Sounds good to me, Turkey! Are you the HPT type or will you wait for OTD?


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, could well be implantation bleed is perfect timing. Looking forward to hearing more updates this is exciting!!!!!!

Brandy, great news at u/s xx


----------



## Blue12

Turkey that does sound great! I had that with the cycle for my DD. IT freaked me out lol but was good news lol. But it didn't happen this time - so I was convinced it hadn't worked this time lol


----------



## MoBaby

Sounds good turkey!! Fx for you!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, I hope this is it for you. I didn't have implantation spotting...so I can't give any advice in that respect. I've got everything X'd for you!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Scan this morning. It wasn't good.... IT WAS GREAT!!!! Omg. Baby wasn't as active as I hoped but he got to moving and turned around and moved his little arms (disclaimer: i dont know if its he or she but I just say he :) ) HB was between 168 and 173. Measured 2 days ahead at 10w6d. SO happy. I graduated. Gave everyone hugs. And cried. My RE almost cried as well. He was teary eyed! It was fantastic. I am so sad to leave them but so happy to begin a new adventure. Here is my baby:


----------



## Sandy83

Amazing Mo that picture is fantastic. I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## alicatt

:happydance: Mo!!! Yipee!


----------



## MoBaby

I need to send the clinic a thank you gift. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- that is sooooo exciting!! I'm soooo happy for you! I'm dropping off goodies at like 20 weeks like cupcakes and thank you card and donating the follistim I didn't have to use.


----------



## MoBaby

I need to donate my PIO I didnt use. I have several vials of it. I need to check if anything else. I think I have a whole box of vivelle as well. I think I may send them one of those edible arrangements for now then visit later with goodies when I am big :) Its so bittersweet! They are all I have known for almost 3 years... I was sad but happy.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- same here I have been with my RE for 3 years and have done every possible thing. It's amazing to finally have our BFP. And that's why I have been waiting so I have a nice bump . I will be 20 weeks fri. Debating if I want to go at 20 or 24 weeks Unsure yet. It's just so surreal :)


----------



## Em260

Turkey - that sounds promising yay!! :happydance: 

Brandy - great news congrats!! 

Mo - congrats to you too!!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Mo! Great pic!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I need to donate my PIO I didnt use. I have several vials of it. I need to check if anything else. I think I have a whole box of vivelle as well. I think I may send them one of those edible arrangements for now then visit later with goodies when I am big :) Its so bittersweet! They are all I have known for almost 3 years... I was sad but happy.

Great Pic MO and congrats on graduating ! I cried too when my RE hugged me.. I really miss him I really wish he delivered babies he is the most thoughtful person I have ever met. I have his cell and home number thats how much he wants his patients to feel secure.

I donated all my meds too. I seriously had a ton! I was only on 150 units of each and I was dropped to 75Units part way through so I had enough for another cycle. They were super happy that means one person that might not be able to afford a cycle will get one free from me.


I also thought about the edible arrangements! But if anyone else has any other ideas I would love to hear them


----------



## Turkey16

Incredible news MoBaby!!! You scared the heck out of the though with that bit at the beginning!!! Such wonderful news!!! Can't wait to hear (and see!!!) how things progress!!!


----------



## Turkey16

FYI gals...I think my "implantation bleeding" may have actually been (TMI ALERT!) Estradiol-tinged discharge. In the past I've always had the blue estrace, but for whatever reason I have the generic this time, and I didn't notice before, but they are the lightest shade of pink...oh well. I'm definitely feeling crampy with a pull and a tug here or there. Staying positive!!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, glad to hear you are staying positive not long now till OTD!!!! Exciting

Well ladies had a call from the clinic and all 8 embryo's are still going so having a 5dt :wohoo: xx


----------



## Blue12

That's amazing sandy


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, any news on dh? how you getting on with stimms? Any update when ER will be? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Amazing sandy!!!! Yay!


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. I think I have missed a lot. I will catch up shortly


----------



## Anxiously

Mo what a cute pic of your babe!

Turkey, Sandy, looks like things are looking great for you as well! Can't wait for your OTDs!

I just found out yesterday that DH will be coming home for a visit 1st week Oct!!! And there's a high chance that he'll be sent back home for a 2 month training! I'm psyched! That poor man has been feeling so left out from all the scans :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy- Great news!! How exciting PUPO soon!!

Anxiously- Are you going to book a private scan for while he is here?


----------



## Em260

Sandy - yayy congrats!! :happydance: 

Anxiously - oh that's so great your DH will be home with you again! 

Turkey - that cramping with pulling sensation was my first symptom as well. So excited for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Cramping was my first sign also! At 2dp and 3dpt :) gl turkey!


----------



## sekky

Mo so happy with your update. I must admit you scared me with the start. Congrats on graduating. Thrilled for you.

Sandy that's great. So your transfer will be Saturday?

Turkey am also staying positive for you. Not long till OTD

Anxious I guess your DH will be happy to share the experience with you.

Brandy looking forward to knowing what you are having.

Em, first, and sweetness how are you?

AFM stimm day 8, 12 follie above 10mm with E2 at 900 from 400 on Tuesday. Lining perfect 'as usual' (RE's expression). As for DH he's on metformin and something else to keep it on check. I think it's been elevated over time we just didn't know until he decided to test himself. Another scan and e2 on Saturday then I expect to have my ER date


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry for scaring you! Lol.. I have to throw that thrill factor in!

I ordered a nice big edible arrangement for the re office and staff :) it should arrive tomorrow. I hope they like it!


----------



## Em260

Sekky - sounds like things are moving right along yay! ER will be here before you know it. I'm doing well, thanks for asking. Just waiting for my 20 week u/s on Tuesday.


----------



## sekky

Wow Em, 20 weeks already? Goodluck with the scan.

Lotus checked in here lately? If you still do, how are things moving along for your next trial?

Ash how are you too? You must have been wedded by now?


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, won't be long now sounds like things are moving along nicely. Looking forward to your update on Saturday xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

sekky said:


> Wow Em, 20 weeks already? Goodluck with the scan.
> 
> Lotus checked in here lately? If you still do, how are things moving along for your next trial?
> 
> Ash how are you too? You must have been wedded by now?

Hi sekky! Funny that you ask! I just got a message from the clinic today. I'm planning to do a March cycle. It begins Mar 4! I'm not sure what that means exactly, but I am excited. :happydance: They do group cycles, so I just have to go along with whatever they have planned. I don't even care, though. We're saving at least $12k and I just want to be pregnant, whatever it takes. 

Ash! How was the move?


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, that sounds so exciting. I wonder if you get to meet others in the same group. It might be nice to share the experience.

Sekky, sounds like things are moving along nicely.


----------



## FirstTry

So, when is your beta, Turkey? Any chance you'd POAS beforehand? I think I got this BFP 3 or 4dp5dt. And I can't wait to see yours :thumbup:

Sandy: awesome report again!

Sekky: you're next!

Mo: I'm so happy for you. Congratulations graduate!

Lotus: it's wonderful that you have a date and that it's covered!

As for me, Sir Kicks-a-Lot is at it again, now. I'm always happy to feel it. Yes, I started feeling it very early, so don't stress if you don't feel it til later.


----------



## ~Brandy~

During my ultrasound on Tuesday the doctor told me that I probably wont feel kicks till later in my pregnancy :( Both of their placentas are anterior... so they have a nice pillow to kick at instead of me apparently lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sekky - I'm doing fine, things are pretty calm for me right now. No baby news and also no wedding news. We're planning and talking but the wedding isn't going to be until June of next year so I'm not in any hurry to plan anything right now. 

Lotus - the move was exhausting but we've been here for a little over 2 months now and we're really settled in now. We're loving living in CA and have made some good friends over here already so its been really nice.

I am stalking the thread but have kind of given up on the baby stuff for the time being. We're going to use out frosties at some point and if that doesn't work do one more IVF but we're not in any rush at this point. I'm going to finish school and then if I still feel that need for a child (which I probably will) we'll move forward with more fertility treatments. I've pretty much been deflated by all of this failure so I'm trying to take a time out and just focus on having a life without a child ... now and possibly forever.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells- yes, apparently we go through in small groups and do all the classes together (orientation, injections, etc). I've been told by former patients that it's a nice bonding experience and helpful to have others with you. Of course, we know that from BnB! &#10084;

First- It's not covered, it's just discounted. So we will have to pay a little over $6k, which is better than before. :winkwink: Yay for kicking because you know you have a strong one, but sorry for the discomfort. :hugs:

Ash- I completely understand how exhausting a big move can be! It's great that you have already made friends, though. That part can be tough. Taking some time off (it will be a year when we try again in mar), has been really helpful for me. I hope it is for you as well. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- glad to hear things are going good. I bet CA is beautiful. I have always wanted to go vacay out there. And know how hard it is and exhausting. Your time is coming 

Lotus- glad to see you have a date set to start! Time will fly by when you start


----------



## alicatt

Hi All..

Ash - great to hear from you! :flower:
Lotus - you too! :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :thumbup:

So I ordered my meds, that was an ordeal and a half! I ended up using a company in Israel called www.isrameds.com they provide bravelle and menopur (and other items I'm sure) at about 1/2 the price of fertility pharmacies here in the US. Oh well, a little ordeal for $3000 in savings is worthwhile!

I should get AF in the next week, and will do day 3 bloods, then start on BCP on day 3 as well. Once we have that date, all the other dates will fall into place. Right now we're estimating I start Lupron around my birthday Oct 6-8th. Then start stims around Oct 20-22nd and finally egg retrieval Oct 30th-Nov 2nd. I'm slowly but surely getting there :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

This sounds great Ali!! Congrats!! How has your stomach been??


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> So, when is your beta, Turkey? Any chance you'd POAS beforehand? I think I got this BFP 3 or 4dp5dt. And I can't wait to see yours :thumbup:
> 
> Sandy: awesome report again!
> 
> Sekky: you're next!
> 
> Mo: I'm so happy for you. Congratulations graduate!
> 
> Lotus: it's wonderful that you have a date and that it's covered!
> 
> As for me, Sir Kicks-a-Lot is at it again, now. I'm always happy to feel it. Yes, I started feeling it very early, so don't stress if you don't feel it til later.

Thanks First!!!! "Sir Kicks-a-Lot"! That's hilarious!! 

Not a POAS kinda girl...although I've been having A LOT of tugging and pulling going on, so I've been tempted!! I even have a 5-pack of HPTs in my bathroom!!! Took a half day on Monday (OTD) so I can be home to get the news. Soooo nervous & excited!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> This sounds great Ali!! Congrats!! How has your stomach been??

I'm going to go see my Gastroenterologist Dr on Tuesday to double check that there isn't anything else going on here. I have been taking 1/2 tablet of calcium carbonate with each meal and that has curtailed the runs, and by taking 1/2 a tablet of the metformin at the same time, my stomach has been much better. Still not 100% but tolerable. My FS really wants me to take the metformin, so I'm going to do what I can to appease him.


I think you should :test: I'm a POAS addict :haha: I got my first BFP on a FRER (first response early result) at 4DP5DT, so you could have one and not know it!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ali I got my meds from Israel too. I was very pleased with the cost and they arrived very quickly.


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey16 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> So, when is your beta, Turkey? Any chance you'd POAS beforehand? I think I got this BFP 3 or 4dp5dt. And I can't wait to see yours :thumbup:
> 
> Sandy: awesome report again!
> 
> Sekky: you're next!
> 
> Mo: I'm so happy for you. Congratulations graduate!
> 
> Lotus: it's wonderful that you have a date and that it's covered!
> 
> As for me, Sir Kicks-a-Lot is at it again, now. I'm always happy to feel it. Yes, I started feeling it very early, so don't stress if you don't feel it til later.
> 
> Thanks First!!!! "Sir Kicks-a-Lot"! That's hilarious!!
> 
> Not a POAS kinda girl...although I've been having A LOT of tugging and pulling going on, so I've been tempted!! I even have a 5-pack of HPTs in my bathroom!!! Took a half day on Monday (OTD) so I can be home to get the news. Soooo nervous & excited!!Click to expand...

Pulling and tugging is great! With the two hatching blasts, I think you have a really good shot. No guarantees, but it sounds extremely promising. Monday is very soon!


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies back from transfer and have one hatching blastocyst on board!! Happy about that but pee'd off as I was due to have an acupuncture session straight after but my normal guy doesn't work at that clinic on weekends so arranged for his colleague to do it and said he had arranged it and doesn't matter what time I turn up I will be able to get treated straight away. Well turned up at the time I had said I should be there and the colleague turned round and said I would have to wait for an hour before being seen as she had another patient in. This could just be my hormones making me act irrational but I thought the whole point in having acupuncture after transfer wad to have it straight away. So in the end I haven't had the acupuncture xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry ladies just having a bit of a rant! I think it just annoyed me at how unprofessional she was and I just wanted everything to go so smoothly and she couldn't understand that. Going to try and calm myself down now and have lots of PMA xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy congrats on the transfer! Sorry about the acu..She should have honored your time :(


----------



## Em260

Sandy - congrats on being PUPO!! It's ok to rant away that was very unprofessional of her.


----------



## sekky

Congrats on a hatching blast Sandy. Sorry about the accu.

Lotus glad you have your date. So happy you will save a lot of money using the clinic you choose that must be a big relief.

Ash so good to hear from and glad you have settled in CA. Goodluck with school and hoping you get your forever baby with your next trial (FET or fresh). I agree taking a break does a lot of good.

Mo that's very thoughtful of you.(I mean sending your clinic a gift) 

Back from my follie check (day 9). 16-18 follies ranging between 12-17mm. I go back on Monday and hopefully will trigger same day. Still on 225iu of Gonal f and 0.2ml of busereline.


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, congrats on being PUPO...PMA all the way.

Sekky, sounds like things are moving along nicely.

AFM, nothing new. Appt this week with my regular OB.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls...having some serious lower back pains!! Anybody else experience this while waiting for OTD?? Not fun, but I'm hoping maybe it's s good sign...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy yay on the transfer

Turkey those dymptoms sound very good!! I really remember the pulling sendation


----------



## Blue12

I accidentally pressed unsubscribe and have missed so much - I thought everyone had gone quiet lol. 

Be back after some catching up lol


----------



## Mells54

Hi Blue! ow are you feeling?

Turkey, I didn't really get back pain until much more recently, and it isn't constant. Of course, everyone is different. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Em260

Sekky - great news! Yay for trigger tomorrow! 

Turkey - sounds very promising :thumbup: Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, sounds promising not long now till OTD. Exciting how you holding up? 

Sekky, fx'd for triggering tomorrow won't be long for you now.

Lotus & Ash, great to hear from you and glad you are both looking forward to the future whatever it entails. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## sekky

Thanks Mells, Em and Sandy. Really looking forward to tomorrow. My visible vein is tired of getting pricked hope tomorrow is my last E2.

Hey blue how are you doing?

Sweetness and brandy Hi!

Ali how are you too?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sekky- Sounds like it wont be long now! FX that you get to trigger Monday :) 


Turkey- How in the world are you holding out on testing. I could never do it haha. Your symptoms sound great.


AFM- I am just hanging in there waiting for the days to slowly pass as always lol. I took my harmony test 5 days ago but thats 5 real days ... I think they said 8-10 BUSINESS days. I have another ultrasound and OB appt on the 19th so I cant wait to see the little guys.


----------



## MoBaby

Sekky yay for triggering!!

I have my first regular OB appt tomorrow! I'm excited but nervous. Idk what is going to happen. I'm afraid of the Doppler.. I wonder if they will try that. So big day! Oh and we are doing the pg reveal later tonight on FB after we announce it to some close friends :) Excited!


----------



## Blue12

Sekky you are so close now!!!!! Wahoo! 

I have an ultrasound booked for next week. Will be 12 weeks. And then will be telling my boss - then announcing (dot want my boss to hear through friends at work lol). 

Not sure whether to have ultrasound and then announce or wait for ultrasound results and ips blood results. Other than feeling so sick so sick and sore breasts, I don't feel pregnant lol. It's so hard to believe still.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Sekky yay for triggering!!
> 
> I have my first regular OB appt tomorrow! I'm excited but nervous. Idk what is going to happen. I'm afraid of the Doppler.. I wonder if they will try that. So big day! Oh and we are doing the pg reveal later tonight on FB after we announce it to some close friends :) Excited!

Mo: my first OB appt was anticlimactic. They told me they weren't planning on doing an u/s until 20 weeks and the Doppler found nothing. I then insisited on, and got, an u/s that day. The OB couldn't hear baby on the Doppler until 16 weeks.

They aren't used to people who've experienced the difficulties and losses we have, so they don't expect you to be so worried. Oh, and it took a while to try explain why the nurse couldn't use last mensrual period to calculate the due date from my FET! I finally just took transfer date and subtracted 19 days for her.

Anyway, the good news is tht as the weeks pass, you will feel more and more at ease. Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

what a dumb nurse! good thing with me is they can use my LMP because I did a natural FET and since I have normal 28 day cycles the timing works both ways.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Sekky- Sounds like it wont be long now! FX that you get to trigger Monday :)
> 
> 
> Turkey- How in the world are you holding out on testing. I could never do it haha. Your symptoms sound great.
> 
> 
> AFM- I am just hanging in there waiting for the days to slowly pass as always lol. I took my harmony test 5 days ago but thats 5 real days ... I think they said 8-10 BUSINESS days. I have another ultrasound and OB appt on the 19th so I cant wait to see the little guys.

I have my first regular OB appt on the 19th! Not sure what all they will do but it's a 2 hour appt so I think they will do an ultrasound.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Sekky- Sounds like it wont be long now! FX that you get to trigger Monday :)
> 
> 
> Turkey- How in the world are you holding out on testing. I could never do it haha. Your symptoms sound great.
> 
> 
> AFM- I am just hanging in there waiting for the days to slowly pass as always lol. I took my harmony test 5 days ago but thats 5 real days ... I think they said 8-10 BUSINESS days. I have another ultrasound and OB appt on the 19th so I cant wait to see the little guys.
> 
> I have my first regular OB appt on the 19th! Not sure what all they will do but it's a 2 hour appt so I think they will do an ultrasound.Click to expand...

This I guess is my first actual appt with my OB... I did a meet and greet with him after I was released from my FS but no testing or exams. He has me down on the 19th for an ultrasound for the first 1.5 hours then 30 minutes with him.

I have been to so many doctors that each one does an ultrasound haha. At this point I dont know if they tell each other what the last one found/saw.


----------



## Blue12

Wow you ladies all have such long appointments. With my dd I was in and out of appts in 5-10mins. Did my blood pressure, measurements, listened to heart, pee test for proteins, took my weight, asked if I had any concerns otherwise see you next time lol.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls...I booked myself solid this weekend so I'd be distracted, but it's keeping me from getting a look at what's happening with you all!!!

Sandy-how are you feeling?? Did you end up getting any post-transfer accupuncture? I had to have my session about 24 hours afterward, but I figured it couldn't hurt. The whole "hatching blast" thing is pretty exciting...how long til your OTD?? I couldn't believe mine would arrive so quickly, but I guess all the waiting for the blast status cuts the OTD wait down a bit. Will you test early??

Sekky-good luck tomorrow!!!! Hoping that you are able to trigger tomorrow night!!! 

Ali-how are you feeling?? 

Lotus & Ash-great to hear from you!!

MoBaby-good luck with your OB appt. I'm sure it will be great. How are you doing your FB reveal?? My friend just posted a pic of her two dogs with "What to Expect When You're Expecting" propped up between them, and it said something like "blue & jack are prepping for their baby brother's arrival". It was super cute. 

Brandy-with all these ultrasounds you seem to be getting, did you ever post a pic?? Sorry if I missed it, but I'd love to see what these babes look like!! Why do you have to wait so long for these test results?? I had DD about 4 years ago, and my memory isn't great, but I don't remember the harmony scan (or any scan that's results took so long!!) What's it all about??

Blue-12 weeks!!! Wow! That's super exciting? Are you showing?? Have you guys told your daughter?? I'd probably wait for this last round of results and then tell your boss...unless you're very close with him or her (or showing!!!)

Mells-good luck at your appointment! How are you feeling these days? The back pain is no fun I bet!! Other than that, how's everything feeling??

Anxiously, Em, Sweetness, FirstTry, L4hope-hope you gorgeous ladies are feeling terrific!!

Edamame, Everhopeful, ttcbaby, Lucie, babyD-haven't heard from you lately, but if you're lurking at all, I hope you're doing well!! Miss ya!

AFM-24 hours til I'll know what's up!! Feeling optimistic and hopeful, but the fact that I have a frosty this time around has given me a lot of comfort. Back is still hurting (not as bad...I'm trying to rest) and the pulling and tugging is still going on. Lots of cramps too...as for testing early, I'm definitely tempted, but then all the "what is my beta" terror could possibly start early and god forbid it's negative, I'll be wondering if the test was a bum one etc...just can't handle it. Took a half day tomorrow and I'll get the official call in the safety of my own bedroom!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## sekky

All the best tomorrow turkey.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue- Yes my appts are always LONG! I went to one on 9/10 with a genetics counselor and between dr. appt, bloodwork, ultrasound etc.. I was there 3.75 hours. It was awful since I had to hold my pee for about 1.5 of it LOL 


Turkey- Cant wait to hear I am so excited for you!! I dont think I have ever posted ultrasound pics I will have to take the time to do that. When they did my scan on the 10th checking the nuchal I was given those results immediately the babies didn't show signs of a thickened neck or spinal area they were both .6 which is far less than the max they are looking for 3.5... so that is good. The harmony test is just the blood test for the chromosone abnormalities and its sent to a lab out of state so that is the wait time.


They said they were 75% sure that one was a boy and one was a girl thats what the genetic counselor said while viewing the ultrasounds in 3d... But we will see.


----------



## Mells54

Blue, they said my appts are so long because there is two of them.

Brandy, yes my periantologist sends are results directly to my OB. This way they don't repeat anything the other does.

Turkey, I feel pretty good. I think I need to have my thyroid checked again since I'm having some of my typical symptoms when my meds need to be adjusted. I'm starting to get a little pooch so I don't think it will be too long before I'm in maternity pants. Oh my!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey fx'd for tomorrow. I'm definitely with you on the not testing early I would just rather have the official results. My OTD is a week tomorrow so not too long to wait and I'm the same as you have a really busy weekend next week to keep me busy. Unfortunately we didn't get any frosties so hoping this one is a sticky one! Definitely gives me hope that it was hatching before implantation. Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Blue, they said my appts are so long because there is two of them.
> 
> Brandy, yes my periantologist sends are results directly to my OB. This way they don't repeat anything the other does.
> 
> Turkey, I feel pretty good. I think I need to have my thyroid checked again since I'm having some of my typical symptoms when my meds need to be adjusted. I'm starting to get a little pooch so I don't think it will be too long before I'm in maternity pants. Oh my!

:haha::haha: Once the pooch arrives thats all she wrote!

I thought mine was just bloat a couple weeks ago but they confirmed that since I have previous children the body changes a little quicker and twins also helped with that.. I finally gave in and started wearing maternity jeans this weekend that I got at Macys.. Not sure if I will wear them to work though. I have been living in summer dresses and such at work since they are loose.


----------



## MoBaby

Hatching is a great sign sandy!

I dont know how you guys can hold off! You all saw how crazy I am! 
Fx for you tomorrow turkey! And you too sandy! Just 7 more days!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy-hatching is a grrrrrrreat sign!

Seky- good thing for last lab draw! My poor veins got stuck all the time. 

Turkey-good luck tomorrow, I know it will be great news!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, thinking of you this morning!!! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Fingers crossed, Turkey!


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Turkey, I didn't realize that time has passed so quickly. It seems like just a few days ago that you had your transfer! All the best for a :bfp:!


----------



## Anxiously

Mo, Mells, Brandy, Blue, any of you gone for the NT scan yet? Mine is next week and I'm ultra terrified that I will have to go for CVS/amniocentesis.


----------



## Mells54

Anxiously, we told the genetic counselor that we would only do additional testing if the can should something truly abnormal, and we declined any initial bloodwork. The scan showed two perfect babies! We were a little nervous, but we have no family history and we used an egg donor that was very young and healthy. They also told us the due to having twins the bloodwork is unreliable bc one twin can mask anything happening with the other. For us, no matter the outcome of the scans we wouldn't change the fact that I will still go through with this pregnancy. Good Luck!


----------



## sekky

Turkey anxiously waiting for your post . I have refreshed this page over a 100 times already:haha:


----------



## MoBaby

I've just finished my appt... Overwhelmed isn't the word lol. So everything looks great. Dr wanted to do a pap. I warned him of the crinone! He put the speculum in and said okay we're not doing a pap today and you are definitely using the crinone right. A little embarrassed but. I'm stopping it on Saturday and switching to oral twice daily. My OB keeps all his uterine abnormalities on progesterone the whole pregnancy. Luckily I don't have to use crinone or much longer. Doing NT scan next week. Then will see dr again in 6 weeks! That's forever away. Oh we heard hb on Doppler!! Yay! 

Turkey we are waiting! Lol :) fx for you!


----------



## Em260

Turkey - keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Mo - great update :). So good you can get rid of the crinone. I think every OB has seen it all so no need to be embarrassed. 

Anxiously - I had the NT scan and if something was wrong I would have done the new blood tests either MaterniT21 or Harmony over amnio/CVS. The new tests are not invasive and no risk to baby.


----------



## alicatt

So much excitement on this thread!! :wohoo:

Great news Mo!

Sekky - not long now! YAY!

Turkey - can't wait to hear :thumbup:

AFM - not much going on, I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. I'm expecting her later this week. Then day 3 bloods and start the BCP. That is what is on deck for me this week!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Mo

Ali fx'd AF shows up soon and you will be able to get this show on the road xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- yay I'm soooooooo excited for you!!! I'm glad you heard the heartbeat!!! Best feeling in the world. 

Ali- hope AF comes soon so you can get this show on the road!


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. I forgot to ask how you are feeling? I really hope that this is your turn!!! :hugs:

I really hope that some new ladies come aboard soon, I want a cycle buddy! :haha: I love that you guys are all still here keeping tabs on how those in cycle and PUPO are doing! It is really awesome!!!


----------



## Sandy83

I'm doing good thanks Ali trying not to symptom spot but had a few twinges and camping sensation so fx'd xx


----------



## sekky

Am not triggering today but hopefully tomorrow. I have 19 follies. The biggest is btw 18-19mm and the smallest is btw 13-14mm. E2 came back at 3,472.

Another E2 tomorrow my poor vein. Then hopefully the last scan tomorrow too. i can't wait.


----------



## MoBaby

I forgot to add that I learned today I'll have a section at 36 weeks with amnio before to check for lung maturity. He's not risking my uterus rupturing with the previous surgery and less than perfect uterus :) oh and he said I had a small bump.


Sandy eek! Not much longer!
Ali: once af comes time will start moving! I used to like te bcp packets b/c it was like a count down. I marked the last pill in the pack I had to take and wrote on my mirror x days until injections start! That way I don't go crazy. Hope af comes soon!
Sekky one more day! I feel you with the blood draws :(


----------



## sekky

Ali fx she shows up and you get to start. Don't worry new ladies will join soon.

Mo am thrilled for you. As usual you can always have a peep at work while you wait for your next appointment wink wink. Just make sure you tell us about it.

Sandy looking forward to a BFP for you. And the hatching blast increases that chance.

Turkey any news yet?


----------



## sekky

Mo glad they've got everything planned already. So in 24 weeks, 5 days your lo will be here!!! Hmmmmmmmmmm so nice


----------



## alicatt

Sekky.. I know that feeling.. like you are a pin cushion! Can they use the other arm? Only one more day!!! WOHOO! 

Mo.. 36 weeks, wow! I bet that make it all a little more real! Have you calculated the dates? So exciting!!! I will definitely count down with the pills. I think that there is some overlap between the BCP and lupron, then in about 4-5 weeks I'll start with the stims. I think I'll be starting stims around Oct 21st? Or there abouts? I just hope it happens soon! :wacko:


----------



## FirstTry

Great report, Mo! It sounds like your OB really knows what he's doing. Amazing that you heard the hb on Doppler!

Anxiously: I had my NT scan at 12 weeks. We were told that gives 75% of the probability for Trisomies 13, 18, and 21. When we were there, the dr told us about a blood test named Verifi (verinata.com) that gives 95% probabilities. But they only give that of the NT test shows elevated risk, because it's probably not covered be insurance and costs $200. We asked to do it anyway, and said we'd gladly pay the $200.

I think other companies offer a similar test. 

Brandy: is the Harmony test you took the same thing? Btw, they told me 2 weeks also, but got back to me in only one week.


----------



## Em260

Sekky - that's a great number of follies!! Oh I remember those last couple of days my veins were a mess. Hopefully tomorrow will be the last one for you. 

Ali - hope AF shows up soon. I bet more people will join soon it seems like a lot of people take the summer off and then start in the fall. 

Mo - that's great your Dr. is being extra cautious.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Great report, Mo! It sounds like your OB really knows what he's doing. Amazing that you heard the hb on Doppler!
> 
> Anxiously: I had my NT scan at 12 weeks. We were told that gives 75% of the probability for Trisomies 13, 18, and 21. When we were there, the dr told us about a blood test named Verifi (verinata.com) that gives 95% probabilities. But they only give that of the NT test shows elevated risk, because it's probably not covered be insurance and costs $200. We asked to do it anyway, and said we'd gladly pay the $200.
> 
> I think other companies offer a similar test.
> 
> Brandy: is the Harmony test you took the same thing? Btw, they told me 2 weeks also, but got back to me in only one week.

It sounds like there are several tests like this one, I've also heard of the Maternit21 or something like that. I believe they all do the same thing, and can detect chromosomal abnormalities in your blood, and sometimes even tell you the sex! I think it gets more complicated when you have twins, but maybe some are more sensitive than others? The cost at $200 sounds about right. I won't have to have that test since we're only putting back chromosomally normal embryos. Plus we'll know the sex of them too! :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Question for the ladies that have had theNT test. I had two growth scans one at 14 weeks other at 18 weeks and they checked the neck, ventricles in brain, everything and they said it all looks great. I'm guessing they were not concerned about any problems then???? Because they didnt tell me to do the blood test


----------



## Bluebell bun

Ali, I start stimming on oct 17 th so more than happy to be a cycle buddy. :flower: Praying this is 3rd time lucky for us xx


----------



## Turkey16

BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## sekky

Bluebell bun said:


> Ali, I start stimming on oct 17 th so more than happy to be a cycle buddy. :flower: Praying this is 3rd time lucky for us xx

:happydance: Ali I told you. Welcome bluebell:hugs: fx for the 3rd try


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> BFP!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: congrats. Waiting was torture :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- yay congrats!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey!!!! Congrats! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness_87 said:


> Question for the ladies that have had theNT test. I had two growth scans one at 14 weeks other at 18 weeks and they checked the neck, ventricles in brain, everything and they said it all looks great. I'm guessing they were not concerned about any problems then???? Because they didnt tell me to do the blood test

Sweet, they told me as long as everything looked good on the scans there wasn't a need for the bloodwork test, but that we could have them if we wanted. We declined partly bc they told us with twins the bloodwork is less reliable and the scans are the real important part.


----------



## alicatt

Turkey!! :wohoo: :yipee: Amazing!! Did they tell you your BETA #? So super excited for you!!!!

Bluebell Bun! YAY!!! We'll be cycle buddies then, as I'll be starting a few days after you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey!!! Congrats!!! Yay!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Turkey I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Turkey16

Beta was 80...wanna feel overjoyed, but of course that nagging doubt has to rear it's ugly head!!! Looks like 102 is the median for 14dpo...hoping that puts me in the clear!! Last time was 37, so I'm feeling better about that. POAS hoping to see a nice line and it's not all that impressive...why does this have to be so hard?!?!?! Cautiously optimistic I suppose!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - massive congrats!!! PMA all the way - this is it!!! xx


----------



## everhopeful

So - I just had my lining check today - it was 9.3 which is the best I have ever had at this point.

Embryo going back in next Monday - excited and nervous
xx


----------



## Turkey16

YAY EVER!!!! Soooooo great to hear from you, and with such awesome news!! Hurray!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Ever that's great news hopefully the both of us will be joining Turkey with her bfp very soon xx


----------



## MoBaby

That's good turkey! I understand you being Cautiously optimistic. Congrats!


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo turkey.


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Turkey! Are you 8dpt? I think you still count that as 13dpo even if it was a 6 day blast. Are you having a second beta in a few days?

Ever: awesome lining! Transfer day is so soon!


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Congrats, Turkey! Are you 8dpt? I think you still count that as 13dpo even if it was a 6 day blast. Are you having a second beta in a few days?
> 
> Ever: awesome lining! Transfer day is so soon!

Oh FirstTry!!! I AM 8dpt...please tell me more!!! Does that really count as 13dpo even if was a 6dt?? I know it's ridiculous, but that would make me feel SO MUCH BETTER!!! The 13dpo median is only 63, so with 80 I'd be a shining star!! I SOOOOOO wanna be a shining star!!!&#128521;

Yes to 2nd beta...Wednesday at 7:45!


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey16 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Turkey! Are you 8dpt? I think you still count that as 13dpo even if it was a 6 day blast. Are you having a second beta in a few days?
> 
> Ever: awesome lining! Transfer day is so soon!
> 
> Oh FirstTry!!! I AM 8dpt...please tell me more!!! Does that really count as 13dpo even if was a 6dt?? I know it's ridiculous, but that would make me feel SO MUCH BETTER!!! The 13dpo median is only 63, so with 80 I'd be a shining star!! I SOOOOOO wanna be a shining star!!!&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Yes to 2nd beta...Wednesday at 7:45!Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I think my blast was frozen on day 6 because it took 6 days to develop into a blast. But the dr still referred to it as a day 5 transfer.

Plus, I remember hoping for 50+ beta 7dpt, so 80 at 8dpt sounds good to me!

The best indicator will be the second beta. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congratulations, Turkey!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your next #! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Ever - yay!! That is a nice lining, and in a week you'll be PUPO!!! :wohoo:

Turkey - I think you are a shining star!!! :thumbup: From what I've heard and read, it isn't where the BETA number starts, it is how it doubles, so here is for nice doubling!!! Do you go in on Wednesday for another BETA? :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Ever, good luck on transfer!

Turkey, you're a star to us!!!! it's all in the doubling time...hang in there!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- I think your headed off to a great start

Ever-yay for getting started

Mells- thanks for the info. Just making sure I was on the right track!


----------



## Blue12

Turkey with my dd my beta on 17dpo was 220 which with doubling time you will definitely be good!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anxious- I did my NT scan and both babies came out with .6 they want to see less than 3.5 so they werent concerned . I did the blood test as well. We would keep the pregnancy either way but it would help us to be prepared if they have a heart condition or such that needs immediate attention after birth.

Mo- That does sound like a long time 6 weeks! But after my appt this week I dont think I will be seen again for 4 weeks lol. They are making up for the 20 appts in the last 2 months.

Ali- Hoping AF shows for you so you can get going! 

Sekky- Wow you're responding great and have a nice E2. Dont forget to hit the gatorade and salty foods hard after retrieval and keep that OHSS to a minimum.

First try- I actually took 2 tests lol. The harmony and the Maternit21... Yes, overkill I know... thats how I roll.

Turkey- HOLY COW!! Congrats!!! 80 is a great number.. This is it for you! So happy 

AFM- I got a voicemail from the genetics doctor today that said to call them back they had great news!! Ok well I have called them twice and its 4pm here I am seriously hoping they call before EOD or else I am going to go nuts. Even though they said its good news I want to hear it lol.


----------



## Em260

Turkey16 said:


> BFP!!!!!!!!

Yay congrats!!! :yipee: I think you are for sure a shining star!!


----------



## Em260

Ever - your lining sounds perfect. Won't be long and you'll be PUPO yay!


----------



## Turkey16

Love you guys!!!! Thanks for getting me out of my funk!! Really excited for Wednesday's beta!!! Yay!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey congrats!!! I'm probably one of the last to hear of your great news due to time zone difference :) 80 sounds like a great beta for 13dpo. You're keeping the ball rollin' girl! Sandy, sekky you're up next!


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy which Doppler do you have? 6 weeks is a long time away so I want to make sure baby is okay in between :) although I could just scan at work!!


----------



## sekky

Ok it's trigger day!!!!!! ER on Thursday


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sekky- Congrats!! GL with your ER I am sure you will do great!
Mo- I have the Sononline B 3.0 I bought mine new off of Ebay for 55.00 which included shipping. Even with anterior placentas on both babies I can find them. Rarely can I tell if I find one or 2 since they are so close in beats lol. But just hearing one makes me feel good.

AFM- The genetics doctor called yesterday and I missed the call&#8230; I left them 2 VM yesterday and no return call BOO! So I am hoping that I get one today. I am glued to my cell phone at work.


----------



## MoBaby

I figured since he heard it yesterday I should be good with a good home Doppler. Going eBay shopping later!


----------



## ~Brandy~

YAY!!! I just noticed that this first post today I am 12W so I am a plum... The trimesters have me so confused! But once I am 13 weeks I will consider it 2nd tri lol


----------



## Anxiously

Anxiously said:


> Turkey congrats!!! I'm probably one of the last to hear of your great news due to time zone difference :) 80 sounds like a great beta for 13dpo. You're keeping the ball rollin' girl! Sandy, sekky you're up next!

I can't believe I missed Ever's post!!! So it's Sandy, Ever, and Sekky, in that order right? Exciting times ahead ladies!


----------



## sekky

Brandy - my E2 today is 5,997 (since you always want to know) wink wink.


----------



## Sandy83

Yay Sekky for trigger and ER is just around the corner woo hoo!

Brandy, hope you get your phone call today xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

sekky said:


> Brandy - my E2 today is 5,997 (since you always want to know) wink wink.

Awesome!

Sekky thats great. Sounds like you could possibly develop a little OHSS after the retrieval so be diligent about hitting the Gatorade hard and getting in some salty foods to draw the free fluid back into your system!
Lets see how many good eggs they get with an E2 like that similar to mine is was 31 collected 21 matured.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - my E2 today is 5,997 (since you always want to know) wink wink.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Sekky thats great. Sounds like you could possibly develop a little OHSS after the retrieval so be diligent about hitting the Gatorade hard and getting in some salty foods to draw the free fluid back into your system!
> Lets see how many good eggs they get with an E2 like that similar to mine is was 31 collected 21 matured.Click to expand...

Yep, I agree that is a high E2, so definitely get on the gatorade bandwagon and eat salty and protein rich foods to help pull that water back into the cells. Has your FS suggested triggering with Lupron instead of HCG? You can only do this if you haven't taken Lupron during the cycle though. Anyway, it can help lower the risk of HCG. My FS gave me an infusion of albumin at the time of ER that supposedly helped. I still felt super uncomfortable and bloated for a week, but I didn't develop full blown OHSS.

ER on Thursday! WOHOO :yipee: So exciting!!

So Turkey has a BFP and we get another BETA tomorrow..
Sekky has her ER on Thursday
Ever, when is your ER/ET?

AFM - still waiting for AF, but I don't really expect her to show until Thursday.


----------



## Sweetness_87

For the ladies that have a Doppler how often do you use it?


----------



## sekky

I did suprefact (busereline 0.2mls) through stimming which I believe is same as lupron. I trigger with ovidrel 6,500iu. Last cycle I did 10,000 of pregnly


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> I did suprefact (busereline 0.2mls) through stimming which I believe is same as lupron. I trigger with ovidrel 6,500iu. Last cycle I did 10,000 of pregnly

I'm pretty sure that is HCG, and this can contribute to OHSS (as will natural HCG being created by your body = BFP), so you might find that you feel worse after triggering, then you start getting better and then if you start feeling worse again, that is a good sign you are pregnant!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> For the ladies that have a Doppler how often do you use it?

I got mine around 12 weeks , I think. But couldn't find the hb until about 16 weeks. So, the Doppler basically stressed me out. I used it often from 16-18 weeks, but then started feeling baby kick and almost never used it afterwards.

From what I gather, most people find the hb earlier, but get the kicking later. I guess I have a strange baby :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

First I feel them kick a lot during the day but then at times I could go for hours without feeling any of them, then I get worried and listen to the hearts. Is it normal for them not to kick around for that long at a time??? Just get nervous with my past


----------



## sekky

alicatt said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> I did suprefact (busereline 0.2mls) through stimming which I believe is same as lupron. I trigger with ovidrel 6,500iu. Last cycle I did 10,000 of pregnly
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is HCG, and this can contribute to OHSS (as will natural HCG being created by your body = BFP), so you might find that you feel worse after triggering, then you start getting better and then if you start feeling worse again, that is a good sign you are pregnant!Click to expand...

Am so looking forward to the natural HCG :winkwink:


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sekky said:
> 
> 
> I did suprefact (busereline 0.2mls) through stimming which I believe is same as lupron. I trigger with ovidrel 6,500iu. Last cycle I did 10,000 of pregnly
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is HCG, and this can contribute to OHSS (as will natural HCG being created by your body = BFP), so you might find that you feel worse after triggering, then you start getting better and then if you start feeling worse again, that is a good sign you are pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> Am so looking forward to the natural HCG :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep! If you do get OHSS, or suddenly start feeling worse around 7-9DPO you'll know why! :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness I use mine probably twice a week.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy is this what yours looks like?https://i.imgur.com/7Vzk9i1t.jpg


----------



## Em260

sekky said:


> Ok it's trigger day!!!!!! ER on Thursday

Sekky - yay for trigger!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy is this what yours looks like?https://i.imgur.com/7Vzk9i1t.jpg

I cant see the image you attached. Here is mine.
 



Attached Files:







Sonoline-B_LCD_Display_Baby_Heartbeat_Tones_Fetal_Doppler_Monitor_For_Pregnant_2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MoBaby

Do you know what MHz your probe is?


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Do you know what MHz your probe is?

3.0


----------



## ~Brandy~

I received a call from the doctor today with my blood test results. Both babies look great and no none chromosome abnormalities!! They also told us that both are &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.GIRLS!!!
Were officially team PINK.. and PURPLE haha.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Brandy! But I'm Team Blue. Mo: I'm counting on you to even the score!

Btw, my Doppler looks the same.


----------



## ~Brandy~

FirstTry said:


> Congrats, Brandy! But I'm Team Blue. Mo: I'm counting on you to even the score!
> 
> Btw, my Doppler looks the same.

WOW I cant believe youre already 21 weeks!! My oh how the time flies just not when I want it to lol


----------



## MoBaby

First the same as brandys? I can't find that one. Just the one in my pic or an orange one and then some other brands.


----------



## Blue12

Girls brandy that's amazing. Is that what you guessed?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Girls brandy that's amazing. Is that what you guessed?

I said from the start girls but everyone convinced me that it would be b/g since they are the most common...

My husband was super excited but now the fear has set in him for him ROFL :haha:


----------



## Mells54

Brandy congrats on being team pink! I can't wait to find out what we are having. Hopefully soon!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats brandy!!! That's exciting!

First- I'm having twin boys so we are ahead in the boy department


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy also I thought b/g for us too cause its pretty common but I guess not as much as I thought


----------



## FirstTry

Not to be a math geek, but probability wise, there's about a 50% chance that fraternal twins will be b/g and 25% each of g/g and b/b.

Mo: your pic and Brandy's looked the same to me, but one had red stickers and one had blue. Mine has blue. It says 3.0 and I think the back says Sonoline.

Sweet: go Blue!


----------



## Turkey16

How exciting that you gals are "taking sides"!!! Team Blue seems to be in the lead for now!!! So STINKIN' CUTE!! I'm unbelievably happy for you all!! Congrats!


----------



## Anxiously

Turkey GL for 2nd beta tomorrow!


----------



## Em260

Turkey - good luck today!!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey can't wait to hear your results!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, waiting impatiently for your update. 

Sekky, 1 more day till ER woo hoo! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## alicatt

Morning ladies.. :hi:

I hope you are all doing well! I love that we have so many twins on this thread, team blue, team pink, now we just need a mixed team! I hope I get a mixed team!! YAY! 

Turkey.. anxiously awaiting your BETA!!! :thumbup: I bet it is a nice number!!!

Sekky.. how are you feeling after trigger? 

Ever.. where are you in your cycle again? I can't remember but I think something exciting is supposed to be happening soon?

AFM.. still waiting for AF.. I feel like a broken record! :haha: Truth be told I really wasn't expecting her until tomorrow, but I certainly feel that she is close! In other news, I went to see my GI Dr and he wants to do an endoscopy/colonoscopy so I have that scheduled for Monday. We're worried about my stomach/diarrhea and if there is anything going on, it will be good to know before I get pregnant. Plus I've met my deductible and have 0% co-insurance so it will basically be FREE. I figure I may as well Git R done! I've had one before, and the test isn't bad, its the prep before that sucks. Not looking forward to that! :wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey- Dont leave us hanging too long LOL You know its all about us right!? I will be refreshing!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- I'm dealing with the same issues. Had an endoscopy a week ago and doing the colonoscopy in a few weeks. I am nervous about the prep. I don't do well when I can't eat. :haha: I hope your Dr finds the problem and it's an easy fix. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

LotusBlossom said:


> Ali- I'm dealing with the same issues. Had an endoscopy a week ago and doing the colonoscopy in a few weeks. I am nervous about the prep. I don't do well when I can't eat. :haha: I hope your Dr finds the problem and it's an easy fix. :hugs:

WOW.. too bad you couldn't have them done at the same time! I am guessing I have IBS, or possibly issues due to having my gallbladder removed. I'm voting for a combination, between the gas, bloating, diarrhea, and acid reflux, I'm a mess! :wacko: So if there is anything wrong, I'm hoping it is something that we can treat while doing IVF, so many drugs out there are not to be used when pregnant. So that is a worry! If it isn't one thing its another!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ali - I've had my lining scan and it was the best it has ever been (9.3) on day 9 so we are going for transfer on Monday 23rd - not long now!! Excited and nervous!!

Ali and Lotus - have you ever tried peppermint oil to help with digestion? I know it sounds nuts but I find it really helps when mixed with a little warm water.
Hope that they can find and solve it for you both!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - good luck with your second beta!!


----------



## alicatt

everhopeful said:


> Hi Ali - I've had my lining scan and it was the best it has ever been (9.3) on day 9 so we are going for transfer on Monday 23rd - not long now!! Excited and nervous!!
> 
> Ali and Lotus - have you ever tried peppermint oil to help with digestion? I know it sounds nuts but I find it really helps when mixed with a little warm water.
> Hope that they can find and solve it for you both!

I think I have heard that before!

That is it now I remember, you had your lining check and you were super excited and you should be that is a great lining!!! So you are doing a FET on the 23rd?
YIPPEE!! Can't wait!


----------



## alicatt

Lotus... I hope you get some answers too! Digestion issues are not fun :(


Turkey... where are you? How did things go with your BETA?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ali- The peppermint in hot water works. My doctor even had me give it to my daughter the first few months as a baby to soothe her Colic and digestive issues. Another thing alot of us doing IVF take Doxy antibiotic and that is a super no no with IBS. My husband suffered horribly when he had to take it for a week.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> Ali- The peppermint in hot water works. My doctor even had me give it to my daughter the first few months as a baby to soothe her Colic and digestive issues. Another thing alot of us doing IVF take Doxy antibiotic and that is a super no no with IBS. My husband suffered horribly when he had to take it for a week.

Oh ya! The doxy is not fun! My bigger issue right now is the almost constant diarrhea :cry: It seems to have started when I was pregnant back in May/June. Not sure if it is related? Seems like a strange thing to have happen. UGH.


----------



## Turkey16

Sorry Girls!!! I have students til 4:00pm!!! Got the email at 2:30 so I've been freaking out since then...today's beta was 184!!! Up from 80. Hurray!!! P4 is 40...next appointment is Tuesday, the 24th. This is good, right????


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Sorry Girls!!! I have students til 4:00pm!!! Got the email at 2:30 so I've been freaking out since then...today's beta was 184!!! Up from 80. Hurray!!! P4 is 40...next appointment is Tuesday, the 24th. This is good, right????

DUH!! Thats fantafreakingtastic!!

Congratulations.. so will we have another twin mommy thats the next question :)


----------



## sekky

Wow turkey nice rise. That's the comfort you need. Now enjoy being preggers.

Sandy how are you handling the tww?

Ali am ok just been feeling sick and fatigue all day. Don't think it's trigger related anyway


----------



## alicatt

YAYAYAY!!! Turkey!!! :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## Em260

Turkey16 said:


> Sorry Girls!!! I have students til 4:00pm!!! Got the email at 2:30 so I've been freaking out since then...today's beta was 184!!! Up from 80. Hurray!!! P4 is 40...next appointment is Tuesday, the 24th. This is good, right????

Congrats Turkey!! :happydance: That is a perfect increase yay!! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey: Woot Woot!!! Awesome second beta! You're in great shape! :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

OMG!!! Thank you everybody!!!! I'm sooooo relieved!!!! &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;

On a side note...Brandy?? You don't think that # is too low for twins??? My husband has been having panic attacks left & right!!! HA!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> OMG!!! Thank you everybody!!!! I'm sooooo relieved!!!! &#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;
> 
> On a side note...Brandy?? You don't think that # is too low for twins??? My husband has been having panic attacks left & right!!! HA!!

Well no way to know for sure till the ultrasound.. but I have seen them start at singleton levels and then still have multiples :haha:

But your levels did double in 39 hours instead of 48 hours ;)


----------



## Sandy83

congratulations Turkey great increase xx


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats turkey!!
Sandy how are you?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats turkey that's sooooo exciting!!


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey16 said:


> OMG!!! Thank you everybody!!!! I'm sooooo relieved!!!! &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
> 
> On a side note...Brandy?? You don't think that # is too low for twins??? My husband has been having panic attacks left & right!!! HA!!

I'm thinking its just a singleton BUT I have seen numbers in your range be twins :) Actually, I have seen lower than yours be twins. That would be amazing! Do you have to wait until Tuesday for a scan date??


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Thank you everybody!!!! I'm sooooo relieved!!!! &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
> 
> On a side note...Brandy?? You don't think that # is too low for twins??? My husband has been having panic attacks left & right!!! HA!!
> 
> I'm thinking its just a singleton BUT I have seen numbers in your range be twins :) Actually, I have seen lower than yours be twins. That would be amazing! Do you have to wait until Tuesday for a scan date??Click to expand...

Wasnt you Mo that had super high twin like #'s?


----------



## Blue12

And I had high first beta but doubling time was 57 hours lol. I thought for sure I was a single pg. mobaby had higher numbers than me lol


----------



## MoBaby

Yes! My baby is an over achiever.. 691 11dp blast transfer and 2540? 2 days later.


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Mo...I have a scan scheduled for Tuesday of next week. I'll only be 5w1dk...seems SO early. Can't imagine they'll see much!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks Mo...I have a scan scheduled for Tuesday of next week. I'll only be 5w1dk...seems SO early. Can't imagine they'll see much!

at 5w they will do one just to check the location of the gestation sac. This will tell you how many there is :) The fetal pole and heartbeat will be another week or so after that.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Sekky and Mo for asking. I was doing ok but it's come to that time where the negativity is setting in. Every time I go to the toilet I expect to see blood as that is what happened last time but on a positive I have had slightly sore bb's but feel like that is wearing off and no other symptoms so not sure how to think trying to keep the PMA xx


----------



## sekky

Hey sandy. Keep your PMA you will be fine. 

AFM waiting in my theatre dress for ER


----------



## Turkey16

PMA ALL THE WAY SANDY!! When is your OTD? Monday?

Good luck SEKKY! Can't wait to hear how it went!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay OTD is Monday

Good luck Sekky look forward to hearing how many eggs you get xx


----------



## sekky

18 eggs


----------



## Turkey16

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! That's amazing!!! Hurray!


----------



## Anxiously

Sekky congrats for a good retrieval! 18 eggs! :)

Turkey, that's a good rise, looks like you're all set - for now! You'll get all sorts of anxieties throughout the pregnancy...

Sandy, stay positive. This thread is on a roll, babydust storm is still active! 

Ali, Lotus, I hear ya about the colonoscopy. I had it twice before and the prep always sucks. Can't remember the number of times I've puked from drinking that vile liquid the night before!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats sekky!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations sekky great news xx


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, congrats! That is a great rise.

Sekky, 18 is an awesome start! We had 18 and 10 fertilized. We ended up with twins and 3 frosties!!!

AFM, I have my OB consult today. I get to see the babies again!


----------



## alicatt

WOW.. so much is happening here!!!


Sandy - PMA and hoping for good news for you on Monday! :thumbup:

Sekky - YAY! 18 eggs is great! Can't wait to hear how many were mature and how many fertilized, are you doing ICSI?

Turkey - great rise, you should be very happy with that increase!! Can't wait to hear about your US on Tues.. you are right it is early, but they should be able to see the gestational sac, and that might be it, but that is something! At least you'll know if there are 1 or 2 sacs in there!!! Course you could still have identical twins if there is only 1. :haha:

Anxious, Lotus, I'm amazed at how many of us have intestinal issues! WOW! It makes you wonder if our digestive system has anything to do with our reproductive system? :wacko: I know they aren't connected, but maybe they are related in some way? I mean maybe we don't absorb food the same way other people do and that sets off our hormones to be imbalanced which then causes infertility? I'm grasping at straws here, but who knows? I recently read an article that said that the digestive enzymes in skinny people are different than those in obese people, and they are wondering if transplanting the skinny digestive enzymes into obese people would help them lose weight? :haha: So stranger things have happened!

AFM - today is AF day, but while I have all the symptoms she hasn't arrived yet :cry: It is only 11am here so I have time, but if she doesn't show it is going to cause some serious mess for me with getting day 3 bloods and so on. The :witch: is always so inconvenient! :grr:


----------



## FirstTry

Yay Sekky! That's awesome! Looking forward to your fert report.

Sandy: there's no reason to think it wasn't successful. Patience, my dear :)
Or POAS?


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. I can't wait for the fert report either.

Ali the embryologist decides with the quality of sperm and mature viable eggs. I will know what they did tomorrow. We signed the consent for both IVF and ICSI.


----------



## Blue12

Amazing number sekky!!!!!!


Had my nt scan today. Babies are both great! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Amazing number sekky!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Had my nt scan today. Babies are both great! :)

Congrats Blue!!! I have a scan in 2 hours... cant wait :) Not an NT scan so I am not really sure what they are doing! It with my delivery doc and the appts 2 freaking hours.


----------



## FirstTry

Awesome, Blue!

Good luck, Brandy.


----------



## Mells54

Blue, Brandy, I had my scan this morning too. Both babies are doing fabulous. She also told me my uterus is the size of someone at least 18 weeks! But with two that normal. They also were pretty confident in the gender of one. Until I get the official results on both we are staying team yellow!


----------



## Em260

Sekky - congrats!! 18 eggs is amazing!!

Blue and Mells - great news about your scans!

Ali - I hope Af shows up today. I know you're ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Mells and blue 

Hope your scan went well brandy. 

Afm getting sharp cramp like pains in my right side so not sure what to make of it. DH keeps telling my to think positive but can't help thinking I've been here before 3 times already and never got that positive!!!!! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I had cramps every day with BFP, so it's probably not a sign either way. Plus, your body is recovering from the stims.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue and Mells wtg with the scans :) 

Mells- Doctor said I am measuring at 16 weeks... I said no wonder none of my freaking pants fit!

Has anyone gained weight yet? My doctor was slightly concerned that I was 12 weeks and havent gained anything. I eat like a horse but I have always been a very healthy eater.


AFM- Ultrasound went very well... Both babies are measuring 12w6d HB was 161 and 162. The tech was able to get good measurements but not food facial pics of Baby A so I am just posting a pic of baby B :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY_2 edited.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MoBaby

brandy I know I only have 1 but I havent gained anything yet either. My weight fluctutes 1-3 lbs but I still weigh less than I did on day of transfer (by 3-4 lbs)..my ob has only seen me once so he doesnt know that.. I read you should gain 1-4 lbs in first tri and many dont gain any.

I am excited for tomorrow. Why?? Its my LAST day of crinone!!! Then I start taking oral progesterone on Saturday but I am soooo thrilled!! YAY!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> brandy I know I only have 1 but I havent gained anything yet either. My weight fluctutes 1-3 lbs but I still weigh less than I did on day of transfer (by 3-4 lbs)..my ob has only seen me once so he doesnt know that.. I read you should gain 1-4 lbs in first tri and many dont gain any.
> 
> I am excited for tomorrow. Why?? Its my LAST day of crinone!!! Then I start taking oral progesterone on Saturday but I am soooo thrilled!! YAY!! :)

Thanks that makes me feel better :) I surely am not going on some crazy eating spree or anything so they can forget that lol. 

Congrats on the crinone! I have 3 more days of it :(


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats ladies on the scans!!!amazing:)!

Mo-try not to worry much with weight I lost 15 but recently have gained it back. Actually 8 pounds in 2weeks. As long as baby is growing that's all they care about


----------



## alicatt

Great news everyone!! Keep it coming!

I have some interesting news.. I may have a IF (intended father) as opposed to using DS. I'm interested in pursuing this as I think it would be better in the long run for the child(ren) to have a father. We've been trying to sort out our feelings for each other, and how this might all work for a few months. I always do things ass backwards! Have a baby through IVF then sort out the relationship after! LOL! We've known each other for over 20 years and have dated on and off for the last 7. There is one complicating factor, he's currently in Canada, and I'm in the US. We need to get his tests done, SA, chromosome and infectious disease panel. Does anyone know how this is covered in Ontario? Would these tests be covered by OHIP? 

I also got a promotion at work today, kinda sorta, still not sure what it all means but hopefully tomorrow I'll get more details.

Unfortunately AF did not show! UGH! I think I saw a hint of spotting so maybe she'll arrive fashionably late tomorrow!


----------



## Blue12

That's great news. Yes all of those tests are covered by Ohip. The only thing is a reg dr may not be able to order all those and may need a clinic to order those types of tests. 

And good for you Hun. There is no right or wrong way of going about this xxxxxx


----------



## Sandy83

Great news brandy on the scan

Sekky look forward to hearing your fertility report today

How exciting Ali loads going on for you hope everything works out you definitely deserve it xx


----------



## sekky

Morning ladies.

Brandy and Mells congrats on great scan results.

Ali wish AF shows up for you ASAP. Congrats on the promotion at work, also hope everything goes smoothly with the IF. All the best.

Got the the call this morning. Out of the 18, 8 were matured/treatedable and out of the 8, 5 fertilized. So I will get another call on Sunday to know if we are going day 5. Am happy right now and praying they just keep growing.


----------



## Sandy83

That's great news sekky. Grow embryos grow xx


----------



## MoBaby

Grow embryos grow!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Congrats ladies on the scans!!!amazing:)!
> 
> Mo-try not to worry much with weight I lost 15 but recently have gained it back. Actually 8 pounds in 2weeks. As long as baby is growing that's all they care about

I the least worried about gaining weight lol. Probably too worried about gaining weight. Im hoping to gain no more than 25 lbs. Brandy was concerned :) 8 lbs in 2 weeks? Wow! But you did lose a good amount in the beginning. And you are carrying 2.


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Sekky!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, congrats on the promotion and the IF. I agree there is no "right" way to do things!

Sekky, this are good numbers!

Sandy PMA!!!!!

Brandy, Mo I did not gain anything in the first trimester. I fluctuated up and down especially after stopping the progesterone and estrogen. But the last week or so I'm gaining and my belly is growing. I think it is all normal. 

Hi to all the ladies!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Great news Sekky - Grow embies grow!!!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone! I think it will make this IVF a little more interesting. Hopefully his tests come out OK and we can move forward, if not we may end up having to do DS, but we'll try this route first. Thanks Blue for the info about OHIP, I figured they would cover the testing, but its nice to know for sure.

Mells, Brandy, Sweet, Mo - I don't think there is any true formula as to how women gain during a pregnancy. We all will, I think its a function of what we weighed before getting pregnant, how sick we are during the pregnancy and how healthy we eat during the pregnancy, oh and the size of the baby or babies growing in there. I wouldn't stress about it, just make sure that you feel good and the baby is healthy.

Sekky - grow embies grow! 5 is a great number :thumbup:

AFM - still no AF, but the spotting is coming, I'm sure by the end of today or tomorrow she'll be here, so now it looks like everything will be pushed back a few days. I'm OK with that, but it means we won't be having a Halloween ER!


----------



## Turkey16

So interested in, and excited about, this most recent turn of events Ali...good for you!!! Hope AF gets her butt here STAT!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> So interested in, and excited about, this most recent turn of events Ali...good for you!!! Hope AF gets her butt here STAT!

Thanks Turkey!!! 

If I haven't said it recently, you gals are the bomb! I can't tell you how helpful and supportive you all have been to me, and I just love that we are all here to get through this difficult and scary journey together. I can tell you that I am not sure I would have survived this past year without you and BnB in general!

:hug:


----------



## Em260

Sekky - yay the fabulous five!!

Ali - wow huge turn of events! That is very exciting and fingers crossed all of his testing goes well. 

Brandy - congrats on your scan!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells: if they're pretty sure on one, then I'll bet it's a boy!

Ali: what an exciting turn of events! A friend of mine had a guy like that, friends for 15 years, occasional flirtation/dating. They just recently reconnected, long-distance, the passion grew, and they have decided to get married! So, it can happen. But biological dad or not, he could still be daddy, if it works out between you two. Good luck!!!

Weight gain: the important thing is that baby(ies) is growing and you are getting calcium, iron, and protein. If not, the baby will take it from you and leave you with too little. Personally, I gained 18 lbs by week 18, which was a bit faster than they wanted, but have now lost 2 of those in the past 4 weeks. I asked the doctor if I should be concerned with the weight loss and she said not at all.

And GROW EMBIES GROW!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies will get caught up later. I feel like crap stuffy nose with runny nose at same time hard to breath eyes feel like they are going to pop out of my head. Then today my lower back as been hurting constantly. Very achy. 

Will be watching on here. Hopefully I can Make it to work tom

Ali- hopefully AF woll be here by tomorrow

Sekky- that's awesome!! I bet the five will make it to day 5


----------



## MoBaby

Feel better sweet :( colds suck and more so being preggo cuz you can't take anything!

I bought the sonoline b... Heard baby's heartbeat tonight with DH! So awesome!! :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, feel better.


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is having a restful weekend

Sandy how are you holding up? Not long till OTD Hun

Mo yay for Doppler. One more thing to keep you busy haha

Sweetness sorry about your cold. Hope you feel better soon

Expecting the clinic to call tomorrow and say we are going day 5 not just because I want to transfer blasts but I think my body need more time to recover. Am suffering a really bad bloat (can hardly stand straight), some pulling down my right abdomen and I feel some pressure in my throat when drinking or eating anything.


----------



## L4hope

Lots of good things going on girls! 

Ali you are def keeping it interesting, but in a good way!! 

Sandy, fingers crossed the cramping is a good sign. It truly can go both ways so let's believe its going to show up positive your little embabies are burrowing in for the long haul! :hugs: 

Sekky hoping you get good news on your fab 5 making it to day 5 for transfer!

All the preggos, Mo, sweet, first, brandy, Mells, Em sounds like everyone is doing well and having great ultrasounds. So happy for you girls!!


----------



## FirstTry

How are you and baby, L4?

Mo: that's a strong bean, to be able to hear the hb on the home Doppler so early! Did it take you long to find it? When I finally found mine (it took like 2-3 weeks of trying every day), it was really low down near the pelvic bone.

Sekky: have you talked to your doctor about OHSS? I think drinking gatorade is one of the things that's supposed to help. Feel better!

Sweet: me too. I've had a cold all week: sore throat, runny nose, sneezing. It's taking longer than normal to recover. Oh, and my foot's been having sharp pains in one spot. The OB thinks it might be broken!? If it's not better in another week, I'll have an x-ray. Can you imagine a sniffly, sore throat, pregnant lady with a cast on her foot? 

My poor DH wants some lovin, but I'm not in any kind of shape :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

First I searched for maybe 2-3 minutes? Low but above my bikini line slightly off center. I found it quicker today because I k we where the sweet spot is now :) I'll try not I use it everyday but a couple times per week.

Ali: I don't know how I missed the post about using a known donor. That sounds great! I hope it all works out for you :)


----------



## sekky

I just got the call. All 5 are still doing well and transfer is 8:00am on Tuesday


----------



## Sandy83

Great news sekky

Well ladies looks like in out for this cycle started to bleed yesterday and all symptoms disappeared. I know it's not over till the fat lady sings but she has sang so many times that I know when it hasn't work. Sorry to spoil the roll of bfp xx


----------



## everhopeful

Mo- how brilliant to hear your LO's heartbeat whenever you want! 

Sekky- fantastic news! That gives your body a bit longer to heal also! Xx

Sandy - when is your OTD? Are you on progesterone? Could they be causing irritation? Could that be the source of bleeding?
Xx


----------



## Blue12

Sandy I hope you are wrong. That is so heartbreaking to think. And unfair xxxxxxx


----------



## sekky

Sandy I pray you are wrong too.


----------



## Turkey16

Ugh Sandy...I'm praying you're wrong!!!! Tomorrow is the official test right??? This whole process is simply gut-wrenching.


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> I just got the call. All 5 are still doing well and transfer is 8:00am on Tuesday

Fantastic news Sekky!!!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy :( hoping you are wrong and your beta will be pos. :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Mells54

Sekky, I'm glad to hear your embies are doing well.

Sandy, I'm sorry things are looking negative right now, but I'm hoping you will have a positive outcome. This process is so hard. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: :hugs: This process is so difficult. I'm hoping you're wrong and you get good news. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: that's a great report! Good luck for transfer day.


----------



## Sandy83

Ladies I hope you are all right but think I'm expecting a negative tomorrow xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Ladies I hope you are all right but think I'm expecting a negative tomorrow xx

Big hugs Sandy, I hope you are wrong, but we are here for you either way! :hug:


----------



## alicatt

Sekky.. great news about your embryos! Drink Gatorade and eat protein, it will help with the OHSS, call your Dr if you gain more than 5 lbs in a day or are having trouble breathing. 

AFM.. got my period right around 6 pmon Friday, should I count Friday as day 1 or Saturday? I think Saturday, which means everything is pushed back 2 days. I start BCP Monday, do day 3 bloods Monday , then start Lupron on Oct 9th and stims the week of Oct 21st. I think! I'm to call the office on Monday. I get to eat a liquid diet today before I do the prep tonight for my colonoscopy, not looking forward to that!


----------



## sekky

alicatt said:


> Sekky.. great news about your embryos! Drink Gatorade and eat protein, it will help with the OHSS, call your Dr if you gain more than 5 lbs in a day or are having trouble breathing.
> 
> AFM.. got my period right around 6 pmon Friday, should I count Friday as day 1 or Saturday? I think Saturday, which means everything is pushed back 2 days. I start BCP Monday, do day 3 bloods Monday , then start Lupron on Oct 9th and stims the week of Oct 21st. I think! I'm to call the office on Monday. I get to eat a liquid diet today before I do the prep tonight for my colonoscopy, not looking forward to that!

:happydance: for AF. Hope everything goes as planned from here.

Am not gaining weight yet just some discomfort when eating or drinking. Am going to the clinic tomorrow to get checked anyway. :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

sekky said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Sekky.. great news about your embryos! Drink Gatorade and eat protein, it will help with the OHSS, call your Dr if you gain more than 5 lbs in a day or are having trouble breathing.
> 
> AFM.. got my period right around 6 pmon Friday, should I count Friday as day 1 or Saturday? I think Saturday, which means everything is pushed back 2 days. I start BCP Monday, do day 3 bloods Monday , then start Lupron on Oct 9th and stims the week of Oct 21st. I think! I'm to call the office on Monday. I get to eat a liquid diet today before I do the prep tonight for my colonoscopy, not looking forward to that!
> 
> :happydance: for AF. Hope everything goes as planned from here.
> 
> Am not gaining weight yet just some discomfort when eating or drinking. Am going to the clinic tomorrow to get checked anyway. :shrug:Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan! Hope it starts getting better soon! One thing you may want to talk to your FS about is freezing the embryos and doing a FET next month. I've heard that with high estrogen levels and OHSS that it can inhibit implantation. Not sure how true this is, but it's worth asking about.


----------



## L4hope

Sekky glad to hear your fab 5 are all progressing!! 

Ali looks like you are on your way. If you started full flow on Friday than I would say it could be day 1. But your doc can help make that call. 

Sandy praying you get good news tomorrow. It's just so frustrating going through this process. :hugs:

First thanks for asking. I'm doing much better. Have been home three days now. They said with everything I went through with my hemoglobin and low blood platelets that it will take about 12 weeks for everything to get back to normal. But I'm feeling better each day. As for my little T...He's doing very well improving and working towards coming home every day. They took his feeding tube out last night which made us so happy. Looks like somewhere between a week to two weeks till we can bring him home. We are soo ready! But he's getting absolutely wonderful care in the NICU.


----------



## Sandy83

L4 did I miss a post I didn't know you had your little bean!!! Sounds like things are going well and hopefully have him home soon xx


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck today Sandy...I'm praying for you. 

L4!!! CONGRATS!!! I must have missed the news too! How wonderful!!


----------



## Anxiously

L4hope baby Trevor is adorable!!! Wishing both of you a speedy recovery!


----------



## everhopeful

L4 - massive congrats and hope you have him home with you soon!!

AFM - I'm just about to have embryo transfer!!

Hope everyone else is good! Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck ever xx


----------



## sekky

L4 congrats. I missed the post too. Hope he get to go home soon.

Sandy all the best today.xxx

Just got checked and nothing serious going on. Just fluid in my ovaries. Don't think anything is helping because the become worse whenever something goes down my throat.


----------



## sekky

everhopeful said:


> L4 - massive congrats and hope you have him home with you soon!!
> 
> AFM - I'm just about to have embryo transfer!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good! Xx

All the best ever.:flower::flower:


----------



## Em260

L4 - so good to hear you and your little guy are doing well!! I hope he can come home soon. 

Ever - good luck today!!

Sandy - thinking of you today and keeping fingers crossed!

Sekky - hopefully the fluid will start to go down soon. Glad it's not too serious.


----------



## MoBaby

Ever!! Good luck!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, L4! Congratulations!!! Glad to hear you are both doing well. I hope your little guy can come home soon. &#10084;


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Sekky.. great news about your embryos! Drink Gatorade and eat protein, it will help with the OHSS, call your Dr if you gain more than 5 lbs in a day or are having trouble breathing.
> 
> AFM.. got my period right around 6 pmon Friday, should I count Friday as day 1 or Saturday? I think Saturday, which means everything is pushed back 2 days. I start BCP Monday, do day 3 bloods Monday , then start Lupron on Oct 9th and stims the week of Oct 21st. I think! I'm to call the office on Monday. I get to eat a liquid diet today before I do the prep tonight for my colonoscopy, not looking forward to that!

Ali: Friday is day 1. I've asked my RE this same question. Good luck!

Ever: I hope everything goes well today! Are you planning any bed rest?


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies it is what I thought it was negative!! :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm very sorry :(


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy I'm so sorry! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

I'm back home with one embie on board! Now for the insanity to kick in!! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry, Sandy. It's just not fair. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4 glad you are both doing well!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Sandy, so sorry to hear this:nope:


----------



## Em260

Sandy, I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Sandy. :hugs: It's just not fair. Sending you tons of love and hugs. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## LotusBlossom

Good luck, ever! Fingers crossed that this is the one!


----------



## Turkey16

So sorry Sandy...


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I'm sorry. I know it's too soon, but did they give you any indication of what the problem might be.

Ever, congrats on PUPO. I hope the wait doesn't make you crazy!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the congrats and well wishes ladies! 

Ever, good luck hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## L4hope

Sandy I'm so sorry to hear your news. It is so frustrating and unfair! I hope your doc has some possible explanation and thoughts for moving forward. :hug:


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Well ladies it is what I thought it was negative!! :cry:

:hugs::hugs: so sorry.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies, we have decided to give IVF a break for the rest of the year as that has been our life for the last year and need to just enjoy our life instead of working things around appts and cycles. Definitely not ready to give up anytime soon. 

I'm going to look into implantation issues as that seems to be the only point that fails each time. Definitely going to request tests this time round before starting another cycle. Any advice from you ladies would be appreciated. Will have 6 weeks before WTF appt so plenty of time to look into things. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy Maybe a different protocol? One thing also you may consider is doing a fresh ivf then freezing, having a scratch biopsy done then do fet. In some women the fresh doesn't work due to the hormonal level being off. Or you can look into a second opinion which is what dh and I did before making a decision on what to do.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mo. Definitely look into the fresh then freeze for scratch biopsy but as to the 2nd opinion the clinic we are at its paying for the next cycle due to the egg donation we did on 2nd cycle so wouldn't be moving clinics for next cycle xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies, I've been lurking, just not posting lately. Had my baseline apt this am and got the go ahead to start stims tonight! 

So sorry Sandy about your bfn. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Blue12

So so sorry Sandy. Xxxx

Have you had immune testing or antibodies? 
My first cycle I tested negative but had the tests redone before my third cycle and they came back positive.


----------



## alicatt

Sandy.. so sorry :hugs:
I'd do a freeze all cycle, it worked for me!
I plan on doing that again this cycle, unless my frozen ones are good and then I'll transfer them.


----------



## alicatt

L4! I didn't know you had given birth either! Congrats!
I hope your little guy gets to go home soon!
:hug:


----------



## MoBaby

Good to hear from you Lucie! Yay for starting!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy so sorry sending lots of :hug: your way.


----------



## Turkey16

Had my scan this morning...2 sacs!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Had my scan this morning...2 sacs!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

OMG! Another set of twins!!! :yipee:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Turkey thats amazing news :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

Turkey! Congrats! :happydance: Wow so many twins!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- so so sorry to hear tht. This entire process is so hard. Hopefully you will get a natural bfp


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey-yay, congrats! See I told ya ;)


----------



## sekky

Whooooooot congrats Turkey.


----------



## sekky

Ladies am PUPO with 3


----------



## MoBaby

Yay turkey!! Twinnies!! Eek!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congrats Sekky, on being PUPO with triplets :wohoo: xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky- yay! That's exciting.


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: that's great news! Fingers crossed!

Turkey: awesome :happydance:

Lucie: yay for getting started!


----------



## Em260

Sekky - yay for being PUPO!! When is your OTD?


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - amazing news!! Congrats!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Sekky- that's brilliant!! We are in the dreaded wait together! Xx


----------



## sekky

Yes Ever we are:wacko:

Oct 9th Em:wacko: don't think I can wait that long before I poas anyway. That's the norm for all their procedure (I.e. 16 days post transfer regardless).

A question for the POAS addicts :winkwink: when can I get a reliable result on a frer?


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, yeah more twins!!!!!

Sekky, three!!!! Wow! You are braver than I!


----------



## everhopeful

Sekky- remind me, how many days are the embies? I've been told to wait 10days before testing. My embie is a day 5 blast.


----------



## Em260

Sekky - I got a positive FRER the evening of 4dp5dt. It was very faint though. Just keep in mind that sometimes the embryo implants later and the test won't be positive that early.


----------



## MoBaby

Sekky!! Three?? Wow!!!! triplet mamma!!

Oh sekky: I would say 5dp5dt... Although with my first fet it was 3dp5dt but I had no trigger. Trigger will probably linger around until 3-4dpt so to be safe I'd say wait until 5-6dpt.

I'm at my NT scan appt... Had the scan and all looks great.. Waitin for the doctor now. You all will appreciate this.. Felt like a major accomplishment not having to have the ultrasound transvaginal :) yay! I've graduated to normal pregnant woman ultrasound status lol.


----------



## FirstTry

Sekky: yay for POAS! But it's not for the faint of heart. Personally, I just like knowing where I stand, one way or another. I think I got an almost nonexistent line at 4dp5dt. But that's really early. DH didn't agree until 6dp5dt.

Also, at 7dp5dt, I went to my regular doctor with mild UTI symptoms and asked them to do a beta. My RE make me wait until 13dp5dt, and I just couldn't wait that long :wacko:

Good luck!


----------



## sekky

Ever they are day 5 blasts.

Thank ladies. Maybe I will start testing on Monday if I've got the nerves

Mo glad your scan went well. Congrats on graduating, that another milestone.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats on the twins, Turkey!!! 

Yay, sekky! You are brave! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- congrats that's awesome that's exactly how I felt. I called it a big girl ultrasound lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Had my scan this morning...2 sacs!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Haha I love it  you'll be fine and then you'll freak out.. Then you'll be fine


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan this morning...2 sacs!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Haha I love it  you'll be fine and then you'll freak out.. Then you'll be fineClick to expand...

You're making up for lost time!


----------



## ~Brandy~

The trimesters have me so confused. When are you girls considering yourself out of the first tri? I found a calculator online and some give different time frames for twins as well as with ivf...


----------



## Blue12

Congrats turkey. I feel like this is a twin thread lol. 

Congrats sekky. 3 wow!!!!!!! Are you prepared for the possibility of 3 lol

I got my ips nt results today. Bloodwork negative and babies perfect. Only 1 glitch one of the babies placentas is on my cervix (placenta prévia). Absolutely no s*x. And no vigorous exercise. Kinda making me nervous. I hope it moves do that I'm not at risk and I would really like a natural labor and not a c section


----------



## Em260

Blue12 said:


> Congrats turkey. I feel like this is a twin thread lol.
> 
> Congrats sekky. 3 wow!!!!!!! Are you prepared for the possibility of 3 lol
> 
> I got my ips nt results today. Bloodwork negative and babies perfect. Only 1 glitch one of the babies placentas is on my cervix (placenta prévia). Absolutely no s*x. And no vigorous exercise. Kinda making me nervous. I hope it moves do that I'm not at risk and I would really like a natural labor and not a c section

Blue - I have the same thing a complete placenta previa. There is hope though that it will move up as the uterus grows. My OB said some move up until the very end. Definitely follow the limitations your doctor gave you. I didn't follow the advice at first and was on my feet all day at work running around and ended up with a bad bleed.


----------



## alicatt

hey all!

Sekky.. you are a brave woman!

Turkey.. and you could still have triplets! eek! Since you don't know how many are in each sac .

AFM.. got the tests that my BF can do in Canada and gave him the name and phone # of the clinic to make the appointment. Men!
I spoke with my FS office today, apparently they aren't moving my dates. I start Lupron on Oct 7th, and stims on Oct 18th. ER will be Oct 31st or Nov 1st, then PGD 5 days later and ER on either Nov 5th or 6th. Things are coming together! YAY!


----------



## Blue12

Thanks em. It makes me nervous because I am a teacher on my feet all day and then I come home to a toddler who is a very busy little girl. I would like to speak to my dr on more detail about this and how much I need to limit myself.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Richa0rdson said:


> I don't handle her frustration that well because it usually leads to me crying too.

I think I missed something?


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Richa0rdson said:
> 
> 
> I don't handle her frustration that well because it usually leads to me crying too.
> 
> I think I missed something?Click to expand...

Me too. Where did that come from?


----------



## everhopeful

Going slightly insane already!! OTD isn't until 3rd October!! Need something to keep my mind off the wait!! Perhaps some online Christmas shopping. I know its early but it might keep my mind occupied for a bit in the evenings!
Xx


----------



## sekky

Haha ever. The days are just crawling. Am just 1DP ugh


----------



## MoBaby

The days after transfer are the worst!! Hang in there girls!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Turkey!!! So happy for you. This is definitely the most twins on any thread I've been on. So exciting! I was hoping for them, but looking at my problems now I'm thinking it was a blessing I only had one. 

Ever and Sekky the tww is such torture! But it will prepare you for your bfps and the new waiting game. Like second and third betas...then waiting for ultrasounds...then first kicks. Us lttc/ivfers are always playing the waiting game. But that's why we have each other to help get through it and vent. Ever I think a little shopping is a fantastic distraction. :haha:


----------



## sekky

I just want to wake and see its 1st of October already


----------



## everhopeful

Sekky- are you testing from the 1st? I'm going to hold out till the 3rd. I hate the world of limbo so I guess on the 3rd I will know one way or another! Hope everyone else is doinv ok! Xx


----------



## sekky

Ever I intend to if I've got the nerve. It will just be so much better to be in October already


----------



## everhopeful

I agree!! It's really not very easy at all!! Hopefully our BFP's are just a week away! Xx


----------



## Mells54

I have everything crossed for you two! I can't wait for you to get your BFPs.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Girls I am hoping the best for you on Oct 1 and Oct 3 :) 

AFM- Just plugging along.. Uneventful right now for me and I am loving it. I have no pregnancy symptoms still other than a growing belly. I had to give up and switch to maternity pants for sure. I just have my regular check ups now with OB every 2 weeks and an ultrasound 1x per month.
My family is amazing and gifted us with all the furnishings for the nursery! We were told to pick what we wanted and give mom and dad the bill. I didn&#8217;t waste anytime haha. So far I have their cribs, mattresses, stroller, changing tables, and car seats. Now if I can only pick the shade of pink to paint the rooms!


----------



## sekky

Brandy my OTD isn't till 9th and that's like forever


----------



## everhopeful

Brandy - how exciting!! Well done for getting it all done do quickly!! Xx


----------



## sekky

That's so generous of your Family. Life was much easier when pink was just pink lol


----------



## sekky

Turkey where have you been? Hope MS hasn't started kicking your butts yet?


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> Girls I am hoping the best for you on Oct 1 and Oct 3 :)
> 
> AFM- Just plugging along.. Uneventful right now for me and I am loving it. I have no pregnancy symptoms still other than a growing belly. I had to give up and switch to maternity pants for sure. I just have my regular check ups now with OB every 2 weeks and an ultrasound 1x per month.
> My family is amazing and gifted us with all the furnishings for the nursery! We were told to pick what we wanted and give mom and dad the bill. I didnt waste anytime haha. So far I have their cribs, mattresses, stroller, changing tables, and car seats. Now if I can only pick the shade of pink to paint the rooms!

Are you planning separate rooms right from the beginning? We were going to have them share a room for a long time. We have enough bedrooms for them to each have their own but thought they would want to be together. Hasn't even thought separate rooms but now you have me wondering?


----------



## Blue12

Sekky and ever the 2ww is the hardest of the whole process isn't it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am hoping the best for you on Oct 1 and Oct 3 :)
> 
> AFM- Just plugging along.. Uneventful right now for me and I am loving it. I have no pregnancy symptoms still other than a growing belly. I had to give up and switch to maternity pants for sure. I just have my regular check ups now with OB every 2 weeks and an ultrasound 1x per month.
> My family is amazing and gifted us with all the furnishings for the nursery! We were told to pick what we wanted and give mom and dad the bill. I didnt waste anytime haha. So far I have their cribs, mattresses, stroller, changing tables, and car seats. Now if I can only pick the shade of pink to paint the rooms!
> 
> Are you planning separate rooms right from the beginning? We were going to have them share a room for a long time. We have enough bedrooms for them to each have their own but thought they would want to be together. Hasn't even thought separate rooms but now you have me wondering?Click to expand...


I am really torn too. We have rooms for each of them but since they are both girls and I am afraid of separating them and upsetting their worlds we might actually end up with both cribs in one room and the other room as a play room or something. I think we might play it by ear because if we have one sleeper and one not I dont think I want to put them side by side and have them but screaming if I dont have to.. Its really hard to plan what to do when there are 2!! akk


----------



## Em260

Sekky and Ever - keeping everything crossed for you both!! This is the toughest part of the journey in my opinion. Hang in there!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, you sure are ahead of the game. We know we will be moving shortly after the twins arrive, so we don't plan on doing much in the way of decorating until we get to our new home. I did find furniture I like, so that part of the battle s over...just have to order. But since we have family coming to town, they will be staying in the guest room, which will become the berserk we are holding off for now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells- I am an obsessive planner :( Its debilitating sometimes!

I had a wish list with everything on in with boy and girl colors for the whole 4 years that we were trying lol. Once we found out the genders I just took off the boy stuff. So it wasnt tough.


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Turkey where have you been? Hope MS hasn't started kicking your butts yet?

Ha!!! Not yet Sekky!!! Thanks for thinking of me!! I'm still living in a surreal suspended state of reality, and on top of that we're in the thick of a soup-to-nuts kitchen renovation, so I've been distracted to say the least. And tonight was back-to-school night! Just got on bnb for the first time since I got my big news! 

Can't believe you transferred 3!!! I'm soooooooo excited for you!!! Are you feeling any telltale signs??


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Turkey where have you been? Hope MS hasn't started kicking your butts yet?
> 
> Ha!!! Not yet Sekky!!! Thanks for thinking of me!! I'm still living in a surreal suspended state of reality, and on top of that we're in the thick of a soup-to-nuts kitchen renovation, so I've been distracted to say the least. And tonight was back-to-school night! Just got on bnb for the first time since I got my big news!
> 
> Can't believe you transferred 3!!! I'm soooooooo excited for you!!! Are you feeling any telltale signs??Click to expand...

No Symptoms spotting. its just AM of 3DPT:wacko:


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies how's everyone doing? Just want to pop in and say hi :) sekky and ever I'm waiting anxiously for your OTD!

Turkey, my my my! Twins! Looks like X'mas came early!

Ali, I'm so excited for u about the recent happy turn of events. As always, it's so exciting to be starting a new cycle soon. I'll be stalking your progress!

Hey all the pregnant ladies! About to enjoy your 2nd trimester eh? :)

Hope you'll have a great day ahead!


----------



## MoBaby

Is 2nd tri at 13 weeks? That's when I was calling it lol:) tomorrow for me!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Is 2nd tri at 13 weeks? That's when I was calling it lol:) tomorrow for me!

Yeah, it's confusing. My OB said 12 weeks. Either way, you're there :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!!:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yep I am second trimester and super happy! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## sekky

Yay for 2nd trimester blue, brandy and Mo. That's a huge milestone ladies


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats to those ladies entering 2nd tri! 

Ladies, I need a bit of reassurance. Had my first monitoring apt this morning and now I'm worried. There were 5 follies on my right (I believe she measured 2 but missed their measurements) and I have 8 on my left (I believe she measured 3 or 4 and they were all at 5mm). The NP made a comment about how last cycle in dec I was slow to respond too. When she called this afternoon with my e2 level though, she said it was only 5! They are keeping my meds the same and I go back in Monday.

Now I'm on the same protocol as last time, 2 vials of menopur and 150iu of follistim. I also am taking femara for the first 5 days of stims. Last cycle after 12 days if stimming I ended up with 26 mature eggs.

Dh is trying to convince me not to freak out. That at the same thing happened last cycle (except they never told me what my e2 level was) and we ended up with a great number of eggs. But I'm just so scared. Is there anything I could be doing (other than taking the meds of course) to promote follie growth?


----------



## MoBaby

That e2 is low. I would have thought your dose would have increased but I'm not a re so idk what the right answer is. My e2 was 23 one cycle and we stayed the same and I still got a bunch of eggs. But the clinic knows what they are doing so just go with it. Was was your antral count this time? My antral count always matched up with what we retrieved even when the e2 was low. Nothing you can do right now other than the meds you are on to stimulate follicle growth. Maybe increasing the dosage would promote some growth. I think you'll be okay :)


----------



## Mells54

Welcome to the second tri ladies!

Lucie, I too agree your e2 sounds low, but if the RE isn't worried then you shouldn't be either. I used a heating pad each evening for about a half hour and that really. Helped my response the second time around. Good luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Acupuncture is said to help... If you dont mind more needles lol

I found it really relaxing though I did it for 3 months prior to ivf.


----------



## Turkey16

I say accupuncture too Lucie! I did it this cycle, and i LOVED it...so relaxing, and I definitely saw an increase in quantity & quality my second time around...not sure if that's what did it, but it can't hurt!!!

Hey to everybody!!! Too zonked to type much more than that!!! HA! Love to y'all!!


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie- it's easy for me to say but I would try not to worry if your fs isn't worried about it. I would also suggest acupuncture. I find it very relaxing and it really helped with my lining. 
When is your next scan? Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Welcome to the second tri ladies!
> 
> Lucie, I too agree your e2 sounds low, but if the RE isn't worried then you shouldn't be either. I used a heating pad each evening for about a half hour and that really. Helped my response the second time around. Good luck!

Lucie: I used a heating pad in prep for my transfers, but I was more worried about a thin lining. Where's Dr Ali? But I agree, that the RE would adjust your meds if he/she thought your e2 needed more of a boost. Instead of stressing about it, you could call the RE and ask.

I also like acupuncture to reduce stress, but massage from DH or exercise are less expensive alternatives. Anyway, it's still early in your cycle, so don't read too much into these numbers. Your follie count sounds great!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies,

Lucie.. acupuncture and heating pads are good ideas. I bet your next visit that you'll see more growth. The follies are small now so you shouldn't have a high e2 level. It typically doubles every 48 hours, as the grow. My follies take forever to grow too!

All of you in your second tri.. :wohoo:

AFM.. caught an evil bug and have been in bed for the past 3 days. Not sure today will be any different! Also, I might be back to using DS, my IF is having cold feet, he hasn't booked his appt to have the blood work or SA done. I'm not nagging because I feel that this is important for him to do if he really wants it, and he hasn't bothered to do so. I'm picking a donor this weekend, and will hold off on delivery for another week or 2, just in case.


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I will do my best not to stress. Dh keeps telling me that if the dr was that concerned he would have made a change to my meds at the very least. Oh why can't this process be less stressful? I go back in Monday for another us and blood draw. Hopefully my numbers will go up by then. 

Ali, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well and that your if is having cold feet. Hopefully you won't need to use your back up plan, but it's good that you have one.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mells54

Feel better Ali!!!,


----------



## Blue12

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Ali. There seems to be lots of colds and flus going around. I've been fighting a bad one too. Staying in bed sounds perfect.


----------



## everhopeful

Ali - hope you feel better soon and I agree that its s good idea to have a back up plan so that you are not keeping yourself on hold! Xx


----------



## sekky

Sorry Ali. Hoping you don't need the SD and your IF gets over his cold feet.

Ever how you holding up? Not long till OTD right?

Sandy just thinking of you. 

Lucie just trust your FS. We know too much and that always make us panic for nothing.

Mo, brandy, first, Em, Anxious, turkey and sweetness how are you all doing?

Blue so sorry about your cold. Get better soon

Lotus and Ash I didn't forget you ladies. How are things coming along for you two?

Me nothing happening just keeping calm


----------



## MoBaby

Doing okay 2nd tri day for me!! Symptoms starting to die down I think. Or at least they are not as frequent :) thanks for asking!


----------



## everhopeful

Sekky - thanks for asking. Testing on Thursday 3rd so not too long now, although feels like quite a while still! 

Trying to keep a calm head but the nerves will all kick in next week.

How are you? Are you holding off testing until OTD?

Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sekky- Its going well thanks for asking.. Uneventful just how I want it :)

Mo- I never had any symptoms except fatigue and that for the most part has finally lifted! I cleaned the house without stopping to take a nap, Went grocery shopping, out to lunch, now getting ready to leave for a wedding.. Normally I would of cancelled all of that or had someone else do it for me lol


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey sekky!

I'm just waiting for the info from Walter Reed. They received my referral, and now I wait for a packet of info and requests for tests, etc. I have an appt with an OB/Gyn in a couple weeks to establish a local Dr/start tests. Once the tests are in, I think we do orientation and some other visits before the cycle in March. :coffee:


----------



## alicatt

Hi All..

Just stalking for now.. and still sick.

I narrowed my list of donors down to 3 (plus the IF), I'm leaning towards using a donor even if the IF wants to be the father. We have a history and it isn't always positive, and I'm thinking that it might be best for me to go with a donor. We'll see how the next few weeks shake out. At least I will be prepared either way!

Sekky and Ever.. sending :hugs: and :dust: to you both! Can't wait to hear how your betas go. Are either of you going to test early? I guess it is only another few days now.

Lotus, great news about moving forward!!! I hope it all works out for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky & Ever, Thinking about you this week :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sandy,

How are you doing? When is your follow up apt? Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ever, I'm doing ok we are coming to terms with the results now and starting to enjoy spending time together without the whole stress of a cycle. We are looking to the future and hope to do another cycle in the new year. Should be having the WTF appt in about 5 weeks where I will be making sure they carry out some tests etc to make sure nothing is preventing the embryo's from implanting. 

how's your 2WW going? :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Sending love, hugs and SERIOUSLY awesome vibes Sekky & Ever!!! Sekky are you tomorrow?? October 1st is standing out in my head...ever, you're the 3rd right?? How are you two holding up?? Any symptoms to report???


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy...it sounds like you have the right attitude. Take some time off to relax and recharge, then get down to business!!! Like you said when you changed the name of this thread..."till everyone's BFP"! It's coming!!!!


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> Sending love, hugs and SERIOUSLY awesome vibes Sekky & Ever!!! Sekky are you tomorrow?? October 1st is standing out in my head...ever, you're the 3rd right?? How are you two holding up?? Any symptoms to report???

Planning to wait till 4th, my OTD isn't till 9th. Either way it's just some days away though the waiting is killing ugh:wacko:


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Sending love, hugs and SERIOUSLY awesome vibes Sekky & Ever!!! Sekky are you tomorrow?? October 1st is standing out in my head...ever, you're the 3rd right?? How are you two holding up?? Any symptoms to report???
> 
> Planning to wait till 4th, my OTD isn't till 9th. Either way it's just some days away though the waiting is killing ugh:wacko:Click to expand...

Dang! Why was I thinking the 1st?!?!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - thanks for thinking of me. The doubt is starting to set in now!! I knew it would start to play on my mind but the waiting is pretty awful isnt it!!

Sandy - great thinking. Just enjoy some you time for now! I really enjoyed our break from Easter till now. It's just so much to put ourselves through emotionally, take time to enjoy everything!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!
I guess I will know on Thursday!! Xx


----------



## sekky

Turkey16 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Sending love, hugs and SERIOUSLY awesome vibes Sekky & Ever!!! Sekky are you tomorrow?? October 1st is standing out in my head...ever, you're the 3rd right?? How are you two holding up?? Any symptoms to report???
> 
> Planning to wait till 4th, my OTD isn't till 9th. Either way it's just some days away though the waiting is killing ugh:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Dang! Why was I thinking the 1st?!?!Click to expand...

Yeah I initially contemplated poas from tomorrow. But on a second thought :nope:not a good idea


----------



## Em260

Sekky and Ever - ah this is going to be an exciting week! Keeping fingers crossed for both of you!

Sandy - that sounds like a good plan. Keep us updated and will definitely be cheering you on in the new year. 

Ali - sorry to hear you're sick :hugs: It's good that you have options either way you go donor or IF. 

Lotus - yay for moving forward! Hope the next steps happen quickly.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hope you feel better soon, Ali. It sounds like you have a good plan in place. Smart woman. :winkwink:


----------



## Lucie73821

My apt went well today. They measured 6 follies on my right and 12 on my left. All were between 6-11mm. They are lowering my menopur to 1 vial for the next few days. Follistim will stay the same, and I will add in ganirelix starting tomorrow. I go for another us Thursday. 

They didn't tell me my e2 level today, and I forgot to ask what it was. :dohh:
I'm not going to stress though, obviously it was ok since they are lowering my meds. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie73821 said:


> My apt went well today. They measured 6 follies on my right and 12 on my left. All were between 6-11mm. They are lowering my menopur to 1 vial for the next few days. Follistim will stay the same, and I will add in ganirelix starting tomorrow. I go for another us Thursday.
> 
> They didn't tell me my e2 level today, and I forgot to ask what it was. :dohh:
> I'm not going to stress though, obviously it was ok since they are lowering my meds.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Yes I wouldnt stress on the E2 Lucie. It sounds from your #'s and measurements that its going well :) 

:happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

sounds you are on track lucie great scan report!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> My apt went well today. They measured 6 follies on my right and 12 on my left. All were between 6-11mm. They are lowering my menopur to 1 vial for the next few days. Follistim will stay the same, and I will add in ganirelix starting tomorrow. I go for another us Thursday.
> 
> They didn't tell me my e2 level today, and I forgot to ask what it was. :dohh:
> I'm not going to stress though, obviously it was ok since they are lowering my meds.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Sounds good Lucie! When do you go in again for another scan?


----------



## Turkey16

Glad to hear this Lucie!!

Ali hope you are feeling better! Any headway on the SD vs. IF quandary?


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Glad to hear this Lucie!!
> 
> Ali hope you are feeling better! Any headway on the SD vs. IF quandary?

No real progress other than picking my top 3 donors. The IF is dragging his heels on getting the SA done, big surprise. But time is running out! My FS won't move forward without the DS in house by the time we start stims. So I only have 2 weeks left to make the decision. He keeps saying he wants to be the dad, but isn't getting the tests done, MEN! Infuriating! So I'm basically moving forward on the assumption I'm using DS, and if the IF comes through then I may reconsider. His dragging his heels and not getting this done is typical and one of the cons of us having a child together. I don't want to have to deal with his lackadaisical attitude. 

I am feeling marginally better, my 41st birthday us next week :cry: but I start Lupron in a week, so my cycle us getting closer!!

How are you feeling? When is your next scan?


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali I go back Thursday morning for another scan.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ali I go back Thursday morning for another scan.

cool! hopefully you'll have some nice follicle growth!


----------



## Turkey16

Scan today! 7:30!! Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, Great news on follicle count :hugs:

Turkey, Good luck for scan today :happydance: xx


----------



## Em260

Turkey - good luck today!!


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck turkey!! Eek!!


----------



## everhopeful

Turkey - good luck today

Lucie - great follie report abc I hope they all continue to grow nice and steady!!

Ali- hope your IF gets a shift on but also glad you have a back up plan!!

I have two more sleeps till test day. Not feeling anything at all so not ever so hopeful!
Hey ho, will find out soon enough.
Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Turkey!

Lucie: great report! Sounds like there was nothing to worry about.

To the TWWers, yes, it is a torture. I'm hoping you get good news soon!

Ali: I know you're in a tough spot with the DS vs IF question. But even if you go with DS, it doesn't mean that your BF can't be the father in every way that matters, if that's what feels right to you both. Good luck figuring out what's best. Either way, the most important thing is having a :baby:


----------



## MoBaby

Have my fx for you ever!!

Ali: sorry you are having a hard one with the IF and his swimmers... Do you think he may be a little freaked out by it all? Having a couple backup donors is a great idea.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- good luck!!

Ali-glad you are feeling better. I feel a lot better but just a nasty cough now

Lucie- great scan!! Hopefully your follow up scan. Will show lots of good things!!


Ever-hope the tww goes by quicker for you!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GL today Turkey :) Cant wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## Turkey16

2 strong heartbeats!!! Woooooot!! Baby A is measuring 6w4d and Baby B is measuring 5w4d...I'm 6w1d. Doc said it was nothing to worry about, that it is most likely due to one implanting later than the other. He said it is quite common and that there was no cause for alarm. The heartbeats looked strong and wonderful, and he didn't seem concerned about Babe B...so I'm pretty psyched. Any of you other twin mamas have a lil discrepancy between sizes this early??


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> 2 strong heartbeats!!! Woooooot!! Baby A is measuring 6w4d and Baby B is measuring 5w4d...I'm 6w1d. Doc said it was nothing to worry about, that it is most likely due to one implanting later than the other. He said it is quite common and that there was no cause for alarm. The heartbeats looked strong and wonderful, and he didn't seem concerned about Babe B...so I'm pretty psyched. Any of you other twin mamas have a lil discrepancy between sizes this early??

Congrats Turkey!!! Sounds like good news :happydance: I think it is perfectly normal for the babes to measure early/late this early, but that in another few weeks they will likely be closer. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Turkey!!! Yay!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> 2 strong heartbeats!!! Woooooot!! Baby A is measuring 6w4d and Baby B is measuring 5w4d...I'm 6w1d. Doc said it was nothing to worry about, that it is most likely due to one implanting later than the other. He said it is quite common and that there was no cause for alarm. The heartbeats looked strong and wonderful, and he didn't seem concerned about Babe B...so I'm pretty psyched. Any of you other twin mamas have a lil discrepancy between sizes this early??

Congrats Turkey :) I did but now they are both 4 days ahead!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats turkey!!


----------



## sekky

Congrats turkey. Eek the worry never stops hun? Relax they will catch up


----------



## sekky

Ever fx crossed for Thursday


----------



## Em260

Turkery - congrats!!! :happydance: It seems like lots of little ones are a few days off in the beginning but will catch up soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had my 14 week check up! The girls are doing fantastic. I LOVE My doctor. I was put on a schedule of an ultrasound 1x per month and a visit to him 2x a month but today he suprised me and did an ultrasound. I havent seen them in 3 weeks and boy have they grown!!


----------



## sekky

Happy for you brandy. Keep them cooking


----------



## everhopeful

Congrats Turkey!! How fantastic!!


----------



## everhopeful

Brandy - how lovely to see them again today!! Xx


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, it's amazing how different in just a couple of weeks. I have my us in a week and I can't wait to see if we can get a peak of what they are!!!

Turkey, I don't think size discrepancy is that big a deal this year on. My baby B used to "hide" so we sometimes didn't get a good measure. Now they measure consistently 1 day apart. The problem is when they share a placenta (identicals) and one is bigger bc it means he/she is getting all the nutrition.

Very exciting times around here! I can't wait for more BFPS!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX that you get to see what you're having in the next ultrasound Mells!! I am sure you will at that point you will be almost 18 weeks its obvious then :)


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Brandy! They told me as long as they cooperate we will see something.


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks you guys! Not sure what I'd do without you all!


----------



## alicatt

Got the day 3 blood work results..
Everything was normal except my vitamin d?
My AMH is 4, FSH was 6. My FS is very happy and says we should have a really good cycle. They are all amazed by my bloods at almost 41! Thank goodness! They want me to increase my supplementation of vitamin D Fromm 1000 iu to 2000 and maybe spend more time outdoors :wacko:
Has anyone else heard about vitamin D deficiency and it's role in infertility?


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey and Brandy, Great news on Scans glad to hear babies are doign well :happydance:

Mells, hope you get to find out what you are having next week :hugs:

Ali, Great news on bloods all is looking good for this cycle, fx'd this is the one :hugs: 

Sekky and Ever, hope you are holding up not long now :hugs:

hope all you other ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

I don't know the relation between vitamin d and fertility but my dr had me on 2000iu even through my whole pregnancy


----------



## Turkey16

Sounds great Ali!!! Relatively speaking adding vitamin D is a piece of cake!! I have a good feeling this time around!!!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks girls! It certainly looks to me like my issues are more in the implantation side of things, since my hormones are looking good and I've always produced lots of eggs. So I'm hoping that the intralipids will solve the implantation issue, and to be on the safe side we're doing the PGD as well. 
Can't believe I start Lupron in less than a week! I go in to the FS office on Monday Oct 7th for baseline US and I will start the Lupron injections that night.

*Question*.. for those of you that use lupron, once the bottle is open were you asked to keep it in the fridge? I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to make that happen while traveling to Canada? :shrug:

I've also started taking more vitamin D, I was taking 1000 iu, but now I'm going to take 2000 iu.


----------



## Em260

Brandy - congrats!! So great you got to see your girls :)

Ali - I had low VitD at my initial blood work and my RE put me on the same does 2000iu. There was a ton of research that came out last year about the link between low VitD and infertility. If you search PubMed you'll find some good articles.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Brandy - congrats!! So great you got to see your girls :)
> 
> Ali - I had low VitD at my initial blood work and my RE put me on the same does 2000iu. There was a ton of research that came out last year about the link between low VitD and infertility. If you search PubMed you'll find some good articles.

Yep, I was trying to figure out what parts of the process are effected by having low vitamin D? Does anyone know? From what I've read the answer has been very general in the sense that having normal levels improves your fertility, but I haven't seen any specifics as to whether it improves egg quality, or helps with implantation, for example. I find it amazing that for someone that lives in FL, that my levels were so low? The normal range is from 30-90 and I was at 20! So not even low normal, but LOW. ODD. Oh well, as of today I will be giving myself 2000 iu per day!


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - congrats!! So great you got to see your girls :)
> 
> Ali - I had low VitD at my initial blood work and my RE put me on the same does 2000iu. There was a ton of research that came out last year about the link between low VitD and infertility. If you search PubMed you'll find some good articles.
> 
> Yep, I was trying to figure out what parts of the process are effected by having low vitamin D? Does anyone know? From what I've read the answer has been very general in the sense that having normal levels improves your fertility, but I haven't seen any specifics as to whether it improves egg quality, or helps with implantation, for example. I find it amazing that for someone that lives in FL, that my levels were so low? The normal range is from 30-90 and I was at 20! So not even low normal, but LOW. ODD. Oh well, as of today I will be giving myself 2000 iu per day!Click to expand...

I think it's involved in both egg quality and implantation. VitD is a vitamin but acts as a hormone. I just did a quick search and found a good article that explains it pretty well: https://eje-online.org/content/166/5/765.long

The sections "VDR expression in reproductive tissues" and "VitD effects in reproductive tissues" discuss the specific processes. 

I was told that even if you spend a lot of time in the sun you can be deficient. It's dependent on your ability to convert VitD to it's active form, how much time you're actually spending in the sun, what time of day, etc.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - congrats!! So great you got to see your girls :)
> 
> Ali - I had low VitD at my initial blood work and my RE put me on the same does 2000iu. There was a ton of research that came out last year about the link between low VitD and infertility. If you search PubMed you'll find some good articles.
> 
> Yep, I was trying to figure out what parts of the process are effected by having low vitamin D? Does anyone know? From what I've read the answer has been very general in the sense that having normal levels improves your fertility, but I haven't seen any specifics as to whether it improves egg quality, or helps with implantation, for example. I find it amazing that for someone that lives in FL, that my levels were so low? The normal range is from 30-90 and I was at 20! So not even low normal, but LOW. ODD. Oh well, as of today I will be giving myself 2000 iu per day!Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's involved in both egg quality and implantation. VitD is a vitamin but acts as a hormone. I just did a quick search and found a good article that explains it pretty well: https://eje-online.org/content/166/5/765.long
> 
> The sections "VDR expression in reproductive tissues" and "VitD effects in reproductive tissues" discuss the specific processes.
> 
> I was told that even if you spend a lot of time in the sun you can be deficient. It's dependent on your ability to convert VitD to it's active form, how much time you're actually spending in the sun, what time of day, etc.Click to expand...

Thanks EM! You are brilliant! :) I'm a doctors worst nightmare because I keep asking how things function, and how things play a role in the entire process. I just find it supremely interesting!


----------



## ~Brandy~

A diminished volume of vitamin D in your system during early pregnancy can lead to the malformation of bones in your unborn baby as well as preeclampsia so it&#8217;s very important. My FS had me on vitamin D starting 2 months before IVF and have continued through the pregnancy as recommended. The articles I have read on Vitamin D are linked to the uterus lining being malformed and the egg health.

This article might help a little. https://awomanshealth.com/vitamin-d-in-health-and-reproduction/

Ali- I was on Lupron and was asked to keep it in the fridge. When I travelled I put it in a lunch sack with an ice pack during travel and it was fine. It&#8217;s the easiest injection I had as well.. it was my favorite if you can have one lol I did bring it to room temp before injecting though.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Had my 3rd growth scan today at 22+5 and both babies measure at least a week ahead. Baby b is going to be a little taller because his extremities were a little longer then B. they also both weigh a little over a pound!! DH and I are so excited. She also measured my uterus and it's measuring at 30 weeks :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> Had my 3rd growth scan today at 22+5 and both babies measure at least a week ahead. Baby b is going to be a little taller because his extremities were a little longer then B. they also both weigh a little over a pound!! DH and I are so excited. She also measured my uterus and it's measuring at 30 weeks :)

That is awesome sweet!! Sounds like they are going to be healthy big babies!


----------



## sekky

Great scan sweetness.

One more sleep Ever then the good news. Keeping everything crossed for you. Hoping its a BFP for you and me too.

Hey everyone


----------



## sekky

Brandy love your new ticker


----------



## ~Brandy~

sekky said:


> Brandy love your new ticker

Thanks! Have you been testing at all?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Sweetness! It's so nice to hear that the babies are doing well! &#10084;


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Sweetness!!!! Were your guys similarly sized from the get-go? 

EVER!!!! I'm sooooo excited for you!!! Hugs and love and prayers and general good baby juju coming your way!!! 

Sekky...are you holding out til the 9th???


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys we are excited. :)

Ever- good luck tom!!

Turkey- they have always measured approx a week ahead. But many twins start out a little behind and catch up quick. 

Hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys we are excited. :)

Ever- good luck tom!!

Turkey- they have always measured approx a week ahead. But many twins start out a little behind and catch up quick. 

Hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## MoBaby

yay sweet! great news!! 
ever: tomorrow!! eek!!
sekky: when will you test?
ali: i didnt refridgerate my regular lupron but my microdose lupron i did because of how it was made they said it had to be kept cold.


----------



## Blue12

Ali I used freezer packs when travelling with my Lupron. Clinic emphasized how important it was to stay cold.


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I was told not to refrigerate Lupron, by both the RE and pharmacy. I wonder if it depends on brand :shrug:

Sweet, awesome news. It's such a relief to get a good report.

Ever, tomorrow!!!!

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Ali, I was told not to refrigerate Lupron, by both the RE and pharmacy. I wonder if it depends on brand :shrug:
> 
> Sweet, awesome news. It's such a relief to get a good report.
> 
> Ever, tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone!!!

They told me not to keep in the fridge until it had been opened. Seems to have still worked for you Mells. So maybe either way is fine.


I recall the box telling you what temps to keep it at though so you might want to read up on that Ali


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, I was told not to refrigerate Lupron, by both the RE and pharmacy. I wonder if it depends on brand :shrug:
> 
> Sweet, awesome news. It's such a relief to get a good report.
> 
> Ever, tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> They told me not to keep in the fridge until it had been opened. Seems to have still worked for you Mells. So maybe either way is fine.
> 
> 
> I recall the box telling you what temps to keep it at though so you might want to read up on that AliClick to expand...

I even had one that was open and didn't get finished one cycle so I used it a couple months later on my next cycle. And yes Brandy, it didn't matter in the long run.


----------



## sekky

FRER was bfn this morning and its 14dpo. So it's over. Am stopping all my med and I don't think I will be calling the clinic or go on OTD. When I decide what to do, I will surely update you amazing ladies. Surely no more Ivf for this year as we can't afford it.


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky, I'm so sorry you are showing a bfn this morning but i wouldn't stop meds yet. I know how hard it is but there is still that little bit of hope. I would call the clinic to see if they will put you in earlier for OTD. Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sweet, great news on scan twins seem to be doing amazingly :happydance:

Ever, Fx'd for you today :hugs:

Ali, Hope you get some clarity with regards to the lupron situation :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: 

AFM got WTF appt on 24th and going in armed with research, questions and not leaving till I'm happy we have got new plan for going forward. Also looking to plan a well deserved holiday to Thailand for next year to give us something to look forward to :happydance: xx


----------



## Blue12

Sekky that is so heartbreaking. Sending you hugs.


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. I won't deceive myself that there is still hope, most clinic do there betas by now. So it is what it is. Packing my gym bag already time to go burn my sorrow.


----------



## everhopeful

Morning all - was a bfn for me today!! I'm ok though. I think I already knew. 
Sekky- I'm so sorry! 
Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ever, so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Oh no Sekky & Ever....I'm so sorry to hear this. You are both in my thoughts and prayers....so sorry


----------



## MoBaby

Sekky and ever :( sooo sorry:(

Ever how many dpt are you?


----------



## everhopeful

Mo - I'm 9 or 10 dpt now. Not even the faintest of lines..
Hey ho, life is for living and that's what I plan on focusing on!!
We are out of money so won't be doing IVF again. It's been an incredible journey. Sadly not with a better ending but I had to do it!
Xx


----------



## MoBaby

:( I know it's hard to make that decision. Wish there was a better outcome for you.


----------



## LotusBlossom

So sorry, ever and sekky. What if you have a late implanter, though? I realize it is very hard to have our hearts broken over and over, but I wouldn't stop meds until you are sure, as in a Dr tells you to. Sending you both tons of love and :hugs:!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Mells54

Sekky and Ever I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you both. :cry: I'm here for you :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sekky and ever. So sorry to hear that. I hope you both are wrong. Will cont to pray for you guys


----------



## FirstTry

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sekky and Ever: I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## alicatt

Sekky and Ever.. :cry: I am so sorry big :hug: Please double check with your RE before stopping meds, I know that you feel down now, and don't want to keep doing it, but you need to make doubly sure that there isn't a late implanter in there! :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Blue12

So sorry sekky and ever xxxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry sekky and ever. :hugs:

I had another us today. I've got 7 follies on the right measuring 10-13mm and 17 on the left measuring 9-13mm. I've got another us scheduled for Saturday morning and the dr said he's pretty sure EC will be Monday! 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie73821 said:


> So sorry sekky and ever. :hugs:
> 
> I had another us today. I've got 7 follies on the right measuring 10-13mm and 17 on the left measuring 9-13mm. I've got another us scheduled for Saturday morning and the dr said he's pretty sure EC will be Monday!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.

By the follie size it sounds like you would trigger on Saturday! Wtg nice #'s and size :)


----------



## Em260

Sekky and Ever - sending you both huge :hugs: I agree with the others don't stop your meds until you have a beta just in case.


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie73821 said:


> So sorry sekky and ever. :hugs:
> 
> I had another us today. I've got 7 follies on the right measuring 10-13mm and 17 on the left measuring 9-13mm. I've got another us scheduled for Saturday morning and the dr said he's pretty sure EC will be Monday!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.

That's a lot of follies, Lucie! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Lucie!!! Things look great!


----------



## Lucie73821

Had another us this morning and it went well. Still have 17 on the left and now have 8 on the right. Dr also said I have "perfect triple stripe" lining. Trigger is set for 9pm tonight, and EC will be 9am Monday! 

Had a bit of drama though. While we were being told how to do the trigger, the ivf coordinator mentioned that we would be having a three day transfer because the embryologist had to go out of town Saturday! My dr always does 5 day transfers unless there is an issue. So to be told we were being changed to accommodate a trip? Needless to say dh and I were very unhappy. They spoke with the re, and said they'd talk to the embryologist when he came in and assured us we would have a five day transfer. I spent the whole ride home upset. But good news is that I just got a call from the coordinator and she told me that the embryologist has changed his flight and we are good to go for et a week from today!

Now I'm just praying we get a good number of mature eggs Monday, and we end up with some great embryos to transfer!


----------



## alicatt

Good news Lucie!! I'm glad the issue with the embryologist got settled!
Scary stuff! I wonder if they are heading to Canada for thanksgiving? It's next weekend. Hopefully he can go after your transfer on Friday!

AFM.. At acupuncture now, start Lupron Monday, yay! Birthday is Tursday, and heading to Canada on Thursday! I ended up going to urgent care yesterday and I'm on antibiotics, I feel so much better!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Lucie! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, I know it's hard not to worry, but if had a 3dt and it worked out just fine. My RE told me that sometimes it's just obvious at day 3 which embryos are the best and ther is no sense in waiting. Good luck! Sounds like things are going well.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck lucie!


----------



## Blue12

Lucie I have always done day 3 transfers. Xxxx


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie apparently there is no difference in the success rates of day 3 vs day 5.. If they can tell at day 3 the uterus is the best environment. I believe that poor development after day 3 is sometimes related to the embryos not being in their natural environment. I this this is also why some embryos that look poor quality that are out back take because the uterus just has something that the culture media just doesn't have. Can't wait for your ec report tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, Good luck for today looking forward to hearing how may eggs you get :happydance: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Today Lucie!!!!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## Em260

Lucie - good luck today!!


----------



## Sandy83

Sekky & Ever, how you doing? :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucie73821

On the way home. Got 18 eggs. Sleepy and sore now.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay!! Congrats. Get some sleep!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats lucie!!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Lucie!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats 18 eggs is fabulous :)


----------



## FirstTry

Awesome Lucie!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Lucie!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news lucie xx


----------



## Blue12

That's a great number Lucie


----------



## Turkey16

Woooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## Em260

Congrats Lucie!! 18 is fantastic!!


----------



## alicatt

YAY Lucie!!! Great numbers, hope you are feeling well! Can't wait for the fertilization report!

AFM.. Got the all clear for starting Lupron! YAY!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay Ali thats great news :wohoo: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Wahoo Ali!


----------



## Turkey16

Great News Ali! IT'S GO TIME!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody!! This morning's scan showed 2 beautiful heartbeats and both babies measuring perfectly at 7 weeks 1 day, which is exactly where I am!!! SOOOOOOO relieved!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Mells54

Yeah Turkey! Now you need a ticker!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news turkey :wohoo: xx


----------



## sekky

Hey ladies.

Congrats turkey. I agree you need to make a ticker now.

Lucie hope you feel better. When is your fert report coming in?

Yay Ali. Let the shots begin


----------



## Sandy83

How you doing sekky? xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Yeah for getting started Ali! 

Great news Turkey! 

As for me, just (im)patiently waiting for the call with the fertilization report. I'm feeling better today, still achey but better than yesterday. Glad I took the day off though, so I can rest and relax. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- yay! It will fly by once te shots start

Lucie- I'm waiting for your report too  hopefully they will call soon

Turkey- congrats that's sooooo exciting. I'm glad they are measuring great!!


----------



## sekky

Sandy am good. Got the official verdict today but good I already know.

Lucie hoping they call soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie- I hope you hear soon! I am sure its great news :) 

Turkey- Congrats on a great scan :)


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry sekky that if got confirmed today. Even tho you know it's negative think it's still hard to hear it :hugs: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, sekky. <3


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry sekky. :hugs:

As for me, I was starting to get worried when I hadn't heard from the dr about fertilization. I was imagining all sorts of worse case scenarios. I called the office and was told I had a transfer scheduled for 11:30am Sat morning. When I asked about how many had fertilized, I was told the lady who had that information had already gone home. :dohh: They did promise to leave her a message for her to please call me tomorrow with that information. I figure they wouldn't have scheduled a transfer if it was bad news. I guess I will have to wait just a bit longer.


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie sounds like good news if they have planned a 5dt but annoying that they didn't call today to give you full details xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- glad they sched you for a transfer that's a great sign. But that lady should have called you.


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I just got a call. Apparently someone was there with the info. Out of the 18, 2 were damaged and 5 were immature. Out of the 11 left, 7 fertilized. There will be no more updates until transfer day.


----------



## sekky

You ladies want to make me :cry: again.:hugs::hugs:

Lucie how will you survive till tomorrow?:wacko: I won't be able to sleep not knowing the whole story. Good thing your ET is scheduled as want. Will be :coffee: for your update and good luck with this cycle.


----------



## LotusBlossom

7 is great, Lucie! Yay for a 5dt!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lucie! Great news!!


----------



## Em260

Sekky - I'm sorry :( sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Lucie - so glad you got in touch with them and found out. 7 is great and 5dt too!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey.. great news! 2 wonderful heartbeats :yipee:

Lucie.. great report!! :wohoo: for transfer on Saturday!!!

AFM.. emotional wreck today.. my birthday and I've cried at least 3-4 times already. Thanks Lupron! 

Sekky.. :hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Happy birthday Ali!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ali- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I'm sorry the drugs are making you emotional. That is always rough. I hope you are having cake. Cake makes everything better. <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie- 7 is great! GL with your transfer PUPO before you know it :) 

EM- You're almost 23 weeks thats fabulous! I just noticed your ticker... Sure seems like time flies when its someone elses ticker you notice instead of your own haha.

Ali- Aww ya the Lupron will get you thats for sure. My side effects were headaches and crying spells. I cried everytime the budweiser commercial with the clydesdale horse came on... seriously

BTW Happy Bday Ali :) 



AFM- Wow I just realized today that I am 15 weeks! My ticker says an orange but they should make one for twins wonder what 2 oranges is.. feels like a head of lettuce hah. Really started noticing the belly when I try to do stuff now. Feel like im going to squish them.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LotusBlossom said:


> Ali- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I'm sorry the drugs are making you emotional. That is always rough. I hope you are having cake. Cake makes everything better. <3

:haha:


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, congrats on 7 embryos. 

Happy birthday Ali!

Brandy, congrats on making it to 15 weeks.


----------



## MoBaby

Happy Birthday Ali! Sorry about the Lupron mess! Hopefully you celebrated still :)
Brandy 15weeks! I am right behind you!! I am slightly starting to show (that squishy stage right now) but I imagine with 2 you would have a little more than a singleton :) We preggos need bump pics soon (although that squishy stage I really dont know if I can yet!)


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, Happy birthday :cake: Hope you celebrated in style! :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Lucie glad you got the update ASAP. Didn't see your post till now. Sending lot of fairy dust to your embabies. Grow embies grow.

Happy birthday Ali. Sorry about the emotion hopefully it's all for good.

Happy 15 weeks brandy.

Morning everyone


----------



## alicatt

Brandy.. happy 15 weeks! :wohoo:

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. It was a very trying day :cry: I'm sure a lot of it was the Lupron, but I also had a friend pass, and I ended things with the IF. No cake either :cry: I had fun with my girlfriends this past weekend and I'm heading north to Canada tomorrow to celebrate with the family, so things are looking up, I hope!


----------



## Em260

Ali - Happy Belated Birthday! I'm sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: 

Brandy - thanks, the time is flying now. She'll be here in 14 weeks yikes! Congrats on 15 weeks!!

Turkey - sorry I missed your post before congrats on your ultrasound!! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

Just thought i would check in and see how everyone is doing as been a bit quite on here. :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

Hey Sandy. How are you doing too?

Ali how is the lupron treating you? 

Lucie good luck for transfer tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hello everyone.


----------



## Sandy83

I'm doing ok looking forward to the weekend it's been a long week!!! 

How are you?

Good luck for transfer tomorrow lucie, knew there was something happening soon :hugs: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sending you lots of love and happy vibes for your transfer tomorrow, Lucie! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck for tomorrow, Lucie! How many do you hope to transfer?


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Tomorrow Lucie!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies!

I'm in Canada on vacation but wanted to pop in and say :hi:!

Lucie.. Best of luck with your transfer!!!

I'm doing better with the lupron, I think my body just needed to get adjusted to it.

Question to those that have done PGD, or CCS.. did you ask your FS about your odds of getting good eggs? I made the mistake of doing so, and he said 15-20%! If I get 6 embryos like I did last year (9 months ago) which is not likely since I'm now 41, I might not have 1 good one with those odds :cry:


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Ali...I did CCS, and I didn't ask any questions. I just let it ride and prayed a lot. Started with 11 mature and by day 5 I had 4 that were test-worthy. 3 were normal, and I'm 40, so stay positive!!! The day-to-day after the retrieval waiting for the updates is intense, to say the least. 

What's the rest of your protocol look like? Lupron and...?


----------



## Blue12

Ali remember all it takes is one!!!!! Xxxxx.


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm back with an update. We were informed by the embryologist that out of our 7 embryos, we had 1 A expanded blast, 2 B cavitating morulae (he said one was a B+), 1(can't remember the grade) that had a 20% chance of making it to freeze,and the other three had no chance of making it to freeze. He did mention that he fertilized out eggs late in the day, making this an "early" day 5 transfer. He felt confident that they would continue to grow. He recommended that we transfer the A and 2 Bs. The re came in and agreed. When the embryologist came back, he said our B+ had actually developed into an early blast and would now be rated an A! 

So I've now got 2 grade A blasts and a grade B morulae on board! OTD is Oct 21!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie73821 said:


> I'm back with an update. We were informed by the embryologist that out of our 7 embryos, we had 1 A expanded blast, 2 B cavitating morulae (he said one was a B+), 1(can't remember the grade) that had a 20% chance of making it to freeze,and the other three had no chance of making it to freeze. He did mention that he fertilized out eggs late in the day, making this an "early" day 5 transfer. He felt confident that they would continue to grow. He recommended that we transfer the A and 2 Bs. The re came in and agreed. When the embryologist came back, he said our B+ had actually developed into an early blast and would now be rated an A!
> 
> So I've now got 2 grade A blasts and a grade B morulae on board! OTD is Oct 21!

Congrats Lucie you're PUPO with Trips!!


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, Lucie, that's great! I know you wanted have some to freeze, but having 3 on board that are grade A and B sounds amazing! Rest up now and I hope you have an easy TWW.


----------



## MoBaby

wow lucie! risky doing 3 lol. are you going to be our 1st triplet mamma?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats on being PUPO, Lucie!!! Those sound like super strong embies! Can't wait to hear your results. Imagine going from no children to having 3! What an adventure! <3


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats Lucie!! Positive vibes!! I think it's going to turn out grrrrrrrrreat


----------



## Em260

Yay Lucie congrats on being PUPO! Rest up!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news lucie xx


----------



## Turkey16

Exciting Stuff Lucie!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie- are you hoping for twins? I put back 3 and got twins ;)


----------



## Lucie73821

~Brandy~ said:


> Lucie- are you hoping for twins? I put back 3 and got twins ;)

While I'd be thrilled with twins, after 4 years TTC, and what we went through back in January, we are both praying for a healthy take home baby. Twins would be an added miracle.

I know I'm only 1dp5dt, but I'm already having to stop myself from symptom spotting! I need to relax and hope the next week goes by quickly!


----------



## alicatt

Great news Lucie! I hope that at least 2 take.. you are a brave woman! :hugs:
if you test, I'd wait until at least 4-5dp5dt!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

For the ladies who are pregnant any scan updates? :hugs:

For the ladies who you got a bfn this cycle how are you holding up :hugs: Any exciting developments outside of IVF to look forward to? 

Lucie, How you holding up in the 2WW? :hugs:

Ali, How's the injections going? Hope you are relaxing on your hols :hugs: 

AFM, Nothing much going on here , got WTF appt on 24th and 1st acuncpunture appt with new clinic on 1st Nov. Just booked up to go to Manchester in December for the Christmas market so looking forward to that :hugs: xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie - fantastic news!! Hope the tww goes by quickly for you!! Here's to your BFP on the 21st!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well after the specialists checked my cervix they decided I needed a cerclage or I would lose the babies very soon to preterm labor :-( my surgery is this afternoon. I was admitted to labor and delivery last night hopefully I'm only here 3 days.


----------



## Sandy83

Oh my god brandy that's scary. Sorry i really don't understand the whole issue that you are going through but my thoughts are with you :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy!! How scary :( any symptoms? What happened?? Let us know when you are recovered and that everything went okay. I'm worried as well b/c I'm at risk for preterm labor but my ob said cerclage isn't necessary which confuses me... I'm going to discuss it again at my appointment.
Lucie how are you doing??
Hey sandy :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy!! How scary :( any symptoms? What happened?? Let us know when you are recovered and that everything went okay. I'm worried as well b/c I'm at risk for preterm labor but my ob said cerclage isn't necessary which confuses me... I'm going to discuss it again at my appointment.
> Lucie how are you doing??
> Hey sandy :)

I didn't really have symptoms. Luckily my doc investigates anything I complain about. I was whining about having to pee constantly from the pressure of the babies.. so he did a scan and found that my cervix was starting to funnel at the top (open) and that my cervix had shortened. They sent me to the peri doc the next morning to double check and they found the same thing after 2 hours of scans. Next I knew he had sent me here to the hospital for the procedure. I am only suppose to be here 3 days total.

They haven't said if it will be followed with bed rest as well or not. We shall see.


The doctor told me if my cervix was over 3 they wouldn't worry but it was 2.3 in the scan so here we are and I am scared to death.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- I have heard lots of good things with the procedure your going to have. And my guess is you will be on modified bed rest for awhile. Keep us posted


----------



## MoBaby

Wow how scary! I've been having pressure... My appt isn't for 2 weeks.. Makes me want to call now. So glad they caught it before anything bad. Will you be on bed rest?


----------



## L4hope

Brandy so glad your doc was thorough and found this out ahead of time. A friend of mine went into preterm labor with her son at 26 weeks. Thankfully he's now a happy 2 year old. But when she got pregnant again, they did a cerclage and she carried her daughter to term. I'm sure you are very scared and understandably. But sounds like you are in good hands. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Brandy - oh wow so glad they caught it and you're in the right place to get help. :hugs: I would be scared to death too but just know cerclages have a lot of success. I hope you can go home soon!


----------



## FirstTry

Brandy: so glad that you and the dr spotted this before it got worse. Good luck with the procedure and wishing for a h&h remainder of your pregnancy.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, hoping the best for you. It is all so scary sometimes.


----------



## Turkey16

Oh my goodness Brandy!! I was NOT expecting to hear this!! Thank goodness they caught it in time, but still HOW SCARY!! Hope you are feeling ok!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone. I hope everyone is well. 

I had the procedure today and the doctor said he is happy with the outcome from the length he was able to achieve. I get released from the hospital tomorrow. I am on bed rest until Monday and then I am on part time bed rest... Since I have a desk job with no filing or reasons that require me to get up... I am allowed to go to work and home to bed. No cooking or cleaning etc. Only up for work and eating. Going to be a long 20 weeks! Whatever gets me these girls healthy  

I really appreciate you all listening to me and your well wishes.


----------



## alicatt

Brandy .. WOW! I'm so glad that things appear to have turned out! Scary, but hopefully the procedure will continue to be a success :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

AFM..
not much new yet.. starting stims on Friday, plus intralipids in Friday too. I'm picking my sperm donor tomorrow. 

Lucie.. any symptoms?

Hope all our pregnant ladies are doing well! Any pictures of your US's you care to share? I find it amazing how many twins are on this board! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Here's my latest Ali!! I hit the 8 week mark and doc said 97% go on to deliver successfully from here...feeling a little more confident. Babes looked great on Tuesday!! Glad you are getting started!! WOOOOT!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MoBaby

Hey brandy! Glad all went well. It's great you can work still! I'm on my feet all day so u would have to go out.

Ali: stims soon! Not too much longer until pupo!!

Turkey: yay for twins doing well!! 

Afm: nothing to report. My belly is growing and I look like I ate too much Chinese foo. Wt gain is minimal although hard to judge so it's somewhere between 1-4 lbs since I have a daily fluctuation in my weight by 2-3 pounds. Having been feeling better since 14.5 weeks but yesterday wasn't great and this am I'm a little blah. I have my appt on the 29th for anatomy scan and I start my bi-weekly cervical length checks. Praying I don't need a cerclage b/c then is have to take leave from work since I am on feet all day. I won't be announcing the gender; we are team yellow!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- glad it went well!!!! Like I said I have heard several great stories of them working :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- why do you have to have biweekly cervical checks


----------



## MoBaby

I'm at risk for preterm labor b/c of unicornuate uterus. Due to that I start getting checks and if any signs of ptl then hospital bed rest for me.. Dr said I most likely wouldn't. Need cerclage but if necessary I'd have to do that also.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oooooo I see. Well hopefully it won't give you any problems. And it will be great!! I had two cervical check done a month apart and it was at 4 and they said they weren't going to do anymore cause it hadn't changed but makes me nervous getting further along


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> Oooooo I see. Well hopefully it won't give you any problems. And it will be great!! I had two cervical check done a month apart and it was at 4 and they said they weren't going to do anymore cause it hadn't changed but makes me nervous getting further along

4 is really great! They wanted me to be 3 or more. Once they were able to close it back up I am back to almost 4 now as well.

I think you will do just fine :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> AFM..
> not much new yet.. starting stims on Friday, plus intralipids in Friday too. I'm picking my sperm donor tomorrow.
> 
> Lucie.. any symptoms?
> 
> Hope all our pregnant ladies are doing well! Any pictures of your US's you care to share? I find it amazing how many twins are on this board! :thumbup:

I have had lots of ultrasounds but lately they were all business like ones haha.. We werent able or didn't have time to get cute ones :( Hopefully at my scan Monday they will be able to take the time to do it and I will post some.


----------



## alicatt

Great news Mo and Brandy! Sounds like your dr's are taking great care and watching you all closely. Sweet, I bet your Dr's are not concerned as you are doing so well!

Turkey thanks for the picture! Adorable!

AFM.. Stim start US, acupuncture and a meeting with a life coach in the morning (my FS is making me meet with her) UGH.. personally I think it's a waste of my precious time! I barely have time for me let alone a life coach! Plus I'm pretty happy with mine as it is. Groan. Tomorrow night I start my intralipids and will do those monthly. Busy weekend with 2 charity events, one is a learn to paint evening for a local school, and the other is a fund raiser for dachshunds! Being busy will make the time pass so we can get this show on the road! Our estimated ER date is Halloween. Oh and I picked my donor, he's a secret agent man :hehe: Seriously, he's a counter-intelligence agent with insane IQ levels and is almost finished his masters in business administration. Plus our coloring is similar, both reddish blond, fair skin and green eyes. Here is hoping that it will work!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, great pic :happydance:

Ali, Great news on picking a donor sounds like you have a good one there! Good luck for Scan, acupuncture and life coach session today. :hugs:

Lucie, How you doing? :hugs:

Brandy, glad things look to have stablised and going well. :happydance:

Mo, Yay for team Yellow :happydance: fx'd everything will be fine and you don't have to leave work xx


----------



## alicatt

Thanks Sandy ! Hope you are doing well.. not long before your WTF appointment next week :thumbup:

I woke up with a migraine :cry: side effect of Lupron for me, good news is I get to drop down to 1cc today instead of the 3 cc's I have been taking. I'm just excited about starting! :wohoo:


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Today Ali!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Ali! I hope this is your time :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

Ali, it sounds like you have a good plan going forward. I'm interested in what the life coach has to say...good luck!!!!! My DH does counter intel and criminal investigations, so I always sign the "secret agent" song to him!!!! :haha:

AFM, had a good appt with the OB. He thinks the high risk doc can release me, so they are going to check on that. I have marginal placenta previa that they are watching, but not worried about. I've not had any complications or bleeding from it, and since it's early in my pregnancy they are certain the placenta will migrate as I get bigger. Seems like the last few days my belly has exploded. 

Hi to everyone!!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Lucie!!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Yay for getting started, Ali!


----------



## Sandy83

Mells, great news :hugs: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells- Me too!! I was barely showing to OMG I am showing lol.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- glad to hear your cervix is a lot better!!

Ali- so glad everything is getting started. I have a great feeling about this!! Also hope your migraine goes away

Mells- glad everything is going good. 

Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy how are you feeling? I thought you mentioned that your only symptom was feeling like you had to pee a lot? Do they think that was from the cervix shortening? I get so paranoid about stuff like that, but last week the doc said my cervix was nice and long...6.something if I remember correctly. Hope all is well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy how are you feeling? I thought you mentioned that your only symptom was feeling like you had to pee a lot? Do they think that was from the cervix shortening? I get so paranoid about stuff like that, but last week the doc said my cervix was nice and long...6.something if I remember correctly. Hope all is well.

6 something is fantastic. Please dont worry Mells :) 

Yes, I initially started feeling like I had to pee alot... I would go some everytime I went in the restroom but I started realizing it wasnt enough to make me have to feel like I should be going that much. By the time I got to the hospital once they knew what was wrong I had a pelvic pressure sensation. It felt like it did with my other children at like 36 weeks when they dropped. It was apparent by then that they were getting ready to push their way through.

All of this was over the course of about a week.


----------



## Sandy83

Ali how did it go yesterday? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie any update??


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby said:


> Lucie any update??

No update. I've decided not to test before beta. I figure I have waited this long I can wait 2 more days. I will admit I am struggling to maintain pma.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie stay positive!! Good for you for waiting :)


----------



## alicatt

Lucie.. stay positive!! I hope you get great news on Monday!

AFM.. I got the all clear to start stims and am doing 4 bravelle and 4 menopur every day. Then we'll move to just Menopur. It's supposed to be 8 Menopur each day. We'll see if this helps me stim for less time. I seem to always stim for 12-13 days! UGH. I also met with a life coach and she seemed really nice. I'm just not sure I want to spend the money right now. She is $90 a session, which I find to be very expensive! She is asking me to commit to 6 months too. She said she would help me with recipes, menus, supplements to combat my hypothyroid, PCOS, etc. But at $1080 for 6 months I'm not sure it's worth it? I know I need help with my diet and maybe having her cheering me in will keep
me focused, but the cost seems so high. What do you gals think?


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy how are you feeling? I thought you mentioned that your only symptom was feeling like you had to pee a lot? Do they think that was from the cervix shortening? I get so paranoid about stuff like that, but last week the doc said my cervix was nice and long...6.something if I remember correctly. Hope all is well.
> 
> 6 something is fantastic. Please dont worry Mells :)
> 
> Yes, I initially started feeling like I had to pee alot... I would go some everytime I went in the restroom but I started realizing it wasnt enough to make me have to feel like I should be going that much. By the time I got to the hospital once they knew what was wrong I had a pelvic pressure sensation. It felt like it did with my other children at like 36 weeks when they dropped. It was apparent by then that they were getting ready to push their way through.
> 
> All of this was over the course of about a week.Click to expand...

It's hard not to worry about every thing and any thing!!!! I have always gone to the bathroom a lot, so not a new symptom for me :dohh: I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## MoBaby

Ali I wouldn't do it but in they type to figure things out on my own. That is expensive! Is this person a psychologist or what education level does she have to be a life coach? I'm just wondering since I'm not even sure what a life coach is :) glad stims started!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali I wouldn't do it but in they type to figure things out on my own. That is expensive! Is this person a psychologist or what education level does she have to be a life coach? I'm just wondering since I'm not even sure what a life coach is :) glad stims started!!

I know, it's expensive! I thought that too! She has a degree from some integrative medicine school, and specializes in wholistic medicine, using food to treat the body. I'm all for it and do feel that her menus and recipes will be helpful, but her pricing is over the top! With all of the costs of IVF I'm just not sure I have another $1000 left! I was contemplating waiting until I was pregnant and then maybe giving it a try to help me with eating properly to feed 2 but not gain weight. We'll see how it goes. For now I'm just going to tell her that it's not in the budget.

I can already feel my ovaries! It's nothing bad, just a little tingling and fullness there. I hope I get loads of follicles :) First scan is on Monday!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- fingers crossed :) 

Ali- yay for stimms!!!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Pretty sure I'm out. Like last fresh cycle, woke up day before OTD to cramps and red bleeding. Last time, I ended up with a positive beta, but it ended up ectopic.


----------



## Blue12

Lucie I had bleeding and nose bleeds when I got a positive with my dd. then this cycle I didn't and was sure it didn't work but it did


----------



## MoBaby

:( lucie sorry about cramps and blessing.. Hopefully it's not an indicator and tomorrow's beta says otherwise.


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, I'm still holding out hope for you. I've been down your road before...stay strong!


----------



## Em260

Lucie - keeping fingers crossed for you! Hang in there!


----------



## Turkey16

I'm praying for you Lucie!! Stay positive!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you lucie! FX


----------



## alicatt

Lucie, ditto what everyone else says, spotting and cramps don't necessarily mean bfn, so keep up your PMA!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Lucie! I hope you get good news today and in the days to come. Sending lots of love! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies!

How are you all doing? Lucie? Any news?

AFM.. First scan.. I am not sure how to feel about it? :shrug: I had 14 follicles that he could measure, but they were all still really tiny. The largest was 4.6mm. I have only stimmed for 3 days so far (today is day 4). I'm not sure I've gone in so early for a scan before, is this OK? Shouldn't they be further along? Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> How are you all doing? Lucie? Any news?
> 
> AFM.. First scan.. I am not sure how to feel about it? :shrug: I had 14 follicles that he could measure, but they were all still really tiny. The largest was 4.6mm. I have only stimmed for 3 days so far (today is day 4). I'm not sure I've gone in so early for a scan before, is this OK? Shouldn't they be further along? Any thoughts ladies?

Sounds normal to me Ali. My second scan they were only 8-10mm they didn't tell me the size at the first scan.


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> How are you all doing? Lucie? Any news?
> 
> AFM.. First scan.. I am not sure how to feel about it? :shrug: I had 14 follicles that he could measure, but they were all still really tiny. The largest was 4.6mm. I have only stimmed for 3 days so far (today is day 4). I'm not sure I've gone in so early for a scan before, is this OK? Shouldn't they be further along? Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> Sounds normal to me Ali. My second scan they were only 8-10mm they didn't tell me the size at the first scan.Click to expand...

I think I'll try and get some exercise tonight, I hear blood flow helps, and maybe use my heating pad tonight. I've heard that it helps as well by increasing blood flow to the area. I had acupuncture this morning too, and will have it on Wed and Fri, so hopefully we'll see some nice improvements by Friday! It usually takes my follicles the full 12 days to stim, I'm expecting trigger to be Oct 29 and ER on Halloween. Thanks for the reassurance Brandy!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: I used the heating pad while stimming. I want to say 20 mins per night. I think it helps bring the blood to your ovaries. Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

Ali I didn't get scanned until day 5-6... And still then only a few every time were big enough to measure... Then by day 8/9 it was like follicle overgrowth and I'd have 20+ that were ripe..

Lucie been thinking about you.!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali I didn't get scanned until day 5-6... And still then only a few every time were big enough to measure... Then by day 8/9 it was like follicle overgrowth and I'd have 20+ that were ripe..
> 
> Lucie been thinking about you.!

Thanks Mo and First! I am going to pull my heating pad out. Its been so hot down here I didn't want to use it (90 degrees yesterday), but I think it is necessary. I figured that it was still early for me to have much to see, and was surprised that they wanted me in so soon. But he was able to see 14 follicles!!! That makes me happy, because we all know that more appear as we move forward, so seeing 14 now probably means we'll get a good haul, I hope! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me :flower:

So after the cerclage and hospital stay over this last week I saw the doctors today and did some REALLLY long scans lol. The good news is the cerclage looks "perfect" according to the doctors. The babies are back up high where they should be and my cervix is completely closed and over 3CM now which is what they need to sustain a twin pregnancy. The only good thing about this whole high risk pregnancy is getting weekly pics. Todays turned out ok but they only did a 2D next week they will do another 3D they said. The girls are measuring at 17W5D which is awesome that they are a little ahead of schedule. I hope they stay that way since the doctors think they might have to take the cerclage out around week 34 and they would come right after that.

Heres my girls.. Nameless right now as hubby is so indecisive on names lol

Oh forgot to mention... I get to return to my daily activities and work for now but will be checked for issues. It's full bedrest at first sign of anything going wrong. I also have to start progesterone injections again just to be safe.
 



Attached Files:







baby A 17W.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 2









Baby B 17W.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy love the pics!!! And glad to hear everything is back to normal!! 

Ali- I also used heating ad as well :)


----------



## alicatt

Brandy - great photos! Glad the cerclage is holding well, and you are cleared to go back to work! :thumbup: Just take it easy and don't do anything too strenuous! I'm sure they've told you no heavy lifting etc, right?

I bet you are so relieved, that things are looking good.

Have you decided on names? Or do you have a short list?


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I continued to bleed pretty heavily all day yesterday and today. Just talked to the Re's office and my beta came back at 14. Obviously really low. So I have to keep on the progesterone for two more days and get tested again Wednesday. 

I know that this is not going to end well. I just wish it would have been a bfn.


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:


> Brandy - great photos! Glad the cerclage is holding well, and you are cleared to go back to work! :thumbup: Just take it easy and don't do anything too strenuous! I'm sure they've told you no heavy lifting etc, right?
> 
> I bet you are so relieved, that things are looking good.
> 
> Have you decided on names? Or do you have a short list?

I put the husband in charge of names :dohh: I named the oldest 2. Dunno what I was thinking since he is very indecisive! He really over thinks it. I think he has it down to about 10 lol. I only get involved if there is a name on the list I absolutely cant stand. I will nickname them anyway lol I never call the other 2 children by their names :haha:

Yes, I do corporate accounting lol so unless a pen is heaving lifting or moving a mouse I think I am set ;) My husband wont let me so much as touch a dust cloth at home so I dont have to worry there.

We are on :cloud9: that the girls are doing good :) 


Cant wait to hear your next report and how exciting you get to do ER on Halloween. Make sure you turn off your porch light I am sure you wont want to pass out candy that day haha.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie73821 said:


> Well I continued to bleed pretty heavily all day yesterday and today. Just talked to the Re's office and my beta came back at 14. Obviously really low. So I have to keep on the progesterone for two more days and get tested again Wednesday.
> 
> I know that this is not going to end well. I just wish it would have been a bfn.

Thinking of you Lucie :) Hopefully you will have great news on Wednesday.


----------



## L4hope

I'm sorry you have to deal with being in limbo Lucie. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Brandy glad to hear the cerclage is doing its job! I had my little guy unexpectedly at 33w6d so know what it's like to have them early. Thank goodness for all of the advances in medicine. It's still scary, but they do so much for these little ones now. Hopefully you won't need bedrest. Good thing your hubby is taking over at home. Now he just needs to decide on names! How old are your other two kiddos? If old enough hopefully they're helping out too.


----------



## ~Brandy~

L4hope said:


> Brandy glad to hear the cerclage is doing its job! I had my little guy unexpectedly at 33w6d so know what it's like to have them early. Thank goodness for all of the advances in medicine. It's still scary, but they do so much for these little ones now. Hopefully you won't need bedrest. Good thing your hubby is taking over at home. Now he just needs to decide on names! How old are your other two kiddos? If old enough hopefully they're helping out too.

21 and 18. Neither one live near me so no help there :( My daughter 21 is pregnant with our first grandchild too!! She is 8 weeks behind me :cloud9: Our son is off at college Boo!

Yes, I am braced for a 32-34 week delivery but the longer I can keep them there I will. I know some start wanting to evict them from discomfort with twins but my goal is to suck it up even if it means me being very uncomfortable :( Unless it's life threatening to me or the babies I will do whatever it takes.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie :( soo sorry!


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - great photos! Glad the cerclage is holding well, and you are cleared to go back to work! :thumbup: Just take it easy and don't do anything too strenuous! I'm sure they've told you no heavy lifting etc, right?
> 
> I bet you are so relieved, that things are looking good.
> 
> Have you decided on names? Or do you have a short list?
> 
> I put the husband in charge of names :dohh: I named the oldest 2. Dunno what I was thinking since he is very indecisive! He really over thinks it. I think he has it down to about 10 lol. I only get involved if there is a name on the list I absolutely cant stand. I will nickname them anyway lol I never call the other 2 children by their names :haha:
> 
> Yes, I do corporate accounting lol so unless a pen is heaving lifting or moving a mouse I think I am set ;) My husband wont let me so much as touch a dust cloth at home so I dont have to worry there.
> 
> We are on :cloud9: that the girls are doing good :)
> 
> 
> Cant wait to hear your next report and how exciting you get to do ER on Halloween. Make sure you turn off your porch light I am sure you wont want to pass out candy that day haha.Click to expand...

I know.. our neighborhood has an online website where you can opt in/out for trick or treating, and I opted out. I hope that people don't ring my bell anyway. I keep thinking that this time next year I might have a little tiny bundle of joy to dress up as a pumpkin! :happydance:

You are too funny with respect to the names, I've been obsessing about names for a year now :wacko: But you are right, I have 2 dogs and I never call them by their real names! 

Glad you aren't lifting a finger at work or home!


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie73821 said:


> Well I continued to bleed pretty heavily all day yesterday and today. Just talked to the Re's office and my beta came back at 14. Obviously really low. So I have to keep on the progesterone for two more days and get tested again Wednesday.
> 
> I know that this is not going to end well. I just wish it would have been a bfn.

Oh Lucie, I'm so sorry to hear this. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Oh Lucie, I'm not sure what to say? That is a low beta, but its still above the threshold of 5 which they use to say you are pregnant or not. Maybe you had a late implanter? I'm hoping and praying that is what is going on!
:hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

alicatt said:



> Oh Lucie, I'm not sure what to say? That is a low beta, but its still above the threshold of 5 which they use to say you are pregnant or not. Maybe you had a late implanter? I'm hoping and praying that is what is going on!
> :hug:


I really hope so too. When the lady from the doctors office called, she told me my number, said I'd need to have another beta Wed, and that I'd need to continue the progesterone. When I told her that I was bleeding, she said she would check with the NP and ask if I could just stop the progesterone. The NP said I had to continue the progesterone. I guess that means there may be some small chance that this could turn out positively? :shrug:


----------



## Turkey16

I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY hope that's the case Lucie!!! Praying and sending love and hugs your way!!


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, I'm hoping for the best for you. Being limbo always stinks!

Ali, I used a heating pad too!

Brandy, congrats on the grand baby! We are avoiding names that have nicknames that we don't like. Of course, they will probably end up with nicknames unrelated too. It took us a month to name our dog!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- I think your still in the game. Your re wouldn't have wanted another beta if they didn't think it was a good sign . I'm sending positive vibes


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry i haven't been on for a while been at at friends wedding where i didn't get good signal at all! 

Lucie, Sorry to hear you are in limbo with the results I think that is often worse than getting the bfn as once again its a waiting game. I agree that there is still a chance but thinking about you and hope tomorrow's results are better :hugs:

Brandy, great pics glad the babies are doing fine :hugs: and I'm sure you will be crossing those legs to keep those babies in as long as possible. :rofl:

L4, How's the little one doing? do you have any photo's :hugs:

All you pregnant ladies good luck with the name picking as sounds like you all have some thinking to do. Lets us know what the final decision is :hugs:

Ali, Hope your doing well on the stimms, and I'm sure your follies will be growing nicely. My fs always has me on stimms for 12 days even tho i'm a good responder to the meds she just likes to get as many as possible above 16mm to get those mature eggs. Look forward to hearing how your next scan goes :hugs:

Sekky & Ever, How you doing? :hugs:

AFM, Countdown to WTF appt only 2 days and hopefully sort out dates to continue with next treatment in the new year :happydance: xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy, glad your wtf appt is finally here. I hope they have some suggestions and a good plan for your next cycle! :hugs: Here are a couple pics of my little man. One is the day he was born and the other is at one month. 



View attachment 688229


----------



## L4hope




----------



## Em260

Lucie - I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo. I agree you could have a late implanter. Embryos don't always follow our beta guidelines. Sending you :hugs:

Ali - It seems really early for a scan I don't think I ever went in before 4-5 days of stims. I bet you'll see lots of growth at the next u/s.

Brandy - so good to hear the cerclage is doing its job and your girls are staying put! Rest up!! Congrats of your grandbaby! 

Sandy - I hope you get lots of answers and a good plan for moving forward at your wtf. Keep us posted.

L4 - love those pics!!


----------



## Sandy83

L4, How cute is he :hugs: he is adorable you both must be so proud xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4 he is sooooo handsome!!!!

Sandy- glad your appt is coming


----------



## Turkey16

Awesome pics L4!!! What a cutie!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks girls, I adore my little munchkin!! He hit 6lbs at his one month appt. So glad he's healthy and doing well.


----------



## Bluebell bun

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> How are you all doing? Lucie? Any news?
> 
> AFM.. First scan.. I am not sure how to feel about it? :shrug: I had 14 follicles that he could measure, but they were all still really tiny. The largest was 4.6mm. I have only stimmed for 3 days so far (today is day 4). I'm not sure I've gone in so early for a scan before, is this OK? Shouldn't they be further along? Any thoughts ladies?

Hey Ali, I wouldn't stress. I went for a scan today on my 6th day of menopur. He only gave me measurements for 4 follicles on my right side and they were about 6.8mm. Said there were smaller ones on the left and the right which he didn't measure. I have to increase my dose from 150 to 225 and not back for another scan until Monday of next week. I think it is very early for you to be scanned and wouldn't read too much into it. I asked the nurse if I should be concerned and she was happy we had plenty of time yet for the follicles to grow. I am a bit concerned about increasing my dose as I have a high AMH and at risk of OHSS. However, I have never had large numbers of eggs in previous cycles so who knows! I am really trying not to over analyse things!! How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie any news? Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies my number tripled and is now at 44. They have me scheduled for another beta Tuesday and because of what happened last time, an ultrasound next Thursday. This is going to be a VERY long week!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- yay I'm excited. I think this is such a great sign


----------



## MoBaby

wow lucie! i really really hope this turns out good :) are you bleeding anymore?


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby said:


> wow lucie! i really really hope this turns out good :) are you bleeding anymore?

I had heavy red flow Monday, light red flow yesterday, and very minimal brown spotting today. 

I so want to stay positive. But the bleeding and the low numbers scare me. But I've heard it's more important that the number doubles than what it starts at, right?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lucie73821 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> wow lucie! i really really hope this turns out good :) are you bleeding anymore?
> 
> I had heavy red flow Monday, light red flow yesterday, and very minimal brown spotting today.
> 
> I so want to stay positive. But the bleeding and the low numbers scare me. But I've heard it's more important that the number doubles than what it starts at, right?Click to expand...

Yes # doesnt really count its the development that is important which is how the #'s double.


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells- You're almost 20 weeks!! How exciting :)


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:



> Mells- You're almost 20 weeks!! How exciting :)

I figure with twins coming a little early I'm already half way there! Time is going more quickly now. I have a level 3 scan with fetal echocardiogram on the 6th. If that looks good the periontologist should release me completely to my OB!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lucie! Fingers crossed that this is the one! I'm sorry you have to go through more waiting. Sending love! <3


----------



## Turkey16

Great News Lucie!!!! Praying and keeping everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Mells- You're almost 20 weeks!! How exciting :)
> 
> I figure with twins coming a little early I'm already half way there! Time is going more quickly now. I have a level 3 scan with fetal echocardiogram on the 6th. If that looks good the periontologist should release me completely to my OB!!!Click to expand...

Oh thats great news! I already considered myself 1/2 there when I hit 17 weeks. Especially the minute I had cervix issues. The doctors are really hoping I make it to 32-34 weeks. I have hope though :)


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Mells- You're almost 20 weeks!! How exciting :)
> 
> I figure with twins coming a little early I'm already half way there! Time is going more quickly now. I have a level 3 scan with fetal echocardiogram on the 6th. If that looks good the periontologist should release me completely to my OB!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats great news! I already considered myself 1/2 there when I hit 17 weeks. Especially the minute I had cervix issues. The doctors are really hoping I make it to 32-34 weeks. I have hope though :)Click to expand...

It seems like your docs are really proactive and good listeners. I'm sure you will have an uneventful pregnancy from here on out! :flower:


----------



## alicatt

L4! Great pictures!!!

Blue Bell.. how are things going? I saw your question but it's been a few days and now I can't remember what I was going to write! I think I already have pregnancy brain! When is your ER?

Lucie.. I'm rooting for you! That was a great increase! When is your next beta? Glad you have stopped bleeding dark spotting is old blood so that is good! 

AFM.. they upped my dose to 5 vials of bravelle and 5 vials of menopur for the next 2 days. I'm not sure why? I had 12 great looking follicles between 7-9mm. I guess they want more? My lining is suspect at 8mm but it doesn't have a triple line like I've seen in the past :cry: I think we may have to scrap the transfer with this cycle unless if improves. That also means not testing or transferring my frozen embryos. I've only been stimming for 6 days and usually I stim for 12 so hopefully things will turn around in the coming days. Right now I'm amazed at the feeling I have of my ovaries, I can feel them at work, it's not really cramping it's more of a swollen feeling, of an energy thing, I'm very aware of them. I've been using the hearing pad the past few days, and I think it's helping! Oh and I did sign up for the health coach, but opted to start on it after transfer, and work on eating healthily for 2! She is going to help me with few pointers between now and then. I just didn't see how I could start a regimented diet with working 10+ hours, and hours at the FS office and being exhausted from the meds. Not to mention the anxiety about the results of PGD! :wacko: I put my foot down and said I needed baby steps the next few weeks. Help me with little things I can do but don't overwhelm me!


----------



## alicatt

Bluebell bun said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> How are you all doing? Lucie? Any news?
> 
> AFM.. First scan.. I am not sure how to feel about it? :shrug: I had 14 follicles that he could measure, but they were all still really tiny. The largest was 4.6mm. I have only stimmed for 3 days so far (today is day 4). I'm not sure I've gone in so early for a scan before, is this OK? Shouldn't they be further along? Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> Hey Ali, I wouldn't stress. I went for a scan today on my 6th day of menopur. He only gave me measurements for 4 follicles on my right side and they were about 6.8mm. Said there were smaller ones on the left and the right which he didn't measure. I have to increase my dose from 150 to 225 and not back for another scan until Monday of next week. I think it is very early for you to be scanned and wouldn't read too much into it. I asked the nurse if I should be concerned and she was happy we had plenty of time yet for the follicles to grow. I am a bit concerned about increasing my dose as I have a high AMH and at risk of OHSS. However, I have never had large numbers of eggs in previous cycles so who knows! I am really trying not to over analyse things!! How are you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...

I decided to find your post.. so I could properly respond.

Yes they upped my dose too. I'm surprised you aren't using gonal f or bravelle? That is what helps multiple follicles develop. Menopur is what helps them grow. I start on a combo of bravelle and menopur then move to straight menopur once we get a good number of follicles. 

If you have about 8-10 follies, I doubt you'll have an issue with OHSS. It's typically found in women that have 20+ follicles. Also your estrogen has to be really high, like above 4000 at trigger. Hopefully you have some great follies come Monday!


----------



## ~Brandy~

alicatt said:



> L4! Great pictures!!!
> 
> Blue Bell.. how are things going? I saw your question but it's been a few days and now I can't remember what I was going to write! I think I already have pregnancy brain! When is your ER?
> 
> Lucie.. I'm rooting for you! That was a great increase! When is your next beta? Glad you have stopped bleeding dark spotting is old blood so that is good!
> 
> AFM.. they upped my dose to 5 vials of bravelle and 5 vials of menopur for the next 2 days. I'm not sure why? I had 12 great looking follicles between 7-9mm. I guess they want more? My lining is suspect at 8mm but it doesn't have a triple line like I've seen in the past :cry: I think we may have to scrap the transfer with this cycle unless if improves. That also means not testing or transferring my frozen embryos. I've only been stimming for 6 days and usually I stim for 12 so hopefully things will turn around in the coming days. Right now I'm amazed at the feeling I have of my ovaries, I can feel them at work, it's not really cramping it's more of a swollen feeling, of an energy thing, I'm very aware of them. I've been using the hearing pad the past few days, and I think it's helping! Oh and I did sign up for the health coach, but opted to start on it after transfer, and work on eating healthily for 2! She is going to help me with few pointers between now and then. I just didn't see how I could start a regimented diet with working 10+ hours, and hours at the FS office and being exhausted from the meds. Not to mention the anxiety about the results of PGD! :wacko: I put my foot down and said I needed baby steps the next few weeks. Help me with little things I can do but don't overwhelm me!

I think thats a good idea with the health coach.

As for your lining 8MM on day 6 of stims is good :) I bet you will get that triple stripe soon! Rooting for you


----------



## alicatt

~Brandy~ said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> L4! Great pictures!!!
> 
> Blue Bell.. how are things going? I saw your question but it's been a few days and now I can't remember what I was going to write! I think I already have pregnancy brain! When is your ER?
> 
> Lucie.. I'm rooting for you! That was a great increase! When is your next beta? Glad you have stopped bleeding dark spotting is old blood so that is good!
> 
> AFM.. they upped my dose to 5 vials of bravelle and 5 vials of menopur for the next 2 days. I'm not sure why? I had 12 great looking follicles between 7-9mm. I guess they want more? My lining is suspect at 8mm but it doesn't have a triple line like I've seen in the past :cry: I think we may have to scrap the transfer with this cycle unless if improves. That also means not testing or transferring my frozen embryos. I've only been stimming for 6 days and usually I stim for 12 so hopefully things will turn around in the coming days. Right now I'm amazed at the feeling I have of my ovaries, I can feel them at work, it's not really cramping it's more of a swollen feeling, of an energy thing, I'm very aware of them. I've been using the hearing pad the past few days, and I think it's helping! Oh and I did sign up for the health coach, but opted to start on it after transfer, and work on eating healthily for 2! She is going to help me with few pointers between now and then. I just didn't see how I could start a regimented diet with working 10+ hours, and hours at the FS office and being exhausted from the meds. Not to mention the anxiety about the results of PGD! :wacko: I put my foot down and said I needed baby steps the next few weeks. Help me with little things I can do but don't overwhelm me!
> 
> I think thats a good idea with the health coach.
> 
> As for your lining 8MM on day 6 of stims is good :) I bet you will get that triple stripe soon! Rooting for youClick to expand...

Thanks! I hope so! In prior cycles I've had it from the beginning! :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

ugh my response was erased lol.

ali: you can still test the embryos and freeze them all and do a fet. but i bet your lining will catch up and be beautiful by collection day :) some clinics only do genetic testing then transfer in a frozen cycle. Im sure all will work out great!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> ugh my response was erased lol.
> 
> ali: you can still test the embryos and freeze them all and do a fet. but i bet your lining will catch up and be beautiful by collection day :) some clinics only do genetic testing then transfer in a frozen cycle. Im sure all will work out great!

Hopefully you are right about the lining, otherwise my US this morning was good of at least I thought it was good. We are testing the 2 frozen embryos I have left and all the fresh ones. I have been told it's not recommended to refreeze the frozen embryos so if either of them are normal we'll have to transfer them. I'm thinking if the lining doesn't look good I won't test them and will only test the fresh ones and then freeze them for a FET. We'll see what it looks like on Friday! My estrogen is only at 160 today, it's got a LONG way to go!


----------



## MoBaby

One of the embryos I transferred had been refrozen :) it could very well be the baby inhale on board now!! They couldn't tell from the pic which was which.

5 vials of menopur and bravelle much be a fortune a day!! That's a box of each right?


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> One of the embryos I transferred had been refrozen :) it could very well be the baby inhale on board now!! They couldn't tell from the pic which was which.
> 
> 5 vials of menopur and bravelle much be a fortune a day!! That's a box of each right?

Wow, really? That is amazing. The reason I think they are hesitating to refreeze is that these were the worst embryos I had, still good enough to freeze but maybe not good enough to survive a refreeze and thaw? I'm trying not to over analyze it too much and will do what makes the most sense depending of my lining and the number of day 5 blasts I have to test. Hopefully all will work out!

Yes it's a fortune, luckily I bought my meds in Israel and bravelle was $23 a vial and menopur was $37 a vial, much better than US prices. My meds total was $3300. Then they gave me 5% off and free shipping since I had a big order. It would have been over $6500 if I'd bought from Freedom.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- try not to worry about bleeding ( I know I did though) I can vouch that I have had every color of blood bright dark and brown even with clots. And all turned out to be fine :-Ali- I pray that everything turns out good and u have a triple linining etc
Everyone else. Hope your fdoing great


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali I agree with the other ladies, I'm sure your lining will catch up. I stimmed for 12 days both of my last cycles. It wasn't until the final scan I had 2 days before er this time that the dr said I had the triple lining. 

I don't go for another beta until Tuesday. :(. It seems so very far away!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ali I agree with the other ladies, I'm sure your lining will catch up. I stimmed for 12 days both of my last cycles. It wasn't until the final scan I had 2 days before er this time that the dr said I had the triple lining.
> 
> I don't go for another beta until Tuesday. :(. It seems so very far away!

Oh ok! I hope you are right about the lining!

I hope you get a fantastic beta on Tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Lucie, great news on yesterdays beta, like the others have said its all about the progression, fx'd for next tuesday hope the wait doesn't drag too much :hugs:

Ali, I think everything looks good so far and I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Hope all you other ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, it's WTF appt today :wohoo: xx


----------



## Em260

Lucie - great news yay!! :happydance: I agree with the others it's the progression of the numbers not the actual number that matters. Keeping fingers crossed for you!

Ali - it's so early I'm sure your lining will catch up soon. 6 days of stims down means you're halfway there!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - good luck today!!


----------



## L4hope

Ali I agree with other ladies, I'm sure your lining will beef up over the next week. That's great you could get the meds cheaper. It sure is painful purchasing them that's for sure!

Sandy can't wait to hear your plan for your next cycle! 

Lucie I'm glad to hear your numbers tripled! Very promising! Too bad they couldn't get you in for another beta sooner. Hopefully you can keep yourself busy over the weekend to pass the time. :) Ill be thinking good growing thoughts for your little bean. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies a bit disappointed with the wtf appt! Basically if I go ahead with my next cycle with them they will not be doing anything different and no test etc as they don't do them at the clinic!!!!!! So frustrated at the moment as after 4 transfers and not one of them taking at all there has to be something wrong. 

Anyway going forward in going to do my last funded cycle with them in January but in the meantime look for a private clinic to get a consultation to see what they think. 

Feeling deflated at the moment :cry: can't even talk about it at the moment without breaking down and thinking is there any hope for us xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry phone posted twice x


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Well ladies a bit disappointed with the wtf appt! Basically if I go ahead with my next cycle with them they will not be doing anything different and no test etc as they don't do them at the clinic!!!!!! So frustrated at the moment as after 4 transfers and not one of them taking at all there has to be something wrong.
> 
> Anyway going forward in going to do my last funded cycle with them in January but in the meantime look for a private clinic to get a consultation to see what they think.
> 
> Feeling deflated at the moment :cry: can't even talk about it at the moment without breaking down and thinking is there any hope for us xx

Don't feel too deflated, I think your plan of getting a second opinion is a good one, and getting some additional testing done before your next IVF is too. What protocol are you on? How many eggs did you get? How many fertilized? How has your lining been? Have they done any additional testing or given you any additional meds for blood clotting or immunological issues? If you haven't had these types of tests done, I would look into them, as well as the endometrial scratch. Also maybe shaking up the protocol a little, if you are getting too many eggs or too few. Hang in there it isn't over yet! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Sandy. I know how frustrating it can be. :hugs:

I sent my referral to Walter Reed. Got the welcome packet and started the tests! We're still on track for a Mar/April cycle!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy FX for you that your last funded cycle will be the one :) 

I think though having a back up plan of seeing a private specialist is a good one.


----------



## ~Brandy~

This is a copy/paste from a post I made on the forums. I was scared to death when I saw heard the news article.

Hi Everyone, Hopefully we all know that we shouldnt be consuming cold cuts and such while we are pregnant. I was shocked to hear there is a listeria outbreak currently with lots of foods other than cold cuts being affected. Please read....

https://cjonline.com/news/business/...n-transferred-equipment-found-canadian-agency


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, thanks for sharing. I've eaten cold cuts since being pregnant and my doc said it's not that big of a deal. I do stay away from things with mayo like the macaroni/potato salads.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, thanks for sharing. I've eaten cold cuts since being pregnant and my doc said it's not that big of a deal. I do stay away from things with mayo like the macaroni/potato salads.

Ya I do still eat lunch meats on occasion but usually if they are going to be heated like a grilled sandwich.


----------



## Sandy83

alicatt said:


> Don't feel too deflated, I think your plan of getting a second opinion is a good one, and getting some additional testing done before your next IVF is too. What protocol are you on? How many eggs did you get? How many fertilized? How has your lining been? Have they done any additional testing or given you any additional meds for blood clotting or immunological issues? If you haven't had these types of tests done, I would look into them, as well as the endometrial scratch. Also maybe shaking up the protocol a little, if you are getting too many eggs or too few. Hang in there it isn't over yet! :hugs:

Well the clinic I'm with at the moment wont do any additional testing as they say nothing has been Scientifically proven to help or improve IVF so they don't offer it. DH thicks it has a lot to do with funding in the UK not allowing them to try new techniques and have trials. 

The protocol that I've been on previously and will be on this time is down reg with 0.5ml of buserelin for 3 weeks then add 3 ampules of menopur for 12 - 14 days then HCG has been 1 ampule of pregnyl. I've always got between 15 an 23 eggs and majority are mature and between 7 & 13 fertilise but only ever end up with 2/4 at day 5 for transfer. My lining at ER has always been between 7mm & 9mm. I always get very slight OHSS due to the amount of follicles but nothing major just bloated really. 

I asked about emdometrial scratch/biopsy and immunological issues but they don't do these tests at the clinic. I just feel like they should be doing more to find out why i haven't got pregnant. :cry: xx


----------



## Blue12

From stuff I've read ohss can affect egg quality - doesnt seem to be the case for everyone but on my first cycle out of 46 eggs only 3 fertilized and grew to be transferred. And none took. Every other cycle after that my dose was lower and I had success. Also would they consider giving you different mess for stims like menopur and follitism together not just menopur. I've always used both together and know many people who use both for stims. I think they both do slightly different things.


----------



## Sandy83

No they said it would be the same meds, they just aren't willing to change anything as they don't thing there is a problem with the treatment. So annoying! xx


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie: hoping for the best for you! Limbo is so difficult.

Sandy: I feel like what you really need is the Endo scratch. That seems to be the solution to implantation issues. Can you do the funded cycle and pay for a private scratch during it?

Ali: my worst looking two embryos resulted in my current pregnancy, so you never know.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I've heard OHSS, even a mild case, can affect the endometrium and make inplantation less likely. My RE prefers FET to fresh IVF for that reason. So maybe doing a FET instead of transferring during the stim cycle would be good for you. Not sure if your clinic would allow that though. I noticed you did a FET after your first cycle but maybe they transferred the two best embryos during your fresh cycle right before that.

I think it's great that you're seeking a second opinion at a private clinic. Hopefully you won't need it as this one will bring you your BFP but it's always good to have options going forward.


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy sorry you didn't get more info :( but standard practice is to change protocol after 2 failed ivf so I think getting a second opinion is great. Also I agree w/ em comment about the fet. You could do a freeze all cycle then do a scratch biopsy and then transfer. You could do the immune work up to make sure nothing is going on there. Those test take 3-4 weeks for results. I'd be very frustrated at this point. I agree w/ first doing the biopsy. I had that done also before this fet. Studies are showing pg rates are much higher with the biopsy.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- I would get another opinion. I mean everything I did from iuis to IVF they always changed something. They didn't keep anything the same. I hope that the next round is a BFP for you. 

First- tomorow you in your 3rd tri! 

Brandy- thanks for the info. I try to not eat a lot of cold cuts. But sometimes I only crave the things I can't have lol 

Ali- I'm with first I have heard peoples "worst" embryos turn out to be their forever babies :)

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## alicatt

Sandy - wow, so many great ideas on this thread for you! Hopefully you can get the scratch test and some immunological testing done through the private clinic. I agree menopur and bravelle or gonal f is a must. The Gonal F or Bravelle helps you make lots of follicles, and Menopur makes them grow. I'd ask for a slightly lower dose so that you don't get OHSS, as I believe this is why I wasn't getting pregnant the first 2 IVF's. There is evidence that shows that some women (with or without OHSS) have endometriums that become inhospitable due to the high levels of estrogen. I would ask for a freeze all and do a FET. It might take a few months to get the FET cycle down pat. I think I did 2 trial FETs before we finally figured it all out and transferred my 2 embryos. That is the ONLY time I got pregnant.
One other thing to think about, but may not be something you are willing to do. My FS told me that you can tell if its an issue with egg quality or sperm quality by day that the embryos arrest. If they arrest before day 3, then it is the egg, and if they arrest between day 3 and 5 then its the sperm. If your embryos are all arresting between day 3 and 5, then maybe using donor sperm, might be an option? Or perhaps getting your DH on supplements to boost his sperm quality.

CCRM (Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine) puts their patients on a list of supplements for fertility, maybe you should research their protocols and see if there is anything that you can do? 


AFM - I had my US this morning, and I now have 9-9mm follicles, and a total of 15. My lining is 7.7mm and he said TL but it didn't look that great to me. So I go back on Monday for another US, they are thinking I might stim an extra day, and are asking me to purchase another 20 vials of menopur just in case I need 2 days. :dohh:


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck tomorrow Ali! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Good Luck tomorrow Ali! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!

Thanks! I really hope I follow in your footsteps!!!
I'll let you know how things go in the morning! Right now I'm a bloated, tired mess! Off to bed for me!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Ali!


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Ali!

How are you doing?


----------



## Lucie73821

alicatt said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Ali!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Hanging in there. Very nervous and anxious. At least now I'm only 2 days away from another beta. 

I'm just really scared that this will end up being a repeat of our situation in January.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie really praying for you.. Really hope it all turns out different than january. I'm sorry you have had to deal with this similar situation again. 2 days away. really fx for you, hoping for a positive outcome obviously but really fx that this doesnt turn out like before. You are very strong.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Lucie really praying for you.. Really hope it all turns out different than january. I'm sorry you have had to deal with this similar situation again. 2 days away. really fx for you, hoping for a positive outcome obviously but really fx that this doesnt turn out like before. You are very strong.

My sentiments exactly! I really hope things go well on Tuesday! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for today Ali :hugs:

Lucie, 1 more day to go, got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- good luck today!!!!!!!

Lucie- i have a goo feeling about tom! Feel like this I your time!!!

Sandy- doing well, just anxiously waiting for my 4th growth scan fri I will be 27 weeks (3rd tri), just praying they are still doing great.


----------



## Sandy83

Wow sweetness nearly 27 weeks thats amazing and I'm sure everything will be fine on friday :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies..

So my left ovary looks amazing, I have 12 follicles on it with the largest being in the 12-14mm range, and I believe like 8-10 of them were that size. My lining looked great, 12mm and triple line. Unfortunately we couldn't find my right ovary, it is missing in action. On Friday it was present and oddly shaped. It only had 3 follicles but they were in the 9mm range on Friday, so where did it go? The PA and the FS both looked and looked, but no luck. Has anyone else had a missing/shy ovary? I am hoping that they can find it on Wednesday when I go back, and definitely at ER! :wacko:

Sweetness.. wow, 3rd trimester? Amazing!!! GL at your appt :)

Lucie.. I really do hope that all goes well tomorrow!!! :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else, hope you are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- first congrats on the left ovary having so many! You hve more in that one then I did in both. And not sure on the missing ovary. That's odd. I mean it's in there somewhere hmmm. I'm sure once they do ER they will find it. And yes 4 more days and I'm in the third tri. Crazy how fast time goes by when you get to a certain point. 

Sandy- thanks I'm excited!! And just hard not I worry. But pray it all goes well!!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- first congrats on the left ovary having so many! You hve more in that one then I did in both. And not sure on the missing ovary. That's odd. I mean it's in there somewhere hmmm. I'm sure once they do ER they will find it. And yes 4 more days and I'm in the third tri. Crazy how fast time goes by when you get to a certain point.
> 
> Sandy- thanks I'm excited!! And just hard not I worry. But pray it all goes well!!

Yes, and the ovary was present on Friday, maybe it wanted to sleep in? :haha: They said that sometimes they move too high up and they are out of range of the ultrasound wand, but at ER when I'm out they can push on my abdomen, and use the abdominal US too, to find it and get it back in place. Last time they had to have one of the nurses sit on my abdomen :wacko: I was really sore after that!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: my left ovary likes to hide. Don't worry, you have plenty on the left and they'll find the right one on retrieval day!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I always have to push on my abdomen so they can see my one ovary. I think it is relatively common in IVF. But I'm so glad that your other ovary is looking good!!

Sweet, third tri! Wow! 

AFM, feeling the girls move more and more. Growth scan next week!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, I always have to push on my abdomen so they can see my one ovary. I think it is relatively common in IVF. But I'm so glad that your other ovary is looking good!!
> 
> Sweet, third tri! Wow!
> 
> AFM, feeling the girls move more and more. Growth scan next week!

Yep, we tried pushing, but still nothing :nope:

Just got my lab call.. 
E2 1597
P4 0.66

So it looks like we're getting there, but with the follicles still at 12-14mm they want me to stim for 2 more days and go back Wednesday. I'll probably trigger on Wed or Thurs for ER Fri or Sat.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness- Congrats on 27 weeks that so exciting!!!

Mells- WOW 20wks!! So fun to feel them moving around isn&#8217;t it? 


AFM- I have my 18week anatomy scan tomorrow. You would think I wouldn&#8217;t get so scared everytime I go for a scan since this will be my 9th scan since being pregnant&#8230; But I get super scared everytime. But even more so now that I had to have the cerclage procedure done. I have been feeling the girls move a little bit here and there. I cant wait until its more constant maybe that will give me some relief. The doctors are just taking it 2 weeks at a time right now and watching my cervix very closely.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy I have my scan tomorrow also!!

Ali: sorry your ovary is hiding! I bet they find it at ec or even see it the next time. Is not uncommon for them not to see it from time to time. Make sure your bladder is empty and also you have no gas as that can make it hard to see. Sounds like everything is progressing nicely!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy mo yay on the scans tom. And mo I saw your belly pic. You can see a bump starting to show!


----------



## Blue12

Ali I have one of my ovaries that sometimes they cannot find. On my right side the ovary is up very high. This has happened a number of times but never a problem for er. I think for er the body is in a more relaxed state


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, yeah it is so fun to feel them. They really have me craving sweets and ice cream (things I don't normally eat), and afterwards they start moving a lot. Too bad we don't live nearby, we could have a fun feast with our girls!!!!!

I also think it is normal to be nervous. I know I always prepare myself for the worst and hope for the best! let us know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Lucie73821

Ali I my right ovary has been hard to see for my RE the closer I get to ER. The last few scans I really had to push now hard on my abdomen for him to be able to see it the last few us. And dh told me that durning er (he was in the room for the procedure) that the RE actually had him push down really hard so he could see it! I'm sure all will work out.


Super nervous here. Praying for a great number tomorrow, and good news Thursday.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> Ali I my right ovary has been hard to see for my RE the closer I get to ER. The last few scans I really had to push now hard on my abdomen for him to be able to see it the last few us. And dh told me that durning er (he was in the room for the procedure) that the RE actually had him push down really hard so he could see it! I'm sure all will work out.
> 
> 
> Super nervous here. Praying for a great number tomorrow, and good news Thursday.

Thanks Lucie, and everyone else! I swear the entire process is nerve wracking!! I question everything, stress about each step! From what you are all saying it doesn't get better. 

Best of luck tomorrow Lucie!! :dust:


----------



## holdontohope

Hi girls :hi: 

I was wondering if I could join you all? Some of you know me from the previous IVF thread :) I gave birth to my daughter at 35 weeks. She spent 2 weeks in the NICU and had a rough first two months of life. She is now 3 months old and so amazing!! She's my whole world! I have stage 4 endometriosis and it was a miracle that my first IVF was successful led alone that I carried my little girl to 35 weeks. I was told that would be my only possible pregnancy and was looking at a hysterectomy soon. 

Well... Looks like pregnancy and breastfeeding has "healed" my endometriosis! I feel amazing and have been cleared to get pregnant again. I have 10 frozen embryos and am looking at doing a FET! I was going to wait until Jan... But now I am not so sure ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

holdontohope said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> I was wondering if I could join you all? Some of you know me from the previous IVF thread :) I gave birth to my daughter at 35 weeks. She spent 2 weeks in the NICU and had a rough first two months of life. She is now 3 months old and so amazing!! She's my whole world! I have stage 4 endometriosis and it was a miracle that my first IVF was successful led alone that I carried my little girl to 35 weeks. I was told that would be my only possible pregnancy and was looking at a hysterectomy soon.
> 
> Well... Looks like pregnancy and breastfeeding has "healed" my endometriosis! I feel amazing and have been cleared to get pregnant again. I have 10 frozen embryos and am looking at doing a FET! I was going to wait until Jan... But now I am not so sure ;)

Hi Hold! Congratulations and welcome :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- welcome and nice seeing ya again!!! If you don't mind me asking do they know why you delivered early???

Lucie- praying for great numbers and you have to wait til thurs for results?!

Ali- glad everyone else was able to help you out. Sounds like it will be fine


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Lucie!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi hold! Lad baby is here and doing well! Yay for doing it again soon!! So exciting!!

Lucie: fx for you!


----------



## Lucie73821

Sweet I will get the beta results today. But because of my past ectopic, I am scheduled for an early us Thursday. That is why I am anxious.


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you girls!! :) I'm excited to start again! But this time I am only transferring 1 embryos. No matter how many tries it takes! 

Sweet- Comgrats on your twin boys!! :) I started having contractions at 25 weeks. I was sent to the hospital 8 times and Drs were able to stop them. My cervix started really thinning out and shorting around 33 weeks. Then at 35 1/2 weeks my water broke! She was born 36 hours later. Drs are 99% sure my uterus didn't tolerate the stretching well with the endometriosis and scar tissue.


----------



## holdontohope

Good luck Mo on your anatomy scan! 

Lucie my fingers are crossed it's good news for you :hugs: 

Brandy congrats on your twin girls!


----------



## alicatt

Hold! Great to see you back! It is amazing that your body has recovered so well from having such terrible endometriosis. So the new year? Like January? That is awesome!! I can't wait to hear how it all goes. 

Lucie, I hope you get some great news with your BETA today!!

Those ladies having scans, I hope you get great views of your LO's!!!

AFM.. I'm in bed today, working, but from bed. My belly is so bloated today I feel pretty crappy. I just hope these little follicles are growing and we'll be able to trigger tomorrow! I'm not sure how many more days I can take of this discomfort. :nope: I feel like all my organs are being smushed and sitting upright is not pleasant.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- ooooo I see. Well excited to hear your numbers. I know they will be high!!!

Hold- oh no. Well I'm glad baby is doing well!!! Were you having a lot of Braxton hicks?? And how many weeks did your cervix change??

Mo- good luck today!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- that's a good sign that means they are growing!! Can't wait for your ER!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- that's a good sign that means they are growing!! Can't wait for your ER!

I know, I can't wait for them to be in the lab being fertilized and multiplying!!! I forgot how miserable I felt in those last days before ER! :haha: I'm keeping my eye on the prize, I'll only feel like this for a few more days. :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

Ali- thanks!! :) I am not sure if I am waiting till January anymore... Maybe sooner :haha: I am sorry you are feeling so crappy! Are you able to work from home when ever it's needed? Get some rest, drink lots of water and Gatorade! 

Sweet- the drs said they were more then Braxton hicks because they were crazy on the monitor. I would have contractions every 2-3 minutes and it was easily felt from the outside. Basically it's like I was in labor for 10 weeks, but my cervix just held strong for awhile. My cervix finally started giving in at about 33 weeks.


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Ali- thanks!! :) I am not sure if I am waiting till January anymore... Maybe sooner :haha: I am sorry you are feeling so crappy! Are you able to work from home when ever it's needed? Get some rest, drink lots of water and Gatorade!
> 
> Sweet- the drs said they were more then Braxton hicks because they were crazy on the monitor. I would have contractions every 2-3 minutes and it was easily felt from the outside. Basically it's like I was in labor for 10 weeks, but my cervix just held strong for awhile. My cervix finally started giving in at about 33 weeks.

I'm lucky that the majority of my company works remotely, and while I do have an office, they let me work from home on my own schedule. Typically I do go into the office M/W/F and work from home Tue/Thurs but lately it has depended on whether I have a FS appt or not! His office is right around the corner from work so if I'm going to drive to the FS I may as well work from the office! Both are about a 25-40 min drive depending on traffic. Sometimes traffic is even worse and it can take me 90 mins to get there UGH! That isn't too often though, thankfully.
I'm actually thinking of requesting that I work from home all the time, and will hopefully make that change once I know I don't have to see the FS anymore! LOL! My OBGYN is close to home thankfully, so I won't need to drive too far to see him!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hold- thanks I'm curious because I hve been having problems with a lot of BH contractions like when I work I get 10-14 in 30 min which is also easily felt by feeling my uterus. DH and I actually had to go in last wed and didn't get home til 4am thurs morning. I was having several Braxton hicks there too but my cervix was closed and both babies doing good. She advised me not to work til I see my peritanologist. (Which is this fri) so didn't know if it would turn into modified bedrest or reducing my work hours. My doc has asked me the last three times how I'm doing at work. It's been great until bout 2 weeks ago then started having little problems here and there


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- any news


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you Lucie, and hoping for good news! &#10084;


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, thinking of you xx


----------



## Lucie73821

My number came back at 816! That's a doubling time of 34 hours. I hope that's ok. Now I'm counting down the hours until my us Thursday at 1! I'm praying for a amazing treat this Halloween!


----------



## Sandy83

Amazing numbers lucie :wohoo: xx


----------



## MoBaby

OMG lucie!!! That is incredible!!!!!! I am so thrilled for you! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie yay!!! That's great!! I think your going to be very happy when you have your ultrasound!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Incredible news Lucie!!! I've been hoping upon hope for you all day!!! This is AWESOME!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ali- Just a few more days hang in there :) 

Lucie- Thats fantastic news!!



Update- I had my 18W scan today and the babies looked fantastic!! They are ahead of schedule by 6 days and both babies are measuring the same which is fantastic news... Even better news my cerclage looked perfect and the cervix was fully closed... we couldnt be happier right now. We are taking it 2 weeks at a time. They rescan the cervix every 2 weeks and as long as we dont find any funneling I am fine they said and can carry on normal activities.


----------



## Blue12

Lucie. That is so amazing. I am soooooo happy for you


----------



## L4hope

So so happy for you Lucie! Can't wait for more good news on Thursday!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Lucie! Those are great numbers!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yayayayayay!!!! So excited for you, Lucie! What a nice big number!


----------



## alicatt

Lots of great news here!

Lucie! YAY! Doubling time is great!!! I really hope that you get great news on Thursday :thumbup:

Brandy.. amazing news for you too! Glad the cerclage is holding and the babies are looking so great!

AFM.. lower back pain and lots of bloating. I've gained 6 lbs in the past 3 days, ugh. US and acupuncture in the morning.. hopefully I get to trigger tomorrow! My friends are all fighting to take me for ER and ET. Especially when I told them I'll be all loopy during ET with all the Valium I get to take. They crack me up!


----------



## sekky

Morning ladies. 

Ali sorry about the discomfort. Fx for nice follies

Lucie great numbers. I have a good feeling about Thursday for you.

Brandy and Mo glad your scans went great.

Sandy how are you doing?

How are all you preggo ladies?

Lotus hey! How is your plan for next year progressing? Hope things are fallen into place?

AFM am good. Been lurking all this while just not posting because there is nothing to report.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie: that sounds amazing! I hope the good news continues on Thursday!

Ali: good luck! You are almost there :thumbup:

Doing well here. Haven't had a scan in 8 weeks and none planned for another 4 weeks (!), as they are treating this like a low risk pregnancy. He's very active every day, but I'm still ready to have him measured again.


----------



## alicatt

Morning everyone!

I just got home from my FS office. Looks like my stimming is coming to an end! :thumbup: I now have about 20-25 follicles between the left and right ovaries. Yes! My right ovary was visible and it has some nice follicles on it. YAY! :happydance: The left has about 15, and the right has about 8-10 they are all in the 14-17mm range, and my lining is a triple line at 10-11mm. So now we just wait for my estrogen level to decide whether I do 1 more full day of stims, or whether we trigger tonight. I hope we trigger tonight for Friday ER, but they may want to push it one more day. :shrug: My estrogen level was 1597 on Monday, and it doubles every 48 hours at this stage, if it does, that will likely mean we'll trigger tonight. With all that growth (2-3mm in 2 days) I'm guessing that we'll trigger tonight.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: So close I can almost taste it!! 

BTW.. I have a friend that went into be induced today, she is a week overdue, so here is hoping that her delivery is speedy and uncomplicated and that the baby is healthy!


----------



## MoBaby

Ali that's great! Did you ever figure out the sperm situation.. Are you going with the donor sperm? Rx for trigger soon!!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali that's great! Did you ever figure out the sperm situation.. Are you going with the donor sperm? Rx for trigger soon!!!

Yes, thanks! I am excited, so happy we have follicles on both ovaries, and they are all around the same size. It is amazing how well tuned we have my IVF cycles now! :haha: 3rd time is a charm right?

I am using donor sperm, my friend/bf/if just wasn't ready to deal with all the tests, and commitment that goes with having a kid. He wants to be a dad, but then won't commit. We've been having the same issue for a long time with getting serious, so it came as no surprise that he would be the same way with having a child. In retrospect, I should have just ignored his interest, because it caused me a lot of grief, and frustration. Live and learn right? The more I thought about it the more I realized that I wanted the baby to be just mine, and if he was being this uncommunicative and commitment-phobic now, it wouldn't likely get better once the baby was here!

So I went with a sperm donor, he is a counter-intelligence agent (my personal secret agent man), he has similar coloring to me, has an amazing IQ (like 160 or something like that), is athletic, and sounds like he comes from a good family, good morals and strong values. My friends keep saying that I should use the secret agent scenario on my kids.. Sorry baby, I can't tell you who your father is, if I did I'd have to kill you! LOL. Somehow, it adds to the mystique and makes it fun! 

Still waiting for my lab results to find out if we're triggering tonight! :wacko: They usually call around 2pm and its almost 2:30! I wonder if that means they are trying to schedule the ER for Friday and its taking time to get everyone in the right place? Possibly? I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- so glad you have so many follies! Can't wait for you to trigger!!

Lucie- excited for your scan tom

Brandy- glad everything I looking great!

Sandy hope all is well

AFM waiting til fri for my scan. I'm have been on bedrest since yesterday no work etc. due to have multiple Braxton contractions again. They want to check me out before going to work again. They doc did tell me yesterday I need to check into short term disability. Anywho not sure why I have sooooooo many of them. Hope they are still doing great. I mean I feel them move allllllll the time


----------



## alicatt

Sweet - I hope you get some answers on Friday, I wonder what could be causing the braxton hicks? Hopefully whatever it is, is not too concerning!

Lucie - can't wait to hear your update tomorrow!!

AFM - nurse called, they are making me do 1 more night of stims, and back in tomorrow for blood work and US. UGH. I am not happy, I want to trigger tonight! The answer I got is if we do that we run the risk of not getting as many mature eggs. Thing is that my estrogen is 2700, and will likely peak around 4000. That means OHSS, which means no transfer, and possibly a decrease in the quality of the eggs. UGH :growlmad: So I'm kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey Ali, I trigger tonight. Had a scan and bloods Mon and Tues this week. My estradiol was 8,000 Mon and 10,000 yesterday. If it had been >12,000 yesterday my cycle would have been abandoned. I did specifically ask the doctor yesterday as to whether such high levels could negatively affect outcome and she basically said it was just the risk of OHSS that worried them. I have had a reduced dose of menopur the last 2 days. Despite the high levels of estradiol (which I also had in my last cycles) we have never had huge numbers of eggs. I think my biggest follicle on tues was about 18mm so I don't have a clue how many eggs we will get. I seemed to have about 7 or 8 follicles each side ranging in sizes.


----------



## alicatt

Bluebell bun said:


> Hey Ali, I trigger tonight. Had a scan and bloods Mon and Tues this week. My estradiol was 8,000 Mon and 10,000 yesterday. If it had been >12,000 yesterday my cycle would have been abandoned. I did specifically ask the doctor yesterday as to whether such high levels could negatively affect outcome and she basically said it was just the risk of OHSS that worried them. I have had a reduced dose of menopur the last 2 days. Despite the high levels of estradiol (which I also had in my last cycles) we have never had huge numbers of eggs. I think my biggest follicle on tues was about 18mm so I don't have a clue how many eggs we will get. I seemed to have about 7 or 8 follicles each side ranging in sizes.

OH WOW! That is really high! I don't think I've ever heard of estrogen being that high. They were concerned in my first IVF when mine was 4000. They gave me albumen at the retrieval to help combat it, but I was still very uncomfortable for a few days. It did eventually subside.

I would research high estrogen levels (greater than 4000) and transfer, and/or OHSS. It is a relatively new trend away from transferring if your estrogen is too high, or if OHSS occurs. Apparently your uterus sends up a signal if your estrogen is too high, and in cases of OHSS, your body knows its in trouble and won't let you get pregnant. Of course some women do get pregnant with OHSS, but the rates are lower than for women that don't have OHSS. Discuss doing a freeze all cycle and transferring next month with your FS. To me I'd rather pay a little extra to freeze and transfer later, then to transfer good embryos into an environment that is not as good as it could be.

As for the number of follicles to the number of eggs, I read that with women with PCOS we often have empty follicles, that is why we don't get 15 eggs from 15 follicles. Plus PCOS also causes our estrogen levels to be really high. So it is a concern for women with PCOS. I didn't know if you have PCOS or not, but it could explain your results in the past. Did you down reg with BCP and/or lupron before your cycle? We did that and it worked for IVF #2, but this time my estrogen is a lot higher. :shrug:

Is your retrieval on Friday? Mine will most likely be Saturday, I can't see them having me stim for yet another day! :wacko: Hope you are feeling OK! Let me know what you guys decide with respect to transferring or waiting. :dust:


----------



## LotusBlossom

sekky said:


> Lotus hey! How is your plan for next year progressing? Hope things are fallen into place?

Hi Sekky! I am doing all the tests for the cycle now, since they only have to be less than a year old. The Walter Reed program sent me the list of required tests, I fax them the results, and then I think I go to orientation in Feb or March. I was told the cycle starts in Mar, but the paperwork says April. I think the orientation might be in Mar. Either way, the preparation has begun. :thumbup:


----------



## Bluebell bun

I don't have PCOS, just a high AMH for my age. I will ask them again when I go on Friday about transfer. I am using a different clinic from my previous cycles and nobody there suggested a delay in transfer either. Who knows? Just want it over and done with now one way or another. It's ridiculously stressful doing this time after time isn't it with nothing to show for it other than heartache.


----------



## alicatt

Bluebell bun said:


> I don't have PCOS, just a high AMH for my age. I will ask them again when I go on Friday about transfer. I am using a different clinic from my previous cycles and nobody there suggested a delay in transfer either. Who knows? Just want it over and done with now one way or another. It's ridiculously stressful doing this time after time isn't it with nothing to show for it other than heartache.

I hear you! But maybe freezing them all is a good idea? That way you can recover from your estrogen levels, and then transfer in a FET later?

Here is an article I found that helps explain the options, and the reasons behind them:

https://thegreeneguide.wordpress.co...uterus-ready-and-able-to-support-a-pregnancy/


----------



## ~Brandy~

My estrogen was over 6k at the time of ER and they collected 31 and 21 went on to fertilize. My doctor rarely cancels cycles for high E2 he said.

Seemed to work for us as we only transferred 2 and froze 9. Both took.

Ali- You're almost there 1 more day!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- they are thinking activity induced and with twins you get them a lot more often so might have to cut back or not work at all and have to do short term disability til they are not as bad or gone. But with activity I get 12-16 in 30 min. When just sitting I get 5-9 in an hour.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- they are thinking activity induced and with twins you get them a lot more often so might have to cut back or not work at all and have to do short term disability til they are not as bad or gone. But with activity I get 12-16 in 30 min. When just sitting I get 5-9 in an hour.

WOW! That is insane. Do they cause any issues (beyond the pain)? Are they putting your twins at risk? Sounds to me like you need to rest more! Is there any way they can put you on a task that is done at a desk? With not as much running around?


----------



## Blue12

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- they are thinking activity induced and with twins you get them a lot more often so might have to cut back or not work at all and have to do short term disability til they are not as bad or gone. But with activity I get 12-16 in 30 min. When just sitting I get 5-9 in an hour.

Wow that's shocking the difference between activity and rest Hun!!! I know my dr recommended not working past 30 weeks with twins. I'm worried though as even if I don't work I have a two year old to run after.


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie good loch with your scan today!


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck today Lucie!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hoping for the best, Lucie.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- they are thinking activity induced and with twins you get them a lot more often so might have to cut back or not work at all and have to do short term disability til they are not as bad or gone. But with activity I get 12-16 in 30 min. When just sitting I get 5-9 in an hour.

Wow, Sweetness. I'm a week ahead of you, but with a singleton, and I don't think I've had any kind of contractions yet. Please do take it easy. The good thing is that the babies are at 90% viability by 26 weeks!


----------



## alicatt

Sending good vibes to you Lucie!! When is your appointment? :dust:


AFM - triggering tonight! YAY! I have at least 18 follicles 19mm or 20mm, there are likely more, but he was having trouble seeing my right ovary again, and so he said he didn't want to torture me today, he'll be able to manipulate things better on Saturday when I'm out and will get to them! But we did count and measure the 18! I'm really excited!! :happydance: Amazing that at 41 I still have so many eggs :shrug: Hopefully each follicle has an egg, he did caution me that they may not all have eggs. Waiting for the afternoon call to see what my estrogen level is, I'm guessing that its around 3300. Which should be good enough to do a transfer next week. It will all depend on that, whether I get OHSS, and whether I have anything to transfer! :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Ali!!! Amazing results!!! Can't wait to see your er report!!!


----------



## Em260

Ali - yay for trigger!! :happydance: Fx your E2 stays low enough to avoid OHSS. 

Lucie - good luck today! 

Sweet - I'm glad you're taking it easy and resting. Hopefully the appt tomorrow will offer more answers as to why this is happening. I've been on bed rest a few times so far this pregnancy. I know it's not easy when you're used to being so active but whatever it takes!


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Ali!!!! WOOOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- as much as I have read I don't think it's bothering the twins but can turn Into premature labor. And I'm an ER nurse so no desk job for me. I wish I could have one it would be great

Blue- yea I'm guessing I won't be able to wrk much longer. And I haven't had any BH til 24 +3 weeks. And now non stop.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- good luck today!!

First- yea DH friends is due nov and he says she hardly has any. I'm just anxious for my growth scan tom and to talk with the doctor. I mean I feel them both like crazy so I'm going with everything is great and they are not stressed

Em- yes taking it easy til the doc appt but was told very common wit twins because we grow so fast and and me being small and first time mom makes it worse and that I need to relax (which means no work) 

Ali- yay for trigger 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm soooooo glad my scan is bright and early tom


----------



## Lucie73821

Ectopic in left tube. Will be given methotrexate tomorrow. Can't believe this is happening again.


----------



## MoBaby

Are you serious??? 

This is my opinion but I think it's time for a new dr.... Maybe he is transferring too close to the tubes or something. It seems unusual to have back to back ectopic :( I'm soo sorry! This is awful!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie- oh my. I'm so terribly sorry. I agree with mo. Ectopics are very rare in IVF esp back to back. I'm so sorry


----------



## Blue12

Oh hun that is just devastating. I am so so sorry for this hun. xxxxxx

I hope a further investigation of why this is happening and how to prevent it happens quickly for you. You clearly have little embryos that are great growers. xxxx


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so so sorry, Lucie. :cry: Is that the same tube as last time? Do you have endometriosis? I feel like mine was caused by the endo in that tube. It causes a "toxic" environment, apparently. That tube was removed, so now it is not a problem. It's strange and doesn't make sense, but ectopics are not THAT rare with IVF. Sending you tons of love and hugs! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## MoBaby

Ectopic risk is about double for ivf vs natural conception so no they are not rare like lotus said. Does the dr have any explanation? :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oh I was always told they are rare in IVF cases. Hmmmmm


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie I'm so so sorry, wish there was something I could say to take away the pain. My heart goes out to you and dh :hug: xx


----------



## alicatt

Oh Lucie, I'm so sorry :hugs:
I'm thinking you should get rid of those darned tubes! That way your embryos won't implant anywhere else but the uterus. Hopefully you and your FS can figure out why this keeps happening, and come up with a plan.

BIG HUGS!


----------



## alicatt

My estrogen level is 3755, so its borderline high. The cutoff is somewhere between 3500 and 4000 for OHSS issues, and possibly not transferring this cycle. We have several days to decide, and I will have a better idea in the coming days as to whether I have OHSS or not, and whether we want to delay transfer. Only issue is that if we want to test the frozen embryos we need to transfer them this cycle. :wacko: I know you can re-freeze embryos, but since these were the worst of the 6 from my prior IVF, the FS doesn't want to risk that. So if we defrost them to test, we'll have to transfer them. The fresh ones we'll test for sure, and then possibly freeze those that are good, instead of transferring them.


----------



## L4hope

Lucie I'm so so sorry this is happening again! :hug: I hope the doctor has a good suggestion for what to do to prevent your embryos from implanting in your tubes. This is so unfair!


----------



## L4hope

Ali sorry you have to deal with ohss but at least you are doing everything to give your embies the best possible chance. Cant wait to hear how you make out at ER!


----------



## Em260

Oh no Lucie I'm so sorry :hugs: I can't believe this is happening again this is so unfair. Please take care of yourself and we are all here to lean on for support :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Ali i don't think you'll get ohss at that level.... It's usually over the 5000 mark where I've seen women at that level. Have you had ohss before? Like you said you'll have to see what happens after the ec. You could always just test the fresh ones and save the frozen ones for later. Just drink plenty of Gatorade and eat protein after ec :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Ali i don't think you'll get ohss at that level.... It's usually over the 5000 mark where I've seen women at that level. Have you had ohss before? Like you said you'll have to see what happens after the ec. You could always just test the fresh ones and save the frozen ones for later. Just drink plenty of Gatorade and eat protein after ec :)

Hey Mo.. sorry if I missed it how did your anatomy scan go the other day? Do you have a pic to share ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey brandy... 

Scan went great!! Baby is measuring 1 wk ahead. All anatomy perfect and my cervix is 3.7 cm which is good! Sorry I forgot to update! I can't remember which threads I replied to lol :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mo- I do the same thing since I am in a couple IVF threads haha!

Scan looks awesome I guess I should of noticed the avatar changed DUH!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited!!! I had a mild case of OHSS my first IVF I think my E2 was around 4000 I think? That was a year ago, so it's hard to remember! I didn't have OHSS last time, but my E2 was around 2700 that time. 

Hopefully I won't get it but just in case I stocked up on Gatorade, protein shakes and bars. I'll drink/eat them starting now to help just in case! This isn't my first rodeo :haha:

Oh and the FS said that he'd likely have to do some crazy manipulation to get all the eggs on the right side and appologized in advance for the pain I may feel. I said that's fine just get my eggs!!


----------



## Mells54

Oh L iciest, I'm sorry. I've been through an ectopic and it is so hard. I'm here for you.


----------



## Turkey16

So, so, so sorry Lucie. I'm heartbroken. Please don't give up...I agree with the other girls...you need some answers! This just IS NOT FAIR. So sorry!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, my fs has to always push on my right ovary at ER as its always behind my womb and afterwards is a little painful but nothing you can't handle. Not long now exciting :hugs: 

Mo, great news on the scan xx


----------



## holdontohope

Lucie I am so sorry :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon :hugs: 

Ali- that totally sucks about the ohss!! Looks like you already got all your bases covered if you do get it! Can't wait to hear how your egg retrieval goes

Mo- lovely scan!! Are you team yellow?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes team yellow!!!


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Yes team yellow!!!

That is great! Beautiful photo!

I took the day off today to prepare for the upcoming week. Getting my hair done and cleaning and laundry etc. I am so excited for tomorrow! I am doing ok today, bloated, but not and worse than yesterday. Fingers crossed it stays the same and gets better tomorrow when they take them out!

I'll let you know how many we get as soon as I can! ER is scheduled for 10 am!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow Ali!!


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies had my first acupuncture with my new clinic and feel so positive about going forward she was totally convinced that she can improve my chance dramatically. Very positive session and got herbal tea to drink twice a day for the next coming months. Got a session every week till we start again. Hope this will help xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Well ladies had my first acupuncture with my new clinic and feel so positive about going forward she was totally convinced that she can improve my chance dramatically. Very positive session and got herbal tea to drink twice a day for the next coming months. Got a session every week till we start again. Hope this will help xx

Sandy, so happy to hear you feeling positive! Acupuncture helps a lot as does the herbal tea. :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

Yay for team yellow Mo!!! :) I wish I would of had the strength to do that lol 

Ali I will be checking tomorrow to hear how things went! Do you have someone going with you? 

Sandy I loved acupuncture!! My FS was against any supplements while doing IVF. So I wasn't allowed teas, herbal pills or even prenatal vitamins! It's so funny how all FS are so differnt!! Wish they would all get on the same page lol


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy!!!! Such a positive awesome post!!!!! I'm sooooooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Ali good luck tomorrow!

Sandy sounds awesome - I loved doing accupuncture too and having a positive supportive person during the journey too. xxx


----------



## alicatt

Spoke with the physician assistant and we discussed doing an albumin infusion tomorrow to help with the possible OHSS. It supposedly helps keep OHSS from happening. I'm surprised that my FS thought I needed it, but he knows that this is my last shot at IVF so we're doing everything we can. Not long now until I know how many eggs we got! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Ali!!!! You will do great!


----------



## Turkey16

Simply CANNOT WAIT to hear how it goes Ali!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Simply CANNOT WAIT to hear how it goes Ali!!!!

You are my inspiration!! Doing PGD and getting pregnant with twins!! Well all of you ladies are, but at 41 years old I really hope this is it!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Ali.


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Ali can't wait to hear how many you get. 

Lucie, how you doing xx


----------



## Sandy83

Just had my first herbal tea wasn't as bad as I thought but not a fan of it!!!!! Will do anything if it helps 

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Good luck today Ali!!


----------



## alicatt

Heading out soon! Will update once I get home, here is hoping for some good numbers :thumbup: my ovaries woke me up this morning it was like they were pulsing.


----------



## MoBaby

Those eggies are saying get me out!!! Cant wait for your update!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Ali!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I will be thinking of you Ali! You will do great :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Good lucky Ali!!


----------



## alicatt

Unfortunately my FS had issues getting all the eggs out :shrug: How is that possible? That is his most important job! Get the eggs! :grr:
Of the 18 follicles he could only get 8 eggs!! It sounds like he left some in there? Have you ever heard of such a thing? I am very disappointed in him right now.

On the bright side, of the 8 that they did get, 7 were beautiful according to the embryologist. I'm going to think positively, and hope that they all fertilize.

Thanks everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

it sounds like the ones he did get were amazing!! Guess that right ovary didnt want to give up the goods :( Too bad you dont have some DS at home to do an insemination! Is this the same RE who did the other IVF cycles?? I bet you get great fertilization report!


----------



## Mells54

Ali it only takes one! Sounds like your one ovary wasn't showing itself. FS probably has to weigh the risks. I don't know how invasive it would have been to reach the other eggs, but wants the best for your transfer. Can't wait for your fert report now!


----------



## Blue12

If it makes you feel any better hun, this past cycle I only got 4 eggs, 3 fertilized, 2 transfered and 1 frozen


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> it sounds like the ones he did get were amazing!! Guess that right ovary didnt want to give up the goods :( Too bad you dont have some DS at home to do an insemination! Is this the same RE who did the other IVF cycles?? I bet you get great fertilization report!

Same FS for all my IVFs. It still doesn't make sense because there were 14-15 follicles on the left! I just don't understand, I'm going to try to be positive and hope the 8 I have fertilize and we have a chance!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## MoBaby

Wow blue! You had some great eggs/sperm then!!


----------



## MoBaby

Some of the follicles could have been empty though even though there were 14-15.


----------



## Blue12

MoBaby said:


> Wow blue! You had some great eggs/sperm then!!

It is interesting Mobaby because my first cycle I had 46 eggs and only 3 fertilized. I did tons of research and asked my fs to lower my doses and go for few eggs of better quality. My cycle with my daughter I got 6 eggs, all fertilized and had my daughter. And then this cycle even lower dose and less eggs and more success. Not sure if this is the case for most people but it did work for us. We also did icsi because of sperm issues - so they are definitely not "perfect" situation so you never know how less than perfect eggs/sperm can still lead to pregnancy.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Some of the follicles could have been empty though even though there were 14-15.

They were all 17-19mm at trigger so I'm at a loss. Where did the other 6-7 eggs go?


----------



## holdontohope

Ali- so are you going to ovulate the other eggs now?? Sorry wish I could be of more help but I am lost on this situation as well. I am glad the procedure went good though and you had no complications!! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report :)


----------



## MoBaby

Follicles don't mean eggs. Follicles just mean the potential for eggs. It's not uncommon to have empty follicles esp when you're considered "advanced maternal age" or Women with pcos. That could be the case. I'd ask the dr if some were empty or if they couldn't get to the rest and why. I'd be a little upset also.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali when we did our IVF they kept saying they saw 16-20 follies well on ER day they got 8. Not all of them had something in them from what I understood. But ended with four that were good.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Follicles don't mean eggs. Follicles just mean the potential for eggs. It's not uncommon to have empty follicles esp when you're considered "advanced maternal age" or Women with pcos. That could be the case. I'd ask the dr if some were empty or if they couldn't get to the rest and why. I'd be a little upset also.

yes, I know, I expected that there would be some empty. He said that they couldn't manipulate my ovaries to get them all. So I think that means they left some? I always have more follicles then eggs. Last time we had about 25 follicles and got 17 eggs, this time 20 follicles and 8 eggs. But they left some inside? It makes no sense. Also last time they had to manipulate my ovary too. Just so strange!

8 eggs is still a decent haul for a woman of my age (41), especially since the embryologist said they looked good. Well 7 of 8 looked good! 

I think I just need PMA, think positive and hope they all fertilize! I get the report in the morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi Ali, don't be disappointed. 8 is a good number. As for me it has been an eventful 24 hrs, and not in a good way. My blood pressure was through the roof yesterday at retrieval. I bled in theatre, dropped my blood pressure, dropped my haemoglobin and was admitted overnight. My BP has remained high and they are not happy for me to do any transfer until it is stable, so likely new yr for transfer. We got 10 eggs, 8 were suitable for injection and 6 fertilised. I spiked a temp overnight, have a collection of blood in my pelvis on scan and am home this afternoon on antibiotics. I have to start heparin for the next 2 weeks because my oestrogen levels are so high. I will make an appointment next week to see my own GP to get some BP medication. I think they will freeze on day3 or day 5 depending on progress so here's hoping we have some to freeze. I must say I don't feel fit to consider transferring this cycle and have had a real fright. I really don't know if I will put myself through any more of this if we are unsuccessful this time round. My OH got a real fright and at the end of the day there is no point in having a baby if it kills me in the process of trying. Bit of a hard reality check. 

Try and stay positive Ali, I know it easier said than done.

Lucy, so sorry to hear your news. Again, it is just heartbreaking and makes you realise how risky the whole process can be when not everything goes to plan.

Hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend.


----------



## alicatt

Bluebell!! OMG! That is really scary. I hope that things continue to improve for you. I wonder what spiked your BP? Watch for bloating, or gaining more than 5 lbs a day. Those are signs of OHSS. Sounds like freezing all at day 3 or 5 is a good idea. :hugs:

AFM.. I wasn't going to mention it but I had the opposite occur. My BP dropped and took a long time to come back. It was 90/45 for about 1/2 an hour after I woke up and they were all worried it wouldn't come back. Finally it popped up to 120/70 and they let me get up and dressed. I wonder if estrogen and the estrogen meds mess with our BP?

Glad you are OK Bluebell!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Ali. I feel much better today compared with yesterday. I am going to take next week off work and concentrate on getting myself better so my body is in good shape for a new yr transfer hopefully. I was very bloated last night and uncomfortable but have slept all afternoon and feel much better.


----------



## Mells54

Feel better Bluebell! That is very scary.


----------



## MoBaby

Bluebell that's scary!! Feel better!


----------



## Blue12

Bluebell that is terrifying. I'm so sorry to hear that. I know it isn't the same but my first cycle when I had ohss so bad I felt that all this effort and risking my life wasn't worth it. When it didn't work we did decide to try again and took measures to prevent it from happening again. Hopefully this cycle works for you but if not the trauma that you have experienced right now will fade and you may be willing to try again. I know I thought I won't ever try again


----------



## Em260

Bluebell - that is so scary! I'm glad you're on the mend and were in a good place to get help. 

Ali - 8 is still really good! I only ever got 8 and 9 eggs. But I know it's hard not to be disappointed when we have our hearts set on certain numbers. Fingers crossed for a great fert report today.


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies, well my fertility has changed drastically since my last IVF, :cry:
Of the 8 only 5 were mature and only 3 fertilized. My FS is suggesting a day 3 transfer, but said we can discuss everything tomorrow and make decisions. PGD is out the window which was the entire goal of this additional cycle! I'm feeling really deflated now, but also keeping the faith. 3 embryos are still better than 0! These little ones could be fighters and might make it to blast. So I'm just not sure what to do at this point :shrug: I wonder if I'll get an update tomorrow on their status? Or maybe we just transfer all 3 on day 3? Then I still have the 2 frozen for a Hail Mary in the future.


----------



## MoBaby

I'd go for transferring all 3 on day 3.. I think that's your best shot. I would not risk taking 3 to day 5. Just my opinion. I'm glad you have 3 to work with! In so sorry your plans have changed and you can't do pgd :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I'd go for transferring all 3 on day 3.. I think that's your best shot. I would not risk taking 3 to day 5. Just my opinion. I'm glad you have 3 to work with! In so sorry your plans have changed and you can't do pgd :(

That's what I'm thinking too, there is something to be said for getting them back into their natural environment, hopefully they will flourish. If that is the case, ET is Tuesday! Then the dreaded waiting to see if I am pregnant! EEK!

I am a hpt nut so you know I'll be testing! I even stocked up on them a while ago! I think I bought 6-7 boxes of them :wacko:

As I said, I'm going to stay positive, 3 is still a workable number!


----------



## MoBaby

You see blues situation. She had 3 and now twins and one frozen so you never know :) 3 is good!


----------



## Blue12

And mine were day 3 too


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> And mine were day 3 too

WOW Cool! You guys give me hope!! Tuesday transfer it is, just talked to my mom, she's going to take me to transfer. She is excited, hoping that I finally give her a grand baby!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Fingers crossed for you Ali. I am waiting to hear tomorrow whether we freeze on day 3 or 5. Apparently my clinic will only let you culture to day5 if you have 5 or > embryos so sounds like you will be good to go on Tuesday. Am feeling a good bit better today although still quite uncomfortable. Will try and see my own GP tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- yea I'm with the other ladies 3 on day three. And it only takes one.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would surely do 3 for 3 and give them all the best chance :)


----------



## alicatt

Bluebell.. I'm glad you are feeling better today, my FS is the same with respect to doing a day 3 or 5, it depends on quantity and quality. I've always had quantity this it the first time I haven't. 

I think we'll transfer 2 or 3 on Tuesday. It will depend on the quality of the embryos on day 3. If they are all doing well I may save one and freeze it on day 3 or see if it can make it to day 5, then just transfer 2. If they are all mediocre I may transfer all 3. Guess we'll see what we have come Tuesday.

Look what I saw on my front lawn as I went out to run an errand! It was a stork (well it looks like one)!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, the only advice I would give is go with your gut feeling fx'd all the way for you. The "stork" could be a sign!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Em260

Ali- I would do 3 on day 3 too. Or 2 if they are looking really good. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I had 10 fertilize, but by day 3 things weren't looking as good as I hoped. The RE transferred the best 2 on day 3 with a small hope I would have any to freeze. Well, I'm pregnant with twins and 3 made it to the freeze on day 5 as blasts. So my advice, try not too worry to much right now. A couple of days can make a huge difference in this process. I have everything crossed for you! The stork is also a good sign...he is checking his future route! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Bluebell what a scary experience for you at retrieval!! I'm sorry you had to go through that and for your oh too. I think sometimes we forget what we are putting our bodies through. I'm glad you are feeling better and taking the time to recooperate. :hugs: I had a similar experience with my labor and delivery with developing preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome. I thought the same thing, I didn't go through all of this to die having a baby. But the feeling goes way and you think you'd go through anything just to have a little one. Rest up and the new year will be here before you know it to transfer your embies!

Ali, how frustrating it can be when things don't go as expected! But sounds like you are taking the right perspective. I transferred my last three as well, not the best of the bunch, and have my lo now. Fingers crossed this is it for you!


----------



## Bluebell bun

The hospital just phoned with an update. She said all 6 were still growing but 2 were "top quality" ( I hope she wasn't just trying to be nice!) and they have made the decision to freeze these 2 today. The other 4 are going to be cultured until day 5 and see if there is anything else worth freezing. She said there was some discussion about leaving them all until day5 but personally I feel this is the right choice they have made. I would rather know that at least we have two and this at least gives us a chance with a FET in the new yr. It would be awful to lose them all.
Thanks L4 for your kind words and all the other ladies for their support, it means a lot to me xx


----------



## alicatt

Bluebell bun said:


> The hospital just phoned with an update. She said all 6 were still growing but 2 were "top quality" ( I hope she wasn't just trying to be nice!) and they have made the decision to freeze these 2 today. The other 4 are going to be cultured until day 5 and see if there is anything else worth freezing. She said there was some discussion about leaving them all until day5 but personally I feel this is the right choice they have made. I would rather know that at least we have two and this at least gives us a chance with a FET in the new yr. It would be awful to lose them all.
> Thanks L4 for your kind words and all the other ladies for their support, it means a lot to me xx

Sounds like a good plan Bluebell! I'll be making a similar decision tomorrow. Hopefully my embryos are doing as well as yours! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Bluebell bun said:


> The hospital just phoned with an update. She said all 6 were still growing but 2 were "top quality" ( I hope she wasn't just trying to be nice!) and they have made the decision to freeze these 2 today. The other 4 are going to be cultured until day 5 and see if there is anything else worth freezing. She said there was some discussion about leaving them all until day5 but personally I feel this is the right choice they have made. I would rather know that at least we have two and this at least gives us a chance with a FET in the new yr. It would be awful to lose them all.
> Thanks L4 for your kind words and all the other ladies for their support, it means a lot to me xx

That does sound like a smart plan of action. Fingers crossed that this will result in your forever baby :flower:


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: I hope everything goes well with your embies and your transfer!


----------



## alicatt

I got a call from my FS this morning, we're down to 1 embryo :cry:
My eggs have really bitten the dust! From 6 to almost noting in a year.
So sad :cry:
We're going to transfer the one we have, that appears to be going strong.
I'm going to keep the faith.


----------



## MoBaby

:( Ali soo sorry!! Transfer tomorrow then??


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> :( Ali soo sorry!! Transfer tomorrow then??

Yes, and if it fails, I have the 2 :cold: from my last cycle for a hail mary in the new year.


----------



## holdontohope

I'm so sorry Ali!!! :( I hope everything goes smoothly for your transfer tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Bluebell bun said:


> The hospital just phoned with an update. She said all 6 were still growing but 2 were "top quality" ( I hope she wasn't just trying to be nice!) and they have made the decision to freeze these 2 today. The other 4 are going to be cultured until day 5 and see if there is anything else worth freezing. She said there was some discussion about leaving them all until day5 but personally I feel this is the right choice they have made. I would rather know that at least we have two and this at least gives us a chance with a FET in the new yr. It would be awful to lose them all.
> Thanks L4 for your kind words and all the other ladies for their support, it means a lot to me xx

I hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

I have a question...

When I go to do a FET, will I get to choose how many embryos to thaw?


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> I have a question...
> 
> When I go to do a FET, will I get to choose how many embryos to thaw?

It depends on how they were frozen. Mine were frozen in pairs, so I have to thaw them in pairs. If you had them frozen singly then you can thaw one at a time.


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> When I go to do a FET, will I get to choose how many embryos to thaw?
> 
> It depends on how they were frozen. Mine were frozen in pairs, so I have to thaw them in pairs. If you had them frozen singly then you can thaw one at a time.Click to expand...

Did you get to choose how they were frozen? I was never asked that question and now I am curious as to how mine were frozen! They wouldn't of frozen all 10 together!? That would be a no brainer rite...


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> When I go to do a FET, will I get to choose how many embryos to thaw?
> 
> It depends on how they were frozen. Mine were frozen in pairs, so I have to thaw them in pairs. If you had them frozen singly then you can thaw one at a time.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get to choose how they were frozen? I was never asked that question and now I am curious as to how mine were frozen! They wouldn't of frozen all 10 together!? That would be a no brainer rite...Click to expand...

No I did not. They just froze them like that. Had I known I probably would have asked them to be frozen singly. You will have to call and ask your FS.


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks Ali!!! I just called. They were frozen in sets of 2s.

I have also asked for paper work on donating my embryos (any left over in the future) I have to get a release from the sperm bank I guess... And they could say no, which I don't understand..


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> Thanks Ali!!! I just called. They were frozen in sets of 2s.
> 
> I have also asked for paper work on donating my embryos (any left over in the future) I have to get a release from the sperm bank I guess... And they could say no, which I don't understand..

interesting.. wonder why?

Are you considering donating them to couples in need? Or to science?
I ask because I might need some.. :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Mine were frozen based on quality.... the highest quality ones were frozen single and the two weaker ones were frozen in two (I had 4 frozen)... All 4 survived the thaw without evidence of being frozen and were better than before being frozen...Two were thawed for my second cycle but RE would only let me transfer one so the second one was refrozen and then thawed along with #4 in the cycle that finally got me here. He finally let me transfer two the last FET b/c of the one that had been refrozen. 

So in summary I think they freeze them based on predictability of what will survive the thaw. If the clinic uses vitrification there is a more than 90% chance the embryo will survive and be usable to transfer.


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ali!!! I just called. They were frozen in sets of 2s.
> 
> I have also asked for paper work on donating my embryos (any left over in the future) I have to get a release from the sperm bank I guess... And they could say no, which I don't understand..
> 
> interesting.. wonder why?
> 
> Are you considering donating them to couples in need? Or to science?
> I ask because I might need some.. :haha:Click to expand...

They said it's because sperm banks have to keep track of pregnancies and make sure the babies are healthy. I guess in case something genetic comes up and they need to pull a donor from the data base :shrug: 

Donating to another "person" in need of course :)


----------



## MoBaby

Was your bank a "closed" or "open" donor?


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> Was your bank a "closed" or "open" donor?

My bank was both. In my case... I chose a half open donor. Meaning when she is 18, if she chooses, she can receive her fathers name, date of birth, place of living and contact information and do with it as she pleases. But not the other way around. I wanted it to be her choice.


----------



## holdontohope

I was told all my embryos were highest quality and frozen on day 5. Guess that's why they froze them in sets of two?


----------



## MoBaby

hmmm...IDK... Maybe because you had so many frozen? Some clinics just may have standard to freeze two together.


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ali!!! I just called. They were frozen in sets of 2s.
> 
> I have also asked for paper work on donating my embryos (any left over in the future) I have to get a release from the sperm bank I guess... And they could say no, which I don't understand..
> 
> interesting.. wonder why?
> 
> Are you considering donating them to couples in need? Or to science?
> I ask because I might need some.. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They said it's because sperm banks have to keep track of pregnancies and make sure the babies are healthy. I guess in case something genetic comes up and they need to pull a donor from the data base :shrug:
> 
> Donating to another "person" in need of course :)Click to expand...

Hold: That is extremely generous!!! 

I have friends who have had multiple pregnancy failures and have been waiting to adopt a child or embryos for a long time. They finally just got some embryos and it just means the world to them!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, it only takes one. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> I got a call from my FS this morning, we're down to 1 embryo :cry:
> My eggs have really bitten the dust! From 6 to almost noting in a year.
> So sad :cry:
> We're going to transfer the one we have, that appears to be going strong.
> I'm going to keep the faith.

I'm sorry to hear that, Ali. I hope this is your lucky embaby! [-o&lt;


----------



## alicatt

Hold.. I think it's normal to freeze in 2s since most transfer in 2s. 
That also makes sense about the sperm bank, mine needs to know about live births too!

It is really amazing that you would donate your embryos to women/couples in need! 

In 12 hours I'll be prepping for the transfer! YAY!


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks First and Ali!! I feel so blessed to have my healthy baby girl. Would love to be able to help someone else experience this feeling as well :)


----------



## Turkey16

I'm keeping the faith too Ali!!! GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Ali!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Good luck Ali!! Praying for the best!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck Ali x


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for today Ali, praying this embryo is a strong one! :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie how is everything? Did the mtx work?

Ali: good luck!! Fx for you!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you today, Ali!


----------



## alicatt

Acupuncture is in a few minutes, then transfer!


----------



## Em260

Good luck today Ali!! Hoping this is your little fighter!


----------



## holdontohope

Good luck Ali!!!! I hope acupuncture relaxes you and your transfer goes smoothly :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Thinking of you Ali and sending sticky implantation vibes your way!


----------



## Blue12

Sending positive wishes Ali. Xxxxxx


----------



## alicatt

I'm PUPO! The embryo was near picture perfect 8 cell.
My FS said it was starting to morph into an early morula.

Here is a picture:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Em260

Yay for being PUPO!! Beautiful embryo!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations ali. Beautiful embryo. You're PUPO yay! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Ali! Take it easy now.


----------



## Blue12

That is a stunning embryo Hun!!!! Stunning!!! So perfect. No fragmentation!!!!! Looks like the ones I had put back this time


----------



## Sweetness_87

Awesome Ali!! That looks great!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Wooooooooooooooot!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, that's awesome!!!! I'm sending sticky vibes your way!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! What a pretty embryo!!! Congrats!! Fx that in the next 7-10 days you'll see a big fat positive!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ali- Cant wait to hear your early BFP :)


----------



## holdontohope

Beautiful embryo!!! I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

My baby girl has been suffering with acid reflux since she was born (probably partly due to being preemie) and the dr has prescribed a couple medications that have not been helpful. I was just notified there sending us to a GI specialist at a hospital 3 hours away next week! I am relieved she will finally be getting the help she deserves, but at the same time terrified the specialist will want to do some kind of scope and more testing :( 

Anyone have any experience with acid reflux?


----------



## alicatt

holdontohope said:


> My baby girl has been suffering with acid reflux since she was born (probably partly due to being preemie) and the dr has prescribed a couple medications that have not been helpful. I was just notified there sending us to a GI specialist at a hospital 3 hours away next week! I am relieved she will finally be getting the help she deserves, but at the same time terrified the specialist will want to do some kind of scope and more testing :(
> 
> Anyone have any experience with acid reflux?

I'm sorry not yet, but I can understand you being worried! She's your baby girl! Only thing I can say is that your pediatrician seems to know what they are doing if they are sending you to a specialist. Trust that they know what they are doing! Also ask what each procedure is and will determine, and ask about any pain/discomfort the procedures may cause to her. Plus any risks. Then you'll be able to decide if they are worth the risks. You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Thanks ladies! I was so nervous going in there this morning knowing I only had one left! When I got there and Dr Denker wasn't there I was all worried about my embryo, concerned it didn't make it through the night and the nursing staff isn't allowed to say anything to me. Dr likes to give the news, but they could tell I was concerned, so the embryologist came out and gave me that picture. It looked awesome to me. Then once the Dr was there he told me it was near perfect, and was starting to morpf into a morula. I was so happy!! 

I'm trying to be good and not get too excited but ever since seeing the stork I just feel like this is going to work. It's like God is in my head saying, don't worry I've got this! I haven't felt that in the last 3 tries.

Having you all hoping and praying for me helps too!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby said:


> Lucie how is everything? Did the mtx work?
> 
> Ali: good luck!! Fx for you!!!

Doing ok. Not much going on. Had blood work yesterday, and my beta rose "slightly" according to the message I got. They said that was to be expected. I will have another beta Thursday, and my levels need to be 15% lower then.


----------



## alicatt

Lucie73821 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Lucie how is everything? Did the mtx work?
> 
> Ali: good luck!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Doing ok. Not much going on. Had blood work yesterday, and my beta rose "slightly" according to the message I got. They said that was to be expected. I will have another beta Thursday, and my levels need to be 15% lower then.Click to expand...

Thinking of you Lucie, sending prayers that your levels go down. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

alicatt said:


> Thanks ladies! I was so nervous going in there this morning knowing I only had one left! When I got there and Dr Denker wasn't there I was all worried about my embryo, concerned it didn't make it through the night and the nursing staff isn't allowed to say anything to me. Dr likes to give the news, but they could tell I was concerned, so the embryologist came out and gave me that picture. It looked awesome to me. Then once the Dr was there he told me it was near perfect, and was starting to morpf into a morula. I was so happy!!
> 
> I'm trying to be good and not get too excited but ever since seeing the stork I just feel like this is going to work. It's like God is in my head saying, don't worry I've got this! I haven't felt that in the last 3 tries.
> 
> Having you all hoping and praying for me helps too!
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

Thats a great feeling hun!!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, such a good feeling for you this time too! PMA!!!!

Lucie, sending prayers your way that things good as they should. I had to have double the dose of methotrexate, hoping you can avoid that.


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, Fx'd for tomorrow :hugs:

AFM, got dates for the new year for next cycle, start buserelin on 11th Jan and ER planned for around 17th Feb. It's good to have a plan in place :happydance: xx


----------



## holdontohope

alicatt said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> My baby girl has been suffering with acid reflux since she was born (probably partly due to being preemie) and the dr has prescribed a couple medications that have not been helpful. I was just notified there sending us to a GI specialist at a hospital 3 hours away next week! I am relieved she will finally be getting the help she deserves, but at the same time terrified the specialist will want to do some kind of scope and more testing :(
> 
> Anyone have any experience with acid reflux?
> 
> I'm sorry not yet, but I can understand you being worried! She's your baby girl! Only thing I can say is that your pediatrician seems to know what they are doing if they are sending you to a specialist. Trust that they know what they are doing! Also ask what each procedure is and will determine, and ask about any pain/discomfort the procedures may cause to her. Plus any risks. Then you'll be able to decide if they are worth the risks. You can do it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Ali!!! Yes I am worried and anxious for the appt... Praying for helpful information and good news! 

I am so excited for you!! Positive vibes are a must! Are you going to wait to test?


----------



## alicatt

I think I'll test on Monday, that would be 6dp3dt!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all, 

Well my level only fell 100 something, not the 15% they were hoping for. The NP contacted the re (who is on the west coast until Sat) and since I am stable, he wants to wait until Mon and do another beta. So I'm still in limbo. :(


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, continued prayers that things go in the right direction.


----------



## FirstTry

Hugs hugs hugs to you, Lucie. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie i will keep you in my prayers


----------



## MoBaby

lucie hope everything is okay.can they repeat the dose of the med?


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby said:


> lucie hope everything is okay.can they repeat the dose of the med?

When I first spoke to the NP, she mentioned the possibility of another dose of methotrexate. But apparently the RE wanted to wait.


----------



## alicatt

Ladies.. need some help symptom spotting..
I'm 3dp3dt (6dpo).. my symptoms are:

- crazy bad lower back pain
- pulsating cramping on and off in uterine area
- sore boobs on the side
- tender nipples
- squinter :bfp: on FRER, but wasn't sure if it was me or trigger?

What do you think?


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> Ladies.. need some help symptom spotting..
> I'm 3dp3dt (6dpo).. my symptoms are:
> 
> - crazy bad lower back pain
> - pulsating cramping on and off in uterine area
> - sore boobs on the side
> - tender nipples
> - squinter :bfp: on FRER, but wasn't sure if it was me or trigger?
> 
> What do you think?

I do think it's too early for a BFP, though I really hope it's coming for you.

The boob stuff could be progesterone supplements. But the cramping in the uterus sounds good to me. I had similar feelings at 2dp5dt. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MoBaby

I think the cramps are good! I started having them around 7 and 8 dpo. I think the line is the trigger shot; I wouldnt trust a faint bfp after a trigger until at least 10dpo unless you have tested it out. 6 dpo is a little early to get a real bfp. Tender nipples could be the progesterone. Mine are so super sore/tender right now though.


----------



## Blue12

The cramping is amazing symptom Hun. Positive thoughts!!!!! 

I saw a squinter too that early but it wa the trigger because after that I got a negative and then I got a squinter on 9dpo


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- cramping is a good sign. I really remember that with like a weird burning sensation.


----------



## Mells54

I agree cramps are good, but I think the line may still be trigger. I didn't test until 9dp3dt bc I wanted a definite answer. Good luck, I hope this is it for you!!!!!!


----------



## Em260

I agree with the others cramping is a good sign! That was my main symptom. Fx crossed for you!


----------



## alicatt

Woke up and had some water like I always do and about 5 minutes later was doing everything I could to keep it down. I then looked at the FRER I had taken around 4am and it is still faintly positive now I'm 4dp3dt and 9dp trigger. Cramping is not as bad today but the lower back pain continues. I think the progesterone is causing my sore boobs but my nipples being tender is new, never had that before!
I'm not going to trust the FRER until another few days have passed and only if it starts getting darker. So far there really hasn't been and change in the test, just a super faint line. I'm thinking it's still trigger, but possibly my own HCG is starting to rise too? Until tomorrow's test!


----------



## FirstTry

Any update, Ali?


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Any update, Ali?

I was too afraid to test this morning!

I'm exhausted and I had a dizzy spell last night. I'm hopeful but I figure I need to wait at least until tomorrow before I test again. I'm only 5dp3dt today. I didn't get a BFP last time until 4dp5dt, oddly enough I'm on the same schedule and that was a Monday too! It was Victoria Day in Canada, so maybe Veterans Day will be it!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope eveyone is doing well any updates from anyone? 

Ali, Good luck if your testing today :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

Thinking about you Ali


----------



## alicatt

Blue12 said:


> Thinking about you Ali

I think it's a :bfn: this morning. I can see a faint discoloration, but it's barely there. It could be the beginning if a :bfp: or just an evap line. For now I think it is a :bfn: Will test again tomorrow morning. I'm 6dp3dt today, which is very early, although I did get a squinter :bfp: on 9dpo last time.


----------



## MoBaby

It's early still!! Fx for tomorrow and bfp!


----------



## Sandy83

I agree with Mo still very early, keeping my fx'd xx


----------



## Em260

Still very early! I think I barely got a squinter at 9dpo and it was in the evening. The morning test was bfn. Are you testing morning only or twice a day?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- it's still really early. Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## Lucie73821

I agree with the others Ali, it's still early.

As for me, I had more bloodwork done today. Just heard from the doctor and my numbers are falling appropriately. So now I will go every Monday until my levels go to 0. Hopefully it won't take too long. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie73821 said:


> I agree with the others Ali, it's still early.
> 
> As for me, I had more bloodwork done today. Just heard from the doctor and my numbers are falling appropriately. So now I will go every Monday until my levels go to 0. Hopefully it won't take too long.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Good news, Lucie :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

I'm undecided as to whether I will test tonight. I have already tested 6 times! 3 of them were faint BFP but they were trigger, the last 3 have been BFN. I will definitely test either tonight or tomorrow morning. :shrug::wacko:

Lucie.. have you discussed with your FS why you keep having ectopics? I know that it can happen more often with IVF, but it seems like you've had more than your fair share! Is there anything they can do to prevent it? Removing the other tube? :shrug: Are you going to try again?


----------



## Blue12

Ali mine was really faint on 7dp3dt with twins.


----------



## Em260

Lucie - good news hopefully the level will fall quickly


----------



## MoBaby

lucie thats great news the beta is going down and you wont have to have any surgery. I'm sorry you are going through this :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ali- Mine was just a slight discoloration as well but it ended up being the start of my bfp. Hang in there its still early :) 


AFM- I saw my doctor today and since I had some cervical pain and I have some pretty serious round ligament pain he requested that I begin working only part time. The field I work in there is no such thing as part time LOL so my work said all or nothing..... So I said I guess nothing since the girls are more important. I now have from now until 6 months after the girls are born off.

The shocker though was after I left work and came home a leave specialist from my work called me to remind me that I have a secondary insurance that will pay me 100% of my wages while I am off. BONUS because I didn't remember having that perk.


----------



## Lucie73821

alicatt said:


> I'm undecided as to whether I will test tonight. I have already tested 6 times! 3 of them were faint BFP but they were trigger, the last 3 have been BFN. I will definitely test either tonight or tomorrow morning. :shrug::wacko:
> 
> Lucie.. have you discussed with your FS why you keep having ectopics? I know that it can happen more often with IVF, but it seems like you've had more than your fair share! Is there anything they can do to prevent it? Removing the other tube? :shrug: Are you going to try again?

Ali I haven't had the chance to talk to my Dr since the 31st. I think before we do anything else I would definitely have that discussion with him. With my first ectopic they were able to save the tube, so I still have both. I did have a discussion with dh about possibly removing them both before doing another cycle, but we both agreed that this is not the time to be making that decision. 

As for trying again, who knows what we will do. We do have 3 frosties left. The problem is though, we've spent so much money over the past few years, we really can't afford to do anything right now. We've talked about maybe pursuing adoption, but again, the money is an issue. So unfortunately, we are in limbo right now. :(


----------



## Mells54

Lucie, I'm glad the numbers are looking good. As for being in limbo, that's definitely a downside to this process. It's so emotional it's probably best to wait and see how you feel when some time has passed. I'm thinking of you.

Brandy, bonus on getting paid! I'm hoping to work as long as I can, but I too have come to far not to listen to the doc. Good luck! now you have time to catch up on some TV!!!

Ali, I agree that it is still early. Time will tell, and I'm hoping your BFP shows it's self soon. 

AFM, I had a wonderful weekend at the spa. Back to work tomorrow! Happy Veterans' Day!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Lucie, I'm glad the numbers are looking good. As for being in limbo, that's definitely a downside to this process. It's so emotional it's probably best to wait and see how you feel when some time has passed. I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Brandy, bonus on getting paid! I'm hoping to work as long as I can, but I too have come to far not to listen to the doc. Good luck! now you have time to catch up on some TV!!!
> 
> Ali, I agree that it is still early. Time will tell, and I'm hoping your BFP shows it's self soon.
> 
> AFM, I had a wonderful weekend at the spa. Back to work tomorrow! Happy Veterans' Day!

I am always so jealous of you and your ticker!!! LOL seems like they move so slowly hah


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Lucie, I'm glad the numbers are looking good. As for being in limbo, that's definitely a downside to this process. It's so emotional it's probably best to wait and see how you feel when some time has passed. I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Brandy, bonus on getting paid! I'm hoping to work as long as I can, but I too have come to far not to listen to the doc. Good luck! now you have time to catch up on some TV!!!
> 
> Ali, I agree that it is still early. Time will tell, and I'm hoping your BFP shows it's self soon.
> 
> AFM, I had a wonderful weekend at the spa. Back to work tomorrow! Happy Veterans' Day!
> 
> I am always so jealous of you and your ticker!!! LOL seems like they move so slowly hahClick to expand...

Time seems to be moving now. I'm sure it will slow down after a couple more months.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy that is great paid at 100% and 6 months off after babies are born is great! My maternity is 6 wks at 60% and then 6 unpaid. It stinks :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy that is great paid at 100% and 6 months off after babies are born is great! My maternity is 6 wks at 60% and then 6 unpaid. It stinks :(

Well if I had more patience and read fine print years ago when I was hired I wouldnt have gotten it lol. Apparently I pay like $4 a month to have short term disability through Liberty Mutual taken out of my check. 

So lessen learned when they offer additional coverage for a reduced rate in the future I will pay more attention! If they hadnt have told me I would of just left for this whole time unpaid :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

I only get paid through shirt term disability. I don't have a second insurance option and my employer doesn't pay unless you purchased the short term policy and I work in medicine.


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> I only get paid through shirt term disability. I don't have a second insurance option and my employer doesn't pay unless you purchased the short term policy and I work in medicine.

I'm the same as you, but I can buy up and get 100% of my paycheck, but the cost of doing so is 90% of the amout I would get! I think I'd make about $500. Plus I can't get any additional time off, it's 6 weeks if natural birth and 8 weeks if c-section. I should go back to Canada! LOL!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucie, great news on numbers coming down, sorry to hear you are in limbo on your next steps with IVF I'm sure a bit of time to sort things out will make it a whole lot clearer :hugs:

Brandy, great news on getting 100% cover enjoy these months relaxing as sure when the girls come there won't be much of that happening! :happydance:

Ali, Fx'd for you if you are doing another test today :hugs: 

Wow you US ladies don't get much time off at all for maternity it's totally different in the UK you are entitled to 9 months statuary cover through the NHS (which isn't much but is something) and depending what your companies maternity pay is (mine is 12 weeks full pay 6 weeks half pay the on to the NHS payment). 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Lucie, great news on numbers coming down, sorry to hear you are in limbo on your next steps with IVF I'm sure a bit of time to sort things out will make it a whole lot clearer :hugs:
> 
> Brandy, great news on getting 100% cover enjoy these months relaxing as sure when the girls come there won't be much of that happening! :happydance:
> 
> Ali, Fx'd for you if you are doing another test today :hugs:
> 
> Wow you US ladies don't get much time off at all for maternity it's totally different in the UK you are entitled to 9 months statuary cover through the NHS (which isn't much but is something) and depending what your companies maternity pay is (mine is 12 weeks full pay 6 weeks half pay the on to the NHS payment).
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing well :hugs: xx

Yeah, I get no paid leave. The only thing that's required by law is that they hold your job for 12 weeks while you take unpaid leave. That said, you can be fired at any time, as long as it's not because you are having a baby.


----------



## Sandy83

Your joking god that is quite scary its the last thing you need when having a baby!!!! xx


----------



## MoBaby

First it sounds like you live in the same state as me!


----------



## L4hope

I definitely think Canada has it right. Maternity leave should be a year! Though uk sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Sandy83

L4, How are you and the little one doing? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Ali: how is the testing going?


----------



## L4hope

Sandy83 said:


> L4, How are you and the little one doing? xx

Hi Sandy! We are doing good. Little Tre is going to be two months old tomorrow! Hopefully he'll get a good report at his next appt and I can let him go a little longer inbetween feedings. But I'm thinking that might not happen since he's still just a little tike. Just a smidge over 7lbs. He's worth the sleep deprivation though!! It's just hard to do much with him eating every 2-3 hours. I'm not to keen on feeding him in public just yet either. But for now ill just stay home and snuggle my baby boy. 

How are you doing? You're taking a break at the moment?


----------



## Sandy83

L4hope said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> L4, How are you and the little one doing? xx
> 
> Hi Sandy! We are doing good. Little Tre is going to be two months old tomorrow! Hopefully he'll get a good report at his next appt and I can let him go a little longer inbetween feedings. But I'm thinking that might not happen since he's still just a little tike. Just a smidge over 7lbs. He's worth the sleep deprivation though!! It's just hard to do much with him eating every 2-3 hours. I'm not to keen on feeding him in public just yet either. But for now ill just stay home and snuggle my baby boy.
> 
> How are you doing? You're taking a break at the moment?Click to expand...

Wow 2 months already where has that time gone!!!!!

I'm doing good, enjoying the break. Started acupuncture and going once a week which I'm really enjoying and also taking a herbal tea so fx'd this will prepare my body for the next cycle. Looking forward to christmas not long now got a few weekends away with DH planned before the holidays so looking forward to those then start next cycle on 11th Jan and ER scheduled for 17th Feb. xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, How you doing have you tested any more? :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

Ali thinking about you xxxx

Ladies we confirmed yesterday that we are expecting two girls. &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Sandy83

:twingirls: Great news Blue


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats blue!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hurray Blue...how sweet!!!

Thinking about you Ali...I don't have the energy to post much these days, but I wanted you to know I've got your back!! I'm praying that line is getting darker. xoxo


----------



## Em260

Yay Blue!! 

Ali - thinking about you!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: we're here for you no matter what.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue- Congrats!!! how fun. Do you already have names picked out? My DH is taking forever picking them. Makes it hard to finish the final touches on their rooms without it.

Ali- Thinking of you!


----------



## MoBaby

Ali thinking if you!! Please update soon!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you every day, Ali! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Congrats on the girls, Blue! You are going to have so much fun dressing them! ;-)


----------



## BabyD225

Fx'd Ali.... xo


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyD225 said:


> Fx'd Ali.... xo

3rd Trimester! Congrats :)


----------



## Mells54

Blue, yeah for team pink!!!! 

Brandy, we haven't even thought much about names! And now that we are moving 6 weeks after my due date...no nursery to plan until later :(

Ali, hoping for the best outcome ever!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells- Where are you guys going this time? Somewhere warm, I hope! VA is cooooold! I'm sorry you have to move right after having the babies. I'm sure that makes things a bit more complicated.


----------



## Blue12

My dh has names picked out. I picked dd1 name so he has declared that he gets to name at least one if not both babies lol. I don't have any in mind so may just leave it up to him lol 

Ali praying for you xxxx


----------



## Mells54

LotusBlossom said:


> Mells- Where are you guys going this time? Somewhere warm, I hope! VA is cooooold! I'm sorry you have to move right after having the babies. I'm sure that makes things a bit more complicated.

Lucky for us, this is our shortest move. We are headed one state west to Tucson AZ. It does get cold in NM and last year we had a snow storm that shut the city down. I won't miss the cold, but both DH and I miss having a fall season. How are you doing?


----------



## alicatt

Morning ladies,

So sorry to keep you all in suspense! I was dealing with some pretty heavy things this week. The 2WW, work issues and it was the 30th anniversary of my dad's death! Talk about a trifecta! Couple that with the hormones, and I'm sure you can image what it was like! 

Unfortunately it's a :bfn: I don't have the beta til Monday but I'm 11dp3dt and still :bfn: so I think I'm done. The AF cramps started this morning and I'd probably have AF today if it weren't for the progesterone. Oddly enough the tests at 6dp3dt have turned positive over time, has anyone seen that? Where they were negative at the time of taking them, but a few days later they are :bfp: :shrug: I don't know what to think about that other than a faulty test, the trigger still or maybe a chemical. 

I do have a plan.. I always need a plan to
make the loss easier to handle. 

1) Use the health coach and work my butt off to get back to my goal weight, 60 lbs is my goal (to lose), or however many I can lose in 5-6 months. 
2) Get tested for insulin resistance, PCOS, and get a better understanding of how bad my case really is
3) See if there is anything surgical they can do to my ovaries to keep them in place, and/or ovarian drilling. My deductible is maxed out right now so any surgery we do before the end of the year is FREE.
4) Get a second opinion, I love my FS but even the best of them can miss things. I'd be remiss to not seek a second opinion. I'm not sure if switch to another FS but hearing the perspective of another FS can never hurt! I'll probably do that in 2-3 months
5) Repeat labs around 4-5 months and decide whether another IVF is even an option. I'm thinking not, but perhaps after battling my weight and PCOS for 5 months it will be good? My AMH was 5 and my FSH/LH was 6 before this current IVF, so my egg reserve is still there, I think it's the PCOS that is making them crappy. I was doing a GF diet last IVF and I wonder if that was enough to combat the PCOS last time?
6) Do an endometrial scratch
7) Do an IVF or FET with my last two embryos in 5-6 months.
8) If those fail and I have no more embryos then look at embryo donation.

Another question I have for my FS is whether I should continue treating the NK cells for the next 5/6 months to keep them surpressed or whether the intralipids will become less effective over time :shrug: If it will help the. I'm all for continuing. It's $185/mo so not too expensive.

There you have it ladies! My plan! :haha:

Blue... congrats on the twin girls!!! 


Everyone else.. thanks for thinking of me.. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Ali so sorry. It is so unfair. I agree having those steps and plans of action do help give something positive and hopeful to focus on xxxxxx


----------



## MoBaby

Ali :( sorry it's a bfn! I think your plan sounds like you have thought it out. The wt loss is a great idea b/c it may help you get rid of the insulin resistance issue and maybe even the pcos if it's being caused by extra weight. 50-60 is totally doable in 5-6 months. 

A second opinion is good. I went for mine and he reassured me my re was doing things right. He threw in a few more tests which he said would be normal and they were. I knew what his plan was and we almost decided not to do the fet with my current re. I'm glad we did! It will all work out for you and I think your fet will work. You should ask about scratch biopsy cycle before fet also. Again I'm sorry it's bfn :(


----------



## alicatt

MoBaby said:


> Ali :( sorry it's a bfn! I think your plan sounds like you have thought it out. The wt loss is a great idea b/c it may help you get rid of the insulin resistance issue and maybe even the pcos if it's being caused by extra weight. 50-60 is totally doable in 5-6 months.
> 
> A second opinion is good. I went for mine and he reassured me my re was doing things right. He threw in a few more tests which he said would be normal and they were. I knew what his plan was and we almost decided not to do the fet with my current re. I'm glad we did! It will all work out for you and I think your fet will work. You should ask about scratch biopsy cycle before fet also. Again I'm sorry it's bfn :(

Good point on the scratch, we did one before my last FET, the one that got me pregnant the last time. I'll add that to the list!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, so sorry! You are so knowledgeable and know your body well, so I think your plan is very doable. Your numbers are still good, so you still have options. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Em260

Ali - I'm sorry :hugs: that is a lot to go through in one week. I think your plan for moving forward sounds great. Have you considered doing a consult at CCRM? I know they offer phone consults. Of course they charge for them but it might be good since they have some of the highest success rates in the country. Even if you stay with your current FS, CCRM might have some new ideas for you to implement on your next cycle.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- so so sorry, I was really thinking it was a positive. And i do hear ccrm has a great rate and might try something different from your current re. I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ali - I'm sorry :hugs: that is a lot to go through in one week. I think your plan for moving forward sounds great. Have you considered doing a consult at CCRM? I know they offer phone consults. Of course they charge for them but it might be good since they have some of the highest success rates in the country. Even if you stay with your current FS, CCRM might have some new ideas for you to implement on your next cycle.

Yes, I was thinking of talking to them, and a local FS as well. Hopefully they, including my FS will create a plan that works! Then I can continue to work with my current FS unless I'm given a compelling reason to go with CCRM or the other local FS. I believe I have 3-4 others in the area, of I can go across the peninsula and try the clinics on the west coast of FL. I'm just not sure if it would make financial sense to go to Denver or the West coast. I lived in Denver and have friends that might put me up for the stim period and ER/ET if I were to choose CCRM. Right now I'm going to focus on getting fit.. starting tomorrow! LOL Today I'm resting!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- so so sorry, I was really thinking it was a positive. And i do hear ccrm has a great rate and might try something different from your current re. I will keep you in my prayers

Thanks! I think that my diet caused this IVF to fail, so I'm really going to focus on that for now. Hopefully my eggs quantity will stay as it is, and treating the insulin resistance and shedding a few pounds will improve the quality. 

Has anyone heard of surgery to anchor your ovaries? Mine move in strange ways and are hard to see or get to when I stim. I was wondering whether we could do something to keep them in place?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Ali, so sorry to hear this. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Sandy83

Ali, So sorry :hugs: Sounds like you have a great plan in place. Good luck with the weight loss. Make sure you keep us updated xx


----------



## alicatt

So things are getting kind of complicated. I stayed home sick today with flu like symptoms, nausea, headache and I was burning up. But when I took my temp it was 96.8! I'm still getting negative HPT's and due to my illness I didn't get my beta yesterday. I'm heading in tomorrow morning. I don't think I'm pregnant but flu like symptoms without the flu is kind of odd :shrug:

I'll have an answer by late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Sandy83

Got my Fx'd for you Ali :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hoping, hoping, hoping Ali!!!!!


----------



## Em260

Fx for you!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, Ali!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I am currently getting all the tests done for Walter Reed and just booked a hotel room for the entire 6 week window that will hold my 3 week cycle... They couldn't tell me exactly when I will need to be there, but it will be one week there, one week home and then 2 more weeks there. It's still 3+ months away, but I am getting excited and feeling hopeful.


----------



## MoBaby

Wow lotus! Things will start moving very quickly at this point!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Lucky for us, this is our shortest move. We are headed one state west to Tucson AZ. It does get cold in NM and last year we had a snow storm that shut the city down. I won't miss the cold, but both DH and I miss having a fall season. How are you doing?

It gets cold in Tucson. Well, I guess it's all relative but DH and I visited with his parents a few years ago in the winter and I was freeeeeeezing in Tucson! I was very accustomed to Hawaii weather, though. It seems like a nice location, though. It's not super far from Phoenix. 

I'm well. I'm counting down until our cycle, which starts sometime after March 4 and ends by April 18. ;-) I hope you are feeling well! &#10084;


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Lotus! So happy for you!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Lotus. Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Lotus! It's so nice to atleast have timelines for planning. It should move quicker now :)


----------



## BabyD225

Ali- hope you're feeling better soon.. and fingers still crossed for some miracle!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, feel better.

Lotus, so nice to have a plan and feel so positive. Yes, I hear that it can get cooler in Tucson and if you are used to warm weather...forget it, you are freezing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I just got home from my weekly cerclage check... looks like being off work coupled with poi is working! Bought myself another week everything looked great Next week is a full 2 hour scan for baby measurements.. Cant wait.


----------



## BabyD225

Lotus- How's your adjustment to VA? A bit different than Hawaii? :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- glad you have a timeline!! It will start going fast

Alli-hope you get to feeling better

everyone hope your doing well


----------



## Turkey16

~Brandy~ said:


> Well I just got home from my weekly cerclage check... looks like being off work coupled with poi is working! Bought myself another week everything looked great Next week is a full 2 hour scan for baby measurements.. Cant wait.

Great news Brandy! Such a relief!!


----------



## alicatt

Just a quick post.. I have to go to a conference for work..
I got the official call.. :bfn:

Brandy.. glad things look good!

Lotus.. way for having a schedule!

I might be cycling around that time myself! I'm looking into embryo adoption, and possibly another IVF, but will use my frosties :cold: first. I'm working with the health coach and so far I haven't been able to follow the diet 100%, but I'm making healthy choices and making strides towards it. With the 3 day conference this week, it's been difficult, plus the :bfn: I must say I had quits a bit to drink last night :wine: Next week will be better!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry it was a bfn, Ali. Sending you love and hugs. That is crap. It would be awesome to be cycle buddies! Are you planning to use your frosties before Mar, then?


----------



## holdontohope

I'm sorry Ali :hugs: how much does embryo donor cost in your area? 

Brandy that is great news!! Do the Drs think your little ones will be preemies? 

I'm trying to decide when I want to go for another FET!! I still have to meet with my OB also and make a plan because of preterm labor. I really hope I can make it further this time and avoid the NICU. Things were terrifying with my little girl and even though she was 35 weeks, she had all the drs and nurses scared. I am thinking progesterone shots and steroid shots. I hope my OB has some positive news!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

BabyD225 said:


> Lotus- How's your adjustment to VA? A bit different than Hawaii? :)

Oh yes, it is different. I'm freezing now. Thankfully I have a cozy fireplace in the family room and a space heater in the bathroom. :haha: There are definitely perks, though. It's nice to be able to drive further than an hour away and not in a loop. :winkwink: We're trying to plan some short road trips and try a new cuisine each week. Most restaurants in Hawaii are Asian influenced, so we find ourselves still looking for Asian food here all the time. We really need to branch out. We miss Hawaii, but have met some great people so that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

holdontohope said:


> I'm sorry Ali :hugs: how much does embryo donor cost in your area?
> 
> Brandy that is great news!! Do the Drs think your little ones will be preemies?
> 
> I'm trying to decide when I want to go for another FET!! I still have to meet with my OB also and make a plan because of preterm labor. I really hope I can make it further this time and avoid the NICU. Things were terrifying with my little girl and even though she was 35 weeks, she had all the drs and nurses scared. I am thinking progesterone shots and steroid shots. I hope my OB has some positive news!!


We should be able to make it to 38 weeks IF my cerclage stitching holds. Right now were taking it 2 weeks at a time :( I really need to get to a more viable stage first then we will review. But since there is no sign of it giving at this point the doctors are very optimistic. The current plan is to remove the stitching at 34 weeks (feb 18th) and then let nature take its course. So the babies could be as early as 6 weeks if it stays on track.


----------



## Turkey16

I'm missing everybody!!! What's new with y'all? 

I have an ultrasound this afternoon, first one in a month!!! Super excited, but nervous of course. I have been sooooo tired, that all I really have energy is for quick one-liners, but I'm lurking and thinking of you all daily!! 14 weeks today, so hopefully I'll be getting some of my energy back one of these days!

Hope everybody has a great day!!! xo


----------



## MoBaby

Gl turkey!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Turkey, Nothing new my side just looking forward to Christmas! xx


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, good luck! I know how nerve wracking US can be.

24 weeks for me...V. Day!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Mel!! I'm (impatiently) waiting for dec 14th.. That's my vday! My scan is in a hour!! Baby is moving all around in there so must be good!!


----------



## MoBaby

Scan went great. Baby measuring good and all looked fine. Cervical length 3.4cm no signs of ptl. Yay! No pic b/c baby wasn't cooperative :( but oh well :) I go in every 2 weeks now b/c of the tightening I've been having. Dr said I'll feel it more than most due to my uterus being smaller and being thin. But he did say no more than 8 hrs working so that means no more call until baby comes!! Yay! He said he could give me a note but I'll wait until jan b/c I'm done for this year.


----------



## Mells54

Glad everything went well Mo!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Babes are great! Hurray! Did I tell you guys we have one of each??? Baby B is the fella and Baby A is the lady...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MoBaby

Omg turkey I totally forgot you were having twins! Congrats on one of each!!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Turkey!!! One of each is fantastic! You get to buy both cute girl and boy stuff!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, awesome news!


----------



## Em260

Turkey - great news!! One of each is perfect :)

Mells - congrats on V-day :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mo- Congrats on a great scan!!

Turkey- Holy cow yay for one of each :) Thats awesome. I didn't get my energy back until about 16 weeks but still tire our fairly quickly.

Mells- VDAY!!! So excited :) 

I am counting down the days to xmas just because its just barely short of 3rd Trimester!!

I have my normal every 2 week scan in about 10 hours. Usually I am very nervous but today I have felt them a ton and I feel good so I am hoping that is all a good sign! I love seeing them every 2 weeks its amazing how fast they change :)


----------



## Sandy83

Wow turkey one of each thats amazing. :wohoo:

Mo, great news on the scan :happydance:

Brandy, Good luck with your 2 week scan :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. Nothing to update my side just looking forward to enjoying christmas then the fun begins witht he next cycle! xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my scan today and the girls are measuring 1.2 and 1.4lbs! Doctor is very happy with the progress so I am super excited :)
 



Attached Files:







Clifford_Brandy 11-26_12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5









Clifford_Brandy 11-26_10.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blue12

Awesome pictures brandy!!!


----------



## Em260

Brandy - so sweet!! thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, so adorable!


----------



## Turkey16

AAAWWHHH! How sweet!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! I need some help finding a home for Quake. Quake is a sweet blue pit bull mix that DH and I adopted from our local animal shelter. He is a wonderful, loving, well-behaved guy who wants nothing more than some love and a tennis ball. Unfortunately, one of our current dogs is not ok with adding a new dog to the family. We have been working to help everyone adjust, but this little darling deserves a home where he feels safe and comfortable all the time. Our other dog can't relax, sleep or eat, so we are looking for a new home for Quake. If you know anyone who is looking for a great companion, let us know. He is young (between 1-3 yrs old), has a lot of energy when playing with a ball, but gets tired quickly like any puppy. He walks nicely on a leash and doesn't have a problem with Kai or other dogs we've seen. He is housetrained, understands sit and other simple commands and sleeps well in a crate. He has spent time with a 6 month old and an 8 yr old and was a good boy. We have photos. I can't take the stress of keeping all the dogs separate with preparing for our next cycle, so I need to find him a good home. We are very sad to have to give him up. He is very easy to love.


----------



## MoBaby

awww Lotus! Sorry you have to give up one of your pups. Never an easy decision :( Hope you find a new home for your pup soon!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, I'm sorry you have to make such a difficult decision, but I agree that it sounds like the best solution under the circumstances. I don't know many people looking for a dog right now, but will keep my ear to the ground. I do have a friend in NY that works with Pit Bull rescues, I'll check with her.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks, Mells! We love him even though we haven't had him for long. It's sad to have to let him go. We can't take him back to the shelter. It's too heartbreaking. He really is a great dog and is highly trainable. He has learned a lot in only a few days.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Update: We found a home for the sweet dog. He is playing happily with a chihuahua mix. It was sad to say goodbye, but he deserved to live with dogs who love him, not a dog who wants to eat him. :-/


----------



## Turkey16

Great News!!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, I'm so glad to hear this. Knowing he is in a good home should be all the peace of mind you need. Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but glad for a happy ending!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Awe lotus glad you found a good home for Quake! Hopefully that helps you get through having to give him up. :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

What's the latest with everyone?? I'm missing all the usual updates!! Ali? Anything happening? Lotus? Sandy? Sekky? Lucie? Anybody else have anything going on?? Hope everyone is good!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Turkey :hi:

How's it going? how many weeks are you now? any up and coming scan?

:hi: to all the rest of the ladies

AFM nothing new to report apart from going into the clinic tomorrow as not feeling 100% and really bloated plus :witch: is 2 weeks late so just want to make sure my body is all ready to go in Jan for the next cycle. xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went to my regular appt this morning. I saw the babies no pics today though Boo. They are doing well... Both are now breech but have plenty of time to flip back. The doctor said I am measuring the equivalent of 34W for a singleton so no wonder I feel like I really did swallow 2 cantaloupes! Unfortunately I was diagnosed with PUPPS and cannot stop freaking itching! He said he wants to wait as long as possible before he gives me a steroid cream for the itching which I agreed to I dont like taking anything or putting anything on me that even remotely has a chance to effect the babies in anyway. My cerclage looked great on the ultrasound and was holding!!! 


OH and as of today I made it to VDAY I am so overly excited right now about how things are going. I only have 12 more days till I am in the double digits and 21 days till 3rd trimester! I am using these little milestones to keep me going to get to the end goal.. Super excited.

I hope this update finds everyone else well :) I would love to hear how you're all doing.


----------



## MoBaby

Great update brandy!! Yay for v day! Mine is Saturday. Sorry about the itching :( that really stinks. 

Speaking of double digits I have 97 days left! I'm delivering at 37 wks so that takes some time off of it :) I have a scan tomorrow and hoping to get good pics if baby!

Sandy sorry you feel bloated and af is not showing :( any chance you may be pg (in sure you tested already :))


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Great update brandy!! Yay for v day! Mine is Saturday. Sorry about the itching :( that really stinks.
> 
> Speaking of double digits I have 97 days left! I'm delivering at 37 wks so that takes some time off of it :) I have a scan tomorrow and hoping to get good pics if baby!
> 
> Sandy sorry you feel bloated and af is not showing :( any chance you may be pg (in sure you tested already :))

Oh fun can you share the pics? I <3 to see all the babies that came out of the assisted conceptions thread. I just seem to connect more with all those that I know what they went through. Call me cheesy :dohh:

I wish I knew when mine are coming as most twin moms have scheduled csections. Crazy me opted to have my cerclage removed somewhere between 32-34W thats still up in the air we are discussing it on 2/4/14 (32W) to see if they wanna do it right then. I chose to attempt a vb if baby A is head down... This option has opened the door to no birthing plan. Way too many things can happen and I just have to roll with them. 

If they deliver twin A via vb and the 2nd twin doesnt turn right to be delivered vaginally and they cant turn her then they will have to do an EMCS. So I might have both VB and C-section. Oh the crazyness of it all lol.


Edited to add: It's too dangerous to leave the cerclage in and go into labor than it is to take it out earlier. If they remove it at 32W I could go into labor in a few days or in a few weeks there is no telling. Leave it in and cervix starts dilating then it tears through my cervix NO THNX!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! I will be scheduling my sonohysterogram soon, and as soon as DH returns from a trip we have to get his bloodwork done. I'm ready to get all the testing finished because we cannot be put on the list to cycle until all tests are done and we've paid. There is an order to the process and you can't do things out of order. :-/ I desperately hope we can make it into the Mar/April cycle. I really don't want to wait any longer. 

Yay for those who are progressing! I'm so glad your pregnancies are going well! 

Sandy- I hope everything is ok. A surprise baby would be a wonderful gift, wouldn't it?


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I too am going with the flow at this point. My goal is to avoid one twin being born vaginally and the other by csection. I want one or the other. Congrats on Vday. I'm a week shy of third tri and can't believe the time is moving along as quickly as it has.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I too am going with the flow at this point. My goal is to avoid one twin being born vaginally and the other by csection. I want one or the other. Congrats on Vday. I'm a week shy of third tri and can't believe the time is moving along as quickly as it has.

Thats what I wanted to but theres really no way to know what the second one is going to do with all that room once her sister vacates :dohh: We shall see!


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies no christmas miracle i'm afraid :sad: Not that is was expecting considering we are using frozen :spermy: for the cycles!!!!

But on a positive everything is looking great nothing wrong no cysts or fluid or anything like so that good. I've ovulated so period should be here soon. No really explanation for the bloating and late period so still already ready to start on 11th Jan 2014!!!!

Congrats on those ladies making it to 3rd tri :happydance:

When are everyones due dates they must be looming very close now????????????

For all the ladies still TTC like me! how are you doing? When do you expect to start again, will i have any cycle buddies?????????? :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Had my scan yesterday and once again baby didnt want to give us a full face shot but we got a little bit. I am sad because the tech only printed the 4D images and I felt like the profile was seen on the regular pics better. Baby is breech today. Okay so now the bad part: I have to go in weekly now because I had some funneling. There was 1.1cm of funneling when 2 weeks ago there was none. My cervix length was 3.4-3.7 so there is still 2.3cm below the funneling and as long as it stays the same as that then I dont have to go out of work or have any other intervention. I have been having a bunch of BH contractions this week as well. So I go in on the 19th for another check to see how things are then the week after that. Its very hard to get once a week appts and try to figure out my work with it because they are not very flexible and now with the holidays we are short but I have to do what I have to do. Here is a pic of little mo but its not great.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Mo, sorry the here about the funneling Fx'd it says where it is! I agree with you with regards to the work situation and appointments you have to do whatever is best for you and the baby. At the end of the day they should be greatful you are still working!!!!!! Keep us updated with scan next week. 

Love the pic :hugs: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy- Yay for having a start date! I wish I was going to be your cycle buddy, but I am still on track for Mar/April. The process has been sooo slow. For now, I'm enjoying the baby I am working with. He loves music so we sing and dance a lot. The other day, he sang along with me (in his own words, of course). He's only 8 months old, so it was the cutest thing ever! 

Mo- I'm sorry you are having some funneling. That means your cervix is thinning, right? I hope it stops and you can keep that baby cooking for as long as possible. Sending you love and calm vibes. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: congrats on the start date! I'm hoping this will be your time.

Lotus: that's adorable! I'm a bit jealous of your baby experience. I'm clueless.

Mo: sorry about the difficultly, but I'm confident that you're not letting that baby out til she's ready! (it's a girl, right?)


----------



## Em260

Turkey - what's the latest with you? 

Brandy - congrats on Vday! 

Mells - congrats on third tri!

Mo - yay for Vday on Saturday! I'm confident too that baby isn't coming until you're full term. 

Sandy - great news about having a start date. Looking forward to cheering you on in the new year! 

Lotus - hopefully the next few months will fly by. That is so cute about the little guy you're watching :)


----------



## MoBaby

It means the internal is is open a little and the sac is going in the cervix from what I read. It's from pressure on the cervix. It's not unusual for unicornuate uterus patients to have this but it can cause baby to come early. We knew this may happen :( I'm upset and frustrated though. I was hoping I could avoid any issues but I knew something was changing with all the BH I was having. Hopefully it's gone next week when I go back or not any worse. Dh keeps telling me to stay off my feet but I work in a hospital and I can't unless dr writes me out. I want to make it to new year before that.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mo mine began the same as yours only it was at 15W. It's extremely important you get off your feet to relieve the pressure from the cervix... I hope at your next appt the funneling is gone if not they need to take you out of work.

I was very pushy about not leaving work and I said the same thing I needed to get through the holidays. The doctor asked me if I would rather work or have a baby.... he really scared me with that statement. I have been out of work since 19W6D now.

They also put me back on POI as a precaution. There isnt alot of studies on it that it will salvage a softened cervix or not but something is working because my last check it was firmer. 

FX for you. I am sure you and baby will be just fine :)


----------



## L4hope

Em congrats on disappearing previa!! Sounds like you're good to go to term now. 

Mells third tri, won't be too much longer now!!

Sandy excited for you to get your next round going in the new year. 

Lotus that's nice you have a little one to enjoy as you are waiting for your next cycle in a few months. 

Mo hope the funneling doesn't get any worse for you, I'm sure it's very scary. Take it easy and no stress if you can avoid it! A good friend of mine had her second baby at 26 weeks, definitely scary, but he's now a happy healthy 2year old. If they knew this was a possibility couldn't a cerclage have helped with this? I'm not familiar with funneling but you would think they could help prevent it somehow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

L4hope said:


> Em congrats on disappearing previa!! Sounds like you're good to go to term now.
> 
> Mells third tri, won't be too much longer now!!
> 
> Sandy excited for you to get your next round going in the new year.
> 
> Lotus that's nice you have a little one to enjoy as you are waiting for your next cycle in a few months.
> 
> Mo hope the funneling doesn't get any worse for you, I'm sure it's very scary. Take it easy and no stress if you can avoid it! A good friend of mine had her second baby at 26 weeks, definitely scary, but he's now a happy healthy 2year old. If they knew this was a possibility couldn't a cerclage have helped with this? I'm not familiar with funneling but you would think they could help prevent it somehow.

Most doctors will not do a cerclage after 21weeks. I have seen them done rarely up to 23w as a rescue cerclage. But it's something I would be asking.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy dr said I don't need to be out just yet as it's very minimal. May change next visit. I may ask to be out starting beginning of year. I'm freaked out and I'm scared to be in my feet. When I'm at home I am sitting with feet up. 

I asked for a ceeclage in the beginning but dr said it wasn't recommend and IC wasn't as much of an issue as was pre term labor. But I'm kinda wishing I would have pushed it more now though.

I'm on progesterone twice daily which is supposed to be equal but I'm going to ask if I can have the shot next week. I've asked twice and ob said this is plenty I'm on.
Does anyone know if I can schedule an appt with perinatologist withoiy a referral? My ob is a high risk dr but not a perinatologist and im wondering if I need another opinion?


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy dr said I don't need to be out just yet as it's very minimal. May change next visit. I may ask to be out starting beginning of year. I'm freaked out and I'm scared to be in my feet. When I'm at home I am sitting with feet up.
> 
> I asked for a ceeclage in the beginning but dr said it wasn't recommend and IC wasn't as much of an issue as was pre term labor. But I'm kinda wishing I would have pushed it more now though.
> 
> I'm on progesterone twice daily which is supposed to be equal but I'm going to ask if I can have the shot next week. I've asked twice and ob said this is plenty I'm on.
> Does anyone know if I can schedule an appt with perinatologist withoiy a referral? My ob is a high risk dr but not a perinatologist and im wondering if I need another opinion?

My insurance allows me to schedule with the peri without a referral but I am not sure. I would just call the peri and ask for an appt to see what they say.

Sounds like you're doing all you can I am sure it will all be fine :)


----------



## Em260

Mo - I think it depends on your insurance but it sounds like a good idea to get a second opinion.


----------



## MoBaby

FirstTry said:


> Sandy: congrats on the start date! I'm hoping this will be your time.
> 
> Lotus: that's adorable! I'm a bit jealous of your baby experience. I'm clueless.
> 
> Mo: sorry about the difficultly, but I'm confident that you're not letting that baby out til she's ready! (it's a girl, right?)

I'm not sure of the sex! But when I saw the 4d scan I thought it's a girl!

My insurance is a ppo so I'm don't need a referral; I just didn't know if I could see the peri without my dr saying I needed to. I'll call next week I think and see what they say.


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I'm sorry you have some funneling, but it seems like you are being monitored regularly which is good. Did they do a fetal fibronectin test on you? A negative would mean you aren't going into pre term labor but a positive means you could possibly. I had a positive fft but my cervix is closed and long almost 6 cm, so they aren't worried. Seems like cervix length and the fft can tell more of a story than one test or the other. Good luck! I'm praying all is well with you and baby Mo! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

No I forgot to ask about the test! I was so concerned about the funneling I forgot all my questions. Maybe next week I will.


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> Brandy dr said I don't need to be out just yet as it's very minimal. May change next visit. I may ask to be out starting beginning of year. I'm freaked out and I'm scared to be in my feet. When I'm at home I am sitting with feet up.
> 
> I asked for a ceeclage in the beginning but dr said it wasn't recommend and IC wasn't as much of an issue as was pre term labor. But I'm kinda wishing I would have pushed it more now though.
> 
> I'm on progesterone twice daily which is supposed to be equal but I'm going to ask if I can have the shot next week. I've asked twice and ob said this is plenty I'm on.
> Does anyone know if I can schedule an appt with perinatologist withoiy a referral? My ob is a high risk dr but not a perinatologist and im wondering if I need another opinion?

I would definitely push for pio shots. What type of progesterone are you on? Have you had a steroid shot? Those are both two things I WISH I pushed for and often feel guilty about still. My little girl is healthy, yes, but she had a very rough start because I didn't have steroid shots and her lungs were so immature at 35 weeks. 
I had to have a referral to see a peri specialist but I have a HMO. I also had ffts that were negative. The last one I had was 2 hours before my water broke, and that one was negative too lol 

Keep us updated!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I asked my dr about the steriod shot this week. She explained to me that it is only effective if the baby is born within 2 weeks of the shot being given. SO they must know that the baby is coming very soon - otherwise if the baby is born passed the 2 weeks of the steriod being given then the baby will not gain the benefits of the steroids AND that you can only be given the shot once - so basically you don't want to waste the opportunity early. My dr says - be monitored closely so that you can make the best decision for when the steroid is given for the baby's lungs. 

Not sure if anyone has heard this before. I asked because I am so nervous about my twins coming early and thought - heck why not have the steroid now - but she explained why not now


----------



## MoBaby

I take prometrium 200mg twice daily. I asked for the progesterone shot (which it's not exactly pio as it's once weekly. It's 17p and has a slightly different chemical makeup) and he said there hasn't been any difference in what I'm on vs the shot with no previous ptl history BUT he was open to adding if needed. I have pio at home which I've considered doing it myself but I wouldn't know the dose etc. I think the plan depends on what next week shows. I'm guessing ob doesn't think I'll go anytime soon (or at least not next several weeks) so we aren't discussing steroids. I don't even want to think about delivering that early. Saturday is v day for me! Then I will count down to 28 weeks and so forth. Just one week at a time right now. :)


----------



## holdontohope

Blue- I have friends who had steriod shots weekly until baby was born :shrug: I'm not sure what the difference is between the shots in California and Canada. Or maybe it's just preference from different doctors. Who knows lol :)


----------



## Blue12

That's interesting. Thanks for sharing. I don't know anyone else who had had any experience with steroids - so have now help on this topic and just trusted my dr on this. You are right things can be done differently in different places or with different drs. 

What week were you offered steroids? Did you decide at the time not to have them or was there another reason you didn't have the steroids?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> That's interesting. Thanks for sharing. I don't know anyone else who had had any experience with steroids - so have now help on this topic and just trusted my dr on this. You are right things can be done differently in different places or with different drs.
> 
> What week were you offered steroids? Did you decide at the time not to have them or was there another reason you didn't have the steroids?

Blue you might ask the questions in the complication threatened labor threads. I go there alot about my cervical issue and seem to find my answers.

I have wondered about the steroids as well since I have already had PTL issues.


----------



## holdontohope

Blue12 said:


> That's interesting. Thanks for sharing. I don't know anyone else who had had any experience with steroids - so have now help on this topic and just trusted my dr on this. You are right things can be done differently in different places or with different drs.
> 
> What week were you offered steroids? Did you decide at the time not to have them or was there another reason you didn't have the steroids?

I was never offered them. My problem was constant contraction 2-3 minutes apart. I was sent to the hospital 7 times, but it wasn't until 33 weeks that my cervix started thinning and dialating. Then the disscussion came up. My OB believed in as little medical intervention as possible. So over the next few days my cervix hadn't changed and I was sent home. Then at 35 weeks my water broke and they were no longer an option. I have two friends who both had them though. The first one had them weekly 30-34 weeks then baby was born and lungs were good. Second one had them at 27, 29, 31, 33 and baby was born and lungs were good also.

I love my dr.. But I wish I would of fought for them because my daughter wouldn't of needed to be transferred to a different hospital if her lungs would of been mature. The hospital I delievered at didn't have a level 3 NICU


----------



## Mells54

I had my fetal fibronectin test come back positive and was given the steroid shots last week (25 weeks). The are going to retest me, and see how things look on the 24th. They told me if there is concern with my cervix shortening they will give me a boost shot of the steroids. So yes you can have them more than once. She also said there is no evidence that giving the shot early will hurt the babies. I was told the shots can only help no matter when I had them. I guess every doc is different.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> I had my fetal fibronectin test come back positive and was given the steroid shots last week (25 weeks). The are going to retest me, and see how things look on the 24th. They told me if there is concern with my cervix shortening they will give me a boost shot of the steroids. So yes you can have them more than once. She also said there is no evidence that giving the shot early will hurt the babies. I was told the shots can only help no matter when I had them. I guess every doc is different.

Thanks! Given my PTL issue and cervix issue I am going to ask about them on the 27th when I go again.


----------



## Blue12

That's interesting mels. Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Just wondering how everyone is doing :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

I have an appt at 4pm Est so hoping all is well!! 

I did have the us tech at work scan me in Tuesday and there was no funneling she saw so hopefully that's the case today. The office does transvaginal. Will update :)


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Sandy: Just cooking the baby here. I think I've got my gestational diabetes under control, but the OB wants to induce me early anyway. So, it's looking like Jan 20th or so, though that could change at my growth scan next week. I can't wait to hold baby! I'm starting to get sore hips, swollen ankles/feet, exhaustion, and waking up a lot, but nothing unmanageable.

How are you?

Mo: That sounds promising. Good luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I have an appt at 4pm Est so hoping all is well!!
> 
> I did have the us tech at work scan me in Tuesday and there was no funneling she saw so hopefully that's the case today. The office does transvaginal. Will update :)

Ya as you probably know transvaginal is the best for detecting the funneling :) It's great though that you didnt see any on the abdominal scan thats usually a good thing :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FirstTry said:


> Hi Sandy: Just cooking the baby here. I think I've got my gestational diabetes under control, but the OB wants to induce me early anyway. So, it's looking like Jan 20th or so, though that could change at my growth scan next week. I can't wait to hold baby! I'm starting to get sore hips, swollen ankles/feet, exhaustion, and waking up a lot, but nothing unmanageable.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Mo: That sounds promising. Good luck!

How exciting almost 35W!! Wow where did the time go :) I cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Mells54

Mo, good luck!

First, soon you little one will be here!


----------



## MoBaby

Funneling is gone for now!! Yay!! Go back next week for another check :) I'm so happy! I was so freaked out all week. Baby is frank breech which really doesn't matter with the c-section but it's funny to see baby with feet over head!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Funneling is gone for now!! Yay!! Go back next week for another check :) I'm so happy! I was so freaked out all week. Baby is frank breech which really doesn't matter with the c-section but it's funny to see baby with feet over head!

Oh that's absolutely fabulous! Congrats :)


----------



## L4hope

Great news Mo! Kinda nice you don't have to worry about what position she's in. Lo can move any which way she wants! Hope things stay good for you!


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, Great news there is no funneling :wohoo: 

First, not long for you now can't wait to see photo's etc :happydance:

L4, Have you got any photo's of little Trevor??? He must be getting big now :hugs:

Brandy, Hope your doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

So frustrating lost my post! Grrr!!!

Hi Sandy! Yes my little man is all of a sudden getting so big! Actually I have just been saying I want him to slow down. With being premie at first we wanted him to grow grow grow. But now he's just about out of his newborn clothes and it makes me a little sad! Don't get me wrong, I'm glad he's growing and doing well. But again infertility colors every step along the way. Knowing I might never have another child, and I'm eternally grateful for my precious little miracle, I just want to enjoy each step along the way a little longer! I don't have Xmas pics uploaded yet but will share when I do. Here is a recent one and his three month pic.


----------



## Blue12

He's sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

L4, he is gorgeous, so cute!!!! xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

L4 he is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy83 said:


> L4, he is gorgeous, so cute!!!! xx

January 11th is just around the corner now :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Such a cutie, L4!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Such a cutie, L4!!!!

I still cant believe your in the 3rd tri!! LOL


----------



## FirstTry

Great news, Mo!

L4: he's awesome!


----------



## L4hope

Thank you girls! He's my whole world, just love him to pieces! Soon you will all be sharing pics of your Los.

Sandy it won't be long now till your next cycle. Hoping you will be sharing bump pics and sono pics!!


----------



## MoBaby

I went and registered at one place today. Babies R Us. I still want to register at target also. I am exhausted!! I did so much today it seems like. And I don't think I covered everything yet. I havent picked out car seats or strollers etc because we are getting them from someone we know who works for britax. Got to get on that. Plus I just found out last week there are 3 baby showers in the works so working on guest list. And I have to finish wrapping gifts and go shopping tonight for a few more things after being out all day. A little break then off I go!

L4 your little one is adorable! thanks for the pics :)


----------



## Blue12

So many showers mobaby. How exciting.


----------



## L4hope

Mo you'll be showered out by the last one! Ha! It's overwhelming registering for a little one. So many decisions to make on things. We used babiesrus and target too. I felt the covered our needs quite well.


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Mo you'll be showered out by the last one! Ha! It's overwhelming registering for a little one. So many decisions to make on things. We used babiesrus and target too. I felt the covered our needs quite well.

Wow, Mo, you'll have so much stuff by the end of that! We registered at Amazon too because you can register for anything.

Oh yeah, and take it easy. Rest when your body tells you to.

AFM, I'm officially all belly and boobs! Hopefully, this means breastfeeding will come without too much difficulty, but I keep hearing how tough it is.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I know...it won't be long now ekk!

Mo, we registered at target and amazon. They have a great selection of things.

AFM, just hanging in there. Aches and pains but nothing I can't handle. It's amazing how are bodies change so much during pregnancy.


----------



## Em260

L4 - he is the cutest!! Thanks for sharing :)

Mo - great news about the funneling!! What a relief! We registered at Buy Buy Baby and Amazon and I really liked the Amazon one since you can add stuff from any store. 

AFM - I have a non stress test and ultrasound on Monday and will have them weekly now until I deliver. So excited to get another peek at my little girl :)


----------



## MoBaby

buy buy baby is too far for most everyone I know so I didnt go there... I did go there to look at cribs and I didnt like anything and walked out with some lotion. I didnt realize with amazon you could add from anywhere! I started a small one on there but havent really looked into it much because of all the other online shopping I have been doing recently. 

Getting so close em! I love weekly ultrasounds and seeing my LO.. It does get difficult with my work schedule but they have been good so far. 

mells I agree with you on the body changing! everything looks so different with only a little weight gain.. everything shifts around. Hope the aches and pains go away for you or at least stay tolerable!


----------



## Blue12

I've been pretty uncomfortable too. Especially taking care of a toddler.


----------



## MoBaby

sorry blue :( i bet it is very hard with twins on board and a toddler running around!


----------



## Blue12

I feel very lucky and very excited but yes very hard to move around lol lol lol


----------



## L4hope

First, I was very nervous about Breastfeeding too. But having a good lactation consultant made such a difference. So hopefully you have a good one or nurses that can help you get going. I think that's the biggest thing, having someone to help guide you and encourage you. But also the perseverance to push through the first two to three weeks. There were times I thought I wasn't going to make it but after about a month I got the swing of things and didn't feel so overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## Blue12

I agree with l4 about the breastfeeding. Next to lack f sleep it is the hardest thing or maybe the most surprising thing. I feel like it seems so "natural" but it is hard work at first and so frequent and exhausting lol. But it's something I look forward to doing again.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went in for my 26W U/S... Cerclage is holding well first of all thank god! No funneling and its at around 3 so thats fantastic news! :happydance:

The babies are 2.1lbs and 2.0lbs both are 14" long...... There is a reason I feel like I am over stuffed in there thats alot of babies :) I have only gained 9lbs so far but the doctor said that is fine because they are in the 58th percentile so totally normal size.

I got pics but they are all crappy because they are so smashed up together in there you cant decipher much of anything lol.

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, that's great news! My two are in the 68 and 69 percentile so I know what you mean. I've gained more than you, about 23 lbs, but it is definitely all belly. Only 6 more weeks to my goal of making it to 35 weeks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, that's great news! My two are in the 68 and 69 percentile so I know what you mean. I've gained more than you, about 23 lbs, but it is definitely all belly. Only 6 more weeks to my goal of making it to 35 weeks!

Its weird.. I feel big every part of me lol.. My thighs look bigger, butt looks wider, face is chubbier so I thought I was gaining. I am just happy they are doing well though ;) 

Thats so exciting that you only have 6 more weeks to 35W! With the previous issues I had the doctors will be excited if I had made it to 32W which is a little over 5 more weeks.. omg. But since everything has been looking good at my appts I am holding out hope for 35W so we shall see.

The thought of 6 weeks from now scares me :shrug:


----------



## Blue12

Yep 5 weeks terrifies me too lol


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ugh... I've been having a horrible time getting a saline sonogram scheduled with my local dr. After more than 3 months, I finally went to a hospital last week to do the test. The Dr spent a lot of time trying to do it with one method, but there was an issue and he didn't know how to do the other method. :( So I just have to pay for the ultrasound and get nothing out of it. The Dr office called me on Friday saying they would be calling me today to schedule the test. I called them at 11 am and they said they have to order some equipment and have no idea when they can do the test. I tried to schedule it at Walter Reed. They are out of the office until Thurs, so I left a message. Then I called and got a new patient appt at another local ob/gyn office for next week. At this point I am very concerned about getting into the Mar/April cycle. I will have already waited a year from our ectopic. I can't imagine waiting anymore. I am feeling so sad and frustrated.


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus so sorry you have this uncertainty around your next cycle I'm hoping things will work out for you. Keep us updated with how you get on next week. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus that is very frustrating! Is your local dr the RE? I dont understand why they are having a hard time scheduling it? At mine you just go in and have it done and it takes no more than the time a regular ultrasound would. What kind of equipment? Maybe a different catheter or something. Have there been issues previously with difficult transfers? I am sorry you have to deal with all this mess!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Lotus that is very frustrating! Is your local dr the RE? I dont understand why they are having a hard time scheduling it? At mine you just go in and have it done and it takes no more than the time a regular ultrasound would. What kind of equipment? Maybe a different catheter or something. Have there been issues previously with difficult transfers? I am sorry you have to deal with all this mess!

I was wondering the same thing... It's standard equipment that most specialists would have so thats frustrating :( 

I am sorry Lotus hang in there!

They did do mine though only 2 weeks before I started into my cycle so I would think they still had time to get it done if you're cycling march/april.


----------



## MoBaby

I have done 5 (I know sounds silly but I had to have one with almost every cycle and after the MCs!)..usually I would go in for an ultrasound check on CD 3 and they would schedule the following Monday (or sometime between CD 7-10) if everything on the regular US looked good to go.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy and Blue, I didn't realize that you were so close to each other. So exciting! 

Lotus, your cycle is being done by a military doc right? Is that why you have to have the test done elsewhere? I'm sorry you are so frustrated. I hope everything works out, but like the others said my test was done just a couple weeks prior to transfer.


----------



## Mells54

Blue12 said:


> I feel very lucky and very excited but yes very hard to move around lol lol lol

Blue, sorry if I missed it, but do you know what you are having? Or are you team yellow?


----------



## Blue12

I am double pink!!!! Like both of you ladies. Had another ultrasound today and everything is good. And passed the gd test. 

Actually my ticker is a few days behind where my dr has me. Today she has me at 27w2d. 

Right now I am so sick with a horrible cold - my dd has pneumonia and it terrifies me for these babies coming and how much work they will be. I know I will have a better outlook when I feel better. Right now I feel like I could curl up and die. Ugh


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: that sounds horribly frustrating, but I think you should have time to get it done correctly. The waiting is so difficult and this kind of nonsense makes it even worse. I'm very hopeful for you this next cycle!


----------



## Mells54

Blue12 said:


> I am double pink!!!! Like both of you ladies. Had another ultrasound today and everything is good. And passed the gd test.
> 
> Actually my ticker is a few days behind where my dr has me. Today she has me at 27w2d.
> 
> Right now I am so sick with a horrible cold - my dd has pneumonia and it terrifies me for these babies coming and how much work they will be. I know I will have a better outlook when I feel better. Right now I feel like I could curl up and die. Ugh

Oh yeah on double pink!!! Hope you are feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody! 

Lotus I am so frustrated for you!! All these little details end up being so stressful and I remember it feeling like the doctors etc. JUST DON'T GET IT! When everything hedges on time, it's soooo important that all the details fall into place correctly. I'm praying that it all gets straightened out, and that this will be it for you!!!! 

Blue...hope you feel better soon!! I'm nervous about adding two more to our already exhausting life w/ a 4-year old, but we're gonna be just fine!!! 

Hope everybody is great. I think my energy may be trickling back, so hopefully I'll be able to do more than just read up on y'all...hate not pitching in, but I have been sooooooooo darn tired!!! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

My local Dr is not an RE. She is just an ob/gyn, so she had me go to a local hospital for the test. I have to get the results for this before I can even be considered for the cycle at Walter Reed (the military program). So, if I were using a private clinic it wouldn't be an issue, but the cycle could fill up before I can get in due to all of the roadblocks I keep hitting. :( I've definitely seen that regular ob/gyn docs do not understand the complications and subtleties of IVF patients. I may make an appt with an RE just in case these others don't come through soon because at least they know what I am talking about.


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, I'm praying it all works out in the end. Just keep your eye on the prize. Hoping for a smother ride in 2014!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I hope everyone has a happy and safe New Year!! Thank you for all the support in 2013 :) I would have never made it without my assisted conception friends through this whole process.


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> My local Dr is not an RE. She is just an ob/gyn, so she had me go to a local hospital for the test. I have to get the results for this before I can even be considered for the cycle at Walter Reed (the military program). So, if I were using a private clinic it wouldn't be an issue, but the cycle could fill up before I can get in due to all of the roadblocks I keep hitting. :( I've definitely seen that regular ob/gyn docs do not understand the complications and subtleties of IVF patients. I may make an appt with an RE just in case these others don't come through soon because at least they know what I am talking about.

Maybe you should keep in touch with Walter Reed to let them know about the difficulty you're encountering. Hopefully, they'll hold your spot.


----------



## Em260

Lotus - sorry you are dealing with this it's super frustrating :hugs: I think it's a good idea to both contact an outside RE just in case and also talk to Walter Reed and let them know what is going on. Hopefully they can hold your spot or assist you in getting this done. An outside RE should have no problem fitting you in for this test. mine took less than 15 min and like the others mentioned no special equipment other than the ultrasound they use for all monitoring.


----------



## Mells54

First, Em, any inclination that your little ones will make an appearance anytime soon? You both have some time, and praying for successful, uneventful deliveries for you both!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> First, Em, any inclination that your little ones will make an appearance anytime soon? You both have some time, and praying for successful, uneventful deliveries for you both!

Nope. I still haven't had any contractions that I know of, and that includes Braxton-Hicks. Baby is still moving a lot, which is good, because I worry.

I think they are planning to induce me in week 39, if he's not here yet. Since I'm at 36w5d, we will be scheduling that soon. We are getting very excited :happydance:

How about you, Mells. How are you feeling?


----------



## ~Brandy~

First and Em are going to be the next to deliver I cant wait!! I love the newborn pictures :)


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> First, Em, any inclination that your little ones will make an appearance anytime soon? You both have some time, and praying for successful, uneventful deliveries for you both!

Hi, Mells. Thank you! I'm having contractions every day but my OB said it's not an indication that I'll go into labor before my due date. She said it's just the uterus practicing for the big day :). I will be induced on my due date Feb 4th if I don't go into labor before then. I can't believe I'm 35 weeks already. Time is flying! Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Mells54

Yeah! So exciting that you both are getting so close. I'm doing well...getting cramping now and again, but think it's mainly associated with how much or little I drink that day. I'm hanging on to hope that I make it to 35 weeks.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells that reminds... actually anyone having girls.. I went to sears and they had party dresses clearanced in the infant section for 8.40 after in store discounts! I bought these 2 in size 6m and the other one in 9m :) Make good picture dresses too.

https://www.sears.com/youngland-inf...VA69968412P?prdNo=12&blockNo=12&blockType=G12

https://www.sears.com/american-prin...VA57137212P?prdNo=33&blockNo=33&blockType=G33


They have little bloomers under them they are adorable!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Those dresses sound so cute, Brandy! I was able to schedule the saline sonogram at Walter Reed. It's a pain because I have to drive far, but it's ok. I'm just happy to still have a chance. They will not add me to the list of patients in this cycle until I am medically cleared (all test results in), but they said I might make it. I forgot to get my day 3 tests, so thankfully I already had an appt with a new Dr next Wed, and the timing should work out to do day 3 blood tests a few days later! 

I'm glad to hear all you pregnant ladies are doing well and some are reaching the end! It's so exciting!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay! Lotus looks like everything is starting to fall into place for you :happydance: 

Brandy gorgeous dresses look forward to seeing the girls in those when they eventually arrive 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Sandy!!! How are you?? It's nice to hear from you!! Anything happening cycle-wise??


----------



## Sandy83

I start injections on Saturday for round 4. How you doing how far along are you? Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies that's starting a new cycle or going through right now just wanted to wish you all the luck. I know it's going to be positive this time it has to be :).


----------



## Turkey16

Sandy83 said:


> I start injections on Saturday for round 4. How you doing how far along are you? Xx

That's great news Sandy!!! Any change in protocol at all? Are you still doing the accupuncture? I'm 20 weeks today! Feeling good, but starting to get overwhelmed about what's to come and how we're going to handle everything. 
Please update with every step you take...this has GOT to be your turn!!!!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - yay for getting started!! I'm excited to cheer you on all the way to your BFP!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh my EM 36W for you tomorrow :) How exciting!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

It's great to know I've still got your support. Fx'd I'll be joining you all very soon. 

Turkey, No change in protocol as always respond well and always get embryo's to day 5 blastocyst and even had hatching blast last time just don't seem to implant.:shrug: Feeling positive this cycle and loving acupuncture been going once a week for 2 and a half months now and been drinking lots of herbal tea :sick: but fx'd its doing some good. Been good to have a break since sept 2013 for this cycle feel like my body is back to normal or as normal as it can be and with the acupuncture my body is definitely more in touch and sensitive with natural ovulation/AF etc so hoping thats a good sign!!! 

Question for all you ladies, did you exercise during you cycle just I'm trying to get fit again and lose those couple of pounds i put on over the christmas period and just wondering when i should stop or if i should stop during the cycle?

Hope all you ladies are doing well, not long for some of you now!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Ladies :hugs:
> 
> It's great to know I've still got your support. Fx'd I'll be joining you all very soon.
> 
> Turkey, No change in protocol as always respond well and always get embryo's to day 5 blastocyst and even had hatching blast last time just don't seem to implant.:shrug: Feeling positive this cycle and loving acupuncture been going once a week for 2 and a half months now and been drinking lots of herbal tea :sick: but fx'd its doing some good. Been good to have a break since sept 2013 for this cycle feel like my body is back to normal or as normal as it can be and with the acupuncture my body is definitely more in touch and sensitive with natural ovulation/AF etc so hoping thats a good sign!!!
> 
> Question for all you ladies, did you exercise during you cycle just I'm trying to get fit again and lose those couple of pounds i put on over the christmas period and just wondering when i should stop or if i should stop during the cycle?
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well, not long for some of you now!!!! :happydance: xx

I had stopped exercising shortly before my IVF began at the request of the doctors... I think that was because my exercise was a run. They were concerned with my activity level and stimulation medications... I suppose the jostling of my ovaries could of impacted my success I dont really know.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Brandy, you read so many things on the internet that you don't know what to do for the best!!! xx


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me popping on to say hello! Hi Brandy - we met on another thread! Twin girls - congratulations!!! You must be really excited :)

I'm having my first FET on Thursday 16th. Had a scan today and my lining was 7.1mm - they say it has to be at least 7mm so it's just thick enough! I've to continue with 8mg of Progynova (estrogen) per day - up until 12 wks if I get a positive result, and on Saturday I've to start progesterone pessaries too...

I haven't read all of this thread (obviously!) so don't know if anyone's at the same stage as me, but would be nice to hear what you ladies are doing to prepare for your upcoming transfers etc.

xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I worked out/exercised until I started to bloated and my varies started feeling big. I was a runner, but then switched to lower impact things like walking and cardio with weights. If it felt uncomfortable, I stopped. Just use your best judgement I say.

Welcome Jack!


----------



## Em260

Brandy - thanks! Definitely getting close!

Sandy - my RE said to stop exercising other than light walking when I started stims. The ovaries get enlarged and can twist on their own blood supply if you do anything high impact like running or even the elliptical. 

Jack - welcome! Best of luck to you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me popping on to say hello! Hi Brandy - we met on another thread! Twin girls - congratulations!!! You must be really excited :)
> 
> I'm having my first FET on Thursday 16th. Had a scan today and my lining was 7.1mm - they say it has to be at least 7mm so it's just thick enough! I've to continue with 8mg of Progynova (estrogen) per day - up until 12 wks if I get a positive result, and on Saturday I've to start progesterone pessaries too...
> 
> I haven't read all of this thread (obviously!) so don't know if anyone's at the same stage as me, but would be nice to hear what you ladies are doing to prepare for your upcoming transfers etc.
> 
> xx

Hey Jack!! Welcome :) We have people at all stages in the cycle right now so you're welcome anytime to pop in. I think as of right now you're going to be first up with the transfer though now.. The 16th is very soon how exciting! :flower:


----------



## FirstTry

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me popping on to say hello! Hi Brandy - we met on another thread! Twin girls - congratulations!!! You must be really excited :)
> 
> I'm having my first FET on Thursday 16th. Had a scan today and my lining was 7.1mm - they say it has to be at least 7mm so it's just thick enough! I've to continue with 8mg of Progynova (estrogen) per day - up until 12 wks if I get a positive result, and on Saturday I've to start progesterone pessaries too...
> 
> I haven't read all of this thread (obviously!) so don't know if anyone's at the same stage as me, but would be nice to hear what you ladies are doing to prepare for your upcoming transfers etc.
> 
> xx

Hi Jack :wave: Welcome!

I tried using a heating pad on my uterus when trying to get my lining to thicken. I think it was for about 20 minutes per day.

Good luck!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, I've lurked around for the past year or so and just wanted some advice. I am currently going through FET and seem to have got a head cold- is their anything I can take to relieve the congestion that won't impact on my chances of FET working? 

Also, love all the twin bumps!! xx


----------



## jack79

I will try a heat pad FirstTry - thanks! I haven't heard of that one before! :)


----------



## jack79

BabyDancing I would try steaming ur face that should help. And lots of rest x


----------



## BabyDancing13

jack79 said:


> BabyDancing I would try steaming ur face that should help. And lots of rest x

Thank you :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey ladies, I've lurked around for the past year or so and just wanted some advice. I am currently going through FET and seem to have got a head cold- is their anything I can take to relieve the congestion that won't impact on my chances of FET working?
> 
> Also, love all the twin bumps!! xx

It looks like you're not transferring till Feb is that right? If thats the case I would take whatever cold meds you would normally take.

Thats just me though someone else might have more input. FX for you!


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I've lurked around for the past year or so and just wanted some advice. I am currently going through FET and seem to have got a head cold- is their anything I can take to relieve the congestion that won't impact on my chances of FET working?
> 
> Also, love all the twin bumps!! xx
> 
> It looks like you're not transferring till Feb is that right? If thats the case I would take whatever cold meds you would normally take.
> 
> Thats just me though someone else might have more input. FX for you!Click to expand...


Hey Brandy, 

Yep that's right- very excited to be (hopefully) transferring two blasto's if they survive the thaw okay. I love seeing your status updates with the twins- you must be getting rather excited!! :happydance:

Hubby has been and got me an olbas oil stick tonight which seems to be easing the bunged up feeling. I also had some paracetamol to just make sure my temp stays down. I have to say I am struggling more with this FET cycle than I did with the fresh. It just seems to be dragging and I get so consumed in the whole thing- emotionally. xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I've lurked around for the past year or so and just wanted some advice. I am currently going through FET and seem to have got a head cold- is their anything I can take to relieve the congestion that won't impact on my chances of FET working?
> 
> Also, love all the twin bumps!! xx
> 
> It looks like you're not transferring till Feb is that right? If thats the case I would take whatever cold meds you would normally take.
> 
> Thats just me though someone else might have more input. FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Brandy,
> 
> Yep that's right- very excited to be (hopefully) transferring two blasto's if they survive the thaw okay. I love seeing your status updates with the twins- you must be getting rather excited!! :happydance:
> 
> Hubby has been and got me an olbas oil stick tonight which seems to be easing the bunged up feeling. I also had some paracetamol to just make sure my temp stays down. I have to say I am struggling more with this FET cycle than I did with the fresh. It just seems to be dragging and I get so consumed in the whole thing- emotionally. xxClick to expand...

I havent done an FET yet.. We have eggs remaining so possibly in the future. I thought there was alot less to the FETs though? But then again if there is less steps to it that could make it drag for me because I have to constantly be marking things off the list to keep me going forward.

I am anal about organization and probably border on the OCD side of it... so when I was TTC'ing I had to have itemized lists of things I had to do and on what days and they had to be double checked and triple checked and THEN crossed off. I even had it posted on my husbands mirror in the bathroom and he had to do it as well. :blush:



Now it's that obsession but with the appts and baby prepping.

The whole TTC thing is consuming and overly ridiculous. I had no idea when we decided to try to have 'just one more' 4 years ago that my entire world would have revolved around it or I would be telling thousands of people online my business all the time!

FX for you I am sure you will have a great outcome! Make sure to keep us in the loop I love to hear.



Edited to add: You could also try Mucinex that will help to thin the mucus in your sinuses.. It will increase your cervical mucus too just fyi.. But with FET that shouldnt interfere at all.

I also use a neti pot sometimes to clear it out.


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I've lurked around for the past year or so and just wanted some advice. I am currently going through FET and seem to have got a head cold- is their anything I can take to relieve the congestion that won't impact on my chances of FET working?
> 
> Also, love all the twin bumps!! xx
> 
> It looks like you're not transferring till Feb is that right? If thats the case I would take whatever cold meds you would normally take.
> 
> Thats just me though someone else might have more input. FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Brandy,
> 
> Yep that's right- very excited to be (hopefully) transferring two blasto's if they survive the thaw okay. I love seeing your status updates with the twins- you must be getting rather excited!! :happydance:
> 
> Hubby has been and got me an olbas oil stick tonight which seems to be easing the bunged up feeling. I also had some paracetamol to just make sure my temp stays down. I have to say I am struggling more with this FET cycle than I did with the fresh. It just seems to be dragging and I get so consumed in the whole thing- emotionally. xxClick to expand...
> 
> I havent done an FET yet.. We have eggs remaining so possibly in the future. I thought there was alot less to the FETs though? But then again if there is less steps to it that could make it drag for me because I have to constantly be marking things off the list to keep me going forward.
> 
> I am anal about organization and probably border on the OCD side of it... so when I was TTC'ing I had to have itemized lists of things I had to do and on what days and they had to be double checked and triple checked and THEN crossed off. I even had it posted on my husbands mirror in the bathroom and he had to do it as well. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's that obsession but with the appts and baby prepping.
> 
> The whole TTC thing is consuming and overly ridiculous. I had no idea when we decided to try to have 'just one more' 4 years ago that my entire world would have revolved around it or I would be telling thousands of people online my business all the time!
> 
> FX for you I am sure you will have a great outcome! Make sure to keep us in the loop I love to hear.Click to expand...

Sounds just like me- I have to cross things off my calendar daily to feel like i'm moving forward. I think because I was only on Norethisterone a week last time and nearly a month this time, it just feels much longer. I think when I start the buserelin and go for the scan on 20th that I will feel like it's speeding up a bit. 

I am also a bit anxious about the PIO shots this time- this is where i'm glad I have some extra padding to my ass!! :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I've lurked around for the past year or so and just wanted some advice. I am currently going through FET and seem to have got a head cold- is their anything I can take to relieve the congestion that won't impact on my chances of FET working?
> 
> Also, love all the twin bumps!! xx
> 
> It looks like you're not transferring till Feb is that right? If thats the case I would take whatever cold meds you would normally take.
> 
> Thats just me though someone else might have more input. FX for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Brandy,
> 
> Yep that's right- very excited to be (hopefully) transferring two blasto's if they survive the thaw okay. I love seeing your status updates with the twins- you must be getting rather excited!! :happydance:
> 
> Hubby has been and got me an olbas oil stick tonight which seems to be easing the bunged up feeling. I also had some paracetamol to just make sure my temp stays down. I have to say I am struggling more with this FET cycle than I did with the fresh. It just seems to be dragging and I get so consumed in the whole thing- emotionally. xxClick to expand...
> 
> I havent done an FET yet.. We have eggs remaining so possibly in the future. I thought there was alot less to the FETs though? But then again if there is less steps to it that could make it drag for me because I have to constantly be marking things off the list to keep me going forward.
> 
> I am anal about organization and probably border on the OCD side of it... so when I was TTC'ing I had to have itemized lists of things I had to do and on what days and they had to be double checked and triple checked and THEN crossed off. I even had it posted on my husbands mirror in the bathroom and he had to do it as well. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's that obsession but with the appts and baby prepping.
> 
> The whole TTC thing is consuming and overly ridiculous. I had no idea when we decided to try to have 'just one more' 4 years ago that my entire world would have revolved around it or I would be telling thousands of people online my business all the time!
> 
> FX for you I am sure you will have a great outcome! Make sure to keep us in the loop I love to hear.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds just like me- I have to cross things off my calendar daily to feel like i'm moving forward. I think because I was only on Norethisterone a week last time and nearly a month this time, it just feels much longer. I think when I start the buserelin and go for the scan on 20th that I will feel like it's speeding up a bit.
> 
> I am also a bit anxious about the PIO shots this time- this is where i'm glad I have some extra padding to my ass!! :haha:Click to expand...

haha they arent so bad :) I am still on PIO! My doctor thinks I am nuts but I had issues with my cervix and he gave me the option of using vaginally or injections and I chose the injections. I am so used to them that I dont even think about it anymore. I also didnt have the side effects others did... like the bumps, lumps, stinging, soreness etc.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy my fet was simple. I had af, I pee'd on ovulation tests 3 x daily starting at cd 10, when positive I went in for bloodwork and ultrasound, 6 days after pos opk embryos transferred back to me and I started vaginally progesterone. I did hcg shot day of ovulation, 3 days and 6 days later for progesterone production. That was it. And my re only kept me on the vaginal progesterone b/c of my previous mc... He said it wasn't necessary b/c I ovulated on my own. I'm still on oral progesterone for pre term labor reasons. It was easy and if I ever do a full ivf cycle again I'll freeze the embryos and transfer in a natural cycle.

I agree about the pio shots. Not a huge deal for me when I used them. No real pain except first couple of shots but then no biggie.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy my fet was simple. I had af, I pee'd on ovulation tests 3 x daily starting at cd 10, when positive I went in for bloodwork and ultrasound, 6 days after pos opk embryos transferred back to me and I started vaginally progesterone. I did hcg shot day of ovulation, 3 days and 6 days later for progesterone production. That was it. And my re only kept me on the vaginal progesterone b/c of my previous mc... He said it wasn't necessary b/c I ovulated on my own. I'm still on oral progesterone for pre term labor reasons. It was easy and if I ever do a full ivf cycle again I'll freeze the embryos and transfer in a natural cycle.
> 
> I agree about the pio shots. Not a huge deal for me when I used them. No real pain except first couple of shots but then no biggie.

Sounds crazy ez compared to the looooong protocol that I did for the fresh cycle. I was so happy to get it on the first try because I couldnt believe how much work it seemed ;) Thanks for the break down.


----------



## FirstTry

Baby: congrats on your upcoming FET! I think FET is much easier than a fresh cycle. Plus, some believe success is more likely. You won't have all the after affects of hyperstimulating your ovaries, so recovery is easier. And that might help with implantation.

PIO isn't bad once you get the hang of it. I would rub the spot after the shot or use a heating pad at first, by then I got used to it. And I think I only had to do it until about 8 weeks.

Anyway, good luck!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy: I did 2 cycles with the long protocol which lasted about 6 weeks plus.... I think one cycle I was on BCP for 6-7 weeks then started stims! Sooooo long!!! My fav protocol was my last IVF with the short protocol; I think it lasted about 4-5 weeks and was super simple but the natural FET was sooo easy and quick.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Brandy: I did 2 cycles with the long protocol which lasted about 6 weeks plus.... I think one cycle I was on BCP for 6-7 weeks then started stims! Sooooo long!!! My fav protocol was my last IVF with the short protocol; I think it lasted about 4-5 weeks and was super simple but the natural FET was sooo easy and quick.

Oh man that was the worst..... The BCP I was on for what seemed like forever.


----------



## Blue12

I accidentally unsubscribed to this thread - so much to catch up on.


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies were any of you advised to lie down for a bit after using cyclogest pessaries? I wasnt but have heard that others were...I started on the pessaries yesterday and Im not sure they are staying up 'there' long enough to be absorbed!! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies were any of you advised to lie down for a bit after using cyclogest pessaries? I wasnt but have heard that others were...I started on the pessaries yesterday and Im not sure they are staying up 'there' long enough to be absorbed!! X

I wasnt told to. How many times per day do you have to insert them?


----------



## jack79

Twice a day 12 hrs apart...400 mg each pessary i think x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hmm I dunno Jack. I guess you could put one of the doses in right at bedtime so it has time to sit near the cervix?


----------



## Blue12

I was told to lie down for at least 30 mins but very often I didn't.


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies! I had my cervix check yesterday and still well above 4 cm in length. Looks like I'm hanging in there another couple of weeks yet! I'm getting very excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi ladies! I had my cervix check yesterday and still well above 4 cm in length. Looks like I'm hanging in there another couple of weeks yet! I'm getting very excited and nervous at the same time.

Thats FAB!! Congrats Mells :) 31W you're getting there!! I cant wait.. Once you go I am about 2w behind I am so jealous.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells that's awesome!! I was very nervous too I think it's very normal. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Awesome mells!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Mells!


----------



## Turkey16

Wow Mells!!! That is so exciting!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Great news Mells! Cook those little ones as long as you can!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Mells :happydance:

Just wanted to do a quick update as feeling really down at the moment. Started injections on saturday but really not sure if it was the best thing to do as on Friday DH got called in to see his consultant at the hospital as he has been in really bad pain with his back and the scans have showed that they think the Lymphoma has return and is showing around his spine. He is having a biopsy this week to confirm what the scans have shown but this will mean more chemotherapy and radiotherapy if the results are positive :cry: Absolutely gutted he was doing so well nearly 3 years clear :cry: Life is just so unfair!!!! 

Do you Ladies think I'm doing the right thing by continuing with the cycle?????? Sorry for the rant 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Great news Mells :happydance:
> 
> Just wanted to do a quick update as feeling really down at the moment. Started injections on saturday but really not sure if it was the best thing to do as on Friday DH got called in to see his consultant at the hospital as he has been in really bad pain with his back and the scans have showed that they think the Lymphoma has return and is showing around his spine. He is having a biopsy this week to confirm what the scans have shown but this will mean more chemotherapy and radiotherapy if the results are positive :cry: Absolutely gutted he was doing so well nearly 3 years clear :cry: Life is just so unfair!!!!
> 
> Do you Ladies think I'm doing the right thing by continuing with the cycle?????? Sorry for the rant
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx

Sandy- I'm so sorry DH is out of remission... my best friends husband just recovered from treatments of stage IV non hodgkins at 32 years old... her and I spoke about what she would do in terms of fertility and she said that regardless of what goes on, it's their dream as a couple to have a baby.. so if that baby gets to spend a lifetime with their dad or one day, he's the one she wants as a father to her kids... I say continue the cycle and stay positive for DH... he will have a lot to look forward to and get better for if you have a successful cycle.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks BabyD :hugs: Dh's lymphoma was also stage IV non hodgkins last time hoping its the same as he made a miraculous recovery last time. 

Can't believe how close you are, Look forward to seeing lots of pics :happydance: xx


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks BabyD :hugs: Dh's lymphoma was also stage IV non hodgkins last time hoping its the same as he made a miraculous recovery last time.
> 
> Can't believe how close you are, Look forward to seeing lots of pics :happydance: xx

He will do fantastic and make a complete recovery again! I can't believe how close i am either! I hope I make it to my c section date... Feb 1st! It's been quite a roller coaster but worth it! Keep going!! When you feel a foot in your ribs you'll be smiling and know it was all worth it!


----------



## Sandy83

Sounds amazing BabyD Make sure you keep me updated of when the little one arrives. Sorry can't remeber did you find out what you are having? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy :( soo sorry! I hope the pain isn't from lymphoma...
Idk what is right to do.. I wish I had better advice for you :( I'm sorry you have to deal with this right now.


----------



## BabyD225

Sandy83 said:


> Sounds amazing BabyD Make sure you keep me updated of when the little one arrives. Sorry can't remeber did you find out what you are having? xx

It's a boy :) We're naming him Hudson Mattingly.. Hudson is very 'new york' and we fell in love with the name.. and my husband is a die-hard Yankees fan.. and his favorite player was Don Mattingly.. so he begged me for the middle name.. I caved in.. :)


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mo, I started the injections so at least i have the option to go ahead with it as think i would regret it if i had to wait longer. At least by the time i start stimms I'll have more information about DH's condition and make a full decision then. 

BabyD, Thats a gorgeous name and think it's great that you came to a joint decision. xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- so sorry to hear that. Will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - my heart goes out to you and your DH :hugs: Praying that it's not a recurrence. I think you're doing the right thing by continuing the cycle I would do the same thing if it was me.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Em & Sweetness your support and thoughts are appreciated xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I'm sorry that you even have to make such a difficult decision. Life certainly is full of curve balls. I agree that I would probably continue my cycle, as it gives you something to look forward to together.

BabyD, as a NYer I love that name...although we are Mets fans!


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I am so sorry to hear abou your DH. I hope that it turns out to be something easily manageable.

We had a scare last year about my DH and an aggressive form of cancer. Luckily, he didnt have it. But we did have the talk about whether to go through with IVF. He said that even if he had a short time to live, he would want as much time to be a father as possible, and to get to know his child. So, we would've gone forward either way.

Good luck :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Praying for your dh and you to get good news sandy. I would go ahead with the cycle too. Xxxx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy I'm so sorry you and dh are going through this. I really hope it's something else and you get good news soon. I think it's great that you are going forward with your cycle as it keeps things positive and gives you both hope for your future. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ladies your kind words and support is much appreciated :hugs: xx


----------



## Turkey16

So sorry to hear this Sandy...like some of the other girls said, I'd probably go ahead with the cycle. Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> Sandy, I'm sorry that you even have to make such a difficult decision. Life certainly is full of curve balls. I agree that I would probably continue my cycle, as it gives you something to look forward to together.
> 
> BabyD, as a NYer I love that name...although we are Mets fans!

HAHA thanks Mells!!! I'm sorry you're Mets fans!... although the Yanks team seems to be falling apart! I'm happy you can appreciate the name sentiment though.. You know New Yorkers and our pride :)


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

I'm quite new to this thread so don't know if anyone's at the same stage as me...just had a day 6 blast transferred today - a FET. All went well although just b4 I went into the theatre, the embryologist decided to burst my positivity bubble by telling me to stay grounded and remember that day 6 blasts don't normally do as well as day 5s. Hard to have PMA when they are so blunt! Trying not to think too much about it.

So the 2ww begins....

Sandy was really sorry to read your post and hear what ur going through. Sending u kind thoughts xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm quite new to this thread so don't know if anyone's at the same stage as me...just had a day 6 blast transferred today - a FET. All went well although just b4 I went into the theatre, the embryologist decided to burst my positivity bubble by telling me to stay grounded and remember that day 6 blasts don't normally do as well as day 5s. Hard to have PMA when they are so blunt! Trying not to think too much about it.
> 
> So the 2ww begins....
> 
> Sandy was really sorry to read your post and hear what ur going through. Sending u kind thoughts xx

I thought that most if not all of the FET's were 6 day transfers do the the freeze/thaw process? But like I said I have only done a fresh cycle. We have lots of girls on here that got their BFP from a FET cycle... it actually seems to be more successful than the fresh cycles!

Did you have to use HCG for any reason? Will you be testing early?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey jack! My current pregnancy is a 6 day blast. In fact one was refrozen and thawed again so it's possible that one took. Most frosties / fet are day 6 so idk what your embryologist is talking about. I had bfp from all my fets but the first 2 didn't stay around. Wishing you all the luck!


----------



## jack79

Thanks MoBaby. I had 2 fresh day 5 blastocysts transferred in July which resulted in a chemical pregnancy. The embryologist said that although the day 6 is better quality that either of the day 5s that I was to 'stay grounded' and realise that the one I had transferred today had been slower to develop and therefore not so good?! Not really what i wanted to hear right before going in to have the procedure! Anyhow, I'm sure lots of people are successful with day 6 blastocysts so I'm back to feeling positive again! Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way!

Hi Brandy :) Just been on estrogen and progesterone for this FET cycle. Will probably only test a day or 2 early. My embryo was frozen on day 6 and transferred the same day as it was thawed... xx


----------



## FirstTry

jack79 said:


> Thanks MoBaby. I had 2 fresh day 5 blastocysts transferred in July which resulted in a chemical pregnancy. The embryologist said that although the day 6 is better quality that either of the day 5s that I was to 'stay grounded' and realise that the one I had transferred today had been slower to develop and therefore not so good?! Not really what i wanted to hear right before going in to have the procedure! Anyhow, I'm sure lots of people are successful with day 6 blastocysts so I'm back to feeling positive again! Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way!
> 
> Hi Brandy :) Just been on estrogen and progesterone for this FET cycle. Will probably only test a day or 2 early. My embryo was frozen on day 6 and transferred the same day as it was thawed... xx

Hi Jack :wave: My baby was a 6 day blast as well. My perfect 5 day fresh blast resulted in miscarriage. I really don't think the embryologist should give commentary like that. 

Good luck! Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Jack so any line is a for sure BFP! I can't wait :) When is you OTD?


----------



## MoBaby

Has anyone heard for Alicat? I was just thinking about her. Hope all is well with Ali!


----------



## Em260

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm quite new to this thread so don't know if anyone's at the same stage as me...just had a day 6 blast transferred today - a FET. All went well although just b4 I went into the theatre, the embryologist decided to burst my positivity bubble by telling me to stay grounded and remember that day 6 blasts don't normally do as well as day 5s. Hard to have PMA when they are so blunt! Trying not to think too much about it.
> 
> So the 2ww begins....
> 
> Sandy was really sorry to read your post and hear what ur going through. Sending u kind thoughts xx

Jack - my RE said there is absolutely no difference in success rates with 5day vs 6day embryos. I specifically asked that question because two of my embryos were frozen on day 6. I don't think that embryologist knows what he/she is talking about. Sorry you had to hear that :hugs: Keep up the positive mindset!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Em260 said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm quite new to this thread so don't know if anyone's at the same stage as me...just had a day 6 blast transferred today - a FET. All went well although just b4 I went into the theatre, the embryologist decided to burst my positivity bubble by telling me to stay grounded and remember that day 6 blasts don't normally do as well as day 5s. Hard to have PMA when they are so blunt! Trying not to think too much about it.
> 
> So the 2ww begins....
> 
> Sandy was really sorry to read your post and hear what ur going through. Sending u kind thoughts xx
> 
> Jack - my RE said there is absolutely no difference in success rates with 5day vs 6day embryos. I specifically asked that question because two of my embryos were frozen on day 6. I don't think that embryologist knows what he/she is talking about. Sorry you had to hear that :hugs: Keep up the positive mindset!Click to expand...

Oh my Em!! You're getting so close :)


----------



## Em260

~Brandy~ said:


> Oh my Em!! You're getting so close :)

Definitely close! I have about two weeks left since I'm going in for an induction. It feels like the time is dragging though :shrug:


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Has anyone heard for Alicat? I was just thinking about her. Hope all is well with Ali!

I was just thinking the same thing today. Ali, check in and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## jack79

Thanks for ur kind words ladies.
Have had a sudden onset of emotion tonight and just had a bit of a meltdown! Dont know where it came from as was feeling alright just a few hrs ago! Feel like my hormones are going crazy! Hope I'm back to normal again tomo. Brandy my official OTD is 30th. XX


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck Jack!! Don't let anybody's random comments get you down!!! Stay positive! 

I was wondering about Ali too...

Can't believe all these babies are on the way...seems like yesterday SO many of us were TTC. 

Gotta hang in there still TTC gals...that's one thing I know for sure!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Thanks for ur kind words ladies.
> Have had a sudden onset of emotion tonight and just had a bit of a meltdown! Dont know where it came from as was feeling alright just a few hrs ago! Feel like my hormones are going crazy! Hope I'm back to normal again tomo. Brandy my official OTD is 30th. XX

I am so excited!! I miss hearing everyones BFP's ;) So you have to tell us asap!


----------



## jack79

Fingers crossed brandy! xx


----------



## Mells54

Jack welcome and congrats on being PUPO! I hope the 30th gets here quickly. I'm not a POAS. Addict so I actually waited until the day before my official test date to test. I wanted to be PUPO as long as possible.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ladies! I just got confirmation that I am scheduled for orientation at Walter Reed for next month! Each step has to be done in order and it has been challenging to get to this point with doing all the testing remotely and emailing every question to the one lady who can help. I am so relieved and excited! I'm hoping this means we can do the March cycle. I'll find out in a month!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LotusBlossom said:


> Ladies! I just got confirmation that I am scheduled for orientation at Walter Reed for next month! Each step has to be done in order and it has been challenging to get to this point with doing all the testing remotely and emailing every question to the one lady who can help. I am so relieved and excited! I'm hoping this means we can do the March cycle. I'll find out in a month!

Thats fantastic news Lotus! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Em260

Lotus - yay that's great news!! 

Sandy - how are you and your DH doing? Hope the biopsy went well.


----------



## Blue12

Must feel great that things are all coming together now lotus!!!


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, Lotus! So happy for you!

Jack: fingers crossed!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FirstTry said:


> That's great, Lotus! So happy for you!
> 
> Jack: fingers crossed!

Oh my First! 1 week to go :) Or it could be any day now for you :happydance: I hope we get to see the baby pics


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, that's great news!!!

AFM, had a great check up today. Cervix still long and closed tight. So I spent the afternoon at the spa. So relaxed.


----------



## Turkey16

Hurray Lotus!!! WOOOOOOOT!


----------



## Sandy83

Em260 said:


> Lotus - yay that's great news!!
> 
> Sandy - how are you and your DH doing? Hope the biopsy went well.

Thanks Em for asking :hugs: We are doing ok got the biopsy done on Wednesday should get the results this friday so waiting game once again!!! We were in to see the consultant last friday and DH had a lumbar puncture for them to get some spinal/brain fluid to test and they also gave him a small dose of Chemo while they were in there. Hopefully know more by friday :hugs:

Lotus, great news that you will be cycling very soon :happydance: keep us updated 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Blue12

Will be praying for good results for you on Friday sandy xxxxxx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I'm praying for the best outcome in all of this for you and DH.


----------



## BabyD225

Thinking of you Sandy!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes, Praying!! Thinking of you and DH :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Em for asking :hugs: We are doing ok got the biopsy done on Wednesday should get the results this friday so waiting game once again!!! We were in to see the consultant last friday and DH had a lumbar puncture for them to get some spinal/brain fluid to test and they also gave him a small dose of Chemo while they were in there. Hopefully know more by friday :hugs:
> 
> Lotus, great news that you will be cycling very soon :happydance: keep us updated
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx

Sandy - keeping you both in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Praying for you Sandy!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, Sandy! <3


----------



## jack79

Ladies I wondered if I could get ur thoughts on stress at work! Im a teacher and altho I had Thurs off for my FET and Fri too, I went back to work yesterday. Yesterday turned out to be quite an easy, chilled out day but today the kids were playing up - just being really silly/ noisy/ chatty. As a result I felt my stress levels increase a bit and could feel myself getting a bit 'worked up'! Do u think this sort of low-level stress could affect the end outcome? I'm starting to get a little paranoid! I could feel twinges in my abdomen today when I was teaching which was adding to my worry!


----------



## MoBaby

I think you are fine :) I went back after a couple days and I work in a busy hospital. Good luck!


----------



## jack79

Thanks MoBaby thats what I was hoping to hear! Ive been leaving work earlier than normal so hopefully that will help to reduce my stress levels! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jack I went back to work after a couple days as well and although my job is a desk job the stress level was through the roof during my 2ww at work. You'll be fine but it doesnt hurt to stop and take a few deep breathes :)


----------



## jack79

I remember you went back to work quickly Brandy. I did some deep breathing in the toilets at lunchtime today!! Tomorrow I'm going in to work with a different perspective - the minor issues are simply not worth stressing over. If a child is being silly - so what! As long as its low level and its not bothering anyone I'm not going to rise to it! :)


----------



## FirstTry

jack79 said:


> Ladies I wondered if I could get ur thoughts on stress at work! Im a teacher and altho I had Thurs off for my FET and Fri too, I went back to work yesterday. Yesterday turned out to be quite an easy, chilled out day but today the kids were playing up - just being really silly/ noisy/ chatty. As a result I felt my stress levels increase a bit and could feel myself getting a bit 'worked up'! Do u think this sort of low-level stress could affect the end outcome? I'm starting to get a little paranoid! I could feel twinges in my abdomen today when I was teaching which was adding to my worry!

Not at all. Don't give it a second thought. Good luck!


----------



## Turkey16

Jack...don't stress! I'm a teacher too, and I had my fresh transfer the day before the school year started! I had to take the first day of school off for bed rest...talk about stressful!!!! It all worked out beautifully, despite all the worry. Just go with the flow and don't let anything get you too riled up. You will be fine! I feel like the twitches could be a good sign!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jack79

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## L4hope

Lotus that's great news! So glad that its working out for you to get in hopefully for the march cycle!

Sandy hoping you get positive results Friday!

Jack, agree with everyone, you should be just fine. Try not to worry, I know when we are lttc we worry about every little thing. Hoping the tingling is your little bean burrowing in!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jack with all the IVF threads I have been on one of the most common comments before a BFP is that they felt twinges or tugging :) 

FX for you I cant wait.


----------



## jack79

Oh I really hope so Brandy! I had a weird shooting pain down below today. It stopped me in my tracks for a second. I also felt a bit hot and dizzy for a minute just before lunchtime. Fingers crossed these are good signs, though don't want to get my hopes up too much yet! :)


----------



## Mells54

Jack, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Blue12

Jack when is otd again?


----------



## FirstTry

Jonah was born at 7am today, after a very long labor and 2.5 hours of pushing. It was my last push before c-section...somehow, it worked! Picture once I get myself together, which could take a while!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FirstTry said:


> Jonah was born at 7am today, after a very long labor and 2.5 hours of pushing. It was my last push before c-section...somehow, it worked! Picture once I get myself together, which could take a while!

OMG!!! HOW EXCITING :) Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

First that is amazing news congratulations! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you can't wait to see pictures and get the details xxxxxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

were on a roll now :) We will start seeing 1 by 1 go into labor! 

Plus I have a feeling we have a few more BFP's on the way :)


----------



## L4hope

Congratulations First! Glad your little guy cooperated and came out!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congratulations, First!! Welcome, Jonah!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats first. Glad to hear you are doing well. Xxx


----------



## Mells54

Welcome to the world Jonah! Congrats First!!!!


----------



## jack79

Congratulations First :)

Blue - My OTD is next Thursday... feels ages away! x


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies we are no further forward DH's biopsy it came back as inconclusive so back to waiting game and wait for the consultants to come back with the next option of how to determine what we are dealing with!!!!!!

On an IVF note 2 weeks now on Buserelin back to the clinic a week on monday for scan to look to starting Stimms on 4th Feb. time seems to be flying by since i have my mind more on DH's situation fx'd this time works. Could do with some good news :hugs: xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh sandy that is very frustrating! So sorry :(
Glad stims start soon.


----------



## Mells54

Sorry for having to be in limbo Sandy :(. Praying for a positive outcome for you.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I'm sorry that is so frustrating :hugs: Keeping you all in my prayers. Yay for starting stims. Come on BFP!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- sorry no Definte news yet. I pray all is well. And awesome on the IVF note!! Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## L4hope

Sandy so sorry you didn't get definitive results. Will they do further testing? Hope you get answers soon! :hugs:

Everything crossed this cycle works for you!!!


----------



## jack79

I hope you get good news soon Sandy xx


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

I've been thinking about testing tomo (11dp 5dt) but I am so scared of the result being negative! :( Do u think I should wait until my otd on Thurs?


----------



## MoBaby

omg i cant believe you held out this long!!! personally i would test before otd just to be prepared for when the office calls you...if you test tomorrow it would be accurate imo..

any symptoms?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jack I am one of those people that good or bad I have to know if it were me.


----------



## Mells54

Jack, I waited until 9dp3dt just bc I didn't want to be taken ff guard either way on OTD. But I'm like you, I heard out only bc I wanted to be PUPO as long as possible. 

AFM, growth scan on Friday and the girls are both over 5 lbs roughly. They a running out of room, but otherwise things look good. I should make it to 35 weeks according to doc. He did advise me to cut back my hours since my feet and ankles are swelling pretty badly. Car seats and stroller, pack n play all purchased! My SIL also sent 6 totes full of clothes from newborn to size 3, so we are set there as well. Just have to get my hospital bag packed and I'm ready!!!! I can't believe they will be here soon.


----------



## Turkey16

Love it Mells! WOW!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Jack, I waited until 9dp3dt just bc I didn't want to be taken ff guard either way on OTD. But I'm like you, I heard out only bc I wanted to be PUPO as long as possible.
> 
> AFM, growth scan on Friday and the girls are both over 5 lbs roughly. They a running out of room, but otherwise things look good. I should make it to 35 weeks according to doc. He did advise me to cut back my hours since my feet and ankles are swelling pretty badly. Car seats and stroller, pack n play all purchased! My SIL also sent 6 totes full of clothes from newborn to size 3, so we are set there as well. Just have to get my hospital bag packed and I'm ready!!!! I can't believe they will be here soon.

Omg I'm so excited! I have my 31w growth scan Tuesday! You're doing congrats


----------



## jack79

Omg its a BFP!!!! I cannot believe my eyes!!!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Omg its a BFP!!!! I cannot believe my eyes!!!! :)

haha I knew it!! Can you post a picture?


----------



## jack79

I've tried to change my profile pic so hopefully u will see it soon... :) My DH is telling me to stay calm as its early days which I know - but its so hard not to feel super excited! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> I've tried to change my profile pic so hopefully u will see it soon... :) My DH is telling me to stay calm as its early days which I know - but its so hard not to feel super excited! :)

I would be excited :) how many did you transfer again? More than 1? We have alot of twin mommies to be so I am curious to see :happydance:


----------



## jack79

Just had one little frostie to transfer...Its going to be so hard to keep quiet and not tell everyone! Quite a lot of people know we have had ivf so I'm expecting questions soon...x


----------



## jack79

I've tried to add an attachment...apologies if it attaches the photo ten times!
 



Attached Files:







IMG1213.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyDancing13

jack79 said:


> I've tried to add an attachment...apologies if it attaches the photo ten times!

Congratulations. :flower:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats javk!!!! Fantastic news!!!


Mels I can't believe 5lbs each. Wow!!!! You're doing great growing those babies!!!! I have my ultrasound today. I'm guessing they will be about 4lbs each. :)
That's great you got all those clothes. I haven't DDs clothes and people have been buying us some clothes but I have to go through and see what we have and start washing. 

I've been stocking up on diapers that are on sale lol.


----------



## L4hope

Congrats jack!! Very exciting and hard to keep in. 

Mells the babies are a great size! You are getting so close now!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jack that is a beautiful BFP! Very dark :) Congrats again wow!

Blue I can't wait to hear what size your babies are since were so close together I have been wondering what the weights of mine are but wont find out until late in the day tomorrow :( I stocked up on diapers at Costco this last month since they had Huggies on sale. We bought 6 boxes of size 1's... Thats 936 diapers! Sounds like alot but thats only about 45 days worth.

FYI the bump ticker with the cucumber I think is silly this week I cant wait to move on from that I dont think that is a very good representation.


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Jack!!!!! Soooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats jack!! Single fets are so successful these days!!! That line is lovely!


----------



## Blue12

Brandy two weeks ago they were measuring 3lbs and 2lbs 15oz (almost exactly the same lol). And i read that they gain 1 lb each every two weeks - which is why I am guessing 4lbs each for today. I will definitely let you know.

I am a pampers fan - which sucks because costco doesn't sell that brand lol. I have bought 4 boxes of newborn size and 4 boxes of size 1 - I am nervous of how fast we will go through them lol.


----------



## barbikins

Hey ladies,
This is my first cycle, fresh IVF. I am 10d p3dt & I have a bfn :(
When did you ladies who were successful get your first bfp?

Thanks! I'm hoping there is some hope left.


----------



## MoBaby

I hate to respond barbikins but I had bfp by 10-11 dpo. I hope tomorrow you have a bfp!!


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy the cucumber is dumb. I've never held a 3-4 lb cucumber ! I guess it's more for length.


----------



## barbikins

ok thanks! Actually I'm mistken. I'm 9dp 3dt today but still 12dpo & negative test :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

barbikins said:


> ok thanks! Actually I'm mistken. I'm 9dp 3dt today but still 12dpo & negative test :(

You're not out of it with 12DPO. Hang in there I have seen people test negative till the day before their OTD and have a positive blood test. FX for you.


Mine was twins so my HCG was high so it showed early on tests so I wouldnt compare.


----------



## MoBaby

I agree I've seen several with bfn at 12dpo to go on to be positive.


----------



## L4hope

Barbikins, until the bloodwork there is always hope! Fingers crossed for you, I know this is so stressful and all consuming. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Girls! I know there's still hope but it's so discouraging & disappointing & frustrating when most woman know by now!


----------



## jack79

Good luck barbikins. Its still early days. Fingers crossed for u.

Thanks for all ur kind words ladies :) Still in disbelief! Xx


----------



## barbikins

Congrats, Jack! IS that your first IVF cycle?
How many days post transfer are you?

I'm trying to remain hopeful but odds are against me, sadly.


----------



## jack79

I had 2 blastocysts transferred last july which resulted in a bfn. This was a single transfer - a FET. I'm 11dp 5dt x


----------



## Mells54

Jack, I'm so excited for you!!!!!! WooHoo!!!!!

Blue, Brandy, I can't wait to hear about your appts. We are all stocked up on diapers for now. I'm sure we have about 6 weeks worth. We go to SAMs Club and they have pampers so hopefully! they will work for our girls...I've heard babies can have reactions to certain brands.
On another note, I'm feeling really anxious and slightly depressed. I turned in my resignation at work today, and I think things are really sinking in that I'll have two babies here before too long. I know it's mainly hormones, but ekkk!

Barbikins, I got my BFP 9dp3dt but I have twins so I know my numbers were much higher. I hope this is your time, keep us posted.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Jack, I'm so excited for you!!!!!! WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> Blue, Brandy, I can't wait to hear about your appts. We are all stocked up on diapers for now. I'm sure we have about 6 weeks worth. We go to SAMs Club and they have pampers so hopefully! they will work for our girls...I've heard babies can have reactions to certain brands.
> On another note, I'm feeling really anxious and slightly depressed. I turned in my resignation at work today, and I think things are really sinking in that I'll have two babies here before too long. I know it's mainly hormones, but ekkk!
> 
> Barbikins, I got my BFP 9dp3dt but I have twins so I know my numbers were much higher. I hope this is your time, keep us posted.

Yes, they can have quite the reaction... and some diapers that work well on one baby dont work so well on the other. My DD was a pampers girl and my son was a huggies boy. I took a shot in the dark since Costco had a sale and bought all huggies. I just am not opening the boxes and Costco has a 2 year no questions asked return policy haha. I figure we will use a small bag from walmart that I have first and if it goes well then we can use the stash we have. I am just a prepper so I had to have 6W on hand too :) 

I am waiting for Blues update too! I am curious to see what the twins are measuring now to give me an idea for my appt tomorrow... Even though I know they are all different its just fun.

Are you going to be a full time SAHM after the girls are here or are you just taking leave for a while? I went out on medical leave and then Maternity leave once they are born.... But I have the option to be a SAHM too after thats all up but for many reasons I haven't decided which way I am going. Were kind of playing it by ear. Thats a whole other book I could write on why I am torn :(


----------



## MoBaby

I wish I could be a SAHM and am totally jealous of those that can be! I have to go back at 12 weeks and I am very upset about that :(


----------



## Blue12

Sorry for the late update today. So ultrasound went well. Cervical length is 3.5 and was 3.9 two weeks ago. Babies are 3lbs 15oz and 4lbs. They are still both breach so not likely a vaginal birth. Feeling pretty disappointed about that. 

Got my medical leave letter today though. Friday will be my last day of work. Thank goodness!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Sorry for the late update today. So ultrasound went well. Cervical length is 3.5 and was 3.9 two weeks ago. Babies are 3lbs 15oz and 4lbs. They are still both breach so not likely a vaginal birth. Feeling pretty disappointed about that.
> 
> Got my medical leave letter today though. Friday will be my last day of work. Thank goodness!!!

Fabulous! I was thinking mine were probably about 7-8lbs combined atleast thats how it feels on my pelvic bone :) 

So glad you get to take some time off and try to relax a bit. I bet your little girl will be happy to have you home with her and spend quality time before the new ones arrive.


----------



## Mells54

Blue, that's great! I think all us twin mommies are doing well...such a relief.

Brandy, yes I agree to see where everyone is at with baby size. Seems like we are all along the same track.

Yes, I will becoming a SAHM. DH and I decided that since twins will be a huge adjustment (not that a singleton isn't) I would stay home at first and see how it goes. We are moving this summer so I would be giving up my job anyway..it just makes sense for us right now.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Jack, I'm so excited for you!!!!!! WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> Blue, Brandy, I can't wait to hear about your appts. We are all stocked up on diapers for now. I'm sure we have about 6 weeks worth. We go to SAMs Club and they have pampers so hopefully! they will work for our girls...I've heard babies can have reactions to certain brands.
> On another note, I'm feeling really anxious and slightly depressed. I turned in my resignation at work today, and I think things are really sinking in that I'll have two babies here before too long. I know it's mainly hormones, but ekkk!
> 
> Barbikins, I got my BFP 9dp3dt but I have twins so I know my numbers were much higher. I hope this is your time, keep us posted.
> 
> Yes, they can have quite the reaction... and some diapers that work well on one baby dont work so well on the other. My DD was a pampers girl and my son was a huggies boy. I took a shot in the dark since Costco had a sale and bought all huggies. I just am not opening the boxes and Costco has a 2 year no questions asked return policy haha. I figure we will use a small bag from walmart that I have first and if it goes well then we can use the stash we have. I am just a prepper so I had to have 6W on hand too :)
> 
> I am waiting for Blues update too! I am curious to see what the twins are measuring now to give me an idea for my appt tomorrow... Even though I know they are all different its just fun.
> 
> Are you going to be a full time SAHM after the girls are here or are you just taking leave for a while? I went out on medical leave and then Maternity leave once they are born.... But I have the option to be a SAHM too after thats all up but for many reasons I haven't decided which way I am going. Were kind of playing it by ear. Thats a whole other book I could write on why I am torn :(Click to expand...

Omg hi Brandy!! I can't believe your already on ur third Tri!! :happydance:
Awe seems like it was just yesterday.. I'm going in for my 2nd try.. Kinda nervous and scared..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Evie! From your signature it looks like you will be doing another full cycle? What's your ivf calendar looking like?


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Yes, ER should be between Feb 6-8, and ET between Feb 13-15.
Since I hyperstimulate last time pretty severe, this time they just placed me with Lupron 10u and Follistim 225u, just had my first scan, my next one Wednesday they'll tell me how well I'm progressing or not..

This one is all being paid by the clinic since they still don't know how they lost all my eggs last time.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I'm really praying this time is a go.. Would be a dream come true to have a Halloween baby(ies) I'm born on Halloween, as well as my doc! Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Evie- FX for you that this is it. Sucks that they never figured out what happened... Its actually super scary :( 

My DH is a halloween baby and he loved it growing up since he was able to have a dress up party every year for his bday.


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Got my official bfp on my otd yes! :) Obviously I'm delighted but now that the news has settled in I'm starting to worry about something going wrong. Didn't think I would be like this! Trying not to dwell on my worries and think positively but its quite hard! Did anyone else feel this way at the start of their pregnancy? xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Got my official bfp on my otd yes! :) Obviously I'm delighted but now that the news has settled in I'm starting to worry about something going wrong. Didn't think I would be like this! Trying not to dwell on my worries and think positively but its quite hard! Did anyone else feel this way at the start of their pregnancy? xxx

I think every single one of us did Jack!

I would tell myself ok if I get my BFP I will calm down.. Nope then I worried about the coming u/s.. Then I would say ok if they find the HB I will be ok... Nope then I worried if I lost a twin or not before the next scan.

It's a never ending cycle. You really just have to find your happy place and try to remain calm. We cant really change the outcome. But for you I am sure it will all be great. It's just so nerve wrecking!!


----------



## jack79

Thanks Brandy :) I guess I will just have to put the worries to the back of my mind. I also feel that I've spoken to far too many people about the IVf and now so many people are asking how it went. Nightmare!!

Is that photo your recent scan photo? Its amazing!! :) xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Jack I still feel this way at 31 weeks! I still have this fear. Im sure it doesnt end when baby comes out either. Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## jack79

Thanks ladies! It's gonna be a long 9 months!!

Hopefully with some decent sleep this weekend I'll feel less worried! I haven't slept well at all this week. So glad it's Friday! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Thanks Brandy :) I guess I will just have to put the worries to the back of my mind. I also feel that I've spoken to far too many people about the IVf and now so many people are asking how it went. Nightmare!!
> 
> Is that photo your recent scan photo? Its amazing!! :) xxx

Thank you! yes that photo is of my Baby B (Cecelia) We couldnt get Baby A to pose well for a good one.

It's rough I hear if people know you're going through IVF they ask you questions daily and I hear it gets old really fast. Hang in there though you're doing great.

I wish I had found a way to put the worry to the side but I still havent :dohh: Although I feel much better there is still the what if there. We have all went through so much to get where we are so it's understandable but frustrating still.


----------



## barbikins

Jack, thats' amazing. Congrats!
How many days post what transfer are you today?
You will worry - that's natural. Enjoy it though xo

Evie, I'm so glad the clinic is going to pay for this one. That was a BIG mistake!!!!!
Fingers crossed. But one more screw up & I say you need to see a new RE!

I have my bloods tomorrow but I have been testing at home & all bfn's so I'm already working through a FET in my head.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry this cycle isn't panning out barbikins. My little guy is the product of an FET. I'm a strong believer in FET's as your body isn't put through the stress of stimming and ER. I also had an endo biopsy the month before too which might be something to look into. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Sandy how are things going? Thinking of you... :kiss:


----------



## Mells54

Jack, so exciting...congrats! I agree with the others, the worry never ends. I'm almost 34 weeks, and constantly think what could go wrong.


----------



## jack79

Thanks ladies :) Yesterday on my otd i was exactly 2 weeks on from a 5 day FET. Hope u get a positive result barbikins x


----------



## MoBaby

EvieVonKittie said:


> Yes, ER should be between Feb 6-8, and ET between Feb 13-15.
> Since I hyperstimulate last time pretty severe, this time they just placed me with Lupron 10u and Follistim 225u, just had my first scan, my next one Wednesday they'll tell me how well I'm progressing or not..
> 
> This one is all being paid by the clinic since they still don't know how they lost all my eggs last time.

Do you mean the eggs didnt fertilize or they lost them completely? From your signature it seems they didnt fertilize with ICSI? I hope this time you get a much better fertilization report!! What did they say was the issue? Sometimes it is out of their control though if the fertilization rate is poor and that is part of the problem that unfortunately cant be predicted. Sounds like they have great plans this time and are doing what is needed so you dont hyperstimulate. I wish my clinic would have given us a free try at least one of the FETs since we ended up doing so many cycles!

Barbikins: I am sorry your cycle didnt work :( But FETs are great! I agree with the endometrial scratch biopsy as well as I had that before my FET that finally worked.


----------



## jack79

I had an endometrial scratch too x


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Jack!!! So exciting and unbelievably nerve-wracking. Like Brandy said...you gotta find your happy place and STAY POSITIVE!!! That's what's best for baby!!!

Sorry Barbikins...sounds like you have a great attitude though. 

How's it going L4? How old is baby? Trevor, right?? How are things going??

Hey MoBaby!! It's almost time for you!! Wow!! Soooo exciting!!

Brandy...love the name Cecelia!!! What did you decide on for your other lil gal??

Evie...I'm curious about what happened to you too! 

Thinking of you Sandy...pretty sure you and DH were seeing the doc yesterday. 

Anybody hear from Ali??

AFM...got a call from my doc after my u/s on Monday of last week. She told me the tech noticed what could be just a shadow, or could possibly be what's called a CCAM on baby girl' lung. Have to see a perinatogist on Monday. Any of you guys know anything about this?? The doc was extremely optimistic as whatever they saw was super tiny and the only real danger comes when these CCAMs become large and prohibit the lung from forming properly. She also told me there are treatment options galore should, god forbid, it actually be an issue. Not expecting you guys to know much about these, as I certainly didn't, but I do know you're all one helluva good bunch of pray-ers, so I thought maybe you could add me & the babes to your list. We go in Monday @ 9am. Thanks in advance! 

Hope everybody else is doing well! xo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey I wouldnt get worked up about CCAMs. It's actually just lesions on a lung but the chances if I remember correctly are like 1 in 40,000. They thought my daughter had it previously. Even if they do find that it really is CCAMs it can be repaired via a quick surgery before the child is 2. The only way that this is detected is usually through U/S so you can imagine how many people are actually walking around with it that are completely fine and probably have it from lack of u/s.


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, I'm sorry you have such a scare, but like you said I'm praying for you and the baby that all is ok. Brandy is so knowledgeable that her explanation sounds like odds are in your favor. Keep us posted.


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey when are the babies due?


----------



## L4hope

Turkey will definitely keep your lo in my prayers. Sounds like they are just being vigilant and things will most likely be ok. Doesn't stop the worrying though. My little guy has a sacral dimple and we had to take him to Hershey to get an ultrasound. Even though the pediatrician wasn't really concerned just wanted to make sure it was ok, I naturally was worrying until the ultrasound. Turned out to be fine, he's just gonna have an extra little hole! You are nearing your dd right? Otherwise how are you feeling?

You are good Turkey, yes my little guy is Trevor. He's 4 months old and just amazing. While I could keep him a cuddly newborn forever, I am enjoying watching him learn new tricks as he's growing. And having your baby smile at the sound of your voice or looking at your face is the most amazing feeling! I still worry a little about his weight since he was premie and he's just about 10lbs now. It's hard not to worry about our precious babes, I think that will never stop!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks...you guys are the best! BBies are due on Memorial Day...May 26th! I'm not too worked up about the possibility of the CCAM...for whatever reason I feel very calm about it. Most of the stories I saw online about babies being diagnosed with one were earlier, around 20 weeks, and most of the babies had multiple large lesions by that point. My doc said you have them from the get-go and god knows I've had about 20 ultrasounds, so I'm praying that if it were serious, or even a CCAM at all, that they would have diagnosed it earlier. Whatever it is we'll deal with it and everything will be ok. PMA...that's how we gals gotta roll! Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies

Sorry been MIA for a bit had loads going on. On an IVF note scan tomorrow to see about starting stimms on Tuesday and hopefully only 2 weeks till EC. While at work I'm now at risk of redundancy so another thing to worry about but got things in the pipeline to hopefully move straight to a new job. Then the final thing DH!!! Well the results from his biopsy and spinal fluid test came back as inconclusive so had to see a neurologist to see about doing a open Biopsy so went in for surgery on Tuesday and back home now to recover. Fx'd we get the final results this Friday and find out where we go from here. 

Jack, congratulations on your bfp that's great news

Turkey, you have the right attitude PMA all the way and I'm sure everything will be fine. We are made of strong stuff us IVF ladies and can get through anything to get our dream 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and will catch up on all other posts very soon xx


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies :wave:

I just wanted to let you know that my son was born on Jan 22, 39w4d, at a healthy 7lbs 10ozs! Dreams do come true!!! Good luck to all of you who are on this unpredictable journey.
 



Attached Files:







image-1.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations first he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Blue12

Gorgeous!! So alert already in that pic!!!


----------



## Mells54

Great news first!!!!!!! He is adorable!


----------



## ~Brandy~

OMG he is beautiful First!!


----------



## Blue12

Brandy. Any update on how you are doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just left the hospital the girls are doing fabulous... I however am still in alot of pain. All they can do for me is wait and see if I can pass the stone. They have me on antibiotics like crazy. Otherwise I had a growth scan today and was told they are a bit over 4lbs each and they have tons and tons of hair. They are both breech so they said at 32W if they hadnt turned which they didn't were going to plan a Csection :( So I will find out next week or so what day it is scheduled from. Sometime around 36-37W.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy that sounds horrible! Hopefully the stone isn't causing your urine to back up into your kidney. I guess I missed where you initially said you had a stone. Hope you feel better soon! As for turning the twins: they can still turn. My sil had head down twins and was scheduled for induction at ~39 wks as they hadn't come yet and they were head down when scheduled. Two days later they were breech. I'm hoping you feel better real soon!! A stone sounds awful.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks Mo... I cant remember what threads I posted my hospital stay on so it's possible you didn't miss anything lol. They weren't able to 'confirm' the stone they said but they feel there is something there. SO we shall see... as long as they are ok I will get through it.


----------



## MoBaby

It can be hard to confirm a stone without a CT scan (which I imagine they didnt do b/c of the babies). hopefully this passes and no further intervention is needed!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> It can be hard to confirm a stone without a CT scan (which I imagine they didnt do b/c of the babies). hopefully this passes and no further intervention is needed!

Ya I declined a CT and obviously they advised against it. It's going to pass probably either way so figured just gotta roll with it!


Were almost to the finish line girls... Thats what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Blue12

That's great that the girls are ok brandy. Hope you pass the stone soon


----------



## MoBaby

I'm glad you declined it! You can have an ultrasound of the kidneys. May not show the stone but will show if the kidney is being affected. I'd decline it too unless it was life or death.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm glad the babies are doing so well and sorry you are in so much pain. One of my girls is breech, but different docs have different opinions...one said possible csection, another said there is still time to turn. We are just waiting it out right now, and I have weekly appointments to keep an eye on things.

I only have 7 work days left! I can't believe time has come for the girls to arrive. Of course, my cervix is still over 4cm long and closed, so no signs of lab print anytime soon.


----------



## MoBaby

That's awesome mells! The clinic stopped measuring mine :( 6 weeks ago it was 3.4cm or so. I want another scan. I wanna see my baby's face again :) I may ask one of the girls at work to scan me and do a weight estimate. I curious how much LO weighs now. I feel like baby has grown a lot the past few weeks. 
Appt later today for me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Isnt this neat? Atleast it is too me I havent seen many that werent the face. She took this just because the hand was so clear.
 



Attached Files:







Clifford_Brandy 2-4_6.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blue12

that is very clear of the hand

i have one like that of my dds foot


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, that is adorable. We have a couple of the feet, and last time we went you could see baby A blinking her eyes.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, that is adorable. We have a couple of the feet, and last time we went you could see baby A blinking her eyes.

Oh my that's amazing. We were trying to get her to blink she just wanted to sleep... Even though I ate and drank she was just tired I guess. She is normally the most active one too... The minute we left she was kicking up a storm.

I was told again by a different sonographer that both babies have alot of really long hair.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congratulations, First! What a great photo! 

Brandy- Wow! It's so cool to see details like that. You're getting close!

I've started the birth control and go for orientation in less than 2 weeks. I haven't been scheduled yet, but I am hoping to do the transfer by the end of March. :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, I had double FET transfer of a 4AB and 2AC Blastocyst at 1.45pm yesterday and had cramps on and off across my lower abdomen since 11am today. Is this normal? Could it be implantation starting 1DP 5 DT? Or is it likely to be progesterone? My lining was 14mm thick for transfer- which it has maintained from last week. I'm just hoping af isn't coming as I bled 4 days past transfer last time :/ xxx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats baby!!! I had tons of cramping after. It was so painful at one point I actually was awake in te night with it. Goodlck Hun xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Blue12 said:


> Congrats baby!!! I had tons of cramping after. It was so painful at one point I actually was awake in te night with it. Goodlck Hun xx

Thanks :) I never had cramping or in fact feel any different last time until I started to bleed. So this is a new feeling and you just don't know what causes what symptoms/feelings do you. It's still shooting under my abdomen now. Hopefully it's a good sign and one or both are trying to get snug xxx :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

I had cramping too! I think it started at 2dpt for me... It was a weird cramp, not like af if that makes any sense. Fx for you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Baby! Congrats on PUPO.. The most common complaint of discomfort before a BFP and after a transfer is the cramping :) FX it's a good sign for you! Keep us updated.


Are you testing early or waiting for OTD?


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Baby! Congrats on PUPO.. The most common complaint of discomfort before a BFP and after a transfer is the cramping :) FX it's a good sign for you! Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> Are you testing early or waiting for OTD?

I am hoping to make it to Sunday without bleeding, then that's the last milestone passed. After that I'm sure I will test early. When is the earliest to test after 5 dt? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Baby! Congrats on PUPO.. The most common complaint of discomfort before a BFP and after a transfer is the cramping :) FX it's a good sign for you! Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> Are you testing early or waiting for OTD?
> 
> I am hoping to make it to Sunday without bleeding, then that's the last milestone passed. After that I'm sure I will test early. When is the earliest to test after 5 dt? XClick to expand...

It's really hit or miss because the little boogers could implant early or late :wacko:

Mine was a fresh transfer but got an early BFP I think only because of high HCG. Mine was super super faint at 2dp5dt but very positive by 4dp5dt... Others on this thread I have seen not get their BFP till the day of OTD. so if you test early keep that in mind.


----------



## Blue12

I had a faint line this time (twins) on the equivalent of 9dpo. 

With my dd. I waited until the equivalent of 12dpo out of fear lol.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Well it def won't be until after the weekend. Monday would be 5dp5dt so we might consider it then....who knows. xx


----------



## Mells54

Baby--I had some cramping during the 2 WW as well, so hoping this is you BFP!!! I was chicken and didn't test until 9dp3dt, but there was no mistaking the second line. I didn't want to squint I wanted a definite answer!

Brandy, we were told lots of hair too. And we were able to,shadow of eyelashes when she was blinking. Oh I can't wait until they are all here! Lots of twin girls coming due soon!


----------



## MoBaby

baby: with my medicated FET I got a positive at 3dpt...which is super early!! Unusually early but my betas then were crazy high (was a single transfer, ended in mc)...with my natural FET where I had to inject HCG I got a positive at 4dpt that kept getting darker but it seemed to be the same darkness at 5 and 6dpt so I would say to test around 6dpt. My betas again were kinda high for a singleton and this is the current baby I am carrying :) Good luck!!

ETA: Here are the test from my first FET. I put 6dt because I wasnt sure but my dr office considers them 5dt since they were blasts. Click the link b/c the pic is huge. https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/20121122-102002.jpg and https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/20121123-182117.jpg

This is my current pregnancy: https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/20130726-121736.jpg and https://yesbabyplease.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/20130728-230458.jpg


----------



## BabyDancing13

Great progression pics Mobaby! I was uncomfortable with the cramping until the early hrs of this morning. Now it's gone and I just have a dull ache every now and then to the right hand side. My tummy looks quite swollen but i'm keeping the fluids going. This is all very bizarre for me as I had nothing like this on my fresh but, as I said, I bled from 4DPT. So, i'm on tenderhooks to get passed Sunday without a bleed xx


----------



## MoBaby

Those sound like great signs!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi ladies, just thought i'd pop by. I had some major cramping 1dp5dt through until morning of 2dpt. Nothing on 3dpt until some cramping again last night through to this morning 4dpt- been on and off. I really don't know what to expect from this cycle. I am hoping, wishing, praying. What symptoms did you have? xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Baby! I didn't have any symptoms at all that I noticed not even morning sickness through this pregnancy. Well I guess I had 1 sign but it was just fatigue that kicked in around 6-7w so I slept alot until 2nd trimester.

The most common symptom I think I have seen is the cramping on the threads.


----------



## Mells54

Baby, I had so,e cramping during the 2 WW, but nothing major...I. Really thought it was AF getting ready to show her face. And the weirdest thing was milk tasted disgusting, like it was sour. Nothing else though.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Baby, I had so,e cramping during the 2 WW, but nothing major...I. Really thought it was AF getting ready to show her face. And the weirdest thing was milk tasted disgusting, like it was sour. Nothing else though.

Mells you're 35W Tomorrow OMG!! I love stalking your ticker hah


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Baby, I had so,e cramping during the 2 WW, but nothing major...I. Really thought it was AF getting ready to show her face. And the weirdest thing was milk tasted disgusting, like it was sour. Nothing else though.
> 
> Mells you're 35W Tomorrow OMG!! I love stalking your ticker hahClick to expand...

Brandy, I can't believe I'm almost there. The doc wanted me to get to 34 weeks minimum, and I wanted to get to 35 weeks minimum...my goal has been met!!! :happydance:

You aren't too far behind! And word when they may remove your cerclage? :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Baby, I had so,e cramping during the 2 WW, but nothing major...I. Really thought it was AF getting ready to show her face. And the weirdest thing was milk tasted disgusting, like it was sour. Nothing else though.
> 
> Mells you're 35W Tomorrow OMG!! I love stalking your ticker hahClick to expand...
> 
> Brandy, I can't believe I'm almost there. The doc wanted me to get to 34 weeks minimum, and I wanted to get to 35 weeks minimum...my goal has been met!!! :happydance:
> 
> You aren't too far behind! And word when they may remove your cerclage? :shrug:Click to expand...

Well baby A had chosen to remain breech so far :( We are going to go ahead and leave the cerclage in for now and we are checking it 1 time a week if there is any sign that A has flipped to head down or if I begin funneling/showing signs of labor we will remove it. However regardless if none of the above has happened he will take it out at 36W. They had a goal to get me to 34 and I have a goal to get to 36 LOL difference of opinions between the doc and I... The good part is though as long as its not posing any medical threat to me or the babies he is willing to go with it. I cant believe that its only 21 days till I am 36W though!

I would really like to have a couple lil chubby twins so I can take them home straight away :)


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, no kidding on having some little Rollie Pollies to bring home right away. My babies weights have been good, so they shouldn't need any NICU time fingers crossed. I can't believe we are both on the downward slope, seems like we have been through so much, but retrospect time has gone rather quickly. I have a checkup today, so shall see how my cervix is holding up.


----------



## Blue12

I have an ultrasound today too ladies. I'm hoping for little chubsters so that thy can come home very quickly too.


----------



## MoBaby

So many twins coming soon!! It's going to be baby overload here!! I have 36 days!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells and Blue GL today with your U/S :) Please update!

Mine is tomorrow love going to them to see how much they have gained (approx since they arent 100% accurate) Last time both of my girls were slightly over 4lbs only 2oz different so I am hoping they are gaining the full oz a day like they say is average!

I would love to have them 5 1/2 lbs + atleast... I would feel much better about 6lbers hehe.


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Last ultrasound my girls were about 4lbs each I think one was 4 and the other was 3lb 14oz. Today one was 4lbs 14oz and the other 4lbs 5oz. Bigger difference than there has been. I have ob dr appt on wed so will find out of this weight difference is a problem or not. That's a half pound difference. I would really like to deliver 6lb babies. Also my cervical length is now 3. It was 3.5 last time 3.8 the time before that and 4 the time before that.


----------



## Mells54

My US is this afternoon, but I don't think I'll get a full on growth scan, that is scheduled for next week. But I will have an US to check cervix, HBs, and fluid levels. Then I get a non-stress test, and check up. I'll keep you all posted. Last week my cervix was 4 cm, so it hasn't shortened at all in the last couple of months. Today I had so strong BH contractions though...took my breath away. But short lived.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Great weights Blue! Sounds like those little ones are right on track to be healthy lil 6lbers :) so excited for you!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Blue, great weights for the babies, fx'd they keep growing lots. 

Mells, hope scan went well not long now!

Brandy, Good luck for your scan today

First, Do we have any pictures yet?

Mo, Em, Turkey and the rest of you pregnant ladies look like you are moving along nicely. 

Lotus, How you doing? 

Not long now till we have more wonderful babies born :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing good 

AFM, On an IVF note been a week on stimms now and got follicle scan tomorrow and hopefully doing trigger on Saturday to have ER on Monday :happydance:
Got DH's official results back and it has been confirmed the Lymphoma has returned so he Chemo on 19th Feb so will be there for ER but not for ET :sad: He will be having treatment till mid June then will be having a donor stem cell transplant. So fx'd this is our cycle and we eventually get some goods new in our lives xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy- GL with the follie scan! Fx this is it for you. I agree I would love for you to get some great news.. I have a really good feeling about it. I am truly sorry to hear the results of your DH's test :( I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Brandy, I think getting this cycle to work would be amazing and give DH that extra bit of positivity to get through the Chemo knowing her has a child on the way xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy hoping you have lots of good embies from this cycle and can get some much deserved good news! 
I'm so so sorry to her dh has to battle cancer again. You both deserve to have this miracle happen and I hope and pray you do and that dh will come through this healthy! :hug:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks L4 hope you and Tre are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, I too am praying for you and DH. You are both so strong, I know you can do this. My DH missed transfer as well, it's hard but hang in there!!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mells x


----------



## Blue12

Very exciting sandy that you are so close to ER now. It's without a doubt your turn!!! And that sure would be a great focus for you and dh. I'm so sorry he is facing this battle again. He sounds like a strong guy who will have this beat. Good he is getting treatment started so soon. Must be so hard. Millions of hugs being sen your way. Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy sorry about the recurrent lymphoma :( but he kicked it once and he will again! And fx for your er! So close! And it's your turn for sure :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Sandy! <3 You certainly deserve some great news to help DH during this tough time. All fingers are crossed for you! 

I am going to orientation next week and hope to get started on my cycle in early Mar. I can't wait! Already started the birth control... :)


----------



## Mells54

Lotus! great news! This is your time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

U/S today went totally awesome! Baby A is head down and appears to be starting to engage. They think that I will go about 36W as they had planned. So at this point they are not scheduling a Csection because we are planning a vaginal delivery!! YAY. Both babies were slightly under 5lbs They are going to leave my cerclage in for now and continue to check it weekly. If I have any sign of labor starting I am suppose to rush to hospital and have the cerclage removed prior to 36W. Otherwise we will take it out at 36W. He doesn&#8217;t think that steroids are necessary at this point. So all in all a good appointment. 

He knows I only get 1-2 hours a night of sleep though and is concerned that I am not getting enough rest. He has asked me to take ambien which I have declined to do. I don&#8217;t know anything about the drug but I suppose I will look into it but as of now I will deal with the lack of sleep for a few more weeks.


----------



## chellesama

Just a lurker who has been keeping tabs on everyone and keeping her fingers crossed, don't mind me (much).

Brandy, I'm a long-term chronic insomniac, so I know what you're going through. If it helps any, I was on ambien through both of my pregnancies (even from before they were conceived) and they're both happy and healthy. It's considered very safe, just make sure you've got someone nearby who knows you the first couple of times you take it to make sure you're not one of the few who decided to take a walk or a drive after taking it. (I get talkative and don't remember much about the conversations later.)

If you're not taking it because you don't like pills, stick to your guns and start asking Dr. Google about natural ways to fall asleep. 

Good luck, ladies! I'm stalking for BFPs and other good news!

Chelle


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies had scan this morning and i have about 29 follicles between 8mm & 14mm so that's good and lining was 9mm which is the the best it's ever been :happydance:, will get a phone call tomorrow to confirm ER will go ahead on Monday 

Lotus, Hopefully it won't be too long before you start again xx


----------



## Blue12

Sandy that all sounds so so so wonderful.


----------



## MoBaby

29 follicles? Wow! That's great!!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, great news!


----------



## L4hope

Sandy things look great! Glad your lining is nice and thick, all ready to house a couple embabies!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow Sandy! Lovely # of follies and the sizes seem to be very good for where you are in the stim process :) 

Your lining sounds like it is cooperating very well!! Congrats


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- so so sorry to hear about your DH. I will keep you in my prayers. It's def your time and wow 29 follies awesome!


----------



## LotusBlossom

How are you, sweetness? Love your profile pic!


----------



## Turkey16

So sorry to hear about DH Sandy, but it certainly would be a wonderful incentive for him were you to get some wonderful news soon!!! And it sounds like everything is shaping up wonderfully!!! I'm praying for you!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Psyched for you Lotus!!! Keep us posted with all the details!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, 

I am 9dp5dt on my FET cycle and just got my first ever BFP!! I don't know if both blastocysts have stuck but I am just elated! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 9dp5dt on my FET cycle and just got my first ever BFP!! I don't know if both blastocysts have stuck but I am just elated! :flower:

hahaha I knew it!! This is a lucky thread ;) Congratulations :happydance: Now the question is...... do we have another twin mommy!


When is your HCG and or scans?


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Hun. That is such incredible news!!!! It's such a crazy feeling finally seeing those lines isn't it. So wonderful.


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 9dp5dt on my FET cycle and just got my first ever BFP!! I don't know if both blastocysts have stuck but I am just elated! :flower:
> 
> hahaha I knew it!! This is a lucky thread ;) Congratulations :happydance: Now the question is...... do we have another twin mommy!
> 
> 
> When is your HCG and or scans?Click to expand...

They don't do Beta's here in the UK. Just home pregnancy test, call clinic- which OTD is 18/2 for me, and then they arrange a scan at 7 weeks. I can't believe it Brandy!! I am just in shock I think. :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 9dp5dt on my FET cycle and just got my first ever BFP!! I don't know if both blastocysts have stuck but I am just elated! :flower:
> 
> hahaha I knew it!! This is a lucky thread ;) Congratulations :happydance: Now the question is...... do we have another twin mommy!
> 
> 
> When is your HCG and or scans?Click to expand...
> 
> They don't do Beta's here in the UK. Just home pregnancy test, call clinic- which OTD is 18/2 for me, and then they arrange a scan at 7 weeks. I can't believe it Brandy!! I am just in shock I think. :flower:Click to expand...


Ahh I wanted to see the #'s to see if I could guess if it was twins lol... Now the long wait :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

Blue12 said:


> Congrats Hun. That is such incredible news!!!! It's such a crazy feeling finally seeing those lines isn't it. So wonderful.

Sure is. I really thought it was going to be negative so when I saw it hubby and I was just in utter shock lol xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 9dp5dt on my FET cycle and just got my first ever BFP!! I don't know if both blastocysts have stuck but I am just elated! :flower:
> 
> hahaha I knew it!! This is a lucky thread ;) Congratulations :happydance: Now the question is...... do we have another twin mommy!
> 
> 
> When is your HCG and or scans?Click to expand...
> 
> They don't do Beta's here in the UK. Just home pregnancy test, call clinic- which OTD is 18/2 for me, and then they arrange a scan at 7 weeks. I can't believe it Brandy!! I am just in shock I think. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh I wanted to see the #'s to see if I could guess if it was twins lol... Now the long wait :)Click to expand...

The wait is going to kill me lol It's my 29th birthday on 25th Feb too. I have the best present ever and pray this bean/s are sticky xx


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Baby :happydance:

Well ladies it is confirmed ER will be on monday :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats baby!! I think not doing betas is probably so much less stressful!! I was always so stressed waiting for betas. I hated it!! I think betas add unwanted worry esp if they come back not high as expected or don't 100% double. Congrats again!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Baby!! It's the best feeling in the world..enjoy!

Sandy right on track, can't wait to see how many eggs you get!


----------



## Mells54

Baby, YEAH!!!!! And such clear lines....Brandy I'm calling twins on this one!

Sandy, I'm curious to see how many eggs you get. You're off to such a good start.

Mo, I agree about betas being stressful.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Baby, YEAH!!!!! And such clear lines....Brandy I'm calling twins on this one!
> 
> Sandy, I'm curious to see how many eggs you get. You're off to such a good start.
> 
> Mo, I agree about betas being stressful.

hahah watch another set of twin girls!!


Sandy- Congratulations! I bet they will get a ton of eggs that fertilise ;) FX For you.



HAPPY VALENTINES EVERYONE!


----------



## jack79

Congratulations babydancing!! Fantastic news!! :) :)

Been popping on over the last few weeks ladies but have been suffering from constant morning sickness and haven't had the energy to post replies.

Just wanted to say sorry to hear about ur dh sandy...hope this upcoming cycle brings u both lots of hope :) Good luck for Monday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Blue12

Will be sending lots of positive energy for Monday Hun!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

The thought of multiples scares me but right now I am just grateful to have got this far. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats, Baby!!! 

Sandy- looking forward to hearing about your ER! This is your time! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue - Do you really think that you will make it to your scheduled delivery date? The doctors are guessing mine to be around 36W 3/4 and you and I are the same gestation... I cant even imagine me making to or much after 3/4 let alone 3/14.

I feel like I am slowly dying.......


----------



## Blue12

Brandy that's exactly how I'm feeling. I can't fathom making it to march 14. That is 4 weeks away. I can hardly live like this. Tonight we tried to take dd to the mall for valentines day (her wish lol) and I almost could do it. I had to push myself so hard to hardly move. 

I almost feel like these babies will hang on until then and I think the dr thinks so too because she said se didn't want to book a date until she felt like they were sticking around. But I'm anticipating begging her to move it up lol. She said she tried o book the week before due to the discomfort but there were no times available. 

Gosh we will see I guess. It's madness really. And I feel like I become bigger and bigger with each passing day. I hate complaining because I feel so grateful. But I'm also feeling so worn out that I'm worried about talk care of newborns


----------



## MoBaby

Feel better girls with twins :) I can't begin to imagine what 2 in there feel like!! Earlier this week I was about to lose it because my breech baby is kicking me down there and decided to start kicking my sciatic nerve.. One day I was in so much pain!! And that was just one. Hang in there! It will all be worth it very soon!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I cant even list all the ailments that I have and when I think it couldnt get worse or more uncomfortable it does. I dont even know exactly what it is thats hurting anymore. There is no way in hell I would make it to a mall.. I just hope the second that these girls are healthy and ready to come out that they make an appearance! That might sound awful but I seriously cannot function.

I want a vaginal birth badly but if the doctor told me right now that they were healthy and he would do a csection I would take it in a freaking heartbeat! I think the discomfort is taking a toll on me mentally I am just done.


----------



## MoBaby

Feel better girls!!


----------



## jack79

Ladies you sound like you are having a hard time of it. I sympathise and hope the next few weeks go quickly! It will all be worth it once you have your babies in your arms :) xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hmmm is it normal not to experience many symptoms after a BFP? It worries me. x


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hmmm is it normal not to experience many symptoms after a BFP? It worries me. x

Yep! I never had morning sickness or even a cramp NOTHING. I actually felt really good until about 3/4 through 2nd trimester.

Dont worry you'll probably pay for it later :haha:


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm is it normal not to experience many symptoms after a BFP? It worries me. x
> 
> Yep! I never had morning sickness or even a cramp NOTHING. I actually felt really good until about 3/4 through 2nd trimester.
> 
> Dont worry you'll probably pay for it later :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassurance lol :thumbup: xx


----------



## MoBaby

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hmmm is it normal not to experience many symptoms after a BFP? It worries me. x

I was freaking out due to no symptoms because with my mc I was nauseous from about 3-4 days after transfer until the d/c... I couldn't eat! But with this one nothing until 5.5 weeks then I had it until 15 weeks... Wasn't as bad as with my mc as I still ate but I fel awful for nearly 10 weeks!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

MoBaby said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm is it normal not to experience many symptoms after a BFP? It worries me. x
> 
> I was freaking out due to no symptoms because with my mc I was nauseous from about 3-4 days after transfer until the d/c... I couldn't eat! But with this one nothing until 5.5 weeks then I had it until 15 weeks... Wasn't as bad as with my mc as I still ate but I fel awful for nearly 10 weeks!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun xx:flower:


----------



## Mells54

Hi all! Just thought I would put out a quick update. We had an exciting, scary, crazy few days. Went to the doc on Friday for a checkup and she immediate
Y sent me to the hospital for an emergency c-section based on my protein and blood levels in my urine, along with the severity of my swelling. Got the the hospital at 1030 and the Kaitlyn and Jocelyn were born just after 2 PM. They are doing wonderful and weighed right around 6 pounds each. Unfortunately, for me I developed full eclampsia, and went into seizures awhile in recovery. I spent 3 days in ICU, and only got to hold my girls for the first time last night. DH was amazing taking care of them on his own the first few nights. We are finally all together and I'm on tremendous amounts of drugs to reduce my swelling, and lower my blood pressure...both of which I still have. I'm truly glad I don't remember much of anything that transpired although most of the medical staff told me I had conversations about things while in recovery. I'm so excited to have my girls and glad they are doing so well. Hopefully, we will all be released tomorrow and be together as a family at home. All I can say, is thank god for such a wonderful medical staff, that took care of me, and my family!

Needless to say Valentine's Day is my new favorite holiday!


----------



## MoBaby

Mells how scary this all sounds!! I am sooo glad you are recovering and the drs are managing you so well! And congrats mamma on 2 healthy big girls for 35 weeks!! Congrats! Rest up!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Hi all! Just thought I would put out a quick update. We had an exciting, scary, crazy few days. Went to the doc on Friday for a checkup and she immediate
> Y sent me to the hospital for an emergency c-section based on my protein and blood levels in my urine, along with the severity of my swelling. Got the the hospital at 1030 and the Kaitlyn and Jocelyn were born just after 2 PM. They are doing wonderful and weighed right around 6 pounds each. Unfortunately, for me I developed full eclampsia, and went into seizures awhile in recovery. I spent 3 days in ICU, and only got to hold my girls for the first time last night. DH was amazing taking care of them on his own the first few nights. We are finally all together and I'm on tremendous amounts of drugs to reduce my swelling, and lower my blood pressure...both of which I still have. I'm truly glad I don't remember much of anything that transpired although most of the medical staff told me I had conversations about things while in recovery. I'm so excited to have my girls and glad they are doing so well. Hopefully, we will all be released tomorrow and be together as a family at home. All I can say, is thank god for such a wonderful medical staff, that took care of me, and my family!
> 
> Needless to say Valentine's Day is my new favorite holiday!

HOLY SHIT!!!


Congratulations on your beautiful princesses <3 I am so very happy to hear that you're doing well though that is so scary!



Pictures are a must :) 


Ok who's next ROFL


----------



## MoBaby

brandy you are!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> brandy you are!!!!!!


Goodness I think you're right... it's between me and Blue I believe.


----------



## MoBaby

You are one day ahead of blue but it could be either!! I cant wait for all the twins!! I am in 30 days but the dr goal is just 6 days away so anytime after that for me! Hoping to go to at min 36 weeks though which I think I will. I freaked DH out tonight and told him that anytime after the next 6 days the drs will deliver me and we will be parents so sometime between 6 and 30 days! He was like holy sh*t!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells as I said in the other thread congrats on your babies and soooo glad they are doing well. I pray everything cont to go well with you as well. Your doc caught it very quickly

Brandy we need a recent belly pic and I have a guy feeling you are next  and then blue and then mo. That's my prediction ;)

Mo- I know that was a crazy feeling for us saying "just think I 14 days we will be parents" it's just soooooo crazy how quick life changes and it's pretty amazing

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Mells!! I hope you feel better soon...xxx

Ladies... I have tested again, 12DPT today...do you think their's a progression in the lines??? Left is 9DPT and Right is today...
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyDancing13 said:


> Congratulations Mells!! I hope you feel better soon...xxx
> 
> Ladies... I have tested again, 12DPT today...do you think their's a progression in the lines??? Left is 9DPT and Right is today...

Yes, stop testing though! You're super pregnant.


----------



## Blue12

Mel's omg and congrats. I'm glad you are okay now. Congrats on your girls. 6lbs is amazing!!!!!

Brandy you and I have the same date except i did 3dt and you did 5dt but my ticker is behind lol. And my dr considers my 40w due date as march 30 and yours says April 1st right lol. Yet your "induction" is booked ahead of mine lol. And ten on top of all that anyone of us could go at any minute. I had a panick last night thinking something was up and I'm so not emotionally and physically ready hahahaha. I'm in total denial lol. We've been having a great relaxing family weekend and been out for meals and suddenly last night it all became real again as I had some funny feelings lol


----------



## Blue12

Oh and love the names Mel's!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Mells. Sounds like you have been through a lot but glad to here you and the girls should be home soon. Can't wait to see pics!!!

AFM, had ER this morning back home now relaxing. A bit sore but ok they retrieved 22 eggs and will get a call tomorrow with fertilisation report xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

As much as I would love for these little girls to make it to 36W or beyond I am so doubting myself right now.

I have had debilitating back pain (today will make 4 days) it's so out of control. I am sure I am probably just being a sissy compared to others I dunno. I have spent since Thursday going from one chair to another, to the couch, to the bed, to the jacuzzi, to the shower, pacing the house. I dont know wtf to do. I dont normally take pills but last time this happened they told me to take 1k mg of tylenol and then to take 600MG of ibuprofen only if I had to. Well I have had to and I still cant manage the pain. I am calling the doctor this morning but I know I will just be told its all part of it.

I literally have been bawling my eyes out almost non stop. I am emotionally and physically destroyed :( Anyone have any suggestions for pain relief? At this point my stomach is so torn up from tylenol I feel like I am about to be sick at any moment constantly.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I should add it's not contractions, kidney stones, or infection I was checked for all of it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy GL on your ER TOday!!

Ignore! I see you already had it haha. Congrats 22 eggs is fabulous :) I cant wait to hear the fertilisation report.


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy!! That is fantastic!! Congrats! Test up!

Brandy: you probably need a muscle relaxer. Some are fine to take during pregnancy. I know you said it's not contractions but when were you checked last? Sorry you feel so awful :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Sandy!! That is fantastic!! Congrats! Test up!
> 
> Brandy: you probably need a muscle relaxer. Some are fine to take during pregnancy. I know you said it's not contractions but when were you checked last? Sorry you feel so awful :(

I was checked 6 days ago. They are sending me to L&D right now for monitoring and to see what we can do. FX they give me something safe and let me come home. I do not want to stay at the hospital.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks mo and brandy

Brandy, hope they can give you something to reduce the pain xx


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy I hope they can help you :( and hopefully no contractions.


----------



## L4hope

Brandy hope they can give you some relief. :hugs:

Sandy that's a great number of eggs! Hope to hear more great news tomorrow!!


----------



## jack79

Congratulations Mells! What a scary rollercoaster end to your pregnancy! Glad ur recovering now :)

Baby I started to feel a bit sick around 5.5 weeks- it got a lot worse during week 6 by which time I felt horrendous! Everybody's different. Just enjoy feeling ok for now :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells! OMG! I'm so glad you are ok and recovering. What an ordeal! Congrats on your healthy girls. It must have been so cute to see DH take care of the babies. :winkwink: Sooo happy for you! 

Sandy- 22 eggs! Woooooo! Can't wait to hear the fert report!

Brandy- You poor thing. I hope the Drs can help relieve your pain. It sounds like you are really suffering at this point. Sending love! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- hope all is going well can't wait til your ER!! 

Sandy- sooooo glad you got that many eggs that's awesome! Can't wait for te repeat tom 

Brandy- sorry your hurting so bad hope it gets well

Mells- glad you had a nice weekend with your family. It's well needed esp before they come because that's when zero sleep starts. 

Mo- I'm patiently waiting for your due date :)

Jack your def preg. Quit testing :). However I tested every day twice a day lol


----------



## jack79

Sweetness it's not me that did the recent tests haha! My morning sickness has me convinced that I'm pregnant! :)

Ladies - quick question. How many of you had an internal (transvaginal) scan early in pregnancy? I'm reading so much on the internet about how they can potentially harm the baby. Mine is booked for tomo and now I think I'd rather wait a few weeks for an abdominal u/s......????


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well kidney stones and a bladder infection. Admitted to the hospital again... Uggh this makes 3 times in 2 months.


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> Well kidney stones and a bladder infection. Admitted to the hospital again... Uggh this makes 3 times in 2 months.

Sorry to hear that Brandy :hugs: hope you are soon on the mend xx


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy :(

Jack internal us is perfectly fine! It cannot harm the baby in any way shape or form. It uses the same sound waves as abdominal scan just a different probe essentially.


----------



## Blue12

I had weekly I internal ultrasounds from 6-12 weeks. It will not cause harm. Occasionally it can cause some spotting because the cervix is so engorged with blood.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry to hear that Brandy! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sandy83

Brandy sorry to hear the stones are causing you problems and pain fx'd they can get it under control:hugs:

AFM, just had a call from the clinic and out of the 22 eggs collected 20 of them were mature and 14 of them fertilised, next step is wait for a call on Thursday to see if I will be having a 3dt or 5dt xx


----------



## Blue12

Sandy those are incredible numbers. Praying for you lovely xxxx


----------



## Turkey16

Amazing news Sandy!!! SO excited for you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy that is fantastic!


----------



## Turkey16

Brandy...sorry to hear about your latest issues, UUUGGGHH!! Hang in there girl!


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy that is amazing!! Fx for you!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Sandy that is fantastic news!! Keeping everything crossed... I think 2014 is going to be a great year for all of us. :) xxx

AFM: My first scan is booked for 10th of March at 11.30am. I am anxious, nervous etc etc etc etc... :) xxx


----------



## L4hope

Great fert report Sandy! Grow embies grow!!!


----------



## jack79

Thats brilliant sandy...fc for you xx

Hope ur doing ok Brandy! xx

I saw my little baby today - tiny but perfect :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay jack!!! Everything looked great then? Is it amazing something so small can have a heart beat like that.


----------



## jack79

Yes amazing!

All went well. Had a little bit of spotting this afternoon but that was it. xx


----------



## Blue12

I had spotting after my first scan too Hun. Don't worry it's just the cervix being bumped


----------



## jack79

Ladies I have just woken up and gone to the toilet, only to wipe and find a small clot with a mucusy blob in it. No other bleeding or cramping (I had very mild cramping last night but nothing that noticeable) Could this clot have been my baby? I can't get back to sleep I am so worried :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jack I'm sure it just has to do with the ultrasound. I had a bad bleed for a few days during my 7th week after an ultrasound. Call just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## jack79

I can't stop thinking about this little blob possibly being my little embryo :( I'll call in the morning x


----------



## Blue12

I really don't think it is Hun. Think your baby is snuggled tightly into your lining. You would be bleeding heavily for the baby to come out. People even bleed tons and baby is still snug and safe. I know the absolute panic feeling you are having. Try to focus on stating positive. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

I think you are fine. Sounds like irritation from the scan. I get blobs after internal ultrasounds from all the gel. Its unlikely it was your embryo as you just saw a beautiful baby today and you would have pain and bleeding. Call your clinic tomorrow and tell them what happened but I am sure you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Orientation is done and I am medically cleared for Walter Reed's program. I'm just waiting to schedule my baseline now, which will likely be the 2nd week of March. I cannot wait to get this cycle going!


----------



## L4hope

How are you doing Jack? Did you talk yo the doctor?

Lotus that's so exciting!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Quick update ladies we have 5 top grade embryos going strong so in on Saturday for a 5dt yay!!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats sandy. That's a great amount of embryos. Xxxxxx. Will be thinking of you on Saturday!!!


----------



## jack79

Congratulations sandy :) Thats lots!

I called the hospital and they said not to worry unless there was more bleeding and cramping. Ive been fine since so think I was just panicking over nothing! Thanks for ur messages ladies - when worry takes over its good to have others feed you rational advice! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Glad everything is ok Jack x


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Sandy! That's great news!


----------



## MoBaby

sandy that is great!!

lotus: yay for getting started!!! 

Jack glad there is nothing to worry about!! hopefully smooth sailing from here on out :)


----------



## L4hope

Glad to hear things are better Jack!

Sandy that's wonderful news!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for a smooth transfer!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy that's amazing how many are you transferring? 


Jack-o-lantern congrats!

Haha my phone auto corrected me! I meant jack!


----------



## jack79

Ha I thought that was my new nickname Brandy! :)


----------



## sekky

All best sandy for tomorrow. 

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX Tomorrow Sandy this is it for you! 

AFM- Some of this is redundant I am sure so I am sorry if you have read it more than once&#8230;

I am now home from the hospital waiting for the babies to give me a sign to go back and deliver. Since we live so close the doctors have let me leave to wait it out at home. I just finished another 3 days in the hospital contracting but no progression. I am 1 CM dilated 30% effaced both babies are now head down&#8230; Baby A is 3/5ths engaged. I had emergency surgery to remove my cerclage as well as have a camera inserted into my bladder. My bladder was all clear so that does tell them it&#8217;s is my kidneys and most likely stones. They and I refused to do a CT to determine if and how many till babies are born. I had a kidney infection but was still peeing blood once the infection was gone so we are just riding it out now&#8230; Since there shouldn&#8217;t be a risk to the babies with my pain level and such right now. 
If I do hold out delivery and make it to 35W on Tuesday I have an appt to have another full anatomy scan to see what the babies are weighing/measuring now. They were about 5lbs at the last scan on 2/4 so were hoping they haven&#8217;t slowed their growth yet. I am REALLY trying to get to the point I can have a vaginal delivery as well as keep them out of the NICU.
I have completed the round of steroids last night so as of tonight the steroids should be in effect and start maturing the babies lungs in the event I do deliver early.
That&#8217;s my novel if you made it through reading all that you&#8217;re a trooper!


----------



## Turkey16

Wow Brandy!!! Definitely keeping it interesting!!! Good luck with everything...you will be great!!

Wonderful news Sandy!!!! So exciting!

Hey Sekky!!! How are you?? What's going on??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Did I miss the post somewhere of how many Sandy is transferring?


----------



## jack79

Brandy you have so much going on just now! Its amazing you're managing to keep it all together and staying strong. Get as much rest as you can over the next few days. Looking forward to hearing good news from you real soon :)


----------



## sekky

Sorry about the pains Brandy and take as much rest as you need.

Turkey am good thanks for asking. Nothing much is happening for me right now except for my hysterescopy that came back clear on Tuesday. (I secretly wished they would find something that's the problem). So we are back to been 100% unexplained.

How is your pregnancy going?

Sandy waiting for an update on your transfer.


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies 

Back from transfer and have 1 outstanding blastocyst on board yay!!!!!

Sorry I haven't been on much but between visiting dh in hospital and everything else haven't a clue whether I'm coming or going but next week I'll have more time to catch up on things xx


----------



## MoBaby

congrats sandy!! rest up!! :)


----------



## Blue12

Congrats sandy!!! How's your dh doing? Xxxx


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Sandy...WOOOOOOOT!


----------



## Turkey16

sekky said:


> Sorry about the pains Brandy and take as much rest as you need.
> 
> Turkey am good thanks for asking. Nothing much is happening for me right now except for my hysterescopy that came back clear on Tuesday. (I secretly wished they would find something that's the problem). So we are back to been 100% unexplained.
> 
> How is your pregnancy going?
> 
> Sandy waiting for an update on your transfer.

I totally hear you Sekky..."unexplained" is so frustrating!!! Are you moving forward with another cycle?? Pregnancy is going well, just about 27 weeks along. Thanks for asking!


----------



## sekky

Outstanding blastocyst!! That sounds nice. Keeping everything crossed that this is it for you.

Turkey I want to but getting cold feet. DH isn't ready as well.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay sandy that's awesome. I hope your DH gets to feeling better


----------



## Blue12

Love your avatar sweetness!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Love your avatar sweetness!!!!

I second that it's adorable HAHA 



Sandy congrats on PUPO :) I will be thinking of you and your dh during these times and I wish you the very best. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys. I have a bajillion pictures already. I can't believe they are going to be 3 months old march 3. Both are starting to smile and talk. Gavin talks a lot more the Gunner. I just have to remember they are going to do things at diff times.


----------



## Blue12

That seems so fast sweetness. They look very much alike in your avatar. Do they look alike on person? Do people have a hard time telling them apart? I know even if they aren't identical siblings can look a lot alike.


----------



## ~Brandy~

wow 3 months really!? OMG time did fly.


----------



## Sandy83

Sweetness can't believe they are 3 months already time flies!!!! Sounds like they are doing great so cute 

Brandy, How you doing?

AFM, doing ok feeling a little tired but getting there. Got a call from the clinic this morning to say that they re graded my other embryo's and were able to freeze 2 of them so over the moon with that :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:xx


----------



## jack79

That's brilliant that u've got some frosties sandy! Xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy that's wonderful you have frosties this time!!! Hoping you don't need to use them for a long time!


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy that's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! So much to catch up on here. 

Brandy, sounds like things are moving along for you. 

Sandy, glad you have some frosties and congrats on being PUPO!

Sweet, time does fly! 3 months!

AFM, enjoying life with the girls. They are doing well, and I'm getting better as well. DH is home with us another week so that is a relief. Attached is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells Omg they melt my heart! 

AFM back at L&D for monitoring BP isn't too elevated but swelling is horrible. They are checking labs now to see if pre e


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Brandy! Take care!


----------



## MoBaby

Mells precious babies!

Brandy hope all is okay! It's time to get those babies out it sounds like.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells! What a couple of cuties! So excited for you. <3


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, Brandy!


----------



## Blue12

Mel's they are sooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!

Brandy so sorry you keep going through all this. Xx


----------



## Turkey16

Thinking of you Brandy!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Turkey16

Great news about the frosties Sandy!!! 

Mells...those little ladies are crazy cute!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well BP rose slightly and my labs came back as elevated liver levels so pre e is starting. They want to keep me in the hospital for 48 hours to see if I can maintain where am at or if it's worse. He is trying to make it to 36w I am ready any moment sounds awful but I'm mentally done


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, sending hugs and prayers. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Brandy thinking of you :hugs:

Mells they are gorgeous I bet you and dh are over the moon xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- I hope everything goes ok. And I'm sure you are pretty spent. I hope everything gets better!

Mells I didn't know you had your girls!!! Congrats they are tooooo cute! I absolutely love the pic!


----------



## BabyDancing13

I had a small bleed last night, luckily it hasn't continued, but my viability scan has been brought forward to next Monday now. I am just praying one or both are stuck in there. What a rollercoaster xx


----------



## jack79

Mells ur little ones are so adorable!

Brandy hope ur doing ok...

Baby I can relate to how ur feeling. I'm currently experiencing some spotting and praying that it subsides. Good luck for ur scan on monday. xx


----------



## MoBaby

Baby so sorry about your scare. I read your other post too about the digital hpt.. Just know the digitals are it accurate (conception indicator).. Fx all is okay!!

Jack ugh! More spotting! Are you having scan soon?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hope it subsides for you Jack- perhaps the scan just irritated your cervix? xx

Thanks mobaby- I am just willing some sort of symptoms to kick in to reassure me that something is happening. I am just praying that scan shows something. I have resisted testing since last Thursday. xx


----------



## jack79

I had a scan last week which caused a little spotting. Its the same amount so far. Very light...have a midwife appt on friday x


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! My baseline has been scheduled for Mar 4! My tentative retrieval date is Mar 19! I am so excited to finally get started. It has been a long year.


----------



## jack79

That's great Lotus :) FC this is your time x


----------



## Sandy83

Great news lotus not long now xx


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, fx'd this is it for you...I'm so excited you found a program in your new location. It's so difficult yo move while TTC.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells Congratulations! What beautiful little girls so very happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

The girls are doing great mom is not. I have chosen to take the torture as long as it isn't life threatening.

I am on hospital bed rest currently. The girls are about 5lbs 6oz each and 19" long.. Both head down. Dilated only 1cm with 40% effaced. My system is apparently not real thrilled with the end of pregnancy. I have kidney stones which are continually creating a new infection. So they are treating the infections as they come. I was just diagnosed with pre-eclampsia my entire body is swollen. To manage the pre e we are doing labs for liver levels every 6 hours as well as a urine collection that is being tested all the time. My BP is high for me but not for some people only around 140/70-80s.. So I'm just sitting around waiting for the big event lol. I'm F at any point any of my tests come back above a certain point I will be taken in for an emergency c-section
Forgot to mention they get daily scans for their fluids and 4 nst a day. As long as they are happy we keep them in.


----------



## Blue12

Oh brandy. You are incredible for working so hard and going through so muh to keep them in!!!!!! Do you have a date in which you won't go through anymore or are you just waiting and seeing?


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy such a hard finish!! I'd probably given in by now.. I'm sorry you are going through all this but you are going to have beautiful girls soon! I hope everything improves soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls it's rough.. Multiple times per day I question my sanity lol. I just know those few extra days might determine their health for life. 

If we can make it 7 more days to 36w the doctor and I will discuss delivery. I don't want pitocin so if I make it that far it's a c-section scheduled so we shall see... Nothing like no birth plan lol


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, after going through what you are going through less than 2 weeks ago, I applaud you. Please continue to listen to the docs (which I know you will) and bake those girls a little longer. I can't wait to see them!!!!!


----------



## Em260

Hi ladies. Wow I've missed a lot. So much going on!

Sandy - keeping everything crossed for you! Great news about the frosties too :)

Lotus - yay for getting started!! March 4th is so soon!

Babydancing - I hope the bleeding subsides. :hugs: I know how scary bleeding/spotting is I had it all through my first and second trimesters. 

Brandy - so sorry you're going through all of this :hugs: Good job hanging in there and keeping your girls cooking a little longer. Fx they stay put until 36 weeks. 

Mells - your girls are beautiful!! Congratulations!

Sweetness - I can't believe your boys are 3 months already! I love your avatar pic!


----------



## Mells54

Em, how are you and the LO doing? Can't believe she is almost a month old already. Seems we wait so long and then they arrive and time speeds up!


----------



## jack79

Brandy! Sounds like a really tough time is being had. Hope ur doing ok. Stay strong. Keep us posted on how ur doing. Good luck xxxx


----------



## MoBaby

Jack how are you? Hopefully spotting has stopped.


----------



## jack79

Yes it stopped so think all is fine. I have a midwife appt tomo so hoping she will reassure me that all's well x


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX for you jack :) I am sure your appt will put you at ease!


----------



## L4hope

Brandy sorry you're having a tough time. Been there and it's no fun waiting and being poked and prodded nonstop. Hang in there...you'll be holding your beautiful babies soon!!


----------



## Turkey16

What's the latest Brandy? How are you feeling??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> What's the latest Brandy? How are you feeling??

Nothing has changed. Constant monitoring. Babies are fine my Pre E is holding steady not good but not any worse. I think I have bought the babies almost an extra week! This started on Sunday at 34W5D so gonna keep just powering through till Thursday of next week at 36W2D.... I told the doctor I would only then discuss a csection.


----------



## MoBaby

Glad you are sticking your ground! Sounds like you and babies are stable so keep cooking :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's torture being on hospital bed rest! I vow to never commit a crime I couldn't hack it in jail Rofl.*

The doctors are letting me be home for the weekend but I have to report for labs and nst first thing Monday morning. Hooray


----------



## jack79

U sound like ur sticking to ur guns brandy - good for u! Hope being at home is a welcome break from the hospital x


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> U sound like ur sticking to ur guns brandy - good for u! Hope being at home is a welcome break from the hospital x

Ya I'm pretty stubborn when I decide something. I know they have training but I get to decide so we're going with it.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, you are holding tough! Enjoy some time at home this weekend.


----------



## Blue12

Brandy a weekend at home sounds amazing. I can just imagine feeling stuck in the hospital. Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy how are you?


----------



## Mells54

Mo, what happens if you go into labor be for the scheduled c-section? Will you deliver naturally? Is that an option?


----------



## MoBaby

Mells that is a good question.... I'm not sure the answer. The baby is breech right now so I imagine the ob would get me into the or for a section. I'm supposed to call right away with any contractions. The ob doesn't want me to have contractions b/c I'm at risk for uterine rupture. I have an appt Thursday I'll have to ask.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Mells that is a good question.... I'm not sure the answer. The baby is breech right now so I imagine the ob would get me into the or for a section. I'm supposed to call right away with any contractions. The ob doesn't want me to have contractions b/c I'm at risk for uterine rupture. I have an appt Thursday I'll have to ask.

Oh my nothing to toy with. I would be on pins and needles and calling at every twinge.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells your pre e came out of the blue late in pg right? Did you just all the sudden swell up like a hot air balloon? 

Just nosey because I had only gained at the most 21lbs by week 31. The minute I noticed something was swelling I was constantly weighing so I could show the doctors there was a dramatic difference over a small time frame. Well before and while in the hospital I swelled so bad I couldn't even bend my knees, my ankles had fat rolls, and I was getting almost a second bump in lower abdomen from water. I gained 29lbs of water in 6 days! 

I still feel awful but have Lost about 14 lbs of the water in the last couple days. I am hoping for more to come off babies get here.. If not will it come off quickly after the birth?


----------



## MoBaby

Damn 21 lbs at 31 wks w/ twins???? Eek! I'm up about 23-25 lbs at 35 weeks.. I feel huge lol. 

Brandy I did call the other day b/c my BH really picked up, woke me up one night, and more than 4 per hr all day the following day... They basically blew me off and I had to beg the nurse to talk to my dr.. She spoke to one of the obs who said if it doesn't stop to call back later. Luckily it did but it was super annoying and frustrating b/c I was very ubconfortable.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Damn 21 lbs at 31 wks w/ twins???? Eek! I'm up about 23-25 lbs at 35 weeks.. I feel huge lol.
> 
> Brandy I did call the other day b/c my BH really picked up, woke me upstairs night, and more than 4 per hr all day the following day... They basically blew me off and I had to beg the nurse to talk to my dr.. She spoke to one of the obs who said if it doesn't stop to call back later. Luckily it did but it was super annoying and frustrating b/c I was very ubconfortable.

Thats crazy. .. My doc tells me one thing and then when I call to tell him it is happening I have to go through a pit bull of a nurse and or or receptionist I hate that.


----------



## Sandy83

MoBaby said:


> Sandy how are you?

Not too good Mo! Started bleeding on Friday deja vu as with every other cycle. I'm considering myself out for this cycle!!!! Had my breakdown on Friday and starting to pull myself together now. Putting all my energy in to DH at the mo and concentrating on him. Just felt like this cycle ad different guess not xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy83 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Sandy how are you?
> 
> Not too good Mo! Started bleeding on Friday deja vu as with every other cycle. I'm considering myself out for this cycle!!!! Had my breakdown on Friday and starting to pull myself together now. Putting all my energy in to DH at the mo and concentrating on him. Just felt like this cycle ad different guess not xxClick to expand...

Well I'm not counting you out just yet... Fx


----------



## Sandy83

Guess things will be confirmed on Monday xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy :( Soooo sorry about the bleeding....maybe things will be different come beta day?? I hope so. Sooo sorry :(


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells your pre e came out of the blue late in pg right? Did you just all the sudden swell up like a hot air balloon?
> 
> Just nosey because I had only gained at the most 21lbs by week 31. The minute I noticed something was swelling I was constantly weighing so I could show the doctors there was a dramatic difference over a small time frame. Well before and while in the hospital I swelled so bad I couldn't even bend my knees, my ankles had fat rolls, and I was getting almost a second bump in lower abdomen from water. I gained 29lbs of water in 6 days!
> 
> I still feel awful but have Lost about 14 lbs of the water in the last couple days. I am hoping for more to come off babies get here.. If not will it come off quickly after the birth?

Brandy, my pre e did come late in pregnancy. Probably the last couple of weeks. I was going for my appts weekly, and they didn't mention my weight gain, but did say my BP was high and I had protein in my urine. That is what triggered them doing the 24 hr urine test which came back extremely high, and them sending me immediately to deliver. After delivery I was given lasiks (which are like diuretics) to help get rid of the fluid. I never paid much attention to my weight gain bc the docs always said it was ok. I know in the end it did go up quickly, and I gained probably close to 60 lbs total. By the first week after delivery I lost 50 lbs and as of yesterday I was back to my pre pregancy weight. I still have some to lose since I gained weight on the hormones when I was doing IVF. I'm happy to say I'm in my regular clothes and all of my swelling is pvirtually gone. Still can't get my wedding ring on yet :cry: My BP is coming down and I actually feel pretty darn good.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Mells your pre e came out of the blue late in pg right? Did you just all the sudden swell up like a hot air balloon?
> 
> Just nosey because I had only gained at the most 21lbs by week 31. The minute I noticed something was swelling I was constantly weighing so I could show the doctors there was a dramatic difference over a small time frame. Well before and while in the hospital I swelled so bad I couldn't even bend my knees, my ankles had fat rolls, and I was getting almost a second bump in lower abdomen from water. I gained 29lbs of water in 6 days!
> 
> I still feel awful but have Lost about 14 lbs of the water in the last couple days. I am hoping for more to come off babies get here.. If not will it come off quickly after the birth?
> 
> Brandy, my pre e did come late in pregnancy. Probably the last couple of weeks. I was going for my appts weekly, and they didn't mention my weight gain, but did say my BP was high and I had protein in my urine. That is what triggered them doing the 24 hr urine test which came back extremely high, and them sending me immediately to deliver. After delivery I was given lasiks (which are like diuretics) to help get rid of the fluid. I never paid much attention to my weight gain bc the docs always said it was ok. I know in the end it did go up quickly, and I gained probably close to 60 lbs total. By the first week after delivery I lost 50 lbs and as of yesterday I was back to my pre pregancy weight. I still have some to lose since I gained weight on the hormones when I was doing IVF. I'm happy to say I'm in my regular clothes and all of my swelling is pvirtually gone. Still can't get my wedding ring on yet :cry: My BP is coming down and I actually feel pretty darn good.Click to expand...

Great to hear you're much better! Your post gives me hope that it will go down after the birth. U can't function with all this this swelling


----------



## Blue12

Wow Mel's that's great to hear how amazing and quick your recovery has been. 

Sandy I'm still holding out hope for you. Sorry it's do stressful Hun xxx


----------



## Mells54

Yes the swelling definitely improved quickly after delivery. I'm sure some of it was the meds they gave me, but I think that was just part of it. People cannot believe how much better I look since the girls arrived, even the pediatrician told me I looked so much improved since I left the hospital.


----------



## jack79

Hope u get ur bfp sandy - u never know. Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks ladies think I'm well and truly out more bleeding this morning. I'm gutted!!!!!!!


----------



## jack79

:( So sorry sandy. Its such a horrible feeling. Did u have an endometrial scratch procedure before ur ivf cycle? I had that this time and believe that it helped with implantation. xxx


----------



## Turkey16

Sorry Sandy...so, so, so frustrating.


----------



## Mells54

So sorry Sandy :cry:


----------



## L4hope

Oh Sandy I was so hoping and praying this would be your time. So sorry! Maybe a frozen cycle is just what your body needs. I would ask about the endo biopsy too to help with implantation. :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy-so sorry to hear that. You and your dh are in my prayers


----------



## Sandy83

Well it's confirmed it's a BFN :cry:

On top of everything DH has been admitted back to hospital as he has an infection. Just feel like things keep going from bad to worse is it ever going to get better :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

Oh sandy :( so sorry things are going this way. I don't have any words.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Oh sandy :( so sorry things are going this way. I don't have any words.

I second that. I wish I could do something to help you. I really do :-(


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so so sorry, Sandy. :( &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Blue12

So heartbreaking sandy. I'm so sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Had my baseline today at Walter Reed. I start the stims on Friday!! No Lupron this time. I'm doing the antagon protocol. I return to DC next week and the retrieval is tentatively scheduled for the 19th.


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus that's fantastic!!!


----------



## jack79

So sorry that you're having to go through all of this sandy. Hope dh is getting better and that things start to pick up for u both soon. Sending positive vibes ur way xxx


Good luck for ur cycle Lotus xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

LotusBlossom said:


> Had my baseline today at Walter Reed. I start the stims on Friday!! No Lupron this time. I'm doing the antagon protocol. I return to DC next week and the retrieval is tentatively scheduled for the 19th.

Thats awesome news!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, so sorry. Sending lots of hugs and prayers that things turn around for you and DH soon.

Lotus, awesome!!!!!

Brandy, how are you getting on?

AFM, carrying on with my babes!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells I feel like I'm dying lol. Today was actually ok.. But i move at a snail pace. The pressure and Pelvic pain is horrible. 


TMI but don't remember this with my other kids.... I have an annoying type pain that feels like my cervix. I know it's not vaginal walls or uterus.. Anyone else have that before? I am hoping I'm dilating or something


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, that's great news got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Brandy, Hope the pain is you dilating and you can get some pain free days soon :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Blue12

BabyDancing13 said:


> I had a small bleed last night, luckily it hasn't continued, but my viability scan has been brought forward to next Monday now. I am just praying one or both are stuck in there. What a rollercoaster xx

Baby dancing I've been thinking about you. I see from your other thread and signature it wa a chemical pregnancy. I'm so sorry Hun. My one cycle was a chemical and it's absolutely devastating. The only thing I thought that was positive was that it showed that my body could get pg. and that that embryo could just have been faulty. 

Hugs Hun xxxxx


----------



## Sandy83

Babydancing, so so sorry to hear your news sending you lots of :hug: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see


----------



## Sandy83

Brandy, don't blame you for wanting to get out of the hospital. I'm hoping your waters break soon and you can get these babies out xx


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy how exciting!!! Eek!! Anything you can do to speed things along?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm refusing pitocin atm. So right now I'm just pacing the floor and trying to go up and down the stairs. But so much Pelvic pain uggh.


----------



## Blue12

Do you have one of those giant exercise balls? That really made things happen quickly with my dd


----------



## jack79

How are you Brandy??? Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Well it's confirmed it's a BFN :cry:
> 
> On top of everything DH has been admitted back to hospital as he has an infection. Just feel like things keep going from bad to worse is it ever going to get better :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that, Sandy :hugs:

Things will get better. There will be joyful times ahead.


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Had my baseline today at Walter Reed. I start the stims on Friday!! No Lupron this time. I'm doing the antagon protocol. I return to DC next week and the retrieval is tentatively scheduled for the 19th.

Congratulations, Lotus! I hope this is your time!!!


----------



## Em260

Sandy83 said:


> Well it's confirmed it's a BFN :cry:
> 
> On top of everything DH has been admitted back to hospital as he has an infection. Just feel like things keep going from bad to worse is it ever going to get better :cry:

Oh Sandy I'm so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Sandy83

Any news Brandy? xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies, I am on day 5 of stims and they doubled my dosage yesterday. I'm so happy that they are being aggressive. I only got 3 embryos last time, I think because my dosages were really low due to a cyst. I'm uncomfortable with the abdominal pressure and a bit of dizziness, but thrilled to be here. I'm looking for ways to still dress in cute outfits instead of ALWAYS rolling around in my yoga gear. ;) Here's hoping this is the one!


----------



## L4hope

Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for you Lotus!!!


----------



## Blue12

Hoping for you lotus. Sounds good!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Blue how are you feeling?? those babies have to be ready to come out :) 

lotus sounds like your re is keeping everything well controlled and on track...getting close!


----------



## Blue12

I'm incredibly tired and uncomfortable. Feel so bad that I need so much help to be a good mom to my dd right now. Can't wait to be mobile again. Csection is Friday morning!!! 

Yours is just a few days after mine mobaby!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I didnt realize it was sooo close!! How exciting!! I feel you with the discomfort. I could not imagine having 2 babies in there. My ribs are sooo painful because of breech baby :( Head is wedged up there...I am glad I don't have to carry baby for 2 more weeks longer and get to deliver early. Although if I had to I would. I'm just worried my baby is going to be itsy bitsy.


----------



## Blue12

I hear you lol. Both of my girls are breach with heads up. Have you had an ultrasound recently to estimate babies weight? My girls are currently estimated at 7lbs. My friends baby was born at 37.4 weeks and he was 8lbs 9oz. And she did not have gd. He was just a big baby.


----------



## MoBaby

I had the tech at work who does ob scan me today and estimated was 5 1/2 lbs. Im thinking baby will be 5.5-7 lbs. Its not uncommon I think with unicornuate uterus to have small babies because the room runs out. I'm going to ask thursday if i need a scan prior. Your babies are measuring big too which is great for twins. Wow 8lb 9oz early.. i think id freak lol.


----------



## Sandy83

Great news lotus. I've got everything crossed that this is the cycle for you!!!!:hugs:

Blue, yay! for Friday can't believe its so soon. Look forward to hearing about your little girls :happydance: Sound like they are growing big!

Mo, Not long for you either it's exciting :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are well :hugs: xx


----------



## Em260

Lotus - great news!! Keeping fx for you!

Blue - wow, I didn't you were so close to delivery! Good luck on Friday!


----------



## Mells54

Blue, can't wait to see your girls!

Mo, you are close too!

My girls will be a month on on Friday...time is flying! And their Honey (DH's mom) gets here tonight for a visit.


----------



## Blue12

Wow Mel's. can't believe a month already!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Sandy...any news on DH? Hope you guys are ok!

What's the latest with you Lotus?? Had any more monitoring appts?


----------



## Sandy83

Hey Turkey, How you doing? 

Not long for you now!!!!! Are you all sorted?

As for DH he is doing ok obviously the first dose of chemo always seems the worse as his body seems to react quite aggressively to it. He goes in tomorrow for his 2nd dose of chemo so hopefully this one isn't as bad. He is starting to lose his hair again, think it is affecting him more than he is letting on and is just trying to be strong which is a typical male!!!!! Just taking each day at a time at the moment. 

With regards to IVF we got our letter for WTF appointment but going to cancel it as need to concentrate on DH and his situation and put TTC on a back burner at the moment xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy so sorry you are dealing with all this! You and dh are very strong!! Get dh healthy which is the first priority. I know you'll be continuing your journey of ttc soon and you and dh are going to be great parents someday.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mo xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone :) It's so crazy busy around our house now with the twins here! I wouldnt change it for the world. I feel like a million bucks compared to when I was pregnant LOL. I even lost all of my baby weight in the first 3 days and slipped back into my size 6's that I never thought would fit again! 

I had the most amazing vaginal birth possible! Only 5 pushes to deliver 2 beautiful babies. Here are a few pics :) I am sorry that I cant do personals but I did read what is going on... I just cant keep up right now but I wish everyone the very best! I thank you all for the support in this journey.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0185.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13









DSC_0205.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0206.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0216.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sandy83

Wow Brandy they are gorgeous. Congratulations xx


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy that's pretty amazing! Congrats! They are beautiful :) can't believe you lost all the weight already!! I'm jealous already lol.


----------



## L4hope

Sandy you are such a brave woman! I wish that you and dh didn't have to go through this! Taking care of your hubby absolutely is your focus right now. I hope and pray that his treatment is effective and he is feeling better soon. Wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks L4, you ladies are so supportive whatever the issue xx


----------



## Em260

Hey Sandy, I'm so sorry you have to go through this right now. I know you are a great support for your DH and once he is healthy again I look forward to cheering you on in your TTC journey. Huge :hugs:


----------



## jack79

Congratulations Brandy!!! Your girls are gorgeous :)

Hope you're ok Sandy. xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Brandy on your beautiful little ladies :) 

Sandy, sending you big hugs and keeping you and DH in my thoughts. I had 6 weeks of intensive radiotherapy some years ago which wasn't too pleasant, so cannot imagine what the chemo is like xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, sending lots of hugs and prayers your way. 

Brandy, they are adorable. It's amazing how fast the weight comes off when you have pre e. I too am actually under my pre pregnancy weight wearing my regular jeans!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, How you holding up? Only on more day till your life changes forever and you can hold your baby :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

I'm doing great!! Other than my nursery isn't complete due to a shippng delay I feel great for now... Wondering if in the morning I'm going to freak out lol :) I can't wait to meet little Mo!!!

I'm going to your a nursery center in a bit. Sill don't have childcare pinned down.

Mells that is great also!!! Gives me hope I'll get back quickly :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck Mo :) xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for today Mo :hugs: xx


----------



## jack79

Good luck Mo! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey everyone!! Baby boy Ezra was born at 940 am via non complicated c-section. apgars were 9 and 9. he weighed 6lbs13oz and 21"long. He is perfect and beautiful. I will share a pic later!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ya mo!!!! Congrats. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jack79

Congratulations Mo! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Mo :hugs: So happy for you. 

Sweetness, Love the photo of your gorgeous Boys!

Lotus, How you doing? xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Mo!


----------



## MoBaby

Here he is. Just after delivery :)


----------



## Sandy83

Gorgeous Mo xx


----------



## L4hope

Awe precious little peanut!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats mobaby

He's beautiful


----------



## MoBaby

Here's another. I couldn't get 2 to attach.


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: Congratulations, Mo! He is adorable! 

I am well. Still stimming (13 days of stims so far) and being monitored daily. Dosages have increased twice now. I am at 225 Gonal-f and 3 menopur. Hoping to trigger tomorrow night. Hotel and dog-sitting costs are definitely adding up. :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- again so handsome!!

Sandy- thank you so much!

Blue how are you?? 

Lotus can't wait til ER!!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, congratulations! What an adorable little guy!

Sweet, hope the boys are doing well.

Brandy, how are you and the girls???

Blue, you're next!!!

Lotus, glad things are progressing. I can't wait to see how many eggs you get!

The girls and I are doing well. They are gaining weight, and really becoming alert of their surroundings.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey Mells! They are doing great :) 9 days old today. BF is consuming my world though. I spend about 12 hours a day doing something BF related... either feeding the babies or pumping so its pretty exhausting. I cant wait to get that all leveled out and on a schedule that is a little less rigorous.


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Hey Mells! They are doing great :) 9 days old today. BF is consuming my world though. I spend about 12 hours a day doing something BF related... either feeding the babies or pumping so its pretty exhausting. I cant wait to get that all leveled out and on a schedule that is a little less rigorous.

Yeah, it's difficult. But I'm happy to report that it does get better. But you have older children, Brandy, so you probably know that. I can only imagine how much tougher it is with twins.


----------



## Blue12

I guess I didn't update here lol. My girls were born on Friday march 14 scheduled csection. 

Maddie Isabella - 6lbs 15oz (on right)
Paige Mackenzie - 6lbs 1oz (on left) 

The girls are sooooo good. Breast feeding has been going very well. We are topping up with a very small amount of formula and are aiming to be exclusively breast feeding in the next week or two (depends on weight gain but we have been doing really well). The only hard time has been yesterday when they both started cluster feeding like crazy. I think I fed them for 6 hours straight as they took turns lol.

The picture won't attach ill have to come back and add the picture lol


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Blue :hugs:

Mo, gorgeous photo :hugs:

Mells, Brandy glad your little ones are doing well :happydance:

Lotus, Great news on the stims look forward to hearing about your ER and how many eggs you get :happydance: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, Who's next for having their little one? xx


----------



## jack79

Congratulations Blue!

So many babies being born on this thread! :)

I've got my 12 wk scan tomo. A little nervous but excited too! Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- oh I know exactly what you are talking about. I'm wrapping up pumping soon and mostly do formula. They get two rounds of formula and one round of breastmilk. I figure the first 3 1/2-4 months is a great start. I just can't try to watch them by myself and pump ESP being preimee and the, only being a month 1/2 adjusted. And first time mom I don't know a lot. I kinda feel guilty for stopping soon glad your girls are doing well :)

First-glad everything is going well

Blue-congrats!! That's solo exciting. They are great weights. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Sweetness_87

Good luck jack! Don't be nervous


----------



## LotusBlossom

Good luck, Jack! Can't wait to hear about your scan. 

I trigger tonight and ER is on Sat! I'm really excited! My abdomen is so tender. I need to get these eggs out!


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck jack!!!

Lotus you too; good luck with ER!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Lotus!

Jack: Everything will go perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Everything will be great Jack!! 

Good Luck Lotus!!! Super excited for you!!!


----------



## Mells54

Blue, congrats! Your girls were good weights too!!! And I love their names.


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Jack :hugs:

Lotus, enjoy your injection free day today and good luck for tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Jack!

Lotus hoping for lots of good eggies!!! 

Blue congrats on your little girls! Glad you're all doing well. 

Sweetness it sounds like you are doing a great job! You have to do what works best for you and your babies. As long as they are gaining and healthy and you aren't stressed out that's all that matters. I had my own struggles with finding what worked best for us. As a first time mom you are doing the best you can in uncharted territory.


----------



## LotusBlossom

We got 15 eggs! Looking forward to the fertilization report tomorrow. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! :happydance: icsi or ivf?


----------



## Turkey16

That's excellent Lotus!!! Great news!!!


----------



## Mells54

Awesome news!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> Congrats!! :happydance: icsi or ivf?

Mo- ICSI! The Dr said she thought most of them were mature and that we wouldn't lose many. :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- yay! That's sooo exciting, I can't wait for the report either


Jack- hope scan went good

L4- yes I think this will help me be less stressed. Just by reduced pumping I feel better.


----------



## FirstTry

Fantastic report, Lotus!


----------



## jack79

Thanks a great number lotus! Congrats! :)

Scan went well ladies - baby looking absolutely fine :) He/she was not wanting to be forced into moving around tho (!) and the sonographer couldnt get measurements for the nt test for Downs so have to wait another month for a blood test for that. Thanks for all ur good luck messages ladies :) xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Jack! I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well! That is awesome!

AFM- We have 6 embryos! We have an appt to go in on Tues for transfer, but they will call me that morning before the appt if they want to wait until Thursday for a 5 day transfer. I am so excited and happy with how things are progressing.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay lotus!! Tuesday is sooo close!!!!


----------



## jack79

Thats brilliant lotus :) Good luck for the transfer! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Jack I'm glad your scan went well! Too bad they could t get the nt measurements. I always had uncooperative baby for ultrasounds. I'm sure all is perfectly fine!


----------



## Sandy83

Jack, great news on ultrasound hope baby cooperates next time for measurement :hugs:

Lotus, Great news not long now till ET I've got everything crossed for you :happydance: xx


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness, glad you're feeling better. Pumping is brutal. When I first brought T home I had to pump after every feeding around the clock and I thought I was going to go insane! 

Jack glad to hear all looks good with the baby!

Lotus great news for 6embies!! Transfer tomorrow or Friday..yay!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: six is fantastic! That's what we started with...and ended with our DS!


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, Good luck today if you have your ET today :hugs: xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus awesome on having a lot of strong embryos. Can't wait til you have your et


----------



## LotusBlossom

My ET was moved to Thurs. Dr called today to say that we have 4 great looking embryos, so we're waiting until day 5. I can't wait!


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Lotus!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great new Lotus yay! for 5 day transfer :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus that is great!!


----------



## Blue12

Great news lotus!!!!!!


Sandy how are you and your dh doing?


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks for asking Blue. How's the Maddie and Paige doing? 

We are doing ok, DH has reacted really well to this last chemo and is back to work this week as we are just waiting the phone call to advise when he will be going back in for his next treatment. 

Had an appointment with the Stem cell transplant specialist on Monday and they didn't tell us anything new from what we already knew but went through the risks and % of successful transplant etc. Think it is all becoming real now! Was able to push it to the back of my mind before but the truth is DH has a 50% chance of surviving this which is becoming very scary!!!!!! 

Why is life so damn hard for some people!!!!! :cry:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh, Sandy! I'm so so sorry! That is not fair. Thinking of you and your DH and sending loads of love and positive energy! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Blue12

Sandy I'm so sorry that life is so rough. I'm praying that things improve for your dh. Sending tons of hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- can't wait and I'm so happy your having a 5 day!! Have you ha a fuve day before or 3?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- I'm so incredibly sorry your having to go through this again. It's going to make you both that much stromger. I will cont to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## jack79

Thats great Lotus. All the best for Thursday.

Sandy - so sorry to hear that. I'm not really religious but I will be saying a prayer for u and ur dh. Try not to think of stats too much. I hope and pray all turns out well in the end for u both xxx


----------



## Turkey16

So sorry Sandy. It is all just so unfair, that there MUST be something majorly good in store for you both. There just has to be!!!! Sending hugs!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I had a 5 day transfer the first time, but the quality wasn't great and I was super stressed at the time. Doing much better now. ;) One Dr seems to think that we should freeze and return for a transfer in May, but the (many) other Drs think it is ok to transfer now. We're going to see what the consensus is tomorrow and do whatever is best. I hope we get to transfer tomorrow, of course! :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

FX for your transfer lotus!! But I will say I trust in FETs so much more now! Both are perfectly fine options and do what makes you feel most comfortable. There will be various opinions per clinic based on personal experience and it may be that one RE has better success with FETs than with fresh transfers Good luck!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks for your kind words ladies, it's greatly appreciated :hugs: We are looking on the positive side as best we can and just taking one step at a time as there are still a lot of hurdles to get over before the transplant. 

Lotus, I've got everything crossed for you today I'm sure whatever decision is made it will be the best and right one for you. Looking forward to an update :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, What happened yesterday are you PUPO? xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy83 said:


> Lotus, What happened yesterday are you PUPO? xx

Yes!!!! Of our 4 embryos, at day 5 we had one blast, one early blast, and 2 morulas. The embryologist said the blast and one of the morulas were "beautiful", so we transferred those. It was awesome. We are waiting to hear if the other two can be frozen. Meanwhile, I am PUPO!!! Walter Reed has an incredible program. We are very happy with how things went there. The Drs and nurses were wonderful. Now hopefully we get to send them a
birth announcement this Dec. ;) Due date 12-13-14 :winkwink:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulation Lotus on being PUPO :happydance: When is OTD? xx


----------



## MoBaby

WOW!! That would be the coolest birth day EVER!! :) FX for you! I am so glad your embryos did so amazing. I bet you get your take home baby (or 2) this time :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks, ladies! OTD is April 5. Of course, I have enough Wondfos and FRERs to start testing early. I can't resist!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Lotus!


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Lotus! That sounds great! I hope you get a frostie or two.


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Congrats lotus. Fx for you this time


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay lotus can't wait till the test date


----------



## Sweetness_87

Had to post here is one of their 3 month (almost 4 month old) pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ah! They are adorable, Sweetness!!!! What a cute pic!


----------



## Blue12

I loooooove the pic sweetness. Can't wait to do our photo session too


----------



## Em260

Lotus - congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I'm sorry to hear this news :hugs: Still keeping you both in my prayers. Do you have a date set for the stem cell transplant?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ladies, are there any hot beverages that are ok during pregnancy? I love hot drinks and can't find anything that is described as completely safe. Did all of the mommies on here avoid hot drinks altogether?


----------



## MoBaby

I didn't really avoid anything (except alcohol and bad stuff) during pregnancy... I drank mostly decaf coffee. I also had some hot tea. It won't affect your uterus habitat. By the time it makes it through it's that of your body temp anyways. If you want a hot beverage go for it. Starbucks can make the drinks "cooled down" if you ask to donut 130-140degrees.


----------



## Turkey16

I'm with Mo...I didn't even know it was a no-no, so that tells you my stance!! I drank hot cocoa and decaf coffee throughout. I went through weird stages though...it only appealed to me now & then. 
Super excited for you Lotus...when do you suppose you'll start the HPTs?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, I know herbal teas are not ok, especially hibiscus and chamomile. I don't want to drink coffee because I have some GERD issues and the coffee exacerbates it. I was drinking black tea, but gave up caffeine. Now I'm finding that when DH and I go to a coffee shop, I have to get a smoothie because I don't know what IS ok, only what isn't (which seems to be everything). I really enjoy warm drinks b/c I am always cold. :) I am avoiding soy and am lactose intolerant, so hot cocoa is out. :( Too many dietary restrictions... Not just due to pregnancy.

I'm going to test on Wed morning. It will be 6dp5dt. Hopefully I can hold out until Wed.... :winkwink:


----------



## Blue12

I drank whatever I wanted but my first cycle when I was seeing a natural path:acupuncturist they told me no cold drinks and to have warm drinks only lol.


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: I drank decaf green tea, peppermint tea, and red rooibos tea, but not more that one cup total per day. I think moderation is the key. The issue with other herbal teas is their effect on hormones. I think you're okay with the three above, none of which contain caffeine.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, ladies! I just had an almond milk hot cocoa and it was GLORIOUS! :winkwink:


----------



## Em260

Yumm hot cocoa sounds delish! I drank a little coffee, 3/4 decaf and 1/4 caffeinated and green tea. I just couldn't give that miniscule amount of caffeine in the morning hehe and my RE said up to one cup of coffee per day is fine. 

Can't wait for you to test, Lotus! Come on bfp!


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, Can't wait for you to test :happydance: As for Tea I always drank Nettle and peppermint but when i looked into it there are so many website that tell you different things about the same teas so think you just have to go with what you feel happy with. 

Em, we don't have a set date yet for the stem cell transplant will be about the July/August time as DH needs to be in remission to have the best chance of it working. We should hopefully hear in the next week or so if either of his brothers are a match to donate so fx'd for that xx


----------



## Em260

Sandy -fx for you that his brother is a match. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, How you holding up are you still going to test tomorrow? 

Sorry Ladies but seem to have lost track with who is due next any clues????????????? xx


----------



## Turkey16

It might be me....I was 32 weeks yesterday. Starting to drag in a MAJOR WAY! Only 9 more days with my 5th graders, but my replacement teacher is "shadowing" me yesterday, today & tomorrow...talk about exhausting!!! On top if that I'm awaiting the results of my blood test to see whether it not I have "cholestasis of pregnancy" which is a super fun gall bladder issue soma gals get in the 3rd trimester that makes you wanna rip your skin off from the itchiness! Fun times!!! If I can just get through these next 9 days (4 afternoons off for NST tests at least!) I will be putting my butt on self-imposed bed rest and trying to get to at least 36 weeks. Fingers crossed! Some good news is we had our follow-up at CHOP for baby girl's lung issue and they told us the lesion is "insignificant", so no more CHOP until she is 4 weeks old. That was a big relief! We had to have a ridiculously comprehensive ultrasound and babes weighed in at 4.1-the lady, and 4.9-the fella...doc said they were both chubberdubs! Explains why I'm zonked!!! And last in the news dept. we broke down and bought a mini-van last night...my poor DH. He feels like he'll never be "cool" again!! LOL! 

Hope all you gals are doing well. I'm off to muddle another day with my class!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Wow Turkey 32 weeks that great. Amazing news that you don't have anymore CHOP till 4 weeks old :wohoo: Glad you will be able to put your feet up soon and relax. 

As for the mini van :rofl: DH will forget all about being cool when he has his little ones in his arms. xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey I am so excited for you! The minivan comment made me chuckle. Those things can make life so much easier when you have your arms full (I know from my experience as a nanny :) )

So... I tested out the trigger and got a positive on 1dp5dt and 2dp5dt, then I got 2 days of stark white negatives (these are on Wondfo strips. This morning, at 5dp5dt I got a faint line. It wasn't fmu and was very faint so I didn't tell DH. He hates it when I test early. :winkwink: I have a ton of tests, so I am going to test again later and probably use a FRER tomorrow morning with FMU. The problem is, I wake up at least twice to pee at night lately... The endometrium leaking out wakes me up. :( I guess it still counts as fmu if I haven't had anything to drink yet. :winkwink: I am cramping more than I have in any other cycle and I definitely feel pulling and tightness in my lower abdomen if I stand up too quickly or move the "wrong" way. I'm so excited and I feel fantastic, even when I don't. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sandy83

I've got everything crossed for you Lotus, look forward to seeing your updates over the next couple of days xx


----------



## sekky

I guess Turkey is the last of the PG ladies. Waiting for lotus to announce hers. This thread needs another BFP!! Maybe am next lol


----------



## sekky

Lotus sounds promising. Fx the line is darker when you poas again


----------



## Em260

Ooh Lotus yay!! That sounds like a BFP to me! :happydance: :happydance: 

Turkey - great news about your baby girl! :) And congrats on making it to 32 weeks! It sounds like you will be getting some well deserved rest soon.


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus thats sounds like a BFP for sure!! The endometrium is gross! 

Turkey: Minivan!! That is something I do not think I could ever drive. But with 2 babies something def needed :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

How exciting Lotus! That's a BFP


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo lotus!!!!!! Congrats. 

Turkey that sounds like me. I basically ended up on the couch the lady 4 weeks from 34-38 weeks. Your babies are great weights!!!


----------



## jack79

Sounds promising Lotus! Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Lotus!!! I hope it keeps getting darker :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- yay I'm glad it's getting darker!


----------



## Turkey16

Very exciting Lotus!!&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got a faint line on a FRER this morning. It's only 6dp5dt, so I'm ok with a faint line for now. :winkwink: It is definitely darker than yesterday's Wondfo.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## sekky

Great lotus.


----------



## Sandy83

:wohoo: great news lotus when is OTD? xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy83 said:


> :wohoo: great news lotus when is OTD? xx

It is Sat, but I am going to a local military hospital and will have to wait for Walter Reed to get the results and call me. I will probably call them just in case... :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Em260

Yay Lotus!!! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I took another FRER this morning and the second line showed up within 30 sec. There is no mistaking it. It's a :bfp:!!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great Lotus :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Congrats lotus:happydance::happydance: just what this thread needed


----------



## MoBaby

:happydance: cograts!!!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, congrats!!!! This is it!


----------



## jack79

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus omg I'm sooooo excited!! Congrats congrats congrats


----------



## Turkey16

AWESOME NEWS LOTUS!!!!! Woooooooooooooooot!!! So happy for you!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, everyone! DH and I are over the moon. Can't wait for the beta numbers! My symptoms are much stronger this time. I'm seriously exhausted, slightly nauseated and my bbs are SORE! I'm still getting some cramping as well. I think things are right on track. :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Thank you, everyone! DH and I are over the moon. Can't wait for the beta numbers! My symptoms are much stronger this time. I'm seriously exhausted, slightly nauseated and my bbs are SORE! I'm still getting some cramping as well. I think things are right on track. :happydance:

So exciting! I hope everything continues to go smoothly!


----------



## LotusBlossom

The test line was as dark as the control on my FRER this morning. :) Waiting for beta results now... :coffee:


----------



## MoBaby

Did you transfer two? If so I bet you have twins!!! :) This is so great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations Lotus! Such awesome news ;-)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mo- yes, we transferred two. :haha: I am on the edge of my seat waiting for the results...


----------



## MoBaby

Eek!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

No phone call. :( I called three nurses and left 2 messages (one was out until Tues), but so far I haven't heard anything. :coffee:


----------



## Turkey16

&#128591;&#128591;&#128591; Keep us posted!!!&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## MoBaby

Don't they know we are waiting :rofl:


----------



## Em260

Yay lotus congratulations!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Mells54

Waiting...:coffee: :coffee:


----------



## FirstTry

How many days post transfer are you, Lotus?


----------



## LotusBlossom

9dp5dt and no phone call!!! It is 6:20 pm. They are not calling. :( They work 7 days a week, so someone will call me tomorrow.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Lotus x


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus I am so excited can't wait for the results. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Finally got my beta! It was lower than I expected, but still positive. It is 123. Hoping for a great big number tomorrow. The nurse said the lab didn't fax the results until this morning. I'm going to mention the STAT note on order when I go back to the lab tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

123 is absolutely perfect for 9dp5dt!!! Congrats!! Still could be twins with that beta!! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Really, Mo? Thanks for making me feel better! I was a little paranoid. ;)


----------



## MoBaby

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Average beta is 104 :)


----------



## Turkey16

My beta at 8dp6dt was 80...TWINS! &#128118;&#128118;


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, girls! I feel much better with that information. :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Great number. On 16.5dpo (13.5dp3dt) with dd my number was 220.


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: I think anything over 100 on 9dp5dt is a good number. I'm betting on a singleton.


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Lotus :happydance: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Going for my 2nd beta in just a bit. The test line was darker than the control line on the FRER this morning. :)


----------



## Sandy83

exciting lotus look forward to seeing you numbers :happydance: xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Going for my 2nd beta in just a bit. The test line was darker than the control line on the FRER this morning. :)

I think you're past the FRER at this point! You need a really insensitive test.


----------



## MoBaby

^Like a clear blue digital! But I hate those things. Line test are better. Actually I think your past testing at this point!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Haha! Oh yes, I got a "Pregnant" on CB digital a few days ago. :) My second beta was 325! So it more than doubled! I am not supposed to get another beta. I scheduled my ultrasound with a civilian Dr for 6 weeks, 6 days. Then, they called back saying the nurse thinks my insurance won't cover an U/S until 8 weeks at least. That doesn't seem right to me, especially considering my history of ectopic pregnancy. I ended up compromising with 7 weeks 3 days and sent an email to my nurse practitioner to see what she thinks. Oh! The nurse also said I may have to pay out of pocket for the ultrasound. This does not make sense to me at all.


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Haha! Oh yes, I got a "Pregnant" on CB digital a few days ago. :) My second beta was 325! So it more than doubled! I am not supposed to get another beta. I scheduled my ultrasound with a civilian Dr for 6 weeks, 6 days. Then, they called back saying the nurse thinks my insurance won't cover an U/S until 8 weeks at least. That doesn't seem right to me, especially considering my history of ectopic pregnancy. I ended up compromising with 7 weeks 3 days and sent an email to my nurse practitioner to see what she thinks. Oh! The nurse also said I may have to pay out of pocket for the ultrasound. This does not make sense to me at all.

Awesome beta :happydance:!!! I hope you get the insurance stuff sorted.


----------



## MoBaby

Fantastic beta!!!!! Congrats!! You shouldn't have to pay for ultrasound esp with your history.


----------



## LotusBlossom

My NP emailed me back. She says she spoke to the billing people in her office and the ultrasound should be covered. I guess there was some confusion. She reassured me and I'm going in at 7 weeks 3 days unless I have any issues before then. I feel great, though! I mean, I'm tired and all that, but I'm thrilled. :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, those are great betas!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great 2nd beta lotus :wohoo: Glad you have your scan issue sorted xx


----------



## Blue12

Great news lotus.


----------



## L4hope

Yay Lotus!!! So happy to see this wonderful news!!!! You have worked long and hard for this. Enjoy!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, L4! We could not be happier. It still doesn't feel real, except when I am dealing with nausea or can't sleep at night because I cannot get comfortable. ;) It's wonderful!


----------



## Sandy83

How is everyone doing?

Lotus when do you have your scan? xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Sandy! My ultrasound is in approx. two weeks. The waiting is brutal, but the symptoms are reassuring. :winkwink: I am 5 weeks, 4 days today and the u/s is at 7 weeks, 3 days.

What else is going on, ladies?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy- How is your DH doing?


----------



## Blue12

Thinking about you and your dh too sandy. Xxx.


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Sandy! My ultrasound is in approx. two weeks. The waiting is brutal, but the symptoms are reassuring. :winkwink: I am 5 weeks, 4 days today and the u/s is at 7 weeks, 3 days.
> 
> What else is going on, ladies?

Yes, the waiting is brutal! Wishing you the best of luck. With those strong betas, I'm confident everything is going well :thumbup:

AFM: My DS is 12 weeks old now! We have finally gotten into some kind of rhythm. But I'll be going back to work soon and have to figure out how to do both.


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I hope things are looking up for you.


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, great news that your symptoms are reassuring and hopefully time will fly over the next 2 weeks. :hugs:

First, Can't believe DS is 12 weeks, sorry to hear you have to go back to work soon but I'm sure you will get sorted into a new routine very soon :hugs:

Turkey, How you doing?

AFM, DH is doing good at the moment he finished his 3rd treatment last week and has had no unusual side affects so far just tiredness and breathless at times but is getting better. He has about a week and half before next treatment to get himself back to normal then back in for his 4th treatment and after that he will have a scan to see how the treatment is working. Just taking each day at a time xx


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Sandy!! Things with me have been really good, with one small exception...for the past 3 weeks I have wanted to scratch my skin off!!! Thankfully I was finally diagnosed with cholestasis. It's a gall bladder condition, so I started bile acid-reducing meds earlier in the week, and last night I finally slept w/o having to take any Benadryl. Woot! Twins have passed 3 outta 3 NST tests, which I'm pretty psyched about, and we have our next one today. We also meet with the perinatologist to make a plan now that I have the cholestasis diagnosis (usually means early delivery)! I'm 34 weeks now, but they very well may tell me I only have til 36 weeks, so we've been trying to take care of loose ends. 

Thanks for the update on DH. I have been praying for both of you!


----------



## Sandy83

Wow turkey 34 weeks already not long now! :wohoo:

Sorry to hear about the cholestasis but at least you have been diagnosed and eventually got a good nights sleep with no help coz you need it as pretty soon you will be having sleepless nights with your babies :happydance:

Let us know how today goes and keep us updated with what is happening xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Turkey- I hope you are feeling better and getting some sleep! 

Sandy- Thinking of you and DH. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- glad everything is going good right now will cont to keep you in my prayers. 

Lotus. How are you doing?!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sandy- glad everything is going good right now will cont to keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Lotus. How are you doing?!

Hey Sweetness! I am doing well. I've been feeling sick most days, all day. :) I'm sleepy as well, but it's ok. I'm happy to have the symptoms for reassurance that everything is going along as it should. My ultrasound is in one week exactly! I'm super excited! 

How are you and your twins?


----------



## esah

I was on this thread way back in July and disappeared after my miscarriage at 7 weeks. It was good for me to be away from the message boards, but I did want to come back and report that things seem to have turned out for me. We had lots of setbacks for 6 months after my m/c, but were able to transfer a frosty in February, and I'm now 14 weeks pregnant! So nice to see that so many others have gotten/stayed pregnant, and even had their babies by now!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi esah! Congrats :)


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulation esah that's great news, keep us updated with how you get on :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

esah said:


> I was on this thread way back in July and disappeared after my miscarriage at 7 weeks. It was good for me to be away from the message boards, but I did want to come back and report that things seem to have turned out for me. We had lots of setbacks for 6 months after my m/c, but were able to transfer a frosty in February, and I'm now 14 weeks pregnant! So nice to see that so many others have gotten/stayed pregnant, and even had their babies by now!

That's fantastic news! Once that baby is in your arms, you really will forget all the pain and difficulty.


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Esah! What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Quick question for you ladies, Has anyone tried o got any views on castor oil packs? xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Esah-congrats 

Sandy- no I'm sorry. No info on those :(

Lotus. That's exciting. I can wait to hear. My boys are good. 5 months may 3rd. Gaining weight good and eating cereal.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lotus so glad youre doing good! 

Esah thats fantastic news Congratulations!!

AFM- The girls are 6W almost 7 I cant believe it... Here is a photo from yesterday taken at a friends photography studio.
 



Attached Files:







picture.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MoBaby

Sooo cute!!!!! How are you doing with them?

We did a photo shoot at 4wks but he was too alert and wiggly for cute poses :( but we got some cute ones.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Sooo cute!!!!! How are you doing with them?
> 
> We did a photo shoot at 4wks but he was too alert and wiggly for cute poses :( but we got some cute ones.

I think I am doing good. We were very fortunate though that my DH took 3 months off work to be home with us... for that reason I havent felt the brunt of having them alone all the time yet. I will see in June if I still have hair left! :dohh:

They are very good babies so far.. The worst we have had is some gas issues but it usually passes quickly.

I just cant believe how quickly the time is passing :( My little babies are just getting older so fast.

Hope you and the LO are doing good


----------



## MoBaby

We are. He's fussy but not colicky and loves to eat... I may have to start pumping only because he's a slow eater also so much of my time is spent nursing. I'm sad I have to go back in 6 weeks to work :( I'm trying to see waft I can do; we can afford me to be out longer but I won't have a job if I do. Hoping for something to fall into place is I can take off longer. Otherwise just hanging out home with baby :) 

Here is a quick shot of him:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> We are. He's fussy but not colicky and loves to eat... I may have to start pumping only because he's a slow eater also so much of my time is spent nursing. I'm sad I have to go back in 6 weeks to work :( I'm trying to see waft I can do; we can afford me to be out longer but I won't have a job if I do. Hoping for something to fall into place is I can take off longer. Otherwise just hanging out home with baby :)
> 
> Here is a quick shot of him:

Oh thats precious! I hope something does work out for you. When they were born it hit me there was just no way I could leave them somewhere. But losing your position is scary! I worked hard to get where I was but in the end decided for me I had to let it go.

Everything about the baby photos are usually all in the staging and the editing :haha: It took us about 2.5 hours to get this one shot and even then one of the girls didn't want the headband on so it was photoshopped in :) its cheating but its the pic I wanted. I also did the bucket one you have with the twins but its still in the editing process.

They were wide awake for the whole shoot but they closed their eyes for just a few seconds when shooting in shutter mode so thats the shots we used lol.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm lucky dh is a photographer so I get to get free pics whenever I want lol! This was his first newborn session ever :) it did take a while to do the ones we have too.. Dh got pooped on!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- so sweet!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Omg mo- how handsome!!'


----------



## LotusBlossom

Brandy and Mo- those pics are adorable! I love it!

I had a big scare last night. I started bleeding quite a bit. We went to the ER and they found that I had a subchorionic hemorrhage. There was only a trace of a hematoma left when they did the ultrasound. We were not allowed to see anything on the ultrasound, but the PA we saw (who was amazing, by the way!) said we have an intrauterine baby with a heartbeat!!! We are so relieved! I have an appt with my ob on Tues, so we'll get to actually see it then.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh! I am on bed rest until my appt. They also found that I have a UTI and anemia as well. I'm taking 10 days of antibiotics, so naturally I am terrified of getting c.diff again. :(


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry about the scare :(
I'm glad baby is okay!
Yay for amazing pas!! (That's my profession) :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay for PAs indeed, Mo! She worked in a fertility clinic and a high risk ob office as well as dealt with IVF herself. We couldn't have asked for better care. She understood all the fears and issues involved with an IVF pregnancy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I'm lucky dh is a photographer so I get to get free pics whenever I want lol! This was his first newborn session ever :) it did take a while to do the ones we have too.. Dh got pooped on!

Awesome! I am super amateur but working on it since I have cute subjects haha


----------



## jack79

Brandy and Mo your babies are so cute! &#128522; Glad to hear you're both enjoying motherhood. 

Lotus - you must have been so scared. I'm 17 weeks along and I still check for blood every time I go to the toilet! Glad to hear your little baby is fine! &#128522; x


----------



## jack79

Sandy - I haven't used castor oil packs but remember reading about them some time ago. I guess they r worth a shot if u want to try them? Hope dh is doing ok x


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oh no lotus I'm glad it turned out ok! I also had a small subchoranic bleed at 9 weeks. I have had every kind and color of bleeding with clots etc. so try not to worry and like jack said I also checked for blood till the day I delivered :)


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: congratulations on the placement and the heartbeat!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Sorry about the scare Lotus, but that sure is some incredible news you got!!! I had a subchorionic hematoma with DD and had to be on bed rest. Very common, so no worrying!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies! We had our first scan at the ob office today. It was amazing. The heart was fluttering away and for a moment, the tech thought we had identical twins. It was a bit of a roller coaster. She looked more and decided that the second heartbeat was actually the cord pulsating. We would be happy either way. Thankfully, we get another scan in 3 weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## MoBaby

Hmmm.. May have a surprise next time! Lol.. Congrats on a great scan! How was the bleed?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks, Mo! The hb was 152! It was unreal. They didn't see the bleed, but said it could show up again and not to freak out if I have some spotting.


----------



## L4hope

Yay Lotus! So so happy for you!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Lotus!!!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, I'm so happy for you!

So it's official we are moving to SC in May. I hope we can make the drive without the girls hating it. Hopefully, they will do a lot of sleeping. I've tried to put them in their car seats regularly to get them used it. So far so good!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats lotus. Great news


----------



## jack79

That's fab news Lotus! &#128522; I have my 20 week scan in 2 weeks! Can't believe I'm nearly halfway there! X


----------



## LotusBlossom

That is going to be a big trip (and change), Mells! I hope your girls enjoy the family road trip. :winkwink: Are you excited to move? 

Jack- 20 weeks! Wow! That happened fast! How are you feeling?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- yay I'm SOOOOOO SOOOO happy for you. Can't wait for your next scan


----------



## jack79

I'm ok lotus. Have a terrible headache right now - it's been with me all day &#128547; Other than that things seem to be fine! X


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh no! Sorry about the headache, Jack. I hope you feel better soon. 

Thank you so much, Sweetness! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Gals!!! I finally have a date for my C-section!! 5-13-14!!! Nervous, but so excited!! I'll be 38 weeks + 1 day...god willing!!! Just wanted to thank y'all once again for your kindness & support!! It's great to see some BFPs starting to roll in again!!! xoxo


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Turkey! How exciting! Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## MoBaby

turkey the end is near! you get to meet your precious babies very soon!!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks girls!!! I just can't wait to stop itching!!!! And meet the babies of course!!! What a crazy ride...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- yay that's so exciting can't wait to see pics


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, great news! Fun times ahead.

Lotus, I love moving to a new place, so we are very excited!


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's getting so close turkey!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies 
How is everyone doing? 
I have my 20 week scan on Tuesday! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay jack!!what so you think you're having?


----------



## LotusBlossom

That's so exciting, Jack! 

I'm doing well. I'm still having a lot of nausea, but have been able to do a bit more lately than before. I have a scan in 10 days to check on the sch. How are you feeling, Jack? 

Mo- how is everything going?


----------



## MoBaby

going good. back to work in a month so i have to start figuring out this pumping during the day thing. right now he can get out much more than i can pump so i may need to see a lactation consultant to make sure the pump fits right. but hes growing a lot!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay! I'm glad to hear that your little guy is thriving. Good luck with the pumping, I can only imagine how tough that can be. I'll soon find out I guess! :winkwink:


----------



## jack79

I'm doing ok. Just a little tired and still getting the odd headache. But much better than I was in the first trimester! Think I'm having a boy - want to find out but dh doesn't! Might have to resort to flipping a coin to decide whether we have a gender scan or not!

Good luck with expressing the milk Mo! Sounds tricky! Xx


----------



## jack79

Have u had any more bleeding Lotus? Hope the scan goes well xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

I had a little bit of red blood a few days after the scan, and then several days of brown blood (sorry if that is tmi), and I've been blood-free for a few days. Our scan is in 9 days, and I can't wait. 

Of course, this morning I saw a story on the news about a woman who gave birth to mono/mono twins yesterday who were holding hands. While that is absolutely adorable, the part of the story I noticed was the part about identicals in the same sac being incredibly rare and dangerous. I'm pretty confident that what our ultrasound tech saw was the cord pulsating (and not another baby), but honestly, neither the tech nor the nurse practitioner seemed convinced that we only have one baby in there... So of course I consulted Google and had a bit of a panic attack.


----------



## jack79

It's so hard to hear/read stories like that and not panic but try not to worry (easier said than done I know)... If it's very rare then it's very unlikely that u have 2 in there. Hope the next 9 days goes quickly for u. Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Yeah, it's probably just a singleton, as I think there's only a 1% chance of identical twins. But there is still a chance. So excited to see you pregnant, Lotus!

Life is great here! DS is starting to sleep better, so that makes it easier. He's still up to eat every 3-4 hours, but goes right back to sleep from about 8am-8pm. The stretches should get longer once he starts on solids, from what I hear.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, First! It sounds like you have a great sleeper! Thank you, I am so excited that it is finally happening. :cloud9:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Jack- I can't remember when your scan is happening. I can't wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## jack79

It was on tues! It went well! Baby was wriggling around and being awkward for the sonographer but everything was looking completely perfect &#128522; It was amazing seeing all of the different body parts xx


----------



## MoBaby

Are you team yellow?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Jack! I'm so glad it went well. Yes, the world wants to know... Did you find out the gender? :winkwink:


----------



## jack79

No! They don't tell u at the hospital I went to so would have to have a private scan - dh is not budging tho! He really doesn't want to know!! :/


----------



## MoBaby

Do you have any pics?? You could post and we could try to guess if you have one near that part of the body :) how are you supposed to know if you wanted to?


----------



## LotusBlossom

That's crazy! Why would they not tell you? Hospitals have strange policies. :winkwink: I'm with Mo, post a pic if you have one! I am such a planner, I could never be team yellow. I would go crazy! I might also be a bit impatient. :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Team yellow was the best thing ever IMO lol :) I will admit planning was hard and I'm sick of yellow and grey but to have a surprise ending was awesome! But that was just me and I never thought in a million years is be team yellow!! It was fun.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Haha, Mo! I bet it was an amazing surprise. :winkwink: You have strong willpower! I don't think I could handle the anticipation. I would go crazy and give in.:wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

If I get the chance to have a baby again would I be team yellow? Idk. The idea if a gender reveal party seems so fun! I may have to give in next time :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

I had another scan today. The sch is gone and baby was bouncing off the walls! It was the most amazing thing ever. I could seriously watch it kick, move and play all day. Heartbeat was in the 170s. Everything looks perfect. We even saw the little toes! :cloud9:


----------



## L4hope

Great news Lotus! Ah watching the little one on u/s...best thing ever!


----------



## L4hope

Sandy how are you and dh doing? Thinking of you...


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus!!!! Fantastic!!! So incredibly excited for you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome Lotus!


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> I had another scan today. The sch is gone and baby was bouncing off the walls! It was the most amazing thing ever. I could seriously watch it kick, move and play all day. Heartbeat was in the 170s. Everything looks perfect. We even saw the little toes! :cloud9:

How far along are you now? My RE had told me that if everything looks good around 9 weeks on u/s, there is a 95% chance of live birth :)


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, Great news so glad all is looking well how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

L4hope said:


> Sandy how are you and dh doing? Thinking of you...

L4, Thanks for asking, hope you and baby Tre are doing well he must getting big now! 

AFM, Obviously nothing to report on the TTC front but lots been going on with DH. Got a bit of bad news that DH's brothers were not a match to be a donor for the stem cells so that was disappointing DH is now on to his 5th treatment just one more to go before the transplant and got some positive news also that the treatment is going as planned and DH is responding to the treatment so first hurdle cleared. 
On another positive note we have been advised that the hospital have found 3 potential donors from Germany that match DH. They will now assess who is the best match and go from there. 
So lots of ups and downs lately but things looking good at the moment. xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

FirstTry said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I had another scan today. The sch is gone and baby was bouncing off the walls! It was the most amazing thing ever. I could seriously watch it kick, move and play all day. Heartbeat was in the 170s. Everything looks perfect. We even saw the little toes! :cloud9:
> 
> How far along are you now? My RE had told me that if everything looks good around 9 weeks on u/s, there is a 95% chance of live birth :)Click to expand...

I am 10 weeks+5 days. I'm glad to hear that! My Dr office certainly started treating me differently yesterday. They gave me all sorts of info, signed me up for a prenatal class, and told me about the hospital where I will deliver.
I still can't believe it. After 3 years of heartbreak, it is finally happening!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, Sandy. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; It sounds like you and DH are on a roller coaster! I'm so sorry you are both having to deal with all of this. :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- I'm so glad to hear that they have possible matches. I pray that you and your husband cont to get good news.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus- omg that is soooooo exciting. I was waiting for and update! Glad the bleed is gone! When is your next scan?


----------



## L4hope

Sandy what a gut wrenching journey you and dh are on right now. Praying that one of the matches will work and he continues to respond well to treatment. You are one strong lady going through all of these struggles. Thanks for updating and checking in. I've thought about you often but don't want to nag. Be sure to keep in touch. :hugs: 

Yes I'm certainly having a blast watching my little boy grow and just soaking it all up as I know what a precious little miracle he is.


----------



## jack79

Lotus congratulations!!!

Sandy good to hear that there are positive things on the horizon xxx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lotus- omg that is soooooo exciting. I was waiting for and update! Glad the bleed is gone! When is your next scan?

I was so relieved that the bleed is gone. I go back in 4 weeks to "hear fetal heart tones", but I don't think I get an ultrasound until 19-20 weeks! I'm going to go before then to a private clinic for a 3D ultrasound so I can send a video to DH. He will be deployed until the winter. :dohh:


----------



## Sweetness_87

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus- omg that is soooooo exciting. I was waiting for and update! Glad the bleed is gone! When is your next scan?
> 
> I was so relieved that the bleed is gone. I go back in 4 weeks to "hear fetal heart tones", but I don't think I get an ultrasound until 19-20 weeks! I'm going to go before then to a private clinic for a 3D ultrasound so I can send a video to DH. He will be deployed until the winter. :dohh:Click to expand...

Omg you have to wait forever! Well If you come to MO I will do one every week for you . And I don't know how you do it with DH deployed. I would die. Lol I'm needy


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness- Ha! I know! It's sooo long! I'm already itching to see baby again. I wish I could come to you for more scans! That would be awesome. Yes, having him deployed is rough, but we timed the cycle so he would be here to help me in the first trimester and return for the birth. It's the best we can do. Otherwise, I'm just staying busy preparing for baby and doing prenatal yoga. :winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hang in there Lotus you're doing great! Glad things are going well


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, I'm so happy for you. My DH was deployed for transfer through the first tri so I know your pain!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks, ladies! I'm so excited! 
Thanks, Mells! I know you know what it's like to be pregnant with a deployed husband. I'll get through it, but I am not happy about it. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

lotus your babys hb is almost exactly what mine was! 154 @ 7w4d then 172 or 174 @10.5 weeks :) maybe its a little boy?? i know hb really doesnt predict anything but i had to guess! sorry dh is deployed but its great he will be back for delivery. pregnancy really is "boring" until the baby comes anyways. maybe your dr will let you video the inext ultrasound so you can text it to him? my dr put the scan on a dvd so maybe thats an option and you can mail to him?


----------



## LotusBlossom

MoBaby said:


> lotus your babys hb is almost exactly what mine was! 154 @ 7w4d then 172 or 174 @10.5 weeks :) maybe its a little boy?? i know hb really doesnt predict anything but i had to guess! sorry dh is deployed but its great he will be back for delivery. pregnancy really is "boring" until the baby comes anyways. maybe your dr will let you video the inext ultrasound so you can text it to him? my dr put the scan on a dvd so maybe thats an option and you can mail to him?

Ahh! That's funny! I know it is too early, but DH and I both saw a little something between the legs. I don't know how to upload a photo, otherwise I would put it up for you guys to investigate. ;) There is a sign in the ultrasound room that says no recording, but the 3D ultrasound place will give me a video, so I'm going to send him one. I love that he will see the movement and not just photos. We're planning to skype to find out the sex at the same time. That is, if I don't see it during the ultrasound. :haha:


----------



## L4hope

Lotus it definitely sucks to have dh away right now. But so nice to have the technology to see and hear each other on a frequent basis. So glad he will be back for delivery and hopefully through the first year at least! I have a friend who just got deployed for 9 months and his little girl just turned 1. I'm thinking this deployment might be a bit harder than before but that's military life and he's happy to do it. God love military wives. You rock!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, Dh was able to skype in for my appts but the connection in the hospital wasn't always the best so it got dropped a lot too. He was home by the time we found out sex so that was good. I know you can do this and if you need to ever chat just send me a message. I've been doing this for 17 years and we are about to make our 12 move next week!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells54 said:


> Lotus, Dh was able to skype in for my appts but the connection in the hospital wasn't always the best so it got dropped a lot too. He was home by the time we found out sex so that was good. I know you can do this and if you need to ever chat just send me a message. I've been doing this for 17 years and we are about to make our 12 move next week!

Wow, Mells. 12th move? That is a lot. Thank you so much for the support. DH will be traveling to areas without internet at times, so communication will be spotty, but I'm prepared. That is nothing new. I can always have someone get in contact if there is an emergency and like I said, we are preparing as much as possible. :winkwink: I wanted to do the gender scan and have the technician write down the results and seal it in an envelope so I could open it over Skype and we can find out together. However, my next scan isn't until 20 weeks and I don't think I can wait that long so I will find out at an early 3D scan and then tell him the next time we can talk. He isn't going to be available when I am supposed to get the 3D scan anyway... There are always scheduling issues, but it's ok. Thanks again! I'm strong now, but who knows what the hormones will bring in the coming months. :haha:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! At what point should I consider myself in the 2nd trimester? I am 12 weeks + 1 day now. I have read that I am in the 2nd at 13 weeks and another book says 14. The internet answers vary from 12-14. Should I just pick one? 13 weeks maybe?


----------



## MoBaby

I took the difference and said at 13 I was second tri :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I took the difference and said at 13 I was second tri :)

I I did the same.. Technically if you take 40/3=13.3


----------



## jack79

I think I said 2nd trimester at the start of week 13 &#128522;


----------



## MoBaby

Are you still team yellow jack lol :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Does anyone know a good feeding app?


----------



## jack79

Yes still team yellow but I'm pretty convinced I'm having a boy! &#128522;


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Yes still team yellow but I'm pretty convinced I'm having a boy! &#128522;

How fun Jack!! I couldn't be team yellow again. I did it with my first but after that it was too much for me ;)


----------



## MoBaby

I would totally do it again!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I would totally do it again!

I envy people with patience! :haha: :flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I spent the day in the ER yesterday. I had excruciating abdominal cramps (so bad that I honestly thought I was having a miscarriage. I nearly passed out from the pain). I had to text a friend my address to call an ambulance for me in case I passed out. It was terrifying. I ended up spending some time in the bathroom, and felt some relief. I continued to have mild/moderate cramping for the next two hours, so I had a friend drop me at the ER. I was afraid of the pain coming back and scared because I was home alone. I called the OB office before going, and they said I need to make sure I don't have c diff again. :( After 5 hours and a lot of testing, my white blood cell count is high and they think I may have it again. I have to have further testing to be sure. I feel better today, though. That was rough. They used a Doppler to check baby and the heartbeat is strong. It was such a relief. I'm so glad it didn't affect my baby.


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus that sounds awful! I'm glad baby is okay! C diff is so hard to treat and I hope you don't have it again :( I remember saying you wee afraid of this because you were on antibiotics recently.


----------



## Sandy83

Lotus, Sorry to hear what you have been going through, Hope you get better soon. Glad to hear Baby is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## jack79

Sounds very stressful Lotus. So glad your baby is fine. Xxx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wow, Jack! 23 weeks? That happened so fast! How exciting!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey girls!! I am so sorry to be MIA, but I having been finding it EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to post and I just end up getting frustrated (or summonsed by a baby!!) and I give up. B-n-b has a new format (at least for me) and it keeps logging me out when I try to post, and then once I log back in it brings me to the home page. Ugh! Anybody else having trouble?? 

Sandy, I'm praying for you & DH. Love how positive you are staying!! 

Lotus, I'm over the moon for you and glad this last "incident" was just a scare. Yay babyLotus! 

Jack..so exciting!! Glad things are going well!! 

Everybody else!! Hi!!

Any recent baby pics??? 
Here's Eleanor and William...they were one month on Wednesday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- hope you are doing ok

Lotus- oh no how scary!!! Hope all gets better glad baby is great

Turkey- how sweet they are too cute!!! And yes it is hard. Lol.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Turkey! Thanks for posting a photo. What a couple of tiny cuties!


----------



## Mells54

Lotus, glad everything is ok. Stay positive!

Turkey, so cute!


----------



## Sandy83

Turkey, Gorgeous pics of your babies!!!!! 

Me and DH are doing well, DH should be out of hospital today and this was his last chemo :happydance: He has a scan on 24th June then transplant is looking like the beginning of august, so should have a month and a half with no treatments. We have just booked up to go to a cottage for a week it's only about 1hr 30mins from where we live but will be nice to get away from it all and relax before his transplant. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, sounds like a nice little break for you! Continued prayers for you and DH!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes sandy sounds like a lovely time to get away! Last chemo is amazing! Will keep praying for him and for the cancer to be gone :) I know the stem cell will be hard but your dh sounds like a very strong person as you are too so I know he will do amazing!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mo & Mells, Fx'd everything will go as planned. Time just seems to have flown by and fx'd by the end of the year we will be able to do our FET cycle xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sandy-Hooray for the last of the chemo! It sounds like you have a good plan. I hope you and DH have a relaxing time at the cottage and I can't wait to hear about your FET! Fingers crossed that the rest of DH's treatment goes well. Sending loads of love! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Lotus xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy glad things are going good. I'm sure his transplant will be perfect and getting away is always good. Will cont to pray 


How is everyone else


----------



## Mells54

Hi Sweet! I bet your boys are getting big. Seems my girls are changing every time is look at them. 

Hi All!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells yes mine change a lot of every week I see them doing new things. They are a little over six months now!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I agree Mells! They are constantly amazing me ;) 

Mine have started the sloberfest I assume were leading up to teething...


----------



## FirstTry

I've been MIA for a while. Awesome photo, Lotus! Thrilled for you!

Sandy: glad the chemo is coming to an end. I hope your DH is on his way to a complete recovery!

Sweet: beautiful boys!

As for us, we are grateful for DS every day, even the ones when he screeches all day :/
As soon as I get the go ahead, we're going to try for #2.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus how are you coming along??


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness_87 said:


> Lotus how are you coming along??

Hi Sweet! Love the new pic. :) I am 15 weeks and anxious for my next appt, on Tues. I am feeling better, walking when it's not oppressively hot and started prenatal yoga. It's so nice to move my body again. We are doing an early gender scan on July 2, so DH can skype with me. I can't wait! I wish I could feel baby move or something, though. It's hard to wait for the next appt when they are so spread out and I feel no movement yet. 

How are you and your boys? How old are they now?


----------



## Mells54

Lotus! 15 weeks already! I'm glad you are feeling well. Can't wait to hear if you are team blue or pink.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lotus that's soooo exciting !!! You will feel movement before you know it !!! I can't wait to hear about your next scan. I still can't believe it's here for ya!! Sandy is next I can feel it! Keep me posted bout your next scan 

Boys dojng great six month pics fri but they turn 7 months July 3 !


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lotus time will fly past before you know it! 15 weeks already Sheesh that time has flown by for me. My girls are 15 weeks today. 

Sweetness u believe 6 months Omg! How fun congrats! 


AFM my twins started giggling oh boy does that me up


----------



## L4hope

Lotus I felt the same way waiting for movement. It'll happen any time now!

Sweet boys are looking good. It goes too fast right?! We just did 9month pics last week.


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4- yes goes by soooo quick! You should post some pics!!

Brandy- glad your gals are doing great!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## MoBaby

time is moving fast! my LO is almost 15 weeks now! Its crazy. He is growing like crazy and almost 15 lbs! I've struggled with BFing and he had to start having some formula (half/half) since about 10 weeks (there ended up being lots of issues with is suckling and my supply and nothing would increase it) and since he started taking the bottle I havent been able to nurse him as his suck changed so now I pump his milk. But I think I am getting less and less milk so not sure how much longer that will happen. Plus the pump hurts my bbs even on lowest setting. I love giving him breast milk though as it makes me feel like I am doing something special for him.

He started daycare at 12 weeks and has been sick for the last 2 :( I had to take him to see the ped because I thought he may have croup but he just has a cold. I wish I could take it away (I had it too) b/c his poor nose is so stuffy and he cries everytime he coughs :(


----------



## jack79

Aww poor little thing! Hope he feels better soon Mo. BF def doesn't sound easy. My friend had a baby a couple of weeks ago and has mastitis - sounds horrible. 
Lovely to hear from everyone.
Lotus - time is starting to go quickly now!! I started feeling little movements around 17 wks but wasn't even sure if it was baby of not in the very beginning!
I'm 26 weeks now. Not long to go! Xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- oh no poor baby!!! I completely feel you both mine including me had the good old summer cold. They would cough so much they would projectile vomit. I too wish I could take it from them too. They both doing better now though. 

Jack not too much longer


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mo- I hope baby boy feels better soon! As a nanny I worked with sick babies and it is so hard to watch them suffer with a cold. :( Breastfeeding is intimidating. I plan to do it, so I am trying to learn all I can now (taking a class, reading up on technique) and stocking up on soothing creams and those gel pads. Eek!

Jack! You're on lettuce! It's so amazing. 26 weeks! How are you feeling? I'm on avocado. :winkwink: I feel like maybe I felt baby move a few times, but I am looking forward to knowing it is for sure baby and feeling it consistently. We find out the sex in 3 days!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus bfing wasn't intimidating to me but now I see why! I am scared to try it again...
I never suffered sore nipples or cracked nipples or any nipple trauma. But that could be due to one of the reasons bfing went south for us...
Get the baby nursing right away if you can. I did it as soon as I was in recovery. It was amazing! And also when the lactation consultants come in the next day have them check the babies palate and make sure baby isnt tongue tied and have them check the latch. My LC that came in didn't check anything. She saw he was on me had no jaundice and weight was good and that was it. I wish I had known what to ask then as it would have allowed me to nurse longer and not have to supplement. Also if at anytime you feel like baby isn't getting enough do not give a bottle. But instead call the LC and get an appt. let LC be the ones to make that call as moms a lot of times think it's an issue when it's not. My LO may have a tongue tie in the back but since we stopped nursing and I pump and supplement I didn't pursue it because when the suggestion was made it was too late. Also his palate is too high up so when he nurses he doesn't really latch correctly so his suck didn't tell my body to keep up and he was only getting 2 Oz when he was at a point of needing 4-5 oz :( if I would have known what to look for then we may have been able to correct the issue before it was too late. Next time I plan on seeing LC every 2 weeks at least until he's 2 months old to make sure things are going correctly. 
My goal was 1 yr if bfing but it's not going to happen so I'm going to try to pump until he's 6 months if my supply doesn't drop anymore. But remember if you have to give formula it's okay and you are not a bad mom for doing so. I sobbed and actually became very depressed when bfing started going south because I felt like an awful person when in reality I did everything I could to try and bring my milk back up. Lots of babies are formula fed (me!) and do perfect fine. But give bfing your all before giving in.

Jack can't believe how far along you are!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mo- Thank you so much for the advice! I'll make sure I get all the help I can in the beginning. I plan to only breastfeed, so hopefully I can make that happen. It's amazing to read your posts about your little one. How far we have come! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## L4hope

Mo, hope your little one is feeling better. I dread having to deal with daycare germs. But once he gets through it that immunity will build. 
Hope you can continue to pump. I too have had challenges with bfing. With persistence we have managed to continue with a hybrid of nursing and bottles with pumping and formula when needed. At one point I thought pumping was going to stop because I was getting much but it turned around and I started getting a good supply. 

Lotus it's wonderful to see how far everyone has come. So excited for everyone!

Here's an updated pic of my big boy! No worries about him growing anymore!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

L4 he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MoBaby

L4 he is adorable! I am for now continuing to give mixed feedings as well. Breastmilk in daytime and formula at night. Is there anything you did to help increase your supply? I've been taking domperidone for weeks now and havent seen a change :( Right now my goal is to pump through July and I will reevaluate at the end. I am pumping 5-6x per day as with work I cant do anymore than that. Usually 5 with work schedule and 6 on weekends.


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4 he's sooooooo cute!!! I love it!! I'm just going formula now. Have been since 4 months.


----------



## Sandy83

L4, He is gorgeous! xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sweet that's the route I'm headed.. Decided end of July and I'm done.


----------



## Mells54

L4 he is so adorable.

My girls had their check up yesterday J is 13lbs 6 oz and 24 1/4 inches long ; K is 15 lbs 2 oz and 25 in long. They are growing so quickly, and very good sleepers!

Hope you're all doing well!!! It was this time last year I had my BFP!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

L4 and Mells! So many cutie pies!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

It's a BOY!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Lotus! I've had a ball with my little guy!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! a boy lotus! congrats!! :)


----------



## L4hope

Thank you everyone! I've certainly had so much fun watching my little guy grow. While I miss him being itty bitty so much, it's also so much fun seeing his personality emerging and watching him learn new skills every week. 

Mo I tried one supplement, forget the name(it makes you smell like maple syrup) but I didn't notice a difference. It's a little different for me since I've been able to stay home this school year. If I had been back to work I honestly don't know if I would have made it this far. But I have said that with all the effort to keep bfing and pumping has been my part time job given the cost of formula! Lol 

So basically around 4months I started pumping after every nursing session for 20 minutes. This was torture and took me back to my beginning weeks with a premie. I didn't last very long with that, maybe a week. I also at that time had to add giving him 2-3 oz in a bottle after nursing except for first morning. I started adding formula to the bottles which was a tremendous weight off my shoulders. I continued to pump three times a day, the third was his bed time feeding which dh gives him a bottle. Then we went on vacation to visit friends and that's when my supply bumped up. I think the relief of using formula, knowing he was gaining weight, and being relaxed on vacation helped tremendously with my supply going up. I also massage my boobs the entire time to work every last drop out! And I found that I would stop pumping around 15-18 minutes getting antsy to be done. But if I relaxed and let it keep going I would get another let down right about the 20 minute mark. Not sure if any of this is useful. It's so much harder than you ever imagine or then anyone talks about. But you do the best you can. I never imagined I'd make it this far even if its a mixture. But like you said, formula babies grow up to be just fine too. (I'm living proof as well :) )
Good luck!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay lotus!!! Congrats


----------



## Sweetness_87

Had to share a couple photos
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweetness_87

Another onr
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sandy83

Love the photo's sweetness so cute :hugs:

Congratulations Lotus so exciting :happydance:


----------



## jack79

A boy! Congratulations Lotus! Do u feel differently now you know the sex? No more calling the baby 'It'!

I'm feeling ok -not sleeping great so a bit tired, and the heartburn is getting worse. Otherwise I'm ok.

Cute photos sweetness - adorable babies! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Almost done jack! While I didn't have any heartburn I hear it's awful! Hoping you get relief soon.


----------



## LotusBlossom

jack79 said:


> A boy! Congratulations Lotus! Do u feel differently now you know the sex? No more calling the baby 'It'!
> 
> I'm feeling ok -not sleeping great so a bit tired, and the heartburn is getting worse. Otherwise I'm ok.
> 
> Cute photos sweetness - adorable babies! Xx

Yes, I love that I can refer to him now instead of baby or it. My husband loves that he can dream of all the "man things" he is going to teach him. We are thrilled. Both of our mothers hoped for a boy. It doesn't matter to me one way or another, I am just happy to have the freedom to SHOP! :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- thanks hope all is going good with you. How is your DH?

Jack- thanks jack that was their six months pic. Now excited for their none months!!! Hope your preg going good. I had heartburn soooooo bad it sucked. Needless to say I will never eat bacon again because I had it so bad after I ate it I'm afraid to again even when I'm not preg lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Heres my precious girls at almost 4 months...... WOW time flies and boy they want to sit up but dont have the coordination yet haha
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0185.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## L4hope

So cute Brandy! My little guy took forever to sit up but now he never wants to lay down!


----------



## jack79

Awww they r so sweet brandy!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

They are sooooo precious brandy!


----------



## MoBaby

Love all the precious babies!!


----------



## Blue12

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, they are adorable! My girls want to sit up as well. Kaitlyn can sit forward but then falls forward. They really want to crawl though...always pushing themselves all around! :winkwink:


----------



## Sandy83

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sandy- thanks hope all is going good with you. How is your DH?
> 
> Jack- thanks jack that was their six months pic. Now excited for their none months!!! Hope your preg going good. I had heartburn soooooo bad it sucked. Needless to say I will never eat bacon again because I had it so bad after I ate it I'm afraid to again even when I'm not preg lol

Things are going good so far DH is starting to feel as normal as can be after all the treatment and is back to work full time at the moment which is doing him good to get out the house and back to normality but still taking it easy. He had a PET/CT scan yesterday so will get those results plus MRI scan results next Tuesday to see how the chemo has worked and if any radiotherapy is required before the transplant. 

Going away for a week on 19th july so looking forward to that :happydance:

Loving everyones stories and pics about there little miracles always gives me hope that i will get there one day also :hugs: xx


----------



## jack79

You will Sandy. With luck, hope and a little perseverance dreams can come true! :)
Glad to hear that things are going well with your DH. xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks for update sandy!! Really fx for you and dh! Glad things are going relatively well.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ladies 

Well I've just had DH on the phone and the Dr has called him to say he has had a quick look at his scan results and looks like the chemo has work extremely well so that is amazing news. Still got to go to the appointment next week to have a full discussion about the results but is great news so far! :happydance: Feel like we have passed a major hurdle with DH getting better and hope the good news continues to roll in xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy thanks for updating. So happy to hear that it looks like the treatment is going well and dh will be all set for his transplant. Hoping all of this kicks cancers ass for good!! Really hoping and praying for you both and that soon you'llbe able to focus again on ttc. Oh I'm sure you both are ready for some r&r. Have a great trip!


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy that is amazing!! Congrats for getting over that hurdle!!


----------



## Mells54

Great news Sandy!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- yay! That's sooooo exciting I'm glad to hear. You are the next one of this bunch to have a miracle baby!!!! I know the results will come back great! I'm so hPpy


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Sandy! That's wonderful news! I hope you have a great vacation. You two deserve it. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Blue12

Sandy. I'm so happy for you. Let the good news continue!!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

Jack & Lotus hope you and bumps are doing well :hugs:

Hope all you ladies and little bundles of joy are doing good and I'm sure they keep surprising you everyday :hugs:

AFM, Just over 4 weeks till WTF appointment will be nice to get a plan in place for the end of the year. Got some amazing news yesterday DH is in full remission from the cancer so no radiotherapy needed and transplant is going ahead beginning of Sept. It's the best possible outcome means DH could be cancer free after transplant for the rest of his life :wohoo: Obviously still a long way to go but got to think positive!


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy!!! That is sooo great!! So happy for you guys to get such wonderful news!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy that is amazing news!


----------



## L4hope

So happy for you and dh Sandy!!! Amazing!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahh, Sandy! That is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I've started feeling baby kick in the last few days. He even kicked so hard a few times that I felt it with my hand! Amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## MoBaby

Amazing isn't it lotus!! You should be able to see it soon if you can feel it. <3


----------



## Blue12

Sandy I'm so happy for you and dh!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy I'm soooooo happy! Glad everything going great!


----------



## Mells54

Sandy, GREAT NEWS!!!!! 

Lotus, that is such a wonderful feeling.


----------



## jack79

Just catching up with last weeks messages - fabulous news Sandy! Really happy for you!! All the best to dh for his transplant :)

Lotus - it's amazing feeling kicks for the first time isn't it?! My little one is now at the stage of stretching body parts (what looks/feels like hands, feet, elbows, bum!) so that they are poking out of my tummy! Feels quite bizarre! Love it tho!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wow, Jack! That must be incredible. How are you feeling? I'm still so blown away by the fact that I am finally pregnant after 3 years of drugs, procedures and heartbreak. It truly is a dream come true. I can't stop pinching myself. :cloud9:


----------



## jack79

I can totally relate Lotus - we were 4 years ttc. To be honest I am now at the stage of feeling ready for this baby to arrive! My bump is starting to feel heavier everyday and my back has been playing up. Still have 10 weeks to go though! It feels like a long time! You're right though - it is a dream come true, so I shouldn't complain about minor aches and pains!! One of my pregnancy apps described this last trimester as the "grin and bear it" phase of pregnancy... Too true! Love the fact that I have a little person growing inside me though - such a magical thing! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oh Jack! I'm sorry you are already so uncomfortable. I was recently told by my chiropractor (who was helping with sciatic pain, neck pain, back and hip pain) that he cannot fix everything and that "it is going to get worse but is only temporary". I think I had unrealistic expectations for him. :haha: This pregnancy thing is quite uncomfortable! You're right, though, it is magical at the same time. &#10084;&#65039; I can't wait to hear if you have a boy or girl! Are you definitely waiting until the birth to find out?


----------



## jack79

Yes going to wait until the birth to find out the sex! Quite excited!

I had my first antenatal class tonight - it was very detailed and freaked me out a little! Lots of talk about the pain of labour!

When are you due again Lotus? Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

jack79 said:


> Yes going to wait until the birth to find out the sex! Quite excited!
> 
> I had my first antenatal class tonight - it was very detailed and freaked me out a little! Lots of talk about the pain of labour!
> 
> When are you due again Lotus? Xx

Ah! That does sound scary! I am still looking into classes. I want to take a breastfeeding class and birth classes. I am due on December 13.


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

How are you all doing? Hope everyone is well.

I'm in the last stretch now - due in 3 and a half weeks. Not long now! Started my mat leave today and I'm in nesting mode. Just about to pack my hospital bags! 

Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck jack!!! Can't wait to hear what you have.. Not long now!


----------



## Blue12

Wondering how everyone is doing? My girls are great. Growing very well. They are sitting up on their own (still supervised as if they get really excited they throw themselves backwards lol). I also got their ears pierced last week too. Dd1 was excited that her sisters have earrings just like her. 

We still have one frostie but I don't know what to do. My body feels so sore still. Does anyone else have that. I didn't have that the first pregnancy


----------



## jack79

Hi Blue

We don't have any frosties... R u going to use yours soon? If we try for another baby it'll be a fresh cycle of IVF, although I'm hoping I might fall pregnant naturally second time! Here's hoping! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

hi Blue we are doing well! I have a big boy weighing 20 lbs at 5.5 months. he is great. He isnt rolling over yet but starting to sit up. 

The soreness: my hips are sore and I am not sure why since I had a c-section. They feel achy. But we have no frosties and trying to decide if we should do another cycle to try for a sibling or stick with the one. I cant imagine him being an only child but what to do when IVF is our only option. It was so hard and stressful to get him I know I can not do that all over again. I keep going back and forth with doing another round or just having him.


----------



## FirstTry

At 7.5 months, DS is sitting up well and standing while holding onto things. He pulled himself up once, just yesterday. He has little interest in crawling since rolling around gets him where he needs to go. Life is pretty awesome :happydance:

We are planning/hoping for an ET in about 1.5-2 months! We'll be making embryos in about a month and then doing PGD.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, Jack! I can't wait to hear if you have a girl or boy!!!


----------



## MoBaby

How have you been lotus??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh my time is flying! 

We have frosties but I have no idea what we will do with them. We are just keeping them stored. The girls are 6 months and sitting up. They are 16 and 14lbs. I had a tummy tuck 2 weeks ago today so I couldnt pick the girls up for 12 days so it was torture! I had to just sit and watch a Nanny or DH help the babies with everything... Boy did I find creative ways to play with them so I didn't have to lift them.

No idea what the future holds for us or if we will ever use the frosties but I cannot get rid of them. I will probably have them forever hah. I paid for another 2 years of storage so we will see then.

Really looking forward to the holidays and all the girls firsts. Being a twin mom is truely an adventure. They are completely opposite and react totally different to everything.


----------



## MoBaby

I want a tummy tuck and a boob job now lol.. But I'll wait until I'm do me :)

My 6 mo was weighted yesterday- 21lbs! Glad to hear the twins are doing well brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> I want a tummy tuck and a boob job now lol.. But I'll wait until I'm do me :)
> 
> My 6 mo was weighted yesterday- 21lbs! Glad to hear the twins are doing well brandy!

I had to mo it was bad lol. I weighed 291 5 years ago.. I lost 151 pounds before I got pregnant with twins. After the girls I lost it all again and only weigh 140 but had enough skin for 2 people. I feel amazing now like a whole new person. Boobs are next. This last surgery was tummy and arms. But Boobs and thighs are in about a year.


----------



## Blue12

That's amazing weight loss brandy. How did you do it? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## MoBaby

That is amazing!!! Wow!! You lost more than you weigh! I see a lot of bariatric pts so I understand the extra skin. I bet you look amazing :) I think id do the boobs before tuck for me though. Seriously I was a 32d then I was working out more pre pregnancy and went to a c then I was a 34 dd pregnancy and nursing and now I'm like flat pancakes :( I need a 30 band now and I'm not sure what cup. so sad but worth it! But I would like to look like I did pregnant at least lol.


----------



## L4hope

Nice to hear everyone's updates! My little guy just turned 1 last Sunday!! We had his appt last week and he's weighing in at 22lbs and 29inches. I so wish we had frosties to try again. However we are currently giving iui a shot to see if we can get pregnant that way. I want Tre to have a sibling but not sure ivf is an option. We shall see...


----------



## MoBaby

That's exciting l4! Keep us updated :)


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies. My girls just turned 7 months and they are great!!! Crawling and pulling themselves up to stand. I'm sure they will be walking sooner rather than later. Last checkup they were 15 and 17 lbs. 

Glad all are doing well. We have frosties but with my eclampsia and ICU stay after delivery pregnancy isn't really an option again. Good luck to all trying again.


----------



## Mumdadandb

Hello Everyone wow its been so long...this is babiesimready for some of you that might still remember me. I cant remember the password to my old acct so I got this one.
How is everyone doing? Sandy, alicatt, l4hope, Mells, Em, Sekky, Firsttry, BabyD
Those are the ones I still remember. 
BTW I had my baby Oct 15th via emergency c-section. He was 37weeks and 1 day and he weighed 5lbs and 1oz...very tiny little man but was perfect and we went home 2 days later.
I'm now trying for baby #2. We were blessed enough to have 7 to freeze and transfer day is tomorrow :)
I need to go back on this thread and see everyone's updates and good news :D


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Everyone :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well

Babies, great to hear from you and sounds like your little man was just perfect fx'd for baby no.2 xx


----------



## jack79

Sandy how is your dh doing? Xx


----------



## Sandy83

He is doing good he is on day 26 after transplant and is home and on the mend. Still a long way to go but is making a very good start and is right on track where the consultant wants him to be so fx'd the good news keeps coming!

How's you? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey sandy! That's great news! Hoping all continues to progress well!!

Babiesimready I don't remember you but congrats on your LO and fx for sticky embryo :)


----------



## jack79

That's great Sandy - it all sounds very positive :)

I'm good. Baby due tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Out baby!! Can't wait to see if you have a boy or girl jack!! Good luck with your upcoming delivery! Any progress yet?


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies!

Babies, congrats and good luck with #2.

Mo, how is the LO?

Sandy, glad DH a is on the mend...continued prayers for you both.

Jack, good luck with delivery and let us know how it goes.


----------



## MoBaby

LO is great.. Dr last wk for 6 mo check up and he is 20 lb 9 oz 29.5" long :) big boy. Going through some weird sleep phase right now but this shall pass :)


----------



## Sandy83

Jack, Good luck for today :hugs: Is there a plan in place to induce labour etc if it doesn't happen naturally? xx


----------



## jack79

Thanks ladies. They tried to do a sweep on Tues but my cervix was posterior and mw couldn't quite get to it. She said it was soft tho. Going back tomo for attempt #2! We were offered induction on my due date due to having ivf but I wasn't keen so have opted out for now... May agree to being induced once I'm about a week overdue? Really hoping things will happen naturally tho. 

Were any of you ladies induced? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Nope.. Scheduled c section. Was easy! But I delivered 3 wks early. But u think inductions lead to section 50% of time esp if you're not ready.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sandy that's amazing news about your dh! Gl on your upcoming transfer! 

Mo what a big boy! Congrats. They get weird at 6 months for a couple weeks with their sleep patterns.. Mine did but they are back to normal now. Mine won't stay up past 630pm but they sleep 12 hours so up at 630 am. I tried adjusting it to bed at 730 and it didn't work they still got up at 630 and we're cranky because they were missing an hour of sleep. 

Jack I'm so excited for you! Good job going the distance that's for sure. 

My girls had their 6 month shots last week and we're super cranky for 3 days.. That was torture. Right when I thought it was all better they woke up yesterday with their first cold! The only thing that seems to work is their cold air humidifier running with menthol vapor rub in it... It's been a life saver.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA for awhile super busy with the boys work and in school for my nurse practitioner. I also could not find this thread forever. I have been catching up on everyone and so exciting to hear how everyone is doing. My boys are now 10 months crawling alllllll over the place and taking steps here and there. How are you all doing?!


----------



## L4hope

Babies, I remember you. Congrats on your little boy! Glad you are all doing well. Very exciting you're having an FET! Good luck!!

Mo, what a big boy! Tre was 22lbs at his 12 month appt. it's crazy how differently they grow and develop. 

Good luck with everything Jack! They tried to induce me, put a balloon catheter in to soften and dilate my cervix. Unfortunately got too sick with my HELLP syndrome and had emergency csection. Hopefully your body will kick into gear and you will go into labor naturally. 
Sandy, so happy to hear dh is doing well and on the mend. Are you still planning for an FET in November?


----------



## Em260

Hello everyone!

Sandy - I'm so happy your DH is doing so well! 

Babies - I remember you! Congrats on your little one and so exciting you're going back for #2!

Jack - so excited to hear if you had a boy or girl. Hopefully your LO is here by now!

Everyone else - so great to read your updates! My dd is 8 months old. She is working on crawling. She can go backwards and clockwise but still working on forwards lol. We are probably going to wait until late next summer to start ttc #2.


----------



## Sandy83

Nice to hear from all you ladies again :hugs:

Jack, Any update? xx


----------



## jack79

No baby yet!! Hurry up little one! More than ready now... It's just a waiting game! If baby hasn't arrived by Thursday, Im being induced... Xx


----------



## Mumdadandb

L4- How is your boy doing? I remember he came early...he's definitely a big boy by now at 22lbs! They grow up so fast... Any plans on having more?

EM- congratulations on your baby girl!!! exciting news. My son too did the military crawl at 8months and also crawled backwards...it was so funny to watch


----------



## L4hope

Mumdadandb said:


> L4- How is your boy doing? I remember he came early...he's definitely a big boy by now at 22lbs! They grow up so fast... Any plans on having more?
> 
> EM- congratulations on your baby girl!!! exciting news. My son too did the military crawl at 8months and also crawled backwards...it was so funny to watch

He's doing great thanks! Catching right up for sure. I'm enjoying each step along the way and watching more and more of his personality emerge...tho I sometimes miss the cuddly newborn phase. Trying to have another now but so far no luck with iui and unsure of spending the money on ivf again.


----------



## Mumdadandb

L4hope said:


> He's doing great thanks! Catching right up for sure. I'm enjoying each step along the way and watching more and more of his personality emerge...tho I sometimes miss the cuddly newborn phase. Trying to have another now but so far no luck with iui and unsure of spending the money on ivf again.

Thats great! Yes they're so much fun now but I also miss the cuddly newborn phase. My little man screams to be let down each time I try carrying him now, he loves exploring the house and knocking everything down. 
Afm I'm pupo and today is my 6dp5dt. Hoping and praying this works and completes our family. Praying for you too!


----------



## MoBaby

Are you testing any time soon?? It would show by now :)


----------



## Mumdadandb

MoBaby said:


> Are you testing any time soon?? It would show by now :)

I was so terrified of testing and been ignoring the thoughts to wait for otd but I finally gave in and tested this morning and it was negative. I was so devastated and couldnt focus at work. 
But then I got back home this evening and tested again and saw this...am I going crazy? I think I see a second line!


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry i can't see the pic but fx'd when is your OTD? xx


----------



## MoBaby

I can't see the pic either :(


----------



## Mumdadandb

Sorry Ladies Idk how to post pictures on here but hope you can see it now?
@ Sandy otd is 10/10

https://s4.postimg.org/kahv1jwyl/20141007_204003.jpg


----------



## MoBaby

that looks bfp to me! that is very obvious! congrats.


----------



## Mumdadandb

Thank you!!! OMG! I'm shocked...I tested earlier yesterday and it was bfn. Its amazing how things changed towards the evening


----------



## Mells54

I see a second line!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sandy83

Oh exciting I see the 2nd line :happydance: look forward to hearing your official results tomorrow :hugs:

Jack, Good luck for today that's if baby hasn't already arrived! :hugs: xx


----------



## jack79

Congratulations mumdadandb!!

Thanks Sandy!! Xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, Jack! I hope baby decides to come soon. It's so nice to see updates from everyone. 

I'll be 31 weeks on Sat and am doing well. I can't believe how quickly it is going.


----------



## MoBaby

wow lotus! 31 weeks already? It does seem to be going fast! only 9 weeks left! How exciting!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Boy howdy that's a second line! Congratulations


----------



## Mumdadandb

Goodluck with baby Jack...at 41 weeks I'm sure you're more than ready to evict baby :)
Thank you ladies, I will update with beta result tomorrow. I tested with digi just to be sure last night and its a clear pregnant. DH and I couldn't stop the tears

Brandy I remember you and lotus! Great to see the progress of you both!
Anyone heard from Alicat?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mum- congrats! That's a def positive!

Lotus- that's soooo exciting. I can't wait til baby gets here!

L4- hope all is well. And yes IVF is sooooo expensive but that's the only time i have ever been preg. Hoping I get a natural bfp ..... Wishful thinking. 

Mell- how are you and your girls?

Everyone else. Hope all is well how are you all doing??


DH and I are going to try again in about 6 months or so. Esp while he still has insurance coverage for infertility. I wish that all states and insurances were mandated to offer it.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- hope all is well. How is your DH?? I have been praying for him.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Guessing jack was induced today... Thinking of you!


----------



## Sandy83

Sweetness_87 said:


> Sandy- hope all is well. How is your DH?? I have been praying for him.

Hi Sweetness,

Dh is doing ok been home 3 weeks now but a side effect from the transplant is something called graft vs host disease and in majority of cases causes skin irritation which DH has got but he got some cream which seems to be helping. Also found out yesterday at the hospital that he has a low level of infection which looks like glandular fever so just got to keep an eye on that. On a TTC point of view tho I've been reading that apparently some men after Allogeneic Stem cell transplants there fertility has returned so fx'd if IVF doesn't work in a year or so I could fall pregnant natural who knows. 

Jack, hope everything went well yesterday and looking forward to seeing some pics :hugs:

Lotus, not long now :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- oh my that would be absolutely perfect if you got a natural bfp!!! And I'm glad everything is going good with him. I hear it's pretty common to have some fevers with transplants just as long as it doesn't turn into something crazy. I guess it's just the bodies natural response with a transplant. And I pray that everything cont to go great with him. Keep me posted. And again as for the natural bfp that would be amazing you both more then deserve it.


----------



## Mumdadandb

Sandy I admire your courage and patience, you're a good person and despite all that you've been through, you're still cheering others and encouraging them. I always have you in my prayers and I know very soon you'll be smiling holding your baby!

Sweetness I remember you too, you were pregnant before I had my baby. How are your girls?
its great to see everyone's progress on this thread.


----------



## MoBaby

Did you have your beta mumdadandb?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mum- i actually have two boys . But they are doing great. A little over ten months both crawling all over the place starting to try to walk. And talking to each other like crazy . 

When is your beta?


----------



## Mumdadandb

Sweetness - Oh wow they're boys! definitely pretty boys . Wow so happy for you. Thats the beauty of having twins...they get a playmate right away  You should record their conversation, its so funny how babies talk to each other

Mobaby I got the result its a bfp!! I'm over the moon excited. Its 106 and I'm a bit worried because my beta with my son was 353. The nurse told me its a perfect number but I cant stop thinking about it.


----------



## MoBaby

It depends on what dpo also.. What were you now and with your son?


----------



## Mumdadandb

MoBaby said:


> It depends on what dpo also.. What were you now and with your son?

I honestly cant remember how many days after transfer with my son but I think it was 10 days later. I transfered on the 1st so I'm 9dpt today


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, so glad to see you and the boys are doing well. The girls are doing great! Almost 8 months and crawling all over the place. Funny how we have been in this TTC journey since my first BFN almost 2 years ago. Do you ever hear anything from Ashknowsbest? I wonder how she is. She started the first thread I ever followed.

Mum, so happy for you!!!!

Lotus, 31 weeks! Wow! Are you ready?

Mo, Brandy how your both doing well.

Sandy glad DH is doing ok. I hope things continue to progress in the right direction. Fx'd for a natural BFP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi mells ... I'm still here. Still not pregnant nor have I had my first BFP however we are taking steps to become pregnant starting on October 28th. I still check back here and there. Can't believe the people I started with have gone on to have their second babies, and their current babies are almost a year old. I'm so happy for them but so sad that my journey to have a child is still happening ... I will get there eventually.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mell- yes it is crazy how fast time flies. Have you thought scout having another ????? :). Also does it seem as your two have their own language persay?

Mum- that's so exciting!! And yes we have a lot of videos. I might post one sometime 

Lotus- that's sooooo exciting 31 weeks! Crazy to think that's when my boys came

Mo and brandy how are y'all doing


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- I always wondered where ya went but I completly understand. After having my first m/c didn't want to be around anyone or anything with a baby etc. I mean I still felt happy for those who deserved it but at the sane time it's hard regardless. I know your time is coming and it's going to be absolutely amazing and definitely worth the wait. I'm excited for you to start trying again. I know it will be a great turn out this time. Try to keep your head up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sweetness! I hope it happens for me soon and we have a consult at CCRM over the phone since we don't live in Denver at the end of this month. This is our last try with IVF so we figured we'd go somewhere that has the highest success rates in the country. fX'd! We would like to be able to move on with our lives and start creating a family. I mean it's nice that we pretty much get to come and go as we please now since we don't have children but that's not the life we want for ourselves. We'll get there one way or another. I've started going to therapy so that if the IVF doesn't work and we go the adoption route I've been in therapy and been working through a lot of my emotions about that. I'll get my family one way or another!


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, no more babies for us. Pregnancy and as very hard on me. I had full on eclampsia with seizure. I spent my first night as a mom in ICU. Plus, I'm almost 40! Yes, the girls babble away all the time. It's like druling banjos, one squeals the other resounds. Lol!

Ash, I too understand watching others get pregnant when you don't. It took us over 8 years but got our babies. Don't lose hope. You will have the family you deserve. I'm glad you check in regularly. I know I found this site really helped me on my journey. There are all types of happy endings here.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ash- I have heard soooooo many great things about the one in Colorado. It's going to happen just like mells said there are always happy endings. At one point we looked at possible adoption just because we were unsure. Heck my husband still talks about possibly adopting a kid. He says there are so many unwanted children out there that even if we can just make one life better that would mean everything. Which to me it is crazy how many kids or babies just wanting to know what love is. And honestly they wouldn't look at you anything but a parent. But either way it will happen . And cont to keep in touch!!! 

Mells- oh my goodness!! That is crazy. Glad everything worked our with you. That stuff is so dangerous. Well at least you have your babies and 2 for the price of 1 &#55357;&#56841; so I'm sure you all are just content as can be.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mells- Haha! I'm not ready yet. :winkwink: I'm working on organizing the nursery but I can't do everything until DH returns next month. I had a Dr appt last Fri and found that my boy is much bigger than average (4lb, 3oz and 81st percentile) and has a big head (90-something percentile). There is excess fluid and I have placenta previa, so I'm getting a non-stress test on Wednesday and it looks like I will have a C-section. I'm fine with it considering that his head is so big already. Dr said even if the placenta moves it might be best. I was told to take it easy and not to lift anything heavy. Thank goodness I have great friends who have been there for me. I can't believe I will have my little miracle soon!


----------



## Em260

Mumdadandb - thank you and congratulations!!! That line is very clear!!!

Lotus - you're getting so close! I had a placenta previa as well. It's good you're taking it easy. Rest up as much as possible.


----------



## Em260

Ash - I wondered how you were doing too. That is really great news you're heading to CCRM! There are so many success stories with them. I remember how it felt watching everyone around me fall pregnant while we were struggling :hugs: It's so hard but you will have your family one way or another. I hope you'll update us on how your cycle is going. That way we can cheer you on.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone for your continued support! :hugs: I just got a call from CCRM and they have an opening for a consult on Monday instead of the 28th, yay! Was doing some research on when CCS was done and how much it costs since I'm sure they're going to want to perform that since we've had so many failed cycles. I'm nervous to get started again but also excited.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Ash! That's great news!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Ash fx'd :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: I'm so sorry that you are still struggling. You're right; you will become a parent, one way or another. Good luck with CCRM! They do say it's the best.

Lotus: I'm so happy for you!

Sweetness and Mells: Look at your big babies! I have grown jealous of you twin mommies.

My DS is almost 9 months old now. My pregnancy and delivery were quite difficult as well, but we're going to try to do it again. We thawed my frozen eggs today...11 of 18 survived, but only 8 were mature. So, that was a bit disappointing. Fertilization report coming tomorrow.

You may remember that during my pregnancy with DS, we learned that only 1/3 of my eggs were capable of making babies, due to a chromosomal abnormality I inherited from my mother. So, 8 eggs for me is like 2-3 eggs for other people. But it only takes one :)

P.S. - I remember when I was struggling to have my first child, I was less sympathetic to people trying to have their second. So, I understand if some of you find me annoying ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

FirstTry said:


> Ash: I'm so sorry that you are still struggling. You're right; you will become a parent, one way or another. Good luck with CCRM! They do say it's the best.
> 
> Lotus: I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Sweetness and Mells: Look at your big babies! I have grown jealous of you twin mommies.
> 
> My DS is almost 9 months old now. My pregnancy and delivery were quite difficult as well, but we're going to try to do it again. We thawed my frozen eggs today...11 of 18 survived, but only 8 were mature. So, that was a bit disappointing. Fertilization report coming tomorrow.
> 
> You may remember that during my pregnancy with DS, we learned that only 1/3 of my eggs were capable of making babies, due to a chromosomal abnormality I inherited from my mother. So, 8 eggs for me is like 2-3 eggs for other people. But it only takes one :)
> 
> P.S. - I remember when I was struggling to have my first child, I was less sympathetic to people trying to have their second. So, I understand if some of you find me annoying ;)

I'm rooting for you! I have 4 now because of the twins so no jealousy here.


----------



## Sandy83

Firsttry, I am also here cheering you on :happydance: I am yet to have my first child but still want to here about your fertilization report and your journey with your 2nd child. xx


----------



## MoBaby

First how exciting to be starting up again! Fx for great report today! I want to start again but I am kinda terrified.. I need to call to get a consult before years end so my insurance pays for all the meds. 

My LO is doing great. 7 months in a couple days. Eating tons and the size of a 1 yr old. (He's around 22 lbs now and 30"). We had our first plane trip and that went well. But traveling with a baby isn't fun so next time we will drive I think unless it's a short trip.


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Firsttry, I am also here cheering you on :happydance: I am yet to have my first child but still want to here about your fertilization report and your journey with your 2nd child. xx

Thanks, Sandy! And Brandy! And Mo! You guys are awesome :thumbup:

I had forgotten how long a single day can be when you're waiting :coffee: 

FYI, here's the plan: assuming that we get some blasts, we will be doing PGD and freezing them. Assuming the PGD shows at least one normal embie, we hope to transfer before the end of 2014.

Last time, I had 8 mature eggs, and there were 7 duds and one DS, so I'm hopeful!

I have met several new moms this year through a new moms group. Many of them got pregnant very easily, but about a third did IVF. We didn't tell each other at first, but it eventually came out as we got closer. Only a couple of us have told the other moms. 

Anyway, I had to stop breastfeeding almost three months ago so I could prepare for another try. The women who didn't have problems don't understand this at all. And will probably be asking soon whether I'm pregnant. If this doesn't work out, I'm not sure we'll do another full cycle. Then, I will have to have the difficult conversations about why they shouldn't expect me to ever be pregnant again, even though I stopped breastfeeding when my DS was 6 months old in order to try. Anyway, my point is that it's nice to talk to you guys because you get it :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First how exciting to be starting up again! Fx for great report today! I want to start again but I am kinda terrified.. I need to call to get a consult before years end so my insurance pays for all the meds.
> 
> My LO is doing great. 7 months in a couple days. Eating tons and the size of a 1 yr old. (He's around 22 lbs now and 30"). We had our first plane trip and that went well. But traveling with a baby isn't fun so next time we will drive I think unless it's a short trip.

That's a big boy!!! My 9 month old is just 20 lbs. I'm glad to hear that the flights went well. But yes, there's a ton of stuff to bring with you. 

I've learned the secret of the car seat bag for traveling. You get to check the car seat for free, so if you get a travel bag for the car seat, you can stuff lots of other things in there with the seat.


----------



## FirstTry

Fert report: 9 fertilized! :happydance: I'm not sure how that happened. One of the immature eggs must have fertilized. 

Does anyone know whether these are considered Day 1 or Day 2 embryos, if they were fertilized yesterday?


----------



## MoBaby

today is day 1, should be at pronucleus stage. so monday should be day 5.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I agree with most! Monday will be day 5


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting First! It's hard to talk to other people about it, which is why we come back to bnb to those who truly "get it". I'm trying again too first. Don't have any frosties to do FET with so hoping to try iui. Tho I'm a little doubtful it will be able to happen this way. We shall see. Very exciting your eggs fertilized, hopefully you get more blasts than you were expecting!


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Very exciting First! It's hard to talk to other people about it, which is why we come back to bnb to those who truly "get it". I'm trying again too first. Don't have any frosties to do FET with so hoping to try iui. Tho I'm a little doubtful it will be able to happen this way. We shall see. Very exciting your eggs fertilized, hopefully you get more blasts than you were expecting!

That's great, Hope! I hope IUI works for you. Do you have a plan as to when to get started?

Thanks for the well wishes :flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, First! I'm so excited for you. 9 fertilized! That's awesome. I'll be thinking of you! It is always hard to talk about with others. Thank goodness for bnb. I shared my situation with friends before my last IVF cycle because I realized that I needed their support, no matter the result. They have been amazing and recently gave me a lovely baby shower. Not everyone understands, but the love is still there. &#10084;&#65039; 
L4- I hope IUI works for you! 
We've talked about whether we will do IVF again, and we really don't know. It would be amazing if we didn't have to, but I don't expect to be able to fall pregnant naturally. Either way, we are thrilled right now to be having our first child. 

My Dr told me I had several complications last week and this week, there are none, including placenta previa. What a rollercoaster! I'll believe everything is fine after the next ultrasound. :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

So your dr had you worried for nothing?


----------



## L4hope

First I'm just finishing up stimming right now. Waiting to hear this afternoon whether or not I will have one more day or trigger tonight. Hoping I have one more day to catch up a lagging follicle so I have two for iui. Hating that I lost my right tube!!

Lotus it's very exciting you are having your first Lo very soon! Sorry you had a possible scare for nothing. Hopefully things stay good and you can deliver naturally. I truly wish we were just doing ivf right now. Trying to do iui with one tube is very frustrating and I'm just not sure it's worth it. It's the finances that are keeping us from doing ivf again which just infuriates me. It's crazy how strong the emotions are still trying for a second. I thought after I had one I would be happy and not stress as much. But I want this baby just as badly as my first. Dont get me wrong, I'm thankful every day for my precious little guy and the joy that he brings to our lives every day.


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, L4, that's great that you're almost at trigger! I hope the second follie catches up, but it only takes one. I am rooting for you!

Lotus: Cool due date! I'm glad to hear that your complications have gone away. It must be a relief. But the rollercoaster is no fun, especially after all it took to get this far.


----------



## FirstTry

Day 2 report: 5 are still alive


----------



## L4hope

That's great First!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Sorry for the delayed announcement! Our baby girl was born a week ago today! It's been the most exhausting week as ended up having a really long labour ending with a c section, and I'm still recovering physically from that.

Delighted with our new arrival. Can't believe how perfect she is and that she's finally here!

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## FirstTry

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry for the delayed announcement! Our baby girl was born a week ago today! It's been the most exhausting week as ended up having a really long labour ending with a c section, and I'm still recovering physically from that.
> 
> Delighted with our new arrival. Can't believe how perfect she is and that she's finally here!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxxx

Congratulations, Jack!!! So happy for you!

Childbirth is pretty ridiculous, huh? The first several weeks with baby can get really tough too. Hang in there, it gets much easier :)


----------



## FirstTry

So, today's report was that 7 embryos are still alive. Clearly, either today's or yesterday's was wrong. I left a message and waiting to hear back.


----------



## MoBaby

Jack congrats!! 

First that is great news!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Jack x


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks, ladies!

Mo- Yeah, I am confused as to how my pregnancy could go from having all those complications to being perfect 5 days later. I'm guessing the Dr was just being super cautious. I really like her, and that hasn't changed. I just hope I get the same news at the next ultrasound. 

Congratulations, Jack!!! I am so happy and excited for you! So sorry your labor was long and ended in a c-section. I thought I would be having a c-section, but now Dr says it will be a vaginal birth. I'm a bit terrified, to be honest!


----------



## LotusBlossom

First- Is tomorrow Day 5? Whether you have 5 or 7, it sounds like things are going well! Thinking of you!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, Lotus! So, only 5 were progressing on day 2, but two others started growing by day 3. Go figure. As of yesterday, we had one 8 cell, one 7 cell, two 6 cells, two 4 cells, and one 3 cell. They want to see 6-8 cells. 

Tomorrow is day 5, so fingers crossed! My DS took til day 6 to become a blast, so Tuesday there could be additional blasts.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jack- congrats!!! So exciting!!

L4- wow your trying too?! That's awesome!!! How many will u put back??

First- yay that's a lot. More then enough. How many do you plan to put back as well???

Lotus- I CANT wAit til your baby gets here! Waiting patiently. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56836;

How is everyone else?! 

Afm- have been dieting with slim4life since aug 16 im down 30 pounds! Pretty exciting. I now have started my strength training to tone up with muscle. By the time I am where I need to be. Will be trying again &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MoBaby

exciting times!! everyone trying for #2. I want to call my RE but i keep getting nervous to call. If I get meds by end of year I have no payment out of pocket because I met my deductible having baby. But if I start next year I have to pay. It would save us 3-5K. I am thinking about doing a full cycle then freezing all the embryos. We may do genetic testing. I want to be very aggressive with whatever we do because I am only doing 1 IVF cycle for a sibling and if it doesnt work then that is it. So I have to be as aggressive as possible so I know we gave it our all. So we will do a freeze all, probably genetic testing (if enough embryos) and transfer a normal girl (or if we do 2 a girl and boy) in a FET and have an endometrial scratch biopsy the cycle before transfer. Ideally I would like to have this all completed by summer next year so if I want that I need to start soon. So maybe I will call for that consult this week afterall :)


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Jack :happydance:

First Fx'd, look forward to hearing your report today :hugs:

L4, How you getting on?

Mo, Sounds like you have a plan in place especially with how much money you would save :hugs: xx


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> exciting times!! everyone trying for #2. I want to call my RE but i keep getting nervous to call. If I get meds by end of year I have no payment out of pocket because I met my deductible having baby. But if I start next year I have to pay. It would save us 3-5K. I am thinking about doing a full cycle then freezing all the embryos. We may do genetic testing. I want to be very aggressive with whatever we do because I am only doing 1 IVF cycle for a sibling and if it doesnt work then that is it. So I have to be as aggressive as possible so I know we gave it our all. So we will do a freeze all, probably genetic testing (if enough embryos) and transfer a normal girl (or if we do 2 a girl and boy) in a FET and have an endometrial scratch biopsy the cycle before transfer. Ideally I would like to have this all completed by summer next year so if I want that I need to start soon. So maybe I will call for that consult this week afterall :)

Call, Mo, call! If for no other reason, just get the protocol and the meds, to take advantage of your insurance.


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy83 said:


> Congratulations Jack :happydance:
> 
> First Fx'd, look forward to hearing your report today :hugs:
> 
> L4, How you getting on?
> 
> Mo, Sounds like you have a plan in place especially with how much money you would save :hugs: xx

Thanks, Sandy!

I was just reading your signature. Do you know when in Nov you will start?


----------



## L4hope

Jack congratulations on your baby girl!!! It's just the most beautiful gift! Sorry you had a rough delivery. Sadly I think a lot of us have less than ideal labor. But the end result is totally worth it! 

Lotus hope your next ultrasound still looks good!

First, your little embabies are doing great!!

Mo I would definitely get the meds now, that's a huge savings! It's a little scary getting back into the ttc mindset. 

Sweetness, I wish I was transferring. But we have no frosties leftover. Due to the financial expense of ivf we are trying to do a couple rounds of iui. Last two months were busts with clomid. One month all my follicles were on the right which is the tube I lost in my csection. Last month I had fluid in my uterus which they think was because of clomid and how it was thinning my lining. This month we went with an injectable cycle. Just had my iui this morning. Really hoping it will work this time!


----------



## Sandy83

FirstTry said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jack :happydance:
> 
> First Fx'd, look forward to hearing your report today :hugs:
> 
> L4, How you getting on?
> 
> Mo, Sounds like you have a plan in place especially with how much money you would save :hugs: xx
> 
> Thanks, Sandy!
> 
> I was just reading your signature. Do you know when in Nov you will start?Click to expand...

Hi 

I will be calling on first day of AF which should be the end of this month and start on day 21 so transfer will be beginning of sept xx


----------



## MoBaby

l4 I didn't realize you lost a tube during your csection. I guess I missed that :(

Fx this cycle works!!! How exciting! 

We need all the saving we can get at this point considering we've spent well over 40k already. I had plenty in my savings for another ivf and maternity leave but we have to have our back yard and deck redone so that is coming out of there. We spent a lot of savings trying for #1. But money is just money and a baby is way better :)


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I assume you mean Dec? That's awesome! Coming very soon. If I can get my thyroid in gear (it's hyper due to childbirth), maybe we'll be cycle buddies :)

L4: I also missed that you lost a tube from the c-section. So sorry to hear that. But I'm glad this cycle you had eggs on the left side. Fingers crossed that this is your month!


----------



## Sandy83

Yes I mean Dec! Obviously wasn't thinking when I posted xx


----------



## L4hope

So exciting Sandy! Can't wait to cheer you on!!!

Yeah my csection was emergency and under general anesthesia because of my risk of bleeding with low platelets. During surgery I had bleeding from my right tube, I'll prob never know why, so they removed part of it. Just trying to keep ttc challenging I guess. Fingers crossed lefty can get the job done!


----------



## FirstTry

So, day 5 and no blasts, but 4 are almost blasts. I'm chalking it up to frozen eggs. Maybe it takes them an extra day?


----------



## MoBaby

My frozen embryos were all day 6.


----------



## LotusBlossom

We transferred a day 5 blast and a day 5 morula. We think the morula is the one that stuck because it looked perfect compared to the blast and the early ultrasounds had us a little behind. Clearly he has caught up, though, because he is huge! :)


----------



## MoBaby

I called clinic to get an appt :) just waiting to hear back. I may have to call back tomorrow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so excited for everyone to be trying again! 

I am swamped in babies right now with my twins and my grandson that is 7 weeks younger than the twins :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0028.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> I am so excited for everyone to be trying again!
> 
> I am swamped in babies right now with my twins and my grandson that is 7 weeks younger than the twins :happydance:

They're gorgeous, Brandy!


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy love it!! Do you watch your grandson? All them babies so cute!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls! Sorry I've been MIA so long but after my failed FET cycle I just didn't want to be on this site. I had my consult with Dr. Surrey at CCRM and he has a very extensive plan. If you're interested details follow ... He's taking a very serious approach since I'm 26, everything seems okay and we've had so much embryo attrition. So the plan .... 

He will perform a sperm fragmentation test to see if there is more wrong with Jason's sperm than we can see just from the normal sperm analysis. Apparently this test is more in depth then the normal one. 

He wants to check Jason and I for translocation. Apparently translocation is where one of your chromosomes could have like "switched" places with a different one and it doesn't cause any genetic abnormalities but it can effect fertility. 

He also wants to run more in depth blood tests on Jason and I. I am a carrier of CF and because Jason isn't there was nothing to worry about. Buuuuut Dr. Surrey said there are about 100 other "types". They can't test all 100 but there are 23 unusual types that they can test. So we're going to do that.

He will also perform CCS on all embryos. I'm so excited for this! We get to find out if they are boys or girls! It seems ridiculous now that I'm typing it out that I'm so excited for this part but ... oh well. 

He's going to check my uterus for a protein called intergrin. Apparently this is a protein that is lacking in women who have recurrent miscarriage, recurrent IVF failures so he thinks checking this is important. The crappy thing is that I have to have a biopsy while I'm awake .... he said it's about a 30 second ouch but if it comes back that this is lacking then ... that would solve our problem. The way they remedy this problem is easy peasy. It's one shot of lupron (long form) once a month. It's different than the lupron you take to stimulate your ovaries.

He said acupuncture can't hurt and I've been doing that. So .. yay! 

We'll be traveling there for our one day workup. Probably next month because I just can't fathom going this week. They like us to be there between day 5 and 13. And I'm day 6 right now but the flights are crazy expensive! So I will probably go next month before thanksgiving.

At the on day workup he'll do a bunch of blood work and ultrasounds but also a hysteroscopy and a trial transfer to make sure that everything will go smoothly. 

Fun stuff! 

My honey had to go back to work immediately after the phone consult so we didn't get to chat about it yet but we will when he gets home! 

I love that the doctor seems very adamant about finding what's causing our infertility. He said nobody can have that much bad luck and I agree. There has to be something else going on here.


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: That sounds like a great plan! I have a translocation, but we didn't figure that out until I was 32 weeks pregnant. It means that only 1/3 of my eggs can make babies. I was surprised that fertility clinics don't test for translocations when people are diagnosed as "unexplained". It's also great that the CCRM doc has other ideas about what to look for with sperm. Not to mention the other ideas. Now I see why people speak so highly of that place; they seem to have novel approaches. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## MoBaby

ash dh and I were tested for translocations and none. We were tested for everything under the sun for RPL and recurrent failures and nothing :( I think we were just unlucky several times. I hope they find something they can fix. It is sooo frustrating to not have answers. It sounds like if you can afford it they do so much more stufff at ccrm. Good luck with everything! We may end up cycling together. I am shooting to cycle in January and do FET in spring.


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - wow I can't believe they didn't find it until you were already 32 weeks pregnant! You're son was a one in three! Lucky little boy :D I agree, I don't understand why they wouldn't test for that when you're unexplained. I just think accepting unexplained as a diagnosis is ridiculous. I feel that there's always SOMETHING happening. Wether it's stress (I hate that reason!) or diet. And maybe that's wrong, maybe sometimes there is just nothing wrong but I have a hard time accepting that. 

Mo - That's so frustrating that everything came back normal .... I'm hoping that's not that case with us. :/ If there is nothing wrong then the silver lining is that we're at a different clinic and they handle the embryos different and they're in a different environment so maybe that'll be the change we need. :D I'm hoping so anyways. Cycles buddies! I hope so :D We will be doing an all freeze obviously because of the CCS testing. So we are right on track for a March/April transfer :D 

DH just got home and after talking about everything we're definitely moving forward. So much so that we're going for our one day workup this weekend as long as the Dr. has an availability and we can find a place for our pup to stay while we're away. Fun times! DH is not looking forward to getting back on he baby train but he wants a baby so he'll deal.


----------



## Sandy83

Ash sounds like your new Dr. has a great plan in place and is covering all basis. Fx'd they have availability for this weekend so you can get started :hugs:

Brandy, You definitely have your hands full. Gorgeous pic :hugs:

First, My 2 frozen embies are day 6 which i will be transfering this time round so fx'd for day 6 babies! :hugs: xx


----------



## MaybeBabi

Hi ladies looking to make some IVF/FET buddies, this is my first IVF/FET. I was wondering if I could pick your brains... I had FET 5dt (never had a fresh because of OHSS) and I have had period like cramping since the day of transfer? I am now (tuesday) 7dpt.. so far my FRERs all BFN. But my lower stomach feels very tight. almost like i am mid crunch/situp and cant relax it + the daily period like cramps.. I am on a medicated cycle as I do not cycle naturally. PCOS/Hypothyroid-- So basically, are the cramps normal, does my BFN mean I am out? and do any of you know (if it is officially bfn 10/24) do they allow you to start your next cycle right after, or do they make you wait? Im feeling like its bfn and im really surprised because my DR really stressed only doing one embryo (refused to do more ) because she said i had an 85% chance of conceiving. Thanks in advance gals.


----------



## L4hope

Ash, hope ccrm can help you get your bfp. Sounds like they are doing great things to try and explain the "unexplained" for you and dh. Would be great if you can get in this weekend!

Brandy how much fun are you having with three babies! Crazy you have two babies and a grandbaby the same age!!

First, fingers crossed for strong day 6 embies!!!


----------



## L4hope

Maybebabi, you're never out until you get the official bloodwork. But at this point a negative frer is not looking good for this cycle. :hugs: It's toughbevause AF and bfp symptoms overlap so much. I will say that I think FETs are the way to go and you just have to be persistent! You should be able to start again next cycle and maybe you can push to transfer two this time. Still hoping you might have a late implanter in there!


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Maybebabi, you're never out until you get the official bloodwork. But at this point a negative frer is not looking good for this cycle. :hugs: It's toughbevause AF and bfp symptoms overlap so much. I will say that I think FETs are the way to go and you just have to be persistent! You should be able to start again next cycle and maybe you can push to transfer two this time. Still hoping you might have a late implanter in there!

Welcome, Maybebabi!

Unfortunately, I agree that this month might not be the one for you. But don't lose hope. My DS was the result of my 3rd transfer, an FET. I think there were about two months between transfers for me, because (if I remember correctly) my Dr likes to do a few weeks of BCPs before transfer. But protocols differ. 

Good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy, Mo, Lotus: yay for day 6 blasts! I think my DS was one. 

So, I'm waiting for the big report today. Please let us have a few blasties. Then, the big test, PGD, will take another week.


----------



## FirstTry

So, the news is in. We have only 2 low quality blasts. This is a disappointment, but I can't help but be hopeful. PGD results due by next Friday.


----------



## MoBaby

They can't predict which ones are the best so those two may be your next LO! Fx for you :)


----------



## MoBaby

Maybe I agree this many not be your month either. Sorry!!


----------



## Sandy83

First, Fx'd these 2 are strong even look forward to your results next friday :hugs: xx


----------



## MoBaby

My re consult is nov 6!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yay for your consult! It must be so surreal starting to do all of the baby stuff all over again.

First - I'm so sorry they all didn't make it but it only takes one :D I have my fingers crossed for you. If the PGD comes back and they're fine then there's a good chance those are your LOs! 

AFM - Flights are booked, consult is for Oct 27 :D I can't believe this is happening so fast already! I called the insurance company, made sure everything was covered. So very excited. We'll see how I feel when I actually start getting results back from all of the testing.


----------



## FirstTry

Sounds great, Ash! Good luck!

Mo: I'm glad you've got it on the calendar!


----------



## L4hope

Exciting to have a date Mo!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Mo and Ash look forward to hearing the outcome of the appointments xx


----------



## MoBaby

You too sandy!! You will have your transfer before I start stims.


----------



## Mumdadandb

Goodluck MO and Ash!
Maybe- I agree with the ladies but like L4 said, you're not out until you get your bloodwork. Hoping you get a positive beta


----------



## MaybeBabi

Thanks ladies! i appreciate the honesty :) BT is tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy83

Got everything crossed for you maybe :hugs: xx


----------



## jack79

Brandy that baby photo is gorgeous! 

Good luck to all you ladies who are embarking on new ivf journeys. Haven't had a chance to read all the posts lately but have my fingers and toes crossed for you all xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

I hope your appt goes well tomorrow, Ash! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## FirstTry

So, both our embryos are abnormal. :cry: :cry:

We will try again as soon as we can.


----------



## L4hope

Oh no First I'm so sorry to hear this! :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

First :( so sorry!


----------



## MoBaby

L4 when do you test?


----------



## L4hope

MoBaby said:


> L4 when do you test?

Beta is Monday. Ugh I can't even stand the waiting! Oh the ttc roller coaster. I wish I had endless funds or had insurance coverage so I could just do ivf again. It's very nerve wracking wondering if we'll actually be able to do this with IUI.


----------



## MoBaby

Fx for you! You don't test early right?

I have no more money but have to do another cycle because we want sibling so we have to do it. But it's okay. Worth it to me :)


----------



## Sandy83

So sorry to hear that First :hugs:

L4, Fx'd for Monday xx


----------



## L4hope

Mo I feel the same way, I'm doing IUI cuz dh was not ready to consider ivf. But I will only do one more IUI and he better suck it up. It's totally worth it to give T a sibling. 
Yeah testing early just messes with my head. I have been very tempted tho!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Got home from CCRM consult on Monday, took some time to process everything. You can read about the experience in my blog if you're interested. 

Good luck everyone with upcoming IUIs, IVFs, or consults!


----------



## FirstTry

ashknowsbest said:


> Got home from CCRM consult on Monday, took some time to process everything. You can read about the experience in my blog if you're interested.
> 
> Good luck everyone with upcoming IUIs, IVFs, or consults!

I read your blog entry. I'm rooting for you, Ash!

Have you ever done the uterine biopsy or scratch before?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey guys- my consult is in 3 days!! aF started right on time so I will probably get some testing done with next af (nov 29) as well as start bcp for jan cycle. I can't wait to see what re has to say... Probably something like I am crazy for wanting to go again after all the failures and mc's last time but I want to go once more to try to make a sibling soon. I want to do this sooner than later because I want ttc to be a thing of the past so me and dh can start enjoying each other more and we can just focus on raising our kid(s). Our relationship has suffered a lot because of things and we need to get back on track. So really hoping this works but if it doesn't I will know we tried hard for #2. Financially and emotionally and physically we can only do one more ivf/icsi. 

L4 fx for you today!


----------



## L4hope

Mo so exciting you're going to get things started!! I know the feeling of wanting the whole ttc phase of life to be behind you. It's definitdly hard on a marriage but hopefully you come across the other side stronger for it and with a beautiful family. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

First - we're doing a uterine biopsy but my Dr. didn't mention anything about a scratch.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ash- I read your blog and good luck! Seems like they are covering a lot and my girlfriend who is an ER doc went there and had great results! 

Firt- Sorry to hear that about your embryos. what do you plan to do now?

Mo- Yayayay! Thats exciting its getting closer! And I know how you feel its very hard on families very tough

sandy- hope everythign is going good with you!

L4-how are you doing?

AFM- boys are 11 months today and planning their 1 year birthdays. Also we are going to try again in 6 months for baby number 3


----------



## FirstTry

ashknowsbest said:


> First - we're doing a uterine biopsy but my Dr. didn't mention anything about a scratch.

I think the scratch concept is similar to a biopsy, but the only purpose of the scratch is to help with implantation. Looking at your history, it seems that no embryos have implanted. I say that because you haven't had chemical pregnancies or miscarriages. Just based on reading these message boards for a few years, it seems to me that disrupting the uterine lining with a scratch or biopsy helps implantation for people who've not be able to achieve that. 

That's why I was asking of you've tried that with any previous IVF cycles. 

Thinking good thoughts!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Mo!

And Sweetness, good luck on number 3!

To answer your question, we will do a fresh cycle as soon as possible. However, childbirth messed up my thyroid and it sounds like it's going to take 2-6 months to get that regulated before we can start. I'm turning 40 next month, so it is what it is. I'm confident, but I also understand how fortunate we are to have our DS, with or without a second child. 

The strange thing is that it never before bothered me when other people got pregnant easily. But now it bothers me when my new mom friends had such an easy time the first time that they know they can do it again anytime they want to. If we can't have another, it's going to be hard watching them get pregnant again.


----------



## L4hope

Sweet, very exciting you will be trying again soon! Do you have frozen embryos?

First I'm sorry you have thyroid issues to sort through. Hopefully once you get that under control you will be successful with your next attempt. I think any of us who have had to fight to become a mom has a hard time when others have it happen so easily. Not that you would wish infertility on anyone, but still it just kinda stings. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

First -yeah I've heard of the scratch before transfer but it's not something my doctor has suggested yet. I'm willing to do whatever he thinks will work! I just want to be pregnant already.

sweetness - yay for trying again! Best of luck!


----------



## FirstTry

Ash: I think the biopsy will accomplish the same thing.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats again l4!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - I'm having the biopsy during my next cycle which should start around the 15th of this month and we're not having our transfer until March. So I don't know if it will still help but ... either way. I mean once it gets close to transfer maybe I'll mention that to my doctor.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congratulations on the BFP, L4! That's great news!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats l4!!

Excited you are starting again mo baby!

First - good luck with your next cycle. 

Ash I had the scratch done on one of my frozen transfers (they did the scratch one month before the transfer). And I ended up with a chemical pregnancy. My believe is that my embryo wasn't viable but that the scratch made it so perfect that the embryo implanted Sending best wishes for you.

Sorry I've missed others - just doing a quick catch up.


----------



## MoBaby

I also did a scratch biopsy the cycle before my last fet. It obviously worked :) I hoping to have the same done again early next year.


----------



## Mells54

Congrats L4!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats L4! 

Looks like a lot of you ladies had success with the scratch. Hopefully it helps me too :D I'm looking forward to getting started in January/February. I'm also participating in this Acai berry study that they're conducting. I'm looking forward to that! It's just a pill you take 3 times a day and they've seen it increase egg quality. So ... FX'd!


----------



## L4hope

Thank you all. Didn't want to shout it out here in sensitivity to those still working really hard for a baby. 

Mo excited to hear how your appt goes tomorrow!

Lotus, how are you feeling? Are things still looking good for vaginal delivery?

Ash I also had the endo scratch before my FET that helped me have my little boy. Exciting to be in a trial that helps improve egg quality!


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Thank you all. Didn't want to shout it out here in sensitivity to those still working really hard for a baby.

That's awesome, L4! :happydance: Great beta! I didn't think IUIs worked, but I guess they do sometimes :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations L4 thats great news :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

First, honestly I felt the same way thinking we were probably wasting our time. Glad I was proven wrong. 

Mo, update after your appointment! Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## MoBaby

soo RE happy to see me. He wanted to know why I was thinking now and if I was sure and I told him I am ready to move beyond ivf and ttc and get back to normal life and I'm want to have my kids close together so I can just enjoy them. He understood.
So I start at end of month. Af will be nov 29th. I will do all labs, baseline ultrasound and do bcp 3-4 weeks. 

We are doing identical protocol. Microdose lupron flare. He said although my amh and fsh and labs are good I responded much better to a more aggressive protocol and higher stims. So that's what we will do.

He wants to transfer only 1.... I'm not sure how I feel about that. DS came from 2 being transferred. I want to be aggressive but I'm not sure.

He said he doesn't recommend pgd because it doesn't improve success rate all that much in women under 35. And my miscarriages were all genetically normal so he doesn't feel the need to.

Fresh vs frozen: he sees no reason why not to do fresh but if I want to do frozen in natural cycle I could. We risk losing good embryos. I did get pregnant on a regular ivf cycle before and had a chemical so idk. I'm not sure what to do. If I do fresh it will be January transfer and frozen March. 

So saline ultrasound, labs and bcp beginning of December. Stims starting January. Ec middle to end of January with a transfer wither 3 day or 5 day :) 

Oh and they have a new ivf center so no more going to the surgery center. It's nice and quaint and relaxed. He said they have also seen a huge improvement in embryo development because they built a new lab and changed some things. So I'm hopeful :)


----------



## L4hope

So exciting you're starting soon Mo!! You have some tough decisions. It's hard not to look at what worked in the past and want to do the same thing. I would probably want to transfer 2 as well. Am I remembering correctly though that you can't carry twins? Tho they say it doesn't increase your odds of twins by very much. Oh decisions decisions. But very exciting about the new and improved lab and a more comfortable setting for office visits!


----------



## MoBaby

It would be a very stressful pregnancy. My uterus is only half the size of a normal so carrying 1 is like twins so 2 would be like quads. It would be over crowded for sure and I would be a greater risk than I am for uterine rupture, preterm labor and other complications. But in my mind I've been pregnant 3 times with a single baby. Two of those times were double transfers. Only one was a single. And I've had 2 chemicals with double transfers so I feel like I need to do 2 but I'm scared to now. I'm at more risk the next pregnancy because now I have 3 scars on my uterus.


----------



## LotusBlossom

L4- things are going well. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow. Right now Dr is saying that all is looking good for a vaginal delivery. I am terrified, but I know it will all work out. Baby is moving like a maniac and it feels like he is trying to escape through my abdomen sometimes. ;) DH gets home next week and I can't wait for him to feel our boy move. I'm so excited for you! I hope you are feeling good. 

Mo- that sounds awesome! I know it is hard to make all those choices... I prefer fresh cycles to frozen at least at first. It just seems more natural even though I realize that we are doing this whole ttc thing in a less natural manner. I can't wait to hear how your cycle goes. It's crazy to start up again, isn't it? We've talked about our future plans, but we really have no idea what our next step will be. Right now we are just looking forward to our little man and probably moving back to HI. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yes it is crazy to start up again!
It looks like I'll start bcp a month later than I thought so at end of December instead. That's okay with me. I read the paperwork wrong and you have bloodwork, ultrasound and saline sonogram first period then start bcp next period.


----------



## Mumdadandb

Mo- That's great you're starting soon! Like you I got pregnant with 2 embies transferred. I remember day of transfer, the RE had to leave the room to allow Dh and I to decide and I'm happy I stuck to my guts and opted out for 2 instead of 1. 

Honestly I dont know if I would have been pregnant either way but I'm happy at least one stuck. I've heard the chances of having twins increases after each pregnancy and I was really nervous about transferring 2 again but I did, and we have one strong heartbeat. 

Good luck and I hope it all works out for you :)


----------



## MoBaby

I think you are right mum. Once you've had a pregnancy from what I understand you are more likely to have a successful transfer following so i would think the chance of two sticking would be higher. Also I know that transferring 2 only increases chances of twins but with my odds I feel like I should do 2. We could always do one and freeze the other assuming I will have at least 2 good ones. Hoping to have a few frosties just in case and who knows I may want another baby after this one in a few year.


----------



## FirstTry

How's is everyone? 

Lotus: how are you feeling? 
Mo: anything new? 
Ash: what's the latest? 
L4: how's it going?
Everyone that I missed: :flower:

AFM, I'm going to attempt to start a fresh cycle with AF, expected in a week! This would mean a retrieval just after the New Year and transfer, after PGD and freezing, maybe a month later. It all depends on my thyroid staying under control, but I'm excited, as this is a couple months sooner than I thought. Anyway, hoping for a late Jan/early Feb transfer [-o&lt;


----------



## MoBaby

No news for me. Just waiting for af which according to my ovulation symptoms may be 3-5 days later than expected.
That's great about your starting soon! Our transfers should be around same time. I am hoping to start bcp with next af but it would be a cd3 start so have to make sure re okay with that. Then cycle would be early jan vs if I have to wait it would be late jan-feb sometime.


----------



## ashknowsbest

first - must be so surreal to be starting again! Best of luck! 

I'm just hanging around. I got my period late but it finally came yesterday so today is CD 2. I have to go in for blood work tomorrow and then send it out to my clinic in Colorado. That should be interesting. I don't start my cycle until February and I'm also doing CCS so the transfer won't be until March/April-ish. I can't wait to get started but another part of me is very nervous. My doctor is confident that our embryos will do better at their lab but I'm very nervous because he also said if the attrition rate it the same at their lab as it was at the other fertility lab we were at and the results come back normal from the CCS, it's either really bad luck (which he doubts because everything else between my husband and I looks great) or I just have bad eggs (and since there's only so many tests they can do to look at egg quality that could very well be the case). I'm ready after this to move on to DE if the attrition rate is still really horrible. My hubby doesn't like that I get ahead of myself but I just like to have a solid plan.


----------



## ashknowsbest

My new blog post is up if anyone is interested in reading!


----------



## Blue12

Hi ash knows best. I just wanted to ask you some questions/share my experience in case it may help. I hope you dont mind. 

How many eggs have you had retrieved vs fertilization? 
What meds or supplements have you taken during your cycles? 

My first cycle my dh and I looked like we were mostly without issues. I had 24 eggs retrieved and only 3 fertilized. (Developed severe ohss and in hospital for a week). At my follow up the dr said my eggs were terrible quality as proof of only having 3/24. But I read lots that sometimes when stim doses are too high it can damage egg quality. On my next two cycles I changed things 1. Take metformin even though pcos bloodwork indicated not necessary -as apparently it can improve egg quality 2. Take a supplement multivitamin that had been used in a research study on women with Ivf failures and egg quality issues. (Can't remember the name off the top of my head but can find outif you want). 3. Very very very low stim doses. On my second cycle I had 10 eggs retrieved and I had my first dd. on my third cycle I had 6 retrieved and have my twin girls and have one frozen still. 
Anyway hoping for you xxxx
Also peeked at your blog and I felt like that at Christmas always too. It's hard but one day you will share that with your little one. And that wreath is absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I seemed to get a lot of eggs but a small number of embryos. 
Cycle 1: 14 embryos from 19 eggs: 2 blasts and none frozen
Cycle 2: 12 embryos from 17 eggs: 2 blasts none frozen
Cycle 3: changed things up a bit and had 12 embryos from 22 eggs with 2 transferred and 4 frozen. 

So maybe a change up is what you need. Also my re told me recently that they have a new state of the art ivf lab with the best air quality control in the nation (their lab was just completed last October) and they have seen significantly better embryo growth and development. So maybe a new lab is what you need too. Fingers crossed!

I know how you feel about the holidays. I used to get so upset. It's hard not too. But I had to keep telling myself it's not their fault. I can't be bitter towards them. I will get through this. Made it slightly more bearable. I still find myself getting upset over another pregnancy announcement for ppl who get preggo by looking at sperm even after LO. Infertility is not fair!


----------



## L4hope

Infertility just sucks!! Unfortunately even after having a baby some of those feelings don't go away.


----------



## ashknowsbest

blue - So I've had 3 fresh cycles of IVF. With all 3 I've gotten anywhere from 22-25 eggs. Around 10-15 always fertilize but by day 5 I only ever have 2-3. That's how I got 2 frozen for my most recent FET which was also a failure. I'm always on a pretty low dose of stims because of how I respond. I produce that many eggs with the lowest dose of each of the medication they can give me .... scary! I've had very very mild OHSS, didn't require hospitalization. My previous doctor never put me on any supplements, just prenatal vitamins (another reason I'm switching clinics) however, my new doctor although we haven't spoke in detail about my cycle yet and the plan since it isn't until February doesn't seem to want to put me on a ton of supplements anyways. And since I'm doing the Acai berry study through them I can't be on the other cocktail they put women on. 

Could you find out the name of that supplement they put you on? Thanks! 

Thanks about the wreath and for all of the info! I'm hoping that since we're at a clinical lab (they have to be very strict about their protocol and I'm sure they have a very clean lab, maybe that will be the change I need to have healthy embryos. Maybe a reach but ... just hoping for the best)

Mo - My doctor did say that sometimes all you need is a different lab and since they're research and clinical they have to meet very strict guidelines and things like that. I'm hoping that does the trick for us. I know this doesn't happen for everybody but the doctor said that he's seen women not be able to get their eggs to blastocyst and they come to their clinic and they get 5 beautiful blastocyst. So fx'd I'm one of those lucky ladies! My honey is also getting karyotyping done today to see if maybe that's why all of our embryos suck. I've had it done already and mine came back normal so .... FX'd! 

My therapist also told me that if I want to be bitter, sad, and angry that I'm able to do just that :D I'm not going to call them out on facebook or yell at them but my feelings are mine and I can feel anyway I'd like. Not that you're telling me I can't, I just don't think it's fair when you're struggling with infertility to be told that you shouldn't/can't blame other people. I mean you feel the way you feel and it's such a hard thing to go through I think you're entitled to that. No hard feelings towards you I just wanted to put that out there that I don't feel bad about my negative feelings towards certain pregnant women or women who already have children, so you shouldn't either. :D It doesn't make you/me/or anyone a bad person for feeling this way.

l4hope - I've heard/read that in a lot of blogs lately. I'm sure the feeling doesn't totally subside but .... I'm hoping over the years when I finally have my child it will get a tad bit better.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone :) So excited for all those beginning the journey again and I look forward to all the BFPs to come. Although we wont be joining this time around I am excited for you all!

My girls are 8 months old and I cant believe it!


----------



## L4hope

Just poppin in to see how everyone is doing? Been awfully quiet in here lately girls.


----------



## MoBaby

I was just thinking about this thread yesterday!! I'm set for a ec first week of feb :) will start bcp with next af for 2 weeks :) saline sonogram in 1 week.

Sandy how are you?


----------



## L4hope

So exciting to have a timeline Mo!!! Ec will be here before you know it!


----------



## FirstTry

I started BCPs about a week ago. Early Jan retrieval expected :)


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic was all full for 1 week of jan retrieval. Boo! Good luck first! Sorry your last cycle had no normals :(


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hope everyone is doing good!
Ash good luck on this cycle!!

Mo good luck to you too!!

My boys are already one. It's so stinking crazy!


----------



## MoBaby

One already?? Crazy!!


----------



## Mells54

Good luch everyone! 
Sweet, time flies for sure!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweetness- that is crazy! Your boys are adorable! 

I am going in tomorrow night to be induced! Dr said they will start with the prostaglandin stuff on my cervix overnight and then start pitocin Thurs morning. I am so excited and nervous!!! I will be 39 weeks and 5 days on Thurs, and Dr is concerned because he is measuring large (7lbs, 7 oz a week ago) and there is excess amniotic fluid. I have had absolutely no dilation or progress. I should have my baby boy by Thurs night!!


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Sweetness- that is crazy! Your boys are adorable!
> 
> I am going in tomorrow night to be induced! Dr said they will start with the prostaglandin stuff on my cervix overnight and then start pitocin Thurs morning. I am so excited and nervous!!! I will be 39 weeks and 5 days on Thurs, and Dr is concerned because he is measuring large (7lbs, 7 oz a week ago) and there is excess amniotic fluid. I have had absolutely no dilation or progress. I should have my baby boy by Thurs night!!

Yay, Lotus! He's almost here! I was induced too. Baby came 22 hours after Pitocin started. It was a long haul, but mostly downtime. 

Good luck for an easy delivery!


----------



## L4hope

So exciting Lotus!!! Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

Aww lotus!! good luck tomorrow! Can wait to see pics ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy how are things with you and dh? Hopefully he is doing well :)


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Lotus!


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus how is the baby and you doing? Hope your birth experience went well :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sorry it has taken me so long to update. Troy was born last Friday, 12-12-14! He was 8 lbs, 7 oz and 22 inches long. I went in for induction Wed night and they started the cervidil. Thurs around lunch time, my water broke and immediately brought on stronger contractions. I was in labor for 14 hours, pushed for about 1.5 hours, labored again in the hopes that baby would descend more and turn because he was high and looking to the side. An hour later I started pushing again for another 1.5 hours and then my OB came in and said we had to do a c-section. It had been 18 hours since my water broke, I had a fever and my blood pressure was rising. Baby's heart rate had increased as well. I got to meet my boy at 7:31 am! He has been amazing! He had low glucose levels initially, but improved quickly with some formula supplementation. I'm now breastfeeding, pumping and using some formula.


----------



## MoBaby

Awww lotus!! So glad things went pretty well. Sorry about the section. Thanks for the update. So glad things are going well!


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Lotus!!! 

That sounds surprisingly like my story, except for the c-section (vacuum extraction instead). As for the breastfeeding, I pumped and supplemented for 6 weeks until things just suddenly started going smoothly. So, hang in there!

Good luck with your little man! So glad he is doing well :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay lotus!! I'm soooo excited! Just a couple more ladies on this thread from the original group then we all have had our miracles. Sandy and ash that's you. I know it's going to happen. 

So who is now expecting again? I forgot who and have been a ton busy so I can pay a few things off. 

Ash- where are you I'm your cycle?

Sandy- how is DH?

Lotus - a picture soon as you can &#55357;&#56906;&#55357;&#56906;


----------



## Sweetness_87

Just had to post a couple pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MoBaby

Adorable boys sweetness!


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness cute pic of your boys! Hard to believe they are all getting so big! I am cautiously pregnant with baby #2. 

Lotus sorry labor and delivery was a long one. But congrats on having a beautiful little one! Definitely share a pic!!

Sandy been thinking about you. Hoping all is well with you and dh.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Here is one more


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sweetness_87 said:


> Here is one more

 sorry thought it sent last nihht
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FirstTry

Gorgeous profile picture, Lotus!!!

Sweetness: They are awesome! Such happy faces!

I've done 4 nights of stims so far. My ovaries are starting to ache! I'm hoping that's a good sign. I have 23 follicles as of yesterday, none big enough to measure.


----------



## MoBaby

That's great first!

Sandy: how are you?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, First! I don't know how to add pics, so changing my profile pic is all I could do. :haha: It sounds like your cycle is going well so far!!


----------



## FirstTry

LotusBlossom said:


> Thank you, First! I don't know how to add pics, so changing my profile pic is all I could do. :haha: It sounds like your cycle is going well so far!!

I think you can hit "Go Advanced" and then click on the paperclip icon to attach a photo.

How are the first few weeks going? I remember them being quite overwhelming. It gets much easier!


----------



## Em260

Lotus - congratulations!! Troy is adorable! I had to supplement with formula at the very beginning too. I remember the lactation consultant in the hospital scaring me to death about it but it ended up being fine. 

First - that's great your cycle sounds like it's starting off strong! 

Sandy - hope you and your DH are doing well. 

Ash - I just read your update. So excited for you about CCRM! 

Sweetness - your boys are adorable!! I can't believe they are already a year old!


----------



## jack79

Haven't been on for a while. Just saw your news Lotus - huge congratulations! :) xxx


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! 
Lotus, congrats!!!! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Sandy83

Hey Ladies :hi:

Sorry haven't been on BNB much lately but been thinking of you all. 

Thanks for asking about DH he is doing well had emergency surgery for an abscess about 4 weeks ago which made things a bit hectic but on a transplant side of things it seems to be going well. He had a PET scan just before xmas and has a bone marrow test tomorrow and hopefully have the results from the scan tomorrow also so fx'd. 

On a TTC note we started a FET cycle in November and ET was due to be on 23rd Dec but neither embryo survived the thaw so cycle was cancelled was absolutely gutted but am ok now and just getting on with things. Probably put TTC on the back burner for now. Will still be checking up on you all and look forward to see how you all get on 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy in so sorry :( so unfair! Praying dh scan and bone marrow come back okay. You have so much going on right now.


----------



## L4hope

Sandy you and dh are going through so much right now. I'm so sorry your frosties didn't make it to transfer. Praying all results for dh are looking good. You guys have had a difficult 2014, hoping the new year brings good things for you and dh. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Sandy: I'm so sorry to hear this. It really is not fair. I wish I could give you a big hug, but I know that wouldn't help either. If you ever want to vent, we are here.


----------



## Em260

Sandy - I'm so sorry to hear about your embryos :(. Lots of prayers for DH's results to come back clear.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Ladies! How are you doing? 
Sandy83 hope you are doing okay! 
L4 hope that baby is starting to kick around for you!

AFM: I had ER today. The results were a little disappointing. I began the cycle with 35 follicles. Half of those were growing and were over 10mm and the others were lagging. On saturday 19 follicles were ready to go and the other 17 they counted were lagging behind. I blame this on a medication error. I was on a much higher dose before and this cycle they cut me down because my estrogen from the start was okay but my 48 hour level didnt double and they told me to continue the same amount. I should have questioned it but I followed the drs orders. Today they were able to collect 22 eggs. Unfortunately DH produced a sample and it contained zero sperm. A few hours later he did another with zero sperm. They had 4 frozen vials and were able to fertilize what were mature- 13 eggs. 5 eggs were not mature and 4 were degenerating already so they did not inject those. Tomorrow we should know fertilization results. I am a bit disappointed more were not collected since we started with so many and upset with myself for not speaking up when I thought changes should be made. This is the last IVF cycle DH and I will go through so these results are weighing heavily on my heart. I want a sibling for DS so bad and I am realizing I may not have that chance again. So please hope for us, pray for us that our 13 injected with ICSI will become something and we will have a couple to use at least. I hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## L4hope

Hey Mo! I was just thinking about you, wondering how things were going. I know it's so hard not to over analyze everything and doubt your decisions, especially when the stakes are so high. I'm sure the doctor had a reason to keep your dosing what it was. Quantity is not nearly as important as quality. I had 15 and 16 eggs(forget how many mature) for my fresh cycles and ended up with with 4blasts and 5blasts. So I'm going to keep everything crossed that you 4-6 blasts and most importantly one healthy little baby! 

Afm, things are going pretty good. I am still anxiously awaiting to feel movement from this little munchkin. I felt my son very late...right around 20 weeks. And he didn't ever kick that much. So naturally it has me a little nervous for my next appt. thankfully I see the OB Wednesday so will get to hear the heartbeat. I'll feel better then.


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, L4! I have a home Doppler, because I was neurotic during my pregnancy. But you are past the point of concern. Try to relax and I hope everything goes perfectly at your appointment tomorrow!

Mo: I know you're disappointed, but I think your chances are really good. I'm so glad they found some sperm! Looking forward to seeing your BFP :thumbup:

AFM, we retrieved 36 eggs, which resulted in 2 PGS normal embryos! (This is actually a great result, considering that the last batch of 18 eggs resulted in no normal embryos.) Transfer will be in early March. Fingers crossed.


----------



## L4hope

First so happy you were able to get some good embies for transfer!!! :happy dance: I do know that everything should be just fine it's just hard at this stage waiting 4 weeks and not feeling the little bugger yet. Less than 24 hours till my appt so I think ill make it!


----------



## MoBaby

We have 9 embryos! So fertilization was like expected. Keeping everything crossed for a few to make it. My re wants one transferred; I want two. It depends on how things look Saturday. If they say they will freeze one and transfer one (if we have 2) we will probably do that. If they won't freeze it/poor quality we will transfer 2. It's a hard decision. I should not carry twins with my uterus but I also want all the chances I can get.
I too have a doppler :)


----------



## L4hope

Mo that's a great fert report!!! Keep growing embabies! Wish I had a doppler but dh strongly opposed not wanting it to cause more anxiety if I couldn't find the heartbeat.


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> Mo that's a great fert report!!! Keep growing embabies! Wish I had a doppler but dh strongly opposed not wanting it to cause more anxiety if I couldn't find the heartbeat.

Yep, it's a double-edged sword!


----------



## Em260

Mo - 9 embryos is fantastic!! Fx for lots of blasts! That would be a tough decision about how many to transfer. Hopefully you'll have lots to freeze so you can stick with a single embryo transfer. 

First - great news!! March is not far away at all! 

L4 - my DH wouldn't let me get a doppler either :shrug: I'm sure I would have driven us both crazy with it haha.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wow congrats to everyone and their pregnancies and ERs. I wish you all the best of luck!

My appt is feb 25 and estimated ET is March. So very excited can't wsit


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sandy- so sorry to hear about that. Praying your
DH Tests come back great


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness that will be here in no time!! Will you transfer two again?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness: I'm impressed that you are ready for a third! I am only transferring one because I honestly don't think I could handle two more now. Mommy would go crazy and it wouldn't be good for anyone :) I'm in awe of you!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness wow!! How can you do it, twins and a newborn. Yay! Match is so close too!! I assume you will just do 1 this time?


----------



## Em260

Mo - how did your transfer go? 

Sweetness - very exciting! I'm impressed too that you're ready for #3!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi em!
We transferred 1 grade a perfect blast and froze 5!!! Couldn't ask for a better outcome. I took a booster hcg shot on Sunday and in 4dp5dt so just waiting it out. The next few days should tell me if I'm preggo or not and officially on Monday 2/16. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Em260

Yay Mo!!! :happydance::happydance: Awesome news!! That is a fantastic number of blasts! Fingers crossed!


----------



## FirstTry

L4: how's it going?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! I'm wondering if any of you have experienced something like this: 
Dr said not to get pregnant for at least a year since I had a c-section. I am taking the mini pill and breastfeeding, but started my period anyway. Does this mean I am not feeding enough? We supplement with formula sometimes because while I nurse and pump, I can't always get enough milk or have time to pump every 3 hours. My son isn't a great nurser, either. :-/ Any info or advice?


----------



## MoBaby

Lotus I know several women who started their period while breastfeeding. But you may notice your supply dropping off even more now because of your period.

I have an update as well. I had my cycle and had my beta today. I assumed I was out but my beta was 30 today. So pregnancy most likely isn't viable so now I'm in beta waiting. I'm hoping it's not ectopic. I'm hoping also if the pregnancy isn't viable that my period will just start and I won't have to have a d/c. I want to hope this pregnancy is viable but I've been in this situation before and it turned out bad.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mo- I'm sorry to hear that your beta was low. Hopefully the pregnancy is viable and your numbers start doubling. If not, I hope you don't have to deal with a d&c. I'll be thinking about you. Please keep us updated. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## L4hope

Lotus it can be so frustrating trying to nurse and pump and still not quite have enough milk. But it is common for your supply to drop when you get your period, but will bounce back. There's something with the hormonal change during your period that tanks your supply. So it should come back. I was in the same boat, nursed and pumped and added formula when needed. It was a lot of work!! Hope your supply comes back. But either way as long as you have a happy well fed baby you're doing great!


----------



## L4hope

Mo, I'm sorry to hear about your low beta. Hope you get s happy surprise but if not hopefully you won't need a d&c. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: pumping after nursing helped get my supply up. Even if nothing comes out, the nipple stimulation tells your body too produce more milk. Nursing is hard work. Good luck!


----------



## L4hope

First have you started prepping for your FET yet? Have a scheduled transfer date?


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> First have you started prepping for your FET yet? Have a scheduled transfer date?

Yes, doing estrogen shots now, lining check in a week and a half! Thanks for asking. 

I'm feeling very confident. DH keeps telling me to temper my expectations, but it's tough.


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting First!! It's hard not to get excited and it's good to have a positive attitude. You'll be pupo in no time!


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - :hugs: I'm so sorry! Hoping it turns around for you! 

First - good luck! It is so hard to keep expectations in check! 

AFM - had my transfer yesterday, so we will see! 8 days to find out!


----------



## MoBaby

Dilla how exciting! Fx for you!

I don't have good news. I'm waiting to miscarry as my hcg isn't rising. I've stopped my meds. If no af by 10 days they said to call.

But I do call with this af and I will start for fet. I think the plan is for me to possible have hysteroscopy and scratch biopsy on day 10-12 of cycle and then transfer with next af. If not ir the next fet isn't successful we will wait to try again until next year. I don't want to lose focus on my current child trying for #2.


----------



## diliapickle

Oh Mo! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mo- I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of love! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm glad you have a plan for the next steps.


----------



## Mells54

So sorry Mo! Seems like it never gets easier.


----------



## L4hope

Mo I'm so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work. I can understand how you feel. I had the same feeling. Dh and I wanted to make sure it wasn't all consuming this time. It's much different once you have a little one even though the desire for another was just as strong. Hoping the scratch biopsy does the trick and brings your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mo - I'm so sorry. huge :hugs: I've seen so many good outcomes with scratch biopsies so fx for you.


----------



## MoBaby

I had a scratch with my son so I believe in them. I dont think it would have changed the outcome here though. But I started bleeding today. Its awful. The heavist period I have ever experienced. Some cramps, not too bad but the bleeding is insane. I assume its because I did get pregnant, although short lived, so the lining was extra thick and had built a good blood supply. Oh well. Tomorrow I will call the RE nurse and set up my appointment for the scratch which should be in the next couple of weeks. 

Dilla when will you test?


----------



## L4hope

Ugh Mo sorry for the heavy bleeding, just makes you feel even worse. I too had a scratch biopsy the month before my FET with my son. I hope this is just what you need and you have the perfect little embie to snuggle in.


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - sorry you are having such a bad AF! That just makes it even worse :( 

I am trying to hold out until Wednesday to test and then beta is actually on Saturday.


----------



## Sandy83

Hey Ladies, :hi:

Still checking in on everyone now and again

Mo, So sorry to hear about your miscarriage, my thoughts are with you & DH

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well

DH & I are doing well concentrating this year on the things we can control like a new house and going on holiday once DH is allowed to go abroad. DH is doing well has been signed off to go back to work next week which is great news as he was getting so bored at home all the time. Got our WFT appt on March 5th don't think we will go ahead with any treatment anytime soon but suppose it's good to know our options. I'll keep looking in on you all seeing how people new journey's are going etc but thinking of you all :hugs: xx


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, dilia! I hope you got good news yesterday!


----------



## diliapickle

Beta came in at 157! Thank you! I can't believe it and am so excited &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!! That's wonderful! &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, Dilia! Was it only 8dp5dt?

AFM, transfer this Weds!


----------



## diliapickle

It was 9dp5dt. 

Good luck on transfer first try!!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck First!!!

D again congrats on your beautiful bfp!!


----------



## FirstTry

diliapickle said:


> It was 9dp5dt.
> 
> Good luck on transfer first try!!

That's a strong beta for 9dp5dt!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations!


----------



## Em260

Congratulations Dilla!! 

First - hope the transfer went well! Congrats on being pupo!


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Congratulations Dilla!!
> 
> First - hope the transfer went well! Congrats on being pupo!

Thanks! I'm 3 days PUPO with one blast!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats First...hoping this little bean is snuggling in for the long haul!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats on being pupo!


----------



## FirstTry

:bfp: I just got a squinter on a FRER!!! This morning's FRER was negative, but I've been nauseated since Friday. I believed, so I tested again tonight. It's 4dp5dt.

:dance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, First!!!! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats, first that is awesome!


----------



## L4hope

Great news First!!


----------



## FirstTry

My test was darker last night :thumbup:

L4: how's the pregnancy going? How are you feeling? And how's taking care of a toddler while prego?


----------



## L4hope

FirstTry said:


> My test was darker last night :thumbup:
> 
> L4: how's the pregnancy going? How are you feeling? And how's taking care of a toddler while prego?

That's good First! When is beta?

All in all pregnancy is going great...few bumps along the way. First trimester was rough being exhausted and working full time with a toddler. I'm finally starting to get some energy back! I'm sure it will get challenging towards the end having a little guy who wants to be held a lot but for now it's good. :)


----------



## FirstTry

Beta is 14dp5dt, so I got my regular dr to order one sooner. Now, I just have to find time during the workday to get it done. Probably Thursday, but the results will likely not be available until Fri or Mon. :coffee:

But my FRER today (6dp5dt) was as dark as it was with DS at this point :) I still have photos and I compared!


----------



## Em260

Yay First!! :happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## FirstTry

So, 8dp5dt transfer beta was 54. I don't feel great about this, but the fertility nurse said it's good. Next test is next Wednesday.


----------



## LotusBlossom

First- Why are your betas so far apart? They should check two days apart to see if the number doubles. I hope you get good news!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## L4hope

First that is a pretty early beta so I think it is just fine. And if the clinic thinks it's good that's a good sign. I don't think they would say that if they didn't believe it. I wish they were checking it sooner for you like lotus said to see how it's doubling. So strange they're msking you wait a full week. Try to think good thoughts. Stick bean stick!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Lotus: my first beta was a cheat. I got another Dr to order it because I didn't want to wait til 14dp5dt. It's the Dr who managed my gestational diabetes. She said I need to start the GD diet as soon as I'm pregnant, so I said, let's test!

My RE will do two tests two days apart.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ahhh... That makes sense. Fingers crossed for great numbers this week!


----------



## Blue12

First that number is great. With my first dd my beta at 14dp3dt was 220. That would put you exactly at this number if yours doubles every 48h


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, Blue! How are things with you?


----------



## Blue12

Things are good. The twins had their first birthday parties last weekend. We hosted two parties with 50 people. I went back to work 2 weeks ago and things have been going well. My 3 girls are happy healthy and have so much fun together!

I keep reading and following here although I don't always get to post. 

Hugs to all


----------



## FirstTry

Blue12 said:


> Things are good. The twins had their first birthday parties last weekend. We hosted two parties with 50 people. I went back to work 2 weeks ago and things have been going well. My 3 girls are happy healthy and have so much fun together!
> 
> I keep reading and following here although I don't always get to post.
> 
> Hugs to all

Happy Birthday, girls!!! I am so impressed that you can handle 3! I only transferred one embie out of fear of twins :haha:

I'm glad the transition back to work was good. It can be tough. I've been working part-time and it's a good fit for me.


----------



## FirstTry

FirstTry said:


> So, 8dp5dt transfer beta was 54. I don't feel great about this, but the fertility nurse said it's good. Next test is next Wednesday.

Holy moly, my beta is 916 at 14dp5dt!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sounds perfect first!! Congrats.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations First - great numbers x


----------



## L4hope

Great beta First, congrats!!

Glad to hear all is well Blue!


----------



## Blue12

Wow first. That kind of sounds like twins to me!!!!! My twins beta at 14dp3dt was 858!!!!!!!

Which to be honest my twins have been much easier babies than my first was. So happy for you to being havig another or two more lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies congrats on your BFP that is sooooo exciting!

Also congrats l4 on being so far long already! 

AFM got my meds today they have me on menopur this time instead of follistim cause insurance. Not sure what the difference is. Estimated ER is may. And yes only transferring one this time &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. 
Our boys are now 15 months will be 16 months April 3 it's crazy!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Going outside was a little windy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo-I'm so sorry to hear that. Hoping you get a better number 

Ash- also hope all is well for you haven't heard from you since your Colorado trip


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness I forgot to update. I had a mc at 5 weeks. But monday we are transferring 2 frosties on a natural cycle!! I ovulated 2 days ago. 4 days to go.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- im sorry about that but on the better side looks like 2 frosties!!! .


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, Sweetness, going for more!!! Good luck :)

And your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sweet- your boys are adorable!! Good luck in your next cycle! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## FirstTry

Today's beta was 2,159! We're in business!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Great results!!!! Yay!! Congrats :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, First!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies!!

First-congrats!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats first!!


----------



## L4hope

First that's great!!! When is your ultrasound? 

Mo fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> First that's great!!! When is your ultrasound?
> 
> Mo fingers crossed for this cycle!

March 30 :coffee: I feel prego. No big symptoms, just my uterus feels like it's working.


----------



## Blue12

Sweetness I used menopur for all of my cycles. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations on your BFP First Try! :happydance: :flower: I am so happy and excited for you! H&H 9 months to you hun!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies congrats on your BFP that is sooooo exciting!
> 
> Also congrats l4 on being so far long already!
> 
> AFM got my meds today they have me on menopur this time instead of follistim cause insurance. Not sure what the difference is. Estimated ER is may. And yes only transferring one this time &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.
> Our boys are now 15 months will be 16 months April 3 it's crazy!!!

Your boys are so adorable and getting so big! :winkwink: Good luck with your FET! I hope you get your BFP! :thumbup:

I am going to be doing a FET cycle also I think this summer! I have 3 frosties! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Sweetness I forgot to update. I had a mc at 5 weeks. But monday we are transferring 2 frosties on a natural cycle!! I ovulated 2 days ago. 4 days to go.

I am so sorry for your loss! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs:

Good luck with your next FET cycle! I hope you get your BFP! :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks,my otd is April 1st. Pupo with twins :)


----------



## FirstTry

wannabeprego said:


> Congratulations on your BFP First Try! :happydance: :flower: I am so happy and excited for you! H&H 9 months to you hun!

How are your twins, WannaBe? And you're ready for more!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I think the same thing after going shopping etc I saw to myself "and I want another one lol". 

Wanna how are your babies???? 

Mo- testing date soon

How is everyone else


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well ... I had my uterine biopsy and ended up testing negative for the beta-3 integrin which is bad news. I do not have the protein that is involved with implantation. There is a lot more information in my baby and bump journal if anyone is interested in reading more about it. 

It's not make it or break it for my success but it does provide some insight into why I may have been having failures and it's a fairly easy fix. 

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their LOs!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm sorry to hear you've found an issue, Ash. At least it is an easy fix and you know about it now. Are you starting a cycle soon?


----------



## Sweetness_87

I'm sorry to hear that ash. Sound like it can be fixed???


----------



## ashknowsbest

lotus - I start my cycle sometime at the end of this month or at the beginning of next month. I'll be doing 3 weeks of BCPs and then start the stims. I'm looking forward to starting and actually happy they finally found something that came up abnormal ... almost 5 years later! :haha:

Sweetness - yeah it's a pretty easy fix. They do 2-3 months of depot lurpon ... it's a one time shot once a month. I'm really happy it's a semi-easy fix and that it may help me become pregnant ... finally!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well this felt like it came up very fast. Not sure I'm ready to move forward but that may just be because of the hectic schedule and the nerves of having another failed cycle. 

I'm starting a new cycle ... yay? I got my period today so I start BCPs on Friday. I take those for I think my nurse said like 22-23 days or something like that and then off to Colorado we go not long after that. 

Tentative Schedule:
Start BCPs April 24th
Last BCP May 16
May 20 I'll get a baseline scan - guessing I start the stims this day or a day after
May 24th I get a follicle/lining scan
May 25th I'm supposed to be in CO
May 26th I have a scan with CCRM
June 1st is my retrieval date as of right now.

Fun times. I'm not going to lie ... I have butterflies thinking about doing all of this again. I'm not sure they're good butterflies either, it's like that nervous stomach ache I get when I have to take a test that I'm not quite ready for. I haven't done this in so long it all feels sort of foreign to me. Oh well ... here we go! 

Another little side note. My DH and I planned a trip to San Diego and we don't fly back to San Francisco until the 25th ... so figuring this out should be really interesting. 

Oh and I also have to miss about a week or school .... not good but it is what it is.

Wish me luck!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Ash!!! 

I know what you mean about it feeling foreign. Hopefully, it will go smoothly and result in your miracle.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck ash!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay good luck ash!! I know this is going to work!


----------



## Sweetness_87

I started my luperon today and will start gonfal (so) sun. So sun I will have 4 different SQ injections. The hoping ER may 5,6 or 7 getting excited


----------



## Em260

Good luck Ash and Sweetness! Very exciting!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweet - good luck with your cycle!


----------



## MoBaby

good luck sweet!!

my transfer is scheduled for may 22. i will be using pio this time. any pointers? i used it before but just for 2-3 weeks and i honestly dont remember much except the first couple days were hard.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo I just did it in the butt muscle and each day I switched sides.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mo I just did it in the butt muscle and each day I switched sides.

I finished daily PIO a few weeks ago. I also switched sides daily and rubbed the spot for about a minute after injection. I did the shots myself, as for me, it was less stressful knowing when the needle was coming.

Good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## diliapickle

I also switched sides and I would use a heating pad after to help rub it in. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - good luck with your transfer! As far as the PIO goes, I switched sides every other day to give the other side some time to actually heal because after a while it does become painful .... but the other ladies had some great recommendations as well. Heating the area first, warming up the vial helps too. My doctor also recommended walk around for about 5-10 minutes after the shot so that the oil didn't just sit in that area. Best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Question ladies. I know I have been through this before but I didn't have but like 12 eggs. And this time round my numbers look a lot better.(they think because I have been off infertility meds for so long) but anyway this will be my 3rd night of menopur luperon and 325 units of gonfal. I'm starting to have intermittent sharp shooting pains in the ovary area esp the right. You think it's cause there are more follies then last time or just because it's random pain


----------



## diliapickle

I can't say for sure what it is for you, but I had those shooting pains and it was super tender when I did my IVF and they then pulled 41 eggs... so it could be you making more eggs! Or random, because really, this whole process is so random! 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

probably from all the eggies :) I had 35 follicles growing last time and I def felt it more.. they only collected 22 (due to not enough meds to stimulate all of my follicles) with 18 mature (but 5 were degrated/falling apart or something so they didnt inject them only 13 of them). 

I have my lining scan on May 11th :) AF was kind enough to come 3-4 days early. I did use OPKS this cycle for trying to time my FET cycle and I wasnt due until Friday but started spotting Sunday which became full AF today. The FET date doesnt change though but it does give me a few more days to make my lining nice and cosy for the embryo. So I will start PIO on May 16th if all is good on may 11th. I need at least 7.5mm. Any suggestions to help it grow?


----------



## Mells54

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Em260

Hey all, how is everyone doing? 

Sweetness, how is your cycle going? Do you have an ER date? 

Mo - I remember someone mentioning raspberry leaf tea and acupuncture to help with lining. 

AFM - we are finally gearing up to pursue baby #2. I made an appt with my Dr. for June 15th but his office just called and said they have a cancellation for Monday afternoon. Honestly, I am feeling really nervous to start up again. And I don't know what I want to do. We're trying to decide if we should do another full cycle to bank more embryos vs a FET with the frozen embryos we already have. I just feel like we got really lucky with my DD and a FET won't work on the first try again. I'm not getting any younger, just turned 36, so I guess that is also adding to my stress about everything.


----------



## MoBaby

How many do you have frozen? Personally I would try at least one frozen cycle before doing a entire IVF cycle because it is so much less stressful. But I understanding wanting to bank more embryos and age.


----------



## Em260

We have two frozen. Very true a FET is a lot less work and stress than a full cycle. Maybe we should just give it one shot before doing another full cycle. I won't be able to cycle until July at the earliest anyway so hopefully by then I'll be less conflicted about everything.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Em - I agree with MO that the fet is a lot less stress on your body but can also understand where you're coming from with wanting to get more eggs for the future. You still have time so just take the time to really figure out what's the best option for you and good luck! 

AFM - I have about 9 more days to go of BCPs then I get a little break from meds before I have to start the real meds. I think the start date of those is the 21st. I still can't believe I'm doing this again...I think it will really hit me when we're traveling to Denver and when I start going in for monitoring every other day ....


----------



## Em260

Thanks, Ash. Yay, not too long until you're on your way! I'm sure it will feel more real once you're in CO. Will you stay there for the entire cycle or fly back and forth to CA?


----------



## ashknowsbest

We're flying out on the 25th and will be there until Jun 3rd. It's sort of a pain because my DH and I had to completely change our work/school schedules but we made it work. It's also very expensive because we have to pay for a hotel for the days we're there, plus the IVF, plus the flights ... and we had to make accommodations for our dog. It's really insane the things we do to get pregnant ... lol


----------



## Em260

It is insane the things we do lol. Well, I think it will be a lot less stress staying there rather than doing local monitoring and flying back and forth for ER. Ugh, sorry to hear about the cost of everything. We're completely out of pocket for everything too :wacko: But it's going to be so worth it because you're going to the best clinic in the country. I just know this is going to bring you your bfp!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- I would def use your frozen ones.

Ash- it's getting closer!

Mo- how are your things going? 

Afm had ER fri they got 14 the doc just called 10 were mature and so far 9 healthy embryos. Wed is wheh they will put them back in


Hope everyone else doing good


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - great news yay! :happydance: Fx for Wed!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness!! Can believe you are transferring already!! Eek!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sweetness - Seems like things are going great so far! Fx'd for a smooth transfer and pregnancy :D


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies we are excited. We are transferring hopefully one healthy embryo. And yes MO the boys just turned 17 months. But my eggs are aging quickly so have to sooner or later maybe too late


----------



## MoBaby

How old are you? I'm almost 33 but I feel like im headed to aging eggs too since women in my family start menopause at 35-37 :(


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- my eggs are the age of 40-45 year old woman and I'm 27. My doc said I would be through menopause by the time I am 40 I asked how he knew and he said my blood work. I told my mom and apparently my mom aunts g ma all are done with menopause by 40-45. So my eggs are running out. So doc said it's pretty much now or never


----------



## MoBaby

oh wow!! i understand then why you would want to move quickly. my dr says my levels are fine but with my family history i know that things will start changing in the next couple years. everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

So question ladies after ER how long did it hurt had it done fri and still hurts super bad today. Hard to stand up straight.


----------



## Sweetness_87

How long did it hurt after ER? It still hurts bad. Hard to stand up right. Had it don't fri.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - you should call your doc just in case. I don't remember feeling much pain past the second day. But I think it could depend on how many eggs are retrieved. Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

I was thinking about drinking a beer. You think that wold be since I dont have my eggs in me or anything


----------



## MoBaby

1 beer wont hurt anything even if you did have eggs. so go enjoy your beer :) i would call the re tomorrow. i never had pain following except the day of retrieval. hope you feel better!


----------



## diliapickle

Enjoy a beer! I only had pain day of ER so I would call about that.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies. sorry I feel like a baby but i dont recall it hurting this bad last time. I am afraid to say something to the doc cause I dont want him not letting me do my fresh cycle. Hopefully it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Blue12

I had crazy pain when I had hyper stimulation. Ohss. You may want to check in with your dr to check that out. When I had it I had to eat a particular diet and the only drink u was allowed was Gatorade and not a sip of absolutely any other drinks


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - you should really call just to check. Blue is right, it might be a sign of OHSS and you don't want to let that get too out of control as it can affect your cycle too. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Em260

I had my dr appt today to discuss options. After weighing everything I think we're going ahead with a full cycle to bank more embryos. Just as an insurance plan. Mainly due to my age and also my ovarian cancer history. So that's the plan right now. I'll most likely cycle in early July. We're doing genetic testing again so we won't transfer right away. We'll do a FET in September. 

Sitting in that waiting room brought back all of those old feelings I used to have when I would sit there. I felt anxious and afraid, even though I thought I put all of that behind me when I had my DD. I guess that part always stays with you.


----------



## MoBaby

thats a great plan! glad you were able to sort things out.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Awesome plan em!!

Afm- 6 eggs still going strong tom 11 is ET


----------



## L4hope

Been very Mia ladies and need to catch up. 

Em it sounds like a good plan for you to have some added reassurance. I'm sure it will make you feel a little more comfortable having some added embies. Oh yes as soon as you think about ttc again those feelings definitely come right back to the surface. I found that my longing for baby #2 was just as strong as for #1. Will be anxious to cheer you on!

Sweetness how exciting!!! Forgive me I'm sure you mentioned this but how many will you transfer tomorrow? Good luck with transfer!

I'll have to catch up and read back a few pages. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

How are you last 31 weeks now l4?!? Any signs of preeclampsia?


----------



## L4hope

Mo I honestly have no idea. Between working full time and enjoying our little toddler, the time has gone pretty quickly. I am starting to slow down and get tired though! So far so good on the preE/HELLP. Though my first symptom didn't hit until 32 weeks with Tre. Was just at the OB Monday and blood pressure was 119/66...hoping it stays that way. Next week I finally get my placenta checked. Very anxious to know if I have any hope of vbac. Fingers crossed. How about you? When are you cycling again?


----------



## L4hope

Oops Mo think I just saw in your signature FET scheduled 5/22. That will be here in no time!!


----------



## MoBaby

I have a Repeat lining check on Thursday. Monday I was slightly thin so they wanted me back in a few days but they think I'm still on track for 5/22 so I should start pio on Saturday.


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4 that's awesome you are coming right along. And I'm transferring 3. 









Jk jk jk &#55357;&#56906;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56906;


----------



## MoBaby

How many frosties will you have? 

You are transferring 1 right?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yes I have an expanded blast and doc said 75 percent it will take. I'm PUPO!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! :dust: Good luck!!!


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting Sweet! Stick baby stick!!


----------



## L4hope

Mo sounds like you'll be good to go next week!


----------



## MoBaby

Lining was 9.2 mm today!! All set to go for May 22nd.


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - congrats on being PUPO! Very exciting!

Mo - Yay! That's great news! 

L4 - Thanks for your support. I've missed seeing your updates. I'm glad to hear you're doing well and wow, 31 weeks already?! Time is flying. Fx for your placenta check next week.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - congrats on being PUPO! 75% chance is great :D Best of luck

Mo - May 22nd is coming up quick. I'm also counting down the days til the 22nd. That's when DH and I start our mini vacay to San Diego before heading to Colorado for our cycle! Best of luck for your transfer, fx'd for a successful outcome! 

AFM - I have 1 more day of BCPs, a u/s on the 20th and I start the stims on the 21st is everything looks good. Meds are ordered ... I'm all set to go and can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash everything will start happening fast!!! Fx for your cycle. Did you decide when to transfer yet?

Question for PIO ladies. What size needle did you use? My nurse gave me a 22 gauge but last time it hurt so I wanted to muse 25 gauge but nurse said it would be slow coming out. I don't care if it's slow; I just don't want to be in a lot of pain.

Sweet did you hear about how many frosties you have?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I'm pretty sure I used the 22 to draw up the meds but the 25 to inject. I agree with you, I don't care if it takes longer, I want to not feel like I have a huge hole in my butt from the shot. :haha: 

We're still a tad bit on the fence about when to transfer but I have time to decide so I'm not trying to rush the decision. We found out in December that my DH's father has stage 4 esophageal cancer so we feel that transferring sooner would be better so that his father could at least know that we got pregnant before we lost him but we also don't want to make our decision just based on his father's health. And of course our trip to Europe next year, we really still want to take that but this is not even a sure thing that the transfer is going to work. 

I was also thinking that based on my other cycles, I've only ever had 2 - 3 embryos left by day 5 and if that's the case again this time and they both come back genetically abnormal I don't want to have had a plan. Maybe that's stupid but I'm just trying to protect my emotions I guess.

I also wanted to mention that because my results for the protein beta 3 that is necessary for successful implantation of an embryo I have to be on depot lupron for 2 months prior to transfer so I calculated everything the other day. If we go forward right away I wouldn't be able to get the transfer done until October of this year anyways so ... soonest would be October either way. 

I'm so confused about what to do with the transfer.


----------



## MoBaby

Okay; well you have time to decide. When is your trip next year? You would be looking At August delivery so you could still go if you won't be too far along/uncomfortable. Def some tough decisions. I bet ccrm gives you more embryos. I have always imagined doing a cycle there if we ever decided to do it again but no way I could swing it with work. I had a patient this week who I did a hsg on who is going to ccrm and they have some fantastic work and drs and labs and protocols. So hopefully you'll have a bunch. I'm like you too; bunch of eggs and a couple embryos. Except the last 2 cycles we did end up with 4-5 frozen somehow. 
I think we will try the 25 Sunday nigjt. If it's too hard to inject we can switch over. I don't want my behind to feel like it was punched out if I don't need to.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey question ladies I took 2500 units of hcg mon. When do you think it will be out of my system?? I think it was 2500 that or 5000. Anyway what you ladies think


----------



## Em260

Mo - I used 22 to inject. The nurses told me the same thing about it being hard to get out but I'd rather take a little more effort and less pain. 

Ash - great idea to take a vacay before you start your cycle. I love San Diego it's so pretty there. I agree with Mo, you could easily take a trip to Europe earlier in your pregnancy. You have plenty of time to decide and lots of options. 

Sweetness - I remember googling that question when I did IUI but I found that triggers last longer for me. I think it depends on how you metabolize everything. Best way to know is to test it out and when it starts getting darker you know it's your bfp :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Think I'm gunna drink a lot of water like a 2 liter starting today and flush it out quick


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness I did 2 x 2500 hcg boosters. It took 8 days from the second one to be gone. 2500 takes 6-8 days to go away.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ok ladies so not sure which was to think.... I think either 2500 or 5000 hcg Monday the 11th and have been drinking a lot of water the last two days. Here are my two tests, guess maybe tomorrow we shall see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MoBaby

sweet its way to early yet. if you took the hcg on the 11th I wouldnt trust the test until the 18th unless the line starts to darken. i had pretty dark lines until 5-6 days after the 2500 hcg. but hopefully after 5-6dpt they start to darken. Fx for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well here is my today's and I didn't hold my urine as long for this test. Let's pray it cont to get dark. I'm 4dp5dt and pretty sure my hcg should be almost all gone
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## L4hope

Sweet, hope it continues to get darker for you!

Mo, only a couple more days till transfer!!!

Em, I know I've been quite the bnb slacker lately. I'll get on my journal today and update. I'm so excited you'll be starting for #2 soon and can't wait to cheer you on. 

Ash, enjoy your little vacation on the way to CO. HOpefully this will be just what you need to get your bfp!


----------



## MoBaby

Fx for you sweet!!

I survived my first pio shot... I'm sore this morning. But I'm sure I can deal with this if it means a hethy baby :) 

Transfer friday!!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Mo!! PIO really sucks but is totally worth it. I had to do it twice a day with Tre up to 10 weeks. No fun at all, but I think after a few weeks my butt just got used to it! :haha:


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - Getting close to transfer!! PIO is no fun at all, but like you said, worth it for our babies! :) 

Sweet - Good luck! Hope the tests get darker!! 

L - 32 weeks already! Man the time is flying!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo-yay for transfer soon! And PIO suck so bad

Dill-thanks and congrats didn't know you were preg again!!

Also I see a couple signatures crazy that some are aleeady preg again!

I'm not sure what to think today is 5dp5dt and test lighter but still there. Hoping it doesn't go away
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashknowsbest

PIO definitely sucks ... I'm not looking forward to starting that again.

Sweet - I'm not sure what to think about your tests but in the next few days you'll get a definitive answer. Good luck! 

L - I can't believe you're so far along already! Do you know the sex of this baby? 

AFM - DH and I decided to transfer as soon as possible so October it is ... yay? Lol. I am excited just not looking forward to starting the Depot Lupron.


----------



## MoBaby

Fx first!! I think the fact you still have a line a week after the hcg is promising!! Hoping tomorrow is darker.


----------



## Em260

Sweet - fx that line keeps getting darker! 

Mo - the first shot is always the hardest. Glad it wasn't so bad. Are you doing them yourself? For some reason they hurt less when I did them myself. The soreness gets better after a little while too. 

Ash - ooh that's exciting news! :happydance: With summer right around the corner the time will fly by and October will be here before you know it. Did you guys decide to try the europe trip earlier in the year?


----------



## MoBaby

DH is doing it. I cant inject the 22 gauge needle myself.

Ash thats exciting you guys have a plan!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sorry to annoy you ladies with test... Not sure what to think. Looks like it's disappearing on me.... I'm 6dp5dt Surely it's still not hcg shot from over a week ago. It was only 5000. And I have drank a crap ton of water since testing early. This process is just so hard. Doesn't get easier. 
Tell me what you guys think. Top is from two test yesterday, bottom one is from this morning and not a full bladder
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweetness_87

Bottom one looks more positive in person


----------



## MoBaby

Hmmm.. It's hard to tell.. Since you had 5000 it could take up to 10 days...but tomorrow's should be darker if is real. fx for you!!! Is today's lighter than yesterday's?


----------



## L4hope

Ash, very exciting to transfer in October. Summer always seems to fly so it will be here before you know it!! Yes we found out this time. We are having another boy. :)

Sweet it's hard to tell on my phone but still seems like a line. I would think trigger is definitely out by now. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies and yes mo it's slightly lighter but not by much. this waiting game sucks so bad. Wish it were so much easier for us ladies.


----------



## MoBaby

You had 5000 on the 11th? I agree there is still a line and does seem like the hcg should almost be gone. I hate hcg shots with a passion!! My last two transfers have involved boosters and like you I was left guessing. My first transfer did have a positive beta (low) but I mc a week later and my second my hcg was 8 at 9dp5dt.. I had a very faint line then. 

L4 I didn't know you were having another boy! Congrats! (Maybe I did and forgot lol)


----------



## Sweetness_87

yes I had 5000 units on May 11. I am crazy and just retook a test and here are my two from today bottom is from 11pm. Makes me feel a little better line looks darker now. 

And yes the hcg shot is not fair lol. It shouldn't make a test positive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4 congrats on the another boy!!!

Ash-cant wait for your stuff to get started. I feel it this time. Plus you are going to very very highly recommended facility with outstanding Numbers


----------



## MoBaby

That seems positive sweet! Darker for sure. Fx for tomorrow.


----------



## diliapickle

Sweet - That is looking darker!!! FX!!

Ash - Yay for having a plan! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yea I don't think I'm going test with my fmu cause I pee so much at night but during the day I'm busy in the ER and don't pee so I will prob test at about 11 tom.


----------



## Em260

Sweet - that definitely looks darker!! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks girls! Yes two little boys...should be interesting! 

Sweet the line does look darker. Hope it looks good tomorrow to. It's such a head game!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - I'm waiting for your test! I can't wait to see :D 

AFM - I had my baseline u/s blood work today. The u/s was great. No cysts, 19 antral follicles, and my lining was 1.8 (mm?). Doctor said as long as the blood work comes back good we're all set to start meds tomorrow. I'm afraid now. Just normal feelings and nerves I think. Ready to get this over though.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ash that's awesome! A lot of follies!! And yes being nervous and afraid just comes with this. 

I took two tests today. I'm 7dp5dt. The last one I tried to hold my urine but had to pee so bad I couldn't. So the last one was about 1030 this morning about 2-3 hours of holding it. This mornings was about 4 1/2-5. Still nervous.... Will test til fri and I have my beta Friday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MoBaby

Looks positive! I would think now that hcg is gone. It's been 9 days. Beta is friday? That's soo soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I agree with Mo. Its been 9 days, I would think that that HCG would be undetectable at this point. I'm keeping my Fx'd for you and I'll be looking forward to Friday! Also because I will be heading to San Diego for memorial day! Friday will be a good day :D


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yes I'm praying it stays nice it noticeable and doesn't get lighter. I know its hard to believe but I think I'm more test crazy this time lol. We shall see. And yes fri is my appt.


----------



## Em260

Sweet - yay looks positive and getting darker! Fx for Fri! I'm glad you don't have to wait much longer for your beta. 

Ash - great news that's a lot of follies! Nerves and being afraid are definitely part of this. I've been feeling the same way and I can imagine it will be worse once I'm ready to actually start meds. Hang in there, you've got this!


----------



## L4hope

Sweet I agree, looks positive!! Glad you have beta tomorrow and will have s definitive answer!! 

Ash that's an swesome follicle count! Hope everything looks great with your bloodwork too. Great way to start this trip in San Diego. I want to be in San Diego right now!


----------



## MoBaby

Did you test today? :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tested like at 4 am and it was pretty light I contemplated on not doing it cause I pee a lot at night. So going to hold my urine for a few hours then take another one. I mean you can still see a line easy.... Just not as dark as yesterday's


----------



## MoBaby

Still a line... You're not out yet. I'll keep fx for you!

Do you have frosties?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sweet it looks like you are well on your way to your official BFP! congrats!


----------



## MoBaby

Fx for your beta today sweet!!

I'm having my transfer soon!! Will update after :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Good luck mo!

Ash have fun on your vacay

Afm- blood draw soon. Not getting my hopes up. The line was uber faint this morning. Just need to remember I am AMAZINGLY BLEESED with two little boys who I didn't think we would get, and I still have 2 frozen. I'm 11 days out from the shot. And 9dp5dt. Soooooo guess I will know later today but either way I'm ok.


----------



## MoBaby

:( sorry sweet!! I hope your beta says different.

My transfer is over and one embryo on board! Great quality, transfer was super easy, no complications. I'm excited :) im Hoping this is it!!


----------



## L4hope

Sweet, I hope you got good news from your beta. Thinking of you.


----------



## L4hope

Mo, so happy to hear your transfer went well!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- exciting!!! Tww it's terrible!!

My beta was 3. Sooooo it didn't take I had a very strong feeling since yesterday. Sucks but I have two perfect boys and two frozen. So after this period hooefug soon I will transfer one


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - congrats on being PUPO!!! When is beta??

Sweet - :hugs: sorry it didn't work!


----------



## MoBaby

So sorry :(

Your boys were the result of fet right? I'm sorry it didn't work this time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sweet sorry about that hun, but way to keep up the PMA....


Mo - congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Sorry it didn't work sweet. You absolutely have two precious boys to keep you smiling right now! Hope the next FET will be the one.


----------



## MoBaby

Beta is scheduled June 5 but RE said if I get a positive hpt to call sooner. Earliest I would go would be 10dpt which is June 1 (9dpt is a saturday)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo yes the boys were a FET. I wonder if the IVF like the entire thing is too much for my body. 

And thanks ladies


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo congrats on being pupo! 

Sweet - I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time. You do have two beautiful boys and frosties so I hope next time you have a successful outcome.


----------



## Em260

Sweet - I'm so sorry :hugs: Maybe IVF is too much like you said and a FET will bring you your bfp. My Dr. told me he has seen much higher success rates with FET since the stims can affect your lining and implantation. 

Mo - congrats on being pupo! Will you be testing early?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Had my 1st scan since stims this morning. Lining is good although I'm not sure this matters since I'm doing a freeze all cycle. I have about 20 follicles growing right now. The biggest ones being around 13 and 11mm. I noticed a decline in the amount of follicles I produce. Maybe because I'm no longer in my early 20s? I'm not saying 20 isn't good but in previous cycles I've had a lot more. It's scary actually. Honey and I leave San Diego tonight and head to CO for the remainder of my cycle. I am excited to get there. It makes everything seem more real.


----------



## Em260

Ash - good luck! Very exciting you're heading to CO! As for the number of follies, is your protocol a lot different from your previous ones? More follies isn't always better. My dr says quality over quantity is more important. Safe travels!


----------



## Blue12

Ash less can also mean better quality. My first cycle I had 46 follicles and 24 retrieved and only 3 fertilized and no bfp. Then my next cycle I had way less stims and had 24 follicles and 10 retrieved and had my daughter. Then the next cycle I had 6 retrieved and I had my twins and I have 1 frostie. 

All the best xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! Ash I wrote in your journal but tie scan sounds perfect! Your too young yet and have fresh amh levels for it to affect your scan.

Afm: I tested very faint positive last night (3dpt, 8dpo) and a touch darker this am (9dpo, 4dpt). I'm nervous this is going to end in a chemical or something worse given my history. Please say some prayers!! Sorry the pics are bad quality. This forum makes them worse quality too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - Sending prayers those BFP's get darker and that they stick around!!!!!!!!! So exciting!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I do see the line starting to show up! Fx'd it gets darker :D


----------



## MoBaby

And tonight's is way darker!! :happydance: still 4dp single blast transfer!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashknowsbest

amazing Mo!


----------



## L4hope

I can finally really see the line on my phone now Mo!!! Fingers crossed it keeps getting darker!


----------



## MoBaby

Today!! 5 days post transfer :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashknowsbest

You're preggo! Woohoo!


----------



## L4hope

Even better Mo!!!


----------



## diliapickle

That is getting dark!! :woohoo: so happy for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hope it stays!! Having some cramping but it may be gas.


----------



## Em260

Yay Mo!! :happydance: that is a great line for 5dpt!


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG you are pregnant! woohoo!!! Congrats Mo!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Super exciting Mo! 

AFM - had my first u/s blood work at CCRM. 26 follicles growing, largest is 16mm, smallest is 6mm. My e2 is already pretty high which is not surprising for me, its always been in the 4000s in my previous cycles at trigger day. With so many follicles active how can it not be. They don't seem too concerned and I'm familiar with drinking a ton of fluids to make sure that I'm not getting OHSS. I'm really really excited at this point to get them out and see how they do in the lab. 

Honey and I had a big decision to make today which was nerve wracking. We met with the geneticists and she said based on our family history, all of our numbers, and my age that doing CCS wasn't necessary even though we have had failed cycles in the past. She wasn't detering us from doing the CCS testing but just wanted us to be aware that they may all come back normal or most of them normal since everythig else looks good. So we had to make the decision whether or not to follow through with the CCS testing. We chose to still pay the money to do it because we've had the failures and we really want answers at this point. If we do the testing and most of them come back abnormal we know that there's a problem with my eggs that most likely there is nothing they can assist us with and at that point I'm ok with accepting that donor eggs is my way to have a child.

I've said it throughout my entire journey with infertility. The main goal for me is to experience pregnancy. That is my right as a woman and I will get to do that!

Sorry for the somewhat long post. 
Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MoBaby

It sounds like you had a great scan ash! Glad you decided to do the testing. If you don't do it and your cycle were to fail you would question the decision. I think knowing you are putting a genetically normal embryo back then you know you've done all you could do. Soundskke you will have plenty to retrieve too!


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is awesome you have a great attitude with all of this Ash! I think you are doing the right thing. 

Have you ever gotten OHSS, because I know you make a ton of eggs.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - I've never been hospitalized by it but I actually do think I've had OHSS. My doctor in NYC put me on medication because my estrogen was so high. He prescribed dostinex to bring it down I think ... it was a while ago so I don't remember all of the details. I do remember not being able to breathe well at times and just being so bloated! I'm doing much better this time around.

I had a scan today and this time they're actually expecting less eggs retrieved/mature. I have a ton of small ones but my bigger ones are between 19mm and 10mm. The nurse said she thinks they'll retrieve approx. 14 - 17 viable ones. I was bummed at first but I do think it's quality over quantity and I'm definitely getting different results this time around so it'll be interesting to see the outcome.

Trigger most likely tomorrow night and then retrieval on Sunday. Woohoo! I can't wait to see the retrieval and fert rate. The lab I hear kicks butt so it's all very exciting!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck Ash! Sounds very exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Ash that sounds great!! Yes quality over quantity. Sunday is soo soon!!

Afm here is the progression including today's (bottom) 6dpt. Less than 4 more sleeps until beta.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashknowsbest

Looking good Mo!!


----------



## Blue12

looks awesome mo!!!


----------



## L4hope

Excited for you Ash to see how you make out the next few days!! 

Mo definitely looking good for your bfp!!


----------



## Em260

Ash - we did genetic testing and I'm a big proponent of it. The more info, the better. That will give you peace of mind either way. Good luck for Sunday!

Mo - that is a great progression!! Good luck for your beta!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash are you still set for Sunday?

Look at my digital ladies!! :happydance: 7dpt!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yay :happydance: So exciting for you! Things are looking great! Your beta is in 2 days right?! 

AFM - I'm so irritated .... I'm not triggering tonight. Ugh! I was so excited to get these out because I'm starting to feel uncomfortable. The largest is 22 and the smallest that they think will have a viable egg in it at the time of retrieval is about 13mm. It makes sense to wait but the nurse seemed so sure that I would be set to go tonight. And my e2 is about 3,498 so that's .. really high and I might be getting OHSS again. I have been drinking a ton of electrolyte water though. Please keep your FX'd that everything is ready tomorrow and I can trigger tomorrow night for retrieval on Monday.


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - That is amazing!!! SO happy for you !

Ash - Sorry that you aren't able to trigger yet! FX you can tomorrow!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh! My clinic waits until at least 3 lead folicles are over 18mm.. I don't remember if that's total or on each side. One more day will be good to let the smaller ones catch up but your e2 is going to be sky high again. Good thing is you're not transferring this cycle so ohss symptoms will be short lived. Keep drinking that electrolyte water.


----------



## L4hope

Yay Mo!! Can't wait to see your beta!

Ash ugh sucks when you think it's going to happen and you get pushed back. Hopefully you get to trigger tonight and ohss stays away.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Retrieval tomorrow! Second trigger in an hour ... can't wait but now I've been obsessing that it's not going to work. I need to try to be positive.


----------



## MoBaby

It's going to work! Good luck!!


----------



## Em260

Mo - yay congrats! Love those digitals!

Ash - It's definitely going to work!! Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash: how did things go today?? Hope you are doing okay after ER!

My beta came back @ 10dpt (15dpo); 609! We transferred only one.


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - That is awesome!! 

Ash - Hope retrieval went well!!


----------



## L4hope

Nice strong beta Mo!! Congrats!!!

Ash, hope ER went well, you are feeling good and have a nice bunch of eggs to fertilize!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - that is an amazing beta! I can't wait for your ultrasound to see how many babies you have growing in there :happydance:

AFM - my retrieval went good. I was a bit emotional on the ride home because they got 17 and that's less than what I normally get but I know that's not a bad number. It's just less then I had previously. I'm really trying to maintain my PMA but it is so hard. Quality over quantity but that's much easier said than done. 

I won't know how many are mature or fertilized until tomorrow which is already killing me. I want to know now! 

The one thing that went great thus far is that I have not gotten sick yet and in each of my other retrievals I've vomited each time about 20 minutes after waking up. So, I'm really feeling great about that.

Honey made me ramen noodles, lots of salt and liquid. I'm going to cuddle up in bed and watch bravo! (my guilty pleasure) and try to get some rest.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and I will keep you girls updated as I find out more information.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo - Woohoo congrats!! That is an awesome beta, maybe that lil embie split!

Ash - Good luck on your retrieval!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash great report! Can't wait until tomorrow's report!


----------



## Em260

Mo - congrats!!! That is a very strong beta yay!

Ash - I know it's hard not to be disappointed when you have a certain number in mind, but 17 is still an amazing number. Fx for your fert report tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo congrats!

Ash 17 is a great amount. 

Afm just waiting to decide when to do it again. Mo was yours a FET?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes sweet a fet. We did a full cycle In January.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Ash are you still set for Sunday?
> 
> Look at my digital ladies!! :happydance: 7dpt!

I haven't been on B&B in ages but I wanted to stop in and say Congratulations! :thumbup: I hope you have a H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, only 5 were mature, 4 fertilized but they allowed the ones that were immature to try and mature in their special incubator and 3 of them did. They're going to try and fertilize them and call tomorrow with the results. If they do fertilize we will have 7 growing total. I'm feel a tad bit better about this but not great. Trying to find the silver lining.


----------



## wannabeprego

ashknowsbest said:


> So, only 5 were mature, 4 fertilized but they allowed the ones that were immature to try and mature in their special incubator and 3 of them did. They're going to try and fertilize them and call tomorrow with the results. If they do fertilize we will have 7 growing total. I'm feel a tad bit better about this but not great. Trying to find the silver lining.

Good luck hun! I have everything crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

The 3 that were immature when retrieved grew to maturity in the incubator and they all fertilized normally! So as of right now we have 7 embryos growing in the lab. I'm feeling good about this today but also trying to remain cautiously optimistic because I know about only 50% make it to blast. This is such a crazy roller coaster.

Keep fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## diliapickle

All fingers and toes crossed for you Ash!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Ashley that is great those 3 made it!! Fx for a good amount of blasts! This really is a crazy roller coaster.

Afm beta at 12dpt is 2154!! Ultrasound in a couple weeks :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Woohoo! Nice beta Mo! Can't wait to see the ultrasound :happydance:


----------



## diliapickle

Mo that is an awesome beta!! So excited for you!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Good Luck Ash! :flower:

Mo, those are awesome betas! I am super excited about your upcoming ultrasound! Congrats again!!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

I posted some of the decorations and the staged photos I did of the twins from their 2nd Birthday party that they just had last month if anyone wants to take a look in my journal. There are 2 posts with spoilers on the last page of my journal.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...anning-fet-ttc-3-2015-a-210.html#post35594467


----------



## L4hope

Ash very awesome that the immature eggs made it and fertilized! Everything crossed for a good number of blasts!!

Mo fantastic beta! When is ultrasound?


----------



## MoBaby

Ultrasound will be June 18thbor so. It's scheduled for the 17th but I need to reschedule.


----------



## Em260

Ash - that is fantastic news!! A roller coaster for sure. Fx for lots of blasts!

Mo - Awesome beta! That's great the u/s isn't too far off.


----------



## LotusBlossom

So excited for you, Ash! Can't wait to see updates!

Mo!! Congratulations! Those are amazing numbers! Can't wait for the ultrasound!


----------



## MoBaby

How are you and baby lotus?


----------



## LotusBlossom

We're doing great! He is almost 6 months old and changing so fast! It has been really fun to watch him grow and learn. Mama is learning, too. :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

The update from the embryology lab:

Of the 4 that were originally fertilized, 4 are still growing and 3 6-10 cells are looking really good. They all have < 10% fragmentation. The remaining 1 is a 5-cell, so a little behind but he said it's still looking good.

The 3 that they were able to fertilize a day later are also doing well. They're where they should be at 2-4 cells with minimal fragmentation. 

The embryologist said that he and Surrey recommend freezing all of them. The reason they recommend this is because they need all of them to be frozen to test them all together. If we have less than 4 he would recommend doing another cycle. More than 4 he still is sort of leaning towards freezing all but he said we can make that call when we're there. I think it's a good plan overall. I don't have to feel rushed deciding if we want to do CCS testing or another IVF cycle. I can really take my time which is nice. 

Before we got off the phone I told him I needed a miracle so that they all or most get to blast stage and he said that he does see that happen. So, fx'd! 

I won't hear anything now until Sunday. Ugh! 

Good news is that there's a lot going on and the weekend will be here before I know it and we have a brunch with friends on Sunday.

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ash, I hope that all of the embryos continue to develop nicely and that they can be frozen. Good luck! That is good that you will have some time to make a decision about what to do next well they are frozen. I hope you have a nice weekend! :flower:

Lotus, I am glad that you and your son are doing well! He is so cute in your profile picture! I hope you have a nice weekend!

AFM, I am trying to decide when to do my FET cycle. I am leaning towards this Fall so the twins can have some more time to become more independent. I need to work with them on using their sippy cups, self feeding and transitioning to table foods from baby foods. My daughter is running all over now, but my son is still working on his walking. He is cruising though and has taken a few steps here and there. I want to make sure that they are easier to handle before a newborn comes. I am hoping to have my 3 frozen embryos transfered to a local clinic in my state because I did my IVF cycle about 6 hours from where I live in my home town. That would be to much to do now that the twins are here. I hope I like this new fertility clinic. I just filled out some forms to get my medical records to bring to the new clinic so once I have those in hand I will make an appointment with the new clinic. I am a little nervous about having another place do the FET since I had success with the other office and they did such a nice job with everything. However the thought of taking the twins 6 hours and the general stress of doing the cycle is making me lean towards doing it locally. This clinic here in my state costs a little bit more for a FET cycle than my old place but they are still cheaper than all of the other places I have contacted so I think they are my best bet. The next thing is deciding whether or not to transfer 1 or 2 embryos for the FET cycle. I suppose it will depend on the quality of the frozen embryos and what the DR thinks. I really don't want twins again just because of all I went through with my twins and their NICU stays, but I also don't want to have to repeat the FET cycle because of the costs! So we shall see! I will do an update once I start the process though.


----------



## MoBaby

Just wanted to update: I spontaneously miscarried a couple days ago. Passed the gestational sac intact at home. Dr doesn't know what happened but we are running a bunch of bloodwork on me. My hcg and progesterone was still spot on the morning after the mc happened. I had just had an ultrasound a few hours before the mc that showed one baby measuring on track. We are devastated. Unsure if we will try again or when we would if I decide I can do this again. We have 2 frozen still but the thought of all this gives me anxiety. I've had 4 miscarriages now and 2 chemical pregnancies througout this journey so obviously something is wrong with me. We are very fortunate to have a son. He will probably be an only child and that is okay.

Ash: how are things? I hope the re has a good plan moving forward.


----------



## Blue12

Mob any I am so sorry for this devastating news xxxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now but I wish you and your husband peace and a bright future with your son. If you decide you want to do it again I'll definitely be here rooting for you. :hugs:

The RE suggested doing another IVF so that we could try and bank more embryos. DH and I decided to do another one but not for 3 months. I really want to enjoy my summer and we are planning a trip to Puerto Vallarta so that'll be really nice. 

Again, I'm so sorry and if you need anything I'm here!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks ash! Enjoy your vacation. We are going to st Maarten in 2 weeks with our son. It will be fun and I am so glad to get away. we need it for sure.


----------



## Em260

Mo - I am so sorry :hugs: My heart goes out to you.


----------



## L4hope

Mo I'm so sorry to hear your news! It's just so unfair that you have to go through this. I hope that you can get some answers as to why this happened and a plan to successful carry a baby to term again if you decide to try with the frosties you have left. :hug:


----------



## diliapickle

Mo- major :hugs: I am so sorry that this has happened! It is so unfair!! My thoughts are with you! Good luck as you try and figure out next steps. We are here for you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo I am so sorry and completely understand why you would have anxiety over trying again right now. Would you consider getting immune testing done or have you already? My heart hurts for you.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm not willing to do intralipids and there isn't a dr around here that would even do it. I've had one completely healthy pregnancy so it's most likely not immune issues. I had extensive testing dobe for recurrent loss and it all was normal. I have to get my papers to see what exactly was tested. My re ordered some more last week but not back yet. Idk what the next steps are if this is negative. My re thinks it's a uterine blood flow issue although it's been tested and normal. But if we do go again I am going to make sure we test blood flow right before the transfer and if it shoes to be off then delay the cycle until it's notmal.


----------



## ttcbaby117

OH okay I understand. Well there is still hope hun. Again, I am just so sorry that you are going through this. Please let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## MoBaby

I looked at papers and it looks like they did some immune testing which was normal.

I'm doing okay today. Started heavy bleeding yesterday and was in severe pain for a few hours but thankfully it eased up. Hoping my re has info on friday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh ok, I understand. I was just hoping maybe there was something else. But if the blood flow to your uterus is the issue maybe there is something they can do to help that. I don't know, I am just so sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## MoBaby

I've heard Viagra helps. I may ask about that.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh really? Well that makes sense, it helps with the blood flow for men, so why now women. Let me know what they say, I am curious to hear.


----------



## Em260

Mo - I've read that about Viagra too. Hopefully your doctor has some more answers on Friday.


----------



## BabyD225

HEY LADIES!
I hope you remember me.. If not, hey again! My husband and I are trying for our second, we have a 20 month old from a FET :) We're on our last frozen blast. I just started my cycle, was put on estrace 3xday since day 1 (friday). Last night I woke up in the middle of the night puking... is it the estrace? I vaguely remember my last cycle with estrace and I think I got sick then too. Is this normal? I had hyperemesis with my son and I'm so scared of feeling this sick again! Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! It never made me sick so idk. How are you feeling now? Could it be a stomach bug?
We are scheduled oct 3rd for our final Fet. I'm doing this natural so not on estrace. We've done 3 already this year with mc/bfn (chemical)/ mc. We are doing 2 back. This is our last Ivf transfer. 

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Hey! It never made me sick so idk. How are you feeling now? Could it be a stomach bug?
> We are scheduled oct 3rd for our final Fet. I'm doing this natural so not on estrace. We've done 3 already this year with mc/bfn (chemical)/ mc. We are doing 2 back. This is our last Ivf transfer.
> 
> Good luck with everything!!

Could be a bug.. woke up feeling ok.. I also had a glass of wine last night and I'm wondering if it interferred with the estrace and prenatals.. We are doing a medicated cycle because that's what worked to have my son :) Our transfer date is Oct 16, so not too far behind you!! Fingers crossed for you!:flower:


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck Mo and Baby!! Hope your transfer go well!!! :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Glad to see others are giving it a go again after previous successes!

My twins are now 19 months and I had to have a hysterectomy when they were 10 months old so no more babies for us. I feel very lucky to be blessed with the 4 amazing children we have so I'm ok with it. 

I wish you all the best in your journey! I do miss hearing where everyone is at in the process though.


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow Mo!! Hope this fet works for you!

BabyD very exciting you're starting again for baby #2!! I never had that reaction to estrace so hopefully you're feeling better. When is your transfer? 

Brandy sorry you had to have a hysterectomy. It is strange not to hear everyone's stories anymore but guess most are busy with Los at this point.


----------



## MoBaby

L4 hope all went well with your delivery! I'm booked tomorrow for fet.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck with your FET transfers ladies! 

L4hope - congrats on your baby boy :D 

I'm scheduled to start my 5th IVF whenever my period gets here. I induced with a PIO shot but it still hasn't arrived. I had spotting yesterday but nothing since ... I plan on calling my nurse on Monday since that's the last day it has to arrive before we try something else. Also, we're trying to induce because it hasn't been here in over 70 days ....


----------



## MoBaby

Oh wow ash! Did you have this issue before? Good luck with your cycle!! Brandy sorry about the hysterectomy :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck ash. Are you cycling at CCRM? What were your thoights? I'm looking at them if this FET doesn't work. Though the cost is crazy expensive. 

Mob any when is your FET set for?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Fet was yesterday morning. Transferred 2 blasts. I have no clue on the quality of them and such. I didn't ask because it really doesn't matter and it doesn't change the plan at all. These are our last two and our last chance for #2 so I'm really praying for some sort of miracle. I laid around all day yesterday. I've just came down stairs ne to hang out. We have a dinner later so hopefully Im not overdoing it today. Otd is oct 16. I can't test at home for at least a week as I took 2500units hcg this morning (booster for progesterone) so this is going to be a longgggg week!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh wow. Congrats on being pupo. I don't bel Eve in the bed rest thing. What did your dr say aboutit? I think having fun with friends etc is a good thing. Just listen to your body.


----------



## MoBaby

He said just take it easy yesterday. If it's gonna take it would implant by today anyways. They don't have us do bed rest. I've gone back to work day after transfer before.


----------



## Em260

Congrats on being pupo Mo! Fx for you! That stinks about not being able to take hpts. I hope the wait passes quickly for you.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats on your pregnancy em!

Did you end up doing a whole cycle then fet? I can remember or if you went straight to fet.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy em!
> 
> Did you end up doing a whole cycle then fet? I can remember or if you went straight to fet.

Thanks, Mo. Yes, I did a full cycle in July and then a FET in September.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I've never had a period that late. Ever since I started doing treatments my cycle in between procedures has just been so wacky. There were months prior to any of this craziness where I would be 2 weeks late but it was maybe twice a year and my doctor has known about that all long. And btw I think you'll be fine without the bedrest. I know lots of doctors have varying opinions on this but I feel like women athletes get pregnant all the time and they're bouncing around like crazy! I hope this works for you, I'll keep my FX'd.

ttc - I have been wondering how you were doing! I see that you got 3 frosties which is amazing! So sorry about your chemical/BFN though, it always sucks. I am cycling at CCRM once more. The doctor is hoping that this time we get more mature eggs. The last cycle they got 17 only 5 were mature .... we were shocked to say the least. He's changing up my protocol this time around though and hoping for a completely different outcome. My opinion on CCRM is complicated. :haha: I think they have an amazing lab and they do some of the most cutting edge testing/procedures etc to try to get women pregnant however I will say that they are currently understaffed in the nursing department and that can cause some stress for the patients because things get overlooked. That said, I have never felt like the treatment plan from my doctor was mediocre. I just had to be on my nurse almost every single day to make sure everything that needed to get done was getting done. I see lots of women there that do not have success elsewhere go on to having successful pregnancies with CCRM so .... I'd say they do a pretty good job. Definitely worth at least doing the ODWU (one day work up) to see what they think they can do for you. I hope it doesn't come to that point for you though and your FET is successful! 

I start my BCPs tonight and tentative retrieval date is November 10th but they're stimming me really slowly so I will most likely end up retrieving a few days after that. Yay! Not. We're also dealing with the slow death of my father in law due to stage 4 esophageal cancer so thats putting a little more added stress but it was his wish that we didn't put off trying to have a baby so here we are. My mother has been a great support though and is planning on going out to CO with us so that if anything were to happen to his father I have someone there to drive me to my retrieval etc. She has been great. 

On a happy note, my best friend (who is pregnant and that was hard because she and her husband got pregnant on the first month) is coming out on Wednesday to visit. I haven't seen her in about 2 years so I'm pretty thrilled to be seeing her even though I'm going to be a tad bit jealous of her pregnant belly. I'm planning on doing some really nice things for her though because she's sort of having a hard time with life right now. I guess if it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - well I am so happy you are trying again, I do often wonder how you are doing as well! It seems you and I have been on so many of these boards together. Your estimated retrieval date is the same as my FET transfer date. Maybe a positive sign LOL, I look for positive signs everywhere!

I do hope I don't have to go to CCRM and that this FET works. I am so hoping for that. I always feel better with a contingency plan which is why I have already started looking into them. It is just so expensive and we are completely out of pocket. I estimated I will need close to 35k to go to CCRM. Im just floored by it. 

Have fun with your BF, that is awesome you will be able to catch up!

So sorry to hear about your FIL, mine is also in the same position. He has a neurological disease very similar to parkinsons and he is the final stages. Both he and my MIL don't know we are still trying though, I think they figured we had given up a while ago. That is okay for me as it takes the pressure of a bit from them. It is one of my dreams to be able to allow him to hold his only grandchild before he goes, and I don't think that will happen as he is just to far gone. DH is an only child so they don't have any other chances besides me. Talk about the pressure!

Anyway, keep in touch and please let us know how you are doing in your cycle.!


----------



## ashknowsbest

CCRM is extremely expensive. The first cycle we did there we were able to use some of our infertility coverage through our insurance but now we are maxed out so this current cycle has been almost all out of pocket. We do have assistance with the meds so that helps a little bit but the bulk of the cost goes to fertility laboratories of colorado so ... ugh! I still don't understand why most insurance companies have low caps on fertility treatment or don't cover it at all especially with the rising incidences of infertility in the US. It boggles my mind. 

And yes, look for positive signs anywhere and everywhere. If that's what helps get through the days I'm totally for it. I always say (and maybe this isn't nice to say and I never say it to my husband) but maybe once his dad passes away the universe will finally give us something good ... I know it's sort of morbid but I just am so frustrated and ready for answers already. 

I'm so sorry to here about your FIL. It's such a hard thing when a parent is dying. My husband lost his mother to mouth cancer when he was in his late 20s so .. he's really having a hard time with it but I'm just there for him. That's all I can do. It's not fair that he has to watch both of his parents pass away from cancer but that's just the luck of the draw I guess. His father actually knew we were doing infertility treatments but never asked about them until he got his diagnosis. I think he's really hoping to see his 2nd grandchild before he passes away. My DH is also an only child and has a 17 year old from his previous marriage but that's it. So ... it's up to Jason and I to give him another...yay! He's super nice about it though and we never feel pressured by him which is great. 

Ugh sorry for the long post. I will definitely keep you girls updated and I really hope to check back in and see that you're pregnant!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yet another argument that infertility should be considered a disease and thus covered by insurance! I do hope that soon it will be!!!!!

Your poor DH, it is horrible. I have seen my extremely active and vibrant FIL deteriorate into a bedridden, unhappy, man. It is really sad. And don't feel bad about how your feel, I get it. Answers would be really nice! Answers all around!

Speak soon!

Mobaby - How are you feeling??????


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Idk how I feel. Not any different than usual. Blah. I was hoping to be nauseous or something. I go back and forth between this worked to it didn't. 3dp blast transfer. 4 days to test.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I will hold out hope for you! It is really early to feel anything regardless, just remember that! So 4 days.....I will be praying for your BFP!


----------



## MoBaby

Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Mo- thinking about you.. I know the dreaded 2ww.. you were right behind me with our first babies... and now I"m going to be right behind you.. I'm hopeful for you!!! xo


----------



## L4hope

Mo, hope this will be it for you!! Less than a week now before testing. Hopefully you have a fun weekend planned to keep your mind off of things. 

Ash so sorry to hear about your fil. It's so hard to watch loved ones with a terminal illness. Hopefully at the least you'll be able to bring him good news of expecting a little one. You sure have gone through enough trying to get there. 

Afm, thanks all for the well wishes. Delivery was not as I had hoped and ended up with another section. But I have another beautiful boy to enjoy so I am extremely fortunate and soaking it all in. I pray to see good news on hear soon from you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo are you testing tomorrow? Sending all the BFP vibes I can muster for you!


----------



## MoBaby

its not looking good for a sibling. faint positive today that looks like yesterday and not progressing like it should. For all my bfp cycles (either mc or my take home) the line 7dt was very dark already. so Im not holding onto hope.

i want to talk to hubs.. I want to visit the clinic we had a second opinion at before. I feel stupid for not going there when we started trying for #2. I dont feel like I have been treated right at my clinic. I had some concerns for this fet like numbers not being right and ultrasound being questionable and my re just kept saying everything looks perfect. He always says that yet things dont turn out that way. Its expensive to keep trying but at least the other clinic has a multicycle program we can try to use. They also have the attain refun IVF program but we probably would not qualify because of my uterus abnormality and the fact we have already done so many transfers and had several miscarriages and 1 take home baby. Beta is in 6 days. I am really disappointed and heart broken. I just dont know what to do anymore. We want a sibling for our son but right now DH doesnt want to pursue any more fertility treatments. Nor does he want to see if there is anything that can be done for his issues (he wont get a second opinion from a urologist. The urologist we saw refused to do any kind of workup and wanted to go straight the surgical sperm retrieval).


----------



## MoBaby

Line even fainter today. I'm out :( this sucks.


----------



## L4hope

Mo, I'm so so sorry to hear it's not a bfp. It's just awful for you. I remember when I was trying for baby #2 and worrying it wasN t going to happen..and talking to another bnber about how the desire for a second child was just as strong as it was for the first. I thought maybe i wouldn't feel that way after having a baby but not the case. So I completely understand you not being ready to give up. I hope that you and dh can agree to looking at another clinic and for him to seek a second opinion. Again I'm so sorry it is turning out this way. It's just so unfair! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

So here is yesterday's and today's test. Idk what to think. It's too faint to be a true bfp. I know from past experiences that low betas don't usually end well. I wish I just knew. Today I will be making appt with new re. My official beta is friday. I'm 9dp blast transfer today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry Mo! I totally get wanting to go somewhere else. I already made up my mind that if my FETS don't work that I will be heading to CCRM in Colorado. They have the best chance at a BFP for us. I have already started saving as it will cost us 30k. I am hoping again if my FETS don't work that I will be able to cycle with them by next summer. If this is something that is important to you please let DH know and see if you guys can come to a compromise! I am so sorry hun, I really wanted this for you. This is how my chemical tests looked and it just gutted me totally! Seeing a BFP for the first time in my life was so amazing and then watching it disappear was heartbreaking.


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah I know it's not good. It's a chemical for sure I feel, nothing good comes from libes this light 9dpt. Especially when I'm a high hcg producer usually. So I'm not holding my breath. My beta is friday (13dpt)

Appt is scheduled oct 21 at 1130 so hoping for some other options. I'm going to tell the re lets just proceed with starting the cycle and hopefully I can come in day 3 for labs. I'll stay on pio until my beta and hopefully cd 3 will be soon. I just hate going through a new clinic- their financial part, flow, how thing work, nurses, staff, etc is all completely different.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah changing clinics is hard, I agree! I have had a few red flags with my current which is why I made the decision to move if these fets don't work. I am fed up with them. 

I will keep my fxed crossed for a miracle for you hun. I know how hard this, having just been through it! huge cyber hugs!


----------



## Em260

I'm so sorry Mo :hugs: I really hope this is just a late implanter. I did notice with these new FRERs the lines are not as dark as with the old ones and I didn't see as clear of a progression from day to day. I compared pics and beta numbers with my ones from my DD and using the old FRER and those old tests were so much better. I'm holding out hope for a miracle for you!

I think it's so important to feel confident in your doctor so it sounds like a new clinic and doctor is what you need. I hope your DH will come around once he sees how important this is to you. I agree with L4, the desire for a second child is just as strong as the desire for a first.


----------



## MoBaby

I got a positive digital this morning, 11dpt, and a positive frer that's looks progressed from 2 days ago. So I'm not sure what is going on. Beta is friday. Unless there is some sort of miracle going on here im not expecting a good outcome.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Em260

Ok well I'm keeping everything crossed!! Those digital tests mean higher hcg I think I read somewhere at least 25 to show a positive vs. FRER can show it at 5. Hang in there!


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG that is such awesome news!!!!!!! I just jumped out of my chair at work LOL. What an awesome surprise. Geez, now I cant wait till Friday!


----------



## MoBaby

I still know my hcg is low.. Maybe I'll be one of those my hcg was low success stories. Not allowing myself to get hopeful but one can always dream :) my frer is a lot darker too. Strange things.


----------



## Em260

Yay Mo that's great news your FRER is darker too!! I totally get protecting your heart but i think these are very good signs. I hope Friday brings a nice strong number for you!


----------



## diliapickle

Mo - keeping my FX and praying for you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo if your FRER is darker that is something to be cautiously happy about. I tell you what, I will be excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Here is 8, 9 and 11dpt. Still not super impressive but positive none the less
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Em260

Looks good Mo! There is definitely a progression!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is a progression! It is getting darker...this is great! Maybe you just had a late implanter!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Definitely darker...fingers crossed for you Mo!


----------



## Blue12

Those tests and progression look really good to me. Hoping this is it for you xxx


----------



## Em260

Good luck today, Mo! Fx for a nice strong beta!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thinking of you Mo, I cant wait to hear your beta!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm still waiting but digital this am said not pregnant :( boo!! Another super early loss.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I'll keep hope alive for you. Your beta will be on soon!

Afm ... My father in law passed away on Wednesday while my dh and I were on our way to be with him. We are devastated that we weren't able to be with him during his last few days ... I'm still doing my ivf cycle but with all of this stress I'm just hoping it does effect my cycle. I start all of the meds on the 30th and have been trying to stay calm as much as possible. The universe took away something precious from our lives so I'm hoping the universe will put something equally as precious ... Such as a baby!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## MoBaby

So sorry ash about fil :( how sad. Really hoping you get your baby soon!

Afm beta = 10 at 13dp blast transfer. So that's another one lost. I'm sad. Im worrying about where we are going to find another 30k to move forward. I'm seeing the new re Wednesday. There is also another clinic locally to me that I'm hearing great things about so I may consult there too.


----------



## diliapickle

Oh Mo! I am so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mo - I'm so sorry :hugs: I think that's a great idea to consult a couple of new clinics. Hopefully one of the new REs will be someone you feel confident moving forward with. 

Ash - I'm sorry for your loss. That must be so hard dealing with such a tremendous loss and the stress of cycling. Sending you strength and healing thoughts. It's definitely time for the universe to give you something positive.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo- so sorry Hun! I logged on hoping to see good news for you. I think it's best to seek out 2 opinions and recommendations on your next step. The financial aspect is so scary. Hugs xx

Ash-so sorry to hear about your FIL. Condolences to you and Dh. Fxed for this cycle for you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Mo just checking on you. How are you Hun?

Ash- how are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ttc. Thanks for asking. We decided to cycle with a re that I've never used before but have talked to. I really like him and he seems confident. He is up front and doesnt keep info from me which I like. We are doing a cycle with microdose lupron, human growth hormone and stims. Then we plan on geneti screening. We will do fet later when the uterus is optimal. We will do an endometrial timing biopsy which is where we do a mock Fet cycle and after 6 days of progesterone I'll have a biopsy. They send this off and it tells the re if 6 days js adequate for implantation or if I need a day or two or three longer. Then we transfer the next cycle after that. Hubs will also have surgical sperm retrieval (tese) at time of egg collection. We have never used testicular sperm which is supposed to be better. He meets with urologist on nov 5th and we will discuss it and also discuss if meds or vitamins can be taken to help keep production up/help so we can have sperm. We do have a tiny bit as frozen back up so if all fails we have that we can use to fertilize what we can then freeze the other eggs. Monday we go to basically pay (discuss financials) and decide which program we want to use. Plan on starting around nov 20-25 and I won't do bcp or down regulation so it will be a quick two week stim cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow that is awesome you are starting again and your dr sounds like he is pulling out at the stops!!!! I'm so happy for you that you found someone you are confident in. Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks!! I'm excited. We should have gone here in jan when we started back but I thought since I had a baby it would be a breeze. I wasted over $20k giving my old re a chance. Everyone I know who goes to this new re im seeing has gotten preggo first try. I'm hopeful!


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is wonderful!!!!!

Would you mind telling me who you are seeing? I only ask b/c I will be leaving my current RE if this FET doesn't work and so far I have been looking at ccrm but if there is another, I don't mind traveling as I am already traveling for IVF as it is.


----------



## MoBaby

Ccrm is supposed to be good but my re says they do not report negative outcomes which is why their numbers look so good. In reality their stats are average. There is a new reporting system this year where every single patient has to be documented so in a couple years we will see ccrm numbers drop. But I considered going there because I've researched th and a bunch of positive outcomes. We are using reach in Charlotte. Their frozen stats are better than fresh. All the women I personally know who went there had BFP their first try.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - we're hanging in there. Thank you for asking! We are back home and just trying to get back into our normal routine. I finished my last BCP last night and I start the stim meds in 4 days. I can't believe it is so soon already! We fly to Colorado (we're bringing our dog this time!) on the 3rd, tentative retrieval set for the 10th. I'm happy that it's almost here. In other news, hubby and I are seriously considering building our dream home in the CA mountains! That is one piece of good news we have going for us right now. It will be a good distraction also.

How are you doing? You're getting so close to your transfer date now. Are you feeling okay?


----------



## ttcbaby117

MoBaby said:


> Ccrm is supposed to be good but my re says they do not report negative outcomes which is why their numbers look so good. In reality their stats are average. There is a new reporting system this year where every single patient has to be documented so in a couple years we will see ccrm numbers drop. But I considered going there because I've researched th and a bunch of positive outcomes. We are using reach in Charlotte. Their frozen stats are better than fresh. All the women I personally know who went there had BFP their first try.

Wow I didn't know that Mo, I cant believe CCRM would do something like that. They shouldn't be allowed to get away with that. I will check out Reach and see what I can find out. They are relatively easy to get to from here as there are direct flights.



ashknowsbest said:


> ttc - we're hanging in there. Thank you for asking! We are back home and just trying to get back into our normal routine. I finished my last BCP last night and I start the stim meds in 4 days. I can't believe it is so soon already! We fly to Colorado (we're bringing our dog this time!) on the 3rd, tentative retrieval set for the 10th. I'm happy that it's almost here. In other news, hubby and I are seriously considering building our dream home in the CA mountains! That is one piece of good news we have going for us right now. It will be a good distraction also.
> 
> How are you doing? You're getting so close to your transfer date now. Are you feeling okay?

Wow that is awesome, you retrieve and I transfer on the same day. lets hope it is magical for both of us! 

That is awesome about your dream home! Me and DH were just talking about that this weekend. Thing is DH doesn't want to build a big home if we don't have kids. I understand what he is saying as why have all this space and nothing to fill it ya know, but at the same time, it kinda made me feel sad. So in the end we just decided to wait till January to make our decision on that. It would be an awesome distraction for you both though, which is a great thing! Anything to keep our busy minds occupied! What do you hope in your dream home? I want to make sure I have my Lady Lounge LOL....I want an area which I guess will be a big closet that I can also chill in and have alone time. This is in contrast to what DH wants as his man cave LOL. Of course and again, I am sure my priorities will change should we end up having a lil one.

I am doing okay, the Lupron has me feeling wonky and tbh I cannot wait to get off of it. I don't have hot flashes but I am emotional and tired ALL the time! I have my scan on Sunday to see if my lining is good for the transfer, so fxed it will be.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - ugh lupron! I hate that stuff. I always get really bad headaches when I have to take that stuff. I'm gonna have to do depo lupron for 3 months prior to my FET ... oh the joys of infertility. When are you done taking it? You've got to be getting close.

I totally get not wanting to build until you know what's going on with having a family. Infertility seems to put EVERYTHING on hold. The only good thing we have going for us is that we LOVE to entertain and we always have family visiting us so it would be nice to have a pretty big common area and maybe 3 bedrooms regardless of kids. :D We're just getting started so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am supposed to finish the Lupron on the 4th. My US and BW is on Sunday so if all if well, then I get to stop taking it on the 4th. I am only on 5IU/ day so luckily no headache but I was a raging lunatic until I started the estrogen. Now I am just a bit weepy. 

We are the same we have a huge family and because mine lives away they do come to visit often. I think a part of us is figuring that if we don't end up with a lil one that we don't want to be tied down to a big house b/c we would rather spend the money on traveling and seeing the world. At least that is the plan! If no lil one then we will build a smaller home, like around 3000 sqft and then travel. If we have some kiddos then we are looking more at 5000sqft. We already have the floor plan for the bigger home but we can take off the top floor and make it one story if we need to. You are so right though, infertility does put everything on hold....It truly is a test of faith.

Why do you have to be on Lupron for so long? WoW! What dosage will you be taking for so long?


----------



## ashknowsbest

5000 sqft! Woo that's a big house. Sounds awesome though! 

CCRM did a test on my uterus and found that I don't have this protein that is required for implantation. It's called beta 3 integrin. Apparently that is a normal thing in women with endometriosis and when they give them months of depo lupron they sometimes go on to having a successful pregnancy. Well, even though I don't have endo this is the only thing they have found that didn't come back normal for me. So, we'll do 3 months of it. It is one shot per month, it's a longer lasting shot and I'm really not sure about the dosage. I know that I have to have a doctor administer it and it is intramuscular. Fun times! But yeah 3 months of that and they've seen women who couldn't get implantation have a pregnancy hold ... so fx'd!


----------



## MoBaby

Ashley my dr is doing an endometrial biopsy on me too to make sure I have all the rigt proteins for implantation. He will do it in a mock cycle and then send it off. It delays things a couple months but it's all worth it if it works. 

Ash when is your next retrieval?
Ttc 5000 is a big house! Mine now is 3500 sq ft. We could fit one more kid in here. I was recently looking at bigger houses c/c my mom and grandpa may need to live with us at some point. I need a house with a finished basement (kitchen, bathroom and bedroom).


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - the endometrial biopsy was pretty painful for me but in the end worth it. It's the only thing that has been abnormal of all the tests they've done. I'm really happy I did it. Not looking forward to the depo lupron though, I heard the side effects are really brutal. I'll be doing acupuncture while I'm on that med though so I'm hoping to get some relief that way. Do you know what exactly your doctor is testing for? 

My next retrieval is on the 10th. They're going to have me on really low doses of all the meds though so I may stim for longer. We'll be in Colorado until the 15th so I definitely have enough time should anything get pushed back. 

Oh and about a finished basement, uhm yes! My hubby and I had a finished basement when we lived in NJ. We didn't have any kids at the time so it wasn't used that often but with kids you can make it into a play room. You'll be able to get a lot of use out of that! The nice thing about that too if that you don't have to have a messy living room if you put all the toys in the basement :D


----------



## MoBaby

They will be looking for the right proteins for implantation and to make sure my lining matches up. Apparently in certain days in cycle there are varying levels of certain proteins. They have figured out based on the results if your lining is sufficient after 6 days of progesterone (my re does FETs on day 6) or if day 5 or day 7 or 8 is the right timing. So they will be looking to make sure my lining has the right stuff for implantation and if timing matches up. He's certain it will be normal since I have a child from IVF but since I've had 4 failures (2 mc and 2 chem) since my son he thinks there could be an issue.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes I have heard of the beta 3 integrin test. I asked my dr about it but she kinda shrugged it off. I did the endo biopsy and that came back fine but I don't think they tested for that specific protein. Again if this cycle doesn't work I will be going to another fertility clinic to essentially start over either that or throw in the towel. It will be a discussion for me and DH to have. 

Yeah it is a big house but with everything we want to have in the house, should we have kids it is about that size house we will need. It will be our forever home so we figure so it right the first time. Again it might be drastically scaled down if no babies come our way. 

I hope this works for all three of us. It just has to work out doesn't it?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - you'd think it would have to work out at some point... 

DH and I are in Denver. It has been a long day but we made it and our dog came with us too! We have been traveling so much this year and we didn't want to be without him any longer so here we are :D It makes the place feel more like home, I'm really enjoying having him here with us. Plus he's a great puppy to snuggle with when you're not feeling well.

I'm hoping the next 7 days go by pretty fast so that I can get these eggs out and see what the CCS results are going to be. Fx'd! 

Oh and I also think it's a good thing we are staying 5 days past when my tentative retrieval date is. My estrogen isn't rising fast because they have me on a low dose to try and get more follicles to grow together this time and I really think my retrieval is going to be pushed back by a day or two.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - good idea to bring the lil puppy with you. The more love you have around you the better! I am so excited to hear your results as well! Please update us whenever you can. 

AFM - my E2 went up enough so I can do my transfer on November 10th. I am so relieved as I had already booked plant tickets, hotel, etc. Now onto a BFP....hopefully.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - yay for rising E2! Where do you have to travel for your FET? 

AFM - I am feeling pretty great about my cycle. I don't know what it is this time but I'm feeling very relaxed this time around. I had my u/s today and things are looking pretty good. I have about 26 total follicles growing. All are between 7 - 9mm except for one which is at 10mm. I'm just hoping that 10 doesn't overtake and ruin the cycle but I'm not going to get ahead of myself. The goal was to have them grow together so I think we're doing pretty good on that front.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - 2 days until transfer! AFM, I most likely will not be triggering tonight. My follicles are doing pretty good but they're not quite there yet. I think I'll trigger tomorrow. :D I'm excited to get these out now. I'm surprisingly comfortable though. This cycle is so weird.


----------



## MoBaby

How many do you have ash? So exciting!!!

Ttc almost transfer day!

I'm waiting for my meds.. Waiting to see if Insurance will pay for them. When I called they said they would twice but I know when it actually comes down to it things may change. I'm hoping since I have to pay the clinic this week so I have no $$


----------



## ashknowsbest

They measured 22 today but 26 2 days ago. They're all still pretty much growing together. I have a couple of 19's but most are between 15 and 17mm. :D Makes me smile but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. Just going with the flow. 

Mo - when do you start your cycle? And what kind of cycle are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Should be starting in 2 weeks. My ovulation has been delayed this cycle because of the chemical I had last cycle. So hopefully AF shows up in 2 weeks (ov symptoms yesterday/today). I'm not taking bcp or down regulation. Doing microdose lupron flare and start stims cd2. Then we are doing a freeze all with pgs. If we don't get enough to test I've paid for a 2 cycle freeze all program so I could just go ahead with the second cycle.

Your scan sounds great today!! You'll be ready tomorrow :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA. My friend got married this weekend and is good in the wedding so it was very busy. 

Ash- I travel to Florida which is where I am now. It sounds like your follies are doing really well. Maybe this low and slow method is best for you and will yield some great quality Eggies. 

Mo- I hope insurance comes through for you. Ltttc is so damn expensive. 

I'm trying to stay relaxed. I do hope I get bfp this cycle.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - oooo a wedding. That's a nice distraction! 

Mo - wow that was really fast! Any news about your meds? Having that second cycle already paid for must give you some nice peace of mind! It would for me. Best of luck with everything. 

AFM - I'm haven't heard from my nurse yet but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be triggering tonight. My follicles are as follows:
L: 21, 21, 21, 20.5, 19, 18, 14, 13
R: 21, 20, 18, 17.5, 17, 16.5, 16, 16

So things are looking pretty good. Trigger most likely tonight, retrieval on Wednesday. :D


----------



## MoBaby

I heard today and it appears they are all covered except growth hormone which I knew!! So I'll owe around $650 for that and all set :) wayyy better than $4000!!

Ash that sounds fantastic about your follicles. You'll trigger today for sure!

Ttc: tomorrow is your transfer right?? How exciting!


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTC - best of luck with your transfer tomorrow! I hope to hear how it goes and see pictures of your embies! 

Mo - definitely better than $4000! I also have great prescription insurance. Anything helps when you're looking at paying for IVF ... 

AFM - sorry for 2 updates today but I got the craziest news. Normally I only trigger with one thing. Last time I triggered with 2 shots .... this time with 3! I got a call from my nurse earlier and she said I was going to only trigger with lupron because my E2 levels were very high. They're 4,800 today. Well, I have a problem with that because last cycle we triggered with lupron we got 17 eggs but only 5 were mature. I was devastated to say the least. So, I told the nurse that I wanted to do a combo shot. Half HCG half lupron. Well, he agreed under certain conditions! Lol. I have to do the HCG trigger plus 2 lupron shots 12 hours apart, and then I have to take cabergoline starting tonight to help avoid OHSS. 

Btw if you're curious (Mo seems like you like the science behind all of this) apparently the have done studies and some women (of course I'm the some women) do not respond appropriately to just the lupron trigger and end up getting immature eggs. Blah! It doesn't happen to everyone but I happen to be in the percentage that it does happen to.


----------



## MoBaby

My new re does Hcg combo lupron teigger if you do the antagonist protocol. I'll trigger with HCG only because with my protocol since im using microdose lupron all throughout the cycle the lupron won't cause the needed hormone sure to mature the eggs. 
4800 isn't to terribly high. I'm sure you would be fine with pure hcg shot but it's good to be careful. I've heard lupron not being great as a trigger shot. Actually I've seen it where one patient got a lupron shot and they started ER and the first 5 were immature so they stopped and had her take hcg then come bag for another er- she got ohss severely but they got an additional over 30 mature eggs. It was crazy! Good luck! Can't wait to hear how your er goes.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow ash way to go on telling the re your concerns. Yes my e2 was 3800 and they triggered with half hcg and no lupron. I think you are doing the right thing. When is your ER? Have they changed it?

Mo- I'm so happy you caught a break on the meds. You are well on your way. 

Fam- I just did my transfer and it went perfect according to my re. We transfered 2 perfect hatching blasts. I am in love with already.


----------



## MoBaby

Fx! Sounds like your BFP ttc!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - hatching blasts! That's amazing. My ER is tomorrow morning at 10:45. I have to be at the clinic at 9:45. I can't wait! You are PUPO! Enjoy it. I really have a feeling this is it for you. 

Mo - I've read the same thing about lupron and was really happy he allowed to me trigger with part HCG part lupron. I'm getting pretty uncomfortable right now but tomorrow it will be over. Also, he called today and wants me to do 7 nights of cetrotide to help combat the OHSS. Oh joy!


----------



## MoBaby

ash are you freezing all the embryos again this cycle?That is what I am doing and since I paid for a 2 cycle program depending on the results we may end up doing another cycle and freezing them all too so we have enough to do PGS/PGD.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - Yeah we're freezing them. We have 2 embryos from last cycle that are day 5. We are hoping for more this cycle. Last time we didn't have a good number mature but we did have a good number fertilize and make it to blast. A normal rate for my age actually. We have 5 mature 4 fertilized and 2 made it to blastocyst. So if we can get that mature number up we're hoping we can also increase the blastocyst rate. That's the goal anyway. They will unfreeze our other 2 when this batch turns day 5 and they will biopsy them for CCS testing and freeze them all again and store them until we do our FET in January.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks you! I slept the Valium off all day and now I can't sleep lol!

Ash - thank you so much for saying that. I do hope you are right. Good luck tomorrow. I will pray for many M
Mature and quality Eggies.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - :hugs: Hope you're feeling okay today. Do you have to be on bedrest for a few days? I haven't done a transfer with CCRM yet but I did hear that they have a strict 2 day best rest there. Anyway, enjoy your time with your little embies and let them snuggle up! 

AFM - I had my retrieval and we did pretty good. We got 22 eggs. They didn't say an exact number but my hubbies sperm count they said was "great" so things are looking ok as of right now. The embryologist said based on the number of eggs and the quick look they took of them they think about 17 will be mature which I am happy with. I just hope she was right. FX'd! If we can get over that hurdle I really think we will get pretty good results this time around. I'm also not feeling sick at all this time again. I always got sick at RMA (my old clinic) but CCRM has always did it right and I didn't get sick at my last retrieval and it looks like it's 2 for 2 now. I've been out of retrieval for 2 hours now. I feel like if I was going to get sick it would have happened already. 

I had some coffee :D yes! And some really salty french fries so I'm a happy camper. A little sleepy but that's to be expected. I'm going to knit my socks and try to remain calm until our fertilization report tomorrow. 

Thank you girls for your continued support! It really means a lot to me. Wish I could meet some of you in person but it is nice to have online support anyways. 

:hugs:

I will keep you girls updated.

Mo - do you know what the difference is between CCS testing and PGD testing? I _think_ there's only a small difference but I don't know what it is.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash that sounds great!! I should clarify with my clinic- im not sure which one they do but they do the one where they look at all the chromosomes not just a select few.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - If they're looking at all of the chromosomes I think they're doing CCS. We had a genetics testing class to go to and they said they look at the entire karyotype of the embryos. Sounds like that's what you're getting too. :D You get good information from both so either way would be just, I was just curious.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awesome ash! I am so happy to hear you got some good eggs. I will look forward to hear your report tomorrow. My re said to just chill and don't get worked up but complete bedrest was not necessary.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I got shitty results like last time. 22 retrieved, only 9 mature, 6 fertilized. I'm 27 and I am DONE! I will never go through another egg retrieval so the two on ice and whatever we get this time better come back normal and stick to my uterus.


----------



## MoBaby

Oh wow. Sorry about those results. I know it's diappointing. But you have 6 so fx those grow grow grow!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

So sorry Hun. Do they have a explanation for this? I am just so sorry. I want this for you so badly.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - I'm going to have an emergency consult with my doctor in the morning. I've been doing a lot of reading since last night and I'm pretty sure it may have something to with my ovaries being PCOSish. Immature eggs and egg quality are highly linked to PCOS so I'm going to grill my doctor about that when we meet with him tomorrow. 

Thank you guys for your continued support. I know it's not worst case but it just seems like I can't win with infertility over these last 5 years. It is exhausting. There are 6 though so I'm going to hold onto that.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Great that you will speak with him tomorrow. Maybe there is something else that can be done. Yes concentrate on those 6.


----------



## Blue12

Ash I hope you don't mind me writing here. I have been reading. 

My ovaries are pcos- ish too. Blood work doesn't indicate that bad. But on ultrasound they appear that way. I ended up taking metformin for my 2nd and 3rd cycles. My first cycle was like you are sayin. High amount of eggs retrieved (24)compared to how many were mature(12) and then I had only 3 fertilize. And when I got my bfn I googled too and found that it was likely due to poor egg equality. When I also found was the recommendation for lower dose stims so that many less eggs were retrieved and egg quality wasn't compromised. For the cycle I got my twins I had 6 eggs retrieved and 4 fertilized and put back two and froze one.


----------



## ashknowsbest

blue - thanks for sharing your story! I don't even know what to think at this point but I'm just hoping for the best. 

AFM - I can't believe tomorrow is day 6 for my embryos. Surprisingly I am pretty calm about it ... despite my freak out the day I found out how many were mature/fertilized. I figure there's no point in freaking out because it is what it is. I have 8 and they're either going to make it to day 6 or they're not and I need to let it go. I did my best, I took the supplements to help with egg quality, and there's no point in worrying myself to death now. Plus, it's almost Thanksgiving! I love the holidays. Honey and I always get our christmas tree either on Thanksgiving or the day after. I am so happy the holidays are here and that the weather in Northern California is cooling down. :D Fall/winter is my favorite time of year, especially when we get to go up to the snow in Tahoe! 

ttc - I hope you're remaining calm and letting those embies snuggle up! 

Mo - how are you doing? Are you still on schedule for starting in a little less than 2 weeks now?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - So glad that you are looking forward to the holidays! I love the change in weather also. It is always so hot here so the few days that we get where is mild it is lovely. 

Please let me know when you get the call tomorrow. Either way you are having a great attitude and that is what counts.

I am trying to stay calm, I had a bit of freak out today but I talked myself off the ledge and now I feel better. I have been having nausea the last couple of days when my stomach is empty and today a very minor dizzy spell. I do know that this can all be from the PIO shots so I am not getting my hope up but I do try to keep envisioning my lil ones getting nice and comfy in there and it is helping.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Yes still on track. Today is cd28 my normal AF day but I think it will come Sunday due to the delay from the chemical. So soon!! My growth hormone will be here tomorrow. I can't wait for aF right now.

Ttc: I think you should test! I'm a poasaholic haha. Sounds promising!!

I hope your report is fantastic ash! You're right nothing else you can do. You tried the best you could.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Mo. You are so close to starting now. I can't wait till we are all discussing ms and pregnancy weight gain etc. hopefully that is not to far off for us.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - yay for being on track! I'm so excited for all of us! 

ttc - I think those symptoms sound promising! That damn progesterone is really mean though! FX'd for the best outcome! Bring on the ms!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash any update?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - unfortunately no .... I'm looking at my phone every second! I will let you girls know as soon as I know something!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ash! I don't seem so sick anymore but I am eating a ton more and maybe that is why. I have had a few more dizzy spells. DH made me promise I wouldn't test before the blood test. I am just not sure I want to it from the nurse ya know. Anyway, I will try to wait. I asked him if we could test the morning of the test and he didn't answer so maybe I could take him into that.

I cannot wait to hear about your report...geez whats taking them so long!


----------



## MoBaby

Ttc when is otd?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Friday! Wont this be the longest week!!!!!!!!! I am having so many different symptoms that can be either the estrogen or progesterone in oil that I am on. Boy I want to believe it is pregnancy though!


----------



## MoBaby

I bet it's pregnancy!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Geez I hope you are right. I am so ready to hold my lil one in my arms. It has been a long 6 year journey and I ready. Thanks for the positivity....sometimes it is just good to read.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - Friday will be here before you know it! Try to keep as busy as possible.

AFM - I want to preface by saying that I'm not ungrateful for the outcome thus far but I do have concerns.

They called ... Only 2 embryos made it to blastocyst to be biopsied for CCS testing. We have 4 total, 2 from our frozen cycle and 2 from this fresh cycle. I'm really not thrilled with this based on the number of fertilized that we had. They like to see a 50% blastocyst rate and I'm not getting that. In any of my cycles. I know what my doctor is going to say .... I have bad egg quality. This blows. So, moving on since there's nothing I can do about it. 

The quality I have is 
6AA
4AB
3AB
3BB/C

The quality is not bad in all of them. 
The concern I have now is that for my age a little over 50% should come back normal from CCS testing. However, I have a lot of worries because I'm "supposed" to be able to produce a lot of blastocysts based on my age ... so just because I'm "supposed" to get normal embryos from CCS testing I just don't know if that's going to be the case. The embryologist said I should hear in 2 weeks, nurse seems to think 3-4 weeks so ... we'll see who is right in a few weeks I guess. 

I hope I can last these next couple of weeks. I may go crazy waiting for these results. 

I'm also worried because I'm starting that depot lupron medication and it can cause depression ... and I'm already pretty upset that my body sucks. Ugh! Maybe I need some therapy.


----------



## MoBaby

Ash im sorry the results weren't better. You have 4 though so hopefully you get some normals. I've had the same issue my first 2 cycles. Plenty of embryos but only 2 blasts each cycle. I was 28 my first cycle


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - thanks. I am hoping for the best but I do not want to get my hopes up. I asked Surrey if he could get me pregnant even if I don't get a lot of eggs or if I have low egg quality and he basically said he could but it's a numbers game so I would have to go through more IVF cycles to try and get more eggs to test and hopefully get a good number of normal embryos. I'm not willing to do that. So, here we are, hoping for the best from the 4 we have.


----------



## MoBaby

Whst protocol did you do at ccrm? What have you tried? 
I did microdose flare. I'm not a poor responder but that protocol worked well for me even though its designed for poor responders. I'm doing it again for this ivf cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww Ash, you don't sound ungrateful, just disappointed and I get it! Sorry, I know you were hoping for more. That 6AA might just be your lil one though. These next few weeks will give you sometime to wrap your head around your results and work through your emotions. Worry about today and go from there. It is all we can do after all. 

I know you are feeling down right now but you have 4. Lets see what those amazing 4 blasts can do. 

I know I didn't respond well to being down regulated. I did not down regulate this last cycle and I didn't manage to make better eggs. Did Dr Surrey say anything about the PCOS causing egg quality issues? I am also heard maybe about some others using other types of meds that help with egg quality like growth hormones.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - Both cycles at CCRM were antagonist. My doctor thought the problem of too many immature eggs was caused by the fact that I wasn't stiming for long enough. Apparently that's not the case so IF we were to do another cycle I would ask for a completely different protocol. At my other clinic we did Long Lupron ... and I seem to have the same problem with that protocol. Too many immature eggs. Either way my eggs can't seem to get to the blast stage. 2 always do, but that's it no matter how many eggs I get. It's so weird. It's an egg quality problem and it makes perfect sense. DH is a nerdy science guy and he looks into it, it's actually that the mitochondria in my eggs does not have enough "energy" to keep dividing. There is basically nothing they can do to fix that. COq10 actually helps with the mitochondria but I did that this time and nothing really changed. I did get higher quality embryos but that's it. 

ttc - He hasn't said anything about the PCOS and it causing egg problems. I'm sure he will when we have our consult. I also heard about the growth hormone therapy stuff but I'm really not sure I want to do anymore treatments. It's exhausting me. Plus financially, I want to be done with this! 

It's been a few days and I'm just feeling that I have 4. And hopefully 3 - 4 of those come back normal. If they do I'll be happy. I have 3 to work with. That's more than some people ever get so in the spirit of Thanksgiving I'm going to be grateful for that. I'm not doing another IVF cycle. I've been doing a lot of reflecting and my DH and I are getting ready to buy a home, and build a family and honestly, I don't want to be out more money when I could actually put that money into building a great life for my family. And donor eggs is the route I will take if that's what it comes down to. My eggs are just not doing it for me and I know that at the end of the day what's important is to raise a child with my husband. It only being half biologically ours is not the main thing. And I'm just really ready to move on. 

If I did more cycles we're talking about potentially spending $150,000 (5 cycles approx. to get 10 blastocysts, plane tickets, medications, etc.) and I just can't justify that knowing that I do have an egg quality issue. Plus the toll all of these treatments have had on me. 

On and good note, I got my period this morning! So I get to start my depot lupron for my FET in late January. I'm nervous because that med has a ton of nasty side effects but I'm also ready to get the show on the road and see if this was our problem all along. FX'd for me! And my DH ... mood swings are wicked!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I completely understand not wanting to go through it again. I am feeling the same way, though our issues are different. I am so happy you have found a way to be grateful for those 4 embies that you have. I am praying hard that they come back normal. When do you find out? The money is ridiculous though. In the beginning of this FET I was already planning on going to CCRM if it didn't work. Now, I am not to sure. My body is tired. My finances are almost exhausted and I just don't know if I want to put myself through another cycle either. Maybe I just need to be okay with it being me and DH. My beta is tomorrow and I just don't know how to feel about it. I am really hoping for a BFP, but I feel like I have to be prepared for a BFN and move on. All I can say is Infertility SUCKS!!!!!

Good luck on the Lupron.....what dose are you on? I was only on half the normal dose and I was okay.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - seriously I hope tomorrow you log on and tell us you're pregnant! Were you able to convince your DH to let you POAS right before the beta? Either way we'll know tomorrow :D What an awesome Thanksgiving/Christmas gift that would be. You transferred two right? 

I won't find out about the CCS testing results for about 3 weeks. The embryologist seemed to think I would find out in no more than 2 but my nurse said 3. I'm hoping my nurse was wrong but ... I'm not holding my breath. The lurpon is 3.75mg. It's a shot that stays in your system for a month and releases the meds every so often. Something like that. It's a little bit different than the other lupron that I have taken before IVF for suppression. With those I got headaches really bad. I'm just hoping for the best. I have to do it, there's really no getting around it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thank you Ash! Yes it would be an amazing Thanksgiving and Christmas present for us. We transferred 2. One was half way hatched and the other was just starting to hatch. They did assisted hatching on them b/c I guess that is the norm for FETs. I hope that lil extra help to get out of the shell was all we needed.

Yes I do remember you saying 3 weeks before. I will continue to pray that they all come back normal and at the very least you will have some FETS in your future.

We deserve this!!!! I have come to that conclusion!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Best of luck ttc!! I'm thinking about you.


----------



## MoBaby

Ttc when are you testing??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bfp today beta 379. I'm in serious shock and disbelief.


----------



## MoBaby

Holy wow!!! Congrats!! They were beautiful embryos :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - yay! Omg! Huge congratulations :D I would be in shock too. Give it a few weeks to sink in. I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## MoBaby

So af finally came.. 10 days late.. But it's super light but def my period. I'm not sure why it's so light? I usually need 2 days of super tampons followed by 3-4 days of light ones.. I'm fine using the light ones. I hope I didn't jump the gun calling af. 

I had a scan yesterday, cd2 (but may have been cd 1 as af is being weird) but based on ultrasound and labs re said I was good to go.
Estradiol was 54
Progesterone 1.7 (I thought it should be under 1 cd2?)
Lh 5.9 (or was it 4.9)
I researched it a bit and things seem like adequate numbers for cd1 or cd 2. Said by cd 3 progesterone should be under 1. Anyways I started my stims! I did micro dose lupron yesterday. Today I started the fsh products, growth hormone and continue micro dose Lupron.
The reason I'm worried is because the microcode lupron is supposed to cause the pituitary to release large amounts of fsh the first couple days but if I started to early that won't happen. I'm on a good dose of fsh (450 iu total: 300 gonal f and 150 menopur) so hopefully that makes me grow a ton of eggies. I usually get an average of 20 so I'm hoping for that. Sorry for the long post!

Tic how are you doing??

Ash did you start Lupron?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - glad to hear your period finally came and you've started! Best of luck for this cycle. I think all of your numbers look great. I'm sure by today your progesterone will be < 1 so I think you're all set. :happydance: When is your tentative retrieval date?

AFM - I did start the depot lupron and it wasn't too bad until Friday. I have been having on average about 5 hot flashes a day. They are horrible! Not just "Oh, I'm feeling warm." It is literally a "I need to open the window or stand outside in the 30 degree weather to feel even remotely comfortable." That is going to take some getting used to and it's only going to get worse until a month has passed because it builds up in my system, tapers off, and then builds up again because I have 2 months of this lovely little shot to do. I'm trying to make the best of it and have humor about it. Oh and today I just noticed another side effect. I'm just bitchy. Which makes me really sad because I love Christmas time and my DH and I were supposed to decorate our tree today and of course I don't want to do it because I'm in a bitchy mood and this is supposed to be a happy thing. UGH! 

I'm just counting down the days until this is over.

TTC - I hope you're enjoying the beginning days of your pregnancy! Let us know how everything is going.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo- woohoo for starting. I think you are okay. My af was like that also when I started stims. Very very light. You are well on your way!

Ash- oh no I was really hoping the meds wouldn't do this to you. Will you get your embryo results soon?

Afm- I'm ok, just waiting on my last beta. I should get it tomorrow. I had one little speck of brown today and it scared me but it stopped now so I feel better. I so hope you ladies will be pregnant in this next cycle. I want this so badly for you.


----------



## MoBaby

Retrieval will be 11-14 days from now depending on how I stim.

I'll ask the re on Wednesday why it wasn't under 1 yet. And I'll tell him about the super light period. Honestly I think I had an anovilatory cycle. It was super late. That combined with the light period makes me believe that. With the chemical pregnancy I bet that's what happened.

Try sorry about the brown. Your betas rock. I bet it's twins. 
Ash that stinks about the lupron. Hopefully your body gets used to the side effects.


----------



## MoBaby

So af picked up today. Don't know if it's because I work in a hospital running around or if I'm off by a few days. I've called clinic to make sure I didn't do something wrong. I've been on stims for 2 days now so I would hate to have messed something up.
Ttc beta yet?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Let us know when you hear from your Dr office!

NOOOOO, I am so frustrated. How can they wait so long to let me know what my beta is. Seriously, I am so angry at them.


----------



## MoBaby

Re said it was fine. Worse case scenario is I need 2-3 more days of meds. 
That is so frustrating!! Can you call?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh that is good. Glad all is well

I have called and left a message. No on returned my call. The only thing I can do is call the on call dr and ask them but I doubt that would work either.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I just accidentally deleted this thread so I am just posting to add myself back on.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I heard from the doctor. Out of the 4 2 were normal. This is so weird and suspicious to me but the 2 embryos from my previous cycle were the ones that weren't normal but the ones from this most recent cycle when I did the 3 months of supplements produced the normal embryos. I'm very suspicious of this because it seems without the supplements I can't produce normal embryos. It just "seems" this way but we can't prove anything because we didn't do CCS testing in my last 3 cycles. Ugh! Oh well. I'm a little bummed that only 2 came back normal but I'm also very optimistic and grateful for the 2 that we have. Transfer scheduled for February 5th. This depot lupron is kicking my butt but even more worth it now that we have 2 normal.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - 2 normal is awesome! You have a shot hun! It is very strange about the supplements but I do agree that they help. I did my first IVF without any supplements and only got 7....I did a mass of supplements on my second and got 20 eggs. The second cycle was of much better quality and they did change my dosing but I cant help but to believe that the supplements helped.

For my FET I also did some supplementation...I took the Acai berry and L-Arginine. Again, who knows if it helped but I figured it couldn't hurt. 

I am over the moon for you that you have 2 good ones. Will you transfer them both at the same time. Please remember, you just need that really good one! You've got two!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

That's great about the 2 normals!!


----------



## sekky

Hey Ladies, been a while I posted here but I pop in to read once in a while.

Congrats on your pregnancy TTC. Wishing a H&H 9months.

Ash two normal embryos is great and remember it only takes one. Sorry about all the side effects of the lupron. Fx it will be well worth it in the end.

Mo is today your follicle check?

AFM my 3rd IVF was successful. Pregnant with a singleton due July 2016.


----------



## sekky

Hey Ladies, been a while I posted here but I pop in to read once in a while.

Congrats on your pregnancy TTC. Wishing a H&H 9months.

Ash two normal embryos is great and remember it only takes one. Sorry about all the side effects of the lupron. Fx it will be well worth it in the end.

Mo is today your follicle check?

AFM my 3rd IVF was successful. Pregnant with a singleton due July 2016.


----------



## MoBaby

Yes... It's not a great scan. Responding properly to meds but only 12 - 13 follicles he counted today :( I normally have 20+ and my Amh is almost 3 so idk what's going on. An off cycle maybe. It is what it is so I am only go from here. Next scan Saturday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sekky - That is so awesome, we are due around the same time hun! Congrats to you!!!!!!

Mo - Sorry hun, but it might be good to have a few less, maybe your quality will be wonderful!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies had my ER and 21 eggs!! Maturity report tomorrow :) and dh had plenty of sperm this time so we are happy. Hopefully most of them are mature and we get good fertilization :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo that is awesome!!!! I am so happy to hear that.. Sounds like you had a really good response. Will you be doing ICSI?


Ash - hey ash, how are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes. We have to do icsi. We are doing genetic testing too so it's a requirement. There weren't enough to try and let natural fertilization occur. I think it has to be at least 5 million or something like that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - congrats on 21! Can't wait to hear the fert report. I'm doing ok thank for asking.


----------



## MoBaby

I received really bad news today and I'm struggling to comprehend. 21eggs retrieved. Monday 19 follicles appropriate size. But initially 4 were mature and they were able to mature 8 more. Out of the 12 mature 3 of the initial 4 fertilized and 3 out of the 8 for a grand total of 6. This is the worst outcome ever. I have never ever had this happen from all the other 4 cycles. The embryologist said it was a stimulation issue. 

This is a new clinic for me. They messed something up big time. 
We were hoping to have 4-6 to do genetic testing but it's not looking the case. 
I'm preparing for a fresh transfer just in case. If we have 3 good blasts we will do genetic testing. 
1-2 blasts we won't and we will freeze.
If we have blasts but embryologist won't freeze we will transfer which in my case isn't likely to work since it never has. (2 mc, 1 Chem, 1 bfn from fresh)

I went ahead and ordered meds for the next cycle since I paid for 2 and since my insurance covers them until end of year. I'm planning another cycle already because I feel like I can predict the outcome after so many cycles. I know it will be a different protocol but I got the major meds. He may do antagonist so I'll probably need lupron and cetrotide as well.
Monday we find out for sure. Depending on those results depends on fresh vs frozen and genetic testing vs not.
My entire reason for a new cycle was to do genetic testing. I feel like I've wasted money again :(


----------



## diliapickle

Oh Mo, I am sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - I'm so sorry you're disappointed and the cycle didn't go as planned. It sucks ... I now exactly where you're at right now. It really is the worst feeling when you go through the process and get a lot of eggs but not many fertilize. I'm hoping for the best for you and that you're able to do genetic testing and not go through another cycle. Again, I'm so sorry. When things don't go as planned for me during my cycles (now 5 for 5) I pamper myself mentally and physically the next day and sometimes that helps. Take good care of yourself!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks ash! This hasn't happened before.. And I just cycled in January where I had a bunch mature. I think my stims were too high this time (I had an extra 150 units) which caused too rapid growth. I only stimmed for 8.5 days worth of gonal f/menopur vs my normal which is around 11. So next cycle if we need it i am sure he will go with what he wants vs what has worked in the past. I guess after so many I was bound to have a poor outcome at some time. Day 3 report tomorrow and I'm dreading it. I'm sure all the embryos will be gone or something else bad :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - That does seem like a high dose of meds but each person is different so it's hard to know what's right and wrong. Given your history though I think with the lower dose of meds you will do much better. As far as the day 3 report, there is nothing you do at this point (I don't mean this in a bad way) so my best advice for you is to just put it in the hands of someone else. Given my history I HAD to do that. Especially with this most recent cycle. It's important to understand that you did everything you could and the outcome is completely out of your hands at this point. I'm going to remain positive for you even if you can't at this time. Please update us tomorrow when you know! 

PS ... I'm worried about TTC. Her u/s was today and we haven't heard anything. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah in previous cycles I took gonal f 300 u for 5 days alone then added menopur 150 and cut down gonal f to 150-225 depending on dose. Took those for 11 days total. I started on gonal f 300 and menopur 150 the entire time and it compromised my poor eggs :( my estrogen after a few days was almost 500 and we didn't change anything. It leveled out and was almost 3000 at trigger w/19 mature appearing follicles.

Me too!! I hope all was okay :( ttc hoping all is okay!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mo- that's craps Hun. I'm sorry. I do hope if you have to do another cycle that you speak to the dr about your protocol. I am so sorry. At least there is still hope with this current cycle but you are right to prepare for another cycle just in case. 

Thanks for the concern ladies. My us went good we have a heartbeat. 

I'm praying for you Mo that you get enough to do some genetic testing. 

Ash how are you managing with the lupron?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - I'm so happy to hear that you heard a heartbeat! that is amazing news :happydance: I'm doing pretty good considering. I am having a lot of hot flashes but it's nothing that is so unbearable. My honey and I also escaped to lake Tahoe for this snow storm we just got so we're enjoying our time here and just looking forward to out transfer in February.

We got the "official" chances of success which was interesting. 65% change of success if we transfer 1 with a 2% change of twins. If we transfer two we have a 85% chance of success with a 50% chance of twins and 2% chance of triplets. Given this information we are going to transfer two. We are very excited :D


----------



## MoBaby

Ash how did you get a chances of success number? That's interesting!! Exciting too.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hello! I'm trying to patiently wait for January so we can begin our FET. I had my retrieval two weeks ago and we had to do a freeze all due to my pcos. Looking to join you guys to maybe pass the time! A little about us, we have been ttc for coming up on 6 years. DHs count averages around 3 million 33%motility. His last couple of samples have been around 100,000. But we did ICSI so he had plenty of swimmers! I was never diagnosed with pcos until we switched doctors. Our last clinic did 3 iuis. I'm assuming they were so sure it was a sperm count issue that they didn't think they needed to check me as well. For retrieval I had 40 follies, 18 retrieved, 13 mature, and 11 fertilized. They all had made it to day 3, with 8 of them looking really good, and then on day 5 they froze 7. So we have 7 little frosties waiting on us!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - my doctor and embryologist got together and figured out based on the quality of my embryos and that they are normal embryos (from CCS testing) that those would be my odds. Also based on my history. 

Froggy - welcome to the group! Best of luck with your upcoming FET.


----------



## MoBaby

so I had to transfer today. Let me say it's been a whirlwind!! I didn't expect to be going in but I did.

3 embryos were still going. One was a blast and 2 were morulas. The embryologist was afraid to let them grow until tomorrow so she said to come in.
By the time of transfer we had a nicely hatching blasts. One other compacting blast and a morula that was still growing. 
So I'm Pupo with 3 right now with hopes of a bfp.
If not then back to the drawing board.
He is blaming the outcome on my ovaries. Which I don't buy since I never had this issue before. But if this doesn't work we will talk more about it. I'm resting now with so much I had to do tonight and tomorrow but looks like change of plans.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - congrats on being PUPO! Hatching blast sounds great and 3 still growing out of 6 I think is still pretty good. 50%.


----------



## klwigginton

My 1st time posting to any of these forums, although I have read for several years of my IVF/FET journey. I am so blessed to have conceived a beautiful baby girl 15 months ago from an IVF cycle after a failed fresh (actual BFP but early miscarriage) and failed FET (BFN). I just transferred my last frozen embryo on the 3rd and got the dreaded news today. I do have additional eggs frozen from my last fresh cycle, but DH will have to have another surgery to retrieve addl sperm. We are making our next appointment and trying again. Just trying to vent, as you all understand the roller coaster this infertility journey is. I have great fam and friends, but none can truly understand.

Good luck to those of you getting ready for your next cycles, and to those of you prego, have a happy and healthy term!

Thanks for letting me share, hopefully some of us will be on our FET cycle together.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Froggy - Welcome hun!

Mobaby - Congrats on being PUPO!!! I know what you are not feeling very positive but you've got a shot hun and I will hold out hope for you!

KLW - fxed for you hun! This is hard road we are all on!

Ash - Hi hun! How was lake Tahoe? Is that where you went? I feel like I need a vacation LOL


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - tahoe was great! Such a nice little vacation. It was a total winter wonderland which was amazing. 

I did my second depot lupron injection this morning. I start the meds to prep for the FET on Jan 16th! I'm pretty excited to get started for real but I need to make it through these next couple of weeks. I've been having really bad hot flashes mostly at night which sucks because it interrupts my sleep but I'm not working right now so I'm able to catch up on sleep in the day time if needed.


----------



## ttcbaby117

The 16th is right around the corner. I will be watching you closely ash! I do believe this is it for you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MoBaby

Soo ladies I got a bfp a couple days ago @ 4dpt and it's gotten darker today!! Say a prayer or something for me . Wish upon a star if you see one!! I need this to stay around. It's going a lot better than chemicals and progressing as it should on hpts. Beta is still not until 12/26! This is pm 5dpt and am 6dpt!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## diliapickle

Yay! Great news, Mo! Praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congratulations Mo! Looking forward to your beta. Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Blue12

Congratulations Mo!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Still getting darker. Yesterday 7dpt and today 8dpt :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## L4hope

So wonderful to see this Mo!! Fingers crossed this one is here to stay!


----------



## Blue12

Amazing progression xxxxx


----------



## MoBaby

10dpt :)
Beta is Saturday and I can't wait. I'm super nervous right now. Last pregnancy all was fine until at 6 weeks when I spontaneously miscarried after a nice evening at the park. Why can't this be easy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations Mo!


----------



## Em260

Congratulations Mo!! That line is beautiful!!


----------



## MoBaby

Beta was positive! 12dp5dt at 611.


----------



## diliapickle

Congratulations, Mo! Great news!


----------



## Em260

That is such great news Mo!! So happy for you!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Mo that is a great beta!!! Everything crossed for you that this little bean holds on. Grow baby grow!!


----------



## MoBaby

I never have things easy :( repeat beta only went to 1090 so doubling time 86 hours. Only a 48% increase in 2 days so I'll probably lose this baby. Going back in 2 days.


----------



## haleiwamama

Can I join in?
Im still on the fence about starting my FET this January because Im still breastfeeding and dont want to stop. My baby is 7.5 months old today.

The doctor insists I wean but Ive read so many stories about women that have done FETs while nursing... I want to try that. Have any of you done that? 

My plan is to switch the bcp to the minipill and skip medrol and doxy altogether, so I would only take estrogen and progesterone which Ive already cleared with the pediatrician and he says its ok for baby. I have also checked my prolactin levels and they are within the normal (not pregnant) range. 

I will have to lie to my doctor about breastfeeding...but I have high hopes it would work... The only thing that is making me insecure is the possibility of my milk drying out... 

Some people say I should wait ... but the fact is, unless Im willing to wait until my baby is 3yo Im gonna have the same problem, except I'll be even older...I hope you ladies can give me some positive reinforcement!


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby I'm holding into lots of hope for you. My twins doubling time was not good at like 70 hours.


----------



## Em260

Mo - I'm holding out hope, especially since you transferred three. It could be that two or three implanted but now only one or two is holding on. That would explain a slow doubling time. I've seen that happen so many times on these boards.


----------



## MoBaby

I hope that's the case :( I've never had this happen before with beta not doubling so I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## Em260

I've seen so many people on this board have betas that don't double on schedule and still go on to have a successful cycle. I think the next beta will be more telling than this one. Hang in there :hugs: I know how hard and stressful this time period is. Keeping fx for you.


----------



## Em260

Haleiwamama - I didn't stop breastfeeding to do my FET. My daughter was 18 months when I did my cycle but I wasn't willing to wean her because she was still so dependent on breastfeeding at that time. My RE said he has many patients that do FETs and full stim cycles while breastfeeding and it's fine. The drug molecules are either too big to pass into breastmilk or they are broken down by the baby's digestive system if they do pass. And some, like progesterone and estrogen, are naturally occurring hormones in the mother anyway so they don't pose a risk to the baby. 

I found this blog with great resources on the topic: https://babydustdiaries.wordpress.c...ing-through-fertility-treatments-ivf-and-fet/


----------



## haleiwamama

Em260 said:


> Haleiwamama - I didn't stop breastfeeding to do my FET. My daughter was 18 months when I did my cycle but I wasn't willing to wean her because she was still so dependent on breastfeeding at that time. My RE said he has many patients that do FETs and full stim cycles while breastfeeding and it's fine. The drug molecules are either too big to pass into breastmilk or they are broken down by the baby's digestive system if they do pass. And some, like progesterone and estrogen, are naturally occurring hormones in the mother anyway so they don't pose a risk to the baby.
> 
> I found this blog with great resources on the topic: https://babydustdiaries.wordpress.c...ing-through-fertility-treatments-ivf-and-fet/

Thank you so much for replying! What was your protocol like? Did it include medrol, dexamethasone or doxyciclyne? Did you RE say you were decreasing your chances of success? Did you do anything to make sure the milk wouldn't dry out? Do you remember what your prolactin level was at the time? Mine is 24 right now, which is the highest number in the normal range, but I'm not sure..

Só many questions! So sorry lol Wish I could come see your RE!


----------



## MoBaby

Levels went to 1902 in 2 days so re is happy with that. Ultrasound scheduled Jan 14th. I'm super nervous still and something seems off still.


----------



## haleiwamama

MoBaby said:


> Levels went to 1902 in 2 days so re is happy with that. Ultrasound scheduled Jan 14th. I'm super nervous still and something seems off still.


Thats great news!! Congrats! What a great way to start the new year!


----------



## Em260

Mo - that's great news!! It's normal to feel cautious at this point but it seems like everything is headed in the right direction. Keeping fx for you.


----------



## Blue12

So happy for you mobaby


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am so happy for you Mobaby! Wonderful news. Don't worry about that feeling, I think us LTTTCers tend to have that feeling regardless. I have had since I got pregnant also. It is only now that it is sinking in that it worked.


----------



## L4hope

Mo glad to hear the last beta was good! I had beta worries myself, prob why my office avoids telling you but I always make them. It's so hard not to worry after all you've been through but just keep thinking good thoughts! I know it's going to be tough waiting for ultrasound.


----------



## L4hope

Mobaby, hope everything goes well with your ultrasound tomorrow!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - how's everything going? U/s tomorrow, how exciting! 

How is everyone else doing? It has been pretty quiet in here.

I had my therapeutic biopsy this morning ... ouch! I had one before but for some reason this one hurt way more. I'm home and doing fine now. I start my meds on the 16th. So ... 3 days! Woot. I cannot wait to get some estrogen in my system so these hot flashes can go away. At least now I know what to expect when menopause hits. First u/s scheduled for the 22nd of January and before I know it I'll be flying to CO to have these babies put where they belong. :happydance:

Pregnancy test will be on February 14th which I feel two ways about. Happy because it's really not that far off and sad because if we have bad news this valentines day will suck.


----------



## MoBaby

Ultrasound tomorrow. I know things could be good but trying to prepare for the worst Just in case. Il update after; it's at 130 est. I'm super nervous about it. If the stupid second beta wasn't funky then I'd feel much more confident.


----------



## MoBaby

Us went well!! One baby measuring correctly at 7w1d with hr 141!! Amazed :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## L4hope

Yay Mo!!!! This is such wonderful news especially since you didn't even expect this cycle to work! Everything crossed this little one stays snuggled in and keeps on going!


----------



## MoBaby

I sure hope so!! I'm ready for our family to be complete and get infertility behind us. I'm not sure I know how to live without infertility clinics etc but I'm ready to start living like we did before any of this mess. I'm praying so hard he/she stays put.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats Mo!


----------



## MoBaby

Scan went well!! I'm 9w1d. Hr 170. Baby measured 9w but s/he kept curling up a little so measurements are good. Released to my ob! Called today for appt but have to wait for nurse to schedule since I'm a transfer from the fertility clinic.


----------



## Em260

Congratulations, Mo!! That is such a great milestone to be released from the RE to the OB!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats Mo! This is awesome news :D


----------



## MoBaby

Baby is here a bit early!! Had him today. c section was great. Exactly 36 weeks today. Weight 6 lb 14 oz. length 20 inches! He had to go to nicu b/c couldn't keep oxygen up so he's on bubble cpap. His lower lungs weren't opening well and he had some fluid so they need to watch him. His glucose is low so he got an iv and Tpn for nutrition. Also has a gastric tube for suction out stomach. They did use it to give him some of my colostrum! Hoping my body recognizes soon baby is out and to make milk!! He may be a weak water for a bit. The lactation consultant has advised me to pump heavy this next month even if he is bfing.


----------



## L4hope

Oh wow guess that was a little bit of a surprise! Congratulations!!! Hopefully he has a brief NICU stay and can go home as quickly as possible. Rest up momma!! Life with two is about to begin. Crazy and fun!


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats on the birth of your son Mo!!! :flower: I hope that he gets better soon and that you guys can go home! I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers!

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk13/daniellepcos/Baby/babcong-2.gif


----------



## s08

Congratulations, Mo! So glad to hear everything is going relatively well. As others have said, I hope the NICU stay is short and your recovery smooth. Enjoy those two little boys!


----------



## diliapickle

Congratulations!!! As the others said, I hope the NICU is a short stay and you are home soon with both your boys! ::flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Dilla we came home Thursday :) still trying to figure out how to start breastfeeding since I'm pumping a lot to keep up but otherwise we're all doing great!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies!! So excited to see everyone has or is having their second baby!!! 

Congrats MO on your recent baby boy!

Ash- OMG i was so freaking excited when I saw you are pregnant with twins!!! That literally made my day! Hope all is going well!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks sweetness! We celebrated a year August! So crazy how time flies. How are your twins?


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Thanks sweetness! We celebrated a year August! So crazy how time flies. How are your twins?

They are getting big! They are 3 1/2. I am currently 2dp6dt praying this this one sticks. We transferred one. And 1 that is crazy, thats so exciting.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - Good luck with your transfer! I hope it's successful! My twins are going to be 1 in 3 days and I can't believe it. We're actually trying right now with Metformin but if that doesn't work we'll be doing another IVF cycle in January/February and transferring in June or July.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Sweet - Good luck with your transfer! I hope it's successful! My twins are going to be 1 in 3 days and I can't believe it. We're actually trying right now with Metformin but if that doesn't work we'll be doing another IVF cycle in January/February and transferring in June or July.

Ash that is awesome! My time stamp must be off lol. That is so exciting, I am so happy for you. Feels like just the other day we all started on this journey without any kiddos and now we all have 1,2 or even 3!! I think that just shows how amazing God is and what he can do. Just sometimes the timing really stinks . 
Good luck on your future IVF. Do you not have amy embryos frozen?


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck!! Would love to hear everyone's progress! We are finished so I'll have to live through others!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sweet - unfortunately I don't have any frozen embryos :( I did get an official PCOS diagnosis from my current fertility doctor though and that's why she thinks I have such poor egg quality. She has me taking the metformin to help improve the quality (if we have to do IVF) and I'm also on a ton of other supplements too (all supposed to help egg quality). I'm really hoping we get 1-3 embryos because hubby and I actually want 4 kids but I don't want to have to go through another IVF retrieval.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Sweet - unfortunately I don't have any frozen embryos :( I did get an official PCOS diagnosis from my current fertility doctor though and that's why she thinks I have such poor egg quality. She has me taking the metformin to help improve the quality (if we have to do IVF) and I'm also on a ton of other supplements too (all supposed to help egg quality). I'm really hoping we get 1-3 embryos because hubby and I actually want 4 kids but I don't want to have to go through another IVF retrieval.

oooo well, at least you have a know what was causing your issue. Glad they have you taking a lot of supplements. Well, keep me posted!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sweetness when will you poas?


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Sweetness when will you poas?

Well, I did this morning and absolutely nothing. I am sure it is too early I am 4dp6dt today. I mean my other preg it showed up at this time but who knows. My friend reminded me that it would still be implanting today and to wait til at least 7dp. I don't think I have that much in me. I may test tomorrow I am also using the cheap DG brands because I have not made it into town. Just getting nervous.


----------



## MoBaby

Cheap test do take longer! Hopefully in a day or two you have your bfp!

We just found out my husband is 99 % ashkenazi Jew and there is a genetic disease which can cause male infertility. My husband exhibits almost all the features and it's treated with steroids when time to conceive so I think I'm going to request he gets in with an endocrinologist. I remember the ivf dr asking if he was ashkenazi and he said no so He wasn't tested for this. I am not so him having anything related to that population can't be transferred to our kids. I'm hoping this is it so we could try for a third but I'm doubtful because things never go easy for us and we're not going to do ivf again. But interestingly enough when hubs took steroids for his back he had to give a sample and it was his best sample by far (only 600,000 per ml but compared to 100 sperm per sample) so who knows. Testing I think is basically a blood test. Will see. He has to be open to it too. That's all my update for now lol. I told him I wanted a third when our first goes to kindergarten in 2 years.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well, I tested while at work today and got a BFP! Just praying it sticks!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! How exciting!


----------



## diliapickle

Just got on and saw all this! CONGRATS Sweetness! So awesome!


----------



## s08

I just happened to get on here for the first time in months and this thread popped up. Fun to see what has been happening with you all. Congrats, sweetness! And others on here who have been successful too! We are "two and through," so no more TTC or IVF for us...such a relief!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Still have BFPs, have my beta Monday at 1030! Hoping for a high number!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blood work came back at 403 @11dp6dt!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats! Perfect!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Congrats! Perfect!

yes it is!


----------



## Sweetness_87

This ultrasound was a few days ago. We have one strong healthy baby. I will be 9 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sweetness_87 said:


> This ultrasound was a few days ago. We have one strong healthy baby. I will be 9 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:

here is the ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!


----------

